# Relaxed Hair Thread



## sweetpeadst

OK with all the Natural emphasis going on where are all my Relaxed ladies at??? What are you doing products, regimen, vitamins,  etc?


----------



## Mai Tai

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I am relaxed 4b...Sorry I don't have any recent pictures, but you can see my hair on my YouTube channel (see siggy).

I am currently between SL and APL and have been so for the last year because I keep getting my hair cut for vatious reasons. (I cut my hair to get rid of hilights in April 2010, and I also cut it into layers in October 2010) My goal is to make it to BSL.

I relax every 10-12 weeks.  I tried stretching longer and experienced lots of shedding and breakage.

I wash and DC weekly.

I usually wear my hair flat-ironed straight.

I only take a multivitamin, my iron supplement for my anemia, and Omega 3-6-9 (occasionally).

My Staples...
-Silk Amino Acids
-AO Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
-Joico K-Pak
-Chi Silk Infusion
-Chi Keratin Mist
-Olive oil
-Food grade aloe vera gel

I cannot wait to read everyone's responses! HHG!


----------



## sunnieb

Howdy!  Marking my spot!  Be back later with reggie!

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App

ETA: Here's my regimen

As of January 2011, my hair length is between APL and BSL.  My ultimate goal length is healthy relaxed tailbone length.

My  Regimen: shampoo/DC 2x a week; co-wash 3x a week; always airdry (only  allow direct heat when I get relaxer touch ups); relaxer touch ups at  salon with Affirm every 14 weeks.

My Products: 

Shampoo: Suave Daily Clarifying(2x a month); Nexxus Therappe (weekly)

Deep  Conditioners (always add 1tbsp honey and evoo <heated in microwave  for 12 seconds before mixing with conditioner>): Nexxus  Humectress/Motions CPR Protein Reconstructor 

I apply my deep conditioners like Hairlicious in this video:

YouTube - Hairlicious Inc: How to Apply a Deep Conditioner to Your Hair

Only difference is that I no longer twist, I just lay my hair over to the side.

***Update***   As of July 2010, I've been doing my protein deep conditioner on dry  hair.  It makes a difference!  My hair is softer and has more bounce.  I  then follow up with the Motions CPR shampoo and airdry with my regular  leave-ins.

Co-wash Conditioners: Garnier Fructis/Herbal Essences

Leave  Ins: ORS Carrot Oil, African Royale Hot Six Oil, Extra Virgin Coconut  Oil, NTM Silk Touch Leave-In, Lacio Lacio Silk Leave-In (when I’m 10-12  weeks post), Rusk Smoother, Mane 'n Tail detangler


----------



## Minty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

hey ladies!!  


~ trim every 2-3 months
~ Relax every 8-10 weeks *currently using PHYTO II
~ Light protein often (J-Pak, Aloxxi Keramix)
~ Hard protein every 6 weeks (Aloxxi Polymedic Reconstructor) 
~ Henna .......teetering on this again. I want color and less mess, but henna is a healthier option than using a demi so no chesnut hair color for me. 
~ Steamer every 1-2 weeks. 


I also spend less time using 'extensive' deep conditioners. So when the instructions say 5 mins - that's I'm looking for. 

I do focus alot on diet and supplementation and exercise.

What are you doing differently this year than last year?


----------



## baglady215

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hey...  4a/b relaxed here!  Was around here years ago, went from SL to BSL, then slacked up in my hair care and suffered for it.  I'm about APL now, hoping to get to BSL by the end of the year.

*Reggie*:
Relax every 16 weeks...  going to give MBB Super a try in March
Wash 1x per week
Cowash whenever I feel like it
Protein as needed
Daily moisture/sealing
Wigs w/ baggy underneath
Vitamins (NSI Hair Skin and Nails, Alive Multivitamin, and others for overall health)
Trying to up my water intake

*Staples*:
Kenra MC
Joico K-Pak
Joico Moisture Recovery
Roux PC
Rusk Smoother
Water mix for daily misting
Always looking for new ones (aka I'm a hardcore PJ)

Experimenting with ceramides for hair health and sulfur for growth

Happy Hair Growing


----------



## blessedandlucky

Hi everyone. My hair is 4b relaxed. 

Regimen:
Wash every 7-10 days in the past now moving to every 10-14 days
Clarify every 6 weeks or as needed
Deep condition each wash
Protein every 4 weeks or as needed 
Prepoo sometimes
Use heat to blow-dry on wash day after hair is partially dry
I relax every 8-12 weeks. 12 weeks was my longest just recently and i experienced a lot of breakage so 10 wks max going forward. 

Staples:
Abba pure moisture shampoo
Ao honeysuckle rose conditioner
Ao rosa mosqueta (after 6 wks post)
Paul Mitchell the conditioner leave in
Jane Carter nourish and shine
Alter ego garlic conditioner 
Almond oil for prepoo and add to deep conditioner. I just used castor oil today and may switch; the jury's still out. 
Caruso steam curlers (I use these almost daily)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bellebebe

I'm in. This will be my first challenge for 2011.
I will be relaxing every 3 months, and will keep my hair in wigs as a protective style. I will be following the deep moisture method, while my hair is cornrowed underneath my wigs; I will deep condition weekly, and do a protein treatment monthly. I will oil my scalp with evco and spray aloe vera juice on my hair daily. 
That pretty much sums it up.

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm a relaxed 4a/b.  

I relax every 14 weeks at the bare minimum and 21 weeks at the max.

Mid-Late Fall, Winter Reggie:
Go to my Stylist for a Wash and DC every 2 weeks
Roller Set or Flat Iron
Add moisture products as needed (NTM, Whipped Ends)
Trim as needed

Spring,Summer, Early Fall Reggie:
Cowash 3-5 times a week (as needed) (using AM)
DC 1x a week (KC Humecto)
Ayurvedic Tea Rinse 1x a week (Maka, Amla, and Brhami mixture)
Twist out, braid out, or bun
Trim as needed
I usually cut my salon visits down to Once every Month to Month and a half


----------



## kami11213

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed head here touching WL haven't relaxed in over a year b/c I have't felt the desire to... I may be relaxing in Feb though...

Reggie:

Normally I relax every 4-6 months 

Wash and deep condition once a week. The products I use vary but I'm a Mizani girl, I love the bontafying and puriphying shampoo as well as the moisturefuse conditioner. I also use CON moisture extreme conditioner and Nexxus Therappe shampoo...

Protein 1x a month or as needed.

I use direct heat no more than 4x a year,usually after washing I rollerset or bun. Lately I've been keeping my routine very simple by braiding my hair hair in 4 plaits, pinning up and rocking a wig. I will probably do this through winter...


----------



## ONAMSHN

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I am relaxed, and I will be back later on with my regimen!!!


----------



## chelseatiara

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed here! will post reggie after class!


----------



## BGT

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

4 A/B head here

- relax every 12 weeks (but I'm considering stretching until the end of May)
- wash with NTM, Nexxus, or CON shampoo; condition or DC with Aussie Moist, Nexxus, or NTM; protein treatments with Aphogee 2 Minute or Giovanni
- co-wash with VO5 
- rollersets or braidouts
- will start henna-ing soon!


----------



## Optimus_Prime

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

4a relaxed
every 10-13 weeks
WL 
2011 goal is HL.
Rollersets for maintainence
Buns ALL the time
DC 1-2x weekly


----------



## Minty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

vitamins regimen: 

Saw Palmetto/Pygeum 
NSI - Healthy Skin
Nioxin (1) 
B-Complex (1)
Biotin complex vit (1x)
borage oil (1)


----------



## afjhnsn

Relaxed 4something here. I don't bother with hair typing.. It confuses 
me 
I'll be back w my reg. and staples 

[moisture drenched!]Prepoo/Shampoo 1X/wk
Deep condish on wash day ..I want to get back into dc'ing more than once per week, but Sometimes it's nice to maintain a style throughout the week, so.. =/
Cowash 1X/wk, but again... same as my DC issue..I want to get back into it.

I am always either bunning or rollersetting/pincurling

My staples 
Salerm 21 B5 leave-in
lacio lacio
taliah waajid bodifier
joico protect and shine serum mixed w/jojoba oil, silk amino acids and argan oil
JBCO <3
Roux PC!
Aussie 3MM
Aphogee 2 min*

I recently used aphogee 2 step =/*
I like that it made my hair feel stronger, but prior to using it my hair was always buttery soft. *I used the DC packet that came with it and mixed it with my aussie 3min, but my hair didn't feel nearly as nice or as soft as it usually does* :<
Very unhappy about that ... I'll try to DC sometime Tues or Wed to see if that will fix it, *but has anyone else had this problem???
*


----------



## taz007

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed here!  Marking my spot to post my reggie later ...


----------



## Aireen

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Regimen: 

- Stretch relaxers for 3-4 months
- Wash, deep condition, and air dry hair at least once/week
- Keep hair covered at home
- Take vitamins when I remember  (I'm working on this)
- Use ceramide conditioners (I'm in a challenge)
- Prepoo edges before washing (New thing I'm trying to give them some more attention)


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed 4B HipLength on my way to Tailbone Length. 

Regime

2 times a week condition wash/deep condition with Wen Fig,Joico Moisture Recovery Balm,Aussie Moist Conditioner,Aussie 3 min Deep Conditioner,Joico Kpak Moisture Hydration Conditioner,Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner,Ors Replenshing Conditioner & Many More (((My hair Loves Moisturizing Conditioners ))) so when ever i see a good conditioner I try it if the price is decent.

Moisturizers: Qhemet Root Burdock,Qhemet Olive & Honey balm,S-Curl,Proline Softner Moisturizer.

I Relax Every 8 wks With Dark & lovely Relaxer

No Shampoo,I use Roux Porosity Control once a month

I only use Heat when i am checking the Length 

Protective style 99.9% of the time


----------



## carcajada

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Toy said:


> Relaxed 4B HipLength on my way to Tailbone Length.
> 
> Regime
> 
> 2 times a week condition wash/deep condition with Wen Fig,Joico Moisture Recovery Balm,Aussie Moist Conditioner,Aussie 3 min Deep Conditioner,Joico Kpak Moisture Hydration Conditioner,Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner,Ors Replenshing Conditioner & Many More (((My hair Loves Moisturizing Conditioners ))) so when ever i see a good conditioner I try it if the price is decent.
> 
> Moisturizers: Qhemet Root Burdock,Qhemet Olive & Honey balm,S-Curl,Proline Softner Moisturizer.
> 
> I Relax Every 8 wks With Dark & lovely Relaxer
> 
> No Shampoo,I use Roux Porosity Control once a month
> 
> I only use Heat when i am checking the Length
> 
> Protective style 99.9% of the time



How do you wash so often? I get stressed just thinking about it.  Are there specific things you do to make washing less of a chore?


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



carcajada said:


> How do you wash so often? I get stressed just thinking about it.  Are there specific things you do to make washing less of a chore?


 

I've been doing it so long it doesn't bother me and i enjoy it..I dont do much but cleanse my scalp add what ever 2 conditioners i am using sit under a heat cap for 30 mins to an hour depends on the mood..rinse apply products and let it airdry.


----------



## carcajada

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Toy said:


> I've been doing it so long it doesn't me and i enjoy it..I dont do much but* cleanse my scalp *add what ever 2 conditioners i am using sit under a heat cap for 30 mins to an hour depends on the mood..rinse apply products and let it airdry.



and how do you do that? I've always had trouble getting my scalp clean. I could get out and look in the mirror after washing my scalp 4-5 times and there is still residue/dirt. I've given up.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

ETA: Links are working again!  

Here are a few relaxed hair threads you can check out:

Calling all relaxed ladies:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=485720&highlight=calling+all+relaxed+ladies

Relaxed hair that's always beautiful:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=123948&highlight=relaxed+hair+always+beautiful

Relaxed ladies with long hair:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=477774&highlight=relaxed+ladies+long+hair

Relaxed and loving it:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=493058&highlight=relaxed+and+loving+it

Relaxed heads - Pics of Braidouts and Twistouts:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=492580&highlight=relaxed+head+braidout

Relaxed ladies - how do you increase/maintain growth:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sh...&highlight=relaxed+ladies+how+increase+growth


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



carcajada said:


> and how do you do that? I've always had trouble getting my scalp clean. I could get out and look in the mirror after washing my scalp 4-5 times and there is still residue/dirt. I've given up.


 
 Dont give up,I use Wen fig cleansing Conditioner or Apple cidar vinegar .

What are u using ?


----------



## danysedai

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Still here! not too clear in my siggy because my hair was curled, but I'm full APL now, going for full BSL.

Will probably relax next Saturday, I'm still doing my same old routine because it works for me, washing once or twice a week, DC, rollersetting under my Pibbs,flat ironing roots and pincurling, bunning or wearing a banana clip when my hair is not out. I'm still an Alfaparf, Alter Ego and Kerastase fan so my products stay the same for the most part 
I still love cones, parabens and moderate heat  hair is thriving


----------



## carcajada

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Toy said:


> Dont give up,I use Wen fig cleansing Conditioner or Apple cidar vinegar .
> 
> What are u using ?



I've used ACV years ago, but I didn't see a difference. Maybe I should revisit that and pay attention to techniques others use. I don't use anything now as I don't wash my own hair anymore,  but I am looking to do more for myself at home now. I just remember why I stopped doing my own hair and what obstacles I have to over come. 

- I hate trying to detangle it because the roots always curl up really bad (you and I have the same hair type but yours looks two inches longer. I would DIE if I washed this mop twice a week myself. )
- I can never get my scalp clean. 

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## bebezazueta

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hey y'all!
See my progress in my siggie. 
Henna monthly
Hard protein monthly
Dc weekly
2min aphoghee reconstructor weekly
Roux porosity control monthly
Roller wraps or buns 
Little to no heat
Stretch relaxers 12-14 weeks
Mid step protein after relaxer wash out and before neutralizing
Scalp massages with sulfur/jbco mix
Aloe Vera juice, aphoghee green tea and pro vitamin leave ins
S curl for moisture and coconut oil to seal
Silken child relaxer regular


----------



## niqu92

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

yaaaaay a relaxed thread!
im relaxed 3c/4a

i relax every 10weeks but im going to try and stretch for 14 or more weeks from now on
i usually trim with evry touchup however i slacked on trimming for the past 6-7months and its had a really bad effect on the health of my hair..soo i got a major trim today and went from being almost WL to just hitting MBL hopefully i can get back to where i was by the summertime.

i co-wash evry 3days with either garnierfructis triple nutrition,suave almond&shea butter,HE LTR, or Vo5
On Sundays i shampoo my hair w. Mizani Puriphying shampoo (it gives my hair a squeaky clean feeling) and i  DC with eithr mizani hydrafuse or Silcon mix
After every touchup i do a protein treatment with mizani Kerafuse

as far as styling goes i stay in braidouts 90% of the time i only straighten my hair evry now&then.i wear my hair down a lot too but im going to try bunning more from now on


----------



## EbonyCPrincess

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm currently about an inch above BSL and I started in May of '09 at NL. My regimen has not changed in the 18+ months I've been on a HHJ and for the past year most of my products have also been pretty consistent.

Wash with SLS-free shampoo 1x per week (Giovanni SAS), DC w/heat 1x per week (Bee Mine DC), Airdry with leave-ins (Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk) or Rollerset (Jane Carter Wrap & Roll), 99% of the time I'm in a low mani (braidout, pincurls, rollerset) or protective style (bun, updo, braids w/wig, and the occasional sew-in).  I moisturize and seal every night (and sometimes morning) with a Bee Mine Moisturizer, for the past few months I've been using the Hair Milk as my daily moisturizer and sealing with either SA oil, Argan oil or Castor oil.

My most recent hair video on my YT page has some progress pics and reggie details as well.

ETA:  I relax with Mizani No-Lye sensitive scalp at a salon approximately every 10 weeks.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Yay we are often forgotten. 

I have a super keep it simple regimen: Moisture morning and night with glycerin based product and oil, braid at night in 2 plaits or just bun & tie down with a scarf, wash/condition/detangle every weekend.

If my hair is feeling dry and I have alot of product already in my hair, I will run water through my hair, put in my bun or do a braidout if I decide to detangle.


----------



## Solitude

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed head here. I basically cleanse my hair at least 2-3 times a week (sulfate-free shampoo or co-wash), and deep condition about every week. My staple style is the braidout. I also bun and rollerset. I flat iron once every 1-2 months. 

Right now, I'm loving WEN/Hair One, Softsheen Carson Roots of Nature, Miss Jessie's, and coconut oil (actually, Vatika Frosting), and Hairveda's Whipped Gelly. For heat protection, I'm trying out the new Chi Brilliance line. 

I'm a complete DIYer - trims, relaxers, everything.


----------



## baglady215

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Miss Solitude...  any self-trimming tips?  I'm thinking about giving it a try.


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



prettyfaceANB said:


> Yay we are often forgotten.
> 
> I have a super keep it simple regimen: Moisture morning and night with glycerin based product and oil, braid at night in 2 plaits or just bun & tie down with a scarf, wash/condition/detangle every weekend.
> 
> *If my hair is feeling dry and I have alot of product already in my hair, I will run water through my hair*, put in my bun or do a braidout if I decide to detangle.


 

I started doing this last week, I also add aloe vera juice to my spritz bottle as well.


----------



## Solitude

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



baglady215 said:


> Miss Solitude...  any self-trimming tips?  I'm thinking about giving it a try.



I have a creaclip that I've tried, but I find that it works better if I just take small sections of my hair and look in the mirror and clip it, pulling my hair straight down and taunt. I only trim freshly relaxed & flat-ironed hair with new cutting scissors. I trim about a half an inch - maybe more in sections that grow faster & the layers that frame my face. 

For the back, I pull my it to the front in sections and cut straight across. For my slightly shorter layers, I dust the scraggly ends sections by section. 

Before I was comfortable self-trimming, I had started going to SuperCuts. They did exactly what I told them too and it was pretty cheap. I just washed and flat-ironed my own hair before I went.


----------



## cia_garces

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I know we're kind of talkin' about reggies, but since all the relaxed heads are in one place I have a question for everybody. 

How do you guys style your hair the week after a relaxer when it's thin and limp? My hair was really dry and, I fear, damaged after my trip to the salon, so all I really wanna do is protective style and do hairstyles with low manipulation, but my hair is so thin right now. If I wanted to wear my hair down and straight I would love it, but I don't. I tried a braidout last night, but that was a big flop. My braidouts look SOOOOO much better a month or two after a relaxer. 

So what tips do you guys have?


----------



## Solitude

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



cia_garces said:


> I know we're kind of talkin' about reggies, but since all the relaxed heads are in one place I have a question for everybody.
> 
> How do you guys style your hair the week after a relaxer when it's thin and limp? My hair was really dry and, I fear, damaged after my trip to the salon, so all I really wanna do is protective style and do hairstyles with low manipulation, but my hair is so thin right now. If I wanted to wear my hair down and straight I would love it, but I don't. I tried a braidout last night, but that was a big flop. My braidouts look SOOOOO much better a month or two after a relaxer.
> 
> So what tips do you guys have?



I wear my hair straight-straight for about a week, but after that I will rollerset to get more volume. My braidouts look better after about 3 weeks and I go back to them. I also fluff my braidouts out a bit to make them look fuller until I get more new growth. 


Hey, ladies - one of my favorite relaxed youtubers, Frogan just relaxed her hair after a 15-month stretch! It looks so healthy. YouTube - Relaxed!!- 15 Month Stretch Ended

You can skip to minute 16 if you just want to see her straight hair.


----------



## amwcah

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed head here!

Keeping it real simple for the winter.  Wash and deep condition or steam 1-2x per week.  Airdry, moisturize, and plait into 8-10 braids.  Wear hats or wigs.  Moisturize plaits with water and seal with castor oil.  Relax every 3-4 months.


----------



## theLovelyStyle

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed head over here!

I am currently APL 4a/b waiting for BSL and thicker hair!!

Currently I Shampoo 1x week w/ ORS Creamy Aloe or HE LTR
Cowash whenever my hair feels a little dry 1-3x week with HE HH, HE LTR
Deep Condition on wash days w/ Elasta QP DPR-11 or ORS Replenishing Conditioner
I Black Tea Rinse every time I wash/cowash
Roux PC every time I wash, Cowash for my ends
I airdry and finger detangle with Mane n Tail Detangler
My leave-ins are NTM Silk Touch or ORS Olive Oil
Sealing Oils are Hot 6, Castor Oil
Emu Oil/Castor Oil on scalp every wash/cowash day
Moisturize when I need to w/ NTM, HE, ORS Creamy Olive Oil Moisturizer, Elasta QP mango Butter, Wave Nouvea/Scurl(Summer time), or a cheapy conditioner

I used to rollerset alot, but now Im bunning and will rollerset overnight for special events. And flat iron 1x month for length checks

Vitamins:
Multivitamin, Garlic, and Fish Oil


----------



## The Savvy Sistah

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Great thread! Thanks for sharing ladies!


----------



## Carisa

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed 4a or 4b or both (still not completely sure) 

*What are you doing products, regimen, vitamins, etc? *

>Braids (cornrows or plaits) 
>Wigs over my braids (no sew ins or microbraids though)
>Deep condition 1-2 times a month (my staples- neutrogena triple moisture, nexxus, hydrasilk)
>Baggy ends while hair is in braids about 1-2x a week
>Co-washing about 1-2x a week with V05 mostly and many others
>Perm every 3-4 months (with designers touch, vitale, elasta qp)
>Protein treatment every 3 months (i use aphogee 2 step)
>Vitamins (natures bounty HSN vits, msm, grapeseed extract,glucosamine daily)
>Use leave in conditioners such as infusium 23 when I remember (which is usually about 3 or 4 times a week)
>Use coconut oil and olive oil, shea butter (when bagging, sealing or deep conditioning)
> Miconazole nitrate 2% and shea butter about 1-2x a week
>Use silk pillowcases 
>No trimming, brushing, hair coloring, heat (Im in hair bootcamp until summer)
>Also no usage of products such as grease, gel, spritz

My mix- olive and coconut oil, JBCO, msm sulfur powder, rosemary and peppermint oil to use on my braids about 2 times a week.


----------



## AlliCat

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed BSL Here 
*
My 2011 Hair Regimen*
Pre-poo: [Weekly] I apply coconut oil to dry hair. Leave it on for 30 minutes with heat. This step doubles as a hot oil treatment

Shampoo: [Weekly] Lather once and concentrate on scalp. 

Condition: [Weekly] After shampooing I have 2 options:
(1) Deep condition for one hour with heating cap (either use a moisturizing or light protein deep conditioner, depending on what my hair needs).

(2) If I don't feel like DCing, I will do a quick protein treatment in the shower instead.

Co-wash: [1x/week]

Leave-in Conditioner: [2x/week] I spritz this on wash days only

Moisturize and Seal: [Daily] 

Other Healthy Hair Practices
- Use a wide tooth comb to detangle/style
- Sleep with a satin scarf + silk pillowcase
- Air dry most of the time
- Protective style most of the time
- Halfwigs are my BFF
- Clarify/chelate monthly
- Flat iron for length checks only
- Stretch relaxers 3-4 months

When I'm in cornrows, my regimen is a little different. I shampoo and quickly condition whenever it's really itchy. No deep conditioning. No moisturizer, just spray my leave-in daily. Oil ends and scalp with JBCO a couple times a week. My hair retains the most length and softness with this braids regimen. I leave them in for 2 weeks.


----------



## OhmyKimB

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hey hey! I'm actually revamping my reggie as I'm going to be getting streaks put into my hair. I won't be soley depending on my stylist this year, I had a difficult year, but she is really good and my hair grew a lot.(previous to last year I didn't)

I have bsl layered hair, type 3c. I do relax every 8-9 weeks and turn when needed. I relax often b/c my hair sheds out like I'm going bald longer then 8 weeks and I kept my hair up and moisturizes so I have little splits and breakage. Soon I'll start keeping track of things again with my tumblr

I also started thinking about staying this length....seems to work for me.


ETA: Sorry anyone who read this last night, I typed this on my phone....I really need to stop doing that.


----------



## cia_garces

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Solitude said:


> I wear my hair straight-straight for about a week, but after that I will rollerset to get more volume. My braidouts look better after about 3 weeks and I go back to them. I also fluff my braidouts out a bit to make them look fuller until I get more new growth.
> 
> 
> Hey, ladies - one of my favorite relaxed youtubers, Frogan just relaxed her hair after a 15-month stretch! It looks so healthy. YouTube - Relaxed!!- 15 Month Stretch Ended
> 
> You can skip to minute 16 if you just want to see her straight hair.



Thanks for the tips and the link!!!!


----------



## WorkInProgress88

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

relaxed 4a/b checking in 

i'll be back with my regimen/product BUT i did deep condition tonight with AOHSR and detangled with my Tangle Teezer -- i swear its ever so gentle on my hair, cuts down on detangling time, and leaves my hair detangled all week which makes the next wash easier.


----------



## Poranges

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Texlaxed and loving it, I'm more heavily texlaxed so my hair is more wavy than curly. I am 3c/4a, with some 4b. Full APL.

Regimen:

Shampoo/Cleanse every 7 days
Deep condition 1x weekly
Reconstructor 1 week pre and 2 weeks post relaxer
Moisturize 1x daily
Relaxer every 12 weeks

Very simple and effective.


----------



## Solitude

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



cia_garces said:


> Thanks for the tips and the link!!!!



no problem. I'll have to look for the link to this youtube vid where a girl trims her hair almost just like I do....there's so many youtube vids that I'll have to search for it.


----------



## shaulanaw

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hello everyone! Relaxed head here! I am 4a-bcdefg. LOL I love my hair texture. Nice and thick. 

My Regimen is really simple. I leave my hair alone. I bun 80% of the time, and every blue moon, (I mean that literally) I will use heat. I co-wash maybe 3 times a week and I usually will do a braid out for something a little more "stylish".

I am also incorporating my God sent Shikakai, Amla, Neem, and Brahmi back into my reggie. I strayed away and my hair is taking a serious beating behind it. I use moisture and proteins interchangably. I also seal with oil. My hair is wet 90% of the time in a bun though for the most part. 

I've also started using Argon oils, conditioners etc....(verdict still out). 

Currently I am shoulder length again....(sighs) I had a MAJOR set back from not properly protecting my ends. It's just hair, I'll hit APL again by summer. 
HHG everyone.


----------



## baglady215

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*


----------



## Minty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

bumpity bump...

what's up ladies


----------



## Curlybeauty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed head checking in...

I wash 1x a week
DC 1x a week
and Roller set 1x a week. 

I'm taking nioxin vitamins right now..


----------



## merilusmims

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I am relaxed 4b... At last check (End of november) Im full APL Goal is to be MBL 
Havent seen my hair since then and plan to relax in march at 16-17 weeks


I relax every 12-16. I use braids/twist towards the end of my stretch so sometimes it goes longer

I DC every week even in braids but for that every 2weeks. Cowash when bunnin every other day. Use heat Only after relaxer 


Vitamins:Biotin,Spirulina, Horsetail( every few mths)

My Staples...
-Aphogee
-Wheat germ Oil
-HELOTR
-Salerm
-Olive oil
HHG


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Bumping...


----------



## Curlybeauty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I've been rocking this air dryed bun for the past few days, because I didn't feel like setting it. But I don't like how my ends feel or look. In my mind rough/jagged= in need of a trim. BUT I just got one smh

Is there a trick to keeping the ends smooth?


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Curlybeauty said:


> I've been rocking this air dryed bun for the past few days, because I didn't feel like setting it. But I don't like how my ends feel or look. In my mind rough/jagged= in need of a trim. BUT I just got one smh
> 
> Is there a trick to keeping the ends smooth?



If you just got a trim, no need to go get another one just yet.  Have you tried ponytail baggying at night?  I usually baggy my whole head, and my ends are smooth.  Here's the thread where the ladies explain how they baggy.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=481734&highlight=best+baggy+challenge


----------



## Curlybeauty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I think I may implement a version of the baggy method. 

In a spray bottle I will have some mane and tail conditioner, some water, and some oil that I want to get ride of and wet my ponytail down everyday with it before I do my bun. As I pull pieces to pin down I will seal it with some EVCO. 

I just don't want to have any mushy hair that will be break 

Maybe I will toss some CHI keratin spray in there too...


----------



## bigbrowneyez

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed MBL 4a/b hair!  My regimen is pretty simple.  In the summer/spring I do a lot more co-washing because I can airdry in a bun or braids.  In the winter i tend to wash once a week.  I get a relaxer on average at 11 weeks.  I might be stretching longer this time tho (maybe 4-6mths).  I'm currently at 9 weeks.  Stretching has seemed to thicken up my hair so i like the results of it, though it definitely is work! I usually only blow dry and flat iron for events or a few weeks after a fresh relaxer.  Other than that, its buns and pin-ups.  During this next stretch tho, i've found bantu knots to be a lasting style :-D


----------



## PDub

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm relaxed 4B. I will be full APL (finally!!) when I relax in April 2011.

My regimen is very simple and only changes slightly depending on where I am in my stretch:
-I wash and deep condition twice per week
-Moisturize/Seal daily
-Baggy overnight at least 3 times per week 
-Protein treatment once per month
-Bun religiously
-Limited heat usage
-Relax every 4 to 6 months 

My products:
-Hair One Tea Tree
-Nexxus Humectress
-Nexxus Keraphix
-Nexxus Emergencee
-Redken Extreme Anti Snap
-S Curl Moisturizer
-Coconut Oil, Olive Oil, Castor Oil
-Relax with Phyto II

I had been stretching my relaxers every 6 months but my hair has gotten so thick (which is good) that I can no longer handle it myself. I self relax. I am currently 15 weeks post and it is so thick that I am relaxing this weekend. There's too much breakage at this point. My goal is to be BSL by the end of the year, so I'm keeping my regimen and products consistent and simple.

ETA: I've been baggying overnight for a few days and now I have my breakage under control (I hope!). So I'm not going to relax this weekend. I'm going to continue stretching. Hopefully I can make it until April 29th!!


----------



## baglady215

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I just relaxed today.  I was 14 weeks post, I think.  I used Mizani BB Super.  I left it on for 15 mins (half and half method) and I'm not bone straight.  I would say 85-90% straight.  This is my first time using MBB.  I like it, but I'm not blown away.  I'll probably go back to ORS Lye or Silk Elements Lye when I finish the tub.


----------



## ellehair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed head here!!!

Currently APL
I cowash about 3 times a week alternating m&t the condish, VO5 moisture milks, Aussie moist 
DC 2x per week with motions moisture plus, keracare humecto, silicone mix, AO GBP or HSR

Reconstruct with Aphogee 2 min every week - gonna start every 2 weeks to see how my hair reacts, I think I may need more moisture

wash every 2 weeks or so with CON sunflower and coconut
Clarify as needed 

Relax 8-10 weeks with S&B Botanicals regular

Wig or bun 100% - hide ur hair challenger

Moisturize and seal 2x per day with ntm, scurl, wn or my spray mix of giovanni direct EVOO and a little condish- my hair loves this mix - seal with argan or EVOO or EVCO

Keep them coming ladies and lets be consistant with the progress!  I love to hear about healthy relaxed heads!


----------



## lilpooky

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hey guys! I've been looking for this thread!

I'm currently NL. My hair type is 4A.
I relax every 8-12 weeks.
I wash, DC, and ACV rinse 1X a week
Moisturize daily 
Protein treatment whenever needed.

My hair is currently in a sew-in. I hope to be SL by this Spring.


----------



## ellehair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



PDub said:


> I'm relaxed 4B. I will be relaxing this weekend and I will be APL (finally!!).
> 
> My regimen is very simple:
> -I wash and deep condition twice per week
> -Protein treatment once per month
> -Bun religiously
> -Limited heat usage
> -Relax every 4 months (previously every 6 months)
> 
> My products:
> -Hair One Tea Tree
> -Nexxus Humectress
> -Nexxus Keraphix
> -Nexxus Emergencee
> -Redken Extreme Anti Snap
> -Coconut Oil, Olive Oil, Castor Oil
> -Relax with Phyto II
> 
> I had been stretching my relaxers every 6 months but my hair has gotten so thick (which is good) that I can no longer handle it myself. I self relax. I am currently 15 weeks post and it is so thick that I am relaxing this weekend. There's too much breakage at this point. My goal is to be BSL by the end of the year, so I'm keeping my regimen and products consistent and simple.


 
I love your hairs thickness! i can only dream!!


----------



## D.Lisha

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hey ladies!
Relaxed 4B checking here. Currently APL length, trying to make it to BSL....had a recent set back *sigh*
Current Regimen:
-Wash once a week with Aussie Moist 'Poo, Head-N-Shoulders 'Poo & Gentle Naturals Baby Cradle Cap 'Poo (I have eczema)
-Deep Condition with Africa's Best Organic Deep Conditioner overnight
-Airdry 99.9% of the time
-Bun 80% of the time
-Nightly Baggie at least 3 times a week
-Stretch relaxers for 10-12 weeks
-Relax with ORS in Normal strength
-Cover head with satin scarf every night
-Moisturize (w/Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-in) Seal (w/Hot six Oil, or Coconut Oil)

That sums it up for me.
Now ladies, I have a question you all:
My last relaxer was last Saturday, Here is the thread in which I documentated my update.
Now my mommy did give me alittle trim to help out my ends, but my hair is still longer on one side than the other.......and it's urking the h3ll out me of me more and more everyday!
What do you ladies think I should do? Should I just wait until it gets alittle longer and then trim it evenly? Or just go ahead and trim it now to get it over and done with? 
I keep saying to myself "Don't worry 'Lisha, it will even up on it's on by the time you get your summer growth spurt".......I'm jst at my wit's end with it all.....


----------



## GraceV

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Great thread OP.

I see many ladies here are still using their glycerin-based leave-ins. I'm itching to get back to my S-Curl but I heard it could dry out the hair since winter air is dry. What extra precautions are you ladies taking along with using the glycerin-based products? Do you notice any difference in your hair with the glycerin based leave-ins in the winter?

ETA: I'm right at APL, hoping for BSL by the end of the year.

I relax every 12-14 weeks with ORS lye

Wash (mainly my scalp) weekly with any SLS shampoo I touch (Rotating: Joice K-pak shampoo, Silk Elements Neutralizing shampoo , Vo5 clarifying shampoo). 

Cowash maybe once a week if my hair feels dry or I'm too lazy to wash (cowash more in the warmer months).

DC with Kenra MC for 5 minutes in the shower. 

Heavy Protein Tx once a month with Joico K-Pak reconstructor

Light protein Tx every 2 weeks (Aphogee 2 minute)

Leave ins: Neutrogena triple moisture mixed with MnT condish. If after a protein Tx, I leave out the MnT. Seal with EVOO+EVCO mix. Castor oil to edges.

Bun 99% after air drying. Occasionally blow dry 80% dry hair if I have to head out into the cold.

Trim as needed-- which isn't often.


----------



## ellehair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Grace - question cause ive been stalking you since your DC thread, lol Where r u buying your kenra mc and whats the norm price for the 33 oz??


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



baglady215 said:


> I just relaxed today. I was 14 weeks post, I think. I used Mizani BB Super. I left it on for 15 mins (half and half method) and I'm not bone straight. I would say 85-90% straight. This is my first time using MBB. I like it, but I'm not blown away. I'll probably go back to ORS Lye or Silk Elements Lye when I finish the tub.


 
please post back after your first wash to let me know how your hair looks


----------



## SqrpioQutie

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

finally... a thread where i don't feel like a minority.... 

right now, i'm just past SL after several cuts and some damage over the past 2 years.... before, i went from a BC to MBL, so right now i'm aiming to recreate that growth (but just to BSL max)....

i'm trying to find a new reggie that works since i can't really remember all that i used to do... the plan is to wash twice per week and either bun or rollerset.... i rediscovered satin covered sponge rollers and those work great for me for after i airdry in a bun...  i use both cassia and henna (just did a henna treatment tonight) because i haven't done anything to improve the strength of my hair in a really long time... i really feel like i'm back at "one".... 

internally, i concentrate on eating more protein and i also take folic acid.... 

i used to stretch for 12-16 weeks... right now i'm experimenting to see how long i can go so there's no cap on this stretch... 

ah support.... gotta love it...


----------



## Junebug D

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed APL 4b here. I don't do a whole lot to my hair, just at a "happy medium" now.

I stretch 12-16 weeks, although it's been more like 16 weeks rather than 12 lately. My stylist uses Syntonics relaxer.

I wear buns and rollersets during the week.  Rollersets usually last me about 3 days, the rest of the week I'll wear a bun or have it pinned-up in a banana clip (I need to take pictures of this style...).

I shampoo & DC weekly. right now I am using Elasta QP Creme Conditioning shampoo.  Kenra MC is my staple DC, but I use Aubrey HSR when my hair is extra-dry.

Moisturize and seal nightly w/ NTM Silk Touch and Avocado oil.

Light protein every 2 or 3 weeks, hard protein when needed.  I am wondering if I should start using more protein though.


----------



## lavaflow99

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed 4a/4b APL checking in!

-relax every 12 weeks
-trim with every relaxer
-Splitender every 6-8 weeks
-prepoo with EVCO
-shampoo/DC weekly
-close cuticles with ACV
-leave in conditioners (Aphogee Green Tea and Pro-Vitamin, Cantu Break Cure, GVP Silk Remedy
-moisture and seal nightly (or almost every night ) with WN or S-Curl and Hollywood Beauty Argan Oil or Castor Oil
-Aphogee 2 Step Protein treatment one week before and one week after relaxer
-Aphogee 2 Min reconstructor with Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair every other shampoo
-Air dry 99% of time (blow dry only for length checks)
-Bun 99% of time (wear hair down only when I travel which isn't often or if I don't wear a lacefront/half wig; when it is down, I do flexirods on dry hair or flat iron)


----------



## mahogany_horizons

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

3C, 4A relaxed


----------



## GraceV

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



ellehair said:


> Grace - question cause ive been stalking you since your DC thread, lol Where r u buying your kenra mc and whats the norm price for the 33 oz??


 ellehair (I tried to use the mention function... FAIL).
 I got mine from ULTA. I think I paid around $24 for the liter (I'm not sure if I used a coupon). I have heard that when they go on sale you could get them for $15 or less. You just gotta catch a good sale.


----------



## GraceV

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



D.Lisha said:


> That sums it up for me.
> Now ladies, I have a question you all:
> My last relaxer was last Saturday, Here is the thread in which I documentated my update.
> Now my mommy did give me alittle trim to help out my ends, but my hair is still longer on one side than the other.......and it's urking the h3ll out me of me more and more everyday!
> What do you ladies think I should do? Should I just wait until it gets alittle longer and then trim it evenly? Or just go ahead and trim it now to get it over and done with?
> I keep saying to myself "Don't worry 'Lisha, it will even up on it's on by the time you get your summer growth spurt".......I'm jst at my wit's end with it all.....



I saw that thread. I say it depends on whether your ends are damaged and how you plan to wear your hair. If the ends are damaged and/or you plan to wear straight styles then you may need another trim. If the ends are healthy and/or you plan to wear curly styles or bun I say leave the hair and give it time to grow out.

One of 2 things could be the case: 1. lead hairs (do a search for that thread) or 2. Just uneven growth. If it's 1, then giving your hair some time to grow out may even it up a little so that you may not need to trim as much as if you went ahead and did another trim now. If it's 2, just the pattern in which your hair grows then you can slowly trim over a period of time rather than losing all your progress.

Your hair looks better now than it did so be patient with it. While you're chilling, try to find out what is (if any) in your regimen that it compromising your ends.


----------



## niqu92

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



D.Lisha said:


> Hey ladies!
> Relaxed 4B checking here. Currently APL length, trying to make it to BSL....had a recent set back *sigh*
> Current Regimen:
> -Wash once a week with Aussie Moist 'Poo, Head-N-Shoulders 'Poo & Gentle Naturals Baby Cradle Cap 'Poo (I have eczema)
> -Deep Condition with Africa's Best Organic Deep Conditioner overnight
> -Airdry 99.9% of the time
> -Bun 80% of the time
> -Nightly Baggie at least 3 times a week
> -Stretch relaxers for 10-12 weeks
> -Relax with ORS in Normal strength
> -Cover head with satin scarf every night
> -Moisturize (w/Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-in) Seal (w/Hot six Oil, or Coconut Oil)
> 
> That sums it up for me.
> Now ladies, I have a question you all:
> My last relaxer was last Saturday, Here is the thread in which I documentated my update.
> Now my mommy did give me alittle trim to help out my ends, but my hair is still longer on one side than the other.......and it's urking the h3ll out me of me more and more everyday!
> What do you ladies think I should do? Should I just wait until it gets alittle longer and then trim it evenly? Or just go ahead and trim it now to get it over and done with?
> I keep saying to myself "Don't worry 'Lisha, it will even up on it's on by the time you get your summer growth spurt".......I'm jst at my wit's end with it all.....




i feel you, the left side of my hair grows MUCH faster than my right side. it was about (and im not even kidding) 2 1/2 inches longer than my right side so i went to great clips last week and got it evened out. it looks a lot better and fuller now so im happy i did it,when i reach WL it'll look a lot better now because everything will be even. So its really up to you,if the un-even-ness bothers you then i say go ahead and get it evened out


----------



## D.Lisha

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



GraceV said:


> I saw that thread. I say it depends on whether your ends are damaged and how you plan to wear your hair. If the ends are damaged and/or you plan to wear straight styles then you may need another trim. If the ends are healthy and/or you plan to wear curly styles or bun I say leave the hair and give it time to grow out.
> 
> One of 2 things could be the case: 1. lead hairs (do a search for that thread) or 2. Just uneven growth. If it's 1, then giving your hair some time to grow out may even it up a little so that you may not need to trim as much as if you went ahead and did another trim now. If it's 2, just the pattern in which your hair grows then you can slowly trim over a period of time rather than losing all your progress.
> 
> Your hair looks better now than it did so be patient with it. While you're chilling, try to find out what is (if any) in your regimen that it compromising your ends.



Hey!
Thanks for the input Grace. I am familiar with the lead hairs, which gives me alittle faith . I'm going to do an extensive research on the "un-even growth" process as well.
And you're right....I have to do better about being patient, I guess being on these boards and seeing all of these beautiful heads of hair (yours included) it's easy to get caught up in the idea of long hair; to that point that all patience gots OUT the window 

 


niqu92 said:


> i feel you, the left side of my hair grows MUCH faster than my right side. it was about (and im not even kidding) 2 1/2 inches longer than my right side so i went to great clips last week and got it evened out. it looks a lot better and fuller now so im happy i did it,when i reach WL it'll look a lot better now because everything will be even. So its really up to you,if the un-even-ness bothers you then i say go ahead and get it evened out



Wow, a whole 2 1/2 inches longer? Lawd! lol.
But for what it's worth, judging from your siggy pic...ya hair is beautiful .
I think imma give mine alil bit of time, maybe after the summer before I pick up the shears again. Hopefully by April (when my next relaxer is due) I will come back in here with a success story!


----------



## grow

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

hi my fellow relaxed ladies!

thanks for making this thread OP!

my reggie consists mostly of cowashing and bunning.
i very rarely wear my hair out and i have not used direct heat since nov.'09.
i came to lhcf with severly damaged hair from bone-laxing and using flat irons with hot rollers every week which was too much for my hair's fine texture, so i've worked on changing all those habits and my hair is thanking me by growing longer than i've ever seen it. (except when i used to wear weaves,lol!)

i am an ayurveda luva for life!
so that's the wash and condition part of my reggie, which i do 2-3 times a week mostly making pastes. (details in blog)
i oil my hair and scalp every single day with my homemade oils (mostly based in evoo) and moisturize with KCKT or Giovanni Leave In.

i also dc on dry hair at least twice a week and use the entire AO line as it has become a staple.

i do scalp massages as often as i can and drink freshly juiced fruits and veggies regularly. (schedule permitting)

i texlax once every 3 months using kiddie perms and adding oils to the mix. i do the protein midstep (AO GPB and Redken Extreme Deep Fuel for the Ceramdes).

i deep protein treat my hair once every 6-8 weeks using Dudley's DRC 28 and will soon try henna and indigo, as well.

if and when i do wear my hair out (siggy pics) i either rollerset it, wrap it, or let it air dry, but i mostly baggy bun. 

D.Lisha, i also think you have a lead hair situation going on sweets!
if it's not damaged, you can try going heavy on the bunning while keeping those precious ends very well moisturized and sealed. by the summer, you can re-assess how it's doing, but i wouldn't trim just yet.


----------



## bigbrowneyez

Valentines day hair! 9weeks post


----------



## Mai Tai

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I use the SAA in my deep conditioner.  I mix about 1 tbsp into my AOHSR.

I also use it in my leave-in conditioner.  My current leave in is Chi Keratin mist mixed with SAA, topped with Jane Carter's Nourishing Creme.


----------



## Poranges

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

About 11 weeks post. Bought some jojoba milk from SSI too try out. I love my BM Luscious Moisturizer but it can get a bit heavy for some styles.


----------



## ellehair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Good morning ladies - 6 weeks post aiming for 10.  Ughh i gotta find a good moisturizing DC - my pjism got the best of me yesterday and i bought the CON moisturizing extreme condish - jury is still out, i dont know what happened but my hair came out a tangled mess last night so i'm hoping that condish was not the culprit since the bottle is so big!!  Ill try it again in a few days and see.

Grace thanks for the answer.. I signed up for Ulta and trades secrets website so i can catch a good sale


----------



## GraceV

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



ellehair said:


> Good morning ladies - 6 weeks post aiming for 10.  Ughh i gotta find a good moisturizing DC - my pjism got the best of me yesterday and i bought the *CON moisturizing extreme condish *- jury is still out, i dont know what happened but my hair came out a tangled mess last night so i'm hoping that condish was not the culprit since the bottle is so big!!  Ill try it again in a few days and see.
> 
> Grace thanks for the answer.. I signed up for Ulta and trades secrets website so i can catch a good sale


  My hair hated this conditioner. This is probably the only conditioner I ever have returned. Others I would at least use them up as cowash conditioners but this one? No ma'am. My hair was a hardened, matted mess. Good luck with it.


----------



## ellehair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Grace - you must be reading my mind! I am so thinking about returning it, gonna look for the receipt today.  my hair truly has not felt that way in ages, i was so confused! I loke could this product have done this to my hair??


----------



## Raqkie

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hi Ladies,

Another relaxed 4-something head checking in:
-relax 12-16 weeks with SE Lye (recently had a set back so unofficially doing the hide your hair challenge)
-Prepoo with light protein and oil combo
-Wash and DC (with heat) once a week
-Trim as needed
-Medium protein  (Duo Tech)week b4 and after relax
-Medium protein 8 weeks post if I think I need it
-Twice daily leave in
-Wigs are protective style of choice

Just purchased some WEN recently so as soon as the weather warms up a bit will try washing hair twice a week


----------



## QueenAmaka

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hi Relaxed Ladies 

Soooo I am 4ab relaxed and right at APL. I think my final goal will be MBL. My initial goal was just to get to APL but now that I'm here, it feels sooo short erplexed

My regimen is pretty simple:

Cowash weekly
Wash once per month
Deep Condition Weekly on Dry hair
Moisturize and Seal Daily
Apply sulfur, castor oil, or wild growth oil daily
Rollerset weekly
Relax every 12 weeks
Bun a few days out of the week, i was wearing wigs daily for the winter but now that its getting warmer the wigs have gone into hiding.

Thanks OP for this thread


----------



## SHEANITPRO

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm a relaxed 4b.  My latest relaxer was on yesterday and the result is shown in my siggy pic. 

I keep my regimen simple:

Cowash once a week
Extreme low to no manipulation
Moisturize and baggy nightly
Relax every 15 weeks
Bun daily
I take a women's complete vitamin with extra iron daily


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Doin' the !


----------



## Curlybeauty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

My roller set is holding up so well 

Pin curling at night does wonders.


----------



## Curlybeauty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Sunnie, how long do you leave your buns in? Do you take them down daily?


----------



## D.Lisha

grow said:


> hi my fellow relaxed ladies!
> 
> thanks for making this thread OP!
> 
> my reggie consists mostly of cowashing and bunning.
> i very rarely wear my hair out and i have not used direct heat since nov.'09.
> i came to lhcf with severly damaged hair from bone-laxing and using flat irons with hot rollers every week which was too much for my hair's fine texture, so i've worked on changing all those habits and my hair is thanking me by growing longer than i've ever seen it. (except when i used to wear weaves,lol!)
> 
> i am an ayurveda luva for life!
> so that's the wash and condition part of my reggie, which i do 2-3 times a week mostly making pastes. (details in blog)
> i oil my hair and scalp every single day with my homemade oils (mostly based in evoo) and moisturize with KCKT or Giovanni Leave In.
> 
> i also dc on dry hair at least twice a week and use the entire AO line as it has become a staple.
> 
> i do scalp massages as often as i can and drink freshly juiced fruits and veggies regularly. (schedule permitting)
> 
> i texlax once every 3 months using kiddie perms and adding oils to the mix. i do the protein midstep (AO GPB and Redken Extreme Deep Fuel for the Ceramdes).
> 
> i deep protein treat my hair once every 6-8 weeks using Dudley's DRC 28 and will soon try henna and indigo, as well.
> 
> if and when i do wear my hair out (siggy pics) i either rollerset it, wrap it, or let it air dry, but i mostly baggy bun.
> 
> D.Lisha, i also think you have a lead hair situation going on sweets!
> if it's not damaged, you can try going heavy on the bunning while keeping those precious ends very well moisturized and sealed. by the summer, you can re-assess how it's doing, but i wouldn't trim just yet.



Hey grow! 
Thanks for the input . I have came to the conclusion that i'm gonna let my hair be (at least until the summer) to see what will happen. I"m hoping for the best!
*prays* lord please let this be lead hairs situation!


Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## D.Lisha

sthrnlady said:


> Hi Relaxed Ladies
> 
> Soooo I am 4ab relaxed and right at APL. I think my final goal will be MBL. My initial goal was just to get to APL but now that I'm here, it feels sooo short erplexed
> 
> My regimen is pretty simple:
> 
> Cowash weekly
> Wash once per month
> Deep Condition Weekly on Dry hair
> Moisturize and Seal Daily
> Apply sulfur, castor oil, or wild growth oil daily
> Rollerset weekly
> Relax every 12 weeks
> Bun a few days out of the week, i was wearing wigs daily for the winter but now that its getting warmer the wigs have gone into hiding.
> 
> Thanks OP for this thread


 sthrnlady: enlighten me as to how u"re applying ur sulfur mix. Are u adding to ur DC, then washing it out? Or are u applying/massaging it into ur scalp? 


Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## baglady215

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Myjourney2009 said:


> please post back after your first wash to let me know how your hair looks



I like that my hair still has some fullness and life.  I did underprocess in a few areas but it's not a "bad" underprocess (unlike this patch I have from a couple of relaxers ago).  I processed for 15 mins this time.  I may add 2-3 mins next time to see if I can get it a little straighter.  But I do like the way my hair is feeling, especially since I DC'd today with some Kenra.


----------



## back2relaxed

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hello!! Thanks for the thread!! 

My hair is short...but here is my reggie, for all my fellow Pixies!! 

Relaxer:

Affirm Regular, I get it done at the salon, usually every 5-6 weeks for the full head.  I'm about to start doing a partial relaxer on the perimeter every 4 weeks, and then the full head every 8 weeks, since I'm now growing out just the top portion of my hair for a mohawk type look.

Wash:

Shampoo/CON/DC:  All Keracare.  I wash 1x/week.  
I sometimes add EVOO, EVCO, Castor Oil to my DC. 

Styling Products:
Keracare Defining Gel
Mizani Silk Gel
Nairobi Foam Wrap
Aphogee Shine Spray
Keracare Moisturizing Hair Dress(creme)


----------



## OhmyKimB

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Okay so in three weeks I'm going to get highlights put into my hair, after that I'll have a new reggie and I did have a mini haul so I guess I'll post all that on my tumblr


----------



## lilpooky

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



SHEANITPRO said:


> *I'm a relaxed 4b. My latest relaxer was on yesterday and the result is shown in my siggy pic. *
> 
> I keep my regimen simple:
> 
> Cowash once a week
> Extreme low to no manipulation
> Moisturize and baggy nightly
> Relax every 15 weeks
> Bun daily
> I take a women's complete vitamin with extra iron daily


 
 Congrats! That is some beautiful hair and awesome length in your sig.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Bump......


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Curlybeauty said:


> Sunnie, how long do you leave your buns in? Do you take them down daily?



Curlybeauty - Just noticed you asked me a question! 

I take my buns down daily to moisturize/seal/baggy or wash/cowash.  I sleep with my hair loose in the back, my silk scarf tied around the front, and a satin bonnet over that. 

I'm not a 24 hour bunner.  I gotta feel my hair daily!


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Just stopping by to say Hi to all the relaxed ladies.


----------



## baglady215

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed ladies...  what are your favorite daily moisturizers when you wear your hair down (after flat iron or rollerset)?


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



baglady215 said:


> Relaxed ladies... what are your favorite daily moisturizers when you wear your hair down (after flat iron or rollerset)?


 

Good question! i dont wear my hair straight long enough to find a moisturizer.


----------



## OhmyKimB

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



baglady215 said:


> Relaxed ladies...  what are your favorite daily moisturizers when you wear your hair down (after flat iron or rollerset)?




Right now I'm loving Oyin's hair dew


----------



## nymane

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



baglady215 said:


> Relaxed ladies...  what are your favorite daily moisturizers when you wear your hair down (after flat iron or rollerset)?



Darcy's Botanicals Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme


----------



## nakialovesshoes

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm not relaxed as of right now but will be returning in the very near future. The healthiest my hair has been was when I was texlaxed with Affirm every 12-16 weeks & following the Wanakee routine, PSing 90% of the time.

My routine will be:

Weekly I will do a jojoba scalp oil prepoo overnight & wash & DC with heat the next day. I will use a leave-in & diluted Lottabody to rollerset. When I take the rollers down, I will seal my ends.

Daily I'll lightly oil my hair & leave it under a silk scarf or under a wig. 

My goal length is TSL (tramp stamp length).


----------



## gingertea

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Question ladies how do u deal with the curl pattern revolt a/k/a new growth when ur so many weeks post?? I'm 10 weeks post and counting down to tha minutes for my next relaxer


----------



## sunnieb

cnelson258 said:


> Question ladies how do u deal with the curl pattern revolt a/k/a new growth when ur so many weeks post?? I'm 10
> weeks post and counting down to tha minutes for my next relaxer



Hi! I'm 10 weeks post as of Wednesday, so I feel your pain!

First thing I did was to embrace my newgrowth in all its crinkly curly glory.  It's proof that my hair is growing, so it's a good thing to see lots of it!  I don't care about keeping my roots straight, just moisturized.

Next, I took the time to find out what my newgrowth needs.  That's why I wash my hair so often.  My newgrowth loves it, and it doesn't dry out and get matted.

I also had to find daily styles that allow me leave my newgrowth alone as much as possible.  Buns are great for this.  


Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## OhmyKimB

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



cnelson258 said:


> Question ladies how do u deal with the curl pattern revolt a/k/a new growth when ur so many weeks post?? I'm 10 weeks post and counting down to tha minutes for my next relaxer


 

I think I may be weird. I can't stretch for anything, if I don't relax by week 10 all of my hair falls out...okay well not falls out, but it undoes all the good I am doing. 

Actually since I started over and frequently went to my stylist to get my hair in order (she really just better at health, many people sleep on her, but that is another story) and relaxed between 8 and 10 weeks my hair has gotten longer and thicker.  I'm going to start taking pictures this weekend since I got a new camera.



*ANYWHO* to actually answer your question...I would guess tying down the edges at night and keeping the new growth very moisturized?  That usually helps me get to week 10


----------



## ellehair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

My max is 10 weeks post, anything after I just dont feel like i cant cope with.  ive stretched to 20 weeks before but long term stretching is not for me i have realized.  After 8 weeks my hair become unmanagable, but I cowash often which helps and moisturize faithfully to get me thru the last 2 weeks when i make it. Sometimes I give in and relax at 8.


----------



## sunnieb

^^^ I ain't mad at cha!  

Shoo, if it wasn't for that magical mane and tail detangler, I'd probably relax every 8 weeks! 

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ellehair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

^^ I love mane and tail detangler!! After 6 weeks post its my best friend, yep  An i use it faithfully on my natural dd's.. My 6 year old is alway like get the yellow and blue bottle please, lol


----------



## bigbrowneyez

cnelson258 said:


> Question ladies how do u deal with the curl pattern revolt a/k/a new growth when ur so many weeks post?? I'm 10 weeks post and counting down to tha minutes for my next relaxer



Before I wash I leave conditioner on for about 30min without heat so when I wash the NG is softer. I wash in 4 plaits or 4 ponytails so it's easier to detangle and comb after the wash.  I apply leave-ins before I start combing. When I airdry I don't comb it for that week. I just leave it in a bun. HTHs


----------



## NaijaTroll

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



sunnieb said:


> ^^^ I ain't mad at cha!
> 
> Shoo, if it wasn't for that magical mane and tail detangler, I'd probably relax every 8 weeks!



Do you use this as a leave in?


----------



## Akosua

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed 4b BSL.
I started my hair journey 2007 and I cannot believe how much my hair has grown!

Regimen:
- relax every 3months
- DC once a week
- Moisturize daily 
- Protective styles daily(buns)
- Comb ,my hair only on wash days

Products:

ORS lye relaxer
Lustrasilk shea butter
Hawaiian silky moisturizer
Coconut oil!!


----------



## sunnieb

NaijaTroll said:


> Do you use this as a leave in?



Only right after washing.   I'm able to easily detangle without losing alot of hair.  It's the only way I can get through the last few weeks of my stretch.

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## AlkalineSteam

Relaxed between SL and APL. APL is my short-term goal length

Current Regimen
- Shampoo 1-2x/week: old CON yellow and blue or L'oreal EverPure (says no SLS, lies)
- DC w/every wash: ORS
- Detangle after DC
- Leave-in: GVC The Conditioner (PM knockoff)
- Style: Rollerset with no additional products. Wear it either curly w/nightly pincurls, saran wrap w/nightly crosswraps, bun after a few days. 

My ends are damaged so I've cut out flatironing altogether. I've been at this length for all of 2010 so I want to buckle down and make APL this year. No more abuse of my ends. No more spontaneous layers. I may get bangs cut again, since they made my buns look better. 

Good luck retaining!


----------



## toni44

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hi, Lovely roots by the way ....but what is Baggying?


----------



## Beautyangel

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hi! 4B Relaxed head checkin' in!

I poo/DC 1/week
I Love mixing my favourite Conds:
Elucence MB/ Kenra MC
ORS Mayo/ Aphogee 2Min Rec
Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol/ Moist Treat.

Always add Evoo and honey to my Deep Conds
I always use one of my favourite leave ins mixed with oil:
Either: Rusk Sensories- Salerm21B5- AG Fastfood- Rivas Silicon mix.
Love, Love, Love Leave ins!!!
I always rollerset/No Heat.

I moisturize 1/week with Carol's Daughter Hair milk and some of Marguerite's magic
I seal with my Oil mix: Coconut, Macadamia, Castor, Shea, Mink oil plus scent.
I sleep with satin or silk scarves.


----------



## GraceV

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Ladies I need a new leave in.

These are products I have tried:

Giovanni direct: it just sat on my hair and had clumps. Okay on wet hair. BAD idea on dry hair.

Profectiv (the yellow one): it was too oily/heavy and the smell... *retch*, (the pink one, daily strengthener): Nice smell, great on wet hair but hair dries up, well, DRY! Too much protein?

Silken Child: Okay for a while then they changed the formula... the new one smells weird. It's ok for the first few weeks after a retouch but not so great post week 4.

S-Curl: Okay in the summer, okay for roots 8 weeks post but I'm stuck with wet hair...I guess it's the glycerin. Tried it in the winter... BAD idea.

HE LTR: On the fence, sometimes it feels like it's just sitting on my hair. It's OK for wet hair but meh for dry hair... except my edges. It lays it down something good!

Cantu: the bottle: too oily, the tub: left my hair stiff when dry.

Neutrogena Silk-Touch, this one I use by default since everything else I've tried has failed. OK on wet hair, kinda okay on dry hair till a few hours after, it makes my hair poof up. Sometimes this is what I want... sometimes not!

Another default: Mane n Tail conditioner. This is okay and I mix it with the NTM often BUT I want a REAL leave-in not regular condish substituted as a leave-in.

Basically my Texlaxed 4z hair needs something that works on wet AND dry hair, freshly texlaxed and stretch-time hair, okay for the seasons, smells good and does not sit on my hair (too oily or too 'coney'). SIGH...

I feel like I just put out an ad for a man. Is a sister asking for too much from a leave-in?


----------



## kandiekj100

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Sometimes I want to get loc'd up, but it is so permanent. But even aside from that, I don't think my hair is thick enough for it have that full luscious look that envy.


----------



## AlliCat

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

GraceV I was going to suggest my personal favourites Cantu Shea Butter leave-in and NTM silk touch but apparently those are a no-go for you. What about using one of those moisturizers you already have, and try kimmaytubing it?


----------



## GraceV

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



AlliCat said:


> @GraceV I was going to suggest my personal favourites Cantu Shea Butter leave-in and NTM silk touch but apparently those are a no-go for you. What about using one of those moisturizers you already have, and try *kimmaytubing it*?



Thanks for responding AlliCat. What exactly does the bolded mean? I'm assuming this will require some mixing, which I am not averse to if that's my only option.


----------



## MsKikiStar

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

 hey ladies!! relaxed 4something here

*Regimen:*
I relax approx. every 12 weeks
Wash/DC/light protein every week
I use a leave-in 3 weeks after relaxing
Hard protein once per month
Moisturize & seal 3 times a week
Apply JBCO/peppermint oil to scalp 2-3 times a week
Take a multi-vitmain & biotin daily

Mainly wear ponytails or rock a banana clip throughout the week. this year I really want to use less heat and try roller setting....or use the Curlformers more often.

*Products:*
Mizani Butter Blends Rhelaxer (normal strength)
KeraCare Moisturizing Sulfate-free Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
KeraCare Humecto Creme Conditioner
Aphogee 2-minute Reconstructor
Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer or Infusium23
Neutrogena Triple Moisture lotion
coconut oil
Chi Silk Infusion

_ETA: I flat iron every week_


----------



## SouthernStunner

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I am almost 4 mos post and I have been wearing my braids under a wig and I am just a little tired of that so I have an appt. for an install on 28 feb. if my hair comes in time.   

When I am not in my braids I usually bun or do a twist out.  I have done 2 separate 1 yr stretches but this time I think it will only be 6 mos.


----------



## AlliCat

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

GraceV yes basically she mixes her staple moisturizer to make it better. A lot of other LHCFers have also had success with her recipe. See video here: ♡♡♡LUVNaturals #19 Leave In Conditioner Recipe - Step by Step


----------



## AlliCat

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I finally relaxed after 14 weeks post. From now on I will be relaxing at 12 weeks. I can't do the longer stretches anymore because the knots and tangles seem to do more harm than good 

On a side note for you no-lye box kit users: does anyone actually save the other half for the next application?? I always use the entire thing per relaxer. I neber bother to measure it and save the rest for 3 months. Is that bad :S


----------



## lustrous

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



AlliCat said:


> I finally relaxed after 14 weeks post. From now on I will be relaxing at 12 weeks. I can't do the longer stretches anymore because the knots and tangles seem to do more harm than good
> 
> On a side note for you no-lye box kit users: does anyone actually save the other half for the next application?? I always use the entire thing per relaxer. I neber bother to measure it and save the rest for 3 months. Is that bad :S


 

Hey Allicat, i've never set aside any relaxer and in i've yet to have any issues with it. My hair is growing right along. If it isn't broken, dont fix it  HTH


----------



## toni44

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



sunnieb said:


> Only right after washing.   I'm able to easily detangle without losing alot of hair.  It's the only way I can get through the last few weeks of my stretch.
> 
> Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App



What regular conditioner do you use , ??


----------



## D.Lisha

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Anyone in here using a sublimed sulfur mix?


----------



## yora88

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I get my hair washed and deep conditioned once every two weeks.

*I deep condition my hair the night before going to the salon*

I get my hair relaxed and trimmed every 6 weeks.

Other than that, I moisturize my hair with Profectiv growth lotion and spray my hair with Cream of Nature Argan spray. At night I either wrap my hair or my boyfriend sets my hair on rollers.


----------



## ellehair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



GraceV said:


> Ladies I need a new leave in.
> 
> These are products I have tried:
> 
> Giovanni direct: it just sat on my hair and had clumps. Okay on wet hair. BAD idea on dry hair.
> 
> Profectiv (the yellow one): it was too oily/heavy and the smell... *retch*, (the pink one, daily strengthener): Nice smell, great on wet hair but hair dries up, well, DRY! Too much protein?
> 
> Silken Child: Okay for a while then they changed the formula... the new one smells weird. It's ok for the first few weeks after a retouch but not so great post week 4.
> 
> S-Curl: Okay in the summer, okay for roots 8 weeks post but I'm stuck with wet hair...I guess it's the glycerin. Tried it in the winter... BAD idea.
> 
> HE LTR: On the fence, sometimes it feels like it's just sitting on my hair. It's OK for wet hair but meh for dry hair... except my edges. It lays it down something good!
> 
> Cantu: the bottle: too oily, the tub: left my hair stiff when dry.
> 
> Neutrogena Silk-Touch, this one I use by default since everything else I've tried has failed. OK on wet hair, kinda okay on dry hair till a few hours after, it makes my hair poof up. Sometimes this is what I want... sometimes not!
> 
> Another default: Mane n Tail conditioner. This is okay and I mix it with the NTM often BUT I want a REAL leave-in not regular condish substituted as a leave-in.
> 
> Basically my Texlaxed 4z hair needs something that works on wet AND dry hair, freshly texlaxed and stretch-time hair, okay for the seasons, smells good and does not sit on my hair (too oily or too 'coney'). SIGH...
> 
> I feel like I just put out an ad for a man. Is a sister asking for too much from a leave-in?


 
Grace have you tried lacio lacio?? also i just bought nexus luxe moisturizing leave in.the jury is still outon that.


----------



## ellehair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

dlisha - i used to use a mix of glovers sulfer with mt and jbco.  i dont think i used it long enough to see results,may have to go back to this>


----------



## ellehair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

so ladies i invested in the SE megasilk deep condish, any reviews on this??  I also went back to my old faithful alter ego garlic and my hair felt so good yesterday after i sat with my heating cap for 20 mins


----------



## baglady215

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

^^^ I picked up a sample of the Megasilk at Sally's today.  Who knows when I'll get to it though...


----------



## toni44

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Ladies I want to try a Lye relaxer, never used one , does anybody know if Affirm is a good ? and if not please suggest one better.....im looking for something that does not dry out my hair.

Currently using Profectiv no-lye


----------



## PDub

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

No more long stretches for me! I relaxed on Monday at 16 weeks post. I lost alot of hair through breakage. Sigh.........Well, I'm going to make sure this setback is a set up for moving forward!! Even though I didn't make it to APL this go around, I'm definitely a full healthy SL!! From now on, I'm relaxing at 12 weeks max!!!


----------



## grow

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



D.Lisha said:


> Anyone in here using a sublimed sulfur mix?


 
D.Lisha, hi i've used a sublimed sulfur mix!

i haven't used it most recently, but i do like it and it does work!

i just mixed about a tsp of sublimed sulfur into 8 oz. of my favourite hair oil. i let mine sit for a while to completely mix and blend, then put it in an applicator bottle.

hth, keep us posted on how it works out for you!

hhj ladies!


----------



## topnotch1010

Ahhhhhh, it's nice to see a relaxed thread amongst all the natural threads. Quite refreshing!  

One of the biggest reasons why I won't renew is because of the lack of diversity. I feel like the naturals have taken over and there's very little info I get from here anymore. 

Anywho, I'm glad you started this thread. 

I keep a very simple reggie:

*Wash & condition once or twice a week with HE LTR. 
*Rollerset after every wash and dry under the Pibbs. 
*If I decide to wash only once a week I bun 4 out of 7 days a week. 
*Relax every other month with Mizani Butter Blends for Fine Color Treated Hair. 
*I moisturize and seal daily with a spritz water bottle mixed with a little HE HH. Seal with EVOO.
*Trim every 4 to 6 months. 

I'm 4a&b with just beyond APL hair. 





Sent from TopNotch1010's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Bump......


----------



## racheljay1985

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

My regimen is quite simple and I can tell it's actually working. 

I *shampoo and condition* in the shower *twice a week*. 
I then *Deep condition* it with a self heating cap for 20 min using *cholesterol*. I then rinse and spray *Aussie's Leave in conditioner* and either blow dry, or air dry my hair. 
I then use* mizani's light moisturizing cream*, and *jojoba oil *to seal in the moisture. Sometimes I'll *bag my ends* with the *cholesterol deep conditioning cream* for 20 min, once a week, rinse, and* seal* it with the *mizani light moisturizing cream*, and *jojoba oil*. I sometimes wrap my hair in a silk scarf, if I'm too lazy I always sleep on  my satin pillow case.

I've done this for about 2 weeks now (since I got my relaxer from a 21 week stretch) and it's never looked, or felt better. I no longer have a crazy, flaky dry scalp, and it just looks really healthy.


----------



## krissyprissy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



toni44 said:


> Ladies I want to try a Lye relaxer, never used one , does anybody know if Affirm is a good ? and if not please suggest one better.....im looking for something that does not dry out my hair.
> 
> Currently using Profectiv no-lye



I use Fiberguard by Avlon because its milder than most I have tried since its formulated for color treated and damaged hair. Affirm is too harsh for me. Mizani is good too, my friend who is BSL swears by it.


----------



## krissyprissy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



topnotch1010 said:


> Ahhhhhh, it's nice to see a relaxed thread amongst all the natural threads. Quite refreshing!
> 
> One of the biggest reasons why I won't renew is because of the lack of diversity. I feel like the naturals have taken over and there's very little info I get from here anymore.
> 
> Anywho, I'm glad you started this thread.



Yeah, I  also felt that us relaxed heads are the minority now but I still learned alot from the naturals such trying out natural products. Right now I'm loving Shea Moisture poo and Qhemet Biologics I have plans to try more natural lines in the future. My best friend is newly natural and give her tips from this site too.


----------



## Curlybeauty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm seeing more little pieces of hair ie. breakage. 

Most hairs are shed, cause I check  but what can I do to stop these little hairs?


----------



## GraceV

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



krissyprissy said:


> Yeah, I  also felt that us relaxed heads are the minority now but *I still learned alot from the naturals* such trying out natural products. Right now I'm loving Shea Moisture poo and Qhemet Biologics I have plans to try more natural lines in the future. My best friend is newly natural and give her tips from this site too.



ITA. I think this is especially true for the relaxed heads who are texlaxed. Sometimes I find I have to treat my hair like it's natural (toward the end of my stretch for example) or I would have a lot of trouble managing the hair.

Also, many of the natural hair concoctions can be tweaked for relaxed hair. AlliCat suggested I Kimmaytube my leave-ins that were not acting right. I started experimenting with this yesterday and so far my hair seems to be okay with the concoction.


----------



## afjhnsn

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Curlybeauty said:


> I'm seeing more little pieces of hair ie. breakage.
> 
> Most hairs are shed, cause I check  but what can I do to stop these little hairs?



bump
I've heard alter ego deep condish is good, but IDK if it would be good for this kind of breakage. Is it only for reducing the amount of shed hairs?


----------



## baglady215

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Curlybeauty said:


> I'm seeing more little pieces of hair ie. breakage.
> 
> Most hairs are shed, cause I check  but what can I do to stop these little hairs?



Moisturizing DCs
Daily Moisturizing/Sealing
GVP Anti-Snap (or the real thing by Redken)

That's what has helped me


----------



## Curlybeauty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Ive heard great things about anti-snap by redken. I might just have to try it. 

I clarified my hair after weeks of roller setting my hair with lots of products to achieve the look I desire. DC'ed overnight with soy oyl by elasta qp and my hair has never felt better. 

I rinsed the DC out, applied some S-curl first, ORS Hair lotion stuff, and then Castor oil focused on the ends. Combed it out, pulled back and brushed into a ponytail. Twisted the ponytail hair into medium sized twists and made a bun with them. Love this style!!

I needed a break from roller setting. My hair is done for the next week I hope. Might co-wash a couple times to refresh. 

Love this thread!


----------



## ladylina

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

relaxed head checking in
I dont post as much as I used too.
4a/b I wash my hair once a week in the winter, in the summer everyother day is a CW. I love the summer.
I am MBL
My staples are:
Paul Mitchell The Conditioner
Coconut Oil
EVOO
Kenra MC
Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo
Joico KPAK
Oh, I also DC with every Wash!!
Relax every 12-16 weeks.


----------



## sapphire74

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I am relaxed 4b I think.  My current length is NL. I tried transitioning but it did not work for me so I relaxed after 8 months. Now I need to go through my products and come up with a new reggie. I hope to be APL by the end of the summer! Does that sound possible?

I get relaxed at the salon with Mizani Butter Blend.  I hope to stretch it 6-8wks. I want to only rely on my stylist for my relaxer, I want to become a DYIer! Any tips, advice etc, would be great appreciated! HHG ladies!


----------



## toni44

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



sapphire74 said:


> I am relaxed 4b I think.  My current length is NL. I tried transitioning but it did not work for me so I relaxed after 8 months. Now I need to go through my products and come up with a new reggie. I hope to be APL by the end of the summer! Does that sound possible?
> 
> I get relaxed at the salon with Mizani Butter Blend.  I hope to stretch it 6-8wks. I want to only rely on my stylist for my relaxer, I want to become a DYIer! Any tips, advice etc, would be great appreciated! HHG ladies!



Hey , I know most people will not agree. but my hair has only grown while I was self relaxing. I always mix in  natural almond oil, Olive oil or grapeseed oil, , to weaken the relaxer and allow more time for application. After application, rinse out relaxer then apply shampoo ( *do not lather or pull hair* ( profectiv neutralising mouse is good for this as no lathering is required ) and rinse then deep condition with a protien conditioner. then continue with the neutralising process with another shampoo.


----------



## TLC1020

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed 4b checking in 

I usually relax 12 weeks
Shampoo and deep condition once a week
bun 7 days a week 
moisturize daily

Right now my hair is short and sexy from a set back, I'm wearing braids and will be 30 weeks post this week. Can't wait to get my hair back to APL making my way to BSL...


----------



## back2relaxed

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Curlybeauty said:


> Ive heard great things about anti-snap by redken. I might just have to try it.
> 
> I clarified my hair after weeks of roller setting my hair with lots of products to achieve the look I desire. DC'ed overnight with soy oyl by elasta qp and my hair has never felt better.
> 
> I rinsed the DC out, applied some S-curl first, ORS Hair lotion stuff, and then Castor oil focused on the ends. Combed it out, pulled back and brushed into a ponytail. Twisted the ponytail hair into medium sized twists and made a bun with them. Love this style!!
> 
> I needed a break from roller setting. My hair is done for the next week I hope. Might co-wash a couple times to refresh.
> 
> Love this thread!


 

Curlybeauty: How do you like the Elasta QP Soy Oyl?  Once I use up my current stash of Keracare, I'm going to try using the entire line of Elasta QP.  I have several products, but I like to use one line, for some reason.


----------



## Curlybeauty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



back2relaxed said:


> Curlybeauty: How do you like the Elasta QP Soy Oyl?  Once I use up my current stash of Keracare, I'm going to try using the entire line of Elasta QP.  I have several products, but I like to use one line, for some reason.



I like it a lot!!

I don't feel like my hair is coated like other women have complained about. It smells yummy, and it does the job w/ heat in 30 mins. I have slept in it out of pure laziness on occasion. 

Can't say that I will get it again, simply because I have so many other conditioners that I want to try, but if online shopping was banned, this would be my staple


----------



## yardgirl

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I have a very simple regimen. It's not set in stone, sometimes I switch it up.

I use net weaves so I can stretch my relaxers to 11-13 weeks because I'm a slow grower and I'm fine-haired. What I like to do is relax, weave 2 weeks later, keep it in for about 8 weeks and then relax 2 weeks after I take it down.

I wash my hair once a week when it's out of a weave. I shampoo with Keracare Hydrating Detangling Sulfate Free Shampoo. Sometimes I'll use ORS Creamy Aloe if I think I need to clarify. I always do a light protein treatment with Aphogee 2 Minute or Silicon Mix Proteina de Perla and follow with regular silicon mix or ORS Replenishing.

For a leave in I use Chi Silk Infusion or Lacio Lacio and on rare occasions I'll reach for my Keracare Foam Wrap/Set Lotion. Sometimes I'll mix One n' Only Argan Oil with one of the other 3 leave-ins.

For my weave regimen I shampoo and DC my leaveout once a week then use Chi Silk Infusion before and after the leaveout dries (blow dry on cool) AND I spray on Beyond The Zone Turn up the heat flat iron spray before I flat iron with my beloved Sedu.

My weave DC is a mixture of a few of the products I mentioned. I do a one-step DC every 2 weeks on my entire head.

I keep trims to every other relaxer (Mizani BB is my favourite) and randomly use oils just cause I feel like. Usually it's Vatika or Jojoba.

Right now the only protective style I use other than weaves is a ponytail.


----------



## girlcherokee

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

subscribing and i will come back with my stats - too tired now


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Bumping for more replies!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



toni44 said:


> What regular conditioner do you use , ??



toni44 - I use Nexxus Humectress (moisturizing) and Motions CPR (mild-protein) for my deep conditioners.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



toni44 said:


> Hi, Lovely roots by the way ....but what is Baggying?



@toni44 - check out this thread on baggying:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=481734&highlight=best+baggy+challenge

I've just started doing this and my hair loves it!


----------



## acapnleo

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Another relaxed head checking in! 

My main products as of late = 
One 'N Only Argan oil and the restructuring conditioner mask (which I use as a leave in mixed with the oil)- it is very moisturizing.

I wash and condition with Pantene Smooth and Sleek (the conditioner is SLIPPY)
I also condition with the 2 minute Aphogee conditioner
I am stretching right now and hope I don't regret it. I haven't relaxed since November 2010-- trying to make it to June... 

Recently, I have also implemented Oil with rinsing my hair... this is very helpful for me.

***This does not mean I don't have lots of products that I NEED to use up  or toss  but I have found simplicity so far and I have gotten much better about using products found locally, versus ordering online...


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Bumping.....


----------



## winterinatl

I'm relaxed with elucence sensitive scalp. I relax about 4 times a year. I began using Bkt about 2 years ago and have retained more length than ever before.  My reg is simple:

Shampoo weekly. I use Keracare moisturizing shampoo and Humecto. 

I deep condition with Humecto with heat, or the ORS replenishing conditioner. 

I rinse lightly, towel dry, and apply Sabino LOK & BLOK regardless of whether I want straight hair or not, regardless of whether I have Bkt or not. I use it to seal in moisture and it WORKS. 

At this point I airdry in a ponytail. I rarely need any heat with texlaxed hair + Bkt. 

I am about to start morning workouts so will Bkt again- I am going to see how my hair will handle blow drying several times a week after workout. 

My hair was about wl before my trim Wednesday, now it's about mbl/below my thick ole brastrap. 

I never thought it would get this long. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beauti

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

*hellerr! relaxed 4something over here!  not sure if i will remain relaxed...  
i will be 6mos post in april woot woot! i'm somewhere between bsl and mbl
my regimen....its all over the place. theres no specific schedule for washing and no particular product line,as i am a PJ :Copy of 2cool:  
BUT lately i have been pooing and DCing w/heat (30min-1hr) every week
a few products in my err...collection that i use often:

evco
safflower oil
vatika oil
meera shampoo
roux porosity conditioner
roux porosity 'poo
white rain coconut conditioner
suave almond and shea butter conditioner
molasses 


starting in april i plan to up my DCing to twice weekly, co-wash once a week, and 'poo once a month, also incorporate my ayurvedic treatments in there somewhere.*


----------



## toni44

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Yeah thanks for your reply!   I finnally tried baggying. it works wonders for moisture. im still working on finding a good moisturising leave in, im all about ready to  try an make my own` ..... still reading up on all natural conditioner recipes. Henna and Indigo also work well for relaxed hair, i did it last week really, really made my hair thicker.


----------



## tasha7239

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hello Ladies!

Relaxed 4a.  It is some beautiful hair in here!!!!!

Regi:

I wash once a week with CON kiwi something.  Its in an orange bottle.  I DC twice a week.  One of the DC's is with my wash.  I DC with Kenra, Joico, some AO, sunflower, and chi oil (I will add anything to my DC).  I always DC overnight.  Right now I am using the GVP of Sebastian Potion 9 for a leave in.  I mix it with a little Yes to Cucumbers leave it.  As you can tell I love to mix stuff together.  Bunning is my PS of choice and I bun 95% of the time.

My last relaxer was about a two weeks ago after 17 weeks post.  Never again..my hair was a mess.  I did not take care of it properly and it was a dry tangled mess. I will now relaxer no later than 12 weeks.  Probably more like 10 weeks.

One inch from APL..... use to be BSL but seeing all this hair I think I am a MBL kinda girl.

As far as vits I have some viviscal (sp).  I really need to stick with it to see how it is.  I also take Solgar womens supplement as well as biotin and MSM.  

Is anyone using SAA?  If so where are you getting them from?


----------



## theLovelyStyle

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Im excited to relax tomorrow!! I have no idea how long my hair is. Probably somewhere between APL and BSL.

11 weeks ago I had my last relaxer, last length check, and last trim. I trimmed about 1-2 inches off due to "dead" ends I had held on since '08 (yea I know..but I dust every relaxer!).


----------



## theneolution

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hi all.  I've been a lurker on these forums for a few months, and this is my first post.  

I'm a relaxed head ... something between 4a/b I think.  And this is the first time I've been extremely serious about taking care of my hair.  I was APL not too long ago and a huge set back has put me at SL.  A combination of not caring for my head among stress and a bad break up was behind that.  My hair is broken off really bad.  

I use to relax every 5-6 weeks, but am currently in the middle of an 8-week stretch.  I graduate May 5, so I want to relax around that time.
I have a huge problem with putting my hands in my hair, so I've been bunning for the most part as of late.  Tried a braid out, and before my set back I would mostly rollerset.
I co-washed for the first time last night, and was amazed at how much it helped soften my new growth, so will definitely be adding that into my regimen.

Other than that, I moisturize every night with Palmer's Replenishing Coconut Hair Milk/ORS Carrot Oil, and use Proclaim 7 Olive Oil to seal.
Co-washing with Suave Mint+Rosemary/HE Hello Hydration.
I shampoo every 7-10 days with One 'n Only Argan Oil, and DC with Burt`s Bees Shea+Grapefruit or the Argan Oil Hydrating mask.







I look forward to sharing my journey here with you all, and hope to receive plenty of support as I work towards HEALTHY long hair.  

*EDIT: Last picture was HUGE.  Sorry!*


----------



## morehairplease

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



tasha7239 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Relaxed 4a.  It is some beautiful hair in here!!!!!
> 
> Regi:
> 
> I wash once a week with CON kiwi something.  Its in an orange bottle.  I DC twice a week.  One of the DC's is with my wash.  I DC with Kenra, Joico, some AO, sunflower, and chi oil (I will add anything to my DC).  I always DC overnight.  Right now I am using the GVP of Sebastian Potion 9 for a leave in.  I mix it with a little Yes to Cucumbers leave it.  As you can tell I love to mix stuff together.  Bunning is my PS of choice and I bun 95% of the time.
> 
> My last relaxer was about a two weeks ago after 17 weeks post.  Never again..my hair was a mess.  I did not take care of it properly and it was a dry tangled mess. I will now relaxer no later than 12 weeks.  Probably more like 10 weeks.
> 
> One inch from APL..... use to be BSL but seeing all this hair I think I am a MBL kinda girl.
> 
> As far as vits I have some viviscal (sp).  I really need to stick with it to see how it is.  I also take Solgar womens supplement as well as biotin and MSM.
> 
> Is anyone using SAA?  *If so where are you getting them from?*


Hi there,

You can purchase saa from here: http://www.lotioncrafter.com/silk-amino-acids.html. Before you place your order, check the vendors forum to see if there is a current coupon/discount code available.

hths,
tishee


----------



## bravenewgirl87

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

*Does anyone here know if you can get a touch-up with the HYH Challenge? *


----------



## AlkalineSteam

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Just wanted to pop in and say how much I appreciate this thread. LHCF would you believing that every BW in America is natural except for you.

*retreating back to the lurking shadows*


----------



## JJamiah

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hello Ladies I just relaxed on Tuesday after a 9 and half month stretch  


I got a nice cut along with it.

Today I picked up (to up a staple, which I replaced) the Elasta QP soy Oyl DEep conditioner. This is for my Henna Mix. 

I won't be using it alone. I just want a nice Deep Conditioner that doesn't cost a lot to mix into my Henna.

I will relax again in 4-6 months 
But Henna every 4-6 weeks 

The Tangle Teezer has been my BFF through this stretch,  It stopped my tender head from crying


----------



## Curlybeauty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



JJamiah said:


> Hello Ladies I just relaxed on Tuesday after a 9 and half month stretch
> 
> 
> I got a nice cut along with it.
> 
> Today I picked up (to up a staple, which I replaced) the *Elasta QP soy Oyl DEep conditioner*. This is for my Henna Mix.
> 
> I won't be using it alone. I just want a nice Deep Conditioner that doesn't cost a lot to mix into my Henna.
> 
> I will relax again in 4-6 months
> But Henna every 4-6 weeks
> 
> The Tangle Teezer has been my BFF through this stretch,  It stopped my tender head from crying



This is a really good DC with lots of slip, and it smells good.


----------



## godzooki

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Just came off of a 24 and a half week stretch and did a self touch up. Won't be going that far again. Now waiting a bit before I do my henna/indigo.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed checking in. I'm loving the Long term relationship line right now. I really like how my hair smells and feels with it. I wash once or twice a week.


----------



## AlliCat

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Checking in..I'm thinking about stretching for 6 mos


----------



## Curlybeauty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I just want a touch up, and a sexy, bouncy roller set


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

theneolution - welcome to the forum!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



cia_garces said:


> I know we're kind of talkin' about reggies, but since all the relaxed heads are in one place I have a question for everybody.
> 
> How do you guys style your hair the week after a relaxer when it's thin and limp? My hair was really dry and, I fear, damaged after my trip to the salon, so all I really wanna do is protective style and do hairstyles with low manipulation, but my hair is so thin right now. If I wanted to wear my hair down and straight I would love it, but I don't. I tried a braidout last night, but that was a big flop. My braidouts look SOOOOO much better a month or two after a relaxer.
> 
> So what tips do you guys have?



cia_garces - this is the main reason I started self-relaxing.  The pic of my hair in my avi is right after a fresh relaxer.  I really think going to a salon was what held my hair back from reaching it's full potential.

Try these steps to give your freshly relaxed hair a little more umph:

Clarify shampoo
Moisturize shampoo
Moisturize deep conditioner
Add your leave-ins and air dry for about an hour
Braid (or put in bantu knots) while your hair is damp
Put on silk scarf or bonnet and let set overnight

Hopefully this helps!


----------



## theneolution

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

sunnieb - Thank you so much!  Your hair is GORGEOUS, btw!


----------



## JJamiah

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Curlybeauty said:


> This is a really good DC with lots of slip, and it smells good.


 

Curlybeauty, Thanks  
It's on sale at Sally's this month.
I bought 2 for mixing in my Henna. It smells real sweet 
Yay! glad it has a good review and no negative tis far  Thanks.


----------



## JJamiah

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

In another week I will be going to get a roller set, DRC treatment and DC. I just am a little P'd that I have to get the treatment at the Salon and I already have it 
Anywho I do need it as I just relaxed. HUH!

I will go again early morn so that I don't have to stay for 4 hours.


----------



## toni44

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

sunnieb I finally tried Nexxus humectress, worked a charm with my moisture issues, thanks for recommendation


----------



## PraisedBeauty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Relaxed checking in. I'm loving the Long term relationship line right now. I really like how my hair smells and feels with it. I wash once or twice a week.



I love the leave in. The conditioner leaves me dry for some reason.  which makes me sad since I love the smell!


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed lady checking in.  I'm a little over 2 wks post relaxer and nursing my hair back to good health.  I'm deep cond with heat twice a week and rollersetting once a week.


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

MariposaSexyGirl how do you typically dry your hair? You have a lot of hair and I see you wash once or twice a week. I usually like to do a mid week wash but I go under the dryer for a good 30 minutes just so that my hair isn't sopping wet in the morning.


----------



## nickpoopie

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I typically wash and DC every week and the only heat my hair gets is from me roller wrapping and sitting under my hooded dryer.  I've been rollerwrapping my hair for a long time and my hair was at it's longest (APL) in 2007, I was also pregnant then, and after I had my son I experienced a lot of shedding and breakage.  Now my hair is SL and I'm desperately trying to get back to APL by August 2011.

Current Regimen:
Wash with Tui Herbal Shampoo (Carol's Daughter)
ACV Rinse
DC w/ Tui Smoothie and Olive Oil's Replenishing Pak for 20 minutes
ACV Rinse
Tui Leave in Conditioner
Raw Shea Butter Oil
Argan Oil

The Shea and Argan Oil leaves my hair feeling extra soft, then I apply Nairobi Foam lotion and set my hair on rollers.  After I take the rollers out I wrap my hair and then wrap it with saran wrap and sit under the dryer for another 20 minutes.  The saran wrap makes my hair silky and this lasts for a week.  I want to try doing this same technique but instead of wearing it down bun it after curls have been combed through.  

I'll be back later to post some pics.


----------



## nickpoopie

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I forgot to add that I'm currently taking chlorella tablets and a multivitamin.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Brittster said:


> MariposaSexyGirl how do you typically dry your hair? You have a lot of hair and I see you wash once or twice a week. I usually like to do a mid week wash but I go under the dryer for a good 30 minutes just so that my hair isn't sopping wet in the morning.



Brittster
I usually rollerset my hair if I'm wearing it down. I have to sit under the dryer for like an hour and thirty minutes for it to dry. So I usually do this at night  or in the early morning. If I'm just washing and not wearing it down, I either do two Pocahontas braids(then put it into a ponytail the next day) or bun it with a little conditioner and oil.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

How are all my relaxed ladies doing this morning?


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I am wonderful...how are you?


----------



## SuchMagnificent

sunnieb said:


> How are all my relaxed ladies doing this morning?



Hey!! Im doing great this morning..my hair is really thriving and evening out since that tragedy of a hair "cut" in December..Im sitting under my struggling dryer trying to deep condition with heat...today I will lay my beloved dryer to rest..she has been with me for about 10 years..headed to sally's with my $10 off coupon to purchase a new one and whatever else I set my sights on..

Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## MsKikiStar

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

good evening ladies! I haven't been in this thread since page 6 . it's to see this thread is still alive. 

I'll be 11 weeks post this coming Monday. beyond excited to relax on week 12!! normally I'd have breakage issues around this time but KeraCare Humecto has truly saved my hair. I've also been wearing plastic gloves while washing my hair...just because lol.


----------



## Kimiche

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed and checking in.  I've been having a lot of trouble finding a daily moisturizer that doesn't dry my hair out.  If they have cones, then they end up drying my hair out.  I've even tried many of the natural products.  I feel like I've tried them all, but my hair is still dry.  I even tried Poriosity Control.  *sigh*  Anymore recommendations ladies?


----------



## bravenewgirl87

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

*Hey ladies.
I'm scurrier than a groundhog bc my friend (who is in beauty school) is doing my relaxer this friday. Pray for meeeeeeee! I haven't had a touch-up since late January.



Positive note: at least he's using Mizani.*


----------



## afrochique

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Kimiche said:


> Relaxed and checking in.  I've been having a lot of trouble finding a daily moisturizer that doesn't dry my hair out.  If they have cones, then they end up drying my hair out.  I've even tried many of the natural products.  I feel like I've tried them all, but my hair is still dry.  I even tried Poriosity Control.  *sigh*  Anymore recommendations ladies?


Have you tried SCurl? I had great results with it and max retention. Or you might want to try baggying.
HTH


----------



## Sexyred

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Newly relaxed head checking in after being natural for 4years. I relaxed on Saturday with Alter Ego Linange relaxer (best relaxer ever for fine/thin hair) and I am in love with my hair once again. Hoping to stretch between 12 to 16 weeks. Here is a link to my post about my first relaxer experience in years. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=542639


----------



## AlliCat

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hey relaxed checking in!

Yesterday I went to a new BSS (it's huge) and somehow held my composure. Just got a relaxer kit and my flexi-rods. The relaxer I got is my staple Optimum Salon Collection No-Lye Regular...I swear this relaxer is underrated it works really nicely for me. I'm 10 weeks post and I have quite a bit of new growth so i think I'll relax soon. The relaxer is sitting in my room saying "use me"!

I wanted to stretch to 12 weeks at least, but my hair is getting tangled and not co-operating


----------



## Jharianna

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Kimiche said:


> Relaxed and checking in. I've been having a lot of trouble finding a daily moisturizer that doesn't dry my hair out. If they have cones, then they end up drying my hair out. I've even tried many of the natural products. I feel like I've tried them all, but my hair is still dry. I even tried Poriosity Control. *sigh* Anymore recommendations ladies?


  I don't know if she has cones in it or not, but right now, I'm loving Komaza care from komazahaircare.com. For the first time in uh....ever my hair is not dry and twiggy looking. And I don't even grease my scalp anymore! Check it out.


----------



## Kimiche

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



afrochique said:


> Have you tried SCurl? I had great results with it and max retention. Or you might want to try baggying.
> HTH


 
Yeah it worked for me back in the day, but lately it has made my hair dry because of the glycerin.


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Just checking in, great thread!


Kimiche said:


> Relaxed and checking in.   I've been having a lot of trouble finding a daily moisturizer that  doesn't dry my hair out.  If they have cones, then they end up drying my  hair out.  I've even tried many of the natural products.  I feel like  I've tried them all, but my hair is still dry.  I even tried Poriosity  Control.  *sigh*  Anymore recommendations ladies?


Have you tried Darcy's Coconut Lemongrass transitioning creme? This  stuff is seriously great. It leaves my hair moisturized all day without  feeling weighed down at all. I honestly don't even feel the need to moisturize daily since this became my staple, but I do it anyway because it  gives me an excuse to be up in my hair.


----------



## Kimiche

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Mische said:


> Just checking in, great thread!
> 
> Have you tried Darcy's Coconut Lemongrass transitioning creme? This stuff is seriously great. It leaves my hair moisturized all day without feeling weighed down at all. I honestly don't even feel the need to moisturize daily since this became my staple, but I do it anyway because it gives me an excuse to be up in my hair.


 
I think I'll give this a try, thanks for recommending it.


----------



## AlliCat

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Is is okay to relax hair that's been previously oiled with Vatika Oil? I've been sealing with this product for the last 3 days and I plan to relax this week.

* (vatika oil is basically coconut oil + lemon + henna)


----------



## theneolution

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hi ladies!

Today was my relaxer day -- I was once APL, but a set back including self-relaxing gone wrong and major break-up/school stress that caused me to have to chop my hair off up to approximately shoulder length.  
Ever since the haircut, I`ve been making sure to keep my hair washed and conditioned in between relaxers, but my hair thinned out really bad in the back of my head from shedding.
My hairdresser rags on me each time when I attempt to stretch out my relaxer times, and today was the end of my 9 week stretch, and the back of my hair was apparently really badly damaged still, so she cut some off.  She's encouraging me to come in every 4 weeks for relaxers, but I really don't think relaxing that often is necessary.
Any opinions or tips?  What could I have done wrong during that stretch?  Or could it have been damage left over from my set back?  The front of my hair looks perfectly fine!

Thank you!

EDIT: She also remarked that because I waited so long to relax, my hair thinned out in the back.


----------



## tasha7239

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Bump!

theneolution sorry I dont have any tips to add but I do'nt think relaxing every four weeks is necessary.


----------



## MzRhonda

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I relax  often with no problems....when  I would try and stretch my hair would break and become damaged......it is healthier (for me) when I relax more often...now with short short hair I relax about every 3 weeks. I wrap and air dry.




theneolution said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Today was my relaxer day -- I was once APL, but a set back including self-relaxing gone wrong and major break-up/school stress that caused me to have to chop my hair off up to approximately shoulder length.
> Ever since the haircut, I`ve been making sure to keep my hair washed and conditioned in between relaxers, but my hair thinned out really bad in the back of my head from shedding.
> My hairdresser rags on me each time when I attempt to stretch out my relaxer times, and today was the end of my 9 week stretch, and the back of my hair was apparently really badly damaged still, so she cut some off.  She's encouraging me to come in every 4 weeks for relaxers, but I really don't think relaxing that often is necessary.
> Any opinions or tips?  What could I have done wrong during that stretch?  Or could it have been damage left over from my set back?  The front of my hair looks perfectly fine!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> EDIT: She also remarked that because I waited so long to relax, my hair thinned out in the back.


----------



## MzRhonda

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



nickpoopie said:


> I typically wash and DC every week and the only heat my hair gets is from me roller wrapping and sitting under my hooded dryer.  I've been rollerwrapping my hair for a long time and my hair was at it's longest (APL) in 2007, I was also pregnant then, and after I had my son I experienced a lot of shedding and breakage.  Now my hair is SL and I'm desperately trying to get back to APL by August 2011.
> 
> Current Regimen:
> Wash with Tui Herbal Shampoo (Carol's Daughter)
> ACV Rinse
> DC w/ Tui Smoothie and Olive Oil's Replenishing Pak for 20 minutes
> ACV Rinse
> Tui Leave in Conditioner
> Raw Shea Butter Oil
> *Argan Oil*
> 
> The Shea and Argan Oil leaves my hair feeling extra soft, then I apply Nairobi Foam lotion and set my hair on rollers.  After I take the rollers out I wrap my hair and then wrap it with saran wrap and sit under the dryer for another 20 minutes.  The saran wrap makes my hair silky and this lasts for a week.  I want to try doing this same technique but instead of wearing it down bun it after curls have been combed through.
> 
> I'll be back later to post some pics.



I picked up some Argan Oil from Sallys yesterday....it smells great and makes my hair and skin feel so soft. 

I just relaxed and colored and before putting wrapping foam on my hair I put the Argan Oil  on....I'll see the results in the morning since I air dry.


----------



## Solitude

theneolution said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Today was my relaxer day -- I was once APL, but a set back including self-relaxing gone wrong and major break-up/school stress that caused me to have to chop my hair off up to approximately shoulder length.
> Ever since the haircut, I`ve been making sure to keep my hair washed and conditioned in between relaxers, but my hair thinned out really bad in the back of my head from shedding.
> My hairdresser rags on me each time when I attempt to stretch out my relaxer times, and today was the end of my 9 week stretch, and the back of my hair was apparently really badly damaged still, so she cut some off.  She's encouraging me to come in every 4 weeks for relaxers, but I really don't think relaxing that often is necessary.
> Any opinions or tips?  What could I have done wrong during that stretch?  Or could it have been damage left over from my set back?  The front of my hair looks perfectly fine!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> EDIT: She also remarked that because I waited so long to relax, my hair thinned out in the back.



I think 4 weeks is too soon. You barely have any new growth. Maybe 6 to 8? 

Is there something else that might be causing breakage like heat usage?


----------



## Softerlove

Hi!

I'm relaxed, between SL and APL (my right is longer) and im juat checking in.  Im 6 weeks into a 10 week stretch and im doing good, waged my own hair yesterday worth okay, results.  I'm looking for a great product to soften my NG, although lately its been really soft (approx 1 inch).  Gonna try the lemon grass leave in.

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## mikimix

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm relaxed, and have been for about 6 years now.
I don't know what type I am lol
But I'm just past shoulder length, about collarbone length
My long term goal is waist length, but my short term goal is APL by the end of the year

I wash once a week and deep condition it every week with a protein treatment (Motions CPR)and then a moisturising treatment (silk elements).
Then I put leave in conditioner, heat protector (Aphogee) and some oil moisturiser (Motions) before I blowdry and flatiron it. But from now on, I'm going to do braid/twist outs and rollersets so my hair doesn't get so much heat.

As for vitamins, I don't take any but I just ordered the Nioxin ones so let's hope that it works! lol


----------



## AlliCat

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Just checking in...I started taking some vitamins (garlic, biotin, multi) so hopefully this helps avoid shedding and increase growth/thickness. I will be 4 weeks post on thursday so I'm still early in my stretch. I'll be wearing my hair in cornrows for another week.


----------



## AlliCat

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Any recommendations for a good co-washing conditioner that's silicone-free?


----------



## TeeSGee

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm relaxed BSL as of May 2011..started at NL Sept 2009.. Long term goal is MBL.. so I'm trying hard to get there by Dec '11. currently doing flexirods on flat ironed hair.. my hair retain length better when straight..


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



AlliCat said:


> Any recommendations for a good co-washing conditioner that's silicone-free?



AlliCat... try Tresemme Naturals, it's very moisturizing and smells good. Also, Elucence is a really good too, and Giovanni 50/50 moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## MissMusic

AlliCat said:


> Any recommendations for a good co-washing conditioner that's silicone-free?



Nature's Gate conditioners, my fav is the Aloe Vera conditioner


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



AlliCat said:


> Any recommendations for a good co-washing conditioner that's silicone-free?


 
AlliCat

Aubrey Organics White camellia in particular
Trader JOes Nourish Spa

Many people like suave or V05

Also 
check the sallys brand "Ion" they have nice conditioners


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Brittster said:


> @AlliCat... try *Tresemme Naturals*, it's very moisturizing and smells good. Also, Elucence is a really good too, and Giovanni 50/50 moisturizing conditioner.


 
This is not -cone free:
Water (Aqua) , Cetyl Alcohol , Quaternium-18 , Steramidopropyl Dimethylamine , Stearyl Alcohol , Hydroxyethylcellulose ,* Dimethicone* , Fragrance (Parfum) , Glyceryl Stearate , Citric Acid , Quaternium-80 , Propylene Glycol , DMDM Hydantoin , Glycerin , PVP , *Disodium PEG-12 Dimethicone Sulfosuccinate* , Steareth-21 , Disodium EDTA , Butylphenyl Methylpropional , Limonene , Oleamine Oxide , Amyl Cinnamal , Linalool , Geraniol , Hexyl Cinnamal , Polysorbate 20 , Cocodimonium Hydroxypropyl Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein , Hydrolyzed Keratin , Tocopheryl Acetate , Panthenol , Oenothera Biennis Root Extract (Evening Primrose) , Nasturtium Officinale Flower , Leaf Extract , Medicago Sativa Extract (Alfalfa) , Macrocystis Pyrifera Extract , Ascorbic Acid , Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract , Actinida Chinensis Fruit Extract (Kiwi) , Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis Fruit Extract (Sweet Almond) , Rubus Idaeus Fruit Extract (Raspberry) , Taraxacum Officinale Rhizome , Root Extract , Urtica Dioica Extract (Nettle) , Citrus Aurantuim Dulcis Peel Extract (Orange) , Citrus Medica Limonium Peel Extract (Lemon) , Rosa Canina Fruit Extract , Niacinamide , Biotin

I'm going to try this sincd the -cones are not within the 1st 5 ingred.


----------



## blessedandlucky

HELP! Any recommendations for a good drugstore brand hair color? I know, I know..  I had highlights thAt have turned orange and brassy. With my work, I can't let this stand and can't afford to have them professionally done like I usually do (unexpected car issues + other expenses). I know it's not ideal. I would really appreciate any feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## theneolution

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Solitude said:


> I think 4 weeks is too soon. You barely have any new growth. Maybe 6 to 8?
> 
> Is there something else that might be causing breakage like heat usage?



I actually cut back on my heat usage as well -- in fact before that relaxer on my wash days I would air dry my hair and bun; I did do a braid out one week, and now that I think about it those probably dried out my hair something fierce.  So no more braid outs for me for a while.


----------



## Softerlove

theneolution said:


> I actually cut back on my heat usage as well -- in fact before that relaxer on my wash days I would air dry my hair and bun; I did do a braid out one week, and now that I think about it those probably dried out my hair something fierce.  So no more braid outs for me for a while.



Braidouts that are not properly moisturized made my ends HAM.  Ssk's galore, dry hair, ect...  4 weeks is too soon, sounds like a money maker instead of hair saver.  It was the manipulation.

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## theneolution

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Softerlove said:


> Braidouts that are not properly moisturized *made my ends HAM*.  Ssk's galore, dry hair, ect...  4 weeks is too soon, sounds like a money maker instead of hair saver.  It was the manipulation.
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G



Lol @ HAM ends. 

Yeah, I think it was the lack of moisture and the moisturizer I do have probably isn`t the greatest -- but I wanted to hold off on replacing it because I`ve been buying products like crazy.


----------



## Softerlove

theneolution said:


> Lol @ HAM ends.
> 
> Yeah, I think it was the lack of moisture and the moisturizer I do have probably isn`t the greatest -- but I wanted to hold off on replacing it because I`ve been buying products like crazy.



As a fellow PJ er, I understand.  Herbal essences Long term Relationship & Jojoba saved my ends.  Im new to this hair thing, and the temptation to buy is high, but after my braidouts out, the HE LTR saved some inches.  



Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## theneolution

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Softerlove said:


> As a fellow PJ er, I understand.  Herbal essences Long term Relationship & Jojoba saved my ends.  Im new to this hair thing, and the temptation to buy is high, but after my braidouts out, the HE LTR saved some inches.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G



I see and hear really good things about HE LTR, so I think I`ll just go ahead and buy one more product and get that.  I loved Jojoba for sealing, too -- gave my hair this really nice sheen to it.


----------



## Softerlove

theneolution said:


> I see and hear really good things about HE LTR, so I think I`ll just go ahead and buy one more product and get that.  I loved Jojoba for sealing, too -- gave my hair this really nice sheen to it.



Yea, I wasnt sold until I used it to detangle...now I'm sold.  I wanted to order darcy lemongrass but shipping is a monster.

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## theneolution

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Softerlove said:


> Yea, I wasnt sold until I used it to detangle...now I'm sold.  I wanted to order darcy lemongrass but shipping is a monster.
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G



Yeah -- when I face high shipping costs I feel obligated to buy more stuff to feel less bad.  But then I feel worse because I have a ton of products I need to get rid of.  Lol.

I haven`t heard of darcy lemongrass.  I`m curious now, too.


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Myjourney2009 said:


> This is not -cone free:
> Water (Aqua) , Cetyl Alcohol , Quaternium-18 , Steramidopropyl Dimethylamine , Stearyl Alcohol , Hydroxyethylcellulose ,* Dimethicone* , Fragrance (Parfum) , Glyceryl Stearate , Citric Acid , Quaternium-80 , Propylene Glycol , DMDM Hydantoin , Glycerin , PVP , *Disodium PEG-12 Dimethicone Sulfosuccinate* , Steareth-21 , Disodium EDTA , Butylphenyl Methylpropional , Limonene , Oleamine Oxide , Amyl Cinnamal , Linalool , Geraniol , Hexyl Cinnamal , Polysorbate 20 , Cocodimonium Hydroxypropyl Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein , Hydrolyzed Keratin , Tocopheryl Acetate , Panthenol , Oenothera Biennis Root Extract (Evening Primrose) , Nasturtium Officinale Flower , Leaf Extract , Medicago Sativa Extract (Alfalfa) , Macrocystis Pyrifera Extract , Ascorbic Acid , Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract , Actinida Chinensis Fruit Extract (Kiwi) , Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis Fruit Extract (Sweet Almond) , Rubus Idaeus Fruit Extract (Raspberry) , Taraxacum Officinale Rhizome , Root Extract , Urtica Dioica Extract (Nettle) , Citrus Aurantuim Dulcis Peel Extract (Orange) , Citrus Medica Limonium Peel Extract (Lemon) , Rosa Canina Fruit Extract , Niacinamide , Biotin
> 
> I'm going to try this sincd the -cones are not within the 1st 5 ingred.


Myjourney2009... I don't know which bottle you are reading from, but I've gone through several of the Tresseme Naturals conditioners, and they have all been cone free. I just checked my bottle in the bathroom and didn't see any cones written on the bottle, and the front says 'silicone free'.


----------



## hothair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

 Happy to be on the relaxed side. Been natural for almost 3+ years. Relaxed 4 days ago with Phyto 1 and got a nice silky result.

I'm going to be doing a hard aphogee treatment this week. 

Relaxed reggie:
Wash and DC (alternate moisture and protein) once a week and rollerset. 
Moisturise everyday with Giovanni Direct and seal with EVOO/vatika.
Relax with Phyto 1 every 3-4 months BKT every 3-4 months.

Products:
Aphogee two minute/ Tea spray/ two step treatment
Aveda Intensive treatment/ Moisture recovery/ colour conserve conditioners
Global moisture shampoo
ORS Aloe Shampoo

Megatek mix on scalp when i remember

Loving my hair right now!


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Brittster said:


> @Myjourney2009... I don't know which bottle you are reading from, but I've gone through several of the Tresseme Naturals conditioners, and they have all been cone free. I just checked my bottle in the bathroom and didn't see any cones written on the bottle, and the front says 'silicone free'.


 
Brittster

these were from ingredients I took off line.

I went into riteaide today and saw there werent any cones listed either so the ingredients I put up must be from an old list.


----------



## AlliCat

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



hothair said:


> Happy to be on the relaxed side. Been natural for almost 3+ years. Relaxed 4 days ago with Phyto 1 and got a nice silky result.
> 
> I'm going to be doing a hard aphogee treatment this week.
> 
> Relaxed reggie:
> Wash and DC (alternate moisture and protein) once a week and rollerset.
> Moisturise everyday with Giovanni Direct and seal with EVOO/vatika.
> Relax with Phyto 1 every 3-4 months BKT every 3-4 months.
> 
> Products:
> Aphogee two minute/ Tea spray/ two step treatment
> Aveda Intensive treatment/ Moisture recovery/ colour conserve conditioners
> Global moisture shampoo
> ORS Aloe Shampoo
> 
> Megatek mix on scalp when i remember
> 
> Loving my hair right now!



 hothair congrats on making such a big decision  welcome!! your relaxed hair regimen sounds good. What's in your MT mix?


----------



## hothair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



blessedandlucky said:


> HELP! Any recommendations for a good drugstore brand hair color? I know, I know..  I had highlights thAt have turned orange and brassy. With my work, I can't let this stand and can't afford to have them professionally done like I usually do (unexpected car issues + other expenses). I know it's not ideal. I would really appreciate any feedback.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



blessedandlucky Hi look for semi permanent from loreal that have ash in their description that should remove/ reduce the brassiness.


----------



## yora88

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm currently cowashing my hair everyday using Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship, sometimes I cowash twice a day. After removing the excess water from my hair I've been applying Aphogee Two Minute Keratin Reconstructor and letting it air dry. My hair has been thriving! I'm attempting my first stretch this go round, currently 6 weeks post trying to make it to 12.


----------



## hothair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



AlliCat said:


> @hothair congrats on making such a big decision  welcome!! your relaxed hair regimen sounds good. What's in your MT mix?




Thanks Alli, I've been texlaxed, BKT-ed etc but not relaxed straight for almost 10 years, my hair feels great

MT mix is just MT, rosewater and EVOO had it lying around for months but just going to try and use it up.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

theneolution & Softerlove

I used to love braidouts!  But they take too much upkeep for my taste.  I accidentally found and alternative.  I cowash/wash my hair and apply leave-ins and scarf for a normal air dry.  Instead of airdrying for a few hours, I only wait 30 minutes.

I keep my scarf on and do two "pig-tail" braids and dab oil on the ends.  I also roll the ends with whatever roller is in my reach and go to bed.

The result is not as deeply wavy as a normal braidout, but pretty nonetheless.  I posted a pic on here somewhere when I did this.  Let me find it and I'll post it here.


----------



## Curlybeauty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I can't wait for my mom to cut this weave out 

I am so excited to get my hair relaxed in a bout 2 weeks!!!!!

I did many roller sets and no heat styles this year. Only flat ironed my whole head 1x 

I used to flat iron my hair weekly. 

I can't wait to see growth and have my hair back. I miss it


----------



## theneolution

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



sunnieb said:


> theneolution & Softerlove
> 
> I used to love braidouts!  But they take too much upkeep for my taste.  I accidentally found and alternative.  I cowash/wash my hair and apply leave-ins and scarf for a normal air dry.  Instead of airdrying for a few hours, I only wait 30 minutes.
> 
> I keep my scarf on and do two "pig-tail" braids and dab oil on the ends.  I also roll the ends with whatever roller is in my reach and go to bed.
> 
> The result is not as deeply wavy as a normal braidout, but pretty nonetheless.  I posted a pic on here somewhere when I did this.  Let me find it and I'll post it here.



Oh!  Please do -- I would absolutely love to see that.  I wanted to love my braid out but the upkeep, like you said, takes too much.


----------



## sunnieb

Here are the pigtail braidout pics...

This look is also cute with a half up/ half down style.

ETA:  looking at these pics again, my ends are frizzy as heck!  Needed a trim too!  I did not roll up my ends like I've learned to do now.  I'll do it again this week and post a pic.

I'll leave these pics posted to show you what NOT to do! Lol!

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxer Day


----------



## outspokenwallflower

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



AlliCat said:


> *On a side note for you no-lye box kit users: does anyone actually save the other half for the next application?? I always use the entire thing per relaxer. I neber bother to measure it and save the rest for 3 months. Is that bad :S*


 
I would like to know this too...


----------



## NeicyNee

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hi ladies, relazed head here! 
I'm kind of new to the site and I usually just lurk around so sorry if this question is simple. I'm about to be 21 and JUST started caring about my hair. I read on this site that a lot of you "stretch" your relaxers for weeks and even months at a time. I don't know my hair type but it is reallyyyyy thick and unmanageable in its natural state. *My question is how do you all stretch for so long when the NG starts growing in. Sometimes I can't even pass a comb through my hair without breakage. * Plz help.


----------



## NaijaTroll

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



NeicyNee said:


> Hi ladies, relazed head here!
> I'm kind of new to the site and I usually just lurk around so sorry if this question is simple. I'm about to be 21 and JUST started caring about my hair. I read on this site that a lot of you "stretch" your relaxers for weeks and even months at a time. I don't know my hair type but it is reallyyyyy thick and unmanageable in its natural state. *My question is how do you all stretch for so long when the NG starts growing in. Sometimes I can't even pass a comb through my hair without breakage. * Plz help.



DC(deep condition) more often. Make sure your DC is moisturizing. get a rollerset. I usually rollerset all the way til I relax again..I usually stretch for 16 weeks.

 Now Im stretching it under weaves


----------



## NeicyNee

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



NaijaTroll said:


> Now Im stretching it under weaves


 
That is what I am currently wearing. My hair is too short to set with anything other than straws, which take forever. I will probably have to wear a weave until I get some length. Thank you, that makes sense to not be combing the hair while it is so thick.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Just relaxed at 12 weeks post  How nice a fresh relaxer is  I'll have to assess my scalp tomorrow as I tried it without basing with vaseline (I find it slows down the process)  I like it bone straight


----------



## AlliCat

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



sunnieb said:


> Here are the pigtail braidout pics...
> 
> This look is also cute with a half up/ half down style.
> 
> ETA:  looking at these pics again, my ends are frizzy as heck!  Needed a trim too!  I did not roll up my ends like I've learned to do now.  I'll do it again this week and post a pic.
> 
> I'll leave these pics posted to show you what NOT to do! Lol!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App



Cute waves!!


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

So Ladies i took on the task of washing my hair. I decided to was my har yesterday because it looked like crap, it was sooooo hot and I had to put in a rinse.  I used my VO5
Clarifying Shampoo and did a DC with IC Olive Oil Anti -breakage for 20min. Then I applyed the rinse with one of thoes color brushes. I let that sit fo abotu 30 min. Then I rinsed it out with my Suave Moisture Conditioner. I did a last DC with Herbal Essence Conditioner for Color Treated Hair.  And I let it air dry. I straghtened it with the blow dryer in the morning because it was still damp and i had shrinkage. 

But my hair is feeling soooo soft and clean. and it smells fantastic!!!!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I relaxed after 21 weeks 4/30/11.  I never did a length check, so I'm DCing on dry hair now prior to cowashing then I'll blowdry and flat iron for my length check.


----------



## KhandiB

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I cant remember a time when I had any left over.
My mom does, and she just throws it away



outspokenwallflower said:


> I would like to know this too...





			
				AlliCat said:
			
		

> On a side note for you no-lye box kit users: does anyone actually save the other half for the next application?? I always use the entire thing per relaxer. I neber bother to measure it and save the rest for 3 months. Is that bad :S


----------



## outspokenwallflower

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



KhandiB said:


> I cant remember a time when I had any left over.
> My mom does, and she just throws it away


 
Oh no, that's a no no! What I meant (and I believe Allicat meant as well) is if anyone measures and scoops out half of the relaxer creme *BEFORE* it's been mixed with activator (and also measure half of the activator as well). So its like the half you saved hasnt been mixed, you just used half of the container and half of the activator and will use the other half of each for another time. You're definitely NOT supposed to save whatever left over relaxer you have *AFTER* it's been mixed with the activator.


----------



## KhandiB

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

ahhhhhhhh, okay, lol



outspokenwallflower said:


> Oh no, that's a no no! What I meant (and I believe Allicat meant as well) is if anyone measures and scoops out half of the relaxer creme *BEFORE* it's been mixed with activator (and also measure half of the activator as well). So its like the half you saved hasnt been mixed, you just used half of the container and half of the activator and will use the other half of each for another time. You're definitely NOT supposed to save whatever left over relaxer you have *AFTER* it's been mixed with the activator.


----------



## sunnieb

Pigtail braidout from today:

















I'm 11 weeks post today.

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ATLcutey20

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm suppose to relax next wk @12wk post, but the PX ran out of ORS relaxer.  I refuse to use Soft n Beautiful or the Pink relaxer so I guess I might as well stretch a lil longer. *le sigh*


----------



## sunnieb

Bump.....

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed last week...came out great.  No real difference in length as I got a trim about 3/4 weeks ago....about 2 inches away from bsl so I guess there was some improvement


----------



## Malaika1

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm currently 16 weeks post and my "lead-hairs" are already grazing
BSL. Still debating if Ill relax at 5 or 6 months post


----------



## Curlybeauty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxer day tomorrow


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Dang,I have 2 more wks before i can relax..This Hair is getting Rough.


----------



## danysedai

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hey! so here is where all the relaxed heads are...  lol.
I was wondering if we had been run out of here (semi-kidding)

My next relaxer is June 18 (about 11 weeks post) ,I'll do a protein treatment this week, my grays are popping so I don't know whether to dye my hair today or wait until the week after my relaxer :/


----------



## Curlybeauty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Curlybeauty said:


> Relaxer day tomorrow



Okay so clearly i'm too excited cause my appointment isn't until saturday mroning 

Simmer down Curly, simmer down!


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

That's funny!!!


Curlybeauty said:


> Okay so clearly i'm too excited cause my appointment isn't until saturday mroning
> 
> Simmer down Curly, simmer down!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Toy said:


> Dang,I have 2 more wks before i can relax..This Hair is getting Rough.



Toy - I'm right there with you!  I'm under the dryer now doing a protein dc.  I'll be relaxing 2 weeks from tomorrow!  :woohoo:  Last relaxer was in March, so I am beyond ready! 



danysedai said:


> Hey! so here is where all the relaxed heads are...  lol.
> * I was wondering if we had been run out of here* (semi-kidding)
> 
> My next relaxer is June 18 (about 11 weeks post) ,I'll do a protein treatment this week, my grays are popping so I don't know whether to dye my hair today or wait until the week after my relaxer :/



danysedai - Girl we still here!  Lemme go find some more relaxed head threads to bump......


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

sunnieb,I dont know if i can hold out 2 more weeks its a forrest up there... i am trying to make it to 11 wks but i dont know. How many wks post will you be?


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Toy said:


> @sunnieb,I dont know if i can hold out 2 more weeks its a forrest up there... i am trying to make it to 11 wks but i dont know. How many wks post will you be?



Toy - I'll be 14 weeks post when I relax on June 24.  I'm doing pretty good with this stretch.  I had problems last time and I learned from that.  I can NOT go too long without dc'ing or at least cowashing.  My newgrowth is so dry and dense, I have to keep my moisture level up and not get lazy.

I can get away with so much right after a fresh relaxer.  I can't wait.  Hang in there!  You got this!


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

My scheduled relaxer is July 1st, but I may relax the week before due to the 4th of July holiday.  If I decide to relax then I will be 11 wks.


----------



## imaccami

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm relaxing tomorrow and afterward I'll dust for the first time in about two years


----------



## SouthernStunner

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Just relaxed after a 7 month stretch and I love my hair.  Just got a trim too and she cut LESS than what I thought I might need.  I have not had a trim since November so I was ready for .5 to 1 inch and it was nothing compared to that!  She also gave me the U shape I wanted with slight layers!


----------



## BillsBackerz67

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Im newly relaxed...My last relaxer was july 2003 and I was natural for almost 8 years. I just relaxed on the 8th. I think my next touch up will be in October or November


----------



## Curlybeauty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

*yawns* 

I'm on my way to the salon now to get my hair done. I think I want a dry cut and then a rollerset. 
Meh...I just need to see how much she trims before I get back on my grind...


----------



## lilpooky

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm relaxing my hair at the end of June. I'm currently 10 month post, and this stretch hasn't been as bad as I thought it would it be this time.


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

My stretch went really well this time, I could have gone longer. I think once I hit APL I will start pushing my relaxers to every 4 months instead of every 3.

That might get difficult because from Sept through Dec I get 2 inches of NG.


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I wont be getting a trim at the salon this go round, I am thinking of going in for a professional trim every other relaxer and using my splitender the other times. 
This way I will make my goals faster.


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



NeicyNee said:


> Hi ladies, relazed head here!
> I'm kind of new to the site and I usually just lurk around so sorry if this question is simple. I'm about to be 21 and JUST started caring about my hair. I read on this site that a lot of you "stretch" your relaxers for weeks and even months at a time. I don't know my hair type but it is reallyyyyy thick and unmanageable in its natural state. *My question is how do you all stretch for so long when the NG starts growing in. Sometimes I can't even pass a comb through my hair without breakage. * Plz help.



Like someone else said a good DC is key also DONOT comb your NG all the time.


----------



## FocusLady

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm 10 wks post and do to relax July 1. I'm not having trouble at all. Last year I relaxed every 4 months and this year I'm doing every 3 months. I haven't seen any benefits to stretching my relaxer; however I have only been relaxed for two years and I jumped right in with stretching for at least four months. I did buy the SE with Shea Butter in Regular this time because I don't feel the Mild was strong enough for me and I think I want to go straighter.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

7 weeks post relaxer and I am co washing and deep conditioning to get some tame on my new growth. I am going to the salon to get my roots blown out on Monday. That saves me an extra week on my stretch. I am also trying to use up my stash before buying new stuff.. Can some one refer me to a post with protective styles for SL length hair. I'm in desperate need

thanxx


----------



## sunnieb

Bump.....

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Minty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

hey y'all.


----------



## kupenda

Relaxing and getting a trim next weekend!!! Accidentally stretched for 3 months. Excited!

 How soon after do u think I can use a lil bit of bleach? Three weeks maybe? I wanted to put a few small streaks of bleach in my hair to prepare for a henna treatment, as opposed to getting highlights. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Curlybeauty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

1 week post relaxer.

Still holding onto the rollerset, and I plan on making some cute updo/bun styles for this last week. 

I'm excited to do my hair while freshly done


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

So I'm almost 3 weeks post and either I didn't do a great job smoothing or I'm getting a summer growth spurt because I already feel my roots


----------



## hothair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Me too lol. I'm three weeks post and I've got a bunch of newgrowth already, I know I got my hair straight cause I have previously coloured hair I intend to stretch for 3 months, but will BKT in 3 weeks so that should help.


----------



## OhmyKimB

I'm getting my summer spurt now...I think that's why my stylist finally evened out my hair. I'm three weeks post maybe four and there is a mass of new growth on my head. I'm trying to remember to take my vits daily so I can make the most of it.

I'm normally lazy and just let my stylist do my hair but I'm nor sure if its the new highlights Or the new girl in my shop my hair was hard. So I took over care to get it soft and moist again. (It wasn't responding to my weekly mositurizer even)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## Curlybeauty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Don't scare me like this ya'll lol i'm only 1 week post, and if I get some unruly hair in 2 weeks i'm going to be pissed lol

I'm supposed to be taking my vitamins! Thanks for the reminder..


----------



## OhmyKimB

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

^^ LOL for me it's the crown and back that go crazy the front grow much slower (this will last til like November) so I can get the front to lay down but the back...ugh

I'm starting to notice this pattern so I'm trying to take advantage all I can


----------



## lavaflow99

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Getting a relaxer tomorrow after 14 week stretch (longest yet!).  Cannot wait!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

^^^I'm self-relaxing this Friday @ 14 weeks post!


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

sunnieb,I couldn't hold out any longer Relaxed @ 10wks.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed and satisfied..


----------



## NIN4eva

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Curlybeauty said:


> Don't scare me like this ya'll lol i'm only 1 week post, and if I get some unruly hair in 2 weeks i'm going to be pissed lol
> 
> I'm supposed to be taking my vitamins! Thanks for the reminder..




LMAO at that Chicken Strip Siggy


----------



## mst1908

I love being relaxed.

Regime was my hair every 2 weeks.
DC with a mixture of: silk amino acids, honey, VO5 cond. Alter Ego, honey, ORS Replenishing Cond., & a mixture of oils (coconut, castor, almond, peppermint, rosemary,& tea tree)
- I DC on dry hair for a least 3 hours, sometimes overnight
- roller set hair & let it dry on low heat.
-then flat iron my new growth only.
-trim ends 2x a year.
I'm looking forward to making full Waist length by Christmas 2011

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Toy - I feel ya!  I'm hangin' on for now.  I can't wait!

Um, you got any pics of your freshly relaxed hair?ics:


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

sunnieb,No Pictures .. I will update my siggy in about 2 wks when my hair has a little more body to it.


----------



## H4irHappy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I think I'm going to schedule an appointment for my relaxer next friday, that will make me 9 wks post. I'm just waiting for my hydrathermal naturals products to arrive so I can try them. Depending on how my hair feels, I may wait another week or so.


----------



## iwantmyglory

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



blessedandlucky said:


> HELP! Any recommendations for a good drugstore brand hair color? I know, I know.. I had highlights thAt have turned orange and brassy. With my work, I can't let this stand and can't afford to have them professionally done like I usually do (unexpected car issues + other expenses). I know it's not ideal. I would really appreciate any feedback.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
To self-correct color on previously treated I would recommend a rinse.  Only because additional permanent color is (or like) triple processing the hair.  I'm about to have my hair colored next week and have did it at home and at the salon before, so I know how anxious you're feelingerplexed.  

I'd also research corrective color, and which colors and/or methods will cancel or correct brassiness.  I hope this helps.


----------



## otegwu

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed head checking in . Current length 1 inch past APL, aiming for BSL this December.

Im actually going to try something new...maybe I can hear the other relaxed ladies input.

_Regime_ 

1. I will only wash my hair once a month for the next 3 months :O
2. light protien and DC once a month
3. I will blow dry monthly to keep my hair stretched 
4. Will keep my hair in cornrowed braids
5. will oil every other day- grapseed, emu, coconut, (and castor weekly)
6. will spray once a week with a moisturising water based spray.

I actually came accross this by accident, after being lazy under a wig, I blow dried and cornrowed my hair (with extensions), left it for two weeks no oil, water.. nada, I was very worried that my hair was going to be dry and awful, but I took them down...my hair was amazingly soft supple and super shiny :O

Hopefully I have the same results again, and hopefully 2 inches of retention..

what do y'all think???


----------



## JJamiah

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I am going to be relaxing on July 1, getting a corrective. 

I am not liking that when I exercise I wipe up and my hair is so dry at the edges 
Just put some Vatika oil on it. 

I am going to have to wash it 2-3 times a week. I will start off with 2. I am going to have to air Dry one of the two times because I am not putting heat on it twice a week.


----------



## ATLcutey20

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Just relaxed my hair today @ 14wks post. I really want to do a length check, but I'm on a personal no heat challenge until August. Hurry up August!


----------



## WorkInProgress88

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

relaxed on the 24th (Friday) after 16wks


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I now finger detangle as my hair is air drying (rather than detangling before and in the shower) this has made a drastic difference in the amount of hair coming out of my head.  I kinda thought finger detangling was for the naturals primarily.  Its amazing as my hair dries it almost detangles on it's own.


----------



## sunnieb

Bump........

Sent from my Comet


----------



## lilpooky

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I got my hair relaxed on Saturday, July 9th and I reached my short term goal of SL! Really excited!  APL here I come!


----------



## sarathu

lilpooky said:


> I got my hair relaxed on Saturday, July 9th and I reached my short term goal of SL! Really excited!  APL here I come!



Congrats!!


----------



## Nyssa28

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I think I'm going on a NO-HEAT regimen to see how my hair likes that....


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I love this thread. Congrats on your successful stretches ladies!

I am almost 12 weeks post and this is usually when I relax. I will be going 13 weeks only because I need to wash my hair one more time. Who was the genius that decided to do one last braidout at 11 weeks post?


----------



## kismettt

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

i'm really about keeping it simple, plus i work out daily.

Products/Regiman
- Relax 3 times a year
- Wash with Wen or a sulfate free shampoo (1-2x/week)
- Moisturize with Mizani butterrich hairdress and seal with Hot 6 Oil or MoroccanOil (brand treatment)
- Deep condition with Nexxus Humectress Conditioner + Oil
- Protein or moisturizing treatment every 3-6 months (basically whenever I feel like it, ha). 

Treatment:
- Egg + EVOO (protein)
- Honey, EVOO, Conditioner, Jojoba Oil, & MoroccanOil (moisturizing)

Styling:
I usually either wet it and wear it up during the week
or air dry or dry under my hooded dryer & then go over it on cool/low with my blow dryer

I occasionally curl or flat iron it if I'm going out 

I haven't done twistouts in months.


----------



## kupenda

Idk what in the world is going on. But I got my relaxer touch up June 22 and I'm already getting some serious ng. Is this the notorious summer spurt? Cuz I should not be this far gone yet! Shrinkage is making all styles look like a HAM and you can only tell I had a relaxer if you look at the back. This poof is a killer and I'm not due to go to the salon for another week (personal direct heat pass cuz I'm in a wedding). 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EbonyCPrincess

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I just relaxed yesterday and I love my hair right now. It's still not bra strap length however, it is CLEARLY BSB and I am happy with my progress.  











And the infamous bra shot in my siggy!  lol.


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



EbonyCPrincess said:


> I just relaxed yesterday and I love my hair right now. It's still not bra strap length however, it is CLEARLY BSB and I am happy with my progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the infamous bra shot in my siggy! lol.


 


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

EbonyCPrincess it looks really really nice


----------



## sunnieb

Bumping.......

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I really am tempted to cut my hair. I see that it's thinned out some and I feel thats due to relaxing every 10 wks with a no-lye relaxer the past few years and as a result my hair has thinned out some. But I also like the length of my hair so I'm not sure what to do. I like that I can bun it and wear it back. I'm thinking the next time I get a touch up I'll prob just have the hairdresser cut off a good 1-2 inches and then slowly from there dust the ends.


----------



## Minty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Brittster are u thinking of using lye next time?


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



HijabiFlygirl said:


> @Brittster are u thinking of using lye next time?


 
HijabiFlygirl, yep! I used Lye the last two times. The first time I used Silk Elements and I liked it b/c after like 2 washes my hair still felt really full and healthy. The second time, I used Hawaiian Silky lye and that got my hair bone straight which I didn't like at all. I might try a new stylist next time for my relaxers, so I'll see which one she'll use, but I'll make sure it's a lye relaxer. My hair has thinned out a bit too much.


----------



## Minty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

sorry about the thinning. Maybe going back to Silk Elements?


----------



## Your Cheeziness

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I relaxed Friday. It was my first stretch from being natural for 10 months. I stretched for 12 weeks and relax with Mizani Sensitive Scalp done by my stylist. 

I use heat with every wash every 7-10 days. My ends are great and my stylist hasn't mentioned a trim since my haircut about 4 months ago. But, I do believe in full, healthy ends over length. I'm all about health and aesthetics.


----------



## Minty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Me too! I love clean ends. Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

ok I need help. 

I already asked someone and maybe I can get some more input. 

I keep getting one side underprocessed. 

I smooth each side exactly the same but the side I finish smoothing on always looks super thick by week 2. It is quite frustrating to say the least.


----------



## sunnieb

Myjourney2009 what type of relaxer are you using and how long do you leave it on to process?

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



sunnieb said:


> Myjourney2009 what type of relaxer are you using and how long do you leave it on to process?
> 
> Sent from my Comet



sunnieb

I use Mizani BB super lye in the back. 

I dont time it I rinse when I am done smoothing. Since I prepart I am able to move quickly. It takes me about 8-10 mins to do everything now that I prepart. When I wasnt pre-parting it took about 20-25 min. It comes out the same way each time

Here is my process for the back because it is incredibly dense. The front comes out fine.

I part down the middle and 
on the right quad I apply on the top and underside of each part that is maybe 1/2 inch maybe a bit larger thick. I put enough too I am not heavy handed but I also dont skimp

Then I apply the same way on the left quad. I then start smoothing the left quad from the crown on top and underside of the parts going down to almost the nape. I repeat this process 1 more time on the left quad. 

I then go back to the right side and do the same smoothing.I then run the comb through the NG 1x only on the top side of each part.

I go back to the left quad and comb the NG 1x 

I then do my nape smooth 1x and then I rinse immediately.

The side that has been touched last is always much more under processed. The right side looks exactly like I want it to

My left side is much thicker than my right. It is not breaking though.

I just want an even process all the way around. 


I am not relaxed bone straight but am not the so called texlax and that is how I want it. 
I appreciate your help with this


----------



## Aireen

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Your hair looks great, Your Cheeziness. Love the layers and the shine!


----------



## GraceV

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Myjourney2009 said:


> @sunnieb


 
@Myjourney2009 *How do you wash out you relaxer, bent forward or standing? If bending forward then my process might help*

You might want to try timing each section. Here's why: since you do the front first the relaxer stays longer, and according to you the hair turns out great. The last section gets the relaxer for the shortest duration and thus gets underprocessed.

This is what I do to avoid this issue: I start my relaxer process in front btw (like you described). I start timing from when I put the relaxer on the 1st frontal quad. I do some preliminary smoothing on that section (~ 10 seconds just to make sure the relaxer is evenly spead) and move to the other side and repeat.

Then I do the back quad of the part I started with (so if I did the right frontal quad first, I would do the right back quad before the left), smooth x 10seconds, and move to my 4th section.

My priority is to get relaxer on all the quads ASAP. Smoothing is secondary.

By the time I return to my first quad, I really don't need to do much smoothing, but I do it anyway. While I'm smoothing the front, the back at least has relaxer on it so it's undergoing some processing. Igo really fast, smooth the rest of the sections (10 seconds). Usually I'm done in about 12-15 minutes. PLEASE NOTE: that I am texlaxed and add quite a bit of olive oil to my relaxer so it slows down the relaxer's activity.

HERE's why I time and what makes my process work for me. I rinse the sections based on when they first got the relaxer on them. So if for example there was a 1 minute lapse between when I started with section 1 to when I started with section 2, by the time I'm done rinsing out section 1, section 2 has gotten that extra time of processing. If there was a 3 minute lapse between section 1 and 3, by the time I reach section 2, it's gotten that extra minute. My last section has now had just about equal time with the first section. I rinse that section last. 

It evens out since section 4 has gotten about the same relaxer time as section 1, just in the reverse.

I hope my explanation wasn't too confusing.


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

GraceV

Your response was not confusing. 


I do the half half method so the front is done first, rinsed..... I put a cap on 

then I proceed to do the back

Everything I wrote is the strictly for the back section.

I think I need to the right quad and then allow extra processing time for the left quad.

The reason I started smoothing the left quad first is because the right side was getting processed ok.

There is no more than a minute lapse from when I rinse the right quad to when I rinse the left quad. 

I think I am going to time so that I ensure both sections get equal processing time.


----------



## sunnieb

Myjourney2009 looks like you are doing everything right.  As long as you are generous with the relaxer cream and start timing the process time, it should make a difference. 

I smooth for 10-12 minutes after application because my newgrowth is very dense as well.

Let us know how your next relaxer turns out.

Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hey relaxed ladies!!!

Where ya'll at in the "Everyday Hair" sticky thread?  Go in there and post some relaxed styles.  I wanna see what ya'll do everyday!! 

Click here and post some pics:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=527413


----------



## taz007

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



sunnieb said:


> Hey relaxed ladies!!!
> 
> Where ya'll at in the "Everyday Hair" sticky thread? Go in there and post some relaxed styles. I wanna see what ya'll do everyday!!
> 
> Click here and post some pics:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=527413


 
You really do NOT want to see what my everyday hair looks like.

It is a HAM!  Maybe I will go there and get some tips.


----------



## sunnieb

taz007 yes I do want to see it! Have you seen the crazy pics I posted in there? 

If every relaxed head posted one picture a week that would be awesome!  I need some styling ideas dangit!  

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Maybe I'll be rebellious and post my hair pics in here


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*


air dried - finger detangled - 1 pincurl overnight (tied down)


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Air dry - finger detangle - headband - curled under


----------



## sarathu

Nix08 said:


> View attachment 120575
> air dried - finger detangled - 1 pincurl overnight (tied down)



Is this style in a banana clip?


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

@sarathu that would have been a good idea, but no it's just a satin scrunchie.


----------



## TaraDyan

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



sunnieb said:


> Hey relaxed ladies!!!
> 
> Where ya'll at in the "Everyday Hair" sticky thread? Go in there and post some relaxed styles. I wanna see what ya'll do everyday!!
> 
> Click here and post some pics:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=527413


 
I agree with sunnieb.  Y'all are missing the party!


----------



## taz007

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I think I will relax my hair tonight, take some pics tomorrow and place it in the "Every Day hair" thread.  Even though it will definitely NOT be my every day style


----------



## golden_goddess

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I have a situation...when I rollerset my hair (to wear as a wrap) my ends don't dry all the way and end up becoming frizzy. After an 1hr under the dryer, about 97% of my hair is dry. It's just a couple of pieces of which the ends aren't completely dry. Does anyone know how to avoid having his happen?
Is there a way to get the ends to dry quicker?


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



golden_goddess said:


> I have a situation...when I rollerset my hair (to wear as a wrap) my ends don't dry all the way and end up becoming frizzy. After an 1hr under the dryer, about 97% of my hair is dry. It's just a couple of pieces of which the ends aren't completely dry. Does anyone know how to avoid having his happen?
> Is there a way to get the ends to dry quicker?



You need to stay under longer. Give it at least and hr and a half to dry completely.


----------



## TaraDyan

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



taz007 said:


> I think I will relax my hair tonight, take some pics tomorrow and place it in the "Every Day hair" thread. Even though it will definitely NOT be my every day style


 
I'm looking forward to seeing your pics in the thread, taz007.  You have beautiful hair!


----------



## golden_goddess

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Myjourney2009 That's what I normally do, but it seems like the hair that is already dry becomes dried out from overdrying it. So I was wondering if anyone had learned any tricks to get the ends to dry faster.


----------



## Your Cheeziness

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



golden_goddess said:


> I have a situation...when I rollerset my hair (to wear as a wrap) my ends don't dry all the way and end up becoming frizzy. After an 1hr under the dryer, about 97% of my hair is dry. It's just a couple of pieces of which the ends aren't completely dry. Does anyone know how to avoid having his happen?
> Is there a way to get the ends to dry quicker?


 
Can you make smaller sections when you rollerset. Even just reducing the amount of hair on the roller slightly makes a big difference in dry time.


----------



## kismettt

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

*please don't quote*


my room is a mess of curlers & pins, and i'm so mad, i'm not going to pick it up  lol


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

looks real nice kismettt


----------



## golden_goddess

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Your Cheeziness said:


> Can you make smaller sections when you rollerset. Even just reducing the amount of hair on the roller slightly makes a big difference in dry time.



I'll have to try that next time.

Have any of you tried Paul Mitchell skinny serum?


----------



## kismettt

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



golden_goddess said:


> I'll have to try that next time.
> 
> Have any of you tried Paul Mitchell skinny serum?



golden_goddess
http://www.justgrowalready.com/2011/04/product-review-paul-mitchell-super.html

(not my blog)


----------



## Your Cheeziness

golden_goddess said:


> I'll have to try that next time.
> 
> Have any of you tried Paul Mitchell skinny serum?



I use the Sally GVP version of it and it's great. A little goes a long way and it smells good. It's not as thick as Fantasia serums, but it does well.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

How often if at all are you ladies doing hot oil treatments?


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 said:


> How often if at all are you ladies doing hot oil treatments?



Nix08 I've never done one.  What's the purpose?  Have you done it?

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

The purpose I'm not entirely sure other than to gain the benefits that the oils used have to offer.  I did one yesterday and it made my hair feel 'stronger' (length of my strands).  Also my new growth seems to have liked it too, easier to detangle and softer.


----------



## HauteHippie

winterinatl said:


> I'm relaxed with elucence sensitive scalp. I relax about 4 times a year. I began using Bkt about 2 years ago and have retained more length than ever before.  My reg is simple:
> 
> Shampoo weekly. I use Keracare moisturizing shampoo and Humecto.
> 
> I deep condition with Humecto with heat, or the ORS replenishing conditioner.
> 
> I rinse lightly, towel dry, and apply Sabino LOK & BLOK regardless of whether I want straight hair or not, regardless of whether I have Bkt or not. I use it to seal in moisture and it WORKS.
> 
> At this point I airdry in a ponytail. I rarely need any heat with texlaxed hair + Bkt.
> 
> I am about to start morning workouts so will Bkt again- I am going to see how my hair will handle blow drying several times a week after workout.
> 
> My hair was about wl before my trim Wednesday, now it's about mbl/below my thick ole brastrap.
> 
> I never thought it would get this long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



winterinatl Any update on how your post workout hair is holding up?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## HauteHippie

carissa

I noticed that you mentioned using miconazole 2% and a mixture that contains MSM sulfur powder. Do you have any issues when you use both? Do you alternate?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

GraceV

How long do think you rinse each quadrant after your TU?


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Nix08 said:


> How often if at all are you ladies doing hot oil treatments?



Dont do them.

The only time I even get close to a HOT is putting evco on my bare hair a few hrs prior to shampooing. I dont do this all the time though


----------



## Your Cheeziness

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Nix08 said:


> How often if at all are you ladies doing hot oil treatments?


 
Way back when I did them, but I find no purpose for them in my regimen. I don't use oils, just a moisturizer as needed.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Your Cheeziness said:


> Way back when I did them, but I find no purpose for them in my regimen. I don't use oils, just a moisturizer as needed.



Ya I kinda liked it but I don't think I'll be doing them on a regular basis.  Once in a while just for something different to do.  againstallodds who does them weekly - what benefits do you find?


----------



## hothair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I use an oil/butter mix for an hour+ with shower cap before shampoo-ing (so as a pre-poo) it seems to make my hair stronger and fuller. I also DC for a lot less time as a result. I use a mix of Vatika and left over Avococo cream.


----------



## againstallodds

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Nix08 said:


> Ya I kinda liked it but I don't think I'll be doing them on a regular basis.  Once in a while just for something different to do.  againstallodds who does them weekly - what benefits do you find?




Nix08 HOTs are part of my regimen to stay.


Decrease in shedding and hair fall.
Smoother hair.
Less tangles when washing.
I've been using grapeseed oil as the main oil I apply on the length of my hair (I apply different mix to my scalp) and haven't had to do as many protein treatments and rarely see breakage unless it's under rough manipulation. 
Decrease in split ends.
I've been dealing with very itchy scalp and dandruff for about a month, maybe longer, and have been applying either mix of jojoba, eucalyptus, and lavender or more recently coconut and tea tree oil for relief.
The overall health of my hair has definitely improved.

Even when I do not do a HOT before I wash, I'll apply either hemp seed, grapeseed, or Vatika Frosting to my hair and leave in overnight.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

^^ with such a glowing endorsement I may have to reconsider and try hots a few more times  My oil mix was maybe a little too much for me - well really just that smelly amla oil I have..it's outta there!


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Just popping in, so glad to see this thread still going!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

^^^Me too!


----------



## taz007

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Do you all do your HOTs before or after shampooing your hair?


----------



## GraceV

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Myjourney2009 said:


> @GraceV
> 
> How long do think you rinse each quadrant after your TU?


Myjourney2009 I spend about a minute on each, no more. Then I do the protein tx before neutralizing.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

taz007 I did my HOT before shampoo'ing.  In the shower my hair felt hard...once I added the conditioner it felt very soft.  While air drying it felt strong (not soft as expected).  My new growth felt soft though and was easier to detangle.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



taz007 said:


> Do you all do your HOTs before or after shampooing your hair?



I do it before with warm EVCO.  It helps my hair feel so soft after shampooing, plus it eliminates tangles and decreases shedding and breakage.  I try to consistently do it at least once per month.


----------



## MissMusic

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



taz007 said:


> Do you all do your HOTs before or after shampooing your hair?




Before

and

Love your progress!!!!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Bumping!

Hey ya'll!


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

sunnieb thank you...you are single handedly helping me get my 6.50 worth


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Nix08 said:


> @sunnieb thank you...you are single handedly helping me get my 6.50 worth



Girl, you know we in short supply around here!  We gotta grab 'em fast!  Shoo, lemme find another newbie relaxed head posting, Imma get her too!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Bump....

Calling out to all the relaxed lurkers.....

Come out and play!  We want to hear from you!


----------



## chasturner84

I'm here, I'm here...how's everyone?!

Sent from my DROID PRO using DROID PRO


----------



## 25Nona

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hi Ladies, just stopped by. Have a question for you, how do you ladies keep you hair nicely styled, smooth and bouncy in this heat and humidity?  I pretty much wear my hair down 95% of the time and this weather has me not only feeling but looking like a sweaty mess!


----------



## cherxy777

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm relaxed. What i use to soften my new growth is Africa's Best Instant Detangling Conditioner. I only apply it to my newgrowth after every wash, leave it in for 1 hr (I also apply ORS REPLENISHING PAK to my length and Keracare humecto to my ends, yeah 3 conditioner each wash, but it works!!!!) and then wash out. My new growth is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo X 100 soft afterwards. You get the full effect after 3 washes. You can find it at your local BSS for less than $3. It's awesome and a STAPLE FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## sweetnlow06

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



sunnieb said:


> Bump....
> 
> Calling out to all the relaxed lurkers.....
> 
> Come out and play! We want to hear from you!


 

I'm here too! Still reading the thread though, be back shortly.


----------



## Nat1984

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hey ladies! Relative newbie here, have been lurking for awhile but have only just started trying to get my hair journey started. Quick question for you - I've been experimenting with different methods of airdrying (some more successfully than others) and quite a few of them have left my ends looking less than great  I know my hair isn't going to come out as straight with airdrying as it would with blowdrying and flatironing, but should I be concerned? Are frizzy airdried ends a problem? Retaining growth is probably my biggest problem, so I don't want to anything which could harm my ends...

Thanks!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



chasturner84 said:


> I'm here, I'm here...how's everyone?!
> 
> Sent from my DROID PRO using DROID PRO





sweetnlow06 said:


> I'm here too! Still reading the thread though, be back shortly.



@chasturner84 @sweetnlow06 - Doin' fine!  Welcome to the thread!  Come back and post often!



bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies, just stopped by. Have a question for you, how do you ladies keep you hair nicely styled, smooth and bouncy in this heat and humidity?  I pretty much wear my hair down 95% of the time and this weather has me not only feeling but looking like a sweaty mess!



bign__17 - I wash/cowash every other day and airdry using the scarf method to keep my edges smooth.  I also make sure to keep my ends moisturized and lightly oiled.



cherxy777 said:


> I'm relaxed. What i use to soften my new growth is Africa's Best Instant Detangling Conditioner. I only apply it to my newgrowth after every wash, leave it in for 1 hr (I also apply ORS REPLENISHING PAK to my length and Keracare humecto to my ends, yeah 3 conditioner each wash, but it works!!!!) and then wash out. My new growth is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo X 100 soft afterwards. You get the full effect after 3 washes. You can find it at your local BSS for less than $3. It's awesome and a STAPLE FOR LIFE!!!



Hey @cherxy777! 



Nat1984 said:


> Hey ladies! Relative newbie here, have been lurking for awhile but have only just started trying to get my hair journey started. Quick question for you - I've been experimenting with different methods of airdrying (some more successfully than others) and quite a few of them have left my ends looking less than great  I know my hair isn't going to come out as straight with airdrying as it would with blowdrying and flatironing, but should I be concerned? Are frizzy airdried ends a problem? Retaining growth is probably my biggest problem, so I don't want to anything which could harm my ends...
> 
> Thanks!



Hi @Nat1984 - no need to have frizzy airdried ends!  Check out my airdrying album in my fotki: http://public.fotki.com/sunnieb/2010/how-i-air-dry-my-hair/how-i-air-dry-my-hair/


----------



## simsim1980

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I’ve finally found products that work for me. I relaxed last week with ORS normal (lye) and I love it. I was natural for 2 years (Nov 2010) and relaxed with alter ego lineage relaxer. My hair started coming out a lot, so I thought it was seasonal. I tried the same relaxer 2 more times and still the same thing. I decided to give myself a break with wigs and sew-in April 2011. 

May 2011 I relaxed the center part of my sew-in with ORS and no hair fall, so the problem was the lineage. I really wanted to like the lineage, but every time I used it my hair would fall out. I relaxed after 4 months with ORS and my hair came out nice.  

I’m a little past APL and my hair is the healthiest since I’ve been on LHCF. I use a lot of Dominican hair products and heart creme of nature argan oil. 


Products I love:
-Emergencia Conditioner (help with shedding and breakage)
-bpt wheat germ conditioner (ceramides)
-Boe Crece Pelo deep Conditioner and leave-in

-aphogee 2 minute reconstructor (help with shedding, breakage and ceramides)

-CON argan oil shampoo 
- CON argan oil foaming wrap lotion 
- CON argan oil leave-in, oil treatment and conditioner

- Cinnamon Oil (help with shedding), Alopecil Cinnamon and Rosemary Oil, Castor oil and coconut oil.

Sorry for the long post, but I’m really happy about my hair.  I’ve been using the Dominican hair products and aphogee for 5 months and I can tell the diff in my hair. When I add the CON argan oil everything was perfect.


----------



## sweetnlow06

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I have been hearing about the scarf method for edges but I didn't really put it in to action until this morning. My edges was looking pretty fuzzy yesterday so I know I needed to do something. I never put a shower cap or anything on my hair when I get in the shower because the steam helps my hair a lot. Anyway, when I got out of the shower I put some castor oil on my edges and wrapped with a scarf until I finished dressing and all. My edges came out very smooth. Wow! I wish I had tryed this sooner. I am 5 weeks post any my new growth was looking rough. I definitely will keep doing this.


----------



## Nat1984

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Thanks sunnieb!

Your hair is beautiful so I will definitely give your method a try!!


----------



## Your Cheeziness

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



bign__17 said:


> Hi Ladies, just stopped by. Have a question for you, how do you ladies keep you hair nicely styled, smooth and bouncy in this heat and humidity? I pretty much wear my hair down 95% of the time and this weather has me not only feeling but looking like a sweaty mess!


 
Flexirod sets! Wet and dry sets give me curls for days. Rerolling or pincurling my hair at night helps to keep my hair cute for up to 10 days.


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Nix08 said:


> @sunnieb thank you...you are single handedly helping me get my 6.50 worth



This is so true, LOL. My subscription is up in October and sunnieb relaxed thread bumps have really made the last few months worth it. 

As for my hair, this stretch has confirmed that 12 weeks is the magic number for me. I'm 15 weeks post right now and it is just not. going. well. I'm relaxing this Saturday. I washed my hair last night and after detangling I was just too through. Had visions of cutting it all off and everything...


----------



## chasturner84

Mische said:


> This is so true, LOL. My subscription is up in October and sunnieb relaxed thread bumps have really made the last few months worth it.
> 
> As for my hair, this stretch has confirmed that 12 weeks is the magic number for me. I'm 15 weeks post right now and it is just not. going. well. I'm relaxing this Saturday. I washed my hair last night and after detangling I was just too through. Had visions of cutting it all off and everything...



I know that feeling too well. I tried my hand at stretching for 25 weeks and it was not worth the stress. I came out severely underprocessed and will be getting a corrector at the end of the month. 16-18 weeks will be my magic number from now on.

Sent from my DROID PRO using DROID PRO


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hey everybody

Just checking in. Since I started using a new comb my hair is loving me right now. 

Presently I am flat ironed but I will never be doing this again in the thick of summer.


----------



## hothair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I think I'm about 9-10 weeks post, I'm doing a cassia treatment this weekend, then I'm going to relax about 13/14 weeks I may do it earlier if I have problems.

 I really want to do my colour but I guess I have to wait till after the relaxer


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Dang I just realized I am 8 weeks post. Sheet these 2 months have flown by I am not looking forward to relaxing in 4 weeks. I am just going to play it by ear


----------



## GraceV

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hi ladies! I'm glad this thread is still going. I'm getting impatient y'all. I want hair down my back already! I was thinking of joining the sulfur bandwagon but I've heard all sorts from good to bad. I don't know If I want to be walking around with oily or funky hair, or deal with *GASP* extreme shedding BUT I also feel like I can make the sacrifice to get my hair to BSL already. Gosh I'd hate to have a set back now. I guess I just have to be patient and keep doing what I'm doing.

sunnieb your air drying photutorial (hehehe! Like my new word?) is just in time. I'm dealing with crunchy ends when I air dry so I will try combing periodically till the hair dries. Thanks!


----------



## Nat1984

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Question - I relaxed my hair on Saturday, and am planning on doing a DC this weekend, should I use a protein conditioner or moisturising conditioner? My stylist gave me a protein treatment when she relaxed my hair, so would it be too much to follow up again with a protein DC?


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Nat1984 You could do both protein and moisture in one I always do both at the same time.


----------



## Nat1984

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Nix08 - thanks! do you mix the two conditioners together, or do you use them one after the other?


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Nat1984 I like to layer my products...I DC w/steam on dry hair.  I dampen my hair with Aloe vera gel, add my protein, add my oils then add my moisturizing DC.  The disclaimer...this is what works for me  Although it's never done me wrong yet


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Let me add why:
 Aloe for all it's moisturizing and PH balancing, etc
Protein - I vary the protein as each protein has different properties/uses
Oils - WGO and avocado for the ceramides and moisture
Moisturizing DC for it's yumminess


----------



## Nat1984

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Thank you, that's some v helpful info! Quick question about the oils - I thought oils were meant to seal moisture in? If I put the oils on before the moisture DC, will the oils not prevent the moisture DC penetrating the hair?


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

@Nat1984 That's a good point and someone will probably come around to say that what I'm doing is BS however for me it works.

ETA (had to step away): Oils do seal but you'll see oils listed in various products and they don't block out the goodness of the conditioner.  I also don't load any of the products on my hair.


----------



## kupenda

I have to agree with Nix08. I add oils to everything, especially my DCs. Sometimes before, sometimes after. But to me, that puts a lil doubt on the whole "oils seal in moisture" thing because they don't seem to do that on my hair lol. They help with tangles and make it shiny and all that other fun stuff. But the only oil that seems to block anything is castor oil. It's so thick I feel like I'm wearing mittens after I put it on lol. I wash my hands like I've got OCD after that. But stuff still gets through. When you get a chance, check out the oil rinsing thread. Thats what had me all loopy


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kupenda

Oh! Forgot to say but I think I'm going to self relax for my next. I'm abt 5 or 6 weeks post and I don't plan to relax until September 22 so right now I'm just doing all the necessary research and prepping myself to see some of this ng become some serious length. I can't wait til I'm APL!! Ugh that would be an amazing bday present 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



kupenda said:


> Oh! Forgot to say but I think I'm going to self relax for my next. I'm abt 5 or 6 weeks post and I don't plan to relax until September 22 so right now I'm just doing all the necessary research and prepping myself to see some of this ng become some serious length. I can't wait til I'm APL!! Ugh that would be an amazing bday present 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



kupenda There is great info on here about self relaxing:ye: The one thing I would highly recommend is doing a mid protein step.  

@sunnieb has a tutorial on her fotki (I'm on a different computer so I don't have the link handy).  

I don't do the half and half but a lot of people seem to do it and really like it so that's a method to consider.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Nix08 - thanks for keeping the thread going!

kupenda - here's the link: http://public.fotki.com/sunnieb/2011/how-i-self-relax-2011/how-i-self-relax/


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

:I am super bored with my hair this week. I really like wearing it out but dont always want to prep it every night. Also I just want APL hair already

Sigh, I wish I had the money to go to the Africans to braid it up


What to do What to do


Mmmmhh maybe I will teach myself.... Yeah that sounds like a good idea. I will relive my younger days and rock some Janet/Patra braids since they are so popular right now.


Off to YT,


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I think part of my reason for feeling so blah about my hair is that there are varying textures running through it. I think I would feel better if it was all relaxed consistantly. I am definately going back to my reg strength from here on out. The silkiness and then the courser make it very difficult to have a flowy flat-iron job.


----------



## sarathu

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hey sunnieb I looked at your tutorial, but im still a little confused about when exactly the protein step comes in. Thanks!


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hey ladies  I'm new to this thread and have a scenario / question. I deal with constant dryness in my crown. The hair feels great on wash day but fast forward about 5 days later, it starts to dry out at the root and feel coarse. I moisturize at least 1x daily but have a hard time getting the product to saturate the roots to my desire. My moisturizer is creamy (Bee Mine Luscious). I'm sure if I spot treat and apply extra product to that area, all might self-resolve but honestly, I'd like to find a spritz type moisturizer to keep the roots properly hydrated especially when I'm deep into a stretch. I prefer the product to be free of glycerin or avj. My hair doesn't take to kindly to those ingredients in all cases. Suggestions?


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

divachyk

I have the exact same problem. I use the TWPMB on that area and it keeps until my next wash. 

Someone mentioned Africas best detangling conditioner:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31PD2DU5lGL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

I went and looked at the ingredients today. I dont remember if it contains avj

ETA I just found out it contains avj sorry.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Myjourney2009 - TWPMB works good except I have to dilute it and add oil and all that jazz. I find that if I don't use up my mixture in a few days the mixture doesn't work as great. Almost like it loses its moisturizing properties for my hair. I was hoping to find a product that I can use straight out of the bottle. Glycerin and avj makes my hair sticky when it's high up on the ingredients list. I will check out Afica's best to see where avj falls in the lineup. Thank you much!


----------



## sunnieb

sarathu said:


> Hey sunnieb I looked at your tutorial, but im still a little confused about when exactly the protein step comes in. Thanks!



sarathu - the protein step comes in right after you rinse out the relaxer, and before you use your neutralizing shampoo.

That's why it's recommended to only leave it on for 5 minutes.  You have to move quickly to rinse it out and begin the neutralizing process.

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Your Cheeziness

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



divachyk said:


> @Myjourney2009 - TWPMB works good except I have to dilute it and add oil and all that jazz. I find that if I don't use up my mixture in a few days the mixture doesn't work as great. Almost like it loses its moisturizing properties for my hair. I was hoping to find a product that I can use straight out of the bottle. Glycerin and avj makes my hair sticky when it's high up on the ingredients list. I will check out Afica's best to see where avj falls in the lineup. Thank you much!


 
The absolute best moisturizer I've ever used is a cheapy found in Walmart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This stuff GOES. It's light and packs a huge punch for my coarse areas. It's the next best thing to plain water.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Ladies if you haven't tried pincurls (especially those that you roll then turn and pin flat against your head)....you don't know what you're missing  I'm just saying.....


----------



## sarathu

sunnieb thanks a bunch!! Do you think mega tek would be ok as a protein step?


----------



## sunnieb

sarathu - I've never used megatek, so I'm not sure.  I know I prefer using a protein conditioner.

Sent from my Comet


----------



## sarathu

sunnieb ok thanks! Which one would you recommend?


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Your Cheeziness said:


> The absolute best moisturizer I've ever used is a cheapy found in Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff GOES. It's light and packs a huge punch for my coarse areas. It's the next best thing to plain water.



I've seen this and I am going to look into it soon.


----------



## shonte

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hi ladies, as you can see I'm more of a lurker erplexed However, today I decided to share by results from using curlformers. I love these things. I've been trying to find a way to use less heat and this will definitely become a part of my regimen. Hope you enjoy


----------



## iwantmyglory

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

@ shonte, your hair looks supa nice!  What are curlformers?


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Very nice shonte   Thanks for sharing


----------



## shonte

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

iwantmyglory check out this site www.curlformers.com

Nix08 thank you


----------



## kandegirl

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Your Cheeziness said:


> The absolute best moisturizer I've ever used is a cheapy found in Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff GOES. It's light and packs a huge punch for my coarse areas. It's the next best thing to plain water.



I'm going to have to try this. My hair needs a good moisturizer.
 I just re-bought some Cantu Shea Butter leave-in. I love it for when I roll my hair nightly on flexi rods.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Nix08 said:


> Ladies if you haven't tried pincurls (especially those that you roll then turn and pin flat against your head)....you don't know what you're missing  I'm just saying.....


Nix08 - I pin curl every night when I roller set and desire to retain the curly look. You're pin curling nightly these days?



Your Cheeziness said:


> The absolute best moisturizer I've ever used is a cheapy found in Walmart. This stuff GOES. It's light and packs a huge punch for my coarse areas. It's the next best thing to plain water.


Your Cheeziness - I was just at Walmart, dang. I will check next time I'm there. My Walmart sucks but hopefully they carry it. Is this product found in the hair care section? Is it in the Ethnic section?


----------



## Arcadian

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Well, I'll be textlaxing the first week of September.  I really love my hair but  I'm pretty sick of the single and double strand knots.   I'll be going with phyto I instead of II though the first go round will be with II since thats what I have on hand currently.  

-A


----------



## Your Cheeziness

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



divachyk said:


> Nix08 - I pin curl every night when I roller set and desire to retain the curly look. You're pin curling nightly these days?
> 
> 
> Your Cheeziness - I was just at Walmart, dang. I will check next time I'm there. My Walmart sucks but hopefully they carry it. Is this product found in the hair care section? Is it in the Ethnic section?



Yes, it's in the ethnic section. It smells great, too.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



divachyk said:


> @Nix08 - I pin curl every night when I roller set and desire to retain the curly look. You're pin curling nightly these days?



divachyk I was on a mini mission to figure out how I could co wash as often as I like and have a style other than a bun when I go to work.  So the last 2 nights I've co washed then as I sat watching a little Tell-lie-vision I pincurled (about 10 in total) and voila the next morning I'm giddy, checking out every mirror I pass  I'm putting it up tomorrow though...I'm a little too extra with my hair like this...chatting up random people and stuff  I'm going to be impossible when my hair gets longer geez



Arcadian said:


> Well, I'll be textlaxing the first week of September.  I really love my hair but  I'm pretty sick of the single and double strand knots.   I'll be going with phyto I instead of II though the first go round will be with II since thats what I have on hand currently.
> 
> -A



Arcadian are you natural now?  If so, welcome


----------



## Arcadian

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Nix08  I am. I was cutting back in March my hair and and well...you know how it sometimes goes.

I had been on a really long stretch  so I had to either go ahead and relax or just get rid of them.  


My hair has been ridiculously easy to care for which I really like...except the knotting issue.  Can't win them all! 


-A


----------



## hothair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Welcome I'm giving in and relaxing this week, not sure how far post I am anything between 10-12 weeks


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

hothair don't forget to post pics in the 'after relaxer' thread


----------



## QueenAmaka

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hi Relaxed Ladies,

I am 17 weeks post and plan to relax Sunday. I really wanted to stretch another 7-8 weeks but I'm losing too much hair from tangles and matting. I luv my new growth and hate to see it go but I am also ready to see my relaxed hair again too


----------



## kupenda

LADIES!!! I'm feeling like idk. I feel good. I got a compliment on my hair today and I feel amazing. I've been massaging my scalp with castor oil and getting my hair wet through cowashing, DCing, or just water spritzes. My hair is growing! Today I had a braidout and a lady at ulta told me how much she loved it. She thought I was natural. Which is the look I was going for lol. I loved it. We shared some info and she said she would mention me in her blog! Of course I mentioned LHCF and told her how much I love you guys. I'm happy 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



hothair said:


> Welcome I'm giving in and relaxing this week, not sure how far post I am anything between 10-12 weeks





sthrnlady said:


> Hi Relaxed Ladies,
> 
> I am 17 weeks post and plan to relax Sunday. I really wanted to stretch another 7-8 weeks but I'm losing too much hair from tangles and matting. I luv my new growth and hate to see it go but I am also ready to see my relaxed hair again too



Don't forget to post pics in here when you are done


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Way to go kupenda how exciting


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



sarathu said:


> @sunnieb ok thanks! Which one would you recommend?



sarathu - I've used Motions CPR since before I found LHCF.  It's worked great for me.  It's a light protein though.


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

shonte your hair looks great!



sthrnlady said:


> Hi Relaxed Ladies,
> 
> I am 17 weeks post and plan to relax Sunday. I really wanted to stretch another 7-8 weeks but I'm losing too much hair from tangles and matting. I luv my new growth and hate to see it go but I am also ready to see my relaxed hair again too


I hear you on those mats. My hair matted in ways I didn't think was possible towards the end of my 15 week stretch. Like Nix said make sure you post pics!


----------



## kupenda

Nix08 said:


> Way to go kupenda how exciting



Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Curlybeauty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



hothair said:


> I think I'm about 9-10 weeks post, I'm doing a cassia treatment this weekend, then I'm going to relax about 13/14 weeks I may do it earlier if I have problems.
> 
> I really want to do my colour but I guess I have to wait till after the relaxer



What color will you use? I really want to color too, but i'm weary of being double processed 

Part of me wants to color now and wait it out on this relaxer until October or so...still doing some soul searching on this one. Hell, i'm still torn between chocolate or red


----------



## hothair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Nix08 said:


> Don't forget to post pics in here when you are done



As the official crappest updater I will say I'll "try" have to use my phone camera a friend borrowed my nixon so crap pix galore but can't wait plus I have plans to colour and highlight in two weeks so have to get the relaxer out the way before I cut my hair in frustration


----------



## sarathu

I had to end my stretch because it was doing more harm then good. But i must say i missed the look of freshly relaxed hair. Today i put it in my first ever set of two strand flat twists in the front, with a sputhern tease bun in the back inspired by Mrs. TheBronx. Thanks a whole lot for the tips ladies! I'll post pics when I go to lunch!


----------



## LoveLee

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm a lurker, but here is my relaxer from March.  I plan to relax again September 1st.  In this picture I used ORS Lye Normal, but I plan to go back to using Silk Elements Lye Mild.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

LoveLee so beautiful!!  We can do with more pics  Thanks for coming out of lurkdome for us


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

LoveLee - beautiful hair!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Curlybeauty

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

If my relaxed hair is highly porous, then color should do it some good right?

Fill in the gaps with some color deposits?


----------



## 25Nona

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Thanks for all the info I'm getting here ladies.  Subbing!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

What's good relaxed heads?


----------



## GraceV

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hi ladies. I figured I would bump our thread with this: 

Talking about colored hair, I bought a bottle of Suave Professionals Black Raspberry and White Tea conditioner (color care) for cowashes simply because it smells SOOOOOO good. I'll be cowashing later today even though I just washed my hair  Has anybody tried this? There's supposed to be a leave-in that goes with it.

BTW my hair isn't colored but I could not walk away from that fragrance.


----------



## chasturner84

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hey relaxers! How's everyone doing?!

GraceV

I love walking down the the aisles and smelling the Suave conditioners  Unfortuantely, every Suave conditioner that I have tried tangles my hair horribly so I gave them up. I guess it's back to Walmart to smell the Black Raspberry and White Tea conditioner you suggested


----------



## bebezazueta

Hey y'all!

So glad I can come here and talk. I'm thinking about going back to monthly henna treatments. My hair was so much thicker then. Here's my hair in November after 6 months of monthly henna treatments. I used reshma henna and added oils and sometimes yogurt to it







I have layers but even my bottom longest layer is thick enough to compensate

I will bite the bullet and henna this weekend. HHG!


----------



## GraceV

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

chasturner84 Be careful girl. If you like really sweet smelling conditioners, this might trap you or at least reinforce your sniffing habit . The good thing is, it only leaves a faint scent on the hair when it is rinsed out. Too much of a good thing isn't always good, and if the fragrance stayed strong on my hair I'd be walking around with a headache.


----------



## [email protected]@

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



GraceV said:


> Hi ladies. I figured I would bump our thread with this:
> 
> Talking about colored hair, I bought a bottle of Suave Professionals Black Raspberry and White Tea conditioner (color care) for cowashes simply because it smells SOOOOOO good. I'll be cowashing later today even though I just washed my hair  Has anybody tried this? There's supposed to be a leave-in that goes with it.
> 
> BTW my hair isn't colored but I could not walk away from that fragrance.


 

I have yet to see the leave in's. Are they brand new?

Btw, I use Garnier Fructis leave in for color treated hair and it works excellently for me. I'm not color treated either


----------



## GraceV

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



keyawarren said:


> I have yet to see the leave in's. Are they brand new?
> 
> Btw, I use Garnier Fructis leave in for color treated hair and it works excellently for me. I'm not color treated either


I think it's new. I didn't think to look for it in the store. It was on their website though. I'll check for it the next time I go shopping. So far the only review I saw on it (Amazon) wasn't great.


----------



## sweetnlow06

I have to have my henna, not only does it make my hair thicker it's the only thing that covers my gray well without thinning my hair.  I am more than 75% gray and way too young in my opinion to just let it all hang out.

Sent from my MB860 using MB860


----------



## camilla

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



divachyk said:


> Hey ladies  I'm new to this thread and have a scenario / question. I deal with constant dryness in my crown. The hair feels great on wash day but fast forward about 5 days later, it starts to dry out at the root and feel coarse. I moisturize at least 1x daily but have a hard time getting the product to saturate the roots to my desire. My moisturizer is creamy (Bee Mine Luscious). I'm sure if I spot treat and apply extra product to that area, all might self-resolve but honestly, I'd like to find a spritz type moisturizer to keep the roots properly hydrated especially when I'm deep into a stretch. I prefer the product to be free of glycerin or avj. My hair doesn't take to kindly to those ingredients in all cases. Suggestions?


 
I just started using the kimmey tube mix although i am relaxed i relax every four months or so LOVE it the comb glides right through  i keep mine in the fridge though to preserve its sexy

PS I CUT THE OIL IN HALF AND USED WHEAT GERM OIL INSTEAD OF JOJOBA OIL BECAUSE OF THE CEREMIDES IN IT AND THE DEBATE ABOUT JOJOBA PENETRATING THE HAIR SHAFT...


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



LoveLee said:


> I'm a lurker, but here is my relaxer from March.  I plan to relax again September 1st.  In this picture I used ORS Lye Normal, but I plan to go back to using Silk Elements Lye Mild.



Why are you going back ?


----------



## ellehair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hi ladies

I am relaxed.. I have not been on the boards for a while.. I was APL headed to BSL decided I was overprocessed went to the salon for my relaxer and poof!! stylist cut me back to SL when all I asked for was a trim but for some reason she felt the need to even my entire head, which will grow back uneven anyways becuase thats just what it DOES! .. needless to say i've been depressed, so i have stayed away from the boards but its growing back and i will doing my own hair fr now on.  Stylist are way too risky!  I am currently 8 weeks post and will relax again between 10 and 12 weeks.


----------



## ellehair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Side note - guess I should change my challenge to APL for 12/2011, smh


----------



## neonbright

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hello ladies, relax and happy.  I am curretly 1 inch from BSL again I have been getting it cut to be between APL and BSL, I like it that way.   We have recently just moved to the Augusta area and I was worried I wouldn't find a stylist and I have been blessed by God it took me only 4 weeks and she was the second stylist I tried.  Even my baby girl loves her.

I have been gone for a while and will be in and out.  I have my head deep in the books for graduate school.


----------



## krissyprissy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hello ladies!! I have not been posting here in a while but I'm back and still relaxing. I plan to relax in another week or so and will update my siggy pics. So far my favorite product is WEN, I just can't get enough of it.


----------



## Nat1984

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Soooo...... I finally had some success with airdrying!!!

I did a prepoo with jojoba oil, cowashed with mane n tail replenishing conditioner and he ltr conditioner, put in a little he ltr leave in and mizani h20 nighttime treatment and sealed my ends with jbco, and then followed sunnieb's method of airdrying - result, soft, straight airdryed hair with no frizzy ends!!! 

I know its not really that exciting, but I've been trying various products/methods recently in my pursuit of the best regimen for my hair, and this is one of the first times I've been really impressed with my results 

sunnieb - thank you so much for sharing your airdrying regimen!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Curlybeauty said:


> If my relaxed hair is highly porous, then color should do it some good right?
> 
> Fill in the gaps with some color deposits?



Anybody have an answer for @Curlybeauty?  I don't have a clue.....

ETA:  Looks like there's a thread going on that might help:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=563075


----------



## LaidBak

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Nat1984 said:


> Soooo...... I finally had some success with airdrying!!!
> 
> I did a prepoo with jojoba oil, cowashed with mane n tail replenishing conditioner and he ltr conditioner, put in a little he ltr leave in and mizani h20 nighttime treatment and sealed my ends with jbco,* and then followed @sunnieb's method of airdrying - *result, soft, straight airdryed hair with no frizzy ends!!!
> 
> I know its not really that exciting, but I've been trying various products/methods recently in my pursuit of the best regimen for my hair, and this is one of the first times I've been really impressed with my results
> 
> @sunnieb - thank you so much for sharing your airdrying regimen!



Where can I find this method (sorry, I'm new to this thread)?


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

LaidBak - here it is:

http://public.fotki.com/sunnieb/2010/how-i-air-dry-my-hair/how-i-air-dry-my-hair/

Hope it helps!


----------



## LaidBak

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



sunnieb said:


> @LaidBak - here it is:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/sunnieb/2010/how-i-air-dry-my-hair/how-i-air-dry-my-hair/
> 
> Hope it helps!



Thanks!  Great pics!


----------



## LoveLee

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Myjourney2009 said:


> Why are you going back ?


 
ORS doesn't get my hair as straight as Silk Elements.


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



LoveLee said:


> ORS doesn't get my hair as straight as Silk Elements.



Gotcha I hear that a lot. I am glad I did not try it.


----------



## Relentless

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hi Ladies,

Are there any hair color products on the market that we relaxed ladies can use that won't damage our hair?


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Relentless said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Are there any hair color products on the market that we relaxed ladies can use that won't damage our hair?




IMO the only color that will damage relaxed hair is bleach or something that will take you faaarrr away lighter from your natural hair color.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



camilla said:


> I just started using the kimmey tube mix although i am relaxed i relax every four months or so LOVE it the comb glides right through  i keep mine in the fridge though to preserve its sexy
> 
> PS I CUT THE OIL IN HALF AND USED WHEAT GERM OIL INSTEAD OF JOJOBA OIL BECAUSE OF THE CEREMIDES IN IT AND THE DEBATE ABOUT JOJOBA PENETRATING THE HAIR SHAFT...


camilla - used kim's LI a good bit of last year. The comb didn't glide right through my hair. I have low porosity and avj doesn't work so well with my hair. Think that's why kim's LI didn't work miracles for my hair.


----------



## bebezazueta

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm back to using henna. I have it in overnight right now. I hennaed May to December last year and did not have to trim at all. This year I've trimmed 3 times already. 

So I will try biweekly henna treatments. My mix includes letting the color release for 8 hours with henna, water and grape seed oil. Then before I apply I added Greek yogurt that I had that was expired. I had leftover henna mix, so I froze it. I used reshma henna but will look for nupur on tomorrow. 

Henna was the one thing I stopped doing in 2011 and you can see the difference in progress in my siggy. Can't wait til December, I'm doing the most for growth, retention and thickness!


----------



## Luscious850

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



bebezazueta said:


> I'm back to using henna. I have it in overnight right now. I hennaed May to December last year and did not have to trim at all. This year I've trimmed 3 times already.
> 
> So I will try biweekly henna treatments. My mix includes letting the color release for 8 hours with henna, water and grape seed oil. Then before I apply I added Greek yogurt that I had that was expired. I had leftover henna mix, so I froze it. I used reshma henna but will look for nupur on tomorrow.
> 
> Henna was the one thing I stopped doing in 2011 and you can see the difference in progress in my siggy. Can't wait til December, I'm doing the most for growth, retention and thickness!



Thanks for reminding me I'm due for my henna treatment. I try to remember to do it monthly. I've been forgetting about it majority of this year  but I can't laugh too hard because my hair has been suffering because of it. 

I never tried grape seed oil before. Where do you get grape seed oil and what benefits have you noticed from using it?


----------



## bebezazueta

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Luscious850 said:


> Thanks for reminding me I'm due for my henna treatment. I try to remember to do it monthly. I've been forgetting about it majority of this year  but I can't laugh too hard because my hair has been suffering because of it.
> 
> I never tried grape seed oil before. Where do you get grape seed oil and what benefits have you noticed from using it?



Hello there!  I was lurking in the ceramides thread and saw grape seed oil as one. I thought my ends were thin but they had no splits so I was ready to snip off 3 inches!  So I gave Grape seed oil a try to help with ceramides loss and I used colorful neutral protein filler ( a capful) in my DCs for protein loss. Results were amazing. But henna will trump it all I know. Just waiting for my December reveal. HHG!  Oh I bought it from walmart but whole foods has it too


----------



## Luscious850

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



bebezazueta said:


> Hello there!  I was lurking in the ceramides thread and saw grape seed oil as one. I thought my ends were thin but they had no splits so I was ready to snip off 3 inches!  So I gave Grape seed oil a try to help with ceramides loss and I used colorful neutral protein filler ( a capful) in my DCs for protein loss. Results were amazing. But henna will trump it all I know. Just waiting for my December reveal. HHG!  Oh I bought it from walmart but whole foods has it too



Hmm.. the PJ in me wants to try it out. 
Oooh I love reveals!! Don't forget to add some pics in here!


----------



## LaidBak

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



bebezazueta said:


> I'm back to using henna. I have it in overnight right now. *I hennaed May to December last year* and did not have to trim at all. This year I've trimmed 3 times already.



You had great progress!  How often were you hennaing back then?  
I am rebuilding my regimen and I'd like to add use of neutral henna back into it.  I already use neutral protein filler and grapeseed oil.  But I know henna is something I can benefit from.


----------



## bebezazueta

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

LaidBak I was hennaing monthly.  Yes my relaxed hair loved it. I'm about to have my hubby wash it out for me now. Thank you lady!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



LaidBak said:


> You had great progress!  How often were you hennaing back then?
> I am rebuilding my regimen and I'd like to add use of neutral henna back into it.  I already use neutral protein filler and grapeseed oil.  But I know henna is something I can benefit from.



LaidBakWhat is this neutral henna you speak of? And what is a neutral protein filler? I'm curious/interested. TIA...


----------



## Myjourney2009

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

The scarf method worked wonders for my 10 weeks post ng in the front. I wish there was away to get this same smoothness in the back.


----------



## LaidBak

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



nakialovesshoes said:


> @LaidBakWhat is this neutral henna you speak of? And what is a neutral protein filler? I'm curious/interested. TIA...


nakialovesshoes

I used the wrong name.  Some people call it Neutral Henna but I guess I should use the proper name Cassia Obovata.  It gives the benefits of henna without the color.  I found a thread on it a year or so ago and tried it a few times.
From Mehandi.com


_Cassia obovata is a plant with a golden-yellow dye molecule_
_Cassia Obovata makes your hair shiny, healthy and strong.  _
_Cassia will make bleached, damaged blond hair thick and silky._
_Cassia will restore youthful golden color to dull or graying blond hair. _
_ There is NO such thing as  neutral henna or blond henna!  Much of what is sold in boxes called neutral or blond henna is Cassia Obovata, usually with unlisted adulterants.  Cassia obovata will make damaged hair silky, thick, lustrous, and helps keep your scalp healthy, just as henna does.  This has a golden yellow dye molecule, but it won't show up on your hair unless you are very pale blond or gray.  Cassia will not make dark hair golden.  Cassia will make gray or blond hair golden._​
Same with neutral protein filler.  I found a thread on it years ago.  
From the Sally's website:


_Equalizes hair porosity for even color absorption and development _
_Repairs previously damaged protein bonds _
_Protects hair against new chemical damage _
_Seals color within the cortex _
_Adds body, volume and a lustrous sheen_
 _
  Ensures marvelous color results. Repairs previously damaged protein bonds and protects hair against new chemical damage.   _
_ Can be used to make an "excellent protein hair reconstructing conditioner" by diluting it with 1/3 water. _​


----------



## sunnieb

Bump.....

Sent from my Comet


----------



## QueenAmaka

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

HOLA! 

Sitting under the hair dryer.  Bought some Nioxin Silk Elixir from Ulta yesterday on sale for $6.99 so I'm trying it out for the first time. I read some threads here that it is great for rollersets so we shall see....


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



ellehair said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am relaxed.. I have not been on the boards for a while.. I was APL headed to BSL decided I was overprocessed went to the salon for my relaxer and poof!! stylist cut me back to SL when all I asked for was a trim but for some reason she felt the need to even my entire head, which will grow back uneven anyways becuase thats just what it DOES! .. needless to say i've been depressed, so i have stayed away from the boards but its growing back and i will doing my own hair fr now on. Stylist are way too risky! I am currently 8 weeks post and will relax again between 10 and 12 weeks.


 
I'm sorry to hear that. My stylist moved so I have to find another one to do my touch-ups and trims erplexed. 

I go in for a consultation with a new stylist next week. 

Your post confirmed that I need to wait until I'm comfortable with a stylist before I allow her to trim my hair. 

Again, sorry to hear about your setback.


----------



## sweetnlow06

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I relaxed last night with Phytopecific Index 2 and air dried. The first pic is pre-relaxer and the others post relaxer. I know my ends are jacked up.


----------



## sweetnlow06

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Sorry I don't know why the last 2 pics turned out so big.


----------



## LaidBak

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Just did a cassia treatment.  Hoping this is what I need to give me extra boost to get to APL and beyond!


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I did my first Henna treatment last night using the Jamila brand.  I was NOT prepared for the amount of clean up I had to do.  

My hair feels super soft today, and it lighted on a dark brown color.  I only let it sit for an hour. Next time I will try longer.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Bump........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I've been having some mild shedding. So, I've started doing Black Tea Rinses. I'm hoping it is my Seasonal Shedding and nothing to be alarmed about.  I've been monitoring it closely.


----------



## LaidBak

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

My hair feels super good after my cassia treatment! Its almost perfect;, soft, moisturized, very little breakage, and cooo to the touch.


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm a few days shy of being 14 wks post and I'm so proud of myself .. I plan on relaxing at 16 wks. I will relax and trim. My goal is to get my relaxed hair thicker hopefully by stretching my relaxers.


----------



## Angelicus

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I love my relaxed hurrr! I love the swanggg! It sends me swangin like Mint Condition. I will relax again with my favorite Linanage Shea Butter on Thursday! ooooh can't wait! I'm going to take pictures too!


----------



## bebezazueta

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Just want to vent. My mom just called me to tell me she will pick me up to go with her to the salon so I can get a "real" perm! And she offered to pay too. She has never offered to pay for anything for me and I'm a grown woman but now a salon perm?  I told her NO!  I've allowed salons to ruin my hair for years and I'm doing fine on my own. This is the longest my hair has ever been and she can't deny that. Rant over. I still love my mama though. Oh and I flat ironed on Sunday and she couldn't keep her hands out of my head.


----------



## afrochique

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

bebezazueta: Pics??


----------



## toni44

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



bebezazueta said:


> Just want to vent. My mom just called me to tell me she will pick me up to go with her to the salon so I can get a "real" perm! And she offered to pay too. She has never offered to pay for anything for me and I'm a grown woman but now a salon perm?  I told her NO!  I've allowed salons to ruin my hair for years and I'm doing fine on my own. This is the longest my hair has ever been and she can't deny that. Rant over. I still love my mama though. Oh and I flat ironed on Sunday and she couldn't keep her hands out of my head.



LOL, That's funny, I think  a lot of people don't understand that the key to longer hair is low manipulation, they think it supposed to look all sleek and neat  all the time. My mom can't stand the cousins or  ( peas) on the back of my head, and says i should perm more often.


----------



## afrochique

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I will be 4 months post tomorrow. Stretching works for me and I usually go upto 6 months. I can't wait for relaxer day. My hair hasn't been whippable for a while.


----------



## bebezazueta

Thanks ladies for the support

Here's my flatironed hair at 8 weeks post. I airdried with no leave ins and used sunflower oil (ceramides) to flat iron. I was heavy handed on my ends but I was trying to protect them from the heat. Other than that, I loved my results. It took so long and I won't be flat ironing again for a while.  LOL!


----------



## sarathu

bebezazueta  I see you girl!!! Your hair looks amazing! You'll be WL in no time. Keep it growing!


----------



## AryaStarr258

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

A relaxed newbie here. Hey, y'all!


----------



## kupenda

Someone tell me I'm not crazy. For the last few nights I've been having trouble sleeping so I end up thinking abt my upcoming relaxer (sept 27th, self relax). I go through the steps in my mind over and over again, making small changes and changing my mind abt different things. I'm excited to relax because I have a pretty good amount of new growth and I'm tired of all this shrinkage making my bun look like a donut hole. I want to let my hair out for awhile and be able to cowash as often as I want without worrying abt reversion like when I get a blowout. I'm doing my first corrective 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Brittster - remember to post pics in the relaxer reveal thread when you relax!

toni44 - I know!  It's like in order to be relaxed, we are supposed to have bone straight hair 24/7.  Heaven forbid you actually show your newgrowth!  I don't use heat, so you know my "cousins" are on display for all to see!  Shoo, I ain't shame....

AryaStarr258 - welcome newbie!  I'll tag you in some other threads you might like.

kupenda - you are not crazy!  The night before my first self-relaxer, I had a dream about the entire process.  It was so clear, that when I woke up, I thought I'd actually already relaxed!  I think I just did so much research and read up on so many relaxing topics, that I just had it on my mind.  I was so programmed to believe that only a stylist could successfully apply a relaxer.


----------



## tasha7239

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Has anyone had heat damage before?  I had my hair flat ironed the other week and it has not been the same since.  I am about 12 weeks post and I wanted my hair straightened so bad.  Well....I had breakage everywhere.   All of my shirt, the floor, the lady...everywhere.  My hair now feels rough and my ends kinda look frizzy..even when wet.  They are not split though from what I can see.  My hair just has a weird feeling.  I ordered some Aveda damage remedy and have been doing moisture DC's.  Does anyone have any tips or suggestions?  I will NEVER get my hair straightened again unless it is by a professional I trust.


----------



## KhandiB

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I will post a pic later but I had a pretty good surprise this weeked.  I have not been happy with my hair as of late, it has been dingy, shedding, my hair has definitely thinned out, everytime I have tried to style my hair it just wasn’t Swangin  .  N-E-Whoo, I had a chance to actually leave the house, lol… So I decided to try something new.  I rinsed my hair, coated it with Safflower oil and let it sit for 5 minutes.  I then rinsed it out, used a Neutralizing shampoo and then DC’s with my everything but the bathroom sink mixture (DPR-11, SE Cholesterol, Motions Moisture Plus, Hairlista Moisturizing conditioner mixed with EVOO and Safflower Oil) under a shower cap for 30 minutes.  Rinsed it out, used a spray leave in and let it airday about 85% , I then blow dried my hair just by waving it around my roots.  I used Motions Heat Protector and a dab of Motions Serum, I flat ironed with my Amika and realized that I am CUH-RAY-ZY! My hair is pretty much BSL .

But I like this reggie, I plan to cut down on heat until the beginning of the year, only using direct heat about once a month (maybe).  I plan on incorporating Hot Oil Treatments and Oil rinses into my reggie as well as Castor Oil

Sorry so long, LOLOLOL


----------



## chasturner84

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Just stopping in to say hey!


----------



## AryaStarr258

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



tasha7239 said:


> Has anyone had heat damage before?  I had my hair flat ironed the other week and it has not been the same since.  I am about 12 weeks post and I wanted my hair straightened so bad.  Well....I had breakage everywhere.   All of my shirt, the floor, the lady...everywhere.  My hair now feels rough and my ends kinda look frizzy..even when wet.  They are not split though from what I can see.  My hair just has a weird feeling.  I ordered some Aveda damage remedy and have been doing moisture DC's.  Does anyone have any tips or suggestions?  I will NEVER get my hair straightened again unless it is by a professional I trust.



I've had heat damage before, and my hair was exactly as you described yours. Sadly I couldn't find any product that would reverse it so I ended up having to just snip it all off. I really hope the Aveda works for you, though! If it does, let me know. I may have to pick some up, just in case.


----------



## AlkalineSteam

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



AryaStarr258 said:


> I've had heat damage before, and my hair was exactly as you described yours. Sadly I couldn't find any product that would reverse it so I ended up having to just snip it all off.



I agree completely. My flat iron developed a hot spot, so every swipe left about a 4th of that section burned to a crisp. I tried everything to save it, but the burned hair broke off over time. I'm so sorry that happened to the both of you as well.


----------



## kupenda

So it's been raining for a few days straight. Today I wore a braidout that got wet and began to lose its kinked up look. In other words, it began to straighten. I had a student at my job tell me I looked like I was having a bad hair day. Kids. Hilarious. Although my braidout does look like it's sliding off my head. Icant wait to relax in a few weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AryaStarr258

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



kupenda said:


> So it's been raining for a few days straight. Today I wore a braidout that got wet and began to lose its kinked up look.



Ugh, same here! Usually my braidouts last a week. But because of this crazy weather, this one only lasted two days . Looks like I'll be in buns and ponytails until the rain dries up.


----------



## tasha7239

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

AryaStarr258 & AlkalineSteam -

Thank you both for your responses.  I am going to get a relaxer at the end of the month by some I really trust and I will go from there.  I acutally woke up last night about 1 AM and my hair felt dry.  I got out of the bed and put some Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose cond. and sealed.  When I got up this morning it felt softer then it had in days.  Tonight I plan on DC on my dry hair with some heat so we will see.

Thanks again


----------



## KhandiB

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

About 3 months in between pix..

Sorry some are so big


----------



## sunnieb

JeterCrazed -  here's a good thread for you.

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Dposh167

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I dont think i smoothed my edges good last relaxer cuz they are unruly and im only 3 weeks post


----------



## Relentless

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Okay relaxed ladies, I have a question.  I plan to relax my hair next week.  I relax every 7 to 8 weeks.  Is it okay to use the Alphogee 2 minute protein after I relax?


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Relentless said:


> Okay relaxed ladies, I have a question.  I plan to relax my hair next week.  I relax every 7 to 8 weeks.  Is it okay to use the Alphogee 2 minute protein after I relax?



Relentless - do you mean right after you rinse the relaxer and after the neutralizing process, or a few days later?


----------



## Relentless

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



sunnieb said:


> Relentless - do you mean right after you rinse the relaxer and after the neutralizing process, or a few days later?


Hi Sunnieb,

I meant right after the neutralizing process.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Relentless said:


> Hi Sunnieb,
> 
> I meant right after the neutralizing process.



I do my mild protein (Motions CPR) right after rinsing out the relaxer and before neutralizing because of Sistaslick's article: 

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/5663534/benefits_of_the_midrelaxer_protein.html?cat=69

I don't think it would hurt for you to do it after neutralizing though.


----------



## Relentless

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Thank You Sunnieb.


----------



## JeterCrazed

sunnieb said:


> JeterCrazed -  here's a good thread for you.
> 
> Sent from my Comet



Thank you so much, sunnieb! *smooches*

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



JeterCrazed said:


> Thank you so much, sunnieb! *smooches*
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



You're welcome.....and....um.....bump!


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

KhandiB  It looks so much thicker!


----------



## KhandiB

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Thank you!!
It is refreshing to hear.
My hair has thinned significantly since I’ve had my children…




RoseTintedCheeks said:


> KhandiB  It looks so much thicker!


----------



## Dposh167

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Curl junkie smoothing lotion is my new wash n go and braidout best friend. Hardly had to use eco gel to control frizz


----------



## SilverSurfer

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm going to keep an eye on this thread


----------



## LaidBak

Relentless said:


> Okay relaxed ladies, I have a question.  I plan to relax my hair next week.  I relax every 7 to 8 weeks.  Is it okay to use the Alphogee 2 minute protein after I relax?



I've used the 2 minute with no problem.  Its like back in the old days when I used a box relaxer; they always came with a reconstructor packet.  Its the same thing IMO.


----------



## mywill33

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hi Ladies,

I am more of a stalker than a author lol! but I have a question I just got my Vatika oil in the mail so i plan to pre poo friday night with it. My question is wil it darken my hair? I mean I don't mind if it does but I was just wondering.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*


----------



## JeterCrazed

mywill33 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am more of a stalker than a author lol! but I have a question I just got my Vatika oil in the mail so i plan to pre poo friday night with it. My question is wil it darken my hair? I mean I don't mind if it does but I was just wondering.



Nope. It's Amla and Coconut. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## NYAmicas

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I was never really down with the whole Vaseline thing but last night I spritzed with water and applied Vaseline liberally and my hair feels softer and moisturized. I hope I've found the answer to my dry behind hair because for some reason my sealing has not been working.


----------



## H4irHappy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

My favorite relaxed head of all time, Macherieamour, is transitioning to natural hair! She's 9 months post and you can't even tell, she really knows how to care for her hair. 

http://www.healthytextures.com/articles/20110915


----------



## H4irHappy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



mywill33 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am more of a stalker than a author lol! but I have a question I just got my Vatika oil in the mail so i plan to pre poo friday night with it. My question is wil it darken my hair? I mean I don't mind if it does but I was just wondering.



The Vatika Oil darkened my hair. It made hair black hair appear blacker, which I loved because I love for my hair to be the blackest black . Only reason I stopped using it was because I couldn't leave it on my scalp for a long period of time, it would irritate me.


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

is it normal for the hair to get greasy quickly? i have only been using serum on my ends and the last 2 days nothing because i feel like my hair is getting oily. this is so new to me! is that my scalps natural sebum running down the strands?oh my!


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



H4irHappy said:


> My favorite relaxed head of all time, Macherieamour, is transitioning to natural hair! She's 9 months post and you can't even tell, she really knows how to care for her hair.
> 
> http://www.healthytextures.com/articles/20110915



i cant see the videos but it seems like everyone is transitioning or is natural. im currently happily relaxed though.

do you see her texture in the video? she said she was a 4a/b before and i  just wanted to see for myself


----------



## H4irHappy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Napp said:


> i cant see the videos but it seems like everyone is transitioning or is natural. im currently happily relaxed though.
> 
> do you see her texture in the video? she said she was a 4a/b before and i  just wanted to see for myself



Her hair was straight in the video, looked like she flat ironed or roller set it straight then did like some beachy waves.


----------



## H4irHappy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Napp said:


> is it normal for the hair to get greasy quickly? i have only been using serum on my ends and the last 2 days nothing because i feel like my hair is getting oily. this is so new to me! is that my scalps natural sebum running down the strands?oh my!



Definitively, my hair is freshly relaxed, it get dirtier faster because all the hair is straight so all the oil and stuff can travel down faster versus natural or lots of new growth where it has to travel through curls/kinks/waves to get to the hair strands.


----------



## mywill33

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I tried it out last night I am not loving the smell...to me it smells like a old corner store! LOL but it made my hair soft...but then again I use so many products I can never really tell. I know for sure the ORS pak softened it up big time I am 5 weeks post nad the roots are crunchy! So the pak really helps...I can say the Vatika stretched my new growth into more of a wave and I am 4a...so thats a GREAT thing!


----------



## mywill33

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Oh yeah one other question  I work out like 3-4 times a week so I have been co washing on Wednesdays ...but since i have so much new growth my hair is puffy! So the caruso rollers arent gonna work! Is it ok to roller set 2 times a week? I usually do it on wash ay? Sat or Sun...I dont have alot of breakage but I dont wanna apply to much heat either.


----------



## JeterCrazed

Is this normal shedding after wash?

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## cia_garces

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



JeterCrazed said:


> Is this normal shedding after wash?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



I would say so. 

In a way, I feel like "normal" depends on A LOT of things. How often you detangle or comb through your hair, how long it's been since your relaxer, what you're combing or detangling with, etc. I stay busy so I normally shampoo and DC once a week. If I wear my hair straight, I'll shed about that much b/c I've been combing through my hair and allowing the hair that naturally sheds to just fall right on out. If I've been bunning or wearing a braidout all week, you would think I was bald if you saw all the hair in my tub and in my comb.  But that's only b/c the 100 some odd hair strands, that I normally shed in every day, have been building up for a week and 700 came out on that one wash day. I don't know the exact number of hairs that are naturally shed per day, but the gist is you're gonna lose/shed a good number of hair daily.   

Ladies, does that sound about right?


----------



## EbonyCPrincess

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

How do you relaxed ladies incorporate ceramides into regimen?  I'm lurking over the ceramide thread as well.  From what I can tell most ladies don't use ceramide oils to seal...


----------



## EbonyCPrincess

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



JeterCrazed said:


> Is this normal shedding after wash?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



Definitely.  Although "normal" is relative...that is not a lot of shed hair, nothing I would be concerned about.


----------



## KhandiB

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Oh yes!
I get 10 times that



JeterCrazed said:


> Is this normal shedding after wash?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## KhandiB

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I have been using Safflower Oil in my conditioners and to seal.

The next oil I want to try is HEMP oil, I have been reading rave reviews about it.



EbonyCPrincess said:


> How do you relaxed ladies incorporate ceramides into regimen?  I'm lurking over the ceramide thread as well.  From what I can tell most ladies don't use ceramide oils to seal...


----------



## Gemini350z

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I love my vatika oil, but i just squeezed it too hard and it exploded all over the place.  I forgot where I purchased it, is there a good place online?


----------



## JeterCrazed

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



cia_garces said:


> I would say so.
> 
> In a way, I feel like "normal" depends on A LOT of things. How often you detangle or comb through your hair, how long it's been since your relaxer, what you're combing or detangling with, etc. I stay busy so I normally shampoo and DC once a week. If I wear my hair straight, I'll shed about that much b/c I've been combing through my hair and allowing the hair that naturally sheds to just fall right on out. If I've been bunning or wearing a braidout all week, you would think I was bald if you saw all the hair in my tub and in my comb.  But that's only b/c the 100 some odd hair strands, that I normally shed in every day, have been building up for a week and 700 came out on that one wash day. I don't know the exact number of hairs that are naturally shed per day, but the gist is you're gonna lose/shed a good number of hair daily.
> 
> Ladies, does that sound about right?



Comb through after wash (2-3x weekly); twice daily.
7.5 weeks since last relax.
I have a peach wood seamless comb, wooden brush with rubber pad and a cheap plastic wide-tooth shower comb.
I have been bunning this week.
I was worried because I was bunning last week and hardly lost any. Starting to wonder if that much hair was normal if some washed turned over maybe 10 hairs total.



EbonyCPrincess said:


> Definitely.  Although "normal" is relative...that is not a lot of shed hair, nothing I would be concerned about.



Thanks 



KhandiB said:


> Oh yes!
> I get 10 times that



Really? Thanks


----------



## SpicyPisces

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



EbonyCPrincess said:


> How do you relaxed ladies incorporate ceramides into regimen?  I'm lurking over the ceramide thread as well.  From what I can tell most ladies don't use ceramide oils to seal...



I seal with Mega Care Grape Seed Oil (it has three ceramide oils...grape seed, sunflower and WGO). I think using ceramides for sealing and adding them to your DCs are the best ways to add them to your regimen.


----------



## chasturner84

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



JeterCrazed said:


> Is this normal shedding after wash?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™


 
I wish I only got that amount! I lose about 3x that much


----------



## JeterCrazed

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



chasturner84 said:


> I wish I only got that amount! I lose about 3x that much



REALLY?!!! I thought after all this time of caring for my hair and taking vitamins and minerals, shedding was supposed to come to a screeching halt. :realitycheck:


----------



## mywill33

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

amazon is good i got it of eBay i forgot the name but she also sells on her site and I have heard it mentioned somebody's cupboard or another lol sorry i dont have the name but she is on ebay.


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

i will be self texlaxing my next touch up. i never had an issue self texturizing. lhcf got me all paranoid. after looking at what i did in the past i see why my self-laxing were such disasters. (i used a regular herbal essense conditioner as a reconstructor....really?!?!) now that i got my joico,salerm and alter ego i think i can do this no sweat

 some parts of my hair are a bit to staight (esp around the front edges and crown). my stylist was overzelous with the smoothing there. it doesnt bother me too much(for now) but i know if i go back for a touch up they will end up being bone straight relaxed.


----------



## Linxnme

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I have a question and have searched but I have not been able to find a concrete answer.  I am trying to put a solid regimen together but i am stuck at the daily moisturizing part.  If I am wearing a roller set, whether bouncy or straight, what moisturizer can I use that will not make my doobie/wrap greasy or wet looking.  

I know I can seal lightly with coconut oil, but I need moisturizer recommendations that are good for using with doobies on a daily basis or every other day.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Linxnme said:


> I have a question and have searched but I have not been able to find a concrete answer.  I am trying to put a solid regimen together but i am stuck at the daily moisturizing part.  If I am wearing a roller set, whether bouncy or straight, what moisturizer can I use that will not make my doobie/wrap greasy or wet looking.
> 
> I know I can seal lightly with coconut oil, but I need moisturizer recommendations that are good for using with doobies on a daily basis or every other day.



I want to know this too.  I did see some Mizani Coconut Hairdress that I am considering going back for in TJ Maxx.  It looks really really light which is what I need.


----------



## mywill33

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I use the mizani cocunt when i want a light moisturizer then i seal with 1 n only argan oil...i also use the neutrogena triple moisture leave in but sometimes  ...after i wash if i feel dry i use the RoseHSO by mizani only atiny bit b4 sealing...depends on how dry your hair is... HTH  btw I am from NO too


----------



## Poranges

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Got a relaxer today. I am a little TOO texlaxed but it's okay. Luckily I still have edges, my PP shedding was something else.


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

is it normal for the hair to feel coarse after getting a relaxer? maybe its because im texlaxed. my hair feels so...not smooth and silky. it doesnt feel rough either....it feels like a sturdy rope or something. i dont know how to explain it. my strands are not coarse so i know its not that...IDK.maybe its because of the Kpak products ive been using. i havent seen much breakage or tangling so i will continue to use them.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Linxnme said:


> I have a question and have searched but I have not been able to find a concrete answer.  I am trying to put a solid regimen together but i am stuck at the daily moisturizing part.  If I am wearing a roller set, whether bouncy or straight, what moisturizer can I use that will not make my doobie/wrap greasy or wet looking.
> 
> I know I can seal lightly with coconut oil, but I need moisturizer recommendations that are good for using with doobies on a daily basis or every other day.


Linxnme - I love Bee Mine Balanced Cream Moisturizer.



JeterCrazed said:


> Is this normal shedding after wash?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™


JeterCrazed - wow, I lose about 10x more than that based on the # of weeks post that I am. My shedding varies.



SpicyPisces said:


> I seal with Mega Care Grape Seed Oil (it has three ceramide oils...grape seed, sunflower and WGO). I think using ceramides for sealing and adding them to your DCs are the best ways to add them to your regimen.


Love the bun SpicyPisces.


----------



## sunnieb

Bump bump bump

Sent from my Comet


----------



## swgpec

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I am contemplating becoming a 100% DIYer but I am afraid of self relaxing.  I love my stylist it's just that sometimes I do not feel that she is doing everything she can to protect my previously relaxed hair, also I wish she were more gentle when she is combing my hair.  When I hear a strand pop I get so irritated--could be that now I am more focused on healthy hair practices.  I am retaining length but I think it could be so much better.  Once I decided to stretch to 8weeks (yes I used to relax at 6 weeks and 4 weeks during the summer) She warned me that my 4 a/b (not sure) would not be able to handle it.  Now when I tell her I want to stretch even further I will probably get the same lecture.


----------



## bebezazueta

I'm back to moisturizing with HE LTR. I bought it a while back during my pj stage and I'm back in love with it. I seal with sunflower oil and my hair is so soft and moist. I usually bun when I have a fresh relaxer. And rollerset deep into my stretch. I take advantage of my slick edges when I can because I'd rather work with what  I have than cause breakage by forcing it to be what's it's not. LOL!  Rollersetting deep in a stretch embraces my new growth instead of fighting it into a bun.


----------



## Bnster

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



bebezazueta said:


> I'm back to moisturizing with HE LTR. I bought it a while back during my pj stage and I'm back in love with it. I seal with sunflower oil and my hair is so soft and moist. I usually bun when I have a fresh relaxer. And rollerset deep into my stretch. I take advantage of my slick edges when I can because I'd rather work with what  I have than cause breakage by forcing it to be what's it's not. LOL!  Rollersetting deep in a stretch embraces my new growth instead of fighting it into a bun.



I like your innovating way of thinking. True your edges are the best with a fresh relaxer, so your bun will look tidy.

I saw a video again with someone taking the next step to making a style be easier to do.  It was on natural hair but to me it can be applied to relax/texlax any kind of hair. She wash and go the next before.  Twist on wet hair and in the morning her hair is dry and well defined. She says she doesn't need to use so much products or no product, compare doing so in the morning, since she got her curl definition while air drying overnight.


----------



## wheezy807

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



swgpec said:


> I am contemplating becoming a 100% DIYer but I am afraid of self relaxing. I love my stylist it's just that sometimes I do not feel that she is doing everything she can to protect my previously relaxed hair, also I wish she were more gentle when she is combing my hair. When I hear a strand pop I get so irritated--could be that now I am more focused on healthy hair practices. I am retaining length but I think it could be so much better. Once I decided to stretch to 8weeks (yes I used to relax at 6 weeks and 4 weeks during the summer) She warned me that my 4 a/b (not sure) would not be able to handle it. Now when I tell her I want to stretch even further I will probably get the same lecture.


@swgpec Trust me, it's not even worth it. I've been there and done that. If you're not ready to self relax, find a new stylist ASAP. Your hair will thank you in the end.


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

So I'm not sure how often I should be detangling.. I've been pin curling and my hair turns out great but my ends tangle together over the course of a day. I've been using one of those vent type brushes to detangle the ends at night but maybe that's too much manipulation? Is daily detangling with my fingers enough or am I being overly paranoid about it?


----------



## swgpec

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

wheezy807 thanks for bringing me back to reality....  She does a good job and I have retained some growth but not as much as I anticipated.  I think sometimes this forum can be a blessing and a curse.  I see all of the gorgeous heads of hair but I think I want instant results.  BTW way your hair is absolutely beautiful!  I think I should just be patient and take one day at a time.  The first pic is where I started Aug of 10 and the second is where I am now.


----------



## bebezazueta

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Raspberry I finger detangle nightly when I pin curl with no problems. If my fingers can't get through it, it's time to dust my ends or moisturize them or both.  

HTH!


----------



## Raspberry

bebezazueta said:


> Raspberry I finger detangle nightly when I pin curl with no problems. If my fingers can't get through it, it's time to dust my ends or moisturize them or both.
> 
> HTH!



Thanks bebezazueta! I realized I needed to rub a leave-in on the ends and finger detangling was much simpler... Duh right? Lol.. I'm getting the hang of this


----------



## JeterCrazed

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



divachyk said:


> @JeterCrazed - wow, I lose about 10x more than that based on the # of weeks post that I am.



I was about 7 weeks. How many weeks are u?


----------



## beloved1bx

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

swgpec your hair looks really thick and healthy.  you've been able to make a lot of progress in a year.  If you have a stylist that you actually like, you might just have to ignore her chatter.  I found a stylist this year that I think does a pretty good job with my relaxer.  I went in 10 weeks post, and she started telling me i should get a relaxer every 6 weeks, and stretching too long is what causes my shedding.  I only go to her for my relaxers, so obviously i know my hair better than her.  My hair sheds a lot no matter what.  I just ignored all that, and next time i went back i was 12 weeks post, LoL.  She complained a bit, but at the end of the day I walked out of there with a head of freshly relaxed hair, which is all i cared about.

I self-relaxed on Labor Day after reading up on _numerous _threads.  It's not the first time i've tried but it's the first time i'd say it was actually 'successful'.  I think I texlaxed a bit, which i don't think i mind so far.  I was 12 weeks post, and I ended up flat ironing my new growth a few days beforehand.  Some people are probs shaking their heads, BUT I did it on a low setting.  I wasn't aiming to get it bone straight.  I just wanted to make it a little more manageable to that it would be easier to detangle/part my hair, instead of fighting with it when applying the relaxer.  

I might alternate between going to a stylist and doing it myself.  It is a pretty time consuming process (I did the half and half method).  I also read an old thread about adding some kind of silk protein to your hair before you relax.  I sprayed on Aphogee Keratin & Green Tree Reconstructor onto my new growth before I relaxed, and my newly relaxed hair feels much smoother than the rest of my hair.  So i think i'll continue to do that whether i self-relax or go to a stylist.


----------



## swgpec

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

beloved1bx thanks for your detailed response.  I do like my stylist as a person and a stylist. I think I will focus on doing a better job managing my new growth, protecting my previously relaxed hair and stretching longer and longer until I can relax two or no more than three times per year.

I am a shedder also, no matter what I shed, some things I have learned on this board has lessened the shedding but I still shed and don't get too freaked about about it unless it gets excessive.  My main focus is my edges and getting them thicker, think this will only happen with stretching.

Good to hear about your self-relaxing experience.  Your hair is beautiful and healthy.  What relaxer (and flat iron if you use one) do you use.  It's difficult to tell by pictures but looks like we could be hair twins and I thought we were about the same length until I looked closer--you look bra strap length and I'm not there yet.  Could take forever lol, I'm tall with a long torso.  My hair looks thick in the pictures but it's because I air dried.  It's dense but my strands are fine..... I covet coarse and natural hair, but realistically speaking my hair will never look the way some of the heads of hair look on this board, so I just admire and appreciate all of the beautiful heads of hair that I see and work with what I have. 

Still on the fence about self relaxing but would not want to hinder the process I have made.  So for now I will read the self relaxing thread until I am a bit more confident.

 Is this the usual stretching time for you (12 weeks) now?  And is your strand fine?   I ask because when I have product on my hair it looks identical to yours.


----------



## beloved1bx

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

swgpec we might be hair twins!  I do have very fine strands.  I have to use protein regularly otherwise my hair will break off daily.  It's always dry and my hair sheds constantly.  I'm actually very tender-headed so i always used no-lye relaxers in the past because i burn very easily.  But when i tried my stylist for the first time in March she relaxed my hair with Mizani Butterblends LYE, and it wasn't planned, so i didn't prep for it (making sure not to scratch my scalp, spray, base, etc.) and i didn't burn at all, which is a miracle and why i've gone back to her.

I usually stretch 8-10 weeks.  My relaxer in June at the salon was at 12 weeks, which wasn't planned, but my stylist and I couldn't get our schedules to match.  My last relaxer 3 weeks ago (self-relax) was also 12 weeks, but I used Mizani Butterblends No-Lye because the BSS didn't have the lye version (and i was nervous about using Lye on my own).

I have thinning edges.  It's been that way for years now, but lately it seems to be getting worse, and i'm afraid i'll wake up one day and they'll be completely gone.  So as of this last relaxer i've decided to stop relaxing them.  I sectioned off the very front, and flat twisted along my hairline, and relaxed the rest of my hair.  I plan to do this even when i go to my stylist.  Just want to see if that will help them grow in, along with applying castor oil.  I do miss the feeling of having super smooth edges after a fresh relaxer, LoL, but we'll see how this goes.

And I use a Solia flat-iron.  I'm actually not that close to BSL (i wish).  I have long legs and a short torso.  And I just trimmed by hair last week, so I think i'm closer to APL now.


----------



## sunnieb

Bump bump bump

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Solitude

Okay, so the last time I relaxed, I switched from Phyto to Creme of Nature Argan Oil. Everything seemed fine, but in these last 3-4 weeks, I've noticed increased dryness, like extreme dryness. 

I got a recommendation from a girl at a place called Beauty First here in Houston. She suggested Bumble & Bumble Creme de Coco Masque. Let me tell you...my hair felt so soft and moisturized that I didn't need a creamy leave-in. I just sprayed my hair with heat protectant and rollerset it. 

I'm not saying to run out and buy it because it is pricey, $26, but I'm happy with it so far. I'll have to see how my hair holds up over the next few days/weeks of consistent use.

I also ordered Hydratherma Naturals daily growth lotion. I plan to stretch until the end of the year, avoid direct heat, DC with every wash, and moisturize my hair twice a day (I'm lazy about this!)

I also think rollersetting leaves my hair smoother than airdrying.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## chasturner84

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Solitude said:


> Okay, so the last time I relaxed, I switched from Phyto to Creme of Nature Argan Oil. Everything seemed fine, but in these last 3-4 weeks, I've noticed increased dryness, like extreme dryness.
> 
> I got a recommendation from a girl at a place called Beauty First here in Houston. She suggested Bumble & Bumble Creme de Coco Masque. Let me tell you...my hair felt so soft and moisturized that I didn't need a creamy leave-in. I just sprayed my hair with heat protectant and rollerset it.
> 
> I'm not saying to run out and buy it because it is pricey, $26, but I'm happy with it so far. I'll have to see how my hair holds up over the next few days/weeks of consistent use.
> 
> I also ordered Hydratherma Naturals daily growth lotion. I plan to stretch until the end of the year, avoid direct heat, DC with every wash, and moisturize my hair twice a day (I'm lazy about this!)
> 
> I also think rollersetting leaves my hair smoother than airdrying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


 
I'm definitely curious to know how the  Hydratherma Naturals Daily Growth Lotion does on your hair. Keep us updated!


----------



## KhandiB

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

This is me to a T!



swgpec said:


> beloved1bx thanks for your detailed response.  I do like my stylist as a person and a stylist. I think I will focus on doing a better job managing my new growth, protecting my previously relaxed hair and stretching longer and longer until I can relax two or no more than three times per year.
> 
> *I am a shedder also, no matter what I shed, some things I have learned on this board has lessened the shedding but I still shed and don't get too freaked about about it unless it gets excessive.  My main focus is my edges and getting them thicker, think this will only happen with stretching.*
> 
> Good to hear about your self-relaxing experience.  Your hair is beautiful and healthy.  What relaxer (and flat iron if you use one) do you use.  It's difficult to tell by pictures but looks like we could be hair twins and I thought we were about the same length until I looked closer--you look bra strap length and I'm not there yet.  Could take forever lol, I'm tall with a long torso.  My hair looks thick in the pictures but it's because I air dried.  It's dense but my strands are fine..... I covet coarse and natural hair, but realistically speaking my hair will never look the way some of the heads of hair look on this board, so I just admire and appreciate all of the beautiful heads of hair that I see and work with what I have.
> 
> Still on the fence about self relaxing but would not want to hinder the process I have made.  So for now I will read the self relaxing thread until I am a bit more confident.
> 
> Is this the usual stretching time for you (12 weeks) now?  And is your strand fine?   I ask because when I have product on my hair it looks identical to yours.


----------



## JeterCrazed

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Currently 9 weeks post. Here's my stretching wash day reggie. Finally got it down pat since joining this month. 

Shampoo- 
Chi Deep Brilliance Balancing
	or  Chi Hydrating Nourish Intense Silk Bath
	or  100% Dead Sea Mud
Condition- 
Chi Deep Brilliance Moisture Shine
	 & Chi Deep Brilliance Reconstruct Protein 
	 or Chi Keratin 17
Detangle- 
Sebastian Drench
	or Biolage Detangling Solution
_*comb here* *rinse* *towel blot*_​Scalp-    
100% Emu Oil
         and Lavender Jamaican Black Castor Oil

_*lightly apply Emu Oil to the Scalp* *lightly apply JBCO to the wack patch*_​
Leave-in- 
Chi Ionic Color Protect System (3) Leave-in Mask [I do not have color in my hair.]
         and  100% Pure Argan Oil

_*mix together and apply* _​Ends Sealing-
Lavender Jamaican Black Castor Oil

_*comb into ponytail* *cover with “do-rag”* *air dry*_​


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

*I really am gonna give this henna thing a try... I have text-laxed hair that I thought would thicken up, but it isn't as thick as I would like, also using Castor/JBCO*


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Maaaannn.. I had my first experience with the sweater I had on snagging my hair erplexed. I probably broke off a good 50 hairs (yes I kind of counted lolsmh).. plus I didn't even have bobby pins to get my hair out of the way and my boss was harassing me all day and I barely had time to think.  **Note to Self: I will be bunning my hair when wearing certain fabrics. **


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Raspberry - sweaters are no joke!  I've been where you are.

The worst feeling was when I felt my hair snagging and tried to slowly work the hairs loose.  Didn't work.


----------



## Raspberry

sunnieb said:


> Raspberry - sweaters are no joke!  I've been where you are.
> 
> The worst feeling was when I felt my hair snagging and tried to slowly work the hairs loose.  Didn't work.


Ugh. Just turrible.... now I gotta look for bunning tutorials cause I swear I don't know how to make a proper bun lol


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Raspberry said:


> Ugh. Just turrible.... now I gotta look for bunning tutorials cause I swear I don't know how to make a proper bun lol



Come and lurk (or join ) the Bunning Challenge thread!  You'll be bunning in no time! 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=512051


----------



## Solitude

H4irHappy said:


> My favorite relaxed head of all time, Macherieamour, is transitioning to natural hair! She's 9 months post and you can't even tell, she really knows how to care for her hair.
> 
> http://www.healthytextures.com/articles/20110915



H4irHappy

I'm a member over at HT and I saw this. I'm happy for her...but I hate to lose a hair idol :-( 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## Solitude

chasturner84 said:


> I'm definitely curious to know how the  Hydratherma Naturals Daily Growth Lotion does on your hair. Keep us updated!



I will. I got my order in the mail today and realized that I accidentally ordered the oil! Ughhhh but I will likely order a sample pack of everything in a couple of weeks. I started a thread in Hydratherma naturals to post about the products and hopefully get more responses.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



sunnieb said:


> Come and lurk (or join ) the Bunning Challenge thread!  You'll be bunning in no time!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=512051



Thanks girl 

sunnieb What kind of hair tie are you wearing in your sig? I'm scared of elastics but need something to put my hair up easily...


----------



## sunnieb

Raspberry I'm wearing a black silk scrunchie.  I think I ordered it from amazon.

Sent from my Comet


----------



## bebezazueta

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hello ladies,

I was so excited to go to a meetup but when I went to RSVP, I noticed it was for naturals only and they welcomed transitioners too. Yes it's a LHCF new orleans meet up.  Oh well, i just want to connect with some local LHCF ladies. 

Any texlaxed/relaxed ladies living in Louisiana up in here?  LOL!


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

*bebezazueta, I call "time for a crash, Lol*


----------



## bebezazueta

AnjelLuvsUBabe LOL!  I should huh. I love all hair as long as it's healthy. *shrugs*


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *@bebezazueta, I call "time for a crash, Lol*





bebezazueta said:


> @AnjelLuvsUBabe LOL!  I should huh. I love all hair as long as it's healthy. *shrugs*



Whachu mean it was for "naturals only"????? 

There was an LHCF meetup and relaxed heads were singled out and excluded?????

You shoulda crashed.  If I lived close to you I would've gone with you!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

^^^^I'm sorry that was just plain rude!

All of the LHCF meetups I've seen didn't exclude anyone.  It was just about meeting up with members and talking about our hair obsession.


----------



## bebezazueta

sunnieb it hasn't happened yet. LOL!  But yep if you lived here we could crash together. LOL!


----------



## LaidBak

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

*sigh* why do WE always find reasons to divide ourselves?


----------



## bebezazueta

To be fair let me tell it all. It's advertised here as "new Orleans Meetup" and there was a fb event link to go to RSVP.  But when I clicked the link it said "naturals in new Orleans meet and greet".


----------



## bebezazueta

LaidBak exactly. Why all the division?  It's enough we are stereotyped and discriminated against by other races and genders but for us divide internally all because of a chemical service, is crazy to me.


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

bebezazueta That's unfortunate  Maybe you should message the meet-up organizers to clarify? I'd like to to give them the benefit of the doubt that maybe they've only connected to other naturals on here and weren't thinking they may be excluding relaxed heads...


----------



## bebezazueta

Raspberry I posted in the meetup thread that I wanted to go but it's just for naturals. So I'll see what their response is.


----------



## Bnster

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Let us know how it goes.  I hope you get to go!


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

My hair looks friggin awesome today, Thanks LHCF 

I've been wearing primarily wavy or curly looks, I'm not sure how to get my hair to look completely straight without heat.. is my only option a wrap? I'm a bit paranoid of stressing my edges and ends out brushing it around like that.  Or should I experiment with air drying straight?


----------



## bebezazueta

Raspberry I want to see!

For straight hair maintenance besides a wrap you can do a large loose bun or large pin curls to give it a bump or slight wave. HTH!


----------



## VictoriaRaquel

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



bebezazueta said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I was so excited to go to a meetup but when I went to RSVP, I noticed it was for naturals only and they welcomed transitioners too. Yes it's a LHCF new orleans meet up.  Oh well, i just want to connect with some local LHCF ladies.
> 
> Any texlaxed/relaxed ladies living in Louisiana up in here?  LOL!



I'm relaxed and living in New Orleans! HEY GIRL! 

If there are any other relaxed Louisiana ladies on LHCF, I would love for all of us to crash this "Naturals Only" New Orleans Meet Up. I can't understand why some people feel the need to be so divisive. It just seems so silly, especially when we all have the same goal of growing and maintaining a long, thick, and healthy head of hair!


----------



## bebezazueta

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

VictoriaRaquel hey boo!  

Girl I was just gonna let it go. But if you down I'm down. LOL!


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



bebezazueta said:


> For straight hair maintenance besides a wrap you can do a large loose bun or large pin curls to give it a bump or slight wave. HTH!



Thanks bebezazueta  The bun worked out well, I need to tweak my method a bit cause one side of my hair came out smoother than the other but it was a win overall...


----------



## bebezazueta

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Raspberry said:


> Thanks bebezazueta  The bun worked out well, I need to tweak my method a bit cause one side of my hair came out smoother than the other but it was a win overall...



Raspberry I'm glad it worked for you!


----------



## Magnolia85

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I think its time for a relaxer change. Im not getting the same results from the ORS relaxer like I use too. Im looking at Mizani butter blends but not sure what all to buy with it or can it be used by itself? help me please


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

@Magnolia85 i been using mizani bb lye for my past 3 relaxers and I luv it! I do not neutralize or dc with any of the mizani products and it works for me just fine. I grease my scalp with a base creme from the bss, rinse relaxer out thoroughly, aphogee2 min, neutralize with something from the bss, clarify and deep condition with whats in my stash. Great results every time. I use the regular and since i want a textured look i add 1/2 cuip of evoo!


----------



## [email protected]@

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I created a thread on this when I could have just posted here:

What are you guys using to moisturize your ends? I'm a 4b relaxed head, but my strands are still thick-ish and prone to dryness... I used to use the original Hairveda whipped ends before the formula change...then QP Mango Butter before that changed too. Has anyone used those and moved on to something better?


----------



## bebezazueta

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Ok relaxed ladies!  I was just informed that the New Orleans meet up is NOT just for naturals!  VictoriaRaquel are you still going?


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



keyawarren said:


> I created a thread on this when I could have just posted here:
> 
> What are you guys using to moisturize your ends? I'm a 4b relaxed head, but my strands are still thick-ish and prone to dryness... I used to use the original Hairveda whipped ends before the formula change...then QP Mango Butter before that changed too. Has anyone used those and moved on to something better?



keyawarren I'm still figuring out dry ends myself but I'm finding that straight up oil works better to moisturize than cream leave-ins on mine. I usually dampen my hands with water, poor a little Hot Six Oil in my hands and rub them on my ends before bed. This helps but I"m wondering if there's some additional DC type stuff I could do just for my ends.


----------



## hothair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



keyawarren said:


> I created a thread on this when I could have just posted here:
> 
> What are you guys using to moisturize your ends? I'm a 4b relaxed head, but my strands are still thick-ish and prone to dryness... I used to use the original Hairveda whipped ends before the formula change...then QP Mango Butter before that changed too. Has anyone used those and moved on to something better?



Killer formula for my ends, Giovanni direct (rubbed btw the palms) and sealed with a lil castor oil or almond oil - do it at night and bun it till morning.

Peeking in to see what you guys are up to - My hair's growing like crazy I think I have 3 months growth in 8 weeks, struggling to maintain my stretch already so putting some extensions in for a change.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I live about 4 hrs away from New Orleans. Would be nice to meet up with others but that's a long drive for me. Maybe next time. Oh and I'm relaxed VictoriaRaquel and bebezazueta.


----------



## Magnolia85

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



VirGoViXxEn said:


> @Magnolia85 i been using mizani bb lye for my past 3 relaxers and I luv it! I do not neutralize or dc with any of the mizani products and it works for me just fine. I grease my scalp with a base creme from the bss, rinse relaxer out thoroughly, aphogee2 min, neutralize with something from the bss, clarify and deep condition with whats in my stash. Great results every time. I use the regular and since i want a textured look i add 1/2 cuip of evoo!


Thank you very much for your response!


----------



## bebezazueta

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

divachyk I want to make it to Destin, FL soon. We can do lunch if you're close.


----------



## [email protected]@

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Raspberry said:


> keyawarren I'm still figuring out dry ends myself but I'm finding that straight up oil works better to moisturize than cream leave-ins on mine. I usually dampen my hands with water, poor a little Hot Six Oil in my hands and rub them on my ends before bed. This helps but I"m wondering if there's some additional DC type stuff I could do just for my ends.



I've used my castor oil mix and it works a little. What works best so far is a moisturizer under the oils. Maybe I should try water too? Does it ever cause reversion?


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



keyawarren said:


> I created a thread on this when I could have just posted here:
> 
> What are you guys using to moisturize your ends? I'm a 4b relaxed head, but my strands are still thick-ish and prone to dryness... I used to use the original Hairveda whipped ends before the formula change...then QP Mango Butter before that changed too. Has anyone used those and moved on to something better?



keyawarren - My hair is naturally dry from root to end.  It's been like that even before I was relaxed.

What works to keep my ends moisturized is: Bunning 5x a week, cowashing 2-3x a week and moisturizing 2x a day.  

I moisturize in the morning using ORS Carrot Oil first, then NTM Silk Touch.  I do the same process at night but I follow with an oil (castor oil or EVCO) and bun for the night.


----------



## blackberry815

What protein treatments are you ladies using to stop breakage immediately? Which ones do you love and which ones do you hate? 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

blackberry815 Aubrey Organics GPB is great.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



bebezazueta said:


> @divachyk I want to make it to Destin, FL soon. We can do lunch if you're close.


bebezazueta - yes ma'am, very close. Let me know.


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm really appreciating the effects of ceramides on my hair, especially the ends. I've been using Matrix Biolage Fortifying Leave-in, which is chock full of concentrated synthetic ceramides (much more concentrated then natural ceramide oils). It doesn't do much as far as detangling and my hair doesn't feel immediately moisturized after use but where I see the benefits is in the strength and elasticity of my hair, even the dryer ends... so even if my ends feel dry at times they're still strong and don't break off with combing and can withstand moderate manipulation.  According to the research, ceramides benefit processed/relaxed hair the most...

I was using Hot 6 Oil to seal at night, which also has some natural ceramide oils in it but I"m going to switch to Supergirl's Silk Dreams Nourish Oil since I just got my bundle in the mail . Nourish Oil has some ceramide oils in it too, as well as avacado oil.. a new one for me.


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

wow i took down my wrap from my rollerset and my hair is so thick looking. i dont think ive had much nice looking hair ever. im really glad i relaxed. my hair looks better and feel better then it did when i was using Natural and using Direct heat

this is when i bktd earlier in the year




and this is after my rollerset+wrap with ZERO direct heat




my hair isnt perfectly straight but i need to learn how to wrap better LOL


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

@Napp your hair looks nice and healthy  Your hair is straight enough, no need to worry IMO... plus getting the perfect wrap can be a lot of manipulation.

It's difficult to have pin straight hair without direct heat.. I don't plan on using direct heat anytime soon, so I've embraced the wavy look on my hair or curly/wavy ends... looks more bodified.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Napp your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Raspberry said:


> @Napp your hair looks nice and healthy  Your hair is straight enough, no need to worry IMO... plus getting the perfect wrap can be a lot of manipulation.
> 
> It's difficult to have pin straight hair without direct heat.. I don't plan on using direct heat anytime soon, so I've embraced the wavy look on my hair or curly/wavy ends... looks more bodified.



its ok for now but i wish i could get my hair a little smoother... i think i will be doing a corrective next relaxer. my hair still has way too much texture and feels semi natural

thanks for the compliments! i see myself staying on team relaxed for quite some time


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Ok, so my bantu knot set with foam wrap lotion was a fail...came out poofy and weird looking, not even shiny.

Has anyone done a successful wet wrap without heat? I would like to try it after a wash..t-shirt dry for a bit, then wrap.  I do have a hooded dryer but it's old and kinda cheap, I feel like I need to upgrade to something better.. or a bonnet dryer.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Napp - looking good.
Raspberry - may I ask, why use foam? Not meaning to talk you out of your product choice but perhaps using a thick leave-in (LI) might help form your bantu-knot. I use foam to roller set but wouldn't necessarily use it for a bantu knot. Do you have a good, thick LI?


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



divachyk said:


> @Napp - looking good.
> @Raspberry - may I ask, why use foam? Not meaning to talk you out of your product choice but perhaps using a thick leave-in (LI) might help form your bantu-knot. I use foam to roller set but wouldn't necessarily use it for a bantu knot. Do you have a good, thick LI?


divachyk I usually use a thick leave-in but I had the foam sitting there and decided to experiment, bad idea as it turns out


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Raspberry - I knotted my hair several times with success and only used a LI, a little bit of oil and then knotted hair. Maybe someone can chime in who pulled off the foam with success.


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



divachyk said:


> @Raspberry - I knotted my hair several times with success and only used a LI, a little bit of oil and then knotted hair. Maybe someone can chime in who pulled off the foam with success.



Nah, I've learned my lesson lol.. but it did get me thinking about the best way to wrap my hair. Is it worth doing with a lot of new growth or should I only wrap within a few weeks of a TU?


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

@Raspberry, are you referring to traditional wrapping?

I use to wrap religiously prior to LHCF. My edges on my right side thinned a little and I attribute it to years of wrapping and being a right side sleeper. Now I only wrap when roller setting for the saran wrap treatment**. If I want to wrap my hair at night for sleek next day hair, I cross wrap the hair.

**Even when doing the saran treatment, I let my ng do to the talking. I will wrap the hair as long as my ng allows me to navigate through it. I find that I can no longer wrap the hair for the saran wrap treatment when I'm 9-12 weeks post. So, I'll roller set and just let the curls fall without wrapping the hair for the saran wrap treatment.

Does that help? If not, get back at me.


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



divachyk said:


> @Raspberry, are you referring to traditional wrapping?
> 
> I use to wrap religiously prior to LHCF. My edges on my right side thinned a little and I attribute it to years of wrapping and being a right side sleeper. Now I only wrap when roller setting for the saran wrap treatment**. If I want to wrap my hair at night for sleek next day hair, I cross wrap the hair.
> 
> **Even when doing the saran treatment, I let my ng do to the talking. I will wrap the hair as long as my ng allows me to navigate through it. I find that I can no longer wrap the hair for the saran wrap treatment when I'm 9-12 weeks post. So, I'll roller set and just let the curls fall without wrapping the hair for the saran wrap treatment.
> 
> Does that help? If not, get back at me.



Thanks divachyk this helps . I'm not relaxed bone straight so it's not as easy for me to get sleek hair after a braid-out or whatever so I'm experimenting with different techniques. I  haven't tried cross-wrapping yet but I will. 

As my stretch progresses I might try working with my braid-outs over a few days by pineappleing at night, updos, etc. Then it'll be time to wash again I guess..


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Raspberry - check out this vid. I learned a thing or two on cross wrapping. I simply part my hair down the middle and swoop the hair around the back (left side swooped to the right and the right side swooped to the left). I will try her method out and see what I get.


----------



## carletta

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I have one question...................do any of you ladies use a reconstructor after rinsing out your relaxer ??? or can you do that ?...............


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



divachyk said:


> @Raspberry - check out this vid. I learned a thing or two on cross wrapping. I simply part my hair down the middle and swoop the hair around the back (left side swooped to the right and the right side swooped to the left). I will try her method out and see what I get.



Good vid.. my stylist also puts rollers in the crown for a wrap. I think it gives more body and for a DYI'er it may prevent the need to do as much brushing...


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

K.. so I'm learning I need to be more heavy-handed when applying products. I'm so used to being sparing and wanting to avoid a greasy look but my relaxed hair sucks up the moisture so no need to be stingy. Plus my knot-outs/braid-outs, etc come out better when set with more product.

I'm no good at layering products.. now I just spritz and dip various leave-ins and mix them all together in my hands and apply, and use Ion Silk Drops last as a shine serum.. seems to be working out 

Air drying with a simple bun has been working out well.. I'm soo happy that I'm finding a simple routine


----------



## bebezazueta

carletta after rinsing out my relaxer I do a "neutralizing protein step". It has polypeptide proteins, orange oil and a ph of 5.5. I don't rinse it out I just add the neutralizing shampoo on top because the instructions say so. This treatment is part of a relaxer system by this local hair dresser. 

To answer your question some use aphoghee 2 min or joico k pak as a mid step light protein treatment right before neutralizing. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

For the first time in years, I went a week without deep conditioning.  My schedule was so busy, that I just didn't have time.

I cowashed 4x though and my hair loved it.  I may think about doing this again on purpose and see how my hair responds.

I'm under the dryer now doing a moisturizing dc.  I also clarified to get rid of all of the buildup from cowashing only last week.


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I flat ironed my hair on Sat at 6 weeks post. I have the shine and the swing, but notice that it tangles. I can comb through it with my big shower comb or a mason pearson detangler comb but it tangles again. Could this be from it hanging and rubbing against me or is it because it is stick straight? I don't like using a comb because then some is going to pop off from combing. Anyone notice this when wearing your hair staight from being flat ironed?   I asked this in a separate thread, but I may get more answers here.
__________________


----------



## blackberry815

janeemat said:


> I flat ironed my hair on Sat at 6 weeks post. I have the shine and the swing, but notice that it tangles. I can comb through it with my big shower comb or a mason pearson detangler comb but it tangles again. Could this be from it hanging and rubbing against me or is it because it is stick straight? I don't like using a comb because then some is going to pop off from combing. Anyone notice this when wearing your hair staight from being flat ironed?   I asked this in a separate thread, but I may get more answers here.
> __________________



Maybe u need a trim?


----------



## hothair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

If your hair is tangling at 6 weeks you either need a trim or a treatment to lay down your cuticles.


----------



## bebezazueta

janeemat I agree with the other ladies. If you shampooed with a product with a high ph which lifts the cuticles then you need a product such as roux porosity control conditioner or AVJ to lower the ph and seal the cuticle. If this doesn't work then I would trim. HTH!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



bebezazueta said:


> @janeemat I agree with the other ladies. If you shampooed with a product with a high ph which lifts the cuticles then you need a product such as *roux porosity control conditioner* or AVJ to lower the ph and seal the cuticle. If this doesn't work then I would trim. HTH!
> 
> I did a semi permanent rinse on Sat and used the Roux before I put the rinse on.  After that I did a light poo followed by Joico Kpac (5min) and then the Kpac hydrating cond.  Did I use the Roux in the wrong order.  I had a 2 inch trim in April and 1 inch July 1st.


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



hothair said:


> If your hair is tangling at 6 weeks you either need a trim or a treatment to lay down your cuticles.


 
I have done 2 treatments since my last relaxer.  Aphoghee followed by Kenra moisturizing cond.


----------



## bebezazueta

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

janeemat I do roux porosity control or a ACV rinse as my last step.


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



bebezazueta said:


> @janeemat I do *roux porosity* control or a ACV rinse *as my last step*.


 
Maybe this is where I went wrong.  Or am I over reacting to think that since my hair is flat ironed I should be able to run a comb through it without it  getting tangled.  I guess I will do a little dusting tonight.


----------



## Evallusion

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm experimenting with buns.  What product/technique are you all using to get your hair to lay flat/slick/sleek?


----------



## yora88

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I have fallen back in love with pantene relaxed and natural oil moisturizer. I've been using it lately since I've washed my hair with Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition products and my hair is shiny and not weighed down.


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

For ladies who self-trim, what is your technique? Tips for trimming evenly? I really need to get rid of these bushy ends.. no amount of pampering is going to make them healthier. I don't want to wait until my next salon visit so I'm down for doing it myself.


----------



## crlsweetie912

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Evallusion said:


> I'm experimenting with buns. What product/technique are you all using to get your hair to lay flat/slick/sleek?


 I swear by Hairveda whipped gelly.  I wash deep condition weekly, when I'm bunning I add a generous amount to my edges, and comb/brush it a bit to get it smooth and secure with my pony holder.  I tie down with a scarf till dry the next morning.  I add a bit of cocasta oil (also HV) and my buns last ALL WEEK!  At night all I have to do is add a bit more oil (I spray my ends with hairveda hydra silica spray) and this regimen has helped my hair so much!!!  I think I have been using whipped gelly since HV first came out...HTH.
  Right now I have been bunning since last week, usually I shampoo on Saturday's but I was too tired and skipped this past Saturday, and my hair still looks GREAT!  I can comb through it and it's still soft, not hard or sticky!


----------



## AryaStarr258

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Raspberry said:


> For ladies who self-trim, what is your technique? Tips for trimming evenly? I really need to get rid of these bushy ends.. no amount of pampering is going to make them healthier. I don't want to wait until my next salon visit so I'm down for doing it myself.



My technique is the age-old search and destroy method. I take a section of hair, look at the ends, then snip the ones that are split or damaged. That's about it. As for trimming evenly, I don't even worry about that. I'm more concerned about the health of my hair than how even it is. 'Course I'm not running around half-EL, half-CBL. I trim within reason.


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



AryaStarr258 said:


> My technique is the age-old search and destroy method. I take a section of hair, look at the ends, then snip the ones that are split or damaged. That's about it. As for trimming evenly, I don't even worry about that. I'm more concerned about the health of my hair than how even it is. 'Course I'm not running around half-EL, half-CBL. I trim within reason.



Thanks AryaStarr258! You're right, I shouldn't worry about evenness so much, plus I don't wear my hair bone straight anyways. 

I need to cut about an inch off.. I'm actually surprised my stylist didn't trim them but I shouldn't complain about a stylist not being scissor happy


----------



## mywill33

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

argh!!!!!!!!! ladies I am having hair issues! Last did the vatika oil on my hair then went to the gym...came home washed it with my joico k pak shampoo then did thr k pak intensive treatment then topped it off with the k pak conditioner...WHY WHY WHY my hair was rough! But I did it b/c i felt like and saw my hair breaking an inch from the bottom...i have co washed this week and moisturized oiled but still some breaking...on top of all this i think my hair has hit a slump in growth...i am using a mega tek mix...any advice for me...sorry for the rant


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



mywill33 said:


> argh!!!!!!!!! ladies I am having hair issues! Last did the vatika oil on my hair then went to the gym...came home washed it with my joico k pak shampoo then did thr k pak intensive treatment then topped it off with the k pak conditioner...WHY WHY WHY my hair was rough! But I did it b/c i felt like and saw my hair breaking an inch from the bottom...i have co washed this week and moisturized oiled but still some breaking...on top of all this i think my hair has hit a slump in growth...i am using a mega tek mix...any advice for me...sorry for the rant



I think if you did the Kpak shampoo and intensive treatment you should have followed with a moisturizing conditioner, sounds like you used a lot of protein.


----------



## blackberry815

Any relaxed ladies using the denman for detangling? Which do u recommend?


----------



## kupenda

Yay!! I'm getting my first trim in the next two weeks! I'm scared lol


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MsDee14

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



mywill33 said:


> argh!!!!!!!!! ladies I am having hair issues! Last did the vatika oil on my hair then went to the gym...came home washed it with my joico k pak shampoo then did thr k pak intensive treatment then topped it off with the k pak conditioner...WHY WHY WHY my hair was rough! But I did it b/c i felt like and saw my hair breaking an inch from the bottom...i have co washed this week and moisturized oiled but still some breaking...on top of all this i think my hair has hit a slump in growth...i am using a mega tek mix...any advice for me...sorry for the rant


 
mywill33
I agree with RoundEyedGirl504
I'm not familiar with Joico K Pak , but I just took a look at the ingredients in the conditioner and it looks to be a light protein conditioner. 
Mega-Tek is also protein. Maybe you should incorporate more moisturizing products in your regimen.


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm at the 6 week mark.. time to start using these stretching techniques I've been reading about. First up tomorrow is to apply my conditioner like a relaxer.. that's a lot of condish to go through but that just means I'll have an excuse to buy more lol. I'm gonna use GVP Conditioning Balm (Matrix). 

What cheapish conditioners do you all recommend if you need to use a lot of it? Less than $6...


----------



## Queenmickie

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I always use good condish when i apply relaxer style, but I'm a newbie and don't know any better!


----------



## bebezazueta

Raspberry hey girl!  I mix the Cheapies with oils and a little of the good stuff. I use the cheapie as a base.  My fav cheapies are V05 moisture milks ($1),  suave coconut ($1), Aussie 3 min miracle ($3). Then I add a ceramides oil and a couple of tablespoons of my "good" condish and mix up in a color applicator bowl and apply like a relaxer with an applicator brush. HTH!

Oh the ceramides oil I use is sunflower oil. They sell it at the dollar store. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Queenmickie said:


> I always use good condish when i apply relaxer style, but I'm a newbie and don't know any better!


Queenmickie lol I bet your hair thanked you for it though... If wanted to go all out I'd use Kerastase products for everything.. including co-washes 



bebezazueta said:


> @Raspberry hey girl!  I mix the Cheapies with oils and a little of the good stuff. I use the cheapie as a base.  My fav cheapies are V05 moisture milks ($1),  suave coconut ($1), Aussie 3 min miracle ($3). Then I add a ceramides oil and a couple of tablespoons of my "good" condish and mix up in a color applicator bowl and apply like a relaxer with an applicator brush. HTH!
> 
> Oh the ceramides oil I use is sunflower oil. They sell it at the dollar store.



Thanks bebezazueta that's a great idea , I'll pick up some "supplies" tomorrow.. it's cool that a little oil goes a long way.


----------



## mywill33

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I think if you did the Kpak shampoo and intensive treatment you should have followed with a moisturizing conditioner, sounds like you used a lot of protein.



I forgot to mention that I did but i cant remember what i used...my freaking hair is breaking as i grab it!my tresses are stressed!


----------



## bebezazueta

Yes! Toy is here!  Can't wait to see all that gawgeous hair!

I love this thread and the positivity in it!  Thanks ladies!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lustrous

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

mywill33 ,you and i are in similar boats. i too use joico k pak but i just dropped mega-tek from my regimen. I was using it twice a week after each cowash(with a moisturising conditioner). after the cowash and megatek application to the scalp.(though some would get on the hair itself) i would use a non-protein leave in. once a week i would wash everything out and start afresh.  I was even taking garlic regularly to combat any possible shedding since i read that was a side effect. Despite all that I got the same problem that you are having. my hair was becoming so fragile, it was like the individual strands were thinning or something. everything was snap, crackle, pop! Maybe drop the megatek for a few weeks. See if there is an improvement. I'm doing better without it. HTH


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



sunnieb said:


> For the first time in years, I went a week without deep conditioning.  My schedule was so busy, that I just didn't have time.
> 
> I cowashed 4x though and my hair loved it.  I may think about doing this again on purpose and see how my hair responds.
> 
> I'm under the dryer now doing a moisturizing dc.  I also clarified to get rid of all of the buildup from cowashing only last week.


sunnieb - I find that I can skip DC every now and all remain ok.



janeemat said:


> Maybe this is where I went wrong.  Or am I over reacting to think that since my hair is flat ironed I should be able to run a comb through it without it  getting tangled.  I guess I will do a little dusting tonight.


janeemat - snagging could me a trim is needed but it also might be because of product buildup.



Evallusion said:


> I'm experimenting with buns.  What product/technique are you all using to get your hair to lay flat/slick/sleek?


Evallusion - 1st place - Bee Mine Curly Butter. 2nd place - HV whipped gelly.



Raspberry said:


> I'm at the 6 week mark.. time to start using these stretching techniques I've been reading about. First up tomorrow is to apply my conditioner like a relaxer.. that's a lot of condish to go through but that just means I'll have an excuse to buy more lol. I'm gonna use GVP Conditioning Balm (Matrix).
> 
> What cheapish conditioners do you all recommend if you need to use a lot of it? Less than $6...


Raspberry - I apply my conditioner from root to tip. I use an applicator brush to apply to the roots.


----------



## collegeDoll

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hey relaxed ladies ! 

im 4 weeks into a 24 week stretch and i have about and inch of ng in my crown and 1/2 everywhere else  i never attempted this long of a stretch before, but MSM and CFCG has my ng super soft  so i hope it doesnt get too unmanageable


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



divachyk said:


> @Raspberry - I apply my conditioner from root to tip. I use an applicator brush to apply to the roots.



divachyk I used an applicator brush last night and it so did the trick especially since I can't finger part through my new growth.

bebezazueta I mixed GVP Matrix Conditioning Balm,  Suave Rosemary Mint, a dollop of Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Moisture Dream, and some Hot 6 Oil together..it was easy to comb through while air-drying and  my hair was shiny, soft, and moisturized this morning .. not to mention my new growth is somewhat elongated and my hair is laying flatter.


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

collegeDoll What's CFCG?


----------



## bebezazueta

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Raspberry yay! I'm happy for you girl!  Your DC sounds delicious! You laid the smack down on that new growth!  POW!


----------



## collegeDoll

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Raspberry said:


> collegeDoll What's CFCG?



Care Free Curl Gold..its a water based moisturizer similar to S Curl but not was thick


----------



## [email protected]@

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hmm, I abandoned the brush and now use an applicator bottle to apply con to my new growth. It's less mess because I mix all my ingredients in the bottle, shake, and then apply all over w/o having to part my hair at all!


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

keyawarren - great suggestion for those that are mixologists. I no longer mix my DCners, thus they are too thick for an applicator bottle.


----------



## [email protected]@

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



divachyk said:


> keyawarren - great suggestion for those that are mixologists. I no longer mix my DCners, thus they are too thick for an applicator bottle.



My cons are too thick too, but I DC on dry hair which requires me to dilute them with water


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Bumping...


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

divachyk What products do you DC with?


----------



## mywill33

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



lustrous said:


> @mywill33 ,you and i are in similar boats. i too use joico k pak but i just dropped mega-tek from my regimen. I was using it twice a week after each cowash(with a moisturising conditioner). after the cowash and megatek application to the scalp.(though some would get on the hair itself) i would use a non-protein leave in. once a week i would wash everything out and start afresh.  I was even taking garlic regularly to combat any possible shedding since i read that was a side effect. Despite all that I got the same problem that you are having. my hair was becoming so fragile, it was like the individual strands were thinning or something. everything was snap, crackle, pop! Maybe drop the megatek for a few weeks. See if there is an improvement. I'm doing better without it. HTH




Thank you some much I am not alone! I was using the mix but like you I was taking the garlic supplement and stopped. I usually condition and seal a few times a week. But I usually alternate weeks with Joico K Pak Shampoo and Conditioner and only this last time used the intense treatment. Other weekends I use the Kenra Moisture Shampoo and Conditioner with a muriad of other stuff. I co wash with the HE LTR which I usually mix with Hollywood Oilve Oil conditioner and silicon mix ....but yeah I think I will take a break from the protein. I just want pretty hair!!!!!!


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Raspberry said:


> @divachyk What products do you DC with?


Raspberry - I DC with a variety of conditioners as I enjoy trying different items but my staple is Kenra Moisturizing DC. I can always count on Kenra when all else fails.


----------



## Majestye

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hello all!  I'm sort of new. I've posted here and there and finally this year am getting more serious about retention and overall hair care, and I can say i've seen a huge change in the last 6 months thanks to everyone on this board. 

Reggie: 
Texlax every 4-6 months or longer,  focus on moisturizing and sealing my ends, PS during the winter, use butters, oils and EOs and AVJ. Henna as needed for color mostly. Still working on a stable Reggie.  Low to no heat. 

Staples: Cantu BreakFix and Leave in Conditioner, ORS Replenishing pack, ORS Hair Mayo, Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie, Jane Carter Nourish and Shine. I could be considered a PJ.

I'm a DIYer and self texlax, henna, cut, trim, etc... I make my own oil mixes and will soon try ayurvedics probably. 

Even though I texlax, I mostly wear my hair in more natural styles. I rarely blow my hair out/flat iron, unless its a special occasion or length check and never rollerset (I can't stand dryers!)

HHJ!


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



divachyk said:


> @Raspberry - I DC with a variety of conditioners as I enjoy trying different items but my staple is Kenra Moisturizing DC. I can always count on Kenra when all else fails.


 
divachyk, same here.... I stay with a bottle of Kenra MC... it's a conditioner that always yields the same results for me. Back in the day, I LOVED the Kenra IET conditioner was pissed when they discontinued it. It was really buttery and nice, like a much upgraded version of the Kenra conditioner. I was thinking of getting the Kenra Platinum Recovery Mask, it seems most similar to the old IET.


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

i decided to try and stretch for  at least 12 weeks. since i flat ironed my roots its much easier to deal with so i will flat iron the roots only for a while.


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Ugh.. I"m gonna have to cut my stretch short and relax at 8.5 weeks.. my ends are underprocessed and bushy and even with low manipulation, dealing with them takes too much effort to avoid breakage. I stopped into see my stylist today and she agreed to do a corrective next week.  Everything else was going great though.. ah well, once the ends are in check I"ll be back to stretching.


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Posted this in Random Thoughts as well...

How do you guys detangle your flexirod sets? I've given myself a whole  new head of ssks with my latest adventure, and I have no idea how I'm  going to wash my hair with it all coiled up like this. I finger detangle  a section and when I let go it coils back up on itself. This is a  mess!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed this morning and it feels so much better!


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I like how my bantu knot came out this morning.


----------



## HauteHippie

RoseTintedCheeks

Sweater looking kinda rough! ;-) I kid, I kid. Your Bantu knot out is really pretty. Did you do it on dry hair? If not, how long did it take to dry?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



HauteHippie said:


> @RoseTintedCheeks
> 
> Sweater looking kinda rough! ;-) I kid, I kid. Your Bantu knot out is really pretty. Did you do it on dry hair? If not, how long did it take to dry?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2



Lol, I love that sweater.  I did it on freshly washed damp hair just before I went to bed.  Woke up in the morning and finger combed it out.  I did 4 really big ones.


----------



## back2relaxed

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hello all...

My hair is growing out of its pixie. Its actually not even a pixie anymore! I have a full fledged ear length inverted bob. My last relaxer was on 09.23.11, so I'm currently at 9 weeks. I'll get a relaxer on 12.03.11. So I'll be at about 11 or 12 weeks. I know who stretches w/hair this short...I can't even sit under the dryer to set my hair any longer, it is straight blowdryer time. I'm excited to see where my growth will be when I get the relaxer. I'll continue to taper the back of my hair until my sides are longer, I figure by the Spring, I'll have a pretty even hair style.

My reggie is:

Relaxer: Every 10-12 weeks @ the salon, Affirm Regular

Trim/Cut: When needed only, I try to limit trims on the front and sides of my hair as this area grows at a slower pace than the rest of my hair. I generally don't need trims very often as I try to take care of my ends.

Wash: Weekly at a minimum, I use various products: Keracare, CON, and Redken

DC: Weekly at a minimum: Elasta QP DPR-11, Humecto

PS: My hair is still a little short for true PS, but I will set it on rods once I get my relaxer, tried it this week and it was a mess!!

Moisture/Seal: 2 times daily, using various oils and products. My hair reacts differently to products at different lengths and depending on how far from relaxer I am

Heat: I try to limit heat styling to wash day, but its hard right now that my hair is desperate need of a relaxer! I also use Chi Silk Infusion for a heat protectant

My goal is to have very healthy, no longer than shoulder length hair.  I have no desire to have APL or MBL hair.  I prefer hair w/more style, and lengths from super short to shoulder seem to provide that for me, plus they are easier to work with for my lifestyle.  I know I need a new siggy, I'll work on that this week!


----------



## ElegantElephant

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Anyone use Aubrey Organics GPB? If so, what's your regime? I've read great things about this conditioner and plan to use it tomorrow.


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I think silicone heavy leave-ins make my hair hard after a couple days.. those smoothing serums are so tempting to tame flyaways though. I'm gonna use Silk Dreams Nourish Oil as a serum replacement and see how that goes. The avocado oil in it is  



ElegantElephant said:


> *Anyone use Aubrey Organics GPB?* If so, what's your regime? I've read great things about this conditioner and plan to use it tomorrow.


Thanks for reminding me, I need to pick some up today . I hear its very moisturizing as a gentle protein.


----------



## beauti

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

*hi ladies! relaxed head ovah heyah! some lovely heads of hair all up in here! i just ended my one year stretch. i usually stretch 6 months but last year i was like why not go another six??

my reggie changes all the time, dont really have a staple, im a pj. BUT i've been using suave coconut conditioner as a leave-in mixed with castor oil and i LUV it! keeps my otherwise dry ends hydrated for days*


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Mische said:


> Posted this in Random Thoughts as well...
> 
> How do you guys detangle your flexirod sets? I've given myself a whole  new head of ssks with my latest adventure, and I have no idea how I'm  going to wash my hair with it all coiled up like this. I finger detangle  a section and when I let go it coils back up on itself. This is a  mess!



Mische This is why i prepoo! After finger detangling a section  of hair i use a heavy thick conditioner that will make the hair straighten out. Then i comb through it with a medium toothed comb to remove the shed hair. when i finish my whole head the  hair will not be all knotted and tangled.


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Mische said:


> Posted this in Random Thoughts as well...
> 
> How do you guys detangle your flexirod sets? I've given myself a whole  new head of ssks with my latest adventure, and I have no idea how I'm  going to wash my hair with it all coiled up like this. I finger detangle  a section and when I let go it coils back up on itself. This is a  mess!



Mische This is why i prepoo! After finger detangling a section  of hair i use a heavy thick conditioner that will make the hair straighten out. Then i comb through it with a medium toothed comb to remove the shed hair. when i finish my whole head the  hair will not be all knotted and tangled.


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Mische said:


> Posted this in Random Thoughts as well...
> 
> How do you guys detangle your flexirod sets? I've given myself a whole  new head of ssks with my latest adventure, and I have no idea how I'm  going to wash my hair with it all coiled up like this. I finger detangle  a section and when I let go it coils back up on itself. This is a  mess!



Mische This is why i prepoo! After finger detangling a section  of hair i use a heavy thick conditioner that will make the hair straighten out. Then i comb through it with a medium toothed comb to remove the shed hair. when i finish my whole head the  hair will not be all knotted and tangled.


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Mische said:


> Posted this in Random Thoughts as well...
> 
> How do you guys detangle your flexirod sets? I've given myself a whole  new head of ssks with my latest adventure, and I have no idea how I'm  going to wash my hair with it all coiled up like this. I finger detangle  a section and when I let go it coils back up on itself. This is a  mess!



Mische This is why i prepoo! After finger detangling a section  of hair i use a heavy thick conditioner that will make the hair straighten out. Then i comb through it with a medium toothed comb to remove the shed hair. when i finish my whole head the  hair will not be all knotted and tangled.


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Napp thank you very much for your advice! I actually ended up doing something similar when I finally washed my hair this past week. I finger detangled a section of lubricated dry hair, applied conditioner to straighten, and twisted to prevent tangles. I've definitely learned my lesson and will be leaving my hair alone for the rest of the year. Airdrying straight down with scarf for the rest of 2011.


----------



## ElegantElephant

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I just conditioned with Aubrey Organics and I LUV it!!! My hair was easy to detangle and now feels soft and moisturized.  Are any of you using this weekly?


----------



## Dposh167

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

i want to color my hair darker so baaaaaad. I'm just so sick of using these wash out rinses. I'm so scared that the perm. color is gonna screw me over


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Sorry about that quadruple post! 


I am so ready for a touch up and to correct these ends. Im Not lovin these texturized ends


----------



## Ms. Tiki

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Ladies I need your help! I want to move from texlax to bonestraight. I think part of the reason I'm having breakage is from texlaxing. What is the best way to do it without causing any damage?

FYI...I want to be bonelax b/c the frizz is killing me. I'm in FL and once it starts to poof my hair texture looks coarse and nothing like it is supposed to look. I can't find any product to help with that issue


----------



## blackberry815

Ms. Tiki said:


> Ladies I need your help! I want to move from texlax to bonestraight. I think part of the reason I'm having breakage is from texlaxing. What is the best way to do it without causing any damage?
> 
> FYI...I want to be bonelax b/c the frizz is killing me. I'm in FL and once it starts to poof my hair texture looks coarse and nothing like it is supposed to look. I can't find any product to help with that issue



Go to a salon you trust, explain the situation and get a corrective relaxer


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

i think i will buy some smaller rollers, so i can get a tight curl set and go back to rocking my headband when it starts to look a mess.  this way, i'm not touching it for a week or at least 5 days.

yeah i think i am going to set it tonight or i wonder if i should just wait until Thanksgiving?  i think i might wait, since i will be in the house anyway.  my hair doesn't look a mess right now. so i think i can just rock this look for a few more days.


----------



## NIN4eva

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



ElegantElephant said:


> I just conditioned with Aubrey Organics and I LUV it!!! My hair was easy to detangle and now feels soft and moisturized.  Are any of you using this weekly?



Yep AO Honeysuckle rose is my staple.


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Mische said:


> Posted this in Random Thoughts as well...
> 
> How do you guys detangle your flexirod sets? I've given myself a whole  new head of ssks with my latest adventure, and I have no idea how I'm  going to wash my hair with it all coiled up like this. I finger detangle  a section and when I let go it coils back up on itself. This is a  mess!



i just drench my hair in oil and work it through, let it sit for an hour or longer, then i just rinse and finger detangle in the shower.


----------



## niqu92

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



poochie167 said:


> i want to color my hair darker so baaaaaad. I'm just so sick of using these wash out rinses. I'm so scared that the perm. color is gonna screw me over


 
omg me too i really wana color my hair.my hair is a dark/medium brown but i wanna go darker.im so scared because my mom has a relaxer and she colored her hair and its been falling out really bad so thats made me even more hesitant to try

my stylist said i should try henna to bring out my natural hair color but she said its extremley messy&time consuming


----------



## niqu92

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

question (since flexi rod sets were mentioned),
do you ladies who do flexi rod sets do it on wet hair/air-dried hair/or straightened hair?
whn i do flexi rods i do it on straightened or blown out hair but ive never done it on wet or air-dried hair.are the results similar?


----------



## Meadow

ElegantElephant said:


> I just conditioned with Aubrey Organics and I LUV it!!! My hair was easy to detangle and now feels soft and moisturized.  Are any of you using this weekly?



I've heard so much about the Aubrey Organics line. It has high ratings. It even got good scores in the cosmetic database. No poisons in it. I gotta give it a try 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## ElegantElephant

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Meadow said:


> I've heard so much about the Aubrey Organics line. It has high ratings. It even got good scores in the cosmetic database. No poisons in it. I gotta give it a try
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2


 
Meadow: You will not be disappointed!!! I used the AO GPB Conditioner and am glad I did.  I can't keep my hands out of my hair because it feels so soft and moisturized.  I am protein sensitive and have color so I really need the protein and AO gave me the perfect balance of light protein and mositure.  AO is now a staple!


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

ElegantElephant you convinced me, I bought some AO GPB today.  

Ok now I have to put myself on a no-buy, been gettin outta pocket this week.


----------



## ElegantElephant

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Raspberry said:


> @ElegantElephant you convinced me, I bought some AO GPB today.
> 
> Ok now I have to put myself on a no-buy, been gettin outta pocket this week.


 Raspberry: You will NOT be disappointed!!! Be sure to let me know how it works for you.  By the way, I conditoned on dry hair.


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

So I know it seems like there isn't much fresh knowledge for relaxed heads around here but don't sleep on the LHCF archives ladies, they're truly golden. Much of what we need has already been discussed ... I love the search function . I haven't found another site that has the breadth of knowledge on relaxed hair techniques and products that this one has.

I just found a thread about wrapping hair without a comb (fingers only) and that actually worked..



ElegantElephant said:


> @Raspberry: You will NOT be disappointed!!! Be sure to let me know how it works for you.  By the way, I conditoned on dry hair.



Will do! I've never done a real pre-poo so I can't wait to try it with GPB.


----------



## back2relaxed

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



poochie167 said:


> i want to color my hair darker so baaaaaad. I'm just so sick of using these wash out rinses. I'm so scared that the perm. color is gonna screw me over


 

My stylist recommends using semi perm color if you are concerned about damage, as they just deposit color similar to a rinse, but they last a lot longer.  Mine usually last about 4-6 weeks, I wash weekly.  I personally like Clairol Beautifuls Line or the Adore brand.  My stylist uses Matrix.


----------



## back2relaxed

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



niqu92 said:


> question (since flexi rod sets were mentioned),
> do you ladies who do flexi rod sets do it on wet hair/air-dried hair/or straightened hair?
> whn i do flexi rods i do it on straightened or blown out hair but ive never done it on wet or air-dried hair.are the results similar?


 

If you do the rods on wet hair, they usually last longer, and are tighter, on my hair.  I use either a setting lotion and water, or a leave in CON and lots of water. When I do it on dried hair, it is looser, softer, wavier type curls.


----------



## sunnieb

Woke up this morning and my 7 weeks post newgrowth was matted like crazy!

No worries!  I moisturized like normal, fluffed, and put in a decent-looking half-up/half-down do.  Thanks LHCF for showing me what to do!



Sent from my Comet


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

A weird thing I'm having to get used to with relaxed hair is the wind blowing it in my face.. plus having my hair fly in my mouth sometimes. I can see why some women prefer bunning most days.


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Raspberry said:


> A weird thing I'm having to get used to with relaxed hair is the wind blowing it in my face.. plus having my hair fly in my mouth sometimes. I can see why some women prefer bunning most days.




LOL So true Raspberry..I keep my hair out of the way because of this.


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

My hair is holding moisture much better now that I'm bonelaxed instead of texlaxed... I only seal my ends once a day, the rest of my hair doesn't need extra moisture daily... weird right? I always thought the more the bonds of the hair strand are broken down, the more porous and prone to dryness the hair is. But maybe removing the bends from the hair shaft enable moisture to penetrate easier.. who knows. I'm way too analytical about this stuff 



Toy said:


> LOL So true @Raspberry..I keep my hair out of the way because of this.



Makes sense.. now I'm wondering how all the long haired women I've known have dealt with hair blowing in their face their whole lives.


----------



## Meadow

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



ElegantElephant said:


> @Meadow: You will not be disappointed!!! I used the AO GPB Conditioner and am glad I did. I can't keep my hands out of my hair because it feels so soft and moisturized. I am protein sensitive and have color so I really need the protein and AO gave me the perfect balance of light protein and mositure. AO is now a staple!


 
ElegantElephant: I will definitely give that a try! I wonder if it will make me put down the Carol's Daughter...we'll see...


----------



## sunnieb

Got back on track last night.  I dc'd on dry hair with Motions CPR.  Then I clarified with Suave and washed with Nexxus Humectress.  I airdried, put in two bantu knots and went to bed.

My newgrowth is totally softened and un-matted today! :woohoo:

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Im thinking about relaxing semi straight my next touchup.i feel like the longer i go with out a relaxer the kinkier my texturized ends are becoming.


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Bumping...


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

So I'm trying to get the hang of wrapping.. more specifically trying transition into a wrap after rocking a bantu knot-knot out or braidout lol. Now that I'm bonelaxed a nice wrap is possible but I'm realizing I need to plan out my styles over a week to minimize manipulation.  Like bantu knot-out ==> braid-out ==> single bun ==> wrap.. wash and repeat.

GVP Matrix Conditioning Balm is awesome as a leave-in, then sealed with oil .. moisture and shine galore. I really have no need to buy any more products The only thing is I want to try to try to reduce cones. 

ElegantElephant Aubrey GPB was amazing as a pre-poo


----------



## HoneyCoated

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I have to say how much I admire how all of you ladies on this site are working so hard to have beautiful, long healthy hair. This really inspires me on my hair care journey!


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Any relaxed ladies who haven't tried pin curls yet.....what are you waiting for  I swear pin curls are the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## bebezazueta

Nix08 cosign!


----------



## HauteHippie

Napp said:


> Im thinking about relaxing semi straight my next touchup.i feel like the longer i go with out a relaxer the kinkier my texturized ends are becoming.



I'm noticing the same thing. I'm going a litlte straighter this time.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



HauteHippie said:


> I'm noticing the same thing. I'm going a litlte straighter this time.
> 
> I'm planning to relax straighter this time as well. These texlaxed/underprocess is causing tangles.


----------



## beauti

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Nix08 said:


> Any relaxed ladies who haven't tried pin curls yet.....what are you waiting for I swear pin curls are the best thing since sliced bread


 
*raises hand! i know, shame on me    i dont know how to do it! too lazy to learn *


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Nix08 said:


> Any relaxed ladies who haven't tried pin curls yet.....what are you waiting for  I swear pin curls are the best thing since sliced bread



Nix08 I haven't tried them yet but ulovemegz tutorial inspired me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufb31um7zKI

Do they smooth out your ends nicely? I'm on a no-heat regi and need a fool-proof method for smooth ends.


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I am currently at 13.5 weeks post and can't wait to texlax my hair in the next 2 weeks. I will also be giving myself a henna and indigo treatment as well. I miss my dark hendigo color.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Raspberry said:


> @Nix08 I haven't tried them yet but ulovemegz tutorial inspired me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufb31um7zKI
> 
> Do they smooth out your ends nicely? I'm on a no-heat regi and need a fool-proof method for smooth ends.



I do them on air dried hair and I do it for nice soft feminine waves...I just love them.  My ends are pretty smoothed out I'm off to check the video now


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Nix08 said:


> I do them on air dried hair and I do it for nice soft feminine waves...I just love them.  My ends are pretty smoothed out I'm off to check the video now



Cool. I tried to pin curl the way ulovemegz does but I need a lot more practice..


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Raspberry said:


> Cool. I tried to pin curls the way ulovemegz does but I need a lot more practice..



I found the curls that lay flat rather than like a roller look nicer for me ALSO, see how she starts her curls at the ends of her hair and rolls up...I don't do that...on some video (no idea where, I'll look after this post)...the girl puts her finger at the base of her hair and wraps her hair around her finger, then pulls her finger out and pins the hair down...it comes out so nice this way.  More wavy than curly.   Let me go look for the video my description is poor.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Raspberry this is more along the lines of how I do mine....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIyokqxVWlo


----------



## bebezazueta

Nix08 said:


> I found the curls that lay flat rather than like a roller look nicer for me ALSO, see how she starts her curls at the ends of her hair and rolls up...I don't do that...on some video (no idea where, I'll look after this post)...the girl puts her finger at the base of her hair and wraps her hair around her finger, then pulls her finger out and pins the hair down...it comes out so nice this way.  More wavy than curly.   Let me go look for the video my description is poor.



Nix08 I know what you talking about and this is exactly what I do!  I start my pincurls at the base or my scalp and form the curls around my fingers until I get to the ends. Rolling & smoothing tautly to smooth my roots.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

bebezazueta YES!!  That's a much better explanation


----------



## Raspberry

Nix08 said:


> Raspberry this is more along the lines of how I do mine....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIyokqxVWlo



Thanks Nix08! that vid looks so much simpler...


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

So I really like the results of blow drying with cool air that I got from Hairliciousinc, I only did it for a few minutes after air drying for 15 minutes and I could feel the difference in smoothness immediately, plus added shine. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSK08p4wqjo


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Nix08 said:


> Any relaxed ladies who haven't tried pin curls yet.....what are you waiting for  I swear pin curls are the best thing since sliced bread



Ok, Nix08, I tried the Pin Curl Method #1 from this link:
http://www.healthyhairjourney.com/untitled4.html

I think you referred me there.  Well, my results are...um interesting, but I see what I did wrong and I'll try them again tonight.


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

4 more weeks until my touch up. roller setting and bunning are going to be the way to get me through this.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



sunnieb said:


> Ok, @Nix08, I tried the Pin Curl Method #1 from this link:
> http://www.healthyhairjourney.com/untitled4.html
> 
> I think you referred me there.  Well, my results are...um interesting, but I see what I did wrong and I'll try them again tonight.



sunnieb try #2 I like that way *a lot* better  Also when you do it try wrapping your hair around your finger and pulling your finger out of the curl  rather then trying to just curl your hair into a curl, I bet you'll fall in love with yourself...ok, maybe it was just me


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hey Ladies just checking in with you all.


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Nix08 said:


> Also when you do it try wrapping your hair around your finger and pulling your finger out of the curl  rather then trying to just curl your hair into a curl, I bet you'll fall in love with yourself...ok, maybe it was just me



@Nix08 I set my hair with 2 large pin curls last night and it came out great, loose pretty waves , easier to sleep on than bantu knots too.


----------



## BillsBackerz67

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

December 8th will mark 6 months post. I tried to start rollersetting but all this new growth is making it impossible. If I wasnt hell bent on wanting to rollerset instead of flat iron, Im sure I can make it to 1 year


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 said:


> sunnieb try #2 I like that way *a lot* better  Also when you do it try wrapping your hair around your finger and pulling your finger out of the curl  rather then trying to just curl your hair into a curl, I bet you'll fall in love with yourself...ok, maybe it was just me



Nix08 another pin curl fail for me!   I was so concerned about twirling my ends around my finger, that I didn't roll it enough to get the waves.  Oh well, I'll keep trying! 



Sent from my Comet


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

sunnieb it actually still looks pretty nice  I just got back to work so I am still getting into the new groove but when I get a chance to take pics I will for you


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

i don't think i could stretch six month unless i was texlaxed.  bone straight and my texture don't mix very well after several weeks.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

 been a while since I stopped through so let me get caught up.

@ElegantElephant - I love AOWC for dry DCing. Perfectly soft hair every time. I use it when I don't have the time to steam my DC.

@Raspberry, will you point me to the wrapping hair without a comb? I cross wrap when I'm rocking straight hair. For me, straighter (roller set) hair moisturizes better than textured (air dried) hair. I've never tried the Conditioning Balm although I have the GVP version in my stash.

@sunnieb, I think it's time for me to clarify also; it's been a minute. Glad your tangles worked themselves out. 

Thank you @bebezazueta and @Nix08 for explaining your pin curls. I always started at the ends and rolled upward. I will try starting at the scalp to see if that changes my results.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I  *absolutely love pin curls*,I probably will get them done in the salon this week to help me get to week 8 of my strech. My NG is ridiculous, it makes my hair look thin because it grows in *soo thick*. When I get my touch up, I will be able to decide where I want it cut. I went through a setback so I am cutting back to the healthy part and start over and* really *absorbing this hair information. Hopefully I will be between SL and APL by this time next year.


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

i did my first self relaxer today. i think i also burned my scalp i was too impatient


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Oh no Napp. How bad is it? I use vatika frosting on my scalp for a week after a relaxer. It's very soothing. You can also use neosporin to treat scabs should you develop any. I have read that you should let the scabs lift off the scalp naturally rather than messing with them and forcing them to lift. Supposedly this helps the scalp heal better.


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



divachyk said:


> Oh no Napp. How bad is it? I use vatika frosting on my scalp for a week after a relaxer. It's very soothing. You can also use neosporin to treat scabs should you develop any. I have read that you should let the scabs lift off the scalp naturally rather than messing with them and forcing them to lift. Supposedly this helps the scalp heal better.




divachyk i didnt know i was burining until i felt a tingle when i was going over to re relax my ends.i was like AW CRAP! i rinsed it out and then when i when to do the mid step protien treatment with duo tex my scalp burned like the dickens

it doesnt hurt now. im dcing right now. what should i do?


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Napp - I say proceed with DCing, styling, etc. then treat your scalp later tonight after your hair is dry. I treat my scalp right before bed when I'm moisturizing/sealing. I only use neosporin if I have scabs. I always use vatika frosting regardless if my scalp is irritated. It just feels theraputic and soothing to my scalp after my TU.


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

divachyk is it possible my scalp is just irritated or did i burn?


----------



## sunnieb

Napp - sorry this happened to you! 

Divachyk gave you some great advice.  I never burn, so I got nuthin'.

How long did you let the relaxer process?  How many times did you neutralize?

Sent from my Comet


----------



## niqu92

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Napp said:


> divachyk i didnt know i was burining until i felt a tingle when i was going over to re relax my ends.i was like AW CRAP! i rinsed it out and then when i when to do the mid step protien treatment with duo tex my scalp burned like the dickens
> 
> it doesnt hurt now. im dcing right now. what should i do?



This happened to me back in august but mine was far worse I had NEVER experienced such pain in my life.the next day I woke up with scabs over 60%of my head. DO NOT pick the scabs if u develop any as much as u want to just leave them alone.if u pick at them you'll loose hair.apply vitamin E and aloe vera gel to your scalp and scabs twice a day but besides that don't bother your hair .my hair is very strong so I had no damage except  the relaxer left my hair super thin but it thickened back up within 2weeks.


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



sunnieb said:


> Napp - sorry this happened to you!
> 
> Divachyk gave you some great advice.  I never burn, so I got nuthin'.
> 
> How long did you let the relaxer process?  How many times did you neutralize?
> 
> Sent from my Comet



it was about 18-ish minutes before i felt the tingle. i think i made too many sections when i preparted. it took me quite a while to get thru one quadrant of hair.

after i rinsed the relaxer out i
sprayed on duo tex and let that sit for 2 mins
shampooed with my EQP soy oyl poo and left it on for 5 mins(lather was white)
shampooed again and let it sit for 15 mins
then i did a diluted vinegar rinse(my scalp burned again when i did this but my hair felt great. got rid of that weak after relaxer feeling.)
then i did a bone marrow treatment
then i did a moisture treatment with a mix of joico moisture balm,eqp soy oyl treatment and silk elements hair mayo. i let that sit for a few hours with no heat but i wore a wool hat while i did my business.
then i washed it out and my hair was like  not much shed hair, little tangles and smooth feeling. my wet hair before always felt rough.

it is much much better then the texturizer i had. my hair still has alot of texture! i just wish i was able to smooth my roots properly.

my scalp feels ok now but i guess i will see if i burned tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Napp What relaxer did you used?


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Ms. Tiki i used hawaiian silky mild lye


----------



## Ms. Tiki

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Napp Wow! I haven't heard of anyone having problems with that. I have a container of bantu regular that I'm thinking of using but I'm scared. Yep, I took it back and said bantu! LOL


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Ms. Tiki said:


> Napp Wow! I haven't heard of anyone having problems with that. I have a container of bantu regular that I'm thinking of using but I'm scared. Yep, I took it back and said bantu! LOL



 i think i only saw one person say they burned from the mild. i think next time i will use summit base as well.


----------



## Poranges

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I use & love bantu regular. Never burns me.


----------



## Poranges

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hawaiian Silky burned the CRAP out of me! AND it was mild. The burns were full of pus and very sticky and disgusting.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Napp said:


> @divachyk is it possible my scalp is just irritated or did i burn?


Napp, if no scabs form, I'd say it's only irritated. If scabs form, then I say it burned. It might take 24 hours before scabs actually form. What's your scalp feeling like now?


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



divachyk said:


> Napp, if no scabs form, I'd say it's only irritated. If scabs form, then I say it burned. It might take 24 hours before scabs actually form. What's your scalp feeling like now?




it feels fine. like nothing happened i poked around looking for tender spots and couldnt find any


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

i rollerset and flat ironed and my hair looks horrible. it looks so thin and the middle of my nape is just GONE. all the progress i made this year seems to have went down the drain. im so sad i dont know what to do with my hair any more. i jacked it up as a natural and i jacked it up as a relaxed head it seems like i just cant grow past a certain length


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



divachyk said:


> @Raspberry, will you point me to the wrapping hair without a comb? I cross wrap when I'm rocking straight hair. For me, straighter (roller set) hair moisturizes better than textured (air dried) hair. I've never tried the Conditioning Balm although I have the GVP version in my stash.
> .



@divachyk Here's the thread about wrapping hair without a comb: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=115989

I'm using the GVP version of Matrix Conditioning Balm too.. I like to mix it with other DCs and use a little as a leave-in post wash as well.

Napp have you considered looking for a good stylist? Sometimes you just need to give yourself a rest and let someone else pamper you. Self-relaxing can be a pain for some, especially if you're trying to get a texlax process just right. Personally I'm not doin the self-relax thing unless I'm driven to it. Maybe you can take the time during this stretch to research stylists in your area... 

In the meantime, this sounds like a small setback and not a big deal, don't despair. With all the hair knowledge you have I bet your hair will thicken up and bounce back in no time


----------



## bebezazueta

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Napp  we will get through this!  We all have setbacks. It's recovery time now. Don't give up lady!


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Napp said:


> it feels fine. like nothing happened i poked around looking for tender spots and couldnt find any





Napp said:


> i rollerset and flat ironed and my hair looks  horrible. it looks so thin and the middle of my nape is just GONE. all  the progress i made this year seems to have went down the drain. im so  sad i dont know what to do with my hair any more. i jacked it up as a natural and i jacked it up as a relaxed head it seems like i just cant grow past a certain length


Napp - glad you don't have any scabs. I'm sorry your nape has thinned. As mentioned by the ladies, you have a lot of knowledge that will get you through this frustration. We all have setbacks. I've had a few and sure I'll have a few more. We'll help you get through this but I totally agree with Raspberry that you might should consider going to a stylist. I am opposed to self-relaxing unless I have no other option. Give it some thought.


----------



## blackpearl81

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed checkin in...regimen in my siggy link


----------



## BayAreaDream

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

woosh back to the relaxed thread I go yaay... Hi ladies after 10 months of being fully natural and 19 months post relaxer I decided to relax again. Being natural wasn't for me. So I relaxed my hair a few weeks ago with Mizani butter blend. My roots were smooth and I put relaxer to what I thought was the length of my hair. NOT... My ends are still kinky curly a couple inches while the top part took the full relaxer. I'm wondering if I should correct this? Will it cause damage/breaking down the road? Thank you in advance


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

BayAreaDream - Welcome back! 

I'm not a fan of corrective relaxers, but they can safely be done.  I think most relaxed ladies who do this wait at least 6-8 weeks before doing it.


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I texlaxed my hiar on Sunday and I must say I am very pleased with the results. I changed the relaxer this time from Mizani Butter Blend to Affirm Creme Relaxer (both mild and lye). I think I will be sticking with Affirm from now on. I used Affirm Sustenance Fortifying treatment as my mid-step protein treatment and this made my hair sooooo strong. I  it.


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

it turns out i didnt burn. i have no scabbing or anything. i decided to go to the salon to get a wash n set. then when i got home i gave myself a U shaped trim. it doesnt look that bad now. im not sure if i will self relax again. thanks everyone for the support! after going to the salon i think i will be staying relaxed.swang is addictive LOL


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Ok, I pin curled again last night and failed again!  Ugh!  I want some pretty waves dammit!


----------



## bebezazueta

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Napp YAY! I'm soooooo happy for you!  Swang lady. 

sunnieb really large Bantu knots (3 total) gave me nice waves on dry moisturized hair. I pincurl my Rollerset hair & it lasts for more than a week.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Thanks bebezazueta!  I'm sitting here with 2 large bantu knots so hopefully I look decent when it's time for me to leave.  

I really wish I could fly to Louisiana and have you rollerset my hair then hop a plane to Canada and Nix08 could pin curl me. 

I am so style-challenged!!!


----------



## bebezazueta

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

LOL! I would love that!  I love rollersetting and my 2 sisters won't let me in their hair cause Im too gentle & take too long.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

haha sunnieb I'm very style challenged myself so I'd just end up talking your head off  How many pincurls are you doing?  I find doing maybe six on each side of my head to be enough...too many makes it all too curly.  Also, you have to try and curl the front especially in the direction you want it to fall (I curl it back).  The key which I don't always do right is when you take them down you gently separate and place them how you want them to lay (well again primarily the front).  Don't just run your fingers through them.


----------



## KurlyNinja

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm not relaxed, but all this silky swang up in this thread.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Nix08 said:


> haha @sunnieb I'm very style challenged myself so I'd just end up talking your head off  How many pincurls are you doing?  I find doing maybe six on each side of my head to be enough...too many makes it all too curly.  Also, you have to try and curl the front especially in the direction you want it to fall (I curl it back).  The key which I don't always do right is when you take them down you gently separate and place them how you want them to lay (well again primarily the front).  Don't just run your fingers through them.



Nix08 - I only do six total.  I guess I need to do more???

I'll keep trying.  Luckily I have a cute hat to wear, so I'll look decent today. My hair is looking......unfortunate.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

@bebezazueta where do you place the 3 bantu's? - left front, right front, middle back?

@BayAreaDream IA with sunnieb re: correctives. I went through a period of being underprocessed in 2010 but each time I waited it out until my next TU rather than going back to the salon for a corrective. I was afraid of overlapping.

Nix08, ahem I say you need to do a pictorial for the pin curl challenged like myself.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I cleaned my hair using my indian powders and soap bar on Mon night. I was going to relax on Sat but the creamy crack is calling me today. I think I might go ahead and do it today


----------



## bebezazueta

divachyk I place one to the left, right & back. HTH!


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

These Hydrolyzed proteins in leave-ins (especially keratin) seem to break my ends off unless I mix them with a creamy leave-in before applying   My hair is shiny, healthy, and strong when I apply them carefully so I don't want to give up these leave-ins altogether. I don't have a problem with keratin in  shampoos and conditioners, maybe the presence of water acts as the moisture balance.

Even though I had my stylist do a corrective, my ends are still slightly underprocessed, though they're way better than they were before this last relaxer touch-up. I think this ties into the protein sensitivity of my ends. I don't think I'll ask my stylist to do anything more though, I think I'll just trim the underprocessed bits slowly. It's possible that the ends were just more relaxer resistant for whatever reason, maybe being the oldest and curliest part of my hair.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I'm on my phone tried to search but fail....when do you do a heavy protein after your relaxer? 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## NIN4eva

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I'm on my phone tried to search but fail....when do you do a heavy protein after your relaxer?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST



I do it after I rinse the relaxer but before I neutralize. Then I use Roux PC and then an ultra moisturizing conditioner after that.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

NIN4eva im wondering about hardcore protein like aphogee 2 step. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## hothair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I think I under processed my hair - not enough smoothing about 3 weeks ago when I relaxed with Phyto 1. My hair looks and feels good though.

Matrix biolage ultra hydrating balm is my hair's daddy. I was looking for Nexxus humectress to use after my hard aphogee and got the Matrix for cheaper my hair feels sooooo silky smooth. I will be alternating this and my Aveda DR intensive weekly. 

I believe I am almost at my 2011 goal (grazing BSL) I won't take my extensions out till January though. Nioxin and Biosil were a great boost to my growth. I is happy


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Welp, my hair broke another hair clip today.  My newgrowth does NOT play! 

I really liked it too!  It was perfect to scoop the sides of my hair back and leave the rest down.  

Oh well, I'll pour out a lil' conditioner tonight in remembrance of yet another clip my hair has murdered.......


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Ever since my relaxer my hair looks like it is 1/2 of its previous thickness/volume. My rollerset isnt bouncy any more either. The curls looks weird and floppy. My hair is not even relaxed anything close to bone straight. I wonder whats going on?! Maybe i need new products?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I did my 1st cowash!!!!!! HOLY MOLY!!! Can somebody say "COTTON"!!! Its so yummy and lush! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> NIN4eva im wondering about hardcore protein like aphogee 2 step.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST



I do a hard protein a week later.

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## HauteHippie

Napp said:


> Ever since my relaxer my hair looks like it is 1/2 of its previous thickness/volume. My rollerset isnt bouncy any more either. The curls looks weird and floppy. My hair is not even relaxed anything close to bone straight. I wonder whats going on?! Maybe i need new products?



Same here, it just looks so thin on my head. The strands feel good. It's just that all of a sudden it looks like I only have a few of them. I think it'll change once all my hair gets longer and it's not so layered. I hope so. I can't be walking around looking like a wet dog. No ma'am!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Thank you! I used duotex last night ill wait a month then do a 2 step


----------



## NIN4eva

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

SunySydeofLyfe  I would recommend something that works faster like Nexxus Emergencee or one of the Affirm conditioners - Positive Link _(This one is fabulous!) _or 5 in One.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

NIN4eva said:


> SunySydeofLyfe  I would recommend something that works faster like Nexxus Emergencee or one of the Affirm conditioners - Positive Link _(This one is fabulous!) _or 5 in One.



Thank you NIN4eva. The pj in me wants to buy another product.....but....i must resist...lol.....maybe

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



NIN4eva said:


> @SunySydeofLyfe I would recommend something that works faster like Nexxus Emergencee or one of the Affirm conditioners - Positive Link _(This one is fabulous!) _or 5 in One.


 
ITA. I also love Affirm Sustenance or keraCare Super Reconstructor for the same purpose.


----------



## simplyconfident

I'm really loving my air dried hair lately. I think it's the wheat germ oil that's keeping my cuticles smooth. I'm really stepping up my game because I  plan on making BSL in 2012....


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



HauteHippie said:


> Same here, it just looks so thin on my head. The strands feel good. It's just that all of a sudden it looks like I only have a few of them. I think it'll change once all my hair gets longer and it's not so layered. I hope so. I can't be walking around looking like a wet dog. No ma'am!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2



Yeah i cant imagine being relaxed bone straight after this. I like the way my texlaxed hair acts compared to the texturized hair. There is a difference between the two formulas.


----------



## HauteHippie

Napp said:


> Yeah i cant imagine being relaxed bone straight after this. I like the way my texlaxed hair acts compared to the texturized hair. There is a difference between the two formulas.



I went ahead and had them relax it bone straight on Saturday... I'm not sure how I feel. I've gone from natural to texlaxed to relaxed in just 7 months.

My strands feel great, but they're so fine. And they've always been fine, but... now it's noticeable. I've henna'd twice in one week (before and after relaxer) and done 2 Mayo/egg/honey conditioners and my strands still feel good, not hard at all. Next week I may do an apogee 2 step protein treatment. I'm hoping this will be good and not overkill.

I might incorporate castor oil, which I haven't used much of in the last few months, but I'm not sure how to do that. Especially with my strands looking all limp. Seems like castor oil would weigh them down and make them look worse.

Any help, please?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

@HauteHippie  I think I'm bonelaxed but I have a lot of thickness still, though I suspect you have to scrutinize a particular stylists relaxer process/timing to analyze straightening results. Maybe your stylist leaves the relaxer on a few minutes longer than mine. My stylist takes her time to thoroughly apply the relaxer but it doesn't sit on my head more than a few minutes after she's done. I'm definitely not texlaxed though..

Do you air dry? That seems to do a lot to retain body...


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

HauteHippie - I use castor oil and it's extremely heavy.  Do you have a lighter oil you could try?  I use Extra Virgin Coconut Oil or Hot Six Oil when I want a lighter oil.


----------



## lovely_locks

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I started using sesame oil ( from the food section) It does have a smell (like food...old food) But I put a butter on top of it and the smell is hidden and it fades over time. I have been using this everyday for the past few days and my ends are already looking better! I'm also bonelaxed, plus my ends always thin at the end no matter the length. I have not been using heat, and I have not been styling my hair, just wearing buns untill my ends are back to where I want them to be.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Ok ya'll, I'm about to go under my hooded dryer for a dc and I'm seriously thinking of doing a rollerset since I don't have to be anywhere until later on tonight......stay tuned......


----------



## Queenmickie

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I started using Boundless Tresses last week. It definitely ways down my hair, but I already see some new growth coming in. This is exciting! Oh I henna/indigoed last night after some lady I met for the first time at lunch announced that I have grey hair...erplexed.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Love my ponytail rollerset!  Here are the pics!


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Looking good sunnieb  How long did it take to dry?


----------



## sunnieb

Thanks @Nix08!

I was off work today so I was able to take my time.  I airdried for 30 minutes, sat under hood dryer for 45 minutes, then airdried for an hour.  

Sent from my Comet


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

looks good sunnieb 

HauteHippie, I use jbco often. Doesn't weight down my hair but I also don't pile it on.


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



HauteHippie said:


> I went ahead and had them relax it bone straight on Saturday... I'm not sure how I feel. I've gone from natural to texlaxed to relaxed in just 7 months.
> 
> My strands feel great, but they're so fine. And they've always been fine, but... now it's noticeable. I've henna'd twice in one week (before and after relaxer) and done 2 Mayo/egg/honey conditioners and my strands still feel good, not hard at all. Next week I may do an apogee 2 step protein treatment. I'm hoping this will be good and not overkill.
> 
> I might incorporate castor oil, which I haven't used much of in the last few months, but I'm not sure how to do that. Especially with my strands looking all limp. Seems like castor oil would weigh them down and make them look worse.
> 
> Any help, please?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2




oh no! im pretty sure that if i bonelax i will have similar results.

as far as the thickness issue is concerned i was looking into Vitale Mo' Body Styling & Thickening Lotion. i read that panthenol can increase the hairs thickness by 10%  and this is the key ingredient in this lotion so it might help. 

i think i might order a bottle online because i cannot seem to find vitale products in the store.


----------



## bebezazueta

sunnieb NICE!  Come on over to the roller setting challenge.  Your ponytail set is beautiful!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

bebezazueta - you know I already lurk over there, right?  I'll think about joining.....


----------



## HauteHippie

Hey ladies! I'm on my iPad and I can't do thanks or multiquote... Or even multitask (I'm still learning!). 

Thanks a lot for all of the helpful responses! I'll definitely try out JBCO and this organic shampoo/conditioner I saw.

And, nope, I don't use heat often at all, but for about a month this summer, I blowfried my hair quite frequently. Tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Nix08 said:


> @Raspberry this is more along the lines of how I do mine....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIyokqxVWlo


Nix08 sunnieb Raspberry bebezazueta
I normally start at the tip and  pin curl to the root. Last night I tried starting from the root to see  if that makes a difference -- kinda like the vid. Once I take my hair down for the day, I'll let you know how it goes.

OT: bebezazueta, what does your screen name mean? Let me know if I'm being too nosey.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

HauteHippie, if you view the website via Safari or some other internet browser, you can thanks, etc etc. You can't thank anyone if you're using the LHCF app. I alternate between both - web & app - based on my needs.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



divachyk said:


> @Nix08 @sunnieb @Raspberry @bebezazueta
> I normally start at the tip and  pin curl to the root. Last night I tried starting from the root to see  if that makes a difference -- kinda like the vid. Once I take my hair down for the day, I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> *OT: @bebezazueta, what does your screen name mean? Let me know if I'm being too nosey.*



divachyk  - How'd your hair do today?  I think I'll do another ponytail rollerset tonight after my cowash.

At the bolded - I want to know too!   I kinda thought "bebe" was a play on "baby" since she's from Nawlons.  Not sure about the other part.


----------



## HauteHippie

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Raspberry said:


> @HauteHippie I think I'm bonelaxed but I have a lot of thickness still, though I suspect you have to scrutinize a particular stylists relaxer process/timing to analyze straightening results. Maybe your stylist leaves the relaxer on a few minutes longer than mine. My stylist takes her time to thoroughly apply the relaxer but it doesn't sit on my head more than a few minutes after she's done. I'm definitely not texlaxed though..
> 
> Do you air dry? That seems to do a lot to retain body...


 
Hi Raspberry ... my relaxer is probably staying on too long. It stays on significantly longer than any stylist from the past ever let a relaxer stay on. Time for a chat. I go to Juanita @ Domican Expressions in Brooklyn. She listens to her clients, so I think we'll be good moving forward.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Ok ladies, I am loving these ponytail rollersets to make my newgrowth more manageable!  By putting my wet hair in 4 ponytails, my newgrowth dries flat and stays "loose" until I wash again.  And my hair is bouncy and light too!

Don't know why I waited so long to rollerset.  Now I see what the fuss is all about.  I plan to graduate to doing full head rollersets sometime in 2012.  I love it!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I tried henna the jury is still out. I posted this after pic in another thread but heres my after.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

SunySydeofLyfe

Just make sure you keep your Moisture Levels Up. Nice Results.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Think I need to cut about 2 inches. Too many tangles in my last relaxer has my ends looking stressed out. I will wait until my next relaxer to trim at least an inch. Set backs...gotta love them! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## bebezazueta

divachyk no you not being nosy. 

sunnieb

Bebe is my nickname. My government name is Benita. Zazueta is my married name.  It has a Spanish origin. Hence bebezazueta. LOL!  Sorry it's not an exciting story behind it.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

sunnieb, not sure why I didn't get the notification on this mention. Sorry! I thought the screen name was Cajun also.  bebezazueta, thank you for the background. I still like your screen  name. If I'm pronouncing it right, it's quite exotic sounding. 



sunnieb said:


> @divachyk  - How'd your hair do today?  I think I'll do another ponytail rollerset tonight after my cowash.
> 
> At the bolded - I want to know too!   I kinda thought "bebe" was a play on "baby" since she's from Nawlons.  Not sure about the other part.



I prefer pin curling at the base of the scalp. My curls are springy and my ends are not as fuzzy/dry. Thanks Nix08 and bebezazueta for recommending this method.

Pin curl (no finger combing)






Finger combed








sunnieb said:


> Ok ladies, I am loving these ponytail rollersets to make my newgrowth more manageable!  By putting my wet hair in 4 ponytails, my newgrowth dries flat and stays "loose" until I wash again.  And my hair is bouncy and light too!
> 
> Don't know why I waited so long to rollerset.  Now I see what the fuss is all about.  I plan to graduate to doing full head rollersets sometime in 2012.  I love it!


sunnieb, I love pony sets and I get on a kick where I do them every week and then somewhere along the way, I fall off. It's a shame because my hair responds much better to roller setting vs. air drying.


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

for the ladies that bun daily, how do you tame your new growth during stretches?  does the hair becomes sort of trained to lay flat?


----------



## ReignLocks

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I am still losing a TON of moisture in my hair. I put oil and now have resulted to straight grease on my hair at night then wrap it in a scarf but half way through my day, my hair is brittle and dry. Does baggying work on relaxed hair? Any suggestions?


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



shortdub78 said:


> for the ladies that bun daily, how do you tame your new growth during stretches?  does the hair becomes sort of trained to lay flat?



I wish it did!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2pj4tm5GG0  This video really helped me.  

I use a turbie twist instead of the t-shirt, but the t-shirt works just fine too.  After my hair is dry, I just put it up into my bun and voila.

HTH!


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

ReignLocks Are you using a moisturizer BEFORE putting oil on your hair?  What kind of oil are you using?


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



shortdub78 said:


> for the ladies that bun daily, how do you tame your new growth during stretches?  *does the hair becomes sort of trained to lay flat?*



To the bolded - NOPE! 

I've learned that my hair has to be washed/cowashed every other day in order to keep my newgrowth super-moist and prevent matting.  I've tried to go longer and the results weren't pretty. 

I've recently started to do ponytail rollersets and I love 'em!  My newgrowth stays loose until the next wash, so styling is a breeze! 

I'm airdrying a ponytail set right now!   I'll go get under my hooded dryer in a bit though...


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



shortdub78 said:


> for the ladies that bun daily, how do you tame your new growth during stretches?  does the hair becomes sort of trained to lay flat?





ReignLocks said:


> I am still losing a TON of moisture in my hair. I put oil and now have resulted to straight grease on my hair at night then wrap it in a scarf but half way through my day, my hair is brittle and dry. Does baggying work on relaxed hair? Any suggestions?


Absolutely not shortdub78. I tame it by one of the following --> cowashing, roller setting, air drying with using the scarf method and/or keeping the hair moisturized and not letting it get overly dry.

ReignLocks, as previously asked by another member, are you using a moisturizer? If yes, perhaps you are not using the right moisturizer or combination of products to keep your hair hydrated.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

LaidBak - I see that cute bun in your updated avatar pic!  Get in here and tell us how you did it!


----------



## LaidBak

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



sunnieb said:


> @LaidBak - I see that cute bun in your updated avatar pic!  Get in here and tell us how you did it!



Thanks! That was actually from two years ago.  I didn't do anything special.  I was just experimenting with concorde clips.  I brushed my hair back and split it with my fingers into two sections.  I just kinda rotated them around each other and slid the clip in.  I shocked myself at how cute it turned out, that's why I took pics.


----------



## ReignLocks

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

RoseTintedCheeks and divachyk, I am using Olive Oil brand conditioner in the green bottle about twice a week but not every time I use oil and a mixture of Olive Oil, Vitamin E oil, Grapeseed and Jojoba oils everyday.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

ReignLocks, I'm not familiar with the product that you're using. Does it contain -cones? Have you tried handmade moisturizers without a bunch of fillers and what results did you have? 

It took a while to find that perfect moisturizer for my low porosity hair. I've had excellent results with Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer. I feel like I've raved about this product in almost every thread but seriously, it works for my hair. I can use this moisturizer year 'round with the same results each and every time.


----------



## ReignLocks

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



divachyk said:


> @ReignLocks, I'm not familiar with the product that you're using. Does it contain -cones? Have you tried handmade moisturizers without a bunch of fillers and what results did you have?


 
I have never tried homemade moisturizers.  I just ordered some Rosemary pomades from Etsy yesterday.  Hopefully it will help.  I do not know if the cream has cones in it.  Is that a drying agent?

.....Still figuring out my hair erplexed


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

pre_medicalrulz - sorry about your setback.  Your hair is gorgeous and like you said, you don't have to cut it all at once! 

I'm seriously thinking of not relaxing until Jan 15 or 16 instead of Jan 6.  Why take a day off when I'll be off on the 16th anyway?  I can ponytail rollerset my way to 15 weeks post just as easy as 14 weeks!


----------



## bebezazueta

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

divachyk look at those perfect curls. Shiny and bouncy. Great job. You and sunnieb got the bunning and now the curls game on lock!  CONGRATS!


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



ReignLocks said:


> I have never tried homemade moisturizers.  I just ordered some Rosemary pomades from Etsy yesterday.  Hopefully it will help.  I do not know if the cream has cones in it.  Is that a drying agent?
> 
> .....Still figuring out my hair erplexed


ReignLocks - I was curious about hand-made not home-made  -cones are known to block moisture for some, but not everyone experiences this with the use of -cones. When I think of pomade, I don't think of it being a moisturizer. I would have to read up on the product first to be able to know for certain. How do you plan to use the pomade? I think IDareT'sHair uses pomades.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I use my Pomades as a Sealer or on my Edges/Nape whenever I feel I need that little extra something.

Oyin BSP was a little too _'thick'_.  

I like lighter Pomades like: Claudie's Shea Pomade and now her Tiffani Ceramide Pomade, Hairitage Hydrations Peach & Aloe. HV's Almond Glaze etc.....

divachyk


----------



## crlsweetie912

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*


Can anyone recommend their HG moisturizer for relaxed hair?


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Mine is Bee Mine Luscious crlsweetie912


----------



## ReignLocks

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



divachyk said:


> @ReignLocks - I was curious about hand-made not home-made  -cones are known to block moisture for some, but not everyone experiences this with the use of -cones. When I think of pomade, I don't think of it being a moisturizer. I would have to read up on the product first to be able to know for certain. How do you plan to use the pomade? I think @IDareT'sHair uses pomades.


 

IRT to the cones, I am going to try to omit them and see if it changes the moisture retention in my hair.  When I was at Ulta, I must have ran into a Paul Mitchell advocate because all she kept saying was that my hair would benefit from his products.  She showed me a moisture line but I refuse to purchase anything else for my hair, starting today , until I get this thing figured out. I always thought that pomades were "moisturizers" probably because that is what my mom always used to "grease" my scalp when I was younger.  My intention was to use a little of it on large sections on my scalp.


----------



## Poranges

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



crlsweetie912 said:


> Can anyone recommend their HG moisturizer for relaxed hair?



Silk Dreams Almond Buttercream Moisturizer


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

crlsweetie912

My absolute staple is Darcy's Botanicals Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I took some pics of my hair this morning with my old cell phone because I needed to use the flash that's on it.

Well come to find out that I have *340* hair pictures in that phone!!!  I would randomly grab it and snap pics when I was at home.  It's fun to look at all the pics of me doing different stuff and all angles.  I'm going through them now since I need to update my fotki and I'll post some around here if they are relevant to any relaxed threads.


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Mische said:


> @crlsweetie912
> 
> My absolute staple is Darcy's Botanicals Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme


 
Mische, what makes this creme so special in your opinion?


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Does anyone else's newgrowth seem to get tougher overnight?  It seems like my relaxer stretches go fine then all of a sudden BAM!  My newgrowth is resistant and tangly.  

It never happens at the same time.  Sometimes I can go 13 weeks with no problems, sometimes I can only go 9 weeks.  I guess it's just my hair growing at different rates????


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

divachyk Nix08 bebezazueta

Hey ladies!  I just created a new rollersetting album in my fotki.  Check it out when you get a moment.  I'll try to add to it as I work on my rollersetting skills in 2012.  

Thanks for all your help and tips!


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Mische, I have the transitioning creme in my stash but I have yet to use it (trying to use up other things first). How do you use yours? Apply just like a moisturizer; use as a leave-in, etc.

sunnieb, gorgeous hair ma'am! Twurk it girl - although I know no one say's twurk anymore.


----------



## bebezazueta

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Thanks sunnieb look at you!  I love your Bantu knots/buns!  I would wear that out for sure. I'm loving your ponytail sets. You got them roots slicked down girl. What's your secret?


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Yes gorgeous sunnieb .....how do you get your roots so slick???

I am almost....almost tempted to try, I'm too lazy still

s/n do you take the pics yourself?


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



bebezazueta said:


> Thanks @sunnieb look at you!  I love your Bantu knots/buns!  I would wear that out for sure. I'm loving your ponytail sets. You got them roots slicked down girl. What's your secret?



bebezazueta

Hmmmm, I never thought about wearing my hair out like that.  I could wear that one day, then down and curled the next! 

The slickiness comes from Rusk Smoother!  Thanks to sylver2's fotki that I found years ago, I've been using it ever since.  After I rub in some ORS Carrot Oil and NTM, I use the Rusk and comb it through the newgrowth mainly, but I do spread it throughout my hair.  Also, my ponytails are _tight_, so when my hair dries the newgrowth is still stretched_._



Nix08 said:


> Yes gorgeous @sunnieb .....how do you get your roots so slick???
> 
> I am almost....almost tempted to try, I'm too lazy still
> 
> s/n *do you take the pics yourself*?



Nix08

Yes, I take all hair pics myself.  I take way too many to ask somebody to do them for me!


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

sunnieb Thats too funny as I want way too many taken that to get them taken is a problem *major side eye to dh*  I just got a playbook and think that I will be able to achieve self shots with it better than with my phone

I stopped taking pics and I started slacking on my hair  I am totally back on the wagon  I was even inspired by divachyk to sign up with photobucket.....its se
rious business now


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I always have issues with getting product on my ng. How do most of you accomplish this? @sunnieb, @Nix08, bebezazueta and others?


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

divachyk I put the product in the palm of my left hand, then use my finger tips of my right hand to dip into the product.  I start from one area of my head and work my way around dipping and rubbing my ng with the product.   Then i use all finger tips to massageit in more....seems to work for me


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Aggie I love pretty much everything about it --well the smell had to grow on me.  I'm huge on smells (love stuff that smells edible), but this stuff works so well that it is literally the only product in my regimen that is just "meh" in the smell area. I love the consistency of the product, it is creamy yet very lightweight. It immediately melts into my new growth and makes my hair feel very smooth and soft. I get that "cool to the touch" feeling every single time I use it!

divachyk I mainly use the transitioning creme as my daily moisturizer. It works just as good on wet hair, so some wash days I'll also use it as my leave in, but for some reason I like applying more liquid-y products to my wet hair so I'll use SSI Coco Creme or Silk Dreams Silky Soft and then follow up with the creme on dry hair. I would love to know what you think when you do try it out. 

Re: applying product to new growth. I apply my moisturizer in horizontal sections to accomplish this. It allows me access to my new growth perfectly. When I was first trying to learn the best way to moisturize & seal I watched a lot of YouTube videos to see different methods. I'd watch a video and be like "nah, you miss X spots doing it this way..." until I watched this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ym9gU8nSkyM

I split my hair down the middle and do the horizontal sections on each half though because I like working with smaller sections to ensure the product gets distributed properly.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Mische, thanks for the link. Have you tried DB Sweet Cocoa Bean (think that's what it's called). It's ok, I'm not in love with it as it's not moisturizing enough. I only have a sample size so I will continue to use it before I make a final decision on it.


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

divachyk I have not tried the DB Cocoa Bean! I was actually kicking myself for not ordering during the BF sale when I saw people post about their free samples. I'm bummed you don't love it though 'cause I like to copy your product raves (SSI Okra, SD Nourish ) but I'm still curious to try it. How's the smell?


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Mische, it smells cocoa beanish/kinda cocoa like  My hair is finicky because of it being low porosity. My 1 week post roller set hair is doing okay with the cocoa bean. I'm definitely not experiencing any dryness as a result of using it but as it stands right now, it would not be a go-to product while deep in a stretch and I definitely could not use it on my air dried hair no matter how many weeks post. My air dried hair would laugh at it. I have to use heavier products on my air dried hair as it's a bit more coarse and moisture hungry than my roller set hair.

Have you tried Saravun prods? Yummy! I like the castor hair cream, castor hair butter, broccoli hair butter and the hair/scalp oil. Great price and nice size prods.


----------



## bebezazueta

divachyk said:


> I always have issues with getting product on my ng. How do most of you accomplish this? @sunnieb, @Nix08, bebezazueta and others?



divachyk good question!  It's easier for me when I'm spraying something on my hair to get my new growth but putting creamy stuff on is harder cause I don't want all that on my scalp. However when DCing sometimes I apply root to tip relaxer style with applicator brush. Too lazy to do this all the time.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Nix08 said:


> @sunnieb Thats too funny as I want way too many taken that to get them taken is a problem *major side eye to dh*  I just got a *playbook* and think that I will be able to achieve self shots with it better than with my phone



Nix08 - What's this? 



divachyk said:


> I always have issues with getting product on my ng. How do most of you accomplish this? @sunnieb, @Nix08, @bebezazueta and others?



divachyk - I just apply product to my hands and massage it through.  To slick my ng for my ponytail rollersets, I put Rusk Smoother on my finger tips and apply.  Then I take my fine toothed comb and gently "rake" it across the top for maximum penetration.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

sunnieb it's the blackberry version of the ipad....and I can do reverse pics so I can see what my picture will look like before taking the pic


----------



## ChocLitDoll

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hello Ladies! I'm NEW to the forum making my 1st posts today! I'm 4a/4b relaxed, APL'ish with a goal of WL. 6months in on a 12month stretch! I use (regular Walmart Clear) Castor oil on my scalp and Coconut oil on my hair. I use Non-sulfate Shampoo (no particular brand yet) although I don't wash my hair much. Joined this site so I could get motivated to start DC'ing and start protein treating my hair. Bought a Bonnet Dryer so I could lay my lazy self down while DC'ing (still haven't done it not even once yet). I wear wigs as my PS and before you kick me off the site I promise I'm gonna find a good DC n Protein treatment and get started (next week possibly) Ha Ha Ha! Seriously though, I know I need to get my treatments going to meet my goal of WL.


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

@divachyk I just googled the Saravun products. Girl you already know my next question... what do they smell like? LOL

@ChocLitDoll 6 months is very impressive! Welcome to LHCF. You are off to a great start looking to incorporate more protein. The ladies in here can give you a bunch of great recommendations.  I use SSI Okra Reconstructor weekly.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Mische - they are fragrance free. Don't let that deter you though. Great products. Check out the Saravun vendor thread.


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

divachyk Thanks for the link, I won't let that deter me! I can look past scent (or lack thereof) if a product is really good. DB Transitioning Creme for example. Plus I stay copying your ish so...


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Oh @Mische here's my updated thoughts on DB Cocoa Bean -- I would not repurchase it although it's moisturizing. At first I didn't think it was moisturizing but I stand corrected. I feel that it is, but it just takes a ton of product before I get the moisturizing effect. I want a product to work upon applying. I don't want to feel as though I have to slather it on for it to work. Perhaps my low porosity hair is to blame for not liking this one. ETA: copying me?  You trying to make me feel all good and junk.


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

@divachyk thanks for the update. I can definitely understand your decision to not repurchase. A little has to go a long way with moisturizing products--especially when they are costly for small amounts. I'm not sure what my hair's porosity is to compare, but I'll be really interested to hear your DB Transitioning Creme review.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Mische, I won't leave you hanging. I'll be sure to keep you updated. I'm trying to use up items that I have open before opening recently purchased items. It might be a while until I get to the transitioning creme but I gotchu!


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

my new growth is something else right now.  i'm not going to worry about it. i'm only on week 5!  i have at least 5 more weeks to go.  i don't think i will be able to do 12 weeks.

it's hard to keep my reggie schedule when i have plans coming up next Thursday.  i guess i gotta make sure my hair stays intake from my Tues wash/set.

does anyone else go through this?  i am going to a Girls' Night out with my coworkers.  i know they will take pics and plaster them all over facebook.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

shortdub78 - We all go through this at some time during each relaxer cycle.  You just gotta roll with it. 

Here's how my hair looked yesterday morning:







14 weeks worth of newgrowth wasn't playing!  I just moisturized, sealed, and wore a half up/half down style.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Ok ya'll, it's getting late and I haven't done anything with my hair.  I don't feel like dealing with it.

Hopefully I get over it and go ahead and shampoo/dc.  All this newgrowth!!!


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

@sunnieb I scored Rusk Smoother at TJ Maxx and tried it a couple times. Once on dry hair to moisturize in the morning - it loosened up and softened my new growth so that's cool. I also tried it this morning after a wash. How much do you use to smooth while air drying? Seems like you could go through a ton of this stuff quickly. Do you apply it on damp roots?

ETA: I'm lovin your thick hair in that pic


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

After doing a HOT and cowashing last night...I did 4 plaits  and bantu knotted them.....curl central in the am....I thought maybe a ponytail but decided nah...a bun it is  It sure was soft though.  I find if I go to bed wih my hair 95% dry it comes out soooo soft


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

@Nix08 - too cute and thick! 

@Raspberry - It all depends on how much newgrowth I have.  Like tonight, I'll use a ton.  I like to saturate my newgrowth with it.  I only use it on damp, freshly washed/cowashed hair.  I've never tried it on dry hair.  Hmmmmm....

*sigh*  I need to get off this laptop and go dc my hair! :locks:


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

ok relaxed ladies... I have an issue and need your expertise. I'm noticing very very tiny hairs in my hands while sealing. I have done a moisture treatment. Week later its still there. So I did a protein treatment & today I still see them. So now I think I may need a trim. My last real trim was April 2011. I did do a small dusting in November also. 

What do you ladies think?

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I am LOVING Vitale products. I have been using the mo body thickening & styling lotion and using the bounce and body cream to moisturize my bantu knot out and my hair is just so full and lush looking! I got weave checked twice this weekend! Plus my hair doesnt look greasy or feel stank like it usually does by this time of the week. I think i will try the relaxer and system when its time for a touch up.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

pre_medicalrulz - did you just start noticing the hairs lately?  Do you feel like your ends need more daily moisture?  When was your last trim?


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

^^^^sounds like more moisture, since you just dusted back in Nov.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Thanks ladies! 

I haven't changed anything in ny regimen so I'm not sure why all of a sudden I would need more moisture. its so weird.

Yea I'm just noticing them. one thing I know for sure is that I don't get broken hairs so something weird is going on. I know I'm eating a lot more protein since December so I'm wondering if that's also it. Does that sound stupid? LOL

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

A major thing that I like about my heat-free regimen is that my daily styles don't take much effort to do. People will sometimes make comments about not touching or messing up my hair (assuming I'm worried about that), but considering all the style took was a loose bun or a couple bantu knots/pin curls at night and taking them down in the morning it's not that serious. However, I"m pleased that my hair styling looks like it takes a lot of effort though it doesn't.

Still, I'm considering blow drying my hair once in a while. This YT tutorial inspired me:
How to Blow Dry Relaxed Hair 

Do any of you ladies blow dry? Is it beneficial to a relaxer stretch?


----------



## ReignLocks

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

So, I just had my hair relaxed a week ago, would you recommend a DC now?  What should I do b/c I always lose more hair after a relaxer.  Not a lot but a few strands.  

*Ladies, what is your post relaxer regime?*


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

ReignLocks

After a week relaxer I do a protein treatment.

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> I haven't changed anything in ny regimen so I'm not sure why all of a sudden I would need more moisture. its so weird.



pre_medicalrulz - It's not so weird.  I figured out that my hair needs more moisture in winter than summer.  Last fall, my hair was healthy so I got lazy.  I slacked on moisturizing a lot.  Big mistake!  Just do what you hair tells you.



Raspberry said:


> A major thing that I like about my heat-free regimen is that my daily styles don't take much effort to do. People will sometimes make comments about not touching or messing up my hair (assuming I'm worried about that), but considering all the style took was a loose bun or a couple bantu knots/pin curls at night and taking them down in the morning it's not that serious. However, I"m pleased that my hair styling looks like it takes a lot of effort though it doesn't.
> 
> Still, I'm considering blow drying my hair once in a while. This YT tutorial inspired me:
> How to Blow Dry Relaxed Hair
> 
> Do any of you ladies blow dry? Is it beneficial to a relaxer stretch?



Raspberry - I've been direct heat free since December 2010.  Don't you love it!!! 

I don't blow dry, so I hope someone chimes in on that. 



ReignLocks said:


> So, I just had my hair relaxed a week ago, would you recommend a DC now?  What should I do b/c I always lose more hair after a relaxer.  Not a lot but a few strands.
> 
> *Ladies, what is your post relaxer regime?*



ReignLocks - I cowash the day after my relaxer.  I airdry and dust/trim.  Two days after that, I dc with a light protein (Motions CPR).  Then I go back to my normal hair routine.


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

i am getting bored with my hair. i am going to dye it jet black.  i am going to get a trim too and get my bangs cut straight across.


----------



## LaidBak

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



shortdub78 said:


> i am getting bored with my hair. i am going to dye it jet black.  i am going to get a trim too and get my bangs cut straight across.



Can you experiment with a bang hair piece instead of cutting them?


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

LaidBak - where would you get a bang hair piece?  I've thought of cutting some bangs, but I just can't bring myself to do it...


----------



## LaidBak

Ultimatelooks.com has some options.  I believe the Jessica Simpson line has some options too.  But honestly, why not just buy a pack of hair and some clips, and experiment with making your own?  You'd have complete creative control.


----------



## LaidBak

sunnieb said:


> LaidBak - where would you get a bang hair piece?  I've thought of cutting some bangs, but I just can't bring myself to do it...



Having unwanted bangs SUCKS!  I ended up with bangs from breakage and it took me forever to grow them out.  I hated them!  So make absolutely sure you want them bangs before you commit to the real thing.


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



LaidBak said:


> Can you experiment with a bang hair piece instead of cutting them?



like sew it in?


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

^^^sounds like some hair on clips of some sort.  Forgive me, I have no idea how to do this.  I know there should be some youtube vids on it.

I just don't think I have the guts to cut a straight bang, but I like the look.  I'll check into this and take pics if I do it - the fake hair that is.


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

i have another question ladies

i love being able to wrap my hair, but i have failed miserably.  i will wrap my hair, but in the more when i take it down, it completely has no shape, like it doesn't fall right, it's dry, and i feel like i have to bump it with a flat iron.

do you think it has something to do with me needing a trim or needing shape, using too much product, causing it to be stiff, etc..

also in order to get my flow and swing, should i use a liquid leave-in and heat serum?  is the creamy leave-in too heavy?

i am going to try that Chi Silk Infusion and what is a good liquid leave-in?

and when you need to trim your ends, do you blow dry your hair and flat iron it, or just blow dry, air dry?


----------



## Poranges

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



shortdub78 said:


> i have another question ladies
> 
> i love being able to wrap my hair, but i have failed miserably.  i will wrap my hair, but in the more when i take it down, it completely has no shape, like it doesn't fall right, it's dry, and i feel like i have to bump it with a flat iron.
> 
> do you think it has something to do with me needing a trim or needing shape, using too much product, causing it to be stiff, etc..
> 
> also in order to get my flow and swing, should i use a liquid leave-in and heat serum?  is the creamy leave-in too heavy?
> 
> i am going to try that Chi Silk Infusion and what is a good liquid leave-in?
> 
> and when you need to trim your ends, do you blow dry your hair and flat iron it, or just blow dry, air dry?



1. Trimmed ends wrap better.
2. Don't use excessive product.
3. Wrap with a COMB and your hand, it works. Brush never worked for me and caused split ends.
___________

When I want flowy, swang, I apply my heat protectant to hair when damp (Tressemme) and go under the dryer then flat iron, CHI weighs my hair down, it's good but not for swang.

____________

I dry under the hooded dryer and flat iron to trim.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

@Nix08 and @sunnieb, cute ladies!

@Raspberry, Rusk did nothing for my hair! I never blow dry.

@pre_medicalrulz, are you using a product that's gripping the hair causing breakage? Being a little rougher with your hair than normal? Noticing any split ends?

@shortdub78, cross wrapping works great and less stress on the hair/edges/nape.

@ReignLocks, I get my TUs done professionally. I protein treat & DC one week after my TU. I roller set then use my split ender to trim/dust my ends. My hair sheds more one week prior and one week after my TU. I use Alter Ego garlic to help with shedding.


----------



## LaidBak

shortdub78 said:


> like sew it in?



I haven't tried one myself, but all the ones I've seen are either clip ons, or some other temporary arrangment.


----------



## TheNDofUO

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I wet bunned my hair yesterday morning, my buns are still damp-ish. Damn low porosity...


----------



## sunnieb

^^^ I went to sleep with 4 damp twists and woke up to a damp,  messy twistout reject looking thing on my head this morning! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm itching to do a braidout but I'm 11 weeks post and I would end up regretting it.  Must stop looking at pretty relaxed braidout pics...



ReignLocks said:


> *Ladies, what is your post relaxer regime?*


My post relaxer regimen is the same as any other week. I have to keep my regimen easy to remember or else I won't do it/it'll feel like a chore. I use the same amount of protein at 1 week post, 6 weeks post, and 11 weeks post (last wash before relaxer). I'll shampoo, use my SSI Okra reconstructor, SSI Avocado deep conditioner & airdry with SSI Coco Creme Leave in using the scarf method or in braids with rollers on the ends.  

I will never get completely used to the "shrinkage" that occurs when you get to ~10 weeks post. Drives me insane.

ETA: Nix08 that bun is beautiful!


----------



## ChocLitDoll

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Okay Ladies!!!Yall twisted my arm and punched me in the ribs and pulled my 4e/4f (naaaaappy) hair and convinced me that I WON'T obtain the BEAUTIFUL, FLOWING, FAIRY TALE, WAIST LENGTH (in my Shima from Youtube voice) hair I want if I don't start DC'ing!(You ladies are TOUGH!)...soooo AS WE SPEAK I am under my bonnet dryer DC'ing (for the 1st time and reluctantly, as I'm 7months into my 1st 12month stretch n HATE to wash my hair! So I hope you're all happy! (SMILE)...


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

You can't tell us you're DCing and leave out the product! Whatchu got under that cap??


----------



## crlsweetie912

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Loving my hair right now.....Doing a FARS (fake *** roller set) Until I can find a dryer.
I wash and dc, moisturize and seal, then airdry in a bun overnight.  The next day I curl with a curling iron and then pincurl for the rest of the week.....
It's so full and bouncy!


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Mische said:


> I'm itching to do a braidout but I'm 11 weeks post and I would end up regretting it.  Must stop looking at pretty relaxed braidout pics...
> 
> 
> My post relaxer regimen is the same as any other week. I have to keep my regimen easy to remember or else I won't do it/it'll feel like a chore. I use the same amount of protein at 1 week post, 6 weeks post, and 11 weeks post (last wash before relaxer). I'll shampoo, use my SSI Okra reconstructor, SSI Avocado deep conditioner & airdry with SSI Coco Creme Leave in using the scarf method or in braids with rollers on the ends.
> 
> I will never get completely used to the "shrinkage" that occurs when you get to ~10 weeks post. Drives me insane.
> 
> ETA: @Nix08 that bun is beautiful!



Mische You don't think a braidout would stretch out your new growth some..?


----------



## hothair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> ok relaxed ladies... I have an issue and need your expertise. I'm noticing very very tiny hairs in my hands while sealing. I have done a moisture treatment. Week later its still there. So I did a protein treatment & today I still see them. So now I think I may need a trim. My last real trim was April 2011. I did do a small dusting in November also.
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> Sent from a land where women rule.....



Was that a hard protein followed with a full moisturising dc? It sounds to me like s protein problem. Moisture issues are usually easier to deal with for me. TBH trimming for me only makes sense when I see splits or just to keep the ends full looking not to stop breakage.


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

@Raspberry I should have been more specific. It's not the braids themselves that would be a problem, but to do a braidout I use perm rods on the ends to get a uniform look. I also tend to like them to be above shoulder/shoulder length so I roll up a lot of hair (I'm MBLish maybe WL idk). Those coily curls would be too much for my ends at this point in my stretch and make detangling more of a hassle. I'll probably still airdry in some loose braids (you're totally right about that stretching the new growth out), but it won't be the braidout I'm cravin' at the moment.


----------



## hothair

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



ReignLocks said:


> So, I just had my hair relaxed a week ago, would you recommend a DC now?  What should I do b/c I always lose more hair after a relaxer.  Not a lot but a few strands.
> 
> *Ladies, what is your post relaxer regime?*



I would usually do a hard protein treatment after a relaxer(with full moisturising dc) then I alternate moisturising conditioners with protein for the next few weeks


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Mische said:


> @Raspberry I should have been more specific. It's not the braids themselves that would be a problem, but to do a braidout I use perm rods on the ends to get a uniform look. I also tend to like them to be above shoulder/shoulder length so I roll up a lot of hair (I'm MBLish maybe WL idk). Those coily curls would be too much for my ends at this point in my stretch and make detangling more of a hassle. I'll probably still airdry in some loose braids (you're totally right about that stretching the new growth out), but it won't be the braidout I'm cravin' at the moment.



I see . Well whatever you do, post a pic cause your hair is pretty


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Thanks a lot.  I definitely plan on posting more pictures this year. Using a real camera! lol


----------



## sunnieb

^^^ can't wait to see the pics!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## ReignLocks

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



crlsweetie912 said:


> Loving my hair right now.....*Doing a FARS (fake *** roller set)* Until I can find a dryer.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Please do tell....what is that????


----------



## simplyconfident

My 7 week post NG is kicking my tale! I planned on stretching my usual 10-12 weeks but I'm not sure. If I encounter a lot of breakage I'll be only going 9 weeks. I think i'll try my hand at a braidout this weekend. If so I'll post pics.


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

the cross wrapping worked out really well for me.  i tried it yesterday.  i ended up using Textures and Tones rinse in Black since i realized i had dc'ed and washed my hair before putting the color in.  i could have waited until today to do it, but i was too excited to get my ends clipped last night.  i ended up doing it myself.  the whole process.

i really like Paul Mitchell's Super Skinny Serum.  it really made a difference in my blow dried hair.  i almost caused a setback by blow drying my hair with a paddle brush.  that brush was yanking my hair out like nobody's business.  i caught what i was doing and switched to using a comb.  it took a while to flat iron my hair, since every section i straightened, i would clip the ends.  i like the scissors i used too.  i gotta look at the packing to remember the name.  i didn't pay a lot for them, but they worked very well.  i was able to get my roots straight as well.  i am 5 weeks post.

i bumped my hair with my jumbo curling iron this morning to give it a little more body.  i spray a little bit of oil sheen and wrapped my hair back up.  

thanks ladies for all of your help.  i wish i could wear my hair straight and out all of the time.  but this weekend it will be back to the curly roller sets.


----------



## blessedandlucky

Just wanted to stop in and rave about hair rules blow out your kinks. I am 8 or 9 weeks post and I used it my last wash. I was impressed. I'm attaching huge pics hoping you can see how it worked. It was hard to get an accurate pic of new growth. Sorry they are so huge- on my phone. It will be a staple for me during stretches going forward. I bought it at ulta. 







After: This was before I flat ironed which was on the instructions. I opted not too. 








Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

i used a heat protectant spray too. it feels lighter than the serum.  the serum weights my hair down, but i like the slip it gives when i do roller sets.


----------



## ReignLocks

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

So I decided to measure my hair, to my the best of my ability, with a tape measure.  I NEVER figured that it would be that difficult to do alone HOWEVER, I got it.  I will upload my pic tonight.  My hair FINALLY past the top of my ears on both sides and it measured about 8.5".  Considering that it was ALL burned out midway around and down my head, I'm so excited because I had a stylist tell me, in August 2011, that my hair might not grow back and if it did that it would take at least a year to start growing.  I'm on my way to healthy, beautiful hair now!

Thank you ladies for the wisdom and encouragement.


----------



## niqu92

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

im going to get my huurr rollersetted today at the salon ive decided i'll be doing this almost every other week since its only $25 so between that and braidouts hopefully i'll have good retention this year


----------



## LaidBak

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

@shortdub78 @sunnieb

Fake bang video  http://youtu.be/EyzM2gAsW_c

http://youtu.be/HsW9b28lj6c


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

divachyk I haven't tried sunnieb's 4 ponytail airdry technique but Rusk Smoother is great for laying down my edges (better than a gel) as I'm trying to stretch. My natural hair/new growth likes water based products.


----------



## TheNDofUO

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxing my hurr in two days!


----------



## NYAmicas

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I posted in Random Thoughts but need to stick to this thread too. I try to stretch and use less heat with braidouts and twistouts but my ends tangle on each other really bad. I find that I need to get my cuticles to lie down and a way for my ends not to tangle around each other. I didnt have this problem before.


----------



## QueenAmaka

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



TheNDofUO said:


> Relaxing my hurr in two days!



ME TOO!!!  I can't wait


----------



## TheNDofUO

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



QueenAmaka said:


> ME TOO!!!  I can't wait



As soon as we've relaxed (and my PC's not busted up) pictures going up. I would compete with you but seeing how pretty your hair is is setting myself up for failure.
Plus I'm a chronic underprocessor and now have two lines of demarcation


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



NYAmicas said:


> I posted in Random Thoughts but need to stick to this thread too. I try to stretch and use less heat with braidouts and twistouts but my ends tangle on each other really bad. I find that I need to get my cuticles to lie down and a way for my ends not to tangle around each other. I didnt have this problem before.



I know what you mean!  I stopped doing braidouts because my ends were just full of crazy tangles! 

But, since I've started airdrying in 4 ponytails, I can braid or twist each ponytail (with a roller on the ends) and still get a nice wave pattern with no tangly ends!


----------



## LaidBak

TheNDofUO said:


> Relaxing my hurr in two days!



Getting mine relaxed tomorrow morning!


----------



## QueenAmaka

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



TheNDofUO said:


> As soon as we've relaxed (and my PC's not busted up) pictures going up. I would compete with you but seeing how pretty your hair is is setting myself up for failure.
> Plus I'm a chronic underprocessor and now have two lines of demarcation



I'm sure your hair is pretty awesome too  Can't wait to see pics


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

To any relaxed hair ladies that trim their own hair....Do you get your shears sharpened  regularly? If so, where?


----------



## TheNDofUO

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed half of my head. Severely. its getting worse. Someone help! I don't want to go the hairdressers I want to learn myself


----------



## JeterCrazed

pre_medicalrulz said:


> To any relaxed hair ladies that trim their own hair....Do you get your shears sharpened  regularly? If so, where?



Dr Suess 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## LaidBak

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



TheNDofUO said:


> Relaxed half of my head. Severely. its getting worse. Someone help! I don't want to go the hairdressers I want to learn myself




Hun, what happened?  What do you mean its getting worse??


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

JeterCrazed said:


> Dr Suess
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



That went right over my head. I don't get it. 

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## JeterCrazed

pre_medicalrulz said:


> That went right over my head. I don't get it.
> 
> Sent from a land where women rule.....



It rhymes like a Dr. Seuss!   Say it out loud. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Ms. Tiki

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

@JettedCrazed You are so special but I had to read your message to pre_medicalrulz to get it. Smh! LOL


----------



## JeterCrazed

Ms. Tiki said:


> @JettedCrazed You are so special but I had to read your message to pre_medicalrulz to get it. Smh! LOL



Hehe 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> To any relaxed hair ladies that trim their own hair....Do you get your shears sharpened  regularly? If so, where?




i haven't had mine sharpened.  i just bought some new ones.  mine end up getting used for something other than hair, which makes me end up tossing them out or just keeping them for other uses.

hopefully i can get these sharpened when they get dull.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

^^^ LOL! Nooo you can't keep buying new ones. They are too expensive.   

I actually found a place in my area that specializes in sharpening shears. 

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

JeterCrazed

LOL!!! 

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## JeterCrazed

pre_medicalrulz said:


> JeterCrazed
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Sent from a land where women rule.....



 I believe Revlon sharpens their own for free if they ever dull. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## TheNDofUO

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



LaidBak said:


> Hun, what happened?  What do you mean its getting worse??



I always texlax accidentally but this time my hair us still very coily. I didn't use any products on it - didn't even base for fear of underprocessing. Did the half and half method for smoothing time. Smoothed with fingers then back of comb then fingers. Even while smoothing I could tell my hair wasn't relaxing. After 15mins had to wash out because of tingling (didnt base!) And only my hairline was straight even though I started from my crown going forward. 

Le sigh.

Anyway my mom is going to do a corrective on my front and a touch up on the back. She used to do my relaxers before and never underprocessed but my hair was also less healthy back then. I'm just sad because i wanted to get self-relaxing but oh well


----------



## LaidBak

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



TheNDofUO said:


> I always texlax accidentally but this time my hair us still very coily. I didn't use any products on it - didn't even base for fear of underprocessing. Did the half and half method for smoothing time. Smoothed with fingers then back of comb then fingers. Even while smoothing I could tell my hair wasn't relaxing. After 15mins had to wash out because of tingling (didnt base!) And only my hairline was straight even though I started from my crown going forward.
> 
> Le sigh.
> 
> Anyway my mom is going to do a corrective on my front and a touch up on the back. She used to do my relaxers before and never underprocessed but my hair was also less healthy back then. I'm just sad because i wanted to get self-relaxing but oh well



I'm sorry it did not turn out the way you wanted it to.  What brand of relaxer are you using? What strength are you using; Mild, Regular, or Super?   You should always base your scalp to protect your skin.  
Maybe some of the Ladies here can offer some advice.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

TheNDofUO - When you say you accidentally texlaxed, were you trying to relax bone straight?

How do you prepare your hair to be relaxed?  Do you clarify at least 3 days prior?  This helps remove product buildup and allows the hair to relax better.


----------



## simplyconfident

I need some tips on how to achieve silky smooth staright out the salon chair I whip my hair back a foward results. I have 4a thick coarse strands. My attempt at home was just okay. I have little body and shine. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## LaidBak

simplyconfident said:


> I need some tips on how to achieve silky smooth staright out the salon chair I whip my hair back a foward results. I have 4a thick coarse strands. My attempt at home was just okay. I have little body and shine. Any suggestions ladies?



No-Lye gets your hair the straightest, if that's what you're trying to achieve.  I used super strength no-lye box kits for years pre-LHCF.  Always had bone straight results.  I just didn't know how to care for my hair otherwise.


----------



## NYAmicas

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



sunnieb said:


> I know what you mean!  I stopped doing braidouts because my ends were just full of crazy tangles!
> 
> But, since I've started airdrying in 4 ponytails, I can braid or twist each ponytail (with a roller on the ends) and still get a nice wave pattern with no tangly ends!



Love your hair sunnieb and thank you for the tip, I will try that.


Do you or anyone else know how to work with raised cuticles? Other than I have to buy some Porosity Control or maybe Apple Cider Vinegar I think it's a major reason why my hair is tangly and dry.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

NYAmicas  ACV rinses work really well for me.  I used it for about a year weekly and honestly now I don't use it as much as I feel like my cuticles lay flat now and when I do use it my hair takes way to long to dry.


----------



## NYAmicas

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Nix08 said:


> @NYAmicas  ACV rinses work really well for me.  I used it for about a year weekly and honestly now I don't use it as much as I feel like my cuticles lay flat now and when I do use it my hair takes way to long to dry.




Thank you and did it help with tangles? My hair strands catch on each other and gets so dry it's annoying.


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

@ simplyconfident
 make sure you dc your hair very well and use a dime to quarter size of leave-in.  don't use any oils in your hair unless they are used for protection against heat. the less product you use the better if you are going to use heat.  use a serum like Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum or Chi Silk Infusion an a heat protectant spray.  blow dry in sections.  when you flat iron make sure you use very thin small sections.

if you are going to roller set, make sure you use minimal product as well and avoid using too much setting lotion.  use medium to large rollers if you want a straighter style with a lot of body, or use larger rollers of straight hair.  after your set is dry, comb out your curls and wrap your hair.  wrap plastic wrap around your hair until it is completely wrapped and secured.  sit under the dryer for 5-10 minutes on medium setting.



simplyconfident said:


> I need some tips on how to achieve silky smooth staright out the salon chair I whip my hair back a foward results. I have 4a thick coarse strands. My attempt at home was just okay. I have little body and shine. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

is it better to have bone straight hair, or hair that still has texture?  with hair still having texture, does this help with stretching?  i like having bone straight hair because i can use minimal heat to achieve a straight look and you can see length more.  but is it healthy for your hair?


----------



## LaidBak

shortdub78 said:


> is it better to have bone straight hair, or hair that still has texture?  with hair still having texture, does this help with stretching?  i like having bone straight hair because i can use minimal heat to achieve a straight look and you can see length more.  but is it healthy for your hair?



I tried to go from bone straight to texlaxed.  It didn't work for me; I had a lot of breakage.  I thought it would help for the same reason you stated.  But I just couldn't manage it.  I am not able to guarantee the same exact level of texlaxedness each time I relax, so I get a bunch of different textures and many different lines of demarcation on the same shaft of hair.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

NYAmicas I do not get tangles and I do believe it's from having sealed cuticles.  I don't really have much to compare to though because I introduced ACV rinses VERY early into my hair journey.  Also I allow my hair to dry somewhat before trying to manipulate it (finger comb).  I find as it dries it 'untangles' for lack of a better word all on it's own.


----------



## 4evershika

NYAmicas said:


> Love your hair sunnieb and thank you for the tip, I will try that.
> 
> 
> Do you or anyone else know how to work with raised cuticles? Other than I have to buy some Porosity Control or maybe Apple Cider Vinegar I think it's a major reason why my hair is tangly and dry.



ACV rinses are the truth... I've been doing them weekly since November and it's like I have a different head of hair: it detangles easy, it's smooth, and the shine! You should definitely try it..


Sent from my iPhone (a.k.a. my third hand!)


----------



## 25Nona

4evershika said:


> ACV rinses are the truth... I've been doing them weekly since November and it's like I have a different head of hair: it detangles easy, it's smooth, and the shine! You should definitely try it..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone (a.k.a. my third hand!)



Can you share the ratios and your technique that you use for you ACV rinses.  I have been doing then for a little while now but it seems that my hair always turns out somewhat hard after I run the rinse through my hair. I usually only put 3-5 capfuls with about 20 drops of rosemary oil to a pitcher of water and I don't rinse out. But I never get that "like butter" feeling everyone talks about after, so I am wondering what am I doing wrong. 


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



simplyconfident said:


> I need some tips on how to achieve *silky smooth staright out the salon chair I whip my hair back a foward results*. I have 4a thick coarse strands. My attempt at home was just okay. I have little body and shine. Any suggestions ladies?



Best. Relaxed. Hair. Description. Ever. 

I agree with LaidBak.  No lye seems to work best for me.  Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp gets me bone skrait! 



shortdub78 said:


> is it better to have bone straight hair, or hair that still has texture?  with hair still having texture, does this help with stretching?  i like having bone straight hair because i can use minimal heat to achieve a straight look and you can see length more.  but is it healthy for your hair?



shortdub78 - I vote for bonelaxed baby!  Shoo, I wanna see all the length I've worked so hard for.  

Just brush up on stretching techniques and don't try to Super Duper Deluxe Stretch all at once.  Build up to it and see how many weeks you can comfortably stretch.  I've been here almost 3 years and I'm still learning new techniques to help with stretching.


----------



## crlsweetie912

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



ReignLocks said:


> crlsweetie912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my hair right now.....*Doing a FARS (fake *** roller set)* Until I can find a dryer.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Please do tell....what is that????
> 
> 
> 
> I curl my hair with a one inch curling iron, then Pincurl my hair.  I get the effect of a rollerset....I don't have a dryer now, and my hair is super thick and sometimes when I airdry my rollersets, they never get completely dry.  So I have been doing it this way for a couple of weeks.....
Click to expand...


----------



## ScorpioLove

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Super long post ..

Today was my first self-relaxer. I learned you could never be too prepared because although I had been reviewing this many times in my head, things didn’t go perfectly. I’m not bald though so big plus for that.

I started out trying to use the half and half method but that honestly does not work for me. The other half will get wet somehow at least to a certain degree or relaxer will go down my back (I was using the shower). Also I found that with pre-sectioning my hair into exactly the pieces I would be relaxing was probably the best thing I did. I did 4 big sections, then continued with smaller half inch sections and clipped them. Also note to self, buy more clips. The only clips that worked properly without getting in my way much were the silver metal clips. When I ran out, I used any size/type of clip. 

With these small presectioned pieces, basing my scalp thoroughly (the night before and right before the relaxer) , and protecting previously relaxed ends, I was ready to begin. I mixed the ors lye relaxer with olive oil, some aloe, and some aphogee keratin leave-in (since I could not find SAA by that time). I mixed these until the relaxer was creamy enough to apply using an applicator brush. I started with the back sections, leaving my nape area alone for the moment and continued on to the front after I realized I only took about 8 minutes to apply to the back. Since I had started out using the half and half method, I had to take out the bags and clips that were in my hair which slowed me down a bit. 

After applying in the front, I started smoothing out the front with a comb. At this point I felt my time was running short so I tried smoothing the back with just my hands as I saw done in videos. I will not do this again. I felt that it contributed to the back feeling tangled and it felt and looks less processed than the front. I had like 3 minutes to spare (I told myself I had 25 minutes with all the oil and aloe –low pH- that  I had added) and I did not feel any tingle or burning sensation what so ever. I attribute me rinsing out early because I was just scared of relaxers and this was my first time. I could have smoothed the back with a comb and I think my results would have turned out much better. Next I did the mid-protein step with aphogee 2-minute reconstructor.  

The next major issue I had was that I realized the mizani neutralizer I had bought was not color indicating. I realized this after I shampooed the first time to leave it in for 5 minutes. I was thinking to myself wow I must have really rinsed out well because the lather was white. Then I double checked and saw no color-indicating label on it. I started getting scared at this point so I waited like 7 min to rinse out and did it again for another 5 minutes and once more for good measure rinsing A LOT in between. I’m sure my roommate was thinking what is wrong with this girl since I don’t pay the utilities, she does. I just did not want to wake up bald. I plan on getting a neutralizing shampoo and neutralizing again tomorrow just to be sure. I also did an acv rinse and used my roux porosity control before I DC’ed. Yes I was very paranoid. 

 I DC’ed and blow dried (still got to work on roller setting skills) and then pincurled my hair. Overall, things went okay because I know now that I don’t need the half and half method and presectioning will be the only way I do a relaxer. I know to get more clips and to not feel too rushed because I go pretty quick with pre-sectioning. I am super texlaxed in the back lets just say. Also to make sure I have a color indicating poo. 
I'm in the HYH challenge so i guess no pics for me  my results weren't spectacular but next time it will be

*any tips and advice or observations on where I went wrong is helpful for next time*


----------



## danysedai

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxing today!!! I did relax on September with a friend who did not know how to apply my relaxer properly and I was very underprocessed. Then I waited 2 months and relaxed mid November myself, again, very underprocessed. So I decided to let it in the hands of a professional for now. I also want a haircut but it'll be too much $$$$ on top of the relaxer which is v. expensive in my city.
I'll post pitchas!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

shortdub78 said:


> is it better to have bone straight hair, or hair that still has texture?  with hair still having texture, does this help with stretching?  i like having bone straight hair because i can use minimal heat to achieve a straight look and you can see length more.  but is it healthy for your hair?



I don't know which is better but for me texlaxed hair on my head os harder to manage because of my thickness. I don't think I'm bonelaxed tho because I still see veeeery light texture in my hair although I wouldn't consider myself texlaxed. lol if that makes any sense.

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## Poranges

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



ScorpioLove said:


> Super long post ..
> 
> Today was my first self-relaxer. I learned you could never be too prepared because although I had been reviewing this many times in my head, things didn’t go perfectly. I’m not bald though so big plus for that.
> 
> I started out trying to use the half and half method but that honestly does not work for me. The other half will get wet somehow at least to a certain degree or relaxer will go down my back (I was using the shower). Also I found that with pre-sectioning my hair into exactly the pieces I would be relaxing was probably the best thing I did. I did 4 big sections, then continued with smaller half inch sections and clipped them. Also note to self, buy more clips. The only clips that worked properly without getting in my way much were the silver metal clips. When I ran out, I used any size/type of clip.
> 
> With these small presectioned pieces, basing my scalp thoroughly (the night before and right before the relaxer) , and protecting previously relaxed ends, I was ready to begin. I mixed the ors lye relaxer with olive oil, some aloe, and some aphogee keratin leave-in (since I could not find SAA by that time). I mixed these until the relaxer was creamy enough to apply using an applicator brush. I started with the back sections, leaving my nape area alone for the moment and continued on to the front after I realized I only took about 8 minutes to apply to the back. Since I had started out using the half and half method, I had to take out the bags and clips that were in my hair which slowed me down a bit.
> 
> After applying in the front, I started smoothing out the front with a comb. At this point I felt my time was running short so I tried smoothing the back with just my hands as I saw done in videos. I will not do this again. I felt that it contributed to the back feeling tangled and it felt and looks less processed than the front. I had like 3 minutes to spare (I told myself I had 25 minutes with all the oil and aloe –low pH- that  I had added) and I did not feel any tingle or burning sensation what so ever. I attribute me rinsing out early because I was just scared of relaxers and this was my first time. I could have smoothed the back with a comb and I think my results would have turned out much better. Next I did the mid-protein step with aphogee 2-minute reconstructor.
> 
> The next major issue I had was that I realized the mizani neutralizer I had bought was not color indicating. I realized this after I shampooed the first time to leave it in for 5 minutes. I was thinking to myself wow I must have really rinsed out well because the lather was white. Then I double checked and saw no color-indicating label on it. I started getting scared at this point so I waited like 7 min to rinse out and did it again for another 5 minutes and once more for good measure rinsing A LOT in between. I’m sure my roommate was thinking what is wrong with this girl since I don’t pay the utilities, she does. I just did not want to wake up bald. I plan on getting a neutralizing shampoo and neutralizing again tomorrow just to be sure. I also did an acv rinse and used my roux porosity control before I DC’ed. Yes I was very paranoid.
> 
> I DC’ed and blow dried (still got to work on roller setting skills) and then pincurled my hair. Overall, things went okay because I know now that I don’t need the half and half method and presectioning will be the only way I do a relaxer. I know to get more clips and to not feel too rushed because I go pretty quick with pre-sectioning. I am super texlaxed in the back lets just say. Also to make sure I have a color indicating poo.
> I'm in the HYH challenge so i guess no pics for me  my results weren't spectacular but next time it will be
> 
> *any tips and advice or observations on where I went wrong is helpful for next time*



Yep the half and half method was an epic FAIL for me. You should get a sprush, they sell them at Sally's and other BSS, it made my relaxer day easier and faster.


----------



## ScorpioLove

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I actually looked for that but did not find it at my sallys.. maybe they were out that day. thanks for the tip


----------



## beloved1bx

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

ScorpioLove I tried self-relaxing in Sept using the half and half method but i split my hair down the middle and relaxed the right side and then the left.  And while i was able to keep one side dry, the whole process just takes sooooo long.  It took me a while to do the mid-protein step and then neutralize several times, and then I still had the other half of my head to do.  I also kept getting paranoid about the relaxing time, and rinsed too early so my hair was pretty underprocessed.  In Dec I just went to a stylist and had her do my relaxer, which came out nice, but her hands are still too rough for my taste.  I would still like to be a complete DIYer, and if I decided to self-relax again I think i'd add some oils and aphogee like you did.


----------



## LaidBak

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxer day style.  I think my stylist did a good job.  Best part, I was in and out in exactly one hour!


----------



## ScorpioLove

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

@beloved1bx 
I came out pretty under-processed too and i attribute that whole part to paranoia.. the front is okay but middle and back sections and a bit toooo texlaxed/under processed . this does not help me in my detangling at all so i may correct in 6 weeks idk. i want my hair to be as straight as the very front


should i do a corrective in 6 weeks? anyone
pic of wet texture and pic of dry texture


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



LaidBak said:


> Relaxer day style.  I think my stylist did a good job.  Best part, I was in and out in exactly one hour!



very nice!  what method did your stylist use to style your hair?


----------



## LaidBak

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



shortdub78 said:


> very nice!  what method did your stylist use to style your hair?



Thanks!   She just used a couple of flat irons to make the curls.  I refuse to sit under the dryer for roller sets.


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

^^^ it looks like a soft set too!  i love it!


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I planned on relaxing at 14 weeks but I waited until this past Friday to check and see if I had enough relaxer (cause I was 99% sure I did) and now my relaxer fate is in the hands of bluebeez.com shipping...

@LaidBak I like. The soft curls look really nice. I can't believe you were in and out in an hour!

@ScorpioLove I know you said you wanted it to be a little more processed looking, but I think your texture looks pretty wet and dry! I don't have any experience on correctives though, hopefully someone can chime in on that one.


----------



## ElegantElephant

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

What type of ceramides are you using? How are you using them? The ceramides thread has mostly natural responses and I'm relaxed. I bought wheat germ oil, but unsure how to use it on my relaxed hair.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



ElegantElephant said:


> What type of ceramides are you using? How are you using them? The ceramides thread has mostly natural responses and I'm relaxed. I bought wheat germ oil, but unsure how to use it on my relaxed hair.



I use wgo in my steam treatments (along with avocado oil) each and every time.  Gives my hair a great shine


----------



## LaidBak

ElegantElephant said:


> What type of ceramides are you using? How are you using them? The ceramides thread has mostly natural responses and I'm relaxed. I bought wheat germ oil, but unsure how to use it on my relaxed hair.



I know you weren't asking me, but I LOVES me some ceramides.  
I use ceramide oils mixed in with conditioners when I DC, or I use them alone as a HOT.  I also use them as a nightly sealant.  I also mix a few drops into my bottle of liquid leave in.  Anything you normally do with oil, just substitute a ceramide oil.


----------



## simplyconfident

Thanx ladies.
 I'm sorry I forgot to state in my previous post that I was looking for tips/suggestions on how to improve my flat iron skills. I can self relax very well...but flat ironing is another story. 

I'm going to try using Redken Smooth Down heat protectant serum next go round instead of oils and go in smaller sections. I went back through my hair tonight (bad I know) and lightly flatironed using a the heat protectent and my hair already looks 75% better. Prior to this, one of my cowokers actually said my hair looked like The Lion King today. Lmao. It was all in good fun, but needles to say that's why I tried to re flatiron tonight.

My phone won't let me right now,but I'll try and post before and after pics tommorow. 



shortdub78 said:


> @ simplyconfident
> make sure you dc your hair very well and use a dime to quarter size of leave-in.  don't use any oils in your hair unless they are used for protection against heat. the less product you use the better if you are going to use heat.  use a serum like Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum or Chi Silk Infusion an a heat protectant spray.  blow dry in sections.  when you flat iron make sure you use very thin small sections.
> 
> if you are going to roller set, make sure you use minimal product as well and avoid using too much setting lotion.  use medium to large rollers if you want a straighter style with a lot of body, or use larger rollers of straight hair.  after your set is dry, comb out your curls and wrap your hair.  wrap plastic wrap around your hair until it is completely wrapped and secured.  sit under the dryer for 5-10 minutes on medium setting.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



ElegantElephant said:


> What type of ceramides are you using? How are you using them? The ceramides thread has mostly natural responses and I'm relaxed. I bought wheat germ oil, but unsure how to use it on my relaxed hair.



I use WGO, Hemp, Safflower, Sunflower, Grapeseed, Macadamia, and Avocado. I used them to steam, HOT, sealing, in my moisture mix, to mix with my ayurvedic powders, add in conditioner. You name it and I probably use it for that purpose.


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



shortdub78 said:


> @ simplyconfident
> make sure you dc your hair very well and use a dime to quarter size of leave-in.  don't use any oils in your hair unless they are used for protection against heat. the less product you use the better if you are going to use heat.  use a serum like Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum or Chi Silk Infusion an a heat protectant spray.  blow dry in sections.  when you flat iron make sure you use very thin small sections.


@shortdub78 thanks for this, I tried blow drying for the first time tonight and this helped. I think I did ok, I definitely need more practice because it was awkward holding the dryer and brush. I'm also glad I bought both a vented and a round brush, I couldn't get the vented brush through my hair at all until I passed the round one through a couple times. That's what I get for being too lazy to co-wash and detangle for almost two weeks.

Also, Rusk Smoother was very good as a non-oil moisturizer for t-shirt drying.

I'll do better next time, I'll use more clips and do smaller sections .. we'll see how  my bantus turn out in the morning.


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

hey ladies! during your stretch, are you using a detangler to detangle your hair on wash day?  i don't really detangle my hair too much.  i just run my fingers through, since i put conditioner on first.  should i detangle with something first, then add my conditioner?

and if you stretch for over 8-10 weeks, when do you thoroughly detangle your prior to your touch up.  

i am shoot for 10 weeks first to see how my hair will react to stretching.  i was thinking of buying Mane and Tail Detangler.


----------



## 4evershika

ElegantElephant said:


> What type of ceramides are you using? How are you using them? The ceramides thread has mostly natural responses and I'm relaxed. I bought wheat germ oil, but unsure how to use it on my relaxed hair.



I use Hemp Seed Oil as either a pre-poo or mixed into my deep conditioner...




Sent from my iPhone (a.k.a. my third hand!)


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm loving how big and thick my hair is right now at 9 weeks post and I love the way my new growth feels.. super coily, I can't keep my hands out of my head. I don't remember feeling distinct coils in my new growth when I was relaxed back in the day. 

But now that I think about it, I didn't use conditioner back then (_insane_). That old school Creme of Nature shampoo probably saved my hair from falling completely out. I was also over processed with a supa perm (cause you know I had that "coarse hair" ).. so I'm sure all that had to contribute to the health/appearance of my new growth.


----------



## HauteHippie

shortdub78 said:


> hey ladies! during your stretch, are you using a detangler to detangle your hair on wash day?  i don't really detangle my hair too much.  i just run my fingers through, since i put conditioner on first.  should i detangle with something first, then add my conditioner?
> 
> and if you stretch for over 8-10 weeks, when do you thoroughly detangle your prior to your touch up.
> 
> i am shoot for 10 weeks first to see how my hair will react to stretching.  i was thinking of buying Mane and Tail Detangler.



I don't really use a detangler before I wash my hair, but I do use Mane and Tail Detangler a couple times a week. Even though I'm relaxed now, I still "water my hair". I rarely get a lot of tangles, though, and whatever I get the running shower water seems to handle just fine. Nowadays my hair feels very moisturizer most of the time. The only thing I did was switch to Silk Dreams products a few months back. I love that and Mane & Tail.

Historically, and recently, I've relaxed at twelve weeks. I have gone longer a few times, but that was preLHCF. My hair was braided and it wasn't a problem. I guess I don't thoroughly detangke at all, I just try to detangle regularly.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 - I just finished a 15 week stretch. I

When I cowashed with WEN conditioners, I didn't have to use a detangler.  But, when I dc'd or used my HE and Garnier, I had to use Mane n' Tail detangler.  That stuff really works!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Here is an incredibly stupid question...when do you use the detangler?  I don't use one...do you use a detangler if you want to detangle in the shower?
I don't try and detangle or anything until after my wash and I do it as my hair is drying with my fingers.


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08

1. I cowash/wash/dc

2. Lightly blot hair with towel

3. Apply ORS carrot oil

4. Apply NTM silk touch

5. Begin detangling.  If I can comfortably separate my hair with my fingers, I don't use a detangler.  If my hair looks like a spider web, I spray the detangler and massage it in.  I then comb gently.

6. Apply rusk smoother to detangled hair.

7. Set hair for airdrying (scarf method or rollerset)

Sent from my Comet


----------



## TheNDofUO

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

What are some good (cheap!) Chelators? My mum refuses to relax my hair with anything other than Designer Touch No lye relaxers...


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

^^^the one i have is by Mizani and costs $10-$20 dollars.  do you have a clarifying shampoo to use?


----------



## sunnieb

I was so excited to relax my hair Sunday so I could try new styles and here I am with the same hairstyle I always wear!  

I've got to do better!!!  



Sent from my Comet


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

sunnieb

 
you should try a french braid in the back with a pretty clip!

i wonder how can i wear my hair like this all of the time?  this is a nice everyday style and it helps keep my hands out of it.   should i airdry or roller set to get my hair straight then, braid it?



sunnieb said:


> I was so excited to relax my hair Sunday so I could try new styles and here I am with the same hairstyle I always wear!
> 
> I've got to do better!!!
> 
> View attachment 134927
> 
> Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

shortdub78 - I have to try something.  I'm sitting here with a ponytail right now trying to see how I'm going to wear my hair tomorrow.

It's funny that I put in so much time and effort to have healthy hair, but I can't do all of these styles I see.  I am so style-challenged, I can't even do a simple pin curl set! 

I'll try the braid and let you know how it works out.


----------



## simplyconfident

These are pics from my first flatiron attempt. BIG BIG hair lol













Here is my ponytail shot after I re flatironed. I forgot to take a pic of it while being down. Much better.


----------



## Loving

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

simplyconfident your hair is luscious!


----------



## crlsweetie912

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I have been wearing my hair out for the past 3 weeks....:faint:
Most people I know don't think I have any hair!  I can't remember the last time (if Ever) I wore my hair out that long......Tonight I will wash and dc overnight, and it's back to updo's......I saw too much hair when I combed it out last night.....


----------



## ReignLocks

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Raspberry said:


> I'm loving how big and thick my hair is right now at 9 weeks post and I love the way my new growth feels.. super coily, I can't keep my hands out of my head. I don't remember feeling distinct coils in my new growth when I was relaxed back in the day.


 
What are you doing differently?


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm 9 weeks post but I don't feel a need to do long term stretching. I think I'm gonna relax at 10 weeks. Maybe push it to 12 weeks next time and make that the normal thing.



ReignLocks said:


> What are you doing differently?


@ReignLocks Not overprocessing my relaxers and using good conditioners. I also rarely use heat so my new growth is large and in charge unless I cowash often  That's all I can think of.. I had a fresh start relaxing virgin hair about four months ago, that probably factors in as well.


----------



## TheNDofUO

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



shortdub78 said:


> ^^^the one i have is by Mizani and costs $10-$20 dollars.  do you have a clarifying shampoo to use?



I use a prescribed antibacterial antidandruff shampoo as my clarifying as its quite stripping.. I'm looking in the <$10 range


----------



## beloved1bx

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

TheNDofUO Organic Root Stimulator's 'Creamy Aloe Shampoo' is a chelating shampoo.  That should be pretty easy to find and is under $10.


----------



## TheNDofUO

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



beloved1bx said:


> TheNDofUO Organic Root Stimulator's 'Creamy Aloe Shampoo' is a chelating shampoo.  That should be pretty easy to find and is under $10.



Thanks   I saw it in the BSS near my house but I wasn't sure, and the girl working there didn't even know what a chelator _ was _. Life is hard, sometimes


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Alright @sunnieb .. I'm trying a modified version one of your air dry methods tonight. I washed, saturated my wet hair in Rusk Smoother, sealed it with EV coconut oil, t-shirt dried for 10-15 mins.  I then added GVP Silk Remedy.. I was a little heavy handed with all the products I think cause my hair felt kind of greazzy  It's blingin though and detangling my new growth was a breeze  I put my hair in four ponytails and twisted them.  We'll see how it turns out in the morning 

For detangling alone Rusk Smoother on wet hair is a keeper at 10 weeks post. I could stretch longer with this regi if I wanted to.

Side note: I'm always pleasantly surprised by the results I get from Aubrey GPB. I don't do a serious DC with it, just leave it in for 5 minutes in rinse and there's instant strength and softness


----------



## sunnieb

Raspberry - how did your hair turn out?

I'm back in my bun today.  



I found a broken hair on the counter yesterday and that was all she wrote!  I whipped my hair around for over a week.  I'm good.  

Sent from my Comet


----------



## simplyconfident

^^^ pretty bun


----------



## mywill33

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

hey ladies just dipping in to say whats up.  I ordered Silk dreams Vanilla Silk Creme moisture. I washed my hair sunday and it was super soft after to roller set but the next day its was dry! I just bought some Wild Growth ...I tried the light version and i couldn't do it but the original i think I like it! My hair was sooo much better when I woke up and unwrapped it. I will add it to my scalp 2 times a week and the mega tek 2 times a week. i was supposed to co wash today but I'm lazy. Anyway I am super excited about the Silk Dreams...anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## GeorginaSparks

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

What are you guys using as daily moisturizers that can be *bought in brick and mortar stores*? I might go back to this Rusk but I was wondering if there are any more options. My hair is thin and fine so it gets weighed down easily. How about deep conditioners?


----------



## GeorginaSparks

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



sweetpeadst said:


> OK with all the Natural emphasis going on where are all my Relaxed ladies at??? What are you doing products, regimen, vitamins,  etc?



OP, sweetpeadst I remember you. You used to use wayyyy more emoticons and punctuations than this. I see this post if from 2011, please tell me you're still around!!!


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I had a relaxer nightmare today...i dreamt i was relaxed by my mother while i was sleeping. She relaxed me at 8 weeks because i was "looking rough"...(which is something she wouldnt say cuz i always keep my hair on point lol) then she had the nerve to use no lye and comb it down to the ends.

 I was horrified but I quickly tried to smooth the new growth. but no matter how much i smoothed the napps wouldnt relax! There wasnt enough relaxer to coat the strands! I reach for the tub or relaxer and its empty! so i tried to smooth what was already in my hair. Then it started to burn so  i neutralized.the result was that my ends were bone straight and the roots were not even  relaxed  and i was sooooo upset.i was like "now i gotta wait 8 weeks to correct this ish!" Lol


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

shockolate  i *highly* recommend vitale bounce and body as a daily moisturizer. My fine hair doesnt get limp or greasy from this at all. As a matter afact i find it even rejuvanates my hair when it beings to get a little oily during the week. i am able to wear my hair loose daily becuase of this.

I got mine at a bss.if you can get your hands on it i also think you should give it a whiff to see if you can tolerate the scent.


----------



## HauteHippie

mywill33 said:
			
		

> hey ladies just dipping in to say whats up.  I ordered Silk dreams Vanilla Silk Creme moisture. I washed my hair sunday and it was super soft after to roller set but the next day its was dry! I just bought some Wild Growth ...I tried the light version and i couldn't do it but the original i think I like it! My hair was sooo much better when I woke up and unwrapped it. I will add it to my scalp 2 times a week and the mega tek 2 times a week. i was supposed to co wash today but I'm lazy. Anyway I am super excited about the Silk Dreams...anyone have any thoughts?



I use the Silk Dreams line and I really love it. It was the first step (for me) in getting my newly relaxed hair back on track. My problems were that I needed both protein and moisture. Ceramides certainly haven't hurt, either.

Usually, I mix Vanilla Silk with Mane and Tail, but I sometimes just steam with Vanilla Silk or cowash with Whip my Hair and airdry, but I always add a leave in to my wet hair (either Giovanni, the silk dreams leave in or a tiny bit of vanilla silk). I recently got the almond buttercreme and really like it. Then I seal with Nourish and sometimes seal my very ends with PRE. My hair always feels very moisturized and it'll last for a couple of days.

My hair needed help when I started using the line months back and maybe that's why my results feel drastic. My hair is also fine and I started doing henna/cassia treatments and tea rinses. Silk dreams, henna/cassia and tea rinses are my only changes and this is the best my hair has ever felt!

ETA: I have fine, possibly porous hair that hadn't had a protein treatment in about 3 years.


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

i didn't do anything to my hair yesterday either.  i didn't even rinse out the conditioner.  my hair feels moisturized though.  i might rinse it out Friday or Saturday.  i am going to try a half wig since i am in a HYH challenge and i am meeting up with my fellow Chi Town ladies!   so i guess i will roll my hair tomorrow and rock the wig Saturday if i can find it at the store. 

 i had a dream about giving myself a touchup too. but i am going to try my to wait a few more weeks.

oh, i tried Tresseme Natural conditioner to cowash with.  I LOVE IT!  i don't know why i kept passing that up.  no more Suave for me!


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Relaxed on Tuesday being 18 wks post... I was in need of that. Stylist used Design Essentials lye, so far I like it. It didn't burn and my hair looks pretty straight.


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Guys... what's the longest amount of time you've gone between your last  wash and your relaxer? I washed my hair on the 13th and will be relaxing  on the 29th. I typically wash about 5 days before, but it just didn't  work out that way this time. OK, fine it's cause I'm scared to wash it  again and it's nicely detangled right now.  

We want pics @Brittster!

@mywill33 I used Silk Dreams products for about 2 months to really test them out, and the only thing that will be staying in rotation is the Silk Dreams Nourish oil and Go Moist shampoo. The shampoo smells great and frees my scalp of itchies without drying out my new growth. As for Vanilla Silk, I liked how it soaked in but after I rinsed it felt like I hadn't deep conditioned and my wet hair felt dry-ish. I'm not used to that feeling... although it airdried pretty soft. The Silky Soft leave-in smells good and also went on my wet hair nicely, but again just doesn't compare to my SSI Coco Creme leave-in. The products are definitely nice, I just didn't find them to be better than my current staples.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Napp said:


> shockolate  i *highly* recommend vitale bounce and body as a daily moisturizer. My fine hair doesnt get limp or greasy from this at all. As a matter afact i find it even rejuvanates my hair when it beings to get a little oily during the week. i am able to wear my hair loose daily becuase of this.
> 
> I got mine at a bss.if you can get your hands on it i also think you should give it a whiff to see if you can tolerate the scent.



Thanks nap, I will search for this I hope i like the scent!!


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

just a few days (3-5) to remove buildup.



Mische said:


> Guys... what's the longest amount of time you've gone between your last  wash and your relaxer? I washed my hair on the 13th and will be relaxing  on the 29th. I typically wash about 5 days before, but it just didn't  work out that way this time. OK, fine it's cause I'm scared to wash it  again and it's nicely detangled right now.


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm getting a touch-up today 

So funny how I used to deplore the "creamy crack" routine but I'm so into it now  

sunnieb's 4 ponytail air dry method worked like a charm for me - twisted the ponytails and the resulting twist-out is fiyah .  This is the first time in my life I've gone to the hair salon with my hair looking great  I feel more confident about stretching longer next time now that I have easy big hair style options.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Let's all celebrate the birthday of a lovely relaxed sister...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR divachyk
HAPPY BIRTDAY TO YOU  :woohoo:


----------



## 4evershika

bign__17 said:
			
		

> Can you share the ratios and your technique that you use for you ACV rinses.  I have been doing then for a little while now but it seems that my hair always turns out somewhat hard after I run the rinse through my hair. I usually only put 3-5 capfuls with about 20 drops of rosemary oil to a pitcher of water and I don't rinse out. But I never get that "like butter" feeling everyone talks about after, so I am wondering what am I doing wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Sorry, I am just seeing this! I use about a teaspoon in 1-2 cups of water and use a spray bottle to apply it.


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

shockolate
i have fine hair too.  i am liking Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship Leave-in.  i started using it recently.  i don't use a lot.  like a pea size amount.  i make sure it almost absorbs in my hands.  after that i seal with an oil.  i just started using One and Only Argan Oil from Sally's too.  it is very light.  more like a serum.  i can use one drop to seal my hair.  other oil are heavy for my hair and tend to weight my hair down.  but i still use Keracare Essential Oil, or grapeseed oil.  i like Mizani Coconut Souffle, you have to be light-handed with that as well.  Neutrogena Triple Moisture Leave-in is a good one too.



shockolate said:


> What are you guys using as daily moisturizers that can be *bought in brick and mortar stores*? I might go back to this Rusk but I was wondering if there are any more options. My hair is thin and fine so it gets weighed down easily. How about deep conditioners?


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Happy Birthday divachyk!



Nix08 said:


> Let's all celebrate the birthday of a lovely relaxed sister...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR divachyk
> HAPPY BIRTDAY TO YOU  :woohoo:


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

any relaxed ladies protective style using half wigs?  i think about doing that sometimes, but i can't figure out what i would do with my hair underneath?  like would i put it in big braids or twists and leave the front out?  is that a lot of manipulation?


----------



## outspokenwallflower

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Hey Relaxed Ladies, a 4b relaxed head dropping by with a question:

What's a super moisturizing leave-in I could use that will help curb the dryness of blowdrying my hair?


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

You girls are the best  Thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I'm about ready to touch up.  I flat ironed last night, got the roots really well. Over the course of the week, the new growth will start to "revert" from the flat ironing and it will be just textured enough that I can see/feel it when I relax, but not too textured to get through my hair. I did go to Zumba today so it's reverting a little faster than normal. I sweat in my head terribly with cardio.


----------



## cutiepiesensei

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

HEY LADIES!!! I'm brand new here and I'm in desperate need of some advice please!!

I am a relaxed 4b and my hair needs desperate help. For the longest I've gone through this site reading tips and tricks, but finally I decided to join to get some personal help. My hair currently is breaking off like crazy, but the weird thing is I can't find many split ends. I find a few here and there but for the most part, I don't have a whole lot. My hair is a bunch of different lengths, the shorter ones being ear length, longer ones a little past chin length. I can barely put my hair into a ponytail :/ My hair especially in the front is short because I used to have bangs and with breakage and growing out, they are super uneven

I'm not sure what to do  This is what my regimen is:

-Shampoo once every two weeks with Creme of Nature Ultra Moisturizing Shampoo
-Deep Condition every two weeks with Creme of Nature Professional Extreme Moisture Conditioner (put on shower cap and sit under heat for an hour)
-Follow with Aphogee Keratin 2 minute reconstructor
-Rinse and apply Creme of Nature Lemongrass and Rosemary Leave in Conditioner
-Apply heat protectant and Chi silk infusion, then blowdry with warm air
-Apply more heat protectant and flat iron

I wrap my hair with a silk scarf every night and every other night I apply Bioinfusion olive oil moisturizing hair lotion to my hair. 

I don't apply anymore heat until next wash day, I'm so confused as to why my hair is still breaking off even though I don't have many split ends. Currently I wear clip in extensions every day to even my hair out because I do not feel comfortable wearing my own hair out the way it is right now by itself with all the different lengths going on and whatnot. I tend to get my hair relaxed (by my mom) about every 10-12 weeks. 

What I recently started doing is once a week I mix miconazole nitrate 2% with bioinfusion olive oil hydrating hair creme to my scalp and the day before I wash I don't wear extensions. That day I will wear a hat and under it I will apply a whole bunch of leave in conditioner and olive oil to soak in my hair. 

I know that eventually I will have to get my hair cut evenly, but I wanted to wait a few months to let my hair grow out a little more before I cut it. My ULTIMATE GOAL is to be APL. If I get past that, great! But I mainly just want to be APL. I will stop wearing clip ins once I get to SL. I don't feel comfortable without them until that point :/ 

Thank you for your help in advance


----------



## Poranges

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



cutiepiesensei said:


> HEY LADIES!!! I'm brand new here and I'm in desperate need of some advice please!!
> 
> I am a relaxed 4b and my hair needs desperate help. For the longest I've gone through this site reading tips and tricks, but finally I decided to join to get some personal help. My hair currently is breaking off like crazy, but the weird thing is I can't find many split ends. I find a few here and there but for the most part, I don't have a whole lot. My hair is a bunch of different lengths, the shorter ones being ear length, longer ones a little past chin length. I can barely put my hair into a ponytail :/ My hair especially in the front is short because I used to have bangs and with breakage and growing out, they are super uneven
> 
> I'm not sure what to do  This is what my regimen is:
> 
> -Shampoo once every two weeks with Creme of Nature Ultra Moisturizing Shampoo
> -Deep Condition every two weeks with Creme of Nature Professional Extreme Moisture Conditioner (put on shower cap and sit under heat for an hour)
> -Follow with Aphogee Keratin 2 minute reconstructor
> -Rinse and apply Creme of Nature Lemongrass and Rosemary Leave in Conditioner
> -Apply heat protectant and Chi silk infusion, then blowdry with warm air
> -Apply more heat protectant and flat iron
> 
> I wrap my hair with a silk scarf every night and every other night I apply Bioinfusion olive oil moisturizing hair lotion to my hair.
> 
> I don't apply anymore heat until next wash day, I'm so confused as to why my hair is still breaking off even though I don't have many split ends. Currently I wear clip in extensions every day to even my hair out because I do not feel comfortable wearing my own hair out the way it is right now by itself with all the different lengths going on and whatnot. I tend to get my hair relaxed (by my mom) about every 10-12 weeks.
> 
> What I recently started doing is once a week I mix miconazole nitrate 2% with bioinfusion olive oil hydrating hair creme to my scalp and the day before I wash I don't wear extensions. That day I will wear a hat and under it I will apply a whole bunch of leave in conditioner and olive oil to soak in my hair.
> 
> I know that eventually I will have to get my hair cut evenly, but I wanted to wait a few months to let my hair grow out a little more before I cut it. My ULTIMATE GOAL is to be APL. If I get past that, great! But I mainly just want to be APL. I will stop wearing clip ins once I get to SL. I don't feel comfortable without them until that point :/
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance



Hey! 

Tips to reduce breakage:
*Wash more frequently, 1x weekly, if you can.
*Moisturize and SEAL 1x Daily 
*Comb less often
*Alternate the location of your clip ins

Hope these tips help! Happy Hair Growing.


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Supergirl, I thought that you were natural now.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

cutiepiesensei 
In addition to what Poranges mentioned, I might lay off the Aphogee to ensure you're not slowly protein overloading the hair.


----------



## NYAmicas

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I cant wait til I relax. Im about 12 weeks post and it's been awhile since I've self-relaxed so need to get my research on so I can do it better than I used to.

Since I am taking on my hair again for this year my goal is to go back to stretching and working on less manipulative styles but have my hair looking much better.


----------



## beloved1bx

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

cutiepiesensei I would fall back on the direct heat.  Even though you use heat protectant, that doesn't mean your hair becomes invincible.  I used to flat iron every 2 weeks, and I learned that my flat-iron and I couldn't have a steady relationship, but needed to be more of a friends-with-benefits kind of situation.  I also think it would help to up your deep conditioning to once a week.  You can stick to shampooing every 2 weeks though.


----------



## cutiepiesensei

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

@beloved1bx Yeah I posted another thread and heard the same thing :/ But I'm willing to DC more often. My hair is just soooooo short right now that when I don't flat iron, it looks a straight HOT MESS lol. It was suggested to me to stop blowdrying and rollerset instead. Do you think I could possibly blow dry on cool air as well?

And one more question, did any of you ladies start out at a length above SL? I see so many women reaching these beautiful lengths but quite a few started out at SL. I just wish I could at least be SL :/ I need the encouragement lol. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RODI

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

cutiepiesensei : You will have to make some sacrifices and I would suggest you sacrifice heat until you meet you first goal of HEALTY SL hair. Try the following;
Wash + DC your hair once a week
Co wash your hair once or twice a week
Since your hair is relatively short aitdrying should not be an issue
Moisturize and seal as usual
Wear you hair in a pony. And since you said that it can hardly fit, well my dear cutiepiesensei,FAKE it until you make it. Use those clip ins to help form a nice bun. U can even baggy ur ends under the fake bun. 
Try wigs so tht u don't use heat until your hair stops breaking
Try baggying ur whole head or just your ends at night. I don't like soaking wet baggying, just properly moisterized baggying. 
Try your DC without heat. Just add another hour or so without the heat
Usually on this board when DCing we use the protein fisrt and then balance it after with a moisturizing DC, u are doing it opposite. Try reversing.
Also, what I do is that I mix my aphoghee 2 min with my moisterizing DC. 1part aphoghee with 2 parts moisture. 
You might want to try aphoghee's other hardcore protein treatment under heat followed by a moisturizing DC underheat every 6 weeks. That usually stop any breakage I might be experiencing (usually from flat ironing) in it's tracks. 

When your hair is healthy enough to resume heat, what I do is the 1st 2-3 weeks airdry and flatiron on medium not high. And make 2 strokes of the flat iron suffice. Or let your hair airdry some b4 using the blowdryer on medium alternating with cool. Never blowdry soaking wet hair. And never use too many flatiron strokes on the same section of hair. No matter how healthy your hair is. That is just too much heat for relaxed hair. And a diaster waiting too happen. 

Happy and healthy hairgrowing to you cutiepiesensei and I expect updates with pics. You can DO this!!!!


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



cutiepiesensei said:


> @beloved1bx Yeah I posted another thread and heard the same thing :/ But I'm willing to DC more often. My hair is just soooooo short right now that when I don't flat iron, it looks a straight HOT MESS lol. It was suggested to me to stop blowdrying and rollerset instead. Do you think I could possibly blow dry on cool air as well?
> 
> And one more question, *did any of you ladies start out at a length above SL?* I see so many women reaching these beautiful lengths but quite a few started out at SL. I just wish I could at least be SL :/ I need the encouragement lol. Thanks in advance!


 
@cutiepiesensei I started at about SL or less. I started off with blowdrying flat ironing and quickly dropped the blow drying step. I was able to drop the flat iron by not only staying up on my nightly moisturizing and sealing and covering my head up while I slept but most importantly I started using the t-shirt method for drying my hair after I washed it. For styling I would use 3 butterfly clips. The first clip created a front poof, the second was located right at my crown pulling my hair smooth in the area of my ears and the back clip held the rest of my hair up where I would then let the ends hang out for a bit of style (I bunned it as it got longer). I'm at work and don't have access to any pics to attach ....sorry Hopefully my explanations were half decent...my siggy is my current length...I have pretty much retained all of my growth with the exception of about 3 micro trims in the last year and a half.


----------



## cutiepiesensei

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

Thanks ladies. I'll try skipping the heat for a while. It's just gonna be oh so hard  I'm sooooo addicted to my flat iron. My best bet though like y'all suggested is to airdry and do a bun with fake hair. I was considering buying a fake one anyway so I can baggy underneath. Hopefully I'll be able to do this, I just don't have a lot of patience lol I need to work on it.  I'll experiment with other drying methods and see what gives me the best results. Are there anyways to dry hair without heat where at least my roots will be straight and nice for if I want to continuously wear a slicked back bun (for protective styling)?


----------



## divachyk

How do you finger detangle your relaxed hair? How many days do you go without combing? Just Curious.


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

cutiepiesensei

if it makes you feel better, i had a bald fade in 2010!   i reached APL in Aug of 2011 but had to cut my progress off, due to a setback. i still say you should wet wrap/silk wrap your hair, or hide in under wigs until you can get it under control.



cutiepiesensei said:


> @beloved1bx Yeah I posted another thread and heard the same thing :/ But I'm willing to DC more often. My hair is just soooooo short right now that when I don't flat iron, it looks a straight HOT MESS lol. It was suggested to me to stop blowdrying and rollerset instead. Do you think I could possibly blow dry on cool air as well?
> 
> And one more question, did any of you ladies start out at a length above SL? I see so many women reaching these beautiful lengths but quite a few started out at SL. I just wish I could at least be SL :/ I need the encouragement lol. Thanks in advance!


----------



## beloved1bx

cutiepiesensei said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies. I'll try skipping the heat for a while. It's just gonna be oh so hard  I'm sooooo addicted to my flat iron. My best bet though like y'all suggested is to airdry and do a bun with fake hair. I was considering buying a fake one anyway so I can baggy underneath. Hopefully I'll be able to do this, I just don't have a lot of patience lol I need to work on it.  I'll experiment with other drying methods and see what gives me the best results. Are there anyways to dry hair without heat where at least my roots will be straight and nice for if I want to continuously wear a slicked back bun (for protective styling)?



If you don't mind bunning it'll get easier to give up your flat iron. Try air drying using the scarf method. After conditioning, moisturize your hair and cover your edges with a folded scarf or bandana. You can add a little aloe Vera gel or any other gel to your edges first if you like. This way your edges will dry flat for your buns. I like to constantly run my fingers through my hair while it dries to help it detangle. I think some air dry in braids. See what works for you. If you find that your ends are making things difficult you could try dusting them to see If that helps without having to commit to a serious trim where you loose significant length.


----------



## sunnieb

I haven't done a big bun in a while, so I decided to do one today:




I'm a little out of practice, but I like it.

cutiepiesensei - I haven't used direct heat since 2010.  Airdrying is definitely something you should try.  I'll find a thread for you.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

I think i'm gonna start going to the hair salon for wkly wash n sets for a while. I'm actually just tired of doing my own hair. I have a ton of Dominican salons at my disposal and sometimes it just feels better to have someone else do it for a change. Although I love washing and conditioning my own hair, it's the afterwork that I oftentimes can't be bothered with. I don't feel like rollersetting and sitting under my dryer only to not have the rollerset come out as smooth and taut as when they do it.


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*

i made a big boo-boo.  i fell asleep with that aphogee 2 step. now i have protein overload. i have been dc'ing early this morning. i can't even detangle my hair. so all i did was moisturize and seal. i put my hair in 6 twists. i will dc and cowash again tomorrow or saturday.  my hair needs a rest.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

^^^^^ Ouch!!!


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



shortdub78 said:


> @cutiepiesensei
> 
> *if it makes you feel better, i had a bald fade in 2010!   i reached APL in Aug of 2011* but had to cut my progress off, due to a setback. i still say you should wet wrap/silk wrap your hair, or hide in under wigs until you can get it under control.



Wow @shortdub you betta grow on girl .. but seriously, great progress!


----------



## PoisedNPolished

Relaxed ladies... has anyone who has had NL hair ever done a successful rollerset? I can't seem to find a thread on short-haired-roller-settters  
I'm about to put some box braids in for a while! I'm determined to hit SL this year!


----------



## cutiepiesensei

hey ladies! Sorry I have taken a while to respond, I had all my wisdom teeth taken out yesterday so I really haven't been up to doing much of anything 

divachyk I don't comb a whole lot aside from wash day (with a shower comb). I tend to use either a paddle brush, boar birstle brush, or my fingers

sunnieb Is rollersetting direct heat?

shortdub78 actually that did make me feel a little better lol


----------



## Evolving78

cutiepiesensei said:


> hey ladies! Sorry I have taken a while to respond, I had all my wisdom teeth taken out yesterday so I really haven't been up to doing much of anything
> 
> divachyk I don't comb a whole lot aside from wash day (with a shower comb). I tend to use either a paddle brush, boar birstle brush, or my fingers
> 
> sunnieb Is rollersetting direct heat?
> 
> shortdub78 [/b]actually that did make me feel a little better lol[/b]



so if i can do it on my own, you can too!  oh, i know direct heat question is for Sunnieb, but no you don't use direct heat for rollersetting.  you can sit under the dryer or airdry your set.


----------



## Evolving78

i was able to detangle my hair today with no problem! yay!  tresemme naturals saved my life!


----------



## sunnieb

cutiepiesensei - Like shortdub said, rollersetting is not direct heat - as long as you airdry or use a hooded dryer.  If you rollerset with heated rollers, that's a different story! 

Here's my fotki album where I show how I rollerset:

http://public.fotki.com/sunnieb/rollersettingstretc/


----------



## sunnieb

Tried something new last night -

My ends were looking poofy and dry.  They were moist to the touch, but poofy.  I sprayed my ends only with diluted NTM and put in two bantu knots and went to bed.

Here are the results:




I'm going to add a little carrot oil, but I really like how it turned out! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## mywill33

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Mische said:


> @mywill33 I used Silk Dreams products for about 2 months to really test them out, and the only thing that will be staying in rotation is the Silk Dreams Nourish oil and Go Moist shampoo. The shampoo smells great and frees my scalp of itchies without drying out my new growth. As for Vanilla Silk, I liked how it soaked in but after I rinsed it felt like I hadn't deep conditioned and my wet hair felt dry-ish. I'm not used to that feeling... although it airdried pretty soft. The Silky Soft leave-in smells good and also went on my wet hair nicely, but again just doesn't compare to my SSI Coco Creme leave-in. The products are definitely nice, I just didn't find them to be better than my current staples.



I am under the dryer as I type with the Vanilla Silk under my hair I can wait to see the results! I got a relaxer last week and used WGO on my scalp. After my husband gave me such a hard time about the smell, I washed it out! (It's wash day anyway!) I had so much build up on my scalp for that and co washing Wednesday. So I washed once with Elusense Volume Clarifying, proceeded with the Joico K PAK shampoo, conditioner, and reconstructer.  I washed that out and applied the Vanilla Silk. I will roller set it with my Kitchen Beautician mix and see how it turns out.


----------



## Raspberry

I'm finally identifying early mistakes and getting a solid regimen. I'm also trying to reduce the amount of products I use on a regular basis.

I had an epiphany about air drying last night - if I want to have smoother results my finishing product should not be water based. So I applied Rusk Smoother and coconut oil on wet hair, t-shirt dried to 80% dry, then applied GVP Silk Remedy and detangled. My twist-out today is very nice, got a few compliments.. smooth ends too. 

Mische Some people rave about Vanilla Silk  as a leave-in, especially to set a braid-out/bantu knots, etc. Maybe you could give this shot? 

I still love Vanilla Silk as a DC and last night I mixed it with my beloved Kera Pro Restorative treatment (that stuff is too pricey to use it by itself all the time, plus its chock full of keratin protein), and Roux PC and the results were heavenly.. extremely moisturized and very few shed/broken hairs.

I'm also learning not try to comb out a braid-out/twist-out.. just leads to ragged ends, I dunno why I'm always tempted to do it though. I'm just gonna put my hair into a few large twists or braids at night until my next wash.


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Mische said:


> I used Silk Dreams products for about 2 months to really test them out, and the only thing that will be staying in rotation is the Silk Dreams Nourish oil and Go Moist shampoo. The shampoo smells great and frees my scalp of itchies without drying out my new growth. As for Vanilla Silk, I liked how it soaked in but after I rinsed it felt like I hadn't deep conditioned and my wet hair felt dry-ish. I'm not used to that feeling... although it airdried pretty soft. The Silky Soft leave-in smells good and also went on my wet hair nicely, but again just doesn't compare to my SSI Coco Creme leave-in. The products are definitely nice, I just didn't find them to be better than my current staples.


 
Thanks a lot for the review Mische. I still want to try the Vanilla Silk conditioner though and is the only thing in this line I am really itching to try, even though I am very pleased with my current staple conditioners. If I like it, it is just one more staple conditioner I will have in my stash to choose from.


----------



## Mische

Raspberry that's a great tip to use up Vanilla Silk!  It's funny because I was considering using conditioner to set my dry braidouts...was eyeing the Darcy's Pumpkin conditiner for this. 

Aggie I definitely think you should try Vanilla Silk if you're curious. I experienced minimal breakage too while detangling with it just like Raspberry mentioned. Her prices and shipping are reasonable, too. I think she's having a sale within the next week or so for Valentine's Day if you're interested.


----------



## Aggie

Mische said:


> @Raspberry that's a great tip to use up Vanilla Silk!  It's funny because I was considering using conditioner to set my dry braidouts...was eyeing the Darcy's Pumpkin conditiner for this.
> 
> @Aggie I definitely think you should try Vanilla Silk if you're curious. I experienced minimal breakage too while detangling with it just like @Raspberry mentioned. Her prices and shipping are reasonable, too. I think she's having a sale within the next week or so for Valentine's Day if you're interested.


 
Thanks Mische. Chicoro's prepoo has been very helpful in reducing and stopping detangling breakage in my hair so I think I would be fine if I keep up with using it regularly. And yes, I am very much interested in a v-day sale if SD is having one.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies don't sleep on hair sense combs. I love them! All thanks go out to Nix08 for introducing me to them. 

I've been having great luck with oil rinsing too.


----------



## Nix08

You are most welcome my friend  Thx for the tag too...I won't bother with the AO shampoo now

divachyk


----------



## sunnieb

I dc'd my hair tonight, but it's taking it's sweet time to airdry.

Whatever.  'Bout to put in 2 bantu knots and go to bed. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## 4evershika

Rollerset my hair last night for a curly-sue 'do! I love it!


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb, my hair has been taking forever to dry lately also.


----------



## sunnieb

^^^Is that a sign of something?  Over-moisturized???  I did a protein dc last night so... 

Maybe 'cause it's winter?


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb said:
			
		

> ^^^Is that a sign of something?  Over-moisturized???  I did a protein dc last night so...
> 
> Maybe 'cause it's winter?



sunnieb I typically take longer to air dry in the winter than summer for whatever reason. Hooded drying time is the same regardless of the season.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk - I've just gotten used to going to bed with damp hair.

Another thing that changed is that I've gone back to using my EVCO when I airdry.  All of a sudden, castor oil seemed to be too much and too heavy.


----------



## sunnieb

sunnieb said:


> My hair was taking too long to airdry last night, so I just gave up and put in two braids with the ends clipped. I looked like this when I woke up:
> 
> View attachment 137149
> 
> All in all, I ended up with a decent braidout:
> 
> View attachment 137151
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



Accidentally posted this in the wrong thread, so I'm moving it here....


----------



## ReignLocks

Does anyone use any products from the Aubrey Organics line?  Which products do you use on your relaxed hair?


----------



## Raspberry

ReignLocks said:


> Does anyone use any products from the Aubrey Organics line?  Which products do you use on your relaxed hair?



ReignLocks Aubrey GPB condish all day every day . That stuff is great, especially if you're protein sensitive but still need some to maintain your moisture/protein balance. Leaves the hair both soft and strong.


----------



## Nix08

Raspberry said:


> @ReignLocks Aubrey GPB condish all day every day . That stuff is great, especially if you're protein sensitive but still need some to maintain your moisture/protein balance. Leaves the hair both soft and strong.


 
Cosign what Raspberry said.  I use:
HSR
GPB
IN
WC
and I've tried RM
all of which I thoroughly enjoy


----------



## ReignLocks

Thanks @Raspberry and @Nix08! I've only seen where the natural ladies have used it.  DId you use it on your dry hair and did you leave it on overnight?


----------



## Nix08

ReignLocks I only DC on dry hair (well dampened with Aloe vera gel) so I use them during my DC's and HSR I often us it for co washing (which I do daily to every other day or so).  I also steam on dry/damp hair and use them then as well


----------



## divachyk

ReignLocks said:
			
		

> Thanks @Raspberry and @Nix08! I've only seen where the natural ladies have used it.  DId you use it on your dry hair and did you leave it on overnight?


ReignLocks I use white camellia on dry and wet hair. Love it. I do plan to try out the others later.


----------



## Nix08

ReignLocks I just noticed that my bottle of Island Naturals says "Also for relaxed and natural styles"  I wonder if relaxed means something other than how we use it........


----------



## Aggie

ReignLocks said:


> Does anyone use any products from the Aubrey Organics line? Which products do you use on your relaxed hair?


 
ReignLocks,



*I use:*

AO GPB and AO Swimmers for strength and moisture
AO HSR and WC for deep moisture conditioning

*Adding next month:*

AO Island Naturals for when my hair is feeling a bit dry to restore it's moisture
AO Blue Chamomile for softening and deep moisture.  

You may be wondering why I have and need so many conditioners for moisture. Well that's because I already have too many protein conditioners in my stash and need more moisturizing conditioners to balance them out.


----------



## ReignLocks

Thank you ladies!  You are the best!!!  I read on a previous AO post that some women spray their hair with water then apply AO.  I have an issue with moisture retention so I want to mix some aloe vera juice with EVOO and AO, apply to my hair overnight then rinse in the morning.  Do you think that this will cause drying?  Do you have another suggestion?  Based on what I've read from other forums, I think this may work.  However, I did not see this combo specifically.


----------



## sunnieb

I'm taking a break from my flexi-8 clips and putting my bendi-clip to use instead.  



Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

i will be wet wrapping my hair tonight.  i will post my results tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## sunnieb

^^^Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Evolving78

i hope it turns out fine.  i was too tired to get under the dryer.  i wish i had  a rollout dryer.


----------



## niqu92

im doing my first braidout in about 1year lol im scared cause i always do rollersets but i wanted a quick temporary change before i relax my hair next week and since im 11wks post i think the braidout will look better than if i did it right after i relax.

so i shampooed
DC'd with my beloved silicon mix 
applied silicon mix leave in conditioner
applied shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie to my new growth
sealed with jojoba oil
rolled my ends
and now im under the dryer.hopefully it looks good tomorrow lol


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78, how did it turn out?


----------



## Aggie

ReignLocks said:


> Thank you ladies! You are the best!!! I read on a previous AO post that some women spray their hair with water then apply AO. I have an issue with moisture retention so* I want to mix some aloe vera juice with EVOO and AO, apply to my hair overnight then rinse in the morning. Do you think that this will cause drying?* Do you have another suggestion? Based on what I've read from other forums, I think this may work. However, I did not see this combo specifically.


 
I think this should work well as long as you use a moisturizing conditioner from AO and not one with protein in it.


----------



## cutiepiesensei

shortdub78 soooo still waiting on that wetwrap lmao. Sorry, but I'm too lazy to rollerset and am horrible at it, so I'm trying to see if that's the move because I still blowdry


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> shortdub78, how did it turn out?



overall it turned out nice, but i used too much wrap lotion, so it made my hair stiff/hard to come out.  i didn't go up under the dryer and my daughter slept with me and kept snatching my scarf off, so i had to flat iron the crown a little bit. 

 the noticed with wrapping to just really work with moving the hair into the direction that you want to go, before actually wrapping the hair around.  make sure you comb your hair down in the front before wrapping and that it is dripping wet.  add more water instead of product.  i used some neck strips to hold my hair in place too.  after i combed it out, i added a little oil sheen.  

my hair laid flat and pretty straight, but if i wanted a little more body, i would just bump it with a big curling iron or flat iron.  i will do this again in the future.

i really need to work on my moisturizing game more.  my hair isn't completely normal due to the protein overload i had, so when i was combing my hair down, i had some breakage.  

i did take some pics, but i look terrible ( i look like a swollen face squirrel) and the angles aren't that great.

this is a great way to straighten your hair or set it without having to rollerset and it didn't take long.  just don't use a lot of setting lotion and keep your hair dripping wet.

i recommend sitting under the dryer.  it will take forever to dry if you air dry.


----------



## crlsweetie912

The other day I started remembering when my hair was at it's healthiest.  I started writing down the products I was using.  I wondered why I ever stopped using them!  (PJ in me!)  I think I am going on a personal Back to the Beginning Challenge.  I had lots of good success when I first came on the boards....
This weekend I did another fake rollerset after a relaxer touch up and color, and I used AtOne Botanical reconstructor to DC and my hair was in LOVE!


----------



## ElegantPearl17

Help!!! Any relaxed heads workout daily?? If so, what do you do to your hair???


----------



## LexaKing

ElegantPearl17 said:
			
		

> Help!!! Any relaxed heads workout daily?? If so, what do you do to your hair???



I relax twice a year, but I usually moisturize and wear a bun since it's not good for you ends to rub. But after the 3 workout in a week I DC sit in the sauna, rinse, and flat twist. When I wear my hair curly I don't have to worry about sweating out my straight style.


----------



## HauteHippie

I am shedding like crazy! I don't know if it's b/c I dyed my hair 2 weeks ago or b/c I'm entering a "stretch". I went and got a rollerset today and the lady told me my hair was shedding b/c I need a relaxer and that it's not shed hair, it's breakage. I have seen both, long strands with bulbs and those without. I am only at 8 weeks post relaxer and have gone almost twice as long many a'times (most of which were when I didn't care about my hair or just wore various braided styles). 

She was really gently and was not ripping my hair out at all. I'm thinking that the increased shedding is due to both putting off my relaxer coupled with ridiculous dryness, which is making the two textures of my hair fight it out (relaxed strands lose). And while I did step up my moisture game, maybe I need to step it up even more. I mean, my strands are seriously abandoning ship.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Evolving78

HauteHippie said:


> I am shedding like crazy! I don't know if it's b/c I dyed my hair 2 weeks ago or b/c I'm entering a "stretch". I went and got a rollerset today and the lady told me my hair was shedding b/c I need a relaxer and that it's not shed hair, it's breakage. I have seen both, long strands with bulbs and those without. I am only at 8 weeks post relaxer and have gone almost twice as long many a'times (most of which were when I didn't care about my hair or just wore various braided styles).
> 
> She was really gently and was not ripping my hair out at all. I'm thinking that the increased shedding is due to both putting off my relaxer coupled with ridiculous dryness, which is making the two textures of my hair fight it out (relaxed strands lose). And while I did step up my moisture game, maybe I need to step it up even more. I mean, my strands are seriously abandoning ship.
> 
> Any suggestions?



maybe you should just relax since it is shedding.  but have you had any scalp irritation since coloring?  try a black tea rinse and do a good moisturizing dc.  if that doesn't help, then i would proceed to relax.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Do you deep condition every week?


----------



## divachyk

@shortdub78

I did a wet wrap last night (Mon night). I wasn't pleased with the amount of manipulation and the hairs lost but I like the overall feel/look. 

I had a hard time getting my hair to mold into a wrap so I parted my hair down the center, made two ponytails and roller set those two ponies. About 30 mins into drying, I took down the ponies. My ends were pretty much dry but my roots were not. At this point, I was able to wrap my hair and finished the rest of my drying in a wrap. I have no curl definition because I abandon the pony set mid way through but that's okay.

After drying, I spot checked the hairs and mostly were sheds but I did have some breakage. I almost always have some breakage when roller setting. I've yet to determine if wet wrapping caused more/less breakage.

This is a very dark pic but here's what my hair looks like. I won't post the length since I'm in the HYH challenge (I'll be respectful of that challenge). 





ETA: also posted this in the rollersetting thread


----------



## divachyk

ElegantPearl17
I work out as time/schedule permits. I bun while working out and cowash when I get home from work. This is my routine even if I'm working out daily or once per week.

@HauteHippie 
My TU schedule is every 10-12 weeks. My pre-TU shedding calms after a TU.

My hair sheds more than normal 1 week post TU and again somewhere around weeks 8-12 within a stretch. I use Alter Ego Garlic during these moments to help control shedding. This conditioner stops excessive shedding immediately (for me).  

Either find a means to calm the shedding or end your stretch.


----------



## LaidBak

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> The other day I started remembering when my hair was at it's healthiest.  I started writing down the products I was using.  I wondered why I ever stopped using them!  (PJ in me!)  I think I am going on a personal Back to the Beginning Challenge.  I had lots of good success when I first came on the boards....
> This weekend I did another fake rollerset after a relaxer touch up and color, and I used AtOne Botanical reconstructor to DC and my hair was in LOVE!



I had the same revelation last year.  I whipped out my hair journal from those days and extracted exactly what techniques and products worked for me.  Since then I've been using up my stash of products I obtained from my PJ phase, I cut off my damaged ends, and I'm committing to the simple techniques that gave me the most success.  I'm hoping I can just settle into what works and enjoy some retention.


----------



## LaidBak

ElegantPearl17 said:
			
		

> Help!!! Any relaxed heads workout daily?? If so, what do you do to your hair???



My hair is short, so I just scoop it up off my face to minimize sweating.  I pile it up loosely in a clip or something.  If my head sweats I just blast the roots with a blow dryer on low.


----------



## HauteHippie

Thanks, y'all! I appreciate the help. I think I just might have to end my stretch early. I did have scalp irritation after dying. It just stopped feeling sore yesterday. I must admit that I almost never comb my hair. I saw on a local forum that a sore scalp could be matted hair stretched across the scalp. So, I sectioned off my hair and combed it with an actual comb. Even though some hairs were shed, others were definitely broken. I have a habit of washing my hair, putting it in a lazy bun and eventually falling asleep with damp hair.

I deep condition at least every seven to ten days normally. The last couple of weeks it's been every 3 days since I dyed and my hair was super dry.

I just used henna and did an aloe vera tea rinse on Sunday. 2 weeks before that I did a black tea rinse. I'll try a garlic shampoo or conditioner and if that is no help, I'll relax the first week of March (not bone straight, though). I was told that I'll have to wait at least 2 more weeks to relax.


----------



## Evolving78

i am going back to basics.  i wish i had time and a babysitter to go to the salon, so i don't have to be bothered myself.  i am just going to stick to roller sets. i just don't want to ruin my progress with doing too much.  i thought the cornrow wig thing would help, but it didn't.  i am going to go to the salon this weekend.


----------



## sunnieb

Having a really good hair day today! 



Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry

Do any relaxed heads use water as a moisturizer? After  2-3 days of moisturizing and sealing, my hair gets weighed down if I keep that up so I've been wetting my hands and dampening my hair with water before setting it at night - (bun, twists, wrap, etc) and my hair feels light and silky in the morning.  This works for me until I wash around day 5-6. I still put a little oil on my ends because I'm paranoid but I guess there's only so much product the hair will absorb before it becomes build-up.

shortdub78 I so wish I had the patience for rollersets - I love the results but not the process.


----------



## LexaKing

Raspberry said:
			
		

> Do any relaxed heads use water as a moisturizer? After  2-3 days of moisturizing and sealing, my hair gets weighed down if I keep that up so I've been wetting my hands and dampening my hair with water before setting it at night - (bun, twists, wrap, etc) and my hair feels light and silky in the morning.  This works for me until I wash around day 5-6. I still put a little oil on my ends because I'm paranoid but I guess there's only so much product the hair will absorb before it becomes build-up.
> 
> shortdub78 I so wish I had the patience for rollersets - I love the results but not the process.



I use Mizani coconut soufflé and it's a LIGHT water based moisturizer. It says that it can be used everyday and i use it every night to M&S. But you don't need more than a nickel sized amount. If your hair gets weighed down you might need a lighter oil too. Jojoba is great for sealing. It might help to focus more of the product on your ends and less by your scalp


----------



## Evolving78

Raspberry said:


> Do any relaxed heads use water as a moisturizer? After  2-3 days of moisturizing and sealing, my hair gets weighed down if I keep that up so I've been wetting my hands and dampening my hair with water before setting it at night - (bun, twists, wrap, etc) and my hair feels light and silky in the morning.  This works for me until I wash around day 5-6. I still put a little oil on my ends because I'm paranoid but I guess there's only so much product the hair will absorb before it becomes build-up.
> 
> shortdub78 I so wish I had the patience for rollersets - I love the results but not the process.



it does take time, but it's worth it!  you should try the ponytail method!  i thought about trying the water thing, but i need a little more.  it's interesting that i really wasn't moisturizing my hair back in the early 2000's when i was relaxed.  i would just get my hair set and oiled the mess out of it with Keracare Essential oil.  my hair grew fine and was very healthy.


----------



## Raspberry

LexaKing said:


> I use Mizani coconut soufflé and it's a LIGHT water based moisturizer. It says that it can be used everyday and i use it every night to M&S. But you don't need more than a nickel sized amount. If your hair gets weighed down you might need a lighter oil too. Jojoba is great for sealing. It might help to focus more of the product on your ends and less by your scalp


Thanks LexaKing. I've been using Rusk Smoother as a light moisturizer and it's working out great . I'm also dampening my roots with Rusk and water and that leaves my new growth soft. It's the butters that weigh my hair down after a while so I'm limiting their use to once a week. I've been using castor oil to seal my ends only.. that stuff is serious. I try not to buy many oils because they take a while to get through and I don't like wasting them. Though, I can always use them on my skin after a shower if they don't work for my hair, now that I think about it.

I still feel weird rubbing water through my relaxed hair though, it's so the opposite of what we knew growing up


----------



## janeemat

I am relaxing my hair tomorrow at 12 wks post.  I will be using Affirm Sensitive Scalp and will use PM Shines demi color.  Since I have not posted pics in awhile, I will post some in the relaxer reveal thread when I am done.


----------



## Raspberry

shortdub78 said:


> it does take time, but it's worth it!  you should try the ponytail method!  i thought about trying the water thing, but i need a little more.  it's interesting that i really wasn't moisturizing my hair back in the early 2000's when i was relaxed.  i would just get my hair set and oiled the mess out of it with Keracare Essential oil.  my hair grew fine and was very healthy.


I forgot about the ponytail method, that's the only way I'll do it lol. Ok.. maybe I could plan to read my Kindle or study for class while I'm under the dryer.

ETA: I used grease and Kemi Oyl (that stuff was like magic ) when I was relaxed in my late teens/early 20s. My hair grew but it was soft to the point of weakness and prone to breakage. I now know it needed protein badly.


----------



## prospurr4

janeemat said:


> I am relaxing my hair tomorrow at 12 wks post. I will be using Affirm Sensitive Scalp and will use PM Shines demi color. Since I have not posted pics in awhile, I will post some in the relaxer reveal thread when I am done.


 
janeemat,  I look forward to seeing your pics.  I hope you find that you've made EXCELLENT progress!


----------



## cutiepiesensei

soo ladies i'm getting so impatient lol. I've been taking better care of my hair and don't have much breakage anymore. I'm a newbie so it's only a few weeks in, but it sucks not seeing instant longer hair :-/ how do y'all stay so patient? I'm just so scared that the end of this year will come and I won't have longer hair


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, please help me send some hair love and birthday wishes to Nix08!!!

Happy Birthday! 
*pours out a little conditioner*


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

oh SHOOOOOt it's onnnnn now! I just found a way to stretch my relaxers once again. No shampoo! Yup, no shampoo. I notice if I shampoo my hair with a lot of NG, I'm asking for a tangled matted mess. Now I only condition and deep condition every week. I'm at 12 weeks and my NG is sooooo soft. The detangling time is like the detangling time on a fresh relaxer. Absolutely no problem! 

I think I'm going to enjoy this stretch up to 16 weeks again but this time it won't be a tangled mess. *fingers crossed*


----------



## HauteHippie

So, my hair has stopped shedding... But my ends are still snapping off. Before I bleach shampooed  and dyed, I thought I was getting close to overdoing it with the bleach. I think I need to take the plunge and do a hard protein. 

Anyone else bleach/dye their hair?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

When stretching if you experience excessive shedding do you end your stretch?


----------



## divachyk

SunySydeofLyfe said:
			
		

> When stretching if you experience excessive shedding do you end your stretch?



SunySydeofLyfe, no I use alter ego garlic conditioner to control it.


----------



## Aggie

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> When stretching if you experience excessive shedding do you end your stretch?


 

Assuming it's shedding and not breakage, the answer is no. I would give myself some black tea rinses and this would control the shedding. If it is breakage however, then this means that I am suffering from demarcation breakage and I would touch up beyond the shadow of a doubt. 

I would rather relax and avoid excessive breakage than reach a stretching milestone goal. I would simply try again next time until my hair can handle longer stretches 1 week longer at a time., not 2, 3, 4 weeks and longer. I do not recommend it!


----------



## Aggie

HauteHippie said:


> So, my hair has stopped shedding... But my ends are still snapping off. Before I bleach shampooed and dyed, I thought I was getting close to overdoing it with the bleach. I think I need to take the plunge and do a hard protein.
> 
> *Anyone else bleach/dye their hair*?


 Nope, I only use henna. I am too scurred of using harsh bleaches and commercial dyes on my fine hair. I couldn't even give you advice on them and their uses because of my lack of experience with them - so sorry.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

divachyk said:
			
		

> SunySydeofLyfe, no I use alter ego garlic conditioner to control it.



divachyk i will try alter ego again but it didn't help the last go round. Can i tell you you are a sweetheart.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I have to share i ordered products from Ensley Beauty supply.... great prices and super fast shipping. I wasn't turned off by the shipping cause i stocked up. Yep


----------



## OhmyKimB

HauteHippie said:


> So, my hair has stopped shedding... But my ends are still snapping off. Before I bleach shampooed  and dyed, I thought I was getting close to overdoing it with the bleach. I think I need to take the plunge and do a hard protein.
> 
> Anyone else bleach/dye their hair?




HauteHippie
I have bleached hair. My hair hasn't been snapping. I'd have to review what I do because as far as I know I'm not doing anything different than I normally do.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Really in love with my hair for the first time in a few years!  Going back to the products I loved as a newbie on the forum is REALLY working for me and my hair.  My staples now are CON green (I don't know what I'm going to do when this runs out!), Motions Moisture plus, AtOne Botanical Reconstructor, and Motions CPR.  I am using Beyond the zone heat protector (orange spray) and a tiny bit of Elasta QP curl wax when I curl my hair weekly.  And pin curling at night to retain the set......:reddancer:


----------



## Nix08

pre_medicalrulz how long are you going without shampooing?


----------



## danysedai

I did flexirods today. Yesterday I used the Aphogee treatment, Silicon mix after and this dominican aloe vera conditioner vial (it's awesome!)
http://bluebeez.com/dominican-hair-...vado-extra-hair-conditioner-12-x-0-60-oz.html

Instructions on the vial say to mix it with 6 ounces of water and spray, then rinse after a few minutes.  I really like it.


----------



## KappaChino

Hello Ladies!! I am not new to LHCF but I've been away for quite some time and my hair has missed it!  I am starting a new journey not just with my hair but with my life in general for 2012.  I had some challenges and detours over the last couple of years and I let a lot of things fall by the wayside including my hair.  Now I'm back and ready to take the next steps to get where I need to be.  I'm a "newbie" because I am going to start exactly from square one.  Looking at the staircase and taking my first step.

I tend to keep my hair cut really short but I'm hoping to get back on my hair journey and get it back growing.  I need a regimen and tips and tricks on keeping my relaxed hair healthy.  I am going through the posts now and hopefully will be well on my way to HH.

See you all on the forum!!


----------



## Mische

Welcome back KappaChino! Nice to see some new relaxed heads around the board.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Ok, I searched and I am still confused on PROTEINS!!! Arggghhhh.....Here is my question....can I use a reconstructor with Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein as the 2nd ingredient weekly?  I have the Nairobi reconstructor and wanted to know if it was safe to use in place of the Aphogee 2 min?

THanks ladies!!!!


----------



## divachyk

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> @divachyk i will try alter ego again but it didn't help the last go round. Can i tell you you are a sweetheart.


SunySydeofLyfe, I'm losing my mind. I thought for sure I responded to this but I don't show it in my posting history. Oh well. Thank you for the compliment. Tell me how do you use AE? I apply it directly to my scalp. I then apply my regular conditioner to my length. I notice a difference after the first use. It might take you several uses before you notice a difference. Coffee and tea rinsing combats shedding also. I don't personally use those so I can't quite articulate the essence of it. There's a coffee/tea rinsing thread. You should check it out.


----------



## divachyk

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Ok, I searched and I am still confused on PROTEINS!!! Arggghhhh.....Here is my question....can I use a reconstructor with Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein as the 2nd ingredient weekly?  I have the Nairobi reconstructor and wanted to know if it was safe to use in place of the Aphogee 2 min?
> 
> THanks ladies!!!!


A few articles:
http://forum.blackhairplanet.com/blogs/leentora/83-guide-protein.html
http://voices.yahoo.com/the-fine-art-protein-moisture-balancing-for-393904.html?cat=69

SunySydeofLyfe, does your hair like proteins? I don't believe one can give a blanket answer on whether the product will work for you weekly. I personally have to be cautious about weekly protein usage although many relaxed heads thrive on weekly protein usage. I think the only way to truly find out is to use the product weekly and see how your hair responds. This HHJ is truly a trial/error type of deal in some aspects. Maybe others can chime in and be of more benefit.


----------



## Britt

Im starting to like my hair again. I know what works and I promise to stick with it and stop trying new products. I also like the fact that castor oil makes my hair really soft and more importantly it slows down my shedding a lot I just don't like the greasiness, I guess that's the trade off. I've cut off my hair into a short bob and I'm hoping as it grows out it will gain a lil bit of fullness, especially since I've started to stretch my relaxers.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Back to shoulder length oh well bsl and I had a good run


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Ive only used it once ...but...see...I just knew for my hard earned money it would work instantly. I will try it again...thanks!!! 



divachyk said:


> @SunySydeofLyfe, I'm losing my mind. I thought for sure I responded to this but I don't show it in my posting history. Oh well. Thank you for the compliment. Tell me how do you use AE? I apply it directly to my scalp. I then apply my regular conditioner to my length. I notice a difference after the first use. It might take you several uses before you notice a difference. Coffee and tea rinsing combats shedding also. I don't personally use those so I can't quite articulate the essence of it. There's a coffee/tea rinsing thread. You should check it out.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

divachyk said:


> A few articles:
> http://forum.blackhairplanet.com/blogs/leentora/83-guide-protein.html
> http://voices.yahoo.com/the-fine-art-protein-moisture-balancing-for-393904.html?cat=69
> 
> @SunySydeofLyfe, does your hair like proteins? I don't believe one can give a blanket answer on whether the product will work for you weekly. I personally have to be cautious about weekly protein usage although many relaxed heads thrive on weekly protein usage. I think the only way to truly find out is to use the product weekly and see how your hair responds. This HHJ is truly a trial/error type of deal in some aspects. Maybe others can chime in and be of more benefit.


 
divachyk I honestly dont know. I have tried so many things, jumped on so many bandwagons and still dont know what works for my hair. I have the shortest attention span...and I want everything in an instant. Bad, but true. I am going to set a regimen try it for at least and month, keep a journal and see if I can have a relationship with my hair. Thanks!!!


----------



## divachyk

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> @divachyk I honestly dont know. I have tried so many things, jumped on so many bandwagons and still dont know what works for my hair. I have the shortest attention span...and I want everything in an instant. Bad, but true. I am going to set a regimen try it for at least and month, keep a journal and see if I can have a relationship with my hair. Thanks!!!





SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Ive only used it once ...but...see...I just knew for my hard earned money it would work instantly. I will try it again...thanks!!!



SunySydeofLyfe, you can't rush perfection.  You must have patience and things will flow. I say try using protein 1x every month. If you feel your hair needs/requires more, then perhaps try 2x monthly (every other week) the following month. Then continue to tweak the protein frequency by gauging it that way month after month. It's easier to correct a moisture overload than protein overload. So, my advice is to go easy with the protein until you have a better understanding what your hair desires. The wet strand test works for some. You might try that trick to see if works. Link 1 and Link 2. 

In my early stages of using AE garlic, it didn't work instantly. It took about 2 uses. Because I now have it in rotation, my hair responds quicker. There are those few times when my shedding has increased such that I use it twice (two weeks straight) but even after the first use, I could tell a difference in the amount of sheds. It won't, however, stopped shedding completely. It will only reduce the amount in which you shed. Some argue that attempting to combat shedding is not healthy because shedding is normal. I find that I shed a lot more than normal 1 week post-TU and when deep into a stretch. I allow my hair to shed normally, meaning, I don't use AE garlic weekly. I only break it out when the shedding has increased significantly and considered more than normal.

HTH


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Nix08

Just 4 weeks until my next relaxer.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

divachyk said:
			
		

> SunySydeofLyfe, you can't rush perfection.  You must have patience and things will flow. I say try using protein 1x every month. If you feel your hair needs/requires more, then perhaps try 2x monthly (every other week) the following month. Then continue to tweak the protein frequency by gauging it that way month after month. It's easier to correct a moisture overload than protein overload. So, my advice is to go easy with the protein until you have a better understanding what your hair desires. The wet strand test works for some. You might try that trick to see if works. Link 1 and Link 2.
> 
> In my early stages of using AE garlic, it didn't work instantly. It took about 2 uses. Because I now have it in rotation, my hair responds quicker. There are those few times when my shedding has increased such that I use it twice (two weeks straight) but even after the first use, I could tell a difference in the amount of sheds. It won't, however, stopped shedding completely. It will only reduce the amount in which you shed. Some argue that attempting to combat shedding is not healthy because shedding is normal. I find that I shed a lot more than normal 1 week post-TU and when deep into a stretch. I allow my hair to shed normally, meaning, I don't use AE garlic weekly. I only break it out when the shedding has increased significantly and considered more than normal.
> 
> HTH



divachyk i feel like i need to give you a gift. Thank you so much for responding. Btw you have beautiful hair and kenra is the smack. I know you know... lol glad i know now. Continuing to listen and take notes. Thanks again!


----------



## divachyk

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> @divachyk i feel like i need to give you a gift. Thank you so much for responding. Btw you have beautiful hair and kenra is the smack. I know you know... lol glad i know now. Continuing to listen and take notes. Thanks again!


SunySydeofLyfe, you are far too kind. You are very welcome and I thank you for the compliments. Kenra is definitely the smack!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I recently did a texture softner on Sunday. It is the best of 2 worlds. I can straiten with no heat and I can protective style in my twists. The funny thing, you can't really tell by looking at my hair. I no longer burn my hair to death to wear it strait. I no longer need to detangle for a half hour. I still have the same regimen as I did as a natural. I will be doing long stretches with no problem. Right now, I will be upping my protein treatments and deep conditioners.


----------



## Nix08

DDTexlaxed said:


> I recently did a texture softner on Sunday. It is the best of 2 worlds. I can straiten with no heat and I can protective style in my twists. The funny thing, you can't really tell by looking at my hair. I no longer burn my hair to death to wear it strait. I no longer need to detangle for a half hour. I still have the same regimen as I did as a natural. I will be doing long stretches with no problem. Right now, I will be upping my protein treatments and deep conditioners.


Congratulations  Where are the pics????


----------



## DDTexlaxed

Nix08 said:


> Congratulations  Where are the pics????



Coming soon!


----------



## sunnieb

DDTexlaxed - congrats!  And yeah, where the pics??????


----------



## Aggie

DDTexlaxed said:


> I recently did a texture softner on Sunday. It is the best of 2 worlds. I can straiten with no heat and I can protective style in my twists. The funny thing, you can't really tell by looking at my hair. I no longer burn my hair to death to wear it strait. I no longer need to detangle for a half hour. I still have the same regimen as I did as a natural. I will be doing long stretches with no problem. Right now, I will be upping my protein treatments and deep conditioners.


 

Besides where are the pics, what is this texture softener you speak about?


----------



## KnottyGurl

Me too DDT! I want to see it!


----------



## Evolving78

i wanna see too!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I used the Just for Me texture softner. It basically mildly texturized my hair. I still can do my twists and I can straiten my hair without needing to blow dry and flat iron. I was losing my texture with the heat, so this is a better choice for my hair. I am aiming to do a stretch for a year. We'll see how my hair behaves. The softner took the guesswork out of the texlaxing process. I am very pleased with my results.


----------



## HauteHippie

DDTexlaxed I want to see, too!!!! We were in the heat training thread together. I'm relaxed now. Mostly straight. Whether natural, texlaxed or relaxed, direct heat is just too much for me.


----------



## sunnieb

I'm feeling lazy with my hair.  It's in a bun and I didn't moisturize last night or this morning. 

I've gotta snap out of it!


----------



## LaidBak

I'm at a crossroads again.  Trying to determine the best relaxer.  Mizani? Affirm?  Something else?  Does the relaxer cream itself even matter, or is it all the other steps before and after that determine the health of your hair?  *deep sigh*  I just don't want to have any more setbacks.


----------



## Fyne

LaidBak What makes you want to change relaxer?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

LaidBak said:
			
		

> I'm at a crossroads again.  Trying to determine the best relaxer.  Mizani? Affirm?  Something else?  Does the relaxer cream itself even matter, or is it all the other steps before and after that determine the health of your hair?  *deep sigh*  I just don't want to have any more setbacks.



I love Nairobi. What are you looking for in your relaxer?


----------



## LaidBak

> @LaidBak What makes you want to change relaxer?




When I examine all parts of my regimen, that's the only part that I haven't figured out.  Its a huge unknown for me.  And since I relax every 5 weeks, I need to get a handle on it.  I was going to the salon regularly, but I have no idea what she was using, and I still can't retain growth.  So I went back to self relaxing.  I used a box relaxer last time.  But now I have breakage.  I'm just frustrated.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

LaidBak said:
			
		

> When I examine all parts of my regimen, that's the only part that I haven't figured out.  Its a huge unknown for me.  And since I relax every 5 weeks, I need to get a handle on it.  I was going to the salon regularly, but I have no idea what she was using, and I still can't retain growth.  So I went back to self relaxing.  I used a box relaxer last time.  But now I have breakage.  I'm just frustrated.



Im so not an expert but why do you relax so often?


----------



## Lilmama1011

SunySydeofLyfe said:
			
		

> Im so not an expert but why do you relax so often?



Maybe that's why you are unable to retain length, you are over lapping or haven't got enough new growth to distinguish new growth from previously relaxer hair


----------



## LaidBak

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Im so not an expert but why do you relax so often?


   Unmanageable new growth and dense 4bczx hair.  I get an average 3/4 of an inch a month.   I just suck at retaining.  *sigh*


----------



## LaidBak

Lilmama1011 said:


> Maybe that's why you are unable to retain length, you are over lapping or haven't got enough new growth to distinguish new growth from previously relaxer hair



I should clarify.  I first joined the board in late 2008 because I came across it by accident.  In 2009 I had an awesome year, I trimmed myself even, then went from high NL to CBL in 6 months.  I was inching toward full SL.  I had shiny wonderful hair.  2010 I moved overseas, my hair got ravaged by horrible non-potable water and a stylist who meant well but ended up killing me with too much protein.  In 2011 I moved back stateside, quit the board, and quit hair in general.  That year I ripped a hole in the back of my hair with 6 months of fake bunning.  After that I destroyed my nape with a wig cap when I tried to hide my hair with wigs.  All that ended about January 2012.    So I shouldn't say I _can't_ retain, I just didn't retain anything in 2011.    Because every PS I tried backfired.  

Stretching does not work for me.  Been there tried that.  Heck, I even wanted to go natural.  But nope.  I relax only when I really need it, and that's about every 5 weeks.  Been doing that for 30+ years.  The frequency aint the issue; its  Lye or No Lye; and cheap vs expensive; salon vs at home--etc.  I need to figure it out.  *deep sigh*


----------



## DDTexlaxed

HauteHippie said:


> @DDTexlaxed I want to see, too!!!! We were in the heat training thread together. I'm relaxed now. Mostly straight. Whether natural, texlaxed or relaxed, direct heat is just too much for me.



That is what caused me to lightly texlax. It took too much heat to get my hair strait.  In some places I lost my curls, so I could not wash n go. However, I can still do natural styles now, if I want. I do not need to use high heat to straiten and I am finally able to fully enjoy my hair. You tube helped me with this decision. If in the future, I want to relax my hair more strait, I will still use the softner. I'll just leave it on longer.  It is so gentle because you use sunflower oil on your hair before and you weaken the relaxer by adding it to the mix. I think sunflower oil is a ceramide that aids in the health of relaxed hair. Wheat germ oil is another healthy oil. I think I will be able to take better care of my hair because of my previous natural j0ourney. This just works best for me.


----------



## mamaore

Laidbak....I had setback with affirm no lye. It caused breakage and thinning for my hair. Unfortunately, the damage was done before I knew what was going on.


----------



## mamaore

Laidbak....I had setback with affirm no lye. It caused breakage and thinning for my hair. Unfortunately, the damage was done before I knew what was going on.


----------



## divachyk

LaidBak said:


> Unmanageable new growth and dense 4bczx hair.  I get an average 3/4 of an inch a month.   I just suck at retaining.  *sigh*


@LaidBak, prior to LHCF, I was getting TUs every 6 weeks. I now go 10-12 weeks. I slowly increased my frequency because I too once thought my hair was unmanageable.

ETA: DDTexlaxed, did you post pics yet?


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb, I'm being lazy too. I need to do something with/to my hair but shole don't feel up to.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk - Girl, my hair is still in an ugly, rolled up bun! 

I planned to cowash tonight, but I was like "meh".

I'll force myself to dc or at least cowash tomorrow....maybe


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb, I must bring myself to doing my hair tomorrow because I only have time for cowashing during the week.


----------



## LaidBak

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I love Nairobi. What are you looking for in your relaxer?


Just straight hair and no breakage.


----------



## Aggie

I am officially 12 weeks post today and my hair still feels soft and wonderful, I guess it's all the deep conditioning (1 weekly protein and 2 moisture) I'm doing that's helping it behave so well. I have been keeping my hair well moisturized and sealed between washes also - so my stretching continues...


----------



## Ann816

Hi ladies:

Does anyone know of a product that creates great curl definition for relaxed hair? I'm looking for a product that I can put on my hair after rinising out my conditioner that will create a wavy or spiral curl definition.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!  
Ann


----------



## Aggie

Ann816 said:


> Hi ladies:
> 
> Does anyone know of a product that creates great curl definition for relaxed hair? I'm looking for a product that I can put on my hair after rinising out my conditioner that will create a wavy or spiral curl definition.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> Ann


 
erplexed Relaxed hair is chemically straightened, not mechanically, therefore you cannot define a curl in it wherein there exist none. 

In other words, you cannot define a curl in chemically straightened hair - there are no curls to define - sorry! 

You can however define texturized, mildly texlaxed hair and most natural kinky type hair. Relaxed hair will either have to be rollerset one way or another or mechanically curled with some type of hot-tool. 

To my knowledge there are no conditioners or creams that can affect relaxed hair this way and cause it to have defined curls.


----------



## miss stress

Ann816 said:


> Hi ladies:
> 
> Does anyone know of a product that creates great curl definition for relaxed hair? I'm looking for a product that I can put on my hair after rinising out my conditioner that will create a wavy or spiral curl definition.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> Ann


 



You should just try a twist out or braid out with perm rods on the ends. I do them sometimes and they come out really well. But yeah you cant really put anything on relaxed hair to make it curl up or get wavy but I do use a little bit of the shescentit gel to hold the look longer


----------



## Nix08

Just coming in to say that I really am in love with my relaxed hair  I have a wedding to go to at the end of April...I think I'll flat iron for the first time in forever for it  I'm currently 7 weeks post - I'm going to try and stretch till sometime in April ...don't know how feasible that is though


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08  I'm 7 weeks post too!   How long are you planning to go?

I'm shooting for 15 weeks again.

ETA:  whoops!  I see you are trying to go til April.  My goal date is April 29.  Let's do this!!!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb - Ok maybe 12 - 14 then since I have company  The wedding is on the 28th.  Right now my hair feels like butter


----------



## niqu92

ok as of now im 12 wks post this is my longest stretch eveeer lol i tried to straighten my hair yesterday and it was a hot *** mess so im just bunning it up this whole week until i get my relaxer friday
but last week i did a braidout for the first time in about 1yr and it looked extremley good and it was HUGE i was getting compliments left and right. so i think from now on past 9-10weeks post im going to do braidouts but from 1-8wks post im going to do rollersets


----------



## Ann816

Hi ladies:

Which products are ya'll using to get these beautiful braidouts?

Thanks!  
Ann


----------



## Aggie

I had posted yesterday that I was 12 weeks post, well I just checked my calender and I am actually 13 weeks and 1 day post my last texlaxer. My hair is still behaving so well this deep into my stretch - go figure!


----------



## sunnieb

Rockin' a sloppy bun today! 







How is everyone doing today?

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

Looking good sunnieb  High bun for me today


----------



## KappaChino

Lovely buns ladies!  Can't wait until I can bun mine!


----------



## Mische

Such nice full buns in here...


----------



## Nix08

I haven't done a banana clip bun in ages...I think I'm due  Writing this so that I remember


----------



## Loving

sunnieb...how do you do a sloppy bun? It looks really nice!


----------



## Evolving78

not good.  hair is a hot mess right now. deciding if i should go to the salon this weekend, if i can't get it in order on my own.  i have never grown my hair out this long on my own.  this is becoming so challenging.


----------



## Nix08

Banana clip bun today...wind got a hold of it


----------



## Raspberry

I never imagined that my favorite relaxed hair style would be the twist-out.. lol.


----------



## Loving

shortdub78 said:


> not good. hair is a hot mess right now. deciding if i should go to the salon this weekend, if i can't get it in order on my own. i have never grown my hair out this long on my own. this is becoming so challenging.


 
I saw your posts about your setback on another thread and I really feel your pain. If I were you, I would go to a salon and get professional help. Hope you get through this soon.


----------



## sunnieb

Loving said:
			
		

> sunnieb...how do you do a sloppy bun? It looks really nice!



Loving - thank you!   

This is my go to lazy bun.  I put my hair in a loose ponytail using a black silk scrunchi.  Then I fan my hair out and swirl it into a bun.  Secure the bun with 3-4 good day hair pins and place a black bun net over it to hold it in place all day.

Nothing fancy at all!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

Cowashed with HE LTR last night and airdried for an hour, then put in two pigtail braids.  Results are nice waves for the day:



Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## danysedai

Ann816 said:


> Hi ladies:
> 
> Does anyone know of a product that creates great curl definition for relaxed hair? I'm looking for a product that I can put on my hair after rinising out my conditioner that will create a wavy or spiral curl definition.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> Ann



Ann816
Hi! I did this look using John Frieda Dream Curls Perfecting Curls spray. After washing and DC I applied my usual leave in (Silicon Mix leave in) sprayed liberally with J.Frieda spray and scrunched my hair from the bottom up,then put my hair in a net, taking care that the bottom of my hair was kind of laying on the bottom of the net (it's one of those big hair nets for rollers).I then sat under my Pibbs for 15- 30 mins. Curls lasted a lot, although by 3rd day I pinned it up into an updo with the curls on top. I also have Dove curl & sculpt defining mousse which I've also used with good results.

Btw: I'm not textlaxed.


----------



## sapphire74

danysedai In the post above you said that you are not texlaxed, so does that mean you relax bone straight? I am relaxed bone straight and would like to try do to wash n go's. TIA.


----------



## bettysmsboop

Hey Ladies : ) I need a good stronger protein conditioner.  Any suggestions?????


----------



## Nix08

bettysmsboop said:


> Hey Ladies : ) I need a good stronger protein conditioner.  Any suggestions?????



What do you use now?


----------



## hothair

Wow I'm over 16 weeks post and not having any problems at all. I'm colouring tomorrow so I won't relax for at least 6 weeks afterwards.

@Pp I stand by Aphogee 2 step


----------



## Raspberry

danysedai Wow that looks great! I never knew scrunching could turn out so nicely...


----------



## Shelew

I am 14 weeks post! Hanging on in there for my stretch. Call myself going to relax only twice a year once at beginning of May around my birthday and once around the holidays. Trying to see of I can accomplish some thicker looking hair. I do know one thing my edges have no problem at all with the thickness cause my goodness it's about to be a TWA around my head!! Lol. I will see how all this stretching goes once summer hits


----------



## bettysmsboop

Nix08 said:
			
		

> What do you use now?



I use aphogee 2 min and alternate with joico deep penetrating reconstructer


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Today's bun at 12 wks post. I'm surprised the stick held it all together.


----------



## divachyk

Nice buns sunnieb and Ms. Tiki


----------



## danysedai

sapphire74 said:


> danysedai In the post above you said that you are not texlaxed, so does that mean you relax bone straight? I am relaxed bone straight and would like to try do to wash n go's. TIA.



I'm relaxed bonestraight, although since my hairdresser passed away my last 2 relaxers have been done by my mom and the other by a new stylist and I was underprocessed. But this picture was taken last year so I was still bonestraight.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Thanks @divachyk


----------



## Loving

Ladies...when do you know its time to relax? I am at 8 weeks post tomorrow and usually relax at 9 weeks. I have been wearing a braidout this week and have been seeing literally 1 or 2 broken hairs when I detangle each day. Is this bad? Should I get my touch up tomorrow? Or push on a little more?

ETA: My new growth is really soft...I make sure to M&S the ends too.


----------



## Loving

Bumping......


----------



## Evolving78

Loving said:


> Bumping......



it sounds like you can go longer if you would like.  when it gets rough and you are unable to manage the two different textures, relax before you start to see major breakage.


----------



## sunnieb

Loving - I let my hair tell me when it's time to relax.  Breakage at the line of demarcation, over-tangled when I wash, increased shedding, etc.  Basically when my hair becomes too much trouble to deal with, then it's relaxer time! 

I was able to comfortably stretch 15 weeks last time, and that's my goal with this stretch.  I'm still learning stretching techniques, so we'll see how long I can go.


----------



## Ann816

danysedai said:


> @Ann816
> Hi! I did this look using John Frieda Dream Curls Perfecting Curls spray. After washing and DC I applied my usual leave in (Silicon Mix leave in) sprayed liberally with J.Frieda spray and scrunched my hair from the bottom up,then put my hair in a net, taking care that the bottom of my hair was kind of laying on the bottom of the net (it's one of those big hair nets for rollers).I then sat under my Pibbs for 15- 30 mins. Curls lasted a lot, although by 3rd day I pinned it up into an updo with the curls on top. I also have Dove curl & sculpt defining mousse which I've also used with good results.
> 
> Btw: I'm not textlaxed.


 
Thank you! You hair looks great! I may have to give John Frieda Dream Curls a try!

Ann


----------



## Raspberry

I enjoy my hair the most after 4 weeks post - by that time I"m tired of pin straight hair and twist-outs/braid-outs start calling my name. Though I want my hair to be longer (of course), I'm loving having big, thick, healthy looking hair...it definitely adds to my look. I also love touching my new growth.. I don't feel bad about touching my scalp a lot cause a good scalp massage never hurt nobody


----------



## Evolving78

i am relaxing next week.  my hair has been causing me so much drama and the new growth is not helping.  i would do it this week, but i'm giving my hair a break.  i was handling it too much the past few days.


----------



## OhmyKimB

It's possible to scratch your hair out right?

I was using a pomade that I was allergic too and didn't realize at first that I was allergic to it...so I just kept scratching until I took some benadryl....ugh


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb...it seems always at about 8.5 weeks post is when I start to itch to relax.  It's not shedding/breakage or anything it's the look that gets me  However, I've done a flat twist along the hairline (in the front) hoping that rocking that style will help me stretch longer.  Plus I'm reminded that every time I stretch past 10 weeks I say never again....all this to say I may be not be going as long as I thought


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 - Don't relax!  Not yet.  Ok, you can relax, but I definitely feel you.  I'm doing a moisturizing dc right now.  My 8 weeks post newgrowth was tangling something fierce with my relaxed ends! 

So, I clarified with Suave Daily Clarifying, shampooed with Nexxus Therappe, and now I'm dc'ing with Nexxus Humectress.  My hair is feeling much better.  

Looks like I'll have to start doing my stretched airdrying techniques soon.  I'm still shooting for 15 weeks! 

Hey!  I just thought of a thread topic......


----------



## sweetpeadst

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



shockolate said:


> OP, @sweetpeadst I remember you. You used to use wayyyy more emoticons and punctuations than this. I see this post if from 2011, please tell me you're still around!!!


Lol I lurk but not as Much as I want to


----------



## LaidBak

I bought an electric hot comb a few weeks ago.  Figured it could help me stretch.  I waited until some NG came in before I tried it, so its been about a week.  I only use it on my roots, I lightly run it through the kinkiest areas (my crown and nape) on a low setting.  Haven't burned myself yet   I only do it as needed (like every other day).  I'm diligently watching my moisture/protein balance.

Is this a good idea to help stretch, or am I setting myself up for a setback?


----------



## HoneyDew

LaidBak said:


> I bought an electric hot comb a few weeks ago.  Figured it could help me stretch.  I waited until some NG came in before I tried it, so its been about a week.  I only use it on my roots, I lightly run it through the kinkiest areas (my crown and nape) on a low setting.  Haven't burned myself yet   I only do it as needed (like every other day).  I'm diligently watching my moisture/protein balance.
> 
> Is this a good idea to help stretch, or am I setting myself up for a setback?



A mini flat iron with heat settings seems better I think.  But that may be because I am just scared of the comb factor.


----------



## LaidBak

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> A mini flat iron with heat settings seems better I think.  But that may be because I am just scared of the comb factor.



The comb I have has temp settings.  I never really had success with flat irons.  Takes too many passes to get my roots straight.  With the comb its just one pass and its good.  Less exposure to the heat.


----------



## ScorpioLove

i think im going to start doing some scalp massages nd mix up some sulfur... 10 weeks post and barely an inch of ng 

i hate my growth rate


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I did a roller set and wrap today. It came out good. I am in need of more roller set practice and a good trim.


----------



## LaidBak

I decided to try a whole new relaxer set--half Affirm half Elasta QP.  I got the Protecto and Positive Link conditioner from Affirm and the relaxer and neutralizer from Elasta QP.  I bought the stuff today but I'm going to try to stretch another two weeks before I relax.

ETA:  umm nope, I couldn't wait.  I relaxed today (3/31).  It was like I put _nothing_ in my head.  My hair did not get relaxed one single bit.  I think the Protecto protected a bit TOO much and the Positive link left my hair feeling stiff.  In the end I have exactly as much wave in my roots as I did before.  the funny thing is that I followed the directions to a "T".  I even left the relaxer on an unheard of 18 minutes!  And I STILL have wavy roots! Ugh. 

Next time I'll try it but keep the Protecto off my NG.


----------



## camilla

I just relaxed at 14 weeks post 2 weeks early with ors with a ts of evoo and an. Aphogee mid step protein then deep cond with gvp cond balm with evco my hair NEVER felt so good like butta after great results after 
I am full mbl I will post pics later I am wearing a twist out I do need to trim/dust my ends. Next month I will be weaved up til aug I will reinstall like three times I get bored! Thank god I can self install I am hoping for waist 2013


----------



## mamaore

ScorpioLove said:
			
		

> i think im going to start doing some scalp massages nd mix up some sulfur... 10 weeks post and barely an inch of ng
> 
> i hate my growth rate



ScorpioLove you are not alone. My hairs growth rate is frustrating too. I'm 8.5 weeks post with about. 0.5 inch of newgrowth.

Do you take any internal growth aids. I started MSM last month but I really don't see any improvement yet.


----------



## Britt

Currently 10 wks post and have a lot newgrowth... lets see how the next 6 weeks pan out.


----------



## ScorpioLove

mamaore said:


> @ScorpioLove you are not alone. My hairs growth rate is frustrating too. I'm 8.5 weeks post with about. 0.5 inch of newgrowth.
> 
> Do you take any internal growth aids. I started MSM last month but I really don't see any improvement yet.



yes i take sundown hair skin and nails. it helps cause i did try to go without it for some time and my rate was even slower. . msm gives me monthly issues but it was great for my joints. im like ten weeks with .75  to .85 in.. on the other hand i know why its so much easier for me to stretch my relaxer

the only way i could get my growth rate as close as possible to average would be through daily scalp massages and increasing head circulation. i dnt like to have my hands in my hair tho


----------



## Raspberry

So my hair doesn't like watery detanglers like Mane & Tail and similar products. But it turns out my hair loves creamy moisturizers to detangle, new growth especially. I might have to check out Qhemet Detangling Ghee.. or something a bit cheaper and easier to get lol.


----------



## Evolving78

Raspberry said:


> So my hair doesn't like watery detanglers like Mane & Tail and similar products. But it turns out my hair loves creamy moisturizers to detangle, new growth especially. I might have to check out Qhemet Detangling Ghee.. or something a bit cheaper and easier to get lol.



i went back to using coconut oil to dry detangle with.  after i do that, i apply my conditioner and let it set for an hour or so.  it has helped get my hair back on track and help remove most of the shed hairs.  i finger detangle too when i use the oil.  it take an hour.


----------



## Raspberry

shortdub78 said:


> i went back to using coconut oil to dry detangle with.  after i do that, i apply my conditioner and let it set for an hour or so.  it has helped get my hair back on track and help remove most of the shed hairs.  i finger detangle too when i use the oil.  it take an hour.



Hmm... thanks shortdub78, I'll definitely try this  Never considered dry detangling.


----------



## PrimaD

Hi ladies!!! So I just relaxed after being natural for almost two years. Any tip or suggestions you can offer would be helpful. I think I'm going to use my same reg poo once a week, deep con, light to no heat, s&m and ps. Not sure if I'm going to stretch my relaxer or not just yet.


----------



## sunnieb

Bump.....

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

washing my hair in the sink today.  i braided it in sections, so i hope i don't have any crazy tangles.


----------



## sunnieb

Welp, looks like we are not getting a relaxed subforum.  No worries!  We still have each other in here! 

How ya'll doin' today?

I'm 12 weeks post hoping to go another 3 weeks.  My hair is still in 4 ponytails from when I stretched airdried last night.  Don't feel like doing anything hair-related today.


----------



## Nix08

Well I'm about 4 days post and wearing my hair down for the second day in a row and I CAN NOT keep my hand out of my hair or stop looking in the mirror 

My longest pieces are at the bottom of my bra strap but the majority is about 3" up from that...I plan to not cut until maybe the end of the summer or end of the year ...just start to really look hard for an splits...and do search and destroys.  

One thing that's certain is that I'm in LOVE with my hair


----------



## Aggie

3 weeks post texlaxer today and deep conditioning with Mizani Renew Reconstructing  Masque followed by KeraCare Creme Humecto. My hair needs a cut really bad. I have tons of ssks and split ends I need to get rid of.

My next texlax will have to be even straighter than the last one I did to prevent these ssks. Not totally straight but definitely straighter. I want my hair textured, but not this textured.


----------



## Nix08

Just posting here to see if my siggy took


----------



## Rossy2010

Im 10 weeks post as of today.. 6 more weeks to go..  Did a hard protein treatment last week so I should be due for another one before my next touchup or a week after


----------



## tolly

I'm 2days post. I stretched for 8weeks after a virgin relaxer, I plan to gradually increase my stretches, I'm taking this warily,my relaxed hair was a mess two years ago, and I am completely DIY, if my hair is going to be messed up, I rather do it myself, not paying anyone to give me a setback.


----------



## ScorpioLove

flat ironed my hair last night... it feels nice to be able to run my hands through my hair. plan to enjoy it for a week before i wash again. plus it motivates me since  i do see a little progress. i dont know when i plan to relax again


----------



## mamaore

I am 10 weeks post today. I'm managing with low to no manipulation. I tried out the Oyinhandmade hair dew and I'm really loving it as a moisturizer. I think I prefer it to the NTM.

I'm having a struggle with the bee mine luscious moisturizer and the Darcy's lemongrass transitioning creme. Any ideas on how to use these two products.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Nix08 I need you to help me out with keeping track of the weeks so I can stay with the plan. Go Team 12 weeks! LOL


----------



## Raspberry

I wish I had followed sunnieb's 4 ponytail air dry method more closely. I didn't realize that she didn't attempt to comb the new growth at that point.. I was trying to comb it and I saw some breakage from the manipulation and made my appt for a TU.  I dunno why I was actin brand new like I don't know about finger-combing. But yea, fingercombing in sections on stretched hair is the way to go for me during a stretch.


----------



## sunnieb

Raspberry said:


> I wish I had followed @sunnieb's 4 ponytail air dry method more closely. I didn't realize that she didn't attempt to comb the new growth at that point.. *I was trying to comb it* and I saw some breakage from the manipulation and made my appt for a TU.  I dunno why I was actin brand new like I don't know about finger-combing. But yea, fingercombing in sections on stretched hair is the way to go for me during a stretch.



Raspberry

At the bolded:


Now you KNOW better!  My newgrowth barely sees a comb once I hit 9-10 weeks post.


----------



## Nix08

Ms. Tiki you're post was right on time...I was just co washing and thinking that I think I need to be team 10 weeks because as a self relaxer I'm not sure if I manage the 12 weeks properly without being under processed each time.  After you calling me out here, I'm thinking ok I can do this...12 weeks and I'll have to just figure out how to do my self relaxer with whatever new growth that I have.
So on that note we're 1 week post


----------



## baddison

Love this thread. very motivating.  I am 17weeks post, and practically DYING to get my touchup.  Thanks goodness its only 2days away.  Joined the Hairfinitly challenge for the year 2012.  So I been taking them since january and my ng is a BEAST!!!!  Looking forward to my relaxer...


----------



## sonychari

LaidBak said:


> The comb I have has temp settings.  I never really had success with flat irons.  Takes too many passes to get my roots straight.  With the comb its just one pass and its good.  Less exposure to the heat.



I think she is talking about the comb itself and not the heat.  Hot  combs usually have tiny teeth and tiny teeth rips out and damages hair. 

Also, try to use heat only every once in a while if you can.  Each time you use heat you are weakening your hair because heat temporarily breaks the hair's protein bonds.  That's why some naturals end up with hair that is strait in some areas--it's heat damage from altering the protein bonds over and over again.  But with relaxed hair I think the result of too much heat too often is thinning and breaking hair.

HTH.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Nix08 I need you to get it together. I initially said 10 or 12 but you ran with 12! Let play this by ear. I liked how my hair turn out when I did 10 weeks but I know the extra 2 weeks is healthier in the long run.


----------



## Nix08

Ms. Tiki said:


> @Nix08 *I need you to get it together. *I initially said 10 or 12 but you ran with 12! Let play this by ear. I liked how my hair turn out when I did 10 weeks but I know the extra 2 weeks is healthier in the long run.



Ms. Tiki You're the best...that's the exact kind of talking to that I need  You are right..12 weeks it is


----------



## HauteHippie

sunnieb said:
			
		

> Raspberry
> 
> At the bolded:
> 
> 
> Now you KNOW better!  My newgrowth barely sees a comb once I hit 9-10 weeks post.



Oh, man... So much to learn now that I'm relaxed. I had no idea you were supposed to lay off the comb once you're into a stretch. It makes sense though!


----------



## Raspberry

HauteHippie said:


> Oh, man... So much to learn now that I'm relaxed. I had no idea you were supposed to lay off the comb once you're into a stretch. It makes sense though!


HauteHippie Yea it makes the most sense to treat your relaxed hair kinda like natural hair when it comes to manipulation. It's that we get used to combing through it easily in the first few weeks and act like we have no sense further into the stretch


----------



## jazzybklyn

As I scroll through posts on LHCF I've been feeling kinda discriminated against because I have relaxed hair idk y, it feels like I'm at a PETA fund raiser wearing fur  it's like we're looked down on or something. sheesh


----------



## Nix08

jazzybklyn said:


> As I scroll through posts on LHCF I've been feeling kinda discriminated against because I have relaxed hair idk y, it feels like I'm at a PETA fund raiser wearing fur  it's like we're looked down on or something. sheesh



  That's why sunnieb has been making and bumping relaxed threads for us to enjoy  We're becoming a little community


----------



## sunnieb

jazzybklyn said:


> As I scroll through posts on LHCF I've been feeling kinda discriminated against because I have relaxed hair idk y, it feels *like I'm at a PETA fund raiser wearing fur*  it's like we're looked down on or something. sheesh



This made me laugh!  With my personality, I'd be up in that mug wearing a full length chinchilla and movie star shades lookin' around like ....what???

Naaah, for real though, we are here and we aren't going anywhere.  Join us in the relaxed threads!  

And for the record, the naturals on LHCF aren't like the ones on the other hair boards.  They like us here.


----------



## Aggie

A little comunity we are Nix08. 

Don't let those hate threads deter youjazzybklyn, because that's exactly what they are. The sad thing is, they (not all of them but most of them) don't even realize that's what they do, ie, TRY to make us relaxed heads feel inferior to them. 

We are not inferior to them. We like who we are and our relaxed hair has nothing to do with the sum of who we are. Remember that!

I tried the natural thing and I found nothing special about it.


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb said:


> This made me laugh!  With my personality, I'd be up in that mug wearing a full length chinchilla and movie star shades lookin' around like ....what???
> 
> Naaah, for real though, we are here and we aren't going anywhere.  Join us in the relaxed threads!
> 
> *And for the record, the naturals on LHCF aren't like the ones on the other hair boards.  They like us here.*



I agree  I actually get a lot of my hair tips from the naturals


----------



## divachyk

Just saying hi -


----------



## Nix08

I'm heading to bed but I had to come say hi divachyk


----------



## sunnieb

Hey divachyk!  I know you're a night owl like me! 

I do need to get off this computer though......


----------



## jazzybklyn

sunnieb said:
			
		

> This made me laugh!  With my personality, I'd be up in that mug wearing a full length chinchilla and movie star shades lookin' around like ....what???
> 
> Naaah, for real though, we are here and we aren't going anywhere.  Join us in the relaxed threads!
> 
> And for the record, the naturals on LHCF aren't like the ones on the other hair boards.  They like us here.



Lmaoooo yeaa thanks I agree I have seen worst


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 said:


> I'm heading to bed but I had to come say hi @divachyk





sunnieb said:


> Hey @divachyk!  I know you're a night owl like me!
> 
> I do need to get off this computer though......


I think Nix08 turns in so early. I'm just now getting in the zone when she's going to bed. I'm indeed a night owl sunnieb. I'm off tomorrow so I'm in no rush to hit the sheets.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk - I wish I was off tomorrow, but gotta go to work.  I'll log off in a few, but just sit up watching the ID network.   I'm just NOT sleepy.


----------



## divachyk

I am a self-proclaimed insomniac. Actually take melatonin to force self to sleep. But, when I sleep, I sleep. I can sleep until noon if I don't set the alarm.  sunnieb


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

sunnieb said:
			
		

> divachyk - I wish I was off tomorrow, but gotta go to work.  I'll log off in a few, but just sit up watching the ID network.   I'm just NOT sleepy.



Say your not an ID addict...lol...i am and i miss a lot of sleep because of it


----------



## Ms. Tiki

jazzybklyn said:


> As I scroll through posts on LHCF I've been feeling kinda discriminated against because I have relaxed hair idk y, it feels like* I'm at a PETA fund raiser wearing fur*  it's like we're looked down on or something. sheesh





sunnieb said:


> This made me laugh!  With my personality, *I'd be up in that mug wearing a full length chinchilla and movie star shades lookin' around like* ....what???
> 
> Naaah, for real though, we are here and we aren't going anywhere.  Join us in the relaxed threads!
> 
> And for the record, the naturals on LHCF aren't like the ones on the other hair boards.  They like us here.




Ya'll have me in here dying laughing! OMG!


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> I am a self-proclaimed insomniac. Actually take melatonin to force self to sleep. But, when I sleep, I sleep. I can sleep until noon if I don't set the alarm.  @sunnieb



I know this all too well.  I literally have to force myself to get up each morning.  I really wish I could find a graveyard shift job. 



SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Say your not an ID addict...lol...i am and i miss a lot of sleep because of it



You don't even know!  That's MY channel! 



Ms. Tiki said:


> Ya'll have me in here dying laughing! OMG!



We aim to please!


----------



## MrsIQ

Now I don't know how I missed thread, but I'm glad I found it. 

I'm 4 weeks post texlaxed and I'm coming off a setback with breakage at the crown. I was going to cut back to SL but decided to wait until after summer because I'll be braided up for 8 week from June to August.  

Now going back to read the whole thread.


----------



## sunnieb

Wearing my around the house bun held with 2 Good Day Hair pins.  Well, my almost 13 weeks post hair is havin' none of that!

My hair literally pushed the pins out like they weren't there!   I was just sitting here and felt the pins start to move.  Gotta love relaxer stretching!


----------



## divachyk

It's rare that I compliment my hair as it tends to act a fool often. Today I truly enjoyed my hair session -- clarified, protein treated, detangled with V05*, then DC with steam. My hair was so nicely detangled that rollersetting was a breeze -- that's never the case. 

*Detangling pre-DC is a new step as I usually detangle post-DC after applying my LIs. Often times I struggle to detangle my hair which makes rollersetting very hard and a drag. I want to rollerset more so I've been looking for ways to improve my detangling sessions. Detangling pre-DC worked great today. Keep in mind I'm only 1 week post so this may be a fluke. I will keep including this step until I figure out if it's a keep or not keep when deep into a stretch.


----------



## Evolving78

i am dc'ing my hair now.  going to cowash and airdry. i am 5 weeks post i think and new growth is starting to act funny. i wanna stretch until May 12, so hopefully cowashing will help.  i am going to try HE Tousle Me Softly.


----------



## sunnieb

^^^^I'm dc'ing my hair too!  Gotta keep my newgrowth happy.


----------



## mamaore

Yep I'm Dcing too right now. Too tired yesterday to do nada to ma hair.
I think I've come to the conclusion that the chicoro prepoo isn't for me. 
I tried Aussie moist and LTR as co wash...meeh. my hair didn't respond to both at all.


----------



## sunnieb

I'm getting hair lazy.  I _still_ haven't rinsed out my dc.


----------



## sunnieb

mamaore - Aussie Moist caused my hair to tangle and matt up something fierce when I tried to cowash with it.  I only used it once and I paid the price by loosing a ball of hair .  

I tried to give it away, but none of my family would take it after I told them what it did to my hair!


----------



## sunnieb

OK, I finally rinsed out my dc and I'm airdrying now.  I love the way Nexxus Humectress makes my hair feel!

I didn't even have to use my Mane n' Tail Detangler.  I think being lazy worked to my advantage.  If I can swing it, I'll try to leave my dc's on for 2 hours for the remainder of this relaxer stretch.  My hair likes it.


----------



## LaidBak

^^I love Humectress.  Guaranteed to leave my hair soft.


----------



## NYAmicas

My NG is so thick that my hair wont lay down. It's very frustrating.


----------



## sunnieb

NYAmicas - how many weeks post relaxer are you?


----------



## afrochique

I didn't want to relax my hair until June at 6 mths post but I am so tempted. At the same time, I like seeing my new growth as it keeps increasing. 
Anyway, DC with ORS Hair Mayo and cowashed with Mane and Tail deep moisturizing con. 
Mane and Tail is a new addition that is very helpful especially during stretches.


----------



## NYAmicas

sunnieb said:


> NYAmicas - how many weeks post relaxer are you?



About 6 weeks or more. Im not sure because I overprocessed the last time which was about a month ago and possibly overprocessed before that in February. I remember it seemed like the Motions relaxer did nothing at all in February. 

I really just want to know who else is dealing with NG so thick that it makes it hard to put into a ponytail because my hair is so much to gather together. Im going to straighten it today because it's the only way I can manage it right now and possibly relax in another 2 weeks. My twistouts and bantu knots will look cute for one day but my hair is already thick and looks wiggy with the curls just sitting on top of the NG plus the NG tangles up.

Cant wait until it gets to your length sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb

^^^Sorry you're dealing with this.  I remember reading about this problem.  Let me bump some threads for you to check out.  I'm sure your not the only one having this issue.


----------



## mamaore

sunnieb I thought that lot of ladies loved Aussie moist. Obviously its not for me.


----------



## JudithO

Yay.. I love the feeling of perfectly moisturized hair the morning after..... 

Nailed down my staples for my moisturizing DC's, daily moisturizer, sealing oil...

Also nailed my washing routine, and frequency... 

Overall, a great hair week.


----------



## sunnieb

mamaore - Aussie Moist is very popular around here.  That's why I tried it.  However, my hair just did not take to it at all.  I ended up throwing that practically full purple bottle in the trash.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Sitting here air drying from a co-wash. I look like a lion. Sigh....


----------



## JudithO

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Sitting here air drying from a co-wash. I look like a lion. Sigh....



pre_medicalrulz shoo.... Girl with that your hair... I wanna be a lion... lol...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

LOL!!!! judy4all


----------



## Aggie

I am 4 weeks post today, just DCed with KeraCare Creme Humecto and now airdrying with my hair cornrowed before bed. My hair feels so good and so soft.


----------



## ChoColette

I'm wondering the same thing....WHERE ARE ALL THE RELAXED LADIES AT?  I need help.  I am trying to keep the heat out of my hair but these nappy roots are getting DRYYYYYYY!  

I need help with keeping the moisture, products, tools, etc.

And how often are my successful Ladies blowdrying and flat ironing your hair?

ChoColette


----------



## ChoColette

Do you blow dry? Flat iron?  How often? Relax how often? What do you use for moisture?  OOOOOmg I'm a mess....I have a TON of questions! Sorry.  If your hair didn't look so nice and healthy I wouldn't be asking.  (((smile)))  Keep up the good work!


----------



## sunnieb

ChoColette - I don't use direct heat on my hair, so let me see if I can tag you in a thread or two that will help.


----------



## Raspberry

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Sitting here air drying from a co-wash.* I look like a lion.* Sigh....



pre_medicalrulz This made me  cause I was just lookin in the mirror the day before my TU saying I look like a lion.  Then I was reminded of a guy friend in college from Zimbabwe who told me I look like a "lie-own-nessssss"  .. so yea girl you can still be sexy and look like a "lie-own-nesssss"


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

So I tried to air dry with a bandanna on my head like many other ladies do to try and get a flat look so we can stay away from heat. uhm no. Still poofy (1st pic). So last night I put it in two pippy long stocking platts and pinned them to my head. I took it out and the 2nd pic is what I got. Sigh...It'll have to do until I buy my new wigs tonight. 

*NOTE* This is air dried hair so I am not showing my true length for those who know that I am in the June HYH2012 challenge. HEHEHEHEHEHE!!  Blame it on the hair anorexia.


----------



## TeeSGee

Co-washed and air drying in a low ponytail. my hair feel so moisturized, and i think its becuz i sprayed AVJ on my hair b4 applying the Conditioner.


pre_medicalrulz  ur hair is beautiful. love the thickness.


----------



## Nix08

OMG pre_medicalrulz  amazing hair


----------



## Nix08

Are there any of you who wear their hair out often and also DON'T trim on a regular basis?  I'm wondering if it's feasible to wear your hair out without getting splits...I'm starting to really like my hair and love catching glimpses of it in windows


----------



## KhandiB

I think if you don’t wear your hair out all the time, you can avoid splits. 
Me on the other hand.   I stay trimming because I pretty much always wear my hair down, I am trying to get better with the updo’s though so that I don’t have to trim again until the end of the year..



Nix08 said:


> Are there any of you who wear their hair out often and also DON'T trim on a regular basis?  I'm wondering if it's feasible to wear your hair out without getting splits...I'm starting to really like my hair and love catching glimpses of it in windows


----------



## Nix08

KhandiB said:


> *I think if you don’t wear your hair out all the time, you can avoid splits. *
> Me on the other hand.  I stay trimming because I pretty much always wear my hair down, I am trying to get better with the updo’s though so that I don’t have to trim again until the end of the year..


 
I think you're right..I've gone a year without trimming and although I have uneven ends I don't have splits but that because I've been PS'ing most of the time.  Now I want to wear my hair out but still not trim...I don't think that's a realistic hope


----------



## Loving

@Nix08 I wear my hair out at least 3 days out of each week and I don't have any splits. I dust at each touch up though.


----------



## Nix08

I may have to start dusting too we'll see. Or maybe I'll just stick to bunning


----------



## Raspberry

Nix08 said:


> Are there any of you who wear their hair out often and also DON'T trim on a regular basis?  I'm wondering if it's feasible to wear your hair out without getting splits...I'm starting to really like my hair and love catching glimpses of it in windows



Nix08 I wear my hair out most days and don't trim often, I also have very few splits. I attribute it to sticking mostly to finger combing.. there's a high temptation to comb your hair a lot when you wear it out but the extra manipulation increases damage over time IMO. I also mind the fabrics I wear so my hair doesn't snag.


----------



## Nix08

oooh!!  So it IS possible Raspberry  I finger comb even when my hair is out  I guess since it's been a year I can try for the next few weeks if need be I'll get a trim for my 2 year HHJ anniversary in June/July and that time frame will be my experiment  Thanks, I'm excited


----------



## Evolving78

ChoColette said:


> Do you blow dry? Flat iron?  How often? Relax how often? What do you use for moisture?  OOOOOmg I'm a mess....I have a TON of questions! Sorry.  If your hair didn't look so nice and healthy I wouldn't be asking.  (((smile)))  Keep up the good work!



ChoColette
most of us don't use heat often.  we air dry either using the scarf method or roller setting.  most of the ladies here deep conditioner with a moisturizing conditioner 1-2x a week.  most ladies moisturize with a daily moisturizer and seal their ends with some sort of oil to keep the moisture in daily.  that majority relax/touch up every 8 weeks plus. (8-12 weeks is the norm)  but some stretch out their touch up beyond that.  as far as keeping your hair straight and smooth during the week, you can try cross wrapping instead of traditional wrapping the hair at night.  make sure you use a satin or silk scarf every night.  you can also try bunning the hair or twisting it up with a clip for a protective style if your hair is long enough where the ends are brushing against your clothing etc...


----------



## cherrynicole

Im thinking of going back to wet bunning now that summer is approaching. Im hoping this will help me with stretching my relaxers. I still get touchups every 6-8 wks otherwise my NG drives me crazy and I start to commit hair abuse!  Any thoughts or suggestions ladies??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

cherrynicole did you have success with wet bunning before?  If so then go for it


----------



## KhandiB

Is wet bunning what it sounds like? Just bunning your hair while its wet?


----------



## sunnieb

Received my relaxer in the mail today! 

Gettin' that relaxer itch!





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

AWWW! Thanks ladies!! 

Nix08 I don't wear my hair out much but when I did, I would end up needing trims more often than I would like.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

KhandiB

Yes, its bunning your hair while wet. Some relaxer heads are so good at that but for me, noooooope. NO. My hair wet in a bun is a set up for mushy disastrous hair.


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb have you tried honey yet?  I've been using agave syrup/nectar and I am in LOVE.


----------



## PrissiSippi

Nix08 said:


> sunnieb have you tried honey yet?  I've been using agave syrup/nectar and I am in LOVE.



You've been using agave in your hair? How so? I have some in the pantry. I think I'ma start using agave in place of syrup for my cooking needs


----------



## cherrynicole

Nix08 said:
			
		

> cherrynicole did you have success with wet bunning before?  If so then go for it



I did well with it when I was just above SL. Im concerned bc Im in limbo btw collarbone and APL. My ends do get mushy and Im worried
about breakage but my roots looooove the moisture. Its great for growth but Im worried about retaining my ends. Maybe Ill try damp bunning. *shrugs*

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

PrissiSippi I always dry dc so I have been just slathering it on my hair on top of conditioner or mixing it with oil and avg and I've steamed it in with my dc. It really has a moisturizing effect. I initially bough it to eat but we'll.....it made its way onto my head

cherrynicole. Do you airdry....you can maybe airdry until you are about 80 percent dry then bun as your ends will be dry then.


----------



## amwcah

I did a cowash today and wet bun my hair.  It is still wet.  

Sometimes when I DC I still have conditioner on my scalp.  Does this happen to anyone else?  I will scratch my scalp while in the shower and conditioner residue is underneath my nails.  How can I rid my scalp of the residue without clarifying?


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 - I think I'm going to wait until after I relax next week before I try the honey pre-poo.  How do you use the syrup/nectar?  Pre-poo, Post-poo, ????


----------



## amwcah

sunnieb

I steamed with honey/olive oil the other day.  It is way too sticky and thick even with the EVOO.  Now I remember why I abandoned this treatment.


----------



## sunnieb

amwcah - Thanks for the review!  This is EXACTLY why I'm not attempting this on my 13+ weeks post hair!


----------



## Nix08

@sunnieb I do all of my DC's (steam treatments) on dry/damp hair prior to co washing or poo washing. For the agave I added it on top of my hair that I had added conditioner to...that was sticky only going on. Last night I put conditioner in my hand and poured the agave on top, mixed it while in my hand and applied it to my hair. Doing it this way it was not sticky at all 
Here is a link that I was reading which also talked about the agave helping to smooth the cuticles....I'm sold

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlre...teners-anymore


----------



## KhandiB

pre_medicalrulz - Thanks!
If I can find some tutorials I may try it.  I like how my hair looks when I pony after washing/co-washing.




pre_medicalrulz said:


> KhandiB
> 
> Yes, its bunning your hair while wet. Some relaxer heads are so good at that but for me, noooooope. NO. My hair wet in a bun is a set up for mushy disastrous hair.


----------



## cherrynicole

amwcah said:
			
		

> I did a cowash today and wet bun my hair.  It is still wet.
> 
> Sometimes when I DC I still have conditioner on my scalp.  Does this happen to anyone else?  I will scratch my scalp while in the shower and conditioner residue is underneath my nails.  How can I rid my scalp of the residue without clarifying?



What kind of DC are u using? Have u tried to dilute it?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

I'm dc'ing with Motions CPR right now.  It's amazing how I'm 'bout ready to go crazy with my newgrowth around 10 weeks post, but now that I'm heading towards 14 weeks, it's easy breezy.  No shedding, matting, or breakage.

Same products and everything.  I just don't get it. erplexed

If things keep going like this, I'll make it to 15 weeks with no effort!


----------



## sunnieb

I might have time to relax Thursday or Friday, so I decided to do my last pre-relaxer shampoo tonight.  Actually, I clarified and then used my Nexxus Therappe.  I'm dc'ing now.  

Can't wait to relax this weekend!


----------



## divachyk

Good luck sunnieb!


----------



## SuchaLady

I will get my hair back on track! Proclaim hair products are the devil y'all!


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=245528]SuchaLady[/USER] said:
			
		

> I will get my hair back on track! Proclaim hair products are the devil y'all!



*runs into thread*
What happent?!

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

JeterCrazed I bought the Olive Oil infused shampoo and conditioner and it dried out my hair. It was so gradual I didn't know realize it until was too late.


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=245528]SuchaLady[/USER] said:
			
		

> JeterCrazed I bought the Olive Oil infused shampoo and conditioner and it dried out my hair. It was so gradual I didn't know realize it until was too late.


 What do you mean "too late"? What did you do? 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

That's a huge typo. Ignore the word know.... But anyway I continued to use it and didn't realize it was damaging my hair. I straightened it and that's when I had realized the damage had been done. sigh.... JeterCrazed


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=245528 said:
			
		

> SuchaLady[/USER];15804587]That's a huge typo. Ignore the word know.... But anyway I continued to use it and didn't realize it was damaging my hair. I straightened it and that's when I had realized the damage had been done. sigh.... @JeterCrazed



You didn't cut, did you?


----------



## SuchaLady

No I got it trimmed but I have been deep conditioning like a madwoman which is the norm for me anyway. It's just the regrowing hair you already had part that sucks. 



JeterCrazed said:


> You didn't cut, did you?


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady 
Out of curiosity How often are you deep conditioning? 
I'm sorry about your setback 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Thank you sharifeh I DC once a week all day Sunday.


----------



## bebezazueta

This is hilarious!  The thread where they are oohing and awwwwing over FLOTUS hair thinking its natural when it's relaxed!  I mean it's thick, healthy & shiny & only natural hair can be like that (I'm being facetious of course!)

Don't get me wrong I love ALL HEALTHY HAIR!

I get inboxed on FB all the time about what product I use for my natural hair or asking me if I'm natural?  LOL!  It's unbelievable to some that relaxed hair can be thick, long & healthy. I respond back that I'm relaxed & they don't reply back ever!  LOL!

Just a little Sunday morning preaching!  Let the church say AMEN!


----------



## NaiyaAi

bebezazueta Amen! And a happy Sunday to you.


----------



## sunnieb

bebezazueta - Really???  Lemme go read it....


----------



## bebezazueta

sunnieb it wasn't bad what they were saying. It's just funny to me. I was very heavy on my sarcasm.  LOL!


----------



## divachyk

Is she relaxed or natural @bebezazueta - I really don't know but then again, it's not that important to me but since it's being discussed elsewhere, I'm curious now.....


----------



## Angelinhell

SuchaLady said:


> @JeterCrazed I bought the Olive Oil infused shampoo and conditioner and it dried out my hair. It was so gradual I didn't know realize it until was too late.


@SuchaLady So sorry this happened to you, hope your hair recovers. I would have never thought something as simple as shampoo could damage your hair enough to a point where it had to be cut


----------



## SuchaLady

Thank you @Angelinhell The shampoo was basically drying and the conditioner was not replenishing the moisture stripped from my hair. It all happened so slowly I did not realize it until a random flat iron job I decided to do. Being that I was not freshly relaxed I attributed the few broken hairs to being a few weeks deep into a stretch.  Divachyk suggested Kenra and so far so good. My hair felt like silk yesterday. I will get it back. 



Angelinhell said:


> @SuchaLady So sorry this happened to you, hope your hair recovers. I would have never thought something as simple as shampoo could damage your hair enough to a point where it had to be cut


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady, glad Kenra is working for you. I love Kenra and use it every time my hair misbehaves. I could use it 100% of the time without any issues but I like trying other products. I always keep a bottle of Kenra around though. I'm sorry you experienced a setback. Is it safe to say the flat iron job didn't cause any issues?


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady
i am sorry for your setback.  i know all to well how you feel.  but it will get better!  my hair is starting to turn around.  it took a few months to get it back on track.  i had to do a series of trims too.  (sucks butt crack!)


----------



## SuchaLady

Yes I love it divachyk! I was going to use it at least once more before I told you about it but my hair felt so soft! It was as if it was some silk and not hair! Lol. I doubt it was the flat iron job. I air dried before and used a lower than normal setting.  


Thank you shortdub78 It's like I have my length still but it's not in it's best condition. It's hard to explain. I got it trimmed February so I may do another one next month or so. It's crazy how something creeped up on me. Apparently it's not unheard of because my stylist knew exactly what I meant when I described how it happened.


----------



## SuchaLady

This is my hair after my trim in February. :/ Excuse the back fat and ill fitting bra. It was the weekend. 

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

SuchaLady - Nice! 

I wore a pony today and the very tippy end was at BSL!!!!  Yay me!!

I was supposed to trim tonight, but I'll wait until Saturday.  I'm going to let my pony be GREAT for another few days!


----------



## SuchaLady

Thank you sunnieb! Your ponytails make me drool


----------



## sunnieb

SuchaLady said:


> Thank you @sunnieb! Your ponytails make me drool



SuchaLady -


----------



## EbonyCPrincess

So I'm fully on the self-relaxing train...and my hair is pleasing the heck outta me.  I'm STILL not BSL yet...but I actually am starting to feel like I have long hair nevertheless.  And although some on the board may disagree...it doesn't matter! I'm happy as a lark and that's what counts! Loving my relaxed hair!!!


----------



## Raspberry

My hair is so stankin soft and moisturized today  Washed with a gentle sulfate 'poo followed by Aubrey GBP and Vanilla Silk Dream - the results are amazing, will def. do again 

@shortdub78 I'm not low porosity but I saw your post in that thread about pre-pooing not working for you and I agree. Maybe because I use 'cone based serums but pre-pooing for hours before a wash hasn't made a difference in conditioning for me. Now I just concentrate on using the best quality shampoos and conditioners, follow the directions in the shower, and I've been getting great results. All the extra preparation and DC'ing hasn't been worth it ..


----------



## sunnieb

I'm wearing my hair all down and all skrait!  I love my length!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

Raspberry said:


> My hair is so stankin soft and moisturized today  Washed with a gentle sulfate 'poo followed by Aubrey GBP and Vanilla Silk Dream - the results are amazing, will def. do again
> 
> shortdub78 I'm not low porosity but I saw your post in that thread about pre-pooing not working for you and I agree. Maybe because I use 'cone based serums but pre-pooing for hours before a wash hasn't made a difference in conditioning for me. Now I just concentrate on using the best quality shampoos and conditioners for me, follow the directions in the shower, and I've been getting great results. All the extra preparation and DC'ing hasn't been worth it for me..



ITA!  i was just doing too much.  i never needed all of that before.  i just needed to go back to keeping it simple.


----------



## hot2def

LOLOLOL I'm cracking up over here @"They never reply back"


----------



## sunnieb

Just sittin' at my desk, playin' in my freshly relaxed hurr... ....



Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry

sunnieb said:


> Just sittin' at my desk, playin' in my freshly relaxed hurr... ....
> 
> View attachment 147739
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



@sunnieb You aint gotta brag ..  look at that length.


----------



## sunnieb

Raspberry - 

I've never had hair this long in my life!  So many people had doubts.  Now they don't say a word!  I always said I'd wear it out once I hit BSL, and here I am!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Loving

sunnieb U go girl! Look at that length!


----------



## mamaore

I relaxed on Sunday. It was my first self relaxer without Dh's help. The back was definitely a challenge. My technique still needs a lot of work because I overlapped at the back.

I'm loving Profectiv, it's the best box relaxer I have used so far. My hair is shiny, and I havent seen any underprocessed areas. I used sunnieb's method of parting my hair into very small twists. It worked well but I think I may need to increase the size of the twists at my next go round. I'll keep tweaking until I get it right.

Two big takeaways are always detangle the length of my hair before relaxing. Infact I have come to the conclusion that dry detangling works better for my hair than wet detangling.

The other thing is to wait for at least 15 mins after I have applied product to my dry hair before starting the detangling process. I loose less hair this way.

It looked like I added about .75 inch on the right side. but my left side looks iffy. I'll post comparison shots later when I get on my home PC.
I have serious damage at the back on the left side. I dont know if I should cut the back or trim the damage away gradually. My right side is almost at APL while my left side refuses to budge.


----------



## Raspberry

sunnieb said:


> @Raspberry -
> 
> I've never had hair this long in my life!  So many people had doubts.  Now they don't say a word!  I always said I'd wear it out once I hit BSL, and here I am!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



I hear you.. I'm lovin my hair at APL ..BSL+?? shooot I'm gonna be ridiculous with it


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ok ladies can I join you all. I need some critiquing on my plan. I'm currently natural and can't afford to go somewhere to get the virgin relaxer. I want to make sure though from my research I have the right steps in mind for my relaxer. I want to make sure I do it right.

1. Make sure to clarify and dc with protein 4 days before relaxing
2.Section hair off work one side at a time.
3. Once the relaxer is in and smooth and wash it out
4. Use a protein conditioner 
5.Neutralize
6.Make sure all traces of relaxer is gone the dc with a moisturing poo.
7. Blow-dry and moisturize
8.Style and use limited heat sources.

Please ladies if you see something that should be added to my list please let me know. My plan is to relax right before I start a new job or sooner if  I get too bored while unemployed.


----------



## sunnieb

GoddessMaker - you have a good plan.  The only thing I'd add is be sure to base your scalp, hairline, and top of your ears.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

sunnieb Def forgot to write that in..but most definitely will base. Should I buy a base product or just use some Vaseline?


----------



## divachyk

Summit Scalp is a great base GoddessMaker


----------



## sunnieb

GoddessMaker said:


> @sunnieb Def forgot to write that in..but most definitely will base. Should I buy a base product or just use some *Vaseline*?



You fancy huh?   

Lately, I've been using Walgreens brand petroleum jelly.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

GoddessMaker At number 6 is were I do a rinse with ACV to make sure I have all the relaxer out. Then I use porosity control before I DC. I know ACV and PC both help with closing cuticles but I'm special.


----------



## beloved1bx

GoddessMaker I would suggest a neutralizer with a color indicator.  It will help to give you peace of mind that you have rinsed out all the relaxer.  Although, doing an ACV rinse will also definitely help to neutralize fast as well.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Thank you ladies..I thought about the acv didn't know where to put that in the mix..so do acv and pc then dc with a moisturizing dc.. and I most definitely bought a color indicator neutralizer. I don't want my hair to fall out..when I was a kid like 9-10 my mom relaxed my hair a retouch well we ran out of hot water and I don't think she got all the relaxer out bc the next morning my hair felt like plastic and gummy so Im most definitely will be washing for a min.


----------



## Nix08

GoddessMaker I'm late to your posts but GOOD LUCK  How straight are you aiming for?  If very straight perhaps straightening your hair before would help....not sure though


----------



## JeterCrazed

I'm torn between "Whooo!! Creamy Crack Day!!" and "I like my naps."
If I had the money for an in-house hairdresser, I definitely wouldn't relax, buy I just can't handle it anymore.

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Kida757

Hello I'm new to LHCF I'm looking for a relaxed buddy I'm post 20 weeks!!! It's the longest stretch ever!!! In a way I want to try to go natural and in a way I want to get my hair relaxed!!!!


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=350241]Kida757[/USER] said:
			
		

> Hello I'm new to LHCF I'm looking for a relaxed buddy I'm post 20 weeks!!! It's the longest stretch ever!!! In a way I want to try to go natural and in a way I want to get my hair relaxed!!!!


Hey, sista girl!!!  

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Kida757

JeterCrazed said:
			
		

> Hey, sista girl!!!
> 
> Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF



Thanks I appreciate it!! I'm learning how to navigate through these forums and all........


----------



## EbonyCPrincess

Raspberry said:


> I hear you.. I'm lovin my hair at APL ..BSL+?? shooot I'm gonna be ridiculous with it



Raspberry - girl I was literally just sayin the same thing! I'm gonna be uber-hype about my hair and prolly a lil extra about it when I get to BSL+! I already kinda flip my hair over my shoulders extra hard as it is! lmao!!! 



sunnieb said:


> Raspberry -
> 
> I've never had hair this long in my life!  So many people had doubts.  Now they don't say a word!  I always said I'd wear it out once I hit BSL, and here I am!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



sunnieb - this is SO gonna be me with my big Christmas reveal this year! I'm already claiming that I'll be full BSL and my mom KEPT doubting and lightweight hating about my hair all along my journey.  "Well your back is long, but your sides aren't" Uh huh, I got something for all ya'll this year!  Long hair, I CARE! lol!

I'm so excited to hear about someone who is pleased with their hair and decides to enjoy it! You go!


----------



## sunnieb

Goooooood morning relaxed heads!

How is your hair today?

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

Loved your May 6th post sunnieb 

Today my hair is in a simple style but at 4.5 weeks post I'm loving my hair...how does the saying go...something about a woman's hair being her glory well if it isn't the truth


----------



## divachyk

My hair feels great today! sunnieb what about yours?

I'm really enjoying doing two twists on my hair while I'm aout 98% dry. Gives a nice wave pattern. This is quickly becoming my staple air drying method.


----------



## Raspberry

EbonyCPrincess You're pretty much BSL now, right?


----------



## jazzybklyn

Hello ladies! Soo I'm gonna need you guys to help me find a daily moisturizer please!
What quenches your hairs thirst?
I'm using NTM but I like it best when I wash and my hair is still wet. 
My hair gets dry so easy especially in the middle
I was thinking of trying ORS carrot oil. I don't mind the smell like some ppl do. But I'll be mad if  I don't like it. 
What do you recommend?


----------



## EbonyCPrincess

sunnieb said:


> Goooooood morning relaxed heads!
> 
> How is your hair today?
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



I have my hair parted down the middle in a low sleek ponytail.  Inspired by a pic I saw of Jada Pinkett-Smith!  Lazy day hair but I like it.



divachyk said:


> I'm really enjoying doing two twists on my hair while I'm aout 98% dry. Gives a nice wave pattern. This is quickly becoming my staple air drying method.



I love this style - gonna have to try it! Seems super easy and non-time consuming!



Raspberry said:


> EbonyCPrincess You're pretty much BSL now, right?


 Not yet! I've basically been like the picture in my siggy since December due to trimming to get rid of thin ends.  Although my last trim she took off wayyyy too much, so I'm basically just back to about 2" away from claiming it.  I'm hoping by the fall, but if not definitely by the end of the year.  And in my siggy I was sitting down - so I don't really think it was super accurate.



jazzybklyn said:


> Hello ladies! Soo I'm gonna need you guys to help me find a daily moisturizer please!
> What quenches your hairs thirst?
> What do you recommend?



I love Bee Mine Bee Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer.  In the summer I use S-Curl, which keeps my hair sickeningly moisturized!


----------



## divachyk

EbonyCPrincess-- I forgot to mention, I cross wrap the two twists at night.


----------



## Evolving78

jazzybklyn said:


> Hello ladies! Soo I'm gonna need you guys to help me find a daily moisturizer please!
> What quenches your hairs thirst?
> I'm using NTM but I like it best when I wash and my hair is still wet.
> My hair gets dry so easy especially in the middle
> I was thinking of trying ORS carrot oil. I don't mind the smell like some ppl do. But I'll be mad if  I don't like it.
> What do you recommend?



I started using a liquid leave in and hawaiian silky 14n1. My hair and new growth stays moisturized all day.


----------



## sunnieb

jazzybklyn - I've been using ORS Carrot Oil since before I found LHCF.  My hair loves it! 

divachyk or anyone - is there a cross wrap tutorial out there somewhere?  I might try this since I have enough hair to do it!


----------



## Evolving78

I want to wash my hair but i don't feel like roller setting tonight. I want to air dry so bad, but it just does a number on my ends. I can't twist or wet bun either.


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb I'm on my phone and can't check for you but Miss Kibibi had a nice cross wrap tutorial.


----------



## jazzybklyn

EbonyCPrincess said:
			
		

> I love Bee Mine Bee Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer.  In the summer I use S-Curl, which keeps my hair sickeningly moisturized!



thanks! I have been wanting to try the luscious but didn't want to not like it. I may just try the sample size first but from what I remember the shipping cost was high


----------



## jazzybklyn

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> I started using a liquid leave in and hawaiian silky 14n1. My hair and new growth stays moisturized all day.



Thanks! I used Hawaiian silk my friend had at her house and I think i liked it


----------



## EbonyCPrincess

shortdub78 said:


> I want to wash my hair but i don't feel like roller setting tonight. I want to air dry so bad, but it just does a number on my ends. I can't twist or wet bun either.



shortdub78 - girl, this is me! I wish I had learned earlier in my hair journey that my hair prefers rollersetting and doesn't actually do that well with airdrying + braid/twistouts regularly.  Now, setting my hair weekly is like second nature...I even started a RS challenge thru my blog.

sunnieb - I always liked this one from AlRaines on YouTube, hers was the first I ever saw.


----------



## jazzybklyn

sunnieb said:
			
		

> jazzybklyn - I've been using ORS Carrot Oil since before I found LHCF.  My hair loves it!



I often hear its moisturizing and I like ors products so I will most likely buy it


----------



## sunnieb

EbonyCPrincess - Thanks!  I'm intimidated by those rollers on top though!  

I saw this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEQR6HgAJhc&feature=related that I might try.  No rollers, just clips.


----------



## divachyk

@sunnieb, our very own @againstallodds
http://www.justgrowalready.com/2011/06/reader-q-how-do-you-wrap-your-hair.html

ETA: I don't do any combing like Ms Kibibi vid shows. I finger part down the middle. Grab hair, cross wrap and pin. Done.


----------



## Hairroots

Hi all, i'm a newbie . I relax every 8-10 weeks. my hair is 3b. I shampoo and condition with a moisturizing product once a week. Leave in conditioner. Moisturize and oil seal daily. I never use heat. Braidouts on a regular. I just keep it simple.


----------



## janeemat

divachyk said:


> My hair feels great today! @sunnieb what about yours?
> 
> I'm really enjoying doing two twists on my hair while I'm aout 98% dry. Gives a nice wave pattern. This is quickly becoming my staple air drying method.


 
This looks really nice.


----------



## sckri23

Hi everyone I'm new here but I been watching the forum a while I have a question has anyone used a texture softener at 6 weeks to "stretch a relaxer" then use a regular/mild relaxer at 12 weeks on the ng and the previously tex-laxed hair? I want to use less relaxers but my hair starts shedding at 3 and 1/2 Weeks my regular relaxer time is 4 weeks but I'm trying for 6 Weeks for the first time and I need feedback

any thoughts or suggestions will be helpful


----------



## mamaore

Please ladies, is there anyone here that air dries successfully without ending up with bushy ends?

My ends are always busy and frizzing no matter how I air dry. The one time I tried flat-ironing, my ends were still bushy. I never noticed any improvements after a fresh trim.

I believe my hair is low porosity, but could my cuticles be raised? I have tried feeling each strand up and down  but it feels the same to me. I just dont know what a rough or smooth cuticle feels like?
Any suggestions?

I'm style challenges so my hair is always in a bun, but I'd like to change that soon   - hopefully starting this weekend with rollersetting. But I dont want to spend 4 hrs setting and ending up with frizzing bushy ends.


----------



## sckri23

mamaore said:
			
		

> Please ladies, is there anyone here that air dries successfully without ending up with bushy ends?
> 
> My ends are always busy and frizzing no matter how I air dry. The one time I tried flat-ironing, my ends were still bushy. I never noticed any improvements after a fresh trim.
> 
> I believe my hair is low porosity, but could my cuticles be raised? I have tried feeling each strand up and down  but it feels the same to me. I just dont know what a rough or smooth cuticle feels like?
> Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm style challenges so my hair is always in a bun, but I'd like to change that soon   - hopefully starting this weekend with rollersetting. But I dont want to spend 4 hrs setting and ending up with frizzing bushy ends.



I air dry half way then put bergamot hair dressing on my ends and finish my air dry it might work for you too

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## AudraChanell

My hair air-dries big like Diana Ross.  I use a Maxiglide though and it STEAMS my hair to straight bouncy perfection


----------



## Nix08

mamaore are you texlaxed?  Do you smooth your hand over your hair while it's air drying?  I'm relaxed straight and I smooth my hand over my strands and finger comb as my hair is drying.  I tie my hair up in a satin wrap or a satin night cap and my ends and overall strands are smooth in the morning.  Also are you using a leave in when your hair is wet?  And sealing with oil right after - I do both of those.


----------



## Nix08

sckri23 our hair is suppose to shed up to 50 strands a day, at 3.5 weeks are you getting more shedding than that?  What is your regimen?


----------



## sckri23

Nix08 said:
			
		

> sckri23 our hair is suppose to shed up to 50 strands a day, at 3.5 weeks are you getting more shedding than that?  What is your regimen?



Yes my hair sheds more when I need a relaxer and in the winter and when its both my hair is an unhealthy ear length 

I Co-wash on Wednesdays and Saturdays only using deep conditioner, air dry with cantu leave in and I oil my scalp every night with olive miracle growth oil and motions leave in conditioning spray for daily moisture

My hair is very picky so I'm careful about what I use

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## mamaore

AudraChanell said:


> My hair air-dries big like Diana Ross. I use a Maxiglide though and it STEAMS my hair to straight bouncy perfection


 
Isn't Maxiglide a flat iron?



Nix08 said:


> @mamaore are you texlaxed? Do you smooth your hand over your hair while it's air drying? I'm relaxed straight and I smooth my hand over my strands and finger comb as my hair is drying. I tie my hair up in a satin wrap or a satin night cap and my ends and overall strands are smooth in the morning. Also are you using a leave in when your hair is wet? And sealing with oil right after - I do both of those.


 
Nix08,  I smooth my hair, use a satin scarf and comb while its drying. 
 I use a elucence condish as a leavin on wet almost soaking hair. When my hair stopping dripping, I has another condish (depends on what I have on hand) and seal the ends with oil; I used butter yesterday, I'm trying to figure out how to use the Beemine Balanced remoisturizer.

Still same results, bushy ends. See my signature; my hair has waves, even when its relaxed straight. No matter how much relaxer I put on it or the technique, its never going to be straight straight. I gave up on that.

I just want to style my hair other than putting it in a bun everyday, all day.



sckri23 said:


> I air dry half way then put bergamot hair dressing on my ends and finish my air dry it might work for you too
> 
> *~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


 
Bergamot??? I have to google that


----------



## Nix08

sckri23 I don't know if there is a scientific reason but shedding does seem to almost cease for me the first couple of weeks after a relaxer.  Shedding at 3.5 weeks may be more than immediately after a relaxer but quite likely isn't in excess.  Perhaps you can literally count the strands to see if it's in excess of 50 per day.  Or try using garlic or tea/coffee rinses for shedding.


----------



## Nix08

mamaore my girlfriend who is texlaxed also says that she can't air dry without bushy hair...perhaps  you could put your hair in twists or bantu knots when it's 90% dry or completely dry then tie it up with a satin scarf/wrap and see what the results are.  I mention the scarf because I airdry with my hair hanging down and it's good to go BUT in the morning when I take down my scarf my hair has a much smoother look.


----------



## sckri23

Yes bergamot it's good it's my new favorite oil my old favorite is coconut, hair dressing or h+s conditioner will work

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## Evolving78

mamaore
try setting your hair on big rollers for a straighter style.


----------



## jazzybklyn

So torn! Im relaxing tomorrow and Idk if I should relax with mizani butter blends or linange and idk if I should go lye or no-lye ugh this is stressful. I relaxed with linange in last year and really liked it but idk if it was straight enough for me but at the same time I like the thickness  help


----------



## Hairroots

jazzybklyn said:
			
		

> So torn! Im relaxing tomorrow and Idk if I should relax with mizani butter blends or linange and idk if I should go lye or no-lye ugh this is stressful. I relaxed with linange in last year and really liked it but idk if it was straight enough for me but at the same time I like the thickness  help



I hear the mizani relaxer leaves your hair feeling really soft. I was thinking about switching  from Design on my next touch up. I think you should try it.


----------



## sckri23

I went to Walmart to find a protein treatment and I found one but then I saw "Milk Protein and Olive Oil 3 layer growth oil" ima try this tonight

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## Mische

Mizani Butter Blends is the best! 

I was inspired to snip tonight by @Aireen. I didn't take off much, so I think I'll take off a bit more tomorrow.


----------



## jazzybklyn

Hairroots said:
			
		

> I hear the mizani relaxer leaves your hair feeling really soft. I was thinking about switching  from Design on my next touch up. I think you should try it.



In so tempted but idk if I should keep switching relaxers because I was using ors olive oil then linange then ors again idk if that's too much


----------



## jazzybklyn

Mische said:
			
		

> Mizani Butter Blends is the best!
> 
> I was inspired to snip tonight by @Aireen. I didn't take off much, so I think I'll take off a bit more tomorrow.



Is it lye or no-lye?


----------



## Mische

jazzybklyn I use the lye version, although they make a no-lye version that is called sensitive scalp. Honestly, switching to lye was the best decision I ever made. Lye is better for your strands, so as long as you base your scalp properly you should be fine! I never ever burn with this relaxer.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ok now I did a search here and maybe I didn't use the right key words to pick up but are there any good recommendations on youtubers who are relaxed and have nice manes. I watched Traycee and Mai Tai earlier tonight in regards to relaxed hair and would like to spend the weekend looking at videos and getting as much helpful info I can before I relax. I am anticipating I get a call from some job soon bc soon as I do I will be relaxing. Thank you ladies.


----------



## sckri23

It smells so good and it feels great on my hair or maybe that's the ghe-ing and the bergamot sealing but ima see what happens in the morning

A must try "sofn'free GroHealthy Milk Protein & Olive Oil Growth Oil with Omega 3"

and it says it can be used as a pre-shampoo treatment  <BONUS>

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## Loving

I have only used Mizani and I love it!


----------



## jazzybklyn

Loving said:
			
		

> I have only used Mizani and I love it!



Butter blends?


----------



## Loving

jazzybklyn said:


> Butter blends?


 
Yup! That's the one!


----------



## jazzybklyn

Loving said:
			
		

> Yup! That's the one!



Does it burn? Because I hear that a lot about lye and idk y my scalp feels prone to burn right now if that makes sense lol


----------



## Loving

jazzybklyn said:


> Does it burn? Because I hear that a lot about lye and idk y my scalp feels prone to burn right now if that makes sense lol


 
Generally it doesn't. I got burned at my last T/U but that was due to me vigorously brushing my edges the day before and deciding at the last minute to get a touch up the next day....and I didn't base either 

Just make sure you base your scalp thoroughly...you should not burn if you do.


----------



## Nix08

May I also chime in to add that I use and enjoy Mizani butter blends....looking at my hair you can almost see where I started using Mizani...shinier healthier looking hair.


----------



## sckri23

I finally was brave enough to put a profile pic up it was kinda intimidating with everyones long pretty hair pics and my "recovering from winter damage" hair but you have to start somewhere right?

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## jazzybklyn

Loving said:
			
		

> Generally it doesn't. I got burned at my last T/U but that was due to me vigorously brushing my edges the day before and deciding at the last minute to get a touch up the next day....and I didn't base either
> 
> Just make sure you base your scalp thoroughly...you should not burn if you do.



Thanks! I'm about to go to the salon and have it done


----------



## jazzybklyn

Nix08 said:
			
		

> May I also chime in to add that I use and enjoy Mizani butter blends....looking at my hair you can almost see where I started using Mizani...shinier healthier looking hair.



That's it's! My mind is made up! there's too many positive reviews on this relaxer for it not to work on me... Thanks


----------



## sunnieb

Impromptu wet bun because I got caught in downpour this afternoon:

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

@sckri23 - Welcome, and yes, we all have to start somewhere!  Please take pics so you can track the progress you are about to make! 

For the record, here's a pic of my hair pre-LHCF when it finally started to get some "length":







You can do it!!!


----------



## itismehmmkay

sunnieb said:


> @sckri23 - Welcome, and yes, we all have to start somewhere!  Please take pics so you can track the progress you are about to make!
> 
> For the record, here's a pic of my hair pre-LHCF when it finally started to get some "length":
> 
> 
> 
> You can do it!!!



sunnieb  I so second that!  I've been here for years, but I'm just now really into taking pics to document progress.  Before I would just take some pics just cause or for the moment, but if you're really on a journey, pics do wonders in showing you progress that you didn't know was there


----------



## sunnieb

itismehmmkay said:
			
		

> sunnieb  I so second that!  I've been here for years, but I'm just now really into taking pics to document progress.  Before I would just take some pics just cause or for the moment, but if you're really on a journey, pics do wonders in showing you progress that you didn't know was there



itismehmmkay -  I know!  I was seemingly stuck at APL for almost 2 years.  However, looking through the hundreds look of hair pics I have, my hair was getting thicker and healthier the entire time! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry

I used too much shampoo the other day..  Usually I'll follow up with two different conditioners to balance it out but I was short on time and stuck with one. 

My hair still had that post-wash poofy feel the next day so I tried the CHI Ionic Color Protector Leave-In Treatment Masque I got on clearance at Marshall's.  And let me tell you.. that stuff was like an instant luxury spa treatment for my hair, instant smoothing and silkiness. It's got like 10 different 'cones, and ingredients I've never heard of but if this isnt' the Cadillac of 'cone mixtures .... I'm assuming I need to use it sparingly but now I know what to use when my need my hair to act right.


----------



## hillytmj

Relaxed head checking in. I wash weekly with Ovations and Design Essentials shampoo. I just started DCing again, and am hoping for even greater results than I had in the past. I get an affirm sensitive scalp relaxer every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Mische

My mother asked who did my hair for me... mind you it's in a bun


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Worst Dominican salon experience ever!! Unlike other women that sit through the torture & cry about the set back at the end...I got my happy behind up in the middle of a wash dripping wet w/ shampoo still on my head and said IM STRAIGHT, put my hat on and walked right out! I was a tangled mess! Their shampoo stripped all the moisture!  I felt her try to comb from my roots to tip while washing and jumped out the chair so fast! I only needed to feel that one time to know a major disaster was coming my way if I let that continue. Went home & finished my own wash & set w/ no set backs. Didn't pay a single thing.


----------



## Nix08

@pre_medicalrulz You are a SHERO!!! Lesson duly noted...walk with my ball cap if EVER I dare venture into a salon

ETA: And some titanium ovaries to actually get up and leave


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Nix08

LMBO!!!!! Yes ballcaps come in handy when things go south. LOL!!


----------



## Mische

pre_medicalrulz Good for you! Wish I had had the guts to get up and leave back in my salon days. I literally cringed reading that they tried to comb through your hair during the shampoo process. What. the. ever-loving.... glad you and your strands made it out unscathed.


----------



## Nix08

Mische with all that hair I'm sure the simpliest of styles look super fancy


----------



## Rossy2010

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Worst Dominican salon experience ever!! Unlike other women that sit through the torture & cry about the set back at the end...I got my happy behind up in the middle of a wash dripping wet w/ shampoo still on my head and said IM STRAIGHT, put my hat on and walked right out! I was a tangled mess! Their shampoo stripped all the moisture! I felt her try to comb from my roots to tip while washing and jumped out the chair so fast! I only needed to feel that one time to know a major disaster was coming my way if I let that continue. Went home & finished my own wash & set w/ no set backs. Didn't pay a single thing.


 YOU ROCK  pre_medicalrulz


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Mische

RIGHT! Who combs root to tip during a shampoo? LOL! I was happy to walk straight out the door.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Rossy2010

LOL!! Thanks!


----------



## Mische

Nix08 Aww thanks! She even insisted on taking a picture of me... for what I'm not sure. There's probably a picture of this bun on her Facebook lmao

@pre_medicalrulz I love that you walked out. I bet the various horror story after-math threads on here flashed through your mind and you were like nuh uh I am NOT the one!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Mische

Girl!!!!! That is exactly what was going through my mind. LOL! I just couldn't take that chance. Nope.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Hello ladies. I think I made it through the process of the sisterhood. I'm 3 hours post lol..I'm soo happy. It will take some getting use to but I'm happy.


----------



## Raspberry

GoddessMaker said:


> Hello ladies. I think I made it through the process of the sisterhood. I'm 3 hours post lol..I'm soo happy. It will take some getting use to but I'm happy.



Wooww.. well of course we want to see pics GoddessMaker .  

Enjoy your hair!  I'm sure it'll be lots of fun.. 

Remember to take it easy and start with the basics, no need to go crazy with a ton of products and random techniques in the early stages.


----------



## Evolving78

GoddessMaker said:


> Hello ladies. I think I made it through the process of the sisterhood. I'm 3 hours post lol..I'm soo happy. It will take some getting use to but I'm happy.





pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ok this is my hair so far..I did a dry wrap and will see how it comes out in the morning. If it doesn't have any bump to it I will just do a high bun or something..I'm happy either way..


----------



## TheNDofUO

I'm 12 weeks post today! Very excited! Only a month left before I relax and to be honest i dont feel I need it.


----------



## Evolving78

GoddessMaker said:


> Ok this is my hair so far..I did a dry wrap and will see how it comes out in the morning. If it doesn't have any bump to it I will just do a high bun or something..I'm happy either way..



you have gotten a good amount of growth there! get in the APL and BSL challenge too! congrats on everything working out for you!  even though i do crack head stuff to my hair sometimes, i am digging being relaxed again!


----------



## jazzybklyn

I relaxed on Friday using mizani butter blends lye fine/ color treated hair....Love it!! Deffinately my new relaxer


----------



## Evolving78

jazzybklyn said:


> I relaxed on Friday using mizani butter blends lye fine/ color treated hair....Love it!! Deffinately my new relaxer
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149763
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149765




it looks very silky!  i am going to try that my next relaxer.


----------



## QueenAmaka

Just cowashed and now I am airdrying.... Please pray that I have a happy ending


----------



## jazzybklyn

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> it looks very silky!  i am going to try that my next relaxer.



Thank u  yes I like it....kinda burned though


----------



## Ms. Tiki

GoddessMaker said:


> Hello ladies. I think I made it through the process of the sisterhood. I'm 3 hours post lol..I'm soo happy. It will take some getting use to but I'm happy.




GoddessMaker I just saw your post. Welcome to this side of town. No you won't have anymore anxiety about what will happen when you relax. It is done!!!


----------



## sckri23

Wow ummm weird... I just did something I thought I would never do and it actually helped

My ng always causes sore spots on my head and I always used that as a sign that it was time for a T/U because I didn't know how to stop the pain but today.....

I did the unthinkable and greased my scalp just to see the effects

I tied my hair down and went to work (2pm-10:30pm ---> ugh I'm soo tired)

I got home, took off my scarf and my hair is soo horribly greasy all I wanna do is co-wash and I'm going to do that now.

But I can't believe that my soreness is gone!!! The grease actually helped!!! Doesn't mean ima grease my scalp everyday...... But no pain is a good feeling 

After wash update: my hair is touchable again but the pain is back..... ima steam straighten my roots and see if that helps if it doesn't ima have to grease, co-wash, and repeat till my relaxer

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## sunnieb

QueenAmaka - how'd your hair turn out?

I dc'd tonight and I'm airdrying now.  I'll give it another 20 minutes or so and put in 2 braids and go to bed no matter how wet it still is. Gotta get some sleep!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Need to find a moisturizer. I know leave in aren't going to work solely. My hair feels a bit parched. I have some Keracare cream hairdress I will see if it will do the trick until I research moisturizers. I'm going to make a nice bun bc this dry wrap isn't doing the trick.


----------



## sunnieb

jazzybklyn - lovely results!

GoddessMaker - welcome to the relaxed side!  You're gonna love it!


----------



## sunnieb

Ok, enough of this airdrying...'bout to put in two braids, slather my ends with castor oil, and go to bed.


----------



## jazzybklyn

sunnieb said:
			
		

> jazzybklyn - lovely results!
> 
> Thanks  didn't comb my hair in that pic if it looks weird lol, just finger parted


----------



## mamaore

My first ponytail rollerset. I'm updating from my phone and the pictures are upside down. Sorry about that.







I couldn't keep the curls so I wrapped. Next day it look terrible. I lost lots if fair while wrapping. :mono: so yesterday I decided to pincurl for the first time and voila...  much betterr results.


----------



## mamaore

mamaore said:
			
		

> My first ponytail rollerset. I'm updating from my phone and the pictures are upside down. Sorry about that.
> 
> I couldn't keep the curls so I wrapped. Next day it look terrible. I lost lots if fair while wrapping. :mono: so yesterday I decided to pincurl for the first time and voila...  much betterr results.


 
For some reason I can't add attachments when I'm editing on my phone.



I'll do better with the pictures next time. My DH was very impressed with my hair ths morning. I'm going to keep trying the pin curl till I get better as it. Its very big hair but hey... I look very different today.


----------



## Loving

jazzybklyn said:


> I relaxed on Friday using mizani butter blends lye fine/ color treated hair....Love it!! Deffinately my new relaxer


 
@jazzybklyn I am glad you love it. Your hair looks great too!

I got a T/U as well but used the sensitive scalp one. Came out a bit underprocessed in the crown region so I will have to manage this area quite carefully. My stylist wants to do a corrective in the next 3 weeks but I have been advised by other experienced LHCF's not to go that route....


----------



## sckri23

I wanted yall to see my protective style but the pics don't wanna download

Its a really tiny bun ima put a phony pony around it and leave it in for this week and next week

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app

Oh it downloaded it was just slow. Teh heh


----------



## jazzybklyn

Loving said:
			
		

> @jazzybklyn I am glad you love it. Your hair looks great too!
> 
> I got a T/U as well but used the sensitive scalp one. Came out a bit underprocessed in the crown region so I will have to manage this area quite carefully. My stylist wants to do a corrective in the next 3 weeks but I have been advised by other experienced LHCF's not to go that route....



Thank you!! 

I agree I don't think you should


----------



## FlawedBeauty

sckri23 careful with that style!  The pic made me cringe a little, that is a very tight bun with metal on the elastic   you may end up doing more harm than good stressing your ends like that. 




			
				sckri23 said:
			
		

> I wanted yall to see my protective style but the pics don't wanna download
> 
> Its a really tiny bun ima put a phony pony around it and leave it in for this week and next week
> 
> *~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app
> 
> Oh it downloaded it was just slow. Teh heh


----------



## bebezazueta

jazzbklyn where have you been hiding all that BEAUTIFUL HAIR!  Or maybe I just missed it?  I am a Mizani Butter Blends girl too!  KUTGW!


----------



## Nix08

jazzybklyn said:


> I relaxed on Friday using mizani butter blends lye fine/ color treated hair....Love it!! Deffinately my new relaxer
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Lovely lovely head of hair jazzybklyn
> 
> 
> 
> QueenAmaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just cowashed and now I am airdrying.... Please pray that I have a happy ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how did it turn out QueenAmaka???
Click to expand...


----------



## sckri23

FlawedBeauty said:
			
		

> sckri23 careful with that style!  The pic made me cringe a little, that is a very tight bun with metal on the elastic   you may end up doing more harm than good stressing your ends like that.



it was tight at first but I loosened it and slept in it then this morning I took it out the shape stayed so moisturized my ends and put the band back on gently the pic was from last night

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## Bnster

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Worst Dominican salon experience ever!! Unlike other women that sit through the torture & cry about the set back at the end...I got my happy behind up in the middle of a wash dripping wet w/ shampoo still on my head and said IM STRAIGHT, put my hat on and walked right out! I was a tangled mess! Their shampoo stripped all the moisture!  I felt her try to comb from my roots to tip while washing and jumped out the chair so fast! I only needed to feel that one time to know a major disaster was coming my way if I let that continue. Went home & finished my own wash & set w/ no set backs. Didn't pay a single thing.



Good for you for not letting it go down the wrong path! Very happy you walked away and thanks for sharing!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ok I need a relaxed big sister..I need to find a good moisturizer because my hair felt crazy dry. I bought one from Walgreens the Olive Oil Moisturizer but wondered if there was anything better. I wore a high bun today since I'm not ready to rock my hair down quite yet and I think I will have to do a wet wrap because my hair did absolutely nothing with it being wrapped last night.


----------



## QueenAmaka

My air dried hair from last night turned out really well - much better than expected. After my hair was about 95% dry last night I put in about 8 magnetic rollers and went to sleep. The result was straight hair with a little bounce. I still need to work on getting my ends to be a little  smoother. I'll probably try again in a few days.


----------



## sckri23

GoddessMaker said:
			
		

> Ok I need a relaxed big sister..I need to find a good moisturizer because my hair felt crazy dry. I bought one from Walgreens the Olive Oil Moisturizer but wondered if there was anything better. I wore a high bun today since I'm not ready to rock my hair down quite yet and I think I will have to do a wet wrap because my hair did absolutely nothing with it being wrapped last night.



 Dark and lovely softening moisturizer is the only thing that works for me right now maybe after my first hot oil treatment I can use something lighter

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## Loving

GoddessMaker said:


> Ok I need a relaxed big sister..I need to find a good moisturizer because my hair felt crazy dry. I bought one from Walgreens the Olive Oil Moisturizer but wondered if there was anything better. I wore a high bun today since I'm not ready to rock my hair down quite yet and I think I will have to do a wet wrap because my hair did absolutely nothing with it being wrapped last night.


GoddessMaker come on over to the Relaxed Buddy Thread. We buddy up over there to help each other with or relaxed hair issues. I'm sure sunnieb and Nix08, divachyk and others will agree.


----------



## [email protected]@

GoddessMaker said:


> Ok I need a relaxed big sister..I need to find a good moisturizer because my hair felt crazy dry. I bought one from Walgreens the Olive Oil Moisturizer but wondered if there was anything better. I wore a high bun today since I'm not ready to rock my hair down quite yet and I think I will have to do a wet wrap because my hair did absolutely nothing with it being wrapped last night.




Have you tried plain ol' water spritzing? I seal with my castor oil mix, wrap (or bun) and the next morning i'm


----------



## divachyk

Loving said:


> @GoddessMaker come on over to the Relaxed Buddy Thread. We buddy up over there to help each other with or relaxed hair issues. I'm sure @sunnieb and @Nix08, @divachyk and others will agree.


@Loving, I agree that we can help @GoddessMaker in the buddy thread.

Goddess, you can team up with someone that can assist you on this journey. I love Bee Mine Balanced Cream Moisturizer! I suggest trying using the same products you did when natural. You might find that your relaxed hair just might like those products.


----------



## Missdelicious1

Hi ladies 

I'm really loving this thread...gonna jump in with my two cents lol. So, I'm realizing that I think my hair loves protein. Since being on my HHJ, I've shied away from using protein too often after hearing so much about the dreaded protein overload.  But, for the past few weeks I've used a protein DC each week (then followed with moisture) and it seems my hair loves it!  I've been having problems with breakage that it seemed no amount of moisture could correct and my hair NEVER felt soft.  The added protein has been making my hair feel so strong (hence less breakage) and it actually finally feels soft to the touch. I dc'd with ORS hair mayo last night, co-washed and followed with a moisturizing dc.  I then air-dried and my hair felt sooooooo good!!!!


----------



## KhandiB

This is me, my hair loves protein, I do a Aphogee 2 minute every week . 



Missdelicious1 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm really loving this thread...gonna jump in with my two cents lol. So, I'm realizing that I think my hair loves protein. Since being on my HHJ, I've shied away from using protein too often after hearing so much about the dreaded protein overload.  But, for the past few weeks I've used a protein DC each week (then followed with moisture) and it seems my hair loves it!  I've been having problems with breakage that it seemed no amount of moisture could correct and my hair NEVER felt soft.  The added protein has been making my hair feel so strong (hence less breakage) and it actually finally feels soft to the touch. I dc'd with ORS hair mayo last night, co-washed and followed with a moisturizing dc.  I then air-dried and my hair felt sooooooo good!!!!


----------



## sunnieb

Found a cute hair toy last night at Walgreens for 75% off!    I'm wearing my same hairstyle, it's good to give the flexi-8 clips a rest.





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

I REALLY like that clip @sunnieb....no walgreens here but I'm going to keep my eye out for one of those for sure.

Also a protein lover here!  I mix up my proteins but I only use reconstructors no aphogee or any strong stuff like that for me


----------



## KhandiB

Nix08 - I think Aphogee 2 minute is more like a reconstructor - 
I dont use anything that will make my head hard,lol



Nix08 said:


> I REALLY like that clip @sunnieb....no walgreens here but I'm going to keep my eye out for one of those for sure.
> 
> Also a protein lover here!  I mix up my proteins but I only use reconstructors no aphogee or any strong stuff like that for me


----------



## jazzybklyn

bebezazueta said:
			
		

> jazzbklyn where have you been hiding all that BEAUTIFUL HAIR!  Or maybe I just missed it?  I am a Mizani Butter Blends girl too!  KUTGW!



Loll thank you! (blush) I'm kinda new 
Yea I searched like crazy on here. One of your posts swayed me in the mizani bb direction also your hair is so shiny!


----------



## Missdelicious1

KhandiB Nix08 I was using the Aphogee 2 step every 6 weeks, but I haven't felt the need to lately.  Actually, I think may do more harm than good now that I'm using protein every week.


----------



## sckri23

I can't wait to use my ORS HAIR MAYO but I have to finish my Cantu leave in mix I think ima double my co-washes and apply the leave in after each on friday and I should be done

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## afrochique

Any long stretchers?
I am 22 wks post with a minimum of 4 to go. I usually stretch at least 6 mths and will make more effort to post pictures. I am trying to regrow my edges after some cornrows did them wrong in March. JBCO is really helping.
HHG.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Not really a long stretcher but I may go 24 weeks this time. I usually go max 16 weeks.


----------



## Lanea87

I called myself trying to read through this thread, thats some bologna. I went from page 9 to 19 and IDK what happened. I aint going back I refuse.

I am 16 weeks and 4 days post, not sure when I will relax but I will. If I start having a hard time dealing with my hair I am going to stop right then and there.

I will be going to texlax whenever I do relax again though.


----------



## la mosca

afrochique said:


> Any long stretchers?
> I am 22 wks post with a minimum of 4 to go. I usually stretch at least 6 mths and will make more effort to post pictures. I am trying to regrow my edges after some cornrows did them wrong in March. JBCO is really helping.
> HHG.



For the past 1.5 years or so, I have been relaxing every 6 or 7 months.  The condition of my hair has improved so much since I made that change.  I will be 23 weeks post on Saturday, and I'm planning to relax in about 10 weeks.


----------



## Britt

*GoddessMaker* are you using a good poo, conditioner, and leave in that agree with your hair? I think it's vital to find a system that works with your hair and deep condition def ups your moisture levels in a way that a regular moisturizer does not - IMO. I think the foundation of moisturized hair starts with your washing process, the extra moisturizers you use during the week should only compliment or be like an added touch. There is a difference between moisturized and greasy hair. Find out what your hair likes. You might have hair that soaks up product really easily. Idk, from all my years of being relaxed tho and seeing relaxed heads, I find that it's easy for hair to be weighed down and greasy and not be properly moisturized. I know my hair is moisturized from the moment I wash out my deep conditioners, it feels soft, pliable, moist, and smooth - if it does not, I trash the products b/c that means it didn't work for me and do it's job. It usually stays that way all throughout the week until my next wash. 

la mosca, I myself am trying to stretch my relaxers more. My last relaxer was at 13 wks b/c I was going on vacay and didn't really want to be bothered with my hair and new growth, prior to that - the past 2 relaxers were at 16 wks. What is your hair regimen when you are stretching? How do you wear your hair? And how often do you wash/cowash?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Brittster I'm developing a system from items I used while natural.I will keep all the info you listed in mind.Any lady here texlaxed?  I ask bc my relaxer didn't go bonestraight and sorta like it a bit. But I may correc relax if my rollerset doesn't work.


----------



## la mosca

Brittster said:


> la mosca, I myself am trying to stretch my relaxers more. My last relaxer was at 13 wks b/c I was going on vacay and didn't really want to be bothered with my hair and new growth, prior to that - the past 2 relaxers were at 16 wks. What is your hair regimen when you are stretching? How do you wear your hair? And how often do you wash/cowash?



I've been wearing my hair in air-dried roller sets.  My hair gets smooth that way, and it stretches out my new growth (which is key for me in preventing matting, knots, and tangles).  I wash 2 or 3 times a week.

My regimen has been pretty much the same since I began the long stretches. I prepoo with coconut oil for at least an hour, then I shampoo with Neutrogena Triple Moisture shampoo.  Then I do a quick protein treatment in the shower with Nexxus Emergencee (my hair loves it), do an oil rinse with a couple of teaspoons of jojoba, and then condition with Silicon Mix (which gives my hair tons of slip). I detangle my hair with the Ouidad Double Detangler comb while the conditioner is in my hair. Then I rinse and apply a capful of aloe vera juice.  I leave that in, and then I also apply a small amount of the Silicon Mix as leave in.

I comb through once more with the Double Detangler, and then I remove shed hair with the Tangle Teezer.  (Tons of people hate it, but it has changed my life ). At this point, my hair is so detangled and slippery that I can -- with care -- roller set my hair smoothly using large magnetic rollers and a fine toothed comb.

I air dry for about 4 or 5 hours, and when I take down my hair, it is in large,  loose curls and flicks.  I finger comb to style.

My hair has grown tons and gained so much thickness and shine following this regimen.  I trimmed off a lot of old ends from before I started following this process, and now my hair is pretty thick (for a fine-haired girl, anyway) from root to tip.

ETA:  A couple of other things that have really helped me are argan oil -- a few drops make my hair feel so soft and silky -- and taking silica and MSM (which has made my new growth grow in much more manageable, shiny, and seemingly moisturized).


----------



## Lanea87

la mosca said:


> *I wash 2 or 3 times a week.*
> 
> My regimen has been pretty much the same since I began the long stretches. *I prepoo with coconut oil for at least an hour*, then I shampoo with Neutrogena Triple Moisture shampoo. *Then I do a quick protein treatment in the shower with Nexxus Emergencee (my hair loves it)*, do an oil rinse with a couple of teaspoons of jojoba, and then condition with Silicon Mix (which gives my hair tons of slip). I detangle my hair with the Ouidad Double Detangler comb while the conditioner is in my hair. Then I rinse and apply a capful of aloe vera juice. I leave that in, and then I also apply a small amount of the Silicon Mix as leave in.
> 
> I comb through once more with the Double Detangler, and then I remove shed hair with the *Tangle Teezer*. (Tons of people hate it, but it has changed my life ). At this point, my hair is so detangled and slippery that I can -- with care -- roller set my hair smoothly using large magnetic rollers and a fine toothed comb.
> 
> My hair has grown tons and gained so much thickness and shine following this regimen. I trimmed off a lot of old ends from before I started following this process, *and now my hair is pretty thick (for a fine-haired girl, anyway) from root to tip.*


 
la mosca
Do you do the WHOLE process 2-3x/wk?
I want to start doing HOT/Prepoo's with just oil...Will try it this weekend.
I love the Nexxus Emergencee also, never though about using it weekly. I can see how it helps with your long stretches though.
I remember ppl hating the TT but I wasnt sure why, I love it. I used it last weekend and lost minimal hair.
I hope to get that thickness also

OT: Were you in Houston like 2 years or so back?


----------



## la mosca

ZebraPrintLover said:


> la mosca
> Do you do the WHOLE process 2-3x/wk?
> I want to start doing HOT/Prepoo's with just oil...Will try it this weekend.
> I love the Nexxus Emergencee also, never though about using it weekly. I can see how it helps with your long stretches though.
> I remember ppl hating the TT but I wasnt sure why, I love it. I used it last weekend and lost minimal hair.
> I hope to get that thickness also
> 
> OT: Were you in Houston like 2 years or so back?



Yes, I do the whole process that often.  (I work out a lot, and I can't stand it when my hair feels sweaty and dirty.)  The process is so automatic to me now that it goes pretty quickly.  I don't mind sleeping in my rollers while my hair is still drying, either.  I just tie a silk scarf over them.

ETA:  I usually double-task by doing the pre-poo while working out.  

You're right; I lived in Houston for 7 years before we moved to Kazakhstan last year.  It's a great city.  I really miss it!


----------



## KhandiB

Ive been wanting to try doing this.. Worried my hair will look poofy..



la mosca said:


> *I've been wearing my hair in air-dried roller sets.*  My hair gets smooth that way, and it stretches out my new growth (which is key for me in preventing matting, knots, and tangles).  I wash 2 or 3 times a week.
> 
> My regimen has been pretty much the same since I began the long stretches. I prepoo with coconut oil for at least an hour, then I shampoo with Neutrogena Triple Moisture shampoo.  Then I do a quick protein treatment in the shower with Nexxus Emergencee (my hair loves it), do an oil rinse with a couple of teaspoons of jojoba, and then condition with Silicon Mix (which gives my hair tons of slip). I detangle my hair with the Ouidad Double Detangler comb while the conditioner is in my hair. Then I rinse and apply a capful of aloe vera juice.  I leave that in, and then I also apply a small amount of the Silicon Mix as leave in.
> 
> I comb through once more with the Double Detangler, and then I remove shed hair with the Tangle Teezer.  (Tons of people hate it, but it has changed my life ). At this point, my hair is so detangled and slippery that I can -- with care -- roller set my hair smoothly using large magnetic rollers and a fine toothed comb.
> 
> I air dry for about 4 or 5 hours, and when I take down my hair, it is in large,  loose curls and flicks.  I finger comb to style.
> 
> My hair has grown tons and gained so much thickness and shine following this regimen.  I trimmed off a lot of old ends from before I started following this process, and now my hair is pretty thick (for a fine-haired girl, anyway) from root to tip.
> 
> ETA:  A couple of other things that have really helped me are argan oil -- a few drops make my hair feel so soft and silky -- and taking silica and MSM (which has made my new growth grow in much more manageable, shiny, and seemingly moisturized).


----------



## la mosca

KhandiB said:


> Ive been wanting to try doing this.. Worried my hair will look poofy..



It can be . . . voluminous sometimes.    Especially now that I'm 5 months post-relaxer.  But I try to make the volume work for me by doing styles that look cute with extra volume, like pinning back the front and leaving the rest my hair down. I do a lot of romantic, bouffant-ish buns, too.


----------



## beloved1bx

My hair is being a punk.  LoL.

I probably should say such things because i'm sure she can hear me, but it's true.  For the past month it's just been so blah.  I'll pre-poo, DC for like 40 mins, and when I rinse it out it's just not feeling like anything special.  I tried my Silicon Mix last week and it's like it never happened.  My hair just felt 'eh'.  I don't even remember what having slip feels like.  I'll moisturize and seal at night, sometimes baggy, and halfway thru the next day my hair feels dry, whereas before the moisture used to last much longer.  Idk, what's going on.  I think i'm going to buy some aloe vera juice and try that.


----------



## Britt

la mosca, wow @ your rollersetting so often! Do you do a full head mohawk style rollerset several times a week? Also, are you using mesh rollers to help you with the drying? I feel you on the working out and sweaty hair. I just like fresh clean hair. I prefer my hair when it's rollersetted honestly but I just can't do it more than once a week and go under the dryer for about 1 hour.


----------



## sunnieb

Cowashed/airdried tonight.  Put my hair in 2 twists as an experiment to sleep in.

Will see how my hair turns out in the morning.  I'm hoping for a soft, slight wave. 





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## la mosca

Brittster said:


> la mosca, wow @ your rollersetting so often! Do you do a full head mohawk style rollerset several times a week? Also, are you using mesh rollers to help you with the drying? I feel you on the working out and sweaty hair. I just like fresh clean hair. I prefer my hair when it's rollersetted honestly but I just can't do it more than once a week and go under the dryer for about 1 hour.



Yes, I do a full head mohawk rollerset 2 or 3 times a week.  (These days, it's usually twice a week, but if I have time, I'll fit in a third one.)  I use magnetic rollers and metal clips.  They take a while to dry, but I get a really smooth result.  I've gotten used to sleeping in them, too.

Because I do it so often, I'm really fast.  It takes me no more than 20-30 minutes to do a full head mohawk, and I don't even need a mirror to do it.

Even last night, I was taking my time setting my hair and and at the same time nursing DS (who has a cold and is super-clingy right now) while sitting on my bed with no mirror and surfing the internet, and I still got my hair set in about 50 minutes.  (It was a ridiculous sight, I'm sure, but I got it done .)


----------



## afrochique

la mosca: Have you considered co-washing after workouts? It still gets your hair clean and I see it as a good way to add moisture during long stretches.


----------



## afrochique

beloved1bx said:


> My hair is being a punk.  LoL.
> 
> I probably should say such things because i'm sure she can hear me, but it's true.  For the past month it's just been so blah.  I'll pre-poo, DC for like 40 mins, and when I rinse it out it's just not feeling like anything special.  I tried my Silicon Mix last week and it's like it never happened.  My hair just felt 'eh'.  I don't even remember what having slip feels like.  I'll moisturize and seal at night, sometimes baggy, and halfway thru the next day my hair feels dry, whereas before the moisture used to last much longer.  Idk, what's going on.  I think i'm going to buy some aloe vera juice and try that.



May I ask how often you clarify?


----------



## la mosca

afrochique said:


> la mosca: Have you considered co-washing after workouts? It still gets your hair clean and I see it as a good way to add moisture during long stretches.



I tried co-washing a couple of years ago with various conditioners, but my hair seems to prefer a gentle, non-stripping shampoo (like Neutrogena NTM) to co-washing.  (My hair is very fine, and co-washing always seemed to weigh it down and leave it a little dull.)  Once I found the right shampoo for my hair, I found that my hair remained very moisturized.


----------



## KhandiB

I feel you on this beloved1bx !

My hair is behaving badly,besides a couple of good braidouts, ever since I relaxed (Im convinced it was expired) I have been extremely disappointed.

Im thinking of re-relaxing soon...



beloved1bx said:


> My hair is being a punk.  LoL.
> 
> I probably should say such things because i'm sure she can hear me, but it's true.  For the past month it's just been so blah.  I'll pre-poo, DC for like 40 mins, and when I rinse it out it's just not feeling like anything special.  I tried my Silicon Mix last week and it's like it never happened.  My hair just felt 'eh'.  I don't even remember what having slip feels like.  I'll moisturize and seal at night, sometimes baggy, and halfway thru the next day my hair feels dry, whereas before the moisture used to last much longer.  Idk, what's going on.  I think i'm going to buy some aloe vera juice and try that.


----------



## Britt

la mosca said:


> Yes, I do a full head mohawk rollerset 2 or 3 times a week. (These days, it's usually twice a week, but if I have time, I'll fit in a third one.) I use magnetic rollers and metal clips. *They take a while to dry, but I get a really smooth result.* I've gotten used to sleeping in them, too.
> 
> Because I do it so often, I'm really fast. It takes me no more than 20-30 minutes to do a full head mohawk, and I don't even need a mirror to do it.
> 
> Even last night, I was taking my time setting my hair and and at the same time nursing DS (who has a cold and is super-clingy right now) while sitting on my bed with no mirror and surfing the internet, and I still got my hair set in about 50 minutes. (It was a ridiculous sight, I'm sure, but I got it done .)


 
:notworthy - I can't believe you're a mom and still able to fit all that in. The workouts and the rollersetting of the hair - amazing! Def motivating. To the bolded and underlined - I hear you, I truly believe rollersetting is best for relaxed hair whether you airdry it or not. The fact that the hair is kept smooth and slick makes all the difference.



afrochique said:


> @la mosca: Have you considered co-washing after workouts? It still gets your hair clean and I see it as a good way to add moisture during long stretches.


 


la mosca said:


> I tried co-washing a couple of years ago with various conditioners, but my hair seems to prefer a gentle, non-stripping shampoo (like Neutrogena NTM) to co-washing. (My hair is very fine, and co-washing always seemed to weigh it down and leave it a little dull.) Once I found the right shampoo for my hair, I found that my hair remained very moisturized.


 

Same here, I prefer to poo. I use non sulfate poos, and I'll use one that doesn't strip my hair, cause some sulfate free poos will def strip your hair. I rather poo once and f/u w/ conditioner than to cowash.


----------



## sunnieb

Twist experiment = fail

Wearing a ponytail today to cover up the weird "pattern" the twists left in my hair.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry

sunnieb I get good results when I bantu-knot 3-4 twists. When I only do two I braid the roots.


----------



## Raspberry

I'm starting to prefer the look of my blown out hair over the super straight flat iron look. I like the thickness and body of a blow out, it hangs better so I'm not as self-conscious, plus people are less apt to think it's a weave lol.


----------



## beloved1bx

@afrochique I shampoo with ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo about every 2, sometimes 3, weeks.  I know it's a chelating shampoo, but I think it can count as a clarifying shampoo too, right?  Otherwise I use Elasta QP conditioning poo, which I know doesn't have any sulfates.  

I sprayed my hair with aloe vera juice last night.  While my hair does feel softer this morning, somehow it's still not feeling all that moisturized.  Or not as much as I know it could be.  My hair also doesn't feel very smooth when I run my hands through it either.  I guess it could be a porosity issue, but i have a bottle of porosity control, and when I used it I don't think it really did anything.  If anything I think it made my hair feel a little worse after.  Def no where near the silky smooth feeling others have described.

KhandiB what relaxer do you use?


----------



## KhandiB

beloved1bx - I have been using ORS Olive Oil Relaxer on and off for the past two years.  I think I like Vitale Olive Oil too.  I dont know, I bought a relaxer from Food Lion a few weeks ago, and its like a relaxer hasnt even touched my hair .. So this weekend Imma try again, I cannot deal right now, lol.  Im going to stop by sally's and maybe try SE.  Which do you use?




beloved1bx said:


> @afrochique I shampoo with ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo about every 2, sometimes 3, weeks.  I know it's a chelating shampoo, but I think it can count as a clarifying shampoo too, right?  Otherwise I use Elasta QP conditioning poo, which I know doesn't have any sulfates.
> 
> I sprayed my hair with aloe vera juice last night.  While my hair does feel softer this morning, somehow it's still not feeling all that moisturized.  Or not as much as I know it could be.  My hair also doesn't feel very smooth when I run my hands through it either.  I guess it could be a porosity issue, but i have a bottle of porosity control, and when I used it I don't think it really did anything.  If anything I think it made my hair feel a little worse after.  Def no where near the silky smooth feeling others have described.
> 
> KhandiB what relaxer do you use?


----------



## afrochique

I had typed out a good response then hit the back key on my phone. Aargh!
Anyway, clarifying removes buildup: dirt, oil, product while chelating removes mineral and metal deposits from hard water or chlorine, if you swim.
You can try a rinse with Apple Cider Vinegar and see how your hair behaves. HTH
I hope someone can chime in on the ORS Creamy Aloe. I use it to clarify. 





beloved1bx said:


> @afrochique I shampoo with ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo about every 2, sometimes 3, weeks.  I know it's a chelating shampoo, but I think it can count as a clarifying shampoo too, right?  Otherwise I use Elasta QP conditioning poo, which I know doesn't have any sulfates.
> 
> I sprayed my hair with aloe vera juice last night.  While my hair does feel softer this morning, somehow it's still not feeling all that moisturized.  Or not as much as I know it could be.  My hair also doesn't feel very smooth when I run my hands through it either.  I guess it could be a porosity issue, but i have a bottle of porosity control, and when I used it I don't think it really did anything.  If anything I think it made my hair feel a little worse after.  Def no where near the silky smooth feeling others have described.
> 
> KhandiB what relaxer do you use?


----------



## beloved1bx

afrochique said:


> I had typed out a good response then hit the back key on my phone. Aargh!
> Anyway, clarifying removes buildup: dirt, oil, product while chelating removes mineral and metal deposits from hard water or chlorine, if you swim.
> You can try a rinse with Apple Cider Vinegar and see how your hair behaves. HTH
> I hope someone can chime in on the ORS Creamy Aloe. I use it to clarify.


 
LoL I've done that so many times.  I used to do ACV rinses but then I stopped because I wasn't sure if it was helping, but I think i'll start up again.  I'll also check the shampoo stash in my house to see if there's something else i can try.  

KhandiB I used to use no-lye relaxers becuase I am extremely tender-headed.  But then last year I went to a new stylist who managed to use a lye relaxer without burning me, and i've been using it since.  She uses Mizani Butter Blends Lye.  I like it so far.  I realized the no-lye was drying out my hair.


----------



## mochalocks

I can't remember if I posted in this thread or not.  But, I relax every 6-7 week.  I wash and DC every two weeks.

The products that I use to moisturize my hair daily is Roots of Nature: Triple repair hairdress.

Sometimes I wrap my hair at night, or I rollerset it. It depends on how I'm feeling that..lol


----------



## KhandiB

beloved1bx - I might try lye tonight.

Hair has been dissin me as of late, LOL



beloved1bx said:


> LoL I've done that so many times.  I used to do ACV rinses but then I stopped because I wasn't sure if it was helping, but I think i'll start up again.  I'll also check the shampoo stash in my house to see if there's something else i can try.
> 
> KhandiB I used to use no-lye relaxers becuase I am extremely tender-headed.  But then last year I went to a new stylist who managed to use a lye relaxer without burning me, and i've been using it since.  She uses Mizani Butter Blends Lye.  I like it so far.  I realized the no-lye was drying out my hair.


----------



## Lanea87

la mosca said:


> Yes, I do the whole process that often. (I work out a lot, and I can't stand it when my hair feels sweaty and dirty.) The process is so automatic to me now that it goes pretty quickly. I don't mind sleeping in my rollers while my hair is still drying, either. I just tie a silk scarf over them.
> 
> ETA: I usually double-task by doing the pre-poo while working out.
> 
> You're right; I lived in Houston for 7 years before we moved to Kazakhstan last year. It's a great city. I really miss it!


 
la mosca, I am so mad I just typed a response and it deleted someway somehow. Short version....

We met at a meet up that you put together....had breakfast at a place not far from Montrose. You were preggers at the time and like in your 8 month. 

Is that the kiddy in your siggy?


----------



## la mosca

ZebraPrintLover said:


> la mosca, I am so mad I just typed a response and it deleted someway somehow. Short version....
> 
> We met at a meet up that you put together....had breakfast at a place not far from Montrose. You were preggers at the time and like in your 8 month.
> 
> Is that the kiddy in your siggy?



ZebraPrintLover, ah, I remember you!  You had a different s/n then, I think.  I was so ready to have that baby, lol!  Hard to believe he's 2 now.  The baby in my siggy is actually my 4-year-old (but I had my 2-year-old in my previous siggy pic).

ETA:  I just changed my siggy and put his little photo in there.


----------



## Lanea87

la mosca said:


> @ZebraPrintLover, ah, I remember you! You had a different s/n then, I think. I was so ready to have that baby, lol! Hard to believe he's 2 now. The baby in my siggy is actually my 4-year-old (but I had my 2-year-old in my previous siggy pic).
> 
> ETA: I just changed my siggy and put his little photo in there.


 
la mosca, yes I was Ms B Haven then LOL. Yea you were real ready LOL

Him is too handsome, both of your boys are adorable .


----------



## jazzybklyn

So as some of u know I relaxed last Friday with mizani butter blend for fine/color treated hair (my hair isn't fine or color treated but another long hair care forum-er suggested it. It's been a week and my hair still feels like silk sheesh I can't stop touching it. I'm loving this relaxer  okay I had to share that lol


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ok what's you ladies reggie if you already have it written somewhere please direct me to it..I am going to go through my products now to see what I have. I know the game is a bit different when relaxed vs natural. My hair seems not to be so dry as it was as a natural but its only been a week. I wonder if I need to get something to help my hair not to revert so fast. I am more texlaxed and notice certain moisturizers make my ends puffy. I want to be great like you ladies..


----------



## sunnieb

GoddessMaker - here's my regimen: 

My Regimen: shampoo/DC 1x a week; co-wash 3-4x a week; always airdry; No direct heat; self-relax with Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp every 15 weeks.

My Products:

Shampoo: Suave Daily Clarifying(1x a week); Nexxus Therappe (weekly)

Deep Conditioners (always add 1tbsp honey and evoo <heated in microwave for 12 seconds before mixing with conditioner>): Nexxus Humectress/Motions CPR Protein Reconstructor

I apply my deep conditioners like Hairlicious in this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY-4VYxBh3A

Only difference is that I no longer twist, I just lay my hair over to the side.

Co-wash Conditioners: Garnier Fructis/Herbal Essences

Leave Ins: ORS Carrot Oil, African Royale Hot Six Oil, Extra Virgin Coconut Oil, NTM Silk Touch Leave-In, Rusk Smoother


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

sunnieb thank you soo much. Ok this is a simple reggie. I like it alot.So clarify once a month and wash weekly. I have quite a few of the products you use..


----------



## Nix08

GoddessMaker I treat my hair very much how naturals treat there's perhaps you don't need to deviate too much from your old reggie.  My reggie is in the info on my profile page. It's not very detailed but you'll get the gist.


----------



## SuchaLady

I think it may be time for a haircut. Im just not feeling my hair anymore.  When I think of how it used to look, what it could have looked like by now, and how I have some how gradually ruined it over time  I become so irritated and down. I was trying to grow it back out for graduation next year but there is always weave


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Question: What's the REAL purpose of a leave-in? I don't use one because they tangle my hair.


----------



## LaidBak

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> Question: What's the REAL purpose of a leave-in? I don't use one because they tangle my hair.



It depends on what kind of 'leave-in' you're talking about; liquid, creamy, glycerin based, water based, 'cone based, with or without oil, etc.   
Every product has a purpose.  What you choose to leave in your hair should be based on what your hair needs.


----------



## cherrynicole

What are you ladies doing with your hair during stretching? Im 11 weeks post and I have to flat iron EOD since Houston is hot as Hades! I cant get my NG to look right when I wash and go and it dries up like brillo! I gotta bow out and get a TU next week!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

cherrynicole said:


> What are you ladies doing with your hair during stretching? Im 11 weeks post and I have to flat iron EOD since Houston is hot as Hades! I cant get my NG to look right when I wash and go and it dries up like brillo! I gotta bow out and get a TU next week!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


cherrynicole, I pin my hair up with a croc clip (purchased from Sally's) or do a bun.


----------



## TheNDofUO

2 weeks till my relaxer! I'll be 16 weeks my longest stretch since the beginning of my HHJ. Happy to relax sion though. My hair is so tangly now. Flat ironing tomorrow. This is an important hair time for me.


----------



## baddison

cherrynicole said:


> What are you ladies doing with your hair during stretching? Im 11 weeks post and I have to flat iron EOD since Houston is hot as Hades! I cant get my NG to look right when I wash and go and it dries up like brillo! I gotta bow out and get a TU next week!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
cherrynicole : I simply bun and do twists during my 4month stretches.  I only relax 3 times per year.  So - yeah - NG can be a BEAST to deal with...LOL!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I love that I can whip my hair. Now on to important matters. I think I will start implementing co-washes throughout the week. I don't know if I would do it daily but at least 3-4 times a week since I can throw some conditioner in while I'm at the gym and keep it pushing. I hope my braid out comes out decent tomorrow. Today was my first braid out and it had some texture but was more natural looking than anything.


----------



## afroette

Just M&S and saw broken hairs in my problem areas. I vowed to trim the rest of my bad ends when I get relaxed next week. I can do it!  It's only hair, which I don't wear out these days anyway.


----------



## sunnieb

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Question: What's the REAL purpose of a leave-in? I don't use one because they tangle my hair.



For me, all of my leave-ins have moisturizing properties.  Without them, my hair would be like straw.


----------



## cutiepiesensei

Ladies: how do you flat iron your hair bone straight? I'm relaxed, but my hair when wet has a kind of texlaxed look instead of straight. As more weeks pass by, it gets extremely difficult for me to flat iron my hair (I use comb chase method) without it still being half frizzy when I'm done. I flat iron once every two weeks because rollersets are hell on my hair; there is no way I am combing my hair with anything other than the biggest wide tooth comb i own when it's wet or else it will bark at me lol.


----------



## danysedai

cutiepiesensei
May I ask why are rollersets hell on your hair?
I love rollersetting so maybe I can help you there.

To answer your question I almost never flat iron straight, but when I do, a good flat iron, minimal hair products and heat protectant take me super straight. I use a ghd which I love because it has a set temperature that is not very high and it gets my hair straight in one pass.


----------



## cutiepiesensei

1. I'm terrible at them
2. Manipulating my hair when wet is a very tricky process. I don't like doing it lol. Comb+my wet hair = x_x . Nowadays I airdry to 80% dry, then blowdry on low speed, warm air to finish and flat iron. My hair has been holding up pretty well with it since I started air drying more.
3. Even when I've gotten rollersets done at the salon, they've just been meh. They never look anything spectacular (but that could be because I don't think my hair dresser uses any good products on my hair).

When i flat iron it ends up straight and pretty, but then somehow looks bad the next day :/ I use a Solia flat iron on 280 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## Evolving78

cutiepiesensei said:


> 1. I'm terrible at them
> 2. Manipulating my hair when wet is a very tricky process. I don't like doing it lol. Comb+my wet hair = x_x . Nowadays I airdry to 80% dry, then blowdry on low speed, warm air to finish and flat iron. My hair has been holding up pretty well with it since I started air drying more.
> 3. Even when I've gotten rollersets done at the salon, they've just been meh. They never look anything spectacular (but that could be because I don't think my hair dresser uses any good products on my hair).
> 
> When i flat iron it ends up straight and pretty, but then somehow looks bad the next day :/ I use a Solia flat iron on 280 degrees Fahrenheit.



how small are your sections?  i flat iron on 350 with one pass.  i use paper thin small sections.  it take me 45mins-hr to flat iron my hair.  i have learned to use minimal product.  i cross wrap to preserve my straight hair or go straight into a bun.  i also like to roller set my hair and flat iron the roots.  i understand about combing wet hair.  it takes me an hour to roller set my hair.  i am very gentle.


----------



## xu93texas

cherrynicole said:


> What are you ladies doing with your hair during stretching? Im 11 weeks post and I have to flat iron EOD since Houston is hot as Hades! I cant get my NG to look right when I wash and go and it dries up like brillo! I gotta bow out and get a TU next week!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I'm protective styling for 2012.  This is my first year stretching my relaxers every 4 months. I don't wear my hair out. I'm wearing wigs, half-wigs, cornrows, or faux buns.  I've had a sew-in and kinky twists as well.  

Air drying and co-washing helps out a lot.  Don't forget to moisturize your hair and ng daily.


----------



## sckri23

I looked through my phone and found some pics from my first self relaxing (middle pic) and the other two is my hair before my winter breakage


----------



## Britt

sunnieb said:
			
		

> For me, all of my leave-ins have moisturizing properties.  Without them, my hair would be like straw.



I couldn't imagine NOT using a leave in. U should try leave ins that agree with ur hair. My leave ins give me added softness, moisture, and aid in detangling.


----------



## divachyk

danysedai I would love for you to detail your roller set steps although you were not chatting with me. 

sckri23 cute pics.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

sckri23 I look forward to when your hair is btl-baby toe length bc you are putting in the work and I love to see people from the start to the end. 

I have never used so much conditioner in my life. I have cowashed 3 times this week. I like it. I don't feel uber together but it's ok. If my hair can grow to a full APL I would be happy and be done with my journey.


----------



## Lissa0821

Just order Mizani Butter Blend-Lye, I pray it works out better than the no-lye.


----------



## danysedai

divachyk, my roller sets are pretty traditional, nothing out of the ordinary
After my final rinse in the shower 
I apply a leave in protectant and a bit of serum.
I already detangled in the shower with a shower comb.
I do my rollers back in a mohawk first until I get to my crown, I roller the sides up, and the rest of my hair in the back I also rollerset up. I use the gray and the purple rollers and those metal duckbill clips that MsKibibi recommended. I use a finetooth comb to smooth the hair down on the rollers. My spray bottle has mostly water, I occasionally add some leave in.
I go under my Pibbs for 1 hr,let the rollers cool, and flat iron my new growth with my ghd. I maintain with pincurls at night, or flexirods.
As you see, nothing special. I'll post pictures tomorrow when I do my hair.


----------



## divachyk

I'd love to see pics. Thanks danysedai. I need to get back in the habit of roller setting but I go so slow that it's easier to simply air dry. I prefer roller set hair though.


----------



## sckri23

I love that I found my old pics. I really wanted to show what my hair looked like before winter (and the dreaded winter shedding) so you could truly see I have been following and using the LHCF tips for almost a year. 

Winter you got off honey and thats ok cause its spring and summer's turn and I'm coming back swinging HARD.....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Just trimmed my ends oh it hurt but it needed. My ends feel soft now and no breakage. I'm still tinkering with the idea of going and getting that Joico stuff tomorrow but I'm trying to wait til I can pay cash for it. Oh let me see if Ulta has a sale since it's a new month..


----------



## sckri23

GoddessMaker said:
			
		

> Just trimmed my ends oh it hurt but it needed. My ends feel soft now and no breakage. I'm still tinkering with the idea of going and getting that Joico stuff tomorrow but I'm trying to wait til I can pay cash for it. Oh let me see if Ulta has a sale since it's a new month..



I trimmed the back of my head 2 days ago. I really really needed it. I never do the back of my head due to laziness so there was constant breakage.  I was lazy again so I did a quick method.

2 ponys, 2 chops, 1 extremly soft result


----------



## sunnieb

I have been so lazy with my vitamins!

I ran out of GNC Hair, Skin, & Nails back in April! 

I bought 2 bottles today (GNC Gold Card discount + BOGO 1/2 off), so I'm set for a while.


----------



## cherrynicole

Ending my 12 week stretch tomorrow! This is the longest Ive gone in years thanks to lhcf!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Trimmed my ends last night with split ender. They feel so much better today.


----------



## VK1K

divachyk said:
			
		

> Trimmed my ends last night with split ender. They feel so much better today.




Hi,

How long does that take?  how often do you use it and is it noticeable in length?


----------



## lilpooky

Hi again ladies.

I am currently 16 weeks post. This is the longest stretch I've ever done. My stretch hasn't been nearly as horrible as other women have had, but I have experienced a little breakage. So I went to the store and purchased ApHogee Two-Step Protein Treatment. I'm scared to use this stuff because I heard that it can make your hair really hard and cause it to break off if not used properly. Anyway, I'm supposed to be getting a relaxer at the hair salon this weekend, but have to settle for next week because I'm sick but I want to know is it best to use this protein treatment on my hair BEFORE or AFTER I get my relaxer. Thanks!


----------



## KiWiStyle

lilpooky said:
			
		

> Hi again ladies.
> 
> I am currently 16 weeks post. This is the longest stretch I've ever done. My stretch hasn't been nearly as horrible as other women have had, but I have experienced a little breakage. So I went to the store and purchased ApHogee Two-Step Protein Treatment. I'm scared to use this stuff because I heard that it can make your hair really hard and cause it to break off if not used properly. Anyway, I'm supposed to be getting a relaxer at the hair salon this weekend, but have to settle for next week because I'm sick but I want to know is it best to use this protein treatment on my hair BEFORE or AFTER I get my relaxer. Thanks!



One week before.


----------



## lilpooky

KiWiStyle said:


> One week before.


 
Thanks KiWiStyle!


----------



## afroette

i trimmed my ends last night, taking off .5-1 inch, and i am LOVING the thick, blunt ends.  I will take nice, thick, healthy care over length right now.


----------



## Jobwright

I am new and learning ALOT!  Wondering what should I use to cowash my hair?  I saw a cowash challenge bu need info before I should join and be a productive participant.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Evolving78

Jobwright said:


> I am new and learning ALOT!  Wondering what should I use to cowash my hair?  I saw a cowash challenge bu need info before I should join and be a productive participant.  Any suggestions?



Welcome!  Tresemme Naturals is good to cowash with!  it is thick and creamy and doesn't have cones or protein.

why do you want to start cowashing?
what is your current hair regimen?
what products are you currently using?


----------



## Jobwright

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> Welcome!  Tresemme Naturals is good to cowash with!  it is thick and creamy and doesn't have cones or protein.
> 
> why do you want to start cowashing?
> what is your current hair regimen?
> what products are you currently using?



Thanks for responding!  I want to cowash because it sounds healthy, I have damage that needs repair, never ever been this long without a relaxer and my roots are almost uncombable.  I take a hair supplement vitamin, trying the mega tek and castor oil 3 days per week... It is weird to think about wetting my hair multiple times per week but I am willing to try.  Also doing a protective phony tail to save the broken hair I have left.


----------



## Evolving78

Jobwright said:


> Thanks for responding!  I want to cowash because it sounds healthy, I have damage that needs repair, never ever been this long without a relaxer and my roots are almost uncombable.  I take a hair supplement vitamin, trying the mega tek and castor oil 3 days per week... It is weird to think about wetting my hair multiple times per week but I am willing to try.  Also doing a protective phony tail to save the broken hair I have left.



do you use Mega Tek on your scalp or hair? i would try cowashing once a week to see how things go first and how your hair responds to it.  how often do you wash and deep condition your hair?  do you moisturize your hair during the week?  if so, what do you use for daily moisture?

what was the cause of the damage and breakage? and how many weeks since your last touch up?


----------



## Jobwright

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> do you use Mega Tek on your scalp or hair? i would try cowashing once a week to see how things go first and how your hair responds to it.  how often do you wash and deep condition your hair?  do you moisturize your hair during the week?  if so, what do you use for daily moisture?
> 
> what was the cause of the damage and breakage? and how many weeks since your last touch up?



Mega tek and castor oil on my scalp. I used to wash once a week. My hair was really pretty shoulder length. Now broken all over from not managing braids properly. I sprayed with water yesterday but with the gel needed to hold my protective style in place, I don't really know how to moisturize without starting over and manipulating my hair. Over 14 weeks since last touch up. 1 week since I took braids out. I really want to touch up but don't want my scalp to burn.


----------



## Jobwright

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> do you use Mega Tek on your scalp or hair? i would try cowashing once a week to see how things go first and how your hair responds to it.  how often do you wash and deep condition your hair?  do you moisturize your hair during the week?  if so, what do you use for daily moisture?
> 
> what was the cause of the damage and breakage? and how many weeks since your last touch up?



Oh and the cause of breakage was not maintaining my hair under micros for 2 months. I just went on a total hair vacation. Paying for it now...


----------



## divachyk

VK1K said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long does that take?  how often do you use it and is it noticeable in length?


@VK1K
Takes about an hour with using small sections of hair and doing 3 passes per section. No noticeable difference in length. Use my split ender after every TU (10-12 weeks) and at random as needed to cure up those nagging tiny breaks that result from aging ends. The split ender trims very little -- resembles a dusting session. I included a pic of the hair's lost during the most recent split ender session. I almost always do 2 passes. The idea is the 2nd pass will trim off what might have missed the 1st pass. I did 3 passes this time because I have some troubled ends I'm nursing and I'm just ridding myself of them slowly and the split ender is a great way to do just that.

ETA: The split ender suggests trimming with no product in the hair. I prefer product in my hair for slip. Going over each section multiple times is required for me because having product in the hair causes my hair to clump together, thereby making it harder to trim all the ends. Even after split endering, I can still spot some raggady ends, at that point, I whip out the scissors and snip snip snip by doing a light S&D.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I'm still itching to texlax. Plus, I want to dust my ends. I just clean the heck out of my split ender. I'm going to see if it's time to change the blades. If so I will send it to Jerry. I hate being without my baby


----------



## Lilmama1011

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> I'm still itching to texlax. Plus, I want to dust my ends. I just clean the heck out of my split ender. I'm going to see if it's time to change the blades. If so I will send it to Jerry. I hate being without my baby



What you send it back for them to change the blades?


----------



## Jewell

Had a virgin relaxer done last night with Mizani Butter Blend RHelaxer (mild) by a licensed hairstylist, and it is the best relaxer application I've ever had in my life! 

(P.S. Ive yet to change my signature from "3c/4a natural" to "relaxed," but my natural hair was just becoming too much of a chore). Not like I could've maintained a decent press in hot, humid NC anyway).

My hair was set on large (grey) magnetic rollers under a Pibbs dryer, then wrapped and tied down for the night with my satin scarf.

Results were absolutely GORGE!  Hair is very healthy and WL. Had 1/4" trimmed to make my ends even.

Glad I made the decision to relax...I rode it out natchal long as I could without losing my mind over SSKs, matts, and annoying shrinkage.

Oh, and I'll be touching up every 4.5-5 months, with the same Mizani relaxer, using the Balancing Hair Bath to neutralize, French Perm Stabilizer to lower pH, Aphogee 2-min Reconstructor as protein, and Keracare cond. for moisture.

No tentative plans to color or cut. Growing out as long as possible.

Pics will be posted to my Fotki soon.


----------



## baddison

Jewell said:


> Had a virgin relaxer done last night with Mizani Butter Blend RHelaxer (mild) by a licensed hairstylist, and it is the best relaxer application I've ever had in my life!
> 
> (P.S. Ive yet to change my signature from "3c/4a natural" to "relaxed," but my natural hair was just becoming too much of a chore). Not like I could've maintained a decent press in hot, humid NC anyway).
> 
> My hair was set on large (grey) magnetic rollers under a Pibbs dryer, then wrapped and tied down for the night with my satin scarf.
> 
> Results were absolutely GORGE! Hair is very healthy and WL. Had 1/4" trimmed to make my ends even.
> 
> Glad I made the decision to relax...I rode it out natchal long as I could without losing my mind over SSKs, matts, and annoying shrinkage.
> 
> Oh, and I'll be touching up every 4.5-5 months, with the same Mizani relaxer, using the Balancing Hair Bath to neutralize, French Perm Stabilizer to lower pH, Aphogee 2-min Reconstructor as protein, and Keracare cond. for moisture.
> 
> No tentative plans to color or cut. Growing out as long as possible.
> 
> Pics will be posted to my Fotki soon.


 
Can't wait to see those pics!!


----------



## irisak

sckri23 said:


> Hi everyone I'm new here but I been watching the forum a while I have a question has anyone used a texture softener at 6 weeks to "stretch a relaxer" then use a regular/mild relaxer at 12 weeks on the ng and the previously tex-laxed hair? I want to use less relaxers but my hair starts shedding at 3 and 1/2 Weeks my regular relaxer time is 4 weeks but I'm trying for 6 Weeks for the first time and I need feedback
> 
> any thoughts or suggestions will be helpful


I know I'm late but to answer your question, a texture softener is a relaxer.  In fact a "just for me" texture softening kit is what I relax with and it gets me bone straight.


----------



## golden_goddess

Has anyone tried the Creme of Nature Argan Foam Wrap?


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Lilmama1011 said:


> What you send it back for them to change the blades?



lilmama Yes, I have to send it in to have them adjust my handle. So, while it's there they are going to replace the blades for me so I wont' have to.


----------



## Jobwright

So,I need a relaxer but I have been phony tailing and I have so much Eco styler to smooth my hair down. Now, question, what should I do to release the gel before I relax my hair?  I can't wet it, right?  So what to do?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Jobwright When are you relaxing your hair? I have washed my hair the day before relaxing with no issue. If you do just don't scratch or scrub your scalp


----------



## MzRhonda

Hello guys!!!!

After reading some of the posts yesterday I switched relaxers today and used Mizani Butter Blend fine/color treated .... I am hooked.....it smelled great and there was no burning....my hair is soft and shiny. It's a keeper.


----------



## sckri23

How soon after a relaxer do you moisturize and seal?


----------



## sunnieb

sckri23 said:
			
		

> How soon after a relaxer do you moisturize and seal?



Same day. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

MzRhonda said:
			
		

> Hello guys!!!!
> 
> After reading some of the posts yesterday I switched relaxers today and used Mizani Butter Blend fine/color treated .... I am hooked.....it smelled great and there was no burning....my hair is soft and shiny. It's a keeper.



It's good for color treated hair?


----------



## sckri23

Ok relaxing next week should a buy a texture softener, a kids relaxer or a mild relaxer? Which is the healthier choice?


----------



## irisak

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> It's good for color treated hair?



Ok the relaxer for color treated hair thing has always confused me. If you're relaxing correctly then unless its a corrective you would only be relaxing the new growth which isn't color treated and you're supposed to always relax before color sooo.....I don't get it lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## irisak

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Ok relaxing next week should a buy a texture softener, a kids relaxer or a mild relaxer? Which is the healthier choice?



It really depends on a lot of factors. I use a just for me texture softener but I have very fine strands after childbirth and it gets me almost completely bonelaxed. When I was younger, I used optimum no lye super, regular and mild over the years and my strands loved it. I also retained length fairly well (that sl apl barrier I'm trying to break lol). Lye is less drying and no Lye is less likely to burn. Personally the only lye relaxer my hair liked was mizani and that was in like '99 and I remember it burning like Hell lol.What relaxer brand do you usually use?

Eta: I also like the just for me because it comes with sunflower oil that you can use to cut the strength. You're supposed to use half but I always use the whole bottle. It's like a ready made texlax kit.
Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Lilmama1011

irisak said:
			
		

> Ok the relaxer for color treated hair thing has always confused me. If you're relaxing correctly then unless its a corrective you would only be relaxing the new growth which isn't color treated and you're supposed to always relax before color sooo.....I don't get it lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.



I don't get the color treated relax thing you said. I thought you was talking bout a less harmful relaxer because relaxing and coloring is already risky


----------



## sckri23

irisak said:
			
		

> It really depends on a lot of factors. I use a just for me texture softener but I have very fine strands after childbirth and it gets me almost completely bonelaxed. When I was younger, I used optimum no lye super, regular and mild over the years and my strands loved it. I also retained length fairly well (that sl apl barrier I'm trying to break lol). Lye is less drying and no Lye is less likely to burn. Personally the only lye relaxer my hair liked was mizani and that was in like '99 and I remember it burning like Hell lol.What relaxer brand do you usually use?



The last relaxer I had I dont remember the name but it wasnt right for me at all my sis bought a double pack. That was the first relaxer to dry out my hair.

I like motions and africas best. But is a kids relaxer less harsh on hair?

ETA: never mind I'll just mix in olive oil or safflower oil the lessen the strength


----------



## lilpooky

sckri23 said:


> The last relaxer I had I dont remember the name but it wasnt right for me at all my sis bought a double pack. That was the first relaxer to dry out my hair.
> 
> I like motions and africas best. But is a kids relaxer less harsh on hair?
> 
> ETA: never mind I'll just mix in olive oil or safflower oil the lessen the strength


 
I always thought kid relaxers and regular relaxers were the same...only difference is that kid relaxers are a gimmick used by hair companies to help bring in more dollars. Same relaxer, just a different box/label for marketing. This may not be true, but that's just what I've heard and believed on another hair board long ago.


----------



## Lilmama1011

lilpooky said:
			
		

> I always thought kid relaxers and regular relaxers were the same...only difference is that kid relaxers are a gimmick used by hair companies to help bring in more dollars. Same relaxer, just a different box/label for marketing. This may not be true, but that's just what I've heard and believed on another hair board long ago.



That's what I always heard bout kid relaxers too. No diff from a relaxer and softener , you want a textured look just take it out quicker and u heard kid perms took out people hair


----------



## missbugg21

I'm a relaxed newbie here.  Here's my intro: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=624657

I have a question and sorry if this has been discussed already, but which relaxer do you all use?  I'm looking to make a change from ORS Olive Oil and I've heard good things about Design Essentials and Affirm.


----------



## divachyk

missbugg21 said:
			
		

> I'm a relaxed newbie here.  Here's my intro: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=624657
> 
> I have a question and sorry if this has been discussed already, but which relaxer do you all use?  I'm looking to make a change from ORS Olive Oil and I've heard good things about Design Essentials and Affirm.



Welcome missbugg21 - my stylist uses Design Essentials Regular. I am pleased with my results. Prior to this stylist, the one before was using Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp. That was gentler on my scalp but my hair was highly textured. I prefer Regular. I still have texture but not as much as Sensitive Sclap. I make sure to base really good before my TU. I use Summit cream base found at BSS. That keeps my scalp feeling protected and I don't get burns. I use it the night before TU.


----------



## jazzybklyn

Are any of u using wen if so what kind ( fig, sweet almond, mango coconut, etc) the thread about the mango coconut wen got me ready to give wen a try. I will use it for cowashing because I don't really love how suave and Aussie conditioners feel. Help me out, Idk which 1 is best and I'm kinda indecisive


----------



## Lilmama1011

jazzybklyn said:
			
		

> Are any of u using wen if so what kind ( fig, sweet almond, mango coconut, etc) the thread about the mango coconut wen got me ready to give wen a try. I will use it for cowashing because I don't really love how suave and Aussie conditioners feel. Help me out, Idk which 1 is best and I'm kinda indecisive



I use almond but interested in get pumpkin and fig


----------



## Lilmama1011

Jobwright said:
			
		

> So,I need a relaxer but I have been phony tailing and I have so much Eco styler to smooth my hair down. Now, question, what should I do to release the gel before I relax my hair?  I can't wet it, right?  So what to do?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Wash hair hair don't put gel and delay relaxer like 5 days later


----------



## Lilmama1011

sckri23 said:
			
		

> How soon after a relaxer do you moisturize and seal?



Right after. The night before I wrap my hair I moisturizer and seal


----------



## jazzybklyn

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> I use almond but interested in get pumpkin and fig



Are u happy with the almond though?


----------



## Lilmama1011

Yes, it's way better than regular shampoo, I have way less breakage and hair more manageable. But the only reason why I want to switch is because I want a different scent but overall I like it


----------



## afroette

i cowshed my hair for the first time tonight after working out.  i used TJ's nourishing spa. i am only two days post. bye bye beautiful silky straight hair.

i want to try wen too but how long does 16 oz last??


----------



## Lilmama1011

afroette said:
			
		

> i cowshed my hair for the first time tonight after working out.  i used TJ's nourishing spa. i am only two days post. bye bye beautiful silky straight hair.
> 
> i want to try wen too but how long does 16 oz last??



If you follow the directions with pumps it will go a lot quicker, like the first time using it like a quarter of the product disappeared. Thats when I started using how much I felt it need only two pumps for the from and two of the back and one for the ends was enough for one wash, not all that they tell us to use so it depends...l


----------



## sckri23

Do child relaxers really break hair off or is that a myth?

Cause it was the lowest costing relaxer and I had a $20 on me no card no nothing

"sofn'free n' pretty" olive and  sunflower oil no-lye relaxer


----------



## Lilmama1011

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Do child relaxers really break hair off or is that a myth?
> 
> Cause it was the lowest costing relaxer and I had a $20 on me no card no nothing
> 
> "sofn'free n' pretty" olive and  sunflower oil no-lye relaxer



I heard more cases it broke people hair off than was fine. But I think as long as you monitor the process you should be fine


----------



## simsim1980

Has anyone order from www.irbysbeautysupply.com/Affirm.html? I've been trying to order the Affirm relaxer from there since last year and no luck. I called them, but never got a response.


----------



## Evolving78

sckri23 said:


> Do child relaxers really break hair off or is that a myth?
> 
> Cause it was the lowest costing relaxer and I had a $20 on me no card no nothing
> 
> "sofn'free n' pretty" olive and  sunflower oil no-lye relaxer



i think you should have waited.  how many weeks post are you?  do you normally use no-lye as well?

you probably have already relaxed, so just make sure you chelate your hair and deep condition.  kiddie relaxers probably have more fillers than adult relaxer kits.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Jewell said:
			
		

> Had a virgin relaxer done last night with Mizani Butter Blend RHelaxer (mild) by a licensed hairstylist, and it is the best relaxer application I've ever had in my life!
> 
> (P.S. Ive yet to change my signature from "3c/4a natural" to "relaxed," but my natural hair was just becoming too much of a chore). Not like I could've maintained a decent press in hot, humid NC anyway).
> 
> My hair was set on large (grey) magnetic rollers under a Pibbs dryer, then wrapped and tied down for the night with my satin scarf.
> 
> Results were absolutely GORGE!  Hair is very healthy and WL. Had 1/4" trimmed to make my ends even.
> 
> Glad I made the decision to relax...I rode it out natchal long as I could without losing my mind over SSKs, matts, and annoying shrinkage.
> 
> Oh, and I'll be touching up every 4.5-5 months, with the same Mizani relaxer, using the Balancing Hair Bath to neutralize, French Perm Stabilizer to lower pH, Aphogee 2-min Reconstructor as protein, and Keracare cond. for moisture.
> 
> No tentative plans to color or cut. Growing out as long as possible.
> 
> Pics will be posted to my Fotki soon.



Congrats Jewel!!! I feel you and am excited for you! I just relaxed my hair and two years of being natural and am grazing APL. Wow I cant imagine waist length!! Congrats on your progress. I wanted to use Mizani but my stylist suggested Design Essentials and I am happy with it also.  

Omg I am with you on how time it takes to properly maintain natural hair and the ssk's. I enjoyed my natural hair dont get me wrong but I am appreciative of the benefits of relaxed hair! Cant wait to rollerset tonite.

Happy hair growing!!


----------



## SuchaLady

Flat ironing my hair and it already looks lightyears better than it did a few months ago! Im so excited it feels light but heavy again! Now for this chase for more length. I wasn't supposed to straighten until August but I couldn't get in a salon appointment and my sister graduates today. :/

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Newly relaxed over here!! Trying to nail a regimen for me and dd. Tell me about Mizani Moisturfuse products. Is it worth the investment? How long do you deep condition? Trying to see if I should go for it.


----------



## Carmelella

i'm itching so bad to relax..... being a natural i've been mostly in protective styles and i'm getting bored.  i'm tryna hold out till i hit APL...


----------



## Ms. Tiki

sckri23 said:


> Do child relaxers really break hair off or is that a myth?
> 
> Cause it was the lowest costing relaxer and I had a $20 on me no card no nothing
> 
> "sofn'free n' pretty" olive and  sunflower oil no-lye relaxer



sckri23 I used a kiddie relaxer up til my last one without any issues or setbacks. I'm growing without any breakage, 1.5" from WL. My old siggie was with using a kid's relaxer


----------



## lilpooky

Hi guys!

I finally went to the hairdresser and got my hair relaxed after being 17 1/2 weeks post. My hair stylist used Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp Relaxer and it turned out great! My hair has never felt this soft and silky. I took a picture below, showing my progress where I'm grazing BSL (not quite full BSL yet). The picture honestly doesn't do the relaxer justice of how soft and silky it made my hair become. Two thumbs up!


----------



## Raspberry

Paging Lucie .. don't think we didn't notice those lovely relaxed waves in your siggy 

Forgive me if I missed a post where you talked about it. What made you relax? What are your hair goals now? What's your routine?


----------



## Raspberry

lilpooky said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I finally went to the hairdresser and got my hair relaxed after being 17 1/2 weeks post. My hair stylist used Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp Relaxer and it turned out great! My hair has never felt this soft and silky. I took a picture below, showing my progress where I'm grazing BSL (not quite full BSL yet). The picture honestly doesn't do the relaxer justice of how soft and silky it made my hair become. Two thumbs up!



Can't see the pic @lilpooky

Welcome to the relaxed side KaramelDiva1978!


----------



## Lucie

Raspberry said:


> Paging @Lucie .. don't think we didn't notice those lovely relaxed waves in your siggy
> 
> Forgive me if I missed a post where you talked about it. What made you relax? What are your hair goals now? What's your routine?


 
LOL, thanks. I am a long-term flip-flopper. I'll BC again but when I do I think I'll just keep it at a certain length.

I am looking to go back to MBL. I don't have a routine. I leave my hair down when I'm going dancing and up for work. I realize I don't like hair touching my clothes. I prefer my hair be out when I am wearing little clothing.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Welcome to the jungle!! Who said relaxed heads didn't have to deal w/ shrinkage?  My lion king mane on wash day.


----------



## lilpooky

Raspberry said:


> Can't see the pic @lilpooky


 
Sorry about that. I edited my post to include the pic. I also changed my avatar as the same pic, just in case it still doesn't show up.


----------



## MzRhonda

jazzybklyn said:


> Are any of u using wen if so what kind ( fig, sweet almond, mango coconut, etc) the thread about the mango coconut wen got me ready to give wen a try. I will use it for cowashing because I don't really love how suave and Aussie conditioners feel. Help me out, Idk which 1 is best and I'm kinda indecisive



I use Wen Fig and have been for years one of the main reasons I use it is I use a Semi Perm color and by washing with Wen my color does not wash out and fade as quick as if I were to use another shampoo.


----------



## Raspberry

Lucie said:
			
		

> LOL, thanks. I am a long-term flip-flopper. I'll BC again but when I do I think I'll just keep it at a certain length.
> 
> I am looking to go back to MBL. I don't have a routine. I leave my hair down when I'm going dancing and up for work. I realize I don't like hair touching my clothes. I prefer my hair be out when I am wearing little clothing.


Thanks Lucie . Who needs clothes when you have great hair?


----------



## Raspberry

lilpooky said:
			
		

> Sorry about that. I edited my post to include the pic. I also changed my avatar as the same pic, just in case it still doesn't show up.



lilpooky looks great! Thick and healthy..


----------



## lilpooky

Raspberry said:


> @lilpooky looks great! Thick and healthy..


 
Thank you!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm going to be holding out for a retouch until Sept 1. I have a pageant in Sept so I want my hair to be as fresh as possible. I hope I get some length by then or if not I will do a sew in. But I really want a bomb.org body wrap for the pageant  so I can whip my own hair in the swimsuit section..


----------



## Ms. Tiki

GoddessMaker said:


> I'm going to be holding out for a retouch until Sept 1. I have a pageant in Sept so I want my hair to be as fresh as possible. I hope I get some length by then or if not I will do a sew in. But I really want a bomb.org body wrap for the pageant  so I can whip my own hair in the swimsuit section..



GoddessMaker I see you are about to show out.  You are going to be terrible, banging body and long hair. Oh my!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ms. Tiki  you best believe. I have wanted to do something like this for a long time so it's about to go down..


----------



## jazzybklyn

MzRhonda said:
			
		

> I use Wen Fig and have been for years one of the main reasons I use it is I use a Semi Perm color and by washing with Wen my color does not wash out and fade as quick as if I were to use another shampoo.



Does the fig smell as bad as some people say?


----------



## Lilmama1011

I heard it doesn't stink just the menthol they put in all of them over powers the different scents


----------



## Lilmama1011

jazzybklyn said:
			
		

> Does the fig smell as bad ad some people say?



Even tho I have almond it don't smell like almond to me, I'm not quite sure what it smells like lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

2 days post relaxer


----------



## cutiepiesensei

hey do any of you have links to some of your reggies??? Just trying to see what you other successful ladies are doing and compare


----------



## Lilmama1011

irisak said:
			
		

> Ok the relaxer for color treated hair thing has always confused me. If you're relaxing correctly then unless its a corrective you would only be relaxing the new growth which isn't color treated and you're supposed to always relax before color sooo.....I don't get it lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.



You end up relaxing color part eventually like I have new growth of hair that's hasn't been colored but just got a relaxer. So In four weeks I will get a touch up for color and will have new growth so will have to lighten the relaxed part too


----------



## baddison

cutiepiesensei said:
			
		

> hey do any of you have links to some of your reggies??? Just trying to see what you other successful ladies are doing and compare



I try to keep my regimen quite simple:
Wash and DC weekly
Air dry ALWAYS!
Moisturizer daily
Henna monthly
Hairfinity nightly (growth vitamins)
Protective styling 99% of the time
Relaxer every 4 months (3 times per year)

....that's about it!


----------



## sckri23

8:04am  I'll take pics of my results but idt I will be buying this anymore



The container of relaxer is really small I used little dabs with my sprush and its almost gone

Also there isnt any dc, good thing I had some africa's best dc left from my last relaxer kit

I will tell you if it came out soft but the lack of products is really buggin me

10:15am posting pics after my pre-work nap


----------



## Evolving78

i am 8 weeks.  time has went by so fast and i didn't really notice.  stretching has been going pretty decent for me.  i plan on going 3 more weeks. i think what also has helped was giving the rest of my relaxer away.  i gave my Mizani tub to my friend. i want to try the Butter Blends.  now i gotta figure out who is going to do my touchup for me.  i know i don't have super long hair, but it is starting to be too much for me to move fast enough.  i may have my mother or friend do it for me.  maybe i could have my neice's grandmother do it.  she is licensed.  all i need her to do is just apply it.


----------



## Jobwright

Does anyone use protein immediately after relaxing?  If so, what protein product do you use?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

Jobwright I use SAA after I rinse out my relaxer BEFORE I start to neutralize.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Jobwright said:


> Does anyone use protein immediately after relaxing?  If so, what protein product do you use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I usually use Aphogee 2 minute or Motions CPR...


----------



## crlsweetie912

I know I need a decent trim but I'm so scared to go to a stylist.  Everytime I go for a trim, I leave with at least 3 inches less hair!....


----------



## Britt

Lucie, welcome back! I didn't know you relaxed, I assumed your siggy was just straightened hair. I LOVED your relaxed hair, it was soo amazingly thick and healthy   . I remember that for sure


----------



## Jobwright

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Jobwright I use SAA after I rinse out my relaxer BEFORE I start to neutralize.



What is SAA

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

Jobwright said:


> What is SAA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



silk amino acid

i use Aphogee 2 minute


----------



## Lucie

Brittster, thank you. It is nice to be back.  I love your avatar and siggy pic. I never heard of a "karma cleanse," but I made a mental note of the steps!


----------



## Evolving78

i was thinking about getting a touch up this weekend, but i forgot i just colored my hair blue black, so i will need to wait a few more weeks.  i will just set my hair on big rollers and bun this weekend.


----------



## afrochique

I am 6 mths post but not relaxing yet as I'm regrowing my edges after a cornrow mishap in March. JBCO is helping but it seems like a slow process( to me). I am also trying to grow these layers out.


----------



## afrochique

I haven't straightened my hair for a while now, you can see the new growth indicated by the thick roots. This is from last month.


----------



## Nix08

afrochique NG looks soft and moisturized

Protein treatment yesterday - Flat iron tonight and I plan to relax tomorrow night


----------



## afrochique

ThanksNix08. I wish you had seen it before that wash.


----------



## jazzybklyn

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> Even tho I have almond it don't smell like almond to me, I'm not quite sure what it smells like lol



Lolll ooo ok that's weird


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Nix08 I thought you said next week. I'm still waiting to see when this Mizani comes in. Otherwise I will have to you Bantu


----------



## Nix08

Ms. Tiki I was going to do it next week BUT this weekend is my 2 year hair journey anniversary...I figured it would be nice to have a fresh relaxer for it


----------



## divachyk

I had a great hair day - bantu knot out.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Nix08 I can understand that. You know I'm supposed to be relaxing also. After the way my edges look tonight I'm not going to wait for the other relaxer. Im Going to use what I have. Another person thought I was natural. Umm...no its time to take care of this stuff!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Head is itchy this isn't fun. I rocked a straight back pull through bun today. I just didn't care. Looking forward to washing this week. It's sad I actually plan my hair days now like what product I will use and everything..I was counting my weeks I'm 5 weeks post man time flys and I have no new growth. Maybe it's hard to tell since I'm more texlaxed. I probable will be stretching for a long time at this rate.


----------



## Britt

afrochique said:


> I haven't straightened my hair for a while now, you can see the new growth indicated by the thick roots. This is from last month.
> 
> View attachment 154499


afrochique, wow! How many months posts are you? How do you normally wear/style your hair w/ all that newgrowth?


----------



## sunnieb

I've been so hair lazy as of late. 

Just haven't felt like doing anything to it.  Well, I decided to snap a picture of my crispity, crunchy looking ends today and I'm cured!!! 

I cowashed with HE Touchably Smooth and I'll seal tonight with castor oil.  I'm might baggy my ends or wrap them in some kind of way to get back on track.


----------



## afrochique

Brittster said:


> afrochique, wow! How many months posts are you? How do you normally wear/style your hair w/ all that newgrowth?


 

I think I was 5 mths post then. I am now 6mths 1wk post. I mostly wear wigs over jumbo braids because I don't have the patience to straighten my hair. I was also underprocessed in Dec. but didn't correct it.
ETA: I sometimes wear buns with cute scarfs covering the perimeter-esp. edges and nape.


----------



## caliscurls

Help...I just did a touch up and correction after 12 weeks post and now my hair is shedding like crazy...I meaning large pieces were coming out at first. Because of this I decided to air dry instead of blow dry. The drier it gets the less shedding but I'm really concerned. I thought I did everything right...

Pre-parted and put Vaseline on my scalp
Did the half and half method
Smoothed with the back of a comb and combed through the new growth at the 5 min mark
Kept to the recommended time
After rinsing did the aphogee 2-min reconstructer with SAA added ....it was at this point I noticed my precious going down the drain
Shampooed twice with silt elements olive oil nuetralizer 

I then used the Linange reconstructed followed by a dc steamed for an hour. Tried detangling with my fingers and after pulling out enough hair to donate to a barbie doll i stopped  After rinsing out I did a final rinse with aloe Vera juice.

Product - ORS lye extra strength (first time, I usually use Linange but this time I wanted to get close to bone straight, my hair tends to be pretty resistant...maybe it's not and it was too strong???? This was this first time I smoothed with the back of a comb or and combed the new growth)

Other info...did an over night henna treatment 3 days ago. No history of shedding issues (I've been using the alter ego garlic on my roots for about a month and used it with my DC)

My only good news...my hair is pretty thick so if I can stop this madness I'll be okay. I'm only about half an inch from BSL and thought I was more like a little over an inch before. My hair feels incredibly soft.

Ugh...any suggestions? feeling like I should have just gone to a salon


----------



## Nix08

caliscurls it sound all right Maybe the 2 lathers with the neutralizer wasn't enough. Maybe try another neutralizing wash (allow the shampoo to sit on your hair for a little while before rinsing it out).

The henna may also be part of the issue BUT I have zero experience with henna.  You could try a tea rinse as well to see if that helps with the shedding.  

Had you combed your hair prior to the relaxer?  This isn't like a week+ worth of shed hair is it?  Also, I wouldn't regret doing the relaxer yourself...you likely don't get to see how much hair you lose at the salon.


----------



## caliscurls

Nix08 said:
			
		

> caliscurls it sound all right Maybe the 2 lathers with the neutralizer wasn't enough. Maybe try another neutralizing wash (allow the shampoo to sit on your hair for a little while before rinsing it out).
> 
> The henna may also be part of the issue BUT I have zero experience with henna.  You could try a tea rinse as well to see if that helps with the shedding.
> 
> Had you combed your hair prior to the relaxer?  This isn't like a week+ worth of shed hair is it?  Also, I wouldn't regret doing the relaxer yourself...you likely don't get to see how much hair you lose at the salon.



Right now it's in a Bantu knot that I'm afraid to take down :blink: its definitely more than a weeks worth of shed hair...and I hadnt really combed my hair for at least a week..that new growth was fierce!!! Maybe it's all the shed hair that would have come out? I'm going to take your advice though and go do another neutralizer followed by a tea rinse.


----------



## Nix08

caliscurls when I use to do tea rinses (because they can be drying) I would do the rinse as part of my DC.  Pour the tea over my head than add DC.  Then rinse it all out. 

But ...where are the pics of this fresh relaxer anyway


----------



## KiWiStyle

Nix08 said:
			
		

> caliscurls it sound all right Maybe the 2 lathers with the neutralizer wasn't enough. Maybe try another neutralizing wash (allow the shampoo to sit on your hair for a little while before rinsing it out).
> 
> The henna may also be part of the issue BUT I have zero experience with henna.  You could try a tea rinse as well to see if that helps with the shedding.
> 
> Had you combed your hair prior to the relaxer?  This isn't like a week+ worth of shed hair is it?  Also, I wouldn't regret doing the relaxer yourself...you likely don't get to see how much hair you lose at the salon.



My thoughts EXACTLY.


----------



## caliscurls

Nix08 thanks! Was just searching the tea rinse thread for tips! I will try this on my lunch and post pics tonight or tomorrow


----------



## BayAreaDream

Hello, I'm having kind of having a hair crisis that's left me pretty confused about what steps to take moving forward erplexed. I relaxed my November after being natural for just under a year. I found a LOVE for wigs and started growing my relaxed hair out... The problem is I stretched toooo long (about 5 months) and when I decided to relax a huge chunk of my hair fell out in clumps. I have a short hair patch the size of a tennis ball in the middle of my head. The rest of my hair grew to APL though, So I stuck on weather or not I want to completely chop off and start all over again. I just ordered some Wagmans hair to get a weave install next week. I also made hair clip in for the disaster spot, I'm 4 weeks into my relaxer. SMH. I'm thinking that starting over would be nice, So ill be all one legnth, but maybe I can stick it out and grow out the patch so that way I wont loose any progress thats still on my head. Any tips or ideas would appreciated. Thank you.
1st picture is relaxer day Nov 26th 2011
2nd picture is February 29th 2012 
3rd picture is today June 16th 2012


----------



## girlcherokee

I went through this last year - and I was very tempted to cut but resisted the temptation.  I found ways around it styling wise and now a full year later it's grown tremendously and looks as if I deliberately cut my hair in layers.   Very nice.  Not cutting taught me a greater appreciation for my hair than cutting it would have.   Ive cut my hair due to damage  tons of times only to have to do it again.   Long story short, my advice is not to cut - next year this time you will be very happy that you didn't.


----------



## caliscurls

Thanks for the advice on saving my hair after the corrective!!! It's not shedding anymore and feels great. I took the time to give it a much needed dusting yesterday. Been swangin' it all day

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=16194923#post16194923


----------



## caliscurls

^^^ that's what I would do too. TLC and work around it.


----------



## napbella

I wouldnt sacrifice all your hard work for a spot the size of a tennis ball. I'm sure you can grow it out.


----------



## Lilmama1011

A good regimen  for relaxed, texlaxed, and texturized black hair according to blackhairinformation.com


----------



## afroette

what does a hot oil treatment do?


----------



## Lilmama1011

afroette said:
			
		

> what does a hot oil treatment do?



I heard its similar to a deep conditioner, I haven't done a hot oil treatment in years, but I do a deep conditioner everytime I wash because feel my hair will be dry


----------



## missbugg21

Hey Ladies...

I wore a bantu knot out today.  I wanted to share a close-up of the curls as they sat on my shoulders... 

Sorry the first pic is so dark... the second pic shows my hair in natural sunlight.


----------



## Lilmama1011

missbugg21 said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies...
> 
> I wore a bantu knot out today.  I wanted to share a close-up of the curls as they sat on my shoulders...
> 
> Sorry the first pic is so dark... the second pic shows my hair in natural sunlight.



I wish I could do Bantu knot outs smh


----------



## KiWiStyle

missbugg21 said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies...
> 
> I wore a bantu knot out today.  I wanted to share a close-up of the curls as they sat on my shoulders...
> 
> Sorry the first pic is so dark... the second pic shows my hair in natural sunlight.



missbugg21,
Your Bantu Knot out is gorgeous!!  I'm style challenged, I can't do anything right.


----------



## KhandiB

Your Set turned out awesome!!!

I wish mine would come out like that 



missbugg21 said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> I wore a bantu knot out today.  I wanted to share a close-up of the curls as they sat on my shoulders...
> 
> Sorry the first pic is so dark... the second pic shows my hair in natural sunlight.


----------



## marta9227

MissBug21 cute! How many knots did you do?

Sent from my evo 3d y'all!


----------



## missbugg21

KiWiStyle said:


> @missbugg21,
> Your Bantu Knot out is gorgeous!!  I'm style challenged, I can't do anything right.



@KiWiStyle

Thanks Hun! I don't believe that you're style challenged...your curls in your siggy/avi are so pretty!


----------



## missbugg21

Lilmama1011 KhandiB marta9227

Thanks guys!!  It was super easy, you guys should try it.  Here are the steps I took:


Twisted a total of 5 knots; 1 over each ear, 1 at the crown, and 2 in the back.
Applied my leave-in conditioner (cantu shea butter/aloe vera juice/castor oil/coconut oil mix) to the length of my hair.
Sealed my ends with grease (yes, grease!)
Applied one pump of my ORS Wrap/Set mouse to each section
Twisted the knots and set them overnight.
When I took them down, the curls were big, soft, shiny, and flowy.  I love it! 

Here's a pic of the back of the set...


----------



## KhandiB

missbugg21 - Did you do it on dry hair?


----------



## missbugg21

KhandiB said:


> @missbugg21 - Did you do it on dry hair?



KhandiB Yes, it was on dry hair.  I'm sure it would come out the same on damp hair - it would just take longer to set and the curls might be a little tighter at first.


----------



## KhandiB

Ive done a lot of Bantu Knot sets, but almost exclusively on wet hair, Im gonna try it on dry, I really like how your hair turned out!


----------



## KiWiStyle

missbugg21 said:
			
		

> @KiWiStyle
> 
> Thanks Hun! I don't believe that you're style challenged...your curls in your siggy/avi are so pretty!



missbugg21, 
Girl that DO was straight from the beauty salon, lol.  Thanks though.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Relaxed ladies can you recommend a moisturizer that I can purchase at the B.S/locally??

I normally use Qhemet Burdock Root but Im nearly out and with the way things are looking with her website and etc, I wont be able to get any anytime soon; I usually buy it locally but the salon doesnt carry Qhemet anymore.

So please help a sista out!


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, when you go to the salon and get your hair flat ironed, how does the stylist get your hair from wet to dry? Do you sit under the hooded dryer or do she blow dry? I don't get my hair flat ironed unless I'm getting a trim, which I will be getting a TU and trim tomorrow. Last time she flat ironed me, she sat me under the hooded dryer for about 10 - 15 mins and blow dried me the rest of the way with heat. Just curious.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

divachyk said:


> Ladies, when you go to the salon and get your hair flat ironed, how does the stylist get your hair from wet to dry? Do you sit under the hooded dryer or do she blow dry? I don't get my hair flat ironed unless I'm getting a trim, which I will be getting a TU and trim tomorrow. Last time she flat ironed me, *she sat me under the hooded dryer for about 10 - 15 mins and blow dried me the rest of the way with heat.* Just curious.




divachyk Mine is similar. I sit under for 30 then...


----------



## mamaore

divachyk, The last time I went to a salon which was years ago - my stylist blow dried from wet and then flatironed. Thin Thin lifeless hair.


----------



## mamaore

Ladies, I flat ironed. I love my hair right now - smooth silky touchable hair. My air dried hair is a mess with tangles galore. It's crazy. I know heat is the devil at LHCF but I really need something that will make my hair this silky and touchable without damage.

I havent had any luck with rollersetting, but I am willing to give it a try after I cut my damaged ends off.

Pleeeaaase any ideas.


----------



## xu93texas

divachyk said:


> Ladies, when you go to the salon and get your hair flat ironed, how does the stylist get your hair from wet to dry? Do you sit under the hooded dryer or do she blow dry? I don't get my hair flat ironed unless I'm getting a trim, which I will be getting a TU and trim tomorrow. *Last time she flat ironed me, she sat me under the hooded dryer for about 10 - 15 mins and blow dried me the rest of the way with heat. Just curious.*




divachyk,

This is exactly how my stylist does it.


----------



## xu93texas

missbugg21,

Beautiful bantu knot set!


----------



## missbugg21

KhandiB said:


> Ive done a lot of Bantu Knot sets, but almost exclusively on wet hair, Im gonna try it on dry, I really like how your hair turned out!



KhandiB PLEASE post a picture if you do... I'd love to see it!


----------



## missbugg21

xu93texas said:


> @missbugg21,
> 
> Beautiful bantu knot set!



xu93texas Thank you!!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen

I am now officially relaxed again, didn't do the greatest job but lol.  I transitioned in 2005.
My hair is feeling rather dry but I haven't used any kind of heat on it, it has a loose wavy texture although some areas are still a bit curl.
I guess I'll see how this goes... I may decide to transition next month for all I know


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Ladies, when you go to the salon and get your hair flat ironed, how does the stylist get your hair from wet to dry? Do you sit under the hooded dryer or do she blow dry? I don't get my hair flat ironed unless I'm getting a trim, which I will be getting a TU and trim tomorrow. Last time she flat ironed me, she sat me under the hooded dryer for about 10 - 15 mins and blow dried me the rest of the way with heat. Just curious.



yes my old stylist would do this.  i do this sometimes myself.  i think that is the best way. sometimes she would let me get 70%-80% dry and then blow dry me.  kind of like air drying before you blow dry.

please post some pics!


----------



## Evolving78

mamaore said:


> Ladies, I flat ironed. I love my hair right now - smooth silky touchable hair. My air dried hair is a mess with tangles galore. It's crazy. I know heat is the devil at LHCF but I really need something that will make my hair this silky and touchable without damage.
> 
> I havent had any luck with rollersetting, but I am willing to give it a try after I cut my damaged ends off.
> 
> Pleeeaaase any ideas.



i have no issues with heat!  when i use heat, i have less tangles, less breakage, and less shedding for some odd reason.  flat ironing my roots during the new growth phase helped me out so much.  i say do what works!  when i was relaxed before and going to the salon.  i used heat once a week with no problem.  i would wrap my hair and it would last.  my hair was very healthy.


----------



## KhandiB

I did a braid out last night, and instead of rolling my ends, I bantu’d them, turned out cute..  I just used water, ORS Olive Oil Moisturizing Oil and CoConut Oil.

Here are a couple of pics


----------



## Nix08

KhandiB That looks fabulous


----------



## KhandiB

Nix08 - Thank you!! I really think I can make it to 10 weeks if I keep this up 



Nix08 said:


> KhandiB That looks fabulous


----------



## Loving

L ovely bantu knot out KhandiB. I fret for my ends when I do twist outs and bantu knot outs. For some reason my hair especially the ends feels a bit dry when I do them, no matter how much moisturizer I use.


----------



## KiWiStyle

KhandiB said:
			
		

> I did a braid out last night, and instead of rolling my ends, I bantu’d them, turned out cute..  I just used water, ORS Olive Oil Moisturizing Oil and CoConut Oil.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics



KhandiB, It turned out FABULOUS!!


----------



## KhandiB

Loving - Have you tried water?  I always have trouble with my ends and water and oil/moisturizer always help me.  I still havent gotten a twist out down though.  With this style I just did 4 braids and bantu'd them.

KiWiStyle - Thank you!!



Loving said:


> L ovely bantu knot out KhandiB. I fret for my ends when I do twist outs and bantu knot outs. For some reason my hair especially the ends feels a bit dry when I do them, no matter how much moisturizer I use.


----------



## Loving

KhandiB I will have to try that!


----------



## missbugg21

@KhandiB Looks great!  I can never seem to manage a successful twistout or braidout.  It ALWAYS frizzes on me. 

Yours is really cute, though - a perfect Summer style!


----------



## afrochique

Hi! What was your regimen with wigs? How often did you DC and detangle your hair? 



BayAreaDream said:


> Hello, I'm having kind of having a hair crisis that's left me pretty confused about what steps to take moving forward erplexed. I relaxed my November after being natural for just under a year. I found a LOVE for wigs and started growing my relaxed hair out... The problem is I stretched toooo long (about 5 months) and when I decided to relax a huge chunk of my hair fell out in clumps. I have a short hair patch the size of a tennis ball in the middle of my head. The rest of my hair grew to APL though, So I stuck on weather or not I want to completely chop off and start all over again. I just ordered some Wagmans hair to get a weave install next week. I also made hair clip in for the disaster spot, I'm 4 weeks into my relaxer. SMH. I'm thinking that starting over would be nice, So ill be all one legnth, but maybe I can stick it out and grow out the patch so that way I wont loose any progress thats still on my head. Any tips or ideas would appreciated. Thank you.
> 1st picture is relaxer day Nov 26th 2011
> 2nd picture is February 29th 2012
> 3rd picture is today June 16th 2012


----------



## bettysmsboop

divachyk said:


> Ladies, when you go to the salon and get your hair flat ironed, how does the stylist get your hair from wet to dry? Do you sit under the hooded dryer or do she blow dry? I don't get my hair flat ironed unless I'm getting a trim, which I will be getting a TU and trim tomorrow. Last time she flat ironed me, she sat me under the hooded dryer for about 10 - 15 mins and blow dried me the rest of the way with heat. Just curious.



My stylist sits me under the dry until I  90% dry or sometimes all the way dry. Every blue moon she will blow dry my hair out. The crown of my hair  is thick but not as long as yours so that might be the reason why your stylist does your hair that may....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

So I flat ironed and trimmed again. I haven't flat ironed in about  3 weeks. I felt my hair was shedding too much. I feel I shouldn't have but a few hairs in my comb and that makes me nervous if I see alot. I check any hair to see if it's shed or breakage. My ends feel great right now. 

I really wish I knew what healthy hair is?  I mean this is the long hair site but not healthy. I want my hair as healthy. I guess the more I get fit the more I'm focused on making sure everything is healthy.


----------



## mamaore

shortdub78 said:


> i have no issues with heat! when i use heat, i have less tangles, less breakage, and less shedding for some odd reason. flat ironing my roots during the new growth phase helped me out so much. i say do what works! when i was relaxed before and going to the salon. i used heat once a week with no problem. i would wrap my hair and it would last. my hair was very healthy.


 
shortdub78, TBH since I flat ironed on Sunday, my ends are moist, no tangles on my length but I still have breakage. I just trimmed my ends tonight so hopefully I'll see less breakage. I just keep running my hands through my hair. It feels sooo good.

The length of my hair feels moisturized, it never felt moisturized no matter how much products I used on it when I air dried without flat ironing. 

My only concern is learning how to flat iron properly with the right and safe technique.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Almost 17 weeks post. Planned to relax to 16 passed it. Getting box braids so may stretch to 20 weeks. Wow new HHJ personal record


----------



## KhandiB

missbugg21 - Aw Thanks!!

I get frizzy ones when I dont use water. Now twist outs, I cant for the life of me get those down.



missbugg21 said:


> @KhandiB Looks great!  I can never seem to manage a successful twistout or braidout.  It ALWAYS frizzes on me.
> 
> Yours is really cute, though - a perfect Summer style!


----------



## BayAreaDream

Ok ladies I'm in a weave install until the end of the summer. Due to my breakage incident this is probably the best choice for now. This is my 3rd install ever and I love it. Wags hair NC.


----------



## Jobwright

Very nice!  Beautiful hair for beautiful you!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

I went to a new Dominican salon yesterday and saw several very healthy heads of relaxed hair in there. One thing they all had in common, I could see their hair was all texlaxed to some extent. It was def refreshing to see. There was also another girl in there that looked like she needed a touch up, but when I asked her about her hair she said she's natural and she gets a wash and blow out. Her hair was beautiful too. She told me she transitioned by cutting off the relaxed ends every 2 wks until it was all gone. At the very least, my trip to the salon yesterday motivated me to stretch my relaxer and start to texlax my hair going forward.


----------



## KhandiB

You did a great job!



BayAreaDream said:


> Ok ladies I'm in a weave install until the end of the summer. Due to my breakage incident this is probably the best choice for now. This is my 3rd install ever and I love it. Wags hair NC.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

*So, I need as much input as possible from everyone in this thread, please!*

*sigh* So, long story short, I had a setback yesterday...it's ALL MY FAULT though...I did several BIG NO-NO's prior to my relaxer application yesterday and now I've got a sore/tender scalp with a few  small chemical burns as well ohwell: I'm lucky to still have hair on my head.

Now, I know I have to get some Neosporin or Aloe Vera for the scabs, but I was just wondering what to do from there. My hair is looking pretty limp from the relaxer (I had an awful salon styling experience yesterday!) and I just want to know what I can do bring my ENTIRE scalp back to good health as well as treat my hair (and bring some plump/thickness back to it)

Thanks all in advance


----------



## Evolving78

outspokenwallflower said:


> *So, I need as much input as possible from everyone in this thread, please!*
> 
> *sigh* So, long story short, I had a setback yesterday...it's ALL MY FAULT though...I did several BIG NO-NO's prior to my relaxer application yesterday and now I've got a sore/tender scalp with a few  small chemical burns as well ohwell: I'm lucky to still have hair on my head.
> 
> Now, I know I have to get some Neosporin or Aloe Vera for the scabs, but I was just wondering what to do from there. My hair is looking pretty limp from the relaxer (I had an awful salon styling experience yesterday!) and I just want to know what I can do bring my ENTIRE scalp back to good health as well as treat my hair (and bring some plump/thickness back to it)
> 
> Thanks all in advance



when i had got some chemical burns from not basing my scalp, i rubbed some neosporin and aloe vera gel on my scabs.  i was very gentle with my hair.  washing and conditioning helped in healing my scalp too.  i would cowash or deep condition with moisture to plump your hair back up.  if air drying works for you, do that too.  just give your hair time to heal.


----------



## Evolving78

Brittster said:


> I went to a new Dominican salon yesterday and saw several very healthy heads of relaxed hair in there. One thing they all had in common, I could see their hair was all texlaxed to some extent. It was def refreshing to see. There was also another girl in there that looked like she needed a touch up, but when I asked her about her hair she said she's natural and she gets a wash and blow out. Her hair was beautiful too. She told me she transitioned by cutting off the relaxed ends every 2 wks until it was all gone. At the very least, my trip to the salon yesterday motivated me to stretch my relaxer and start to texlax my hair going forward.



i am not going to do long stretches, but i switched relaxers to be able to achieve a little more texture.  i am not into bone straight hair at the moment.  i like to have some body.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

shortdub78 said:


> when i had got some chemical burns from not basing my scalp, i rubbed some neosporin and aloe vera gel on my scabs. i was very gentle with my hair. washing and conditioning helped in healing my scalp too. i would cowash or deep condition with moisture to plump your hair back up. if air drying works for you, do that too. just give your hair time to heal.


 
Yeah, not basing my scalp was just ONE of the many rules I broke yesterday. Thanks for the tips


----------



## Nix08

outspokenwallflower you're already on it but as shortdub78 said use aloe vera gel.  I self relax and without fail I apply avg to my scalp after and always come out scab free  maybe apply a lot of aloe gel before and after each wash/cowash.  I also recommend co washing to up the moisture.


----------



## sckri23

Going to the salon this saturday to get my hair back in a healthy condition cause im trying myself but my hair doesn't feel the same.

Also I might start co washing every other day and 'poo and dc on saturdays

Can anybody recommend a dc please?


----------



## KhandiB

Have any of you seen this head of hair... I seriously drooled, ahaha

 Shorty2Sweet59

FYI Music plays on every page ...


----------



## sunnieb

sckri23 

Nexxus Humectress works great as a moisturizing dc for me.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## outspokenwallflower

*Hey, how many ladies in here co wash? If so how often?*


----------



## Nix08

outspokenwallflower I do, daily


----------



## Evolving78

KhandiB said:


> Have any of you seen this head of hair... I seriously drooled, ahaha
> 
> Shorty2Sweet59
> 
> FYI Music plays on every page ...



yes!  i watch her videos sometimes.  she has a nice head of hair!


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Nix08 said:


> outspokenwallflower I do, daily



Nix08 Cool! Lol, not to sound like an idiot, but may I ask why you decided to do cowashing daily? Has it had any significant benefits for your hair? If so, what?

I'm just realizing I need to change some stuff up with my hair, because what I've been doing for the past 2+ years isn't working. I've never tried/considered cowashing.


----------



## sunnieb

outspokenwallflower said:
			
		

> Hey, how many ladies in here co wash? If so how often?



I cowash every other day.  However, temps here are in the 100s, so I might increase that to daily.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

Nix08 and sunnieb

how do you dry your hair and how do you wear your hair with frequent cowashing?

also do you think blow drying your hair on cool is much healthier than using heat?  i thought about trying that instead of roller setting twice a week.  i can't really air dry my hair because it does a number on my ends.


----------



## Nix08

outspokenwallflower and shortdub78 daily cowashing just seems like the right thing to do for me.  It allows my hair to feel fantastic all the time  It's always balanced and my moisture level is never an issue.  I cowash in the evening...and I air dry with my hair hanging down.  I finger comb as it's drying (while I do other things around the house).  My hair dries fully in about 2 hours but after 1 to 1.5 hours I'm able to put it up for the night...a simple bun or a few bantu knots for style.  If it's too damp it will also be damp in the AM but if I'm bunning for the day then I'm ok with that.  Daily co washing doesn't harm my hair and I have a low maintenance system so it doesn't require a lot of work or take a lot of time.  One thing for sure is that it gives me styling freedom  I'm not trying to preserve styles and my hair always feels just as it should

blowdrying on cool may be better than using heat but I'm confident with some practice you can manage without blowdrying at all  Are you texlaxed?


----------



## Nix08

@outspokenwallflower let me add that in the beginning I thought cowashing was silly and not for me...I then started cowashing mid week, then every other day and last summer I started cowashing daily and once I got my low key system in place I knew I wouldn't turn back. I also dry DC often for say 1 hour or so before I co wash and I make sure I use protein as needed a couple times a week.

shortdub78 I wear my hair in either a bun or bantu knot outs but I don't use any styling products.  Just my leave in and oil to seal when my hair is wet.  When my hair is damp or dry I do a bun (that I take down and redo in the am) or 2 - 7 bantu knots that I take down in the am ... all done with my fingers.


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 - I always airdry.

If total airdrying doesn't work for you, try airdrying for 20 minutes.  Then  gently blow dry on cool for a short time.  Airdry another 20 minutes, and blow dry on cool again.   Keep rotating this cycle until your hair is dry enough for you to set.

Check out my airdrying album in my fotki for additional tips.

I always cowash at night, so I am not limited to how I wear my hair the next day.

Cowashing so much gives my hair a good moisture boost!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

Nix08 said:


> outspokenwallflower and shortdub78 daily cowashing just seems like the right thing to do for me.  It allows my hair to feel fantastic all the time  It's always balanced and my moisture level is never an issue.  I cowash in the evening...and I air dry with my hair hanging down.  I finger comb as it's drying (while I do other things around the house).  My hair dries fully in about 2 hours but after 1 to 1.5 hours I'm able to put it up for the night...a simple bun or a few bantu knots for style.  If it's too damp it will also be damp in the AM but if I'm bunning for the day then I'm ok with that.  Daily co washing doesn't harm my hair and I have a low maintenance system so it doesn't require a lot of work or take a lot of time.  One thing for sure is that it gives me styling freedom  I'm not trying to preserve styles and my hair always feels just as it should
> 
> blowdrying on cool may be better than using heat but I'm confident with some practice you can manage without blowdrying at all  Are you texlaxed?



no my ends are pretty straight, but still curl a tiny bit.  i have to apply a lot of product on my ends to make sure they don't dry out from air drying.  roller setting helps me smooth them out and keeps the moisture in.  air drying robs my ends of moisture.


----------



## sunnieb

Hey Nix08!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

@shortdub78 I edited one of my answers for you. Do you use leave ins and seal with oil when your hair is wet? If I don't do that then my hair feels dry.

One more thing: have you tried oil rinsing or Aloe vera rinsing??


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb said:


> Hey @Nix08!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF


 
I've been wondering about you sunnieb I was going to send out an SOS but saw you posting around the board


----------



## Evolving78

Nix08 said:


> @shortdub78 I edited one of my answers for you. Do you use leave ins and seal with oil when your hair is wet? If I don't do that then my hair feels dry.
> 
> One more thing: have you tried oil rinsing or Aloe vera rinsing??



yes, i use i liquid leave-in first, a creamy one second, then i will use a serum to seal.  i use argan oil to seal with.

i prepoo with oil before i shampoo, but i don't oil rinse.  that tends to seal anything off with my hair.

aloe closes the cuticle even more for me.  i have very low porous hair.


----------



## Nix08

shortdub78 I'm low porosity as well but I think the daily cowashing makes it a non issue for me.  Do you co wash at all?


----------



## Evolving78

Nix08 said:


> shortdub78 I'm low porosity as well but I think the daily cowashing makes it a non issue for me.  Do you co wash at all?



i used to. i stopped doing that because i was going through a thing with trying to figure out the best way to keep my hair moisturized and not feel coated.  i was ending up with a lot of product buildup.  now i use shampoo twice a week and i dc twice a week.  i used to dc on dry hair too and that wasn't working for me either.  now i am in the shower twice to shampoo, dc, and final rinse.  i use liquid moisturizers now instead of creams.  creamy moisturizers were causing me me to have buildup and apply more to keep my hair moisturized and hydrated.

after cutting out a lot of things stuff that everyone else was doing, i was able to get my hair back under control again.  i may go back to cowashing when i purchase some WEN.

so i stopped air drying
cowashing
using creams and butters
detangling in the shower
dc'ing on dry hair
adding oils to my conditioners
and not using sulfate shampoos
using heavy oils
and hard core protein
products that contain high amounts of protein (close to the top of the ingredients list)

and i am a firm believer in using cones.  i love cones!  the only natural thing i use is a natural oil.  i got away from using all natural products.

sorry i gave you all of this info.


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 - I'm here!  I just get hair lazy ever so often, so I wander around the board looking for other entertainment.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB

shortdub78 - I Love Cones! and I use products with Mineral Oil in them too.  My Poo is Sulfate Free, but I didnt get it for that reason, it is the silkiest poo ive used since CON Green was discontinued.  I will airdry about 70% then either sit under my bonnet dryer or use my blowdryer - I dont use a comb when I blowdry anymore though.

Another big thing for me is that I dont use things I cant go to the store and buy .  And Im a Cheapie and Proud, I will NOT spend a lot of money on products, its just my personal preference.  My DC of Choice is $5 and its silky smooth.

^5

I know you didnt ask me all that, Im just very talkative today 



shortdub78 said:


> i used to. i stopped doing that because i was going through a thing with trying to figure out the best way to keep my hair moisturized and not feel coated.  i was ending up with a lot of product buildup.  now i use shampoo twice a week and i dc twice a week.  i used to dc on dry hair too and that wasn't working for me either.  now i am in the shower twice to shampoo, dc, and final rinse.  i use liquid moisturizers now instead of creams.  creamy moisturizers were causing me me to have buildup and apply more to keep my hair moisturized and hydrated.
> 
> after cutting out a lot of things stuff that everyone else was doing, i was able to get my hair back under control again.  i may go back to cowashing when i purchase some WEN.
> 
> so i stopped air drying
> cowashing
> *using creams and butters*
> detangling in the shower
> *dc'ing on dry hair*
> *adding oils to my conditioners*
> and not using sulfate shampoos
> using heavy oils
> *and hard core protein*
> products that contain high amounts of protein (close to the top of the ingredients list)
> 
> and i am a firm believer in using cones.  i love cones!  the only natural thing i use is a natural oil.  i got away from using all natural products.
> 
> sorry i gave you all of this info.


----------



## Evolving78

^^^ it seems like the cheap stuff has been working in my favor as well!  i got of a lot of expenysive stuff in my stash, but the cheap stuff brought my hair back to life!


----------



## Nix08

shortdub78 that's ok  Your lists helps because then you can now ignore me because I do almost the opposite of you  I don't use cones, sulphate free shampoo, no silcones


----------



## Evolving78

Nix08 said:


> shortdub78 that's ok  Your lists helps because then you can now ignore me because I do almost the opposite of you  I don't use cones, sulphate free shampoo, no silcones



 but your hair is so pretty!  i gotta be able to take something from your reggie!


----------



## Nix08

Thanks but you're hair looks pretty fabulous so I think you're good to go

I would highly recommend rinses though: tea (herbal not necessarily black tea), and oil rinsing.  WGO is my ride or die oil and SAA is my bff


----------



## FelaShrine

everytime my hair gets to a nice length, I end up needing a trim 

how do I avoid this..


----------



## NIN4eva

FelaShrine said:


> everytime my hair gets to a nice length, I end up needing a trim
> 
> how do I avoid this..



Are the ends super bushy and or/split? Or can you push on through for a few months...Maybe a slight dusting is all you need?


----------



## sunnieb

Dang!  Nix08 and those oil rinses!  I gotta try that one day......


----------



## sckri23

I keep losing splits so im goin to a salon tomorrow for a fresh trim


----------



## divachyk

Just saying hello to all....


----------



## sunnieb

Hi divachyk! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk - I did it.  Just now.  

I didn't plan to cut tonight.  My intention was to wait a few more months.  However, there's no time like the present!

I think I ended up cutting 2 inches and I love it!  I looked at all the cut hair like.....meh.  I want blunt ends and that's that.  

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki

sunnieb It looks like everyone is doing a little chopping. I took off more than the 1/4 inch that I wanted but still not too much


----------



## sunnieb

Ms. Tiki - I don't regret it at all!

Not sure if I'm still BSL, but that's ok.  I'll do another trim with my relaxer in August.  Hopefully that'll keep me on track with healthy ends.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb Ms. Tiki --- way to go ladies! 

The thing about my hair is this, I look in the mirror and miss the length hanging down my back but it's no denying that my hair looks and feels better and healthier. Tonight will be my first wash post-relaxer and post-chop so I'm interested to see how much my wash days have improved specifically w/r/t tangling. What's most exciting about my chop thus far is that I'm not seeing random breaks when handling my hair daily. That alone has reduced my anxiety day to day.


----------



## divachyk

Does anyone use a hooded dryer to help achieve sleek results without roller setting? 

My hair prefers heat and I'm trying to find ways to use heat without having to go through the motions of roller setting. Flat ironing it out of the question. 

I thought about applying LIs, slicking hair into bun and drying under a hooded dryer. :scratchch

ETA: @topnotch1010, @shortdub78, @bebezazueta, @Chaosbutterfly - I know you're frequent roller setters. Do you have alternatives for achieving sleek results without setting your hair?


----------



## Cheekychica

I have a question about relaxers divachyk, sunnieb, Nix08 and whoever else can chime in.

For my virgin relaxer, I wanted to go with Mizani because I remember having good results with it. I went looking for Mizani Butter Blends regular but they only had mild and super so I got the super.  Should I return it?

They also had Mizani Rhelaxer but I never hear anyone talking about that one, only the Butter Blends so I'm not sure if it's a bad one. The store carries Motions as well and I think I used to be relaxed with Motions at one point but I don't really remember. I'm kinda, "eh" about it. 

Oh, I have some coloured parts in my hair (my avatar is pre-colour) so I'm concerned about the super for that reason as well. But, I don't want to be underprocessed either   I want it very straight (with body).

Eta: I have no idea which version of Mizani was used in my hair in the past.


----------



## Nix08

@Cheekychica I use to use motions and the parts of my hair where I did you can tell, it's much straighter, less life so to speak. I use Mizani BB regular and I must flat iron my roots in order to get my hair straight (as I want it). Because it doesn't appear to process as fast I would be comfortable using BB super for a virgin relaxer. I would however stick to the suggested time. You could even mix conditioner in with the BB super (I don't mix though so I can't really speak on that). I would be confident that BB wouldn't overprocess your hair, even super, as a popular complaint with Mizani is that it leaves people underprocessed.


----------



## Cheekychica

Nix08 said:


> @Cheekychica I use to use motions and the parts of my hair where I did you can tell, it's much straighter, less life so to speak. I use Mizani BB regular and I must flat iron my roots in order to get my hair straight (as I want it). Because it doesn't appear to process as fast I would be comfortable using BB super for a virgin relaxer. I would however stick to the suggested time. You could even mix conditioner in with the BB super (I don't mix though so I can't really speak on that). I would be confident that BB wouldn't overprocess your hair, even super, as a popular complaint with Mizani is that it leaves people underprocessed.



Thanks so much for this information!

This makes me wonder if I should switch to Motions if I want super straight. :scratchch 

I bought my own relaxer and will have someone else applying it for me. I'm to scared to do my own virgin relaxer, but I will be attempting to self-relax going forward.


----------



## divachyk

Cheekychica said:


> I have a question about relaxers @divachyk, @sunnieb, @Nix08 and whoever else can chime in.
> 
> For my virgin relaxer, I wanted to go with Mizani because I remember having good results with it. I went looking for Mizani Butter Blends regular but they only had mild and super so I got the super.  Should I return it?
> 
> They also had Mizani Rhelaxer but I never hear anyone talking about that one, only the Butter Blends so I'm not sure if it's a bad one. The store carries Motions as well and I think I used to be relaxed with Motions at one point but I don't really remember. I'm kinda, "eh" about it.
> 
> Oh, I have some coloured parts in my hair (my avatar is pre-colour) so I'm concerned about the super for that reason as well. But, I don't want to be underprocessed either  I want it very straight (with body).
> 
> Eta: I have no idea which version of Mizani was used in my hair in the past.


 

 Cheekychica, I'm salon relaxed with Design Essentials (regular). Back in the day when I self-relaxed, I used Motions without any issues. I've never used Mizani at home. A previous stylist used Mizani but I don't recall the type/kind/strength.  I'm sorry I wasn't much help. Being under processed is not the business, this I know.


----------



## Cheekychica

divachyk said:


> Cheekychica, I'm salon relaxed with Design Essentials (regular). Back in the day when I self-relaxed, I used Motions without any issues. I've never used Mizani at home. A previous stylist used Mizani but I don't recall the type/kind/strength.  I'm sorry I wasn't much help. Being under processed is not the business, this I know.



Thanks, this does help. Motions is popular for a reason, I need to remember that. I'm thinking to exchange for Motions since I want a straight look.  

I'm also waiting to hear from my stylist friend on if she has any recommendations (she's on the other side of the country, otherwise she'd be the one doing my hair. )


----------



## Nix08

Cheekychica I wouldn't say that motions is no good...and I think you'd get straight results with it.  I would have been happy if I kept using it.  But I am veryy happy to be using BB.  It gives me the straightness but allows my hair to still have some volume.  I have fine hair though...is your hair fine?  If not,then motions would probably be an excellent choice given that you want super straight hair


----------



## Cheekychica

Nix08 said:


> Cheekychica I wouldn't say that motions is no good...and I think you'd get straight results with it.  I would have been happy if I kept using it.  But I am veryy happy to be using BB.  It gives me the straightness but allows my hair to still have some volume.  I have fine hair though...is your hair fine?  If not,then motions would probably be an excellent choice given that you want super straight hair



My hair isn't fine  so I think I'll go with Motions.  I want super straight, at least for the virgin relaxer. I don't want to risk under processing.


----------



## Evolving78

Cheekychica said:


> I have a question about relaxers divachyk, sunnieb, Nix08 and whoever else can chime in.
> 
> For my virgin relaxer, I wanted to go with Mizani because I remember having good results with it. I went looking for Mizani Butter Blends regular but they only had mild and super so I got the super.  Should I return it?
> 
> They also had Mizani Rhelaxer but I never hear anyone talking about that one, only the Butter Blends so I'm not sure if it's a bad one. The store carries Motions as well and I think I used to be relaxed with Motions at one point but I don't really remember. I'm kinda, "eh" about it.
> 
> Oh, I have some coloured parts in my hair (my avatar is pre-colour) so I'm concerned about the super for that reason as well. But, I don't want to be underprocessed either   I want it very straight (with body).
> 
> Eta: I have no idea which version of Mizani was used in my hair in the past.



i have Mizani Rhelaxer too.  i just switched to BB.  i switched because i wanted more texture.  Rhelaxer made my hair more straight.  but it still felt the same.  no dryness from the Rhelaxer.  and you need to take the Super back.  i would work with the mild instead of the Super.  the mild will just take a bit longer to process, give you a chance to work it in better.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Does anyone use a hooded dryer to help achieve sleek results without roller setting?
> 
> My hair prefers heat and I'm trying to find ways to use heat without having to go through the motions of roller setting. Flat ironing it out of the question.
> 
> I thought about applying LIs, slicking hair into bun and drying under a hooded dryer. :scratchch
> 
> ETA: @topnotch1010, @shortdub78, @bebezazueta, @Chaosbutterfly - I know you're frequent roller setters. Do you have alternatives for achieving sleek results without setting your hair?



i am working on this air drying thing.  i applied my leave-ins and smoothed my hair down with my hands using the blow dryer on cool setting.  this helped seal in the moisture/product.  after that, i just allowed it to air dry using the scarf method and smoothing my hands down my hair throughout the drying time.  my hair was flat, straight and my ends were not rough and frizzy.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I'm over 16 weeks post relaxer. I thought I would wait for the week of my bday to get my relaxer...which would make me 20 weeks post but after washing my hair this morning, I think that might be a bad idea.  I just want a fresh relaxer for my birthday dinner. Sigh...


----------



## amwcah

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm over 16 weeks post relaxer. I thought I would wait for the week of my bday to get my relaxer...which would make me 20 weeks post but after washing my hair this morning, I think that might be a bad idea.  I just want a fresh relaxer for my birthday dinner. Sigh...



pre_medicalrulz

How do you wear your hair regularly?  Can you continue to stretch with braids, twists, buns, or some other low maintenance protective style to hold off on relaxing?


----------



## SuchaLady

I am in the same boat divachyk. My breakage with straight hair is nearly nonexistent compared to my airdried hair. My only thing is how do I get it straight without flatironing it?? I refuse to be a weekly straightener because it has never been necessary in the past with my hair.

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> I am in the same boat divachyk. My breakage with straight hair is nearly nonexistent compared to my airdried hair. My only thing is how do I get it straight without flatironing it?? I refuse to be a weekly straightener because it has never been necessary in the past with my hair.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF




i usually roll my hair using large rollers to achieve a straight look.  you can roller set and cross wrap.  the large rollers give the hair body and not a tight curl.  my airdry method seems to work well for me.  i'm on day 2 1/2 now and i haven't experienced any breakage or dryness.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i usually roll my hair using large rollers to achieve a straight look.  you can roller set and cross wrap.  the large rollers give the hair body and not a tight curl.  my airdry method seems to work well for me.  i'm on day 2 1/2 now and i haven't experienced any breakage or dryness.



SuchaLady same here. My air dried hair is very coarse and thirsty which = breakage. My straight hair behaves perfectly. Problem is, detangling and rolling is a lot of manipulation because I am a tangler. I need to find alternatives. Let's keep each other posted.

shortdub78 --- yay! Great news. Way to go.


----------



## sckri23

Whats a protective style for short hair? I wanted a fresher start so I had my nearing NL hair cut alot shorter. I'm now mid-ear length.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

@sckri23 The only thing that comes to mind with the length is`a wig or braids


----------



## SuchaLady

Thank you shortdub78. I was thinking of roller wrapping too. It is a lot of work but worth it.

divachyk What about a wet wrap with a few rollers at the crown since that's usually the thickest part of the hair?

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## TeeSGee

I have finally found my holy grail moisturizer.. Jane Carter Solutions Nourish and Shine.It leaves my hair soft,shiny and so silky. I also love the smell of this product, only thing is it cost $26.


----------



## KiWiStyle

TeeSGee said:
			
		

> I have finally found my holy grail moisturizer.. Jane Carter Solutions Nourish and Shine.It leaves my hair soft,shiny and so silky. I also love the smell of this product, only thing is it cost $26.



Yes, I love this stuff!!  I don't use it as often as I'd like because of the expense.  I have to hide it from DH, uh-uh, it's not that type of party brothah.  The good thing is a little goes a long way.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> Thank you @shortdub78. I was thinking of roller wrapping too. It is a lot of work but worth it.
> 
> @divachyk What about a wet wrap with a few rollers at the crown since that's usually the thickest part of the hair?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF





TeeSGee said:


> I have finally found my holy grail moisturizer.. Jane Carter Solutions Nourish and Shine.It leaves my hair soft,shiny and so silky. I also love the smell of this product, only thing is it cost $26.





KiWiStyle said:


> Yes, I love this stuff!!  I don't use it as often as I'd like because of the expense.  I have to hide it from DH, uh-uh, it's not that type of party brothah.  The good thing is a little goes a long way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



SuchaLady I think I tried wet wrapping before but I don't remember the outcome. I might put this on the to-do list again. 

TeeSGee and KiWiStyle, how are you ladies using JC Nourish n Shine. I have a sample in my stash. Haven't used it since I wasn't too sure how to incorporate.


----------



## missbugg21

divachyk said:


> @SuchaLady I think I tried wet wrapping before but I don't remember the outcome. I might put this on the to-do list again.



divachyk I was going to suggest a wrap set.  I think that will give you a sleek look without direct heat and/or rollers - especially since your just a week or so post relaxer.


----------



## missbugg21

Hey ladies...

A few weeks ago, I was noticing some breakage, too. I think I was over-manipulating my hair by wrapping it every night to keep it straight.  I started co-washing and air drying about two weeks ago.  Last week I wore a successful bantu knot out all week that ended up in a cute, messy bun by the end of the week.  I co-washed my hair yesterday and air dried overnight.  Today I styled my hair like this....

So far so good on the co-washing / air drying thing for me.


----------



## Jobwright

Very cute!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Loving

missbugg21 that is so cute! Did yo use a curling iron for the bangs?


----------



## KiWiStyle

missbugg21 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies...
> 
> A few weeks ago, I was noticing some breakage, too. I think I was over-manipulating my hair by wrapping it every night to keep it straight.  I started co-washing and air drying about two weeks ago.  Last week I wore a successful bantu knot out all week that ended up in a cute, messy bun by the end of the week.  I co-washed my hair yesterday and air dried overnight.  Today I styled my hair like this....
> 
> So far so good on the co-washing / air drying thing for me.



Beautiful!!  I'm going to try this style one day.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## afroette

Do y'all use brushes to style? I've been avoiding them for fear of breakage. But I look a hot mess without them.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

afroette I don't.


----------



## KiWiStyle

afroette said:
			
		

> Do y'all use brushes to style? I've been avoiding them for fear of breakage. But I look a hot mess without them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I don't use brushes either but sometimes I have to gently brush my kitchen at my nape because I wear my hair up.  Even then, I don't brush to smooth, just loosen the tightly coiled hair back there. I have three denman brushes and I don't use either.  Both my daughter and I have fine hair, I'm relaxed and she is natural, the brush does evil things to our hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## afroette

Do y'all use a gel instead? My hair doesn't lie down flat with the new growth. Plus I'm battling underprocessed hair.  I got helmet head.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

afroette said:
			
		

> Do y'all use a gel instead? My hair doesn't lie down flat with the new growth. Plus I'm battling underprocessed hair.  I got helmet head.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I rarely if ever use gel.  I've learned to embrace my new growth but I am known to wear my silk or satin headbands deep on my stretch.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison

DITTO!!!  Already 12 weeks into an 18week stretch, all I do to lay down my edges is simply tie with a scarf for about an hour or so.  I am only protective styling right now, so for bunning and braids, the scarf keeps those edges and the "puff" nice and flat for the entire work day.  I don't use anything more than my regular moisturizer and sealing stuff.


----------



## missbugg21

Loving said:


> @missbugg21 that is so cute! Did yo use a curling iron for the bangs?



Loving: No, I set it on a large (gray) roller.  I'm trying to go heat-less for a long while to see if it helps me with my breakage.


----------



## afroette

Thanks guys. I'll try the scarf and look into a satin headband.  It's okay if I look a little crazy right now but in a few moments I'll be entering corporate America and judged heavily on my looks.


----------



## missbugg21

afroette said:


> Do y'all use brushes to style? I've been avoiding them for fear of breakage. But I look a hot mess without them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



afroette: I didn't use a brush at all.  I mostly finger combed it up, but I did use my denman on my bangs to smooth it over the roller.  If I have to brush, I'll use a soft boar-bristle.


----------



## lilpooky

afroette said:
			
		

> Do y'all use brushes to style? I've been avoiding them for fear of breakage. But I look a hot mess without them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Rarely. Only when I'm several weeks post and my newgrowth won't lay down using the scarf method. I use a 100% boar bristle brush.


----------



## divachyk

Cute style missbugg21



afroette said:


> Do y'all use brushes to style? I've been avoiding them for fear of breakage. But I look a hot mess without them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





afroette said:


> Do y'all use a gel instead? My hair doesn't lie down flat with the new growth. Plus I'm battling underprocessed hair.  I got helmet head.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



afroette, I use to feel the same way and used brushes for the first 6 months of my HHJ. I now sleek and smooth with a fine tooth comb. I use a soft bristle tooth brush on nape / edges. I use BM Curly Butter or HV whipped gelly for smoothing nape / edges. No gel.


----------



## TeeSGee

divachyk said:


> @SuchaLady I think I tried wet wrapping before but I don't remember the outcome. I might put this on the to-do list again.
> 
> @TeeSGee and KiWiStyle, how are you ladies using JC Nourish n Shine. I have a sample in my stash. Haven't used it since I wasn't too sure how to incorporate.


 

divachyk I use it as a moisturizer on straight hair and as a sealer when i have my hair in a bun after moisturizing with a water based moisturizer. it's been amazing, my ends are so smooth.


----------



## Cheekychica

So I ended up exchanging my Mizani BB Coarse/Super for Mizani Rhelaxer Regular/Medium. 

I'm nervous and excited for Monday's appt. I can't stop scratching my head, even though I know I shouldn't! It's like my head is extra itchy lol. I would wash my hair, but I know I can't right now.

I'm so gonna burn.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

Cheekychica said:


> So I ended up exchanging my Mizani BB Coarse/Super for Mizani Rhelaxer Regular/Medium.
> 
> I'm nervous and excited for Monday's appt. I can't stop scratching my head, even though I know I shouldn't! It's like my head is extra itchy lol. I would wash my hair, but I know I can't right now.
> 
> I'm so gonna burn.



When did you switch over?  I was JUST looking at your pics!


----------



## Cheekychica

AHeadOfCoils said:


> When did you switch over?  I was JUST looking at your pics!



I haven't yet.  Monday's appt is for a virgin relaxer.


----------



## KiWiStyle

TeeSGee said:
			
		

> divachyk I use it as a moisturizer on straight hair and as a sealer when i have my hair in a bun after moisturizing with a water based moisturizer. it's been amazing, my ends are so smooth.



I use it as a moisturizer or for added shine for my protective hairstyles.  Especially at nigh...DH Loves it, the smell is intoxicating.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

afroette said:


> Do y'all use brushes to style? I've been avoiding them for fear of breakage. But I look a hot mess without them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





afroette said:


> Do y'all use a gel instead? My hair doesn't lie down flat with the new growth. Plus I'm battling underprocessed hair.  I got helmet head.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



afroette  I don't use a brush, gel, or even direct heat for that matter.  I totally understand having helmet head though! 

I've just learned to accept my newgrowth and appreciate the thickness and beauty of it.  I get looks every now and again when I dare to show off my naps, but whatever.

Try curly styles, buns, or ponytails.  These styles work for me.


----------



## sunnieb

Welp, I'm officially back to APL after my mini-chop last week!

Now, where's that BSL Challenge.........


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb said:


> Welp, I'm officially back to APL after my mini-chop last week!
> 
> Now, where's that BSL Challenge.........



Amen to that @sunnieb. I'm around BSB but get all sorts of confused when trying to indicate length. To make it simple I say APL. Anyway, I'm not BSL so yep, where's the BSL challenge.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

divachyk said:


> Amen to that @sunnieb. I'm around BSB but get all sorts of confused when trying to indicate length. To make it simple I say APL. Anyway, I'm not BSL so yep, where's the BSL challenge.



divachyk I'm still trying to figure out how you did the bun that you used to have in your siggy. I was happy that my hair was long enough the other day to have my baggy and a scrunchie on my ends and I could still use a hair stick without the baggy showing. I was like, what?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My hair has never felt so smooth and soft. I mean losing length hurt but it's has made my hair great. I don't have alot of breakage,my hair stays supple more and it looks mad healthy. I know it's a touch longer if I were to blow it out but since I won't touch heat til my pageant it will be hid under a good half wig.


----------



## Mische

Are there pics of your new cut sunnieb? I've been phone bound for a few days and I suck at navigating the phone app at times. Everything feels cramped!

I didn't use a comb during yesterdays wash and survived to tell the tale! I'm 9 weeks post today and did a pretty decent dry braidout. If someone can edit my face out for me I'll post a pic.


----------



## divachyk

Ms. Tiki, which bun was that? Plz refresh this awful memory of mine.


----------



## Evolving78

afroette said:


> Do y'all use a gel instead? My hair doesn't lie down flat with the new growth. Plus I'm battling underprocessed hair.  I got helmet head.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i use pomades, but i don't slick my hair going all the way back either.  i have a part down the middle and my bangs/fronts are smoothed to the sides going back if that makes sense.


----------



## sunnieb

Mische - no pics since it wasn't planned, but I'll post some soon!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki, which bun was that? Plz refresh this awful memory of mine.



divachyk You had your ends in a baggy. It looked more like an updo. You told me how to rotate and tuck the hair but I was still lost. It was the one before the one you have up now


----------



## divachyk

Ms. Tiki, ah I remember now. I placed the baggy on the end and twirled the hair around, tucked baggy so it could not be seen, pinned and done.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, I purchased this from Kmart and love it. I used it to make the bun in my avatar.


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:
			
		

> Ladies, I purchased this from Kmart and love it. I used it to make the bun in my avatar.



I saw that but scare it won't work like that cork screw looking thing, my hair was too thin for it and fear it might be the same problem with that


----------



## Raspberry

divachyk I have that same up-do clip but my buns looked nothing like your avatar.. clearly I need to practice, and possibly some more hair...


----------



## divachyk

Lilmama1011 said:


> I saw that but scare it won't work like that cork screw looking thing, my hair was too thin for it and fear it might be the same problem with that



@Raspberry, here's a trick to try. Pony the hair first. Twirl your hair around to make a bun. Place hair net on. Then pin with the hair clip. Unless it's the weekend and I don't mind having a messy bun, I always pony my hair first before using hair sticks. I like a sleek pony vs. messy pony when heading out Mon - Fri. ETA: I have also done a french roll looky updo with the clip and of course I couldn't pony that time. I just twirl, tuck and hope for the best. 

@Lilmama1011, what happened with the spin pins?


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:
			
		

> @Raspberry, here's a trick to try. Pony the hair first. Twirl your hair around to make a bun. Place hair net on. Then pin with the hair clip. Unless it's the weekend and I don't mind having a messy bun, I always pony my hair first before using hair sticks. I like a sleek pony vs. messy pony when heading out Mon - Fri. ETA: I have also done a french roll looky updo with the clip and of course I couldn't pony that time. I just twirl, tuck and hope for the best.
> 
> @Lilmama1011, what happened with the spin pins?



You could see it, my hair wasn't thick enough to hide it


----------



## Angelinhell

Have any of you ladies who use no lye relaxers notice they don't last long? I just started to switched back to a no lye, I'm only 5 weeks post, but it feels like 10. No I didn't under process or anything. Also, it's been giving me a horribly dry scalp even though I chelate regularly. I'm not sure if having straight hair is worth all this trouble. I guess it's back to lye for me. Does anyone know of a lye relaxer that straightens, but doesn't thin hair out?


----------



## SuchaLady

I look at old pictures and get sad. My hair looks nothing like it used to. How can I fix excessive shedding from stretching? I can't. That's going to take a lonnnnng time to correct itself.


----------



## pink219

Angelinhell said:


> Have any of you ladies who use no lye relaxers notice they don't last long? I just started to switched back to a no lye, I'm only 5 weeks post, but it feels like 10. No I didn't under process or anything. Also, it's been giving me a horribly dry scalp even though I chelate regularly. I'm not sure if having straight hair is worth all this trouble. I guess it's back to lye for me. Does anyone know of a lye relaxer that straightens, but doesn't thin hair out?




I recently tried Vitale regular Life and Body relaxer - my hair was straight but still has life. I swore I was was through with lye...it got my 4a/b/c hair straight - which I have never achieved with a lye relaxer and I've tried many. 

I think I'm just gonna use Vitale relaxer from here on out... I don't have to search anymore 

- hope this helps!


----------



## Angelinhell

pink219 Thanks for the suggestion! Where do you purchase it from? I've seen it at my local Asian bss but they are always very dusty and old looking containers, there's no way I'm taking a chance with that


----------



## pink219

Angelinhell said:


> @pink219 Thanks for the suggestion! Where do you purchase it from? I've seen it at my local Asian bss but they are always very dusty and old looking containers, there's no way I'm taking a chance with that




I get mine from my local BSS and what I like about Vitale relaxers is that they have an expiration date on them. Also, I have seen it at Sally's too.

If you try it - tell me if you like it or not... but I think you'll like it.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Angelinhell Nairobi Lye gets hair silky straight (in my case, my fine hair nearly bone straight, and I only left it in for 5-8 minutes). Only issue is that depending on where you live, it can be hard to find... when I lived in GA for a year, I saw it often. Here in NY, I found it, but only in a 4lb tub size and I had to rrrreally search for it also. I just gave in and bought their starter kit, which has all the products they recommend for relaxer day (from relaxer to poo, condish and styling)


----------



## Angelinhell

outspokenwallflower thanks, this is one of the choices I have narrowed it down to. This sounds like it may be perfect for my course hair. I am loving all the other Nairobi products I have, so I assume the relaxer should be awesome too.


----------



## Raspberry

divachyk said:


> @Raspberry, here's a trick to try. Pony the hair first. Twirl your hair around to make a bun. Place hair net on. Then pin with the hair clip. Unless it's the weekend and I don't mind having a messy bun, I always pony my hair first before using hair sticks. I like a sleek pony vs. messy pony when heading out Mon - Fri. ETA: I have also done a french roll looky updo with the clip and of course I couldn't pony that time. I just twirl, tuck and hope for the best.



divachyk Thanks for the bun tip, I never do the pony method for some reason but I'll try it next time. I usually do the French roll but it comes out   different each time and I start thinking too hard about it.

I'm also curious about spin pins..


----------



## SuchaLady

Angelinhell I tried Nairobi and felt like I was being scalped. It burned so badly with no scratching or irritation to my scalp. It had me contemplating going natural it seriously was that bad. I started crying at the shampoo bowl.

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## Angelinhell

SuchaLady oh no! That sounds horrible. I was just reading reviews and they are kinda mixed. My other choices are design essentials, linage, and vitale. I honestly see why some people go natural now.


----------



## divachyk

Raspberry said:


> @divachyk Thanks for the bun tip, I never do the pony method for some reason but I'll try it next time. I usually do the French roll but it comes out different each time and I start thinking too hard about it.
> 
> I'm also curious about spin pins..


 
@Raspberry, spin pins work but I don't use them any more. I have to twirl the hair tighter to get the pins to stay put and that of course makes my hair look puny. I prefer the juicy look even if that means twirling my hair looser and giving off the fake appearance of it being super duper juicy. I gets my juicy on by any means necessary.


----------



## SuchaLady

Angelinhell I said the same thing when I felt like I was being scalped  I honestly wouldnt mind but with me being hair lazy natural hair just isnt practical for me.  I dont enjoy doing my hair and it makes no sense to go natural then mistreat it 




Angelinhell said:


> SuchaLady oh no! That sounds horrible. I was just reading reviews and they are kinda mixed. My other choices are design essentials, linage, and vitale.* I honestly see why some people go natural now.*


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Angelinhell linange is very good as well, no burning whatsoever, and I've used it even without basing and with scratching the night before. It doesn't get hair bone straight, but makes hair feel very soft.


----------



## Raspberry

divachyk said:


> @Raspberry, spin pins work but I don't use them any more. I have to twirl the hair tighter to get the pins to stay put and that of course makes my hair look puny. I prefer the juicy look even if that means twirling my hair looser and giving off the fake appearance of it being super duper juicy. *I gets my juicy on by any means necessary.*



divachyk  Dont hurt 'em... I'm learning from this though cause I"m realizing that I pull my hair too tight when setting it in general, my buns would come out more boss-like if I would let up a bit.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> @Raspberry, spin pins work but I don't use them any more. I have to twirl the hair tighter to get the pins to stay put and that of course makes my hair look puny. I prefer the juicy look even if that means twirling my hair looser and giving off the fake appearance of it being super duper juicy. *I gets my juicy on by any means necessary.*



 Me too!  Shoo, those spin pins are at the bottom of my hair basket!

I'll swirl, poof, swirl, poof, position, pin my way to the biggest juiciest buns I can get!


----------



## divachyk

Raspberry said:


> @divachyk  Dont hurt 'em... I'm learning from this though cause I"m realizing that I pull my hair too tight when setting it in general, my buns would come out more boss-like if I would let up a bit.





sunnieb said:


> Me too!  Shoo, those spin pins are at the bottom of my hair basket!
> 
> I'll swirl, poof, swirl, poof, position, pin my way to the biggest juiciest buns I can get!



@sunnieb  yes ma'am, and you know this! It's go juicy or go home. Raspberry giiiiryal, you better take note. Stop that puny bunning and get some juicy in your life.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb  yes ma'am, and you know this! It's go juicy or go home. @Raspberry giiiiryal, you better take note. Stop that puny bunning and get some juicy in your life.



 Ya'll acting up in here but I can't say anything. I just posted my big bun that got weave checked.


----------



## afroette

I knew biotin grew other areas....I am thankful for the increase in eyelashes..but not the full beard, mustache, and uh butt hair! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

afroette said:
			
		

> I knew biotin grew other areas....I am thankful for the increase in eyelashes..but not the full beard, mustache, and uh butt hair!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl, TMI....LMBO!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

Angelinhell said:


> Have any of you ladies who use no lye relaxers notice they don't last long? I just started to switched back to a no lye, I'm only 5 weeks post, but it feels like 10. No I didn't under process or anything. Also, it's been giving me a horribly dry scalp even though I chelate regularly. I'm not sure if having straight hair is worth all this trouble. I guess it's back to lye for me. Does anyone know of a lye relaxer that straightens, but doesn't thin hair out?


Really? In all the years I've used a no lye relaxer, they all got my hair bone straight w/ no burning.



SuchaLady said:


> @Angelinhell I tried Nairobi and felt like I was being scalped. It burned so badly with no scratching or irritation to my scalp. It had me contemplating going natural it seriously was that bad. I started crying at the shampoo bowl.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


Ouch!!! 



Angelinhell said:


> @SuchaLady oh no! That sounds horrible. I was just reading reviews and they are kinda mixed. My other choices are design essentials, linage, and vitale. I honestly see why some people go natural now.


 
Yeahh, I understand too. A bad relaxer or one that doesn't agree with your hair can really mess you up and sometimes cause a set back. Also, Idk what it is but a relaxer may work well one time and the next time it may not perform the same. I used Silk Elements regular I think twice in the past and had no issues, as a matter of fact, I liked that I had minimal burning/stinging and it didn't overprocess my hair. Since I liked it, I bought a tub of it and used it after a 16 wk stretch and a week after I relaxed and washed my hair, my hair started breaking off BADLY all over, so there are several areas in my head where the hair was broken off to two inches short. I was using Nexus Emergencee at the time and left it in my hair for about 1 hr since I was on the phone talking, so I don't know if it's the combination of the relaxer and the treatment. But that time around the Silk Elements had relaxed my hair sooooooo straight it was lifeless and gross so I felt like my 16 wk stretch was all in vain. When I washed my hair, so much hair was coming out, it was ridiculous, my hair just felt like limp, weak noodles. Even my SO was alarmed and asked to take me to the doctor to see if I had an internal problem. I've cut my hair plenty times since then (this was last Sept). Lesson learned, maybe my hair processes more quickly now and I will likely start to texlax going forward. But I do see how one bad relaxer could easily make someone say **** it and stop perming all together.

I say this all to say, perm mishaps do happen. When I had that experience, the only I can say is that the stylist prob left that relaxer on my head for too long, but in actuality maybe she didn't b/c I always watch the time from the moment the perm touches my head. I think for me, my hair processes much faster now perhaps. If you find a relaxer you like and agrees with your hair - stick to it. I also now see why ppl cut their relaxers w/ oils, etc.


----------



## KiWiStyle

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> Angelinhell I tried Nairobi and felt like I was being scalped. It burned so badly with no scratching or irritation to my scalp. It had me contemplating going natural it seriously was that bad. I started crying at the shampoo bowl.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF



Really? My stylist use Nairobi Pamper on me and I love it!!  After she work it through, she have me sit a few minutes and It still doesn't process me bone straight.  Last relaxer I even had a few under processed areas which I was ok with. Like anything else, effects will be different on everybody.  My hair hair is 4b, fine, low density and not resilient at all.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cheekychica

So I got my virgin relaxer last night... Honestly, this morning I thought I'd made a huge mistake. I really hated my hair and thought it made me look old. Thank God I had an appt this afternoon to get a hair cut.

It's my (white) friend's boyfriend who owns a salon, so to support my friend I went to him. He gave me a fantastic hair cut!!  And now I can honestly say I love my hair!


Here are the pics!

Before hair cut:



















After:











(AHeadOfCoils here are the haircut pics)

Eta:
As soon as I can get a head on shot of the new cut I will! My BB cam is so damn loud!


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

Cheekychica said:


> So I got my virgin relaxer last night... Honestly, this morning I thought I'd made a huge mistake. I really hated my hair and thought it made me look old. Thank God I had an appt this afternoon to get a hair cut.
> 
> It's my (white) friend's boyfriend who owns a salon, so to support my friend I went to him. He gave me a fantastic hair cut!!  And now I can honestly say I love my hair!
> 
> 
> Here are the pics!
> 
> (AHeadOfCoils here are the haircut pics)
> 
> Eta:
> As soon as I can get a head on shot of the new cut I will! My BB cam is so damn loud!



I love it!!!!  It's so chic!


----------



## Cheekychica

AHeadOfCoils said:


> I love it!!!!  It's so chic!



Me toooooooooo!! He had to wash my hair because the lady who relaxed my hair last night put some sort grease in my hair.  Now my hair is so light and airy. I'm so happeh!


----------



## Nix08

Cheekychica LOVE it Amazing cut and your hair looks healthy and fabulous


----------



## sckri23

I learned my lesson!! Laziness does not pay!!!!!! AT ALL!!!

Dry dc yesterday had my hair feeling so soft I didnt think/want to m&s. And now my hair is so dry. Never again will I miss a m&s "treatment"

I need to remember my hair is a ~beautiful floral arrangement~ that needs to be "watered daily"


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Cheekychica said:


> So I got my virgin relaxer last night... Honestly, this morning I thought I'd made a huge mistake. I really hated my hair and thought it made me look old. Thank God I had an appt this afternoon to get a hair cut.
> 
> It's my (white) friend's boyfriend who owns a salon, so to support my friend I went to him. He gave me a fantastic hair cut!!  And now I can honestly say I love my hair!



Cheekychica He did a good job with your cut. It looks cute


----------



## Lilmama1011

I wish I could do a bun without the donut thing because it doesn't work for me I don't for time to be making sure that it covers the donut thing, do any of you bun with our it and if so how do you do it or If you can't explain it point me to a video thanks!


----------



## sckri23

Ok I found most of my staples but I'm still searching for a after co-wash/wash leave-in. Im goin to try africas best leave-in.

Idk why Im always headin for ethnic products. I just had a convo with mommy about hair products workin no matter what race but I keep goin to "the black hair isle". 

Ugh I guess the myth flows through me even though I never heard it before I joined LHCF. 

Oh well I guess the more growth I get the more I will be comfortable with "hair experiments"

I only pray that stickin to the black isle wont hurt my growth


----------



## Americka

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Ok I found most of my staples but I'm still searching for a after co-wash/wash leave-in. Im goin to try africas best leave-in.
> 
> Idk why Im always headin for ethnic products. I just had a convo with mommy about hair products workin no matter what race but I keep goin to "the black hair isle".
> 
> Ugh I guess the myth flows through me even though I never heard it before I joined LHCF.
> 
> Oh well I guess the more growth I get the more I will be comfortable with "hair experiments"
> 
> I only pray that stickin to the black isle wont hurt my growth



There is nothing wrong with getting products from the 'black hair isle.' Several of the companies have stepped up their game and are incorporating good ingredients in their products. Personally, I don't care which aisle a product comes from as long as it works.

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

amwcah

Yea I'll be wearing a wig until then. Right now my hair are in 16 little plaitts and I wear a wig in the day.


----------



## divachyk

Cheekychica very pretty!!

Lilmama1011 I bun without it. Check my lhcf blog and let me know what bun ?'s you have.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My hair so smooth. I think I have a reggie down that will hopefully produce the results I want. I don't have much shedding while dry as I once did. Now wet I have a few strands but that is good. Now hair grow and retain mommy wants some hair to swang that she doesn't have to pay for. I am noticing I'm able to see alot better results with relaxed hair. I feel so slow waiting so long. Hope you ladies had a good 4th with your pretty hair in the wind.


----------



## Raspberry

http://phenomenalhair.blogspot.com - This is an interesting blog from an experienced stylist. There's tons of posts with detailed reviews of a wide array of products, techniques, and tools, plus lots of general hair tips and photos from a salon owner's perspective.

I know we tend to be wary of stylists here but I thought I could learn something from an educated stylist who has had 15+ years to experiment with products and perfect techniques.  Here's her bio:

_Benita Blocker is an award winning Hair stylist and educator with an  engineering background; a member of Sigma Gamma Rho Sororoity, Inc.,   Honors graduate of University of North Carolina at Charlotte,  Cosmetology and Onyxology diplomas from Dudley Beauty School System,  Certified PureOlogist; Certified Hairdreams Hair Extensions expert;  Licensed in the states of California, Georgia, and North Carolina;  Diverse clientele; Corporate background; Full-time hair artist. Salon  owner of Applebaum Hair in the metro Charlotte, NC area. Hairdresser for  Carolinas Healthcare System for over five years._



Ms. Tiki said:


> Ya'll acting up in here but I can't say anything. I just posted my big bun that got weave checked.



Ms. Tiki Where's the lank.. I wanna see


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Raspberry

It's in my photo album here and on my blog


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I had no intent of doing anything to my hair tonight but I ended up doing a quick CO wash. I rediscovered my hawaiian silky 14 in 1


----------



## Raspberry

Ms. Tiki said:


> @Raspberry
> 
> It's in my photo album here and on my blog



@Ms. Tiki  Gorgeous!  Your hair looks awesome.. love the braidout too  I can see why you were weave checked lol.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Raspberry Thank you


----------



## la mosca

Cheekychica, oooh, I love it!  Tres chic!  I actually got a similar cut myself a little while ago.


----------



## Cheekychica

la mosca said:


> Cheekychica, oooh, I love it!  Tres chic!  I actually got a similar cut myself a little while ago.



Thanks! I'm still loving it


----------



## sunnieb

I found 2 broken hairs on my sink just now.  It's funny that I was planning on doing a protein dc tonight anyway.  My hair is just giving me fair warning not to continue to be hair lazy.  I can't remember the last time I've found broken hairs.  Ugh!

Okay, okay.... I've been bad for a while now, but I promise to do the dc tonight!


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb you've been doing good and you've only seen 2 broken hairs. That's not bad. I know you will get it squared up tonight.


----------



## Cheekychica

I'm struggling to try and figure out what products to use. I have a lot of products from being natural that I think would be too heavy with my relaxed hair.

I think I can still use Giovanni Direct Leave-in (and less too) but definitely no to the castor oil. I don't want to weigh my hair down.

What products do you ladies use?


----------



## Hyacinthe

afroette said:
			
		

> Do y'all use a gel instead? My hair doesn't lie down flat with the new growth. Plus I'm battling underprocessed hair.  I got helmet head.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



What I have found to be a tremendous help is to moisturize my NG with Scurl.  I am looking for a more light moisturizer that does weigh my hair down cuz my hair is easily weighed down,but in the meantime S curl is my go to to tame new growth.


----------



## divachyk

Cheekychica why not try the products you previously used. I use handmade products geared toward naturals.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb you've been doing good and you've only seen 2 broken hairs. That's not bad. I know you will get it squared up tonight.



divachyk - Thanks girl!  I know this is true, but I haven't seen any broken hairs this year, then all of a sudden...wham!


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb, not seeing broken hairs is foreign to me. I've never been that flawless with my technique.


----------



## divachyk

Lilmama1011 said:


> I saw that but scare it won't work like that cork screw looking thing, my hair was too thin for it and fear it might be the same problem with that





Raspberry said:


> @divachyk I have that same up-do clip but my buns looked nothing like your avatar.. clearly I need to practice, and possibly some more hair...



Lilmama1011 and Raspberry, I used a couple updo clips to create this look.


----------



## amwcah

Ms. Tiki said:


> I had no intent of doing anything to my hair tonight but I ended up doing a quick CO wash. I rediscovered my *hawaiian silky 14 in 1*



Ms. Tiki

I keep seeing that in Sally's.  How are you using it?


----------



## Ms. Tiki

amwcah said:


> @Ms. Tiki
> 
> I keep seeing that in Sally's.  How are you using it?



amwcah I use it like any other moisturizer. I just spray it and then seal with an oil. I'm about to use some tonight to baggy with


----------



## afroette

divachyk i need you to come show me how to do my hair. you near the NE?  or does hair styling get easier with hair is long?


----------



## miracles11

I am so motivated to stay relaxed.  Glad that others feel the same. You can grow your hair long even if it is relaxed.  Make sure you spread the word, Relaxed is where it is at!



www.meetup.com/berelaxed-hairgroup


----------



## divachyk

afroette, I'd love to help you but I'm in Florida. My abilities increased the more I styled my hair. I think length matters to a certain degree but I wouldn't say it's the only factor. Keep trying, you'll get the hang of it. I started out by doing simple donut buns and adding flowers and other hair candy. Over time, I started pulling off other styles.


----------



## afroette

divachyk said:


> @afroette, I'd love to help you but I'm in Florida. My abilities increased the more I styled my hair. I think length matters to a certain degree but I wouldn't say it's the only factor. Keep trying, you'll get the hang of it. I started out by doing simple donut buns and adding flowers and other hair candy. Over time, I started pulling off other styles.


 
divachyk, Thank you for the advice. I do not exaggerate my inability to style hair. I can't get my ponytails centered even.  And hmm, most of my family lives in Florida...


----------



## danysedai

I need your help ladies. 

Last time I was relaxed straight was a year ago. All the relaxers I had after that left me VERY underprocessed. After a relaxer fiasco in January where a stylist just put the relaxer in and took it out, I decided to become a DIYer and although the results were smoother, I'm still quite underprocessed. 2 relaxers ago I did a corrective that helped but there are still sections in my hair that go ______~~~~~~~~~~_________ the curly section is the very underprocessed section.

Now, I don't know whether to *up the strength of my relaxer *(Affirm lye Mild) *or change relaxers* (I'm thinking Mizani lye). I know is the technique as my former hairdresser got my hair bone straight with this same relaxer but although I know my technique will improve with time, I don't want to risk having so many textures on my hair. My next relaxer is the end of this month, or beginning August if I can stretch that long. (I'm only at 6 weeks post)

The pros I find is that my hair looks and feels thicker which I love, so I don't think I'll go back to bone straight, I'm quite happy with how my hair looks and feels. 

Here's a link to my blog here on LHCF about how I do my rollerset and end result.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=27823

But I'm battling with several textures on my hair. I rollerset every weekend and the end result looks smooth all along the strand after I flat iron the newgrowth, I mean, the ~~~~~~ portions do not show at all. But I'm afraid all this will lead to breakage. I detangle throughly with a wide tooth comb in the shower, a medium comb and a fine tooth comb to smooth the hair when I rollerset and I never used to lose so much hair like I did yesterday when I almost couldn't get my comb through my NG.

What would you do?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Cheekychica As I was told in this thread from going natural to relaxed try the things you already have first and see how your hair feels. I did that instead of buying a whole new reggie. I most def have found it easy to know what products my hair likes and doesn't as a relaxed head..and your hair is so pretty.


----------



## Guinan

danysedai said:


> I need your help ladies.
> 
> Last time I was relaxed straight was a year ago. All the relaxers I had after that left me VERY underprocessed. After a relaxer fiasco in January where a stylist just put the relaxer in and took it out, I decided to become a DIYer and although the results were smoother, I'm still quite underprocessed. 2 relaxers ago I did a corrective that helped but there are still sections in my hair that go ______~~~~~~~~~~_________ the curly section is the very underprocessed section.
> 
> Now, I don't know whether to *up the strength of my relaxer *(Affirm lye Mild) *or change relaxers* (I'm thinking Mizani lye). I know is the technique as my former hairdresser got my hair bone straight with this same relaxer but although I know my technique will improve with time, I don't want to risk having so many textures on my hair. My next relaxer is the end of this month, or beginning August if I can stretch that long. (I'm only at 6 weeks post)
> 
> The pros I find is that my hair looks and feels thicker which I love, so I don't think I'll go back to bone straight, I'm quite happy with how my hair looks and feels.
> 
> Here's a link to my blog here on LHCF about how I do my rollerset and end result.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=27823
> 
> But I'm battling with several textures on my hair. I rollerset every weekend and the end result looks smooth all along the strand after I flat iron the newgrowth, I mean, the ~~~~~~ portions do not show at all. But I'm afraid all this will lead to breakage. I detangle throughly with a wide tooth comb in the shower, a medium comb and a fine tooth comb to smooth the hair when I rollerset and I never used to lose so much hair like I did yesterday when I almost couldn't get my comb through my NG.
> 
> What would you do?


 
Sorry, I don't have much advice. I just wanted to say how gorgeous your ponytail is.

For me, I use Mizani Butter Blends & I luv it. It gets my hair straight but now too straight. What technique are you using. I am considering relaxing my own hair too and I found that Ms.Kibbi's technique was pretty good and also shorty2sweet59. They both have youtube videos up on how to self-relax. 

Good Luck!


----------



## danysedai

Thanks pelohello!

Is Mizani BB lye or no lye? I always forget...I think it's lye?
I watched several videos on youtube, MsKibibi was one of them. My hair is very resistant and I usually go for more than the time recommended :/ but it still does not process. Actually we do it betwwn DH and I. We divide the hair into 6 quadrants, start in the middle, go to next section in the back, go back to the top middle, smooth, smooth, smooth, leave for a few minutes, wash, reconstructor, neutralize and then do the 2 front sections. 

I was reading sunnieb fotki and I'll copy her method of pre-dividing sections into plaits.

Sooo...anybody else? go for a medium relaxer or change altogether?


----------



## divachyk

afroette, I live in NWFL. Where does your family live? I don't try to get my ponies centered / even. I find when I attempt perfection, it never happens. Instead, I just let my hair do what it wants and my styles come out far better. For example, I can't get my pony sleek for nothing when I'm desiring the sleek look. However, when it doesn't matter, my pony is super duper sleek. Such as life. So now, I just roll with it and make it work. 

danysedai, I have dealt with multiple textures from being under processed and it's not fun. I was unskilled and not well prepared to manage it and experienced breakage continuously. I don't trust my DIY corrective skills so I'd having a professional even out my textures and then resume self-relaxing from there.


----------



## afroette

divachyk, all over of Florida but there are a critical masses in Gainesville and Dade-Broward areas.  I am working on styling. I used to not try at all. Just got through looking at some pictures and was shaking my head.  I am worried about looking professional and polished when I start my new job in a few months.


----------



## danysedai

Thanks divachyk, I know, it's quite hard to have all those different textures.
Unfortunately, I haven't met a professional stylist in my city who is good at relaxing.
The relaxer disaster I had in January was with a professional stylist, who, although very good at cutting my hair, I feel she's been taught in a white beauty school and doesn't really have experience with relaxers, she basically put it in and smoothed it a little bit and took it out. The other kitchen stylist I went to, my hair was still underprocessed.
I still don't know what to do...


----------



## Angelinhell

Ok ladies, one more question(maybe) I've decided on the design essentials relaxer. I plan on getting the relaxer and matching neutralizer(I always have to match those two products at least, I'm very paranoid). Do you
think I should get the DE 6 in 1 reconstructor or Joico k-pak reconstructor to use for midstep protein? I have used the Joico before and loved it, I'm leaning towards it because it has human hair keratin. I've never tried the DE reconstructor.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Angelinhell said:
			
		

> Ok ladies, one more question(maybe) I've decided on the design essentials relaxer. I plan on getting the relaxer and matching neutralizer(I always have to match those two products at least, I'm very paranoid). Do you
> think I should get the DE 6 in 1 reconstructor or Joico k-pak reconstructor to use for midstep protein? I have used the Joico before and loved it, I'm leaning towards it because it has human hair keratin. I've never tried the DE reconstructor.



Get what you know works and love!


----------



## divachyk

danysedai, maybe you can check out stylists that are in a 40 mile radius. I'd be willing to drive an hour one way if that's what it took for the comfort of knowing my hair will get corrected properly. Perhaps asking folk what stylist they go to will help -- coworkers, church members, friends, random folk you see on the street. 

afroette, I'm Northwest nearby Tallahassee. You will look great at your new job. Have you been able to pull off a donut bun?

Angelinhell, I agree you should use what you know works. Relaxer TU is not the time to be testing out new things.


----------



## Evolving78

danysedai said:


> Thanks divachyk, I know, it's quite hard to have all those different textures.
> Unfortunately, I haven't met a professional stylist in my city who is good at relaxing.
> The relaxer disaster I had in January was with a professional stylist, who, although very good at cutting my hair, I feel she's been taught in a white beauty school and doesn't really have experience with relaxers, she basically put it in and smoothed it a little bit and took it out. The other kitchen stylist I went to, my hair was still underprocessed.
> I still don't know what to do...



danysedai
if you have someone helping you, i would up to medium strength.  it will help process quicker.  you have to go over the extended time because you are using mild.  mild will only process so much.  do you feel you will need a corrective again?  

also what do you do before your touchup? do you base your scalp?  what are you using to base with?  i would switch bases as well and make sure that you are only basing your scalp and not your hair.  do you put oil or something on your hair before hand?  make sure you stay away from the new growth, and clarify a couple of days and use minimal product before your touch up?  does your relaxer system tell you to use a reconstructor after the rinse out process?  if no, then stop doing that too.  use a reconstructor after you neutralize.


----------



## KhandiB

Hey Ladies...So I was inspired to flat iron last night..real late may I say 

and This is how it turned out, I am almost 8 weeks post and pretty dern happy at how it turned out!!











I cant explain how bad I want to measure, I have a month to go .. *sigh*


----------



## divachyk

Very pretty KhandiB!

Ladies, here's my bun today. I'm loving these updo clips. I'm rocking 3 clips today


----------



## Cattypus1

danysedai said:
			
		

> Thanks pelohello!
> 
> Is Mizani BB lye or no lye? I always forget...I think it's lye?
> I watched several videos on youtube, MsKibibi was one of them. My hair is very resistant and I usually go for more than the time recommended :/ but it still does not process. Actually we do it betwwn DH and I. We divide the hair into 6 quadrants, start in the middle, go to next section in the back, go back to the top middle, smooth, smooth, smooth, leave for a few minutes, wash, reconstructor, neutralize and then do the 2 front sections.
> 
> I was reading sunnieb fotki and I'll copy her method of pre-dividing sections into plaits.
> 
> Sooo...anybody else? go for a medium relaxer or change altogether?



 Rule of thumb--if you have to mix it, it's no-lye.  No-lye is supposed to be easier on the scalp but harder on the hair because of the buildup.  No-lye is supposed to get hair straighter but I prefer lye relaxers so I'm going to the lye version for my next TU at the end of July.  Are you sure its not processed, maybe your hair is actually over processed.


----------



## danysedai

shortdub78, I think I could try that, upping to a medium, I'm a bit scared because I used to use the medium strength affirm before meeting my (now deceased) stylist and it burned. That is why I was thinking of trying other relaxer (Mizani lye) but I'm not sure yet.

I wash the week before and do a protein treatment. But I don't clarify a few days before, so I could try that. I use the Affirm Gentle Assurance scalp protector to base my scalp when I relax. I do not use oils that much, but I use ORS smooth and hold pudding to put my hair in a bun the week before I relax so maybe clarifying would help. I use Affirm so I do use a reconstructor before I neutralize so I could also try your suggestion of neutralize first, reconstruct second.

Cattypus1
thanks for reminding me about lye no lye.
I odn't think my hair is overprocessed.It is very underprocessed meaning most of the kinks are still there. Click on the picture to see. Do you see that little curl on my nape? those are all over now on my newgrowth.


----------



## KhandiB

divachyk - Thank you.

Something I realized last night ..
All I did was Wash, DC for 30 min, used a heat protectant and blowdried on warm, used a lil bit of serum and that is how it turned out, I need to chill and start Keeping in Simple again!

and I LURVE your bun!!


----------



## sckri23

KhandiB said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies...So I was inspired to flat iron last night..real late may I say
> 
> and This is how it turned out, I am almost 8 weeks post and pretty dern happy at how it turned out!!
> 
> I cant explain how bad I want to measure, I have a month to go .. *sigh*



At 6wks I can only get results like that from my steam straightener. Flat irons dont like me for some reason but its ok.


----------



## jcdlox

divachyk said:
			
		

> Cute style missbugg21
> 
> afroette, I use to feel the same way and used brushes for the first 6 months of my HHJ. I now sleek and smooth with a fine tooth comb. I use a soft bristle tooth brush on nape / edges. I use BM Curly Butter or HV whipped gelly for smoothing nape / edges. No gel.



BM Curly Butter? HCT whipped gelly? What are the full names of these products and where do you get them? I'm looking for something to smooth my nape with for updo's


----------



## divachyk

KhandiB, I tried keeping up with the Jones' (figure of speech) and it go me nowhere. I am KISS also. That works best for my hair. I doesn't make for much fun but it works. 

danysedai, my stylist uses regular and I tend to burn easy. To keep from burning, I base my scalp 24hrs ahead with Summit. Works like a champ. I found mine at the BSS. Relaxing with anything less than regular puts me at risk for under processing. My hair is relaxed with lye.

jcdlox, I hyperlinked the products and gave the full name. I like them both. I tend to use the curly butter on dry hair and whipped gelly on damp hair but I think both can work on both dry/damp hair. Bee Mine Bee Hold Curly Butter. HairVeda Whipped Gelly.


----------



## cutiepiesensei

ladies, how do you oil your scalp?? I try and try but it always gets all over my hair and makes it a greasy mess. I want to start applying a mega thick oil, MN, and castor oil mix on my scalp every other night but am not good at it. I even have an applicator bottle, but I'm not skilled with it. Does someone have a step by step process?


----------



## LexiDior

Do any of you ladies wash more than 3 times a week?? if so, whats your reggie?? My hair looks and feels better after its been washed so im starting to wash more, i dont want to damage anything or mess up anything.


----------



## divachyk

cutiepiesensei said:


> ladies, how do you oil your scalp?? I try and try but it always gets all over my hair and makes it a greasy mess. I want to start applying a mega thick oil, MN, and castor oil mix on my scalp every other night but am not good at it. I even have an applicator bottle, but I'm not skilled with it. Does someone have a step by step process?


I use an applicator bottle from Sally's. cutiepiesensei


----------



## Guinan

Hi Ladies. I am in major need of anyone's knowledge on dealing with scalp burns. Until yesterday, I didn't realize that the burn took away hair too  

I was using vaseline but have since switched to JBCO and argon oil. I have no idea what could have caused this. The minutes my hair dresser applied it to that area it burned like crazy. I yelled for her to take it out but she kept combing it in. I am sooo upset about this that I am near tears. Because of this I really thinking about going back to natural. 

My question is how do I treat it? and will my hair grow back? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Loving

@pelohello Neosporin shuld work. Just be gentle with it until it heals. When the scabs are dry, gently remove them. You shouldn't lose any hair if you try that approach.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Im going to join divachyk with cutting off a couple inches..will probably go back to APL as well..I also posted this in the MBL thread..The left side is full MBL and the right side is not..lol...its see thru and thin..Normally, I would be having an anxiety attack just thinking about it, but since Ive been that length before and bounced back, Im not really concerned...The problem is I dont have a regular beautician and Im in the process of finding one now..I can manage my hair as far growth but when it comes to trims, relaxers and all around styling, I need help..
I attached a pic of my hair as of last month..most likely the last time it will like this.


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> Hi Ladies. I am in major need of anyone's knowledge on dealing with scalp burns. Until yesterday, I didn't realize that the burn took away hair too
> 
> I was using vaseline but have since switched to JBCO and argon oil. I have no idea what could have caused this. The minutes my hair dresser applied it to that area it burned like crazy. I yelled for her to take it out but she kept combing it in. I am sooo upset about this that I am near tears. Because of this I really thinking about going back to natural.
> 
> My question is how do I treat it? and will my hair grow back? Thanks in advance.



i used Neosporin and aloe vera gel.  washing and conditioning helped with healing my scalp burns too.  i did really lose any hair.  i was extremely gentle in that area. hair was just stuck in those spots to my scalp.  a week later i was all good.


----------



## divachyk

pelohello like it was said, neosporin works. I would like to think the hair will grow back.

SuchMagnificance, I feel you!


----------



## LadyBklyn

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Do child relaxers really break hair off or is that a myth?
> 
> Cause it was the lowest costing relaxer and I had a $20 on me no card no nothing
> 
> "sofn'free n' pretty" olive and  sunflower oil no-lye relaxer



I PERSONALLY think its a myth! I've been relaxed since I was 14 and ALWAYS used a kiddie relaxer. Never had any problems either. My hair has never fallen out (Thank you Lord) thinned out, or break off. Even when I didn't know know how to care or appreciate my hair it did just fine. I personally like just for me, and Africa's best kids relaxer.  Besides I was told in beauty school that a kiddie relaxer is slightly less strong than an adult relaxer. Either way, if your not sure just add some oil. I do that Everytime anyway because Im slow at applying it.  And just make sure you do a light protein treatment followed by a deep condition. You shouldnt being Experiencing any breakage at all!  I've been thinking bout trying an adult relaxer like Mizani butter blends cause I always hair great things about it..... But nah I'm good. Like my Momma always said if it ain't broke, don't fix it! Kiddie relaxers always done right by me!


----------



## Mische

SuchMagnificance I've always been a "fan" of your hair. I'm sure it will look just as beautiful after your snip. Make sure to post pics!


----------



## healthyhair2

I relaxed my hair straight again in May, after having a texturizer that did not do much in October 2011. My hair is color- treated as well. I was not so thrilled with my texture anymore and got tired of dealing with it. Now, I am babying my relaxed hair to nurse it back to health. I lost alot when I relaxed. My hairdresser here (I'm in N. Carolina for awhile)said it was shedding alot and showed me the HANDFUL of hair that came out! She did a fantastic job of trimming and rollersetting my hair. The relaxer I have now is Influance Mild(Lye relaxers are best for me).Couldn't find my Syntonics relaxer here and she'd NEVER heard of it. All the products used on my hair at the salon were Influance also. Here's what I have been doing since that May 24th relaxer--which was a Virgin (whole head) process.

I waited until I was 1 week post, clarified and did an Aphogee 2 step treatment. After rinsing the Balancing Moisturizer, I used Influance Moisture Lock and sealed with Grapeseed oil. I
airdry after every wash or Co-wash .

My hairdresser recommended that I use hardcore protein treatments to slow down my shedding.
I didn't want to spend the money on large bottles of Aphogee 2 step because, I am not so impressed with the performance of the product. It doesn't work as well for me as it did when I was a teenager and neither does Nexxus Emergencee for that matter! So, I took a trip to the beauty supply and settled on Optimum Salon Care. I got the Hair Cleanser, Intensive Reconstructor and Deep Conditioner. I use this system 1x a week.

I Co-wash 1-2x a week with Jherri Redding Moisturizing Condish, Salon Grafix Conditioning Cleanser,Pure and Basic natural Moisturizing or Reconstructing Condish or Vital Plus Herbal Organics Condish. Sometimes, I combine 2, depending on how my hair feels.

My alternate shampoos are Allways non-drying formula and Chi Nourish Intense Silk Bath

My alternate DC's are Motions CPR Protein Reconstructor, Kanechom Ceramides,CON Moisture  Extreme and Broaer Wheat Germ Mask.


----------



## healthyhair2

Ok, so I know this got long, but I am on a roll here!

 Leave-ins that I use are Motions CPR Triple Action,Surge Moistur-aide and Influance Moisture Lock.

I have incorporated garlic tea rinses, Ceramide oils and protective styling. For extra moisture I use DE Nutriment Rx.

If I have tangles or my new growth needs to be softened up, I use CB Smooth Detangling
spray. 

I only do my hair in the shower and never comb it wet!!! Moisturize and seal is my new motto.
A French twist is my daily hairstyle and I use a silky scarf at night. In the next 3 wks, I will begin using my MN mix. HTH


----------



## SuchaLady

I notice growth from my last length check, I think  I swear I need to get over myself with this hair foolishness. This is a hair board but this is just hair. Sorry.

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> I notice growth from my last length check, I think  I swear I need to get over myself with this hair foolishness. This is a hair board but this is just hair. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF



When was your last length check?


----------



## SuchMagnificent

I'm gonna try and save as much as possible..looking into a "V " cut


----------



## sunnieb

Here's a pic of my post-chop back to APL hair:



I cut more than I originally thought, but I'm fine with it.  I really want length, but I want healthy ends more.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

Looks great sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb

Thanks Nix08!

I enjoyed my BSL hair while it lasted! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## danysedai

I'm wearing my hair in a braidout, I like it 

A question ladies. I want layers again (had them done in January 2011 so they are grown now). I have 2 options:

Option 1. - Last year I had layers cut by this hair stylist in my city and I loved it. This is the same stylist who did my relaxer in January that didn't take. I texted her after that to tell her that the relaxer didn't take at all and she never texted me back so I assumed she was upset with me or smthg. Now, I want layers again, mainly in the front. I texted her and she says that she's out of town but can see me next week.

Option 2.- I went to a hair salon (white) in my city and there is a black hair stylist there. I had a hair consult with her on Tuesday and I liked her, she seemed to understand what I wanted ( I showed her pictures of the layers hairstylist 1 cut last year) but she said she would cut from 2 to 4 inches  in the back and layer the front. I said I didn't want the back cut just the front and she accepted that. The issue is that she wore a weave (which is not a deal breaker of course as I have seen plenty of ladies here who protective style with weaves and they have nice hair underneath) but she was touching my hair and saying she wished she had hair like mine because hers was very fine and broken and her edges were "wack". She seemed to understand the type of cut I wanted but IDK, if her hair was torn up, can I trust her with mine?

I'm thinking about calling and cancelling the appointment I made with stylist #2 and waiting until next week.


----------



## Nix08

danysedai that's quite the conundrum...I'm not sure I would be comfortable with either.  I wouldn't limit myself to only stylist of colour though for a cut.

Here's a little bump for you for other responses


----------



## SuchMagnificent

The verdict: my hair is overprocessed..sitting under the dryer at this new salon now..the stylist seems to know what she's talking about..hopefully its not too bad...I will keep you guys posted

Sent from my Sprint HTC EVO using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

danysedai said:
			
		

> shortdub78, I think I could try that, upping to a medium, I'm a bit scared because I used to use the medium strength affirm before meeting my (now deceased) stylist and it burned. That is why I was thinking of trying other relaxer (Mizani lye) but I'm not sure yet.
> 
> I wash the week before and do a protein treatment. But I don't clarify a few days before, so I could try that. I use the Affirm Gentle Assurance scalp protector to base my scalp when I relax. I do not use oils that much, but I use ORS smooth and hold pudding to put my hair in a bun the week before I relax so maybe clarifying would help. I use Affirm so I do use a reconstructor before I neutralize so I could also try your suggestion of neutralize first, reconstruct second.
> 
> Cattypus1
> thanks for reminding me about lye no lye.
> I odn't think my hair is overprocessed.It is very underprocessed meaning most of the kinks are still there. Click on the picture to see. Do you see that little curl on my nape? those are all over now on my newgrowth.



I see what you mean...you have a LOT of hair.  It's beautiful. Good luck.


----------



## afroette

I want black hair, not this weird dark brown in light look!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

cutiepiesensei said:
			
		

> ladies, how do you oil your scalp?? I try and try but it always gets all over my hair and makes it a greasy mess. I want to start applying a mega thick oil, MN, and castor oil mix on my scalp every other night but am not good at it. I even have an applicator bottle, but I'm not skilled with it. Does someone have a step by step process?



I use the DG growth oil/AB herbal oil in the DG bottle. Im heavy handed with oil so let it drip out by itself. 

I rub it in with my fingers and massage my roots, then I brush into my hair. Its still kinda wet when im done but it absorbs during the night and comes out silky soft.


----------



## divachyk

Looks great sunnieb

SuchMagnificance, how's your hair. I see you on that pole girl.  Teach me a few thangs.


----------



## mschristine

Hello ladies! I'm a long time lurker coming into the light, lol. I'm NL relaxed and I've been on my journey for about a year and a half now. I have already posted in the relaxed buddy thread and I joined the SL challenge because I would love to be SL by the end of the year. I'm relaxing in Monday after 10 weeks because i have a lot of new growth and I need a fresh cut. The back of my hair is going trough something and it's so thin. So it's getting chopped. I'm switching to Giovanni and Aubrey Organic products during my next stretch and also investing in a conditioning cap for deeper DCs. I have a wack patch in the back that grows in very strange and breaks all the time. I rarely use heat and i moisturize and seal twice a day. I also cowash once a week. I keep my hair in a bun at work and I don't wear it down often. I don't know what else to add...I guess that's it.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

divachyk said:


> Looks great sunnieb
> 
> SuchMagnificance, how's your hair. I see you on that pole girl.  Teach me a few thangs.



divachyk

Well..I'm back to APL...and its not quite set in yet...I'm not ready to post pics..but the good thing is I found a beautician who is all about healthy hair..wants to give me an avocado treatment next time I come in..She has been doing hair for 18 years and seems to be very knowledgeable.I realized that I'm not a good DIY..my hair thrives when the right person os in it..Ive managed to make MBL 3 times before so im confident that I can do it again..I'm going to make her my stylist from here on out 

And I can definitely show you some tricks..lol


----------



## divachyk

SuchMagnificance, I'm sure you're hair is lovely. We support your length no matter where it falls. I've never heard of a stylist offering a avocado treatment. That sounds yummy. You will make MBL again, don't you worry.


----------



## sckri23

Im thinking of heat training my hair once every 2 weeks to once a week. I wanna get in the habit of straightening my ng to help with my stretch. I still need to by some s-curl I keep forgetting that.


----------



## mschristine

I relaxed and my hair feels pretty good. I left a little bit of texture in it because bone straight for me leads to a lot of shedding. I'm going to wash and deep condition on Thursday so I can flat iron Friday morning before my "me" day. I'm also going to cut some of my ends in the back because I have some thin ends that I need to get rid of...hopefully I can make my SL goal by the end of the year as long as I stay consistent with my vitamins and regimen


----------



## MzRhonda

outspokenwallflower said:


> Angelinhell Nairobi Lye gets hair silky straight (in my case, my fine hair nearly bone straight, and I only left it in for 5-8 minutes). Only issue is that depending on where you live, it can be hard to find... when I lived in GA for a year, I saw it often. Here in NY, I found it, but only in a 4lb tub size and I had to rrrreally search for it also. I just gave in and bought their starter kit, which has all the products they recommend for relaxer day (from relaxer to poo, condish and styling)



Nairobi foaming wrap lotion is dabomb.com It gets my hair looking salon fresh and feeling silky.

I was using the relaxer but recently switched to Mizani BB and I like that better plus there was no burning or tingling whatsoever. I've used it twice now.


----------



## Cattypus1

healthy2008 said:
			
		

> I relaxed and my hair feels pretty good. I left a little bit of texture in it because bone straight for me leads to a lot of shedding. I'm going to wash and deep condition on Thursday so I can flat iron Friday morning before my "me" day. I'm also going to cut some of my ends in the back because I have some thin ends that I need to get rid of...hopefully I can make my SL goal by the end of the year as long as I stay consistent with my vitamins and regimen



Glad it went well for you...I'm so jealous, I've got another week to get to 16 and do my length check before I head to Master Cuts to get rid of my thin ends.  I'm going for my first Texlax-on purpose, that is. Let's see some pics, girlie!


----------



## mschristine

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Glad it went well for you...I'm so jealous, I've got another week to get to 16 and do my length check before I head to Master Cuts to get rid of my thin ends.  I'm going for my first Texlax-on purpose, that is. Let's see some pics, girlie!



I think I'm going to wait until Friday to post pics. I'll take some after I wash Thursday night and after I flat iron Friday morning. I forgot to take some before I relaxed, I was just so excited to get started


----------



## Angelinhell

I may give mizani bb another shot.  There is a new hg formula that says it improves straightening. Has anyone used it yet?


----------



## Loving

^^^ I haven't used the new formula but I have always used Mizani BB. I love it!!!


----------



## Evolving78

i need some help with stretching my relaxer for another 8 weeks.  it is really hot these days, so i need a moisturizer that can take the heat!  i am starting to cowash too.

anybody know of a good moisturizer i can purchase that doesn't have a bunch of glycerin in it?  i thought about ordering some, but i need something asap.


----------



## mschristine

I went to Sally's and bought two tint brushes and a bowl for my deep conditioning sessions. My relaxer came with a free bonus pack of optimum salon collections deep conditioning masque so I'm going to give that a try tomorrow and also add some castor and grapeseed oil to it. I'm going to apply it like a relaxer so that I'm sure I get every area evenly...can't wait till Friday so I can flatiron and take pics


----------



## cutiepiesensei

soo I used to blowdry and flat iron weekly. I know, that's bad. I was wondering if setting your hair and then flat ironing to straighten it out is better? I'm horrible at rollersets, they give me breakage when I try doing them and they never come out good, but I invested in some curlformers. They come out pretty well, but they leave my hair waaaayyyy too curly. I have short hair (only neck length right now) so my hair looks a mess with the shirley temple curls goin on. So would it be bad for me to quickly run over the resulting curls with a flat iron and them wrap to get everything straight? I tried to just straight brush it out into a wrap last week without flatironing but that was a terrible idea. Ended up frizzy and poofy with breakage


----------



## Hyacinthe

Will be relaxing this weekend. I really wanted to go 14 weeks but the NG is driving me nuts. Made it 2 12 weeks probably next time I'll be able to do 14 weeks.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## baddison

Hyacinthe said:


> Will be relaxing this weekend. I really wanted to go 14 weeks but the NG is driving me nuts. Made it 2 12 weeks probably next time I'll be able to do 14 weeks.
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


 
Congrats on reaching 12 weeks.  You made it!!  12 weeks is nothing to sneeze at....its still a great stretch.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Hyacinthe said:
			
		

> Will be relaxing this weekend. I really wanted to go 14 weeks but the NG is driving me nuts. Made it 2 12 weeks probably next time I'll be able to do 14 weeks.
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!



Congrats on stretching 12 weeks!!  I agree with Baddison, a 12 weeks stretch is no easy feat.  Come tomorrow, i will be on week 14 of 16 and I am soo ready to relax.  Admittedly I'm not having any breakage, shedding or tangling issues, I just want a fresh relaxer and see the fruits of my labor.  These stretches are my small personal challenges that I'm determined to see them through.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

Hyacinthe said:
			
		

> Will be relaxing this weekend. I really wanted to go 14 weeks but the NG is driving me nuts. Made it 2 12 weeks probably next time I'll be able to do 14 weeks.
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!



I know how 12 weeks feels...a  12-week stretch is no easy feat, good work!  Based on what I've been reading you've done your hair a great service by reducing the exposure to relaxer. Good luck on your relaxer.


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 - did you find a good outside-heat resistant moisturizer?


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> shortdub78 - did you find a good outside-heat resistant moisturizer?



no, not yet. i have been in the house all day, feeling under weather.  Raspberry suggested misting my hair with water when i use the Scurl.  when i turned the air conditioner on, my hair felt like straw again.  yep, i am disappointed that i bought that stuff.  just a pure waste of money.  i could have bought some nail polish or something...


----------



## ScorpioLove

So I relaxed today.. It was definitely a very frustrating thing dealing with my hair these past few weeks. I had 15 or so months of hair that I was trying to correct because my past 2 relaxers were seriously underprocessed. And the ng from the past 6 months. 

The actual relaxing process was a long story but my hair is managable and pretty straight, bone straight at the roots
I did a rollerset and saran wrap and I was shocked to see how soft and straight it was. My hair was super light and bouncy because I used argon oil. And I trimmed too so my ends don't looks too bad


----------



## Loving

Looking great ScorpioLove


----------



## danysedai

ScorpioLove
it looks great! which relaxer did you use?

I'm having a hair consultation at a local salon on Saturday morning. They use Design Essentials which I know sunnieb likes, I'm drafting a list of the things I want to ask her. I'm at week 8 with a lot of NG and the underprocessed parts from previous relaxers so I need a corrective. I need to get a feel of the salon but I went on their webpage and they have a FAQ section and I liked what they wrote about relaxing only the ng, not relaxing bone straight, etc.

Then in the afternoon I have an appointment for a haircut with the same stylist who cut my layers last year  I'll be having the same layers done and the ends trimmed. I'll post pictures!


----------



## baddison

ScorpioLove said:


> So I relaxed today.. It was definitely a very frustrating thing dealing with my hair these past few weeks. I had 15 or so months of hair that I was trying to correct because my past 2 relaxers were seriously underprocessed. And the ng from the past 6 months.
> 
> The actual relaxing process was a long story but my hair is managable and pretty straight, bone straight at the roots
> I did a rollerset and saran wrap and I was shocked to see how soft and straight it was. My hair was super light and bouncy because I used argon oil. And I trimmed too so my ends don't looks too bad


 
Wow! Beautiful


----------



## Hyacinthe

baddison said:
			
		

> Congrats on reaching 12 weeks.  You made it!!  12 weeks is nothing to sneeze at....its still a great stretch.



Thanks for the encouragement.  It means alot. I wanted to go 14 weeks cuz that's when my stylist will be back but I  can't wait any longer so I have to get someone else To do  my TU.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Hyacinthe

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Congrats on stretching 12 weeks!!  I agree with Baddison, a 12 weeks stretch is no easy feat.  Come tomorrow, i will be on week 14 of 16 and I am soo ready to relax.  Admittedly I'm not having any breakage, shedding or tangling issues, I just want a fresh relaxer and see the fruits of my labor.  These stretches are my small personal challenges that I'm determined to see them through.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank ya. I can only dream of doing 16 weeks. I also order AOHC.!!!! I am so xcited.  Wish it was here maybe I would have been able to lengthen my stretch but I am grateful that I made thus far without breakage or shedding.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## jazzybklyn

Would alter ego hot oil treatment with garlic be good to use right after a relaxer?


----------



## ScorpioLove

danysedai
i used organics olive oil. I add some cocoa butter and a little oil but its important not to add too much. This is the only relaxer that has worked to get my hair really straight. I hate ors, ly and no lye. I had switched to different things when I started by hair journey but I'm back to using organics. Use what works for you. Can't wait to see the results 

Loving baddison
Thank you guys!


----------



## sckri23

Ok finally invested in some s-curl so maybe 9 weeks is achievable


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 - Hope you feel better soon!  Scurl didn't work for me either.   Matter of fact, I need to just go ahead and through it away.

ScorpioLove - Looks great!  Congrats on a successful self-relaxer! 

danysedai - Design Essentials works so well for my hair!   If you use it, I hope you like it!  So glad to see you consulting with a salon prior to setting an appointment.   Good luck!


----------



## sunnieb

jazzybklyn - Do you mean right after relaxing as in on relaxer day?  Or, the next day?


----------



## baddison

sckri23 said:


> Ok finally invested in some s-curl so maybe 9 weeks is achievable


 
Oooo...youre gonna love it.  I have nothing but S-Curl with Jojoba oil in my spray bottle.  My NG loves this to death.  And with the S-Curl dries....the softness of the jojoba remains.  Perfect combination!


----------



## sunnieb

Finally getting back on the bandwagon of moisturizing in sections.  It took me around 15 minutes (I did very small sections), but I was able feel all of my ends and moisturize those babies up!  I used ORS Carrot Oil only.  Then I put in two braids and added a touch of castor oil to the ends.  I will be 12 weeks post this weekend, so I'll see how my hair looks in the morning.

Some sections were so parched!  No wonder my ends feel like velcro in some spots!  

Since I cowash every other day, I will moisturize in sections every other day as well - the days I don't cowash.  I've already had to chop back to APL once, I ain't doing it again!


----------



## Lilmama1011

sunnieb said:
			
		

> shortdub78 - Hope you feel better soon!  Scurl didn't work for me either.   Matter of fact, I need to just go ahead and through it away.
> 
> ScorpioLove - Looks great!  Congrats on a successful self-relaxer!
> 
> danysedai - Design Essentials works so well for my hair!   If you use it, I hope you like it!  So glad to see you consulting with a salon prior to setting an appointment.   Good luck!



Have you tried what one of the ladies referred us too and she says it's like a more natural s curl by the company curls called lavish curls moisturizer


----------



## sunnieb

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> Have you tried what one of the ladies referred us too and she says it's like a more natural s curl by the company curls called lavish curls moisturizer



No, I haven't heard of this one.  Maybe I'll try it.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I know this may be wrong but I get excited when a natural relaxes..I guess since I have I want others to as well. I like natural hair on others just not on me esp not in it's most natural state..No e-shots please.


----------



## sunnieb

GoddessMaker - I get excited too! 

It's great seeing ladies realize that a relaxer is not a death sentence for their hair.  

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Loving

@GoddessMaker and @sunnieb I get excited too! But I have been seeing a few lately who have regretted their decisions to relax because they didn't seek advice before going that route. Makes me sad.....

I carefully thought about my decision before I relaxed 8 months ago and I made sure to prepare my natural hair for months before relaxing.


----------



## Evolving78

i wish i could get some twists put in, but i am not feeling the cost.  kids will be starting school next month, so that is where my money is going.  i am about 5 weeks post, but i am just not feeling the new growth.  

this is a great video to show you how it is done!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI7kGvNI2Yw

maybe i could get my friend to help me, if she felt like dedicating a whole day to my head!


----------



## sunnieb

My hair is doing great this morning!  

I was afraid that moisturizing in sections would cause me to have flat, oily hair, but I don't.  It just looks shiny and still has bouncy movement! 





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen

Been relaxed over a month now, loving the freedom. my braidouts are soooooooo much easier, no major frizz disasters. My rollersets are also better, just less frizz and more hang. I don't think i ever want to be natural again lol. My hair still has quite a bit of wave to it but it's not what I could really call curly anymore. I love lye relaxer so much. My hair in my avi is NOT a braidout, that's the texture the lye relaxer left in my hair, sort of beach waves but it can still get VERY frizzy.
I'd never dare try no lye again, that was what I used years ago and had severe breakage ( of course coupled with awful hair care practices so who knows).
Lye seems sooo gentle to the hair, it's amazing...


----------



## mschristine

My hair is still wet from deep conditioning last night. But I have a few errands to run before I flat iron so it can finish air drying while I do that. I'm going to spray my hair with my tresemme heat protectant and put some grapeseed oil on it before I leave the house in preparation for my flat iron session. Pics coming later today


----------



## sunnieb

Um.......healthy2008....where the pics???


----------



## mschristine

sunnieb said:
			
		

> Um.......healthy2008....where the pics???



Lol, sorry! I posted them in the relax buddy thread. Here they go. I'm new to this posting pics thing...so please excuse the terrible quality:












The first one is when my hair was wet after deep conditioning. The other two are after I flat ironed


----------



## Qtee

I've been stalking this thread for a month and after almost 4 years of being natural ..I have been seriously considering relaxing my hair..what's the best relaxer to get in stores..and where is it sold..

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

Qtee - welcome!  I don't use a store relaxer, but I know another relaxed head will chime in for ya!


----------



## Qtee

Do you self relax? or go to the salon?


----------



## Nix08

Qtee I use mizani butter blend regular ..I really like it. (Self relax).


----------



## Qtee

Is that lye or no lye and where can I get it..I feel like such a beginner...I use to always self relax..from root to tip everytime and never cared..my hair always hovered a little past my shoulders..but when u know better u do better and I'm scared of damage..


----------



## Nix08

Its lye. I get mine at my local bss but it is also available online I suspect.


----------



## Loving

Another vote for Mizani BB


----------



## sunnieb

Qtee said:
			
		

> Do you self relax? or go to the salon?



Self relax using Design Essentials Sensative Scalp.  I buy it online.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## mochalocks

Loving said:
			
		

> @GoddessMaker and @sunnieb I get excited too! But I have been seeing a few lately who have regretted their decisions to relax because they didn't seek advice before going that route. Makes me sad..



Me too. 3 months in to having relaxed hair after having natural for 7 years, and I have no regrets.  I know how to take better care of my relaxed hair now then before.


----------



## KiSseS03

Hi ladies. Lots of great info in this thread. I have BSL natural hair and have decided to texturize in the next month. I am still working out the details, i.e. Salon vs. Self relax, how long to process my hair, whether or not to add oils to the relaxer. 

My goal is to keep plenty of texture, but to cut down on detangling time and most importantly to be able to rollerset my 4a/4b hair again. If any of you ladies who relaxed/texturized virgin hair have any suggestions that would be wonderful!


----------



## Cattypus1

Qtee. I'm in with the BB.  I ordered mine on Amazon because the only one I could find at the local was the no lye version and I prefer the lye version. I'm using the fine/color treated strength.


----------



## Cattypus1

KiSseS03 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies. Lots of great info in this thread. I have BSL natural hair and have decided to texturize in the next month. I am still working out the details, i.e. Salon vs. Self relax, how long to process my hair, whether or not to add oils to the relaxer.
> 
> My goal is to keep plenty of texture, but to cut down on detangling time and most importantly to be able to rollerset my 4a/4b hair again. If any of you ladies who relaxed/texturized virgin hair have any suggestions that would be wonderful!



I will be texlaxing today, for the first time. I've decide not to add anything because I am afraid of that but I will skip the smoothing step and reduce my exposure time.  I'm a self-relaxer.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

any relaxed/texlaxed ladies air dry then do the silk wrap? how did it come out?


----------



## Qtee

Just ordered Mizani butter blends mild/color treated relaxer from Amazon..Actually I spent $150 on everything I can think of.  Chelating shampoo, K Pak reconstructer and intense hydrator, I got the Mizani base treatment, the pre-treatment, the night hydrating hairdresser (I told yall I've been stalking for about a month or so)..OK I think I'm ready and so excited..Be back after I get it done with pic...


----------



## MzRhonda

Nix08 said:


> Qtee I use mizani butter blend regular ..I really like it. (Self relax).



2nd that relaxer....I just started using it and have used it twice now. Love it!


----------



## KiWiStyle

When I used Mizani BB I went to the BS for professional access only.  My sister is a stylist so I use her account, I give them her telephone number and pay cash.  Maybe you guys can ask your previous stylist for access or know a friend or relative who is a stylist.  Just trying to help.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lovebug10

Sitting under the dryer with my rollerset... took about 1.5 hours to put in the rollers =/ Maybe it would go faster if I didn't watch TV at the same time?

Anyways, I did a HOT with Hairveda Vatika Frosting (coconut oil) and then washed and DC with the Neutrogena Triple Moist DC. When wet I lost more hair then normal. I could finger comb and then long strands of hair just slid out. Does this happen to any other relaxed heads? Some of it is shed hair but some might be breakage as well. I'm not sure what to use to fix this.


----------



## Cheekychica

I used the Mizani Rhelaxer in regular when I got my virgin relaxer earlier this month.


----------



## sckri23

Im officially done with everybody in my family.... Really??? Thats why my hair is hard?? Are you serious?? Have you felt my hair?? My hair has never been hard a day in my life, honey you need to think again....  

Good thing I said that in my head I coulda been put out not like I would care right now. Im too heated. What I really said was "Im following the same steps that women with waist length hair are doin."

Im done talkin, all I did was moisturize and flat iron my hair like forreal ima start doin my hair in the middle of the night now.

Here's the results.......

ETA: I just set a 2 am alarm on my phone cause im tired of them bein negative. I get discouraged and slack off too easily and I dont want that to happen when it comes to my hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

But you confused me when you said flat iron and moisturize and you going to start doing in the middle of the night! You saying you going to flat iron every night?! Because I'm a little confused lol. But don't let your family bring you down just have patience and you will see what patience brings you. When your hair grows pass theirs they will be asking you all kinds of questions watch!


----------



## sckri23

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> But you confused me when you said flat iron and moisturize and you going to start doing in the middle of the night! You saying you going to flat iron every night?! Because I'm a little confused lol. But don't let your family bring you down just have patience and you will see what patience brings you. When your hair grows pass theirs they will be asking you all kinds of questions watch!



Oh no im not flat ironing every night lol. Im trying to stay motivated because no one im my family is giving me support. And its everyday sometimes twice a day like if they were bein negative once a week I wouldnt be worried about getting discouraged.

When I do get some length ima swing my hair alot and tell them "you remember what you told me?? I dont remember cause im to busy keeping my loooonnnngggg hair out my shirt, and out my seat belt. You can weave.check me if you want."

Ima act soo cocky at first just so they can see what it feels like.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

sckri23  I'm with lilmama b/c I thought you meant every night. I do wonder how often you  intend on putting heat in your hair. Most of us don't use heat often.


----------



## sckri23

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> sckri23  I'm with lilmama b/c I thought you meant every night. I do wonder how often you  intend on putting heat in your hair. Most of us don't use heat often.



Ima use heat once a month for now until I get a new steam straightener then ima use heat every 2 weeks on my ng to help me stretch


----------



## Ms. Tiki

OK, that shouldn't be too bad just make sure you don't have the temp up to high. I would love to see you floss some long luscious locs.


----------



## ScorpioLove

sckri23 said:


> Oh no im not flat ironing every night lol. Im trying to stay motivated because no one im my family is giving me support. And its everyday sometimes twice a day like if they were bein negative once a week I wouldnt be worried about getting discouraged.
> 
> When I do get some length ima swing my hair alot and tell them "you remember what you told me?? I dont remember cause im to busy keeping my loooonnnngggg hair out my shirt, and out my seat belt. You can weave.check me if you want."
> 
> Ima act soo cocky at first just so they can see what it feels like.





my family were VERY negative when I started. I think it runs in my family to have a slick mouth cuz every time i did my hair, they were clownin me. My mom didnt want me sleeping any where near her when i did my egg treatments or used coconut or olive oil in my hair to seal. She said before i get that long hair rats would eat it. its funny now but she said alot of hurtful things. i even made a bet with my brother that i would have hair to my waist by the time he got his degree (end of 2013)

now: my mom uses leave in, _only relaxes twice a year_ (my mom HATES natural hair), DC, AND uses an oil mixture I make of coconut, olive and castor oil.  my brother seen a pic of my hair a couple months ago and asked if it was my real hair. Dn't say a word just *show them*!


----------



## Cattypus1

sckri23 Little people hate what they don't understand.  My hair is longer and healthier than it has ever been before. I have been teased for being a self-relaxer and for having a bathroom full of every variety of hair styling equipment imaginable. Caring for your hair works. You have to be patient and ignore the haters. You can get all the support you need from this forum and from the ways your hair pays you back. Good luck on your journey.  We're here for you.


----------



## Cattypus1

lovebug10 said:
			
		

> Sitting under the dryer with my rollerset... took about 1.5 hours to put in the rollers =/ Maybe it would go faster if I didn't watch TV at the same time?
> 
> Anyways, I did a HOT with Hairveda Vatika Frosting (coconut oil) and then washed and DC with the Neutrogena Triple Moist DC. When wet I lost more hair then normal. I could finger comb and then long strands of hair just slid out. Does this happen to any other relaxed heads? Some of it is shed hair but some might be breakage as well. I'm not sure what to use to fix this.



Did you do something differently this wash?  Different products?  Is your hair really stretchy when wet--that's protein.  You will definitely need to balance the protein with moisture.  I've been struggling with my comb-outs on wet hair since I had to switch relaxers last year. For years I was a die- hard Optimum, not Optimum Care but the professional lye version user and then Sally's stopped carrying it.  I was in a panic because I was afraid to change what was working for me. Someone suggested Mizani BB and I started using that only it was the no lye version which I didn't know how to tell the difference at the time. Unfortunately, my hair knew the difference.  I've lost lots of hair over the last year since the switch. That is what drove me here to the LHCF. 
I started my 15 and a half week stretch at 8 weeks post.  Along the way I got a little help from my friends with product suggestions to help me thru the stretch. Yesterday, I ended my stretch with the lye version of Mizani BB.  Very little shedding, very soft and feels strong.  I'm so glad I joined this forum.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Did you do something differently this wash?  Different products?  Is your hair really stretchy when wet--that's protein.  You will definitely need to balance the protein with moisture.  I've been struggling with my comb-outs on wet hair since I had to switch relaxers last year. For years I was a die- hard Optimum, not Optimum Care but the professional lye version user and then Sally's stopped carrying it.  I was in a panic because I was afraid to change what was working for me. Someone suggested Mizani BB and I started using that only it was the no lye version which I didn't know how to tell the difference at the time. Unfortunately, my hair knew the difference.  I've lost lots of hair over the last year since the switch. That is what drove me here to the LHCF.
> I started my 15 and a half week stretch at 8 weeks post.  Along the way I got a little help from my friends with product suggestions to help me thru the stretch. Yesterday, I ended my stretch with the lye version of Mizani BB.  Very little shedding, very soft and feels strong.  I'm so glad I joined this forum.



Cattypus1,

You relaxed yesterday?!!  Sounds like it was a successful stretch and relaxer!  You have to post pictures!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Cattypus1,
> 
> You relaxed yesterday?!!  Sounds like it was a successful stretch and relaxer!  You have to post pictures!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It was extremely successful.  Pics posted in the other forum.


----------



## mschristine

The humidity is killing me! No point in flat ironing my hair because as soon as I step outside, it falls and my hair gets all puffy..smh. I'm sticking with buns for the rest of the summer


----------



## danysedai

I had my relaxer consultation yesterday. I arrived at the salon and it looked clean and professional. I had a 9 am appointment and the stylist was there, made me wait about less than 10 minutes and apologized (before and after the consultation) for making me wait. She  had what appeared to be natural hair under a hair wrap, she was soft spoken and attentive and listened.

The main drawback was that I called days before and specifically told them that I want a LYE relaxer and asked them if they carried DE lye and I was told that yes, they did. I come to the consultation and the stylist then tells me that they do not carry DE lye, only sensitive scalp and ORS lye. I started to get upset (no, I didn't cause a scene but she could see from my face that I was very upset) because I felt deceived. The consultation is $25 that goes against the relaxer price (or any other service) so I had 2 choices, either stop right there and ask them to forgo the consultation fee as I was misinformed (I  wouldn't have scheduled a consultation if I had known all they had was no-lye), or continue and get another service done another day. Then while I'm paying I tell the receptionist what happened and she tells me they do carry DE lye but when she checked it was the lo-lye relaxer which is more like a texturizer.

I decided to go ahead and asked the stylist a million questions. She answered them all and was amenable to the changes I suggested, mainly divide the hair in 6 instead of 4 parts, start in the middle where my hair is more coarse, extend the relaxer mix to the underprocessed parts, and look at my hair as it processes because my hair laughs at manufacturer's suggested relaxer times. Oh, and that I will bring my own relaxer (I'm changing to Affirm Original Normal for this TU) and I will sign a waiver beforehand. She politely asked why I didn't want no lye and I told her my reasons. When we were done she said that that was why I had nice hair, and that she understood why I was so cautious.

After that I had my hair cut by my other stylist, it went very well. I lost some length (but my hair looks soooo much better, it's styled now, before it just hung there). I got layers in the front and in the back. I'll ask my husband to take pictures but it's very similar to the hair cut I had last year except I asked that the front layers be shorter framing my eyes.


----------



## Hyacinthe

The first pic is from oct 2011 when I first started my HHJ. The second pic is from yesterday after my relaxer process. I also got 2" chopped off.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## mschristine

Hyacinthe said:
			
		

> The first pic is from oct 2011 when I first started my HHJ. The second pic is from yesterday after my relaxer process. I also got 2" chopped off.
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!



Wow!! Wonderful progress!


----------



## sunnieb

Hyacinthe - lookin' good!


----------



## pink219

*Re: Relaxed Hair THREAD!!*



Napp said:


> I am LOVING Vitale products. I have been using the mo body thickening & styling lotion and using the bounce and body cream to moisturize my bantu knot out and my hair is just so full and lush looking! I got weave checked twice this weekend! Plus my hair doesnt look greasy or feel stank like it usually does by this time of the week. I think i will try the relaxer and system when its time for a touch up.




Don't know if you have used the relaxer system yet...but you will Love it!


----------



## Hyacinthe

Thanks for all the encouraging words. LHCF was a big help and inspiration. I switched to lye in April of this year because of you girls and it changed my life. I almost cried today not because of length wise but because it just looked really nice it hasn't looked this good since the first time I relax when I was 13. Big up Girls!

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Loving

Hyacinthe that's lovely! Great progress!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Hyacinthe said:
			
		

> The first pic is from oct 2011 when I first started my HHJ. The second pic is from yesterday after my relaxer process. I also got 2" chopped off.
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!



Great progress!!' You are well on your way!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## miracles11

It is important to find a relaxer and stick with it. Switching puts stress on your hair something you want to minimize.


----------



## miracles11

"I will bring my own relaxer (I'm changing to Affirm Original Normal for this TU) and "

Yes, agreed!  I have used Affirm for over 10 years. You can order it online in the tubs, even though it says for stylists only.


----------



## sunnieb

Taking a break from running my reports to take random hair pics:









Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## baddison

ScorpioLove said:


> my family were VERY negative when I started. I think it runs in my family to have a slick mouth cuz every time i did my hair, they were clownin me. My mom didnt want me sleeping any where near her when i did my egg treatments or used coconut or olive oil in my hair to seal. She said before i get that long hair rats would eat it. its funny now but she said alot of hurtful things. i even made a bet with my brother that i would have hair to my waist by the time he got his degree (end of 2013)
> 
> now: my mom uses leave in, _only relaxes twice a year_ (my mom HATES natural hair), DC, AND uses an oil mixture I make of coconut, olive and castor oil.  my brother seen a pic of my hair a couple months ago and asked if it was my real hair. Dn't say a word just *show them*!


 

YUP!!! Just do YOU and show them.  Its fun accomplishing things that others tell you can't be done.  When I get to BSL.....whoooo....imma be all over the place whippin' my hair back and forth in their faces!!!  Even now my brothers are asking me if this is all my *real* hair.   Ummmmm......YEAH!!!!


----------



## baddison

sunnieb said:


> Taking a break from running my reports to take random hair pics:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161057
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161055
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF


 

sunnieb: Very pretty hair, girl!! My 18week stretch is winding down, and before I know it, August 19th will be here.

Normally I self-relax using the half-and-half method, but I'm pretty sure this time I want to do the whole head in one fell swoop.  I like your method of pre-parting the hair into actual relaxer sections.  I think I'll start with the standard 4 sections, and then break down each of those into perhaps 10-12 more sections.  Then all I need to do is apply the relaxer.

My question is this....what do you use to hold your sections?  I have tons and tons of bobbypins.  Will these work if I keep them closer to the bottom of the sections, away from the scalp and relaxer?


----------



## Monaleezza

Help please relaxed ladies.  
My hair is due for a relax (I have a wedding coming up) but I also want to colour it to cover my greys.

Can I relax & colour simultaneously?  If not which do I do first?  And what colourant/relaxer are best to use?

Signed:
Desperate to look good lol


----------



## Loving

sunnieb Your hair is so thick!


----------



## sunnieb

baddison - Thanks!  When I'm self-relaxing, I used those small 2" clips to hold my sections out of the way while I'm oiling and twisting each section.

Once all sections are oiled and twisted, they kinda just stay together.  While applying the relaxer, I just lift a twist, apply relaxer, and move on the next twist.  I'm able to quickly go through my entire head with plenty of time left over to smooth as needed.

Loving - Thanks girl!  It occurred to me today that with all of my chops and mini-chops over the years, I think I have 95% post-LHCF hair!   That thickness is thanks to my LHCF sistas showing me the right way to care for my hair!


----------



## sunnieb

Monaleezza said:


> Help please relaxed ladies.
> My hair is due for a relax (I have a wedding coming up) but I also want to colour it to cover my greys.
> 
> Can I relax & colour simultaneously?  If not which do I do first?  And what colourant/relaxer are best to use?
> 
> Signed:
> Desperate to look good lol



topnotch1010 can you help???


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I got a great deal on Affirm 5 n 1 and wondered how often is it safe to use?  

Thanks!


----------



## sckri23

Hi ladies thanks for the support I really needed it!!! todays my birthday so im extra happy today


----------



## baddison

sckri23 said:


> Hi ladies thanks for the support I really needed it!!! todays my birthday so im extra happy today


 
@sckri23 Happy Birthday  May the Lord richly bless you with many more!!!


----------



## Cattypus1

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies thanks for the support I really needed it!!! todays my birthday so im extra happy today



Happy Birthday, my Leo Sista!  It's your day, enjoy.


----------



## divachyk

Happy bday sckri23


----------



## sckri23

Thank you so much


----------



## danysedai

Monaleezza said:


> Help please relaxed ladies.
> My hair is due for a relax (I have a wedding coming up) but I also want to colour it to cover my greys.
> 
> Can I relax & colour simultaneously?  If not which do I do first?  And what colourant/relaxer are best to use?
> 
> Signed:
> Desperate to look good lol



Monaleezza, I've used Bigen in Oriental Black when I've been desperate.

But on Saturday I was at the BSS and I saw that Affirm has these vials that allow you to relax and colour the same day.

http://www.avlon.com/fiberguardbridge.html

They sell it as part of the affirm fibergard system, IDK if you could use with your relaxer if it is not Affirm but you could look into it.


----------



## MzRhonda

Monaleezza said:


> Help please relaxed ladies.
> My hair is due for a relax (I have a wedding coming up) but I also want to colour it to cover my greys.
> 
> Can I relax & colour simultaneously?  If not which do I do first?  And what colourant/relaxer are best to use?
> 
> Signed:
> Desperate to look good lol



Monaleezza 

I do and I use Just 5 in Darkest Brown to cover my greys as well. I relax and color on the same day.


----------



## danysedai

ladies, I have my relaxer next Saturday and I have a question.

So yesterday I washed the beautiful curls the stylist gave me last Saturday when she cut my hair. I did an Aphogee treatment and washed and conditioned with Redken Real Control (recommended by same stylist who noticed that my NG was dry), roller set and didn't flat iron the NG. I have my hair in a bun today.

My question is, what do you do during that week? I clarified and we are not supposed to use a lot of products as not to cause buildup, right? But I need something for my edges and back now that my hair is in a bun? I used a tiny bit of ORS Smooth-n-hold pudding and a bit of serum(Orofluido serum). Can I use products or is it better to leave it alone and look a bit disheveled?
Help!


----------



## lilpooky

danysedai said:


> ladies, I have my relaxer next Saturday and I have a question.
> 
> So yesterday I washed the beautiful curls the stylist gave me last Saturday when she cut my hair. I did an Aphogee treatment and washed and conditioned with Redken Real Control (recommended by same stylist who noticed that my NG was dry), roller set and didn't flat iron the NG. I have my hair in a bun today.
> 
> My question is, what do you do during that week? I clarified and we are not supposed to use a lot of products as not to cause buildup, right? But I need something for my edges and back now that my hair is in a bun? I used a tiny bit of ORS Smooth-n-hold pudding and a bit of serum(Orofluido serum). Can I use products or is it better to leave it alone and look a bit disheveled?
> Help!


 
I'm a daily bunner and now that I'm 6 weeks post I've had to break out the Eco-styler gel for my edges. I see nothing wrong with using styling products as long as you consistently wash your hair. I co-wash once a week and I do a regular shampoo and dc once a week as well. If your hair still has build-up, you can add a tsp of baking soda to help. HTH!


----------



## Monaleezza

danysedai said:


> @Monaleezza, I've used Bigen in Oriental Black when I've been desperate.
> 
> But on Saturday I was at the BSS and I saw that Affirm has these vials that allow you to relax and colour the same day.
> 
> http://www.avlon.com/fiberguardbridge.html
> 
> They sell it as part of the affirm fibergard system, IDK if you could use with your relaxer if it is not Affirm but you could look into it.



Thanks for this, I will check out the link now.


----------



## Monaleezza

MzRhonda said:


> @Monaleezza
> 
> I do and I use Just 5 in Darkest Brown to cover my greys as well. I relax and color on the same day.


Thanks for this.  checking UK availability now.


----------



## mschristine

I need to wash my hair so bad. My scalp is so dirty. I don't know why when my hair is flat ironed straight, my scalp gets dirty a lot faster...


----------



## Raspberry

So I finally got Mane & Tail Detangler to work for me!  

I was running late for work this morning and decided to try one of those quick top knot buns.  I didn't want to rake through my hair with the comb trying to get it smooth so I applied a creamy leave-in followed by the M&T Detangler and it worked like a charm , the comb went through my hair with ease.  I guess using it on dry hair was the key. Seems like working with my hair when its wet is almost always a fail .. oh well, I'm so glad I don't have to toss the M&T now cause it was pissing me off that it worked for so many ladies on here


----------



## divachyk

@danysedai, I only avoid products on the ng, the rest of my hair is fair game for whatever. A week before TU, I roller set and gently flat iron my roots to knock out some of the kink so that come TU day, the stylist is not trying to weed through a forrest. The day prior, I'll spritz the ng with water to make the wave patter resurface. I don't drench my ng so as to keep it from thickening back up too much. I then base my scalp and coat the length.

@Raspberry, I have come to enjoy Mane N Tail. I spritz my hair, let it soak in for about 5 minutes, lightly respritz, detangle.


----------



## KiWiStyle

divachyk said:
			
		

> danysedai, I only avoid products on the ng, the rest of my hair is fair game for whatever. A week before TU, I roller set and gently flat iron my roots to knock out some of the kink so that come TU day, the stylist is not trying to week through a forrest. The day prior, I'll spritz the ng with water to make the wave patter resurface. I don't drench my ng so as to keep it from thickening back up too much. I then base my scalp and coat the length.
> 
> Raspberry, I have come to enjoy Mane N Tail. I spritz my hair, let it soak in for about 5 minutes, lightly respritz, detangle.



divachyk

I was considering taking your advise on flat ironing my NG prior to relaxing.  I was just wondering if doing this will make it difficult for my stylist to know where my NG ends and where my relaxed hair starts??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> divachyk
> 
> I was considering taking your advise on flat ironing my NG prior to relaxing.  I was just wondering if doing this will make it difficult for my stylist to know where my NG ends and where my relaxed hair starts??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



you don't need to flat iron bone straight, but like divachyk suggested, you can mist your ng with water (don't drench) to make it a little more wavy.


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> you don't need to flat iron bone straight, but like divachyk suggested, you can mist your ng with water (don't drench) to make it a little more wavy.



Oh, I missed that part!  This sounds like a plan.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

KiWiStyle said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I was considering taking your advise on flat ironing my NG prior to relaxing. I was just wondering if doing this will make it difficult for my stylist to know where my NG ends and where my relaxed hair starts??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 


shortdub78 said:


> you don't need to flat iron bone straight, but like divachyk suggested, you can mist your ng with water (don't drench) to make it a little more wavy.


 
shortdub78 gave it to you right KiWiStyle. I don't flat iron the ng straight from the get-go. One quick pass to knock out some of the kink. I lightly mist the ng to bring back some wave. 

I learned to flat iron the hard way. I tried stretching and when going for a TU, previous stylists had to man handle my hair and was straight ripping through my ng. I also feel that was the cause of some burning -- the aggressive parting was aggravating my scalp. I even suffered severe breakage. Never again. 

That breakage incident led me to roller set, flat iron ng, lightly mist the day prior. The day of TU, I have wave and the ng is visible. My hair still is a bit thick at the roots but not to the point where the stylist would have a hard time parting through the hair.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am going to give myself a touch up this weekend, its been 5 weeks and my last touch up I had huge patches of underprocessed hair.  So this will be the corrective to even everything out.  I have a tub of Mizani Butter Blends which I am going to use again but I am going to follow Nix08 advise of flat ironing the roots the night before, especially my thick patches.


----------



## KiWiStyle

divachyk said:
			
		

> shortdub78 gave it to you right KiWiStyle. I don't flat iron the ng straight from the get-go. One quick pass to knock out some of the kink. I lightly mist the ng to bring back some wave.
> 
> I learned to flat iron the hard way. I tried stretching and when going for a TU, previous stylists had to man handle my hair and was straight ripping through my ng. I also feel that was the cause of some burning -- the aggressive parting was aggravating my scalp. I even suffered severe breakage. Never again.
> 
> That breakage incident led me to roller set, flat iron ng, lightly mist the day prior. The day of TU, I have wave and the ng is visible. My hair still is a bit thick at the roots but not to the point where the stylist would have a hard time parting through the hair.



divachyk

Yeah, those tiny rattail combs are no joke, lol.  I wanted to buy a mini flat iron just for this reason but non of them have the adjustable temperature.   It would be so ideal for NG straightening only.  I'm definitely adopting this to my pre-relaxer reggie.  Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioLove

im going to henna tonight or tomorrow for the first time... if i get good results i'll post pics. I hope it comes out as red as possible


----------



## Cattypus1

ScorpioLove said:
			
		

> im going to henna tonight or tomorrow for the first time... if i get good results i'll post pics. I hope it comes out as red as possible



Please let us know how you do it and how it turns out. My first try was "interesting". I was unprepared for the mess but I'd like to try it again with some guidance. Good luck.


----------



## McBrides3

Hey you guys I'm sorry if someone already asked this question. I am a newbie to this hair forum  But what leavein do you use for what such as: 
Do you use one daily: 
Do you use have one for specifically after washing:
Etc: 

And what leave in do you use for moisture and which one for protein? 
I know I was going to try the salerm leave in and chi silk infusion for protein
But wasn't sure if that's all that I need, since I want a balance of moisture as well since I have dry damaged hair. 

Also do any of you guys moisturize and seal with a leave in and if you do what do you use?

And what do you guys use on your new growth 

I am going on my 4th month stretch and I am going for 6th month, and hopefully I will transition. Hopefully the color in my hair will grow out as well. 

Thank you guys for your applies


----------



## divachyk

McBrides3 said:


> Hey you guys I'm sorry if someone already asked this question. I am a newbie to this hair forum  But what leavein do you use for what such as:
> Do you use one daily:
> Do you use have one for specifically after washing:
> Etc:
> 
> And what leave in do you use for moisture and which one for protein?
> I know I was going to try the salerm leave in and chi silk infusion for protein
> But wasn't sure if that's all that I need, since I want a balance of moisture as well since I have dry damaged hair.
> 
> Also do any of you guys moisturize and seal with a leave in and if you do what do you use?
> 
> And what do you guys use on your new growth
> 
> I am going on my 4th month stretch and I am going for 6th month, and hopefully I will transition. Hopefully the color in my hair will grow out as well.
> 
> Thank you guys for your applies


*Welcome!!!* *McBrides3*

I use a LI on wash day only and a moisturizer daily. 

I rotate my LIs based on whether I'm air drying or roller setting. 

My go-to LI is Bee Mine Hair Milk. My daily moisturizer is Bee Mine Luscious. I've recently grown to love Aubrey Organics White Camellia as a daily moisturizer. I've never tried it as a LI although I will soon but I know it's a great DCner and daily moisturizer. 

I'm protein sensitive, thus I do not use protein based LIs. 

On wash day I apply my LI/moisturize/seal. I do a 3 step process since I have low porosity. I use the same products on my length as my ng.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I have new growth ladies I'm not prepared. I noticed that by the end of the day or if I sweat my hair gets mad poofy. I can see new growth around my edges and my inner parts of my hair oh my. It's not like a whole lot but I won't relax again until maybe Oct which would put me at 24 weeks post. I have been good at sticking with one style and rocking it for a min..I will be rocking this phony pony a bit longer until pageant then wigging it out.


----------



## ScorpioLove

Deep conditioning under heat right now. The henna isn't as red as I want it but hopefully more henna next week will get me to the color I want to be. I took a ton of pics so far


----------



## afroette

I have concluded that my hair does better with no sealing. I will put chi silk infusion on the tips of my hair though.


----------



## sunnieb

I will never go 3 days without cowashing again!

My hair made me pay for it!  All is well today because o cowashed with WEN last night though.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## jazzybklyn

sunnieb said:
			
		

> jazzybklyn - Do you mean right after relaxing as in on relaxer day?  Or, the next day?



Ok I'm late but I mean on relaxer day


----------



## sckri23

I greased my scalp today it kinda itches but im washing tomorrow. I sealed my ends with grease but since I didnt really moisturize will it still help or hurt?


----------



## Lilmama1011

sckri23 said:
			
		

> I greased my scalp today it kinda itches but im washing tomorrow. I sealed my ends with grease but since I didnt really moisturize will it still help or hurt?



If you washing it tomorrow shouldn't be a problem but for days yeah because you would just be blocking moisture for days


----------



## sunnieb

Here's how I'm wearing my hair today:



I'll be 13 weeks post tomorrow and I can't comb through it at all!  It still amazes me that my style-challenged self can get a decent style with all this newgrowth.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

can i really stretch for two more weeks?  i know when i wash my hair today or tomorrow, detangling is going to be a job.  i am going to dry detangle first with some oil.


----------



## Lissa0821

Lissa0821 said:


> I am going to give myself a touch up this weekend, its been 5 weeks and my last touch up I had huge patches of underprocessed hair. So this will be the corrective to even everything out. I have a tub of Mizani Butter Blends which I am going to use again but I am going to follow Nix08 advise of flat ironing the roots the night before, especially my thick patches.


 

I have been on LHCF too long, cause I could not bring myself to relax my hair at 5 weeks.  I colored with with Clariol Natural Instincts and will to continue to do a light blow dry each week until I am ready to relax again.


----------



## Nix08

Oh thank goodness @Lissa0821 I was reading this on my phone and was thinking 5 weeks WHAT? Then I saw myself mentioned and I'm thinking NO! NO! NO! flat iron the roots yes 5 WEEKS no

If you don't already - cowashing will help you get along for at least 3 more weeks...


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 -  how many weeks post are you?  You can do it as long as your hair isn't giving you any problems.

Lissa0821 - girrrrllll, don't make me start a relaxed intervention thread and tag you in it! 

5 weeks is just way to soon.  8 weeks should be your bare bones minimum if at all possible.  I understand your frustration.  Before LHCF, I relaxed every 4 weeks. 

Hang in there and post any questions you have.  We'll help you! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Lissa0821

sunnieb said:


> @shortdub78 - how many weeks post are you? You can do it as long as your hair isn't giving you any problems.
> 
> @Lissa0821 - girrrrllll, don't make me start a relaxed intervention thread and tag you in it!
> 
> 5 weeks is just way to soon. 8 weeks should be your bare bones minimum if at all possible. I understand your frustration. Before LHCF, I relaxed every 4 weeks.
> 
> Hang in there and post any questions you have. We'll help you!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF


 
sunnieb.... Trust me I know, I couldn't bring myself to do it.  So I just covered my grey hairs, they were getting out of hand.  So far so good.


----------



## Lissa0821

Nix08 said:


> Oh thank goodness @Lissa0821 I was reading this on my phone and was thinking 5 weeks WHAT? Then I saw myself mentioned and I'm thinking NO! NO! NO! flat iron the roots yes 5 WEEKS no
> 
> If you don't already - cowashing will help you get along for at least 3 more weeks...


 
Nix08.... Yeah, I had to talk myself off the ledge, I mean put the relaxer tub away.  My birthday is in three weeks so I will hold out until that time.


----------



## Nix08

Oh that will be perfect Lissa0821 to have a fresh relaxer for your bday.  That's good incentive


----------



## sckri23

My phone was dead yesterday when I had this question but what is a clarifying conditioner?


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb
i'm 6 weeks. i am going to try to do it today.


----------



## Jobwright

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> sunnieb
> i'm 6 weeks. i am going to try to do it today.



Are you sure you have enough new growth to only relax your non-processed hair?  If not, wont you run the risk of over processing you already relaxed hair?  I am new to my hhj but I have read about this risk alot.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioLove

Cattypus1 said:


> Please let us know how you do it and how it turns out. My first try was "interesting". I was unprepared for the mess but I'd like to try it again with some guidance. Good luck.



I posted a new thread about it with alot of pics on results and how I did it. wasn't great but hopefully next time its better. I am looking forward to having more red


----------



## baddison

ScorpioLove said:


> I posted a new thread about it with alot of pics on results and how I did it. wasn't great but hopefully next time its better. I am looking forward to having more red


 

I saw that thread!!!  I think your results are beautiful.  Great job!!!


----------



## danysedai

sckri23 said:


> My phone was dead yesterday when I had this question but what is a clarifying conditioner?



I had never heard of one of those, so I googled it and there is a difference of opinion:scratchch.
Some think that something on the ingredients is a mild surfactant that cleanses the hair.
Other people say that it was a confusing term used by companies, and that all that it means is a light conditioner to be used in conjuction with a clarifying shampoo so the hair gets conditioning after being stripped by the shampoo but this type of conditioners do not leave a lot of  buildup. That a clarifying conditioner does not clarify.


----------



## sckri23

danysedai said:
			
		

> I had never heard of one of those, so I googled it and there is a difference of opinion:scratchch.
> Some think that something on the ingredients is a mild surfactant that cleanses the hair.
> Other people say that it was a confusing term used by companies, and that all that it means is a light conditioner to be used in conjuction with a clarifying shampoo so the hair gets conditioning after being stripped by the shampoo but this type of conditioners do not leave a lot of  buildup. That a clarifying conditioner does not clarify.



See I thought that but I wasnt sure and it was bothering the heck outta me thinkin about it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Funny how a week after every relaxer my hair tells me that I need a protein treatment. Never fails.


----------



## Hyacinthe

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> Funny how a week after every relaxer my hair tells me that I need a protein treatment. Never fails.



I co-sign. My hair does the exact same thing.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## TheNDofUO

Hyacinthe said:


> I co-sign. My hair does the exact same thing.
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!



My hair always needs protein. I've been protein overloaded once and I DC'd with Humecto and was all better.


----------



## Evolving78

i went to the salon last friday to get a relaxer at the last minute.  i haven't been to the salon in almost a year.  the stylist was nice, but still had some learning to do when it came to applying chemical services.  there was another stylist there that helped her out and everything came out fine. 

she asked if i wanted a trim.  i told her no, i just had one.  she said my hair was healthy and my ends looked fine.  she stated most people just get one with their touchups.  they kept talking about how long my hair was.  i don't see it.  maybe in a few months, i'll feel differently.  my hair came out bone straight.  i haven't had my hair this straight since last year.  i didn't burn at all.  i liked the way she detangled my hair and she did a nice flat ironing job.  i didn't care for the style though.  i currently like my part in the middle.  i don't do side parts.  it looks like everyone else.  plus i like bigger, fuller hair.  my color looks to be completely gone, but i won't color again until the holidays or wait until the spring.

i feel like washing/dc'ing my hair today, but i don't know if i will have the time.

it was nice to have someone else do my hair.  i think i will go to the salon once a month or to get my touch ups.  but i will never let someone trim my hair.  i will handle that on my own.


----------



## divachyk

@shortdub78, I like getting my salon TUs and I even let my stylist trim. Thankfully I'm in trusting hands right now. I haven't always had it this good so I'm enjoying this moment while it lasts. Congrats on enjoying your visit.


----------



## mschristine

Does anyone know if Aubrey organics makes a leave in?


----------



## lamaria211

healthy2008 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if Aubrey organics makes a leave in?



Yes they do and you can find it on vitacost website


----------



## Stillsaddity

Just brought some Mizani Rose H2O conditioning hairdress and I'm interested in knowing if anyone else uses it and what you think of it. I've seen some very mixed reviews about it, is it really heavy? Will it be good to use during my stretch when I'm doing more protective styles? Any thoughts would be helpful


----------



## mschristine

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Yes they do and you can find it on vitacost website



Thank you!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Ok I have a question. Do you ladies who are many weeks post find their hair really dry? I ask because my hair all of a sudden has become real dry and is knotting a touch. I took my phony pony off tonight in my normal strip tease and my hair inside was soo dry and crispy. I don't use any type of heat at all. I am now dcing with Natures Gate Aloe conditioner. TIA.


----------



## sunnieb

GoddessMaker - absolutely!  I'm currently 13 weeks post.  That's why I cowash every other day and moisturize in sections on the days I don't.

The dc you're doing should help, just put some moisturizer on while your hair is still damp.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

GoddessMaker

I use too all the time. Now I can go up to 8 months post w/ super soooooft NG. It was when I cut sugary drinks out my life & stuck to water all the time when I started noticing the difference in my NG.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Thank you ladies. I don't really drink sugary drinks at all. Maybe I just need to drink more water. That's all I drink throughout the day.


----------



## sunnieb

Relaxer stretching vent:

I'm ready to relax!!

I can't comb my hair!  I had to just moisturize, put in 4 bantu knots and fluff.  I miss my scalp!  

This is me today:



I find myself starting at my relaxer kit everyday!

Boooo!  Hiss!  Ugh!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb hang in there girl you're still looking good


----------



## KiWiStyle

sunnieb said:
			
		

> Relaxer stretching vent:
> 
> I'm ready to relax!!
> 
> I can't comb my hair!  I had to just moisturize, put in 4 bantu knots and fluff.  I miss my scalp!
> 
> This is me today:
> 
> I find myself starting at my relaxer kit everyday!
> 
> Boooo!  Hiss!  Ugh!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



I know how you feel and the shrinkage is ridiculous.  I had just experienced some redness and tenderness which would have caused me to postpone my relaxer, thank goodness it went away.  TWO MORE DAYS!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> GoddessMaker
> 
> I use too all the time. Now I can go up to 8 months post w/ super soooooft NG. It was when I cut sugary drinks out my life & stuck to water all the time when I started noticing the difference in my NG.



Interesting, I would love to cut out sugary drinks. I have cut down a lot but every once in a while I need a coke, lol. I don't put sugar in my coffee or tea. Sometimes I put organic honey in my tea put that's it. Since I'm starting my longest stretch ever, I might need to incorporate this.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sunnieb

How long are you trying to hold out until?

healthy2008

Its funny because when I told someone what I noticed differently they confirmed & said a lot of times moisture from the inside out for your strands (drinking more water) holds more moisture in your hair (softer NG) than moisture from outside in (co-washing). I don't even have to DC for hours upon hours anymore.

Ever notice w/ a lot of NG its like you need to co-wash or DC every 3 days cause its just so dry?! I swear I think its a persons daily water intake. Now I can go 2 weeks w/ no co-wash/DC at 5 months post & my NG is still soft. JMO


----------



## sunnieb

pre_medicalrulz - holding out for another 2 1/2 weeks.  I'll be 16 weeks post.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sunnieb

Yea I like pushing for 16 weeks myself. I understand.


----------



## Nix08

pre_medicalrulz my water intake is abysmal so you may be on to something


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Nix08

LMBO!!!!


----------



## sunnieb

<sigh>

In the middle of moisturizing in sections.  I'm so tired.....





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Angelicus

I stretched for four months. I _could _have gone longer but I got tired of dealing with the six textures lol.

I love the smoothness of my hair since being consistent with this shea butter relaxer I've been using! Good stuff.

Oops, forgot to mention I had an _accident _with my last relaxer application. One side was underprocessed so two weeks later I did a corrective with great success. My next relaxer will probably be in November or December.


----------



## Nix08

I realize that once I get 6/7 weeks post I tend to wear my hair down more as it's easier to style....I just hope this isn't going to cost me months on my goal of wl in 2013 (1 year and 5 months to go).


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Nix08 Are you relaxing in one or two weeks? As of yesterday I was 17 weeks post by accident. I can't take it!!! My shrinkage is out of control. My ponytails shrunk up to neck length! What?!?!


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 - This year has been a big change for me.  I think I've worn my hair down 95% of the time.

When I joined LHCF, I bunned for almost 2 years straight and retained alot of length.  As you know, I just chopped my hair to APL from BSL because my ends were not up to par.

I know it's a combination of wearing my hair down all the time and not keeping my ends properly moisturized.

I've decided not to go back to a strict bunning regimen though.  I'll just pay special attention to my ends.   When I get back to BSL, I will re-evaluate.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

Ms. Tiki Wow you're doing very well:YEP: Even if I don't relax in the next 2 weeks we're still buddies  I'm thinking between 8 and 10 weeks

sunnieb ya, I'm sure there will be consequences but damn I'm looking good   The tea rinsing seems to be making my hair more resilient  Or at least I hope it is.  Catnip is to help with split ends, if that's true I'm hoping that it will add some resiliency to my ends for when I do wear my hair down.


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 - Wait......um, catnip???

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb ya google it No cats have followed me around since using it

Honestly though, if you google teas and how they can improve your hair you'll be amazed and excited


----------



## TheNDofUO

I need to wear my wig. But I'm relaxing soon with a Super Lye relaxer. I want to cornrow but I'm scared for my scalp. What do you think?


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey Ladies! Newbie here! So excited to finally join!

Okay so here is my story: I decided that I wanted to go natural. So in November 2011, while I was 3months pregnant I shaved all my hair off for a fresh start. I mean my hair was going to grow long and thick anyway from being pregnant so why not! erplexed

Well, my hair did nothing but grow at its normal rate. My hair was always dry and I just couldn't manage it. I loved my 4 a/b/c hair. Those little kinks and curls had me smiling then crying in pain because even with loads of Hello Hydration in my hair (and that conditioner is awesome) I still had a hard time detangling. Not to mention I looked like my brothers from the back! 

So in July 2012 I decided to relax it. But instead it ended up texlaxed which I like soooo much better. Its thick but I can comb thru it. My hair went from a 1 inch fro to a 4 inch puff. Now I can rock my hair the way I want to! 

I finally decided to stop being cheap and pay the doggone $6.50. I have been lurking for a while and thanks to you ladies I have devised a regimen that my hair and I both like. Now I have to find staple products. I have decided that I want to use all natural hair products except of course when I want to straighten my hair so I am on a hunt to find those.

I cowash once a week, shampoo once a week, and deep condition twice a week. I take prenatal vitamins mainly because I'm breastfeeding but I will continue those even when I'm done with that. I just bought Elasta QP creme conditioning shampoo so I'm hoping to like that enough to make it a staple. I still use HE HH so even when I start to mainly use all natural products, I will probably continue to use that unless I find an all natural replacement. I have vatika oil which is okay and hot six oil. I hate olive oil. My clarifying shampoo is ORS creamy aloe. I use Nexxus Humectress and ORS mayo as my alternating deep conditioners. Giovanni direct leave in and Cantu shea butter leave in are my leave ins (obviously) but I don't really like them. I don't have any moisturizers either.

Natural hair care lines I'm looking into:
Hydroquench systems (made my first purchase today)
Bee Mine
Shecentit
Silk dreams
Hairitage Hydrations
Qhemet Biologics
Hairveda
Oyin Handmade
Curls
Giovanni- I love SAS!
Aubrey Organics

Happy hair growing and maintaining ladies!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

New growth you need to have a seat I mean really. You will not fight with your sister already relaxed. You seem to be a moisture hog too and I'm not going for it one bit. I have cowashed more than desired bc if I don't I can forget pulling you into a pony with ease. I only wonder if that sulfur mix has been the reason bc a month a go I had no new growth now the middle of my head is a hot mess. I hope I can make it til Oct.


----------



## Cattypus1

Babygrowth said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies! Newbie here! So excited to finally join!
> 
> Okay so here is my story: I decided that I wanted to go natural. So in November 2011, while I was 3months pregnant I shaved all my hair off for a fresh start. I mean my hair was going to grow long and thick anyway from being pregnant so why not! erplexed
> 
> Well, my hair did nothing but grow at its normal rate. My hair was always dry and I just couldn't manage it. I loved my 4 a/b/c hair. Those little kinks and curls had me smiling then crying in pain because even with loads of Hello Hydration in my hair (and that conditioner is awesome) I still had a hard time detangling. Not to mention I looked like my brothers from the back!
> 
> So in July 2012 I decided to relax it. But instead it ended up texlaxed which I like soooo much better. Its thick but I can comb thru it. My hair went from a 1 inch fro to a 4 inch puff. Now I can rock my hair the way I want to!
> 
> I finally decided to stop being cheap and pay the doggone $6.50. I have been lurking for a while and thanks to you ladies I have devised a regimen that my hair and I both like. Now I have to find staple products. I have decided that I want to use all natural hair products except of course when I want to straighten my hair so I am on a hunt to find those.
> 
> I cowash once a week, shampoo once a week, and deep condition twice a week. I take prenatal vitamins mainly because I'm breastfeeding but I will continue those even when I'm done with that. I just bought Elasta QP creme conditioning shampoo so I'm hoping to like that enough to make it a staple. I still use HE HH so even when I start to mainly use all natural products, I will probably continue to use that unless I find an all natural replacement. I have vatika oil which is okay and hot six oil. I hate olive oil. My clarifying shampoo is ORS creamy aloe. I use Nexxus Humectress and ORS mayo as my alternating deep conditioners. Giovanni direct leave in and Cantu shea butter leave in are my leave ins (obviously) but I don't really like them. I don't have any moisturizers either.
> 
> Natural hair care lines I'm looking into:
> Hydroquench systems (made my first purchase today)
> Bee Mine
> Shecentit
> Silk dreams
> Hairitage Hydrations
> Qhemet Biologics
> Hairveda
> Oyin Handmade
> Curls
> Giovanni- I love SAS!
> Aubrey Organics
> 
> Happy hair growing and maintaining ladies!



Welcome Babygrowth!  I recently began texlaxing and I'm loving the texture. I wish I had started long ago because I have APL length hair with most of it bone-straight. I like to do twist outs and  I love the Qhemet line too.  I tried the Aethoiopika butter today which provided some unbelievable detangling and comb-out. I'm in flat twists right now and dying to take them down 
so that I can see what the butter will do for my twists. I tried the wheatgrass shampoo too but the jury is still out on that one. My hair was kind of tangly after the shampoo.  I just finished a 15&1/2 week stretch (two weeks post today)and planning on stretching to December-my second stretch ever.  Good luck and again, welcome.


----------



## divachyk

Just saying hello to all. My hair is behaving and we are in love (for now). We are known to disagree at moments notice so I embrace the moments when all is well.


----------



## mschristine

I couldn't find any of the Giovanni direct leave in. I had to order it online..hope it gets here in time for my DC


----------



## Babygrowth

Cattypus1 said:


> Welcome Babygrowth! I recently began texlaxing and I'm loving the texture. I wish I had started long ago because I have APL length hair with most of it bone-straight. I like to do twist outs and I love the Qhemet line too. I tried the Aethoiopika butter today which provided some unbelievable detangling and comb-out. I'm in flat twists right now and dying to take them down
> so that I can see what the butter will do for my twists. I tried the wheatgrass shampoo too but the jury is still out on that one. My hair was kind of tangly after the shampoo. I just finished a 15&1/2 week stretch (two weeks post today)and planning on stretching to December-my second stretch ever. Good luck and again, welcome.


 
Thank you! I think I'm going to look into that butter because its been coming up alot lately!  For some reason I expected that from that shampoo. I will not be trying it.


----------



## growbaby

I'm 10 weeks post & half way done with my stretch today. It's going very well thanks to my new found new growth love Hawaiian silky 14-1. My 1.5 inches of new growth isn't even bothering me yet


----------



## Cattypus1

Babygrowth said:
			
		

> Thank you! I think I'm going to look into that butter because its been coming up alot lately!  For some reason I expected that from that shampoo. I will not be trying it.



I was expecting some comb-out too. I will try it again before I donate it to my DGD who recently did the big chop to natural. Loving the butter though...second day of my twist-out and no frizzies yet and very soft. Usually those two conditions do not go together.


----------



## lovebug10

Babygrowth said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies! Newbie here! So excited to finally join!
> 
> Okay so here is my story: I decided that I wanted to go natural. So in November 2011, while I was 3months pregnant I shaved all my hair off for a fresh start. I mean my hair was going to grow long and thick anyway from being pregnant so why not! erplexed
> 
> Well, my hair did nothing but grow at its normal rate. My hair was always dry and I just couldn't manage it. I loved my 4 a/b/c hair. Those little kinks and curls had me smiling then crying in pain because even with loads of Hello Hydration in my hair (and that conditioner is awesome) I still had a hard time detangling. Not to mention I looked like my brothers from the back!
> 
> So in July 2012 I decided to relax it. But instead it ended up texlaxed which I like soooo much better. Its thick but I can comb thru it. My hair went from a 1 inch fro to a 4 inch puff. Now I can rock my hair the way I want to!
> 
> I finally decided to stop being cheap and pay the doggone $6.50. I have been lurking for a while and thanks to you ladies I have devised a regimen that my hair and I both like. Now I have to find staple products. I have decided that I want to use all natural hair products except of course when I want to straighten my hair so I am on a hunt to find those.
> 
> I cowash once a week, shampoo once a week, and deep condition twice a week. I take prenatal vitamins mainly because I'm breastfeeding but I will continue those even when I'm done with that. I just bought Elasta QP creme conditioning shampoo so I'm hoping to like that enough to make it a staple. I still use HE HH so even when I start to mainly use all natural products, I will probably continue to use that unless I find an all natural replacement. I have vatika oil which is okay and hot six oil. I hate olive oil. My clarifying shampoo is ORS creamy aloe. I use Nexxus Humectress and ORS mayo as my alternating deep conditioners. Giovanni direct leave in and Cantu shea butter leave in are my leave ins (obviously) but I don't really like them. I don't have any moisturizers either.
> 
> Natural hair care lines I'm looking into:
> Hydroquench systems (made my first purchase today)
> Bee Mine
> Shecentit
> Silk dreams
> Hairitage Hydrations
> Qhemet Biologics
> Hairveda
> Oyin Handmade
> Curls
> Giovanni- I love SAS!
> Aubrey Organics
> 
> Happy hair growing and maintaining ladies!



Welcome!! If you're looking into natural lines Darcy's Botanicals is one of my favorites!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth

Thanks lovebug10

What are some of your favorite products? I see the pumpkin condish and transitioning creme are popular?


----------



## Lucie

I am so lazy, I am embarrassed. I still CW daily. I just got a haircut on Sunday. So far, I've used argan oil. A nice member sent it to me. My hair likes it. I do DC sometimes.......... when I remember.


----------



## Evolving78

i haven't washed my hair in a week.  i need to wash asap, but i just don't feel like it.


----------



## mschristine

My giovanni direct leave in came today!! My wash day is in two days so I'm all good


----------



## sckri23

Im sad my last healthy wash was yesterday with me being in between jobs right now how am I gonna get more wen???


----------



## lovebug10

Babygrowth said:


> Thanks lovebug10
> 
> What are some of your favorite products? I see the pumpkin condish and transitioning creme are popular?



Babygrowth I swear by the transitioning creme. Seriously the only thing that can soften my new growth. I usually apply it to my newgrowth just as one would apply relaxer when doing a touch up. then I apply a little to the lengths and ends and seal wwith a little oil. My hair is soft for at least 3 days sometimes more if its not too hot and dry outside. 

I also really like the daily leave-in. the vanilla scent smells SO GOOD. Almost like a sweet sugar cookie. It's a lot lighter and thinner than the transitioning creme so I like to use it in the morning when I style.

The products are great and the service is great! I haven't tried anything else but I plan on having a really big haul before the end of the month. I have my eye on quite a few things.


----------



## sharifeh

this seems to be true
I'm trying to drink more water 



pre_medicalrulz said:


> How long are you trying to hold out until?
> 
> 
> 
> Its funny because when I told someone what I noticed differently they confirmed & said a lot of times moisture from the inside out for your strands (drinking more water) holds more moisture in your hair (softer NG) than moisture from outside in (co-washing). I don't even have to DC for hours upon hours anymore.
> 
> Ever notice w/ a lot of NG its like you need to co-wash or DC every 3 days cause its just so dry?! I swear I think its a persons daily water intake. Now I can go 2 weeks w/ no co-wash/DC at 5 months post & my NG is still soft. JMO


----------



## mschristine

I did not tie my hair up last night and I feel so guilty, lol


----------



## Guinan

Have any of you ladies done twist (as if your doing a twist out) in your hair? If so, I do you get the twist from unraveling w/o rubber bands. I wanna do that style (Like how the naturals do) but the twist unravel. I've done the mini braids and they didn't unravel much but the twists unravel. Any suggestions?


----------



## baddison

healthy2008 said:


> I did not tie my hair up last night and I feel so guilty, lol


----------



## divachyk

pelohello said:


> Have any of you ladies done twist (as if your doing a twist out) in your hair? If so, I do you get the twist from unraveling w/o rubber bands. I wanna do that style (Like how the naturals do) but the twist unravel. I've done the mini braids and they didn't unravel much but the twists unravel. Any suggestions?


pelohello
Small rubber bands or some gel. Not ideal but the best I got at the moment.


----------



## Cattypus1

pelohello said:
			
		

> Have any of you ladies done twist (as if your doing a twist out) in your hair? If so, I do you get the twist from unraveling w/o rubber bands. I wanna do that style (Like how the naturals do) but the twist unravel. I've done the mini braids and they didn't unravel much but the twists unravel. Any suggestions?



I've been getting mixed results from using children's barrettes. I usually do flat twists and then twist all the ends together in one twist and put the barrette on until it dries.  I recently tried some twist butter and had the best result ever.  I'm on day 4 of my twist-out and I can probably go the rest of the week before I wash and redo my twists.  Loving the butter.


----------



## sunnieb

healthy2008 said:


> I did not tie my hair up last night and I feel so guilty, lol



 - At least you feel guilty, I'm just like  when I don't tie my hair up! 


Babygrowth - Welcome!  Looks like you have a hair regimen on lock!

I guess misery loves company because skimming through this thread I can see a lot of us catch a case of the "hair lazies" every once and again.


----------



## Nix08

healthy2008 I feel guilty when I don't wrap my hair too 

I'm lazy to go buy my relaxer for my next touch up...


----------



## sharifeh

what do you ladies coat your hair with on a relax day? I mean your ends and previously relaxed hair.
tia


----------



## Americka

sharifeh said:


> what do you ladies coat your hair with on a relax day? I mean your ends and previously relaxed hair.
> tia



I use either oils or vaseline.


----------



## Americka

I decided to relax tonight rather than Saturday. 

ETA: I added a few tablespoons of sunflower oil to the relaxer. I was worried that my hair would come out too straight. It didn't.  I love the texture still in my hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sharifeh said:
			
		

> what do you ladies coat your hair with on a relax day? I mean your ends and previously relaxed hair.
> tia



Coconut oil for me.


----------



## Babygrowth

I am seriously considering relaxing my hair bone straight. I miss the silkiness although I love this relaxed version of my natural hair... I guess this can be achieved with a good flat iron but it doesnt last long and I love washing my hair multiple times a week. 

Just venting...


----------



## mschristine

I feel asleep without tying up my hair again!!! Twice in one week is terrible for me. Giving my hair a good wash and long DC today to make up for it


----------



## Lilmama1011

healthy2008 said:
			
		

> I feel asleep without tying up my hair again!!! Twice in one week is terrible for me. Giving my hair a good wash and long DC today to make up for it



You better get that show on the road or your hair will rebel! I don't care how sleepy or drunk whatever, I tye my hair lol


----------



## mschristine

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> You better get that show on the road or your hair will rebel! I don't care how sleepy or drunk whatever, I tye my hair lol



Lol, I'm usually very good about tying it up at night. Don't know what happened this week. Im back on my game now


----------



## pinkness27

I ended my stretch early bc I just couldn't get the ng to be soft. Hairdresser talked about how the longer I waited to perm the more my ng would matt. (I realize this is not true, I just need to perfect my stretching technique). Then when she was done she was like your hair would be so much longer if you got a perm regularly. 

So my question is...

When your hair breaks from dry ng do you loose thickness or length? I always assumed thickness

ETA: I realize she just wants to get me in there every 4 weeks. And she didn't say anything about tons of hair falling out during washing, but her comments have made me a bit paranoid.


----------



## D.Lisha

As of today I am approximately 11wks and 2 days post.  On Friday of  next week  I'm planning on getting sengalese twist for the next 3 months, which will bring me up to 25weeks post! (longest stretch I've ever done)
I'm confident I can pull it off with the braids added, and I realize that it is a MUST that I stay on top of my regimen in order for this to work and give me the results I desire! --> FULL BSL BY XMAS!
Wish me luck all!  I'm excited and nervous at the same time...


----------



## sunnieb

sharifeh said:


> what do you ladies coat your hair with on a relax day? I mean your ends and previously relaxed hair.
> tia



sharifeh - I use hot six oil on the length and vaseline on the last 2 inches.


----------



## sunnieb

pinkness27 - successful relaxer stretching is definitely a learned skill! 

I'm still learning my hair and I've been on this site for over 3 years!  

If you notice your hair breaking from dry newgrowth and you are over 8 weeks post, go ahead and relax.  Then the next relaxer stretch, try to do better with moisture, cowashing, and other newgrowth managing ways.  Doesn't matter if you lose thickness or length, you don't want to lose either one.

So glad you didn't listen to that hairdresser.  Keep coming here and we'll help you get through it!


----------



## sunnieb

Lilmama1011 said:


> You better get that show on the road or your hair will rebel! I don't care how sleepy or *drunk* whatever, I tye my hair lol


----------



## sckri23

I just passed the 6 week mark on 2 days ago my before hhj norm, that 9 weeks is getting closer.


----------



## miracles11

Just checking in.


----------



## sunnieb

miracles11 said:


> Just checking in.



Me too!


----------



## mochalocks

sunnieb said:


> @pinkness27 - successful relaxer stretching is definitely a learned skill!




I'd love to know how to stretch my relaxer beyond 8-9 weeks without breakage, and to have my new growth under control.


----------



## sunnieb

mochalocks said:
			
		

> I'd love to know how to stretch my relaxer beyond 8-9 weeks without breakage, and to have my new growth under control.



Take it one week at a time.  I remember not being comfortable with waiting over 5 weeks to relax.

I would just add an extra week with each relaxer cycle.  I followed members who were super stretchers and incorporated some of their techniques.

For example, no manipulation doesn't work for me.  My hair demands cowashing every other day and frequent dry detangling.

You have to find what works for you and your hair one week at a time.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

mochalocks
I learned I cannot stretch without compromising my hairs health. I average somewhere between 8-12 weeks. Just depends when my hair starts acting up.


----------



## Onhergrind09

I will be relaxing sometime before the 22nd, I will be sure to post before and after pics.

mochalocs I second what sunnieb said. You have to figure out how to make stretching work for you. When I first started my hair journey I did too much too soon and though I was able to stretch my relaxer for 12+ weeks, it didn't help me retain length because my hair was a hot, tangled mess that broke during the relaxer process since I had pretty much not done anything to my hair while stretching so the breakage was inevitable.

I'd suggest taking it one extra week at a time, make sure your keeping your hair deranged with the right level of moisture & protein so that you not only get length, but health as, well.


----------



## Onhergrind09

pinkness27, don't let her mess with your head or hair, relaxing less than every 8 weeks is what will lead to loss of length and health, since it's very hard with that little new growth not to overlap your relaxer. Remember that she's a hair STYLIST and per get advice doesn't seem to know much about hair health, so stick around here get as much advice as you need, tweek it so it workd for you and in no time you'll be sporting a lovely head of hair like many if the ladies on this forum.


----------



## Lilmama1011

mochalocks said:
			
		

> I'd love to know how to stretch my relaxer beyond 8-9 weeks without breakage, and to have my new growth under control.



I would say roller sets so that way you don't have to comb daily and have unnecessary breakage but the problem is keeping these curls in tact because I do roller sets but the second day they are messed up because they are crush and I have some curls that are more elongated than the others and basically looks a mess. But I would say roller sets because it's no tension unlike buns and sometimes buns you have to do I've the next day and you might feel the need to comb to tidy it up


----------



## Hairroots

I just hit 22 weeks today. I'm going to be relaxing in 2 more weeks. What help me along this stretch was doing DCing every week that's what's up. It keeps my new growth soft as butter. Also I just recently purchased a steamer and all I can about that is OMG!!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Hairroots said:
			
		

> I just hit 22 weeks today. I'm going to be relaxing in 2 more weeks. What help me along this stretch was doing DCing every week that's what's up. It keeps my new growth soft as butter. Also I just recently purchased a steamer and all I can about that is OMG!!!



I was going to ask how you did it. I am nine weeks post today have been deep cond and co-washing weekly and so far I have soft newgrowth as well. Ive also been putting Scurl on my fingertips and scalp massaging. Something is working!


----------



## Stillsaddity

Is anyone using the transition creme during their stretches? I'm only sIx weeks two days post but I bought some to hop ia


----------



## Stillsaddity

I bought some to hopefully make it through a 16 week stretch. I just want to know if anyone is having any good results using the transition creme


----------



## mochalocks

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> I would say roller sets so that way you don't have to comb daily and have unnecessary breakage but the problem is keeping these curls in tact because I do roller sets but the second day they are messed up because they are crush and I have some curls that are more elongated than the others and basically looks a mess. But I would say roller sets because it's no tension unlike buns and sometimes buns you have to do I've the next day and you might feel the need to comb to tidy it up



I rollerset all the time. But when it gets to the 8- 9 week mark it's hard to finger comb my hair.   My new growth is thick as ever.


----------



## mochalocks

sunnieb said:
			
		

> Take it one week at a time.  I remember not being comfortable with waiting over 5 weeks to relax.
> 
> I would just add an extra week with each relaxer cycle.  I followed members who were super stretchers and incorporated some of their techniques.
> 
> For example, no manipulation doesn't work for me.  My hair demands cowashing every other day and frequent dry detangling.
> 
> You have to find what works for you and your hair one week at a time.
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



Thank you. I'll try something different once new growth starts coming in.


----------



## mochalocks

divachyk said:
			
		

> mochalocks
> I learned I cannot stretch without compromising my hairs health. I average somewhere between 8-12 weeks. Just depends when my hair starts acting up.



Right true


----------



## mochalocks

Onhergrind09 said:
			
		

> I will be relaxing sometime before the 22nd, I will be sure to post before and after pics.
> 
> mochalocs I second what sunnieb said. You have to figure out how to make stretching work for you. When I first started my hair journey I did too much too soon and though I was able to stretch my relaxer for 12+ weeks, it didn't help me retain length because my hair was a hot, tangled mess that broke during the relaxer process since I had pretty much not done anything to my hair while stretching so the breakage was inevitable.
> 
> I'd suggest taking it one extra week at a time, make sure your keeping your hair deranged with the right level of moisture & protein so that you not only get length, but health as, well.



Thanks. I'll try this


----------



## Lilmama1011

This is so late and I should of established this by now but I realize my hair loves being wet. It detangled easier and it's seriously little to no breakage but now I got to figure out what style can I do with wet hair that's quick for me to do at night before bed


----------



## sunnieb

Lilmama1011 said:


> This is so late and I should of established this by now but I realize my hair loves being wet. It detangled easier and it's seriously little to no breakage but now I got to figure out what style can I do with wet hair that's quick for me to do at night before bed



Lilmama1011 - See, this right here describes my hair to a tee! 

My dense, tangly newgrowth relaxes and elongates when wet.  It's so addicting because I don't lose much hair and can detangle easily.  That's why I cowash so often.

I've learned to leave my scarf on and just put the back of my hair in 2 braids to go to sleep.  The next day, I have a light braidout.


----------



## NappyNelle

Hey ladies! I hope you don't mind me posting on behalf of my relaxed cousin. (Hey boo! )

I directed her to LHCF and some particular posters for hair inspiration, and she has grown from EL to mid-NL since January. Her regimen includes stretching touchups, protective styling under wigs, co-washing, coconut oil rinsing, no heat, and pinned updos. It may not seem like a big deal, but this is the longest and healthiest her hair has ever been. 

I'm very happy for her and plan to encourage her on to APL, which is her current goal length. I'm sure that once she reaches it, she will change her goal to something longer due to hairnorexia.  I also hope that her progress will encourage her to document through pictures and post comments instead of lurking. (Yes girl, I'm calling you out!)

She would like me to give special shout outs to sunnieb, pre_medicalrulz, divachyk and Nix08. She said you all are particularly encouraging, especially when the natural vs. relaxed threads pop up.


----------



## sckri23

I found out how to temporary straighten my ng without heat or gel. Just moisturizer, grease, a good brush, and a scarf. It stays straight until my next "hair wetting" ie. Sweat, pool time, cowash, wash, dc


----------



## divachyk

NappyNelle said:


> Hey ladies! I hope you don't mind me posting on behalf of my relaxed cousin. (Hey boo! )
> 
> I directed her to LHCF and some particular posters for hair inspiration, and she has grown from EL to mid-NL since January. Her regimen includes stretching touchups, protective styling under wigs, co-washing, coconut oil rinsing, no heat, and pinned updos. It may not seem like a big deal, but this is the longest and healthiest her hair has ever been.
> 
> I'm very happy for her and plan to encourage her on to APL, which is her current goal length. I'm sure that once she reaches it, she will change her goal to something longer due to hairnorexia.  I also hope that her progress will encourage her to document through pictures and post comments instead of lurking. (Yes girl, I'm calling you out!)
> 
> She would like me to give special shout outs to sunnieb, pre_medicalrulz, divachyk and Nix08. She said you all are particularly encouraging, especially when the natural vs. relaxed threads pop up.



Thanks NappyNelle, girl, you know we don't care.  Your post made me smile and truly made my day.  

Hey NappyNelle's cousin -- on behalf of the relaxed ladies, we enjoy being relaxed and truly appreciate that we've helped you along this journey. I'm unsure if you are a paying member but I'm assuming you may not be since NN is posting on your behalf...or could it be that you're a paying a member that is shy? (smile) Whatever the case, we'd love for you to join in on the fun with us.  We'd love to have your input and contributions as I'm sure we can learn from you also.  Until next time...HHG. :blowkiss:


----------



## sckri23

Ok todays thought "hmmm I want a blowout one day but what if its not a wash day?"

So you guys, do you think if I use tresemme fresh start waterless foam shampoo and a heat protectant I could get the same effect?

ETA: Also a blowout with only cool air?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

NappyNelle said:


> Hey ladies! I hope you don't mind me posting on behalf of my relaxed cousin. (Hey boo! )
> 
> I directed her to LHCF and some particular posters for hair inspiration, and she has grown from EL to mid-NL since January. Her regimen includes stretching touchups, protective styling under wigs, co-washing, coconut oil rinsing, no heat, and pinned updos. It may not seem like a big deal, but this is the longest and healthiest her hair has ever been.
> 
> I'm very happy for her and plan to encourage her on to APL, which is her current goal length. I'm sure that once she reaches it, she will change her goal to something longer due to hairnorexia.  I also hope that her progress will encourage her to document through pictures and post comments instead of lurking. (Yes girl, I'm calling you out!)
> 
> She would like me to give special shout outs to sunnieb, pre_medicalrulz, divachyk and Nix08. She said you all are particularly encouraging, especially when the natural vs. relaxed threads pop up.


----------



## sunnieb

NappyNelle - I'm so happy for you cousin! I hope she joins us.  There's always room for another hair sista! 

Yeah, sometimes we act up a bit, but it's all in good fun.  I love all the ladies here!


----------



## sunnieb

sckri23 - Girl, I've tried all kinds of product combos to get that "just washed" effect.  Unfortunately, I couldn't do it.  That's why I just gave up and cowash every other day.

Report back to us if your combo works!


----------



## sckri23

ok the add on the side of the screen caught my attention 

Dark & Lovely® 6 Week Anti-Reversion Cream Serum
Introducing our first styling product developed specifically for relaxed hair, allowing you to preserve your straight, smooth hair up to six weeks in-between relaxing. It is designed to help control frizz, lock in shine while keeping hair soft, full of body and manageable from one shampoo to the next. Also suitable for use on color treated hair.

what yall think about this???


----------



## Qtee

So I texlaxed my hair today..used Mizani butter blends mild..left on for 15 minutes...I'm pretty happy about the results..not much diff from my regular texture which is great for me...I luv my curls but shrinkage was killing me...I wont know how the curls will really look until I wash and go..right now my hair is in 10 plaits for a braid out..my braid outs are usually a fail cause of the frizz ..so I'm hoping the relaxed texture will result a better braid out..

Ok pics...this is my hair during the midstep protein treatment..









Sorry I attached these from my phone and they are sideways..


----------



## sckri23

sunnieb said:


> sckri23 - Girl, I've tried all kinds of product combos to get that "just washed" effect.  Unfortunately, I couldn't do it.  That's why I just gave up and cowash every other day.
> 
> Report back to us if your combo works!



you mean the "look" or the "feel" cause i dont think anything but washing is gonna get that "clean feel" effect


----------



## sunnieb

Qtee - Lookin' good!

sckri23 - I just wanted the "look" and couldn't get it.


----------



## sckri23

sunnieb hopefully i can get the look with something


----------



## sckri23

testing testing 1. 2. 3.

ETA: yay i did it!!!!! now that my pic is up dont i look cute in my micros??? lol


----------



## sckri23

I just found a wig in my gma house how do I look lol I think my head is too small for the style


----------



## lovebug10

Stillsaddity said:


> Is anyone using the transition creme during their stretches? I'm only sIx weeks two days post but I bought some to hop ia



Stillsaddity do you mean the Darcy's Botanicals Transitioning creme? If so then yes, I use this everyday and I swear by it. Best purchase for my hair


----------



## divachyk

If I may be honest sckri23, at first glance, I say pass. It simply looks like it's just sitting on your head without being styled. Now if you tame it a bit and make it fit your face and your true style, maybe even pin it back and throw a flower on the side, then it might be a go.


----------



## sckri23

divachyk said:
			
		

> If I may be honest sckri23, at first glance, I say pass. It simply looks like it's just sitting on your head without being styled. Now if you tame it a bit and make it fit your face and your true style, maybe even pin it back and throw a flower on the side, then it might be a go.



I think I made it worse lol oops

ETA: I cant get my fingers through it and I tried poofing it up oh no


----------



## Nix08

@NappyNelle 's cousin... way to go   Should you ever have any specific questions feel free to PM

@Qtee looking good


----------



## Lilmama1011

sckri23 said:
			
		

> I just found a wig in my gma house how do I look lol I think my head is too small for the style



It look like it hides your face


----------



## Lilmama1011

sckri23 said:
			
		

> I just found a wig in my gma house how do I look lol I think my head is too small for the style



Or closes in on your face but it doesnt look terrible


----------



## sunnieb

For the first time in my hair journey, I looked in the mirror this morning and was like..........WHOA!

I have so much newgrowth!  It's all dense, thick, and packed in there.  It looks like I have a layer of black cotton balls with straight hair sitting on top. 

I can tell you right now, going past 15 weeks is a learning experience!  

Even with all of that, I look damn cute today!  

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

I tried it a different way last night but the pic wouldnt download scurl worked miracles I could finally finger comb it.

A little hair showin a headband and a backwards wig.
I like it better this way


----------



## baddison

sunnieb said:


> For the first time in my hair journey, I looked in the mirror this morning and was like..........WHOA!
> 
> I have so much newgrowth! It's all dense, thick, and packed in there. It looks like I have a layer of black cotton balls with straight hair sitting on top.
> 
> I can tell you right now, going past 15 weeks is a learning experience!
> 
> Even with all of that, I look damn cute today!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF


 

LOL!!!  Boy! - do I know how you feel!!  18weeks this week.  But there's hope over the horizon.  Sunday is my relaxer day...YAAAYYYY!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

baddison said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  Boy! - do I know how you feel!!  18weeks this week.  But there's hope over the horizon.  Sunday is my relaxer day...YAAAYYYY!!!



YAY!!  I can't wait to see your results!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

divachyk said:
			
		

> If I may be honest sckri23, at first glance, I say pass. It simply looks like it's just sitting on your head without being styled. Now if you tame it a bit and make it fit your face and your true style, maybe even pin it back and throw a flower on the side, then it might be a go.



I gotta say, girl...you are da ish!  Say what you mean and make it cool. I applaud you.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Awww... Everyone's late in their stretch.... I relaxed too early! But let's be honest, 23 weeks got to go


----------



## sunnieb

baddison - I can't wait to relax!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm going to end my stretch on Friday because we now have plans for Saturday. 

See you in the Relaxer Reveal Thread!!!


----------



## sunnieb

TheNDofUO - 23 weeks!!!  

I ain't mad at cha'!


----------



## TheNDofUO

sunnieb I felt it during the pre-touch up detangle. I almost broke down during that


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I'm officially over me hair. Ugh


----------



## QueenAmaka

Hi Ladies!

Just wanted to share: I tried silk elements edge gel today and it is AWESOME. It managed to keep my edges under control all day! Definitely a keeper 

(I'm 6 weeks post and nothing other than the scarf method was working to help my edges lay down. This  works better than the scarf method)


----------



## beloved1bx

I relaxed my hair on Friday at 10 weeks post.  I usually stretch about 12 weeks but I have a wedding this week.  I think I could have 'claimed' BSL but I got an eyeful of those ends...WOOF.  So I did a bit of self trimming.  I know I have more to trim, but I'm going to do a little at a time.  I don't want to shock my system, haha. 

I generally shed like a dog, but I feel like it went up a notch over this summer.  When I run my hand down the length of my ponytail, it feels much thinner.  My hair isn't very dense in the first place and I have fine strands so I'm upset about that.  I'll chalk this up to a set-back and work on it for the rest of the year.


----------



## Cattypus1

beloved1bx said:
			
		

> I relaxed my hair on Friday at 10 weeks post.  I usually stretch about 12 weeks but I have a wedding this week.  I think I could have 'claimed' BSL but I got an eyeful of those ends...WOOF.  So I did a bit of self trimming.  I know I have more to trim, but I'm going to do a little at a time.  I don't want to shock my system, haha.
> 
> I generally shed like a dog, but I feel like it went up a notch over this summer.  When I run my hand down the length of my ponytail, it feels much thinner.  My hair isn't very dense in the first place and I have fine strands so I'm upset about that.  I'll chalk this up to a set-back and work on it for the rest of the year.



Still looks like you're pretty close to BSL.


----------



## lovebug10

I am 8 weeks post and I'm itching to relax at 10 weeks post... the only thing is im far from my stylist now. The minimum I'll wait is 12 weeks post.

Do you ladies flat iron your new growth? If so, how is that working for you and how often do you do it?


----------



## KiWiStyle

beloved1bx said:
			
		

> I relaxed my hair on Friday at 10 weeks post.  I usually stretch about 12 weeks but I have a wedding this week.  I think I could have 'claimed' BSL but I got an eyeful of those ends...WOOF.  So I did a bit of self trimming.  I know I have more to trim, but I'm going to do a little at a time.  I don't want to shock my system, haha.
> 
> I generally shed like a dog, but I feel like it went up a notch over this summer.  When I run my hand down the length of my ponytail, it feels much thinner.  My hair isn't very dense in the first place and I have fine strands so I'm upset about that.  I'll chalk this up to a set-back and work on it for the rest of the year.



What a difference a nice trim makes.  To be honest, your hair appears longer to me now that it's cut....crazy I know.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Qtee and beloved1bx, looking good.

sunnieb, you're a boss for stretching that long. 

sckri23, let me phone a friend re: your wig. JJamiah, please get up in here and help sckri23 make her wig look fly. 

Cattypus1, thank you. That's the supervisor in me I suppose. 

Ms. Tiki, girl you still haven't texlaxed.


----------



## divachyk

I'm 8 weeks post this week and will TU next week. I don't have that go-get-em stretchers mentality. Fighting with my hair is not the business. I take the easy way out and end my stretch relatively quickly.


----------



## JJamiah

divachyk said:


> @Qtee and @beloved1bx, looking good.
> 
> @sunnieb, you're a boss for stretching that long.
> 
> @sckri23, let me phone a friend re: your wig. @JJamiah, please get up in here and help @sckri23 make her wig look fly.
> 
> @Cattypus1, thank you. That's the supervisor in me I suppose.
> 
> @Ms. Tiki, girl you still haven't texlaxed.


 
sckri23 wet it down and hang dry. try not to agigtate the curls to much, just lightly finger it to clump some. Let it dry. I am assuming it is a half wig, if not I would wear it as one. Leaving some of your hair your hair out in the front to blend a bit. I'd make this a natural big hair style if it was me... either putting a little edge control on the front and pushing it back to make it look like mine, a head band that compliments the style, or part down the middle about an inch in, and have some hair from the middle top to cover it, blending with bits and pieces of the half wig. 

I tried to explain several senerios, I hope I was clear. it's almost 3 am LOL.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

@divachyk I texlaxed on Fri. I just don't feel like dealing with my hair. Whenever I run is soaking wet. I flat ironed Sun night and mon I went for a walk and my hair was dripping. Then it started to frizz. ugh Plus, I cut a touch of it to start evening it out even though I said I wouldn't until Dec. I can't do anything with it other than put it in a pony. If it's out it goes from almost WL to BSL even after a texlax. I realize I'm going to have to grow to HL for it to sit WL.


----------



## sunnieb

beloved1bx - awesome progress and trim!  What trimming method did you use?  I trimmed about the same amount as you, but I don't think my hemline is as straight as yours.  I won't find out until I relax on Friday.

lovebug10 - I don't flatiron my newgrowth because I don't have the skills.  I've learned to stretch my relaxers without heat.

Ms. Tiki - I understand.  

divachyk - Thanks, but this is hard! :

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

lovebug10 said:
			
		

> I am 8 weeks post and I'm itching to relax at 10 weeks post... the only thing is im far from my stylist now. The minimum I'll wait is 12 weeks post.
> 
> Do you ladies flat iron your new growth? If so, how is that working for you and how often do you do it?



Every 2 weeks its helps with combing when the washes finally revert the straightening effect then moisturize again an hour later to keep ng in tiptop shape


----------



## sckri23

JJamiah said:
			
		

> sckri23 wet it down and hang dry. try not to agigtate the curls to much, just lightly finger it to clump some. Let it dry. I am assuming it is a half wig, if not I would wear it as one. Leaving some of your hair your hair out in the front to blend a bit. I'd make this a natural big hair style if it was me... either putting a little edge control on the front and pushing it back to make it look like mine, a head band that compliments the style, or part down the middle about an inch in, and have some hair from the middle top to cover it, blending with bits and pieces of the half wig.
> 
> I tried to explain several senerios, I hope I was clear. it's almost 3 am LOL.



I didnt think about water, I used scurl and everything started loosening up. I could fingercomb and everything. I tried the half wig thing yesterday it was cute. 

I was dcing with tresemme conditioner and wanted some chinese food, my edges were out for a sec but the rest of my hair was in the showercap, it looked amazing!! And the conditioner made my edges look straight under the headband.

My grandfather even said "You look nice. I like that, you look like a natural nappy-headed woman" lol


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I realized just how much I was rambling during my vent. I guess I shouldn't be frustrated considering there are many who would kill to have my length.


----------



## Lymegreen

just tried a new to me product: 

beautiful textures moisture butter

my relaxed hair love it!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

divachyk said:
			
		

> I'm 8 weeks post this week and will TU next week. I don't have that go-get-em stretchers mentality. Fighting with my hair is not the business. I take the easy way out and end my stretch relatively quickly.



I am so with you here!!! Thght it was  just me. I relax on Sat at 10 wks and I am dying! I usu dont go past 8 wks but work prevented that TU and Ive been natural the last two yrs this is only my 2nd relaxer. You would think I have better patience but I dont!! Lol!! Creamy crack to the rescue!


----------



## baddison

beloved1bx said:


> I relaxed my hair on Friday at 10 weeks post. I usually stretch about 12 weeks but I have a wedding this week. I think I could have 'claimed' BSL but I got an eyeful of those ends...WOOF. So I did a bit of self trimming. I know I have more to trim, but I'm going to do a little at a time. I don't want to shock my system, haha.
> 
> I generally shed like a dog, but I feel like it went up a notch over this summer. When I run my hand down the length of my ponytail, it feels much thinner. My hair isn't very dense in the first place and I have fine strands so I'm upset about that. I'll chalk this up to a set-back and work on it for the rest of the year.


 
Your hair looks very nice!!


----------



## lovebug10

I'm glad to know im not the only one struggling after 8 weeks.


----------



## sharifeh

sunnieb I wish I had the skills to flatiron my ng too. 
How did you ladies learn how to do that?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

sharifeh said:
			
		

> sunnieb I wish I had the skills to flatiron my ng too.
> How did you ladies learn how to do that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I learned from a youtube video before that I didnt know you could a flatiron to help in stretching


----------



## sckri23

I have a question what can I use melted grease for? Im stayin at my grandmothers for the week and accidentally left my blue magic coconut grease in the car. Now its pure oil!! How can I use it in this state?


----------



## divachyk

KaramelDiva1978, team no stretch unite! 

@lovebug10, I don't want to put to much heat on my hair so I reserve flat ironing my ng for 1 week before TU only. It helps smooth out some of the kink.

@sharifeh, it's the same as flat ironing your length except you flat iron the ng area only.


----------



## irisak

sckri23 said:
			
		

> I have a question what can I use melted grease for? Im stayin at my grandmothers for the week and accidentally left my blue magic coconut grease in the car. Now its pure oil!! How can I use it in this state?



sckri23 if you put it in the fridge it should solidify again.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## irisak

sckri23 said:
			
		

> I have a question what can I use melted grease for? Im stayin at my grandmothers for the week and accidentally left my blue magic coconut grease in the car. Now its pure oil!! How can I use it in
> Double post


----------



## Qtee

Shingled my hair today....I have a little bit more hangtime..I could have texlaxed a little longer but overall I'm happy about it..


----------



## beloved1bx

sunnieb i just pulled my hair back into a low ponytail at the base of my head. Then i just slowly pulled a hair tie down the length of the ponytail until i got to a point where i wanted to cut. Then i just snipped straight across. That's why the cut looks so blunt. I had bookmarked a link on how to cut a V or U shape but i was too lazy to boot up my laptop to look for it, LoL.


----------



## Angelicus

Too lazy to roller set tonight. I'll set it tomorrow morning before work.

Sent from my phone using LHCF App.


----------



## ATLcutey20

I relaxed my hair last week at 11wks post. My ends looked horrible!

I went to the hair salon Tuesday for a wash & cut ...and I love it! 

Back to SL for now.


----------



## Solitude

^^ Your hair looks really good. I would love to get a cut as well, but I'm afraid that I'll regret it.


----------



## ATLcutey20

Solitude said:


> ^^ Your hair looks really good. I would love to get a cut as well, but I'm afraid that I'll regret it.


 
Thanks! I was scared at first, especially since I went to a new stylist, but I figured even if she mucked it up, hair will grow back. I'm glad I don't have a horror story though . lol


----------



## sharifeh

I just got Darcy's botanicals transitioning creme. I know a few of you must use it. Are y'all heavy handed with it? Do y'all apply it to all your new growth?


----------



## sckri23

New staple moisturizer


----------



## lovely_locks

I just relaxed my hair and my hair started to shed. I deep conditioned my hair and I am gunna start a no heat hair regime. I need some help with styles. My hair is short (nl)


----------



## Raspberry

I had a Hairpocalypse today 

I just _had_ to wash my hair before work this morning, I hate going longer than 5 days without a wash...it was killing me  Upon t-shirt drying I applied leave-ins and detangled half of my head and tension blow-dried without too much trouble.  I must've missed a step with the other half of my head cause it was soo tangled and ridiculous, took forever to finger comb through it. I couldn't think of a style that would look with half my hair nice looking and the other half a mess. I was late to work.. which made me feel foolish smh. 

My hair ended up looking something like Whoopi's in this gif.. I like the thickness and my scalp feels good but I should've waited until after work to wash.


----------



## lovebug10

sharifeh said:
			
		

> I just got Darcy's botanicals transitioning creme. I know a few of you must use it. Are y'all heavy handed with it? Do y'all apply it to all your new growth?



sharifeh I part my hair into 1-2 inch sections and I apply it to my new growth until until it feels soft and there's no crunchiness. Its time consuming but I usually only have to do it once per week after a wash and then for the test of the week I rub my scalp with my fingertips and wherever feels dry or rough I just put a little more. This method has worked for me and ensures that all my new growth is soft and moist

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Qtee I have watched shingling vids but will you share your technique and what products you use?

ATLcutey20 your hair is gorgeous! Nothing makes a statement like freshly relaxed hair with freshly trimmed ends. I've learned my lesson about going too long in between trims. Never again. Health over length is my new motto.

sharifeh re: DB transitioning creme. I reserve my use for ng only. I finger part my hair, apply product, smush it in really good by massaging it in. I have read that some use root - tip. I think Mische uses it root - tip.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Wrong thread...


----------



## Qtee

divachyk said:


> @Qtee I have watched shingling vids but will you share your technique and what products you use?



I use gel mostly ecostyler.  I separate my hair into 4 sections.  I add my leave in (conditioner, oil and water in my spray bottle..I like mine a creamy consistency) then I seal with my oil mixture (olive, coconut and argon oil).  I separate each smaller sections.  Add gel, rake and smooth with my fingers.  When I finished each section then I take some gel and smooth the top of my head as if I'm putting it in a ponytail.  Lastly I shake.  Also make sure my hair is pretty wet.  If ur hair gets dry then spritz it with just water.

ETA: I use alot of gel and I can usually get 3 day hair out of it.  I dont pineapple or anything.  I just wet it in the morning and shake.  By the 3rd day its up in a band (or a pantyhose band)..


----------



## Hyacinthe

ATLcutey20 said:
			
		

> I relaxed my hair last week at 11wks post. My ends looked horrible!
> 
> I went to the hair salon Tuesday for a wash & cut ...and I love it!
> 
> Back to SL for now.



Girl your hair is gorgeous. I recently trimmed a good bit of hair after my relaxer n I don't regret it,now I'm gonna dust every 6 weeks cuz going twelve weeks is doing more harm than good.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## LdyKamz

Does anyone have any pictures of straw sets on their relaxed hair. I've looked all over the board and I can only find natural straw sets. Is it true that with relaxed hair it won't look very nice. I don't want a loose wave style. I want the tight curls.


----------



## sckri23

Ugh I am done!! No more washes till my 9th week. This is crazy I can deal with my ng when its dry but not when its wet?! Im just gonna get dry shampoos for 5 weeks post and beyond. To much hassle. I saw huge strands coming out, and I was just detangling with a wide tooth comb. Im not really gentle but still wet hair and a leave in should makes things easier.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Loving my silky hair  woop woop 1 day post..woop and woop


----------



## avi1derful

KammyGirl said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any pictures of straw sets on their relaxed hair. .




Did a quick google search for you













I love straw sets, and NO they're not only for women with natural hair!


(hopefully the pics show up!)


----------



## LdyKamz

avi1derful said:


> Did a quick google search for you
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164409
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164411
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164413
> 
> I love straw sets, and NO they're not only for women with natural hair!
> 
> 
> (hopefully the pics show up!)


 
Yes! I love it! The first pic is exactly the look I am going for. Thanks! I was worried they wouldn't come out right.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

Any pics of cold wave rod sets on relaxed hair?


----------



## baddison

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Loving my silky hair  woop woop 1 day post..woop and woop


 

You and me both!!!  Lost a lotta length due to a serious cut, but imma get that back in a hot minute! I joined the NJOY hair concoction challenge for 4months.  I'm gonna be real dilligent this time, since thats exactly when my next relaxer is due!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

baddison said:
			
		

> You and me both!!!  Lost a lotta length due to a serious cut, but imma get that back in a hot minute! I joined the NJOY hair concoction challenge for 4months.  I'm gonna be real dilligent this time, since thats exactly when my next relaxer is due!



I'll try not to slack on the oiling but for me using it more often means more washing so I'm not sure how often I'll use it. Maybe 4 x a week.


----------



## sckri23

I wanna try this!!!!!!!

Natural ingredient relaxer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXXOjlpuTRs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mschristine

I got mad at my hair today and started snipping off some ends....gonna have to snip off more and more as it grows to get rid of all the damage


----------



## PinkSunshine77

I recently trimmed on the 18th but was playing around looking at my ends yesterday and darn it, I see some splits. S&D'ing them suckers this week


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Question do I need to discontinue use of my sulfur growth aid prior to relaxing? My hair is out of control and I really feel like slapping on some relaxer now and never stretch this long again. My head looks like I'm back natural again and that isn't cute.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

GoddessMaker said:
			
		

> Question do I need to discontinue use of my sulfur growth aid prior to relaxing? My hair is out of control and I really feel like slapping on some relaxer now and never stretch this long again. My head looks like I'm back natural again and that isn't cute.



Yes. At least 7 days. Someone mentioned this in the Njoy Concoction Challenge and she said her relaxer burned from not waiting or removing it from her scalp.


----------



## growbaby

Would you say this is a "normal" amount of shedding after a wash, DC, and installation of twists 13 weeks post? (same shed hair in both pics)


----------



## TheNDofUO

Oops....


----------



## Guinan

growbaby said:
			
		

> Would you say this is a "normal" amount of shedding after a wash, DC, and installation of twists 13 weeks post? (same shed hair in both pics)



Yes! That's amazing that u have so little, I have double that amount when I finger comb.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## growbaby

pelohello said:
			
		

> Yes! That's amazing that u have so little, I have double that amount when I finger comb.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


Phew! Thanx! It was makin me nervous lol


----------



## divachyk

Combing my hair and feeling the comb graze across my scalp shouldn't feel this good. I fall in love all over again after a fresh TU.


----------



## divachyk

GoddessMaker said:


> Question do I need to discontinue use of my sulfur growth aid prior to relaxing? My hair is out of control and I really feel like slapping on some relaxer now and never stretch this long again. My head looks like I'm back natural again and that isn't cute.



I stop any sulfur based products 2 weeks ahead for safekeeping but as previously mentioned, 7 days is typically the recommendation. I stop well before that as I don't want to take any chances. GoddessMaker


----------



## sckri23

I used to think stretching for 2 years was crazy but then I washed saturday and loved the feel of my ng and I actually air dried with no leave in to keep the curl....... 

Big mistake I had the most problems trying to get fingers through to style my hair for church. But I love my curls now. But im texlaxing on thursday so I will still have some curl.


----------



## Nix08

When I'm due for a TU I really don't like my hair


----------



## Lymegreen

I'm 3 weeks post and starting to see new growth.  This stretch I am going to pay special attention so I track every stage.


----------



## Onhergrind09

I relaxed on the 21st, and I will prob relax again at 12 weeks.  I think I'm over stretching my relaxer for  longer than that.  It still leaves me with reduced overlap since I generally have 1inch+ of growth every 2 months.


----------



## acapnleo

I relaxed this morning before work... Was making good timing until it was time to rinse, which always takes forever... So I'm in a damp-back-of the-head bun... And ... finished the alto ego relaxer off... I think I'm back in the market for a switch.

ETA: last relaxer was May 2012


----------



## growbaby

Today's makeshift bun due to my 1st twist out-fail.. Im running out of hair styles & I still have 8 weeks until me TU .. Smh


----------



## mschristine

My hair was so dry and puffy today. I needed a cowash badly. My hair felt great while I was rinsing the conditioner out of my hair. I needed that so much...


----------



## Cattypus1

I don't know what is going on with my scalp but today all of a sudden it's like I suddenly became tender-headed. I'm very gentle with my scalp and try to be with my hair...I'm 6&1/2 weeks post on my first Texlax experience. I noticed some breakage at my crown which looks like it might have been the result of my previous 15&1/2 week stretch.  For the last week or so I've been so mad at my hair that the barber shop is lookin pretty good.  I just can't figure out what's going on.


----------



## sckri23

An angry rant.

So I was talkin to my mom today, I forgot what it was about but it was something I read on the internet. She said "you believe everything you read on the internet," ok 1. Im the most skeptical person I know. I mean seriously I looked up about 8 different hair care websites for 2 months before starting my journey but to continue... "like that site you always on, look what they did to your hair!!!!" Ok whaaaatt??? What did yall do to my hair besides help me get to 9 weeks??? Cause I sure as hayl wouldnt have gotten here by daym myself... I made a vow to myself that I wasnt gonna speak a word about my hair to anyone and I havent so why did it come up??? Im so serious about that vow that I didnt even tell her that I stretched to 9 weeks from my usual 4 weeks with the help of yall. Why did my hair come up??? I would say im soo done but I dont know how that possible when I was already done and keeping to it. I dont even say my head itches but somehow my hair came up! Lord I swear yall when I get shoulder length im not gonna look for an apology im just gonna swing my hair.


----------



## bebezazueta

sckri23  keep your end goal in mind. I had folks teasing me, a grown woman, when I was trying to stretch & bun my hair at NL. Now they are silenced by my MBL hair. 

Congrats on your first stretch & WELCOME!


----------



## sckri23

bebezazueta said:
			
		

> sckri23  keep your end goal in mind. I had folks teasing me, a grown woman, when I was trying to stretch & bun my hair at NL. Now they are silenced by my MBL hair.
> 
> Congrats on your first stretch & WELCOME!



Thanks I needed that its just crazy how I dont mention my hair but still it comes up in negative convos.


----------



## sckri23

Now I remember I told here I looked up how to gain weight with a high metabolism then the "you believe everything" comment happened.


----------



## Nat1984

So over the weekend I was researching the benefits of using henna and/or cassia, and I've looked at a lot of threads on here, but I was just wondering if there are any relaxed heads who are currently using cassia? If so, has it made it real different to your hair?

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Nat1984 said:
			
		

> So over the weekend I was researching the benefits of using henna and/or cassia, and I've looked at a lot of threads on here, but I was just wondering if there are any relaxed heads who are currently using cassia? If so, has it made it real different to your hair?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!



Hi Nat1984,

I googled and googled until my eyes started crossing, lol.  I initially decided to do a cassia treatment because I didn't want to change my natural color but wanted the thicker, healthier hair associated with Henna treatments. Then as I was about to take the plunge and purchase, I freaked out and started doing more research, I know insane right.  After that final search, I learned that cassia was not a good as the henna.  People are saying that cassia is just a really good hair conditioner, I'm not sure how true this is.  Anyway, to answer your question, there are plenty of relaxed heads using henna/cassia with great results and they swear by it.  I just received my henna in the mail yesterday so I cannot give my personal opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nat1984

Thanks KiWiStyle, that's very helpful!

Originally I was thinking of using henna too, but like you I'm worried about changing the colour of my hair (which I don't want to do) - were you able to find a solution to this?


----------



## KiWiStyle

Nat1984 said:
			
		

> Thanks KiWiStyle, that's very helpful!
> 
> Originally I was thinking of using henna too, but like you I'm worried about changing the colour of my hair (which I don't want to do) - were you able to find a solution to this?



No not really, I'm going to have to get use to a little color change.  I contacted the owner and asked her to recommend a ratio of henna/indigo that will closely match my natural hair.  I sent her a few pics of my hair in different lighting show casing my natural hair color and she recommends  3 parts henna to 1 part indigo.  My henna is now sitting for color release, I'll keep you posted on the results.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Stillsaddity

I'm kind if sad tonight, I just had to trim an inch and a half off my hair. My hair is healthier, it sheds less, it's growing at a nice rate but I cannot seem to get my ends together. I'm not using heat on my hair, I try to seal and wear protective styles  but I'm at a loss for what else to do to protect my ends. I'm lost...


----------



## beloved1bx

Nat1984 said:
			
		

> So over the weekend I was researching the benefits of using henna and/or cassia, and I've looked at a lot of threads on here, but I was just wondering if there are any relaxed heads who are currently using cassia? If so, has it made it real different to your hair?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!



I've uaed henna i think twice before and it's my understanding that in order to get the coloring properties you need to add something acidic to the mix and then let it sit for a few hours so the dye will release. I think many women leave it in their hair for hours or overnight. Since i wasn't looking for that (my hair is naturally a lighter brown hue esp after being in the sun), I skipped those steps. I just mixed the henna and put it on my hair right away. I also have never kept it in for more than 40 mins. My hair doesn't look any redder to me, but o guess it would be harder to tell since it's not super dark to begin with.


----------



## sckri23

This relaxer is as diluted as it can possibly be I hope I get texlaxed results. I put oil and conditioner in last night and when I was about to start relaxing I put a little motions relaxer base in it first.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Stillsaddity said:


> I'm kind if sad tonight, I just had to trim an inch and a half off my hair. My hair is healthier, it sheds less, it's growing at a nice rate but I cannot seem to get my ends together. I'm not using heat on my hair, I try to seal and wear protective styles  but I'm at a loss for what else to do to protect my ends. I'm lost...



How are you styling your hair normally?


----------



## baddison

Stillsaddity said:


> I'm kind if sad tonight, I just had to trim an inch and a half off my hair. My hair is healthier, it sheds less, it's growing at a nice rate but I cannot seem to get my ends together. I'm not using heat on my hair, I try to seal and wear protective styles but I'm at a loss for what else to do to protect my ends. I'm lost...


 

I know exactly how you feel.  I also had to chop off close to 2inches.  I was BSL, and now back to APL.  My ends are quite healthy since, just like you, I dont use heat and I PS 100% of the time.  My problem is that some of my hairs grow at a faster rate than others, and I am constantly fighting unevenness.  I left it alone for too long until it really started to look unsightly.  So we're even again, but for how long....????.....who knows.

Question for you - How do you protect your ends exactly? I find that I get the best protection if I can braid or twist the last few inches of my hair, all the way down to the bottom, before tucking away for my buns.  Also, when I moisturize and seal, the ends get a second helping.  I keep my ends more moisturized, I would say, than the rest of my hairs.  I protective style 100% of the time so heavy, weighed-down hair is not an issue for me.


----------



## baddison

KiWiStyle said:


> No not really, I'm going to have to get use to a little color change. I contacted the owner and asked her to recommend a ratio of henna/indigo that will closely match my natural hair. I sent her a few pics of my hair in different lighting show casing my natural hair color and she recommends 3 parts henna to 1 part indigo. My henna is now sitting for color release, I'll keep you posted on the results.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
KiWiStyle - I am a regular henna-head.  I've been henna'ing my whole head every single month for the past 4 years.  I think its safe to say my strands have reached their henna "saturation".  I have black hair, but if I stand in the sun just so...you can see a whole lotta red....like a halo.  So for the most part, if your hair is really dark, the color may be insignificant, and not so noticeable at all indoors.


----------



## divachyk

sckri23 said:
			
		

> An angry rant.
> 
> So I was talkin to my mom today, I forgot what it was about but it was something I read on the internet. She said "you believe everything you read on the internet," ok 1. Im the most skeptical person I know. I mean seriously I looked up about 8 different hair care websites for 2 months before starting my journey but to continue... "like that site you always on, look what they did to your hair!!!!" Ok whaaaatt??? What did yall do to my hair besides help me get to 9 weeks??? Cause I sure as hayl wouldnt have gotten here by daym myself... I made a vow to myself that I wasnt gonna speak a word about my hair to anyone and I havent so why did it come up??? Im so serious about that vow that I didnt even tell her that I stretched to 9 weeks from my usual 4 weeks with the help of yall. Why did my hair come up??? I would say im soo done but I dont know how that possible when I was already done and keeping to it. I dont even say my head itches but somehow my hair came up! Lord I swear yall when I get shoulder length im not gonna look for an apology im just gonna swing my hair.



Chile sckri23, don't worry about that. Do you. Folks/family gonna talk. They will be silenced in due time. Let your hard work speak for itself.


----------



## Lilmama1011

If you henna previously lightened hair what would happen?


----------



## baddison

Lilmama1011 said:


> If you henna previously lightened hair what would happen?


 
Pure henna deposits red.  Unless you buy one of those henna-blends from the HennaSooq site...otherwise...RED


----------



## KiWiStyle

baddison said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle - I am a regular henna-head.  I've been henna'ing my whole head every single month for the past 4 years.  I think its safe to say my strands have reached their henna "saturation".  I have black hair, but if I stand in the sun just so...you can see a whole lotta red....like a halo.  So for the most part, if your hair is really dark, the color may be insignificant, and not so noticeable at all indoors.



Thanks baddison,

Thanks for the info, I may need some advice next month.  I did a 75/25 ratio of Henna/indigo and added 2 tbsp of Amla powder to my henna to tone it down a bit.  I'll be washing it out in the next hour so hopefully it turns out just as I wanted it to.  My natural hair is medium brown with hints of auburn throughout.  I'll let you know how it turns out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Stillsaddity

PinkSunshine77 said:
			
		

> How are you styling your hair normally?



I either wear a donut bun or a knot-out pulled up into a butterfly clip


----------



## Stillsaddity

baddison said:
			
		

> I know exactly how you feel.  I also had to chop off close to 2inches.  I was BSL, and now back to APL.  My ends are quite healthy since, just like you, I dont use heat and I PS 100% of the time.  My problem is that some of my hairs grow at a faster rate than others, and I am constantly fighting unevenness.  I left it alone for too long until it really started to look unsightly.  So we're even again, but for how long....????.....who knows.
> 
> Question for you - How do you protect your ends exactly? I find that I get the best protection if I can braid or twist the last few inches of my hair, all the way down to the bottom, before tucking away for my buns.  Also, when I moisturize and seal, the ends get a second helping.  I keep my ends more moisturized, I would say, than the rest of my hairs.  I protective style 100% of the time so heavy, weighed-down hair is not an issue for me.



I didn't have any split ends but they did look ratty. I believe that the breakage I was having has stopped so it could be how uneven my hair grows but I definitely did not want it to look like that. I want long hair but healthy hair is the goal.


----------



## Stillsaddity

baddison said:
			
		

> I know exactly how you feel.  I also had to chop off close to 2inches.  I was BSL, and now back to APL.  My ends are quite healthy since, just like you, I dont use heat and I PS 100% of the time.  My problem is that some of my hairs grow at a faster rate than others, and I am constantly fighting unevenness.  I left it alone for too long until it really started to look unsightly.  So we're even again, but for how long....????.....who knows.
> 
> Question for you - How do you protect your ends exactly? I find that I get the best protection if I can braid or twist the last few inches of my hair, all the way down to the bottom, before tucking away for my buns.  Also, when I moisturize and seal, the ends get a second helping.  I keep my ends more moisturized, I would say, than the rest of my hairs.  I protective style 100% of the time so heavy, weighed-down hair is not an issue for me.



Totally missed answering your question but I moisturize every night and I try to remember to seal. I wear donut buns or knots-outs pulled up into a butterfly clip. If there is something else I can do for my ends, I don't know what it is...


----------



## sckri23

If I get VO5 tea conditioner and water it down does that count as a tea rinse?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Americka

sckri23 said:


> If I get VO5 tea conditioner and water it down does that count as a tea rinse?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



No.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Stillsaddity said:


> I either wear a donut bun or a knot-out pulled up into a butterfly clip



drop that donut! It could be the material from it or the strain of your pulling your hair into a bun that's thinning out your ends. I am not sure how long your hair is, but my hair is SL, and I braid the back in one, roll and tuck it under and then do an ouchless ponytail. Or i'll just do my hair in a very loose bun. Loose meaning not one strand of your hair is pulling. I've been doing my buns this way for over a year, no receding, loss hair or breakage. It might work for you better that way.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Am I the only lady whos hair never gets bone straight solely with a fresh relaxer? Ugh. I'm only 1 week post and it looks like i'm 3 weeks post. Good thing I am not so much worried about sleekness but dang, can I keep sleek hair for atleast a couple weeks? sheesh


----------



## KiWiStyle

baddison said:
			
		

> Pure henna deposits red.  Unless you buy one of those henna-blends from the HennaSooq site...otherwise...RED



I bought Jamila Henna from henna sooq (BY THE WAY, I HEART THIS COMPANY).  I don't think this henna would have made my hair red perse but more of an auburn (brown/orange, a hint of burgundy), my grays are a beautiful copper color .  A few table spoons of  Amla added to my henna helped tone down the red which is mostly likely why I didn't see any red color release.  I contacted the owner of henna sooq and asked for her recommendations on a ratio that would keep my hair very close to its natural color (i sent pictures) and she recommended a 75/25 (henna/indigo) mix.  The Amla toned it down even more.  

Because henna doesn't lighten the hair it is a tad bit darker now but my natural highlights are now enhanced and the added plus is no more grays ;-).  

For my full SL , almost APL, fine low-med density hair, I used:
100g Jamila Henna
2 tbsp Organic Amla
.25g Indigo

I only used distilled water in my mix because the Amla is acidic enough and I didn't want a very strong color release.  

My natural color is in my siggie and here are a few pics post henna:


View attachment 165807



View attachment 165809



View attachment 165811


The flash washed out the color here:
View attachment 165813

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cherrynicole

Ending another 12 week stretch today. Seems like 12 is my absolute max before I lose my mind!
It's relaxer time


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I bought Jamila Henna from henna sooq (BY THE WAY, I HEART THIS COMPANY).  I don't think this henna would have made my hair red perse but more of an auburn (brown/orange, a hint of burgundy), my grays are a beautiful copper color .  A few table spoons of  Amla added to my henna helped tone down the red which is mostly likely why I didn't see any red color release.  I contacted the owner of henna sooq and asked for her recommendations on a ratio that would keep my hair very close to its natural color (i sent pictures) and she recommended a 75/25 (henna/indigo) mix.  The Amla toned it down even more.
> 
> Because henna doesn't lighten the hair it is a tad bit darker now but my natural highlights are now enhanced and the added plus is no more grays ;-).
> 
> For my full SL , almost APL, fine low-med density hair, I used:
> 100g Jamila Henna
> 2 tbsp Organic Amla
> .25g Indigo
> 
> I only used distilled water in my mix because the Amla is acidic enough and I didn't want a very strong color release.
> 
> My natural color is in my siggie and here are a few pics post henna:
> 
> The flash washed out the color here:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



So pretty. My natural color is similar to yours. Thanks for the recipe. I'm going for it. Your hair looks beautiful.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> So pretty. My natural color is similar to yours. Thanks for the recipe. I'm going for it. Your hair looks beautiful.



Thanks!  Make sure you mix the appropriate amount for your amount of hair.  Your hair is longer, thicker and more dense than mine so your powder measurements will be more but the same ratio.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison

KiWiStyle said:


> I bought Jamila Henna from henna sooq (BY THE WAY, I HEART THIS COMPANY). I don't think this henna would have made my hair red perse but more of an auburn (brown/orange, a hint of burgundy), my grays are a beautiful copper color . A few table spoons of Amla added to my henna helped tone down the red which is mostly likely why I didn't see any red color release. I contacted the owner of henna sooq and asked for her recommendations on a ratio that would keep my hair very close to its natural color (i sent pictures) and she recommended a 75/25 (henna/indigo) mix. The Amla toned it down even more.
> 
> Because henna doesn't lighten the hair it is a tad bit darker now but my natural highlights are now enhanced and the added plus is no more grays ;-).
> 
> For my full SL , almost APL, fine low-med density hair, I used:
> 100g Jamila Henna
> 2 tbsp Organic Amla
> .25g Indigo
> 
> I only used distilled water in my mix because the Amla is acidic enough and I didn't want a very strong color release.
> 
> My natural color is in my siggie and here are a few pics post henna:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Wow!! That turned out beautiful!!! You got great results!!


----------



## TheNDofUO

PinkSunshine77 I'm never straight either. And I use Super relaxers. I guess everyones hair is different


----------



## sckri23

Ok I looked at my hair and I saw where the texture changed im texlaxed yay!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

I just relaxed my momma's hair with my texlaxer mix on her barely there ng. I made sure I was careful not to touch her already relaxed hair but she smoothed it to the tips anyway.smh well you cant tell ppl nothin at least I didnt have to use more relaxer than I needed to.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

sckri23 said:
			
		

> I just relaxed my momma's hair with my texlaxer mix on her barely there ng. I made sure I was careful not to touch her already relaxed hair but she smoothed it to the tips anyway.smh well you cant tell ppl nothin at least I didnt have to use more relaxer than I needed to.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



Some folk have to be dragged kicking' and screaming...you might get her to read the forum sometime, maybe while you're relaxing her hair.


----------



## sckri23

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Some folk have to be dragged kicking' and screaming...you might get her to read the forum sometime, maybe while you're relaxing her hair.



It wont work she thinks this forum is built on lies. She literally told me "hmm dont let them ppl lie to you". How are thousands of ppl from different continents are gonna join together to promote a lie? Oh well she wants short hair anyway

This is identical to her current style im just trying to save the unshaved hair



Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

sckri23 said:
			
		

> It wont work she thinks this forum is built on lies. She literally told me "hmm dont let them ppl lie to you". How are thousands of ppl from different continents are gonna join together to promote a lie? Oh well she wants short hair anyway
> 
> This is identical to her current style im just trying to save the unshaved hair
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



Don't give up...denial is not a river in Egypt.  She's reading over your shoulder, she just doesn't want to admit it.


----------



## sckri23

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Don't give up...denial is not a river in Egypt.  She's reading over your shoulder, she just doesn't want to admit it.



Im not gonna give up.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

Ok another thread made me wonder how do you wear super long hair straight ? Like to you have to use a head band or does it have to be in a style or have a bend? Or can it be straight?

Like when im in a hurry I dont bother with styles I just comb out and go. If I had MBL or longer hair could I do that without looking like a hippy or cousin it??

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Ok another thread made me wonder how do you wear super long hair straight ? Like to you have to use a head band or does it have to be in a style or have a bend? Or can it be straight?
> 
> Like when im in a hurry I dont bother with styles I just comb out and go. If I had MBL or longer hair could I do that without looking like a hippy or cousin it??
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



What's wrong with looking like a hippie?  LOL


----------



## sunnieb

sckri23 - Would you believe that I get the most compliments when I just comb my hair out, part one side, and tuck that side behind my ear???  Literally 20-30 seconds of "styling".


----------



## sckri23

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> What's wrong with looking like a hippie?  LOL



I dont have the proper attire for that look lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

sunnieb said:
			
		

> sckri23 - Would you believe that I get the most compliments when I just comb my hair out, part one side, and tuck that side behind my ear???  Literally 20-30 seconds of "styling".



Yea thats how I wear my hair now I was wondering how would it look. Im good!! HHJ panic over!!! Lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

Btw about my mom she didnt dc or use a leave in. I worry about her hair. She used my wrap lotion but idk what thats gonna do with no moisture

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## ESmackum

PinkSunshine77 said:
			
		

> Am I the only lady whos hair never gets bone straight solely with a fresh relaxer? Ugh. I'm only 1 week post and it looks like i'm 3 weeks post. Good thing I am not so much worried about sleekness but dang, can I keep sleek hair for atleast a couple weeks? sheesh



Girl, I thought I was the only one. It's been happening to me a lot more ever since I've been stretching. And with all my sweaty workouts, I always feel like the results are gone at about week 3. My last relaxer was at the beginning of July and people are looking at me now like "hey,are you going natural?" Nope, just stretching...


----------



## mschristine

ESmackum said:
			
		

> Girl, I thought I was the only one. It's been happening to me a lot more ever since I've been stretching. And with all my sweaty workouts, I always feel like the results are gone at about week 3. My last relaxer was at the beginning of July and people are looking at me now like "hey,are you going natural?" Nope, just stretching...



Same here, lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Ok another thread made me wonder how do you wear super long hair straight ? Like to you have to use a head band or does it have to be in a style or have a bend? Or can it be straight?
> 
> Like when im in a hurry I dont bother with styles I just comb out and go. If I had MBL or longer hair could I do that without looking like a hippy or cousin it??
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



lolololo cousin IT! I think it would look hot if your ends are blunt & not all over the place. Long hair w/ uneven ends can make a person look unclean. :-/


----------



## sunnieb

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> lolololo cousin IT! I think it would look hot if your ends are blunt & not all over the place. Long hair w/ uneven ends can make a person look unclean. :-/



Hence my impromptu chop back to APL last month.  I'm already eyeballin' how much I'm cutting the next time I relax. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## mschristine

I'm not happy with my hair. The front is beautiful and healthy and thrives while the back is just broken and full of splits and just all types of wrong. The back is thinning really bad an I don't know how to fix it. I flat ironed today for the first time in over a month because I knew I needed to snip my ends a little bit. I bought some new shears and I took my time and was just disgusted with the back of my hair. I don't have a long ponytail by any means but the little bit I have I want to cut it off. I cut a some of the back down but I think I need a drastic cut...maybe an inverted bob or something...a new start...this is a pic of how much I cut today


----------



## sckri23

healthy2008 said:
			
		

> I'm not happy with my hair. The front is beautiful and healthy and thrives while the back is just broken and full of splits and just all types of wrong. The back is thinning really bad an I don't know how to fix it. I flat ironed today for the first time in over a month because I knew I needed to snip my ends a little bit. I bought some new shears and I took my time and was just disgusted with the back of my hair. I don't have a long ponytail by any means but the little bit I have I want to cut it off. I cut a some of the back down but I think I need a drastic cut...maybe an inverted bob or something...a new start...this is a pic of how much I cut today



The back of my hair is like that too but its because im too lazy to finish my daily hair matinence

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

healthy2008 said:
			
		

> I'm not happy with my hair. The front is beautiful and healthy and thrives while the back is just broken and full of splits and just all types of wrong. The back is thinning really bad an I don't know how to fix it. I flat ironed today for the first time in over a month because I knew I needed to snip my ends a little bit. I bought some new shears and I took my time and was just disgusted with the back of my hair. I don't have a long ponytail by any means but the little bit I have I want to cut it off. I cut a some of the back down but I think I need a drastic cut...maybe an inverted bob or something...a new start...this is a pic of how much I cut today



What do do you do with your hair while you sleep?  Whatever my style for the upcoming day I sleep with a loose scrunchied ponytail as high up on top of my head as I can get it and cover with a silk bonnet.  Granddaughter says I have a flower on top of my head-LOL! It's not cute but it works to keep the style alive.


----------



## mschristine

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> What do do you do with your hair while you sleep?  Whatever my style for the upcoming day I sleep with a loose scrunchied ponytail as high up on top of my head as I can get it and cover with a silk bonnet.  Granddaughter says I have a flower on top of my head-LOL! It's not cute but it works to keep the style alive.



I bun it with a couple of bobby pins and then tie a silk scarf on..I don't know what to do about it. Should I just cut the back down and start all over?


----------



## Cattypus1

healthy2008 said:
			
		

> I bun it with a couple of bobby pins and then tie a silk scarf on..I don't know what to do about it. Should I just cut the back down and start all over?



Are you bunning with some kind of ponytail holder?  Is it in the same place very time?  The guy who cuts my hair said he could tell when I was wearing a ponytail because I was somehow wearing my hair off on a specific place. Maybe that is what's happening.


----------



## mschristine

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Are you bunning with some kind of ponytail holder?  Is it in the same place very time?  The guy who cuts my hair said he could tell when I was wearing a ponytail because I was somehow wearing my hair off on a specific place. Maybe that is what's happening.



No, i just use bobby pins...it's pretty loose so there is no tension issues...the back has been messed up for a while but I thought if I continued healthy hair practices it would be okay but it's still very messed up back there...smh


----------



## sckri23

Just took a pic to see how bad the back of my head looks and im disgusted. The front of my hair is beautiful so im cutting my normal maintenance down for that part and focusing on just the back. It might take out a month of my journey but oh well, I need this.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

Im so proud of myself I made my own cleansing conditioner!!!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## beauti

*ladies please help! quick question: I'm relaxing my hair within the hour  BUT i wore a bun yesterday with my sides gelled down. can I still relax with the gel in my hair? should i rinse it off and blow dry first??? *


----------



## bebezazueta

beauti said:
			
		

> ladies please help! quick question: I'm relaxing my hair within the hour  BUT i wore a bun yesterday with my sides gelled down. can I still relax with the gel in my hair? should i rinse it off and blow dry first???



Hey lady!  I would not relax with gel in my hair. Can you do a cowash & wait 3 days to relax?


----------



## Nix08

beauti I wouldn't either but as bebezazueta said maybe cowash, I would go ahead and relax tomorrow.


----------



## beauti

*@Nix08 and bebezazueta thank you for your prompt replies! Honestly I'm gonna be a daredevil and do it anyway  my hair has been a nightmare and today is the only day i can relax, or else wait another week!  my hair is not hard from the gel (eco olive oil) i will just comb it through and do the darn thing. Fingers crossed i dont go bald *


----------



## Nix08

beauti at least try to do that area last.


----------



## Nix08

ACTUALLY beauti I know when my girlfriend goes to her salon to get her touch up they wet her hair before doing the relaxer...so maybe just wet that area and proceed with caution


----------



## beauti

*Nix08 yes i plan on doing that area last, its the very front of my hair where I've been rocking a swoop and also my edges. I will just comb it out and will be greasing my scalp with vaseline as a precaution! thanks again for replying and i will let you know how it turns out!*


----------



## bebezazueta

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Im so proud of myself I made my own cleansing conditioner!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



Recipe please. Thank you!


----------



## sckri23

bebezazueta said:


> Recipe please. Thank you!



Its just bakin soda in my fav cowash conditioner. I got the idea from a make your own shampoo site (bakin soda + water). Im so happy it worked.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

beauti

Good luck with that  and show us the relaxer results when done! You should be WL by now!


----------



## FelaShrine

Used Silk Elements shea butter last week. I really like the results. My previous was Linage shea butter.

Girls what do yall do to your hair the next time you wash/style after a TU. detailed week after TU regime please


----------



## beauti

*pre_medicalrulz no u didnt call me out!  girl we all dont have good growth like you. WL might be in the forseeable future but it aint tonight!  im still in my dc cap and still got coloring,blow drying,and flat ironing to do. Will def post pics by tomorrow *


----------



## Jaffa2300

Hello,
I'm new to the forum..I joined ages ago but never got round to posting.
After having my hair in weaves for almost 4 years I finally decided to take them out last month.
Unfortunately I've had some breakage at the back, but I used the Aphogee 2 step treatment and that has stopped.
My main issues are:
1. I just moved from the UK to Australia, and I'm struggling to find a US based website for products, which does international deliveries, any advice / links would be appreciated.

2. My scalp is super -dry, although to be honest, I've not been drinking enough- currently guzzling a huge amount of water to make up for it..... Would you recommend using a leave-in like neutrogena triple moisture or Giovanni direct( I want to order this) and seal with oil?

3. Phytosecific relaxer no.1 leaves my hair texlaxed and my hair at the back being in weaves mostlly before, is very bushy at the ends, any tips on getting this straighter? I am refusing to use flat irons at the moment. 

Sorry I have loads of questions, but I haven't had a hair regimen at all ever...I only discovered co-washing existed a few months back!
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

FelaShrine Girl I got nothing because after my TU's, I'm back in my wigs. 

beauti LOL!!! Noooooo for real! LOL!! I saw a pic of your pony a while back and you seem to be past BSL. For real -for real.


----------



## lovebug10

beauti said:


> *ladies please help! quick question: I'm relaxing my hair within the hour  BUT i wore a bun yesterday with my sides gelled down. can I still relax with the gel in my hair? should i rinse it off and blow dry first??? *



I had the same issue and I relaxed yesterday. I just kinda brushed any gel out. Honestly, relaxer is stronger than the gel. i highly doubt it will cause negative effects or prevent your relaxer from taking.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

healthy2008 said:
			
		

> I did not tie my hair up last night and I feel so guilty, lol



I always wake up so upset with myself.  Lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hothair

sckri23 said:


> Im so proud of myself I made my own cleansing conditioner!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



Oh nice. How did you do that?

I caved in today and gave myself a deep trim some areas p to 2 inches off. I didn't like the look of my ends, I have a lot of new growth but I think I'm back to bsl now. 

Straightening next week for the first time in almost 2 months I have an event to attend so should give a good idea of my current length, I just hope it's a lot fuller and blunter on the ends.


----------



## beauti

*okay ladies i'm at work but here is the pics. i will list what i used once i get home. I relaxed with Alter Ego Linange. HANDS DOWN BEST RELAXER EVERRRR!!!! *


----------



## beauti

*continued............*


----------



## beauti

*The end! *


----------



## Cattypus1

beauti said:
			
		

> The end!



Your hair is very nice. Are you texlaxed? To the ends?


----------



## KiWiStyle

beauti said:
			
		

> The end!



WOW, your results are great and your hair is so very pretty!  How long did you stretch??


----------



## beauti

* Cattypus1 i didnt realize until after i rinsed the relaxer that i am definitely texlaxed. My previous relaxer left me underprocesssed and this relaxer i accidentally texlaxed. I wanted to texlax but didnt think it would work because i left the relaxer in 35 minutes! So yes surprisingly i am texlaxed. I have maybe 2-3in of bone straight relaxed hair.*


----------



## beauti

*KiWiStyle i stretched 28 weeks*


----------



## Cattypus1

beauti said:
			
		

> Cattypus1 i didnt realize until after i rinsed the relaxer that i am definitely texlaxed. My previous relaxer left me underprocesssed and this relaxer i accidentally texlaxed. I wanted to texlax but didnt think it would work because i left the relaxer in 35 minutes! So yes surprisingly i am texlaxed. I have maybe 2-3in of bone straight relaxed hair.



I just texlaxed for the first time in July. Still most of my length is bone-straight. 35 minutes--Wow!  No way could I leave it in that long...I'd be bald!  Your hair is so pretty, glad it worked for you.


----------



## sckri23

Focusing on the back is working it already looks better

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## FelaShrine

Lovely beauti


----------



## mschristine

I think I'm going to try aphogee 2 step to stop this breakage but I'm kinda scared


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

healthy2008 said:


> I think I'm going to try aphogee 2 step to stop this breakage but I'm kinda scared



Don't be scuuuuured.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I hope this stress will help me retain some length and I'm not doing the wrong thing, plan of relaxing at 17 weeks on my birthday or migh go the full 20 weeks


----------



## yoleee

Why , oh why can I not retain any length? I am so tired of cutting raggedy ends!! Last relaxer I cut from BSL to just below APL. This time I had to cut shorter than APL. Ughhhhh!!!!! It seems like since I have been on this journey I have been doing nothing but cutting. When will I ever retain??!!!!! Maybe I need to stop washing so much. I just want my long thick hair back!!!!! Where is my drink? I need it after this cut!!!!


----------



## sunnieb

FelaShrine - the week following my TU, I go right back into my regular routine:

Cowash every other day, shampoo/dc 1x a week rotating Nexuss Humectress and Motions CPR.


----------



## sunnieb

Jaffa2300 said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to the forum..I joined ages ago but never got round to posting.
> After having my hair in weaves for almost 4 years I finally decided to take them out last month.
> Unfortunately I've had some breakage at the back, but I used the Aphogee 2 step treatment and that has stopped.
> My main issues are:
> 1. I just moved from the UK to Australia, and I'm struggling to find a US based website for products, which does international deliveries, any advice / links would be appreciated.
> 
> 2. My scalp is super -dry, although to be honest, I've not been drinking enough- currently guzzling a huge amount of water to make up for it..... Would you recommend using a leave-in like neutrogena triple moisture or Giovanni direct( I want to order this) and seal with oil?
> 
> 3. Phytosecific relaxer no.1 leaves my hair texlaxed and my hair at the back being in weaves mostlly before, is very bushy at the ends, any tips on getting this straighter? I am refusing to use flat irons at the moment.
> 
> Sorry I have loads of questions, but I haven't had a hair regimen at all ever...I only discovered co-washing existed a few months back!
> Thanks for any advice.



Jaffa2300 - Welcome to the forum!  Check out this thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=570837

This article in particular helps with building a regimen: 
http://voices.yahoo.com/hair-regimen-building-newbies-408289.html?cat=69

But yes, you will more than likely need a daily moisturizer and please try to up your water intake!


----------



## sunnieb

yoleee said:


> Why , oh why can I not retain any length? I am so tired of cutting raggedy ends!! Last relaxer I cut from BSL to just below APL. This time I had to cut shorter than APL. Ughhhhh!!!!! It seems like since I have been on this journey I have been doing nothing but cutting. When will I ever retain??!!!!! Maybe I need to stop washing so much. I just want my long thick hair back!!!!! Where is my drink? I need it after this cut!!!!



yoleee - it'll be ok.  I just cut from BSL back to APL in July.  What's your regimen?  Is your hair too dry, oily, thin...what's going on?

Post in here and we'll help you come up with some solutions.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> I hope this stress will help me retain some length and I'm not doing the wrong thing, plan of relaxing at 17 weeks on my birthday or migh go the full 20 weeks



*stretch I meant lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

I want my split enter and my mom won't ship it to me  she keep talking bout she busy, she ain't doing nothing, (throws rest of hair products across the room)


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> I want my split enter and my mom won't ship it to me  she keep talking bout she busy, she ain't doing nothing, (throws rest of hair products across the room)



Split ender* damn auto correct I'm sorry


----------



## yoleee

sunnieb . My ends are soooo dry. I dont think they were split but I couldn't make an out style look good because they were so bad! I wash once a week with ors aloe shampoo, then I do an aphogee 2 min, then I DC for 30 minutes usually with Nexxuss Humectress or Silicon mix. Then air dry with NTM and Chi. I relax every 10 to 11 weeks.


----------



## caliscurls

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> I want my split enter and my mom won't ship it to me  she keep talking bout she busy, she ain't doing nothing, (throws rest of hair products across the room)



You are making me laugh!!! I would feel the same way though. I'm tempted to buy another one just to have an extra on hand!


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb, your hair  shiny, gorgeous and


----------



## Jaffa2300

Thanks for the links sunnieb
I trimmed a lot of breakage off today


----------



## mschristine

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> Don't be scuuuuured.



Lol, I've never used such a hard protein before but all this hair on my floor is ridiculous


----------



## FelaShrine

yoleee said:


> sunnieb . My ends are soooo dry. I dont think they were split but I couldn't make an out style look good because they were so bad! I wash once a week with ors aloe shampoo, then I do an aphogee 2 min, then I DC for 30 minutes usually with Nexxuss Humectress or Silicon mix. Then air dry with NTM and Chi. I relax every 10 to 11 weeks.



This happens to me every so often to and I do get trims every now and then..Im thinking I might have to start baggying.


----------



## growbaby

I wore a roller set/ twistout creation last night  15 weeks post.


----------



## HarborLiving

Hello Ladies 

I am a frequent lurker and a new member.  I want to say thank you for all the wonderful advice and I am so excited to join you on my hair journey.


----------



## sunnieb

HarborLiving - Glad you came our of lurkdom!


----------



## HarborLiving

Thanks sunnieb


----------



## Nameless

I asked this question in the random hair thoughts thread a while ago:



Gabrielle.A said:


> Why is my relaxed hair slightly brown? My natural hair is black (at least it appears to look really black). My new growth is black.
> 
> I miss my hair being black. Could it be the type of relaxer I'm using? Any ideas?



I received an answer saying it was because the relaxer process lightens the hair but I know of people who relax and their hair still remains black. Any suggestions as to what to do about it without having to dye my hair?


----------



## sunnieb

Gabrielle.A -  my hair turned light brown when I was severely over-processing my hair with monthly relaxers.  Since stretching, I noticed it went back to black.

I also inadvertently lightened my hair with honey.  I was adding it to my conditioners without heating it first.  When I started heating the honey, my hair went black again.

So, hair lightening can happen from a variety of sources.  Just wanted to share my experiences.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Gabrielle.A said:


> I asked this question in the random hair thoughts thread a while ago:
> 
> I received an answer saying it was because the relaxer process lightens the hair but I know of people who relax and their hair still remains black. Any suggestions as to what to do about it without having to dye my hair?



I noticed the same thing. My relaxed hair is a dirty brown but my NG grows in very dark; possibly black. Someone told me as well that the relaxer unintentionally strips it.


----------



## FelaShrine

should be a sticky.


----------



## divachyk

Gabrielle.A
The brown could be a sign of porosity issue or the sun turning your hair brown. I confirmed this theory with my stylist. There was a thread on it. I will see if I can find it. 

I had several brown patches before my recent haircut. I have another patch remaining. I will eventually chop it too. The brown hair has poor porosity and is always drier than the rest.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, I bumped the red/brown hair thread.


----------



## cherrynicole

Did a search and destroy and immediately M&S my hair last night. Felt so good today!


----------



## Nameless

Thank you for bumping that red hair thread. I think I've figured out what's turning my hair brown. Someone wrote this:



vkb247 said:


> Relaxers make my hair a reddish color and* ACV rinses made it even worse*. When I stopped them it got a lot better.
> 
> I don't think my hair is overprocessed and my hair is very non-porous but I do spend a lot of time in the sun.



This would make sense. I don't believe my hair turned brown before I started using ACV. It may also be the sun. I don't believe I'm overprocessed.

ETA: Or it could be due to the heat from my hood dryer (I rollerset weekly) or a porosity issue.


----------



## Cattypus1

Got my henna, Amla and indigo...it's on now baby!  Prepared the henna yesterday added the Amla and indigo and I'm good to go.  Wish me luck...


----------



## lamaria211

Has anyone ever relaxed the day after washing or cowashing?


----------



## lamaria211

One more question has anyone ever relaxed 4b apl virgin hair if so did it take more than one kit to get the job done or will one kit work. Thanks


----------



## caliscurls

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> One more question has anyone ever relaxed 4b apl virgin hair if so did it take more than one kit to get the job done or will one kit work. Thanks



Did this last year on hair that was probably a little above APL and I used two jars.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Got my henna, Amla and indigo...it's on now baby!  Prepared the henna yesterday added the Amla and indigo and I'm good to go.  Wish me luck...



Cattypus1 good luck girl!!


----------



## Carmelella

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> One more question has anyone ever relaxed 4b apl virgin hair if so did it take more than one kit to get the job done or will one kit work. Thanks



I would definitely purchase two jars or  a big tub for future use.  I relaxed below shoulder length hair, above APL, and used what looked like more than ur average jar ( I bought a tub).


----------



## lamaria211

Thanks ladies


----------



## irisak

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever relaxed the day after washing or cowashing?



lamaria211. When my hair is loose I'm a daily cowasher. As long as the hair is not damp you should be fine.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## sckri23

The back of my hair never gets straight with TUs idk why

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

I'm upset because I only bought one kit


----------



## Lilmama1011

sckri23 said:
			
		

> The back of my hair never gets straight with TUs idk why
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



Mines doesn't be as straight as I ant it either, and if I wear a ponytail I still gave to use some type of control paste, jam or gel and that's the spot I get the relaxer put on first


----------



## Platinum

lamaria211 said:


> One more question has anyone ever relaxed 4b apl virgin hair if so did it take more than one kit to get the job done or will one kit work. Thanks



My relaxer came with 2 applications. I used both jars and I still had a little left over.


----------



## lamaria211

Platinum said:


> My relaxer came with 2 applications. I used both jars and I still had a little left over.



Thanks how long is your hair?


----------



## Platinum

lamaria211 said:


> Thanks how long is your hair?



It was APL when I relaxed it the other day but I cut it because it was uneven and I had some split ends.


----------



## lamaria211

OK I'm definitely going to get another one before I do it rather be safe than sorry thanks ladies


----------



## Platinum

lamaria211 said:


> OK I'm definitely going to get another one before I do it rather be safe than sorry thanks ladies



What brand are you going to use?


----------



## BadMamaJama

lamaria211 said:


> One more question has anyone ever relaxed 4b apl virgin hair if so did it take more than one kit to get the job done or will one kit work. Thanks


 I've relaxed sl natural hair twice.  Both times I used 2 boxes of D&L.  I think I used about a 1.5 jars.


----------



## lamaria211

Platinum said:


> What brand are you going to use?


ORS I've used it in the past with good results


----------



## Nix08

lamaria211 said:


> Has anyone ever relaxed the day after washing or cowashing?


 
Yes, I cowash daily.
lamaria211


----------



## sunnieb

lamaria211 said:


> Has anyone ever relaxed the day after washing or cowashing?



lamaria211

I do this all the time with no problems.  It helps to loosen all my newgrowth.

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 -  I was about to tag you, but you on it!

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb


----------



## lamaria211

I've been watching a bunch of relaxing tutorials on YouTube.  Is it just me or does Shima need to be drug tested


----------



## sckri23

Lilmama1011 said:


> Mines doesn't be as straight as I ant it either, and if I wear a ponytail I still gave to use some type of control paste, jam or gel and that's the spot I get the relaxer put on first



Me to!! whether I was trying to get bone straight or texlaxed I still end up with this big poof of hair in the back where its supposed to be straight. Its like my hair is resistant to relaxers back there.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Sorry to attack you ladies with questions but does anyone put oil on their hair or in the relaxer prior to relaxing? Tia


----------



## freckledface

Am almost 6 weeks post and even though my new growth is throwing up gang signs I'm not dying to relax. Hoping ill really go 10 weeks this time


----------



## Nix08

lamaria211 I oil my hair (not my ng though) prior to relaxing.  Sometimes I use vaseline melted down then add oil to that and apply it.


----------



## irisak

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Sorry to attack you ladies with questions but does anyone put oil on their hair or in the relaxer prior to relaxing? Tia



lamaria211 I oil but only to protect the previously relaxed hair. On your case with a virgin application I wouldn't.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## mschristine

Cowashed last night to tame my new growth. I should probably do this more often since I'm stretching a lot longer this time


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

lamaria211 said:


> Sorry to attack you ladies with questions but does anyone put oil on their hair or in the relaxer prior to relaxing? Tia



I do put it on my hair the day before relaxing. I use a lye relaxer so my results aren't bone straight and I go to a stylist so there's no oil in the relaxer.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Got my henna, Amla and indigo...it's on now baby!  Prepared the henna yesterday added the Amla and indigo and I'm good to go.  Wish me luck...



Cattypus1 how did the Henndigo application turn out??  Crossing my fingers and hoping it turned out exactly how you wanted it to ;-).


----------



## Platinum

Nix08 said:


> Yes, I cowash daily.
> lamaria211



Nix08 Are you texlaxed or bonelaxed?


----------



## Nix08

Platinum pretty much bonelaxed.


----------



## lamaria211

Nix08 said:


> Platinum pretty much bonelaxed.



What type of relaxer do you use and how long do you leave it in for? Tia


----------



## Nix08

lamaria211  I use Mizani bb but I will say that it will easily leave me underprocessed or texlaxed if I'm not deliberate about my applicaton and don't leave it in for the full 18 minutes (it has happened).  I find if I flat iron my ng before my relaxer it works better but since I like to cowash daily that doesn't always happen and since giving up my heat tools I'm very lazy to flat iron.


----------



## Platinum

Nix08 said:


> Platinum pretty much bonelaxed.



Nix08 Thanks. I was thinking about doing the same thing. My hair feels a little dry since I relaxed and I wanted to started daily cowashing and DC'ing.


----------



## Nix08

Platinum I love daily cowashing (I said I was going to ease up because I was getting hair bored...but that hasn't happened).  I also dry dc often.  Slap on some conditioner and tea (EXCELLENT for moisture: Hibiscus and marshmallow root) for minutes or hours then cowash when I'm ready.


----------



## Platinum

Nix08 said:


> Platinum I love daily cowashing (I said I was going to ease up because I was getting hair bored...but that hasn't happened).  I also dry dc often.  Slap on some conditioner and tea (EXCELLENT for moisture: Hibiscus and marshmallow root) for minutes or hours then cowash when I'm ready.



Nix08 I found that my hair was more manageable when I cowashed daily, especially when I was natural. What are your favorite condishes and DCs?


----------



## lamaria211

Platinum said:


> Nix08 I found that my hair was more manageable when I cowashed daily, especially when I was natural. What are your favorite condishes and DCs?



We need a thread dedicated to relaxed hair products!


----------



## Nix08

I know what you mean...I'm style challenged at the best of times but day old hair is even harder for me to style I find.

I cowash with AOHSR then AORM when I'm about 6+ weeks post. I dry DC with various AO conditioners. Use Millcreek biotin, keratin or henna conditioners and AOIN, AOGPB for protein. Also for a simple dc I sometimes like giovanni 5050. When I plan to use agave, SAA or any other mixes I use the giovanni.

What did you use as a natural @Platinum

ETA: Tea rinsing is the bomb.com for added moisture.
And I've recently incorporated some aryuvedic powders (that I make into tea) and that's been heaven


----------



## Platinum

Nix08 said:


> I know what you mean...I'm style challenged at the best of times but day old hair is even harder for me to style I find.
> 
> I cowash with AOHSR then AORM when I'm about 6+ weeks post.  I dry DC with various AO conditioners.  Use Millcreek biotin, keratin or henna conditioners and AOIN, AOGPB for protein.  Also for a simple dc I sometimes like giovanni 5050.  When I plan to use agave, SAA or any other mixes I use the giovanni.
> 
> What did you use as a natural Platinum



Nix08 I tried so many condishes and DCs but what my hair really responded to was AOHSR, Dove Daily Moisture condish, Suave Humectant, and Mane N Tail. I used Silk Elements MegaSilk moisturizing treatment, Shea Moisture Deep Conditioning Masque, and Queen Helene Super Cholesterol DC. 

Sometimes, I'll mix Ayurvedic powders into my condishes and DCs, I'll probably start doing this again.


----------



## Lilmama1011

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I've been watching a bunch of relaxing tutorials on YouTube.  Is it just me or does Shima need to be drug tested



She seems hyper


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Cattypus1 good luck girl!!



Girl, I must not have had enough indigo for my gray...it turned into some crazy red-orange halo. It was not pretty...good thing I could work from home today while I'm in repair mode LOL!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Girl, I must not have had enough indigo for my gray...it turned into some crazy red-orange halo. It was not pretty...good thing I could work from home today while I'm in repair mode LOL!



LOL!  Yeah, my grays are auburn too but I don't mind it so much, i guess because I don't have a lot of gray and I didn't get a halo.  I don't want black hair so I didn't add too much indigo.  Good luck adjusting the color!


----------



## lamaria211

I have soooo many products I hope they all work for my relaxed hair


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> LOL!  Yeah, my grays are auburn too but I don't mind it so much, i guess because I don't have a lot of gray and I didn't get a halo.  I don't want black hair so I didn't add too much indigo.  Good luck adjusting the color!



I don't have a lot but what I have is all in the front-go figure, mostly at the temples. I had some White Mountain boxed henna with cassia and indigo. I'm using that for my corrective. Good thing henna is natural and not damaging. It'll be fine...my boss laughed at me as I was laughing at myself. Good thing I have a sense of humor. LOL.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> I don't have a lot but what I have is all in the front-go figure, mostly at the temples. I had some White Mountain boxed henna with cassia and indigo. I'm using that for my corrective. Good thing henna is natural and not damaging. It'll be fine...my boss laughed at me as I was laughing at myself. Good thing I have a sense of humor. LOL.



Well that explains it, lol.  I just have a few strands in the front, most are hidden. I do have a huge strip oh gray in the back which is clearly visible but I like the color it adds.  It's very faint and not in your face auburn.


----------



## lamaria211

I will be relaxing tomorrow ladies any last words of wisdom


----------



## Americka

lamaria211 said:


> I will be relaxing tomorrow ladies any last words of wisdom



Make yourself a checklist to make sure you don't skip a step in the process. Most importantly, take your time and do not rush. Good luck!


----------



## caliscurls

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I will be relaxing tomorrow ladies any last words of wisdom



Post pics! Good luck!


----------



## mschristine

Giving the back of my hair some extra attention so I can grow out this damage


----------



## Ms. Tiki

It's a shame that I'm only 5 weeks post and in need of a TU already! Wow! This happened during my last stretch.


----------



## divachyk

Ms. Tiki said:


> It's a shame that I'm only 5 weeks post and in need of a TU already! Wow! This happened during my last stretch.



Ms. Tiki, oh no! Are you under processed or did you get a quick growth spurt. Hopefully it's the latter. I will stretch to my normal 8-10.


----------



## TeeSGee

Nix08 said:


> I know what you mean...I'm style challenged at the best of times but day old hair is even harder for me to style I find.
> 
> I cowash with AOHSR then AORM when I'm about 6+ weeks post. I dry DC with various AO conditioners. Use Millcreek biotin, keratin or henna conditioners and AOIN, AOGPB for protein. Also for a simple dc I sometimes like giovanni 5050. When I plan to use agave, SAA or any other mixes I use the giovanni.
> 
> What did you use as a natural @Platinum
> 
> ETA: Tea rinsing is the bomb.com for added moisture.
> And I've recently incorporated some aryuvedic powders (that I make into tea) and that's been heaven


 

Hey Nix08  where do u purchase ur teas?


----------



## Ms. Tiki

divachyk said:


> @Ms. Tiki, oh no! Are you under processed or did you get a quick growth spurt. Hopefully it's the latter. I will stretch to my normal 8-10.



divachyk It's a growth spurt. I think it's due to the season, exercise, diet, etc.


----------



## Nix08

TeeSGee I buy them from local health shops. Lets see there is one at 2076 lawrence ave "Enza's Herbal Health" and another in whitby that I go to.  I tend to buy the looose leaf but do have some bags. I warn you buying tea's get's pretty addictive


----------



## sunnieb

lamaria211 said:


> I will be relaxing tomorrow ladies any last words of wisdom



Good luck and don't stress.  You got this!

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## TeeSGee

Nix08 said:


> @TeeSGee I buy them from local health shops. Lets see there is one at 2076 lawrence ave "Enza's Herbal Health" and another in whitby that I go to. I tend to buy the looose leaf but do have some bags. I warn you buying tea's get's pretty addictive


 

@Nix08 Thank u.. I love to drink tea, so i'm excited to check it out. 

ETA: Is the store  on Lawrence in Scarb or T.O?


----------



## Nix08

@TeeSGee that would be considered scarborough. But really a lot of health stores carry teas.  I would just check out any one that's local to you.


----------



## lamaria211

Yaaay I'm finally relaxed I plan on cowashing on sunday and doing a protein the moisture DC next weekend


----------



## Babygrowth

lamaria211 What made you relax your natural hair? Just curious. Also, the products I used while natural actually worked better on my hair once I relaxed/texlaxed!


----------



## lamaria211

Babygrowth said:


> lamaria211 What made you relax your natural hair? Just curious. Also, the products I used while natural actually worked better on my hair once I relaxed/texlaxed!



I telaxed because even though my hair was healthy apl I couldn't do anything with it I'm like 4c absolutely no curl pattern just crazy coils that love to tangle. I had been wearing wigs for the last 2 years and I wanted to be able to wear my hair out without looking homeless.  I kept it deep conditioned and well moisturized but I could barely make a decent bun due to 90% shrinkage here is a before pic


----------



## divachyk

Congrats lamaria211!!


----------



## irisak

lamaria211 you hair came out so nice and smooth!

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## Evolving78

i think i will give myself a touch up today.  my hair is starting to get tangled when i wash it.  i need to get a new flat iron too.  i want to get the Sedu, but i will need something today.  my flat iron likes to snag my hair and it isn't smooth enough for me anymore.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

irisak how are you buddy?  Long time no see!


----------



## irisak

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> irisak how are you buddy?  Long time no see!



KaramelDiva1978 Hey buddy. I'm doing good. Still job hunting and trying to get settled. Luckily I found a temp job to hold me over. How have you been buddy?

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## lamaria211

How soon after a relaxer can I henna? Tia


----------



## Babygrowth

lamaria211 Trust me when I say I understand! LMAO to "looking homeless"!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

irisak said:


> @KaramelDiva1978 Hey buddy. I'm doing good. Still job hunting and trying to get settled. Luckily I found a temp job to hold me over. How have you been buddy?
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


 
So glad to see you are doing well and found a temporary gig!!  Do you have family there?  I would love to get out of this ratchett boot city!!  But my next husband though!!  Lol


----------



## irisak

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> So glad to see you are doing well and found a temporary gig!!  Do you have family there?  I would love to get out of this ratchett boot city!!  But my next husband though!!  Lol



KaramelDiva1978 I don't have family here but my childhood best friend lives here and I'm staying with her for now. What city are you in?  While you're talking about your next husband I'm looking for my first still lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## Stillsaddity

I'm 11 weeks 1 day post and although my hair is very moisturizers and feels great, my edges are driving me crazy. This is only my second stretch and I swear they have never been this bad before. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Stillsaddity said:
			
		

> I'm 11 weeks 1 day post and although my hair is very moisturizers and feels great, my edges are driving me crazy. This is only my second stretch and I swear they have never been this bad before. I don't know what to do.



Maybe hair growing in thicker


----------



## Britt

I am 5 months post relaxer. Longest I've ever been. Took down my weave yesterday and gv my hair some extra care. I blow dried it this morning and looking forward to weaving it up again today.  I really enjoy the break my hair gets from doing this. I will likely texlax the next time I take the weave down which will be a little over 7 months post.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Platinum

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> How soon after a relaxer can I henna? Tia



lamaria211 you can use henna immediately after you relax. Just make sure you use 100% BAQ henna. What brand are you planning to use?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Sleeping in Wen for the first time since telaxed I made 4 knots so I hope not to wake with tangles


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

lamaria211 said:


> Sleeping in Wen for the first time since telaxed I made 4 knots so I hope not to wake with tangles



You should be fine. Ive never used Wen MC but I use Wen Fig as a deep conditioner and a leave-in and my hair is so soft! I never get tangles and may shed 4 hairs.


----------



## Evolving78

i really want to just flat iron my hair on wash days.  i am too lazy for anything else right now. i don't think it should be a problem.  as long as i don't abuse my hair with the heat, i should be fine.


----------



## lamaria211

My hair came out feeling soooo good soft, moisturized and strong. Good hair day!


----------



## sunnieb

lamaria211 - so glad it worked for you!

I'm enjoying my WEN hair today too!  Light, fluffy, soft, bouncy......love it!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

lamaria211 said:


> My hair came out feeling soooo good soft, moisturized and strong. Good hair day!



Whoop whoop!!! Another Wen girl onboard!! Wen is a wen-ner in my book!! Love this stuff!!


----------



## lamaria211

I can't wait to try my 613 but I will definitely miss my MC when its gone, I will stock up next summer when they bring it back


----------



## mschristine

Thinking I should start cowashing every other day now that I'm 9 weeks post. I think that's the only way I'm going to make it through this stretch


----------



## Cattypus1

healthy2008 said:
			
		

> Thinking I should start cowashing every other day now that I'm 9 weeks post. I think that's the only way I'm going to make it through this stretch



Hey, Healthy2008...we're still buddies, right?  How long are you stretching?  What are you cowashing with?  I've never been able to do it successfully.


----------



## mschristine

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Hey, Healthy2008...we're still buddies, right?  How long are you stretching?  What are you cowashing with?  I've never been able to do it successfully.



Oh yeah! We're still buddies I'm stretching 18 weeks this time. Relaxing the week of thanksgiving which is the week before my bday. I'm cowashing with Suave Naturals Wild Orchid or Tropical Coconut. I love cowashing! It's quick and tames my new growth easily


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

So I'm 12 weeks post and my new growth is longer and thicker in some areas... Some new growth measures 3 inches, while others 1-2 inches.  The direct middle, and surrounding areas, grow super fast!  And the further out from the center you go, the shorter the new growth.  Anywho... I flat ironed today and was very impressed with my results.  My hair straightens pretty nicely 12 weeks post.





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## niknakmac

Had the flu this weekend I didn't get to deep condition or rollerset.  I couldn't imagine trying to do my hair last weekend.  Last night I just sprtized with water and some argan oil and put it in 4 flexi rods.  Not my best hair day but it's working.


----------



## crlsweetie912

gave my hair a really great dc with my baby daddy Motions Moisture Plus.  Don't know why I try other things cause this stuff get's my hair right back in shape.  Got lazy though and airdried and flatironed, but EVERYBODY had been  with my hair.  I'm full APL now.  HAPPY, great hair day.


----------



## lamaria211

Any ladies here CW more than once a week?


----------



## sunnieb

lamaria211 said:


> Any ladies here CW more than once a week?



Nix08 - 

Yes, I cowash around 4x a week.  Whatcha wanna know?


----------



## lamaria211

sunnieb said:


> Nix08 -
> 
> Yes, I cowash around 4x a week.  Whatcha wanna know?



Are you air drying? what types of conditioners are you using? And do you ever prepoo or put your cw condish on dry hair?


----------



## sunnieb

lamaria211 said:


> Are you air drying? what types of conditioners are you using? And do you ever prepoo or put your cw condish on dry hair?



I always airdry.

I use WEN Fig, HE Long Term Relationship/Touchably Smooth/Hydrolicious, and Garnier Triple Moisture.

I never prepoo.

I put my dc on dry hair sometimes, but cowashing is always on wet hair.


----------



## lamaria211

Going to CW twice a week first I'm going to use my suave almond n shea then probably my Aussie moist, I'm thinking do I need a protein condish to also cw with?


----------



## loveafterwar

How are you ladies keeping your scalp clean? I can never get my scalp all the way clean. I part my hair in 4 sections and add the shampoo to my scalp like I'm oiling it in very very small sections. I massage it in and let it sit for about 10 mins then I wash out in the shower and co-wash. Maybe the fact I have oily skin has something to do with it?


----------



## sckri23

Its been almost 2 months should I have gained some length by now or not?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry

I'm really enjoying my hair right now and finally starting to feel like it's getting long.

I very recently moved to Dallas .. any suggestions on a good stylist/salon? @sunnieb GoddessMaker @Supergirl I know there's some more Dallas ladies, would love your input!


----------



## bebezazueta

loveafterwar said:
			
		

> How are you ladies keeping your scalp clean? I can never get my scalp all the way clean. I part my hair in 4 sections and add the shampoo to my scalp like I'm oiling it in very very small sections. I massage it in and let it sit for about 10 mins then I wash out in the shower and co-wash. Maybe the fact I have oily skin has something to do with it?



I used to have this same problem with sulfate free shampoos & cleansing conditioners. I couldn't get my scalp clean. But now I use ORS creamy aloe shampoo to scalp only and it gets the job done and leaves my new growth happy!  Win win situation.


----------



## bebezazueta

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Its been almost 2 months should I have gained some length by now or not?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



Hello,

It depends on your average growth or whether or not you get a summer growth spurt. In 2 months, you should gain an inch on average only if you retained all of your length. This could me more like 1.5 - 2 inches in 2 months if you are getting a summer growth spurt along with perfect retention. 

HTH!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sckri23

I don't even get a full inch of NG at 2 months. Its not until 12 weeks it starts to sprout like weeds.  No worries.


----------



## divachyk

sckri23, my ng becomes noticeable around week 6. I average 1/2" per month.


----------



## sckri23

I started my journey with a fresh salon relaxer and a photo moment, then 8.6 weeks later I self relaxed and forgot to take a pic. Tomorrow its gonna be 3 weeks from my last relaxer and my hair looks the same length as my salon pic. I havent had any breakage in 2 months so where is the length? 

Im really getting frustrated. I didnt expect instant results but I have no length at all. The only thing I do have is healthier hair (no complaints there).

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

Are you literally comparing pictures or looking at the original pic and then looking in the mirror?  Also, have you done any trims?  

sckri23


----------



## divachyk

sckri23, the best comparison is done by taking a photo with wearing the same shirt and holding the same pose each and every time. I have a length check tee to track progress. Also, are you sure you're not getting breakage of any kind?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Any relaxed ladies on HAIRFINITY? Man the progress I'm seeing from ppl in these vitamins are remarkable & in such a short time! I'm scared to take them....just my luck my hair would do the opposite & fall straight out. Is it used for those who has trouble growing or anybody?


----------



## sckri23

i trimmed a little at the beginning of the month and i compared the 2 pics side by side and the only part that grew was the part the stylist shaved. i had a little breakage before my relaxer because it was my first stretch.


----------



## QueenAmaka

sckri23 said:


> i trimmed a little at the beginning of the month and i compared the 2 pics side by side and the only part that grew was the part the stylist shaved. i had a little breakage before my relaxer because it was my first stretch.



sckri23

Can we see pics pretty please?  When I started my hhj I found that my hair did not initially get longer but it did get thicker and healthier. Over time my hair started getting longer. Hang in there. The length will come.


----------



## QueenAmaka

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Any relaxed ladies on HAIRFINITY? Man the progress I'm seeing from ppl in these vitamins are remarkable & in such a short time! I'm scared to take them....just my luck my hair would do the opposite & fall straight out. Is it used for those who has trouble growing or anybody?




pre_medicalrulz I haven't taken hairfinity but the ingredients look good - like a good multivitamin. From what I have read from other users anyone that wants to grow their hair longer can use.


----------



## sckri23

http://lil-boots.tumblr.com/
i put the pics on here. the first pic is yesterday, the second pic is 6/28/2012


----------



## sunnieb

Raspberry - welcome to Texas!  I'll check around for some salon choices.

My old salon closed. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sckri23 said:


> http://lil-boots.tumblr.com/
> i put the pics on here. the first pic is yesterday, the second pic is 6/28/2012



I clearly see change. I can see it at your neckline. Girl you're doing fine!


----------



## afroette

I went to doc today about my bald spot. She said she sees hairs growing back. yay! i started using growth oil the end of last week and I thought I felt that it wasnt smooth anymore.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

I learned how to French braid, I learned how to French braid!!!! Whoop whoop I'm too happy, love this low manipulation style! I have my go-to daily style now ladies.


----------



## divachyk

Agree with pre_medicalrulz, sckri23. I think you gained some length at the neckline, maybe even some thickness.


----------



## sckri23

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I learned how to French braid, I learned how to French braid!!!! Whoop whoop I'm too happy, love this low manipulation style! I have my go-to daily style now ladies.



Im trying to learn how to cornrow. Its harder than it looks.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry

sunnieb said:


> @Raspberry - welcome to Texas!  I'll check around for some salon choices.
> 
> My old salon closed.
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



sunnieb Thanks! 

Your hair is killin' em right now btw..


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I really should not have this much new growth at 5.5 weeks and I've been lazy. I could see if I underprocess but the last time my roots were bonestraight. Wow!


----------



## bebezazueta

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> I really should not have this much new growth at 5.5 weeks and I've been lazy. I could see if I underprocess but the last time my roots were bonestraight. Wow!



I'm glad I'm not the only one. After 5 weeks my hair looks like it hasn't been done in months. LOL!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

bebezazueta said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one. After 5 weeks my hair looks like it hasn't been done in months. LOL!


 
Gurl, my hair looks rough around the edges. I looked at the other day and went WTH? I was so tempted to texlax


----------



## loveafterwar

bebezazueta said:


> I used to have this same problem with sulfate free shampoos & cleansing conditioners. I couldn't get my scalp clean. But now I use ORS creamy aloe shampoo to scalp only and it gets the job done and leaves my new growth happy! Win win situation.


 

I'll have to try that. I've been using Organix Coconut Milk Shampoo and I just can't with this dirty scalp anymore.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

sckri23 said:


> Im trying to learn how to cornrow. Its harder than it looks.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



I had to have someone come to my house to teach me cornrowing. She did two braids on my dd's hair then I practiced. It took about 45 minutes but I got it. Then I learned how to add extensions from YouTube.  I learned to French braid from their videos too. Its making protective styling so much easier for me.


----------



## bebezazueta

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> Gurl, my hair looks rough around the edges. I looked at the other day and went WTH? I was so tempted to texlax



You know what me too. Do you think it's all the sweating from exercise?


----------



## bebezazueta

loveafterwar said:
			
		

> I'll have to try that. I've been using Organix Coconut Milk Shampoo and I just can't with this dirty scalp anymore.



The organix was the one of the ones I used to use. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

bebezazueta said:


> You know what me too. Do you think it's all the sweating from exercise?


 

I think it's a growth spurt from exercise and diet.


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to wash and airdry my hair tomorrow night.  i will flat iron after my kid's activities are over.  i just haven't been wanting to roller set lately.  my hair seems to be doing ok so far with the heat.


----------



## sckri23

What is the wen texture balm for? Right now im using it as edge control for my headband but im confused on how it works?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

Raspberry said:


> @sunnieb Thanks!
> 
> Your hair is killin' em right now btw..



Thank you!   I'm having trouble finding a reputable salon for you.  Didn't realize that all I know are naturals and self-relaxers! Looks like we were all fed up with our salons!   Imma keep looking!  There are so many salons here, somebody gotta know somebody!



Ms. Tiki said:


> I really should not have this much new growth at 5.5 weeks and I've been lazy. I could see if I underprocess but the last time my roots were bonestraight. Wow!



Ms. Tiki - I'll be 5 weeks post tomorrow and I barely have any newgrowth!   This is unusual for me!  I blame the WEN!!  It's keeping my newgrowth laid.  Yeah, that's it!


----------



## Loving

On Saturday I will be 3 weeks post and I already have new growth! Seems I am having a growth spurt too!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

sunnieb said:


> Thank you!   I'm having trouble finding a reputable salon for you.  Didn't realize that all I know are naturals and self-relaxers! Looks like we were all fed up with our salons!   Imma keep looking!  There are so many salons here, somebody gotta know somebody!
> 
> 
> 
> @Ms. Tiki - I'll be 5 weeks post tomorrow and I barely have any newgrowth!   This is unusual for me!  I blame the WEN!!  It's keeping my newgrowth laid.  Yeah, that's it!




All jokes aside, that could be it b/c I know it calms my new growth. I've just been trying to hold on to the last bit I have b/c I can't afford to get more right now.


----------



## sunnieb

Ms. Tiki said:


> All jokes aside, that could be it b/c I know it calms my new growth. I've just been trying to hold on to the last bit I have b/c I can't afford to get more right now.



For real???

I knew WEN was good, but if it works THIS good, Imma suck it up and dump my cheapie condish and become a full time WEN head! 

I was using it as a treat for my birthday, but I just kept cowashing with it.  It's so addictive!  Ugh!  Well, now I see why it cost so dang much.  It works.


----------



## Supergirl

Raspberry

Welcome to Big D! I'm sorry, I don't have any stylist recommendations. I'm a DIYer.


----------



## sunnieb

Supergirl said:


> @Raspberry
> 
> Welcome to Big D! I'm sorry, I don't have any stylist recommendations. I'm a DIYer.



See!  We're no help! 

I mean I literally don't know anyone who goes to a salon!  Now, 5 years ago it was a totally different story.


----------



## 4mia

Ms. Tiki said:


> I think it's a growth spurt from exercise and diet.


Omg experiencing this also. I wear a sweat headband to help with my edges


----------



## Ms. Tiki

sunnieb said:


> For real???
> 
> I knew WEN was good, but if it works THIS good, Imma suck it up and dump my cheapie condish and become a full time WEN head!
> 
> I was using it as a treat for my birthday, but I just kept cowashing with it. It's so addictive! Ugh! Well, now I see why it cost so dang much. It works.


 

sunnieb Oh yeah, it's that serious. I can tell the difference b/t Wen on other. When I say it tamed my new growth, it tamed my new growth. I couldn't make it through my 16+ week stretches without it. That's why I'm dying that I don't have more. Wish some would show up next week as a bday gift but that's wishful thinking.


----------



## Raspberry

Thanks @sunnieb @Supergirl for responding!

A kind member PM'd me about a Dallas salon and I'm going to stop by for a consultation, I'll let y'all know how it goes .

My observation of Dallas black hairstyles so far is an equal distribution of long weaves, natural hairstyles, and SL or shorter relaxed hair.  I have seen some women with healthy looking long relaxed hair as well but in small numbers compared to the other groups.  I haven't been here long so I'm sure my observations may change.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

My mom is texlaxed but I took a flat iron to her texture and nicely flat ironed it.


----------



## KiWiStyle

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> My mom is texlaxed but I took a flat iron to her texture and nicely flat ironed it.



Your mom's hair is beautiful and you did a fantastic job!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

KiWiStyle said:


> Your mom's hair is beautiful and you did a fantastic job!



Aww thank you!


----------



## lamaria211

Does anyone not use protein reconstructers? I have protein a few conditioners: AO GPB, Roux Mendex, Megatek, KeraPro but no real reconstructors do I need one or will regular protein conditioners have the same affect? TIA


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

lamaria211 said:


> Does anyone not use protein reconstructers? I have protein a few conditioners: AO GPB, Roux Mendex, Megatek, KeraPro but no real reconstructors do I need one or will regular protein conditioners have the same affect? TIA



Not sure if you NEED one but I use it at least once a month. I also have conditioners with protein in it as well.


----------



## Evolving78

i really like how Mizani Milk Bath hair cleanser worked yesterday.  my hair is a bit underprocessed, so it really helped to moisturize and smooth my hair.  i also the the Mizani MoisturFusion conditioner too.  i am going to purchase the bigger bottles this coming week.

i tee-shirt dried my hair and finger detangled.  once my hair was 90% dry, i used the comb to finish detangling.  i am going to flat iron my hair today.


----------



## Hyacinthe

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i really like how Mizani Milk Bath hair cleanser worked yesterday.  my hair is a bit underprocessed, so it really helped to moisturize and smooth my hair.  i also the the Mizani MoisturFusion conditioner too.  i am going to purchase the bigger bottles this coming week.
> 
> i tee-shirt dried my hair and finger detangled.  once my hair was 90% dry, i used the comb to finish detangling.  i am going to flat iron my hair today.



Have you tried the Silk Cream condish from their line?It works like a gem for me.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## sunnieb

Thinking of wearing a bun tomorrow since I haven't worn one in so long.

Where's that bunning thread?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

That is funny because I'm also preping my hair for bun wearing all week. Putting the wigs away this week.


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb, you decide on the type of bun you'll be rocking?


----------



## beloved1bx

Do you ladies ever get random spurts of elevated shedding? I usually shed like a dog but i feel like when the summer started it went up a few notches. Now my ponytail feels smaller than i remember. And my hair isn't responding to anything i'm doing - tea rinses, vitamins. I'm trying to wait it out but i feel like i won't have any hair left.


----------



## loveafterwar

bebezazueta said:


> The organix was the one of the ones I used to use. Let me know how it goes.


 
I tried the ORS creamy aloe shampoo...it's a definite keeper


----------



## loveafterwar

beloved1bx said:


> Do you ladies ever get random spurts of elevate shedding? I usually shed like a dog but i feel like when the summer started it went up a few notches. Now my ponytail feels smaller than i remember. And my hair isn't responding to anything i'm doing - tea rinses, vitamins. I'm trying to wait it out but i feel like i won't have any hair left.


 
I feel like I shed way more hair than I should. When I'm cowashing in the shower I'm suprised I'm not bald. I have some garlic supplements that I'm waiting for in the mail so I hope that'll help. Maybe your hair isn't liking a product for some reason? That happened to me when I tried Silk Elements Lye relaxer from Sally's. I shed like a roadkill possum. I went right back to Mizani...that's what I got for trying to save a few dollars.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk - Yes!  Think I'll rock one of those massive ones.  You know the ones we do that seem to take over our whole head?  

I'll see if I can still do it.  I haven't done a "real" bun all year!


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb --- yes, yes & yes - go for it!


----------



## karenjoe

loveafterwar said:


> I tried the ORS creamy aloe shampoo...it's a definite keeper



 try the conditioner!!! 

I luv it


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk - my bun is underwhelming to say the least!  

I am so out of practice!

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## Solitude

What types of relaxers are you ladies using lately?


----------



## Evolving78

Solitude said:


> What types of relaxers are you ladies using lately?



mizani butter blends medium, but i might switch to mild.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Solitude said:
			
		

> What types of relaxers are you ladies using lately?



Silk element regular....love it.....


----------



## crlsweetie912

beloved1bx said:
			
		

> Do you ladies ever get random spurts of elevated shedding? I usually shed like a dog but i feel like when the summer started it went up a few notches. Now my ponytail feels smaller than i remember. And my hair isn't responding to anything i'm doing - tea rinses, vitamins. I'm trying to wait it out but i feel like i won't have any hair left.



When the weather/seasons change, most notice increased shedding.


----------



## Solitude

I was going to stretch for a while, but it's been 16 weeks and I'm ready for a relaxer . I've gone to the salon for my last 2, but I'll probably just do it myself or have my mom apply it. 

The kind the stylist used is only available for professionals.


----------



## sunnieb

Solitude said:


> What types of relaxers are you ladies using lately?



Still using Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp. 

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Solitude said:
			
		

> What types of relaxers are you ladies using lately?



I use Nairobi Pamper but I don't think it's available to non-professionals.  I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## beloved1bx

loveafterwar said:


> I feel like I shed way more hair than I should. When I'm cowashing in the shower I'm suprised I'm not bald. I have some garlic supplements that I'm waiting for in the mail so I hope that'll help. Maybe your hair isn't liking a product for some reason? That happened to me when I tried Silk Elements Lye relaxer from Sally's. I shed like a roadkill possum. I went right back to Mizani...that's what I got for trying to save a few dollars.



hmm i never really thought about if a new product might be a cause, since nothing had any glaring adverse effects on the feeling of my hair.  but i guess that is separate than how my scalp might like something.  I started keeping track of what i do on my wash days on my ipod's calendar, so i'll probably go back and look at entries.  

Solitude I use Mizani butterblends lye


----------



## lamaria211

Solitude said:


> What types of relaxers are you ladies using lately?



ORS 
Does anyone here use Super?


----------



## divachyk

Today's bun is my new avatar sunnieb.

Solitude, Design Essentials Regular


----------



## ElegantElephant

Just had my hair relaxed on Saturday. My stylist uses  Narobi relaxer.


----------



## loveafterwar

divachyk said:


> Today's bun is my new avatar @sunnieb.
> 
> @Solitude, Design Essentials Regular


 

Do you have someone who's a professional buy it for you? I had gotten it done at a salon a few years back and I loved how my hair turned out. I went back to Mizani since I can get it at the BSS, but it's starting to leave my hair underprocessed now.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk - lovely as usual!

My bun today is much better than yesterday!  I'm getting the itch to bun all week! 

I like not having to worry about catching my hair on something or having to comb it.





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb, your bun is lovely also! It's definitely bunning season now that it will be cooling off. Mornings here are cool but it warms up nicely during the day so we're not yet at the point of cool from sun up to sun down.

loveafterwar, I'm salon relaxed (sorry).


----------



## Nix08

Solitude I use mizani bb regular but I'm fiding that it seems to be leaving me underprocessed more often than not.  Once I finish this tub I plan to try out the super if it's available.


----------



## Lissa0821

Hey Nix08  I tried your suggestion of flat ironing my hair before applying Mizani BB, I had better results than my previous experience but not good enough to use it again.  Oh well.


----------



## Nix08

Ya Lissa0821 I'm conflicted myself...I'm losing the patience to flat iron my roots...I think I need something stronger....it's like the healthier my hair gets the more resistant it's becoming.


----------



## Lissa0821

Nix08 said:


> Ya @Lissa0821 I'm conflicted myself...I'm losing the patience to flat iron my roots...I think I need something stronger....it's like the healthier my hair gets the more resistant it's becoming.


 
Nix08 you took the words right out of my mouth!!!!!!  I feel the exact same way.  I am so glad to find out I am not the only one that is experiencing this.  You have made my day!!!!!


----------



## niknakmac

Made my hair appointment for friday at noon.  I can't wait. I think i lost way too much hair after my wash this week.  I'm 11 wks but I really can't go any longerI think I have an inch on new growth.  That's exciting.


----------



## lamaria211

My hair is doing so good thanks to my hours upon hours of readings and research. My current reggie seems to be working well and I am pleased


----------



## Monaleezza

I'm living in London. As the London ladies will testify... It's cold already! *Shiver*

Bunning/Hiding season is already upon us. 
This is my curls for today... It may be the last day for it.


----------



## sckri23

Im sick and I have been debating on washing my hair. Usually I could wait till im feeling better but I moisturized and sealed right before I got sick. The product build up is really annoying me. I think ima just water wash my hair till I feel better.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912

Making progress.  Now I have to keep going.....


----------



## Solitude

sckri23 said:


> Im sick and I have been debating on washing my hair. Usually I could wait till im feeling better but I moisturized and sealed right before I got sick. The product build up is really annoying me. I think ima just water wash my hair till I feel better.
> 
> Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



Just wait until you feel better...when I'm tired/sick it's best for me to leave my hair alone.


----------



## TeeSGee

Solitude said:


> What types of relaxers are you ladies using lately?


 
Hawaiian Silky No Base Mild.


----------



## WendellaWoody

I use Mizani Butter Blend for sensitive scalp and I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Hyacinthe

I love Mizani BB since I switched to lye,I've seen a dramatic difference in my hair.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Hyacinthe

My combs are coming!!!!! So excited yesterday's detangling session was a No No!

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Solitude

Hyacinthe said:
			
		

> I love Mizani BB since I switched to lye,I've seen a dramatic difference in my hair.
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!



It seems like everyone is using lye! Lye just has not been good for my hair...sigh...

I picked up my old favorite Phytorelaxer today. I have to do my hair today, but I am soooo tired. I bought all of the stuff and everything. 





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElegantElephant

I've noticed that my hair(strands) snaps very easily but my friend's hair doesn't. 
 I also think I am protein sensitive. Any suggestions on ways to strengthen it?


----------



## lamaria211

Do any ladies here use Super strength relaxers? My hair is extremely coarse and relaxer resistant. It takes a regular strength relaxer about 25+ mins to straightened my hair


----------



## lamaria211

ElegantElephant said:


> I've noticed that my hair(strands) snaps very easily but my friend's hair doesn't.
> I also think I am protein sensitive. Any suggestions on ways to strengthen it?



Find the right protein for your hair there are many different types and strengths of protein DC's.  Or you can try an egg treatment


----------



## Nix08

Your hair is coming along VERY nicely @crlsweetie912

Welcoming msdr to the relaxed world


----------



## crlsweetie912

Nix08 said:


> Your hair is coming along VERY nicely @crlsweetie912
> 
> Welcoming msdr to the relaxed world



Thanks so much.....I was posting from my phone and that picture is HORRIBLE!
I cut back to above shoulder length about a year ago, so I have had some major setbacks!!!


----------



## gabulldawg

Ugh my scalp hurts and itches so bad in my crown area!!!!!


----------



## sunnieb

Solitude - my hair hates lye relaxers.  Makes it dry and dull. 

ElegantElephant - have you tried using a light protein?  You don't have to use it often.  Once every few weeks might be good.  Also, how much moisture do you have in your routine?  Moisture overload can weaken hair as well.

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

i have a ponytail. A no-gel, amost-effortless ponytail. 

http://lil-boots.tumblr.com/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lilboots92/


----------



## quirkydimples

I have been using Mizani BB regular lye, but think it might be contributing to my shedding. I'm considering trying the Linage Shea Butter Relaxer. What do you guys think? I'm 10 weeks post, but usually go 12-14 weeks. I may go longer because I think I've got this whole moisturizing my new growth thing down.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta

quirkydimples said:
			
		

> I have been using Mizani BB regular lye, but think it might be contributing to my shedding. I'm considering trying the Linage Shea Butter Relaxer. What do you guys think? I'm 10 weeks post, but usually go 12-14 weeks. I may go longer because I think I've got this whole moisturizing my new growth thing down.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Hello lady, I use MIZANI BB lye relaxer too and I had to increase my protein to combat shedding. That's the only thing I did different between the last 2 relaxers and it worked. Joico k pak biweekly or monthly and ORS replenishing packs (light to medium protein) in between those times. 

Are you protein sensitive?  What are you doing now as far as protein?


----------



## Lissa0821

bebezazueta said:


> Hello lady, I use MIZANI BB lye relaxer too and I had to increase my protein to combat shedding. That's the only thing I did different between the last 2 relaxers and it worked. Joico k pak biweekly or monthly and ORS replenishing packs (light to medium protein) in between those times.
> 
> Are you protein sensitive? What are you doing now as far as protein?


 

I agree I use Aphogee 2 min reconstructor each week and cleared up all shedding for me as well.  But I am going to give the Linage relaxer a try the next time I do a touch up in about 12 weeks.


----------



## LongTimeComing

Nix08 said:


> Your hair is coming along VERY nicely @crlsweetie912
> 
> Welcoming msdr to the relaxed world



*Does the Harlem shake into the thread*

Hey yall!!


----------



## quirkydimples

bebezazueta said:
			
		

> Hello lady, I use MIZANI BB lye relaxer too and I had to increase my protein to combat shedding. That's the only thing I did different between the last 2 relaxers and it worked. Joico k pak biweekly or monthly and ORS replenishing packs (light to medium protein) in between those times.
> 
> Are you protein sensitive?  What are you doing now as far as protein?



I use AOGPB every other week. After each wash, I spray Aphogee's Keratin Green Tea Reconstructor on my hair before my leave-ins. I was thinking about doing the 2-Step maybe once a month. I don't think I'm protein sensitive, but I don't really know because I never use a really hard protein. After relaxers I was using Hairveda's Mehti (sp?), but I've run out and need something else. For now, I think I'll try your advice and grab a protein pack from Sally's. Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## yoleee

quirkydimples said:


> I have been using Mizani BB regular lye, but think it might be contributing to my shedding. I'm considering trying the Linage Shea Butter Relaxer. What do you guys think? I'm 10 weeks post, but usually go 12-14 weeks. I may go longer because I think I've got this whole moisturizing my new growth thing down.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



 Mizani BB made my hair shed so much! Its now thinner in the front. I tried garlic supps, Plus I use Aphogee 2 min weekly. Nothing helped. This time I relaxer with Silk Elements and was under processed. I am searching for a new relaxer as well.


----------



## ElegantElephant

sunnieb, thanks for responding. I purchased the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor for light protein...do you think that was a good choice? As far as moisture, I use Olive Oil & Mango Butter Moisturizer twice a week.  Perhaps I should moisturize more often?....


----------



## sunnieb

msdr -Welcome to the evil side of the house!! 

ElegantElephant - I moisturize daily and my hair does well with it.  Try slowly upping your moisture and see how your hair responds.  Do 3x/week, then 4.  Be light with your moisturizer.  You don't have to slosh it on. 

I don't have any experience with Aphogee, I use Motions CPR bi-weekly.


----------



## growbaby

My new growth is starting to Matt/dread in some areas! What do I do? I'm 18 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## sckri23

I learned how to cornrow and learned there is 2 braiding styles. If the middle strand goes to the right your an out to in braider, if the middle strand go to the left  your an in to out braider. 

I know it doesnt really make sense but I have watched video after video tryin to learn cornrows and I finally found one that braids like me.

 Im an out to in. I have to grab hair from the outside to pull into the V. Unlike the other videos that pulls hair from the inside out of the V.

Its probably still confusing but it helped me understand why I wasnt learning from other videos.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## LongTimeComing

sunnieb  Thank you so much. 

Glad I'm relaxed, now to find some cute hairstyles to rock.


----------



## Evolving78

growbaby said:


> My new growth is starting to Matt/dread in some areas! What do I do? I'm 18 weeks post relaxer.


you should just relax!  but have you tried cowashing? what detangler do you have?


----------



## KiWiStyle

growbaby said:
			
		

> My new growth is starting to Matt/dread in some areas! What do I do? I'm 18 weeks post relaxer.



I would lock myself in the bathroom with a glass of wine, grab a chair and turn on some nice music; KEM always relaxes me. I would then put a serum on damp (not wet) hair and slowly detangle.  After all the tangles are gone, I would clarify in many sections, protein treat, DEEP, DEEP, DEEP CONDITION, wait several days and then RELAX YOUR HAIR GIRL!!  I would never continue to stretch when my hair is matting like crazy.  We have to know how to assess our hair and STOP stretching before you've done more bad than good.  What is your long stretch regimen??


----------



## beloved1bx

growbaby said:


> My new growth is starting to Matt/dread in some areas! What do I do? I'm 18 weeks post relaxer.



Last December i stretched 15 weeks and my roots were trying to start freeform dreadlocks. That is not the business for me. Almost every night i'd sit down for my primetime shows, spray some aloe vera juice on my hair and finger detangle. My shed hairs kept getting caught up in the matting. .'Twas not a good time. This is why you probably won't catch me stretching past 12 for the most part.


----------



## sunnieb

growbaby said:


> My new growth is starting to Matt/dread in some areas! What do I do? I'm 18 weeks post relaxer.



Relax!  Literally and mentally.

Grab your relaxer kit and get to it!

Matting roots are not the bizness with relaxed ends. 

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## growbaby

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> you should just relax!  but have you tried cowashing? what detangler do you have?


Yes I Cowash with Vo5 or main n tail 2x a week. Detangler?? Don't have one 



			
				KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I would lock myself in the bathroom with a glass of wine, grab a chair and turn on some nice music; KEM always relaxes me. I would then put a serum on damp (not wet) hair and slowly detangle.  After all the tangles are gone, I would clarify in many sections, protein treat, DEEP, DEEP, DEEP CONDITION, wait several days and then RELAX YOUR HAIR GIRL!!  I would never continue to stretch when my hair is matting like crazy.  We have to know how to assess our hair and STOP stretching before you've done more bad than good.  What is your long stretch regimen??



Thank you so much, this is probably what I'm going to have to do. Don't really have a stretching regimen exactly except that I up my cowashes.



			
				beloved1bx said:
			
		

> Last December i stretched 15 weeks and my roots were trying to start freeform dreadlocks. That is not the business for me. Almost every night i'd sit down for my primetime shows, spray some aloe vera juice on my hair and finger detangle. My shed hairs kept getting caught up in the matting. .'Twas not a good time. This is why you probably won't catch me stretching past 12 for the most part.



This is what I was trying to do last night. Not very fun.



			
				sunnieb said:
			
		

> Relax!  Literally and mentally.
> 
> Grab your relaxer kit and get to it!
> 
> Matting roots are not the bizness with relaxed ends.
> 
> Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF



Thank you all so much for your advice. Believe me I would LOVE to relax now but I can't. Im a college student and I am not a self relaxer (my mom does it) and i won't be seeing her until October 19th. I go to school 8hrs away from home or else I would have been went home and had her do it. My college town is very oldtimey with no black salons (only 1 salon in general, we don't even have a McDonalds ok) or else I would have already broke down and paid to get a relaxer. So basically I'm stuck with this for 3 more weeks. I will definitely be doing what KiWiStyle suggested n detangle, clarify, protein, and super deep condition (all in sections) anymore suggestions you ladies have?


----------



## LongTimeComing

I never understood if leave in conditioner is the equivalent to moisturizer. It appears that some people use it as such and some people have 2 separate products. 

Am I only the right train of thought?


----------



## Nix08

msdr some do use 2 different products (I never really got that myself) personally I use my leave-in as my moisturizer.


----------



## sunnieb

growbaby - wowzers!  You gotta wait another 3 weeks!  Ok, you can do this.  Detangling daily (lightly) may benefit you.  Do you cowash?  I know low manipulation is promoted here, but I don't think you want to let your hair set and matt up.  Check out my rollersetting album in my fotki.  I show how I stretch my newgrowth to airdry.  That helps to keep it elongated for a few days until I wash/cowash again.

msdr -  I use my leave-ins as moisturizers.

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

^^^^maybe you can flat iron your roots too to keep the straight!


----------



## Monaleezza

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I would lock myself in the bathroom with a glass of wine, grab a chair and turn on some nice music; KEM always relaxes me. I would then put a serum on damp (not wet) hair and slowly detangle.  After all the tangles are gone, I would clarify in many sections, protein treat, DEEP, DEEP, DEEP CONDITION, wait several days and then RELAX YOUR HAIR GIRL!!  I would never continue to stretch when my hair is matting like crazy.  We have to know how to assess our hair and STOP stretching before you've done more bad than good.  What is your long stretch regimen??



Great advice! I love it! Not too much  wine in case it starts going the wrong way! Lol What a great way to go about detangling.


----------



## growbaby

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> ^^^^maybe you can flat iron your roots too to keep the straight!



I was thinking that. It will end my no heat personal challenge but if it's to save my hair I think it's a good reason to break the 4 month challenge 1 month short of the goal.


----------



## growbaby

growbaby said:
			
		

> I was thinking that. It will end my no heat personal challenge but if it's to save my hair I think it's a good reason to break the 4 month challenge 1 month short of the goal.



I don't even know where my chi is lol


----------



## Monaleezza

I think some people water down their conditioner as leave in, but I've not heard of conditioners being used as moisturisers. 
I'd be interested to know if it was the case.


----------



## sckri23

I have low porosity should I M&S even if it takes a day or 2 to dry or should a daily spray work? Cause im sick right now from M&Sing last week.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Charla

I relaxed!   I'll be Bach! Hehe!


----------



## Nix08

@Charla Welcome to the relaxed world See you in 2013 at WL too


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

growbaby

oh nooooooo. Its time to relax. Its not worth losing hair trying to stretch further than your hair cares for; hence the matting.


----------



## caliscurls

growbaby said:
			
		

> My new growth is starting to Matt/dread in some areas! What do I do? I'm 18 weeks post relaxer.



growbaby - ^^ this is me. I spent an hour Wednesday night detangling  and I'm only 15 weeks post so I decided to throw in the towel on this stretch. Yesterday I did a 2step protein treatment and next week I'm going to relax. I'm all about keeping things simple and that detangling session was too much


----------



## caliscurls

^^ oh and I sprayed my hair lightly with leave in and then slathered the dreds with coconut oil, let it set for a few minutes then detangled gently with my fingers. I did this per dred...took forever, but worth saving "my precious"


----------



## sckri23

Awww this woman lost 160 lbs in a year and documented her progress like we do with our hair I dont even know her but im proud of her

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

Charla - Congratulations!  Welcome!


----------



## Charla

So this post is to document how I did my virgin relaxer so I can stay consistent. Relaxer 9/27
Based my scalp with a mix of 2:1 castor and evco.
Used African Pride Olive Oil Miracle No Lye (needed 2 kits)
Application and process time took about 22 mins
Applied in quadrants starting at left nape, then right nape, left temple, right temple.
Rinsed relaxer well and did mid-protein for 5 mins using Aphoghee 2 Minute
Rinsed, neutralized with kit shampoo 3x10 mins, 1x5 mins, 2x2 mins
Followed with ORS Replenishing under plastic cap, no heat, 2.5 hours
Let hair air dry and spritzed with avj mixed with drops of jojoba oil.
Sealed with Elasta QP Mango Butter
Braid and Curl (hair was nice and soft in morning)
Oiled scalp with castor/evco/ppo/rosemary
My final quadrant is definitely underprocessed, so I'll be doing a corrective in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Charla

If my hair airdried quickly after relaxer (seemed like in less than 1 hour it was mostly dry) does that mean I may have a porosity issue?  What should I do about that?  I see Roux Porosity used on this board but I don't understand when or why people use it.


----------



## divachyk

Monaleezza said:


> I think some people water down their conditioner as leave in, but I've not heard of conditioners being used as moisturisers.
> I'd be interested to know if it was the case.



I use AOWC as a daily moisturizer without issues to date Monaleezza. Some bloggers give conditioners as moisturizers a thumbs down since it may cause scalp irritation so proceed with caution.


----------



## gabulldawg

I couldn't wait any longer. Self-relaxed this evening. It was just about exactly 2 months. I was hoping for 3, but when my crown starts hurting and itching I take that as a sign to relax. I didn't relax the nape this time because it seems like there wasn't much new growth back there.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Charla said:


> If my hair airdried quickly after relaxer (seemed like in less than 1 hour it was mostly dry) does that mean I may have a porosity issue?  What should I do about that?  I see Roux Porosity used on this board but I don't understand when or why people use it.



I'm not sure because when I'm airdrying at my mom's house, my hair dries in under an hour. She doesn't have AC. When I airdry at my own place, my hair remains wet for 24 hours unless I leave my house. My AC has the air in my place moist. It wont dry. So Im def not sure.


----------



## Raspberry

Charla said:


> If my hair airdried quickly after relaxer (seemed like in less than 1 hour it was mostly dry) does that mean I may have a porosity issue?  What should I do about that?  I see Roux Porosity used on this board but I don't understand when or why people use it.



Charla In general, relaxers increase the porosity of the hair. Quick air drying is usually a sign of higher porosity.  Relaxers and other chemical services tend to make the hair more alkaline and Roux PorosityControl is great for balancing the pH of the hair strands and closing the cuticles. The RPC directions say you can use it while having a chemical service or on a daily basis. It also claims to strengthen the hair overall.

RPC shampoo is the best sulfate 'poo I've ever used (very gentle and moisturizing) and the conditioner is great too - I either mix it or follow it up with a thicker conditioner just 'cause. But my hair is consistently noticeably lustrous and silky looking/feeling after using RPC 'poo and condish and I'm thinking I should just use it every time I wash then.


----------



## lamaria211

People are always saying how "simple" regimen is but simple (at this moment)  does not work for me. It takes a lot of work for me to get the results I'm after and I don't mind doing it. I love doing my hair and I like the affects of all my hard work. That's it


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Raspberry

Is high porosity bad?


----------



## lamaria211

I mix Roux PC into my DC's weekly


----------



## Charla

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm not sure because when I'm airdrying at my mom's house, my hair dries in under an hour. She doesn't have AC. When I airdry at my own place, my hair remains wet for 24 hours unless I leave my house. My AC has the air in my place moist. It wont dry. So Im def not sure.


 
Thanks pre_medicalrulz  Hmm?  I wonder what that means.  My AC is always running, and in fact, I feel like the air in my home is dry to the point where I've been considering getting a humidifier. So in my dry air, my hair airdried in about 1 hour.  I think I better do a porosity test.



Raspberry said:


> @Charla In general, relaxers increase the porosity of the hair. Quick air drying is usually a sign of higher porosity. Relaxers and other chemical services tend to make the hair more alkaline and Roux PorosityControl is great for balancing the pH of the hair strands and closing the cuticles. The RPC directions say you can use it while having a chemical service or on a daily basis. It also claims to strengthen the hair overall.
> 
> RPC shampoo is the best sulfate 'poo I've ever used (very gentle and moisturizing) and the conditioner is great too - I either mix it or follow it up with a thicker conditioner just 'cause. But my hair is consistently noticeably lustrous and silky looking/feeling after using RPC 'poo and condish and I'm thinking I should just use it every time I wash then.


 
Thanks, Raspberry for these details!  I've never really paid alot of attention to porosity posts, but I better start thumbing through them. I think avj is supposed to be great for pH and closing the cuticles, and after my hair airdried, I sprayed my hair with avj and sealed with Elasta QP Mango Butter.  I'm going to do some further reading to see if avj is serving a porosity issue and research the Roux more.


----------



## Charla

lamaria211 said:


> I mix Roux PC into my DC's weekly


 lamaria211 what's your ratio?


----------



## mschristine

I have some shampoo that I do not like but I don't want to throw it away. Does anybody use unwanted shampoo for something else?


----------



## lamaria211

Charla said:


> lamaria211 what's your ratio?



I use about 3/4 cups of my DC to about 2 tsp of Roux PC


----------



## Raspberry

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @Raspberry
> 
> Is high porosity bad?



pre_medicalrulz This link explains porosity more: http://blackhairscience.com/fix_porous.html

But basically, if you're following healthy hair practices and your hair is looking/feeling great and retaining length, you're already taking care of any porosity issues that may exist. Relaxed hair tends to start us off with higher porosity but protein treatments, good conditioners, low heat, gentle shampoos, ACV rinses, etc., patch and smooth the cuticle layers and bring them back into balance.

ETA: I use virgin coconut oil as a pre-poo and post-wash leave-in because it's shown to combat hydral fatigue - damage caused to hair strands due to excessive swelling and contracting of the cuticle layers with regular/frequent washing. Porous hair is more susceptible to hydral fatigue, often shown when the hair dries poofy and rough after a wash.


----------



## beloved1bx

mschristine said:


> I have some shampoo that I do not like but I don't want to throw it away. Does anybody use unwanted shampoo for something else?



You could maybe use some of it to wash your combs/brushes


----------



## sckri23

mschristine said:


> I have some shampoo that I do not like but I don't want to throw it away. Does anybody use unwanted shampoo for something else?



I use unwanted shampoos to wash/scrub my brushes

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

Whenever I wrap my hair my crown dries out really bad, thats the main reason I stopped wrapping. But I really like the convenience of wrapped hair, is there anything I can do to fix the dryness? I really dont want to lose hair there again.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Whenever I wrap my hair my crown dries out really bad, thats the main reason I stopped wrapping. But I really like the convenience of wrapped hair, is there anything I can do to fix the dryness? I really dont want to lose hair there again.
> 
> Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



Do u wet wrap?   It could be from that hair and scalp being wet for a long period of time...and if your hair is thick, it's hard to dry underneath...


----------



## sunnieb

Keeping a watchful eye on my ends and I cut about 1/2" of a long tail that was growing on the left side.

Now everything looks even again.


----------



## sckri23

crlsweetie912 said:


> Do u wet wrap?   It could be from that aires being wet for a long period of time...and if your hair is thick, it's hard to dry underneath...



I use my old stylists method. I wait till my hair is dry first then wrap.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Today's protective style. I'm going for 2-3 day hair these days to minimize manipulation. 2 flat twists twisted into a bun. Forgive the blury pic. This was taken at 5:30 a.m. while attempting to get dressed for work.


----------



## Cattypus1

divachyk said:
			
		

> Today's protective style. I'm going for 2-3 day hair these days to minimize manipulation. 2 flat twists twisted into a bun. Forgive the blury pic. This was taken at 5:30 a.m. while attempting to get dressed for work.



That is really pretty but I've got some crazy gray hair at my temples and I'm struggling to keep them from being the first thing people see.


----------



## divachyk

Cattypus1, thank you - I'm sure you could pull it off. Try it, try it.


----------



## lamaria211

CWing out my ceramide deep treatment later today with Aussie Moist


----------



## KiWiStyle

divachyk said:
			
		

> Today's protective style. I'm going for 2-3 day hair these days to minimize manipulation. 2 flat twists twisted into a bun. Forgive the blury pic. This was taken at 5:30 a.m. while attempting to get dressed for work.



divachyk, this is so pretty, simple and so ME!  Do you have a part in the front?  I'm assuming you flat twisted with two strands as oppose to the only way I know how to flat twist and that's by rolling/twisting the hair, lol??? I have got to learn to flat twist properly, I am really missing out.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> That is really pretty but I've got some crazy gray hair at my temples and I'm struggling to keep them from being the first thing people see.



Cattypus1, I thought you did a henna treatment to cover those grays??


----------



## Lurkee

divachyk, your buns are so effrotless and pretty. 

I cowashed yesterday and it had been a while. Normally, I hate how my hair feels after airdrying but it feels so smooth today. I did not use heat, I just left it to dry in a ponytail and this morning, I combed it out in sections. It was big and fluffy. Loved it!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I bunned all last week on co- washed hair. It was soooo juicy!  This week I'm back in my wig. Gotta new curly one. So freaking cute. *happy happy joy joy*


----------



## Evolving78

Lurkee said:


> divachyk, your buns are so effrotless and pretty.
> 
> I cowashed yesterday and it had been a while. Normally, I hate how my hair feels after airdrying but it feels so smooth today. I did not use heat, I just left it to dry in a ponytail and this morning, I combed it out in sections. It was big and fluffy. Loved it!



i this my new reggie for awhile.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Hey ladies! Relaxed head here....I have a question??? What daily moisturizers are you using?? I have heard a lot about NTM and HE touchably smooth[LTR]. I think HE has cones in it but a lot of women rave about it. But then NTM is also another rave. What to do ladies????


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Just researched the ingredients fount in NTM and it has cones too so now I'm really confused as to what to use or try......HELP!!!!


----------



## Skyfall

Hey all!
I got a relaxer after transitioning for a year and now my hair is shedding. Which treatments would you recommend?


----------



## Monaleezza

SincerelyBeautiful So many codes I can't keep up, what is LTR, NTM and HE?


----------



## growbaby

Hello ladies, update on my knotted/dreaded sections of new growth.. ALL CLEAR  I bit the bullet and detangled in 6 sections and DC for 12 hrs. I then rinsed and air dried in 3 braids to stretch my roots.. After that I sadly ended my 3 months of no heat and lightly flat ironed my hair (1 pass). It feels sooooo good to be able to run my fingers through my hair but I have one question. 

I'm 18 weeks into this stretch and since I just flat ironed for the first time since about 7 weeks post i noticed my ends feel soooooo crunchy! Why is that? I checked and there are no visible splits,and I moisturize them 1-2 times a day. Last time I dusted ( about 1/2 an inch) was in June. During a long stretch do u ladies experience anything like this with ur ends? I'm really afraid that I'm gonna have a setback when I relax... No more stretches over 14 weeks for me anymore, that's for sure.


----------



## divachyk

KiWiStyle said:


> divachyk, this is so pretty, simple and so ME!  Do you have a part in the front?  I'm assuming you flat twisted with two strands as oppose to the only way I know how to flat twist and that's by rolling/twisting the hair, lol??? I have got to learn to flat twist properly, I am really missing out.


KiWiStyle, I have a part in the front and it looks like this.




I actually flat twisted the hair. I seriously doubt I'm doing it right but it works. 



Lurkee said:


> divachyk, your buns are so effrotless and pretty.



Thanks Lurkee!!


----------



## divachyk

I wore the twists posted upthread for 2 full days! Proud of me.  I unraveled them tonight and tried a new style. 






This is likely 1 day hair since it's a big juicy donut bun at the nape. I don't like having buns this big at my nape because it rubs on my clothes and is overall kinda just in the way. I may take the donut out and just rock my own hair like I did in the pics upthread. 

I'm going for a new look these days -- styles that can last several days.


----------



## KiWiStyle

growbaby said:
			
		

> Hello ladies, update on my knotted/dreaded sections of new growth.. ALL CLEAR  I bit the bullet and detangled in 6 sections and DC for 12 hrs. I then rinsed and air dried in 3 braids to stretch my roots.. After that I sadly ended my 3 months of no heat and lightly flat ironed my hair (1 pass). It feels sooooo good to be able to run my fingers through my hair but I have one question.
> 
> I'm 18 weeks into this stretch and since I just flat ironed for the first time since about 7 weeks post i noticed my ends feel soooooo crunchy! Why is that? I checked and there are no visible splits,and I moisturize them 1-2 times a day. Last time I dusted ( about 1/2 an inch) was in June. During a long stretch do u ladies experience anything like this with ur ends? I'm really afraid that I'm gonna have a setback when I relax... No more stretches over 14 weeks for me anymore, that's for sure.



I'm glad you were able to successfully detangle your hair.  I don't ever experience crunchy ends but there are several possible reasons I think could cause the problem::

- damaged ends, need a dusting/trim
- too much protein
- lack of moisture retention due to...
- product build-up, need to clarify
- high porosity.  

What is your regimen?


----------



## Evolving78

DanitheBee said:


> Hey all!
> I got a relaxer after transitioning for a year and now my hair is shedding. Which treatments would you recommend?



DanitheBee

i was shedding a lot after i got my first relaxer after being natural.  it was the hairs that were caught up or intangled.  but you can do a black tea rinse and that should curb it.


----------



## Evolving78

i dc'ed overnight.  my new growth feels pretty good and my hair isn't limp.  i am going to rinse this morning and air dry/bun.  i thought about getting some of those hot rollers by jibere or conair.


----------



## Loving

divachyk you are truly the bun goddess


----------



## Charla

I just bought Roux Porosity Control B1G1 free at Sally's  plus had my 15% coupon.  SCORE!


----------



## sckri23

How do I stop my crown from drying out when I wrap my hair?

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912

sckri23 said:


> How do I stop my crown from drying out when I wrap my hair?
> 
> Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



do you wrap your hair when it's soaking wet?   You could do a big roller in the top, so the wet hair isn't just sitting on your scalp during drying.
I had to stop wet wrapping my hair....


----------



## sckri23

crlsweetie912 said:


> do you wrap your hair when it's soaking wet?   You could do a big roller in the top, so the wet hair isn't just sitting on your scalp during drying.
> I had to stop wet wrapping my hair....



No my wet wraps come out lumpy. I been dry wrapping for two weeks but my crown was never dry and crunchy before I started wrapping.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Monaleezza said:


> SincerelyBeautiful So many codes I can't keep up, what is LTR, NTM and HE?


HE is herbal essences LTR was the brand of HE called long term relationship and NTM stands for Neutrogena Triple Moisture lol it confused me for a while too


----------



## Hyacinthe

Ok So last week my wash day was a disaster a tangled knotted mess.
I was so nervous and worried I ordered 3 new seamless comb.
I am 10 Weeks post so I am dealing with 2  textures.
This week I was not going to have an episode like last week so after I applied my prepoo,I carefully detangled.
I have not really followed this step tbh.....I know I know  due to the fact when I started my hair wasn't much so it was never a problem.
This week though I had the  best wash day all.because I detangled and took my time to wash my hair that was another downfall of mine 
I am still a work in progress but when you get that moment of clarity it's the best
I had to take a pic ,my hair felt so nice n bouncy
Sorry about the placement of my photo 



Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

Hyacinthe said:
			
		

> Ok So last week my wash day was a disaster a tangled knotted mess.
> I was so nervous and worried I ordered 3 new seamless comb.
> I am 10 Weeks post so I am dealing with 2  textures.
> This week I was not going to have an episode like last week so after I applied my prepoo,I carefully detangled.
> I have not really followed this step tbh.....I know I know  due to the fact when I started my hair wasn't much so it was never a problem.
> This week though I had the  best wash day all.because I detangled and took my time to wash my hair that was another downfall of mine
> I am still a work in progress but when you get that moment of clarity it's the best
> I had to take a pic ,my hair felt so nice n bouncy
> Sorry about the placement of my photo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF



I will be 12 weeks post on the 13th. I have the same situation with the textures but instead of two textures, there are three for me because I texlaxed for the first time in July. I now have between 1 & 2 inches of Africa new growth connected to about 3 inches of texlaxed hair connected to 6 or 7 inches of previously relaxed to close to bone straight hair...in other words, I am a hot mess on wash day...and in some cases the rest of the week too!  I read something on this forum about PC which was an old staple of mine and started adding that to my wash day regi...all I can say is Wow.  What a difference!


----------



## Hyacinthe

Excuse me cattypuss, I'm a little slow.
What is PC? Porosity ctrl
If it is I use it every wash day,but for some reason I forgot last week.
Hmmmm maybe tht was another  factor to the reason why it was so blah. I didn't forget this step  lastnight tho

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

Hyacinthe said:
			
		

> Excuse me cattypuss, I'm a little slow.
> What is PC? Porosity ctrl
> If it is I use it every wash day,but for some reason I forgot last week.
> Hmmmm maybe tht was another  factor to the reason why it was so blah. I didn't forget this step  lastnight tho
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF



Yes, it might have been you that reminded me of it a week or so ago.  I've purchased a dozen or so products since I've joined but I had PC in my bathroom from way back--I just only used it at touch up time.


----------



## Misseyl

Update:  I need to post pictures of my hair but I'm a bit lazy and not at all happy with my results especially after a 2 year 8 month stretch.  Since removing my braids in July, I've relaxed it and have been moisturizing and sealing every day.  I'm gathering pictures together to post so it might just be worth the wait but in the meantime I need to find a style that would camouflage my thinning edges.  After such a long stretch my hair has began to show its age.


----------



## sckri23

Omg I thought s-curl didnt work for my hair but now when I put water in it and tried to use it as a daily spray, it wanna be extra moisturizing to my hair and my ng. Im happy but I wish I had known that before, it coulda really helped me save conditioner on my dry hair days. I was cowashing and dcing 3 days in a row cause my spray was gone and my moisturizer caused instant heavy hair.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## yoleee

I co washed for the first time today. I cant tell if it was a hit or not because I also used bottled water for the first time. Anyway, my hair feels so good. My question is how often do you relaxed ladies co wash? Btw, I used HE HH.


----------



## sckri23

yoleee said:


> I co washed for the first time today. I cant tell if it was a hit or not because I also used bottled water for the first time. Anyway, my hair feels so good. My question is how often do you relaxed ladies co wash? Btw, I used HE HH.



I cowash everyother day or every 2 days

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

Ppl with jobs wen is on qvc $58!! Ppl whose still job hunting (aka me) pray family sees this and thinks of you. And pray when you do land that job that wen price wont go up.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

sckri23 said:


> Ppl with jobs wen is on qvc $58!! Ppl whose still job hunting (aka me) pray family sees this and thinks of you. And pray when you do land that job that wen price wont go up.
> 
> Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



Are you talking about 613?


----------



## Nix08

yoleee I cowashed daily.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

yoleee said:


> I co washed for the first time today. I cant tell if it was a hit or not because I also used bottled water for the first time. Anyway, my hair feels so good. My question is how often do you relaxed ladies co wash? Btw, I used HE HH.



Every weekend for me.


----------



## lamaria211

yoleee said:


> I co washed for the first time today. I cant tell if it was a hit or not because I also used bottled water for the first time. Anyway, my hair feels so good. My question is how often do you relaxed ladies co wash? Btw, I used HE HH.



Twice a week


----------



## yoleee

Do you ladies then air dry? I cant do roller sets. I get a ton of breakage.


----------



## lamaria211

Yes i always airdry.
Aphogee green tea & keratin restructurizer is good stuff!


----------



## sckri23

I airdried in the warmer-rr months now that the cool months are coming im practicing blowdrying using the tension method with cool air

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

I still do not have a good reconstructor Recommendations please?


----------



## Carmelella

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Ppl with jobs wen is on qvc $58!! Ppl whose still job hunting (aka me) pray family sees this and thinks of you. And pray when you do land that job that wen price wont go up.
> 
> Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



Lmao!!  Is WEN really that good?? U make me wanna buy it.  If I had to buy JUST ONE of their products, what should I buy.  I'm 4B, relaxed and I do long stretches.


----------



## sckri23

Carmelella said:


> Lmao!!  Is WEN really that good?? U make me wanna buy it.  If I had to buy JUST ONE of their products, what should I buy.  I'm 4B, relaxed and I do long stretches.



Wen is a miracle worker.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

lamaria211 said:


> I still do not have a good reconstructor Recommendations please?



There are 2 kinds I use from Nexxus. I'm not at home to double check the names for you though. 

yoleee I airdry always


----------



## Evolving78

i feel like switching to no lye relaxer.  i am starting to want more of bone straight hair.  i think it would help in being able to comb through my hair better.  since i have been relaxing my own hair for a year now, i can never just run a comb through my hair.  plus i want my straightness to last a little longer.

if i do, i wonder should i stick to Mizani or ORS Olive Oil no lye?  i really thought about changing my relaxer to Linange Shea Butter, but if that is just going to leave a lot of texture, i don't know.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

^^^^I absolutely love ORS no lye. I have been using this for like two and a half years now and I wouldn't change it for nothing.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

yoleee said:
			
		

> I co washed for the first time today. I cant tell if it was a hit or not because I also used bottled water for the first time. Anyway, my hair feels so good. My question is how often do you relaxed ladies co wash? Btw, I used HE HH.



I just tried co washing for the first time last nite and done fell in love lol. I see a lot of ladies talk about co washing more when stretching which I plan to co wash again tomorrow nite with a good long dc. But I think after my relaxer I can go to co washing once weekly. Let's see how it works.


----------



## growbaby

i think i'm going to do it.. i'm going to relax my hair BY MYSELF.... MUST IGNORE ALL THE NEGATIVE THOUGHTS I HAVE ABOUT IT.


----------



## baddison

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I just tried co washing for the first time last nite and done fell in love lol. I see a lot of ladies talk about co washing more when stretching which I plan to co wash again tomorrow nite with a good long dc. But I think after my relaxer I can go to co washing once weekly. Let's see how it works.



Right now, I cowash weekly - every Wednesday.  And I shampoo /DC weekly - every Saturday. My hair stays moist and soft. It doesn't get a chance to get overly dry. Cowashing is definitely a keeper here ♥


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

baddison said:
			
		

> Right now, I cowash weekly - every Wednesday.  And I shampoo /DC weekly - every Saturday. My hair stays moist and soft. It doesn't get a chance to get overly dry. Cowashing is definitely a keeper here ♥



You know what?? That doesn't sound so bad to co wash on Wednesdays and wash on Saturdays. I think that's a pretty simple schedule. I may try that one week to see how it works for me. Do u DC after your co washing??? Or do you just apply your moisturizer and seal??


----------



## sckri23

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> You know what?? That doesn't sound so bad to co wash on Wednesdays and wash on Saturdays. I think that's a pretty simple schedule. I may try that one week to see how it works for me.



I might try that too.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

I made a regimen for winter. Do I need to add anything or take something out.

 Winter regimen

Cowash every wenesday

Shampoo every saturday

Oil scalp every monday and thursday

Moisturize problem ng with olive creme hairdress before daily oils

Spray hair every morning with soft and shiny

Spray hair every night with s-curl and seal with ab herbal oil

Deep condition after every wash

Blow dry no flatiron or flatiron every 2 weeks after wash

Stretch hair for length checks

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

growbaby - good luck!  Check out the self-relaxing thread! 

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry

I was at Big Lots today, they had a ton of HE Long Term Relationship. I picked up one because I heard so much about it here and on YouTube. If I like it I'll pick up a few more.


----------



## karenjoe

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> ^^^^I absolutely love ORS no lye. I have been using this for like two and a half years now and I wouldn't change it for nothing.


 
i agree... I keep on in my stash in case I have a weak moment during a stretch.......

I confess..... I'm lazy... I don't wanna co-wash then wash every week.... 

I just decided to start washing w/ my long DC sessions twice a month.... 

I cant do it... I will after my next relaxer try it for a month..... I
'm in a stretch now, so my hair stay ready for battle...


----------



## lamaria211

Anybody use serum daily or more than just to flat iron or blow dry? If so what are some good ones? Tia


----------



## bebezazueta

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Anybody use serum daily or more than just to flat iron or blow dry? If so what are some good ones? Tia



Hello lady!  I use the GVP (Sally's brand) chi silk infusion to seal sometimes. It keeps my hair moist for days.  I also use it to seal in my leave ins when rollersetting. Minimizes breakage when I do this.


----------



## freckledface

So I relaxed my hair today and I'm not very happy with my results. I used motions in super, did the half and half method. Application took 10 mins smoothed for 10 min aannnddd I used the whole container!! I can barley tell a difference. True it feels better but I'm very texlaxed. That's just not the look I wanted but I guess ill have to deal. My last 4 relaxers have came out like this and I thought it was me but I guess not. I did everything right. Good to know I've got strong hair though -__-


----------



## freckledface

Anyone else hair laugh at super strength relaxers?


----------



## lamaria211

freckledface said:


> Anyone else hair laugh at super strength relaxers?



My hair laughs at regular but super does an OK job my hair is very resistant to chemicals. Next time I tu I'm using ORS super


----------



## sckri23

Im doing my first rollerset!!! Sort of, I dont have enough rollers

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Im doing my first rollerset!!! Sort of, I dont have enough rollers
> 
> Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



LOL!  I wish you lived around me I have so many rollers its a shame.


----------



## KhandiB

freckledface - I have NEVER had a motions relaxer take,I used to use the Super Strength too, I tried for years.  Maybe you can try Silk Elements, it gave me life 



freckledface said:


> So I relaxed my hair today and I'm not very happy with my results. I used motions in super, did the half and half method. Application took 10 mins smoothed for 10 min aannnddd I used the whole container!! I can barley tell a difference. True it feels better but I'm very texlaxed. That's just not the look I wanted but I guess ill have to deal. My last 4 relaxers have came out like this and I thought it was me but I guess not. I did everything right. Good to know I've got strong hair though -__-


----------



## itismehmmkay

So I've been relaxing as needed.  So far so good.  Basically if I feel some kink that may lead to breakage in an area...I only relax that area.  I still use an applicator bottle and olive oil so it's diluted quite a bit and there's really no overlap.  Like my breakage in the past really was due to breakage at the demarcation line, especially in my crown area.  I think I've found how to combat it.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I'm going to be 20 weeks post this week and plan to relax on Friday. I'm sure I need a trim so I'm going to get that handled as well. I will be taking pics of my relaxed hair and may post my last pic as well to see If I have any progress with growth. You ladies have helped a lot and this has helped me tame my ridiculous new growth so I wanna say THANK YOU!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## growbaby

SincerelyBeautiful said:
			
		

> I'm going to be 20 weeks post this week and plan to relax on Friday. I'm sure I need a trim so I'm going to get that handled as well. I will be taking pics of my relaxed hair and may post my last pic as well to see If I have any progress with growth. You ladies have helped a lot and this has helped me tame my ridiculous new growth so I wanna say THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Wow we coulda been buddies! I would have been 20 weeks post on friday as well but relaxed last Friday at 19 weeks because I couldn't take it anymore lol.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

growbaby said:
			
		

> Wow we coulda been buddies! I would have been 20 weeks post on friday as well but relaxed last Friday at 19 weeks because I couldn't take it anymore lol.



Lol I'm so ready to relax!!! This is my first time stretching this far and I think I did pretty well but now I'm ready to get my straight hair back lol.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Anybody use serum daily or more than just to flat iron or blow dry? If so what are some good ones? Tia



John Freida...love that stuff and a little goes a long way.


----------



## Cattypus1

bebezazueta said:
			
		

> LOL!  I wish you lived around me I have so many rollers its a shame.



Right there with ya. Not going to ever use them again!


----------



## Lymegreen

I cancelled my touch-up appointment for Wednesday.  I can't do it.  At 9 weeks post I'm just not ready yet!


----------



## Cattypus1

Lymegreen said:
			
		

> I cancelled my touch-up appointment for Wednesday.  I can't do it.  At 9 weeks post I'm just not ready yet!



Good for you, Lymegreen!  The longer you can successfully stretch the less exposure your hair has to relaxer chemicals and the less opportunity for overlap.  Good luck.


----------



## Lymegreen

Cattypus1 said:


> Good for you, Lymegreen!  The longer you can successfully stretch the less exposure your hair has to relaxer chemicals and the less opportunity for overlap.  Good luck.



Thanks!  Every once in a while I fall back into my old way of thinking that the only thing that can 'fix' my hair is a relaxer.  But, the problem that I'm having is simply not knowing what style to wear - or - how to style my 9 weeks post hair for an 'official' event. 

I am really growing in my hair journey as a 'relaxed head'.  

My hair is still giving me predictable and managable results so my relaxer is still serving it's purpose for me.  I just need to learn how to style it in it's current state. 

Well between now and then I'm going to play around with some styles and if nothing works I'll just wear a wig.


----------



## divachyk

sckri23 said:


> I made a regimen for winter. Do I need to add anything or take something out.
> 
> Winter regimen
> 
> Cowash every wenesday
> 
> Shampoo every saturday
> 
> Oil scalp every monday and thursday
> 
> Moisturize problem ng with olive creme hairdress before daily oils
> 
> Spray hair every morning with soft and shiny
> 
> Spray hair every night with s-curl and seal with ab herbal oil
> 
> Deep condition after every wash
> 
> Blow dry no flatiron or flatiron every 2 weeks after wash
> 
> Stretch hair for length checks
> 
> Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



sckri23
Just keep a watch on your hair to ensure it is not experiencing dryness from using glycerin in cooler temps.


----------



## yoleee

It seems as if the excessive shedding caused by Mizani BB relaxer really did a number on my hair. The shedding finally stopped but my edges are very very thin now. I have been putting emu oil and JBCO on the areas. My question is when I relax should I skip those areas?


----------



## freckledface

KhandiB ok next time ill try that one. I thought my hair was the hulk or something lol thank you.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Nix08 and divachyk How are you ladies? I'm almost 8.5 weeks post. I was going to texlax at 8 but I'm in a sew in for three more weeks, hopefully.


----------



## lamaria211

CWing today with either Megatek or Aussie Moist


----------



## KhandiB

freckledface – No Problem!! At the beginning of my journey I was using Super Strength Motions Relaxers, I tried a lot of different ones, and figured my hair likes lye relaxers, Silk Elements is the best for me and it’s inexpensive and readily available.  I also figured out that I don’t even need super strength.



freckledface said:


> KhandiB ok next time ill try that one. I thought my hair was the hulk or something lol thank you.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Do any of you ladies do the baggy method? If so, what do you use and how long do you baggy?? I just tried a whole head baggy last nite. I moisturized with HE Touchably Smooth Leave in and sealed with EVCO and baggied overnite. Woke up this morning and took it off and MAN!!! What have I been missing lol. My hair was nice and moisturized especially my ends. My only concern is, if it is safe to baggy in the winter. Welp off to lurk at some baggying threads!!! 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

SincerelyBeautiful - The baggy method is awesome!  I don't do it consistently, but I might add it to my regimen for the winter.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## kandiekj100

I've been debating getting a sew-in (with perimeter out) or braids. The thing is I just a got a relaxer the about a 1 1/2 weeks ago. I was wonder if I should wait until I have a certain amount of new growth before I put that sort of tension on my hair (not that it would be tight). Or does it really not matter?


----------



## freckledface

KhandiB yea this hhj is a lot. As soon as I'm ready to think to myself I've got this, I learn something new! I really don't even know why I used motions when I don't use the rest of their products. Creature of habit I guess. I'll try silk elements next time and take it down to regular. I'm also thinking I need to do a corrective relaxr. But the jury is still out on that.


----------



## sunnieb

freckledface - stay on this forum and you will always learn something new! 

I've been here since '09 and I learn about new products and techniques.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

sunnieb said:
			
		

> SincerelyBeautiful - The baggy method is awesome!  I don't do it consistently, but I might add it to my regimen for the winter.
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



How often will you try baggying?? I want to shoot for at least twice a week.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> How often will you try baggying?? I want to shoot for at least twice a week.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Now that I'm on the back half of my relaxer stretch, i think I'll full-head baggy 2x a week also.  Really need to keep my moisture level up as the weather gets colder.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## KhandiB

Can anybody give me the jist of Tea Rinses.. How do you , say for instance DC with it, and I see people are using it to spritz on their hair... what are the benefits.. that and coffee rinses.  Thanks!


----------



## baddison

sunnieb said:


> Now that I'm on the back half of my relaxer stretch, i think I'll full-head baggy 2x a week also. Really need to keep my moisture level up as the weather gets colder.
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


 
I'm with you on this.  I'm noticing increased breakage when my hair is dry.  So more baggying and more moisturizing is definintely in order for me. Time sure flies....how many weeks post are we?  I don't even remember - all I know is my next and last 2012 relaxer is when I get back from our 7-day cruise in december.  Shooting for December 22nd, right before Christmas.  My hair better give me a gooooddd Christmas gift or else its ON!


----------



## baddison

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> How often will you try baggying?? I want to shoot for at least twice a week.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 

Right now I'm baggying 4times per week as part of the NJOY'S HAIR CONCOTION challenge.  But normally, I tend to baggy 2 -3 times per week anyways.  Sometimes its with coconut oil, or sometimes its with Scurl, or sometimes its with Giovanni Direct Leave In.  Just depends on what the hair needs.  But the next morning's result is always the same: soft moist/slightly dampened hair that needs nothing more that to be sealed...mmmmm


----------



## sunnieb

baddison - yeppers, time is flying!  Seems like just yesterday we were freshly relaxed and now we're in week 8 (?).  

I've been thinking of baggying again because I already know that round about December 17th, I'll be cussing you out for challenging me to go so long! .  Baggying will help keep my newgrowth happy.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

sunnieb said:
			
		

> baddison - yeppers, time is flying!  Seems like just yesterday we were freshly relaxed and now we're in week 8 (?).
> 
> I've been thinking of baggying again because I already know that round about December 17th, I'll be cussing you out for challenging me to go so long! .  Baggying will help keep my newgrowth happy.
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



Oh I feel you on the new growth thing lol. I'm 20 weeks post and after baggying my new growth was doing the happy dance lmao.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

My hair has been ugly all week. I trimmed 2 days in a row, dced alot, and m&s alot. I finally tried dcing again but this time with the olive cholesterol and now my hair is pretty again. I guess I just needed protien.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

KhandiB said:


> Can anybody give me the jist of Tea Rinses.. How do you , say for instance DC with it, and I see people are using it to spritz on their hair... what are the benefits.. that and coffee rinses.  Thanks!



I pour on my tea rinse massage it in for 5 mins then add my DC on top for hours I also use heat for at least 45 mins. My hair is always soft with little to no shed hairs


----------



## Nameless

So I've stopped using ACV. It's been about 2 or 3 weeks (not sure) and my hair is appearing darker again. The relaxed ends aren't jet black like my new growth but it's not as brown as it was earlier.

Somebody mentioned low porosity. How can that be solved with Roux? What products do I buy and how do I use them?


----------



## divachyk

Ms. Tiki said:


> Nix08 and divachyk How are you ladies? I'm almost 8.5 weeks post. I was going to texlax at 8 but I'm in a sew in for three more weeks, hopefully.


Ms. Tiki, I'm good and you? I will be relaxing around 19 Oct.



KhandiB said:


> Can anybody give me the jist of Tea Rinses.. How do you , say for instance DC with it, and I see people are using it to spritz on their hair... what are the benefits.. that and coffee rinses.  Thanks!


KhandiB, tea and coffee are great for minimizing shedding. I personally haven't found them to help my shedding because those marketed for that make my hair hard (black tea and black coffee as an example). There are some teas that soften the hair, thus I use those -- marshmallow root and slippery elm. I don't coffee rinse at all. I also use Claudie's tea spritz. 

I tea rinse a number of ways:
Daily
Spritz as a daily hydrater before applying moisturizer

DC
Drench hair with tea and then layer DC on top

Cowash
Drench hair with tea, slather on oil (oil rinsing) then cowash it out


----------



## Nix08

KhandiB although pretty long winded here's the tea according to me on tea
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16962739&postcount=152
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=16972521&postcount=190


----------



## sckri23

Hollywood beauty olive cream works wonders on ng.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry

I surprised how much I like the HE Long Term Relationship leave-in (old formula). I didn't have high expectations, just bought it cause I'd heard hairboard/YouTube people rave about it. It definitely makes a difference as a finisher, extra silkiness - even when mixed with another moisturizer. It also makes my ends feel nice.


----------



## Angelicus

I think I did a corrective relaxer in August but shoot, I got a lot of new growth.

I am debating on braiding my hair for two months to give it a little break. Plus I haven't had braids in years... *BUT WHAT IF I MISS MY HAIR??!?!?!?!*


----------



## CombatBarbie

Raspberry said:
			
		

> I surprised how much I like the HE Long Term Relationship leave-in (old formula). I didn't have high expectations, just bought it cause I'd heard hairboard/YouTube people rave about it. It definitely makes a difference as a finisher, extra silkiness - even when mixed with another moisturizer. It also makes my ends feel nice.



Hi, 
If you don't mind sharing where did you find the HE LTR leave-in with the old formula? I've been looking and can't find it anywhere.. :-( in fact I can barely find the new one version too in stores. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Raspberry said:
			
		

> I surprised how much I like the HE Long Term Relationship leave-in (old formula). I didn't have high expectations, just bought it cause I'd heard hairboard/YouTube people rave about it. It definitely makes a difference as a finisher, extra silkiness - even when mixed with another moisturizer. It also makes my ends feel nice.



I just brought this product last week (new formula, same ingredients) and I absolutely loved the silkiness it gave my hair. I used on wet and dry hair and still loved the results. I alternate this leave in with Cantu Shea Butter leave in repair cream depending on what I feel my hair may need.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

shynewbie said:
			
		

> Hi,
> If you don't mind sharing where did you find the HE LTR leave-in with the old formula? I've been looking and can't find it anywhere.. :-( in fact I can barely find the new one version too in stores. Thanks in advance!



I got the new formula ( Touchably Smooth ) at Walmart 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

Used my cholesterol again today. I have seen it everywhere and I didnt know it was so good for my hair until now. Im definitely adding cholesterol to my list of products.


Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry

shynewbie said:


> Hi,
> If you don't mind sharing where did you find the HE LTR leave-in with the old formula? I've been looking and can't find it anywhere.. :-( in fact I can barely find the new one version too in stores. Thanks in advance!



shynewbie I got it at Big Lots, but if the new one works great too you can probably buy it online at Target or Walmart if you can't find it locally.


----------



## Raspberry

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I just brought this product last week (new formula, same ingredients) and I absolutely loved the silkiness it gave my hair. I used on wet and dry hair and still loved the results. I alternate this leave in with Cantu Shea Butter leave in repair cream depending on what I feel my hair may need.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


I need to try it on wet hair, great idea...might be good for air drying.


----------



## baddison

sunnieb said:


> @baddison - yeppers, time is flying! Seems like just yesterday we were freshly relaxed and now we're in week 8 (?).
> 
> I've been thinking of baggying again because I already know that round about December 17th, *I'll be cussing you out* for challenging me to go so long! . Baggying will help keep my newgrowth happy.
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


 

sunnieb 
LOL @ bolded....

But you will be happy with the results, too.


----------



## baddison

sckri23 said:


> Hollywood beauty olive cream works wonders on ng.
> 
> Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


 
sckri23, how do you get the cream on your ng only without it sitting on your scalp.  Do you part and apply, or do you just "smush" it in??  I really don't like products to build up on my scalp, so I've been carefully spraying my Scurl/Jojoba Oil mix on my new growth.


----------



## sckri23

baddison said:


> sckri23, how do you get the cream on your ng only without it sitting on your scalp.  Do you part and apply, or do you just "smush" it in??  I really don't like products to build up on my scalp, so I've been carefully spraying my Scurl/Jojoba Oil mix on my new growth.



I dont care if it hits my scalp because it doesnt build up on my hair it has no petroleum

I part and apply and its really light

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

sckri23 said:
			
		

> I dont care if it hits my scalp because it doesnt build up on my hair it has no petroleum
> 
> I part and apply and its really light
> 
> Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



Do you use a sprush or your fingers??

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Do you use a sprush or your fingers??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I use my fingers so I wont use too much . It spreads really well and its really moisturizing so I dont even use alot.

Think like eye cream for hair. You touch the eye cream with your fingers then dot, dot, dot around your eye. I dot it on my ng then massage it in.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## LongTimeComing

I need a daily style to wear. I prefer wearing my hair out rather than up. My hair is sl and I've been wearing it in a wrap, but I don't like how it looks right now. 

I workout daily so a fluffy rollerset will be dead in a day. 

Ideas?


----------



## sckri23

msdr said:


> I need a daily style to wear. I prefer wearing my hair out rather than up. My hair is sl and I've been wearing it in a wrap, but I don't like how it looks right now.
> 
> I workout daily so a fluffy rollerset will be dead in a day.
> 
> Ideas?



When I was in cheerleading our competition style was 2 french braids (to be like the white schools I guess) so what I and some other girls did for school was wear our hair in that braid out

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## freckledface

sunnieb yes! everyday! Oh yea I love your hair!


----------



## KhandiB

Thank you Nix08 and divachyk!!


----------



## mschristine

My hair is was feeling super dry and crispy today so I heat up my pre poo and applied it to my scalp and drenched my hair in it. I put on a plastic cap and three scarves and I'm letting my hair just soak up all the nutrients for a couple of hours before I shampoo and deep condition


----------



## sckri23

Whats with glycerin again? I forgot if its good or bad. And cones why are they bad. I mean winter wise, im cutting down my washes so I need to know can I use s-curl or not.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## mschristine

Well....I clipped my ends again. Let's be real..I cut my hair out of frustration today. I'm never going to reach shoulder length or even my goal of APL if I keep doing this. I didn't cut much and I have 6 more weeks left in my stretch but I did feel really good when I was done


----------



## sckri23

mschristine said:


> Well....I clipped my ends again. Let's be real..I cut my hair out of frustration today. I'm never going to reach shoulder length or even my goal of APL if I keep doing this. I didn't cut much and I have 6 more weeks left in my stretch but I did feel really good when I was done



I clipped too im sad now

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

mschristine said:
			
		

> Well....I clipped my ends again. Let's be real..I cut my hair out of frustration today. I'm never going to reach shoulder length or even my goal of APL if I keep doing this. I didn't cut much and I have 6 more weeks left in my stretch but I did feel really good when I was done



I'm not trimming until I reach APL.  My stylist said I should come in in November for a trim but that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## sunnieb

Trimming is ok.  I cut my BSL hair back to APL in July and I love it!  My hair curls easier and appears thicker.

I would rather take an extra 2 years to get to WL than to get there and have scraggely ends.  If it appears that my hair can't get that long without thinning ends, I will maintain the current length I have and KIM.

A good rule of thumb is to look at your ends weekly to see how they are progressing.  Comb your hair down, get out your hand-held mirror and look see how they look from the back while looking in a big mirror.  You can maintain nice ends by keeping a watchful eye.  

I made the mistake of going months without looking at my ends and paid the price.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## KiWiStyle

sunnieb said:
			
		

> Trimming is ok.  I cut my BSL hair back to APL in July and I love it!  My hair curls easier and appears thicker.
> 
> I would rather take an extra 2 years to get to WL than to get there and have scraggely ends.  If it appears that my hair can't get that long without thinning ends, I will maintain the current length I have and KIM.
> 
> A good rule of thumb is to look at your ends weekly to see how they are progressing.  Comb your hair down, get out your hand-held mirror and look see how they look from the back while looking in a big mirror.  You can maintain nice ends by keeping a watchful eye.
> 
> I made the mistake of going months without looking at my ends and paid the price.
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



This is true.  I forgot to mention that I do dust as needed after my last big trim which keeps the splits in check.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Question??? Have any of you tried CON argan oil intensive conditioning treatment??? Do you like it as a DC?? And how do you use it??

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

Ive tried it, its nice but its more like a regular conditioner to me. It doesnt feel dcey (if thats a word)

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Monaleezza

I've covered my hair in coconut oil and leave in & I'm baggying and off to bed! 
Tomorrow, protein treatment and hopefully I'll have sexy weekend hair.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

sckri23 said:
			
		

> Ive tried it, its nice but its more like a regular conditioner to me. It doesnt feel dcey (if thats a word)
> 
> Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF



What do you use to DC???

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Monaleezza said:
			
		

> I've covered my hair in coconut oil and leave in & I'm baggying and off to bed!
> Tomorrow, protein treatment and hopefully I'll have sexy weekend hair.



I baggied my hair last nite using coconut oil. This morning my hair was really nice and soft. And my new growth loved it!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jazzybklyn

Is the protein step after rinsing relaxed supposed to be hard like emergencee and aphogee 2 min or a regular 1 like Ors replenishing?


----------



## Monaleezza

SincerelyBeautiful said:
			
		

> I baggied my hair last nite using coconut oil. This morning my hair was really nice and soft. And my new growth loved it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Good to know it works. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## sckri23

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> What do you use to DC???
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Motions moisture plus

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Anyone only relax your hair every 10-12 weeks and still maintaining thickness??  I've been seeing a lot of ladies with long and thick hair that only stretch 12 weeks tops so I'm wondering if relaxing beyond that is necessary.


----------



## crlsweetie912

jazzybklyn said:
			
		

> Is the protein step after rinsing relaxed supposed to be hard like emergencee and aphogee 2 min or a regular 1 like Ors replenishing?



It's totally up to u.  My hair is protein sensitive so I only use 2 min or ors.......


----------



## crlsweetie912

SincerelyBeautiful said:
			
		

> Question??? Have any of you tried CON argan oil intensive conditioning treatment??? Do you like it as a DC?? And how do you use it??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I use it after my relaxer to DC and my hair loves it.  My regular DC is motions moisture plus.  HTH


----------



## crlsweetie912

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Anyone only relax your hair every 10-12 weeks and still maintaining thickness??  I've been seeing a lot of ladies with long and thick hair that only stretch 12 weeks tops so I'm wondering if relaxing beyond that is necessary.



I did that for years but couldn't get past a certain length.  My hair is naturally super thick and corse though........


----------



## sckri23

KiWiStyle said:


> Anyone only relax your hair every 10-12 weeks and still maintaining thickness??  I've been seeing a lot of ladies with long and thick hair that only stretch 12 weeks tops so I'm wondering if relaxing beyond that is necessary.



Thats my goal.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

KiWiStyle said:


> Anyone only relax your hair every 10-12 weeks and still maintaining thickness??  I've been seeing a lot of ladies with long and thick hair that only stretch 12 weeks tops so I'm wondering if relaxing beyond that is necessary.



I stretched 12-14 weeks for a while and I know that's what contributed to maintaining my thickness.  I stretch longer now simply because I can with no adverse affects.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle

I'll be 12 weeks post on Saturday. This is my second ever stretch.  The last one ended at 15 & 1/2 weeks because I couldn't stand it any longer.  This time I'm better prepared and I've been taking much better care of my hair. I'm beginning to see a difference in the thickness but its not noticeable enough to make styling look better yet but I'm optimistic about the stretch because this time it seems easier. I was planning on a 20-week stretch ending in December but I may go the full six months depends on how crazy I get to looking...LOL


----------



## danysedai

KiWiStyle said:


> Anyone only relax your hair every 10-12 weeks and still maintaining thickness??  I've been seeing a lot of ladies with long and thick hair that only stretch 12 weeks tops so I'm wondering if relaxing beyond that is necessary.



I do relax every 8,10 or 11 weeks (it'll be 11 weeks this time) but only because I fit it around my husband's schedule. I usually relax (not bone straight any longer) and do maintain thickness. I prefer not to stretch for more than 12 weeks though.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Today is the moment I have been waiting for for the past 20 weeks lol,,,can someone say RELAXER!!!!! My new growth is like a dark and dense forest right now lol. I will post some pics later tonite ladies 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Anyone use Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged hair?


----------



## sckri23

Ok I'm washing tonight because I'm going horse back riding tomorrow.


Edit: (10:04 pm) flat ironed instead, I strayed from my regi 3 times already but I'm determined to stick to it. Might adjust some things tho.


----------



## 3jsmom

I am perming as we speak, it was getting bad up there, I was about 14 to 16 wks post


----------



## divachyk

KiWiStyle said:


> Anyone only relax your hair every 10-12 weeks and still maintaining thickness??  I've been seeing a lot of ladies with long and thick hair that only stretch 12 weeks tops so I'm wondering if relaxing beyond that is necessary.


I relax anywhere from 8-12 with no issues and thickness compromise KiWiStyle


----------



## jazzybklyn

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> It's totally up to u.  My hair is protein sensitive so I only use 2 min or ors.......



Thank youu!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

3jsmom said:


> I am perming as we speak, it was getting bad up there, I was about 14 to 16 wks post



We are relaxer twins....I relaxed today.  I was only about ten weeks.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I relaxed last nite with ORS no lye and I got great results. However being that I was 20 weeks post my new growth was pure madness and I ran out of relaxer right at the last portion of my last quadrant. So I have one little section of underprocessed hair but it still looks great. My hair did get much more thicker though and I blame that on stretching longer than normal. I plan on stretching another 20 weeks to compare again.


----------



## Evolving78

i am working on the half/half method now.  i rinsed out the first half and my right side didn't really get wet.  i was able to work the relaxer good and was able to get the results i wanted.  i neutralized 2x, rinsed and i applied more neutralizer and just let it sit there.  i am going to start on the other side now.  after i rinse and neutralize, i am going to do a light protein treatment.

after that, i am going to use my shampoo and dc for 30mins.  i am going to finger detangle and air dry.  i might just put it in a bun because i am lazy.


----------



## sunnieb

crlsweetie912 said:


> We are relaxer twins....I relaxed today.  I was only about ten weeks.



Relaxer twins.......how cute!  

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## crlsweetie912

My results....best relaxer ever......


----------



## camilla

I just self installed i am in protective most of the winter im shooting for a six month stretch fingers crossed bc my usual four month stretch is a hand full


----------



## bebezazueta

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> My results....best relaxer ever......



Chile that hair is blinging!  Great job lady


----------



## Evolving78

buns do look more juicy with air dried hair!  sunnieb and divachyk


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 - That's the tip I used to get those juicy buns!  Works like a charm every time!


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> buns do look more juicy with air dried hair!  sunnieb and divachyk



Indeed shortdub78! However, my hair breaks more when air dried so I try to roller set more often than air dry.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

KiWiStyle said:


> Anyone only relax your hair every 10-12 weeks and still maintaining thickness??  I've been seeing a lot of ladies with long and thick hair that only stretch 12 weeks tops so I'm wondering if relaxing beyond that is necessary.



KiWiStyle

againstallodds relaxes every 12 weeks I think & she had good thickness.


----------



## Katrice

How often do you shampoo?  Co-wash?


----------



## sckri23

sckri23 said:


> Ok I'm washing tonight because I'm going horse back riding tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: (10:04 pm) flat ironed instead, I strayed from my regi 3 times already but I'm determined to stick to it. Might adjust some things tho.



Im mad at myself for flat ironing now. I liked seeing (and feeling) my 3 textures, now all I have is one..Straightened 

Still haven't washed yet.


----------



## mschristine

My hair was so matted and tangled!! I washed and deep conditioned today and decided that I definitely need to end my stretch this week. So, Thursday night after work, it's going down


----------



## Evolving78

tee shirt drying for relaxed hair is so much better than using a towel.   it seems to keep moisture in and doesn't create any tangles or frizz.  it keeps the hair smooth.


----------



## beloved1bx

^^yes! I just tried this 2 weeks ago. Hair does seem less frizzy. Had all these XL tshirts lying around that i could've been using

Sent from my device at Hogwarts using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

I use receiving blankets for drying my hair works great!


----------



## JudithO

bad news... last stylist who relaxed me over processed me... How??

So during my virgin relaxer - Ended up with textured hair + bone straight ends.
2nd relaxer = (she only touched new growth) bone straight roots + textured middle + bone straight ends...

3rd and worst relaxer experience (new stylist) = in addition to handling hair very roughly, decided to fix some of the textured part of my hair... and pulled the relaxer over my previously bone straight roots to the middle..... Well, she straightened some of the textured parts, but the previously bone straight roots are overprocessed and really breaking off...

My hair doesnt look bad at all... not too obvious to the outside eye, but the breakage is really happening especially @ the back... not sure what to do.... I may be able to keep it in check with low mani, and moisture.... but it may eventually cut it off (still staying relaxed though - enjoying the ease of styling)... One inch from BSL now.. if the breakage remains like this, I'll cut it down to APL.. and remain at APL until I trim it all away...

Im going to start self-relaxing.. stylists are just not for me.


----------



## freckledface

judy4all I'm very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Cattypus1

judy4all said:
			
		

> bad news... last stylist who relaxed me over processed me... How??
> 
> So during my virgin relaxer - Ended up with textured hair + bone straight ends.
> 2nd relaxer = (she only touched new growth) bone straight roots + textured middle + bone straight ends...
> 
> 3rd and worst relaxer experience (new stylist) = in addition to handling hair very roughly, decided to fix some of the textured part of my hair... and pulled the relaxer over my previously bone straight roots to the middle..... Well, she straightened some of the textured parts, but the previously bone straight roots are overprocessed and really breaking off...
> 
> My hair doesnt look bad at all... not too obvious to the outside eye, but the breakage is really happening especially @ the back... not sure what to do.... I may be able to keep it in check with low mani, and moisture.... but it may eventually cut it off (still staying relaxed though - enjoying the ease of styling)... One inch from BSL now.. if the breakage remains like this, I'll cut it down to APL.. and remain at APL until I trim it all away...
> 
> Im going to start self-relaxing.. stylists are just not for me.



I'm so sorry this happened to you. I know how it feels to pay someone to jack your hair up!  I haven't had my hair relaxed by a stylist in years. You might be able to baby it with regular protein and moisture treatments and low manipulation styling until you decide on when to go with the "metal" conditioner.  Good luck.


----------



## KiWiStyle

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle
> 
> againstallodds relaxes every 12 weeks I think & she had good thickness.



PRE-medicalrulz I know, she's one of my hair idols.  As a matter of fact, she is the reason I posted the question.  I follow her blog among many and I saw a distinct pattern and thought, it must not be absolutely necessary to stretch beyond 12 weeks for thickness.  I'm seriously considering only stretching 12-14 weeks in 2013.     I know she texlax but her hair hair was thick before she started texlaxing.


----------



## Danniquin

Hi ladies, I never posted in this thread before, but I have a question! 
For those that finger detangle and use soft brushes...After only finger detangling for a while when you do a really good detangling session with a comb, does it seem like you lose a lot of hair?

I usually finger datangle and I don't think I get the roots well at all, and when I style my hair I use a boar bristle brush that I think only really brushes the surface. 

My hair was feeling really tangled so I detangled in the shower with a wide tooth comb and really got the roots. My hair was coated in conditioner and I don't think I was being rough, but it seems like so much hair was washing down the drain! Do you think it was just weeks of shed hairs finally coming out?


----------



## lamaria211

Danniquin said:


> Hi ladies, I never posted in this thread before, but I have a question!
> For those that finger detangle and use soft brushes...After only finger detangling for a while when you do a really good detangling session with a comb, does it seem like you lose a lot of hair?
> 
> I usually finger datangle and I don't think I get the roots well at all, and when I style my hair I use a boar bristle brush that I think only really brushes the surface.
> 
> My hair was feeling really tangled so I detangled in the shower with a wide tooth comb and really got the roots. My hair was coated in conditioner and I don't think I was being rough, but it seems like so much hair was washing down the drain! Do you think it was just weeks of shed hairs finally coming out?



Did you examine the hairs for white bulbs at the ends?


----------



## Danniquin

lamaria211 said:


> Did you examine the hairs for white bulbs at the ends?



I didn't check because I was in the shower just letting it wash down, but they were all really long so I don't think it was breaks...at least I hope not!


----------



## proudmommyoftwo0911

mschristine said:


> My hair was so matted and tangled!! I washed and deep conditioned today and decided that I definitely need to end my stretch this week. So, Thursday night after work, it's going down



Try adding a pinch of salt to your conditioner next time, it will make your stretch less stressful. It literally melts away any tangles


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

proudmommyoftwo0911 said:
			
		

> Try adding a pinch of salt to your conditioner next time, it will make your stretch less stressful. It literally melts away any tangles



Salt??? That's a new one for me. Can you please explain how you do this in detail?? TIA

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

Danniquin said:


> Hi ladies, I never posted in this thread before, but I have a question!
> For those that finger detangle and use soft brushes...After only finger detangling for a while when you do a really good detangling session with a comb, does it seem like you lose a lot of hair?
> 
> I usually finger datangle and I don't think I get the roots well at all, and when I style my hair I use a boar bristle brush that I think only really brushes the surface.
> 
> My hair was feeling really tangled so I detangled in the shower with a wide tooth comb and really got the roots. My hair was coated in conditioner and I don't think I was being rough, but it seems like so much hair was washing down the drain! Do you think it was just weeks of shed hairs finally coming out?



Maybe you just can't detangle wet hair like me. My hair needs to be damp or dry to reduce breakage.


----------



## lamaria211

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Salt??? That's a new one for me. Can you please explain how you do this in detail?? TIA
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



There's a whole thread in this I'll try and find it for you if I see it I'll bump it


----------



## Lymegreen

Duplicate post


----------



## Lymegreen

I got a touch up today.   My stylist called my hair long.

He started to reach for the purple ones but said: "heck your hair is long, let's go withe the grey."

I'm currently sitting under the dryer with the Grey magnetic rollers


----------



## lamaria211

Lymegreen said:


> I got a touch up today.   My stylist called my hair long.
> 
> He started to reach for the purple ones but said: "heck your hair is long, let's go withe the grey."
> 
> I'm currently sitting under the dryer with the Grey magnetic rollers



Pics when you're done please


----------



## mschristine

I think I'm going back to wrapping my hair.....I miss my easy wrap


----------



## Lymegreen

lamaria211 said:


> Pics when you're done please



lamaria211

After feeling like rapunzel under the dryer this is my final result.  It '_felt' _longer 

I can't wait for nice bounce & length but at least it's healthy.....


----------



## lamaria211

Lymegreen said:


> lamaria211
> 
> After feeling like rapunzel under the dryer this is my final result.  It '_felt' _longer
> 
> I can't wait for nice bounce & length but at least it's healthy.....



Gorgeous


----------



## bebezazueta

Lymegreen said:
			
		

> lamaria211
> 
> After feeling like rapunzel under the dryer this is my final result.  It 'felt' longer
> 
> I can't wait for nice bounce & length but at least it's healthy.....



Lady your thickness is insane!  Beautiful!


----------



## sunnieb

Lymegreen - beautifully thick!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## venusfly

WOW!  Nice and thick!  I love length but thickness is what I love and constantly aspire to!


----------



## sharifeh

I think I'm like 9weeks now, not sure I'll have to count. But my hair is being obnoxious .
so much shedding and some breakage  I'm trying to just leave it in a bun


----------



## KiWiStyle

Lymegreen said:
			
		

> lamaria211
> 
> After feeling like rapunzel under the dryer this is my final result.  It 'felt' longer
> 
> I can't wait for nice bounce & length but at least it's healthy.....



I would do anything for all that thick beautiful head of hair. Lucky girl ;-).


----------



## Toy

Thick beautiful hair.


----------



## sckri23

I fell into my old hair oil which isn't a bad thing but $6 oils aren't in my "no-money-gotta-borrow" budget right now. But I wanna hit almost SL by the time my man comes back, and doo gro gets it done. 

Hopefully I will have swang worthy hair by december 19th. No pics. My phone is being stupid and won't let me take any or sometimes it lets me take them but I cant go to my gallery to see them.


----------



## bebezazueta

Toy said:
			
		

> Thick beautiful hair.



Hey lady congrats on your wedding!  Can't wait to see your hair update.


----------



## sckri23

Im not flat ironing till december 18th then ima roll my hair up overnight for my SO


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Lymegreen Beautiful hair!!! 

I co washed last nite with my VO5 moisture milks and then moisturized and sealed with EVCO. Put in Bantu knots and wore a knot out today. I love it!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

13 weeks post relaxer... can't wait for a relaxer & a nice trim! Come oooooon December!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> 13 weeks post relaxer... can't wait for a relaxer & a nice trim! Come oooooon December!!



How many weeks are you stretching for??

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

since I'm doing so well in my stretch do you think I could get to 11 and 1/2 weeks without stopping at 10 weeks?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

sckri23 said:
			
		

> since I'm doing so well in my stretch do you think I could get to 11 and 1/2 weeks without stopping at 10 weeks?



I think you could. I have very coarse hair and I stretched to 20 weeks by co washing, moisturizing and sealing, and GHE/baggying. This helped so much with my new growth. I also didn't comb my new growth I finger combed it.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

Im gonna try it I really want to get to 12 weeks if I make 11 &1/2 with little to no problems ima continue to 12


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I'm trying not to become a PJ but I just seen my sister with a bottle of Mane N Tale conditioner and after I read the bottle and ingredients I really wanted to take hers or go buy my own. It says you can use as a leave in, co wash, or possibly a DC. It looks tempting to me to use as my daily moisturizer. Has anyone tried this as their daily moisturizer or for co washing?? Did you like the results??

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## loveafterwar

Does anyone feel like their hair starts reverting with every wash? I feel like my hair isn't responding to Mizani anymore but it's the only relaxer that's available without a license that works on my hair. The Mizani BB always left me under processed even past the recommended processing time so I use the one for coarse/resistant hair.


----------



## proudmommyoftwo0911

Due to the fact that my stretch is going sooo well, I plan on going on an 11 month stretch ( my longest stretch ever!!!!) With the aid of box braids and sew ins. I'm currently 16 weeks post and hopefully I'll reach my goal ( mbl) at my next touch up. I'm currently grazing Bsl


----------



## Stillsaddity

I relaxed my hair after and 16 week stretch and DC'd overnight. Now I'm about to roller set and I cannot wait to see my outcome


----------



## Cattypus1

Stillsaddity said:
			
		

> I relaxed my hair after and 16 week stretch and DC'd overnight. Now I'm about to roller set and I cannot wait to see my outcome



Make sure you post pics, lady!  Glad your stretch went well. I'm 13 weeks today going for 20+. My last stretch was only 15& 1/2 weeks--I definitely want to beat that!


----------



## BGT

Relaxed after 11 weeks today but had to trim an inch. My ends were chewed up and my center was dry and damaged. Not sure I can do stretches past 8-10 weeks because detangling causes too much damage. Gotta tweak my regimen: 

- stretch no longer than 10 weeks
- cowash every 2 days and seal with coconut and castor oil
- limit roller sets to twice a month because the roller placement is damaging my center
- bunning 5 days per week to take care of my ends and center
- take 5000 mcg of biotin daily and drinking more water 

My goal is MBL by June and WL by December

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> How many weeks are you stretching for??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



SincerelyBeautiful

16 to 20 weeks but I don't really call it stretching because that's the time I normally relax my hair.


----------



## mschristine

I'm thinking of switching up my reggie a little bit. More dry DCs, moisturizing in sections, using only one or two oils for prepooing and sealing, oil rinsing....maybe a couple more things


----------



## lamaria211

Ladies I have a situation my ends always dry crunchy
Since I've relaxed I have cut about 2" I have No split ends. I use Roux PC weekly and i only use sulfate poo 2 every 2 months. I use a good amount of protein on a weekly basis. I M&S daily and DC x3 a week. My hair is only telaxed and the ends are the extremely under processed 
Please help


----------



## sckri23

My hair was really dry so I cowashed and dced, it didn't work so I kept cowashing and dcing 3 days in a row till it softened up, you might have to keep cowashimg and dcing.


----------



## sunnieb

lamaria211 - How often do you clarify?  I discovered that my hair holds moisture much better since I started using a clarifying shampoo regularly.


----------



## Raspberry

lamaria211 said:


> Ladies I have a situation my ends always dry crunchy
> Since I've relaxed I have cut about 2" I have No split ends. I use Roux PC weekly and i only use sulfate poo 2 every 2 months. I use a good amount of protein on a weekly basis. I M&S daily and DC x3 a week. My hair is only telaxed and the ends are the extremely under processed
> Please help



Under-processed ends are tricky, they are the oldest and often the most resistant parts of the hair when it comes to virgin relaxing/tex-laxing. You may not be able to get them to behave like you want without doing some kind of corrective tex-lax.  Besides that, when I had underprocessed ends I found that castor oil worked well.


----------



## loveafterwar

I'm only 5 weeks post and I have about an inch and a half of ng. My previous relaxer and trim were 11/23/11 and I relaxed this year on 8/9. I didn't plan on relaxing again until Dec around Christmas, but I think I really need a trim because when I style my bun I lose pieces that are maybe 1cm or so and some that are and 1.25 inches. Does anyone trim when they don't have a fresh relaxer?


----------



## freckledface

loveafterwar I've done it before and didn't have a problem. My hair was flat ironed


But uhhh.... What on earth did you do to get all that growth!?! That's amazing!


----------



## loveafterwar

Technically I'm 11 weeks post if you start counting from the relaxer date, but I'm weird so I don't start counting my post weeks until after the 6 week mark since I never relax that soon. That doesn't make my growth a lot when you look at it that way. I usually do start seeing ng 2 weeks after a fresh touchup which I hate but I'm lazy so from that point on I don't blowdry or flat iron lol. I was going to try a rollerset and silk wrap this weekend so I could try to trim.


----------



## lamaria211

sunnieb said:


> lamaria211 - How often do you clarify?  I discovered that my hair holds moisture much better since I started using a clarifying shampoo regularly.



Last time I clarified was when I used the ORS creamy aloe shampoo about 4 weeks ago when I relaxed


----------



## freckledface

loveafterwar said:


> Technically I'm 11 weeks post if you start counting from the relaxer date, but I'm weird so I don't start counting my post weeks until after the 6 week mark since I never relax that soon. That doesn't make my growth a lot when you look at it that way. I usually do start seeing ng 2 weeks after a fresh touchup which I hate but I'm lazy so from that point on I don't blowdry or flat iron lol. I was going to try a rollerset and silk wrap this weekend so I could try to trim.




That's a good way of looking at it I get to counting weeks and psych myself out of going longer. But either way its still good growth. I trimmed at 8 or 9 weeks post with my problem just made sure I pulled my hair reall taunt at the roots hth


----------



## Monaleezza

sckri23 said:


> Im gonna try it I really want to get to 12 weeks if I make 11 &1/2 with little to no problems ima continue to 12



sckri23 As long as your hair is happy, keep the stretch going.  Don't set a limit if you don't have to, just keep on going.

I set my limits now by occasions rather than by number of weeks.

ie. a wedding or Christmas or my birthday etc.


----------



## Stillsaddity

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Make sure you post pics, lady!  Glad your stretch went well. I'm 13 weeks today going for 20+. My last stretch was only 15& 1/2 weeks--I definitely want to beat that!



I'll have to take some good pics today so I'll post them tonight. 

My hair feels amazing, I'm so happy that I stretched that long and I totally plan on doing it again. I just need to figure out a different routine for the last three weeks because those were the hardest


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Ladies that get their hair relaxed at the salon...I know everyone is emphasizing "no heat". After the stylist rinses out the relaxer, do you allow her to continue to style your hair (which usually consists of a hooded dryer or blow dryer and a flatiron for me)? Or do you leave and let your hair airdry? If you leave, how much cheaper is the service?

I would be afraid to leave, let my hair airdry and it be a mess.


----------



## Britt

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Ladies that get their hair relaxed at the salon...I know everyone is emphasizing "no heat". After the stylist rinses out the relaxer, do you allow her to continue to style your hair (which usually consists of a hooded dryer or blow dryer and a flatiron for me)? Or do you leave and let your hair airdry? If you leave, how much cheaper is the service?
> 
> I would be afraid to leave, let my hair airdry and it be a mess.


 
It's really not that serious. You should get your $ worth and have your hair looking nice if you are getting it done. Personally, I prefer a rollerset but if your stylist blow dries and flat irons your hair, so long as they don't over do it w/ the flat iron you should be just fine . You're in ATL, they can _lay_ some hair there. Go on and enjoy getting your hair done and walk out with it LAID .


----------



## Loving

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Ladies that get their hair relaxed at the salon...I know everyone is emphasizing "no heat". After the stylist rinses out the relaxer, do you allow her to continue to style your hair (which usually consists of a hooded dryer or blow dryer and a flatiron for me)? Or do you leave and let your hair airdry? If you leave, how much cheaper is the service?
> 
> I would be afraid to leave, let my hair airdry and it be a mess.


 bhndbrwneyes I ALWAYS get a rollerset done....every week . I worked out a deal with my stylist. I wash & DC my hair at home and all she does is rollerset it.


----------



## beloved1bx

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Ladies that get their hair relaxed at the salon...I know everyone is emphasizing "no heat". After the stylist rinses out the relaxer, do you allow her to continue to style your hair (which usually consists of a hooded dryer or blow dryer and a flatiron for me)? Or do you leave and let your hair airdry? If you leave, how much cheaper is the service?
> 
> I would be afraid to leave, let my hair airdry and it be a mess.



My stylist has never rollerset my hair. She usually blow dries it and that's where i cut her off. She'd normally followup with the flat iron, but i don't have super thick hair so once she's hit it with the blow dryer it's usually pretty straight and so i don't see the need for more direct heat with a flat iron.

Sent from my device at Hogwarts using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta

bhndbrwneyes said:
			
		

> Ladies that get their hair relaxed at the salon...I know everyone is emphasizing "no heat". After the stylist rinses out the relaxer, do you allow her to continue to style your hair (which usually consists of a hooded dryer or blow dryer and a flatiron for me)? Or do you leave and let your hair airdry? If you leave, how much cheaper is the service?
> 
> I would be afraid to leave, let my hair airdry and it be a mess.



My stylist is into healthy hair and she always rollerset my hair. Even when I ask her to flatiron she convinces me to rollerset and wrap it cause its better for my hair. I never blow dry or flat iron so I figure I can get it done at least once or twice a year. LOL!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I had a stylist that was the best ever. She was all about hair growth. She would always wash and dc every week. Give me a nice roller set that came with a nice scalp massage. She would also ensure my ends were clipped at least every 12 weeks. And she would also work deals out with me. The only problem was....I Moved!!! What did I do that for?? She had my hair super healthy and it grew very fast. I even recommended her to a few of my college friends and she had their hair happy and growing as well. I recently emailed her and told her I wanted to move back or kidnap her just for her to become my stylist again lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I had a stylist that was the best ever. She was all about hair growth. She would always wash and dc every week. Give me a nice roller set that came with a nice scalp massage. She would also ensure my ends were clipped at least every 12 weeks. And she would also work deals out with me. The only problem was....I Moved!!! What did I do that for?? She had my hair super healthy and it grew very fast. I even recommended her to a few of my college friends and she had their hair happy and growing as well. I recently emailed her and told her I wanted to move back or kidnap her just for her to become my stylist again lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I know exactly how you feel. My mom and I have gone through several stylists over the years. We finally found one we loved about 6 years ago and referred my cousin and aunt to her as well. But now I moved out of state and no one can style like her.


----------



## Britt

Loving said:


> @bhndbrwneyes I ALWAYS get a rollerset done....every week . I worked out a deal with my stylist. I wash & DC my hair at home and all she does is rollerset it.


 
Loving, that's a good deal you have there. I'm super anal about the wash process of my hair and would prefer to wash and condition it myself and then go to the salon for them to rollerset. While I would prefer to have the hairdresser wash and condition my hair very few of the dominican hairdressers I go to care to take the time to wash and rinse out the conditioner and detangle it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Ladies that get their hair relaxed at the salon...I know everyone is emphasizing "no heat". After the stylist rinses out the relaxer, do you allow her to continue to style your hair (which usually consists of a hooded dryer or blow dryer and a flatiron for me)? Or do you leave and let your hair airdry? If you leave, how much cheaper is the service?
> 
> I would be afraid to leave, let my hair airdry and it be a mess.



I self relax but I use a flat iron on a fresh relaxer all the time for a length check. Lol So I guess you can say I use heat twice a year.  Doesn't seem to be damaging anything on my end.


----------



## koolkittychick

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Ladies that get their hair relaxed at the salon...I know everyone is emphasizing "no heat". After the stylist rinses out the relaxer, do you allow her to continue to style your hair (which usually consists of a hooded dryer or blow dryer and a flatiron for me)? Or do you leave and let your hair airdry? If you leave, how much cheaper is the service?
> 
> I would be afraid to leave, let my hair airdry and it be a mess.


 
I have done all three, depending on my mood and how much time I have. She doesn't charge me any less, so it doesn't matter to me that way. When I leave with my hair wet and let it airdry, it's not a big thing since I have fine hair and it will usually dry fairly straight if I put it in a bun once it's 50% dry. 

Lately I have been letting her blow dry and flat iron it (since it's the only heat that's put on it every three months), but I think I will start walking out with my hair wet again since she is getting a little scissor happy and rough with my hair now that it's longer; I have evaded full APL twice now because she trims just a little too much off when she's done blow drying, and I want to reach my goal by the next time I relax at the end of the year.


----------



## lamaria211

I think I may have build up so I'm going to overnight DC on dry hair with Ion Hard Water conditioner an hope that helps


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I think I may have build up so I'm going to overnight DC on dry hair with Ion Hard Water conditioner an hope that helps



I have heard a lot about build up but honestly I don't think I ever had a full explanation of this. Does your hair feel weighed down or greasy?? I co wash once weekly and shampoo once weekly using a non sulfate shampoo. My co wash conditioner doesn't contain cones but one of my daily moisturizers does. I don't think I experience much buildup with my weekly washing and cowashing going on but who knows lol.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I had a stylist that was the best ever. She was all about hair growth. She would always wash and dc every week. Give me a nice roller set that came with a nice scalp massage. She would also ensure my ends were clipped at least every 12 weeks. And she would also work deals out with me. The only problem was....I Moved!!! What did I do that for?? She had my hair super healthy and it grew very fast. I even recommended her to a few of my college friends and she had their hair happy and growing as well. I recently emailed her and told her I wanted to move back or kidnap her just for her to become my stylist again lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF





bhndbrwneyes said:


> I know exactly how you feel. My mom and I have gone through several stylists over the years. We finally found one we loved about 6 years ago and referred my cousin and aunt to her as well. But now I moved out of state and no one can style like her.



I miss my old stylist :'-(


----------



## lamaria211

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I have heard a lot about build up but honestly I don't think I ever had a full explanation of this. Does your hair feel weighed down or greasy?? I co wash once weekly and shampoo once weekly using a non sulfate shampoo. My co wash conditioner doesn't contain cones but one of my daily moisturizers does. I don't think I experience much buildup with my weekly washing and cowashing going on but who knows lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



My hair feels gunky and dry even after deep conditioning it looks dull and won't except moisture it's also tangling a lot, if it doesn't feel better after using the hard Water condish I'll use my ORS creamy aloe poo


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> My hair feels gunky and dry even after deep conditioning it looks dull and won't except moisture it's also tangling a lot, if it doesn't feel better after using the hard Water condish I'll use my ORS creamy aloe poo



You just made me realize that I'm almost out of ORS creamy aloe shampoo. Dang!! Back to my BSS to get some this week.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Brwnbeauti

I did a ponytail roller set today. Four at the back, two on each side by my ears and I mohawked the middle. Here are the resutlts. I air dryed, but didn't let it dry all the way because its bed time and I refuse to sleep in rollers. 










Don't think ill ever do a real roller set again for loose curls


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly

CafedeBelleza said:


> I did a ponytail roller set today. Four at the back, two on each side by my ears and I mohawked the middle. Here are the resutlts. I air dryed, but didn't let it dry all the way because its bed time and I refuse to sleep in rollers.
> 
> Don't think ill ever do a real roller set again for loose curls



It came out nicely... I did the same thing yesterday. A ponytail rollerset, 3 ponytails in the front, 4 in the back. I definitely had to go over the roots with a flat iron after I took the ponytails out tho. How do u get the roots from being all bent from the ponys? I do have about 10 months worth of new grow so that could also be the reason lol


----------



## lamaria211

Still sitting in my overnight DC of AE Garlic treatment, roux PC and oils hoping that my hair isn't still hard n dry after last nights chelating


----------



## sunnieb

I love ponytail rollersets!  I've never done a regular rollerset because I get the results I want with the ponytails. 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## KiWiStyle

sunnieb said:
			
		

> I love ponytail rollersets!  I've never done a regular rollerset because I get the results I want with the ponytails.
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



sunnieb how do you get the results you have without the bends from the ponytail holder.  I'm guessing your hair has to be a certain length because the weight of the hair straightens the bend, if that makes since.  I can't do regular rollersets if it saved my life and would love to try this.


----------



## crlsweetie912

I REALLY have to treat myself to some braids or cornrows and just put my hair up for awhile....It's doing great, but I don't wanna chance a setback...


----------



## danysedai

I want a human hair half wig for the winter and can't find one.
On the other hand, just when I finally find an awesome stylist for my relaxers TU, she tells me she's leaving the country! Grrrr. My last TU was last week and it was great, I spent the week in a bun though. I deep conditioned overnight on Saturday night with my new Saryna Key She butter mask, a bit of a dominican hot oil and a vial of Kerastase Vita ciment. I rinsed and rollerset on Sunday, basically air dried and flat ironed on Monday. My hair is soooo soft and shiny today, and I find myself shaking my hair just to smell the conditioner smell on it


----------



## lamaria211

After cheating, using Roux Mendex and deep conditioning my hair feels so good


----------



## sckri23

I'm trying to stretch the longest I ever have without working up to it but the more I go the easier it is to handle my ng. My SO is coming back from basic in December 19 thats on a Wednesday. I wanna stretch till the (edit: tuesday) before that. Im reaching for the stars but im not gonna go overboard.

ETA: I just counted, thats one day shy of 16 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

KiWiStyle - I always rollerset at night.  I think that by setting my hair in two loose bantu knots and sleeping like that gets rid of that annoying crimp.


----------



## Britt

Tmrw I will be getting a tex lax. I was toying with transitioning to natural and I will be almost a week shy of 7 months post. I'm very glad that I've given my hair and scalp a good rest. I'm excited to get my hair relaxed and be able to comb it with ease. I'm hoping that texlaxing my hair will solve my woes of thinning out hair fr relaxing bone straight. I actually feel like I'm starting a clean slate and going forward I will only texlax every 5 months ideally.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North

I was just sitting here deliberating whether I should BC, stretch till the end of March after my next relaxer TU (mid November) , or just carry on re-touching every 12 wks.

Brittster has definitely given me the encouragement to stretch out after my next TU, I'm thinking that I will put more time, care and effort into looking after my hair if I'm doing a long stretch. I'll be checking out some wigs to help me through the winter. I need to get disciplined for 2013.....


----------



## loveafterwar

Can you henna freshly relaxed hair? Some people say wait two weeks and others say it's ok. I plan on trying the Karishma Herbal Henna on my mom's hair.


----------



## Britt

Angel of the North said:


> I was just sitting here deliberating whether I should BC, stretch till the end of March after my next relaxer TU (mid November) , or just carry on re-touching every 12 wks.
> 
> Brittster has definitely given me the encouragement to stretch out after my next TU, I'm thinking that I will put more time, care and effort into looking after my hair if I'm doing a long stretch. I'll be checking out some wigs to help me through the winter. I need to get disciplined for 2013.....



Thanks! I used a sew in as a protective and stretching style. It worked out very well for me and I will def continue using it as a way to stretch and give my hair a break. If I'm going to stay relaxed, I feel like I *need* to stretch my relaxers out again. I've seen my hair loose thickness from relaxing every 8-10 wks and relaxing bone straight.


----------



## Cattypus1

Brittster said:
			
		

> Tmrw I will be getting a tex lax. I was toying with transitioning to natural and I will be almost a week shy of 7 months post. I'm very glad that I've given my hair and scalp a good rest. I'm excited to get my hair relaxed and be able to comb it with ease. I'm hoping that texlaxing my hair will solve my woes of thinning out hair fr relaxing bone straight. I actually feel like I'm starting a clean slate and going forward I will only texlax every 5 months ideally.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I texlaxed for the first time back in July after a 15&1/2 week stretch from being relaxed bone straight for 20+ years for that ver reason. It has improved my thickness but until I get more length of texlaxed hair the thinner my ends look to me.  I'm trying to be patient and push my stretches to 6 months. So far, so good.


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb said:


> I love ponytail rollersets!  I've never done a regular rollerset because I get the results I want with the ponytails.
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



sunnieb, I've potentially found something even better!  I cannot air dry worth nothing as I seem to get more breakage than when using heat but roller setting (be it traditional or pony) can be a lot of manipulation. Sunday I tried something different -- after getting out of the shower, I applied my LIs and pulled hair into a wet pony. I two strand twisted my hair and secured the ends with a tiny rubberband.  I then twirled the tail around and around to make a bun and pinned it in place. I sat under the dryer for ~45 mins and my hair was nice and sleek. I prefer this to roller setting! Far less manipulation. Besides, I roller set for the sleekness vs. the curls/bounce since I rarely wear my hair down.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk - Kewl!  I rollerset mainly to stretch my newgrowth too.  Since I do it at night, my focus isn't the curlies.

I do something similar to you, only I do 4 ponies and I airdry:


----------



## Brwnbeauti

H0tPinkButtafly said:
			
		

> It came out nicely... I did the same thing yesterday. A ponytail rollerset, 3 ponytails in the front, 4 in the back. I definitely had to go over the roots with a flat iron after I took the ponytails out tho. How do u get the roots from being all bent from the ponys? I do have about 10 months worth of new grow so that could also be the reason lol



I'm only about 6 weeks post and I use this kind of hair wrapper. I don't put it on too tight


----------



## Brwnbeauti

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> sunnieb how do you get the results you have without the bends from the ponytail holder.  I'm guessing your hair has to be a certain length because the weight of the hair straightens the bend, if that makes since.  I can't do regular rollersets if it saved my life and would love to try this.



I think your hair is longer than mine. When I took the bands of I rubbed the indentations out. They weren't too deep because the bands were wrapped tightly. And I pin curled before bed


----------



## sunnieb

CafedeBelleza - what are those bands called and where did you buy them?


----------



## Britt

Cattypus1 said:


> I texlaxed for the first time back in July after a 15&1/2 week stretch from being relaxed bone straight for 20+ years for that ver reason. It has improved my thickness *but until I get more length of texlaxed hair the thinner my ends look to me. * I'm trying to be patient and push my stretches to 6 months. So far, so good.


cattypus yeah I can imagine and I was thinking this myself. The regular relaxed ends will look much thinner compared to the texlaxed parts. I want my hair pretty straight, but just not stuck to the scalp bone straight. I don't want hair that looks like it it's texturized or where I'd have to use a lot of heat to get it sleek. I just want more body and some wave to my hair when it's wet. I don't want my wet hair to look bone straight. How straight is your hair? Do you trim off the bone straight relaxed ends?


----------



## Cattypus1

Brittster said:
			
		

> cattypus yeah I can imagine and I was thinking this myself. The regular relaxed ends will look much thinner compared to the texlaxed parts. I want my hair pretty straight, but just not stuck to the scalp bone straight. I don't want hair that looks like it it's texturized or where I'd have to use a lot of heat to get it sleek. I just want more body and some wave to my hair when it's wet. I don't want my wet hair to look bone straight. How straight is your hair? Do you trim off the bone straight relaxed ends?



I still have a lot of "straight" relaxed hair but I wasn't never relaxed to bone straight.  I blow dried and flat ironed last week and I use the lowest heat setting on my iron (300 deg) and I was pleased with the results. I don't straighten often because I love texture--I mostly twist out with flat twists. I'm not sure what you mean by "texturized" but I really want the ability to wash and go in the summer.  I did a mini BC after my Texlax of about 2-3 inches  up to just above APL. depending on how my ends look after my next Texlax in Dec or Jan if I can hold out might do it again.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

sunnieb said:
			
		

> CafedeBelleza - what are those bands called and where did you buy them?



They came from family dollar, I can't remember the brand, I think they're family dollar brand because there was about 20 in a pack for about 2.


----------



## mamaline

How are you ladies detangling your relaxed hair? I am really struggling with detangling my hair. I think it may be due to the teeth of my comb being too wide. Is it okay to detangle with a medium tooth comb?


----------



## lamaria211

mamaline said:


> How are you ladies detangling your relaxed hair? I am really struggling with detangling my hair. I think it may be due to the teeth of my comb being too wide. Is it okay to detangle with a medium tooth comb?



If you don't already have one get a detangling comb they sell a great one at Sally's


----------



## sunnieb

mamaline - I detangle wet or dry pretty much the same way.

I use my fingers to part a small section of hair and start lightly detangling from the ends.  I do this for my whole head then lightly comb from there.  Sounds like it takes a long time, but I'm over 9 weeks post and I did it last night on wet hair in about 3 minutes.  

ETA:  I use a wide-toothed comb.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Guinan

Good Morning Ladies!!

Can someone please tell me what is a chelating shampoo, the purpose and the brand that you have? Or if there is a thread already started on this. Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## Nix08

Side braid that I'm proud to do with my new length



Don't know why my pics are sideways.....Arghh.

Here's yesterday's side bun...


----------



## bebezazueta

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Side braid that I'm proud to do with my new length
> 
> Don't know why my pics are sideways.....Arghh.
> 
> Here's yesterday's side bun...



Really nice Nix08 love love the side braid. KUTGW!


----------



## caliscurls

@ Nix08 love that side braid. I was eyeing one yesterday thinking I can't wait to have a full side braid that's got swang.


----------



## mamaline

sunnieb said:


> @mamaline - I detangle wet or dry pretty much the same way.
> 
> I use my fingers to part a small section of hair and start lightly detangling from the ends. I do this for my whole head then lightly comb from there. Sounds like it takes a long time, but I'm over 9 weeks post and I did it last night on wet hair in about 3 minutes.
> 
> ETA: I use a wide-toothed comb.
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


 
Thanks. Have you noticed that the long it's been since you've had a relaxer the crazier your tangles are? I'm 9 weeks post and it seems like all of a sudden within the last two weeks my hair is tangling like crazy. It's not just the NG my relaxed hair is tangled as well. I normally don't have tangles this bad.


----------



## Nix08

Thanks ladies  I have fine hair soooo...it's not nearly as thick as I'd like it BUT it's definitely a protective style that makes me feel fancy

I tried it a couple days ago and found that the nape area got really messy on my clothes so this time I did a flat twist starting behind my ear on the opposite site.  AND I actually did it last night so I didn't have to touch my head this morning


----------



## KiWiStyle

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Side braid that I'm proud to do with my new length
> 
> Don't know why my pics are sideways.....Arghh.
> 
> Here's yesterday's side bun...



GORGEOUS Nix08!!!  I have fine hair as well but I don't think I my hair will ever be like this.  Is your hair high density, maybe this is the difference?


----------



## Lynnerie

pelohello said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!
> 
> Can someone please tell me what is a chelating shampoo, the purpose and the brand that you have? Or if there is a thread already started on this. Thanks in Advance!!!



pelohello A chelating shampoo is to remove the calcium buildup left on the hair from no-lye relaxers or other minerals/metals if you have hard water. A good brand is Organic Root Stimulator Creamy Aloe Shampoo.

ETA: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=594193&highlight=chelating+shampoo

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=257861&highlight=chelating+shampoo


----------



## Nix08

KiWiStyle I don't think I have a high density (a stylist once said it was normal density)....when wet my hair disappears  I had to make a serious effort to braid it loosely...since I'm never satisfied, I think when I have at least 6 more inches I'll be able to do it loose and it will have a nicer more full look....ya I'm just greedy!


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

What is the difference between lye and no-lye relaxers? Does one get your hair more straight? Is one more damaging? Do salons typically carry both?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

mamaline said:


> How are you ladies detangling your relaxed hair? I am really struggling with detangling my hair. I think it may be due to the teeth of my comb being too wide. Is it okay to detangle with a medium tooth comb?



Fingers first, wide tooth comb second all on 95% dry hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Air dried hair.

 When I decide to straighten I had better be grazing WL. LOL. ijs This journey is way too long. smh


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*1. Yay finally got a picture to update forum... Lol, I have to make a mandatory post every couple of months... 
2. Rollerset unwrapped this am, set last night... 
3. I need to work on those edges
4. I am 10 weeks post texturizer.. 

Team DIY!!!

*
*





I am gonna do a trim this weekend... 
*​


----------



## Britt

Cattypus1 said:


> I still have a lot of "straight" relaxed hair but I wasn't never relaxed to bone straight. I blow dried and flat ironed last week and I use the lowest heat setting on my iron (300 deg) and I was pleased with the results. I don't straighten often because I love texture--I mostly twist out with flat twists. I'm not sure what you mean by "texturized" but I really want the ability to wash and go in the summer. I did a mini BC after my Texlax of about 2-3 inches  up to just above APL. depending on how my ends look after my next Texlax in Dec or Jan if I can hold out might do it again.


Cattypus1 imo, texturized hair looks very close to natural hair but just _slightly_ released some to ease up the kink. To a naked untrained eye (not a hair board member ) it would look like natural hair. Texlax imo is relaxed a bit more and easy to get straight. The hair when wet will have some wave and texture to it depending on your hair texture. Texlax hair straightens easily with a rollerset. Texturized hair behaves more like natural hair and you might have to be a little more aggressive to get it straight since it's quite close to natural hair. I hope this description helps some. Just judging from the siggy alone, bhndbrwneyes hair looks to be kinda texlaxed. Also, texlaxed hair looks different depending on your hair texture. Oh --- decent comparison, texlaxed hair looks quite similar to hair that is veryyyy heat trained. Toya's infamous hair pic of her wet hair looks like texlaxed hair. Her kink is soo loosened that it doesn't even resemble texturized hair. Same thing w/ Keyshia Knight Pulliam, that pic she had up on Curly Nikki about 2 years ago looks like hair that is texlaxed.


----------



## bebezazueta

Looking good ladies! Thanks for the update


----------



## demlew

loveafterwar - I've used henna (Nupur) a day after relaxing with zero problems.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

@Brittster I'm actually transitioning right now and only about 4 inches of NG so the majority of my hair is relaxed. I've been lurking in all of the relaxed threads because I'm thinking about going back but I want to make sure I I know how to take care of my hair better before I do.

But I understand your explanation. Thanks.


----------



## Nix08

pre_medicalrulz OMG


----------



## Evolving78

mamaline said:


> How are you ladies detangling your relaxed hair? I am really struggling with detangling my hair. I think it may be due to the teeth of my comb being too wide. Is it okay to detangle with a medium tooth comb?



i don't detangle on dripping wet hair or hair with a lot of conditioner anymore.  after i rinse out my dc, i tee shirt dry my hair for about 15-30 mins.  i finger detangle my hair first.  once my hair is about 80%-90% dry, i apply my leave-ins and i use my wide toothed comb to remove the shed hairs. i air dry my hair or will bun it.


----------



## Evolving78

i tried a high bun style today.  it came out nice, but it was more manipulation that i like.


----------



## danysedai

My bun today. I used one of those comb thingies that you insert in the hair then pull the attached hair band around on the other side of the comb.
I realize that I need a cute wide silk or satin band or scarf to go around my head to protect my edges now that we are heading into an early winter here in Alberta, Canada (-8 C this morning). I had a wool coat and my scarf but I felt my nape rubbing on the fabric. I also want to buy some satin bonnets to sew around the opening of my wool tuques (hats) and push them inside.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

danysedai cute bun. I'm thinking about buying one of those bun helpers.

Would you or anyone else explain why everyone is worried about their hair in the winter? I understand not wanting to wear their hair wet outside in the winter but what is the fear over dry hair in the winter? Is colder air harsher on the hair then the humidity and heat in the summer?


----------



## ESmackum

bhndbrwneyes said:


> @danysedai cute bun. I'm thinking about buying one of those bun helpers.
> 
> Would you or anyone else explain why everyone is worried about their hair in the winter? I understand not wanting to wear their hair wet outside in the winter but what is the fear over dry hair in the winter? Is colder air harsher on the hair then the humidity and heat in the summer?


 

For me there are a lot of winter issues.  I live near DC where the winters aren't super crazy (well sometimes they are) but it does get cold and windy.  My issues include:
low humidity outdoors - the air gets really dry and sucks the moisture right out my hair.

low humidity indoors  - everyone is pumping the heat, which tends to dry out the air... and my hair.

scarves, coats and hats - the ones with wool are MURDER on your hair.

air drying in the cold - I get an itchy throat when my hair is wet and it's cold.

So upping moisture and keeping that wool away from my head are my two main tasks this winter.


----------



## danysedai

bhndbrwneyes said:


> danysedai cute bun. I'm thinking about buying one of those bun helpers.
> 
> Would you or anyone else explain why everyone is worried about their hair in the winter? I understand not wanting to wear their hair wet outside in the winter but what is the fear over dry hair in the winter? Is colder air harsher on the hair then the humidity and heat in the summer?



Thanks  bhndbrwneyes, I find this is much easier for me than doing the sock bun, it's looser and better on my crown. 

I live in Edmonton, Canada, and our winters can -30 C (that's -22 F), some days even lower than that, usually temps stay between -20 C and -30 til February, and it's a dry cold that sucks all moisture out the hair. Add to that wool hats and scarves rubbing against your hair, mainly the edges and the nape and you have a recipe for disaster if you don't look out. That's why I want a human hair half wig which I haven't been able to find. If not, I will still do the satin or silk lining into my winter hats and wear a silk scarf around my neck under the coat. I also up my moisture regimen and use my heaviest conditioners and oils. Oh and use my humidifier. 
It gets COLD here in Canada 

If you do a search here for winter regimens you will find lots of tips.


----------



## karenjoe

2 low plaits


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Another question for you relaxed ladies (please don't hate me I just miss being a part of your team!)

Following your hair care regimen, after having a very intense work out or dance session at the club, do you still get the sweaty poof where you hair looks like it reverted all the way down to the ends? Or does your regimen prevent this or control it better than it used to? Do you only work out on your wash days? How do you protect your edges during workouts?  (I heard thick cloth bands help absorb moisture to keep your roots straight)


----------



## cherrynicole

bhndbrwneyes said:
			
		

> Another question for you relaxed ladies (please don't hate me I just miss being a part of your team!)
> 
> Following your hair care regimen, after having a very intense work out or dance session at the club, do you still get the sweaty poof where you hair looks like it reverted all the way down to the ends? Or does your regimen prevent this or control it better than it used to? Do you only work out on your wash days? How do you protect your edges during workouts?  (I heard thick cloth bands help absorb moisture to keep your roots straight)



I dont sweat that much. The only time I have this prob is when I sweat in my sleep. A satin scarf helps when I can manage to keep it on...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brwnbeauti

mamaline said:
			
		

> How are you ladies detangling your relaxed hair? I am really struggling with detangling my hair. I think it may be due to the teeth of my comb being too wide. Is it okay to detangle with a medium tooth comb?



I use my fingers unless I'm doing a wet wrap.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

bhndbrwneyes said:
			
		

> Another question for you relaxed ladies (please don't hate me I just miss being a part of your team!)
> 
> Following your hair care regimen, after having a very intense work out or dance session at the club, do you still get the sweaty poof where you hair looks like it reverted all the way down to the ends? Or does your regimen prevent this or control it better than it used to? Do you only work out on your wash days? How do you protect your edges during workouts?  (I heard thick cloth bands help absorb moisture to keep your roots straight)



I put a satin scarf around my head, only tying my edges down. I let my edges dry before I take it off. During a good week I get 3+ days in. Since I don't put much on my scalp my hair doesn't smell, I wash on Sundays or Saturdays and Wednesday.


----------



## quirkydimples

bhndbrwneyes said:
			
		

> Another question for you relaxed ladies (please don't hate me I just miss being a part of your team!)
> 
> Following your hair care regimen, after having a very intense work out or dance session at the club, do you still get the sweaty poof where you hair looks like it reverted all the way down to the ends? Or does your regimen prevent this or control it better than it used to? Do you only work out on your wash days? How do you protect your edges during workouts?  (I heard thick cloth bands help absorb moisture to keep your roots straight)



I don't let my hair inform my workout routine at all. That said, I bun 98% of the time so it doesn't matter. I guess if I wore my hair down more, then it would. Even when I wear it down though, it's usually a twist out, so it still doesn't matter. Also, I sweat a lot in my head so cowashing after a workout is non-negotiable.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta

bhndbrwneyes said:
			
		

> Another question for you relaxed ladies (please don't hate me I just miss being a part of your team!)
> 
> Following your hair care regimen, after having a very intense work out or dance session at the club, do you still get the sweaty poof where you hair looks like it reverted all the way down to the ends? Or does your regimen prevent this or control it better than it used to? Do you only work out on your wash days? How do you protect your edges during workouts?  (I heard thick cloth bands help absorb moisture to keep your roots straight)



I work out 6 days a week & some days twice a day. I cowash the sweat/dirt out everyday. I don't just bun either. I do braid outs but mostly large Bantu knot outs with 2 no more than 4 knots. During workouts I bun or clip it up or French braid it back. When I get past 8 weeks post, I tie just my edges with a cute matching scarf so they stay smooth while I sweat. 

My hair airdries with no product pretty well so I don't understand the MISCONCEPTION that relaxed ladies don't work out or wash their hair. CRAZY!


----------



## sunnieb

bebezazueta - Is that you in your avi????  Your weight loss is on FIYA!!  Get it girl! 

bhndbrwneyes - I also tie my hair back with a silk scarf if I'm working out before work.  Otherwise, I just sweat it up and cowash it out.  I cowash every other day so the sweat never sits in my hair for long.


----------



## bebezazueta

sunnieb said:
			
		

> bebezazueta - Is that you in your avi????  Your weight loss is on FIYA!!  Get it girl!
> 
> bhndbrwneyes - I also tie my hair back with a silk scarf if I'm working out before work.  Otherwise, I just sweat it up and cowash it out.  I cowash every other day so the sweat never sits in my hair for long.



LOL!  Yes ma'am thanks!


----------



## Raspberry

I've been depressed with my hair lately but I'm getting over it .  

A couple months ago I stopped sleeping on a satin pillow case because I was having really bad breakouts and the pillowcase was making it worse because of the way it retains oils. I was also stressed out, which contributed to the breakouts. I started sleeping on a cotton pillowcase again and using a satin headscarf. However, I can never tie my hair up right to keep the thing on my head and I'm paranoid about tying it to tight and suffocating my edges. I would wake up daily with my headscarf somewhere in the sheets and the back of my hair feeling dry. I recently noticed that a part of the back right quadrant of my hair is noticeably broken off in the area that usually rubs against the pillow (I'm a back/side sleeper). Ugh, I'm so mad it took me so long to notice, that part of my head has higher porosity and needs more TLC than the rest of my hair in general. My hair is somewhat thick and it was easy to bypass it until the breakage was blatant.

I'm sleeping on satin pillowcases again.. Good news is that my stress levels are way down, I'm eating better, and my skin has cleared up.  I definitely want to incorporate bunning into my weekly routine for a while, just gotta find the best method to get my edges to lay down further into a stretch without too much brushing or manipulation.

-----
@bebezazueta, whenever I see your avi in a thread I have to stop and look at it for a sec, the weight loss is amazing! And I can't believe the short timeframe. How has this changed your life? Maybe I should ask this in the Health forum lol..


----------



## bebezazueta

Raspberry I'm glad you found what was going on with your breakage and fixed it. Cheer up lady!  You'll comeback strong. 

Thanks so much. I really feel like a new woman. Had to buy an entire new wardrobe so no turning back. One day I'll tell my story. I believe that we can do ANYTHING!


----------



## mschristine

I love how easy my hair is after a relaxer.


----------



## siick

mschristine said:
			
		

> I love how easy my hair is after a relaxer.



cosign . I go so long in between touch ups that I am surprise at the lack of stress in the morning that a fresh relaxer allows  just finished an 18 wk stretch and whoooo ... even applying my leave in became a chore with that much NG so I am really enjoying this.


----------



## mschristine

siick said:
			
		

> cosign . I go so long in between touch ups that I am surprise at the lack of stress in the morning that a fresh relaxer allows  just finished an 18 wk stretch and whoooo ... even applying my leave in became a chore with that much NG so I am really enjoying this.



I know exactly what you mean. I went 13 weeks and my new growth was out of control. I toyed with the idea of transitioning but I'm too lazy for all that. Stretching this time for 18-20 weeks so I'm enjoying this easy few weeks


----------



## Carmelella

Raspberry said:
			
		

> I've been depressed with my hair lately but I'm getting over it .
> 
> A couple months ago I stopped sleeping on a satin pillow case because I was having really bad breakouts and the pillowcase was making it worse because of the way it retains oils. I was also stressed out, which contributed to the breakouts. I started sleeping on a cotton pillowcase again and using a satin headscarf. However, I can never tie my hair up right to keep the thing on my head and I'm paranoid about tying it to tight and suffocating my edges. I would wake up daily with my headscarf somewhere in the sheets and the back of my hair feeling dry. I recently noticed that a part of the back right quadrant of my hair is noticeably broken off in the area that usually rubs against the pillow (I'm a back/side sleeper). Ugh, I'm so mad it took me so long to notice, that part of my head has higher porosity and needs more TLC than the rest of my hair in general. My hair is somewhat thick and it was easy to bypass it until the breakage was blatant.
> 
> I'm sleeping on satin pillowcases again.. Good news is that my stress levels are way down, I'm eating better, and my skin has cleared up.  I definitely want to incorporate bunning into my weekly routine for a while, just gotta find the best method to get my edges to lay down further into a stretch without too much brushing or manipulation.
> 
> -----
> @bebezazueta, whenever I see your avi in a thread I have to stop and look at it for a sec, the weight loss is amazing! And I can't believe the short timeframe. How has this changed your life? Maybe I should ask this in the Health forum lol..



Wear a regular silk scarf and then put a regular stretchy headband on top ( either those cotton wide ones or the thin nylon-ish ones.). I did that and my disappearing scarf issue came to an end.   Neither of the headbands were tight and u can even pull the headband and scarf to be more on ur forehead than on ur edges if ur paranoid that it will decrease blood flow.  

GL


----------



## lamaria211

Moisturizer using its a 10 leave in cream and sealed with coconut oil. My new growth is starting to get difficult to manage I hope tomorrows DC softens it up a bit


----------



## Britt

My hair after a 7 month stretch and trim 

I look forward to my wash, deep condition and roller set this wknd.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growbaby

Brittster said:


> My hair after a 7 month stretch and trim
> 
> I look forward to my wash, deep condition and roller set this wknd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



beautiful


----------



## mochalocks

Anyone ever did a garlic conditioning after a wash?  

Just did one for the first time earlier at the salon.


----------



## lamaria211

Brittster said:


> My hair after a 7 month stretch and trim
> 
> I look forward to my wash, deep condition and roller set this wknd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Oooh girl you shining love it


----------



## Guinan

Brittster said:
			
		

> My hair after a 7 month stretch and trim
> 
> I look forward to my wash, deep condition and roller set this wknd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Ur hair looks beautiful! Is that ur natural color? Its soo pretty & shiney

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## freckledface

Doing a Bantu knot out on flat ironed hair. It's gotten greasy from my sulfur mix but have plans and don't have time to wash. I m&s and added a lil ors pudding stuff(yall know what I'm talkin bout) and twisted up. Any advice from yall and how long do I have to wait for it to curl.

If it turns out right ill post pics this is my first try


----------



## Angel of the North

Brittster said:


> My hair after a 7 month stretch and trim
> 
> I look forward to my wash, deep condition and roller set this wknd.



Your hair looks amazing!!! Check out that shine, the cut/style looks fabulous too. 

I've been so lost and disillusioned on my HHJ for the last year and a half, I had all but given up. I wasn't giving my hair the time or attention it needed or deserved. At the peak of my journey, I managed to get to a full and healthy BSL, I've decided to persevere with my relaxed hair but, also to stretch out the relaxer TU for longer periods. 

I'm intending to do a lot of bunning and also wearing wigs over cornrows (this works really well for me, especially in the later parts of my stretch), I also want to pay serious attention to my ends.  

Yep, I feel ready to jump back on board, I'm holding it down with my own little personal maintenance challange till the big ones start again in 2013, can't wait, I am so much more disciplined when I'm active on the board and I've been away for far too long.

I've thanked all you ladies in this thread that have inspired me to pursue my dream of long healthy hair again, especially those who have posted pics


----------



## Carmelella

Brittster said:


> My hair after a 7 month stretch and trim
> 
> I look forward to my wash, deep condition and roller set this wknd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
your hair is luscious!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Brittster said:


> My hair after a 7 month stretch and trim
> 
> I look forward to my wash, deep condition and roller set this wknd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Beautiful! Great progress on the length and the health looks amazing!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Been DC'ing this morning for about 2 hours now....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

So I finally brought porosity control something or other. Is it best to use it after a wash or after I condition? Shoot, I'm scared to use this stuff. I don't want it to mat up my hair this far into my stretch.


----------



## Qtee

Its been 2 months since my texlaxed and I want to go looser..my hair still isnt shoulder length curly....so tomorrow I will relax my hair again...


----------



## Lurkee

Just want to rant. 


I was really frustrated with my hair yesterday. I wanted it to just look right when down but it was not cooperating. I am only 8 weeks post but I want to relax already. My wide tooth comb could not even glide through my hair. It was just stuck even after flatiron. I am so tired of bunning. I want to have my hair down more. It is strange because some parts have little new growth but the middle and sides feel really thick. Grrr.


----------



## Britt

pelohello said:
			
		

> Ur hair looks beautiful! Is that ur natural color? Its soo pretty & shiney
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Hey! 
Yes, it is. My hair is naturally very dark. I'm gonna rinse it blk soon, I hv a few greys I wanna cover and I like a good blk rinse. It's been foreverrrr since I've had one.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lurkee

Does anyone here wear extensions or wigs? I want to get back into that, I have not had any done since 2 years ago. I am bored with my hair and overall look, I want to look a bit more glam. I used to just go to the BSS, buy 2 packs of hair and go to the salon and install it but looking at the pics, I notice they did not blend well and looked HAM. I want something more realistic (maybe 14 inches), something that looks nice and adds some volume and length to my hair. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## loveafterwar

Lurkee said:


> Does anyone here wear extensions or wigs? I want to get back into that, I have not had any done since 2 years ago. I am bored with my hair and overall look, I want to look a bit more glam. I used to just go to the BSS, buy 2 packs of hair and go to the salon and install it but looking at the pics, I notice they did not blend well and looked HAM. I want something more realistic (maybe 14 inches), something that looks nice and adds some volume and length to my hair. Does anyone have any advice?


 
The most cost effective option would be to order a light yaki texture from a chinese vendor...shipping is $30, but for the length you're looking for it's not bad. Some virgin textures blend with relaxed hair, but it depends on who you're ordering from.


----------



## lamaria211

Lurkee said:


> Does anyone here wear extensions or wigs? I want to get back into that, I have not had any done since 2 years ago. I am bored with my hair and overall look, I want to look a bit more glam. I used to just go to the BSS, buy 2 packs of hair and go to the salon and install it but looking at the pics, I notice they did not blend well and looked HAM. I want something more realistic (maybe 14 inches), something that looks nice and adds some volume and length to my hair. Does anyone have any advice?



I wear wigs, I once wore them for 2 years straight now only about once a week but its a great PS and a good way to DC on the go!


----------



## Lurkee

loveafterwar and lamaria211, do you recommend ordering online or going to a BSS? Also not sure whether to go the wig or weave route.


----------



## lamaria211

Lurkee said:


> loveafterwar and lamaria211, do you recommend ordering online or going to a BSS? Also not sure whether to go the wig or weave route.



I'd much rather go to the bss because I like to see and touch my wigs before I buy them, I've never had a weave before so I can't help there but let us no which route you decide


----------



## loveafterwar

Lurkee said:


> loveafterwar and lamaria211, do you recommend ordering online or going to a BSS? Also not sure whether to go the wig or weave route.



I only wear weaves/u-part wigs that I make myself. Since I like to color and alter my extensions I only buy virgin hair online. I haven't worn beauty supply hair in years. Depending on how long you plan on keeping the hair in and if you'd like to wash it without it matting up and tangling I wouldn't buy BSS hair. Most "remy" brands are a rip off anyways and for the prices with that quality it's not worth it.


----------



## SuchaLady

Lurkee I recommend buying online. I hated my first sew in and it made me so self conscious because I used overpriced hair store weave. I have virgin hair now and I love it. I play in this hair everyday. I'm sure my mom and BFF are tired of my picture messages with the caption "like my hurr?"


----------



## cherishlove

I really miss my relaxer.  Life was so much easier then. I just didn't like getting burned over processed and going in to the salon.  I'm peaking in here to see.  I'm seriously thinking about it.  I'm over the everybody natural swing of things.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

soldier4hair said:


> I really miss my relaxer.  Life was so much easier then. I just didn't like getting burned over processed and going in to the salon.  I'm peaking in here to see.  I'm seriously thinking about it.  I'm over the everybody natural swing of things.



soldier4hair

Wow! I've been relaxed all my life & never 'burned'.


----------



## sunnieb

pre_medicalrulz said:


> soldier4hair
> 
> Wow! I've been relaxed all my life & never 'burned'.



Me either!  I know I haven't always been careful when relaxing.  Come to think of it, none of the women in my family burn.  Guess the cement scalp is genetic.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

soldier4hair said:
			
		

> I really miss my relaxer.  Life was so much easier then. I just didn't like getting burned over processed and going in to the salon.  I'm peaking in here to see.  I'm seriously thinking about it.  I'm over the everybody natural swing of things.



Burned when I was going to the shop. Been a self-relaxer for ever - no burns or adverse results except when switching to a new relaxer.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I want to learn how to bun!!! I can do braid outs and Bantu knot outs for my PS but I can't bun for nothing...smh...I'm wanting to learn for the sake of keeping my nice moisturized ends at bay and keeping them happy if ya get what i mean.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

SincerelyBeautiful - check out divachyk's blog here on LHCF.  She is the reason I was able to take my bunning game to the next level.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## yoleee

My new growth needs a miracle ladies. I am only 7.5 weeks post , but I under processed last time. I am trying to stretch it out but the things that usually make my hair sing are not working. My hair is a tangled mess. Normally Nexxuss Humectress Dc is what I use after my 6th week. My hair is laughing at that. Today I used ORS hair repair Nourishing conditioner..... no go. Maybe I should just go ahead and relax...


----------



## Monaleezza

At 7.5 weeks??  No way!  Someone will recommend something!  
I'm gonna hover here and wait for what these gorgeous ladies recommend because at 14 weeks post I'm in the same position as you, I can barely put my fingers to my root, it's like a wild forest in there.


----------



## sunnieb

yoleee -  we've all been there!  Check out my LHCF blog entry  for what I did when my newgrowth was acting up.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

yoleee said:


> My new growth needs a miracle ladies. I am only 7.5 weeks post , but I under processed last time. I am trying to stretch it out but the things that usually make my hair sing are not working. My hair is a tangled mess. Normally Nexxuss Humectress Dc is what I use after my 6th week. My hair is laughing at that. Today I used ORS hair repair Nourishing conditioner..... no go. Maybe I should just go ahead and relax...



please go and relax.  you have reached the normal recommended time, plus you have a lot of underprocessed hair happening too.


----------



## Cattypus1

Monaleezza said:
			
		

> At 7.5 weeks??  No way!  Someone will recommend something!
> I'm gonna hover here and wait for what these gorgeous ladies recommend because at 14 weeks post I'm in the same position as you, I can barely put my fingers to my root, it's like a wild forest in there.



Right there with ya, Girl!  I texlaxed last time and I'm 14&1/2 weeks post now. Got the jungle going myself. I'm trying to stretch through at least December.   yoleeee  How long are you planning to stretch?


----------



## quirkydimples

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Right there with ya, Girl!  I texlaxed last time and I'm 14&1/2 weeks post now. Got the jungle going myself. I'm trying to stretch through at least December.   yoleeee  How long are you planning to stretch?



We're on the same schedule. I'm planning to go until mid January if I can make it. My longest stretch was 16 weeks, but I think I can make it using several tips I learned here.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

quirkydimples said:
			
		

> We're on the same schedule. I'm planning to go until mid January if I can make it. My longest stretch was 16 weeks, but I think I can make it using several tips I learned here.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Nice, we can help each other. 15&1/2 weeks was my longest stretch. I'm thinking about reaching for January, the19th would be 26 weeks...my second and longest stretch ever.  I have learned so much from these beautiful heads.  I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## Raspberry

sunnieb Have you tried Rusk Cream Detangler? I came across it in Ross...it actually works great on wet/damp hair, a nice surprise. I think its been discontinued from the main line so I went back and bought a few more lol.


----------



## yoleee

Cattypus1 said:


> Right there with ya, Girl!  I texlaxed last time and I'm 14&1/2 weeks post now. Got the jungle going myself. I'm trying to stretch through at least December.   yoleeee  How long are you planning to stretch?



I was going to relax at 10 weeks but......


----------



## sunnieb

Raspberry - I've never tried that one.  I still use Rusk Smoother as a leave-in after washing.  Love that stuff!


----------



## divachyk

yoleee said:


> My new growth needs a miracle ladies. I am only 7.5 weeks post , but I under processed last time. I am trying to stretch it out but the things that usually make my hair sing are not working. My hair is a tangled mess. Normally Nexxuss Humectress Dc is what I use after my 6th week. My hair is laughing at that. Today I used ORS hair repair Nourishing conditioner..... no go. Maybe I should just go ahead and relax...





shortdub78 said:


> please go and relax.  you have reached the normal recommended time, plus you have a lot of underprocessed hair happening too.



yoleee, what you will find is a good showing of ladies that may suggest keep stretching whereas other say go relax! Breakage, tangles and unruly hair is not the business. All of those usually result when I stretch or have under processed hair. Your 7.5 weeks is really equivalent to about....pick a number...let's just say 15 or 16 weeks post? Therefore, I'm with shortdub78 on the suggestion of relax. When I was under processed, I touched up at 6 weeks post and didn't have any issues with over processing.


----------



## Raspberry

sunnieb said:
			
		

> Raspberry - I've never tried that one.  I still use Rusk Smoother as a leave-in after washing.  Love that stuff!



Yep... Rusk Smoother is still one of my staples. On e a week I'll mix some in m hands with a pomade and set my hair in a few big twists overnight and the silky waves I get are the business.


----------



## quirkydimples

I ran out of my Alter Ego Garlic conditioner. Since I have Wen seasonal cleansers and 613 on auto delivery, I figured I'd save money on my deep conditioners. I plan to keep using a mix of Greek yogurt, egg, and EVOO for protein. I bought a creme of nature conditioner today and plan to add grapeseed oil to that for a deep moisturizing conditioner. What do you think? Does that sound decent, coupled with cowashing 2-3 times a week?

I also bought a big container of Cantu Shea Butter for twist outs and general M/Sing.


----------



## freckledface

yoleee said:


> My new growth needs a miracle ladies. I am only 7.5 weeks post , but I under processed last time. I am trying to stretch it out but the things that usually make my hair sing are not working. My hair is a tangled mess. Normally Nexxuss Humectress Dc is what I use after my 6th week. My hair is laughing at that. Today I used ORS hair repair Nourishing conditioner..... no go. Maybe I should just go ahead and relax...





I'm in the same boat  relaxer barley loosened my curl. The back is the worst and I do feel a lil breakage. I'm only 3 weeks post but I'm going to try and go only 8 weeks. It's already a jungle up there. Good luck with whatever you choose to do and keep us updated


----------



## divachyk

Been letting my scalp rest for my TU on Friday. I'm ready.


----------



## KiWiStyle

divachyk said:
			
		

> Been letting my scalp rest for my TU on Friday. I'm ready.



divachyk how many weeks post are you?


----------



## cherishlove

What is a texlax?  Is it the texturizer?  What do you all think about the texturizer?


----------



## freckledface

Question.... Do yall think Bantu knot outs are rough on your ends? Which one is worse bantu or braid out?


----------



## divachyk

KiWiStyle said:


> @divachyk how many weeks post are you?


Only 10 but that's plenty for me KiWiStyle. I seriously don't have the patience to fool with thick roots and combative hair. When manipulating my hair becomes a cat fight, then it's not worth continuing. I make that appt asap.


----------



## KiWiStyle

divachyk said:
			
		

> Only 10 but that's plenty for me KiWiStyle. I seriously don't have the patience to fool with thick roots and combative hair. When manipulating my hair becomes a cat fight, then it's not worth continuing. I make that appt asap.



I'm starting to learn this too.  I just relaxed after only a 12 week stretch, this my be my norm.


----------



## sckri23

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm starting to learn this too.  I just relaxed after only a 12 week stretch, this my be my norm.



Im trying to make 12 weeks my norm but this time im going to wigging 16 weeks to grow out my texlaxed hair so I can have more!!!! Yay


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sckri23 said:


> Im trying to make 12 weeks my norm but this time im going to wigging 16 weeks to grow out my texlaxed hair so I can have more!!!! Yay



When I hit full WL, 12 weeks will be my norm as well.  No more 20 weeks w/ a head full of hair. No thank u.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

freckledface said:


> Question.... Do yall think Bantu knot outs are rough on your ends? Which one is worse bantu or braid out?



freckledface
Bantu knots are rough for me overall. Probably because I twist too taunt anyway. Lol. I like braisdouts though. But any style rubbing on your back is going to be tough on your ends in my opinion.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

divachyk I know how you feel. At 11 weeks my hair and I were over here brawling. I was over it. I was ready again at 5 weeks. My hair is growing too fast for me to try to stretch 16/17 weeks ever again. I'm still on my 8-10 week thing depending on how crazy my roots are acting. The only reason I waited until 11 weeks was b/c I had that sew in. I'm so enjoying my freshly texlaxed hair.


----------



## Guinan

soldier4hair said:


> What is a texlax? Is it the texturizer? What do you all think about the texturizer?


 
I think texlax is when you dont relax your hair bone straight and your hair still has some of its curl pattern. I'm not too sure if it means when you stretch your relaxers though. Maybe some of the other ladies can correct me. 

Personally, I luv texlaxing. I feel like its the best of both worlds; natural and relaxed. I was using Mizani butter blends but I am switching to Soft and Beautiful, Texture Softner.


----------



## lamaria211

yoleee said:


> My new growth needs a miracle ladies. I am only 7.5 weeks post , but I under processed last time. I am trying to stretch it out but the things that usually make my hair sing are not working. My hair is a tangled mess. Normally Nexxuss Humectress Dc is what I use after my 6th week. My hair is laughing at that. Today I used ORS hair repair Nourishing conditioner..... no go. Maybe I should just go ahead and relax...



When you relax again do you plan on correcting the under processed parts?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Just lurking....


----------



## gabulldawg

I did a twist out on my hair using Cantu Shea Butter Leave In and Coconut oil. I love it.  I'm about a little over a month post. Aiming for a 3 month stretch this time around... I am due for a heat pass, but I've been rocking twist outs for the past week or so.


----------



## mamaline

How many days before a relaxer can I do a protein treatment like Aphogee 2 Step?


----------



## lamaria211

mamaline said:


> How many days before a relaxer can I do a protein treatment like Aphogee 2 Step?



i would love other ladies to answer this to but i was planning on doing mine 4 days prior


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

mamaline said:


> How many days before a relaxer can I do a protein treatment like Aphogee 2 Step?



I usually just do it at my next wash. Some ladies do it right after the neutralizer process.

EDIT: Sorry, I thought you typed AFTER a relaxer. Lol. I do mine a week before a relaxer.


----------



## Evolving78

a week before for 2 step aphogee.  oh and i got a few nice tips from a YT video.   she stated to not oversaturate the hair with the product.  after you have sat under the dryer for 10 mins, rinse really well.  use a clarifying shampoo first to make sure you remove enough of the product.  after that, use a hydrating shampoo to bring moisture back to the hair.  once all of that is done, use Aphogee Balancing conditioner or a conditioner of your choice.

you don't want to mess with a hard protein like the 2 step during the relaxer process or day.  the majority of relaxed heads usually apply a mild protein treatment after they rinse out the relaxer, before applying the neutralizing shampoo, since the hair is at it's weakest point.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

freckledface said:
			
		

> Question.... Do yall think Bantu knot outs are rough on your ends? Which one is worse bantu or braid out?



I love Bantu knot outs. It's my favorite PS. When I first tried it, it was an epic FAIL. But as I learned it was easier and looked wonderful. It's not rough on my ends at all. I part my hair into 4 quadrants then in each quadrant I make 2-3 sections that I moisturize and seal then knot up. The next day when I take them down my curls are soft, moisturized, and shiny!! Love love love Bantu knot outs!!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North

mamaline said:


> How many days before a relaxer can I do a protein treatment like Aphogee 2 Step?



I do one a week before to prepare for the relaxer, I use the 2-min before neutralizing and then I do a protein treatment the week after to help my hair recover from the relaxer process. I always follow up with a serious moisturizing DC after a heavy protein treatment.


----------



## freckledface

SincerelyBeautiful yea the first few I tried were not good to say the least. But I'm falling in love myself. Thanks for your reply!! I'm trying to keep these ends in good shape!


----------



## Cattypus1

Gettin' my Wen on!  I'm a Wen-virgin...I've tried cowashing with different conditioners and have been dying to try Wen.  I didn't do the subscription-that really didn't light my fire but being the Pj that I am, I really needed to take the plunge.  I got my package in the mail today and I'm DC-ing with the remoisturizer right now. Planning on a twist out with the texturizing balm.  I'm loving the feel of the cleansing conditioner.


----------



## D.Lisha

I have nothing to add except that-->I'm due for my relaxer tomorrow! (yay )


----------



## Britt

I look forward to getting a blk rinse this wknd. I bought the Alter Ego rinse. I think I'll let the Dominicans do it only bc I don't feel like dealing with the mess in my bathroom.


----------



## Guinan

Brittster said:
			
		

> I look forward to getting a blk rinse this wknd. I bought the Alter Ego rinse. I think I'll let the Dominicans do it only bc I don't feel like dealing with the mess in my bathroom.



I'll have to try that brand. I use Clairol and hate it. It just doesn't last

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Britt

pelohello said:
			
		

> I'll have to try that brand. I use Clairol and hate it. It just doesn't last
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I'll see how it goes


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to cowash my hair tonight.  i may just use shampoo.  i feel buildup on my hair.


----------



## lamaria211

Cattypus1 said:


> Gettin' my Wen on!  I'm a Wen-virgin...I've tried cowashing with different conditioners and have been dying to try Wen.  I didn't do the subscription-that really didn't light my fire but being the Pj that I am, I really needed to take the plunge.  I got my package in the mail today and I'm DC-ing with the remoisturizer right now. Planning on a twist out with the texturizing balm.  I'm loving the feel of the cleansing conditioner.



I mix my wen with tresemme naturals and co wash with that its the best.


----------



## Cattypus1

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I mix my wen with tresemme naturals and co wash with that its the best.



I might have to try that but...I am totally loving Wen.  I will be 15 weeks post on Saturday. Never have I had such an easy comb-out after a wash. I love, love, love this stuff!  I can't wait until its dry so that I can see the finished product. Got my hair twisted and I letting it air dry.


----------



## sylver2

mamaline said:


> How many days before a relaxer can I do a protein treatment like Aphogee 2 Step?



i do mine the wash before my next wash/touchup. so 1-2 weeks


----------



## irisak

I have s question for you wen lovers. My hair hearts protein and is easily over moisturized. Would trying wen be too risky for my strands? I've been wanting to try forever buy I just had to aphogee to restore my balance and that was while using a protein based leave in daily.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## yoleee

Ok Ladies, I couldnt take it anymore. I relaxed today at my 8 weeks mark. The relaxer looks like it went pretty good. I am currently under the dryer. It feels very nice to comb through my hair again!!


----------



## sckri23

irisak said:


> I have s question for you wen lovers. My hair hearts protein and is easily over moisturized. Would trying wen be too risky for my strands? I've been wanting to try forever buy I just had to aphogee to restore my balance and that was while using a protein based leave in daily.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct



Wen works for everybody no matter what your hair craves wen has it.


----------



## mamaline

Relaxed my hair today. It's definitely underprocessed. I had to wash it out though. I think I might go to a salon to get a corrective the next time I relax. Or I might just leave it the way it is. Not sure.  I'm pretty over it, but maybe this will help my hair get the thickness I want. *sigh*


----------



## loveafterwar

I hateeeee these super underprocessed pieces that I have mid strand at the front and back of my head on my left side. It was from an Affirm relaxer I got last year at a salon smh. Worst relaxer I've ever had. I tried a corrective with Mizani back in Aug but it didn't take, so I just left it. I hate the way my hair air dries because of it since it makes my ends look super scraggly.


----------



## sckri23

I just bought more baking soda today. Now that I found the right combo for cleansing conditioners. I'm only shampooing once a month. That baking soda disappeared fast. But I know why. I co cleanse every week, sometimes twice a week. I'm addicted to shampoo alternatives.

Eta: I'm still praying for Wen this christmas


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

How does the saying go, "Its better to relax your color than it is to color your relaxer...." Was that right? 

Thinking of getting color but want to make sure I apply it correctly on my relaxed strands. 

TIA ladies!


----------



## JeterCrazed

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> How does the saying go, "Its better to relax your color than it is to color your relaxer...." Was that right?
> 
> Thinking of getting color but want to make sure I apply it correctly on my relaxed strands.
> 
> TIA ladies!



No. Always color the perm. Never perm the color.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Thanks!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Checking in with my relaxed ladies  I baggied over nite and put up in a bun today. I want to co wash but think I'm gonna wait till tomorrow to do so. Also this week I must clarify. Then back to my regularly scheduled program!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## loveafterwar

I got my curlformers in the mail monday so I'll be doing a set Thursday night. For those of you who rollerset using products for hold ie foam, or Lottabody...do you mix everything together in the spray bottle and keep spraying each section or do you have only water in one bottle for re-wetting and your other products in another? I love my Silk Dreams products. I've slowly learned that my hair doesn't really like cones...now to find a line available in stores that is cone free.


----------



## lamaria211

I DC overnight and CW this morning I'm 8 weeks post and will be relaxing at 9 weeks with ORS super


----------



## Guinan

I have been researching and watching Youtube videos on applying relaxers. Next yr will be my 1st time putting a relaxer in my hair by myself. I have to say I am really excited b/c I will have more control on the time and texture. 

I had a very heated discussion with one of my co-workers the other day and the argument was that she had asked for my advice a/b perming just the front of her hair every 2 weeks. I told her absolutely NO! Then she asked about perming her whole head once a month. I told her NO, but asked her what did she mean by perming her whole head? She proceeds to tell me that she perms her whole head, meaning root to ends. I told her that your only suppose to apply the relaxer to the new growth. She tells me that I am wrong and that her hair is healthy and thicker than mines. Now from what I saw of her hair it was extremly paper thin, dry and VERY damage. So I told her that to me her hair looked damage (I dont believe in sugar coating things), thin and that she was confusing thickness with coarseness. So she continues to argue me down about this, so finally I just told her to do what's best for her hair and continue her hair practices if she believes that its working for her.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

16 weeks post today!! My NG feels like pillow cotton. Soooo soft & fluffy. Good job NG!  #ProudParent


----------



## Solitude

I don't really have anything exciting to report...I've been alternating between rollersets and buns.


----------



## Americka

13 weeks post and able to comb through my ng fairly well. The only thing I've done differently is significantly increase my water intake and reduce the amount of sugary juices.


----------



## freckledface

My hair is starting to act up I pray this isn't the begining of my first set back. The back is SUPER under processed so it feels like a lot of ng very dry. I've been using a lot of moisture back there so it doesn't break. Now I got mushy hair and that cause a lil breakage. I'm using GPB right now. Just checked and it feels better. I'm only 4 weeks so idk what to do next if this continues.


----------



## sckri23

Im so lost. idk what to post now that I'm in braids and a wig. I spray them everyday. Added my growth oil mix the beginning of this week but nothing else. The hair that mommy couldnt braid hasn't given me any problems. Other than that I might not make another post until I get to 16 weeks.


----------



## gabulldawg

I'm annoyed. I'm barely one month post and my roots are already off the chain. My plan was to do a three month stretch, but idk if I can make it! I guess this means i've been getting better with My haircare. I've cut down to using heat once a month. I've also been doing more protective styles.


----------



## sckri23

gabulldawg said:


> I'm annoyed. I'm barely one month post and my roots are already off the chain. My plan was to do a three month stretch, but idk if I can make it! I guess this means i've been getting better with My haircare. I've cut down to using heat once a month. I've also been doing more protective styles.



Healthy hair is like a college course. You know enough to be ahead of the class (ie. Non-lhcf women) but there's always something new to learn.


----------



## Lissa0821

I've ordered linange lye relaxer for my next touch up.  I still have 4 weeks to go.  I really hope I like this relaxer and it does my hair good.


----------



## lamaria211

My son just broke my dryer can I still do an Aphogee 2 step with out it? Tia


----------



## Evolving78

lamaria211 said:


> My son just broke my dryer can I still do an Aphogee 2 step with out it? Tia



you can use a hand dryer. just don't touch your hair.


----------



## FelaShrine

Relaxed heads, any of you using the Rehab Junkie deep condish?


----------



## quirkydimples

Lissa0821 said:
			
		

> I've ordered linange lye relaxer for my next touch up.  I still have 4 weeks to go.  I really hope I like this relaxer and it does my hair good.



Please post your results. I plan to buy this relaxer, but I'm not touching up again until mid January. Can't wait to see how it works for you!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## loveafterwar

I just did my first self dusting/trim. I figured if I messed up its just hair and it'll grow back.


----------



## Evolving78

FelaShrine said:


> Relaxed heads, any of you using the Rehab Junkie deep condish?



no i never tried it before.  is it thick and creamy?  does it absorb into the hair?


----------



## sharifeh

Lissa0821 said:
			
		

> I've ordered linange lye relaxer for my next touch up.  I still have 4 weeks to go.  I really hope I like this relaxer and it does my hair good.



I have this too but I have yet to use it.  I'm scared it will under process me. Lissa0821 did you buy the neutralizer too or do you have your own?


----------



## sharifeh

Am I the only relaxed head that doesn't use apogee two step regularly. I have it but I only used it once like 2 years ago.


----------



## Lissa0821

sharifeh said:


> I have this too but I have yet to use it. I'm scared it will under process me. @Lissa0821 did you buy the neutralizer too or do you have your own?


 
sharifeh Yes, I brought the neutralizer as well. I will have my fingers and toes crossed that it doesn't under process my hair.


----------



## Lissa0821

sharifeh said:


> Am I the only relaxed head that doesn't use apogee two step regularly. I have it but I only used it once like 2 years ago.


 

Nope, I have never used it and have no plans whatsoever to give it a try.  The 2min or Duotex on a weekly basis work just fine for me.


----------



## Carmelella

sharifeh said:
			
		

> Am I the only relaxed head that doesn't use apogee two step regularly. I have it but I only used it once like 2 years ago.



I don't use it frequently as I had a natural stint and was weaved up, but u can tell you that from the past it really works.  I just used it last night and probably won't use it again till sometime in January or so.


----------



## Lissa0821

quirkydimples said:


> Please post your results. I plan to buy this relaxer, but I'm not touching up again until mid January. Can't wait to see how it works for you!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
Sure, I will do that sometime before the new year.


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!!!
Question:
 Have any of you ladies used Soft & Beautiful Texture Softner (Just for me). If so, any opinions/advice?

Do you know if it's no-lye? 

I plan on texlaxing in Jan with this texturizer. My previous relaxer of choice was Mizani Butter Blends, for sensitive scalp but it has proven to be too strong for my scalp and I end up burning within 5min. 

Thanks in Advance for any advice!!


----------



## quirkydimples

sharifeh said:
			
		

> Am I the only relaxed head that doesn't use apogee two step regularly. I have it but I only used it once like 2 years ago.



I  used it once, but didn't know how to use it so I thought it was too much work for too little return. Now that I know what hair should feel like after a protein treatment and to do a moisturizing treatment I've been thinking about trying it again before I relax in January.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## loveafterwar

Did a curlformers set last night and took them out this morning. I used 5oz water and 1oz Lottabody and a pump of Cream of Nature Argan Oil Wrap Lotion on each section. I used a total of 39 formers. Disclaimer: I'm posting from my phone so excuse me if the pics are to big. If they are just let me know and I'll try to resize them. Also excuse the rogue bra strap and my too big shirt but today is lazy day lol.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pelohello said:


> Morning Ladies!!!
> Question:
> Have any of you ladies used Soft & Beautiful Texture Softner (Just for me). If so, any opinions/advice?
> 
> Do you know if it's no-lye?
> 
> I plan on texlaxing in Jan with this texturizer. My previous relaxer of choice was Mizani Butter Blends, for sensitive scalp but it has proven to be too strong for my scalp and I end up burning within 5min.
> 
> Thanks in Advance for any advice!!



I use their relaxer but never heard of this texturizer. Sorry.


----------



## sckri23

pelohello said:


> Morning Ladies!!!
> Question:
> Have any of you ladies used Soft & Beautiful Texture Softner (Just for me). If so, any opinions/advice?
> 
> Do you know if it's no-lye?
> 
> I plan on texlaxing in Jan with this texturizer. My previous relaxer of choice was Mizani Butter Blends, for sensitive scalp but it has proven to be too strong for my scalp and I end up burning within 5min.
> 
> Thanks in Advance for any advice!!



There's a youtube video about it. My friends use it but idk if their hair is texlaxed or if it gets bone straight. They keep their hair flat ironed.


----------



## sharifeh

quirkydimples said:


> I  used it once, but didn't know how to use it so I thought it was too much work for too little return. Now that I know what hair should feel like after a protein treatment and to do a moisturizing treatment I've been thinking about trying it again before I relax in January.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



quirkydimples

I wanna revisit it too. I used it in the beginning of my hhj when i was buying everything and using everything. I want to start using it again now that i'm more knowledgeable


----------



## pinkgreenmommie

Lurkee said:


> loveafterwar and lamaria211, do you recommend ordering online or going to a BSS? Also not sure whether to go the wig or weave route.



Check out blackhairmedia.com they have a wealth of info on weaves.


----------



## sckri23

pelohello there is also a member who's hair gets bone straight from the TS. I asked about it some time ago.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

pelohello said:
			
		

> Morning Ladies!!!
> Question:
> Have any of you ladies used Soft & Beautiful Texture Softner (Just for me). If so, any opinions/advice?
> 
> Do you know if it's no-lye?
> 
> I plan on texlaxing in Jan with this texturizer. My previous relaxer of choice was Mizani Butter Blends, for sensitive scalp but it has proven to be too strong for my scalp and I end up burning within 5min.
> 
> Thanks in Advance for any advice!!



It is a no lye relaxer that you add oil to.  Texture softener is just a marketing term.


----------



## QueenAmaka

Soooo, I caved in and finally used Crisco to flat iron my hair and I must say I am very pleased with the results. I am 21 weeks post relaxer as of yesterday.


----------



## divachyk

sharifeh said:


> Am I the only relaxed head that doesn't use apogee two step regularly. I have it but I only used it once like 2 years ago.



sharifeh - I'm protein sensitive so I don't use much protein. I especially don't use aphogee 2 step. It's to hard of a protein for my hair.


----------



## lamaria211

I used Aphogee 2 step today and it made my hair feel so good very smooth n soft


----------



## Cattypus1

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I used Aphogee 2 step today and it made my hair feel so good very smooth n soft



Me too!  16 weeks post today!  Sitting under a heat cap right now, getting ready to do my twist-out for the week. Got my Wen last week so I'm conditioning with Wen. I love that stuff!


----------



## Britt

This is more like a relaxed random thought: 

I was ready to give up on relaxed hair because my hair just kept thinning out. After much thought and consideration I decided to stay relaxed but with a few tweaks. I'm going to start stretching my relaxer to abt every 5-6 months with the help of sew ins. I'm also texlaxing my hair with a hair dresser I *trust*. I'm actually excited about this and happy to start over on my hair journey. Everything else is fine - I know the products that work for me and I stick with it.  It was the over processing of my hair that started to thin it out. 

I'm actually starting to visualize myself with thicker relaxed hair that's long. The only thing I want to start doing is experimenting with styling. Simple things like even mastering the side braids, maybe wearing curl type styles and when I put my weave back in I will rollerset more. Traycee on KISS usually has some cute bun or hair styles.


----------



## lamaria211

I clarified n did my protein today can I relax on Tue??


----------



## quirkydimples

I used Mizani BB chelating shampoo last night because I haven't used shampoo in a while. I slept with Wen 613 on my hair with a conditioning cap under my satin bonnet. Got up this morning and went running with my plastic conditioning cap under my bandana (two birds, one stone), came home and rinsed it out and hair felt great. I planned on blowdrying and flat ironing, but decided to just put it in a 85% dry ponytail while I run errands and write today. SO and I are going out tonight (child-free weekend, woohoo!) and I may blow dry and flat iron it in a few hours.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## quirkydimples

quirkydimples said:
			
		

> I used Mizani BB chelating shampoo last night because I haven't used shampoo in a while. I slept with Wen 613 on my hair with a conditioning cap under my satin bonnet. Got up this morning and went running with my plastic conditioning cap under my bandana (two birds, one stone), came home and rinsed it out and hair felt great. I planned on blowdrying and flat ironing, but decided to just put it in a 85% dry ponytail while I run errands and write today. SO and I are going out tonight (child-free weekend, woohoo!) and I may blow dry and flat iron it in a few hours.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Photos are of me with no product. The comb is my shed hairs after detangling with 613


----------



## quirkydimples

My hair was a little damp at the end of the day, so I did a quick blow dry (1st pic) and flat iron (1 pass at 325; 2nd pic). When I was natural I had highlights, so the last two inches of my hair have to be babied. Each time I trim I'm happy to cut more of that hair off.


----------



## sharifeh

My hair responded well to Aphogee 2 step last night. I used to have hair all over the shower, after aphogee 2 step i had a few hairs in the drain. wow. dramatic difference. My hair just feels stronger.
I forgot abut the smell though. That stuff smells like a mix of poop and vomit  next time im using gloves because the smell lingered on my hands for a few hours after 
I'm gonna add this to my regimen every 6 weeks or every 8 and see how my hair responds over time. This might be the response to hair thinning out towards the ends.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

I'm still waiting for the finished results, but I think I'm officially giving up on Nairobi for Mizani BB HG. I relaxed late last night and I applied and smoothed it quicker than I ever have since I started self relaxing 3 years ago. When I'm underprocessed I can usually feel it when my hair is wet, but for the most part, my new growth feels straight all around. This was my first time trying BB lye and I'm happy with it; only negative thing about the touch up is that an area I accidentally scratched hours prior to relaxing feels burned, but nothing like the burns I received the first time I used Nairobi. And I didn't adequately base my scalp, so I got lucky.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Relaxing tonight after a 12 week stretch!!!!


----------



## Brwnbeauti

Flat ironed my hair today, hadn't done it in over a year but my hair was tangling around itself after my twist out. My attempt to roller set had me thinking about relaxing. 

Before 




After 





Come on already apl


About 9 or 10 wks post.


----------



## lamaria211

I'm relaxing tomorrow 3 days shy of 9 weeks


----------



## mschristine

My poor scalp is thirsty! Gonna start oiling my scalp with castor and coconut oil mix twice a week especially since its getting cooler outside


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I clarified last nite and deep conditioned then I let air dry a bit before moisturizing and sealing. I also greased my scalp with my MN mix then put up in Bantu knots for a nice knot out bun for tomorrow.


----------



## Hyacinthe

QueenAmaka said:


> Soooo, I caved in and finally used Crisco to flat iron my hair and I must say I am very pleased with the results. I am 21 weeks post relaxer as of yesterday.



Crisco to flat iron. My interest is peaked

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

My hair needs a lil water. But I'm not in the mood so its going to have to stay dry until the weekend or the following weekend. *evil grin*


----------



## mochalocks

loveafterwar said:
			
		

> Did a curlformers set last night and took them out this morning. I used 5oz water and 1oz Lottabody and a pump of Cream of Nature Argan Oil Wrap Lotion on each section. I used a total of 39 formers. Disclaimer: I'm posting from my phone so excuse me if the pics are to big. If they are just let me know and I'll try to resize them. Also excuse the rogue bra strap and my too big shirt but today is lazy day lol.



 I love the curls.

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## mochalocks

Flat ironed my hair tonight.  It came out ok, I just can't seem to get to the roots with my flat iron.

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## freckledface

I think instead of redoing my bun daily I'm gonna just leave it alone. Getting my hair into a ponytail that is semi slick is becoming a hassle so I'll see how this goes.


----------



## QueenAmaka

Hyacinthe said:


> Crisco to flat iron. My interest is peaked
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF




 I kept reading all of the threads on naturals using Crisco to flat iron so I figured I would give it a try. I only used a very small amount per section and it got my new growth really straight. It even helped to seal in the moisture from my previous wash a couple days before the flat iron. I will definitely add Crisco to my routine for long stretches. My hair seems to do a lot better in straight styles.


----------



## divachyk

freckledface said:


> I think instead of redoing my bun daily I'm gonna just leave it alone. Getting my hair into a ponytail that is semi slick is becoming a hassle so I'll see how this goes.


freckledface, not redoing daily was the best thing I could have done. My hair stays moisturized and nicely detangled. Plus, it keeps me from having to do my hair daily which saves time. Love it.



QueenAmaka said:


> I kept reading all of the threads on naturals using Crisco to flat iron so I figured I would give it a try. I only used a very small amount per section and it got my new growth really straight. It even helped to seal in the moisture from my previous wash a couple days before the flat iron. I will definitely add Crisco to my routine for long stretches. My hair seems to do a lot better in straight styles.


QueenAmaka, I like crisco for flat ironing and as a sealant. It gives great shine.


----------



## Evolving78

i had dreams about relaxing my hair.  i am going to try my best to hold out.  i am going to try Creme Of Nature Argan Oil Relaxer.  i need my hair to be a little more straighter.  oh and LTR seems to work better when i don't add an oil to seal with.  my hair stays soft and not crispy and dry.

i just gave myself a good trim.  i put some LTR on my ends, my butter from QB and put my hair back into a bun.  i am going to stick to my Suave Almond and Shea shampoo and conditioner too.  i love that stuff and it really helped my hair during the spring and summer. the conditioner is a little heavy, so it should be good for the winter. i may go back to roller setting too.


----------



## crlsweetie912

I think it's time for me to go back to rollersetting for awhile.  I have a bunch of different kinds of rollers, but I'm a perfectionist, and I hate when my curls don't look "fresh" so I usually end up re-rolling nightly (I try to go every other day, but I usually fail) and ends up being a lot of manipulation.  Maybe I will try a braidout.....I just need a low manipulation, low stress style.
I'm rambling...


----------



## freckledface

divachyk said:


> freckledface, not redoing daily was the best thing I could have done. My hair stays moisturized and nicely detangled. Plus, it keeps me from having to do my hair daily which saves time. Love it.
> 
> 
> It's day 2 and its still looking nice so I do agree this will be a win for me


----------



## Evolving78

crlsweetie912 said:


> I think it's time for me to go back to rollersetting for awhile.  I have a bunch of different kinds of rollers, but I'm a perfectionist, and I hate when my curls don't look "fresh" so I usually end up re-rolling nightly (I try to go every other day, but I usually fail) and ends up being a lot of manipulation.  Maybe I will try a braidout.....I just need a low manipulation, low stress style.
> I'm rambling...



i'm the same way, but i like how my hair feels when i roller set.  i am going to use the flexi rods to have next day hair.  i would like to wear my set for at least two days.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Anyone oil their scalp in the morning & by the time you get home from work your scalp is dry again? These wigs are so drying to the scalp. smh


----------



## sckri23

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Anyone oil their scalp in the morning & by the time you get home from work your scalp is dry again? These wigs are so drying to the scalp. smh



Do you put moisturizer on your scalp or just the oil?


----------



## mschristine

I'm no longer focusing on the length of my hair. I'm more focused on the health of my scalp and hair overall..it has come a long way since I first started and even though its not long, it's still a lot healthier than it was


----------



## KiWiStyle

mschristine said:
			
		

> I'm no longer focusing on the length of my hair. I'm more focused on the health of my scalp and hair overall..it has come a long way since I first started and even though its not long, it's still a lot healthier than it was



And that's all that matters!  My hair still isn't long and i've been on my hhj for almost two years. Healthy hair translates into long hair.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## danysedai

crlsweetie912 said:


> I think it's time for me to go back to rollersetting for awhile.  I have a bunch of different kinds of rollers, but I'm a perfectionist, and I hate when my curls don't look "fresh" so I usually end up re-rolling nightly (I try to go every other day, but I usually fail) and ends up being a lot of manipulation.  Maybe I will try a braidout.....I just need a low manipulation, low stress style.
> I'm rambling...



Like shortdub78 said, you can try a flexirod, your take big sections of your curls that are already drooping, wind them loosely around a big flexirod. I usually wear a slim scarf around my front and back, take the remaining bulk of hair, divide into 4 (or 5 or 6) sections, wind them loosely around the biggest size flexis I have, then cover my hair with a satin scarf or bonnet. If you do it on top of your hair you will be able to sleep and next morning you will have curls galore!


----------



## freckledface

divachyk do you cowash through the week or leave your hair up until your next wash day?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sckri23 said:


> Do you put moisturizer on your scalp or just the oil?



Just oils.


----------



## sckri23

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Just oils.




I know what you mean. This is winter everything from my hair, my skin and even the inside of my nose gets dry. 

I fixed my dry scalp issues by spraying my scalp with wide world of curls moisturizer/water then sealed with my oil mix. It stays moisturized all day.


----------



## NickiStar

I'm just wondering since I saw posts about using salt in conditioner to melt away tangles...because salt is so abrasive, is it possible that salt may degrade the cuticle layer resulting in damage prone hair. Has anyone experienced this? Or what are people's experiences with using salt in conditioner.

At a point early in my HHJ I used garlic powder salt in my oil mix overnight because I heard it can reduce shedding. I tried it maybe twice, but began to worry about cuticle layer damage so I stopped. 

Since I am now deep into my stretch and facing tangles galore, I would like to try salt if I can be sure it won't cause damage.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sckri23 said:


> I know what you mean. This is winter everything from my hair, my skin and even the inside of my nose gets dry.
> 
> I fixed my dry scalp issues by spraying my scalp with wide world of curls moisturizer/water then sealed with my oil mix. It stays moisturized all day.



That actually sounds like a great idea! Will trt it when I get home. Thanks!


----------



## sckri23

Should I get a keratin treatment, or can I use ORS hair mayo then follow it up with cantu super shine/hot oil treatment and get the same results?


Cantu intructions: (oil added)
Apply too damp, not wet, hair. Apply a generous amount of product onto frizzy or distressed area. Wrap hair in a warm, wet towel. Leave on towel for up to 20 minutes. Comb through for even distribution. Style as usual.

I wanna know now so I can get keratin treatment kit early if I have to.


----------



## mschristine

I washed my hair this morning and a lot of it went down the drain. I thought I was going to be bald when I finished. I haven't washed it in a couple of weeks or combed it in about a week and a half. I blow dried it in low until it was about 80% dry and then I clipped my ends because I'm trying to focus more on health than length. Moisturized and sealed and I think it looks better. It wasn't looking bad but all that hair going down the drain freaked me out a little bit


----------



## Charla

*Question,* is it best (safer, less breakage) to comb relaxed hair when it's wet, dry or damp?

I learned to comb my natural hair sloppy wet, but I don't think that's good for my relaxed hair.


----------



## Jewell

Had me a good mild relaxer TU 11/04, after 22 weeks of stretching. I did it myself and only lost 15 hairs after such a good stretch. I bought my products and got to work, leaving some wve/curl in my hair since I prefer a thicker, textured, texlaxed look. I do think I will limit my stretches to 18 wks, because my NG was like an untamed wilderness. Next TU will be mid-March 2013.


----------



## divachyk

freckledface said:


> divachyk do you cowash through the week or leave your hair up until your next wash day?



freckledface, no cowashing for me. That's way too much manipulation for my finicky hair. I will cowash if my hair absolutely needs it but it is not my preference. 1x weekly is enough. I don't leave my hair up until next wash day. I normally take it down after 2-3 days and detangle/comb through it, make sure I moisturize extremely good and protective style it again for another 2-3 days. I won't bun back to back. I will bun for 2-3 days and do another style, say French braid for the following 2-3 days. I take my hair down a day before washing to make sure it's nicely detangled. I then slather on evco for an overnight prepoo. I wash every 7 days on average. Does that help? What's your schedule?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Charla said:


> Question, is it best (safer, less breakage) to comb relaxed hair when it's wet, dry or damp?
> 
> I learned to comb my natural hair sloppy wet, but I don't think that's good for my relaxed hair.



My hair has to be 90% dry to comb.


----------



## crlsweetie912

mschristine said:


> I washed my hair this morning and a lot of it went down the drain. I thought I was going to be bald when I finished. I haven't washed it in a couple of weeks or combed it in about a week and a half. I blow dried it in low until it was about 80% dry and then I clipped my ends because I'm trying to focus more on health than length. Moisturized and sealed and I think it looks better. It wasn't looking bad but all that hair going down the drain freaked me out a little bit



If you haven't washed in weeks maybe it was built up shed hairs?


----------



## freckledface

DivaChyc I'm now trying to shampoo on Sundays I prepoo for a few hrs with EVCO EVOO and grapeseed dc with whatever its been AO WC these past few weeks and then bun it up. I'll then cowash on wed or thurs. M&S daily. The main prob is the I stretched 12 weeks last time and the back didn't take at all. That was 5 weeks ago so now getting the back to actually go into a bun without breakage is a challenge. It seems better this week with me leaving it alone. The rachect new growth in the back acts alright with light protein treatments and when its wet. Oh and I'm very style challenged. I wanna wait until mid Dec to relax but I don't want a set back. Would you also have some advice on me doing a corrective with my realxer there is so much I wonder if I could get it all myself. 

Sorry I know that's a lot thanks for your help!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

My hair is only APL but today's braidout has me loving the feeling of hair on my back.....can't wait for MBL.


----------



## Evolving78

i may relax my hair tonight or tomorrow.  new growth is out of control.  i got my CON relaxer kit.  so i am going to see how this no lye thing plays out.  hope i get good results.  i may do the half and half method, but i don't know if i want to jump in the shower.  i may just rinse and shampoo in the kitchen sink and rinse the dc out in the shower.  the girl on the box has my dream hair!  it's so thick and full! 

oh and i bought some Cantu Leave-in.  i like how it smells.  i put some on my ends.  it's not as heavy as i thought.  i got some more of my Suave Almond and Shea Butter conditioner.  i love that stuff.


----------



## mschristine

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> If you haven't washed in weeks maybe it was built up shed hairs?



Probably..it was scary seeing all that hair going down my drain


----------



## Charla

pre_medicalrulz said:


> My hair has to be 90% dry to comb.



I did actually try it at about 90%  dry twice now and felt like it was good for my hair compared to wet and dry.

Thanks for confirming that! pre_medicalrulz


----------



## Evolving78

i just gave myself a touchup.  my hair is bone straight.  it hasn't been this straight in over a year.  i think this relaxer is a keeper.  i did chelate too.  i will do that once a month.  i'm done with lye for a minute.


----------



## Americka

shortdub78 said:


> i just gave myself a touchup.  my hair is bone straight.  it hasn't been this straight in over a year.  i think this relaxer is a keeper.  i did chelate too.  i will do that once a month.  i'm done with lye for a minute.



What is the name of the relaxer you used? Thanks!


----------



## Evolving78

Americka said:


> What is the name of the relaxer you used? Thanks!



Americka
creme of nature argan oil relaxer in regular.


----------



## klsjackson

I relaxed Thursday evening. I used ORS lye formula. I had previously used PCJ, with good results, but it was easy to under process my hair and it often left me with scalp burns I wanted to try a different relaxer to see if I could get better results. I'm very pleased with the ORS. I can't explain it but my hair feels stronger. It's bone straight, but not limp. I normally hate my freshly relaxed hair, not this time. The relaxer didn't work too fast and I had plenty of time to smooth the new growth.


----------



## divachyk

freckledface said:
			
		

> DivaChyc I'm now trying to shampoo on Sundays I prepoo for a few hrs with EVCO EVOO and grapeseed dc with whatever its been AO WC these past few weeks and then bun it up. I'll then cowash on wed or thurs. M&S daily. The main prob is the I stretched 12 weeks last time and the back didn't take at all. That was 5 weeks ago so now getting the back to actually go into a bun without breakage is a challenge. It seems better this week with me leaving it alone. The rachect new growth in the back acts alright with light protein treatments and when its wet. Oh and I'm very style challenged. I wanna wait until mid Dec to relax but I don't want a set back. Would you also have some advice on me doing a corrective with my realxer there is so much I wonder if I could get it all myself.
> 
> Sorry I know that's a lot thanks for your help!



freckledface, maybe you need to bun while the hair is slightly damp for manageability and less breakage. AOWC and water spritz provides great slip for my hair. Maybe try using some of that to help those under processed areas. 

Stretching isn't for me. I was under processed a year+ ago because of stretching to 16 weeks, not to mention the breakage associated with the stylist having difficulty navigating through the ng. I went for my TU at 6 weeks when under processed. My belief is, the longer you stretch, the increased likelihood for breakage and continued under processing. I am salon relaxed. The stylist pulled the relaxer through the under processed areas the last 5 minutes of the TU. 

sunnieb and Nix08, any self relaxing tips for under processed hair?


----------



## sunnieb

freckledface - Since December is right around the corner, I'd wait until then to relax.  However, I will bump the corrective thread for you to read and get some tips if you want to go that route.


----------



## trendsetta25

I downloaded this app on my iPhone so I can count the days till I relax again


----------



## Cattypus1

trendsetta25 said:
			
		

> I downloaded this app on my iPhone so I can count the days till I relax again



I'm getting this one NOW!


----------



## mschristine

trendsetta25 said:
			
		

> I downloaded this app on my iPhone so I can count the days till I relax again



What is the app called?


----------



## Cattypus1

mschristine said:
			
		

> What is the app called?



I'd like to know that too...I found one named Cosmos Lite but it doesn't look the same as the one in the screenshot.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

mschristine said:


> What is the app called?





Cattypus1 said:


> I'd like to know that too...I found one named Cosmos Lite but it doesn't look the same as the one in the screenshot.


*For android users I Dl'ed the countdown widget... It doesnt do seconds but days*


----------



## loveafterwar

What can I do to keep from seeing little pieces of hair on the counter everytime I touch my hair?  I moisturize and seal nightly but maybe somehow my ends are dry even though they don't feel/look like it :-\


----------



## Raspberry

Got a touch-up today with a new stylist and a different relaxer brand (Affirm Mild).. I think it went well, we'll see how the stretch goes. I'll take pics tomorrow.

I'm realizing I haven't been doing enough to combat the effects of dry air and sunlight on my hair, i had a lot more split ends over the past few months. Combined with the breakage from sleeping on a cotton pillowcase for a while, I'm glad I still have some hair left. Ah well, you live and learn, my hair is recovering fast.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Raspberry said:
			
		

> Got a touch-up today with a new stylist and a different relaxer brand (Affirm Mild).. I think it went well, we'll see how the stretch goes. I'll take pics tomorrow.
> 
> I'm realizing I haven't been doing enough to combat the effects of dry air and sunlight on my hair, i had a lot more split ends over the past few months. Combined with the breakage from sleeping on a cotton pillowcase for a while, I'm glad I still have some hair left. Ah well, you live and learn, my hair is recovering fast.



Hey Raspberry!  I was just thinking about you yesterday.  I'm glad your relaxer went well .  Yeah I have been sleeping on a cotton pillowcase for the last week too.  I wear a silk scarf to bed but it always come off but I'm back on track with my satin pillowcase as of last night.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gabulldawg

Ladies, can I PLEASE get some advice??

The last time I relaxed my hair I skipped my nape area. It didn't feel like there was much new growth back there and I have had some breakage, so I figured it would wait until my next touch up to relax back there. Now it is a bit off the chain back there.  Very hard to comb through and feels rough to the touch.  I was wondering if I should relax early (at 2 months instead of 3 months post) and take care of my nape, or just wait it out until December. I would like to prevent any excess breakage back there. Any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Britt

gabulldawg, since December is right around the corner I'd just wait it out. How do you primarily wear your hair? If not too straight, I'd grab a spray bottle w/ whatever you like and some moisturizer and ic gel and smooth down my nape if you're wearing your hair pulled back. If your wearing a twist out, just moisturize your nape .


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

loveafterwar said:


> What can I do to keep from seeing little pieces of hair on the counter everytime I touch my hair?  I moisturize and seal nightly but maybe somehow my ends are dry even though they don't feel/look like it :-\



You might need a trim & then do a protein/ moisture treatment.


----------



## gabulldawg

Brittster said:


> @gabulldawg, since December is right around the corner I'd just wait it out. How do you primarily wear your hair? If not too straight, I'd grab a spray bottle w/ whatever you like and some moisturizer and ic gel and smooth down my nape if you're wearing your hair pulled back. If your wearing a twist out, just moisturize your nape .


 
Thanks for the reply. I usually wear buns or twist outs right now. I try not to straighten often. I love the idea of a spray bottle. I will probably have to stop by the bss tonight.



pre_medicalrulz said:


> You might need a trim & then do a protein/ moisture treatment.


 
I'm thinking I may need to look into a protein dc. My hair sheds ALL of the time!  I try not to worry about it since that's happened since back when I was natural, but it's annoying! Hairs everywhere. I would love to not have to deal with that for once in my life!


----------



## LaToya28

Brittster said:


> @gabulldawg, since December is right around the corner I'd just wait it out. How do you primarily wear your hair? If not too straight, I'd grab a spray bottle w/ whatever you like and some moisturizer and ic gel and smooth down my nape if you're wearing your hair pulled back. If your wearing a twist out, just moisturize your nape .



I agree with this. I'd just throw some "juice" on it, tie it down with a scarf to smooth it, and ride it out until December.


----------



## gabulldawg

LaToya28 said:


> I agree with this. I'd just throw some "juice" on it, tie it down with a scarf to smooth it, and ride it out until December.


 
Thanks! Any suggestions for what to put in my "juice?"  I'll probably have to make a bss run sometime soon anyway.


----------



## LaToya28

I really like Carefree Curl, but I know others swear by S-curl. Wave Nouveau is nice Finishing lotion is good too.


----------



## Evolving78

gabulldawg. 8-9 weeks is fine to relax.  i say do it now. no need to struggle for two-three more weeks. also try a tea rinse to combat the shedding.  protein strengthens the hair, it doesn't prevent or stop shedding.  shedding is an internal, scalp issue.


----------



## Guinan

Hey Ladies!! Do any of you color your hair right after a relaxer using a color rinse (not permanent)? If so, when do you apply it; is it the last step?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

gabulldawg said:


> Thanks for the reply. I usually wear buns or twist outs right now. I try not to straighten often. I love the idea of a spray bottle. I will probably have to stop by the bss tonight.
> 
> I'm thinking I may need to look into a protein dc. My hair sheds ALL of the time!  I try not to worry about it since that's happened since back when I was natural, but it's annoying! Hairs everywhere. I would love to not have to deal with that for once in my life!



LOL!! Sorry if I confused you but I was responding to loveafterwar


----------



## gabulldawg

shortdub78 said:


> @gabulldawg. 8-9 weeks is fine to relax. i say do it now. no need to struggle for two-three more weeks. also try a tea rinse to combat the shedding. protein strengthens the hair, it doesn't prevent or stop shedding. shedding is an internal, scalp issue.


 
Thanks. I'll look up info about tea rinsing.


----------



## Britt

pelohello said:


> Hey Ladies!! Do any of you color your hair right after a relaxer using a color rinse (not permanent)? If so, when do you apply it; is it the last step?


 

Yes, I have muliple times in the past. After you relax and deep condition you apply your color rinse as the last step. This way, you do a light shampooing and rinse out conditioner when you do wash the rinse out... proceed to rollerset or style as usual. This is what they do at the Dominican salons.


----------



## blackberry815

has anyone used aphogee two step every 4 weeks?? or more often?


----------



## Babygrowth

Hey ladies. For those of you who do the mid-protein step, do any of y'all use natural/organic products like Curl Junkie's repair me or shescentit's Okra something or other? Just wondering. Do you think it even makes a difference vs using Aphogee 2 min? I just like those natural products better and wanted some experiences or opinions before I try it out.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Relaxed heads have shrinkage as well. I hate it. Augh! Why I gotta flat iron to WL?! Why I can't just airdry to WL?! *rolls eyes*


----------



## loveafterwar

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You might need a trim & then do a protein/ moisture treatment.



I did a trim 2 weeks ago so I'll try a moisture/protein treatment.


----------



## Raspberry

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey @Raspberry!  I was just thinking about you yesterday.  I'm glad your relaxer went well .  Yeah I have been sleeping on a cotton pillowcase for the last week too.  I wear a silk scarf to bed but it always come off but I'm back on track with my satin pillowcase as of last night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Hey KiWiStyle! Yea I'm happy to have swangin hair and feel my scalp again lol. Are you still transitioning?  

I'm so bad at keeping my scarf on my head at night, I stay thrashin around.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Raspberry said:
			
		

> Hey KiWiStyle! Yea I'm happy to have swangin hair and feel my scalp again lol. Are you still transitioning?
> 
> I'm so bad at keeping my scarf on my head at night, I stay thrashin around.



Raspberry girl you must have me confused with another one of us, lol!  I'm not transitioning I'll be 4 weeks post this Friday and looking forward to my next relaxer!  

When you learn the secret to keeping a silk scarf on overnight, PLEASE letter know.  Thank goodness got my pillowcase.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Hi Ladies!

So I wrote down my relaxer process, so please let me know what yall think 

1. Base scalp/seal ends-ORS Scalp Baser, Vaseline (4 ends) and Olive Oil(4 ends)
2. Relax - Just For Me, Texture Softner
3. Neutralize - Just for me Neutralizer Shampoo
4. 2 min Protein Conditioner -Aphogee
5. DC 2hrs - Queen Helene Cholesterol mixed w/ my oils
6. Color Rinse for 30 mins - Clairol Jet Black
7. Chelate Shampoo - Elasta QP
8. Co-Rinse for moisture - Suave Tropical Coconut
9. Style

I hope I have everything in the right order and the right products. Any Suggestions would be appreciated. I am relaxing at the end of next month. I plan on stopping with the MN in two weeks. 

-Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## Nix08

pelohello said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> So I wrote down my relaxer process, so please let me know what yall think
> 
> 1. Base scalp/seal ends-ORS Scalp Baser, Vaseline (4 ends) and Olive Oil(4 ends)
> 2. Relax - Just For Me, Texture Softner
> 3. Neutralize - Just for me Neutralizer Shampoo
> 4. 2 min Protein Conditioner -Aphogee
> 5. DC 2hrs - Queen Helene Cholesterol mixed w/ my oils
> 6. Color Rinse for 30 mins - Clairol Jet Black
> 7. Chelate Shampoo - Elasta QP
> 8. Co-Rinse for moisture - Suave Tropical Coconut
> 9. Style
> 
> I hope I have everything in the right order and the right products. Any Suggestions would be appreciated. I am relaxing at the end of next month. I plan on stopping with the MN in two weeks.
> 
> -Thanks Ladies!!


pelohello the protein step generally goes before the neutralizing step. Otherwise your plan looks great!


----------



## Nix08

Duplicate post


----------



## Nix08

But do rinse out the relaxer well before the protein step.


----------



## BKfinest

Hi ladies, I'm relaxed as well. My question is are you moisturizing and sealing daily? if so, how do you do this without you hair being weighed down? I've tried and my hair gets weighed down.


----------



## LaToya28

I don't wear my hair down often, but when I did, I didnt moisturize and seal the way I do now. I would use a small amount of Keracare creme hairdress mixed with a little serum before wrapping it for the night. And I would only do that about twice a week. Other than that I'd just use serum.


----------



## BKfinest

LaToya28 said:


> I don't wear my hair down often, but when I did, I didnt moisturize and seal the way I do now. I would use a small amount of Keracare creme hairdress mixed with a little serum before wrapping it for the night. And I would only do that about twice a week. Other than that I'd just use serum.


 
Thank you ....I think I have to M&S twice a week as well.. daily is just to much


----------



## pearlific1

After being taken from BSL/grazing MBL to barely grazing APL, I have recently decided to fire my stylist and take over all aspects of my hair care. I want to self relax but have been putting it off since my setback in Aug in order to learn all I can before I start the process.

Soooooo I have a dumb question: what is the purpose of the protein step before the neutralizing? What does it do? I dont recall my former stylist doing this step.


----------



## Americka

pearlific1 said:


> After being taken from BSL/grazing MBL to barely grazing APL, I have recently decided to fire my stylist and take over all aspects of my hair care. I want to self relax but have been putting it off since my setback in Aug in order to learn all I can before I start the process.
> 
> Soooooo I have a dumb question: what is the purpose of the protein step before the neutralizing? What does it do? I dont recall my former stylist doing this step.



http://m.voices.yahoo.com/benefits-mid-relaxer-protein-conditioning-step-6545488.html

1) The Mid-relaxer protein step restores precious proteins lost to the chemical relaxing process.

The chemical relaxing process drastically changes and permanently affects the hair's natural protein structure. In order to straighten the hair, the cortex's disulfide linkages must be broken. But in order to even enter the cortex, the relaxer must first break through the cuticle's protein infrastructure. The mid-relaxer protein step helps replenish your hair's lost protein. While the conditioning effects are only temporary and the proteins are often larger than the ones the hair has given up to the relaxing process, the conditioner's proteins go a long way toward improving the condition of your hair at one of the most critical points.

Because the hair's cuticles are lifted and highly permeable immediately after the relaxer is rinsed, proteins-- even larger ones are able to bind deeply within the hair shaft.

2.) Mid- Relaxer Protein Step Guarantees Maximum Protein Penetration In the Hair Fiber.

The protein step's position just after the relaxer is rinsed, and before the hair is neutralized means the proteins get maximum penetration and relocation within the hair fiber. Again, because the cuticles are lifted, proteins of all sizes are able to penetrate deeply into the hair fiber.

3.) The Mid-Relaxer Protein Step Increases Hair Volume and Thickness.

The proteins deposited on the outer hair shaft during the mid-relaxer protein step dramatically increase the shaft diameter of each hair fiber. This increased shaft diameter creates the feeling of thicker, stronger hair strands. This is in direct opposition to what typically occurs during a relaxer where the hair is left feeling limp and lifeless for several days just after the relaxer service. The mid-relaxer protein step will give the hair a little umph and recreate the volume and body that relaxing tends to zap away at least initially anyway.

4.) The Mid-Relaxer Protein Step has a neutralizing effect on the relaxer.

Because protein reconstructors and conditioners are formulated at acidic pHs (between 3.4-5.5), these conditioners have a net neutralizing effect on the hair fiber. This is very important. The low pH ensures that the hair shaft is not damaged while the hair is being conditioned. The protein conditioner has in effect started the neutralization process.


----------



## divachyk

Charla said:


> *Question,* is it best (safer, less breakage) to comb relaxed hair when it's wet, dry or damp?
> 
> I learned to comb my natural hair sloppy wet, but I don't think that's good for my relaxed hair.



Charla, my order of preference: damp, dry and wet.
Damp - my hair doesn't snap as easily when in this phase. I use slippery a concoction when combing -- water/AOWC spritz.

Dry - my hair does ok so long as I don't comb excessively. I use a detangling spray to help minimize tangles -- Oyin Juices & Berries or AV Moringa Detangler.

Wet - my hair snaps easiest in this phase if combed without any product applied. I will spritz with my AOWC mix to help with slip & ease of combing. 



gabulldawg said:


> Ladies, can I PLEASE get some advice??
> 
> The last time I relaxed my hair I skipped my nape area. It didn't feel like there was much new growth back there and I have had some breakage, so I figured it would wait until my next touch up to relax back there. Now it is a bit off the chain back there.  Very hard to comb through and feels rough to the touch.  I was wondering if I should relax early (at 2 months instead of 3 months post) and take care of my nape, or just wait it out until December. I would like to prevent any excess breakage back there. Any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA!





shortdub78 said:


> gabulldawg. 8-9 weeks is fine to relax.  i say do it now. no need to struggle for two-three more weeks. also try a tea rinse to combat the shedding.  protein strengthens the hair, it doesn't prevent or stop shedding.  shedding is an internal, scalp issue.



gabulldawg, I agree with shortdub78 -- I would end the stretch to avoid any excessive breakage. It's not worth the hassle or headache.


----------



## Americka

Relaxing tomorrow, so I pre-sectioned and based my scalp.

ETA- I finished about fifteen minutes ago. My hair is "less" processed than I'd like and it felt slightly rough even after dcing. I'll do a corrective in January and return to my old relaxer.


----------



## gabulldawg

I went ahead and relaxed yesterday. I also did a brief protein DC. I'm glad I did. Now I feel prepared for my next stretch and i'm ready to kick it up a notch. My hair health seems to be getting better over time. I think i'm doing something right!


----------



## mschristine

Got a sample of the ORS hair repair intensive moisture cream and the ORS anti breakage cream in the mail...love it!! Went to the store today and bought both of them and every packet of the nourishing deep conditioner they had...


----------



## lamaria211

mschristine said:


> Got a sample of the ORS hair repair intensive moisture cream and the ORS anti breakage cream in the mail...love it!! Went to the store today and bought both of them and every packet of the nourishing deep conditioner they had...



Have you tried the nourishing DC yet? I'd love your review . I just bought a pack from Sally's (they had a lot) but I want to try it before I went wild.


----------



## Charla

divachyk said:


> @Charla, my order of preference: damp, dry and wet.
> Damp - my hair doesn't snap as easily when in this phase. I use slippery a concoction when combing -- water/AOWC spritz.
> 
> Dry - my hair does ok so long as I don't comb excessively. I use a detangling spray to help minimize tangles -- Oyin Juices & Berries or AV Moringa Detangler.
> 
> Wet - my hair snaps easiest in this phase if combed without any product applied. I will spritz with my AOWC mix to help with slip & ease of combing.


  THanks for these details divachyk; I really need to learn my relaxed hair this well!  I'm getting there thru trial and error slowly but surely!


----------



## divachyk

Charla said:


> THanks for these details divachyk; I really need to learn my relaxed hair this well!  I'm getting there thru trial and error slowly but surely!



Charla, many days of errors led me to this understanding.  I still get it wrong from time to time but I don't let it get me down.


----------



## Evolving78

Charla said:


> THanks for these details divachyk; I really need to learn my relaxed hair this well!  I'm getting there thru trial and error slowly but surely!




when i detangle, i am all fingers during the first 4 weeks after a touchup. 4-8 is fingers first, comb on 80-90% dry.

i am going back to applying my leave-ins first and just gently separate and glide my fingers through.

i tee-shirt dry too to remove excess water and it still keeps my hair smooth.  the key to figuring out what will work for you hair is knowing your porosity.  i have low porosity hair, with high porosity ends.  my ends have been colored a lot.  my ends get dry very quickly, so that is my main focus on dusting and trying to keep them moisturized and sealed.  i also can't go too long with out washing my hair.  i have to wash it at least once a week.  since i moisturize and seal daily, that causes more buildup, so i have to wash at least 2x a week.

i don't stay away from sulfate shampoos.  i use hydrating shampoos that are not clear or that are creamy.  my hair doesn't feel stripped.

right now i am trying something a little different.  i am going to switch between cowashing and shampoo every two days since i am just wearing a bun.  i will be air drying as well.  i will throw in a light protein treatment every other week.

you will always be learning when it comes to hair period. do you keep a journal?


----------



## sckri23

How is that pink moisturizer? Cause I just used some at my friends house its the "hood girl staple" lol.


----------



## Raspberry

KiWiStyle said:


> @Raspberry girl you must have me confused with another one of us, lol!  I'm not transitioning I'll be 4 weeks post this Friday and looking forward to my next relaxer!
> 
> When you learn the secret to keeping a silk scarf on overnight, PLEASE letter know.  Thank goodness got my pillowcase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle Know what, I was thinking about our former relaxed buddy.  But yea, I know what you mean. My hair is relaxed super bone straight right now and I don't mind at all. I'll be enjoying relaxed hair for a while.


----------



## Charla

shortdub78 said:


> when i detangle, i am all fingers during the first 4 weeks after a touchup. 4-8 is fingers first, comb on 80-90% dry.
> 
> i am going back to applying my leave-ins first and just gently separate and glide my fingers through.
> 
> i tee-shirt dry too to remove excess water and it still keeps my hair smooth.  the key to figuring out what will work for you hair is knowing your porosity.  i have low porosity hair, with high porosity ends.  my ends have been colored a lot.  my ends get dry very quickly, so that is my main focus on dusting and trying to keep them moisturized and sealed.  i also can't go too long with out washing my hair.  i have to wash it at least once a week.  since i moisturize and seal daily, that causes more buildup, so i have toI wash at least 2x a week.
> 
> i don't stay away from sulfate shampoos.  i use hydrating shampoos that are not clear or that are creamy.  my hair doesn't feel stripped.
> 
> right now i am trying something a little different.  i am going to switch between cowashing and shampoo every two days since i am just wearing a bun.  i will be air drying as well.  i will throw in a light protein treatment every other week.
> 
> you will always be learning when it comes to hair period. do you keep a journal?



Thanks shortdub78 I have been keeping a journal and so far I've discovered several things. Thanks for asking that because it's making me realize i really have learned a lot about my newly relaxed hair so far. Examples:
My hair is highly porous so I use Roux as my final step in wash routine.
My hair likes weekly protein treatments and weekly DC. (Aphoghee 2-5 mins/Organix Macademia)
Combing wet hair is a no-no.
My scalp likes to be cleaned weekly, hence my weekly wash day, which I love and always look forward to!
My DC works best left on for 30 minutes with heat or 1 hour without heat.
My hair air dries soft and nice if I apply a little of my moisturizer to wet hair, airdry to 90 percent then section by section M&S.
I think I'm also figuring out that one moisturizer works better on cold, dry days versus hot, humid days.

I guess I've learned a whole lot more than I thought!  I'm going to keep journaling!


----------



## mschristine

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Have you tried the nourishing DC yet? I'd love your review . I just bought a pack from Sally's (they had a lot) but I want to try it before I went wild.



I have tried it before and I like it. I do feel like I have to rinse a little bit more than I do with other deep conditioners but I like it


----------



## TheNDofUO

It's relaxer time soon. I want to do an Aphogee 2 step treatment so I can style my hair one last time but I washed my hair two days ago. too soon?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

19 weeks post relaxer......I must be crazy.


----------



## LexiDior

What do you ladies do for itching?? BTW its not time to relax and my scalp isnt dry.


----------



## Raspberry

LexiDior said:


> What do you ladies do for itching?? BTW its not time to relax and my scalp isnt dry.



Itching usually makes me wash my hair more often and make sure im not getting styling products on my scalp.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

LexiDior said:


> What do you ladies do for itching?? BTW its not time to relax and my scalp isnt dry.



 That only happens to me when I have product build-up. Do you put oils on your scalp to soothe the itching? Maybe that'll help.


----------



## lamaria211

I'm thinking about trying the Optimum Care Relaxer next TU, does anyone use this? Tia


----------



## mschristine

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about trying the Optimum Care Relaxer next TU, does anyone use this? Tia



I do!! I love it! My hair doesn't get that limp after relaxer look and has so much body afterwards! Love it!


----------



## LexiDior

pre_medicalrulz said:


> That only happens to me when I have product build-up. Do you put oils on your scalp to soothe the itching? Maybe that'll help.



I clarified earlier this week and that didnt help. I use coconut oil, jojoba oil, and castor oils on my hair to seal so im not sure whats going on. back in the day an itching scalp meant your hair but growing but this is ridiculous. I have to stop this soon or i cant relax.


----------



## sckri23

LexiDior said:


> I clarified earlier this week and that didnt help. I use coconut oil, jojoba oil, and castor oils on my hair to seal so im not sure whats going on. back in the day an itching scalp meant your hair but growing but this is ridiculous. I have to stop this soon or i cant relax.



But do you put oils on your scalp? If you avoid putting oils on your scalp, your scalp may be dry. That might cause the itching. Try putting the lighter oil on your scalp next time.

Eta: I saw your post but I still think its a dry scalp


----------



## sckri23

ok tomorrow im 13 weeks post. im trimming all my relaxed ends and im stuck. im texlaxing in 3 more weeks but i cant tell what is my previously texlaxed hair and what is my ng.erplexed i dont want to texlax to the ends but its really confusing.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Man my NG is showing out already and I'm only 7 weeks post. How am I going to make it to 20 weeks when it's super thick in there now?? Lol and smh.....this is bitter sweet.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1

Question:

For those of you who are transitioning from relaxed to texlaxed, how long did it take you to trim off your super straight relaxed hair? How long was your hair starting out? I have about 6-7" of straight hair left but I can't muster the courage to chop it off just yet. My hair grows really slow and 6-7" would take me over a year and a half to grow back.  

I'm so embarrassed by the current state of my hair. This time last year, I had a healthly head of relaxed BSL/MBL-ish hair and now my hair is grazing APL and looks like it's been to :heated: and back! 
Setbacks are so discouraging erplexed


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Man my NG is showing out already and I'm only 7 weeks post. How am I going to make it to 20 weeks when it's super thick in there now?? Lol and smh.....this is bitter sweet.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



DC for an hour or 2. You'll be straight.


----------



## Evolving78

i don't feel like getting in the shower to wash my hair.  i've had my shower already today.  i will have to get in there three times!  i don't feel like doing all of that.  i wonder if i can wash in the kitchen sink, apply my protein treatment, rinse in the kitchen, and for my final rinse for my dc hop in the shower.  i have eczema it is starting to flare up a bit in some spots.


----------



## fatimablush

LexiDior said:


> What do you ladies do for itching?? BTW its not time to relax and my scalp isnt dry.


 

i go to sally's and buy the tea tree leave in conditioner by proclaim and spray a little on my scalp..the itching goes away within seconds.


----------



## janeemat

sckri23 said:


> ok tomorrow im 13 weeks post. im trimming all my relaxed ends and im stuck. im texlaxing in 3 more weeks but i cant tell what is my previously texlaxed hair and what is my ng.erplexed i dont want to texlax to the ends but its really confusing.


 
I am also approaching 13 wks post.  You ladies know I quit doing long stretches after things went really south  in June.  My hair was literally locking up and I lost soooo much hair when I relaxed June 30th.  So I have been really babying my hair since then and cut my stretch the last time to 9 wks (Sept 1st).  I changed up a few things and this time things are really going good....I hope I don't eat the words.


----------



## Cattypus1

pearlific1 said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> For those of you who are transitioning from relaxed to texlaxed, how long did it take you to trim off your super straight relaxed hair? How long was your hair starting out? I have about 6-7" of straight hair left but I can't muster the courage to chop it off just yet. My hair grows really slow and 6-7" would take me over a year and a half to grow back.
> 
> I'm so embarrassed by the current state of my hair. This time last year, I had a healthly head of relaxed BSL/MBL-ish hair and now my hair is grazing APL and looks like it's been to :heated: and back!
> Setbacks are so discouraging erplexed



I'm just beginning the transition. Got about 10 inches of straight ends attached to 2 inches of texlaxed hair now attached to two more inches of natural (18-weeks post) hair.  I've wondered the same thing myself. I'm not considering BC.  I'm hoping I can live through the two years its going to take me to grow it out with twist outs and the like.


----------



## Danniquin

Does anybody else's hair start acting up when it's time for a relaxer? I'm like 13-14 weeks post and my hair is going crazy! My conditioners won't work, I even tried clarifying, but my hair still feels rough/hard. I think it's just time to relax...


----------



## KiWiStyle

Danniquin said:
			
		

> Does anybody else's hair start acting up when it's time for a relaxer? I'm like 13-14 weeks post and my hair is going crazy! My conditioners won't work, I even tried clarifying, but my hair still feels rough/hard. I think it's just time to relax...



LOL, I think you should relax.  Sometimes our hair knows how to speak for itself .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LexiDior

fatimablush sckri23 Tea tree oils really help with the itching. I did a hot oil treatment and now the itching is manageable, still there but im not clawing at my scalp anymore. thanks for the info.


----------



## pearlific1

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm just beginning the transition. Got about 10 inches of straight ends attached to 2 inches of texlaxed hair now attached to two more inches of natural (18-weeks post) hair. I've wondered the same thing myself. I'm not considering BC. I'm hoping I can live through the two years its going to take me to grow it out with twist outs and the like.


 
Good luck!!! I really don't want to cut of my straight ends because I wouldn't be able to do much of anything with my hair, but Lord give me strength because it's taking a ton of patience to deal with my remaining ends.


----------



## mschristine

I am not good at flat ironing my hair


----------



## KiWiStyle

mschristine said:
			
		

> I am not good at flat ironing my hair



^^^ you're in good company ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth

I was originally trying to wait until february to do my touch up but after I clarified and did a protein tx my hair was giving me the blues. Tangling like crazy, my nG feels extra kinky, and trying to detangle almost gave me a headache. It did feel almost like protein overload so I clarified again and have just been using moisturizing products so it can feel normal again but I know its time. So I will be babying my hair until next week which will be 22wks post. This is my first touchup since I permed my virgin hair last july so I hope it goes well and I didn't make a mistake by stretching this long.


----------



## loveafterwar

I'm dyinggggg to relax but I did a henna treatment last week and oiled my scalp with a cream containing sulfur 2 days this week so I'm forced to wait until my initial date. I want to wash my hair and do a protein treatment but I don't want to wet my hair again because of all this new growth.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

Freshly relaxed. More pictures coming later, after its freshly washed  conditioned and rolled.


----------



## mschristine

Buying a heating cap off of amazon this week!!


----------



## NIN4eva

I relaxed on Wed. My NG was getting on my nerves (a corrective was in order), my moisture/protein was accurate and I had the time. I took my time and used the tint bottle method.


----------



## mschristine

Doing a hot oil treatment tonight and cowashing


----------



## mschristine

Doing a hot oil treatment tonight and cowashing


----------



## Evolving78

i experienced no breakage today.  i didn't get a chance to wash my hair, but i will be doing it tonight or early in the morning.  i would like to get my hair strong enough to comb through it  while damp, without it breaking.  i mean i see chick on yt, just combing their damp hair, with no breakage.  but a lot of them have thicker hair.

so i am working on getting protein back into my reggie.  i stayed away from it for so long, overcoming protein overload.


----------



## loveafterwar

If I plan on doing Roux Porosity Control a week before relaxing does that replace a heavy protein treatment? Do I do just the RPC and DC, or the RPC, then protein, then DC? Or should I just save RPC to do as my mid-protein step?


----------



## lamaria211

Will be DCing overnight tonight on dry hair using heat for 20-30mins


----------



## mochalocks

I need a good leave in conditioner.

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## crlsweetie912

KiWiStyle said:


> LOL, I think you should relax.  Sometimes our hair knows how to speak for itself .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


YES!  I had to do this last weekend.  I was only about 6-8 weeks post.....My hair just had NO ACT RIGHT!  Shedding, dull, limp, wouldn't hold a curl or style, tangly.....UGH!!!!!!
Relaxed and all is well with the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quirkydimples

I deep conditioned on dry hair last night. Then I flat ironed and used my Split Ender. Photos are of the hair the Split Ender cut and my hair this morning. 

I hate how thin my ends look. I'll be glad when the colored/bone straight part is completely gone.


----------



## divachyk

Danniquin said:


> Does anybody else's hair start acting up when it's time for a relaxer? I'm like 13-14 weeks post and my hair is going crazy! My conditioners won't work, I even tried clarifying, but my hair still feels rough/hard. I think it's just time to relax...


 


KiWiStyle said:


> LOL, I think you should relax. Sometimes our hair knows how to speak for itself .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 


shortdub78 said:


> i experienced no breakage today. i didn't get a chance to wash my hair, but i will be doing it tonight or early in the morning. i would like to get my hair strong enough to comb through it while damp, without it breaking. i mean i see chick on yt, just combing their damp hair, with no breakage. but a lot of them have thicker hair.
> 
> so i am working on getting protein back into my reggie. i stayed away from it for so long, overcoming protein overload.


 
Danniquin, ITA with KiWiStyle, relaxing now may be the way to go. My hair acts out tremendously by way of breakage if I stretch way too long.

shortdub78, don't be fooled, my hair is thick (or so I think) and I get breakage at all stages - wet, damp or dry. Some days it's one strand here and there whereas other days it's 4 or 5. My wet and damp hair does great when loaded down with AOWC spritz -- water/AOWC/Claudie's tea. My dry hair tends to do better when I've heat styled vs. air dried. My air dried texture is just to wavy and dry for combing.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk

my hair gets wavy too.  i had to be careful combing it after i air dried.  i decided to put my hair in some flexi rods, so i can have a curly updo.  i'm trying to stay cute while trapped in the house!   i was reading a blog about wives letting themselves go.  i refuse to go back to that!  i remember when i had my son, and my MIL told me i wasn't cute and sexy like i used to be...  it took a long time to get myself back on track.

but i don't want to just wear this dusty bun on all of the time.  i feel like my hair isn't long enough to do cute styles like yourself yet.  maybe the middle of next year?


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> @divachyk
> 
> my hair gets wavy too.  i had to be careful combing it after i air dried.  i decided to put my hair in some flexi rods, so i can have a curly updo.  i'm trying to stay cute while trapped in the house!   i was reading a blog about wives letting themselves go.  i refuse to go back to that!  i remember when i had my son, and my MIL told me i wasn't cute and sexy like i used to be...  it took a long time to get myself back on track.
> 
> but i don't want to just wear this dusty bun on all of the time.  i feel like my hair isn't long enough to do cute styles like yourself yet.  maybe the middle of next year?



shortdub78, fake it till you make it. That's exactly what I did when I first started. I couldn't bun for jack. I used the donut bun until I figured how to bun with my own hair. I then ventured out and tried other styles. The more I practiced, the better I got. My current default style is a french twist secured by a croc clip. I have to remind myself to switch it up a bit but that style is so easy and I can dress it up by using various clips with different levels of bling. I get tired of having my hair pinned up but then I get tired of letting it hang when it's down. I find myself twirling it up and clipping it back when it's down. I guess I'm just use to it being out of my face and off my neck that it's my preference now. I resorted to that initially because of acne prone skin. It wasn't even about length. To this day, it still isn't about length. My acne trumps hair all day every day. I will seek clear skin before length.  I sure went off on a ramble.


----------



## mschristine

Just purchased my new heating cap so now my DCs will be extra nice


----------



## lamaria211

Ladies who use moisturizing sulfate free poo do you still wash your scalp only and avoid your length? I now use and love Creme of Nature Argan oil poo and I use it all over my hair because its so moisturizing


----------



## divachyk

lamaria211 said:


> Ladies who use moisturizing sulfate free poo do you still wash your scalp only and avoid your length? I now use and love Creme of Nature Argan oil poo and I use it all over my hair because its so moisturizing


Although I apply CON to my scalp, I don't make it a point to protect my length as much as I did when using sulfates. CON is moisturizing and hasn't cause dme any issues when applied to scalp only or scalp & length. I really like CON. lamaria211


----------



## AnjelLuvs

lamaria211 said:


> Ladies who use moisturizing sulfate free poo do you still wash your scalp only and avoid your length? I now use and love Creme of Nature Argan oil poo and I use it all over my hair because its so moisturizing


*I too love this poo... its that and Aphogee Evening primrose shampoo*


----------



## Babygrowth

lamaria211 I use Elasta QP Creme conditioning shampoo all over my head. It detangles my hair better than my "detangling" condish... I dnt know what i'd do without it...


----------



## lamaria211

Babygrowth said:


> lamaria211 I use Elasta QP Creme conditioning shampoo all over my head. It detangles my hair better than my "detangling" condish... I dnt know what i'd do without it...



This is the poo I really wanted to try but I can't find it anywhere: (


----------



## Guinan

lamaria211 said:


> This is the poo I really wanted to try but I can't find it anywhere: (



I have difficulty finding there shampoo & conditioner. There soy products r amazing!!!!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## mschristine

Need to get up and wash my hair but my boo is snuggling extra nice

ETA: So I finally got up and when I took off my scarf, my hair looked terrible! It was super dry, like desert dry. So I drenched my scalp and hair in castor oil and removed as much shed hair as I could and then pinned it up under a couple of scarves. I'm gonna leave it like that for a hour or two and then I'll wash it with a sulfate free moisturizing shampoo and deep condition.


----------



## loveafterwar

My hair is acting a straight up fool. I won't be washing again until relaxer day on 12/21. It's definitely time because my head is just acting straight up disrespectful like she doesn't have any home training.


----------



## lamaria211

I had the worst wash day I've had in a long time. It started with my pre poo i tried a new DC and it was like putting melted plastic in my hair I had to wash x4 using 2 different poos. After clarifying twice and using 2 different conditioners my hair still felt yucky. It didn't start feeling normal until I used my Elasta QP mango butter and some evoco. Anyway due to this experience I took back (to Walgreens ) 2 new conditioners that I had recently bought and exchanged them for my staples


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

lamaria211 said:


> I had the worst wash day I've had in a long time. It started with my pre poo i tried a new DC and it was like putting melted plastic in my hair I had to wash x4 using 2 different poos. After clarifying twice and using 2 different conditioners my hair still felt yucky. It didn't start feeling normal until I used my Elasta QP mango butter and some evoco. Anyway due to this experience I took back (to Walgreens ) 2 new conditioners that I had recently bought and exchanged them for my staples



Oh wow! That's horrible! Which DC was it so I can state away?


----------



## sunnieb

So I goofed around and didn't cowash my hair til late.  The temp dropped outside and my hair is not airdrying at all!

I'm sleepy!  Ugh!  Im just gonna put in some knots or braids or something and go to sleep.  I'll deal withthe consequenses in the morning....

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## divachyk

lamaria211, hopefully things are ok now.
sunnieb, I've had those nights. It's usually a little damp the next morning but dries throughout the day. You can try a cool fan blowing in your direction. I don't like the air directly on me but it still works with the fan in my direction but not directly on me.


----------



## danijoy07

Babygrowth said:
			
		

> lamaria211 I use Elasta QP Creme conditioning shampoo all over my head. It detangles my hair better than my "detangling" condish... I dnt know what i'd do without it...



Cosigning!


----------



## lamaria211

divachyk said:


> lamaria211, hopefully things are ok now.
> sunnieb, I've had those nights. It's usually a little damp the next morning but dries throughout the day. You can try a cool fan blowing in your direction. I don't like the air directly on me but it still works with the fan in my direction but not directly on me.



I just figured it out after much research and trial and error that I have protein overload!


----------



## Nix08

Tea/coffee rinsing (with the addition of Ooolong), oil rinsing and the loco method have been excellent additions to my reggie...


----------



## lovebug10

Nix08 said:


> Tea/coffee rinsing (with the addition of Ooolong), oil rinsing and the loco method have been excellent additions to my reggie...



LOCO has been working wonders for me as well. It's a keeper


----------



## beautyintheyes

Nix08 said:


> Tea/coffee rinsing (with the addition of Ooolong), oil rinsing and the loco method have been excellent additions to my reggie...



What's the loco method?


----------



## Evolving78

lamaria211 said:


> Ladies who use moisturizing sulfate free poo do you still wash your scalp only and avoid your length? I now use and love Creme of Nature Argan oil poo and I use it all over my hair because its so moisturizing



yes i do.  and i cleanse often.  i wash, rinse, and repeat as well.


----------



## Evolving78

lamaria211 said:


> I just figured it out after much research and trial and error that I have protein overload!



lamaria211

what helped me to overcome that was staying away from anything that had protein in it for maybe 6-7 months.  getting a touchup helped to break up the protein too. and mixing a tablespoon of table salt with a cup of conditioner really helped too (15-30 mins with heat).  oh and i had to stop leaving conditioner in my hair overnight.  now my hair is back on track and i can use protein again.  i stick with light to medium proteins.

i also stopped using anything that was going to heavily coat my hair.  my hair was hard enough with all of the protein.

there were several conditioners that i liked that had no protein in them that i used to get my hair back in order.
Mizani MoisturFusion Silk Creme
Suave Almond and Shea Butter
Silk Elements Mega Moisture (tan jar)
Tresemme Naturals

and i started using sulfate shampoos.  the non sulfates weren't making things anymore better, but just coating my hair.  clarifying helped too.

Mizani Milk Bath is a great shampoo that has sulfates in it, but the shampoo is creamy.  like a moisturizer or lotion.  it doesn't strip the hair.  Suave Almond and Shea Butter shampoo is good too.

=


----------



## Nix08

beautyintheyes said:


> What's the loco method?



Instead of the typical sealing conditioner with oil they do the LOC method of putting oil over liquid, then the conditioner over that.  LOCO is that but adding oil again over top. Being light handed of course...I use a final rinse of tea/avj that I leave in, then gleau oil, then bwc leave-in conditioner then a touch more gleau oil blend.
beautyintheyes


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk - As expected, my hair was still wet this morning. 

Luckily, I got up early enough to comb it out and it was pretty dry by the time I had to leave for work.  It was 29 degrees this morning!  For Texas, that's


----------



## lamaria211

shortdub78 said:


> lamaria211
> 
> what helped me to overcome that was staying away from anything that had protein in it for maybe 6-7 months.  getting a touchup helped to break up the protein too. and mixing a tablespoon of table salt with a cup of conditioner really helped too (15-30 mins with heat).  oh and i had to stop leaving conditioner in my hair overnight.  now my hair is back on track and i can use protein again.  i stick with light to medium proteins.
> 
> i also stopped using anything that was going to heavily coat my hair.  my hair was hard enough with all of the protein.
> 
> there were several conditioners that i liked that had no protein in them that i used to get my hair back in order.
> Mizani MoisturFusion Silk Creme
> Suave Almond and Shea Butter
> Silk Elements Mega Moisture (tan jar)
> Tresemme Naturals
> 
> and i started using sulfate shampoos.  the non sulfates weren't making things anymore better, but just coating my hair.  clarifying helped too.
> 
> Mizani Milk Bath is a great shampoo that has sulfates in it, but the shampoo is creamy.  like a moisturizer or lotion.  it doesn't strip the hair.  Suave Almond and Shea Butter shampoo is good too.
> 
> =



Thanks I have most of the conditioners you mentioned but the only sulfate poo I have is Queen Helene Garlic poo and Nexxus Aloe rid, do you think one of those will help? Do you use sulfate poo weekly or biweekly? I used some scurl my hair feels much softer but its still breaking and shedding quite a bit. I'm scared to touch it


----------



## Evolving78

lamaria211 said:


> Thanks I have most of the conditioners you mentioned but the only sulfate poo I have is Queen Helene Garlic poo and Nexxus Aloe rid, do you think one of those will help? Do you use sulfate poo weekly or biweekly? I used some scurl my hair feels much softer but its still breaking and shedding quite a bit. I'm scared to touch it



as long as they are moisturizing/hydrating shampoos, you should be fine.  i shampoo once week now, so yes i use a sulfate shampoo first if i use the Suave, then i use CON argan.  if i use the Mizani, i rinse and repeat with that.  

my hair gets coated easily, so i use sulfates to remove as much as possible, but i put moisture back in.  

when i was going through all of that, i would shampoo my hair and it seemed to help.  but the minute i would use some type of conditioner that had protein in it, my hair would turn into straw.  so much was coming out! i couldn't dare use a comb to detangle.  i would just sit and finger detangle my hair, almost strand by strand.  

give your hair a break for a day or two and try the salt and conditioner method.  if you don't feel comfortable with the salt, you can use castile soap.  mix several drops into a cup of conditioner.


----------



## divachyk

lamaria211 said:


> I just figured it out after much research and trial and error that I have protein overload!


lamaria211
Baggy the heck out of your hair to up your moisture. I overnight baggy several nights straight and use straight moisture when moisturizing & on wash day. AOHSR is great!


----------



## Babygrowth

I had a dream that I put in my relaxer and my hair was sooo soft and smooth but still curly. I then rinsed it out but the middle was underprocessed so I was going to put some relaxer back in for 5 minutes but ended up waiting until my next touch up to do a correction! :-\ I really hope that wasn't a sign of things to come. I am doing my first touch up since forever and I'm nervous. My last relaxer was a virgin relaxer.


----------



## bebezazueta

I'll be getting a salon relaxer on December 18 & highlights 2 weeks after. I will just let her highlight the front & sides. The crown & nape I'll leave alone. That way I can preserve length in case of damage but I'm taking all precautions also. I'll post pics somewhere when it's all done!  Excited!


----------



## mschristine

I need to wash and deep condition but I'm going out later so I would have to blow dry and I don't wanna....


----------



## Lissa0821

I gave myself a touch up with Linange relaxer last night.  So far so good, my new growth is loosen and not straight by an means. It didn't burn but for the first time ever it was very tangled when I washed it out with the neutralizing conditioner.  By it smoothed out again when I deep conditioned it.  This morning my roller set was very full and had plenty of body.  

I will now be on the lookout for shedding, hopefully there wont be any.  But so far so I like it.


----------



## quirkydimples

Lissa0821 said:
			
		

> I gave myself a touch up with Linange relaxer last night.  So far so good, my new growth is loosen and not straight by an means. It didn't burn but for the first time ever it was very tangled when I washed it out with the neutralizing conditioner.  By it smoothed out again when I deep conditioned it.  This morning my roller set was very full and had plenty of body.
> 
> I will now be on the lookout for shedding, hopefully there wont be any.  But so far so I like it.



That's great news! I can't wait to try it next month. Keep us posted.


----------



## sckri23

My friend said I had good hair yesterday. Wow thats awesome, my healthy hair practices must be working. But I have a week to go before I relax. I just cowashed and oiled my hair. Can’t wait to relax next week and show my boo my new hair!!! Fully texlaxed curls here I come.


----------



## beautyintheyes

I had my first hair dream lol my hair reverted to a pretty texturized look I really liked it might do that for my second relaxer application/touch up


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to flat iron my hair in a few.  i have a lunch date with my honey and i would like to really look nice for him!  i feel like Shrek right now.

i cowashed with ASIAM and followed with a rinse of Suave Almond and Shea conditioner.  i applied my leave-ins and heat protectant.  once my hair was 70% dried after i finger detangled, i used my comb to get rid of the shed hair.  it still is a little damp.  i am going to use the dryer to dry the rest.  i thought about just getting under the hooded dryer, but i need it to be dry soon.  i am just going to use the tension method on cool.


----------



## Guinan

I'm flat ironing my hair this weekend in preperation for my relaxer next week. I will be 25 wks post when I relax. I was going to relax on blow-dry hair but that would be to bushy for me. I'm going to Sally's this weekend to get the relaxer and some clips. I decided not to buy a chelating shampoo and just use my Joico reconstructing shampoo. Also I am going to use the neutralizer that's in the kit.


----------



## Guinan

Lissa0821 said:


> I gave myself a touch up with Linange relaxer last night. So far so good, my new growth is loosen and not straight by an means. It didn't burn but for the first time ever it was very tangled when I washed it out with the neutralizing conditioner. By it smoothed out again when I deep conditioned it. This morning my roller set was very full and had plenty of body.
> 
> I will now be on the lookout for shedding, hopefully there wont be any. But so far so I like it.


 

That's great!! If I dont like the "just for me texturizer", I am planning on switching to Linange. I have heard sooo many great things about that relaxer. Any pics?


----------



## Ms. Tiki

sunnieb said:


> @divachyk - As expected, my hair was still wet this morning.
> 
> Luckily, I got up early enough to comb it out and it was pretty dry by the time I had to leave for work. It was 29 degrees this morning! For Texas, that's


 
sunnieb I didn't know you were in TX. What part?


----------



## sunnieb

Ms. Tiki said:


> sunnieb I didn't know you were in TX. What part?



Dallas area mostly.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## mschristine

I was playing on Instagram and I keep seeing curl boxes for naturals that you can sign up for..is there something like that for relaxed ladies?


----------



## sckri23

Relaxer next week but how am I gonna flat iron this mess????


----------



## Raspberry

So I finally identified the reason for the increased dryness and tendency for brittle ends in my hair: hard water.

I hadn't experienced hard water before and was slow to recognized it. I had noticed a big increase in breakage since moving to a new area and was combating it with hardcore moisturizing and sealing every night, which helped some, but my hair was getting weighed down quickly, which was still bad for my ends.

I relaxed 3 weeks ago and my hair came out noticeably lighter - increased reddish/brown highlights. I now know that was probably hard water minerals (iron,copper, etc) being deposited during the relaxer process while my cuticles were still lifted.  Thankfully the lighter hair color actually looks good on me so I'm not concerned about it.

I bought Ion Hard Water Shampoo from Sally's and used it for the first time earlier this week and it made a huge difference, it truly clarified but is still fairly gentle. I followed the shampoo up with Roux PC conditioner mixed with CHI Intense deep condish and my hair came out silky soft and feels great, the breakage has stopped as well. 

My longest layers are hitting BSL now but since I'm recovering from breakage and thinning ends I won't be claiming full BSL until I feel my ends are full and thick.

Hard water affects most people's hair but it can be awful on already fragile relaxed hair, so hopefully my post will help some other ladies who may be experiencing the same thing. There are other hard water shampoos out there and you can get a water softener shower filter as well.


----------



## Babygrowth

I relaxed yesterday with Silk elements shea butter lye mild. If y'all need a new relaxer you have got to try it. I based my scalp twice because I have a sensitive scalp, I preparted and put plaits in and I left it on for 30mins cuz I'm slow and I still have soft shiny hair with lots of body! I didn't add anything in and I'm mad that I didn't discover lye a long time ago. I didn't burn just tingled cuz I'm slow. Now I'm no longer texlaxed. But that's what I wanted anyway. Next time I know what to do differently but that's not until April and I still love the results. On Tuesday I'm going back into hiding... I will try to put up pics after I trim...


----------



## Cattypus1

sckri23 said:


> Relaxer next week but how am I gonna flat iron this mess????



I'm 21 weeks post.  I did my henndigo yesterday and blow dried and flat ironed my hair for the first time since about September. I used my usual Wen condish and styling gel and John Freida Frizz Ease as a heat protector.  My hair came out great with about 3 inches of NG. My edges were not "relaxer" straight but I didn't want to burn myself.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm 21 weeks post.  I did my henndigo yesterday and blow dried and flat ironed my hair for the first time since about September. I used my usual Wen condish and styling gel and John Freida Frizz Ease as a heat protector.  My hair came out great with about 3 inches of NG. My edges were not "relaxer" straight but I didn't want to burn myself.


Cattypus1 are you transitioning??  21 weeks post?  If you're not transitioning your hair will be super long when you do relax!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 are you transitioning??  21 weeks post?  If you're not transitioning your hair will be super long when you do relax!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Not transitioning, no no...my natural texture is evil..LOL...and I now know why my mother and grandmother struggled with me so much when I was a little girl. I've had some kind of chemical process since I was little.  This stretch started because of the info I got here on the LHCF-thank you all, Ladies!  I suffered a set back last spring and finally recognized what was going on in July after my first stretch. I was almost fully BSL (longest ever) when the breakage got the best of me. I had to trim to just below shoulder length.  I'm ending this stretch on Jan 20th with way healthier hair. I'll probably still need more trims to recover from this years missteps but I know what to do now.


----------



## quirkydimples

Cattypus1 said:


> Not transitioning, no no...my natural texture is evil..LOL...and I now know why my mother and grandmother struggled with me so much when I was a little girl. I've had some kind of chemical process since I was little.  This stretch started because of the info I got here on the LHCF-thank you all, Ladies!  I suffered a set back last spring and finally recognized what was going on in July after my first stretch. I was almost fully BSL (longest ever) when the breakage got the best of me. I had to trim to just below shoulder length.  I'm ending this stretch on Jan 20th with way healthier hair. I'll probably still need more trims to recover from this years missteps but I know what to do now.



What caused your breakage?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Ok ladies I know some of my relaxed and natural ladies have been using this until it was taken off the shelves for a newer version but guess what??? I found the old formula at Big Lots and I got so excited I brought more than I could bargain for since it was only 2.50 a bottle. And they have at least forty more bottles left!!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

My longest section in the back is touching my bra....I need retention....I gotta make full bsl......bunning, moisture and sealing......let's do this


----------



## freckledface

Anybody know of any good YT videos or methods for dusting? I always say I'm gonna dust but end up taking too much off (1/2 inch to an inch)


----------



## Cattypus1

quirkydimples said:


> What caused your breakage?



I switched relaxers from lye to no lye...I didn't know the difference. The breakage began immediately on the rinse-out. I have been a self-relaxer for about the last 15 years and always used Optimum (not Optimum Care).  Sally's discontinued it and I was in a panic.  Someone recommended Mizani BB but I made a mistake and bought the no-lye version-didnt know there was one.  The worst part is in my crown...very see-through on the previously relaxed part.  I switched again to the lye version of Mizani in July and my hair is recovering.  I chopped a few inches then and again in August and have been in recovery mode ever since, hence the 6-month stretch.




The "scene of the crime", hair at my crown.


----------



## mschristine

freckledface said:


> Anybody know of any good YT videos or methods for dusting? I always say I'm gonna dust but end up taking too much off (1/2 inch to an inch)



Uluvmegz has a good dusting video


----------



## mschristine

Decided last minute to go to the office holiday party tonight so I did a cowash with Giovanni 50:50 and then I sprayed my hair with tresemme heat protectant and then put some John Frieda extra strength heat serum on. Then I air dried to about 70% an blow dried on low..then I flat ironed and clipped me ends a little bit. I am almost 9 weeks post and my hair is swangin right now..very proud of myself


----------



## Cattypus1

mschristine said:


> Decided last minute to go to the office holiday party tonight so I did a cowash with Giovanni 50:50 and then I sprayed my hair with tresemme heat protectant and then put some John Frieda extra strength heat serum on. Then I air dried to about 70% an blow dried on low..then I flat ironed and clipped me ends a little bit. I am almost 9 weeks post and my hair is swangin right now..very proud of myself



Love the Freida serum. Wouldn't flat iron without it.


----------



## sckri23

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm 21 weeks post.  I did my henndigo yesterday and blow dried and flat ironed my hair for the first time since about September. I used my usual Wen condish and styling gel and John Freida Frizz Ease as a heat protector.  My hair came out great with about 3 inches of NG. My edges were not "relaxer" straight but I didn't want to burn myself.



It would be easier to flat iron if I hadn't clipped my relaxed ends so soon, I just wanted a full head of texlaxed hair so bad... Also I didn't expect my texurizer date to come so soon, I thought I would have more hair than this 16 weeks is not enough


----------



## mschristine

Cattypus1 said:


> Love the Freida serum. Wouldn't flat iron without it.



I've had it for a while and when I read your post, I decided to give it a shot


----------



## Cattypus1

mschristine said:


> I've had it for a while and when I read your post, I decided to give it a shot



It was a recommended product for heat styling in the book The Science of Black Hair Care.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Not transitioning, no no...my natural texture is evil..LOL...and I now know why my mother and grandmother struggled with me so much when I was a little girl. I've had some kind of chemical process since I was little.  This stretch started because of the info I got here on the LHCF-thank you all, Ladies!  I suffered a set back last spring and finally recognized what was going on in July after my first stretch. I was almost fully BSL (longest ever) when the breakage got the best of me. I had to trim to just below shoulder length.  I'm ending this stretch on Jan 20th with way healthier hair. I'll probably still need more trims to recover from this years missteps but I know what to do now.



Oh, I was getting ready to say, LOL!  I know what you mean, I've been slowly trimming away damaged hair for almost two years which is why I'm not quite APL yet.  I'll be dusting only for 2013.  I was going to ask what causes your setback but someone already asked.  We live and we learn, right?  After your hair recovers, how long will you stretch??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh, I was getting ready to say, LOL!  I know what you mean, I've been slowly trimming away damaged hair for almost two years which is why I'm not quite APL yet.  I'll be dusting only for 2013.  I was going to ask what causes your setback but someone already asked.  We live and we learn, right?  After your hair recovers, how long will you stretch??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Live and learn is the truth!  I just needed to have a substantial amount of healthy hair attached to the relaxed hair and an inch or less was not enough. The relaxed hair was putting too much strain on the demarcation point and I was afraid I would lose more hair than I could hide without a major intervention.  I will probably try to make 12 weeks be my regular stretch.


----------



## freckledface

mschristine said:


> Uluvmegz has a good dusting video



Thank you I love her must've missed it I'm def gonna check it out


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

freckledface said:


> Thank you I love her must've missed it I'm def gonna check it out



I love ULoveMegz! You should also check out LolitAPrice. She has some pretty good videos as well.


----------



## sunnieb

I've been keeping an eye on my ends and looks like my "chop" back to APL did some good.  My ends have maintained a consistent length.  Soooo, I betta be almost BSL when I relax this weekend!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

sunnieb said:


> I've been keeping an eye on my ends and looks like my "chop" back to APL did some good.  My ends have maintained a consistent length.  Soooo, I betta be almost BSL when I relax this weekend!



What have you been doing to help maintain that your ends stay healthy and thick?? How often do you trim or dust?


----------



## sunnieb

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> What have you been doing to help maintain that your ends stay healthy and thick?? How often do you trim or dust?



Got fed up in July and chopped off all my uneven ends.  I went from BSL back to APL, but it was worth it to get a fresh start.

I still wear my hair out daily, but I religiously moisturize in sections on nights that I don't wash/cowash.  Never use direct heat.  I also make sure to look at my ends weekly.  If I saw them getting uneven again, I was prepared to dust as needed.

I will never get lazy and neglect my ends again!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## kikisf

Hello Ladies! I have been a long time lurker but my first post. I just threw in the natural towel after 2 years. This is the third time I have transitioned and I think I can finally say unless I want short hair or locs, natural is not for me. I have ultra thick 4a/b/z with some patches of 5g around the hairline. My natural hair matts and dreads horribly the second it touches water so wash days were literally an all day and night affair and because I sweat in my head, every morning was also an ordeal.  After 2 years I realized I was losing rather than gaining length and thickness because of detangling and rampant SSK (I only have SSK when I wear my hair curly) and decided my hair was healthier and longer when it was chemically straightened. One of the things that influenced me to relax again was that viral HIMAIN10nenece video. I realized that I was looking at type 3 curlies expecting their results. The other influence was Justgrowalready

I am currently texlaxed and my hair is still so curly that I can't airdry. I will have to either relax my whole head straighter or blowdry/flatiron. I haven't decided which yet. My hair usually needs a little heat or else it looks jacked up and super dry.  Braidouts and twist outs give me SSK even when texlaxed so no more of those except for special occasions. And yesterday I just had my hair blunt cut into a collarbone-length bob which looks great straight but it is not a flattering cut for wearing curly.

Pre poo coconut and AO GPB
Wash 2Xweek  AO Swimmer shmapoo, Giovanni SAS,  (I have tried Co-washing but it makes me shed) 
Conditioner Giovanni SAS, Dove Deep Conditioner with Oil 
Reconstructer (my hair craves protein) Affirm5n1, Joico KPak
Leave in Loreal absolute repair blowdry spray, Infusium, Africa's Best on the ends
Serum Chi Silk
Oil Grapeseed, jojoba, almond i need light oils.

When I need a perfect hair day OJON line top to bottom. But way too expensive for daily use.

Just started using Hair Trigger and Black Tea rinses (thanks Sunnieb!) to battle post partum shedding. 

I henna for my grays and for strength. 
Bantu with Lye Mild/Color Treated. self-texlax stretching over 9 weeks gives me breakage on top but my kitchen is softer so I can skip the back every other relaxer

Lots of vitamins including prenatal, biotin, evening primrose, O369 and water always
Silk cap and satin pillows


----------



## divachyk

bebezazueta, good luck tomorrow!!! 

Raspberry, I have those reddish/brown areas also. These areas also correspond to the unhealthiest areas on my head. Check this thread out. I bumped it for additional input.

sunnieb, great progress. I'm pretty much back to where I started but will be chopping again. I want all those reddish/brown areas gone.


----------



## FelaShrine

Any relax heads using the curly rehab stuff?

also what are yall fav leave-ins..Im shopping for a couple..wouldnt mind suggestions..hair is on the fine side. Thanks!


----------



## bebezazueta

Thanks divachyk you are so thoughtful. It's my wedding anniversary also so I have a hot dinner date that evening. Hoping I get back to MBL & from here on out beat the MBL hump by taking better care of my ends.


----------



## loveafterwar

2 days until relaxer day and I'm so excited. I'm still mapping out my game plan. This was my first time in 5 years wearing my hair out with this much new growth since I'm usually in a weave. I'm still debating about these horrendous unprocessed mid-strands and doing a corrective. I can't air dry because of them :-/


----------



## divachyk

bebezazueta said:


> Thanks divachyk you are so thoughtful. It's my wedding anniversary also so I have a hot dinner date that evening. Hoping I get back to MBL & from here on out beat the MBL hump by taking better care of my ends.



HAPPY ANNIVERSARY. How many years? bebezazueta


----------



## bebezazueta

divachyk said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY. How many years? bebezazueta



Thanks!  8 years & it gets sweeter everyday


----------



## mschristine

I'm going to relax early so I can start fresh for the new year. I'm making a lot of changes in my life on the inside and out so I'm getting prepared now. I'm going to do my hard protein treatment tomorrow after work and then relax on Monday after work.


----------



## quirkydimples

I posted this in the main area, but I rarely get responses there, so I thought I'd repost here:

I plan to relax next month with the Linange Shea Butter Relaxer (lye) and want to buy a new moisturizing conditioner. I've used Alter Ego's Hot Oil Treatment with Garlic and it was okay, but I've since found two more and am wondering whether anyone has tried them:

Coconut Conditioning Mask

Energizing & Rebalancing Cream

How did you use it and what were your results?


----------



## caliscurls

quirkydimples I use linage faithfully (relaxing again Friday in fact) and have not tried the conditioners you mentioned but have just started using the Aubrey Organics Rose Mosqueta. It's a great deep conditioner with no protein or cones.

Hopefully one of the other ladies will chime in on the two you mentioned.

HHJ!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

FelaShrine said:


> Any relax heads using the curly rehab stuff?
> 
> also what are yall fav leave-ins..Im shopping for a couple..wouldnt mind suggestions..hair is on the fine side. Thanks!



My fav leave ins are Cantu Shea Butter leave in repair cream and Herbal Essences LTR leave in which is now called Touchably Smooth but I still have both the old and new formula. I also hear great reviews about Neutragena Triple Moist leave in. HTH!!'


----------



## Nix08

going to relax Friday or tomorrow night. .. since last weekend I've been avoiding protein on my ng in hope that my relaxer takes better. We'll see.


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 said:


> going to relax Friday or tomorrow night. .. since last weekend I've been avoiding protein on my ng in hope that my relaxer takes better. We'll see.





bebezazueta said:


> Thanks!  8 years & it gets sweeter everyday



bebezazueta, hope your day is/was fab! Nix08, good luck girly.


----------



## SuchaLady

I haven't had a perm since April


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

With all these fresh relaxers, I hope to see relaxer updates in the 'RELAXER REVEAL' thread. ijs


----------



## sunnieb

pre_medicalrulz said:


> With all these fresh relaxers, I hope to see relaxer updates in the 'RELAXER REVEAL' thread. ijs



I love how it seems like alot of us are relaxing this weekend!   I can't wait for all the pics! 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## mochalocks

I was going to relax this Friday, but I changed it for next Monday. - I can't wait any longer.

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Currently 9 weeks post and my new growth is off the chains. I have been whole head baggying four to five days a week to help retain moisture. It has been helping thus far so I will continue this until the end of my stretch at 20 weeks post.


----------



## Evolving78

my new growth is just starting to come in, so i know it will be a long time before i get a touch up.  i could probably get one some time in Feb/March.


----------



## KiWiStyle

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Currently 9 weeks post and my new growth is off the chains. I have been whole head baggying four to five days a week to help retain moisture. It has been helping thus far so I will continue this until the end of my stretch at 20 weeks post.



Mine too SincerelyBeautiful!  I'm 7 weeks post and my NG is screaming, I was even mistaken to be transitioning yesterday.  It's the Viviscal!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Getting my DC on. I had a talk with myself today and I said self you make time for everyone else its time to make time for you. 2 hours on Wednesday and 2 on Sunday. I'm getting my 6 inches in 2013. cheeeaaaa...


----------



## mschristine

I LOVE ORS hair repair nourishing conditioner. As soon as its applied, my hair instantly detangles and I can glide a comb and distribute evenly with no problems. No matter how deep in my stretch I am, it makes my new growth happy!! Just had to stop in and just rave about it


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I only recall a handful of relaxed 4b HL ladies on this thread. I need to see more of us swinging that long.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

mschristine said:


> I LOVE ORS hair repair nourishing conditioner. As soon as its applied, my hair instantly detangles and I can glide a comb and distribute evenly with no problems. No matter how deep in my stretch I am, it makes my new growth happy!! Just had to stop in and just rave about it



I need to get some more. I'm right at 8 weeks post and this stuff newgrowth is crazy thick.


----------



## KhandiB

Your hair is so beautiful!



pre_medicalrulz said:


> I only recall a handful of relaxed 4b HL ladies on this thread. I need to see more of us swinging that long.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

KhandiB

Thank youuuuu!


----------



## gabulldawg

I have been so lazy with my hair lately. This weekend I will do a protein DC and style it in some way. Either straighten or roller set.


----------



## Lissa0821

I thnk I like the Linanage relaxer so far.  My hair is really holding up with moisture and it still has fullness days after I did my last touch up.  I think I needed to do a better job of smoothing because I have a mid section of underprocessed hair that is mid way between my ends and my roots.


----------



## Evolving78

i put WEN 613 on my christmas list.  if i get it, i hope it is as good folks claim it is.  my hair feels nice today.  if i go out tomorrow night, i'm going to rock my bun.  it does nothing for my fat face.


----------



## KhandiB

pre_medicalrulz - My pleasure!!



pre_medicalrulz said:


> KhandiB
> 
> Thank youuuuu!


----------



## sckri23

I'm getting to putting up my relaxer reveal. I've been sick and sweating out this bug messed up my straightened hair. Also my phone has been messing up for a while, found out it was my old memory card, it had a virus or something. I need the energy to restraighten my hair.


----------



## mschristine

I got my nails done today but I'm relaxing on Monday..I guess I'll have to  make sure I keep my gloves on the entire time..


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

mschristine said:


> I got my nails done today but I'm relaxing on Monday..I guess I'll have to  make sure I keep my gloves on the entire time..



I'm relaxing on Monday as well. I can't wait. I'm over all this thickness. I need my silky straight hair right about now. I"m tired.


----------



## loveafterwar

I'm currently relaxing right now after a 19 week stretch. I think i'll start doing 12 or 16 from now on. I'm about to wash out my reconstructor and neutralize. This was my first time self relaxing and my first time never burning!!! I'm so excited.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

loveafterwar said:


> I'm currently relaxing right now after a 19 week stretch. I think i'll start doing 12 or 16 from now on. I'm about to wash out my reconstructor and neutralize. This was my first time self relaxing and my first time never burning!!! I'm so excited.



LOLOLOLOOOO @ my first time ever burning!!! I'm so excited. 
Well congrats on your first burn...LOL! I think. LOL! Too cute! 
Hope to see an update in the RELAXER REVEAL thread. 
You're making me jealous right now because I have 3 more days before my relaxer and I'm craving!!!


----------



## loveafterwar

pre_medicalrulz said:


> LOLOLOLOOOO @ my first time ever burning!!! I'm so excited.
> Well congrats on your first burn...LOL! I think. LOL! Too cute!
> Hope to see an update in the RELAXER REVEAL thread.
> You're making me jealous right now because I have 3 more days before my relaxer and I'm craving!!!



I DIDN'T burn lol. I'm very familiar with having to sit in front of a cold fan because I was sweating up a storm because my scalp was on fiyah. My mom just couldn't manage to not slap the relaxer on my scalp so I decided to just do it myself. I was going to rollerset, but I don't have time since I have to go somewhere so I guess I'll be in a banana clip bun


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

loveafterwar said:


> I DIDN'T burn lol. I'm very familiar with having to sit in front of a cold fan because I was sweating up a storm because my scalp was on fiyah. My mom just couldn't manage to not slap the relaxer on my scalp so I decided to just do it myself. I was going to rollerset, but I don't have time since I have to go somewhere so I guess I'll be in a banana clip bun



OH girl! I read that line too quickly because I thought you said you DID burn. My bad.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

KiWiStyle said:


> Mine too SincerelyBeautiful!  I'm 7 weeks post and my NG is screaming, I was even mistaken to be transitioning yesterday.  It's the Viviscal!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I need to try those vitamins!!!!! I have been hearing great reviews. How long have you been taking them now??


----------



## KiWiStyle

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I need to try those vitamins!!!!! I have been hearing great reviews. How long have you been taking them now??



I've been taking Viviscal since 11/19.  I've been taking the new formula for about a week or so.  I was taking Nioxin until they did the fool and discontinued the product.  So far I'm satisfied with these.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine

I might relax tonight instead of tomorrow..I really just want to get it out the way...


----------



## LoveisYou

Self relaxed for the first time ever yesterday, and it's nicely texlaxed just like I wanted *happy dance* How long do you ladies leave the protein conditioner on before neutralizing?


----------



## Guinan

LoveisYou said:


> Self relaxed for the first time ever yesterday, and it's nicely texlaxed just like I wanted *happy dance* How long do you ladies leave the protein conditioner on before neutralizing?



Congrats! Now u know u gotta post sum pics. What products/steps did u use?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## FelaShrine

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> My fav leave ins are Cantu Shea Butter leave in repair cream and Herbal Essences LTR leave in which is now called Touchably Smooth but I still have both the old and new formula. I also hear great reviews about Neutragena Triple Moist leave in. HTH!!'



Thank you SincerelyBeautiful


----------



## sunnieb

I'm really enjoying my freshly relaxed hair!  I'm cowashing tonight with WEN Fig and will enjoy wearing those sleek styles I love!


----------



## Cattypus1

sunnieb said:


> I'm really enjoying my freshly relaxed hair!  I'm cowashing tonight with WEN Fig and will enjoy wearing those sleek styles I love!



4 More Weeks and I'll know that feeling again, been a long time.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sunnieb said:


> I'm really enjoying my freshly relaxed hair!  I'm cowashing tonight with WEN Fig and will enjoy wearing those sleek styles I love!



#JEALOUS


----------



## baddison

can't wait to upload my pics.  just had foot surgery, so pics will have to wait til I can get back on my feet, but my relaxer went well.  I was wise enough to relax the night before my surgery...yaayyyy.  holding my spot for updated end-of-year pics...!!


----------



## mschristine

Relaxed my hair tonight..currently DCing for a few hours before I blow dry, flat iron and wrap


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

mschristine said:


> Relaxed my hair tonight..currently DCing for a few hours before I blow dry, flat iron and wrap



Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## hnntrr

I just relaxed last night. Normally I stretch out about 8 weeks or every 2 inches of new growth (which was sooner this time I got 2 1/2 inches in about 8 weeks). 

I changed this time and used Cantu Shea butter Daily Strengthening and Olive Oil Deep conditioner. I try to make sure to DP right after relaxing. 

Now I am at the base of my neck (from BC back in March [about an inch and inch and a half] in only 9 months. ) This time next year I hope to be BSL.


----------



## sunnieb

Wow!  Look at all of us getting fresh relaxers!  Also looks like alot of us will be hitting BSL sometime in 2013! 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## crlsweetie912

I used my new hairitage hydrations peach aloe pomade and sprout to bun under my ecostyler argan oil and my hair is laid and buttery soft!!!!


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!!

Can yall please review my relaxer reggie again. I decided to go w/ a different relaxer.

1. Base scalp - Vaseline
2. Coat ends & section off - Suave conditioner & seal w/ CHI Silk oil
3. Relax - Linange Shea Butter Tex LYE - I'm hoping for less than 30 minutes of applying & smoothing
4. Aphogee 2 min
5. Neutralizing Conditioner - Linange 2 washes
6. Neutralizing Shampoo/Chelate - Mizani Butter Blend Hair Bath, 3 washes
7. DC - Queen Helene, mixed w/ my oils, SEAL conditioner w/ Walnut Oil 1-2hrs w/ heat
8. Co-Rinse - As I AM conditioner
9. M&S - Neutrogena Triple Moisture, seal w/ Avocado Oil
10. STYLE!!

Thanks ladies for reading this again!! I will be buying my products on Wed and apply my relaxer on 1/5/13.


----------



## mochalocks

Finally relaxed!  I'm at the salon under the dryer now.  :0)


----------



## sunnieb

pelohello - looks good to me.  Just one question - you leave the relaxer on for 30 minutes?  Can your hair/scalp take that long of a processing time?

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Toy

Im Jealous of ALL THE NEW RELAXED HEADS and i am sitting over here looking like a helmet head Umm.


----------



## sunnieb

Toy - I don't feel sorry for you and that pretty hair AT ALL!  

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Guinan

sunnieb said:


> pelohello - looks good to me.  Just one question - you leave the relaxer on for 30 minutes?  Can your hair/scalp take that long of a processing time?
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



Thanks, I'm not too sure if my hair can take 30 min but I thought that's how long they normally sit for. Should it be less?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb said:


> Toy - I don't feel sorry for you and that pretty hair AT ALL!
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



Sorry Toy I'm going to have to whole heartedly agree with, sunnieb


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Toy said:


> Im Jealous of ALL THE NEW RELAXED HEADS and i am sitting over here looking like a helmet head Umm.



Well in that case, I wanna look like a helmet head w/ tail bone length hair as well


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pelohello said:


> Thanks, I'm not too sure if my hair can take 30 min but I thought that's how long they normally sit for. Should it be less?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



You should read the instructions for time limits on the box. Id hate for you to have all your hair in your hands at the end of your relaxer.


----------



## sunnieb

pelohello said:


> Thanks, I'm not too sure if my hair can take 30 min but I thought that's how long they normally sit for. Should it be less?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



pelohello - 30 minutes is a little long.  I read the directions for my Design Essentials relaxer and the max for my coarse hair is 20 minutes.  I use every second of that time too!

What do your relaxer directions say for your hair type?

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Guinan

sunnieb said:


> pelohello - 30 minutes is a little long.  I read the directions for my Design Essentials relaxer and the max for my coarse hair is 20 minutes.  I use every second of that time too!
> 
> What do your relaxer directions say for your hair type?
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



Thanks ladies, I will def try to keep it under 20min. Idk what the directions say, but when I was getting my hair relaxed at the salon that's how long she tried to keep it in for. That would explain the scalp burns, cause my hair dresser kept telling me my burns were from me scratching or rubbing my scalp.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb said:


> Toy - I don't feel sorry for you and that pretty hair AT ALL!
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



Ditto sunnieb. Toy, all that pretty hair, psssh! You're good.


----------



## divachyk

I'm 8 weeks and coasting. I keep looking for some drama because my hair tends to challenge me around weeks 8, 9 and/or 10.


----------



## freckledface

Loving the rollerset I did last night. Almost flat ironed until I thought about these ladies I saw the other night. All APLish but it looked so thin. Right now my hair is big. It took forever but now that I'm done worth it.

Oh yea yall ruined me back in the day I thought that ish looked good


----------



## Toy

I see all you ladies are against me..I see how yall roll lol.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Toy said:


> I see all you ladies are against me..I see how yall roll lol.



Yes. Yes we are. But if its any consolation, WE STILL LOOOOOVE YOU!


----------



## sckri23

From this



To this



I'm doobie wrapping for christmas


----------



## sunnieb

sckri23 - Nice job!

Is that your baby in the second pic?  She has a head full of beautiful thick hair!


----------



## mschristine

I was too tired to take pics last night and my hair frizzed and fell today so I'll take pics when I unwrap my hair in the morning. My hair feels really smooth and soft and I am loving it. My only problem is...I suck at wrapping my hair. I had all sorts of dents this morning and it didn't even last all day. I used to do a good job, don't know what I'm doing wrong. I'll try again tonight


----------



## sckri23

sunnieb said:


> sckri23 - Nice job!
> 
> Is that your baby in the second pic?  She has a head full of beautiful thick hair!



No thats my little cousin. She has alot of hair but she doesnt like getting her hair done. Everybody is so ruff on her hair and even has bumps on her hairline from tight braids. 

I want to keep her for a while to show her that getting your hair done isn't supposed to hurt, but she's is trouble and I really can't deal.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen

So I'm about 6 months post relaxer from virgin hair, well half virgin because I had relaxed the back several times since 2011 prior to loosen the curl back there  but I'm not used to this at all. My roots are annoying the lving sh*t out of me when I try to wear it curly, they look SO poofed up and frizzy. Thankfully, no tangles or anything like that but they just have this  poofy look that my anal retentive self cannot tolerate. I used lye so there's no stringy ends and curly roots look, all my  relaxed hair is decently thick thank goodness..  I'd never ever use no lye again. 

No wonder my rollersets were hell prior to my relaxer LOL, my hair is really so much easier to deal with relaxed!  I still have tons of curl pattern but the hair that's relaxed just does what I say better. Now even when I flat iron my roots get kind of shabby looking after a day or two, not curly or anything but ever so slightly poofy and I feel my hair does not hang right.
I transitioned in 2005, never big chopped and it was smooth sailing but I decided I wanted looser curls.

I'm just venting in here, sorry for the ramble. I'm relaxing this week. It's been 6 months and I have a good 3 inches of new growth if not more so I should be able to spot the demarcation pretty well . I hate my roots . I never hated my hair like this when I was natural, i'm saddened by how much I hate my roots, makes me feel like I'm self hating or something. I should transition so I can at least like my curls again but right now I'm addicted to the creamy crack .


----------



## mochalocks

I really don't want to take the wrap out of my hair until Thursday morning right before I leave for my flight.

I'm not expecting any guests, so I might just do that.

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Still maintaining my new growth pretty well. I have upped the moisture by frequent co washing and baggying when needed. My relaxer is due March 1 and I can't wait lol I will be 20 weeks post.


----------



## hnntrr

Did henna today, hair texture is completely different than its been. Not sure if its a good or bad thing, it got a lot of moisturizing and protein from it so its a tiny bit strawey but i conditioned right after. Going to do a DP next week. The good thing is that its REALLY RED. Henna Sooq is great.


----------



## shyekiera

hnntrr said:


> Did henna today, hair texture is completely different than its been. Not sure if its a good or bad thing, it got a lot of moisturizing and protein from it so its a tiny bit strawey but i conditioned right after. Going to do a DP next week. The good thing is that its REALLY RED. Henna Sooq is great.



did u use the red raj? i'm planning on purchasing as soon as it is back in stock


----------



## hnntrr

shyekiera said:


> did u use the red raj? i'm planning on purchasing as soon as it is back in stock



Ill have to ask my mom in the morning what the hell she mixed. I know for sure it was Henna Sooq, and it was the Henna, Indigo, Aloe Vera and another something that she mixed in. I was going for more of a black tone, but it ended up red (which I dont mind either). Its a really deep burgundy, and where my hair is still blonde (from normal dying earlier this year) it is a really rich nice red.

Ill find out tomorrow what we mixed and give you an update as well as pictures soon as it dries and i flat iron it. (hopefully you will be able to see the color). It was really nice though, I let it set for about 5 hours and it came out way more poignant than I expected.


----------



## sunnieb

Really want to wear a braidout tomorrow, but my braids are so loose with this super straight freshly relaxed hair.  I hope they last the night!





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Rocky91

sunnieb said:
			
		

> Really want to wear a braidout tomorrow, but my braids are so loose with this super straight freshly relaxed hair.  I hope they last the night!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



So nice and thick root to tip!
Spritz them with a little water for some added "kink"??
Can't wait to see the braidout 

Sent from my phone-typos to be expected


----------



## Guinan

Purchasing Linange Shea Butter Texturizer TODAY!!!


----------



## sunnieb

Not quite a braidout fail, but not what I was looking for.  I'll try again tonight. 





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## quirkydimples

Anyone who purchased Linange relaxers:  I just got mine this morning. Should there be a plastic (non-tampering) film on top when you remove the cover? The AE conditioners I ordered have one, but the relaxer does not.


----------



## Guinan

quirkydimples said:


> Anyone who purchased Linange relaxers: I just got mine this morning. Should there be a plastic (non-tampering) film on top when you remove the cover? The AE conditioners I ordered have one, but the relaxer does not.


 
Oh no! I know there was some debate about whether or not there should be a seal on it on the Alter EGO thread. lilmama, her relaxer, I think, didnt have a seal and the product looked tampered w/, so she sent it back. Does it look tampered with? They say that the jar should be very full if it's lye.


----------



## SuchaLady

Soooo as I washed and detangled my approximately 36ish week post relaxer hair this thread came to mind. Looks like I will be here forever.


----------



## Cattypus1

SuchaLady said:


> Soooo as I washed and detangled my approximately 36ish week post relaxer hair this thread came to mind. Looks like I will be here forever.



36 WEEKS!  What's your goal?


----------



## Lissa0821

I had a full jar of the Linange relaxer and it did not have w protective seal on it like the netrualizing conditioner.


----------



## SuchaLady

Cattypus1 It was 52 weeks but Im tapping out early  I will probably get to about 44  I need to take senior pictures and want a nice relaxer. 




Cattypus1 said:


> 36 WEEKS!  What's your goal?


----------



## D.Lisha

8weeks post tomorrow!
Aiming for 16-17weeks total. I need to hurry up and think of a protective style to carry me through


----------



## shyekiera

D.Lisha said:


> 8weeks post tomorrow!
> Aiming for 16-17weeks total. I need to hurry up and think of a protective style to carry me through



Good growth!!!


----------



## quirkydimples

Okay. The two conditioners I bought have a seal. The neutralizing conditioner does not and neither does the relaxer. The jar is full, but looks like someone put relaxer in it from another container. I say that because the rim of the jar has relaxer caked around it. What so you guys think? Am I being paranoid?

Correction: the neutralizing shampoo had one; it was just stuck in the top of the cap.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

quirkydimples said:


> Okay. The two conditioners I bought have a seal. The neutralizing conditioner does not and neither does the relaxer. The jar is full, but looks like someone put relaxer in it from another container. I say that because the rim of the jar has relaxer caked around it. What so you guys think? Am I being paranoid?



Go with your gut instinct. Take it back.


----------



## quirkydimples

I just sent the merchant on Amazon a message about getting a proper replacement.


----------



## quirkydimples

I relaxed. After reading some of the posts about tampered products, I decided I was being paranoid...plus I really wanted to relax my hair with my shiny new products.

So far...I love this relaxer! My hair feels good right now. I'll update once I dry it. 

I used Linange relaxer. Once I rinsed it out, I used KeraPro Restorative for my mid-step protein. Then I followed the directions on the Linange neutralizing conditioner (5 min., rinse, 3 min., rinse). I followed that with Mizani BB neutralizing shampoo. Then I used Alter Ego Energizing & Rebalancing Cream for an hour under my heating cap. 

Rinsed and used Wen Fig as my leave in and sealed with Organix Coconut Anti-Breakage serum ( or whatever it's called).  

Air drying now and will deal with styling tomorrow.


----------



## Guinan

quirkydimples said:


> I relaxed. After reading some of the posts about tampered products, I decided I was being paranoid...plus I really wanted to relax my hair with my shiny new products.
> 
> So far...I love this relaxer! My hair feels good right now. I'll update once I dry it.
> 
> I used Linange relaxer. Once I rinsed it out, I used KeraPro Restorative for my mid-step protein. Then I followed the directions on the Linange neutralizing conditioner (5 min., rinse, 3 min., rinse). I followed that with Mizani BB neutralizing shampoo. Then I used Alter Ego Energizing & Rebalancing Cream for an hour under my heating cap.
> 
> Rinsed and used Wen Fig as my leave in and sealed with Organix Coconut Anti-Breakage serum ( or whatever it's called).
> 
> Air drying now and will deal with styling tomorrow.



Yay!!! did u burn w/ this relaxer?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1

I'm 55 weeks post and missing my relaxed hair like crazy.  Until I can self relax, I'll continue to stretch. I refuse to go to another stylist who will do nothing more than further damage my hair by not following my instructions.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pearlific1 said:


> I'm 55 weeks post and missing my relaxed hair like crazy.  Until I can self relax, I'll continue to stretch. I refuse to go to another stylist who will do nothing more than further damage my hair by not following my instructions.



Only way to learn is to just do it.  Do you have a friend or family member you trust that can do it for you?


----------



## pearlific1

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Only way to learn is to just do it.  Do you have a friend or family member you trust that can do it for you?


 
Unfortunately no. My fam isn't close and my friends are in a natural hair cult so they would never help me relax my hair.  I've been researching and reading like crazy but I'm still not confident. I've been practicing with conditioner but I have so much new growth that I doubt that I could relax my hair in a single session my first time.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pearlific1 said:


> Unfortunately no. My fam isn't close and my friends are in a natural hair cult so they would never help me relax my hair.  I've been researching and reading like crazy but I'm still not confident. I've been practicing with conditioner but I have so much new growth that I doubt that I could relax my hair in a single session my first time.



Ahhhh gotcha!


----------



## Guinan

pearlific1 said:


> I'm 55 weeks post and missing my relaxed hair like crazy.  Until I can self relax, I'll continue to stretch. I refuse to go to another stylist who will do nothing more than further damage my hair by not following my instructions.



Im biting the bullet & relaxing myself for the 1st time. Im expecting sum mistakes but I'm hoping that by the end of next year ill have it mastered. I think my prob will be ill be underprocessed. But I rather be underprocessed than a burned scalp.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

My hair today.  I fell back to my same ol half up style.





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1

pelohello said:


> Im biting the bullet & relaxing myself for the 1st time. Im expecting sum mistakes but I'm hoping that by the end of next year ill have it mastered. I think my prob will be ill be underprocessed. But I rather be underprocessed than a burned scalp.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


 
Let me know how it goes! I really want to relax by Feb so I can get a much needed trim.


----------



## quirkydimples

pelohello

I burned a very little considering how much I scratched my head that day. Nothing that caused burns though and only in spots where I had scratched a bit intensely before remembering that I was going to relax. It was a "duh" moment.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sunnieb said:


> My hair today.  I fell back to my same ol half up style.
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



Don't worry. I fell back into my wigs. Its my safe place. Lol


----------



## back2relaxed

Got my relaxer last nite and my hair feels like heaven!!


----------



## back2relaxed

I also got my hair cut.  I've been just letting it grow however as I was protective styling.  My first goal in growing out my pixie was to achieve a bob, and I'm finally here!!


----------



## beloved1bx

I'm going go to a stylist to relax tomorrow and i can't wait! I'm about 9 weeks post. I tried self-relaxing in early Nov after stretching 12 weeks and underprocessed my hair (not on purpose). I had thought about going the texlax route but i see that's not the life for me. My underprocessed hair clumps and mats just like my new growth. It's a bit of a jungle in there and i can't wait for it to be tamed. I think I'm going to lightly flat iron my roots in preparation.

Sent from my device at Hogwarts using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

I just did a practice run using queen helene cholesterol conditioner. It went well. It took me about 24min. I had sectioned my hair & then twisted the sections. When I relax next week I'm going to skip the twist & just use clips. Taking the twist out took too long.

Btw, when I told my sister that I did a practice run for my relaxer next week, she totally thought I was crazy

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB

back2relaxed - Great Progress!!



back2relaxed said:


> I also got my hair cut.  I've been just letting it grow however as I was protective styling.  My first goal in growing out my pixie was to achieve a bob, and I'm finally here!!
> 
> View attachment 184925
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 184923


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> I just did a practice run using queen helene cholesterol conditioner. It went well. It took me about 24min. I had sectioned my hair & then twisted the sections. When I relax next week I'm going to skip the twist & just use clips. Taking the twist out took too long.
> 
> Btw, when I told my sister that I did a practice run for my relaxer next week, she totally thought I was crazy
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



pelohello
that's not crazy!   that's how you learn in cosmetology!  you have to learn how to part, apply, smooth, timing, washing etc.... they don't just give you a chemical and tell you to go for it.


----------



## Cattypus1

quirkydimples said:


> I relaxed. After reading some of the posts about tampered products, I decided I was being paranoid...plus I really wanted to relax my hair with my shiny new products.
> 
> So far...I love this relaxer! My hair feels good right now. I'll update once I dry it.
> 
> I used Linange relaxer. Once I rinsed it out, I used KeraPro Restorative for my mid-step protein. Then I followed the directions on the Linange neutralizing conditioner (5 min., rinse, 3 min., rinse). I followed that with Mizani BB neutralizing shampoo. Then I used Alter Ego Energizing & Rebalancing Cream for an hour under my heating cap.
> 
> Rinsed and used Wen Fig as my leave in and sealed with Organix Coconut Anti-Breakage serum ( or whatever it's called).
> 
> Air drying now and will deal with styling tomorrow.



I'm soooo jealous...I still have 3 weeks to go, counting down the minutes!  Glad you like the Linange.  Who makes it?


----------



## quirkydimples

Cattypus1

European Beauty Concepts, which is the same company that produces Alter Ego products.


----------



## Guinan

back2relaxed said:


> I also got my hair cut.  I've been just letting it grow however as I was protective styling.  My first goal in growing out my pixie was to achieve a bob, and I'm finally here!!



Ur hair is too cute. Bob cuts r my favorite hair style. I had a bob for 4yrs before deciding to grow it out.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Americka

I just relaxed my hair and I am pleased at how it turned out. I'm sticking w/ my tried and true relaxer - no more experiments.


----------



## hnntrr

Major wash day!

Used a new DP and tried a tea rinse (Organics by Africa's Best Olive Oil DP and black tea and chamomile tea rinse). AND BOY LET ME TELL YOU. MY HAIR HAS NEVER EVER FELT LIKE THIS. The only thing I can equate it to is one time I did my aunts hair (she is puerto rican) it was solo nice and smooth and silky and it felt healthy...which I thought my hair felt healthy before. I musta been wrong. Since It did so well this first time I might do another rinse mid week to see if its actually helping or if I am imaging it. It DID cut out a lot of the wet hair shedding (I am pretty sure). 

I am trying flexi rods (omg wish me luck I only had 10 5/8 rods so they are in pretty large sections and I pinned curled the hair that was too short to go on to a rod.) I think it might just be more large waves than spiral curls...which is fine I just hope I dont look a hot mess in the morning. Ordered some curl formers though and those will be here Wed or Thursday, so I am excited to use those when they come


----------



## crlsweetie912

I have been bunning all week and using ny heritage hydrations goodies and my hair is in LOVE!!!!!....its so soft and supple.....just lovely and moist.  I'll make my goal for sure with this line in my arsenal!!!!!


----------



## Guinan

Just received my mizani chelating & neutralizing shampoo in the mail. Still waiting on the linange conditioner & sprushes. However, if I don't get them this weekend I'm going to relax anyways

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Been maintaining my new growth by DCing and cowashing. I have another 8 weeks to go before I relax and please believe I'm more than ready to get-er-dun lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright

Does anyone know about or has any used Elasta QP Mango moisturizing leave in?  I bought the one with the colorful fruit on the jar but their was another one that did not have any color. The jar was black and white only. If you have used or know the difference, let me know the 411 please!

APL 2013, BSL 2013


----------



## Guinan

Jobwright said:


> Does anyone know about or has any used Elasta QP Mango moisturizing leave in?  I bought the one with the colorful fruit on the jar but their was another one that did not have any color. The jar was black and white only. If you have used or know the difference, let me know the 411 please!
> 
> APL 2013, BSL 2013



If ur referring 2 the mango butter moisturizer, I used it & LUV it! That's one of my staples. U can use it on straight or curly hair. And I luv the smell of the product.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

crlsweetie912 said:


> I have been bunning all week and using ny heritage hydrations goodies and my hair is in LOVE!!!!!....its so soft and supple.....just lovely and moist.  I'll make my goal for sure with this line in my arsenal!!!!!



I'm debating on trying this. I saw Jeni do a review on her blog and I was like man that looks yummy! Which products do you love for moisturizing? Do u seal with it too? I need an alternative to my beloved Wen.


----------



## Nix08

One thing i Iike about ng is that you don't have to look very hard to confirm that a fallen hair is shed...right away you see the coils.. then the white bulb.  With freshly relaxed hair you have to check both ends for the white bulbs. ...


----------



## KiWiStyle

Nix08 said:


> One thing i Iike about ng is that you don't have to look very hard to confirm that a fallen hair is shed...right away you see the coils.. then the white bulb.  With freshly relaxed hair you have to check both ends for the white bulbs. ...



This is so true!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Need to try to take a pic of this new growth I'm over here fighting lol. My next relaxer feels so far away but it's no biggie especially for the results I'm seeking


----------



## Saludable84

quirkydimples said:


> I relaxed. After reading some of the posts about tampered products, I decided I was being paranoid...plus I really wanted to relax my hair with my shiny new products.
> 
> So far...I love this relaxer! My hair feels good right now. I'll update once I dry it.
> 
> I used Linange relaxer. Once I rinsed it out, I used KeraPro Restorative for my mid-step protein. Then I followed the directions on the Linange neutralizing conditioner (5 min., rinse, 3 min., rinse). I followed that with Mizani BB neutralizing shampoo. Then I used Alter Ego Energizing & Rebalancing Cream for an hour under my heating cap.
> 
> Rinsed and used Wen Fig as my leave in and sealed with Organix Coconut Anti-Breakage serum ( or whatever it's called).
> 
> Air drying now and will deal with styling tomorrow.



Funny, I use the neutralizing conditioner and was wondering if I should follow a mid protein step with the conditioner or use shampoo. Since you did it, I might try it. Was just worried about ends thinning more versus shampoo.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

beloved1bx said:


> I'm going go to a stylist to relax tomorrow and i can't wait! I'm about 9 weeks post. I tried self-relaxing in early Nov after stretching 12 weeks and underprocessed my hair (not on purpose). I had thought about going the texlax route but i see that's not the life for me. My underprocessed hair clumps and mats just like my new growth. It's a bit of a jungle in there and i can't wait for it to be tamed. I think I'm going to lightly flat iron my roots in preparation.
> 
> Sent from my device at Hogwarts using LHCF



Hey, from the bx too. Never found a good salon though so I just so things myself. Where have you found good luck at?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beloved1bx

Saludable84 said:


> Hey, from the bx too. Never found a good salon though so I just so things myself. Where have you found good luck at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Hi fellow BX-er! I haven't really found the perfect salon.  I would love to be able to do my own relaxers but have not had much luck in the past.  I think i'm going to try again though (le sigh).  Even if I don't do it myself all the time, I would like the option and to know that I could.  I go to this woman in Harlem.  She's kind of expensive (IMO) and she's not superb but I've always been tenderheaded and had a sensitive scalp and she has never burned me and uses a lye relaxer.  So that was a big plus for me.  PM me if you would like the her info.

My update is overdue.  I received my relaxer 12/30.  Trying to reach BSL is like a never ending saga.  But I am happy that my ends look better.


----------



## sckri23

Ok now I'm pissed. My oil mix straightens my ng thats normal for me but this is the first time I sealed with it. Now my hair is straight almost bone straight..... what the hell?? I took off my scarf expecting spirals, its straight there's alittle texture but its straight. I could wrap it now thats how straight it is. Ugh I love my oil mix but why did it do this to me?? I wanted my texlaxed curls for tomorrow.

ETA: I just thought about something. This gives me another reason to cowash tonight.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

That Roux has kept this moisturizer in my head for 2 weeks so far. I dont even have to M&S nightly! That's the pro. The con is that the moisturizer has sat in my hair so long that it has become fragile & can pop with one light strand tug. Too much moisture for too long. I need to do a protein treatment this weekend & DC only for 20 mins rather than my 1 hour. 

Aireen

How often do you M&S when you use Roux?


----------



## Evolving78

pre_medicalrulz said:


> That Roux has kept this moisturizer in my head for 2 weeks so far. I dont even have to M&S nightly! That's the pro. The con is that the moisturizer has sat in my hair so long that it has become fragile & can pop with one light strand tug. Too much moisture for too long. I need to do a protein treatment this weekend & DC only for 20 mins rather than my 1 hour.
> 
> @ aireen
> 
> How often do you M&S when you use Roux?



my hair isn't over moisturized, but i do have some product buildup that is causing some light breakage.  i am doing a protein treatment on dry hair right now.  i am going to shampoo in an hour.


----------



## crlsweetie912

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I'm debating on trying this. I saw Jeni do a review on her blog and I was like man that looks yummy! Which products do you love for moisturizing? Do u seal with it too? I need an alternative to my beloved Wen.


KaramelDiva1978
I have the peach aloe pomade which says it's for sealing, and the Coconut Mango moisturizer...
These things are HEAVEN for my hair....I love them.  I wish they came in larger jars!  Cause I'm heavy handed....but a little goes a long way!


----------



## sckri23

My hair is breaking idk why. A cowash and dc should help but I'm waiting till at least 9 I can get my dc from my grandparents house. Waiting is killing me and my hair.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## Evolving78

sckri23 said:


> My hair is breaking idk why. A cowash and dc should help but I'm waiting till at least 9 I can get my dc from my grandparents house. Waiting is killing me and my hair.
> 
> Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct



sckri23
can you do a hot oil treatment now until 9am?  damp your hair and apply some warm oil to your hair and scalp and let it sit until you can get your conditioner.  wash and dc.


----------



## sckri23

shortdub78 said:


> sckri23
> can you do a hot oil treatment now until 9am?  damp your hair and apply some warm oil to your hair and scalp and let it sit until you can get your conditioner.  wash and dc.



Yea I can do that. Thanks

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

shortdub78 said:


> my hair is overmoisturized, but i do have some product buildup that is causing some light breakage.  i am doing a protein treatment on dry hair right now.  i am going to shampoo in an hour.



You can do a protein treatment on dry hair? Interesting....

What kind of protein treatment do you use?


----------



## KiWiStyle

sckri23 said:


> My hair is breaking idk why. A cowash and dc should help but I'm waiting till at least 9 I can get my dc from my grandparents house. Waiting is killing me and my hair.
> 
> Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct



My hair is breaking too and I don't know why.  I am doing a Roux Porosity control shampoo and conditioner treatment tonight.  My ends stay dry, crunchy and feel rough no matter how much I moisturize. I also did a clarifying poo last weekend.  I can't take a setback

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

KiWiStyle said:


> My hair is breaking too and I don't know why. I am doing a Roux Porosity control shampoo and conditioner treatment tonight. My ends stay dry, crunchy and feel rough no matter how much I moisturize. I also did a clarifying poo last weekend. I can't take a setback
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
My end were the same way on my right side prior to relaxing. They were extremely dry, rough and breaking alittle. But once I relaxed, its been better. No breakage and they feel smooth and strong. But to be on the safe side, I did trim about an inch off.


----------



## sckri23

Im dcing now. I don't get what happened yesterday. I moisturized and sealed with my oil/grease mix, it straightened my curls (ugh), so I wrapped it. I unwrapped it yesterday and strands were coming out all over the place. It looked like I been using heat for a week straight. 

Right now I am praying I didn't lose too much hair. I just started my texlaxed journey with a bc so I don't really have alot of hair to begin with.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## Evolving78

sckri23 said:


> Im dcing now. I don't get what happened yesterday. I moisturized and sealed with my oil/grease mix, it straightened my curls (ugh), so I wrapped it. I unwrapped it yesterday and strands were coming out all over the place. It looked like I been using heat for a week straight.
> 
> Right now I am praying I didn't lose too much hair. I just started my texlaxed journey with a bc so I don't really have alot of hair to begin with.
> 
> Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct



it sounds like you could be having a reaction?  i would have shampooed again.  it's been a minute since the dc right? is it too late to do a tea rinse?  has the shedding stopped?


----------



## Evolving78

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You can do a protein treatment on dry hair? Interesting....
> 
> What kind of protein treatment do you use?



pre_medicalrulz

i used ORS Mayo.  i was doing some dangerous stuff, doing it on dry hair, but i did wet it a little before i put on my plastic cap. and to top it off, i left it in my hair for almost 4 hours!  but my hair felt so good and moisturized when i rinsed it out!erplexed


----------



## sckri23

shortdub78 said:


> it sounds like you could be having a reaction?  i would have shampooed again.  it's been a minute since the dc right? is it too late to do a tea rinse?  has the shedding stopped?



I'm dcing right now its been almost 2 hours. I was shedding all day yesterday and it was scary. Everytime I combed, brushed or just ran my fingers threw my hair it was hair everywhere. Its been 3 weeks since I relaxed so I really don't know what caused it.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## Jobwright

Ok...sooooo I am on week 8 of a 4 month stretch, potentially a transition (not sure yet). I have been wearing Bantu knots daily to avoid heat. When I do the knots at night and take them out in the morning, with each knot a couple of strands of my hair is in my hands. I am not doing them too tight because most times I need a hair pin to keep them coiled. I use JBCO on my scalp nightly. I coat my hands and fingers with coconut oil prior to manipulating my hair. I wear a satin scarf to bed. I DC'ed Saturday and used Giovanni leave in under coconut oil. What am I doing wrong or not doing at all? Is this normal...to have strands of hair come out daily?  It's time for me to cowash again but trying to decide if I will do Bantu knots again or a different hairstyle. Any suggestions ladies?  I love the way the loose Bantus look by the way, almost like a roller set...

APL 2013, BSL 2013


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

KiWiStyle said:


> My hair is breaking too and I don't know why.  I am doing a Roux Porosity control shampoo and conditioner treatment tonight.  My ends stay dry, crunchy and feel rough no matter how much I moisturize. I also did a clarifying poo last weekend.  I can't take a setback
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Maybe its the Roux. That stuff can be tricky.


----------



## Nix08

shortdub78 said:


> @pre_medicalrulz
> 
> i used ORS Mayo. i was doing some dangerous stuff, doing it on dry hair, but i did wet it a little before i put on my plastic cap. and to top it off, i left it in my hair for almost 4 hours! but my hair felt so good and moisturized when i rinsed it out!erplexed


 
I do all of my DC's or protein treatments on dry hair


----------



## hnntrr

moving to another thread....


----------



## KiWiStyle

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Maybe its the Roux. That stuff can be tricky.



I hope not :-(.  I haven't used the Roux in a few weeks so I'm hoping my hair's ph levels are not quite right and so I'm hoping the roux will correct it.  I've tried everything else EXCEPT an overnight DC.  I plan to do that tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sckri23

I guess I'm not oiling my scalp tonight I gotta stay in this hospital.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## Nix08

hnntrr there is a low porosity thread that faithVA started.   You will get great tips in there.   I'm on my phone and searching is hard on it.  Hope that helps.


----------



## hnntrr

Nix08 said:


> hnntrr there is a low porosity thread that faithVA started.   You will get great tips in there.   I'm on my phone and searching is hard on it.  Hope that helps.



Thanks! I had looked earlier and didnt find anything but it was a few pages back on the search


----------



## Babygrowth

Jobwright said:


> Ok...sooooo I am on week 8 of a 4 month stretch, potentially a transition (not sure yet). I have been wearing Bantu knots daily to avoid heat. When I do the knots at night and take them out in the morning, with each knot a couple of strands of my hair is in my hands. I am not doing them too tight because most times I need a hair pin to keep them coiled. I use JBCO on my scalp nightly. I coat my hands and fingers with coconut oil prior to manipulating my hair. I wear a satin scarf to bed. I DC'ed Saturday and used Giovanni leave in under coconut oil. What am I doing wrong or not doing at all? Is this normal...to have strands of hair come out daily?  It's time for me to cowash again but trying to decide if I will do Bantu knots again or a different hairstyle. Any suggestions ladies?  I love the way the loose Bantus look by the way, almost like a roller set...
> 
> APL 2013, BSL 2013



Typical shedding is 50-100 strands a day (I think) so it could be normal but on the other hand that demarcation line is fragile you might need todo a protein DC to help strengthen your hair...


----------



## freckledface

I'm not too sure what to do about my hair. Lately I've been having breakage in the middle only while its wet. My first thought was ok protein but that hasn't too much helped I've done a 2step I tried the 2 mi. and I used an egg ( all this over the past few weeks.) Last time I had breakage it was from my relaxed not taking on top of lots of new growth. I've relaxed and its still breaking. GPB helped but I can't get a hold of that right now. Any ideas ladies? Oh yea I always follow up with a moisture dc and I co wash that's why I think I need protein not to mention I have kinda fine hair


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> My hair is breaking too and I don't know why.  I am doing a Roux Porosity control shampoo and conditioner treatment tonight.  My ends stay dry, crunchy and feel rough no matter how much I moisturize. I also did a clarifying poo last weekend.  I can't take a setback
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I was seeing quite a few broken ends a couple of weeks ago and I started reading about ceramides. Someone recommended Burt's Bees Baby Bee baby oil. I started using it nightly as a scalp massage and then to smooth over my hair.  The broken hairs are gone.  I changed two things in my regi...I use Nexxus Headdress as a leave-in and I use the BBBBO nightly.  Next to no shedding and no breakage.


----------



## UGQueen

ok here to rant... 

im getting a little upset cause it looks like im having some set backs. 
I relaxed on nov 10 and braiided my hair shortly after and went under a wig. 
daily i have been spraying my rose water and glycerin mix on my hair. plus baggying my ends with AOHSR. 
i took the braids out 6 weeks later and the shedding/breakage. OMG! it was never ending, while detangling, in the shower, after the dc .... ughhh! 
while in the braids i used my MT and castor oil mix and i THINK this may be the culprit. 

nonethelesss i am trying it again, however this time around i made sure to DC my hair while in the braids over night as well as stop using  the MT and just oil my scalp with JBCO. 

can someone help me, what could be the issue? I self relax and did a corrective so that can be the problem as well. SHould i stop wearing protective styles? and maybe leave my hair out so i can see and feel whats going on with it. 

i find that when i started my journey my hair was much healther and maybe thats cause i didnt protective style as much. 
im just scared of another set back.


----------



## Guinan

Jobwright

Do the strands have little white bulbs on them? Are there more than 50-100 strands coming out a day? This might be regular shedding. However, if you see alot of breakage (little strands), then it may be too much manipulation to do Bantu knots every day. When I do my braidouts I try to do them every other day, so that I dont manipulate my hair too much. On the days that I dont rebraid my hair, I put my hair up in a crawl clip and sometimes flat twist the front of my hair. Is your hair fine?


----------



## Guinan

sckri23 said:


> I guess I'm not oiling my scalp tonight I gotta stay in this hospital.
> 
> Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


 

I hope you feel better.


----------



## Guinan

freckledface said:


> I'm not too sure what to do about my hair. Lately I've been having breakage in the middle only while its wet. My first thought was ok protein but that hasn't too much helped I've done a 2step I tried the 2 mi. and I used an egg ( all this over the past few weeks.) Last time I had breakage it was from my relaxed not taking on top of lots of new growth. I've relaxed and its still breaking. GPB helped but I can't get a hold of that right now. Any ideas ladies? Oh yea I always follow up with a moisture dc and I co wash that's why I think I need protein not to mention I have kinda fine hair


 
That sucks. I had the same exact problem prior to relaxing. I waited wayyyy to long to relaxed which ended up causing breakage in my crown. However, by me babying it and not manipulating it too much, I think I was able to slow the breakage (if that makes sense). Are you sure that you need all that protein? Is the hair snapping when breaking off or is it stretching then breaking? I believe (and ladies correct me if I am wrong), if its snapping when breaking that's too much protein and if its strectching then breaking then that's too much moisture.


----------



## Guinan

UGQueen said:


> ok here to rant...
> 
> im getting a little upset cause it looks like im having some set backs.
> I relaxed on nov 10 and braiided my hair shortly after and went under a wig.
> daily i have been spraying my rose water and glycerin mix on my hair. plus baggying my ends with AOHSR.
> i took the braids out 6 weeks later and the shedding/breakage. OMG! it was never ending, while detangling, in the shower, after the dc .... ughhh!
> while in the braids i used my MT and castor oil mix and i THINK this may be the culprit.
> 
> nonethelesss i am trying it again, however this time around i made sure to DC my hair while in the braids over night as well as stop using the MT and just oil my scalp with JBCO.
> 
> can someone help me, what could be the issue? I self relax and did a corrective so that can be the problem as well. SHould i stop wearing protective styles? and maybe leave my hair out so i can see and feel whats going on with it.
> 
> i find that when i started my journey my hair was much healther and maybe thats cause i didnt protective style as much.
> im just scared of another set back.


 
Sorry ladies for not multi quoting but this site keeps crashing on me

How long did you wait to do a corrective relaxer? How tight were the braids? Having the braids in for 6 weeks w/o redoing them, would result, what appears to be alot, of shedding/breakage since your hair has been hidden in the braids. When I had my mini braids in for 3wks and took them down, I'm also went crazy at all the shedding/breakage but it was understandable b/c I had my hair hidden in the braids and I wasnt able to de-shed my hair b/c of the braids. But if your hair is still breaking after a week or 2 from taking out the braids then that's a different issue. How is the hair breaking? Is it snapping or popping? When was the last time you used protein? I know when I used Glycerin it caused my hair to be way too moisturized and I had to do several protein treatments. You have to be careful w/ glycerin b/c its in almost every hair products. So if your using a product where glycerin is in the 1st 5 ingredients then using a pure glycerin mixture, then that could be too much moisture.


----------



## sckri23

pelohello said:


> I hope you feel better.



Thanks but it was my friend I was her ride, she has exams so she left before the doctors could see her. She still have to go back tomorrow

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## Evolving78

closing in on 8 weeks and i am still hanging on.  since i went bone straight, i don't have a bunch of crazy new growth.  so i guess trying to hold out for the full 12 weeks will be in my best interest.

trying to work on keeping my new growth moisturized.


----------



## freckledface

pelohello I'm sorry to say that I haven't paid much attention to how it was breaking, but after rereading my post that is a lot of protein. I'm going to do a long moisture dc and see if that helps. 

Cattypus1 ill have to look in ceramids. I have grapeseed oil but I do.t use it enough to notice any difference. Where were you able to find the Burts Bees? 


What is the rule on hot oil treatment before you clarify? Will the shampoo wash all the goodness away? I usually use EVOO EVCO and grapeseed. Thanks for saving my hair again ladies. Sometime you need a sounding board so you can have your duh moment


----------



## freckledface

Smh I've been using my 14in1 the past 2 days and I'd baggy my hair at night. I just wet my hair this morning for my bun and now that I'm running my fingers through my hair its not breaking. I'm mad I lost hair for such a simple solution. I had my moisture protein balance in check before but I've really gotta get on it again. When I had all the new growth protein is all my hair wanted but not anymore.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Im four weeks post and I havent notice no new growth.  Is that a good thing? My hair look healthy though. I bun and pull it up at any time


----------



## sunnieb

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Im four weeks post and I havent notice no new growth.  Is that a good thing? My hair look healthy though. I bun and pull it up at any time



BeautifullyExotic I'll be three weeks post tomorrow and don't have any noticeable newgrowth.  I can tell something is going on with my scalp, but I don't usually notice it until around 5-6 weeks post.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Same here. My scalp look very good. I love it. Never really care for my hair like im doing now. Just hope I can keep up with it


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Im four weeks post and I havent notice no new growth.  Is that a good thing? My hair look healthy though. I bun and pull it up at any time



Yes that's normal. I notice NG close to 8 to 12 weeks. Lol


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

crlsweetie912 said:


> @KaramelDiva1978
> I have the peach aloe pomade which says it's for sealing, and the Coconut Mango moisturizer...
> These things are HEAVEN for my hair....I love them. I wish they came in larger jars! Cause I'm heavy handed....but a little goes a long way!


 
I'm so glad to hear how much you like it!  I want to get it for my mother.  She has very coarse, color treated hair and its thinned out because its so dry. Their products look yummy!  Have you tried the jar of Joe or any of the others?


----------



## sckri23

Ok I know its winter but I might start cowashing every other day cause moisturizing in sections is becoming too much

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## Cattypus1

freckledface...Found the Baby Bee Baby Oil at CVS...about 7 bucks.  It's a pretty small bottle but I only use a couple of drops and it goes a long way.


----------



## Evolving78

my hair just got thick and dry overnight.  that WEN replenishing mist caused a lot of dryness to my hair and new growth.  i experienced a little breakage.  i need to buy some more deep conditioner and some Tresemme naturals to cowash with.  i don't want to relax yet, so if i can get my hair under control either today or tomorrow, i will be good to go.  all i did was just moisturize and seal and put my hair in a bun.
i am going to do a light dusting too.
i am so through with WEN!


----------



## crlsweetie912

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I'm so glad to hear how much you like it!  I want to get it for my mother.  She has very coarse, color treated hair and its thinned out because its so dry. Their products look yummy!  Have you tried the jar of Joe or any of the others?


These three (the peach aloe pomade, coconut mango moisturizer and the sprout) were the only ones I purchased.  But I have heard good things about the jar of joe!  I plan to make another purchase soon!!!!!!



shortdub78 said:


> my hair just got thick and dry overnight.  that WEN replenishing mist caused a lot of dryness to my hair and new growth.  i experienced a little breakage.  i need to buy some more deep conditioner and some Tresemme naturals to cowash with.  i don't want to relax yet, so if i can get my hair under control either today or tomorrow, i will be good to go.  all i did was just moisturize and seal and put my hair in a bun.
> i am going to do a light dusting too.
> i am so through with WEN!


The wen replenishing mist was HORROR on my hair...


----------



## Evolving78

crlsweetie912

Girl!  it smells good, but it caused tangles and dryness. made my hair feel like straw.  
i really mad that WEN didn't work for me.

i am going to get some Aussie 3 min and try that.


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> crlsweetie912
> 
> Girl!  it smells good, but it caused tangles and dryness. made my hair feel like straw.
> i really mad that WEN didn't work for me.
> 
> i am going to get some Aussie 3 min and try that.



That's my next purchase too shortdub78....I think our hair likes the same things!  We may be hair twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jobwright

pelohello said:


> Jobwright
> 
> Do the strands have little white bulbs on them? Are there more than 50-100 strands coming out a day? This might be regular shedding. However, if you see alot of breakage (little strands), then it may be too much manipulation to do Bantu knots every day. When I do my braidouts I try to do them every other day, so that I dont manipulate my hair too much. On the days that I dont rebraid my hair, I put my hair up in a crawl clip and sometimes flat twist the front of my hair. Is your hair fine?



It's not that much but I do think u am overanipulating. I will go wig shopping today or tomorrow. And my hair is fine, medium density. I am tryin to figure my porosity too. Not sure if I am porous or not. The water test was not easy to determine.


----------



## Evolving78

crlsweetie912 said:


> That's my next purchase too shortdub78....I think our hair likes the same things!  We may be hair twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




crlsweetie912
i just got back from the store, so i am going to try it today.  i have used Aussie moisturizing conditioner before, but not the 3 min miracle.  i will let you know how it turns out!

you had me looking at that Motions too!  i haven't used that in years, but i do recall it being good.


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> crlsweetie912
> i just got back from the store, so i am going to try it today.  i have used Aussie moisturizing conditioner before, but not the 3 min miracle.  i will let you know how it turns out!
> 
> you had me looking at that Motions too!  i haven't used that in years, but i do recall it being good.



lol....I have the big salon tub under the sink and I don't play.  Even the boys use it now!


----------



## Evolving78

crlsweetie912 said:


> That's my next purchase too shortdub78....I think our hair likes the same things!  We may be hair twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




crlsweetie912
i just got back from the store, so i am going to try it today.  i have used Aussie moisturizing conditioner before, but not the 3 min miracle.  i will let you know how it turns out!

you had me looking at that Motions too!  i haven't used that in years, but i do recall it being good.


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> my hair just got thick and dry overnight.  that WEN replenishing mist caused a lot of dryness to my hair and new growth.  i experienced a little breakage.  i need to buy some more deep conditioner and some Tresemme naturals to cowash with.  i don't want to relax yet, so if i can get my hair under control either today or tomorrow, i will be good to go.  all i did was just moisturize and seal and put my hair in a bun.
> i am going to do a light dusting too.
> i am so through with WEN!



WEN...really?  Do you use the other products or just the replenishing mist?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

shortdub78 said:


> my hair just got thick and dry overnight.  that WEN replenishing mist caused a lot of dryness to my hair and new growth.  i experienced a little breakage.  i need to buy some more deep conditioner and some Tresemme naturals to cowash with.  i don't want to relax yet, so if i can get my hair under control either today or tomorrow, i will be good to go.  all i did was just moisturize and seal and put my hair in a bun.
> i am going to do a light dusting too.
> i am so through with WEN!



I'm so sorry Wen didn't work for you! I'm wondering if its because you used 613 instead of Fig or WVM because I know some are moisturizing than others. I honestly only used the replenishing mist on top of a moisturizer just to slick my hair or as a hair perfume after the gym. I've never had breakage issues with it or drying.  I've also never used 613 alone only with another WEN condition or KC Humecto.

Again I'm sorry and I hope your hair feels better after deep conditioning.


----------



## sunnieb

Note to self: 

Do NOT oil your hair with Castor Oil when your are half asleep.  I could've sworn that I only oiled my ends last night, but I woke up this morning with a completely oiled head from root to tip!


----------



## afrochique

Does anyone else love CON Argan Oil intensive treatment? I was whipping my hair back and forth in the shower as the comb glided through.


----------



## lamaria211

afrochique said:


> Does anyone else love CON Argan Oil intensive treatment? I was whipping my hair back and forth in the shower as the comb glided through.



I love it as well, I like the whole line. I use all the products except for the moisturizer


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Currently making rose water as a moisture.  Learn about it on youtube


----------



## Saludable84

Tried Darcy's Botanicals pumpkin seed conditioner as a DC. Mucho moisture and best detangling ever. I think I will dedicated myself to this for a while. Just hate the fact that it comes in a tube/squeeze bottle and not a jar. Not easy to get out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Currently making rose water as a moisture.  Learn about it on youtube



Do u have the yt link? I just bought sum rose petals & I wanna make rose water too. Mayb Ill just type in rose water.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## mschristine

Fell asleep before I could tie my hair up last night:-(  so I'm doing a extra long pre poo with castor oil before I wash


----------



## sunnieb

Saludable84 - Your bun is gorgeous!  I'm definitely bunning a few days this week!


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84, gorgeous bun!


----------



## OhmyKimB

It's been so long since I've really done my own hair in trying to figure out what to do. I think for sure I'm going to stick with my aphogee deep moisture shampoo though...no idea what else to use!


----------



## OhmyKimB

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Im four weeks post and I havent notice no new growth.  Is that a good thing? My hair look healthy though. I bun and pull it up at any time



I have the same thing. I'm not sure whether that's good or bad though


----------



## Mona123

afrochique said:


> Does anyone else love CON Argan Oil intensive treatment? I was whipping my hair back and forth in the shower as the comb glided through.



Even the shampoo is magic to my hair!


----------



## Evolving78

egg/ors mayo saved my hair.  my mother relaxed it root to tip.  i didn't know what was going on into i went to the bathroom to get in the shower to rinse.  i can't believe she did that?  makes me wonder when i was a child, was she relaxing my hair that way for touchups?   she does her own touchups, but she has a pixie cut and gets her hair cut often.  she always complains her hair thinning is due to age. but every time i give her some products for protein treatments and deep conditioning, her hair does much better.

anyway, i haven't explained to her the big mistake she made.  she was tired and left right after.   i could just go and kick her!  i thought i was going to have to cut all of my hair off!  now i will be repairing it for the rest of this hhj.  i am not going to do any major trims.  i am just going to alternate protein and moisture and trim as i go.

while she was doing my hair, she was talking about how she didn't know how to really take care of my hair when i was a little girl.  she said if she had better knowledge, my hair could have been longer.  i really need to school her on my daughter and how to handle natural hair.


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> egg/ors mayo saved my hair.  my mother relaxed it root to tip.  i didn't know what was going on into i went to the bathroom to get in the shower to rinse.  i can't believe she did that?  makes me wonder when i was a child, was she relaxing my hair that way for touchups?   she does her own touchups, but she has a pixie cut and gets her hair cut often.  she always complains her hair thinning is due to age. but every time i give her some products for protein treatments and deep conditioning, her hair does much better.
> 
> anyway, i haven't explained to her the big mistake she made.  she was tired and left right after.   i could just go and kick her!  i thought i was going to have to cut all of my hair off!  now i will be repairing it for the rest of this hhj.  i am not going to do any major trims.  i am just going to alternate protein and moisture and trim as i go.
> 
> while she was doing my hair, she was talking about how she didn't know how to really take care of my hair when i was a little girl.  she said if she had better knowledge, my hair could have been longer.  i really need to school her on my daughter and how to handle natural hair.



Wow....I wouldn't let my mother touch my hair with a ten ft pole....her hair used to be shoulder/chin length but she washes it monthly, curls on hell degrees everyday and never conditions it.  Now she has a little more than a twa....maybe ear length.....and she slaps a wig on....I'm sorry about your hair shortdub78


----------



## Evolving78

crlsweetie912 said:


> Wow....I wouldn't let my mother touch my hair with a ten ft pole....her hair used to be shoulder/chin length but she washes it monthly, curls on hell degrees everyday and never conditions it.  Now she has a little more than a twa....maybe ear length.....and she slaps a wig on....I'm sorry about your hair shortdub78



girl i will never ask her to do anything to my hair.  she was rough too! never mess with somebody that is stuck on the good hair/bad hair type of thinking! she gets on me sometimes, saying i am hair obsessed, but gave me praise for growing my hair on my on.  i don't think i am hair obsessed.  i don't rely on a stylist to do my hair weekly.  i do everything on my own, and i am trying to learn and figure out what is best for my hair.

i will just be going to a trusted professional or doing it myself next time around.  i will be getting braids (trying to decide between Senegalese twists, or yarn braids) the end of Feb or March.  so i hope that will help me stretch until April or May.

i wonder how often i should do the egg/mayo treatment?  once a month?  i will be using ORS Replenishing or ORS Mayo once a week.  i had planned on doing a length check for this year, but forget it.  i'm not in the mood anymore.  i just dusted my ends and feel a little better about them.  my bun feels a tiny bit thicker.  i wonder if i should order some JBCO?  my SO said he would buy me whatever i need tomorrow to get my hair back on track.  he likes my hair long and would be upset if i had to cut.  i don't even know what to ask for?


----------



## OhmyKimB

Woot woot! I finally gave myself a doobie!!!

I'm really going to have to take over doing my hair again

Sent from my Mom's iPad using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> girl i will never ask her to do anything to my hair.  she was rough too! never mess with somebody that is stuck on the good hair/bad hair type of thinking! she gets on me sometimes, saying i am hair obsessed, but gave me praise for growing my hair on my on.  i don't think i am hair obsessed.  i don't rely on a stylist to do my hair weekly.  i do everything on my own, and i am trying to learn and figure out what is best for my hair.
> 
> i will just be going to a trusted professional or doing it myself next time around.  i will be getting braids (trying to decide between Senegalese twists, or yarn braids) the end of Feb or March.  so i hope that will help me stretch until April or May.
> 
> i wonder how often i should do the egg/mayo treatment?  once a month?  i will be using ORS Replenishing or ORS Mayo once a week.  i had planned on doing a length check for this year, but forget it.  i'm not in the mood anymore.  i just dusted my ends and feel a little better about them.  my bun feels a tiny bit thicker.  i wonder if i should order some JBCO?  my SO said he would buy me whatever i need tomorrow to get my hair back on track.  he likes my hair long and would be upset if i had to cut.  i don't even know what to ask for?



U know what was great for me and readily available?  Wild growth hair oil and motions CPR....they helped me come back from bad post partum shedding.


----------



## Evolving78

crlsweetie912 said:


> U know what was great for me and readily available?  Wild growth hair oil and motions CPR....they helped me come back from bad post partum shedding.



thanks for putting me on to that!  you know i am going to have to deal with that in several months too!  i haven't used CPR or Wild Growth in years.  CPR is a protein conditioner right?


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> thanks for putting me on to that!  you know i am going to have to deal with that in several months too!  i haven't used CPR or Wild Growth in years.  CPR is a protein conditioner right?



Yes....cpr is protein.....great stuff


----------



## sunnieb

crlsweetie912 said:


> Yes....cpr is protein.....great stuff



Yes it is!  I've used Motions CPR even before I found LHCF.  Just dc'd with it last night. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Today.....









(posting from phone, hopefully pic isn't too large, forgive the sideways photo)


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk - beautiful hair!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## freckledface

divachyk wow!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

crlsweetie912 said:


> U know what was great for me and readily available?  Wild growth hair oil and motions CPR....they helped me come back from bad post partum shedding.



How do you use them? My shedding is awful.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> How do you use them? My shedding is awful.



Make your own garlic treatment.  That also stop shedding.  Cut your garlic, put it an application bottle with olive oil and let it sit before you use it


----------



## crlsweetie912

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> How do you use them? My shedding is awful.



SunySydeofLyfe
I dc weekly with the cpr.....I rollerset and airdried almost completely then used the wgo daily massaging the bald spots.


----------



## UGQueen

pelohello said:


> Sorry ladies for not multi quoting but this site keeps crashing on me
> 
> How long did you wait to do a corrective relaxer? How tight were the braids? Having the braids in for 6 weeks w/o redoing them, would result, what appears to be alot, of shedding/breakage since your hair has been hidden in the braids. When I had my mini braids in for 3wks and took them down, I'm also went crazy at all the shedding/breakage but it was understandable b/c I had my hair hidden in the braids and I wasnt able to de-shed my hair b/c of the braids. But if your hair is still breaking after a week or 2 from taking out the braids then that's a different issue. How is the hair breaking? Is it snapping or popping? When was the last time you used protein? I know when I used Glycerin it caused my hair to be way too moisturized and I had to do several protein treatments. You have to be careful w/ glycerin b/c its in almost every hair products. So if your using a product where glycerin is in the 1st 5 ingredients then using a pure glycerin mixture, then that could be too much moisture.


 
Sorry for the late reply. pelohello
I waited approx 10 weeks befor doing a corrective. the braids werent tight excpet for a little in the nape. I make sure that the lady that does my hair never braids too tight. Now that ive had my hair out for almost a week im noticing that the breakage is not as alarming anymore. 
im wondering if my hair will suffer more while in braids than it will when i jus wear my own hair. I did a protein treatment as soon as i got out the braids and it has gotten better but hasnt stopped all together. 
With the glycerin i feel as tho it moisturizes my hair to an extent. my hair never gets mushy. 
I have noticed now (10 weeks Post relaxer) that i may have to ´do another corrective relaxer but im not sure if my hair can handle it. 
im nervous for fear of loosing it all. 
My ends are so crunchy and rough. *sigh* 
i need help


----------



## UGQueen

Here is a picture.
the first pic was taken OCT 31st and the second January 11th
as u can tell by the pic pelohello my ends look super crunchy and thirsty


----------



## sckri23

Ok finally bought ors hair mayo do I drop the egg in now or mix it in a different container when I'm ready for it?

ETA: Also can I drop an egg in my cholesterol to make it more protieny our not?

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## sunnieb

Back to bunning........and lovin' it! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## baddison

sunnieb said:


> Back to bunning........and lovin' it!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



Nice! Like that bun.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

crlsweetie912 said:


> SunySydeofLyfe
> I dc weekly with the cpr.....I rollerset and airdried almost completely then used the wgo daily massaging the bald spots.



I used nu grow spray, cococasta oil, and sealed that in with keracare grease on my ends....went back and used the wgo on my scalp. It tingled a bit.  Thanks for the tip, praying for grand results!!!


----------



## Mande30

OK- question for the *Cowashers*

I decided to give cowashing a try and cowashed for the first time, using one of the Suave instant conditioners.  After I finished, my hair was hard and tangly.   I looked at the ingredients list and saw that it contained Disodium EDTA, which is a chelator.  I tried to find another conditioner for cowashing, but they all contained Disodium EDTA (Suave, VO5, etc.).

What do you all use?  And how is cowashing supposed to make your hair feel?


----------



## beautyintheyes

Mande30 said:


> OK- question for the Cowashers
> 
> I decided to give cowashing a try and cowashed for the first time, using one of the Suave instant conditioners.  After I finished, my hair was hard and tangly.   I looked at the ingredients list and saw that it contained Disodium EDTA, which is a chelator.  I tried to find another conditioner for cowashing, but they all contained Disodium EDTA (Suave, VO5, etc.).
> 
> What do you all use?  And how is cowashing supposed to make your hair feel?



I use joico moisture recovery ad i live it and it makes my hair soft and manageable sometimes i use the reconstuctor to  add some protein for balance


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Today.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 189089
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 189091
> 
> 
> (posting from phone, hopefully pic isn't too large, forgive the sideways photo)



oh my word!  your hair has grown back like a chia pet!  very pretty!


----------



## Evolving78

Mande30 said:


> OK- question for the *Cowashers*
> 
> I decided to give cowashing a try and cowashed for the first time, using one of the Suave instant conditioners.  After I finished, my hair was hard and tangly.   I looked at the ingredients list and saw that it contained Disodium EDTA, which is a chelator.  I tried to find another conditioner for cowashing, but they all contained Disodium EDTA (Suave, VO5, etc.).
> 
> What do you all use?  And how is cowashing supposed to make your hair feel?



i am going to look at Tresemme Naturals (moisturizing) conditioner to see what it in it.  that's for pointing that out!  now it doesn't have protein or cones in it and it makes my hair feel nice.  but if those aren't working, you may need something like Aussie Moist, Suave Almond and Shea Butter.  they are heavier and do have cones, but they get the job done.

your hair should feel clean and moisturized, but not stripped like shampoo.


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> Back to bunning........and lovin' it!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



your bun is so juicy!  i will get there this year, if my hair doesn't fall out before then.


----------



## Cherry89

sunnieb said:


> Back to bunning........and lovin' it!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF




 Cute and thick bun!


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to cowash my hair and do a moisturizing dc.  no more protein until next week or longer.


----------



## caliscurls

Mande30 so I tried co-washing last year and it was terrible. There was too much shedding and the tangles were obscene. At the time I was using Wen and some protein conditioner in rotation and just stopped - co-washing wasn't for me. I tried oil rinsing and it didn't help in the long run (in hindsight the oils were too heavy for me)

Fast forward to now, I've co-washed my hair everyday since Sunday, with a DC every two days and I love how my hair feels. It's soft, barely any tangles, and airy. What's changed? What I use and how I use it.

Products: tresseme naturals moisture rich conditioner most days and aubrey organics rose mosqueta for at least 1 of 2 DC's weekly

How: 
- on regular co-wash days I apply the conditioner to dry hair before hopping in the shower, gently parting the hair and applying all over. I let the conditioner sit in my hair while I'm washing up and when I'm done rinse the conditioner out without agitating my hair a lot. It's mostly smoothing. Afterwards I wrap it up turban style with a long sleeve tshirt. I don't detangle on these days. Products once its 80% dry are minimal.
- on DC days, Organic extra virgin coconut oil is applied to the roots then apply the conditioner as stated above and again all on dry hair. I let it sit overnight and then rinse in the shower in the morning while gently detangling in sections with my fingers under the running water.. 

It seems that for me the EVCO has done wonders and helped ease detangling substantially. I'm certain the products for my hair profile are making a difference too. Check my avatar status for my hair type....what works for one as we've learned doesn't work for others all the time and thus I'm calling Nix08 who's way more experienced at this to see if she has any other advice for you 

HHG!


----------



## kandiekj100

The end of the month I'll be 4 months post. I go to Vegas the second week in March, making me wonder debate when to get my relaxer and what I'm going to do with my hair on the trip. 

Do I just hold off on the relaxer until right before the trip and wear my hair out (ponytails, buns, down)? I've been wanting to get braids also, so maybe the trip is great time to do the braids. And if I do that, I'd rather use that opportunity to extend my relaxer, so maybe it's best to go ahead and relax the end of January, enjoy my hair for a bit and get my hair braided before the trip. I know I'm making this much more difficult than it has to be.


----------



## lamaria211

9 weeks and 2 days post today!! I'm going to TU at 13 weeks post. Truth is I'm not even struggling, I'm guessing its because I was natural for 3 years and learned how to properly care for my natural texture.


----------



## Nix08

caliscurls said:


> @Mande30 so I tried co-washing last year and it was terrible. There was too much shedding and the tangles were obscene. At the time I was using Wen and some protein conditioner in rotation and just stopped - co-washing wasn't for me. I tried oil rinsing and it didn't help in the long run (in hindsight the oils were too heavy for me)
> 
> Fast forward to now, I've co-washed my hair everyday since Sunday, with a DC every two days and I love how my hair feels. It's soft, barely any tangles, and airy. What's changed? What I use and how I use it.
> 
> Products: tresseme naturals moisture rich conditioner most days and aubrey organics rose mosqueta for at least 1 of 2 DC's weekly
> 
> How:
> - on regular co-wash days I apply the conditioner to dry hair before hopping in the shower, gently parting the hair and applying all over. I let the conditioner sit in my hair while I'm washing up and when I'm done rinse the conditioner out without agitating my hair a lot. It's mostly smoothing. Afterwards I wrap it up turban style with a long sleeve tshirt. I don't detangle on these days. Products once its 80% dry are minimal.
> - on DC days, Organic extra virgin coconut oil is applied to the roots then apply the conditioner as stated above and again all on dry hair. I let it sit overnight and then rinse in the shower in the morning while gently detangling in sections with my fingers under the running water..
> 
> It seems that for me the EVCO has done wonders and helped ease detangling substantially. I'm certain the products for my hair profile are making a difference too. Check my avatar status for my hair type....what works for one as we've learned doesn't work for others all the time and thus I'm calling @Nix08 who's way more experienced at this to see if she has any other advice for you
> 
> HHG!


@Mande30, @caliscurls has given you some great tips in her post. I had a similar experience in that when I first tried cowashing I found it ridiculous and didn't get why people did it. It is a lot about technique and to me even more importantly about products...I cowash with AOHSR and AORM (I also oil/coffee/tea/avj rinse during my cowashes which I do daily). I chose those as they are moisturizing and do not contain cones or ingredients that build up. Others have success using cones though.
I usually apply conditioner before I get in the shower (as a DC which I sometimes steam in) I rinse that out, apply coffee/tea rinse, oil and conditioner. I also smooth my hair and allow the conditioner (coffee/tea/and oil rinse) to sit on my hair while I shower using a shower cap. I apply my leave ins after using a micro fiber towel and squeezing out excess water. I then let my hair hang loose to dry...being sure to smooth with my hands as I go. I do most of my detangling with my fingers. 

Hope that helps
ETA: To me your hair should feel fantastic.  Smooth and moisturized after a cowash and after every step of your hair process.


----------



## Nix08

kandiekj100  I like the option of using the braids to extend your relaxer so long as you still do upkeep on your hair during that time and you are not doing an extra long stretch for the first time.


----------



## growbaby

Question, do any of you ladies feel like your "kitchen" area has gone unchanged since ur hhj despite the fact that the rest of ur hair is healthy growing? Idk what to do or if its just normal. That area HAS grown to about the bottom of neck length but that's not sayin much since the rest if my hair is APL/BSB. I'm thinkin since it is so short it's probably just over processed? It is dry feeling 75% of the time.


----------



## kandiekj100

Nix08 said:


> @kandiekj100 I like the option of using the braids to extend your relaxer so long as you still do upkeep on your hair during that time and you are not doing an extra long stretch for the first time.


 
you mean skip the relaxer and just hold until after I get braids done in March? I think I could do that. I've gone that long before. As long as I do low-manipulation styles between now and then I should be fine. I'd basically have to last another 6 weeks or so. I may be able to do that. :scratchch


----------



## Cattypus1

divachyk said:


> Today.....
> 
> (posting from phone, hopefully pic isn't too large, forgive the sideways photo)



Sooooo pretty!


----------



## Mande30

beautyintheyes said:


> I use joico moisture recovery ad i live it and it makes my hair soft and manageable sometimes i use the reconstuctor to add some protein for balance


 
beautyintheyes    Have heard good things about JOICO. I will have to try it out. Thank you for the response.


----------



## Mande30

caliscurls said:


> @Mande30 so I tried co-washing last year and it was terrible. There was too much shedding and the tangles were obscene. At the time I was using Wen and some protein conditioner in rotation and just stopped - co-washing wasn't for me. I tried oil rinsing and it didn't help in the long run (in hindsight the oils were too heavy for me)
> 
> Fast forward to now, I've co-washed my hair everyday since Sunday, with a DC every two days and I love how my hair feels. It's soft, barely any tangles, and airy. What's changed? What I use and how I use it.
> 
> Products: tresseme naturals moisture rich conditioner most days and aubrey organics rose mosqueta for at least 1 of 2 DC's weekly
> 
> How:
> - on regular co-wash days I apply the conditioner to dry hair before hopping in the shower, gently parting the hair and applying all over. I let the conditioner sit in my hair while I'm washing up and when I'm done rinse the conditioner out without agitating my hair a lot. It's mostly smoothing. Afterwards I wrap it up turban style with a long sleeve tshirt. I don't detangle on these days. Products once its 80% dry are minimal.
> - on DC days, Organic extra virgin coconut oil is applied to the roots then apply the conditioner as stated above and again all on dry hair. I let it sit overnight and then rinse in the shower in the morning while gently detangling in sections with my fingers under the running water..
> 
> It seems that for me the EVCO has done wonders and helped ease detangling substantially. I'm certain the products for my hair profile are making a difference too. Check my avatar status for my hair type....what works for one as we've learned doesn't work for others all the time and thus I'm calling @Nix08 who's way more experienced at this to see if she has any other advice for you
> 
> HHG!


@caliscurls Thank you for the response. I will have to try your technique. I love love love EVCO.


----------



## Mande30

Nix08 said:


> @Mande30, @caliscurls has given you some great tips in her post. I had a similar experience in that when I first tried cowashing I found it ridiculous and didn't get why people did it. It is a lot about technique and to me even more importantly about products...I cowash with AOHSR and AORM (I also oil/coffee/tea/avj rinse during my cowashes which I do daily). I chose those as they are moisturizing and do not contain cones or ingredients that build up. Others have success using cones though.
> I usually apply conditioner before I get in the shower (as a DC which I sometimes steam in) I rinse that out, apply coffee/tea rinse, oil and conditioner. I also smooth my hair and allow the conditioner (coffee/tea/and oil rinse) to sit on my hair while I shower using a shower cap. I apply my leave ins after using a micro fiber towel and squeezing out excess water. I then let my hair hang loose to dry...being sure to smooth with my hands as I go. I do most of my detangling with my fingers.
> 
> Hope that helps
> ETA: To me your hair should feel fantastic. Smooth and moisturized after a cowash and after every step of your hair process.


 
@Nix08. Thank you. It seems that I was using the wrong product and probably the wrong technique. Really I didn't have a techniqe. I just bought some cheap conditioner and used it instead of shampoo. I had no plan. Next time I will, thanks to the helpful responses that I have received.


----------



## Mande30

shortdub78 said:


> i am going to look at Tresemme Naturals (moisturizing) conditioner to see what it in it. that's for pointing that out! now it doesn't have protein or cones in it and it makes my hair feel nice. but if those aren't working, you may need something like Aussie Moist, Suave Almond and Shea Butter. they are heavier and do have cones, but they get the job done.
> 
> your hair should feel clean and moisturized, but not stripped like shampoo.


 
shortdub78  I will look into those that you mentioned.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Evolving78

Mande30 said:


> shortdub78  I will look into those that you mentioned.  Thanks for the reply.



Mande30
i checked the Tresemme.  it doesn't have any of those ingredients you listed. so, give that one a try!


----------



## Nix08

kandiekj100 yes I think that would be ideal


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I am going to treat caring for my hair as a part time job. I am going to commit, over acheive and get on full time...yep!!!! lol.  Today is hair day for me and since I am home for a while I plan on reaping the benefits. This is the longest my hair has ever been and I see a lot more in my future!!! 

Waistlength I see you....I am coming for you!!! Bet!!!


----------



## Toy

@divachyk Your hair is Perfectly Straight and Gorgeous


----------



## hnntrr

i have a question. i am nervous my hair wont grow (im being paranoid).
ive had relaxer since i was 5 or 6 cause my hair was too thick for my mom todo without us screaming. my hair qas mbl when i ws like 10, but I had apl hair when i was 6. im scared it wont grow to that long ever again D: (it hasnt been that long since) just cause i want it too.


eta: i forgot to add my "am i crazy" question.


----------



## Babygrowth

caliscurls said:


> Mande30 so I tried co-washing last year and it was terrible. There was too much shedding and the tangles were obscene. At the time I was using Wen and some protein conditioner in rotation and just stopped - co-washing wasn't for me. I tried oil rinsing and it didn't help in the long run (in hindsight the oils were too heavy for me)
> 
> Fast forward to now, I've co-washed my hair everyday since Sunday, with a DC every two days and I love how my hair feels. It's soft, barely any tangles, and airy. What's changed? What I use and how I use it.
> 
> Products: tresseme naturals moisture rich conditioner most days and aubrey organics rose mosqueta for at least 1 of 2 DC's weekly
> 
> How:
> - on regular co-wash days I apply the conditioner to dry hair before hopping in the shower, gently parting the hair and applying all over. I let the conditioner sit in my hair while I'm washing up and when I'm done rinse the conditioner out without agitating my hair a lot. It's mostly smoothing. Afterwards I wrap it up turban style with a long sleeve tshirt. I don't detangle on these days. Products once its 80% dry are minimal.
> - on DC days, Organic extra virgin coconut oil is applied to the roots then apply the conditioner as stated above and again all on dry hair. I let it sit overnight and then rinse in the shower in the morning while gently detangling in sections with my fingers under the running water..



When I cowash the same way you describe, my hair always feels so soft but when I follow up with a RO condish all the softness leaves... I'm going to nix the follow up and just do it that way. I'm excited because I can already see/feel the change that is going to happen to my hair. Thank you for posting this. I thought it was my products but it was mainly my technique. I'm going to do this on my non DC days. On my DC days I will do the coconut overnight. 

Man, sometimes this tweaking/regimen building stuff seems like it will never end but I won't stop until I get long healthy hair!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Hair steaming is the shizzznit!!!  I just got from under the steamer with QH mixed with oils and my hair is feeling amazing.  I am going to steam once a week! Yes indeed!! I think the remaining 4 weeks of this stretch is going to be a breeze with this combo!!!


----------



## mschristine

It's been raining non stop for the past three days..time to co wash and break out the gel to control this frizz


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

CaliCurls 80% air dried hair has been the best thing for my hair, I was dealing with wet tangly hair and detangling was a nightmare, on accident I discovered that partially air dried hair, leave in applies and detangling is good for my hair.


----------



## bebezazueta

Between divachyk thick ends & sunnieb juicy bun, I've got my fix for the month. Gorgeous ladies & thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nix08

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I am going to treat caring for my hair as a part time job. I am going to commit, over acheive and get on full time...yep!!!! lol.  Today is hair day for me and since I am home for a while I plan on reaping the benefits. This is the longest my hair has ever been and I see a lot more in my future!!!
> 
> Waistlength I see you....I am coming for you!!! Bet!!!



That is exactly how I am approaching my hair this year. 

hnntrr I understand the fearb but I assure you that your hair will grow.... the main thing it's retention. ..treat your hair like fine and delicate silk and you will retain.... keep reading and learning and you will have lots of success


----------



## caliscurls

Yeah SunySydeofLyfe I was doing the same thing and then remembered someone posted about letting your hair dry a bit first before doing anything to it. It has definitely made a difference.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

caliscurls said:


> Yeah SunySydeofLyfe I was doing the same thing and then remembered someone posted about letting your hair dry a bit first before doing anything to it. It has definitely made a difference.



Just unwrapped my hair applied its a 10....minimal shedding. Me so happy!!!


----------



## hnntrr

i cut my bangs

i almost cut them too short and had betty page bangs

but i like these ones

they look nice.

i cut a lot off 

i didnt realize how long they were until i saw almost an inch cut off.


----------



## divachyk

Gorgeous bun sunnieb! 

Mande30, I don't cowash often but I find the best way to accomplish it is to use products that are really moisturizing and do not manipulate the hair while in the shower. I can apply leave ins to both sopping wet or partially dried hair with success. I detangle always! I am tangle prone and have experienced a setback from a tangle episode. To ensure I don't repeat that cycle, I always run the comb through my hair to ensure there are not mattes, knots are tangles.

shortdub78, Tresseme keeps coming up. I may try it. Hopefully our low porosity hair will like it.

Great cowash advice caliscurls & Nix08

growbaby, my nape is still shorter than the rest of my hair. I ask my stylist to apply relaxer on that area last, just a few minutes before washing the hair to ensure it doesn't get over processed. I'm even thinking of forgoing relaxing that area altogether for about six months to a year to see if that makes a difference. 

SunySydeofLyfe & hnntrr, I get the best growth & retention when I'm not trying. If I let go and let things be, next thing I know, my hair has grown tremendously. If I'm watching it, manipulating it and overly caring for it, it just seems to reject all the extra TLC. Less is more for my hair. Now with that said, I don't go weeks without washing. I wash 1x weekly, moisturize/seal daily and scalp massage several times per week and sometimes even daily, just depends if  I feel up to it. I simply don't do a bunch of cowashes, DCing, steaming etc throughout the week.


----------



## Charla

I'm starting to see some demarcation line breakage even though I've been meticulous about caring for it, so I'm going to relax next weekend.  I'm proud of my longest-ever stretch!

I also just ordered the Split Ender, so hopefully I'll have it by next weekend.   They have a 10% discount right now of CHRISTMAS#130, and I added the extended warranty. (this is the real one www.splitender.com)

I really hope it's as good as they claim.


----------



## Evolving78

Charla said:


> I'm starting to see some demarcation line breakage even though I've been meticulous about caring for it, so I'm going to relax next weekend.  I'm proud of my longest-ever stretch!
> 
> I also just ordered the Split Ender, so hopefully I'll have it by next weekend.   They have a 10% discount right now of CHRISTMAS#130, and I added the extended warranty. (this is the real one www.splitender.com)
> 
> I really hope it's as good as they claim.



please share with us how it works.  somebody else has one in this thread, but i can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Mande30

You ladies have it going on.  So many great answers to questions. I feel like I have found gold.  

-When I first started my HHJ, I used to moisturize with African Pride Braid Spray and seal with too much EVCO, everyday.  I soon learned that this was not good.  The braid spray was not good.  And I was using too much EVCO.

- Now I  moisturize with S- Curl and seal with a little EVCO, everyday or every other day.

Ever since the beginning I have been wearing roller sets everyday.  In order to get the curls, I have to wet my hair with water before I roll it.

So, after I moisturize and seal, I spray my hair with plain water, and then roll it. I tried to apply the water before the EVCO, but then I just had to rewet it because it seemed that the EVCO dried it up or something.  

On top of it I am now experiencing build up (I guess thats whats going on) and my curls are flat, even with the water.

I don't know what to do.  How can I tweak this the right way?


----------



## Nix08

Mande30 have you clarified your hair recently?   Buildup will prevent your hair from behaving like it normally would.


----------



## Mande30

Nix08 said:


> @Mande30 have you clarified your hair recently? Buildup will prevent your hair from behaving like it normally would.


 
Nix08.  I did chelate my hair 4 weeks ago.  Well, thanks for pointing that out to me.  Its time to clarify. I feel crazy.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

My boss weave checked me today. We were discussing my evaluation and he said "this your hair?" And he kinda squeezed my bun. He's black so I wasn't really tripping. He didn't pull he's a short guy so it was a reach n squeeze. Here's how my hair looked today. Nothing special. 




Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth

CafedeBelleza said:


> My boss weave checked me today. We were discussing my evaluation and he said "this your hair?" And he kinda squeezed my bun. He's black so I wasn't really tripping. He didn't pull he's a short guy so it was a reach n squeeze. Here's how my hair looked today. Nothing special.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Lol! I can did it!


----------



## Guinan

CafedeBelleza said:


> My boss weave checked me today. We were discussing my evaluation and he said "this your hair?" And he kinda squeezed my bun. He's black so I wasn't really tripping. He didn't pull he's a short guy so it was a reach n squeeze. Here's how my hair looked today. Nothing special.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Lmao I think I woulda squeezed it too! It looks full. I betcha he was surprised it was real.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## caliscurls

shortdub78 I have the SplitEnder as well and love it. Was just telling someone about it last night. I'm seriously considering getting an extra one just in case something ever happens to the one I have.


----------



## mschristine

I think my next investment is going to be some Caruso steam rollers..wanna switch it up when I relax and flat iron in march


----------



## Nix08

mschristine I love my caruso's  I think you'll enjoy them


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm so confused  I see how people accidentally go natural. Im too lazy to deal with this new growth so it's been sewn up for weeks  and on the other hand Im not giving up my relaxed hair  Now what erplexed


----------



## hnntrr

Mande30 said:


> You ladies have it going on.  So many great answers to questions. I feel like I have found gold.
> 
> -When I first started my HHJ, I used to moisturize with African Pride Braid Spray and seal with too much EVCO, everyday.  I soon learned that this was not good.  The braid spray was not good.  And I was using too much EVCO.
> 
> - Now I  moisturize with S- Curl and seal with a little EVCO, everyday or every other day.
> 
> Ever since the beginning I have been wearing roller sets everyday.  In order to get the curls, I have to wet my hair with water before I roll it.
> 
> So, after I moisturize and seal, I spray my hair with plain water, and then roll it. I tried to apply the water before the EVCO, but then I just had to rewet it because it seemed that the EVCO dried it up or something.
> 
> On top of it I am now experiencing build up (I guess thats whats going on) and my curls are flat, even with the water.
> 
> I don't know what to do.  How can I tweak this the right way?




GURL! S-CURL. Yas. I put some of that on my curls today. Luscious. Thanks for suggesting it.


----------



## shyekiera

caliscurls said:


> shortdub78 I have the SplitEnder as well and love it. Was just telling someone about it last night. I'm seriously considering getting an extra one just in case something ever happens to the one I have.



So it really works? Cuz I have major split ends and want to get rid of them without cutting my healthy hair.  Was skeptical ...


----------



## gabulldawg

I straightened my hair today! I love it! I give myself a heat pass once a month. I tried to take decent pics, but it's hard for me.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

pelohello said:


> Lmao I think I woulda squeezed it too! It looks full. I betcha he was surprised it was real.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I was all excited but I had to hide it and try to be modest, like "aw it's nothing, yea that's all me"

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## 9MillaNina

gabulldawg said:


> I straightened my hair today! I love it! I give myself a heat pass once a month. I tried to take decent pics, but it's hard for me.



Question . How in the world do you keep your hair straight with only using heat once a month. I, over here dying to figure out how to obtain straight hair without relaxing ever again or only using heat minimum. I'm relaxed it i have 3b stubborn curls that's never go away after relaxing. So my roots are gone straight but my ends on down are completely curly.. Any idea?


----------



## gabulldawg

9MillaNina said:


> Question . How in the world do you keep your hair straight with only using heat once a month. I, over here dying to figure out how to obtain straight hair without relaxing ever again or only using heat minimum. I'm relaxed it i have 3b stubborn curls that's never go away after relaxing. So my roots are gone straight but my ends on down are completely curly.. Any idea?



i'm not sure.  i'm a 4z   My hair actually used to not be able to hold a curl or flat ironing, but as it gets healthier I don't have that problem anymore. I think cutting down on heat actually helped my hair hold heat. It usually lasts about a week to two Weeks with the curls falling over time (but I like how my hair looks when the curls fall).


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Happy hair day. CW with AsIAm followed by joico moisturizing con, air dried, applied Its a 10, sealed with hv cocasta oil and jbco. My hair is feeling pretty great! I got a reggie..... finally....


----------



## lamaria211

Scarf method in action


----------



## divachyk

gabulldawg - pretty hair chica! 

Congrats Charla! I don't stretch for long periods because of breakage. 12 weeks is my max. I've stretched for longer but it wasn't successful.

Mande30 - your buildup feeling could be SCurl. Many have raved about it, including me BUT it's a product designed for optimum temps because of the glycerin content. I find that I must be light handed otherwise my hair will feel sticky and have buildup. I no longer use SCurl because it has too many caveats for it to perform on my hair in my weather climate. 

CafedeBelleza - I get weave checked by my office every time I wear my hair down. We have a good laugh and they ask me to flip it back and forth. I'm never offended when weave checked. I find it flattering actually. I never understood those who get straight up mad about getting weave checked. 

mschristine -caruso's are nice!


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb said:


> Saludable84 - Your bun is gorgeous!  I'm definitely bunning a few days this week!



Thanks. My "Patience Pills" are really paying off


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Freshly relaxed hair on deck!! Swinging and swaying feeling good. Wish I wasn't working but I'm inching close to BSL. Can't wait to take pics!!


----------



## sunnieb

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Freshly relaxed hair on deck!! Swinging and swaying feeling good. Wish I wasn't working but I'm inching close to BSL. Can't wait to take pics!!



KaramelDiva1978 - don't you love it?  Be sure to do plenty of gratuitous hair flips!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## divachyk

Charla shyekiera shortdub78 - regarding the split ender: 

It is best to not have a bunch of product on the hair and run the split ender over small sections slowly. I use two passes over each section. Smaller sections helps the device focus on your ends. Using too large of sections or passing over the sections quickly causes it to not trim off all the ends and/or snag the hair kind of like a comb snagging your hair when combing through it. The hair feels great & silky after using it. It's definitely worth purchasing.

****
My personal experience: 

It works but it doesn't replace a good scissor trim because it dusts the hair vs. trims the hair. Dusting is great for healthy hair but a trim is necessary for unhealthy hair. 

I purchased the split ender when my hair was experiencing splits from the tangle teezer. No matter how small the sections or how slow I passed over them, the TT didn't remove all unhealthy ends and I would find splits after each use. 

I decided to get a good cut by my stylist to remove the unhealthy ends. My hair began to flourish again. Therefore, I am no longer using my split ender because my ends are back healthy and I'm staying on top of trims so dusting isn't required at this time. 

Going forward, I will use the split ender to compliment my trims by dusting in between trims when needed. I won't use it as my only trimming source for the reasons stated about.


----------



## hnntrr

First time wearing my hair out in the last 2 1/2 weeks, Seems like my hair loves the moisture nightly/coconut oil and the cowashing ive been doing. i flat ironed ause i went out last night and my hair is really soft and actually feels really healthy. It almost feels as if i went tothe salon an got it done.

i am happy with my results so far. Nee to still work on moisturizing my roots but my ends are lovin the extra tlc


----------



## Babygrowth

Man, I don't know if it this hair trigger I'm using or if I'm going through a growth spurt but I have never felt this much newgrowth at 5 weeks post! I usually don't feel this kinda growth until about 8 or 9 weeks! My april relaxer may be some kinda crazy! Lol!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

sunnieb said:


> @KaramelDiva1978 - don't you love it? Be sure to do plenty of gratuitous hair flips!
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


 
I did! Neck caught a cramp!


----------



## Evolving78

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I did! Neck caught a cramp!



i had my whip my hair moment in the bathroom too!   i was just happy to not have weighed down hair!

here is my flat ironed hair.  i posted the pic in two other threads as well.

i could have combed it out better.


----------



## gabulldawg

Man my hairstyle didn't last no time!!  One good exercise session completely ruined it!  Didn't even last two full days. It's probably because i'm two months post and the roots didn't stand a chance.  My hair was looking cute, too!


----------



## Nix08

My hair took longer to dry yesterday so I brought out some protein....all is well again


----------



## simplyconfident

I've been moisturizing and sealing twice a day and my hair is thanking me


----------



## hnntrr

1st co wash of the week. I wore my hair in bantu knots Sun-Tonight. They came out great and stayed really textured even through stretching. I used s curl and that helped with moisture a bit. But i am still having trouble retaining moisture with curly-do's. I know how to keep my hair moisturized straight...but still troubleshooting on textured styles.

I needed to do some protein, so I washed with organix tea tree oil hydrating and moisturizing creme and then put some cantu shea butter, heat seal. nexxus leave in and coconut oil.  I think the 23, feels like 12 degree weather whipped all the moisture out my hair so it feels a little stiff. Wet wrapping then elasta qp moisturizer and probably a hat/bunning till its not so cold. Easier for me to apply moisture on straight hair for now.


----------



## mschristine

Trying to resist the urge to straighten my hair this weekend


----------



## Evolving78

mschristine said:


> Trying to resist the urge to straighten my hair this weekend



mschristine

why?  what would be a cause for concern?


----------



## Mande30

mschristine said:


> Trying to resist the urge to straighten my hair this weekend


 
mschristine

Hey Buddy

You can do it! YOU CAN RESIST!!! How do you ususally wear your hair? And how often do you straighten it?


----------



## mschristine

shortdub78 I'm trying to not use heat until my next relaxer in March. My hair thrives better during a stretch if I do heat free styles   

Mande30  I think I can resist, lol. I usually bun during the week and since I'm working this weekend too, it wouldn't make any sense to flat iron my hair but I do have a date with my boo on Friday and I was thinking maybe I should flat iron but no...I'll wait until I relax in march


----------



## Evolving78

mschristine said:


> shortdub78 I'm trying to not use heat until my next relaxer in March. My hair thrives better during a stretch if I do heat free styles
> 
> Mande30  I think I can resist, lol. I usually bun during the week and since I'm working this weekend too, it wouldn't make any sense to flat iron my hair but I do have a date with my boo on Friday and I was thinking maybe I should flat iron but no...I'll wait until I relax in march



oh wow!  that's my first time hearing that.  how does heat styling play a negative factor in your stretch?  and why can't you enjoy having your hair out for a nice date?  i'm sorry i am giving you the third degree, but i am curious.


----------



## gabulldawg

Looks like I will have to relax early again. It seems like my stretches now can't last more than 2 months. I was doing really well until this week. I used a heat pass and flat ironed. Had my hair looking nice! Then I had a hard workout and it all went downhill from there.  Now my roots are extra thick! I'm hoping the healthier eating will cause my hair to grow longer/thicker and that may be what's happening.  I'm excited to relax to see my progress! The plan is to relax Friday, unless I can't wait before then.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

shortdub78 said:


> oh wow!  that's my first time hearing that.  how does heat styling play a negative factor in your stretch?  and why can't you enjoy having your hair out for a nice date?  i'm sorry i am giving you the third degree, but i am curious.



shortdub78

Girl what?! *spank* How long have you been on this forum to not know about heat consequences? *spank*

Of course you can flat iron & enjoy your hair for a date & everyday if you want. Please feel free to also enjoy your hair on the floor, on the bathroom sink, on your shirt & in your hands.  *spank*

Does your booty hurt from all my spankings yet? Lol


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

pre_medicalrulz said:


> shortdub78
> 
> Girl what?! *spank* How long have you been on this forum to not know about heat consequences? *spank*
> 
> Of course you can flat iron & enjoy your hair for a date & everyday if you want. Please feel free to also enjoy your hair on the floor, on the bathroom sink, on your shirt & in your hands.  *spank*
> 
> Does your booty hurt from all my spankings yet? Lol



Lol you funny


----------



## Evolving78

pre_medicalrulz said:


> shortdub78
> 
> Girl what?! *spank* How long have you been on this forum to not know about heat consequences? *spank*
> 
> Of course you can flat iron & enjoy your hair for a date & everyday if you want. Please feel free to also enjoy your hair on the floor, on the bathroom sink, on your shirt & in your hands.  *spank*
> 
> Does your booty hurt from all my spankings yet? Lol



i'm sorry!   i didn't understand how does one's hair do better without heat during a stretch?  i mean, just for a date or something special.  i use heat more when the new growth starts to really kick in vs freshly relaxed hair.

i really don't understand!  maybe i have been here too long?


----------



## Mande30

shortdub78 said:


> i'm sorry!  i didn't understand how does one's hair do better without heat during a stretch? i mean, just for a date or something special. i use heat more when the new growth starts to really kick in vs freshly relaxed hair.
> 
> i really don't understand! maybe i have been here too long?


 
For me, any kind of direct heat wrecks havoc on my hair, whether in a stretch or not, well, especially during a stretch. During the stretch I moisturize my new growth to keep it manageable. My line of demarcation is fragile and direct heat will not be good, as the heat further breaks down the protein, making that line even weaker.

I used to use my flat iron all the time when I had significant new growth. This is *one* of the reasons that my hair never got longer than the bottom of my neck.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

gabulldawg said:


> Looks like I will have to relax early again. It seems like my stretches now can't last more than 2 months. I was doing really well until this week. I used a heat pass and flat ironed. Had my hair looking nice! Then I had a hard workout and it all went downhill from there.  Now my roots are extra thick! I'm hoping the healthier eating will cause my hair to grow longer/thicker and that may be what's happening.  I'm excited to relax to see my progress! The plan is to relax Friday, unless I can't wait before then.


 
gabulldawg I am feeling the same way, my roots seem angry.... I planned to wait until the week of Valentines Day but this new growth is off the chain and I feel like at this point waiting may cause more harm than good. My last TU was on Nov 20...9 weeks...doesnt feel like long enough so I am going to try my best to tough it out!!!....Member I said try....


----------



## mschristine

shortdub78 said:


> oh wow!  that's my first time hearing that.  how does heat styling play a negative factor in your stretch?  and why can't you enjoy having your hair out for a nice date?  i'm sorry i am giving you the third degree, but i am curious.



Sorry, I got super busy at work. My hair does better and doesn't shed or break nearly as much if I don't use heat. I can flat iron every once in a while an still be fine but I'm trying to reach certain healthy hair goals this year and cutting down on heat is one of the things I have to do reach my goals. I can still look sleek and sexy with my hair up and ends protected so I'll still look very nice on our date


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> i'm sorry!   i didn't understand how does one's hair do better without heat during a stretch?  i mean, just for a date or something special.  i use heat more when the new growth starts to really kick in vs freshly relaxed hair.
> 
> i really don't understand!  maybe i have been here too long?



shortdub78, heat works for me in a stretch which is why I roller set more. Maybe our hair prefer heat because we both have low porosity? Anyway, I tend to get less breakage when doing heat styles. My hair accepts daily moisturizing/sealing better, I get less tangles throughout the week and my hair thrives better overall. I know direct heat isn't good, thus I try to stick with roller sets...


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> shortdub78, heat works for me in a stretch which is why I roller set more. Maybe our hair prefer heat because we both have low porosity? Anyway, I tend to get less breakage when doing heat styles. My hair accepts daily moisturizing/sealing better, I get less tangles throughout the week and my hair thrives better overall. I know direct heat isn't good, thus I try to stick with roller sets...



yes! my hair is the same!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

So today was steam day but the bambino was not giving me a moment so i relaxed my hair with alter ego and will dc over night. I may try to get a few minutes under the steamer in the am. Long hair dreams ladies.


----------



## gabulldawg

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> @gabulldawg I am feeling the same way, my roots seem angry.... I planned to wait until the week of Valentines Day but this new growth is off the chain and I feel like at this point waiting may cause more harm than good. My last TU was on Nov 20...9 weeks...doesnt feel like long enough so I am going to try my best to tough it out!!!....Member I said try....


 
 OMG your hair has gotten long! I'm jealous!!  I don't think I'll be able to wait. I'll either do it tonight or tomorrow. I feel just like you. I'm thinking if I wait longer I may end up hurting my hair in the longrun.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

gabulldawg said:


> OMG your hair has gotten long! I'm jealous!!  I don't think I'll be able to wait. I'll either do it tonight or tomorrow. I feel just like you. I'm thinking if I wait longer I may end up hurting my hair in the longrun.



Thank you and i must say i love the curls. You need to come over and teach me to roller set. Yep. I can't wait to see your results. I'm going to be brave and hold off.... unless your pretty straight hair causes my to be grape jelly!!! Lol


----------



## freckledface

sunnieb is ORS carrot cream protein? I just remember you saying you used it.


----------



## mschristine

Work has got me so worn out this week that I've been neglecting my hair. I haven't moisturized and sealed in almost 3 days. My hair is so super dry. Since its my day off today, I'm currently in the process of pre pooing with castor oil and conditioner with heat for about 30 minutes. Then I'll shampoo with Shea moisture retention shampoo and then DC with heat for a hour with ORS hair repair nourishing conditioner mixed with some oils. My hair needs this love today.


----------



## Evolving78

the LOC method seems to be working well for me, and i have only had a couple of broken hairs for this whole week. i really got my hair back on track.  i thought my hair was going to be totally damaged from that relaxer process.


----------



## mschristine

My product junkie self needs to stay out of Target. I bought Shea moisture restorative conditioner and the deep conditioning mask.


----------



## Cattypus1

mschristine said:


> My product junkie self needs to stay out of Target. I bought Shea moisture restorative conditioner and the deep conditioning mask.



Got the hibiscus spray and the DC mask!


----------



## mschristine

Cattypus1 said:


> Got the hibiscus spray and the DC mask!



I was looking for the hibiscus spray but they were all out


----------



## mschristine

Bought a small spray bottle so I can mist my hair before I M&S. I'll probably use water and whatever oil I have on hand


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

Hi Ladies,

I rarely post in the hair care section anymore, but I saw these new conditioners in Walmart and got excited. 

Has anyone tried these? They are supposed to be ceramide based, which is great for relaxed hair. TIA



L'Oreal Paris Ceramide Total Repair 5 Restoring Conditioner
Instantly and over time helps repair the five visible signs of damaged hair without weighing it down: 1. Rebuilds fibers 2. Strength 3. Vitality 4. Silkiness 5. Shine.

•Helps mend broken hair fibers
•Penetrates hair fiber from root to core to tip for healthier hair
•For damaged, overworked hair

L'Oreal Paris Advanced Haircare Total Repair 5 Damage-Erasing Balm

•Intense luxurious reconstructing balm instantly repairs the 5 signs of damage: 1. Split ends 2. Weak 3. Rough 4. Dull 5. Dehydrated
•Specially formulated for damaged, overprocessed and chemically treated hair
•Helps seal broken fibers
•Deeply repairs and reconstructs dry, chemically treated hair
•Advanced treatment with ceramide

L'Oreal Paris Ceramide Total Repair 5 Multi-Restorative Dry Oil
Instantly absorbs into hair to weightlessly repair without leaving residue 
•Helps seal split ends, tame flyaways and infuse lasting, luminous shine 
•Helps seal broken fibers 
•Advanced treatment with ceramide 
•For damaged, overworked hair


----------



## Honey Bee

cutiepiebabygirl, I saw "new conditioner with ceramides" scroll through ISpy and ran right over!  I think there was a thread about this product line, do a search.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl

^^ Thanks....lol. I will search. Honey Bee


----------



## Evolving78

shampoo with CON argan, dc'ed with Aussie 3 min, now i am going to use my argan oil first and my cantu leave-in, finger detangle, and air dry or i might dry with the blow dryer (using my hands on cool).  i am going to bun and keep it moving.  i don't think i will be doing anything special to my hair until my SO's birthday.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I used the last of some Alter ego garlic con the other night applied like relaxer and I must say that my new growth is soft and doesnt appear to be the 10 weeks post it was looking just hours before. As much as I love this softness I wont be buying anymore, I know there is something else I can get for way less than 30 dollars. I cringe everytime I mention that ish...lol....


----------



## Evolving78

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I used the last of some Alter ego garlic con the other night applied like relaxer and I must say that my new growth is soft and doesnt appear to be the 10 weeks post it was looking just hours before. As much as I love this softness I wont be buying anymore, I know there is something else I can get for way less than 30 dollars. I cringe everytime I mention that ish...lol....



that's an investment!  i would continue to buy it. just use it when your new growth starts to get acting up!


----------



## Charla

shortdub78 said:


> please share with us how it works.  somebody else has one in this thread, but i can't put my finger on it.



shortdub78

I relaxed this weekend after a 17 week stretch and used the Split Ender for the first time. My hair definitely felt smoother and silky. I even plaited a one inch wide section and for the first time ever, that plait felt so smooth and uniform down the entire length, as if my plait was made of only 3 large strands rather than 100 single strands of hair...if that makes any sense!

The blade and blade housing seemed well made and durable,  but the handle felt very cheap. I dropped the SE off my bathroom cabinet, and it came apart. There weren't any broken or cracked pieces, but a small black piece popped out of somewhere and I couldn't figure out where it went, but it still worked without that piece.  I'm gonna call the company about it Monday. 

It took me about 45 minutes to do my whole head which included a huge learning curve of making sure the sections were the right width and length. ETA...width and thickness.


----------



## Evolving78

Charla said:


> I relaxed this weekend after a 17 week stretch and used the Split Ender for the first time. My hair definitely felt smoother and silky. I even plaited a one inch wide section and for the first time ever, that plait felt so smooth and uniform down the entire length, as if my plait was made of only 3 large strands rather than 100 single strands of hair...if that makes any sense!
> 
> The blade and blade housing seemed well made and durable,  but the handle felt very cheap. I dropped the SE off my bathroom cabinet, and it came apart. There weren't any broken or cracked pieces, but a small black piece popped out of somewhere and I couldn't figure out where it went, but it still worked without that piece.  I'm gonna call the company about it Monday.
> 
> It took me about 45 minutes to do my whole head which included a huge learning curve of making sure the sections were the right width and length.



thanks for the review!
did you do it on straighten hair?  i should have gotten this for christmas instead of that dang WEN....smh


----------



## Charla

shortdub78 said:


> thanks for the review!
> did you do it on straighten hair?  i should have gotten this for christmas instead of that dang WEN....smh



Yes, I did a light flat ironing of 330 degrees with one pass on medium sections. I used Sally version of Chi 44 spray.


----------



## mschristine

Charla said:


> shortdub78
> 
> I relaxed this weekend after a 17 week stretch and used the Split Ender for the first time. My hair definitely felt smoother and silky. I even plaited a one inch wide section and for the first time ever, that plait felt so smooth and uniform down the entire length, as if my plait was made of only 3 large strands rather than 100 single strands of hair...if that makes any sense!
> 
> The blade and blade housing seemed well made and durable,  but the handle felt very cheap. I dropped the SE off my bathroom cabinet, and it came apart. There weren't any broken or cracked pieces, but a small black piece popped out of somewhere and I couldn't figure out where it went, but it still worked without that piece.  I'm gonna call the company about it Monday.
> 
> It took me about 45 minutes to do my whole head which included a huge learning curve of making sure the sections were the right width and length. ETA...width and thickness.



Did you order it from a website or buy it from a store?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

16 weeks post.....4 more to go!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mochalocks

5 weeks post, I'm going stretch until week 11 which will be the week of my birthday. 

Plus, it looks like I might have to find a new salon to go to since it looks like my hair stylist has closed her shop down.  I walked by there 2 days in a row around hours you'd think the shop would be open, but it wasn't.

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## Charla

mschristine said:


> Did you order it from a website or buy it from a store?



I ordered from www.splitender.com


----------



## hnntrr

So I know relaxed heads need more protein in their regimen.

However, when I fell my hair getting 'mushy' which isss about....every 2 weeks? I do a protein conditioner. Now when I do this my hair is really hard afterwards...like really hard strawish feeling and then I have to do a ton of moisturizing to get it back to being soft.

I have Organix Tea Tree oil conditioner that has milk and some other proteins in it, and I also have Redkin Extreme Keratin Conditioner. Now I have used both and the milder protein (the organix's) still makes my hair feel just as hard if not harder than the Redkin.

In daily use, I use coconut oil (which I have heard can be used as a protein) elasta mango creme moisturizer, and a leave in and thats it.

Could I just need less protein? Not sure why my hair reacts that way anytime I use any kind of protein that isnt super mild. What can I use to help fight this? What may be the cause of it?


----------



## Babygrowth

hnntrr said:


> So I know relaxed heads need more protein in their regimen.
> 
> However, when I fell my hair getting 'mushy' which isss about....every 2 weeks? I do a protein conditioner. Now when I do this my hair is really hard afterwards...like really hard strawish feeling and then I have to do a ton of moisturizing to get it back to being soft.
> 
> I have Organix Tea Tree oil conditioner that has milk and some other proteins in it, and I also have Redkin Extreme Keratin Conditioner. Now I have used both and the milder protein (the organix's) still makes my hair feel just as hard if not harder than the Redkin.
> 
> In daily use, I use coconut oil (which I have heard can be used as a protein) elasta mango creme moisturizer, and a leave in and thats it.
> 
> Could I just need less protein? Not sure why my hair reacts that way anytime I use any kind of protein that isnt super mild. What can I use to help fight this? What may be the cause of it?



Yep. Some relaxed heads do fine with only light protein weekly. When I do strong protein I have the same problem so no super proteins for me.


----------



## Evolving78

hnntrr said:


> So I know relaxed heads need more protein in their regimen.
> 
> However, when I fell my hair getting 'mushy' which isss about....every 2 weeks? I do a protein conditioner. Now when I do this my hair is really hard afterwards...like really hard strawish feeling and then I have to do a ton of moisturizing to get it back to being soft.
> 
> I have Organix Tea Tree oil conditioner that has milk and some other proteins in it, and I also have Redkin Extreme Keratin Conditioner. Now I have used both and the milder protein (the organix's) still makes my hair feel just as hard if not harder than the Redkin.
> 
> In daily use, I use coconut oil (which I have heard can be used as a protein) elasta mango creme moisturizer, and a leave in and thats it.
> 
> Could I just need less protein? Not sure why my hair reacts that way anytime I use any kind of protein that isnt super mild. What can I use to help fight this? What may be the cause of it?



what is your porous level?  is your hair fine or course?  i know i can't do hardcore protein.  only light to medium.  what i have learned was to use the treatment first (for hard protein), then shampoo (with a sulfate).  after that, proceed with a non-protein moisturizing conditioner.

you may only need a mild form of protein and use it every other week. you might have high porous hair?  you may need to incorporate protein weekly if you hair gets mushy constantly.  do you baggy, leave conditioners in overnight, wet bun/pony, dc longer that product has recommended?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

hnntrr said:
			
		

> So I know relaxed heads need more protein in their regimen.
> 
> However, when I fell my hair getting 'mushy' which isss about....every 2 weeks? I do a protein conditioner. Now when I do this my hair is really hard afterwards...like really hard strawish feeling and then I have to do a ton of moisturizing to get it back to being soft.
> 
> I have Organix Tea Tree oil conditioner that has milk and some other proteins in it, and I also have Redkin Extreme Keratin Conditioner. Now I have used both and the milder protein (the organix's) still makes my hair feel just as hard if not harder than the Redkin.
> 
> In daily use, I use coconut oil (which I have heard can be used as a protein) elasta mango creme moisturizer, and a leave in and thats it.
> 
> Could I just need less protein? Not sure why my hair reacts that way anytime I use any kind of protein that isnt super mild. What can I use to help fight this? What may be the cause of it?



I use a mild protein like Aphogee 2 min and I follow that up with a moisturizing deep conditioner and I don't have any issues. I haven't tried a super protein yet so I can't give feedback on that part. However, I do hope you find the cause and how to counteract it  HHG!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr

shortdub78 said:


> what is your porous level?  is your hair fine or course?  i know i can't do hardcore protein.  only light to medium.  what i have learned was to use the treatment first (for hard protein), then shampoo (with a sulfate).  after that, proceed with a non-protein moisturizing conditioner.
> 
> you may only need a mild form of protein and use it every other week. you might have high porous hair?  you may need to incorporate protein weekly if you hair gets mushy constantly.  do you baggy, leave conditioners in overnight, wet bun/pony, dc longer that product has recommended?



shortdub78 

I am not sure If I am high porosity or not. I did the porosity glass test and my hair floated...but then again I may have not been using a shed piece it may have been breakage. My hair dries pretty quickly (moisture wise) but as far as air drying it takes a super long time and  when I do knot outs or braid outs its not dry by morning and I have to hit my head with a cool blast from a air dryer. 

I am not sure if my hair is course I dont know how to tell, but its pretty thick sans relaxer (like thick ng). 

I do not baggy or leave my hair wet or leave in overnight. Longest I leave my DC in is 3 hours. I wanna make sure I dont over moisturize my hair but I keep havin these problems with using any kind of protein. 


and 
SincerelyBeautiful

I used to only use protein conditioners and glossing shampoo (before I knew the difference) so maybe thats why? I was using protein dense conditioners and dp's (redkin extreme keratin conditioner and lutrasilk cholesterol and jojoba oil conditioner for a good 9 -11 months.

Since I have been on here I have learned the difference and been using more moisturizing conditioners and my hair is so much better. So it could be my hair has more than enough protein?


----------



## Jewell

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I use a mild protein like Aphogee 2 min and I follow that up with a moisturizing deep conditioner and I don't have any issues. I haven't tried a super protein yet so I can't give feedback on that part. However, I do hope you find the cause and how to counteract it  HHG!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



^^
This is me. I use Aphogee 2 min every other week, and have never used any protein stronger than Nexxus Keraphix or Mane N Tail Conditioner/Texturizer. I dont seem to have any protein or porosity issues. I regularly use coconut oil and brahmi oil, which give the hair extra strength and elasticity.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

hnntrr

Are you doing a moisture treatment directly after your protein treatment?

If I do a 30 minute protein treatment, I would always follow it up w/ a 1 hour moisture deep conditioner.


----------



## hnntrr

pre_medicalrulz

Yes. I did both times i used protein and I only left it on my hair for maybe 5 minutes, then I did 5 mins with the conditioner. Maybe I just need to do longer moisture treatments when I do protein. I am washing sunday night so If I end up needing to do a protein wash ill probably leave in for 5 mins right before I do my moisture dc (which is usually like an hour-3 hours) and see how that works. Thanks!


----------



## afjhnsn

Does anyone else's scalp feel tender for a while after a fresh relaxer? Got one Thursday afternoon. I blame the burning on me and my darn scratching ...


----------



## afjhnsn

shortdub78 said:


> that's an investment!  i would continue to buy it. just use it when your new growth starts to get acting up!



Seriously... That stuff is AMAZING


----------



## afjhnsn

fresh touchup yesterday. My hair is finally almost back to the length it was this time last yr. The combination of horribly hard water at Camp pendleton and having to pull my hair back in a bun and use gel 5 days a week was causing my hair to die a slow death -.-


----------



## ghanagirl23

Girls I need help I'm 16 week post relaxer I'm getting a relaxer in march so I'll be 20 weeks post by then but I noticed when I washed my hair this week I had a lot of tangles this is my 2nd time stretching my relaxer for long


----------



## afjhnsn

ghanagirl23 said:


> Girls I need help I'm 16 week post relaxer I'm getting a relaxer in march so I'll be 20 weeks post by then but I noticed when I washed my hair this week I had a lot of tangles this is my 2nd time stretching my relaxer for long



You should try a moisturizing pre-poo. Do a search..you'll find a few threads on it


----------



## ghanagirl23

afjhnsn said:


> You should try a moisturizing pre-poo. Do a search..you'll find a few threads on it



can i ask a dumb question ? what is pre poo lol I always hear of it but how is it done please


----------



## afjhnsn

ghanagirl23 said:


> can i ask a dumb question ? what is pre poo lol I always hear of it but how is it done please



http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...1359796464054&action=devloc&q=what+is+pre+poo
Hope that helps 

ETA: this link also http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/2010/12/pre-poo-101-why-you-must-do-this-every.html?m=1


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Can someone tell me some good moisturizing leave in and moisturizing dc for relaxed hair?


----------



## Cattypus1

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Can someone tell me some good moisturizing leave in and moisturizing dc for relaxed hair?



I love, love, love Nexxus Headdress for my leave-in. It has ceramides too so it also strengthens without adding protein, so so they say.


----------



## Babygrowth

ghanagirl23 said:


> Girls I need help I'm 16 week post relaxer I'm getting a relaxer in march so I'll be 20 weeks post by then but I noticed when I washed my hair this week I had a lot of tangles this is my 2nd time stretching my relaxer for long



Did you have this problem the first time? Did you do anything differently this time? I'm all for stretching relaxers but sometimes that magic number might not be what you want it to be. I tried to do 24 weeks and my hair wasn't having it so I ended it at 22 weeks. Now I know that 18 weeks is my max. But with that being said if I had done a different protein treatment and more moisture my hair probably would've been fine! I think you should definitely try the moisture pre poo and maybe also try puttng diluted shampoo in a applicator bottle and squeezing it in on your scalp to minimize manipulation. The shampoo will run down the length. A few ppl with long har has had great results doing it this way. If all else fails relax! 16weeks is an awesome stretch.


----------



## Babygrowth

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Can someone tell me some good moisturizing leave in and moisturizing dc for relaxed hair?



Nexxus Humectress is an amesome DC! I loved it before I started using natural hair care lines. I'm still searching for my go to moisture DC on the natural/organic side! I would say Silk dreams Vanilla silk but it has protein in it. That DC makes my hair feel like the finest silk. Soft, moisturized hair. I'm going to try Aubrey Organics. Everyone seems to love them some Aubrey! Also I like As I am Leave in. You can get that at sallys.


----------



## Beamodel

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Can someone tell me some good moisturizing leave in and moisturizing dc for relaxed hair?



Hairveda Sitrinillah
JessieCurl Weekly Deep Treatment


----------



## Babygrowth

Beamodel said:


> Hairveda Sitrinillah
> JessieCurl Weekly Deep Treatment



Where is the best place to get the WDT Beamodel. Y'all have talked me into trying it!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Babygrowth said:


> Nexxus Humectress is an amesome DC! I loved it before I started using natural hair care lines. I'm still searching for my go to moisture DC on the natural/organic side! I would say Silk dreams Vanilla silk but it has protein in it. That DC makes my hair feel like the finest silk. Soft, moisturized hair. I'm going to try Aubrey Organics. Everyone seems to love them some Aubrey! Also I like As I am Leave in. You can get that at sallys.



I dont need anything with protein because my hair dont do to good with a lot of proteins. The less protein the bettrr for.my.hair


----------



## Beamodel

Babygrowth said:


> Where is the best place to get the WDT Beamodel. Y'all have talked me into trying it!



Babygrowth
CurlMart 
JessieCurl.com
Aveyou 
Naturallythestore - has the jar 

The old version in the jar and the new version in the bottle work the same way.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

hnntrr said:
			
		

> shortdub78
> 
> I am not sure If I am high porosity or not. I did the porosity glass test and my hair floated...but then again I may have not been using a shed piece it may have been breakage. My hair dries pretty quickly (moisture wise) but as far as air drying it takes a super long time and  when I do knot outs or braid outs its not dry by morning and I have to hit my head with a cool blast from a air dryer.
> 
> I am not sure if my hair is course I dont know how to tell, but its pretty thick sans relaxer (like thick ng).
> 
> I do not baggy or leave my hair wet or leave in overnight. Longest I leave my DC in is 3 hours. I wanna make sure I dont over moisturize my hair but I keep havin these problems with using any kind of protein.
> 
> and
> SincerelyBeautiful
> 
> I used to only use protein conditioners and glossing shampoo (before I knew the difference) so maybe thats why? I was using protein dense conditioners and dp's (redkin extreme keratin conditioner and lutrasilk cholesterol and jojoba oil conditioner for a good 9 -11 months.
> 
> Since I have been on here I have learned the difference and been using more moisturizing conditioners and my hair is so much better. So it could be my hair has more than enough protein?



hnntrr

You may have enough protein in your hair. Try doing your protein treatments once monthly for a few months and see how that may work for you. Your hair may be protein sensitive. Some members state that they don't use protein at all and are doing fine. May I ask what's your diet like? Are you consuming protein thru your food consumption? If so, this combined with your protein treatments may be the cause of your protein overload.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Jewell said:
			
		

> ^^
> This is me. I use Aphogee 2 min every other week, and have never used any protein stronger than Nexxus Keraphix or Mane N Tail Conditioner/Texturizer. I dont seem to have any protein or porosity issues. I regularly use coconut oil and brahmi oil, which give the hair extra strength and elasticity.



It looks like we use the same oils too 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

ghanagirl23 said:
			
		

> Girls I need help I'm 16 week post relaxer I'm getting a relaxer in march so I'll be 20 weeks post by then but I noticed when I washed my hair this week I had a lot of tangles this is my 2nd time stretching my relaxer for long



ghanagirl23

I'm currently 16 weeks post as well. This is also my second time stretching to 20 weeks. I sometimes experience tangles and such depending on how my hair was before I washed or cowashed. Say per instance if I have a Bantu knot out. I try to wash my hair in the shower with my hair going back. I try to work my scalp only and let the water run down the length. When I DC I apply like I would my relaxer then apply to my length. Then rinse and air dry. At about 70% dry I part my hair in sections and slowly detangle from the ends up but careful not to comb thru the new growth and at this time is where I apply my leave in and seal with coconut oil. This method works for me and I have little to no hairs on my comb and when I check they are shed hairs. HTH!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I did a roller set sitting under the dryer now. Its a nice set I'm hoping for good results. I prepoo'd with fsp and ors under the dryer for 10 min, rinsed my hair felt good. I think i messed up by cowashing with joico. I won't next week. Results coming soon.


----------



## afjhnsn

How long should I wait to wash my hair..? I have scabs on my scalp from scrathing my stupid head a day before I got my Touch up. I don't want to disturb the hair, but I reaaaally want to neutralize agAin and chelate and DC


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

The set was good but the end result fail. I'm going to try again tomorrow. Leave in and water only. My new growth is smooth. Loving my rollers


----------



## freckledface

afjhnsn said:


> How long should I wait to wash my hair..? I have scabs on my scalp from scrathing my stupid head a day before I got my Touch up. I don't want to disturb the hair, but I reaaaally want to neutralize agAin and chelate and DC


 

did that last time too. i put a little bit  of olive oil on my burns and they were gone in 2 days. i washed then


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

The end result. Don't like the ashy dry look i got. Going to stalk the rollersetters...


----------



## hnntrr

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> hnntrr
> 
> You may have enough protein in your hair. Try doing your protein treatments once monthly for a few months and see how that may work for you. Your hair may be protein sensitive. Some members state that they don't use protein at all and are doing fine. May I ask what's your diet like? Are you consuming protein thru your food consumption? If so, this combined with your protein treatments may be the cause of your protein overload.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



     I am on a more protein heavy diet and taking medication due to some health issues. So maybe that's it? I have found that one of the organixs conditioners I use has a little protein in it. So I am going to switch to using my extra moisturizing for awhile and see how it goes. Thanks for the tip. I haven't done a protein treatment yet so maybe I will save it for towards the end of the month. My hair feels really great this time around ( I did moisture only ) really soft and fluffy for it being straight. 

I'll try that scheduling for protein though


----------



## ghanagirl23

Babygrowth said:


> Did you have this problem the first time? Did you do anything differently this time? I'm all for stretching relaxers but sometimes that magic number might not be what you want it to be. I tried to do 24 weeks and my hair wasn't having it so I ended it at 22 weeks. Now I know that 18 weeks is my max. But with that being said if I had done a different protein treatment and more moisture my hair probably would've been fine! I think you should definitely try the moisture pre poo and maybe also try puttng diluted shampoo in a applicator bottle and squeezing it in on your scalp to minimize manipulation. The shampoo will run down the length. A few ppl with long har has had great results doing it this way. If all else fails relax! 16weeks is an awesome stretch.



The first time no I didn't have this problem it didn't tangle as it is now um im doing the same thing I stretched was washing my hair for argan oil creme of nature shampoo then mixing the conditioner with argan oil and sitting under the dryer for 30 mins then washing it out...i'm going to try this pre poo after I take out this weave in march thanks !


----------



## ghanagirl23

afjhnsn said:


> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...1359796464054&action=devloc&q=what+is+pre+poo
> Hope that helps
> 
> ETA: this link also http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/2010/12/pre-poo-101-why-you-must-do-this-every.html?m=1



thanks girl


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

afjhnsn said:


> How long should I wait to wash my hair..? I have scabs on my scalp from scrathing my stupid head a day before I got my Touch up. I don't want to disturb the hair, but I reaaaally want to neutralize agAin and chelate and DC



Wooooow! Poor thang! If you MUST wash, just try not to disturb the scab; like scrubbing that area. Let it heal properly on its own.


----------



## mschristine

The back of my hair is so thin..I don't know what to do to help strengthen it. I moisturize in sections, try my hardest to baby that area....what else??


----------



## mschristine

Does anyone use Biosilk?


----------



## afjhnsn

mschristine said:


> The back of my hair is so thin..I don't know what to do to help strengthen it. I moisturize in sections, try my hardest to baby that area....what else??




You should try basing your scalp in that area with Jamaican black castor oil. I get the lavender scented bottle bc the other smells... Odd lol.
Also.. I think there's a thread on viviscal. I hear that stuff is pretty great.


----------



## ghanagirl23

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> ghanagirl23
> 
> I'm currently 16 weeks post as well. This is also my second time stretching to 20 weeks. I sometimes experience tangles and such depending on how my hair was before I washed or cowashed. Say per instance if I have a Bantu knot out. I try to wash my hair in the shower with my hair going back. I try to work my scalp only and let the water run down the length. When I DC I apply like I would my relaxer then apply to my length. Then rinse and air dry. At about 70% dry I part my hair in sections and slowly detangle from the ends up but careful not to comb thru the new growth and at this time is where I apply my leave in and seal with coconut oil. This method works for me and I have little to no hairs on my comb and when I check they are shed hairs. HTH!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



thanks for this info I'm also going to try this when I take out my weave


----------



## mschristine

afjhnsn said:


> You should try basing your scalp in that area with Jamaican black castor oil. I get the lavender scented bottle bc the other smells... Odd lol.
> Also.. I think there's a thread on viviscal. I hear that stuff is pretty great.



Thank you! I have regular castor oil but I think Jamaican black castor oil is more potent


----------



## hnntrr

_Sorry Long post ahead:_

Update: used no protein this week, hair does not feel hard at all, if anything it feels super soft and fluffy from roots to tip. I have been trying to think of why my hair is doing so well and I think I have come up with a few potential reasons.
 1. I haven't really straightened my hair for the past 2 1/2 weeks, I only flat iron my bangs since those are most always out, otherwise I wet wrap and wrap nightly. 
 2. I have been bunning/wearing knot outs (bantu) for the past week and a half, so i have been PRETTYY much heat free for the last 2 weeks.
 3. Washing 3x a week with two cowash days and 1 major wash day.
 4. Keeping my ends up as much as possible since its been freezing cold outside.
 5. Nightly moisturizing with coconut oil and elasta eq mango butter (may switch to cantu shea butter just for tonight).
 6. More water intake than normal.

So in all of this I mixed a tiny bit of mild protein conditioner in with my extra moisturizing conditioner (it didnt feel mushy but I didnt want there to be breakage or anything since I am not used to my hair feeling like this).

     I did try to do a check for NG tonight, and it was weird. I know I have ng because my hair is way more fluffy/bigger than when I usually am post relaxer. I just cant see it, like the texture growing out of my head looks almost exactly like my texlaxed hair. I dont know if its because I have trained my hair to lay very flat and my curl pattern is gone?(from wrapping and flat ironing so much previously). The new growth now doesn't curl, it just waves a little bit but it doesn't seem to coil out of my head, it like grows straight out then waves. I guess this is confusing because I have no idea what my hair texture is. Every time I relax my hair it stays on for 10 minutes (with application and everything) and its almost bone straight (especially if I comb it), so I am back to contemplating if i really need to continue relaxers. I think the problem I was having before was that my hair wasn't moisturized so my NG was always thick and hard to manage, so I was thinking I needed relaxers because it was too hard to deal with. Now that I have been understanding how to deal with my hair its way more manageable and my ng is acting completely different. Not sure what to do. My mom is still pressuring me to go natural but both her and my sister are still having major dryness problems and breakage (esp their edges since they wear wigs all the time. I never see their real hair. I am also having some edge issues but I think its because my bantu knots were a little too tight. So thinking of doing a braid out tonight instead...or just wrapping and wearing it in a straight bun tomorrow. Anyway...

Not sure what to do at this point. I am about 8 weeks post, I think I might wait till I am closer to my touch up date to decide if I wanna try and stretch longer or if I wanna just go ahead and go natural. I dont want to cut off all my hair so I would just be in extremely long term transition but. What do you guys think?


----------



## crlsweetie912

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> The end result. Don't like the ashy dry look i got. Going to stalk the rollersetters...
> 
> View attachment 192843


SunySydeofLyfe
I use water, a bit of lottabody setting lotion, lacio lacio, and a splash of oil in a spray bottle and my rollersets are always super shiny!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

mschristine said:


> The back of my hair is so thin..I don't know what to do to help strengthen it. I moisturize in sections, try my hardest to baby that area....what else??



I would use some castor oil and massage it in.
I just started using sprout from Hairatage Hydrations and I LOVE it.  I massage some in nightly!


----------



## sckri23

My mom flat ironed my hair friday. It came out super straight and soft and flowy and its been a couple of days and its still straight, soft and flowy. 

Idk why we can't do our own hair like that. Our results are ok when we do it ourselves but its banging when we do each others hair. I guess we're just gonna have to flat iron each others hair from now on cause I love how my hair is right now.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sckri23 said:


> My mom flat ironed my hair friday. It came out super straight and soft and flowy and its been a couple of days and its still straight, soft and flowy.
> 
> Idk why we can't do our own hair like that. Our results are ok when we do it ourselves but its banging when we do each others hair. I guess we're just gonna have to flat iron each others hair from now on cause I love how my hair is right now.
> 
> Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct



Uhm pics? LOL


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

crlsweetie912 said:


> SunySydeofLyfe
> I use water, a bit of lottabody setting lotion, lacio lacio, and a splash of oil in a spray bottle and my rollersets are always super shiny!!!



crlsweetie912 thanks. I gave my Nairobi foam to my mama. Major regret. I never rollerset after this one i realized they are amazing!!! My new growth is smoothed. I am 11 weeks tomorrow and rollerset made it smooth. I ended up bunning. I got some setting lotion to try again. I'm thinking of going a few more weeks....maybe


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Getting my protein on. Trying to decide if I'm going to TU next week or not. I haven't done a two step in ages the process is the worst. Hoping for good results.


----------



## mschristine

Shea Moisture Retention Shampoo is amazing!!!!! Staple!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Wow I got NG @ only 5 weeks post! Im shocked!


----------



## Babygrowth

Here lollikd. Support, advice, whatever you may need is also in here!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

All i needed was some protein!!! The shedding is minimal when last week it was off the chain. Me and protein got a thang going on!!!  I'm thinking about trying sheryltresses(?) Protein pudding weekly to see what results i get. I plan on m/s twice a day, prepoo,poo and steam/dc once a week (Sunday) and only detangle that day. Keeping my hands off and getting my 6 inches!


----------



## lollikd

I posted this in the lhcf healthy relaxed guide and was directed here.

After months of reading and becoming a product junkie, the stress has gotten to me. I am overwhelmed and fed up with my hair.

Little lolli-hair history. My hair has always grown really fast without any aid or desire. It has overwhelmed me most of my life. I’m not good with haircare and I have never had the patience. Dec ’11, I shaved my hair off thinking I would love to go natural; ended up relaxing my hair again in June. I missed length! Aug I got my first supply of hairfinity and used it regularly until October. Had to stop bc it was making me tired. September, I made note of my length: shoulder-length and 6” all over. With a new job and move, I started battling acne so my skin became my focus. Dec ’12 hits and my goal is to make a fantastic skin & haircare journey for 2013.

Thing is, my hair is refusing to grow. For the past 40 days I’ve stuck to a simple regimen and my hair still seems to be shedding/snapping and stuck at 6”. I’m frustrated beyond belief!! My bangs had gone from bridge of the nose to chin so I know there MUST have been progress BUT the edges keep snapping off. Maybe I’m not being patient. Maybe my regimen is off. I don’t know, but spending all this money on all these things for my hair to be at a standstill is bumming me out.

That’s why I have decided to stop simply sending the occasional “thank you” to y’alls posts. You ladies are all so good at this!! I need help. Some sort of support ... advice ... anything.

I am currently a little past shoulder length for the back of my head but the top/crown hit ear lobe length. I have relaxed 4c, low porosity, thick hair, with fine strands at the nape and throughout. My relaxer is Mizani Butter Blend coarse. I don’t know much anything about my hair or even at what point to use the stupid paddle brush I bought. I thought brushing was bad! And if we’re protective styling all the time, when do we get to enjoy our length??? I’m so confused. The only thing I know is that being natural caused a lot of those single strand knots. As small an accomplishment as it is, I’m glad not to have any anymore.


*My regimen is:*
vitamins, plaits under wig, DC 2wks, relaxer 10 wks, daily moisturizing

daily leave-in
-triple moisture silk touch leave in cream
-chi keratin anti snap
-oil blend
deep co w/ shower cap 30 mins
-albrey honeysuckle rose
-mizani moisturefuse
-redken extreme cat protein reconstructor
cowash
-redken extreme conditioner

After I cowash, I apply my daily leave-ins and (using a wide tooth comb) part my hair into sections to plait for the next two weeks. My right side is thinner and shorter than my left so I've tried to do stimulating rubs with rosemary & eucalyptus oil and ORS carrot oil. I self-relax with silicon mix and Mizani Butter Blend Honey Shield Protective Pre‑treatment.


Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## mschristine

Went to the store and loaded up in some goodies. Castor oil, argan oil, rosemary EO and rosewater concentrate


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Ladies, how often would you use a reconstructor like Affirm 5n1?  I did research it but I cant find a definitive answer.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Babygrowth

lollikd said:


> I posted this in the lhcf healthy relaxed guide and was directed here.
> 
> After months of reading and becoming a product junkie, the stress has gotten to me. I am overwhelmed and fed up with my hair.
> 
> Little lolli-hair history. My hair has always grown really fast without any aid or desire. It has overwhelmed me most of my life. I’m not good with haircare and I have never had the patience. Dec ’11, I shaved my hair off thinking I would love to go natural; ended up relaxing my hair again in June. I missed length! Aug I got my first supply of hairfinity and used it regularly until October. Had to stop bc it was making me tired. September, I made note of my length: shoulder-length and 6” all over. With a new job and move, I started battling acne so my skin became my focus. Dec ’12 hits and my goal is to make a fantastic skin & haircare journey for 2013.
> 
> Thing is, my hair is refusing to grow. For the past 40 days I’ve stuck to a simple regimen and my hair still seems to be shedding/snapping and stuck at 6”. I’m frustrated beyond belief!! My bangs had gone from bridge of the nose to chin so I know there MUST have been progress BUT the edges keep snapping off. Maybe I’m not being patient. Maybe my regimen is off. I don’t know, but spending all this money on all these things for my hair to be at a standstill is bumming me out.
> 
> That’s why I have decided to stop simply sending the occasional “thank you” to y’alls posts. You ladies are all so good at this!! I need help. Some sort of support ... advice ... anything.
> 
> I am currently a little past shoulder length for the back of my head but the top/crown hit ear lobe length. I have relaxed 4c, low porosity, thick hair, with fine strands at the nape and throughout. My relaxer is Mizani Butter Blend coarse. I don’t know much anything about my hair or even at what point to use the stupid paddle brush I bought. I thought brushing was bad! And if we’re protective styling all the time, when do we get to enjoy our length??? I’m so confused. The only thing I know is that being natural caused a lot of those single strand knots. As small an accomplishment as it is, I’m glad not to have any anymore.
> 
> My regimen is:
> vitamins, plaits under wig, DC 2wks, relaxer 10 wks, daily moisturizing
> 
> daily leave-in
> -triple moisture silk touch leave in cream
> -chi keratin anti snap
> -oil blend
> deep co w/ shower cap 30 mins
> -albrey honeysuckle rose
> -mizani moisturefuse
> -redken extreme cat protein reconstructor
> cowash
> -redken extreme conditioner
> 
> After I cowash, I apply my daily leave-ins and (using a wide tooth comb) part my hair into sections to plait for the next two weeks. My right side is thinner and shorter than my left so I've tried to do stimulating rubs with rosemary & eucalyptus oil and ORS carrot oil. I self-relax with silicon mix and Mizani Butter Blend Honey Shield Protective Pre‑treatment.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?



Ok. The fact that you know you have low porosity hair that's thick with fine strands is a lot to know! Some of us don't know that much! Do you clarify? If so how often? Should be every 4-6 weeks. Do you seal in your moisture/leave ins with oil? Do you air dry? It also looks like you use a lot of protein and it may be too much for your hair. You also may need to up ur moisturizing to 2x a day since your wigging it or try baggying. Do you baby your edges because wigs can be rough on your edges? You wear a satin wig cap?

You may not need a paddle brush but maybe for blow drying or straightening but I don't use brushes hardly anymore. lollikd


----------



## Babygrowth

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Ladies, how often would you use a reconstructor like Affirm 5n1?  I did research it but I cant find a definitive answer.  Thanks!!!



Depends on your hair darling! Maybe anywhere from every 2-4 weeks.


----------



## lollikd

Thank you. Trying to follow what you ladies have been saying and when something like porosity popped up, I scurried off to google then water-strand test! 

Yes I air dry and yes (?) I seal in the moisture... 
So the steps would be air dry then redken anti-snap followed by cream and plaiting... I spritz the oil to the ends afterwards. Is that sealed? My hair stays moistured for a good 48 hours when left alone but I still have lots of shedding.

 How do you baby your edges?

At night, and whenever I'm just at the house, I wear my satin cap. My pillow has a satin case.

 Think you're right on the paddle brush cuz I dont blow dry and rarely ever flat iron ....


----------



## Babygrowth

lollikd said:


> Thank you. Trying to follow what you ladies have been saying and when something like porosity popped up, I scurried off to google then water-strand test!
> 
> Yes I air dry and yes (?) I seal in the moisture...
> So the steps would be air dry then redken anti-snap followed by cream and plaiting... I spritz the oil to the ends afterwards. Is that sealed? My hair stays moistured for a good 48 hours when left alone but I still have lots of shedding.
> 
> How do you baby your edges?
> 
> At night, and whenever I'm just at the house, I wear my satin cap. My pillow has a satin case.
> 
> Think you're right on the paddle brush cuz I dont blow dry and rarely ever flat iron ....



Try incorporating more moisture. You baby your edges by giving them extra attention. Like M/s 2x day making sure the cap is not to tight on your edges etc... try m/s while your hair is still damp before your cuticle closes. What was your regimen before you came on the forum? Maybe some of the other ladies who have been on here longer than me can give you some more tips.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Babygrowth said:


> Depends on your hair darling! Maybe anywhere from every 2-4 weeks.



Thank you. I decided to maybe use it after my relaxer as my mid protein step. I have a few options and am on a mission to use up my stash. I thought about the protein pudding...nixing that idea for aphogee 2 minute. Using protein this week let's me know my hair was missing it.


----------



## Babygrowth

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Thank you. I decided to maybe use it after my relaxer as my mid protein step. I have a few options and am on a mission to use up my stash. I thought about the protein pudding...nixing that idea for aphogee 2 minute. Using protein this week let's me know my hair was missing it.



I've heard its great for that too! I almost bought it for that and to use the week before my relaxer...


----------



## NaiyaAi

mschristine I've used the Biosilk serum and the heat protecting spray. That serum is the truth! The spray, to me, wasn't that much different than others I've tried.


Ladies, I have a question. I'm planning on relaxing tomorrow morning, but I've been super duper moisturizing my new growth because it's been so dry lately. How much can I moisturize my new growth before I need to be worried about underprocessing from product buildup?


----------



## Evolving78

lollikd said:


> Thank you. Trying to follow what you ladies have been saying and when something like porosity popped up, I scurried off to google then water-strand test!
> 
> Yes I air dry and yes (?) I seal in the moisture...
> So the steps would be air dry then redken anti-snap followed by cream and plaiting... I spritz the oil to the ends afterwards. Is that sealed? My hair stays moistured for a good 48 hours when left alone but I still have lots of shedding.
> 
> How do you baby your edges?
> 
> At night, and whenever I'm just at the house, I wear my satin cap. My pillow has a satin case.
> 
> Think you're right on the paddle brush cuz I dont blow dry and rarely ever flat iron ....




i think you need to get rid of that paddle brush.  no need for it. babying edges means paying extra special care by moisturizing, sealing, not putting any tension on them, touching up the roots when you have enough new growth and touching up those areas last.

Redkin anti snap has protein in it, so be mindful of using that product.

as far as protective styling, i enjoy my hair when i feel like it.  i protective style to avoid my hair snagging, breaking off on my clothes, and keeping my hands, combs, and styling tools out of it.  i am trying to reach a certain goal with no setbacks, so that's why i protective style.  as long as there is low manipulation and you keep your hair off your shoulders/clothes for the most part, you can still enjoy your hair.

i am also low porous.  i wash/cowash my hair frequently to avoid build up, i don't condition or prepoo my hair on dry hair, i use the LOC method (to moisturize and seal) i stay away from heavy protein, etc...  

my hair is 4a, medium density, and with fine strands.


----------



## Mande30

Hey divachyk 

Just wanted to thank you for bringing my attention to the perils of too much SCurl.  Now I only use it on wash day.  The other days I just use water and EVCO.  My hair is doing much better.  No heavy build up or flat curls at all.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Ladies, how often would you use a reconstructor like Affirm 5n1?  I did research it but I cant find a definitive answer.  Thanks!!!



I use my reconstructor at every weekly wash.


----------



## chelleypie810

i did an egg treatment last night. I love it. Def gonna be a once a month doing. I will continue to use a light protein weekly or a balanced conditioner.


----------



## SuchaLady

Argan Oil is like tears of Jesus in a bottle.


----------



## pearlific1

SuchaLady said:


> Argan Oil is like tears of Jesus in a bottle.


 
This comment just made my day!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I use my reconstructor at every weekly wash.



pre_medicalrulz what are you using,please?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> pre_medicalrulz what are you using,please?



Nexxus reconstructor conditioner. The exact name escapes me @ the moment & I'm not home to verify.


----------



## KhandiB

Could it be Keraphix? pre_medicalrulz ?



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Nexxus reconstructor conditioner. The exact name escapes me @ the moment & I'm not home to verify.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

^^^^ Yes ma'am it is!! I also use the other Polymedic from Nexxus.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

^^^ thanks. I'm still deciding...but i think once a week is what I'll do. After the 2 step i did earlier this week i see so much improvement with the shedding.


----------



## camilla

Hi ladies please check out my new channel i am relaxed as well


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

I need help guys. What should I do before a perm and what should I.do after a perm?


----------



## Evolving78

BeautifullyExotic said:


> I need help guys. What should I do before a perm and what should I.do after a perm?



what do you mean? like base your scalp, coat your ends,?

some folk wash a 5-7 days before to remove buildup, straighten their roots, do a heavy protein treatment.

after, people just proceed with normal conditioning and styling. 

a lot of us do a mid protein step, rinse, neutralize, shampoo with moisturizing, deep condition with a moisturizing conditioner, rinse, detangle/leave-ins airdry, blow dry, roller set, flat iron, etc....

is that what you are looking for?


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

shortdub78 said:


> what do you mean? like base your scalp, coat your ends,?
> 
> some folk wash a 5-7 days before to remove buildup, straighten their roots, do a heavy protein treatment.
> 
> after, people just proceed with normal conditioning and styling.
> 
> a lot of us do a mid protein step, rinse, neutralize, shampoo with moisturizing, deep condition with a moisturizing conditioner, rinse, detangle/leave-ins airdry, blow dry, roller set, flat iron, etc....
> 
> is that what you are looking for?



Like do I just clarify my hair and thats it? Like im confuse. I was reading online but doesnt say what to do. I usually take out my braids a day before I get a perm and do nothing


----------



## Evolving78

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Like do I just clarify my hair and thats it? Like im confuse. I was reading online but doesnt say what to do. I usually take out my braids a day before I get a perm and do nothing



just do what works.  usually you should a least wait a week after you have removed braids, etc...

you need to make sure you remove all shed hairs,detangle, and that your hair has been clarified.  you can still deep condition.  just cut down on the products you use that will create buildup, making it harder for the relaxer to penetrate/process effectively.

but if that method you have been doing, hasn't caused any damage, then don't change.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I haven't detangled all week. did tonight to prepare for poo day tomorrow.  The protein treatment was a winner. Using it with care but will use it.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I'm getting beside myself...let me slow down before my hair turns on me. Sitting under the dryer with my Nairobi black rinse...debating, reading, researching if i should use vitale revive positive conditioner....the ingredients seem harmless enough but....it still feels like a gamble.....


----------



## trclemons

sweetpeadst said:


> OK with all the Natural emphasis going on where are all my Relaxed ladies at??? What are you doing products, regimen, vitamins,  etc?


I'm new and I'm here.  Right now, I'm still learning, but below is my current regimen:   

MONTHLY = Dust with the moon, Clarify (Ion); 

ONCE A WEEK = Wash (CON), cowash (Suave Coconut), 30 minute Low Heat Pre-Poo DC (ORS Replenishing & EVOO), Aphogee 2 Min. Reconstructor, 1 hour baggying, air dry; 

EVERY OTHER DAY = M&S (Scurl & Hot 6 Oil); 

DAILY = PS (buns), sleep in satin scarf and bonnet, take Mineral Rich & prenatal vitamins.


----------



## camilla

I'm three months post and my ng is out of control!!!! I'm trying to stretch until the week of April 9 It will be a 5 month stretch idk I Hate buns   I think I will weave it back up until spring  hoping for waist this year


----------



## cocokim

Hello, im new here also, im starting my new hair care journey as ive completely ruined my current head of hair (!).

My new growth is gonna be wild - always is. I dont know how im going to live without a relaxer...


----------



## GoodMernin

Hi ladies.

I am a natural turned relaxed head as of nearly five weeks ago.

I was natural for nearly 12 years and just really wanted to do something new and so far I am enjoying caring for my hair.

So here I am to keep soaking in all of the awesome advice that ya'll have.

I'll post pics later on in the week because I'm in school and quite busy.


----------



## KhandiB

Welcome to the club!!! 



GoodMernin said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I am a natural turned relaxed head as of nearly five weeks ago.
> 
> I was natural for nearly 12 years and just really wanted to do something new and so far I am enjoying caring for my hair.
> 
> So here I am to keep soaking in all of the awesome advice that ya'll have.
> 
> I'll post pics later on in the week because I'm in school and quite busy.


----------



## GoodMernin

KhandiB said:


> Welcome to the club!!!



Thank yurr!


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

Hi Ladies!!!

I'm not natural, but it has crossed my mind. The one thing that I will say has me on the fence is this, how are you all getting thick hair with your relaxers? When I was relaxed, my hair felt thin when it was fresh. As time went on, it would get a little thicker.

I guess I am gauging it against how thick my natural hair is. How are you ladies getting thick, relaxed hair?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## swite

hi ladies, i'm new here

i'm very lightly texlaxed 4b.  i use mizani butter blends lye in mild mixed with grapeseed oil.  i texlax enough to loosen my texture but it's still very visible and when air dried its hard to tell the difference between my new growth and texturized hair

point of that is, my curl reduction is extremely minimal

i typically rollerset my hair weekly after a DC and flat iron any folds from the rollers on low heat.  i also flat iron my roots as straight as possible on higher heat.

my problem is that the hair in the very center of my head reverts at the root!  every time, without fail.  i don't believe i'm sweating because the roots on the rest of my head stays straight? it's the weirdest thing, after a day or so of being flat ironed, my roots in the center of my head curl right back up.  it's not a major inconvenience but it does make parting and wrapping/pincurling at night a tad bit more difficult.  it gives my hair lift and body (which i like) but when I want to wear it straighter it's a pain because that part of my head always reverts.

any idea why this might be happening and what i can do to stop it?

i saw that anti reversion stuff by dark and lovely but it had petroleum in it and it seemed like it would make my hair greasy/add buildup to my scalp.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I got the itch to check my length. I'm 12 weeks post going for 12 more want to see what's going on.....backing away from the flat iron...

Suny


----------



## Babygrowth

Lovingmywaves12 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> I'm not natural, but it has crossed my mind. The one thing that I will say has me on the fence is this, how are you all getting thick hair with your relaxers? When I was relaxed, my hair felt thin when it was fresh. As time went on, it would get a little thicker.
> 
> I guess I am gauging it against how thick my natural hair is. How are you ladies getting thick, relaxed hair?
> 
> Thanks for your help.



I would say the most common things to do are to stretch your relaxers longer than 8 weeks (most ppl feel comfortable around 12 weeks), texlaxing (intentionally underprocessing your hair to leave a lil texture/thickness), and a mid-protein step (helps neutralize relaxer and putting some protein back in this early on strengthens and thickens (for some causes a texlax result (me))

HTH!  Lovingmywaves12


----------



## mschristine

I think the castor oil is what's causing the thinning in the back of my hair


----------



## pearlific1

mschristine said:


> I think the castor oil is what's causing the thinning in the back of my hair



Really?? I thought castor oil was beneficial to hair


----------



## jprayze

^^let me know so I can stop using it if I need to.


----------



## Babygrowth

Castor oil may be too much for her hair doing more harm than good...


----------



## mschristine

I think it's just too much for my hair. It's the only new thing I started putting on my scalp so it has to be the culprit


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

The awwww moment when you realize protein is a relaxed heads bff. No more fear protein is here... lol

Suny


----------



## Nix08

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> The awwww moment when you realize protein is a relaxed heads bff. No more fear protein is here... lol
> 
> Suny



SunySydeofLyfe that truly is a nice moment


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Nix08 I mean there was the fear of God in me about using protein.  My hair was rebelling something fierce, breaking, shedding, crying hair tears....a long over due protein treatment and we back in business. The 2 step is a monster in and of itself but the results are so worth the hassle!!! Yep!!! Went to Sally's today and got me some 2 min, I am going to do a quick dc weekly!!!


----------



## Nix08

SunySydeofLyfe yes like you I was afraid of protein now I use protein a couple times a week!  I never got the mushy feel from over moisturized hair it just felt soft and feathery  now I know better


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Nix08 said:


> @SunySydeofLyfe yes like you I was afraid of protein now I use protein a couple times a week! I never got the mushy feel from over moisturized hair it just felt soft and feathery now I know better


 
Nix08 I can almost see my hair tolerating protein twice a week. I read the back of the bottles of most my 'deep' conditioners and they ALL have wheat protein?!?!!?  I was thinking I was getting enough, my hair seems to know otherwise. 

Can I ask what protein products you are using?  I love to peek at other peoples regimens, but find that most of the rave about products my hair hates!!!! erplexed


----------



## Nix08

SunySydeofLyfe my favorite ones are Millcreek biotin conditioner and the keratin one.  As well as aubrey organics gpb, blue camomille and island naturals. I don't use any hard protein treatments.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Nix08 So sweet of you.  Thank you.

Suny


----------



## Mande30

Too Funny, at least to me.  Last night I went out with Hubby.  I was looking right, with my short, "fit like a glove" dress and boots.  Well, I went to the restroom.  This white woman was in their waiting on her little daughter.  I walked past her and went into one of the stalls.  I could see her staring at me.  When I walked back past her to wash my hands she was still looking at me.  Before I left she proceeded to come over to the sink, let her long hair down and started to bend over and whip it back and forth.  I guess that was supposed to make me envious?   I just thought it was funny as hayell.


----------



## hnntrr

Mande30 said:


> Too Funny, at least to me.  Last night I went out with Hubby.  I was looking right, with my short, "fit like a glove" dress and boots.  Well, I went to the restroom.  This white woman was in their waiting on her little daughter.  I walked past her and went into one of the stalls.  I could see her staring at me.  When I walked back past her to wash my hands she was still looking at me.  Before I left she proceeded to come over to the sink, let her long hair down and started to bend over and whip it back and forth.  I guess that was supposed to make me envious?   I just thought it was funny as hayell.



Maybe she had a crick in her neck. Or a bug flew in here hair or something.


----------



## Mande30

hnntrr said:


> Maybe she had a crick in her neck. Or a bug flew in here hair or something.


 , whatever it was, I know that she looked like she was on something.


----------



## Cattypus1

Mande30 said:


> , whatever it was, I know that she looked like she was on something.



Haterade...LMAO!


----------



## Babygrowth

Mande30 said:


> Too Funny, at least to me.  Last night I went out with Hubby.  I was looking right, with my short, "fit like a glove" dress and boots.  Well, I went to the restroom.  This white woman was in their waiting on her little daughter.  I walked past her and went into one of the stalls.  I could see her staring at me.  When I walked back past her to wash my hands she was still looking at me.  Before I left she proceeded to come over to the sink, let her long hair down and started to bend over and whip it back and forth.  I guess that was supposed to make me envious?   I just thought it was funny as hayell.



See, me, I'm a clown. I would've thrown on some beyonce on my phone and both of us could've been in there whipping our hair and complimented her! Lol... no need for her to feel intimidated...


----------



## Mande30

Babygrowth said:


> See, me, I'm a clown. I would've thrown on some beyonce on my phone and both of us could've been in there whipping our hair and complimented her! Lol... no need for her to feel intimidated...


 
LOL, I can see myself now, trying to whip my shoulder length hair.  I would have broken my neck.....


----------



## Babygrowth

Mande30 said:


> LOL, I can see myself now, trying to whip my shoulder length hair.  I would have broken my neck.....



Lmao! Me too!!! But I don't care. Its all about the attitude!


----------



## Saludable84

Mande30 said:


> Too Funny, at least to me.  Last night I went out with Hubby.  I was looking right, with my short, "fit like a glove" dress and boots.  Well, I went to the restroom.  This white woman was in their waiting on her little daughter.  I walked past her and went into one of the stalls.  I could see her staring at me.  When I walked back past her to wash my hands she was still looking at me.  Before I left she proceeded to come over to the sink, let her long hair down and started to bend over and whip it back and forth.  I guess that was supposed to make me envious?   I just thought it was funny as hayell.



Ain't nobody got time for that!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Nairobi hydrating poo is a winner every use. Quick dc with the stimu-sil which I'm loving for the tingle. Trying to decide if i want to steam in the humecto-sil. I wonder sometimes why i stray when Nairobi is the smack!!!

Thoughts of a pj...

Suny


----------



## Americka

Relaxed today @ 7 weeks. Shortest stretch in 3 years! C'est la vie...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Americka said:


> Relaxed today @ 7 weeks. Shortest stretch in 3 years! C'est la vie...



Lololooo  What made you do that?


----------



## Guinan

Quick question ladies. Do yall relax when needed or on a schedule?

Based on my schedule, I am due for a relaxer in April (3mths post), but I havent notice alot of NG & my hair is still manageable, so I am considering waiting an additional month or two. 

-Thanks Ladies


----------



## Evolving78

i relax when needed. if i can handle the new growth, without breakage and matting, it's all good.  and i'm not a long stretcher.  if i have enough new growth where i am not overlapping, i'm good.  i don't see the benefit for me to stretch for a long time.  it's not like i'm going to gain more length and i am retaining pretty good.


----------



## mochalocks

pelohello said:


> Quick question ladies. Do yall relax when needed or on a schedule?
> 
> Based on my schedule, I am due for a relaxer in April (3mths post), but I havent notice alot of NG & my hair is still manageable, so I am considering waiting an additional month or two.
> 
> -Thanks Ladies



I relaxed based on schedule.  I relax every other month.  Except for this month since its a short month.

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Im so friggin ready to relax. Im landing on 19 weeks post this week and my new growth feels like a jungle. Im ready to rush this week so that i can hurry and see my straight flowing hair again!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

:::Checking in:::
  Still have my braids in. Some of them came out and thats making me want to take out all of them but will try to.keep them in until April


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pelohello said:


> Quick question ladies. Do yall relax when needed or on a schedule?
> 
> Based on my schedule, I am due for a relaxer in April (3mths post), but I havent notice alot of NG & my hair is still manageable, so I am considering waiting an additional month or two.
> 
> -Thanks Ladies



If its still manageable, keep going.


----------



## Babygrowth

So, I realized even more so that I have different growth rates throughout my hair. The crown/middle has the most. My back and the perimeter (1.5in all around) (nape and edges) barely has any but is always the longest  anywho, this makes me glad I stretch so those areas won't be overprocessed... but man do I feel it now at 9 wks post...


----------



## Americka

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lololooo  What made you do that?


My hair looked horrible, I could barely comb through my new growth and my ends were tangling. I had enough new growth to safely relax, so I did it. I normally stretch between 12 and 15 weeks, but this stretch defied normalcy.


----------



## Cattypus1

pelohello said:


> Quick question ladies. Do yall relax when needed or on a schedule?
> 
> Based on my schedule, I am due for a relaxer in April (3mths post), but I havent notice alot of NG & my hair is still manageable, so I am considering waiting an additional month or two.
> 
> -Thanks Ladies



I used to relax on a schedule until I landed on this forum which inspired me to stretch.  Before that it was between 6 and 7 weeks.  It was really because I had no real idea how to take care of my hair and the unruly new growth would get the best of me.  My last stretch (6 months) showed the the error of my ways and helped me find the keys to a successful stretch.  My current plan is 12-16 weeks - I was looking too raggedy by the end of the 6 months. If my hair and I can make nice it'll be all good.


----------



## jazzybklyn

I relaxed Friday after about 5 months (19 weeks) I feel proud of myself this stretch got rough but my hair feels way thicker and stronger and I love it. I use mizani butter blends lye for fine/color treated hair (my hair is not fine or color treated)


----------



## lamaria211

I'm a little over 14 weeks post and dealing with it rather well. Keeping my hair soft and hidden is definitely the way to go for me!


----------



## sckri23

I was doing a quick and easy regimen. Spritz and detangle in the morning. Oil and massage at night. Now its becoming harder to detangle and oil. My ng must be in, I haven't even counted my weeks. I want to cowash but I'm too sick. 

How did I get the flu, strep, and pink eye at the same time????? And I wanted to try the pantene cleansing conditioner I bought yesterday.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I couldnt wait any longer so I decided to relax. I was 19 weeks post but now I'm not anymore since I relaxed. I tried to make it to 20 weeks but my new growth was
 not having it. I've noticed that my hair is a lot thicker and i gained 3 to 4 inches all around. Im loving my hair journey


----------



## mschristine

Holding on for 3 more weeks!! I cannot wait to relax!


----------



## SuchaLady

I've been a bad girl with my flatiron  Im doing no heat until September/October though.


----------



## mschristine

Since I got mad and frustrated with my hair earlier this week and chopped off a good bit...my hair needs some extra love so I think I'll do an oil rinse today


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

mschristine said:


> Since I got mad and frustrated with my hair earlier this week and chopped off a good bit...my hair needs some extra love so I think I'll do an oil rinse today



I've never been mad enough to chop off progress *spank*


----------



## Saludable84

Never thought I'd say this.... But I need a wig.... I want a pixie cut and cutting my hard earned work is not happening!:hardslap:


----------



## lamaria211

My new growth is so thick and tight that my hair looks much shorter


----------



## gabulldawg

Ok, ladies, I'm going on a rant. Why are people always talking crap about relaxed hair?? Calling it thin, dull, dry, lifeless, limp, etc.  That really gets on my nerves! I work hard to maintain the health of my relaxed hair and my hair does not look like any of those things!  Do people say this to make themselves feel better about their choice to be/go natural? Are they jealous of relaxed hair? Don't get me wrong. I KNOW there are people walking around with unhealthy, thin, dull, dry, damaged relaxed hair. But there are probably an equal amount of folks walking around with unhealthy, thin, dull, dry, damaged natural hair!!! UGH! 

Okay I think I'm done now.


----------



## beloved1bx

gabulldawg said:


> Ok, ladies, I'm going on a rant. Why are people always talking crap about relaxed hair?? Calling it thin, dull, dry, lifeless, limp, etc.  That really gets on my nerves! I work hard to maintain the health of my relaxed hair and my hair does not look like any of those things!  Do people say this to make themselves feel better about their choice to be/go natural? Are they jealous of relaxed hair? Don't get me wrong. I KNOW there are people walking around with unhealthy, thin, dull, dry, damaged relaxed hair. But there are probably an equal amount of folks walking around with unhealthy, thin, dull, dry, damaged natural hair!!! UGH!
> 
> Okay I think I'm done now.



Is this from a post that showed up in a random thread? I saw that and was like ummm....really? So unnecessary.

Sent from my device at Hogwarts using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

gabulldawg said:


> Ok, ladies, I'm going on a rant. Why are people always talking crap about relaxed hair?? Calling it thin, dull, dry, lifeless, limp, etc.  That really gets on my nerves! I work hard to maintain the health of my relaxed hair and my hair does not look like any of those things!  Do people say this to make themselves feel better about their choice to be/go natural? Are they jealous of relaxed hair? Don't get me wrong. I KNOW there are people walking around with unhealthy, thin, dull, dry, damaged relaxed hair. But there are probably an equal amount of folks walking around with unhealthy, thin, dull, dry, damaged natural hair!!! UGH!
> 
> Okay I think I'm done now.


 
Yesssss!!! It's starting to irk me alittle, that people keep saying those things about relaxed hair. As you stated, I work very hard on properly taking care of my hair. I was just reading in one of the threads about how relaxed hair cant do certain hairstyles; which is completely not sure. Almost all of my hair styles are "natural" hairstyles. I can and do mini braids, mini twist, twist out etc... 

I always find it funny that the same ones that talk soooo much crap about relaxers, end of relaxing within a couple of yrs after going natural. I have nothing against naturals, as I was natural for almost 7yrs, but FOR ME, my hair is way more manageable and enjoyable with a texturizer/relaxer.


----------



## sunnieb

gabulldawg said:


> Ok, ladies, I'm going on a rant. Why are people always talking crap about relaxed hair?? Calling it thin, dull, dry, lifeless, limp, etc.  That really gets on my nerves! I work hard to maintain the health of my relaxed hair and my hair does not look like any of those things!  Do people say this to make themselves feel better about their choice to be/go natural? Are they jealous of relaxed hair? Don't get me wrong. I KNOW there are people walking around with unhealthy, thin, dull, dry, damaged relaxed hair. But there are probably an equal amount of folks walking around with unhealthy, thin, dull, dry, damaged natural hair!!! UGH!
> 
> Okay I think I'm done now.



Yes ma'am!   I've seen an uptick in these comments lately.

Oh, and don't cha just love those thinly veiled nicesty relaxer bashing threads?  I got baited into clicking on one and could tell by the OP how it would go......and it did! 

Oh well. Grow on relaxed heads, grow on!!! 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## mschristine

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I've never been mad enough to chop off progress *spank*



But my ends were terrible and see through...they weren't gonna make it


----------



## Saludable84

gabulldawg said:


> Ok, ladies, I'm going on a rant. Why are people always talking crap about relaxed hair?? Calling it thin, dull, dry, lifeless, limp, etc.  That really gets on my nerves! I work hard to maintain the health of my relaxed hair and my hair does not look like any of those things!  Do people say this to make themselves feel better about their choice to be/go natural? Are they jealous of relaxed hair? Don't get me wrong. I KNOW there are people walking around with unhealthy, thin, dull, dry, damaged relaxed hair. But there are probably an equal amount of folks walking around with unhealthy, thin, dull, dry, damaged natural hair!!! UGH!
> 
> Okay I think I'm done now.



Girl I can't be bothered with them anymore. They are so concerned about your head, but they need to be concerned about theirs. One person said relaxed heads drool over here hair. I wanted to laugh so bad, but I have to keep the peace. Mind you, her thumbnail looks like my seamless comb would break just looking at that head. I have nothing against naturals, but most of the time they are the main ones starting drama. Acting brand new like they were faithful to that cream crack once upon a time....  #throwsshade

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gabulldawg

beloved1bx said:


> Is this from a post that showed up in a random thread? I saw that and was like ummm....really? So unnecessary.
> 
> Sent from my device at Hogwarts using LHCF



Yes you probably saw the post(s) that inspired my rant. Unnecessary is right.



pelohello said:


> Yesssss!!! It's starting to irk me alittle, that people keep saying those things about relaxed hair. As you stated, I work very hard on properly taking care of my hair. I was just reading in one of the threads about how relaxed hair cant do certain hairstyles; which is completely not sure. Almost all of my hair styles are "natural" hairstyles. I can and do mini braids, mini twist, twist out etc...
> 
> I always find it funny that the same ones that talk soooo much crap about relaxers, end of relaxing within a couple of yrs after going natural. I have nothing against naturals, as I was natural for almost 7yrs, but FOR ME, my hair is way more manageable and enjoyable with a texturizer/relaxer.



Yeah people ask me if I'm natural a lot when I wear twist outs or buns and whatnot. People want to act brand new when I point out that a lot of natural folks are getting relaxed with the quickness. I'm just sick of the comments. Maybe I should start a thread making negative comments about natural hair, cuz Lord knows I could.  Very few people pull off natural hair to my taste/style.


----------



## gabulldawg

sunnieb said:


> Yes ma'am!   I've seen an uptick in these comments lately.
> 
> Oh, and don't cha just love those thinly veiled nicesty relaxer bashing threads?  I got baited into clicking on one and could tell by the OP how it would go......and it did!
> 
> Oh well. Grow on relaxed heads, grow on!!!
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



What thread is it? Maybe I should go light it up.  I'm in that kind of mood. I feel like relaxed folks rarely bother or throw shade at naturals like they do us.


----------



## ghanagirl23

lamaria211 said:


> My new growth is so thick and tight that my hair looks much shorter



girlll me too today I just had to wear a head wrap to school because I cant bother with this I'm going to relax next week


----------



## sunnieb

gabulldawg said:


> What thread is it? Maybe I should go light it up.  I'm in that kind of mood. I feel like relaxed folks rarely bother or throw shade at naturals like they do us.


 
gabulldawg - I'm not tellin'! 

Let's just move on and talk about growin' our hurrr!


----------



## ghanagirl23

I have nothing against people who are natural but I see to get a lot of crap who from them  forcing me to go natural because its better and my hair will grow like it makes me so mad people make it seem like once you relax your hair it will not grow it will not grow if you do not take care of it and the ones telling me to switch been at the same length for years 



gabulldawg said:


> Ok, ladies, I'm going on a rant. Why are people always talking crap about relaxed hair?? Calling it thin, dull, dry, lifeless, limp, etc.  That really gets on my nerves! I work hard to maintain the health of my relaxed hair and my hair does not look like any of those things!  Do people say this to make themselves feel better about their choice to be/go natural? Are they jealous of relaxed hair? Don't get me wrong. I KNOW there are people walking around with unhealthy, thin, dull, dry, damaged relaxed hair. But there are probably an equal amount of folks walking around with unhealthy, thin, dull, dry, damaged natural hair!!! UGH!
> 
> Okay I think I'm done now.


----------



## sunnieb

gabulldawg said:


> Maybe I should start a thread making negative comments about natural hair, cuz Lord knows I could.  Very few people pull off natural hair to my taste/style.


 
I refuse to let you get caught up in online hair drama.  Then I'd be tempted to post stuff, then naturals would post, and here we go!!!

Should we dare request a relaxed section again, or just let it drop??


----------



## Guinan

gabulldawg said:


> What thread is it? Maybe I should go light it up.  I'm in that kind of mood. I feel like relaxed folks rarely bother or throw shade at naturals like they do us.



They'll be back to relaxing soon enough & we'll be here to give them advice on how to stretch their relaxers & so forth. I can't wait till my hair reaches a full healthy wl. Dey just don't know maybe we can do a thread like "would u go natural if ur hair looked & felt like ur relaxed hair". 

I'm kidding yall but that got me heated

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb said:


> I refuse to let you get caught up in online hair drama.  Then I'd be tempted to post stuff, then naturals would post, and here we go!!!
> 
> Should we dare request a relaxed section again, or just let it drop??



Drop it. Just throw shade and keep it moving.

I want to talk about my Darcy's Botanicals Leave In Treatment and how I love the Frank & Myrrh scent and cant wait to try it tonight again on my twist out. I think this will be a winner.


----------



## mochalocks

I can't wait to relax my hair. I was trying to hold out until the 2nd week of March, but no can do since I have a baby shower to attend next Saturday.

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## sunnieb

Cowashing with WEN Fig tonight.  My hair still loves it!


----------



## gabulldawg

sunnieb said:


> gabulldawg - I'm not tellin'!
> 
> Let's just move on and talk about growin' our hurrr!



You're so right. I just needed to vent. I'm over it now and feel better. Thank you ladies for letting me get that out and slapping a little sense in me.  

Now I need to decide what I'll be doing with my hair this weekend. I have a wedding to go to and just used heat this past week.  I had been looking cute in my pin curls. But I don't think I want to use heat two Weeks in a row. There's actually a cute updo I've been wanting to try and this may be the perfect event.


----------



## quirkydimples

sunnieb said:


> Cowashing with WEN Fig tonight.  My hair still loves it!



I cancelled my subscription to save money. I thought to myself, "I can get similar results elsewhere." WRONG!

I still had some Fig left over and used it the other day...wow. That's all I can say. I've been shampooing once a week with a diluted form of Alter Ego's Garlic Shampoo (using an applicator), but I don't see any difference in my shedding. So...Wen might have to make back into my rotation.


----------



## sunnieb

quirkydimples - I know exactly what you mean!  

I was a fan of Herbal Essences for a long time.  I still got love for the line, but I don't use it anymore.  My original plan was to add WEN into the rotation when I was around 12 weeks post to help with stretching.

Well that plan fell apart when I messed around and used it on my freshly relaxed hair!   It was so amazing that I bit the bullet and signed up for the auto shipments.  

I even keep my mom supplied with WEN because her TWA loves it as well. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## BGT

Am I the only one who can't keep their hands out their heads when they have a lot of NG?  I'm almost 9 weeks post and have an inch of NG and I can't stop touching it. I love the feel of it, but I couldn't be natural.


----------



## ghanagirl23

girl mee too I'm 17 weeks post I keep touching it looks good but I cant go natural loool 



BGT said:


> Am I the only one who can't keep their hands out their heads when they have a lot of NG?  I'm almost 9 weeks post and have an inch of NG and I can't stop touching it. I love the feel of it, but I couldn't be natural.


----------



## BGT

ghanagirl23 said:


> girl mee too I'm 17 weeks post I keep touching it looks good but I cant go natural loool



Wow, 17 weeks? How are you doing that?


----------



## ghanagirl23

BGT said:


> Wow, 17 weeks? How are you doing that?



lol I ask my self that too but I hid my hair under weaves and braids thats how i did it but I do deep condition with creme of nature argan oil conditioner mixed with their oil apply it to my hair like a relaxer and sit under the hood dryer for 30mins and apply Hawaiian silk 14-in 1 miracle to my scalp makes my ng really soft !


----------



## SuchaLady

Approximately 42ish weeks post


----------



## Nix08

SuchaLady are you transitioning?


----------



## SuchaLady

Nix08 No ma'am. If I do happen to it wont be intentionally.


----------



## Cattypus1

quirkydimples said:


> I cancelled my subscription to save money. I thought to myself, "I can get similar results elsewhere." WRONG!
> 
> I still had some Fig left over and used it the other day...wow. That's all I can say. I've been shampooing once a week with a diluted form of Alter Ego's Garlic Shampoo (using an applicator), but I don't see any difference in my shedding. So...Wen might have to make back into my rotation.



I tried L'Oreal's cleansing condish...bought it on Tuesday, used it on Wednesday, returned it on Thursday--it's no Wen!  Lookin for a sale!


----------



## quirkydimples

Cattypus1 said:


> I tried L'Oreal's cleansing condish...bought it on Tuesday, used it on Wednesday, returned it on Thursday--it's no Wen!  Lookin for a sale!



Post if you see one!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pelohello said:


> They'll be back to relaxing soon enough & we'll be here to give them advice on how to stretch their relaxers & so forth. I can't wait till my hair reaches a full healthy wl. Dey just don't know maybe we can do a thread like "would u go natural if ur hair looked & felt like ur relaxed hair".
> 
> I'm kidding yall but that got me heated
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



BOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mschristine

I'm not in the mood to hop in and out the shower today so I think I'm going to do an oil rinse today and then shampoo and DC Sunday


----------



## gabulldawg

This is the hairstyle I want to try. I'll probably do it tomorrow. I'll plan to take pics and share whenever I do it! My plan is to wash/DC my hair then to a wet set on that top curly portion with small (purple) magnetic rollers and sit under the dryer, leaving the bottom part to dry straight. I'm excited. I hope it turns out looking good!


----------



## camilla

Hey ladies i just relaxed at 16 weeks post i am mid back stalking waist length video up


----------



## Britt

Got a wash bd/fi and trim last night. Can't wait t get a touch up. 

Gabulldawg that's a cute hairstyle!


----------



## gabulldawg

Brittster said:


> Got a wash bd/fi and trim last night. Can't wait t get a touch up.
> 
> Gabulldawg that's a cute hairstyle!



Omg gorgeous hair!!!!!


----------



## Britt

^^thank you!


----------



## SuchaLady

I have a new found respect for naturals and shrinkage. I just took my sew in out and I nearly cried thinking I was bald  I will see when I flat iron  Im YouTubing vids and people stretching/transitioning have the same problem so I don't feel so bad.


----------



## mschristine

I have some terrible breakage in my nape area. I don't understand where it's coming from:-(


----------



## mochalocks

I'm thinking about changing my relaxer, I just don't know which one and I'm a little scared to change it too.

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## Cattypus1

mschristine said:


> I have some terrible breakage in my nape area. I don't understand where it's coming from:-(



Do you tie your hair at night?  Do you wear a bonnet?  I used to have raggedy edges and a crazy nape until I stopped wrapping my hair in the "beehive" and started wearing my bonnet inside-out.


----------



## mschristine

Cattypus1 said:


> Do you tie your hair at night?  Do you wear a bonnet?  I used to have raggedy edges and a crazy nape until I stopped wrapping my hair in the "beehive" and started wearing my bonnet inside-out.



I tie my hair up with a scarf every night. My edges are good but the back of my hair looks terrible! Everywhere below the crown is so broken and frayed looking. I don't wrap my hair since I rarely wear it down. I don't understand why the top and crown are thriving but that one area is so damaged. Do you think I'm tying my scarf too tight?


----------



## SuchaLady

I don't think Im ever going natural after washing my hair with all that newgrowth.  I will be in this thread forever.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

I'm six weeks post with all kinds of newgrowth looks like I got more than 1/2 inch for this month. My eating habits have changed and I have more vitamins in my system and I'm juicing daily. Something seems to be working and contributing to growth and health.

Anyway this morning, I started playing with the idea of self relaxing. I used to do it all the time, but I haven't done it since I've been relaxed again or texlaxed. I saw I  could order the DE Time Release on Amazon. Still debating ...


----------



## gabulldawg

I did my hairstyle today. I like it! Just wanted to share pics.


----------



## Cattypus1

mschristine said:


> I tie my hair up with a scarf every night. My edges are good but the back of my hair looks terrible! Everywhere below the crown is so broken and frayed looking. I don't wrap my hair since I rarely wear it down. I don't understand why the top and crown are thriving but that one area is so damaged. Do you think I'm tying my scarf too tight?



Could be. Does your head hurt and have you just gotten used to the feeling? Does your scarf leave a mark?  I had to stop using a scarf for that reason. I had to turn my bonnet inside-out because the elastic would catch my hair and wear it off.


----------



## Babygrowth

gabulldawg said:


> I did my hairstyle today. I like it! Just wanted to share pics.



That's sooo cute!


----------



## mschristine

Cattypus1 My head doesn't hurt and it doesn't leave a mark....I have no idea what's wrong...


----------



## Cattypus1

mschristine said:


> Cattypus1 My head doesn't hurt and it doesn't leave a mark....I have no idea what's wrong...



Is this problem new?  Do you notice breaking while styling?  What is your hair doing under your scarf?  I noticed in one of the other threads that you were struggling with detangling. I have added a tea rinse to my DC with heat and noticed a HUGE difference in the amount of hair lost during my detangling. I also don't comb soaking wet, I don't even part it untilI can get most of the water out. I don't comb it between wash days because I am in a twist-out 99% of the time.  I use my fingers and there are a lot fewer hairs on the floor when I'm detangling my twists during the week.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

gabulldawg said:


> I did my hairstyle today. I like it! Just wanted to share pics.



This is gorgeous!!

Suny


----------



## beautyintheyes

Brittster said:


> Got a wash bd/fi and trim last night. Can't wait t get a touch up.
> 
> Gabulldawg that's a cute hairstyle!



Your hair is beautiful! What is your regi!


----------



## Toy

Beautiful hair ladies!


----------



## Britt

beautyintheyes said:


> Your hair is beautiful! What is your regi!



Thank u! I actually just came out of a sew in for 8 weeks. Normally my regi is wash and dc once a week and I'll usually rollerset or airdry. I've been stretching my relaxers by use of sew ins. Not sure if I'll use a sew in this go around since I'd like more access to my hair/scalp.  The products I use are: 
Kenra clarifying
Kenra sulfate free poo - for coarse thick hair
Loveeeeee - Darcy botanicals pumpkin seed and their moisturizing mask
Long time staple - nexuss emergencee - I need this for my relaxed hair. I use it every 3 weeks or so. It all depends. 
Leave in - finishing up a bottle of Curl Junkie Smoothing lotion
Ohhhh and I find pre pooing with coconut oil overnight cuts down on the shed hairs the next day when I wash my hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine

Cattypus1 said:


> Is this problem new?  Do you notice breaking while styling?  What is your hair doing under your scarf?  I noticed in one of the other threads that you were struggling with detangling. I have added a tea rinse to my DC with heat and noticed a HUGE difference in the amount of hair lost during my detangling. I also don't comb soaking wet, I don't even part it untilI can get most of the water out. I don't comb it between wash days because I am in a twist-out 99% of the time.  I use my fingers and there are a lot fewer hairs on the floor when I'm detangling my twists during the week.



It's always been my problem area but I thought I got a handle on it and it was getting better. I think when I started using castor oil on my scalp more often is when I saw a lot of hair coming out when I detangled. I think it's just too heavy for my scalp. Now I don't know what to do to recover from all the breakage


----------



## Cattypus1

mschristine said:


> It's always been my problem area but I thought I got a handle on it and it was getting better. I think when I started using castor oil on my scalp more often is when I saw a lot of hair coming out when I detangled. I think it's just too heavy for my scalp. Now I don't know what to do to recover from all the breakage



I was no-oil for as far back as I can remember. I had a significant setback last spring that I am still recovering from.  I started reading about ceramides because I needed the strength without the dryness of hard protein. I've read that the strength benefits are comparable. I read on someone's blog about oils which might contain ceramides.  I also read a review about Burt's Bees Baby Bee Oil which contains 5 oils in the group, two of them, grape seed and sunflower oil in the top 5 ingredients. I started using it in December...it's wonderful and I immediately noticed a change in my hair. I use it daily.  What did you replace the castor oil with?


----------



## mschristine

Cattypus1 I use grapeseed oil to seal the length and ends I my hair and I started using jojoba oil on my scalp. When it gets use warmer I'll alternate between coconut oil and grapeseed to seal


----------



## freckledface

Who all is 13 weeks + post and what are you doing with your hair? I've prepped my hair to relax this weekend but I really wanna hold off if I can.


----------



## Nightingale

freckledface said:


> Who all is 13 weeks + post and what are you doing with your hair? I've prepped my hair to relax this weekend but I really wanna hold off if I can.



freckledface


I'm 15 weeks post and Rollerset using the ponytail method after week 12. This makes stretching easy for me. My last stretch was 5 months and this one will be around 6 months. My Sig pic is from week 13.


----------



## Guinan

Any of you ladies using curlformers? I just learned how to use them last week and I luv it! If any of you ladies are using curlformers, how often do you use them? I usually wash my hair 2x a week but I think since I'm using the curlformers, I adjust it to once a week.


----------



## Britt

I can't wait to get a touch up next week. That will make 5 months. This past Sunday was a longggg wash routine. I washed, dc w/ Emergencee, then f/u w/ Darcy Moisture Mask. Then I rollersetted my hair and I underestimated how much new growth I have and it makes rollersetting your own hair a little more tricky. I had no breakage though, my hair was well conditioned and pretty easy to comb.  

After I took out the rollers hours later I flat ironed my hair in very small sections and only ran the flat iron through the roots and then I pin curled it. I felt like I was doing my hair all day... shoot, I was . Was doing it in between cooking and laundry. This summer I'm gong to get a half wig and rock out w/ that during my last month of stretching and I'll stretch for 16 weeks max.


----------



## freckledface

Nightingale said:


> freckledface
> 
> 
> I'm 15 weeks post and Rollerset using the ponytail method after week 12. This makes stretching easy for me. My last stretch was 5 months and this one will be around 6 months. My Sig pic is from week 13.




Thank you I'm gonna try that. Oh and your hair is beautiful! Do you self relax? If so how do you make sure you get all of your new growth? Sorry for all the questions but that's my next fear. With all this new growth I might miss some lol.


----------



## gabulldawg

I'm getting some "big girl" weave for the first time and I'm really excited!! I've decided to get some Sassy Mitchell exotic wave hair. I've heard that it blends pretty well with relaxed hair. I'm "investing" in some hair and plan to get a sew in this weekend or next weekend. I plan to leave it in at least a month to help me stretch. I'm hoping that since I'm getting good quality hair I will want to wear it for a while. I may also consider getting regular sew ins with the hair since it will last and I can reuse it. I'm looking forward to putting my hair up and playing in some long and luxurious hair.  I wanted to get something super long, but I think I'll settle for 16" and 18".


----------



## Jewell

freckledface said:


> Who all is 13 weeks + post and what are you doing with your hair? I've prepped my hair to relax this weekend but I really wanna hold off if I can.



Im just washing once or twice a week, moisturizing n sealing, then wearing it in a bun. Im guessing Im about 18 weeks post. Supposed to be texlaxing in May at about 26 wks/6 months post. Might have to TU sooner though cuz this ng is thicker than i thought after todays wash.


----------



## freckledface

Jewell I'm 13 weeks post and a bun is my go to style. The prob is its so thick back there its hard to get it anything like smooth. My NG is very tight. I'm going to try stretching it tonight. Do you wet bun? How do you air dry?

Hats off to all you super stretchers!


----------



## Nightingale

freckledface said:


> Thank you I'm gonna try that. Oh and your hair is beautiful! Do you self relax? If so how do you make sure you get all of your new growth? Sorry for all the questions but that's my next fear. With all this new growth I might miss some lol.




Yes, I'm a self relaxer. When I touchup, I first coat my previously texlaxed with conditioner and oil, section by section,  that way when I overlap a little I'm somewhat protected. This is the most important step for me.

With the newgrowth, I analyze my fastest going area (crown) and use that growth as my indicator. If its about 3 inches, for example, I'll apply the relaxer to 3 inches of growth all over.  

This method isn't perfect, but its been working well for me.


----------



## SuchaLady

Try a upart gabulldawg! You won't have to repeatedly pay for installs and you can take better care of your hair. Great hair choice too by the way. My pockets aren't grown enough for that yet lol. I've been eyeing it.  Expensive hair is the bomb though. 

I'm with you too Brittster. I'm never stretching pass 16 weeks/4 months again. It really hasn't no benefits unless your hair is damaged in my opinion.


----------



## Britt

SuchaLady said:


> Try a upart @gabulldawg! You won't have to repeatedly pay for installs and you can take better care of your hair. Great hair choice too by the way. My pockets aren't grown enough for that yet lol. I've been eyeing it. Expensive hair is the bomb though.
> 
> I'm with you too @Brittster. I'm never stretching pass 16 weeks/4 months again. It really hasn't no benefits unless your hair is damaged in my opinion.


Ohhh yeah, wayy too much work with my hair type. I don't have the patience or interest in doing so. So long as I have a skilled stylist to do my touch ups w/o overlapping I should be fine.


----------



## freckledface

Ponytail rollerset was a success!!!


----------



## Saludable84

mochalocks said:


> I'm thinking about changing my relaxer, I just don't know which one and I'm a little scared to change it too.
> 
> Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch



What are you using? I used mizani butter blends lye and I shed too much. I'm using ORS lye and little shedding. I tried the linange lye on my cousin and it came out great.

Sent from my Gramatically Incorrect iPhone


----------



## swite

I've decided to start transitioning!

Its really because of my health.  I want to work out without worrying about sweating out my hair.

Im already 10 weeks into my stretch sovBulletin I figure I have a head start.


----------



## Supergirl

Y'all, I think we're in the minority now. And I was reading in a thread how Reneice and other stylists are "getting away from" doing relaxers. Why is that? 

Since joining this board, I've always felt the pressure, so-to-speak, to go natural, but also made a firm decision that I would not go natural because of the everyone's doing it type of pressure. I decided I would only do it if for some reason I wanted to. Now when I'm feeling lazy and not wanting to self relax, I have moments of I wish I was natural, then I remember that my hair would demand much more attention more often than a Saturday afternoon of self relaxing calls for. I like my straight hair. Someone might say, well you can have straight hair without relaxing. That's true, but in between the straight hair, I still have to navigate natural hair and that's not something I desire to do. 

So I'm happily hanging on to my relaxed hair!


----------



## mochalocks

Saludable84 said:


> What are you using? I used mizani butter blends lye and I shed too much. I'm using ORS lye and little shedding. I tried the linange lye on my cousin and it came out great.
> 
> Sent from my Gramatically Incorrect iPhone




I use Optimum. It looks good the week of the relaxer, but once the second week comes my hair looks dull.

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## mschristine

Trying to tame my roots for a few more days before I relax on Sunday. Can't keep walking around looking like a bush woman. Soaked my hair in grapeseed and castor oil for a hour or two and then cowashing with suave naturals tropical coconut


----------



## Babygrowth

I think my NG grows in faster and thicker when I make sure to eat eggs everyday and exercise at last 3x a week! Its good but at the same time I can't wait until this stretch is over!


----------



## MissyB

I got a (self-relaxed box) touch up on 2/22/13... Today makes me a week and 5 days post.  I used a clarifying shampoo and then Aphogee's 2 minute keratin treatment (for protein) on Monday 3/4/13.

I'm trying to build a regimen, I want to start alternating weekly on either Sun or Mondays between bioinfusion dc (for moisture) and the 2 min reconstructor (as a protein conditioner). Is it too early to do this? Will I be washing the aphogee out if I dc a week later? I'm using NTM/Motions Leave In [depending on how I'm feeling] and Grapeseed oil to M&S. 

Any input would be helpful. Thanks.

I'm currently NL, trying to get to SL by June/July.


----------



## danysedai

Supergirl said:


> Y'all, I think we're in the minority now. And I was reading in a thread how Reneice and other stylists are "getting away from" doing relaxers. Why is that?
> 
> Since joining this board, I've always felt the pressure, so-to-speak, to go natural, but also made a firm decision that I would not go natural because of the everyone's doing it type of pressure. I decided I would only do it if for some reason I wanted to. Now when I'm feeling lazy and not wanting to self relax, I have moments of I wish I was natural, then I remember that my hair would demand much more attention more often than a Saturday afternoon of self relaxing calls for. I like my straight hair. Someone might say, well you can have straight hair without relaxing. That's true, but in between the straight hair, I still have to navigate natural hair and that's not something I desire to do.
> 
> So I'm happily hanging on to my relaxed hair!



I'm still relaxed (leaning towards textlaxed now) and I sometimes I see the (unnecessary) comments but I remind myself to be glad that there are more options now for black women everywhere and being in the minority is ok with me because
a) it's easy to forget that LHCF is not the whole real world, although I sometimes wish every black girl would be born with a LHCF membership,

b)I can show that relaxed hair does not=damaged,brittle,limp,chewed ends hair,

c)by default then, pretty healthy hair does not always mean natural hair,

d)I'm glad that natural hair is becoming the standard because as a community throughout the world our hair has been reviled, seen as ugly, non professional and a million other ignorant opinions, and not only by white people, when people ask me about my hair, I also mention natural hair and that it is another option they might consider,

e)having relaxed hair does not always mean having a slave mentality, conforming to white society's standards, most of the times, especially for the relaxed members on this board, it comes down to preference (yes, even after self-examining ourselves and not finding ourselves wanting) and lifestyle. For example, someone on this thread wants to transition to natural because she wants to work out more and that works for her, whereas I work out too 3 to 4 times a week and maintain my relaxed hair with loose buns, flexirods and the occasional cowashing.

f) does not mean that we have never ever seen our natural hair before. I was natural in my last years of high school all through university, loved it, been there, then decided to relax. End of story,nothing deep about it,

g) by staying here and actively posting and participating in the discussion, we show that only ignorant people who happen to have relaxed hair bash their natural hair sisters (and viceversa), and we also encourage those naturals who decide to relax that they can achieve beautiful hair with healthy hair practices. I remember being incensed watching "Good Hair" (which I feel Chris Rock didn't go deep, preferring to talk about hair shows and not more about good hair/bad hair mentality) because the relaxer I choose to use clearly states the % of sodium hydroxide on the tub, but of course it is more shocking to show pure lye melting a coke can and having people at home gasp and think omg these black women are melting their hair! By encouraging conversation about relaxers we can recommend good products and the use of milder strengths.

Like you, I don't like doing things because everyone is doing it. If I ever go natural, and yes, I've contemplated it and still am, then it will be for me, and I will never forget, like some do when they voice those extreme opinions, that I was also relaxed once. There will always be extremist who even bash those naturals who like straight hair and heat train, if you notice Reniece (who is not heat trained) prefers to wear her hair straight and very politely stated on her fotki that that is her preference.

I am still one of those who wants a relaxed forum, not because I encourage division, as I admire, comment and thank beautiful lush natural hair threads, but for ease of site navigation instead of reading this entire 182 page thread. But well, I don't think it's going to happen, so I find myself more and more on Hairlista for example .

And on that note, off to keep on reading my MsKibibi's book, The 5 Hair Archetypes on my tablet.


----------



## caliscurls

danysedai very thoughtfully worded (and I'm sure much needed for anyone feeling the pressure to conform either way)


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

do any of your air dry? 

I'm trying to figure out my regimen and want to start air drying first
then either rollerset or flat iron my air dryed hair in order to cut out the step of blow drying
and I don't have a hooded dryer so doing rollersets on freshly washed wet hair is a no no for me


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

LovelyBwonderful said:


> do any of your air dry?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out my regimen and want to start air drying first
> then either rollerset or flat iron my air dryed hair in order to cut out the step of blow drying
> and I don't have a hooded dryer so doing rollersets on freshly washed wet hair is a no no for me



Meeeeee!!!!! *raises hand*


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Meeeeee!!!!! *raises hand*



great! 
tell me about your process / products please 
especially how do you detangle


----------



## naija24

I just got my hair texturized, by accident, but I really like it!!

How often should I get touchups, since it's not like a regular relaxer and my curls are still there for the most part, just really really loose?

I kind of like having the best of both worlds and look forward to wash and goes and flat ironing without a lot of pain or heat.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

LovelyBwonderful said:


> great!
> tell me about your process / products please
> especially how do you detangle



 Tough question for me cause my regi is sooooo simple & laid back. No magic tricks here. Lol

I detangle in sections once my hair becomes 95% dry. I cannot use leave-ins until after I detangle cause my hair strands hold on to each other & makes detangling a hot mess. I lose more hair that way. For me anyway. I currently only use Nexxus wash products.


----------



## SuchaLady

I will be back to harass you pre_medicalrulz have some questions I've been meaning to ask you. Lmbo


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> I will be back to harass you pre_medicalrulz have some questions I've been meaning to ask you. Lmbo



BOL!!!! Aiight


----------



## Guinan

naija24 said:


> I just got my hair texturized, by accident, but I really like it!!
> 
> How often should I get touchups, since it's not like a regular relaxer and my curls are still there for the most part, just really really loose?
> 
> I kind of like having the best of both worlds and look forward to wash and goes and flat ironing without a lot of pain or heat.



You can touchup ur hair just like u would normally do when u were bone straight. The same rules apply with texlax hair. The only difference is how the relaxer is applied/what its mixed with. Like some people use a reg relaxer & either mix oil/conditioner with it or they don't leave it on too long.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## ghanagirl23

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> ghanagirl23
> 
> I'm currently 16 weeks post as well. This is also my second time stretching to 20 weeks. I sometimes experience tangles and such depending on how my hair was before I washed or cowashed. Say per instance if I have a Bantu knot out. I try to wash my hair in the shower with my hair going back. I try to work my scalp only and let the water run down the length. When I DC I apply like I would my relaxer then apply to my length. Then rinse and air dry. At about 70% dry I part my hair in sections and slowly detangle from the ends up but careful not to comb thru the new growth and at this time is where I apply my leave in and seal with coconut oil. This method works for me and I have little to no hairs on my comb and when I check they are shed hairs. HTH!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thanks a lot I will try this I will be one week post try


----------



## Cattypus1

LovelyBwonderful said:


> do any of your air dry?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out my regimen and want to start air drying first
> then either rollerset or flat iron my air dryed hair in order to cut out the step of blow drying
> and I don't have a hooded dryer so doing rollersets on freshly washed wet hair is a no no for me



[Hand Raised]. No hood dryer.


----------



## gabulldawg

LovelyBwonderful said:


> do any of your air dry?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out my regimen and want to start air drying first
> then either rollerset or flat iron my air dryed hair in order to cut out the step of blow drying
> and I don't have a hooded dryer so doing rollersets on freshly washed wet hair is a no no for me



I air dry a lot.  I usually air dry when I plan on bunning my hair or wearing updos. All I do is wash/dc, apply moisturizer of choice, then seal with oil of choice (currently coconut oil), detangle, and airdry.


----------



## Jewell

LovelyBwonderful

Ive air-dried exclusively the last 9 yrs. Only used a blow dryer twice, and hooded dryer 2-3 times to dry my twists done on damp natural hair. Blow drying makes my hair come out, and the hooded dryer takes too long. I love the scarf method of air drying, and will likely ALWAYS use it. Air drying thickened my hair compared to rollersetting and wrapping (wrapping thins the hair), and definitely did my hair better compared to a blow dryer. When I'd use one, hair would be allover the floor.


----------



## Jewell

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Tough question for me cause my regi is sooooo simple & laid back. No magic tricks here. Lol
> 
> I detangle in sections once my hair becomes 95% dry. I cannot use leave-ins until after I detangle cause my hair strands hold on to each other & makes detangling a hot mess. I lose more hair that way. For me anyway. I currently only use Nexxus wash products.



See, I need to start detangling in sections. Im almost 20 wks post and I was surprised at how much ng I have but my hair was starting to loc from shed hairs I missed recently. So I sat for a while gently separating those few loc'ing areas and removing the few strands of shed hair with my fingers only and was fine after that. 

I just revisited my Nexxus products. Im using Matrix Total Results Repair and Redken too. Love your simple approach to hair care, pre_medicalrulz. It's def. workin for ya! I keeps it simple and straight forward too.  YASS


----------



## mschristine

Ok ladies, I am in dire need of a new moisturizer for my hair. In the past, I have used Giovanni direct leave in, HE LTR, ORS olive oil hair lotion and some other stuff. I need something...all suggestions are welcome, TIA


----------



## SuchaLady

How do you normally wear your hair mschristine?


----------



## mschristine

SuchaLady said:


> How do you normally wear your hair mschristine?



I usually where it up in a bun at work. I rarely wear it down but I think I might start wearing it down more


----------



## SuchaLady

I was asking because I love this one
http://www.sallybeauty.com/whipped-curl-creme/SBS-370708,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH but you wouldn't be able to wear your hair down with it. I love it for my buns. Leaves my hair so soft. mschristine


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

OMG I just found combo that works for me... Leave-in (usually wave neuvo or aphgee) coconut oil, hawiian 14 in 1 then top it off with safflower oil... My hair has been soft and hydrated for 2 days.... I've been on my HHJ for 7 or 8 months and its nice to finally have a break through

Sorry my EVO misspelled it *shrugs*


----------



## mschristine

Going to try out Elasta QP olive oil and mango butter leave in and moisturizer....hope it works


----------



## QueenAmaka

Y'all I revisited an oldie but goodie (Nexus Humectress) tonight and it was awesome  I don't know why I stopped using it but it is definitely going to be added back to my staples.


----------



## Cattypus1

QueenAmaka said:


> Y'all I revisited an oldie but goodie (Nexus Humectress) tonight and it was awesome  I don't know why I stopped using it but it is definitely going to be added back to my staples.



I love that stuff...it has ceramides, too!  It's in my stash.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

mschristine said:


> Going to try out Elasta QP olive oil and mango butter leave in and moisturizer....hope it works



I love that stuff. My hair drinks it right up so sealing it with oils help for me a lot.  I buy in bulk; about 8 at a time. That's how fast I go thru them. lol


----------



## FelaShrine

mochalocks said:


> I use Optimum. It looks good the week of the relaxer, but once the second week comes my hair looks dull.
> 
> Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch



lithium oxide does that


----------



## ghanagirl23

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> ghanagirl23
> 
> I'm currently 16 weeks post as well. This is also my second time stretching to 20 weeks. I sometimes experience tangles and such depending on how my hair was before I washed or cowashed. Say per instance if I have a Bantu knot out. I try to wash my hair in the shower with my hair going back. I try to work my scalp only and let the water run down the length. When I DC I apply like I would my relaxer then apply to my length. Then rinse and air dry. At about 70% dry I part my hair in sections and slowly detangle from the ends up but careful not to comb thru the new growth and at this time is where I apply my leave in and seal with coconut oil. This method works for me and I have little to no hairs on my comb and when I check they are shed hairs. HTH!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



ohh okay thanks I shall try doing it this way


----------



## Saludable84

mochalocks said:


> I use Optimum. It looks good the week of the relaxer, but once the second week comes my hair looks dull.
> 
> Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch



You can either try a clarifying or chelating shampoo, or if you use lye, change your relaxer. Im sure many can make a good recommendation.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I need a reeeeally good flat iron. Money is not an issue. Any suggestions?


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I need a reeeeally good flat iron. Money is not an issue. Any suggestions?



I read the Hana Titanium is good. I am currently using the Sephora brand because I just flat iron my roots, or my natural homegirls, so for me, flat ironing that is on a rare occasion. The one I have is good, but I'd recommend the Hana because that seems to be the one good for our hair.


----------



## Saludable84

So for the last year couldnt understand why my hair never comes out good after a rollerset erplexed

Today, I decided to not use a moisturizer and a leave-in before rollersetting, but just a leave-in (heat protectant). That worked really well 

My roots were also flatter than usual, not super puffy like usual. I think if I just stick with "less is more" than I can go more than 13 weeks on stretches  Using both makes my roots look like they need a muscle relaxant... Guess I will just incorporate moisture during the week.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> I read the Hana Titanium is good. I am currently using the Sephora brand because I just flat iron my roots, or my natural homegirls, so for me, flat ironing that is on a rare occasion. The one I have is good, but I'd recommend the Hana because that seems to be the one good for our hair.



Thanks! I will check that one out online.


----------



## Cattypus1

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I need a reeeeally good flat iron. Money is not an issue. Any suggestions?



I bought a Babyliss Titanium at J.C.PENNEY. I love it. Instant heat, no snags and J.C.Penney said they would buy it back, no questions asked!  I don't flat iron as much as I used to before my HHJ but when I do, this is a great professional iron for a reasonable price.


----------



## mschristine

It's relax day!!! Trying out this new relaxer and clipping my ends as well


----------



## Hairroots

GrowAHead. I texlaxed last night. I'm starting a new stretch. 32 weeks ending Oct 19. Here's a couple shot of my results.


----------



## mschristine

Hairroots said:


> GrowAHead. I texlaxed last night. I'm starting a new stretch. 32 weeks ending Oct 19. Here's a couple shot of my results.



Gorgeous!!!! Just wonderful!!!


----------



## Toy

Hairroots, Beautiful hair congrats.


----------



## Hairroots

Oops! @ GrowAHead. I meant to post my results on Relaxed buddy thread. Lol!!


----------



## Cattypus1

Hairroots said:


> GrowAHead. I texlaxed last night. I'm starting a new stretch. 32 weeks ending Oct 19. Here's a couple shot of my results.



Look at all that beautiful hair!


----------



## ghanagirl23

Hairroots said:


> GrowAHead. I texlaxed last night. I'm starting a new stretch. 32 weeks ending Oct 19. Here's a couple shot of my results.



wow beautiful hair !


----------



## gabulldawg

Weave wearing ladies I need some advice, please!! Paging @BriaBiggles

I am planning on getting an install this weekend. I am going to be leaving out an area at the top to cover tracks, as well as my perimeter in order to be able to pull my hair back and wear ponytails/buns. My last touch up was 1/25. I'm noticing a good bit of new growth. I definitely don't want to touch up my whole head before getting my sew in. I just think that it would cause a lot of breakage to relax my hair and then braid it up. BUT, should I consider relaxing my leave out? Or just let it be and wait until I remove the sew in to get a touch up? 

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

gabulldawg said:


> Weave wearing ladies I need some advice, please!! Paging @BriaBiggles
> 
> I am planning on getting an install this weekend. I am going to be leaving out an area at the top to cover tracks, as well as my perimeter in order to be able to pull my hair back and wear ponytails/buns. My last touch up was 1/25. I'm noticing a good bit of new growth. I definitely don't want to touch up my whole head before getting my sew in. I just think that it would cause a lot of breakage to relax my hair and then braid it up. BUT, should I consider relaxing my leave out? Or just let it be and wait until I remove the sew in to get a touch up?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!



gabulldawg I have relaxed leave out only before with no issues. By the time u take down your install u will be ready to touch up anyway. 

I'm getting a full install on march 20 and cannot wait!!


----------



## Babygrowth

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> gabulldawg I have relaxed leave out only before with no issues. By the time u take down your install u will be ready to touch up anyway.
> 
> I'm getting a full install on march 20 and cannot wait!!



I agree...


----------



## gabulldawg

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> @gabulldawg I have relaxed leave out only before with no issues. By the time u take down your install u will be ready to touch up anyway.
> 
> I'm getting a full install on march 20 and cannot wait!!


 


Babygrowth said:


> I agree...


 
Thanks, ladies! Now, here's my next question. Should I do the touch up before or after I get braided up for the sew in?


----------



## Babygrowth

gabulldawg said:


> Thanks, ladies! Now, here's my next question. Should I do the touch up before or after I get braided up for the sew in?



I think if you do it after you braid your hair the application will be more precise! I vote after!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

gabulldawg said:


> Thanks, ladies! Now, here's my next question. Should I do the touch up before or after I get braided up for the sew in?



gabulldawg I say after, so you do just the part that's out, and not have to play a guessing game on where you should stop.


----------



## freckledface

Bout to relax wish me luck I still get nervous


----------



## gabulldawg

Babygrowth said:


> I think if you do it after you braid your hair the application will be more precise! I vote after!


 


RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> @gabulldawg I say after, so you do just the part that's out, and not have to play a guessing game on where you should stop.


 
Thanks again, ladies! I really appreciate the help. I was going to just deal with it, but I don't want to have a nice and beautiful weave with my rough and unmanageable leaveout.


----------



## freckledface

Yay my hair is finally long. While wet it is a little past the bottom of my bra strap! I just hope I do t have to do a major trim though I doubt it. I still will prob wait until easter to flat iron for a length check but I'm very excited by what I see so far.


----------



## mschristine

I bought enough ORS Hair repair Nourishing conditioner packets to last my 10-12 week stretch. I can't wait until they bottle it up..


----------



## klsjackson

mschristine said:
			
		

> I bought enough ORS Hair repair Nourishing conditioner packets to last my 10-12 week stretch. I can't wait until they bottle it up..



I tried this conditioner and my hair hated it! I had a tangled mess on my head. I guess I am extremely protein sensitive. I wanted to like it, but my hair said no. Glad it works for you!


----------



## mschristine

klsjackson said:


> I tried this conditioner and my hair hated it! I had a tangled mess on my head. I guess I am extremely protein sensitive. I wanted to like it, but my hair said no. Glad it works for you!



It melts my tangles every week and the comb just  glides through my hair no matter of I'm 1 week post or 12. I love it


----------



## Jewell

Hairroots

Gurl you have some BEAUTIFUL HAIR!! And I love how consistent your texlax results appear to be! Makes me kinda wanna try that relaxer you use by Design Essentials. Mine is tryna be like yours when it grows up, seriously!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Hairroots said:


> GrowAHead. I texlaxed last night. I'm starting a new stretch. 32 weeks ending Oct 19. Here's a couple shot of my results.



wow! I just cursed under my breath. My phone absolutely did not show me these pics! So niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice and so freaking thick, strong and healthy looking.


----------



## Hairroots

pre_medicalrulz said:


> wow! I just cursed under my breath. My phone absolutely did not show me these pics! So niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice and so freaking thick, strong and healthy looking.


pre_medicalrulz. Thank you girl. From the looks of it you are right there with me . Design is a wonderful relaxer. I use the time release and add oil for my texlax. It works well.


----------



## Hairroots

Jewell said:


> Hairroots
> 
> Gurl you have some BEAUTIFUL HAIR!! And I love how consistent your texlax results appear to be! Makes me kinda wanna try that relaxer you use by Design Essentials. Mine is tryna be like yours when it grows up, seriously!


Jewell. Thank you sweetheart. I've been using Design for many years. It been faithful to me I will never switch. I also add oil to develop my texlax mixture.


----------



## Guinan

Hairroots said:


> @GrowAHead. I texlaxed last night. I'm starting a new stretch. 32 weeks ending Oct 19. Here's a couple shot of my results.


 
OMG!!!! Your hair is soooooo beautiful!!! You are such an inspiration for us relax & texlax ladies


----------



## caliscurls

Hairroots you're making me want to switch relaxers. I want my hair to grow up to look like yours!! Question for you: how much oil do you add to the Design Essentials?


----------



## Hairroots

caliscurls said:


> Hairroots you're making me want to switch relaxers. I want my hair to grow up to look like yours!! Question for you: how much oil do you add to the Design Essentials?


caliscurls. Thank you! If your product is working for you don't switch it. I've been using the same relaxer for over 15 years my hair seems to work well with it. I suggest you add oil. I add 3 tlbs per cup. That slows the process down and allows more time to apply.


----------



## caliscurls

Thanks Hairroots! I'm trying to hold out relaxing for a few more weeks (only 12 weeks post Saturday). I'll add the oil to my next relaxer for sure.


----------



## Babygrowth

I had to open up the website because this stupid phone app wouldn't show me the pics. Hairroots girl, I just want to braid your hair and put pretty flowers in it and play ring around the rosy and watch that braid swang! Lol! Beautiful hair!


----------



## Hairroots

Babygrowth said:


> I had to open up the website because this stupid phone app wouldn't show me the pics. Hairroots girl, I just want to braid your hair and put pretty flowers in it and play ring around the rosy and watch that braid swang! Lol! Beautiful hair!


Babygrowth. Lol! How cute. You just made my day. Thank you so much!


----------



## Hairroots

CaliCurls which relaxer do you use? And how long is your stretch goal?


----------



## caliscurls

Hairroots I've been using Linange and am not unhappy with it, your hair just blew me away  Honestly I don't know how long I'm going to stretch. My goal was 12 but right now I feel like I've got my NG under control so want to wait longer. Last year I made a silly move in Q3 and tried to go bone straight with 1 of my touch ups, the resulting tangling and just plain drama has been horrendous. End result - my hair looks thinner due to impatience and my hair is not thin by nature  I miss my big hair!

soooo I figure if I start being patient, get serious about texlaxing, as well as stretch my relaxers as long as possible I can slowly but surely get back to normal


----------



## beautyintheyes

Hairroots said:


> @pre_medicalrulz. Thank you girl. From the looks of it you are right there with me . Design is a wonderful relaxer. I use the time release and add oil for my texlax. It works well.



hey i use the same one as well but in the salon..is it sold in stores cause i would love to buy it and self relax!


----------



## MrsGrant2011

beautyintheyes said:


> hey i use the same one as well but in the salon..is it sold in stores cause i would love to buy it and self relax!



This ^^^^ 

I have been unsuccessful at finding design essentials in stores. Where do you get yours from Hairroots? I thought they are only sold to licensed cosmetologist.


----------



## Hairroots

beautyintheyes and MrsGrant2011. I have a friend that has her license and she orders it for me. It's unfortunate that we can't buy it without a license.


----------



## GrowAHead

Hairroots

Awesome results!  Great job with the stretch!  

What did you gain this stretch?


----------



## Hairroots

GrowAHead said:


> Hairroots
> 
> Awesome results!  Great job with the stretch!
> 
> What did you gain this stretch?


GrowAHead. Hey Buddy! Girl I was itching to relax the last two weeks. The wait was worth it. I gained thickness and retained my length. I may do a trim in a couple of weeks on my  bone straight ends. When did you relax? How long of a stretch are you on now?


----------



## GrowAHead

Hairroots said:


> GrowAHead. Hey Buddy! Girl I itching to relax the last two weeks. The wait was worth it. I gained thickness and retained my length. I may do a trim in a couple of weeks on my  bone straight ends. When did you relax? How long of a stretch are you on now?



I relaxed on Feb 2nd (made it to 17 weeks I think).  It was time!  I couldn't wait anymore... This time i'm trying to make it to at least 17 weeks again, so maybe June 1st for the next touch up?  

I may have to add some oil or try the half & half method because it's so thick by week 17 that half the battle is fighting through the jungle! lol


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair is underprocessed  I'm more than likely just going to leave it. Doing a corrective is probably more damaging than dealing with it. What do you all suggest?


----------



## Jewell

Ok I think it's time to end my stretch, and texlax on Saturday the 23rd. I will have made it to 2 days shy of 21 weeks. I could go longer, but I'm just ready to TU and see about this length.


----------



## danysedai

SuchaLady said:


> My hair is underprocessed  I'm more than likely just going to leave it. Doing a corrective is probably more damaging than dealing with it. What do you all suggest?



I would suggest that you leave it. My hair is textlaxed and it started not being on purpose and I've thought about doing a corrective several times but I'm very afraid of then overprocessing than I am of having underprocessed hair. You can always start cutting ends once you reach your goal and then maintain your length. And as I rollerset on magnetic rollers my hair comes out smooth and you can't really see the difference.


----------



## Babygrowth

Man my overprocessed hair from my last relaxer is extremely thin. I hope this henna will thicken it up because I won't be cutting my hair for a while. Any other ideas on how to thicken my strands? My NG is fine...


----------



## camilla

Hi bria I just relax my leave out in the front only the back I just blow dry o e a week when I wash with a blow dryer comb please check out my channel and sub for more relaxed hair advice YouTube Chaqui11 link below hhj


----------



## SuchaLady

danysedai said:


> I would suggest that you leave it. My hair is textlaxed and it started not being on purpose and I've thought about doing a corrective several times but I'm very afraid of then overprocessing than I am of having underprocessed hair. You can always start cutting ends once you reach your goal and then maintain your length. And as I rollerset on magnetic rollers my hair comes out smooth and you can't really see the difference.



danysedai I am going to leave it. All except the back. That looks like relaxer didn't even touch it  so I doubt it will get overprocessed. I have to do something with that. Here is picture of what I'm dealing with. Thank you for your help. I was so mad at first then I got over it. Crazy how hair makes you irrational sometimes


----------



## freckledface

That's exactly what I did just the back good luck I'm sure your hair will he fine. Also that's A LOT of growth girl!!!


----------



## Lymegreen

I washed my hair this morning and decided to take a pic.  

This is towel dried 4c relaxed hair (I actually use a tee shirt to dry my hair) with leave-ins applied.  My hair is very damp.  I'll be 1 week post on Thurs


----------



## growbaby

divachyk said:


> growbaby, my nape is still shorter than the rest of my hair. I ask my stylist to apply relaxer on that area last, just a few minutes before washing the hair to ensure it doesn't get over processed. I'm even thinking of forgoing relaxing that area altogether for about six months to a year to see if that makes a difference.



Hey! So it's been 2 months since u gave me this advice and I thought I'd update u!  I decided to cut my dry brittle 5in nape down to 3 inches in jan at 4 months post. I moisturized that area heavily following sistawithrealhair's method by drowning it in conditioner and oil and wrapping it in plastic wrap. I did that for about 4 weeks then relaxed at 5 months post. I BARELY texlaxed my nape (left the relaxer on for less than 5 mins then cut another inch of the nape. It is now 4inches long and thriving! How is ur nape doing?


----------



## KhandiB

Ive been experimenting with some pro styles .. here are a few styles I did, seriously, trying to get that braid around my head and look nice was not easy ..

Im wearing Bantu Knot Out this week  Im Lovin it, 






Here is a side braid I wore this weekend















There is a purpose for the last pic, I was really excited about the length of my braid.. But covered up the rest of it... and I dont know why it looks like Im blowing kisses at myself, ahhaa


----------



## Cattypus1

KhandiB said:


> Ive been experimenting with some pro styles .. here are a few styles I did, seriously, trying to get that braid around my head and look nice was not easy ..
> 
> Im wearing Bantu Knot Out this week  Im Lovin it,
> 
> Here is a side braid I wore this weekend
> 
> 
> There is a purpose for the last pic, I was really excited about the length of my braid.. But covered up the rest of it... and I dont know why it looks like Im blowing kisses at myself, ahhaa



So pretty. I love both styles!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

4 weeks post with about an inch of NG. I think its the Hairfinity i just started back taking. Plus this season and summer seems to be my growth spurts so... :/ but im going to stretch up to 20 weeks depending on how my ng acts.


----------



## ghanagirl23

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> 4 weeks post with about an inch of NG. I think its the Hairfinity i just started back taking. Plus this season and summer seems to be my growth spurts so... :/ but im going to stretch up to 20 weeks depending on how my ng acts.



I ordered some hair finity last week I cant wait for it to come its held up by damn customs sigh sucks being canadian sometimes I hope it works I bought a 6 month supply lol


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

ghanagirl23 said:


> I ordered some hair finity last week I cant wait for it to come its held up by damn customs sigh sucks being canadian sometimes I hope it works I bought a 6 month supply lol



I used it at the beginning of my hair journey for about 7 months but ran into monetary issues which prevented me from buying for a while. But i just purchased a six month supply as well and will be finished with the first bottle friday or saturday. Im hoping for great results as well! Good luck!


----------



## Britt

Finally got a touch up last night after 21 wks


----------



## Babygrowth

Brittster said:


> Finally got a touch up last night after 21 wks



Gorgeous hair!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Brittster said:


> Finally got a touch up last night after 21 wks



You had alot of NG!!! Your hair is lovely and looks so healthy.


----------



## Nix08

Brittster said:


> Finally got a touch up last night after 21 wks



Wow Your hair is amazingly beautiful


----------



## mochalocks

Brittster said:


> Finally got a touch up last night after 21 wks



 Nice ! Love the length.

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## sunnieb

Brittster - lovely results!  You're making me itch for my relaxer date!


----------



## Raspberry

Ugh. My hair has been thru since the beginning of the year. I had to come to terms with the fact that my new stylist was overcharging me and over processing my hair. I had severe breakage on one side, combined with a family crisis and stress it wasn't a good look. I had the stylist cut my hair from full APL to full SL in early Feb. and was also under processed (my own fault).

I've decided to divorce the stylist. I went with her  because of a coworker recommendation but I should've tried the one an LHCF member recommended first. I'm considering relaxing at 8 weeks because I'm over processed and will go to the new stylist then. 

Good news is my hair is growing faster because I've been exercising more.. I should get back to APL in no time if I keep it up.


----------



## ghanagirl23

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I used it at the beginning of my hair journey for about 7 months but ran into monetary issues which prevented me from buying for a while. But i just purchased a six month supply as well and will be finished with the first bottle friday or saturday. Im hoping for great results as well! Good luck!



Thanks I just got them in the mail yesterday mail man charged me a 26.22 customs charge like I was so mad I paid 152 in total and ontop of that a 26.22 customs charge being canadian sucks lol really hope these pills work combined with my hair regimen


----------



## Miss_Jetsetter

LOOOOOOOOOOVE your results Brittster! Keep it up!


----------



## mschristine

Deep conditioning on 2 weeks post hair is soooooo different than DCing on 10 weeks post hair


----------



## danysedai

I self relaxed last week and, keeping with my unintentionally textlaxed theme, my hair is underprocessed. I learned that I cannot go beyond 8-10 weeks, that I need to find a daily moisturizer ASAP and protective style more.

I think I can make it to my goal of full U shaped MBL hair by the end of the year if I keep it simple, keep on DC and rollersetting, never forget to wear my scarf and/or satin pillowcase (I've forgotten to do so a LOT and I'm paying for that with breakage on my edges) and find a way to do my loose buns without slicking down my edges with a brush (I will be using the scarf method). As my lead hairs are at MBL or thereabouts I will be trimming the V slowly and wait til the rest of the hair catches up. The

 second picture shows where I want my hair to be.

This is my hair flat ironed after a rollerset, I don't like to flat iron anymore as I find my hair thrives with rollersetting but I did it gauge length and see where I'm    I still do not know if I want to transition to natural in the future but for now I'll stay relaxed.

I DC with Kerastase Chronologiste and Alter Ego garlic mask on the NG, added a dominican hot oil treatment. After I used Kerastase Ciment Thermique and a bit of Silicon Mix leave in conditioner. Flat ironed with Dolce Milano Shock Me Straight that I found on sale at the BSS( will be buing some more) and Biosilk serum. Hair is veeerrrry silky (too much I think) and moisturized.


----------



## mschristine

danysedai said:


> I self relaxed last week and, keeping with my unintentionally textlaxed theme, my hair is underprocessed. I learned that I cannot go beyond 8-10 weeks, that I need to find a daily moisturizer ASAP and protective style more.
> 
> I think I can make it to my goal of full U shaped MBL hair by the end of the year if I keep it simple, keep on DC and rollersetting, never forget to wear my scarf and/or satin pillowcase (I've forgotten to do so a LOT and I'm paying for that with breakage on my edges) and find a way to do my loose buns without slicking down my edges with a brush (I will be using the scarf method). As my lead hairs are at MBL or thereabouts I will be trimming the V slowly and wait til the rest of the hair catches up. The
> 
> second picture shows where I want my hair to be.
> 
> This is my hair flat ironed after a rollerset, I don't like to flat iron anymore as I find my hair thrives with rollersetting but I did it gauge length and see where I'm    I still do not know if I want to transition to natural in the future but for now I'll stay relaxed.
> 
> I DC with Kerastase Chronologiste and Alter Ego garlic mask on the NG, added a dominican hot oil treatment. After I used Kerastase Ciment Thermique and a bit of Silicon Mix leave in conditioner. Flat ironed with Dolce Milano Shock Me Straight that I found on sale at the BSS( will be buing some more) and Biosilk serum. Hair is veeerrrry silky (too much I think) and moisturized.



Your hair is gorgeous


----------



## Toy

danysedai/USER],beautiful hair!


----------



## ghanagirl23

danysedai said:


> I self relaxed last week and, keeping with my unintentionally textlaxed theme, my hair is underprocessed. I learned that I cannot go beyond 8-10 weeks, that I need to find a daily moisturizer ASAP and protective style more.
> 
> I think I can make it to my goal of full U shaped MBL hair by the end of the year if I keep it simple, keep on DC and rollersetting, never forget to wear my scarf and/or satin pillowcase (I've forgotten to do so a LOT and I'm paying for that with breakage on my edges) and find a way to do my loose buns without slicking down my edges with a brush (I will be using the scarf method). As my lead hairs are at MBL or thereabouts I will be trimming the V slowly and wait til the rest of the hair catches up. TheView attachment 201183
> 
> View attachment 201185 second picture shows where I want my hair to be.
> 
> This is my hair flat ironed after a rollerset, I don't like to flat iron anymore as I find my hair thrives with rollersetting but I did it gauge length and see where I'm    I still do not know if I want to transition to natural in the future but for now I'll stay relaxed.
> 
> I DC with Kerastase Chronologiste and Alter Ego garlic mask on the NG, added a dominican hot oil treatment. After I used Kerastase Ciment Thermique and a bit of Silicon Mix leave in conditioner. Flat ironed with Dolce Milano Shock Me Straight that I found on sale at the BSS( will be buing some more) and Biosilk serum. Hair is veeerrrry silky (too much I think) and moisturized.



your hair is very beautiful !


----------



## marta9227

danysedai said:


> I self relaxed last week and, keeping with my unintentionally textlaxed theme, my hair is underprocessed. I learned that I cannot go beyond 8-10 weeks, that I need to find a daily moisturizer ASAP and protective style more.
> 
> I think I can make it to my goal of full U shaped MBL hair by the end of the year if I keep it simple, keep on DC and rollersetting, never forget to wear my scarf and/or satin pillowcase (I've forgotten to do so a LOT and I'm paying for that with breakage on my edges) and find a way to do my loose buns without slicking down my edges with a brush (I will be using the scarf method). As my lead hairs are at MBL or thereabouts I will be trimming the V slowly and wait til the rest of the hair catches up. TheView attachment 201183
> 
> View attachment 201185 second picture shows where I want my hair to be.
> 
> This is my hair flat ironed after a rollerset, I don't like to flat iron anymore as I find my hair thrives with rollersetting but I did it gauge length and see where I'm    I still do not know if I want to transition to natural in the future but for now I'll stay relaxed.
> 
> I DC with Kerastase Chronologiste and Alter Ego garlic mask on the NG, added a dominican hot oil treatment. After I used Kerastase Ciment Thermique and a bit of Silicon Mix leave in conditioner. Flat ironed with Dolce Milano Shock Me Straight that I found on sale at the BSS( will be buing some more) and Biosilk serum. Hair is veeerrrry silky (too much I think) and moisturized.



No longer relaxed but I still follow this thread. Gorgeous hair, girl, but it looks like you're waist length?


----------



## Guinan

danysedai said:


> I self relaxed last week and, keeping with my unintentionally textlaxed theme, my hair is underprocessed. I learned that I cannot go beyond 8-10 weeks, that I need to find a daily moisturizer ASAP and protective style more.
> 
> I think I can make it to my goal of full U shaped MBL hair by the end of the year if I keep it simple, keep on DC and rollersetting, never forget to wear my scarf and/or satin pillowcase (I've forgotten to do so a LOT and I'm paying for that with breakage on my edges) and find a way to do my loose buns without slicking down my edges with a brush (I will be using the scarf method). As my lead hairs are at MBL or thereabouts I will be trimming the V slowly and wait til the rest of the hair catches up. TheView attachment 201183
> 
> View attachment 201185 second picture shows where I want my hair to be.
> 
> This is my hair flat ironed after a rollerset, I don't like to flat iron anymore as I find my hair thrives with rollersetting but I did it gauge length and see where I'm  I still do not know if I want to transition to natural in the future but for now I'll stay relaxed.
> 
> I DC with Kerastase Chronologiste and Alter Ego garlic mask on the NG, added a dominican hot oil treatment. After I used Kerastase Ciment Thermique and a bit of Silicon Mix leave in conditioner. Flat ironed with Dolce Milano Shock Me Straight that I found on sale at the BSS( will be buing some more) and Biosilk serum. Hair is veeerrrry silky (too much I think) and moisturized.


 
Your hair looks sooo pretty!! Healthy & Thick!


----------



## TheNDofUO

pre_medicalrulz

I know this is random but I started wearing wigs full time and they've really helped my hair but they are eating out my edges. I don't glue my wigs and I start the wig behind my hairline. I did abuse my hairline with heat a few months ago. Do you think my edges will thicken up with out the heat? Do i need to do anything when wearing wigs to prevent them from thinning?


----------



## Loving

Looking great! KhandiB


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

TheNDofUO said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> I know this is random but I started wearing wigs full time and they've really helped my hair but they are eating out my edges. I don't glue my wigs and I start the wig behind my hairline. I did abuse my hairline with heat a few months ago. Do you think my edges will thicken up with out the heat? Do i need to do anything when wearing wigs to prevent them from thinning?



TheNDofUO

Ya know I don't wear half wigs because in the beginning I noticed my edges were acting funny. I also don't use the comb in my wigs. All my wigs are full wigs w/ bangs. Even if my wigs are long & curly or short & straight, they all still have bangs.


----------



## KhandiB

Thank you Loving ! I am itching to relax, I am 9 weeks post this week and that is a major milestone for me, lol

ETA : 9 wks not 10, feels like it though,


----------



## TheNDofUO

pre_medicalrulz

So how do you keep your wigs from blowing away in the wind?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

TheNDofUO

Girl those wigs are snugged on tight. They ain't going no where. LOL!


----------



## Saludable84

Still have 1-2 weeks before I can relax. Air dried my hair and its like I have my own personal bun envy when my hair is air dried versus roller set. Why??????

Sent from my Gramatically Incorrect iPhone


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Can't wait to see the damage on Saturday when I relax. Haven't been treating her too good these past 13 weeks.


----------



## freckledface

I REALLY hope this Bantu knot out works for easter.... It sucks cause you don't know until its too late


----------



## shasha8685

This weekend, my hair will have a long overdue date with a protein DC.......


----------



## Jewell

Touched up on Sunday, the 24th. With all the growth Im getting, I must cut back to stretches of no longer than 4 months instead of going 5.5 months. My hair came out really good...texlaxed like I wanted. It has gotten significantly heavier, longer, and thicker. Very pleased with it. Im roughly 3" from HL. I will do a hair reveal mid-summer.


----------



## starfish

I used Wen's 613 for the first time last week and it was incredible, until I got my seasonal shipment of spring gardenia green tea yesterday.  Spring gardenia green tea is my new baby daddy.  My hair is so soft and smells so good I'm going to order more of it.


----------



## mshoneyfly

starfish said:


> I used Wen's 613 for the first time last week and it was incredible, until I got my seasonal shipment of spring gardenia green tea yesterday.  Spring gardenia green tea is my new baby daddy.  My hair is so soft and smells so good I'm going to order more of it.



I have the Spring Gardinia too!  I see that it has the amino acids like 613 but it also has hydrolyzed soy protein like some of the original formulas. It seems like the best of both worlds. 

Whats your process with Wen products?  Do you use it just like the directions as a wash or as a dc or leave-in?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## starfish

mshoneyfly said:


> I have the Spring Gardinia too!  I see that it has the amino acids like 613 but it also has hydrolyzed soy protein like some of the original formulas. It seems like the best of both worlds.
> 
> Whats your process with Wen products?  Do you use it just like the directions as a wash or as a dc or leave-in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I use it just like the directions.  When I used Wen and conditioner it was too much; it weighed my hair down.

I love Wen's moisture spray & prefer Shescentit's Coco cream leave-in over Wen's leave-in, and I seal my ends with Moroccan oil.  I didn't like using a little Wen as a leave in but I may try it with spring gardenia.  It's the best Wen for my hair that I've tried so far, but there are so many to try!


----------



## Chrismiss

mshoneyfly said:


> I have the Spring Gardinia too!  I see that it has the amino acids like 613 but it also has hydrolyzed soy protein like some of the original formulas. It seems like the best of both worlds.
> 
> Whats your process with Wen products?  Do you use it just like the directions as a wash or as a dc or leave-in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Y'all are starting some mess, talkin about how wonderful Spring Gardenia is. I'm trying to use up a bottle of Winter Vanilla Mint before I move on to the Spring Gardenia...now I'm tempted.


----------



## Cattypus1

Chrismiss said:


> Y'all are starting some mess, talkin about how wonderful Spring Gardenia is. I'm trying to use up a bottle of Winter Vanilla Mint before I move on to the Spring Gardenia...now I'm tempted.



I have been searching for the styling cream in Mango Coconut...I guess I gotta try the Spring Gardenia...Mess has been started.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> I have been searching for the styling cream in Mango Coconut...I guess I gotta try the Spring Gardenia...Mess has been started.



Ooh, I want to try the Spring Gardenia.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth

Tune in to QVC on april 7th from 7-9 and Wen will be there. Y'all have convinced me to try it!


----------



## mschristine

My hair was feeling so dry and nasty last night that I had to get a cowash in this morning. My hair feels so much better!!


----------



## starfish

Thanks Babygrowth for the QVC Wen dates. That's how I get all my Wen products so I will be watching and ordering more Spring Gardenia Green Tea.  

Chrismiss to add to the mess I thought Winter Vanilla Mint was the best seasonal I tried until this Spring Gardenia.  It's divine.  You won't be disappointed!


----------



## sunnieb

Thanks Babygrowth!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Chrismiss

Cattypus1 said:


> I have been searching for the styling cream in Mango Coconut...I guess I gotta try the Spring Gardenia...Mess has been started.


 

Are the styling creams offered in the seasonal scents? For some reason, I dont think so.


----------



## Chrismiss

starfish said:


> Thanks @Babygrowth for the QVC Wen dates. That's how I get all my Wen products so I will be watching and ordering more Spring Gardenia Green Tea.
> 
> @Chrismiss to add to the mess I thought Winter Vanilla Mint was the best seasonal I tried until this Spring Gardenia. It's divine. You won't be disappointed!


 
starfish, do you have the Spring Gardenia oil too? I hope I dont get too hooked on it. Tonight is hair night, so I may break down and try it. I still had a wash or two left in my WVM bottle. I don't know why I'm being anal...I'm trying to use one season at a time!


----------



## starfish

Chrismiss said:


> @starfish, do you have the Spring Gardenia oil too? I hope I dont get too hooked on it. Tonight is hair night, so I may break down and try it. I still had a wash or two left in my WVM bottle. I don't know why I'm being anal...I'm trying to use one season at a time!



I don't have it in the oil, I didn't realize it the oil came in Spring Gardenia.  Yep, looks like I will have a major haul from QVC on April 7th!  

I bought a QVC Wen package of Pomegranate products and out of all the Wen's I've tried it's the least moisturizing.  Dangit.  I have a big 32 oz. bottle of the stuff too.


----------



## Cattypus1

Chrismiss said:


> Are the styling creams offered in the seasonal scents? For some reason, I dont think so.



I don't know if they are offered in all the scents but I bought some in the pomegranate. Not really that fond of the scent. I was hoping to find other scents.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Relaxing tomorrow.... my ends are questionable. Will see if I will be trimming off 13 weeks of growth. smh Gotta do better.


----------



## SuchaLady

The improvement of my hairs health is amazing! I got it blown out today and even with all that tension I hardly any hair breakage! Now will I stretch that long again? Probably not.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My new growth is ridic. I have to relax in May. I'm tempted to do it now but I want it fresh for summer.


----------



## mochalocks

I'd like to know what heat protector everyone uses.

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## Jewell

mochalocks said:


> I'd like to know what heat protector everyone uses.
> 
> Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch



mochalocks

I hardly ever use direct heat (maybe a flat iron once a yr or once every other yr), but when I do I use Fantasia IC Heat Protectant Spray and Smooth 'N Shine Straighten Polish. Both work really well for me and smell great. They are also inexpensive. Since I rarely use heat, I see no need to spend a lot on heat protectant products. Both these products I also use without heat to give my hair a blinging shine and as sealants. I use them on my daughter's 4a/b  hair when I occasionally blow dry and straighten it.


----------



## Cattypus1

mochalocks said:


> I'd like to know what heat protector everyone uses.
> 
> Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch



John Freida...awesome stuff.


----------



## mschristine

I'm thinking about buying the babyliss steam flatiron. I only flatiron once every few months but when I do it, I want it to be awesome and my Remington only does an okay job. I know some  natural ladies use this flatiron but does anyone know any relaxed ladies using it? Reviews?


----------



## mochalocks

Thanks everyone.  I think I'm allergic to the one I use now. (Optimum heat protector)

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> I'm thinking about buying the babyliss steam flatiron. I only flatiron once every few months but when I do it, I want it to be awesome and my Remington only does an okay job. I know some  natural ladies use this flatiron but does anyone know any relaxed ladies using it? Reviews?



Ive only seen relaxed reviews on the Hana Titanium. I do not flat iron enough to dish out that kind of gwap


----------



## mschristine

Saludable84 said:


> Ive only seen relaxed reviews on the Hana Titanium. I do not flat iron enough to dish out that kind of gwap



I usually flatiron for special occasions and after relaxer day and that's it. It's comes out ok but I think this flatiron is a good investment for the look I want to achieve


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine,
my friend just bought the babybliss. When she tells me how she likes it, I will tag you to let you know. I have the sephora brand and I like it, works pretty fine to me and has pretty good reviews. I have found mixed reviews on the babybliss. grp (not sure if that is how its spelled but sephora sells it) is supposed to be really good and I mentioned before the Hana is supposed to be good. I figured when I get some money I will buy a Hana because it seems really good, but that will probably be when my hair gets to long for me to become exhausted by rollersetting.


----------



## SuchaLady

I think its time for a new weave


----------



## naija24

how soon should i relax? i'm one month post and i can't really feel my new growth but my hair is pretty short (2 inches) so i don't know how to gauge when to get a touch up...i don't want any overprocessing.


----------



## Saludable84

naija24 said:


> how soon should i relax? i'm one month post and i can't really feel my new growth but my hair is pretty short (2 inches) so i don't know how to gauge when to get a touch up...i don't want any overprocessing.



I know those with shorter hair usually go 6 weeks. It depends on you. Sometimes NG doesnt look good on short hair. Most (including myself) would not recommend relaxing so soon, however, if you really need or want to, go for it. Just start stretching more once you reach some kind of short term hair length goal.


----------



## Babygrowth

naija24 said:


> how soon should i relax? i'm one month post and i can't really feel my new growth but my hair is pretty short (2 inches) so i don't know how to gauge when to get a touch up...i don't want any overprocessing.



How do you plan on wearing your hair? I went 6 months so I could have a lot of growth but I was wigging it. In retrospect I should've stopped at 16 weeks because that was way too much NG to try to get through...


----------



## mshoneyfly

mschristine said:


> I'm thinking about buying the babyliss steam flatiron. I only flatiron once every few months but when I do it, I want it to be awesome and my Remington only does an okay job. I know some  natural ladies use this flatiron but does anyone know any relaxed ladies using it? Reviews?



Im thinking about buying it too. I have it in my cart on Amazon for 69.95 with Prime 2-day shipping. Is that a good price??

I am relaxed and flat iron lightly once a week. I use a Revlon now. It does the job on my fine strands but I think the steam would be a healthier option.

I used to have a steam iron years ago and it worked just fine. Maybe i'll see if I can dig it up instead of spending $$$


----------



## mshoneyfly

mochalocks said:


> I'd like to know what heat protector everyone uses.
> 
> Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch



mochalocks
I use tresemme heat tamer. It does the job with very little product but the pump design can be annoying

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naija24

Babygrowth, right now I'm just wearing it straight. It's like a longer version of the Halle Berry. I don't have many options cuz it's under 3 inches :/ And I have no bangs. Which sucks. I'm hoping to have it reach a nice bob length around May but that's still a while away. I cant' stand the idea of wigs or weave. 

I'm just terrified at the idea of overprocessing my hair and all my hair falls out :O But I know that I dont'w atn to look dumpy either.


----------



## Babygrowth

naija24 said:


> Babygrowth, right now I'm just wearing it straight. It's like a longer version of the Halle Berry. I don't have many options cuz it's under 3 inches :/ And I have no bangs. Which sucks. I'm hoping to have it reach a nice bob length around May but that's still a while away. I cant' stand the idea of wigs or weave.
> 
> I'm just terrified at the idea of overprocessing my hair and all my hair falls out :O But I know that I dont'w atn to look dumpy either.



Okay. Maybe just see how you feel and what your hair looks and feels like. If you can stretch it longer, go for it. Maybe 8 weeks...


----------



## naija24

Babygrowth said:


> Okay. Maybe just see how you feel and what your hair looks and feels like. If you can stretch it longer, go for it. Maybe 8 weeks...


 
Yeah, I'm hoping that the next time I do relax it, I see noticable growth. I really want to be NL by my birthday in August.


----------



## Babygrowth

naija24 said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping that the next time I do relax it, I see noticable growth. I really want to be NL by my birthday in August.



I believe you can get there!


----------



## mschristine

mshoneyfly said:


> Im thinking about buying it too. I have it in my cart on Amazon for 69.95 with Prime 2-day shipping. Is that a good price??
> 
> I am relaxed and flat iron lightly once a week. I use a Revlon now. It does the job on my fine strands but I think the steam would be a healthier option.
> 
> I used to have a steam iron years ago and it worked just fine. Maybe i'll see if I can dig it up instead of spending $$$



I think it's a good price. I have it in my wish list waiting so i'll probably end up getting it sometime this month.


----------



## Nightingale

mschristine said:


> I'm thinking about buying the babyliss steam flatiron. I only flatiron once every few months but when I do it, I want it to be awesome and my Remington only does an okay job. I know some  natural ladies use this flatiron but does anyone know any relaxed ladies using it? Reviews?



mschristine mshoneyfly

I own the Babyliss steam iron, but don't use it often. Its too bulky to use for just flat ironing my roots. When I was flat ironing my entire head it worked very well. I had to refill the reservoir twice when flat ironing my then BSL hair. Also, sometimes the reservoir would leak a little bit (a drop here and there). Not enough to mess my hair up, but enough to annoy me. I probably should have called customer service to have it replaced.  The teeth didn't do much for me, so I was glad I had the option to retract them. 

All that being said, I would still suggest buying it if you plan on using it for your length.


----------



## SuchaLady

Will someone please give me an e-hug and tell me that those ratty ends had to go and my hair will be great growing back post-trim?  lol


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@SuchaLady

.....Those ratty ends had to go and your hair is going to bomb, thick and lush now that they are .


----------



## Nix08

@SuchaLady  It looks fabulous now (I'm sure) and will continue to look fabulous as it grows out


----------



## Babygrowth

SuchaLady those scraggly ends didn't love like we love you  they had to go! We get Jealous up in here! Lol!


----------



## Babygrowth

SuchaLady those scraggly ends didn't love like we love you  they had to go! We get Jealous up in here! Lol!


----------



## SuchaLady

Thank yall EnExitStageLeft, Nix08, Babygrowth 
It really does look much better. Its funny though because I stay preaching about raggedy ends; I guess except on my own head huh  lol. My hair is almost the same thickness from root to tip  so that trim was needed. 




EnExitStageLeft said:


> @SuchaLady
> 
> .....Those ratty ends had to go and your hair is going to bomb, thick and lush now that they are .


 


Nix08 said:


> @SuchaLady  It looks fabulous now (I'm sure) and will continue to look fabulous as it grows out


 


Babygrowth said:


> @SuchaLady those scraggly ends didn't love like we love you  they had to go! We get Jealous up in here! Lol!


----------



## Saludable84

Preparing for this weekends relaxer. Wish I would have bought my silk amino acids sooner. I doubt I am finding them on the ground.

Grammatical Errors Courtesy of iPhone and Wonky iOS Updates


----------



## ghanagirl23

mochalocks said:


> I'd like to know what heat protector everyone uses.
> 
> Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch




ORS heat protector serum and the tresemme heat protector spray


----------



## Angelicus

I just redeemed my Sleekhair.com "$10.00 off" coupon and can't wait to use it to purchase my Linange Shea Butter Relaxer and Neutralizing Conditioner. I love the way it makes my hair look at feel! Yessssss!


----------



## quirkydimples

Angelicus said:


> I just redeemed my Sleekhair.com "$10.00 off" coupon and can't wait to use it to purchase my Linange Shea Butter Relaxer and Neutralizing Conditioner. I love the way it makes my hair look at feel! Yessssss!



I plan to relax my hair with this next weekend once my Nexxus Emergencee arrived. This will be my third use and I love it!


----------



## Cattypus1

quirkydimples said:


> I plan to relax my hair with this next weekend once my Nexxus Emergencee arrived. This will be my third use and I love it!



Hey, quirkydimples!  It's been a minute. How do you use the Nexxus with your relaxer?


----------



## Shelew

How often do you ladies trim? I thought I just may leave mine alone in hopes that my other hair would catch up to the lead hairs. But that did not work for me. It just broke off more. I have been bunning what seems like forever and still hanging   between shoulder and apl. Do you think I should bite the bullet and just trim all across blunt. Just seems like I have been down that road and still end up in the same place. Last year in May cut my hair and here I am about to do the same thing. Any advice for how to maintain once I do cut. I thought bunning was the answer but apparently not :-(((((((( Help!! Lol


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Shelew said:


> How often do you ladies trim? I thought I just may leave mine alone in hopes that my other hair would catch up to the lead hairs. But that did not work for me. It just broke off more. I have been bunning what seems like forever and still hanging   between shoulder and apl. Do you think I should bite the bullet and just trim all across blunt. Just seems like I have been down that road and still end up in the same place. Last year in May cut my hair and here I am about to do the same thing. Any advice for how to maintain once I do cut. I thought bunning was the answer but apparently not :-(((((((( Help!! Lol



Bunning may not be for you. I know for me it doesnt. I had this problem area in the back that kept constantly breaking so I started asking questions as well. So now that part is starting to thrive and catch up to my other hairs. I first started stretching my relaxers. Then i made absolutely sure to moisturize and seal nightly, especially the problem area. I incorporated doing a light to mild protein treatment biweekly and made sure to DC weekly. My proctective style or should i say low manipulation style that helped me was my bantu knot out. I now dust my ends about once every two to three months. May i ask whats your reggie like??


----------



## Shelew

Thanks! I wash my hair once a week with moisturizing shampoo. Then I deep condition under dryer 30 minutes with either moisturizing or protein conditioner. I let it air dry. Then I do a quick flat iron just big chunks of hair nothing perfect or tedious. I might wear it down that day depending on what time I wash. Then it goes into a bun the rest of the week. I use burdock root butter or ors olive oil lotion daily and seal with grapeseed or some oil. Then starts over the next week. I been doing this for about a year or so. I may change up conditioners or shampoo. Just seems a little odd to still be at this point.


----------



## Carmelella

naija24 said:
			
		

> Babygrowth, right now I'm just wearing it straight. It's like a longer version of the Halle Berry. I don't have many options cuz it's under 3 inches :/ And I have no bangs. Which sucks. I'm hoping to have it reach a nice bob length around May but that's still a while away. I cant' stand the idea of wigs or weave.
> 
> I'm just terrified at the idea of overprocessing my hair and all my hair falls out :O But I know that I dont'w atn to look dumpy either.



Flat iron on low just to soften it up then do a messy pixie style.  Depending on ur texture you can do a wet straw set, dry straw set, a cold wave/rod roller set (just saw a 4b do a great one),.. Cornrow wet hair into big braids, dry, undo, add some control paste to edges, add headband or pretty scarf band for a chic look.

I don't advise relaxing short hair often because it's almost impossible to not overlap.

Good luck!

Edt
Flat twist or Cornrow 1/4-1/5 of hair in front, cold wave set hair in back using small rollers, tousle, and wallah!! ... Perfectly disguised newgrowth!


----------



## urbanchic

Shelew said:
			
		

> How often do you ladies trim? I thought I just may leave mine alone in hopes that my other hair would catch up to the lead hairs. But that did not work for me. It just broke off more. I have been bunning what seems like forever and still hanging   between shoulder and apl. Do you think I should bite the bullet and just trim all across blunt. Just seems like I have been down that road and still end up in the same place. Last year in May cut my hair and here I am about to do the same thing. Any advice for how to maintain once I do cut. I thought bunning was the answer but apparently not :-(((((((( Help!! Lol



I had issues with breakage in the back as well.  I recently started doing high buns and that seems to work much better for my hair than wearing buns in the lower back.


----------



## koolkittychick

Shelew said:


> Thanks! I wash my hair once a week with moisturizing shampoo. Then I deep condition under dryer 30 minutes with either moisturizing or protein conditioner. I let it air dry. Then I do a quick flat iron just big chunks of hair nothing perfect or tedious. I might wear it down that day depending on what time I wash. Then it goes into a bun the rest of the week. I use burdock root butter or ors olive oil lotion daily and seal with grapeseed or some oil. Then starts over the next week. I been doing this for about a year or so. I may change up conditioners or shampoo. Just seems a little odd to still be at this point.



The flat ironing might be doing you in. I was in your situation as well, stuck between SL and APL for two years due to breakage and trimming back the damage. Once I stopped using heat altogether and bunning without tension (no slicking back tightly or using ponytail holders to bun), in addition to what you are doing, I was able to make it to my APL milestone and moving beyond. 

Some hair is very sensitive to tension or excessive manipulation, like mine. I can't do tight ponytails, braids, or buns, or any hairstyle where you have to over-manipulate the hair with any tool or hair dec (like brushing down your edges with gel and the like ), without suffering some damage over time and repeated use. I have adapted to this, and messy buns, loose french braids or bohemian updos are my go to hairstyles -- and it doesn't hurt that they fit my style anyway. 

I think maybe if your hair is fine like mine, if you incorporate this styling change and lay off the heat, you might be able to get past this road block to longer lengths. Good luck!


----------



## Shelew

koolkittychick said:


> The flat ironing might be doing you in. I was in your situation as well, stuck between SL and APL for two years due to breakage and trimming back the damage. Once I stopped using heat altogether and bunning without tension (no slicking back tightly or using ponytail holders to bun), in addition to what you are doing, I was able to make it to my APL milestone and moving beyond.
> 
> Some hair is very sensitive to tension or excessive manipulation, like mine. I can't do tight ponytails, braids, or buns, or any hairstyle where you have to over-manipulate the hair with any tool or hair dec (like brushing down your edges with gel and the like ), without suffering some damage over time and repeated use. I have adapted to this, and messy buns, loose french braids or bohemian updos are my go to hairstyles -- and it doesn't hurt that they fit my style anyway.
> 
> I think maybe if your hair is fine like mine, if you incorporate this styling change and lay off the heat, you might be able to get past this road block to longer lengths. Good luck!



Oh thanks I was thinking about the no heat. I will try it on my wash this weekend and see how it goes. My hair is thin yet a courser texture. So I will see how it does with out the heat and experiment with some looser tension hair styles. Thanks!


----------



## mochalocks

Shelew said:


> How often do you ladies trim? I thought I just may leave mine alone in hopes that my other hair would catch up to the lead hairs. But that did not work for me.



I Trim my ends every 3-4 months.

Sent from my iPhone, and iPod touch's 3rd cousin...the iPad mini


----------



## beautyintheyes

Question do any of you use mayo to do a protien treatment cause im broke but im worried if i use it something will go wrong!


----------



## Carmelella

beautyintheyes said:
			
		

> Question do any of you use mayo to do a protien treatment cause im broke but im worried if i use it something will go wrong!


Egg and mayo combo is a great protein treatment.  ( wait, r u talking about queen helene mayo tx or mayonnaise?? Lol.). If ur truly broke mayonnaise and eggs are good, smelly but good.  Mix it up , apply, and then let it sit for a while. Rinse and follow up with a moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## jenjen33033

beautyintheyes said:


> Question do any of you use mayo to do a protien treatment cause im broke but im worried if i use it something will go wrong!



I used to use mayo to condition my hair when I was a teen but I stopped in my 20's.  I just did one a week a d a half ago and I could tell the difference so I will be doing it at least 2 to 3 times a month.


----------



## Evolving78

beautyintheyes said:


> Question do any of you use mayo to do a protien treatment cause im broke but im worried if i use it something will go wrong!



egg and mayo will work, but make sure you rinse your hair with cold water, or you will have cooked egg in your hair.


----------



## grow

Shelew said:


> How often do you ladies trim? I thought I just may leave mine alone in hopes that my other hair would catch up to the lead hairs. But that did not work for me. It just broke off more. I have been bunning what seems like forever and still hanging   between shoulder and apl. Do you think I should bite the bullet and just trim all across blunt. Just seems like I have been down that road and still end up in the same place. Last year in May cut my hair and here I am about to do the same thing. Any advice for how to maintain once I do cut. I thought bunning was the answer but apparently not :-(((((((( Help!! Lol


 

Hi Shelew!

I had that same thing happen when I first started my hhj.
What's more, I had been wet baggy bunning too, which was awful for my hair type. 
I have fine hair that is texlaxed, so I no longer bun at all.
I discovered that any type of pulling....even loose buns, eventually created too much stress on the same strands and as a result, they used to break.

I did what you did and got it all evened out and now, I only french twist my hair into a banana chignon going up the back of my head using big, wide hairpins...nothing that clamps or pulls&tugs on my hair.
Yoou might want to look into a different type of protective style or maybe slightly dust rather than trim.

Once you do get rid of the ends you plan to cut/trim/or dust, you might look into ayurveda for strengthening your hair.

I had the same "hump" situation and had thought my hair wouldn't get past SL or APL, but then I started using powders like Maka, Brahmi, Amla, Hibiscus, Fenugreek and Henna...mixed into my dc to make them more of a 1 step process and my hair began to prosper.

You can even throw in some essential oils to make your dc/ayurveda pack more potent and penetrating.

I do this twice a week and am amazed with the results, so please keep your faith and hope and know that you too, can find (through trial and error maybe) what works best for you, get over this hump, and grow long luxurious hair. Just stick with it!

Hhj!


----------



## naija24

I haven't washed my hair in 3 weeks so I finally did it yesterday and oh my god. It's like I never relaxed my hair at all. My whole head, with the exception of maybe .5 inches, feels like all new growth. I think this is because most of my hair was underprocessed and it's been a month since my last relaxer. 

I easier have maybe a good inch of new growth right now 

My hair looks like a hot mess though. I want to relax it today but I washed it yesterday. This is bad, yes?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> I haven't washed my hair in 3 weeks so I finally did it yesterday and oh my god. It's like I never relaxed my hair at all. My whole head, with the exception of maybe .5 inches, feels like all new growth. I think this is because most of my hair was underprocessed and it's been a month since my last relaxer.
> 
> I easier have maybe a good inch of new growth right now
> 
> My hair looks like a hot mess though. I want to relax it today but I washed it yesterday. This is bad, yes?



If you didn't irritate your scalp then you shld have no pblms relaxing today.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

ghanagirl23 said:


> ORS heat protector serum and the tresemme heat protector spray



Yup. I use both these as well.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Shelew

I trim at every relaxer even though it is not neccessary because I protect my ends 100% of the time anyway. However I'm paranoid & a half an inch wont make you bald.


----------



## quirkydimples

Cattypus1 said:


> Hey, quirkydimples!  It's been a minute. How do you use the Nexxus with your relaxer?



It has been a while. I haven't actually used it yet. I was planning to use Emergencee as my mid-step protein when I relax this weekend and deep condition with humectress.


----------



## Cattypus1

quirkydimples said:


> It has been a while. I haven't actually used it yet. I was planning to use Emergencee as my mid-step protein when I relax this weekend and deep condition with humectress.



I'm relaxing this weekend myself. I plan to use the Mizani BB Pherphecting cream as my mid-relaxer step. I have the Emergencee but I had never thought of using it there. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## naija24

pre_medicalrulz said:


> If you didn't irritate your scalp then you shld have no pblms relaxing today.


 
pre_medicalrulz, how would I know I didn't irritate it? I used SheaMoisture shampoo and conditioner yesterday. I don't know if that matters.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24

Sometimes us ladies like a good scratch of the scalp while shampooing. Its all good unless you're relaxing & that very spot you scratched starts to burn a sore in your scalp from the relaxer.


----------



## Shelew

grow said:


> Once you do get rid of the ends you plan to cut/trim/or dust, you might look into ayurveda for strengthening your hair.
> 
> I had the same "hump" situation and had thought my hair wouldn't get past SL or APL, but then I started using powders like Maka, Brahmi, Amla, Hibiscus, Fenugreek and Henna...mixed into my dc to make them more of a 1 step process and my hair began to prosper.
> 
> You can even throw in some essential oils to make your dc/ayurveda pack more potent and penetrating.
> 
> I do this twice a week and am amazed with the results, so please keep your faith and hope and know that you too, can find (through trial and error maybe) what works best for you, get over this hump, and grow long luxurious hair. Just stick with it!
> 
> Hhj!



Hi Grow. Yes I had bought some of the powders you mentioned from an Indian store a while back but I did not know what to do with them when I got home.  I said I better not jump on this wagon and forgot to research because I was looking for something to make my hair a little stronger at the time.  Now those powders won't make it like straw will it?  That is what I was afraid of and left it alone. Thanks for the advice I will have to give those powders another look


----------



## Shelew

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Shelew
> 
> I trim at every relaxer even though it is not neccessary because I protect my ends 100% of the time anyway. However I'm paranoid & a half an inch wont make you bald.



Thanks!  Yes I know it won't make me bald to trim the ends but good grief it sure seems like a lot is gone when they are gone. I think because I imagine those wispy strands are all filled in back there! Lol!


----------



## ghanagirl23

Hey ladies I have a question when you trim your ends do you do it when its wet or dry ? thanks


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

ghanagirl23 said:


> Hey ladies I have a question when you trim your ends do you do it when its wet or dry ? thanks



I do it when its dried & flat ironed only.


----------



## Evolving78

ghanagirl23 said:


> Hey ladies I have a question when you trim your ends do you do it when its wet or dry ? thanks



dry.  it's better to do it on flat ironed hair because the hair is straight. if you do it on air dried hair, you might be cutting off good progress just because it might look rough and not smooth.  i got that bad.


----------



## Evolving78

naija24 said:


> pre_medicalrulz, how would I know I didn't irritate it? I used SheaMoisture shampoo and conditioner yesterday. I don't know if that matters.



base your scalp really well


----------



## Saludable84

Hey ladies. Finally relaxed after 11 weeks. I used Mizani Butter Blends Lye Normal and it turned out really well. Only smoothed 1x after application. Left my hair with good texture, about 70% and it straightens with roller sets or stays slightly curled when air dried. I have been at BSL for the last year and was happy I didn't have to cut for this relaxer.

Grammatical Errors Courtesy of iPhone and Wonky iOS Updates


----------



## Saludable84

naija24 said:


> I haven't washed my hair in 3 weeks so I finally did it yesterday and oh my god. It's like I never relaxed my hair at all. My whole head, with the exception of maybe .5 inches, feels like all new growth. I think this is because most of my hair was underprocessed and it's been a month since my last relaxer.
> 
> I easier have maybe a good inch of new growth right now
> 
> My hair looks like a hot mess though. I want to relax it today but I washed it yesterday. This is bad, yes?



Is that an inch on top of the under processed hair? It should be ok to relax, just find that protein the day before.

Grammatical Errors Courtesy of iPhone and Wonky iOS Updates


----------



## Saludable84

ghanagirl23 said:


> Hey ladies I have a question when you trim your ends do you do it when its wet or dry ? thanks



Dry. Your hair is very deceiving when wet.

Grammatical Errors Courtesy of iPhone and Wonky iOS Updates


----------



## ghanagirl23

Thanks ladies


----------



## gabulldawg

I've been weaved up for almost a month now. I love it, but I'm starting to get the itch to touch up! I will reach my three month stretch mark on 4/25. My plan is to keep this weave in for 8 weeks, which would be around 5/9 I think. I'm planning to try to hold out until around that mark. I hope to gain a good bit of growth and health. I think I will also do another sew in after I take a break for a couple of weeks and get my touch up.


----------



## mshoneyfly

grow said:


> Hi Shelew!
> 
> I had that same thing happen when I first started my hhj.
> What's more, I had been wet baggy bunning too, which was awful for my hair type.
> I have fine hair that is texlaxed, so I no longer bun at all.
> I discovered that any type of pulling....even loose buns, eventually created too much stress on the same strands and as a result, they used to break.
> 
> I did what you did and got it all evened out and now, I only french twist my hair into a banana chignon going up the back of my head using big, wide hairpins...nothing that clamps or pulls&tugs on my hair.
> Yoou might want to look into a different type of protective style or maybe slightly dust rather than trim.
> 
> Once you do get rid of the ends you plan to cut/trim/or dust, you might look into ayurveda for strengthening your hair.
> 
> I had the same "hump" situation and had thought my hair wouldn't get past SL or APL, but then I started using powders like Maka, Brahmi, Amla, Hibiscus, Fenugreek and Henna...mixed into my dc to make them more of a 1 step process and my hair began to prosper.
> 
> You can even throw in some essential oils to make your dc/ayurveda pack more potent and penetrating.
> 
> I do this twice a week and am amazed with the results, so please keep your faith and hope and know that you too, can find (through trial and error maybe) what works best for you, get over this hump, and grow long luxurious hair. Just stick with it!
> 
> Hhj!


 
grow
I have also been doing ayurvedic glosses mixed with conditioner since February but I am afraid of doing them too often. Its comforting to know you have good results doing them twice a week!

A few questions if I may:
Is your fenugreek in seed or a powder form? How do you use the fenugreek? Do you have any good DC recipes to share? 

I have it in the seed form and was thinking about trying a coffee grinder to get a powder. I find the powders easier to use than seeds, leaves roots.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Hey ladies! Im currently 7 weeks post and my NG is feeling like im about 12 weeks post lol not good. I need to braid this ish up!!! Sooo trying to stetch to at least 16 weeks 20 tops.


----------



## mschristine

I'm going to stop relaxing my nape for a while until I can get it back to a super healthy status like the rest of my hair. It really can't take being relaxed right now so that part my hair is going to get some extra special treatment and protection for at least the rest of the year


----------



## quirkydimples

Just relaxed using Linange Shea Butter relaxer. I used Nexxus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor as my mid-step protein, Mizani BB chelating & neutralizing shampoo twice, followed by the Linange neutralizer for five minutes. Right now I've got Nexxus Humectress on under my heating cap. Trying to decide if I'm going to rinse it out tonight or in the morning.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

quirkydimples said:


> Just relaxed using Linange Shea Butter relaxer. I used Nexxus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor as my mis-step protein, Mizani BB chelating & neutralizing shampoo twice, followed by the Linange neutralizer for five minutes. Right now I've got Nexxus Humectress on under my heating cap. Trying to decide if I'm going to rinse it out tonight or in the morning.



Girl you're using all my favorite products!! #NexxusLover


----------



## quirkydimples

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Girl you're using all my favorite products!! #NexxusLover



I've read such good things about the line, so I thought I'd give it a try. Now that I've identified my hair as fine, I'm trying to find the best products/routine for it.


----------



## Supergirl

Saludable84 said:


> Hey ladies. Finally relaxed after 11 weeks. I used Mizani Butter Blends Lye Normal and it turned out really well. Only smoothed 1x after application. Left my hair with good texture, about 70% and it straightens with roller sets or stays slightly curled when air dried. I have been at BSL for the last year and was happy I didn't have to cut for this relaxer.
> 
> Grammatical Errors Courtesy of iPhone and Wonky iOS Updates



Saludable84

Beautiful, thick, and fabulous ends!


----------



## ScorpioLove

Relaxed after 3 months and 3 weeks. I  dont think i will be stretching longer than that anymore. I finished with just enough perm to finish my whole head so little was wasted and it came out ok to me. I will cut in december but for now dusting will have to do. 


Not sure why my bra and my waist is so close. Its like a 3 inch difference but it may be that im on the short side


----------



## quirkydimples

Haven't done anything to my hair, but am considering getting a blunt cut because my ends bother me. Maybe two inches?


----------



## Shelew

quirkydimples said:


> Haven't done anything to my hair, but am considering getting a blunt cut because my ends bother me. Maybe two inches?



Your hair looks very similar to my hair. I was thinking about cutting mine too. Last year this time I did but somehow it came back to the same look! I was flat ironing each week though after washing and putting in a bun but i was gonna leave the flat iron alone and just moisturize after my air drying and see if that helps my ends any. For now just gonna dust.


----------



## gabulldawg

I'm thinking about stretching my relaxer with sew ins. I have been wearing a sew in for the past month and just took it down. I want to put the hair back in, but I had been thinking I needed a touch up. But then I started thinking that I may want to just keep stretching my relaxer. My biggest concern is that I've never really stretched past 3 months. I will be at 3 months on 4/25. I had a bit of a time with detangling this go round. I may always have a hard time, but i hated it this time. 

Any ladies have tips or advice on stretching with a relaxer? My goal would be to try to wear the next sew in for 8 weeks and then MAYBE get a touch up after that, depending on how I feel.


----------



## lamaria211

I'm so excited to be coming to the end of my first 6 month stretch!!! I'll be touching up the first week in May


----------



## Cattypus1

quirkydimples said:


> Haven't done anything to my hair, but am considering getting a blunt cut because my ends bother me. Maybe two inches?



My ends are working my nerves too but I'm trying to resist and hide them with twist-outs.


----------



## Cattypus1

lamaria211 said:


> I'm so excited to be coming to the end of my first 6 month stretch!!! I'll be touching up the first week in May



Congrats on your stretch...quite an accomplishment to do it successfully.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Shelew said:


> Your hair looks very similar to my hair. I was thinking about cutting mine too. Last year this time I did but somehow it came back to the same look! I was flat ironing each week though after washing and putting in a bun but i was gonna leave the flat iron alone and just moisturize after my air drying and see if that helps my ends any. For now just gonna dust.



That will help your ends 110%! Go for it!


----------



## Shelew

pre_medicalrulz said:


> That will help your ends 110%! Go for it!



I hope so. Love your hair!  I showed up here in 2010 with your beginning length and practically still the same. What is your regimen and what wigs are you wearing. Maybe I need to revisit that. They don't seem to sit right on my head though so never got into them lol


----------



## JazziLady!

Im finding that my texlaxed hair loves natural hair practices.  My hair is benefitting tremendously from henna and Caruso steam rollers.  I blow dry on medium once a week  but other than that I rarely put any other heat in it.  I am horrible at roller setting my hair so Caruso is the next best thing.  It's quick and simple.  I could do it everyday if I wanted to.  I usually roll my hair with satin covered sponge rollers at night.  I am also starting to co wash and I have a incorporated aloe Vera juice into my wash, conditioner and leave in conditioner.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Shelew

Girl I wear any & every wig I can get my hands on. LOL Short bob, chinese bangs, long/curly, long/straight, etc. But what I don't wear is cheap lace fronts. That'll pull my edges straight off my head. I'm not about that life.


----------



## mrs.reese

JazziLady! said:


> Im finding that my texlaxed hair loves natural hair practices.  My hair is benefitting tremendously from henna and Caruso steam rollers.  I blow dry on medium once a week  but other than that I rarely put any other heat in it.  I am horrible at roller setting my hair so Caruso is the next best thing.  It's quick and simple.  I could do it everyday if I wanted to.  I usually roll my hair with satin covered sponge rollers at night.  I am also starting to co wash and I have a incorporated aloe Vera juice into my wash, conditioner and leave in conditioner.



ITA. I was natural for 5yrs before I texlaxed in Jan. I kept the same regimen and my hair is thriving!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Shelew
> 
> Girl I wear any & every wig I can get my hands on. LOL Short bob, chinese bangs, long/curly, long/straight, etc. But what I don't wear is cheap lace fronts. That'll pull my edges straight off my head. I'm not about that life.



pre_medicalrulz

What do you do to your hair underneath your wigs? And how is it styled?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> What do you do to your hair underneath your wigs? And how is it styled?



They are in several celie plaits. Nothing special.


----------



## Saludable84

quirkydimples said:


> Haven't done anything to my hair, but am considering getting a blunt cut because my ends bother me. Maybe two inches?



Cut it little by little. It really isn't that bad.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## quirkydimples

Saludable84 said:


> Cut it little by little. It really isn't that bad.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Here's a better photo. My husband says it's just my layers, but it looks bad to me.


----------



## TamedTresses

quirkydimples said:


> Here's a better photo. My husband says it's just my layers, but it looks bad to me.



Do you wear your hair down a lot or mostly in PS? Personally, I would go ahead and trim at least 2" and then continue to gradually trim, but I love blunt ends. If you mostly wear PS then you can probably get away with trimming gradually if that is your preference...as long as your ends aren't damaged.


----------



## quirkydimples

TamedTresses said:


> Do you wear your hair down a lot or mostly in PS? Personally, I would go ahead and trim at least 2" and then continue to gradually trim, but I love blunt ends. If you mostly wear PS then you can probably get away with trimming gradually if that is your preference...as long as your ends aren't damaged.



Just got back from Style America. Six bucks for a trim, plus they had a buy 1 get 2 sale! Took off two inches.

I normally wear buns because my ends looked like rats had been chewing on them, but I may wear it down more now.


----------



## Saludable84

quirkydimples said:


> Just got back from Style America. Six bucks for a trim, plus they had a buy 1 get 2 sale! Took off two inches.
> 
> I normally wear buns because my ends looked like rats had been chewing on them, but I may wear it down more now.



It's looks really good now. Just hide them ends for now and ps and m&s the hell outta that sucka! I've been there. It works.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## TamedTresses

quirkydimples said:


> Just got back from Style America. Six bucks for a trim, plus they had a buy 1 get 2 sale! Took off two inches.
> 
> I normally wear buns because my ends looked like rats had been chewing on them, but I may wear it down more now.



Your ends look much better.  Keep up on your moisturizing and sealing and your PS and you will have those two inches back in no time. Also, dusting regularly as well as doing search and destroys will help to keep split ends at bay.


----------



## Evolving78

quirkydimples said:


> Here's a better photo. My husband says it's just my layers, but it looks bad to me.



your ends don't look bad.  i think you want it to be more even, but you would cut off a lot.  i say trim little by little, or if you don't care, go for it and cut it.


----------



## freckledface

Does anyone wear twist outs? If so plz post pics and tell us your technique.


----------



## Shelew

quirkydimples said:


> Just got back from Style America. Six bucks for a trim, plus they had a buy 1 get 2 sale! Took off two inches.
> 
> I normally wear buns because my ends looked like rats had been chewing on them, but I may wear it down more now.



Oh it looks nice and actually not too much shorter. You have inspired me to go ahead and get my bad ends gone too. The wait and see was unsuccessful for me


----------



## Cattypus1

freckledface said:


> Does anyone wear twist outs? If so plz post pics and tell us your technique.



I wear twist outs all the time. I part with my fingers...Slightly damp hair. I rewet the ends and use endpapers to keep them smooth. 10 twists in the back, 9 or 10 in the front. I use straws on the ends with a large bobby pin. I can go about 5 days if I "pineapple" at night.


----------



## freckledface

Oh nice!! I'm dying to try one out thank you cattypus


----------



## Raspberry

Last fall I asked LHCF for salon recommendations in my area and I got a good lead from a poster. I was all set to book an appointment but a co-worker kept saying I should go to her stylist so I decided to give that a shot instead.  MISTAKE. The woman overcharged me, overprocessed my  hair, and acted vindictive when I questioned her pricing. If the service and salon setup environment were stellar I could've justified the price but neither was the case.. I'm being PC right now or else I would go in  The overprocessing combined with stress led to a setback where I had to cut from APL back to SL 

I finally booked an appt at the salon recommended by an LHCF member and am very pleased with the outcome. She does both natural and relaxed hair and truly seemed knowledgeable about healthy hair products and regimens. She used Influance relaxer and my hair was left soft with a lot of body, not the limp pin straight thing. She was also very professional overall and fairly priced. Not to mention all her products smelled nice and this is the best my hair has ever smelled right after a touch-up.

I should've known to trust an LHCF sister in the first place, I might've avoided the setback smh. Oh well, I've learned my lesson now


----------



## Cattypus1

freckledface said:


> Oh nice!! I'm dying to try one out thank you cattypus



I have to say that my fave styling product of all time is Wen styling gel. It is soft day-1, no crunch with great hold and shine. The curls and waves in the pic (today) are from Monday's wash day.


----------



## quirkydimples

Shelew said:


> Oh it looks nice and actually not too much shorter. You have inspired me to go ahead and get my bad ends gone too. The wait and see was unsuccessful for me



I feel really good about my cut. I realize that I'm one of those people who likes blunt ends. The bob is my absolute favorite hairstyle...always has been. I'll still bun most of the time, but now I'll be able to feel good about the way my hair looks when I wear it down and straight. 

Full disclosure: I'm one of those people, who when she was natural, would periodically wear a bald fade. I'm trying to see how long I can get my hair, but it's not that serious for me.


----------



## TamedTresses

I'm only about 10 days post and I'm already thinking about getting some Senegalese twists or finally trying a weave. I want a break from having to do my hair.


----------



## Mande30

freckledface said:


> Does anyone wear twist outs? If so plz post pics and tell us your technique.


 
freckledface

I'm new to twist outs, so I'm still feeling my way.....Twist out on 6 weeks post hair

1. Divide hair into seven or eight sections- depending on the way I want it to fall.  Spritz with water to make damp.

2.  Moisturize and seal each section, adding a little bit more oil so I will not have a fizzy mess.

3.  Two strand twist each section (no cornrow) leaving about 1/2 inch loose at the end (I find that if I twist all the way down, my ends get dry and I have SSK's ).

4.  Roll the end with a small satin covered roller, cover with satin scarf.

5.  When I untwist and separate the next morning I make sure to coat my fingers with a little EVCO to prevent frizz.


----------



## naturalpride

freckledface said:


> Does anyone wear twist outs? If so plz post pics and tell us your technique.







I do five flat twist on wet hair and use satin rollers on the ends. Some times I use Goody Elastics instead of the rollers and air dry.


----------



## Evolving78

quirkydimples said:


> I feel really good about my cut. I realize that I'm one of those people who likes blunt ends. The bob is my absolute favorite hairstyle...always has been. I'll still bun most of the time, but now I'll be able to feel good about the way my hair looks when I wear it down and straight.
> 
> Full disclosure: I'm one of those people, who when she was natural, would periodically wear a bald fade. I'm trying to see how long I can get my hair, but it's not that serious for me.



i am very quick to cut all of my hair off and rock a fade.  i can't believe i have made it this far without doing so.


----------



## freckledface

Thank you for all the pictures! I'll try on my next off day and be sure to post pics.


----------



## Saludable84

Supergirl said:


> Saludable84
> 
> Beautiful, thick, and fabulous ends!



You can pat yourself on the back for that because I use your DC's.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

I did a sew-in today to switch it up. 





I'm very proud

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

it is still too cold to use NTM silk as a leave-in.  i had to go back to using Cantu leave-in.  my hair was feeling dry and straw like.  it feels better again.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

shortdub78
The same happened to me when using HE Long Term Relationship leave in lol. So i opened my good ole jar of cantu and my hair was indeed happy!!!


----------



## Shelew

CafedeBelleza said:


> I did a sew-in today to switch it up.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 205939
> 
> I'm very proud
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Great job! Looks nice


----------



## teezee22

I have been on and off this site for a few years. I try having healthy hair and whenever i have a setback i give up. I really want to try this time. I have relaxed 4b hair. I relax with Mizani butter blend. I have been stretching my relaxers. I stretch for 12weeks. I just had a baby in July and experienced a lot of shedding. I have been giving my hair a lot of TLC with twice weekly DC and co-washes and trying to balance moisture n protein. I then put in a weave to try protect my hair n give it a rest. I was washing once a week n moisturising three times a week. Had the sewin for four weeks. I took it out on sat n had a lot of shedding i think plus breakage. My hair has thinned out so much. I did a two step aphogee treatment yesterday n its helped followed with DC using AO HSR with coconut. Feeling disappointed n discouraged. Help. I never use direct heat. I only rollerset my hair under hood dryer. Help


----------



## teezee22

I don't know maybe weaves just ain't for me


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

teezee22 said:


> I don't know maybe weaves just ain't for me



I tried sew ins and it didnt work for me either. Maybe you can try other protective styles or low manipulation styles like crotchets, braid out, twist out, box braids, or wigs to name a few. 
Dont feel discouraged at all. We all had setbacks, and we all bounced back. Just remember to be patient and remember you're on a hair journey. It takes time and also know that "A watched pot NEVER boils" lol. Hope this helps!!


----------



## teezee22

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I tried sew ins and it didnt work for me either. Maybe you can try other protective styles or low manipulation styles like crotchets, braid out, twist out, box braids, or wigs to name a few.
> Dont feel discouraged at all. We all had setbacks, and we all bounced back. Just remember to be patient and remember you're on a hair journey. It takes time and also know that "A watched pot NEVER boils" lol. Hope this helps!!



Thank you. I think i will try some of the ones you have suggested.


----------



## heirloom

teezee22 When you take down a weave its always going to look like a lot of shedding. It's normal to have 100 shed hairs a day. Multiply that by 28 days. It's going to look a lot but it's not excessive


----------



## mochalocks

I'd love if my crown braid could last until the weekend. :0/ that might not happen.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

Shelew said:


> Great job! Looks nice



Thanks my students went crazy today. You'd have thought I'd died my hair pink. 
Maybe it's because I bun daily.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

teezee22 - glad to see you commit to having healthier hair!


----------



## mochalocks

Now I'm obsessed at looking at different braid hair styles now. Re- did my crown braid yesterday morning, and i might just keep it until Sunday. 

Can't wait to get a fresh relaxer next week though.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Bored w/ hair all together. June will be 3 years on the hj. Time for change.


----------



## mschristine

My nape was really giving me too many issues..so I cut it down to about an inch...looks and feels so much better. Probably wont relax that area for the rest of the year


----------



## teezee22

Really trying to keep my hair moisturised. I have the ORS olive oil to use for rhetorically C in the LOC method is it any good


----------



## Americka

Relaxed today @ 10 weeks...


----------



## D.Lisha

Shampoo'ed my hair last night and incorporated a black tea rinse. Did an overnight dc and planning on washing it out sometime soon. 

I'm really digging these black tea rinses, I just wished I started with them earlier into my hair journe!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

they carry Silicon Mix an another dominican brand at a bss around my house. i think i am going to buy and try the SM treatment this weekend.  i want to try it on my DD and see if it gives her a lot of slip.  if it works for her, then hopefully it will work for my new growth when that kicks in.

i just used QH garlic shampoo and i like it.  even though it is clear, it didn't give my a stripped feeling.  i am going to continue to strengthen my hair, so if i do decide to go to a stylist for my next touchup, my hair will be in tip top shape.  i don't think i will let her style my hair, just do the relaxer process.  i will just go home with a plastic cap on my head.  when i got my hair done last summer, the girl was very gentle.  if she is there, i might try her again.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm getting a weave next week. Over this


----------



## niknakmac

I hate when I buy a new product and it just dries out my hair.  I had to load my hair up with stay so soft rub in and olive oil.  I should just stick to what I know works.  11 weeks post and counting.


----------



## ghanagirl23

Hey ladies I want to know do you guys oil or creams to mostiure and which brands

also what shampoo do you use for clarifying ? I had in a sew in for 6 weeks took it out today washed my hair with aphogee gheeze my hair was sooooo dry it I lost so much hair detangling  I did follow up with a deep condition but still


----------



## Evolving78

ghanagirl23 said:


> Hey ladies I want to know do you guys oil or creams to mostiure and which brands
> 
> also what shampoo do you use for clarifying ? I had in a sew in for 6 weeks took it out today washed my hair with aphogee gheeze my hair was sooooo dry it I lost so much hair detangling  I did follow up with a deep condition but still



i use mizani chelating, kera care 1st lather, ors creamy aloe. you need a moisturizing shampoo.  try creme of nature argan oil shampoo.  also, oils nourish the hair and seal moisture in, but they don't moisturize.  water based moisturizers, leave-ins, and conditioners moisturize. there is a method called 
LOC (liquid,oil,cream). i use a liquid moisturizer (wave nouveau moisturizing mist), coconut oil, and cantu leave-in as my cream.  

did u detangle first after removing your sew-in?  be careful with aphogee products.  they are full of protein. what did you deep condition with?


----------



## Lilmama1011

ghanagirl23 said:


> Hey ladies I want to know do you guys oil or creams to mostiure and which brands
> 
> also what shampoo do you use for clarifying ? I had in a sew in for 6 weeks took it out today washed my hair with aphogee gheeze my hair was sooooo dry it I lost so much hair detangling  I did follow up with a deep condition but still


 
since it was so dry I think you should pre poo first to get some extra moisture before shampooing


----------



## ghanagirl23

shortdub78 said:


> i use mizani chelating, kera care 1st lather, ors creamy aloe. you need a moisturizing shampoo.  try creme of nature argan oil shampoo.  also, oils nourish the hair and seal moisture in, but they don't moisturize.  water based moisturizers, leave-ins, and conditioners moisturize. there is a method called
> LOC (liquid,oil,cream). i use a liquid moisturizer (wave nouveau moisturizing mist), coconut oil, and cantu leave-in as my cream.
> 
> did u detangle first after removing your sew-in?  be careful with aphogee products.  they are full of protein. what did you deep condition with?



yeah I made sure to detangle I have creme of nature argan oil shampoo and conditioner and the leave in I have cantu but I dont know know it leaves feels my hair feeling sticky 

I used the africas best conditioner 

I think I will just co wash my hair today


----------



## ghanagirl23

Lilmama1011 said:


> since it was so dry I think you should pre poo first to get some extra moisture before shampooing




okay thank you will do next time


----------



## Britt

Only 6 weeks post. I have been washing twice a week and airdrying. I kinda prefer my airdried hair as it makes my hair look thicker. If I want it super silky I'll rollerset it. Gonna wash and airdry later on this evening. Love the feeling of clean hair and scalp.


----------



## ScorpioLove

i wish there was a way to grow my nape extra fast. its only like 4-6 inches long because most of it broke off at some point last year. its my fault though. i should not let others detangle my hair.  i just hate how my hair looks from the back. 
my nape stays frizzy even with a flat iron. it doesnt take well to perms. like its just a patch of hair that is way off from everyone else


----------



## Saludable84

Why has no one told me that CHI Silk Infusion for rollersets is the bomb!!! I only have a sample size, but that 8oz bottle is about to be scooped up quick!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

ghanagirl23 said:


> Hey ladies I want to know do you guys oil or creams to mostiure and which brands
> 
> also what shampoo do you use for clarifying ? I had in a sew in for 6 weeks took it out today washed my hair with aphogee gheeze my hair was sooooo dry it I lost so much hair detangling  I did follow up with a deep condition but still



I use coconut oil as my choice oil and for my cream i use Cantu leave in repair cream. To clarify i use ORS creamy aloe shampoo and follow it with a moisturizing poo like Elasta QP moisturizing shampoo which is sulfate free and very mositurizing IMO. I hear alot of ladies mention the LOC method in which a liquid is used first. I havent personally tried this but if i did i would probably use my rosewater mix for the L in this LOC method. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Babygrowth

Saludable84 said:


> Why has no one told me that CHI Silk Infusion for rollersets is the bomb!!! I only have a sample size, but that 8oz bottle is about to be scooped up quick!



How did you use it? I just bought a bottle but I want to make sure I use it right. Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

Babygrowth said:


> How did you use it? I just bought a bottle but I want to make sure I use it right. Saludable84



Well, I roller set in sections and sometimes my hair dries a little faster than I roll, so all I did was re-wet each section and applied a dime sized amount of CHI to my hands, rubbed it, then applied it to the lower length of my hair, then closer to the roots, then smoothed down to catch the ends again. Last, just roll. I dont do a dime size to the whole head because its not practical. I have 5 sections and I used a dime-size to less on each section depending on size. 

At first your going to think "This isnt enough" but it is and you will see it when you hair finally dries. If you use too much, I could see it leaving a film. Just remember less is more and you should be fine.


----------



## ghanagirl23

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I use coconut oil as my choice oil and for my cream i use Cantu leave in repair cream. To clarify i use ORS creamy aloe shampoo and follow it with a moisturizing poo like Elasta QP moisturizing shampoo which is sulfate free and very mositurizing IMO. I hear alot of ladies mention the LOC method in which a liquid is used first. I havent personally tried this but if i did i would probably use my rosewater mix for the L in this LOC method. Hope this helps!!



thanks a lot I will go ahead and purchase the ors creamy aloe shampoo


----------



## ghanagirl23

Since my hair is thin when I end this stretch in august I am going to telax instead because relaxing bone straight is not helping me lol


----------



## mshoneyfly

ghanagirl23 said:


> Since my hair is thin when I end this stretch in august I am going to telax instead because relaxing bone straight is not helping me lol



ghanagirl23
This is one of the best decisions I have made for my fine, 4b hair. I love seeing my texture but still having manageable hair. When my hair is straight, i can easily see my bone straight ends. I am finally retaining length. Wish I would have texturized a long time ago :/


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

^^^same for me. Once i realized what texlaxing was and started doing so myself, i have noticed my hair has thickened up tremendously. I can see texture as well and i love it. My hair is thriving and im happy about it


----------



## ghanagirl23

mshoneyfly said:


> ghanagirl23
> This is one of the best decisions I have made for my fine, 4b hair. I love seeing my texture but still having manageable hair. When my hair is straight, i can easily see my bone straight ends. I am finally retaining length. Wish I would have texturized a long time ago :/



Lol your response has me so excited to telax in august I cant wait to try it do you add oils to your relaxer or ?


----------



## mshoneyfly

ghanagirl23 said:


> Lol your response has me so excited to telax in august I cant wait to try it do you add oils to your relaxer or ?



ghanagirl23
Yes. I have been using just for me texture softener and it comes with a sunflower oil mixture. The directions say to put 1/2 the oil in relaxer and half on your entire hair shaft but I pour the entire bottle in (4 oz). I then put my own safflower oil on my hair shaft.

I also base my scalp with vaseline and also put conditioner on my hair shaft (before the oil).


----------



## ghanagirl23

mshoneyfly said:


> ghanagirl23
> Yes. I have been using just for me texture softener and it comes with a sunflower oil mixture. The directions say to put 1/2 the oil in relaxer and half on your entire hair shaft but I pour the entire bottle in (4 oz). I then put my own safflower oil on my hair shaft.
> 
> I also base my scalp with vaseline and also put conditioner on my hair shaft (before the oil).



Oh okay I use creme of nature argan oil relaxer so I can just put some argan  oil in it then thanks by the way


----------



## shasha8685

Can't wait for my relaxer on Saturday! I'm 16/17 weeks post so it's time....


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I've got a tender spot on my scalp that hurts only when i touch it. After googling info some believe its growth. I wanted to poo today but that spot makes me rethink that. WTH is going on????

Suny


----------



## Evolving78

for the last few days, i have been applying coconut oil to my hair first, bunning it, then liberally spraying my hair with my moisturizing spray.  it seems my hair has been staying moisturized using this method.  and having a humidifier has helped too.  i plan on doing this for awhile. 

it would be nice if i could wear a bun this weekend for an outing, but my face is too chubby right now.  i don't want to look like a fat squirrel.  so i gotta wear my hair down.


----------



## Mande30

shortdub78 said:


> for the last few days, i have been applying coconut oil to my hair first, bunning it, then liberally spraying my hair with my moisturizing spray. it seems my hair has been staying moisturized using this method. and having a humidifier has helped too. i plan on doing this for awhile.
> 
> it would be nice if i could wear a bun this weekend for an outing, but my face is too chubby right now. i don't want to look like a fat squirrel. so i gotta wear my hair down.


 
shortdub78

too funny....this is the exact reason why I can't (more like refuse to) wear buns or any other pulled back style.  It makes my head look too small for my body and my face shape does not support that type of style.  It is quite unfortunate, seeing that everyone raves about the retention from wearing buns.  My journey to my goals may take a little longer and I have to ALWAYS be on my A game when it comes to caring for my hair. But  I just refuse to look like a ragamuffin (except at the gym).


----------



## Saludable84

shasha8685 said:


> Can't wait for my relaxer on Saturday! I'm 16/17 weeks post so it's time....



Love your blog!


----------



## ghanagirl23

hey ladies that use wigs as protective style how do you take care of your edges under your weaves ? and do you buy it from the store or make it and if you do what cap do u use ?


----------



## shasha8685

Saludable84 said:


> Love your blog!



Aww thanks!


----------



## mochalocks

Anyone not get a blow out after they come from under the dryer? - the Dominicans love to do a blow out. 

I didn't get a blow out this past Wednesday when I went to the salon, and I really don't see the difference.  I think I'm going to stop getting them from now on.


----------



## Evolving78

mochalocks said:


> Anyone not get a blow out after they come from under the dryer? - the Dominicans love to do a blow out.
> 
> I didn't get a blow out this past Wednesday when I went to the salon, and I really don't see the difference.  I think I'm going to stop getting them from now on.



just get a roller set and keep it moving. do they know how to do a silk wrap?


----------



## Evolving78

ghanagirl23 said:


> hey ladies that use wigs as protective style how do you take care of your edges under your weaves ? and do you buy it from the store or make it and if you do what cap do u use ?



when i wear my wig, i have a satin spandex cap that i use.  i turn it inside out so the smooth shiny part is on my hair.  there are satin/silk caps that you can purchase online.  i got my cap from the beauty supply store.

i had to sleep pretty last night.  i am going to touch my curls up with my hot rollers.

i will be doing a protein treatment this coming tuesday.  i am going to use the Aphogee 2 step.  my hair isover processed and i need to strengthen it back up.  i think from my last relaxer, i left it in too long, but i had way too much oil in it.  i'm going back to lye too.


----------



## Saludable84

mochalocks said:


> Anyone not get a blow out after they come from under the dryer? - the Dominicans love to do a blow out.
> 
> I didn't get a blow out this past Wednesday when I went to the salon, and I really don't see the difference.  I think I'm going to stop getting them from now on.



I use to tell them blow the roots or just tell then to wrap it.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## mschristine

Going to shampoo only twice a month. I need to more disciplined with my M&S twice a day. Since I cut my hair so short in the back I need to make sure I keep it conditioned and moisturized so it can grow back thicker and stronger


----------



## mochalocks

shortdub78 said:


> just get a roller set and keep it moving. do they know how to do a silk wrap?



Yes they know how to do silk wraps.

Sent from my iPhone, and iPod touch's 3rd cousin...the iPad mini


----------



## xu93texas

ghanagirl23 said:


> hey ladies that use wigs as protective style how do you take care of your edges under your weaves ? and do you buy it from the store or make it and if you do what cap do u use ?


 
I also wear a satin spandex wrap underneath my wig. I moisturize and seal before putting on my wig. I also rub in some type of pomade or jbco onto my edges and nape every morning and evening.


----------



## ghanagirl23

shortdub78 said:


> when i wear my wig, i have a satin spandex cap that i use.  i turn it inside out so the smooth shiny part is on my hair.  there are satin/silk caps that you can purchase online.  i got my cap from the beauty supply store.
> 
> i had to sleep pretty last night.  i am going to touch my curls up with my hot rollers.
> 
> i will be doing a protein treatment this coming tuesday.  i am going to use the Aphogee 2 step.  my hair isover processed and i need to strengthen it back up.  i think from my last relaxer, i left it in too long, but i had way too much oil in it.  i'm going back to lye too.



alright thanks for the tip


----------



## ghanagirl23

xu93texas said:


> I also wear a satin spandex wrap underneath my wig. I moisturize and seal before putting on my wig. I also rub in some type of pomade or jbco onto my edges and nape every morning and evening.



okay dokie thanks I will be doing this when I get my first wig


----------



## cherishlove

Didnt realize so many Indians wore wigs.  You're not fooling me honey.  I know.....


----------



## ghanagirl23

soldier4hair said:


> Didnt realize so many Indians wore wigs.  You're not fooling me honey.  I know.....



lol wow I had no idea they did


----------



## cherishlove

ghanagirl23 said:


> lol wow I had no idea they did



Girl I wanted to take a picture.  I've seen 3 so far....   I just stared in amazement.


----------



## mschristine

Made a new moisturizing spritz with tresseme nourishing conditioner, water, glycerin and rose water concentrate


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Relaxed on Saturday and now Im feeling my hair and it's so silky. Took a few days but it feels nice. There a bit of length too surprisingly. I guess everything has settled. Now to get my hair to full apl by Sept.


----------



## Raspberry

Even though I had to cut a few inches in January due to a setback, my hair has been growing like a weed since then, to the point where others comment on it.  I think God answered my prayer to increase my hair growth since I was so depressed about having to cut in the first place 

It's been a 1.5 years since I decided to relax my hair again and I still don't regret it, I'm enjoying my relaxed hair and plan to grow it as long as possible


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Im 11 weeks post...9 more weeks to go!!!!!


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 / Babygrowth, I apply my moisturizer and then follow up with about a quarter's worth of serum to my entire head. I like Chi Silk Infusion, Alfaparf Cristalli Liquidi Illuminating Serum‎ (my fav but cost too much) and Sally's GVP Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum (my 2nd fav).

SunySydeofLyfe, do you have a lot of ng and have been manipulating your hair excessively? A sore scalp can come from over manipulating.


----------



## Angelicus

It's been December 2012 since my last relaxer and I don't "need" to relax. This Silk Dreams stuff I am using is great,  I haven't broken a comb yet. No hair breakage or super shedding. 

I deep condition 2x and also flat iron my new growth. It isn't too difficult to comb through. I am actually surprised. I may not relax or color my hair (henna, indigo) until June. Wow... I haven't stretched this long in years!


----------



## Babygrowth

Now that I've changed the order of how I do my wash session, every session has been great! I'm not transitioning but I am in no real rush to relax... so I guess its time for a protective style for 2 months then I should really have that itch...


----------



## Mande30

Question

I roll the ends of my twists with black satin pillow rollers.  A couple of mornings I noticed that my satin scarf/bonnet  had black stains on it.  This came from the dye on the rollers.  If this is getting on the scarf, I know that it is colleting on my hair.  Has this happened to anyone and do you all think that this will affect my ends?

I washed the rollers by hand when I got them.  But I guess this was not enough.


----------



## Hyacinthe

I should really look into silk dreams products,im not a product junkie, I've just been hearing so much great things about it....

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

Mande30 said:


> Question
> 
> I roll the ends of my twists with black satin pillow rollers.  A couple of mornings I noticed that my satin scarf/bonnet  had black stains on it.  This came from the dye on the rollers.  If this is getting on the scarf, I know that it is colleting on my hair.  Has this happened to anyone and do you all think that this will affect my ends?
> 
> I washed the rollers by hand when I got them.  But I guess this was not enough.



Mande30

those things jacked my pillows up!  but i have a black rinse in my hair, so i couldn't tell if it was staining my hair.


----------



## danysedai

I cut about 2 inches of bone straight relaxed ends, I still have about 3 more to go. My ends look so much better, my goal is to slowly get rid of the V until the sides catch up to form a U shape which is my favourite. I'm right back at BSL and loving it.

It's only been 8 weeks since my last relaxer but I'm in no hurry to relax. I've been reading more and more about transitioning and thinking about it. Meanwhile I'm upping my protein treatments for some weeks as my hair has moisture overload. I have breakage on my side edges and I've been nurturing those and loosely bunning my hair.


----------



## freckledface

Ladies who wash in sectionsddo you braid or twist? How do you keep it from unraveling? Since I've been textlaxing my hair has gotten thick to where I can't get to my scalp right. Any other suggestions welcome. Um really too lazy to do sections.


----------



## Saludable84

freckledface said:


> Ladies who wash in sectionsddo you braid or twist? How do you keep it from unraveling? Since I've been textlaxing my hair has gotten thick to where I can't get to my scalp right. Any other suggestions welcome. Um really too lazy to do sections.



I twist each section, then untwist each section as I wash it. I do not wash all the hair at the same time. Then, I retwist the section when Im done.


----------



## Lilmama1011

freckledface said:


> Ladies who wash in sectionsddo you braid or twist? How do you keep it from unraveling? Since I've been textlaxing my hair has gotten thick to where I can't get to my scalp right. Any other suggestions welcome. Um really too lazy to do sections.


 
freckledface along with washing in sections you can also get the root only applicator bottle from sally's. It allows the product to get exactly to the root, I just had my SO pick one up to day and I applied coconut oil for a overnight poo and it really does get your roots. So I would wash in section whether you braid or twist or simple detangle before washing and use four clips to keep hair from tangling and ad water and shampoo in the rot only applicator bottle and rub in and clip and do the other sections, that's what I will be doing tomorrow and then rinsing out and applying my conditioner. Its 6 dollars at sallys in case your interested


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to get some JBCO, Nexxus Emergencee, and some Humect.  i will get some accessories too.  i want to start using the JBCO to see the benefits.  i always wanted to try it.  also i really want to try the Nexxus Emergencee and just keep the Aphogee for my DD.  i wonder if the JBCO is lighter than regular castor oil?  i will keep using the regular on my DD.

i would really like to get a a place where i can comb my hair wet, but i don't think that is possible with fine hair.  that is the main reason why i am too scared to go to a hairdresser. i don't want someone ripping my hair out trying to detangle it.  i like bonelaxed hair, but i think that is the cause?  if i have more texture, my hair won't web or tangle when wet?


----------



## mschristine

This moisturizing spritz has my hair so soft and manageable. 9 weeks post and and I can detangle without losing a bunch of hair


----------



## Lilmama1011

mschristine said:


> This moisturizing spritz has my hair so soft and manageable. 9 weeks post and and I can detangle without losing a bunch of hair



What does it consist of? Please give me lol


----------



## mschristine

Lilmama1011 said:


> What does it consist of? Please give me lol



Lol, it's tresseme nourishing conditioner, water and a few drops of rosewater concentrate...best one I've made


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> i am going to get some JBCO, Nexxus Emergencee, and some Humect.  i will get some accessories too.  i want to start using the JBCO to see the benefits.  i always wanted to try it.  also i really want to try the Nexxus Emergencee and just keep the Aphogee for my DD.  i wonder if the JBCO is lighter than regular castor oil?  i will keep using the regular on my DD.
> 
> i would really like to get a a place where i can comb my hair wet, but i don't think that is possible with fine hair.  that is the main reason why i am too scared to go to a hairdresser. i don't want someone ripping my hair out trying to detangle it.  i like bonelaxed hair, but i think that is the cause?  if i have more texture, my hair won't web or tangle when wet?



Nexxus Emergencee is no joke. I still have a bottle from like a year ago. That stuff HEALS but you really don't need a lot and a small bottle will last you a WHILE. 

JBCO is heavier that castor oil. It is thicker, but to me there is not much of a difference. Some disagree, but since both did nothing for me, they were equally the same. 

My hair is texlaxed. My hair does not really tangle when wet nor does it break, but I use a fair amount of silk protein and I use seamless combs and that has helped tremendously.


----------



## SuchaLady

Maybe I should invest in that Nexxus Ermergencee. Aphogee was never strong enough for me and I'm not doing that two step treatment. Too extra for me.


----------



## Cattypus1

SuchaLady said:


> Maybe I should invest in that Nexxus Ermergencee. Aphogee was never strong enough for me and I'm not doing that two step treatment. Too extra for me.



I love Emergencee...I still do a two-step with Humectress.  My hair loves it.


----------



## sunnieb

Debating if I feel like cowashing tonight or just leaving this bun in and going to bed............


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

12 weeks post finally but still not texlaxing until 20 weeks post...hopefully..cause my new growth is super thick!!


----------



## LexiDior

I plan to relax on Sunday, I want to find a relaxer that works that I can buy at the store. So far Ive tried Optimum and ORS. Any suggestions on a good relaxer??


----------



## Angelicus

LexiDior said:


> I plan to relax on Sunday, I want to find a relaxer that works that I can buy at the store. So far Ive tried Optimum and ORS. Any suggestions on a good relaxer??



LexiDior I have been self-relaxing for years and the best one for me is Linange Shea Butter Relaxer. I get it online!


----------



## LexiDior

Angelicus thank you! Ill look it up for reviews. Is it also used in salons??


----------



## Cattypus1

Angelicus said:


> LexiDior I have been self-relaxing for years and the best one for me is Linange Shea Butter Relaxer. I get it online!



I keep hearing great things about Linange Shea Butter on LHCF...I have used Mizani BB for a while but I'm not married to it. I think my next touch-up in July/August is going to be Linange.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## mschristine

My hair does not like Shea butter, olive oil or any "natural" product except for Shea moisture retention shampoo. My hair LOVES cones and glycerin..I'm thinking I need to totally revamp my regimen


----------



## Angelicus

LexiDior said:


> Angelicus thank you! Ill look it up for reviews. Is it also used in salons??



LexiDior , I don't know any salons that use it, _per se_, but I have tried every one on the market and it is the only one that gets my hair straight... and that says a lot. Have fun reading 98345344 pages of the reviews.


----------



## Britt

I can use Nexuss Emergencee every 3 weeks and be fine. I love that stuff. I've used it weekly before after I've gotten a relaxer to give my hair some much added strength. I always follow up with a moisturizing conditioner used with heat 15 minutes. I started washing in sections and I apply my conditioner to the sections, this way my Emergencee is *thoroughly* applied from root to tip. I love this stuff. I hope they never stop making it. 

I wash in sections, I will usually use 4 hair claws/clamp thingys. My hair is kinda bone straight so sometimes when I twist it will unravel.


----------



## Saludable84

Anyone ever use protein and rinse on the same day? I'm thinking of doing it, but I don't want hard hair either.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## mschristine

My side of town doesn't have a beauty supply, just Sally's...sigh...


----------



## LexiDior

how many of you add moisture to your relaxer mixes??


----------



## mshoneyfly

Saludable84 said:


> Anyone ever use protein and rinse on the same day? I'm thinking of doing it, but I don't want hard hair either.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



If you mean tea rinse, I found that rinsing after a poo or conditioner gives me protein overload. In conjunction with my brahmi prepoo and conditioner on hair shaft has given me the best results. I don't know about a protein conditioner though.


----------



## lamaria211

ive DC'D x2 this week and my hair is doing great with it. i used SD vanilla silk both times but today i added Wen 613 and raw honey


----------



## Saludable84

mshoneyfly said:


> If you mean tea rinse, I found that rinsing after a poo or conditioner gives me protein overload. In conjunction with my brahmi prepoo and conditioner on hair shaft has given me the best results. I don't know about a protein conditioner though.



Nah… I mean a color rinse


----------



## sunnieb

@Saludable84 - love your bun!


----------



## Britt

Made 4 Bantu knots last night.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas

Raspberry said:


> Even though I had to cut a few inches in January due to a setback, my hair has been growing like a weed since then, to the point where others comment on it. I think God answered my prayer to increase my hair growth since I was so depressed about having to cut in the first place
> 
> It's been a 1.5 years since I decided to relax my hair again and I still don't regret it, I'm enjoying my relaxed hair and plan to grow it as long as possible


 
Raspberry,  Hey lady! Where have you been?  Why aren't you posting in the Relaxer Hair Buddy thread?  Come and hang out with us or maybe I need to hang out more here.

I'm glad you're enjoying your relaxed hair.  I'm enjoying my newly relaxed hair as well, even though its under wigs 5-6 days per week.


----------



## Angelicus

I guess it's time for me to relax because I look like Carrot Top.


----------



## mschristine

Finally got a aphogee 2 min reconstructor  sample and a two step with the balancing conditioner sample to see if I like it.


----------



## Saludable84

I finally found me some Roux Porosity Control after searching for 2 weeks. Apparently, its on back order. All I know is... This stuff is like gold right now.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## shasha8685

I forgot how much I love washing my hair for the first 8 weeks following a relaxer.

No long detangling sessions, no having to tiptoe through your new growth...I love it!


----------



## mschristine

Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor is a keeper. I will purchase the full size bottle in a couple of weeks. Shame on me for not trying this out a lot sooner


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I want to just start praising since I have relaxed my hair now. It feels so good and smooth. I cut my ends a very on the spur thing while at work. My ends feel awesome now. I am thinking of missing church today so I can dc with heat and do another color rinse on my hair as I just don't want to rush today.


----------



## sunnieb

shasha8685 said:


> I forgot how much I love washing my hair for the first 8 weeks following a relaxer.
> 
> No long detangling sessions, no having to tiptoe through your new growth...I love it!



Yes!

I'm going outside in the heat to workout and I look forward to washing my hair.  No detangling spray, no being super extra delicate around your newgrowth, just wash, comb, and airdry.  Hair life is so awesome at 3 weeks post.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Just finished cowashing...now airdrying. Exciting, I know. Lol


----------



## ghanagirl23

I purchased mane n tail the original conditioner I cowashed with it mixed with castor oil and argan oil I can finally say I found something that really softens my new growth like overall my hair feels amazing Im so happy lol


----------



## Vtereece

hello Ladies,

I am very new to this forum. I have been relaxed since I was about 5 years old and I plan on relaxing forever. I am also new to this hair journey process. My hiar is BSL almost at Bra strap length. I'm excited to be here and learn about making my hair longer and stronger. 

I have lots of shedding I've always had shedding. I've been reading up on what would help that.

I just began sealing before bed and bunning hopefully I willl have strong results soon.


----------



## naija24

this no heat challenge is killing me. it's getting to summer time, i'm always sweating during workouts. after my wash and style, my hair is a poofy mess. i have a good 1/2 of growth in 3 weeks. 

time to pull out the hot comb for my roots?


----------



## Mande30

Vtereece

Welcome to the forum!!!!!!!!    Your hair is BSL and you are new to having a hair care journey????    Well, you must have been doing something right.....IMO.   I know that people can hang on to dead ends, but a person has to have, at least, a healhty APL or beyond to even have straggly ends to bra strap...I would think.  Again, welcome.  You will get a lot of good advice here.


----------



## naija24

I used a hot comb for the first time today. Never again. The smoke (from the lowest setting) turned me off. 

So I deep conditioned for 4 hours and omg, my hair has never felt better. Super happy about it. I think I'll DC with my cowash every other day. I have a full 1/2 inch of new growth as well, so my hair growth rate is 3/4 an inch per month. Praying I'm neck length soon!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I just met this wonderful salon lady who I overheard talking to another lady about healthy hair care practices. I immediately attacked, I mean introduced myself to her. We had a 30 min conversation about hair. I decided to let her do a rollerset on me when I come back from Vegas. If all goes well, she may be my offcial stylist & I can finally minimize my wig-wearing.


----------



## niknakmac

Relaxer Friday!! 13 weeks post and for the first time I am not in a state of emergency.  Usually this occurs at week ten.  Thank God for olive oil and proper conditioner.


----------



## mschristine

I need to detangle better. After my cowash, I spent 30 minutes detangling my 10 weeks post hair..no bueno


----------



## NGraceO

mschristine said:


> I need to detangle better. After my cowash, I spent 30 minutes detangling my 10 weeks post hair..no bueno



mschristine LOL my DETANGLING takes AT LEAST thirty minutes every week as I'm prepping for wash day, ESP with this 24 week post mess  dealing with now lol


----------



## Nyah22

sweetnikki_6 said:


> Relaxer Friday!! 13 weeks post and for the first time I am not in a state of emergency.  Usually this occurs at week ten.  Thank God for olive oil and proper conditioner.



What conditioner do you use?


----------



## Nyah22

Any recommendation for a good moisturizer?


----------



## mschristine

NGraceO said:


> mschristine LOL my DETANGLING takes AT LEAST thirty minutes every week as I'm prepping for wash day, ESP with this 24 week post mess  dealing with now lol



I wouldn't mind that at 24 weeks but 10!! Lol, I almost ran out to get a relaxer


----------



## SuchaLady

Nyah22 I love Beautiful Textures moisture butter. It's geared towards naturals but it leaves my hair so soft and moisturized. If you normally wear your hair straight or down then its not for you lol 



Nyah22 said:


> Any recommendation for a good moisturizer?


----------



## SuchaLady

How often do y'all use Emergencee?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> How often do y'all use Emergencee?



If I'm not being lazy, I use it every other week.


----------



## SuchaLady

I thought this was too heavy for every week?



pre_medicalrulz said:


> If I'm not being lazy, I use it every other week.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> I thought this was too heavy for every week?



Might depend on your hair I guess. I've been doing it like that for 3 years. It works for me. Sure it doesn't work for everyone though.


----------



## Nyah22

SuchaLady said:


> Nyah22 I love Beautiful Textures moisture butter. It's geared towards naturals but it leaves my hair so soft and moisturized. If you normally wear your hair straight or down then its not for you lol



Ah man! Lol I only wear it straight and hardly do ponytails (don't like feeling confined). I've recently started bunning so perhaps I could use it for those occasion. Thanks


----------



## quirkydimples

SuchaLady

I was using Emergencee every other week, but I've been lazy...so I may move to once a month.


----------



## divachyk

Got my nephew's high school graduation next week. Not sure if I want to bun or let is hang and swang


----------



## klsjackson

divachyk said:


> Got my nephew's high school graduation next week. Not sure if I want to bun or let is hang and swang



divachyk: Let it hang and swang!!!


----------



## mschristine

I have no idea what I'm doing with my hair


----------



## Angelicus

Relaxed my hair today! Regimen:

1. Based scalp with vaseline. Applied it over ears, nape, neck and hairline. Applied Suave conditioner on previously relaxed hair. 

2. Applied Linange Shea Butter relaxer over new growth and smoothed. Total time 25 mins. 

3. Used Linange Shea Butter Neutralizing Conditioner 2 times. Used Proclaim Neutralizing Shampoo.

4. Moisturizing Conditioner - Silk Dreams "Razzberry Coconut Affair Conditioner" for 30 minutes. (about to rinse it out now and will use additional conditioner as a leave-in). I'll probably air dry because I want to use henna tomorrow.


----------



## Raspberry

xu93texas said:


> @Raspberry,  Hey lady! Where have you been?  Why aren't you posting in the Relaxer Hair Buddy thread?  Come and hang out with us or maybe I need to hang out more here.
> 
> I'm glad you're enjoying your relaxed hair.  I'm enjoying my newly relaxed hair as well, even though its under wigs 5-6 days per week.



Hey xu93texas! I decided to take a major break from LHCF because I was using it to procrastinate too much. I didn't want to be an inconsistent hair buddy so I thought it best to fall back from that thread..

Looks like more relaxed heads are posting so I'll check into the hair forum a little more often.  Glad you're enjoying your hair, I wish I could wig it.. I tend to sweat from my head though.


----------



## Saludable84

My head is in a twist out right now. 7 weeks crept by so quick. It will probably stay air dried until I give up trying to comb it. Now, I'm deciding if I should relax in 5 weeks or 9 weeks.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Britt

Saludable84, how do you manage your new growth? I'm currently a few days shy of 10 wks and I'd like to hold out until 16 weeks.


----------



## freckledface

Brittster I know u didn't ask me but I'm 10 wks post. Just last night my hair was giving it to me. Thought I may need to relax early (last time I went 14 wks.) I took my time over a hour detangled very little sections at a. time and used the loco method. My hair is so smooth new growth is soo soo soft. I made sure I focused on my ng and ends. My cream was aussie 3MM. HTH.


----------



## Saludable84

Brittster freckledface

I pretty much roller set and that makes my NG easier, but when I air dry, I typically try to detangle all my NG, keep it moisturized, even if that mean literally putting moisturizer on my NG only and not touching out or rather combing it after its dry unless I need too. I also do twist outs or styles like it because it is easier for me to moisturize as much of the NG as possible. 

I do the LCO method and that help me keep my NG manageable and moist. I've gotten less demarcation breakage with it.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

What is this LCO or LOCO method you ladies are referring too? I would like to try it as well.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> What is this LCO or LOCO method you ladies are referring too? I would like to try it as well.



Its twisted versions of LOC Method. Liquid, Oil, Cream. I do Liquid, Cream, Oil because I have low po hair and it holds moisture better and less buildup that way.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84

freckledface said:


> Brittster I know u didn't ask me but I'm 10 wks post. Just last night my hair was giving it to me. Thought I may need to relax early (last time I went 14 wks.) I took my time over a hour detangled very little sections at a. time and used the loco method. My hair is so smooth new growth is soo soo soft. I made sure I focused on my ng and ends. My cream was aussie 3MM. HTH.



The aussie doesn't leave your hair hard. It left mine super hard. How do you use it?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I love Aussie. When I'm out of state & can't take my big nexxus container in my carryon, I take Aussie.


----------



## mschristine

I'm not sure about my hairs porosity. I'm going to do some research and invest in some porosity control


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz
I used it as a leave-in and it was kinda hard, but as a conditioner it was great. I'm just asking in terms of leave in because it is a superb conditioner. Wishing I never have it away

mschristine
Some DCs have a high ph and leave the cuticles a little open. I mostly use it to ensure my cuticles stay closed. I have low po hair, so I HAVE to use heat when I dc, and use some Roux to ensure that if the ph of my conditioner is a little high my porosity returns to normal. It actually does without it, but the added slip is a great excuse to keep using it.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

You used the 3MM as a leave-in? If so, I see why it got hard. Once I got caught up in a conversation w/ a friend in DR & I had left it in for longer than 3 mins and it was soooo hard! Yea I wouldn't use it as a leave in cause it can't even handle being in the hair for longer than 3 mins.


----------



## NGraceO

Ended my 6 month stretch today, doing my touch up texlax. So glad it's over!!! Now I'm flexirod ding my hair. Half way there: ;-)


----------



## ElegantElephant

For those who do the LOC method, do you wear your hair out daily? Does it leave your hair stiff or flat?


----------



## shasha8685

I'm realizing that buns are my default hairstyle. If I don't know what to do with my hair...I bun it. Most of the time I bun because of the ease of it.

I'm trying to break out of this habit until I get deeper in my stretch. So here we go with a braidout....


----------



## Lilmama1011

shasha8685 said:


> I'm realizing that buns are my default hairstyle. If I don't know what to do with my hair...I bun it. Most of the time I bun because of the ease of it.
> 
> I'm trying to break out of this habit until I get deeper in my stretch. So here we go with a braidout....



I can't do a bun to save my life because ends are thin and I don't like how it looks so little, im ApL and looks like in a bun it stops at my ears smh and it always exposed the tool I'm using to make a bun


----------



## freckledface

Saludable84 said:


> The aussie doesn't leave your hair hard. It left mine super hard. How do you use it?



I just used it as a leave in on wet hair. Crazy it makes your hair hard. I got the idea from another lady who used it the same way


----------



## ghanagirl23

Lilmama1011 said:


> I can't do a bun to save my life because ends are thin and I don't like how it looks so little, im AOL and looks like in a bun it stops at my ears smh and it always exposed the took I'm using to make a bun


 
Were on the same boat thats exactly how i feel


----------



## SuchaLady

It's a wonder I haven't chopped off all my hair yet.


----------



## Angelicus

Well, my hair turned out straight! Yay, I can see my scalp!  I relaxed on 05/24/2013 and my previous relaxer was 12/23/2012. Stretching was no problem, thanks to Silk Dreams brand products, as usual.

Pics are taken from a previous thread written earlier this week. 





Angelicus said:


> View attachment 210533
> View attachment 210535



Actually I am in my indigo process  I like to color my hair a couple of days after relaxing because doing it all in one day is very tiresome.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Angelicus said:


> Well, my hair turned out straight! Yay, I can see my scalp!  I relaxed on 05/24/2013 and my previous relaxer was 12/23/2012. Stretching was no problem, thanks to Silk Dreams brand products, as usual.
> 
> Pics are taken from a previous thread written earlier this week.
> 
> Actually I am in my indigo process  I like to color my hair a couple of days after relaxing because doing it all in one day is very tiresome.



Angelicus What do you use from silk dreams?


----------



## niknakmac

Nyah22 said:


> What conditioner do you use?



l'oreal triple resist.  I bought it just to try something different and this stuff is amazing!


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> It's a wonder I haven't chopped off all my hair yet.



i'm right there with you.  i have never been so committed to making my hair goal, especially with all of the setbacks i have encountered.  i hope i can make it until the weekend to wash my hair.  until the shedding gets under control, i would like to start washing my hair once a week.


----------



## ScorpioLove

I really, really want to flat iron my hair. I just been wearing a bun under my wig and i am getting kinda tired of it.


----------



## Angelicus

Lilmama1011 said:


> Angelicus What do you use from silk dreams?



Lilmama1011, Everything!  My favorite products are:

Shampoo: Whip My Hair Cleansing Cream
Treatment: Shea What Conditioner (moisture)
Leave-in: Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner
Oil: Nourish Oil - Dreamy Decadance (smells like Cafe au Lait)
Daily moisturizer - Almond Buttercream


----------



## divachyk

mschristine, I have low porosity and do not use porosity control. It closed my cuticles tighter and moisture couldn't get in. I see Saludable84 is pulling it off without issue and she has low porosity hair also. 

ElegantElephant, LOC/LOCO doesn't leave hair stiff or flat. I wear my hair out whenever. No particular schedule.


----------



## naturalpride

I think I need to try Silk Dreams _


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Uhm where the hell did my edges go? Screw this. No more wigs. 3 years later & my edges look sparse. smh Actually it might be the stocking cap.


----------



## mschristine

divachyk what do you do to regulate your porosity?


----------



## SuchaLady

My hairs health is continuously improving. I can tell because conditioners I could once use are like a joke to my hair now  Its all fun and games until you can't use any conditioner that costs less than $10   Sally's does nothing for me anymore.


----------



## ghanagirl23

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Uhm where the hell did my edges go? Screw this. No more wigs. 3 years later & my edges look sparse. smh Actually it might be the stocking cap.



Might be the stocking cap that thing is tight as hell you should try the mens cap the spandex one i even forget im wearing a wig sometimes thats how comfortable it is


----------



## divachyk

mschristine said:


> divachyk what do you do to regulate your porosity?



mschristine - my porosity has become less of an issue with changing up technique (steaming, cowashing, baggying), using high quality products (hand mades vs. retail brands), limiting protein treatments (use Ion Effective Care) and trimming my ends. ETA: I typically don't use porosity control at all. I feel those products are geared toward those with high porosity not low porosity. On occasion, I'll using Hairveda's ph Balancing Rinse directly after I shampoo if I feel my hair is super tangled and cuticles raised. Otherwise, I don't use it out of caution. I don't want any issues. I then proceed to DCing after using the ph rinse.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

ghanagirl23 said:


> Might be the stocking cap that thing is tight as hell you should try the mens cap the spandex one i even forget im wearing a wig sometimes thats how comfortable it is



That's actually a good idea. Will have to pick up a few. As long as they don't slide off then I'm good.


----------



## ghanagirl23

pre_medicalrulz said:


> That's actually a good idea. Will have to pick up a few. As long as they don't slide off then I'm good.



Lol nah they dont its called a dome cap by the way


----------



## freckledface

My edges are in purgatory   they get shoulder length and stay there.


----------



## mschristine

I think I'm going to relax in a couple of weeks and go to super cuts to get a fresh cut..I've come to the conclusion that its time to start over


----------



## Jewell

pre_medicalrulz

I wore wigs for most of my 18 month transition and stocking caps trapped too much heat and were too tight for me. Men's spandex caps were too thick and hot...so I wore weaving caps which are mesh and have a soft, smooth elastic band which is not hard on edges. There are elastic weaving caps open at the top, but I wore the ones that are fully closed, they look like a mesh cap.

 They allow the scalp to breathe much better than any other cap Ive found to wear under wigs. My hair is quite thick and even braided down I still needed smthn to let air get to my scalp. I might have a pic of the cap in my old Fotki under "Wigs/Protective Styles." The address is: http://fotki.com/jewellj  They are .99 at most BSS's.


----------



## MizzBFly

relaxed last night. I couldn't wait until this weekend since my class reunion is on Saturday

I added VO5 moisture milk, Roux and hempseed oil to my length and a lil' more VO5 to my nu-growth. I did the half and half method & added some hempseed oil to my relaxer. I pre- twisted and from start to finish I timed for 15 min which is my recommended use with ORS.

NOW...LOL erplexed

My roots came out straight(I saw it doing a nice wave at 11min or so but I decided to do the whole 15 from past totally underprocessed texlax results) so I have 3in of straight hair from the roots then 5inches of fluffly texlaxed hair then 4 inches of straight relaxed ends 

This is what kills me about texlaxing- I cannot get consistency. I have an appointment with the JC Penny Salon today which is why I relaxed so I can just have them style, but I am seriously considering getting my relaxer at a salon, the fee is 80 + 12 for and DC treatment AND they use Affirm which I know will give me the texlaxed look but Im so used to doing it on my own IDK and that price is some nice change I could use for shoes or more hair stuff

I hope, pray & hope again that my roots get some waves after a couple washes and doesn't stay straight I love the fluffy look!!

I have some pics for examination purposes
**it looks APL but I know I am BSL(not full yet) but definately BSL. I will see the full results and take more pics after my visit at the salon.** 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Jewell

SuchaLady

Aint that a beotch how our hair starts to act like a diva and refuses "regular" products after a while?! Mine had me spending serious dough on salon-only products once I got into the hair boards and serious hair care. She has since become balanced and likes a variety of products in all price ranges. Lol


----------



## AmiJay

mschristine said:


> I think I'm going to relax in a couple of weeks and go to super cuts to get a fresh cut..I've come to the conclusion that its time to start over



I relaxed about 2 weeks ago and went to Great Clips to get a trim.  She suggested I cut about an inch off because my colortreated ends look thin.  She cut me to a little past sl, but my ends look much better.  I feel a lot better about my hair too.  I'm going to go back in about 3 months and let her trim it again.  I wish I had never dyed my hair.  Now I'm basically waiting for the color to grow out so it can be nice and healthy like the texlaxed no color roots.


----------



## mschristine

AmiJay said:


> I relaxed about 2 weeks ago and went to Great Clips to get a trim.  She suggested I cut about an inch off because my colortreated ends look thin.  She cut me to a little past sl, but my ends look much better.  I feel a lot better about my hair too.  I'm going to go back in about 3 months and let her trim it again.  I wish I had never dyed my hair.  Now I'm basically waiting for the color to grow out so it can be nice and healthy like the texlaxed no color roots.



I need it shaped into a cute little style. I feel like I look like a bum. The back needs to be cut and shaped and the front needs a tiny bit of dusting. I'm thinking about getting it stacked in the back..I dunno.. I'll take before and after pics


----------



## freckledface

I winder what would happen if I only relaxed the back of my hair. The front is wavy which I like but the back is 4something which is hard to manage. When I relax the front gets pretty straight and the back is wavy like the front was... Make sense? I want wavy all over but it sounds crazy to me. What yall think.


----------



## spellinto

Do any of you know how to treat chronically dry ends? I trim whenever they look dry/split, and I moisturize every day or every other day.  I used to use oils to seal, but they actually make my hair more tangled and sometimes drier.  I also protective style most of the time (being careful of my accessories), deep condition with a light protein at least once a week, and shampoo with a sulfate free cleanser.  Any ideas as to how I could combat the dryness?


----------



## Lilmama1011

spellinto said:


> Do any of you know how to treat chronically dry ends? I trim whenever they look dry/split, and I moisturize every day or every other day.  I used to use oils to seal, but they actually make my hair more tangled and sometimes drier.  I also protective style most of the time (being careful of my accessories), deep condition with a light protein at least once a week, and shampoo with a sulfate free cleanser.  Any ideas as to how I could combat the dryness?



Have you baggies before? And do you use a moisturizer with glycerin in dry weather? spellinto


----------



## Cattypus1

spellinto said:


> Do any of you know how to treat chronically dry ends? I trim whenever they look dry/split, and I moisturize every day or every other day.  I used to use oils to seal, but they actually make my hair more tangled and sometimes drier.  I also protective style most of the time (being careful of my accessories), deep condition with a light protein at least once a week, and shampoo with a sulfate free cleanser.  Any ideas as to how I could combat the dryness?



How do you style your hair?  If your hair touches your clothing on a daily basis that could be the culprit.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

spellinto said:


> Do any of you know how to treat chronically dry ends? I trim whenever they look dry/split, and I moisturize every day or every other day.  I used to use oils to seal, but they actually make my hair more tangled and sometimes drier.  I also protective style most of the time (being careful of my accessories), deep condition with a light protein at least once a week, and shampoo with a sulfate free cleanser.  Any ideas as to how I could combat the dryness?



Try prepooing with oil. The lady with the beautiful hair name evades me chiccoro (sp) is the best..I'm also a fan of kimmytubes leave in. Both have helped my hair tremendously.

Suny


----------



## Saludable84

I used my diffuser attachment on my blow dryer when I air dried my hair Thursday night. No one ever told me diffuser give you big hair, literally. I told my husband my hair is back to what it looked like as a teenager when I was natural and I would blow out my hair. Super Big and Super Untamable. IDK when this happened, but Im not asking questions either. 

If its fixed, then it aint broken!!!!


----------



## Evolving78

i will not be messing with no-lye ever again.  it really just dried my hair out and made it difficult to work with.  i got a lye relaxer touchup today and i was able to get a comb through with no problem.


----------



## Lilmama1011

shortdub78 said:


> i will not be messing with no-lye ever again.  it really just dried my hair out and made it difficult to work with.  i got a lye relaxer touchup today and i was able to get a comb through with no problem.



Did you chelate after the no lye relaxer?


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> i will not be messing with no-lye ever again.  it really just dried my hair out and made it difficult to work with.  i got a lye relaxer touchup today and i was able to get a comb through with no problem.



Right there wih ya, girl!  A switch to no-lye is what caused my big setback last spring.  Never again for me either.


----------



## Raspberry

I *finally* figured out why my hair keeps breaking in the back right quadrant. On days I'm being lazy I tend to sleep with my hair in a loose bun on top of my head. I also sleep mostly on my back with my head resting against the  pillowin the same spot - with the back right quadrant rubbing against the pillow. Seems like all of the friction and tugging in that area was causing my issue. Once I started leaving night twists/braids/buns hanging down or at the nape of my neck the breakage stopped.  Wish I figured this out sooner before I had to cut my hair *sigh*. It's still a bit uneven but at least I know a comeback is possible.



Saludable84 said:


> I used my diffuser attachment on my blow dryer when I air dried my hair Thursday night. No one ever told me diffuser give you big hair, literally. I told my husband my hair is back to what it looked like as a teenager when I was natural and I would blow out my hair. Super Big and Super Untamable. IDK when this happened, but Im not asking questions either.
> 
> If its fixed, then it aint broken!!!!


Saludable84 How did you style your hair after using the diffuser? I have one but have never used it.


----------



## mschristine

Keeping this hair detangled before my relaxer is going to be a challenge. I might relax either tomorrow or Tuesday and then get it cut on Wednesday. I'm still very worried about getting my hair cut. It needs it badly and I know it's for the health of my hair but I'm still super nervous


----------



## Babygrowth

freckledface said:


> I winder what would happen if I only relaxed the back of my hair. The front is wavy which I like but the back is 4something which is hard to manage. When I relax the front gets pretty straight and the back is wavy like the front was... Make sense? I want wavy all over but it sounds crazy to me. What yall think.



You could probably get away with it. Just watch the timing of the back so it turns out the same as the front.


----------



## Saludable84

Raspberry


I just put it in a bun. There was really nothing else to do at that point 

It was a nice bun, I will say that much.


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> Keeping this hair detangled before my relaxer is going to be a challenge. I might relax either tomorrow or Tuesday and then get it cut on Wednesday. I'm still very worried about getting my hair cut. It needs it badly and I know it's for the health of my hair but I'm still super nervous



Cut It!!!!!!

I know that sounds super harsh. You will thank yourself later; Trust Me!!! After the third time I cut my ends (and this was like 2-4 inches at a time in about a years time), I got fed up and trying to hold on to them and dedicated myself to better hair care. My last cut was in March, I believe, where I was just fed up and since then, I have been WAY more diligent on my hair routine. Cutting the ends will only help you to get better with them and you will notice a difference afterwards. It is no fun holding on the ends and you will have to cut them eventually anyway


----------



## mschristine

Saludable84 said:


> Cut It!!!!!!
> 
> I know that sounds super harsh. You will thank yourself later; Trust Me!!! After the third time I cut my ends (and this was like 2-4 inches at a time in about a years time), I got fed up and trying to hold on to them and dedicated myself to better hair care. My last cut was in March, I believe, where I was just fed up and since then, I have been WAY more diligent on my hair routine. Cutting the ends will only help you to get better with them and you will notice a difference afterwards. It is no fun holding on the ends and you will have to cut them eventually anyway



Thank you I'm definitely getting it cut on Wednesday. It's a huge setback for me but I need it badly


----------



## SuchaLady

mschristine I know you don't want to but cutting it will pay off. You may like the results. My freshly trimmed/cut hair is often my favorite.


----------



## SuchaLady

Flat ironed my hair today just because I felt like it. It doesn't look nearly as bad as I thought it would with all this under processed hair. I have some breakage in the worst areas but I don't care  I'm correcting it in July though. Just wanted it to regain some strength.


----------



## Nyah22

Has anyone ever do a DC after a reconstruction treatment? I used Paul Mitchell reconstruction treatment from his color care line and followed up with my regular DC which I kept on for almost 2hrs and now my hair is so dry and hard! It's so brittle its coming out in chunks when I run my fingers or a comb through it. I'm so distraught and confused


----------



## Babygrowth

Nyah22 said:


> Has anyone ever do a DC after a reconstruction treatment? I used Paul Mitchell reconstruction treatment from his color care line and followed up with my regular DC which I kept on for almost 2hrs and now my hair is so dry and hard! It's so brittle its coming out in chunks when I run my fingers or a comb through it. I'm so distraught and confused



I'm sorry this happened to you. I usually follow my reconstructor with a moisturizing DC. Does your regular condish have any protein in it? Have you used PM before? It could've been too strong for your hair...


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Nyah22 said:


> Has anyone ever do a DC after a reconstruction treatment? I used Paul Mitchell reconstruction treatment from his color care line and followed up with my regular DC which I kept on for almost 2hrs and now my hair is so dry and hard! It's so brittle its coming out in chunks when I run my fingers or a comb through it. I'm so distraught and confused



Oooosheeeet. I'm so sorry this is happening. I always use a deep con no protein after any reconstructor. I wish i had more advice to offer. What dc did you use.

Suny


----------



## Cattypus1

Nyah22 said:


> Has anyone ever do a DC after a reconstruction treatment? I used Paul Mitchell reconstruction treatment from his color care line and followed up with my regular DC which I kept on for almost 2hrs and now my hair is so dry and hard! It's so brittle its coming out in chunks when I run my fingers or a comb through it. I'm so distraught and confused



Oh my...stop combing immediately. What DC did you use?  I don't know about the PM reconstruct or but you need something without protein after a reconstructor.


----------



## MrsMelodyV

Saludable84 & mschristine

Cut it girl! She's soooo right. I avoided cutting my hair and just thought I could baby my scraggly ends and I wound up with vastly stunted retention. Once I cut like 4 inches, I was bald headed, lol, but my hair now had an environment for healthy hair growth. Now it's just growing growing growing. Hhg!

Back to lurking...


----------



## Lilmama1011

Nyah22 said:


> Has anyone ever do a DC after a reconstruction treatment? I used Paul Mitchell reconstruction treatment from his color care line and followed up with my regular DC which I kept on for almost 2hrs and now my hair is so dry and hard! It's so brittle its coming out in chunks when I run my fingers or a comb through it. I'm so distraught and confused



OMG THATS ALOT OF HAIR THAT WAS LOST! You can literally make a ponytail out of that. smh. is the first time you use paul mitchell, don't ever use that ish again! you said the dc is your regular so i don't expect that to be the problem. even when my hair tangled badly and dreaded and i had a terrible wash day, i don't think i lost that much hair Nyah22


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Nyah22 said:


> Has anyone ever do a DC after a reconstruction treatment? I used Paul Mitchell reconstruction treatment from his color care line and followed up with my regular DC which I kept on for almost 2hrs and now my hair is so dry and hard! It's so brittle its coming out in chunks when I run my fingers or a comb through it. I'm so distraught and confused



Are we being punked? This can't be real. Guuurrrrllll!! Say it ain't so!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Are we being punked? This can't be real. Guuurrrrllll!! Say it ain't so!!!



are you implying that all of us should be dc after any type of protein, im not poking fun, just making sure o we on the sam page


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lilmama1011 said:


> are you implying that all of us should be dc after any type of protein, im not poking fun, just making sure o we on the sam page



I'm referring to the picture. Its a lot of hair. Was implying if it was fake hair or not. 

In any event, yes protein then moisturizing DC.


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm referring to the picture. Its a lot of hair. Was implying if it was fake hair or not.
> 
> In any event, yes protein then moisturizing DC.



o, ok because i though it was a weave ponytail or something but i hope no one would do that and what reason would she do that, for attention?Because i wouldn't even want to fake like my hair came out, thats nothing  to play with


----------



## Nyah22

Babygrowth said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you. I usually follow my reconstructor with a moisturizing DC. Does your regular condish have any protein in it? Have you used PM before? It could've been too strong for your hair...



Well I just recently started using PM maybe about 3 times prior to yesterday. I used the regular PM color care conditioner as my rinse out after the DC (which was creme of nature with morrcan oil). It was dry and brittle before the final rinse out tho so it most have been the combination of the the reconstruction treatment and the DC (which I added some raw Aloe Vera to for extra moisture). Boy did it all go BAD! I cut it myself last night... Salon on Wednesday to even it out ;(


----------



## Nyah22

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Are we being punked? This can't be real. Guuurrrrllll!! Say it ain't so!!!



I wish I was! I just got frustrated and cut it myself yesterday. Got an appointment for Wednesday at the salon to even it out. Still trying to figure where it went wrong... Was some scary stuff!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Nyah22 said:


> I wish I was! I just got frustrated and cut it myself yesterday. Got an appointment for Wednesday at the salon to even it out. Still trying to figure where it went wrong... Was some scary stuff!



Ahhh gotcha! So that is the result of cutting. Girl I thought that was hair you detangled. Lol *whew*


----------



## Nyah22

Lilmama1011 said:


> OMG THATS ALOT OF HAIR THAT WAS LOST! You can literally make a ponytail out of that. smh. is the first time you use paul mitchell, don't ever use that ish again! you said the dc is your regular so i don't expect that to be the problem. even when my hair tangled badly and dreaded and i had a terrible wash day, i don't think i lost that much hair Nyah22



Yes I have use PM before something in my DC did not work well with the treatment. Probably the Aloe Vera since it has protein in it and someone else just said protein after a reconstruction treatment is a no no... Sigh


----------



## Nyah22

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ahhh gotcha! So that is the result of cutting. Girl I thought that was hair you detangled. Lol *whew*



No that was prior to the cut! It's in a in length bob now after the cut. That just came out with me running my fingers and comb through my hair


----------



## Nyah22

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Oooosheeeet. I'm so sorry this is happening. I always use a deep con no protein after any reconstructor. I wish i had more advice to offer. What dc did you use.
> 
> Suny



I think you hit the nail on the head! I added rawAloe Vera to my regular DC thought it would be good but didn't realize the protein in it would be an issue. I've never use the reconstruction treatment and the DC with Aloe before so that would explain why it was so hard and dry. It needed moisture. Perhaps had I just DC again without Aloe I would've been fine.


----------



## Nyah22

Cattypus1 said:


> Oh my...stop combing immediately. What DC did you use?  I don't know about the PM reconstruct or but you need something without protein after a reconstructor.



Too late... I couldn't stop myself! Seeing all that hair come out I just kept combing out of curiosity if anything would be left on my head at the end of it. Felt like I was having an outer body experience. I just cut it after I lost all that it didn't make any sense to try and repair it. I think it was caused by too much protein bcuz it was almost as hard as when I used aphogee reconstruction treatment. Smh


----------



## freckledface

Man that picture hurt my feelings. Just goes to show how one day things can be perfect and the next comes a set back. Smh


----------



## Saludable84

Nyah22 said:


> I wish I was! I just got frustrated and cut it myself yesterday. Got an appointment for Wednesday at the salon to even it out. Still trying to figure where it went wrong... Was some scary stuff!



Did you need protein in the first place? It sounds like you didn't need to use a reconstructor, maybe a mild to medium protein. At some point, some people actually don't even need reconstructors anymore. If I put a reconstructor in my head, it would be setback city, and Im not trying to revisit that place ever again.


----------



## mschristine

Just finished relaxing my hair and now I'm sitting underneath my heating cap DCing. I am most definitely getting a hair cut this week. Yes..it is a must


----------



## Evolving78

freckledface said:


> Man that picture hurt my feelings. Just goes to show how one day things can be perfect and the next comes a set back. Smh



sounds like my own testimony!

well, i ordered my new products, since i couldn't find a distributor that was about his business....smh now what am i suppose to do for wash day?  i probably won't get these products until next week.  that will be too long of a wait for me.  it is crucial for me to wash my hair at least once a week.  i am just going to have to use my Mizani and my keracare wrap foam lotion.  i hope my hair still feels nice like it does now.


----------



## Evolving78

Nyah22 said:


> Too late... I couldn't stop myself! Seeing all that hair come out I just kept combing out of curiosity if anything would be left on my head at the end of it. Felt like I was having an outer body experience. I just cut it after I lost all that it didn't make any sense to try and repair it. I think it was caused by too much protein bcuz it was almost as hard as when I used aphogee reconstruction treatment. Smh



this is how i felt Saturday.  i just gave up trying to get that knot out and just started cutting away.  i didn't feel bad about it either.  i made peace with myself.  i went to the salon the same day and now i feel good and my hair feels great! i feel like i got a new start.  i will not be doing any protein treatments myself ever again. i won't be doing my own relaxer, and i will see a stylist from time to time to make sure i am doing the right things at home.


----------



## SuchaLady

shortdub78 I'm so glad you said this. I know people are antistylist around here but they are helpful.  



shortdub78 said:


> this is how i felt Saturday.  i just gave up trying to get that knot out and just started cutting away.  i didn't feel bad about it either.  i made peace with myself.  i went to the salon the same day and now i feel good and my hair feels great! i feel like i got a new start.  i will not be doing any protein treatments myself ever again. i won't be doing my own relaxer, and i will see a stylist from time to time to make sure i am doing the right things at home.


----------



## Nyah22

Saludable84 said:


> Did you need protein in the first place? It sounds like you didn't need to use a reconstructor, maybe a mild to medium protein. At some point, some people actually don't even need reconstructors anymore. If I put a reconstructor in my head, it would be setback city, and Im not trying to revisit that place ever again.



Yes I definitely needed it. My hair has been breaking quite a bit and I was trying to nurture it back without having to cut it. I just feel it's a blessing in disguised since my hair was damaged anyway otherwise I'd been really depressed right now


----------



## Cattypus1

Nyah22 said:


> Too late... I couldn't stop myself! Seeing all that hair come out I just kept combing out of curiosity if anything would be left on my head at the end of it. Felt like I was having an outer body experience. I just cut it after I lost all that it didn't make any sense to try and repair it. I think it was caused by too much protein bcuz it was almost as hard as when I used aphogee reconstruction treatment. Smh



I'm so sorry that happened to you. It makes me sad.


----------



## Nyah22

shortdub78 said:


> this is how i felt Saturday.  i just gave up trying to get that knot out and just started cutting away.  i didn't feel bad about it either.  i made peace with myself.  i went to the salon the same day and now i feel good and my hair feels great! i feel like i got a new start.  i will not be doing any protein treatments myself ever again. i won't be doing my own relaxer, and i will see a stylist from time to time to make sure i am doing the right things at home.



I felt better after cutting also! A bit excited even... Like a new start in life lol. I'm gonna try an go natural with it. I've always wanted to try it a and now I have the perfect opportunity to do it. Wish me luck


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> shortdub78 I'm so glad you said this. I know people are antistylist around here but they are helpful.



i know right!  there are good stylists out there.  i don't run across too many bad ones.  i want a stylist that is willing to work with me when it comes to reaching my goals, and not someone just doing my hair.  i've had some great ones that really took care of me.


----------



## Nyah22

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm so sorry that happened to you. It makes me sad.



Don't be... I feel great now and all that damaged hair is gone. I'm a fast grower trust me it will be back in no time.


----------



## Cattypus1

Nyah22 said:


> Don't be... I feel great now and all that damaged hair is gone. I'm a fast grower trust me it will be back in no time.



That's awesome...sounds like you're already on your way. Good luck!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Nyah22 said:


> I wish I was! I just got frustrated and cut it myself yesterday. Got an appointment for Wednesday at the salon to even it out. Still trying to figure where it went wrong... Was some scary stuff!



where do you think your hair will be after the cut? Nyah22


----------



## Lilmama1011

i thought reconstructors was protein


----------



## Lilmama1011

or a form of it somehow


----------



## Nyah22

Lilmama1011 said:


> where do you think your hair will be after the cut? Nyah22



I cut it to barely touching my shoulders. I wanna do a blunt cut a lil shorter about mid neck length. Reconstructors are protein... I just didn't realize Aloe Vera was high in protein also and I put some in my DC and kept it in for almost 2hrs! So the combination of too much protein and no moisturizer was my problem.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Nyah22 said:


> I cut it to barely touching my shoulders. I wanna do a blunt cut a lil shorter about mid neck length. Reconstructors are protein... I just didn't realize Aloe Vera was high in protein also and I put some in my DC and kept it in for almost 2hrs! So the combination of too much protein and no moisturizer was my problem.



I'm sorry for your losses  I will probably be at that length in a bit, i have stated previously in some threads by beautician, ex beautician was putting relaxer on the ends of my hair(idiot) and i didn't notice the first time and the second time it was too late because i looked up and she already had did and she moves FAST when doing a relaxer and because of those two times my ends are very thin and you can tell where i started relaxing because it's way thicker, i don't have naturally thin hair, and so far the thickness grew out to my chin, but the back broke off all the way to the thickness when flat ironing my hair twice for two week intervals because i think when pulling flat iron down it was popping at demarcation line of thick to thin,  my back is just a little above shoulder length and my front on the sides are apl  so major difference, but glad my hair is almost full thick, planning to chop when all gets should length Nyah22


----------



## Lilmama1011

Nyah22 shorter hair looks good on me actually, it makes me look more mature but i still want it to be at least shoulder length, i want length, i have been at shoulder all my relaxed life and just started getting pass shoulder length but it's so thin


----------



## Nyah22

Lilmama1011 said:


> Nyah22 shorter hair looks good on me actually, it makes me look more mature but i still want it to be at least shoulder length, i want length, i have been at shoulder all my relaxed life and just started getting pass shoulder length but it's so thin



Geesh that's awful I'd wanna fight her if she jacked up my hair. I agree with the short look adding maturity to ur look... Same here. I've always had hair about the same length (a lil above bra line) but I cut my hair once before into a cute layer cut where the longest part was at my nape. I loved it! Short hair was so easy to handle and zero drama. But my hair grows fast so unless I continued cutting I couldn't maintain that length. I'm new to this hair thing... It was always just there DC maybe 3 times a yr and sometimes only wash once a month. *hides face* not sure how my hair survive this long to be honest... Gonna do better now tho


----------



## Evolving78

Nyah 22 said:


> I cut it to barely touching my shoulders. I wanna do a blunt cut a lil shorter about mid neck length. Reconstructors are protein... I just didn't realize Aloe Vera was high in protein also and I put some in my DC and kept it in for almost 2hrs! So the combination of too much protein and no moisturizer was my problem.
> 
> View attachment 211711
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 211711



nyah 22

we have the same cut/length too!v  girl was we really going through something at the same time?


----------



## Evolving78

Nyah 22 said:


> I cut it to barely touching my shoulders. I wanna do a blunt cut a lil shorter about mid neck length. Reconstructors are protein... I just didn't realize Aloe Vera was high in protein also and I put some in my DC and kept it in for almost 2hrs! So the combination of too much protein and no moisturizer was my problem.
> 
> View attachment 211711
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 211711



nyah 22

we have the same cut/length too!v  girl was we really going through something at the same time?


----------



## Nyah22

shortdub78 said:


> nyah 22
> 
> we have the same cut/length too!v  girl was we really going through something at the same time?



Lol that's a crazy coincidence. I'm going to have my stylist cut it a lil different where it's slightly shorter in the back. 



Like this


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

My hair is icky today. So in need of a scalp wash. Maybe this evening. Maybe. Lol


----------



## Evolving78

Nyah22 said:


> Lol that's a crazy coincidence. I'm going to have my stylist cut it a lil different where it's slightly shorter in the back.
> 
> View attachment 211747
> 
> Like this



Nyah22
this is my cut!  i swear we are kindred spirits! 





and this is the back


----------



## niknakmac

very cute! shortdub78


----------



## niknakmac

Problem of the day... my hair isn't drying after my workouts in the evening.  I work up this morning and my hair was still damp.  I use a no direct heat reggie so I really don't know what to do with my hair in the mornings....help!


----------



## Evolving78

sweetnikki_6 said:


> very cute! shortdub78



thank you lady!


----------



## Lilmama1011

sweetnikki_6 said:


> Problem of the day... my hair isn't drying after my workouts in the evening.  I work up this morning and my hair was still damp.  I use a no direct heat reggie so I really don't know what to do with my hair in the mornings....help!



so it's sweat still in your hair?! No good, that's drying to the hair because the salt in sweat, how often do you work out? maybe you need to cowash after each workout to put back moisture but rinse out sweat sweetnikki_6


----------



## Nyah22

shortdub78 said:


> Nyah22
> this is my cut!  i swear we are kindred spirits!
> 
> http://s195.photobucket.com/user/sh...c-438c-9040-a0a446a1536b_zpsd6b0f65e.jpg.html
> 
> and this is the back



Omg! We are! Lol It's so cute! I love that cut I've always wanted to try it. Mines not gonna look like that tho bcuz gonna let her do perm rods since I'm gonna try the natural thing. So u probably won't even be able to see it but on days I wanna wear it straight it will be great! 


My hair now and will pretty much look similar after salon tomorrow.


----------



## niknakmac

Lilmama1011 said:


> so it's sweat still in your hair?! No good, that's drying to the hair because the salt in sweat, how often do you work out? maybe you need to cowash after each workout to put back moisture but rinse out sweat sweetnikki_6



I'm working out five days a week...i guess i will up to CWs and just wear it in a bun or roll.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Nyah22 said:


> Omg! We are! Lol It's so cute! I love that cut I've always wanted to try it. Mines not gonna look like that tho bcuz gonna let her do perm rods since I'm gonna try the natural thing. So u probably won't even be able to see it but on days I wanna wear it straight it will be great!
> 
> My hair now and will pretty much look similar after salon tomorrow.



Nyah22 so pretty


----------



## Evolving78

Nyah22 said:


> Omg! We are! Lol It's so cute! I love that cut I've always wanted to try it. Mines not gonna look like that tho bcuz gonna let her do perm rods since I'm gonna try the natural thing. So u probably won't even be able to see it but on days I wanna wear it straight it will be great!
> 
> View attachment 211767
> My hair now and will pretty much look similar after salon tomorrow.



i love curly hair!  i plan on doing a bunch of rod styles too this summer.  i like the curls on you!


----------



## Evolving78

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I'm working out five days a week...i guess i will up to CWs and just wear it in a bun or roll.



do you have a diffuser on your blow dryer?  you could use that to dry your hair on cool or medium.  i would cowash, diffuse, and style.  that way, you are not walking around with damp hair all day.


----------



## Lilmama1011

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I'm working out five days a week...i guess i will up to CWs and just wear it in a bun or roll.



sounds like a great idea


----------



## niknakmac

shortdub78 said:


> do you have a diffuser on your blow dryer?  you could use that to dry your hair on cool or medium.  i would cowash, diffuse, and style.  that way, you are not walking around with damp hair all day.



I don't think I have a diffuser.  I haven't used my blow dryer in forever.  I will check. Thanks.


----------



## Nyah22

shortdub78 said:


> i love curly hair!  i plan on doing a bunch of rod styles too this summer.  i like the curls on you!



Thanks kindred!  I love curls too and they're easier to deal with... My hair will hold curls for almost the whole wk and no hair on my shoulders on hot summer days with this length. That's why I'm looking forward to natural hair bcuz relaxed hair never look as thick when curled. I want a big olé curly fro lol


----------



## Nyah22

So yesterday I purchased what I'm now calling hair magic! I got these hand made organic products from http://www.jmoniquesnaturals.com/ Decided to wash last night since my hair was still so dry and brittle after that disaster on Sunday and now my hair is softer than it had ever been in my life. I'm still finding it hard to believe since I thought for sure I'd be stuck with dry hair for at least a month bcuz it was so hard. My hair was completely detangled after rinsing out the DC and that has never happened to me before. I Co washed then used Organic Jojoba Deep Hair Treatment Masque and finished off with Curl Defining Pudding for my bantu knots. I'm going to get everything from her product line now can't wait to try the Green Tea leave in and the Green Tea & Honey conditioner!


----------



## Nyah22

So excited


----------



## Evolving78

Nyah22 said:


> So yesterday I purchased what I'm now calling hair magic! I got these hand made organic products from http://www.jmoniquesnaturals.com/ Decided to wash last night since my hair was still so dry and brittle after that disaster on Sunday and now my hair is softer than it had ever been in my life. I'm still finding it hard to believe since I thought for sure I'd be stuck with dry hair for at least a month bcuz it was so hard. My hair was completely detangled after rinsing out the DC and that has never happened to me before. I Co washed then used Organic Jojoba Deep Hair Treatment Masque and finished off with Curl Defining Pudding for my bantu knots. I'm going to get everything from her product line now can't wait to try the Green Tea leave in and the Green Tea & Honey conditioner!



i am glad you found some products to curb that dryness!  as soon as i got my hair relaxed and had a good wash/conditioning session, my hair felt so soft and healthy!

i got an order coming in the mail tomorrow, so i know how excited you are!  we are both on the same path!


----------



## Nyah22

shortdub78 said:


> i am glad you found some products to curb that dryness!  as soon as i got my hair relaxed and had a good wash/conditioning session, my hair felt so soft and healthy!
> 
> i got an order coming in the mail tomorrow, so i know how excited you are!  we are both on the same path!



Thank you and yes it would appear that we are! I can't believe all this time organic products are what I've been missing. It made such a HUGE difference. Not a frizz in sight and super moist. Didn't know I could get so excited over hair lol. Hope you love your products as much as I do!


----------



## mschristine

Sitting here at Super Cuts....it's about to go down


----------



## Nyah22

mschristine said:


> Sitting here at Super Cuts....it's about to go down



Pics when finished plz


----------



## mschristine

I'll post pics tomorrow. She did exactly what was needed. I kept most of my length in the front and the back is pretty short. A cute little inverted bob is what I have now. Perfect for the summer. I want to try an do a silk wrap but I don't have a hooded dryer. Can I use my heating cap instead?


----------



## Cattypus1

mschristine said:


> I'll post pics tomorrow. She did exactly what was needed. I kept most of my length in the front and the back is pretty short. A cute little inverted bob is what I have now. Perfect for the summer. I want to try an do a silk wrap but I don't have a hooded dryer. Can I use my heating cap instead?



Sounds like the cut for the summer...love to see your pics!


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz I remember you telling me that you don't wash your hair in braids. Do you take down the braids and redo them every time you wash it when wearing wigs?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady

Yes ma'am! They're actually celie plaits so its not as tedious as it seems.


----------



## divachyk

sweetnikki_6 said:


> Problem of the day... my hair isn't drying after my workouts in the evening. I work up this morning and my hair was still damp. I use a no direct heat reggie so I really don't know what to do with my hair in the mornings....help!


 
I let my hair air out after working out. This helps it to dry before placing a scarf over it for the night. If by chance it's damp by morning, I wear my hair in whatever style I choose - braidout, twists out, bantu knot, bun or other protective style. Damp hair doesn't impact styling in any way because by the time I leave the house, arrive to work, it's pretty much dry. If it's sopping wet, on the other hand, that's totally different -- it takes much longer to dry. The only style I can't pull off while damp is sleek, straight hair but I only wear it straight after a TU anyway so no biggie there.


----------



## mschristine

Cattypus1 said:


> Sounds like the cut for the summer...love to see your pics!



I love it!! I've been swinging it all day! Now I gotta wrap it back up..I'll post pics soon, I promise!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Dear Lord,

Please help me not to respond to some of the comments in these other threads. 

Amen.


----------



## bebezazueta

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Dear Lord,
> 
> Please help me not to respond to some of the comments in these other threads.
> 
> Amen.



Lord!  What happened?  I'm nosy!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

bebezazueta said:


> Lord!  What happened?  I'm nosy!



Lololoo They're mostly general comments to no one in particular but its usually some form of natural vs relaxed statement. I tend to ignore them but sheesh!


----------



## bebezazueta

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lololoo They're mostly general comments to no one in particular but its usually some form of natural vs relaxed statement. I tend to ignore them but sheesh!



I'm ready!  *twirls relaxed hair in bun* *take off non-existent earrings*


----------



## mshoneyfly

I am 11 weeks post as of yesterday. I had so many shed hairs during detangling last night. Also, the front of my hair may be a little underprocessed for me even though I am texturized. I can see that the NG in the back of my hair is fine and very easy to manage but the front needed more processing time. 

On my next t/u, I think i might skip the back and edges all together and just texlax the crown for about 7-10 minutes total. 

I have to do it in the next week or so. My hair is telling me that its abt that time, lol!


----------



## Evolving78

mshoneyfly said:


> I am 11 weeks post as of yesterday. I had so many shed hairs during detangling last night. Also, the front of my hair may be a little underprocessed for me even though I am texturized. I can see that the NG in the back of my hair is fine and very easy to manage but the front needed more processing time.
> 
> On my next t/u, I think i might skip the back and edges all together and just texlax the crown for about 7-10 minutes total.
> 
> I have to do it in the next week or so. My hair is telling me that its abt that time, lol!



relax as soon as possible!  don't wait.  i did and the excessive amount of shedding i had got so tangled and knotted up with my new growth.


----------



## JudithO

Relaxed last week... One inch from MBL.... Yipee...


----------



## mshoneyfly

shortdub78 said:


> relax as soon as possible!  don't wait.  i did and the excessive amount of shedding i had got so tangled and knotted up with my new growth.



shortdub78
Thats exactly whats been happening to me!!  This is the third looong detangling session Ive had in the last few weeks.  Its probably wreaking havoc on my ends.  

I gotta remember to cowash for moisture when Im deep in a stretch (past 6 weeks). But I don't seem to have much ng. 

The good thing is I finally git it detangled, soft and moisturized so I can get through the ng. I might do it sunday...or try doing cornrows with extensions on my own


----------



## mschristine

Deleted Post


----------



## mschristine

I have come to the conclusion that I suck at taking pics of my hair. Anyway, here are the results: 
Freshly relaxed, flat ironed hair before the cut:








Two days after I got it cut..this was after it had been wrapped all day and I was about to go out with my boo:


----------



## Nyah22

mschristine said:


> I have come to the conclusion that I suck at taking pics of my hair. Anyway, here are the results:
> Freshly relaxed, flat ironed hair before the cut:
> 
> Two days after I got it cut..this was after it had been wrapped all day and I was about to go out with my boo:



Very cute! This definitely seems to be the cut for the summer.


----------



## mshoneyfly

Very cute! mschristine

I wish I had that much length on the sides/front


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Dear Lord,
> 
> Please help me not to respond to some of the comments in these other threads.
> 
> Amen.



Lol. There is one thread I'm like really......really.....really....please delete it yourself. Lol. I remember when i got serious about my hair i wanted to start a thread about everything that came to mind. I opted for the search feature instead.

Suny


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lololoo They're mostly general comments to no one in particular but its usually some form of natural vs relaxed statement. I tend to ignore them but sheesh!



You know most of them still hate themselves. It doesn't matter how much they think "natural, new me" they are still the same rachet girls they were before the went natural. I hate to sound so mean, but talk is cheap; no one ever really changes. 

Not all of them are like that. I lurk too. But there are those few that kinda get the blood boiling.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lololoo They're mostly general comments to no one in particular but its usually some form of natural vs relaxed statement. I tend to ignore them but sheesh!



Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## mschristine

mshoneyfly said:


> Very cute! mschristine
> 
> I wish I had that much length on the sides/front



Thank you! I didn't realize the sides an front were that long until after I relaxed..shrinkage is a beast


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84 said:


> You know most of them still hate themselves. It doesn't matter how much they think "natural, new me" they are still the same rachet girls they were before the went natural. I hate to sound so mean, but talk is cheap; no one ever really changes.
> 
> Not all of them are like that. I lurk too. But there are those few that kinda get the blood boiling.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



YAS! I cannot agree more. A change in hair texture does NOT signify a change in character. I seriously wish some of them would stop puttin' on, sit down and humble themselves because at the end of the day its just hair...Natural, Relaxed, Texlaxed, Texturized....WHATEVER!


----------



## Guinan

mschristine said:


> I have come to the conclusion that I suck at taking pics of my hair. Anyway, here are the results:
> Freshly relaxed, flat ironed hair before the cut:
> 
> 
> View attachment 212323
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 212325
> 
> Two days after I got it cut..this was after it had been wrapped all day and I was about to go out with my boo:
> 
> 
> View attachment 212327
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 212329
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 212333



Get it gurl! That cut is sharrrrpppp!


----------



## mschristine

pelohello said:


> Get it gurl! That cut is sharrrrpppp!



Thank you!!!


----------



## freckledface

Has anyone tried the silk elements leave in?


----------



## Mande30

mschristine said:


> I have come to the conclusion that I suck at taking pics of my hair. Anyway, here are the results:
> Freshly relaxed, flat ironed hair before the cut:
> 
> Two days after I got it cut..this was after it had been wrapped all day and I was about to go out with my boo:



mschristine

Very nice!!!  I love your cut!!


----------



## mschristine

Mande30 said:


> mschristine
> 
> Very nice!!!  I love your cut!!



Thank you buddy!!!


----------



## Saludable84

2 washes, 1 day… Not Cool…


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I need to detangle my hair & polish my nails for the week but I can't seem to move from in front of the TV. I love horror movies & AMC is on it!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

freckledface said:


> Has anyone tried the silk elements leave in?



Yes I have. Nothing miraculous about it to me. Just a normal leave in.


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I need to detangle my hair & polish my nails for the week but I can't seem to move from in front of the TV. I love horror movies & AMC is on it!!



Girl you better get to it, you can polish and watch tv or deep condition while watching tv, washing doesn't take long, the deep conditioning is the the most time consuming, well styling is as well so that's the only let down lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Yes I have. Nothing miraculous about it to me. Just a normal leave in.



PRE_mediacalruz freckledface have yal tried komaza coconut milk leave in. I had got a sample and paid just for shipping 1.70 something and I got 2oz and it makes your hair so soft and gives it slip. Just ordered the 8 oz bottle for twelve. This my first time using a leave in, I usually just use a regular moisturizer and seal but i like the leave in, it makes detangling better and soooo soft


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Haven't heard about it but I don't use leave-ins either. I tried the silk elements once out of curiousity.


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Haven't heard about it but I don't use leave-ins either. I tried the silk elements once out of curiousity.



pre_medicalrulz 
http://komazahaircare.com/coconut-hair-milk.html


----------



## mschristine

Really need to wash my hair...but since its raining all week, I'm gonna wait till Thursday


----------



## Saludable84

My mother said after all this time, she is "goin back to the crack!" I couldnt even bother with my usual sarcastic, makes you want to punch me in my mouth remarks. The natural nazi turned into a Jew for Jesus. All sorts of wrong on so many levels this post is going, but she made me feel like crap when I kept my individuality to stay relaxed. Like I was sinning or Killing peoples puppies and serving then with a side of egg fried rice. It's my hair and I can fry it if I want to. I respected her decision, but she turned her face up at mine. 

I'm willing to help, because that's who I am. A sarcastic girl with a kind heart. I know the questions will come. I just want to tell God TIA for the patience he gives me to deal. 

That is all.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## PinkSunshine77

Just relaxed and got rid of those tiny Greys *swangs hair from the left to the right*. I still have to flat iron though :/ my hair takes a bone straight relaxer application as if its a texlax. Wth hair


----------



## Cattypus1

Saludable84 said:


> My mother said after all this time, she is "goin back to the crack!" I couldnt even bother with my usual sarcastic, makes you want to punch me in my mouth remarks. The natural nazi turned into a Jew for Jesus. All sorts of wrong on so many levels this post is going, but she made me feel like crap when I kept my individuality to stay relaxed. Like I was sinning or Killing peoples puppies and serving then with a side of egg fried rice. It's my hair and I can fry it if I want to. I respected her decision, but she turned her face up at mine.
> 
> I'm willing to help, because that's who I am. A sarcastic girl with a kind heart. I know the questions will come. I just want to tell God TIA for the patience he gives me to deal.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Girl, that is the best laugh I've had all week!


----------



## Guinan

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Just relaxed and got rid of those tiny Greys *swangs hair from the left to the right*. I still have to flat iron though :/ my hair takes a bone straight relaxer application as if its a texlax. Wth hair



What do u use to color ur hair?


----------



## Evolving78

my hair is M&S, and wrapped for the night.  it feels good! i may wash my hair tomorrow or thursday.  since getting my relaxer, i think i will be able to stretch at least 10-12 weeks since i have no underprocessed parts.  my hair strands are consistently straight. plus, the relaxer system that was used on my hair didn't dry it out, left a lot of shine, softness and bounce.  i can't see myself using another relaxer.  i finally found something that really works for my fine strands and gives me the results i am looking for.


----------



## mschristine

Couldn't wait till Thursday. My scalp was super dirty and my hair looked terrible. I came home went to straight to the shower to wash and deep condition...currently air drying and catching up on True Blood


----------



## Saludable84

Im about to start my research now on a half wig now. That s-curl made my ng a dream to work with, but typical LP hair wants to build-up, so I had to wash. It had me thinking though that during the winter, which is when I want to invest in a half-3/4 wig, I could air dry and exclusively s-curl my fakeness of the funk for 6 months. My plan is to stretch from december to june and hide my hur under wigs. I never thought I'd be this excited about wigs….


----------



## naija24

yall make me want to try this s-curl stuff. what exactly does it do?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> yall make me want to try this s-curl stuff. what exactly does it do?



Retention baaaeeebaaeee!!!


----------



## camilla

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I don't think I have a diffuser.  I haven't used my blow dryer in forever.  I will check. Thanks.



sweetnikki_6 i leave it loose until its at least 70% dry they braid and add a little leave in on the ends bcuz they tend to dry the fastest seal then braid its dry in the am


----------



## shyekiera

naija24 said:


> yall make me want to try this s-curl stuff. what exactly does it do?



Great moisturizer


----------



## Saludable84

naija24 said:


> yall make me want to try this s-curl stuff. what exactly does it do?



Soften new growth, moisturized like a dream. For the price it's definitely worth the try.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## AlliCat

Question to those stretching relaxers: How are you moisturizing your new growth?


----------



## Nix08

AlliCat I do a mid wash rinse of tea and coffee but when I'm into a stretch I add coconut milk and it works wonders on my ng.


----------



## mshoneyfly

AlliCat said:


> Question to those stretching relaxers: How are you moisturizing your new growth?



I use glycerin, aloe vera and rose water with SAA powder to make a spritz. I dc and cowash during weeks 6-12. Im in week 13 now


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

mshoneyfly said:


> I use glycerin, aloe vera and rose water with SAA powder to make a spritz. I dc and cowash during weeks 6-12. Im in week 13 now



OMG your side profile pic look so much like a really good friend of mine! If it didn't say you live in Illinois I would have had a heart attack. She passed away last year.


----------



## ElegantElephant

I'm confused on the way to use scurl.  Do you moisturize the length with scurl, then seal or only use it on your new growth?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

ElegantElephant said:


> I'm confused on the way to use scurl.  Do you moisturize the length with scurl, then seal or only use it on your new growth?



I use it all over but I don't seal w/ oil w/ this product because personally for me, my hair cannot handle that much moisture.


----------



## mshoneyfly

ElegantElephant said:


> I'm confused on the way to use scurl.  Do you moisturize the length with scurl, then seal or only use it on your new growth?



ElegantElephant
I try to get it just on the NG but my hair is high porosity and wets easily so it gets everywhere. I then seal the ends with oil


----------



## mshoneyfly

pre_medicalrulz said:


> OMG your side profile pic look so much like a really good friend of mine! If it didn't say you live in Illinois I would have had a heart attack. She passed away last year.



Aww!  So sorry to hear that. They say everybody has a twin, lol!!


----------



## Saludable84

AlliCat said:


> Question to those stretching relaxers: How are you moisturizing your new growth?



I use S-curl or other acceptable moisturizers on my ng directly. The s-curl I just spray on the roots and rub it in my hair. Except spraying, I do the same thing with other moisturizers.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pinkness27

For the ladies that stretch their new growth with rollersets and/or flat ironing: how do you moisturize your hair w/o your roots reverting?


----------



## spellinto

pinkness27 said:


> For the ladies that stretch their new growth with rollersets and/or flat ironing: how do you moisturize your hair w/o your roots reverting?



Hi there  I don't flat iron or roller set during my stretches, but when I get a touch up and my hair feels a little dry (usually about 1-2 weeks after?), I apply a SMALL amount of coconut oil all over.  I choose coconut oil bc it can penetrate, detangle, and moisturize the strands without water (which causes reversion).  I imagine it would also work in this case. Hope that helps


----------



## SuchaLady

July will consist of protein treatments.


----------



## beloved1bx

Lilmama1011 said:


> PRE_mediacalruz freckledface have yal tried komaza coconut milk leave in. I had got a sample and paid just for shipping 1.70 something and I got 2oz and it makes your hair so soft and gives it slip. Just ordered the 8 oz bottle for twelve. This my first time using a leave in, I usually just use a regular moisturizer and seal but i like the leave in, it makes detangling better and soooo soft



I have a sample of their shea butter leave in and a full size of the leave in from the mitani line. I like them both. I like that they are light weight and a little goes a long way. My tresses can't handle heavy leave ins. Elasta QP mango butter wasn't bad but my hair felt weighed down halfway thru the week.


----------



## tfrazie

Im a newbe here! I recently relaxed after being natural for YEARS. I can use all the tips I can get on how to care for my hair and retain length.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

tfrazie said:


> Im a newbe here! I recently relaxed after being natural for YEARS. I can use all the tips I can get on how to care for my hair and retain length.



Protein - Moisture balance. Get reeeeeally acquainted with it.


----------



## ghanagirl23

Man the way im itching to relax but im trying to stretch this relaxer till first week of august


----------



## longhairdreaming

tfrazie said:


> Im a newbe here! I recently relaxed after being natural for YEARS. I can use all the tips I can get on how to care for my hair and retain length.


 
tfrazie I also relaxed in March after being natural for a decade. I would say really listen to your hair. Find a good medium protein and moisturizing dc...use them as your hair dictates. I'm 3months post..so far I've had no breakage issues but I think that's cause my regimen really hasn't changed much from when I was natural. Now I just focus more making sure my hair has the protein it needs and my line of demarcation is kept nice a pliable. Hope that's helpful.


----------



## tfrazie

longhairdreaming said:


> tfrazie I also relaxed in March after being natural for a decade. I would say really listen to your hair. Find a good medium protein and moisturizing dc...use them as your hair dictates. I'm 3months post..so far I've had no breakage issues but I think that's cause my regimen really hasn't changed much from when I was natural. Now I just focus more making sure my hair has the protein it needs and my line of demarcation is kept nice a pliable. Hope that's helpful.



I was noticing some slight breakage from my tips b4 I relaxed and I can't figure out the problem. Do I need more protein? I washed/cowashed and conditioned at least once a week but mostly twice. I was using (b4 the relaxer) Pantene cowash conditioner, herbal essences hello hydration conditioner and Curls Cleanser and conditioner. I also used coconut oil, grape seed oil, olive oil and in my routine.


----------



## longhairdreaming

tfrazie said:


> I was noticing some slight breakage from my tips b4 I relaxed and I can't figure out the problem. Do I need more protein? I washed/cowashed and conditioned at least once a week but mostly twice. I was using (b4 the relaxer) Pantene cowash conditioner, herbal essences hello hydration conditioner and Curls Cleanser and conditioner. I also used coconut oil, grape seed oil, olive oil and in my routine.


 
tfrazie are you still having breakage? I always rely on the strand test to let me know if I need protein or moisture. It also be that your ends just need to be clipped.


----------



## tfrazie

longhairdreaming said:


> tfrazie are you still having breakage? I always rely on the strand test to let me know if I need protein or moisture. It also be that your ends just need to be clipped.



Well my relaxer is only 3 days old but I have noticed strands with no bulb on the end so i know that there is still some breakage I just dont know what is "acceptible". If there is such a thing as acceptible breakage. How do you do the strand test?


----------



## longhairdreaming

tfrazie said:


> Well my relaxer is only 3 days old but I have noticed strands with no bulb on the end so i know that there is still some breakage I just dont know what is "acceptible". If there is such a thing as acceptible breakage. How do you do the strand test?


 
tfrazie Did you have your relaxer done professionally? If so did they give you a trim after? I self-relaxed but I did a thorough(as thorough as possible) trim after to get ride of any lackluster ends. The strand test is when you take a strand of shed hair(when wet) and tug each end. If it bounces back your protein and moisture is balanced. If it stretches without snapping but doesn't bounce back you need more protein. If it snaps without stretching you need more moisture.


----------



## Evolving78

tfrazie said:


> Well my relaxer is only 3 days old but I have noticed strands with no bulb on the end so i know that there is still some breakage I just dont know what is "acceptible". If there is such a thing as acceptible breakage. How do you do the strand test?



you will have breakage.  you can't avoid that. excessive breakage is a problem.  if hair is all over the sink, clothes, and shoulders, that's a problem.


----------



## tfrazie

longhairdreaming said:


> tfrazie Did you have your relaxer done professionally? If so did they give you a trim after? I self-relaxed but I did a thorough(as thorough as possible) trim after to get ride of any lackluster ends. The strand test is when you take a strand of shed hair(when wet) and tug each end. If it bounces back your protein and moisture is balanced. If it stretches without snapping but doesn't bounce back you need more protein. If it snaps without stretching you need more moisture.



I self relaxed but I did not trim it I guess I will do that today. I have heard too many stories about stylist chopping of people's hair! And I am new to my city/st so I don't know where to look for a good style at. I only trust myself with my hair! No one will love it like me!  lol!


----------



## Saludable84

tfrazie said:


> Well my relaxer is only 3 days old but I have noticed strands with no bulb on the end so i know that there is still some breakage I just dont know what is "acceptible". If there is such a thing as acceptible breakage. How do you do the strand test?



When my hair breaks when wet and manipulation is light, I need protein. 

When my hair breaks for any reason and my hair is dry, I need moisture.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## xu93texas

AlliCat said:


> Question to those stretching relaxers: How are you moisturizing your new growth?



I really like KomazaCare Califia Moisturizing spray.  I also use their Aloe My Hair products daily under my wigs to keep my hair moisturized.


----------



## Raspberry

xu93texas said:


> I really like KomazaCare Califia Moisturizing spray.  I also use their Aloe My Hair products daily under my wigs to keep my hair moisturized.



xu93texas Love the haircut, you look great!


----------



## xu93texas

Raspberry said:


> xu93texas Love the haircut, you look great!



Hey lady, Thanks for the compliment, but it's a wig.


----------



## Britt

Got an inch cut off yesterday and flat ironed my curls

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta

Brittster said:


> Got an inch cut off yesterday and flat ironed my curls
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



So pretty!


----------



## thebelleofelle

Kind of a random post but I have been wondering if any relaxed ladies ever thought about doing a keratin?

I've been looking into and being a relaxed head I've heard good and bad stories. Has anyone else thought about doing keratin over relaxers?

What are your thoughts??


----------



## tfrazie

thebelleofelle said:


> Kind of a random post but I have been wondering if any relaxed ladies ever thought about doing a keratin?
> 
> I've been looking into and being a relaxed head I've heard good and bad stories. Has anyone else thought about doing keratin over relaxers?
> 
> What are your thoughts??



I was thinking about looking into it as a way to stretch my relaxer so I can't wait to see others respond to your question.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

thebelleofelle said:


> Kind of a random post but I have been wondering if any relaxed ladies ever thought about doing a keratin?
> 
> I've been looking into and being a relaxed head I've heard good and bad stories. Has anyone else thought about doing keratin over relaxers?
> 
> What are your thoughts??



Its my understanding that Keratin is what naturals use to get the relaxed look, right? If so, how is a Keratin treatment beneficial for a relaxed head?


----------



## navila

Just finished my first self relaxer and now I'm freaking out 
I used linange and I think it did a pretty good job at relaxing my new growth.
After rinsing it out I applied the aphogee 2mn for about 5 minutes, rinsed it out and shampoo with the motion neutralizer twice. Then I applied the aussie 3mn miracle for another 5 minutes and finally I applied the trader's joe moisturizer and rinsed.
Well I think something went wrong because my hair started to come out in little clumps while I was detangling it. I'm not sure if this much hair usually comes out or if something went wrong. 
Now I'm under the dryer and I'm kinda scared to take the rollers out and fear that more hair will come out. erplexed. I really can't deal with yet another setback.
I don't know if I'm freaking out for nothing or if I should genuinely be concerned.  Even if it's normal I'll probably leave it to the 'professionals' next time cause I don't think I can stomach seeing this much hair come out everytime I relax 
Let me know what you guys think..


----------



## mshoneyfly

thebelleofelle said:


> Kind of a random post but I have been wondering if any relaxed ladies ever thought about doing a keratin?
> 
> I've been looking into and being a relaxed head I've heard good and bad stories. Has anyone else thought about doing keratin over relaxers?
> 
> What are your thoughts??



thebelleofelle
I have certainly thought about it lately but IDK if its even safe!  Im 13 weeks post texturizer and really don't have much desire to relax. I would love to have straight hair without damage, though.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

navila
oh wow. Hmmm, I really can't say. When my mom comb her hair after washing or a relaxer, I see long strands like this w/ her as well. But this is because she is so rough when detangling her hair while wet. I'm not sure what happened in this pic that you got long strands like this. Do you think it may be shed hair? Did you detangle before your relaxer?


----------



## navila

pre_medicalrulz said:


> navila
> oh wow. Hmmm, I really can't say. When my mom comb her hair after washing or a relaxer, I see long strands like this w/ her as well. But this is because she is so rough when detangling her hair while wet. I'm not sure what happened in this pic that you got long strands like this. Do you think it may be shed hair? Did you detangle before your relaxer?


I did detangle beforehand and it is mostly shed hair now I'm just hoping that my hair won't start falling out even more. I think I would give up growing my hair out for good this time and just weave it up like my friends.


----------



## thebelleofelle

mshoneyfly said:
			
		

> thebelleofelle
> I have certainly thought about it lately but IDK if its even safe!  Im 13 weeks post texturizer and really don't have much desire to relax. I would love to have straight hair without damage, though.



That's exactly what I've been thinking...I love my hair freshly relaxed and whenever it's straight/blown out but I know both can be so damaging and I kind of wanna go natural but keep my hair straight. I know it sounds crazy but I'm glad to see others have been thinking about it!!!!!


----------



## mshoneyfly

thebelleofelle said:


> That's exactly what I've been thinking...I love my hair freshly relaxed and whenever it's straight/blown out but I know both can be so damaging and I kind of wanna go natural but keep my hair straight. I know it sounds crazy but I'm glad to see others have been thinking about it!!!!!



So, thebelleofelle
Have you found any examples (bloggers, YTers, etc) of relaxed heads who do keratin treatments?


----------



## shyekiera

navila said:


> Just finished my first self relaxer and now I'm freaking out
> I used linange and I think it did a pretty good job at relaxing my new growth.
> After rinsing it out I applied the aphogee 2mn for about 5 minutes, rinsed it out and shampoo with the motion neutralizer twice. Then I applied the aussie 3mn miracle for another 5 minutes and finally I applied the trader's joe moisturizer and rinsed.
> Well I think something went wrong because my hair started to come out in little clumps while I was detangling it. I'm not sure if this much hair usually comes out or if something went wrong.
> Now I'm under the dryer and I'm kinda scared to take the rollers out and fear that more hair will come out. erplexed. I really can't deal with yet another setback.
> I don't know if I'm freaking out for nothing or if I should genuinely be concerned.  Even if it's normal I'll probably leave it to the 'professionals' next time cause I don't think I can stomach seeing this much hair come out everytime I relax
> Let me know what you guys think..



That usually happens when i over process


----------



## shyekiera

thebelleofelle said:


> Kind of a random post but I have been wondering if any relaxed ladies ever thought about doing a keratin?
> 
> I've been looking into and being a relaxed head I've heard good and bad stories. Has anyone else thought about doing keratin over relaxers?
> 
> What are your thoughts??



Protein/ strengthening treatment


----------



## navila

shyekiera said:


> That usually happens when i over process[/QUOTE
> 
> I probably did.


----------



## Lilmama1011

navila said:


> Just finished my first self relaxer and now I'm freaking out
> I used linange and I think it did a pretty good job at relaxing my new growth.
> After rinsing it out I applied the aphogee 2mn for about 5 minutes, rinsed it out and shampoo with the motion neutralizer twice. Then I applied the aussie 3mn miracle for another 5 minutes and finally I applied the trader's joe moisturizer and rinsed.
> Well I think something went wrong because my hair started to come out in little clumps while I was detangling it. I'm not sure if this much hair usually comes out or if something went wrong.
> Now I'm under the dryer and I'm kinda scared to take the rollers out and fear that more hair will come out. erplexed. I really can't deal with yet another setback.
> I don't know if I'm freaking out for nothing or if I should genuinely be concerned.  Even if it's normal I'll probably leave it to the 'professionals' next time cause I don't think I can stomach seeing this much hair come out everytime I relax
> Let me know what you guys think..



You put in the aphogee before neutralizing?  I would neutralize before anything, maybe you over processed with they extra five minutes


----------



## Guinan

navila said:


> shyekiera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That usually happens when i over process[/QUOTE
> 
> I probably did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you leave the relaxer in? I use linage too. Im really sorry that happened to you. I would def up the protein and maybe do a ACR for balance out your PH levels.
Click to expand...


----------



## Saludable84

thebelleofelle said:


> Kind of a random post but I have been wondering if any relaxed ladies ever thought about doing a keratin?
> 
> I've been looking into and being a relaxed head I've heard good and bad stories. Has anyone else thought about doing keratin over relaxers?
> 
> What are your thoughts??



When I was researching it, I was told that a) your hair will eventually revert and b) if your relaxed hair is already in good shape, don't bother.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## navila

Lilmama1011 said:


> You put in the aphogee before neutralizing?  I would neutralize before anything, maybe you over processed with they extra five minutes


I will try it you way next time. Thanks.



pelohello said:


> navila said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you leave the relaxer in? I use linage too. Im really sorry that happened to you. I would def up the protein and maybe do a ACR for balance out your PH levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. About 20 mns. Will do
Click to expand...


----------



## FelaShrine

any relax head use Oyin products? If so..which? TIA


----------



## beloved1bx

Lilmama1011 said:


> You put in the aphogee before neutralizing?  I would neutralize before anything, maybe you over processed with they extra five minutes



I think a lot of people do a mid protein step before neutralizing. I believe the logic is that the relaxer opens up ur cuticles and during this time it's easier for the protein to adhere to your strands and strengthen them. 

navila did you do a DC? I see that you used light conditioners and rinsed after a few mins, but on relaxer day you should deep condition with a moisturizing con for at least 30 mins, preferably with heat.


----------



## navila

beloved1bx said:


> I think a lot of people do a mid protein step before neutralizing. I believe the logic is that the relaxer opens up ur cuticles and during this time it's easier for the protein to adhere to your strands and strengthen them.
> 
> navila did you do a DC? I see that you used light conditioners and rinsed after a few mins, but on relaxer day you should deep condition with a moisturizing con for at least 30 mins, preferably with heat.


 I rarely DC when I relax because my hair seems to break a lot when I do so. But since I used protein I should have done one this time.
On a lighter note I think that I failed to detangle and removing the shed hair properly so they came out once I relax it. 
My hair seems longer and thicker than the last time I relaxed and only a few stands came out this morning, so I'm relieved.
I'll post pics in a few...


----------



## Jewell

navila

I agree with the others that said that extra 5 mins of the Aphogee before neutralizing could have over processed you. For that reason, I NEVER do a mid-step protein. Once I have my desired processing of new growth, I want the relaxer out and neutralized as soon as humanly possible. I'm terrified of overprocessing just to have a protein conditioner on there when it can be done first thing AFTER neutralizing and stabilizing pH, which I do with French Perm Stabilizer Plus.

Also, why did you only shampoo twice? I shampoo a minimum of 3 times, leaving the suds in about 1-2 mins each before rinsing to make SURE to neutralize and remove residual relaxer. 

I use a color-indicating neutralizing shampoo and I find that it does not remove all the relaxer with just 2 shampoos. I do 4 sometimes as that is when the suds finally turn completely white.

 When I allow the suds to sit on my hair a few mins before rinsing, it removes relaxer faster than if I just rinse without letting it sit. I have done minimum 3 shampoos for many, many years (over 15 yrs). Maybe you didn't remove all the relaxer. That can really damage hair, scalp and cause hair to fall out. 

The only time I ever had hair come out was when a girl put relaxer on previously relaxed hair and that caused over processing. I had to get several inches cut off. I have been self-relaxing exclusively for almost 10 years. Before that, I still had the knowledge and technique down since my mom went to cosmetology school, and she did my relaxers before I began doing them myself.

 I also intentionally add oil to increase processing time and get more of a gentle relaxing, use only mild relaxers, and stretch 12-14 weeks or more. I have stretched as long as 6 months and gone natural twice. I think proper neutralizing is extremely important to maintaining relaxed hair health, thickness, and integrity, as well as scalp health. Hth!


----------



## navila

I rinsed it with my showerhead on its highest power and spent a lot of time 'shampooing' it so I hope I got all of it out. But your shampoo sounds interesting. What's the brand?
[





Jewell said:


> navila
> 
> I agree with the others that said that extra 5 mins of the Aphogee before neutralizing could have over processed you. For that reason, I NEVER do a mid-step protein. Once I have my desired processing of new growth, I want the relaxer out and neutralized as soon as humanly possible. I'm terrified of overprocessing just to have a protein conditioner on there when it can be done first thing AFTER neutralizing and stabilizing pH, which I do with French Perm Stabilizer Plus.
> 
> Also, why did you only shampoo twice? I shampoo a minimum of 3 times, leaving the suds in about 1-2 mins each before rinsing to make SURE to neutralize and remove residual relaxer.
> 
> I use a color-indicating neutralizing shampoo and I find that it does not remove all the relaxer with just 2 shampoos. I do 4 sometimes as that is when the suds finally turn completely white.
> 
> When I allow the suds to sit on my hair a few mins before rinsing, it removes relaxer faster than if I just rinse without letting it sit. I have done minimum 3 shampoos for many, many years (over 15 yrs). Maybe you didn't remove all the relaxer. That can really damage hair, scalp and cause hair to fall out.
> 
> The only time I ever had hair come out was when a girl put relaxer on previously relaxed hair and that caused over processing. I had to get several inches cut off. I have been self-relaxing exclusively for almost 10 years. Before that, I still had the knowledge and technique down since my mom went to cosmetology school, and she did my relaxers before I began doing them myself.
> 
> I also intentionally add oil to increase processing time and get more of a gentle relaxing, use only mild relaxers, and stretch 12-14 weeks or more. I have stretched as long as 6 months and gone natural twice. I think proper neutralizing is extremely important to maintaining relaxed hair health, thickness, and integrity, as well as scalp health. Hth!


----------



## navila

So it seems like my hair is going to make it 
I didn't lose anymore excessive hair this morning.
I didn't flat iron it this morning like I had planned so it is not straight in the pics. It had a lil bit of curls in it but the humidity caused them to fall and it's frizzy now. But overall I think that I retained my length this time and it's much fuller. 

 Texture before relaxer 



 After wet (sorry it's not straight)

 After dry

 And now. I will be getting it blowdry next week so the length will show better.


----------



## beloved1bx

navila said:


> So it seems like my hair is going to make it
> I didn't lose anymore excessive hair this morning.
> I didn't flat iron it this morning like I had planned so it is not straight in the pics. It had a lil bit of curls in it but the humidity caused them to fall and it's frizzy now. But overall I think that I retained my length this time and it's much fuller.
> 
> Texture before relaxer
> 
> After wet (sorry it's not straight)
> 
> After dry
> 
> And now. I will be getting it blowdry next week so the length will show better.



When I saw your first post I was thinking that the issue might just be shed hairs trangling and causing knots. But I thought I saw somewhere that you said you had detangled so I didn't bother mention it. 
All in all looks like your relaxer was a success so congrats. Your hair looks fab.


----------



## navila

beloved1bx said:


> When I saw your first post I was thinking that the issue might just be shed hairs trangling and causing knots. But I thought I saw somewhere that you said you had detangled so I didn't bother mention it.
> All in all looks like your relaxer was a success so congrats. Your hair looks fab.



I think that was the problem as well. I didn't detangle it well enough. But thank you and I like your hair as well it's so shiny!!!


----------



## divachyk

FelaShrine said:


> any relax head use Oyin products? If so..which? TIA


FelaShrine, I use Oyin Honey Hemp, Shine & Define, Juices & Berries, Hair Dew and Burnt Sugar Pomade


----------



## FelaShrine

Thank you divachyk. is your hair fine?


----------



## divachyk

FelaShrine, I don't consider my hair fine. However, I think the products mentioned would would work for fine hair. You might have to limit the amount of product used whereas I don't have to worry about that as much. The only one out of all of them that might not work for fine hair is the BSP. The rest, however, should work. Hair Dew is creamy and shouldn't snap your strands.


----------



## AlliCat

Any deep moisturizer suggestions? NTM Silk Touch is my all-time fav moisturizer because it's light and smells good, but now that I'm wigging it and not moisturizing every day need something more intense. Suggestions?

Thinking something along the lines of Elasta QP mango butter


----------



## mschristine

Since I've been wearing my hair straight, I've been obsessing about the hairs that come out my hair and I keep checking to make sure I see bulbs on the end...I do


----------



## Lilmama1011

mschristine said:


> Since I've been wearing my hair straight, I've been obsessing about the hairs that come out my hair and I keep checking to make sure I see bulbs on the end...I do



Every time i comb my hair i look for a bulb and if I don't see one i get a little depressed and try to figure out what I could of done differently lol


----------



## mschristine

Lilmama1011 said:


> Every time i comb my hair i look for a bulb and if I don't see one i get a little depressed and try to figure out what I could of done differently lol



Right!! I look at my products and make sure I'm keeping up with my moisture/protein balance, then I look at my oils..I know I need to clam down but this hair journey is important


----------



## divachyk

You both would have an anxiety attack if you seen how many hairs don't have a bulb.  I always get some level of breakage. It varies based on my hair's hydration and how deep I'm detangling. I use to stay checking strands when I first started. I inspected every single one. Now, psssh! I don't have time for that. If I'm having a major hiccup, I'll spot check the strands to get a feel for what's going on with my hair but gone are the days where I'm doing thorough, private-I type inspections.  Lilmama1011 mschristine


----------



## Lilmama1011

mschristine said:


> Right!! I look at my products and make sure I'm keeping up with my moisture/protein balance, then I look at my oils..I know I need to clam down but this hair journey is important



I alternate protein and moisture every wash, I don't use a hard protein though so i can keep it balanced and not over due the protein mschristine


----------



## Jewell

navila

It's Elasta QP Color-Indicating Neutralizing Shampoo. It's pretty moisturizing on my hair and has some good ingredients for a neutralizing shampoo. Suds are pink as long as relaxer remains in the hair/neutralizing is not complete. I use the bathtub faucet on full force and put my head under it, but still have to shampoo 3-4 times to get the suds to turn white. Relaxer residue that you can't see can still remain in your hair even if you use a forceful jet of water to rinse.

Of course, it's the actual neutralizing of the relaxer as well as it's removal that a neutralizing shampoo assists in. Water will not help neutralize the relaxer if you haven't properly neutralized with a shampoo or foam. I'm sure you know that,  though! Just putting it out there though.  

Your results look good. It could also be tangled shed hair that came out easily when the relaxer straightened your hair like another poster mentioned. But since you said "clumps" I was under the impression you were losing clumps or some of your hair directly from the scalp or that it was breaking off mid-shaft, and that is usually due to improper neutralizing and/or over processing. 

Extra shed hair that was previously caught up in new growth comes out during rinsing...that's pretty normal. It happens to me but the amount is not excessive.


----------



## mschristine

divachyk said:


> You both would have an anxiety attack if you seen how many hairs don't have a bulb.  I always get some level of breakage. It varies based on my hair's hydration and how deep I'm detangling. I use to stay checking strands when I first started. I inspected every single one. Now, psssh! I don't have time for that. If I'm having a major hiccup, I'll spot check the strands to get a feel for what's going on with my hair but gone are the days where I'm doing thorough, private-I type inspections.  Lilmama1011 mschristine



I'm just a little anxious because I'm starting the hair journey over..once I get comfortable with my routine, I'll feel better and stop obsessing


----------



## mschristine

Lilmama1011 said:


> I alternate protein and moisture every wash, I don't use a hard protein though so i can keep it balanced and not over due the protein mschristine



I'm alternating as well. I'm trying to avoid doing a hard protein treatment by just doing a good quality light protein every other week


----------



## Lilmama1011

mschristine said:


> I'm alternating as well. I'm trying to avoid doing a hard protein treatment by just doing a good quality light protein every other week



I'm using mill creek biotin conditioner and alternate with my choice of conditioners


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> I'm alternating as well. I'm trying to avoid doing a hard protein treatment by just doing a good quality light protein every other week



I tried Curl Junkie Repair Me and its kind of on the medium side, but its definitely a keeper so far.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## mschristine

Lilmama1011 said:


> I'm using mill creek biotin conditioner and alternate with my choice of conditioners



I use aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and I really like it


----------



## navila

Jewell
You've made some good points and I will definitely be purchasing that shampoo for my next touch-up. You ladies have been so helpful. Thank you.


Jewell said:


> @navila
> 
> It's Elasta QP Color-Indicating Neutralizing Shampoo. It's pretty moisturizing on my hair and has some good ingredients for a neutralizing shampoo. Suds are pink as long as relaxer remains in the hair/neutralizing is not complete. I use the bathtub faucet on full force and put my head under it, but still have to shampoo 3-4 times to get the suds to turn white. Relaxer residue that you can't see can still remain in your hair even if you use a forceful jet of water to rinse.
> 
> Of course, it's the actual neutralizing of the relaxer as well as it's removal that a neutralizing shampoo assists in. Water will not help neutralize the relaxer if you haven't properly neutralized with a shampoo or foam. I'm sure you know that,  though! Just putting it out there though.
> 
> Your results look good. It could also be tangled shed hair that came out easily when the relaxer straightened your hair like another poster mentioned. But since you said "clumps" I was under the impression you were losing clumps or some of your hair directly from the scalp or that it was breaking off mid-shaft, and that is usually due to improper neutralizing and/or over processing.
> 
> Extra shed hair that was previously caught up in new growth comes out during rinsing...that's pretty normal. It happens to me but the amount is not excessive.


----------



## Mande30

Too funny.......  This morning I told DH that I have found my self looking at and admiring women with natural hair more and more......He looked at me and said, very seriously,  " You _ARE_ natural.  Your hair is yours, isn't it(?), no FAKE hair, all naturally yours".  I couldn't say anything but laugh.


----------



## Mande30

mschristine said:


> Since I've been wearing my hair straight, I've been obsessing about the hairs that come out my hair and I keep checking to make sure I see bulbs on the end...I do


 
I find myself not only checking for the bulb, but checking for splits.  Since I always wear my hair out I have to be extra so that I can take action (S&D or light dust) if needed.


----------



## Saludable84

Mande30 said:


> Too funny.......  This morning I told DH that I have found my self looking at and admiring women with natural hair more and more......He looked at me and said, very seriously,  " You ARE natural.  Your hair is yours, isn't it(?), no FAKE hair, all naturally yours".  I couldn't say anything but laugh.



My husband told me that too. Funny how the subject is so simple to men....

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## mschristine

Can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow..my scalp is so dirty


----------



## tfrazie

mschristine said:


> Can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow..my scalp is so dirty



I love washing my hair! The whole routine! It's relaxing to me...especially sitting under the dryer!


----------



## mschristine

tfrazie said:


> I love washing my hair! The whole routine! It's relaxing to me...especially sitting under the dryer!



I've been looking forward to it all week!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

mschristine said:


> I've been looking forward to it all week!!



I always do as well until my dumb a$$ try a new method and end up with more hair in my comb than expected smh when will I learn, always trying to cut corners when I should stick to whatever works best for me


----------



## mschristine

Lilmama1011 said:


> I always do as well until my dumb a$$ try a new method and end up with more hair in my comb than expected smh when will I learn, always trying to cut corners when I should stick to whatever works best for me



I've done that as well. I have found that keeping it simple is best. No new tricks no matter how good they sound


----------



## tfrazie

mschristine said:


> I've done that as well. I have found that keeping it simple is best. No new tricks no matter how good they sound



Exactly! I like to keep it simple! Now all I have to do is learn how to braid better (French style) and ill be good to go. Just wash and braid wash and braid! Let down on Sundays and braid it right back up!


----------



## mschristine

tfrazie said:


> Exactly! I like to keep it simple! Now all I have to do is learn how to braid better (French style) and ill be good to go. Just wash and braid wash and braid! Let down on Sundays and braid it right back up!



I wish I could French braid:-(


----------



## tfrazie

mschristine said:


> I wish I could French braid:-(



Check out YouTube!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Any relaxed heads use a deep conditioner w/ a pepperment & tingling feeling? I would like to give some TLC to my strands but I don't know the name of the conditioner.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

pre_medicalrulz

Keracare for dry and itchy scalp has the tingling feeling you're referring too. I also love the Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat conditioner. It also gives a nice cooling sensation on the scalp. 

HTH's


----------



## mshoneyfly

Doing a protein treatment to prep for texturizing on Saturday. Its past midnight so I am 14 weeks post today. Cant wait to relax but Im a little nervous. I hope can see some retention *fingers and toes crossed*


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

EnExitStageLeft said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Keracare for dry and itchy scalp has the tingling feeling you're referring too. I also love the Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat conditioner. It also gives a nice cooling sensation on the scalp.
> 
> HTH's



Yessss! That's the name! Keracare! Thanks love!


----------



## Lilmama1011

EnExitStageLeft said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Keracare for dry and itchy scalp has the tingling feeling you're referring too. I also love the Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat conditioner. It also gives a nice cooling sensation on the scalp.
> 
> HTH's



Ooooo, I love products that give you that cooling sensation, I was thinking of purchasing some peppermint oil just for that reason


----------



## Jewell

mschristine

ME TOO...love Aphogee 2 Min. Have used over a year now and it's definitely a staple.


----------



## Jewell

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Any relaxed heads use a deep conditioner w/ a pepperment & tingling feeling? I would like to give some TLC to my strands but I don't know the name of the conditioner.



Paul Mitchell has a Tea Tree line that has a good conditioner...I haven't tried it but hear good things. Keracare's shampoo for dry, itchy scalp EnExitStageLeft mentioned is da truf. I also use a lot of cleansing conditioners (Lisa Rachel, Renpure Solutions) laden with large amounts of rosemary, peppermint, and tea tree oils.

 They make my hair so soft and smooth, and my scalp feels heavenly. Sometimes I add extra EO's like peppermint, eucalyptus, tea tree, etc to my conditioner or shampoo to get an extra tingly sensation. I LOVE the sensation of my pores being open on my scalp.


----------



## Renewed1

I'm currently texlaxed and I want to be 100% relax.  I have about 6 inches (or more) of new growth, my ends are  texlaxed.

I don't want bone straight hair.  So should I coat my entire hair in an oil to prevent the bone straight look?

Also, what should I do for the texlaxed ends? Should I apply the relaxer last on that part?

(Cutting off my texlaxed ends is NOT an option)


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Currently 18 weeks post and wanted to texlax by 20 weeks but instead i decided to install some senagelese twists. I plan on leaving them in for 4-8 weeks while taking really great care for my hair underneath. Hopefully i get good growth with this installment.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I've recently learned from another thread that if you relax your hair, that you don't love yourself. How many of ya'll don't love ya'll selves?! *side eye* Exactly!! I call bullsh** on that notion. smh


----------



## Guinan

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I've recently learned from another thread that if you relax your hair, that you don't love yourself. How many of ya'll don't love ya'll selves?! *side eye* Exactly!! I call bullsh** on that notion. smh



I've been noticing a lot of threads popping up like this. What in the world is going on round hurr!?!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pelohello said:


> I've been noticing a lot of threads popping up like this. What in the world is going on round hurr!?!



I don't even know. Seems if we're relaxed we haven't found ourselves or love our race unconditionally. Last time I checked I loved every bit of my race & after 4 degrees, I'm certain I've found myself. LOL


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I've recently learned from another thread that if you relax your hair, that you don't love yourself. How many of ya'll don't love ya'll selves?! *side eye* Exactly!! I call bullsh** on that notion. smh



Natural huh? Wear makeup, shave and primp....but my relaxed hair means I'm not being true to who I am. *********....the revolution will not be televised.

Suny


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Natural huh? Wear makeup, shave and primp....but my relaxed hair means I'm not being true to who I am. *********....the revolution will not be televised.
> 
> Suny



LMBO!! ROTFL!!!!


----------



## TamaraShaniece

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I've recently learned from another thread that if you relax your hair, that you don't love yourself. How many of ya'll don't love ya'll selves?! *side eye* Exactly!! I call bullsh** on that notion. smh



Could be some hatin naturals who accuse us relaxed heads of takin the easy "white American" way to get longer hair instead of being natural and taking the harder route. 

They be the first one to call a long hair natural woman mixed. Pah-leeze. Hair does not define someone's character.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@pre_medicalrulz

Girl I see em', but pay them no mind. All naturals don't feel that way, but for the jiggaboo's who do I feel sorry for them. Because majority of the time those are the ones that are the most unhappy with their hair. Hair is just that...hair and the sooner they figure that out they'll be just fine.


----------



## Renewed1

I never understood the whole relax vs natural debacle.  I remember on BHM a few years ago, it was a HEATED debate.  I thought it was hilarious!!! 

I never took hair that seriously.  I've been an advocate of BW having HEALTHY, LONG hair (if they want long hair).


----------



## mshoneyfly

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I've recently learned from another thread that if you relax your hair, that you don't love yourself. How many of ya'll don't love ya'll selves?! *side eye* Exactly!! I call bullsh** on that notion. smh



I think the whole debate got started bc of some person secretly not being happy with their decision to go natural but not having the courage to accept what they really want their hair to look like. 

I don't make it a practice to try to speak for everyone in a certain group that I might belong to. If more people just worried about themselves and stop trying to insist that their way is the "right" way then we would all be better off.


----------



## shyekiera

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I've recently learned from another thread that if you relax your hair, that you don't love yourself. How many of ya'll don't love ya'll selves?! *side eye* Exactly!! I call bullsh** on that notion. smh



this **** is so funny to me, because I relax  because i DO love myself!!!! lol  stretching is difficult enough for me as it is...i got that brillo pad new growth..lol

PPL would actually think i didn't love myself if i attempted to go natural!!!!  IT AIN'T FOR EVERYBODY!!!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

shyekiera said:


> this **** is so funny to me, because I relax  because i DO love myself!!!! lol  stretching is difficult enough for me as it is...i got that brillo pad new growth..lol
> 
> PPL would actually think i didn't love myself if i attempted to go natural!!!!  IT AIN'T FOR EVERYBODY!!!!!!



LOL! For real! Natural really is not for everybody.....it sure is NOT for me!


----------



## havilland

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I've recently learned from another thread that if you relax your hair, that you don't love yourself. How many of ya'll don't love ya'll selves?! *side eye* Exactly!! I call bullsh** on that notion. smh



I popped in here cus I love relaxed hair!  I just love hair. 

As a transitioner I just had to chime in and say that.  I don't judge anyone because of their hair choice. That is so silly to me. 

It is truly just hair....I wish we could all just respect each others choices and get along.

Carry on, beautiful ladies...carry on.


----------



## longhairdreaming

As a newly relaxed head after spending most of my life natural I find it so odd that of all things to define self-love people have chosen their hair...ummm really? I loved me then and I love me now. I would equate an overall healthy lifestyle more with love of your physical being and feeding your soul via whatever means(religious, philosophical etc) with love of your spiritual self but hair nope sorry that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Keracare for dry and itchy scalp has the tingling feeling you're referring too. I also love the Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat conditioner. It also gives a nice cooling sensation on the scalp.
> 
> HTH's



Your such a PJ!!! Is it good though. I might look into this


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84

Yeen' know . Back in my cone' days it was my all time fav. The soothing minty feeling, the slip, the smoothness....WHEW CHILE! I really liked it. However, I had to give it up because it has cones within the first three ingredients and for some reason my hair and cones be beefin' and what not .


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I've recently learned from another thread that if you relax your hair, that you don't love yourself. How many of ya'll don't love ya'll selves?! *side eye* Exactly!! I call bullsh** on that notion. smh



Interesting 

Because the last I heard and was seeing, the relaxer business is starting to get their money again 

 Last I remember, the relaxed chicas are never angry with life and spitting hatred words to people who have done nothing to them but grow long hair with chemicals versus without or conform to show how "black" they are  

I put my health over my hair on a daily basis. But please, tell me more about how I hate myself?  



And they are not all like that. But its the few that make so many of them look bad. Don't let them see you sweat, they are more concerned about you then you are about them.


----------



## Mande30

Saludable84 said:


> Interesting
> 
> Because the last I heard and was seeing, the relaxer business is starting to get their money again
> 
> Last I remember, the relaxed chicas are never angry with life and spitting hatred words to people who have done nothing to them but grow long hair with chemicals versus without or conform to show how "black" they are
> 
> I put my health over my hair on a daily basis. But please, tell me more about how I hate myself?
> 
> 
> 
> And they are not all like that. But its the few that make so many of them look bad. Don't let them see you sweat, they are more concerned about you then you are about them.


 
Saludable84

'Gone girl, speak the truth!!!!


----------



## Jobwright

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I've recently learned from another thread that if you relax your hair, that you don't love yourself. How many of ya'll don't love ya'll selves?! *side eye* Exactly!! I call bullsh** on that notion. smh



Just chiming in at 7 months post and THOUGHT I could transition. Nope. Not for me. So I just left Sally's, picked up some ORS Relaxer, ORS neutralizer shampoo, Aphogee 2 min and some Aphogee Green Tea spray. If anybody tries to tell me I am wrong for MY decision, I'm sure they have 20 more to reveal about themselves. My super long stretch will be over in 7 days!  I'm super excited!  

I just ordered some cassia to try to hydrate and tame my new growth. It should be here tomorrow.  (I ordered before my decision to relax and I have never used henna or cassia before). I may need to wait to use it in a couple of weeks. So, my plan is to Aphogee 2 min tomorrow morning, DC for a couple of hours, ecostyle my hair into a bun, until next weekend when I relax. I wish I could relax before the holiday but that may bee too soon to wash on Saturday and relax on Wednesday. What do you think about the products and time allowance ladies?


----------



## Saludable84

Jobwright said:


> Just chiming in at 7 months post and THOUGHT I could transition. Nope. Not for me. So I just left Sally's, picked up some ORS Relaxer, ORS neutralizer shampoo, Aphogee 2 min and some Aphogee Green Tea spray. If anybody tries to tell me I am wrong for MY decision, I'm sure they have 20 more to reveal about themselves. My super long stretch will be over in 7 days!  I'm super excited!
> 
> I just ordered some cassia to try to hydrate and tame my new growth. It should be here tomorrow.  (I ordered before my decision to relax and I have never used henna or cassia before). I may need to wait to use it in a couple of weeks. So, my plan is to Aphogee 2 min tomorrow morning, DC for a couple of hours, ecostyle my hair into a bun, until next weekend when I relax. I wish I could relax before the holiday but that may bee too soon to wash on Saturday and relax on Wednesday. What do you think about the products and time allowance ladies?



Girl, Ive relaxed 3 days after using protein. Im paranoid, so I do relaxers between wash days to make it feel better. My hair has actually improved since doing that. But get the advice of others as well.


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84
> 
> Yeen' know . Back in my cone' days it was my all time fav. The soothing minty feeling, the slip, the smoothness....WHEW CHILE! I really liked it. However, I had to give it up because it has cones within the first three ingredients and for some reason my hair and cones be beefin' and what not .



Before it was discontinued, I used to Silk Dreams Soothing Conditioner. I think I want it now because my scalp feels so over heated for some reason. Maybe it needs to "chill" out a little bit. I was looking for it today, but now that you say that, I will just sit back on that one. But Im on a mission now


----------



## ghanagirl23

Sigh im almost 4 months post and my edges are driving me nuts ! They wont lay down no matter what i use I have a side part with a leave out n my edges are frustrating me lol


----------



## AlliCat

What are you ladies using as a (liquid) leave in? I've been using Aphogee green tea spray but looking for something more moisturizing


----------



## Lilmama1011

AlliCat said:


> What are you ladies using as a (liquid) leave in? I've been using Aphogee green tea spray but looking for something more moisturizing



Komaza coconut milk leave in AlliCat gives slip and makes hair soft


----------



## belletropjolie

My hair is about 18weeks post and a hot mess all around. It is currently super tangled anx the ends look so thin becuase the new growth had basically shrunk unto itself.

I am relaxing on Saturday and had two questions:

1. I am currently out of town and don't have access to the protein I use for the mid protein step. I am planning on using ORS pak instead of my regular. Should I be concerned because the ORS pak is meant to be left in for 45 mins but I plan on leaving it for only 5mins tops?

2. Should I be concerned that I took out my weave last Saturday and I'm relaxing this Saturday?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

belletropjolie said:


> My hair is about 18weeks post and a hot mess all around. It is currently super tangled anx the ends look so thin becuase the new growth had basically shrunk unto itself.
> 
> I am relaxing on Saturday and had two questions:
> 
> 1. I am currently out of town and don't have access to the protein I use for the mid protein step. I am planning on using ORS pak instead of my regular. Should I be concerned because the ORS pak is meant to be left in for 45 mins but I plan on leaving it for only 5mins tops?
> 
> 2. Should I be concerned that I took out my weave last Saturday and I'm relaxing this Saturday?



No to both of your questions but hopefully other ladies chime in to give a different opinion.


----------



## belletropjolie

Thanks pre_medicalrulz, I've been driving myself crazy wondering where I will find aphogee but I'm glad you chimed. Plus I figure some protein is better than no protein right!


----------



## JudithO

belletropjolie said:


> Thanks pre_medicalrulz, I've been driving myself crazy wondering where I will find aphogee but I'm glad you chimed. Plus I figure some protein is better than no protein right!



If you can't find aphohee or joico kpak... I wouldn't risk it... Just neutralize after you rinse instead of mid protein.... Better than risking over processing. 

As long as your scalp is not tender, or sore, I don't see a problem with you relaxing...


----------



## mshoneyfly

AlliCat said:


> What are you ladies using as a (liquid) leave in? I've been using Aphogee green tea spray but looking for something more moisturizing



I agree on the Komaza Care. Its very slippery. Another one you can get on the ground is eden bodyworks coconut shea leave in.  Garnier fructis hydra recharge moisture whip leave in is really good for moisture too


----------



## mshoneyfly

belletropjolie said:


> My hair is about 18weeks post and a hot mess all around. It is currently super tangled anx the ends look so thin becuase the new growth had basically shrunk unto itself.
> 
> I am relaxing on Saturday and had two questions:
> 
> 1. I am currently out of town and don't have access to the protein I use for the mid protein step. I am planning on using ORS pak instead of my regular. Should I be concerned because the ORS pak is meant to be left in for 45 mins but I plan on leaving it for only 5mins tops?
> 
> 2. Should I be concerned that I took out my weave last Saturday and I'm relaxing this Saturday?



belletropjolie
Im relaxing today too. You should prob get rid of tangles before you relax. Your hair should be completely manageable so you can separate easily when applying the relaxer esp with all that NG. Maybe you could saturate your hair with a good slippery conditioner and finger detangle or you're gonna have a hard time during and after application.


----------



## Jobwright

What are you all using to protect your length during relaxers?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Jobwright said:


> What are you all using to protect your length during relaxers?



I use to use EVCO.


----------



## Beamodel

AlliCat said:


> What are you ladies using as a (liquid) leave in? I've been using Aphogee green tea spray but looking for something more moisturizing



I have taken a 2oz bottle. 3/4 filled with water, 1/4 filled with oyin hair dew and it is the best spray I have tried so far.


----------



## Jobwright

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I use to use EVCO.



You said you used to use evco. What do you use now?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Jobwright said:


> You said you used to use evco. What do you use now?



Meaning I don't coat my strands w/ anything anymore. I know I should but I'm blaming it on laziness.


----------



## Cattypus1

Jobwright said:


> What are you all using to protect your length during relaxers?



I used to use Porosity Control and now I use Mizani covered with Vaseline.


----------



## JudithO

50.50 mix of mizani honey sheild, and porosity control... i almost never overlap though.. so sometimed. I feel like just skipping the step entirely....


----------



## belletropjolie

mshoneyfly said:


> belletropjolie
> Im relaxing today too. You should prob get rid of tangles before you relax. Your hair should be completely manageable so you can separate easily when applying the relaxer esp with all that NG. Maybe you could saturate your hair with a good slippery conditioner and finger detangle or you're gonna have a hard time during and after application.



mshoneyfly trust me I wouldn't dare relax my hair in its current state. I learned quickly that its prepart or bust for me.

Ill probably spend 2Hours detangling, preparting and oiling my ends before I'm ready to start applying the relaxer.


----------



## Jobwright

I couldn't wait...I relaxed today and SOOOOOO glad I did!  I have some under processes parts all over my head. I'm not mad though. It's basically bone straight at the root about 2-3 inches, then texlaxed another 2-3 inches,  then bone straight. I was trying to be sooo careful not to overlap that I didn't smooth all the way through to the line of demarcation. But like I said, I'm not mad. Hopefully that will work in my favor. After I prayed over my precious strands, I followed all the prescribed steps (my first time doing the mid step aphogee 2 min). I even did a final tea rinse while I DC'ed for an hour to cover the sprouts of grey and to stop any shedding. I only lost a few shed hairs and saw no real breakage!  And i am a comfortable SL FINALLY. Thank you Lord and thanks ladies for all your help!  I will enjoy this flat look for a while as I move into another loooong stretch. Air drying now for a light flat iron later.  I wasn't too sure about what leave in to use so I put about dime size amount of Scurl on my ends and sealed with jojoba oil. I can tell though that I am really gonna have to up my moisture game, especially on the ends, with all that protein today.


----------



## AlliCat

Jobwright said:


> What are you all using to protect your length during relaxers?



I've used oil or CHI Silk Infusion in the past. Both work well


----------



## sounbeweavable

I'm getting relaxed in a salon for the first time in close to a year next week and I'm so scared of having another setback either from a badly done relaxer or a "trim" turned haircut. She works at a salon recommended in the salon forum, but I can't help being paranoid.


----------



## Saludable84

Jobwright said:


> What are you all using to protect your length during relaxers?



Silk Amino Acids and Crisco


----------



## divachyk

I purchased a Denman D3 today. Anyone using this with great success? I'm debating whether to modify it or use it as-is.


----------



## Guinan

Jobwright said:


> What are you all using to protect your length during relaxers?



I use a cheapie conditioner and seal the conditioner with Chi Silk Fusion oil.


----------



## Renewed1

I'm relaxed again!

My hair after relaxing and trim.  She had to cut off like 3 inches.  So much for trying to grow my hair as a natural.  I may become texlaxed again after I reach my length goal.


----------



## Guinan

Jobwright said:


> I couldn't wait...I relaxed today and SOOOOOO glad I did!  I have some under processes parts all over my head. I'm not mad though. It's basically bone straight at the root about 2-3 inches, then texlaxed another 2-3 inches,  then bone straight. I was trying to be sooo careful not to overlap that I didn't smooth all the way through to the line of demarcation. But like I said, I'm not mad. Hopefully that will work in my favor. After I prayed over my precious strands, I followed all the prescribed steps (my first time doing the mid step aphogee 2 min). I even did a final tea rinse while I DC'ed for an hour to cover the sprouts of grey and to stop any shedding. I only lost a few shed hairs and saw no real breakage!  And i am a comfortable SL FINALLY. Thank you Lord and thanks ladies for all your help!  I will enjoy this flat look for a while as I move into another loooong stretch. Air drying now for a light flat iron later.  I wasn't too sure about what leave in to use so I put about dime size amount of Scurl on my ends and sealed with jojoba oil. I can tell though that I am really gonna have to up my moisture game, especially on the ends, with all that protein today.



Congrats on relaxing!!! Was this your 1st time self relaxing?


----------



## Renewed1

Jobwright said:


> I couldn't wait...I relaxed today and SOOOOOO glad I did!  I have some under processes parts all over my head. I'm not mad though. It's basically bone straight at the root about 2-3 inches, then texlaxed another 2-3 inches,  then bone straight. I was trying to be sooo careful not to overlap that I didn't smooth all the way through to the line of demarcation. But like I said, I'm not mad. Hopefully that will work in my favor.



Jobwright that's exactly what happened to my hair!  I was upset at first, then I just shrugged.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Renewed1 said:


> I'm relaxed again!
> 
> My hair after relaxing and trim.  She had to cut off like 3 inches.  So much for trying to grow my hair as a natural.  I may become texlaxed again after I reach my length goal.



Renewed1

Guuuurl!! You have some thick hair! Now imagine all that lushness @ WL! Wheeeew! You're gonna be like me w/ a love - hate relationship come wash days!  But you're going to love every minute of it!


----------



## Jobwright

pelohello. I have self relaxed basically all my life but probably not the correct way. However, I had never stretched longer than 8 weeks , ever. Never mind the fact that this time I stretched for 7 months!  It's a big deal for me!


----------



## Jobwright

Renewed1 said:


> Jobwright that's exactly what happened to my hair!  I was upset at first, then I just shrugged.


 
Right!  What's done is done. I don't think it could be corrected mid strand like that. As long as it doesn't break, I'm good with it. I have really fine strands anyway, so that texlaxed part just adds a little thickness in my opinion. We will see on next wash day.


----------



## Guinan

Jobwright said:


> pelohello. I have self relaxed basically all my life but probably not the correct way. However, I had never stretched longer than 8 weeks , ever. Never mind the fact that this time I stretched for 7 months!  It's a big deal for me!



Wow, 7mths! I tried to relax every 6mths, but my hair won't let me. I know relax every 4mths. One day, I hope to relax once a year.


----------



## Mande30

I have learned that protecting your previously relaxed hair not only protects from overlapping, but more so from runoff. Everyone does not overlap, but runoff cannot be avoided.


----------



## Renewed1

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Renewed1
> 
> Guuuurl!! You have some thick hair! Now imagine all that lushness @ WL! Wheeeew! You're gonna be like me w/ a love - hate relationship come wash days!  But you're going to love every minute of it!



pre_medicalrulz I know I can't wait!  Hopefully I will be WL in 3 years or less.

I'm stealing your regime.....WIGS....WIGS......WIGS


----------



## mschristine

I have a bunch of half bottles of conditioner under the sink in my bathroom that I feel I need to use up so I'll be using those on the length of my hair when I prepoo. They are taking way too much room. Does anyone know where I can get a Roots Only applicator bottle other than from Amazon? I really think that will help with applying my oils for prepooing and my shampoo.


----------



## Nix08

mschristine I got mine at Sallys.


----------



## Stacia82

mschristine said:


> I have a bunch of half bottles of conditioner under the sink in my bathroom that I feel I need to use up so I'll be using those on the length of my hair when I prepoo. They are taking way too much room. Does anyone know where I can get a Roots Only applicator bottle other than from Amazon? I really think that will help with applying my oils for prepooing and my shampoo.



I bought my roots only from Sally's!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

mschristine said:


> I have a bunch of half bottles of conditioner under the sink in my bathroom that I feel I need to use up so I'll be using those on the length of my hair when I prepoo. They are taking way too much room. Does anyone know where I can get a Roots Only applicator bottle other than from Amazon? I really think that will help with applying my oils for prepooing and my shampoo.



Another one for Sally's. It does help a lot with oil application. I love that thing its so efficient and makes the process so fast!!!

Suny


----------



## bebezazueta

divachyk said:


> I purchased a Denman D3 today. Anyone using this with great success? I'm debating whether to modify it or use it as-is.



I have a denman but have no idea if it's D3 or not. 

I use it to detangle my hair in the shower with conditioner under running water. Works great!

I also use it to lay down my edges but with lots elasta qp mango butter. 

I did not modify it at all but then again most of my hair is coarse except for that fine curly patch that's supposed to be my nape. So I'm careful with that area


----------



## mschristine

Nix08 Stacia82 SunySydeofLyfe Thank you ladies!!! Sallys is right down the street I definitely need this is my regimen


----------



## Saludable84

Renewed1 said:


> I'm relaxed again!
> 
> My hair after relaxing and trim.  She had to cut off like 3 inches.  So much for trying to grow my hair as a natural.  I may become texlaxed again after I reach my length goal.



It's still really thick. You'll thank her later!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## AlliCat

Anyone using products marketed toward natural hair?


----------



## Saludable84

AlliCat said:


> Anyone using products marketed toward natural hair?



Not me. Everytime I try they are usually an epic fail. My friend who is natural usually gives me feedback on natural catered items, and her feedback usually isn't that great. Her biggest problem is build-up, as you'd have to wash that stuff out ever few days. 

Ive tried shea moisture. The shampoos are too harsh and the conditioners are not moisturizing enough. Carols Daughter was residue-doo city. Deva-Curl, residue-doo city. Kinky curly, residue-doo city. 

The only product line that has worked well is Darcy's Botanicals, but then again, its mixed with other conditioners and emulsifiers and that good stuff. I'd still be careful with some of those products. I love products for natural hair, but its really hard to use them and since quite a few of them depend on Aloe Vera to be spectacular… well… lets just say my low po hair really isn't digging it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

AlliCat 

I use products marketed toward natural hair all the time. DC's, moisturizers, gels, pomades, butters.....err'thing. I love em'.


----------



## tfrazie

AlliCat said:


> Anyone using products marketed toward natural hair?



Well I use Curls shampoo and conditioner. Other than that I use natural stuff like coconut, grape seep and olive oil


----------



## AlliCat

Saludable84 said:


> Not me. Everytime I try they are usually an epic fail. My friend who is natural usually gives me feedback on natural catered items, and her feedback usually isn't that great. Her biggest problem is build-up, as you'd have to wash that stuff out ever few days.
> 
> Ive tried shea moisture. The shampoos are too harsh and the conditioners are not moisturizing enough. Carols Daughter was residue-doo city. Deva-Curl, residue-doo city. Kinky curly, residue-doo city.
> 
> The only product line that has worked well is Darcy's Botanicals, but then again, its mixed with other conditioners and emulsifiers and that good stuff. I'd still be careful with some of those products. I love products for natural hair, but its really hard to use them and since quite a few of them depend on Aloe Vera to be spectacular… well… lets just say my low po hair really isn't digging it.



Thanks girl.. the few "natural" products I've tried in the past, I found to be hit & miss (Darcy's botanicals transitioning creme, miss jessie's baby buttercreme -- hated them). Shea Moisture's shampoo (the one in the yellow bottle) and Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade are actually pretty good. I haven't tried any deep conditioners yet as one jar ($20+) looks like enough for only one DC session  So I stuck with my BSS/salon products.

Now that I've started wigging it again, been looking for a good leave-in for my hair under the wig, so decided to revisit these kind of products. I picked up Komaza Califia Moisturizing Leave-in (raved by naturals, texlaxed and relaxed heads alike)


----------



## ScorpioLove

pre_medicalrulz said:


> .



Do you self relax or go to a salon?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

ScorpioLove said:


> Do you self relax or go to a salon?



Self relax


----------



## Saludable84

AlliCat,

Some of the DC are only good enough for one use smh. The Shea moisture conditioners were not that bad for me as a prepoo or mixed with another DC, but alone it didn't do enough. Oyin seems to have a good rep, I must try. The Komaza spray had too much aloe for me. My experience is just jaded because I have low po hair, so it isnt receptive to anything. 

pre_medicalrulz

My cousin and I were about to buy half wigs yesterday. Lets just say I showed her your siggie and she's READY!!!!!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 My cousin and I were about to buy half wigs yesterday. Lets just say I showed her your siggie and she's READY!!!!!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together[/QUOTE]

LOL!!!! That is too cute!


----------



## yaya24

My retouch is on Wednesday.

Now my scalp is itchy.. :/


----------



## Hyacinthe

Reading up on all these relaxer posts make me wanna relax.....I just gotta be strong

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Saludable84

I was gonna try to do 16 weeks, but its too damn hot in NY. Better luck next time. 13 weeks was good enough for me. I'll do it July 4th since I have the day off anyway.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## mschristine

I need to cut my washes down to every two weeks but its so hard!!!! I love washing my hair every week but the process is so long...I dunno what to do..


----------



## tfrazie

mschristine said:


> I need to cut my washes down to every two weeks but its so hard!!!! I love washing my hair every week but the process is so long...I dunno what to do..



You would think I'm crazy! I wash my hair twice a week! It does not take me long tho! I may deep condition with moisture or protein  b4 I wash...wash, a quick hydrating condition...air dry for a but...moisturize a d seal...I can do it all under 2 hours total then I just braid it or wrap it and go to bed


----------



## sunnieb

I wash my hair 3-4 times a week.


----------



## SuchaLady

I self relaxed for the first time yesterday girls! I'm so proud.


----------



## Lilmama1011

sunnieb said:


> I wash my hair 3-4 times a week.



Dang!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuchaLady

And yeah I'm never going natural


----------



## sunnieb

Congrats SuchaLady!  

Welcome to the self-relaxed side of the house.


----------



## Guinan

SuchaLady said:


> I self relaxed yesterday for the first time yesterday girls! I'm so proud.



Congrats that's a huge accomplishment! What relaxer did u use? Any pics?


----------



## mschristine

tfrazie said:


> You would think I'm crazy! I wash my hair twice a week! It does not take me long tho! I may deep condition with moisture or protein  b4 I wash...wash, a quick hydrating condition...air dry for a but...moisturize a d seal...I can do it all under 2 hours total then I just braid it or wrap it and go to bed



I wish I could!!  Since I cut it, I can't wear it up anymore so I have to do something with it or risk looking a hot mess. I wrap it every night but I wish I can go longer than a week between washes


----------



## Jewell

I was washing 2-4 times a week for a long time, but in winter I tend to wash once a week. I'm doing once a week again, even now since I remedied a bit of dryness I had by upping cowashes. I want to bring the manipulation back down, and once a week is perfect for my hair. I used to go every 2 weeks a few yrs ago, and that worked too. Guess it just depends on the season and what my hair needs at the time. I change my washing frequency accordingly. 

It only takes me 40 mins to wash, condition, apply leave-ins/M&S, and detangle. I ALWAYS air dry and don't use direct heat otherwise, so it cuts down a lot of manipulation and makes the wash day fast and easy. 

Gonna do a touch-up in the next 1-4 days...my NG is outta control, and I can't wait to have easier to manage roots.


----------



## Lilmama1011

My new growth crazy, I got curls with a part in the middle and my hair is closing in on my part lol, but hair is still manageable though to the point last week i was moisturizing and detangling and combing every night with minimum hair lost


----------



## Jobwright

For those that bun consistently, do you release the bun every night or leave the bun intact?  If you leave the bun intact, how long do you go before you release it?  If you release the bun nightly, do you m/s nightly as well then bun again for the night and tie it up or tuck your freed hair into your bonnet/scarf?  Do you have any shed or broken strands when you m/s? Sorry for so many questions. Just trying to understand what is normal...


----------



## tfrazie

Jobwright said:


> For those that bun consistently, do you release the bun every night or leave the bun intact?  If you leave the bun intact, how long do you go before you release it?  If you release the bun nightly, do you m/s nightly as well then bun again for the night and tie it up or tuck your freed hair into your bonnet/scarf?  Do you have any shed or broken strands when you m/s? Sorry for so many questions. Just trying to understand what is normal...



I can't sleep with a bun in so take my pony tail down daily. I try to moisturize it and seal it with out combing through it nightly...I take the tail out and just braid it and then it's pretty easy to restyle in the morning


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Jobwright said:


> For those that bun consistently, do you release the bun every night or leave the bun intact?  If you leave the bun intact, how long do you go before you release it?  If you release the bun nightly, do you m/s nightly as well then bun again for the night and tie it up or tuck your freed hair into your bonnet/scarf?  Do you have any shed or broken strands when you m/s? Sorry for so many questions. Just trying to understand what is normal...



I take my bun down daily to M&S and lightly detangle. If I don't my hair will be a hot tangly, matted mess and I'm just not down for that .


----------



## mschristine

Ladies, what do you do to clean your flat iron? Anything special besides wiping it off?


----------



## beloved1bx

mschristine said:


> Ladies, what do you do to clean your flat iron? Anything special besides wiping it off?



Rubbing alcohol


----------



## Saludable84

Jobwright said:


> For those that bun consistently, do you release the bun every night or leave the bun intact?  If you leave the bun intact, how long do you go before you release it?  If you release the bun nightly, do you m/s nightly as well then bun again for the night and tie it up or tuck your freed hair into your bonnet/scarf?  Do you have any shed or broken strands when you m/s? Sorry for so many questions. Just trying to understand what is normal...



I take it down, comb or finger out the shed hairs, M&S then wrap it. If I don't, Ill be crying in the morning. And not just a little bit of crying but FML I need to call out of work because I should be ashamed to step out the house like that crying.


----------



## mschristine

beloved1bx said:


> Rubbing alcohol



Thanks, I'll try that out


----------



## AlliCat

EnExitStageLeft

My first impression of the Komaza Califia Moisturizing Spray: the first time I tried this it sprayed in a very tight stream so I tried spraying it on my hands first then applying it to my hair. This works but defeats the purpose of a spray bottle lol - there had to be a better way. So I diluted it with water, much better but still a concentrated spritz. I've been using it on my hair under the wig and the tighter stream is perfect for getting right into the braids. Awesome ingredients and it smells absolutely yummy. Makes my hair feel extremely moisturized like water, except the moisture lasts even when the product dries. Been using it as the liquid in LCO and liking it so far


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Just DC for 2 hours. My scalp is not stinging anymore but its extremely sore to the touch.


----------



## Saludable84

Just relaxed. Lol. I feel human again!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Ogoma

erplexed


----------



## Nix08

Saludable84 welcome


----------



## Jewell

mschristine

I clean my irons with alcohol pads or a baby wipe if they aren't too soiled. But I hardly ever use direct heat...like once every other year.

Saludable84

I'm right behind ya, mama!! I bought my relaxer yesterday and my beloved French Perm Stabilizer Plus. I need to get my butt in the bed as I have a half day of hair work to do ahead of me!! I am too excited to relax this hair and DC. Long overdue for a TU with the amount of NG I have. 

AlliCat

Thanks a lot for that review on Komaza Califia Spray. I have been thinking of purchasing that and some of their other products for a while. It sounds really good, like it would be good on my texlaxed hair, as well as my daughter's 4a natural hair. Whatever I buy that doesn't work for me I save for her or my mom or sisters.

Jobwright

I generally sleep with my bun intact, and only take it down to m&s every other day or every 2 days, and I keep it tied up with a satin scarf unless I'm going somewhere. Even when intake it down, I don't comb all my hair, just rake the surface lightly with a small rat tail comb to smooth down hairs, and apply my products. Wrap the hair back around into a bun and secure with 2 Spin Pins or 2 Good Day Hair Pins. I like my bun to be loose, and I can't stand pins pulling on my roots or digging in my scalp, which is why I only use 2, placed at the 4 and 11 o' clock positions.


----------



## mschristine

Jewell beloved1bx I cleaned it thoroughly this morning with some rubbing alcohol on cotton balls and it looks brand new. A lot of gunk came off..ewww


----------



## tfrazie

Jewell said:


> I generally sleep with my bun intact, and only take it down to m&s every other day or every 2 days, and I keep it tied up with a satin scarf unless I'm going somewhere. Even when intake it down, I don't comb all my hair, just rake the surface lightly with a small rat tail comb to smooth down hairs, and apply my products. Wrap the hair back around into a bun and secure with 2 Spin Pins or 2 Good Day Hair Pins. I like my bun to be loose, and I can't stand pins pulling on my roots or digging in my scalp, which is why I only use 2, placed at the 4 and 11 o' clock positions.



I'm gonna have to try the spin pins!


----------



## Saludable84

Jewell

I started at 9:45PM and didn't finish until 1:30AM. And the saddest part, when I went to bed, I had only put deep conditioner in my hair. I took 4 hours and that was as far as I got. It came out good though. 

Good Luck. Your going to be so relieved when its over.


----------



## Jewell

mschristine

Good! yep the alcohol just dissolves all the oil and product that cakes up on flat irons and marcel irons.

Saludable84 

Sounds like how long my process usually is! It usually takes me 3-4 hrs start to finish on relaxer day...I can bet you were tired! I am using some sterile surgical gloves that come up to my forearm and fit skin tight since my regular gloves always end up with water seeping in around the wrists. I tend to wear gloves my whole relaxer and follow up wash process since my nails can sometimes snag my hair and I hate my hands getting wrinkly after being wet so long. I snagged some sterile gloves from my nurse practitioner. They fit so well and are much thicker than regular latex gloves. You're right, I will be so relieved!

 I'm glad yours came out good! Your hair is very thick and lush! It hangs the way mine did when I used to wrap it old school style and had layers. KUTGW, you will be hanging and swanging at your goal in NO TIME. I think I will get me a smoothie for an energy boost and go ahead and start on this head...that way when nighttime comes I can sleep, lol. It's such a long exhausting process but I would rather do it myself thoroughly than go to a salon. I hate paying someone nearly $80 plus tip for all this hair and they hardly wanna DC or process me right. :rolls eyes: I'm so afraid of SHS!!

tfrazie

YASS HONEY...I'm kicking myself for waiting so long to try them. I just ordered like 20 from this lady in China on Ebay (think I got 20 for $3) since they are cheaper than the actual Goody brand Spin Pins, and I'm like oh heck yeah, these are the truth! I like the Goody ones too and will get some of the big, long ones just to have...but my knock around cheap ones are for everyday use.


----------



## sounbeweavable

I got my first in-salon relaxer in about a year two days ago and I am SO HAPPY with the results. I got about an inch+ of growth since my last one in May so I was happy to let someone else deal with it. I think I've finally found a regular stylist


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sounbeweavable said:


> I got my first in-salon relaxer in about a year two days ago and I am SO HAPPY with the results. I got about an inch+ of growth since my last one in May so I was happy to let someone else deal with it. I think I've finally found a regular stylist



Cool! Are you going to post pics?


----------



## Saludable84

Two of my fingers got "burned" from my relaxer. I refuse to wear gloves because like my Nana says "I need to feel what I'm doing!" One day, I'll learn.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> Two of my fingers got "burned" from my relaxer. I refuse to wear gloves because like my Nana says "I need to feel what I'm doing!" One day, I'll learn.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Wait. How did a relaxer burn your fingers? I never once used gloves & never experienced any type of burning. Did you have an open cut? What kind of relaxer do you use?


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I've recently learned from another thread that if you relax your hair, that you don't love yourself. How many of ya'll don't love ya'll selves?! *side eye* Exactly!! I call bullsh** on that notion. smh



pre_medicalrulz, I seriously click the IGNORE button on that foolishness.




AlliCat said:


> Anyone using products marketed toward natural hair?



AlliCat, moving to handmade products was one of the best decisions made and has significantly improved my hair's health. 



Jobwright said:


> For those that bun consistently, do you release the bun every night or leave the bun intact?  If you leave the bun intact, how long do you go before you release it?  If you release the bun nightly, do you m/s nightly as well then bun again for the night and tie it up or tuck your freed hair into your bonnet/scarf?  Do you have any shed or broken strands when you m/s? Sorry for so many questions. Just trying to understand what is normal...



Jobwright, it depends. If I'm trying to halt breakage or having a lazy week, I'll style it on Sunday and leave it be fore 3-4 days. Most times though, I take it down each night because I'm trying to nurse my nape hairs to a longer length. I m/s 2x daily regardless if the bun is kept in or taken down daily. The way I m/s when the bun in kept in is spritz with something hydrating, put a few drops of oil in my hand, rub my hands together and smooth it across my hair without roughing it up and messing up the bun. I always have sheds or broken strands. I'm not one of those who can brag in that category. However, I do wonder how some have no sheds or broken strands. Just keeping it real.


----------



## shyekiera

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Wait. How did a relaxer burn your fingers? I never once used gloves & never experienced any type of burning. Did you have an open cut? What kind of relaxer do you use?



My fingers burn also.. but unfortunately i do have sensitive skin and eczema.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

shyekiera said:


> My fingers burn also.. but unfortunately i do have sensitive skin and eczema.



Yea. That makes sense. I can understand that.


----------



## Jewell

This is what I have to say to those who have a problem with women who chemically process their hair: 

Uh, I love myself just fine, and for me being relaxed is a CONVENIENCE choice, not one that means I'm ashamed of my natural hair. Puhleese. These militant naturals who have transitioned were often relaxed or texturized once themselves. Otherwise, there would be NO transition or BC. So let's not act brand new and holier than thou...like you have never put a chemical in your hair. Get over yourself. Don't get me started on that b.s.

And the ones talking **** about relaxed heads get the middle finger on that note, real talk...you a non-mf'ing factor when it comes to judging other people and their choices!!  your opinion does not matter to me in the most minute sense of things. 

AlliCat Anywho, yes I use products marketed for natural or curly hair. I prefer the ingredients and the ones I used while natural we're not going in the trash just because I decided to relax.


----------



## cherishlove

Does anyone in here just relax there front edges?


----------



## mschristine

This rain everyday is annoying!! Why do my hair at all???? Ugh!!


----------



## AlliCat

It's that time in the stretch where I have to adjust my detangling method... for wash days I'm going to try finger detangling hair dampened with a spray leave-in and grapeseed oil. Then again under the shower with a wide tooth comb.


----------



## Saludable84

Not really burned, just that nasty, slimy feeling you get when certain high pH chemicals come in contact with the skin. I typically just get dryer skin on my finger tips for a few days. It's gone now. I normally use Mizani, but I've had that happen with every relaxer I used. Probably because I think my fingers are applicator brushes.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84

shyekiera said:


> My fingers burn also.. but unfortunately i do have sensitive skin and eczema.



I'm gonna say likewise because this doesn't happen to my nana.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Jobwright

I baggied last night with Aphogee tea tree spray. I had one shed hair this morning. Im not combing but fingering into a bun. That one shed hair looks so much thicker!  I hope my eyes are not playing tricks on me, cause if not, this leave in is a KEEPER!!!!!  Not sure how often I should use it though. I guess whenever I wash/cowash I will use it as a leave in. I still have not tried cassia. I have a bag of cassia and Kapur on my dresser that came in the mail last Saturday. I guess I will try it out at my mid week or weekend wash. It depends on when I tackle undoing my DD's mini braids. I'm not really sure what to expect from the cassia treatment.


----------



## mshoneyfly

Jobwright said:


> I baggied last night with Aphogee tea tree spray. I had one shed hair this morning. Im not combing but fingering into a bun. That one shed hair looks so much thicker!  I hope my eyes are not playing tricks on me, cause if not, this leave in is a KEEPER!!!!!  Not sure how often I should use it though. I guess whenever I wash/cowash I will use it as a leave in. I still have not tried cassia. I have a bag of cassia and Kapur on my dresser that came in the mail last Saturday. I guess I will try it out at my mid week or weekend wash. It depends on when I tackle undoing my DD's mini braids. I'm not really sure what to expect from the cassia treatment.



Jobwright
The cassia will give you shiny, strong, thicker hair. If you mix with a nice conditioner to make yourself a gloss, you will also get a good moisture balance.

I have never heard of or used that brand of henna?? so I cant advise. But I do have the Godrej Nupur brand and I really like it?  I also use  it as a gloss. 

HHJ!!


----------



## Saludable84

mshoneyfly said:


> Jobwright
> The cassia will give you shiny, strong, thicker hair. If you mix with a nice conditioner to make yourself a gloss, you will also get a good moisture balance.
> 
> I have never heard of or used that brand of henna?? so I cant advise. But I do have the Godrej Nupur brand and I really like it?  I also use  it as a gloss.
> 
> HHJ!!



Cassia is good. I've probably used Kapur before, not sure, but I'm sure I preferred the cassia better than any henna I've ever tried.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## mschristine

Finally found the NTM silk touch leave in cream in my area. I be been looking for this everywhere and finally found it at CVS hope it works well with my hair


----------



## Renewed1

Jewell  Dang girl what happened!?!  Did I miss something?



Jewell said:


> This is what I have to say to those who have a problem with women who chemically process their hair:
> 
> Uh, I love myself just fine, and for me being relaxed is a CONVENIENCE choice, not one that means I'm ashamed of my natural hair. Puhleese. These militant naturals who have transitioned were often relaxed or texturized once themselves. Otherwise, there would be NO transition or BC. So let's not act brand new and holier than thou...like you have never put a chemical in your hair. Get over yourself. Don't get me started on that b.s.
> 
> And the ones talking **** about relaxed heads get the middle finger on that note, real talk...you a non-mf'ing factor when it comes to judging other people and their choices!!  your opinion does not matter to me in the most minute sense of things.
> 
> @AlliCat Anywho, yes I use products marketed for natural or curly hair. I prefer the ingredients and the ones I used while natural we're not going in the trash just because I decided to relax.


----------



## naija24

Anyone ever do a personal challenge where they just gave up relaxers for an indefinite period of time and then relaxed again (not transitioning)?

I feel like i had relaxers every 5-6 months as a kid and it wasn't a big deal. 

Also to Jewell, I feel this way all the time. It's just hair. People will find any way they can to make someone feel ugly or less than.


----------



## Cattypus1

naija24 said:


> Anyone ever do a personal challenge where they just gave up relaxers for an indefinite period of time and then relaxed again (not transitioning)?
> 
> I feel like i had relaxers every 5-6 months as a kid and it wasn't a big deal.
> 
> Also to Jewell, I feel this way all the time. It's just hair. People will find any way they can to make someone feel ugly or less than.



Yes, I did a 6-month stretch last year.  It was not cute and I wouldn't stretch that long again.  Judging from the way my hair looks now (13 weeks post) I think 16 will be my max if I can make it. The 6 months was good for my hair though.


----------



## naija24

Cattypus1, how did you stretch that long? Did you use any PS in particular?


----------



## Cattypus1

naija24 said:


> Cattypus1, how did you stretch that long? Did you use any PS in particular?



I'm in a Twistout 90% of the time. It was easier during the fall and winter months for me because my styles lasted longer without the summertime sweating. I'm really struggling now because I sweat heavily in my head.  I found some new products and I began using henna regularly which seems to loosen my curl patterns some.  I tried bunning but I have some crazy gray at my temples that looks just mean when I try to pull my hair back.


----------



## naija24

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm in a Twistout 90% of the time. It was easier during the fall and winter months for me because my styles lasted longer without the summertime sweating. I'm really struggling now because I sweat heavily in my head.  I found some new products and I began using henna regularly which seems to loosen my curl patterns some.  I tried bunning but I have some crazy gray at my temples that looks just mean when I try to pull my hair back.



yeah, I sweat my bum off when exercising so there's no point to straightening my hair right now. I want to avoid both heat and relaxers for the next two seasons. twistouts would be awfully cute.

If come December I reeeeeally want to relax, I'll go ahead and do it.


----------



## Cattypus1

naija24 said:


> yeah, I sweat my bum off when exercising so there's no point to straightening my hair right now. I want to avoid both heat and relaxers for the next two seasons. twistouts would be awfully cute.
> 
> If come December I reeeeeally want to relax, I'll go ahead and do it.



Good luck...I use straws on my ends to keep the ends from being bone straight.


----------



## Cattypus1

naija24 said:


> yeah, I sweat my bum off when exercising so there's no point to straightening my hair right now. I want to avoid both heat and relaxers for the next two seasons. twistouts would be awfully cute.
> 
> If come December I reeeeeally want to relax, I'll go ahead and do it.







January 2013


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Cattypus1 said:


> View attachment 216599
> 
> January 2013



Oh yeah. You got some serious NG. It looks soft and manageable though.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Oh yeah. You got some serious NG. It looks soft and manageable though.



And its pretty too!!!

Suny


----------



## Jewell

Renewed1

Well, what had happened was...pre_medicalrulz noted how she saw in another thread natural heads stating that because we choose to relax our hair, "we don't love ourselves." So since I have come across this same attitude from naturals over chemically processed hair both here on LHCF and on other sites, and have grown steadily tired of it, I thought I would make a comment about what I think of what they have to say. They need to take that militant natural b.s. back over to nappturality.com


THAT is where a lot of this online natural vs. relaxed head beefing originated when I first joined LHCF in 2005. At that time, I ventured into attempting my first transition. Well, I went over to nappturality.com to get tips and general info, as most of the women on LHCF were relaxed at that time. The hatefulness towards relaxed hair and people who relax their hair was downright repulsive (on napp.com).

Due to these hateful attitudes, I will be going into lurk mode and not posting much here.  I can't stand hateful BLACK women who are always against each other and always throwing little fire bombs instead of coming together for common interests...like hair care and hair maintenance. I lurk a lot on other sites, and I must admit, the love and comeraderie on those hair care sites of "other persuasions" is quite refreshing and I spend more time there than I do here. 

I don't see the hatefulness, the spitefulness and the cattiness there that I have noticed on LHCF for the last few years. Maybe it is due to the younger age group on this site. And don't get me started on blackhairmedia.com. There was a general population of older, more mature women when I first joined. Though I expect the site to evolve and change over time, I don't appreciate the stupidity and would rather spend my online leisure time in a more uplifting and positive place.

  I have also noticed people will PM me for tips and ask me questions, then when I answer, they don't have the decency to say thank you or acknowledge receipt of the info. So from now on, I think I'm just gonna ignore PM's unless it's from people I know.

 Typically, it's ones I don't know who ask.  I guess you asking because you like my hair or need help, but that is just like a nicca to ask and not say thank you when they receive.  Don't take this the wrong way, I love to offer advice when asked, and help ppl when I can. That's just my nature. But don't ask me what I do, then turn your nose up at the advice just cuz my hair is relaxed or my skin is a certain tone. That's that **** I DON'T LIKE. But alas, ppl will be ppl and that is also why I keep to myself IRL too. 

{Stepping off soapbox now}

naija24

Yah, I agree thanks for your response. It is just hair, but to me, being a person who is quite analytical and observant, it goes back to slave days...massa putting us against each other because we are weaker divided than we are together. idk i just feel this mentality is prevalant for a reason...its like some natural heads think they are better or something. 

I didnt feel better than women who chemically process their hair, or anything when I went natural--it was just a lifestyle choice at the time. I don't usually let it get to me, but I just figure enough is enough and I felt like letting these relaxed head haters know just how insignificant they are to me.  Instead of spreading hatefulness on this site, they need to throw that salt elsewhere. Black women have enough probs in society than to have their own sisters against them online as well in a community FOR US and other women of color. Just my OP.

But as for your hair question, I have done a couple 6 month stretches just to thicken my hair.


----------



## bebezazueta

Jewell don't leave us please!  Just stay in the relaxed hair threads. Nothing but positivity & love up in here up in here.


----------



## Jewell

bebezazueta said:


> Jewell don't leave us please!  Just stay in the relaxed hair threads. Nothing but positivity & love up in here up in here.



Aww, thanks!! You know that was just what I was thinking! I often think about going into lurk mode but i stay posting due to my cool sisters on here. That is what I will do--just stick to the threads and thread leaders I know. You're gonna see the ignorant comment here and there, and that doesn't phase me. It's the so-called "movement" some are conducting that is negating relaxing one's hair, or doing anything to it besides letting it go natural and dred up.  They
 act like combing, or "washing with the white man's products" are a sin against God Himself too.  that's the militant naturalism (<not a word)/extremism that I detest. It's a lifestyle choice to be relaxed, natural, texlaxed, texturized, etc, and IMO unless you are that person, you can't rightfully judge. 

"Let he who is without sin cast the first stone..." Lol this is hair we talking but unless you have been 100% organic and vegan since birth, you using chemicals on your skin, body, and hair daily in the form of toothpaste, shampoo, conditioner (most commercial brands), mouthwash, hair dye, etc. that's all I'm saying about the "holier than thou ness" a lot of these natural chicks have once they see a few coils pop.  

Ok I can cut up when I want to now...lemme stop


----------



## Saludable84

Jewell,

I totally agree on every level. I never knew the relaxed versus natural existed until LHCF. When I was on black hair media or planet or whatever, one of the mods there (who is a mod here too I believe and on Hairlista) was involved in the cattiness and relaxed vs. natural bullcaca. It's just silly to me. Take a doctor for example. Some women prefer men doctors, some women prefer women. It's your decision, so why it is someone else's problem. 

I don't even bother lurking anymore. I have too much positivity and goodness about myself to even want to see what these women are saying. Most of their posts are PULSING with angry energy, so clearly they live an angry life. #kanyeshrugs all we can do is pray that they one day find peace within themselves.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## sunnieb

Jewell I feel ya. Matter of fact, around 2010-2011, I'd had it with that attitude!

But guess what I did?  I created a butt load of threads that started like this "Relaxed Heads: <insert random question here>".  Some of those threads still pop up today! 

I challenge my relaxed sistas to unite and post!

Me and my relaxed hurr ain't going no where! Bwahaahahahahaha!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Saludable84 said:


> Jewell,
> 
> I totally agree on every level. I never knew the relaxed versus natural existed until LHCF. When I was on black hair media or planet or whatever, one of the mods there (who is a mod here too I believe and on Hairlista) was involved in the cattiness and relaxed vs. natural bullcaca. It's just silly to me. Take a doctor for example. Some women prefer men doctors, some women prefer women. It's your decision, so why it is someone else's problem.
> 
> I don't even bother lurking anymore. I have too much positivity and goodness about myself to even want to see what these women are saying. Most of their posts are PULSING with angry energy, so clearly they live an angry life. #kanyeshrugs all we can do is pray that they one day find peace within themselves.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



This was me. I was a bhm junkie...was a member both here and there...when i found this site years ago i wasn't a believer and didn't become active until a few years ago. It was such a sweet peace over here and bhm was turning into a bunch of catty mess...nowadays I'm starting to see the same trend here but I'm choosing to avoid it. Read and post what i want and avoid the others. Jewell....I've starting stalking you among others please don't go a chic needs to read about healthy relaxed journeys to stay motivated

Suny


----------



## Jewell

Saludable84
 Amen is all I can say! I've seen the mods on those sites create much of the angst. Sad, sad, sad. #Kanyeshrug indeed,  people get all kinda ballz when they are online...yet you see em in the street and they aren't all loud with the b.s. then  I call it keyboard courage. 

sunnieb

Lol gurl I heard dat! And I noticed you were creating a lot of threads back then...I was lurking a lot then and reading them, or going months between log-ins here due to a crazy school and work schedule. I know that's right...my hair will stay relaxed until I, and I ALONE decide to do otherwise. If I am the last person on planet Earth with relaxed hair, I would not feel any kind of way about it because of what others say...it's simply what is best for my current lifestyle.

I do enjoy the positivity in the relaxed threads and product threads. Even a lot of the challenges are great and there is good support surrounding them...but you do have that b.s. or troll every now and then...but hey, that's life. #Idigress


----------



## Jewell

SunySydeofLyfe

Thanks chica...I left BHM in 2004! I can't imagine what it is like these days. Smh i have seen enough positivity outweigh the bad so I have decided I will stick around and just k.i.m. when it comes to the other mess. For the most part, I spend a lot of time here because I do like what I see and I enjoy posting when I can.


----------



## Guinan

Jewell said:


> Renewed1
> 
> Well, what had happened was...pre_medicalrulz noted how she saw in another thread natural heads stating that because we choose to relax our hair, "we don't love ourselves." So since I have come across this same attitude from naturals over chemically processed hair both here on LHCF and on other sites, and have grown steadily tired of it, I thought I would make a comment about what I think of what they have to say. They need to take that militant natural b.s. back over to nappturality.com
> 
> 
> THAT is where a lot of this online natural vs. relaxed head beefing originated when I first joined LHCF in 2005. At that time, I ventured into attempting my first transition. Well, I went over to nappturality.com to get tips and general info, as most of the women on LHCF were relaxed at that time. The hatefulness towards relaxed hair and people who relax their hair was downright repulsive (on napp.com).
> 
> Due to these hateful attitudes, I will be going into lurk mode and not posting much here.  I can't stand hateful BLACK women who are always against each other and always throwing little fire bombs instead of coming together for common interests...like hair care and hair maintenance. I lurk a lot on other sites, and I must admit, the love and comeraderie on those hair care sites of "other persuasions" is quite refreshing and I spend more time there than I do here.
> 
> I don't see the hatefulness, the spitefulness and the cattiness there that I have noticed on LHCF for the last few years. Maybe it is due to the younger age group on this site. And don't get me started on blackhairmedia.com. There was a general population of older, more mature women when I first joined. Though I expect the site to evolve and change over time, I don't appreciate the stupidity and would rather spend my online leisure time in a more uplifting and positive place.
> 
> I have also noticed people will PM me for tips and ask me questions, then when I answer, they don't have the decency to say thank you or acknowledge receipt of the info. So from now on, I think I'm just gonna ignore PM's unless it's from people I know.
> 
> Typically, it's ones I don't know who ask.  I guess you asking because you like my hair or need help, but that is just like a nicca to ask and not say thank you when they receive.  Don't take this the wrong way, I love to offer advice when asked, and help ppl when I can. That's just my nature. But don't ask me what I do, then turn your nose up at the advice just cuz my hair is relaxed or my skin is a certain tone. That's that **** I DON'T LIKE. But alas, ppl will be ppl and that is also why I keep to myself IRL too.
> 
> {Stepping off soapbox now}
> 
> naija24
> 
> Yah, I agree thanks for your response. It is just hair, but to me, being a person who is quite analytical and observant, it goes back to slave days...massa putting us against each other because we are weaker divided than we are together. idk i just feel this mentality is prevalant for a reason...its like some natural heads think they are better or something.
> 
> I didnt feel better than women who chemically process their hair, or anything when I went natural--it was just a lifestyle choice at the time. I don't usually let it get to me, but I just figure enough is enough and I felt like letting these relaxed head haters know just how insignificant they are to me.  Instead of spreading hatefulness on this site, they need to throw that salt elsewhere. Black women have enough probs in society than to have their own sisters against them online as well in a community FOR US and other women of color. Just my OP.
> 
> But as for your hair question, I have done a couple 6 month stretches just to thicken my hair.



Very well put! I have the same sentiments. I have know idea what's going on around here, but I've been seeing soooo many threads pop up w/ basically throwing shade to relaxed/texlax hair and on the off topic the debate over light vs dark skinned women. It's becoming annoying and very high school. Like I can always tell whose pics/threads will def get responses & "thanked". Like Ill see pics of relaxed heads w/ very nice hairstyles w/ no one or minimum thanks/responses but the minute a natural head posts a pic it's immediately acknowledged & thanked regardless if it looks a hot mess

I wasn't going to Renew my membership but I do enjoy some of the postings & helping people &, for me, that's outweighs the negative people/haters on this board.


----------



## Guinan

sunnieb said:


> Jewell I feel ya. Matter of fact, around 2010-2011, I'd had it with that attitude!
> 
> But guess what I did?  I created a butt load of threads that started like this "Relaxed Heads: <insert random question here>".  Some of those threads still pop up today!
> 
> I challenge my relaxed sistas to unite and post!
> 
> Me and my relaxed hurr ain't going no where! Bwahaahahahahaha!



YAASSSS:bouncegre Relaxed & Proud!!


----------



## miracles11

Just pokin my head in here to say hello.  Yes plenty of relaxed heads who quietly enjoy it and do not participate in the natural hair debates.  Here here for us quiet folk


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

pelohello said:


> Very well put! I have the same sentiments. I have know idea what's going on around here, but I've been seeing soooo many threads pop up w/ basically *throwing shade to relaxed/texlax hair and on the off topic the debate over light vs dark skinned women. It's becoming annoying and very high school.* Like I can always tell whose pics/threads will def get responses & "thanked". Like Ill see pics of relaxed heads w/ very nice hairstyles w/ no one or minimum thanks/responses but the minute a natural head posts a pic it's immediately acknowledged & thanked regardless if it looks a hot mess
> 
> I wasn't going to Renew my membership but I do enjoy some of the postings & helping people &, for me, that's outweighs the negative people/haters on this board.



YOU SAID A MOUTH FULL THERE HUNTI!

One of my coworkers tried that when she first went natural. Po' lil tink tink she didn't even know what hit her. I schooled her on all things hair health and even gave her a few tips for the heat damage she was obviously suffering from .

 Ive been there, done that, and it was cool. But I grew tired of it, creamy cracked my hair down and have been swangin' err' since. I love my mane, I just hope with all that "natural pride" talk that they love theirs' too. However their obsession with me texturizing suggest something completely different .


----------



## Jewell

pelohello

Yass indeed, chyle you said dat right dere. I am sick of the team light-skinned vs. team dark-skinned and team natural vs. relaxed b.s. I posted a rant about it on Facebook a few years ago because ppl on there hate as well due to your complexion and hair status. Ugh...sick of the slave mentality in general. Thanks so much for your input! 

EnExitStageLeft

These natural heads be the ones asking for tips on the slick, even though I'm relaxed and don't even like to offer a compliment where one is due! I notice that in general though! I'm of the mindset that is something or someone deserves a compliment or "thanks" I will most definitely offer it. I'm not a hater. Lol those poor lil tink tinks mad about themselves and who are terribly insecure just make be smdh.  it really is sad, dahling 

My thing is, if they stop hating and giving the stank eye/side eye long enough and they might learn how to handle that h.a.m. on top of their heads!! A hot tangly, dry, poofy mess, yet everybody acts like its cute and right just cuz it's natural. Uh, no.


----------



## RODI

That is why Relaxed Heads need their own board on lhcf. We stay out of their business and they stay out of ours. Problem solved. 

Navigating this hair board to find relaxed related threads only has become too time consuming, or when you in a thread of interest navigating to find relaxed only posts. Aint nobody got time for that lol. 

That's why im hardly ever online and just stick to threads I'm subscribed through email updates. I feel so lost when I do come back online to find all sorts of new methods, abbreviations and fads im in the dark about.


----------



## Shinka

I've returned to the dark side. The land of creamy crack ( just kidding. In lieu of the convo, I don't see relaxers or those who use them as bad)


Anywho, I ended my last attempt to go natural. I did a complete BC in Dec, but I need more manageable hair with my lifestyle. I relaxed my 3 inches of growth with Mizani butter blends. For fine/color treated. Although I used the full time allotted 18-20 min, my hair has a lot of the texture left. I like it, so I guess I'm more texlaxed than relaxed. I'm about to roller set, here is my hair wet with no product.


----------



## mschristine

I love my relaxed hair..it's easier for me to maintain than my natural hair. Why can't it be as simple as that? I must hate myself because I relax my hair? That's crazy talk, nobody loves me more than me


----------



## Guinan

Shinka said:


> I've returned to the dark side. The land of creamy crack ( just kidding. In lieu of the convo, I don't see relaxers or those who use them as bad)
> 
> 
> Anywho, I ended my last attempt to go natural. I did a complete BC in Dec, but I need more manageable hair with my lifestyle. I relaxed my 3 inches of growth with Mizani butter blends. For fine/color treated. Although I used the full time allotted 18-20 min, my hair has a lot of the texture left. I like it, so I guess I'm more texlaxed than relaxed. I'm about to roller set, here is my hair wet with no product.



Welcome back to the relaxed side fellow Philly gal.


----------



## Shinka

So that roller set was HAM. I have to learn to roller set texlaxed hair. It kept shrinking on the roller. I sat under the hooded dryer and followed with a flat iron. I have to wear my hair in flat twist because my hair is creating this awful layered look since its all the same length. See...



My solution is to wear it in variations of this style until it grows out


----------



## mshoneyfly

Shinka

Thats a very cute style!  Im inspired. Im transitioning to texturized and mY hair is at an awkward length, too. Is that an under braid? (Thats what we called them in Chicago)


----------



## Saludable84

Shinka said:


> So that roller set was HAM. I have to learn to roller set texlaxed hair. It kept shrinking on the roller. I sat under the hooded dryer and followed with a flat iron. I have to wear my hair in flat twist because my hair is creating this awful layered look since its all the same length. See...
> 
> My solution is to wear it in variations of this style until it grows out



I just use smaller sized rollers for hair and pull it extra tight. That's the only way I get my hair straight and its still kinda wavy. Try pulling the rollers tighter and put that flat iron down  you thank me later. 

Cute protective style too!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Guinan

just ran out of my fav leave in. I wanted to wear a HUGE fro like braidout & the leave in that I use is the best for it. I really hope I have enough time to buy some tonight.


----------



## mschristine

I think this aphogee regimen is working well for me. I also got a couple of microfiber hair towels from target that work really well!!


----------



## Saludable84

I can't wait till all my hair is texlaxed. I'm be sooo fly. They won't be able to hold a sister down!!!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Shinka

mshoneyfly said:


> Shinka
> 
> Thats a very cute style!  Im inspired. Im transitioning to texturized and mY hair is at an awkward length, too. Is that an under braid? (Thats what we called them in Chicago)



mshoneyfly

Thank you. It's  a few flat twist around the perimeter. I did the sides to my ear. I started one across the back and I pinned the sides and tucked the ends into the twist with brown bobby pins. Illusion of my twist/braid.

 I only left the back out since it wouldnt stay in.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shinka

Saludable84 said:


> I just use smaller sized rollers for hair and pull it extra tight. That's the only way I get my hair straight and its still kinda wavy. Try pulling the rollers tighter and put that flat iron down  you thank me later.
> 
> Cute protective style too!
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


Saludable84

Thanks for the tips. I only flat ironed since I was trying to look "presentable" for a work conference and I thought I could have a little short do happen...didn't work:/

From now on I will air dry and flat twist. I will try roller setting when it gets longer because I wouldn't wear it out at this length. In the past I would cut the nape off and wear a short do and grow the back in only once the crown area reached that section. This helped my hair grow out in a bob style.

This time I am aiming for length ASAP and I want to keep every inch. Goal is Full NL in back and Chin length in front by next year.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shinka

Today's "twist back"







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I was going to wear a sexy braidout today but decided against it & threw a wig on instead. Bday is next week & it looks like its going to be another wig day. smh


----------



## divachyk

Real talk --- but like really ladies, are we really gonna let the opinion of a particular group run us off, frustrate us, make us lurk vs. post, etc. Relaxed heads are of the minority and those younger sisters and/or struggling sisters need our support to make it through their challenges. I get that no one wants to be subjected to nasty attitudes every time we log on but so long as they are not blasting me specifically, I simply ignore it. I comment if I feel passionate enough, but most times I don't have the energy to participate in the senseless debate. Everyone is truly entitled to their opinion regardless if I agree with it. If I don't agree with you, fine but you won't run me off. I will be here, up in LHCF be it relaxed, texlaxed, nappy (yep, said it), broken nape, jacked up edges, relaxer set back, protein/moisture imbalanced, flat out confused and don't know where to turn, natural or flat out bald. I paid my money and I will enjoy every dime. You won't ruin my joy. I have plenty other things that go on IRL that attempt to steal that. 

(to many included in this discussion to mention specifically so feel free to chime in)


----------



## Lissa0821

@divachyk I agree with you 100%..... Relaxed or natural it is truly a personal choice, that's it.


----------



## bebezazueta

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I was going to wear a sexy braidout today but decided against it & threw a wig on instead. Bday is next week & it looks like its going to be another wig day. smh



My birthday is next week too! 7/15 when is yours?


----------



## Guinan

bebezazueta said:


> My birthday is next week too! 7/15 when is yours?


 
Cancers in the house!!!Happy Early b-day ladies!. Mines is on the 21st. The big 30


----------



## bebezazueta

pelohello said:


> Cancers in the house!!!Happy Early b-day ladies!. Mines is on the 21st. The big 30



Hey!  Happy Birthday to you too!  Dirty thirty huh?  Have fun celebrating your milestone birthday. 

Since 40 is the new 20, I'll be 16 on Monday


----------



## mschristine

Me and my friend went to a new hair store and I bought some stuff...smh..but I didn't get the hooded dryer yet..I'm going to wait until next month since the sale is going to last a while

ETA: I finally got a new (very large) satin scarf so now I can throw my old raggedy one away


----------



## AlliCat

pelohello said:


> just ran out of my fav leave in. I wanted to wear a HUGE fro like braidout & the leave in that I use is the best for it. I really hope I have enough time to buy some tonight.



pelohello which leave-in is it?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

bebezazueta said:


> My birthday is next week too! 7/15 when is yours?



Lol the 17th.


----------



## Mande30

Another Cancer checking in, B-day was yesterday, the 11th.  I bees 42 years old now, lovin' it!!!!! , Oh, I guess that translates to 22, according to a PP.


----------



## Cattypus1

Happy Birthday, Cancers...Leos on deck!


----------



## Guinan

AlliCat said:


> pelohello which leave-in is it?



Alafidia(sp) I luv this stuff. It leaves my braidouts sooo soft & moisturized.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Mande30

Leos are cool too.   My offspring is a Leo.


----------



## ghanagirl23

I took a trip to the beauty supply warehouse yesterday spent $121 dollars there lol I needed to restock on my hair products I bought the aphogee green tea I want to give it a try


----------



## bebezazueta

Mande30 said:


> Another Cancer checking in, B-day was yesterday, the 11th.  I bees 42 years old now, lovin' it!!!!! , Oh, I guess that translates to 22, according to a PP.



Happy Birthday!  And yes you look closer to 22!


----------



## bebezazueta

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol the 17th.



Hey Happy Birthday!


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I was going to wear a sexy braidout today but decided against it & threw a wig on instead. Bday is next week & it looks like its going to be another wig day. smh



Ugh. I can't with you!!!! It Summer!!! Let It Swang!!!!


----------



## Mande30

bebezazueta said:


> Happy Birthday!  And yes you look closer to 22!



Oh bless you!!!  I think I needed to hear that today.


----------



## Mande30

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I was going to wear a sexy braidout today but decided against it & threw a wig on instead. Bday is next week & it looks like its going to be another wig day. smh



You got me sitting here imagining how your braid out will look.  Girl, let it be, let it be, let it be. And don't forget the pictures!!!!


----------



## mschristine

My hair was super dry this morning. I've been so tired the past couple of days that I haven't M&S at all...so I got up and did a very thorough M&S, pinned my hair up in a little bun and put my scarf on. Since I'm off today, I'm not gonna go anywhere..just stay home and relax


----------



## Saludable84

Debating on roller setting or air drying. I don't think my hair is that long, but air dried, its super hard to deal with because its seems like a lot. Hair life shouldn't be this hard


----------



## Guinan

Just came back from target & got a mini product haul. I bought 2 jars of the curls passion fruit for my Havana/sengelese twists install next week and two conditioners by Bert's bees. One is the Gud cherry blossom & almond milk softening conditioner and the other one is the baobab conditioner. Both are meant to increase moisture in ur hair & both conditioners are free from parabens, sulfates, phthalates & petrochemicals(whatever that is). I can't wait to try them. I think I'm going to use the baobab one first as a DC.


----------



## Lilmama1011

pelohello said:


> Just came back from target & got a mini product haul. I bought 2 jars of the curls passion fruit for my Havana/sengelese twists install next week and two conditioners by Bert's bees. One is the Gud cherry blossom & almond milk softening conditioner and the other one is the baobab conditioner. Both are meant to increase moisture in ur hair & both conditioners are free from parabens, sulfates, phthalates & petrochemicals(whatever that is). I can't wait to try them. I think I'm going to use the baobab one first as a DC.



I hope Bert's bees work for you, I have the Brazilian nut moisture (whatever it's called) and its doesn't do anything to my hair, it actually feels like it can be a cleansing conditioner pelohello


----------



## Guinan

Lilmama1011 said:


> I hope Bert's bees work for you, I have the Brazilian nut moisture (whatever it's called) and its doesn't do anything to my hair, it actually feels like it can be a cleansing conditioner pelohello



I hope so too. I'm really striking out with these natural conditioners. They have no slip! I might have to go back to my queen Helene if I can't find any quality natural conditioners (or at least semi natural)


----------



## Lilmama1011

pelohello said:


> I hope so too. I'm really striking out with these natural conditioners. They have no slip! I might have to go back to my queen Helene if I can't find any quality natural conditioners (or at least semi natural)



Yeah the natural conditioners don't have slip, so if its moisturizing i just deep condition with the natural conditioner and rinse out and cowash with a conditioner with slip and comb under water (I'm pretty sure you know that lol)


----------



## Lilmama1011

pelohello said:


> I hope so too. I'm really striking out with these natural conditioners. They have no slip! I might have to go back to my queen Helene if I can't find any quality natural conditioners (or at least semi natural)



I'm in the use up your stash challenge and I think that's what I'm going to do with the Burt's bee, use it as a cleansing conditioner, I have never experienced that with a conditioner before, either it did absolutely nothing or softened my hair but never feel clean after rinsing it out, weird.... pelohello


----------



## Guinan

Lilmama1011 said:


> Yeah the natural conditioners don't have slip, so if its moisturizing i just deep condition with the natural conditioner and rinse out and cowash with a conditioner with slip and comb under water (I'm pretty sure you know that lol)



That's a good idea! No I haven't tried that. Normally I just rinse out the DC & then do a final rinse w/ AVJ. Maybe b4 my AVJ rinse, I'll Co-rinse w/ TJ tea tree. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## mshoneyfly

Lilmama1011
@pellohello

I had a hard time finding a natural, moisturizing DC that actually worked for me. Finally, I decided to start mixing my own because I dont have $$ to be ordering all them nat products like some people. 

Here are pics of ingredients of some of my best concoctions:


----------



## Guinan

mshoneyfly said:


> Lilmama1011
> @pellohello
> 
> I had a hard time finding a natural, moisturizing DC that actually worked for me. Finally, I decided to start mixing my own because I dont have $$ to be ordering all them nat products like some people.
> 
> Here are pics of ingredients of some of my best concoctions:
> 
> 
> View attachment 217397
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 217399
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 217401



Thanks! Those ingredients look  I've been contemplating on making my own protein free deep moisture conditioner. If the conditioners that I just purchased dont work then I will probably make my own. I plan on using: mayo, coconut oil, shea butter, lavender oil(for scent), banana(maybe), honey, olive oil, AVJ, vitamin oil, jojoba oil and maybe sum rose water.


----------



## Guinan

^^^^that would be a good challenge. A 6mth challenge with DIY conditioners for relaxed heads only


----------



## mshoneyfly

pelohello said:


> ^^^^that would be a good challenge. A 6mth challenge with DIY conditioners for relaxed heads only



I think so too. It could be called the RELAXED HEADS: DIY Challenge or just DIY Challenge :/

I know that DarkJoy mixes some of her own stuff and some of the newer people are prob interested too


----------



## DarkJoy

I 'sho do mix some of my stuff. I am natural so moisture treatments are my thing. I buy off the shelf too, of course...


----------



## mshoneyfly

DarkJoy

Hey girl!  Did you take out your crochets yet??  I know you must be yearning for a good old fashioned DC, lol!


----------



## Saludable84

I used to mix and make my DC's but I just got tired of it. I use to mix stuff together and that stuff got my hair TOGETHER!!! 

I use to use Shea moisture with carols daughter... Oh man. Or some Ojon with carols daughter (moisture city).  I use to add my natural oils too and those were ceramides. I'm starting to miss the mixing now. I still mix, but for other people needing stuff.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## DarkJoy

mshoneyfly said:


> @DarkJoy
> 
> Hey girl!  Did you take out your crochets yet?? I know you must be yearning for a good old fashioned DC, lol!


 Girl no. 

Between working like a dog and that other stuff going on in the news, I was too busy and bummed out to do it.

My henna has cured for 24hours tho. Will pop that mess in the fridge til this coming weekend, when (I hope), I can get to it.

#endthreadderailment


----------



## mshoneyfly

DarkJoy

You should put it in the freezer


----------



## DarkJoy

mshoneyfly said:


> DarkJoy
> 
> You should put it in the freezer



I did. Thanks for the remind.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## divachyk

Happy bday ladies!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> Happy bday ladies!



Thank you!!!!!! i should get the day off tomorrow.


----------



## Guinan

Just finished washing & applying my protein. I'm letting my hair air dry before I apply my DC & hempseed oil. I have a lonnnngggg hair day ahead of me. I'm installing kinky/sengelese twists. I should be done by 8pm. Wish me luck ladies


----------



## Guinan

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Thank you!!!!!! i should get the day off tomorrow.



 pre_medicalrulz, I hope u have a fun & great hair day!


----------



## Shinka

I found my summer hairstyle. A texlaxed WNG. (We'll see how it looks by days end)



In better lighting (excuse the face, sun in eye)







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Duplicate post


----------



## mshoneyfly

Shinka
Very cute and fuss free styling . I like it!!


----------



## pink219

Wondering if I should relax the front of my head only?.... especially if I want to blend it with half wigs.... 

This would give the rest of my hair a break...


----------



## Guinan

I finally finished my sengelese twists!! The only problem is that prior to installing them, I had used a mild protein bc I knew that I wasnt going to be using protein for the month of August. Well that mild protein cause me to have too much protein, so I had to DC for 6-10hrs. I wasnt going to install the sengelese twists if my hair still felt too hard. When I finally installed them my hair was alittle bit better. The reason why I had the protein overload was b/c I was using protein on a weekly basis instead of biweekly like I planned. Once the twists were installed I spritz the braids with AVJ & sealed with olive oil. I then oiled my scalp with WGHO.


----------



## niknakmac

So I am beginning to believe that longer hair makes me look older.  I am really not trying to cut but I feel like I have "mom" hair. SO not hot.  I have an appointment for some nubian twists this weekend.  After I take my twist out if I still feel the same way I am going to go ahead and get a hair cut.


----------



## mschristine

I have no idea what to do about this shedding. I keep a really good protein/moisture balance, I moisturize and seal, I cover my hair with a scarf every night....maybe I'm just a shedder


----------



## Cattypus1

mschristine said:


> I have no idea what to do about this shedding. I keep a really good protein/moisture balance, I moisturize and seal, I cover my hair with a scarf every night....maybe I'm just a shedder



Is it shedding or breakage?  Tea rinses helped me when I was shedding like a beast earlier this year. One of the ladies was using tea under her DC, I tried it and it worked like a champ.


----------



## mshoneyfly

mschristine said:


> I have no idea what to do about this shedding. I keep a really good protein/moisture balance, I moisturize and seal, I cover my hair with a scarf every night....maybe I'm just a shedder



mschristine
I feel your pain. I was shedding all of May and June. First I tried a garlic oil prepoo. That worked temporarily but the shedding came back by my next wash. Before that I tried carrot oil by ORS. That was a temp fix too. Then I tried coconut milk and avgel under my dc and it worked. That was like several weeks ago and the shedding has stopped. 
Note:  I have been using tea rinses too. Tonight I will add coconut milk to my tea mix like Nix08 does. Last week I mixed the coconut milk into my henna powder.


----------



## Lilmama1011

mschristine said:


> I have no idea what to do about this shedding. I keep a really good protein/moisture balance, I moisturize and seal, I cover my hair with a scarf every night....maybe I'm just a shedder



Some people shed more a certain time of the year, you have some garlic shampoo, I heard that combats shedding mschristine


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> I have no idea what to do about this shedding. I keep a really good protein/moisture balance, I moisturize and seal, I cover my hair with a scarf every night....maybe I'm just a shedder



Its probably not as much as you think. Try a tea rinse anyway, but I notice more/less shedding depending on hormonal changes. I also notice shedding differences depending on whether I use sulphate and SLS free shampoos, with less shedding with SLS free shampoos. Seasons also changes shedding patterns.


----------



## Nix08

mshoneyfly how are you liking the coconut milk?  I can't do without it once I start to stretch?

mschristine you could also try coffee rinses. I'm not sure what tea's you've used but try green or even saw palmetto for shedding


----------



## mschristine

I have tried lots of different teas and garlic remedies and nothing really seems to work for me. It may be hormonal since I recently switched birth control pills...I dunno


----------



## danysedai

I had a dream last night that I went to my hairstylist(the one I had while I was still living in Cuba, he's quite scissor happy) and he hacked my hair to SL and very short in the front, like a mullet. I woke up and was so relieved to find my hair still there lol.


----------



## xu93texas

mschristine said:


> I have tried lots of different teas and garlic remedies and nothing really seems to work for me. It may be hormonal since I recently switched birth control pills...I dunno



^^That is the culprit- your birth control pills. It'll take a few cycles before your body adjusts to the different pills. In the meantime try to continue with the garlic conditioners,/tea rinses. Have you tried taking garlic pills? The coconut milk sounds interesting, and protein conditioners should help.


----------



## mshoneyfly

Nix08
Girl, I put it in my henna last week. It was THE best one ever!! And Ive done it at least 6 times without the coconut milk. 

I forgot to thaw out my coconut milk ice cubes last night to pour in my tea rinse (thanks again for that awesome tip  ). But In gonna cowash on Sunday and do it. Its such a noticeable difference in softness and strength. I gotta make it a regular part of my regimen.


----------



## AlliCat

I'm three months post tomorrow and planning to stretch for another two months (along with not using any heat and trying to use up my product stash). It would be amazing if I can make it to 6 months though. I've always wanted to try it but my longest stretch so far has been 4 months (had pretty great benefits, it got me over the NL-SL hump but I haven't attempted it again since).

Has anyone stretched 6 months? what was the experience like, and would you do it again?


----------



## Jobwright

I have...thought I would transition, then the summer and humidity hit at about 7 months...

It was not hard at first but around 6 months, I really started to get frustrated. Then I relaxed but did not know my new growth was sooooo long. So now I have bone straight hair for about 3 inches, texlaxed hair for about 3 inches and bone straight ends. I did not smooth the relaxer far enough along the length when I relaxed. Lesson learned. So be careful with a looooong stretch when you relax again to make sure you get ALL the new growth which will be probably more than you expected. That's good news though!


----------



## mamaline

Jobwright said:


> I have...thought I would transition, then the summer and humidity hit at about 7 months...
> 
> It was not hard at first but around 6 months, I really started to get frustrated. Then I relaxed but did not know my new growth was sooooo long. So now I have bone straight hair for about 3 inches, texlaxed hair for about 3 inches and bone straight ends. I did not smooth the relaxer far enough along the length when I relaxed. Lesson learned. So be careful with a looooong stretch when you relax again to make sure you get ALL the new growth which will be probably more than you expected. That's good news though!


 
I'm dealing with that right now in the back on my head. I have bone straight roots, about 3 inches of so texlaxed hair, and then bone straight ends. I'm too scared to do a corrective though, so I've just been babying that section to prevent breakage.


----------



## Jobwright

mamaline Yeah!  Mine is this way all over my head, everywhere. I will TRY to correct it next month.  Been studying how to do it before a make a mistake. I'm taking my time with it so I can stay ahead and not have a huge setback!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Travelingbored.com + twist your hair and examine the ends = need a trim stop playing your making it worse holding on. 

Well I'm going to trim with the next texlax. Rather cut to retain than hold on and suffer more.

Suny


----------



## sunnieb

Ugh!  Feeling a bit hair lazy today.  I really need to do my light protein dc tonight though.


----------



## Cattypus1

danysedai said:


> I had a dream last night that I went to my hairstylist(the one I had while I was still living in Cuba, he's quite scissor happy) and he hacked my hair to SL and very short in the front, like a mullet. I woke up and was so relieved to find my hair still there lol.



I had that haircut!!!  LOL


----------



## FelaShrine

Girls and naturals like PJaye

Is SSI's Okra reconstructor consider to be a light/medium reconstructor or is stronger than that?

Since im fine haired Im thinking I should do weekly reconstructor before DCs or at leats do them more often..so Im thinking maybe I will use SSI's okra or should i just do Aphogee 2-min

TIA


----------



## JudithO

FelaShrine said:


> Girls and naturals like PJaye
> 
> Is SSI's Okra reconstructor consider to be a light/medium reconstructor or is stronger than that?
> 
> Since im fine haired Im thinking I should do weekly reconstructor before DCs or at leats do them more often..so Im thinking maybe I will use SSI's okra or should i just do Aphogee 2-min
> 
> TIA



Those are too strong for you.... I have very fine hair and was natural for 4 yrs....  Use a moisturizing conditioner with hydrolized protein in it like Giovanni smooth as silk or kenra mc and you'll be fine...

I have to use a moisturizing conditioner after SSI okra or aphohee 2 minute and I am now relaxed.. So yeah... Too strong....


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> I have tried lots of different teas and garlic remedies and nothing really seems to work for me. It may be hormonal since I recently switched birth control pills...I dunno



When I stopped birth control I had ALOT of shedding. It stopped after a few months, but nothing stopped it right away. I hated it, but if I didn't have bald spots I just dealt with it. I also had my thyroid med lowered at the same time, so it was double whammy. Like, I was crying in the mirror and had to even call a doctor. I stopped birth control in sept 12 then had my thyroid med lowered in dec12 and by January 13 the shedding decreased. It gets better, but you just have to give it time. I realized nothing I did stopped the shedding til the hormones balanced. I still did rinses and garlic, but nothin helped more than time.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## PJaye

FelaShrine said:


> Girls and naturals like @PJaye
> 
> Is SSI's Okra reconstructor consider to be a light/medium reconstructor or is stronger than that?
> 
> Since im fine haired Im thinking I should do weekly reconstructor before DCs or at leats do them more often..so Im thinking maybe I will use SSI's okra or should i just do Aphogee 2-min
> 
> TIA


 

FelaShrine

Given its ingredients, I would classify it as being on the lighter end of the spectrum. The Aphogee was a longtime staple for me until I replaced it with the SSI and Mill Creek Biotin Conditioner (both have great ingredients and an incredible amount of slip). 

Be careful with the weekly treatments because they have a tendency to facilitate protein overload.


----------



## FelaShrine

Thanks PJaye

I was reading a couple of finehaired people talking about how a mild reconstructor is best with every DC for that kind of hair but I guess I will scale back to maybe twice a month instead

Despite the slip I take it you still use a moisturizing DC after using the okra? or no?


----------



## PJaye

FelaShrine said:


> Thanks @PJaye
> 
> I was reading a couple of finehaired people talking about how a mild reconstructor is best with every DC for that kind of hair but I guess I will scale back to maybe twice a month instead
> 
> Despite the slip I take it you still use a moisturizing DC after using the okra? or no?


 

FelaShrine

You are quite welcome. I'm protein sensitive, so stuff like AVJ, SAA, wheat germ, coconut and avocado will push me into overload. If your hair can handle frequent doses of protein, I say go for it.

I always use a moisturizing DC after a protein treatment because they contain EOs and other additives I need.


----------



## Hyacinthe

In the process of basing my scalp for my touch up tomorrow

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Hyacinthe said:


> In the process of basing my scalp for my touch up tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF



Hyacinthe, good luck!! Pics, pics, pics.


----------



## Saludable84

Opened all my windows so I can air dry faster. Doesn't matter though; the lion will roar either way.


----------



## FelaShrine

PJaye forgive my stalking  but have you tried SSI Coco Cream and if so what did you think  

I tried it today and personally im inbetween hit and miss. My hair looked so shiny and lovbely when added but after they (salon) took the rollers out, it looked abit dry and after wrapping it still feels abit dry in the back :/ and Im only 3 weeks post..

 Im thinking what I saw befoire rollerset was the effects of the avocodo conditioner. Now that's amazing! People have mentioned that there's a high glycerin in the coco-cream..maybe my hair hates that though people usually hjave issues with glycerin in the winter and it literally has been hot as hell here..


----------



## PJaye

FelaShrine said:


> @PJaye forgive my stalking  but have you tried SSI Coco Cream and if so what did you think
> 
> I tried it today and personally im inbetween hit and miss. My hair looked so shiny and lovbely when added but after they (salon) took the rollers out, it looked abit dry and after wrapping it still feels abit dry in the back :/ and Im only 3 weeks post..
> 
> Im thinking what I saw befoire rollerset was the effects of the avocodo conditioner. Now that's amazing! People have mentioned that there's a high glycerin in the coco-cream..maybe my hair hates that though people usually hjave issues with glycerin in the winter and it literally has been hot as hell here..


 

FelaShrine


 @ stalking. You're just asking questions and getting some feedback. That's what I'm here for, and I'm glad that I could be of some assistance.

Yeah, that Avocado Conditioner is the joint! However, my hair did not like the Coco Cream Leave in at all. The coconut cream, sea kelp, fennel and silk it contains are all proteins/hidden proteins/stuff that behaves like a protein. Although it felt silky smooth while applying, it turned my hair into dull, dry straw once it had fully dried. Plus, it contains shea butter, which my hair also hates. My advice would be to use it during those times when your hair will benefit from a little protein kick. IMO, It seems as if the Avocado Conditioner gave you a needed kick with its avocado, aloe and coconut, but the Coco Cream kicked it a bit too far on the protein side of the equation. Just keep your moisture game tight for a week or so until things calm down and balances out.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84, cute.

JudithO, I'm not fine haired but I'm low porosity, protein sensitive and products with hydrolized wheat protein gives me enough protein to feel like I've received a protein treatment. Kenra MC is an excellent product for this purpose. This HHJ can be so confusing at times.

PJaye, I can't use AVJ is large amounts but AVG works great on my edges & nape for sleeking & slicking. I love wheat germ, coconut & avocado. Amazing how two protein sensitive heads tolerate different products.


----------



## PJaye

divachyk said:


> @Saludable84, cute.
> 
> @JudithO, I'm not fine haired but I'm low porosity, protein sensitive and products with hydrolized wheat protein gives me enough protein to feel like I've received a protein treatment. Kenra MC is an excellent product for this purpose. This HHJ can be so confusing at times.
> 
> @PJaye, I can't use AVJ is large amounts but AVG works great on my edges & nape for sleeking & slicking. I love wheat germ, coconut & avocado. Amazing how two protein sensitive heads tolerate different products.


 

divachyk

I know right.  I can tolerate AVJ, coconut and avocado as long as they're a part of a non-protein rich, creamy conditioner.  My hair doesn't take AVG, soy and wheat germ very well in any state.  With SAA, it's touch and go; I mainly use it as additional protection when straightening.  Don't get me started on those ayurvedic herbs.


----------



## divachyk

PJaye said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I know right. I can tolerate AVJ, coconut and avocado as long as they're a part of a non-protein rich, creamy conditioner. My hair doesn't take AVG, soy and wheat germ very well in any state. With SAA, it's touch and go; I mainly use it as additional protection when straightening. Don't get me started on those ayurvedic herbs.


 
@PJaye, so what's the deal with ayervedic herbs? I haven't used any although I have some in my stash. Which ones have you tried?


----------



## FelaShrine

Im trying to figure out how to use the Seyani butter. I usually use Transitioning Cream to moisturize. I tried the SSI Carrot defrizzer..that was really nice. Somehow I lost it, gonna find the time to do a search cos I really liked it. anyway maybe i will use the seyani to seal after the DB cream..iono..



PJaye said:


> Here to help
> 
> Yeah, that Avocado Conditioner is the joint! However, my hair did not like the Coco Cream Leave in at all. The coconut cream, sea kelp, fennel and silk it contains are all proteins/hidden proteins/stuff that behaves like a protein. *Although it felt silky smooth while applying, it turned my hair into dull, dry straw once it had fully dried. *Plus, it contains shea butter, which my hair also hates. My advice would be to use it during those times when your hair will benefit from a little protein kick. IMO, It seems as if the Avocado Conditioner gave you a needed kick with its avocado, aloe and coconut, but the Coco Cream kicked it a bit too far on the protein side of the equation. Just keep your moisture game tight for a week or so until things calm down and balances out.[/FONT][/COLOR]


You're very sweet. Thanks

yea that's exactly what happened. Im thinking of getting & trying KBB's Super Silky as a leave-in since that has gotten great reviews..or I could stop being such a PJ and stay with DB's leave-in..lol (err suggest other ones you like please  )


----------



## mschristine

I'm thinking about switching relaxers and going back to lye but since I've only done lye at the salon I'm kind of scared of doing it by myself. When I look back at pics of my hair, it just seemed to do better with a lye relaxer...I dunno what I'm going to do


----------



## mshoneyfly

mschristine said:


> I'm thinking about switching relaxers and going back to lye but since I've only done lye at the salon I'm kind of scared of doing it by myself. When I look back at pics of my hair, it just seemed to do better with a lye relaxer...I dunno what I'm going to do



mschristine
Jeni from just grow already has a great blog with uber details on her relaxer process. Her YT channel has vids of the process too. She is WL and uses lye


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> I'm thinking about switching relaxers and going back to lye but since I've only done lye at the salon I'm kind of scared of doing it by myself. When I look back at pics of my hair, it just seemed to do better with a lye relaxer...I dunno what I'm going to do





mshoneyfly said:


> mschristine
> Jeni from just grow already has a great blog with uber details on her relaxer process. Her YT channel has vids of the process too. She is WL and uses lye



I was just going to say this. Im serious!!!!


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> I'm thinking about switching relaxers and going back to lye but since I've only done lye at the salon I'm kind of scared of doing it by myself. When I look back at pics of my hair, it just seemed to do better with a lye relaxer...I dunno what I'm going to do



You'd definitely do better with Lye. I started using Lye and I can see the shine on about 4 inches of my hair compared to the rest of my hair which has shine, but is a bit dull. It will be about 5-6 years before my hair is completely Lye relaxed. My hair isn't bad at all, especially since I took care of it well with no-lye, but the lye just works better.

Its not too bad relaxing your hair yourself with lye, but you have to have the hair already prepared with lye as it can cause burns; regardless to how mild it is. Using the half and half methods works really well and allows for easier application.


----------



## PJaye

divachyk said:


> @PJaye, so what's the deal with ayervedic herbs? I haven't used any although I have some in my stash. Which ones have you tried?


 

divachyk

Nothing much, just that my hair seems to have a problem with most of 'em. I will get either unnecessary dryness (amla, neem, shikakai) or protein overload (fenugreek and mucilage-laden herbs), which I can certainly do without. The only herbs I can use regularly with no issues are rosemary, sage, nettle, horsetail and licorice root.





FelaShrine said:


> Im trying to figure out how to use the Seyani butter. I usually use Transitioning Cream to moisturize. I tried the SSI Carrot defrizzer..that was really nice. Somehow I lost it, gonna find the time to do a search cos I really liked it. anyway maybe i will use the seyani to seal after the DB cream..iono..
> 
> 
> You're very sweet. Thanks
> 
> yea that's exactly what happened. Im thinking of getting & trying KBB's Super Silky as a leave-in since that has gotten great reviews..or *I could stop being such a PJ and stay with DB's leave-in..lol (err suggest other ones you like please*  )


 

FelaShrine

I use the Seyani Butter as a body cream. However, I believe that it would make a nice sealant given its light and fluffy consistency. If you can't find a way to integrate it into your routine now, you can always save it and reintroduce it during the colder months when a heavier sealant might prove beneficial.  

The DB Leave-in and Transitioning Creme are staples for me; I cannot do without them. IMO, no other leave-in or creamy refresher can top those two products. The only other recommendation I can confidently proffer is the SSI Pomegranate Curl Quenching Conditioner. Unlike the Coco Cream, it provides long-lasting, silky, smooth moisture and softness. I absolutely love it.

And, I see what you did there...


----------



## Saludable84

PJaye

Darcy's is the truth. I love the daily leave in as a moisturizer on straight or air dried hair as it has good water content for my hair. 

Now the LTC, I'm in the air with. I loved LTC as a leave-in until I used SD wheat germ butter. I refuse to give up my LTC because it never does me dirty, but I have a weird feeling LTC will be my staple during certain seasons while WGBC will trump in others. Some months, I might need aloe more than ceramides. That's my view.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## FelaShrine

Lol @ Pjaye I guess I wasnt slick enough 

I got the Pom conditioner actrually! in my order..havent used it yet but i thought it was a regula conditioner? does it double as a leave-in?


----------



## PJaye

FelaShrine said:


> Lol @ Pjaye I guess I wasnt slick enough
> 
> I got the Pom conditioner actrually! in my order..havent used it yet but i thought it was a regula conditioner? does it double as a leave-in?


 

*@*FelaShrine

For me, it does. I read reviews stating that it performed better as a leave-in, so I ordered an 8oz bottle in order to conduct a bit of "reasearch". I've been in love ever since. Give it a try and see what you think.


----------



## FelaShrine

Thanks PJaye! I hope it works as a great leave-in for relaxed hair and I ravce about it like you. I am surprised you like it so much seeing that 1st ingredient is AVJ as opposed to water like the avocado

anyway
Im already thinking of the next haul  more avocado..I do wanna try the marshmellow cream..and maybe the tahiti spray


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Do any of you ladies use a reconstructor at every wash? It leaves my hair so soft every time. I'm addicted to reconstructors.


----------



## beloved1bx

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Do any of you ladies use a reconstructor at every wash? It leaves my hair so soft every time. I'm addicted to reconstructors.



My hair loooves protein. I've used aphogee 2min almost every wash, usually mixed in with another conditioner. Which reconstructor do you use?


----------



## tequilad28

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Do any of you ladies use a reconstructor at every wash? It leaves my hair so soft every time. I'm addicted to reconstructors.



Me too esp, aft a green tea rinse which makes the hair kinda stiffits sooooo soft


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

beloved1bx said:


> My hair loooves protein. I've used aphogee 2min almost every wash, usually mixed in with another conditioner. Which reconstructor do you use?



Nexxus Keraphix.
Every wash? Wow my hair hates aphogee.


----------



## beloved1bx

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Nexxus Keraphix.
> Every wash? Wow my hair hates aphogee.



Well I've never really tried anything else to compare it to. Might have to look into Nexxus. Thnx


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Do any of you ladies use a reconstructor at every wash? It leaves my hair so soft every time. I'm addicted to reconstructors.



Every other wash. My hair love protein, but I get spoiled by stretch.


----------



## beloved1bx

I relaxed my hair last week Friday at 16 weeks post (my longest stretch).  I switched stylists with my March relaxer and the new stylist uses lineage shea butter hair lye relaxer.  The hair that's relaxed with Lineage is so much smoother than the rest of my (porous) hair.  The rest of my hair feels rougher when you run your hand down a strand, and refuses to hold moisture.  So I'm looking forward to continuing Lineage.  I didn't feel like there was added length, but when I looked at the pic from March I can see that there is a bit of a difference.  I feel like I've been stuck at this length for 2 years though, so I'm really going to try and be diligent about my hair routine for the rest of the year.  I had a really bad set back at the beginning of the year.  I already shed more than I would like but for some reason it was _overkill _Feb-March.  I could feel that the density of my hair changed.  The shedding combined with a previous underprocessed relaxer causes serious breakage.  I'll have to continue with mini trims, but I am happy that my ends look a lot better now.


----------



## PJaye

FelaShrine said:


> Thanks @PJaye! I hope it works as a great leave-in for relaxed hair and I ravce about it like you. I am surprised you like it so much seeing that 1st ingredient is AVJ as opposed to water like the avocado
> 
> anyway
> Im already thinking of the next haul  more avocado..I do wanna try the marshmellow cream..and maybe the tahiti spray


 

FelaShrine

I hope that it works well for you, too. I can handle AVJ in creamy conditioners, but sparingly elsewhere.  

Uh-oh...looking forward to the next haul = a burgeoning PJ.


----------



## navila

mschristine said:


> I have no idea what to do about this shedding. I keep a really good protein/moisture balance, I moisturize and seal, I cover my hair with a scarf every night....maybe I'm just a shedder



mschristine- Go to your doctor and have them check your vitamin D level. Most Americans lack vitamin D and are not even aware of it. 
Some symptoms might be: Hair loss, Dry skin, Aching muscles, Depression, Lack of energy and more.
It was truly an Aha moment when I discovered that I was deficient in vitamin D.  
My doctor did a blood test for me and found out that my vitamin D was dangerously low. She prescribed 50000 ui vitamin D pills to take once a week. I'm on my second week, will take the third one tomorrow, and my shedding have significantly decreased. 
Tea and garlic treatments are only temporary. You need to find the root of the problem if you are experiencing excessive shedding. 
Hope this help.


----------



## FelaShrine

Just figured out that my hair is low porosity. Wish I found out before buying that Roux porosity conditioner couple of weeks back

divachyk I saw your post on low porosity on your blog. Very informative. Thank you I subscribed.

I always DC..gonna look for more tips. Mad i just found this out.


----------



## Saludable84

FelaShrine said:


> Just figured out that my hair is low porosity. Wish I found out before buying that Roux porosity conditioner couple of weeks back
> 
> divachyk I saw your post on low porosity on your blog. Very informative. Thank you I subscribed.
> 
> I always DC..gonna look for more tips. Mad i just found this out.



I've used it but only for slip and I make sure I have a TON of DC over it so that it doesn't set in my hair. And after a relaxer. Otherwise, that stuff is dangerous.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## divachyk

FelaShrine, thanks for swinging by and subbing! Roux is awful for my hair. I'm glad the post will help you in the future.


----------



## FelaShrine

Saludable84 said:


> I've used it but only for slip and I make sure I have a TON of DC over it so that it doesn't set in my hair. *And after a relaxer*. Otherwise, that stuff is dangerous.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Do you use it mid step after relaxer? like before neutralizer (the way some people use a protein treatment) or how?

TIA


----------



## SuchaLady

JOICO Moisture Recovery Balm and and a dallop of leave in is making my hair ridiculously easy to manage. Why did I wait so long to try this stuff?


----------



## AlliCat

Stretch is going well, at least 2 more months to go. It would be cool to stretch long enough for my new growth to start forming a pattern as opposed to just being fuzzy with random texture here and there lol


----------



## mshoneyfly

Oh brother :roll eyes:  I need to dust my ends. I hate doing this bc my hair is not that long so I have to stand in the mirror and it takes a long time!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Any ladies on the board obsessed with grammar and the 'passive voice'? PM ME. I need your help. Thanks! (Note: I don't like starting new threads - I'm shy!)


----------



## mshoneyfly

beloved1bx said:


> I relaxed my hair last week Friday at 16 weeks post (my longest stretch).  I switched stylists with my March relaxer and the new stylist uses lineage shea butter hair lye relaxer.  The hair that's relaxed with Lineage is so much smoother than the rest of my (porous) hair.  The rest of my hair feels rougher when you run your hand down a strand, and refuses to hold moisture.  So I'm looking forward to continuing Lineage.  I didn't feel like there was added length, but when I looked at the pic from March I can see that there is a bit of a difference.  I feel like I've been stuck at this length for 2 years though, so I'm really going to try and be diligent about my hair routine for the rest of the year.  I had a really bad set back at the beginning of the year.  I already shed more than I would like but for some reason it was overkill Feb-March.  I could feel that the density of my hair changed.  The shedding combined with a previous underprocessed relaxer causes serious breakage.  I'll have to continue with mini trims, but I am happy that my ends look a lot better now.



Wowee!! Thats some major retention!!  Nice job. You must have a killer regimen!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

beloved1bx said:


> My hair loooves protein. I've used aphogee 2min almost every wash, usually mixed in with another conditioner. Which reconstructor do you use?



Beloves1bx my hair loves Aphogee 2 Min as well.  I could use it every wash.  But I don't.  Usually every other week.


----------



## TopShelf

does anyone use the Oyin burnt sugar pomade as a relaxer scalp base?


----------



## Saludable84

FelaShrine said:


> Do you use it mid step after relaxer? like before neutralizer (the way some people use a protein treatment) or how?
> 
> TIA



I use it after neutralizing. Specifically because it targets for after chemical service. I'm sure my hair is normalized and neutralized but I still get a bit paranoid. It's really a precaution but it hardens the heck outta my hair that I have to leave a DC on for a while with heat to make it feel better.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

divachyk said:


> FelaShrine, thanks for swinging by and subbing! Roux is awful for my hair. I'm glad the post will help you in the future.



I want to take a look at your blog! Where can I find it if you don't mind me asking?? TIA!


----------



## FelaShrine

NIN4eva said:


> Are the ends super bushy and or/split? Or can you push on through for a few months...Maybe a slight dusting is all you need?



How sad that Im just seeing this.  

Same ish. super bushy


----------



## Mande30

bumping for sweetvi


----------



## sweetvi

I relaxed about two weeks ago at the salon, trimmed, and put in a weave install that was glued to a cap on my head. My hair was braided underneath. When I took my hair out, detangled with oil, then washed, I noticed a significant amount of hair fell out during the wash. I wonder what could of been the problem? maybe I did not detangle enough or I did not do a wash after relaxing my hair ( I waited two weeks to remove the weave)??

I have a pixie cut Im trying to grow out and I feel like the length I accumulated in two weeks are gone.... oh well back to the drawing board but I just want to make sure I don't make the same mistake again 

I have been using the same relaxer. I think it is called serenity  ( don't shoot me lol) but it is not BSS brand


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Any ladies on the board obsessed with grammar and the 'passive voice'? PM ME. I need your help. Thanks! (Note: I don't like starting new threads - I'm shy!)


pre_medicalrulz, I am not obsessed with grammar and voice. I feel it is a hair board where folks are just looking to have fun. Many log in from e-devices that cause typos etc. If I can decode my sister & sister in law choppy, slang text messages, I can read posts without issue.  Are you concerned about your writing or other posters? 



TopShelf said:


> does anyone use the Oyin burnt sugar pomade as a relaxer scalp base?


I only use it for sealing in my moisturizer TopShelf.



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I want to take a look at your blog! Where can I find it if you don't mind me asking?? TIA!


Sure thing! It's http://relaxedthairapy.blogspot.com. SincerelyBeautiful Thank you for the support.


----------



## beloved1bx

mshoneyfly said:


> Wowee!! Thats some major retention!!  Nice job. You must have a killer regimen!



Thanks! It's funny you say that because I really felt like nothing had changed when I first left my stylist. Which was disappointing since this was my longest stretch. It's good to take pics esp since I had been dwelling on my setback. It helped me to see things were looking better.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk

It was for a my doctoral analysis.


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> divachyk
> 
> It was for a my doctoral analysis.



Oh girl make a thread and get some good feedback. I'll be right there to defend you if someone starts popping off about anything.  I'm sure the rest of the relaxed sista's got your back too.  We want you to score well on the analysis. pre_medicalrulz.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> Oh girl make a thread and get some good feedback. I'll be right there to defend you if someone starts popping off about anything.  I'm sure the rest of the relaxed sista's got your back too.  We want you to score well on the analysis. pre_medicalrulz.



Lol! Its ok now. Several nice ladies are currently helping me.


----------



## mschristine

Sitting here air drying this hair...I really wanna go to sleep


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> Sitting here air drying this hair...I really wanna go to sleep



That was me last night. Find a diffuser quick!


----------



## Mande30

sweetvi said:


> I relaxed about two weeks ago at the salon, trimmed, and put in a weave install that was glued to a cap on my head. My hair was braided underneath. When I took my hair out, detangled with oil, then washed, I noticed a significant amount of hair fell out during the wash. I wonder what could of been the problem? maybe I did not detangle enough or I did not do a wash after relaxing my hair ( I waited two weeks to remove the weave)??
> 
> I have a pixie cut Im trying to grow out and I feel like the length I accumulated in two weeks are gone.... oh well back to the drawing board but I just want to make sure I don't make the same mistake again
> 
> I have been using the same relaxer. I think it is called serenity  ( don't shoot me lol) but it is not BSS brand


sweetvi
It could have been two weeks worth of shed hair. When you were styling after the wash was your hair still coming out a lot?


----------



## sweetvi

Mande30

alot came out when I washed ( I clarified then used sulfate free shampoo),  a little came out again after washing out my DC and then I tried to detangle while wet but  there were some strands in my hand. so I let it airdry and then it was better . two days later my hair is good ( I combed it). 

maybe it could of been shed hair but I know there was some breakage.  
or I didn't detangle properly

I realize my hair does not like to be manipulated when wet, it is very fragile and cause some breakage. So im going to try  to detangle before washing then again after it is airdried


----------



## Mande30

sweetvi said:


> @Mande30
> 
> alot came out when I washed ( I clarified then used sulfate free shampoo), a little came out again after washing out my DC and then I tried to detangle while wet but there were some strands in my hand. so I let it airdry and then it was better . two days later my hair is good ( I combed it).
> 
> maybe it could of been shed hair but I know there was some breakage.
> or I didn't detangle properly
> 
> I realize my hair does not like to be manipulated when wet, it is very fragile and cause some breakage. So im going to try to detangle before washing then again after it is airdried


 
sweetvi  I am glad it is better.  I have never had a weave, but I have had braids.  I would always wait at least a few weeks after a relaxer to get the braids.  I was just paranoid that the hair was so fragile after the relaxing process, that I wanted to give it a chance to regroup.  This is only my feeling, nothing scientific.  I think that I have seen other people who get weaves or braids right after a relaxer.  I am not sure how their experiece went.

Also, you may want to get a better grade relaxer.  I have found that it makes a *HUGE* difference.  How often do you relax?


----------



## sweetvi

You know what. When I cut my hair to pixie cut, I had to relax more often (every 4-6) due to maintaining the style. Now that I am growing my hair out, I stretched it the last time until 8 weeks. Im going to stretch it longer now.

as im writing to you, I am figure it out more lol. I think the hairstrands were too fragile after the perm for the weave from relaxing so frequently. I need to maintain the protein balance ( I did one with the 2min reconsrtuctor with the wash), and be very gentle with detangling.

Mande30


----------



## mschristine

Saludable84 said:


> That was me last night. Find a diffuser quick!



I threw my hair in a bun, put on my scarf and went to sleep..I couldn't stay up any longer, lol.


----------



## mschristine

I was watching some YouTube videos because I've been feeling so blah lately about my hair. I got so inspired all over again to keep it simple and lay off the heat. I really need to start rollersetting my hair because it is a healthier alternative to blow drying and flat ironing. So after I get back from my vacation, I'm going to invest in a hooded dryer and some magnetic rollers. I'm also going to stretch my next relaxer to about 16 weeks..that will put me at relaxing the week of my 30th birthday. I'm going to keep my regimen simple and keep my hair healthy and strong


----------



## Saludable84

OMG. I finally flat ironed. I feel like a boss!!! Im also dying to wash my head because Im not used to my hair this straight, but Im fighting the urge because if I wash, I will regret it. I miss my big bun though #texlaxstruggles


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> OMG. I finally flat ironed. I feel like a boss!!! Im also dying to wash my head because Im not used to my hair this straight, but Im fighting the urge because if I wash, I will regret it. I miss my big bun though #texlaxstruggles



Great! Now where are the pics?! Lol!


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Great! Now where are the pics?! Lol!



Boooo!!!!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Finally taking these plaits out. Been over a month. My hair needs some TLC. 



I got one side done after an hour. Kept taking food breaks.







Think my detangling went well. Not too much shed. Maybe more will surface after my wash & treatment.



Im 18 weeks post.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Finally taking these plaits out. Been over a month. My hair needs some TLC.
> 
> View attachment 219117
> 
> I got one side done after an hour. Kept taking food breaks.
> 
> View attachment 219119
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219121
> 
> Think my detangling went well. Not too much shed. Maybe more will surface after my wash & treatment.
> 
> View attachment 219123
> 
> Im 18 weeks post.



Your hair is so frickin' pretty. Will you be doing box braids again?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Your hair is so frickin' pretty. Will you be doing box braids again?



Your hair is the freaking bomb too!  Yea when Im done airdrying Im going to put them back in for another 4 weeks. Its so convenient.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Finally taking these plaits out. Been over a month. My hair needs some TLC.
> 
> I got one side done after an hour. Kept taking food breaks.
> 
> Think my detangling went well. Not too much shed. Maybe more will surface after my wash & treatment.
> 
> Im 18 weeks post.



I still want your hair. I don't care if it is hidden. 

When are you going to relax?

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> I still want your hair. I don't care if it is hidden.
> 
> When are you going to relax?
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Lol! Aug 20th


----------



## mschristine

I attempted to do a two strand twist along the front of my hair just for something different and I failed miserably...I'm glad I don't have any little girls...I would be screwed


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Its almost 10pm & I just finished my hair. Smh. 10am to 10pm is not cool.


----------



## Nix08

divachyk...I'm really liking your blog  It's been very informative for me


----------



## Jobwright

^^^^^ Me too!  The first blog I ever subscribed to and I am enjoying it!  Can you link some YouTube videos to it so we can SEE your fabulosity in action?  divachyk


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 said:


> @divachyk...I'm really liking your blog It's been very informative for me


 


Jobwright said:


> ^^^^^ Me too! The first blog I ever subscribed to and I am enjoying it! Can you link some YouTube videos to it so we can SEE your fabulosity in action? @divachyk


 
Thanks Nix08 and Jobwright. I have one solo vid posted. Click the youtube link in my siggy and it will take you to my page. I have a couple more vids recorded. I need to edit them and post. I'm so glad you all are digging my blog. You're the best!!!


----------



## mschristine

Tomorrow is the first time I'm going to use aphogee 2 step treatment in preparation of my relaxer next week. I just got the sample pack just in case I didn't like it....super nervous


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

mschristine said:


> Tomorrow is the first time I'm going to use aphogee 2 step treatment in preparation of my relaxer next week. I just got the sample pack just in case I didn't like it....super nervous



mschristine don't be nervous.  I used 2-Step for the first time in November 2012.  My hair absolutely adores protein, so it was always well accepted.  Follow the instructions carefully and it will be perfect.


----------



## JaneBond007

@gbunnie

Try sleekhair.com and they have great prices...or Amazon.  I'm about to order a relaxer system from Sleekhair.  Nairobi brand has one as well.


Well, that's what I was coming into this thread for...trying to choose between:

Nairobi system

Design Essentials

Affirm

I have a short cut now that I'm about to change it up to shorter but will be retaining length thereafter.  I can't decide on the right relaxer.  Box is out, permanently.  Nothing from Sally's interests me and I want a professional quality.  Any suggestions?


----------



## mschristine

Prepooing my hair with castor oil before I clarify with ORS creamy aloe shampoo and do my first aphogee 2 step treatment...being extra careful, got my moisturizing DC ready for afterwards...I'll let you ladies know how it turns out


----------



## Guinan

gbunnie said:


> Can anyone recommend a lye relaxer for sensitive scalp? I've done a bit of research and it looks like affirm fiberguard has some good reviews but I'm not sure where I can buy it.
> 
> I'm currently using a no lye relaxer but I've heard lye is better...any thoughts are much appreciated!



I have a sensitive scalp too. I currently use linage shea butter texturizer & I luv it!! Are you looking to get ur hair bone straight or do u still want texture to it?


----------



## beloved1bx

gbunnie said:


> I don't like bone straight.  Ideally, I would like it straight enough that I can get by on just rollersetting so I can hide the flat iron for a bit.
> 
> My hair likes shea butter too even though my strandsare fine lol.. Is there a relaxer available for linage or is it just texturizer? Have you ever tried their relaxer?



There's a lye relaxer version as well. My new stylist uses it. The hair that is relaxed with Linage is smoother and better moisturized than the rest of my relaxed hair, which is porous.


----------



## JaneBond007

I've come down to between Affirm Sodium Hydroxide Normal or Nairobi Replenishing Relaxer in Normal.  If anybody has used both, which do you prefer?


----------



## sunnieb

Random thought:

So I was looking at the Natural Hair Bun thread for some bunning ideas.  The buns are lovely!  I was scrolling and admiring and as usual....came across a post that's all "relaxed/straight hair buns look all the same, but golly gee whiz naturals look a bazillion times better" 

Anyhoo, lemme just get back to the relaxed threads where I belong.  Really wish the mods would create a relaxed hair section so I could click on all the threads with reckless abandon.


----------



## ghanagirl23

I bought a new flat iron 1" nana ceramic vibrating flat iron by hot tools got it for 56 dolars at my work place I must say the vibrating option lets you straightening the hair effortlessly best 56 dollars I spent loool this is what I need for my leave out lol cant wait to end this 5 month stretch in 3 weeks


----------



## FelaShrine

sunnieb said:


> Random thought:
> 
> So I was looking at the Natural Hair Bun thread for some bunning ideas.  The buns are lovely!  I was scrolling and admiring and as usual....came across a post that's all "relaxed/straight hair buns look all the same, but golly gee whiz naturals look a bazillion times better"
> 
> Anyhoo, lemme just get back to the relaxed threads where I belong.  Really wish the mods would create a relaxed hair section so I could click on all the threads with reckless abandon.



I noticed during the weekend as I was watching a couple of beautiful relaxhead videos a good # of them had comments like "so when are you doing the big chop" "please consider transitioning, your curls would be beautiful!"..its like wtf..I mean I just got back to caring about my hair a couple of months ago *(was all about skincare and makeup) so i wasnt aware how bad things have gotten..

shame


----------



## FelaShrine

No longer dream of my next touchup now that my ends have been trimmed but i need to start looking at relaxers for next time.


----------



## JudithO

gbunnie said:


> Can anyone recommend a lye relaxer for sensitive scalp? I've done a bit of research and it looks like affirm fiberguard has some good reviews but I'm not sure where I can buy it.
> 
> I'm currently using a no lye relaxer but I've heard lye is better...any thoughts are much appreciated!



Girl, if it ain't broke!!!! I use a no lye and would never use a lye relaxer... Way too harsh on my scalp... And my hair has not suffered at all... A few people on here like sunnieb use no lye too... Hopefully they can chime in,..


----------



## sunnieb

gbunnie - Really depends on what your hair likes.  My stylist use Affirm lye once - matter of fact that was the last time I let somebody else relax my hair.  

It did not agree with my hair at all!   Felt so dry and lifeless.  Just awful.

No-lye always gets my hair straight, silky, and perfect each time.  Once I found LHCF, I realized that I needed to clarify/chelate as well to remove mineral deposits no-lye can leave behind, I'm good!


----------



## brownb83

FelaShrine said:


> I noticed during the weekend as I was watching a couple of beautiful relaxhead videos a good # of them had comments like "so when are you doing the big chop" "please consider transitioning, your curls would be beautiful!"..its like wtf..I mean I just got back to caring about my hair a couple of months ago *(was all about skincare and makeup) so i wasnt aware how bad things have gotten..
> 
> shame



Yep it bad enough that most of the ladies I used to follow on YouTube reached their goal then went natural. I didn't even get a chance to enjoy their hair lol. But I also feel like natural nazis troll the relaxed ladies on YouTube. 

I had a girl at the gym who had natural hair , I was wearing a rollerset my hair was swanging. A women gave me a compliment and she's like oh you still relax? Your hair would be really thick natural. I'm like :/.

I LOVE MY RELAXED HaIR


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb said:


> Random thought:
> 
> So I was looking at the Natural Hair Bun thread for some bunning ideas.  The buns are lovely!  I was scrolling and admiring and as usual....came across a post that's all "relaxed/straight hair buns look all the same, but golly gee whiz naturals look a bazillion times better"
> 
> Anyhoo, lemme just get back to the relaxed threads where I belong.  Really wish the mods would create a relaxed hair section so I could click on all the threads with reckless abandon.



When comments like this are being made, I can only think to myself these people have to have identity issues! I'm starting to think they do it on purpose.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm not going natural any time soon if it all  I already only get like 3 perms a year. Geez let me live!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Im ready to relaaaaaaax!!! I neeeeed to see where Im at in length since Dec. Im so craving my straight hair right now. Sigh..


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

My 6month post texlaxed hair 













May texlax this weekend depending on how I feel . I really want to swang my hair while its straight but I enjoy stretching and protective styling a lot as well so I'm 50/50 at the moment.


----------



## mshoneyfly

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> My 6month post texlaxed hair
> 
> May texlax this weekend depending on how I feel . I really want to swang my hair while its straight but I enjoy stretching and protective styling a lot as well so I'm 50/50 at the moment.



SincerelyBeautiful
Wow!! Thats some serious NG!!  Is that all NG or are you texturized too??  Your strands look fine (mine are too). What products and techniques help you to stretch that long??  I have never gone past 14 weeks. Around that time my hair starts to tangle and matte something terible!


----------



## sunnieb

gbunnie - I use Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp Relaxer.

How long do you go between relaxers?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

mshoneyfly said:


> SincerelyBeautiful
> Wow!! Thats some serious NG!!  Is that all NG or are you texturized too??  Your strands look fine (mine are too). What products and techniques help you to stretch that long??  I have never gone past 14 weeks. Around that time my hair starts to tangle and matte something terible!



mshoneyfly
Thanks lol! It's all NG and yes my strands are fine which I hate  Anywho in order to stretch this long I have been upping my cowashing and make sure to moisturize my NG once to twice daily. I use s-curl or Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 to moisturize my NG. I also moisturize and seal nightly using cantu Shea butter leave in or Herbal Essence LTR leave in, sealing with EXtra Virgin Coconut oil. I always deep condition once a week and I add oils and honey to my DC. Protein treatments either biweekly or once monthly. And I don't use heat. I wear PS's such as Bantu knot outs, box braids, braid outs, wash n go's, or buns. And headbands are a girls best friend lol!!!! HTH!!!

ETA: I also take Hairfinity


----------



## back2relaxed

Just got my relaxer today, after a 12 week stretch.  My hair is swanging and gorgeous.  My stylist styled it, so my length I can't see it all just yet.  I'll post a pic tomorrow and then again once I wash it in about a week and a half.   I think I may be full shoulder in the back.


----------



## JudithO

gbunnie I use Optimum Relaxer Regular.... in the red box.... If you getting breakage after 2 months, how long are you going between relaxers? How are you treating your new growth?


----------



## FelaShrine

brownb83 said:


> Yep it bad enough that most of the ladies I used to follow on YouTube reached their goal then went natural. I didn't even get a chance to enjoy their hair lol. But I also feel like natural nazis troll the relaxed ladies on YouTube.



Im still mad about justherz

Her bc hair is nice and thick but I def lemmed over her relaxed hair lol..makes me wanna try Affirm.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27UZUvZFDws

Just look at that fishbraid  if you check one of her videos, couple of people did ask when she will BC..she said wasnt happening..eventuaklly she did..

and this video is why Im gonna look for molasses today to do a treatment
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVTCLr--FRE


----------



## FelaShrine

JudithO said:


> gbunnie I use Optimum Relaxer Regular.... in the red box.... If you getting breakage after 2 months, how long are you going between relaxers? How are you treating your new growth?



Isnt that Lo-Lye?


----------



## brownb83

I was hurt by frogans bc. Just upset why girl?


----------



## SuchaLady

Plopped my hair in a bun after dc'ing with a dollop of leave in.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Im ready to relaaaaaaax!!! I neeeeed to see where Im at in length since Dec. Im so craving my straight hair right now. Sigh..



Do it!!!! I wanna see too. No pressure though lol.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84

gbunnie

Have you chelated. When I used to use no lye, I specifically used aloe rid because it was a chelator even though NY doesn't really gave hard water. Also when I relaxed, using Linange neutralizing conditioner reduced the need for a chelator because it got rid of the deposits.

If upping protein or moisture is helping, or reducing manipulation isn't helping, that might be the next option.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## ScorpioLove

brownb83 said:


> I was hurt by frogans bc. Just upset why girl?



Her relaxed hair was so thick it was crazy. Just beautiful


----------



## mochalocks

I can't wait to take out these senegalese twists to relax my hair again.  I miss my straight hair.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Yaaaaaay!!!!! I finally relaxed my hair after a long 6 month stretch lol. Pics later ladies I promise!


----------



## brownb83

I used some  vo5  moisture miles and my hair feels drrry.

Well I'm gonna buy some hair inaurance to put in my rollerset bottle.


----------



## Saludable84

gbunnie said:


> JudithO + sunnieb I go 4-6 months between relaxers. I treat the new growth pretty much like the rest of my hair i.e. I moisturize twice daily from root to ends but I won't comb through the new growth.
> 
> Saludable84, I use pureology clarifying shampoo...does that count as a chelator? Is aloe rid a nexxus or ORS product? I use protein once or twice a month, the rest of the time I use a moisturizing DC.



Aloe rid is Nexxus. It could be a chelating issue or a protein overload issue. I usually alternate between light and heavy protein biweekly.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84

Look what came out to play!!!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## mschristine

I did a aphogee 2 step treatment a week before I'm supposed to relax...how soon after my relaxer can I do another one? Do I have to wait six weeks?


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> I did a aphogee 2 step treatment a week before I'm supposed to relax...how soon after my relaxer can I do another one? Do I have to wait six weeks?



I use medium treatments, so I do two weeks before and after a relaxer. When I did hard proteins, I'd just wait 4 weeks after a relaxer. 

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## mschristine

Saludable84 said:


> I use medium treatments, so I do two weeks before and after a relaxer. When I did hard proteins, I'd just wait 4 weeks after a relaxer.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



That sounds good to me


----------



## divachyk

brownb83 said:


> I used some vo5 moisture miles and my hair feels drrry.
> 
> Well I'm gonna buy some hair inaurance to put in my rollerset bottle.


 
brownb83, how I use up crummy products --> mix some oil with it OR mix the product in with other products to create a DCing concotion. I do this often when I have 2 or 3 things that are almost done. I mix them all together. Did it last night and it worked great.


----------



## Saludable84

gbunnie said:


> Okay, so I think I have a plan. I'll try cheating the day of and week after my relaxer.  Also, add more moisture and see how it goes from there. If I'm still seeing the same breakage by the end of the year, I'll try switching to linange relaxer.
> 
> If you have any other suggestions for me, just send them my way
> 
> Thanks so much for your help ladies!



I'm gonna be trying the lye one my next relaxer. I've been hearing it about it for years now.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

As promised I got a few pics of my hair after texlaxed and flat ironed. 

Before (6 months post)









After 













Please excuse my body fat  that's my next goal lol


----------



## brownb83

Had to trim today. My hair looks so much better


----------



## mschristine

Why does my scalp itch like crazy the day before my relaxer? Not gonna give in! No scratching!


----------



## Cattypus1

mschristine said:


> Why does my scalp itch like crazy the day before my relaxer? Not gonna give in! No scratching!



Because you're about to relax silly. It's a conspiracy...LOL...your scalp knows. Don't give in.


----------



## JudithO

Ok ladies.... Here are some relaxed hair pictures from this weekend... Im 9 weeks post by the way... This was a satin pilow roller set... The first night I had the curls out... I came back that evening tired and just put it all in a bonnet... The next day, the curls had fallen so I just pinned them up... Please do not re-share as there are some family shots there.... 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1050...s/5908827261625531345?authkey=CJHsk_6ox5DPzwE


----------



## Saludable84

JudithO said:


> Ok ladies.... Here are some relaxed hair pictures from this weekend... Im 9 weeks post by the way... This was a satin pilow roller set... The first night I had the curls out... I came back that evening tired and just put it all in a bonnet... The next day, the curls had fallen so I just pinned them up... Please do not re-share as there are some family shots there....
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/105029704546172959110/albums/5908827261625531345?authkey=CJHsk_6ox5DPzwE



How's you do that style?

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## JudithO

I just set my hair with satin pillow rollers the night before.... Like these here

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ddgQ9uU0Y...ACb4/2Ua42W_UGbs/s320/41WJ28kAH0L._SS500_.jpg

I used The Komaza Califa spray to moisturize my hair prior.... It gets my hair nice and sleek...


----------



## mschristine

Freshly relaxed hair feels so good!! Now while I'm air drying, I gotta finish packing for my trip and eat a little something


----------



## AlliCat

Anyone ever just relax their edges/leave-out?


----------



## brownb83

Cut off 2 inches all around my head.

Under the dryer now no more cutting until FEB 2014.

I might step the rollersetting up to 3x a week though.


----------



## Lilmama1011

brownb83 said:


> Cut off 2 inches all around my head.
> 
> Under the dryer now no more cutting until FEB 2014.
> 
> I might step the rollersetting up to 3x a week though.



3 times a week? . Your sets only last two days? Or because you wash often? brownb83


----------



## Guinan

One more month until I relax!!!! I currently have protein overload, so I've been moisturizing & DC like crazy. If my hair still has too much protein by the time I relax then I'm going to postpone relaxing my hair. My goal is to get my hair back to balance & then use a mild protein a week before I relax.

How do y'all get rid of the protein overload?


----------



## Saludable84

pelohello said:


> One more month until I relax!!!! I currently have protein overload, so I've been moisturizing & DC like crazy. If my hair still has too much protein by the time I relax then I'm going to postpone relaxing my hair. My goal is to get my hair back to balance & then use a mild protein a week before I relax.
> 
> How do y'all get rid of the protein overload?



You can burn it off or add some salt to your DC.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Lissa0821

I did a touch up with Linage relaxer and it came out pretty good. I was 11 weeks post I can now tell the difference in my hair texture and thickness from my Mizani no lye relaxer on the last 3 or 4 inches of hair and the roots down with the Linage relaxer. I have decided to take another 3 inches off to completely rid myself of the dry ends in December and start the new year fresh.

That neutralizing conditioner that is sold with relaxer, I have officially thrown it in the garbage. My hair is so feels so stripped and it tangles my hair badly. Enough is enough.


----------



## divachyk

pelohello said:


> One more month until I relax!!!! I currently have protein overload, so I've been moisturizing & DC like crazy. If my hair still has too much protein by the time I relax then I'm going to postpone relaxing my hair. My goal is to get my hair back to balance & then use a mild protein a week before I relax.
> 
> How do y'all get rid of the protein overload?


 
@pelohello, I blogged about adding salt into conditioner to break the protein bonds. I don't think I can post a link but check it out. It really, really works. I got the idea for @shortdub78 & the moisturizing mojo thread that is floating around LHCF. I will never wait it out again when I'm protein overloaded. Cowashing, DCing and baggying takes way to long to replenish moisture when my hair is far gone on protein. I will immediately reach for salt to save myself the breakage and frustration in future protein overload scenarios. Knowing salt breaks the bonds makes me not protein phobic because I know I have a quick fix if things go wrong.


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> One more month until I relax!!!! I currently have protein overload, so I've been moisturizing & DC like crazy. If my hair still has too much protein by the time I relax then I'm going to postpone relaxing my hair. My goal is to get my hair back to balance & then use a mild protein a week before I relax.
> 
> How do y'all get rid of the protein overload?



The relaxer can get qet rid of it for u, But mix a tablespoon of salt with a cup of conditioner like tresemme naturals moisturizing condish. Peace that on for 15 mins and see where your hair. Is at


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> @pelohello, I blogged about adding salt into conditioner to break the protein bonds. I don't think I can post a link but check it out. It really, really works. I got the idea for @shortdub78 & the moisturizing mojo thread that is floating around LHCF. I will never wait it out again when I'm protein overloaded. Cowashing, DCing and baggying takes way to long to replenish moisture when my hair is far gone on protein. I will immediately reach for salt to save myself the breakage and frustration in future protein overload scenarios. Knowing salt breaks the bonds makes me not protein phobic because I know I have a quick fix if things go wrong.



I didn't see this! Lol


----------



## Saludable84

I need to find that link divachyk I remember seeing that piece of advice, but didn't remember where.


----------



## NaiyaAi

JudithO Can you walk me through your process of using the pillow rollers? I have some but my sets never come out as beautiful as yours.


----------



## JudithO

NaiyaAi

I get my best results on freshly washed, and air dried (without product), and detangled hair... I grab a small section, I use/moisturize with komaza care califa spray as a setting lotion cos it closes my cuticles, and makes my hair super shiny and soft. After rolling, I cover a bonnet, and sleep on it it overnight..... For tighter curls.. Tie a scarf or durag over the bonnet so it's snug..... Next morning or whenever I'm ready... take out the rollers, shake and go or style... Here I filmed a tutorial - mind you this was on 4 day hair that wasnt looking so great and I had M&S'd a few times... I still got decent results.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc8UqexFh9U


----------



## Jobwright

JudithO said:


> NaiyaAi
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc8UqexFh9U



Your roller set came out really nice!  How long do the curls stay?


----------



## JudithO

Well... Mine fell somewhat after 1 day, but I do not use any setting product.... only the califa spray to moisturize...However, I still have enough curls on day 2 and 3 for an updo... Look at this album linked below... The updo was on day 2... I didnt set the hair again, I just threw a bonnet over my head on day 1 and I tried different types on buns prior before I decided on the updo. ... ... It's so easy to put in and comfy to sleep in though... You can re-moisturize and set them under 10 minutes at night for brand new curls... My sister was able to maintain the curls in her hair by setting her hair nightly for 2 whole weeks.... She was using cantu lotion to moisturize/set and after 2 weeks she washed cos of all the build up... 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1050...s/5908827261625531345?authkey=CJHsk_6ox5DPzwE

Jobwright


----------



## JudithO

divachyk girl if your hair doesn't agree with the califa spray, I'll buy it off you.... lol


----------



## NaiyaAi

JudithO said:


> I get my best results on freshly washed, and air dried (without product), and detangled hair... I grab a small section, I use/moisturize with komaza care califa spray as a setting lotion cos it closes my cuticles, and makes my hair super shiny and soft. After rolling, I cover a bonnet, and sleep on it it overnight..... For tighter curls.. Tie a scarf or durag over the bonnet so it's snug..... Next morning or whenever I'm ready... take out the rollers, shake and go or style... Here I filmed a tutorial - mind you this was on 4 day hair that wasnt looking so great and I had M&S'd a few times... I still got decent results..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc8UqexFh9U


Your hair is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84, here's the excerpt from my post:
With hesitation, I mixed 1 cup Tresemme, 1 tablespoon salt and couple dallops of honey. I let it sit for 2 hours and rinsed. My hair softened instantly. Breakage has calmed and my hair now has bounce. This is definitely a keeper!!!


----------



## ScorpioLove

how many days would you wait to relax if you went swimming in chlorinated water? 

I have a swim class every weekday until friday but i really want to relax next sunday. I have to take some professional pics by the 22rd and i would prefer to do it after my relaxer.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

ScorpioLove said:


> how many days would you wait to relax if you went swimming in chlorinated water?
> 
> I have a swim class every weekday until friday but i really want to relax next sunday. I have to take some professional pics by the 22rd and i would prefer to do it after my relaxer.



ScorpioLove assuming you are going to wash, I would always wait at least 48 hrs after a wash to relax.  Some on here have washed one day and relaxed the next.  When I was a teenager, I relaxed with chlorine on my head    Surprisingly my hair didn't fall out, but I wouldn't advise doing that.


----------



## FelaShrine

My hair is one big puffy mess.

My swim class is on Sunday mornings but I go in for extra practice on Fridays. Normally I dont wash my hair until after the Sunday class  but since I need some clean hair for the komaza analysis and the swimming cap I used yesterday became a mess and 85% of my hair was drenched, I figured I'd do a wash with AsIAm Cleansing Pudding, after that used SSI Pom conditioner for a few mins then dracy's leave-in..airdry

just dry *** poofy mess..onlyt part that reminds me that Im a relaxhead is like an inch or so in the front is smooth..rest of the hair is like I havent seen a relaxer in years. (and Im just 6 weeks post!) Just a mess. anyway not gonna do anything since Im going to class tomorrow anyway aqnd will have to re-wash either way..then i will do a pre-poo then real DC with heat/steam and hopefully things go back to normal

cant wait til the touch-up in Sept. First time in years where Im cutting the strech back from 16 weeks-18weeks


----------



## Saludable84

JudithO said:


> divachyk girl if your hair doesn't agree with the califa spray, I'll buy it off you.... lol



I hope it works for her. My poor low po hair suffered in silence when I used that stuff. My cousins got a free gift that day!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84

ScorpioLove said:


> how many days would you wait to relax if you went swimming in chlorinated water?
> 
> I have a swim class every weekday until friday but i really want to relax next sunday. I have to take some professional pics by the 22rd and i would prefer to do it after my relaxer.



I would wait a week. Just to be safe. 

Be sure to clog your hair before you throw on a swim cap with Shea butter, oil, Vaseline, something to keep the chlorine from penetrating. And when you wash, try something that will remove the chlorine. Not all clarifiers do. And not all swimmers shampoos agree with relaxed hair. 

When in doubt, wait it out. Hair growth takes time; Setbacks take seconds!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> I hope it works for her. My poor low po hair suffered in silence when I used that stuff. My cousins got a free gift that day!
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Saludable84, I'm low porosity as well. I will give it an honest try and if it's a fail, oh well, it's just a sample size.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk The Califia Spray is and always will be my HG moisturizing spritz. The stuff is THE TRUTH! I have 2 bottles in the stash calling my name as I type !


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk The Califia Spray is and always will be my HG moisturizing spritz. The stuff is THE TRUTH! I have 2 bottles in the stash calling my name as I type !



I freaking wish. It was good product, it just caused mad drama with my hair.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## ScorpioLove

i have a mizani clarifying and chelating shampoo i will use for the last wash before my relaxer. on a daily basis i'm just rinsing my hair will, adding conditioner, rinse, clarifying condish, rinse, moisturizing condish. 

I'm trying to think of another hair option that doesn't require heat but is still realistic and pretty in pics


----------



## Guinan

divachyk & Saludable84, thanks for y'all suggestion about adding salt to my conditioner. It worked like a charm. Y'all have saved my hair & saved me time. I thought I was going to have to spend the whole weekend with conditioner on my head.


----------



## ghanagirl23

the storm is over i am ending my 5 month stretch today man it has been rough I was trying to wait till next week but this leave out and new growth are going at eachother lol


----------



## Saludable84

ghanagirl23 said:


> the storm is over i am ending my 5 month stretch today man it has been rough I was trying to wait till next week but this leave out and new growth are going at eachother lol



Don't forget to send pics!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84

I'm staying out or Random Hair Thoughts for a while. I'm really starting to think some of these girls say what say on purpose and honestly, its getting lame and tired.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## SuchaLady

FelaShrine No corrective for you? I know how you feel. I am >HERE< I had 10 months worth of under processed hair. Worse 3 months of my life.


----------



## SuchaLady

I got a new sew in. Gonna have some fun with this! I also need to work on my beehive for when I start my uparts again. My hairstylist made it seem so simple.


----------



## divachyk

pelohello said:


> divachyk & Saludable84, thanks for y'all suggestion about adding salt to my conditioner. It worked like a charm. Y'all have saved my hair & saved me time. I thought I was going to have to spend the whole weekend with conditioner on my head.



You're so welcome pelohello! That's so freaking awesome.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> I'm staying out or Random Hair Thoughts for a while. I'm really starting to think some of these girls say what say on purpose and honestly, its getting lame and tired.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Bol!!!!! Hence why Im not renewing my subscription. Im so over the shade. Smh


----------



## SuchaLady

Okay y'all are about to make me peruse RT. I've missed something.


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Bol!!!!! Hence why Im not renewing my subscription. Im so over the shade. Smh



What did I miss?  pre_medicalrulz


----------



## FelaShrine

Saludable84 said:


> I'm staying out or Random Hair Thoughts for a while. I'm really starting to think some of these girls say what say on purpose and honestly, its getting lame and tired.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



 pretty much

what didnt you like about the califa spray?(what did it do to your hair)

divachyk what didnt you like about Wen. I used Fig today and iut made my hair soft and shiny...havent made any real judgment yet but so far..not bad.


----------



## divachyk

FelaShrine said:


> pretty much
> 
> what didnt you like about the califa spray?(what did it do to your hair)
> 
> divachyk what didnt you like about Wen. I used Fig today and iut made my hair soft and shiny...havent made any real judgment yet but so far..not bad.



I haven't used fig yet. It concerns me because it has wheat protein and it sometimes act like as a strengthened like a protein treatment. My hair is protein sensitive. FelaShrine


----------



## JudithO

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Bol!!!!! Hence why Im not renewing my subscription. Im so over the shade. Smh



Girl... Don't you dare not renew.... Lol... Your hair is too lush to be hidden.... 

I've never been in random hair thoughts... What's d problem there?


----------



## ghanagirl23

sigh I tried to make my mom telax my hair which was a FAIL! I need to learn how to self relax my was arguing with me saying what do I mean she should wash it out now whats the point your hair is going to break smh africans  lol when I screamed for her to come wash it out the cold water pipe broke so she was trying to fix it by then I can see my hair was bone straight  

my blood was boiling I was fuming lol and my mom saw it


----------



## FelaShrine

^relaxed hair is lifeless and limp blah blahJudithO

divachyk you should def try Fig! I dont know which one you trried but I know a lot of relaxed heads hated Sweet Almond and Lavender.

I got it from Sephora so that in case i hate it i can promptly return it


----------



## Jobwright

I saw this article online.  http://relaxedredefined.blogspot.com/2011/05/well-duh-solving-mystery-of-my-thin.html  What she is saying makes COMPLETE SENSE but would you wait until you reach your goal length to cut or go ahead and cut now since the ends are raggedy?


----------



## divachyk

FelaShrine said:


> ^relaxed hair is lifeless and limp blah blahJudithO
> 
> divachyk you should def try Fig! I dont know which one you trried but I know a lot of relaxed heads hated Sweet Almond and Lavender.
> 
> I got it from Sephora so that in case i hate it i can promptly return it



FelaShrine, I will definitely try it. It's not WEN per se, it's the wheat protein. I know WEN is an awesome product but my hair sometimes gets finicky when it comes to wheat protein. My hair use to love Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner, now it's hit or miss. The product is awesome and I still love it and try to make it work, it's just the wheat protein content that sometimes causes the issue.


----------



## ghanagirl23

my mom relaxed my hair bone straight today but to my surprise it still looks thick my last relaxer my hair came out so limp and flat i just wanted to give up on my hair journey i didnt even want to wear my hair out but now I feel confident I have been taking hair infinity so it has aided in my hair thickness here this the pics


----------



## Saludable84

Jobwright said:


> I saw this article online.  http://relaxedredefined.blogspot.com/2011/05/well-duh-solving-mystery-of-my-thin.html  What she is saying makes COMPLETE SENSE but would you wait until you reach your goal length to cut or go ahead and cut now since the ends are raggedy?



Depends on how raggedy. I thought mine were horrible until I flat ironed. I have bone straight ends, but they aren't horrible. Even uneven hair isnt bad if thats how the hair grows. If they are split and unsaveable, chop em. There are some things worth saving, but if the ends are tthhaatt bad, I would cut them. I have actually. And I'm talking I cut a years worth of growth just to rid them.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## tasha5951

AlliCat said:


> Anyone ever just relax their edges/leave-out?




I've been considering this too....I'm either going to start just relaxing my leave-out or go back to natural...My hair grows nicely with a relaxer but I just love the thickness of my hair when it's natural...I dunno perplexed


----------



## brownb83

I can't wait to get my new hard top dryer. This soft bonnet dryer is not it.

That aussie hair insurance is a new staple, all of sudden my hair hates s- curl.


----------



## naija24

Jobwright said:


> I saw this article online.  http://relaxedredefined.blogspot.com/2011/05/well-duh-solving-mystery-of-my-thin.html  What she is saying makes COMPLETE SENSE but would you wait until you reach your goal length to cut or go ahead and cut now since the ends are raggedy?



Jobwright I think I'll only cut my raggedy ends until I've reached my goal length and then went maybe 1 month of growth past that.


----------



## danysedai

Jobwright said:


> I saw this article online.  http://relaxedredefined.blogspot.com/2011/05/well-duh-solving-mystery-of-my-thin.html  What she is saying makes COMPLETE SENSE but would you wait until you reach your goal length to cut or go ahead and cut now since the ends are raggedy?



I've been cutting mine off. I first cut about 2 inches, and today I textlaxed and cut another inch, and I still have about 2 more inches to go. With the bone straight ends I was about MBL in a V, I've been cutting to BSL and waiting for the sides to cath up to my goal which is full U shaped BSL then full MBL U shaped. And my ends although thin in contrast to the fuller hair, were not ugly or anything as I usually rollerset and do not flat iron the length so they didn't show as much. But I prefer the fuller look right to the ends


----------



## Monaleezza

Hi ladies.i just renewed recently so I've been away for a while. 

I TU for my wedding in July & couple weeks later I noticed when I combed or finger combed I'd have long strands in my fingers hanging off my ends.

I was slow to respond. And last week did aphogee and it slowed down. 

I'm surprised I'm not bald, but now what. I know this is basic but I've been away for so long and in weave for longer it seems like I'm at a loss at how to care for my own hair.


----------



## JudithO

Monaleezza said:


> Hi ladies.i just renewed recently so I've been away for a while.
> 
> I TU for my wedding in July & couple weeks later *I noticed when I combed or finger combed I'd have long strands in my fingers hanging off my ends. *
> 
> I was slow to respond. And last week did aphogee and it slowed down.
> 
> I'm surprised I'm not bald, but now what. I know this is basic but I've been away for so long and in weave for longer it seems like I'm at a loss at how to care for my own hair.



I see nothing wrong with the bolded... May just be regular shedding .... Why did you expect to be bald...


----------



## Lilmama1011

JudithO said:


> I see nothing wrong with the bolded... May just be regular shedding .... Why did you expect to be bald...



I used to freak at shredded hairs as well but it's normal. 100 hairs are day is normal so if I get twenty i reassure myself it's fine


----------



## Saludable84

Monaleezza said:


> Hi ladies.i just renewed recently so I've been away for a while.
> 
> I TU for my wedding in July & couple weeks later I noticed when I combed or finger combed I'd have long strands in my fingers hanging off my ends.
> 
> I was slow to respond. And last week did aphogee and it slowed down.
> 
> I'm surprised I'm not bald, but now what. I know this is basic but I've been away for so long and in weave for longer it seems like I'm at a loss at how to care for my own hair.



Wedding.... Stress much? 

Takes a while for the body to catch up with stress. Sounds normal. Just relax a little. If you said clumps, then it would be time to start digging in brains.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Jobwright said:


> I saw this article online.  http://relaxedredefined.blogspot.com/2011/05/well-duh-solving-mystery-of-my-thin.html  What she is saying makes COMPLETE SENSE but would you wait until you reach your goal length to cut or go ahead and cut now since the ends are raggedy?



Do we know anyone that has reached great lengths on raggedy ends? I know I dont. I would remove them. That's not sexy. Lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Monaleezza said:


> Hi ladies.i just renewed recently so I've been away for a while.
> 
> I TU for my wedding in July & couple weeks later I noticed when I combed or finger combed I'd have long strands in my fingers hanging off my ends.
> 
> I was slow to respond. And last week did aphogee and it slowed down.
> 
> I'm surprised I'm not bald, but now what. I know this is basic but I've been away for so long and in weave for longer it seems like I'm at a loss at how to care for my own hair.



Sounds like normal shed hair. Dont sweat it.


----------



## Monaleezza

Lilmama1011 said:


> I used to freak at shredded hairs as well but it's normal. 100 hairs are day is normal so if I get twenty i reassure myself it's fine



I need to reassure myself too. 
I guess I'm so used to watching YouTube videos and watching girls deranged and not a shed hair.
I tend to have a comb/handful.
Long and if I stroke my hair I feel like I can always get more

I hope I'm not stressed. The wedding didn't stress me out too much. Especially as we set a very short lead time & just did it! But I certainly could do with a spa day! Xx

The protein helped. But hasn't stopped it.


----------



## NaiyaAi

Deleted... Double post.


----------



## NaiyaAi

Jobwright said:


> I saw this article online.  http://relaxedredefined.blogspot.com/2011/05/well-duh-solving-mystery-of-my-thin.html  What she is saying makes COMPLETE SENSE but would you wait until you reach your goal length to cut or go ahead and cut now since the ends are raggedy?


The way I see it... Once you reach your goal length, and then cut off the raggedy ends, you are no longer your goal length anymore. So you just got yourself hyped up for nothing.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

NaiyaAi said:


> The way I see it... Once you reach your goal length, and then cut off the raggedy ends, you are no longer your goal length anymore. So you just got yourself hyped up for nothing.



LMBOOOOO!!!!! RROTHFL!!


----------



## Monaleezza

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Sounds like normal shed hair. Dont sweat it.



Thank you. I'll relax, myself, and not my hair! Lol


----------



## SuchaLady

AlliCat said:


> Anyone ever just relax their edges/leave-out?



Sure have AlliCat


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Have any of you used/tried Fantasia Tea Tree Scalp Serum? Its a leave in treatment for dry, itchy, flaky scalp. My scalp was on fire because it was so dry so instead of cowashing midweek, I used this on my scalp. The tingling feeling on my scalp was such a sigh of relief.  But this bottle needs to be bigger than 4 ounces cause I used it all in one application. Smh


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Have any of you used/tried Fantasia Tea Tree Scalp Serum? Its a leave in treatment for dry, itchy, flaky scalp. My scalp was on fire because it was so dry so instead of cowashing midweek, I used this on my scalp. The tingling feeling on my scalp was such a sigh of relief.  But this bottle needs to be bigger than 4 ounces cause I used it all in one application. Smh



Have you tried Shea moisture dry itchy scalp line? I hear its good. Since I coffee rinse, I've have way less itching, but burdock root has been great for my scalp health. 

Leaving conditioner in for too long bothers my scalp too.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## navila

No more Linange for me. My scalp is jungle city.  I'm gonna have to relax at 8 weeks. 
Cantu Shea butter is a big miss as well. I don't why it's taking me so long to go back to my first love, the neutrogena leave-in.
I really miss the dove mist spray for my braid outs. Why did they have to discontinue it? Why?!!
Ok rant over.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

navila said:


> No more Linange for me. My scalp is jungle city.



...................


----------



## navila

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Have any of you used/tried Fantasia Tea Tree Scalp Serum? Its a leave in treatment for dry, itchy, flaky scalp. My scalp was on fire because it was so dry so instead of cowashing midweek, I used this on my scalp. The tingling feeling on my scalp was such a sigh of relief.  But this bottle needs to be bigger than 4 ounces cause I used it all in one application. Smh



I have. I really liked the tingling sensation, especially after a massage. Not sure why I did not repurchase it.


----------



## navila

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ...................



 I really wanted to like it, but my hair is not having it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

navila

I understand. I was the same way about ORS, the stuff is garbage on my hair. My hair felt like straw and my scalp had burns....


----------



## navila

EnExitStageLeft said:


> navila
> 
> I understand. I was the same way about ORS, the stuff is garbage on my hair. My hair felt like straw and my scalp had burns....


 ORS did the same to me. I'm thinking of trying out Silk element or going back to Affirm. Not sure what I'm going to do yet.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

navila

Silk Elements is the TRUTH! Its what I used before I made the switch to Linange.


----------



## navila

EnExitStageLeft said:


> navila
> 
> Silk Elements is the TRUTH! Its what I used before I made the switch to Linange.



OK Silk Element it is then. Thanks


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Sheesh! I think im the only one that uses soft&beautiful relaxer. Been using since I was pbly 7 years old. Im too scared to switch. Not trying to fix whats not broken this far into my progress though. Sigh..


----------



## Mande30

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Sheesh! I think im the only one that uses soft&beautiful relaxer. Been using since I was pbly 7 years old. Im too scared to switch. Not trying to fix whats not broken this far into my progress though. Sigh..


 pre_medicalrulz
Thank you. Words are right on time. Whats not good for one head has been wonderful for mine. If it aint broke, don't try to fix it, no matter how many other people say it was not good for their hair. This is a note to self.


----------



## MsCarmenP

Hey yall! I'm new here (but been lurking for a while). I posted on another thread about my shedding issue. I've been reading through some of the old posts on this thread and saw some recommend a touchup to help with shedding. It's been 16 weeks since my last relaxer. However, I've been shedding off and on (mostly on) since about a week after the relaxer. The stylist used Affirm and it was my first time using that and my first incidence with all this shedding. Do yall think getting a touchup--not Affirm--might help? I have quite a bit of new growth. Or should I wait? If so, until when? The shedding doesn't seem to be stopping. It's been happening since early May.


----------



## JudithO

MsCarmenP said:


> Hey yall! I'm new here (but been lurking for a while). I posted on another thread about my shedding issue. I've been reading through some of the old posts on this thread and saw some recommend a touchup to help with shedding. It's been 16 weeks since my last relaxer. However, I've been shedding off and on (mostly on) since about a week after the relaxer. The stylist used Affirm and it was my first time using that and my first incidence with all this shedding. Do yall think getting a touchup--not Affirm--might help? I have quite a bit of new growth. Or should I wait? If so, until when? The shedding doesn't seem to be stopping. It's been happening since early May.



I recommend you relax... @ 9 weeks my hair starts shedding crazy and I have to relax.... I think sometimes it depends on how kinky your NG is.


----------



## JudithO

Mande30 said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> Thank you. Words are right on time. Whats not good for one head has been wonderful for mine. If it aint broke, don't try to fix it, no matter how many other people say it was not good for their hair. This is a note to self.



I use.. And LOVE the optimum relaxer in the red box... Te salon collections one that says 9 times less breakage... I don't know anyone that has tried that relaxer and hated it... Not one.... Never switching for anything... Gets my fine hair straight while leaving just enough texture in the hair...


----------



## mshoneyfly

MsCarmenP
When I used to go to a stylist, she used Affirm (I think it was lye) on me and DD. We had the worst big dry flakes, shedding AND breakage. It continued for a long time until I switched to self relaxing with ORS no lye. I have been self relaxing on and off for over 20 years and no lye is better for me. 

I recently had a lot of shedding and coconut milk and AVG rinse under my DC worked instantly to stop the shedding. 16 weeks sounds like a good long stretch.  The longest I have gone is 14 weeks.  How long are you trying to stretch??

Now I use JFM texturizer by soft & beautiful. I love it. DD is transitioning


----------



## NaiyaAi

MsCarmenP said:


> Hey yall! I'm new here (but been lurking for a while). I posted on another thread about my shedding issue. I've been reading through some of the old posts on this thread and saw some recommend a touchup to help with shedding. It's been 16 weeks since my last relaxer. However, I've been shedding off and on (mostly on) since about a week after the relaxer. The stylist used Affirm and it was my first time using that and my first incidence with all this shedding. Do yall think getting a touchup--not Affirm--might help? I have quite a bit of new growth. Or should I wait? If so, until when? The shedding doesn't seem to be stopping. It's been happening since early May.


MsCarmenP I definitely recommend you relax, but if your shedding has been happening since May at one week post-relaxer, I don't think the relaxer is causing your problem.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Cant decide if I want to use Design Essentials No-Lye or Linange No-Lye... anyone here can  help me decide?


----------



## JudithO

outspokenwallflower said:


> Cant decide if I want to use Design Essentials No-Lye or Linange No-Lye... anyone here can  help me decide?




I think sunnieb uses design essentials.... I don't know about linange no-lye


----------



## MsCarmenP

JudithO said:


> I recommend you relax... @ 9 weeks my hair  starts shedding crazy and I have to relax.... I think sometimes it  depends on how kinky your NG is.



JudithO Thanks. I don't think the NG has anything to do with it because the shedding started before I had a chance to grow some.



NaiyaAi said:


> @MsCarmenP I definitely recommend you relax, but if your shedding has been happening since May at one week post-relaxer, I don't think the relaxer is causing your problem.



NaiyaAi Yeah, I'm thinking it might be because I've been stressed and have drastically changed my eating and workout habits (not for the better ) I'm going to get blood work checked later this week since I've always had problems with low iron and anemia.



mshoneyfly said:


> @MsCarmenP
> When I used to go to a stylist, she used Affirm (I think it was lye) on me and DD. We had the worst big dry flakes, shedding AND breakage. It continued for a long time until I switched to self relaxing with ORS no lye. I have been self relaxing on and off for over 20 years and no lye is better for me.
> 
> I recently had a lot of shedding and coconut milk and AVG rinse under my DC worked instantly to stop the shedding. 16 weeks sounds like a good long stretch.  The longest I have gone is 14 weeks.  How long are you trying to stretch??
> 
> Now I use JFM texturizer by soft & beautiful. I love it. DD is transitioning



mshoneyfly I'm so glad to hear this. Well, not that you had a bad experience and hair loss, but that I'm not the only one whose experienced this with Affirm. All I hear from people is how good Affirm is. But it made my hair feel like...I guess I'll say silk straw, and I've been shedding since. I'm going back to self-relaxing with ORS too. I'm going to do the coconut milk and AVG rinse tonight and then do my touchup this weekend. For the coconut/AVG, do I just mix a little of the coconut milk and a glob of the AVG together and put it on my hair and then my conditioner? Or should I mix a certain amount? Or just put on the milk then AVG then conditioner? I wasn't trying to stretch this long lol. I intended to stretch to about 8-9 weeks but the shedding was going on so I didn't want to cause more problems. I went back to the stylist at about 12 weeks and she told me to give it a couple of weeks before I do the retouch since I'm shedding.


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> navila
> 
> I understand. I was the same way about ORS, the stuff is garbage on my hair. My hair felt like straw and my scalp had burns....



ORS just did nothing for me. I love Mizani but everyone seems to hate it. Idk why, I've never had a problem. 

navila,
What was the problem. I want to try it for my next relaxer.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## navila

Saludable84 - Linange did not relax my hair bone straight, which I thought I was going to love but my hair is screaming for a perm now, 1 month and half post. I usually relax at 12 weeks, but I'm gonna have to do it at 8 weeks this time around.


----------



## mschristine

JudithO said:


> I use.. And LOVE the optimum relaxer in the red box... Te salon collections one that says 9 times less breakage... I don't know anyone that has tried that relaxer and hated it... Not one.... Never switching for anything... Gets my fine hair straight while leaving just enough texture in the hair...



I'm LOVE this relaxer! I was thinking about changing but there is really no need


----------



## sunnieb

@outspokenwallflower @Nix08

Yep!  I love Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp! Even when I stretch for 20 weeks, my ng is straight and my hair soft and bouncy.


----------



## Mande30

mschristine said:


> I'm LOVE this relaxer! I was thinking about changing but there is really no need


 
mschristine  How was the vacation?


----------



## mschristine

Mande30 Amazing!!!!! Had so much fun and bonded with so many people on my SO side of the family


----------



## JudithO

mschristine said:


> I'm LOVE this relaxer! I was thinking about changing but there is really no need



Girl I will NEVER change relaxers... I spent all this money on the full line of mizani butter blends... Syntonics... And they jacked up my hair.... I tried this on a whim and have never looked back... Used it for a yr now... Results are perfectly consistent, never burned, gets my hair straight but leaves the right amount of texture for strength.. Hair is soft and so strong... I have pure love for it...


----------



## SuchaLady

Uparts have me spoiled. I want to yank this sew in out my hair itches so badly.


----------



## mshoneyfly

MsCarmenP
Sorry Im just getting back to you, I just got home.   I used the whole can of coconut milk and put it in a bottle. I added about a 2 tablespoons of AVG and used it like a rinse. I just slowly poured it over my head; mostly at the roots. I massaged it into my scalp while holding my head over the tub. Then I added my DC. I think I used my pink clay mix. The DC helped to suck up the drips from the milk rinse. Then I put on a plastic cap and a scull cap to let it penetrate


----------



## MsCarmenP

mshoneyfly Thanks for the instructions. I ended up getting the wrong AVG. This junk I bought has alcohol in it! So I'll have to pick up the right one tomorrow.


----------



## mshoneyfly

MsCarmenP said:


> mshoneyfly Thanks for the instructions. I ended up getting the wrong AVG. This junk I bought has alcohol in it! So I'll have to pick up the right one tomorrow.



Okay, I wish you lots of luck. I have Lily of the Desert brand but as long as its pure AV it should be fine. Please keep us posted on you results.


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb thanks!!!  I found a supplier in Canada!  I'm so excited  Do you actually have a sensitive scalp?   Also do you use both containers per touch up?
divachyk I know you don't use the sensitive scalp,  do you find it harsh?


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 For my hair type (thick, coarse) I use 2 tubs per the instructions.  Especially stretching for so long.  I don't have a sensitive scalp, I just love how this relaxer gets my hair so straight.  

I remember my stylist only used 1 tub but would leave it on longer than the recommended time.  

Becoming a self-relaxer allowed me to read the instructions for myself and do what the manufacturertells you to do.


----------



## divachyk

Nix08, I have been salon relaxed with sensitive scalp & regular. I like that I had next to no burning with the sensitive scalp but it was under processing my hair when a lot of new growth was present. I don't recall how many tubs was used but know she left it on longer than recommended and I was still under processed. Regular is stronger and consistently works regardless of the new growth. It was irritating my scalp at first but I now base myself before my arriving to the salon for my TU and haven't had issues since. I consider my hair thick/coarse.

MsCarmenP, hope all is well with your help. I get shedding at one week post if I don't combat it ahead of time with Alter Ego Garlic or tea rinsing.


----------



## Mahsiah

Hi everyone! I've always wanted to post here, but didn't want to pay that fine. 

So I finally did, and I'm glad. I've been lurking this thread all year, and come here for relaxed hair tips and look at pretty relaxed hair. 

I relaxed my hair on August 4th and this is what it looks like so far. I suffered a minor setback weeks prior and my ends were thinner as a result.





I'm also happy I finally be able to see those attachments non subscribers can't see.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Messiah 

 SO PRETTY!


----------



## Mahsiah

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Messiah
> 
> SO PRETTY!



Thanks, I think everyone's hair in this thread is gorgeous. Who said all relaxed hair was chewed up and never went pass ear length?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Messiah said:


> Hi everyone! I've always wanted to post here, but didn't want to pay that fine.
> 
> So I finally did, and I'm glad. I've been lurking this thread all year, and come here for relaxed hair tips and look at pretty relaxed hair.
> 
> I relaxed my hair on August 4th and this is what it looks like so far. I suffered a minor setback weeks prior and my ends were thinner as a result.
> 
> I'm also happy I finally be able to see those attachments non subscribers can't see.



Nice hair lovey! And welcome to the board!


----------



## SuchaLady

You may as well go on and tell us your regimen lol Messiah


----------



## Mahsiah

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Nice hair lovey! And welcome to the board!


Thank you! 


SuchaLady said:


> You may as well go on and tell us your regimen lol Messiah



My regimen is pretty boring. . Before my setback I would cowash every 2 days and deep condition every other wash, so two times a week. I love deep conditioning.  After I cowashed I just moisturized and sealed and braided my hair, the way you would a braidout. I would rock a braidout until my next relaxer date. I only relax my hair every 8 weeks. I can't stretch longer than that.    I start suffering breakage and major shedding. 

Since my setback, I only cowash once a week now, to stop manipulating my hair. I wear a two braided protective style now. Every 2/3 days I take the braids down, remoisturize and seal, then rebraid it. 

The "growth aids" I use are jbco oil, the ghe method and I take vitamins. I also massage my scalp if I can remember. 

Oh and don't mind me using this smiley too much. I've always wanted to, now I can. 

Edit: After I get my relaxer, I rollerset my hair and wrap it. I wear that style for one week. After that, I wash my hair then I start wearing braidouts. I also don't use heat.


----------



## FelaShrine

Any of you girls using/used the Buirts Bees Avocado butter pre-poo? Reviews?


----------



## Saludable84

FelaShrine said:


> Any of you girls using/used the Buirts Bees Avocado butter pre-poo? Reviews?



Ive used it. I didn't like it when used as directed. Its better on dry hair. I used the Silk Dreams version, which is cheaper. I found both to be ok, but I can't prepoo, it just doesn't agree with my hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

FelaShrine said:


> Any of you girls using/used the Buirts Bees Avocado butter pre-poo? Reviews?



Doesn't  do anything, its so thick and sticky,  but using it until its all gone. Doesn't seem moisturizing after rinsing out so a waste


----------



## MsCarmenP

mshoneyfly Thank you so so much! I did the coconut milk and AVG deep condition and it did wonders! At least I think so. When I detangled afterwards, I didn't get nearly as much shedding as I have been. I moisturized, sealed and wrapped my hair, so I'll see how it does tomorrow. When I poured it on, my hair just melted like butter, even the NG. I'm gonna post a pic of the hair that shed as I was detangling. I think this would be considered normal, right? I've never really paid much attention before.

Also, I was thinking and I realize the times I stopped shedding (remember I said it's been off and on) is the weeks when I only co-washed my hair and didn't shampoo. I'm thinking my hair might not like the ORS sulfate-free shampoo, which I started using a week after the relaxer. I've been using the regular creamy aloe one for years with no problem. If this treatment I did tonight slows down the shedding, I'm gonna stop using the sulfate-free shampoo and see how my hair does.

divachyk Thanks! I bought Alter Ego about a month ago and it did help with my shedding (though it would come back). I'll start using it as a preventative now.

Messiah Welcome! Your hair is beautiful! I'm new here too. Months ago when I saw there was a fee, I said I'll just lurk. I didn't even bother to see how much it cost. When I finally checked the price, I felt like kicking myself for not just paying it sooner. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/<a href=http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/TLynn0820/media/ShedHair814_zps94f96205.jpg.html target=_blank>[IMG]http://i1313.photobucket.com/albums/t549/TLynn0820/ShedHair814_zps94f96205.jpg


----------



## mshoneyfly

MsCarmenP
Glad to hear you got noticeable results!!  When your hair dries you should also see a diff in the amount of shedding. Yay!!

I didnt know ORS had a sulfate free poo


----------



## MsCarmenP

I didn't either. That's why I gave it a try when I saw it. It's called ORS HaiRepair Invigorating Shampoo. On the bottle it says it's free of sulfates.


----------



## FelaShrine

those of you who use bee-mine what are your fav products?

divachyk im gonna get the milk based on your suggest..what scent do you use..i want something not too stron g and is there anything else you would suggest from that line? TIA

Fine/Lo-Po


----------



## brownb83

Maybe it's all the cardio but my hair is growing fast!  I usually stretch until 12 weeks but 9 weeks might have to be it.


----------



## JudithO

FelaShrine said:


> those of you who use bee-mine what are your fav products?
> 
> divachyk im gonna get the milk based on your suggest..what scent do you use..i want something not too stron g and is there anything else you would suggest from that line? TIA
> 
> Fine/Lo-Po




I like the bee mine DC.... It was my staple for a bit but it got really pricy for me...  I also like the curly butter for holding down edges...


----------



## Mahsiah

brownb83 said:


> *Maybe it's all the cardio but my hair is growing fast!*  I usually stretch until 12 weeks but 9 weeks might have to be it.



Really? I just started Zumba. Hope I get this kind of side benefit.


----------



## FelaShrine

JudithO said:


> I like the bee mine DC.... It was my staple for a bit but it got really pricy for me...  I also like the curly butter for holding down edges...



well they;r having a sale whichj is why Im asking. whats your current DC


----------



## JudithO

FelaShrine said:


> well they;r having a sale whichj is why Im asking. whats your current DC



Cheapie ORS replenishing conditioner ... Same as the ORS paks... I never have to worry about moisture protein balance... Makes my hair really   soft...Plus my hair is using more conditioner as it gets longer ... With the bee mine DC, I had to use aphogee 2 minute before using it for protein, I also wanted something I can buy locally ...


----------



## FelaShrine

^makes sense. thanks

thye ORS made my hair greasy back in the day, so weird.

btw JudithO where did you get that oyibo baby of yours


----------



## JudithO

FelaShrine said:


> ^makes sense. thanks
> 
> thye ORS made my hair greasy back in the day, so weird.
> 
> btw JudithO where did you get that oyibo baby of yours



Lol... My dear I don't know o.. Thank God he looks like his father .. at least the cheeks... cos his local village people would have accused me of something...


----------



## brownb83

Messiah said:


> Really? I just started Zumba. Hope I get this kind of side benefit.



Yeah I trimmed a few times in the last few months and when I relax it will be back to the previous length.


----------



## brownb83

FelaShrine said:


> those of you who use bee-mine what are your fav products?
> 
> divachyk im gonna get the milk based on your suggest..what scent do you use..i want something not too stron g and is there anything else you would suggest from that line? TIA
> 
> Fine/Lo-Po



The curly butter hands down.


----------



## brownb83

Just bought the cantu shea for " natural hair"  look:  rollseyes it's a leave in you can use wet or dry and it's water based. It's smells so good. 

I'm going  to use  it to rollerset my hair Saturday.


----------



## JudithO

Anyone DC on dry hair? I'm thinking of prepooing with coconut oil, throwing my DC over it, then shampooing and then doing a rinse out with the same conditioner... Do you guys think this would work? I don't feel like jumping in the shower twice anymore.. Lol

Oh my HG shampoo is a clarifying/cheating poo.. You think that will jack things up?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Holy crap. That Fantasia tea tree scalp serum matted my NG badly! I cant get a relaxer tmr with these mats! Augh! Deeeeeeep conditioner 101 early early tmr morning. All plans - canceled until Saturday. Smh


----------



## FelaShrine

lol Judith. well he's a cutie for sure



brownb83 said:


> The curly butter hands down.



I dont know how to use butters :/


----------



## Mahsiah

JudithO said:


> *Anyone DC on dry hair?* I'm thinking of prepooing with coconut oil, throwing my DC over it, then shampooing and then doing a rinse out with the same conditioner... Do you guys think this would work? I don't feel like jumping in the shower twice anymore.. Lol
> 
> Oh my HG shampoo is a clarifying/cheating poo.. You think that will jack things up?



Yes. I'm too lazy to jump back in the shower.  But don't shampoo after dcing because it wouldn't make sense. I only dc on dry hair when I'm cowashing.


----------



## SuchaLady

I love how you cancel plans based on your hair  pre_medicalrulz. OT: My rose hip oil has completely faded the discoloration on my eyes from my eczema/allergies. WTH is in this stuff? I'm amazed.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I need to do a protein DC this week. I just found this TIGI reconstructor that I bought a whole ago. I guess that's what in using.


----------



## *CherryPie*

*I texlaxed today and I LOVE it!!*. My hair is so easy to work with now. I am so happy I did this!


----------



## mshoneyfly

JudithO said:


> Anyone DC on dry hair? I'm thinking of prepooing with coconut oil, throwing my DC over it, then shampooing and then doing a rinse out with the same conditioner... Do you guys think this would work? I don't feel like jumping in the shower twice anymore.. Lol
> 
> Oh my HG shampoo is a clarifying/cheating poo.. You think that will jack things up?



JudithO
I used to do it all the time. As long as its a rinse out thats still moisturizing it will work just fine. I have used tresemme naturals and shea moisture restorative conditioners with success. A chelating poo should be fine.


----------



## divachyk

*CherryPie* said:


> *I texlaxed today and I LOVE it!!*. My hair is so easy to work with now. I am so happy I did this!





FelaShrine said:


> those of you who use bee-mine what are your fav products?
> 
> divachyk im gonna get the milk based on your suggest..what scent do you use..i want something not too stron g and is there anything else you would suggest from that line? TIA
> 
> Fine/Lo-Po



*CherryPie*  congrats!

FelaShrine - I love the DCner, hair milk, juicy spray & curly butter.


----------



## Nix08

JudithO said:


> Anyone DC on dry hair? I'm thinking of prepooing with coconut oil, throwing my DC over it, then shampooing and then doing a rinse out with the same conditioner... Do you guys think this would work? I don't feel like jumping in the shower twice anymore.. Lol
> 
> Oh my HG shampoo is a clarifying/cheating poo.. You think that will jack things up?



JudithO that is the ONLY way that I DC


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

*CherryPie* said:


> I texlaxed today and I LOVE it!!. My hair is so easy to work with now. I am so happy I did this!



*CherryPie*

Is that the result in your avi? Its really pretty.


----------



## *CherryPie*

No.  I did a braid out on it.  Thank you!



EnExitStageLeft said:


> @*CherryPie*
> 
> Is that the result in your avi? Its really pretty.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

DCing this Fantasia scalp serum crap out. It hardened my NG & I had to cut 2 knots out that just wouldn't give. Smh 

It may look like nothing but it broke my heart. *tear* lol


----------



## Cattypus1

pre_medicalrulz said:


> DCing this Fantasia scalp serum crap out. It hardened my NG & I had to cut 2 knots out that just wouldn't give. Smh
> 
> It may look like nothing but it broke my heart. *tear* lol



I'm sorry this happened to you.  What scalp serum?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you.  What scalp serum?



Fantasia Tea Tree Naturals Scalp Serum Leave In Treatment.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Fantasia Tea Tree Naturals Scalp Serum Leave In Treatment.



Were you looking for something for your scalp?

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> Were you looking for something for your scalp?
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



I was but not anymore. I do that to avoid using shampoo this far into my stretch. But I ended up shampooing my scalp anyway. Im sure by the time it airdries, I will regret it. Lol


----------



## Honey Bee

I'm researching AE Linange No-Lye relaxer, thinking about switching. Is anybody still using it? (or the lye relaxer, or the texturizer)


----------



## Cattypus1

Honey Bee said:


> I'm researching AE Linange No-Lye relaxer, thinking about switching. Is anybody still using it? (or the lye relaxer, or the texturizer)



I used the lye Texturizer for the first time for my last tu 5weeks ago. I like it but I'm not ready to say I love it yet.  I didn't leave as much texture as I thought it would.  It didn't burn and it wasn't evil on my hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I put a full body mirror in the shower temporarily to do a quick stretch length check since December. I have no idea why it looks like I did not retain much. I am hoping because my NG has my hair so crumpled up that it is not showing true length. I'm hoping. I will be sad.


----------



## Honey Bee

Cattypus1 said:


> I used the lye Texturizer for the first time for my last tu 5weeks ago. I like it but I'm not ready to say I love it yet.  I didn't leave as much texture as I thought it would.  It didn't burn and it wasn't evil on my hair.


Thanks for responding Cattypus1. What's your hair texture? What were you using to texlax with before? In the past, did you add anything to the relaxer, or did you just cover the heck out of your strands?

Sorry for all the questions but I've been on fire with this all day. You know how it gets.  I never change relaxers, so this is, as our dear VP said, 'a big freakin' deal'.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Ok ladies, whats my hair type?


----------



## divachyk

JudithO I dry DC often. It's awesome. I just make sure not to use anything that strips.

pre_medicalrulz, sorry. I've been there and it's so devastating. I get pissed thinking about it. Can you tell where the hair was cut?

FelaShrine, I failed to answer about scent. I love all things scenty for the most part so I've tried all of Bee Mine's scents and love them. They don't last long so if you hate it, you should be ok. It disappears quickly. Regarding butters, I seal with them like oil. You have fine hair so just scale back on the amount of product used. The curly butter provides a very soft hold. It's creamy and whipped like. I use it to slick my edges and nape.


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ok ladies, whats my hair type?



Good question, mine is similar. pre_medicalrulz


----------



## sunnieb

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ok ladies, whats my hair type?
> 
> 
> View attachment 221429



pre_medicalrulz - 4a?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> JudithO I dry DC often. It's awesome. I just make sure not to use anything that strips.
> 
> pre_medicalrulz, sorry. I've been there and it's so devastating. I get pissed thinking about it. Can you tell where the hair was cut?
> 
> FelaShrine, I failed to answer about scent. I love all things scenty for the most part so I've tried all of Bee Mine's scents and love them. They don't last long so if you hate it, you should be ok. It disappears quickly. Regarding butters, I seal with them like oil. You have fine hair so just scale back on the amount of product used. The curly butter provides a very soft hold. It's creamy and whipped like. I use it to slick my edges and nape.



Not at the moment. I probably wont until my relaxer.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> Good question, mine is similar. pre_medicalrulz



Ooooooo For real?! 



sunnieb said:


> pre_medicalrulz - 4a?



For real????? Lol! I have no idea. Let me look up a pic of 4a.....brb


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sunnieb said:


> pre_medicalrulz - 4a?



Omg you might be right!!! 3 of my aunts recently did the big chop & they have this exact same curl pattern!


----------



## JudithO

You look like 4b'sh  pre_medicalrulz


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

JudithO said:


> You look like 4b'sh  pre_medicalrulz



That's what I've claimed to be since my journey. Lol


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

honeybee

I use the texturizer and I LOVE IT! My hair is always soft/uniformed (all the same texture) when I use this product. I've never used the actual relaxer, but the texturizer is all that and more .


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Done detangling. Only took me 11 hours. *rolls eyes* There IS a such thing as too much hair. Auggh!


----------



## JudithO

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Done detangling. Only took me 11 hours. *rolls eyes* There IS a such thing as too much hair. Auggh!



Now give it two days, relax it and show us a reveal... Hehehe...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

JudithO said:


> Now give it two days, relax it and show us a reveal... Hehehe...



Lol!! Im giving this mess 24 hours and it better act right! Lol!


----------



## JudithO

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol!! Im giving this mess 24 hours and it better act right! Lol!



Lol... As long as you use no lye, and didnt scratch too much today... I see no problems....

Don't come in here with some woe is me story, talm bout how your hip length hair is now chin length... Ill never forgive you... Lollolololol... You better wait two days...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

JudithO said:


> Lol... As long as you use no lye, and didnt scratch too much today... I see no problems....
> 
> Don't come in here with some woe is me story, talm bout how your hip length hair is now chin length... Ill never forgive you... Lollolololol... You better wait two days...



LMBOOOO!!!!!! ROOTHFLL!!!!


----------



## NaiyaAi

brownb83 said:


> Maybe it's all the cardio but my hair is growing fast!  I usually stretch until 12 weeks but 9 weeks might have to be it.


That'll definitely do it. I got a huge growth spurt (with associated itchiness) when I first started working out.


----------



## NaiyaAi

I'm having a mini-setback. I just relaxed and my ends look so haggard!  Luckily I only had to trim an inch and a half so I'm still BSL.

I'm going to try sealing my ends with castor oil and see if that helps.


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft said:


> honeybee
> 
> I use the texturizer and I LOVE IT! My hair is always soft/uniformed (all the same texture) when I use this product. I've never used the actual relaxer, but the texturizer is all that and more .



EnExitStageLeft and other ladies, did you get breakage when transitioning from relaxed to telaxed / texturized?


----------



## Guinan

JudithO said:


> Anyone DC on dry hair? I'm thinking of prepooing with coconut oil, throwing my DC over it, then shampooing and then doing a rinse out with the same conditioner... Do you guys think this would work? I don't feel like jumping in the shower twice anymore.. Lol
> 
> Oh my HG shampoo is a clarifying/cheating poo.. You think that will jack things up?



I primarily DC on dry hair. I prepoo with olive oil & then apply my conditioner.


----------



## Guinan

Honey Bee said:


> I'm researching AE Linange No-Lye relaxer, thinking about switching. Is anybody still using it? (or the lye relaxer, or the texturizer)



I use the shea butter texturizer & I luvvvvvv it!! I have no burns & lots of texture w/o the coarseness. In my opinion this is by far the best relaxer. I used to use Mizani butter blends sensitive scalp but it got my hair too straight & it felt chemically processed (if that makes sense).


----------



## FelaShrine

divachyk do you still use DE relaxer?

who knew changing relaxers and pciking a new one would be so much work


----------



## Guinan

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Omg you might be right!!! 3 of my aunts recently did the big chop & they have this exact same curl pattern!



I can't wait too see pics of ur relaxer reveal!!


----------



## *CherryPie*

pre_medicalrulz

4b.  It's a very tight curl.  You also have to remember that it'll get tighter if there were no relaxed ends weighing them down.  That's why you hear people saying that you can't really tell until the ends are cut off.



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ok ladies, whats my hair type?
> 
> 
> View attachment 221429


----------



## Mahsiah

Washed my hair with Carol's Daughter Monoi line. My hair smells good and it's so soft.

I love wearing my hair out when it's air dried. It's all big and poofy.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

Unfortunately yes. With transitioning from one texture to another breakage is inevitable especially for me since my strands are fine. Granted the breakage is/was minimal, but it happens.


----------



## Cattypus1

Messiah said:


> Washed my hair with Carol's Daughter Monoi line. My hair smells good and it's so soft.
> 
> I love wearing my hair out when it's air dried. It's all big and poofy.



I love, love, love that stuff...liquid (and cream) gold IMO.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> EnExitStageLeft and other ladies, did you get breakage when transitioning from relaxed to telexed / texturized?



Depends on how straight the hair is before you transition. When I transitioned (I still use relaxers btw) I just minimized processing time and smoothing each time. So I went from processing for 20 minutes to processing for 10 minutes in a year. I was underprocessing my hair pre-journey and had a bad experience with a corrective before, so I just said f it and transitioned. 

I upped keratin and silk and that helped with breakage just in case. I didn't get alot of breakage but I also transitioned slowly because I knew any kind of transitioning would be alot of work. When your doing relaxing and still doing MPS and protecting the hair well before relaxing, your not really changing much. It's also what you using for the MPS that helps too because when I use Redken in the blue jar, I noticed more breakage but when I used the MO keratin, my hair came out much better. 

The transition for me was a lot of trial and error like any hair journey. It should also be something your willing to undergo. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## divachyk

FelaShrine said:


> divachyk do you still use DE relaxer?
> 
> who knew changing relaxers and pciking a new one would be so much work



FelaShrine yes, my stylist used DE regular. I've been relaxed with DE for years.


----------



## FelaShrine

Thanks divachyk

Thinking of the regular. was looking at the sneitive scalp one...i wonder if that's mild lye or just no-lye. cant find ingredients.


----------



## SuchaLady

Are you switching to texlaxed divachyk?


----------



## Honey Bee

EnExitStageLeft said:


> *I use the texturizer and I LOVE IT!* My hair is always soft/uniformed  (all the same texture) when I use this product. I've never used the  actual relaxer, but the texturizer is all that and more .






pelohello said:


> *I use the shea butter texturizer & I luvvvvvv it!! *I have no burns & lots of texture w/o the coarseness. In my opinion this is by far the best relaxer. I used to use Mizani butter blends sensitive scalp but it got my hair too straight & it felt chemically processed (if that makes sense).



See, y'all ain't right.  The texturizer is lye, right? I've never used lye and have no idea how to switch. I don't wanna end up bald-headed. 

I'm slowly approaching the decision to use the no lye and just dilute it with some oil. I have about six weeks until I have to make a decision, I'll be 11 wks post, so I should have 1.5- 2" of new growth. I usually touch up between 8-10wks post unless I'm having crazy growth.

Whatch'all think? pelohello, EnExitStageLeft

OAN, why has no one reviewed the no-lye relaxer? Somebody must be using it, I mean, they're still selling it, right? 

FelaShrine, You switching, too? From what to what?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Honey Bee
I think that'll be fine.


----------



## FelaShrine

honeybee SE Shea Lye to DE Regular lye or Affirm lye..still havent made a decision. Have til 2nd week of Sept


----------



## Honey Bee

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Honey Bee
> I think that'll be fine.


 Can you tell this is stressing me out?  

FelaShrine, Why are you changing?

So, general question, I usually use conditioner to dilute my relaxer, but I'm thinking about changing to oil with the hope that the final result will be less frizzy. So, how much oil? (7.1oz of relaxer/ jar)


----------



## mshoneyfly

felashine

Pardon me for buttin in but what is SE Shea relaxer?  What brand is that?


----------



## Honey Bee

mshoneyfly, I know you didn't ask me, but I believe it's Silk Elements.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@Honey Bee

Girl we all stress when it comes to our hair because we're all obsessed . I did the same thing I went back and forth between the Linange and Just for Me and opt'ed for linange because my hair next doesnt feel like I just chemically processed my hair afterwards. just for me left my hair limp and then texture magically appeared out of nowhere erplexed.

ETA: corrected some things. Really messed this post up lol


----------



## Guinan

Honey Bee said:


> See, y'all ain't right.  The texturizer is lye, right? I've never used lye and have no idea how to switch. I don't wanna end up bald-headed.
> 
> I'm slowly approaching the decision to use the no lye and just dilute it with some oil. I have about six weeks until I have to make a decision, I'll be 11 wks post, so I should have 1.5- 2" of new growth. I usually touch up between 8-10wks post unless I'm having crazy growth.
> 
> Whatch'all think? pelohello, EnExitStageLeft
> 
> OAN, why has no one reviewed the no-lye relaxer? Somebody must be using it, I mean, they're still selling it, right?
> 
> FelaShrine, You switching, too? From what to what?



I switched from no-lye (Mizani butter blends) to lye (linange shea butter texturizer) w/o any problems. The main thing is you have to make sure you stretch enough so that its not a problem. When I switched, I stretched for 6mths, but your 10-12wks is fine. The other thing is you don't want to keep going back in forth switching from no lye to lye.


----------



## Guinan

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Honey Bee
> 
> Girl we all stress when it comes to our hair because we're all obsessed . I did the same thing I went back and forth between the Linange and Just for Me and opt'ed for linange because my hair next feels like I just chemically processed my hair afterwards. Linange left my hair limp and then texture magically appeared out of nowhere erplexed.



I was going through the same thing!! I was trying to decide between linange & just for me. I read the entire alter ego thread & watched tons of utube of the just for me. I preferred the reviews of linange. My hesitation was b/c I never ordered a relaxer on line & never self relaxed before.


----------



## Guinan

Honey Bee, you might of answered this but do u want bone straight or texture? The texturizer left me lots of texture & I didn't have to add oil. However, the front of my hair are 3s (more wavy than curly) & the texturizer got it a little straighter than I preferred, but it got my 4 sections just right. 

Have u checked out the alter ego thread? I have posted pics of my hair texture before & after the texturizer. Btw I ordered my texturizer on amazon. I also bought the neutralizing conditioner.

Good luck with ur decision.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Finally relaxed. Doing a much needed protein treatment because I left the relaxer on for 30 mins cause I was distracted by the television. Oops.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Finally relaxed. Doing a much needed protein treatment because I left the relaxer on for 30 mins cause I was distracted by the television. Oops.



Perhaps I should adopt your attitude so my hair can look like yours when it grows up!


----------



## mschristine

Bought a cleansing conditioner to use once a week so my hair can get that extra little bit of love. Starting a 16 week stretch so I'm going to have to give my hair that extra love and attention


----------



## Cattypus1

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Finally relaxed. Doing a much needed protein treatment because I left the relaxer on for 30 mins cause I was distracted by the television. Oops.



If I left the relaxer on for 30 min I'd be looking for a wig!  Glad it worked for you.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Cattypus1 said:


> If I left the relaxer on for 30 min I'd be looking for a wig!  Glad it worked for you.



Lololoo Im glad it didn't backfire either. Lol


----------



## ghanagirl23

I am one week post plan on doing my next relaxer in January I use the creme of nature argan oil no lye relaxer it processes my hair fast I like it because I dont get scalp burns like I do with ors, just for me, motions and what not but I want to telax since my hair is a bit fine Im scared to do it myself I always make my mom relax my hair so I want to dilute it should I use oil or conditioner and how much ?


----------



## naija24

Decided that being natural may just not be my thing. Gonna go in tomorrow and see if I can do a texlax.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> Are you switching to texlaxed divachyk?





FelaShrine said:


> Thanks divachyk
> 
> Thinking of the regular. was looking at the sneitive scalp one...i wonder if that's mild lye or just no-lye. cant find ingredients.



SuchaLady, no I'm not thinking of it. I will remain relaxed for now. I'm not interested in fighting 3 textures (relaxed / texlaxed / natural ng) and all that breakage that comes along it.

FelaShrine, my stylist considered sensitive as low-lye so I would assume that would fall into the mild lye category.


----------



## Saludable84

Its 10:43PM and I am still under the steamer. It's too late to air dry, but I just want this to be over already!. Bigger rollers it is. Thats what I truly get for waiting til the last minute to do my hair. I just never learn.


----------



## Honey Bee

pelohello said:


> @Honey Bee, you might of answered this but do u want bone straight or texture? The texturizer left me lots of texture & I didn't have to add oil. However, the front of my hair are 3s (more wavy than curly) & the texturizer got it a little straighter than I preferred, but it got my 4 sections just right.
> 
> Have u checked out the alter ego thread? I have posted pics of my hair texture before & after the texturizer. Btw I ordered my texturizer on amazon. I also bought the neutralizing conditioner.
> 
> Good luck with ur decision.


pelohello, I want some texture to remain. As of now, it looks similar to enexitstageleft's wet hair in her siggy. My hair is 4a in the front, 4b in the middle, with a patch of some 3-something stuff at my nape. I only tu the nape every other relaxer. 

I did read the big AE thread. The impression I got was that the texturizer was strong for a texturizer, but the the relaxer is weak for a relaxer.

I think I'd rather dilute the no lye relaxer than switch to lye. I think.


----------



## Saludable84

Honey Bee said:


> pelohello, I want some texture to remain. As of now, it looks similar to enexitstageleft's wet hair in her siggy. My hair is 4a in the front, 4b in the middle, with a patch of some 3-something stuff at my nape. I only tu the nape every other relaxer.
> 
> I did read the big AE thread. The impression I got was that the texturizer was strong for a texturizer, but the the relaxer is weak for a relaxer.
> 
> I think I'd rather dilute the no lye relaxer than switch to lye. I think.



I read the thread too. I used the no lye on my cousin and it left her hair with nice texture. Im going to try the lye, only because I prefer lye relaxers and the texture it leaves. I read reviews where it does leave the hair with good texture. Then again, I leave relaxer on for 10 minutes, including smoothing, so Im hoping I can't mess it up.

divachyk, the three textures are no joke. Ill be glad when Im back to 2 again. I look at my texlaxed hair and want to chop all the relaxed hair off, but I only want to do that when wet. When my hair is dry, Im sitting on top of the world!


----------



## JudithO

pre_medicalrulz Did you relax yet? Don't keep us waiting now... lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

JudithO said:


> pre_medicalrulz Did you relax yet? Don't keep us waiting now... lol



Lol yes ma"am. I posted a pic update in the HL 2014 thread hours ago.


----------



## divachyk

My hair needs some love -- I've been so busy with handling life that I haven't given my hair TLC.


----------



## JudithO

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol yes ma"am. I posted a pic update in the HL 2014 thread hours ago.



Girl you posted it in the HL thread not the relaxer reveal thread.. you know I have no business in there? lol.. Nice reveal babe... I agree with you, your ends a lil thinner compared to the other pictures in your siggy... Did you do anything differently? Maybe that darn serum you put on your head.... It doesnt look bad though (your ends) nothing that is worth losing sleep over... 

I want my hair to be like yours when it grows up... lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

JudithO said:


> Girl you posted it in the HL thread not the relaxer reveal thread.. you know I have no business in there? lol.. Nice reveal babe... I agree with you, your ends a lil thinner compared to the other pictures in your siggy... Did you do anything differently? Maybe that darn serum you put on your head.... It doesnt look bad though (your ends) nothing that is worth losing sleep over...
> 
> I want my hair to be like yours when it grows up... lol



Lol thanks. Yea I've been doing a lot of bad things to my hair. Instead of detangling, I have been just cutting the tangles out. I have cut my nape area a few times from tangles & not putting in the work to detangle that area as well. I expected something but I didn't expect this drastic change. You live & you learn.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

How many box of relaxers do you ladies use during one process? I use 2 boxes completely and Im always running out of applying time. Do you ladies have time to apply, sit & wait for your process time to run out?


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> How many box of relaxers do you ladies use during one process? I use 2 boxes completely and Im always running out of applying time. Do you ladies have time to apply, sit & wait for your process time to run out?



Nice reveal. IDC how you ends look, Im still like 

I use lye, so I usually buy the large jar and that last me almost a year. I also do the half and half method so I usually just apply relaxer, smooth once and rinse. I time myself for no more that 13 minutes, but it actually comes out to 10 minutes. Not sure if I helped, but that how I get around it.


----------



## Guinan

pre_medicalrulz said:


> How many box of relaxers do you ladies use during one process? I use 2 boxes completely and Im always running out of applying time. Do you ladies have time to apply, sit & wait for your process time to run out?


 
pre_medicalrulz, I also do the half & half method. For the front half of my hair I leave on for about 10-15min. For the back half of my hair I leave on for about 20 mins. I use about half a jar of relaxer each time. The linange texturizer gives me more product than any other relaxer kits. When I used to go to the salon, my hair dresser used Mizani BB & she was always running out.


----------



## Jobwright

Can someone help me understand the half and half method please?  I just can't wrap my mind around how you keep the chem free side from getting wet at rinse out of the chem side.  I THINK you would baggy the chem free side, but still how do you keep water from getting on the chem free side and have dry roots and scalp for the second side?  Are you rinsing in the shower or in the sink?  This may be a dumb question but I can't imagine it.  I always rush through the last section because I am just not quick enough to do the whole head with smoothing it all it 15 mins, so the half and half method could work for me if I could get the details in order...


----------



## Guinan

Jobwright said:


> Can someone help me understand the half and half method please? I just can't wrap my mind around how you keep the chem free side from getting wet at rinse out of the chem side. I THINK you would baggy the chem free side, but still how do you keep water from getting on the chem free side and have dry roots and scalp for the second side? Are you rinsing in the shower or in the sink? This may be a dumb question but I can't imagine it. I always rush through the last section because I am just not quick enough to do the whole head with smoothing it all it 15 mins, so the half and half method could work for me if I could get the details in order...


 
Jobwright, I do the half & half method based off of utuber and fellow lhcf member jenichris23 (utube name). I do the front half 1st. After I rinse out the relaxer, do the mid-step protein, neutralize condition & neutralize shampoo once and then rinse. I leave the neutralizer shampoo on the front of my hair & then place a shower cap on the front. Once that's done, I start working on the back of my hair while the neutralizing shampoo is on the front of my hair. After I complete the back & I'm on the last step, which is the neutralizing shampoo, I take off the shower cap on the front of my hair & begin to shampoo both sections together. 

For the front of my hair, I rinse the relaxer, protein etc... in my kitchen sink. For the back of my hair I rinse in the shower & then eventually both sections are rinse in the shower. 

The half & half method is alittle more work, but I get the results that I want b/c I'm not rushing & I can apply as much time as I need for each section. For example, the back of my hair has a tighter curl so I leave the relaxer on for 20min, whereas the front of my hair is move wavy than curly so I leave the relaxer on for about 10-15mins.


----------



## Guinan

Jobwright, check out jenichris23 blog, justgrowalready, she has pics of the half & half method.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Jobwright said:


> Can someone help me understand the half and half method please?  I just can't wrap my mind around how you keep the chem free side from getting wet at rinse out of the chem side.  I THINK you would baggy the chem free side, but still how do you keep water from getting on the chem free side and have dry roots and scalp for the second side?  Are you rinsing in the shower or in the sink?  This may be a dumb question but I can't imagine it.  I always rush through the last section because I am just not quick enough to do the whole head with smoothing it all it 15 mins, so the half and half method could work for me if I could get the details in order...



I did it twice, it never worked for me , the other side ended up wet regardless of putting plastic cap on it


----------



## mshoneyfly

Jobwright
lilmama
Do you use the sprayer in the kitchen sink to rinse the front or just the faucet. The sprayer is a lot more precise. I don't have enough hair to justify using  1/2 and 1/2 but it seems to be good for really thick hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

mshoneyfly said:


> Jobwright
> lilmama
> Do you use the sprayer in the kitchen sink to rinse the front or just the faucet. The sprayer is a lot more precise. I don't have enough hair to justify using  1/2 and 1/2 but it seems to be good for really thick hair.



I didnt once and did once and both was a fail so i just put oil all over my previously relaxed hair and new growth in case relaxer gets on previously relaxed hair and won't process newgrowth too quickly so i won't feel to rushed


----------



## Saludable84

Jobwright said:


> Can someone help me understand the half and half method please?  I just can't wrap my mind around how you keep the chem free side from getting wet at rinse out of the chem side.  I THINK you would baggy the chem free side, but still how do you keep water from getting on the chem free side and have dry roots and scalp for the second side?  Are you rinsing in the shower or in the sink?  This may be a dumb question but I can't imagine it.  I always rush through the last section because I am just not quick enough to do the whole head with smoothing it all it 15 mins, so the half and half method could work for me if I could get the details in order...



When I do it, because I don't have a hose for the kitchen sink, I do the left half, then right half. Or better yet, a vertical method. The horizontal method would be to messy for me, but I'm sure it could work. I rinse both times in the shower. I put two plastic caps on one side and just relax the other side. Once I get to the second side, there may be a chance I might get relaxer on the previous side, so I just make sure I neutralize any exposed parts again. 

For me it just reduces processing time on each side. I always wind up with an over processed side because I leave it on too long.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## MizzBFly

@ lilmama1011

this is how I learned the 1/2 &1/2 method which has saved me from over processing and has made the application easier due to the pre-twisting. Each link are a gold mine.

 the videos are the last 2 links**great tutorial** thanks Jeni 

http://www.justgrowalready.com/2012/03/relaxer-touch-up.html 

http://www.justgrowalready.com/2013/06/relaxer-touch-up.html

http://www.justgrowalready.com/2011/09/video-how-i-self-relax-my-hair-half.html

http://www.justgrowalready.com/2013/06/how-i-rinse-out-relaxers.html


----------



## Jobwright

pelohello
lilmama101
mshoneyfly
Saludable84
MizzBFly

THANK YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR COMMENTS AND SUGGESTIONS!!!!!!!  If anyone could help me with just one more question (maybe)...  Should I do an Aphogee 2 minute today and DC and do a mid step Aphogee 2 minute on relaxer day Friday or just wait and do it mid step when I relax on Friday?  I really wanna get this right so I don't have any set backs...pray for me please...


----------



## Saludable84

I've done a protein treatment a week before a relaxer before. I don't see the harm. If your length is coated when rinsing the relaxer, it shouldn't harm the length. You do so much clarifying,neutralizing that I feel it removes all the goodness anyway. But I've done it before without a problem. If its just the 2 minute and not the 2 step, you should be fine.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## brownb83

I need some pororsity conditioner. Sigh I just had to dye my hair. 

Some extra DC with heat should help.


----------



## Mahsiah

I hate washing my hair because of the time it takes to detangle, and people expect me to go natural?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Mahsiah said:


> I hate washing my hair because of the time it takes to detangle, and people expect me to go natural?



Ditto!!!!!!!


----------



## JudithO

pre_medicalrulz said:


> How many box of relaxers do you ladies use during one process? I use 2 boxes completely and Im always running out of applying time. Do you ladies have time to apply, sit & wait for your process time to run out?



I use one box.... generally 8 - 10 weeks post... Never run of time cos I pre part my hair.... I can apply, and smooth my whole head in 20 minutes... I always wash as soon as I'm done smoothing regardless of time...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

JudithO said:


> I use one box.... generally 8 - 10 weeks post... Never run of time cos I pre part my hair.... I can apply, and smooth my whole head in 20 minutes... I always wash as soon as I'm done smoothing regardless of time...



Dang! You're good!


----------



## mshoneyfly

Jobwright said:


> pelohello
> lilmama101
> mshoneyfly
> Saludable84
> MizzBFly
> 
> THANK YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR COMMENTS AND SUGGESTIONS!!!!!!!  If anyone could help me with just one more question (maybe)...  Should I do an Aphogee 2 minute today and DC and do a mid step Aphogee 2 minute on relaxer day Friday or just wait and do it mid step when I relax on Friday?  I really wanna get this right so I don't have any set backs...pray for me please...



Jobwright
I would have to ask, how long ago did you do your last few protein treatments?  Do you use the 2 min on a regular basis?  Does the 2min have keratin in it?  Im not at home to look at ingredients but thats the protein you really want to replenish after applying relaxer.  If you feel your hair needs it then by all means go right ahead.


----------



## MizzBFly

mshoneyfly

I personally would do a medium or high protein treatment a week prior and the mid-protein treatment but that is based on the fact the hair hair NOW responds well to protein. 
In the begining of my journey it was needed because it never had protein and my hair responded by being stiff.

Now that my hair is longer protein makes my hair soft...who knew- but that is me.


----------



## cherishlove

I want a relaxer so bad.  It would make my life so much easier to deal with.  I may relax when I get to waist length.


----------



## Mahsiah

I hate to admit this but since there aren't many versatile relaxed heads on youtube, I have to go creep around to see how white women do certain styles  and see what the results turn out like 
Since relaxed hair is chemically straightened, and most of their hair is natural straight..it works..


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> I hate to admit this but since there aren't many versatile relaxed heads on youtube, I have to go creep around to see how white women do certain styles  and see what the results turn out like
> Since relaxed hair is chemically straightened, and most of their hair is natural straight..it works..



I like Lilith moon, she does some awesome style even though she uses extensions some time but she does some great protective styles and her hair really is shoulder length, I have most of her videos in my favorites Mahsiah


----------



## mochalocks

I really can't wait to take out these twists, so I can relax my hair again the first week of September.  I've never been so eager to take them out.  I guess I'm getting bored with the style now.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Been wearing my hair out everyday since my relaxer. M&S every night is so necessary for me right now. Cant wait to learn how to flat twist or even braid.


----------



## brownb83

I have to relax Saturday. My hair won't even hold my rollerset curls. 

I'm excited because I just cut off the last of the dead ends .  And I only rollerset so I rarrely need to trim if I'm taking care of my hair.


----------



## Saludable84

brownb83 said:


> I have to relax Saturday. My hair won't even hold my rollerset curls.
> 
> I'm excited because I just cut off the last of the dead ends .  And I only rollerset so I rarrely need to trim if I'm taking care of my hair.



Likewise. Rollersets saves lives lol



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Been wearing my hair out everyday since my relaxer. M&S every night is so necessary for me right now. Cant wait to learn how to flat twist or even braid.



Good!!! This is what I want to hear! 



Lilmama1011 said:


> I like Lilith moon, he does some awesome style even though she uses extensions some time but she does some great protective styles and her hair really is shoulder length, I have most of her videos in my favorites Mahsiah



I have a channel, but it takes so much to edit. Maybe I should get back on it. Clearly, Im not the only relaxed girl feeling left out.


----------



## ScorpioLove

I still have half my hair to detangle from all the matting due to me washing all last week (and not detangling my roots <--- i know bad idea)

I should be relaxing this saturday (19 weeks) and it will be heavenly to be able to detangle in minutes.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

brownb83 said:


> I have to relax Saturday. My hair won't even hold my rollerset curls.
> 
> I'm excited because I just cut off the last of the dead ends .  And I only rollerset so I rarrely need to trim if I'm taking care of my hair.



What products do you use for your rollersets to keep the curls from falling & getting puffy throughout the day?


----------



## brownb83

pre_medicalrulz said:


> What products do you use for your rollersets to keep the curls from falling & getting puffy throughout the day?



I use miss jessies pillow curls. I thought miss jessies products were for naturals. Wrong! Girl my rollerset shines. I use a quarter size per section then after I finish rolling my whole head I spray my hair with a coconut oil/shine spray mix.

I put a half bottle of aussies hair insurane into my water bottle.
But you also could use any product that is specifically for curls.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Im in the salon. *deep breaths* I just finished washing, now deep conditioning. So far so good. When she combed she had a wide tooth comb & so gentle from tip to roots. Nice.... on to phase 2.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Whoa! Now under the dryer in rollers! Dang! How on earth she was able to detangle my hair in seconds is beyond me!!! I told her I could neeeeeever do that with my hair. Like EVER. She told me to stop using Nexxus products because it strips my hair to clean that's causing the constant tangles after a wash. So now im going to change my product line to Keracare Humectin. My appt was at 1030. I got here at 930 & im already under the dryer w/ my rollers by 11am. Never in my whole life I would think she could handle all this hair that quickly & still be gentle with my hair. I love this woman.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

This 2 hour drying time is ridiculous.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

My scalp is sweating!!! What now?! I gotta start the drying time over again?! *tear*


----------



## Mahsiah

I know you girls know how it feels when you have a fresh rollerset. You be swangin, dramatic hair flips just because you can.. No? Just me? Ok 

No but seriously, I just got a rollerset today and I felt like Beyonce


----------



## shasha8685

Lawd why did I ever remove protein from my regimen? My hair is thriving again now that I added it back in.


----------



## Jobwright

Got a fresh ta def relaxer today!  I retained nicely!  My hair feels a little hard, probably from the mid step protein, and my hair dresser didn't let the DC stay in long enough. But I will moisturize well tonight and be super gentle till I can do my own DC with honey and coconut oil for at least an hour. Feelin good and my DH can't wait to get his hands in it!


----------



## brownb83

I relaxed today!!!  

I use silk elements regular. 

Gonna be up late rollersetting, but I don't care lol. I can see my scalp. Thank god almighty I can see my scalp.


----------



## Jobwright

Seems I cannot get a happy medium.  So I got a relaxer yesterday, but I think the mid step protein was a bit much...maybe.  When I got home last night, my hair was hard so I said well, maybe I'll Prepoo with some Tresemme Naturals and coconut oil overnight under a baggy to get some softness back.  Still hard this morning.  So I rinsed, neutralized again scared that maybe the setting lotion my stylist used was causing the hardness or maybe she did not neutralize well enough after the relaxer.  Then put in some honey and Neutrogena Triple Moisture hair mask dc.  Baggied, sat under the dryer for 1 hr, rinsed, still hard.  So I conditioned in the shower with AO Island Naturals, it was a little softer then but still straw like. But I was hungry and tired of messing with products so I LOC'ed with water, jojoba oil and a little Tresemme Naturals condish, roller set and under the dryer now.  When I take my rollers out, I will coat my strands with a little Vatika oil.  If my hair is still hard, I will try the salt in conditioner thing on my Wednesday cowash.


----------



## Saludable84

I want bone straight results with texlaxed hair. Im so confused.


----------



## brownb83

Jobwright said:


> Seems I cannot get a happy medium.  So I got a relaxer yesterday, but I think the mid step protein was a bit much...maybe.  When I got home last night, my hair was hard so I said well, maybe I'll Prepoo with some Tresemme Naturals and coconut oil overnight under a baggy to get some softness back.  Still hard this morning.  So I rinsed, neutralized again scared that maybe the setting lotion my stylist used was causing the hardness or maybe she did not neutralize well enough after the relaxer.  Then put in some honey and Neutrogena Triple Moisture hair mask dc.  Baggied, sat under the dryer for 1 hr, rinsed, still hard.  So I conditioned in the shower with AO Island Naturals, it was a little softer then but still straw like. But I was hungry and tired of messing with products so I LOC'ed with water, jojoba oil and a little Tresemme Naturals condish, roller set and under the dryer now.  When I take my rollers out, I will coat my strands with a little Vatika oil.  If my hair is still hard, I will try the salt in conditioner thing on my Wednesday cowash.



Is it the honey? Honey attracts moisture ffrom the air right?


----------



## brownb83

I have to keep porsity control on deck since I dyed my hair. 

My rollerset is EVERY THING! 

I went to the hood sally's and they were so rude look . But nobody was able to steal my joy of buying that relaxer tub.

Ever though the woman ringing me up had no edges .


----------



## Lilmama1011

brownb83 said:


> I have to keep porsity control on deck since I dyed my hair.
> 
> My rollerset is EVERY THING!
> 
> I went to the hood sally's and they were so rude look . But nobody was able to steal my joy of buying that relaxer tub.
> 
> Ever though the woman ringing me up had no edges .



You should of threw some castor oil on her No edges and said i rebuke those non having edges in the name of castor oil lol brownb83


----------



## Saludable84

brownb83 said:


> I have to keep porsity control on deck since I dyed my hair.
> 
> My rollerset is EVERY THING!
> 
> I went to the hood sally's and they were so rude look . But nobody was able to steal my joy of buying that relaxer tub.
> 
> Ever though the woman ringing me up had no edges .





I loathe hood spots but they always have what you are looking for. The last time I went to a hood spot, I yelled at the mexican for following me and the korean lady for making him. I left before they called the cops, because, in that situation, I was the automatic wrong one. 

As for her edges, ionno girl. I mind my business that one.


----------



## brownb83

Lilmama1011 said:


> You should of threw some castor oil on her No edges and said i rebuke those non having edges in the name of castor oil lol brownb83



Lol right! I'm thinking she had to know.


----------



## Jobwright

Jobwright said:


> Seems I cannot get a happy medium.  So I got a relaxer yesterday, but I think the mid step protein was a bit much...maybe.  When I got home last night, my hair was hard so I said well, maybe I'll Prepoo with some Tresemme Naturals and coconut oil overnight under a baggy to get some softness back.  Still hard this morning.  So I rinsed, neutralized again scared that maybe the setting lotion my stylist used was causing the hardness or maybe she did not neutralize well enough after the relaxer.  Then put in some honey and Neutrogena Triple Moisture hair mask dc.  Baggied, sat under the dryer for 1 hr, rinsed, still hard.  So I conditioned in the shower with AO Island Naturals, it was a little softer then but still straw like. But I was hungry and tired of messing with products so I LOC'ed with water, jojoba oil and a little Tresemme Naturals condish, roller set and under the dryer now.  When I take my rollers out, I will coat my strands with a little Vatika oil.  If my hair is still hard, I will try the salt in conditioner thing on my Wednesday cowash.



The softness, shine, swing and bounce is back!!!!  They must put some magic dust in that vatika oil or maybe it was the magic roller set. Either way, all is right in the world now!!!!  Happy dance...


----------



## mshoneyfly

Jobwright

I think it was a combo of the Tresemme Naturals and the Vatika oil. Mine just arrived in the mail today and I just know my hair will  it. Coconut oil, amla AND henna??  My hair is sayin'  "come on gimme soma dat" lol!!

ETA: jojoba oil is moisturizing too. That was prob a smart move on your part. Glad your hair bounced back


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I did a bantu knot-out for my doctoral ceremony. It was kinda cute & it lasted all day.


----------



## Cattypus1

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I did a bantu knot-out for my doctoral ceremony. It was kinda cute & it lasted all day.



Very cute...congratulations, what an awesome accomplishment!  I am always so impressed by the many accomplished ladies on this board.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Cattypus1 said:


> Very cute...congratulations, what an awesome accomplishment!  I am always so impressed by the many accomplished ladies on this board.



Awww thank you darling!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I did a bantu knot-out for my doctoral ceremony. It was kinda cute & it lasted all day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 222497



Beautiful!


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I did a bantu knot-out for my doctoral ceremony. It was kinda cute & it lasted all day.



How many bantu knots you did PRE_medicarulz


----------



## Cattypus1

Lilmama1011 said:


> How many bantu knots you did PRE_medicarulz



I want to co-sign on that question too.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I did a bantu knot-out for my doctoral ceremony. It was kinda cute & it lasted all day.



You did it on the roller set hair?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lilmama1011 said:


> How many bantu knots you did PRE_medicarulz



4 big ones. 2 on each side.



Cattypus1 said:


> I want to co-sign on that question too.







Saludable84 said:


> You did it on the roller set hair?



Yea. That night I m&s & did the bantu knots. The rollerset curls had already dropped though.


----------



## Hyacinthe

pre_medicalrulz your hair is so pretty n oh so shiny. I'm in love!!!

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Hyacinthe said:


> pre_medicalrulz your hair is so pretty n oh so shiny. I'm in love!!!
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!



Lol thank you


----------



## ScorpioLove

Did my relaxer yesterday and every thing went well. I did pincurls and they fall so pretty. Not sure where i am in length but i will be  cutting gradually to get rid of thinness/bone straight hair on the bottom


----------



## FelaShrine

Any of you girl using/used Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion?

If so, thoughts?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

My bantu knot-out is no longer holding its wave pattern. All that means is, I need to relax on my m&s. Too much moisture going on right now....


----------



## Destiny9109

I need some braids or twists asap! I'm 7 weeks post, but I'm trying to relax on the day before my birthday(12 weeks post). I hate this awkward length


----------



## FelaShrine

pre_medicalrulz what leave-in(s) and relaxers do you use

still trying to come to a decision regarding relaxers *sighs*


----------



## Saludable84

FelaShrine said:


> Any of you girl using/used Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion?
> 
> If so, thoughts?



I tried it before. It was too smoothing. If you are LP, I wouldn't recommend it.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## FelaShrine

^Thanks. what effects on your hair do you notice when youi use a smoothing product?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

FelaShrine said:


> pre_medicalrulz what leave-in(s) and relaxers do you use
> 
> still trying to come to a decision regarding relaxers *sighs*



FelaShrine
Dont make me lie....I dont really do things by the book.  I dont use leave-ins & I use the relaxer kit nobody ever seems to recommend on this board; Soft & Beautiful.


----------



## FelaShrine

Wow your rollersets/hair comes out so nice for having no leave-ins


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

FelaShrine said:


> Wow your rollersets/hair comes out so nice for having no leave-ins



Oh noooooo, that one rollerset pic was done at a salon so her arse used a leave-in & some kind of setting lotion from design essentials.


----------



## Saludable84

FelaShrine said:


> ^Thanks. what effects on your hair do you notice when youi use a smoothing product?



It just tightens my hair and makes it harder to detangle.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## divachyk

Jobwright, glad all is well now.

pre_medicalrulz pretty & congrats! What a huge accomplishment.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

FelaShrine said:


> Any of you girl using/used Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion?
> 
> If so, thoughts?



felashine

Its my HG summertime moisturizer...LOVE IT! My hair is smooth, moisturized and has a soft fluffy feel once it has soaked in. As a leave in...IT SUCKED! No moisture, no softness, no nothing....it was just too light as a LI in my opinion. But as a daily moisturizer, me likey ALOT!


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> felashine
> 
> Its my HG summertime moisturizer...LOVE IT! My hair is smooth, moisturized and has a soft fluffy feel once it has soaked in. As a leave in...IT SUCKED! No moisture, no softness, no nothing....it was just too light as a LI in my opinion. But as a daily moisturizer, me likey ALOT!



Jealous. It reasonably priced for the size. Wanted to like it so bad 

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## brownb83

I just tried a vinegar rinse and.... NO! 

I will just stick to porosity corrector/ conditioner.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

brownb83 said:


> I just tried a vinegar rinse and.... NO!
> 
> I will just stick to porosity corrector/ conditioner.



Lolololooooo!! Guuuuurl!! Eeerrrrthang ain't for eerrrrbody! Lol!!


----------



## FelaShrine

Thanks girls

Im LP so I guess that's one to ignore 

Those who do demi-color like outspokenwallflower and others, how long do you wait after that to get a touch up..or do you perfer to get the touch up after the demi-color


----------



## outspokenwallflower

I relax first, then color.... FelaShrine

So basically, I would use a demi/semi permanent a week to two weeks after getting a fresh touch up. A permanent would be two to three weeks.

I'll be doing a permanent color in about a week to two weeks from this Friday, which will make it three to four weeks since my touch up.

Relaxing soon after a demi/semi/permanent will strip some if not most of the color. HTH.


----------



## FelaShrine

Thanks outspokenwallflower

I was gonna demi-color this week. then get a TU in 2-3 weeks but I guess it makes more sense to do it after a fresh TU..?

are you already of getting a permanant? have you gotten one before..people sure love to go on about how damaging it is so its always been Hell No in my head. It's enough it will be my fiorst time demi-perming.


----------



## NaiyaAi

FelaShrine I've done semi-permanent color the same day that I've done a touchup (ALWAYS DO THE RELAXER FIRST) with no ill results. But that's because I was pressed for time. Usually, I do the color one week after the relaxer. That's for semi-permanent. I don't mess with that permanent stuff.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Omg. Omg. Omg. The bandwagon ladies on this site are hilarious. Lol!!! 

ME: I ran out of shampoo so I decided to use my bunion cream instead & rinse it with mouthwash. It worked great! 
THEM: OMG Im going to the store right now to cop some!!! 

SMDH!!!

We need to seriously calm down before all our hair be in our hands after one hair stroke. Smh ijs

Ladies will listen to anything for some long hair. Lol!!!! #DoingTooMuch


----------



## FelaShrine

dead @ bunion cream


----------



## Cattypus1

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Omg. Omg. Omg. The bandwagon ladies on this site are hilarious. Lol!!!
> 
> ME: I ran out of shampoo so I decided to use my bunion cream instead & rinse it with mouthwash. It worked great!
> THEM: OMG Im going to the store right now to cop some!!!
> 
> SMDH!!!
> 
> We need to seriously calm down before all our hair be in our hands after one hair stroke. Smh ijs
> 
> Ladies will listen to anything for some long hair. Lol!!!! #DoingTooMuch



I'm tryin' to get up off the floor...y'all need to stop it right now!


----------



## navila

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Omg. Omg. Omg. The bandwagon ladies on this site are hilarious. Lol!!!
> 
> ME: I ran out of shampoo so I decided to use my bunion cream instead & rinse it with mouthwash. It worked great!
> THEM: OMG Im going to the store right now to cop some!!!
> 
> SMDH!!!
> 
> We need to seriously calm down before all our hair be in our hands after one hair stroke. Smh ijs
> 
> Ladies will listen to anything for some long hair. Lol!!!! #DoingTooMuch



I need to visit this thread more often. You guys are funny 

Stupid question: Which porosity control are you guys using for your ends during the relaxing process? I went to Sallys and they had 3 or 4 different shampoos and conditioners. Didn't know which one to choose.


----------



## Lilmama1011

gbunnie said:


> Is it healthier to relax your hair straighter (not bone straight) and roller set or texlax to wavy and flat iron weekly?



gbunnie 


Lilmama1011 said:


> http://www.blackhairinformation.com/general-articles/isnt-it-better-to-just-relax-natural-hair-than-flat-iron-it-regularly-part-2/



Check this out ^^^^


----------



## xu93texas

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Omg. Omg. Omg. The bandwagon ladies on this site are hilarious. Lol!!!
> 
> ME: I ran out of shampoo so I decided to use my bunion cream instead & rinse it with mouthwash. It worked great!
> THEM: OMG Im going to the store right now to cop some!!!
> 
> SMDH!!!
> 
> We need to seriously calm down before all our hair be in our hands after one hair stroke. Smh ijs
> 
> Ladies will listen to anything for some long hair. Lol!!!! #DoingTooMuch



Too funny 
Sad part is, you're right!


----------



## Saludable84

brownb83 said:


> I just tried a vinegar rinse and.... NO!
> 
> I will just stick to porosity corrector/ conditioner.



I tried an ACV rinse once. No bueno!!! PC is not that great either for me, but it provided me with slip to detangle well. I couldn't let it touch my actual hair so I put it over DC.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Omg. Omg. Omg. The bandwagon ladies on this site are hilarious. Lol!!!
> 
> ME: I ran out of shampoo so I decided to use my bunion cream instead & rinse it with mouthwash. It worked great!
> THEM: OMG Im going to the store right now to cop some!!!
> 
> SMDH!!!
> 
> We need to seriously calm down before all our hair be in our hands after one hair stroke. Smh ijs
> 
> Ladies will listen to anything for some long hair. Lol!!!! #DoingTooMuch



Hilarious. I agree that it is kinda sad. 

I really can't mock them though as we ALL have something we do that others may find outrageous. My regimen has become ridiculously simple, but an itchy scalp tempts me to do or even use anything reasonable to lessen the itching. I told the lady at the tea store I tea rinse and she smiled at me like she couldn't believe it (even though the same extracts are found in our hair products!) but my natural friends swear by it EVERY wash day. 

Bunion Creme, you nah gon' to far #islandaccent but you can't blame girls for wanting longhairdontcare however they can get it. It's wishful thinking at its best 

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

My hair is so lifeless in these 2 ponytails today. Smh Time for a wash!


----------



## outspokenwallflower

FelaShrine said:


> Thanks outspokenwallflower
> 
> I was gonna demi-color this week. then get a TU in 2-3 weeks but I guess it makes more sense to do it after a fresh TU..?
> 
> are you already of getting a permanant? have you gotten one before..people sure love to go on about how damaging it is so its always been Hell No in my head. It's enough it will be my fiorst time demi-perming.



FelaShrine Yes, please just do the demi after your fresh touch up. Otherwise, when you get your relaxer in 2-3 wks, your fresh color will go down the drain with the relaxer.

I've gotten permanent, highlights, etc. It's all about how you maintain and baby your hair. If you want to go a more permanent route, you have to be willing to do the extra work. I'll be coloring my hair a 'warm, chocolate brown' next week. While you can use a demi to do that, that is ONLY if your hair is lighter (if your hair is already very dark, putting anything lighter on it that isn't permanent won't really show up) and I have highlights from over the summer over my dark, natural base color that I want to be all uniform for fall.


----------



## Mahsiah

I relaxed on August 4th but I have so much new growth now. From using monistat (I didn't think it would work). What should I do? I'll be 4 weeks post next week. Should I wait a couple of more weeks?


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> I relaxed on August 4th but I have so much new growth now. From using monistat (I didn't think it would work). What should I do? I'll be 4 weeks post next week. Should I wait a couple of more weeks?



At least two more weeks Mahsiah


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> I relaxed on August 4th but I have so much new growth now. From using monistat (I didn't think it would work). What should I do? I'll be 4 weeks post next week. Should I wait a couple of more weeks?



Did you get a headache Mahsiah


----------



## Mahsiah

Lilmama1011 said:


> Did you get a headache Mahsiah



Nope, it was diluted in oil.


----------



## FelaShrine

I would say 4 weeks

ditto on the head question

did that yeaaaaaaars ago and the headsches sucked


----------



## NaiyaAi

Mahsiah Don't go by the amount of time, go by the amount of new growth. Those time constraints are for normal growth, but if you're using MN then you have more new growth than normal. If you find that it's more than you usually deal with, go ahead and relax sooner rather than later.


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> I relaxed on August 4th but I have so much new growth now. From using monistat (I didn't think it would work). What should I do? I'll be 4 weeks post next week. Should I wait a couple of more weeks?



I'd wait at least 2 weeks, but since mn increases growth rates, it also increases shed rate so it might be better to wait for most of the shedding to stop before you relax.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Carmelella

NaiyaAi said:


> Mahsiah Don't go by the amount of time, go by the amount of new growth. Those time constraints are for normal growth, but if you're using MN then you have more new growth than normal. If you find that it's more than you usually deal with, go ahead and relax sooner rather than later.



I'm going to have to disagree.  b.c no matter how careful you are you're going to have some amount of overlap, getting relaxer on already relaxed hair by the roots.  even if you have more new growth (maybe an inch more) than usual i dont think its good to expose the rest of your hair to a relaxer that often.  I dont know from experience but thats just how i think of it :/


----------



## NaiyaAi

Carmelella said:


> I'm going to have to disagree.  b.c no matter how careful you are you're going to have some amount of overlap, getting relaxer on already relaxed hair by the roots.  even if you have more new growth (maybe an inch more) than usual i dont think its good to expose the rest of your hair to a relaxer that often.  I dont know from experience but thats just how i think of it :/


This is true, but properly coating the previously-relaxed hair will minimize that issue. Plus, for a self-relaxer, dealing with more new growth than you're used to can do more harm than good. Look at how many people decide to start stretching their relaxer out of the blue and then find out they can't handle all the extra new growth (I did that two years ago. Never again. ). I don't know if she's a self-relaxer, but that's the assumption that my reply was based on.

I do agree with you that the longer you wait, the better, but it needs to be eased into, which is why this time I think not waiting would be better than waiting.


----------



## Carmelella

i gotta agree that stretches with tons of new growth  can be a beast to part and manage.  so i dunno. :/ choose ur poison and tell us how it turns out, lol.


----------



## Jobwright

Mahsiah said:


> I relaxed on August 4th but I have so much new growth now. From using monistat (I didn't think it would work). What should I do? I'll be 4 weeks post next week. Should I wait a couple of more weeks?



That's tricky.  Did you get double the typical growth?  If so, I would say relax at half the time you normally would so you have the same amount of new growth as what is typical.  But if you just saw somewhat of a spurt in growth, but not double the growth, wait for 2 more weeks so your scalp can remain healthy. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

All New Growth is not created equal. #ThatIsAll


----------



## brownb83

I stretch until my hair can't take it anymore. 

Stretching to long past 12 weeks hasn't worked out for me.

Maybe as my hair gets longer.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

brownb83 said:


> I stretch until my hair can't take it anymore.
> 
> Stretching to long past 12 weeks hasn't worked out for me.
> 
> Maybe as my hair gets longer.



Lol it doesn't get better when it gets longer - it gets worst. Lol


----------



## brownb83

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol it doesn't get better when it gets longer - it gets worst. Lol



Welp lol won't be doing that! Thx for the honesty. I only rollerset anyway. 

Thank god I don't jump on bandwagons anymore. **** that lol.
I will try it once. ONCE.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

How are you ladies air drying your hair? Do you pin it up or let it hang loose?


----------



## Mahsiah

pre_medicalrulz said:


> How are you ladies air drying your hair? Do you pin it up or let it hang loose?



Hang loose. I like the way it gets all big and puffy.


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> How are you ladies air drying your hair? Do you pin it up or let it hang loose?



Use 1 to 4 flexi rods and put scarf on


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lilmama1011 said:


> Use 1 to 4 flexi rods and put scarf on



How long does it take your hair to dry if its pinned up & under the scarf like that?


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> How long does it take your hair to dry if its pinned up & under the scarf like that?


24 hrs before i take it off. I think the part in the roller takes the longest (the ends) the other of course dries faster could be quicker though . But i do it on a little bit wetter than damp,  damp would be much quicker


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lilmama1011 said:


> 24 hrs before i take it off. I think the part in the roller takes the longest (the ends) the other of course dries faster could be quicker though . But i do it on a little bit wetter than damp,  damp would be much quicker



Oooo I dont have 24 hours lol
I currently air dry loose & its dry in an hour. But im trying to avoid the puffiness & need other air drying ideas.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol it doesn't get better when it gets longer - it gets worst. Lol



Preach! That's when the real struggle begins!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Oooo I dont have 24 hours lol
> I currently air dry loose & its dry in an hour. But im trying to avoid the puffiness & need other air drying ideas.



Well lightly mist hair, put flexi rods  after it dries and put scarf on for twenty minutes. Dries smoothly and you have a curl at the end


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lilmama1011 said:


> Well lightly mist hair after it dries and put scarf on for twenty minutes



Ok I like that better. Think I will do this instead. Cool...


----------



## mschristine

I need to stop putting heavy oils on my scalp..it just isn't working for me


----------



## Lilmama1011

mschristine said:


> I need to stop putting heavy oils on my scalp..it just isn't working for me



I use to oil my scalp every day with coconut oil, now when stuff is deliberately put on my scalp for more than a hour it itched like crazy and I started not to like coconut oil anymore because it gave me a slight crunchiness. It's funny how to switched up. But assuming you mean it makes your hair limp?... mschristine


----------



## mschristine

Lilmama1011 said:


> I use to oil my scalp every day with coconut oil, now when stuff is deliberately put on my scalp for more than a hour it itched like crazy and I started not to like coconut oil anymore because it gave me a slight crunchiness. It's funny how to switched up. But assuming you mean it makes your hair limp?... mschristine



Not only that..I don't think it's benefiting my hair at all and I have seen an increase in shedding since I started oiling my scalp with castor oil. I think that I'm going to stick with jojoba oil once or twice a week and slip some castor oil in my DCs


----------



## mschristine

Dusted my ends some more last night before I wrapped my hair. I really need to use up all these conditioners in my stash. I'm going to be cowashing a lot these next couple of months just to get rid of everything. After I'm done with these random conditioners, I'm going back to V05 moisture milks passion smoothie for cowashing. It's cheap and always got the job done!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I want to do box braids for the rest of the year. Somebody stop me!!!! Its going to wreck havoc on my ends!! Sigh....I just know it. Smh


----------



## mochalocks

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I want to do box braids for the rest of the year. Somebody stop me!!!! Its going to wreck havoc on my ends!! Sigh....I just know it. Smh



Girl.  I'm sitting here taking out my senegalese twists.  Save yourself.


----------



## mochalocks

I'm thinking about dying my hair...  Either Jet black, or blue black.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

mochalocks said:


> Girl.  I'm sitting here taking out my senegalese twists.  Save yourself.



LMBO!!!!!!!


----------



## SuchaLady

Would you girls still love me if I switched to BKT treatments? You'd still let me participate in your threads right?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> Would you girls still love me if I switched to BKT treatments? You'd still let me participate in your threads right?



What is BKT treatments?


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz 
Brazilian hair straightening treatments (also called Breezilian Brazilian Keratin Treatment, BKT, Brazilian Blowout, Escova Progressiva, Keratin Cure or Keratin Straightening) are a method of temporarily straightening hair by sealing a liquid keratin and a preservative solution into the hair with a hair iron in the United States




pre_medicalrulz said:


> What is BKT treatments?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> Brazilian hair straightening treatments (also called Breezilian Brazilian Keratin Treatment, BKT, Brazilian Blowout, Escova Progressiva, Keratin Cure or Keratin Straightening) are a method of temporarily straightening hair by sealing a liquid keratin and a preservative solution into the hair with a hair iron in the United States



Ohhhhhh ok, I have heard of that. Duh! Lol! My cousin uses it on her natural hair.


----------



## Guinan

I'm thinking about relaxing my hair next Thursday. I'll be 15wks post. I was gonna wait until the 1st week of October, but I decided to dye my hair. So Ill relax first &'then dye my hair sometime in October. I'm only dyeing half of my bangs (bottom half) & a small part of my front edges. When I relax my hair next week, I'm also going to cut my own bangs for the 1st time. 

I'm still trying to figure out what color I want. It will either be red or honey blond. 

I can't wait. I so need a change right now. I was going to do a protein treatment this week, but I still feel like my hair has alittle too much protein.


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ohhhhhh ok, I have heard of that. Duh! Lol! My cousin uses it on her natural hair.



Does she like it?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> Does she like it?



She loves it HOWEVER I should put my disclaimer in before I say more...she is not on a healthy hair journey and her dad is white. Therefore her retention is simply hereditary & nothing that she is personally doing is a result of her WL hair.


----------



## Jobwright

pre_medicalrulz said:


> She loves it HOWEVER I should put my disclaimer in before I say more...she is not on a healthy hair journey and her dad is white. Therefore her retention is simply hereditary & nothing that she is personally doing is a result of her WL hair.



Thanks for keeping it 110% funky. When making a major decision involving chemicals, the WHOLE story is always helpful. Just had to say that...now going back to minding my business...


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> She loves it HOWEVER I should put my disclaimer in before I say more...she is not on a healthy hair journey and her dad is white. Therefore her retention is simply hereditary & nothing that she is personally doing is a result of her WL hair.



Gotcha lol. I might be hopping off the relaxer train for a little while  I have BSB relaxed hair and many variations of under processed hair/ textures  I really don't see a healthy and practical way to fix it with a relaxer. I've been thinking why not switch things up?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> Gotcha lol. I might be hopping off the relaxer train for a little while  I have BSB relaxed hair and many variations of under processed hair/ textures  I really don't see a healthy and practical way to fix it with a relaxer. I've been thinking why not switch things up?



I wish I could tell you more about it but Im clueless. My hair did that underprocessed crap twice. Once I ran out of relaxer (I use 2 boxes but only had 1 at the time) & the other time I left it on less than I usually would do it. Smh. It was crazy underprocessed almost to the ends. I did a one time corrector on my entire head. It was the best thing I had ever done.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Jobwright said:


> Thanks for keeping it 110% funky. When making a major decision involving chemicals, the WHOLE story is always helpful. Just had to say that...now going back to minding my business...



Lol yea some ppl be in denial but that mess matters.


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I wish I could tell you more about it but Im clueless. My hair did that underprocessed crap twice. Once I ran out of relaxer (I use 2 boxes but only had 1 at the time) & the other time I left it on less than I usually would do it. Smh. It was crazy underprocessed almost to the ends. I did a one time corrector on my entire head. It was the best thing I had ever done.



It's varying. Some places it's close to the roots. The majority is midshaft and a couple spots it's on the ends. *deep sigh*


----------



## Guinan

Couldn't sleep last night, so I decided to cut my bangs ahead of schedule. I think I did a pretty good job considering this was my 1st time DIY.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly

Nice job pelohello


----------



## Lilmama1011

pelohello said:


> Couldn't sleep last night, so I decided to cut my bangs ahead of schedule. I think I did a pretty good job considering this was my 1st time DIY.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Is that a Chinese bang?


----------



## Jobwright

In an effort to use up sme of this stash I have going, I tried some Shea Moisture Yucca and Boabab Thickening Shampoo. That was THE BEST shampoo I have EVER USED!!!!!  My hair was soooooo soft and detangled like had used a super strength moisturizing DC...but is was shampoo!!!  I just can't say how impressed I am with this product and never thought a shampoo could make my hair feel that way. I didn't even want to condition after because my hair felt so good. Mad a held on to it for so long without using it. Just thought I would share. Anyone else use it before?


----------



## mshoneyfly

Jobwright said:


> In an effort to use up sme of this stash I have going, I tried some Shea Moisture Yucca and Boabab Thickening Shampoo. That was THE BEST shampoo I have EVER USED!!!!!  My hair was soooooo soft and detangled like had used a super strength moisturizing DC...but is was shampoo!!!  I just can't say how impressed I am with this product and never thought a shampoo could make my hair feel that way. I didn't even want to condition after because my hair felt so good. Mad a held on to it for so long without using it. Just thought I would share. Anyone else use it before?



Jobwright
Yes I use it sometimes. I switch between this and the raw shea poo. I love them both. This one smells great to me too!  They both do everything you said!!


----------



## Guinan

Lilmama1011 said:


> Is that a Chinese bang?



What is a Chinese bang? I think it's called a side swept bang, but I like the middle of the bang to be shorter; like page boy bangs.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

pelohello said:


> What is a Chinese bang? I think it's called a side swept bang, but I like the middle of the bang to be shorter; like page boy bangs.



Chinese bangs are short.  They usually sit in the middle of your forehead opposed to the top of your eyebrow.


----------



## Guinan

Ladies I need sum help. Is it relax then color or color then relax?

Also, any of u ladies DIY color? If so what brand do you use? I plan on highlighting it to a reddish blonde color.

I'm relaxing this week, but plan on doing a black semi & then in about 3wks I plan on highlighting the front of my hair. 

Any suggestions?

TIA!


----------



## brownb83

pelohello said:


> Ladies I need sum help. Is it relax then color or color then relax?
> 
> Also, any of u ladies DIY color? If so what brand do you use? I plan on highlighting it to a reddish blonde color.
> 
> I'm relaxing this week, but plan on doing a black semi & then in about 3wks I plan on highlighting the front of my hair.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> TIA!



I colored first using textures & tones. 

I waited 3 weeks after to relax.

I feel like you should space those out though that a lot if chemicals ibid a short amount of time.

When I got ready to relax I coated my hair with olive oil and I was fine.

I had to use some pororsity conditioner weekly with a heated DC.


----------



## brownb83

All this running has my hair DRY. 

Sigh I need to use heat to DC the next few times I wash. 

Sam's club has a big size of nexxus conditioner, I think I will buy that.


----------



## mochalocks

Any ladies here ever dyed their hair blue black, or jet black ?


----------



## brownb83

mochalocks said:


> Any ladies here ever dyed their hair blue black, or jet black ?



I did! It's doing good I just have to make sure I dc often.

Black hair looks best on me.


----------



## Mahsiah

I hate detangling and I'm only BSL. What am I going to do when I reach mbl or wsl?


----------



## Brwnbeauti

Any ladies in here not relaxing their edges? My edges grow slow and I'm pretty sure they're over processed from salon visits. I thought about going natural but ummm I'm not sure im built for it- 
I bought some Ic gel today and I'm thinking maybe I can just slick my edges til they grow in and keep maintaining my relaxed hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Bantu knot outs are the bizzzzzness! I washed/DC on Thurs & airdried in bantu knots. I kept the bantu knots in for 4 days & took them out today & omggggg so freaking cute!!!! Too bad Im headed to the beach. Lol


----------



## Jobwright

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Bantu knot outs are the bizzzzzness! I washed/DC on Thurs & airdried in bantu knots. I kept the bantu knots in for 4 days & took them out today & omggggg so freaking cute!!!! Too bad Im headed to the beach. Lol



4 days, WOW!!!  I like them on dried hair overnight.  Looks like beach waves.  Post a pic so we can share in your Bantu knot glory!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Jobwright said:


> 4 days, WOW!!!  I like them on dried hair overnight.  Looks like beach waves.  Post a pic so we can share in your Bantu knot glory!



Loloo! I didn't leave the house at ALL with them knots in either.  Lol

I had them in so long that it looks more like a rollerset. Lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

,.............................


----------



## Jobwright

pre_medicalrulz said:


> ,.............................



Super cute!!!!!


----------



## NaiyaAi

pre_medicalrulz

Your hair is sooo cute!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Jobwright said:


> Super cute!!!!!





NaiyaAi said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Your hair is sooo cute!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Thanks ladies!



How many many you did?pre_medicalrulz


----------



## mshoneyfly

CafedeBelleza said:


> Any ladies in here not relaxing their edges? My edges grow slow and I'm pretty sure they're over processed from salon visits. I thought about going natural but ummm I'm not sure im built for it-
> I bought some Ic gel today and I'm thinking maybe I can just slick my edges til they grow in and keep maintaining my relaxed hair.



CafedeBelleza
I only leave the relaxer on a total of 13 minutes. I just looked at the instructions. I am 9 weeks post and last time I put it on the edges at 11 minutes. This time I will do the same; no smoothing. I wanted to skip the edges with every other relaxer but I cant imagine going that long. 

I like the eco styler gel (olive oil). It makes my edges look wavy and feels soft. I joined the healthy crown and edges challenge thread. I am using JBCO and HBCO on my edges. They do look much fuller already!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lilmama1011 said:


> How many many you did?pre_medicalrulz



I always do 4 only.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I always do 4 only.



The more I do, the stringier it looks. If that's a word... lol


----------



## Brwnbeauti

mshoneyfly said:


> CafedeBelleza
> I only leave the relaxer on a total of 13 minutes. I just looked at the instructions. I am 9 weeks post and last time I put it on the edges at 11 minutes. This time I will do the same; no smoothing. I wanted to skip the edges with every other relaxer but I cant imagine going that long.
> 
> I like the eco styler gel (olive oil). It makes my edges look wavy and feels soft. I joined the healthy crown and edges challenge thread. I am using JBCO and HBCO on my edges. They do look much fuller already!!



Thanks. I almost lost it today when I tried to do a roller set with so much new growth but I gotta have some edges- I'm too old to not have em. So maybe I will try it without smoothing them.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

mshoneyfly said:


> CafedeBelleza
> I only leave the relaxer on a total of 13 minutes. I just looked at the instructions. I am 9 weeks post and last time I put it on the edges at 11 minutes. This time I will do the same; no smoothing. I wanted to skip the edges with every other relaxer but I cant imagine going that long.
> 
> I like the eco styler gel (olive oil). It makes my edges look wavy and feels soft. I joined the healthy crown and edges challenge thread. I am using JBCO and HBCO on my edges. They do look much fuller already!!



I just don't think I can transition. I also can't walk around With no edges.


----------



## Cattypus1

pre_medicalrulz said:


> ,.............................



Too darned cute, girl.  I want that hair!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Cattypus1 said:


> Too darned cute, girl.  I want that hair!



Lol thank you.


----------



## Saludable84

CafedeBelleza said:


> Thanks. I almost lost it today when I tried to do a roller set with so much new growth but I gotta have some edges- I'm too old to not have em. So maybe I will try it without smoothing them.



I agree and do the same thing as mshoneyfly because I have unruly edges that may not e thin but they aren't thick either. I just smooth relaxer on right before I'm ready to wash. The hair is so thin there that just placing it on and then washing should be enough. I remember my mother telling me years ago you should always relax the nape and edges last or else "I won't have any" so I'd always get paranoid and make sure they were don't last. I try to relax my nape last for the same reason.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## mochalocks

brownb83 said:


> I did! It's doing good I just have to make sure I dc often.
> 
> Black hair looks best on me.



Ok.  I think I might get blue black in a few weeks after I relax


----------



## mochalocks

finally after 3 months i relaxed my hair.. it grew a lot!- but either my stylist upped her prices, or she charged me for the length of my hair now.  
and I don't think I'll be putting in any type Senegalese twists, or braids in my hair for a long time..


----------



## natural_one

I'm taking the plunge and getting a relaxer tomorrow...I dont have any issues with my natural hair, just want the straight look for a while, so im in here gleaning info..


----------



## Guinan

natural_one said:


> I'm taking the plunge and getting a relaxer tomorrow...I dont have any issues with my natural hair, just want the straight look for a while, so im in here gleaning info..


 
Welcome Back What relaxer are you using? Are you DIY or salon?


----------



## Guinan

Question Ladies!

How soon do yall relax after washing your hair? I DC on Sun & I thought I was going to be able to relax on Thursday but it looks like the only time that I will have to relax is either today or tomorrow. I do have a semi sensitive scalp but since switching to Linage Texturizers I havent had any issues.

While searching the relaxed threads, it appears that some folks relax after 3days of washing their hair w/o any issues. Do you think a day and a half is too soon?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Raggedy behind synthetic half wig turned out ok in some pics. A lil spritz & pin curls set for 30 mins did aiight. It was stiff!! I put a fire to it when I was done though.


----------



## Jobwright

pelohello said:


> Question Ladies!
> 
> How soon do yall relax after washing your hair? I DC on Sun & I thought I was going to be able to relax on Thursday but it looks like the only time that I will have to relax is either today or tomorrow. I do have a semi sensitive scalp but since switching to Linage Texturizers I havent had any issues.
> 
> While searching the relaxed threads, it appears that some folks relax after 3days of washing their hair w/o any issues. Do you think a day and a half is too soon?



Yes, that's too soon  IMO  Can you do it next week?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pelohello said:


> Question Ladies!
> 
> How soon do yall relax after washing your hair? I DC on Sun & I thought I was going to be able to relax on Thursday but it looks like the only time that I will have to relax is either today or tomorrow. I do have a semi sensitive scalp but since switching to Linage Texturizers I havent had any issues.
> 
> While searching the relaxed threads, it appears that some folks relax after 3days of washing their hair w/o any issues. Do you think a day and a half is too soon?



A day & a half is fine if you didn't scratch up your scalp. Sometimes I do a day after a wash. Im just careful not to irritate my scalp.

Eta I missed that you said you have a semi-sensitive scalp. Dont do it! Lol


----------



## Saludable84

pelohello said:


> Question Ladies!
> 
> How soon do yall relax after washing your hair? I DC on Sun & I thought I was going to be able to relax on Thursday but it looks like the only time that I will have to relax is either today or tomorrow. I do have a semi sensitive scalp but since switching to Linage Texturizers I havent had any issues.
> 
> While searching the relaxed threads, it appears that some folks relax after 3days of washing their hair w/o any issues. Do you think a day and a half is too soon?



I've relaxed after 2 days without a problem. I don't see how a day and a half can hurt. As long as you base the scalp and didn't scrub or scratch, you should be fine.


----------



## Guinan

Thanks ladies, I think I'll wait until Thursday to relax. But if I can't sleep again 2night its on & popping


----------



## mochalocks

pelohello said:


> Question Ladies!
> 
> How soon do yall relax after washing your hair? I DC on Sun & I thought I was going to be able to relax on Thursday but it looks like the only time that I will have to relax is either today or tomorrow. I do have a semi sensitive scalp but since switching to Linage Texturizers I havent had any issues.
> 
> While searching the relaxed threads, it appears that some folks relax after 3days of washing their hair w/o any issues. Do you think a day and a half is too soon?




no, I see no problem with it.  But, since you have a sensitive scalp you might want to research that issue.


----------



## mochalocks

natural_one said:


> I'm taking the plunge and getting a relaxer tomorrow...I dont have any issues with my natural hair, just want the straight look for a while, so im in here gleaning info..



welcome!


----------



## divachyk

CafedeBelleza said:


> Any ladies in here not relaxing their edges? My edges grow slow and I'm pretty sure they're over processed from salon visits. I thought about going natural but ummm I'm not sure im built for it-
> I bought some Ic gel today and I'm thinking maybe I can just slick my edges til they grow in and keep maintaining my relaxed hair.



CafedeBelleza, I didn't relax my edges this visit. Last visit I only received about 2 minutes of processing. I plan to go on a no relax on the edges and nape for about 6 months to see what comes of it. My edges are already thanking me.


----------



## SuchaLady

Catching up on your blog. You're so pretty divachyk! I always wondered what the face looked like that those buns belonged to  Sorry about your relaxer TU. What do you think caused it?


----------



## FelaShrine

I might doi bantu knots for the first time cos of you @per_medicalrulz. Im inspired


----------



## divachyk

@SuchaLady, you're so sweet. Thank you for the compliment!  My salon visits are always eventful. I'm convinced they will forever will be. My hair tangles a lot even at home but I've found ways to deal with it - wash in sections, twists or braids. This is not done at the salon and of course you know they don't detangle as gently as we. I thought I had it all figured out by detangling at home. I should have used mid-step protein but thought I could get by without it. A stylist friend helped me to understand that mid-step is only required if the relaxer is too strong and has weakened the hair. If the relaxer is of the right strength, mid-step is not required. This brings up the question - was the problemthe relaxer strength, application or tangling. I'm kinda thinking all the above.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> @SuchaLady, you're so sweet. Thank you for the compliment!  My salon visits are always eventful. I'm convinced they will forever will be. My hair tangles a lot even at home but I've found ways to deal with it - wash in sections, twists or braids. This is not done at the salon and of course you know they don't detangle as gently as we. I thought I had it all figured out by detangling at home. I should have used mid-step protein but thought I could get by without it. A stylist friend helped me to understand that mid-step is only required if the relaxer is too strong and has weakened the hair. If the relaxer is of the right strength, mid-step is not required. This brings up the question - was the problemthe relaxer strength, application or tangling. I'm kinda thinking all the above.



Interesting. This is actually the only reason I add a mid step protein treatment which has been only twice my whole relaxed life. Twice I was watching tv & the time got away from me. By the time I looked at my watch, it was 30 to 35 mins later that I was still sitting with relaxer in my hair. I've always wondered why the majority of relaxed heads on this board opt to do it every touch-up. Its nice to hear (read) a professional confirming what I initially thought it was intended for.

Now off to your blog to see (read) what happened to you.....


----------



## mshoneyfly

Nix08

Girl, I love to read your blog posts but  to hear about the setback. It doesn't look that bad though. 

Now about this tangling issue...do you think it means your cuticles are raised??
AVG smoothes my cuticles like nobody's business!  And it works instantly. I put it on like a moisturizer from root to tip. I even put it in my scalp!  Whenever My hair is acting up I reach for the AVG. AVJ would prob work the same. 

Maybe if you try this when prepping your hair for a touch up, it could make a diff.  Like when you got home from the salon you could have put on some AVG to avoid the tangles.


----------



## Guinan

So I couldn't sleep last night and I decided to go ahead and relax my hair. This was the 1st time that I didnt do the half and half method; I just went ahead and relaxed the whole head at once. It wasnt too bad. My hair grew alittle.

I'm kinda of annoyed. Not to toot my own horn, but my hair looks great today. I haven't worn my hair out in about 3mths. However, two of my hatin coworkers go and say, "Did you cut your hair?" My hair has gotten considerably longer since the last time I wore it out. It's funny b/c they kept looking at me all day today. They both know that im trying to grow my hair. But the rest of my coworkers complimented me. For every compliment I guess you have to get a diss.

I should of said where does it look shorter? Where my hair passes my armpits & almost reaching my bra?


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Interesting. This is actually the only reason I add a mid step protein treatment which has been only twice my whole relaxed life. Twice I was watching tv & the time got away from me. By the time I looked at my watch, it was 30 to 35 mins later that I was still sitting with relaxer in my hair. I've always wondered why the majority of relaxed heads on this board opt to do it every touch-up. Its nice to hear (read) a professional confirming what I initially thought it was intended for.
> 
> Now off to your blog to see (read) what happened to you.....


 
The stylist is actually a LHCF member who is a professional stylist.  pre_medicalrulz


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pelohello said:


> So I couldn't sleep last night and I decided to go ahead and relax my hair. This was the 1st time that I didnt do the half and half method; I just went ahead and relaxed the whole head at once. It wasnt too bad. My hair grew alittle.
> 
> I'm kinda of annoyed. Not to toot my own horn, but my hair looks great today. I haven't worn my hair out in about 3mths. However, two of my hatin coworkers go and say, "Did you cut your hair?" My hair has gotten considerably longer since the last time I wore it out. It's funny b/c they kept looking at me all day today. They both know that im trying to grow my hair. But the rest of my coworkers complimented me. For every compliment I guess you have to get a diss.
> 
> I should of said where does it look shorter? Where my hair passes my armpits & almost reaching my bra?



Lol!!!! Girl everytime I get a relaxer my mom goes, YOUR HAIR LOOKS A LOT SHORTER THAN BEFORE! LOL uhm..yea...ok...mom...are you wearing your glasses today mom?! #InYourDreams


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> The stylist is actually a LHCF member who is a professional stylist.  pre_medicalrulz



Who is she? I have a lot of questions about my hair that I want to ask a professional who is also healthy hair care knowledgeable. Someone like this is extremely hard to find. Only if she wants to be known of course.


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> Question Ladies!
> 
> How soon do yall relax after washing your hair? I DC on Sun & I thought I was going to be able to relax on Thursday but it looks like the only time that I will have to relax is either today or tomorrow. I do have a semi sensitive scalp but since switching to Linage Texturizers I havent had any issues.
> 
> While searching the relaxed threads, it appears that some folks relax after 3days of washing their hair w/o any issues. Do you think a day and a half is too soon?



I do it the next day if need be. If my scalped is based, I have no issues.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> CafedeBelleza, I didn't relax my edges this visit. Last visit I only received about 2 minutes of processing. I plan to go on a no relax on the edges and nape for about 6 months to see what comes of it. My edges are already thanking me.



I'm waiting to get enough growth to relax mine.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Ok. Im getting box plaits for the rest of the year. Im going to learn to do it myself instead of making my mommy do it. Her boxes are too perfect....if that makes sense. Lol


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Who is she? I have a lot of questions about my hair that I want to ask a professional who is also healthy hair care knowledgeable. Someone like this is extremely hard to find. Only if she wants to be known of course.


 
I will ask her if she wants to be revealed. She doesn't log on much so we communciate external of LHCF. @pre_medicalrulz. ETA: I sent her a PM to this thread for if/when she logs back on.


----------



## Jobwright

Jobwright said:


> In an effort to use up sme of this stash I have going, I tried some Shea Moisture Yucca and Boabab Thickening Shampoo. That was THE BEST shampoo I have EVER USED!!!!!  My hair was soooooo soft and detangled like had used a super strength moisturizing DC...but is was shampoo!!!  I just can't say how impressed I am with this product and never thought a shampoo could make my hair feel that way. I didn't even want to condition after because my hair felt so good. Mad a held on to it for so long without using it. Just thought I would share. Anyone else use it before?



Thought I would update this, if for no other reason than my own record keeping... I wanted to really see if the Shea Moisture shampoo was really the business or if it was a fluke. So last night I massaged in some of NJoys sulfur mix to my scalp.  Then put some sunflower oil on the ends for my prepoo, baggied, skullied and went to bed.  Last time, I oiled my scalp with NJoys oil, put some AOHSR on the length and put EVCO on top and heavy on the ends, baggied, skullied and went to bed. The last time I used the Shea Moisture shampoo, I had the results as mentioned in the quote above...amazing.  This time when shampooing, results were blah.  Not bad, but not amazing like before.  So...I will try the first regimen again on Friday night for my Saturday morning wash.  If results are amazing again with the shampoo, I will know for sure what the combo needs to be the night before.  For now, sunflower oil on dry hair is not the move unless maybe the AOHSR is the key ingredient.  We shall see.  I wanted to try sunflower oil for the ceramide benefits but I may have to work it in some other way.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Help! !! So I have been neglecting my hair. ..haven't used a curling iron or flat iron in ages...anyway...my issue is I washed my hair last night airdried and this morning commenced to curling it...finished...raked the curls with my hands and they all disappeared.   WTH is that about?

Suny


----------



## Lilmama1011

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Help! !! So I have been neglecting my hair. ..haven't used a curling iron or flat iron in ages...anyway...my issue is I washed my hair last night airdried and this morning commenced to curling it...finished...raked the curls with my hands and they all disappeared.   WTH is that about?
> 
> Suny



Did you use a style holder? SunySydeofLyfe


----------



## natural_one

pelohello said:


> Welcome Back What relaxer are you using? Are you DIY or salon?



I went to the salon because I had 4 yrs of natural hair and I wanted someone professional to do it so I didnt under processed. She used Affirm and it came out great..She used silk aminos in my DC and my hair is swinging and silky right now!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

natural_one said:


> I went to the salon because I had 4 yrs of natural hair and I wanted someone professional to do it so I didnt under processed. She used Affirm and it came out great..She used silk aminos in my DC and my hair is swinging and silky right now!



Aww no pics?


----------



## FelaShrine

Gawd now Im thinking I should get Affirm. *sighs*


----------



## natural_one

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Aww no pics?



I'll take some when I get home..Right now im in these streets swanging it!


----------



## Guinan

natural_one said:


> I'll take some when I get home..Right now im in these streets swanging it!



Yassss!!! I just put my relaxer in yesterday & u couldn't tell be nuttin.


----------



## Guinan

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Help! !! So I have been neglecting my hair. ..haven't used a curling iron or flat iron in ages...anyway...my issue is I washed my hair last night airdried and this morning commenced to curling it...finished...raked the curls with my hands and they all disappeared.   WTH is that about?
> 
> Suny



How tight are u curling the curls? R u using a holding spray afterwards. I dont use a holding spray but if I want tighter curls, I make sure to curl it tight, unnecessarily, so that by the time it falls it looks nice & holds better. I do it almost like a real tight Shirley temple.


----------



## Mahsiah

I'm getting my relaxer done this weekend. I'll only be 5 months post but since I used that MN It seems I'm atleast 10. I'll base my scalp like I always do so my scalp won't be exposed and I'll also base my relaxed ends...I'm going to use the Amla relaxer..


----------



## LexiDior

What do you girls do about those waves your roots get a couple of weeks after relaxing??


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Lilmama1011 said:


> Did you use a style holder? SunySydeofLyfe



No. I think I need to use Nairobi with other products this line is wonderful but my hair may need some other things to thrive.

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

pelohello said:


> How tight are u curling the curls? R u using a holding spray afterwards. I dont use a holding spray but if I want tighter curls, I make sure to curl it tight, unnecessarily, so that by the time it falls it looks nice & holds better. I do it almost like a real tight Shirley temple.



Not tight but enough where I expected a roller wrap look. I am going into my stash and try some other products. TBC....

Suny


----------



## Lilmama1011

LexiDior said:


> What do you girls do about those waves your roots get a couple of weeks after relaxing??



I wear roller sets majority of the time but I put Eco styler gel on my edges and brush it to define my curls so it blends in perfectly


----------



## LexiDior

Lilmama1011 said:


> I wear roller sets majority of the time but I put Eco styler gel on my edges and brush it to define my curls so it blends in perfectly




Does it always happen that soon after relaxing?


----------



## mshoneyfly

LexiDior said:


> What do you girls do about those waves your roots get a couple of weeks after relaxing??



LexiDior
Girl I think thats called GROWTH!!  Congrats on getting NG so soon after relaxing. It usually takes me about 5-6 weeks to start seeing any NG. 

Whats your reggie lately?  Esp in the past couple weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

Ok, playing in my newgrowth has been fun, but now I'm ready to see and feel my scalp again.

Can't believe I haven't relaxed since April!


----------



## LexiDior

mshoneyfly said:


> @LexiDior
> Girl I think thats called GROWTH!!  Congrats on getting NG so soon after relaxing. It usually takes me about 5-6 weeks to start seeing any NG.
> 
> Whats your reggie lately?  Esp in the past couple weeks.



mshoneyfly

I think this has to be due to the biotin I take. Maybe this is why I think every relaxer ive tried doesnt work. Since the relaxer ive none nothing but bun and moisturize/seal.


----------



## Mahsiah

Today at the grocery checkout line 

Someone: "Are you a natural? Your hair is so long, healthy and pretty!" 

Me: "No, I'm relaxed" 

Someone: "Oh...Well...Nice hair" 

Me:


----------



## freckledface

So this is my 2nd twist out and I'm IN LOVE! All I did was use a lil gel and water and bam! This is what I got. I'm sure this is my new go to style!


----------



## gabulldawg

I have pretty much decided that I am traveling into the world of "short hair."  I've become very bored with my longer-ish hair and want a change. I'm sick of my hair and disappointed in how thin it has gotten. I'm not sure why it starts to look thin once it passes a certain length. One of the reasons that I cut my hair back in '09 was because it was thin and I was hoping it would thicken up after I cut it.

I know this may be blasphemy on this board, but I'm also going to be giving up on a lot of "healthy hair" practices.  I'm over the no/low heat thing. With short hair I struggled a lot with trying to have healthy hair and often my hair looked a mess. I'm not going this route second time around. I will be using heat weekly (maybe even more than once a week ). I plan on coloring my hair  and I will probably also stay short for a while.


----------



## Lissa0821

gabulldawg  Good for you, do what makes you happy with your hair.  My hair is the exact same way, it starts to look thin as it gets longer.  I have more issues with airdrying than blow drying or using the flat iron.  So I am now pretty much doing the same thing with my hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

freckledface said:


> So this is my 2nd twist out and I'm IN LOVE! All I did was use a lil gel and water and bam! This is what I got. I'm sure this is my new go to style!



Oh wow that's pretty


----------



## Renewed1

Where do you ladies purchase your affirm lye relaxer?


----------



## divachyk

gabulldawg Lissa0821, you better do you! These practices are not healthy for every head of hair. Example, finger detangle is marketed to be healthy BUT my hair didn't like it at all. My hair thrives on daily combing. It removes the sheds & just keep tangling at a minimum and under control. Finger detangling didn't do anything for me. My hair laughed at it if you want the honest truth. I now comb 2x daily and it works. I will whip out the fangaz for some finger detangling the comb runs across a snag. I'm rambling, but yeah, do what works for you.


----------



## Mahsiah

gabulldawg said:


> I have pretty much decided that I am traveling into the world of "short hair."  I've become very bored with my longer-ish hair and want a change. I'm sick of my hair and disappointed in how thin it has gotten. I'm not sure why it starts to look thin once it passes a certain length. One of the reasons that I cut my hair back in '09 was because it was thin and I was hoping it would thicken up after I cut it.
> 
> I* know this may be blasphemy on this board, but I'm also going to be giving up on a lot of "healthy hair" practices.*  I'm over the no/low heat thing. With short hair I struggled a lot with trying to have healthy hair and often my hair looked a mess. I'm not going this route second time around. I will be using heat weekly (maybe even more than once a week ). I plan on coloring my hair  and I will probably also stay short for a while.



I agree with this. I'm going back to the old school grease that our mothers used when we were younger, and I'm doing low manipulation styles. My hair started having setbacks when I started following the "healthy" rules.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> I agree with this. I'm going back to the old school grease that our mothers used when we were younger, and I'm doing low manipulation styles. My hair started having setbacks when I started following the "healthy" rules.



Yeah everything isn't for everybody. I don't care how i mix acv rinse it dries my hair and can never use it after deep conditioning because it gets rid of my conditioning properties. But moisturizing and sealing is the most helpfulbthing for me and washing in sections


----------



## brownb83

Lissa0821 said:


> gabulldawg  Good for you, do what makes you happy with your hair.  My hair is the exact same way, it starts to look thin as it gets longer.  I have more issues with airdrying than blow drying or using the flat iron.  So I am now pretty much doing the same thing with my hair.



Yes! Look I learned quick to do what's best for MY HAIR.

For me that meant no growth aids look:, I cowash my hair 3x a week, and rollerset. 

Braidouts no, greenhouse lol girl no,  my creativity comes from products and styles. But my technique stays the same.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> I agree with this. I'm going back to the old school grease that our mothers used when we were younger, and I'm doing low manipulation styles. My hair started having setbacks when I started following the "healthy" rules.



Also removing shedded hairs with hands before detangling helps minimize breakage. My hair was longer and thicker before coming on here with just greasing my scalp every few days but i was experiencing a lot of hair lost with manipulation while combing.so i learned to mostly use my hands and work slowly. But if grease is working, do it. Jumping on bandwagons and most not working does make you want to  give up


----------



## FelaShrine

Renewed1 said:


> Where do you ladies purchase your affirm lye relaxer?



amazon or ebay

I hate that it comes in such a huge tube.


----------



## LexiDior

Mahsiah said:


> Today at the grocery checkout line
> 
> Someone: "Are you a natural? Your hair is so long, healthy and pretty!"
> 
> Me: "No, I'm relaxed"
> 
> Someone: "Oh...Well...Nice hair"
> 
> Me:



 I cant stand 'those' type of people.


----------



## mochalocks

Mahsiah said:


> Today at the grocery checkout line
> 
> Someone: "Are you a natural? Your hair is so long, healthy and pretty!"
> 
> Me: "No, I'm relaxed"
> 
> Someone: "Oh...Well...Nice hair"
> 
> Me:



Really?!! - she has some nerve.


----------



## Mahsiah

LexiDior said:


> I cant stand 'those' type of people.





mochalocks said:


> Really?!! - she has some nerve.



Yeah, It's okay though. I've been over this whole "relaxed hair hate" since the beginning of the summer.


----------



## Lissa0821

Mahsiah said:


> I agree with this. I'm going back to the old school grease that our mothers used when we were younger, and I'm doing low manipulation styles. My hair started having setbacks when I started following the "healthy" rules.


 
Me too, I have gone back to grease as well.  A few of my setback were due to attempting to follow the "healthy" rules.  The most important "healthy" rule is to pay attention to your hair.  

My sister is natural and I have loved hair since I came out the womb, so she has a lot of questions.    One thing that I repeat over and over is listen and pay attention to how her hair responds to products.   She is doing great just following that advice.


----------



## Lissa0821

brownb83 said:


> Yes! Look I learned quick to do what's best for MY HAIR.
> 
> For me that meant no growth aids look:, I cowash my hair 3x a week, and rollerset.
> 
> Braidouts no, greenhouse lol girl no, my creativity comes from products and styles. But my technique stays the same.


 

brownb83  I wish I would have paid more attention and did what was best for my hair, especially since I have been on this forum for years.  I have been APL fifty eleven times already.  But you live and you learn, plus I still positive I will get it right.


----------



## divachyk

Mahsiah said:


> Yeah, It's okay though. I've been over this whole "relaxed hair hate" since the beginning of the summer.


 
Me too. I have 99 problems but "relaxed hair hate" ain't 1. @Mahsiah


ETA: I seriously think ppl who have such harsh feelings toward this are warped in their head. It's really not that serious to be worrying about someone else's head.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> @SuchaLady, you're so sweet. Thank you for the compliment!  My salon visits are always eventful. I'm convinced they will forever will be. My hair tangles a lot even at home but I've found ways to deal with it - wash in sections, twists or braids. This is not done at the salon and of course you know they don't detangle as gently as we. I thought I had it all figured out by detangling at home. I should have used mid-step protein but thought I could get by without it. A stylist friend helped me to understand that mid-step is only required if the relaxer is too strong and has weakened the hair. If the relaxer is of the right strength, mid-step is not required. This brings up the question - was the problemthe relaxer strength, application or tangling. I'm kinda thinking all the above.



I wasn't sure if my comment was able to go through, but since I have been using Lye, MPS hasn't been necessary for me, but I do it for the added texture. I was thinking if using a mild lye relaxer could omit the MPS, but the only reason I haven't bothered to switch was because a) I wanted to get through the tub I was using and b) some relaxers don't come in strength. I found one BSS that sells DE but I can't even remember where I found it SMH and FML if I even try to find it. I don't like just using anything, so I would definitely have to look into it.


----------



## Saludable84

gabulldawg said:


> I have pretty much decided that I am traveling into the world of "short hair."  I've become very bored with my longer-ish hair and want a change. I'm sick of my hair and disappointed in how thin it has gotten. I'm not sure why it starts to look thin once it passes a certain length. One of the reasons that I cut my hair back in '09 was because it was thin and I was hoping it would thicken up after I cut it.
> 
> I know this may be blasphemy on this board, but I'm also going to be giving up on a lot of "healthy hair" practices.  I'm over the no/low heat thing. With short hair I struggled a lot with trying to have healthy hair and often my hair looked a mess. I'm not going this route second time around. I will be using heat weekly (maybe even more than once a week ). I plan on coloring my hair  and I will probably also stay short for a while.



Its not blasphemy. Ive been over it for a while now. I use protein all the time, I hate (well my hair hates) aloe so its only accepted on my edges, I use cones, I use indirect heat, I comb daily , sometimes I wash twice a week with POO, I don't cowash, I prepoo and Ive recently introduced my hair to paste and pomades. I have nothing but advice and encouragement to anyone for their hair habits. I used to be embarrassed about my habits, but I can't be anymore. Like Saving Our Strands told me "what rules?"
Everything is not for everyone, and thats ok. If its keeping you from a setback, its probably not that bad.


----------



## mschristine

Cleaned out my product stash and realized that I have way too many products. It's mainly a lot of leave ins, oils and shampoos...I think some might find their way to the product graveyard


----------



## divachyk

mschristine said:


> Cleaned out my product stash and realized that I have way too many products. It's mainly a lot of leave ins, oils and shampoos...I think some might find their way to the product graveyard



mschristine, do you think they are beyond their shelf life?


----------



## mschristine

divachyk said:


> mschristine, do you think they are beyond their shelf life?



I don't think so. The only thing I threw away was an old bottle of a daily spritz I made. Do you think I should sell whatever products I know I won't use anymore?


----------



## Guinan

freckledface said:


> So this is my 2nd twist out and I'm IN LOVE! All I did was use a lil gel and water and bam! This is what I got. I'm sure this is my new go to style!



Your twist out is gorg!!!!! I'm def going to try to do this to my hair


----------



## Guinan

I'm loving my freshly relaxed hair!! I wore my hair down all day yesterday & will probably do the same today!


----------



## Mahsiah

freckledface said:


> So this is my 2nd twist out and I'm IN LOVE! All I did was use a lil gel and water and bam! This is what I got. I'm sure this is my new go to style!



Did you do this on freshly washed hair? freckledface


----------



## divachyk

mschristine said:


> I don't think so. The only thing I threw away was an old bottle of a daily spritz I made. Do you think I should sell whatever products I know I won't use anymore?



mschristine, I would consider a few options...
If handmades - sell them if they are within their shelf life. 
If commercial products that are popular on the forum - sell them.
If commercial products that are not that popular - give them away to family, friends or offer them up here on LHCF if the receiver pays shipping.

What types of products are they? Can you use it as a body wash (shampoo), body lotion (hair butters, etc), pre-poo (oils) or DC mixology (mixing oils, conditioners, etc.)


----------



## Bublin

I've been natural for 3 years but I've decided to relax so will be reading this thread.
Tired of all the work and looking like a ham all the time.
I'll go get it done professionally then touch-up myself from then on.


----------



## mschristine

divachyk said:


> mschristine, I would consider a few options...
> If handmades - sell them if they are within their shelf life.
> If commercial products that are popular on the forum - sell them.
> If commercial products that are not that popular - give them away to family, friends or offer them up here on LHCF if the receiver pays shipping.
> 
> What types of products are they? Can you use it as a body wash (shampoo), body lotion (hair butters, etc), pre-poo (oils) or DC mixology (mixing oils, conditioners, etc.)



Most of them are shampoos and conditioners that I just didn't like but there is not enough in them to justify me selling them so I can just give them away to people I know


----------



## Saludable84

Bublin said:


> I've been natural for 3 years but I've decided to relax so will be reading this thread.
> Tired of all the work and looking like a ham all the time.
> I'll go get it done professionally then touch-up myself from then on.



Read and ask questions! Don't be shy.


----------



## Nix08

Bublin I agree with Saludable84  welcome and feel free to ask any questions you may have.   When are you getting it done?


----------



## SuchaLady

mschristine said:


> Most of them are shampoos and conditioners that I just didn't like but there is not enough in them to justify me selling them so I can just give them away to people I know



I'd just give them away. I don't sell any of my hair products. I wouldn't buy used shampoo or conditioner so I don't feel right selling it. I don't buy cheap stuff either so only give it away to people you really like; that's what I do.


----------



## Bublin

Thanks for the welcome ladies.

I'm going to go to the lady that used to relax my hair.  I trust her.  Her salon is open on Sundays so I'll pop in tomorrow for a chat and for prices and hopefully get it done by the end of the week as I have some time off work this week.

I can't wait.  I have learnt so much about my hair whilst it was natural but I'm done with it.


----------



## Bublin

Mmmm I'm thinking of texturising and doing it myself.  Half of my head at a time.
I don't want it bone straight, I just want to stretch out those curls to waves.

Sorry ladies, I'm using this thread to think out loud.


----------



## Cattypus1

Bublin said:


> Mmmm I'm thinking of texturising and doing it myself.  Half of my head at a time.
> I don't want it bone straight, I just want to stretch out those curls to waves.
> 
> Sorry ladies, I'm using this thread to think out loud.



No problem...there are a few SR texturizers in here, including me.  I was struggling with the transition from bone-straight among other things.  I get some great ideas and advise from the ladies here and my hair is way happier for it!  Good luck.


----------



## Renewed1

I can't wait for my lye relaxer to arrive.  I'm over the NG.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Bublin -  welcome!!! You'll love it here. 

Penelope74, come on in and join us. Welcome to the board.


----------



## freckledface

Mahsiah its second day cowashed hair. I tried individual twist the first time and didn't like it so I flat twisted that night and it was much better.


----------



## freckledface

Lilmama1011 & pelohello thank you ladies! Yall make my heart sing!


----------



## brownb83

Gonna deep condition with loreal power moisture moisture rush mask, it was 5.88. I love loreal I hope this works


----------



## Mahsiah

You ladies who wear buns everyday..what do you do to your hair at night?


----------



## NaiyaAi

Mahsiah said:


> You ladies who wear buns everyday..what do you do to your hair at night?


Mahsiah Moisturize, detangle, seal my ends, and then put it back in another bun. I always make sure to change the position, though. This is for comfort and to reduce breakage.


----------



## Mande30

Epiphany--  Just as I am meticulous about my outdoor flowers/plants, caring for and watering them everyday, I realized that I need to water my hair everyday. What a simple- minded revelation......erplexed


----------



## brownb83

brownb83 said:


> Gonna deep condition with loreal power moisture moisture rush mask, it was 5.88. I love loreal I hope this works



^ it was ok, nothing amazing


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> You ladies who wear buns everyday..what do you do to your hair at night?



Since my hair is normally roller set, I just wrap it.


----------



## Saludable84

Growing dreads over here. Not really, but I havent combed or tried for 4 days. Tomorrow will be 5. I need you ladies to pray for me!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## divachyk

Mahsiah said:


> You ladies who wear buns everyday..what do you do to your hair at night?


 
Exactly what was previously said - moisturize / seal. Mahsiah


----------



## LexiDior

Saludable84 said:


> Growing dreads over here. Not really, but I havent combed or tried for 4 days. Tomorrow will be 5. I need you ladies to pray for me!
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Oh wow. My God bless you and Heaven smile upon you.


----------



## freckledface

I wanna relax SOOO bad! I'm using my sulfur mix more often now so I won't be able to. I really wanna wait until it cools down because I plan on wearing my hair out more often. Maybe 50/50... Well see. But yes I'm not having any issues just ready to see what I've gotten since my last relaxed!


----------



## mschristine

Going to oil rinse tonight with coconut oil. Haven't done that in a long time


----------



## Renewed1

My first lye perm has finally arrived!!!  I will apply it tomorrow (or tonight).  Depending how I feel.


----------



## JudithO

Ugggh.... detangling didnt go too well today... lost more hair that was comfy with.... Oh well!!


----------



## Rnjones

Renewed1 said:


> My first lye perm has finally arrived!!!  I will apply it tomorrow (or tonight).  Depending how I feel.



What are u using?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Renewed1

Rnjones said:


> What are u using?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Rnjones I'm using linange lye relaxer.  I did a search on here and it had good reviews.


----------



## Renewed1

My hair simply refuses to straighten!


----------



## FelaShrine

^low porosity?


----------



## Renewed1

^^^yup!  I took the strand test just a few minutes ago.  I never knew.

But it shouldn't affect me relaxing my hair, should it?   

I touched up my roots and smooth the perm down the length of my hair.  Left the perm on for 20 minutes and my hair still isn't straight.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Renewed1 said:


> ^^^yup!  I took the strand test just a few minutes ago.  I never knew.
> 
> But it shouldn't affect me relaxing my hair, should it?
> 
> I touched up my roots and smooth the perm down the length of my hair.  Left the perm on for 20 minutes and my hair still isn't straight.



Wow, I have never saw it come out like that before. Did you have major buildup?


----------



## freckledface

Renewed1 the back of my hair comes out like that. And I leave it on 20 min too. Haven't found a solution yet. Let me know if you do. I'm just gonna have my friend do it next time see if she has better luck.


----------



## Guinan

Renewed1 said:


> My hair simply refuses to straighten!



My hair comes out like that. I leave the perm on for about 25-30mins. Did u get the texturizer or the relaxer? Did u want a straighter texture or did u want to keep some texture.


----------



## Guinan

Renewed1 said:


> My hair simply refuses to straighten!



This is what mines look like after I relax with linange texturizer


----------



## FelaShrine

Renewed1 said:


> ^^^yup!  I took the strand test just a few minutes ago.  I never knew.
> 
> But it shouldn't affect me relaxing my hair, should it?
> 
> I touched up my roots and smooth the perm down the length of my hair.  Left the perm on for 20 minutes and my hair still isn't straight.



what the lo-pos on the board suggest is flatironing the roots a week before so the relaxer penetrates better.

what relaxer are you using btw


----------



## SuchaLady

Renewed1 said:


> My hair simply refuses to straighten!



Girl this is the only problem I have with my hair. It does not straighten. Or either its straight for all of 3 weeks. I did a corrective in July. That hair is curly again  I seriously can do a wash n go with the back half of my hair. I give up. My strands win.

ETA: I have normal porosity.


----------



## Jobwright

SuchaLady said:


> Girl this is the only problem I have with my hair. It does not straighten. Or either its straight for all of 3 weeks. I did a corrective in July. That hair is curly again  I seriously can do a wash n go with the back half of my hair. I give up. My strands win.
> 
> ETA: I have normal porosity.



Same for me!!!!!  I tried a corrective but nothing, nada, still wavy. So I am learning to love it. I'm normal porosity too.


----------



## SuchaLady

Jobwright said:


> Same for me!!!!!  I tried a corrective but nothing, nada, still wavy. So I am learning to love it. I'm normal porosity too.



I agree. It's not even worth fixing. It'll likely be overprocessed and still not straight so why bother. I think Im going to give the QOD Max Organiq BKT a whirl in about 6 months. It's formaldehyde free and washes out.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Isn't it possible certain curly strands just do not get as straight as a 4b/c when relaxing? Just throwing out assumptions.....


----------



## divachyk

When I hear of people mention wavy textures, a few thoughts come to mind....here are a few thoughts to ponder....

If you self relax, are you processing the hair correctly

If you are salon relaxed, is s/he processing the hair correctly

What's your definition of straight hair? 

Are you using the correct relaxer strength?

Here's an observation from my hair - my hair has wave to it when it's damp and when it air dries. My hair is super straight when heat styled (of course). I use to think the wave was due to under processing, etc. While I did struggle with some under processing, the wave I'm referring to in this instance was not under processing. Instead, it was just that my hair was relaxed but not bonelaxed (bone straight). 

I've been advised by several stylists that it's actually a little better to have some wave left behind as that means the hair wasn't over processed. I know this can be debated because if I recall correctly, @sunnieb is bone straight and we clearly see her hair is healthy. I suppose the health of bonelaxed would depend on the overall health/strength of one's hair.

All that to say, having some wave is not a bad thing. There is a distinct difference though between wave & under processed -- you'll definitely know the difference, quick, fast and in a hurry~ 



FelaShrine said:


> what the lo-pos on the board suggest is flatironing the roots a week before so the relaxer penetrates better.
> 
> what relaxer are you using btw


 
@FelaShrine, that's my recommendation for removing shed hair & tangles, which in turns enables the stylist to navigate through the hair quicker which allows for consistent processing throughout. If she's struggling to navigate through one section, the contact time will be lesser in some areas leaving extra wavy areas throughout.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk you are correct - I am bone-laxed and loving it!  I want to see every millimeter of growth when I relax.


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb said:


> @divachyk you are correct - I am bone-laxed and loving it! I want to see every millimeter of growth when I relax.


 
sunnieb, is your hair wavy in the least bit when wet and when air dried?


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> sunnieb, is your hair wavy in the least bit when wet and when air dried?



After a fresh relaxer, ain't a wave in sight - wet, dry, air dried, doesn't matter.

Waves only come into play with the appearance of normal newgrowth.


----------



## Renewed1

Lilmama1011 said:


> Wow, I have never saw it come out like that before. Did you have major buildup?



Nope. No buildup.



pelohello said:


> My hair comes out like that. I leave the perm on for about 25-30mins. Did u get the texturizer or the relaxer? Did u want a straighter texture or did u want to keep some texture.





pelohello said:


> This is what mines look like after I relax with linange texturizer



pelohello FelaShrine I used the linange LYE relaxer and my hair looked exactly like yours.  I wanted a bone-laxed textured and grow into a more textured look.  

When I "converted" over to relax, I originally used a box perm and I ended up being more texlaxed with loser curls.  (I was orignally texlaxed before perming).  Now with a lye relaxer I still have texture.  



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Isn't it possible certain curly strands just do not get as straight as a 4b/c when relaxing? Just throwing out assumptions.....



pre_medicalrulz my natural texture was mainly in the 4's.  

Going forward, I'm just going to perm my NG.  I don't want to risk overprocessing my hair just to get it bone-laxed.  I live with it for now, unfortunately.


----------



## Saludable84

Renewed1

You used Linange and it came out like that? I really want to try the Shea butter relaxer. Even more eager now. 

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## brownb83

I ordered my lcl dryer and I'm going to get a few miss jessies products!!!! 

I can't wait, I'm excited


----------



## sunnieb

Just ordered my Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp Relaxer!  I used a new online retailer (sleekhair.com), so I'll be sure to post about my experience.

They were $30 cheaper than my usual eBay vendor and they had a coupon code (AUTUMN13) for free shipping!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I need to come out of lurk mode. I have really been slack with my hair. I'm 22 weeks and I was only stretching to 10-12 tops. So now, I'm just waiting until my bday at the end of this month


----------



## brownb83

I bought miss jessies quick curls but I'm not crazy about the smell.

On a positive note my local meijer carries miss jessies I never thought I would see the day lol.


----------



## mschristine

I had a terrible detangling session this morning. Think I'll  do an aphogee 2 step treatment on Sunday to help combat this shedding and breakage


----------



## Mahsiah

Hey girls, I made a curly afro out of my hair last night with tissue. I only did it on a section of my hair to experiment. 
My results were like hers..
www.youtube.com/watch?v=LICMjzykJCc

if you want to try it, just get a piece of tissue paper roll until it looks like a cigarette, roll your hair up with it like regular rollers and tie or pin it down. but when you roll it, roll it towards you, not under.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I had surgery & wont be able to wash my hair for 4 weeks (cant lift arms over head) & cant visit a salon (cant drive nor stand up more than 30 mins a day). Sigh.....


----------



## Nix08

pre_medicalrulz wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## brownb83

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I had surgery & wont be able to wash my hair for 4 weeks (cant lift arms over head) & cant visit a salon (cant drive nor stand up more than 30 mins a day). Sigh.....



Aww speedy recovery!


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I had surgery & wont be able to wash my hair for 4 weeks (cant lift arms over head) & cant visit a salon (cant drive nor stand up more than 30 mins a day). Sigh.....



Get well!

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## Evolving78

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I had surgery & wont be able to wash my hair for 4 weeks (cant lift arms over head) & cant visit a salon (cant drive nor stand up more than 30 mins a day). Sigh.....



get well soon!


----------



## Saludable84

What is the difference between Linange texturized and relaxer. Because the ingredients are both the same in the same order. I didn't buy the texturized because I was scured but I'd like to know if there is a difference?

TIA


----------



## Cattypus1

Saludable84 said:


> What is the difference between Linange texturized and relaxer. Because the ingredients are both the same in the same order. I didn't buy the texturized because I was scured but I'd like to know if there is a difference?
> 
> TIA



I used the Texturizer on my last touch up and I can't really tell the difference between that MBB Sensitive Scalp.  I have three weeks left before I my touchup, maybe I'll see a difference then.


----------



## Saludable84

Cattypus1 said:


> I used the Texturizer on my last touch up and I can't really tell the difference between that MBB Sensitive Scalp.  I have three weeks left before I my touchup, maybe I'll see a difference then.



I converting from MBB Regular. I was just wondering what the difference was because the active ingredient is the same.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## mshoneyfly

11weeks post texturizer today. I keep checking the calendar to make sure that date is right. Cant believe how tame my NG is lately. Ive learned so much about my hair needs this paste month. 

-My hair s keratin
-protein treatments after Ayurvedic and clay deep treatments = happy hair and scalp
-the 2 items above are the keys to a long stretch
-Toji hair density vitamins and biotin

Never stretched paste 14 weeks but I just might be able to do it this time. My BD is coming up in Nov so maybe I can stretch until then *fingers crossed*. Im also finally starting to put together an effective regimen but it still needs more work 

Once a week, I Prepoo with hair trigger and extra garlic oil added on scalp, massage, ceramide oil and fenugreek, kupur kachri paste layered on length. Baggy for 1 hour. 

Poo with a good moisturizing sulfate (will try diluting with app bottle tonight). 

Tresemme Naturals or VO5 R/O if following with henna. If not, just DC with Keratin product for 1 hour. If I need more moisture (which is a common occurrence) I will DIY with a clay masque by adding the paste to Wen 613, Shea Moisture raw deep masque, Tresemme Naturals, Nubian Heritage Hemp & Tamanu, AOGPB, GVP Paul Mitchell super strong treatment, etc.

Haven't finished working out my midweek cleanse yet.   I am one who mostly follows what I think my hair needs at the time based on hair behavior instead of a schedule. So sometimes I skip the midweek thing. 

All I know is, I love this HHJ!!


----------



## sunnieb

My hair and I are at odds today.

Can't bun it, can't do a half-up/half-down.....Ugh!  I have a dress up event to go to in a bit, so I just loaded it up with Carrot Oil and NTM, put in two tighter than tight bantu knots, and tied my scarf on as tight as I can stand it.

I have to start getting ready in about an hour, so I think I should be able to pull off some kind of style by then.

CAN. NOT. WAIT. TO. RELAX.  This 20 weeks post stuff is NOT the business!


----------



## freckledface

I never really understood to whole thing about naturals trying to make their curls clump. Now I get it and it's not a good look for me.  Lots of tangles smh. Let me see if I can get a style that will last me a whole week...


----------



## brownb83

Yesterday I did a perm rod set and today at Sam's club I was asked about my hair and if I'm natural blush:.  She thought it was my curl pattern lol

I love getting random compliments from strangers it makes all the DCing and sitting under the dryer worth it. She looked like she didn't believe me though.


----------



## SuchaLady

^^^ sperm rod


----------



## sunnieb

^^^^

I was trying to give brownb83 a chance to edit that part out!


----------



## Cattypus1

SuchaLady said:


> ^^^ sperm rod





sunnieb said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I was trying to give brownb83 a chance to edit that part out!



Maybe it really was a "sperm rod"...hmmm.  Giggle, giggle, giggle...I'm 12 again...


----------



## SuchaLady

^^^those would be some tight curls


----------



## Saludable84

brownb83 said:


> Yesterday I did a sperm rod set and today at Sam's club I was asked about my hair and if I'm natural blush:.  She thought it was my curl pattern lol
> 
> I love getting random compliments from strangers it makes all the DCing and sitting under the dryer worth it. She looked like she didn't believe me though.



Dying to do a perm rod set, just don't have the patience.

I don't get asked the natural questions anymore, but when I do a twist-out I get the random stares from people. I mean mug a lot, so I believe its one of the reasons I don't get asked questions lol.


----------



## brownb83

Cattypus1 said:


> Maybe it really was a "sperm rod"...hmmm.  Giggle, giggle, giggle...I'm 12 again...



Lol hahaha guys.... blush blush


----------



## divachyk

you ladies are funny!

If you followed my blog you'll know I had some relaxer issues this past period. I've made up in my mind to go back to a previous stylist from back in the day. I swore I'd never go back but my hair was at its best under her care....and that was being 100% salon dependent. She had my hair looking right but overbooked and that turned me off. However, I now have hair knowledge and can complete most of what I need from home which will overshadow the overbooking issue. I'll just let her relax, neutralize & I go home.


----------



## Mahsiah

brownb83 said:


> Yesterday I did a perm rod set and today at Sam's club I was asked about my hair and if I'm natural blush:.  She thought it was my curl pattern lol
> 
> I love getting random compliments from strangers it makes all the DCing and sitting under the dryer worth it. She looked like she didn't believe me though.



Got pics?


----------



## Jobwright

At the football game last night I wore a poney tail.  It was sooooo thick, at least thick for me, and I was so happy I could finally pull one off with a little hang time.  But I was a bit concerned what I would do with my hair.  I have a bit of an ear ache, probably from all the cowashing a dcing, so I didn't want to wash again until I get it cleared up.  So at the game last night, I asked my Dad what I should do with my hair for church, he said the wavy thing.  So I put 4 Bantu knots in after I m/s with Shea moisture Yucca Boabab leave in, sunflower oil and Shea Moisture Yucca And Aloe creamy milk.  Hope they are dry this morning!


----------



## bebezazueta

Jobwright said:


> At the football game last night I wore a poney tail.  It was sooooo thick, at least thick for me, and I was so happy I could finally pull one off with a little hang time.  But I was a bit concerned what I would do with my hair.  I have a bit of an ear ache, probably from all the cowashing a dcing, so I didn't want to wash again until I get it cleared up.  So at the game last night, I asked my Dad what I should do with my hair for church, he said the wavy thing.  So I put 4 Bantu knots in after I m/s with Shea moisture Yucca Boabab leave in, sunflower oil and Shea Moisture Yucca And Aloe creamy milk.  Hope they are dry this morning!



I think it is so cute that you asked your dad! And that he said the wavy thing!  AWWWWW!


----------



## mschristine

Started my personal no heat challenge until the end of November


----------



## Jobwright

bebezazueta said:


> I think it is so cute that you asked your dad! And that he said the wavy thing!  AWWWWW!



Yeah, it's an ongoing joke in my family what I will try on my and my DD's hair next.  I admit, I am a little obsessed, but its working!  They laugh but we keep growin...they are coming around though...And as every inch grows and is retained, they now are starting to ask for tips.  Yep, the battle is won with endurance.  And we WILL win!!!!  My husband and 2 sons are even talking about moisture protein balance and making suggestions too!  My Dad and my DH are my biggest advocates and cheerleaders.  Love those men!


----------



## danysedai

I'm going back to my Kerastase regimen. I stopped because of the price but the products offer me consistent results. I have suffered some setbacks that I didn't have while using K so yesterday I replenished on my staples ($$   ) and I am washing, rollersetting and bunning for the rest of the fall and winter.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm thirsting for a new weave!  Even though I just got this one.


----------



## Nyssa28

Design Essentials sensitive scalp relaxer is the truth! I self relaxed on Friday and love the results.  Now I want to try other products from this line. 


I used this method to apply the relaxer.  It was a lot easier than other methods that I've tried in the past.
http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?v=GPkSNjf8aBI

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

danysedai said:


> I'm going back to my Kerastase regimen. I stopped because of the price but the products offer me consistent results. I have suffered some setbacks that I didn't have while using K so yesterday I replenished on my staples ($$   ) and I am washing, rollersetting and bunning for the rest of the fall and winter.



Are the products really that good? Ive contemplated many times on trying the deep orange line. Oleo-Relax I believe.


----------



## SuchaLady

Totally unrelated to hair but I have nowhere else to put this  My degree finally came in the mail! Yes!!


----------



## brownb83

SuchaLady said:


> Totally unrelated to hair but I have nowhere else to put this  My degree finally came in the mail! Yes!!



Congrats)


----------



## Guinan

SuchaLady said:


> Totally unrelated to hair but I have nowhere else to put this  My degree finally came in the mail! Yes!!



Congrats:Flahsssss 

What's ur degree in?


----------



## SuchaLady

brownb83 said:


> Congrats)



Thank you brownb83


----------



## SuchaLady

pelohello said:


> Congrats:Flahsssss
> 
> What's ur degree in?



Thank you pelohello  I got my BBA in Management with a minor in Marketing. MBA starts in January


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Totally unrelated to hair but I have nowhere else to put this  My degree finally came in the mail! Yes!!



I know that feeling!

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## mshoneyfly

So I prob used a little too much protein in my prepoo wash session. Too lazy to DC. I m&s with a mango butter and various brands of hair milk concoction I made. Hair is always a little tangly while wet unless I use the right amount of moisture or a silicone finishing product. Relaxed ends stick together. I stopped trying to detangle while hair is wet. Its just too much breakage. Im baggying to gain some moisture. Then I will just tie on a scarf and bonnet and go to bed. 

In the morning, I will detangle, seal and use the barrel of the instyler to straighten the NG. The ends will be relatively straight so I will do 4-5 big pin curls to get some kinda style


----------



## sunnieb

Congrats SuchaLady! 

I remember that feeling!


----------



## Nix08

Congratulations SuchaLady :woohoo:


----------



## SuchaLady

Thank you ladies Nix08 sunnieb! One down with lots more to go


----------



## NaiyaAi

SuchaLady said:


> Totally unrelated to hair but I have nowhere else to put this  My degree finally came in the mail! Yes!!


I'm jealous. Two more semesters until I get mine. I set my hair goal to coincide with my graduation.


----------



## SuchaLady

Keep at it girl! This year was really one of the most happiest Ive ever had! It only gets better from here  NaiyaAi


----------



## Rnjones

SuchaLady said:


> Totally unrelated to hair but I have nowhere else to put this  My degree finally came in the mail! Yes!!



Congrats. It's a great feeling!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

For once, I'm not itching to relax. Lets see if I'm singing the same tune in 2 weeks.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## SuchaLady

Rnjones said:


> Congrats. It's a great feeling!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you Rnjones


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> Totally unrelated to hair but I have nowhere else to put this  My degree finally came in the mail! Yes!!


 
Awesome. Super Fantastic. Way to go. So, so proud of you sis. SuchaLady


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk Thank you so much lady  I joined LHCF freshman year in undergrad now I'm in the process of getting my Masters. Omg


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> @divachyk Thank you so much lady  I joined LHCF freshman year in undergrad now I'm in the process of getting my Masters. Omg


SuchaLady, yes -- keep going! You'll knock that out in no time.  Please, please, please participate in the all graduation ceremonies, especially the Masters. It's nothing cooler than having those weird looking things draped over your shoulder. I'm considering a Doctorate or Law Degree. I'm just not mentally ready at the moment.


----------



## JudithO

divachyk

In the process of moving, I lost my hair therapy wrap... Should I just buy another, or buy the hot heat wrap?


----------



## divachyk

JudithO said:


> @divachyk
> 
> In the process of moving, I lost my hair therapy wrap... Should I just buy another, or buy the hot heat wrap?


 
I prefer the Hot Head over Heat Therapy JudithO. Sorry you lost your cap but congrats (hopefully) on moving.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Loving my hair super dark (blue black). It's the healthiest and thickest it has looked in awhile, all due to changing the color!


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> divachyk Thank you so much lady  I joined LHCF freshman year in undergrad now I'm in the process of getting my Masters. Omg



I just finished my masters on December. It was a nice feeling. I was scared with my dissertation, but I moved that mountain like it was nothing. It gets better.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 said:


> I just finished my masters on December. It was a nice feeling. I was scared with my dissertation, but I moved that mountain like it was nothing. It gets better.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone



What was your Masters in?


----------



## brownb83

outspokenwallflower said:


> Loving my hair super dark (blue black). It's the healthiest and thickest it has looked in awhile, all due to changing the color!



Dye or rinse?


----------



## Mahsiah

It amuses me how man can send people to the moon/mars but there is no simple way to revert relaxed hair to natural


----------



## SuchaLady

BKT is the closest thing we have to that ^^^


----------



## bebezazueta

SuchaLady Saludable84

Congrats on your respective graduations!  I'm loving the encouragement and positivity in this thread!


----------



## SuchaLady

Thank you so much bebezazueta! 
I'm thankful for all of you allowing me to share here in a hair thread. No one was home when I checked the mail and I had to tell someone


----------



## bebezazueta

SuchaLady said:


> Thank you so much bebezazueta!
> I'm thankful for all of you allowing me to share here in a hair thread. No one was home when I checked the mail and I had to tell someone



YAY!  We love good news!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I feel a hair set back approaching if I dont find a way to wash my hair asap!


----------



## danysedai

Saludable84 said:


> Are the products really that good? Ive contemplated many times on trying the deep orange line. Oleo-Relax I believe.



They are great on my hair but pricey $$$ for my pockets. The thing is, where I live in Canada, there are some BSS but the selection is not that great. Many of the products I like I have to order online (my beloved Alfaparf for example, and some dominican products). I can buy Kerastase at several salons closeby. I've tried Redken but most of their products do not produce the same results on my hair. Kerastase shampoos are very concentrated, you only need a little. The masks, although great for  my hair, offer very little product for the price so I am alternating btwn those and my usual masks. I am using the orange line(oleo relax) and the green line(ciment, full of ceramides) and also the oleo fusion vials and the ciment vials. 

Pm me if you want a list of the products I use and how they work for me   Take into account that the shampoos are not sulfate free if you are into that (I'm not) and contain silicones (which I love)


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I feel a hair set back approaching if I dont find a way to wash my hair asap!



pre_medicalrulz can you take baths? How about washing while in the bathtub like people do to babies?  You have a lot of hair so that may not work. Lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> pre_medicalrulz can you take baths? How about washing while in the bathtub like people do to babies?  You have a lot of hair so that may not work. Lol



Lol no I cant take baths just yet, only showers. But the issue is not being able to lift my arms over my head. Sigh....


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz do you have a niece or something? Nieces and nephews are like little servants if you ask me


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> pre_medicalrulz do you have a niece or something? Nieces and nephews are like little servants if you ask me



BOL!!!!!!!!! No but now I want one. *evil grin*

You gave me an idea though. My mommy can help me. She lives an hour away but if I offer to feed her she'll be there! 

Thanks hun!


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol no I cant take baths just yet, only showers. But the issue is not being able to lift my arms over my head. Sigh....



pre_medicalrulz, I must have missed something. Hope all is well.


----------



## brownb83

It's here!!! My LCL is here!!! 

Wash day might come a day early.

Y'all should've seen me running towards the Fedex man he was scared. Lol


----------



## Mahsiah

I think I wanna start adding honey to my deep conditioners...


----------



## Mahsiah

I'm in my room making my own deep conditioner feeling like a chemist 

I put some dabur vatika oil in my conditioner which itself smells like nutmeg, mixed with my other deep conditioners has my room smelling like sweet potato pies


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Mahsiah said:


> I think I wanna start adding honey to my deep conditioners...



I always add honey to my DC and I love it! I'm almost out now and need to restock  I hope you like it as well!!


----------



## shasha8685

My next relaxer day is scheduled for October 2nd.

Believe me when I say...I am ready.


----------



## Saludable84

shasha8685 said:


> My next relaxer day is scheduled for October 2nd.  Believe me when I say...I am ready.



Mine is the 3rd!

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## sunnieb

sunnieb said:


> Just ordered my Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp Relaxer!  I used a new online retailer (sleekhair.com), so I'll be sure to post about my experience.
> 
> They were $30 cheaper than my usual eBay vendor and they had a coupon code (AUTUMN13) for free shipping!



Received my order yesterday.  Great communication from the company with my order status and updates.

They also emailed me a coupon for $15 off my next purchase of $130.  I probably won't be ordering anything that expensive, but it's a nice gesture.  

I will definitely keep this website in my favorites.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

brownb83 said:


> Dye or rinse?



brownb83 In between both, lol. It's a demi permanent by Redken; a blue black formula I found.


----------



## Guinan

Today was the 1st time me washing my hair since my relaxer two weeks ago. My hair was effortless to wash with no tangles and matting. I was considering going natural but long stretchers really puts things in perspective. IDK if I have the energy to deal with that added drama. But I never say never. 

2weeks ago was the 1st time I self relaxed my whole head, and I must say I did a pretty good job. My hair is the exact texture that I wanted. I still have a wave pattern w/o the coarseness. 

Since I decided to start enjoying my hair more and less PS, I plan on DC my hair 2x's a week instead of my usual once a week. For 2morrow I plan on wearing a braidout on airdried hair.

HHJ


----------



## Guinan

No braidout for me. I decided to rock my airdried hair for the next couple of days. #bighairdontcare


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

My new growth is out of control!  My relaxer is scheduled for 10/16 and I don't know how I'm gonna make it!


----------



## mschristine

I'm so bored with my hair..I'm just going to let it grow and do its own thing for a while. I'll still M&S every night and deep condition twice a week. Styling..up everyday..no heat..just maintenance


----------



## Lilmama1011

mschristine said:


> I'm so bored with my hair..I'm just going to let it grow and do its own thing for a while. I'll still M&S every night and deep condition twice a week. Styling..up everyday..no heat..just maintenance



Me too, I wear flexi rods mostly, just curls in general and want to wear it straight but don't want to flat iron, I will probably wait until October 8 when I get a fresh relaxer and roller set and not have to flat iron even though I shouldn't because I'm going to want to cut because my hair isn't even all around


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Finally washed my hair. Smh Looks like I will be cutting back to WL. My ends are atrocious! ;(


----------



## sunnieb

Why does my scalp always start to itch a few days before my scheduled relaxer????????


----------



## Lilmama1011

sunnieb said:


> Why does my scalp always start to itch a few days before my scheduled relaxer????????



Because you know you shouldn't be scratching lol


----------



## brownb83

DCing under my LCL but I had to put a headland around my plastic cap because the dryer kept pulling it off my head.

One thing I have noticed is that this dryer is not uncomfortable to sit under like my old table top dryer


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> Why does my scalp always start to itch a few days before my scheduled relaxer????????



My old stylist is hitting me up hard for me to come in. I got a lot of new growth going on and I don't trust anyone with it until I get a touch up.


----------



## Jewell

Next touch-up was scheduled for Oct 3, but my ng is so smooth that I will wait til Nov. 3 instead (17 wks instead of 13).


----------



## Mahsiah

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Finally washed my hair. Smh Looks like I will be cutting back to WL. My ends are atrocious! ;(



what is your goal length? pre_medicalrulz. I think I'll stop at full MBL.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Mahsiah said:


> what is your goal length? pre_medicalrulz. I think I'll stop at full MBL.



It was (is) WL. Since I've reached it awhile back, its just doing whatever it wants.


----------



## freckledface

So I have some relaxer from my last touchup (15weeks ago) can I use it still? It'slye so no mixing and it's been in the fridge. I was told that helps...


----------



## freckledface

*whines* Im not ready to relax! But I have a wedding to.go to and won't have much time to do my hair! I have to work 5am to 2pm then its a hour away at 5pm! I don't even know these people!! It's my SO's friends ugghhh


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

freckledface said:


> *whines* Im not ready to relax! But I have a wedding to.go to and won't have much time to do my hair! I have to work 5am to 2pm then its a hour away at 5pm! I don't even know these people!! It's my SO's friends ugghhh



Lol if that's the case then save your relaxer when you're ready & throw your hair in a classic bun & call it a day. Lol


----------



## Nix08

freckledface said:


> So I have some relaxer from my last touchup (15weeks ago) can I use it still? It'slye so no mixing and it's been in the fridge. I was told that helps...


 
I would and have


----------



## yoleee

My salon wish today just made me decide to go back to being a DIYER. Ugh, she committed every hair sin in the book!!!


----------



## freckledface

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol if that's the case then save your relaxer when you're ready & throw your hair in a classic bun & call it a day. Lol



Lol that's EXACTLY how I feel. Maybe I can add a bang or something. I'll okay around and see what u cab come up with tonight.


----------



## NaiyaAi

yoleee said:


> My salon wish today just made me decide to go back to being a DIYER. Ugh, she committed every hair sin in the book!!!


yoleee Oh no! What happened?


----------



## yoleee

NaiyaAi said:


> yoleee Oh no! What happened?



The better question would be what didn't she do. Lets see, she washed my hair twice,dced me, and then washed me again. Then she proceeded to brush my wet hair. Then she blow dried my hair with no heat protectant, combed it out with a fine tooth comb, and flat ironed it and then curled it. Ughhh I felt violated!


----------



## Lilmama1011

yoleee said:


> The better question would be what didn't she do. Lets see, she washed my hair twice,dced me, and then washed me again. Then she proceeded to brush my wet hair. Then she blow dried my hair with no heat protectant, combed it out with a fine tooth comb, and flat ironed it and then curled it. Ughhh I felt violated!



Why would she wash it after deep conditioning, that's when I would of at least said something what was the point of conditioning it?!


----------



## NaiyaAi

Lilmama1011 said:


> Why would she wash it after deep conditioning, that's when I would of at least said something what was the point of conditioning it?!


Agreed. That's when I would've asked for someone else or gotten out of that salon.


----------



## yoleee

NaiyaAi said:


> Agreed. That's when I would've asked for someone else or gotten out of that salon.



She is the owner and only black stylist in the salon. I wish I had said something. My hair is dry and crunchy and my left edges are extremely thin!


----------



## Mahsiah

I want to use henna on my hair but I'm so scared
erplexed


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I just wanna make a point. Some relaxed heads (like me) need to PS for healthy (no breakage) retention. Without protecting my ends there will be no progress for me to show. But ppl keep telling me that I dont need the wigs to get my length. So, I tried it. I went 20 weeks with no wigs. Wore my hair out or an occassional pin-up for 20 weeks then got a relaxer. Not only did my retention suck but I also received breakage at the nape that gives the thinning look. Now I have to cut 2 inches and start again. Smh With that said, lemme throw my wigs back on & do what I've always known that worked for ME.


----------



## Nix08

Mahsiah said:


> I want to use henna on my hair but I'm so scared
> erplexed



Mahsiah  did henna for the first time a couple weeks ago and like you I was so scared.   I kept it simple and it truly was painless. . In fact I'm going to do it again this weekend  I only left it on for 2 hours that first time do the color change was barely noticeable I will leave it for 3 this time.


----------



## Cattypus1

Mahsiah said:


> I want to use henna on my hair but I'm so scared erplexed


Don't be afraid unless you have gray in the front like me.  Henna without some help from indigo or Amla will turn gray a red-orange that is not cute.  I'm still working on my color but I love the thickness of my strands.  Go for it!


----------



## sunnieb

Waking up the morning after relaxing,  I always do the same thing.

Sleepily sit up, slide off my scarf, have a "what the....." moment because there's NO newgrowth!  

I love meeting my scalp again!


----------



## Lilmama1011

sunnieb said:


> Waking up the morning after relaxing,  I always do the same thing.
> 
> Sleepily sit up, slide off my scarf, have a "what the....." moment because there's NO newgrowth!
> 
> I love meeting my scalp again!



Or deep conditioning and feeling my hair in the plastic cap feeling bald lol sunnieb


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> Waking up the morning after relaxing,  I always do the same thing.
> 
> Sleepily sit up, slide off my scarf, have a "what the....." moment because there's NO newgrowth!
> 
> I love meeting my scalp again!



Sounds good! Can u believe that I have made it to 15 weeks! That's amazing for me! I just put some conditioner in relaxer method


----------



## sunnieb

Lilmama1011 said:


> Or deep conditioning and feeling my hair in the plastic cap feeling bald lol sunnieb



Lilmama1011 you are so right!  It takes a few washes for me to get used to feeling my scalp.



shortdub78 said:


> Sounds good! Can u believe that I have made it to 15 weeks! That's amazing for me! I just put some conditioner in relaxer method



Congrats shortdub78!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sunnieb How did your stretch & bunning pan out? Any relaxer update?


----------



## Mahsiah

The only thing I hate about fresh relaxers is that my hair looks super thin.


----------



## sunnieb

pre_medicalrulz said:


> sunnieb How did your stretch & bunning pan out? Any relaxer update?



pre_medicalrulz I think this was an awesome stretch!  My ends look fab and I know it's from all the bunning. I'm going to swang my hair around this week and bun heavily until February.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Reconstructors vs Hard Protien

I've used reconstructors at every wash but now that Im wearing my hair out more frequently, Im thinking of incorporating hard protein treatments. However Im still weighing if its necessary. Any opinions?


----------



## brownb83

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Reconstructors vs Hard Protien
> 
> I've used reconstructors at every wash but now that Im wearing my hair out more frequently, Im thinking of incorporating hard protein treatments. However Im still weighing if its necessary. Any opinions?



I use the ours pack weekly, I think that's a light protein . I have never used a heavy one.

I wear my hair out 5 days a week and I don't experience any breakage


----------



## kikisf

brownb83 said:


> I use the ours pack weekly, I think that's a light protein . I have never used a heavy one.
> 
> I wear my hair out 5 days a week and I don't experience any breakage



Thanks for that information. My husband really likes my hair out so it is good to see someone else have success with that.


----------



## TLC1020

14 weeks post this week, washed and deep condition yesterday and it felt great! Will be relaxing in October, not sure exactly when.. 

HHG Ladies


----------



## brownb83

I bought aunt Jackies knot on my watch detangler and i really like it!

It comes in a regular bottle not a spray one, so I mixed a 6oz spray bottle half water half product. It deta angles like a dream.

I clariflifed my hair today wow it feels so much better. I should go back to doing that on my once a week washes.


----------



## Mahsiah

lol @ people still being mad over relaxed hair in 2013. chile..


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I just wanna make a point. Some relaxed heads (like me) need to PS for healthy (no breakage) retention. Without protecting my ends there will be no progress for me to show. But ppl keep telling me that I dont need the wigs to get my length. So, I tried it. I went 20 weeks with no wigs. Wore my hair out or an occassional pin-up for 20 weeks then got a relaxer. Not only did my retention suck but I also received breakage at the nape that gives the thinning look. Now I have to cut 2 inches and start again. Smh With that said, lemme throw my wigs back on & do what I've always known that worked for ME.



GIRL!!  I'm so sorry you're having a setback!!!  I know you enjoyed bun droppin' on them here and there, but I'm with you ENDS MUST BE PROTECTED.  I enjoy wearing my hair out a week after relaxer and then I'm right back to buns and French braids.  But I have an idea for you.  You have serious motivation and discipline when it comes to high retention via low maintenance of wigging it. I know I speak for a lot us who LOVE YOUR PROGRESS PICS . So er um, why don't you start your own challenge of hiding your hair for the next quarter?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> GIRL!!  I'm so sorry you're having a setback!!!  I know you enjoyed bun droppin' on them here and there, but I'm with you ENDS MUST BE PROTECTED.  I enjoy wearing my hair out a week after relaxer and then I'm right back to buns and French braids.  But I have an idea for you.  You have serious motivation and discipline when it comes to high retention via low maintenance of wigging it. I know I speak for a lot us who LOVE YOUR PROGRESS PICS . So er um, why don't you start your own challenge of hiding your hair for the next quarter?



Lol! That sounds like a good idea. Maybe when I get a cut at my next relaxer & start fresh.


----------



## naija24

Wishing my hair would grow longer faster. I have six inches to APL  that's forever from now. Ill probably grow another 1.5 inches by the end of this year. I'm so jealous of all these ladies with swanging locks of hair.

I'm starting to feel like it is easier to grow long hair if natural.


----------



## SuchaLady

Weave removal


----------



## SuchaLady

The relaxed slander


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

My ends look funny. I washed last Friday but from the looks of things, I may need to cowash tonight. Smh


----------



## brownb83

Relaxed hair can't be healthy huh? Oh ok well I guess natural hair can't be dry huh? 

Really? Ok...


----------



## bebezazueta

What's going on y'all?  I'm not seeing these negative relaxed hair comments. I'm ready to relaxed bun drop with an over the shoulder hair flip all up in here!  LOL!


----------



## FelaShrine

Mahsiah said:


> lol @ people still being mad over relaxed hair in 2013. chile..



should i even ask where 

anyway i used the Komaza matani leave-in last wash day. So far i like it. I def wanna get the spray. Jen suggested it and I do think it would be good for me..


----------



## sunnieb

bebezazueta said:


> What's going on y'all?  I'm not seeing these negative relaxed hair comments. I'm ready to relaxed bun drop with an over the shoulder hair flip all up in here!  LOL!



bebezazueta - I wanna know too!  

***Dramatically flips freshly relaxed hurr***


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Ok sooooo how do I baggy cause for the first time, my ends need it until Im able to get it cut. I pray it wont backfire with soggy ends & then break off anyway. Lol


----------



## SuchaLady

> Now she looks so plain jane. But if it makes her happy then fine. Glad I stopped getting relaxers. My natural hair has more body then most relaxed hair.



I guess she wanted a cookie


----------



## FelaShrine

where is that from?


----------



## SuchaLady

The You Got a Relaxer now you're pretty again thread.


----------



## mochalocks

Oh my at that post in the other thread.


----------



## NaiyaAi

SMH. Some people need to grow up. A LHCF member should know better, too.


----------



## Mahsiah

Say if you got an inch and half of new growth because you used a growth aid, but it's only been 4/5 weeks since your last relaxer, is it ok to rerelax or?


----------



## NaiyaAi

Mahsiah said:


> Say if you got an inch and half of new growth because you used a growth aid, but it's only been 4/5 weeks since your last relaxer, is it ok to rerelax or?


I say yes, if that's the amount of new growth you normally have when you relax.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

gbunnie said:


> pre_medicalrulz...those puppies are so adorable; what's the breed?



gbunnie

I have no idea but I want them!! LOL! Maybe Pomeranians.


----------



## JudithO

First of all divachyk you made me order $80 of bulk teas today... My shedding better reduce... Lol

Haven't washed my hair in 2 weeks... we moved, and I lost my conditioning cap in the process... Had to order another one but its taking forever to arrive

againstallodds girl... I bought the kanechom cos of you.... Lol... All you PJ pushers... It better work.. Lol

I'm probably 8 weeks post not... Nt relaxing till mid October... May need to put my hair in box braid by the week end so I make it there without harm to my hair. 

I wore my hair out once this week... Felt weird... Felt dry... Back into my buns...


----------



## JudithO

pre_medicalrulz

Sorry for your setback... I cannot dare wear my hair out... I wouldn't retain anything... Hair is much too fine.... Maybe try bunning? You don't have to wig it...


----------



## JudithO

All together I've not been taking much care of my hair and I need to get back on it.... School, life has been hectic... + I'm putting on weight, don't know why.... Feeling down altogether... Clothes don't fit...


----------



## FelaShrine

^maybe youre baking a little sister


----------



## JudithO

FelaShrine said:


> ^maybe your baking a little sister



Lolol .... I have a lot of things to say to this.. But since I'm pro all-babies-are-a-precious-gift.... Ill just say, naaaaa.... Nothing but lots of eba baking in there.... Lol

Amen @ a 2015 baby girl tho...


----------



## bebezazueta

Mahsiah said:


> Say if you got an inch and half of new growth because you used a growth aid, but it's only been 4/5 weeks since your last relaxer, is it ok to rerelax or?



Spill the beans!  What growth aide you using?  And me personally would at least wait 6 weeks if you have to relax.


----------



## Lilmama1011

bebezazueta said:


> Spill the beans!  What growth aide you using?  And me personally would at least wait 6 weeks if you have to relax.



Make sure you mention me when she tells you  bebezazueta


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> I guess she wanted a cookie



Yes, I saw that. But who asked you? That's how I felt. Its funny too because I told my friend yesterday that when my hair is straight some naturals give me the stank eye but when its in a twist out, naturals actually smile at me, and then there are always those who are just mad that my hair is longer. It just goes to show who is really happy with themselves and who is conforming for approval. The comment didn't get me mad, it made me laugh because I'm beginning to think these comments are due to low self esteem. 

naija24, that's not true. Either route you go hair growth takes time. Like I told sunnieb, you just got to get over the hump. It's seems like a stretch but a year goes by like nothing sometimes and you hair will probably SL before then.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

JudithO said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Sorry for your setback... I cannot dare wear my hair out... I wouldn't retain anything... Hair is much too fine.... Maybe try bunning? You don't have to wig it...



Yea I cowashed & rocking a bun today. Buns are a lil tricky for me as well because I can also get a setback quick from these. For now the buns will have to do.


----------



## Kay.Dee

Relaxed ladies...my hair has taken a beating over the last year and a half.
I've been babying it the last 9 months and it's been coming around, but I'm still looking for a moisturizer for the winter.

Moved to Korea this past January and was not prepared for this awful weather, I'm from TX so I've never had to deal with cold like this.  My normal moisturizer (S-Curl, BeeMine Balanced Moisturizer) did not work well.

I plan on wigging it through the winter but I still need a good moisturizer, any recommendations will be greatly appreciated.  I'm a 4 b/c, my hair does really well with glycerin but that didn't pan out too well last winter.  I want to order before it gets cold so I can test it out.


----------



## Saludable84

Kay.Dee said:


> Relaxed ladies...my hair has taken a beating over the last year and a half. I've been babying it the last 9 months and it's been coming around, but I'm still looking for a moisturizer for the winter.  Moved to Korea this past January and was not prepared for this awful weather, I'm from TX so I've never had to deal with cold like this.  My normal moisturizer (S-Curl, BeeMine Balanced Moisturizer) did not work well.  I plan on wigging it through the winter but I still need a good moisturizer, any recommendations will be greatly appreciated.  I'm a 4 b/c, my hair does really well with glycerin but that didn't pan out too well last winter.  I want to order before it gets cold so I can test it out.



Try something that is water based (not sure what the product options are out there) but in colder weather, the trick for me is to ether use butters and seal with light oils or use water/cream based moisturizers and seal with heavy oils or pomades. If the weather is dry, I probably would suggest going easy on butters and opting for water based products instead. I also keep my hair as straight as possible in winter as that helps with moisturizing.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## beautyintheyes

JudithO said:


> All together I've not been taking much care of my hair and I need to get back on it.... School, life has been hectic... + I'm putting on weight, don't know why.... Feeling down altogether... Clothes don't fit...



girl I have the same problem I just realized how much weight this morning trying to trt on jean when I haven worn in 3 year school suck! My hair is not the greatest as well


----------



## divachyk

I've been working on revamping the blog and haven't been on much but I can clearly see I've missed some juicy gossip. Let me surf the forum to see what's up. I'm up for cliff notes as I'm lazy and hate sifting through clutter to find the gem. 

sunnieb, glad it went well. 

Mahsiah, my goal is MBL - made it. WL is gravy but I can take it or leave it. Since I'm here, I'mma ride the wave for a minute to see what happens.

yoleee, sorry that happened. Start scalp massaging those edges with jbco stat!

pre_medicalrulz, don't let them talk you off your game next time around. I'm sorry you will forfeit some length but you'll be back in no time. Your hair grows at a great rate. I don't hide under weaves and do ok. However, I don't let my hair hang much either. I keep it pinned up & put away in some random style. 

JudithO, girl, hush yo' mouf' -  The key to tea rinsing?  Consistency and soaking vs. rinsing. Check my blog entry on that.  

againstallodds, I was considering kanechom(sp) but politely stepped off the ledge and kept with the current stash. 

Kay.Dee, sorry chica. My go-to in the winter is AfroVeda Coco Latte  Thick. Creamy. Delivers great moisture. My hair held up in the Nevada heat. I haven't experienced an icy winter but I do know my hair feels gret all winter long so long as I don't get fancy and experiment with other products too much.


----------



## mochalocks

Anyone use optimum's new line of products called Alma legend?


----------



## Saludable84

mochalocks said:


> Anyone use optimum's new line of products called Alma legend?


EbonyCPrincess wrote about it on longing for length I believe. The relaxer apparently leaves build up.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## NaiyaAi

My scalp has been so sore from me adding sublimed sulfur to my scalp mix, but all of a sudden I have new growth in places where my hair usually grows more slowly than the rest of my head. Eleven days until my next relaxer and I can't wait!


----------



## mochalocks

Saludable84 said:


> EbonyCPrincess wrote about it on longing for length I believe. The relaxer apparently leaves build up.  Please excuse my iPhone



Oh ok I purchased the nightly treatment hairdress creme, I'm going to try it out tonight.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I didn't take my bun down last night, I slept in it. It was annoying as heck! But Im tired of the unnecessary manipulation & seeing unnecessary strands landing on my white kittens. Smh

Im keeping this bun in until next week when its time for another cowash. 

My hair loooooooved that last cowash or whatever it was a few days ago. I should do that more often. I put conditioner on dry hair and went about my business. That evening I rinsed it out & can somebody say COTTON?!?! Oh yeaaaa! My ends were so loving that. My ends are so spolied. *wink*


----------



## NaiyaAi

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I didn't take my bun down last night, I slept in it. It was annoying as heck! But Im tired of the unnecessary manipulation & seeing unnecessary strands landing on my white kittens. Smh
> 
> Im keeping this bun in until next week when its time for another cowash.
> 
> My hair loooooooved that last cowash or whatever it was a few days ago. I should do that more often. I put conditioner on dry hair and went about my business. That evening I rinsed it out & can somebody say COTTON?!?! Oh yeaaaa! My ends were so loving that. My ends are so spolied. *wink*


pre_medicalrulz What kind of conditioner was it?


----------



## Guinan

Cowashing today. Just bought a conditioner from target. It's called "yes to carrots". I can't wait to try it. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## KinkyRN

pelohello said:


> Cowashing today. Just was a conditioner from target. It's called "yes to carrots". I can't wait to try it. Has anyone tried it?



I liked it very moisturizing and protein free!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

NaiyaAi said:


> pre_medicalrulz What kind of conditioner was it?



Nothing special. Just a lil ol Tresemme conditioner. Lol


----------



## againstallodds

JudithO said:


> First of all divachyk you made me order $80 of bulk teas today... My shedding better reduce... Lol
> 
> Haven't washed my hair in 2 weeks... we moved, and I lost my conditioning cap in the process... Had to order another one but its taking forever to arrive
> 
> againstallodds girl... I bought the kanechom cos of you.... Lol... All you PJ pushers... It better work.. Lol
> 
> I'm probably 8 weeks post not... Nt relaxing till mid October... May need to put my hair in box braid by the week end so I make it there without harm to my hair.
> 
> I wore my hair out once this week... Felt weird... Felt dry... Back into my buns...



JudithO I can't wait to hear what you think about it!


----------



## mschristine

Moisturized and sealed my hair tonight and I saw my hair suck up all of my moisturizer and oil. My hair has been soaking up everything I put in it everyday. I'm going to clarify my hair tomorrow and do a strong protein (aphogee 2 step) and DC for hours since I have absolutely nothing to do


----------



## brownb83

brownb83 said:


> I relaxed today!!!
> 
> I use silk elements regular.
> 
> Gonna be up late rollersetting, but I don't care lol. I can see my scalp. Thank god almighty I can see my scalp.



Thank goodness I documented this!!

I almost forgot how many weeks post I was.

Well I got a inch of new growth already...

Cardio ain't  no joke!


----------



## Guinan

KinkyRN said:


> I liked it very moisturizing and protein free!



OMG!!! I just finished using this conditioner & its AMAZING! It has great slip & really moisturized my hair. I think I might have to make this my new DC


----------



## Guinan

divachyk, I think it's the usual relaxed hair bashing debate. I'm soooo tired of it. I think that is one of the main reason I won't be renewing my subscription. 

I'm venting, but it seems like some of the naturals can make all sorts of comments about relaxed hair & its ok but if a relaxed haired person DARES make a comment its blasphemy. It also bothers me that some of the naturals still continue to say that most relaxed hair is limp and lifeless but the minute u comment on the squirrel nest that they call a style it's a problem. Or when a natural post a pic of a hairstyle (even if its jacked) they'll get comments of how gorg and beautiful it is or the post will get thanked to high heaven, but the minute a relaxed head makes a thread, it gets lost in the tumble weeds.

However, I would luv to know what drama I missed too So any cliffys would be great


----------



## brownb83

pelohello said:


> divachyk, I think it's the usual relaxed hair bashing debate. I'm soooo tired of it. I think that is one of the main reason I won't be renewing my subscription.
> 
> I'm venting, but it seems like some of the naturals can make all sorts of comments about relaxed hair & its ok but if a relaxed haired person DARES make a comment its blasphemy. It also bothers me that some of the naturals still continue to say that most relaxed hair is limp and lifeless but the minute u comment on the squirrel nest that they call a style it's a problem. Or when a natural post a pic of a hairstyle (even if its jacked) they'll get comments of how gorg and beautiful it is or the post will get thanked to high heaven, but the minute a relaxed head makes a thread, it gets lost in the tumble weeds.
> 
> However, I would luv to know what drama I missed too So any cliffys would be great



Thanks is not enough.....


----------



## NaiyaAi

pelohello said:


> @divachyk, I think it's the usual relaxed hair bashing debate. I'm soooo tired of it. I think that is one of the main reason I won't be renewing my subscription.
> 
> I'm venting, but it seems like some of the naturals can make all sorts of comments about relaxed hair & its ok but if a relaxed haired person DARES make a comment its blasphemy. It also bothers me that some of the naturals still continue to say that most relaxed hair is limp and lifeless but the minute u comment on the squirrel nest that they call a style it's a problem. Or when a natural post a pic of a hairstyle (even if its jacked) they'll get comments of how gorg and beautiful it is or the post will get thanked to high heaven, but the minute a relaxed head makes a thread, it gets lost in the tumble weeds.
> 
> *However, I would luv to know what drama I missed too* So any cliffys would be great


pelohello

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=19002031&postcount=18



> Now she looks so plain jane. But if it makes her happy then fine. Glad I  stopped getting relaxers. My natural hair has more body then most  relaxed hair.



That's what they were talking about.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pelohello said:


> divachyk, I think it's the usual relaxed hair bashing debate. I'm soooo tired of it. I think that is one of the main reason I won't be renewing my subscription.
> 
> I'm venting, but it seems like some of the naturals can make all sorts of comments about relaxed hair & its ok but if a relaxed haired person DARES make a comment its blasphemy. It also bothers me that some of the naturals still continue to say that most relaxed hair is limp and lifeless but the minute u comment on the squirrel nest that they call a style it's a problem. Or when a natural post a pic of a hairstyle (even if its jacked) they'll get comments of how gorg and beautiful it is or the post will get thanked to high heaven, but the minute a relaxed head makes a thread, it gets lost in the tumble weeds.
> 
> However, I would luv to know what drama I missed too So any cliffys would be great



BOL!!!! LMBO!!!!! ROTHFL!!!!! Guuurl Im sure you said what most relaxed heads be thinking but never say! My lil cousin overheard a natural woman trying to convince me to go natural in the mall & she turned around & yell, 'NOT ERRRRBODY WANNA WEAR PUBIC HURRS ON DEY HEAD!' 

LMBO!!!!!!! I just died!!!


----------



## quirkydimples

pre_medicalrulz said:


> BOL!!!! LMBO!!!!! ROTHFL!!!!! Guuurl Im sure you said what most relaxed heads be thinking but never say! My lil cousin overheard a natural woman trying to convince me to go natural in the mall & she turned around & yell, 'NOT ERRRRBODY WANNA WEAR PUBIC HURRS ON DEY HEAD!'  LMBO!!!!!!! I just died!!!



Okay! Those two posts just made me cry I was laughing so hard. Squirrel's nest?! Pubes?! Too much. Lol.


----------



## mochalocks

Lol.  You ladies are hilarious in this thread.


----------



## NaiyaAi

pelohello said:


> I think it's the usual relaxed hair bashing debate. I'm soooo tired of it. I think that is one of the main reason I won't be renewing my subscription.
> 
> I'm venting, but *it seems like some of the naturals can make all sorts of comments about relaxed hair & its ok but if a relaxed haired person DARES make a comment its blasphemy. It also bothers me that some of the naturals still continue to say that most relaxed hair is limp and lifeless but the minute u comment on the squirrel nest that they call a style it's a problem.* Or when a natural post a pic of a hairstyle (even if its jacked) they'll get comments of how gorg and beautiful it is or the post will get thanked to high heaven, but the minute a relaxed head makes a thread, it gets lost in the tumble weeds.
> 
> However, I would luv to know what drama I missed too So any cliffys would be great



Had an encounter with this tonight. There's a girl at my school who is a self-proclaimed "Natural Hair Enthusiast." She's always making snide remarks about my hair because I'm relaxed, meanwhile her ends are dyed blonde and in horrendous shape but if I ever said anything about her hair she'd probably try to kill me.


----------



## Lilmama1011

pelohello said:


> divachyk, I think it's the usual relaxed hair bashing debate. I'm soooo tired of it. I think that is one of the main reason I won't be renewing my subscription.
> 
> I'm venting, but it seems like some of the naturals can make all sorts of comments about relaxed hair & its ok but if a relaxed haired person DARES make a comment its blasphemy. It also bothers me that some of the naturals still continue to say that most relaxed hair is limp and lifeless but the minute u comment on the squirrel nest that they call a style it's a problem. Or when a natural post a pic of a hairstyle (even if its jacked) they'll get comments of how gorg and beautiful it is or the post will get thanked to high heaven, but the minute a relaxed head makes a thread, it gets lost in the tumble weeds.
> 
> However, I would luv to know what drama I missed too So any cliffys would be great



Birds nest lol


----------



## divachyk

I see we're doing some venting tonight. Carry on.


----------



## mochalocks

I really want to try this hot air brush roller, now that I saw this girl on Instagram use it on her hair.    

I think I'm turning into a product junkie.


----------



## SuchaLady

We're being messy?  Okay cool. 

Do not come around saying how your natural hair is so much better than your relaxed hair. If my hair was eye length I would be excited to have hair for once in my life too.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think seriously a lot of ladies need to follow if you don't have nothing nice to say keep it moving. It's ok not to like something but bashing is a no:no they need to make a "this person is bashing button " to alert the mods and they need to get the mod's attention and and get a certain amount of strikes and be banned. I'm pretty sure a lot of people want i make certain threads but then say forget it because of the feistiness. We all established relaxed and natural hair can look nice and be healthy. I swear the "blacks can't stick together" thing is true. We always having full out wars among each other. It's obvious we as a people still have problems. White people use to get  perms (chemical process that makes hair curl in case some people don't know) and I'm pretty sure they wasn't doing the my hair is better than your thing and your a sell out thing. I have relaxed hair and personally if someone makes a  horrible comment about natural hair I get offended and might say something because if I decided to not relax one day, my hair will be natural and I don't want these people to continue to say these things about the way my natural hair grows out my scalp. If people just think of a relaxer as a style people choose to wear than it would be better. Now the only problem I have is the ones weaving it up and not taking care of their hair because they feel like "oh well I will wear weave for the rest of my life " which I have a  ex friend who has said and i personally think she is trifling. I think relaxed and natural hair is beautiful regardless when you take care of it.


----------



## SuchaLady

Now I will be honest girls and say I'm considering transitioning (due to extreme underprocessed hair and random textures) but there is a catch  I will be using a BKT that gives me straight hair but rinses out after 4-6 months. My hair will be straight just 99.9% of the time anyway  I'm not gonna do braid outs, twist outs, or wash n goes  But I would never come on LHCF and talk about how I will never relax my hair again. Matter of fact, you all will have to physically remove and/or ban me from your threads.  

And that's it I go through with it


----------



## mshoneyfly

NaiyaAi said:


> pelohello http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=19002031&postcount=18  That's what they were talking about.



I haven't commented on this whole debate...mainly bc Im new to LHCF and my HHJ. Im texturized but its basically relaxed due my fine texture. That video of the girl going back to a relaxer was just sad bc the stylist totally overprocessed her hair. He really didn't seem to know exactly what he was talking about, IMO. Now I know that is NOT what healthy relaxed hair should look like.  Every other vid after that ine shows the girl wearing a weave or wig. I wanted to see how her hair survived that harsh relaxer. 

And now for natural hair... I personally like it when the curls, coils , kinks are defined. Whether this is achieved naturally, with a good product or with the help of a braid out, twist out or bantu knits doesn't matter. But I cant stand undefined natural hair!! It just looks uncombed and nappy. Sorry if this offends some people but I wanted to get that off my chest.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Guinan

^^^mshoneyfly, I also LOVE natural hair when its defined or a nice afro but when it looks like a matted field of dry vines, I just dont understand it. Just to say ur natural???

Thanks Ladies for letting me vent


----------



## MileHighDiva

Ladies, I read some of the offender's posts in another part of the forum.  Clearly, they're a troll.  Please don't let the offender keep you from renewing your membership.  Especially, when that poster has never posted a pic of their hair.  At least, not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Jobwright

Truth be told, NO ONE is chemical free unless you grow ALL the food you eat, all the products you use, all the clothes you wear, create EVERYTHING yourself in some kind of bubble or green house with dirt and water that YOU created.  Everything we have, in some way, comes from the earth or ocean, and there are massive chemicals in the earth and sea.  SO I do not buy in to the chemical free junk or the natural debate.  You can TRY to be as natural as you want to be but since science entered into the equation, we all consume, use and are a part of a chemical environment and society. Instead of the natural v/s relaxed debate, how about we talk about how much we love the gifts we have in making ourselves feel and look beautiful, that we are blessed enough to even have choices, that we have the ability to use the internet and make friends across the world with a common appreciation for hair and other things.  And stop all this beef about who is right and wrong in their hair texture choices.  Cause that's all it is, a hair TEXTURE choice.  I just thank God for the choice, because when we run out of choices, that's when it gest bad beyond belief.


----------



## sunnieb

Go 'head and vent ladies!  We don't mind at all.

However, that thread is pretty tame compared to the nonsense that was going on around here in late 2010 and early 2011.  Luckily, it's only a few and most of the naturals here are cool.  I know a lot of naturals IRL, and they have helped me give them some awesome hair advice.   The Natural Flexible Thread is a pretty good thread to get some info.  

Just keep posting about your relaxed hair journeys.  And if you decide to transition (SuchaLady ), that's cool too.


----------



## Mande30

pre_medicalrulz said:


> BOL!!!! LMBO!!!!! ROTHFL!!!!! Guuurl Im sure you said what most relaxed heads be thinking but never say! My lil cousin overheard a natural woman trying to convince me to go natural in the mall & she turned around & yell, 'NOT ERRRRBODY WANNA WEAR PUBIC HURRS ON DEY HEAD!'
> 
> LMBO!!!!!!! I just died!!!


 
@pre_medicalrulz
Laughing my tail off ova' here......
I just gotta know........what was the woman's reaction after your cousin made her STATEMENT?

I am going to steal this and stash it away for a special occasion....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Mande30 said:


> @pre_medicalrulz
> Laughing my tail off ova' here......
> I just gotta know........what was the woman's reaction after your cousin made her STATEMENT?
> 
> I am going to steal this and stash it away for a special occasion....



Lmbo!!!! I dont know cause I quickly grabbed my cousin walked off. My whole face was hot cause everybody turned around to stare at the womans hair.


----------



## JudithO

againstallodds I think we may have a winner.... It softened my NG like nothing ever before, it's scent is migraine friendly, gave my fine hair great volume... 

BUT - It didnt do much for my wet relaxed sections that were overprocessed... I had to wait for it to completely dry (it dried super soft) then I detangled... 

+ No protein... I plan to doctor it to become my staple conditioner... 

For slip, I'll add some olive oil, coconut oil. 

For protein, I ordered hydrolyzed collagen, hydrolyzed wheat, SAA and panthenol. 

I'm determined to make this work... Thanks for the heads up girl... 

Oh yea, sweet post about mama's hair... If you go natural, I think I'll do it with you... (maybe)... 

divachyk BUY IT!!!!


----------



## JudithO

I am pretty much nursing only once a day now and it seems like post partum shedding part 2 is here..
divachyk
I ordered these bulk teas due to your post. Thanks... Hopefully it helps my shedding... I plan to shampoo... let my hair dry a little, tea, and DC over it for 45 minutes .... Does this count as soaking?

Marshmallow, burdock root, parsley, lavendar, peppermint, hibiscus, watercress, horsetail, dulse (seaweed) flakes...


----------



## freckledface

Dryness breakage and tangles have been my morning! I tried ORS hair mayo and boy..... I don't like it to say the least. And no Im not protein sensitive at all... Idk what that crap was.


----------



## MystiqueBabe

SuchaLady said:


> We're being messy?  Okay cool.
> 
> *Do not come around saying how your natural hair is so much better than your relaxed hair.* If my hair was eye length I would be excited to have hair for once in my life too.



Well because it was. I don't see whats wrong with saying that I prefer MY natural hair over MY relaxed hair? I didn't say anything about anyone's hair in this thread... o__O But apparently some took it personally. 

And MileHigh whatever her name was I do have pictures of my hair that are posted on this forum. You need to mind your own business.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lol here we go......


----------



## divachyk

Yes it counts JudithO!  get it girl.


----------



## SuchaLady

Well go be natural girl! 




MystiqueBabe said:


> Well because it was. I don't see whats wrong with saying that I prefer MY natural hair over MY relaxed hair? I didn't say anything about anyone's hair in this thread... o__O But apparently some took it personally.  And MileHigh whatever her name was I do have pictures of my hair that are posted on this forum. You need to mind your own business.


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol here we go......



I know right lol. Leave us plain Janes alone


----------



## bebezazueta

Stop the presses!  Don't come up in here with that negativity!  This is a relaxed hair thread. Thank you!  Let's carry on ladies. As we were . . .


----------



## Mistycat

pre_medicalrulz said:


> BOL!!!! LMBO!!!!! ROTHFL!!!!! Guuurl Im sure you said what most relaxed heads be thinking but never say! My lil cousin overheard a natural woman trying to convince me to go natural in the mall & she turned around & yell, 'NOT ERRRRBODY WANNA WEAR PUBIC HURRS ON DEY HEAD!'
> 
> LMBO!!!!!!! I just died!!!



Pubic hair? Considering that most of the people that are relaxed are hiding pubic hair in their new growth which is why they are relaxed in the first place.


----------



## SuchaLady

This is not for real right now.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mistycat said:


> Pubic hair? Considering that most of the people that are relaxed are hiding pubic hair in their new growth which is why they are relaxed in the first place.



I don't like the way that sound either and I don't find it funny


----------



## Mistycat

Lilmama1011 said:


> I don't like the way that sound either and I don't find it funny



She threw a joke and she got it right back. Now people are getting offended. Lol


----------



## FelaShrine

she didnt throw the joke. she was repeating what her cousin said

perhaps she should give you the cousin;s # so you can "throw it back" at him/her

not understanding why these random people are in this thread in the first place or did yall not look at the title


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mistycat said:


> She threw a joke and she got it right back. Now people are getting offended. Lol



I like the fact that she made the lady look stupid and all because she called her self pushing her beliefs on someone else but I refuse to down something I have naturally in front of a whole crowd  that downs my race but she couldn't control what her niece or whoever said so whatever lol. That's like me being dark skin and bleaching my skin and a lady enforcing that dark skin is better and my little cousin saying "because no body wants to look like a turd". I  Could understand why she was embarrassed


----------



## Lilmama1011

FelaShrine said:


> she didnt throw the joke. she was repeating what her cousin said
> 
> perhaps she should give you the cousin;s # so you can "throw it back" at him/her
> 
> not understanding why these random people are in this thread in the first place or did yall not look at the title



I'm just going to leave it alone because its starting not to be a relaxed thread anymore


----------



## Guinan

I have no words


----------



## SuchaLady

Natural girls trying to put us in our place


----------



## Guinan

:swordfigh ^^^Yes, but I aint scurred


----------



## LongTimeComing

*tips out* 

Lemme go find some pics to look at.


----------



## Cattypus1

This Relaxed Hair thread didn't not just turn into an episode of snatching off your shoes and earring and jumping across the table to jack someone up on basketball wives did it?  All hair is GOOD hair, ask the girl with no hair!   Y'all are crackin' me up!!!


----------



## mschristine

So...I did a aphogee 2 step treatment and my hair felt good after I rinsed out the balancing moisturizer but I messed myself up by deep conditioning with something that I thought was a moisturizing DC but it was really protein..my hair was so hard!! NOOOOOO!!! It's not that bad...I'm dramatic..but I will be in super moisture recovery mode for a next few weeks


----------



## Mistycat

FelaShrine said:


> she didnt throw the joke. she was repeating what her cousin said
> 
> perhaps she should give you the cousin;s # so you can "throw it back" at him/her
> 
> not understanding why these random people are in this thread in the first place or did yall not look at the title



I'm in this thread bc I can. Yeah repeating the joke and then putting lol.


----------



## Mistycat

Lilmama1011 said:


> I like the fact that she made the lady look stupid and all because she called her self pushing her beliefs on someone else but I refuse to down something I have naturally in front of a whole crowd  that downs my race but she couldn't control with her niece or whoever said so whatever lol. That's like me being dark skin and bleaching my skin and a lady enforcing that dark skin is better and my little cousin saying "because no body wants to look like a turd".  Could understand why she was embarrassed



Made herself look stupid while acting ignorant herself


----------



## Mistycat

SuchaLady said:


> Natural girls trying to put us in our place



yeah this natural with waist length nonpubic hair got you responding


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Mistycat said:


> Pubic hair? Considering that most of the people that are relaxed are hiding pubic hair in their new growth which is why they are relaxed in the first place.



Girl bye! Its not enough room in this thread for insecurities.


----------



## sunnieb

I've been using Motions CPR for years as my protein dc.  I like it because it's a "light protein".  However, I'm looking for a change.

What light protein treatments are you ladies using?


----------



## Mistycat

Some of y'all are the same women that would fawn over a hair texture like mine while denigrating your own texture on someone else.


----------



## Rnjones

Miss a day, miss a lot!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sunnieb said:


> I've been using Motions CPR for years as my protein dc.  I like it because it's a "light protein".  However, I'm looking for a change.
> 
> What light protein treatments are you ladies using?



Good question.... I am in need of a light protein as well. I have been using reconstructors. Im wondering if they work the same way though....


----------



## SuchaLady

I bought this based on your recommendation but it didnt work for me  I love the Joico Kpak Reconstructor (the Sallys generic brand) Nexxus Emergencee is really good too. 




sunnieb said:


> I've been using Motions CPR for years as my protein dc.  I like it because it's a "light protein".  However, I'm looking for a change.
> 
> What light protein treatments are you ladies using?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> I bought this based on your recommendation but it didnt work for me  I love the Joico Kpak Reconstructor (the Sallys generic brand) Nexxus Emergencee is really good too.



Oh yeaaa I buy Nexxus Emergency in bulk on Amazon. I loooove it!


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Oh yeaaa I buy Nexxus Emergency in bulk on Amazon. I loooove it!



How long do you leave it on? I only left it on for about 7 minutes since I was new to using it and wasnt sure.


----------



## FelaShrine

I think Ive finally decided on a relaxer. Im thinking of getting Design Essential lo-lye

Cant remember the last time ive not used lye. Hope I dont regret it..


----------



## Guinan

sunnieb said:


> I've been using Motions CPR for years as my protein dc.  I like it because it's a "light protein".  However, I'm looking for a change.
> 
> What light protein treatments are you ladies using?



I swear by millcreek jojoba conditioner. It has keratin in it. I use this product every 2wks & I leave it on for about 1-2min. It makes my hair strong but soft; however, if you use it too much it can lead to protein overload.


----------



## Guinan

Mistycat said:


> Some of y'all are the same women that would fawn over a hair texture like mine while denigrating your own texture on someone else.



(((HUGS))) I luv to fawn over natural hair. I think it's beautiful Would you like to share sum pics of your WL natural hair?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> How long do you leave it on? I only left it on for about 7 minutes since I was new to using it and wasnt sure.



I always leave it on over the recommended time - 30 minutes. Lol


----------



## mochalocks

sunnieb said:


> I've been using Motions CPR for years as my protein dc.  I like it because it's a "light protein".  However, I'm looking for a change.  What light protein treatments are you ladies using?



I use Aubrey organics. I just started using it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb I also swear by millcreek.   I use their biotin conditioner and the keratin.  

Both have keratin and both are still moisturizing. I love them.   I even use the biotin as a cowash on occasion.  

It was njoy who turned me onto them. She use to cowash with the biotin daily.

Eta: I told AlliCat about it and she has adopted it too.


----------



## brownb83

I'm going to add another co wash mid week.

I'm working out 5x a week and since I sweating my head lawd my hair has been dry on both wash days.

So I gotta find a cheapie condish with slip. I will still rollerset and only use my detangler for a leave in.

I definitely will be cost efficient and visit Sam's club look:


----------



## Saludable84

Millcreek is good. I use the keratin one, its on point. It's a perfect medium treatment for me. Curl junkie repair me is good too. Silk dream mocha silk and my last favorite.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## divachyk

mochalocks, I would love to have those glasses that she's wearing in your avatar. So, so cute.


----------



## sunnieb

Thanks ladies!  I'm going to look into your suggestions......especially the Millcreek.


----------



## mochalocks

divachyk said:


> mochalocks, I would love to have those glasses that she's wearing in your avatar. So, so cute.



They are cute. They fit her too, and it looks like she is saying "girl bye!" In her avatar


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies,

Quick question. I'm on my way to Target cause I decided to dye my hair red; however, Im trying to choose between two products. I decided to purchase Shea Moisture Color Line and the Clairol Natural Insticts. Both are semi-permanent. 

Any other suggestions on a color brand? Anyone tried either product line? What was your results?


----------



## Jobwright

pelohello said:


> Morning Ladies,  Quick question. I'm on my way to Target cause I decided to dye my hair red; however, Im trying to choose between two products. I decided to purchase Shea Moisture Color Line and the Clairol Natural Insticts. Both are semi-permanent.  Any other suggestions on a color brand? Anyone tried either product line? What was your results?


Before my HHJ I had almost every color of the rainbow hair color. I always used Jazzing, but not sure if that one is a LHCF safe one or not. My favorite red was cherry cola. Not sure about the brands you mentioned. But I do remember when I used Jazzing, it always smelled nice and was not drying at all. The color rinses over time but it thickened my strands nicely and I never had a color I didn't like.


----------



## brownb83

That ackward moment when you go get coffee and the natural serving you you thinks you are natural, and gushes over your perm rod set for 5 mins then.....

Her face when you tell her you're relaxed...

Lol!


----------



## FelaShrine

^people must really expect a mess when it comes to relaxed hair huh

pelohello many seem to love Wella or Goldwell semi perm and RedKen(high end lots of shine)

btw noticed our friend didnt come back with pics 

Odd..


----------



## mochalocks

I'm going to try to do some Bantu knots in my hair tonight.  I saw this youtuber with relaxed hair do it, and it came out nice.


----------



## Beamodel

mochalocks said:


> I'm going to try to do some Bantu knots in my hair tonight.  I saw this youtuber with relaxed hair do it, and it came out nice.



I'm relaxed and I do Bantu knots often. I love them. But I only out about four knots in bc I love the beach wave look, not so much a curl look.


----------



## mochalocks

Beamodel said:


> I'm relaxed and I do Bantu knots often. I love them. But I only out about four knots in bc I love the beach wave look, not so much a curl look.



Oh. I like the curly look. I'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Beamodel

mochalocks said:


> Oh. I like the curly look. I'll see how it turns out.



Just use more knots. The more knots, the more curl. Post a picture when u do it


----------



## sunnieb

mochalocks said:


> I'm going to try to do some Bantu knots in my hair tonight.  I saw this youtuber with relaxed hair do it, and it came out nice.



mochalocks - I love bantu knot outs!  My siggy pic is an example of how my knot outs turn out.

Please post pics!


----------



## Jobwright

I LOVE BANTU KNOT OUTS!!!!! I have some in now for date night tonight!  So much easier than roller set and the best 2 things of all, they last longer than roller sets (for me), and NO SITTING UNDER THE DRYER!  Go Team Bantu Knot Out!!!!


----------



## FelaShrine

Im tempted to do some for the week now


----------



## Guinan

I noticed that the shea moisture hair color line is permanent. Even though there no bleach, ammonia & sulfates; I don't want to take the chance b/c its permanent.


----------



## Guinan

I think ill get the semi perm natural insticts by clairol & see if the color shows, if it doesn't ill try the shea moisture. I def post pics. I plan on coloring it on Sunday.


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft, where can I buy/find Tresemme Vibrantly Smooth?


----------



## SuchaLady

Tried a bun using a foam wrap on top of my leave ins but under my gel. Haven't had a ponytail this flat in awhile. Going to buy the Creme of Nature Argan Oil brand. That really is a great line. My hair responds well to all of it.


----------



## SuchaLady

Hiding my hair until Easter. So glad I learned how to do my own weave.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk said:


> @EnExitStageLeft, where can I buy/find Tresemme Vibrantly Smooth?



divachyk

I purchased it from my local Rite Aid. If you can't find it there then I'm sure you could online, if willing.


----------



## Mahsiah

bebezazueta said:


> Spill the beans!  What growth aide you using?  And me personally would at least wait 6 weeks if you have to relax.



sorry for the late response! 
bebezazueta
Lilmama1011

I made my own sulfur mix just like njoy's with monistat + I did the inversion method


----------



## bebezazueta

Mahsiah said:


> sorry for the late response! bebezazueta Lilmama1011  I made my own sulfur mix just like njoy's with monistat + I did the inversion method



Thanks lovely lady!  I can't wait to see your progress pics.


----------



## Guinan

I just started doing two strand twists & then Bantu knotting it. I luvvvvv it!! I do it on air dried hair & then mist my hair with AVJ, apply shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie & then seal with avocado oil. I then do four two strand twist & then bantu knot.


----------



## Guinan

You probably can't tell too much cause its so dark, but its really nice & full. Doing it on airdried hair really makes it fuller. Not limp or lifeless


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

^^^Well aren't you just a cutie patootie!


----------



## Mahsiah

I liked this braidout I did a couple of days ago..it would look better if I knew how  to french braid


----------



## againstallodds

JudithO said:


> againstallodds I think we may have a winner.... It softened my NG like nothing ever before, it's scent is migraine friendly, gave my fine hair great volume...
> 
> BUT - It didnt do much for my wet relaxed sections that were overprocessed... I had to wait for it to completely dry (it dried super soft) then I detangled...
> 
> + No protein... I plan to doctor it to become my staple conditioner...
> 
> For slip, I'll add some olive oil, coconut oil.
> 
> For protein, I ordered hydrolyzed collagen, hydrolyzed wheat, SAA and panthenol.
> 
> I'm determined to make this work... Thanks for the heads up girl...
> 
> Oh yea, sweet post about mama's hair... If you go natural, I think I'll do it with you... (maybe)...
> 
> divachyk BUY IT!!!!



JudithO Yesssss! I feel the same way about the thinnest parts of my bone straight ends. Just used it and really helped my 13 weeks post relaxer.

Do you plan on mixing SAA with the Kanechom Ceramidas? Just thinking about mixing SAA and panthenol with it has me excited.

Aw yay, if I do I'll be excited I'm not alone!


----------



## Beamodel

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk  I purchased it from my local Rite Aid. If you can't find it there then I'm sure you could online, if willing.



divachyk EnExitStageLeft 

I got my vibrantly smooth from Ulta. I use to see it at Walgreens and Walmart but I haven't for a while now.


----------



## Guinan

Mahsiah said:


> I liked this braidout I did a couple of days ago..it would look better if I knew how  to french braid



What do you use on ur ends to keep the braid in? I currently use rubber bands but they are a hassle to get off when my hair is dry. BTW, your braidout is gorge!!!! 

Full & Thick


----------



## divachyk

Free Hair Samples - NeNe's Secret

http://www.nenessecret.com/#!free-samples/c1h7


Thread that briefly touches on this vendor: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=19024109#post19024109


----------



## MissyB

I just got a touch up today and am thinking of doing a weave (for the first time ever) or braids as a protective style next month.  Do I need to wait for some new growth before braiding? Any recommendations?


----------



## FelaShrine

^I would wait at least 3-4 weeks


----------



## SuchaLady

Sunshyne's hair is gorgeous


----------



## mochalocks

These Bantu knots are not the business.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

mochalocks said:


> These Bantu knots are not the business.



BOL!!! I love my bantu knots


----------



## SuchaLady

Bantu knots made my hair too dry and caused unnecessary breakage. I tried it 3 years ago and said never again. I never tried ever again either


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> Bantu knots made my hair too dry and caused unnecessary breakage. I tried it 3 years ago and said never again. I never tried ever again either



Really? Maybe you're twisting to tightly.


----------



## SuchaLady

Maybe I'll try it again when I have nowhere to go lol


----------



## mochalocks

pre_medicalrulz said:


> BOL!!! I love my bantu knots



Girl.  I don't know about mines, good thing I don't have no where to go tomorrow.


----------



## Beamodel

mochalocks said:


> These Bantu knots are not the business.



When I first tried I had looked a hot mess. Then I tried it again and they were lovely. Keep trying. You will get it.


----------



## Saludable84

Bantu knots. 

I use to do this years ago but y'all got a sister revisiting her high school days.... Do you ladies let the hair air dry completely then the knots or put in the knots after you detangle when the knots are still wet. When I shed to do it, my hair would be completely dried.

Getting my winter regimen together. Plan on doing 2strand twist throughout my whole head and hide all but the first 3 twist to make a faux bang and cover the rest with a silk bonnet then a hat.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## Beamodel

Saludable84 said:


> Bantu knots.  I use to do this years ago but y'all got a sister revisiting her high school days.... Do you ladies let the hair air dry completely then the knots or put in the knots after you detangle when the knots are still wet.



I've only done mines on dry hair. I've never tried to do it with wet or damp hair. I moisturize then knot them at night. Wake up and take them dwn


----------



## JudithO

againstallodds said:


> @JudithO Yesssss! I feel the same way about the thinnest parts of my bone straight ends. Just used it and really helped my 13 weeks post relaxer.
> 
> *Do you plan on mixing SAA with the Kanechom Ceramidas?* Just thinking about mixing SAA and panthenol with it has me excited.
> 
> Aw yay, if I do I'll be excited I'm not alone!



Yep!!!! Should be yummy!!


----------



## mshoneyfly

Saludable84
I let my hair air dry to 60 or 70%. Then use my leave ins, then seal and two strand twist up into the knots. It dries softer when the hair is mostly dry before you start.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## sharifeh

Can someone post a good Bantu knots for dummies YouTube tutorial?


----------



## lucky8502

I currently have natural bra strap length hair but I wish it was relaxed but I'm scared that my hair will break off if I get it relaxed  and all of my hard work will be over but you ladies have gorgeous hair


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AURbiW5qBsk she's natural but I've never seen one better than this.


----------



## mochalocks

Beamodel said:


> When I first tried I had looked a hot mess. Then I tried it again and they were lovely. Keep trying. You will get it.



I'll keep trying. Thanks.


----------



## mochalocks

This is the girl that did a good Bantu knot out:


http://youtu.be/qzG04v4LvYg


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> Bantu knots.
> 
> I use to do this years ago but y'all got a sister revisiting her high school days.... Do you ladies let the hair air dry completely then the knots or put in the knots after you detangle when the knots are still wet. When I shed to do it, my hair would be completely dried.
> 
> Getting my winter regimen together. Plan on doing 2strand twist throughout my whole head and hide all but the first 3 twist to make a faux bang and cover the rest with a silk bonnet then a hat.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone



When I used to try to air dry in bantu knots, it took 4 days to dry. Now I wait until its 90% air dried before applying.


----------



## Mahsiah

pelohello said:


> What do you use on ur ends to keep the braid in? I currently use rubber bands but they are a hassle to get off when my hair is dry. BTW, your braidout is gorge!!!!
> 
> Full & Thick



medium perm rod, they are purple, as thick as an index finger and thanks!


Suave Almond and Shea butter conditioner is a new staple. I was suffering from a small protein overload and it instantly moisturized and turned my hair to silk.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

lucky8502 said:


> I currently have natural bra strap length hair but I wish it was relaxed but I'm scared that my hair will break off if I get it relaxed  and all of my hard work will be over but you ladies have gorgeous hair



Only you know whats best for your hair. If it ain't broke - dont fix it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

My lil cousin going thru some thangs....


----------



## Guinan

^^^I love the thickness of her hair. I would luv to do a braidout or a wash n go on her hair


----------



## Guinan

OT: pre_medicalrulz, are those dogs in your avatar your dogs? If so what kind of dogs are they? They are soooo cute!


----------



## freckledface

Relaxer day!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pelohello

They're not mine but they might be pomeranians. Lol I think...


----------



## brownb83

I have been looking at braided updos all day. 

I'm obsessed!


----------



## Saludable84

Im gonna clarify today. I want to do bantu knots or a braid out now, either with diffused hair (diffusers are the best thing for air dried hair), but my hair is not thanking me for being in an air dried state for so long. Back to roller sets for a while…


----------



## Mahsiah

When I look at youtube girls who are relaxed and flat iron their hair, I drool at their SWANG. 

I don't use heat, so if I want straight hair I have to do a rollerset. I never get that kind of swang..


----------



## NaiyaAi

Mahsiah said:


> When I look at youtube girls who are relaxed and flat iron their hair, I drool at their SWANG.
> 
> I don't use heat, so if I want straight hair I have to do a rollerset. I never get that kind of swang..


@Mahsiah What products do you use when rollersetting? I don't use any product on my hair other than leave-in, saving the moisturizer, etc. for after I take the rollers out and my hair swings fairly nicely. Not as nice as if I'd used direct heat, but it's pretty good.

Also, even though I know that's not her real hair, I am so jealous of Beyonce in your siggy.


----------



## NaiyaAi

Saludable84 said:


> Im gonna clarify today. I want to do bantu knots or a braid out now, either with diffused hair (diffusers are the best thing for air dried hair), but my hair is not thanking me for being in an air dried state for so long. Back to roller sets for a while…


Saludable84 Do you mean diffusers like the blowdryer attachment? How do you use it?


----------



## Mahsiah

NaiyaAi said:


> @Mahsiah What products do you use when rollersetting? I don't use any product on my hair other than leave-in, saving the moisturizer, etc. for after I take the rollers out and my hair swings fairly nicely. Not as nice as if I'd used direct heat, but it's pretty good.
> 
> Also, even though I know that's not her real hair, I am so jealous of Beyonce in your siggy.


NaiyaAi
I use lottabody setting lotion and moisture. I mean my hair has nice body to it, but it's nothing like flat iron swang. 

lol right @ bey


----------



## Saludable84

NaiyaAi said:


> Saludable84 Do you mean diffusers like the blowdryer attachment? How do you use it?



Yes. I just detangle with my leave-in and oil as usual but I have the diffuser (dryer) on and blowing in the direction I am detangling in from about a 1' difference. Once I am fully done, I just hold the drier and try to dry my hair in wetter areas by putting the diffuser closer, but not too close. Like 6" away. My hair never fully dries with it, but it dries it faster than just using the t-shirt method. Its great, just be prepared to deal with thicker hair.


----------



## freckledface

Soooo looks likd my longest layer is WL... Ummm how did this happen.... I'll post pics tomorrow

Is wet hair longer than dry?


----------



## bebezazueta

freckledface said:


> Soooo looks likd my longest layer is WL... Ummm how did this happen.... I'll post pics tomorrow  Is wet hair longer than dry?



Congrats can't wait to see pics!  My wet hair is longer than when it's dry. But I'll take WLW (waist length wet) any day.


----------



## NaiyaAi

freckledface said:


> Soooo looks likd my longest layer is WL... Ummm how did this happen.... I'll post pics tomorrow
> 
> Is wet hair longer than dry?


Congrats! Can't wait to see pics! My hair is longer wet than dry too, btw.


----------



## freckledface

Oh so prob not. Lol maybe next time. I still post pictures though I'm very happy with this stretch and relaxer. 

Got a lil ahead of myself huh haha


----------



## divachyk

@bebezazueta, I love your hair. Every time I see your siggy


----------



## bebezazueta

divachyk said:


> @bebezazueta, I love your hair. Every time I see your siggy


. 

That siggy pic is a year old now. LOL!  Thank you lady. I'm on a weight loss journey again so my hair is in a banana clip everyday.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

freckledface said:


> Oh so prob not. Lol maybe next time. I still post pictures though I'm very happy with this stretch and relaxer.
> 
> Got a lil ahead of myself huh haha



Whatchu mean?! Claim it! My hair is also longer when wet but when I flat iron bone straight, its the same length when wet. Just like when a natural head tugs down on her curls to find her true length. Its the same concept. Claim it! Congrats!


----------



## Sholapie

I'm relaxing this Friday at 12 weeks post. I'm trying the half and half method for the first time because my hair is *always* underprocessed. I'm so nervous, gotta hit up youtube


----------



## brownb83

I'm co washing 3x a week and  rollersetting.

But since I'm washing so often I'm using only my detangler as a leave in.
I can't wait to relax at 8 weeks this new growth Is real.

Green smoothies +cardio 5x a week = amazing growth.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

brownb83 said:


> I'm co washing 3x a week and  rollersetting.
> 
> But since I'm washing so often I'm using only my detangler as a leave in.
> I can't wait to relax at 8 weeks this new growth Is real.
> 
> Green smoothies +cardio 5x a week = amazing growth.



brownb83
Are you a fast rollersetter? I suck. Matter of fact, I've only done a rollerset on my own once. What brand dryer are you using? How long does it take for your hair to dry? Which rollers are you using, the normal magnetic ones?


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> brownb83
> Are you a fast rollersetter? I suck. Matter of fact, I've only done a rollerset on my own once. What brand dryer are you using? How long does it take for your hair to dry? Which rollers are you using, the normal magnetic ones?



yeah because rollersetting is time consuming


----------



## Nix08

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Whatchu mean?! Claim it! My hair is also longer when wet but when I flat iron bone straight, its the same length when wet. Just like when a natural head tugs down on her curls to find her true length. Its the same concept. Claim it! Congrats!


 
freckledface I completely agree with all of this


----------



## brownb83

pre_medicalrulz said:


> brownb83
> Are you a fast rollersetter? I suck. Matter of fact, I've only done a rollerset on my own once. What brand dryer are you using? How long does it take for your hair to dry? Which rollers are you using, the normal magnetic ones?



I just bought a LCL and it's awesome!
It takes me about 40 mins to roll my hair on perm rods. And 1 hour and 10 mins to dry.

With the regular magnetics  maybe 45 mins to set. 

I use the clips that can slide under the roller. 

I started rollersetting in 2011. I grew my hair from SL to a BSL in  14 months. Then I cut it because I had a hard year and didn't feel like dealing with it.

But i wear my rollersets wavy or curly. My hair thrives!

I think that moisture that's baked lol in my hair during drying  has a lot to do with it.

Practice that's Thats only way I learned. It was frustrating.

The biggest misconception is you ha've to roll your hair a certain way.

NO! Girl get those rollers on your head the best way for you. Once I figured that out it was a breeze.

My hair is .SL now. 

Patience and Practice.


----------



## brownb83

Lilmama1011 said:


> yeah because rollersetting is time consuming



It is but air drying my hair looks dull. I can style my hair anyway i want after setting.

Before started rollersetting I was at my wits end. 

My hair stronger, shiny, and I rarely get breakage.

Plus I can style it depending on the roller size, technique and hold/curly product.


----------



## shasha8685

It's like my scalp knows a relaxer is coming.

It's itching like crazy (and not b/c it's dirty. I washed my hair on Friday).


----------



## SuchaLady

Can't wait to do my hair like this.


----------



## NaiyaAi

SuchaLady said:


> Can't wait to do my hair like this.


Wow, that's nice. How did she do it, flexirods?


----------



## SuchaLady

NaiyaAi A curling wand


----------



## freckledface

Crappy picture but here it is... Not waist length but close! Maybe my so can take another one tomorrow


----------



## freckledface

I don't too much care bout the back but I love how it looks on the sides...


----------



## freckledface

Ok so I've always been embarrassed to show these pictures but here they go this is where I started it's been about 18 months or so







It was a mess but thanks to this site I've really turned my hair around. 

Now back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## SuchaLady

That's a lot of growth in 18 months. Care to share your routine? freckledface


----------



## freckledface

SuchaLady I think low manipulation and PS helped me the most. I bun nearly 7 to 5 days a week. I've also used growth aids MN and a sulfur mix. While they may have helped I don't really know how much though. I'm on and off with it.... And of course DC once or twice a week co wash all the regular things. HTH I don't do anything too special.


----------



## SuchaLady

Good job girl. Love your hair color too.


----------



## Lilmama1011

freckledface said:


> SuchaLady I think low manipulation and PS helped me the most. I bun nearly 7 to 5 days a week. I've also used growth aids MN and a sulfur mix. While they may have helped I don't really know how much though. I'm on and off with it.... And of course DC once or twice a week co wash all the regular things. HTH I don't do anything too special.



freckledface what did you color your hair with?


----------



## Guinan

freckledface, your hair is sooo pretty. And that color is beutiful.


----------



## Saludable84

freckledface,

I love your hair color. 

P.S. I'm claiming MBL!

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## freckledface

Lilmama1011 said:


> freckledface what did you color your hair with?



I don't color my hair it's naturally that color


----------



## Lilmama1011

freckledface said:


> I don't color my hair it's naturally that color



Oh, your hair is gorgeous


----------



## freckledface

pelohello and @ saludable84 thank you


----------



## freckledface

Thanks girl I used to HATE it lol lilmama1011


----------



## Mahsiah

Went back to the basic for hair instead of jumping on bandwagons which caused me my setback int he first place 

The only thing I'm keeping is the co washing and growth aids. My hair has been retaining length/non breaking quite well.


----------



## SuchaLady

I need some more blogs girls. Send me lanks!


----------



## FelaShrine

sunnieb do yoiu know where one can order just 1 application of the DE senstive scalp?

all these 20 applications, 5 applications  I have tgo know I like it before i make such a commitment


----------



## sunnieb

FelaShrine said:


> do yoiu know where one can order just 1 application of the DE senstive scalp?
> 
> all these 20 applications, 5 applications  I have tgo know I like it before i make such a commitment



FelaShrine - I couldn't find anything less than 20 applications when I bought my DE last month.

Keep checking eBay to see if you can get lucky.  That's where I used to buy my product, but couldn't find anything recently.

Now, I have enough relaxer until *2016*!!!


----------



## FelaShrine

^Ok I will stalk

Anyway thinking I wanna touch up on Friday however I usually do scalp massages during the week..not usre if i bother til after i touchup..dont wanna do anything that will get in the way of my roots straightening..


----------



## Guinan

My hair feels so dry. I can't wait to cowash 2morrow. 

Any relaxed ladies that wear their hair out on a daily basis w/ no set backs or minimum breakage? If so, what do you think has helped? 

My MAIN problem is I cannot keep my hands out of my hair. Every time I see a loose hair or anything, I'm constantly pulling. My hair sheds alot due to my medication, so I figured its better to remove the shed hairs often instead of letting them pile up on me. What say you?


----------



## shasha8685

Fresh relaxer!! 

And yes, I'm flinging and slinging  my hair every which way lol


ETA: A better picture from my stylist.


----------



## mshoneyfly

Ooo, shasha8685  Gawgus hair you got there. I wanna have hair like you when it grows up   What are your hair stats?  Your texture and thickness reminds me of my own. Im 4b, texturized, fine strands, high porosity, low density myself. 

@pellohello
I wear my hair out 100%. Prob bc its still kinda short. My longest layer is past SL and I just like it better out. I think the henna, ceramide oils and other ayurvedic powders keep my hair strong, moist and cuticles sealed so I haven't had a major setback :knock on wood: 
 I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Guinan

shasha8685 said:


> Fresh relaxer!!
> 
> And yes, I'm flinging and slinging  my hair every which way lol



Gawjus!!!!!!


----------



## shasha8685

mshoneyfly said:


> Ooo, shasha8685
> 
> Gawgus hair you got there. I wanna have hair like you when it grows up
> 
> What are your hair stats?  Your texture and thickness reminds me of my own. Im 4b, texturized, fine strands, high porosity, low density myself.
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



mshoneyfly

aww thanks


My hair is 4a/b (depending where on my head you are lol), I have coarse strands, and I have a lot of hair (don't let these pics fool you!). My porosity is normal right now but can easily veer off into high porosity territory if I'm not. careful


----------



## Mande30

pelohello said:


> My hair feels so dry. I can't wait to cowash 2morrow.
> 
> Any relaxed ladies that wear their hair out on a daily basis w/ no set backs or minimum breakage? If so, what do you think has helped?
> 
> My MAIN problem is I cannot keep my hands out of my hair. Every time I see a loose hair or anything, I'm constantly pulling. My hair sheds alot due to my medication, so I figured its better to remove the shed hairs often instead of letting them pile up on me. What say you?


 
pelohello 

I wear my hair out 100% of the time, besides to bed.  I have done very well thus far by:
*not letting my hair get dehydrated (M & S every night)and touch it up if I'm out in the elements.  Making sure that I only use a penetrating oil (EVCO) so I have no oily buildup.
*absolutely no heat, with the exception of the Hooded Dryer for DC
*wearing braid-outs everyday-I re-braid every night (before my hair was long enough for a decent braid- out I wore roller sets everyday, re-rolling every night) 
*probably dusting my ends more often than I would if I wore my hair put away.  I dust (very lightly) about every 6 weeks.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

shasha8685 said:


> Fresh relaxer!!
> 
> And yes, I'm flinging and slinging  my hair every which way lol



Nice!!!!! This is the first time I've seen your hair! I see you holding out on us!! Looks so freaking healthy too.


----------



## shasha8685

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Nice!!!!! This is the first time I've seen your hair! I see you holding out on us!! Looks so freaking healthy too.



Thanks! 

I'm constantly hiding my hair or doing something to keep me from being in my hair so the hair sightings are few and far between lol. I'm gonna try and do better though


----------



## FelaShrine

Very lovely shasha8685

What relaxer do/did you use


----------



## shasha8685

FelaShrine said:


> Very lovely shasha8685
> 
> What relaxer do/did you use



FelaShrine Thanks! 


I used Mizani Butter Blends.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

*lurks* 


You gals are making me wanna relax, all this purty hair in here


----------



## Honey Bee

Twelve weeks into my stretch, longest ever. This is actual labor, and I've gone through so much conditioner, it's ridiculous (but, yay, I'm using up all those half-empty bottles!).  I'd like to get down to a few TU's a year, but ionno, y'all.  This is not a game. Good thing I don't have anywhere to go. 


Ooooooh forgot to tell y'all! _*jumps up and down and claps*_ Sally's carries something called Zoto's Porosity Equalizer. It's a _leave-in._ :creatures


----------



## JudithO

I would have happily paid someone to detangle my hair this eve.... 2 long hours of detangling, pulling and tugging...


----------



## SuchaLady

^^^ I used to be that way. I'm down to 2-3 relaxers a year. I've gotten 2 this year and probably won't get anymore.


----------



## mschristine

Trying out Hair One tonight after I get home from work


----------



## PlainJane

I'm due for a relaxer soon. What are you ladies using to protect your ends from overlapping and over processing?


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Nice!!!!! This is the first time I've seen your hair! I see you holding out on us!! Looks so freaking healthy too.



I know you not talking? You just let you hair out to play! But its cool because I've taken notes and my hair will be like yours and shasha8685 when it grows up next summer.  

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> Trying out Hair One tonight after I get home from work



I used it a few weeks ago, it's really good. It was awesome on my texlaxed hair and I still used a DC after. 

PlainJane,
SAA or chi silk infusion and crisco. I used to use WGO but crisco works better at preventing thin hair from runoff.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## mshoneyfly

PlainJane said:


> I'm due for a relaxer soon. What are you ladies using to protect your ends from overlapping and over processing?



PlainJane
I just texturized on Sunday. I used my protein conditioner (millcreek keratin). The same one I used for the mid-step 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Mahsiah

My favorite relaxed hair "guru". She keeps me inspired
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKqLhQeYi8c


----------



## Sholapie

PlainJane said:


> I'm due for a relaxer soon. What are you ladies using to protect your ends from overlapping and over processing?



I've used Vaseline in the past on the last few inches


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> My favorite relaxed hair "guru". She keeps me inspired
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKqLhQeYi8c



Thanks I just subscribed, I love her braid outs , but I can't corn roll on my hair for nothing, I will try one day though


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lilmama1011 said:


> Thanks I just subscribed, I love her braid outs , but I can't corn roll on my hair for nothing, I will try one day though



Girl I cant either. When I have time I will force myself to learn.


----------



## Guinan

Mande30, I def have not been m&s everyday. I will start doing that today. I usually only m&s 2xs a week, but that was when I was PS.


----------



## Guinan

PlainJane, I use any conditioner and seal with chi silk fusion, for my already relaxed hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

Some of my curls. I told y'all I can do a wash n go


----------



## Mahsiah

Lilmama1011 said:


> Thanks I just subscribed, I love her braid outs , but I can't corn roll on my hair for nothing, I will try one day though



Me either. I need to start practicing.


----------



## Renewed1

Here's another example of my hair - dry.  Mind you I relaxed twice in the last six months.  I was texlaxed wanting to be fully relaxer.

I guess my hair refuses to straightened.


----------



## SuchaLady

Renewed1 Girl you have my hair! Look a few posts up


----------



## mochalocks

Dear Hair stylist,

I will gladly keep my money, and wash my own hair over the weekend.  2:49pm and you're still not back in your shop.


----------



## TamedTresses

SuchaLady and Renewed1, my hair is the exact same way. I can relax today and wear a wash and go next week.  No matter who relaxes my hair the ish refuses to get straight.My hair is a boss...and I am her subordinate.


----------



## Renewed1

TamedTresses said:


> @SuchaLady and @Renewed1, my hair is the exact same way. I can relax today and wear a wash and go next week.  No matter who relaxes my hair the ish refuses to get straight.*My hair is a boss...and I am her subordinate.*



I feel the same way about my hair.  

I even used a Lye relaxer thinking my hair will have no choice but to straightened.  NOPE!!  

But the good thing is no more SSKs!


----------



## TamedTresses

Renewed1 said:


> I feel the same way about my hair.
> 
> I even used a Lye relaxer thinking my hair will have no choice but to straightened.  NOPE!!
> 
> But the good thing is no more SSKs!



I came to terms with my rebellious hair years ago. I had to *cough* my screen name is TamedTresses. 

Lucky you on the SSKs. I cut a few out earlier this week!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Renewed1 said:


> Here's another example of my hair - dry.  Mind you I relaxed twice in the last six months.  I was texlaxed wanting to be fully relaxer.
> 
> I guess my hair refuses to straightened.



You have pretty curls, why are you even relaxing? I would be natural.


----------



## SuchaLady

TamedTresses girl I know exactly what you mean. People think Im exaggerating when I say I can do a wash n go. I really can do a wash n go  I'm starting to question why I even bother 




TamedTresses said:


> SuchaLady and Renewed1, my hair is the exact same way. I can relax today and wear a wash and go next week.  No matter who relaxes my hair the ish refuses to get straight.My hair is a boss...and I am her subordinate.


----------



## Renewed1

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You have pretty curls, why are you even relaxing? I would be natural.




pre_medicalrulz  thank you.  I was natural for about 3 years before texlaxing.  But I couldn't retain length for nothing in the world as a natural.  

Now, I prefer my hair straight for easier maintenance and to actually grow my hair pass SL.


----------



## NaiyaAi

Posting this is definitely going to jinx it, but...

I guess my hair hasn't realized that Sunday is touch-up day. I haven't felt a single itch yet.


----------



## quirkydimples

pelohello 

Since I relaxed on Sept. 26, I've been wearing my hair out. I decided not to do twist outs everyday because it's too much manipulation for my fine hair. So I've been air drying 90% or so and then applying a serum before blowdrying on medium. Since I just relaxed my hair it's straight and skipping the flat iron ensures that my hair doesn't look too flat. My hair has been really soft and moisturized.   At night I put grapeseed oil on my ends and cross wrap. I relax every 10-12 weeks, so I'll see at the next relaxer how this goes. I decided to try it out  because I want to see if I can gain/retain length without wearing a bun all the time. Plus, I think bunning might be hurting my ends.


----------



## SuchaLady

Did an Emgergencee treatment today; love the results! No hair when rinsed, no broken pieces when detangled,and none when blowdrying!


----------



## Honey Bee

Crisco and/ or vaseline, huh? 



Good work, ladies!


----------



## Honey Bee

So... .... around 8wks post, I started shampooing my hair once a week, and not just regular shampoo, the chelating kind. 

I did it because, everytime I reach 8 wks, I start getting crazy breakage... which naturally led me to believe I just *couldn't* stretch. This time I tried something new. Under the logic that not chelating and using no lye can result in mineral deposits, I made a point to keep my hair CLEAN (says the former cw'ing fiend, lol) in order to see if my strands accepted moisture and stopped breaking. It worked!  Like I said above, I'm at 12 wks, longest stretch ever, and planning to do at least 2 more wks.

Question: I'm trynna get my pre-perm supplies together, but I'm feeling funny about my protein situation. Is Emergencee still considered a hard protein (since they changed ingredients and instructions)? Or should I go for the Aloxxi Polymedic Recon (also by Nexxus)? I also have Dudley's drc-28. I'm asking because I haven't used protein in forever, but I have beenn adding a generous squirt of Neutral Protein Filler to my dc's and od'ing on ceramides. (not to say that replaces real protein, just filling in the picture)

pre_medicalrulz, I know you swear by Nexxus. What do you think?


----------



## Mahsiah

How do yall feel about wet wrapping hair? After you detangle your wet hair, you wrap it as if you rollerset it?


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> How do yall feel about wet wrapping hair? After you detangle your wet hair, you wrap it as if you rollerset it?



Yes. Depending on your length it takes too long.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Honey Bee said:


> So... .... around 8wks post, I started shampooing my hair once a week, and not just regular shampoo, the chelating kind.
> 
> I did it because, everytime I reach 8 wks, I start getting crazy breakage... which naturally led me to believe I just *couldn't* stretch. This time I tried something new. Under the logic that not chelating and using no lye can result in mineral deposits, I made a point to keep my hair CLEAN (says the former cw'ing fiend, lol) in order to see if my strands accepted moisture and stopped breaking. It worked!  Like I said above, I'm at 12 wks, longest stretch ever, and planning to do at least 2 more wks.
> 
> Question: I'm trynna get my pre-perm supplies together, but I'm feeling funny about my protein situation. Is Emergencee still considered a hard protein (since they changed ingredients and instructions)? Or should I go for the Aloxxi Polymedic Recon (also by Nexxus)? I also have Dudley's drc-28. I'm asking because I haven't used protein in forever, but I have beenn adding a generous squirt of Neutral Protein Filler to my dc's and od'ing on ceramides. (not to say that replaces real protein, just filling in the picture)
> 
> pre_medicalrulz, I know you swear by Nexxus. What do you think?



I've only used the Polymedic by Nexxus. It doesn't get my hair hard when I put on a conditioning cap. I like it & it does the job. Hmmm, if you try either let us know how it went.


----------



## divachyk

mochalocks, that's downright disrespectful. Hopefully she had a good reason.

Mahsiah, wet wrapping never worked for me since my hair tangles so badly. It would be way too much manipulation to get my hair to wrap.

freckledface, awesome and love your natural color! 

shasha8685, wow! gorgeous!


----------



## Saludable84

Honey Bee said:


> So... .... around 8wks post, I started shampooing my hair once a week, and not just regular shampoo, the chelating kind.   I did it because, everytime I reach 8 wks, I start getting crazy breakage... which naturally led me to believe I just *couldn't* stretch. This time I tried something new. Under the logic that not chelating and using no lye can result in mineral deposits, I made a point to keep my hair CLEAN (says the former cw'ing fiend, lol) in order to see if my strands accepted moisture and stopped breaking. It worked!  Like I said above, I'm at 12 wks, longest stretch ever, and planning to do at least 2 more wks.  Question: I'm trynna get my pre-perm supplies together, but I'm feeling funny about my protein situation. Is Emergencee still considered a hard protein (since they changed ingredients and instructions)? Or should I go for the Aloxxi Polymedic Recon (also by Nexxus)? I also have Dudley's drc-28. I'm asking because I haven't used protein in forever, but I have beenn adding a generous squirt of Neutral Protein Filler to my dc's and od'ing on ceramides. (not to say that replaces real protein, just filling in the picture)  pre_medicalrulz, I know you swear by Nexxus. What do you think?



Emergencee is hard. I still had a bottle in my shower. It doesn't get hard but it is a heavy protein. When I used to use it, it was great before relaxing and my hair was still strong afterwards. Unless your hair is not holding moisture badly, you have moisture overload or your hair is  breaking or shredding by just looking at it, you might not need it. Polymedic is medium/hard in my opinion as I used to let it get hard when I felt like it, but for the most part didn't and I never god overload. That is my best protein to date. Collagen is a great protein, but my hair is stush and only wants to be friends with keratin.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## PureSilver

pre_medicalrulz i always thought you were natural am i wrong???


----------



## SuchaLady

Emergencee is a hard protein?  Im pretty sure when I was reading about it some people use it weekly


----------



## SuchaLady

What ever it is works though lol. Used it a few hours ago. Not one broken hair in sight.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Emergencee is a hard protein?  Im pretty sure when I was reading about it some people use it weekly



Yeah. The one I had specify to use it once a month. At first I was using it biweekly then once a month then six weeks. Now I just use mediums. But it depends on the Emergencee. That small bottle that was $20 would be lasting me 4 months, idk! Lol. But if there are no broken hairs that's a good thing. Your hair needed it and by not breaking, it's thanking you now 

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## mochalocks

divachyk said:


> mochalocks, that's downright disrespectful. Hopefully she had a good reason.




I hope so too. I went to her after Coming back from doing  some errands, so a lady saw me from the across street, and told me that she went some where real quick. 

I decided to go home, and grab a bite to eat. 1 hour later, and she still was not there at her shop.  Good thing I live walking distance to her, but I was annoyed.


----------



## ChannieBoo3

Don't know if I joined or not but .. I'm jumping in lol. I have been bad about not m&s'ing and my ends are suffering . Tonight I decided to braid my hair and m&s the first time and literally like .. A few weeks !


----------



## mschristine

I used Hair One last night..not a fan. I really want to find a cleansing conditioner that works but I think that using the shea moisture retention shampoo will work just as good. It leaves my hair clean but soft, it doesn't tangle my hair and I comb my hair out afterwards before I put in my conditioner with no issues


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> I used Hair One last night..not a fan. I really want to find a cleansing conditioner that works but I think that using the shea moisture retention shampoo will work just as good. It leaves my hair clean but soft, it doesn't tangle my hair and I comb my hair out afterwards before I put in my conditioner with no issues



Cleansing conditioners take some getting used to. They leave my hair thicker and more moisturized, but I get more buildup at the same time. Sometimes, nothing beats a shampoo.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## brownb83

Tried a braidout last night.... it  was horrible sad.

Oh well back to rollersets.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

PureSilver said:


> pre_medicalrulz i always thought you were natural am i wrong???



Im relaxed.


----------



## mschristine

Saludable84 said:


> Cleansing conditioners take some getting used to. They leave my hair thicker and more moisturized, but I get more buildup at the same time. Sometimes, nothing beats a shampoo.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone



I wish they did that for me..they make my hair so tangly and stripped..I'll stick with my Shea moisture


----------



## mshoneyfly

Ive had a good couple of hair weeks. Im learning more and more about what my hair needs. I have been going strong on ayurvedic treatments for the past month and recently added ceramide oils to my regimen. Hair is high porosity and prone to tangles so the safflower oil and henna have really helped. I went back and read the benefits of ceramides in the challenge thread and it was just what I needed. My texturized strands have been so much easier to manage. I will watch closely during this month to see if I get more growth and retention than usual.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## freckledface

This is the BEST hair anything I have point blank period! It's a soft bonnet you connect to a blow dryer. I love it! I don't have to pull out the big dryer for me DC and best of all I'm comfortable. I got my 1st one at Wal-Mart but I found my new one at the BSS for 10$



ETA the 1st one lasted a yr


----------



## brownb83

freckledface said:


> This is the BEST hair anything I have point blank period! It's a soft bonnet you connect to a blow dryer. I love it! I don't have to pull out the big dryer for me DC and best of all I'm comfortable. I got my 1st one at Wal-Mart but I found my new one at the BSS for 10$
> 
> ETA the 1st one lasted a yr



Yep I DC with my soft bonnet to. The lcl blows my shower cap off.


----------



## Mahsiah

I just bought 2 new deep conditioners and I feel horrible. I need to enter product junkie rehab.


----------



## freckledface

brownb83 yup cheap and comfortable... I'm all about that


----------



## mochalocks

Mahsiah said:


> I just bought 2 new deep conditioners and I feel horrible. I need to enter product junkie rehab.




I know the feeling. I purchased cream of nature's shampoo, and conditioner with argon oil- I  read some good reviews on this product.


----------



## jcdlox

shasha8685 said:


> It's like my scalp knows a relaxer is coming.
> 
> It's itching like crazy (and not b/c it's dirty. I washed my hair on Friday).



Mine does the same thing!


----------



## mochalocks

Super hyped!  Because my hair came out nice this time.  It looks, and feels like I went to the salon.


----------



## Saludable84

I'm bored. Guess I'll choose this day to relax. May finally try this Linange today.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## SuchaLady

You will love it. That is basically the only "cheapie" I can use on my hair. 




mochalocks said:


> I know the feeling. I purchased cream of nature's shampoo, and conditioner with argon oil- I  read some good reviews on this product.


----------



## mochalocks

SuchaLady said:


> You will love it. That is basically the only "cheapie" I can use on my hair.



Yes!! And I do. I used It this morning when I washed my hair.


----------



## ScorpioLove

i reaallly need to lay off the flat iron. I did a small trim off the ends and some bantu knots that finally came out nice on one side lol


----------



## NaiyaAi

You ladies are making me jealous. My bantu knot outs never come out nicely. =(


----------



## TayMac

Just did a self touch up using DE sensitive scalp
 Results are pretty good but I'm too tired to roller set tonight.


----------



## bebezazueta

TayMac said:


> Just did a self touch up using DE sensitive scalp Results are pretty good but I'm too tired to roller set tonight.



Air dry and moisturize and in the AM, set with some flexi rods a couple of hours before you leave out. Quickest roller set ever


----------



## NaiyaAi

So aside from the part where I accidentally got relaxer in my eye when I rinsed it out (OUCH!), I think this was my most successful self-relax attempt yet. Such a huge difference from my first abysmal attempt two years ago.


----------



## divachyk

mschristine said:


> I used Hair One last night..not a fan. I really want to find a cleansing conditioner that works but I think that using the shea moisture retention shampoo will work just as good. It leaves my hair clean but soft, it doesn't tangle my hair and I comb my hair out afterwards before I put in my conditioner with no issues





mochalocks said:


> Yes!! And I do. I used It this morning when I washed my hair.





NaiyaAi said:


> So aside from the part where I accidentally got relaxer in my eye when I rinsed it out (OUCH!), I think this was my most successful self-relax attempt yet. Such a huge difference from my first abysmal attempt two years ago.



mschristine, Asian Coconut Cleansing is good but I prefer HairVeda Amala Cream Rinse. I'm not a fan of Hair One.

mochalocks, CON is great but causes buildup for me which defeats the purpose since it impacts my hair's ability to accept moisture.

Hope you're ok and congrats NaiyaAi


----------



## SuchaLady

I loved your Beanie review divachyk. It was so cute  So excited for you and all the things coming your way.


----------



## NaiyaAi

divachyk Thanks! And I'm fine. Luckily it happened while I was already rinsing it out so I just moved my hair out of the way and stuck my eye under the water.


----------



## Guinan

NaiyaAi said:


> So aside from the part where I accidentally got relaxer in my eye when I rinsed it out (OUCH!), I think this was my most successful self-relax attempt yet. Such a huge difference from my first abysmal attempt two years ago.



NaiyaAi, OMG that's my biggest fear!!! I'm glad ur ok.


----------



## Guinan

Saludable84 said:


> I'm bored. Guess I'll choose this day to relax. May finally try this Linange today.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone



Saludable84, hope u like it. Don't forget to post pics do you have the lye or no lye? I use the lye texturizer.


----------



## ScorpioLove

NaiyaAi said:


> You ladies are making me jealous. My bantu knot outs never come out nicely. =(




do you twist while turning your hair? i found that it gives better results that way


----------



## NaiyaAi

ScorpioLove said:


> do you twist while turning your hair? i found that it gives better results that way


I don't. I'll have to try it that way.


----------



## NaiyaAi

Here was my impromptu length check while my hair was still wet:


----------



## mschristine

My hair was so dry and tangled this morning..I used my moisturizing spritz and let it sit a few minutes and then i gently detangled..then i used a lil olive oil and mango butter moisturizer and my sealing oil. Only lost a little bit of hair I'm seeing wonderful long lasting results from 2 step treatment I did a week and a half ago


----------



## mshoneyfly

mschristine
I have recently learned that my hair is ceramide deprived. I went back and read the first page of the challenge thread. It does a good job of explaining why they work well for high porosity hair like mine. Every time I would wash, I would just m&s on damp hair without detangling bc I would lose too much hair. I would just air dry using the scarf method and then most of the tangles would fall out on their own. 

When I started using ceramide oils to seal, my hair instantly softened due to the cuticles laying down nicely from the oil. For me, safflower oil works the best and has a neutral smell. The wheat germ oil is good but it STINKS SO BAD!!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I really wanna try a flat twist out on my hair but I cant find a flat twist out on youtube that I like.


----------



## ManeStreet

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I really wanna try a flat twist out on my hair but I cant find a flat twist out on youtube that I like.



What about this one?


http://youtu.be/Eqrm0JMuB_Q


----------



## Saludable84

NaiyaAi said:


> So aside from the part where I accidentally got relaxer in my eye when I rinsed it out (OUCH!), I think this was my most successful self-relax attempt yet. Such a huge difference from my first abysmal attempt two years ago.



That almost happened to me once and I just kept my eye under the water for IDK how many minutes. That is the only thing I miss about professional treatments.



pelohello said:


> Saludable84, hope u like it. Don't forget to post pics do you have the lye or no lye? I use the lye texturizer.



I bought the lye relaxer though the texturizer has the same ingredients. So far I really like it. And I will post pictures. I think I am going to keep using this relaxer if I like my roller set results.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I really wanna try a flat twist out on my hair but I cant find a flat twist out on youtube that I like.



Naturalniecy (I think) has a nice one. When I finally try one, I think I will mock hers.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I really wanna try a flat twist out on my hair but I cant find a flat twist out on youtube that I like.



Found It!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wHKTwQqL1vI


----------



## Nix08

Saludable84 said:


> Found It!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wHKTwQqL1vI



Oh my goodness!   That is unbelievably beautiful


----------



## mshoneyfly

Both vids have gorgeous results!!  I noticed that they both did each twist toward the front going toward the face. I think this is important to getting the right results

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## SuchaLady

I suck so bad at blowdrying my hair. I never even bother with a brush. Do y'all hold the brush or dryer n your dominant hand?


----------



## Jobwright

SuchaLady said:


> I suck so bad at blowdrying my hair. I never even bother with a brush. Do y'all hold the brush or dryer n your dominant hand?


I use the brush in the dominate hand.  It is a little difficult to aim correctly with the dryer though.


----------



## mschristine

mshoneyfly said:


> mschristine
> I have recently learned that my hair is ceramide deprived. I went back and read the first page of the challenge thread. It does a good job of explaining why they work well for high porosity hair like mine. Every time I would wash, I would just m&s on damp hair without detangling bc I would lose too much hair. I would just air dry using the scarf method and then most of the tangles would fall out on their own.
> 
> When I started using ceramide oils to seal, my hair instantly softened due to the cuticles laying down nicely from the oil. For me, safflower oil works the best and has a neutral smell. The wheat germ oil is good but it STINKS SO BAD!!
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



I'm not sure if I'm low or high porosity..I can never figure it out. I do want to use more ceramides in my regimen. I was thinking about safflower and hempseed oil.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> I suck so bad at blowdrying my hair. I never even bother with a brush. Do y'all hold the brush or dryer n your dominant hand?



I usually have a brush full hair when I use my wig brush so I haven't gone that route in a few years. I did use my dominant hand for easier to reach areas and my other hands for harder to reach areas.


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 said:


> I usually have a brush full hair when I use my wig brush so I haven't gone that route in a few years. I did use my dominant hand for easier to reach areas and my other hands for harder to reach areas.



Saludable84 Nooo don't ever use a wig brush! Use a vented one like this. But wait you don't use direct heat though right lol? ....I'll explain anyway. A vented brush helps the hair straighten by allowing heat to get to the hair.  It's less bristles too. Cool blowdrying is awesome as well if you ever want to explore a different technique.


----------



## NaiyaAi

SuchaLady said:


> I suck so bad at blowdrying my hair. I never even bother with a brush. Do y'all hold the brush or dryer n your dominant hand?


SuchaLady

Back when I used a brush, I used whatever hand was on the same side of my head as the hair, if that makes sense. So for my right side, I held the brush in my right (dominant) hand, and for my left side, I held the brush in my left hand.

Now, I use a comb attachment and keep the dryer in my dominant hand the whole time but I use my left hand to hold the hair completely taught while I'm running the dryer through my hair.


----------



## FelaShrine

what brush do you usually use Saludable84


----------



## SuchaLady

NaiyaAi said:


> SuchaLady  Back when I used a brush, I used whatever hand was on the same side of my head as the hair, if that makes sense. So for my right side, I held the brush in my right (dominant) hand, and for my left side, I held the brush in my left hand.  Now, I use a comb attachment and keep the dryer in my dominant hand the whole time but I use my left hand to hold the hair completely taught while I'm running the dryer through my hair.



That makes most sense to me. I broke my left wrist when I was 8 and I lost a good bit of fine motor control (can't even polish my nails) so the attachment is probably my best bet.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> Found It!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wHKTwQqL1vI



So funny cause I lurked her videos cause I just knew she would have a cute one but couldnt locate it at the time. Thanks!


----------



## Mahsiah

I was practicing cornrowing/french braiding earlier and I finally got the hang of it. Maybe now my braidouts will look much better.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> I was practicing cornrowing/french braiding earlier and I finally got the hang of it. Maybe now my braidouts will look much better.



how about i understand the concept but still suck


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Saludable84 Nooo don't ever use a wig brush! Use a vented one like this. But wait you don't use direct heat though right lol? ....I'll explain anyway. A vented brush helps the hair straighten by allowing heat to get to the hair.  It's less bristles too. Cool blowdrying is awesome as well if you ever want to explore a different technique.



FelaShrine

A wig brush because it was all I knew. I stopped using I felt the amount of hair coming out was abnormal. Being that I stopped using direct heat, I never bothered to revisit a blower unless I used a diffuser on medium to low. I might try it again though in the near future and I will get the vented brush. I learn something new everyday. 

Thanks girl!

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> I loved your Beanie review @divachyk. It was so cute  So excited for you and all the things coming your way.


 
SuchaLady, thank you my dear! :blowkiss: I was so hesistant to put my face out there. Folks can be so mean and aside from that, I don't want my work folk knowing I have issues: seriously hair obsessed. overboard. insane in the brain.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Over trying to find moisturzers that works like s-curl without mineral oil. This is the last thing Im going to try & then Im going to make my own daily moisturizer for my buns. It has water & glycerin as the first 2 ingredients.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm adding a few more products to my routine then I'm done. I'm not much of a pj. I need a blowdry creme, a mist product, and a co-cleanser. Any recommendations? (I need a new moisture mask too if any of y'all are into face care )


----------



## SuchaLady

I must say out of all my products I use in my hair I have yet to find a moisturizer that I love like I do the rest of my products. I have a lot I like but none I absolutely love. 




pre_medicalrulz said:


> Over trying to find moisturzers that works like s-curl without mineral oil. This is the last thing Im going to try & then Im going to make my own daily moisturizer for my buns. It has water & glycerin as the first 2 ingredients.
> 
> 
> View attachment 228435


----------



## Mahsiah

I wish my rollersets came out like this @8:45. I'd be bald in less than a week if I did that type of heat to my hair  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na6MSgvglnY


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> I wish my rollersets came out like this @8:45. I'd be bald in less than a week if I did that type of heat to my hair
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na6MSgvglnY



girl you might have opened up the gates, they hate ateya Mahsiah lol


----------



## Mahsiah

Lilmama1011 said:


> girl you might have opened up the gates, they hate ateya Mahsiah lol



Forgive me, I haven't been here that long 

Just ignore my post yall


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> Forgive me, I haven't been here that long
> 
> Just ignore my post yall



i had posted about her hair, i love her bounce and swing and they went in on ateya talking about she doesn't know what she is doing and hasn't retained length and it was a debate over how some people just like health and everyone doesn't want length and she stays weaved up with no growth Mahsiah


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> I'm adding a few more products to my routine then I'm done. I'm not much of a pj. I need a blowdry creme, a mist product, and a co-cleanser. Any recommendations? (I need a new moisture mask too if any of y'all are into face care )



One blow dry cream I like is Not Your Mothers in the green and white bottle. 

I can't help ya with mist; those are not my friends. I tried the DB mist and it tangles my hair. CHI keratin mist is good, but that as needed. 

And a co cleanser I like right now is hair one. DB cleansing conditioner is good too, but I like the hair one better because of the protein.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## brownb83

I need a deep conditioner with more slip. This new growth is out of control.


----------



## Lilmama1011

brownb83 said:


> I need a deep conditioner with more slip. This new growth is out of control.



Aussie moist?  tresemme?


----------



## Jobwright

brownb83 said:


> I need a deep conditioner with more slip. This new growth is out of control.


check out the fenugreek thread!  I use a mix of fenugreek, marshmallow root, slippery elm, AOHSR, aloe and honey.  Works like a charm.  If you don't mind mixing a little bit, that should help you.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I usually keep it simple with my conversations on here especially in a disagreement with other posters. But from here on out, if I noticed that you've talked side ways out your mouth to me 2 or more times - Im going HAM on ya! Done playing nice. After 3 1/2 years, its about time I make some enemies on this board.... *evil grin*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I usually keep it simple with my conversations on here especially in a disagreement with other posters. But from here on out, if I noticed that you've talked side ways out your mouth to me 2 or more times - Im going HAM on ya! Done playing nice. After 3 1/2 years, its about time I made some enemies on this board.... *evil grin*



 Somebody in trouble nah' lol


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

brownb83 said:


> I need a deep conditioner with more slip. This new growth is out of control.



brownb83

On Ground:
I love Sallys GVP Conditioning Balm, thick, creamy, plenty slip and super hydrating.
I also like Giovanni Smooth As Silk Conditioner.

Online: 
I love curl junkie curl rehab, Naturelle Grow DC's(all of them), SSI Avocado Conditioner and plenty mo'.

I am cone free so all of my options are cone free. If you like cones then your options are endless.


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> brownb83  On Ground: I love Sallys GVP Conditioning Balm, thick, creamy, plenty slip and super hydrating. I also like Giovanni Smooth As Silk Conditioner.  Online: I love curl junkie curl rehab, Naturelle Grow DC's(all of them), SSI Avocado Conditioner and plenty mo'.  I am cone free so all of my options are cone free. If you like cones then your options are endless.



How is that curl rehab?

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84 said:


> How is that curl rehab?
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone



I love it. It's one of the protein free dc's that I love. It moisturizes the hair and provides ample slip. I rarely get moisture overload(pretty much never), but this is so moisturizing to the point that if I keep it on to long I may end up with it.


----------



## SuchaLady

I am so torn about my hair...I miss that slick ponytail. Its still flat but its not slicked like laid, laid. But every time I stretch then relax I always regret it. Not for the sake of being natural, but its just like I just went 5 months without a relaxer why bother now?  What do I do?


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft, I need to try my Curl Rehab. It's been in my product like forever. 

SuchaLady, Good question. What causes you to give in and relax? Is it the missing slick hair? Can you use heat in these moments -- roller set, etc. to give you the slick feel without relaxing?


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @brownb83
> 
> On Ground:
> I love Sallys GVP Conditioning Balm, thick, creamy, plenty slip and super hydrating.
> I also like Giovanni Smooth As Silk Conditioner.
> 
> Online:
> I love curl junkie curl rehab, Naturelle Grow DC's(all of them), SSI Avocado Conditioner and plenty mo'.
> 
> I am cone free so all of my options are cone free. If you like cones then your options are endless.


 
@EnExitStageLeft @brownb83, ITA Sally's GVP Conditioning Balm (knockoff Matrix Biolage) is awesome. I didn't have luck with Giovanni but will be willing to try it again now that I know what my hair likes/dislikes. I tried this way back when during the times I was clueless about my hair. SSI Avocado - love it. Bee Mine Luscious - love it. Tried & true that never fails: Aubrey Organics HSR OR WC! HairVeda SitriNillah - pure awesomeness. Dang, I can go on and on. However, the top ones that I love off the shelf at a store near you is Sally's & Aubrey's.


----------



## KhandiB

I am having such a problem with moisture .. all my usual conditioners are not slipping like before ... I need something with some slip , so frustrated


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk Well last time I was like 10 months post I washed, DC'd, and let my hair airdry like normal (dont ever airdry 40~ weeks post relaxer hair btw horrible idea) and then flat ironed on a medium setting then bunned. It came out fine just like my freshly relaxed hair. The thought of doing it all over a week or 2 later had me exhausted  so I went home and got a relaxer. That was in March and I still keep thinking why did I even bother?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I'm not bout this stretching life. Anything over 10 weeks is too much for me. OAN I'm getting a cut I think.


----------



## SuchaLady

KhandiB Every try Joico Moisture Recovery Balm? Its my new fave. I love Kenra as well. Divachyk put me on that a year or 2 ago and I havent looked back yet. 



KhandiB said:


> I am having such a problem with moisture .. all my usual conditioners are not slipping like before ... I need something with some slip , so frustrated


----------



## KhandiB

SuchaLady - I may need to go ahead and invest in that, I have had pretty good success in using low cost products (Organics Hair Mayo) But I might have to go ahead and pony up.



SuchaLady said:


> KhandiB Every try Joico Moisture Recovery Balm? Its my new fave. I love Kenra as well. Divachyk put me on that a year or 2 ago and I havent looked back yet.


----------



## SuchaLady

I really love Aubrey Organics but between the container, having to order it online, and only getting 3 or 4 uses out of each bottle Im not sure if its worth it.


----------



## SuchaLady

Khandi Yeah I cant use those types of products anymore. I have to use salon conditioners. They are much richer and thicker which works better for my thick hair. The only type on non-salon conditioner I can still get by with is CON Argan. That is my lover  These haul threads make me want to delve into homemade small business hair lines but Im still too hesitant about that.




KhandiB said:


> SuchaLady - I may need to go ahead and invest in that, I have had pretty good success in using low cost products (Organics Hair Mayo) But I might have to go ahead and pony up.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

You def. should. I think you'll like it .

SuchaLady

I agree with divachyk. Maybe utilizing a bit of heat would help. Maybe when you feel that way you can flat iron and leave it be for 2 weeks and then wash. That way you wont have to worry about it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady said:


> @Khandi Yeah I cant use those types of products anymore. I have to use salon conditioners. They are much richer and thicker which works better for my thick hair. The only type on non-salon conditioner I can still get by with is CON Argan. That is my lover  *These haul threads make me want to delve into homemade small business hair lines but Im still too hesitant about that.*



DO IT! I promise you won't regret it. First line I suggest you try is Silk Dreams's. Its Supergirls haircare line and its MAGNIFICENT! It takes a while to recieve it 6-14 business days depending on if its a sale or not, but when I say its more then worth it...BELIEVE ME!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@KhandiB

Your siggy picture is so pretty!


----------



## SuchaLady

EnExitStageLeft Well I definitely wont be potentially relaxing anytime soon since Im about to weave my hair for a few months. I probably will straighten in between so I will take yalls advice. 

And darn you. Ive been eyeing SD for the longest.  I wonder if it would work well with DCing in braids while hair hiding. I need to go on and order some things to try while my hair is still out.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@SuchaLady

I think it would be. Also, can someone (AHEM @pre_medicalrulz HairPleezeGrow or any other wig/weave expert) PLEASE start a wig basics thread. I really want to invest in a U part wig, but shawty don't know what in the history of hecks she is doing erplexed


----------



## SuchaLady

EnExitStageLeft Its sooooo easy! The one I made for graduation was the most recent. Let me see if I can find the picture.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @SuchaLady
> 
> I think it would be. Also, can someone (AHEM @pre_medicalrulz HairPleezeGrow or any other wig/weave expert) PLEASE start a wig basics thread. I really want to invest in a U part wig, but shawty don't know what in the history of hecks she is doing erplexed



Lol I dont know anything about u-part wigs. I only wear full wigs you buy in the store. Lol


----------



## KhandiB

EnExitStageLeft - Awww. Thanks!!



EnExitStageLeft said:


> @KhandiB
> 
> Your siggy picture is so pretty!


----------



## SuchaLady

EnExitStageLeft here is my graduation hair. It's a upart I made using 3 bundles of hair with a small leaveout. Hair was straightened and wand curled. Ignore the Instagram vibe it's giving off


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Instagram vibe, it so full  @ suchalady. Now how you did it is what I want to know

@pre_medicalrulz I was thinking about full wigs, but with this big ole' head I'm sure it'll end up looking like a helmet. *LE SIGH


----------



## SuchaLady

Very, very simple. Marked where I wanted my leave out, put my cap on the styrafoam head, pinned it down. and sewed! That is it! You want to know what the hardest part was for me? Threading the needles! Seriously  I think I fought with the needles more than anything. Once I was finished. I cut the u-shape part open with some scissors and I had a wig.  Throw on your favorite movie and you will be done in no time.


----------



## SuchaLady

If you are really, really bad with sewing you can use glue.


----------



## Saludable84

I left for a few hours and you ladies have me looking up transcripts!

SuchaLady if you want to relax, then don't. Or better yet, just don't commit yourself to one. As time goes on, I can see myself not committing to needing a relaxer but wanting one when I want it of that makes sense. I can't promise when i will give them up, but the whole point of texlaxing was to ease myself into learning my texture and possibly just stop relaxing. Heat is not bad in the right had. 

I need to do a SD haul btw. I just bought some new products to try, but I saw that I have 2 vanilla silks left and was about to beat myself for not buying more. Whatevs. SD so far is the best homemade line I have found.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@SuchaLady

I think I'm going to have to glue it  I have zero sewing skills. I think I may try a U part wig from Freetress or Outre first per @veesweets advice and then venture into making my own once I become use to it. 

Where did you order the hair from @SuchaLady? I think I may just get mine from Alieexpress should I ever make one.


----------



## SuchaLady

EnExitStageLeft My friend that was a "private vendor"  Im pretty sure that was AliExpress Hair  I got an amazing deal from her though so I didnt complain.


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 That was one of my biggest goals of this entire hair journey I guess you would say. To break myself out of time restraints of when to relax. Doing that really got me thinking and adjusting my actions. I relax when and if I want to and no sooner nor no later. I havent wanted to relax in awhile but I dont think that necessarily means I want to be natural. I hope Im making sense to yall  

Let me go. I have enough posts in here for today ; dont want yall talking about me


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84 said:


> I left for a few hours and you ladies have me looking up transcripts!
> 
> @SuchaLady if you want to relax, then don't. Or better yet, just don't commit yourself to one. As time goes on, I can see myself not committing to needing a relaxer but wanting one when I want it of that makes sense. I can't promise when i will give them up, but the whole point of texlaxing was to ease myself into learning my texture and possibly just stop relaxing. Heat is not bad in the right had.
> 
> I need to do a SD haul btw. I just bought some new products to try, but I saw that I have 2 vanilla silks left and was about to beat myself for not buying more. Whatevs. SD so far is the best homemade line I have found.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone



See SuchaLady Silk Dreams is bomb.com and Saludable84's hair is proof: Check it out here: http://smoothcuticles.wordpress.com/2013/10/06/relaxer-day-3/


----------



## FelaShrine

Would love to try her stuff(inmfact have an imaginary list in my head) but until she becomes half as generous as other vendors, not happening.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @SuchaLady
> 
> I think it would be. Also, can someone (AHEM @pre_medicalrulz @HairPleezeGrow or any other wig/weave expert) PLEASE start a wig basics thread. I really want to invest in a U part wig, but shawty don't know what in the history of hecks she is doing erplexed


 

That would be ms.blue field of expertise. I wouldn't know where to start with basic as I am still learning along the way. ms.blue please chime in girl!


----------



## ms.blue

Wig basics:  
-Caps- The type of cap you use to make your wig is very important.   There are dome mesh caps, dome  spandex caps, weave caps with the strings to make it tighter or looser←these types of caps can be found at your local bss.  Then there are u-part caps with the u shape already cut out either in the middle, left or right which comes in brown or black←these are found online at aliexpress.com or some American hair vendors sell them ex. exotichairla.com and kinkycurlyyaki.com (actually a Canadian company).  Then there is my personal favorite....the Japanese mesh swim caps.   These caps are perfect for those who want to make closure wigs since the caps had minimal stretch which means that no sewing down or using wig clips.

Manniquin head, Styrofoam head or wig block-You going to need one of these as your base to make your wig.  The cheapest and easily available is the Styrofoam head  but the issues that lies with using a Styrofoam head is that the head maybe is smaller than your actual head.  The solution is to increase the  head by tape or paper and tape.  A wig block honestly is great because it's shaped very similar to a human head and comes in different sizes.

Measuring tape, t-pins, white or colored lip or eyeliner (to mark measurements on the cap), needles, thread and most important-patience and lots of yt vids (peekmill, fabulastyisme (sp?), hairdelacreme have good detailed vids on how to make both closure and u-part wigs)  Your first wig is never your best wig but with time and practice, you will get better with placement of tracks and overall fit.  When I make a closure wig, after every bundle,  I take off the wig from the wig block to check to fit on my head.  I make mental notes on where I have place the tracks and see if the wig fit.

If this is too much then, you could send your hair to be made into a u-part or closure wigs to trebella wigs, agrape customs and fly honey wigs...google search and yt those companies for more details.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

ms.blue

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## Saludable84

FelaShrine said:


> Would love to try her stuff(inmfact have an imaginary list in my head) but until she becomes half as generous as other vendors, not happening.



Try a hair product exchange. Just got 4 items for $25. THAT is generous!



SuchaLady said:


> Saludable84 That was one of my biggest goals of this entire hair journey I guess you would say. To break myself out of time restraints of when to relax. Doing that really got me thinking and adjusting my actions. I relax when and if I want to and no sooner nor no later. I havent wanted to relax in awhile but I dont think that necessarily means I want to be natural. I hope Im making sense to yall
> 
> Let me go. I have enough posts in here for today ; don't want yall talking about me



I totally get you. When I make my 2014 goals, I would like that to be one of them. I would like to relax when I want and not really when I need to. I know it will be a hard foal for me. 



EnExitStageLeft said:


> See SuchaLady Silk Dreams is bomb.com and Saludable84's hair is proof: Check it out here: http://smoothcuticles.wordpress.com/2013/10/06/relaxer-day-3/



Thanks boo!


----------



## mochalocks

Yay.  My hair Can now be put up into a proper bun.  I just need to use bobby pins to keep the sides from sticking out.


----------



## KhandiB

So I wasnt able to get to sallys to get that GVP conditioner I was gonna try because my husband had my bank card  , lol/  So When I washed my hair, I took every doggone conditioner I had, 4 different cholesterols, some V05 Strawberries and Cream, Dove Volumizing, Split End Mender and added Jojoba Oil, Grapeseed Oil and Olive oil mixed it all up , and it was great! lol

After that I did the LOCO method and then bunned.  Hair looks and feels great today  - I have been slipping lately out of shear lazyness, but Im back on track!


----------



## Jobwright

Not sure who suggested applying conditioner relaxer style when stretching, but that suggestion may be the GREATEST advice I have received!  Just wanted to say that out loud. Thanks ladies of LHCF!!!!!


----------



## divachyk

Have any of you used MSM in your deep conditioner? It was on my to-do list for this past wash but totally forgot about it.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady KhandiB, I love Kenra. I stopped using it for a while because the wheat protein content had my hair feeling kinda protein-ish. Now, I mix in some goodies (honey, oils, etc) and all is well. It's now back to being my boo. I'm glad because I racked up when Ulta had the B1G1. It would have been a shame to have all those liters sitting collecting dust. I love Aubrey. Will never be without it. Yes, the uses are minimal and I too purchase online but I keep a good stock on hand. It's the only retail conditioner I love that delivers 100% of the time without mixing in this or that. Plus, I use WC as a LI or daily moisturizer. Joico is a great line as well.


----------



## LaurenMechelle

Just wanted to give my two cents =)

I relax every 4-6 weeks with Dr. Miracle's (Regular), and the best DC I've found is Garnier Fructis 3 Minute Undo... literally works magic & completely gets rid of that straw-like feeling after relaxing, especially if you wrap & let it sit for a bit (I use press n' seal ).


----------



## Guinan

LaurenMechelle, you relax every 4-6wks??? Do you have any issues with over-processing? 

 BTW...Your hair is gorg!


----------



## LaurenMechelle

Thanks!  

Yep, every 4-6 weeks, depending on when I feel motivated/have time.  No issues with over-processing, my hair just behaves better when I relax often!  I also use super moisturizing conditioner/deep conditioner.


----------



## Mahsiah

LaurenMechelle pretty!! 

If anyone posts on hairlista, check this out
http://www.hairlista.com/profiles/blogs/hey-relaxed-girls-yall-can-make-big-curly-hair-too


----------



## KhandiB

divachyk - Kenra is Out of my price range, LOLOL.  And I think that my local Vitamin Shoppe has the Aubrey's, they carry a lot of the poos/conditioners a lot of people on here that dont use cones etc...

I like to look for things that I can just go and grab from the store.

Which makes me wanna bop myself sometimes.  I KNOW WHAT WORKS FOR MY HAIR! But I always go try something else, usually because its on sale, lol

The conditioners that ALWAYS have worked for me are:
Motions Moisture Plus
Silk Elements MegaSilk Treatment
ORS Replenishing
KeraPro (Too little for what you pay)



divachyk said:


> SuchaLady KhandiB, I love Kenra. I stopped using it for a while because the wheat protein content had my hair feeling kinda protein-ish. Now, I mix in some goodies (honey, oils, etc) and all is well. It's now back to being my boo. I'm glad because I racked up when Ulta had the B1G1. It would have been a shame to have all those liters sitting collecting dust. I love Aubrey. Will never be without it. Yes, the uses are minimal and I too purchase online but I keep a good stock on hand. It's the only retail conditioner I love that delivers 100% of the time without mixing in this or that. Plus, I use WC as a LI or daily moisturizer. Joico is a great line as well.


----------



## LaurenMechelle

Mahsiah said:


> LaurenMechelle pretty!!
> 
> If anyone posts on hairlista, check this out
> http://www.hairlista.com/profiles/blogs/hey-relaxed-girls-yall-can-make-big-curly-hair-too




Thanks!  I read the hairlista post you wrote, I've never tried rag curls before - definitely on my "try" list!


----------



## divachyk

LaurenMechelle, I use to relax every 4 weeks way back when. I then moved to every 6. I'm now 10-12. I'd go longer if breakage, dryness & tangles didn't cause such an issue.

KhandiB, yes it's pricey but the key is to get it when it's on a B1G1 sale. I never buy it at full price. Scratch that, I never buy it at full price. Don't change up your game, keep to what works.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> LaurenMechelle, I use to relax every 4 weeks way back when. I then moved to every 6. I'm now 10-12. I'd go longer if breakage, dryness & tangles didn't cause such an issue.
> 
> I would love to relax that early but I dont have any NG until around 12 weeks. Sigh...


----------



## LaurenMechelle

divachyk said:


> LaurenMechelle, I use to relax every 4 weeks way back when. I then moved to every 6. I'm now 10-12. I'd go longer if breakage, dryness & tangles didn't cause such an issue.



I hear you... I went 3 months in between relaxers this summer (summer!  what was I thinking ) and hated it...  I was spending way too much effort/time/heat trying to keep my hair straight - back to regular relaxers now!

I'm also (attempting) to get in the gym more often, and can get away with working out 3-4 times/week without washing/styling when I relax regularly.


----------



## mschristine

Moisturizing and sealing this hair in sections was rough today. My new growth was super thirsty so I had to break out the olive oil and mango butter moisturizer


----------



## SuchaLady

I want to try the rest of the CURLS line. I can't be the only one that uses products marketed towards naturals lol


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I recently relaxed after 25 weeks. I'm so glad I did but I'm definitely going to do short stretches from now on


----------



## Lilmama1011

I tried bb foam today, I like it, I didn't see lottabody but I'm glad I picked it up, it really does help with detangling, it had great slip and I didn't have to use my tresemme heat protectant because bb was a heat protectant with the cones and everything. I also I like that it said light hold


----------



## brownb83

SuchaLady said:


> I want to try the rest of the CURLS line. I can't be the only one that uses products marketed towards naturals lol



Lol since I rollerset that's all I use. What part of the line did you try?


----------



## Nix08

LaurenMechelle I did bantu knots using 3, placed as you did in your video and it was perfect, thanks I ended up putting my hair up in claw clips but I could have left if down.  It fell just as I like it


----------



## LaurenMechelle

Nix08 said:


> LaurenMechelle I did bantu knots using 3, placed as you did in your video and it was perfect, thanks I ended up putting my hair up in claw clips but I could have left if down.  It fell just as I like it


Yay!  Glad it worked for you too!


----------



## Mahsiah

LaurenMechelle thanks for showing your hair doesn't have to be very long to have great styles  checked out your videos great channel. 

Actually all you ladies hair look great. anyone else have youtube channels?


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> I want to try the rest of the CURLS line. I can't be the only one that uses products marketed towards naturals lol



Trust me, your not. I'm a very big fans of any natural product. It's just that the good stuff is usually marketed for naturals though they work equally for both.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## brownb83

One more week and I can relax my hurrr!!!!!

*does cabbages patch**

Lol


----------



## brownb83

Before this year is out I'm going to post hair pic.

I just feel so shy. I wanna go to marshalls or .tj max but I already know the pj inside of me will act a fool.


----------



## SuchaLady

brownb83 right now just the passion fruit control paste but the cleansing creme, cashmere curls leave in, and the quenched curls look so yummy. 



brownb83 said:


> Lol since I rollerset that's all I use. What part of the line did you try?


----------



## Lilmama1011

SuchaLady said:


> brownb83 right now just the passion fruit control paste but the cleansing creme, cashmere curls leave in, and the quenched curls look so yummy.


  passion fruit paste smells great,  lays hair down well


----------



## SuchaLady

It really does. Nothing really holds my hair like other people claim but that paste is a keeper. 



Lilmama1011 said:


> passion fruit paste smells great,  lays hair down well as well


----------



## SuchaLady

I forgot the Champagne and Cavier Curl Elixir and the Curls Milkshake 



SuchaLady said:


> brownb83 right now just the passion fruit control paste but the cleansing creme, cashmere curls leave in, and the quenched curls look so yummy.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I liked that moisturizer so much that I went back & bought 3 more.
Great for my buns...


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I liked that moisturizer so much that I went back & bought 3 more.
> Great for my buns...



My mom swears by this!


----------



## freckledface

I love my relaxed hair last week was long and bone straight this week I'm doing shoulder length braid outs and twist outs. I love I can easily get the style I want


----------



## Mahsiah

It's amazing what your relaxed hair can do when it's healthy.


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> It's amazing what your relaxed hair can do when it's healthy.



It can do anything.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Thinking of doing a sew-in for the rest of this year & next.....


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Thinking of doing a sew-in for the rest of this year & next.....



If you're used to wigs a sew in is gonna drive you up the wall lol


----------



## SuchaLady

The hair forum has gotten so much calmer. I remember a year or two ago a member asked for flat iron suggestions because her daughter wanted to wear her hair straight and someone came in the thread and said please don't relax her hair. Like wtf?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> If you're used to wigs a sew in is gonna drive you up the wall lol



Giiiiirl Im thinking the same thing! But I gotta try something new for a PS.


----------



## Mahsiah

SuchaLady said:


> The hair forum has gotten so much calmer. I remember a year or two ago a member asked for flat iron suggestions because *her daughter wanted to wear her hair straight and someone came in the thread and said please don't relax her hair. Like wtf?*



 Glad I wasn't around back then, I would have gotten banned


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> The hair forum has gotten so much calmer. I remember a year or two ago a member asked for flat iron suggestions because her daughter wanted to wear her hair straight and someone came in the thread and said please don't relax her hair. Like wtf?



I lurked for so long I might have seen it once.


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 said:


> I lurked for so long I might have seen it once.



You probably did. I had to reread the title like didn't she just ask for a flat iron and not a relaxer?


----------



## SuchaLady

Mahsiah said:


> Glad I wasn't around back then, I would have gotten banned



Totally uncalled for right lol.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Brazilian or Peruvian..... sigh....


----------



## SuchaLady

Malaysian.. I hate Brazilian hair. 



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Brazilian or Peruvian..... sigh....


----------



## Mahsiah

I LOVE wide tooth combs!
I bought this one today






and I got this fake "denman brush" by annie for $2


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> I LOVE wide tooth combs! I bought this one today  and I got this fake "denman brush" by annie for $2



I used to have that comb before I bought the magic star. I'm still scared of denmans.


----------



## Guinan

I can't believe I'm alittle over a month post. I'm starting to see NG in the front of my hair, but nothing really any where else. Hopefully I'll see something after this inversion thing.


----------



## PlainJane

I posted this in another thread, but since I am relaxed it should probably here. 

A few months ago I used a demi-permanent color (blonde) on my hair in order to change my almost black hair into a light brown. I was told that rinses and demi's weren't harmful by a stylist because they weren't permanent. Long story short, that wasn't the case. I lost hair by the clumps and had to cut from grazing bsl to nl and I am still battling the damage. 

Question: I want to use a Redken Demi in black on my hair but wanted to know if it would cause even more damage? Or if it was safe to use because it's dying the hair darker and not lighter? 

Thanks in advance! I need to dye my hair black because my dark brown roots always make my hair appear dirty no matter how clean it is


----------



## naija24

LaurenMechelle said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yep, every 4-6 weeks, depending on when I feel motivated/have time.  No issues with over-processing, my hair just behaves better when I relax often!  I also use super moisturizing conditioner/deep conditioner.



LaurenMechelle, just curious, what's your hair texture? 

I feel like women who get away relaxing that often but have hair as long as yours must have hair that's 2c-3b.


----------



## LaurenMechelle

naija24 said:


> LaurenMechelle, just curious, what's your hair texture?  I feel like women who get away relaxing that often but have hair as long as yours must have hair that's 2c-3b.


My natural texture?  I don't really know, my hair has been relaxed since I was a little girl...  Here's a pic of a couple months' worth of growth pre-relaxer.  If I can find a picture of my relaxed hair in a wash n go style, I'll edit & post.

ETA: Attached a pic of my relaxed hair air-dried


----------



## SuchaLady

Why is that? I feel the opposite. Hair with less curl pattern is more likely to get overprocessed. Kinkier hair will take more to relax. 



naija24 said:


> LaurenMechelle, just curious, what's your hair texture?
> 
> I feel like women who get away relaxing that often but have hair as long as yours must have hair that's 2c-3b.


----------



## FelaShrine

PlainJane said:


> I posted this in another thread, but since I am relaxed it should probably here.
> 
> A few months ago I used a demi-permanent color (blonde) on my hair in order to change my almost black hair into a light brown. I was told that rinses and demi's weren't harmful by a stylist because they weren't permanent. Long story short, that wasn't the case. I lost hair by the clumps and had to cut from grazing bsl to nl and I am still battling the damage.
> 
> Question: I want to use a Redken Demi in black on my hair but wanted to know if it would cause even more damage? Or if it was safe to use because it's dying the hair darker and not lighter?
> 
> Thanks in advance! I need to dye my hair black because my dark brown roots always make my hair appear dirty no matter how clean it is



outspokenwallflower uses the Redken demis so hopefully she can help


----------



## Renewed1

Putting my hair in (semi) mini-twists for the next two weeks.  I don't want to be bothered with daily styling.


----------



## Guinan

PlainJane said:


> I posted this in another thread, but since I am relaxed it should probably here.
> 
> A few months ago I used a demi-permanent color (blonde) on my hair in order to change my almost black hair into a light brown. I was told that rinses and demi's weren't harmful by a stylist because they weren't permanent. Long story short, that wasn't the case. I lost hair by the clumps and had to cut from grazing bsl to nl and I am still battling the damage.
> 
> Question: I want to use a Redken Demi in black on my hair but wanted to know if it would cause even more damage? Or if it was safe to use because it's dying the hair darker and not lighter?
> 
> Thanks in advance! I need to dye my hair black because my dark brown roots always make my hair appear dirty no matter how clean it is



PlainJane, sorry ur hair is coming out. Honestly, I would wait until your hair is semi back to normal. Are you sure that ur stylist used a Demi-perm color? Is ur protein/moisture balanced? 

I just used a semi-perm & I used a mild protein a week before dying, right after I dyed & a week after I dyed. That might be too much protein for some, it really helped my hair. Of course I followup with a protein free conditioner.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Guinan

Hopefully the link posts, but I recently discovered this utuber with TBL hair & she recently did a length check. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OE7abuBQeJI&feature=c4-feed-u. 

If the link doesnt show, the utuber is thetabbi1. She has been on a HHJ for 5yrs & she's relaxed.


----------



## SuchaLady

pelohello said:


> Hopefully the link posts, but I recently discovered this utuber with TBL hair & she recently did a length check. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OE7abuBQeJI&feature=c4-feed-u.  If the link doesnt show, the utuber is thetabbi1. She has been on a HHJ for 5yrs & she's relaxed.



Did she not DC after neutralizing?


----------



## Nix08

pelohello said:


> Hopefully the link posts, but I recently discovered this utuber with TBL hair & she recently did a length check. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OE7abuBQeJI&feature=c4-feed-u.
> 
> If the link doesnt show, the utuber is thetabbi1. She has been on a HHJ for 5yrs & she's relaxed.



Lord have mercy!   
She would be my hair twin


----------



## Guinan

SuchaLady said:


> Did she not DC after neutralizing?



SuchaLady, it doesn't seem like she did, but she did wash her hair again the next day. And I noticed that she leaves her relaxer in for 40min. I thought I was the only one that did that. I try to aim for 20-30, but my last texturizer I left on almost 40min


----------



## Nix08

Ya I noticed that too..40 minutes.  I personally leave mine about 30 minutes.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

PlainJane are you sure that blonde color you used was a *demi*? Demi hair color does NOT lighten, so it wouldn't be able to lift your hair color. You should check to make sure; that could be the biggest reason why you had so much damage. It could've been a color with a high volume of peroxide, or perhaps it had ammonia, and therefore created that bad reaction with your hair.

Now, if your hair is still pretty damaged, I'd wait till you feel it is in decent health before applying the Redken gloss. Damaged hair doesn't hold color well at all, so unless you want to have to color frequently to maintain the color, try to nurse your hair back to health as much as possible THEN apply the demi. Never helps to apply more chemicals to hair already damaged from chemicals. Demi's may be relatively safe, but still should be used with caution.

HTH!


----------



## Saludable84

Nix08 and pelohello make me feel week. I be stressing over leaving a relaxer in for less than 15 minutes and y'all talking about 30-40. The life....


----------



## Nix08

@Saludable84 when I first joined the board I was petrified of going over time. Then I got fed up with being under processed. Prior to lhcf I would go at least 30 minutes and my hair didn't 'all' fall out So now I give myself 30. 15 to apply and another 15 or so to let it sit then smooth. I am looking to achieve bone straight though.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> Nix08 and pelohello make me feel week. I be stressing over leaving a relaxer in for less than 15 minutes and y'all talking about 30-40. The life....



Loloooo I go 30 mins as well. LOL I would never adv someone else to do the same though.


----------



## SuchaLady

I love my hair having length to it. My auntie called me this morning because she needed help at her daycare (her best friends brother died suddenly ) I flipped my head upside down white girl style  and had a ponytail bun in less than 45 seconds.  I should be full MBL sometime next year. Haven't bothered to straighten since I have shrinkage now


----------



## Lissa0821

Looking forward to doing my relaxer touch up on Thursday at 10 weeks.  I thinking the scalp massages and washing twice a week has worked a little too good.  I have more growth usual at this time.  I am pretty sure the focus on moisture worked to my advantage.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Gonna cowash then back in a high bun. Im almost 9 weeks post & Im relaxing at 12 so I can get a cut for the new year and start fresh & strong. Hopefully I can make full HL by the end of next year with strong ends.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm willing to bet edges are what keep a lot of people from going natural. I contemplated just relaxing those today   My hair looks a mess after running behind two year olds all day.   I feel so shallow for letting my edges worsen my already bad day


----------



## chelleypie810

Agreed SuchaLady I hate my edges so much and I'm only 9 weeks post. I'm trying to transition but don't know how long this is going to last


----------



## SuchaLady

chelleypie810 I'm 15 weeks post into a very long stretch/possible transition as well but my edges aren't feeling it. I think I'm going to buy KeraCare wax stick. I heard its heavy duty.


----------



## SuchaLady

Forgot to say that the rest of my hair is fine. An inch of my perimeter all the way around is being so stubborn. ^^^^


----------



## Mahsiah

Do any of u ladies use ors relaxer? Is it me or does that relaxer not get your hair bone straight? I mean, I'm okay with that but I'm just wondering if it's me or the relaxer.


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> Do any of u ladies use ors relaxer? Is it me or does that relaxer not get your hair bone straight? I mean, I'm okay with that but I'm just wondering if it's me or the relaxer.



I used the lye. I just didn't like the way is disrespected my hair. Can't explain, can just say I didn't like it. It was the lye btw.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Mahsiah said:


> Do any of u ladies use ors relaxer? Is it me or does that relaxer not get your hair bone straight? I mean, I'm okay with that but I'm just wondering if it's me or the relaxer.



I dont think ors is meant to get your hair bone straight. Its a gentle relaxer in my opinion.


----------



## Toy

Mahsiah I have used Ors  in the past and it never relaxed my hair bone straight.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Mahsiah said:


> Do any of u ladies use ors relaxer? Is it me or does that relaxer not get your hair bone straight? I mean, I'm okay with that but I'm just wondering if it's me or the relaxer.


  It doesn't get the hair bone straight... But honestly I've never had a relaxer get my hair bone straight though cause I have coarse strands so maybe that's why. I just got a touch up on Saturday with ORS no lye... My mom did it for me and roller set it.. so it looks straight but it's not completely though. I also got my hair cut.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Oops... I posted the same pic more than once.


----------



## naija24

SuchaLady said:


> Why is that? I feel the opposite. Hair with less curl pattern is more likely to get overprocessed. Kinkier hair will take more to relax.



SuchaLady, I feel like if your hair is looser, you have a lesser chance of breaking your hair. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## SuchaLady

naija24 This is something we really cant prove because there will always be that one person's hair that disproves everything we conclude  But I just feel less curl= a greater chance at overprocessing with frequent relaxers. My hair is course and remains curly after relaxers and my mommy goes really, really slow while doing it  so if it was going to overprocess by now then it would have. If I were a 2-3 I would definitely have a head full of straw for hair by now 




naija24 said:


> SuchaLady, I feel like if your hair is looser, you have a lesser chance of breaking your hair. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## Mahsiah

Yeah I think the courser the hair, the tougher it is to break down the bonds.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> naija24 This is something we really cant prove because there will always be that one person's hair that disproves everything we conclude  But I just feel less curl= a greater chance at overprocessing with frequent relaxers. My hair is course and remains curly after relaxers and my mommy goes really, really slow while doing it  so if it was going to overprocess by now then it would have. If I were a 2-3 I would definitely have a head full of straw for hair by now



Back when I was bone straight, it would take 40 minutes and smoothing at least 5 times to get good results. Nowadays, it 14 minutes and barely smoothing for really under proceeded hair. I would say in around a 4a even though I don't believe in hair typing. naija24 I use to believe the same thing, but I think there are other factors that play into this. I have LP hair and I need a flat iron at 350+ just to get straight hair and that's on texlaxed hair. I think there is more than one factor that goes into it, but I do get where you are coming from.


----------



## Rocky91

SuchaLady said:


> I'm willing to bet edges are what keep a lot of people from going natural. I contemplated just relaxing those today   My hair looks a mess after running behind two year olds all day.   I feel so shallow for letting my edges worsen my already bad day


SuchaLady
Lmao.
I am obsessed with edges too. No matter the style my edges have to be smooth and I do baby hair too 

Since I already barged into the relaxed thread as a natural  I have a question: you use Malaysian hair, correct? How easy is the blending? I'm about to be weaved up for the winter.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mamaore

Mahsiah said:


> Do any of u ladies use ors relaxer? Is it me or does that relaxer not get your hair bone straight? I mean, I'm okay with that but I'm just wondering if it's me or the relaxer.



I used ORS no lye for about 2 years - never got my hair straight and it always looked like my hair wasn't relaxed. Dumped it last year.


----------



## ShayyP

Hi ladies! (Posted this in other threads too..trying to get as much help as possible lol)

Jeez, I don’t even know where to start! Relaxed my hair for the first time about 4 months ago after doing a HUGE chop 2 years ago. My hair is currently at SL, but before I decided to go on my HHJ I was a major flat iron/heat junkie. My were in terrible condition and I experience hair breakage quite often (like..A LOT). My hair is pretty fine and to me seems like it breaks off more than it actually grows. Like I said, I’ve started co-washing 1x a week, DC’ing 1 or 2x a week, shampoo 1x a week, and moisturize & seal about 6 out of 7 nights (there’s the odd night where I totally forget or feel super lazy). I’m completely at a loss in determining whether my hair is lacking protein or moisture based on the breakage I am experiencing. To me it seems that there’s a whole lot more breakage since I started my journey Cry. I’ve done Aphogee reconstructor twice (1x each week), I even tried doing a black tea rinse, and an ACV rinse. I guess since its the beginning of my journey I don’t really know of any go to products yet and it really sucks not knowing what to do about all this breakage! Like I run my hand through my hair and literally come out with at LEAST 15 broken hairs. EVERY time!
Plz…any advice that anyone has or product suggestions, I’ll take it! I see so many of you ladies with beautiful hair, and although I know its going to take a lot of care and work, I want long beautiful & healthy hair too. I just wish I could find a healthy hair mentor or something to help me along the way 

Oh and I relaxed this past Saturday after a 12 week stretch.


----------



## apemay1969

ShayyP said:


> Hi ladies! (Posted this in other threads too..trying to get as much help as possible lol)
> 
> Jeez, I don’t even know where to start! Relaxed my hair for the first time about 4 months ago after doing a HUGE chop 2 years ago. My hair is currently at SL, but before I decided to go on my HHJ I was a major flat iron/heat junkie. My were in terrible condition and I experience hair breakage quite often (like..A LOT). My hair is pretty fine and to me seems like it breaks off more than it actually grows. Like I said, I’ve started co-washing 1x a week, DC’ing 1 or 2x a week, shampoo 1x a week, and moisturize & seal about 6 out of 7 nights (there’s the odd night where I totally forget or feel super lazy). I’m completely at a loss in determining whether my hair is lacking protein or moisture based on the breakage I am experiencing. To me it seems that there’s a whole lot more breakage since I started my journey Cry. I’ve done Aphogee reconstructor twice (1x each week), I even tried doing a black tea rinse, and an ACV rinse. I guess since its the beginning of my journey I don’t really know of any go to products yet and it really sucks not knowing what to do about all this breakage! Like I run my hand through my hair and literally come out with at LEAST 15 broken hairs. EVERY time!
> Plz…any advice that anyone has or product suggestions, I’ll take it! I see so many of you ladies with beautiful hair, and although I know its going to take a lot of care and work, I want long beautiful & healthy hair too. I just wish I could find a healthy hair mentor or something to help me along the way
> 
> Oh and I relaxed this past Saturday after a 12 week stretch.



I can't help you cause I'm going through the same thing. It's funny how I'll keep running my hands through my hair looking at broken hairs not thinking that I should stop running my fingers through my hair.

I'm sending a virtual hug and hope you get your answer soon. So i can use it too.


----------



## SuchaLady

Rocky91 I know right. Your style is irrelevant if your edges arent laid  But yes I use Malaysian. I much prefer it over Brazilian hair. Brazilian has a very unnatural sheen to it. If you are natural why not try some Italian Yaki? Its straight hair with a pretty courseness to it.






It flat irons super straight so you dont have to worry about the crinkles. My next install will be with this hair. 





Rocky91 said:


> SuchaLady
> Lmao.
> I am obsessed with edges too. No matter the style my edges have to be smooth and I do baby hair too
> 
> Since I already barged into the relaxed thread as a natural  I have a question: you use Malaysian hair, correct? How easy is the blending? I'm about to be weaved up for the winter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

That picture is way too huge. Looking for a smaller one.


----------



## ShayyP

apemay1969 said:


> I can't help you cause I'm going through the same thing. It's funny how I'll keep running my hands through my hair looking at broken hairs not thinking that I should stop running my fingers through my hair.
> 
> I'm sending a virtual hug and hope you get your answer soon. So i can use it too.



Lol thanks girl!


----------



## Lilmama1011

ShayyP said:


> Hi ladies! (Posted this in other threads too..trying to get as much help as possible lol)  Jeez, I don’t even know where to start! Relaxed my hair for the first time about 4 months ago after doing a HUGE chop 2 years ago. My hair is currently at SL, but before I decided to go on my HHJ I was a major flat iron/heat junkie. My were in terrible condition and I experience hair breakage quite often (like..A LOT). My hair is pretty fine and to me seems like it breaks off more than it actually grows. Like I said, I’ve started co-washing 1x a week, DC’ing 1 or 2x a week, shampoo 1x a week, and moisturize & seal about 6 out of 7 nights (there’s the odd night where I totally forget or feel super lazy). I’m completely at a loss in determining whether my hair is lacking protein or moisture based on the breakage I am experiencing. To me it seems that there’s a whole lot more breakage since I started my journey Cry. I’ve done Aphogee reconstructor twice (1x each week), I even tried doing a black tea rinse, and an ACV rinse. I guess since its the beginning of my journey I don’t really know of any go to products yet and it really sucks not knowing what to do about all this breakage! Like I run my hand through my hair and literally come out with at LEAST 15 broken hairs. EVERY time! Plz…any advice that anyone has or product suggestions, I’ll take it! I see so many of you ladies with beautiful hair, and although I know its going to take a lot of care and work, I want long beautiful & healthy hair too. I just wish I could find a healthy hair mentor or something to help me along the way   Oh and I relaxed this past Saturday after a 12 week stretch.



Did you do the strand test to see if you need protein or moisture? Take a shedded or in your case broken hair  and pull it apart and if it breaks instantly with no elasticity to it you need moisture, if you pull your strand apart and it stretches to much then you need protein to add some strength ShayyP


----------



## ShayyP

Lilmama1011 said:


> Did you do the strand test to see if you need protein or moisture? Take a shedded or in your case broken hair  and pull it apart and if it breaks instantly with no elasticity to it you need moisture, if you pull your strand apart and it stretches to much then you need protein to add some strength ShayyP



But wouldn't pulling one strand of hair apart make it break anyway?


----------



## Lilmama1011

ShayyP said:


> But wouldn't pulling one strand of hair apart make it break anyway?



Yes it will break, but it's how it breaks that determines if you hair needs protein or not. I said if it breaks without any elasticity then it need moisture. If it stretches a lot before breaking then you need protein. If stretches a little before it breaks then you are both moisture and protein balanced ShayyP


----------



## ShayyP

Lilmama1011 said:


> Yes it will break, but it's how it breaks that determines if you hair needs protein or not. I said if it breaks without any elasticity then it need moisture. If it stretches a lot before breaking then you need protein. If stretches a little before it breaks then you are both moisture and protein balanced ShayyP



Alright, I'll try this sometime soon as I already have my hair in my protective bun for the next couple of days. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Saludable84

ShayyP said:


> Hi ladies! (Posted this in other threads too..trying to get as much help as possible lol)  Jeez, I don’t even know where to start! Relaxed my hair for the first time about 4 months ago after doing a HUGE chop 2 years ago. My hair is currently at SL, but before I decided to go on my HHJ I was a major flat iron/heat junkie. My were in terrible condition and I experience hair breakage quite often (like..A LOT). My hair is pretty fine and to me seems like it breaks off more than it actually grows. Like I said, I’ve started co-washing 1x a week, DC’ing 1 or 2x a week, shampoo 1x a week, and moisturize & seal about 6 out of 7 nights (there’s the odd night where I totally forget or feel super lazy). I’m completely at a loss in determining whether my hair is lacking protein or moisture based on the breakage I am experiencing. To me it seems that there’s a whole lot more breakage since I started my journey Cry. I’ve done Aphogee reconstructor twice (1x each week), I even tried doing a black tea rinse, and an ACV rinse. I guess since its the beginning of my journey I don’t really know of any go to products yet and it really sucks not knowing what to do about all this breakage! Like I run my hand through my hair and literally come out with at LEAST 15 broken hairs. EVERY time! Plz…any advice that anyone has or product suggestions, I’ll take it! I see so many of you ladies with beautiful hair, and although I know its going to take a lot of care and work, I want long beautiful & healthy hair too. I just wish I could find a healthy hair mentor or something to help me along the way   Oh and I relaxed this past Saturday after a 12 week stretch.



If your hair is breaking when dry, you need massive amounts of moisture. Your using too much protein and probably products for damaged hair that already have a ton of protein and it's not making it better. You need moisture to balance it out but it doesn't seem like its happening. 

I'm sure the other ladies can give you some recommendations on good products to use. When I bought ground products, Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie worked really well. I hear Biolage conditioning balm is great too.


----------



## ShayyP

Saludable84 said:


> If your hair is breaking when dry, you need massive amounts of moisture. Your using too much protein and probably products for damaged hair that already have a ton of protein and it's not making it better. You need moisture to balance it out but it doesn't seem like its happening.
> 
> I'm sure the other ladies can give you some recommendations on good products to use. When I bought ground products, Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie worked really well. I hear Biolage conditioning balm is great too.



It breaks when its wet too


----------



## SuchaLady

My grandma is such a bully. She's trying to make me get a perm.


----------



## brownb83

SuchaLady said:


> My grandma is such a bully. She's trying to make me get a perm.



Lol you know those old school women. I notice the first thing most older women look at is my hair.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady, reading that just made me chuckle. I envisioned her say, "now baby...."


----------



## SuchaLady

First thing they said at my appointment "oh so you're natural"


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk she was like it would be so pretty with a fresh perm. It would be so long and flowy  I hadn't done anything my hair today because I was going to the salon  





divachyk said:


> SuchaLady, reading that just made me chuckle. I envisioned her say, "now baby...."


----------



## SuchaLady

brownb83 said:


> Lol you know those old school women. I notice the first thing most older women look at is my hair.



I had bed head so I knew it was coming


----------



## divachyk

@ShayyP, apemay1969

Leave ins, moisturizers, etc have protein. Check everything that touches your hair.

ShayyP, you're using too many products that have strengthening properties. Aphogee reconstructor is a protein. Black tea rinses has a strengthening effect as well. I cannot black tea or black coffee rinse for nothing - my hair breaks something serious each time. 

You're also doing a too much to your hair (based on my standards). You should not be cowashing AND deeping conditioning 1-2x week when the hair is fragile and breaking. Matter fact, I don't even do that when my hair is healthy. Hair responds differently, which I know, but I also know that my hair would be a little aggitated, jump off my head and throw up the dueces with doing all that throughout the week. You need a set it and forget it mentality to let it settle and self-correct. 

ACV rinse - do you know if this is good for your hair? You need to take it back to the basics, get your hair normalized and then add one thing little by little to see how your hair responds. 

Prepoo with oil -- use any oil that your hair loves. Some suggest evco acts like protein on their hair. It doesn't for me but it might for you. Try evoo for safekeeping. 

Clarify - removes product buildup. Dilute the shampoo to ensure it doesn't strip the hair down too much.

Cowash - optional but highly recommended. Make sure you use a moisturizing, yet smoothing conditioner. This adds moisture back into the hair right away and helps it keep from tangling as you're going about your deep conditioning routine. My hair gets a little clumpy after shampoo so this smooths it out and makes it manageable for the dep conditioning session.

Deep Condition - use a moisturizing conditioner. Deep condition anywhere from 15-30 minutes. 

Rinse hair - I use lukewarm water. Cold / cool water is the norm but it roughes up my cuticles. Warm water allows my cuticles to stay flat, thus my hair doesn't get tangled and wrapped all around itself.

What leave ins are you using? Make sure they are not protein based in any way.

If your hair requires moisture throughout the week - baggy! This is an easy way to get moisture without the stress of cowashing or conditioning.

No extra techniques right now - tea rinsing, etc, etc. Stick to the basics.

Clarify - HairVeda Amala Deep. Whatever you get, just ddilute, dilute dilute. 1 oz product to 8oz water.

Cowash - Sally's GVP Conditioning Balm (great conditioner that smooths)

Deep Conditioner - you can use Sally's GVP Conditioning Balm or Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose. Both are great.

LIs - I use the LOC method. Liquid: water. Oil: evco. Cream: Pura Body Moisture Milk. Again, whatever you use - no protein.

I'm sure there's more to add but I'm on the run and can't stay long.

ETA: had no time to proofread. Hit me back if you have questions or something doesn't make sense. Oh and....avoid -cone based products as much as possible -- can be drying. 

Contradictory moment: Mizani H20 is great for breakage. It has -cones if I recall correctly but it's awesome. Works like a champ.


----------



## ShayyP

divachyk said:


> @ShayyP, apemay1969
> 
> Leave ins, moisturizers, etc have protein. Check everything that touches your hair.
> 
> ShayyP, you're using too many products that have strengthening properties. Aphogee reconstructor is a protein. Black tea rinses has a strengthening effect as well. I cannot black tea or black coffee rinse for nothing - my hair breaks something serious each time.
> 
> You're also doing a too much to your hair (based on my standards). You should not be cowashing AND deeping conditioning 1-2x week when the hair is fragile and breaking. Matter fact, I don't even do that when my hair is healthy. Hair responds differently, which I know, but I also know that my hair would be a little aggitated, jump off my head and throw up the dueces with doing all that throughout the week. You need a set it and forget it mentality to let it settle and self-correct.
> 
> ACV rinse - do you know if this is good for your hair? You need to take it back to the basics, get your hair normalized and then add one thing little by little to see how your hair responds.
> 
> Prepoo with oil -- use any oil that your hair loves. Some suggest evco acts like protein on their hair. It doesn't for me but it might for you. Try evoo for safekeeping.
> 
> Clarify - removes product buildup. Dilute the shampoo to ensure it doesn't strip the hair down too much.
> 
> Cowash - optional but highly recommended. Make sure you use a moisturizing, yet smoothing conditioner. This adds moisture back into the hair right away and helps it keep from tangling as you're going about your deep conditioning routine. My hair gets a little clumpy after shampoo so this smooths it out and makes it manageable for the dep conditioning session.
> 
> Deep Condition - use a moisturizing conditioner. Deep condition anywhere from 15-30 minutes.
> 
> Rinse hair - I use lukewarm water. Cold / cool water is the norm but it roughes up my cuticles. Warm water allows my cuticles to stay flat, thus my hair doesn't get tangled and wrapped all around itself.
> 
> What leave ins are you using? Make sure they are not protein based in any way.
> 
> If your hair requires moisture throughout the week - baggy! This is an easy way to get moisture without the stress of cowashing or conditioning.
> 
> No extra techniques right now - tea rinsing, etc, etc. Stick to the basics.
> 
> Clarify - HairVeda Amala Deep. Whatever you get, just ddilute, dilute dilute. 1 oz product to 8oz water.
> 
> Cowash - Sally's GVP Conditioning Balm (great conditioner that smooths)
> 
> Deep Conditioner - you can use Sally's GVP Conditioning Balm or Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose. Both are great.
> 
> LIs - I use the LOC method. Liquid: water. Oil: evco. Cream: Pura Body Moisture Milk. Again, whatever you use - no protein.
> 
> I'm sure there's more to add but I'm on the run and can't stay long.
> 
> ETA: had no time to proofread. Hit me back if you have questions or something doesn't make sense. Oh and....avoid -cone based products as much as possible -- can be drying.
> 
> Contradictory moment: Mizani H20 is great for breakage. It has -cones if I recall correctly but it's awesome. Works like a champ.



Thank you so much for this! You can say no if you want, but can we pm or something and maybe you can help me just work out a simple regimen for myself?


----------



## divachyk

ShayyP said:


> Thank you so much for this! You can say no if you want, but can we pm or something and maybe you can help me just work out a simple regimen for myself?


PMing me is cool....hit me up. ShayyP


----------



## Mahsiah

I'm so scared to use heat  I probably won't ever straighten my hair with a heat tool or use heat tools except the dome hooded dryer.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> I'm so scared to use heat  I probably won't ever straighten my hair with a heat tool or use heat tools except the dome hooded dryer.



me too,  i have a 100% ceramic flat iron and just sitting there after my set back im terrified Mahsiah even though it wasn't the flat iron itself. but there are other ways to straighten like roller sets and some can wet wrap


----------



## syncerelyhis

Can I come in here with yall?










My very first day as a relaxed lady in 6 years (I self relaxed last night!) and so far and I am so happy


----------



## Lilmama1011

syncerelyhis said:


> Can I come in here with yall?
> 
> My very first day as a relaxed lady in 6 years (I self relaxed last night!) and so far and I am so happy



nice hair syncerelyhis


----------



## FelaShrine

^lovely

what relaxer did you use?


----------



## syncerelyhis

FelaShrine said:


> ^lovely
> 
> what relaxer did you use?



FelaShrine thank you I used ORS Olive Oil


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> I'm so scared to use heat  I probably won't ever straighten my hair with a heat tool or use heat tools except the dome hooded dryer.



I was too until I just went for it. I just made sure I clarified the week before, moisturized with my DC very well the night before and used a keratin heat protectant. I was PARANOID, but it came out very well. I probably won't do that again until the new year, but the trick is to spoil your hair before you heat style it, so that you won't damage it in the process.


----------



## ScorpioLove

any recommendations for a good smelling sulfate free shampoo? i have organix 
coconut and that just tangles my hair right up

also good smelling oil/ serums?


----------



## Saludable84

syncerelyhis said:


> Can I come in here with yall?  My very first day as a relaxed lady in 6 years (I self relaxed last night!) and so far and I am so happy



Beautiful. Come on it, this thread is always busy!


----------



## Mahsiah

ScorpioLove said:


> any recommendations for a good smelling sulfate free shampoo? i have organix
> coconut and that just tangles my hair right up
> 
> also good smelling oil/ serums?



creme of nature argan oil/carols daughter monoi repairing shampoo


----------



## brownb83

Gonna try to recreate this style sat when I rollerset and relax


----------



## Nix08

syncerelyhis   you're hair is amazing


----------



## Toy

syncerelyhis said:


> Can I come in here with yall?
> 
> My very first day as a relaxed lady in 6 years (I self relaxed last night!) and so far and I am so happy



Your hair is beautiful. Welcome!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

ScorpioLove said:


> any recommendations for a good smelling sulfate free shampoo? i have organix coconut and that just tangles my hair right up  also good smelling oil/ serums?



ScorpioLove I love using Elasta QP Creme conditioning shampoo. It's sulfate free and very moisturizing. It smells light and like bananas maybe?? Lol I can't really describe it but I like it a lot. As far as oils go, I use extra virgin coconut oil the most. It smells lovely if you ask me!


----------



## SuchaLady

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> ScorpioLove I love using Elasta QP Creme conditioning shampoo. It's sulfate free and very moisturizing. It smells light and like bananas maybe?? Lol I can't really describe it but I like it a lot. As far as oils go, I use extra virgin coconut oil the most. It smells lovely if you ask me!



I have that shampoo and it's great. But I have no desire to ever cheat on my Creme of Nature Argan Oil. Heads will roll if they ever discontinue it.


----------



## ScorpioLove

Thank you guys, I will make a list of shampoos to smell when I go to sallys this weekend  (Mahsiah Is carols daughter sold at sallys?)

SincerelyBeautiful that description of the elasta qp sounds lovely. 

I only use EVCO right now and my only problem with it is that although it smells nice when you first put it on, I don't like the smell after a couple days. Especially if Im trying to be hugged up on someone I kinda like 


any more suggestions for oils/serums are welcome


----------



## SuchaLady

ScorpioLove my absolute favorite oil is argan. It lights up my life


----------



## shasha8685

I have been so busy lately that I haven't had time to wash my hair. It has been 2 weeks and my scalp was itching like crazy.

Oh yeah..that hair got washed tonight!


----------



## mschristine

Too tired to wash my hair tonight. Hopefully I'll get to it at some point this weekend


----------



## Jobwright

Relaxed today at 8 weeks post with ORS lye.  DCing now with AOHSR and wheat germ oil. Did a mid step protein with Aphogee 2 minute.. So far, so good.


----------



## Mahsiah

I'm ready for this relaxer so bad, tomorrow seems so far away


----------



## divachyk

Dear Hair, I promise I will give you some love tonight.


----------



## mochalocks

Relaxed today after 7 weeks post.  First time, in a very long time. 
Thinking about switching my relaxer the next time I'm due.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I keep asking my mother to give me a 2 inch cut the last month or so and she keeps looking at me side ways. These ends are devastating. I'm tired of waiting. If I do it myself there is no telling how it may come out. LOL


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I keep asking my mother to give me a 2 inch cut the last month or so and she keeps looking at me side ways. These ends are devastating. I'm tired of waiting. If I do it myself there is no telling how it may come out. LOL



Girrrrrl you better watch tons of videos, it so many way to trim and cut hair. I wouldn't cut a style in my hair but trim a couple of inches sure. You can do the ponytail method. Some don't trim for evenness and just feel the ends and cut based on how it feels and let it grow out and then trim even or get a professional to so months later. When you do it yourself you might end up trimming less anyone and can cut as little or as much as you want. They also have this device that you slide down you hair and you can cut it even or like a u cut and etc PRE_mediacalrulz


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lilmama1011 said:


> Girrrrrl you better watch tons of videos, it so many way to trim and cut hair. I wouldn't cut a style in my hair but trim a couple of inches sure. You can do the ponytail method. Some don't trim for evenness and just feel the ends and cut based on how it feels and let it grow out and then trim even or get a professional to so months later. When you do it yourself you might end up trimming less anyone and can cut as little or as much as you want. They also have this device that you slide down you hair and you can cut it even or like a u cut and etc PRE_mediacalrulz



True! I can trim my own ends but cut....uhnnm...not so much. But now you got me curious to see if I can do it alone. Lol Im gonna try this weekend.


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> True! I can trim my own ends but cut....uhnnm...not so much. But now you got me curious to see if I can do it alone. Lol Im gonna try this weekend.



just cut a little at a time and work your way up to where you want to be.  my mom use to do relaxers and trims for me, she kept saying wait for like two months and i started getting relaxers at the salon and self trimming now i do both


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> True! I can trim my own ends but cut....uhnnm...not so much. But now you got me curious to see if I can do it alone. Lol Im gonna try this weekend.



Even a trim is not that hard. I've trimmed inches, so it won't be too bad for you.


----------



## SuchaLady

Tried something new 

Picture was way too huge. Gotta try that again later


----------



## SuchaLady

....................................


----------



## FelaShrine

I need to start self trimming, got a trim last week but since I wanna follow Komaza's advice to me to trim every 1/8 every 8 weeks..I def wanna start doing that myself..anyone have a link to a very good yt vid of this?


----------



## SuchaLady

Well I tried showing yall my hair that I got done. Between my camera and the size of the picture I saw too many things that I cant even see in a mirror  Ive tried resizing; didnt work.


----------



## SuchaLady

Im very excited about my hair's health though. Got it blown out, no hairs fell during the process, and hardly any in the brush. I see more when airdrying. Aint that encouraging.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

.....SuchaLady I wanna see


----------



## mschristine

I don't think air drying is good for my hair after I'm a certain amount of weeks post relaxer. I really want to try rollersetting but I don't know how to start..which rollers should I get? Do I need to use setting lotion or just water? What are end papers used for and do I need them? So many questions!!!!


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Im very excited about my hair's health though. Got it blown out, no hairs fell during the process, and hardly any in the brush. I see more when airdrying. Aint that encouraging.



I remember reading a post on Relaxed Hair Health where she said that heat on the hair can sometimes be much healthier than not using heat. It made sense. Also, I roller set weekly and I always see less hair then when I air dry. 



EnExitStageLeft said:


> .....SuchaLady I wanna see


She holding out on us!


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 EnExitStageLeft and all of my relaxed boos


----------



## SuchaLady

And yes Saludable84 airdrying is cool but I'm not sure I want to do that long term anymore. Especially with this no relaxer stretch I'm on. Back before my hair was underprocessed I absolutely LOVED adding in leave ins and sitting under my hooded dryer with my hair combed straight down and a scarf on my edges! Best way to dry ever. EbonyCPrincess does this also. Now? My hair ain't having it lol


----------



## SuchaLady

....................


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Saludable84 EnExitStageLeft and all of my relaxed boos



I need you to do something for me real quick: Come pick my jaw up! 

Gorgeous. Im a little green eyed over here but I definitely need to try this!


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> And yes Saludable84 airdrying is cool but I'm not sure I want to do that long term anymore. Especially with this no relaxer stretch I'm on. Back before my hair was underprocessed I absolutely LOVED adding in leave ins and sitting under my hooded dryer with my hair combed straight down and a scarf on my edges! Best way to dry ever. EbonyCPrincess does this also. Now? My hair ain't having it lol



Since I have been becoming more under processed, air drying is healthier for my straight ends, but really wreaks havoc on my texlaxed hair. Even during stretching, air drying doesnt help. If I air dry, it has to be done for no more than 2 weeks at a time. 3 weeks and I cry when I look in my sink and bathroom floor. I know many people swear by it, but it just doesn't work for me. Too many tangles, knots and


----------



## Mahsiah

Finally got my relaxer yesterday even though I think I'm suffering major shedding. I didn't really comb my hair for like 2 days before my relaxer so maybe it was that.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Sigh ...was called into work today. I really wanted to wAsh & straighten my hair in order to finally cut today. Its like I will never get to it ...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@SuchaLady

SO PRETTY! I can't braid to save my life, soI may have to pass on trying to recreating this style sadness . But what I can recreate is this....







http://http://smoothcuticles.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/20131020-111338.jpg?w=551
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Saludable84 hope you don't mind boo, but your hair is so elegant in this pic. Plus I want to be a braid-out queen (I'm talk ninapruitt status), so I'm going to need styles to do when I want to throw that sucka' up.


----------



## Jewell

Relaxed my hair yesterday, clarified & chelated, and did a long Ayurvedic herb mask (2 hrs), plus a long DC (2 hrs). I was 15 weeks post, and intended to wait until Nov. 3, but I was just sick of the tangling. Hair is shiny, smooth, and happy. 

I gave her the works yesterday, but I was happy to see I only had to shampoo with neutralizing shampoo 3 good times...by letting it sit on my hair for at least 5 mins, the suds turned white 2 shampoos faster than it usually does if I keep the EQP Stop-Action Neutralizing shampoo just 2 mins. Oh, and I trimmed 1-1.25" off this month, just to clean up the racer hairs that are growing longer and faster than the others. Unlikely to trim for another year or more.

Gonna henndigo this weekend if I'm home. Then, I'll leave it be (except for washing, air-drying, and bunning weekly) until next month when I henna again. Ordered me some fenugreek powder for my hair (have taken it in capsule form for a long time), so I will do a treatment after my 24-48 oxidation time for henna/indigo (I wait 24-48 hrs to shampoo so the color will stay; I just rinse and apply oil as many Indian ladies advise to do after the initial application--if you don't want the color to bleed).

 Ok enough rambling. Gudnight y'all...SuchaLady gave us a new group name: "The Relaxed Boos." I love it! 

OAN: 

EnExitStageLeft

Thanks for posting that beautiful bun that Saludable84 is sporting. It is rather lovely! I was just saying to myself this week that I want to try other elegant buns and updos, those my hair is finally long enough to look really full in. I'm on a mission to learn Medieval, Edwardian, and Victorian hair styles. When I watch "Bleak House" and other period shows, I really love the styles the actresses wear. Please keep us posted on your transition, lady!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@Jewell

 YOU HAVE GOT TO STOP DISAPPEARING! You and southerncitygirl always have me worried. I have to stop myself from messaging you two repeatedly  

Isn't he her fabulous! Its so regal. I have got to try it. Your hair would look fabulous that way. Its so long and lush . Are your going to update your fotki w/ pics?


----------



## brownb83

Rollerset and relaxed today at 8 weeks post.


----------



## Saludable84

Jewell said:


> Relaxed my hair yesterday, clarified & chelated, and did a long Ayurvedic herb mask (2 hrs), plus a long DC (2 hrs). I was 15 weeks post, and intended to wait until Nov. 3, but I was just sick of the tangling. Hair is shiny, smooth, and happy.
> 
> I gave her the works yesterday, but I was happy to see I only had to shampoo with neutralizing shampoo 3 good times...by letting it sit on my hair for at least 5 mins, the suds turned white 2 shampoos faster than it usually does if I keep the EQP Stop-Action Neutralizing shampoo just 2 mins. Oh, and I trimmed 1-1.25" off this month, just to clean up the racer hairs that are growing longer and faster than the others. Unlikely to trim for another year or more.
> 
> Gonna henndigo this weekend if I'm home. Then, I'll leave it be (except for washing, air-drying, and bunning weekly) until next month when I henna again. Ordered me some fenugreek powder for my hair (have taken it in capsule form for a long time), so I will do a treatment after my 24-48 oxidation time for henna/indigo (I wait 24-48 hrs to shampoo so the color will stay; I just rinse and apply oil as many Indian ladies advise to do after the initial application--if you don't want the color to bleed).
> 
> Ok enough rambling. Gudnight y'all...SuchaLady gave us a new group name: "The Relaxed Boos." I love it!
> 
> OAN:
> 
> EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Thanks for posting that beautiful bun that Saludable84 is sporting. It is rather lovely! I was just saying to myself this week that I want to try other elegant buns and updos, those my hair is finally long enough to look really full in. I'm on a mission to learn Medieval, Edwardian, and Victorian hair styles. When I watch "Bleak House" and other period shows, I really love the styles the actresses wear. Please keep us posted on your transition, lady!





EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Jewell
> 
> YOU HAVE GOT TO STOP DISAPPEARING! You and southerncitygirl always have me worried. I have to stop myself from messaging you two repeatedly
> 
> Isn't he her fabulous! Its so regal. I have got to try it. Your hair would look fabulous that way. Its so long and lush . Are your going to update your fotki w/ pics?



Thank you ladies. I see a lot of girls in the city with that style and I am really tired of bunning. I need more straight hair challenges. Y'all inspired me to wash tonight and roller set because a sista was about to put this hair in the evil dookie twists and go to work with a hat on


----------



## Guinan

Salutable84, I luv that bun!


----------



## Mahsiah

brownb83 very pretty


----------



## Guinan

brownb83 said:


> Rollerset and relaxed today at 8 weeks post.



brownb83, your rollerset came out AWESOME!!!


----------



## Guinan

SuchaLady, pretty bun! Is that all you or is it a donut? Everytime I attempt to bun my hair like that, it looks so small & thin.


----------



## SuchaLady

pelohello said:


> SuchaLady, pretty bun! Is that all you or is it a donut? Everytime I attempt to bun my hair like that, it looks so small & thin.


 pelohello No ma'am that's all my hair. The stylist was like she doesn't even need a bun formation  thank you for the compliment. 

  This tutorial should help.  http://youtu.be/tPlTUo0MtgA


----------



## ElegantElephant

Is anyone using ayurvedic oils? If so, how? I received my fenugreek oil as well as an alma brahmi mix and plan to use it on my 10 weeks post new growth.


----------



## Saludable84

ElegantElephant said:


> Is anyone using ayurvedic oils? If so, how? I received my fenugreek oil as well as an alma brahmi mix and plan to use it on my 10 weeks post new growth.



I have some Hairveda Bringraj oil and I mix a few drops in my DC and in my Shampoo (since I dilute a small amount anyway).


----------



## sunnieb

This cooler weather is killing my airdrying time!  It's been an hour and my hair is STILL wet!


----------



## SuchaLady

Its time to put my hair away until about March. I dont feel like braiding this sucker down though


----------



## bebezazueta

sunnieb said:


> This cooler weather is killing my airdrying time!  It's been an hour and my hair is STILL wet!



Same here. I even skipped wash day because I didn't want to get sick walking around with a wet head all day. I may have to roller set again instead of airdrying  & flexi rods. Boohoo!


----------



## Nix08

ElegantElephant In the last 2 months I've been using ayurvedic products and loving it. I made my own bhringaraj, hibiscus, shikaki and tulsi oil and it's yummy  I also infused fenugreek seeds in rice bran oil.  Both oils I find to be non greasy which I love and the first mix decreases shedding for me too


----------



## sisters248

I used aussi moisture as a clarifying shampoo today. Then conditioned my hair with suave. Right now I am air drying.


----------



## Mahsiah

Did a flat wrap last night for the first time. I like it. 

I had to hurry and do a aphogee protein treatment because after my relaxer i was having shedding and breakage like crazy :no:


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Im only 8 or 9 weeks post but I dont have time for this. If Im going to spend all night washing & straightening just for a cut then I mind as well do all of this on a fresh relaxer soooooo relaxer tonight it is!

So freaking excited!

Starting fresh at WL.


----------



## brownb83

I got so many compliements on my hair yesterday at a family members church.

What amazed me was the fact since my hair is healthy every person assumed I didn't relax my hair.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Im only 8 or 9 weeks post but I dont have time for this. If Im going to spend all night washing & straightening just for a cut then I mind as well do all of this on a fresh relaxer soooooo relaxer tonight it is!  So freaking excited!  Starting fresh at WL.



Your too boss status for me. At 8-9 weeks, in still considering my relaxer fresh smh


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> Your too boss status for me. At 8-9 weeks, in still considering my relaxer fresh smh



Lololoo that's the other thing...I never said I had any NG. Shhhhh! *evil grin*


----------



## mschristine

Adding hempseed oil to my sealing regimen...it smells...I'll be using it lightly


----------



## FelaShrine

^hempseed makes me nauseous I hate the smell but its a good source of ceramides. *sighs*


----------



## Saludable84

FelaShrine said:


> ^hempseed makes me nauseous I hate the smell but its a good source of ceramides. *sighs*



Have you tried diluting it with sunflower or safflower oil and/or adding a fragrance? Like an EO.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Augh! My mom fell asleep so I had to cut it myself. I cut while in 2 ponytails then I cut in 8 sections; 4 on each side. Then I tried to cut with it all in one ponytail but that didn't work cause my hair is not flat ironed so it couldn't fit in one ponytail. Sigh... I did ok but Im sure I need to get a lot more. But its 1am & Im seeing double so will try again tmr night. Maybe I will flat iron to get a better picture of what Im doing.....


----------



## SuchaLady

Definitely doing a marley bun. Just gotta wait on some more newgrowth to come in.


----------



## freckledface

Don't know who mentioned pin curls instead of wrapping but it's nothing short of awesome


----------



## PlainJane

That moment when you wash your hair a week after a relaxer only to find out you paid $90 to be severely under processed...AGAIN! 

*heads to self relaxing thread*


----------



## Sholapie

Thinking of switching from ors to affirm or phyto. ors leaves me underprocessed no matter how much smoothing I do *le sigh*


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Sholapie said:


> Thinking of switching from ors to affirm or phyto. ors leaves me underprocessed no matter how much smoothing I do *le sigh*



Yup. ORS is not meant to bone straight hair texture.


----------



## Sholapie

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Yup. ORS is not meant to bone straight hair texture.



Phyto has good reviews but it's so expensive, it may be worth it though


----------



## divachyk

syncerelyhis, welcome and gorgeous hair chica!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I cut on airdried hair. I butchered it. *tear*. Made an appt this week to get it fix.


----------



## freckledface

Still beautiful! I'll take it lol ^^


----------



## niknakmac

How are you ladies feeling about Mizani butter blends?  I used to like it, It definitely left alot more texture in my hair than design essentials which I don't mind.  I remember that it was super gentle?  Is it?


----------



## Mahsiah

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I cut on airdried hair. I butchered it. *tear*. Made an appt this week to get it fix.
> 
> 
> View attachment 230389



your hair


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Mahsiah said:


> your hair



BOL!!!!!!! ROTHFL!!!!!!!! I almost pee'd on myself!


----------



## Saludable84

Sholapie said:


> Thinking of switching from ors to affirm or phyto. ors leaves me underprocessed no matter how much smoothing I do *le sigh*



ORS is a no-no. Affirm as well. Phyto is expensive but I hear phase I is good. When I was bone straight only no lye relaxers worked for me.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I cut on airdried hair. I butchered it. *tear*. Made an appt this week to get it fix.



Shut up!!!!!!!! I'm done with you!!!! There is nothing wrong WOMAN!


----------



## Saludable84

sweetnikki_6 said:


> How are you ladies feeling about Mizani butter blends?  I used to like it, It definitely left alot more texture in my hair than design essentials which I don't mind.  I remember that it was super gentle?  Is it?



I loved it until I tried Linange. Left alit texture. Mixture works great when you don't over process.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> Shut up!!!!!!!! I'm done with you!!!! There is nothing wrong WOMAN!



Lol. Booooo!!! Its not even cut into a blunt look the way I like it though.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol. Booooo!!! Its not even cut into a blunt look the way I like it though.



I get you. Sometimes you just like things a certain way. It's still beautiful though. But you still don't need to cut much. Maybe you think so, but it won't take much to even it out.


----------



## Lilmama1011

sweetnikki_6 said:


> How are you ladies feeling about Mizani butter blends?  I used to like it, It definitely left alot more texture in my hair than design essentials which I don't mind.  I remember that it was super gentle?  Is it?



i like, it doesn't burn and it does leave a little texture


----------



## Cattypus1

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I cut on airdried hair. I butchered it. *tear*. Made an appt this week to get it fix.


I want that hair!!!


----------



## Cattypus1

Saludable84 said:


> Shut up!!!!!!!! I'm done with you!!!! There is nothing wrong WOMAN!


yeah...what she said!


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I cut on airdried hair. I butchered it. *tear*. Made an appt this week to get it fix.
> 
> 
> View attachment 230389



pre_medicalrulz, your hair still looks better and healthier than mine. Trade ya! It still looks good chica, even before you go to your appt.


----------



## PureSilver

pre_medicalrulz said:


> BOL!!!! LMBO!!!!! ROTHFL!!!!! Guuurl Im sure you said what most relaxed heads be thinking but never say! My lil cousin overheard a natural woman trying to convince me to go natural in the mall & she turned around & yell, '*NOT ERRRRBODY WANNA WEAR PUBIC HURRS ON DEY HEAD!'
> *
> LMBO!!!!!!! I just died!!!



DEADING at the bolded. I'm late to the party but i sure am enjoying the chat. I'm looking to go back to relaxed hair because i cannot for the life of me handle these SSK I also have a more polished look with relaxed hair and so now after almost 4 years NATURAL i'm going  back to the creamy crack in December and i'm looking forward to it because i have a large support group here of beautiful relaxed heads.


----------



## Saludable84

PureSilver said:


> DEADING at the bolded. I'm late to the party but i sure am enjoying the chat. I'm looking to go back to relaxed hair because i cannot for the life of me handle these SSK I also have a more polished look with relaxed hair and so now after almost 4 years NATURAL i'm going  back to the creamy crack in December and i'm looking forward to it because i have a large support group here of beautiful relaxed heads.



Well the luxury of this thread is that you have so many of us doing different techniques and not everyone processed the same. I'm sure there is someone in here (many actually) who will help you along the way if you do make the decision.


----------



## SuchaLady

Dont shoot me but..................











I secretly love when naturals rerelax 




PureSilver said:


> DEADING at the bolded. I'm late to the party but i sure am enjoying the chat. I'm looking to go back to relaxed hair because i cannot for the life of me handle these SSK I also have a more polished look with relaxed hair and so now after almost 4 years NATURAL i'm going  back to the creamy crack in December and i'm looking forward to it because i have a large support group here of beautiful relaxed heads.


----------



## syncerelyhis

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I cut on airdried hair. I butchered it. *tear*. Made an appt this week to get it fix.



pre_medicalrulz still beautiful!


----------



## syncerelyhis

Saludable84 said:


> Well the luxury of this thread is that you have so many of us doing different techniques and not everyone processed the same. I'm sure there is someone in here (many actually) who will help you along the way if you do make the decision.



Saludable84 i just went back to relaxer last week after almost seven years relaxer free....and i am so happy i did


----------



## greenandchic




----------



## PureSilver

SuchaLady said:


> Dont shoot me but..................
> 
> 
> 
> I secretly love when naturals rerelax



 you are naughty!

I really wanted to see what it is on the flip side and my hair has grown alot since my decision to go natural but i realise as my hair get longer i have having a bit of difficulty especially styling. I've only worn it out 5 times in the 41 months i've been natural. I hate styling my hair, my Bantu Knots flop, as i straighten a section it poofs and reverts so it's not working out for me. I have lived in wigs and weaves and i'm tired of that look as it ages me.

Now that i have seen and experienced my hair in its natural state i hope going back to the relaxers will see me trying new styles and taking less time to wash and detangle.


----------



## futureapl

This is kind of a random question but do you guys get a runny nose and experience sneezing after airdrying. I've been noticing this pattern with me and I was wondering if it's normal.


----------



## NaiyaAi

futureapl said:


> This is kind of a random question but do you guys get a runny nose and experience sneezing after airdrying. I've been noticing this pattern with me and I was wondering if it's normal.


I don't, but I can see how it's possible especially if your hair takes a while to dry.


----------



## Saludable84

syncerelyhis said:


> Saludable84 i just went back to relaxer last week after almost seven years relaxer free....and i am so happy i did



I'm happy you are happy and welcome back.


----------



## KhandiB

I just want to show this off, not the best facial pic Ive taken in my life, and my husband is photobombing me, lol, but But this is best braidout Ive ever done, lol


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

KhandiB said:


> I just want to show this off, not the best facial pic Ive taken in my life, and my husband is photobombing me, lol, but But this is best braidout Ive ever done, lol



KhandiB

 So stinking cute


----------



## niknakmac

KhandiB your hair looks boss!

OAN thanks for the input ladies, I'm going back to Mizani Butter blends.  I know it's a little more work with texture left in my hair but I love the body I get from it.


----------



## Nix08

sweetnikki_6 I use butter blends too and the latest container I bought said that it had 'improved straightening'.  I had also felt that it left me underprocessed and I was going to stray.  I used this improved version last relaxer and it came out great BUT I also left it on for about 30 minutes (which I am NOT recommending).


----------



## niknakmac

Nix08 were you bone straight after?  Or did you still have texture?


----------



## Nix08

@sweetnikki_6 pretty much bone straight I don't go for texture There were 2 underprocessed spots ( I guess from lack of smoothing) that I will be double processing next relaxer for sure

ETA: KhandiB I had to go on my phone to check our pic....you look amazing, hair and everything


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

KhandiB said:


> I just want to show this off, not the best facial pic Ive taken in my life, and my husband is photobombing me, lol, but But this is best braidout Ive ever done, lol



Yesssssss! Now thats a freaking braidout!


----------



## PureSilver

KhandiB  that braidout is FIERCE thick and lush, looks like it could last a whole week.


----------



## KhandiB

sweetnikki_6 pre_medicalrulz Nix08 - Thank you!!!

Im very happy with it, 5 braids and not a lot of product,  I finally figured it out, Ive tried 50-11 different ways, lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

futureapl said:


> This is kind of a random question but do you guys get a runny nose and experience sneezing after airdrying. I've been noticing this pattern with me and I was wondering if it's normal.



no, do you go outside  while hair wet or answer door? futureapl


----------



## Mahsiah

I got more oils in my room than in the kitchen


----------



## KhandiB

Me Too 





Mahsiah said:


> I got more oils in my room than in the kitchen


----------



## futureapl

Lilmama1011 said:


> no, do you go outside  while hair wet or answer door? futureapl



yes and no. I only go out if it's at least 80% dry.


----------



## mschristine

I really want to relax my hair!! I'm 11 weeks post and my new growth is so high maintenance. I have 4 more weeks to go so I think I'll just straighten my hair after I clarify and deep condition tomorrow. I didn't want to use heat until I relaxed but I'm liking pretty unkempt an I can't take it


----------



## ElegantElephant

mschristine I hear ya!!! I'm 10 weeks post and am trying not to relax until Nov.2, which will be 12 weeks.  Hopefully the Kera Veda oils will help with managing my new growth for at least two more weeks.


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine,
Straightening might help with your stretch. It certainly helps me. 

ElegantElephant,

KV oils are meant to help your hair grow.... So good luck with that lol. I bought them not only for that reason, but also because I like Ayurvedic products from my pre journey and beginning of my journey days. Last, these deshi women by where is live have tone doing something right.


----------



## PureSilver

I can't wait to relax in December but i need an extra 1.5'' and i am staying committed to get that.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Well I relaxed at 9 weeks....never in my life have I done such a thing....and Im loving every minute of it.


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva said:


> Have you guys been checking out divachyk's blog Relaxed Thairapy?  She has put a lot of work into it!  I'm flattered that she featured my low-density hair today.



Who got next? Hit me up.


----------



## divachyk

KhandiB! Yes, yes & yes...lovely


----------



## SuchaLady

Hope she doesn't mind me posting this but our very own relaxed boo shasha8685 is now Dr.shasha8685!! So proud of her!   




And we now know relaxer doesn't fry your brain atleast


----------



## Nix08

shasha8685 Congratulations  What a great achievement


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> Hope she doesn't mind me posting this but our very own relaxed boo shasha8685 is now Dr.shasha8685!! So proud of her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we now know relaxer doesn't fry your brain atleast



Oh that's simply amazing...I'm pumped like I'm Dr. Divachyk! Go shasha8685!


----------



## syncerelyhis

First wash day as a newly relaxed lady and I must say I am so happy to did it!
I did an egg prepoo then washed with shea moisture shampoo then dc with ors replenishing....now i have a damp bun.....my hair is so smooth, shiny, and strong
I am going to try to at least try to rotate between a protective style one week and then a style with my hair out/down the next week so I can retain and still get to see my length....f
Since next week is my out week maybe I can try to rollerset.

Hmmmm....anyway so excited


----------



## Saludable84

syncerelyhis said:


> First wash day as a newly relaxed lady and I must say I am so happy to did it! I did an egg prepoo then washed with shea moisture shampoo then dc with ors replenishing....now i have a damp bun.....my hair is so smooth, shiny, and strong I am going to try to at least try to rotate between a protective style one week and then a style with my hair out/down the next week so I can retain and still get to see my length....f Since next week is my out week maybe I can try to rollerset.  Hmmmm....anyway so excited



What products will you use for rollersetting.


----------



## syncerelyhis

Saludable84 idk...I've never done it before.....any suggestions?

On another note....my bun for today 


I didn't have to use anything to slick my hair back!


----------



## KhandiB

divachyk - Thank you  



divachyk said:


> KhandiB! Yes, yes & yes...lovely


----------



## Mande30

@KhandiB

Now that is what I want!!!! Pretty, full, BIG braidout.......You look like your natural, they type of natural texture that I would not mind having

did you do it on dry, damp or wet hair?........and what products did you use?....

I just cannot get my braid out to stand up and out like that. I WANT BIG HAIR...are you texlaxed? This may be my problem, I am not bone straight, but not what I would call texlaxed, more like 75 -80 % straight.


----------



## KhandiB

Mande30 – Im like you 70-80% straight, lol, I do it on lightly damp hair, meaning, my hair is fully dry and then I use a liquid leave in or a little water to dampen it.  I then use a cheapie conditioner usually V05 , a cream hairdress and some oil, I used Jojoba for this one.  I then to one braid with the front of my hair and then 4 more braids in the back, I use perm rods on the ends of my hair , wrap it then go to bed.

Sounds way more labor intensive than it is, lol



Mande30 said:


> @KhandiB
> 
> Now that is what I want!!!! Pretty, full, BIG braidout.......You look like your natural, they type of natural texture that I would not mind having
> 
> did you do it on dry, damp or wet hair?........and what products did you use?....
> 
> I just cannot get my braid out to stand up and out like that. I WANT BIG HAIR...are you texlaxed? This may be my problem, I am not bone straight, but not what I would call texlaxed, more like 75 -80 % straight.


----------



## Mande30

KhandiB said:


> @Mande30 – Im like you 70-80% straight, lol, I do it on lightly damp hair, meaning, my hair is fully dry and then I use a liquid leave in or a little water to dampen it. I then use a cheapie conditioner usually V05 , a cream hairdress and some oil, I used Jojoba for this one. I then to one braid with the front of my hair and then 4 more braids in the back, I use perm rods on the ends of my hair , wrap it then go to bed.
> 
> Sounds way more labor intensive than it is, lol


 KhandiB

Thanks for the response.  I forgot to ask, do you cornrow or just plait?


----------



## KhandiB

Mande30 - I do a hanging french braid, if that makes sense.  Ill try and take pics tonight.



Mande30 said:


> KhandiB
> 
> Thanks for the response.  I forgot to ask, do you cornrow or just plait?


----------



## Saludable84

syncerelyhis said:


> Saludable84 idk...I've never done it before.....any suggestions?
> 
> On another note....my bun for today
> View attachment 230575
> 
> I didn't have to use anything to slick my hair back!



I only asked because I use different products for roller setting than I use for air drying.


----------



## Guinan

REPOST: I posted this question in the BSL thread but I didnt get any responses.

Can anyone recommend a moisturizing shampoo that is similar to shea moisture, moisture retention shampoo? I LOVEEEE that shampoo but I use so many bottles a month that its getting too pricey. The problem is you dont get enough ounces for the price.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

pelohello said:


> REPOST: I posted this question in the BSL thread but I didnt get any responses.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a moisturizing shampoo that is similar to shea moisture, moisture retention shampoo? I LOVEEEE that shampoo but I use so many bottles a month that its getting too pricey. The problem is you dont get enough ounces for the price.



No rec...i love kenra...but i thought i saw that cvs has bogo this week. If you get 4 that would be 5 bucks a pop.


----------



## mschristine

I straightened my hair to keep from relaxing but my nape is still experiencing so much breakage. This has been an ongoing issue for so many years. I feel like I've tried everything and nothing is helping. I just don't know what else to do anymore


----------



## Mande30

mschristine said:


> I straightened my hair to keep from relaxing but my nape is still experiencing so much breakage. This has been an ongoing issue for so many years. I feel like I've tried everything and nothing is helping. I just don't know what else to do anymore


 mschristine

Hey buddy. I can only give you advice from my experiences.  Whenever I notice any breakage in my nape area, I know it is either from:

-my jewelry catching my hair- *Stopped wearing anything that would catch-hard to toss some things, but I like my healthy hair better- or you could just turn the necklace into a nice braclet.*

-my nape rubbing up against rough fabric-  *placed satin scarf over rough collars *

-snatching my pony tail holders off- *remove them gently and slowly now, like peeling them off*

-not enough attention given to that area- *purposely M & S the nape every night*

-clogging the pores of the scalp (at the nape) with hair grease, thinking that this would stop the breakage- it made it worse- *my scalp is now hydrated everytime that I purposely moisturize & seal (natural, light oil) my NG/roots (every few days)*

-leaving the relaxer on the nape too long (I have found that my texture is more loose at the nape.) *place the relaxer on the nape for the last few minutes*

*Hope this helps some.*


----------



## mschristine

Mande30 my nape is a looser texture than the rest of my hair and I think I do leave the relaxer on too long in that area. I'm thinking about taking a break from relaxers for a while just roller setting the front and the crown and molding the nape area..does that make sense?


----------



## JudithO

mschristine said:


> Mande30 my nape is a looser texture than the rest of my hair and I think I do leave the relaxer on too long in that area. I'm thinking about taking a break from relaxers for a while just roller setting the front and the crown and molding the nape area..does that make sense?



I stopped relaxing my nape completely. No more problems.


----------



## mschristine

JudithO said:


> I stopped relaxing my nape completely. No more problems.



That's what I was thinking about doing too..I'm very frustrated and I believe that is my last option


----------



## Mande30

mschristine said:


> @Mande30 my nape is a looser texture than the rest of my hair and I think I do leave the relaxer on too long in that area. I'm thinking about taking a break from relaxers for a while just roller setting the front and the crown and molding the nape area..does that make sense?


 mschristine  yes, that does make sense.  Is any other part of your hair giving you problems, other than the nape.  Maybe JudithO 's suggestion about skipping the nape at relaxer time will work.  I will try this myself.  If it doesn't work out I can try every other relaxer.


----------



## Guinan

How do you avoid relaxing the nape? Especially with relaxer run off. Do you just coat it w/ something? Is the nape the hair closest to your neck?


----------



## mschristine

Mande30 said:


> mschristine  yes, that does make sense.  Is any other part of your hair giving you problems, other than the nape.  Maybe JudithO 's suggestion about skipping the nape at relaxer time will work.  I will try this myself.  If it doesn't work out I can try every other relaxer.



The rest of my hair is good, no issues with breakage at all. I'm going to try rollersetting and molding first to see if it helps and I won't relax my nape at all on my next relaxer date


----------



## mschristine

pelohello said:


> How do you avoid relaxing the nape? Especially with relaxer run off. Do you just coat it w/ something? Is the nape the hair closest to your neck?[/QUOTE
> 
> The nape is the section that is closer to your neck.  I'm going to coat it with thick oils and conditioner to keep the run off from relaxing that part


----------



## SuchaLady

Im glad I have a big relaxed bun. Its a life saver. 
Im glad my hair is healthy, 
Im glad I use weave for fun and not because my hair looks like rats nibble at it like its cheese 

We you truly start to "understand" your hair you appreciate it for so much more than it being just hair. Some reasons shallow; some practical.


----------



## JudithO

pelohello said:


> How do you avoid relaxing the nape? Especially with relaxer run off. Do you just coat it w/ something? Is the nape the hair closest to your neck?



Of course, there is the run off when you are rinsing off... But it has never been an issue... I rinse really well and cover my entire head with the mid protein step before I neutralize... But I coat in porosity control, section away my nape and relax every other part. The nape is the area closest to your neck.


----------



## MrsMelodyV

Texlaxed yesterday. I love the results! It made my super tight coils much looser and I lost minimal hair detangling as compared to natural. 



I haven't straightened yet but I will eventually. I need a trim.


----------



## apemay1969

I haven't been 6 wks post since 2003. The one fiasco I had that brought me to this forum in 2008 doesn't count because I was transitioning and mentally that's different. 

I guess the key to survival is low manipulation and co washing for me. I woke up this morning looking like a troll doll scarf and bonnet all on the floor mocking me. Lawd, help me.


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> That's what I was thinking about doing too..I'm very frustrated and I believe that is my last option



Definitely relax it less or not at all. I relax my entire edge area around the entire head last, so my nape doesn't see relaxer until I'm ready to wash and likewise for that area around the ears and front edges. It barely gets a minute f relaxer.

Also, when I roller set, I place those rollers down and not too tight. I also only use hair from that area and whatever does not fit is not forced. 

I haven't had nape problems in a couple years and I believe just not even bothering it has helped.


----------



## apemay1969

I'm pre-pooing with Tresseme smooth conditioner with grape seed and castor oils. I'm going to wash with ORS Aloe, oil rinse with grapeseed and DC with The Pak. I like the ORS packets better than the bottle. Seems different to me. I used to use a very diluted ACV last rinse but since I've stopped, my hair has been softer. Then I'll air dry 95%, water spritz the dried areas, seal with that awesome grape seed oil, about a dime sized amount. I apply castor to my crown and edges. I apply about three dots of ORS mayo, use a wide tooth comb to remove ultra conditioned shed hair. Lightly brush back and in a bun it goes. Then ill be able to see realistically how long I can stretch this texlax.

This forum is a lifesaver.


----------



## Jewell

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Jewell
> 
> YOU HAVE GOT TO STOP DISAPPEARING! You and southerncitygirl always have me worried. I have to stop myself from messaging you two repeatedly
> 
> Isn't he her fabulous! Its so regal. I have got to try it. Your hair would look fabulous that way. Its so long and lush . Are your going to update your fotki w/ pics?



EnExitStageLeft

I apologize for being rather absent! Mainly I have been lurking and reading old pages of threads and challenges. I hadnt planned on posting pics of this TU, as I dont want to get anxious about my progress, but I might as well. I get so busy with home life that I dont post as often as I'd like on here, nor do I take pics as often as I used to.

It is very regal indeed! Thanks, girl...I havent tried the style yet, but when I do, I will take pics and post em in my Fotki.


----------



## Mahsiah

I'm getting a dome dryer in a couple of weeks and I'm so excited!


----------



## mschristine

Mahsiah said:


> I'm getting a dome dryer in a couple of weeks and I'm so excited!



Me too..I got rollers, pins and setting lotion all picked out as well..


----------



## mschristine

Saludable84 said:


> Definitely relax it less or not at all. I relax my entire edge area around the entire head last, so my nape doesn't see relaxer until I'm ready to wash and likewise for that area around the ears and front edges. It barely gets a minute f relaxer.  Also, when I roller set, I place those rollers down and not too tight. I also only use hair from that area and whatever does not fit is not forced.  I haven't had nape problems in a couple years and I believe just not even bothering it has helped.



Do you think coating my nape with conditioner and castor oil will help with the relaxer run off?


----------



## Cattypus1

mschristine said:


> Do you think coating my nape with conditioner and castor oil will help with the relaxer run off?


I use Vaseline over conditioner, usually Porosity Control.  The Porosity Control slows the processing and Vaseline all but stops it...for a reasonable amount of time, at least long enough to finish applying and smoothing.


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> Do you think coating my nape with conditioner and castor oil will help with the relaxer run off?





Cattypus1 said:


> I use Vaseline over conditioner, usually Porosity Control.  The Porosity Control slows the processing and Vaseline all but stops it...for a reasonable amount of time, at least long enough to finish applying and smoothing.



I use base (the minty one) though vaseline is also fine and crisco so something that won't rub off will work. Conditioner and oil may run off with water after a while, so while its good, I find that good coaters of the hair work better.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk how did you do the top bun? I know it looks simple and effortless but no matter how I twist my hair it ends up looking like the same bun  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=19129963&postcount=578


----------



## Nix08

At 8 weeks post the volume at my roots is just overwhelming.  Scalp massages just makes it 'visibly' worse.


----------



## quirkydimples

Why didn't anyone ever tell me about pin curls?! I love them! 

When I wear my hair straight, it's usually...straight. And, if I do curl it, the curls are kind of meh after one night of cross wrapping. I've been lamenting the fact that my stand-up dryer and all my rollers are in storage, and the fact that even if they weren't I don't have the time or energy to rollerset. So on a whim, I decided to try pin curls and voila! 

Hair that is curled under (I did big loops/curls) with lots of body and bounce. Best of all:  it takes less than five minutes. 

On an entirely unrelated note:  I saw that someone posted Shea Moisture products were BOGO at CVS. Went there immediately and they were already sold out, but wait! I saw the manager and she gave me a rain check so I can still get the deal when they restock.


----------



## 317537

Former self relaxer first time at the salon experience. So I self relax every 20weeks or so maintaining with flatironing my roots after 8 weeks.  I decided to go to the salon for the first time ever for a touch up. I was super scared to let someone put relaxer on me. I told my stylist that I'm sensitive used to use optimum care but always manage to burn my nape a lil bit  He used Mizani butter blends, blew me out cut ( a few inches) and curled with a curling iron. I'm not a fan of the iron but I thought it turned out pretty good. He was appalled that I stretch 20 weeks but it's really cause I hate hate hate relaxing myself. He said I should come at least every 10 weeks. Well see.... Guess I'm getting off the long stretch bandwagon. It was a lot more expensive than 2 boxes of 7.99 optimum care at Sally's but I didn't have any burns or under processed areas like when I do it myself.   What do u ladies think? Are you a long stretcher because u hate self relaxing or for hair health? I know some people relax every 4 weeks. I think my hair would all break off if I did that!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## brownb83

317537 said:


> Former self relaxer first time at the salon experience. So I self relax every 20weeks or so maintaining with flatironing my roots after 8 weeks.  I decided to go to the salon for the first time ever for a touch up. I was super scared to let someone put relaxer on me. I told my stylist that I'm sensitive used to use optimum care but always manage to burn my nape a lil bit  He used Mizani butter blends, blew me out cut ( a few inches) and curled with a curling iron. I'm not a fan of the iron but I thought it turned out pretty good. He was appalled that I stretch 20 weeks but it's really cause I hate hate hate relaxing myself. He said I should come at least every 10 weeks. Well see.... Guess I'm getting off the long stretch bandwagon. It was a lot more expensive than 2 boxes of 7.99 optimum care at Sally's but I didn't have any burns or under processed areas like when I do it myself.   What do u ladies think? Are you a long stretcher because u hate self relaxing or for hair health? I know some people relax every 4 weeks. I think my hair would all break off if I did that!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Gourgeous!!!!

I stretch for 8-10 weeks for health. But I just realized that I am very under processed. 

However my hair is stronger and thicker.


----------



## Lilmama1011

317537 said:


> Former self relaxer first time at the salon experience. So I self relax every 20weeks or so maintaining with flatironing my roots after 8 weeks.  I decided to go to the salon for the first time ever for a touch up. I was super scared to let someone put relaxer on me. I told my stylist that I'm sensitive used to use optimum care but always manage to burn my nape a lil bit  He used Mizani butter blends, blew me out cut ( a few inches) and curled with a curling iron. I'm not a fan of the iron but I thought it turned out pretty good. He was appalled that I stretch 20 weeks but it's really cause I hate hate hate relaxing myself. He said I should come at least every 10 weeks. Well see.... Guess I'm getting off the long stretch bandwagon. It was a lot more expensive than 2 boxes of 7.99 optimum care at Sally's but I didn't have any burns or under processed areas like when I do it myself.   What do u ladies think? Are you a long stretcher because u hate self relaxing or for hair health? I know some people relax every 4 weeks. I think my hair would all break off if I did that!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I stretch for health


----------



## Cattypus1

317537 said:


> Former self relaxer first time at the salon experience. So I self relax every 20weeks or so maintaining with flatironing my roots after 8 weeks.  I decided to go to the salon for the first time ever for a touch up. I was super scared to let someone put relaxer on me. I told my stylist that I'm sensitive used to use optimum care but always manage to burn my nape a lil bit  He used Mizani butter blends, blew me out cut ( a few inches) and curled with a curling iron. I'm not a fan of the iron but I thought it turned out pretty good. He was appalled that I stretch 20 weeks but it's really cause I hate hate hate relaxing myself. He said I should come at least every 10 weeks. Well see.... Guess I'm getting off the long stretch bandwagon. It was a lot more expensive than 2 boxes of 7.99 optimum care at Sally's but I didn't have any burns or under processed areas like when I do it myself.   What do u ladies think? Are you a long stretcher because u hate self relaxing or for hair health? I know some people relax every 4 weeks. I think my hair would all break off if I did that!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I want that hair!!!  Beautiful,


----------



## yaya24

317537 
Your hair came out great!!!

I would stick with what has been working.
He _just_ met you. How does he know that 10 weeks is your stretching cut off point?

Girl he wants that relaxer TU money every 10 weeks.


----------



## brownb83

I dyed my hair again yesterday... oh well. That dirty brown hair is ugly to me on me.

I think i can dye every three months since I don't use heat ever.

I also detangled in the shower and it was so much better! After I rinsed my conditioner I used a quarter size per section (4 sections), I stood under the water and combed through.

It was so quick and easy.


----------



## NGraceO

mschristine said:


> Me too..I got rollers, pins and setting lotion all picked out as well..



mschristine
I love how I did ALLLLLL that a couple of weeks ago, only to realized my highly textured texlaxed hair is a pain in the arse to roller set   My arms were SO through. LOL


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

brownb83 said:


> I dyed my hair again yesterday... oh well. That dirty brown hair is ugly to me on me.
> 
> I think i can dye every three months since I don't use heat ever.
> 
> I also detangled in the shower and it was so much better! After I rinsed my conditioner I used a quarter size per section (4 sections), I stood under the water and combed through.
> 
> It was so quick and easy.



Really?! I love that dirty brown color on me. Its like having subtle highlights. Lol!


----------



## NGraceO

317537 said:


> Former self relaxer first time at the salon experience. So I self relax every 20weeks or so maintaining with flatironing my roots after 8 weeks.  I decided to go to the salon for the first time ever for a touch up. I was super scared to let someone put relaxer on me. I told my stylist that I'm sensitive used to use optimum care but always manage to burn my nape a lil bit  He used Mizani butter blends, blew me out cut ( a few inches) and curled with a curling iron. I'm not a fan of the iron but I thought it turned out pretty good. He was appalled that I stretch 20 weeks but it's really cause I hate hate hate relaxing myself. He said I should come at least every 10 weeks. Well see.... Guess I'm getting off the long stretch bandwagon. It was a lot more expensive than 2 boxes of 7.99 optimum care at Sally's but I didn't have any burns or under processed areas like when I do it myself.   What do u ladies think? Are you a long stretcher because u hate self relaxing or for hair health? I know some people relax every 4 weeks. I think my hair would all break off if I did that!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



GORGEOUS!!!!! I stretch for a long time for hair health. I noticed the one time I relaxed at 12 weeks, it was a disaster. I am a highly textured texlaxed chic so relaxing and attempting to match texture with so little newgrowth (1 1/2 inches) was no bueno for me:-/ oh well. lol


----------



## Saludable84

Nix08 said:


> At 8 weeks post the volume at my roots is just overwhelming.  Scalp massages just makes it 'visibly' worse.



All that fenugreek and them herbs. I'm watching you.


----------



## Nix08

Saludable84  You are right!  I had talked about stretching for 6 months this time around but that is so NOT happening  I didn't realize the power of the 'herbs.'


----------



## SuchaLady

317537 I stretch out of laziness   and hair health. I'm down to 2 relaxers a year and I'm thinking about cutting out those 2.


----------



## brownb83

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Really?! I love that dirty brown color on me. Its like having subtle highlights. Lol!



Lol I look so blah


----------



## KDReese23

Nix08 said:


> At 8 weeks post the volume at my roots is just overwhelming.  Scalp massages just makes it 'visibly' worse.


@ Nix08 - How long are you able to stretch?  I'm relaxed and have the same hair type and all I'm able to manage is about 8 weeks.


----------



## Nix08

I've now managed to get it to about 16-18 weeks thanks to baddison and sunnieb, so this year I have had 2 relaxers and plan on a 3rd in December.
KDReese23

The first step is getting over the 'look' of several weeks post hair


----------



## FelaShrine

How do you girls apply protein? like real medium/strong protein treatments? the relaxer method or no?


----------



## SuchaLady

Just slather it on in sections ^^^ if it gets hard. You don't want to move too slow with it.


----------



## SuchaLady

Trying to figure out my hair for church Sunday. Might whip out my new flat iron I haven't used yet.


----------



## JudithO

FelaShrine said:


> How do you girls apply protein? like real medium/strong protein treatments? the relaxer method or no?



I only apply a medium protein on relaxer day. I just slather and slather I can feel it on my scalp and my hair is completely covered. 

My regular DC has some protein in it and it keeps me perfectly balanced. I just slather in on... no time for extra steps.


----------



## Nix08

@FelaShrine I do not. I find that if I apply protein to my ng it makes it harder for my relaxer to take (leaving me underprocesses) and also makes the strength between my relaxed ends and ng too different causing me increased breakage at the line of demarcation. I apply moisture DC's to my ng, relaxer style and protein on the length of my hair however.


----------



## TamedTresses

FelaShrine said:


> How do you girls apply protein? like real medium/strong protein treatments? the relaxer method or no?



Most of my protein conditioners are runny so I put it in a squirt bottle. The others I just slather on in small sections.


----------



## Saludable84

Finally found it! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyXHwHaQ7dM#t=134

The harp method. This is how I apply conditioners and leave-ins to my hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 said:


> Finally found it!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyXHwHaQ7dM#t=134  The harp method. This is how I apply conditioners and leave-ins to my hair.



Totally unrelated but what's her hair type?


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Totally unrelated but what's her hair type?



I don't really believe in hair typing, but I would imagine between 3c, 4a. I think she said she had some damage, but not sure.


----------



## Sholapie

My hair seems to be growing at a nice pace and i'm getting better at this retention game so hopefully that'll equal growth so I really can't complain... but this NG at 3 weeks post smh this is going to be a long stretch


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 said:


> I don't really believe in hair typing, but I would imagine between 3c, 4a. I think she said she had some damage, but not sure.



Me either that's why I asked someone else


----------



## niknakmac

317537 said:


> Former self relaxer first time at the salon experience. So I self relax every 20weeks or so maintaining with flatironing my roots after 8 weeks.  I decided to go to the salon for the first time ever for a touch up. I was super scared to let someone put relaxer on me. I told my stylist that I'm sensitive used to use optimum care but always manage to burn my nape a lil bit  He used Mizani butter blends, blew me out cut ( a few inches) and curled with a curling iron. I'm not a fan of the iron but I thought it turned out pretty good. He was appalled that I stretch 20 weeks but it's really cause I hate hate hate relaxing myself. He said I should come at least every 10 weeks. Well see.... Guess I'm getting off the long stretch bandwagon. It was a lot more expensive than 2 boxes of 7.99 optimum care at Sally's but I didn't have any burns or under processed areas like when I do it myself.   What do u ladies think? Are you a long stretcher because u hate self relaxing or for hair health? I know some people relax every 4 weeks. I think my hair would all break off if I did that!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I definitely *WOULD NOT* listen to him in terms of how long you should stretch your hair.  Do you even know if he practices healthy hair care of if he just wants your hair to look fly?  If you can manage your hair past 10 weeks and your hair does well on a 20 week stretch I think you should keep doing it.  

By the looks of your hair you have been doing a great job!


----------



## niknakmac

I'm over DD's hair I am not fighting with her or her hair anymore.  Saturday she is getting a good dose of MBB.


----------



## SuchaLady

I don't ever want to be without my Hicks Edges  Its my lover.


----------



## Sholapie

SuchaLady beautiful hair! Do you tie it down with a scarf?


----------



## SuchaLady

Sholapie Yes. That is my daily routine. I moisturize with whatever, brush in my edge control/gel, tie down with a scarf. In the morning I remove the scarf and apply some Argan oil.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> divachyk how did you do the top bun? I know it looks simple and effortless but no matter how I twist my hair it ends up looking like the same bun  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=19129963&postcount=578



SuchaLady, oh thank you! Ok so, I pulled the hair to the crown and just casually twirled it around without any tension whatsoever. I thin pinned it down very good around the perimeter since it had no tension, which also meant, it didn't have it form to keep it in place and from falling. Did that help? Main thing is, twirl super loose with no tension.


----------



## Lilmama1011

SuchaLady said:


> I don't ever want to be without my Hicks Edges  Its my lover.



i always wondered about hicks,  thought it was to expensive for a jam (that's what i consider it)


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> SuchaLady, oh thank you! Ok so, I pulled the hair to the crown and just casually twirled it around without any tension whatsoever. I thin pinned it down very good around the perimeter since it had no tension, which also meant, it didn't have it form to keep it in place and from falling. Did that help? Main thing is, twirl super loose with no tension.



divachyk did you fan the pony out and swirl or twist the ponytail itself?


----------



## SuchaLady

Lilmama1011 said:


> i always wondered about hicks,  thought it was to expensive for a jam (that's what i consider it)



Yeah I wasn't feeling the price tag at all either. I like it though.


----------



## Mahsiah

As the natural movement continues to move, relaxers get cheaper which is good for my pockets


----------



## SuchaLady

Mahsiah said:


> As the natural movement continues to move, relaxers get cheaper which is good for my pockets



..


----------



## beloved1bx

I got a touchup Friday evening from my stylist using Lineage Shea Butter Relaxer at 14 weeks post. It went well but overall I'm pretty frustrated with my hair. I've been living in SetBack City for all of this year. I've been stuck at APL for years and thought I'd make it to BSL this year, but no dice. I had some really serious bouts of shedding this year. I knew it wasn't just reg shedding. It was too heavy. The shedding caused a lot of tangling therefore lots of breakage and thin ends. I think it's as a result of a hormonal imbalance. I've taken some steps to try and remedy that but it's too early to say if it's def made a difference. Hoping I'll have better luck next year. I need my hair to fill out.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> divachyk did you fan the pony out and swirl or twist the ponytail itself?


SuchaLady, swear I wasn't drunk when I wrote the earlier post. Geez, my proofreading has been sucky latey. Twist, no fanning. If it helps, put one finger in the crown of your head, wrap your pony over your finger and around then pin. Use your finger as your guide to keep from twirling the hair too tightly.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> SuchaLady, swear I wasn't drunk when I wrote the earlier post. Geez, my proofreading has been sucky latey. Twist, no fanning. If it helps, put one finger in the crown of your head, wrap your pony over your finger and around then pin. Use your finger as your guide to keep from twirling the hair too tightly.



I will try this next time. Thanks a (bun)ch :wink2:


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady

Where do you buy the hicks edges?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh Shop around girl cause it's pricey. Those around the way BSS have it cheaper if that's your thing  If not, eBay if you don't mind waiting.


----------



## Cattypus1

sharifeh and SuchaLady...you might try ORS Edge Control.  It's available in your local Walgreens and you won't have to mortgage the house to try it.  I just started using it and it's a miracle in a jar for my graying 16-week post 4c-z edges.


----------



## SuchaLady

Cattypus1 that's actually the first edge product I tried. My hair laughed. Lol.


----------



## Cattypus1

SuchaLady said:


> Cattypus1 that's actually the first edge product I tried. My hair laughed. Lol.


I'm sorry...like I tell my DH, I was helping...


----------



## SuchaLady

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm sorry...like I tell my DH, I was helping...



Cattypus1 I appreciate it! I don't like paying $13 for edge control at all  if you saw my before edges you'd understand why I do though


----------



## FelaShrine

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I'm over DD's hair I am not fighting with her or her hair anymore.  Saturday she is getting a good dose of MBB.



lol leave her hair alone. get plaits


----------



## Cattypus1

SuchaLady said:


> Cattypus1 I appreciate it! I don't like paying $13 for edge control at all  if you saw my before edges you'd understand why I do though


I'm such a dang PJive already checked the internet for Hicks...LOL.


----------



## SuchaLady

Buy it! You won't regret it ^^^


----------



## Saludable84

beloved1bx said:


> I got a touchup Friday evening from my stylist using Lineage Shea Butter Relaxer at 14 weeks post. It went well but overall I'm pretty frustrated with my hair. I've been living in SetBack City for all of this year. I've been stuck at APL for years and thought I'd make it to BSL this year, but no dice. I had some really serious bouts of shedding this year. I knew it wasn't just reg shedding. It was too heavy. The shedding caused a lot of tangling therefore lots of breakage and thin ends. I think it's as a result of a hormonal imbalance. I've taken some steps to try and remedy that but it's too early to say if it's def made a difference. Hoping I'll have better luck next year. I need my hair to fill out.



Take it from someone who has been there, when the hormones come back to normal and level themselves out, you will be moving out of Setback City. I hated my hormone imbalance, but it taught me to really learn and appreciate my hair instead of just getting it to grow. I was frustrated like you because I dealt with a lot of shedding, eventual breakage and thin hair. 

Once my hormones got back on track, I was still left with the damage, so I basically learned how to deal with thick hair growing in compared to the thin hair I already had, I had to learn to deal with a higher density head of hair, and I had to keep my hair from breaking. Im pretty good now, only dealing with the occasional bad bouts of shedding, but one thing I can say is that once the hormones stabilize, growth catches up and you'll be wishing you had more time to keep your hair healthy versus it growing faster (did I just say that?). 

It is going to get better, but for now, my best advice is to REALLY worry about health because thats definitely going to keep your hair on you head.


----------



## Saludable84

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm such a dang PJive already checked the internet for Hicks...LOL.



Likewise….


----------



## coolsista-paris

hi all! 

this thread is soooo full.  im gonna need days to catch up the reading! 

ànyway  im natural planning to relax in december.( from 5 years natural,bsb to relaxed bob cut or pixie ) thats gonna be a change!


----------



## Nix08

Welcome coolsista-paris


----------



## beloved1bx

Saludable84 said:


> Take it from someone who has been there, when the hormones come back to normal and level themselves out, you will be moving out of Setback City. I hated my hormone imbalance, but it taught me to really learn and appreciate my hair instead of just getting it to grow. I was frustrated like you because I dealt with a lot of shedding, eventual breakage and thin hair.
> 
> Once my hormones got back on track, I was still left with the damage, so I basically learned how to deal with thick hair growing in compared to the thin hair I already had, I had to learn to deal with a higher density head of hair, and I had to keep my hair from breaking. Im pretty good now, only dealing with the occasional bad bouts of shedding, but one thing I can say is that once the hormones stabilize, growth catches up and you'll be wishing you had more time to keep your hair healthy versus it growing faster (did I just say that?).
> 
> It is going to get better, but for now, my best advice is to REALLY worry about health because thats definitely going to keep your hair on you head.



Thank you for taking the time to share your experience with me. I really appreciate it. And your hair pics are always what I consider hair porn, so it's surprising to me that you once dealt with something similar. Can I ask what you did to help level out and approx how long it took for that to happen?

I started reading up on BCPs and hair since I switched to a new one last year from Yasmin (which I now know is one of the most hair friendly BCPs). After reading some articles this month I switched to a lower dose BCP which is supposed to be better. I've also started taking DIM which is supposed to help balance estrogen levels. I'm still shedding more than I like but I don't have a bunch of strands coming out EVERY time I run my hand through my hair. Back in Feb/March I also used to have a burning/stinging sensation on my scalp and I haven't experienced that in a while so I'm def happy about that. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## KDReese23

Nix08 said:


> I've now managed to get it to about 16-18 weeks thanks to baddison and sunnieb, so this year I have had 2 relaxers and plan on a 3rd in December.
> KDReese23
> 
> The first step is getting over the 'look' of several weeks post hair


Nix08 Wow!  That's pretty impressive. What did they tell you?? How do you do it?? Do tell, do tell!


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady, try avg to slick your edges.


----------



## Nix08

KDReese23 They simply encouraged me 
I personally cowash with AOHSR (at first during a stretch I would switch and cowash with AORM).  
Now I cowash with AOHSR and oil/coffee/tea(blend) rinse weeks 0-18.

However during the cowash after week 6-8 post relaxer I apply a rinse of oil/tea/coffee and 'coconut milk.' When I'm done I make sure to rinse well while parting my hair/ng - this parting step under the water with my fingers is important for me at keeping my ng detangled.

The other important step for me is to ensure that my hair is fully dry or at least 90-95% dry before I go to bed (I wash at night)...otherwise my hair dries hard and matted.  I run my fingers through my hair as it's drying, I think it gives me a smoother finish and allows for better distribution of product.

I do not apply protein to my ng...I do apply moisture DC's relaxer style to my ng as I find it helps my ng stay softer and more manageable and gives my ng more elasticity...as my natural hair doesn't need the amount of protein that my relaxed ends do.

Hope that helps (and made sense)


----------



## Loving

divachyk said:


> @SuchaLady, try avg to slick your edges.


 divachyk What is avg?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I've come to the conclusion that edge controls don't work for me. 

Until recently I've been a die-hard afroveda pur whipped hair gelly fan. THE STUFF IS THE TRUTH! It is still my HG gel, but then I tried the Pink ECO styler gel and ive been in love since. I've been using it exclusively for 2 1/2 weeks now and my edges are laid daily. It gives a nice hold w/o the hard crunchy feeling! i seriously love it. 

Here is my hair today.....


----------



## KDReese23

Nix08 said:


> KDReese23 They simply encouraged me
> I personally cowash with AOHSR (at first during a stretch I would switch and cowash with AORM).
> Now I cowash with AOHSR and oil/coffee/tea(blend) rinse weeks 0-18.
> 
> However during the cowash after week 6-8 post relaxer I apply a rinse of oil/tea/coffee and 'coconut milk.' When I'm done I make sure to rinse well while parting my hair/ng - this parting step under the water with my fingers is important for me at keeping my ng detangled.
> 
> The other important step for me is to ensure that my hair is fully dry or at least 90-95% dry before I go to bed (I wash at night)...otherwise my hair dries hard and matted.  I run my fingers through my hair as it's drying, I think it gives me a smoother finish and allows for better distribution of product.
> 
> I do not apply protein to my ng...I do apply moisture DC's relaxer style to my ng as I find it helps my ng stay softer and more manageable and gives my ng more elasticity...as my natural hair doesn't need the amount of protein that my relaxed ends do.
> 
> Hope that helps (and made sense)


Nix08  That definitely helped -  I've never tried the oil/tea/coffee thing but I will read up on it and give it a try.  Thanks so much!


----------



## divachyk

Loving said:


> divachyk What is avg?





EnExitStageLeft said:


> I've come to the conclusion that edge controls don't work for me.  Until recently I've been a die-hard afroveda pur whipped hair gelly fan. THE STUFF IS THE TRUTH! It is still my HG gel, but then I tried the Pink ECO styler gel and ive been in love since. I've been using it exclusively for 2 1/2 weeks now and my edges are laid daily. It gives a nice hold w/o the hard crunchy feeling! i seriously love it.  Here is my hair today.....



Loving, aloe vera gel.  I spritz with water and then apply avg.

EnExitStageLeft, lovely hunty. I have the Eco Olive version. I may try the pank  one.


----------



## SuchaLady

EnExitStageLeft  pink you say? Ive used the Olive Oil one for like 3 years now. How did you do it? Wet hair? Dry hair? Overnight?




EnExitStageLeft said:


> I've come to the conclusion that edge controls don't work for me.
> 
> Until recently I've been a die-hard afroveda pur whipped hair gelly fan. THE STUFF IS THE TRUTH! It is still my HG gel, but then I tried the Pink ECO styler gel and ive been in love since. I've been using it exclusively for 2 1/2 weeks now and my edges are laid daily. It gives a nice hold w/o the hard crunchy feeling! i seriously love it.
> 
> Here is my hair today.....
> 
> View attachment 231487
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231489
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231485


----------



## SuchaLady

I feel like Ive tried that already after reading it on JGA divachyk. Maybe not. I cant remember. I have a bottle; perhaps Ill try again.


----------



## SuchaLady

Its #EdgeWeek here in the Relaxed Thread huh  

Im an edge control/gel junkie 

Ive tried the ORS, Creme of Nature Argan, Ampro, Hicks, Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste, EcoStyler Clear, EcoStyler Olive Oil, Proclaim Clear. I dont care what your hair looks like, if your edges look like Fuzzy Wuzzy then I dont care.


----------



## Saludable84

beloved1bx said:


> Thank you for taking the time to share your experience with me. I really appreciate it. And your hair pics are always what I consider hair porn, so it's surprising to me that you once dealt with something similar. Can I ask what you did to help level out and approx how long it took for that to happen?  I started reading up on BCPs and hair since I switched to a new one last year from Yasmin (which I now know is one of the most hair friendly BCPs). After reading some articles this month I switched to a lower dose BCP which is supposed to be better. I've also started taking DIM which is supposed to help balance estrogen levels. I'm still shedding more than I like but I don't have a bunch of strands coming out EVERY time I run my hand through my hair. Back in Feb/March I also used to have a burning/stinging sensation on my scalp and I haven't experienced that in a while so I'm def happy about that. We'll see how this goes.



My first issue was my thyroid. I was hyper so my hair was thick but then I went to hypo and my hair got really thin. I actually had some low density hair in there. There was hair coming out in clumps when i would wash. Then once I it treatment and the hormones stabilized, I had less shedding and normalized hair, like it is now. But that took about a little more than a year to get under control. 

Then I stopped birth control last year since I was getting ready for marriage at the time. The shedding made me mad. I deduced that because bc controls your hormones, getting off them causes your body to now control hormone levels as if you had a baby. You shed more because those hormones aren't being controlled anymore and you are shedding hair that should have shed long ago. It took a few months for it to stop (I stopped in September and the shedding got bad from December to about February). Not sure when I started tea rinsing, but that helped a lot until the hormones got better. Mind you this all happened within 6 years. 

The birth control wasn't too bad because it only affected density but the thyroid literally drove me crazy because it affected EVERYTHING!!!! Bc is better to handle because the body is much smarter than we give it credit for but if its something more major, definitely get it under control with a dr ASAP and be proactive with telling the doctors what you want.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

Its the best. I have the eco styler one too. Its awesome in the summer or to touch up you brows between waxing  (I'm not the only one who does this right?!

SuchaLady

Girl at night the only thing I do is Moisturize (LCOB) 
What I do is in the morning I'll wake up moisturize and form my bun then gel/lay down my edges with my silk scarf. Shower and all that jazz and once I'm in the parking lot at work I remove it. Its pretty lazy, but works lol.


----------



## Sholapie

EnExitStageLeft pretty edges (and hair!) do ou use a boar bristle brush or anything to smooth?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Sholapie

Thanks girl  To answer your question: I mostly used my hands to smooth, 
but I do a once over with my boar bristle brush to make sure I get rid of the fly-a-ways.


----------



## Mahsiah

Saludable84 is that a braidout in your avi?


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> Saludable84 is that a braidout in your avi?



Yasssss!!!!' I just posted it in another thread.


----------



## Dshsjh4ever

question ???? I'm a newbie to a texturized healthy hair journey ... i was natural for yrs 5 yrs with  lot of failures (my hair never grew past my shoulders) and now this texturizer thing has my hair soooo straighterplexed because i wanted texture i think the stylist left it in my hair to long or something because it burned the back of my scalp(ppl say linage never burned them) and my hair is thin thin... how can i thicken up my hair??? and how long will it be before i see new growth ? i texturized for the first time oct 25 2013. also i want to know about the protein 2 step treatment how would i know if my hair can stand that heavy protein treatment. i plan on doing the 2 step after every touch up and doing the the lighter one (i forgot what that aphogee protein treatment is called) every 3 weeks ,,, (what you all think is that a good idea?) any other tips thx in advance


----------



## Cattypus1

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I've come to the conclusion that edge controls don't work for me.  Until recently I've been a die-hard afroveda pur whipped hair gelly fan. THE STUFF IS THE TRUTH! It is still my HG gel, but then I tried the Pink ECO styler gel and ive been in love since. I've been using it exclusively for 2 1/2 weeks now and my edges are laid daily. It gives a nice hold w/o the hard crunchy feeling! i seriously love it.  Here is my hair today.....


I love, love, love your hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Dshsjh4ever said:


> question ???? I'm a newbie to a texturized healthy hair journey ... i was natural for yrs 5 yrs with  lot of failures (my hair never grew past my shoulders) and now this texturizer thing has my hair soooo straighterplexed because i wanted texture i think the stylist left it in my hair to long or something because it burned the back of my scalp(ppl say linage never burned them) and my hair is thin thin... how can i thicken up my hair??? and how long will it be before i see new growth ? i texturized for the first time oct 25 2013. also i want to know about the protein 2 step treatment how would i know if my hair can stand that heavy protein treatment. i plan on doing the 2 step after every touch up and doing the the lighter one (i forgot what that aphogee protein treatment is called) every 3 weeks ,,, (what you all think is that a good idea?) any other tips thx in advance



Since your hair is already processed, the only way to make that hair a little thicker is a protein treatment and henna treatment  which is also a protein treatment as well because the protein fills in the hair this making it stronger. People know there hair is protein treatment because their hair gets extremely hard and tangled when using protein. I had a thread on here about people not really being protein sensitive  and that's it's because the use leave ins and different styling products that have different types of protein so when they actually do a protein treatment they be protein overload. So make sure your styling products are only moisture based. To thicken up your hair you can use castor oil (since you hair is thin go lightly on it when applying when your hair is out so not to thin it out even further or apply when wearing a bun or any other slick back styles). You can also take biotin but some people start getting breakouts after taking it a certain period of time and you have to drink a lot of water with that. Dshsjh4ever and most of all, if you go back to get another texturizing, keep stressing that you want texture so she will get it through her head or go to someone else or do it yourself if you can...


----------



## Saludable84

Dshsjh4ever said:


> question ???? I'm a newbie to a texturized healthy hair journey ... i was natural for yrs 5 yrs with  lot of failures (my hair never grew past my shoulders) and now this texturizer thing has my hair soooo straighterplexed because i wanted texture i think the stylist left it in my hair to long or something because it burned the back of my scalp(ppl say linage never burned them) and my hair is thin thin... how can i thicken up my hair??? and how long will it be before i see new growth ? i texturized for the first time oct 25 2013. also i want to know about the protein 2 step treatment how would i know if my hair can stand that heavy protein treatment. i plan on doing the 2 step after every touch up and doing the the lighter one (i forgot what that aphogee protein treatment is called) every 3 weeks ,,, (what you all think is that a good idea?) any other tips thx in advance



I'm gonna cosign with Lilmama1011 

I would also recommend some protein treatments on a regular basis with keratin or silk. Stay away from collagen unless the hair is typically breaking in large amounts. 

Hot oil treatment with wheat germ oil or castor oil work wonders an if your hair can handle coconut oil, go for that too. 

Also, a texturizer shouldn't be getting your hair too straight. Would you mind posting a picture? If that's the case, you have to speak up with your hair dresser, or as my mom likes to say, go to YouTube university and take a couple of classes there. That's how I learned to do my own relaxers. 

Linange did burn me a little, but that's because the way I apply my relaxer, it touched that area of the scalp twice otherwise, it didn't bother me and it typically shouldn't burn. I time my relaxers, so for the future, you my need to do that. And for added texture, after applying the relaxer, don't smooth more than once. 

Last, give your hair about a week or two for the actual texture to come out. After I texlaxed, my hair was straighter than I thought and a week later, the texture came back. Here it is 3 weeks later and I have the texture I aimed for so you really have to wait it out.


----------



## Dshsjh4ever

Lilmama1011 said:


> Since your hair is already processed, the only way to make that hair a little thicker is a protein treatment and henna treatment  which is also a protein treatment as well because the protein fills in the hair this making it stronger. People know there hair is protein treatment because their hair gets extremely hard and tangled when using protein. I had a thread on here about people not really being protein sensitive  and that's it's because the use leave ins and different styling products that have different types of protein so when they actually do a protein treatment they be protein overload. So make sure your styling products are only moisture based. To thicken up your hair you can use castor oil (since you hair is thin go lightly on it when applying when your hair is out so not to thin it out even further or apply when wearing a bun or any other slick back styles). You can also take biotin but some people start getting breakouts after taking it a certain period of time and you have to drink a lot of water with that. Dshsjh4ever and most of all, if you go back to get another texturizing, keep stressing that you want texture so she will get it through her head or go to someone else or do it yourself if you can...





thanx for the advice.... i do have lavender jamaican blk castor oil.. and yea I'm looking for a new stylist asap.. also i spray the apogee green tea in my hair lightly sometimes when i see it ... lol..


----------



## Dshsjh4ever

Saludable84 said:


> I'm gonna cosign with Lilmama1011
> 
> I would also recommend some protein treatments on a regular basis with keratin or silk. Stay away from collagen unless the hair is typically breaking in large amounts.
> 
> Hot oil treatment with wheat germ oil or castor oil work wonders an if your hair can handle coconut oil, go for that too.
> 
> Also, a texturizer shouldn't be getting your hair too straight. Would you mind posting a picture? If that's the case, you have to speak up with your hair dresser, or as my mom likes to say, go to YouTube university and take a couple of classes there. That's how I learned to do my own relaxers.
> 
> Linange did burn me a little, but that's because the way I apply my relaxer, it touched that area of the scalp twice otherwise, it didn't bother me and it typically shouldn't burn. I time my relaxers, so for the future, you my need to do that. And for added texture, after applying the relaxer, don't smooth more than once.
> 
> Last, give your hair about a week or two for the actual texture to come out. After I texlaxed, my hair was straighter than I thought and a week later, the texture came back. Here it is 3 weeks later and I have the texture I aimed for so you really have to wait it out.



im def thinking of applying my texturizer my self next time.. because they way i see ppl seal there ends with vaseline on youtube ....i never seen that in the salon. i don't think they would care for my hair like i will. but i do get lazy sometimes and would like a stylist i know is great and gentle... also i never did a hot oil treatment before imma youtube it and see how to do it .....thx!!


----------



## Jobwright

I ran out of honey, AOHSR, Rooibos tea...Gotta go to Whole Foods tomorrow.  I thought I could get away with just using the bare minimum cheap stuff, but nooooo, my spoiled hair has to have the good stuff.


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft

You know it wouldn't roam free for too long


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Cattypus1 said:


> I love, love, love your hair.



THANKS GIRL!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84

If that isn't the cutest thang! Buns=LIFE! for us


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84
> 
> If that isn't the cutest thang! Buns=LIFE! for us



Lol. I was at the doctor with DH and I got tired of it touching my clothes so I tied it like it was shoe laces lol. Can never run from buns


----------



## Mahsiah

How often after henna can you co wash your hair? I want to henna but I co wash so much,  I don't want it to be useless.


----------



## Nix08

Mahsiah said:


> How often after henna can you co wash your hair? I want to henna but I co wash so much,  I don't want it to be useless.



I henna'd on Saturday and cowashed on Sunday and Tuesday.  With no issues.


----------



## Jobwright

Jobwright said:


> I ran out of honey, AOHSR, Rooibos tea...Gotta go to Whole Foods tomorrow.  I thought I could get away with just using the bare minimum cheap stuff, but nooooo, my spoiled hair has to have the good stuff.


So I went to Whole Foods to get some AOHSR and of course they are out of the condish.  The lady said that they may stop orderin it because of the vendors minimum order quantity.  So sad!  I purchased the Rosa Mosqueta and the Camomile Luxurious conditioners though.  Does anyone use either of those two and can compare it to the HSR?


----------



## Saludable84

Jobwright said:


> So I went to Whole Foods to get some AOHSR and of course they are out of the condish.  The lady said that they may stop orderin it because of the vendors minimum order quantity.  So sad!  I purchased the Rosa Mosqueta and the Camomile Luxurious conditioners though.  Does anyone use either of those two and can compare it to the HSR?



Vita cost doesn't sell it?

Also, some natural wholesome places sell them.


----------



## Jobwright

Saludable84 said:


> Vita cost doesn't sell it?  Also, some natural wholesome places sell them.


. I will check vita cost to order on line.  I just really want something I can get readily on the ground that is as good as HSR.  I may have to go back to Joico.  Have you tried the Rosa Masqeuta or Chamomile?


----------



## Dshsjh4ever

What BSB means?


----------



## TamedTresses

Jobwright said:


> . I will check vita cost to order on line.  I just really want something I can get readily on the ground that is as good as HSR.  I may have to go back to Joico.  Have you tried the Rosa Masqeuta or Chamomile?



Have you tried their store locator? http://www.aubrey-organics.com/store_locator.aspx You can check and see what other stores carry it in your area.


----------



## TamedTresses

Dshsjh4ever said:


> What BSB means?



Below shoulder blade


----------



## Jobwright

^^^^PERFECT!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## SuchaLady

Jobwright said:


> So I went to Whole Foods to get some AOHSR and of course they are out of the condish.  The lady said that they may stop orderin it because of the vendors minimum order quantity.  So sad!  I purchased the Rosa Mosqueta and the Camomile Luxurious conditioners though.  Does anyone use either of those two and can compare it to the HSR?



That makes me sad.  we just got a WF. Nix08 where do you buy from?


----------



## Nix08

SuchaLady iherb.com and buy like 4 at a time for increased savings


----------



## Nix08

Jobwright said:


> . I will check vita cost to order on line. I just really want something I can get readily on the ground that is as good as HSR. I may have to go back to Joico. Have you tried the Rosa Masqeuta or Chamomile?


 Jobwright I've tried and use regularly RM and the Chamomile, love them both


----------



## gabulldawg

Can anyone please tell me how long a mixed perm lasts? Also, how long do the perms last that you can buy already mixed? Having short hair and relaxing the sides/back more often I should probably look into that.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> How often after henna can you co wash your hair? I want to henna but I co wash so much,  I don't want it to be useless.



i have heard your suppose to not let water touch your hair no sooner than 48 hrs because the true color of henna sets in 48 hrs Mahsiah


----------



## Saludable84

gabulldawg said:


> Can anyone please tell me how long a mixed perm lasts? Also, how long do the perms last that you can buy already mixed? Having short hair and relaxing the sides/back more often I should probably look into that.



Box relaxer 24 hours. 

Lye relaxers last to the last drop.


----------



## SuchaLady

Free shipping at $20? Oh yes. Thanks Lady




Nix08 said:


> SuchaLady iherb.com and buy like 4 at a time for increased savings


----------



## NaiyaAi

gabulldawg 12-24 months, depending on the relaxer and how you store it.


----------



## SuchaLady

Im ~31 weeks post relaxer & 17 weeks post corrective. I think I want to relax  or maybe not. Heck, I dont know.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Im ~31 weeks post relaxer & 17 weeks post corrective. I think I want to relax  or maybe not. Heck, I dont know.



Excellent #MrBurnsVoice


----------



## SuchaLady

So Im going to celebrate my good interview today by washing and flatironing my hair. If anyone has learned anything about me in this sisterhood we share here in the relaxed thread you will know that I hate washing my hair, styling my hair, and most importantly flat ironing it. It has to be a good day


----------



## SuchaLady

SuchaLady said:


> So Im going to celebrate my good interview today by washing and flatironing my hair. If anyone has learned anything about me in this sisterhood we share here in the relaxed thread you will know that I hate washing my hair, styling my hair, and most importantly flat ironing it. It has to be a good day



Well looks like I picked the perfect day to celebrate. They want me come in tomorrow for a second interview  *cues Marvin Sap Never Wouldve Made It*


----------



## KhandiB

Im interested in trying tea rinses and ponytail rollersets, do you ladies know of any tutorials or have any advice in these area’s?


----------



## Sholapie

Just relaxed with Dr miracles regular (I had to give up on the ors) it was a corrective. So far so good but i'll see how it looks when it dries


----------



## brownb83

KhandiB said:


> Im interested in trying tea rinses and ponytail rollersets, do you ladies know of any tutorials or have any advice in these area’s?



The best one ponytail rollerset I know is by cashia latrice. 

I'm on my phone so I can't get the link.

Good luck


----------



## Sholapie

Well it left my hair nice and shiny but not remotely straight. Left it for the maximum time, smoothed thoroughly... Nope maybe I can't get bone straight. The back of my head still has curls lol I'll try phyto next time


----------



## Lilmama1011

Sholapie said:


> Well it left my hair nice and shiny but not remotely straight. Left it for the maximum time, smoothed thoroughly... Nope maybe I can't get bone straight. The back of my head still has curls lol I'll try phyto next time



oh wow, that sucks when you stretch and don't get the results you want, i"m not saying you stretched, just in general. i stretched 6 months and ended up with under processed hair in the back which is the coarses,i was so mad


----------



## Sholapie

Lilmama1011 said:


> oh wow, that sucks when you stretch and don't get the results you want, i"m not saying you stretched, just in general. i stretched 6 months and ended up with under processed hair in the back which is the coarses,i was so mad



Did you try to correct it next time you relaxed? Yea its pretty frustrating


----------



## Lilmama1011

Sholapie said:


> Did you try to correct it next time you relaxed? Yea its pretty frustrating



oh yes, i had to, it was way thicker in the back. the last five minutes the next time around i pushed it farther down, it was a relief!


----------



## SuchaLady

Very pleased with my hair. It's a full BSL. I'm angered because I had demarcation breakage at the very back of my hair (after relaxing mind you ) and I know that hair would've been grazing if not hitting MBL.  

SN: I'm never flatironing my hair again. Seriously, I was so annoyed. If I want my hair straightened I'm calling my durn stylist.


----------



## *SkolarStar*

I'm really considering relaxing my hair this December. I've been natural for 2 years now and it's not for me. My hair was in much better shape when it was relaxed. 

I know this thread is a major resource, but dang it's long.  Hello search function.


----------



## SuchaLady

*SkolarStar* said:


> I'm really considering relaxing my hair this December. I've been natural for 2 years now and it's not for me. My hair was in much better shape when it was relaxed.  I know this thread is a major resource, but dang it's long.  Hello search function.



*SkolarStar* Pull up a chair girl. We love welcoming those in limbo  SN do you have this same name on BHM?


----------



## *SkolarStar*

SuchaLady said:


> *SkolarStar* Pull up a chair girl. We love welcoming those in limbo  SN do you have this same name on BHM?



 SuchaLady I do! I love my weaves.


----------



## SuchaLady

*squeals* finally someone to talk about weave with! :reddancer:



*SkolarStar* said:


> SuchaLady I do! I love my weaves.


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady 

you would hate me 
my edges are so poofy and unruly 
have you ever used ebay to buy hicks? can you recommend me any sellers?


----------



## Raine054

Is there anyone here who uses Affirm Fiberguard to relax? If so what strength do you use? Do you have good results? Are you texlaxed, staight, or pin/bone straight? Thanks in advance. 

BFF is wondering if this will work but I'm not quite sure. I trust the brand but I'm not too familiar with the fiber guard line.


----------



## divachyk

KhandiB said:


> Im interested in trying tea rinses and ponytail rollersets, do you ladies know of any tutorials or have any advice in these area’s?



KhandiB, I have some info on both topics at relaxedthairapy.com


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady  you would hate me my edges are so poofy and unruly  have you ever used ebay to buy hicks? can you recommend me any sellers?



sharifeh Its okay girl. I just beat my edges into submission for this interview tomorrow  Are you stretching/transitioning? Neither?  


I bought mine here 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HICKS-TOTAL...907500841?pt=US_Hair_Care&hash=item2a1eed6529

If it's an emergency try Walmart.


----------



## SuchaLady

Idk what I'm doing with my hair like seriously this is pathetic  I don't want a relaxer, I don't want to be natural , I don't want to cut it off. No plans of ever dying it so that's out. I'm too lazy to commit to heat straightening. Now what? Pretty soon I'mma roll up in this joint 0 weeks post


----------



## Kareha

*SkolarStar* said:


> I'm really considering relaxing my hair this December. I've been natural for 2 years now and it's not for me. My hair was in much better shape when it was relaxed.
> 
> I know this thread is a major resource, but dang it's long.  Hello search function.[/QUOTEO]
> 
> I know what you mean. Ive been natural since 2010 and still dont know how to deal with my hair and resort to a wig for the majority of the time. I did get a texturizer a few months back so I'm uncertain about relaxing it. Also I work in a school and so many girls have permed heads that look a mess and i dont want that.   i wanted to stay natural for my daughter but idk anymore.


----------



## Kareha

SuchaLady said:


> Idk what I'm doing with my hair like seriously this is pathetic  I don't want a relaxer, I don't want to be natural , I don't want to cut it off. No plans of ever dying it so that's out. I'm too lazy to commit to heat straightening. Now what? Pretty soon I'mma roll up in this joint 0 weeks post



Me too, girl. Me too. I tried straightening yesterday and when I realized it was going to take all day I was so upset.


----------



## Lovestyr

This may be a little off topic. Does anyone have any suggestions on working out with relaxed hair? I did the search option but wanted more up to date suggestions. Thanks 

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB

Thanks divachyk !!! Ill check it out!



divachyk said:


> KhandiB, I have some info on both topics at relaxedthairapy.com


----------



## syncerelyhis

Do any of you know why stretching relaxers causes shedding?

I'm not having any shedding as I am only 3 weeks post but as a newly relaxed lady, I'm just trying to understand the science of it and I just don't get it.....


----------



## Lilmama1011

syncerelyhis said:


> Do any of you know why stretching relaxers causes shedding?  I'm not having any shedding as I am only 3 weeks post but as a newly relaxed lady, I'm just trying to understand the science of it and I just don't get it.....


  I don't know, but I had a friend who claimed that her hair shedded a lot when she "needed a perm" but honestly I think it was just breaking because she didn't know how to handle her new growth and relaxed hair so it broke at the demarcation line. syncerelyhis


----------



## syncerelyhis

Lilmama1011 said:


> I don't know, but I had a friend who claimed that her hair shedded a lot when she "needed a perm" but honestly I think it was just breaking because she didn't know how to handle her new growth and relaxed hair so it broke at the demarcation line. @syncerelyhis


 
Thanks girl! Okay that's kinda what I was thinking.....it sounds like breakage.....can anyone else chime in?


----------



## Mahsiah

I don't know, maybe it just seems like it's shedding alot if you are stretching because you aren't combing as much?


----------



## Nix08

syncerelyhis I know people often say that shedding is an indication that they need to relax...personally I never understood the correlation.  I don't understand what shedding has to do with needing to relax but that doesn't mean it isn't true.


----------



## SuchaLady

Nix08 said:


> syncerelyhis I know people often say that shedding is an indication that they need to relax...personally I never understood the correlation.  I don't understand what shedding has to do with needing to relax but that doesn't mean it isn't true.



Same here. Your scalp is not programmed to tell you when to relax.


----------



## SuchaLady

Kareha said:


> Me too, girl. Me too. I tried straightening yesterday and when I realized it was going to take all day I was so upset.


 Kareha girl I think I'm going to put in some weave. I was not feeling my hair yesterday AT ALL.


----------



## divachyk

syncerelyhis said:


> Thanks girl! Okay that's kinda what I was thinking.....it sounds like breakage.....can anyone else chime in?


 syncerelyhis, my shedding is routine and doesn't increase as I stretch. However, I tea rinse and take vitamins, thus this could be the reason I don't notice it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

syncerelyhis said:


> Do any of you know why stretching relaxers causes shedding?
> 
> I'm not having any shedding as I am only 3 weeks post but as a newly relaxed lady, I'm just trying to understand the science of it and I just don't get it.....



Not sure.  I dont shed when I need a relaxer.


----------



## danysedai

Has anyone used the new Mizani HG butterblend lye relaxer?

I am debating between that one or continue with my Affirm Mild+normal combo or buying a new tub of Affirm in the newly designed tubs. I don't know what the difference is between the old Affirm and the new one, unless I take a picture of the ingredients label on mine and take it to the BSS with me and compare.

I have noticed that my hair is quite resistant to relaxers and laughs at processing times. I don't want to change to a no-lye relaxer.

Anyone who has used the new Mizani or the new Affirm?


----------



## syncerelyhis

divachyk said:


> @syncerelyhis, my shedding is routine and doesn't increase as I stretch. However, I tea rinse and take vitamins, thus this could be the reason I don't notice it.


 
That makes sense to me! All of the hairs in your head can't be in the shedding phase at one time......


----------



## syncerelyhis

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Not sure. I dont shed when I need a relaxer.


 

That's it. Too many ladies with lovely hair have said the same.

Im convinced for now that stretching doesn't cause excessive shedding. 

Now let's see what I'm saying when I'm eight weeks post


----------



## Mande30

Ok. Everyone sings the praises of steaming. But I am scared too deaf of heat ( exception hooded dryer for dc under processing cap). I scalded my hand yesterday when the steam from my vegetables hit it. That hurt like h$&$. Now I am supposed to do that to my hair. I can't conceive it. I need help. I don't want to miss out on something.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## syncerelyhis

pre_medicalrulz where can I find your regimen?

Your hair is beautiful


----------



## Mande30

Lovestyr said:


> This may be a little off topic. Does anyone have any suggestions on working out with relaxed hair? I did the search option but wanted more up to date suggestions. Thanks   Sent from my ZTE N9120 using LHCF


Lovestyr

I just wear my hair in a loose high bun when working out.  If you want to preserve the hair style just don't let the ends/ length come in contact with the scalp. I cowash once a week to rid my hair of perspiration buildup.   I also shampoo once a week. Additionally I wear a cotton head band, which absorbs a great deal of sweat. It also lays my edges down. This is not essential for my hair style, but it does do that.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

danysedai said:


> Has anyone used the new Mizani HG butterblend lye relaxer?
> 
> I am debating between that one or continue with my Affirm Mild+normal combo or buying a new tub of Affirm in the newly designed tubs. I don't know what the difference is between the old Affirm and the new one, unless I take a picture of the ingredients label on mine and take it to the BSS with me and compare.
> 
> I have noticed that my hair is quite resistant to relaxers and laughs at processing times. I don't want to change to a no-lye relaxer.
> 
> Anyone who has used the new Mizani or the new Affirm?


 
danysedai that's the one I used last relaxer (couldn't get through to the design essentials lady in Canada).  I liked it but to be honest, I also left it on longer than recommended.  My results were good.  I intend to use it again.  Before this I used the regular butter blends by mizani and enjoyed it.  Once used the non-butter blends mizani and it got my hair very straight but it didn't leave that thick moisturized feel that I'm use to from butter blends.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

syncerelyhis said:


> pre_medicalrulz where can I find your regimen?
> 
> Your hair is beautiful



Thank you. My regi is pretty simple. DC & reconstructor weekly...PS 7X a week. Buns or wigs. M&S on wash days only cause I dont see my hair until wash days anyway. Trim with every relaxer (4 to 6 month stretches) because Im paranoid.


----------



## syncerelyhis

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Thank you. My regi is pretty simple. DC & reconstructor weekly...PS 7X a week. Buns or wigs. M&S on wash days only cause I dont see my hair until wash days anyway. Trim with every relaxer (4 to 6 month stretches) because Im paranoid.


 

Thank you! What DC & Reconstructor do you use? (Sorry to flood you with questions)

I am in the market for a new Reconstructor.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

syncerelyhis said:


> Thank you! What DC & Reconstructor do you use? (Sorry to flood you with questions)
> 
> I am in the market for a new Reconstructor.



Nexxus Phyto Organics conditioner & Nexxus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor


----------



## futureapl

I've been noticing that my hair sticks together whenever I wash it. I'm not sure what the problem is. I use as As I Am Cowash and deep condition with Keracare Humecto.


----------



## Rozlewis

futureapl, have you clarified your hair lately? or done a ACV rinse?


----------



## futureapl

Rozlewis I've never tried an ACV rinse. How do you do one? I clarify once every two months.


----------



## Mahsiah

I'm going to have to cut like 3/4 inches at the end of the year. What do you all think? That big gap :no:


----------



## Dshsjh4ever

Have anyone tried una clarifying shampoo ? If so what were ya results?


----------



## SuchaLady

Mahsiah said:


> I'm going to have to cut like 3/4 inches at the end of the year. What do you all think? That big gap :no:



I'm not a believer of lead hairs so I won't go there  but if they are healthy leave them. Cut something like an inch every two months. What length do you claim? My hair looked just like this yesterday. Pre and post flatiron


----------



## SuchaLady

Duplicate post


----------



## Mahsiah

SuchaLady said:


> I'm not a believer of lead hairs so I won't go there  but if they are healthy leave them. Cut something like an inch every two months. What length do you claim? My hair looked just like this yesterday. Pre and post flatiron



yeah that was airdried hair. I'm mbl.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> I'm going to have to cut like 3/4 inches at the end of the year. What do you all think? That big gap :no:




It ain't as bad as what I have seen on here. I would wait a month or two to see if it evens out and wear curly styles not to be bothered if the hair in fact is healthy Mahsiah


----------



## Lilmama1011

futureapl said:


> Rozlewis I've never tried an ACV rinse. How do you do one? I clarify once every two months.



If your hair is clumping maybe you should do every month and a half or even a month. Pay attention to your hair and don't put a timing on doing certain things


----------



## *SkolarStar*

SuchaLady said:


> *squeals* finally someone to talk about weave with! :reddancer:



Hooray! That's usually where I go for weave advice, but it's dying in there. There's so much I wanna say but no one to say it too!  

Yea... I think I'm officially relaxing in december.  I gave it some deep thought. I'm going to nurse and get an inch with the inversion method my hair then relax.


----------



## Saludable84

Lovestyr said:


> This may be a little off topic. Does anyone have any suggestions on working out with relaxed hair? I did the search option but wanted more up to date suggestions. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ZTE N9120 using LHCF



I work out 3-4 days a week and keeping the hair in a bun (tight if you can) or in a wrap helps. Anything to keep the hair taut so that the roots do not puff too much. If Im deep into a stretch, I pray and use bra straps.



syncerelyhis said:


> Do any of you know why stretching relaxers causes shedding?
> 
> I'm not having any shedding as I am only 3 weeks post but as a newly relaxed lady, I'm just trying to understand the science of it and I just don't get it.....



Ive never experienced this and never understood it. My shedding is consistent. Breakage is normal for those who use no-lye after about 3 weeks if they don't chelate/clarify. 



Raine054 said:


> Is there anyone here who uses Affirm Fiberguard to relax? If so what strength do you use? Do you have good results? Are you texlaxed, staight, or pin/bone straight? Thanks in advance.
> 
> BFF is wondering if this will work but I'm not quite sure. I trust the brand but I'm not too familiar with the fiber guard line.


I used the firm once and it leaves a bit of texture. I heard it does not really straighten the hair. I might go back to it in the future because it does leave curl and it leaves the hair strong.


----------



## Saludable84

danysedai said:


> Has anyone used the new Mizani HG butterblend lye relaxer?
> 
> I am debating between that one or continue with my Affirm Mild+normal combo or buying a new tub of Affirm in the newly designed tubs. I don't know what the difference is between the old Affirm and the new one, unless I take a picture of the ingredients label on mine and take it to the BSS with me and compare.
> 
> I have noticed that my hair is quite resistant to relaxers and laughs at processing times. I don't want to change to a no-lye relaxer.
> 
> Anyone who has used the new Mizani or the new Affirm?



I used it. It is really good, but you might have to smooth it a bit to get good results. It respects the hair more, so it takes longer to work. I used it for about 10-13 minutes on one side, so if you want straight hair, you might want to smooth more and leave on for 20-25 minutes. I didn't get breakage from it either. 



Mahsiah said:


> I'm going to have to cut like 3/4 inches at the end of the year. What do you all think? That big gap :no:



You better not!!! If anything, flat iron it then dust, but do not chop it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Saludable84 said:


> I used it. It is really good, but you might have to smooth it a bit to get good results. It respects the hair more, so it takes longer to work. I used it for about 10-13 minutes on one side, so if you want straight hair, you might want to smooth more and leave on for 20-25 minutes. I didn't get breakage from it either.  You better not!!! If anything, flat iron it then dust, but do not chop it.



Where you put the line looks to high as well Mahsiah


----------



## syncerelyhis

Saludable84 said:


> Ive never experienced this and never understood it. My shedding is consistent. Breakage is normal for those who use no-lye after about 3 weeks if they don't chelate/clarify.


 

Thanks. Why is breakage normal for those who use no-lye after about 3 weeks if they don't clarify?


----------



## Lilmama1011

syncerelyhis said:


> Thanks. Why is breakage normal for those who use no-lye after about 3 weeks if they don't clarify?



Because no lye deposits minerals on the hair which keeps the hair from being able  to be moisturized . So the deep conditioning will be a waste and so is moisturizing on the days your not washing. So it's better to clarify those mineral deposits so that the hair can take in moisture syncerelyhis


----------



## Lilmama1011

syncerelyhis said:


> Thanks. Why is breakage normal for those who use no-lye after about 3 weeks if they don't clarify?



I use no lye but I use ors creamy aloe shampoo which clarifies and neutralizes the hair right after  a relaxer so I have no problem with breakage


----------



## divachyk

Mahsiah, I'm in the same situation as you. The line is accurate in my honest opinion IF and ONLY IF you're trying to create a thick hemline. I don't believe cutting it that high up is necessary at this time. Give it a little more time and then assess before making a hasty decision.


----------



## syncerelyhis

Lilmama1011 said:


> I use no lye but I use ors creamy aloe shampoo which clarifies and neutralizes the hair right after a relaxer so I have no problem with breakage


 

Thanks, do you use that conditioner every time or just after a relaxer?


----------



## Lilmama1011

syncerelyhis said:


> Thanks, do you use that conditioner every time or just after a relaxer?



its a shampoo, i use it once a month to clarify and after i relax syncerelyhis


----------



## NaiyaAi

syncerelyhis said:


> Thanks. Why is breakage normal for those who use no-lye after about 3 weeks if they don't clarify?


I use no-lye and I don't have breakage. Some neutralizers double as chelators so I guess if you weren't using one of those, you wouldn't be removing the mineral deposits, hence breakage.

I used to use ORS neutralizer but now I use Hawaiian Silky (no-lye formula) and I've never had breakage with either.


----------



## syncerelyhis

Lilmama1011 said:


> its a shampoo, i use it once a month to clarify and after i relax syncerelyhis



Typing way too fast lol


----------



## mschristine

My hair has been so defiant all week. I'm about to wash and do a quickie deep condition in the shower. I need some intense moisture today..'to hair is just way too dry..okay, I'll stop rambling and get to it


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I love this moisturizer! Week 3 & still dont need to M&S!!


----------



## apemay1969

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I love this moisturizer! Week 3 & still dont need to M&S!!



Which moisturizer? Just being nosy.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

apemay1969 said:


> Which moisturizer? Just being nosy.



The one from the Soft & Beautiful line. Botanicals Lite Creme Moisturizer.


----------



## niknakmac

I have some breakage near the front of my head.  I'm not happy.  I am sure it was the dye.


----------



## apemay1969

pre_medicalrulz said:


> The one from the Soft & Beautiful line. Botanicals Lite Creme Moisturizer.



I'm shopping moisturizers now that I know that petroleum based ones stop breakage and softens my texlaxed hair. It did the opposite with my natural hair. Go figure. Now a lot of my products are useless. I'm trying to stick with one product line for everything I need but that ain't working out so good.


----------



## Evolving78

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I have some breakage near the front of my head.  I'm not happy.  I am sure it was the dye.



I worked on my hair for two days! And Now it is a mess! Lol i uses a fat tail comb and wasnt very gentle, it was some broken hairs, but whatever. I wanna dye my hair in a few weeks. Jet black of course. I guess I will just do a prepoo wit coconut oil and start from scratch. I wanted to work out today anyway.


----------



## Saludable84

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I have some breakage near the front of my head.  I'm not happy.  I am sure it was the dye.



Use extra protein in that area only. If there is a rinse that mimics the color, try that too.


----------



## divachyk

I've been using protein on ends only this stretch. So far, so good.


----------



## KhandiB

I relaxed tonight, I decided no more length challenges , Im cutting my hair this weekend because my ends are trash .. ugh


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk Idk if its my computer but when I click your hyperlink for you blog in your siggy it takes me back to LHCF's homepage.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady, my siggy was edited by the moderator. It's relaxedthairapy.com


----------



## divachyk

What do you all use to tame ng during your stretch?


----------



## SuchaLady

I have it bookmarked  but I clicked it to catch up since your siggy was right there. 



divachyk said:


> SuchaLady, my siggy was edited by the moderator. It's relaxedthairapy.com


----------



## SuchaLady

Hicks or Eco Olive. For me, I get the best results when my hair was lightly misted and then the edge product put on top. So I mist my perimeter, brush in my styler, then put on my scarf. 





divachyk said:


> What do you all use to tame ng during your stretch?


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:


> What do you all use to tame ng during your stretch?


  Eco styler gel argan oil and put scarf on for the night and edges stay laid . I try to only apply the gel on wash day because I don't want a whole bunch of gel caked on. So every night I moisturize and seal and the moisturizing re activates the gel and I put on a scarf


----------



## SuchaLady

I thought I was the only one that thought my gel gets reactivated! 




Lilmama1011 said:


> Eco styler gel argan oil and put scarf on for the night and edges stay laid . I try too only apply the gel on wash day because I don't want a whole bunch of gel caked on. So every night I moisturize and seal and the moisturizing re activates the gel and I put on a scarf


----------



## Lilmama1011

SuchaLady said:


> I thought I was the only one that thought my gel gets reactivated!



Nope, when you keep applying it starts to get rock hard and can flake. it's  just that as the days go by it reactivates but gets a softer hold each day which is fine because it still holds  SuchaLady we sound like super heroes but instead of saying activate we say reactivate! Lol


----------



## NaiyaAi

divachyk said:


> What do you all use to tame ng during your stretch?


MSM water and grapeseed oil, although I follow your blog so I know your hair doesn't really agree with MSM.


----------



## LaurenMechelle

Dude.  Not happy with Shea Moisture Soufflé!!  I watched MahoganyCurls' twist & curl video this weekend, and picked up the soufflé & perm rods to try & master the twistout once & for all...  It has zero slip & was a PAIN to use!  Halfway through I gave up  & undid everything...   Started over with Fructis Cream Gel & a spray bottle - finally finished - crossing fingers it turns out well. My hair takes FOREVER to dry, so I won't know if it's a success or not til tomorrow =( 

Girls that love the soufflé, how do you manage without slip?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I cant remember the last time I  washed my hair or took this bun down. 7 day work weeks are a killer. Sigh...


----------



## brownb83

Doing a clear rinse mixed with some porsoity conditioner. I'm hoping the slip will be amazing.


----------



## sunnieb

Really need to do a light protein dc tonight......


----------



## NGraceO

Just took down my Senegalese twists after 6 weeks. Here is a comparison shot of my braid take-down hair in February of this year to now. I'm geeked for ANY type of progress, esp considering how much hair cutting I've done this year . 





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Thanks ladies, I've been using aloe vera gel to tame my edges. It works nicely but was seeing what else was out there. I cannot find the pink eco that EnExitStageLeft recommended. 

NaiyaAi, can you believe I was foolish enough to try MSM again. I scaled back on the amount and all seems well. I'm waiting to brag. I want to be sure it works. At what point do you stop using MSM before touching up? 

Thank you NaiyaAi, SuchaLady (and all others) for following me!


----------



## NaiyaAi

divachyk said:


> NaiyaAi, can you believe I was foolish enough to try MSM again. I scaled back on the amount and all seems well. I'm waiting to brag. I want to be sure it works. At what point do you stop using MSM before touching up?


divachyk After the last wash before my relaxer, I stop using the MSM. So about a week or so, depending on my wash schedule.


----------



## Anailuj

NaiyaAi said:


> divachyk After the last wash before my relaxer, I stop using the MSM. So about a week or so, depending on my wash schedule.



I had no idea that one cannot take MSM before a relaxer. Even though I am not taking it currently since I'm still bf my DS.
Why is this?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

I got it from my local BSS. But since I hate going there I picked up the 32 ounce from CVS. Maybe you can try your local CVS stores.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Omg I am way off in my sleep schedule. I can admit for once I don't feel like doing my hair


----------



## NaiyaAi

Anailuj said:


> I had no idea that one cannot take MSM before a relaxer. Even though I am not taking it currently since I'm still bf my DS.
> Why is this?


Anailuj We're talking about applying diluted MSM directly to the hair. Using sulfur topically before a relaxer can cause burning. I don't think there's anything wrong with taking MSM internally as far as relaxing goes.


----------



## Mahsiah

I want to color my hair but I'm relaxed (obviously) and I'm scared of things going awry


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Mahsiah

For a first time color when relaxed, I'd advise you to seek a professional. If your hair is in great condition, it should be fine. It's possible to have color, be relaxed and still retain your length.


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> sharifeh Its okay girl. I just beat my edges into submission for this interview tomorrow  Are you stretching/transitioning? Neither?
> 
> 
> I bought mine here
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HICKS-TOTAL...907500841?pt=US_Hair_Care&hash=item2a1eed6529
> 
> If it's an emergency try Walmart.



SuchaLady 
neither, or both actually 
i have no idea what im doing

ive been flatironing my hair every 2 weeks until further notice
i cant decide if im transitioning or not



SuchaLady said:


> Idk what I'm doing with my hair like seriously this is pathetic  I don't want a relaxer, I don't want to be natural , I don't want to cut it off. No plans of ever dying it so that's out. I'm too lazy to commit to heat straightening. Now what? Pretty soon I'mma roll up in this joint 0 weeks post




girl i understand


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh I couldve written your entire post! Im not stretching nor transitioning; Im just not relaxing my hair  I am honestly at a lost though. Not doing anything drastic simply because I feel like I am going to regret whichever option I choose right now


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> I want to color my hair but I'm relaxed (obviously) and I'm scared of things going awry



I just want to do a patch.


----------



## divachyk

Thanks NaiyaAi.  

sharifeh SuchaLady, I'm in a neutral spot as well. I'm not sure what I want to do with my hair -- relax, texlax or super long stretch. Problem is, I suck at stretching so I feel like my options are limited and I'm forced to relax every time around week 10. I'd love to stretch longer. I go through this every TU cycle.


----------



## SuchaLady

outspokenwallflower said:


> Mahsiah
> 
> For a first time color when relaxed, I'd advise you to seek a professional. If your hair is in great condition, it should be fine. It's possible to have color, be relaxed and still retain your length.



I know LHCF in general is very anti-stylist but I dont know anyone IRL that had their hair break from color with the assistance of a hairstylist (coloring and upkeep). At the very minimum invest in some salon quality products.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk I actually mastered stretching while away at school. I refused to let anyone in that bumpkin city touch my hair  Stretching is cool. I like how exciting it is to see your length after a long period of time. It can become complicated when relaxing though.  Eventually, you will say to yourself why bother at all. Ive gotten 2 relaxers this year with no more scheduled and I kinda wonder what would happen if I just cut out those two  My issue is I dont want to be natural, Im just over the relaxer process.  And idk if I can commit to heat straightening so now Im stuck like what do I do?? Sorry the rambling. 



divachyk said:


> Thanks NaiyaAi.
> 
> sharifeh SuchaLady, I'm in a neutral spot as well. I'm not sure what I want to do with my hair -- relax, texlax or super long stretch. Problem is, I suck at stretching so I feel like my options are limited and I'm forced to relax every time around week 10. I'd love to stretch longer. I go through this every TU cycle.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady, I was hit or miss. I would stretch or self-relax when away at school. I would overlap something serious. Even still, my hair grew and was healthy. It would run off my head if I did that now.


----------



## firecracker

I relaxed my hair bone straight last weekend.  I cannot believe its been since 2005.  I didn't have the faucet attachment for rinsing so my scalp is recuperating.  I guess after I use all the junk in my cabinet I'll come up with a game plan.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Im in the mood to stay up late after work & flat iron my hair. Need to do something special to it....

My buns are starting to creep me out.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> divachyk I actually mastered stretching while away at school. I refused to let anyone in that bumpkin city touch my hair  Stretching is cool. I like how exciting it is to see your length after a long period of time. It can become complicated when relaxing though.  Eventually, you will say to yourself why bother at all. Ive gotten 2 relaxers this year with no more scheduled and I kinda wonder what would happen if I just cut out those two  My issue is I dont want to be natural, Im just over the relaxer process.  And idk if I can commit to heat straightening so now Im stuck like what do I do?? Sorry the rambling.



Kinda in the same boat as you: I don't want to do either. I'm committing myself to stretching and want to down relaxing but I don't want to give it up either. At the end of the day, if you don't do one, your probably doing the other. I've played with heat and don't prefer it, so there goes another option.


----------



## Jobwright

Has anyone noticed breakage when using AVJ or AVG as a final rinse?


----------



## Saludable84

Jobwright said:


> Has anyone noticed breakage when using AVJ or AVG as a final rinse?



I answered in the other thread, but yes. I then found out I have low porosity hair.


----------



## Jobwright

Saludable84 said:


> I answered in the other thread, but yes. I then found out I have low porosity hair.


Great. Now I gotta figure this out...  My hair feels so silky when I rinse with it on top of my conditioner but it air dries so ... dry.   I really wanted it to work. Oh well.


----------



## FelaShrine

Girls

the next morning after wash day do yall use anything in your hair? if so? a lil moisturizer? or butter? or do you do a full moisture/seal routine


----------



## Lilmama1011

FelaShrine said:


> Girls  the next morning after wash day do yall use anything in your hair? if so? a lil moisturizer? or butter? or do you do a full moisture/seal routine




I seal with an oil and the that night I lightly moisturize and seal before bed and repeat the following day


----------



## Mahsiah

got my hooded dryer! 

FelaShrine I don't have to because I usually do it after I wash my hair.


----------



## FelaShrine

^see I do it too..I just dont know if its too much to do it again the next morning or do I wait a day before moisturizing again


----------



## Saludable84

FelaShrine said:


> Girls  the next morning after wash day do yall use anything in your hair? if so? a lil moisturizer? or butter? or do you do a full moisture/seal routine



It depends but I can say yes, sometimes I do. Even more so after I use protein.


----------



## mschristine

My hair hates anything containing aloe vera juice..tangles and dry hair are always the result


----------



## JudithO

FelaShrine said:


> Girls  the next morning after wash day do yall use anything in your hair? if so? a lil moisturizer? or butter? or do you do a full moisture/seal routine



I do the entire routine. Matter of fact I moisturize and seal on wash day after I air dry and detangle.


----------



## beloved1bx

Jobwright said:


> Great. Now I gotta figure this out...  My hair feels so silky when I rinse with it on top of my conditioner but it air dries so ... dry.   I really wanted it to work. Oh well.



Do you put anything on your hair after rinsing while you air dry? I've never done an avj rinse at the end of a wash (I do acv rinses) but I do spray some avj on my hair during my moisturizing and seal routine. Maybe you can try applying a little leave-in or oil to seal in the avj? Or something with some light protein?


----------



## sharifeh

divachyk said:


> What do you all use to tame ng during your stretch?



million dollar question
i still dont really have an answer


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> What do you all use to tame ng during your stretch?



divachyk

~patience
~never go a week without a dc
~cowash with WEN weekly
~never go over 24 hours without detangling wet or dry
~massage moisturizer down to the roots
~airdry in stretched ponies (see fotki)
~patience


----------



## Nix08

divachyk sorry to be late...
The main things that work and are a must do for me are:

Doing a parting action under the running water as my method of detangling

Apply moisturizing dc's to my ng relaxer style

Avoiding too much protein on my ng

Making sure that my hair is well dried (and finger detangled) before I go to bed otherwise I get matting.


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> million dollar question i still dont really have an answer



 KeraCare Wax Stick is my next edge product I'm buying. Thing better work for $20


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh how have you been styling your hair? Just wearing it straight or do you flat iron for manageability purposes?


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb said:


> divachyk
> 
> ~patience
> ~never go a week without a dc
> ~cowash with WEN weekly
> ~never go over 24 hours without detangling wet or dry
> ~massage moisturizer down to the roots
> ~airdry in stretched ponies (see fotki)
> ~patience





Nix08 said:


> divachyk sorry to be late...
> The main things that work and are a must do for me are:
> 
> Doing a parting action under the running water as my method of detangling
> 
> Apply moisturizing dc's to my ng relaxer style
> 
> Avoiding too much protein on my ng
> 
> Making sure that my hair is well dried (and finger detangled) before I go to bed otherwise I get matting.



sunnieb,
I have patience (well, sorta kinda), typically use a DCner once weekly, WEN makes my hair feel protein treated, I always massage moisturizer in the roots (hawaiian silky is awesome) and I air dry using the banding method. My issue is tangles. No matter how much I pre-detangle, my hair still clumps together which causes post-wash combing detangling nightmares.

Nix08,
I cannot wash my hair loose - tangles. I apply DCners with relaxer method. I pretty much run from protein. I get matting as well if it doesn't dry before bed.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## divachyk

<edit> duplicate post


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 sunnieb, I blog posted about the reasons I don't stretch. Here's a pic of what my hair is capable of becoming.





This is 10 weeks post on my last stretch


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:


> Nix08 sunnieb, I blog posted about the reasons I don't stretch. Here's a pic of what my hair is capable of becoming.  This is 10 weeks post on my last stretch



Oh wow, your hair looks webbed. I know it took a long time to detangle. Do you wash in sections? divachyk


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> SuchaLady how have you been styling your hair? Just wearing it straight or do you flat iron for manageability purposes?



i get it blown out/flatironed about once every two weeks at the salon 

it's a struggle because i work out frequently though...don't know how practical this is ....in between that i roller set, but my roots are still mad poofy when i rollerset 

i really don't know what to do with my hair other than that, i think my relaxed hair is too limp for braidouts and such 

i need to order that hicks edges stuff for buns and ponytails


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> KeraCare Wax Stick is my next edge product I'm buying. Thing better work for $20



the struggle is real im telling you


----------



## divachyk

FelaShrine said:


> Girls
> 
> the next morning after wash day do yall use anything in your hair? if so? a lil moisturizer? or butter? or do you do a full moisture/seal routine



FelaShrine I m&s daily


----------



## divachyk

sharifeh said:


> i get it blown out/flatironed about once every two weeks at the salon
> 
> it's a struggle because i work out frequently though...don't know how practical this is ....in between that i roller set, but my roots are still mad poofy when i rollerset
> 
> i really don't know what to do with my hair other than that, i think my relaxed hair is too limp for braidouts and such
> 
> i need to order that hicks edges stuff for buns and ponytails



When I say I can't stretch, that is the reason for it sharifeh. My hair tangles (webbed is a better word; I may have to use that) no matter what. I wash in braids but it still webs from root to the the start (base) of the braid. That pic was 10 weeks on loose hair if I recall correctly. It's not as webbed when washing in braids. I don't scrub or pile my hair on top of my head either. It's just problematic hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh I was going to suggest this. Its easier to camouflage edges.


----------



## SuchaLady

Double Post


----------



## Lilmama1011

SuchaLady said:


> sharifeh I was going to suggest this. Its easier to camouflage edges.



That's cute


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady AND Saludable84

You guys sorta sound like me 2 months ago 

Anywho, so I'm sitting here with a head full of bantu knots. This better work or I'm going to look like wet poodle tomorrow


----------



## SuchaLady

EnExitStageLeft I still havent decided what Im going to do . Im putting in some weave for a few months. Ill decide in the Spring. 

Saludable84 The heat thing isnt bad Im just too lazy to commit to that


----------



## SuchaLady

Another option I was lightly considering was relaxing annually but who wants to go the entire year like they are transitioning repeatedly? Im either going to be all the way natural (with a BKT )  or I am going to be all the way relaxed. I dont have time to be trying to do some exotical special type of relaxed head mess


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Done. No more buns. Today I had to cut my hair from around my hair band. What the heck?! That patch doesn't even touch my shoulders now. Done.


----------



## apemay1969

SuchaLady said:


> I dont have time to be trying to do some exotical special type of relaxed head mess



 Exotical.


----------



## SuchaLady

Oh wow pre_medicalrulz What type of hair ties do you use?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> Nix08 sunnieb, I blog posted about the reasons I don't stretch. Here's a pic of what my hair is capable of becoming.
> 
> This is 10 weeks post on my last stretch



Girl. Everytime I use shampoo this is what my hair looks like. Lol i just let it airdry this way & its easier for me to slide the tangles out in a shorter time.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> Oh wow pre_medicalrulz What type of hair ties do you use?



I was using one of my ouchless headbands. Smh Piiiiiiissed!


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I was using one of my ouchless headbands. Smh Piiiiiiissed!



Try these


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@pre_medicalrulz

Chile leave them buns alone and wear your wigs. Bunning is a hit for some and a no go for others. You wanted to see if it would work and now you know. You may be a low manipulation girl....who knows. But what I do know is that if something happens to the head of yours I'm loading the car up and heading to FLA tomorrow and whoppin' some butt. I'm in GA so you ain't that far and ain't hard to find either. 

I'll just go to every office looking for a unicorn haired woman twerking and soon as that bun falls....I'm going ham ......



> Originally Posted by *pre_medicalrulz *
> 
> Either that or I need to stop twerking at work.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> Try these




OH yea! This is what I should've been using!! Augh!!!




EnExitStageLeft said:


> @pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Chile leave them buns alone and wear your wigs. Bunning is a hit for some and a no go for others. You wanted to see if it would work and now you know. You may be a low manipulation girl....who knows. But what I do know is that if something happens to the head of yours I'm loading the car up and heading to FLA tomorrow and whoppin' some butt. I'm in GA so you ain't that far and ain't hard to find either.
> 
> I'll just go to every office looking for a unicorn haired woman twerking and soon as that bun falls....I'm going ham ......



LMBO!!!!!!!!!!!!! For real, Im starting to think my wigs are the only way up. Sigh....


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Girl. Everytime I use shampoo this is what my hair looks like. Lol i just let it airdry this way & its easier for me to slide the tangles out in a shorter time.



pre_medicalrulz, I feel so bad that everyone is giving me great advice on how best to make this work but I seriously feel I've tried every variation of detangling. My hair does pretty good until around week 10. That's when the major tangling starts. I feel I lose less hair on not so wet hair. I know some of this feeling has to do with I can see what hair is lost to shedding and breakage when out of the shower. All hairs look like breakage when wet / shower detangling.



Lilmama1011 said:


> Oh wow, your hair looks webbed. I know it took a long time to detangle. Do you wash in sections? divachyk


Yes Lilmama1011, I wash in sections.


----------



## SuchaLady

^^^ do you unravel the sections or do you leave them twisted/braided while washing? As in putting the shampoo directly on the braid.


----------



## Jobwright

beloved1bx said:


> Do you put anything on your hair after rinsing while you air dry? I've never done an avj rinse at the end of a wash (I do acv rinses) but I do spray some avj on my hair during my moisturizing and seal routine. Maybe you can try applying a little leave-in or oil to seal in the avj? Or something with some light protein?


 On my last condition in the shower whether I am co washing or washing, I pour AVJ or AVG on my hair over the conditioner, thinking that I am sealing in the moisture.  After my body wash, I rinse and my hair feel super silky, strong yet soft.  Then I wrap my hair in a towel to dry to about 50%, then air dry the rest.  That obviously is not working because I noticed some short broken pieces during the finger detangle due to a desert dry feeling in my hair.  I think I will try oil rinsing last, after the conditioner/AVJ rinse.  I saw a hair and body oil mix on naptural85 channel with JBCO, sweet almond, jojoba, grape seed, olive, avocado  and vit e oil.  So if I squirt that in and do a light rinse, maybe the goodness from the AVJ will be sealed in and as it shirt and air dries my hair won't be so clumped together and dry smoother! rather than being desert dry with broken pieces. 

divachyk I respect your struggle with webbing and stretching.  My hair is not as long as yours but mine looks THE SAME WAY when on a stretch.  I thought I was the only one.  Even with a fresh relaxer, the webbing and clumping is real.  When people say detangle in the shower, it just doesn't make sense to me because of the aftermath clumping and webbing. I can't completely detangle when wet because 1. My hair is thin and will stretch and pop with heavy wet manipulation 2.  Even if I did completely detangle with the water rushing through my hair, once the drying process begins, the webbing and clumping happens and I have to wait till it's dry to detangle.  And if it's too dry, then the dry breakage happens.  Maybe the final oil rinsing will help.  If nothing else, at least my skin will be properly coated with oil.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

See. That's why I dont use shampoo after 8 weeks post. I cowash all the way up to my relaxer. I cant handle that clumping at every wash. Im so not about that life cause I will shave my hair off.


----------



## Lissa0821

I think I am going to try the same, no shampoo after week 8.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lissa0821 said:


> I think I am going to try the same, no shampoo after week 8.



im on a quest to find when to stop in my stretch as well because my negrowth gets tangled after shampooing and trying to apply conditioner relaxer style, will use cleansing conditioner


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> ^^^ do you unravel the sections or do you leave them twisted/braided while washing? As in putting the shampoo directly on the braid.


SuchaLady, tried it both ways.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lilmama1011 said:


> im on a quest to find when to stop in my stretch as well because my negrowth gets tangled after shampooing and trying to apply conditioner relaxer style, will use cleansing conditioner



Uh huh NG stripped clean is not the business. Conditioner only is always best in my opinion.


----------



## Nix08

SuchaLady That the style I rock when deep into a stretch...sometimes I just claw clip the back.

divachyk I presume you don't manipulate your hair while shampoo'ing - even if my hair did that, as it has if I've used shampoo and say too much amla then I just let it air dry and finger detangle from the ends up as the hair dries. Which makes me think that the combination of products 'may' be your issue but I'm not certain  I wonder if getting ph strips would be a good idea for you to see what the ph of the products you are using are.

I don't wash/cowash in sections but I do keep my hair hanging down in the shower and physically turn my body while under the shower to let the pressure of the water wet my strands and also rinse my strands once I've added product.  Seperating my strands from the root but not trying to detangle also prevents tangling and webbing.
Also key for me is detangling as my hair is drying but not forcing the issue meaning that my ends dry first so I seperate my ends.  Then as the next few inches start to dry I detangle there, and continue as my hair dries.  It's a slow process and I do it while doing other errands around the house.  And when I say detangle, it's almost more of a seperating/fanning action then it's a running my fingers through.

Like the others said I also, don't shampoo much deep into a stretch or otherwise really but my hair does feel webbed after shampoo but then I do my cowash routine and it's all good again.

Sorry to be so long winded but for me it's technique and the technique is kinda hard to explain.


----------



## Nix08

Let me add that when I do use shampoo I apply it with an applicator bottle and I hold the length of my hair in position with one hand and use the other hand to rub at the roots, to get the shampoo suds going.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Another option I was lightly considering was relaxing annually but who wants to go the entire year like they are transitioning repeatedly? Im either going to be all the way natural (with a BKT )  or I am going to be all the way relaxed. I don't have time to be trying to do some exotical special type of relaxed head mess



Instead of a schedule, why not just relax when you feel like it. Im trying to do every 4 months because my next year goals are to reduce relaxing to 3 times a year from 4, but why not just relax when you feel you want to. I think your issue is you don't want to be committed to a schedule, you just want to do as you please. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz SuchaLady, I am going to look into those. I don't mind buns but for a year, I didn't have to use hair ties for that year too, but for the last few months, I can't get away with that because the buns fall. Im finding those right now!

divachyk,
where there is a will, there is a way. Ive learned that the same products I use before 8 weeks are not the same products I can use after 8 weeks. 
-Specifically, deep conditioner conditioner. 
-Diluting my shampoo has helped tremendously. 
-I have conditioning cleansers that work really well on 11-12 weeks post hair. I bought Hair One which was the best IMO, but I also have DB CC which is not as good, but still good and more natural. I hate conditioner washing, but it does help soften the NG during a stretch. 
-I like products that are kinda tailored for naturals as they are heavier and will keep the hair from tangling or matting.
-I don't really need to moisturize my NG as often as I use to when I was straighter, but the added texture does help stretching to be better and less demanding. 
-Washing (cowashing) more often helps, but Im not sure that can be an option with you. 
-Perhaps, try smoothing the hair with a rinse-out after washing and before deep conditioning. 

You just may need to readjust your regimen and use different products during stretching.


----------



## SuchaLady

No relaxed head should ever be without Creme Of Nature Argan Oil shampoo. It's a hair sin.


----------



## Sholapie

SuchaLady I just removed that from my amazon basket, looks like it's going back in lol


----------



## SuchaLady

Sholapie said:


> SuchaLady I just removed that from my amazon basket, looks like it's going back in lol



Sholapie Yes. Put it back right now.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> No relaxed head should ever be without Creme Of Nature Argan Oil shampoo. It's a hair sin.


SuchaLady, I don't use it much. It kinda causes buildup on my hair but I love it nonethleless.


----------



## FelaShrine

any relaxhead use Oyin'sz Hair Dew?

if so what are your thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## divachyk

Nix08, sunnieb, EnExitStageLeft, Saludable84 -- trying to consolidate all of our conversations spread about in other threads. Thank you for your help. I have ph strips Nix but pretty much got out of the habit of using them after I found products my hair loves. My hair webs when I use shampoo but I always dilute and use an applicator bottle. I don't do excessive scrubbing.   I will try En's method for slippery conditioner. Tangling is not something I've started dealing with. I have always tangled even as a young girl. Always. I don't now why but it has happened. I've tried a range of products and it still happens. It happens way less with natural products. I'm usually good until week 10 then the issue comes around with attitude. Ive tried changing up the regi at week 10 but I don't hang in there long. I don't like the breakage so I cave before weathering the storm to figure things out. By the time I relax, the issue goes away and I'm not faced with it again until week 10. I will incorporate all the suggestions that I can without causing a major issue or setback. Thanks ladies!

Report back after next wash day.    

P.S. I know I have to change me for this to work. I'm not willing to wash/condition extra times per week. That seems to be the major step many of you take that I don't currently incorporate. I'll give it some thought.


----------



## divachyk

FelaShrine said:


> any relaxhead use Oyin'sz Hair Dew?  if so what are your thoughts?  Thanks!


Love it FelaShrine


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk I really don't think about how I change when my newgrowth really kicks in.  I just do it. 

I'll try to do a better job of posting what I'm doing, especially when I'm 17-20 weeks post.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> @Suchaladay, I don't use it much. It kinda causes buildup on my hair but I love it nonethleless.



I have to use sulfate free. Sulfate shampoos aggravate my eczema and Seborrheic dermatitis. I always wonder what the water would look like if I were to clarify my hair  (That isn't a step in my regimen)


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk

That bun in your avatar though!!!

 Freaking perfection.

I keep staring it dooooown!!!


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> divachyk  That bun in your avatar though!!!  Freaking perfection.  I keep staring it dooooown!!!



I know right. I thought it was length but I have a decent length ponytail yet can never emulate any of the buns she does. I'm about to give up lol


----------



## danysedai

Ladies, I asked a few pages ago about who had used the new Mizani BB relaxer, some answered and a million thanks for that! But I decided to go with the new Affirm relaxer as I've been using Affirm for years now and didn't feel comfortable changing. My sister relaxed my hair yesterday, she had never done it but she did a great job IMO. I looked at the ingredient list on the new relaxer and it is different than the old one. I can post the ingredients for both when I get home if anyone is interested. They added some oils to the new formula, the % of sodium hydroxyde is the same. I bought the Normal strength instead of my usual Mild.

I applied vaseline all around the head, forehead, ears and nape. Then I put some coconut oil on the tip of my fingers and gently massaged the scalp. My sister applied the relaxer first to the middle top sections of my hair, then the back and finally the front. I have to confess that I exceeded the application time they recommend, I always do, aaaalwaaays, if I go under or at the recommended time my hair is severely underprocessed. I guess I have resistant hair.

Barely any hair came out when I washed it out of my hair, applied the reconstructor for 5 minutes and then the neutralizing shampoo. Some hair came out after I deep conditioned with a mix of Alfaparf Rigen and Alter Ego Garlic. I then rollerset and after I gently brushed it back into a high bun. That's how I am wearing my hair today. I applied a tiny bit of Mizani Coconut Souffle (loving it again!)

All in all, I really liked the new formula of the Affirm relaxer, it didn't burn at all and my hair feels great. It did straighten more than I wanted (of course, after I exceeded the time) but I still have a bit of curl but not as texturized as before.

I've been experiencing a lot of breakage(you can see the difference between the ponytail on my siggy and the picture attached to this post) that's why I have been consolidating my regimen, went back to the kerastase products that work for my hair, also stopped flat ironing my NG and continued rollersetting and applying protein treatments getting ready to relax my hair. 

For my hair, stretching relaxers is a no- no, keeping to an 8 week, 10 week at the most relaxing schedule is best for me. I have also been cutting the thin ends from the bone straight relaxers I used to get 2 years ago. I plan on bunning the entire winter and going back to the thickness I used to have.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

danysedai said:


> Ladies, I asked a few pages ago about who had used the new Mizani BB relaxer, some answered and a million thanks for that! But I decided to go with the new Affirm relaxer as I've been using Affirm for years now and didn't feel comfortable changing. My sister relaxed my hair yesterday, she had never done it but she did a great job IMO. I looked at the ingredient list on the new relaxer and it is different than the old one. I can post the ingredients for both when I get home if anyone is interested. They added some oils to the new formula, the % of sodium hydroxyde is the same. I bought the Normal strength instead of my usual Mild.
> 
> I applied vaseline all around the head, forehead, ears and nape. Then I put some coconut oil on the tip of my fingers and gently massaged the scalp. My sister applied the relaxer first to the middle top sections of my hair, then the back and finally the front. I have to confess that I exceeded the application time they recommend, I always do, aaaalwaaays, if I go under or at the recommended time my hair is severely underprocessed. I guess I have resistant hair.
> 
> Barely any hair came out when I washed it out of my hair, applied the reconstructor for 5 minutes and then the neutralizing shampoo. Some hair came out after I deep conditioned with a mix of Alfaparf Rigen and Alter Ego Garlic. I then rollerset and after I gently brushed it back into a high bun. That's how I am wearing my hair today. I applied a tiny bit of Mizani Coconut Souffle (loving it again!)
> 
> All in all, I really liked the new formula of the Affirm relaxer, it didn't burn at all and my hair feels great. It did straighten more than I wanted (of course, after I exceeded the time) but I still have a bit of curl but not as texturized as before.
> 
> I've been experiencing a lot of breakage(you can see the difference between the ponytail on my siggy and the picture attached to this post) that's why I have been consolidating my regimen, went back to the kerastase products that work for my hair, also stopped flat ironing my NG and continued rollersetting and applying protein treatments getting ready to relax my hair.
> 
> For my hair, stretching relaxers is a no- no, keeping to an 8 week, 10 week at the most relaxing schedule is best for me. I have also been cutting the thin ends from the bone straight relaxers I used to get 2 years ago. I plan on bunning the entire winter and going back to the thickness I used to have.



Your hair looks great!


----------



## Mahsiah

sunnieb bun makes me want to bite it and yeah divachyk has nice bun too.


----------



## Mahsiah

SuchaLady said:


> No relaxed head should ever be without Creme Of Nature Argan Oil shampoo. It's a hair sin.



I'm too in love with Aphogee's shampoo for damaged hair


----------



## FelaShrine

divachyk said:


> Love it FelaShrine



Really???

Ive never seen you mention it on your blog!


----------



## SuchaLady

Mahsiah said:


> I'm too in love with Aphogee's shampoo for damaged hair



Why are we having this conversation right now? Go get you a bottle of Creme of Nature Argan Oil.


----------



## sunnieb

Mahsiah said:


> sunnieb bun makes me want to bite it and yeah divachyk has nice bun too.


----------



## Lilmama1011

SuchaLady said:


> No relaxed head should ever be without Creme Of Nature Argan Oil shampoo. It's a hair sin.



It's ok..... Shampoo is shampoo to me. I never had a shampoo wow me. When I get new growth it still tangles no matter what shampoo I use


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb said:


> divachyk I really don't think about how I change when my newgrowth really kicks in.  I just do it.
> 
> I'll try to do a better job of posting what I'm doing, especially when I'm 17-20 weeks post.



sunnieb, let me grow with you. I'd love to read about how you manage weeks 17-20.



SuchaLady said:


> I have to use sulfate free. Sulfate shampoos aggravate my eczema and Seborrheic dermatitis. I always wonder what the water would look like if I were to clarify my hair  (That isn't a step in my regimen)



SuchaLady, I have Keratosis Pilaris and too have to be careful with products that dry my skin out.

pre_medicalrulz SuchaLady Mahsiah girls, you make me blush. Thank you for the bun love. I'm about to change my avatar to a newer bun. That one was done sometime ago. I instagram my buns most days. I'm relaxedthairapy on Instagram.



FelaShrine said:


> Really???
> 
> Ive never seen you mention it on your blog!



FelaShrine, I had one bottle and regret not buying more. I will replenish at Black Friday if I have enough cash to go 'round. I have many backups of Pura Body so I'm not hurting for a LI but Hair Dew is nice. My fave and staples page need updating.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

.......Creme Nature Argan Oil Shampoo is pretty good......I cannot lie.


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> I'm too in love with Aphogee's shampoo for damaged hair



I searched too long; nothing is replacing my Paul Mitchell. He's the best white guy I never had!


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk

:*


----------



## divachyk

Oh snap Saludable84  I'z feel speshul.


----------



## SuchaLady

So you arent a Creme of Nature believer either? *sigh* I still have work to do here 




Saludable84 said:


> I searched too long; nothing is replacing my Paul Mitchell. He's the best white guy I never had!


----------



## SuchaLady

Yep its a lifesaver. Saved me from looking like a bonsai plant many a days 



Nix08 said:


> SuchaLady That the style I rock when deep into a stretch...sometimes I just claw clip the back


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> So you arent a Creme of Nature believer either? *sigh* I still have work to do here





I had such a hard time finding a poo and SLS-free poos do not get along with my hair.  Im not trying to deal with the constant battles anymore.


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 said:


> I had such a hard time finding a poo and SLS-free poos do not get along with my hair.  Im not trying to deal with the constant battles anymore.



I definitely know this struggle. Shampoo wrecked havoc on my hair 2 years ago. I never would've believed a shampoo would have caused damage though. 
SN: I dont care if they are giving away Proclaim shampoo and conditioner, do not pick it up! Do not pass go, do not collect $200.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> I definitely know this struggle. Shampoo wrecked havoc on my hair 2 years ago. I never would've believed a shampoo would have caused damage though. SN: I dont care if they are giving away Proclaim shampoo and conditioner, do not pick it up! Do not pass go, do not collect $200.



I haven't touched proclaim in over a decade. 

Yeah, poo was a hard challenge and since I found a good clarifier and weekly poo at the same time by accident, I just stopped looking. Deep conditioner, Idc I don't need to be faithful to just one but my shampoos are HG's and they haven't caused me a setback yet, only healthy things to say about them.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

If I could get a relaxer everyday....I would.


----------



## Jewell

Joico Moisture Recovery shampoo and Joico Chelating and Clarifying shampoo have been very good to me. So have Avalon Organics Rosemary and Matrix Biolage hydratherapie shampoos. Cant complain on the hair products front. After all these years I know what works for my she diva and what doesnt. I'm actually downsizing dramatically. After I use up my stash, I will keep the Joico and Redken stuff, but the rest of the products will be vegan/natural/organic only. I like the gentleness of those products.


----------



## Mahsiah

Jewell I can't see your hair pics in the second album


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> If I could get a relaxer everyday....I would.



Even in the midst of my hair confusion I agree with this.


----------



## SuchaLady

I had a dream I asked my mama to touch up my edges and leaveout for a sew in  and she relaxed the entire thing. I was so hurt. Lol I was like atleast give me the chance to decide.


----------



## Jewell

Mahsiah said:


> Jewell I can't see your hair pics in the second album



I know, im sorry but Fotki is transferring data to Eastonia from NYC, according to the bulletin in yellow highlight at the very top of the page, so they say 20% of our photos will not be available until data transfer is complete. I went to the albums just now like wtf thinking sme1 hacked in and deleted the files, but i see they are there, just not able to be viewed. Supposedly, after 11/15 data transfer will be finished. I hope they don't screw up or lose my files. Those are not backed up. I will back em all up once they are viewable again.

Mahsiah


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Found myself some Duo Tex!!  I will be doing a good protein treatment this week, I haven't done one in forever.


----------



## brownb83

I'm excited for the spring. Im treating my hair to 3 rollersets a week until then and I'm on my way back to my normal fit self.

I didba jazzing clear rinse and it was ok but I wanna try a more expensive clear rinse.


----------



## pink gator

Saludable84 said:


> I searched too long; nothing is replacing my Paul Mitchell. He's the best white guy I never had!


 
I'm obsessed with that man too!!!!


----------



## Jewell

Saludable84

Chyle Paul Mitchell, John Frieda, Federic Fekkai, Chaz Dean and Warren Tricomi are White men that do our hair RIGHT with their products...


----------



## Mahsiah

How is it that even when you shed a lot you still have alot of hair?


----------



## Guinan

Mahsiah said:


> How is it that even when you shed a lot you still have alot of hair?


 
Mahsiah, I wonder the same thing. I shed soooo much that I'm still surprised that I have no bald spots. I always check though


----------



## Renewed1

I decided to Henna my hair with Godjur Mahur 9 blends.  I just put some oil and water in it, and let it release for a couple of hours, before applying it to my hair.

I slept with the henna in my hair for about 5 hours.  Needless to say, 80% of my hair has a coppererish (red/orange) tone in it.  It looks a little purple in the light.

I like it, I wish I could post a pic.


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> How is it that even when you shed a lot you still have alot of hair?



Because we just think its a lot.... But it's barely enough to even affect a quarter ounce of body weight.


----------



## lustrous

divachyk

My hair almost always clumped after shampooing. I thought it was normal truth be told. Until I happened to read something on justgrowalready's blog. She did a product review and was annoyed that a shampoo made her hair clump. She took before and after pictures and it was like looking at a picture of my own hair. 

I began giving my shampoos a strong side eye after this. I happened across Redken's curvaceous curls shampoo (blue bottle) and if I lather my hair with that(no skimping haha) and gently finger comb in the shower, I am unbelievably tangle free with minimal combing post shower. If you can get a sample of the stuff, perhaps try it. The curvaceous curls conditioner makes my hair clump haha but the shampoo is divine. I use it with one and only argon oil deep condish when I wash my hair. HTH


----------



## Mahsiah

I might be relaxed but I don't like wearing straight hair


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> I might be relaxed but I don't like wearing straight hair


  Me too, I think of relaxed as making styling easier but I wear curls mostly Mahsiah


----------



## divachyk

lustrous thank you. I will look that up. If it contains protein, I can't use it. My hair is protein sensitive. I will focus my efforts on ph testing to see which ph levels are best for my low porosity,  protein sensitive hair. I've never consistently tested ph so that alone may be eye opening.


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> I might be relaxed but I don't like wearing straight hair



I only prefer my hair straight because its less time consuming in the morning and easier to maintain. I also hate the shedding on wash days as a result of air drying. Otherwise, I do not prefer my hair straight either.


----------



## Mahsiah

Lilmama1011 and Saludable84 I know, braidouts are my main style now.


----------



## LovelyRo

This mini fro under my flat twists is not cute!!!!


----------



## Saludable84

I did this Jeanette Jenkins workout… My edges and nape are done… Thank goodness for friends and giving me some Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha Gel… But it can't take this small bit of reversion away.


----------



## shasha8685

I think I may need to develop a winter hair regimen for real...

VA winters aren't like AL winters......


----------



## Saludable84

shasha8685 said:


> I think I may need to develop a winter hair regimen for real...  VA winters aren't like AL winters......



I definitely have one. You need them up north!


----------



## shasha8685

Saludable84 said:


> I definitely have one. You need them up north!




I know. I went to college in VA but I definitely wasn't on my hair journey then..not e'em a little bit lol. I gotta get it together.


----------



## SuchaLady

I don't get how some naturals can get their hair in a bun and smoother than I can?  #ColorMeConfused


----------



## Mahsiah

shasha8685 said:


> I think I may need to develop a winter hair regimen for real...
> 
> VA winters aren't like AL winters......



I'm wearing a wig all winter. I can't take the wind or the cold


----------



## SuchaLady

Mahsiah said:


> I'm wearing a wig all winter. I can't take the wind or the cold



Yep. It's not cold enough where I am to winterize anything but I'm wearing weave for the next 6 months. Can't wait for my 3+ inches of growth I'm gonna see next summer. Big fat buns and sundresses


----------



## Mahsiah

SuchaLady said:


> Yep. It's not cold enough where I am to winterize anything but I'm wearing weave for the next 6 months. Can't wait for my 3+ inches of growth I'm gonna see next summer. Big fat buns and sundresses



girl you better do the inversion method while you're doing it! you could get 6 inches.


----------



## mschristine

Deep conditioned my hair tonight and I have an afro underneath my relaxed hair....2 more weeks to go


----------



## Jobwright

Did a 2 minute protein treatment yesterday on 3 weeks post hair.  My strands are really thanking me for the protein boost!


----------



## Saludable84

I'm gonna be washing today and Monday. The only thing allowing me to see the positive in this is using new products.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

Just found my next style, but ill probably pony it


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Combing my hair daily, like a thorough detangling is a necessity. Its a mental transition I had to make after being natural a good while. 

I made a u part wig. Gonna test it out hopefully it doesn't look crazy on lol!


----------



## SuchaLady

I give my computer the blank stare when naturals come in threads suggesting people flatiron or rollerset and blow out their roots instead of relaxing.


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> sharifeh I was going to suggest this. Its easier to camouflage edges.



that is really super cute

now how do i do it?   



SuchaLady said:


> Another option I was lightly considering was relaxing annually but who wants to go the entire year like they are transitioning repeatedly? Im either going to be all the way natural (with a BKT )  or I am going to be all the way relaxed. I dont have time to be trying to do some exotical special type of relaxed head mess



it looks like we're in the same boat SuchaLady same exact boat
if if go natural i would still want to wear my hair straight so i would do bkt
im also thinking of being texturized but is that even worth it???


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh I think we should BKT  it wears off  if we have have a change of heart. I have a tutorial I can link to that hairstyle too I have to find it first. How many weeks post are you? How you opposed to a weave?


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> Yep its a lifesaver. Saved me from looking like a bonsai plant many a days



ok i want to try it if i find a tutorial 



SuchaLady said:


> Even in the midst of my hair confusion I agree with this.




me too i agree too!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady

GA doesn't have winters, just really cold summers


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> SuchaLady I think we should BKT  it wears off  if we have have a change of heart. I have a tutorial I can link to that hairstyle too I have to find it first. How many weeks post are you? How you opposed to a weave?



im 3 months post right now
i think we should do it too

im opposed to a weave because ive never had one, i heard its itchy...also isnt it expensive?? but if i transition, the idea of a weave is getting more and more attractive, they are easy to upkeep right?
but is it true that it absolutely takes away your hairline? thats scary


----------



## SuchaLady

Its not itchy. Your hairline will not come out. And its only expensive the first time  once you get over sticker shock its rather addictive. They are extremely easy to upkeep. I throw flexi rods in my hair at night.. Remove, shake in the morning, and go. I do my own though so I have a lot of control over it. Its a life saver 




sharifeh said:


> im 3 months post right now
> i think we should do it too
> 
> im opposed to a weave because ive never had one, i heard its itchy...also isnt it expensive?? but if i transition, the idea of a weave is getting more and more attractive, they are easy to upkeep right?
> but is it true that it absolutely takes away your hairline? thats scary


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh 

http://youtu.be/e499ttusz9c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLCoFqePvzc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m3Pyo8SnB8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A4z-ObTnjM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44lQEhHsuAQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqPJWL6s1Kc


----------



## SuchaLady

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SuchaLady  GA doesn't have winters, just really cold summers



Right! It gets cold here for the New Year and stays cold for maybe 6 weeks. Sundresses are back by March. That's why I need to get on it. Being overweight in SE GA is not forgiving at all.  it's hot for pretty much 10 months out the year. *adds join gym to to do list*  EnExitStageLeft


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SuchaLady
> 
> GA doesn't have winters, just really cold summers



 And NY has the coldest winters ever!



SuchaLady said:


> I give my computer the blank stare when naturals come in threads suggesting people flatiron or rollerset and blow out their roots instead of relaxing.



Better you than me. I just close the window.


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft SuchaLady, the lies you tell *in my Tamar voice*. It gets cold in GA. It snowed one year when I was in Atlanta. I get what you're saying though --- it's hot in comparison to NY and other states. FL is the same as GA.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

Chile thats North GA, me and SuchaLady are in South GA. Its hot year round round these parts lol.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84

How you deal with all that cold? I'd go insane. I hate being hot, but I don't think I'd enjoy it being -4 degree's either .


----------



## divachyk

I'mma have to look at a map to determine what cities are South GA. SuchaLady EnExitStageLeft I've been to Atlanta, Augusta, Warner Robins and Donaldsonville. I think that's it.


----------



## SuchaLady

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk
> 
> Chile thats North GA, me and SuchaLady are in South GA. Its hot year round round these parts lol.





divachyk said:


> I'mma have to look at a map to determine what cities are South GA. SuchaLady EnExitStageLeft I've been to Atlanta, Augusta, Warner Robins and Donaldsonville. I think that's it.



divachyk Yeah EnExitStageLeft is right. Im on the coast. It doesnt really get cold here at all anymore. I feel like it gets hotter each year  I saw snow for the first time freshman year in college 3 years ago. Couldnt tell me nothing! I had a blast playing outside with my dorm buddies.


----------



## SuchaLady

Now that I think about it I bought a peacoat last year on Black Friday (28 freaking dollars. Can someone say winning?!) and never wore the darn thing! It never even got cold enough


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

South GA is pretty much any city along the border is South GA. For example, I'm about 1 1 1/2  to maybe 2 hours from the FLA border.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SuchaLady
> 
> GA doesn't have winters, just really cold summers



I must be experiencing a super cold winter. I'm right outside of Atl and it was 37 when I got ready to go running this am. I had to do an about face and head back to bed on that one. Sorry for dipping in your convo. EnExitStageLeft and SuchaLady 

I think it's time to take my butt back to Jacksonville, FL. It's too dang cold!


----------



## SuchaLady

Ms. Tiki said:


> I must be experiencing a super cold winter. I'm right outside of Atl and it was 37 when I got ready to go running this am. I had to do an about face and head back to bed on that one. Sorry for dipping in your convo. EnExitStageLeft and SuchaLady
> 
> I think it's time to take my butt back to Jacksonville, FL. It's too dang cold!



Atlanta does get really cold though! I never understood how different parts of the state have drastically different weather.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> Atlanta does get really cold though! I never understood how different parts of the state have drastically different weather.



SuchaLady, that's just like FL. I live in Northwest FL near the AL border and we're the coldest point in FL. Central and South FL have awesome weather year around.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Ms.Tiki

Girl you from da' "ville"? You we're my neighbor once upon a time.

SuchaLady

I know right. How can one part be cold, while the other is still burnin' up. Iunno' get it erplexed


----------



## mochalocks

Time to start wearing hats now.  I hate wearing them because it will mess up my hair,  but its starting to get really cold out there.


----------



## Jobwright

Saludable84 said:


> Vita cost doesn't sell it?  Also, some natural wholesome places sell them.


I just placed my order of 6 bottles and it was more than HALF LESS than what I would typically pay WITH FREE SHIPPING!    I really need to open my mind up more to online shopping. And I ordered some Monoi Tajoi something something vanilla and coconut oil.  Looking forward to my package. THANKS Saludable84 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84  How you deal with all that cold? I'd go insane. I hate being hot, but I don't think I'd enjoy it being -4 degree's either .



I've lived here all my life; you don't get used to it you just prepare for it. Also, I've never experienced ~4 degrees, you'd have to find someone in buffalo or Syracuse to answer that for you. Thanks to "global warming" it barely gets in the 20's anymore and thats a huge "barely" because 34-42 is usually a normal. 

Your probably like "WHAT!" Yes girl. Our winters are pretty stable, like summer, for the most part. My mother lives I Georgia and she told me how ya shut the city over a half inch of snow lmao! I was like "week need 2 feet to get shut down!" Nothing stops the day going up here.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

Jobwright said:


> I just placed my order of 6 bottles and it was more than HALF LESS than what I would typically pay WITH FREE SHIPPING!    I really need to open my mind up more to online shopping. And I ordered some Monoi Tajoi something something vanilla and coconut oil.  Looking forward to my package. THANKS Saludable84 !!!!!!!!!!!



No problem. I'm glad it worked well for you. I bought my Nubian body washes from them. I bought the five I like and 2 bar soaps with free shipping for less than the amount I would have paid if I went to the store, with tax and traveling to get them. My friend put me on to them and now I'm spreading the word.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PlainJane

Hi ladies, what does it mean if your hair becomes extremely fragile when it's wet? I have no major problems when my hair is dry, but every wash day I lose SO much hair. Just touching it causes clumps of long strands to come out as if it just melts off of my head.


----------



## Cattypus1

PlainJane said:


> Hi ladies, what does it mean if your hair becomes extremely fragile when it's wet? I have no major problems when my hair is dry, but every wash day I lose SO much hair. Just touching it causes clumps of long strands to come out as if it just melts off of my head.


That sounds like moisture overload...I think you need some protein.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84 said:


> I've lived here all my life; you don't get used to it you just prepare for it. Also, I've never experienced ~4 degrees, you'd have to find someone in buffalo or Syracuse to answer that for you. Thanks to "global warming" it barely gets in the 20's anymore and thats a huge "barely" because 34-42 is usually a normal.
> 
> Your probably like "WHAT!" Yes girl. Our winters are pretty stable, like summer, for the most part. My mother lives I Georgia and she told me how ya shut the city over a half inch of snow lmao! I was like "week need 2 feet to get shut down!" Nothing stops the day going up here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



2 feet!!!!! GIRLLLLLL at 40 degree's were not even aloud to take the kids outside to play . We Georgians ain't bout that cold life


----------



## Cattypus1

EnExitStageLeft said:


> 2 feet!!!!! GIRLLLLLL at 40 degree's were not even aloud to take the kids outside to play . We Georgians ain't bout that cold life


Y'all sho need to stop with that talk about the S word!  I'm in the Ville (KY) and we have a mixed bag.  We can have 70 degrees one day and 30 the next and and ice storm that will break all the branches off the trees. I'm trying to enjoy the fall colors if you please.


----------



## Saludable84

Cattypus1 said:


> Y'all sho need to stop with that talk about the S word!  I'm in the Ville (KY) and we have a mixed bag.  We can have 70 degrees one day and 30 the next and and ice storm that will break all the branches off the trees. I'm trying to enjoy the fall colors if you please.



LOL. They started it!!! No, I feel your pain, but your inland  Come closer to the coast, the water is nice


----------



## Saludable84

I saw this video  on tv and I had to pick my mouth up. Between the 40 minutes processing time and possible overlapping, lets just say this is unicorn hair at its best! Lilmama1011 would enjoy this.


----------



## felic1

I went to college in Grambling, La. When it snowed the snow came to the top of your shoes. They closed the place down. I was the only person that went to class that day. We need a lot of snow to close companies and schools.


----------



## Cattypus1

Saludable84 said:


> LOL. They started it!!! No, I feel your pain, but your inland  Come closer to the coast, the water is nice


I love the coast...I'm so sad that the closest we come to a shoreline is that nasty looking Ohio river!  I'm going to live on the coast in my next life.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Saludable84 said:


> I saw this video  on tv and I had to pick my mouth up. Between the 40 minutes processing time and possible overlapping, lets just say this is unicorn hair at its best! Lilmama1011 would enjoy this.



And she doesn't use expensive products either. People always in the comments telling her to trim and she always say she doesn't have a problem and her hair isn't breaking so she will leave it. I think she does need a small trim by whatever  it's her hair and she is retaining length so


----------



## coolsista-paris

Lilmama1011 said:


> And she doesn't use expensive products either. People always in the comments telling her to trim and she always say she doesn't have a problem and her hair isn't breaking so she will leave it. I think she does need a small trim by whatever  it's her hair and she is retaining length so


  i follow her a little . that hair is long!!!!  she explained in a comment that the 40 min include : mixing the product, basing the hair, then applying and smoothing all together.  many thought she meant 40mîn with relaxer on. i got shocked too! but its not that. lol


----------



## divachyk

mochalocks said:


> Time to start wearing hats now.  I hate wearing them because it will mess up my hair,  but its starting to get really cold out there.



mochalocks, it's in the 70s and I'm rocking a hat. I was being lazy.



PlainJane said:


> Hi ladies, what does it mean if your hair becomes extremely fragile when it's wet? I have no major problems when my hair is dry, but every wash day I lose SO much hair. Just touching it causes clumps of long strands to come out as if it just melts off of my head.


PlainJane, could also mean protein overload. Does the hair snap easily (too much protein) or stretch then snap (too much moisture)?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I have a lot of grape seed oil I need to use up. Can I prepoo with just that and a plastic cap?  I've never prepoo'd in life but I'm cleaning out my cabinets!


----------



## Nix08

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I have a lot of grape seed oil I need to use up. Can I prepoo with just that and a plastic cap?  I've never prepoo'd in life but I'm cleaning out my cabinets!



Yes,  or you can use it for oil rinses.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Nix08 said:


> Yes,  or you can use it for oil rinses.



Thanks! OK I'm slapping it on with a hat over it to go study at the coffee shop!


----------



## mochalocks

Saludable84 said:


> I've lived here all my life; you don't get used to it you just prepare for it. Also, I've never experienced ~4 degrees, you'd have to find someone in buffalo or Syracuse to answer that for you. Thanks to "global warming" it barely gets in the 20's anymore and thats a huge "barely" because 34-42 is usually a normal.
> 
> Your probably like "WHAT!" Yes girl. Our winters are pretty stable, like summer, for the most part. My mother lives I Georgia and she told me how ya shut the city over a half inch of snow lmao! I was like "week need 2 feet to get shut down!" Nothing stops the day going up here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




-4 degrees is nothing to mess with!...that cold will have you crying.  I'm not from Upstate NY, but am from downstate NY(NYC) and we sometimes experience -2, -4, etc those type of degrees.    

I don't even want to think about it...let me enjoy this fall weather.


----------



## ElegantElephant

PlainJane said:


> Hi ladies, what does it mean if your hair becomes extremely fragile when it's wet? I have no major problems when my hair is dry, but every wash day I lose SO much hair. Just touching it causes clumps of long strands to come out as if it just melts off of my head.



PlainJane I have the same issue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's so frustrating.


----------



## Saludable84

mochalocks said:


> -4 degrees is nothing to mess with!...that cold will have you crying.  I'm not from Upstate NY, but am from downstate NY(NYC) and we sometimes experience -2, -4, etc those type of degrees.      I don't even want to think about it...let me enjoy this fall weather.



I'm in downstate too and the coolest I ever experienced is 15 degrees in high school. My friend and I are talking about sledding!!!! 

I'm trying to enjoy the fall weather too, but the fall weather needs to decide what temp it likes... Sometimes I wear flats and I freeze and other times I wear boots and I sweat. But my hair be tight... For now.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PlainJane

Cattypus1 said:


> That sounds like moisture overload...I think you need some protein.


Thanks for your response! I did do the aphogee two step protein treatment when it first began and it helped immediately until two wash days later. So I did another one...and the same thing happened.  I started to incorporate protein in a daily moisturizer too but every now and then my hair goes back to just melting away in my hands and comb when it's wet. 
Maybe I need to find another hardcore protein treatment. Any recs?


----------



## PlainJane

divachyk said:


> PlainJane, could also mean protein overload. Does the hair snap easily (too much protein) or stretch then snap (too much moisture)?


Wow maybe it's that because it doesn't stretch at all. It's so odd though because after a protein treatment there's almost zero breakage but around two weeks after my hair goes back to breaking off in clumps. Every time I use a comb to pass through a small section of my hair when detangling it, there's at least 20 strands in the comb.


----------



## PlainJane

ElegantElephant said:


> PlainJane I have the same issue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's so frustrating.



Extremely frustrating. What have you tried to fix it? It's gotten to the point where every single wash day ends in tears and my SO picking up the hair so I don't have to look at how much it is. Another thing that's weird is the broken strands can range from as short as eyelash length to the length of my longest strands.


----------



## SuchaLady

PlainJane said:


> Extremely frustrating. What have you tried to fix it? It's gotten to the point where every single wash day ends in tears and my SO picking up the hair so I don't have to look at how much it is. Another thing that's weird is the broken strands can range from as short as eyelash length to the length of my longest strands.



You may benefit from a hair analysis.


----------



## Cattypus1

PlainJane said:


> Thanks for your response! I did do the aphogee two step protein treatment when it first began and it helped immediately until two wash days later. So I did another one...and the same thing happened.  I started to incorporate protein in a daily moisturizer too but every now and then my hair goes back to just melting away in my hands and comb when it's wet. Maybe I need to find another hardcore protein treatment. Any recs?


I almost never do a hard protein.  I've done one this year.  I try to incorporate some protein in my deep conditioning sessions.  I think that keeps my hair from swinging from one extreme to the other. What conditioner do you use on a normal wash day?


----------



## Jobwright

Is there an active oil rinsing thread going on in here?  I did a search but only found one from 2012.


----------



## shasha8685

It's gonna be my hair and a protein treatment on my next wash day. I had to use 2 forms of direct heat to straighten my hair last week (was pressed for time) and my hair does not like it.


----------



## Dshsjh4ever

I'm having breakage too .... And it's really scarey due to I was natural and decided to get a texturizer after 6 yrs...( Lawd help me)
PlainJane


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Did a protein treatment with Duo TeX. Hair is feeling great today.


----------



## Dshsjh4ever

I'm deep deep conditioning with eq dr 11 ... Fit a few hrs under a plastic cap... I hope the moisturize my hair enough to stop breakage


----------



## mschristine

I'm relaxing this week..I can't take it anymore! 14 weeks is enough..Wednesday night, this new growth is about to get tamed


----------



## brownb83

Melted/soften a little shea butter and added to the last 3-4 inches of my hair before I rollerset.

My hair is soo shiny.


----------



## Saludable84

Some of y'all are fierce in the entertainment thread.... I ain't messing with y'all.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Messing with ET and OT threads is what reminded me that I belong over here on the hair side. People like to challenge everything you say in OT and ET!  Like why are you trying to debate? I could go into a hair thread and say I wash my hair every other hour with laundry detergent to get 5 inches of growth a month and get 100 likes yet go to ET and say a celeb that none of us know personally is pretty and be accused of only liking them because they are light skinned   The OOW are another story 



Saludable84 said:


> Some of y'all are fierce in the entertainment thread.... I ain't messing with y'all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> I could go into a hair thread and say I wash my hair every other hour with laundry detergent to get 5 inches of growth a month and get 100 likes



#dead

Lmfao. DH is like "why are you laughing so hard?" It's true though. They take everything to heart there. Between you and FelaShrine, y'all are not a joke. That's why for the most part I lurk and rarely comment. It's funny but also heartbreaking these women have no life. 

The OOW was just sad. Funny, but sad at the same time. What's sadder is do you think these celebrities care what you think. You talking about them. Enough said!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Right now there is a thread with almost 90 passionate replies of why Ciara is ruining her life.  I may agree that this may not have been the best life plan for Ci-Ci but why get my feelings into it? Is someone gonna type up the responses and send it to her in an email marked as urgent?  Its never that serious. 




Saludable84 said:


> #dead
> 
> Lmfao. DH is like "why are you laughing so hard?" It's true though. They take everything to heart there. Between you and FelaShrine, y'all are not a joke. That's why for the most part I lurk and rarely comment. It's funny but also heartbreaking these women have no life.
> 
> The OOW was just sad. Funny, but sad at the same time. What's sadder is do you think these celebrities care what you think. You talking about them. Enough said!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

Trying to get geared up to dc my hair tonight.

OT: Let me go to ET, I ain't scurrred!


----------



## Guinan

SuchaLady said:


> Messing with ET and OT threads is what reminded me that I belong over here on the hair side. People like to challenge everything you say in OT and ET!  Like why are you trying to debate? I could go into a hair thread and say I wash my hair every other hour with laundry detergent to get 5 inches of growth a month and get 100 likes yet go to ET and say a celeb that none of us know personally is pretty and be accused of only liking them because they are light skinned   The OOW are another story



Yasss!! I know two things about ET & OT thread; dont talk about Beyonce & don't talk about skin color


----------



## SuchaLady

This is just recent btw. I was a heavy "post thanker" in other forums since I joined but Ive been unemployed for a few weeks (almost over prayerfully and thankfully) so I posted a little more actively. Not the life for me


----------



## Guinan

^^^but i like reading ur posts


----------



## SuchaLady

pelohello I like a few Beyonce songs but I would be a liar if I said she is fan worthy to me  Skin color is rather strange too  And thank you,  I like your posts as well lady 



pelohello said:


> Yasss!! I know two things about ET & OT thread; dont talk about Beyonce & don't talk about skin color





pelohello said:


> ^^^but i like reading ur posts


----------



## Saludable84

pelohello said:


> Yasss!! I know two things about ET & OT thread; dont talk about Beyonce & don't talk about skin color



Beyonce is a god; you better not saying nothing bad or them chicks will cut you. KK is the devil; you better not say anything good or they will cut you and pimp mama kris just for funsies. 

I really don't see the big deal, but you even type something wrong and they coming after you with torches and needles. It's as if they are on some secret society payroll for the fools. Tell them to stay away from dlisted; Michael K WILL make them cry.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady pelohello Saludable84 Preach!! I recall the time and place so vividly. I was fairly new to the board. I jumped over to ET and was commenting on Jay & Bey. They came at me something serious. I stopped fooling with them at that point because I quickly realized something wasn't right over there.


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> SuchaLady pelohello Saludable84 Preach!! I recall the time and place so vividly. I was fairly new to the board. I jumped over to ET and was commenting on Jay & Bey. They came at me something serious. I stopped fooling with them at that point because I quickly realized something wasn't right over there.



 OMG that was hilarious


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> SuchaLady pelohello Saludable84 Preach!! I recall the time and place so vividly. I was fairly new to the board. I jumped over to ET and was commenting on Jay & Bey. They came at me something serious. I stopped fooling with them at that point because I quickly realized something wasn't right over there.



 That is so awful. All over a couple that doesnt know they exist


----------



## FelaShrine

SuchaLady said:


> Right now there is a thread with almost 90 passionate replies of why Ciara is ruining her life.  I may agree that this may not have been the best life plan for Ci-Ci but why get my feelings into it? Is someone gonna type up the responses and send it to her in an email marked as urgent?  Its never that serious.



If its not serious why are you always so bothered by the responses in those threads.

It's never gonna change so...I'd thnk people would get over it by now

No one said boo when people were making fun of Kim or Jessica or whomever for being 'too fat during their pregnancy" or whatever lame nonsense people laugh at but when its babymama drama..its an uproar.

people are raised differently and have different opinions on such issues. They also have the right to voice it. Not sure why this is still so hard to comprehend for some.

Dude has *7, SEVEN, Siete, Sept* babymamas. How can you expect people NOT to comment? Should any sane woman add more children to such ghetto mess?


anyway this is Hair, why is that being brought here 

Hair Forum was just as ratchet a couple of years back btw


----------



## SuchaLady

FelaShrine did you read the thread? He only has 3 kids  I'm sure that's no better to you but okay  and we were just venting to each other  none of us are going to go natural over the conversation veering off a little  




FelaShrine said:


> If its not serious why are you always so bothered by the responses in those threads.
> 
> It's never gonna change so...I'd thnk people would get over it by now
> 
> No one said boo when people were making fun of Kim or Jessica or whomever for being 'too fat during their pregnancy" or whatever lame nonsense people laugh at but when its babymama drama..its an uproar.
> 
> people are raised differently and have different opinions on such issues. They also have the right to voice it. Not sure why this is still so hard to comprehend for some.
> 
> Dude has *7, SEVEN, Siete, Sept* babymamas. How can you expect people NOT to comment? Should any sane woman add more children to such ghetto mess?
> 
> 
> anyway this is Hair, why is that being brought here
> 
> Hair Forum was just as ratchet a couple of years back btw


----------



## SuchaLady

Anywhoo...hair related. Wash day tomorrow. Not looking forward to it. I think I may have to whip out the flat iron again.  May try a roller set first then flat iron lightly but I never really mastered a roller set; airdrying first was a no go though


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Anywhoo...hair related. Wash day tomorrow. Not looking forward to it. I think I may have to whip out the flat iron again.  May try a roller set first then flat iron lightly but I never really mastered a roller set; airdrying first was a no go though



If you have time try it. The think about rollersets is you can't do them the traditional Mohawk way. Try four quadrants and see if that makes it better.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

Saludable84 said:
			
		

> If you have time try it. The think about rollersets is you can't do them the traditional Mohawk way. Try four quadrants and see if that makes it better.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Saludable84 
Why can't she do the traditional Mohawk way?

SuchaLady keep us posted
How far along in your stretch are you?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

Saludable84 said:


> If you have time try it. The think about rollersets is you can't do them the traditional Mohawk way. Try four quadrants and see if that makes it better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



that is   true... the Mohawk way does make it difficult and you have to squeeze in rollers


----------



## Hyacinthe

Hmmm I've never posted in this thread before.....
Anywho Im 16 weeks post n my NG needs extra patience. Its making question if I have what it takes to go 20 weeks. I think from now until relaxer day, I will wash every 2 weeks instead of every week.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh I don't even remember. I think I'm like 36ish post relaxer and 18 post corrective or something like that. And I will let you know. I may do it tomorrow. I got tired thinking about it 




sharifeh said:


> Saludable84
> Why can't she do the traditional Mohawk way?
> 
> SuchaLady keep us posted
> How far along in your stretch are you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 said:


> If you have time try it. The think about rollersets is you can't do them the traditional Mohawk way. Try four quadrants and see if that makes it better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I could never get all my hair rolled the Mohawk way. Funny you mention the quadrants since that's the way I'm gonna try. My most successful rollerset was done in fours.


----------



## SuchaLady

Lilmama1011 said:


> that is   true... the Mohawk way does make it difficult and you have to squeeze in rollers



Yup. Could never get all my hair rolled the Mohawk way.


----------



## SuchaLady

Sorry y'all for all the posts. I'm on my phone.


----------



## FelaShrine

Got liter of Kenra conditioner. Havent used it in a while, cant remember why  stopped.

cant wait for wash day


----------



## ElegantElephant

PlainJane said:


> Extremely frustrating. What have you tried to fix it? It's gotten to the point where every single wash day ends in tears and my SO picking up the hair so I don't have to look at how much it is. Another thing that's weird is the broken strands can range from as short as eyelash length to the length of my longest strands.



PlainJane for the past few weeks,    I've started prepooing with Ayurvedic  oils and am using light protein conditioner each week.  I have noticed less breakage and plan to eventually  incorporate Ayurvedic powders into my regimen.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> I could never get all my hair rolled the Mohawk way. Funny you mention the quadrants since that's the way I'm gonna try. My most successful rollerset was done in fours.



That's typically how I do my sets. My hair fits better into rollers that way. The Mohawk was always too hard for me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yaya24

I'm getting a relaxer next Tuesday.

Earlier than planned.


----------



## FelaShrine

^dont forget your camera


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady Saludable84
setting in quadrants? im intrigued, how does it look?


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh Part your hair in half from forehead to nape. Then in half again from ear to ear. Much easier and you are less likely to get frustrated. It just seems like less hair when Ive tried it that way. And another thing. Direction of the hair being rolled or the hair roller itself arent terribly important either. Im no genius rollersetter but Ive had a few successful sets and that is how I did it. 



sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady Saludable84
> setting in quadrants? im intrigued, how does it look?


----------



## Mahsiah

Almost 2014 and people still think because your hair is relaxed, it can't/won't be long and if your hair looks nice (refer to avatar) you're natural.


----------



## mochalocks

I'm too tired, and lazy to rollerset my hair right now.  I know It will look a hot mess in the morning though.   

I already I know I'm going to have to flat iron it when I get up.


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh (and anyone else of course) this works well when several weeks post relaxer. She blowdried on cool air first so it's virtually heatless. It may work for your events as well. 
http://youtu.be/8clZdaAZZuY
http://youtu.be/KGJe59aoWzE


----------



## Ms. Tiki

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Ms.Tiki
> 
> Girl you from da' "ville"? You we're my neighbor once upon a time.
> 
> SuchaLady
> 
> I know right. How can one part be cold, while the other is still burnin' up. Iunno' get it erplexed



EnExitStageLeft I lived there for 7 yrs. I'm from VA and I moved to FL to get away from the winter. I had no idea ATL got this cold. It will be in the 20's tomorrow.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Y'all have fun with the rollersets. It's only happening this way in a ponytail roller set


----------



## SuchaLady

Ms. Tiki said:


> EnExitStageLeft I lived there for 7 yrs. I'm from VA and I moved to FL to get away from the winter. I had no idea ATL got this cold. It will be in the 20's tomorrow.



Lol we are getting 34 tomorrow morning. And 55 later on.


----------



## brownb83

Mahsiah said:


> Almost 2014 and people still think because your hair is relaxed, it can't/won't be long and if your hair looks nice (refer to avatar) you're natural.



Yep it's crazy!


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> SuchaLady (and anyone else of course) this works well when several weeks post relaxer. She blowdried on cool air first so it's virtually heatless. It may work for your events as well. http://youtu.be/8clZdaAZZuY http://youtu.be/KGJe59aoWzE



Wow that looks nice 
I've never had luck with flexi rods maybe I'm not using enough product 
I'll have to try that one day, how she is so far post relaxer but her roots look fine?? My hair isn't flourishing lmaoo 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Thinking about giving up the ghost and relaxing/texlaxing.... I just think straighter hair works better for my lifestyle (daily workouts).  My ends suffer because they're either tangled, or Im using a lot of heat to get them straight.  So I never really see progress. I love being natural but I think at this point its time to relax so I can retain length and see my progress.  I can't see how doing a BKT every 6 -8 weeks, using high heat and many passes with the flat iron can be good for my hair; I feel like it's thinning.  So in about 8 weeks or so I'll likely be doing a "light" relaxer (texlax) and just call it a day.  It's not like I wear wash n go's or curly styles anyway; I keep my hair straight 85% of the time.  

Sorry for hijacking the thread, just gotta be careful where you post stuff like this


----------



## divachyk

It's in the 30s and oh my gosh...we're freezing. You know Floridians are climatized to hot but never cold.


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> Wow that looks nice
> I've never had luck with flexi rods maybe I'm not using enough product
> I'll have to try that one day, how she is so far post relaxer but her roots look fine?? My hair isn't flourishing lmaoo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



 I've tried it. It works well and is really pretty. She managed her new growth really well for 15 months. How idk


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> I've tried it. It works well and is really pretty. She managed her new growth really well for 15 months. How idk



And you airdried first with no product? 
Did you use a scarf?   
It's hard for me to airdry without looking crazy 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

I think I blowdried on cool like she did. Or it may have been an old press. Actually I think it was an old flat iron :scratchch: does your blowdryer have a cool button? It straightens better than you would think. 




sharifeh said:


> And you airdried first with no product?
> Did you use a scarf?
> It's hard for me to airdry without looking crazy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> It's in the 30s and oh my gosh...we're freezing. You know Floridians are climatized to hot but never cold.



divachyk It's no better over here in Texas!  Was 29° on my way to work this morning.   Total bunning weather!

But, it IS Texas.   Supposed to be back in the 70s for the weekend.


----------



## Mahsiah

pre_medicalrulz did you say you were going back to wigs?


----------



## Supergirl

I really feel like going to a salon  for a shampoo, condition, and blow out.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

I want to dye my hair dark brown or black.  I need to do a semi-perm color first though to see if I will like it.  Dark hair always looks so much shinier to me


----------



## FelaShrine

^try Redken Shades EQ in Espresso.


----------



## mschristine

Bought my relaxer today and it is going down in a  couple of hours..cannot wait!!!!


----------



## Saludable84

Supergirl said:


> I really feel like going to a salon  for a shampoo, condition, and blow out.



Just bring your own stuff!!!!! LMAO (I wish I had the lachen emoji on my phone)  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb said:


> divachyk It's no better over here in Texas!  Was 29° on my way to work this morning.   Total bunning weather!  But, it IS Texas.   Supposed to be back in the 70s for the weekend.



It was 27 this morning and will be 60 this weekend. I'm with y'all!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 said:


> Just being your own stuff!!!!! LMAO (I wish I had the lachen emoji on my phone)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



just spell it out with colons on both sides. What is a lachen anyway? I ask myself that every time I use that smiley lol


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Ms. Tiki

Yes! Your guys are up in the mountains so it gets pretty nippy there 

@SuchaLady

It was 32 degrees here today and I was so miserable . I went to work in boots, a sweater, a peacoat, a wool scarf, a beanie and gloves.


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb said:


> divachyk It's no better over here in Texas!  Was 29° on my way to work this morning.   Total bunning weather!
> 
> But, it IS Texas.   Supposed to be back in the 70s for the weekend.



sunnieb, same here. Suppose to be back hot again this weekend. Geez.


----------



## Guinan

I plan on ordering my texturizer on Black Friday. I'm hoping it will be on sale. I just put braids in my hair & I'm already dreaming about a fresh relaxer


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> just spell it out with colons on both sides. What is a lachen anyway? I ask myself that every time I use that smiley lol



That's the owner of Silk Dreams Hair Care. She's the reason why I love my hair 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Nooo I was talking about the emoji! Not Supergirl lol




Saludable84 said:


> That's the owner of Silk Dreams Hair Care. She's the reason why I love my hair
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

SuchaLady said:


> Lol we are getting 34 tomorrow morning. And 55 later on.


Ha ha...35 was our high today...


----------



## NGraceO

This flexirod set is a saving grace right now for my appearance, because my 12 weeks post roots are looking 10 shades of ratchet. 

NGraceO


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Nooo I was talking about the emoji! Not Supergirl lol



Ohhhhhh lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine

I went back to ORS no lye and my hair definitely has some texture. My new growth was a beast! I need a trim really bad so I'll be doing that tomorrow after work. Definitely need to invest in a hooded dryer ASAP! No more flat ironing and blow drying...hopefully


----------



## brownb83

I'm gonna order so much miss jessies during this sale lol


----------



## Babygrowth

My next relaxer has to be done using the half and half method. I have too much newgrowth and I'm doing a semi correction. No under or over processing any more!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Babygrowth said:


> My next relaxer has to be done using the half and half method. I have too much newgrowth and I'm doing a semi correction. No under or over processing any more!



glad it works for you, it didn't for me and i tried twice,  i just have SO help me


----------



## Babygrowth

Lilmama1011 said:


> glad it works for you, it didn't for me and i tried twice,  i just have SO help me



I haven't tried it yet but idk what else to do. I don't like anyone else in my hair because they can't handle it so I'm hoping it will work for me. What went wrong when you tried it?


----------



## SuchaLady

Babygrowth I once saw a post that said work in 4 quadrants. Do them clockwise and when its time to rinse/neutralize the relaxer out start with the first quadrant so the sections done last can continue to process as you rinse. 




Babygrowth said:


> I haven't tried it yet but idk what else to do. I don't like anyone else in my hair because they can't handle it so I'm hoping it will work for me. What went wrong when you tried it?


----------



## Lilmama1011

Babygrowth said:


> I haven't tried it yet but idk what else to do. I don't like anyone else in my hair because they can't handle it so I'm hoping it will work for me. What went wrong when you tried it?



the other half got wet so i had to blow dry the other half after rinsing out relaxer which prolonged the process


----------



## Babygrowth

Thanks SuchaLady. My middle of my hair is the thickest, densest and most resistant so I always start there. I do like that idea tho.


----------



## Babygrowth

Lilmama1011 said:


> the other half got wet so i had to blow dry the other half after rinsing out relaxer which prolonged the process



I've heard some others have had that problem. But justgrowalready made it look easy.


----------



## SuchaLady

brownb83 Which products of hers do you use as a relaxed baby?



brownb83 said:


> I'm gonna order so much miss jessies during this sale lol


----------



## Mahsiah

Tresemme is my new love! Suave and V05 are my side boos


----------



## Saludable84

Babygrowth said:


> I've heard some others have had that problem. But justgrowalready made it look easy.



She does make it look east but I do it right and left instead of front and back. That way, leaning my head to one side doesn't cause too much trouble with wetting and drying on the other side.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lustrous

divachyk

I checked the ingredients and it does have protein :/


----------



## mschristine

divachyk THANK YOU!! I saw my feature on your blog this morning


----------



## divachyk

mschristine, sorry about the photos getting all wacky. I swear I edited them to make them right side up before I scheduled the post. Those sucks went back to the original format. I was ticked and embarrassed. My sincerest apology. All is well now though.  I've checked it 50 million times to be triple sure.


----------



## SuchaLady

My 6000th post! Only right it goes here :wink2:

Anywhoo, totally overslept and my hair was begging to be washed  Dont have much time so Im doing a dry dc with my beloved Emergencee. Im going to attempt to rollerset quickly or something for manageability  then I will try my stretching style from upthread with the front twist and bun.


----------



## SuchaLady

Maybe banding would work? Its faster atleast. But I would have to sit under the dryer. Plus I have no idea where my rubberbands are. :sigh:


----------



## SuchaLady

Okay I dont have time to do any of the stuff I mentioned upthread. Im whipping out my blowdryer on the cool setting. Its still heatless.


----------



## freckledface

I trimmed my hair 2 weeks ago after I flat ironed. I straightened my hair again and I see splits. I'm sure it's the heat doing this and my heart is broken. I really wanna flat iron just about everyday ( of course I don't) but it seems my ends can't take any heat. I've got to get a weave for real this time.


----------



## SuchaLady

freckledface What type of heat protector are you using?


----------



## 3jsmom

mschristine said:


> Bought my relaxer today and it is going down in a couple of hours..cannot wait!!!!


 

I might relax this weekend or just roller set it tightly b/c this stuff is getting rough.


----------



## brownb83

SuchaLady said:


> brownb83 Which products of hers do you use as a relaxed baby?



Quick curls, pillow curls. Esp for rollersets.

I just bought the jelly curls so I will report back after I use it.


----------



## SuchaLady

My grandma the bully strikes again  I held my ground and she finally gave up. 
Good lord. 

sharifeh is anyone trying to force you to relax your hair? WTH


----------



## Mahsiah

The more braids you do for a braidout, the more natural it looks. Can't wait for my hair to get fuller/longer.


----------



## mschristine

divachyk said:


> mschristine, sorry about the photos getting all wacky. I swear I edited them to make them right side up before I scheduled the post. Those sucks went back to the original format. I was ticked and embarrassed. My sincerest apology. All is well now though.  I've checked it 50 million times to be triple sure.



Lol, the pics looked good to me..I usually take pics with my phone anyway so they probably weren't the best quality anyway. I really loved the feature, thank you so much!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

SuchaLady said:


> My grandma the bully strikes again  I held my ground and she finally gave up. Good lord.  sharifeh is anyone trying to force you to relax your hair? WTH



Your grandma sounds like mine. She is always stressing me over relaxing my "naps" and hers for that matter lol. She expects that all black women hair should be straight and in order. My daughter is natural and she hates that I let her wear her natural curls. It's a commercial out about the Eggo Waffles where the lil sister tells the brother "you can't touch this" and my granny swears that lol girl needs a perm lmbo!!! I'm just like geesh leave the naturals alone man lol. I relax every six months and she freaks out that I do so you are not alone SuchaLady!!!!


----------



## SuchaLady

SincerelyBeautiful  I cant even be mad. Its not even so much of being relaxed being that she is from the pressing comb era  But its so annoying that straight hair = done to her. I can have the neatest, most smooth bun ever and she will ask why I didnt do anything to my hair today  She is going to be really upset when I grow this relaxer out. I politely told her I didnt need one and Im not getting one. I cant be responsible for what I say if she asks me again 


ETA: I love that commercial! And I love that the kids arent mixed. #YesISaidIt #IonCurr



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Your grandma sounds like mine. She is always stressing me over relaxing my "naps" and hers for that matter lol. She expects that all black women hair should be straight and in order. My daughter is natural and she hates that I let her wear her natural curls. It's a commercial out about the Eggo Waffles where the lil sister tells the brother "you can't touch this" and my granny swears that lol girl needs a perm lmbo!!! I'm just like geesh leave the naturals alone man lol. I relax every six months and she freaks out that I do so you are not alone SuchaLady!!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris

SuchaLady said:


> SincerelyBeautiful  I cant even be mad. Its not even so much of being relaxed being that she is from the pressing comb era  But its so annoying that straight hair = done to her. I can have the neatest, most smooth bun ever and she will ask why I didnt do anything to my hair today  She is going to be really upset when I grow this relaxer out. I politely told her I didnt need one and Im not getting one. I cant be responsible for what I say if she asks me again   ETA: I love that commercial! And I love that the kids arent mixed. #YesISaidIt #IonCurr



im natural . when i saw my grandma last year i said " hey see how my hair has grown back"  she said " yes its growing back well. but it will be pretty straight, you should straighten it" :-/ 

i was like, whats up with the okd generation. they went throught a lot but their beauty standards are  sleek hair!  i told my dad i was natural . him " yeah, its not so pretty wearing the hair like that" ...... ok whatever

anyway after 6 years without relaxer, im relaxing in a 2-3 weeks.  its my decision. i feel like it. thats gonna make some of my family members happy lol..... pfff il not doing it for them though. just need a change. im bored now with this hair...


----------



## Saludable84

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Your grandma sounds like mine. She is always stressing me over relaxing my "naps" and hers for that matter lol. She expects that all black women hair should be straight and in order. My daughter is natural and she hates that I let her wear her natural curls. It's a commercial out about the Eggo Waffles where the lil sister tells the brother "you can't touch this" and my granny swears that lol girl needs a perm lmbo!!! I'm just like geesh leave the naturals alone man lol. I relax every six months and she freaks out that I do so you are not alone SuchaLady!!!!



That little girl is adorable, but they could have at least moisturized that child's hair!


----------



## apemay1969

Saludable84 said:


> That little girl is adorable, but they could have at least moisturized that child's hair!



 Her hair looked soft and fluffy to me but maybe I miss it from cringing at the young man's lack of acting skills and letting out a sigh of relief at the girl child's realism. I was scared she would sound like something from 227. Ill pay attention next time.


----------



## Saludable84

I wanna get outta bed and do my hair, as I was supposed to start last night, but a nap is calling my name. I think I will find the On Demand button or Netflix and get back under the covers. I will hate myself for this choice later.


----------



## freckledface

SuchaLady I used ORS heat protection and chi silk infusion on my ends ( I doubled up on the ends cause I felt this may happen.) I've also used chi iron guard


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> My grandma the bully strikes again  I held my ground and she finally gave up. Good lord.  sharifeh is anyone trying to force you to relax your hair? WTH




No not yet but that's because they don't know yet  I'm not as far along as you though 
I'm also using heat regularly to blend 
Once my family catches on to the fact that I haven't relaxed in awhile they're gonna start  
I'm hiding it from them for as long as possible 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> My 6000th post! Only right it goes here :wink2:  Anywhoo, totally overslept and my hair was begging to be washed  Dont have much time so Im doing a dry dc with my beloved Emergencee. Im going to attempt to rollerset quickly or something for manageability  then I will try my stretching style from upthread with the front twist and bun.



SuchaLady
I washed last night and didn't end up roller setting i got too lazy 
I might rinse again and do it tonight 

So you use emergencee too? Ive been wanting to try that one forever I can never find it in store though so I have to order it 
I still have to order hicks edges 
Amazon has hicks edges right? That would make life much easier

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady
> I washed last night and didn't end up roller setting i got too lazy
> I might rinse again and do it tonight
> 
> So you use emergencee too? Ive been wanting to try that one forever I can never find it in store though so I have to order it
> I still have to order hicks edges
> Amazon has hicks edges right? That would make life much easier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I was supposed to do a lot of things yesterday, so don't feel bad. I am more than likely going to roller set, though I wouldn't mind a braid/twist out because my hair really loves those styles. I just don't feel like the upkeep during the week with the dry weather. 

Emergencee is really good, it got my hair back in track in no time! but I used that back when my hair was damaged. If I did that now my hair would be like  

I bid on some hicks on ebay for like $6, but then retracted my bid because I bought some Curly Kinks (the natural ingredients pull me back every time).


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84

SO kept asking when I was going to wash my hair and I asked him why. He pulled up the picture of my braidout and said he wanted it like that again. I died laughing. He really loves that style.


----------



## sharifeh

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84
> 
> SO kept asking when I was going to wash my hair and I asked him why. He pulled up the picture of my braidout and said he wanted it like that again. I died laughing. He really loves that style.



thats really cute 
whats your braidout method? do you know how to cornrow?
i cannot for the life of me figure out that style 



Saludable84 said:


> I was supposed to do a lot of things yesterday, so don't feel bad. I am more than likely going to roller set, though I wouldn't mind a braid/twist out because my hair really loves those styles. I just don't feel like the upkeep during the week with the dry weather.
> 
> Emergencee is really good, it got my hair back in track in no time! but I used that back when my hair was damaged. If I did that now my hair would be like
> 
> I bid on some hicks on ebay for like $6, but then retracted my bid because I bought some Curly Kinks (the natural ingredients pull me back every time).



Saludable84
thanks emergencee is definitely on my list of products to try 

you're the one that goes to aytens salon too right? I wonder if ive ever seen you 
i wish i could do braidouts and twistouts
are you texalxed? maybe thats why


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

sharifeh

I always do my braidouts on dry stretched hair. I used a liquid, a oil and a cream. Braid my hair in about 10 -15 sections (depending on my laziness) and perm rod and/or flexi rod the ends. I can't cornroll, so this is what works best for me. 

Mahsiah Also does really pretty braidouts and from what I know she is relaxed bone straight. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady
> I washed last night and didn't end up roller setting i got too lazy
> I might rinse again and do it tonight
> 
> So you use emergencee too? Ive been wanting to try that one forever I can never find it in store though so I have to order it
> I still have to order hicks edges
> Amazon has hicks edges right? That would make life much easier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



sharifeh yes I love Emergencee. If you can't find it try the Sally's version of kpak. It's awesome as well. I definitely didn't rollerset. I did a bun and it turned out so neat and smooth I got scared  I have to figure out what I'm going to do with my hair though. I'm leaving for a business trip Sunday


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84
> 
> SO kept asking when I was going to wash my hair and I asked him why. He pulled up the picture of my braidout and said he wanted it like that again. I died laughing. He really loves that style.



That style is the troof! It frames you cheekbones well 

The braid out in my thumbnail got me an "Excuse You" and my last twist out from last weekend got me an attitude for the day because I didn't spend that day with him with that hairstyle. Looks like I will need to be switching it up on the weekends to comply  He has told me he prefers my hair curly anyway.


----------



## Saludable84

sharifeh said:


> thats really cute
> whats your braidout method? do you know how to cornrow?
> i cannot for the life of me figure out that style
> 
> 
> 
> Saludable84
> thanks emergencee is definitely on my list of products to try
> 
> you're the one that goes to aytens salon too right? I wonder if ive ever seen you
> i wish i could do braidouts and twistouts
> are you texalxed? maybe thats why



Ive never been to aytens, but I want to go. She is on 150th and Riverside right? I heard she texlaxes, but Im still scared of salons thinking they will hack off my bone straight ends. 

My hair is mostly texlaxed, except for the last 4 inches or so, but the wavy/curly texlaxed hair is only shoulder to a little below the shoulder (stretched, unscretched its at my mid-neck) and the rest of my texlaxed hair is BSL. 

Braidouts aren't hard but if you ever have doubt of the volume or definition, use the cool setting or use a diffuser to dry your hair, and you'll be hair envy in no time.


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> sharifeh
> 
> I always do my braidouts on dry stretched hair. I used a liquid, a oil and a cream. Braid my hair in about 10 -15 sections (depending on my laziness) and perm rod and/or flexi rod the ends. I can't cornroll, so this is what works best for me.
> 
> Mahsiah Also does really pretty braidouts and from what I know she is relaxed bone straight. Correct me if I'm wrong.



Mahsiah is my relaxed hair crush. I would say what I really feel in my best Rick James voice, but I don't want to get banned off this board. Her hair is thebomb.com/tothe10thpower-sexygirlyouknowsheboutit


----------



## Mahsiah

EnExitStageLeft said:


> sharifeh
> 
> I always do my braidouts on dry stretched hair. I used a liquid, a oil and a cream. Braid my hair in about 10 -15 sections (depending on my laziness) and perm rod and/or flexi rod the ends. I can't cornroll, so this is what works best for me.
> 
> Mahsiah* Also does really pretty braidouts and from what I know she is relaxed bone straight. Correct me if I'm wrong.*


I think I am. 


Saludable84 said:


> Mahsiah is my relaxed hair crush. I would say what I really feel in my best Rick James voice, but I don't want to get banned off this board. Her hair is thebomb.com/tothe10thpower-sexygirlyouknowsheboutit



omg thanks ladies!


----------



## sharifeh

Mahsiah 

oke:
How can I stalk your hair?
Any tips for braidouts?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mahsiah

sharifeh said:


> Mahsiah
> 
> oke:
> How can I stalk your hair?
> Any tips for braidouts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I had to find the links
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=19086781&postcount=146
for that type of braidout I do 6 plaits, 3 on each side on freshly washed hair. Sometimes I don't use product and I comb the braids out with a wide tooth comb.

if I want the crinkly curly look I do this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWXUY9nVh5A

here are some other pics of my hair, nothing special 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=18860915&postcount=197
http://www.hairlista.com/photo/photo/listForContributor?screenName=2kz7cuk67tqp8


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> I had to find the links
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=19086781&postcount=146
> for that type of braidout I do 6 plaits, 3 on each side on freshly washed hair. Sometimes I don't use product and I comb the braids out with a wide tooth comb.
> 
> if I want the crinkly curly look I do this
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWXUY9nVh5A
> 
> here are some other pics of my hair, nothing special
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=18860915&postcount=197
> http://www.hairlista.com/photo/photo/listForContributor?screenName=2kz7cuk67tqp8



Mahsiah how do you preserve a braidout over the week?


----------



## Mahsiah

Lilmama1011 said:


> Mahsiah how do you preserve a braidout over the week?




on the 2nd day i wear a braidout bun and cowash that night. 

for the crinkly curly look I just rebraid it and it lasts 2/3 more days. But I never preserve them for a week, since I love cowashing In the spring/summer.


----------



## mschristine

I've asked this question before but a little differently. Do you ladies think it's safe to do a hard protein treatment (aphogee 2 step) 2 weeks after a relaxer? I haven't done one since the end of September but since i did just relax, I wasn't sure if it was ok...any advice?


----------



## Lilmama1011

mschristine said:


> I've asked this question before but a little differently. Do you ladies think it's safe to do a hard protein treatment (aphogee 2 step) 2 weeks after a relaxer? I haven't done one since the end of September but since i did just relax, I wasn't sure if it was ok...any advice?



I'm pretty sure it would be fine especially that it has been a while since you had a protein treatment. I would think you would be feigning for some protein at this moment


----------



## mschristine

Lilmama1011 said:


> I'm pretty sure it would be fine especially that it has been a while since you had a protein treatment. I would think you would be feigning for some protein at this moment



I think so too! I want to prevent a lot of post relaxer shedding so hopefully this will help


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> I've asked this question before but a little differently. Do you ladies think it's safe to do a hard protein treatment (aphogee 2 step) 2 weeks after a relaxer? I haven't done one since the end of September but since i did just relax, I wasn't sure if it was ok...any advice?



2 weeks before and after a relaxer, along with the day of, my hair sees nothing but protein. Haven't had a problem yet!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

mschristine

I with Saludable84 on this. Before, Midstep and After....all protein. But it depends on the hair. My hair LOVES the stuff.


----------



## mschristine

EnExitStageLeft said:


> mschristine  I with Saludable84 on this. Before, Midstep and After....all protein. But it depends on the hair. My hair LOVES the stuff.



  I only did a reconstructor 2 weeks before my relaxer. I did do the midstep protein before I neutralized, used a mild protein DC, 2 liquid leave ins that are protein based and a creamy leave in that was also protein based before I blow dried and flat ironed. I've seen minimal shedding so far so hopefully the 2 step treatment in two weeks will keep holding it off


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

mschristine

It should. Are you growing out your bob? Its so flippin' cute. I use to have one. Wait lemme see can i round up a pic.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

mschristine

BOB Days:

















I did them all long, assymetrical, bangs, blunt, short.  I LOVE BOBS!


----------



## mschristine

EnExitStageLeft I was going to but I'm dealing with some serious breakage in the back of my hair so I'm going to get a trim soon and kind of start all over again. I love your bob pics! Too cute!


----------



## sunnieb

Started feeling hair lazy, but forced myself to go ahead and clarify, shampoo, and now I'm sitting with some Motions CPR (mixed w/Honey & EVOO).  I'll let it sit for an hour.

No turning back now!


----------



## Mahsiah

EnExitStageLeft did it grow out nicely?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

mschristine 

Please do. I didn't and grew it out anyway and ended up with a ***** behind w shape AND thanks girl!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@Mahsiah

It would have, but I was doing so flippin' much that i ended up with damage and had to chop it off the third time I cut it. The first two times it grew out nicely.


----------



## mochalocks

EnExitStageLeft said:


> mschristine  BOB Days:  I did them all long, assymetrical, bangs, blunt, short.  I LOVE BOBS!



I want BANGS NOW!  I love your hair in the second picture.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

mochalocks

I loved them. I did them myself. My hairdresser almost killed me when she seen it .


----------



## mochalocks

EnExitStageLeft said:


> mochalocks  I loved them. I did them myself. My hairdresser almost killed me when she seen it .



You did a good job.


----------



## Saludable84

Guess who has moisture overload???? 

This blog post was waiting to happen during my 2 year hair journey anniversary. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84

WHAT?! How did it happen? What did you use?


----------



## divachyk

Anyone use Mizani Butter Blends with success? Do you use mild or normal?

Can someone point me to a good self-relaxing technique. I seen Just Grow Already's but I know that wouldn't work for me. I need either an all-over relax at once method or a half & half side to side method vs. front and back.


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb, I have viewed your fotki -- how do you get the relaxer to the areas inside the twist if you do not untwist them?


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah my first successful braidout, i think it came out ok


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Lilmama1011 said:


> Mahsiah my first successful braidout, i think it came out ok



Lilmama1011

So Pretty!


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> Anyone use Mizani Butter Blends with success? Do you use mild or normal?
> 
> Can someone point me to a good self-relaxing technique. I seen Just Grow Already's but I know that wouldn't work for me. I need either an all-over relax at once method or a half & half side to side method vs. front and back.


 
I use Mizani Butter Blends regular with success 
I would highly recommend it (so long as you do it properly as it can leave you underprocessed - which I guess would be excellent if you wanted texlaxed results).


----------



## coolsista-paris

Nix08 said:


> I use Mizani Butter Blends regular with success I would highly recommend it (so long as you do it properly as it can leave you underprocessed - which I guess would be excellent if you wanted texlaxed results).



this is good info for me. 
i want to relax but leaving a bit of texture... i dont feel like really texlaxing as it will force me to straighten my hair. 
im confused. i  need to relax not bone straight and with sole texture for thickness.

what should i ask the salon in my case?


----------



## brownb83

divachyk said:


> Anyone use Mizani Butter Blends with success? Do you use mild or normal?
> 
> Can someone point me to a good self-relaxing technique. I seen Just Grow Already's but I know that wouldn't work for me. I need either an all-over relax at once method or a half & half side to side method vs. front and back.



I split my hair in half ( down the middle), then part in three equal sections on each side. 

I use duck clips to separate each section. This way allows me to apply and smooth each section quickly.

Also it enables me to apply to my ccourser areas first ( my crown).


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 said:


> I use Mizani Butter Blends regular with success
> I would highly recommend it (so long as you do it properly as it can leave you underprocessed - which I guess would be excellent if you wanted texlaxed results).


Nix08, I guess under is better than over. What's your smoothing method? Hands or.comb?



brownb83 said:


> I split my hair in half ( down the middle), then part in three equal sections on each side.
> 
> I use duck clips to separate each section. This way allows me to apply and smooth each section quickly.
> 
> Also it enables me to apply to my ccourser areas first ( my crown).


brownb83, back in the day, I only used 4 sections. So you're using 6 total? How long.does it take you to apply and how long do you smooth? Do you smooth with hands or comb?


----------



## Nix08

divachyk I smooth with my hands. 
And just a note, I have 5 or so sections but within each section I sometimes pre part using those metal clips to hold them.


----------



## Nix08

divachyk I do 5 parts because I section out my crown.  That area needs a longer processing time.  For years that area had short/broken hair I think because it was often underprocessed. So now I start at the crown and go backwards then do the front (which is sectioned in a left and right side).


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Anyone use Mizani Butter Blends with success? Do you use mild or normal?  Can someone point me to a good self-relaxing technique. I seen Just Grow Already's but I know that wouldn't work for me. I need either an all-over relax at once method or a half & half side to side method vs. front and back.



You should read me "Relaxer" posts. I have the one before my most recent that I believe is pretty thorough, I also have a video on it (not that great) on you tube and I used thee mizani butter blends.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## brownb83

divachyk said:


> Nix08, I guess under is better than over. What's your smoothing method? Hands or.comb?
> 
> brownb83, back in the day, I only used 4 sections. So you're using 6 total? How long.does it take you to apply and how long do you smooth? Do you smooth with hands or comb?



It takes me about 10 mins to apply.  And I smooth with my hands. I do the middle section 1st then the back then the front last.

I can quickly part each section in half and smooth. My problem with the 4 part way was I never could smooth thoroughly.

With the six sections I can see the progress better.


----------



## SuchaLady

SuchaLady said:


> Babygrowth I once saw a post that said work in 4 quadrants. Do them clockwise and when its time to rinse/neutralize the relaxer out start with the first quadrant so the sections done last can continue to process as you rinse.




divachyk does this method sound feasible to you?


----------



## Nix08

coolsista-paris said:


> this is good info for me.
> i want to relax but leaving a bit of texture... i dont feel like really texlaxing as it will force me to straighten my hair.
> im confused. i need to relax not bone straight and with sole texture for thickness.
> 
> what should i ask the salon in my case?


 
coolsista-paris I would tell the stylist exactly that.  You want a very slight texture to remain but don't want to be texlaxed. 
Maybe applying the relaxer without smoothing would give you your desired result.  Hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## ChannieBoo3

I got a relaxer over the weekend and putting oil in the activator mix really does help !!!!


----------



## Saludable84

ChannieBoo3 said:


> I got a relaxer over the weekend and putting oil in the activator mix really does help !!!!



Pictures or it didn't happen!!!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright

Gonna do a final rinse with grape seed oil today. The naptural85 hair and body oil was a bit heavy last time. Hopefully the grape seed will be a little lighter.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady, I've done it that way before (back in the day.) The most attractive method thus far is sunnieb's. I'm waiting for her to chime in. It seems like a lot of work on the front end but saves time when applying the relaxer.


----------



## divachyk

You know my relaxer didn't go great the last time. I had tons of breakage at home. I attribute it to several things but the main thing is me not using protein. I basically let her relax, neutralize and I went home. At home, I neutralized again and went straight to DCing. #mistake! I got upset and said I wasn't returning to that stylist but I'm now weighing all options.

Here are my options I'm considering:

1) return to same stylist, ask her not to smooth the hair as much, let her protein treat me with my protein (AO GPB), neutralize me, I go home re-neutralize and complete regi.

2)return to same stylist, ask her to use a different relaxer other than Design Essentials, let her protein treat me with my protein (AO GPB), neutralize me, I go home re-neutralize and complete regi.

3)go to the stylist I went to way, way back in the day that's like pure awesomeness but she doesn't accept suggestions from anybody for any reason because she's the master stylist. 

4)self-relax

Option 1 & 2: I really enjoy being with a stylist that listens. However, I'm unsure why I've been experiencing issues with her lately. First it began with protein overload (2 relaxers ago). Last time was breakage (past relaxer). 

Option 3: Least desirable because I'm a little prideful plus I don't miss the I'm the expert attitude.

Option 4: I'm just not sure I want the headache. Relaxers are nothing to play with! I just don't feel up to the trial & error and inconsistent textures that may result.


----------



## SuchaLady

I just watched a YT video of a girl whose dermatologist told her to get a relaxer.  I absolutely love relaxed hair but I'm not sure how I feel about that doctor right now


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> No not yet but that's because they don't know yet  I'm not as far along as you though
> I'm also using heat regularly to blend
> Once my family catches on to the fact that I haven't relaxed in awhile they're gonna start
> I'm hiding it from them for as long as possible
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



 I missed this post. I wish I could've done the last sentence but it was already underprocessed so it's been looking natural for awhile now.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk

I found the link https://smoothcuticles.wordpress.com/2013/04/07/relaxer-and-wash-day/

That's how I do the half and half method and I do right to left. This works well for me with no more than 14 minutes (of that) each side though I prefer 10. 

I'm not sure what's going on with your stylist, but you may a) being using too much protein or b) not be neutralizing for long enough. The last option is that both could be occurring at the same time. If your gonna go to a stylist, might as well let her complete the entire task. It doesn't hurt and you already paid for the service.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## shasha8685

Think I'm gonna bun it this week and give my hair a break from the heat. 

I need to stop being lazy and venture out to this BSS in Alexandria so that I can finally try this Darcy's Botanicals condish.


----------



## Mahsiah

Since I'm MBL at the end of the year I'm cutting my hair about 2/3 inches.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> sunnieb, I have viewed your fotki -- how do you get the relaxer to the areas inside the twist if you do not untwist them?





divachyk said:


> SuchaLady, I've done it that way before (back in the day.) The most attractive method thus far is sunnieb's. I'm waiting for her to chime in. It seems like a lot of work on the front end but saves time when applying the relaxer.



divachyk you thinking of joining us on the self-relaxed side of the house?? 

I start each twist where the newgrowth ends. So when I apply the relaxer, I pick up each twist and apply the cream at the base of thw twist.   I don't apply any relaxer directly to the twisted hair -but some will always get on there. Hence, coating with oil before twisting.

While rinsing in the shower, each twist unravels under the water and I proceed to the mid-relaxer protein step.


----------



## FelaShrine

divachyk is the last touch-up the first time you didnt do a protein mid-step? perhaps things will be different if you do the step this time around?


----------



## divachyk

Thanks sunnieb.

Yes FelaShrine it was.


----------



## Mahsiah

Any pics of relaxed hair perm rod sets? I have a bunch of perm rods and don't know what to do with them/


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Hi ladies  

I bought ORS normal lye relaxer today on my lunch break.  That's what I used back in the day when I was relaxed so I figured I would use it again.

Do you ladies suggest doing a protein treatment two days before I relax, or just doing a mid-protien step during the relaxer?

I will say that I am nervous for a few reasons, mainly because I don't know what to expect.  But I'm hoping for good results that I can manage, with little to no breakage.

This thread is really great from what I've read so far.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Also, does anyone still spray their hair with SAA before relaxing? Back in the day there was a great long thread about how adding silk amino acids to either your relaxer or your hair prior to relaxing helped strengthen the hair, etc.  I was thinking of trying it out.


----------



## Saludable84

tapioca_pudding said:


> Hi ladies   I bought ORS normal lye relaxer today on my lunch break.  That's what I used back in the day when I was relaxed so I figured I would use it again.  Do you ladies suggest doing a protein treatment two days before I relax, or just doing a mid-protien step during the relaxer?  I will say that I am nervous for a few reasons, mainly because I don't know what to expect.  But I'm hoping for good results that I can manage, with little to no breakage.  This thread is really great from what I've read so far.



I use protein up to 3 days before relaxing without a problem but it could keep more texture in the hair. Doing a MPS step is good, but it's going to add some texture back. ORS left me too processed so I'd recommend the MPS.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

tapioca_pudding said:


> Also, does anyone still spray their hair with SAA before relaxing? Back in the day there was a great long thread about how adding silk amino acids to either your relaxer or your hair prior to relaxing helped strengthen the hair, etc.  I was thinking of trying it out.



I replied back in that thread but it does work well. The runoff causes less damage in the long run.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LaurenMechelle

divachyk said:


> Anyone use Mizani Butter Blends with success? Do you use mild or normal?
> 
> Can someone point me to a good self-relaxing technique. I seen Just Grow Already's but I know that wouldn't work for me. I need either an all-over relax at once method or a half & half side to side method vs. front and back.



My technique:  I make a part ear to ear, then separate that front big section into 3 smaller sections & bantu knot them. I make another part ear to ear, but going around the back of my head.  That gets pulled up on top and put into a bantu knot.  The last section gets parted down the middle into 2 sections, and bantu knotted.  When I relax, I start with the front.  Apply relaxer along hairline & edges of the 3 sections, then take down each section one at a time.  I work my way through the front sections, making small horizontal parts, applying relaxer along the part to the top of the below section, and the bottom of the top section, smoothing with a stick as I go.  When I've finished all three, I use the stick to smooth along my hairline, then rinse & neutralize twice.  I don't rinse out the neutralizer the second time, just squeeze out the shampoo and put it up in one bantu knot.  For the rest of my hair, I use my fingers, no parting/stick smoothing (except for the nape of my neck).  I just use my fingers to distribute relaxer in the big sections.  Then I jump in the shower and neutralize everything twice & style as normal.  Works for me every time, no burns or over processing.  I don't use the stick on the back parts because I don't want to process those areas too much - keeping them under-processed gives me great body!


----------



## Lymegreen

LaurenMechelle your haircut is so cute.  Do you cut your hair yourself?  If so what is your technique?


----------



## LaurenMechelle

Mahsiah said:


> Any pics of relaxed hair perm rod sets? I have a bunch of perm rods and don't know what to do with them/



I've used them on the ends of twists & braids when doing braid/twistouts... I think my hair would take foreverrrrr to dry if I just did a regular set on them... but the curls would prob be to die for!


----------



## mshoneyfly

LaurenMechelle said:


> My technique:  I make a part ear to ear, then separate that front big section into 3 smaller sections & bantu knot them. I make another part ear to ear, but going around the back of my head.  That gets pulled up on top and put into a bantu knot.  The last section gets parted down the middle into 2 sections, and bantu knotted.  When I relax, I start with the front.  Apply relaxer along hairline & edges of the 3 sections, then take down each section one at a time.  I work my way through the front sections, making small horizontal parts, applying relaxer along the part to the top of the below section, and the bottom of the top section, smoothing with a stick as I go.  When I've finished all three, I use the stick to smooth along my hairline, then rinse & neutralize twice.  I don't rinse out the neutralizer the second time, just squeeze out the shampoo and put it up in one bantu knot.  For the rest of my hair, I use my fingers, no parting/stick smoothing (except for the nape of my neck).  I just use my fingers to distribute relaxer in the big sections.  Then I jump in the shower and neutralize everything twice & style as normal.  Works for me every time, no burns or over processing.  I don't use the stick on the back parts because I don't want to process those areas too much - keeping them under-processed gives me great body!



Sounds like a good technique...minus applying to the hairline and edges first. I make all my partings before I begin applying. I only smooth the front and crown area as well bc the back is much softer and easier to manage. I do the edges and nape about 2 minutes before its time to rinse. 

I might try spraying my hair with a SAA solution or making a paste with the powder I have to add to the texturizer on my next TU.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## LaurenMechelle

Lymegreen said:


> LaurenMechelle your haircut is so cute.  Do you cut your hair yourself?  If so what is your technique?



I wish I could cut my own hair, but I'm not even tempted to experiment with that...  I have it cut every 6 month(ish), and get long layers, cut straight across in back.


----------



## Lymegreen

LaurenMechelle said:


> I wish I could cut my own hair, but I'm not even tempted to experiment with that...  I have it cut every 6 month(ish), and get long layers, cut straight across in back.



Thanks!  I'm going to use that description next time I get a cut.   As my hair gets longer I don't know the right way to describe what I want.


----------



## LaurenMechelle

Lymegreen said:


> Thanks!  I'm going to use that description next time I get a cut.   As my hair gets longer I don't know the right way to describe what I want.



I also brought a bunch of pictures of what I wanted - I probably looked like a crazy woman 

I made sure to demonstrate what length I consider to be a long layer too... One time I got 2 inch "long layers" at my crown, and spent the next 2 years getting back to normal.  I think chin length or a bit longer is a good length for the shortest layer.


----------



## SuchaLady

Blueberry Passion Fruit Control Paste!


----------



## brownb83

Mahsiah said:


> Any pics of relaxed hair perm rod sets? I have a bunch of perm rods and don't know what to do with them/



I will post pics Thursday when do mine. I love them!

It takes about a hour and a half to dry under my lcl.


----------



## FelaShrine

How do you girls keep your braids/twist outs looking fresh?


----------



## sunnieb

FelaShrine said:


> How do you girls keep your braids/twist outs looking fresh?



FelaShrine - when I want to keep a braidout for a while, I do like Sylver2 did here.

Works like a charm every time!


----------



## FelaShrine

this looks like it would be better for me than the whole pineapple thing

Thanks sunnieb!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

LaurenMechelle Let me say you have beautiful hair! 

And I want to thank you for sharing your journey after I looked at your blog over and over I saw you mention the garnier 3 minute undo, I went on a mad search for it...the first store had the garnier triple nutrition conditioner for 3 dollars, I was disappointed cause I wanted what you had, lol.....but I am in love! I had been dealing with webbing, tangling and trouble detangling wet or dry. This product made my hair and me so happy after the first use, I could actually detangle my hair wet! I thought surely it was a fluke so I tried it again a few days later and the same results and even better I had one or two strands in the shower and almost none in my comb! I have been buying other garnier products to test them the fall fight line is next on my to try!!! 

Thank you and keep sharing!!!!


----------



## sunnieb

tapioca_pudding said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I bought ORS normal lye relaxer today on my lunch break.  That's what I used back in the day when I was relaxed so I figured I would use it again.
> 
> Do you ladies suggest doing a protein treatment two days before I relax, or just doing a mid-protien step during the relaxer?
> 
> I will say that I am nervous for a few reasons, mainly because I don't know what to expect.  But I'm hoping for good results that I can manage, with little to no breakage.
> 
> This thread is really great from what I've read so far.



tapioca_pudding I'm so excited for you!  I love that you are doing plenty of research beforehand! 

I do a light protein dc 3 days prior to relaxing and I also do the mid-relaxer protein step.  Then my first dc after a fresh relaxer is light protein again.  From there I alternate between protein and moisturizing dc's.


----------



## LaurenMechelle

brownb83 said:


> I will post pics Thursday when do mine. I love them!  It takes about a hour and a half to dry under my lcl.



I want to see!!  Can't wait!!


----------



## LaurenMechelle

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> LaurenMechelle Let me say you have beautiful hair!  And I want to thank you for sharing your journey after I looked at your blog over and over I saw you mention the garnier 3 minute undo, I went on a mad search for it...the first store had the garnier triple nutrition conditioner for 3 dollars, I was disappointed cause I wanted what you had, lol.....but I am in love! I had been dealing with webbing, tangling and trouble detangling wet or dry. This product made my hair and me so happy after the first use, I could actually detangle my hair wet! I thought surely it was a fluke so I tried it again a few days later and the same results and even better I had one or two strands in the shower and almost none in my comb! I have been buying other garnier products to test them the fall fight line is next on my to try!!!  Thank you and keep sharing!!!!



SO HAPPY to hear this!!!  I live & die by that conditioner...  It is amazing and it's insane to me that it's so inexpensive!!  I'll see if I can find a link for the Undo online @ a reasonable price, it's an amazing deep condish!!


----------



## sunnieb

LaurenMechelle - OMG!  When I get to WL, I want those beautiful layers you have.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

LaurenMechelle said:


> SO HAPPY to hear this!!! I live & die by that conditioner... It is amazing and it's insane to me that it's so inexpensive!! I'll see if I can find a link for the Undo online @ a reasonable price, it's an amazing deep condish!!


 
I found it! Thanks! I went to WallyWorld and they had 4 piece sets for $9.88!! Winning!!!  I bought 2....  I am also loving the nutrient spray, I am very heavy handed and need to lighten up but I am so happy you shared this!!!!!


----------



## Saludable84

FelaShrine said:


> How do you girls keep your braids/twist outs looking fresh?



I just keep redoing the twist. Sucks, but it keeps the definition.


----------



## LaurenMechelle

sunnieb said:


> LaurenMechelle - OMG!  When I get to WL, I want those beautiful layers you have.



Long layers on WL!!


----------



## LaurenMechelle

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I found it! Thanks! I went to WallyWorld and they had 4 piece sets for $9.88!! Winning!!!  I bought 2....  I am also loving the nutrient spray, I am very heavy handed and need to lighten up but I am so happy you shared this!!!!!



ZOMG jealous!!!  That's an incredible deal!!  And yeah - nutrient spray is awesome! 

I secretly hoard because I'm always paranoid they'll change the formula


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

LaurenMechelle said:


> ZOMG jealous!!!  That's an incredible deal!!  And yeah - nutrient spray is awesome!
> 
> I secretly hoard because I'm always paranoid they'll change the formula



Glad im not alone. I have some in my trunk that I need to sneak in the house....dh is always looking. ..lol

Suny


----------



## SuchaLady

Nevermind....


----------



## PlainJane

Okay, I think my problem may be protein overload. I googled the two moisturizers I had been using daily and they both have protein. Also, so does the new conditioner I had been using every now and then. I just clarified and am DCing overnight with keracare moisturizing conditioner. I applied it relaxer style so I'm hoping for the best in the morning!! Thanks ladies for all your help!


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> Nevermind....


I'm always late, did I miss something? SuchaLady Either way, nevermind made me laugh as I had something slick on my mind anyway.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> I'm always late, did I miss something? SuchaLady Either way, nevermind made me laugh as I had something slick on my mind anyway.



 divachyk no I just posted the wrong thing.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Saludable84 said:


> I replied back in that thread but it does work well. The runoff causes less damage in the long run.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks for the feedback!!



sunnieb said:


> tapioca_pudding I'm so excited for you!  I love that you are doing plenty of research beforehand!
> 
> I do a light protein dc 3 days prior to relaxing and I also do the mid-relaxer protein step.  Then my first dc after a fresh relaxer is light protein again.  From there I alternate between protein and moisturizing dc's.



Thank you so much for the feedback!  I think what Im going to do is spray my hair with SAAs before relaxing, let it air dry, relax and then do a mid protein step.  I dont want to risk being underprocessed but I definitely want that added strength.  I just have to decide which day Im going to relax.. hell I might do it tonight lol.


----------



## SuchaLady

If high buns are your favorite style but breakage scares you flip your head upside down! I let gravity do all the work for me. I actually have to brush and smooth more for a low bun than I do for high.


----------



## Babygrowth

tapioca_pudding said:


> Thanks for the feedback!!
> 
> Thank you so much for the feedback!  I think what Im going to do is spray my hair with SAAs before relaxing, let it air dry, relax and then do a mid protein step.  I dont want to risk being underprocessed but I definitely want that added strength.  I just have to decide which day Im going to relax.. hell I might do it tonight lol.


I used CHI silk infusion as my SAA and although my hair was a little underprocessed, I will use It every time. I will just have to modify my technique. Go for it!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Babygrowth said:


> I used CHI silk infusion as my SAA and although my hair was a little underprocessed, I will use It every time. I will just have to modify my technique. Go for it!



Babygrowth - I went home on my lunch break and misted my hair with SAA.    Im okay if its a bit underprocessed this go round, Ill jus know how to tweak it for next time like you mentioned. Thank you for responding!


----------



## divachyk

Anyone used affirm fiberguard or naked relaxer with success or unfortunately, failure.


----------



## Mahsiah

For you ladies who do the ghe method, what has it done for your relaxed hair?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Mahsiah said:


> For you ladies who do the ghe method, what has it done for your relaxed hair?



Mahsiah I just started consistently recently but my hair seems more moisturized. I baggy with mtg (floral scent). Almost every night.  Hoping thats a magical boost.

Suny


----------



## TheNDofUO

I love baggying overnight. But I'm someone who does very regular protein treatments. I don't think it's a good idea if you're not sure you're getting enough protein.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

deleted..............


----------



## Saludable84

Babygrowth said:


> I used CHI silk infusion as my SAA and although my hair was a little underprocessed, I will use It every time. I will just have to modify my technique. Go for it!


I use the CHI every relaxer and the crisco traps it in. it still works pretty good.



divachyk said:


> Anyone used affirm fiberguard or naked relaxer with success or unfortunately, failure.


I used the Affirm. It leaves a lot of texture. Its good, but I wouldn't recommend it since I don't see myself using it in the future.



Mahsiah said:


> For you ladies who do the ghe method, what has it done for your relaxed hair?


It left my hair wet, then a tad moist. I had to use protein more often.


----------



## SuchaLady

I think my hair retains moisture well from my conditioner because any of the methods mentioned to boost moisture levels (ex. Cowashing, baggying, GHE) leave my hair greasy and nasty.


----------



## Babygrowth

Mahsiah said:


> For you ladies who do the ghe method, what has it done for your relaxed hair?



I only baggy for a couple of hours and its mostly when I do bantu knots or apply a product intended for growth. It maintains my moisture level and helps all products really sink in. My highly porous hair Can't take more than 3 hours. By the way I love your hair!


----------



## Saludable84

Someone come talk to my edges because the gels gave up!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84

Is that a twist out? If so...PLEASE teach me. Because I have a feeling that my hair is going to be a HAM if I try.


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84  Is that a twist out? If so...PLEASE teach me. Because I have a feeling that my hair is going to be a HAM if I try.



Lmao!!!! I need to put up another post I see lol. Your the second person to ask.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## niknakmac

So I was trying to wait until the week of my birthday to relax (Dec 17) but I want to look cute for the holiday!!!! I'm tired of my bun and I think a blow out right now would be a disaster....hmmmmmmmm maybe a bantu knot out.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

sweetnikki_6 said:


> So I was trying to wait until the week of my birthday to relax (Dec 17) but I want to look cute for the holiday!!!! I'm tired of my bun and I think a blow out right now would be a disaster....hmmmmmmmm maybe a bantu knot out.



I'm all for Bantu knot outs  that's my Go-To hairstyle when I'm looking for something Jazzy to do to my hair!!!


----------



## mschristine

I got a trim this morning...she got rid of a lot of nasty looking ends..my hair feels and looks better. Now it's time to focus on this breakage in the back.....


----------



## Saludable84

Got some curl junkie curl fix for my moisture overload.... truth.com

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

what do you ladies think of this price:

186$ for relaxing virgin /natural hair at a salon... the details below( they really count everythig alone)!

- relaxer (no lye): 89$
-extra  charge for virgin hair : 23$
-shampoo: 16$
-cut: 24$
-hairstying: 33$

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i had not been in a salon for 6 years so im not used to the prices but isnt this excessive????

i might end up self relaxing........

tell me what you think please.


----------



## Lilmama1011

coolsista-paris said:


> what do you ladies think of this price:  186$ for relaxing virgin /natural hair at a salon... the details below( they really count everythig alone)!  - relaxer (no lye): 89$ -extra  charge for virgin hair : 23$ -shampoo: 16$ -cut: 24$ -hairstying: 33$  wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i had not been in a salon for 6 years so im not used to the prices but isnt this excessive????  i might end up self relaxing........  tell me what you think please.



Heck no!!!!!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris

Lilmama1011 said:


> Heck no!!!!!!!


  all right so i wasnt wrong or acting like someone asking for free service.  i was all happy to relax and the price just stopped me! i tried 2 other salons ànd they were also above 150$ !   paris black salons are crazy!  ! !


----------



## brownb83

I just tried herbal essences curly detanger... .no thx. It has no slip.

I will stick with just for me det angler, it has SAA and great slip.m


----------



## SuchaLady

coolsista-paris said:


> what do you ladies think of this price:  186$ for relaxing virgin /natural hair at a salon... the details below( they really count everythig alone)!  - relaxer (no lye): 89$ -extra  charge for virgin hair : 23$ -shampoo: 16$ -cut: 24$ -hairstying: 33$  wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i had not been in a salon for 6 years so im not used to the prices but isnt this excessive????  i might end up self relaxing........  tell me what you think please.



Do not pay that.


----------



## SuchaLady

Got a much needed and wonderful trim yesterday. Some pearls would be clutched at her trimming method though. I'm was like  when I heard the scissors but :grins: when I saw my hair. That underprocessed area in the back was  a lot of it had to go. I think I'm still grazing BSL atleast but I don't care


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Mahsiah said:


> pre_medicalrulz did you say you were going back to wigs?



I would like to but not at the moment. I am preparing for a sew-in. Going to try something new.


----------



## coolsista-paris

SuchaLady said:


> Do not pay that.



thank you. i needed external answers. not just myslef.

im gonna contact an old stylist i had back then before going natural. she styles at her own appartment. hopefully she still does this. crossing fingers . and hoping she hasnt gone crazy on prices too. :-/


----------



## Guinan

coolsista-paris said:


> what do you ladies think of this price:
> 
> 186$ for relaxing virgin /natural hair at a salon... the details below( they really count everythig alone)!
> 
> - relaxer (no lye): 89$
> -extra  charge for virgin hair : 23$
> -shampoo: 16$
> -cut: 24$
> -hairstying: 33$
> 
> wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i had not been in a salon for 6 years so im not used to the prices but isnt this excessive????
> 
> i might end up self relaxing........
> 
> tell me what you think please.



coolistaparis, I went 2 the salon when I went back 2 relaxed. I paid about 100.00. Are the cost of things higher in paris? Is seems like she's charging u atleast fifty bucks more. But honestly, I would pay that much for a TRUSTED hairdressor.


----------



## Mahsiah

Anyone ever tried a braidout on their air dried hair? I may just have to add it to the list of things to try out.


----------



## Beamodel

Mahsiah said:


> Anyone ever tried a braidout on their air dried hair? I may just have to add it to the list of things to try out.



I just did. Last night. I didn't like the way mines came out so I ended up putting it in a bun


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Mahsiah said:


> Anyone ever tried a braidout on their air dried hair? I may just have to add it to the list of things to try out.



This is the only way I will do a braid out at this point. I mist my ends with water though.


----------



## ScorpioLove

i bought the joico k-pak conditioner to use this weekend. im praying my hair likes it because i bought the big bottle


----------



## GettingKinky

Mahsiah said:


> Anyone ever tried a braidout on their air dried hair? I may just have to add it to the list of things to try out.



I prefer mine on air dried hair. They come out bigger and fluffier. When I do it on wet hair it looks too "done"


----------



## divachyk

GettingKinky said:


> I prefer mine on air dried hair. They come out bigger and fluffier. When I do it on wet hair it looks too "done"


GettingKinky doing it on dry hair makes it look smoother because I'm able to smooth the hair really well before braiding or twisting.


----------



## Theresamonet

I'm thinking about taking my hair a bit straighter. More towards fully relaxed. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Theresamonet

Any ladies who are fully relaxed or at least 90-95% straight? How is your hair doing?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Theresamonet said:


> Any ladies who are fully relaxed or at least 90-95% straight? How is your hair doing?



Mine is about90%. No issues so far. I do moderate protein about once a month.


----------



## NGraceO

Theresamonet said:


> Any ladies who are fully relaxed or at least 90-95% straight? How is your hair doing?



What does your hair look like now?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

coolsista-paris said:


> what do you ladies think of this price:
> 
> 186$ for relaxing virgin /natural hair at a salon... the details below( they really count everythig alone)!
> 
> - relaxer (no lye): 89$
> -extra  charge for virgin hair : 23$
> -shampoo: 16$
> -cut: 24$
> -hairstying: 33$
> 
> wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i had not been in a salon for 6 years so im not used to the prices but isnt this excessive????
> 
> i might end up self relaxing........
> 
> tell me what you think please.



I've never seen a stylist individually price a relaxer. Relax, shampoo, deep condition,  trim and style seem like they go hand in hand. Cant be mad if she thinks thats her worth the break down she can keep.  Ummm no!

Suny


----------



## Mahsiah

Theresamonet it's doing well.

____________

I just realized UloveMegz is my hair twin during her earlier vids when she was fully relaxed, she's texlaxed now. We both have fine  hair and even when we were natural, our hair was still really fine which makes it look thin (when straight).


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I would like to but not at the moment. I am preparing for a sew-in. Going to try something new.



Don't you ever leave us again. I will e-fight you.


----------



## JudithO

Theresamonet said:


> Any ladies who are fully relaxed or at least 90-95% straight? How is your hair doing?



Doing great. Retained every inch this yr. will be WL by Dec.


----------



## Theresamonet

NGraceO said:


> What does your hair look like now?



It's kinda... _Kinky straight_? I'm not sure how I should describe it or what percentage I would assign it. The majority of my hair is straight, but textured and not smooth. The nape (where I have a looser curl pattern) is about a 3a wave, but cottony. It tangles often.

I want to be able to comb and brush through my hair and get the sheds out on a regular basis. Still too kinky for that. I'm thinking about going silky.


----------



## JudithO

coolsista-paris said:


> what do you ladies think of this price:
> 
> 186$ for relaxing virgin /natural hair at a salon... the details below( they really count everythig alone)!
> 
> - relaxer (no lye): 89$
> -extra  charge for virgin hair : 23$
> -shampoo: 16$
> -cut: 24$
> -hairstying: 33$
> 
> wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i had not been in a salon for 6 years so im not used to the prices but isnt this excessive????
> 
> i might end up self relaxing........
> 
> tell me what you think please.



Too expensive.. If I were you, I'd do it myself. Practice several times with a thick conditioner to get comfortable. I relaxed my virgin hair in a salon and my results werent great. 

Look at the video below for self relaxing virgin hair. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddb9kM2BXD0


----------



## Theresamonet

JudithO said:


> Doing great. *Retained every inch this yr. *will be WL by Dec.



That's fantastic! Did you go right from relaxed to fully natural, or did you veer off into texlaxed territory for a while?


----------



## JudithO

Theresamonet said:


> That's fantastic! Did you go right from relaxed to fully natural, or did you veer off into texlaxed territory for a while?



Thank  Was never texlaxed. Went from natural straight to relaxed 2 years ago. No problems at all since I started self relaxing. Stylists usually overprocessed me.


----------



## Theresamonet

My primary fear of going straighter is thinning my hair out too much.


----------



## coolsista-paris

pelohello said:


> coolistaparis, I went 2 the salon when I went back 2 relaxed. I paid about 100.00. Are the cost of things higher in paris? Is seems like she's charging u atleast fifty bucks more. But honestly, I would pay that much for a TRUSTED hairdressor.



yup seems everything is higer here except loreal and garnier products. 

the thing is i dont know any of the stylists at these salons... and you know that most expensive one had a black stylist with a stupid attitude i dont like!  the type of black that treat other blacks like ****.... she was so nice to the caucasian clients though..... pfff idiot

im gonna keep looking this week and find my old stylist...


----------



## coolsista-paris

JudithO said:


> Too expensive.. If I were you, I'd do it myself. Practice several times with a thick conditioner to get comfortable. I relaxed my virgin hair in a salon and my results werent great.  Look at the video below for self relaxing virgin hair. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddb9kM2BXD0



hey thanks . if i dont find my old stylist ( 6 years ago) i will do it myself.  i will then just go to a salon for a cut.  
i plan after that to do things myself.  
when i was explaining to the stylist yesterday that i dont want bone straight she looked at me like " what does this girl mean".. i explained and explained its not a texturizer i want its just a relaxer at like 90% ....  seems difficult to understand, for that price of 186$


----------



## Dshsjh4ever

JudithO said:


> Thank  Was never texlaxed. Went from natural straight to relaxed 2 years ago. No problems at all since I started self relaxing. Stylists usually overprocessed me.



why stylist always over processing????? some times i wonder what they learn in beauty school .... 

how long do u leave on the relaxer?


----------



## JudithO

Dshsjh4ever said:


> why stylist always over processing????? some times i wonder what they learn in beauty school ....  how long do u leave on the relaxer?



I rinse as soon as I'm done smoothing... Max 25 minutes but nowadays I'm at 21 minutes... If the weather is warmer hair processes quicker too. I use the optimum relaxer in the red box if that helps. I think stylist leave it too long and always always overlap my previously relaxed hair... I think that's my main problem...   Overlapping .... I use porosity control on my previously relaxed ends and use a sprush to apply.... No more issues.


----------



## JudithO

coolsista-paris said:


> hey thanks . if i dont find my old stylist ( 6 years ago) i will do it myself.  i will then just go to a salon for a cut. i plan after that to do things myself. when i was explaining to the stylist yesterday that i dont want bone straight she looked at me like " what does this girl mean".. i explained and explained its not a texturizer i want its just a relaxer at like 90% ....  seems difficult to understand, for that price of 186$



Don't go near her... Watch that video, find a friend to help you for speed and Keep practicing until you feel confident....


----------



## Saludable84

Someone told me yesterday that a) there is no such think as moisture overload and b) that natural hair products are made for natural hair do they penetrate better and will affect my relaxed hair more because it drier and damaged. I let her talk then left the conversation. 

My friend later said "did you tell her you have a hair blog?" I replied "why, she clearly knows everything?" Though she sounded stupid as all heck.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

Saludable84 said:


> Someone told me yesterday that a) there is no such think as moisture overload and b) that natural hair products are made for natural hair do they penetrate better and will affect my relaxed hair more because it drier and damaged. I let her talk then left the conversation.
> 
> My friend later said "did you tell her you have a hair blog?" I replied "why, she clearly knows everything?" Though she sounded stupid as all heck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



misinformed people smh


----------



## Saludable84

Lilmama1011 said:


> misinformed people smh



I wanted to laugh at her so bad because she didn't get it. She thought that I had demarcation breakage. I haven't had demarcation breakage in almost 2 years now. Somehow, she just think I stretch relaxers doesn't notice the texture in my hair. I don't have time to explain to people who just don't know. I'm good.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

Saludable84 said:


> I wanted to laugh at her so bad because she didn't get it. She thought that I had demarcation breakage. I haven't had demarcation breakage in almost 2 years now. Somehow, she just think I stretch relaxers doesn't notice the texture in my hair. I don't have time to explain to people who just don't know. I'm good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



people kill me, they learn some hair vocabulary and all of a sudden they are an expert. how was her hair? Saludable


----------



## Mahsiah

Saludable84 said:


> Someone told me yesterday that a) there is no such think as moisture overload and b) *that natural hair products are made for natural hair do they penetrate better and will affect my relaxed hair more because it drier and damaged. *I let her talk then left the conversation.
> 
> My friend later said "did you tell her you have a hair blog?" I replied "why, she clearly knows everything?" Though she sounded stupid as all heck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

Saludable84 said:


> Someone told me yesterday that a) there is no such think as moisture overload and b) that natural hair products are made for natural hair do they penetrate better and will affect my relaxed hair more because it drier and damaged. I let her talk then left the conversation.  My friend later said "did you tell her you have a hair blog?" I replied "why, she clearly knows everything?" Though she sounded stupid as all heck.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



oh my... she better search for real information before ending up bald


----------



## coolsista-paris

JudithO said:


> Don't go near her... Watch that video, find a friend to help you for speed and Keep practicing until you feel confident....



ive just hang up With my old stylist. next friday im relaxing.  it will cost me 81$ for everything. cool !!!! she is so nice. i used to have nice relaxed hair with her. with body ang moving everywhere at each step... but then i didnt  know how to take care of my hair out of appointments....

anyway i might come in next week with some pictures. i hope all will be fine.

do you think i should do a apoghee 2 step today or tomorrow? then dc very well and protective style untill friday?

i have to prepare my hair right?


----------



## Mahsiah

Some naturals relax their edges but I'm relaxed and I don't even do that. 

I always base my edges with petroleum based grease.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Theresamonet said:


> My primary fear of going straighter is thinning my hair out too much.



Thats my issues bone straight for me equals thin looking distressed hair. Nairobi leaves me with just enough texture.  I don't have to add anything.

Suny


----------



## NGraceO

coolsista-paris said:


> ive just hang up With my old stylist. next friday im relaxing.  it will cost me 81$ for everything. cool !!!! she is so nice. i used to have nice relaxed hair with her. with body ang moving everywhere at each step... but then i didnt  know how to take care of my hair out of appointments....  anyway i might come in next week with some pictures. i hope all will be fine.  do you think i should do a apoghee 2 step today or tomorrow? then dc very well and protective style untill friday?  i have to prepare my hair right?



DEFINITELY do the two step. The sooner the better :yup:  I wish I would've known about those before I relaxed virgin.  And just make sure your hair is well de tangled going into it so there is less manipulation the day of. Just my two cents lol


----------



## NGraceO

Mahsiah said:


> Some naturals relax their edges but I'm relaxed and I don't even do that.  I always base my edges with petroleum based grease.



That is strange to me lol


----------



## JudithO

coolsista-paris said:


> ive just hang up With my old stylist. next friday im relaxing.  it will cost me 81$ for everything. cool !!!! she is so nice. i used to have nice relaxed hair with her. with body ang moving everywhere at each step... but then i didnt  know how to take care of my hair out of appointments....  anyway i might come in next week with some pictures. i hope all will be fine.  do you think i should do a apoghee 2 step today or tomorrow? then dc very well and protective style untill friday?  i have to prepare my hair right?



Make sure your hair is stretched with braids or twists before you go. Will reduce manipulation...   Don't disturb your hair for the week... Watchtower hat video I shared so u know what she should be doing... Feel free to make suggestions to her is u feel she is jacking up your hair. Good luck.


----------



## Saludable84

Lilmama1011 said:


> people kill me, they learn some hair vocabulary and all of a sudden they are an expert. how was her hair? Saludable



She has a purple natural Mohawk which someone told her was DRY!!!! A natural hair stylist on top of that. I wasn't even mad. She trying to convert me but has no proof to show me the choice is better. I ain't even mad at her. She's showing me more and more that my life is got and hers is not.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth

Saludable84 said:


> She has a purple natural Mohawk which someone told her was DRY!!!! A natural hair stylist on top of that. I wasn't even mad. She trying to convert me but has no proof to show me the choice is better. I ain't even mad at her. She's showing me more and more that my life is got and hers is not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Wowwwwww! GTFOH! Thats like This stylist I was going to go to said natural hair is more versatile than relaxed hair. She just lost a customer with that biased opinion. If anything we are equally versatile.


----------



## Babygrowth

Double post


----------



## Mahsiah

How can you tell if your hair is overprocessed? I noticed the woman who does my relaxers overlaps. But I always add about 1/2 tablespoons of oil to my relaxers. 

I always shampoo with aphogee for damaged hair and I always deep condition or do my protein treatments. 

My hair still has the ability to get really big when air dried and no it doesn't have a curl pattern. I get breakage but it's not like I can't tell it's growing/not retaining length.

and when I flat wrap (wrapping hair wet), when it's dry I have alot of natural body and it's not stiff.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Air drying late nights. Not into this hair thing anymore. Somebody needs to give me a thousand dollars so I can afford to buy virgin hair & pay the lady to get it done.


----------



## coolsista-paris

JudithO said:


> Make sure your hair is stretched with braids or twists before you go. Will reduce manipulation...   Don't disturb your hair for the week... Watchtower hat video I shared so u know what she should be doing... Feel free to make suggestions to her is u feel she is jacking up your hair. Good luck.



thanks for all this advice. 
my job managers wont be happy but i will have to wear some twists....   :-/

and gosh im gonna lose length because my hair thinned out so bad.... i know i have to cut a good amount!


----------



## coolsista-paris

NGraceO said:


> DEFINITELY do the two step. The sooner the better :yup:  I wish I would've known about those before I relaxed virgin.  And just make sure your hair is well de tangled going into it so there is less manipulation the day of. Just my two cents lol



thanks a lot. then im gonna do the 2 step today after work!
i will stretch a little with tension method and twist. that way it will be stretched without tangles. i will undo the twists thursday (thats 1 day before getting the relaxer)

i feek like cuting my hair from my twists but i will leave everything to the stylist i guess.


----------



## JudithO

Mahsiah said:


> How can you tell if your hair is overprocessed? I noticed the woman who does my relaxers overlaps. But I always add about 1/2 tablespoons of oil to my relaxers.   I always shampoo with aphogee for damaged hair and I always deep condition or do my protein treatments.  My hair still has the ability to get really big when air dried and no it doesn't have a curl pattern. I get breakage but it's not like I can't tell it's growing/not retaining length.  and when I flat wrap (wrapping hair wet), when it's dry I have alot of natural body and it's not stiff.



Oh, you'd know if your hair is overprocessed. The hair will be really thin and clump together... Will be really weak and easy to break if pulled... Almost impossible to comb wet except you want to break it all off.


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Air drying late nights. Not into this hair thing anymore. Somebody needs to give me a thousand dollars so I can afford to buy virgin hair & pay the lady to get it done.



What kinda hair you buying?


----------



## SuchaLady

A big messy bun is worth a thousand deep conditions.


----------



## Fab79

SuchaLady. It mos def is, ur hair is gawgus hun


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> What kinda hair you buying?



Some virgin brand crap that charges like $900 for a full head. Smh


----------



## apemay1969

How do folks go past 10 weeks? Lawd, it ain't even like I have mega growing, super thick, 4c hair. I'm thin, fine, almost shoulder length 3c hair. Ain't a lot to mess with up here but omg. I'm scared cause the upcoming touch-up after my courageous virgin texlax application is freaking me out. I want to transition so I won't have the loss of hope when I have to cut it anyway. 

*sigh

Ok. Self pity rant over. I'm taking a walk to the BSS that I love that is now 4 blocks away since my move, check out the price on ORS Mild then walk to 24 hr Walgreens to buy it there cheaper.  I just did a deep protein and braided my hair for a week in a rather cute Vivica Fox synthetic lace front (I can't do human). I plan to do my touch up Thanjsgiving weekend at my mama's house while she and my sister are there to help. I'm visiting a friend in Dallas the next weekend and I want touchable hair by then. 

I'm excited, just scared. Anybody else have touch up fears? Not of screwing up right now but fear of how what you're doing now will affect you in the future?


----------



## NGraceO

apemay1969 said:


> How do folks go past 10 weeks? Lawd, it ain't even like I have mega growing, super thick, 4c hair. I'm thin, fine, almost shoulder length 3c hair. Ain't a lot to mess with up here but omg. I'm scared cause the upcoming touch-up after my courageous virgin texlax application is freaking me out. I want to transition so I won't have the loss of hope when I have to cut it anyway.  *sigh  Ok. Self pity rant over. I'm taking a walk to the BSS that I love that is now 4 blocks away since my move, check out the price on ORS Mild then walk to 24 hr Walgreens to buy it there cheaper.  I just did a deep protein and braided my hair for a week in a rather cute Vivica Fox synthetic lace front (I can't do human). I plan to do my touch up Thanjsgiving weekend at my mama's house while she and my sister are there to help. I'm visiting a friend in Dallas the next weekend and I want touchable hair by then.  I'm excited, just scared. Anybody else have touch up fears? Not of screwing up right now but fear of how what you're doing now will affect you in the future?




Yup. This is me. Every. Frickin. Time. Usually I get great results (well, I did when I virgin texlaxed my hair and when I did my first touch up) but after my 12 week post texlax massacre (I'm dramatic, but it was pretty disastrous), I'm super nervous to texlax anything other than at least 6 month post hair (I just do better relaxing more rather than less new growth). My next touch up will be my third touch up ever, so I'm far from mastering it. 


Why did you want to transition?

NGraceO


----------



## SuchaLady

Fab79 said:


> SuchaLady. It mos def is, ur hair is gawgus hun



Thank you


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Some virgin brand crap that charges like $900 for a full head. Smh



You might wanna look into that. It's lots of great brands that don't even charge a third of that for a full head. That's some markup.


----------



## beloved1bx

I've always avoided trying out product brands that are only available online because I refuse to pay for shipping. But earlier this year I tried some Komaza hair lotion which my hair actually seemed to like. Figured I'd re-up during a Black Friday sale. I innocently poked my head into the BF threads to see if a code had been posted. BIG mistake. Now I've seen the sales posted for all these other brands. I have multiple tabs open on my laptop to do a little light browsing 'just to see what's out there'. Sigh. We shall see if I have to join PJs Anonymous next week.

Are any of you ladies planning on making BF purchases? What's on your list?


----------



## NGraceO

High porosity ladies- how are y'all surviving in these streets!?! I feel like I am going to be cutting split ends till i die  I've been texlaxed for a year, and I've incorporated all I know how to help my delicate strands- hard protein ( I try every other month, but not always), henna (occasionally), low manipulation styles when out (strictly buns), I'm now laying off heat, and am in braids. Any help/ encouragement is needed.

NGraceO


----------



## FelaShrine

Got a pretty crazy trim a month ago. told her to go at it and i wanted to start at even lengths. why the hell is my hair now back to being uneven 

*sghs* I wanna get a weave

been doing twists out the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Babygrowth

NGraceO said:


> High porosity ladies- how are y'all surviving in these streets!?! I feel like I am going to be cutting split ends till i die  I've been texlaxed for a year, and I've incorporated all I know how to help my delicate strands- hard protein ( I try every other month, but not always), henna (occasionally), low manipulation styles when out (strictly buns), I'm now laying off heat, and am in braids. Any help/ encouragement is needed.
> 
> NGraceO



Heavy Sealing. My girl EnExitStageLeft does LCOB- liquid oil cream butter or pomade to keep them ends in check. When my hair is out this is what works for me.


----------



## Rozlewis

NGraceO said:


> High porosity ladies- how are y'all surviving in these streets!?! I feel like I am going to be cutting split ends till i die  I've been texlaxed for a year, and I've incorporated all I know how to help my delicate strands- hard protein ( I try every other month, but not always), henna (occasionally), low manipulation styles when out (strictly buns), I'm now laying off heat, and am in braids. Any help/ encouragement is needed.
> 
> NGraceO



NGraceO, my hair is normal to high porosity. I had a hair analysis from Komaza Care a few weeks ago and they told me that I should use the ACV rinse weekly using 1/4 cup of ACV and 2 cups of water. I have tried this and it really helps to close my cuticles and my hair feels really smooth afterwards. I will do this every week and then at some point back-off to every two weeks. I do hard protein every 6 weeks and light protein every other week. I use seamless combs but I only comb my hair on way or coawash day. Other than that I use my hands to smooth hair. 90% of the time my hair is in a low maintenance style. These are the things that have helped me.


----------



## SuchaLady

I met a relaxed girl today on a business trip. She washes and flat irons her hair every 2-3 days. She said she tries not to go longer than a week because it gets so weighed down  I was like :crazy: I no longer feel bad for some of the things I thought were questionable that I do to my hair 


My hair isnt feeling me right now though and it cant have me looking crazy at work. Lucky for me though new job = new weave. So Im putting her away for a few months anyway


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

NGraceO

Babygrowth is right LCOB is my saving grace in terms of end preservation. However, be sure to use a heavier butter to seal. Lighter butter tend to behave much like a viscous oil. It'll help, but not to the extent that a heaver butter will. 

Also, try using protein on your ends regularly (ENDS ONLY). I did this a few months ago and my ends THRIVED! Got lazy and wellllll I just had to cut 1/2 inch to 1.5 inch all over just to get the look I love. 

I hope this helps a little .


----------



## NGraceO

EnExitStageLeft said:


> NGraceO Babygrowth is right LCOB is my saving grace in terms of end preservation. However, be sure to use a heavier butter to seal. Lighter butter tend to behave much like a viscous oil. It'll help, but not to the extent that a heaver butter will.  Also, try using protein on your ends regularly (ENDS ONLY). I did this a few months ago and my ends THRIVED! Got lazy and wellllll I just had to cut 1/2 inch to 1.5 inch all over just to get the look I love.  I hope this helps a little .


   Thank you for this! I  what does Lcob stand for? And what are some examples of heavy butters? Lastly, what protein do you use on your ends. I just bought hydrolyzed protein that I have diluted In Water that I've just started using. What do you think of that?   Thank you Babygrowth and Rozlewis for your prompt and helpful responses as well!  NGraceO


----------



## Rozlewis

EnExitStageLeft said:


> NGraceO
> 
> Babygrowth is right LCOB is my saving grace in terms of end preservation. However, be sure to use a heavier butter to seal. Lighter butter tend to behave much like a viscous oil. It'll help, but not to the extent that a heaver butter will.
> 
> Also, try using protein on your ends regularly (ENDS ONLY). I did this a few months ago and my ends THRIVED! Got lazy and wellllll I just had to cut 1/2 inch to 1.5 inch all over just to get the look I love.
> 
> I hope this helps a little .



Hi EnExitStageLeft, 

What process and what product do you use to put protein on your ends only? This sounds like soothing that will help me during this stretch. Thx as always!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

NGraceO

That sounds perfect. I say use it one or two times a week as the L in LCOB (if you try it) and spray it directly to your ends before apply you DC. 

Also, LCOB stands for Liquid Cream Oil Butter. Its a modified LOC method. It is used to moisturize the hair. The butter is to be focused at the ends.

Heavy Butters:

Shea Butter Base Mix
Coconut Yuzu Hair Butter By Hairitage Hydrations (Babygrowth is selling some if I'm not mistaken)
Hairitage Hydrations Jar of Joe

Pretty much any butter with a thick rich and dense consistency. I LOVE the Jar Of Joe. 

Rozlewis

All I do is apply my DC as normal (I start from the root and work my way down) then once I get to the ends I take my reconstructive treatment and mix it with the DC (40% DC, 60% Reconstructive Treatment) and apply it directly to the ends/nape. 

HTH's


----------



## divachyk

How does over processed hair resulting from a relaxer behaves? I know the obvious, excessive breakage with the slightest manipulation. I've read dull hair and not holding a style as being other characteristics. Any others?

I'm analyzing my hair's health and often wonder why I get breakage when many others suggest they get no breakage. Something just doesn't add up....makes me question if I'm doing something wrong and/or are over processed.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> How does over processed hair resulting from a relaxer behaves? I know the obvious, excessive breakage with the slightest manipulation. I've read dull hair and not holding a style as being other characteristics. Any others?  I'm analyzing my hair's health and often wonder why I get breakage when many others suggest they get no breakage. Something just doesn't add up....makes me question if I'm doing something wrong and/or are over processed.



My overprocessed hair was limp, dry, breaking and thinned after a certain length. I also had constant splits and it was hard to stretch as it constantly broke due to differences in thickness. I understand demarcation breakage but t shouldn't  really happen unless the hair is overprocessed. 

When I was first decided to transition to texlax, I saw a shed hair and the new growth; compared to the relaxed hair my new growth was about twice size which resulted in breakage. That's the biggest indicator to determine overprocessed hair; if you can tell where the line is.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

EnExitStageLeft said:


> NGraceO  That sounds perfect. I say use it one or two times a week as the L in LCOB (if you try it) and spray it directly to your ends before apply you DC.  Also, LCOB stands for Liquid Cream Oil Butter. Its a modified LOC method. It is used to moisturize the hair. The butter is to be focused at the ends.  Heavy Butters:  Shea Butter Base Mix Coconut Yuzu Hair Butter By Hairitage Hydrations (Babygrowth is selling some if I'm not mistaken) Hairitage Hydrations Jar of Joe  Pretty much any butter with a thick rich and dense consistency. I LOVE the Jar Of Joe.  Rozlewis  All I do is apply my DC as normal (I start from the root and work my way down) then once I get to the ends I take my reconstructive treatment and mix it with the DC (40% DC, 60% Reconstructive Treatment) and apply it directly to the ends/nape.  HTH's



Definitely does. Thank you kindly.

NGraceO


----------



## PlainJane

Tried my first flat twist out last night. Major FAIL. My hair went back into a bun. I did it after moisturizing and sealing with mango butter and jbco first so it had zero hold and wasn't very smooth. I'll be trying again tomorrow night and crossing my fingers that it will work out for the holidays! Also, I bought some Hicks Edges to try too.


----------



## coolsista-paris

my virgin relaxer is this friday and my scalpnis itching me so much ! i feel like scratchin hard?

whàt can i do? add coconut oil again like i did last night?

+ i need to moisturize my hair and i do it with spray usually? can i still do that? 

oh my.... the itchin!!!!!!


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> My overprocessed hair was limp, dry, breaking and thinned after a certain length. I also had constant splits and it was hard to stretch as it constantly broke due to differences in thickness. I understand demarcation breakage but t shouldn't  really happen unless the hair is overprocessed.
> 
> When I was first decided to transition to texlax, I saw a shed hair and the new growth; compared to the relaxed hair my new growth was about twice size which resulted in breakage. That's the biggest indicator to determine overprocessed hair; if you can tell where the line is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Saludable84, I will carefully analyze my hair and see if there's a major diameter difference. How did you correct the issue - cut it? My hair isn't limp but it gets very dry now that I'm stretching and I'm getting breakage, of course. I will be getting a komaza analysis to fully understand what's going on.


----------



## divachyk

coolsista-paris said:


> my virgin relaxer is this friday and my scalpnis itching me so much ! i feel like scratchin hard?
> 
> whàt can i do? add coconut oil again like i did last night?
> 
> + i need to moisturize my hair and i do it with spray usually? can i still do that?
> 
> oh my.... the itchin!!!!!!



coolsista-paris, I gently pat my head with the balls of my fingers rather than adding product or scratching. Adding product creates a barrier and could alter the impact of the relaxer. For those of us with relaxed ends and natural ng, that's fine because we want our previously relaxed hair protected. You however, want the relaxer to be effective from root to tip. What spray do you use for moisture? I say it's fine so long as you are very light with your application.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Saludable84, I will carefully analyze my hair and see if there's a major diameter difference. How did you correct the issue - cut it? My hair isn't limp but it gets very dry now that I'm stretching and I'm getting breakage, of course. I will be getting a komaza analysis to fully understand what's going on.



No, I didn't cut, just let it grow out and gradually process for less time each relaxer to the point that now, its a smooth strand. There was some breakage, but it wasn't major. 

Perhaps an analysis will help you better.


----------



## coolsista-paris

divachyk said:


> coolsista-paris, I gently pat my head with the balls of my fingers rather than adding product or scratching. Adding product creates a barrier and could alter the impact of the relaxer. For those of us with relaxed ends and natural ng, that's fine because we want our previously relaxed hair protected. You however, want the relaxer to be effective from root to tip. What spray do you use for moisture? I say it's fine so long as you are very light with your application.



oh my. i added some sulfur 8 spray (very ligthly) and sealed with a tiny shea butter . or helped te itching and is more manageable . my hair was like straw! not at all moisturized.

i hope this will still work. i dont want bone straight though. maybe this will help?? the products . 
but i did all that last night and im not adding anything until friday( relaxer day)


----------



## outspokenwallflower

coolsista-paris does the sulfur8 spray have sulfur in it? Isn't that a no no before a relaxer?

I've never tried using it close to a relaxer, but I've read that that can cause irritation/burning.


----------



## niknakmac

Relaxed this morning 11 weeks.  I'm thinking about a cut.


----------



## freckledface

PlainJane said:


> Tried my first flat twist out last night. Major FAIL. My hair went back into a bun. I did it after moisturizing and sealing with mango butter and jbco first so it had zero hold and wasn't very smooth. I'll be trying again tomorrow night and crossing my fingers that it will work out for the holidays! Also, I bought some Hicks Edges to try too.



I'm doing a flat twist out too for thanksgiving. Try adding a little bit of eco styler gel or ORS pudding... The green stuff. That's what I use including the mango butter and it comes out.great but not hard. Good luck. Oh yea mine also looks better on the second day after I've retwisted for the night.


----------



## coolsista-paris

outspokenwallflower said:


> coolsista-paris does the sulfur8 spray have sulfur in it? Isn't that a no no before a relaxer?  I've never tried using it close to a relaxer, but I've read that that can cause irritation/burning.



oh my your scaring me! ! :-/

  i just looked at the ingredients and it doesnt say sulfur anywhere. wierd. i cant wait to relax thought!

and this scalp is still itching.


----------



## mschristine

I needed to do a hard protein treatment but I fell asleep..i guess I'll do it in the morning


----------



## divachyk

coolsista-paris said:


> oh my your scaring me! ! :-/
> 
> i just looked at the ingredients and it doesnt say sulfur anywhere. wierd. i cant wait to relax thought!
> 
> and this scalp is still itching.


You may need to reschedule. I've read that sulfur can/may cause extreme burning, tingling and discomfort. I have no experience with this personally because I avoid all sulfur products at least a few weeks before my TU. coolsista-paris


----------



## camilla

PlainJane said:


> Tried my first flat twist out last night. Major FAIL. My hair went back into a bun. I did it after moisturizing and sealing with mango butter and jbco first so it had zero hold and wasn't very smooth. I'll be trying again tomorrow night and crossing my fingers that it will work out for the holidays! Also, I bought some Hicks Edges to try too.



I have a detailed step by step on my channel if you are interested PlainJane


----------



## camilla

coolsista-paris said:


> my virgin relaxer is this friday and my scalpnis itching me so much ! i feel like scratchin hard?
> 
> whàt can i do? add coconut oil again like i did last night?
> 
> + i need to moisturize my hair and i do it with spray usually? can i still do that?
> 
> oh my.... the itchin!!!!!!


coolsista-paris do you have peppermint, tea tree or eucalyptus oil? if you do add about five drops to just enough carrier oil ie olive or coconut to oil your scalp they are all anti fungal/anti bacterial


----------



## camilla

coolsista-paris said:


> my virgin relaxer is this friday and my scalpnis itching me so much ! i feel like scratchin hard?
> 
> whàt can i do? add coconut oil again like i did last night?
> 
> + i need to moisturize my hair and i do it with spray usually? can i still do that?
> 
> oh my.... the itchin!!!!!!





pre_medicalrulz said:


> Air drying late nights. Not into this hair thing anymore. Somebody needs to give me a thousand dollars so I can afford to buy virgin hair & pay the lady to get it done.


 
pre_medicalrulz  my OG forum sis i have been mia since starting my youtube channel if you would like my private hair vendor PM me and let me know much cheaper and the same sellers in the US purchase from them and double the price wish you were in NY i would do it for you but i have vids on my YT channel on self installation i have a better cam so let me know if you would like me to do an updated vid i will be sewing in next week


----------



## camilla

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84
> 
> Is that a twist out? If so...PLEASE teach me. Because I have a feeling that my hair is going to be a HAM if I try.



EnExitStageLeft i have a detailed vid up on my channel


----------



## Saludable84

coolsista-paris said:


> oh my your scaring me! ! :-/  i just looked at the ingredients and it doesnt say sulfur anywhere. wierd. i cant wait to relax thought!  and this scalp is still itching.



You should wait two weeks because the chemicals do interfere with the chemicals in a relaxer. In this case, maybe clarify and take some additional steps that will now aid in the relaxer process.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine

Washed my hair, did my hard protein and now I'm air drying..I'll wait until about noon and then I'll blow dry, flatiron and then do a silk wrap..keep it wrapped up until we figure out what we are doing for thanksgiving


----------



## divachyk

Happy Thanksgiving ladies -- may you have a blessed & joyous day.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## loveafterwar

I'm sad :-(. I took my braids down last weekend that I had been wearing under my wig and I have some breakage in my nape. I was between BSL and MB. I went to a salon for a relaxer last year and came out severely underprocessed. It was like I didn't even get a relaxer. My hair basically broke off at the line of demarcation. I just want to cut it all off I'm so disgusted.


----------



## Saludable84

loveafterwar said:


> I'm sad :-(. I took my braids down last weekend that I had been wearing under my wig and I have some breakage in my nape. I was between BSL and MB. I went to a salon for a relaxer last year and came out severely underprocessed. It was like I didn't even get a relaxer. My hair basically broke off at the line of demarcation. I just want to cut it all off I'm so disgusted.



Was that just in the back or all around? Did you think about a corrective?


----------



## loveafterwar

Saludable84 said:


> Was that just in the back or all around? Did you think about a corrective?



It was underprocessed all over and going through my head again I notice that I have some breakage all over. I got a corrective but only to take a lot of the bulk out. I think it was only left on for an additional 5 mins to avoid overprocessing, but I was still left with some texture.


----------



## Saludable84

loveafterwar said:


> It was underprocessed all over and going through my head again I notice that I have some breakage all over. I got a corrective but only to take a lot of the bulk out. I think it was only left on for an additional 5 mins to avoid overprocessing, but I was still left with some texture.



Have you tried straightening the hair? That helps keep my hair from breaking. Also, how far down is the demarcation breakage? Protein (light) would help for a bit but along with some moisture products. Keeping it straight with rollers sets helps a great deal as well.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

loveafterwar hey girl this happened to me as well. I've posted about it extensively in this thread as well as RT. The back of my hair was basically natural. No matter how much detangling, combing, braiding etc I lost that fight  I had to let it go. This was 8 months ago so it's grown out a bit but I just trimmed all that nastiness off my head last week. I'm stretching for the next 1.5 years now though. That underprocessed hair scared me 




loveafterwar said:


> I'm sad :-(. I took my braids down last weekend that I had been wearing under my wig and I have some breakage in my nape. I was between BSL and MB. I went to a salon for a relaxer last year and came out severely underprocessed. It was like I didn't even get a relaxer. My hair basically broke off at the line of demarcation. I just want to cut it all off I'm so disgusted.


----------



## PlainJane

freckledface said:


> I'm doing a flat twist out too for thanksgiving. Try adding a little bit of eco styler gel or ORS pudding... The green stuff. That's what I use including the mango butter and it comes out.great but not hard. Good luck. Oh yea mine also looks better on the second day after I've retwisted for the night.


   Thanks for the tip! I was too lazy to try the twist out again but I bought the ors pudding and used it for a braided updo and it worked well so I'll see the how the hold is when I take it down.   Also, I used Hicks edges and my SO said I had edges like Chili from TLC and he was going to buy me five more jars for Christmas!   
I guess my edges have been looking THAT rough


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Havana twists tomorrow. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## SuchaLady

PlainJane said:


> Thanks for the tip! I was too lazy to try the twist out again but I bought the ors pudding and used it for a braided updo and it worked well so I'll see the how the hold is when I take it down.   Also, I used Hicks edges and my SO said I had edges like Chili from TLC and he was going to buy me five more jars for Christmas!   I guess my edges have been looking THAT rough



Another Hicks believer. Yup, converting you all one at a time   Hicks and CON Argan make life so wonderful.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Another Hicks believer. Yup, converting you all one at a time   Hicks and CON Argan make life so wonderful.



You a mess. I always bid on ebay, then retract on the hicks lol


----------



## coolsista-paris

hi ladies. thats to all of you for the advice.

i just came in here today and saw your messages. im already at the stylists.  i think it Will go Well. im positive.

i dont mind cutting my hair either (but not ear lentgh or neck length)! that would be hard! i am bsb.

anyway i will come back to lhcf for pics i guess. 
on the relaxer reveal thread for example.  and other threads i was supposed to show pics. 
wish me luck! its my turn in less that 20 min.


----------



## Hyacinthe

coolsista-paris. I believe it will go well. Take lots of pics!

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## loveafterwar

SuchaLady said:


> loveafterwar hey girl this happened to me as well. I've posted about it extensively in this thread as well as RT. The back of my hair was basically natural. No matter how much detangling, combing, braiding etc I lost that fight  I had to let it go. This was 8 months ago so it's grown out a bit but I just trimmed all that nastiness off my head last week. I'm stretching for the next 1.5 years now though. That underprocessed hair scared me



I'd really like to do a hard protein and good deep condition but there's no way I'm wetting my hair again before my relaxer. When I deep conditioned earlier this week it was a disaster. Everything was fine until the water hit then it tangled, shrunk, and dreaded. I think my last relaxer was in June. Before I even wet it it took me 4 hours to detangle. After I wet it I didn't finally detangle my dry hair until Wednesday night which took another 4 hours.


----------



## PureSilver

loveafterwar said:


> I'd really like to do a hard protein and good deep condition but there's no way I'm wetting my hair again before my relaxer. When I deep conditioned earlier this week it was a disaster. Everything was fine until the water hit then it tangled, shrunk, and dreaded. I think my last relaxer was in June. Before I even wet it it took me 4 hours to detangle. After I wet it I didn't finally detangle my dry hair until Wednesday night which took another 4 hours.



Wow that's crazy, loveafterwar. I guess you have a huge amount of NG if your last relaxer was June. Your post scared me into stretching till May 31, 2014 and i only relaxed last saturday after being natural for 3 years. 

I guess what i need to do is stock up on pure glycerine and a tangle melting conditioner for my long stretch because otherwise i will be a tangled mess.


----------



## loveafterwar

In my case stretching for a long time is the worst thing I can do now. I've tried a lot of products and things for detangling and none work for me. My NG isn't dry but it's just so thick. I never really had a relaxing schedule....I just kind of did it when I felt like it, but I'll definitely be changing that.


----------



## Guinan

coolsista-paris, I can't wait to see your pics!!! Sending you good hair vibes


----------



## brownb83

I need to relax early. My hair is unruly and I have some breakage at the crown .

I just need to get some ors for my mid protein step.


----------



## Hyacinthe

I planned to relax on Sunday but ive been itching my scalp forgetting that im putting chemicals in my hair soon, plus a bit of rain fell on my head chups Im still gonna relax ill just have to base really well n pray for the best

Sent from galaxy S 2 using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

double post


----------



## coolsista-paris

heyyyyy im a relaxed head now.
so , my story: last relaxer 2007 december.... then relaxed virgin hair today.
for the last 2 to 3 months ive been loosing hair at the crown( i ended up cutting parts of my croWn very short)...... today the stylist saw my crown disaster and said " grow it out instead of cutting all areas short"
usually my hair is fuller than today but hey, im still happy. i will work the crown back with lots of castor oil and deep conditionning( which i didnt always do...)

she used no lye and thought it would be better.
the new dark and lovely relaxer. 
goods: im happy and excited. it was bouncing at each step and blowing in the wind.

bads: i find she was a little hard on detangling. pulled to hard. and she made it bone straight ( it has a tiny texture when air dried,but bone straight when flat ironned).

conclusion: im gonna now do everything myself .and i am happy of my choice and results. 

before relaxer:
View attachment 234989

after rinsing out relaxer:
View attachment 234991

she rollerset, a little blow dry and flat iron( lots of heat huh)?! well...and we had to cut as ends were   damaged. :-(  and im gonna grow that croWn back for my hair ro become as full as before.( even relaxed it was more full).

View attachment 234993

side view:

View attachment 234995

close view:
View attachment 234997

trying hair clip( yup i played in it today lol):

View attachment 234999

well from bsb, im back to a little over sl( between sl and apl( except ly crazy crown).

now im excited and i this time want to take care of my hair well, better!

shoul i clarify next week? a week after relaxer? do a light protein (apoghee 2 min)??

thanks to all for all the advice you gave me!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

coolsista-paris



IT LOOKS FAB! So flippin' shiny. What did she use in terms of product? Your hair is blinging and I need some of that in my life .


----------



## Guinan

coolsista-paris, it came out great! How long do u plan on stretching?


----------



## sunnieb

coolsista-paris - Welcome!  I love your shine!

I usually clarify and do a light protein dc the first wash after a relaxer, just to continue strengthening my strands. 

You reminded me that I need to bump the reveal thread.


----------



## coolsista-paris

EnExitStageLeft said:


> coolsista-paris
> 
> 
> 
> IT LOOKS FAB! So flippin' shiny. What did she use in terms of product? Your hair is blinging and I need some of that in my life .



we were all talking and i didnt see everything. But i know :
she used the new dark and lovely no lye + she added a little oil in it.

after she used everything in the box and followed the steps.
Then she used a kids product for shine. this one (justy for me -oil moisturizing lotion):

http://www.sallybeauty.com/childrens-moisturizing-lotion/SBS-110212,default,pd.html

it smelled good, was shiny, not dry and still bounced although im a fine haired lady.


----------



## Saludable84

coolsista-paris

Ive had crown breakage as a result of moisture overload. Just be sure to keep it balanced in that area and stay on top of trimming it. I had my crown at inches and 2 years later its below my shoulders. It should be longer, but I cut splits along the way. Just be patient with it, it will grow back.


----------



## coolsista-paris

sunnieb said:


> coolsista-paris - Welcome!  I love your shine!
> 
> I usually clarify and do a light protein dc the first wash after a relaxer, just to continue strengthening my strands.
> 
> You reminded me that I need to bump the reveal thread.



oh thanks. then im gonna clarify newt week with my ors creamy aloe vera and use my apoghee 2 min. should i then dc with moisture after the protein?

OH AND I MUST POST IN THE REVEAL THREAD. when i find it


----------



## sunnieb

coolsista-paris said:


> oh thanks. then im gonna clarify newt week with my ors creamy aloe vera and use my apoghee 2 min. should i then dc with moisture after the protein?


coolsista-paris - you can do a moisture dc right after if you want, but I usually don't.  I just rotate between moisture and protein dc to keep the balance.


----------



## coolsista-paris

sunnieb said:


> coolsista-paris - you can do a moisture dc right after if you want, but I usually don't.  I just rotate between moisture and protein dc to keep the balance.



oh i see. maybe i had protein overload. I only used apoghee 2 min when i conditionned. I dont have a moisturizing dc.
Every moisturizing dc i find has protien in it 

as a natural aubrey organics didnt have slip so i hated it. but then again i think there was protein in the moisturizin conditionners too.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Saludable84 said:


> coolsista-paris
> 
> Ive had crown breakage as a result of moisture overload. Just be sure to keep it balanced in that area and stay on top of trimming it. I had my crown at inches and 2 years later its below my shoulders. It should be longer, but I cut splits along the way. Just be patient with it, it will grow back.



it is something hard to deal with when you realize the mess at the crown. I felt bad, stupid for not reallizing how bad it was.
I realized when it was too late. That will teach me a lesson. I have to alternate with moisture condit not just my aphoghee 2 min.
I cut my crown area backt to like ear length and neck length. Ridiculous.. but no choice now, its gone and i have to fight to get it back.
thanks for your advice


----------



## Babygrowth

Ladies,  I need your help. I have an interview on Monday at an establishment that requires you to look very spiffy so I'm thinking about taking out my braids. Do y'all think if I take my braids out tonight, base my scalp and all that tmrw and relax on Saturday night that it would be too much?


----------



## PureSilver

Babygrowth said:


> Ladies,  I need your help. I have an interview on Monday at an establishment that requires you to look very spiffy so I'm thinking about taking out my braids. Do y'all think if I take my braids out tonight, base my scalp and all that tmrw and relax on Saturday night that it would be too much?



My stylist told me its ok to remove braids and relax the same day, I went in a week later to relax though i did not have them in for more than a week. Depending on how your hair looks, if its still fresh, maybe you could try doing a neat low bun. I have learned the hard way by doing things to my hair in a rush or because i'm anxious. What if (god forbid) you don't get the job and you end up suffering a huge setback?


----------



## Babygrowth

PureSilver said:


> My stylist told me its ok to remove braids and relax the same day, I wanted a week later to relax though i did not have them in for more than a week. Depending on how your hair looks, if its still fresh, maybe you could try doing a neat low bun. I have learned the hard way by doing things to my hair in a rush or because i'm anxious. What if (god forbid) you don't get the job and you end up suffering a huge setback?


I don't want a set back but I've been itching to take these out anyway. These are too bulky to do a low neat bun. It will look like a birds nest on the back of my head! Lol! I will just have to take my time. Two days in between is better than the same day.


----------



## PureSilver

sunnieb said:


> coolsista-paris - Welcome!  I love your shine!
> 
> I usually clarify and do a light protein dc the first wash after a relaxer, just to continue strengthening my strands.
> 
> You reminded me that I need to bump the reveal thread.




sunnieb i relaxed last saturday and my stylist  gave me a protein treatment. I'll have to ask her the name of it. My first wash is tomorrow evening and i'd love to use DE restore vitamin treatment because my hair is very fine and feels fragile. Also i normally use BSoda to clarify when i was natural and it made my hair clean, so my question is 

Do you think the DE restore vitamin treatment would be too much to use after washing tomorrow given that my stylist  gave me a 2min protein treatment after my relaxer?

What else could i use to clarify?

Reveal pics coming soon.


----------



## sunnieb

Babygrowth said:


> Ladies,  I need your help. I have an interview on Monday at an establishment that requires you to look very spiffy so I'm thinking about taking out my braids. Do y'all think if I take my braids out tonight, base my scalp and all that tmrw and relax on Saturday night that it would be too much?



Babygrowth I've never had braids, but I have some relaxed braid-wearers in my family.

I don't think they would chance getting a relaxer so soon after braid removal.  Does the hair need to "rest"???  I say, take your braids out, give your hair alot of TLC tomorrow (pre-poo, clarify, heavy dc, etc.) and style your hair from there for the interview.

No need to relax just for an interview.


----------



## sunnieb

PureSilver said:


> i relaxed last saturday and my stylist  gave me a protein treatment. I'll have to ask her the name of it. My first wash is tomorrow evening and i'd love to use DE restore vitamin treatment because my hair is very fine and feels fragile. Also i normally use BSoda to clarify when i was natural and it made my hair clean, so my question is
> 
> Do you think the DE restore vitamin treatment would be too much to use after washing tomorrow given that my stylist  gave me a 2min protein treatment after my relaxer?
> 
> What else could i use to clarify?



PureSilver I am a believer in using what works for your hair. 

I clarify with Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo.  I think it's important to use some sort of protein the first wash after relaxing.  I do a mid-protein treatment for 5 minutes during my relaxer process, so the 2 minute protein treatment is fine.


----------



## Babygrowth

sunnieb said:


> Babygrowth I've never had braids, but I have some relaxed braid-wearers in my family.
> 
> I don't think they would chance getting a relaxer so soon after braid removal.  Does the hair need to "rest"???  I say, take your braids out, give your hair alot of TLC tomorrow (pre-poo, clarify, heavy dc, etc.) and style your hair from there for the interview.
> 
> No need to relax just for an interview.



Ooookkkkkk.... lol. Maybe I will try to rollerset and flat iron my roots and wait a week to relax. My hair does need some serious attention.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Babygrowth said:


> Ooookkkkkk.... lol. Maybe I will try to rollerset and flat iron my roots and wait a week to relax. My hair does need some serious attention.



i think its better to wait before relaxing.
flat iron for the moment.

i understand you. i had an interview 2 weeks ago and i took down my crochets. flat ironned. relaxer my virgin hair just yesterday.


----------



## Saludable84

DH has the cutest little cousin. She is half Dominican half Jamaican. Her Afro puff is just adorable. Really wish I could throw  a DC  and soft set gel on it though.


----------



## Hyacinthe

So Im relaxing my hair its 5:35 am already 3/4 into the process.

Sent from galaxy S 2 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

Hyacinthe said:


> So Im relaxing my hair its 5:35 am already 3/4 into the process.
> 
> Sent from galaxy S 2 using LHCF



Hyacinthe cool!  Be sure to post pics!


----------



## syncerelyhis

Hey y'all checking in! Went to Sally's for black Friday and cleaned up. Bought a 1 1/2 in gvp ionic flat iron and got the gvp blow dryer free. Then they gave me another flat iron by PluggedIn for free since i spent $45 - somebody is getting that bad boy for Christmas.

So last night i ironed my hair with my new gvp on 300 degrees (the lowest setting).....and my hair is Silky Silky Silky.....i am so excited! My hair is so thick and normally it takes HEAT to get straight.


----------



## Saludable84

syncerelyhis said:


> Hey y'all checking in! Went to Sally's for black Friday and cleaned up. Bought a 1 1/2 in gvp ionic flat iron and got the gvp blow dryer free. Then they gave me another flat iron by PluggedIn for free since i spent $45 - somebody is getting that bad boy for Christmas.  So last night i ironed my hair with my new gvp on 300 degrees (the lowest setting).....and my hair is Silky Silky Silky.....i am so excited! My hair is so thick and normally it takes HEAT to get straight.



300 is good. I ironed last week on 320 and it still left volume. Any pictures?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mahsiah

You girls should try a product from the Novex line. They are really good. It's a brazilian hair treatment. Like Kanechom.


----------



## grow

Relaxed ladies: 

What is the best flat iron ever for you?

I'm in the market for a new flat iron and with all of the different versions (ionic, ceramic, steam, etc...) it would be better to hear your reccomendations first, so please chime in.

Thanks!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I hear most say the ionic ceramic ones, but personally I have a 100% ceramic one! I forgot the name of it but it like a from a singer's line and paid $99 for it


----------



## syncerelyhis

Saludable84 said:


> 300 is good. I ironed last week on 320 and it still left volume. Any pictures?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Excuse the lack of makeup


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Do any of you ladies have fine hair?  Sometimes I feel like Ill never reach certain lengths (natural or relaxed) because my hair is so fine.  I know theres a fine hair thread but I believe most of those ladies are natural.


----------



## Babygrowth

syncerelyhis said:


> Hey y'all checking in! Went to Sally's for black Friday and cleaned up. Bought a 1 1/2 in gvp ionic flat iron and got the gvp blow dryer free. Then they gave me another flat iron by PluggedIn for free since i spent $45 - somebody is getting that bad boy for Christmas.
> 
> So last night i ironed my hair with my new gvp on 300 degrees (the lowest setting).....and my hair is Silky Silky Silky.....i am so excited! My hair is so thick and normally it takes HEAT to get straight.



Dag I can't believe I missed this. I need a new flat iron and blowdryer! Thats a good deal. Your hair is beautiful and so are you without makeup!


----------



## SuchaLady

grow said:


> Relaxed ladies:  What is the best flat iron ever for you?  I'm in the market for a new flat iron and with all of the different versions (ionic, ceramic, steam, etc...) it would be better to hear your reccomendations first, so please chime in.  Thanks!



FHI has my hair like  
A cheaper alternative is a Babyliss Pro.


----------



## Saludable84

tapioca_pudding said:


> Do any of you ladies have fine hair?  Sometimes I feel like Ill never reach certain lengths (natural or relaxed) because my hair is so fine.  I know theres a fine hair thread but I believe most of those ladies are natural.



You just have to be diligent with your regimen. You probably should be using protein on an as needed basis and keep it to mild proteins. Maintain good moisture as well.

My hair is the opposite; I have thick strands and have to use protein more often despite it being Low Po and I have to spend longer getting moisture in my hair, but I cannot really use it throughout the week. Looking as to how we are opposite, you should maintain good moisture and use protein less often.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Saludable84 said:


> You just have to be diligent with your regimen. You probably should be using protein on an as needed basis and keep it to mild proteins. Maintain good moisture as well.  My hair is the opposite; I have thick strands and have to use protein more often despite it being Low Po and I have to spend longer getting moisture in my hair, but I cannot really use it throughout the week. Looking as to how we are opposite, you should maintain good moisture and use protein less often.



Thank you SO much for that input!! I wasnt sure which side to err on, moisture or protein.  My hair seems to like protein but I worry about getting too much of it, especially since I get in a couple protein shakes a day after my workouts.  So I will make sure to up my moisture game.


----------



## Mahsiah

tapioca_pudding said:


> Do any of you ladies have fine hair?  Sometimes I feel like Ill never reach certain lengths (natural or relaxed) because my hair is so fine.  I know theres a fine hair thread but I believe most of those ladies are natural.



Yes. My hair is so fine that some strands are almost invisible on my hand


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Mahsiah said:


> Yes. My hair is so fine that some strands are almost invisible on my hand


 

Mahsiah - How do you maintain length? Has it been hard for you to reach certain lengths?  I would love your point of view.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## grow

SuchaLady said:


> FHI has my hair like
> A cheaper alternative is a Babyliss Pro.



Thank you so much for the tip!

I believe I know where I can find Babyliss, but FHI....what's that? Does it steam iron your hair or have you tried those?
I'm also wondering if they have it in europe....


----------



## Mahsiah

tapioca_pudding said:


> Mahsiah - How do you maintain length? Has it been hard for you to reach certain lengths?  I would love your point of view.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I really don't know. Probably just making sure my hair is moisturized and everything. I co wash alot but right now I'm protective styling. I also use growth aids. I'm pretty sure my hair would have been at my goal if I protective styled earlier.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

grow said:


> Relaxed ladies:
> 
> What is the best flat iron ever for you?
> 
> I'm in the market for a new flat iron and with all of the different versions (ionic, ceramic, steam, etc...) it would be better to hear your reccomendations first, so please chime in.
> 
> Thanks!



Whatever you choose, make sure its 100% ceramic or pure ceramic.


----------



## Babygrowth

I suck at flatironing my hair. Not only do I need a new iron I need to detangle better. Some of my hair is soft and flowy the rest is crunchy. I will be pinning it up until I cowash on Wednesday.


----------



## mochalocks

just ordered a Chi flat iron, I've been wanting one for the longest time now- got it on sale at ulta.com.

 I Hope it is as good as I keep reading/hearing about.


----------



## Mahsiah

Relaxed girl with full waist (hip?) length hair
www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l5kDOVrsf0


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> Relaxed girl with full waist (hip?) length hair www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l5kDOVrsf0



Girl, that's tbl. Maybe one day huh? I'm gonna try but I have no hopes of ever maintaining TBL hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mahsiah

I missing wearing my hair. Winter needs to leave.


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> I missing wearing my hair. Winter needs to leave.



I feel the same way and winter hasn't even started.


----------



## coolsista-paris

i just finished my hair ( pre poo, shampoo and dc)  and this is 1 week post virgin relaxer.

i thought id have no texture in my hair as it was bone straight last week but i am air drying and it jas texture. cool.  i guess it was the blow dry+ flat irôn last Week.
the stylist had used dark and lovely amla relaxer. no lye, it was fine.
i just dc with the amla moisturizing conditioner (dark and lovely + a little shea butter) hair came out like silk!!!!!!!! so soft. 
air drying is leaving more volume.
that conditioner i used smells yummy!

pics: 

happy for the blunt cut she did
View attachment 235823


blow drying leaves volume and im realizîng its not as short as i thought (good)! hope december 2014 will be bsl-mbl
View attachment 235825


closer look
View attachment 235827

i will trim a few times though.


----------



## divachyk

At salon, so far so good. Tangles were reasonable. Next up, trim. Deets to come later.


----------



## Mahsiah

Saludable84 said:


> I feel the same way and winter hasn't even started.



right! But the length that we'll retain is worth it


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

please tag me in your reveal. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## MizzBFly

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk
> 
> please tag me in your reveal. I can't wait to see it!



Arms stretched out to the sky..me to me to!


----------



## D.Lisha

MizzBFly said:


> Arms stretched out to the sky..me to me to!


 
Add me in the mix as well!


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk, I'm waiting as well 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

There is a league of us that want to see. No pressure, but.........


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk  There is a league of us that want to see. No pressure, but.........



No pressure.... Right. She need to put some pep in that step!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84 said:


> No pressure.... Right. She need to put some pep in that step!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I was thinking it, but you said it


----------



## divachyk

Yall are too much.... I do appreciate the love. I'll ETA mentions in just a bit. 

I'm blog posting these tomorrow with details about my visit. I was relaxed with a new relaxer...brand: Naked.

sunnieb EnExitStageLeft MileHighDiva Saludable84 D.Lisha MizzBFly Luprisi baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Nix08 Cherry89 Jobwright pre_medicalrulz  -- did I capture everyone? Sorry if I mistakenly left you off.

I got kinda a U shape going and love it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

IT LOOKS AWESOME! I see you got the U action you've been looking for. I seriously cannot wait until my hair is WL. CONGRATS!


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft, thanks En. I love the shape and didn't forfeit much length. Maybe I can stop whining and complaining. You're fiyah in that siggy! #alladat!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@divachyk 

THANK YOU!

What did she use? Your hair seems alot more voluminous.


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft, relaxer: Naked. I was using Design Essentials previously. Shampoo/Condition: Pureology vs. whatever the other salon used (Dudley's, I think). All other factors remain equal. I always get a hood dry / blow dry / trim. My hair does have more volume for some reason.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

What do you think it is? 

It could be the relaxer. Naked is a awesome line. I use to use their conditioner back in the back,back days. It was like $30 though erplexed. So i quickly let it go .


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk looking good!  How does your hair feel compared to last touch-up?  I've never heard of that brand relaxer, is it a new line?  Does the Naked relaxer have a mid-protein step?


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk
> 
> What do you think it is?
> 
> It could be the relaxer. Naked is a awesome line. I use to use their conditioner back in the back,back days. It was like $30 though erplexed. So i quickly let it go .





MileHighDiva said:


> divachyk looking good!  How does your hair feel compared to last touch-up?  I've never heard of that brand relaxer, is it a new line?  Does the Naked relaxer have a mid-protein step?



EnExitStageLeft, it very well may. I just finished writing my blog post and didn't even get a chance to discuss the relaxer. I'll have to post that on another day to compare Naked vs. DE. 

MileHighDiva, it feels healthier. No breakage when I run fingers through or comb (not yet anyway). I had never heard of Naked until a few months ago. I'm glad EnExitStageLeft heard of it. Naked seems to be the new thing around here and I'm starting to see it offered by a variety of salons. It's called Naked by Essations. She did a mid-step protein (not sure from what brand/product line) and it hardened the hair like aphogee 2 step. I had asked her so many other questions before getting to the protein step, I didn't ask the brand/name of the mid-step. I know I can get the answer at any time if I find I'm having issues though. SN: The other stylist didn't use a protein that hardened.


----------



## NGraceO

divachyk said:


> EnExitStageLeft, it very well may. I just finished writing my blog post and didn't even get a chance to discuss the relaxer. I'll have to post that on another day to compare Naked vs. DE.  MileHighDiva, it feels healthier. No breakage when I run fingers through or comb (not yet anyway). I had never heard of Naked until a few months ago. I'm glad EnExitStageLeft heard of it. Naked seems to be the new thing around here and I'm starting to see it offered by a variety of salons. It's called Naked by Essations. She did a mid-step protein (not sure from what brand/product line) and it hardened the hair like aphogee 2 step. I had asked her so many other questions before getting to the protein step, I didn't ask the brand/name of the mid-step. I know I can get the answer at any time if I find I'm having issues though. SN: The other stylist didn't use a protein that hardened.



How Long did she leave the mid step protein treatment on?  Did she put you under the dryer?

NGraceO


----------



## mschristine

Air drying my hair is a pain...maybe I should rethink this whole wearing my hair down today idea


----------



## Lymegreen

Got a relaxer yesterday and my edges seem so thin!  I think I got some chemical breakage from the way the stylist applied the relaxer. 

I need another stylist.   

But, I'm full shoulder length - about 1 inch lower than collarbone which is nice.


----------



## brownb83

I'm going to flat iron end of may for my son's b day. It's a mile stone to keep me excited.


----------



## MizzBFly

thanks for sharing divachyk- your hair is gorgs!!

patiently twiddiling my thumbs to get there too


----------



## Mahsiah

divachyk said:


> Yall are too much.... I do appreciate the love. I'll ETA mentions in just a bit.
> 
> I'm blog posting these tomorrow with details about my visit. I was relaxed with a new relaxer...brand: Naked.
> 
> sunnieb EnExitStageLeft MileHighDiva Saludable84 D.Lisha MizzBFly Luprisi baddison DominicanBrazilian82 Nix08 Cherry89 Jobwright pre_medicalrulz  -- did I capture everyone? Sorry if I mistakenly left you off.
> 
> I got kinda a U shape going and love it.


divachyk was this on blow dried or air dried hair?


----------



## PureSilver

no tag for me but i hopped on over to the blog and your results are beautiful!


----------



## divachyk

I'm so sorry PureSilver :-( I didn't mean to leave you off


----------



## PureSilver

@givachyk It's fine, i just clicked the link to your blog and fed my longing  Glad you got great results and i too need to read up on the de-calcification treatment.


----------



## divachyk

MizzBFly said:


> thanks for sharing divachyk- your hair is gorgs!!
> 
> patiently twiddiling my thumbs to get there too



Thank you so much MizzBFly!! 



Mahsiah said:


> divachyk was this on blow dried or air dried hair?



Mahsiah, blow dried hair.


----------



## divachyk

NGraceO said:


> How Long did she leave the mid step protein treatment on?  Did she put you under the dryer?
> 
> NGraceO



NGraceO, roughly 10-15 mins.



PureSilver said:


> It's fine, i just clicked the link to your blog and fed my longing  Glad you got great results and i too need to read up on the de-calcification treatment.



PureSilver, I will ask her more on this when I return. I tried googling the topic but haven't come up with much. She mentioned it removes calcium deposits and the waxy feel from the hair. I was asking so many other questions that I didn't want to overwhelm her on my first visit back.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> I'm so sorry PureSilver :-( I didn't mean to leave you off



She forgot me too lol


----------



## PureSilver

divachyk if you ever decided to flat iron, don't forget to tag me hunnie


----------



## Mahsiah

So many sponge rollers, don't know what to do with them..


----------



## NGraceO

I hope I'm not speaking to soon, but I might have found a new staple and . . Hydrolyzed keratin, where have you been all my life!?! Well, hair journey.

NGraceO


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady, I'm slipping. I thought I tagged everyone that told me to. Charge it to my mind not my heart. 

I will do PureSilver.


----------



## NGraceO

I have my sights set in a FHI Platform with 1 3/4 in plates that I would love to use to do my Dec length check (originally I decided to stay away from heat until WL, but I can't resist the urge to see my progress by ending the year with a good flat iron LC vs a stretching LC). 

Any experiences with FHI ladies? Good and bad welcome. The world of flat irons is a daunting one for me.

NGraceO


----------



## Saludable84

Today's style:

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

NGraceO said:


> I have my sights set in a FHI Platform with 1 3/4 in plates that I would love to use to do my Dec length check (originally I decided to stay away from heat until WL, but I can't resist the urge to see my progress by ending the year with a good flat iron LC vs a stretching LC).  Any experiences with FHI ladies? Good and bad welcome. The world of flat irons is a daunting one for me.  NGraceO



Buy it. Lol it gets my hair fresh relaxer straight. I'm glad you mentioned this because I owe another poster in this thread pictures. I have to go back a few pages to find her name.


----------



## NGraceO

SuchaLady said:


> Buy it. Lol it gets my hair fresh relaxer straight. I'm glad you mentioned this because I owe another poster in this thread pictures. I have to go back a few pages to find her name.



THANK YOU!! How long have you had it? And where did u purchase urs?

NGraceO


----------



## Mahsiah

So I only wash my hair once a week since it's winter and I'm protective styling. I also work out everyday from 30 to 60 min. But I do the ghe method afterwards. I don't really comb my hair during that week. Maybe only 1 time.  I think I had extra shed hairs this week and my scalp was also itching more than usual. Like on tuesday (i washed that sunday) I detangled my hair when it was dry with a wide tooth comb. I had like 100 hairs. When I detangled and washed today I had like 200! I did oil my scalp every time it itched..

Do you guys think this all just a coincidence? Has anyone else shed extra from sweat?

I guess I'll just have to find out at the end of this week to see if anything changes.


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> So I only wash my hair once a week since it's winter and I'm protective styling. I also work out everyday from 30 to 60 min. But I do the ghe method afterwards. I don't really comb my hair during that week. Maybe only 1 time.  I think I had extra shed hairs this week and my scalp was also itching more than usual. Like on tuesday (i washed that sunday) I detangled my hair when it was dry with a wide tooth comb. I had like 100 hairs. When I detangled and washed today I had like 200! I did oil my scalp every time it itched..  Do you guys think this all just a coincidence? Has anyone else shed extra from sweat?  I guess I'll just have to find out at the end of this week to see if anything changes.



That actually did happen to me. I didn't notice that much, but I noticed the extra shedding. It happens to me when I DC with a plastic cap as well. For me, I know sweating and my scalp are a no-no. The GHE did not work well for me though that's why I stopped it. It just irritated my scalp something fierce.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

NGraceO said:


> THANK YOU!! How long have you had it? And where did u purchase urs?  NGraceO



I actually just bought it. My stylist uses it and I couldn't help but wonder how she got my hair so freaking straight. Any salon in the mall should have it. I believe my came from Regis.


----------



## Mahsiah

Saludable84 said:


> That actually did happen to me. I didn't notice that much, but I noticed the extra shedding. It happens to me when I DC with a plastic cap as well. For me, I know sweating and my scalp are a no-no. The GHE did not work well for me though that's why I stopped it. It just irritated my scalp something fierce.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



*Sigh* guess I try co washing in braids. I've gotten so lazy with my hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

Im rethinking this possible t-r-a-n-s-i-t-i-o-n. I do not like my hair fuzzy.  My hair is thick enough on its own so the extra newgrowth being frizzy is driving me up the wall. All the recent relaxer remarks are making me want to stay relaxed even more sometimes


----------



## sunnieb

SuchaLady said:


> Im rethinking this possible t-r-a-n-s-i-t-i-o-n. I do not like my hair fuzzy.  My hair is thick enough on its own so the extra newgrowth being frizzy is driving me up the wall. *All the recent relaxer remarks are making me want to stay relaxed even more sometimes*



Take your time.  There's no rush.  Think of it as a long stretch.  If you decide to relax, so what.  If you keep on transitioning, cool.

Yeah, the bolded has been rubbing me the wrong way for years.  I love it though.  I'm on a mission to grow some beautiful, healthy, long relaxed hurr.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady, we will support you relaxed or natural. It's all love.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady

Someone asked me the other day why I still go so hard for Relaxed Heads. 

I just responded with, "Why would I not?".

I'm sure that pissed her right off


----------



## niknakmac

sweetnikki_6 said:


> Relaxed this morning 11 weeks.  I'm thinking about a cut.




I did yall.  I was ready for a change and got a cute new cut yesterday.  I'm hoping I don't regret it this morning when I take my wrap down.

Here it is.


----------



## loveafterwar

Thanks to the post office for delivering my dryer at 7 last night after I went there yesterday morning to try to pick it up 0_0 *end sarcasm. Relaxer day is here finally. I'll be trying Nairobi for the first time instead of my usual Mizani.


----------



## SuchaLady

I probably wont relax now just because I dont like making decisions while Im frustrated with my hair.  Yeah and in 2013 I thought we were over the relaxer shade. Its always the same person too 




sunnieb said:


> Take your time.  There's no rush.  Think of it as a long stretch.  If you decide to relax, so what.  If you keep on transitioning, cool.
> 
> Yeah, the bolded has been rubbing me the wrong way for years.  I love it though.  I'm on a mission to grow some beautiful, healthy, long relaxed hurr.




Thank you  I love all of you as well  Glad to see our hair is doing well after your TU 



divachyk said:


> SuchaLady, we will support you relaxed or natural. It's all love.




Agreed! I will always love my relaxed hair! Its treated me so well over the years. I just minimized my relaxers over time and wondered why bother anymore at all. I might be bothering soon 



EnExitStageLeft said:


> SuchaLady
> 
> Someone asked me the other day why I still go so hard for Relaxed Heads.
> 
> I just responded with, "Why would I not?".
> 
> I'm sure that pissed her right off


----------



## Mahsiah

I'd probably transition to natural when I'm older. 

Until then I shall keep foolin people to think I'm already natural 



SuchaLady said:


> Agreed! I will always love my relaxed hair! Its treated me so well over the years. I just minimized my relaxers over time and wondered why bother anymore at all. I might be bothering soon



Glad to know you won't get that new natural attitude that claims relaxers are satanic, like some people


----------



## Lilmama1011

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I did yall.  I was ready for a change and got a cute new cut yesterday.  I'm hoping I don't regret it this morning when I take my wrap down.  Here it is.


it looks nice and healthy. What's that thing called around your neck sweetnikki_6


----------



## niknakmac

Lilmama1011 said:


> it looks nice and healthy. What's that thing called around your neck sweetnikki_6



It's a sequin collar. DH likes to call it a bib.  It looks really good with button down shirts too.


----------



## Lilmama1011

sweetnikki_6 said:


> It's a sequin collar. DH likes to call it a bib.  It looks really good with button down shirts too.



It's cute, it adds a pretty touch to your shirt


----------



## jgirl3

I'm new so I'm coming here to say hi! ~Newly informed full SL relaxed head over here

I am facing a slight bout of dryness due to my highlighted top of my head. I know I know, chemicals on top of more chemicals is bad but I wanted to treat myself lol. My hair is still doing ok, but as I said in my "please help a new girl out" thread, I'm just trying to work on my short sides.


----------



## Lilmama1011

jgirl3 said:


> I'm new so I'm coming here to say hi! ~Newly informed full SL relaxed head over here  I am facing a slight bout of dryness due to my highlighted top of my head. I know I know, chemicals on top of more chemicals is bad but I wanted to treat myself lol. My hair is still doing ok, but as I said in my "please help a new girl out" thread, I'm just trying to work on my short sides.


  Moisturize and seal twice a day, deep condition after every wash, or co wash until the health of your hair improves. I had high lights and colored my hair and my hair never broke off. I just moisturize and seal before bed and when I was leaving out the door and I deep condition all the time jgirl3


----------



## Saludable84

jgirl3 said:


> I'm new so I'm coming here to say hi! ~Newly informed full SL relaxed head over here
> 
> I am facing a slight bout of dryness due to my highlighted top of my head. I know I know, chemicals on top of more chemicals is bad but I wanted to treat myself lol. My hair is still doing ok, but as I said in my "please help a new girl out" thread, I'm just trying to work on my short sides.



My sides have always been shorter than the rest of may hair. I got over it because its pointless to let it catch up unless I am at my goal length. Just let them do their thang or you'll be have "growth stunts" for a long time. 

If you have a small color patch, you should be fine. If anything, I have always wondered how drying hair due to dye and using a rinse in that color after the damage has been done can actually help the hair. Most people turn to protein, but I have always felt that Henna prevails in the real hair repair department.


----------



## Mahsiah

Im totally getting me a curling wand next year. and instead of brushing the hair ill use a wide tooth/pick to make the hair big
www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuSBZ8wWj4Q


----------



## jgirl3

Saludable84 well I use cassia sometimes, is that alright? I just don't want to get that red tinge that I know henna can give. And it's hard not to stress out about my sides lol. I see so many ladies here with even length hair and I for the life of me can't understand why my side hair is so slow and picky 

Lilmama1011 Well I've been trying to up my moisture game up so hopefully I'll bounce back to "normal" in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Guinan

Mahsiah said:


> Im totally getting me a curling wand next year. and instead of brushing the hair ill use a wide tooth/pick to make the hair big
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuSBZ8wWj4Q


 
Mahsiah, I just bought a curling wand from Target for only 14.99. I haven't tried it yet, cause I'm alittle scared that I'm going to burn my hair off. Maybe I'll try it this week.


----------



## Guinan

My braids are officially out and I still have not ordered my relaxer yet. I'll def need to order it this week, if I want to relax in Jan. I cannot wait to relax my hair. I have been dreaming about having straight roots the whole time I was in braids.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady, I thought about transitioning when my hair was akkking all kinds of funky. The recent relaxer reset my clock and I'm all good with being relaxed.



Saludable84 said:


> Today's style:  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Saludable84, yes hunty!!! Rock it. Work it. Yup!


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady 
I'm also questioning the T word 
My workout frequency has gone down significantly because I'm trying to maintain these blowouts  and race season is coming up next spring , what will I do for a half marathon?Lol my roots can't stay straight for a half haha hayle nah 
I feel like relaxed hair is much better for daily running and working out. I don't know what I'm gonna do I'm so frustrated

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> SuchaLady, I thought about transitioning when my hair was akkking all kinds of funky. The recent relaxer reset my clock and I'm all good with being relaxed.



I have no idea what I'm doing. I think I'm gonna put my hair away for I roll up in here rocking a Cesar   ETA: maybe I will go ahead and relax in May or June. *deep sigh*


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> SuchaLady I'm also questioning the T word My workout frequency has gone down significantly because I'm trying to maintain these blowouts  and race season is coming up next spring , what will I do for a half marathon?Lol my roots can't stay straight for a half haha hayle nah I feel like relaxed hair is much better for daily running and working out. I don't know what I'm gonna do I'm so frustrated  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



My family is gonna jump for joy when/if I relax my hair  I'm so close to one year post though (February/March). We are both frustrated my dear.


----------



## Saludable84

jgirl3 said:


> Saludable84 well I use cassia sometimes, is that alright? I just don't want to get that red tinge that I know henna can give. And it's hard not to stress out about my sides lol. I see so many ladies here with even length hair and I for the life of me can't understand why my side hair is so slow and picky  Lilmama1011 Well I've been trying to up my moisture game up so hopefully I'll bounce back to "normal" in a couple of weeks.



I love cassia. Mixed it with yogurt from time to time with good results. I know the pain of growing out sides but Sista With Real Hair has a video on that and her sides never catch up. I have the same issue. I just let them do their thang as long as they are healthy. As your hair gets longer, you will probably worry about it less.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Thinking about doing henna once a month. I like the color it gives plus the strength etc.  Just have to figure out how to balance it with moisture cuz I know it can dry the holy crap outta ya hair.

Sometimes I have to do a search for long haired relaxed ladies, because every time I see someone with long hair, they tell me that they're natural.  I need motivation lol.  Gonna look on YouTube.


----------



## FelaShrine

divachyk said:


> SuchaLady, I thought about transitioning when my hair was akkking all kinds of funky. The recent relaxer reset my clock and I'm all good with being relaxed.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludable84, yes hunty!!! Rock it. Work it. Yup!



Just got back to date with your blog and your hair grew so much and the touch up looks soo nice. you better not leave this stylist ever again 

I need to learn about this de-calcification this, since my last one was no-lye. Im getting a touch up next month so please let us know (here or on blog) how the Naked is working for you


----------



## Mahsiah

Hey ladies if you ever need some relaxed hair porn (  ) just look up relaxedhairbeauties tag on instagram.
http://web.stagram.com/tag/relaxedhairbeauties/


----------



## Saludable84

tapioca_pudding said:


> Thinking about doing henna once a month. I like the color it gives plus the strength etc.  Just have to figure out how to balance it with moisture cuz I know it can dry the holy crap outta ya hair.  Sometimes I have to do a search for long haired relaxed ladies, because every time I see someone with long hair, they tell me that they're natural.  I need motivation lol.  Gonna look on YouTube.



Just treat henna like protein. That's all. I did that and it worked well. Couldn't do it weekly, only monthly.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk

Your accent is so Midwest/southern. I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

TY so much Saludable84! I think I sound country. I'm a southerner, born and raised.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

@divachyk

SOUTHERNERS UNITE!


----------



## SuchaLady

Hey yawllllllllllllllll 




EnExitStageLeft said:


> @divachyk
> 
> SOUTHERNERS UNITE!


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft SuchaLady ---- UNITE!


----------



## mochalocks

Mahsiah said:


> Hey ladies if you ever need some relaxed hair porn (  ) just look up relaxedhairbeauties tag on instagram.
> http://web.stagram.com/tag/relaxedhairbeauties/



 All that beautiful hair!!!


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

Getting my hair relaxed again after being natural for close to 4 yrs....question....i did a hard protein treatment 1 wk before the relaxer ....When I get the relaxer after rinsing it out should I do the apogee 2 min reconstructor..or just wait a week after relaxing?


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> TY so much Saludable84! I think I sound country. I'm a southerner, born and raised.



EnExitStageLeft makes fun of my accent though I really do not have one. Its you guys that sound weird!


----------



## Saludable84

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Getting my hair relaxed again after being natural for close to 4 yrs....question....i did a hard protein treatment 1 wk before the relaxer ....When I get the relaxer after rinsing it out should I do the apogee 2 min reconstructor..or just wait a week after relaxing?



Since its the two minutes it shouldn't hurt. If it was harder, Id say no.


----------



## Nix08

NinasLongAmbition I agree with Saludable84  Welcome by the way


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84, I know we sound weird. We have our own language.

Welcome NinasLongAmbition


----------



## Mahsiah

mochalocks said:


> All that beautiful hair!!!



You know finding relaxed hair porn is like finding a needle in a haystack!


----------



## NGraceO

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Getting my hair relaxed again after being natural for close to 4 yrs....question....i did a hard protein treatment 1 wk before the relaxer ....When I get the relaxer after rinsing it out should I do the apogee 2 min reconstructor..or just wait a week after relaxing?


  I'd  still do the 2 minute. Can't have too much protein as a newly relaxed head IMO. Anywho, welcome  !!!  NGraceO


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84 said:


> @EnExitStageLeft makes fun of my accent though I really do not have one. Its you guys that sound weird!



Your accent is so cute lol!

AND WE DO NOT! *flips hair*


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Your accent is so cute lol!  AND WE DO NOT! *flips hair*


 EnExitStageLeft #teamhairflip


----------



## PureSilver

http://www.pinterest.com/nellayella/relaxed-hair-can-be-healthy-too/

I'm so glad i joined pinterest, i swear my head is going to explode form porn. I need DELIVERANCE!!


----------



## brownb83

PureSilver said:


> http://www.pinterest.com/nellayella/relaxed-hair-can-be-healthy-too/
> 
> I'm so glad i joined pinterest, i swear my head is going to explode form porn. I need DELIVERANCE!!



Look I just joined.

Look at gawd!!!! This womens hair wow.


----------



## Lilmama1011

brownb83 said:


> Look I just joined.
> 
> Look at gawd!!!! This womens hair wow.



i joined as well, is it like instagram with just pictures?


----------



## Mahsiah

http://www.pinterest.com/mahsiahamanii/

that's mine. give me all of urs so I'll follow


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> http://www.pinterest.com/mahsiahamanii/
> 
> that's mine. give me all of urs so I'll follow



here is mine 

http://www.pinterest.com/bonitalilmama/

Mahsiah i will follow you


----------



## brownb83

Lilmama1011 said:


> i joined as well, is it like instagram with just pictures?



Yeah it looks like it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i have no idea what im doing on pin interest.  when you pin something what does that mean, because they asked for a title,  is that just taking a pic and captioning it?


----------



## Mahsiah

Lilmama1011 said:


> i have no idea what im doing on pin interest.  when you pin something what does that mean, because they asked for a title,  is that just taking a pic and captioning it?


u see other pics or search for pics that u like. when u see a pic u pin it. u don't always have to put a caption


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Im thinking about adding cowashing once per week to see if that ups my moisture levels.  #random Just have to figure out if I should do it after my workout or in the evening before bed.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver

http://www.pinterest.com/diamondsk/
this is mine but its mainly food and scenery a few things hair

addind some drool worth pics







 This is just cute and lovely at the same time


----------



## SuchaLady

Oooooooh! Thanks! let me go peruse this board a little more 

My hair looks like this every single day 







My mommy hates it 



PureSilver said:


> http://www.pinterest.com/nellayella/relaxed-hair-can-be-healthy-too/
> 
> I'm so glad i joined pinterest, i swear my head is going to explode form porn. I need DELIVERANCE!!


----------



## SuchaLady

Your hair is looking amazing too PureSilver


----------



## Lilmama1011

SuchaLady said:


> Oooooooh! Thanks! let me go peruse this board a little more   My hair looks like this every single day  My mommy hates it



Love it!!!!!!!


----------



## PureSilver

I was not playing when i said i need deliverance


----------



## PureSilver

SuchaLady said:


> Your hair is looking amazing too PureSilver



Thank you, You are too kind, its my siggy pic though and not apart of the pictures attached.


----------



## Babygrowth

I'm losing my mind over there! All that shiny thick relaxed hair! Gawd!


----------



## PureSilver

Enjoy


----------



## SuchaLady

PureSilver said:


> Thank you, You are too kind, its my siggy pic though and not apart of the pictures attached.



I know I was talking about your signature. Your bun is cute and plush


----------



## Saludable84

PureSilver said:


> Thank you, You are too kind, its my siggy pic though and not apart of the pictures attached.



I'm following but I can't see much. I'll log in from my phone. The hair porn on there is official though.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver

SuchaLady Some how i have the ability to make 1'' of hair looks like 15 inches


----------



## 317537

I have a little bit of hair stuff on Pinterest as well. Here's mine  www.pinterest.com/aggielonghornmd  I followed a few of you. Love looking at the hair pics too!  Leslie  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

tapioca_pudding said:


> Thinking about doing henna once a month. I like the color it gives plus the strength etc.  Just have to figure out how to balance it with moisture cuz I know it can dry the holy crap outta ya hair.  Sometimes I have to do a search for long haired relaxed ladies, because every time I see someone with long hair, they tell me that they're natural.  I need motivation lol.  Gonna look on YouTube.


  please share when you find some. 

oh and in in order for henna to not dry my hair out i add olive oil+ amla powder+1 egg .my hair is strong and never dry but soft 

i hope this all works out on my newly relaxed head


----------



## coolsista-paris

tapioca_pudding said:


> Im thinking about adding cowashing once per week to see if that ups my moisture levels.  #random Just have to figure out if I should do it after my workout or in the evening before bed.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


im gonna try co washing too. once a week from friday.


----------



## coolsista-paris

PureSilver said:


> http://www.pinterest.com/diamondsk/ this is mine but its mainly food and scenery a few things hair  addind some drool worth pics   This is just cute and lovely at the same time



wow to that hair!!! and the last pic got me all excited!!!!


----------



## Mahsiah

I notice when i started my healthy hair journey, the healthier my hair got, the bigger it got when it was air dried. Can't wait to see my hair in a couple of months


----------



## mschristine

My scalp was itching like crazy this week and shedding. Used the Eden's bodyworks cleaning conditioner and used some aphogee 2 minute reconstructor...3 leave ins and oil later..I'm air drying and my scalp feels so much better


----------



## Mahsiah

What does built in protection mean on ors no lye relaxer?


protection from over processing?


----------



## sunnieb

Mahsiah said:


> I notice when i started my healthy hair journey, the healthier my hair got, the bigger it got when it was air dried. Can't wait to see my hair in a couple of months



Mahsiah
Yes!  Here's my airdried hair from almost 2 years ago.  You couldn't tell me nuthin' that day! 






Can't wait to see your 'big hair' pics!


----------



## Mahsiah

sunnieb said:


> Mahsiah
> Yes!  Here's my airdried hair from almost 2 years ago.  You couldn't tell me nuthin' that day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your 'big hair' pics!



Yasss!! Maybe in Feb or March


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah sunnieb 

My pony tail will just take too long to form but this is why I prefer the heat tools

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mahsiah

Saludable84 said:


> Mahsiah sunnieb
> 
> My pony tail will just take too long to form but this is why I prefer the heat tools
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



nice  and im too scared to use heat


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> too scared to use heat



With the mass on my head, its the only thing that makes it tamable. Heat isn't bad, you just need a good heat protectant. A decent flat iron won't hurt either.


----------



## PureSilver

Don't try to get me started. I've been having many thoughts about heat. I know its the debil but i want my roots straight for my long stretches and heat is the only way out. I'm thinking of using the Design Essentials silkening spray as my first heat protectant once my NG becomes too much and then find something to use in between. 

Any suggestions on excellent heat protectants Saludable84


----------



## mschristine

This hair is taking so long to airdry..grrrr


----------



## Saludable84

PureSilver said:


> Don't try to get me started. I've been having many thoughts about heat. I know its the debil but i want my roots straight for my long stretches and heat is the only way out. I'm thinking of using the Design Essentials silkening spray as my first heat protectant once my NG becomes too much and then find something to use in between.  Any suggestions on excellent heat protectants Saludable84



I live by CHI so that's all I can speak of. The keratin silk infusion is my HG before flat ironing but I don't care for it rollersetting. Redken was too heavy IMO. The aphogee green tea seems nice for direct heat styling, but is too hard for me for indirect heat.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Dshsjh4ever

Question ladies ..... How bad is hooded dryer heat in your hair???? Would weekly hooded drying be bad or destroy my hair?  And what heat protectant do u recommend ?


----------



## Cattypus1

Dshsjh4ever said:


> Question ladies ..... How bad is hooded dryer heat in your hair???? Would weekly hooded drying be bad or destroy my hair?  And what heat protectant do u recommend ?


Most hood dryers use indirect heat and are the recommended  method for mechanical drying.  Chi has a really good heat protectant.


----------



## ckisland

I have a question.
If you were doing a virgin relaxer, how long would you want to apply it after straightening your hair?

I flatironed my hair today, and I would like to relax soon. I've seen someone suggest straightening natural hair would make the application process easier. Do you think that's a good idea?


----------



## Lilmama1011

ckisland said:


> I have a question. If you were doing a virgin relaxer, how long would you want to apply it after straightening your hair?  I flatironed my hair today, and I would like to relax soon. I've seen someone suggest straightening natural hair would make the application process easier. Do you think that's a good idea?



I have never heard of actually flat ironing the hair to do so, I have heard blow drying the hair would work. Idk but I wouldn't do it, but that's because I'm scared of direct heat and relaxing would be double poison for me ckisland


----------



## PureSilver

ckisland I say forego the flat ironing you don't need that

**get some good fitting gloves
**add some conditioner or a moisturizing oil to your relaxer
**get a brush, work fast if doing it yourself and be gentle with your hair or if being done by a stylist, ensure she is gentle with your hair. Smooth with your hands.

Tomorrow will be 3 weeks since i got my virgin relaxer done. It came out beautifully. I clarified my hair and did a protein DC followed by a moisturizing treatment 1 week before going in to get it done.  I got it very straight (prob more than i would like) and pretty.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PureSilver said:


> ckisland I say forego the flat ironing you don't need that  **get some good fitting gloves **add some conditioner or a moisturizing oil to your relaxer **get a brush, work fast if doing it yourself and be gentle with your hair or if being done by a stylist, ensure she is gentle with your hair. Smooth with your hands.  Tomorrow will be 3 weeks since i got my virgin relaxer done. It came out beautifully. I clarified my hair and did a protein DC followed by a moisturizing treatment 1 week before going in to get it done.  I got it very straight (prob more than i would like) and pretty.



I heard that putting conditioner in the relaxer will alter the ph of the relaxer. The conditioner has a ph of its own so will add to the relaxer, but oil is good


----------



## divachyk

ckisland said:


> I have a question.
> If you were doing a virgin relaxer, how long would you want to apply it after straightening your hair?
> 
> I flatironed my hair today, and I would like to relax soon. I've seen someone suggest straightening natural hair would make the application process easier. Do you think that's a good idea?



ckisland I flat iron my ng about a week before my relaxer to knock out some of the kink. I'm unsure if this rule would be helpful or would apply for a virgin relaxer. I'm leaning toward no but I don't want to steer you in the wrong direction. I sometimes spritz with some distilled water the day before my TU if I need the hair to revert.


----------



## NGraceO

ckisland said:


> I have a question. If you were doing a virgin relaxer, how long would you want to apply it after straightening your hair?  I flatironed my hair today, and I would like to relax soon. I've seen someone suggest straightening natural hair would make the application process easier. Do you think that's a good idea?



I would advise you to do the relaxer on detangled, stretched hair as opposed to flat ironed because you want to be able to see your texture as you smooth to ensure you get the desired level of straightness. I jut see that being more difficult with flat ironed hair. Idk if that makes sense.

NGraceO


----------



## Rozlewis

ckisland, I lightly flat iron my hair the week before the relaxer because it helps to straighten out the new growth so it is easier to apply the relaxer. I have had bad experiences when I did not do this and the new growth was tangled and matted and the stylist was rough with it which caused me to lose more hair. I have learned to detangle the new growth thoroughly and flat ironing the week before helps.

I m getting a relaxer next Thursday so I clarified and flat ironed my hair yesterday in preparation for the relaxer. My new growth is now more manageable and can be combed through easily.


----------



## Saludable84

Dshsjh4ever said:


> Question ladies ..... How bad is hooded dryer heat in your hair???? Would weekly hooded drying be bad or destroy my hair?  And what heat protectant do u recommend ?



I use a hooded dryer mostly every week and its not unhealthy at all. If you are worried about that though, dry at a lower temperature. I use CHI Silk Infusion faithfully and it leaves me with softer hair that retains more moisture from my deep conditioner.


----------



## Saludable84

Rozlewis said:


> ckisland, I lightly flat iron my hair the week before the relaxer because it helps to straighten out the new growth so it is easier to apply the relaxer. I have had bad experiences when I did not do this and the new growth was tangled and matted and the stylist was rough with it which caused me to lose more hair. I have learned to detangle the new growth thoroughly and flat ironing the week before helps.
> 
> I m getting a relaxer next Thursday so I clarified and flat ironed my hair yesterday in preparation for the relaxer. My new growth is now more manageable and can be combed through easily.





NGraceO said:


> I would advise you to do the relaxer on detangled, stretched hair as opposed to flat ironed because you want to be able to see your texture as you smooth to ensure you get the desired level of straightness. I jut see that being more difficult with flat ironed hair. Idk if that makes sense.
> 
> NGraceO





divachyk said:


> ckisland I flat iron my ng about a week before my relaxer to knock out some of the kink. I'm unsure if this rule would be helpful or would apply for a virgin relaxer. I'm leaning toward no but I don't want to steer you in the wrong direction. I sometimes spritz with some distilled water the day before my TU if I need the hair to revert.





Lilmama1011 said:


> I heard that putting conditioner in the relaxer will alter the ph of the relaxer. The conditioner has a ph of its own so will add to the relaxer, but oil is good





PureSilver said:


> ckisland I say forego the flat ironing you don't need that
> 
> **get some good fitting gloves
> **add some conditioner or a moisturizing oil to your relaxer
> **get a brush, work fast if doing it yourself and be gentle with your hair or if being done by a stylist, ensure she is gentle with your hair. Smooth with your hands.
> 
> Tomorrow will be 3 weeks since i got my virgin relaxer done. It came out beautifully. I clarified my hair and did a protein DC followed by a moisturizing treatment 1 week before going in to get it done.  I got it very straight (prob more than i would like) and pretty.





ckisland said:


> I have a question.
> If you were doing a virgin relaxer, how long would you want to apply it after straightening your hair?
> 
> I flatironed my hair today, and I would like to relax soon. I've seen someone suggest straightening natural hair would make the application process easier. Do you think that's a good idea?





Lilmama1011 said:


> I have never heard of actually flat ironing the hair to do so, I have heard blow drying the hair would work. Idk but I wouldn't do it, but that's because I'm scared of direct heat and relaxing would be double poison for me ckisland



What I am getting from all this is to stretch the hair by blowdrying, but don't flat iron because it will be too straight. By stretching the hair, it will be smoother to process, but the more stretched, the more likely more texture will be taken out. If you don't stretch the hair, the less likely. So stretching depends on texture. 

Next, you can add oils to weaken or slow down the relaxer, but conditioners may completely alter the pH and result in less than desired results.

In the end, it all depends on how straight you want the hair.


----------



## Guinan

^^^I agree. When I got my relaxer on virgin hair, my hair was blow-dried a couple of days before the application. If you leave it curly or in it's natural state, it will be too difficult to manevour(sp) in the short amount of time allotted for a relaxer, ckisland. Now that I self-relax, I either flat iron my hair a week before the application or blow-dry 4 days before the application.

BTW, welcome to the relaxed side. Please remeber to post pics!!


----------



## Guinan

Dshsjh4ever said:


> Question ladies ..... How bad is hooded dryer heat in your hair???? Would weekly hooded drying be bad or destroy my hair?  And what heat protectant do u recommend ?



I use a hair dryer for indirect heat for my DC 2x's a week and I have not experience any damage from it. I think indirect heat is ok, but if your concern about the damage just use a low setting. Using indirect heat with my DC, helps the conditioner to really penetrate my hair, Dshsjh4ever


----------



## jennwantslonghurr

pelohello I have been doing the same thing for the last two months when I come out of my braids... im in a deep stretch.

The blow dryer really helps penetrate my thick stands. It's quicker and all my hair is heated not just the top layer. 

It also helps if you use a conditioner that is heat activated.


----------



## ckisland

Saludable84 said:


> What I am getting from all this is to stretch the hair by blowdrying, but don't flat iron because it will be too straight. By stretching the hair, it will be smoother to process, but the more stretched, the more likely more texture will be taken out. If you don't stretch the hair, the less likely. So stretching depends on texture.
> 
> Next, you can add oils to weaken or slow down the relaxer, but conditioners may completely alter the pH and result in less than desired results.
> 
> In the end, it all depends on how straight you want the hair.


This is what I was what I was seeing in some older threads. Some posters were saying that they'd flatironed their hair or someone else's hair to do a virgin relaxer and they were able to get the straightness they wanted easier. I know I don't want anything close to texlaxed but not bonelaxed either. I want my relaxed hair to be straight when I wash and airdry, so I'd guess 80% processed (I'm trying to learn relaxer lingo ).



Rozlewis said:


> ckisland, I lightly flat iron my hair the week before the relaxer because it helps to straighten out the new growth so it is easier to apply the relaxer. I have had bad experiences when I did not do this and the new growth was tangled and matted and the stylist was rough with it which caused me to lose more hair. I have learned to detangle the new growth thoroughly and flat ironing the week before helps.
> 
> I m getting a relaxer next Thursday so I clarified and flat ironed my hair yesterday in preparation for the relaxer. My new growth is now more manageable and can be combed through easily.



I noticed that some that some relaxed-heads straighten their hair before a touch to make a few inches of new growth easier. I'm like well I've got a between APL and BSB number of inches of new growth. I'd think straightening would be even more crucial for me .



pelohello said:


> ^^^I agree. When I got my relaxer on virgin hair, my hair was blow-dried a couple of days before the application. If you leave it curly or in it's natural state, it will be too difficult to manevour(sp) in the short amount of time allotted for a relaxer, ckisland. Now that I self-relax, I either flat iron my hair a week before the application or blow-dry 4 days before the application.
> 
> BTW, welcome to the relaxed side. Please remeber to post pics!!



My hair is nearly impossible to comb in it's dry state. The only reason I could get a comb through it when it was damp (right before blowdrying) was because it had serum on it. I blowdryed with a comb attachment, and even when I combed it again (because I have to) before doing the chase method, the fine tooth comb still couldn't get through my hair easily. See why I'm worried that blowdrying wouldn't be enough for me to get through my whole head and properly smooth? 


Ladies, thank you for all of you're advice . I think that I'll spritz my hair and let it poof up some the night before I do the deed. I think that would be a happy medium. I am soooo excited to join y'all!! All last night I was dreaming about buying my relaxer and applying it. My hair was swangin'!! It was awesome


----------



## Mahsiah

Selena Quintanilla rocked short hair really good here 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP40Xp5Yy9I

just preparing myself for my haircut next week..


----------



## coolsista-paris

ckisland said:


> This is what I was what I was seeing in some older threads. Some posters were saying that they'd flatironed their hair or someone else's hair to do a virgin relaxer and they were able to get the straightness they wanted easier. I know I don't want anything close to texlaxed but not bonelaxed either. I want my relaxed hair to be straight when I wash and airdry, so I'd guess 80% processed (I'm trying to learn relaxer lingo ).  I noticed that some that some relaxed-heads straighten their hair before a touch to make a few inches of new growth easier. I'm like well I've got a between APL and BSB number of inches of new growth. I'd think straightening would be even more crucial for me .  My hair is nearly impossible to comb in it's dry state. The only reason I could get a comb through it when it was damp (right before blowdrying) was because it had serum on it. I blowdryed with a comb attachment, and even when I combed it again (because I have to) before doing the chase method, the fine tooth comb still couldn't get through my hair easily. See why I'm worried that blowdrying wouldn't be enough for me to get through my whole head and properly smooth?  Ladies, thank you for all of you're advice . I think that I'll spritz my hair and let it poof up some the night before I do the deed. I think that would be a happy medium. I am soooo excited to join y'all!! All last night I was dreaming about buying my relaxer and applying it. My hair was swangin'!! It was awesome



i relaxed my virgin hair end of november.

i did a protein treatment the week before, and i had flat ironned it. i had oiled the scalp a little. then i loisturized as usual that week but with only 1 product. then like 4 days before i stopped adding any product. 

it was detangled and easy for the stylist to work through. 
when i air dry i still have some texture .its not texlaxed though:














the last one is flat ironned.

the more i put products the more in weighs my hair down... and ends up looking flat ironned when its not. 

oh and the stylist had added some oil to the relaxer. a little bit


----------



## ckisland

So I did the deed  .

It was so underwhelming !!! And I should have gone with my gut and relaxed on my fully straightened hair. Y'all scared me, so I spritzed my hair and let it dry back again in 4 braids. When I took them down most of my hair looked like I had done a braidout on hair I hadn't straightened at all .
I used Optimum Regular and rinsed it out after applying and quickly smoothing. I also used Aphogee 2 min and Roux Porosity after rinsing the relaxer out and before neutralizing.  I was scared of my hair melting off or something, but I should have smoothed for another 10 minutes. I am so texlaxed . When I was done, I was like, "why do I still have curls and _*shrinkage*_!!!!"  . It was a good experience overall though, especially when I started and realized that I had never applied a relaxer in my entire life . 

My next question is: How soon and how would I go about doing a corrective relaxer? I want these curls gone!! coolsista-paris ,  you're results were exactly what I wanted!!


----------



## sunnieb

ckisland said:


> *I was scared of my hair melting off or something,* but I should have smoothed for another 10 minutes. I am so texlaxed .



ckisland


We just want everyone to be careful! 

I let my relaxers process for 22 minutes or so and I still have hair.  You'll be alright.


----------



## ckisland

sunnieb said:


> ckisland
> 
> 
> We just want everyone to be careful!
> 
> I let my relaxers process for 22 minutes or so and I still have hair.  You'll be alright.



I felt so slow after I was done. I was like of course I could have left it on longer!!! . 

I blowdried and I'll flatiron and post more pics tomorrow. My blowdry took 15 minutes. I'm already enjoying the relaxed life


----------



## Rocky91

It is pretty ckisland, even if it's not what you expected. 
I love lurking in this thread, lots of lovely hair. I'be often thought about relaxing once just to see how my hair would look....does that sound silly? Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland

Rocky91 said:


> It is pretty ckisland, even if it's not what you expected.
> I love lurking in this thread, lots of lovely hair. I'be often thought about relaxing once just to see how my hair would look....does that sound silly? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you! And no, I know what you mean. In the back of my mind, I wondered what my relaxed hair would like if I actually knew what I was doing. Like I was relaxed at 6/7 and never had a say in it, and never knew I had other options. Now I know the natural side, I was curious to go full circle .


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> So I did the deed  .
> 
> It was so underwhelming !!! And I should have gone with my gut and relaxed on my fully straightened hair. Y'all scared me, so I spritzed my hair and let it dry back again in 4 braids. When I took them down most of my hair looked like I had done a braidout on hair I hadn't straightened at all .
> I used Optimum Regular and rinsed it out after applying and quickly smoothing. I also used Aphogee 2 min and Roux Porosity after rinsing the relaxer out and before neutralizing.  I was scared of my hair melting off or something, but I should have smoothed for another 10 minutes. I am so texlaxed . When I was done, I was like, "why do I still have curls and _*shrinkage*_!!!!"  . It was a good experience overall though, especially when I started and realized that I had never applied a relaxer in my entire life .
> 
> My next question is: How soon and how would I go about doing a corrective relaxer? I want these curls gone!! coolsista-paris ,  you're results were exactly what I wanted!!



sunnieb is right, we want you to be safe. You can correct, but you can't uncorrect. The comparison to your thumbnail is already stunning.


----------



## ckisland

I just posted a before and after in the Relaxer Reveal thread. Holy crap!!!! Apparently I was confused about what my hair looked like when I was natural .


----------



## mschristine

I'm hoping that my hot rollers and silk wrapping will bring some life back into this hair for tonight's Christmas party..going to keep it wrapped all day after I'm done until it's time to go


----------



## ckisland

coolsista-paris , I don't know if you know this, but you're my relaxed hair sister . We were natural for the same amount of time and relaxed back to back. And we starting around the same length (definitely will be after I get trimmed). 
Yep, you my e-sister now .


----------



## Babygrowth

I want to relax my hair sooo bad. But I'm just protective styling so there's no need really. I miss my scalp and the lil bit of length I have. But I'm holding out. By the time I relax it will seem like a virgin relaxer. If I retain it all my hair will be   18 month stretch here I come.


----------



## coolsista-paris

ckisland said:


> coolsista-paris , I don't know if you know this, but you're my relaxed hair sister . We were natural for the same amount of time and relaxed back to back. And we starting around the same length (definitely will be after I get trimmed). Yep, you my e-sister now .



heyyyy hair sister! coool. 
lets follow up ! 

also there is a thread call relaxed hair buddy. if you want we  can sub but its fine anywhere too


----------



## Mahsiah

I don't think my hair is meant to be longer than MBL. When I hit MBL things start acting up. I guess I'll just have to maintain at BSL. I don't want to but it is what it is.


----------



## Mahsiah

And if I want longer hair, that's why extensions exist.


----------



## PureSilver

Mahsiah, stop doubting yourself and try to push the boundaries, I'd love to see your hair at WL


----------



## coolsista-paris

PureSilver said:


> Mahsiah, stop doubting yourself and try to push the boundaries, I'd love to see your hair at WL



yes!!! show us the wl girl. you might get there without knowing


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> I don't think my hair is meant to be longer than MBL. When I hit MBL things start acting up. I guess I'll just have to maintain at BSL. I don't want to but it is what it is.


What is going on?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mahsiah

Saludable84 said:


> What is going on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm shedding hundreds of hairs every day. I've tried everything.


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> I'm shedding hundreds of hairs every day. I've tried everything.



Are you using anything new? 
Doing anything different?
Taking too much or new vitamins or medications?  
Drinking enough water? 
Washing too much?
Maybe a particular ingredient or preservative. 
Are you placing something on the scalp that's bothering it?
When all else fails, find a doctor.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mahsiah

Saludable84 said:


> Are you using anything new?
> Doing anything different?
> Taking too much or new vitamins or medications?
> Drinking enough water?
> Washing too much?
> Maybe a particular ingredient or preservative.
> Are you placing something on the scalp that's bothering it?
> When all else fails, find a doctor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



No I do my vitamins,  I eat and drink healthy. I'm thinking it's seasonal. If It doesn't slow down soon I will.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Mahsiah what vitamins are you taking?  I had to stop taking Country Life Maxi Hair.  I shed like a cat, already.  That MSM in that supplement had me shedding like a cat on steroids.  I had to leave it alone.  

I hope you figure out what is going on and it back on cruise control!


----------



## Mahsiah

MileHighDiva said:


> Mahsiah what vitamins are you taking?  I had to stop taking Country Life Maxi Hair.  I shed like a cat, already.  That MSM in that supplement had me shedding like a cat on steroids.  I had to leave it alone.
> 
> I hope you figure out what is going on and it back on cruise control!



flinstone vitamins  
and vitamin d vitamins


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> flinstone vitamins  and vitamin d vitamins



How much D? Are you taking enough calcium as well? What's your iron intake? 

It could be seasonal like you said. I get less shedding in the winter but more in the other seasons.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland

So after rinsing out my overnight DC this morning, I used Aphogee Green Tea leave-in spray, Cantu leave-in and oil to moisturize and seal. One thing I noticed right away is that my hair feels way better than it did after my initial relaxer . Surprisingly, I also see less breakage than I did yesterday. I t-shirt dried a little and put my hair into 2 buns, on the top and bottom. When I got up again my hair was still a bit damp, so I put it in a banded ponytail. It dried and now I have it set on 8 flexirods.

I've been studying lhcf and youtube since this morning and I think I have a potential regimen.

1. Poo with EBW sulfate-free peppermint shampoo 1x/week
2. DC with Aubrey Organics (Blue or White) or EDW Jojoba Monoi DC 1x/week
3. Detangle in the shower with DC in
4. Use t-shirt to soak up drippies, then spray on Aphogee Green Tea (only on wash day). Apply AO as moisturizer or Cantu leave-in, and seal with oil or apply EDW Curl Defining Creme, and set hair on flexirods, rollers, or 2 braids. Moisturize and/or seal daily-every other day.
6. Clarify 1x/month (don't know what I'll use for this)
7. DC with Aubrey GBP followed by AO Blue or White 1x/month

I'm thinking when I get to 8-10 weeks post, I'll switch to washing every 2 weeks, using smaller flexirods and rollers for longer lasting sets. I'll also do an Aphogee protein treatment about a week before I relax. I plan to wear my hair mainly in ponytails, clipped up, 2 braids and messy buns (see how that goes). 

Questions:
1. Can I use bentonite clay to clarify and chelate? If not, what would you suggest?
2. I have Roux Porosity conditioner and Optimum Opti PH Normalizer conditioner. The Opti is a post-relaxer neutralizing conditioner, so I plan to use it only when I relax. I don't know how to incorporate the Roux condish. My two thoughts are to use it after my monthly clarify & protein DC and/or use it during that week before I relax.
3. What do you think about detangling damp vs wet and slathered hair? All the really long and thick haired ladies I've watched on youtube detangle in the shower with soaking wet hair slathered with conditioner. My hair still has texture to it and it's still fairly thick, so I was thinking about going that route.


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> So after rinsing out my overnight DC this morning, I used Aphogee Green Tea leave-in spray, Cantu leave-in and oil to moisturize and seal. One thing I noticed right away is that my hair feels way better than it did after my initial relaxer . Surprisingly, I also see less breakage than I did yesterday. I t-shirt dried a little and put my hair into 2 buns, on the top and bottom. When I got up again my hair was still a bit damp, so I put it in a banded ponytail. It dried and now I have it set on 8 flexirods.
> 
> I've been studying lhcf and youtube since this morning and I think I have a potential regimen.
> 
> 1. Poo with EBW sulfate-free peppermint shampoo 1x/week
> 2. DC with Aubrey Organics (Blue or White) or EDW Jojoba Monoi DC 1x/week
> 3. Detangle in the shower with DC in
> 4. Use t-shirt to soak up drippies, then spray on Aphogee Green Tea (only on wash day). Apply AO as moisturizer or Cantu leave-in, and seal with oil or apply EDW Curl Defining Creme, and set hair on flexirods, rollers, or 2 braids. Moisturize and/or seal daily-every other day. *Be careful with that cantu and aphogee. You don't need that much protein as your hair isn't that straight*
> 6. Clarify 1x/month (don't know what I'll use for this)
> 7. DC with Aubrey GBP followed by AO Blue or White 1x/month
> 
> I'm thinking when I get to 8-10 weeks post, I'll switch to washing every 2 weeks, using smaller flexirods and rollers for longer lasting sets. I'll also do an Aphogee protein treatment about a week before I relax. I plan to wear my hair mainly in ponytails, clipped up, 2 braids and messy buns (see how that goes).
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Can I use bentonite clay to clarify and chelate? If not, what would you suggest? *I have not heard anything about it, but I know Bobeam sells a detox shampoo bar so you can ask her about hers. *
> 2. I have Roux Porosity conditioner and Optimum Opti PH Normalizer conditioner. The Opti is a post-relaxer neutralizing conditioner, so I plan to use it only when I relax. I don't know how to incorporate the Roux condish. My two thoughts are to use it after my monthly clarify & protein DC and/or use it during that week before I relax. *I used to use the Roux simply for slip. I would wet my DC just a little and add some Roux so I could comb  through the hair. If your hair is more on the porous side, you could benefit from it as your final rinse or you could use it before you DC, but it ultimately up to the results you get. I used to use it, but now I only use it after I relax.*
> 3. What do you think about detangling damp vs wet and slathered hair? *All the really long and thick haired ladies I've watched on youtube detangle in the shower with soaking wet hair slathered with conditioner.* My hair still has texture to it and it's still fairly thick, so I was thinking about going that route.


 *I do the same thing. Not as long as them, but it is much easier to detangle this way.*


----------



## ckisland

Saludable84 , do you think I would be okay using the Aphogee once a week and using a protein-free conditioner as my regular moisturizer? My natural hair loved a little bit of protein regularly, and I have been hearing mixed things about whether relaxed hair needs more or not. I noticed that so far my relaxed hair is dryer than my natural hair, so I thought to make sure my routine has more hits of moisture in it (like for my natural hair).


----------



## Mahsiah

Saludable84 said:


> How much D? Are you taking enough calcium as well? *What's your iron intake? *
> 
> It could be seasonal like you said. I get less shedding in the winter but more in the other seasons.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



50 mg everyday.


----------



## Mahsiah

and if straight hair is good enough for Beyonce, it's good enough for meh!

*orders 18 inch extensions*


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> and if straight hair is good enough for Beyonce, it's good enough for meh!  *orders 18 inch extensions*


  Smh.......lol


----------



## bklynbornNbred

Mahsiah said:


> flinstone vitamins
> and vitamin d vitamins


 
You need to take a real vitamin - Flintstones is no where near meeting the requirements you need as an adult woman. Try Centrum liquid if you have that much trouble swallowing pills.


----------



## ckisland

Mahsiah said:


> and if straight hair is good enough for Beyonce, it's good enough for meh!
> 
> *orders 18 inch extensions*


This made me


----------



## Mahsiah

Lilmama1011 said:


> Smh.......lol


don't judge me



bklynbornNbred said:


> You need to take a real vitamin - Flintstones is no where near meeting the requirements you need as an adult woman. Try Centrum liquid if you have that much trouble swallowing pills.


thanks I'll go back ot sundown for adults 


ckisland said:


> This made me


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> 50 mg everyday.



 you trying to kill yourself. That could be the reason why. You don't need more than 18 with 27 during childbearing years and 27 is the most. You gotta cut back in that. 

You've got to be hot all the time!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland

I want to wet my hair again . The urge is real strong, but Imma hold back. I hope to get my hair done on Wednesday, and I don't want to end up making my newly relaxed hair a mushy mess because I was washing it like I had a twa again .


----------



## coolsista-paris

ckisland said:


> I want to wet my hair again . The urge is real strong, but Imma hold back. I hope to get my hair done on Wednesday, and I don't want to end up making my newly relaxed hair a mushy mess because I was washing it like I had a twa again .



i feel like this too !  i want to wash , wet ànd wet but i should not so i will wait for summer to co wash as pleased.


----------



## Mahsiah

Saludable84 said:


> you trying to kill yourself. That could be the reason why. You don't need more than 18 with 27 during childbearing years and 27 is the most. You gotta cut back in that.
> 
> You've got to be hot all the time!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



thanks. I just started a couple of days ago. I still feel the same. 

And the shedding has curved a bit


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> Saludable84 , do you think I would be okay using the Aphogee once a week and using a protein-free conditioner as my regular moisturizer? My natural hair loved a little bit of protein regularly, and I have been hearing mixed things about whether relaxed hair needs more or not. I noticed that so far my relaxed hair is dryer than my natural hair, so I thought to make sure my routine has more hits of moisture in it (like for my natural hair).



You probably need more moisture right now. The 2 minute is cool, but if you don't need it, don't force it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Renewed1

I just deep conditioned my hair on Friday.  And I'm fighting the urge to touch up my hair today.

I may give it until tomorrow than screw it, I'm touching up my hair.  I'm so tired of this new growth.


----------



## Saludable84

Renewed1 said:


> I just deep conditioned my hair on Friday.  And I'm fighting the urge to touch up my hair today.  I may give it until tomorrow than screw it, I'm touching up my hair.  I'm so tired of this new growth.



Shake it off lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Renewed1

Saludable84 said:


> Shake it off lol.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Too late I relaxed.  Next touch up is March 2014.


----------



## Saludable84

Renewed1 said:


> Too late I relaxed.  Next touch up is March 2014.



 Ok. Have any pictures then


----------



## ckisland

My roots in the back as sooooo underprocessed and some bits of my crown are to. It feels like I have new growth in places . It feels a little weird, but I'm fine with it. I'm so amazed by how well my hair seems to hold styles now. My curls from yesterday morning are still going strong. I couldn't do anything with my straightened natural hair because it would go back straight within 30 mins. It was one of the big things that made relaxing more likely for me than heat training. 

I want to get my hair wrapped so badly. I hope I can get it done tomorrow .


----------



## Nix08

I think I'm going to relax tomorrow tonight.  I plan on steaming in my DC tonight and doing some preparts in advance tonight.  Then wear a ballcap Thursday to work.  Let the itching begin


----------



## Saludable84

Perhaps my mindset changed because I'm not even thinking about relaxing and I'm at 10.5 weeks. Not sure if its the increased texture but my hair is just behaving.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

Saludable84 I know what you mean.  I'm relaxing more as a preventative measure (of being underprocessed) than a need to relax.  I'm not even excited to relax like I normally am...so weird


----------



## Saludable84

Nix08 said:


> Saludable84 I know what you mean.  I'm relaxing more as a preventative measure (of being underprocessed) than a need to relax.  I'm not even excited to relax like I normally am...so weird



Lol. Right! I'm fine with being underprocessed but by now, I'd be doing mucho relaxer prep right. It's not a problem to me, but I guess since I want more texture, it's holding the chemicals in my brain back from telling me I need to relax.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis

Ok, today I got my relaxer at the salon. It was an OK experience. I went to a very experienced stylist who I am very comfortable with but this time I noticed she did things a little different such as using a bristle brush on my hair when it was wet. I never brush my hair when it is wet. Although I did not see much hair in the brush it was a little uncomfortable for me. Other than that I really like how she handles my hair. 

I stretched to 17 weeks which was my longest stretch. I usually stretch to 13 weeks and I think 17 weeks was a little too much for me. My natural hair type is 4C in most places and it is very thick. I lost a lot of hair when I was detangling last night in preparation for my relaxer. I also noticed that she had a hard time getting through the new growth and I could hear my hair breaking. Not her fault because the new growth was insane. 

I will probably go back to 13 weeks, maybe 15 weeks for the next relaxer and I may do it myself. All in all I love the way my hair looks and feels and I am happy with the results. Pictures will follow once my photographer gets home.


----------



## SuchaLady

Nix08 said:


> Saludable84 I know what you mean.  I'm relaxing more as a preventative measure (of being underprocessed) than a need to relax.  I'm not even excited to relax like I normally am...so weird



This is how it starts


----------



## Nix08

SuchaLady  


OAN: I'm suffering today as I have my hair somewhat pre-parted in preparation to do my relaxer so I am wearing a hat all day and it's killing me  I just want to rip it off... on the drive home I think I will...I don't care how crazy I look.  I just can't deal much longer!


----------



## PlainJane

Does anyone here use AOGPB? Is it safe to use weekly? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mschristine

I need to wash this hair and get some protein in it ASAP....but my bed is so warm


----------



## freckledface

PlainJane said:


> Does anyone here use AOGPB? Is it safe to use weekly?
> Thanks in advance!



Yes yes and yes! Love that stuff


----------



## PureSilver

My NG is coming in way faster, now i think i'll be able to track my growth rate.


----------



## PlainJane

freckledface said:


> Yes yes and yes! Love that stuff


Good to hear! I used it again yesterday so hopefully it stops the breakage again throughout the week. How do you use it? Overnight? With heat?


----------



## sunnieb

This stretch is going so easy, it's almost scary.


----------



## freckledface

PlainJane said:


> Good to hear! I used it again yesterday so hopefully it stops the breakage again throughout the week. How do you use it? Overnight? With heat?



For me it's best with heat on dry hair. I've done it overnight too though but my hair loves light protein.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

My ends started behaving much better after I give it some protein.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I like the komaza protein, it makes me feel at ease combing my hair


----------



## D.Lisha

I raved about this product in the "Dec' 2013 Hit or Miss" thread, and I'm raving about it here now:--->Mane 'n Tail Moisturizing Deep Conditioner<--is the TRUTH! I'm currently doing research to see if this stuff is sold by the gallon lol.


----------



## Saludable84

My hair is super dry. Sadly, I don't feel like washing it either.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sunnieb said:


> This stretch is going so easy, it's almost scary.



I'm tryna tell you and Nix, this is how it starts  don't say I didn't warn you


----------



## sunnieb

SuchaLady said:


> I'm tryna tell you and Nix, this is how it starts  don't say I didn't warn you



No way lady!


----------



## sunnieb

Here's my hair as I was moisturizing before bed.   I should have a nice juicy bun tomorrow.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> I'm tryna tell you and Nix, this is how it starts  don't say I didn't warn you



In already on 12 weeks. It's usually easier for me to stretch in the winter for some odd reason. I should be relaxing in 2-3 weeks and I'm like whatever. You just don't expect it after all you go through to get it a certain way.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Juuuuust peeking in. **waves**


----------



## Mahsiah

sunnieb said:


> Here's my hair as I was moisturizing before bed.   I should have a nice juicy bun tomorrow.



i love it!


----------



## mschristine

Moisturized and sealed twice today. Once this morning since I didn't do it last night and again this afternoon after my nap...fell asleep without my scarf on..smh. I must do better


----------



## mochalocks

I feel really lazy to roller set my hair tonight, but I leave it be I will get bed head. If I wrap it, it won't look good.  Ugh why me


----------



## jenjen33033

mochalocks said:


> I feel really lazy to roller set my hair tonight, but I leave it be I will get bed head. If I wrap it, it won't look good.  Ugh why me



Maybe you could try putting three or four braids in and leaving it overnight to get some waves.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ckisland

Washed my hair tonight after going a full week, and my scalp was so dry . I don't know if it was build up or skin cells, but I could see a whitish coating on parts of my scalp, especially on the left side. When I was relaxed I had horrible dandruff, but I also wasn't washing my hair, so that's sort of expected. Anyone experience really dry scalp while relaxed, especially if you didn't have that issue while natural? I'm going to cowash/rinse at least once a week and hopefully that helps. I washed tonight with my EBW shampoo and all the residue is gone. I applied a little CO to my scalp just as a precaution.

Edited to add:

Ladies who were natural and then relaxed, is your hair way rougher now than it was when you were natural? It's so weird touching my hair that's much less curly, but like 3x rougher erplexed. Is this normal or am I missing something?


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> Washed my hair tonight after going a full week, and my scalp was so dry . I don't know if it was build up or skin cells, but I could see a whitish coating on parts of my scalp, especially on the left side. When I was relaxed I had horrible dandruff, but I also wasn't washing my hair, so that's sort of expected. Anyone experience really dry scalp while relaxed, especially if you didn't have that issue while natural? I'm going to cowash/rinse at least once a week and hopefully that helps. I washed tonight with my EBW shampoo and all the residue is gone. I applied a little CO to my scalp just as a precaution.  Edited to add:  Ladies who were natural and then relaxed, is your hair way rougher now than it was when you were natural? It's so weird touching my hair that's much less curly, but like 3x rougher erplexed. Is this normal or am I missing something?



For dry scalp I just clarified regularly. Surprisingly the only thing that helped was tea rinsing with burdock root weekly. My scalp normally starts to itch after 3-4 days depending on style, but that's just normal for me. I tried using oil but that made it worse as I also have a sensitive scalp. 

Shea moisture in the black jar worked good in my scalp after using the shampoo and the conditioner since it is made for problematic scalps. 

For hard hair, you might need to clarify and do a medium protein with a moisture DC to follow if its been at least 2 weeks after. Not sure if you have done that yet, but my hair used to get hard after relaxing for a few weeks until if clarified again.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland

Saludable84 said:


> For dry scalp I just clarified regularly. Surprisingly the only thing that helped was tea rinsing with burdock root weekly. My scalp normally starts to itch after 3-4 days depending on style, but that's just normal for me. I tried using oil but that made it worse as I also have a sensitive scalp.
> 
> Shea moisture in the black jar worked good in my scalp after using the shampoo and the conditioner since it is made for problematic scalps.
> 
> For hard hair, you might need to clarify and do a medium protein with a moisture DC to follow if its been at least 2 weeks after. Not sure if you have done that yet, but my hair used to get hard after relaxing for a few weeks until if clarified again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Thank you so much!! I just DC'd with AO GBP and a moisturizing conditioner tonight. But all this info helps. I'm thinking that my scalp may be a bit tramatized from relaxing twice, even though my hair is fine. I'll just keep scalp clean and see if a little CO helps.


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> Thank you so much!! I just DC'd with AO GBP and a moisturizing conditioner tonight. But all this info helps. I'm thinking that my scalp may be a bit tramatized from relaxing twice, even though my hair is fine. I'll just keep scalp clean and see if a little CO helps.



I was thinking that too. Your hair doesn't look hard at all so I was a little worried. My scalp takes a little while so just baby it for a little.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mochalocks

jenjen33033 said:


> Maybe you could try putting three or four braids in and leaving it overnight to get some waves.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I ended up roller setting it, I'll do the braids another night. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## brownb83

Flat ironed ....


----------



## nerdography

I finally relaxed my hair.  I'm deep conditioning my hair now. I'm excited that detangling will be a million times easier.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

brownb83 said:


> Flat ironed ....



You have thick beautiful hair!!!


----------



## brownb83

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> You have thick beautiful hair!!!



Thank you


----------



## divachyk

brownb83 said:


> Flat ironed ....



brownb83, awesomeness! Thick and just lovely.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

My fabulous 25th birthday! ! I lie but it was fabulous! !

Suny


----------



## PlainJane

Self relaxing for the first time tonight or tomorrow! I have read every single self relax thread and watched lots of videos. I will be doing the half and half method with hair sectioned in twists. I'm probably psyching myself out but I'm extremely nervous lol.


----------



## natural_one

Relaxer touchup tomorrow..I made it to 16 weeks, so its time.    I don't plan on relaxing again until next fall, so im going to put braids in once the summer hits.


----------



## Carmelella

PlainJane said:


> Self relaxing for the first time tonight or tomorrow! I have read every single self relax thread and watched lots of videos. I will be doing the half and half method with hair sectioned in twists. I'm probably psyching myself out but I'm extremely nervous lol.



I recently found that pre straightening my roots a couple days before did wonders for me. Before smoothing and applying was so hard even if I presectioned. I also stopped using vaseline on the ends and switched to heavily pre oiling because the 3nds if sections stuck together and it was a mess to pull apart or part if I wanted to make the sections smaller. I also keep a bottle of neutralizer shampoo on hand to put on ends that accidently get relaxer on it. 

Ps: Im not the best self relaxer but I think these things helped a lil. Good luck!


----------



## ckisland

This is so ironic, but I'm having a harder time getting used to my relaxed hair than I did going natural erplexed. I went natural and was in love from day 1. I look at my relaxed hair and think WTH is this mess on my head  . I have to keep reminding myself why I relaxed because I am so tempted to just shave my head and go back to what I know .

Repeats to self
"Shrinkage is the devil. Shrinkage is the devil. Can't let all of this hair go to waste. Shrinkage is the devil." 

Can't do it!! I'm transitioning !


----------



## coolsista-paris

ckisland said:


> This is so ironic, but I'm having a harder time getting used to my relaxed hair than I did going natural erplexed. I went natural and was in love from day 1. I look at my relaxed hair and think WTH is this mess on my head  . I have to keep reminding myself why I relaxed because I am so tempted to just shave my head and go back to what I know .  Repeats to self "Shrinkage is the devil. Shrinkage is the devil. Can't let all of this hair go to waste. Shrinkage is the devil."   Can't do it!! I'm transitioning !



you know i was a little like that for the first 2 weeks, then tried to just get used to it..3 rd week i did fine. this is ly 4 th week since relaxer. im cutting splits off all over.... and i was used to doing a certain big style with my natural hair but that led to overmanipulation, pulling edges and  breakage.

i was natural for 6 years before relaxer. i also got used to iy and my reggie.

but, i thought for a long time before relaxing and did it for my reasons. im gonna stick to it and do my best now with this new journey.

you have to do what pleases you first ;-)


----------



## ckisland

coolsista-paris said:


> you know i was a little like that for the first 2 weeks, then tried to just get used to it..3 rd week i did fine. this is ly 4 th week since relaxer. im cutting splits off all over.... and i was used to doing a certain big style with my natural hair but that led to overmanipulation, pulling edges and  breakage.
> 
> i was natural for 6 years before relaxer. i also got used to iy and my reggie.
> 
> but, i thought for a long time before relaxing and did it for my reasons. im gonna stick to it and do my best now with this new journey.
> 
> you have to do what pleases you first ;-)



Part of me suspects that I'm freaking out because my hair hasn't magically gone "back to normal". I need to hold tight and give this a fair chance. I was going to go ahead and join a transitioning challenge, but I'm going to throw myself all in until March. Either way, I'm calmer now because sense came to me and I remembered that I'd be mad as hell to have to start from a TWA again .


----------



## coolsista-paris

ckisland said:


> Part of me suspects that I'm freaking out because my hair hasn't magically gone "back to normal". I need to hold tight and give this a fair chance. I was going to go ahead and join a transitioning challenge, but I'm going to throw myself all in until March. Either way, I'm calmer now because sense came to me and I remembered that I'd be mad as hell to have to start from a TWA again .



lol then hold on !
do all your best for the moment. you might end up so happy, never know ;-)


----------



## Saludable84

Coolsista_paris and ckisland 

The problem is that it is still new after being natural for so long. When I began texlaxing, I hated it so much. Everytime I looked in the mirror I wanted to do a corrective so badly because I wasn't use to the texture. I eventually got over it, but it took a long while. 

I'm not saying stick with it, but I know how it feels. Give it a little while and if all else fails go back to natural. It's still new, so if you took the plunge just give it a little while. It won't hurt.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland

> The problem is that it is still new after being natural for so long. When I began texlaxing, I hated it so much. Everytime I looked in the mirror I wanted to do a corrective so badly because I wasn't use to the texture. I eventually got over it, but it took a long while.
> 
> I'm not saying stick with it, but I know how it feels. Give it a little while and if all else fails go back to natural. It's still new, so if you took the plunge just give it a little while. It won't hurt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


It's so good to know it's not just me!!! Thank you! Thank you!! I had a mission for relaxing. I need to keep my eye on that long haired, swangin' prize .


----------



## ckisland

Almost forgot:

I flatironed my hair tonight, and now I feel so much better about it!! Even with my roots being puffy, this is the look I was going for. I also cut off anywhere from 0.5-2.5" and finally got rid of my knotty, split ends. Now I'm CBL but I'm totally fine with it.

Question:
Do any of you ladies wrap your hair regularly?? I haven't been successful yet, but how much hair do you usually lose during the process, 'cause I lost a good bit erplexed.


----------



## Lilmama1011

ckisland said:


> Almost forgot:
> 
> I flatironed my hair tonight, and now I feel so much better about it!! Even with my roots being puffy, this is the look I was going for. I also cut off anywhere from 0.5-2.5" and finally got rid of my knotty, split ends. Now I'm CBL but I'm totally fine with it.
> 
> Question:
> Do any of you ladies wrap your hair regularly?? I haven't been successful yet, but how much hair do you usually lose during the process, 'cause I lost a good bit erplexed.



i dont wrap my hair unless i have had a fresh relaxer all the way to four weeks, after that i have noticeable new growth and will not wrap my hair and i don't use direct heat so forget straightening roots.  but i loose no more than two to five hair. currently im loosing two  ckisland


----------



## Lilmama1011

ckisland said:


> Almost forgot:
> 
> I flatironed my hair tonight, and now I feel so much better about it!! Even with my roots being puffy, this is the look I was going for. I also cut off anywhere from 0.5-2.5" and finally got rid of my knotty, split ends. Now I'm CBL but I'm totally fine with it.
> 
> Question:
> Do any of you ladies wrap your hair regularly?? I haven't been successful yet, but how much hair do you usually lose during the process, 'cause I lost a good bit erplexed.



did you do a protein treatment recently?  with your roots not being straight it probably breaking at the line of demarcation


----------



## quirkydimples

Just relaxed my hair with Linange Shea Butter (lye). My husband helped and I think it came out okay, although I'm going to be in the Hide Your Hair/Wigs Challenges next year so I'm not too concerned about it. 

My last relaxer was 9/26. I have to stick to 10-12 weeks or I have setbacks. I did a Nexxus Emergencee polymeric reconstructor with heat for 20 minutes, followed by Vidal Sassoon Pro Series Restoring Repair Mask mixed with honey and olive oil. 

I'll leave that on overnight and wash it out after my run in the morning. And I'll post pics after it air dries.


----------



## quirkydimples

The first two are after air drying and the last two are after flat ironing.


----------



## Renewed1

ckisland  I refuse to wrap my hair.  I just put it in a high bun, I alternate positions on a nightly basis.  

Of course, unless I'm wearing a twist out.  then I wrap my ends in silk rollers.


----------



## divachyk

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> My fabulous 25th birthday! ! I lie but it was fabulous! !  Suny





ckisland said:


> Almost forgot:  I flatironed my hair tonight, and now I feel so much better about it!! Even with my roots being puffy, this is the look I was going for. I also cut off anywhere from 0.5-2.5" and finally got rid of my knotty, split ends. Now I'm CBL but I'm totally fine with it.  Question: Do any of you ladies wrap your hair regularly?? I haven't been successful yet, but how much hair do you usually lose during the process, 'cause I lost a good bit erplexed.



Looking fab SunySydeofLyfe. ckisland, traditional wrap, no. Cross wrap, yes.


----------



## Saludable84

I just bun my hair when it is straight at night. The wrap (regular or cross wrap) just does not agree with me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

divachyk said:


> Looking fab SunySydeofLyfe. ckisland, traditional wrap, no. Cross wrap, yes.



Thank you!


----------



## freckledface

I do pin curls or flexi rods at night. I hate the manipulation that goes into wrapping.


----------



## Lilmama1011

ckisland i just think wrapping is over manipulation even if you wrap both ways.  one side breaks off and the other and when you wrap the other way your breaking off the other side to get even with the other side :no:no: cross wrapping looses the bump at the end. i think i will just get the bigger flexi rods and do two ponytails pigtail style so i won't be pulling my hair. i saw three broken hairs yesterday after wrapping and i barely see broken hairs even with tons of new growth.  and i combed everything out starting from the bottom to top before wrapping, so i wont be wrapping anymore


----------



## coolsista-paris

Saludable84 said:


> Coolsista_paris and ckisland  The problem is that it is still new after being natural for so long. When I began texlaxing, I hated it so much. Everytime I looked in the mirror I wanted to do a corrective so badly because I wasn't use to the texture. I eventually got over it, but it took a long while.  I'm not saying stick with it, but I know how it feels. Give it a little while and if all else fails go back to natural. It's still new, so if you took the plunge just give it a little while. It won't hurt.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



thank you . im going to do almy best to enjoy this journey. i will be more patient hopefully


----------



## brownb83

I'm sorry y'all but I LOVED swanging my hair at the gym today.

Look


----------



## Saludable84

brownb83 said:


> I'm sorry y'all but I LOVED swanging my hair at the gym today.  Look



Did you run on the treadmill or the elliptical. I loved swinging on those machines 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## brownb83

Saludable84 said:


> Did you run on the treadmill or the elliptical. I loved swinging on those machines
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Running on the treadmill. I had to wash my hair so I put on a head band and let it flow! Lol


----------



## PlainJane

Carmelella said:


> I recently found that pre straightening my roots a couple days before did wonders for me. Before smoothing and applying was so hard even if I presectioned. I also stopped using vaseline on the ends and switched to heavily pre oiling because the 3nds if sections stuck together and it was a mess to pull apart



I wish I would've taken your advice on these two things! Vaseline did make things a little sticky and rough to get through. I will probably just use it on my problem areas only next time like short pieces on my crow and sides. I don't think I will presection anymore. It took an hour to presection and that was a lot of manipulation and I had a LOT of sections and after applying the relaxer I feel like it still wasn't enough sections. I may section as I go next time as long as my roots have been flat ironed. Overall, I'm happy with my results since I was also correcting some under processing from before... except I left the relaxer on for 25 minutes!! I'm not sure how bad that is lol


----------



## ckisland

Lilmama1011 said:


> did you do a protein treatment recently?  with your roots not being straight it probably breaking at the line of demarcation


You're totally right!! I saw a lot of long hair's, but they were obviously broken off pieces . Luckily that was the first time.



Renewed1 said:


> ckisland  I refuse to wrap my hair.  I just put it in a high bun, I alternate positions on a nightly basis.
> 
> Of course, unless I'm wearing a twist out.  then I wrap my ends in silk rollers.





Saludable84 said:


> I just bun my hair when it is straight at night. The wrap (regular or cross wrap) just does not agree with me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I'm glad I finally figured out how to wrap my hair, but I'll stick to my rollers and bunning at night. I'd like to go back to the days of little to no breakage that I was starting to get used to. Even with my relaxed hair I freaking heavy handed  .


----------



## coolsista-paris

can any of you tell me what you use to moisturize your hair?

i use s curl spray ,then seal with oil, and cream on top of that (im experementing,) and ends are well moist.

i tried an oil moisturizer, seems heavier but feels moisturized.

i always have hair on my hands whatever i do , i wonder if its just shedding? but i sometimes find smaller pieces. and i dont overmanipulate my hair at all! 

i dont know if its normal or if i should modify reggie again? i use both protein and moisture.

should i apoghee 2 step now at week 4 after relaxer (actually next week at Week 5)?

i dont lose 100 hairs per day... but i just hate seeing hair on my hands after mosturizing!

i need help


----------



## Honey Bee

@coolsista-paris, I use the LOC method generally, but switch out particular products depending on how I plan to style (ie, heat-friendly moisturizers vs de-frizzing moisturizers). I'm not personally a fan of using glycerin-based products too soon after touching up. I don''t actually use them too much in general, but if I do, it'll be deep into a stretch and just on the new-growth. If I don't have a liquid around that I like, I'll just use water. Oh, and I stopped using oil completely. It was just disappearing into my hair. I use serum now.

Re: breakage. Are you using ceramides? They really helped turn my hair around.

eta: Realized I didn't actually answer your question re: _specific_ products.  I find that particular products don't make the difference, it really is ingredients and technique. For the last six months or so, I've been using mostly Sally's conditioners, leave-in's, and serums, and particular drugstore brands I like (Aussie, Loreal Paris Advanced). I'm, one, using this time to check (like a mathematical proof) my list of ingredients to make sure they actually agree with my hair in different products/ formulations, and, two, finding good cheapies for my mother since she no longer has access to my hair closet. I've retained as much if not more length than I did with randomly-chosen expensive products.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Honey Bee said:


> @coolsista-paris, I use the LOC method generally, but switch out particular products depending on how I plan to style (ie, heat-friendly moisturizers vs de-frizzing moisturizers). I'm not personally a fan of using glycerin-based products too soon after touching up. I don''t actually use them too much in general, but if I do, it'll be deep into a stretch and just on the new-growth. If I don't have a liquid around that I like, I'll just use water. Oh, and I stopped using oil completely. It was just disappearing into my hair. I use serum now.  Re: breakage. Are you using ceramides? They really helped turn my hair around.  eta: Realized I didn't actually answer your question re: specific products.  I find that particular products don't make the difference, it really is ingredients and technique. For the last six months or so, I've been using mostly Sally's conditioners, leave-in's, and serums, and particular drugstore brands I like (Aussie, Loreal Paris Advanced). I'm, one, using this time to check (like a mathematical proof) my list of ingredients to make sure they actually agree with my hair in different products/ formulations, and, two, finding good cheapies for my mother since she no longer has access to my hair closet. I've retained as much if not more length than I did with randomly-chosen expensive products.



thanks!  youve well àswered to my quesions ;-)

i use s curl because im used to it (when natural). i do find it moisturizîng when sealed but the lost hairs got me wondering if it was a good idea :-/

i remember serum used to seal my hair well, but they contain silicones right? i will then have to shampoo with sulfates i guess?

i wanted to try out co washing in january... as usual im not sure of anything so just stay stuck like a fool hesitating on what to do.

i dont use ceramides! maybe i should co wash with te ceramids conditionner i found at te grocery store last month! it has so much slip and is so soft on my hair!! i forgot about that.
its about 6euros here in france. (its french anyway).

my hair is dryer today because i clarified 2 days ago.. i should have added more moisture . 

oh my, finding what works for your hair js just so hard! i figured out my reggie only like 4 years after being natural( long i know)...
now im relaxed (since 4 weeks) here i go again... learning. but i dont want it to take as long as it took when i was natural!! how come i took that long?!


----------



## Honey Bee

coolsista-paris

Definitely incorporate ceramides into your regimen. There's a challenge.  Two of my favorite relaxed hair bloggers swear by them (Jen at Just Grow Already and Nadege at Relaxed Hair Therapy). I pre-poo with a ceramide conditioner, I'm six months post and very little breakage. That's because ceramides replenish the lipid layer of the strand therefore making it more flexible/ less brittle. 

I actually stopped co-washing this fall. My hair seems to prefer shampoo once a week over cowashing twice a week. The pre-pooing cuts down on whatever dryness might occur as a result of the sulphates. I *may* go back to cowashing this spring/ summer, it depends on how my hair is doing.

Is your hair high porosity or low? And how are you styling your hair? What else...? Oh, do you have seamless combs? I remember you have fine hair, as do I. Regular combs were tearing my hair up, literally shredding it. I was 'no heat' for literally years and would still find tree splits.  Between those combs and twist-outs wreaking havoc on my ends, I don't know how I retained anything at all.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Honey Bee said:


> coolsista-paris  Definitely incorporate ceramides into your regimen. There's a challenge.  Two of my favorite relaxed hair bloggers swear by them (Jen at Just Grow Already and Nadege at Relaxed Hair Therapy). I pre-poo with a ceramide conditioner, I'm six months post and very little breakage. That's because ceramides replenish the lipid layer of the strand therefore making it more flexible/ less brittle.  I actually stopped co-washing this fall. My hair seems to prefer shampoo once a week over cowashing twice a week. The pre-pooing cuts down on whatever dryness might occur as a result of the sulphates. I *may* go back to cowashing this spring/ summer, it depends on how my hair is doing.  Is your hair high porosity or low? And how are you styling your hair? What else...? Oh, do you have seamless combs? I remember you have fine hair, as do I. Regular combs were tearing my hair up, literally shredding it. I was 'no heat' for literally years and would still find tree splits.  Between those combs and twist-outs wreaking havoc on my ends, I don't know how I retained anything at all.



im gonna definetly add   ceramides. i will pre poo with conditionner like you do. i usualy prepoo +dc before shampoo( not time hoping in and out the tub) 
i have a seamless comb i think ( a wide comb with nothing extra pulling ln the hair).i actually dont see what a seamless comb is (sorry :-/)

i usually wear a bun. or braid the ends and wear it up with a clip( hiding the ends).
i dont know ly porosity. ive done the water test and the hair took forever to sink.
but then on another side, when i air dry the roots take forever to dry (only ends dry fast).
when i used to baggy, it would be dry as soon as i took off the cap and stepped out the door (wrong products maybe)...

my hair gets wet fast when i pour water on it. ive never understood this porosity.

like you my hair hated twists!!

i just checker ingredients on my leave in (giovanni direc leave in): it has PROTEIN! ive always thought it was a moisturizing leave in!only moisture is what im looking for.  do you know any? 

maybe this is why my hair is snapping?! i always use protein on wash day, either prepoo or conditionner (apoghee 2 min).
i am maybe doing too much!?


----------



## coolsista-paris

Honey Bee said:


> coolsista-paris  Definitely incorporate ceramides into your regimen. There's a challenge.  Two of my favorite relaxed hair bloggers swear by them (Jen at Just Grow Already and Nadege at Relaxed Hair Therapy). I pre-poo with a ceramide conditioner, I'm six months post and very little breakage. That's because ceramides replenish the lipid layer of the strand therefore making it more flexible/ less brittle.  I actually stopped co-washing this fall. My hair seems to prefer shampoo once a week over cowashing twice a week. The pre-pooing cuts down on whatever dryness might occur as a result of the sulphates. I *may* go back to cowashing this spring/ summer, it depends on how my hair is doing.  Is your hair high porosity or low? And how are you styling your hair? What else...? Oh, do you have seamless combs? I remember you have fine hair, as do I. Regular combs were tearing my hair up, literally shredding it. I was 'no heat' for literally years and would still find tree splits.  Between those combs and twist-outs wreaking havoc on my ends, I don't know how I retained anything at all.



oh and just added some oil moisturizer (keracare) my hair felt softer and it seems there is no protein in it( i hope i understood the ingredients). 
but im still looking for a moisturizing only leave in.
it might help


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm too sick to put my weave in as planned so now I have to figure out how to get my million weeks post relaxer hair in a bun. I would call in to work  but I just started.


----------



## Saludable84

Coolsista_paris

If it has been 4 weeks since your relaxer, you may want to find the time to clarify, do a protein treatment and follow up with a good DC. Don't do anything too hard. Even if you can get your hands on some ORS replenishing Conditoner, that can get your hair in shape. 

You are still in the early stages. You will figure out what regimen works for you. In the meanwhile, if your hair is breaking or you are having a hard time with it, you might not want to prepoo until you get some stability as prepoos can dry your hair out more. 

Porosity is to know how your cuticles are situated on a daily basis. Meaning, for the cuticles on the hair strand, is your hair highly porous where the cuticles stay lifted or is it low porosity where the cuticles are always shut. Normal means your cuticles are down, but the exchange is pretty normal. I have low porosity hair, so it is hard to keep my hair moisturized once it is dry. You can try to determine your porosity by taking a clean strand after shampooing and placing it in room temp water and waiting to see if it sinks (high), sits on top (low) or sits in the middle (normal). Knowing porosity is important because it can help you assess what products to use and what techniques to use to maintain your hair. 

For example, I cannot use aloe because it closes my cuticles too much. Likewise I cannot use avocado in shampoos or deep conditioners because it is too smoothing. 

Also, the LOC Method is very popular. It means Liquid Oil Cream and that is how you would use products on dry hair. However, I have to use the LCO version of the LOC Method because that one works better. 

You have just got to get a handle on your hair and take steps from there. You can't really build a regimen until you determine porosity and what is really working for your hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

Saludable84 said:


> Coolsista_paris  If it has been 4 weeks since your relaxer, you may want to find the time to clarify, do a protein treatment and follow up with a good DC. Don't do anything too hard. Even if you can get your hands on some ORS replenishing Conditoner, that can get your hair in shape.  You are still in the early stages. You will figure out what regimen works for you. In the meanwhile, if your hair is breaking or you are having a hard time with it, you might not want to prepoo until you get some stability as prepoos can dry your hair out more.  Porosity is to know how your cuticles are situated on a daily basis. Meaning, for the cuticles on the hair strand, is your hair highly porous where the cuticles stay lifted or is it low porosity where the cuticles are always shut. Normal means your cuticles are down, but the exchange is pretty normal. I have low porosity hair, so it is hard to keep my hair moisturized once it is dry. You can try to determine your porosity by taking a clean strand after shampooing and placing it in room temp water and waiting to see if it sinks (high), sits on top (low) or sits in the middle (normal). Knowing porosity is important because it can help you assess what products to use and what techniques to use to maintain your hair.  For example, I cannot use aloe because it closes my cuticles too much. Likewise I cannot use avocado in shampoos or deep conditioners because it is too smoothing.  Also, the LOC Method is very popular. It means Liquid Oil Cream and that is how you would use products on dry hair. However, I have to use the LCO version of the LOC Method because that one works better.  You have just got to get a handle on your hair and take steps from there. You can't really build a regimen until you determine porosity and what is really working for your hair.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



  as my hair sat on top i must have low porosity( wonder if that changed since relaxer) i will do it again.
i clarified friday, but did not do hard protein.. i will catch up next week. ( next month i will henna).

im gonna go through some trial and error... a lot :-/


----------



## Mahsiah

How should I put my hair up at night when I take out my clip in extensions? I don't want to wrap it. Should I pin curl?


----------



## mshoneyfly

coolsista-paris
You said you seal with an oil after the s-curl, right?  What kind of oil are you using? I ask bc there are a lot of oils that contain ceramides. I use hemp seed oil, safflower oil, walnut oil and wheat germ oil. They really make a diff in the strength and softness of my texturized, high porosity hair. 

For more info on ceramides, there is a challenge thread. The first few posts really explain the benefits of ceramides and the content amount of many diff oils.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> How should I put my hair up at night when I take out my clip in extensions? I don't want to wrap it. Should I pin curl?



or a loose bun


----------



## coolsista-paris

mshoneyfly said:


> coolsista-paris You said you seal with an oil after the s-curl, right?  What kind of oil are you using? I ask bc there are a lot of oils that contain ceramides. I use hemp seed oil, safflower oil, walnut oil and wheat germ oil. They really make a diff in the strength and softness of my texturized, high porosity hair.  For more info on ceramides, there is a challenge thread. The first few posts really explain the benefits of ceramides and the content amount of many diff oils.  I LOVE this HHJ!!



i seal with coconut or a mixture of castor + grapeseed or castor+ olive oil.
thats all ive tried for the moment.

im also gonna read the ceramides threads


----------



## Saludable84

coolsista-paris said:


> i seal with coconut or a mixture of castor + grapeseed or castor+ olive oil. thats all ive tried for the moment.  im also gonna read the ceramides threads



The scurl might wet the hair more than necessary, so using castor or grapeseed alone may help. I prefer sunflower or rice bran. Even hemp seed oil is good. 

Also, make sure not to use a lot of scurl. It has a good amount of glycerin, so it exchanges a bit of moisture with the environment.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## brownb83

I miss my straight hair sad;. But I'm going to focus on learning how to rollerset straight.

Might have to hit my roots with the flat iron though.


----------



## natural_one

coolsista-paris said:


> oh and just added some oil moisturizer (keracare) my hair felt softer and it seems there is no protein in it( i hope i understood the ingredients).
> but im still looking for a moisturizing only leave in.
> it might help



I use Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream then seal with grapeseed oil, both of which absorb very well.


----------



## Guinan

^^^ I luv neutrogena triple moisture! It works great as a heat protectant & its a sun blocker too.


----------



## sunnieb

pelohello said:


> ^^^ I luv neutrogena triple moisture! It works great as a heat protectant & its a sun blocker too.



Me too!  I've used it ever since I saw it on  Sylver2's fotki back in '08.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> My fabulous 25th birthday! ! I lie but it was fabulous! !
> 
> Suny



Gorgeous!!! YASSS!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Gorgeous!!! YASSS!!



pre_medicalrulz thank you!

Suny


----------



## Mahsiah

Just got a relaxer. Just reminded me how much I love my relaxed hair.


----------



## sunnieb

Mahsiah said:


> Just got a relaxer. Just reminded me how much I love my relaxed hair.



My stretch is going well, but I'm jealous!


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb said:


> My stretch is going well, but I'm jealous!


Likewise 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mahsiah

sunnieb said:


> My stretch is going well, but I'm jealous!



when do u plan on relaxing?


----------



## sunnieb

Mahsiah said:


> when do u plan on relaxing?



February 8 at 20 weeks post.


----------



## ckisland

pelohello said:


> ^^^ I luv neutrogena triple moisture! It works great as a heat protectant & its a sun blocker too.


Now I want to try NTM  ! 

I'm really loving my hair right now. I found that rubbing jbco on my left temple is helping with my flaking area. It was fine today . At this length, my hair curls up my neck and feels weird, so I put my hair in a octopus claw. My mom walked by and told me I looked so put together and fancy. So I'm definitely going to be clipping my hair up as my PS .


----------



## PlainJane

So I've been bunning every single day, but I had to wear my hair down for an event and someone asked me, "Do you have naturally thin hair?" 
I almost cried on the spot! I guess my setback is more obvious than I thought. Now I have no idea how to wear my hair tonight for NYE


----------



## SuchaLady

That was rude AF ^


----------



## SuchaLady

I have no idea how to count my weeks post. I relaxed in February then did a corrective that didn't take  in June/July.


----------



## Saludable84

PlainJane said:


> So I've been bunning every single day, but I had to wear my hair down for an event and someone asked me, "Do you have naturally thin hair?" I almost cried on the spot! I guess my setback is more obvious than I thought. Now I have no idea how to wear my hair tonight for NYE



That was really not nice. Try something curly. That helps me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

SuchaLady said:


> That was rude AF ^



It was, but they didn't know she had a setback. But that would of still hurt my feelings. That like when my back fell out, I had to swoop my front hair back and clip it up because I had no hair in the back to clip up, I was so self conscience, I pretended to not have neck and keep my neck real low like that did something! Lol then when I got enough time I started using the curl formers and it made me feel better even though my back was super short, but it did grow back and fast it did!


----------



## mochalocks

Curling my hair for tonight's New Year's Eve dinner, this is just too much work.


----------



## back2relaxed

sunnieb said:


> My stretch is going well, but I'm jealous!



Me too, 3.5 more weeks!!


----------



## divachyk

I'm so use to complaining about all my hair issues that I feel a bit lonely without anything to report. However, that's a good problem to have.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Wrong Thread


----------



## PlainJane

pelohello said:


> ^^^ I luv neutrogena triple moisture! It works great as a heat protectant & its a sun blocker too.


This was the first moisturizer I used after lurking on the board but I can't remember why I stopped using it tho. I didn't know hair needed a "sun blocker" but I now see that on the bottle. I used it last night to M&S and when I got into bed my SO asked if I sprayed air freshener ha


----------



## coolsista-paris

PlainJane said:


> This was the first moisturizer I used after lurking on the board but I can't remember why I stopped using it tho. I didn't know hair needed a "sun blocker" but I now see that on the bottle. I used it last night to M&S and when I got into bed my SO asked if I sprayed air freshener ha



this product seems great. 

is it a spray or cream though?


----------



## danysedai

I wanted to briefly review the Living Proof style extender that I bought at Sephora and have only used once. BUT, I used it on New Year's Eve before gently blow drying and flat ironing my hair. My hair survived:
*being put in a bun*, 
*1 hour in a hot steamy jacuzzi *and
*being thrown on the snow on -20 Celsius weather, in my swimsuit! *(my bun felt frozen!).

This is my hair today after only combing it down yesterday, applying some moisturizer and coconut oil. It would have been a frizzy mess by now but it looks pretty straight and feels super soft.

And...my sister just called me while I'm writing this, she used a bit of the Style Extender yesterday after washing her hair and then wrapped it while damp. She called me to tell me that she had everything ready to flat iron and when she took her wrap down she realized that she did not need to use the flat iron! I'm at work and haven't seen her but she says her hair looks flat ironed, very smooth and soft.

I will keep using the product and report back again.


----------



## divachyk

danysedai, what's the style extender again? (I forgot, sorry!)


----------



## danysedai

divachyk said:


> danysedai, what's the style extender again? (I forgot, sorry!)



This product, Living Proof prime style extender. 
http://www.sephora.com/prime-style-extender-P375668?country_switch=ca&lang=en

I don't remember where I read about it the first time but I gave it a try (even though I'm trying to streamline my regimen and extensive product collection)


----------



## Saludable84

danysedai said:


> This product, Living Proof prime style extender. http://www.sephora.com/prime-style-extender-P375668?country_switch=ca&lang=en  I don't remember where I read about it the first time but I gave it a try (even though I'm trying to streamline my regimen and extensive product collection)



I've seen that before. Always wondered if it was any good. Your style came out pretty nice.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## blackberry815

Hi all, I haven't been on or posted for a while. Just renewed my subscription so I could stop lurking again. I've been neglecting my hair but I want to get serious again for the new year. Changing some things in my reggie. I realized I need to start moisturizing more often and also moisturizing my new growth instead of just my relaxed ends. Hopefully I'll see less breakage in 2014. Anyone else moisturizing their new growth when you moisturize and seal??


----------



## Lilmama1011

blackberry815 said:


> Hi all, I haven't been on or posted for a while. Just renewed my subscription so I could stop lurking again. I've been neglecting my hair but I want to get serious again for the new year. Changing some things in my reggie. I realized I need to start moisturizing more often and also moisturizing my new growth instead of just my relaxed ends. Hopefully I'll see less breakage in 2014. Anyone else moisturizing their new growth when you moisturize and seal??


  Yes always! I never got the whole just focus on the ends thing. Maybe that's why I never complained about severe breakage . When I have a fresh relaxer after washing I moisturize and seal everything. During the week when I'm not washing I add the little extras left over after I'm done moisturizing the ends and nape to the root and it's just very little because it was fully moisturized after washing  and freshly relaxed hair is able receive the natural sebum you scalp makes anyway. Now when I have new growth after moisturizing everything else, I take some in my hand and spread it throughout both my hands and apply directly to the scalp and new growth and I seal with the oil the same way


----------



## blackberry815

Thanks Lilmama1011 I have no idea why that never clicked for me. I definitely never got into moisturizing my new growth.. I guess because I didn't want to ruin my rollersets by causing reversion in the roots. I guess that's why I didn't stretch..or if I did get to 8 weeks I thought if I just avoided combing or touching the roots it would be fine but I have had consistent breakage in my crown for the past few years..so hopefully this gives my hair new life in 2014


----------



## Lilmama1011

blackberry815 said:


> Thanks Lilmama1011 I have no idea why that never clicked for me. I definitely never got into moisturizing my new growth.. I guess because I didn't want to ruin my rollersets by causing reversion in the roots. I guess that's why I didn't stretch..or if I did get to 8 weeks I thought if I just avoided combing or touching the roots it would be fine but I have had consistent breakage in my crown for the past few years..so hopefully this gives my hair new life in 2014



Oh yeah that's another plus with regular moisturizing of the new growth, it's easier to detangle. I don't care about reversion because I wear my hair mostly curly so it blends in. Try wearing curlier styles when you get a certain amount of new growth .


----------



## Saludable84

blackberry815 said:


> Hi all, I haven't been on or posted for a while. Just renewed my subscription so I could stop lurking again. I've been neglecting my hair but I want to get serious again for the new year. Changing some things in my reggie. I realized I need to start moisturizing more often and also moisturizing my new growth instead of just my relaxed ends. Hopefully I'll see less breakage in 2014. Anyone else moisturizing their new growth when you moisturize and seal??



Welcome back!!!!


----------



## PureSilver

I'm very happy to say that my 6 weeks post hair is getting 4 stars for good behavior, lets see if she can maintain those 4 stars for another 6 weeks cuz God knows i have a hell of a lonnnnnnnnnngggggggggg stretch.


----------



## Katrice

Anyone not stretching their relaxer more than 8-10 weeks?  Or are most going for longer stretches?


----------



## Saludable84

Katrice said:


> Anyone not stretching their relaxer more than 8-10 weeks?  Or are most going for longer stretches?



I used to. Caused the least amount of breakage for me. It is just a goal of mine to long term stretch.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Katrice said:


> Anyone not stretching their relaxer more than 8-10 weeks?  Or are most going for longer stretches?



I started only stretching 12 weeks. If I could go one week post relaxer I would. Sigh... #IHateMyHair


----------



## sunnieb

blackberry815 said:


> Hi all, I haven't been on or posted for a while. Just renewed my subscription so I could stop lurking again. I've been neglecting my hair but I want to get serious again for the new year. Changing some things in my reggie. I realized I need to start moisturizing more often and also moisturizing my new growth instead of just my relaxed ends. Hopefully I'll see less breakage in 2014. *Anyone else moisturizing their new growth when you moisturize and seal??*



When I moisturize, I do my whole head and throw in a scalp massage to make sure my newgrowth is feelin' it! 

I do pay particular attention to my ends and give them some extra moisture-love. 

I only seal the ends with oil though.


----------



## sunnieb

Katrice said:


> Anyone not stretching their relaxer more than 8-10 weeks?  Or are most going for longer stretches?



It may seem like most of us go for long stretches, but there are plenty of ladies here relaxing at the 8-10 week range.

Stretching isn't for everyone.  If it's detrimental to your hair, don't do it.  The only reason I can go 20 weeks at a time is that my hair is fine the whole time.


----------



## destinyseeker

Katrice said:


> Anyone not stretching their relaxer more than 8-10 weeks?  Or are most going for longer stretches?



I'm going back to 10 weeks. My hair does not like longer stretches! :-/


----------



## Pennefeather

I always include the new growth when moisturizing  after washing.  I am heavy handed with my moisture.  I use a Shea butter mixture on my hair.  I focus on the ends every night before wrapping, and put some through out my hair in the morning.  I never comb my hair without adding something to it first.  I think that dry hair and a comb are a bad mix.

Usual stretch is 12 weeks, but I'm hoping for 16 this time.


----------



## danysedai

Katrice said:


> Anyone not stretching their relaxer more than 8-10 weeks?  Or are most going for longer stretches?



I'm not stretching longer than 10 weeks. Longer than that have not worked for me in the past.

Once my hair is on the right track again I might stretch for longer.


----------



## quirkydimples

10-12 weeks and 12 is pushing it. I did a six-month stretch before. Worst. Idea. Ever. Tangles and breakage galore.


----------



## coolsista-paris

i just finishd doing henna treatment, shampoo woth loreal sulfat free shampoo. my hair felt strong then.

after i added my melty ceramid conditionner : hair was soft  but then i had some on my hands.

i shirt dried, added s tiny bit of apoghee green tea spray.   it felt strog with less hair out, but kinda hard so i added s curl spray.. its soft again.

but: why do i always end up with hair on my hands when im being gentle??

i try pullin the hair to check elasticity, strenth... its seems fine but then hair still comes out ( some are sheds ànd some are broke)

i dont know.... this new relaxed journey is fustrating. :-/
makes me really feel like shaving! or just transitionning to what ive known for 6 years.

is it normal to lose hairs. im not losing over 100 per day but i hate seing small pieces on my hands.


----------



## coolsista-paris

PureSilver said:


> I'm very happy to say that my 6 weeks post hair is getting 4 stars for good behavior, lets see if she can maintain those 4 stars for another 6 weeks cuz God knows i have a hell of a lonnnnnnnnnngggggggggg stretch.



great! im at 5 weeks post now. just a week behind you! 

i dont know how long im stretching but i hope up to 12 weeks to at least. maxumimum would be 16 (if i can take it) we will see


----------



## Mahsiah

Katrice said:


> Anyone not stretching their relaxer more than 8-10 weeks?  Or are most going for longer stretches?



That's the longest I stretch. My longest will ever be 10 weeks.


----------



## Saludable84

coolsista-paris said:


> i just finishd doing henna treatment, shampoo woth loreal sulfat free shampoo. my hair felt strong then.  after i added my melty ceramid conditionner : hair was soft  but then i had some on my hands.  i shirt dried, added s tiny bit of apoghee green tea spray.   it felt strog with less hair out, but kinda hard so i added s curl spray.. its soft again.  but: why do i always end up with hair on my hands when im being gentle??  i try pullin the hair to check elasticity, strenth... its seems fine but then hair still comes out ( some are sheds ànd some are broke)  i dont know.... this new relaxed journey is fustrating. :-/ makes me really feel like shaving! or just transitionning to what ive known for 6 years.  is it normal to lose hairs. im not losing over 100 per day but i hate seing small pieces on my hands.



The best thing I can tell you is it is going to happen. It also seems like you protein moisture balance either isn't intact or you might be assessing the breakage wrong. I expect my hair to break when wet though not excessively, but when it's dry that when I really make an assessment as to what is going on. 

Try blow drying on cool next time, then seeing if your hair is still breaking when dry.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland

coolsista-paris said:


> i just finishd doing henna treatment, shampoo woth loreal sulfat free shampoo. my hair felt strong then.
> 
> after i added my melty ceramid conditionner : hair was soft  but then i had some on my hands.
> 
> i shirt dried, added s tiny bit of apoghee green tea spray.   it felt strog with less hair out, but kinda hard so i added s curl spray.. its soft again.
> 
> but: why do i always end up with hair on my hands when im being gentle??
> 
> i try pullin the hair to check elasticity, strenth... its seems fine but then hair still comes out ( some are sheds ànd some are broke)
> 
> i dont know.... this new relaxed journey is fustrating. :-/
> makes me really feel like shaving! or just transitionning to what ive known for 6 years.
> 
> is it normal to lose hairs. im not losing over 100 per day but i hate seing small pieces on my hands.



I see a little bit of breakage too, but honestly it's way less than what I was getting while natural . The problem you may have had with this wash is using too much protein. Henna, ceramides, and Aphogee Green Tea are all different ranges of protein and you hit them all back to back. Like when I used AO GPB, I didn't use any of the Aphogee spray like I normally would. I just used my moisturizer. Two of my 3 leave-ins are protein heavy, but I spread them out. You should try adding a bit more moisture and maybe that would help .


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> I see a little bit of breakage too, but honestly it's way less than what I was getting while natural . The problem you may have had with this wash is using too much protein. Henna, ceramides, and Aphogee Green Tea are all different ranges of protein and you hit them all back to back. Like when I used AO GPB, I didn't use any of the Aphogee spray like I normally would. I just used my moisturizer. Two of my 3 leave-ins are protein heavy, but I spread them out. You should try adding a bit more moisture and maybe that would help .



I concur. 

Contrary to popular belief, relaxed hair does not need a ton of protein.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland

How do you tell the difference between shedding from the root and breakage from the point of demarcation? I can't tell if these long hairs should or not be coming out of my head .
And now I'm wondering about whether I should stretch my relaxers or not. I'm lazy and straight hair (not super textured) was my goal. I'm also a little rough with my hair. From some of these posts, it makes stretching not seem like a good idea. One the other hand, I am worried about my scalp and would rather not have it go H.A.M on me anymore than it already has.


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> How do you tell the difference between shedding from the root and breakage from the point of demarcation? I can't tell if these long hairs should or not be coming out of my head . And now I'm wondering about whether I should stretch my relaxers or not. I'm lazy and straight hair (not super textured) was my goal. I'm also a little rough with my hair. From some of these posts, it makes stretching not seem like a good idea. One the other hand, I am worried about my scalp and would rather not have it go H.A.M on me anymore than it already has.



It's usually a long strand and mine (used to) look a little crooked where it breaks. 

Stretching is hard. When my hair was straight, I needed to stretch for less amount of time, but more texture for me means less stretching. I also have thick strands, so that also makes a difference. You've just got to feel it out. I honestly don't care for stretching, but at this point I just don't need to relax as much. When I was straighter 8-10 weeks was really ideal.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kimpaur

Hi everyone , quick question, I'm a natural 4a ish with shoulder/collar bone length hair, and am getting ready to texturize...but I only bought one box. Is that enough?

I'm using the Linange texturizer if that makes a difference.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

kimpaur

If your hair is dense I suggest using 2. 

When I texlaxed after being natural the first time I used 2 full jars and I was too SL. However, my hair is quite dense so I'm sure that played a part in it.


----------



## divachyk

Katrice said:


> Anyone not stretching their relaxer more than 8-10 weeks?  Or are most going for longer stretches?



Katrice, I'm a 10 week girl!


----------



## Saludable84

kimpaur said:


> Hi everyone , quick question, I'm a natural 4a ish with shoulder/collar bone length hair, and am getting ready to texturize...but I only bought one box. Is that enough?  I'm using the Linange texturizer if that makes a difference.



Get two just in case. Even if you don't use the second jar, you will still have it for later.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

I've been in a hair funk lately. I don't know if I want to relax or not. I want to dye my whole head instead of just the front of my hair but I don't want to do both (relax and dye). Before my HJ, I would only relax once a year to every 2yrs and bleach the front of my hair only. My hair had a good length and it was pretty healthy. IDK if I'm transitioning or just doing a really long stretch. I think I'll make up my mind in July. So for now, I'm not relaxing until I make up my mind. 

I'm soooo torn. I luv the ease of my hair with the relaxer but I REALLY want to dye my hair. I want a change. I'm starting to get hair-boredom.


----------



## kimpaur

duplicate post


----------



## kimpaur

pelohello I can totally relate, that's pretty much the main reason I'm texturizing/texlaxing, boredom with my hair. I also want color, but I think I'm gonna go the natural root and experiment with cinnamon to avoid chemicals.


----------



## Rozlewis

Katrice said:


> Anyone not stretching their relaxer more than 8-10 weeks?  Or are most going for longer stretches?



Katrice, I am stretching for 16 weeks.


----------



## jenjen33033

I try to stretch at least 12 weeks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Katrice

My goal is 11 weeks; 9 weeks post now


----------



## halfindian

Omg so I'm totally loving this braided ponytail. I styled my hair in the shower as I normally do. My only fear is breakage around the ponytail holder. Any suggestions which do not include manipulating my 10 weeks post hair. New growth got a party going on in there!!!


----------



## halfindian

The pictures did not attach. Trying to upload them using android app. Still new to this.


----------



## SuchaLady

Join the club. It's a few of us with this same predicament floating around.  it's a sucky place to be in. 




pelohello said:


> I've been in a hair funk lately. I don't know if I want to relax or not. I want to dye my whole head instead of just the front of my hair but I don't want to do both (relax and dye). Before my HJ, I would only relax once a year to every 2yrs and bleach the front of my hair only. My hair had a good length and it was pretty healthy. IDK if I'm transitioning or just doing a really long stretch. I think I'll make up my mind in July. So for now, I'm not relaxing until I make up my mind.  I'm soooo torn. I luv the ease of my hair with the relaxer but I REALLY want to dye my hair. I want a change. I'm starting to get hair-boredom.


----------



## Beamodel

halfindian said:


> Omg so I'm totally loving this braided ponytail. I styled my hair in the shower as I normally do. My only fear is breakage around the ponytail holder. Any suggestions which do not include manipulating my 10 weeks post hair. New growth got a party going on in there!!!



Your hair is beautiful. Your pictures did attach


----------



## divachyk

Lovely & gorgeous halfindian


----------



## Saludable84

pelohello

I am at 13 weeks, my usual relax time, and this time it came so fast and Im not even bothering to relaxer prep. My next touch-up is not scheduled until Feb and that can span the whole month. By the way my hair is acting, I am just going with the flow. Not saying Im not relaxing, but Im not rushing it either. Im not having any hair problems, so if I get to a point that I say "Ok, I give up!" I will relax. Until then, I just don't care. Im going to take care of my hair regardless.


----------



## NGraceO

pelohello said:


> I've been in a hair funk lately. I don't know if I want to relax or not. I want to dye my whole head instead of just the front of my hair but I don't want to do both (relax and dye). Before my HJ, I would only relax once a year to every 2yrs and bleach the front of my hair only. My hair had a good length and it was pretty healthy. IDK if I'm transitioning or just doing a really long stretch. I think I'll make up my mind in July. So for now, I'm not relaxing until I make up my mind.
> 
> I'm soooo torn. I luv the ease of my hair with the relaxer but I REALLY want to dye my hair. I want a change. I'm starting to get hair-boredom.



I feel you on the hair boredom.  Feeling apathetic about hair lately. As i've been working out the kinks in my hide my hair wig regimen, its been underwhelming to realize MY hair will be cooped up in dookie braids 100% of the time. Sigh. lol


----------



## NGraceO

halfindian said:


> Omg so I'm totally loving this braided ponytail. I styled my hair in the shower as I normally do. My only fear is breakage around the ponytail holder. Any suggestions which do not include manipulating my 10 weeks post hair. New growth got a party going on in there!!!




I am 19 weeks post now and if I wasn't in dookie braids under my wig, I would be wearing braid outs in a bun:

I wash my hair weekly and braid in plaits after DCing. After these dry I take them down and bun them until I wash again. I also wash/ condition my hair in sections  (decreases manipulation) and detangle on dry hair w/ oil before even beginning the wash process to minimize manipulation on my wet hair during stretches. HTH


----------



## SuchaLady

I used black gel last night.  My edges are so laid though. 

I will update about my wash day when I get off.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> I used black gel last night.  My edges are so laid though.   I will update about my wash day when I get off.



The gift and the curse of black gel. I be ready to cave in sometimes.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naija24

curious how many women in here are torn between transitioning and relaxing. i feel like everyone is natural now, except on here.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

naija24 said:


> curious how many women in here are torn between transitioning and relaxing. i feel like everyone is natural now, except on here.



I tried, then changed my mind


----------



## kimpaur

naija24 said:


> curious how many women in here are torn between transitioning and relaxing. i feel like everyone is natural now, except on here.



being natural is overrated sometimes 
Lol JK, I am/was natural for 4, going on 5 years. I say was because I plan on textlaxing this week. I'm a 4a i believe and my hair is gorgeous...and beautiful...but overwhelming. Also, my birthday is next week and I really want a change...an easier,less shrunken change. Natural just got boring for me. And too many people are Natural now, so I don't feel as unique  Anywho, I do believe that every woman SHOULD go natural if she doesn't know her true texture. That's why I'm not really tripping, I feel confident that in the future I can decide to stop using chemicals and be perfectly prepared/fine with the idea because I know my hair.


ETA Sorry for writing my hair's life story LOL, I just needed to get that off my chest


----------



## naija24

CafedeBelleza, I legit want to transition but it's so hard. It's easier to just BC and do it cold turkey. And I still want to wear my hair 100% of the time, so I'm feeling conflicted. Hence why I'm in braids right now. Out of hands, out of sight, out of mind.

How long did you transition before finally relaxing?


----------



## Brwnbeauti

naija24 said:


> CafedeBelleza, I legit want to transition but it's so hard. It's easier to just BC and do it cold turkey. And I still want to wear my hair 100% of the time, so I'm feeling conflicted. Hence why I'm in braids right now. Out of hands, out of sight, out of mind.  How long did you transition before finally relaxing?



I went six months and I really liked what I was seeing but when I thought about the way I like to wear my hair I couldn't see the point on going natural. I think if I bc it would be different but I am not in a position to do that right now. I said I'd try again when I'm ready to have children. If I have a reason besides vanity I'd probably stick to it.


----------



## SuchaLady

Black gel has been reformulated. It's nothing like it was back in the day. Try a jar. 




Saludable84 said:


> The gift and the curse of black gel. I be ready to cave in sometimes.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## freckledface

naija24 said:


> curious how many women in here are torn between transitioning and relaxing. i feel like everyone is natural now, except on here.




I'm with you while I do love my relaxed hair I'm gonna take the plunge. I just want to see what*my natural hair looks like. But please believe if I can't manage I will relax in a heart beat lol.

Also I do stretch my relaxers. I only got 3 last year (I think) and I wear my hair up or curly.


----------



## halfindian

I was relaxed then transitioned stayed natural for 4 years then relaxed again. Relaxed hair is convenient for me. Not much fussing to style. When my hair was natural it took more time from me to do everything. My hair is not thick it just looks thick when natural because of the curls.


----------



## halfindian

Took down my braided pony. My scalp was so itchy I scratched it till it bled in my nape area. Sigh. Next relaxer due 28th January I really should not be scratching like that!


----------



## Saludable84

halfindian said:


> Took down my braided pony. My scalp was so itchy I scratched it till it bled in my nape area. Sigh. Next relaxer due 28th January I really should not be scratching like that!



Be careful!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

naija24 said:


> curious how many women in here are torn between transitioning and relaxing. i feel like everyone is natural now, except on here.


I'm transitioning right now. My main goal is to do WNGs and not look crazy bout the head...LOL. I have been relaxed for most of my adult life.  I am currently using Chi Enviro to transition.  I just did my first self application, second application. Benefits are supposed to be cumulative.  I have been a self relaxer forever and I didn't want to lose my length or my options while I'm transitioning.  I figured if I could put lye on my head and get it off in time to save my skin and most of my hair that I could do Chi.


----------



## naija24

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm transitioning right now. My main goal is to do WNGs and not look crazy bout the head...LOL. I have been relaxed for most of my adult life.  I am currently using Chi Enviro to transition.  I just did my first self application, second application. Benefits are supposed to be cumulative.  I have been a self relaxer forever and I didn't want to lose my length or my options while I'm transitioning.  I figured if I could put lye on my head and get it off in time to save my skin and most of my hair that I could do Chi.



What's Chi Enviro? is it like a BKT at home treatment?

I was debating texturizers for a while, because I did that back in college once while I was natural and it made my hair SOOOOO much easier to manage but no one could tell that I put any chemical in my hair. 

I just feel like, sometimes, I'm in a box. If I use heat or BKTs, i'm "transitioning wrong". If I use texturizers to have thicker hair, OMG YOU'RE USING CHEMICALS RELAXERS ARE THE DEVIL. If I BC, I look like a dude to many people (including my bf who I love and is great but hates short hair) and transitioning is scary for someone like me with GAD.

Everything sucks. I respect yall who don't give a damn about anyone's opinion and just enjoy your hair. 

I wouldn't care getting relaxers except that the way some naturals are talking, we will all be bald in 20 years. And this is a new thing. I never felt this much pressure or heard this much discussion about black hair until maybe 2010.


----------



## ckisland

kimpaur said:


> being natural is overrated sometimes
> Lol JK, I am/was natural for 4, going on 5 years. I say was because I plan on textlaxing this week. I'm a 4a i believe and my hair is gorgeous...and beautiful...but overwhelming. Also, my birthday is next week and I really want a change...an easier,less shrunken change. Natural just got boring for me. And too many people are Natural now, so I don't feel as unique  Anywho, I do believe that every woman SHOULD go natural if she doesn't know her true texture. That's why I'm not really tripping, I feel confident that in the future I can decide to stop using chemicals and be perfectly prepared/fine with the idea because I know my hair.
> 
> 
> ETA Sorry for writing my hair's life story LOL, I just needed to get that off my chest


WOW I agree with you 100%. When I first went natural, there were a handful of use where I was in NM and almost none when I got back to GA. I stood out everywhere I went but that has long since died. I'm so happy so many ladies are natural now!! It allowed me to stop feeling pressured to keep fighting for the cause when all I wanted to do was kill my shrinkage . I'm ready to get my grow on and be a unicorn again because around here, a black chick with healthy APL or longer hair is like finding a diamond in a haystack .

naija24 ,  when I first relaxed, I was set to transition back to natural almost immediately. But now (as long as my scalp issues go away), I'm happy to stay relaxed. I just need to be more careful with my scalp and find a stronger relaxer, cause I'm looking to go straighter.


----------



## ckisland

Last night I was too lazy to redo my hair, so I did a braid in the front and one in the back. Took it out this morning and I loved it. Bouncy curly hair !!! I noticed that my styles have come out right every single time I do them on barely damp or dry hair, and so far, a mess on completely wet hair. Does anyone else have this issue? I might just be half-butt about what I'm doing when my hair's wet .


----------



## Cattypus1

naija24 said:


> What's Chi Enviro? is it like a BKT at home treatment?  I was debating texturizers for a while, because I did that back in college once while I was natural and it made my hair SOOOOO much easier to manage but no one could tell that I put any chemical in my hair.  I just feel like, sometimes, I'm in a box. If I use heat or BKTs, i'm "transitioning wrong". If I use texturizers to have thicker hair, OMG YOU'RE USING CHEMICALS RELAXERS ARE THE DEVIL. If I BC, I look like a dude to many people (including my bf who I love and is great but hates short hair) and transitioning is scary for someone like me with GAD.  Everything sucks. I respect yall who don't give a damn about anyone's opinion and just enjoy your hair.  I wouldn't care getting relaxers except that the way some naturals are talking, we will all be bald in 20 years. And this is a new thing. I never felt this much pressure or heard this much discussion about black hair until maybe 2010.


 Girl, you gotta do you!  Chi Enviro is similar to a BKT or so I'm told but without the "hydes". It is marketed to professionals but I found some on EBay.  My ends were getting thin and I changed relaxers about a year and a half ago and did some major damage which added to the thinness.  I'm very loosely styled and hate the "every hair in place look" on me.  I love good Twistout. I don't really care if I have to use chemicals or not--and I could care less what anybody thinks or says about it.  I'm also graying and have struggled with to color or not to color.  Chi is supposed to improve the condition of your hair by infusing silk and protein into the strands.  When it's straight it looks relaxed, when it's wet it looks natural.  What's a GAD?


----------



## naija24

Cattypus1 said:


> Girl, you gotta do you!  Chi Enviro is similar to a BKT or so I'm told but without the "hydes". It is marketed to professionals but I found some on EBay.  My ends were getting thin and I changed relaxers about a year and a half ago and did some major damage which added to the thinness.  I'm very loosely styled and hate the "every hair in place look" on me.  I love good Twistout. I don't really care if I have to use chemicals or not--and I could care less what anybody thinks or says about it.  I'm also graying and have struggled with to color or not to color.  Chi is supposed to improve the condition of your hair by infusing silk and protein into the strands.  When it's straight it looks relaxed, when it's wet it looks natural.  What's a GAD?



GAD, to be frank, is Generalized Anxiety Disorder. So I naturally worry about everything. I have it under control until last year. Lots of stuff happened but one of which was that I got confused about my hair. Do I want it relaxed? Do I want it natural? Straight haired natural? Do I want an afro? Maybe texturized? Will I get heat damage? How long do I want my hair? How many trims a year should I get? SHould I go to the salon or do my hair all on my own? What will my boyfriend/coworkers/family think? What is my growth rate? What is my hair type? Which type is better/cuter/easier? Should I transition? If so, for how long? Does it matter? Should I big chop now or in 6 months? 12 months? 24 months? Never? Are my ends dry or damaged??

And repeat every other day. 

So now I just have braids  My only real question on the regular is when to take them down, which I'm aiming for March. But I'm sure by then all the questions will pop up again :/


----------



## Cattypus1

naija24 said:


> GAD, to be frank, is Generalized Anxiety Disorder. So I naturally worry about everything. I have it under control until last year. Lots of stuff happened but one of which was that I got confused about my hair. Do I want it relaxed? Do I want it natural? Straight haired natural? Do I want an afro? Maybe texturized? Will I get heat damage? How long do I want my hair? How many trims a year should I get? SHould I go to the salon or do my hair all on my own? What will my boyfriend/coworkers/family think? What is my growth rate? What is my hair type? Which type is better/cuter/easier? Should I transition? If so, for how long? Does it matter? Should I big chop now or in 6 months? 12 months? 24 months? Never? Are my ends dry or damaged??  And repeat every other day.  So now I just have braids  My only real question on the regular is when to take them down, which I'm aiming for March. But I'm sure by then all the questions will pop up again :/


I ask myself some of those same questions because I have been a hair freak for most of my life.  I don't really worry about it though because it's just hair and as long as it continues to grow whatever I do to it can be resolved with time.  Good luck with your journey, you may be more under control than you think.


----------



## xu93texas

Katrice said:


> Anyone not stretching their relaxer more than 8-10 weeks?  Or are most going for longer stretches?



I don't plan to stretch longer than 11 weeks for 2014. I've learned my lesson...twice.


----------



## LovelyRo

My max is 12 weeks!


----------



## divachyk

Nice ckisland!


----------



## PlainJane

The only bad thing about a fresh relaxer is how it kicks my "hand in head syndrome" into overdrive. 
I still can't believe I self relaxed. I will never pay $90 for a relaxer setback/under processed results ever again! If everything goes as planned, I'll relax again at 12 weeks post. I will never ever everrr stray away from LHCF again


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Looking forward to my sew-in. Haven't had one of these since 2010. Saturday cannot come any faster!!!


----------



## brownb83

So I need to do a corrective sigh. ohwell. 

then tresssame gave me protein over load. I lost so much hair!!! back to my cones.


----------



## yora88

brownb83 what tressemme products did you use ?


----------



## brownb83

yora88 said:


> brownb83 what tressemme products did you use ?



the intense moisture conditioner. it has no slip none. sad


----------



## ckisland

Got another question 

I know some of you ladies don't shampoo frequently. What do you use instead to cleanse (could I get specific products please)? Do any of you save shampoo with relaxer days only?


----------



## NGraceO

ckisland said:


> Got another question   I know some of you ladies don't shampoo frequently. What do you use instead to cleanse (could I get specific products please)? Do any of you save shampoo with relaxer days only?



Great question; I'll be looking out for some responses too. I'm worried that maybe my naturally would be better if I shampooed less, but mentally I can't see me doing that (I'm really set in my mind abt washing weekly...sigh.)

NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Looking forward to my sew-in. Haven't had one of these since 2010. Saturday cannot come any faster!!!



Can't wait to see them pics tomorrow!!!

NGraceO


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

NGraceO said:


> Can't wait to see them pics tomorrow!!!
> 
> NGraceO



Lol ok I will try to post some.


----------



## brownb83

ckisland said:


> Got another question
> 
> I know some of you ladies don't shampoo frequently. What do you use instead to cleanse (could I get specific products please)? Do any of you save shampoo with relaxer days only?



I wash once a week with clarifying shampoo. Then I co wash once a week. This seems to work for me.

If Im getting closer to relaxer time I add a moisurizing shampoo after I clarify.

But I'm also working out 5 tinesba week and sweating in my head so I need that wash.

Other wise I get build up on my scalp.


----------



## divachyk

ckisland said:


> Got another question
> 
> I know some of you ladies don't shampoo frequently. What do you use instead to cleanse (could I get specific products please)? Do any of you save shampoo with relaxer days only?



ckisland, I was co-cleansing weekly with HairVeda Amala Cream Rinse and shampooing with Bee Mine Botanicals once every 4 weeks or so. I started using butters to seal a few months ago and felt co-cleansing every week just wasn't cutting it. I now alternate co-cleansing and shampooing.


----------



## mschristine

I've been so busy at work that I haven't had the time or energy to wash my hair. My scalp has been itching like crazy and it hasn't been washed since New Year's Eve. Since I finally have a day off, I washed and now I'm deep conditioning. I was moisturizing and sealing but I think I did some damage. I'll be deep conditioning twice a week for the next four weeks...no straightening..just air dry...my hair needs some extra love


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Im noticing a lot of new growth as Im doing my rollerset.  Im 8 weeks post, wanted to stretch to 12 before relaxing.  Not sure if Ill make it.  Not sure which relaxer Ill use next time.  Im definitely not using ORS lye again.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

tapioca_pudding said:


> Im noticing a lot of new growth as Im doing my rollerset.  Im 8 weeks post, wanted to stretch to 12 before relaxing.  Not sure if Ill make it.  Not sure which relaxer Ill use next time.  Im definitely not using ORS lye again.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Do you want texture or straight? I'd recommend mizani for both results and linange for the former.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I gotta one inch trim all around. The lady said I need about 4 inches but since she put it in a sew-in she only did one inch.


----------



## ckisland

I've been thinking about my next touch up, and I'm actually excited for it!! I plan to use ORS (but am open to inexpensive suggestions lol) next time because I want to go a good bit straighter if I can. Most days my hair doesn't look much different from my stretched out natural hair. Today my sister said she forgot that I was relaxed :/ . Not the look I was going for. I'm also considering relaxing at 8 or 10 weeks.


----------



## ckisland

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I gotta one inch trim all around. The lady said I need about 4 inches but since she put it in a sew-in she only did one inch.



Oh no  !! Do you think she was right or just scissor happy?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

ckisland said:


> Oh no  !! Do you think she was right or just scissor happy?



Lol she showed me first before she cut it & unfortnately she was right.


----------



## brownb83

ckisland said:


> I've been thinking about my next touch up, and I'm actually excited for it!! I plan to use ORS (but am open to inexpensive suggestions lol) next time because I want to go a good bit straighter if I can. Most days my hair doesn't look much different from my stretched out natural hair. Today my sister said she forgot that I was relaxed :/ . Not the look I was going for. I'm also considering relaxing at 8 or 10 weeks.



This is the issue Im dealing with. People often ask if I'm natural. So I'm doing a corrective Monday and plan to let it straighten a bit longer.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol she showed me first before she cut it & unfortnately she was right.



Are you still wearing your wigs?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Full sew in
No hair left out
Lace closure


----------



## FelaShrine

Has any relaxedhead tried Baby Face Pure Protein?

Nadege seems to love it 

http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/2013/03/a-review-of-babyface-pure-protein.html


----------



## NGraceO

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Full sew in No hair left out Lace closure



Looks great! Girl, you fine!!! 

NGraceO


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

NGraceO said:


> Looks great! Girl, you fine!!!
> 
> NGraceO



Lol! Thank you


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Full sew in
> No hair left out
> Lace closure



pre_medicalrulz that first picture looks like somebody feeling themselves...lol...it looks good. I want one! !! Im feeling a little apple jelly! !! Lol

Suny


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> pre_medicalrulz that first picture looks like somebody feeling themselves...lol...it looks good. I want one! !! Im feeling a little apple jelly! !! Lol
> 
> Suny



Lmbo!!!!! I cannot tell a lie. I kinda was. #TeamTooMuch


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> Are you still wearing your wigs?



No ma'am........


----------



## nymane

FelaShrine said:


> Has any relaxedhead tried Baby Face Pure Protein?
> 
> Nadege seems to love it
> 
> http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/2013/03/a-review-of-babyface-pure-protein.html



I have it; I've tried it once mixed with Silicon Mix (only a 1/4 capful because I was nervous) on relaxer day.  My hair felt very soft after rinsing, but it always does after Silicon Mix, so I can't really review this product until I use it a couple of times at full strength (1 capful).  When I do, I'll give an update.


----------



## coolsista-paris

brownb83 said:


> This is the issue Im dealing with. People often ask if I'm natural. So I'm doing a corrective Monday and plan to let it straighten a bit longer.



ckisland

for me its the opposite.

i like my straight hair but as it js fine( maybe some medium strands too) of i put product it weight my hair making it look so thin .
i did have damage a few months back at the crown ( less crown cut short makes me look like i hàve no volume whe  i usually always had some volume, high density id say).

i dont want it 100% texlaxed.... that will make me have to use heat to straighten... 
im between: cutting my hair again to give lore fullness, or let it grow , the crown catch up the  cut?.... 

im now thinking lf my next relaxer that i will fo MYSELF!

i know my virgin relaxer was done with dark and lovely no lye, she combed through, left it for some time( i guess 20 min) but it was flat afterwards.

i felt like i lost my hair. .. its fuller now but im not yet satisfied and im feeling fustrated.

i dont know if i should buy lye or no lye..
people have been talking so much about linange so if that leaves texture why not?!


im going to london next month and i will do hair shopping ( some things are not sold in paris)... so im starting my list now.

any suggestions?


----------



## coolsista-paris

also, since my henna... my hair is not retaining moisture! i dont know whats going on and i dont know what to do.

is thjs because i have hair relaxed from no lye?? how many times am i suppose to chelate/clarify? i thought every month was fine. am i wrong?

the roots too are kinda harder  that the rest ( is it because of new growth)??

i just dont get it
i dont want to buy every product i see .. i tried dc and its the same thing...


----------



## coolsista-paris

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Full sew in No hair left out Lace closure



looks good!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

coolsista-paris said:


> looks good!!



Thank you


----------



## Saludable84

coolsista-paris

for me its the opposite.  i like my straight hair but as it js fine( maybe some medium strands too) of i put product it weight my hair making it look so thin . i did have damage a few months back at the crown ( less crown cut short makes me look like i hàve no volume whe  i usually always had some volume, high density id say).

  i dont want it 100% texlaxed.... that will make me have to use heat to straighten... im between: cutting my hair again to give lore fullness, or let it grow , the crown catch up the  cut?.... 
You don't have to texlax it to leave a lot of texture, just enough to leave some strength. 100% mean the entire head is texlaxed but to texlax is to just leave some texture whether it's a little or a lot. I texlax to leave a lot now versus when I started I only left a little texture. FYI, don't worry about letting the crown catch up. If you keep cutting, you will just get frustrated staying at the same length. I had crown breakage a couple years ago. It's a little below SL now (from trimming to keep it from splitting) but it's growing. You wouldn't be able to tell now unless I told you. 


 im now thinking lf my next relaxer that i will fo MYSELF!  i know my virgin relaxer was done with dark and lovely no lye, she combed through, left it for some time( i guess 20 min) but it was flat afterwards.  
How are you styling your hair now. She may have just processed it too much, so you can thicken it with rinses and henna IF they are not to heavy for the hair. My hair thickened up after a few months, but I did rely on roller setting more to achieve this until my hair thickened a bit. Once you leave more texture in the roots, you may notice volume in the hair. 

i felt like i lost my hair. .. its fuller now but im not yet satisfied and im feeling fustrated.  i dont know if i should buy lye or no lye.. people have been talking so much about linange so if that leaves texture why not?! 
I solely recommend lye because it leave more texture and for me burns less because I'm not going straight. No lye left me with strength, but not with texture. If I just smoothed with no-lye once it was fine. My hair wouldn't be super straight, with just enough texture for me look like it's been a while since I relaxed but I didn't need to use heat to straighten after roller setting. So no-lye can work for what you want, but you have to be careful with smoothing. With the linange, your going to be left with a lot of texture so unless you want that, don't bother. 

 im going to london next month and i will do hair shopping ( some things are not sold in paris)... so im starting my list now.  any suggestions?
Shopping for what exactly?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

coolsista-paris said:


> also, since my henna... my hair is not retaining moisture! i dont know whats going on and i dont know what to do.  is thjs because i have hair relaxed from no lye?? how many times am i suppose to chelate/clarify? i thought every month was fine. am i wrong?  the roots too are kinda harder  that the rest ( is it because of new growth)??  i just dont get it i dont want to buy every product i see .. i tried dc and its the same thing...



The henna (which I suggested with a grain of salt) is probably too much for your hair. Henna is on the heavy side. What did you mix it with?

When I used to use henna, back when my hair was more porous, I used it with buttermilk or yogurt and water. That never left me with problems. Nowadays, due to good ole protein, I really cannot henna as much so I don't try. You probably need to DC more with heat but the clarifying might not be enough to loosen the henna. 

You can try to add some coconut cream to your DC to help or just use it straight as a prepoo and see if that helps.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

Here is a post of a question I posted in a different thread that I would like you alls opinion/advice about pllllllease : 



NGraceO said:


> I'm 19 or 20 weeks post! Only a couple of weeks left in my stretch. Although I haven't decided if I will end or extend it from my original plan. I am currently and will be wigging it for an extended period of time, so I am unsure how much it makes sense to relax new growth that will just be braided up and hidden anyway.  Any thoughts on what I should do?  NGraceO



NGraceO


----------



## ckisland

pre_medicalrulz  If my hair looked like that, I would be feeling myself so hard. Couldn't tell me Nothin'!!!! Absolutely fabulous


----------



## ckisland

coolsista-paris I'm sorry that you're having such a hard time . Don't focus on your hair not being even. That's okay. Focusing on retaining length and letting it grow out . As it grows it will thicken up!! Plus stretching your relaxers will help you gradually gain thickness too .

I would say leave the henna alone for a minute. Actually you should try laying off protein in general. Do you think that your hair has a hard time absorbing moisture or is it leaving too quickly?? I realized that my issue was the second. My cuticles are too raised so my hair dries quickly and feels rough. I need a thick, creamy leave-in and to seal my hair with something thicker than your typical oil. If your issue is the second, then you might what to look at ways to open your cuticles and go with water based leave-in sprays maybe, and sealing with something thick would still help. 
Things that are working for me so far are:
Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine leave-in cream
sealing with a little pomade
Not using so much protein
Doing a final rinse with *Optimum Opti pH Post-Relaxer Normalizer & Moisturizer* 
I used the Optimum condish today and OMG my hair felt so much smoother!!! I'm probably going to used it every week or every 2 weeks at least 

Also how do you let your hair dry? If I don't braid or put my hair on flexirods (do something), my hair ends up rough and frizzy and dries out faster .


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

NGraceO said:


> Here is a post of a question I posted in a different thread that I would like you alls opinion/advice about pllllllease :
> 
> NGraceO



I am doing that now. I put a sewin at 12 weeks post relaxer & will remove the sewin when Im a total of 24 weeks. But because my hair is not manageable after 24 weeks, I will relax it & put the sewin back in. If you can go longer without damage, you should. Its hiding anyway. 



ckisland said:


> pre_medicalrulz  If my hair looked like that, I would be feeling myself so hard. Couldn't tell me Nothin'!!!! Absolutely fabulous



Lol!! Thank you


----------



## NGraceO

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I am doing that now. I put a sewin at 12 weeks post relaxer & will remove the sewin when Im a total of 24 weeks. But because my hair is not manageable after 24 weeks, I will relax it & put the sewin back in. If you can go longer without damage, you should. Its hiding anyway.   Lol!! Thank you



I wish I knew. I've never stretched longer than 24 weeks, so I'm totally playing a guessing game lol. Well see. Thanks for the advice!

NGraceO


----------



## SuchaLady

If you arent prone to tangles I would continue to hold out on your relaxer. It really makes no sense. 




NGraceO said:


> Here is a post of a question I posted in a different thread that I would like you alls opinion/advice about pllllllease :
> 
> 
> 
> NGraceO


----------



## brownb83

I'm so looking forward to my corrective tomorrow. I looked like I had a ponytail sitting on top of afro after my workout. Lol.

I think because I'm working out 5 days a week taking fish oil, drinking a gallon of water a day and eating healthy.

My hair is growing fast. 

I cant complain look


----------



## brownb83

My corrective came out great!!!

APL hopefully by my next relaxer mid April.

I just want a lot of hair lol


----------



## divachyk

brownb83 said:


> My corrective came out great!!!  APL hopefully by my next relaxer mid April.  I just want a lot of hair lol



Congrats brownb83


----------



## brownb83

divachyk said:


> Congrats brownb83



Thank you!!


----------



## ckisland

brownb83 said:


> My corrective came out great!!!
> 
> APL hopefully by my next relaxer mid April.
> 
> I just want a lot of hair lol



That's great! What did you relax with the first time, and what did you use for your corrective?? Or did you just leave it on for longer?


----------



## brownb83

ckisland said:


> That's great! What did you relax with the first time, and what did you use for your corrective?? Or did you just leave it on for longer?



I used affirm relaxer both times. I just left it on longer. It still has some texture but it's not a pain to detangle.


----------



## Mahsiah

as my hair gets longer it's hangs so when i air dry it doesn't get as poofy or big as it used to. Don't know how I feel abut this


----------



## brownb83

I'm going to rollerset my hair straight for a month. As a precaution I am bumping up my hair DCs to twice a week also.

I thinking about ordering some Dominican hair products too..


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

This sewin is high maintenance. I have to do a pincurl every night on this straight hair. Next sewin Im going to use hair w/ a natural wave or curl or something. Lol


----------



## NGraceO

pre_medicalrulz said:


> This sewin is high maintenance. I have to do a pincurl every night on this straight hair. Next sewin Im going to use hair w/ a natural wave or curl or something. Lol



The wave def makes a difference in the amount of curl it holds, but I would still flexirod my Brazilian wavy hair nightly

NGraceO


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

My pin curls on a sewin


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

^^I love this look!!!


----------



## brownb83

pre_medicalrulz said:


> My pin curls on a sewin



Tharts really cute!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> ^^I love this look!!!





brownb83 said:


> Tharts really cute!!



Thank you ladies


----------



## tapioca_pudding

pre_medicalrulz very pretty!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

tapioca_pudding said:


> pre_medicalrulz very pretty!



Thank you


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> My pin curls on a sewin



It looks so natural! I'm not brave enough for a sew-in 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> It looks so natural! I'm not brave enough for a sew-in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lol!! You'll be fine.


----------



## ckisland

I was so tempted to pull out my flatiron last night. My hair styling skill set and patience are reeaaaal limited !! Besides the style I did the first time I washed my hair, literally every style I set on wash day has been a fail . I want to airdry, but I'm a little nervous about my ends since my hair's not evenly relaxed down the length. A portion of my end are bushy because of this so I can't just airdry and go. 

So my options seem to be braidout or straighten . I would add bunning, but my edges have my hair looking a little rough


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> This sewin is high maintenance. I have to do a pincurl every night on this straight hair. Next sewin Im going to use hair w/ a natural wave or curl or something. Lol



Flexi rods girl! 5 minutes to put in; 2 to take out.


----------



## LovelyRo

SuchaLady said:


> Flexi rods girl! 5 minutes to put in; 2 to take out.



I second this!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> Flexi rods girl! 5 minutes to put in; 2 to take out.





All4Tris said:


> I second this!!!



Lol I will try them tonight. Hopefully they wont drop by the time I get to work. I hate when that happens.


----------



## NGraceO

ckisland said:


> I was so tempted to pull out my flatiron last night. My hair styling skill set and patience are reeaaaal limited !! Besides the style I did the first time I washed my hair, literally every style I set on wash day has been a fail . I want to airdry, but I'm a little nervous about my ends since my hair's not evenly relaxed down the length. A portion of my end are bushy because of this so I can't just airdry and go.  So my options seem to be braidout or straighten . I would add bunning, but my edges have my hair looking a little rough



What's the issue you have with your edges?

NGraceO


----------



## ckisland

NGraceO said:


> What's the issue you have with your edges?
> 
> NGraceO


They're really coarse and look obviously different from the length of my hair, and it was the same when I was natural . My new growth is making the difference more pronounced though. I cannot slick them down easily and I'm too scared of damaging them on accident. Whenever I pull my hair back it looks messy, so I usually just don't .


----------



## Lilmama1011

ckisland said:


> They're really coarse and look obviously different from the length of my hair, and it was the same when I was natural . My new growth is making the difference more pronounced though. I cannot slick them down easily and I'm too scared of damaging them on accident. Whenever I pull my hair back it looks messy, so I usually just don't .



ckisland can you just add a jam that's thick enough to smooth with just your hands like hicks edges or curls passion fruit control paste or even use a really soft brush to smooth it, put a satin or silk scarf for ten minutes and take it off. if you can simply smooth little by little with just your hands than it will be no damage to your edges, it should be nice and sleek


----------



## ckisland

Lilmama1011 said:


> ckisland can you just add a jam that's thick enough to smooth with just your hands like hicks edges or curls passion fruit control paste or even use a really soft brush to smooth it, put a satin or silk scarf for ten minutes and take it off. if you can simply smooth little by little with just your hands than it will be no damage to your edges, it should be nice and sleek


Thank you! I'll actually try this. I was talking with my friend about growing out my hair and I kinda want to start bunning to protective style.


----------



## LovelyRo

^^^ Hicks is the only edge control that semi works (they still crawl up a little) on my edges.


----------



## halfindian

Ladies, how do you manage your relaxer stretches?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Flexirods were a fail. Lol! I couldn't get them to stay in. Im not good w/ those yet so I had to pin curl. I will try again tmr after watching youtube videos.


----------



## NGraceO

halfindian said:


> Ladies, how do you manage your relaxer stretches?



Usually after about 10-12 weeks im in long term protective styling...braids, wigs/weaves and the like

NGraceO


----------



## PureSilver

right now i'm trying to find a way to cope because i have another 21 weeks to go and i'm 7 weeks post, i would love some tips from the veteran long stretchers.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

PureSilver said:


> right now i'm trying to find a way to cope because i have another 21 weeks to go and i'm 7 weeks post, i would love some tips from the veteran long stretchers.



You're struggling at 7 weeks?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Pure silver

What seems to be your issue? Tangling? Matting?Moisture?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Flexirods were a fail. Lol! I couldn't get them to stay in. Im not good w/ those yet so I had to pin curl. I will try again tmr after watching youtube videos.



I wish I could explain this. ...you need to wind the hair around from the bottom several time over itself..not like spiraling but over itself....bump it get some satin covered sponge rollers. ...lol....

Suny


----------



## brownb83

pre_medicalrulz said:


> This sewin is high maintenance. I have to do a pincurl every night on this straight hair. Next sewin Im going to use hair w/ a natural wave or curl or something. Lol



You inspired me to pin curl my rollerset. It was great! 

I made three sections in the front and two in the back. My curls were kind of tight at first  lol 

But it fell and looks great.

So thanks


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

brownb83 said:


> You inspired me to pin curl my rollerset. It was great!
> 
> I made three sections in the front and two in the back. My curls were kind of tight at first  lol
> 
> But it fell and looks great.
> 
> So thanks



Lol! Im glad that worked out for you.


----------



## Saludable84

PureSilver said:


> right now i'm trying to find a way to cope because i have another 21 weeks to go and i'm 7 weeks post, i would love some tips from the veteran long stretchers.



sunnieb is probably your main squeeze in this one, but I think I'm at 15 weeks post right now and it's taken me a while to get there. 

Lately, i am just sure to deep condition with heat and not be too rough with my hair. I try to alternate between straight hair and twists out as well as straight hair is easier to style and twist out are easier to sneak in extra DC sessions and moisturize the roots more. I also keep my maintenance low and when I do twist outs, after 10 weeks I do not re twist every night. I moisturize as often as possible but not to much and after de tangling I use a ceramide oil from root to tip to keep moisture in and keep tangling low. Since used oils like rice bran and grapeseed, it's really been helping with the stretching. 

If you don't think about it, you don't feel it. Stretching also has a lot to do with your strands and how straight you relax the hair, so I have found that when the hair is relaxed straighter, I could only stretch to 10 weeks max (and that came with breakage) while now I'm not pushing myself as much since I have more texture.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## FelaShrine

pre_medicalrulz said:


> My pin curls on a sewin



Beautiful!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

FelaShrine said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

PureSilver said:


> right now i'm trying to find a way to cope because i have another 21 weeks to go and i'm 7 weeks post, i would love some tips from the veteran long stretchers.



Get a detangling spray to help soften your new growth. I used one a couple of days ago after some major matting and tangling and it was a tremendous help. I am going to look for one to become a permanent staple.  That way you can moisturize your new growth keep it detangled and keep your hair bunned if thats your style choice.  I now spray,  comb thru and make four twists that I can use the loc method on and during the day I just take them down and smooth my hair into a bun.

Suny


----------



## ckisland

Trying another wash n'go, and drying as I type. It looks much better than my first attempt already, so I'm hopeful


----------



## sunnieb

halfindian said:


> Ladies, how do you manage your relaxer stretches?





Saludable84 said:


> sunnieb is probably your main squeeze in this one, but I think I'm at 15 weeks post right now and it's taken me a while to get there.



Stretching for me required time, patience, skill and luck.

I remember getting relaxers every 4 weeks, then found LHCF and the ladies were talking about "stretching".  Foreign concept to me.

I began adding an extra week or 2 with each relaxer cycle and I've settled in at comfortable 20 weeks between relaxers.  I self-relax as bone straight as I can and I've also been heat-free for 3 years.  I bun mostly and when I wear my hair down, I do a half up/half down with a flexi 8 clip.

Now, not everyone can stretch.  If your hair resists, then by all means relax.  We know that relaxing is not a death sentence for hair, so it's ok.  However, I wish all relaxers would wait a minimum of 10 weeks if at all possible.


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb said:


> Stretching for me required time, patience, skill and luck.
> 
> I remember getting relaxers every 4 weeks, then found LHCF and the ladies were talking about "stretching".  Foreign concept to me.
> 
> I began adding an extra week or 2 with each relaxer cycle and I've settled in at comfortable 20 weeks between relaxers.  I self-relax as bone straight as I can and I've also been heat-free for 3 years.  I bun mostly and when I wear my hair down, I do a half up/half down with a flexi 8 clip.
> 
> *Now, not everyone can stretch.*  If your hair resists, then by all means relax.  We know that relaxing is not a death sentence for hair, so it's ok.  However, I wish all relaxers would wait a minimum of 10 weeks if at all possible.



Been there. Done that. Got the #ifailed t-shirt. 10-weeker over here!


----------



## ckisland

I am banned from trying a wash n'go ever again while I intend to be relaxed. Ladies, seriously. I. Am. Forbidden

I look in the mirror and all I see is Not my hair . My hand twitched to grab the scissors and just have at it. Ugh!! I sent myself up for that  I need to rewash and bun STAT!


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb divachyk
When I was bone straight, I could only stretch 10 weeks because I have thick strands and the line of demarcation was super weak I would suffer mucho breakage. 8 weeks was ideal but I felt horrible so 10 weeks made me feel better. Now that I texlaxed, my demarcation line is better though I still want bone straight hair 

ckisland
Yeah, no wash and gos boo. I used to do them, but then my hair got too thick and it was like an aerobics workout to get it in a bun. Imagine Jessie Spano from saved by the bell when she was on steroids.... That's me with a wash and go  blow dry on cool or use a diffuser. That may help better. It sounds like it's getting better for you though.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland

Saludable84 said:


> Yeah, no wash and gos boo. I used to do them, but then my hair got too thick and it was like an aerobics workout to get it in a bun. Imagine Jessie Spano from saved by the bell when she was on steroids.... That's me with a wash and go  blow dry on cool or use a diffuser. That may help better. It sounds like it's getting better for you though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



 That image made me laugh so hard!! My butt was on youtube and saw other relaxed ladies and I was like, "Oh!! Let me try that." It should be obvious that that's a no-no. I am doing better with my hair. Making slow progress, but progress none the less.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84, I wonder if/when I'll get tired of texture and desire bone straight. I'm loving the texlaxed look right now. Not missing bone straight whatsoever. Plus, my hair feels stronger. Love that.


----------



## halfindian

Thanks all for the tips!!


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Saludable84, I wonder if/when I'll get tired of texture and desire bone straight. I'm loving the texlaxed look right now. Not missing bone straight whatsoever. Plus, my hair feels stronger. Love that.



At this point I feel the same way and don't care  I'm loving my texture so I'm stretching more, but I feel like if I ever do get tired that's what relaxers are for. I doubt I will ever go back to bone straight because my poor head won't survive, but I still miss it nonetheless. Ehhh. I'm enjoying confusing people too much 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I was thinking if the Porscha Stewart's of the world can wear sewins months at a time & keep a head full of hair then so can I!!! 

I will be keeping up w/ a full sewin for the rest of the year as my new PS. Lets see how this goes. Lol!!


----------



## Queensheba88

Ladies I need your help...I re-relaxed my hair back in dec after being natural for 18 months...I used ors lye my go to relaxer before I was natural and my ends are severely under processed almost texturized the only part of my hair that's straight is about an inch away from my hairline (heat trained) and about 2 inches of my roots the rest look like my picture...I would just let it ride but my hair is in a bob cut and my ends look Soo bushy it ruins the cut....so I've been wiggling it and keeping up my protein moisture balance until my next relaxer day....how can I fix this???? Please help!!!


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk Saludable84

I want the best of both worlds - texture & bone straight. I want it all!

I love relaxing bone straight, but I don't relax until I have a good, thick layer of newgrowth.  Yes, folk stay not believing I'm relaxed when I'm deep a stretch and I think it's because of the constant stereotype that relaxed ladies hate their hair texture.  

Welp, here's my hair today. Call me crazy,  but I think there's a tad bit of my texture showing. Can you see it?


----------



## divachyk

Why yes, yes I can sunnieb. Saludable84, confusing ppl keeps it interesting.


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb said:


> divachyk Saludable84  I want the best of both worlds - texture & bone straight. I want it all!  I love relaxing bone straight, but I don't relax until I have a good, thick layer of newgrowth.  Yes, folk stay not believing I'm relaxed when I'm deep a stretch and I think it's because of the constant stereotype that relaxed ladies hate their hair texture.  Welp, here's my hair today. Call me crazy,  but I think there's a tad bit of my texture showing. Can you see it?



I got you on this one! 

This twist out died days ago and I'm to tired to care. The time I found to care I used it to sleep! Nevertheless, confused indeed. I look like I tried.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I was thinking if the Porscha Stewart's of the world can wear sewins months at a time & keep a head full of hair then so can I!!!  I will be keeping up w/ a full sewin for the rest of the year as my new PS. Lets see how this goes. Lol!!



What made you switch to sew ins over wigs?

NGraceO


----------



## beloved1bx

Queensheba88 said:


> Ladies I need your help...I re-relaxed my hair back in dec after being natural for 18 months...I used ors lye my go to relaxer before I was natural and my ends are severely under processed almost texturized the only part of my hair that's straight is about an inch away from my hairline (heat trained) and about 2 inches of my roots the rest look like my picture...I would just let it ride but my hair is in a bob cut and my ends look Soo bushy it ruins the cut....so I've been wiggling it and keeping up my protein moisture balance until my next relaxer day....how can I fix this???? Please help!!!



Maybe you can try blow drying on cool on your wash days. And you can try doing a corrective - just applying the relaxer to your ends/underprocessed parts.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 - looking good!


----------



## ckisland

Saludable84 , awwww!!! Your hair is so cute  !!

Late last night, I poo'd the length of my hair to get rid of the gel, cowashed with Triple Nutrition and conditioned with AOBC. I applied my leave-in, sealed and put my hair into 2 low buns. I took my hair down this morning and I loved it!!! My hair is still sooooo soft. It's the softest it's been the entire time I've been relaxed!! 
I'm giving myself a mission to bun for the next 4 weeks straight. I want to try my hand at protective styling as a relaxed head, and I'm ready to get serious about my hair goals . And I want to learn how to actually style my hair ! I'm going to get a wave cap/ du-rag. It made getting my hair smooth sooo easy!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

NGraceO said:


> What made you switch to sew ins over wigs?
> 
> NGraceO



Im sick of wigs lol


----------



## SuchaLady

Hi girls. Same ole bun on top of my head over here. Nothing exciting. Work has me so busy but I'm still reading and thanking posts. I also turned 23 yesterday  I was too tired to make my hair cute though  . Happy birthday to me anyway


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Hi girls. Same ole bun on top of my head over here. Nothing exciting. Work has me so busy but I'm still reading and thanking posts. I also turned 23 yesterday  I was too tired to make my hair cute though  . Happy birthday to me anyway



Happy Belated!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nazaneen

Instead of transitioning I've decided to try another relaxer soon. I haven't touched up in 6 mths and probably won't for another month or so. I'll have a lot of virgin hair to work with *rubs hands together* lol.
I've been using Silk Elements Lye and it's good but doesn't reduce frizz enough to really be worthwhile to me.
I want to try Affirm Fiberguard or Mizani Butterblends (because im afraid to try anything else ).

Where do you guys buy Affirm Fiberguard ? ( if anyone is still using it lol)


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 said:


> Happy Belated!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks Girly. I appreciate it. My job bought me cupcakes too. It was a great day. Week old bun and all


----------



## ckisland

SuchaLady said:


> Hi girls. Same ole bun on top of my head over here. Nothing exciting. Work has me so busy but I'm still reading and thanking posts. I also turned 23 yesterday  I was too tired to make my hair cute though  . Happy birthday to me anyway



Happy birthday!!!

ETA
Why did it take me 20 mins to put my hair in a decent bun when I was running lat this morning ? Being natural at this length was easier since I only wore wash n'gos until my hair was creeping up on BSL. Well, no low buns for me for a little while .


----------



## naturalagain2

Hey girlies!! I can post in here now!  I enjoyed my braid out this week. I put my hair in a bun midweek. I plan on trying a twist out this weekend to see how it will look on my texlax hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

ckisland said:


> Happy birthday!!!  ETA Why did it take me 20 mins to put my hair in a decent bun when I was running lat this morning ? Being natural at this length was easier since I only wore wash n'gos until my hair was creeping up on BSL. Well, no low buns for me for a little while .



Thanks Girly! Trust me the best buns come when you have no where to go. I had theeee BEST bun pic to share but I accidentally deleted it.


----------



## NGraceO

Bought redken extreme strength builder plus to replace aphoghee 2 minute in my regimen after reading justgrowalready's blog review. 

Now I'm wary after reading an opposing review. I hope it works I don't need another non helpful protein conditioner in my life. 

Anyone else use this product?

NGraceO


----------



## xu93texas

NGraceO said:


> Bought redken extreme strength builder plus to replace aphoghee 2 minute in my regimen after reading justgrowalready's blog review.  Now I'm wary after reading an opposing review. I hope it works I don't need another non helpful protein conditioner in my life.  Anyone else use this product?  NGraceO



I've used this about 3 times and it does what its supposed to do. I leave it on for 15 minutes w/plastic cap under hood dryer. I still follow up w/ a moisturizing DC. I think this is a light/medium protein.


----------



## jenjen33033

I plan to try crochet braids in about 2 weeks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

xu93texas said:


> I've used this about 3 times and it does what its supposed to do. I leave it on for 15 minutes w/plastic cap under hood dryer. I still follow up w/ a moisturizing DC. I think this is a light/medium protein.



Thank you!!

NGraceO


----------



## Saludable84

NGraceO said:


> Bought redken extreme strength builder plus to replace aphoghee 2 minute in my regimen after reading justgrowalready's blog review.  Now I'm wary after reading an opposing review. I hope it works I don't need another non helpful protein conditioner in my life.  Anyone else use this product?  NGraceO



I didn't care for it, but my hair like animal proteins in general.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## halfindian

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OE7abuBQeJI

drooling!!!


----------



## NGraceO

Think I will finally wash my hair today. Sh*t has gotten real.

NGraceO


----------



## Saludable84

Finally under the heating cap. I hope my hair comes out well.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## FelaShrine

NGraceO said:


> Bought redken extreme strength builder plus to replace aphoghee 2 minute in my regimen after reading justgrowalready's blog review.
> 
> Now I'm wary after reading an opposing review. I hope it works I don't need another non helpful protein conditioner in my life.
> 
> Anyone else use this product?
> 
> NGraceO



I used it last week.I really liked it. I intend on staying with Komaza's own but this isnt bad at all. didnt hardenmy hair..just felt strength


----------



## NGraceO

Saludable84 said:


> I didn't care for it, but my hair like animal proteins in general.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





FelaShrine said:


> I used it last week.I really liked it. I intend on staying with Komaza's own but this isnt bad at all. didnt hardenmy hair..just felt strength



Really appreciate the review, ladies!!

NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO

In need of a moisturizing shampoo that leaves nye hair feeling clean, but not "squeaky clean"/stripped. I have highly porous hair. 

Any suggestions!?!

NGraceO


----------



## beloved1bx

NGraceO said:


> In need of a moisturizing shampoo that leaves nye hair feeling clean, but not "squeaky clean"/stripped. I have highly porous hair.
> 
> Any suggestions!?!
> 
> NGraceO



I alternate between ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo and Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Smapoo. I've also heard good things about the Cream of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo, but I've never used it personally.


----------



## mochalocks

I should have purchased the silicon mix from amazon.com last week.


----------



## Saludable84

mochalocks said:


> I should have purchased the silicon mix from amazon.com last week.



Did they run out?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland

I have tried bunning for like the past 2 or 3 days, and at the end of the day, hairs sticking out all over the place!!! The short hair struggle is real . Imma go to plan A until my hair's a bit longer. I was suppose to wash today, but I got whisked away, so tomorrow it is. When I oiled my scalp last night, I did notice a little flaking near the crown. One of 2 things may have happened, but I'm not sure yet .


----------



## mochalocks

Saludable84 said:


> Did they run out?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



No. Lol just that I ordered from Amazon.com came today, and I should have gotten it when I made the other purchases.


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> I have tried bunning for like the past 2 or 3 days, and at the end of the day, hairs sticking out all over the place!!! The short hair struggle is real . Imma go to plan A until my hair's a bit longer. I was suppose to wash today, but I got whisked away, so tomorrow it is. When I oiled my scalp last night, I did notice a little flaking near the crown. One of 2 things may have happened, but I'm not sure yet .



You sound like my friend so I'm gonna give you a side eye. 

Have you tried a French roll (quick version though). That seems like it would work and look nice. Or do a style in the front like a braid, twist or those little hump things with the bang area and do a bun in the back to blend the short hairs.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

NGraceO said:


> In need of a moisturizing shampoo that leaves nye hair feeling clean, but not "squeaky clean"/stripped. I have highly porous hair.
> 
> Any suggestions!?!
> 
> NGraceO



Im not sure of my porosity but thinking back...aphogee moisturizing shampoo is good. I'm going to go back to it. 

Learning I should be journaling what works.

Suny


----------



## Saludable84

NGraceO said:


> In need of a moisturizing shampoo that leaves nye hair feeling clean, but not "squeaky clean"/stripped. I have highly porous hair.  Any suggestions!?!  NGraceO



Carols Daughter Black Vanilla and Monoi worked really good for me. It was her conditioners that did me dirty every time.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver

I washed my hair on saturday, used some protein but a good 3'' of my hair towards the ends could really do with some moisture and since my hair dries quickly, i'm thinking to cowash now and throw in some flexi-rods that way my hair stays pretty while SO and i go for a ride later. #Excited much


----------



## ckisland

Saludable84 said:


> You sound like my friend so I'm gonna give you a side eye.
> 
> Have you tried a French roll (quick version though). That seems like it would work and look nice. Or do a style in the front like a braid, twist or those little hump things with the bang area and do a bun in the back to blend the short hairs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 Why I got to get side eye though?! Sigh. So I should actually try to figure out how to style my hair? That's messed up


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> Why I got to get side eye though?! Sigh. So I should actually try to figure out how to style my hair? That's messed up



Lol. My friend always complaining her hair is too short. I tell her here are many styles for her but she expresses the same sentiments you do. I tell her to enjoy it being short and cute because when it gets longer, it's starts getting a bit harder to style. 

There are many cute styles you can do. Your thumbnail had a really cute set. You look like you would look really nice with curly styles. I love my buns, but I can live without them too. They are too much sometimes with the upkeep and retention. That's why I stick with twist outs and curl them up with perm rods. It's makes my hair shoulder length and I like that a lot. Sucks that I'm finally MBL and I love myself with SL hair 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland

Saludable84 said:


> Lol. My friend always complaining her hair is too short. I tell her here are many styles for her but she expresses the same sentiments you do. I tell her to enjoy it being short and cute because when it gets longer, it's starts getting a bit harder to style.
> 
> There are many cute styles you can do. Your thumbnail had a really cute set. You look like you would look really nice with curly styles. I love my buns, but I can live without them too. They are too much sometimes with the upkeep and retention. That's why I stick with twist outs and curl them up with perm rods. It's makes my hair shoulder length and I like that a lot. Sucks that I'm finally MBL and I love myself with SL hair
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Awwwww LOL at you loving your hair at SL! I love my hair curly . I am actually enjoying my hair right now, even though short hair is not my thing. For me short hair takes so much more skill to style. My long hair was so dang easy breezy!!
I am paranoid about my ends rubbing on my clothes though. I'm on youtube now trying to get some style ideas


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> Awwwww LOL at you loving your hair at SL! I love my hair curly . I am actually enjoying my hair right now, even though short hair is not my thing. For me short hair takes so much more skill to style. My long hair was so dang easy breezy!! I am paranoid about my ends rubbing on my clothes though. I'm on youtube now trying to get some style ideas



Yes girl!!!! YouTube saves lives  I don't wear my hair down too often, so it doesn't rub too much, but I usually just pull my hair up. You'll be there soon. So are very diligent about your hair care.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bklynbornNbred

Queensheba88 said:


> Ladies I need your help...I re-relaxed my hair back in dec after being natural for 18 months...I used ors lye my go to relaxer before I was natural and my ends are severely under processed almost texturized the only part of my hair that's straight is about an inch away from my hairline (heat trained) and about 2 inches of my roots the rest look like my picture...I would just let it ride but my hair is in a bob cut and my ends look Soo bushy it ruins the cut....so I've been wiggling it and keeping up my protein moisture balance until my next relaxer day....how can I fix this???? Please help!!!



Queensheba88 IMO ORS has changed its formula. After using for years I finally switched because the relaxer was not giving me the results I desired. I know many on here still love ORS but you may need to find a different relaxer when its time for the corrective.


----------



## halfindian

Wanted to share my bun for this week as I wait my next relaxer. I'm so eager!!! Thanks to the almighty for this brilliant idea!!! My new growth started curling on each other and my hair was a mess!!

Washed my hair in two sections, detangled each section and flat twisted each one. Secured in the back with a ponytail holder. Twisted the end and secured with hair pins.


----------



## Saga

I need some more clips and hair ties to keep my hair up. Bunning puts too much tension on the shorter layers in the front. Can't wait until my wigs come in the mail =/


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I need some more clips and hair ties to keep my hair up. Bunning puts too much tension on the shorter layers in the front. Can't wait until my wigs come in the mail =/



I thought you were natural?

Suny


----------



## NGraceO

halfindian said:


> Wanted to share my bun for this week as I wait my next relaxer. I'm so eager!!! Thanks to the almighty for this brilliant idea!!! My new growth started curling on each other and my hair was a mess!!  Washed my hair in two sections, detangled each section and flat twisted each one. Secured in the back with a ponytail holder. Twisted the end and secured with hair pins.



VERY cute!!

NGraceO


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Only been a week & Im tired of this sewin already. Now I remember why I wore wigs instead.


----------



## ckisland

I figured out how to air dry!!!!!!!!!  Yesterday I cleansed, DC'd, and applied 4 layers of protection . First, I sprayed Aphogee Green Tea, applied GF Sleek & Shine from root to end, then applied GF Damage Eraser leave-in to the last half of my hair, and sealed everything with pomade. My hair was in 2 sections that I split into 4, doing one side completely before moving to the other side. I tied a scarf over the front of my head, and used 2 ponytail holders to loosely band. When I took it down after it was 97% dry, I was like Hot Dog !!!! Soft, smooth hair with flat edges!! Whodat?!!  If I was wearing my hair down, I would have been happy wearing it as is! 

halfindian , Thank you for giving me the style I will be wearing tomorrow!! I love it


----------



## NGraceO

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Only been a week & Im tired of this sewin already. Now I remember why I wore wigs instead.



Girl, yes. I get so much satisfaction from ripping this thing off my head every night. 

Sorry you're sick of it already. Hopefully you'll find something to spice it up.

NGraceO


----------



## ckisland

I did my flattwist bun!!! Buuuuut I am not happy with how much hair I lost .


----------



## divachyk

Think I'm giving buns a break for daily style. I'm gonna be french braiding and twisting more to give my scalp and edges a break.


----------



## halfindian

ckisland said:


> I did my flattwist bun!!! Buuuuut I am not happy with how much hair I lost .



Oh no. I did mine in the shower after removing the tangles. If I had to do it on dry hair I would not touch a comb or brush but apply product and style. Also, I realize when doing cornrows or flat twists sometimes the hair gets stuck in your fingers and rips if you are not careful. One way I avoid that is to hold my hair loosely so it has a place to pass through when I'm moving my hand and my hair about. Another thing I have noticed is that if your hand has no product it feels like the hair is pulling on it when styling. Hope you don't mark this one as a fail. I'm still wearing mine. Left it in and tied every night. All I do on mornings, take down my tie, moisturise ends and the top, and style. Yesterday I wore a loose ponytail. Not sure what I'll do today. Just trying to avoid tangles till tomorrow when I get my relaxer done.


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> I figured out how to air dry!!!!!!!!!  Yesterday I cleansed, DC'd, and applied 4 layers of protection . First, I sprayed Aphogee Green Tea, applied GF Sleek & Shine from root to end, then applied GF Damage Eraser leave-in to the last half of my hair, and sealed everything with pomade. My hair was in 2 sections that I split into 4, doing one side completely before moving to the other side. I tied a scarf over the front of my head, and used 2 ponytail holders to loosely band. When I took it down after it was 97% dry, I was like Hot Dog !!!! Soft, smooth hair with flat edges!! Whodat?!!  If I was wearing my hair down, I would have been happy wearing it as is!  halfindian , Thank you for giving me the style I will be wearing tomorrow!! I love it



I'm glad you found a method that works. Nothing is better than that.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I found Malaysian body wave. I will be taking this week old brazilian straight sewin out & replacing it with the Malaysian. Hopefully its less maintenance.


----------



## NGraceO

Okay, so maybe I won't cut my stretch (currently 22 wks, planned on relaxing at 24) short and relax this weekend. Maybe I will hold off and henna instead. I am so indecisive.

NGraceO


----------



## gabulldawg

Planning to touch up my sides/back this evening (pixie). Nothing like a fresh touch up. I need to start keeping track of when I relax my hair. I usually go off of how it looks or if it starts sticking up. I think it's been at least 3 weeks since I last touched up.


----------



## coolsista-paris

halfindian said:


> Wanted to share my bun for this week as I wait my next relaxer. I'm so eager!!! Thanks to the almighty for this brilliant idea!!! My new growth started curling on each other and my hair was a mess!!  Washed my hair in two sections, detangled each section and flat twisted each one. Secured in the back with a ponytail holder. Twisted the end and secured with hair pins.



beautiful. this is also what i fo when i take a rest from buns. no stress on the hair and the style is chic ;-)


----------



## coolsista-paris

ckisland said:


> I figured out how to air dry!!!!!!!!!  Yesterday I cleansed, DC'd, and applied 4 layers of protection . First, I sprayed Aphogee Green Tea, applied GF Sleek & Shine from root to end, then applied GF Damage Eraser leave-in to the last half of my hair, and sealed everything with pomade. My hair was in 2 sections that I split into 4, doing one side completely before moving to the other side. I tied a scarf over the front of my head, and used 2 ponytail holders to loosely band. When I took it down after it was 97% dry, I was like Hot Dog !!!! Soft, smooth hair with flat edges!! Whodat?!!  If I was wearing my hair down, I would have been happy wearing it as is!  halfindian , Thank you for giving me the style I will be wearing tomorrow!! I love it



great for you! im still looking for a way to lakr ly air dried hair soft, moidturized.... it feels dry when its completely dried :-(   not moisturized enough is how it feels. like the moisture just evaporates...

what is gf? garnier fructis??


----------



## Saludable84

coolsista-paris said:


> great for you! im still looking for a way to lakr ly air dried hair soft, moidturized.... it feels dry when its completely dried :-(   not moisturized enough is how it feels. like the moisture just evaporates...  what is gf? garnier fructis??



What are you using as a leave-in?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland

Ladies, I just wanted to say that ya'll are awesome (especially coolsista-paris Saludable84 ) and I could not have found a better group of ladies to go through this part of my journey with . But relaxing is just not for me . I keep having the itch to cut off my relaxed hair and TWA it again, but I know that that would make me unhappy . So I've decided to go see a loctician and finally loc this bad boy up for my 26th birthday  in March.


----------



## PlainJane

Sorry if this has been asked before, but has anyone here used simplicity hair oil before? I came across their Instagram page and see they are used by a few celebs...


----------



## coolsista-paris

Saludable84 said:


> What are you using as a leave-in?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



ive been using giovanni direct leave in.

i dont know what steps to use in order to keep my hair moisturized.


----------



## coolsista-paris

ckisland said:


> Ladies, I just wanted to say that ya'll are awesome (especially coolsista-paris Saludable84 ) and I could not have found a better group of ladies to go through this part of my journey with . But relaxing is just not for me . I keep having the itch to cut off my relaxed hair and TWA it again, but I know that that would make me unhappy . So I've decided to go see a loctician and finally loc this bad boy up for my 26th birthday  in March.



awwwwwww im gonna miss you then! 
but cool if you have found what you want. dont forget the pics!!!! i wanna see. make those nice cute neat ones . you can then bang some sophisticated hairstyles with them!

ive had that thought again this week "should i just chop or transition)?  
im still experementing.... 2 months post relaxer.


----------



## ckisland

coolsista-paris said:


> awwwwwww im gonna miss you then!
> but cool if you have found what you want. dont forget the pics!!!! i wanna see. make those nice cute neat ones . you can then bang some sophisticated hairstyles with them!
> 
> ive had that thought again this week "should i just chop or transition)?
> im still experementing.... 2 months post relaxer.


coolsista-paris
Oh I ain't rolling out of here yet !! I love it in here, and I wasn't suppose to be doing a touch up until March anyway. Until I start the locing process, my hair's still relaxed .
You said you're still having trouble airdrying. The step that I was missing was sealing with a* pomade*. I used a little one day because I wanted my hair to smell good, and my hair ended up so soft all day. Oil does not do the trick like it did with my natural hair. Grease has a similar thickness and texture, acts like pomade but is potentially a even better sealant. And you don't need much of course. I guess I use a penny -nickel size amount one each half of my hair.


----------



## Saludable84

coolsista-paris said:


> ive been using giovanni direct leave in.  i dont know what steps to use in order to keep my hair moisturized.



There is no direct order. My hair just happens to like to be a little damp before adding a leave-in then I usually use oil. Like ckisland said, a pomade can help too. I have used a pomade with much success and they do work but I have only used Hairveda almond pomade and it was really nice. You don't need a lot though. 

To ckisland, so sad to see you go but please update on your loc journey. I actually wanted to get locs when I first started my journey and didn't because many people had ill feelings towards it. I let them persuade me not too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine

This cold weather has me looking real homely lately...I'm having a hard time keeping this hair hydrated


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> This cold weather has me looking real homely lately...I'm having a hard time keeping this hair hydrated



Ive been rocking a satin scarf for days…


----------



## NGraceO

mschristine said:


> This cold weather has me looking real homely lately...I'm having a hard time keeping this hair hydrated




I feel you. I had to add a midweek cowash because of this. And I too, have been rocking my satin bonnet (under my wig ) for two days. Lol  


NGraceO


----------



## halfindian

Fresh relaxer pics


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Trying to decide which relaxer to use next.  So many choices... I prefer lye because no-lye made my hair feel so dry.  I want to be closer to bone straight than texlaxed.  Gotta do some research, but I have time (still 3 weeks away).  Sent from my iPad using LHCF

ETA I may just stretch until I feel like its getting too hard.  Im not really having a hard time managing the two textures right now. I wanted to relax at 12 weeks but Im thinking I can make it to 15 or so.  We shall see.  I think I need to be one of those ladies who relax as needed, not on schedule.


----------



## ckisland

Today I'm 6 weeks post . I have new growth, but I notice no difference between now and my first week . I just took my hair down after having my flattwist bun in for 4 days. My hair is still soft and moisturized!!! I'm really surprised because, when I was natural, PSing left my hair and ends crispy . I'm super pleased because I hadn't done a single thing to it!


----------



## NGraceO

During a frustrating detangling session on my 23 week post hair as I prepared to henna on Friday, I hastily decided to go ahead and relax the next day. 

I was too thru, So I self texlaxed yesterday. Some parts came out a little more underprocessed than desired, but I am still learning. This was my third touch up since I joined the texlaxed community November 2012. 

Loving these smooth roots. I don't think I'm down for stretching that long anymore, though. I'm gonna try doing every 10-12 weeks and see how that works for me...

NGraceO


----------



## ckisland

halfindian , Your hair's so smooth!!! It looks really good


----------



## Saludable84

As much as I don't feel like it, I'll be ending my stretch in February at 20 weeks. Glad I made it though. With that record, ill be relaxing maybe 3 times this year.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine

Just bought a new hair dryer..should be here by the time I end my 12 week stretch


----------



## mschristine

Saving up to try out the Bee Mine deep conditioner and the balancing moisturizer. I'm really trying to get my protein-moisture balance in check. The weather here in GA is drying my hair out so bad that moisturizing and sealing isn't enough. I need to co wash at least every other day in order for my hair to remain normal.


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> Saving up to try out the Bee Mine deep conditioner and the balancing moisturizer. I'm really trying to get my protein-moisture balance in check. The weather here in GA is drying my hair out so bad that moisturizing and sealing isn't enough. I need to co wash at least every other day in order for my hair to remain normal.



Welcome to New England problems


----------



## mschristine

Saludable84 said:


> Welcome to New England problems



No way I can live through this weather every year.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

mschristine said:


> Saving up to try out the Bee Mine deep conditioner and the balancing moisturizer. I'm really trying to get my protein-moisture balance in check. The weather here in GA is drying my hair out so bad that moisturizing and sealing isn't enough. I need to co wash at least every other day in order for my hair to remain normal.



Girl I've never seen this weather in Georgia!  And its going to be colder next week.  Uggghhhh.  Me and my hair are hibernating. ..I hope i don't regret it!


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> No way I can live through this weather every year.



Roller setting works best in this weather. It will stay more moisturized that way.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Girl I've never seen this weather in Georgia!  And its going to be colder next week.  Uggghhhh.  Me and my hair are hibernating. ..I hope i don't regret it!



I know!! My whole body is so dry. I gotta increase my water intake and keep my scarf on underneath my hat when I go to work.


----------



## mschristine

Saludable84 said:


> Roller setting works best in this weather. It will stay more moisturized that way.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I keep saying I'm going to buy a hooded dryer and start roller setting..this weather may be the push I need


----------



## DDTexlaxed

Texlaxed today 1/26/ 14. I am going to be doing 6  month stretches. I used the Just For Me texture softener. My hair fared better texlaxed than natural because detangling issues are non existent. The Q redew will be a great help with the process. I am going to do a long term protective styles challenge with my hair. I'm hiding my hair in 2014.


----------



## halfindian

To those considering long stretches or short stretches and even doing the hair as needed. One thing I've learnt through my hair is that there are months at 12 weeks I can handle the new growth. Then other times by 12 weeks I am frustrated. Stretching really is an individual thing. Sometimes you get so frustrated that you take it out on your hair and neglect it because you're not looking forward to handling the hair that can leave you with tangles and cause more of a setback than not stretching. Other times you try to handle it but get frustrated and rip through the hair. I'm guilty of that one. Leaving split does end causing breakage and stuff. Whatever you do make sure you don't drive yourself to frustration. Your hair needs love. Make love to your hair ladies!!! You can never be too gentle.


----------



## divachyk

mschristine said:


> Saving up to try out the Bee Mine deep conditioner and the balancing moisturizer. I'm really trying to get my protein-moisture balance in check. The weather here in GA is drying my hair out so bad that moisturizing and sealing isn't enough. I need to co wash at least every other day in order for my hair to remain normal.



mschristine, the conditioner and moisturizer is awesome.


----------



## Saludable84

I'm ending my stretch today. I don't have the time to care about this decision 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## halfindian

Saludable84 said:


> I'm ending my stretch today. I don't have the time to care about this decision
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Pics please


----------



## Saludable84

halfindian said:


> Pics please



Yes ma'am!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

Saludable84 said:


> I'm ending my stretch today. I don't have the time to care about this decision   Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl, you sounded like me on Friday.

NGraceO


----------



## NorthernCalGal

Back to relaxing after doing a slow transition to natural over 3 years. I did a 23 week stretch and my beautician was not happy. She does not believe in stretching and her technique on handling my new growth left me sore and out of a lot of hair. 

So needless to say, I'm moving on.  I'm thinking of trying to self relax next time. Is that what most of you ladies do or are there stylists out there that support your stretches?


----------



## Rnjones

I haven't been to a stylist in years.  Where I live, it's mainly dominican salons, and the black stylists I do know of just care about the final look and not the journey or health of the hair.  I am only 45 mins north of nyc and im sure i could research and find someone but I just do it myself. However it would be nice to have someone i can trust on the hair team as this hair journey is like a part time job. I work hard so I wouldn't mind payin someone to at least do my touchups. Just have to find someone

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using LHCF


----------



## halfindian

My stylist has been my friend for YEARS!!! about 10+ years now. She does give me the  what happened to your hair look but she relaxes it without complain. She respects my decision to stretch my relaxers. I always make sure I shampoo and DC before going to her so she does not have tangles to work through. Love my stylist and I told her on my last relaxer that she's mine till death do us part.


----------



## ckisland

halfindian said:


> To those considering long stretches or short stretches and even doing the hair as needed. One thing I've learnt through my hair is that there are months at 12 weeks I can handle the new growth. Then other times by 12 weeks I am frustrated. Stretching really is an individual thing. Sometimes you get so frustrated that you take it out on your hair and neglect it because you're not looking forward to handling the hair that can leave you with tangles and cause more of a setback than not stretching. Other times you try to handle it but get frustrated and rip through the hair. I'm guilty of that one. Leaving split does end causing breakage and stuff. Whatever you do make sure you don't drive yourself to frustration. Your hair needs love. Make love to your hair ladies!!! You can never be too gentle.



This is why I know that I can't transition in the traditional way. I was rough and neglectful with my natural hair; I'm not much gentler with my relaxed. Unless I kept my hair straight all the time .


----------



## sunnieb

NorthernCalGal said:


> Back to relaxing after doing a slow transition to natural over 3 years. I did a 23 week stretch and my beautician was not happy. She does not believe in stretching and her technique on handling my new growth left me sore and out of a lot of hair.
> 
> So needless to say, I'm moving on.  I'm thinking of trying to self relax next time. Is that what most of you ladies do or are there stylists out there that support your stretches?



NorthernCalGal stretching was one of the reasons I was determined to learn how to self relax. I really didn't feel like letting someone in my hair with 20 weeks' worth of newgrowth.

Relaxing at home, I can take hours without worry and treating my hair with the utmost care.  There's no rush to get me out the door and on to the next client.


----------



## Saludable84

I'm glad I was able to stretch to 16 weeks. I mostly caved due to excess shedding and my hair dried out from a deep conditioner and being unable to walk for a few days. In the end, I was a HAM to the 3rd power and I can't be bothered with trying to do something with it for another couple weeks until I get the energy again.

I relaxed simply because the few hours are worth the neglect if the next couple weeks. I would rather not have a setback and that's exactly where I saw this going. 

Agreeing with sunnieb, when you are self relaxing, there are less pressures and less worries. I could never hold out 16 weeks at the salon and at this point I can't go back, because I know id get a corrective I didn't ask for. Also, the last time I went to the salon, I swear it was a scene from the color purple when cealy gets slapped. I refuse. 

Self-relax all the way.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NorthernCalGal

You ladies have me inspired. Will spend the next few months educating myself on how to relax on my own. As I rub the scab on the back of my head, that alone shows me that's the way to go. Still flashing back to how much hair I lost during this relaxer. Argh!!!


----------



## PlainJane

How often do you ladies use shampoo? 

I just realized yesterday that the shampoo I've been using for months to wash my hair twice a week (and two shampoos per wash) is a clarifying shampoo. I need recommendations for a great shampoo, but I'm also curious to know if I'm overdoing the shampooing. I've seen posts where ladies use conditioners instead or don't shampoo every wash. My hair has been breaking like crazy so hopefully changing shampoos will help.


----------



## NGraceO

PlainJane said:


> How often do you ladies use shampoo?  I just realized yesterday that the shampoo I've been using for months to wash my hair twice a week (and two shampoos per wash) is a clarifying shampoo. I need recommendations for a great shampoo, but I'm also curious to know if I'm overdoing the shampooing. I've seen posts where ladies use conditioners instead or don't shampoo every wash. My hair has been breaking like crazy so hopefully changing shampoos will help.



I shampoo weekly. And I have high-porosity, fine hair. I alternate clarifying and moisturizing. However, I am still on the market for the perfect moisturizing poo.

NGraceO


----------



## sunnieb

PlainJane said:


> How often do you ladies use shampoo?
> 
> I just realized yesterday that the shampoo I've been using for months to wash my hair twice a week (and two shampoos per wash) is a clarifying shampoo. I need recommendations for a great shampoo, but I'm also curious to know if I'm overdoing the shampooing. I've seen posts where ladies use conditioners instead or don't shampoo every wash. My hair has been breaking like crazy so hopefully changing shampoos will help.



I shampoo weekly with Suave Daily Clarifying and Nexxus Therrappe. I alternate between Nexxus Humectress and Motions CPR as my deep conditioners.


----------



## Chrismiss

Hey sunnieb, how do you incorporate Wen into your routine?


----------



## sunnieb

Chrismiss said:


> Hey sunnieb, how do you incorporate Wen into your routine?



Chrismiss I use WEN once a week, dc with honey once a week, and end each week with a shampoo/dc.

WEN works to keep my newgrowth detangled and moisturized.


----------



## Whimsy

I think I'm going to be a weekly or biweekly washer for a while. 

Do I need to use protein with each wash?


----------



## Saludable84

PlainJane said:


> How often do you ladies use shampoo?  I just realized yesterday that the shampoo I've been using for months to wash my hair twice a week (and two shampoos per wash) is a clarifying shampoo. I need recommendations for a great shampoo, but I'm also curious to know if I'm overdoing the shampooing. I've seen posts where ladies use conditioners instead or don't shampoo every wash. My hair has been breaking like crazy so hopefully changing shampoos will help.



Once a week. Right now I'm using a shampoo bar but before I was using paul mitchell shampoo one. Sometimes I wash twice a week, but I try not to make a habit of that.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

NGraceO said:


> I shampoo weekly. And I have high-porosity, fine hair. I alternate clarifying and moisturizing. However, I am still on the market for the perfect moisturizing poo.  NGraceO



Have you tried Elasta QP? It moisturizing and smoothing.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Didnt think I'd ever see you here! I love that cut on you.



Whimsy said:


> I think I'm going to be a weekly or biweekly washer for a while.
> 
> Do I need to use protein with each wash?


----------



## Saludable84

Whimsy said:


> I think I'm going to be a weekly or biweekly washer for a while.  Do I need to use protein with each wash?



It depends on you, but not really. I go about 4-6 washes without.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Why are we doing this shampoo talk again? I have preached about Creme of Nature Argan Oil for years now  Go get you a bottle. Now 



NGraceO said:


> I shampoo weekly. And I have high-porosity, fine hair. I alternate clarifying and moisturizing. However, I am still on the market for the perfect moisturizing poo.
> 
> NGraceO


----------



## coolsista-paris

Saludable84 said:


> Have you tried Elasta QP? It moisturizing and smoothing.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i use this sometimes and its moisturizing. doesnt strip  my hair it is gentle shampoo. i like it


----------



## NorthernCalGal

SuchaLady said:


> Why are we doing this shampoo talk again? I have preached about Creme of Nature Argan Oil for years now  Go get you a bottle. Now



I was researching Creme of Nature's new line Straight from Eden and saw a few great reviews of the shampoo in this line, but was lead to many great reviews on the Argan shampoo also. Try something new or stick to something that's been tried and tested???


----------



## Whimsy

What's everyone's fave conditioner?


----------



## SuchaLady

NorthernCalGal said:


> I was researching Creme of Nature's new line Straight from Eden and saw a few great reviews of the shampoo in this line, but was lead to many great reviews on the Argan shampoo also. Try something new or stick to something that's been tried and tested???



Creme of Nature has a new line?? Brb.


----------



## Babygrowth

I don't like CON argan oil shampoo. Made my hair feel coated. I used to stand for Elasta qp then they changed the formula. Shea moisture shea butter shampoo is nice. But I got tired of the smell. I hope my Silk Dreams Go moist works for me.


----------



## NGraceO

Babygrowth said:


> I don't like CON argan oil shampoo. Made my hair feel coated. I used to stand for Elasta qp then they changed the formula. Shea moisture shea butter shampoo is nice. But I got tired of the smell. I hope my Silk Dreams Go moist works for me.



Please let us know how silk dreams goes. Really need a moisturizing poo

NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO

coolsista-paris said:


> i use this sometimes and its moisturizing. doesnt strip  my hair it is gentle shampoo. i like it



IMO, Elasta QP has wonderful ingredients, but from what I remember using it years ago, my hair never did feel quite clean with it. On the contrary, it felt more greasy/ coated than before I had shampooed (especially my scalp).

NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO

SuchaLady said:


> Why are we doing this shampoo talk again? I have preached about Creme of Nature Argan Oil for years now  Go get you a bottle. Now



I don't trust CON since they changed the formula years ago.  

I remember some ladies giving recommendations (for moisturizing poos), but I have either tried, or heard negative reviews about all those recommended hence me still being on the lookout.

NGraceO


----------



## coolsista-paris

NGraceO said:


> IMO, Elasta QP has wonderful ingredients, but from what I remember using it years ago, my hair never did feel quite clean with it. On the contrary, it felt more greasy/ coated than before I had shampooed (especially my scalp).  NGraceO



oh really? maybe it should be used twice on wash day? or with amla (or is it shikaki) added or bicarbonat powder. 

i think i read you have fine hair? me too. i guess your hair gets coated easily.


----------



## Babygrowth

I will also add Elucence moisture benefits shampoo to the list because I love the clarifying poo. I'm also curious about Giovanni 50/50.


----------



## Saludable84

Whimsy said:


> What's everyone's fave conditioner?



I'm a silk dreams lover. Giovanni was good for me too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

NGraceO said:


> Please let us know how silk dreams goes. Really need a moisturizing poo  NGraceO



If you are HP you might like it too. It was too smoothing for me because of LP hair, but EnExitStageLeft loves that stuff and she is HP.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

Babygrowth said:


> I will also add Elucence moisture benefits shampoo to the list because I love the clarifying poo. I'm also curious about Giovanni 50/50.



Smooth as silk was nice. I never tried the 50/50

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Silk Dreams Go Moist Shampoo, Elucence Moisture Acidifying Shampoo and Creme of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo are the only shampoo's I use. 

Go Moist is my go too Sulfate Poo. It doesn't strip my hair...AT ALL. It also gives the hair a silky feel. I dunno what it is, but I love it and need to order another bottle. 

The Creme Of Nature is my go to Sulfate Free Poo. That stuff is flipping amazing. Its just as good as it counterpart that was discontinued years ago (R.I.P )

Elucene MA Shampoo is my my end all be all clarifier, chelator and when I was texlaxing I also used it to Neutralize. That stuff amazeballs.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84

If I made a trip to NY, would you set my hair? 

I always say I am, then I look at your hair and weep because I know for a fact that my sets will never look that good. 

You and lulu97 make me want to take your rollers and hide them so you can't slay me with the awesomeness anymore. 

Don't mind me. I had a minor hater moment lol.


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84
> 
> If I made a trip to NY, would you set my hair?
> 
> I always say I am, then I look at your hair and weep because I know for a fact that my sets will never look that good.
> 
> You and lulu97 make me want to take your rollers and hide them so you can't slay me with the awesomeness anymore.
> 
> Don't mind me. I had a minor hater moment lol.



Girl… I will do whatever you want me to do lol.

I love lulu97 sets. I get a lil green-eyed when I see her sets. The best thing I can say about sets is that you cannot follow the traditional mohawk if you want a killer set. I have only been able to like my sets because I stopped the mohawk style sets.


----------



## ckisland

Whimsy said:


> What's everyone's fave conditioner?



Whoa!!! You relaxed !!! Your hair looks good 

My favorite is actually Garnier Triple Nutrition. Like I like it more than my Aubrey Organics conditioner, but I don't really want to admit it .


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

EnExitStageLeft Saludable84 Thanks My Loves!!!!! It took me years to perfect my sets....especially getting the roots straight. Now I could probably roll my hair in my sleep. lol Practice makes perfect! The more you do it, the better you will get. 

Y'all know you ladies are my hair e-sisters!!! I would fly to GA or NY in a hot minute if a had a private jet and we would take turns doing each other's hair...put on some pajama's, drink some hot cocoa then giggle like little girls the whole time. Wait a minute...it's too cold in both of those states right now...just come to Cali!!!


----------



## divachyk

CON is great for that moment but makes the hair feel coated thereafter. 

lulu97 hair is banging! 

Whimsy, welcome & congrats! You'll love it here. I love:
AO HSR
HV SitriNillah
Annabelle's White Chocolate
Bee Mine Beeutiful


----------



## sunnieb

Whimsy said:


> What's everyone's fave conditioner?



WEN for cowashing

Nexxus Humectress for moisture

Motions CPR for light protein


----------



## NGraceO

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Silk Dreams Go Moist Shampoo, Elucence Moisture Acidifying Shampoo and Creme of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo are the only shampoo's I use.  Go Moist is my go too Sulfate Poo. It doesn't strip my hair...AT ALL. It also gives the hair a silky feel. I dunno what it is, but I love it and need to order another bottle.  The Creme Of Nature is my go to Sulfate Free Poo. That stuff is flipping amazing. Its just as good as it counterpart that was discontinued years ago (R.I.P )  Elucene MA Shampoo is my my end all be all clarifier, chelator and when I was texlaxing I also used it to Neutralize. That stuff amazeballs.



Why didn't I ask you in the first place? Duh. You hold me down with product recommendations!!!

NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO

Saludable84 said:


> Girl… I will do whatever you want me to do lol.  I love lulu97 sets. I get a lil green-eyed when I see her sets. The best thing I can say about sets is that you cannot follow the traditional mohawk if you want a killer set. I have only been able to like my sets because I stopped the mohawk style sets.



Have you blogged about how you set? I want to learn! 

I tried ONCE since I've been texlaxed, and got half way through only to call it quits. My arms were so tired, and it was too difficult getting my super textured texlaxed hair to submit.   

I'm not confident hair with as much texture as mine could do right lol. I need convincing. 

NGraceO


----------



## Saludable84

NGraceO said:


> Have you blogged about how you set? I want to learn!  I tried ONCE since I've been texlaxed, and got half way through only to call it quits. My arms were so tired, and it was too difficult getting my super textured texlaxed hair to submit.  I'm not confident hair with as much texture as mine could do right lol. I need convincing.   NGraceO



I have but I can update it next week. I need to update my video on setting because I've changed it up a bit too. The texture takes me a while as well, about 25-35 minutes, but I keep going because at that point, it's too late to go back. Only the back takes me time so I do that area first.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

Saludable84 said:


> I have but I can update it next week. I need to update my video on setting because I've changed it up a bit too. The texture takes me a while as well, about 25-35 minutes, but I keep going because at that point, it's too late to go back. Only the back takes me time so I do that area first.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Looking forward to it. I won't be touching my hair for most of this year, but it will good to have this info on hand for when it's time to flaunt it.

NGraceO


----------



## mschristine

Detangling this hair is such a chore..I can't wait to relax next week


----------



## halfindian

mschristine said:


> Detangling this hair is such a chore..I can't wait to relax next week



Careful with it. Looking forward to pics!!!


----------



## mschristine

halfindian I was very careful. I washed my hair today and had to be super gentle detangling. Now I'm just counting down the days until I can relax this new growth. 

In other news, I might need to cut down on the cones..my hair has had a hard time staying moisturized in this cold weather and the cones aren't helping. Plus, my combs were super dirty this week. I had to wash them with shampoo twice


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84...didn't you have a bday not so long ago. Maybe I'm late to the party but happy belated bday!


----------



## ckisland

I can't believe I'm going to be 7 weeks post tomorrow. Time is just flying by!!It's also going to be 7 weeks until loc day!!! I have so many mixed feelings when I think about it, but I know it's mainly from my commitment issues . 

This week end I'm going to finally get a boar brush, CON edge control paste, and will finally buy some new alligator clips. Mine are like 6 years old . I'm also thinking of getting ORS aloe shampoo, and I might come back with 2 or 3 (or 4 LOL) Garnier Fructis products. It's going to be a good weekend .


----------



## coolsista-paris

ckisland said:


> I can't believe I'm going to be 7 weeks post tomorrow. Time is just flying by!!It's also going to be 7 weeks until loc day!!! I have so many mixed feelings when I think about it, but I know it's mainly from my commitment issues .  This week end I'm going to finally get a boar brush, CON edge control paste, and will finally buy some new alligator clips. Mine are like 6 years old . I'm also thinking of getting ORS aloe shampoo, and I might come back with 2 or 3 (or 4 LOL) Garnier Fructis products. It's going to be a good weekend .



have fun! i cant wait for my shopping weekend next week in london. hair shopping and a little bit of clothes shopping for my sons and i , and hubby... im going alone , yayyy my weekend ! lol 
gonna see my family and shop!


----------



## mschristine

My new hair dryer came in the mail today!!! Just in time for me to relax my hair this week


----------



## brownb83

Wearing a low single braid in between my rollersets. 

Going to add some shea butter to my next DC to see how I like it. 

The weather is warming up so hopefully that will help me.


----------



## halfindian

I've been cross wrapping and I must say I love the results. Been using roller pins to secure the wrap instead of bobby pins. Bobby pins pull on my strands. I also started using small claw clips to hold up my ponytails or buns. Really liking both of these new additions to my routine. I want to add long periods without combing my hair, just finger comb on wash days or when applying moisturizer, to remove any loose shed hairs. Only combing the week before relaxing because I don't want my hairdresser to deal with tangled new growth.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

halfindian said:


> I've been cross wrapping and I must say I love the results. Been using roller pins to secure the wrap instead of bobby pins. Bobby pins pull on my strands. I also started using small claw clips to hold up my ponytails or buns. Really liking both of these new additions to my routine. I want to add long periods without combing my hair, just finger comb on wash days or when applying moisturizer, to remove any loose shed hairs. Only combing the week before relaxing because I don't want my hairdresser to deal with tangled new growth.



I do all of this as well when Im wearing my hair out.


----------



## NGraceO

Just did a corrective texlax on two sections of my hair that were too underprocessed from last week. Pretty happy with the results. Currently conditioning!!

NGraceO


----------



## divachyk

NGraceO said:


> Just did a corrective texlax on two sections of my hair that were too underprocessed from last week. Pretty happy with the results. Currently conditioning!!
> 
> NGraceO


 NGraceO


----------



## divachyk

^^^I have to comb daily or tangles would be too much to deal with.


----------



## mschristine

I heard herbal essences has a new leave in comparable to the LTR split end protector I used to love. I went to target but I couldn't find it at all! I did see that they have a cleansing conditioner but I'm trying to cut down on my stash so I left it there...plus I'm not a fan of cleansing conditioners


----------



## NGraceO

Freshly washed and plaited hair. So excited about how long my hair is getting. It's the longest it's ever been in my life . Next stop, waist length!  

NGraceO


----------



## sunnieb

NGraceO squeeeeee!  Girl, you took me back with that pic!

That's how I looked every Saturday morning as a little girl.  My mom would wash and plait my hair and send me out to play.  My momma's plaits did not move until she took them out the next morning when we were getting ready for church.


----------



## NGraceO

sunnieb said:


> NGraceO squeeeeee!  Girl, you took me back with that pic!  That's how I looked every Saturday morning as a little girl.  My mom would wash and plait my hair and send me out to play.  My momma's plaits did not move until she took them out the next morning when we were getting ready for church.



LOL!!  My wig regimen has made me much like your throwback. I wear my hair in the Same plaits until wash day arrives the next week. Sometimes you gotta take it back!! 

NGraceO


----------



## Saludable84

NGraceO said:


> LOL!!  My wig regimen has made me much like your throwback. I wear my hair in the Same plaits until wash day arrives the next week. Sometimes you gotta take it back!!   NGraceO



I really should have stuck to my guns and wigged it this winter. That polar vortex wreaked havoc on my head.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

Saludable84 said:


> I really should have stuck to my guns and wigged it this winter. That polar vortex wreaked havoc on my head.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You still can! I'm absolutely loving it.

NGraceO


----------



## Lurkee

SOS! Someone help me. 

I've discovered localised breakage in my hair: it's around the front perimeter, down the middle and around the sides. I have to admit that I don't have much of a regimen. I wash and deep condition weekly, blow dry and flat iron. I do use ors, aphogee and keracare products in rotation and a heat protectant. During the week I use castor oil and mane and tail detangler as a moisturiser.

What can I do to stop the breakage. My ends are very thin as a result and I am determined to reach bsl this year. I relax every 12 weeks.


----------



## Saludable84

Lurkee said:


> SOS! Someone help me.
> 
> I've discovered localised breakage in my hair: it's around the front perimeter, down the middle and around the sides. I have to admit that I don't have much of a regimen. I wash and deep condition weekly, blow dry and flat iron. I do use ors, aphogee and keracare products in rotation and a heat protectant. During the week I use castor oil and mane and tail detangler as a moisturiser.
> 
> What can I do to stop the breakage. My ends are very thin as a result and I am determined to reach bsl this year. I relax every 12 weeks.



The only thing I can suggest is cutting down the heat. When I would get my hair roller set then roots blown straight in my salon days, I did have a thin and breaking nape and edges. I had to cut out the direct heat and that helped greatly. Is it possible you can just roller set instead of using so much heat. Your products may not be the problem and less heat will allow you to use less protein.


----------



## beloved1bx

Saludable84 said:


> The only thing I can suggest is cutting down the heat. When I would get my hair roller set then roots blown straight in my salon days, I did have a thin and breaking nape and edges. I had to cut out the direct heat and that helped greatly. Is it possible you can just roller set instead of using so much heat. Your products may not be the problem and less heat will allow you to use less protein.



Lurkee what ^ she said. When I first started taking care of my hair myself I thought that because I was deep conditioning weekly and using protein products I could still use direct heat every week. Well my hair was not a fan and would break. You might want to take a break from the flat iron.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Ends are starting to look thin because of all this newgrowth.  Im not mad, though.  Just need to keep them curled so they dont look so bad.  Still want to try stretching at least another month or so.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lurkee

Thanks girls. There's such a big difference in length. It will take forever to see results. I really wish I was into fake hair to give my hair a break.


----------



## coolsista-paris

tapioca_pudding said:


> Ends are starting to look thin because of all this newgrowth.  Im not mad, though.  Just need to keep them curled so they dont look so bad.  Still want to try stretching at least another month or so.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


  i was about to trim my hair because my ends look thin. i have fuller hair at the roots( new growth) . im at 9 weeks post, will be ten this friday). my first stretch ever .   i keep my hair up in an updo.

oh also: i want to stretch to about 16 weeks ( relaxer in april im aiming) oh my


----------



## coolsista-paris

Lurkee said:


> Thanks girls. There's such a big difference in length. It will take forever to see results. I really wish I was into fake hair to give my hair a break.



i wish too but im lazy to do hairstyles with extensions and all. im not into it :-(


----------



## KPH

mschristine said:


> I heard herbal essences has a new leave in comparable to the LTR split end protector I used to love. I went to target but I couldn't find it at all! I did see that they have a cleansing conditioner but I'm trying to cut down on my stash so I left it there...plus I'm not a fan of cleansing conditioners



I purchased it at walmart today


----------



## NGraceO

Does you alls scalp feel tender post-relaxer? It has been a week.

_When I say tender, I mean my scalp feels sensitive to any tension I would normally put on my hair with no issue_ (i.e. the tension required to plait my hair into sections)? First time for everything.....*shrugs*


----------



## Saludable84

NGraceO said:


> Does you alls scalp feel tender post-relaxer? It has been a week.  When I say tender, I mean my scalp feels sensitive to any tension I would normally put on my hair with no issue (i.e. the tension required to plait my hair into sections)? First time for everything.....*shrugs*



No, but I do get that issue with the half and half method when the relaxer touches the scalp in the middle. Otherwise, not that I can think of.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

Saludable84 said:


> No, but I do get that issue with the half and half method when the relaxer touches the scalp in the middle. Otherwise, not that I can think of.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Oh yeah, I have def experienced that, usually just during the relaxing process. I actually relax in about five sections. I am trying to get quick enough to decrease it to half and half (2 sections) .

NGraceO


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Getting a little annoyed having to relax every 12 to 16 weeks. I need a break from caring about hair all together w/o any setbacks. I know. That'll never happen.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Getting a little annoyed having to relax every 12 to 16 weeks. I need a break from caring about hair all together w/o any setbacks. I know. That'll never happen.



Yeah. I tried. Didn't work. Hard work cannot be done in vain.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland

I like my hair so much more now than I did my first couple of weeks post relaxer. My hair is much much softer and my ends magically look better . Does this happen to anyone else? I complained initially about how much uneven texture I had, but right now, at this very moment, I love it . 

I washed my hair yesterday after not touching it at all for an entire week. Lord!!!! The amount of shed hair I lost! I know that's just actually how much I shed in a week, but seeing it in one place was terrifying. Plus, it took 30 mins to rinse, condition, and detangle . Also, just how thorough do I need to be when detangling? I used to half butt my sessions and go 10-14 days in between a lot of the time. I also tried CON Edge Control, and my first impression was like, yes!! My edges are finally slicked!!! Today? Nope! My edges were like hard and had no give yesterday (I didn't like that), but it's like nothing happened today .


----------



## tapioca_pudding

What relaxer does everyone use?


----------



## NGraceO

tapioca_pudding said:


> What relaxer does everyone use?



ORS lye in Normal strength. Only one I've ever used since texlaxing abt a year ago, so it's all I know.

NGraceO


----------



## Saludable84

tapioca_pudding said:


> What relaxer does everyone use?



Linange Shea butter relaxer

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> I like my hair so much more now than I did my first couple of weeks post relaxer. My hair is much much softer and my ends magically look better . Does this happen to anyone else? I complained initially about how much uneven texture I had, but right now, at this very moment, I love it .  I washed my hair yesterday after not touching it at all for an entire week. Lord!!!! The amount of shed hair I lost! I know that's just actually how much I shed in a week, but seeing it in one place was terrifying. Plus, it took 30 mins to rinse, condition, and detangle . Also, just how thorough do I need to be when detangling? I used to half butt my sessions and go 10-14 days in between a lot of the time. I also tried CON Edge Control, and my first impression was like, yes!! My edges are finally slicked!!! Today? Nope! My edges were like hard and had no give yesterday (I didn't like that), but it's like nothing happened today .



Yeah, you should wait a few weeks before making a final assessment of your relaxer results. I usually like my hair and it gets back to normal after about 3 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

tapioca_pudding, I use Linange Shea Butter Texturizer.


----------



## coolsista-paris

you girls are really making want to try out linange so much!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

coolsista-paris me too lol I think I may try it for my next relaxer!


----------



## coolsista-paris

tapioca_pudding said:


> coolsista-paris me too lol I think I may try it for my next relaxer!



when is your next one? im aiming for april ( makjng that a 16 week stretch).


----------



## tapioca_pudding

coolsista-paris said:


> when is your next one? im aiming for april ( makjng that a 16 week stretch).



Ill be 3 months post on the 20th so we will see how my hair is behaving.  I'm thinking I may be able to make it to four months post which would put me at March 20th.


----------



## coolsista-paris

i lightly pre pood with coconut oil. shampoo with apoghee , did the 2 step protein, conditionned , oil rinsed with amla oil. 

shirt dried, applied apoghee green trea, again amla oil to seal: came out strong and soft


----------



## Saludable84

pelohello said:


> tapioca_pudding, I use Linange Shea Butter Texturizer.



Your hair looking mira que nice!


----------



## ckisland

Saludable84 said:


> Yeah, you should wait a few weeks before making a final assessment of your relaxer results. I usually like my hair and it gets back to normal after about 3 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I really had no idea that that's what happens!!!!! I thought I had given it a chance and was ready to throw in the towel, but now, I don't know . Luckily I wasn't planning to BC anyway, so I have all the time in the world . Every time I just lay down and take a nap and wake up without my hair matted to my head, I appreciate this life


----------



## halfindian

ckisland said:


> Every time I just lay down and take a nap and wake up without my hair matted to my head, I appreciate this life



 I can relate!!!!


----------



## halfindian

Not sure what brand relaxer my hair dresser uses. She used dark and lovely for kids on my last.


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> I really had no idea that that's what happens!!!!! I thought I had given it a chance and was ready to throw in the towel, but now, I don't know . Luckily I wasn't planning to BC anyway, so I have all the time in the world . Every time I just lay down and take a nap and wake up without my hair matted to my head, I appreciate this life



 

You take care of your hair. You just have to give it time. Next thing you know, you love it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I do not look like I belong to this forum w/ this tired weave!


----------



## sunnieb

<sigh> I really don't feel like cowashing with all this newgrowth, but I can't get lazy.  Better get to it.....


----------



## naija24

caving tonight with a touch up. i couldn't handle all this new growth at 14 weeks post, my longest stretch in more than a decade. my hair doesn't move, i can't comb it, detangling is a nightmare for me...and heat doesn't work :/ I don't want any heat damage and I told myself I wouldn't go to any salons in 2014 so I'm taking the plunge.


----------



## NGraceO

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I do not look like I belong to this forum w/ this tired weave!



LOL!!! I'm sure you're exaggerating. Did you ever switch the hair out?

NGraceO


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

NGraceO said:


> LOL!!! I'm sure you're exaggerating. Did you ever switch the hair out?
> 
> NGraceO



No I returned it back to the girl since after 10 days this hair went sour. I figured the new hair would as well since she get all her hair from same place. Smh


----------



## sunnieb

Welp, turns out a WEN Cowash is what my hair needed.  Newgrowth is soft and behaving as I airdry.

No matter though.  I'm still relaxing this bad boy on Saturday!


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb said:


> Welp, turns out a WEN Cowash is what my hair needed.  Newgrowth is soft and behaving as I airdry.  No matter though.  I'm still relaxing this bad boy on Saturday!



But you knew that! 

Can't wait for your reveal.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naija24

second attempt at self-relaxing. my edges and sides are pretty relaxed, yay, but the middle lane of my head is texlaxed. kind of annoyed with myself. i parted into 4 sections, took my time and everything but it's hard because i can't see that side of my head. 

Now I have to deal with multiple textures for god knows how long. Super annoyed. I kind of want to do a corrective, but I know I have to wait  Maybe later this week?


----------



## NGraceO

naija24 said:


> second attempt at self-relaxing. my edges and sides are pretty relaxed, yay, but the middle lane of my head is texlaxed. kind of annoyed with myself. i parted into 4 sections, took my time and everything but it's hard because i can't see that side of my head.  Now I have to deal with multiple textures for god knows how long. Super annoyed. I kind of want to do a corrective, but I know I have to wait  Maybe later this week?



Yeah, give it a week, base your scalp well, and give it a corrective. This helps you dodge additional new growth and keeps which sections you must hit fresh in your memory- I just went through this last week!

You live and you learn.   

NGraceO


----------



## Lilmama1011

tapioca_pudding said:


> What relaxer does everyone use?



Mizani butter blend for sensitive scalp


----------



## Nazaneen

I've decided I'm going to try Linange relaxer soon. I'll report back on how I like it. 
I have 3b hair that is  fairly resistant as I think most not quite kinky but very curly hair is strangely.


----------



## coolsista-paris

tapioca_pudding said:


> Ill be 3 months post on the 20th so we will see how my hair is behaving.  I'm thinking I may be able to make it to four months post which would put me at March 20th.



thats around 4 months for me too . i relaxed the 29th november.  

i wanted to relax again end of march or first week of april. 

i now understand what ladies go through with streching ( i feel its gettin more difficult to manage my hair)


----------



## Guinan

Arlana said:


> I've decided I'm going to try Linange relaxer soon. I'll report back on how I like it.
> I have 3b hair that is  fairly resistant as I think most not quite kinky but very curly hair is strangely.



Arlana, I think it's def worth a try. I think Linage Texturizer provides a great balance of both worlds of natural & relaxed. With this texturizer, I am able to still see my waves/curls without the knots & matting from when I was natural.
My hair is more wavy than curly & with the Linange Texturizer, I'm able to get curl definition & less frizz with this Texturizer.

Do you know if you will be using the relaxer or texturizer? I've read on the Alter Ego Thread that they both have the same ingredients.


----------



## naija24

NGraceO said:


> Yeah, give it a week, base your scalp well, and give it a corrective. This helps you dodge additional new growth and keeps which sections you must hit fresh in your memory- I just went through this last week!
> 
> You live and you learn.
> 
> NGraceO



Thanks! Yeah, I think I have to do a corrective. My swim classes start next Tuesday and I am terrified of how my hair will look with 2-3 textures all over. Plus I really want to avoid heat during my lessons to curb damage.

Actually, overnight I must have sweat or something pretty major because ALL of my head was texlaxed, just in varying degrees. My temples were smoother but still rough and the middle section is as if it never touched a relaxer.

It's very confusing.

How long should I smooth? I used Dr. Miracle's Regular Relaxer and I applied and smoothed for up to 20 minutes. It said not to go over. I was afraid of using a comb but maybe I should have to smooth it out further?


----------



## NGraceO

naija24 said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I think I have to do a corrective. My swim classes start next Tuesday and I am terrified of how my hair will look with 2-3 textures all over. Plus I really want to avoid heat during my lessons to curb damage.  Actually, overnight I must have sweat or something pretty major because ALL of my head was texlaxed, just in varying degrees. My temples were smoother but still rough and the middle section is as if it never touched a relaxer.  It's very confusing.  How long should I smooth? I used Dr. Miracle's Regular Relaxer and I applied and smoothed for up to 20 minutes. It said not to go over. I was afraid of using a comb but maybe I should have to smooth it out further?



I'm def no expert at bone-laxing. Hopefully some others will chime in with advice. 

I will ask you this: how long was your application time; like, how much time was actually spent smoothing?


----------



## Nazaneen

pelohello said:


> @Arlana, I think it's def worth a try. I think Linage Texturizer provides a great balance of both worlds of natural & relaxed. With this texturizer, I am able to still see my waves/curls without the knots & matting from when I was natural.
> My hair is more wavy than curly & with the Linange Texturizer, I'm able to get curl definition & less frizz with this Texturizer.
> 
> Do you know if you will be using the relaxer or texturizer? I've read on the Alter Ego Thread that they both have the same ingredients.



thats good to hear
i went for the lye relaxer...


----------



## NorthernCalGal

pelohello said:


> tapioca_pudding, I use Linange Shea Butter Texturizer.



New to relaxing after a long break. I want to try the Linange Texturizer. I last relaxed at the salon and she used the Mizani Relaxer for coarse hair. I burned quickly. Not happy about that. I want to try and self relax next time. Can you go from relaxer to texturizer or is that a bad move?


----------



## Saludable84

NorthernCalGal said:


> New to relaxing after a long break. I want to try the Linange Texturizer. I last relaxed at the salon and she used the Mizani Relaxer for coarse hair. I burned quickly. Not happy about that. I want to try and self relax next time. Can you go from relaxer to texturizer or is that a bad move?



The linange texturizer has lye so some people switch with no problem.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

NorthernCalGal said:


> New to relaxing after a long break. I want to try the Linange Texturizer. I last relaxed at the salon and she used the Mizani Relaxer for coarse hair. I burned quickly. Not happy about that. I want to try and self relax next time. Can you go from relaxer to texturizer or is that a bad move?


 
NorthernCalGal, I used to use Mizani BB no-lye relaxer and then switched to Linange lye texturizer without any issues. I wanted 6mths to self-relax with Linange, but you dont have to wait as long as I did. I had the same issues with Mizani. I always burned and had scabs.


----------



## mshoneyfly

naija24 The chlorine in swim pools and relaxed or color treated hair do not go well together. Are you using a specific product to remove the chlorine daily?  It can cause damage, high porosity and rough hair and tangles from having raised cuticles.   Here is an article on the damage chlorine causes, how to remove, product recommendations and how to care for your hair. You may not need a corrective If you had been swimming before you applied the relaxer. The chlorine can cause underprocessing if not removed first. That may be why you are not happy with your hair.  

ETA:
Here's the link. Im on my phone so I cant copy the article. 
http://womenshair.about.com/od/healthyhairmaintenance/a/How-Will-Chlorine-Effect-My-Hair.htm

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## naturalagain2

Tomorrow I will be 7 weeks post. So far I'm not having any problems. I remember back in the day when I would relax every month cause I couldn't handle my new growth. Now I can hardly tell if I have any lol! I was going to relax at 9 weeks post then increase a week with each relaxer since this is my first time since being natural relaxing my hair, but if it continues to be this easy I may try to go 10-12 weeks. 

Maybe its easy because I'm texlaxed and I treat it just like when I was natural. I don't know but I hope this continues.


----------



## mschristine

Just ordered my beemine products and I'm picking up my relaxer today. I think I'll apply it when I get home from work. I need to pick up some oils too but that can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## emada

Hi Ladies,

Loooong time lurker that finally joined! Just wanted to introduce myself before jumping into everything!

Currently I'm relaxed and SL after a stylist chop  but working to get back my length. I'm planning on going back to my half wigs, especially since the weather has been so bad.

Thanks to all you ladies who helped me finally get healthy hair and I'm looking forward to contributing what I've learned!


----------



## sunnieb

Welcome emada!


----------



## leona2025

I had to switch my relaxer recently. I usually use ORS normal, but the BSS only had super strength. So I switch back to gentle treatment. That relaxer is like 4$. It always makes my hair soft and silky, but it seems like my roots come in faster with this relaxer. My hair is the softest it's ever been. 

I'm trying not to fall into the habit of wearing it out everyday. lol


----------



## NGraceO

emada said:


> Hi Ladies,  Loooong time lurker that finally joined! Just wanted to introduce myself before jumping into everything!  Currently I'm relaxed and SL after a stylist chop  but working to get back my length. I'm planning on going back to my half wigs, especially since the weather has been so bad.  Thanks to all you ladies who helped me finally get healthy hair and I'm looking forward to contributing what I've learned!



Hey! Welcome  If you plan on wearing your wig for a while, come see us in the wig challenge as well!


----------



## emada

Thanks sunnieb and NGraceO! 

I've definitely been checking out the wig thread, it's on point!


----------



## HappyAtLast

×××××××××××××××


----------



## naija24

mshoneyfly said:


> naija24 The chlorine in swim pools and relaxed or color treated hair do not go well together. Are you using a specific product to remove the chlorine daily?  It can cause damage, high porosity and rough hair and tangles from having raised cuticles.   Here is an article on the damage chlorine causes, how to remove, product recommendations and how to care for your hair. You may not need a corrective If you had been swimming before you applied the relaxer. The chlorine can cause underprocessing if not removed first. That may be why you are not happy with your hair.
> 
> ETA:
> Here's the link. Im on my phone so I cant copy the article.
> http://womenshair.about.com/od/healthyhairmaintenance/a/How-Will-Chlorine-Effect-My-Hair.htm
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



mshoneyfly I did my relaxer attempt before swim lessons. My lessons start next week. I will probably wait on the corrective until after lessons are over if the chlorine can cause underprocessing. :/

I'll buy the swimmers shampoo thanks!!

Any hairstyle suggestions? Right now I may just hide my hair under my bonnet for work purposes :/


----------



## mshoneyfly

naija24
Here are some protective styles I wanna try soon
Fishtail braid
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=snrl8SpXCRs

I will prob connect the hair by looping an elastic band over my ponytail instead of just pinning it on like she did but I think this is a good style for short or long hair

This one is two flat twists using just her own hair but I plan to use the bulk braid hair for this style too. I might even try two braids or even three braids with the bulk hair!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WGKmjVDn4zk

She has a really good detailed self relaxing vid too. I use most of her technique for my own texturizer TUs.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Guinan

Just finished washing my hair, & I noticed that my bangs are natural I forget I had cut my bangs REALLY short so I can have page boy bangs. If or when I relaxed, I will def have to remember to relax the whole bang. I have to say I'm loving the curls.


----------



## naija24

anyone here cowash their relaxed hair more than 2x a week?


----------



## brownb83

naija24 said:


> anyone here cowash their relaxed hair more than 2x a week?



I have but I did'nt air dry I rollerset.


----------



## sunnieb

naija24 said:


> anyone here cowash their relaxed hair more than 2x a week?



No, but water hits my head 3x a week:

Cowashing with WEN

Honey wash

Shampoo/dc


----------



## Mahsiah

naija24 said:


> anyone here cowash their relaxed hair more than 2x a week?



I used to in the summer. about 4/5x in the summer.


----------



## NGraceO

Mahsiah said:


> I used to in the summer. about 4/5x in the summer.



Same. I was into rocking a lot of wet buns this summer, so I would cowash a couple of times a week. Unfortunately that level of manipulation wasn't beneficial for my hair in the long run but the combo of Cowashing and bunning did keep my ends moisturizer.


----------



## Lissa0821

I have more new growth this time around than usual.  It is now a habit for me to massage my entire scalp every night as part of my night time routine.  Each week I have faithfully prepooed with Vatika oil for an hour on my co-wash days and prepoo overnight with JBCO on my wash days.    I have also done the inversion method every 4 weeks for 1 week.  

My newgrowth is soft and thick.  I feel like I have finally nailed down what products and techniques work for my hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> anyone here cowash their relaxed hair more than 2x a week?



I used to do it in the beginning of my hj. I stopped when I realized I wasn't retaining due to the manipuation.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

naija24 said:


> anyone here cowash their relaxed hair more than 2x a week?



My hair doesn't like all that manipulation, or being wet.


----------



## brownb83

I did a hot oil treatment with melted shea butter. I will do this once a week before I co wash.


----------



## halfindian

tapioca_pudding said:


> My hair doesn't like all that manipulation, or being wet.



Mine either. It is very fragile when wet.


----------



## brownb83

Hey guys is a relaxer supposed to have a expiration date?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

brownb83 said:


> Hey guys is a relaxer supposed to have a expiration date?



Lol good question


----------



## Saludable84

brownb83 said:


> Hey guys is a relaxer supposed to have a expiration date?



Ive never seen one but I guess they should be used by some point in time.


----------



## brownb83

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol good question



Lol right? I'm feel stupid asking but..


----------



## Saludable84

brownb83 said:


> Lol right? I'm feel stupid asking but..



Your definitely not. I've never given it thought. I always assumed no lye expired in 24 hours and lye didn't. But I would think the chemicals could weaken over time under the right conditions.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

Saludable84 said:


> Your definitely not. I've never given it thought. I always assumed no lye expired in 24 hours and lye didn't. But I would think the chemicals could weaken over time under the right conditions.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I'm not sure about the time frame but I think the activator in no lye is causes the product to break down over time.  Once you mix the two products together you should use it immediately and toss any leftovers.


----------



## brownb83

After seeing this pic I want bangs 

I think in may I will.


----------



## ckisland

brownb83 said:


> After seeing this pic I want bangs
> 
> I think in may I will.



I always had bangs. But now I'm like no!!!! They are a pain in the butt imo. I'm too lazy for them now


----------



## NGraceO

ckisland said:


> I always had bangs. But now I'm like no!!!! They are a pain in the butt imo. I'm too lazy for them now



Right, I can't do bangs on my hair. If I want them, I just get a weave to scratch that itch.


----------



## brownb83

I did them before I just had to flat iron them every day. I only kept them until they grew out so.... 3-5 months?.

I liked that my pony tails looked cute to me cause i had bangs.


----------



## greenandchic

brownb83 said:


> I did a hot oil treatment with melted shea butter. I will do this once a week before I co wash.



Do you only use shea or do you mix another oil with it?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## brownb83

greenandchic said:


> Do you only use shea or do you mix another oil with it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Just shea. It was awesome.


----------



## ckisland

So now every time I think about about transitioning back to natural, I think about growing my natural hair to WL and have it shrink up to the top of my shoulders . I think about growing my relaxed hair to WL and actually being able to wake up, go to sleep, shower, go to the movies, go out. . .and still be WL . The only thing that's making me so indecisive at this point is not knowing if my scalp issues was a problem I caused from improper relaxing, or if my scalp is just going to freak out every touch up . I'm still giving myself until around my birthday in March to actually decide.

Oh hair pics from this week. I've been loving my braidout more the older it gets


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> So now every time I think about about transitioning back to natural, I think about growing my natural hair to WL and have it shrink up to the top of my shoulders . I think about growing my relaxed hair to WL and actually being able to wake up, go to sleep, shower, go to the movies, go out. . .and still be WL . The only thing that's making me so indecisive at this point is not knowing if my scalp issues was a problem I caused from improper relaxing, or if my scalp is just going to freak out every touch up . I'm still giving myself until around my birthday in March to actually decide.  Oh hair pics from this week. I've been loving my braidout more the older it gets



Which relaxer and base did you use and how long did the scalp problems last. I use to have scalp problems, but the problem was improper basing and using no lye relaxers. Also, not neutralizing properly. That's not the solution for everyone, but for me, because I already know I have a sensitive scalp, it was just taking that knowledge into consideration.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF

Eta: you hair is awesomeness in those pics


----------



## NGraceO

My natural hair background has been SO helpful as a texlaxed head. I feel like I have the best of both worlds. The best thing is that I can do all the things my shrinkage as a natural wouldn't allow me too such as wng, wet & fabulous buns, and wet sets (flexirods, rollersets, etc)....

Just a random thought.


----------



## Renewed1

My hair laughs at the Alter Ego Linnange Lye perm.  My hair will not straightened.  I left this stuff on for 20 minutes each time I permed my hair which was like 4 times.

At least I know my hair likes Lye perms.

Hmmmm........what lye perm to try next?


----------



## brownb83

I wanna be bone straight again. I'm over my texlaxed hair.


----------



## Renewed1

brownb83 said:


> I wanna be bone straight again. I'm over my texlaxed hair.



Me 2!  I'm on the hunt for a lye perm that straightens.


----------



## Rnjones

Renewed1 said:


> My hair laughs at the Alter Ego Linnange Lye perm.  My hair will not straightened.  I left this stuff on for 20 minutes each time I permed my hair which was like 4 times.
> 
> At least I know my hair likes Lye perms.
> 
> Hmmmm........what lye perm to try next?



I've used linange for the last 3 relaxers, never achieving super skrait results, but the last time my hair told me to have several seats. I dont know if it was a bad batch but after leaving on for 30 mins my hair was still looking like 14 weeks post. I will be doing a corrective  next week (4 weeks post).  Im going to give ors lye a try.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using LHCF


----------



## emada

I'm getting to that point. I've been using ORS lye normal and the last few touchups my hair has not gotten as straight as I wanted, I wonder if they changed the formula? I'm scared to go up to super.

I think I could do better with my technique so I'm going to reevaluate after I finish the tub I have.


----------



## ckisland

Saludable84 said:


> Which relaxer and base did you use and how long did the scalp problems last. I use to have scalp problems, but the problem was improper basing and using no lye relaxers. Also, not neutralizing properly. That's not the solution for everyone, but for me, because I already know I have a sensitive scalp, it was just taking that knowledge into consideration.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF
> 
> Eta: you hair is awesomeness in those pics



Uh, let's just say that I'm thinking my scalp issues were from improper technique  LOL!!! I thought no-lye was suppose to be more gentle on the scalp? I don't think I thought enough about my specific hair characteristics when I was researching relaxers. My hair's super kinky and it's still very kinky, and I would rather have more of that gone. If I am doing my first touch up in a month or two, I'll definitely be looking at recommendations from ladies with coarser, kinkier hair like me. And thank you


----------



## coolsista-paris

ckisland said:


> So now every time I think about about transitioning back to natural, I think about growing my natural hair to WL and have it shrink up to the top of my shoulders . I think about growing my relaxed hair to WL and actually being able to wake up, go to sleep, shower, go to the movies, go out. . .and still be WL . The only thing that's making me so indecisive at this point is not knowing if my scalp issues was a problem I caused from improper relaxing, or if my scalp is just going to freak out every touch up . I'm still giving myself until around my birthday in March to actually decide.  Oh hair pics from this week. I've been loving my braidout more the older it gets



its lovely! i want some more thickness!

i might try braid outs once. its cold here im waiting for it to warm up.

today i Was thinking " should i just transition" because im afraid of my next touch up id like to do myself. thinking if ut scares me... plus its a long stretch im trying. im at 10 weeks post now. i wanna hold on until 16. if i can handle it...

im enjoying how my hair takes less time to do since relaxer. 

i want to try getting it long with relaxed hair. then when i want a change i will just go natural again.


----------



## coolsista-paris

brownb83 said:


> I wanna be bone straight again. I'm over my texlaxed hair.



why do you not wanr texlaxed anymore? iis it because you mostly wear straight styles?


----------



## coolsista-paris

Rnjones said:


> I've used linange for the last 3 relaxers, never achieving super skrait results, but the last time my hair told me to have several seats. I dont know if it was a bad batch but after leaving on for 30 mins my hair was still looking like 14 weeks post. I will be doing a corrective  next week (4 weeks post).  Im going to give ors lye a try.  Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using LHCF



injust bought ors lye for the first time and will do it somewhere in april.


----------



## Saludable84

Renewed1 said:


> Me 2!  I'm on the hunt for a lye perm that straightens.



Milano butter blends and ORS lye if you smooth enough.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> Uh, let's just say that I'm thinking my scalp issues were from improper technique  LOL!!! I thought no-lye was suppose to be more gentle on the scalp? I don't think I thought enough about my specific hair characteristics when I was researching relaxers. My hair's super kinky and it's still very kinky, and I would rather have more of that gone. If I am doing my first touch up in a month or two, I'll definitely be looking at recommendations from ladies with coarser, kinkier hair like me. And thank you



No lye is supposed to gentler but I never met a lye relaxer that was anything but gentle. My theory is because I had to smooth it about 4 times to get it straight so it will eventually bother the scalp after that much smoothing. I have gotten my scalp irritated from the lye, but that's because I use the half and half method and sometimes because I'm so quick I do touch the separation part twice if I'm not careful. It's gets a tad sore, but it's never as bad as when I use no lye.

sunnieb I believe uses no lye and she has great results. She's uses designs essentials and I swear she the only one not complaining about relaxer. I'm sure she can give more insight.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

ckisland, I've used lye and low lye. I think no and low lye is gentler on the scalp but harsher on the hair with dryness (calcium deposits that must be chelated off the hair). Lye is harsher on the scalp but better on the hair (no calcium deposits).


----------



## ckisland

coolsista-paris said:


> its lovely! i want some more thickness!
> 
> i might try braid outs once. its cold here im waiting for it to warm up.
> 
> today i Was thinking " should i just transition" because im afraid of my next touch up id like to do myself. thinking if ut scares me... plus its a long stretch im trying. im at 10 weeks post now. i wanna hold on until 16. if i can handle it...
> 
> im enjoying how my hair takes less time to do since relaxer.
> 
> i want to try getting it long with relaxed hair. then when i want a change i will just go natural again.



Awww! Thank you . I love how think my hair is. I actually don't want that to really go away. I just want it smoother. . .I think . I actually don't know. I might be fine with it overall and just irritated by the weird bushy sections I have. That's what I want to do too. Grow my hair to my goal length while relaxed, and then go back to being natural and grow it out again. But I don't think the shrinkage would get to me as much after living the dream 



Saludable84 said:


> No lye is supposed to gentler but I never met a lye relaxer that was anything but gentle. My theory is because I had to smooth it about 4 times to get it straight so it will eventually bother the scalp after that much smoothing. I have gotten my scalp irritated from the lye, but that's because I use the half and half method and sometimes because I'm so quick I do touch the separation part twice if I'm not careful. It's gets a tad sore, but it's never as bad as when I use no lye.
> 
> sunnieb I believe uses no lye and she has great results. She's uses designs essentials and I swear she the only one not complaining about relaxer. I'm sure she can give more insight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


That makes sense . I didn't understand how much smoothing I actually needed to do. That's why some of my hair is like 3b curly and some of my ends are just puff balls after relaxing twice! The no-lye relaxer I used was really harsh on my hair, but I'm afraid of having scalp issues . I'm pretty sure that properly basing and applying the relaxer next time will keep my scalp safe.


----------



## sunnieb

Hey!  Yes I use no lye Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp and love it!

I just relaxed last night and my hair is perfect and all newgrowth is straighter than straight! 

But, the ladies are telling you right. No lye relaxers are hard on the hair.  I clarify weekly to make sure all residue is gone. It really depends on what your hair/scalp can handle. I don't base my scalp blush, but I never burn.   I do slather my hairline and ears with vaseline as a precaution though.


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb said:


> Hey!  Yes I use no lye Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp and love it!  I just relaxed last night and my hair is perfect and all newgrowth is straighter than straight!   But, the ladies are telling you right. No lye relaxers are hard on the hair.  I clarify weekly to make sure all residue is gone. It really depends on what your hair/scalp can handle. I don't base my scalp blush, but I never burn.   I do slather my hairline and ears with vaseline as a precaution though.



ckisland

I wish I could get away with not basing. I need to base. No lye is harder on the hair, but for me, it was hard on my scalp too. That was just my personal experience, but I also had to smooth ALOT before I got straight results. 

These days, I use extra coatings of base on my scalp. When I got irritated scalp, I also was hasty with basing if I did at all. Everyone Os different so just find what works for you.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

Saludable84 yep, smoothing is key to getting perfect relaxer resuts.

This is why I pre-part my hair prior to relaxing.  I'm able to apply the relaxer to my whole head in 6-8 minutes and spend the rest of the processing time smoothing that newgrowth.


----------



## brownb83

coolsista-paris said:


> why do you not wanr texlaxed anymore? iis it because you mostly wear straight styles?



It just a pain in my butt lately. Lol.


----------



## beloved1bx

Soooo I had my hair relaxed on Thurs at 15 weeks post and received a 'trim'. At this time last year, I was chasing BSL. But around this time last year is when the shedding from hell started. With this new trim I am now just past shoulder length. 








I just got the results if my physical, and while my testosterone is normal my DHT levels are high and that's most likely why I've been having the scalp/hair issues.  I've started on supplements that's supposed to block the DHT. Hopefully this will stop the shedding b/c the density of my hair is half of what it used to be and it wasn't that thick to begin with. Sigh.

So I'm looking at this as the restart of my hair journey. Hopefully I can reverse the damage.


----------



## Mahsiah

brownb83 said:


> It just a pain in my butt lately. Lol.



we always want what we don't have lol. I would love to have more texture to my strands because I'm bone straight


----------



## mschristine

My Bee Mjne products just arrived in the mail. I got the moisturizing deep conditioner that is protein free and the balanced moisturizer in the coconut cream scent. I can't wait to try them out!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Does anyone color their hair with anything besides henna?


----------



## Saludable84

tapioca_pudding said:


> Does anyone color their hair with anything besides henna?



I use Bigen from time to time, but that's about it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I bleached this nappy sewin.


----------



## Renewed1

sunnieb what do you use to smooth your hair when applying a relaxer?


----------



## sunnieb

Renewed1 said:


> @sunnieb what do you use to smooth your hair when applying a relaxer?



Renewed1 I use my fingers only.  I wear these gloves so I can feel my newgrowth


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Sooooooo stretching and working out every day doesn't look like it's gonna workout.  Too much manipulation to get my hair to lay down into a bun etc.  Maybe I need to experiment with products/techniques before I give up. But I may be a 10 week girl (I'm 10 weeks now).


----------



## sunnieb

tapioca_pudding said:


> Sooooooo stretching and working out every day doesn't look like it's gonna workout.  Too much manipulation to get my hair to lay down into a bun etc.  Maybe I need to experiment with products/techniques before I give up. But I may be a 10 week girl (I'm 10 weeks now).



It is definitely a learned craft! 

I workout in the mornings before work and I bun daily. I also do not use direct heat. I was able to stretch 20 weeks with patience and a good workout scarf!

Take it one week at a time.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

tapioca_pudding said:


> Sooooooo stretching and working out every day doesn't look like it's gonna workout.  Too much manipulation to get my hair to lay down into a bun etc.  Maybe I need to experiment with products/techniques before I give up. But I may be a 10 week girl (I'm 10 weeks now).



I had to add a week each stretch due to exercising. You can't do it all at once. I learned that a while back.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding

sunnieb said:


> It is definitely a learned craft!
> 
> I workout in the mornings before work and I bun daily. I also do not use direct heat. I was able to stretch 20 weeks with patience and a good workout scarf!
> 
> Take it one week at a time.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF





Saludable84 said:


> I had to add a week each stretch due to exercising. You can't do it all at once. I learned that a while back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


sunnieb Saludable84 thank you both for responding!! Yeah I think I need to take it one week at a time and stop trying to do this major stretch all at once.  I was trying to make it to 15 weeks but I'm not sure if that's going to happen.  I workout before work as well; I need to find a workout scarf.  I use direct heat once weekly (rollerset/flatiron) but I bun/wear an updo daily.  It's definitely a learning process...


----------



## ckisland

When I was natural, I didn't get the hype of have 10 weeks of new growth. Well, I get it now !!! I'm only at 8 weeks and I'm like why is there a mini fro hiding under my hair  ?! Also, my relaxed hair is why more tangled and velcroy than my natural hair was, which I didn't see coming. 

I had a super wash day last night. I shampooed, finally, with ORS Creamy Aloe. I was terrified I had made a serious mistake as I was scrubbing my scalp and rinsing. My hair felt so stiff and like it was matting together . But once I t-shirt dried a little, my hair was soooo soft and light . I Dc'd with GPB then with AOWC and Triple Nutrition. I let my hair dry a bit, then added my leave-in and sealed. Then I detangled. I think I like it more, maybe. I feel like the comb could actually grab more shed hair. I think I lost the same amount hair which is good. I'm cowashing Thursday night to make sure my scalp is okay and to have fresh hair on Vday. I actually have a Valentine for once


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I haven't been in here in a bit. I'm about 4 or 5 weeks post. I still haven't done my post texlax trim but I'm getting around to it tomorrow...only b/c I need to post my length check and trim on my blog. smh


----------



## brownb83

i decided to go back to relaxing every 8 weeks. ..

1. because my hair is growing like crazy because of my workouts.

2. I can't manipulate my new growth deep into a stretch correctly and if I don't co wash my hair often the sweat dries out my hair.

3. my hair is becoming a chore look.


----------



## naturalagain2

*I have a question for everyone. 
What do you do a week before relaxing? 
What type of hairstyles do you wear a week before your relaxer; do you air dry?
How many days leading up to your relaxer do you stop working out?*


----------



## Rnjones

naturalagain2 said:


> *I have a question for everyone. *
> *What do you do a week before relaxing? *
> *What type of hairstyles do you wear a week before your relaxer; do you air dry?*
> *How many days leading up to your relaxer do you stop working out?*


 

The week leading up to a relaxer:
Clarify/chelate
protein treatment
air dry (wash on Saturday so hair should be completely dry by Monday)
I try to manipulate hair as little as possible, but still moisturize and seal, this helps prevent overprocessing too by coating the hair throughout the week)
I do not work out for at least three days before relaxing.
Hair is in a bun throughout the week


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Trying to decide what relaxer to use next.  I want to try Linanage but I wish I could get it on the ground.  I was thinking of trying the new Cream of Nature Eden relaxer but it's no-lye - I prefer lye.  Might just use Silk Elements and call it a day lol.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

*What do you do a week before relaxing?* Clarify, protein treatment, DC with moisture
*What type of hairstyles do you wear a week before your relaxer; do you air dry?* Buns, usually still rollerset
*How many days leading up to your relaxer do you stop working out? *I can't recall ever stopping my workouts before a relaxer but I have never experienced burning either.   I likely won't workout the day OF my relaxer though.


----------



## Saludable84

naturalagain2

What do you do a week before relaxing? I try to clarify and protein

 What type of hairstyles do you wear a week before your relaxer? do you air dry? I just make sure my hair is roller set as this helps to apply the relaxer faster with less manipulation. 

How many days leading up to your relaxer do you stop working out? I just don't workout the same day.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## emada

naturalagain2

What do you do a week before relaxing? *I usually wash 3-4 days before hand, I clarify and use a protein conditioner*

What type of hairstyles do you wear a week before your relaxer; do you air dry? *I don't do much, just bun loosely. I always air dry so I can see how much new growth I'm really working with and to make sure I get it straight.*

How many days leading up to your relaxer do you stop working out?
*At most I would work out the day before but not day of. *


----------



## ckisland

My edges make me want to relax like now . I can deal with my new growth over all, but my edges didn't even blend with the rest of my hair when I was natural . I just need to stay away from buns and ponytails, then I'll be okay


----------



## jenjen33033

naturalagain2 said:


> I have a question for everyone. What do you do a week before relaxing? What type of hairstyles do you wear a week before your relaxer; do you air dry? How many days leading up to your relaxer do you stop working out?



1) protein treatment
2) I wear a slightly twisted updo.
3) air dry
4) 2 or 3 days

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mschristine

I think I'm going to buy some As I Am cowash. I want to cut down on my shampoo to possibly twice a month with one being a clarifying shampoo wash


----------



## sunnieb

naturalagain2 said:


> *I have a question for everyone.
> What do you do a week before relaxing?
> What type of hairstyles do you wear a week before your relaxer; do you air dry?
> How many days leading up to your relaxer do you stop working out?*



naturalagain2

I keep my normal routine (cowash, honey wash, dc) with one change - I go super light on my leave-ins.  I'm heavy handed all the time, but the week of a relaxer, I put just enough moisturizer and oil to keep dryness at bay. I relax bone straight and don't want anything to stand in the way of my newgrowth getting skrait!

I bun, bun, bun.......

I relax on Saturday night, so my last workout is Friday morning.  Roots have plenty of time to dry.


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb,

loving that bun


----------



## naturalagain2

Thank you all for your answers!!!!   I now know what to do when I relax. 

I was going to relax next week at 9wks post (I thought my new growth would be so unmanageable by now) but I think I wait until about 12-16 wks. I can't even tell I have new growth so it's no need to relax right now. And to think when I was a teenager I would relax every 4 weeks !!!!


----------



## ckisland

naturalagain2 said:


> Thank you all for your answers!!!!   I now know what to do when I relax.
> 
> I was going to relax next week at 9wks post (I thought my new growth would be so unmanageable by now) but I think I wait until about 12-16 wks. I can't even tell I have new growth so it's no need to relax right now. And to think when I was a teenager I would relax every 4 weeks !!!!



I know right! My roots are fine. I can feel my new growth, but everything blends just fine. I'll be 9 weeks post tomorrow, and I know I can go at least another 3 weeks with no problem. Well. . . my ends are being a pain in the butt. They're underprocessed and are starting to catch on each other and break. I'm even seeing ssks here and there .

Could I just relax the bottom half of my hair to correct my initial underprocessing? My ends look crazy and their starting to mess with my retention


----------



## divachyk

naturalagain2 said:


> *I have a question for everyone.
> What do you do a week before relaxing?
> What type of hairstyles do you wear a week before your relaxer; do you air dry?
> How many days leading up to your relaxer do you stop working out?*



naturalagain2, 
treat, clarify/chelate, DC with steam, air dry, flat iron roots
I stop working out at least 3 days prior


----------



## naturalagain2

ckisland said:


> I know right! My roots are fine. I can feel my new growth, but everything blends just fine. I'll be 9 weeks post tomorrow, and I know I can go at least another 3 weeks with no problem. Well. . . my ends are being a pain in the butt. They're underprocessed and are starting to catch on each other and break. I'm even seeing ssks here and there .
> 
> Could I just relax the bottom half of my hair to correct my initial underprocessing? My ends look crazy and their starting to mess with my retention



Girl I'm in there with you. I'm texlax so my hair stills catch/wrap around each other. Do you coat your ends with a light creme, oil or butter? I find that to help greatly.


----------



## FelaShrine

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I bleached this nappy sewin.



do you use closures with your sew-in..i wanna do a full bob and people are bring up closures and such  iono anything about that


----------



## Whimsy

How long between relaxers is considered a stretch?


----------



## sunnieb

Whimsy said:


> How long between relaxers is considered a stretch?



I think anything over 8 weeks is considered stretching because you are going longer than the recommended time notated on most relaxer kits.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Whimsy I keep forgetting that you just relaxed. How is it going for you so far?


----------



## Whimsy

Ms. Tiki said:


> @Whimsy I keep forgetting that you just relaxed. How is it going for you so far?



And I keep forgetting how flippin LONG your hair is!!! 

It's going well so far, thanks for asking. It's SO different is all, I've never had my hair this straight before. In all my years of texlaxing I've always had big curly hair. It's short and easy, and I am doing a no heat thing. I am going to have to try some new products tho... things don't work the same as they used to


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Whimsy said:


> And I keep forgetting how flippin LONG your hair is!!!
> 
> It's going well so far, thanks for asking. It's SO different is all, I've never had my hair this straight before. In all my years of texlaxing I've always had big curly hair. It's short and easy, and I am doing a no heat thing. I am going to have to try some new products tho... things don't work the same as they used to



Whimsy Stop! You are making blush :Blush2: LOL! Seriously, it still feels short to me. I know what you mean with the straightness. I was only "relaxed" for a short time and the straightness did feel weird to me too. The plus side to that cut is being able to brush/comb it down, wrap up, and call it a day. No heat needed!


----------



## Saludable84

Whimsy said:


> And I keep forgetting how flippin LONG your hair is!!!   It's going well so far, thanks for asking. It's SO different is all, I've never had my hair this straight before. In all my years of texlaxing I've always had big curly hair. It's short and easy, and I am doing a no heat thing. I am going to have to try some new products tho... things don't work the same as they used to



No, they do not. As I become more texlaxed, I learn that the hard way.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## halfindian

Random Question!!!

What do you do when DH/SO wants to be all up in that hair? My gosh!


----------



## sunnieb

halfindian said:


> Random Question!!!
> 
> What do you do when DH/SO wants to be all up in that hair? My gosh!



Um, let him. :LOL:

Tell him to oil up his hands and massage your scalp while he's in there.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## emada

halfindian said:


> Random Question!!!
> 
> What do you do when DH/SO wants to be all up in that hair? My gosh!



Still trying to figure that one out! I don't mean to but I cringe when he does that because I'm scared of breaking strands!


----------



## Whimsy

halfindian said:


> Random Question!!!
> 
> What do you do when DH/SO wants to be all up in that hair? My gosh!



Let him. Show him how u like it. Get a massage out of the deal! I love when dh is all up in there....now. but in all honesty... those klunky hands in a waist length natural wash n go? No sir. He learned quick that he could only get away with it on straight hair days lol


----------



## Rnjones

halfindian said:


> Random Question!!!  What do you do when DH/SO wants to be all up in that hair? My gosh!



I just let him have at it!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

halfindian said:


> Random Question!!!  What do you do when DH/SO wants to be all up in that hair? My gosh!



Smile 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

i hope my hair grows back to let my dh play in it a little.


----------



## halfindian

Thanks ladies. I'm so scared of his hands getting tangled in it and strands being pulled. Especially when things get heated up. *dying of laughter*


----------



## halfindian

With short hair it is ok the hair is pretty much free at the ends however longer hair the strands tend to twist unto and stick to each other. I'll ask him to be gentle but also let him know my hair gets trapped under him lol lol lol omg!!!


----------



## Saludable84

halfindian said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm so scared of his hands getting tangled in it and strands being pulled. Especially when things get heated up. *dying of laughter*



It's a very rare opportunity for me so I take it when I can get it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

Saludable84 congrats on your placenta


----------



## SuchaLady

Nix08 said:


> Saludable84 congrats on your placenta



I was waiting on someone else to mention it since she hasn't said anything over here. Congrats!   We have a relaxed niece coming.  J/k children should not have relaxers


----------



## Saludable84

Nix08 said:


> Saludable84 congrats on your placenta



Thank you! I'm glad you get my humor.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> I was waiting on someone else to mention it since she hasn't said anything over here. Congrats!   We have a relaxed niece coming.  J/k children should not have relaxers



Yeah. I've been tight lipped for a while about it. 

Thank you. I'm looking forward to this process. Not sure what I'm having yet, but I know by the looks of its parents, a lot of hair this child will have!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

Saludable84 how far along are you?


----------



## ckisland

halfindian said:


> With short hair it is ok the hair is pretty much free at the ends however longer hair the strands tend to twist unto and stick to each other. I'll ask him to be gentle but also let him know my hair gets trapped under him lol lol lol omg!!!


This weekend I was all snuggled up and my hair kept getting caught under my guy's arm!!!!!!! Never had this problem when natural because my hair was all up and out vs down . My hair went through some things this weekend, and made me really glad to be relaxed. Got to sleep cute with my hair out and not wake up looking like Sideshow Bob .



naturalagain2 said:


> Girl I'm in there with you. I'm texlax so my hair stills catch/wrap around each other. Do you coat your ends with a light creme, oil or butter? I find that to help greatly.


I use a creme moisturizer, oil and pomade on my ends. These suckers still want to love up on each other!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Relaxing this week at 3 months post.  Im not sure if my fine strands can handle stretching too much longer than this.  Doing a hard protein treatment tomorrow night to get ready for the relaxer.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Whimsy

Girls, what's considered a hard protein treatment?

tapioca_pudding what are you using?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Whimsy said:


> Girls, what's considered a hard protein treatment?  tapioca_pudding what are you using?



Whimsy - I consider it one that gets hard when you sit under the dryer like Nexxuss Emergencee or Aphogee 2 Step treatment.  Ill be using Aphogee. HTH!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Whimsy

Thanks, good to know. I guess I will have to do one a week before I go get a touch up...whenever that'll be.


----------



## Saludable84

Nix08 said:


> Saludable84 how far along are you?



Just reached my second trimester. 14 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

tapioca_pudding said:


> Relaxing this week at 3 months post.  Im not sure if my fine strands can handle stretching too much longer than this.  Doing a hard protein treatment tomorrow night to get ready for the relaxer.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



im trying to stretch too . im at 11 weeks post and i have fine strands too.  hope things will go well


----------



## sunnieb

Saludable84 congratulations mami!


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb said:


> Saludable84 congratulations mami!



Thank You!


----------



## halfindian

Saludable84 said:


> It's a very rare opportunity for me so I take it when I can get it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



He just loves my hair. We'd be standing and his hands would be in it. We're eating and he's braiding it. Is it rare cause your hair is always up?


----------



## halfindian

ckisland said:


> This weekend I was all snuggled up and my hair kept getting caught under my guy's arm!!!!!!! Never had this problem when natural because my hair was all up and out vs down . My hair went through some things this weekend, and made me really glad to be relaxed. Got to sleep cute with my hair out and not wake up looking like Sideshow Bob .


 
Tell them sista!!! Ha ha ha ha ha!!! So true!!! But when it gets caught don't you have visions of split ends and breakage. Or am I super paranoid?? In need of professional Help???


----------



## Babygrowth

Saludable84 said:


> Just reached my second trimester. 14 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You're right behind me! I'm 16 weeks although I feel 20 weeks.


----------



## Saludable84

halfindian said:


> He just loves my hair. We'd be standing and his hands would be in it. We're eating and he's braiding it. Is it rare cause your hair is always up?



Yeah, but when I wore it out it was the same thing. Now, it's just less accessible but he has made it clear that he prefers my hair curly and with more texture. He only touches it when it's in a twist/braid out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

Babygrowth said:


> You're right behind me! I'm 16 weeks although I feel 20 weeks.



Yes. I'm tiptoeing behind you. I can feel my shirts on my stomach; I'm not used to that  but I'm not upset at all. I finally have enough energy to do my hair. 

I'm also thinking of afterbirth hair. I already know what my baby shower hair will look like.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth

Saludable84 said:


> Yes. I'm tiptoeing behind you. I can feel my shirts on my stomach; I'm not used to that  but I'm not upset at all. I finally have enough energy to do my hair.
> 
> I'm also thinking of afterbirth hair. I already know what my baby shower hair will look like.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lol. I still haven't regained my energy! I know my hair will be in some type of protective style. Weave for baby shower and braids for birth maybe? Your hair is gorgeous though! Can't wait till I get there! I know whatever you do it will look fabulous!


----------



## Toy

Congrats ladies on the New Babies!


----------



## ckisland

halfindian said:


> Tell them sista!!! Ha ha ha ha ha!!! So true!!! But when it gets caught don't you have visions of split ends and breakage. Or am I super paranoid?? In need of professional Help???



No!!!! Uh I got WL dreams, I can't be having chunks of hair pulled out all willy nilly . I washed and DC last night and I was a bit irked about the extra bit of breakage I had. I'm wearing a super curly braidout today, but I might be tucking it away for the week. But with school kicking my butt , I need every little ounce of joy I can find.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Soo I may have gotten my days mixed up smh.  I planned to relax Wednesday night, but I would need to wash/do a protein treatment tonight because I didn't think to do it this past Saturday.  Is washing Monday night and relaxing Wednesday night too close together?


----------



## Saludable84

tapioca_pudding said:


> Soo I may have gotten my days mixed up smh.  I planned to relax Wednesday night, but I would need to wash/do a protein treatment tonight because I didn't think to do it this past Saturday.  Is washing Monday night and relaxing Wednesday night too close together?



I have done it before with no problem.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Saludable84 thanks!


----------



## Mahsiah

homemade egg protein treatment on relaxed hair:

yay or nay?


----------



## jenjen33033

Mahsiah.

Definitely do the egg protein treatment.  Once a month does the trick for me.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Pennefeather

Ladies,

How do you do your egg protein?


----------



## Katrice

Are protein treatments done before or after relaxer?  How far in advance of or after relaxer?  Or before and after?


----------



## Mahsiah

Pennefeather said:


> Ladies,
> 
> How do you do your egg protein?


i hear u can either beat it with olive oil and then had it to your hair or you can add some conditioner too. I'll probably use it with olive oil and conditioner. 


Katrice said:


> Are protein treatments done before or after relaxer?  How far in advance of or after relaxer?  Or before and after?



atleast 1 week before and immediately after.


----------



## sunnieb

Trimmed my hair a few days ago and I'm happy with the results even though there's a wayward piece that didn't get  clipped.   No more trimming until my next relaxer. 

Pic from tonight before I cowashed:



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb said:


> Trimmed my hair a few days ago and I'm happy with the results even though there's a wayward piece that didn't get  clipped.   No more trimming until my next relaxer.  Pic from tonight before I cowashed:  Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



Looking long and healthy over there.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Saludable84 & Babygrowth, congrats on the pending little ones!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Your hair looks GREAT sunnieb!! Is your regimen posted anywhere?

Used Nexuss Emergencee last night followed by AOHSR in prep for my relaxer tomorrow.  My hair feels really good right now actually; I let it airdry overnight.


----------



## divachyk

You better work sunnieb. Looking awesome.


----------



## sunnieb

tapioca_pudding said:


> Your hair looks GREAT sunnieb!! Is your regimen posted anywhere?
> 
> Used Nexuss Emergencee last night followed by AOHSR in prep for my relaxer tomorrow.  My hair feels really good right now actually; I let it airdry overnight.



Think it's time for me to write up exactly what I do now. Coming soon.....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## naija24

I finally relaxed my hair after 16 weeks of stretching. I really enjoyed the process and I did my first protein treatment after my touchup. I think it made a pretty significant difference in how my hair feels. It's so SOFT omg. 

I'm not sure if stretching helped with how good my roots feel or it was the relaxer. I am thinking about trying lye relaxers because I hear it's easier on the hair itself and I am tired of my nape looking thinner than the rest of my hair. 

So I'm right now planning this regimen. I'd love insight. And I swear I am sticking to this.


Cowash twice a week with Aussie Moist Conditioner.
Shampoo weekly with Aussie Moist Shampoo.
My leave-ins are Its a 10 and Chi Silk Infusion.
No heat between touchups.
Wrap and set my hair to keep it straight/flat with Bonners Brothers Wrapping Foam (I'd love recommendations for different wrapping lotions/foams).


----------



## mschristine

I was going to just do a prepoo treatment and then cowash BUT I saw too many little short hairs    while I was just finger detangling so I'm going to do a hard protein treatment and a nice long moisturizing DC afterwards.


----------



## halfindian

Tonight I did a water only wash and detangled with a comb in the shower after going 3 weeks without using a comb. I think I'll comb every 3-4 weeks. I did not have tangles just alot of shed hair.


----------



## NGraceO

Feeling so lazy. Started my wash day routine this morning, and here i sit, hours later with this redken protein conditioner still in my hair.


----------



## Saludable84

NGraceO said:


> Feeling so lazy. Started my wash day routine this morning, and here i sit, hours later with this redken protein conditioner still in my hair.



Your brave

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

Saludable84 said:


> Your brave  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lol. Hopefully I don't experience any adverse effects. My hair loves this stuff. I did shake my laziness, though. I am now deep conditioning with my moisturizing con.


----------



## divachyk

NGraceO said:


> Feeling so lazy. Started my wash day routine this morning, and here i sit, hours later with this redken protein conditioner still in my hair.



My hair would be on the flo'


----------



## sounbeweavable

Just relaxed my hair for the first time since last year (maybe November, but I can't remember). I feel so much better now.


----------



## NGraceO

divachyk said:


> My hair would be on the flo'



Lol

10 char


----------



## NGraceO

Guess my hair really looooves protein. After that several hour redken conditioning sesh, my hair didn't scream protein overload (Keeping in mind that I DCed with it last weekend as well. 

 I followed with an overnight moisturizing DC (again I overnighted it out of pure laziness)  and my hair is back in plaits feeling mighty fine. Very strong!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Just did my relaxer, sitting under the dryer now with conditioner in my hair.  Relaxing went okay, I got a few tingles but not burns.  Used Aphogee 2 min as my mid protein step then shampood 3 times.  Been under the dryer for 20 minutes with Moroccan oil conditioner then gonna rinse and air dry.  I lost some hair but not a ton during the detangling process.  Seems to be all good so far, I used Silk Elements regular relaxer from Sallys beauty supply.  Will do a length check this weekend when I flat iron.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

NGraceO said:


> Guess my hair really looooves protein. After that several hour redken conditioning sesh, my hair didn't scream protein overload (Keeping in mind that I DCed with it last weekend as well.  I followed with an overnight moisturizing DC (again I overnighted it out of pure laziness)  and my hair is back in plaits feeling mighty fine. Very strong!



How I envy you.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

tapioca_pudding said:


> Just did my relaxer, sitting under the dryer now with conditioner in my hair.  Relaxing went okay, I got a few tingles but not burns.  Used Aphogee 2 min as my mid protein step then shampood 3 times.  Been under the dryer for 20 minutes with Moroccan oil conditioner then gonna rinse and air dry.  I lost some hair but not a ton during the detangling process.  Seems to be all good so far, I used Silk Elements regular relaxer from Sallys beauty supply.  Will do a length check this weekend when I flat iron.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Can't wait for your reveal.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lurkee

I relaxed my hair yesterday and I burned badly and now have scabs. Not happy. 
I air died and did a braidout and I hate my hair. I hate the different lengths, I hate the thiness, I hate that my edges have a v shape to them like a widow's peak without the peak bit.

I don't feel good about my hair at the moment.


----------



## halfindian

Lurkee said:


> I relaxed my hair yesterday and I burned badly and now have scabs. Not happy.
> I air died and did a braidout and I hate my hair. I hate the different lengths, I hate the thiness, I hate that my edges have a v shape to them like a widow's peak without the peak bit.
> 
> I don't feel good about my hair at the moment.



Cheer up love!!!! Think about the healthy long hair you'll have in the future. Where you are now is not where you will be later. Practice healthy hair regimens. Love your hair and your hair will love you.


----------



## ckisland

Lurkee said:


> I relaxed my hair yesterday and I burned badly and now have scabs. Not happy.
> I air died and did a braidout and I hate my hair. I hate the different lengths, I hate the thiness, I hate that my edges have a v shape to them like a widow's peak without the peak bit.
> 
> I don't feel good about my hair at the moment.



Awww I'm sorry  . Do you know where things went wrong? Have you been having trouble before this??


----------



## Whimsy

My hair is getting wavy....
Can a relaxer pro explain this for me?

I washed and put on some pantene bb cream, and left it to its own devices to dry....and it was all wavy instead of flat bone straight like it used to be.


----------



## Nazaneen

Whimsy said:


> My hair is getting wavy....
> Can a relaxer pro explain this for me?
> 
> I washed and put on some pantene bb cream, and left it to its own devices to dry....and it was all wavy instead of flat bone straight like it used to be.



I'm no pro lol but youre hair is reverting. happens to mine too. No remedy for it lol. Leave your gorgeous hair alone now

.... said the Phablet


----------



## Lurkee

ckisland said:


> Awww I'm sorry  . Do you know where things went wrong? Have you been having trouble before this??



Thank you ckisland

I have pin pointed some things:
- using the blow drier weekly really damaged my ends and I have short broken pieces
- I forgot to base with oil before relaxing and that's why I burned
- My lack of edges and hair density has been there forever and I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## Whimsy

Arlana said:


> I'm no pro lol but *youre hair is reverting*. happens to mine too. No remedy for it lol. Leave your gorgeous hair alone now
> 
> .... said the Phablet



That happens?!?! I thought it was a myth.
Maybe straight hair just isn't in the cards for me.


----------



## Saludable84

Whimsy said:


> That happens?!?! I thought it was a myth. Maybe straight hair just isn't in the cards for me.



It also depends on your texture. Some hair types are just more resistant that others. My roots start to revert after about a month.


----------



## Saludable84

Lurkee said:


> Thank you ckisland  I have pin pointed some things: - using the blow drier weekly really damaged my ends and I have short broken pieces - I forgot to base with oil before relaxing and that's why I burned - My lack of edges and hair density has been there forever and I don't know what to do about it.



It's good to pinpoint what went wrong so you can fix it. Don't look at it as a bad thing, look at it as a lesson. I used to blow my roots out to straighten them after sets. When I would finally relax, I would have a lot of breakage on the following weeks. I traced it back to blow drying my roots and once I stopped, the breakage got better closer to my scalp. It's better you learned now then later


----------



## halfindian

Saludable84 said:


> It also depends on your texture. Some hair types are just more resistant that others. My roots start to revert after about a month.



My hair loves to do that. Especially to hairdressers who don't know it. They need to know what relaxer to use and how to apply it. Also important is how long to leave it in.


----------



## Whimsy

Saludable84 said:


> It also depends on your texture. Some hair types are just more resistant that others. My roots start to revert after about a month.



Wait. After a month, wouldn't it be just new growth and not reversion?

I'm exactly a month out from that relaxer. But the entire length of the hair is wavy, not just the roots.  That's reversion?

I guess my hair is resistant?


----------



## ckisland

Lurkee said:


> Thank you ckisland
> 
> I have pin pointed some things:
> - using the blow drier weekly really damaged my ends and I have short broken pieces
> - I forgot to base with oil before relaxing and that's why I burned
> - My lack of edges and hair density has been there forever and I don't know what to do about it.



At least you know where to start, and that's half the battle really. Nothing worse than things going wrong and having no idea why . Luckily blowdryers are easy to avoid, and now you know to make sure and base before relaxing again. I didn't base either, and I didn't burn but my scalp flaked like crazy . If you just naturally have thinner edges and hair, that's more so a combination of stopping certain things and doing other. Your hair in you avatar looks really nice, and fine, but I wouldn't call it thin. Heat is the enemy of thin hair and buns are the enemy of edges .

 I have coarse edges, but I'm terrified of them receding back to how they were when I was relaxed before. So I only wear my hair pulled back securely about twice a week, and I use a brush like 1x. I've decided to leave gel and edge control pastes alone, and I'll probably give up the brush too because it's growing on me .


----------



## Saludable84

Whimsy said:


> Wait. After a month, wouldn't it be just new growth and not reversion?  I'm exactly a month out from that relaxer. But the entire length of the hair is wavy, not just the roots.  That's reversion?  I guess my hair is resistant?



No. It's not new growth. My new growth is tighter than my texlaxed hair so I can tell the difference. For some people, it takes about 2-3 weeks for the actual results of the relaxer to be seen. After that time the hair doesnt look so full anymore.


----------



## greenandchic

My hair definitely reverted after a few days each time (virgin and my recent touchup).  I did a MSP treatment this last time so I thought it may have been from that.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Going to buy a flat iron tomorrow. Any recommendations of good brands? Im looking for 100% ceramic w/ degree settings; not numbers. Price is not an issue.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Decided to just go to Walmart & just hope for the best. I need a flat iron like yesterday.


----------



## greenandchic

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Decided to just go to Walmart & just hope for the best. I need a flat iron like yesterday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 247309



:lovedrool:


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Decided to just go to Walmart & just hope for the best. I need a flat iron like yesterday.



You just took the weave down?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> You just took the weave down?



Yes ma'am.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I will never fall asleep while airdrying @ 16 weeks again. Thinking of trying the blowdry tension method before I flat iron. Maybe that will work for me.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I will never fall asleep while airdrying @ 16 weeks again. Thinking of trying the blowdry tension method before I flat iron. Maybe that will work for me.



That's what caused me to relax early. That is exactly what I did at 16 weeks post smh. 

I was thinking of flat ironing this weekend. I think it's been long enough, I just don't feel like it. I use a sedu by the way. It had a temperature gage. I hear chi, fhi, that bliss one and t3 along with the Hana is good.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> That's what caused me to relax early. That is exactly what I did at 16 weeks post smh.
> 
> I was thinking of flat ironing this weekend. I think it's been long enough, I just don't feel like it. I use a sedu by the way. It had a temperature gage. I hear chi, fhi, that bliss one and t3 along with the Hana is good.



Thanks for the recs! I was just heading out to look for one. I will try the sedu.


----------



## Saludable84

After over 2 years, wore my hair in a ponytail to work. Got weave checked by one male coworker twice though he knew it was my hair and stated it three times! My other male coworker said "You have your hair in a ponytail. Why?" They then had an exchange on the difference between relaxers and perms.

I got home and was talking to DH and his comment to me was: You have a ponytail, Im not used to this on you. 

All I did was not put my hair up after putting in a ponytail anyway. And I didn't expect to get these reactions from men either.


----------



## NGraceO

Saludable84 said:


> After over 2 years, wore my hair in a ponytail to work. Got weave checked by one male coworker twice though he knew it was my hair and stated it three times! My other male coworker said "You have your hair in a ponytail. Why?" They then had an exchange on the difference between relaxers and perms.  I got home and was talking to DH and his comment to me was: You have a ponytail, Im not used to this on you.  All I did was not put my hair up after putting in a ponytail anyway. And I didn't expect to get these reactions from men either.



Lol lol lol. That's just how humans react to change.


----------



## ckisland

Saludable84 said:


> After over 2 years, wore my hair in a ponytail to work. Got weave checked by one male coworker twice though he knew it was my hair and stated it three times! My other male coworker said "You have your hair in a ponytail. Why?" They then had an exchange on the difference between relaxers and perms.
> 
> I got home and was talking to DH and his comment to me was: You have a ponytail, Im not used to this on you.
> 
> All I did was not put my hair up after putting in a ponytail anyway. And I didn't expect to get these reactions from men either.



Their minds were blown from a ponytail?  It's like the most common hairstyle ever!! Your hair's out there rattling people's minds  . Got any pics to share


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> Their minds were blown from a ponytail?  It's like the most common hairstyle ever!! Your hair's out there rattling people's minds  . Got any pics to share



I posted them in relaxed ponytail thread.


----------



## ckisland

Saludable84 said:


> I posted them in relaxed ponytail thread.



I love your hair . I need mine to hurry up and get long


----------



## cassie712

I'm in please I love relaxed hair


----------



## cassie712

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Whimsy said:


> That happens?!?! I thought it was a myth. Maybe straight hair just isn't in the cards for me.



Does it happen? Lol girl my hair has never been straight after a relaxer. That's why I'm stretching indefinitely  People have been complimenting me on my "natural hair" for years


----------



## SuchaLady

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Going to buy a flat iron tomorrow. Any recommendations of good brands? Im looking for 100% ceramic w/ degree settings; not numbers. Price is not an issue.



Idk if you bought one already but an FHI is my lover.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Idk if you bought one already but an FHI is my lover.



I put one in my cart on over stock. I'll purchase on Friday. See if that compares to my sedu.


----------



## mschristine

I forgot to wrap my hair up last night..too many tangles. I think I'm going to deep condition twice this week to replace all the moisture I lost


----------



## daae

*may* be going back to relaxed

need a decent stylist.


----------



## daae

i think i just need to buy a decent wig for now


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> Idk if you bought one already but an FHI is my lover.



Thanks! I bought 3 & one is FHI. Flat ironing now to compare.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

My relaxer results.  Not exciting as far as length or anything but here are my results.  Next goal is to add thickness.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

tapioca_pudding said:


> My relaxer results.  Not exciting as far as length or anything but here are my results.  Next goal is to add thickness.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Add thickness?! Girl you have enough thickness. Thick & healthy!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Add thickness?! Girl you have enough thickness. Thick & healthy!!



Lol thank so much!! Im trying to get on your level.. Ill get there one day 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

tapioca_pudding said:


> My relaxer results.  Not exciting as far as length or anything but here are my results.  Next goal is to add thickness.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



You don't need thickness. It is already there. Keep doing what your doing. The length will come to you.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Saludable84 said:


> You don't need thickness. It is already there. Keep doing what your doing. The length will come to you.



Thanks so much! Its hard being patient somtimes.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Flat ironed at 18 weeks.


----------



## NGraceO

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Flat ironed at 18 weeks.



There is a God.


----------



## ckisland

pre_medicalrulz , Sweet baby Jesus!!!  How can your hair be that flawless!!!!! 



NGraceO said:


> There is a God.


I see we're on the same page . It's like looking into Heaven, isn't it


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Flat ironed at 18 weeks.



What iron did you use?


----------



## ckisland

I flatironed today at 10 weeks post. I was excited about my growth, but then I strolled in here and saw *pre_medicalrulz* . Oh well 

Dec. 28th


Today


Dec. 28th


Today


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

You ladies are giving me a big head. Thanks!

It was a sedu.  Saludable84


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

ckisland said:


> I flatironed today at 10 weeks post. I was excited about my growth, but then I strolled in here and saw pre_medicalrulz . Oh well
> 
> Dec. 28th
> 
> Today
> 
> Dec. 28th
> 
> Today



*spank* Dont think that way.


----------



## sunnieb

pre_medicalrulz said:


> *spank* Dont think that way.



Agreed!  If I compared my hair to some of these lovely heads on here, I'd never post hair pics! 

I work with what I got and go from there.


----------



## NGraceO

ckisland said:


> I flatironed today at 10 weeks post. I was excited about my growth, but then I strolled in here and saw pre_medicalrulz . Oh well   Dec. 28th  Today  Dec. 28th  Today



AWESOME GROWTH!!


----------



## Pennefeather

pre_medicalrulz has beautiful hair, but so do you @sunnieb.

I'm about a foot behind both of you in length.


----------



## ckisland

pre_medicalrulz said:


> *spank* Dont think that way.


Yes, ma'am!!! 


sunnieb said:


> Agreed!  If I compared my hair to some of these lovely heads on here, I'd never post hair pics!
> 
> I work with what I got and go from there.


You're one of the lovely heads!!! What you talkin' about !!



NGraceO said:


> AWESOME GROWTH!!



Thank you!!


----------



## coolsista-paris

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Flat ironed at 18 weeks.



wooow: my jaws dropped!!!!!!!!

beautifuuuuuuul


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

coolsista-paris said:


> wooow: my jaws dropped!!!!!!!!
> 
> beautifuuuuuuul



Thank you hun


----------



## Nix08

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You ladies are giving me a big head. Thanks!
> 
> It was a sedu.



No one absolutely no one can talk to you!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris

ckisland said:


> I flatironed today at 10 weeks post. I was excited about my growth, but then I strolled in here and saw pre_medicalrulz . Oh well   Dec. 28th  Today  Dec. 28th  Today



your hair is growing and retaining well ;-)

i d like to flatiron too now... im 12 weeks post and need to do something . im bored and have none NOTHING interesting to my hair....


----------



## nymane

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Flat ironed at 18 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 247567



Lawd! simply beautiful


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lol thank you ladies


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> I flatironed today at 10 weeks post. I was excited about my growth, but then I strolled in here and saw pre_medicalrulz . Oh well   Dec. 28th  Today  Dec. 28th  Today



Your hair looks great! It's so full. Whatever you have going on now in terms of thickness goes well with your face


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You ladies are giving me a big head. Thanks!  It was a sedu.  Saludable84



Results so great you make me wanna put mine out! 

What protectant do you use? Everything you use is ground so I know I'll find it.


----------



## ckisland

coolsista-paris said:


> your hair is growing and retaining well ;-)
> 
> i d like to flatiron too now... im 12 weeks post and need to do something . im bored and have none NOTHING interesting to my hair....


Thank you!!! Hey, DC, throw on some heat protectant and have a little fun with your hair !! 



Saludable84 said:


> Your hair looks great! It's so full. Whatever you have going on now in terms of thickness goes well with your face


Thank you!!!! I do love how thick my hair is, but your thickness is the bee's knees


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> Results so great you make me wanna put mine out!
> 
> What protectant do you use? Everything you use is ground so I know I'll find it.



Tresseme Heat Protectant although I felt I should have used something much stronger.


----------



## Babygrowth

pre_medicalrulz I feel unworthy of addressing you but that hair has me over here stuttering! Like Really!? Lol. Just heavenly! 

ckisland whatever you are doing keep doing it. Amazing growth and thickness! 

tapioca_pudding I love your thickness!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Babygrowth said:


> pre_medicalrulz I feel unworthy of addressing you but that hair has me over here stuttering! Like Really!? Lol. Just heavenly!
> 
> ckisland whatever you are doing keep doing it. Amazing growth and thickness!
> 
> tapioca_pudding I love your thickness!



Lol you are so sweet.  Thanks


----------



## ckisland

Babygrowth said:


> pre_medicalrulz I feel unworthy of addressing you but that hair has me over here stuttering! Like Really!? Lol. Just heavenly!
> 
> ckisland whatever you are doing keep doing it. Amazing growth and thickness!
> 
> tapioca_pudding I love your thickness!



Awww thank you


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Hey Ladies! 

I'm relaxed again after BC'ing in September because I could not deal with my natural hair. My ends would mat together horribly even after I detangled on wet, conditioner soaked hair. My ends would not straighten when I flatironed my hair last week and I had to trim off an inch all over. I hate that I had to cut it but I couldn't comb through them even after I flatironed even though I didn't have any split ends. I've been thinking of texlaxing for a while and I finally did it today.

I used the Kids Organics Relaxer by Africa's Best and added Safflower Oil to it. I did my whole head at one time since it was flatironed and my hair is only NL. I think it took me five minutes to apply it and I left it on for another five minutes. 

After I rinsed I did the midstep protein with a spray bottle that had water, safflower oil and phytokeratin in it since I don't have any protein conditioners. I used the shampoo that came with the relaxer twice and then I followed with ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo. I DC'd with a Coffee Conditioner I made that I added some glycerin and honey powder to since it wasn't moisturizing enough on it's own. I DC'd with heat for 25 min and without heat for another 30 min. After I rinsed out the DC I used PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk and sealed with PBN Cupuacu Butter. I let my hair airdry and it feels soft and moisturized. I haven't had truly moisturized hair in months. The relaxer took out more texture than I initially wanted but I'm happy with my results. I plan to stretch for 3-6 months.


----------



## MileHighDiva

BranwenRosewood

Hey, Lady!  It looks great! Y'all and these fresh clean crisp ends are killing me today...I may have to dust/trim early, so I can stunt right along with y'all, 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## BranwenRosewood

MileHighDiva

Thanks! I'm really happy with it!


----------



## twolala

I get my hair relaxed once a year at the salon using phyto ...I honestly don't do much to it..I wash/flatiron it once a month ( is that gross?) and I try to keep it moisturized ( I have yet to find a really good moisturizer) My hair is past my waist, but I really need a trim. I'll post a pic as soon as I find one 

-erica


----------



## Lilmama1011

twolala said:


> I get my hair relaxed once a year at the salon using phyto ...I honestly don't do much to it..I wash/flatiron it once a month ( is that gross?) and I try to keep it moisturized ( I have yet to find a really good moisturizer) My hair is past my waist, but I really need a trim. I'll post a pic as soon as I find one
> 
> -erica



You betta post a pic lol. Have you tried s curl. I hear the older formula is very moisturizing for up to 3 days. twolala . It's 4 something at walmart, but I got the newer version just because I didn't want mineral oil and parabens


----------



## Saludable84

twolala said:


> I get my hair relaxed once a year at the salon using phyto ...I honestly don't do much to it..I wash/flatiron it once a month ( is that gross?) and I try to keep it moisturized ( I have yet to find a really good moisturizer) My hair is past my waist, but I really need a trim. I'll post a pic as soon as I find one   -erica



its clearly working so nothing is gross.


----------



## ckisland

twolala said:


> I get my hair relaxed once a year at the salon using phyto ...I honestly don't do much to it..I wash/flatiron it once a month ( is that gross?) and I try to keep it moisturized ( I have yet to find a really good moisturizer) My hair is past my waist, but I really need a trim. I'll post a pic as soon as I find one
> 
> -erica



I second that you betta post pictures . I don't think it's gross either as long as you're not loading you scalp product. I mean, it's suppose to clean itself anyway, right . I'm considering doing the same thing, just at home. I love how my hair looks straightened and how it stops my ends from tangling up. The process is just a bit rough . 

How do you maintain your hair during the month?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

pre_medicalrulz omg your hair is STUNNING!!!! Just stunning!!!

ckisland you retained SO MUCH length!! That's so great!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I posted this in another thread but.. 

I noticed today that my crown is really broken. I trimmed the ends to get rid of splits, but it's about half the length of my nape, which looks SO awkward when my hair is down. So I think I need to relax my crown every other time instead of every time. I let go of buns and only do updo's to get rid of the tension from the ponytail holder. It's kinda frustrating because my nape is retaining fairly well but then my crown is all broken. Ah well, it's a part of the hair game. Just have to figure out what works, keep it moisturized and healthy.


----------



## Saludable84

tapioca_pudding said:


> I posted this in another thread but..  I noticed today that my crown is really broken. I trimmed the ends to get rid of splits, but it's about half the length of my nape, which looks SO awkward when my hair is down. So I think I need to relax my crown every other time instead of every time. I let go of buns and only do updo's to get rid of the tension from the ponytail holder. It's kinda frustrating because my nape is retaining fairly well but then my crown is all broken. Ah well, it's a part of the hair game. Just have to figure out what works, keep it moisturized and healthy.



Try to use some protein on the crown only until the breakage completely stops.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr

Hi ladies
I usually don't post in here... very intimated from all the prefect hair however, I have been compelled to do so today. 
pre_medicalrulz your hair is beyond everything... Look at all that shine! Wow

sunnieb your hair is gorgeous and Im pretty sure you were the one to put me up on honey last year!  I use it in my pre poo and now my hair looks honey kissed in the sun with a ombre effect. 

ckisland you look so happy in your pics! So glad relaxing ended up working for you. 

BranwenRosewood congratulations!

That's all for now... back to lurking


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Saludable84 said:


> Try to use some protein on the crown only until the breakage completely stops.



I will try that! Thank you!


----------



## coolsista-paris

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Thank you hun



your hair is 4b?! what do you relax with? or is it natural. are your strands thick?

sorry for all those questions. your just giving me hope


----------



## coolsista-paris

ckisland said:


> Thank you!!! Hey, DC, throw on some heat protectant and have a little fun with your hair !!  Thank you!!!! I do love how thick my hair is, but your thickness is the bee's knees



yeah i think im gonna do that! 
just flat iron. then wear flexi rods. make it cute!


----------



## ckisland

tapioca_pudding said:


> pre_medicalrulz omg your hair is STUNNING!!!! Just stunning!!!
> 
> ckisland you retained SO MUCH length!! That's so great!!!





tapioca_pudding said:


> I posted this in another thread but..
> 
> I noticed today that my crown is really broken. I trimmed the ends to get rid of splits, but it's about half the length of my nape, which looks SO awkward when my hair is down. So I think I need to relax my crown every other time instead of every time. I let go of buns and only do updo's to get rid of the tension from the ponytail holder. It's kinda frustrating because my nape is retaining fairly well but then my crown is all broken. Ah well, it's a part of the hair game. Just have to figure out what works, keep it moisturized and healthy.



Thank you!!! I'm sorry that you're having trouble with your crown . Personally, I think buns are built for longer hair. I do anything other than a low bun or a super sloppy high bun, I feel tension on my strands and edges . If I'm worried about my hair rubbing against my shoulders, I just use a claw clip, or loosely tuck my hair with the ends up and out. I PS'd for a week straight with my hair in a halo flattwist, and I didn't have to worry about tension or my ends getting gnarled. I hope this helps some


----------



## ckisland

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Hi ladies
> I usually don't post in here... very intimated from all the prefect hair however, I have been compelled to do so today.
> 
> ckisland you look so happy in your pics! So glad relaxing ended up working for you.
> 
> That's all for now... back to lurking



Awww!!! Thank you! I am really really happy. I'm totally in love with my hair. I am so glad I had you ladies to help me stay the course and make it past my initial rough patch. It was so worth it .


----------



## ckisland

BranwenRosewood , congratulations!!!!! I'm glad you're happy with how it came out, and hope it's nothing but smooth sailing from here on


----------



## tapioca_pudding

ckisland said:


> Thank you!!! I'm sorry that you're having trouble with your crown . Personally, I think buns are built for longer hair. I do anything other than a low bun or a super sloppy high bun, I feel tension on my strands and edges . If I'm worried about my hair rubbing against my shoulders, I just use a claw clip, or loosely tuck my hair with the ends up and out. I PS'd for a week straight with my hair in a halo flattwist, and I didn't have to worry about tension or my ends getting gnarled. I hope this helps some



Thanks love!  I bought a claw clip to start using instead of buns so hopefully I'll see a difference.  I workout almost every day so it's hard to do too much to my hair other than some kind of updo.   I have to figure out something.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

ckisland

Thanks!


----------



## emada

tapioca_pudding said:


> I posted this in another thread but..
> 
> I noticed today that my crown is really broken. I trimmed the ends to get rid of splits, but it's about half the length of my nape, which looks SO awkward when my hair is down. So I think I need to relax my crown every other time instead of every time. I let go of buns and only do updo's to get rid of the tension from the ponytail holder. It's kinda frustrating because my nape is retaining fairly well but then my crown is all broken. Ah well, it's a part of the hair game. Just have to figure out what works, keep it moisturized and healthy.




I too noticed some breakage with my crown, though I can't say what it's from. I literally have a section in the middle that's like 4 inches while a section next to it is like 6-7 inches. I do bun but I just use a hair pin to hold. I would have expected the area around it to be breaking but that's not the case. The only thing I could think is that I've been missing that section while DCing, especially since my crown is so thick and coarse. I'm planning on making sure I  also use protein and baby it. For my next relaxer I'm evening it out because it looks ridiculous.


----------



## greenandchic

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Flat ironed at 18 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 247567





ckisland said:


> I flatironed today at 10 weeks post. I was excited about my growth, but then I strolled in here and saw *pre_medicalrulz* . Oh well
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> View attachment 247577





tapioca_pudding, BranwenRosewood

Beautiful hair, ladies!


----------



## daae

I'm going to relax

Hopefully in the summer


RIP natural hair 2008 - 2014

we had a good run...i guess.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

coolsista-paris said:


> your hair is 4b?! what do you relax with? or is it natural. are your strands thick?
> 
> sorry for all those questions. your just giving me hope



No pblm. Im relaxed & I think Im 4b. Soft & Beautiful relaxer. My strands seem average but I have nothing to compare it with. Lol


----------



## coolsista-paris

tapioca_pudding said:


> Thanks love!  I bought a claw clip to start using instead of buns so hopefully I'll see a difference.  I workout almost every day so it's hard to do too much to my hair other than some kind of updo.   I have to figure out something.



i only use claw clips now. i had severe crown breakage from wearing buns all the time at work and mostly at the same spot! im´still recovering.

i sometimes do one twist (the ends)and clip it up.or i just clip it up with my ends sticking on top.

iits been Working Well


----------



## coolsista-paris

daae said:


> I'm going to relax  Hopefully in the summer  RIP natural hair 2008 - 2014  we had a good run...i guess.



welcome in! my natural journey went from end of 2007  to end of 2013.

time for a change.  im relaxed now


----------



## divachyk

BranwenRosewood, awesome! 

tapioca_pudding, croc clips are gentle. I get them from Sally's. Sorry this happened to you.

daae, welcome


----------



## twolala

ckisland said:


> I second that you betta post pictures . I don't think it's gross either as long as you're not loading you scalp product. I mean, it's suppose to clean itself anyway, right . I'm considering doing the same thing, just at home. I love how my hair looks straightened and how it stops my ends from tangling up. The process is just a bit rough .
> 
> How do you maintain your hair during the month?


here's the pic I just took..sorry for the dirty bathroom :/ I don't do much to it honestly. During the month, I work out a lot, but I use a fitness headband from Sally's that does wonders with my edges. This is the longest my hair has ever been. I want to see if I can go longer, but I really need a trim


----------



## Saludable84

twolala said:


> here's the pic I just took..sorry for the dirty bathroom :/ I don't do much to it honestly. During the month, I work out a lot, but I use a fitness headband from Sally's that does wonders with my edges. This is the longest my hair has ever been. I want to see if I can go longer, but I really need a trim  http://s1187.photobucket.com/user/ericatwin/media/lengthcheck.jpg.html



Girl you got hang time, you don't need no trim. Gorgeous! No one gon' check you boo. If you just keep the ends protected, they should thicken up nicely and you may not have to cut so much. 

Starting to rethink stopping at waist length smh.


----------



## ckisland

twolala said:


> here's the pic I just took..sorry for the dirty bathroom :/ I don't do much to it honestly. During the month, I work out a lot, but I use a fitness headband from Sally's that does wonders with my edges. This is the longest my hair has ever been. I want to see if I can go longer, but I really need a trim


Oh my!!!!! I could have sworn you said you were WL!! Uh your like HL brushing TBL. WOW!!!! I was not expecting so much hair! Gorgeous . Way to make me really want to try my once a month plan out, cause it definitely works for you .



Saludable84 said:


> Girl you got hang time, you don't need no trim. Gorgeous! No one gon' check you boo. If you just keep the ends protected, they should thicken up nicely and you may not have to cut so much.
> 
> Starting to rethink stopping at waist length smh.


I agree!! I think if you protect the ends, the rest of your hair will fill right on in . How do you style all that hair usually?


----------



## twolala

ckisland said:


> Oh my!!!!! I could have sworn you said you were WL!! Uh your like HL brushing TBL. WOW!!!! I was not expecting so much hair! Gorgeous . Way to make me really want to try my once a month plan out, cause it definitely works for you .
> 
> 
> I agree!! I think if you protect the ends, the rest of your hair will fill right on in . How do you style all that hair usually?


 


Saludable84 said:


> Girl you got hang time, you don't need no trim. Gorgeous! No one gon' check you boo. If you just keep the ends protected, they should thicken up nicely and you may not have to cut so much.
> 
> Starting to rethink stopping at waist length smh.


 
Thanks! As far as styling, I just either wear it straight down, half up half down, ponytail, sockbun. I don't really know how to style it any other way. If I feel up to it, I will put wavy curls in it.

I'm a little unorthodox when it comes it comes to my hair, and it's mainly cuz I'm terrible at doing hair..I don't wash it or flat iron it myself at all. I go to the salon once a month for that. That's the only time heat is applied to my hair. If my ends get a little frizzy, I may run through it with a flat iron but usually wrapping it at night takes care of that. 

When it's nearing that time for a wash, my hair gets really dry. I'm trying to find a good moisturizer that will help out with that. The argon oil I'm using helps a little especially since my last wash was January 31st

I want to get to get better at taking care of my hair so if anybody has any suggestions or products they use,  let me know!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

twolala said:


> here's the pic I just took..sorry for the dirty bathroom :/ I don't do much to it honestly. During the month, I work out a lot, but I use a fitness headband from Sally's that does wonders with my edges. This is the longest my hair has ever been. I want to see if I can go longer, but I really need a trim
> 
> http://s1187.photobucket.com/user/ericatwin/media/lengthcheck.jpg.html



Nice! Cant wait to feel my hair on my butt crack as well! What is your goal length?


----------



## ckisland

twolala said:


> Thanks! As far as styling, I just either wear it straight down, half up half down, ponytail, sockbun. I don't really know how to style it any other way. If I feel up to it, I will put wavy curls in it.
> 
> I'm a little unorthodox when it comes it comes to my hair, and it's mainly cuz I'm terrible at doing hair..I don't wash it or flat iron it myself at all. I go to the salon once a month for that. That's the only time heat is applied to my hair. If my ends get a little frizzy, I may run through it with a flat iron but usually wrapping it at night takes care of that.
> 
> When it's nearing that time for a wash, my hair gets really dry. I'm trying to find a good moisturizer that will help out with that. The argon oil I'm using helps a little especially since my last wash was January 31st
> 
> I want to get to get better at taking care of my hair so if anybody has any suggestions or products they use,  let me know!


You're hair is this long and you wear it out- Wow . I wanna live that life . Coconut oil and sweet almond oil are really good replacement moisturizers. I also like Garnier Fructis Damage Eraser because it absorbs without making my hair revert . Have you watched SistaWithRealHair on youtube? She's natural and goes 30 days with flatiron hair and no touch ups. I think she uses a little serum to keep her ends moisturized.


----------



## twolala

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Nice! Cant wait to feel my hair on my butt crack as well! What is your goal length?


 
This kind of is my goal length..I would like to see it past my hips, but that's a little too long for me lol


----------



## twolala

ckisland said:


> You're hair is this long and you wear it out- Wow . I wanna live that life . Coconut oil and sweet almond oil are really good replacement moisturizers. I also like Garnier Fructis Damage Eraser because it absorbs without making my hair revert . Have you watched SistaWithRealHair on youtube? She's natural and goes 30 days with flatiron hair and no touch ups. I think she uses a little serum to keep her ends moisturized.


 thanks so much...I will check out those products and the sistawithrealhair youtube


----------



## marta9227

twolala said:


> I get my hair relaxed once a year at the salon using phyto ...I honestly don't do much to it..I wash/flatiron it once a month ( is that gross?) and I try to keep it moisturized ( I have yet to find a really good moisturizer) My hair is past my waist, but I really need a trim. I'll post a pic as soon as I find one
> 
> -erica



In the fall and winter (September through March) I only wash and flat iron once a month too! Got it from Sistawithrealhair. It works great for me. In the spring and summer I do braidouts and wash n go's and I wash weekly. Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## coolsista-paris

twolala said:


> here's the pic I just took..sorry for the dirty bathroom :/ I don't do much to it honestly. During the month, I work out a lot, but I use a fitness headband from Sally's that does wonders with my edges. This is the longest my hair has ever been. I want to see if I can go longer, but I really need a trim  http://s1187.photobucket.com/user/ericatwin/media/lengthcheck.jpg.html



wow thats long beautiful hair you got! 
my aunt that has the longest full hair ( she is always at mbl).
i asked her last week her reggie, as gross as it might sound for others its working for her:

she washes eiter once a month (and even stayed 2 1/2 months without washing when she was busy). i was like "WHAT".
she only uses vaseline. she keeps her hair up. she baggies it at night to keep it out of her way while sleeping.
she self relaxes and keeps getting good comments or weave checked by people.

i asked her why she does just that and wash rarely. her answer : "im lazy".

lol and she never goes to the salon anymore....since years now. theyve always pulled her hair too much.

so i see its working for you too. doing minimum and leaving it alone ;-)


----------



## coolsista-paris

ckisland said:


> Oh my!!!!! I could have sworn you said you were WL!! Uh your like HL brushing TBL. WOW!!!! I was not expecting so much hair! Gorgeous . Way to make me really want to try my once a month plan out, cause it definitely works for you .  I agree!! I think if you protect the ends, the rest of your hair will fill right on in . How do you style all that hair usually?



while natural used to wash twice a month. im gonna start doing that again.  and try 3-4 Weeks too. 

i need to manipulate less


----------



## naija24

I love air drying my hair to keep it keep. But I feel like it may be drying out my ends? I wrap my hair at night around my head and then cover it and I sleep on satin sheets so I'm just wondering why they feel so dry when I unwrap but the rest of my hair feels AMAZING.


----------



## coolsista-paris

naija24 said:


> I love air drying my hair to keep it keep. But I feel like it may be drying out my ends? I wrap my hair at night around my head and then cover it and I sleep on satin sheets so I'm just wondering why they feel so dry when I unwrap but the rest of my hair feels AMAZING.



maybe try sealing the ends with serum? i know serum usually keeps my hair smooth. when i seal with olive oil its also soft.


----------



## naija24

coolsista-paris said:


> maybe try sealing the ends with serum? i know serum usually keeps my hair smooth. when i seal with olive oil its also soft.



Yeah I've been using coconut oil and it's not the same. What serums do you recommend?


----------



## greenandchic

Does anyone do the inversion method here?  If so, how much length do you get per month? Does that affect how often you stretch your relaxers?


----------



## NorthernCalGal

greenandchic said:


> Does anyone do the inversion method here?  If so, how much length do you get per month? Does that affect how often you stretch your relaxers?



I just started the inversion method on Saturday night.   I'm curious to hear this too. I plan on stretching my relaxers to at least 12-14 weeks.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I need to find a leave in or moisturizer that lets me airdry after my workouts.  What I'm currently using isn't cutting it, and I'm getting breakage/dryness.  Might try Elasta QP Olive & Mango butter moisturizer and see how that works.  Gotta get this under control.

I plan to henna this weekend.  We will see how that goes.


----------



## brownb83

tapioca_pudding said:


> I need to find a leave in or moisturizer that lets me airdry after my workouts.  What I'm currently using isn't cutting it, and I'm getting breakage/dryness.  Might try Elasta QP Olive & Mango butter moisturizer and see how that works.  Gotta get this under control.
> 
> I plan to henna this weekend.  We will see how that goes.



I had to add a co wash becuase all the sweat was drying my hair out.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

brownb83 I might need to suck it up and start cowashing, just find a good conditioner that works... Thanks!


----------



## coolsista-paris

naija24 said:


> Yeah I've been using coconut oil and it's not the same. What serums do you recommend?



i like ic fantasia (heat protectant)  . its the pink one. it leaves my hair soft. i also used it when  i was natural. every time i didnt, lay hair turns out dry and hard. 

maybe leave coconut oil for the hot weather. i tried coconut oil and it leaves my hair crunchy (i will try again in summer when its nice and warm/hot).


----------



## twolala

coolsista-paris said:


> wow thats long beautiful hair you got!
> my aunt that has the longest full hair ( she is always at mbl).
> i asked her last week her reggie, as gross as it might sound for others its working for her:
> 
> she washes eiter once a month (and even stayed 2 1/2 months without washing when she was busy). i was like "WHAT".
> she only uses vaseline. she keeps her hair up. she baggies it at night to keep it out of her way while sleeping.
> she self relaxes and keeps getting good comments or weave checked by people.
> 
> i asked her why she does just that and wash rarely. her answer : "im lazy".
> 
> lol and she never goes to the salon anymore....since years now. theyve always pulled her hair too much.
> 
> so i see its working for you too. doing minimum and leaving it alone ;-)


 I'm not gonna lie, I'm kinda lazy when it comes to my hair too lol


----------



## coolsista-paris

twolala said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I'm kinda lazy when it comes to my hair too lol



being lazy has itns advantages! lol im lazy for my hair. thats whybi never braid , always look for fast styles.  im always in the same styles : its been 3 months ive been wearing my hair up in a clip. 

ill have more fun in the summer.


----------



## divachyk

tapioca_pudding said:


> I need to find a leave in or moisturizer that lets me airdry after my workouts.  What I'm currently using isn't cutting it, and I'm getting breakage/dryness.  Might try Elasta QP Olive & Mango butter moisturizer and see how that works.  Gotta get this under control.  I plan to henna this weekend.  We will see how that goes.



What are you using? tapioca_pudding


----------



## tapioca_pudding

divachyk - Aphogee Curlific Moisture leave in.  It's great when I do heat styles but not so much for air drying.


----------



## Babygrowth

greenandchic said:


> Does anyone do the inversion method here?  If so, how much length do you get per month? Does that affect how often you stretch your relaxers?



When I used to do it I would get .5-.75in. My normal growth rate is .3in per month. I was stretching 6months at that time determined to reach a certain length. If I wasn't preggo I would still be doing it but my stretches would go no more than 16 wks


----------



## NGraceO

Geez Louise! This Saturday I will be five weeks post already! Time really flies!! Although today is the first time I can actually feel the new growth. I will be touching up at 12 weeks (as I am transitioning out of 6 month stretches to shorter ones)!


----------



## divachyk

Playing catch up ---



halfindian said:


> Random Question!!!
> 
> What do you do when DH/SO wants to be all up in that hair? My gosh!



halfindian, let that man have fun. 



Lurkee said:


> I relaxed my hair yesterday and I burned badly and now have scabs. Not happy.
> I air died and did a braidout and I hate my hair. I hate the different lengths, I hate the thiness, I hate that my edges have a v shape to them like a widow's peak without the peak bit.
> 
> I don't feel good about my hair at the moment.



Lurkee how's your scalp feeling now? Sorry you had these issues. I hide my hair when my hemline is not like how I want it.



Whimsy said:


> My hair is getting wavy....
> Can a relaxer pro explain this for me?
> 
> I washed and put on some pantene bb cream, and left it to its own devices to dry....and it was all wavy instead of flat bone straight like it used to be.



Whimsy, I don't consider it reversion or new growth. Air dried texture is the actual texture of your hair. It's indication how well the relaxer did / didn't take. Most of us desire texture to ensure the hair is strong and not too fragile. The sleekness on touch up day is a bit misleading. It takes a few washes before the true texture shows up. Kind of hard to explain but that's my best stab at it though.



tapioca_pudding said:


> divachyk - Aphogee Curlific Moisture leave in.  It's great when I do heat styles but not so much for air drying.



tapioca_pudding, that moisturizer has protein and -cones. You might need to find something with pure moisture.

***********************

 gorgeous hair pre_medicalrulz and twolala

tapioca_pudding emada, sorry you are experiencing crown breakage. Careful with protein. Don't over do it. Make sure you use deep conditioner and moisturizer really well.

naija24, can you band your hair while air drying?

greenandchic, inversion gave me headaches. My migraines wasn't having it.


----------



## Saludable84

greenandchic said:


> Does anyone do the inversion method here?  If so, how much length do you get per month? Does that affect how often you stretch your relaxers?



I used to do yoga regularly and I would notice faster growth for a while, but it'd still slow down. For me the growth wasn't consistent. I never noticed increased growth like 1" a month. As far as stretching, it just made it a bit difficult when I started stretching longer, but it wasn't too bad.   I just found it to be "ok".


----------



## Pennefeather

:





NGraceO said:


> Geez Louise! This Saturday I will be five weeks post already! Time really flies!! Although today is the first time I can actually feel the new growth. I will be touching up at 12 weeks (as I am transitioning out of 6 month stretches to shorter ones)!



NGraceO
How was the six ,month stretches?  I was thinking of trying that.  Up till now, I've done three months regularly.  Maybe with the six month stretch, I could wash my hair every other week. I doubt that I would flat iron until I got close to six months. Right now, I'm just over three months and don't flat iron. I do blow dry ,my hair weekly - low heat, and not fully dry.

I don't know if I could survive a year stretch.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 and Babygrowth -- hope the pregnancy is going well.


----------



## Whimsy

divachyk okay so I guess the relaxer didn't take well. That first month it was straight, but now it's wavy/curly. ::shrug::


----------



## Babygrowth

Thanks divachyk for thinking of me. Baby's doing well  I just hope that I actually get some "babygrowth" this time and can retain it!


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Saludable84 and Babygrowth -- hope the pregnancy is going well.



Yes ma'am. Thank you very much.


----------



## NGraceO

Pennefeather said:


> :  NGraceO How was the six ,month stretches?  I was thinking of trying that.  Up till now, I've done three months regularly.  Maybe with the six month stretch, I could wash my hair every other week. I doubt that I would flat iron until I got close to six months. Right now, I'm just over three months and don't flat iron. I do blow dry ,my hair weekly - low heat, and not fully dry.  I don't know if I could survive a year stretch.



Six months was a breeze when I was in long term protective styles (braids w/ extensions), which I would do at about three months, when manipulation became more difficult. What was a deal breaker this last stretch was the unbearable, time-consuming detangling sessions.  

Though I love touching up three inches of new growth, it wasn't worth my sanity and resulting breakage from the decreased manageability. I had enough of that when I was natural lol.

I would say if you planned to flat iron, that may be a good plan. That would help tremendously with manageability, but the cons (of using more heat) may not be worth the extra stretch time honestly.


----------



## brownb83

I need some protein with every wash/ co wash. Im going to try egg for protein in a few days.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

So I've worn my hair out for 2 days now. Tmr it goes up in a bun. Im over it. Its wiiiiiiiiiig time!


----------



## beloved1bx

greenandchic said:


> Does anyone do the inversion method here?  If so, how much length do you get per month? Does that affect how often you stretch your relaxers?



I've tried it and I do feel that it has had an effect on my hair. I def didn't get a whole inch. I did it the first week after my relaxer and I can feel some semblance of newgrowth which is something I usually don't notice until about 6 weeks post.


----------



## divachyk

Whimsy said:


> divachyk okay so I guess the relaxer didn't take well. That first month it was straight, but now it's wavy/curly. ::shrug::



If you want it straighter, you'll need to smooth the hair and/or let the relaxer stay on longer. Whimsy


----------



## Nazaneen

divachyk said:


> If you want it straighter, you'll need to smooth the hair and/or let the relaxer stay on longer. @Whimsy




Nooo! Just tell  Whimsy to leave that hair alone. I expect to see curls in the next few months . And long curls in the next year .
@Whimsy your  long curly hair is everything! Straightened too.


----------



## Whimsy

divachyk said:


> If you want it straighter, you'll need to smooth the hair and/or let the relaxer stay on longer. @Whimsy



She did smooth the hair. A lot. It was my first perm (vs being texlaxed all my life til I went natural)



Arlana said:


> Nooo! Just tell  Whimsy to leave that hair alone. I expect to see curls in the next few months . And long curls in the next year .
> @Whimsy your  long curly hair is everything! Straightened too.



LOL I am enjoying the loose waves for now. And the short length. I'm keepin' it short and permed for a year or so....don't be mad.  But thank you!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

divachyk - Thanks for the feedback re: my leave in! I will look for something that has just moisture.  It's so hard knowing if my hair needs protein or moisture.  When I touch it, little pieces fall off and break off.  So Im like, does that mean I need more moisture or do I need to do a protein treatment?  Im worried about protein overload, especially because I was going to do henna this weekend (which acts like protein).  It's just so confusing.


----------



## naija24

coolsista-paris said:


> i like ic fantasia (heat protectant)  . its the pink one. it leaves my hair soft. i also used it when  i was natural. every time i didnt, lay hair turns out dry and hard.  maybe leave coconut oil for the hot weather. i tried coconut oil and it leaves my hair crunchy (i will try again in summer when its nice and warm/hot).



Thank you!! IC Fantasia is wonderful. I used its a 10 as my leave in and the sealed with IC and my ends feel amazing!! No longer dry and crunchy and my comb slips through without catching. Love it. New staple


----------



## greenandchic

naija24 said:


> Thank you!! IC Fantasia is wonderful. I used its a 10 as my leave in and the sealed with IC and my ends feel amazing!! No longer dry and crunchy and my comb slips through without catching. Love it. New staple



Do you use heat on your hair at all?


----------



## coolsista-paris

naija24 said:


> Thank you!! IC Fantasia is wonderful. I used its a 10 as my leave in and the sealed with IC and my ends feel amazing!! No longer dry and crunchy and my comb slips through without catching. Love it. New staple



i told you! so happy it worked for you as well. it has also become my staple! i need to buy more by the way.

its the only thing that leaves my hair soft just like i want it. when i seal with it my hair stays moisturized longer


----------



## naija24

divachyk I cannot band my hair as it's too short and uneven

greenandchic I do use heat on my hair but for the last two weeks I have tried to avoid it. My hair is now crazy thick but it also looks shorter  than it did before. I've been doing inversion so idk if that's the reason.


----------



## Saludable84

coolsista-paris said:


> i told you! so happy it worked for you as well. it has also become my staple! i need to buy more by the way.  its the only thing that leaves my hair soft just like i want it. when i seal with it my hair stays moisturized longer



I used to love the aloe one back in the day. Sometimes I want to go back to it #lesigh


----------



## greenandchic

I recently discovered YouTube's longNhealthy and in one of her products video, she mentioned doing hot oil treatments about once a week.  I admit I haven't done such a thing in probably over a decade because it never did anything for my natural hair.

I decided to bite and try it again and my hair was like butter after shampooing it out.  I only heated up sweet almond oil and coconut oil and drenched my dry hair (forgot to wet it!) and left it on under a cap for about an hour.  It did more than many conditioner prepoos I've done in the past.  

I will try to squeeze this in about once a week - hopefully!


----------



## brownb83

greenandchic said:


> I recently discovered YouTube's longNhealthy and in one of her products video, she mentioned doing hot oil treatments about once a week.  I admit I haven't done such a thing in probably over a decade because it never did anything for my natural hair.
> 
> I decided to bite and try it again and my hair was like butter after shampooing it out.  I only heated up sweet almond oil and coconut oil and drenched my dry hair (forgot to wet it!) and left it on under a cap for about an hour.  It did more than many conditioner prepoos I've done in the past.
> 
> I will try to squeeze this in about once a week - hopefully!



Yep i do the same with shea butter its amazing.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

...wondering if cornrows are work appropiate.


----------



## greenandchic

brownb83 said:


> Yep i do the same with shea butter its amazing.



I will try that next week!


----------



## divachyk

tapioca_pudding said:


> divachyk - Thanks for the feedback re: my leave in! I will look for something that has just moisture.  It's so hard knowing if my hair needs protein or moisture.  When I touch it, little pieces fall off and break off.  So Im like, does that mean I need more moisture or do I need to do a protein treatment?  Im worried about protein overload, especially because I was going to do henna this weekend (which acts like protein).  It's just so confusing.



tapioca_pudding, you're welcome. I think it's indication you need more moisture. Your hair is getting a lot of protein with your leave in, protein treatments and henna (protein acting). When in doubt, go for moisture. It's better to have moisture overload than protein overload because it's easier to combat moisture overload.



naija24 said:


> divachyk I cannot band my hair as it's too short and uneven
> 
> greenandchic I do use heat on my hair but for the last two weeks I have tried to avoid it. My hair is now crazy thick but it also looks shorter  than it did before. I've been doing inversion so idk if that's the reason.



naija24, what about putting a scarf over your hair while it dries to help lock in the moisture and keep it from evaporating? Or, what about blow drying it on the cool setting to help smooth the hair? Another suggestion would be heavy sealing to help lock in the moisture.


----------



## mschristine

I'm in love with Bee Mine balanced moisturizer. My hair is so soft! I'm going to have to buy the 16oz jar next month.


----------



## Lissa0821

I am going to do my relaxer touch up tonight at 11 weeks post instead of twelve and try the Aphogee 2 step protein treatment next week.   I am straddling the fence about using color again since my hair is doing so well.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Think Im gonna attempt to stretch as long as I can. It's hard with working out daily but I will work on finding a method to combat this.


----------



## divachyk

mschristine said:


> I'm in love with Bee Mine balanced moisturizer. My hair is so soft! I'm going to have to buy the 16oz jar next month.





Lissa0821 said:


> I am going to do my relaxer touch up tonight at 11 weeks post instead of twelve and try the Aphogee 2 step protein treatment next week.   I am straddling the fence about using color again since my hair is doing so well.


mschristine - BM is awesome. 
Lissa0821, I never had great luck with color back in the day.


----------



## Lissa0821

divachyk  Me either but having a bit of a challenge embracing my greys lately.


----------



## ckisland

Soooooooo I won't be seeing the blowdryer for a while. I've been seen short, broken hairs all week (not a lot but too many) and my first instinct was to blame the flat iron. Naw. It's the blowdryer. I lost the equivalent of a week's worth of shed hair when I used that thing . I finally bought some jumbo flexirods (and L'Oreal Power Moisture DC ), so I'm considering setting my hair to stretch it and then flat iron my roots. We'll see how frisky I'm feeling. There's a good chance I'll be back to my braidouts .


----------



## tapioca_pudding

^^yeah the blowdryer kills my hair.  The flat iron is fine (at reasonable temps). But the blowdryer just fries my hair.  I try to use it only once a month and rollerset/flat iron the rest of the time.

I need to perfect the braidout.  A great friend of mine is sending me some curlformers so that will be another style to help me get through summer.


----------



## ckisland

tapioca_pudding said:


> ^^yeah the blowdryer kills my hair.  The flat iron is fine (at reasonable temps). But the blowdryer just fries my hair.  I try to use it only once a month and rollerset/flat iron the rest of the time.
> 
> I need to perfect the braidout.  A great friend of mine is sending me some curlformers so that will be another style to help me get through summer.



I don't know if this would help at all, but I can only get decent braidouts on barely damp or dry hair. I have no idea why. I apply my leave-ins, seal, and I usually use a little EBW Coconut Curl Creme (on dry hair). I only hair to do 4 braids with perm rods on the ends, and my hair comes out so curly. 

I knew I forgot something in my previous post!!
I am definitely going straighter. Now that I know for sure that my hair can't really deal with heat, I'd do better processing more to get lessen my curl pattern and ssks.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

ckisland said:


> I don't know if this would help at all, but I can only get decent braidouts on barely damp or dry hair. I have no idea why. I apply my leave-ins, seal, and I usually use a little EBW Coconut Curl Creme (on dry hair). I only hair to do 4 braids with perm rods on the ends, and my hair comes out so curly.



That definitely helps, thanks! I know a lot of people do braidouts on damp hair.  For me it's hard to be patient to wait for my hair to begin to airdry LOL that's sad but true.  But I've done it on damp hair and got great results vs doing it on wet hair.  Plus I get less breakage.


----------



## Lilmama1011

tapioca_pudding said:


> That definitely helps, thanks! I know a lot of people do braidouts on damp hair.  For me it's hard to be patient to wait for my hair to begin to airdry LOL that's sad but true.  But I've done it on damp hair and got great results vs doing it on wet hair.  Plus I get less breakage.



true, i just did a twist out with permanent rods at the ends and it took two days to dry and still was moist because it was frizzy and my hair was stretched more than i like. i wanted drawn up curls to last longer


----------



## halfindian

twolala said:


> Thanks! As far as styling, I just either wear it straight down, half up half down, ponytail, sockbun. I don't really know how to style it any other way. If I feel up to it, I will put wavy curls in it.
> 
> I'm a little unorthodox when it comes it comes to my hair, and it's mainly cuz I'm terrible at doing hair..I don't wash it or flat iron it myself at all. I go to the salon once a month for that. That's the only time heat is applied to my hair. If my ends get a little frizzy, I may run through it with a flat iron but usually wrapping it at night takes care of that.
> 
> When it's nearing that time for a wash, my hair gets really dry. I'm trying to find a good moisturizer that will help out with that. The argon oil I'm using helps a little especially since my last wash was January 31st
> 
> I want to get to get better at taking care of my hair so if anybody has any suggestions or products they use,  let me know!



Your hair is drop dead gorgeous! Wow!


----------



## coolsista-paris

Saludable84 said:


> I used to love the aloe one back in the day. Sometimes I want to go back to it #lesigh



try it out again. you might be happy using it now.


----------



## coolsista-paris

greenandchic said:


> I recently discovered YouTube's longNhealthy and in one of her products video, she mentioned doing hot oil treatments about once a week.  I admit I haven't done such a thing in probably over a decade because it never did anything for my natural hair.  I decided to bite and try it again and my hair was like butter after shampooing it out.  I only heated up sweet almond oil and coconut oil and drenched my dry hair (forgot to wet it!) and left it on under a cap for about an hour.  It did more than many conditioner prepoos I've done in the past.  I will try to squeeze this in about once a week - hopefully!



knots melt away and hair is soft after hot oil treatments.


----------



## coolsista-paris

pre_medicalrulz said:


> ...wondering if cornrows are work appropiate.



why not do them going up into a bun. i did that and it was cute.

if i do the normal ones going down there gonna start saying stuff at work ( normally braids are not allowed Where i work).....


----------



## coolsista-paris

greenandchic said:


> I will try that next week!



i will try shea too. i forgot i had lots of it left!


----------



## coolsista-paris

tapioca_pudding said:


> divachyk - Thanks for the feedback re: my leave in! I will look for something that has just moisture.  It's so hard knowing if my hair needs protein or moisture.  When I touch it, little pieces fall off and break off.  So Im like, does that mean I need more moisture or do I need to do a protein treatment?  Im worried about protein overload, especially because I was going to do henna this weekend (which acts like protein).  It's just so confusing.



im also having a hard time knoWing if i need moisture or protein. my hair also breaks easily :-(

i never know....


----------



## Saludable84

tapioca_pudding said:


> That definitely helps, thanks! I know a lot of people do braidouts on damp hair.  For me it's hard to be patient to wait for my hair to begin to airdry LOL that's sad but true.  But I've done it on damp hair and got great results vs doing it on wet hair.  Plus I get less breakage.



I only get my best results when I do braid/twist outs on damp hair. Too wet and it never dries, to dry and it sets differently. It won't hold the pattern as well.


----------



## Saludable84

coolsista-paris said:


> im also having a hard time knoWing if i need moisture or protein. my hair also breaks easily :-(  i never know....



Assess the breakage wet or dry and go from there. Also, understand that you will get breakage from regular manipulation whether you want to admit it or not. Seamless combs helped with my breakage too. 

Last, what I would do is one wash day, just use moisture products. Also, so a simple wash, condition, leave-in (something creamy) and make your style simple. Determine the breakage. Then start adding certain products back on or changing products to determine where the breakage is coming from. But keep in mind to do simple styles. 

Since I've had to simplify my regimen, I've notice by being simple and having simple styles I have less breakage.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

coolsista-paris said:


> why not do them going up into a bun. i did that and it was cute.
> 
> if i do the normal ones going down there gonna start saying stuff at work ( normally braids are not allowed Where i work).....



Wow. Your job prohibits conrows in the employee handbook? Because if not, they can kick rocks. Lol

The braid bun is a good idea.


----------



## Lissa0821

Gave myself a touch up last night.  I really didn't see much length increase due to the fact I trimmed my hair last week    But my hair is getting thicker, which I like but my no lye ends really need to go.   I have thickness until you get to the last three inches of my hair.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Saludable84 said:


> Assess the breakage wet or dry and go from there. Also, understand that you will get breakage from regular manipulation whether you want to admit it or not. Seamless combs helped with my breakage too.  Last, what I would do is one wash day, just use moisture products. Also, so a simple wash, condition, leave-in (something creamy) and make your style simple. Determine the breakage. Then start adding certain products back on or changing products to determine where the breakage is coming from. But keep in mind to do simple styles.  Since I've had to simplify my regimen, I've notice by being simple and having simple styles I have less breakage.


  thank you. im gonna try only moisture products on wash day.  i have most breakage When wet on wash day, although i dont detangle When wet.  i have a seamless comb. love it.  i basically do simple boring styles all the time. and im getting bored lol.  last week my conditionner had no slip: breakage breakage all over. means i should use that one only after washing hair and not on damp or dry hair.


----------



## brownb83

I was thinking about it but im definitely going to purchase a seamless comb


----------



## Saludable84

brownb83 said:


> I was thinking about it but im definitely going to purchase a seamless comb



I was against paying that much for a comb, but once I got the first one and analyzed the difference in breakage, I pretty much gave up on regular combs.


----------



## brownb83

Saludable84 said:


> I was against paying that much for a comb, but once I got the first one and analyzed the difference in breakage, I pretty much gave up on regular combs.



Thanks im going to sallys this week!


----------



## halfindian

Shopping list:
Seamless comb
Hair net
Oils for hot oil


----------



## halfindian

My scalp keeps flaking terribly. I would love to go more than a week between washes but in a few days my scalp and hair looks like I walked through snow. I can go weeks without combing but not without washing.


----------



## brownb83

I just discoved a indian grocery around the corner!!! Yes gawd lol.

They have face and body products.

So happy squeals:


----------



## mschristine

Just bought As I Am coconut cowash..hopefully my hair will love this and I can shampoo maybe once a month or every two weeks


----------



## divachyk

halfindian said:


> My scalp keeps flaking terribly. I would love to go more than a week between washes but in a few days my scalp and hair looks like I walked through snow. I can go weeks without combing but not without washing.



halfindian, do you use anything to help keep the flakies down? Here's the recipe I use for dry, itchy, flaky scalp. Never dealt with that until this year but this winter has been a harsh one for us.


----------



## divachyk

mschristine said:


> Just bought As I Am coconut cowash..hopefully my hair will love this and I can shampoo maybe once a month or every two weeks



mschristine I really like this cowash but I have to rinse it out really good to keep from having residue on my scalp. It's a wonderful cowash though.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> I was against paying that much for a comb, but once I got the first one and analyzed the difference in breakage, I pretty much gave up on regular combs.





brownb83 said:


> I was thinking about it but im definitely going to purchase a seamless comb



I agree with Saludable84 brownb83 - I had issues with dropping that much on a comb but I know own several and never will be without them.


----------



## halfindian

divachyk said:


> halfindian, do you use anything to help keep the flakies down? Here's the recipe I use for dry, itchy, flaky scalp. Never dealt with that until this year but this winter has been a harsh one for us.



Thanks love!! I normally use ketozal it is a medicated shampoo but I'm not sure if this is something I want to use every wash day. Also it is not a moisturizing shampoo. I will try the oils. Double the benefit. Get a hot oil treatment while I nurse my scalp back to health. Thank you. I will surely give it a try.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Saludable84 said:


> I was against paying that much for a comb, but once I got the first one and analyzed the difference in breakage, I pretty much gave up on regular combs.



can you show me a picture of what you call seamless combs? i think mine is one but i want to make sure i understand what everyone is talking about.


----------



## divachyk

coolsista-paris said:


> can you show me a picture of what you call seamless combs? i think mine is one but i want to make sure i understand what everyone is talking about.



My blog post hasn't posted yet on Relaxed Thairapy but I have pics on LHCF blog. coolsista-paris


----------



## Angelicus

Hi Everyone! I am still relaxed and love it! Just recently took out my temporary locs.

I made a post on my blog about my regimen: Aceey Emme . Hopefully the link works.


----------



## mochalocks

I keep toying with the idea of getting a weave for the first  time ever in 2 weeks.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I wish the wigs on rpgshow.com weren't so expensive.


----------



## Pennefeather

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I wish the wigs on rpgshow.com weren't so expensive.





pre_medicalrulz,
Why do you want a wig?  You have such beautiful hair!


----------



## Pennefeather

Saludable84 said:


> I was against paying that much for a comb, but once I got the first one and analyzed the difference in breakage, I pretty much gave up on regular combs.



Saluable84,

Do you have a brand name for your seamless comb?  Is this something that I can get at Sally's?


----------



## Saludable84

Pennefeather said:


> Saluable84,
> 
> Do you have a brand name for your seamless comb?  Is this something that I can get at Sally's?



I bought mine from hot combs.net I believe. The hercules Sagemen and a magic star rake. I would only recommend the rake as it is wide tooth. The smaller ones part of the step 2 and 3 of the 3-step smoothing system are only good if you roller set IMO


----------



## mschristine

divachyk said:


> mschristine I really like this cowash but I have to rinse it out really good to keep from having residue on my scalp. It's a wonderful cowash though.



I'm going to use it either tonight or tomorrow morning. I'll come back in here and let you know my first impression


----------



## spellinto

My nape and the hairs around my hairline are shorter and appear thinner than the rest of my hair.  So this morning, I separated them and massaged them with leave in and castor oil.  I twisted the nape up but wasn't sure what to do with the front.  Looks like I'm rocking fuzzy edges today


----------



## Babygrowth

Two weeks in this sew in and I'm almost over it! Smh.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Pennefeather said:


> pre_medicalrulz,
> Why do you want a wig?  You have such beautiful hair!



Thank you. It helps with 'hand-in-hair' syndrome. loln 



Babygrowth said:


> Two weeks in this sew in and I'm almost over it! Smh.



LOL! I feel your pain! You can do it though. I pushed myself to 6 weeks. I could have went longer but I had some real nappy weave. lol


----------



## daae

can't wait to relax my hair!


----------



## mschristine

I don't know if this is my shedding season or if I'm doing something wrong but my hair is shedding like crazy. During the month of March, I'm going to battle this from the inside as well as the outside. Consistently taking my multivitamin, 100% carrot juice, green smoothies, no heat, DC twice a week and decreasing my stress. I'll reevaluate at the end of the month.


----------



## brownb83

Im cutting bangs today!!!! Forget it lol


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> I don't know if this is my shedding season or if I'm doing something wrong but my hair is shedding like crazy. During the month of March, I'm going to battle this from the inside as well as the outside. Consistently taking my multivitamin, 100% carrot juice, green smoothies, no heat, DC twice a week and decreasing my stress. I'll reevaluate at the end of the month.



Lay down on them juices. Remember, they give you more vitamins on top of vitamins so that affects you. 

Carrot juice contains massive amounts vitamin A, which you need, but 700% daily is a bit much; and that's just from juice.   

You are manipulating a growth cycle so you get more shedding.


----------



## mochalocks

Can any of you ladies who wear weaves give me tips on how to prepare my hair before I install a weave? I'm a newbie to this.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I just did a PT with Komaza Protein Strengthener yesterday and I'm thinking about adding some Hydrolyzed Keratin to my DC next week because I feel like my hair is over-moisturized. I might be over-reacting because I don't think I've ever had properly moisturized hair as a natural so I'm not sure what it's supposed to feel like. I know my hair needs more protein now than it did before but finding out how much is going to be a lot of trial and error.


----------



## Babygrowth

mochalocks said:


> Can any of you ladies who wear weaves give me tips on how to prepare my hair before I install a weave? I'm a newbie to this.



I prep my hair similar to how I prep for a relaxer. Clarify, protein treatment, Moisture DC, but do a trim instead of section off for the relaxer. I also blowdry my hair for braiding because I usually do a weave/protective style around 8 weeks or so and my ng is a beast!


----------



## Saludable84

BranwenRosewood said:


> I just did a PT with Komaza Protein Strengthener yesterday and I'm thinking about adding some Hydrolyzed Keratin to my DC next week because I feel like my hair is over-moisturized. I might be over-reacting because I don't think I've ever had properly moisturized hair as a natural so I'm not sure what it's supposed to feel like. I know my hair needs more protein now than it did before but finding out how much is going to be a lot of trial and error.



When did you relax? And have you done a protein treatment since?

You don't need that much more protein and the biggest mistake most make is using too much protein. The komaza is pretty medium (I have it). Unless it is breaking when wet, you should be ok. 

You want soft hair. When it's mushy or hard, then get worried.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Saludable84 said:


> When did you relax? And have you done a protein treatment since?
> 
> You don't need that much more protein and the biggest mistake most make is using too much protein. The komaza is pretty medium (I have it). Unless it is breaking when wet, you should be ok.
> 
> You want soft hair. When it's mushy or hard, then get worried.



I relaxed last Sunday and this is my first wash post relaxer. I don't have any breakage. I think I'm not used to soft, moisturized hair so it has me thinking something is wrong. 

The first time I used the Komaza it was on my natural hair and I think I didn't DC properly afterwards because my hair was somewhat hair for a few wash days after that. I expected it to feel like that when I used it this time but it didn't so maybe I finally did it right. 

I'm getting ready to blow-dry and flatiron and hope everything will be fine for my next wash day.


----------



## Saludable84

BranwenRosewood said:


> I relaxed last Sunday and this is my first wash post relaxer. I don't have any breakage. I think I'm not used to soft, moisturized hair so it has me thinking something is wrong.  The first time I used the Komaza it was on my natural hair and I think I didn't DC properly afterwards because my hair was somewhat hair for a few wash days after that. I expected it to feel like that when I used it this time but it didn't so maybe I finally did it right.  I'm getting ready to blow-dry and flatiron and hope everything will be fine for my next wash day.



If your hair is soft one week post, that's not a bad thing. You did a protein today, so if you flat iron, use a "little" protein next wash day just to replenish from the flat iron.  Try to blow dry on cool too. You sound like your fine, so try not to worry so much. After, as far as protein, use once a month or when you need too.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Saludable84

Thanks!


----------



## mochalocks

Babygrowth said:


> I prep my hair similar to how I prep for a relaxer. Clarify, protein treatment, Moisture DC, but do a trim instead of section off for the relaxer. I also blowdry my hair for braiding because I usually do a weave/protective style around 8 weeks or so and my ng is a beast!




Thank you so much.


----------



## mschristine

Saludable84 said:


> Lay down on them juices. Remember, they give you more vitamins on top of vitamins so that affects you.  Carrot juice contains massive amounts vitamin A, which you need, but 700% daily is a bit much; and that's just from juice.  You are manipulating a growth cycle so you get more shedding.



I haven't started any of this yet. I do green smoothies about 3 days a week now but I'll probably just add the carrot juice to those instead of drinking it separately.


----------



## brownb83

Bangs cut! Love it


----------



## beloved1bx

brownb83 said:


> Bangs cut! Love it



Such a nice cut!


----------



## coolsista-paris

brownb83 said:


> Bangs cut! Love it



it looks good. and suits you very well ;-)


----------



## ckisland

brownb83 said:


> Bangs cut! Love it


Absolutely love the bangs .

Wasn't playing to, but it's hair washing day. I had the brilliant idea of spraying my hair with Aphogee, and it reverted my ends on impact . That's fine my scalp is a little inflamed again. Stupid blowdryer and flatiron


----------



## cassie712

Hi ladies I'm at 8 weeks post two more weeks to go any tips ? I never been past 8 weeks!!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Hey ladies, I likely won't be posting in this thread much anymore as I have decided to transition.  My strands just cannot handle a relaxer; I'm having so many issues.

I appreciate ALL The guidance and help I've gotten from this thread immensely.  You ladies are so dang awesome.


----------



## Saludable84

cassie712 said:


> Hi ladies I'm at 8 weeks post two more weeks to go any tips ? I never been past 8 weeks!!!!


Less manipulation and more moisture.


----------



## coolsista-paris

tapioca_pudding said:


> Hey ladies, I likely won't be posting in this thread much anymore as I have decided to transition.  My strands just cannot handle a relaxer; I'm having so many issues.  I appreciate ALL The guidance and help I've gotten from this thread immensely.  You ladies are so dang awesome.



ohhhhh back you go. ;-) transition thread! you must do the best for your strands.


----------



## ckisland

tapioca_pudding said:


> Hey ladies, I likely won't be posting in this thread much anymore as I have decided to transition.  My strands just cannot handle a relaxer; I'm having so many issues.
> 
> I appreciate ALL The guidance and help I've gotten from this thread immensely.  You ladies are so dang awesome.



Good luck on your transition !!! I was on the fence and was leaning towards transitioning. I have at least 3 more weeks before my touch up, and I'm hopeful that I don't have any scalp issues afterwards. If I do, I might be throwing in the towel too.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I wish I could braid or flat twist.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I wish I could braid or flat twist.



Flat twisting my length is a 1hour chore. I don't think you really want to.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> Flat twisting my length is a 1hour chore. I don't think you really want to.



Lmbo! Ahhh shucks!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Ducking in to say hello!

brownb83 That cut is so cute!

*goes back into lurk mode*


----------



## ckisland

Either I need a new leave-in, or I don't need to add anymore protein to my routine, or its both . After I let my hair air dry to like 85%, I sprayed Aphogee green tea and apply GF S&S, and my hair went from soft and fluffy to dry and frizzy . 
Do you ladies have any on the ground leave-in/moisturizer recommendations?


----------



## brownb83

Ms. Tiki said:


> Ducking in to say hello!
> 
> brownb83 That cut is so cute!
> 
> *goes back into lurk mode*



Thanks! I love it!


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> Either I need a new leave-in, or I don't need to add anymore protein to my routine, or its both . After I let my hair air dry to like 85%, I sprayed Aphogee green tea and apply GF S&S, and my hair went from soft and fluffy to dry and frizzy . Do you ladies have any on the ground leave-in/moisturizer recommendations?



I don't really use ground products but try curl junkie smoothing lotion.


----------



## divachyk

ckisland said:


> Either I need a new leave-in, or I don't need to add anymore protein to my routine, or its both . After I let my hair air dry to like 85%, I sprayed Aphogee green tea and apply GF S&S, and my hair went from soft and fluffy to dry and frizzy . Do you ladies have any on the ground leave-in/moisturizer recommendations?



ckisland, I say start by nixing protein. Is apogee the only leave in you have? I don't use on the ground items...sorry. Maybe ask around in the random thoughts thread or dumb question thread if no one here has suggestions. What about diluting your conditioner for leave in purposes.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk said:


> ckisland, I say start by nixing protein. Is apogee the only leave in you have? I don't use on the ground items...sorry. Maybe ask around in the random thoughts thread or dumb question thread if no one here has suggestions. What about diluting your conditioner for leave in purposes.



ckisland

its a ten miracle leave in is Bomb.com. I use it to blow dry or flat iron (has cones). 

Sallys has a cheaper version called.miracle 7 which is just as good (used this one back in the day). when im one with the its a ten i may return to it.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ckisland
> 
> its a ten miracle leave in is Bomb.com. I use it to blow dry or flat iron (has cones).
> 
> Sallys has a cheaper version called.miracle 7 which is just as good (used this one back in the day). when im one with the its a ten i may return to it.



I agree the its a 10 is amazing but the miracle 7 is just as good! ! Also your rec on that gpv conditioner. ..winning! !!


----------



## ckisland

Thank you ladies!!! I will look into Miracle 7, and I'm definitely backing off the protein. I think it was the Aphogee that made my hair feel hard. I know NTM is used a lot, so I'll look for that one too. And probably diluting some conditioners I'm not using anymore. Wow! I have a lot of options . I go with diluting conditioner first and making my own leave-in. That'll save money, and I can use this AVJ I bought .

Right before bed I set my hair on 6 jumbo flexirods. I took them down, and the curls came out great. But oh lord, my roots!!!! It looked exactly like when I did a rollerset on my natural hair . So this will be a week on ponytails and buns


----------



## ckisland

I hope correcting my underprocessed ends will take care of these crazy looking ends. I would rather not have to trim again. 
I have another question!!! 

How do your ends looking freshly relaxed? Are they smooth without having to rollerset or apply heat? Or, are they sort of bushy?


----------



## emada

ckisland

My ends have been perpetually bushy! Right after a relaxer they're fine but the longer time goes on the bushiness comes back. It was only when my hair was bone straight that my ends weren't bushy. I have no idea what to do with them. I've tried moisturizing them heavily but unless I get like an inch trim they are still that way. I think because my hair is so coarse it's just part of the deal


----------



## NGraceO

ckisland said:


> Either I need a new leave-in, or I don't need to add anymore protein to my routine, or its both . After I let my hair air dry to like 85%, I sprayed Aphogee green tea and apply GF S&S, and my hair went from soft and fluffy to dry and frizzy . Do you ladies have any on the ground leave-in/moisturizer recommendations?



I swear by aphoghee provitman spray leave in. And last week I accidentally mixed that with aphoghee balancing moisturizer, and was in LOVE!!! My hair usually needs re-moisturizing by day 2, but this lasted well into day 5!  I sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## ckisland

emada said:


> My ends have been perpetually bushy! Right after a relaxer they're fine but the longer time goes on the bushiness comes back. It was only when my hair was bone straight that my ends weren't bushy. I have no idea what to do with them. I've tried moisturizing them heavily but unless I get like an inch trim they are still that way. I think because my hair is so coarse it's just part of the deal


My hair is too!! It's so kinky and coarse . Yeah, I don't ever remember having bushy ends when I was relaxed growing up. And they knot up 



NGraceO said:


> I swear by aphoghee provitman spray leave in. And last week I accidentally mixed that with aphoghee balancing moisturizer, and was in LOVE!!! My hair usually needs re-moisturizing by day 2, but this lasted well into day 5!  I sealed with coconut oil.


Is the provitamin spray protein heavy? That's great 

I might consider going to a salon to get my whole head relaxed. Being between straight hair and fully curly hair is a pain for me. I need my hair to be a little more easy


----------



## NGraceO

ckisland said:


> My hair is too!! It's so kinky and coarse . Yeah, I don't ever remember having bushy ends when I was relaxed growing up. And they knot up   Is the provitamin spray protein heavy? That's great   I might consider going to a salon to get my whole head relaxed. Being between straight hair and fully curly hair is a pain for me. I need my hair to be a little more easy



I don't think it is; but then again, my hair Looooooves protein so I'm not completely sure. I have even added hydrolyzed protein to it before  lol


----------



## afrochique

I am about 9 weeks post and my new growth is getting unmanageable but I intend to stretch to 16 weeks for an event in mid May so I will be moisturizing, moisturizing....moisturizing.


----------



## afrochique

I hope to be at BSL by my next relaxer in May after my cut to APL at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> My hair is too!! It's so kinky and coarse . Yeah, I don't ever remember having bushy ends when I was relaxed growing up. And they knot up   Is the provitamin spray protein heavy? That's great   I might consider going to a salon to get my whole head relaxed. Being between straight hair and fully curly hair is a pain for me. I need my hair to be a little more easy



What are you using to seal your ends?


----------



## ckisland

Saludable84 said:


> What are you using to seal your ends?


Oil, pomade, oil + pomade, serum, serum + pomade 
I've tried all of these combinations, and even when I apply a styler and set them on perm rods, my ends are coarse and bushy .


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> Oil, pomade, oil + pomade, serum, serum + pomade I've tried all of these combinations, and even when I apply a styler and set them on perm rods, my ends are coarse and bushy .



You put protein on your ends when deep conditioning?


----------



## divachyk

ckisland said:


> I hope correcting my underprocessed ends will take care of these crazy looking ends. I would rather not have to trim again.
> I have another question!!!
> 
> How do your ends looking freshly relaxed? Are they smooth without having to rollerset or apply heat? Or, are they sort of bushy?





emada said:


> ckisland
> 
> My ends have been perpetually bushy! Right after a relaxer they're fine but the longer time goes on the bushiness comes back. It was only when my hair was bone straight that my ends weren't bushy. I have no idea what to do with them. I've tried moisturizing them heavily but unless I get like an inch trim they are still that way. I think because my hair is so coarse it's just part of the deal



ckisland emada, are you ends damaged? Do your ends seem to get better with trimming?


----------



## ckisland

Saludable84 said:


> You put protein on your ends when deep conditioning?


I have like twice, but usually I just use the same DC all over.



divachyk said:


> are you ends damaged? Do your ends seem to get better with trimming?


I really really hope my ends aren't damaged because I cut a good bit of hair after I first relaxed. I've also dusted/ lightly trimmed twice. I know my hair is natural very kinky, and the length of my hair in the back looks super strange. My roots are underprocessed, a length is wavy, and then the last 4 inches are like barely processed so it looks like a fro tassle. It's a mess that I've been just rolling with .
Yeah. . . I think I might relax a little earlier than planned, cause that sounds terrible


----------



## emada

divachyk said:


> ckisland emada, are you ends damaged? Do your ends seem to get better with trimming?




divachyk
I don't think they are. I follow a pretty good reggie, I deep condition and keep my hair off my shoulders. Before when I wasn't doing this and was bone straight it was not as bad. That's why I feel it may be a result of being more texlaxed. My ends don't tangle and it's not split so I think after some time my ends seems bushier the older they are.


----------



## divachyk

ckisland emada by chance, are your ends crinkled up in buns or updos?


----------



## ckisland

divachyk said:


> by chance, are your ends crinkled up in buns or updos?


Not mine. I learned that lesson while natural. My ends don't like being tucked like that . My ends have been this way since I relaxed. I don't have a good pic of my ends, but this is right after my corrective relaxer. My hair was air dried in a ponytail, and I think it's still damp here.


----------



## emada

divachyk said:


> ckisland emada by chance, are your ends crinkled up in buns or updos?



I think I may do that inadvertently. I can see how that might cause some splits and breakage over time. I'll have to get a good picture of them after washing. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> Not mine. I learned that lesson while natural. My ends don't like being tucked like that . My ends have been this way since I relaxed. I don't have a good pic of my ends, but this is right after my corrective relaxer. My hair was air dried in a ponytail, and I think it's still damp here.



When you flat ironed your ends looked fine though. My ends look bushy when air dried that's why I keep it rollerset. Certain oils and pomades don't help, butters do, but for the most part I stick with cones for my ends.


----------



## Pennefeather

I found that my ends looked terrible after using the Aphogee two step. For a week, they looked like they were filled with spit ends.  After my next wash with a moisturizing deep conditioner, my ends just seemed to calm down.


----------



## NGraceO

It's been two weeks since I washed my hair.


----------



## ckisland

Saludable84 said:


> When you flat ironed your ends looked fine though. My ends look bushy when air dried that's why I keep it rollerset. Certain oils and pomades don't help, butters do, but for the most part I stick with cones for my ends.


I need to try a real deal rollerset, or at least setting my damp hair on flexirods. Although I love the curls I get, the very end of the curls are a bit wild .


The way my hair looks this morning makes me either want to run and buy a relaxer or heat up my flatiron. Lawd, these edges!! These edges


----------



## ckisland

I am official ready for my first touch up. My plan is to do it Saturday or Sunday night at 12 weeks post . So I need to get a box of ORS No-Lye relaxer, gloves, ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo, and a bonnet dryer because I want to rollerset afterwards .


----------



## gabulldawg

I'm trying to stretch my relaxer for the sake of my temples. But my scalp is soooo itchy!!!! How can I deal with it?


----------



## halfindian

gabulldawg said:


> I'm trying to stretch my relaxer for the sake of my temples. But my scalp is soooo itchy!!!! How can I deal with it?



My scalp itches and flakes after hours of washing. What I do is wash every week. I can see tea tree oil helping with the itchy scalp. Also don't dig your nails into your scalp. Soothe the itch by massaging your scalp with your fingers.


----------



## brownb83

Im going to try wet wrapping. I hope it turns out good.


----------



## Saludable84

ckisland said:


> I am official ready for my first touch up. My plan is to do it Saturday or Sunday night at 12 weeks post . So I need to get a box of ORS No-Lye relaxer, gloves, ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo, and a bonnet dryer because I want to rollerset afterwards .



Find that base for your scalp. 

Can't wait to see your results.


----------



## ckisland

Saludable84 said:


> Find that base for your scalp.
> 
> Can't wait to see your results.


  I will definitely be basing this time . Also, my mom's going to be helping me this time, so hopefully my hair won't be underprocessed this time. 

Knowing my hair now, I totally understand how it withstood all those years of overlapped relaxers . Heat and having no concept of moisturizing is what did me in


----------



## Pennefeather

Time for a new strategy.  I had been wearing my hair in a French twist, to limit my manipulation, but I think that it starting to affect my ends.   This weekend will be 16 weeks, the longest that I have ever stretched. If I want to make it to six months I have to shake things up a bit. 

*Starting this weekend, washing twice a month, and continuing to deep condition each time instead of weekly washing. 

*I'm adding heat to my schedule. A light flat ironing because I am causing damage now when combing- even though I'm trying not to disturb the new growth. I don't want bone strait, just managability. 

*i'm switching from from pinning my hair back (even though I was only using two Bobbie pins, I'm concerned that it was affecting the ends), to ponytail -this will limit manipulation. 

I'll reevaluate in a few weeks.  If I continue to have breakage, then I have to decide if I should get a relaxer earlier than planned or possibly transition.


----------



## Pennefeather

Or I could just pin curl it. More manipulation, but less heat.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Im getting a relaxer tonight. I have safely made it to 20 weeks.


----------



## halfindian

Divachyk and Sunnieb use stocking and hair nets to bun their hair. I tried it on Tuesday and have not stopped since. If you want to protect your ends I'd recommend it. Put the hair up into a ponytail with the stocking, bun up the ends and cover with the hair net. Secure the hair net with hair pins.


----------



## naturalagain2

Ok. I'm 11 weeks post. My new growth isn't a bother but these severely under processed areas are becoming a thorn in my side. I think I may be breaking hair unnecessarily when detangling. I was going to wait until 14 weeks just in time for a party I'm going to but I can't hold out. I want to be able to enjoy washing my hair and right now I'm not due to these tangles on the right side of my hair due to it being way under processed from my last relaxer.


----------



## halfindian

Have you tried combing with conditioner and finger combing between washes?


----------



## divachyk

naturalagain2 said:


> Ok. I'm 11 weeks post. My new growth isn't a bother but these severely under processed areas are becoming a thorn in my side. I think I may be breaking hair unnecessarily when detangling. I was going to wait until 14 weeks just in time for a party I'm going to but I can't hold out. I want to be able to enjoy washing my hair and right now I'm not due to these tangles on the right side of my hair due to it being way under processed from my last relaxer.



Go for it. Holding out is not worth a potential setback naturalagain2


----------



## divachyk

halfindian said:


> Divachyk and Sunnieb use stocking and hair nets to bun their hair. I tried it on Tuesday and have not stopped since. If you want to protect your ends I'd recommend it. Put the hair up into a ponytail with the stocking, bun up the ends and cover with the hair net. Secure the hair net with hair pins.



halfindian glad you're loving it!!


----------



## halfindian

divachyk said:


> Go for it. Holding out is not worth a potential setback naturalagain2


I agree!! You may do more harm than good trying to stretch so long.


----------



## ckisland

naturalagain2 said:


> Ok. I'm 11 weeks post. My new growth isn't a bother but these severely under processed areas are becoming a thorn in my side. I think I may be breaking hair unnecessarily when detangling. I was going to wait until 14 weeks just in time for a party I'm going to but I can't hold out. I want to be able to enjoy washing my hair and right now I'm not due to these tangles on the right side of my hair due to it being way under processed from my last relaxer.


 
We are on the exact same page! That's why I'm relaxing this weekend. I'm hoping that after this relaxer these bushy, knotty ends  will be gone. Then I'll be able to move my touch ups to every 14-16 weeks like I wanted to because I can deal with my new growth just fine.


----------



## Mahsiah

I finally understand what  women mean when they consider themselves "scissor happy". Trimmed my hair yesterday, which I should have done sooner. My hair looks so much better.


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> I finally understand what  women mean when they consider themselves "scissor happy". Trimmed my hair yesterday, which I should have done sooner. My hair looks so much better.



Scissor happy people give you a new do, not trim. You sound like you had boundries lol.


----------



## ckisland

I walked into the beauty supply store, and realized that I miss buying hair products and browsing the aisles . I had the ORS relaxer kit in my hand, and ended walking out with the CON Straight From Eden relaxer kit . I wasn't even looking for it, but with the pretty packaging, 2 reviews from ladies whose hair I want, and the -no list right on the box, how was I supposed to resist?!
I also sucked it up and got a full bottle of ORS Aloe poo, but I couldn't cough up $58 for a bonnet dryer .


----------



## Cattypus1

gabulldawg said:


> I'm trying to stretch my relaxer for the sake of my temples. But my scalp is soooo itchy!!!! How can I deal with it?


Try hot oil treatment with coconut oil in the mix.  My nape was really crazy itchy before I started doing hots. No more itchy nape.


----------



## Queensheba88

Queensheba88 said:


> Ladies I need your help...I re-relaxed my hair back in dec after being natural for 18 months...I used ors lye my go to relaxer before I was natural and my ends are severely under processed almost texturized the only part of my hair that's straight is about an inch away from my hairline (heat trained) and about 2 inches of my roots the rest look like my picture...I would just let it ride but my hair is in a bob cut and my ends look Soo bushy it ruins the cut....so I've been wiggling it and keeping up my protein moisture balance until my next relaxer day....how can I fix this???? Please help!!!



Hi ladies I'm back after 13 weeks of babying my severely underprocessed ends under wigs I decided that since I had a good amount of new growth now would be a good time to do my corrective I am in love with the results I was able to flat iron my hair after my rollerset @ 300 degrees and my hair is bouncy and soft I'm happy that I'm back in a good place with my hair I'm excited all my hair is now one texture


----------



## Pennefeather

I don't think that my hair is long enough to bun. I would love it if I could. I looked at my hair as I was unpinning it, and realized that if I use enough of the Darcy transitioning cream, combing is easy  - as long as I don't touch the roots!   So I'm kind if torn now.  I haven't flat ironed my hair since the first week of my relaxer.  I usually don't bother when my hair is relaxed.


----------



## Pennefeather

Here's how my hair looks at 10:00 at night.  I use two Bobbie pins. 

I couldn't figure out how to rotate the picture


----------



## Saludable84

Pennefeather said:


> I don't think that my hair is long enough to bun. I would love it if I could. I looked at my hair as I was unpinning it, and realized that if I use enough of the Darcy transitioning cream, combing is easy  - as long as I don't touch the roots!   So I'm kind if torn now.  I haven't flat ironed my hair since the first week of my relaxer.  I usually don't bother when my hair is relaxed.



I do lightly iron my roots into my stretch, usually on 200 after roller setting. Anything to make ice easier. Don't get sad about bunning; all that glitters is not gold. And the French roll you posted was really nice. I love French rolls but my hair is so long, it looks humungo and needs a lot of pins.


----------



## Mahsiah

Not Nicki Minaj being my hair twin.  She said she relaxed her hair. Her fineness and density so similar to mine


----------



## ckisland

My mom came over and relaxed my hair tonight, and it was kinda cute. Reminded me of being 10 all over again . I'm sitting under the dryer as I type (Walmart had the new Laila Ali one) with flexirods in since my real rollers were missing in action . 
So far, after DCing, detangling (which thankfully looked worse than it actually was), and rolling my hair, I love it!! The Straight from Eden relaxer is the bee's knees . My hair feels so much softer and looks darker and shinier!! My mom smoothed the heck out of my hair , and I left it on for about 27 mins, but I was aiming for almost bone straight. I can't wait to finish drying so I can post pics!!!


----------



## sunnieb

I'm such a night owl!   I'm wide awake so may well dc my hair. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## ckisland

I posted pics in the Relaxer Reveal Thread. I really really want to figure out how to wrap my hair. Like really really   . I'm hoping my hair looks better in the morning, but I LOVE how it feels!!! My hair's so smooth, soft and bouncy I could cry


----------



## Evolving78

ckisland said:


> I posted pics in the Relaxer Reveal Thread. I really really want to figure out how to wrap my hair. Like really really   . I'm hoping my hair looks better in the morning, but I LOVE how it feels!!! My hair's so smooth, soft and bouncy I could cry



I didn't see your pics, but you can try the cross wrap method. There are several youtube vid tutorials. Glad you are having a good hair moment! Those are the best!


----------



## shasha8685

When am I gonna learn? My longest length hits my length goal first, the rest of my hair plays catch up, then I finally hit my full length goal.

I just hate having that tail as my hair catches up....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Sitting here getting a relaxer. I had to base my scalp w/ some type of medicated thingy. I never have to base my scalp but today is much needed.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I left my protein treatment at home so I had to run to Walmart & get something good enough. Omg this treatment not only smells good but left my hair so so so soft after my relaxer. I never comb my hair in the shower because its next to impossible but baaeebaaee I surely was able with this stuff!


----------



## shasha8685

My hair after a 5 month stretch. Left is today, right is October


----------



## ckisland

And I'm back with more pics because the ones from last night did not do my hair justice!!!  Late late last night, I lightly flatironned my hair to get rid of some of the poofiness from my second rollerset and to do a trim. I trimmed about .5" in the front and 1" in the back. I'm swinging my head all of the place like a fool!! I couldn't be happier right now


----------



## ckisland

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I left my protein treatment at home so I had to run to Walmart & get something good enough. Omg this treatment not only smells good but left my hair so so so soft after my relaxer. I never comb my hair in the shower because its next to impossible but baaeebaaee I surely was able with this stuff!
> 
> View attachment 249657


 
Yeeeess!!!! That's my boo thang right there!! I used it and the Power Moisture DC after my relaxer, and OMG!!! My hair was so soft!!!! It saved me when I went to detangle after neutralizing when some of my hair was velcroed together . And I love that I can actually use it for the 3-5 minutes and get the same fantastic results .


----------



## Babygrowth

^^I like that for my hair and my weave!


----------



## halfindian

I posted in another thread asking for a tutorial on marking shirts for hair length checks. Can anyone assist? A blog or video blog on YouTube should do. Or even a post in here. Thanks darlings.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I left my protein treatment at home so I had to run to Walmart & get something good enough. Omg this treatment not only smells good but left my hair so so so soft after my relaxer. I never comb my hair in the shower because its next to impossible but baaeebaaee I surely was able with this stuff!



I hear its good!


----------



## Mahsiah

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I left my protein treatment at home so I had to run to Walmart & get something good enough. Omg this treatment not only smells good but left my hair so so so soft after my relaxer. I never comb my hair in the shower because its next to impossible but baaeebaaee I surely was able with this stuff!
> 
> View attachment 249657
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 249659



Their shampoo and conditioner ceramide advanced are my new staples!


----------



## gabulldawg

I was planning to stretch my relaxer, but i may relax. Not sure. I hate when I can't comb through my roots.  I also keep going back and forth about whether or not I want to wear my hair or wear wigs.


----------



## Mahsiah

when you ladies hair is air dried, what does it look like?

my looks like this


----------



## halfindian

I air dry my hair in two braids with serum. It looks like this->


----------



## emada

Just finishing relaxing and I nailed it this time! 
My NG is laiddd  Glad I won't have to change relaxers. I think maybe my last container was a bit old.

Some changes I made from last relaxer:
-Pre-parting hair. Feeling a bit silly for not doing this before! Made application sooo much easier and I was able to smooth better just focusing on each section at time.

-Wearing glasses.  I wear glasses and before I didn't want to mess up my current pair or wear contacts because I didn't want to risk any run off getting in my eyes. Anyway I thought to use an old pair I had lying around and as you can imagine, things were much easier!

Not cool things:
- The left side of my hair. It's like an inch shorter than the right *side eye*. Not sure what that's about. I'll see how bad it is once I'm dry and trim accordingly.

I'll be whipping it for the next 6 or so weeks


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> when you ladies hair is air dried, what does it look like?
> 
> my looks like this



Smooth because I always do it with some form of roller,  but without its big and frizzy looking and I only did that twice


----------



## coolsista-paris

Mahsiah said:


> when you ladies hair is air dried, what does it look like?  my looks like this



mine will turn out like the pic with less volume( frizzy like).  but if i airdry with serum and big twists it will come out smooth.


----------



## coolsista-paris

ive been dc with moisture these last weeks. i think i should aternate with protein dc too. one Week moisture, the other week protein.  i usually prepoo-dc (oil+conditionner or dc) . its less manipulation for me.   i have apoghee 2 min. is that enough ? i want to ors? is the mayonaise gonna be too strong? is it considered as a strong protein? or should i try the ors resplenishing (is that the name lol)?  my stupid fine  hair breaks easily. argggg so annoying!


----------



## halfindian

My hair right now looks terrible!!!!! It is filled with tiny white flakes!!!!! Going to get those oils and sort this out!!!!!!


----------



## NGraceO

When your hair stays up for so many consecutive days that you forget you have hair.


----------



## Saludable84

NGraceO said:


> When your hair stays up for so many consecutive days that you forget you have hair.



How about when people forget you have hair?


----------



## Saludable84

coolsista-paris said:


> ive been dc with moisture these last weeks. i think i should aternate with protein dc too. one Week moisture, the other week protein.  i usually prepoo-dc (oil+conditionner or dc) . its less manipulation for me.   i have apoghee 2 min. is that enough ? i want to ors? is the mayonaise gonna be too strong? is it considered as a strong protein? or should i try the ors resplenishing (is that the name lol)?  my stupid fine  hair breaks easily. argggg so annoying!



If the moisture is working, I wouldn't bother it with protein until needed.


----------



## coolsista-paris

halfindian said:


> My hair right now looks terrible!!!!! It is filled with tiny white flakes!!!!! Going to get those oils and sort this out!!!!!!



i had that after shampoing this weekend. im gonna give away my olive oil eco styler gel ! i will buy s curl again.


----------



## mschristine

Does anyone currently use Cassia?


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> Does anyone currently use Cassia?



I used to. It was really good. I used to mix it with yogurt or buttermilk and then thin it out with water just to keep it thick enough to apply and it coat my hair without being runny. Id get strong and shiny hair. Only issue is that henna doesn't have a lasting effect for my hair. I might try it again, as I still have cassia in here but I won't hold myself to my promise.


----------



## mschristine

Saludable84 said:


> I used to. It was really good. I used to mix it with yogurt or buttermilk and then thin it out with water just to keep it thick enough to apply and it coat my hair without being runny. Id get strong and shiny hair. Only issue is that henna doesn't have a lasting effect for my hair. I might try it again, as I still have cassia in here but I won't hold myself to my promise.



No color deposit, right?


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> No color deposit, right?



Not with the one that looks a dodo green. The red one turned my hair orange so if you don't want color use the cassia obtiva I think it's called.


----------



## greenandchic

I'm intrigued about using a serum in my hair. I have Creme of Nature Argan Oil that's mostly 'cones anyway so this may work...


----------



## Babygrowth

I know we talked about this before but I can't find the answer. Can I do a clear gloss the same day I relax? If so, at what step?


----------



## halfindian

greenandchic said:


> I'm intrigued about using a serum in my hair. I have Creme of Nature Argan Oil that's mostly 'cones anyway so this may work...



I use the ic polisher. I alternate between the carrot growth serum and the one for color treated hair. They are my saving gems.


----------



## halfindian

coolsista-paris said:


> i had that after shampoing this weekend. im gonna give away my olive oil eco styler gel ! i will buy s curl again.



Mine started sometime last year. My hair dresser told me to get a shampoo called ketozal but what I find is once I stop using it the flakes come back. I posted in here and got a link to a lady who used tea tree oil, rosemary oil and jojoba oil to solve her scalp problem. Yesterday I went out and bought organics carrot tea tree oil therapy. It has jojoba and tea tree in the ingredient list along with other oils. You can use it on the hair, scalp and skin. Woke up early to give my hair a hot oil treatment with it. I've had it on for about an hour now.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I clarified for the first time ever.


----------



## halfindian

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I clarified for the first time ever.



Did it make a noticeable difference?
How was your hair after?
Did you protein/moisture dc?


----------



## Saludable84

Babygrowth said:


> I know we talked about this before but I can't find the answer. Can I do a clear gloss the same day I relax? If so, at what step?



Yes. When I did rinses, it was after I neutralized.


----------



## Saludable84

greenandchic said:


> I'm intrigued about using a serum in my hair. I have Creme of Nature Argan Oil that's mostly 'cones anyway so this may work...



I tried it once but it was too light for me. Sucked because I wanted to like it. Well I did like it, but my hair told a different story.


----------



## halfindian

Lol Saludable84 you wanted to like it. Lol lol. Listen to your hair.


----------



## KhandiB

Clarifying is a must for me, I use cones and mineral oil a lot!

I actually use Neutrogena T-Gel or Silk Elements Neutralizing Poo to Clarify

What did you use?

pre_medicalrulz ?



pre_medicalrulz said:


> I clarified for the first time ever.


----------



## halfindian

Neutrogena t gel is a clarifying shampoo!!!!!!!! Oh gosh!!!! Would that mean all shampoos for dandruff, dry scalp, flaky scalp can be used as clarifying shampoos???? Would that then mean I've been clarifying my hair weekly???? My my my!! Does anyone have the answer to this question???

Are all shampoos for dry, flaky scalp or dandruff clarifying?


----------



## emada

greenandchic said:


> I'm intrigued about using a serum in my hair. I have Creme of Nature Argan Oil that's mostly 'cones anyway so this may work...



I used a sample I got for a few months and I liked it. It didn't dry out my hair like I was worried and helped when I set my hair. I liked that it had honey in it.


----------



## divachyk

halfindian said:


> Neutrogena t gel is a clarifying shampoo!!!!!!!! Oh gosh!!!! Would that mean all shampoos for dandruff, dry scalp, flaky scalp can be used as clarifying shampoos???? Would that then mean I've been clarifying my hair weekly???? My my my!! Does anyone have the answer to this question???
> 
> Are all shampoos for dry, flaky scalp or dandruff clarifying?



halfindian, I'm not familiar with these shampoos but as a general rule of thumb, clear shampoos are clarifying. This may not always hold true but it's a good start point.


----------



## halfindian

Thanks for the insight


----------



## greenandchic

Saludable84 said:


> I tried it once but it was too light for me. Sucked because I wanted to like it. Well I did like it, but my hair told a different story.



It is a bit light for me too (used it last night).  Ill try the IC one halfindian mentioned.


----------



## SuchaLady

I never clarify my hair


----------



## Lilmama1011

SuchaLady said:


> I never clarify my hair



i never use to before this board but do it monthly. i do see a difference.  moisture is literally getting inside my hair and not laying on top.  i explained that to my mom the other day.  she uses nothing but grease so i know she has tons of buildup


----------



## divachyk

Don't forget to chelate as well ladies! I have a water filter and never chelated but always clarified. Chelating worked wonders on my hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:


> Don't forget to chelate as well ladies! I have a water filter and never chelated but always clarified. Chelating worked wonders on my hair.



what do you use divachyk


----------



## divachyk

Lilmama1011 said:


> what do you use divachyk



Thus far, Redken Cleansing Cream has worked the best. It clarifies and chelates. 2nd best to that is Elucence Moisture Acidfying Shampoo - clarifies, chelates & neutralizes. I recently did reviews about both on my blog. Lilmama1011


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:


> Thus far, Redken Cleansing Cream has worked the best. It clarifies and chelates. 2nd best to that is Elucence Moisture Acidfying Shampoo - clarifies, chelates & neutralizes. I recently did reviews about both on my blog. Lilmama1011



that redken sounds great,  i will check it out. divachyk


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Thus far, Redken Cleansing Cream has worked the best. It clarifies and chelates. 2nd best to that is Elucence Moisture Acidfying Shampoo - clarifies, chelates & neutralizes. I recently did reviews about both on my blog. Lilmama1011



The Redken is great but I had to stop using it. I got the eluence, so hopefully it will last me a while. I don't really chelate on purpose because we don't have hard hard water here.


----------



## Cattypus1

halfindian said:


> Mine started sometime last year. My hair dresser told me to get a shampoo called ketozal but what I find is once I stop using it the flakes come back. I posted in here and got a link to a lady who used tea tree oil, rosemary oil and jojoba oil to solve her scalp problem. Yesterday I went out and bought organics carrot tea tree oil therapy. It has jojoba and tea tree in the ingredient list along with other oils. You can use it on the hair, scalp and skin. Woke up early to give my hair a hot oil treatment with it. I've had it on for about an hour now.


My DH has an evil flakey scalp and I had some serious itchy scalp especially at the nape...we started doing hot oil treatments with a mixture of coconut oil, avocado oil and olive oil and a couple of drops of peppermint oil and he raved about it.  My itchy scalp disappeared almost immediately.  His flakes are gone.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> Don't forget to chelate as well ladies! I have a water filter and never chelated but always clarified. Chelating worked wonders on my hair.



Whoa! I didn't know there was a difference between chelating and clarifying.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

halfindian said:


> Did it make a noticeable difference?
> How was your hair after?
> Did you protein/moisture dc?



I did use a moisturizing deep conditioner afterwards. My hair felt clean and fluffy. It didn't feel like it's normal coated feeling. 



KhandiB said:


> Clarifying is a must for me, I use cones and mineral oil a lot!
> 
> I actually use Neutrogena T-Gel or Silk Elements Neutralizing Poo to Clarify
> 
> What did you use?
> 
> pre_medicalrulz ?



Don't laugh but I used a cheapie suave. Lol I didnt know of any other clarifying shampoos.


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> Thus far, Redken Cleansing Cream has worked the best. It clarifies and chelates. 2nd best to that is Elucence Moisture Acidfying Shampoo - clarifies, chelates & neutralizes. I recently did reviews about both on my blog. Lilmama1011



Elucence is awesome. But I have to prepoo first. It smells good and a little goes a long way!


----------



## NGraceO

I go the cheap route, and use suave daily clarifying shampoo, which clarifies and chelates. I have used it for years, and I love it.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84, why did you have to stop using Redken?

pre_medicalrulz, clarifying removes product buildup and chelating removes hard water minerals.

Babygrowth, I like Elucence but it's not forgiving when I'm heavy handed. I will use it the first wash after a TU but will rely on Redken thereafter.


----------



## Lilmama1011

NGraceO said:


> I go the cheap route, and use suave daily clarifying shampoo, which clarifies and chelates. I have used it for years, and I love it.



They have a chelating one too? what does it look like ? @NGrace


----------



## MileHighDiva

NGraceO

When you posted, I ran and played "Inspector Gadget" the Suave Daily Clarifying has Tetrasodium EDTA and Citric Acid at a point in the ingredients list that it would be used for chelating and not as a pH adjuster or preservative.  

Thanks for the tip!

Supergirl recommends the Suave Clarifier on her site.  Does the ALS strip your hair?  Does your hair feel hard and dry after you use it?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Saludable84, why did you have to stop using Redken?  pre_medicalrulz, clarifying removes product buildup and chelating removes hard water minerals.  Babygrowth, I like Elucence but it's not forgiving when I'm heavy handed. I will use it the first wash after a TU but will rely on Redken thereafter.



Redken has retinyl palmitate which needs to be avoided during pregnancy due to knocking vitamin A levels out of wack. I haven't clarified since I relaxed and before that it was mild clarifying.


----------



## naturalagain2

divachyk  I saw your feature on a relaxed hair blog and notice you mentioned that you comb your hair everyday. Well I wanted to know how do you prevent breakage when combing through your hair when you air dry that week, especially when your a few weeks post? I ask because my last visit with my hair dresser she mentioned that I can't treat my hair like when I was natural I have to comb through my hair everyday to remove shed hairs and to combat this bad detangling sessions on wash day. I'm wondering how will that work when I air dry? My hair still has lots of texture to it when I air dry. 

Any help you can give me will be appreciated!


----------



## halfindian

Day two after hot oil treatment. My scalp has not itched for a minute. I have not seen any flakes either. This morning I massaged some oil unto my scalp and applied my serum on the ends of my hair and put it in a bun.


----------



## emada

naturalagain2 said:


> divachyk  I saw your feature on a relaxed hair blog and notice you mentioned that you comb your hair everyday. Well I wanted to know how do you prevent breakage when combing through your hair when you air dry that week, especially when your a few weeks post? I ask because my last visit with my hair dresser she mentioned that I can't treat my hair like when I was natural I have to comb through my hair everyday to remove shed hairs and to combat this bad detangling sessions on wash day. I'm wondering how will that work when I air dry? My hair still has lots of texture to it when I air dry.
> 
> Any help you can give me will be appreciated!



Great question, I would love to know as well


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva, Supergirl also likes Redken Cleansing Cream. Not sure which she likes best. 

halfindian, which oils are you using? Glad your scalp is feeling better. 

naturalagain2 emada,  I comb my hair either once or twice daily. I pretty much air dry 100% of the time. I vary the process. 

Process #1: (night)
spritz hair, moisturize, seal, shower, comb hair in small sections from ends to line of demarcation; waiting to comb allows time for the product to absorb in the hair. Product saturated hair = breakage (for me).

Process #2: (morning)
moisturize, seal, no combing 
or
moisturize, seal, get dressed, lightly comb hair in large sections ends to mid length; waiting to comb allows time for the product to absorb in the hair

I use process #1 the most frequent to provide slip to the hair before combing.

Spritz ideas range from diluted conditioner to an actual detangling agent. I was using diluted conditioner for the longest but notice my hair gets super wavy after using it. Wavy = clumping hair = tangled hair (for me).

As of late, I've been trying different detangling agents (ex: mane n tail detangler, etc) to see if the -cone content blocks moisture and so far, so good. I don't use these daily though. So my trial process have gone something like this:

Process #1: (night)
Same as above

Process #2: (morning)
Same as above

Process #3: (night)
moisturize, seal, spritz with detangler, shower, comb ends to either line of demarcation or roots...just depends on what my hair needs. I place the detangler on top of the seal so that my moisturizing efforts can penetrate before apply a -cone product.

I vary process #1 and #3 to keep from using -cone based products daily

HTH


----------



## SamandI

So I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post this in, but I'm posting it here anyway.

I am considering relaxing my hair. I am currently natural but I am sick and tired of the tangles and not being able to really enjoy my hair. 
What advice can you give to help me prepare for the relaxer and daily care after I apply the relaxer? (specifically, what type of relaxer to use, regimens that work for fine hair; etc)

TIA!


----------



## divachyk

SamandI, welcome  I have much of that detailed on my blog. A quick summary:

Preparation:
Clarify / Chelate
Protein Treat
Deep Condition

Daily Care:
Moisturize/Seal
Much of my regi is natural inspired so I would like to think your current wash routine would work post-relaxer

Maybe those who got a virgin relaxer can chime in on they prepared.


----------



## SamandI

Thanks!! I will be checking out your blog. Also, how far in advance of my relaxer should I be doing the prepping? I know when i used to relax way back when, I wasn't supposed to wash for like a week or so before.


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk

She's probably giving people different price points.  With that in mind, she may prefer the Redken, or Aubrey Organics.

I'm curious, because I'm helping a friend get her products/stash together.  She's taking the care of her 12-year-old DD into her hands from the salon.  

I've given them a bunch of stuff, but no poos.  I'd rather she spend more $$ on moisturizing poo vs. clarifying poo.

I'll feel better recommending the .99¢ Suave on Walgreens.com with a testimonial about lack of hard core stripping from an avid user like NGraceO.   Along with the fact, that the creator of my favorite line recommends it.  Recently, the 12-year-old went to a sleep over that involved swimming.  They were going to poo her hair with some random sample they had  

Imagine their faces when I started screaming NO!  You need to get the chlorine out with a chelating poo.  I sent them home with Joico K-Pak Clarifying poo that of course they had to return to me.  She's not going to pay that much for poo.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

A week ahead SamandI - a week gives the scalp enough time to rest before the chemicals hit your scalp.


----------



## emada

Thanks divachyk. Interesting process of waiting for the product to absorb before combing. So it seems like you don't comb through new growth at a certain point even if it's moisturized? Have you found any excess tangling or breakage in the new growth when you do this? 

TIA!


----------



## divachyk

emada, I should have also included (sorry about that)....when new growth is present, I comb through my new growth (ends to roots) several times per week. I average, every other day. If not, my new growth will coil around itself, become compact and create choas. 

I try to wash either Saturday or Sunday - new growth is combed. For example, if I wash on Saturday, my next ng combing is Mon / Wed / Fri.


----------



## divachyk

MileHighDiva, totally agree which is cool for her to do. Supergirl only mentioned liking Redken after noticing my product review. 

I try to have a cheaper product in mind to recommend to others because not everyone will drop the $$ on products like we do. As I Am Cleansing Pudding is a good OTC product. 

I can picture their faces. Most ppl I speak with are really not well versed about hair in the least bit.


----------



## NGraceO

Lilmama1011 said:


> They have a cheating one too? what does it look like ? @NGrace



It looks like All the others. I found out it was chelating, because It's contains the ingredient used for chelating, tetrasodium EDTA


----------



## halfindian

SamandI said:


> So I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post this in, but I'm posting it here anyway.
> 
> I am considering relaxing my hair. I am currently natural but I am sick and tired of the tangles and not being able to really enjoy my hair.
> What advice can you give to help me prepare for the relaxer and daily care after I apply the relaxer? (specifically, what type of relaxer to use, regimens that work for fine hair; etc)
> 
> TIA!



Doing a dc before relaxing helps it process better. At least 3 days before is fine. The chemical may take longer to straighten the hair if the hair is too dirty. It could also result in under processed hair. Don't scratch the scalp, don't wear head bands that are too tight, don't comb tight hairstyles especially pulling around your hairline.


----------



## halfindian

divachyk I am using organics by Africa's best carrot tea tree oil therapy. The ingredients are: soybean oil, carrot seed oil, fragrance, castor seed oil, jojoba seed oil, olive fruit oil, walnut seed oil, tea tree leaf oil, kiwi fruit extract, safflower seed oil, calendula officinalis flower extract, achilla millefoLium extract, cucumber fruit extract, carrageenan extract, matricaria flower extract, thyme extract, ginseng root extract, sage leaf extract, symphytum officinale leaf extract, aloe leaf extract.


----------



## ckisland

It's official. I am not about this relaxed life . My hair looks good, real good, and all I can do is imagine how I would look bald . I'm not going that far. . . Imma give it 4 weeks at least so I'll have so hair. But I can't make any promises .


----------



## Supergirl

MileHighDiva said:


> NGraceO
> 
> When you posted, I ran and played "Inspector Gadget" the Suave Daily Clarifying has Tetrasodium EDTA and Citric Acid at a point in the ingredients list that it would be used for chelating and not as a pH adjuster or preservative.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Supergirl recommends the Suave Clarifier on her site.  Does the ALS strip your hair?  Does your hair feel hard and dry after you use it?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF





divachyk said:


> MileHighDiva, totally agree which is cool for her to do. Supergirl only mentioned liking Redken after noticing my product review.
> 
> I try to have a cheaper product in mind to recommend to others because not everyone will drop the $$ on products like we do. As I Am Cleansing Pudding is a good OTC product.
> 
> I can picture their faces. Most ppl I speak with are really not well versed about hair in the least bit.



I mention both on my site. It's good to have high end and lower cost options.


----------



## ghanagirl23

ladies I need help how do you do you all keep your new growth soft Im 2 months post and my new growth is out of hand I was planning on relaxing after my finals which is in april but I don't know if I can make it !


----------



## Lilmama1011

ghanagirl23 said:


> ladies I need help how do you do you all keep your new growth soft Im 2 months post and my new growth is out of hand I was planning on relaxing after my finals which is in april but I don't know if I can make it !



Part hair in sections and spray a mix of your favorite conditioner or leave in with water (i use distilled) and oil of choice and gather each section like I'm doing a ponytail to male sure new growth is wet and I detangle from ends to root. You can do it every day or every couple of days depending on how your hair holds moisture, you will notice daily that your new growth is so easy to comb, and don't forget to seal with a oil ghanagirl23


----------



## divachyk

ghanagirl23 said:


> ladies I need help how do you do you all keep your new growth soft Im 2 months post and my new growth is out of hand I was planning on relaxing after my finals which is in april but I don't know if I can make it !



ghanagirl23
spritz it good
moisturize it with an applicator tip bottle
deep condition weekly
co-wash as needed
GHEing
Baggying
saturate ng with oil


----------



## coolsista-paris

divachyk said:


> Saludable84, why did you have to stop using Redken?  pre_medicalrulz, clarifying removes product buildup and chelating removes hard water minerals.  Babygrowth, I like Elucence but it's not forgiving when I'm heavy handed. I will use it the first wash after a TU but will rely on Redken thereafter.



i didnt know there was a difference either between chelating and clarifying.
i use ors creamy aloe. what am i doing then? clarifying? it says it removes build up. i thought it was enough.  plus a no lye relaxer was used on me :-/


----------



## Lilmama1011

coolsista-paris said:


> i didnt know there was a difference either between chelating and clarifying.
> i use ors creamy aloe. what am i doing then? clarifying? it says it removes build up. i thought it was enough.  plus a no lye relaxer was used on me :-/



i knew it was a difference but it was doing fine with the ors, but i could of sworn it chelates  and clarifies, if so i will keep using it coolsista-paris


----------



## coolsista-paris

Lilmama1011 said:


> i knew it was a difference but it was doing fine with the ors, but i could of sworn it chelates  and clarifies, if so i will keep using it coolsista-paris



yup . because thats the only one i have and use.


----------



## coolsista-paris

ckisland said:


> It's official. I am not about this relaxed life . My hair looks good, real good, and all I can do is imagine how I would look bald . I'm not going that far. . . Imma give it 4 weeks at least so I'll have so hair. But I can't make any promises .



im going through this. i saw my new growth ( nice and soft), thought about how its hard to deal with fine hair. i think i am retaining but, the missing volulme ( broken hair at crown) is making me mad at my hair.

im stretching for long and i will see if i will or not transition back.  

i dont know yet. the thing is that it takes too long taking care of natural hair. ... i hate soending hours on hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

coolsista-paris said:


> yup . because thats the only one i have and use.



coolsista-paris i think it clarifies and chelates look at this

http://freshlengths.blogspot.com/2013/01/ors-creamy-aloe-shampoo.html?m=1


----------



## naturalagain2

divachyk Thank You so much for the info!!! I can't wait to try this and see if my  results will be better this time around.


----------



## halfindian

ghanagirl23 I only comb throug my new growth on wash days when it is saturated with conditioner. I comb it while I'm rinsing out the conditioner in two sections from ends to root. The flow of the water and the slip of the conditioner do all the hard work. After I comb through one section I put it in a braid and secure the ends with rollers, bows or small claw clips. Ponytails tend to bend the ends of my hair and they dry bent. At least once daily I fingeR comb after I have applied serum to my hair and hands.


----------



## ghanagirl23

divachyk said:


> ghanagirl23
> spritz it good
> moisturize it with an applicator tip bottle
> deep condition weekly
> co-wash as needed
> GHEing
> Baggying
> saturate ng with oil



thanks what kind of spitz lol


----------



## ghanagirl23

halfindian said:


> ghanagirl23 I only comb throug my new growth on wash days when it is saturated with conditioner. I comb it while I'm rinsing out the conditioner in two sections from ends to root. The flow of the water and the slip of the conditioner do all the hard work. After I comb through one section I put it in a braid and secure the ends with rollers, bows or small claw clips. Ponytails tend to bend the ends of my hair and they dry bent. At least once daily I fingeR comb after I have applied serum to my hair and hands.



okay thank you for your response I shall do that do I don't wear my hair out anyways I've been wigging it since september


----------



## ghanagirl23

Lilmama1011 said:


> Part hair in sections and spray a mix of your favorite conditioner or leave in with water (i use distilled) and oil of choice and gather each section like I'm doing a ponytail to male sure new growth is wet and I detangle from ends to root. You can do it every day or every couple of days depending on how your hair holds moisture, you will notice daily that your new growth is so easy to comb, and don't forget to seal with a oil ghanagirl23



ok thank you never thought of this


----------



## niknakmac

ckisland said:


> It's official. I am not about this relaxed life . My hair looks good, real good, and all I can do is imagine how I would look bald . I'm not going that far. . . Imma give it 4 weeks at least so I'll have so hair. But I can't make any promises .



I'm feeling that way too these days.  I think I am headed back to natural.


----------



## ckisland

coolsista-paris said:


> im going through this. i saw my new growth ( nice and soft), thought about how its hard to deal with fine hair. i think i am retaining but, the missing volulme ( broken hair at crown) is making me mad at my hair.
> 
> im stretching for long and i will see if i will or not transition back.
> 
> i dont know yet. the thing is that it takes too long taking care of natural hair. ... i hate soending hours on hair.



That's so much smarter than what I'll end up doing. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't jumping ship because my hair was relaxed the way I wanted it. Well now it is, and now I'm hanging over the side of the ship ready to drop back into the natural water


----------



## ckisland

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I'm feeling that way too these days.  I think I am headed back to natural.



How long were you natural? How long have you been relaxed? Why do you want to cross back over, if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## divachyk

coolsista-paris said:


> i didnt know there was a difference either between chelating and clarifying. i use ors creamy aloe. what am i doing then? clarifying? it says it removes build up. i thought it was enough.  plus a no lye relaxer was used on me :-/


 coolsista-paris, product packaging says it: Perfect to use anytime Removes calcium build-up Gently cleans and neutralizes Restores moisture  In my opinion, it chelates (removes calcium), clarifies (cleans) and neutralizes. bebezazueta do you agree?


----------



## divachyk

ghanagirl23 said:


> thanks what kind of spitz lol



Any hydrating spritz should work -- you can start with using diluted conditioner or leave in at a 50:50 ratio. You can tweak the ratio to suit your hair needs. ghanagirl23


----------



## greenandchic

The other day I purchased IC Hair Polisher for Color Treated Hair  and so far so good.  I never thought my hair would like products with 'cones but I think as long as I shampoo often (I use ORS Olive Oil build up removing shampshampoo at least once a week), I'm good.  Last night I used oo and left the L'Oreal Total Repair 5 on my hair for over and hour and it feels great.


----------



## emada

divachyk said:


> emada, I should have also included (sorry about that)....when new growth is present, I comb through my new growth (ends to roots) several times per week. I average, every other day. If not, my new growth will coil around itself, become compact and create choas.
> 
> I try to wash either Saturday or Sunday - new growth is combed. For example, if I wash on Saturday, my next ng combing is Mon / Wed / Fri.



Thanks again for the info, I'll have to try this when my NG starts coming in. My last stretch I feel like I got some breakage from too much combing/ handling of my hair. My retention isn't bad though but I think I could do better.


----------



## halfindian

greenandchic I swear by my polisher!!! Glad you like it so far.


----------



## mschristine

I snipped off a bunch of rough ends today. I don't  know what happened with this past relaxer but my hair has been shedding and breaking a lot


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> I snipped off a bunch of rough ends today. I don't  know what happened with this past relaxer but my hair has been shedding and breaking a lot



It could be the weather too.


----------



## mschristine

Saludable84 said:


> It could be the weather too.



I think it's a combination of both the weather and the relaxer. It has been extremely hard to keep moisture in my hair and the little hairs all over my bathroom are driving me nuts. I just need to calm down and keep my hair well conditioned and everything will be ok


----------



## Whimsy

My hair doesn't seem to be growing at it's usual rate. I'm going to start taking monthly progress pics. This is a bit disturbing.

Every day I'm fighting the urge to BC and rock a baldie. But I'd really like to see myself with a cute chin length bob with bangs swept to the side.  Hopefully by the end of the year I'll have something almost close to it.


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> I think it's a combination of both the weather and the relaxer. It has been extremely hard to keep moisture in my hair and the little hairs all over my bathroom are driving me nuts. I just need to calm down and keep my hair well conditioned and everything will be ok



How are you styling?

Until the weather gets a bit warmer, I have to keep my hair straight. Air drying it in this weather cause moisture instability and tangles. If I keep it straight, I don't fight so much with either and my moisture begins to overpower protein.


----------



## halfindian

Still flake free y'all!!!!! Let's see how long I can boast this. I'm guessing my scalp needed the oils.


----------



## shasha8685

When am I gonna learn that after a fresh relaxer, I have to use some kind of hairspray for my buns?

Hair slipping all over the place and ish.....


----------



## Pennefeather

I went to bed last night arguing with myself that I was going to wash every other week. This would limit the amount of detangling that I needed to do since detangling is always my downfall. I woke up resolved not to wash. 

I washed an hour later. 

I finally decided that 

1.  I had too much product in my hair not to wash weekly.  I use a ton now to keep it manageable. 
2.  This would give me a chance to flat iron some of the new growth - 17 weeks worth

My session actually went really well. I used my fenugreek oil with heat for ten minutes after shampooing, and then ORS Replenishing conditioner with a dollop of honey under the dryer for 20 minutes. Easy  detangling. Spritzed with Darcy transitioning cream mixed with water and wheat germ oil. I was able to comb everything. 

Last night I was ready to get my next relaxer because I couldn't comb through my hair, and I really felt that it was breaking. I had to remind myself that I did have some breakage prior to starting this stretch.  I actually called the salon to make sure that my stylist was still working there 

This afternoon, I am once again resolved to wait six months for my relaxer - until the next time that I can comb my hair through.   I only had one pass with the flatiron, so a lot of the new growth was not really straightened,  but it is still flatter than before.


----------



## janeemat

I relaxed after stretching 16 wks..... Not intentionally. This pic is freshly relaxed air dried hair.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## shasha8685

What oils are you ladies using to seal? The older my ends get, the more I realize that sealing is essential.


----------



## sunnieb

shasha8685 said:


> What oils are you ladies using to seal? The older my ends get, the more I realize that sealing is essential.



I use castor oil or hot six oil. Whichever is in reach.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

shasha8685 said:


> What oils are you ladies using to seal? The older my ends get, the more I realize that sealing is essential.



sweet almond oil


----------



## Saludable84

shasha8685 said:


> What oils are you ladies using to seal? The older my ends get, the more I realize that sealing is essential.



Dominican Magic Silk Serum. It's cone based though. The longer my hair hair gets, the heavy my sealer needs to be.


----------



## janeemat

Double post.....


----------



## janeemat

All bunned up now.....



Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## janeemat

shasha8685 said:


> What oils are you ladies using to seal? The older my ends get, the more I realize that sealing is essential.



Lately grape seed oil. Sometimes sweet almond oil or coconut oil.


----------



## divachyk

shasha8685 said:


> When am I gonna learn that after a fresh relaxer, I have to use some kind of hairspray for my buns?
> 
> Hair slipping all over the place and ish.....



shasha8685, try braiding the hair the night before. It gives it texture and the hair doesn't slip and slide.


----------



## mschristine

Saludable84 said:


> How are you styling?  Until the weather gets a bit warmer, I have to keep my hair straight. Air drying it in this weather cause moisture instability and tangles. If I keep it straight, I don't fight so much with either and my moisture begins to overpower protein.



I'm trying to keep it simple and not use any heat this month so I've been air drying and wearing my hair up in claw clips.


----------



## Shiks

What could cause underprocessing after a touch up? My hair has been underprocessed after using Arosci and Mizani Butter Blends.


----------



## Saludable84

Shiks said:


> What could cause underprocessing after a touch up? My hair has been underprocessed after using Arosci and Mizani Butter Blends.



How long between each treatment?

If you did the protein treatment before relaxing, because it's so intensive it may have caused the hair to underprocess. If you used it after relaxing, the same issue, just with reversion. 

It usually best to do a hard protein 1-2 weeks before a relaxer. I used to do a hard protein 2 weeks before. Now that I use medium, I do them 1 week before relaxing. Anything sooner and it can cause underprocessing. 

If you do a mid protein treatment step, make sure it is with a light protein or you'll have serious reversion. 

Last, with mizani, I used to use the lye relaxer and it underprocessed my hair. If I wanted a straighter texture, I would have to smooth A LOT and I mean about 6-7 times. 

Just reevaluate the entire relaxer process and you might figure out what went wrong.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

Went to the shop yesterday to get a silkening protein treatment and to get steamed. I request a roller set and the beautician proceeds to tell me that because my texture is not completely straight she can't really do a good roller set. She blow dries and flat irons. I get home and I'm checking my ends and I'm seeing all kinds of splits. To much heat and a thought just hit me, you mean natural girls out here creating silky roller sets and you can do my relaxed hair that has some texture in a roller set? I'm thinking she's fired and I can probably buy my own steamer for how much my last two visits have cost. 

I'm thinking she's one of those who does things that aren't really good for your hair to keep customers coming back. LHCF has turned me into a beautician conspiracy theorist lol.


----------



## Mahsiah

Even though I'm relaxed I still get shrinkage. Like I'm MBl but when I do braidouts it shrinks to APL.


----------



## MileHighDiva

CafedeBelleza said:


> Went to the shop yesterday to get a silkening protein treatment and to get steamed. I request a roller set and the beautician proceeds to tell me that because my texture is not completely straight she can't really do a good roller set. She blow dries and flat irons. I get home and I'm checking my ends and I'm seeing all kinds of splits. To much heat and a thought just hit me, you mean natural girls out here creating silky roller sets and you can do my relaxed hair that has some texture in a roller set? I'm thinking she's fired and I can probably buy my own steamer for how much my last two visits have cost.
> 
> I'm thinking she's one of those who does things that aren't really good for your hair to keep customers coming back. *LHCF has turned me into a beautician conspiracy theorist* lol.



    

I'm sorry to hear about your experience, that stylist's words and actions were not cool.


----------



## greenandchic

shasha8685 said:


> What oils are you ladies using to seal? The older my ends get, the more I realize that sealing is essential.



Lately it's been sweet almond oil, a castor oil blend or whatever oil I have on deck. Last night I used Bronner Bros. Super Gro just on the very ends.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic

Mahsiah said:


> Even though I'm relaxed I still get shrinkage. Like I'm MBl but when I do braidouts it shrinks to APL.



I still have some shrinkage but it's not like when I was natural.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> Even though I'm relaxed I still get shrinkage. Like I'm MBl but when I do braidouts it shrinks to APL.



Try being MBL and it shrinking to SL!


----------



## Saludable84

CafedeBelleza said:


> Went to the shop yesterday to get a silkening protein treatment and to get steamed. I request a roller set and the beautician proceeds to tell me that because my texture is not completely straight she can't really do a good roller set. She blow dries and flat irons. I get home and I'm checking my ends and I'm seeing all kinds of splits. To much heat and a thought just hit me, you mean natural girls out here creating silky roller sets and you can do my relaxed hair that has some texture in a roller set? I'm thinking she's fired and I can probably buy my own steamer for how much my last two visits have cost.  I'm thinking she's one of those who does things that aren't really good for your hair to keep customers coming back. LHCF has turned me into a beautician conspiracy theorist lol.



Really makes you think huh? 

I've done the same things on my own and have better retention then when I went to the salon. Heat is not the enemy; the person controlling the heat is.


----------



## cassie712

Hi Ladies I just found out even bone st relaxed hair can have shrinkage!!! After years of relaxing.my 8 week protein and air dry went from APL to SL! Next day applied Shea butter leave in to fix.I still didn't like the way my hair look or felt so I relaxed a few days later/I panic !!! now I know I should have DC


----------



## cassie712

Hi Ladies I just found out even bone st relaxed hair can have shrinkage!!! After years of relaxing.my 8 week protein and air dry went from APL to SL! Next day applied Shea butter leave in to fix.I still didn't like the way my hair look or felt so I relaxed a few days later/I panic !!! now I know I should have DC


----------



## Mahsiah

Saludable84 said:


> Try being MBL and it shrinking to SL!



its a conspiracy.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Mahsiah said:


> Even though I'm relaxed I still get shrinkage. Like I'm MBl but when I do braidouts it shrinks to APL.



That's normal with a textured style. I'm at cbl and mines shrink to just below my ear. But I was just about to ask did you cut your hair lol


----------



## Brwnbeauti

MileHighDiva said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your experience, that stylist's words and actions were not cool.



When she said that I was like yep, it was good while it lasted.


----------



## halfindian

CafedeBelleza said:


> Went to the shop yesterday to get a silkening protein treatment and to get steamed. I request a roller set and the beautician proceeds to tell me that because my texture is not completely straight she can't really do a good roller set. She blow dries and flat irons. I get home and I'm checking my ends and I'm seeing all kinds of splits. To much heat and a thought just hit me, you mean natural girls out here creating silky roller sets and you can do my relaxed hair that has some texture in a roller set? I'm thinking she's fired and I can probably buy my own steamer for how much my last two visits have cost.
> 
> I'm thinking she's one of those who does things that aren't really good for your hair to keep customers coming back. LHCF has turned me into a beautician conspiracy theorist lol.



Say what!!!!! Oh no she didn't!!! Sorry to hear that. Nurse it back to health and never return!!!!!! Run like the plague!!!!


----------



## halfindian

Double post


----------



## shasha8685

Braiding my hair to give it some texture for my buns really helped!


----------



## Rnjones

so i'm touching up this weekend after a fiasco at my last touch up (severly underprocessed).  I have used lye (linange) for the past three touch ups and i'm just not happy with the amount of texture left over with using lye so far.  I'm contemplating switching back to no lye as I always got consistent results.  But before I do, any recs on a lye relaxer that straightens fairly well?


----------



## Babygrowth

Rnjones said:


> so i'm touching up this weekend after a fiasco at my last touch up (severly underprocessed).  I have used lye (linange) for the past three touch ups and i'm just not happy with the amount of texture left over with using lye so far.  I'm contemplating switching back to no lye as I always got consistent results.  But before I do, any recs on a lye relaxer that straightens fairly well?



I use Silk Elements shea butter lye in mild but the normal should be perfect for you. I'm to slow for normal so if I leave the mild on for the max time for coarse hair I think 18 mins it would straighten my fine hair very well.


----------



## divachyk

shasha8685 said:


> Braiding my hair to give it some texture for my buns really helped!



Yay, glad it worked. shasha8685


----------



## divachyk

CafedeBelleza, sorry about that...your hair will bounce back quick.

Rnjones, are you salon or self relaxed?


----------



## Rnjones

divachyk

I am self relaxed

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nerdography

Instead of touching up every 12 weeks, I'm going to touch-up every 6-8 weeks. I find when I hit the 10 week mark my hair likes to tangle, UGH!


----------



## greenandchic

nerdography said:


> Instead of touching up every 12 weeks, I'm going to touch-up every 6-8 weeks. I find when I hit the 10 week mark my hair likes to tangle, UGH!



How much growth do you get in 6-8 weeks?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

nerdography said:


> Instead of touching up every 12 weeks, I'm going to touch-up every 6-8 weeks. I find when I hit the 10 week mark my hair likes to tangle, UGH!



Yowzers!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I'm sick of this no weave wearing phase. Where is my wig?! Augh! I look a hot mess without my wig cause I haven't been doing a thing to my hair lately.


----------



## nerdography

greenandchic said:


> How much growth do you get in 6-8 weeks?



I'm on week eleven now, so when I relax next week I'm going to 6-8 weeks. I just measured my hair.

My hairline is 1 3/4 inch and the rest is 2 3/4 inch new growth. My hair in the front grows a lot slower than the hair in the back. My hair growth is average, it's just my hair like to tangle. It's just easier to relax more often to avoid the frustration of tangles.


----------



## Saludable84

nerdography said:


> I'm on week eleven now, so when I relax next week I'm going to 6-8 weeks. I just measured my hair.
> 
> My hairline is 1 3/4 inch and the rest is 2 3/4 inch new growth. My hair in the front grows a lot slower than the hair in the back. My hair growth is average, it's just my hair like to tangle. It's just easier to relax more often to avoid the frustration of tangles.



You can't just stop at 10 weeks then?


----------



## divachyk

Rnjones said:


> divachyk
> 
> I am self relaxed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Rnjones, sunnieb uses Design Essentials IIRC. I was once salon relaxed with Design Essentials and it gets the hair straight.


----------



## PureSilver

Ladies i need your help. I am currently 16 weeks 2 days post how much NG is this, I would really like to know


----------



## divachyk

nerdography said:


> Instead of touching up every 12 weeks, I'm going to touch-up every 6-8 weeks. I find when I hit the 10 week mark my hair likes to tangle, UGH!



I relax at 10 weeks and totally agree with you on the tangles nerdography


----------



## nakialovesshoes

After 2.5 years of being natural, I've decided to return to relaxed. I'll be back with pics as soon as I relax, which will hopefully be on Saturday.


----------



## sunnieb

PureSilver said:


> Ladies i need your help. I am currently 16 weeks 2 days post how much NG is this, I would really like to know
> 
> View attachment 250669



I don't know manybe 1 1/2 - 2"???

Your bantu knots are perfection!


----------



## sunnieb

Rnjones said:


> so i'm touching up this weekend after a fiasco at my last touch up (severly underprocessed).  I have used lye (linange) for the past three touch ups and i'm just not happy with the amount of texture left over with using lye so far.  I'm contemplating switching back to no lye as I always got consistent results.  But before I do, any recs on a lye relaxer that straightens fairly well?



Rnjones like divachyk said, I use Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp.  I  think it's considered no or low lye.  I love it because I relax bone straight and the DE does the job every time.


----------



## Rnjones

sunnieb said:


> Rnjones like divachyk said, I use Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp.  I  think it's considered no or low lye.  I love it because I relax bone straight and the DE does the job every time.


  Thank you sunnieb and divachyk  Should I be worried about going back and forth between lye and no lye? Or just proceed as usual?  
sunnieb do u self relax? 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## divachyk

Rnjones, I have been relaxed with Design Essentials Regular (lye) and Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp (low lye). I wouldn't say you should be worried but I felt there was a texture difference. The low lye areas was wavier than the lye areas. They were also drier. *HOWEVER*, I was not chelating my hair back then so that's likely the reason for the dryness. Regarding texture differences, I had those even when relaxed with lye. It happens.


----------



## Rnjones

divachyk

I don't mind a little texture, it's just the last relaxer really didn't take at all. I'm gonna chalk it up to a "bad batch" but with that inconsistency with linange, I will not be revisiting that line. I am also looking for something I can get on the ground. I'm gonna see if my local bss has design essentials.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Rnjones, when I was looking at self relaxing, topnotch1010 (a board certified stylist) recommended Mizani IIRC. Maybe she can swing in and give you a few tips. 

Supergirl Nix08, what relaxer are you using these days?

I'm paging a number of ppl for you so you can get a good idea of what's being used. I'm no help since I'm salon relaxed.


----------



## coolsista-paris

nakialovesshoes said:


> After 2.5 years of being natural, I've decided to return to relaxed. I'll be back with pics as soon as I relax, which will hopefully be on Saturday.



we are waiting for this pics With pleasure


----------



## Saludable84

The mizani is good. I stopped using it because I wanted more texture actually. I used the lye and it can straighten if you want it to.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Saludable84 said:


> The mizani is good. I stopped using it because I wanted more texture actually. I used the lye and it can straighten if you want it to.



I love Mizani butter blend for sensitive scalp. It is the only relaxer that's consistent and I dont have to switch up. I think some just have a lot of build up and that's why it doesn't take, or need someone else to help them. Me and my SO do my relaxer together, so it has time to sit for the 20 minutes. It relaxes it straight but not bone straight thin hair which I hate.


----------



## Rnjones

Saludable84 Lilmama1011 divachyk  Thank u ladies. I will try either the mizani or design essentials depending on which I can find.  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine

My hair is going through something..it's definitely time for an extended chemical break. I need to get this breakage and shedding under control ASAP


----------



## Whimsy

I don't know if I've ever felt this way, but I feel like my hair isn't growing. Or at least not at it's usual rate.
I plan on touching it up and trimming around the end of next month, but maybe I'll wait a little longer. 
I definitely need to cut the kitchen asap tho. It looks a hot mess back there.


Does relaxing make color not 'take'?

I put darkest brown on my hair a couple weeks after perming, to bring the light colored top darker to match the rest of my hair.... and it's practically all gone now. It's light lookin again.  WTF?


----------



## emada

About a week post, can't wait to wash and then trim. I'm trimming on the 20th since it's the spring solstice  This one uneven part is annoying me! I'll be wigging it as the weather gets warmer, I've found 2 that look really cute.

Whimsy The only color I've used is semi permanent and that never lasts too long. Even henna didn't last very long for me.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Just relaxed yesterday


----------



## Lilmama1011




----------



## Nazaneen

Whimsy.. what kind of color did you use, semi, demi, or permanent?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lilmama1011

OoooOooOoo nice and silky!


----------



## Whimsy

Arlana girl! obvi I used permanent or I wouldn't be shocked and asking.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Thanks so much pre_medicalrulz


----------



## halfindian

Made my length check shirt.


----------



## divachyk

halfindian said:


> Made my length check shirt.



Gorgeous hair!


----------



## Whimsy

halfindian where do those lines hit? I can't read.
In the top pic it looks like you're at the bottom line!
Are you pulling your hair straight? I think you're closer than it appears on the bottom pic.


----------



## halfindian

Whimsy I marked out the main lengths (apl, bsl, wl). in the second pic it is pulled straight.


----------



## Rnjones

Lilmama1011  I just checked my local bss and they have the mizani butter blends sensitive scalp. Do u have to mix this relaxer or does sensitive scalp = no lye? Also do u just use the relaxer or do u use all the items in the system?  Is it safe to go back to no lye from lye? I also need to correct some areas from the previous relaxer. I saw on another site that u should not overlap lye with no lye. I know, mad questions. Everyone feel free to chime in. I've never been scared to relax my hair and now I'm over here nervous as he**  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

Rnjones said:


> Lilmama1011  I just checked my local bss and they have the mizani butter blends sensitive scalp. Do u have to mix this relaxer or does sensitive scalp = no lye? Also do u just use the relaxer or do u use all the items in the system?  Is it safe to go back to no lye from lye? I also need to correct some areas from the previous relaxer. I saw on another site that u should not overlap lye with no lye. I know, mad questions. Everyone feel free to chime in. I've never been scared to relax my hair and now I'm over here nervous as he**
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Rnjones it's no lye and you have to mix it. i only use the relaxer not the whole system. i have heard its not safe to go from lye to no lye as well but in the past i have done it with no problems.


----------



## jbwphoto1

nakialovesshoes said:


> After 2.5 years of being natural, I've decided to return to relaxed. I'll be back with pics as soon as I relax, which will hopefully be on Saturday.


 
Hi nakialovesshoes. I was thinking about doing the same when I got to a certain length, but this time self relaxing since I don't live near my old stylist. What made you decide?


----------



## nakialovesshoes

jbwphoto1 said:


> Hi @nakialovesshoes. I was thinking about doing the same when I got to a certain length, but this time self relaxing since I don't live near my old stylist. What made you decide?




jbwphoto1 - I don't even know where to begin. This is my 2nd time natural. My hair seems to thrive with chemicals but not so much natural. The longer it gets, the more it wants to loc, tangle, spiderweb, you name it. 

I find staples & then they turn on me. Life was soooo much easier when I was relaxed. Plus my hair was longer & healthier. And long, healthy hair has always been my goal. So I'm going back to my roots!


----------



## jbwphoto1

nakialovesshoes said:


> @jbwphoto1 - I don't even know where to begin. This is my 2nd time natural. My hair seems to thrive with chemicals but not so much natural. The longer it gets, the more it wants to loc, tangle, spiderweb, you name it.
> 
> I find staples & then they turn on me. Life was soooo much easier when I was relaxed. Plus my hair was longer & healthier. And long, healthy hair has always been my goal. So I'm going back to my roots!


 
nakialovesshoes, not long ago, I did blog post about how I never had a bad hair day when I was relaxed the first time.  This was after 15 plus years with the same stylist.  The problems didn't come until the stylist who handled my natural hair started with relaxers and then a first ever black rinse.  

I was thinking of self-relaxing when I got to a certain length, but now I think going once every 12 weeks or so to my old stylist and spending half a day with her would be the thing to do.  I'm sure we could incorporate some of the natural products I'm currently using along with my steamer after about week 6 of new growth.

Best to you.  Will be waiting for updates.


----------



## shasha8685

Note to self: using grease as a sealant? Yes.


----------



## mschristine

Just bought cassia obovata for my first henna experience. I didn't want color so that's why I chose Cassia instead of traditional henna. Can't wait until it gets here so I can try it out


----------



## Saludable84

jbwphoto1 said:


> nakialovesshoes, not long ago, I did blog post about how I never had a bad hair day when I was relaxed the first time.  This was after 15 plus years with the same stylist.  The problems didn't come until the stylist who handled my natural hair started with relaxers and then a first ever black rinse.  I was thinking of self-relaxing when I got to a certain length, but now I think going once every 12 weeks or so to my old stylist and spending half a day with her would be the thing to do.  I'm sure we could incorporate some of the natural products I'm currently using along with my steamer after about week 6 of new growth.  Best to you.  Will be waiting for updates.



Contrary to popular belief, you can use the same products on relaxed and natural hair. The only difference is protein usage in which you use more protein than natural, but not like you have to use everyday. My friend uses protein every 3-4 months and she is natural where I use protein every couple months. I find myself using mostly natural and handmade products with no problem though. 

You shouldn't have a problem, just have a good regimen.


----------



## Rnjones

Has anyone used the linange neutralizing conditioner with other relaxers?  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

divachyk said:


> @coolsista-paris, product packaging says it: Perfect to use anytime Removes calcium build-up Gently cleans and neutralizes Restores moisture In my opinion, it chelates (removes calcium), clarifies (cleans) and neutralizes. @bebezazueta do you agree?


 

Then if it does all 3 this is perfect ! it does clean my hair well, without stripping it and making ir all rough.

I really like it. As is says it nutralizes, i will use this for my next relaxer which is also ors product.


----------



## Saludable84

Rnjones said:


> Has anyone used the linange neutralizing conditioner with other relaxers?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes ma'am. It's the BEST!!!!!  Don't do a mid protein step with it though. 

I might go back to that as I like it better that using a shampoo though Motions NS is the only shampoo that I actually like after a relaxer.


----------



## PureSilver

Thanks divachyk


----------



## PureSilver

Disappointed that i don't have more growth, if i hadn't slacked off....


----------



## divachyk

coolsista-paris said:


> Then if it does all 3 this is perfect ! it does clean my hair well, without stripping it and making ir all rough.
> 
> I really like it. As is says it nutralizes, i will use this for my next relaxer which is also ors product.



coolsista-paris, cool 



PureSilver said:


> Disappointed that i don't have more growth, if i hadn't slacked off....



PureSilver, sorry about that -- are you sure it's growth not retention that's the issue?


----------



## PureSilver

I've pretty much retained all of my growth, my only issue has been ssk and plenty of them, i had minimal breakage but nothing that would cause me a great setback. Also i am just realizing that my left side was under processed and i believe thats the reason for my ssk. 

Maybe i could ask my stylist to do a corrective my next relaxer April 5th


----------



## BranwenRosewood

My hair needs more protein than I originally thought. I henna'd last week and mixed Komaza PS with my DC and my hair finally lost that over-moisturized feeling that I've been dealing with. It felt soft and strong afterwards. Since I'm going to try to stay in flat twists for 2 weeks at a time I might need to do light protein every time I remove them.


----------



## Saludable84

BranwenRosewood said:


> My hair needs more protein than I originally thought. I henna'd last week and mixed Komaza PS with my DC and my hair finally lost that over-moisturized feeling that I've been dealing with. It felt soft and strong afterwards. Since I'm going to try to stay in flat twists for 2 weeks at a time I might need to do light protein every time I remove them.



Light every couple of weeks sounds cool. I used to do that. You had me scared, I thought you were going to say medium.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Saludable84 said:


> Light every couple of weeks sounds cool. I used to do that. You had me scared, I thought you were going to say medium.



Do you know of any light protein treatments?


----------



## Lilmama1011

BranwenRosewood said:


> Do you know of any light protein treatments?



ors replenishing  conditioner BranwenRosewood


----------



## back2relaxed

Hello, does anyone have suggestions  for a moisture only daily moisturizer?  I'm recovering from protein overload,  and need to up my moisture.  I'm looking for store bought products.


----------



## Lilmama1011

back2relaxed said:


> Hello, does anyone have suggestions  for a moisture only daily moisturizer?  I'm recovering from protein overload,  and need to up my moisture.  I'm looking for store bought products.



as i am leave in, for a wetter one s curl


----------



## ChannieBoo3

Haven't been on this thread in a long time ! Currently 6 weeks post , gonna keep going until my hair annoys the hell outta me lol.. Having a hard time retaining moisture on my straight hair but moisture and sealing then loose braiding helps .


----------



## Saludable84

Lilmama1011 said:


> ors replenishing  conditioner BranwenRosewood



Aphogee 2 minute is good too.


----------



## sunnieb

Welp, my love affair with freshly relaxed hair is over.  Combed my hair this morning and my comb felt some resistance.  

Let the stretching begin!


----------



## gabulldawg

I never thought I'd see the day, but right now I'm on an indefinite relaxer break.  I have started back with wearing a wig so I don't see a point in relaxing right now. I still have a good bit of breakage/thinning on my temples from postpartum shedding and I'm hoping that eliminating the relaxer for a while will help with growing that back in. I plan to buy some black castor oil to also try.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Walked out the house in my week old celie plaits (thought I had my wig on). 5 minutes from work I prep my makeup in the mirror and see these plaits all over the place! Smh I quickly released them, bent upside down and shook my hair, and walked into work with a braidout. Smh Close call.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Walked out the house in my week old celie plaits (thought I had my wig on). 5 minutes from work I prep my makeup in the mirror and see these plaits all over the place! Smh I quickly released them, bent upside down and shook my hair, and walked into work with a braidout. Smh Close call.



What happened to the wig?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> What happened to the wig?



I left it on the sink. I was in a rush and thought I had already put it on.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Thanks Lilmama1011 Saludable84


----------



## coolsista-paris

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I left it on the sink. I was in a rush and thought I had already put it on.



lol oh my! you must have been in a real rush if you forgot it on the sink. there are days like that. at least second option was a cute braid out with all that lovely hair of yours ;-)


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I left it on the sink. I was in a rush and thought I had already put it on.



lol.........


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I left it on the sink. I was in a rush and thought I had already put it on.



Yeah, I suffer from that too.


----------



## Mahsiah

Saludable84 hair looks good in signature


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> Saludable84 hair looks good in signature



Thank you!!!!


----------



## L.Brown1114

mkay so I am texlaxed. The first time I did it I used an actual texlaxer...some popular brand I can't remember but my hair was healthy and my curls where nearly the same just relaxed and my hair stayed straight when flat ironed

then fast forward 4 months later and I texlaxed again but decided to use "just for me" and it straightened out the back of my hair and barely touched the front.

I got braids twice with a 3 week break and my hair has grown BUT I have really bad breakage and some hair strands vary in thickness like so. -----=====------=====-----

I am low porosity when I am natural but with chemicals I am not sure. My hair still takes a bit to get completely wet and most products still sit on top of it and it still loves being shampood and rinsed with warm water only and DC'd with heat on a regular. IDK what i'm doing wrong or what I need to change. I can't even find a good daily moisturizer because everything causes build up so i wind up having to co-wash every 3 days or so causing me to have to wear my hair curly which defeats the purpose of me texlaxing 

oh and I was thinking of BCing again....is this necessary??


----------



## Saludable84

L.Brown1114 said:


> mkay so I am texlaxed. The first time I did it I used an actual texlaxer...some popular brand I can't remember but my hair was healthy and my curls where nearly the same just relaxed and my hair stayed straight when flat ironed  then fast forward 4 months later and I texlaxed again but decided to use "just for me" and it straightened out the back of my hair and barely touched the front.  I got braids twice with a 3 week break and my hair has grown BUT I have really bad breakage and some hair strands vary in thickness like so. -----=====------=====-----  I am low porosity when I am natural but with chemicals I am not sure. My hair still takes a bit to get completely wet and most products still sit on top of it and it still loves being shampood and rinsed with warm water only and DC'd with heat on a regular. IDK what i'm doing wrong or what I need to change. I can't even find a good daily moisturizer because everything causes build up so i wind up having to co-wash every 3 days or so causing me to have to wear my hair curly which defeats the purpose of me texlaxing   oh and I was thinking of BCing again....is this necessary??



A Texturizer is slightly different from a texture softener (just for me) because some texturizers either use a thio chemical or lye. Texture softener a use no lye. So the mixing of the chemicals may be the problem. Try clarifying or chelating and see if that eliminates the dryness. 

If you had low po hair before, it really won't change much unless you don't neutralize properly. You just probably need to clarify or chelate and use some protein (stick with light to medium) and DC with heat again. You should be fine. You don't need DC again unless it's really that bad as it doesn't seem like you want to. 

For more help on low po hair though, check out the low porosity support thread. That should help with your low porosity problems.


----------



## Eiano

I am 2 months post relaxer and my hair is really taking off. Although I've been taking Biotin and MSM, I truly believe the difference is the sulphur mix i've been using.

YAY! Excited for May 1st to come!


----------



## Christa438

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Walked out the house in my week old celie plaits (thought I had my wig on). 5 minutes from work I prep my makeup in the mirror and see these plaits all over the place! Smh I quickly released them, bent upside down and shook my hair, and walked into work with a braidout. Smh Close call.


 
This made me lol . One morning I was was rushing for work. I had my makeup on, threw on my heels, and was headed out the door with my wig cap on-- NO wig! thank goodness my little girl brought it to my attention as I was about to step outside. She had a good laugh, mustve been a sight to see lol. Im so happy you can turn that around with your gorgeous hair and save the day.


----------



## NGraceO

I'm sick of dealing with my hair and really want a break from giving a ****.  but I know that's not possible. Even if I get braids, there's a lot of maintenance, unless I want a setback. Sigh.


----------



## Lilmama1011

NGraceO said:


> I'm sick of dealing with my hair and really want a break from giving a ****.  but I know that's not possible. Even if I get braids, there's a lot of maintenance, unless I want a setback. Sigh.



do low maintenance styles like tight curls so all you have to do is get up and shake it out , add a little oil or moisturize as well and go. tight curls can last a week or more depending on how you maintain it and you don't have to comb it until its time to wash NGraceO


----------



## quirkydimples

NGraceO

One word: buns

Two more words: spin pins


----------



## naija24

My ends are starting to snip off at the touch! I've been very stressed at work. 

Suggestions to reverse this? Or stop it entirely?? 

I'm trying to get into protective styles but it's been a challenge cuz I'm movin soon and trying to save money


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Christa438 said:


> This made me lol . One morning I was was rushing for work. I had my makeup on, threw on my heels, and was headed out the door with my wig cap on-- NO wig! thank goodness my little girl brought it to my attention as I was about to step outside. She had a good laugh, mustve been a sight to see lol. Im so happy you can turn that around with your gorgeous hair and save the day.



Lmbooooo!!!


----------



## Babygrowth

Two more weeks in this weave then its relaxer prep week then relaxer time... I...can't. ..wait!!!! I hope I have some good progress to show!


----------



## greenandchic

Christa438 said:


> This made me lol . One morning I was was rushing for work. I had my makeup on, threw on my heels, and was headed out the door with my wig cap on-- NO wig! thank goodness my little girl brought it to my attention as I was about to step outside. She had a good laugh, mustve been a sight to see lol. Im so happy you can turn that around with your gorgeous hair and save the day.


----------



## mschristine

I love cassia!!!!!!!! Love it! Love it! Love it!!! I applied it to dry hair a watches tv for a couple of hours. Then I shampooed it out with Shea moisture retention shampoo..my hair feels so good!!! I'm DCing right now with my bee mine deep conditioner and I can't believe how amazing my hair feels right now. I'm about 6 or 7 weeks post and my new growth is behaving right now. I'm going to be using cassia obovata as much as I can...can you tell that I love it?


----------



## Lilmama1011

naija24 said:


> My ends are starting to snip off at the touch! I've been very stressed at work.
> 
> Suggestions to reverse this? Or stop it entirely??
> 
> I'm trying to get into protective styles but it's been a challenge cuz I'm movin soon and trying to save money



green house


----------



## nakialovesshoes

divachyk said:


> Rnjones, I have been relaxed with Design Essentials Regular (lye) and Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp (low lye). I wouldn't say you should be worried but I felt there was a texture difference. The low lye areas was wavier than the lye areas. They were also drier. *HOWEVER*, I was not chelating my hair back then so that's likely the reason for the dryness. Regarding texture differences, I had those even when relaxed with lye. It happens.



divachyk - I just got my hair relaxed with the DE low lye Shea butter relaxer. Do I need to chelate & if so how often would u recommend? Sorry it's been over 8 years since my last relaxer & it was full lye so I didn't have any issues.



coolsista-paris said:


> we are waiting for this pics With pleasure



coolsista-paris I'm going to post some soon.



Saludable84 said:


> Contrary to popular belief, you can use the same products on relaxed and natural hair. The only difference is protein usage in which you use more protein than natural, but not like you have to use everyday. My friend uses protein every 3-4 months and she is natural where I use protein every couple months. I find myself using mostly natural and handmade products with no problem though.
> 
> You shouldn't have a problem, just have a good regimen.



Saludable84 I sure hope your theory about natural products is right. I have some Bask DCs that I def don't wanna part with. On another note, when I was relaxed many moons ago, I only used protein on touch up day which was every 3-3.5 months. How will I know if I need it this time?


----------



## divachyk

nakialovesshoes,  congrats!! Saludable84 is right, natural products work for relaxed hair. Most of my prods are natural prods. I clarify & chelate the first wash that's done at home after my salon relaxer (usually a week after my relaxer). I then clarify & chelate once monthly thereafter.


----------



## Saludable84

nakialovesshoes said:


> divachyk - I just got my hair relaxed with the DE low lye Shea butter relaxer. Do I need to chelate & if so how often would u recommend? Sorry it's been over 8 years since my last relaxer & it was full lye so I didn't have any issues.  coolsista-paris I'm going to post some soon.  Saludable84 I sure hope your theory about natural products is right. I have some Bask DCs that I def don't wanna part with. On another note, when I was relaxed many moons ago, I only used protein on touch up day which was every 3-3.5 months. How will I know if I need it this time?



I hear the bask works good. The cacao didn't work for me the way I would have liked but I have heard it works. The majority of the products I used are natural products, some for natural today, and it they work pretty well. 

You can use protein whenever you need it for that matter. That's what I've been doing.


----------



## NGraceO

Lilmama1011 said:


> do low maintenance styles like tight curls so all you have to do is get up and shake it out , add a little oil or moisturize as well and go. tight curls can last a week or more depending on how you maintain it and you don't have to comb it until its time to wash NGraceO





quirkydimples said:


> NGraceO  One word: buns  Two more words: spin pins



Thanks for the suggestions, ladies, but I'm in the most low-Maintanence style of all-Wigs. Lol. 

So I guess there is no solution to my problem- I just needed to vent....and I have to just suck it up.


----------



## quirkydimples

I hear you NGraceO

I bun pretty much everyday and I want less maintenance than that. I'm that hair lazy. Thought about wigs at the beginning of the year (even bought two), but changed my mind. I might revisit it this summer, but for now...good regi, boring style.


----------



## greenandchic

mschristine said:


> I love cassia!!!!!!!! Love it! Love it! Love it!!! I applied it to dry hair a watches tv for a couple of hours. Then I shampooed it out with Shea moisture retention shampoo..my hair feels so good!!! I'm DCing right now with my bee mine deep conditioner and I can't believe how amazing my hair feels right now. I'm about 6 or 7 weeks post and my new growth is behaving right now. I'm going to be using cassia obovata as much as I can...can you tell that I love it?



What do you mix your cassia mix with?


----------



## Saludable84

coolsista-paris

I owed you some pics. I attached pics of my seamless comb and my crown breakage. 

My hair is MBL and my crown breakage is SL.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Saludable84 said:


> coolsista-paris
> 
> I owed you some pics. I attached pics of my seamless comb and my crown breakage.
> 
> My hair is MBL and my crown breakage is SL.



your hair is still beautiful,  just baby that crown a lot.  massage some warm oil and make sure your hair is never dry Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

Lilmama1011 said:


> your hair is still beautiful,  just baby that crown a lot.  massage some warm oil and make sure your hair is never dry Saludable84



Girl, you don't understand; its been my mission. Its the thickest, driest and lowest porosity part of my hair and thats what caused the breakage. Its getting better, but very slowly.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Saludable84 said:


> Girl, you don't understand; its been my mission. Its the thickest, driest and lowest porosity part of my hair and thats what caused the breakage. Its getting better, but very slowly.



how often you moisturize and seal? Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

Lilmama1011 said:


> how often you moisturize and seal? Saludable84



Since I've gotten a good leave-in, I don't find a need to. Don't kill me. Leave-ins saved my life. Prior to that bright idea, 1-2x a week.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Saludable84 said:


> Since I've gotten a good leave-in, I don't find a need to. Don't kill me. Leave-ins saved my life. Prior to that bright idea, 1-2x a week.



see idc if my leave in is the bomb, the longest i will go is every other day.  i don't moisturize and seal when dry, i do it to keep it moisturized Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

Lilmama1011 said:


> see idc if my leave in is the bomb, the longest i will go is every other day.  i don't moisturize and seal when dry, i do it to keep it moisturized Saludable84



Argh. Yes ma'am. I will get back on it.


----------



## PureSilver

Visited my stylist yesterday to schedule my appointment for my next relaxer. Now i know my hair needs a lil work but some of the things she told me, you know i had to come check the LHCF experts first. First think she mentioned that had me questioning is that Vinegar is a hair treatment so i cannot strip my hair and then do the Aphogee 2 step treatment. Now i sometimes mix my shampoo with a little vinegar to remove all the build up but i was thinking i could cleanse my hair thoroughly(adding vinegar to my shampoo) then do the 2 step treatment so that the treatment can deeply penetrate my strands. My relaxer is in 2 weeks so i need to do this treatment asap.

Oh my hair ends are severely dry, I OD on heat last year while doing a DE strengthening treatment with the spray version of the treatment so my ends need work.

Secondly she said that IC Fantasia leave in treatment in the brown bottle should only be used once every 2 weeks and that it will mess up my hair. (i don't know about that)

Thirdly she said using CON nourishing conditioner after the Aphogee treatment is too much for my hair and will dry my hair out. When i asked her how will it damage my hair she said "i dont know how but i know its not good for your hair and will dry out your hair".

She said she will give me a protein and moisture treatment in 1 after my relaxer, when i asked her what she will be using to do that, she said "she cannot tell me what she'll be using but its good for my hair and no matter what she will never tell me". I told her NO THANK YOU i will take my own treatment because i need to know what is going into my hair and the only way i can do so is to take my own product. 

There is more, but all this is wearing me out to type. So ladies and those who i didn't mention. What is your take on this? lilmam1011 divachyk sunnieb Saludable84 Christa438 pre_medicalrulz


----------



## PureSilver

I am now using the raw Aloe Vera gel plant on my ends several times daily for the last few days. It has been an angel to my ends. I really love how moisturized and healthy they look. It also make my curls pop. Thank goodness i have A LOT of this in my back yard.


----------



## divachyk

PureSilver, is she the only stylist available in your area? I suggest you locate a different stylist. Some stylists are secretive about what products they use which is crazy but I've seen it happened on many occasions. Therefore, that part doesn't surprise me much although it concerns me that she wouldn't even give you a general idea. Most stylists that I've gone to that's been secretive have at least given me some general idea of what they are using. They didn't flat out say, not telling you. That's rude and unprofessional.

The harsh effects of using vinegar and protein doesn't make sense to me. I'm not of a scientific / chemist mind so perhaps there's a reaction that could happen but I've never heard of one. 

Does your hair like the Fantasia leave in? Is it a protein leave in? Was she trying to suggest it would dry and break the hair off? 

CON nourishing should be fine BUT CON nourishing adds buildup to some hair so yes, it could lead to dryness. 

In summary, I suggest finding another stylist if possible.


----------



## PureSilver

divachyk, thank you. For the most part, this will be my first time using it since relaxing. I used it as a natural and my hair liked it, but you know how it goes relaxed vs natural hair responds differently to products. I will research to see if IC Fantasia is a protein treatment.

With regards to the CON nourishing conditioner, i only plant to use this once weekly whaen i wash. I just wanted to combine it with the Aphogee balancing moisturizer to get my hair as moisturized as possible after the hard protein treatmen


----------



## Lilmama1011

PureSilver said:


> Visited my stylist yesterday to schedule my appointment for my next relaxer. Now i know my hair needs a lil work but some of the things she told me, you know i had to come check the LHCF experts first. First think she mentioned that had me questioning is that Vinegar is a hair treatment so i cannot strip my hair and then do the Aphogee 2 step treatment. Now i sometimes mix my shampoo with a little vinegar to remove all the build up but i was thinking i could cleanse my hair thoroughly(adding vinegar to my shampoo) then do the 2 step treatment so that the treatment can deeply penetrate my strands. My relaxer is in 2 weeks so i need to do this treatment asap.
> 
> Oh my hair ends are severely dry, I OD on heat last year while doing a DE strengthening treatment with the spray version of the treatment so my ends need work.
> 
> Secondly she said that IC Fantasia leave in treatment in the brown bottle should only be used once every 2 weeks and that it will mess up my hair. (i don't know about that)
> 
> Thirdly she said using CON nourishing conditioner after the Aphogee treatment is too much for my hair and will dry my hair out. When i asked her how will it damage my hair she said "i dont know how but i know its not good for your hair and will dry out your hair".
> 
> She said she will give me a protein and moisture treatment in 1 after my relaxer, when i asked her what she will be using to do that, she said "she cannot tell me what she'll be using but its good for my hair and no matter what she will never tell me". I told her NO THANK YOU i will take my own treatment because i need to know what is going into my hair and the only way i can do so is to take my own product.
> 
> There is more, but all this is wearing me out to type. So ladies and those who i didn't mention. What is your take on this? lilmam1011 divachyk sunnieb Saludable84 Christa438 pre_medicalrulz



The Con nourishing conditioner i definitely agree that won't be a good idea because they are both protein based and will dry or break the hair.  and like she Said ^ some stylists are secretive to what they put in your hair because they don't want you going out buying it and not coming to them for these treatments and giving your money to them but if you don't feel right not knowing or don't want to go to her strictly for it i wouldn't go. vinegar I'm assuming is acv right.  some say its a treatment because it balances the hair, imparts shine and makes it smooth but it doesn't do anything to my hair but clean it.  i hear some ladies use this to clarify before doing protein treatments.  if you have been doing this for your hair and it works continue to do it. i only clarify once a month and it just so happens moisture always falls on that day so i don't clarify before doing protein.  i  know nothing about fantasia  leave in sorry. i usually do the protein treatment before relaxing while some do it after relaxing but i follow up with moisture after relaxing as well as clarify and neutralize with ors aloe shampoo after relaxing because i use no lye so i get rid of the deposits it leaves.  if you had a bad feeling about her don't do it. you have to be comfortable because we don't want no i should've moments with setbacks  PureSilver


----------



## PureSilver

Lilmama1011 thank you. I will hold off on the CON nourishing conditioner. I think i'll try the leave in after relaxing but i definitely want to clarify before the Aphogee treatment. I just think with clean strands and scalp the treatment will penetrate better. 

I have already decided that i will take my own treatment based on how i see my hair responding to the Aphogee which i will hopefully do tomorrow.


----------



## Saludable84

PureSilver

Why not just clarify then do a treatment? If your gonna do the aphogee. I get the vinegar and it's use but depending on the hair type, it could just close the hair more. I know for me it closes my hair more. If it work for you do for it, but I don't see why not just clarify before the protein treatment. 

I have never used the CON, but I can only see it causing build-up. Try using something more moisturizing. 

Bring your own treatment afterward as well, but if you are going to do a hard treatment now, not sure I would suggest taking something more than medium to the salon. Even light will be good enough. And I don't particularly agree with mystery products so if you go to her, stick with your guns. Depending on how straight you go (or don't go) you might not even need all that afterwards. 

The IC is a good leave-in but what do you already use? If I tried to is it now, it would be too much. Don't get too protein happy, it might do more harm than good. It might be good for the ends, but you don't only care for the ends of your hair. Saying that in general, not to you.


----------



## PureSilver

Saludable84 I realize that my hair loves protein both as a natural and relaxed. Yes i will take a light protein to the salon, any suggestions please? Also i do go for bone straight and hoping to get a corrective done on my right side because its too curly and lopsided for my liking. what do you suggest for clarifying? I haven't used it IC yet but i will after i relax.


Lilmama1011 the CON Nourishing Conditioner on the bottle says it conditions and moisturizes, restores shine and body and provides heat protection. Its the old white and purple bottle one.


----------



## divachyk

PureSilver, somehow I thought you were using the new CON argan so yeah, I'm with Lilmama1011...may be too much protein. Many like Aphogee 2 minute. I like AO GPB or Ion Effective Care (red label) from Sally's.  ETA: I use whatever protein my stylist has on hand that day. I don't take my products with me to the salon. How do you know your hair won't like the 2 n 1 she uses? It always try their products first and then make moves from there. I don't just walk up in there with products in hand demanding use. While nothing is wrong with that, I just am trusting until given a reason not to. Are you certain she will use your products?


----------



## belletropjolie

Urgent question!

Is it a bad idea to relax my hair the same day I wash and condition (protein conditioner - Joico) it??

I had planned to relax this weekend but I have a couple events to attend so I just want to relax because I am 4 months post and my ng is crazy.

Would washing and relaxing in one day be too much manipulation? I feel like I read somewhere that it's best to wait a few days after washing to relax.


----------



## naturalagain2

belletropjolie - I think its a BAD idea to relax in the same day you have already washed it. Don't do it!


----------



## Christa438

@PureSilver

I rarely do vinegar rinses these days but I still like it from time to time after I relax. I always have to follow up with deep moisture cond. All I know about Fantasia IC is that I love their gel with sparkle lites. I'll let the other ladies weigh in on their experience with that leave-in (*My staples that work for my dry hair are NTM or ORS Girlz oil moistrzr mixed w/ water,Also Blue Magic has a Mango & Lime and a Tea Tree Oil that I think are really good too- tried the Argan oil, didnt like it-couldnt detangle smoothly... Im thinking of trying Yes to Carrots leave-in and other products, I just dont want to regret it).
I think a lot of ladies like CON, but I tried it a long time ago and used it up quickly and will not buy it again. The reason was not because it dried my hair out, but more that it did not have enough slip. I need A LOT of slip and moisture from my conditioners whether just co-washing or deep conditioning. Everyone hair is different, may be a hit for one and miss for another...
I have a problem with a stylist giving advice and then not being able to explain the reason why you should or shouldnt. If you want me to continue being a customer, "I dont know" is not a good response when I ask a question pertaining to my HAIR. And I definitely have a problem with a stylist using products and tools on my hair without me having knowledge about it or giving consent. I need to know EVERYTHING, every move she makes (lol... but seriously).


----------



## Saludable84

belletropjolie said:


> Urgent question!  Is it a bad idea to relax my hair the same day I wash and condition (protein conditioner - Joico) it??  I had planned to relax this weekend but I have a couple events to attend so I just want to relax because I am 4 months post and my ng is crazy.  Would washing and relaxing in one day be too much manipulation? I feel like I read somewhere that it's best to wait a few days after washing to relax.



It might irritate your scalp more and straighten the hair more because it's clean, but that all I can think of.


----------



## Christa438

*Belletropjolie*, even if you base your scalp extremely well, I would not do it. I've known people who have used that technique and still ended up with chemical burns in various spots on their head. One day is just too soon IMO, Some people say six weeks but I would wait two weeks at least ( I have done it in one week once before when I just couldnt wait and it seemed my relaxer didnt take At ALL).


----------



## divachyk

belletropjolie said:


> Urgent question!
> 
> Is it a bad idea to relax my hair the same day I wash and condition (protein conditioner - Joico) it??
> 
> I had planned to relax this weekend but I have a couple events to attend so I just want to relax because I am 4 months post and my ng is crazy.
> 
> Would washing and relaxing in one day be too much manipulation? I feel like I read somewhere that it's best to wait a few days after washing to relax.



As a general rule (per several stylists I've been too), the hair should not be washed within 72 hours of relaxer. Pores are open and burning may result. Keep in mind all scalps differ. Think sunnieb Nix08 cowash a day before but don't think they do it the same day.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> As a general rule (per several stylists I've been too), the hair should not be washed within 72 hours of relaxer. Pores are open and burning may result. Keep in mind all scalps differ. Think @sunnieb @Nix08 cowash a day before but don't think they do it the same day.



divachyk - girl, you know I have a cement scalp! 

I wash, cowash, scratch, errrythang right before a relaxer and never burn. 

I generally tell ladies to abide by the 72-hour rule!


----------



## Lilmama1011

belletropjolie said:


> Urgent question!
> 
> Is it a bad idea to relax my hair the same day I wash and condition (protein conditioner - Joico) it??
> 
> I had planned to relax this weekend but I have a couple events to attend so I just want to relax because I am 4 months post and my ng is crazy.
> 
> Would washing and relaxing in one day be too much manipulation? I feel like I read somewhere that it's best to wait a few days after washing to relax.



it is said to wait also because while washing you can irritate the scalp


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> As a general rule (per several stylists I've been too), the hair should not be washed within 72 hours of relaxer. Pores are open and burning may result. Keep in mind all scalps differ. Think sunnieb Nix08 cowash a day before but don't think they do it the same day.



Ive done it the next day. It didn't bother me, but I just based really well. I didn't have a problem.


----------



## belletropjolie

Thank you thank you ladies!!! I think I will definitely refrain just to be on the safe side


----------



## Nix08

Sorry for the late reply but yes..I've regularly cowashed the day before but I also don't advise anyone to do so 'just in case.'


----------



## PureSilver

Opps double post.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=18395


----------



## PureSilver

divachyk said:


> @PureSilver, somehow I thought you were using the new CON argan so yeah, I'm with @Lilmama1011...may be too much protein. Many like Aphogee 2 minute. I like AO GPB or Ion Effective Care (red label) from Sally's.  ETA: I use whatever protein my stylist has on hand that day. I don't take my products with me to the salon. How do you know your hair won't like the 2 n 1 she uses? It always try their products first and then make moves from there. I don't just walk up in there with products in hand demanding use. While nothing is wrong with that, I just am trusting until given a reason not to. Are you certain she will use your products?


I did ask her if i could take my own treatment and she said yes however there will be no reduced charge. If she cannot even give me an idea of the contents of her treatment. I'll pass because i can't have NO ONE jack up my hair after working so hard Ain't nobody got time for DAT! I'm leaning on the Aphogee 2min or CON intensive conditioner with argan oil.



Christa438 said:


> @PureSilver
> 
> Thank your for this, i will do a light protein treatment and start with the leave in after my relaxer. I did ask her if i could take my own treatment and she did say yes, however there will be no reduced cost. divachyk
> I rarely do vinegar rinses these days but I still like it from time to time after I relax. I always have to follow up with deep moisture cond. All I know about Fantasia IC is that I love their gel with sparkle lites. I'll let the other ladies weigh in on their experience with that leave-in (*My staples that work for my dry hair are NTM or ORS Girlz oil moistrzr mixed w/ water,Also Blue Magic has a Mango & Lime and a Tea Tree Oil that I think are really good too- tried the Argan oil, didnt like it-couldnt detangle smoothly... Im thinking of trying Yes to Carrots leave-in and other products, I just dont want to regret it).
> I think a lot of ladies like CON, but I tried it a long time ago and used it up quickly and will not buy it again. The reason was not because it dried my hair out, but more that it did not have enough slip. I need A LOT of slip and moisture from my conditioners whether just co-washing or deep conditioning. Everyone hair is different, may be a hit for one and miss for another...
> *I have a problem with a stylist giving advice and then not being able to explain the reason why you should or shouldnt. If you want me to continue being a customer, "I dont know" is not a good response when I ask a question pertaining to my HAIR. And I definitely have a problem with a stylist using products and tools on my hair without me having knowledge about it or giving consent. I need to know EVERYTHING, every move she makes (lol... but seriously).*



Totally agree with all the bolded, i may or may not go to her but if i do it may be my last. Thank you for the product suggestions too. Christa438


----------



## brownb83

Love my bangs but gotta grow them out for summer. Maybe i will do some layers. Co washing is my friend in the summer. And i'm to active outside not to.

I wanna wear curly rollersets but with a curly bang, i figure that would help me tranistion.

Something like this


----------



## Loving

I'm thinking of cutting my hair back to APL. It's BSL now. 

I'm getting bored with my hair. I mostly wear it in a bun because I work out 4-5x a week but I'm getting tired of the same hairstyles. My hair gets tangled when I do braidouts so thats a no no for me.

Any suggestions?


----------



## greenandchic

Loving said:


> I'm thinking of cutting my hair back to APL. It's BSL now.
> 
> I'm getting bored with my hair. I mostly wear it in a bun because I work out 4-5x a week but I'm getting tired of the same hairstyles. My hair gets tangled when I do braidouts so thats a no no for me.
> 
> Any suggestions?



How would you wear it at APL, especially since you bun it for working out?


----------



## Loving

^^^ Good question....I really don't know what the difference would be.

I'm just bored with it.


----------



## greenandchic

Loving said:


> ^^^ Good question....I really don't know what the difference would be.
> 
> I'm just bored with it.



I know what you mean about the buns because I stay in them.  I found a few YT videos on different bun variations that's been helpful...


----------



## quirkydimples

greenandchic

Ummm...share these videos of which you speak.

Pretty please.


----------



## mschristine

greenandchic said:


> What do you mix your cassia mix with?



I'm sorry, I swore I responded to this a few days ago. I just mixed it with warm water. It was my first time so I wanted to keep it as simple as possible. Next time I'll probably mix it with my cowash conditioner.


----------



## greenandchic

quirkydimples said:


> greenandchic
> 
> Ummm...share these videos of which you speak.
> 
> Pretty please.



Loving
----------------
LOL OK 

5 Min Simple Bun

Two Twist And A Bun 

Hair Tutorial: The Low Bun

Babilon Kay has a lot of other cute styles...


----------



## divachyk

PureSilver, back when I got a relaxer only, the price was pretty much the same as if I'd got the full out service. I'm sure they won't knock off any in price if I brought my products.


----------



## Loving

greenandchic Thanks so much!


----------



## quirkydimples

Thanks!

greenandchic


----------



## L.Brown1114

Saludable84 said:


> A Texturizer is slightly different from a texture softener (just for me) because some texturizers either use a thio chemical or lye. Texture softener a use no lye. So the mixing of the chemicals may be the problem. Try clarifying or chelating and see if that eliminates the dryness.
> 
> If you had low po hair before, it really won't change much unless you don't neutralize properly. You just probably need to clarify or chelate and use some protein (stick with light to medium) and DC with heat again. You should be fine. You don't need DC again unless it's really that bad as it doesn't seem like you want to.
> 
> For more help on low po hair though, check out the low porosity support thread. That should help with your low porosity problems.



thanks for answering!! guess my hair likes lye lol. I will stick with just using a texturizer and keeping my hair moisturized as much as possible along with soft protein treatments


----------



## Lilmama1011

i could never do a bun and still can't, even the videos where im like   its super easy.  it always comes out looking like a little knot or ball and not neat


----------



## Angelicus

I relaxed yesterday with the best relaxer on the planet: Linange Shea Butter Relaxer. It is so fantastic. I can go on and on about how it doesn't smell like relaxer, the smooth application, no need for mixing conditioner or oil in it... it got my hair straight (not bone straight) and my hair is soft to the touch! YES! WIN!


----------



## sunnieb

PureSilver - I missed your tag above!

Um, yeah that's messed up what your stylist did.  I hated when they wouldn't want to tell me what they are putting in my hair. 

How did it go?  Did you take your own products?  How is your hair?


----------



## greenandchic

Loving said:


> greenandchic Thanks so much!





quirkydimples said:


> Thanks!
> 
> greenandchic



Anytime!


----------



## PureSilver

sunnieb said:


> PureSilver - I missed your tag above!
> 
> Um, yeah that's messed up what your stylist did.  I hated when they wouldn't want to tell me what they are putting in my hair.
> 
> How did it go?  Did you take your own products?  How is your hair?



sunnieb I have another week to go before I relax. I'll relax somewhere between the 5th to the 8th of April. My hair is a thick jungle. I hardly look like I have a relaxer. I'm going to give it a nice PT and moisturizing DC treatment this weekend. I plan to trim my ends myself because she has been dying to trim my hair which I will NOT allow (I have hands I have eyes I mirrors and I have scissors). So no thank you to her for that. I plan to take my EVOO and my own after relaxer treatment and just maybe my own neutralizing shampoo.


----------



## Babygrowth

I'm thinking of trying the Linange shea butter relaxer. It has similar ingredients to my Silk Elements but seems like it may be better. Going through my notes I realized that last time my hair felt dry and it was from using the CHI silk infusion with that relaxer. This time I want new relaxer and I probably won't use the CHI. I wonder if I can find it on the ground. I know I said I was going to use ORS but idk.


----------



## belletropjolie

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to say thanks for your advice and 
Feedback. You probably helped prevent a setback. I relaxed my hair last night and it came out beautifully.

HOWEVER as my hair gets longer I am realizing how much more work it is and I think I will need to tweak my methods a bit. The relaxing process took entirely too long. I was so tired I couldn't go to a friends birthday party like i had planned because I was absolutely exhausted. I was 4 months post and just detangling through my ng and pre-parting  took hours (i was being gentle and being patient) not to mention the actuAl relaxing process. I used the half and half process.

I have a consultation this Tuesday with a stylist. I am considering relaxing at his salon if I get comfortable that his process is sound.

Anyway, i know the drill around here so Ive attached a couple pics. What length do you guys think I am? I got excited thinking Id hit MBL but I think Im probably closer to grazing BSL. What do you think?

Oh and please DO NOT QUOTE PICS. Thanks!


----------



## Saludable84

belletropjolie

You don't have on a bra but it does look MBL. Looks like you'll be WL soon too. 

Glad all went well for you.


----------



## belletropjolie

Thanks Saludable84! I am bad at estimatong my own length. I also have a tiny bit of shrinkage from previously underprocessing in the past so I may straighten in a few weeks to get a super accurate length reading.

On another note, I just realized I have a burn on my ear :-( i didn't realize there was a section of hair sitting on my ear. I had applied vaseline to that ear but the relaxr must have penetrated the vaseline. Time for tlc on that area. I think i will apply honey and vitamin e oil.

ETA: I think I may also experiment with stretching for shorter periods. The whole process to relax now feels cumbersome. I want my hair to be fun not feel like work. Also How much do I really benefit from 16 weeks as opposed to a 10 or 12 week stretch.

Sorry Im just musing out loud. Im nervous to change my regimen since it has  got me this far and gotten good results. I would rather make small tweaks. I should start a "what tweaks did you make along the way" thread for the longer hair ladies


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

It's been 5 weeks since I washed or combed my hair. Smh


----------



## divachyk

How have you been wearing your hair pre_medicalrulz?


----------



## divachyk

Dang I missed the pics belletropjolie - good luck with your consultation. I'm salon relaxed and it works well for me. Yes, I've had some hiccups but overall, it has been fine.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> How have you been wearing your hair pre_medicalrulz?



I'm too ashamed to admit it. I haven't been wearing it like anything. If that makes sense. It's matted from an old braid out. I'm using a clip to hide my ends and matts. lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm too ashamed to admit it. I haven't been wearing it like anything. If that makes sense. It's matted from an old braid out. I'm using a clip to hide my ends and matts. lol



oh heck no!!!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> It's been 5 weeks since I washed or combed my hair. Smh



no, no,no! what's wrong?!


----------



## naija24

what is a silk press? has anyone here done it?


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz, don't be ashamed. I went through a period like that sometime ago. I too ended up with matted hair. I had to chop my locks; I hope yours aren't that bad. You think you can detangle it? I'm sure you got this detangling thing down but Hawaiin Silky is used by some to remove dreads. I didn't know that when I had my matted locks....oil didn't help me one bit. I think oil made those stupid mattes lock up worse. Keep me (us) posted.


----------



## PureSilver

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Walked out the house in my week old celie plaits (thought I had my wig on). 5 minutes from work I prep my makeup in the mirror and see these plaits all over the place! *Smh I quickly released them, bent upside down and shook my hair, and walked into work with a braidout. Smh Close call*.



Oh the benefits of long gorgeous and beautiful hair . Can't wait for the day i have a close call like that. 



pre_medicalrulz said:


> I left it on the sink. I was in a rush and thought I had already put it on.


Ha Ha, i went through my gate once walking on the road, with only a stocking cap on my head. It was embarrassing.



divachyk said:


> @pre_medicalrulz, don't be ashamed. I went through a period like that sometime ago. I too ended up with matted hair. I had to chop my locks; I hope yours aren't that bad. You think you can detangle it? I'm sure you got this detangling thing down *but Hawaiin Silky is used by some to remove dreads.* I didn't know that when I had my matted locks....oil didn't help me one bit. I think oil made those stupid mattes lock up worse. Keep me (us) posted.



I wish i had known this last week Monday when i was hair product shopping since then i have removed too many dreads its frightening


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> what is a silk press? has anyone here done it?



Nope. But it sounds pretty.


----------



## Vtereece

Hello all
I've been a lurker her for a while I love everyone's hair.  I have used much if your advice thanks for that. I just wanted to share my first attempt at using curlformers.  My hair is huge today I kinda like it.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

naija24 said:


> what is a silk press? has anyone here done it?



I used to get them all the time when I lived in VA. My hair was bleached blonde and I was only texlaxing 2x per year. My hair was super healthy. It's basically a flat iron without all of the heavy products. My stylist used Design Essentials Silk Remedy or something like that. I have some in my stash. Silk press - silk wrap...same diff but some don't do the saran wrap part.

My stylist would sit me under a dryer for 15 mins and then blow my hair out. After that she would flat iron in small sections. Next she would wrap my hair around my head, cover it with saran wrap, and sit me under the dryer for 15 mins. 

My hair was gorgeous! That was back when the only brand I would use was design. Shoot I might have to revisit this since I'm stretching til Sept


----------



## PureSilver

Ms. Tiki what is your stretching technique for those long stretches? Please share


----------



## brownb83

Ms. Tiki said:


> I used to get them all the time when I lived in VA. My hair was bleached blonde and I was only texlaxing 2x per year. My hair was super healthy. It's basically a flat iron without all of the heavy products. My stylist used Design Essentials Silk Remedy or something like that. I have some in my stash. Silk press - silk wrap...same diff but some don't do the saran wrap part.
> 
> My stylist would sit me under a dryer for 15 mins and then blow my hair out. After that she would flat iron in small sections. Next she would wrap my hair around my head, cover it with saran wrap, and sit me under the dryer for 15 mins.
> 
> My hair was gorgeous! That was back when the only brand I would use was design. Shoot I might have to revisit this since I'm stretching til Sept



I actually just started doing this last week! It works.

- shampoo
- deep condish for 1 hour under dryer
- detangle
- apply serum to wet hair roots on down
- sit under dryer 15 mins
(Afterwards my hair is soft & fluffly)
- apply dime size serum to hair all over
- lightly blow dry with denman brush
- flat iron (orginal chi) in very small sections spray each section with oil sheen lol 

My hair is shiny and flowing. I am only 7 weeks post but so far so good.

Im not losing any more hair than when i rollerset either. I wear bantu knots or cute ponys inbetween.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

PureSilver said:


> Ms. Tiki what is your stretching technique for those long stretches? Please share



PureSilver I up my moisturizing and deep conditioning. I wash and cowash in braids. I try to use protective styles and low manipulation styles as much as possible. When I airdry, I separate my hair into four ponytails and band them at the roots. I definitely don't air dry with all of my hair out. If I don't put my hair in ponytails, I will pull all of my hair back, twist it up, add a clip and scarf. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## PureSilver

Ms. Tiki do you mind me asking, what do you use to moisturize and deep condition. Your faves and do you have fine hair?


----------



## PureSilver

ok, off to stalk your blog, What are you using to moisturize and deep condition.

ETA: I found all the info in your blog, thanks for sharing. I'm still trying to believe you are relaxed.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Finally washed and did a treatment. I have to find another solution to my wigs. Too much hair is killing my edges.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

PureSilver I just saw your tag. I'm glad you found it on the site. Yes ma'am, I am texlaxed. LOL!


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks

About to head to the salon for a touch up after 20 long weeks.  This was the hardest stretch I've ever had.   On top of that, my regular stylist isn't available and I have to have it done today.  I'm praying I don't end up bald.


----------



## Lilmama1011

RoseTintedCheeks said:


> About to head to the salon for a touch up after 20 long weeks.  This was the hardest stretch I've ever had.   On top of that, my regular stylist isn't available and I have to have it done today.  I'm praying I don't end up bald.



time it yourself


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Here's the link to a little length check video I did:http://magis.to/IzUnQVwFBwN5NjgPYnZLAno I'm so happy to be back on that creamy crack!!!!

Oh, please forgive the backrolls. I'm working on them!


----------



## bebezazueta

nakialovesshoes said:


> Here's the link to a little length check video I did:http://magis.to/IzUnQVwFBwN5NjgPYnZLAno I'm so happy to be back on that creamy crack!!!!  Oh, please forgive the backrolls. I'm working on them!



Your hair is gorgeous!  Thick, black & healthy!  Great job!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

bebezazueta said:


> Your hair is gorgeous!  Thick, black & healthy!  Great job!


bebezazueta Thanks! The color thing is really odd. As a natural I was hendigoing to get black hair. However the relaxer stripped all of the henna off. The relaxer turned brown during the process. And when it was all rinsed out I was left with dark hair. In the past as a relaxed head my hair was fairly dArk on its own. As a natural without the indigo, my hair was just plain dusty looking!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

If it's not against LHCF rules, can you ladies please post your fave relaxed hair blogs & IG accounts? TIA...


----------



## coolsista-paris

nakialovesshoes said:


> If it's not against LHCF rules, can you ladies please post your fave relaxed hair blogs & IG accounts? TIA...



im ready to lurk! lol


----------



## emada

Finally washed but it was a much simpler routine than I usually do! I'm at my mom's house and couldn't bring all 50-11 conditioners, oils, etc that I normally do. I pre-pooed with my Jason's vitamin E oil then washed with Suave's shea butter and almond. I'm DCing with Silk Elements olive oil moisturizing treatment. My hair feels great  Sometimes simple is all you need. 

On the other hand, I'm pretty sure the water in NY is softer than Philly.


----------



## NGraceO

Justgrowalready


----------



## Saludable84

NGraceO said:


> Justgrowalready



I haven't been on there in a while. I wish she would determine if she is going to transition or relax. I don't care either way, I'd just like to see a choice.


----------



## divachyk

nakialovesshoes, what are you looking for in a blog? Several of us in this thread are bloggers but I think we all bring a different aspect to the table so...it just depends what your ultimate goal is. There may be others but I have a blog as does Saludable84 and Ms. Tiki -- links to our blogs are in a siggies.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Thanks for the mention divachyk

nakialovesshoes Ebony also created a thread for relaxed bloggers. Divachyk is correct, it depends on what you are looking for in a blog. I'm a texlaxed hip length blogger who also talks beauty. I'm changing my format to include more hair posts. Feel free to stop by.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

divachyk said:


> nakialovesshoes, what are you looking for in a blog? Several of us in this thread are bloggers but I think we all bring a different aspect to the table so...it just depends what your ultimate goal is. There may be others but I have a blog as does Saludable84 and Ms. Tiki -- links to our blogs are in a siggies.



divachyk - I'm just looking for relaxed hair bloggers to follow for inspiration. Coming from the natural side, there were tons of blogger/social media inspiration being that natural hair is trending right now. However, it doesn't seem to be as much available as far as relaxed hair goes. I follow prettywitty77 & ulovemegz & a couple of others on IG.



Ms. Tiki said:


> Thanks for the mention divachyk
> 
> nakialovesshoes Ebony also created a thread for relaxed bloggers. Divachyk is correct, it depends on what you are looking for in a blog. I'm a texlaxed hip length blogger who also talks beauty. I'm changing my format to include more hair posts. Feel free to stop by.



Ms. Tiki Of course I'll be sure to follow both of you ladies!


----------



## divachyk

nakialovesshoes said:


> divachyk - I'm just looking for relaxed hair bloggers to follow for inspiration. Coming from the natural side, there were tons of blogger/social media inspiration being that natural hair is trending right now. However, it doesn't seem to be as much available as far as relaxed hair goes. I follow prettywitty77 & ulovemegz & a couple of others on IG.  Ms. Tiki Of course I'll be sure to follow both of you ladies!



nakialovesshoes....ITA on the focus being on natural. It's everywhere you turn. The relaxed community is not as vocal or active. There is a thread like Ms. Tiki mentioned that tracks all relaxed blogs. I don't have the link at the present. If you can't find it, let me know. I'm sure it's somewhere in my subscribed threads.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

nakialovesshoes here it the link to the thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=544425&highlight=relaxed+blogger


----------



## Mahsiah

bought a blow dryer


----------



## FelaShrine

if i put "something something blah blah relaxed hair" in youtube search..all i wanna see is videos of women with relaxed hair pertaining to the topic im looking for. i shouldnt end up with only 2 relaxedheads in the entire search.

aint that hard youtube. how is relaxed being confused for natural


----------



## PureSilver

emada said:


> Finally washed but it was a much simpler routine than I usually do! I'm at my mom's house and *couldn't bring all 50-11 conditioners, oils, etc that I normally do.* I pre-pooed with my Jason's vitamin E oil then washed with Suave's shea butter and almond. I'm DCing with Silk Elements olive oil moisturizing treatment. My hair feels great  Sometimes simple is all you need.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm pretty sure the water in NY is softer than Philly.



I'm going by my mom tomorrow and literally a second before reading this i was thinking of all the products i need to take with me to wash my hair and DC because i have a funeral on Sunday. I may just blow dry and do some Bantu knots.


----------



## mschristine

I am so over this extreme breakage. I did a hard protein treatment this morning with aphogee 2 step after I clarified my hair. Then I did a moisturizing DC with bee mine deep conditioner. I sprayed some aphogee green tea reconstructor, chi iron guard and used some john Frieda serum and then blow dried (btw my hair dryer is amazing...best purchase ever). I used chi silk infusion and flat ironed. I did a damn good job since I'm about 8 weeks post. I know the breakage is from my last relaxer so I'm going to stretch until the end of the year and reassess my hair then


----------



## emada

PureSilver said:


> I'm going by my mom tomorrow and literally a second before reading this i was thinking of all the products i need to take with me to wash my hair and DC because i have a funeral on Sunday. I may just blow dry and do some Bantu knots.



I literally only used the products available at my mom's house, including Suave shampoo and then the Silk Elements conditioner. I tell you my hair feels so soft and strong, and my breakage decreased drastically! It's almost too good to be true, which is why I'm thinking that the water must be different.


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> I am so over this extreme breakage. I did a hard protein treatment this morning with aphogee 2 step after I clarified my hair. Then I did a moisturizing DC with bee mine deep conditioner. I sprayed some aphogee green tea reconstructor, chi iron guard and used some john Frieda serum and then blow dried (btw my hair dryer is amazing...best purchase ever). I used chi silk infusion and flat ironed. I did a damn good job since I'm about 8 weeks post. I know the breakage is from my last relaxer so I'm going to stretch until the end of the year and reassess my hair then



Do you think you are using too much protein?


----------



## mschristine

^^^^No, needed it badly


----------



## Mahsiah

FelaShrine said:


> if i put "something something blah blah relaxed hair" in youtube search..all i wanna see is videos of women with relaxed hair pertaining to the topic im looking for. i shouldnt end up with only 2 relaxedheads in the entire search.
> 
> aint that hard youtube. how is relaxed being confused for natural



THANK YOU!


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> ^^^^No, needed it badly



But it's breaking so much I would think it's too much. Sorry, it's just breaking my heart to read it.


----------



## mschristine

Saludable84 said:


> But it's breaking so much I would think it's too much. Sorry, it's just breaking my heart to read it.



Oh no, it was breaking before I did all that. Once I finished, all of the breakage stopped.


----------



## FelaShrine

gonna do my first acv rinse tomorrow. cant wait


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> Oh no, it was breaking before I did all that. Once I finished, all of the breakage stopped.



Ohhhh. Ok. I was really worried! I'm glad it has stopped. What relaxer did you use?


----------



## AmiJay

I finally tried Ateyaa's regimen with Aphogee.  My hair came out really good. I kept saying I was going to try it, and now I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

AmiJay said:


> I finally tried Ateyaa's regimen with Aphogee.  My hair came out really good. I kept saying I was going to try it, and now I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner.



AmiJay - what is her regimen? Forgive my laziness - I don't feel like going on YT to look. I'll end up on there for hours.


----------



## mschristine

Saludable84 said:


> Ohhhh. Ok. I was really worried! I'm glad it has stopped. What relaxer did you use?



I used ORS no lye normal strength. I've used it several times before but for the past 2 years I've been using optimum salon care selections in normal strength and  I only went back to ORS because it doesn't process as fast and I can take my time. I guess I got a bad batch because my hair has not been the same since I used it. Breakage and unusual amount of shedding and nothing stopped it. The back of my hair looks awful. I know I neutralized a lot so that's not the issue


----------



## FelaShrine

^no lye requires alot of chelating and clarifying. no less than once a months. i'd even say twice. you also need to moisturize and seal often


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> I used ORS no lye normal strength. I've used it several times before but for the past 2 years I've been using optimum salon care selections in normal strength and  I only went back to ORS because it doesn't process as fast and I can take my time. I guess I got a bad batch because my hair has not been the same since I used it. Breakage and unusual amount of shedding and nothing stopped it. The back of my hair looks awful. I know I neutralized a lot so that's not the issue



Regardless to no lye claims I gave them up because of this exact issue. Even with changing relaxers, I never considered just one being a bad batch, even when I would go for a long time period without any issues. I would always get some kind of breakage, just not enough to be concerned. Eventually I just stopped with no lye because the up keep was too much, especially after I went through what your going through. Even after stretching, waiting and going to lye, the breakage did its damage and I was forever done with lye. 

I've always been scared of lye because people put that fear in you. Lye is strong so you shouldn't do it yourself.... I got over that quick after seeing a few YouTube videos.


----------



## Lilmama1011

FelaShrine said:


> ^no lye requires alot of chelating and clarifying. no less than once a months. i'd even say twice. you also need to moisturize and seal often



i don't have problems with no lye


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I swear y'all have me a little scared over here. I have the DE low lye & I was always an Affirm with Fiberguard girl (full lye) & I had absolutely no problems in the past.


----------



## Angelicus

I love how everyone's hair responds differently to the same product or type of product! For example, My hair hates no-lye relaxers.... tore my hair up. 

Anyhoo, I am thinking about a change. The left, top quadrant of my hair is thicker and shorter than the other quadrants. No matter how many times I try to cut it to get it even, it always remains shorter and thicker. I even tried relaxing that section first before all the other sections to get it to process longer-- but to no avail. I'm going to keep wearing it curly to hide the difference.

Also, I keep on forgetting to take pictures, lol


----------



## mschristine

FelaShrine said:


> ^no lye requires alot of chelating and clarifying. no less than once a months. i'd even say twice. you also need to moisturize and seal often



I moisturize and seal twice a day everyday and I I also chelate once a month.. That's never been the issue


----------



## mschristine

Saludable84 said:


> Regardless to no lye claims I gave them up because of this exact issue. Even with changing relaxers, I never considered just one being a bad batch, even when I would go for a long time period without any issues. I would always get some kind of breakage, just not enough to be concerned. Eventually I just stopped with no lye because the up keep was too much, especially after I went through what your going through. Even after stretching, waiting and going to lye, the breakage did its damage and I was forever done with lye.  I've always been scared of lye because people put that fear in you. Lye is strong so you shouldn't do it yourself.... I got over that quick after seeing a few YouTube videos.



My hair needs a break from relaxing anyway. I'm not transitioning but I do need a break


----------



## Saludable84

mschristine said:


> My hair needs a break from relaxing anyway. I'm not transitioning but I do need a break



I hear ya, that's why I'm going 20 weeks now.


----------



## AmiJay

nakialovesshoes
I did an overnight moisture dc first.  The rest is her reggie.  I didn't use the Aphogee shampoo.  I also used a different mousse and the Sally's GVP Silk Infusion knock off.  
-Wash hair once a week with Aphogee shampoo for damaged hair
-Use 2 minute reconstructor (i use this as my conditioner)
-Spray the Aphogee keratin and green tea restructuriser (i cant spell it!)
-The spray in the Aphogee leave-in conditioner
-Then add the Keracare foam wrap lotion
-Then i add chi-silk infusion
-The i let my hair air-dry
-After my hair is dry (sometimes when i get tired of waiting for it to dry, i blowdry the rest)i begin to flat-iron it. After it is all flat-ironed, i use a curling iron (i do big curls,so as not to overload my hair with heat) to give it a little bit of bounce 
-Then i wrap my hair (sometimes i leave it in a wrap all day if I'm not going out), tie a silk scarf around my hair, then i put a wig cap on top, just to make it tight, so the silk scarf doesn't fall off when i sleep.

I could never get my flatirons to look shop quality but this reg finally gave me that swang I love. This will allow me to wash every two weeks while stretching.  I'm tired of looking so rough so I'm using heat to get through.


----------



## greenandchic

Silly question, but does lye relaxer expire? I have a container for Silk Elements Olive Oil relaxer purchased and first used in early February. I probably won't relax my hair for another month or so and wonder if I should just purchase another container then...

How long do you keep your lye relaxers?


----------



## Saludable84

greenandchic said:


> Silly question, but does lye relaxer expire? I have a container for Silk Elements Olive Oil relaxer purchased and first used in early February. I probably won't relax my hair for another month or so and wonder if I should just purchase another container then...  How long do you keep your lye relaxers?



Some say yes. I just keep them til I use them up. I usually use a tub within a year though.


----------



## greenandchic

Saludable84 said:


> Some say yes. I just keep them til I use them up. I usually use a tub within a year though.



1 year sounds reasonable.


----------



## FelaShrine

how do yall do away with sweat salt after working out, people keep saying they cowash after working out since sweat/salt is drying to the head and causes breakage. i get that but i dont believe people are cowashing after every workout session esp relaxedheads..


----------



## Lilmama1011

FelaShrine said:


> how do yall do away with sweat salt after working out, people keep saying they cowash after working out since sweat/salt is drying to the head and causes breakage. i get that but i dont believe people are cowashing after every workout session esp relaxedheads..



i don't sweat in my head or at least to notice only slightly on my edges


----------



## divachyk

FelaShrine, I sweat in my head if I go real hard as I typically do. I don't cowash after each session. I just roll with it until my hair feels too crispy and crunchy. I then co-cleanse or co-wash. I really try to avoid co-washing since I'm low porosity as it had little benefit to my hair. My hair needs heat to open the cuticles to make product work.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

FelaShrine - like divachyk, I roll with it, too. Most of my sweating occurs around my edges. I do plan on investing in one of those save my do bands from Nicole Kudjoe.


----------



## divachyk

nakialovesshoes said:


> FelaShrine - like divachyk, I roll with it, too. Most of my sweating occurs around my edges. I do plan on investing in one of those save my do bands from Nicole Kudjoe.



My friend loves hers but she isn't on a HHJ so it's hard getting all the juicy deets about its goodness. She's not local to me for me to actually see it at work. nakialovesshoes


----------



## Saludable84

FelaShrine said:


> how do yall do away with sweat salt after working out, people keep saying they cowash after working out since sweat/salt is drying to the head and causes breakage. i get that but i dont believe people are cowashing after every workout session esp relaxedheads..



If your sweating that much your working out too hard. 

I only had the problem around the edges as well. If my scalp did sweat, I would just wear my hair out until it dried. When I work out though, I just keep it in a bun to reduce the sweating affects.


----------



## Eiano

Saludable84 said:


> If your sweating that much your working out too hard.
> 
> I only had the problem around the edges as well. If my scalp did sweat, I would just wear my hair out until it dried. When I work out though, I just keep it in a bun to reduce the sweating affects.



Actually that is false...
Sweat has absolutely nothing to do with the intensity of a workout...


----------



## Lilmama1011

Eiano said:


> Actually that is false...
> Sweat has absolutely nothing to do with the intensity of a workout...



some can sweat easily.  like it takes a lot for me to have noticeable sweat but i could be working out just as hard as the next man


----------



## FelaShrine

Thanks girls 



divachyk said:


> FelaShrine, I sweat in my head if I go real hard as I typically do. I don't cowash after each session. I just roll with it until my hair feels too crispy and crunchy. I then co-cleanse or co-wash. I really try to avoid co-washing since I'm low porosity as it had little benefit to my hair. My hair needs heat to open the cuticles to make product work.



whats your thoughts on using dry shampoo sprays in between? just a little for the sweat?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

When I worked closely with a personal trainer 4X a week I would still only wash one a week. But then again I was wearing wigs.


----------



## Saludable84

Eiano said:


> Actually that is false... Sweat has absolutely nothing to do with the intensity of a workout...



Sorry, my scalp doesn't sweat when I work out and I workout pretty hard....


----------



## divachyk

FelaShrine said:


> Thanks girls  whats your thoughts on using dry shampoo sprays in between? just a little for the sweat?



FelaShrine, I tried using baby powder, it didn't do jack. I might have used too much. It supposedly absorbs sweat. Save your time and effort. I think EnExitStageLeft has used dry shampoo. 

Are you having issues Fela?


----------



## divachyk

Lilmama1011 said:


> some can sweat easily.  like it takes a lot for me to have noticeable sweat but i could be working out just as hard as the next man



I sweat easily all over.  Lilmama1011


----------



## greenandchic

FelaShrine said:


> how do yall do away with sweat salt after working out, people keep saying they cowash after working out since sweat/salt is drying to the head and causes breakage. i get that but i dont believe people are cowashing after every workout session esp relaxedheads..



I lift heavy weights most of the time and though I sweat, I mostly sweat round my temples. I may oil or butter up that area before going to the gym.  When I do HIIT I do it on my wash days which is about twice a week since I do sweat a lot then.


----------



## quirkydimples

Saludable84

You're lucky you don't sweat much. I sweat easily all over like divachyk but especially in my head. It's one of the reasons my hair isn't down very often; I exercise (usually running outside) before work so there's no time to let it dry. 

My knee is wonky at the moment, so I just started lifting weights. Since I don't sweat as much when lifting maybe I'll wear fewer buns...

Nah...


----------



## Saludable84

quirkydimples said:


> Saludable84  You're lucky you don't sweat much. I sweat easily all over like divachyk but especially in my head. It's one of the reasons my hair isn't down very often; I exercise (usually running outside) before work so there's no time to let it dry.  My knee is wonky at the moment, so I just started lifting weights. Since I don't sweat as much when lifting maybe I'll wear fewer buns...  Nah...



I do sweat in the more embarrassing places, but my head keeps surprisingly cool. I just get the temple action. But I read in women's health I beeline that leaving it in a bun and not touching the hair until it's dry regardless if you sweat or not is supposed to help maintain the hair and minimize breakage.


----------



## sunnieb

Seeing yet another uptick in natural=good; relaxed hair=bad bs threads. 

I'm just sayin'  I see ya'll.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## FelaShrine

divachyk said:


> FelaShrine, I tried using baby powder, it didn't do jack. I might have used too much. It supposedly absorbs sweat. Save your time and effort. I think EnExitStageLeft has used dry shampoo.
> 
> 
> Are you having issues Fela?



dealing with setback so im trying to do whatever possible to retain. 2 weekspost and hearing mess about sweat/salt causing breakage got me a tad paranoid. then i looked up some yt vids and people talking about oh i cowash after working out. lol and im thinking how does one do that if they work out more than 3 times a wk. iono. 

i do have bastita dry shampoo..though i dont see much about such products on the board


----------



## Saludable84

FelaShrine said:


> dealing with setback so im trying to do whatever possible to retain. 2 weekspost and hearing mess about sweat/salt causing breakage got me a tad paranoid. then i looked up some yt vids and people talking about oh i cowash after working out. lol and im thinking how does one do that if they work out more than 3 times a wk. iono.  i do have bastita dry shampoo..though i dont see much about such products on the board



You know most of these women don't really view dry shampoo as something we should use. It's dry shampoo; to me it's not cleaning the hair for something that is shampoo. But I won't say I have not searched for one  

When I was doing hard workouts pre-pregnancy, I did want one because there were times when I would push myself and my scalp would sweat a little. But as long as I left my hair alone until it dried, I didn't experience breakage. I guess it depends on how much you sweat as I don't think a little sweat will cause much damage but bad sweating just might need some light cleansing.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

FelaShrine

I have used dry shampoo. I liked it alot. It really does dissolve the access oil. It help me prolong my straighten hair by a week. Just remember a little goes a VERY long way. 

HTH


----------



## destinyseeker

EnExitStageLeft said:


> FelaShrine  I have used dry shampoo. I liked it alot. It really does dissolve the access oil. It help me prolong my straighten hair by a week. Just remember a little goes a VERY long way.  HTH


  What brand did you use? Because I used treseme and it started out good but  ended up with... a tragic setback which started my healthy hair journey.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

sunnieb said:


> Seeing yet another uptick in natural=good; relaxed hair=bad bs threads.
> 
> I'm just sayin'  I see ya'll.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



sunnieb - this comment made me laugh a little. When I told DH that I was going back to the relaxer, the 1st thing he said was, "Those natural chicks are coming for you!" LOL

I'm hoping to do a YT channel/blog in the near future & when I mentioned it, I was told that I need to be ready to defend my position against the natural nazis but I can't understand why they'd be watching a relaxed video, much less commenting.

True, everyone is entitled to their opinions but I'm so sick of the thought process that any hair, be it chemical or natural, is "better". Sigh...


----------



## sunnieb

nakialovesshoes  - Can't wait to see your YT channel! 

I really want the board to get back to everybody just concentrating on growing some healthy hurrrr!


----------



## MileHighDiva

nakialovesshoes

Just do your thing and don't worry about those people.  

I follow three relaxed heads on YT, even though I'm a flexible natural.  Why?  Because they have healthy hair care practices that are applicable to anyone, regardless of whether their hair is chemically treated or not.

Also, it's nice to be able to refer people IRL that are relaxed, to a YTer that is not going to go off the reservation with bad advice/practices 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## jessicarabbit

I hope that when I virgin relax my hair its long enough to bun...i really dont wanna relax and realize i cant style it.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I'm nervous about giving myself my first relaxer touch-up. Both times I've self-relaxed was on virgin hair. 

I was going to relax at 12 weeks on May 18 because I have 2 events to go to in May and June but I might wait until 16-18 weeks to give myself more room to work with. I'm pretty good with a flatiron so I know my hair won't be looking a mess by stretching this long. 

I hope my new growth doesn't give me any problems. I think I can handle it since I've been natural twice now.


----------



## coolsista-paris

BranwenRosewood said:


> I'm nervous about giving myself my first relaxer touch-up. Both times I've self-relaxed was on virgin hair.  I was going to relax at 12 weeks on May 18 because I have 2 events to go to in May and June but I might wait until 16-18 weeks to give myself more room to work with. I'm pretty good with a flatiron so I know my hair won't be looking a mess by stretching this long.  I hope my new growth doesn't give me any problems. I think I can handle it since I've been natural twice now.



im also afraid of self touching up. my virgin relaxer was les say 1st december (it wad actually 28th november). 
ive stretched very well in my opinion 

i have fine hair and it could be hard to tell the new groWth!!! thats my problem.
plus i will be using lye this time. i think i might do the half and half method + twist my hair in small sections to apply faster.


----------



## coolsista-paris

sunnieb said:


> Seeing yet another uptick in natural=good; relaxed hair=bad bs threads.  I'm just sayin'  I see ya'll.  Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



everyone should just mind their own freaking hair!

whats up with this stupid natural vs relaxed thing. ridiculous ( some of those naturals were ONCE RELAXED).....

im relaxed from 6 years natural, if i feel lîke swiching back i can just do it, its my hair and k dont care about what people say.

bus its annoying all this fight..... jeezzzzz lol


----------



## NGraceO

BranwenRosewood said:


> I'm nervous about giving myself my first relaxer touch-up. Both times I've self-relaxed was on virgin hair.  I was going to relax at 12 weeks on May 18 because I have 2 events to go to in May and June but I might wait until 16-18 weeks to give myself more room to work with. I'm pretty good with a flatiron so I know my hair won't be looking a mess by stretching this long.  I hope my new growth doesn't give me any problems. I think I can handle it since I've been natural twice now.



I was scared of this as well. My biggest advice, from personal experience, is since you are accustomed to relaxing lots of Virgin hair, stretch longer to give you more to play with. My first touch up, I had stretched six months, and had three inches to relax, so I felt more comfortable.

 Relaxing with less new growth requires much more precision and technique to avoid overlap, IMO. I realized this my second touch up (that I performed at 12 weeks post) that I butchered. ;( I have recovered since then, but only because I've improved my practice and selected better tools to relax with. GOOD LUCK!! HTH


----------



## NGraceO

coolsista-paris said:


> im also afraid of self touching up. my virgin relaxer was les say 1st december (it wad actually 28th november). ive stretched very well in my opinion   i have fine hair and it could be hard to tell the new groWth!!! thats my problem. plus i will be using lye this time. *i think i might do the half and half method + twist my hair in small sections to apply faster.*



Great methods! They should really help. Something I did to help with finding the line of demarcation: I cowashed my hair in previously detangled plaits (a week before relaxing) , which of course shrunk up the new growth. I then wore those plaits until it was time to twist it up on relaxer day.


----------



## Saludable84

coolsista-paris said:


> im also afraid of self touching up. my virgin relaxer was les say 1st december (it wad actually 28th november). ive stretched very well in my opinion   i have fine hair and it could be hard to tell the new groWth!!! thats my problem. plus i will be using lye this time. i think i might do the half and half method + twist my hair in small sections to apply faster.



BranwenRosewood

That first time is hard but the first time is the hardest. Research on YT as many women as possible. I use the half and half method. Takes a while, but it's worth it. Stretching for longer, if you can, also works in your favor as it will help you to determine the NG from the rest of the hair. 

What makes it a lot easier for me is having everything ready so that once I start, nothing can stop me intentionally.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

coolsista-paris said:


> im also afraid of self touching up. my virgin relaxer was les say 1st december (it wad actually 28th november).
> ive stretched very well in my opinion
> 
> i have fine hair and it could be hard to tell the new groWth!!! thats my problem.
> plus i will be using lye this time. i think i might do the half and half method + twist my hair in small sections to apply faster.



I plan to use lye for the first time too.



NGraceO said:


> I was scared of this as well. My biggest advice, from personal experience, is since you are accustomed to relaxing lots of Virgin hair, stretch longer to give you more to play with. My first touch up, I had stretched six months, and had three inches to relax, so I felt more comfortable.
> 
> Relaxing with less new growth requires much more precision and technique to avoid overlap, IMO. I realized this my second touch up (that I performed at 12 weeks post) that I butchered. ;( I have recovered since then, but only because I've improved my practice and selected better tools to relax with. GOOD LUCK!! HTH





Saludable84 said:


> @BranwenRosewood
> 
> That first time is hard but the first time is the hardest. Research on YT as many women as possible. I use the half and half method. Takes a while, but it's worth it. Stretching for longer, if you can, also works in your favor as it will help you to determine the NG from the rest of the hair.
> 
> What makes it a lot easier for me is having everything ready so that once I start, nothing can stop me intentionally.



Thanks for the advice ladies! When I first relaxed, I always planned to stretch 6 months but since I did my virgin relaxer in February I was going to do my touch-up in July so I could be on a January/July schedule. I don't know why I was going to relax in May but I've changed my mind about that. I will relax on July 6 which will be 18 weeks post.

I was reading about JGA's relaxer process and I'm going to do something similar to her. I also plan to pre-part and twist a few days before I touch-up.


----------



## emada

I've used the half and half method as well even though it takes a while. I doubt I would be able to apply to my whole head and smooth enough in the required time. Definitely have everything prepped and ready to go so you don't get side tracked. YT videos were key (along with SistaSlick's articles).

I also pre-parted for the first time during my last relaxer. I found it really helped cut down on application time and gave me better and even results


----------



## BranwenRosewood

I think I might experiment with adding silicones to my regimen. I only moisturize on wash day, which is once or twice a week, so my biggest concern about using cones (product won't penetrate to re-moisturize) is void. I don't think my hair ever hated them but they weren't my friend when I was natural since I wet my hair almost daily. I don't think my hair is as picky as I like to think it is. 

I'm trying to find a recipe for a silicone serum since I have a bottle of dimethicone and a bottle of cyclomethicone in my stash. I have some SAA and keratin I could add so I might need to make two versions: an all oil serum and a heat protectant with a lotion-like consistency.


----------



## NGraceO

BranwenRosewood said:


> I plan to use lye for the first time too.  Thanks for the advice ladies! When I first relaxed, I always planned to stretch 6 months but since I did my virgin relaxer in February I was going to do my touch-up in July so I could be on a January/July schedule. I don't know why I was going to relax in May but I've changed my mind about that. I will relax on July 6 which will be 18 weeks post.  I was reading about JGA's relaxer process and I'm going to do something similar to her. I also plan to pre-part and twist a few days before I touch-up.



I love this. JGA informed a lot of my relaxer process as well. That pre-parting is golden, esp. for touch ups.   

Also, this past relaxer touch up, I used a spatula tool for the first time instead of a dye brush, and it was ammmmazing. Helped SO much with precision.


----------



## Babygrowth

Got my aqua sprush and Mizani Butter Blends relaxer in the mail. Its almost time. I will do my relaxer prep and go ahead and pre part so all I have to do is base twice and apply! Soooo excited!


----------



## greenandchic

coolsista-paris said:


> everyone should just mind their own freaking hair!
> 
> whats up with this stupid natural vs relaxed thing. ridiculous *( some of those naturals were ONCE RELAXED)*.....
> 
> im relaxed from 6 years natural, if i feel lîke swiching back i can just do it, its my hair and k dont care about what people say.
> 
> bus its annoying all this fight..... jeezzzzz lol



Exactly! 




coolsista-paris said:


> im also afraid of self touching up. my virgin relaxer was les say 1st december (it wad actually 28th november).
> ive stretched very well in my opinion
> 
> i have fine hair and it could be hard to tell the new groWth!!! thats my problem.
> plus i will be using lye this time. i think i might do the half and half method + twist my hair in small sections to apply faster.



Like Saludable84 mentioned, 1/2 and 1/2 is the way to go. I did it on my touchup back in February and wish I would have done it on my virgin hair back in December. Also the fact that my hair is 3c in the front and 4a in the back makes it easier  for me when I break that section in half.  The part that time consuming is the detangleing, sectioning, pinning/clipping and covering.


----------



## Mahsiah

coolsista-paris said:


> everyone should just mind their own freaking hair!
> 
> whats up with this stupid natural vs relaxed thing. ridiculous ( some of those naturals were ONCE RELAXED).....
> 
> im relaxed from 6 years natural, if i feel lîke swiching back i can just do it, its my hair and k dont care about what people say.
> 
> bus its annoying all this fight..... jeezzzzz lol



people need lives. it's 2014. I actually think it's insecurity tbh.


----------



## Saludable84

Mahsiah said:


> people need lives. it's 2014. I actually think it's insecurity tbh.



I've been said this. I just mind my own business now. My hair is thriving, why do I care what anyone else thinks?


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Saludable84 said:


> I've been said this. I just mind my own business now. My hair is thriving, why do I care what anyone else thinks?



Saludable84 I love your progress pics on your blog!


----------



## PureSilver

Relaxing tomorrow 1 day shy of 20weeks post and i'm sooooooooooooooo excited. My birthday is Sunday so i'll post pics. I'm going to the salon and i really hope its not a nightmarE.

Scheduling my next relaxer for August 30th.


----------



## Saludable84

nakialovesshoes said:


> Saludable84 I love your progress pics on your blog!



Teehee thank you. Girl I'm working HARD over here!


----------



## sunnieb

I want to re-create the look I have in my avi, but I can't remember how many bantu knots I need and I don't know where I posted the details....erplexed


----------



## divachyk

I have a silk bonnet giveaway on my blog. Visit and enter!


----------



## mrsrivers

Just wanted to give a quick thanks to all you ladies. I've been dealing with severely damaged relaxed hair for about 2-3 years now. 

I think I'm finally on the right track to healthier hair:
*Little to No heat*
*Moisturizing and Sealing Properly*
*Adding Protein to my regime*

I have gone from getting relaxers every 6 weeks to every 9 weeks now. I know you ladies stretch much longer and that's my goal as well. I actually just started incorporating Vatika Coconut Oil and JBCO and I'm hoping it will help keep my new growth soft and manageable so I'm able to stretch longer. It's working so far. 

Anyway, thanks for the tips!


----------



## Saludable84

Your very welcome. You know were all about health over here. Glad your enjoying your hair.


----------



## halfindian

PureSilver wow you go girl!! 20 weeks I can only dream!!!


----------



## halfindian

Can someone kindly remind me why it is important to tie your head at night. I've been falling asleep without my head tie recently. Sigh.


----------



## jenjen33033

It's important to tie your hair up at night for at least 2 reasons. 
1) it protects your hair from the drying effects of the air (air conditioners, fans, etc).
2) it protects your hair from rubbing against fabrics that take the moisture out of it and that could cause your ends to fray.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

oops lol......


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Lilmama1011 said:


> baked chicken, beans and corn



Is this supposed to be in the HF?


----------



## Lilmama1011

BranwenRosewood said:


> Is this supposed to be in the HF?



omg lol, i didn't notice where i was lol, it was suppose to be in what's for dinner lol BranwenRosewood


----------



## PureSilver

halfindian said:


> @PureSilver wow you go girl!! 20 weeks I can only dream!!!



halfindian, it was a nightmare. I lost my cool and let the stylist and her assistant have it. I aint going back there!

My spiral/drop curls came out ok, it suits my face but i lost progress and i'm furious about that. VERY FURIOUS!

Pics will come after Sunday when all the curls are gone.


Next relaxer is August 20. If you would like i could be you buddy and i'll see if i can help you lengthen your stretches. Next year i aim for relaxing 2X for the year.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

PureSilver said:


> @halfindian, it was a nightmare. I lost my cool and let the stylist and her assistant have it. I aint going back there!
> 
> My spiral/drop curls came out ok, it suits my face but i lost progress and i'm furious about that. VERY FURIOUS!
> 
> Pics will come after Sunday when all the curls are gone.
> 
> 
> Next relaxer is August 20. If you would like i could be you buddy and i'll see if i can help you lengthen your stretches. Next year i aim for relaxing 2X for the year.



PureSilver

What happened?


----------



## brownb83

Relaxing on wednesday or tuesday @ 9 weeks post. I started taking Diatomaceous earth and between that and exercising/diet i have a small afro.

However i cant have color and a relaxer. :-\. I got it out my system thought. I will stick to black rinses for my hair. My bangs have no color and its a huge difference between that hair and my colored & relaxed hair.


----------



## Renewed1

Went from texlaxed to fully relaxed. I used vitale no lye to get my hair straight.  Totally hate the flat look!

But my goal is to relax quarterly.


----------



## GeminiGem

Renewed1 said:


> Went from texlaxed to fully relaxed. I used vitale no lye to get my hair straight.  Totally hate the flat look!
> 
> But my goal is to relax quarterly.



I texlaxed after being natural for a while and I am contemplating being fully relaxed, but I am scared. :/


----------



## coolsista-paris

im at 20 weeks post now. i was aiming 16 but hey here i am.  i was gonna relax next week but i wont i guess. im again in a love and hate relationship with my hair.  as ive got fine hair.... its just not looking big enough which is annoying me. im never satisfied no matter what i do.... it seems like its thinning too (medication)?? i dont know. i low manipulate although i do take hair doNw everyday...  im even thinking of transitionning back to natural and becoming a straight hair natural (like when i was a kid.... that long beautiful full hair) ... :-( wanna cry.  anyway im not relaxing for now because im not sure of what im gonna do.... transition or not.

oh and i see my curls at roots just making me miss my natural hair. :-/ 

the time it takes to do natural hair though i do not   miss! lol but it seems to be less fragile than my relaxed hair. 
if i had thick hair maybe relaxing wouldve been a little more simple


----------



## Saludable84

coolsista-paris said:


> im at 20 weeks post now. i was aiming 16 but hey here i am.  i was gonna relax next week but i wont i guess. im again in a love and hate relationship with my hair.  as ive got fine hair.... its just not looking big enough which is annoying me. im never satisfied no matter what i do.... it seems like its thinning too (medication)?? i dont know. i low manipulate although i do take hair doNw everyday...  im even thinking of transitionning back to natural and becoming a straight hair natural (like when i was a kid.... that long beautiful full hair) ... :-( wanna cry.  anyway im not relaxing for now because im not sure of what im gonna do.... transition or not.
> 
> oh and i see my curls at roots just making me miss my natural hair. :-/
> 
> the time it takes to do natural hair though i do not   miss! lol but it seems to be less fragile than my relaxed hair.
> if i had thick hair maybe relaxing would've been a little more simple



From experience, thick hair doesn't make relaxing easier because I cannot relax it too straight. Im also starting to reconsider if I have high density hair because I have a lot of hair, something I didn't realize when I was bone straight. Perhap you should relax the hair so straight and roller set it during the weeks? I find that its the actual styling that causes my hair to be unbearable or determine what I will do with it next. I don't think you should relax if you don't need to  but perhaps reevaluate styling and seeing if maybe is causing your hair to be fragile. 

FYI: my hair is more fragile air dried versus when it is straight.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84, my air dried hair breaks more than my straight hair. I need to reevaluate my process and perhaps wear straight hair weeks 7-10 when breakage is an increased possibility b/c I'm def getting my fair share of breakage right now.


----------



## greenandchic

I'm going on 9 weeks post and I already have to be extra careful with my hair from the new growth.  I'm wearing twist outs these days and need to twist my hair more often between washes...


----------



## Babygrowth

This touch up is going to be a little rough with all this newgrowth... no more long stretches for me ever! 16 weeks is my max!


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Saludable84, my air dried hair breaks more than my straight hair. I need to reevaluate my process and perhaps wear straight hair weeks 7-10 when breakage is an increased possibility b/c I'm def getting my fair share of breakage right now.



When I do twist outs, I love them, but I mostly do them to give my hair a rest from roller setting though I fail to believe that the dryer is doing that much to my hair. I do it for no more than two weeks because after two weeks my air dried hair gets too unmanageable. It's also easier to handle the textures when it's straight. I have just noticed I'm less frustrated with my hair when it's straight. I also manipulate it less.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> When I do twist outs, I love them, but I mostly do them to give my hair a rest from roller setting though I fail to believe that the dryer is doing that much to my hair. I do it for no more than two weeks because after two weeks my air dried hair gets too unmanageable. It's also easier to handle the textures when it's straight. I have just noticed I'm less frustrated with my hair when it's straight. I also manipulate it less.



Makes perfect sense Saludable84.


----------



## Babygrowth

Just based my scalp with ORS scalp protector and that cooling sensation feels sooo good. I will never use plain Vaseline again!


----------



## halfindian

Tomorrow will be exactly 12 weeks since my last relaxer and I need to do my hair bad!!!!! I have so much growth and can't manage it anymore!!!


----------



## naija24

Cruising to nine weeks, still in my sew in, with no urge to relax. Sew ins are awesome. No plans to reinstall until the end of June at the earliest when I'll be at 5 months post. 

Still debating if this is a transition or not. I am kind of itching to chop.


----------



## greenandchic

9 weeks and no strong urge to relax other than just the fun of it. I've been pineappleing my hair since Monday - wearing it loose and trying to keep the new growth puffiness down...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

this is why I don't wear long term buns.


----------



## greenandchic

pre_medicalrulz said:


> this is why I don't wear long term buns.
> 
> View attachment 255179



Was this from never taking the bun down for days (weeks?) at a time?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

greenandchic said:


> Was this from never taking the bun down for days (weeks?) at a time?



It wasnt even in a bow or whatever. Just a loose bun with nothing holding it. Just twisted up for 2 weeks. Crazy.


----------



## ChannieBoo3

Don't notice much growth this round of having relaxer but I have been maintaining straight hair these past few weeks .. Currently 8 weeks post and may go 10-12 weeks depends how I feel lol . 

Also cut my hair into a slight bob that I don't quite like anymore lol so hopefully it will grow back quickly !


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

My scalp smelled so bad when I washed it last night. I had to shampoo twice & clarify once. Yikes!


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> My scalp smelled so bad when I washed it last night. I had to shampoo twice & clarify once. Yikes!



I seriously wish I could be that carefree with my hair. pre_medicalrulz


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> I seriously wish I could be that carefree with my hair. pre_medicalrulz



Lol noooooo don't do it. You'll be walking around like me with a matted mess. No bueno.


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol noooooo don't do it. You'll be walking around like me with a matted mess. No bueno.



pre_medicalrulz, were you able to get it detangled without incident?


----------



## halfindian

Yesterday my hair dresser told me I should use a cleansing shampoo to wash my hair since I use the serum. I asked her if it would not dry my hair she said no. I could use a moisturizing shampoo after then a very good deep conditioner. Sounds like something I could do once a month maybe.


----------



## PureSilver

halfindian well then you have a good stylist. I have the stylist of all stylist, telling me everything i use is not good for my hair and will dry my hair out. Trying to sell me on coming to her every 2weeks. She's full of S**%.

 I'm just mad. Still upset about last Saturday's relaxer.


----------



## Saludable84

PureSilver said:


> halfindian well then you have a good stylist. I have the stylist of all stylist, telling me everything i use is not good for my hair and will dry my hair out. Trying to sell me on coming to her every 2weeks. She's full of S**%.  I'm just mad. Still upset about last Saturday's relaxer.



And that's what started my journey and blog. Just being done ALTOGETHER!


----------



## Jewell

greenandchic said:


> Silly question, but does lye relaxer expire? I have a container for Silk Elements Olive Oil relaxer purchased and first used in early February. I probably won't relax my hair for another month or so and wonder if I should just purchase another container then...
> 
> How long do you keep your lye relaxers?



I have kept and used one up to 10 months old with no issues. However, if I have added oil to it, I just buy another if it has been sitting more than 4 months. I add oil to all my relaxers before I apply it to my hair. I only add the oil if I know I will use the relaxer. To avoid waste I will just start pre-portioning it into a color mixing bowl so I don't contaminate the whole jar with oil before I get to finish it. 

It's lye so I don't think any bacteria or fungi will grow in it...if anything it may not process your hair as well if it's more than one year old and has been opened/partially used. Remember many products sit on store shelves and in warehouses for a year or years before they sell. That's the great thing about preservatives!


----------



## halfindian

PureSilver thanks my girl. I do have an angel of a hairdresser. She had midback length hair too but it was shedding due to circumstances beyond her control. SHe BC'd and is now relaxed again with thick shoulder length hair. I could not believe it. Soon as I came in a passed my hand through her hair to see if it was weave. lol lol lol.


----------



## SamandI

How soon after a relaxer can I safely insert a weave or braids? This was a virgin texlax.


----------



## Babygrowth

SamandI said:


> How soon after a relaxer can I safely insert a weave or braids? This was a virgin texlax.



Some wait at least two weeks but me personally would go 4.


----------



## emada

Babygrowth said:


> Some wait at least two weeks but me personally would go 4.



I agree with 2-3 weeks. Make sure to do a protein treatment before installing.


----------



## NGraceO

SamandI said:


> How soon after a relaxer can I safely insert a weave or braids? This was a virgin texlax.



How did the virgin texlax go!?! And why braids so soon?


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> this is why I don't wear long term buns.



Idk how you pulled that off. 12 hours is my limit most days and I still get annoyed when I take it down.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> pre_medicalrulz, were you able to get it detangled without incident?



Oh yea. I'm really good at detangling a matted mess cause it happens so often. Lol


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Oh yea. I'm really good at detangling a matted mess cause it happens so often. Lol



I get impatient quick. I need your patience. pre_medicalrulz


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

My hair is in box braids now. Hopefully I can rock these bad boys for 12 weeks.


----------



## NGraceO

Officially twelve weeks post! When I began this stretch, I decided to switch from long term stretching to trying out 10-12 weeks; however, I am currently in Senegalese twists that I am enjoying and might be open to doing these long term. And what's the point of relaxing just to be braided up? So, we shall see.


----------



## FelaShrine

welp guess im gonna unfollow that one now.

not enough up to date hi-po relaxed blogs


----------



## SamandI

NGraceO said:


> How did the virgin texlax go!?! And why braids so soon?



It went great! I love my hair! I can wear wash and go's, do better looking "natural" hair styles, and still wear rollersets and wear straight. 

I'm going to Cancun in a few weeks, and I was considering options for my trip. I think I'll just wear it curly, or do a fro-hawk or something.

Thanks, ladies!

NGraceO


----------



## PureSilver

I promised pics and my attempt failed last night. As soon as i can get SO to take 2 i will update.


----------



## greenandchic

Did my weekly wash last night with Herbal Essences Hello Hydration Shampoo - my new favorite shampoo, and Aphrogee 2 Minute Protein treatment.

Though I'm 10 weeks post, I don't feel the huge need to TU. My NG seems to be softer than previously; it could be from the MSM I recently started taking again for my joints.  Hopefully I will be able to stretch longer than last time...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

...........................


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I'm bone straight & I'm said. My hair doesn't like it at all. I did a Design Essentials reconstructive treatment 3 weeks in a row after my relaxer. It did strengthen my hair up to the point that it's breaking less & shedding less but it's soooo fragile.

I feel like I have an entire head of hair that's useless & that I'm definitely going to have to keep cutting this bone straight hair until it's gone. Then I'm scared if I start texlaxing now, my texlaxed hair is going to be too strong for the bone straight ends & that'll mean more damage. 

LE SIGH...


----------



## Saludable84

nakialovesshoes said:


> I'm bone straight & I'm said. My hair doesn't like it at all. I did a Design Essentials reconstructive treatment 3 weeks in a row after my relaxer. It did strengthen my hair up to the point that it's breaking less & shedding less but it's soooo fragile.  I feel like I have an entire head of hair that's useless & that I'm definitely going to have to keep cutting this bone straight hair until it's gone. Then I'm scared if I start texlaxing now, my texlaxed hair is going to be too strong for the bone straight ends & that'll mean more damage.  LE SIGH...



If you texlax thicker and thicker gradually and stick with your regimen, it will be fine. 

I had to texlax slowly to keep the demarcation line as strong as possible. If you texlax too thick, your hair will break.


----------



## hypek

18 wks post today... 

Flirting with the idea of doing a year long stretch and maybe transition. My longest stretch was my last one which was 23 wks.


----------



## krissyc39

Lurker here 

Just want to to say that you ladies have beautiful hair and best of luck in your hair journey


----------



## PureSilver

i am a handicap with a camera phone. I cannot take pics of my hair and its getting me irritated.


----------



## Saludable84

PureSilver said:


> i am a handicap with a camera phone. I cannot take pics of my hair and its getting me irritated.



You don't have the face Camera. That's what I use to see better.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

PureSilver said:


> i am a handicap with a camera phone. I cannot take pics of my hair and its getting me irritated.


 
PureSilver - I don't know what type of phone you have but I purchased one of those cradles that people put on their windshield when they're using their phone as a GPS. I stick it to my bathroom mirror & that has made the world of difference as far as taking hair selfies & doing vids even. HTH...


----------



## PureSilver

i will see if there is any for the iphone.....thanks nakialovesshoes


----------



## D.Lisha

Hello ladies,

I'm just checking in with my latest relaxer relaxer update. I'd say it's safe to claim BSL. What do you think?
Last relaxer: April 17, 2014


----------



## Lilmama1011

D.Lisha said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm just checking in with my latest relaxer relaxer update. I'd say it's safe to claim BSL. What do you think?
> Last relaxer: April 17, 2014



Yes.  Pretty ,blunt,  healthy looking hair


----------



## PureSilver

D.Lisha said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm just checking in with my latest relaxer relaxer update. I'd say it's safe to claim BSL. What do you think?
> Last relaxer: April 17, 2014
> 
> View attachment 257189



Go right ahead, your hair looks lovely. Grow on Girl!


----------



## D.Lisha

Lilmama1011 said:


> Yes.  Pretty ,blunt,  healthy looking hair



Thank you!


----------



## D.Lisha

PureSilver said:


> Go right ahead, your hair looks lovely. Grow on Girl!



Thank you ma'am


----------



## greenandchic

D.Lisha said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm just checking in with my latest relaxer relaxer update. I'd say it's safe to claim BSL. What do you think?
> Last relaxer: April 17, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 257189



Nice!  It looks BSL to me!


----------



## halfindian

Used creme of nature argan oil from Morocco intensive conditioning treatment.  It says sit under hooded dryer. Is it ok if I just shower cap for an hour?


----------



## greenandchic

Experimenting with bantu knots. I just twisted my hair in two large twists on 3rd day hair after moisturizing and sealing.


----------



## Saludable84

halfindian said:


> Used creme of nature argan oil from Morocco intensive conditioning treatment.  It says sit under hooded dryer. Is it ok if I just shower cap for an hour?



It should be. Might not yield the same results, but I usually wrap a towel over the shower cap.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm not really sure what to do with my hair at this point. My hair didn't process at all, I mean not even a little bit. My hair still looks like it's 6 months post relaxer smh.

My hair is pretty resistant but this was my first time self relaxing and I was afraid of over processing so I only left it on for 18 minutes and smoothed twice. I'm just not happy with the way my hair turned out at all. I've never had a corrective and I'm afraid of messing things up even further.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm not really sure what to do with my hair at this point. My hair didn't process at all, I mean not even a little bit. My hair still looks like it's 6 months post relaxer smh.  My hair is pretty resistant but this was my first time self relaxing and I was afraid of over processing so I only left it on for 18 minutes and smoothed twice. I'm just not happy with the way my hair turned out at all. I've never had a corrective and I'm afraid of messing things up even further.



If you decide to get a corrective wait about 6-8 weeks or how ever many you want to wait and get it done by a professional.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> If you decide to get a corrective wait about 6-8 weeks or how ever many you want to wait and get it done by a professional.


  The only professional I trust is my mother, but she lives out of state.  She's  coming up here next week to visit but that's too early to do a corrective and she'll only be here for a few days, don't know the next time I will see her again. When I have gone to professionals, they have messed up my hair so that's why I'm a bit reluctant. I was actually trying to textlax, not have this mess on my head.  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB

Hey Ladies,

It has been a minute since I posted.  Im having hair issues smh.  My hair looks spongy now when its air drying and I don’t know what in the world happened or what to do, it is extremely dry as well ..

Any suggestions?


----------



## emada

KhandiB 

When my hair looked and felt spongy it was from bad heat damage. What else has changed recently?


----------



## MsKibibi

Fellow relaxed head here! I just posted a video of my relaxed hair journey from chin length to below waist to present. 

http://youtu.be/LTKTQiiUP6s


----------



## ChannieBoo3

Remind me not to self relax ever again lol . I am no good trying to relax my own hair .. And though it came out straight it was kind of .... Hard


----------



## KhandiB

Nothing really, I colored my hair last summer .. but the spongy texture didnt rear its ugly head until around winter.

Granted I havent been taking care of my hair like I should, but Ive never had this happen before.

emada 



emada said:


> KhandiB
> 
> When my hair looked and felt spongy it was from bad heat damage. What else has changed recently?


----------



## Babygrowth

KhandiB said:


> Nothing really, I colored my hair last summer .. but the spongy texture didnt rear its ugly head until around winter.



When I colored my hair this is exactly what happened to me. The porosity changed to high instead of normal. What helped/helps me are henna gloss treatments, lt protein every wash and frequent m/s heavy sealing. Sometimes I had to do it every day but now every other day is fine. I kept it under wigs or in braids alot but if I was rollersetting than the indirect heat would've helped protect and smooth my hair as well as keep moisture in.


----------



## emada

KhandiB said:


> Nothing really, I colored my hair last summer .. but the spongy texture didnt rear its ugly head until around winter.
> 
> Granted I havent been taking care of my hair like I should, but Ive never had this happen before.
> 
> emada



Interesting, I suppose I would hit it with lots of protein followed by a good moisturizing DC and see how that works


----------



## kandegirl

Here's my contribution to the thread...

I relaxed a week ago with Nairobi Senstive Relaxer . I always use two b/c I stretch my relaxers and I mixed in some stuff from Sally's that keeps relaxers, perms, etc from burning. My head has gotten super senstive over the years after I started only doing 2-3 relaxers a year.

I like my results. My texture is 4a-b. It's veryyyy coarse and these shots are after wet wrapping my hair, drying then flat ironing.

I used all Nairobi products except my shampoos. I'm pleased with the results.
Now I've got to work on the sparse areas of my hair I'm noticing. About to start trying tea rinses, then it's back up in a weave or braids (so I can tea rinse and use caffiene in my conditoner to treat my scalp).

I think I can claim APL, which was my Dec goal, but maybe after another inch.


----------



## Destiny9109

nakialovesshoes said:


> I'm bone straight & I'm said. My hair doesn't like it at all. I did a Design Essentials reconstructive treatment 3 weeks in a row after my relaxer. It did strengthen my hair up to the point that it's breaking less & shedding less but it's soooo fragile.
> 
> I feel like I have an entire head of hair that's useless & that I'm definitely going to have to keep cutting this bone straight hair until it's gone. Then I'm scared if I start texlaxing now, my texlaxed hair is going to be too strong for the bone straight ends & that'll mean more damage.
> 
> LE SIGH...



I've never used the Design Essentials reconstructor, but the Joico k-pak reconstructor is the best I've ever used. It will make your hair stronger and thicker.


----------



## Saludable84

kandegirl said:


> Here's my contribution to the thread...  I relaxed a week ago with Nairobi Senstive Relaxer . I always use two b/c I stretch my relaxers and I mixed in some stuff from Sally's that keeps relaxers, perms, etc from burning. My head has gotten super senstive over the years after I started only doing 2-3 relaxers a year.  I like my results. My texture is 4a-b. It's veryyyy coarse and these shots are after wet wrapping my hair, drying then flat ironing.  I used all Nairobi products except my shampoos. I'm pleased with the results. Now I've got to work on the sparse areas of my hair I'm noticing. About to start trying tea rinses, then it's back up in a weave or braids (so I can tea rinse and use caffiene in my conditoner to treat my scalp).  I think I can claim APL, which was my Dec goal, but maybe after another inch.



Your results came out very nice.


----------



## divachyk

I agree with Saludable84, your results are nice kandegirl.


----------



## halfindian

Saludable84 said:


> It should be. Might not yield the same results, but I usually wrap a towel over the shower cap.



I'm not sure I can report on the results cause I only used it once. I think I got what I wanted from it. Not sure I'll use it again though.


----------



## Saludable84

halfindian said:


> I'm not sure I can report on the results cause I only used it once. I think I got what I wanted from it. Not sure I'll use it again though.



I get good results from it if I do it for a while. But it also makes me hot and bothered. And not in a good way.


----------



## KhandiB

Thanks!!! emada and Babygrowth

I was fortunate to get this for my birthday , which came with an awesome 6 in 1 reconstructor, which I love, but will switch when I run out because its hard to get and switch back to the Ion shown below 







and right before then, stocked up on this 






Which is terrible, I have the tools, but my hair trippin, lol or is it me ?


----------



## divachyk

KhandiB happy belated bday. I'm unsure if I told you hbd already.


----------



## KhandiB

divachyk

Thank you!!!



divachyk said:


> KhandiB happy belated bday. I'm unsure if I told you hbd already.


----------



## NGraceO

Progress shot. Sloooowly but surely.   'Cuse the jelly rolls. At the gym working on it now 


ETA: considering transitioning. And/or stretching till December. Well see.


----------



## KhandiB

I did a Bantu Know Set last night, all in all I think it looks pretty good.. I dont like the part in the middle so I will do it different next time, but I like how it turned out


----------



## greenandchic

KhandiB Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## KhandiB

Thank you !! greenandchic


----------



## naija24

Are there any relaxed heads who cowash daily? I read somewhere that is strategy of helping relaxed hair is treating it like natural hair?


----------



## NGraceO

naija24 said:


> Are there any relaxed heads who cowash daily? I read somewhere that is strategy of helping relaxed hair is treating it like natural hair?



Oh hell no. Lol 

I did that last summer, and although the extra moisture was nice, that much manipulation, to me, is too much for me whether relaxed or natural


----------



## divachyk

My hair retains so much more moisture when I heat style on wash day. Air dried hair gets very dry and crunchy throughout the week. I will TRY my best to heat style weekly from here on out. If I skip a week, I will make sure I go back to heat styled hair the following week. I'm thinking ponytail roller sets, flexi rod sets, etc.


----------



## sunnieb

naija24 said:


> Are there any relaxed heads who cowash daily? I read somewhere that is strategy of helping relaxed hair is treating it like natural hair?



Nix08 do you still do this?


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> My hair retains so much more moisture when I heat style on wash day. Air dried hair gets very dry and crunchy throughout the week. I will TRY my best to heat style weekly from here on out. If I skip a week, I will make sure I go back to heat styled hair the following week. I'm thinking ponytail roller sets, flexi rod sets, etc.



Woman, where have you been????


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Hey Ladies! 

Can anyone rec. me a quality detangling Shampoo? I recently moved to a sink only wash regi and need something more detangling, so that I may finger detangle a bit more easily. Plus I'm over the Go Moist by SD's. I seriously hate the new consistency.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> Woman, where have you been????


Saludable84

 well, see what had happen was.... 

I always knew my hair did better with heat styled hair but roller setting weekly was just team too much. It's a lot of combing and smoothing required  that I don't feel up to doing. I really like how easy the flexi rod set was and it's way, way, WAY less manipulation. I'm definitely gonna be wearing that option out!!


----------



## divachyk

EnExitStageLeft, I like Bee Mine Botanicals. It's moisturizing although I'm unsure how I'd rate it for detangling. The best detangling shampoo I've used is hit or miss -- CON Argan. It feels so lovely when using it but it seems to deposit buildup on my hair. I just think the drawbacks outweigh the benefits.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

OHHHHH! I forgot about the creme of nature Argan. I already have a bottle of it. I'll revisit it this weekend. 

THANKS!


----------



## xu93texas

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Hey Ladies!  Can anyone rec. me a quality detangling Shampoo? I recently moved to a sink only wash regi and need something more detangling, so that I may finger detangle a bit more easily. Plus I'm over the Go Moist by SD's. I seriously hate the new consistency.



KeraCare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo.


----------



## NGraceO

This past week, I was seriously considering stretching until December and possibly transitioning. 


After making a long, exhaustive texlaxed hair vs. chemical free hair pros and cons list, I have concluded that I am staying texlaxed.....I literally only had 3 things on the chemical free "pros" list.


I love my textured, chemically processed hair! This is literally the closest Ive ever felt to mastering my hair in the six years that I've been on a hair journey (five of which were spent natural.  ) 

What I learned: if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## greenandchic

NGraceO said:


> This past week, I was seriously considering stretching until December and possibly transitioning.
> 
> 
> After making a long, exhaustive texlaxed hair vs. chemical free hair pros and cons list, I have concluded that I am staying texlaxed.....I literally only had 3 things on the chemical free "pros" list.
> 
> 
> I love my textured, chemically processed hair! This is literally the closest Ive ever felt to mastering my hair in the six years that I've been on a hair journey (five of which were spent natural.  )
> 
> What I learned: if it ain't broke, don't fix it.



I know what you mean. I wonder what in the heck took me so  long to finally chemically treat my hair.  I spend so much less time on my hair now. I do more to care for it but it takes less time and I'm retaining much better.


----------



## FelaShrine

after getting a color rinse or demi-perm is it all about moiusture when it comes to the CD, or mix of protein/moisture or more protein-y?

Trying to figure out what DC to use after the demi tomorrow. 

outspokenwallflower..what do you usually do after redken shades eq (Im getting onyx again tomorrow)


----------



## NGraceO

greenandchic said:


> I know what you mean. I wonder what in the heck took me so  long to finally chemically treat my hair.  I spend so much less time on my hair now. I do more to care for it but it takes less time and I'm retaining much better.




I SO agree!


----------



## Saludable84

FelaShrine said:


> after getting a color rinse or demi-perm is it all about moiusture when it comes to the CD, or mix of protein/moisture or more protein-y?  Trying to figure out what DC to use after the demi tomorrow.  outspokenwallflower..what do you usually do after redken shades eq (Im getting onyx again tomorrow)



It could depend on your hair. Rinses act like protein on my hair so I need tons of moisture that surpass one wash day so it becomes really hard to do these successfully. I would recommend moisture based on my experience for conditioning. Maybe others can chime in.


----------



## NGraceO

Finally did my beloved Aphogee  two step protein treatment last after god knows how long. My hair feels back to normal....actin like it has some sense.

I nixed the idea of stretching to December after I solidified my desire to stay texlaxed. I plan to relax next weekend.

Now to go pick up my weekly protein condish that I ran out of forever ago...wth have I been doing with my hair? Lol


----------



## KhandiB

divachyk said:


> My hair retains so much more moisture when I heat style on wash day. Air dried hair gets very dry and crunchy throughout the week. I will TRY my best to heat style weekly from here on out. If I skip a week, I will make sure I go back to heat styled hair the following week. I'm thinking ponytail roller sets, flexi rod sets, etc.



Me too. No matter how much I try to do little or no heat it's a disaster lol


----------



## divachyk

KhandiB said:


> Me too. No matter how much I try to do little or no heat it's a disaster lol



KhandiB, my disasters was subtle and didn't punch me in my face, thus I kept air drying each week. I can air dry with success but it's the mid week dryness that created issue. A little breakage here, a little breakage there. I will hang in there with using heat to see if it's a better option as new growth kicks in. I hope to use heat this entire stretch so that I can make a good analysis of which is better for my hair - air drying or heat styling.


----------



## Hyacinthe

kandegirl beautiful head of hair


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> KhandiB, my disasters was subtle and didn't punch me in my face, thus I kept air drying each week. I can air dry with success but it's the mid week dryness that created issue. A little breakage here, a little breakage there. I will hang in there with using heat to see if it's a better option as new growth kicks in. I hope to use heat this entire stretch so that I can make a good analysis of which is better for my hair - air drying or heat styling.



I'm setting twice a month now. If you can, just heat style and wash less.


----------



## naturalagain2

Was going to do a perm rod set but I don't have the time this evening. I think I will just bun for the week. My hair feels so good since cutting out the protein. Its been 10 weeks since my last touch up and I'm having no problems with my new growth. I was going to do a TU at 12 wks but I think I will add one more wk and relax at 13.


----------



## FelaShrine

Saludable84 said:


> It could depend on your hair. Rinses act like protein on my hair so I need tons of moisture that surpass one wash day so it becomes really hard to do these successfully. I would recommend moisture based on my experience for conditioning. Maybe others can chime in.



Thanks I ended up using joico Treatment Balm which is really nice btw..after dontspeakdefeat kept going on about it, I took my butt to Marshalls


----------



## Saludable84

FelaShrine said:


> Thanks I ended up using joico Treatment Balm which is really nice btw..after dontspeakdefeat kept going on about it, I took my butt to Marshalls



Yes!!!!! But I noticed after her thread they were all out of joico at my Marshall's  right before that they were fully loaded. Too many lurkers.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

FelaShrine redken is my favorite demi color because it never leaves my hair feeling 'funny' afterwards. I use pretty much ANY moisturizing dc after. I apply shades eq  to dry hair, so I just go about my regular wash routine of shampoo and deep conditioning. Just to ensure the color lasts (although shades eq and onyx especially last forever anyway) I use their new chromatic color DC. Its very nice.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> Yes!!!!! But I noticed after her thread they were all out of joico at my Marshall's  right before that they were fully loaded. Too many lurkers.



I went to Marshall's and they didn't have it. I ended up ordering the treatment  balm from Amazon, but I used it during my last wash and I really liked it. Thanks to dontspeakdefeat, I even bought the Keracare Restorative Mask and a magic tape for my flat iron lol.


----------



## FelaShrine

ha not surprised Saludable84



outspokenwallflower said:


> FelaShrine redken is my favorite demi color because it never leaves my hair feeling 'funny' afterwards. I use pretty much ANY moisturizing dc after. I apply shades eq  to dry hair, so I just go about my regular wash routine of shampoo and deep conditioning. Just to ensure the color lasts (although shades eq and onyx especially last forever anyway) I use their new chromatic color DC. Its very nice.



Thanks. so you stick to onyx now?

by the way do you use the whole bottle?


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I went to Marshall's and they didn't have it. I ended up ordering the treatment  balm from Amazon, but I used it during my last wash and I really liked it. Thanks to dontspeakdefeat, I even bought the Keracare Restorative Mask and a magic tape for my flat iron lol.



I found a lot of 4 of the 1.7 ounce I believe on eBay for like $18. Still debating on the purchase because I have enough crap. I didn't mind getting one from Marshall's, but 4.... Idk. I just don't need more junk lol. I'll keep hunting.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> I found a lot of 4 of the 1.7 ounce I believe on eBay for like $18. Still debating on the purchase because I have enough crap. I didn't mind getting one from Marshall's, but 4.... Idk. I just don't need more junk lol. I'll keep hunting.



I hear you. Even with my Pj'ism I probably wouldn't get the 4 unless it's a staple product I use often. Ebay is a good place though to find stuff when all else fails though lol, I've been finding Japanese hair products that so far work well for my hair.


----------



## Destiny9109

Ok, it's official....I HAVE to go back to lye relaxers. No lye is about to make me have a setback.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Destiny9109 said:


> Ok, it's official....I HAVE to go back to lye relaxers. No lye is about to make me have a setback.



What happened? I have a sensitive scalp, that's why I have stuck to no lye. The last time I used lye, it was MBB and I experienced horrible scalp burns. I bought Linage a few months ago based on good reviews but I'm still hesitating on using it.


----------



## Destiny9109

flyygirlll2 said:


> What happened? I have a sensitive scalp, that's why I have stuck to no lye. The last time I used lye, it was MBB and I experienced horrible scalp burns. I bought Linage a few months ago based on good reviews but I'm still hesitating on using it.



My scalp is ALWAYS dry and flaky. I don't burn with lye or no lye. I used to use MBB lye, but it didn't get my hair as straight as I wanted. Maybe I'll look into Nairobi and Design Essentials lye relaxers.


----------



## FelaShrine

Destiny9109 said:


> Ok, it's official....I HAVE to go back to lye relaxers. No lye is about to make me have a setback.



amen. Ive been spending time looking up reviews on relaxers to use next touch-up..my nape is looking crazy and the dryness even after a regular chelating and fresh rollersets..HH Sprout has been a God-send..after my recent rollerset I used it all over and my hair is looking and feeling so much better

but yea iono about this no-lye life..I have read good reviews regarding Phyto and Hawaiian Silky no-lye but with LiOH..so maybe i'll try those before i go fully back to lye..I dont know


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84, my scalp likes once weekly wash days. I will force myself to carve out the time to do heat styles! I washed last night and flexi'd my hair again and I'm pleased.  The drying times is nuts though but it's so well worth it during the week -- less combing, breakage and styling. How long does it take you to dry?


----------



## flyygirlll2

Destiny9109 said:


> My scalp is ALWAYS dry and flaky. I don't burn with lye or no lye. I used to use MBB lye, but it didn't get my hair as straight as I wanted. Maybe I'll look into Nairobi and Design Essentials lye relaxers.



Oh ok, I understand. If you don't burn easily and no lye is causing dry scalp issues then might as well go with lye. I've heard good things about Nairobi.


----------



## Beamodel

Y'all I tried affirm Fiberguard mild lye and I am in love. Highly doubt I will look back to another relaxer.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Saludable84, my scalp likes once weekly wash days. I will force myself to carve out the time to do heat styles! I washed last night and flexi'd my hair again and I'm pleased.  The drying times is nuts though but it's so well worth it during the week -- less combing, breakage and styling. How long does it take you to dry?



My scalp like 1 week too but my hair survives better with 2 weeks. My scalp hasn't been that intolerable but it's easier to start with stretching wash day by a day or two here and there and it might work. Under the dryer it 50 minutes dry or not lol. But for the most part 50 minutes is good enough. Then again, I use big rollers. Smaller rollers are about an hour.


----------



## GeminiGem

Does anyone use silk elements lye relaxer? I used this for a few years and never got one burn. When I decided to go back to relaxing, I used it in mild (trying to texlax, but it left too much texture).


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I texlaxed tonight and I swear I was scratching my crown like I had fleas. OMG! Not used to this and the ACV rinse didn't help. Time to create a plan


----------



## Destiny9109

Beamodel said:


> Y'all I tried affirm Fiberguard mild lye and I am in love. Highly doubt I will look back to another relaxer.



Beamodel Do you use the whole system? An old stylist used the original Affirm on me, but skimped on the other steps(most importantly the reconstructor) and it thinned my hair out something horrible. I have steered clear of Affirm relaxers since.


----------



## Beamodel

Destiny9109 said:


> Beamodel Do you use the whole system? An old stylist used the original Affirm on me, but skimped on the other steps(most importantly the reconstructor) and it thinned my hair out something horrible. I have steered clear of Affirm relaxers since.



I will get the Reconstructor once I use up the other reconstructors I already have. I think the Fiberguard is better than the regular one. Well from what I've read.


----------



## NGraceO

So I said I'd be touching up this weekend, but seeing as though I installed Senegalese twists the very next day....

I probably won't be touching up for another four to five weeks. 


I really didn't plan to go 5 months. I was supposed to be trying a shorter stretch.


----------



## divachyk

NGraceO said:


> So I said I'd be touching up this weekend, but seeing as though I installed Senegalese twists the very next day....
> 
> I probably won't be touching up for another four to five weeks.
> 
> I really didn't plan to go 5 months. I was supposed to be trying a shorter stretch.



I'd love to see pics NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO

Of course! I always have pics! Lol


----------



## divachyk

NGraceO said:


> Of course! I always have pics! Lol



I love it NGraceO


----------



## kandegirl

NGraceO said:


> Of course! I always have pics! Lol



Lovely!!!!!


----------



## greenandchic

NGraceO said:


> Of course! I always have pics! Lol



I love it!


----------



## NGraceO

You guys are sweet. Thank you!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

NGraceO said:


> Of course! I always have pics! Lol



NGraceO Oooooh what juicy twists. Just like I like them!


----------



## NGraceO

lulu97 said:


> NGraceO Oooooh what juicy twists. Just like I like them!



 

I must admit, I have a thing of the juicy ones, too!


----------



## PureSilver

Did a good 2'' cut today....I got SH for a moment but my hair is so much healthier, now i have to do a S&D to totally rid me of SSKs


----------



## divachyk

I'm S&Ding weekly now. I am actively looking for problems to rid them immediately. I have more splits than I knew.


----------



## greenandchic

I last washed this past Monday at 6 days and after all of the sweating at the gym I may cowash tomorrow and set in flexirods. I haven't cowashed in ages (only shampoo) so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Destiny9109

I trimmed my hair yesterday, it feels and looks so much better. I refuse to not trim for the sake of length, especially when that "length" is raggedy ends. It really is how much you can retain, despite what most people believe. With that being said, I need to start moisturizing and sealing my ends every night again.


----------



## halfindian

Destiny9109 said:


> I trimmed my hair yesterday, it feels and looks so much better. I refuse to not trim for the sake of length, especially when that "length" is raggedy ends. It really is how much you can retain, despite what most people believe. With that being said, I need to start moisturizing and sealing my ends every night again.



Agreed!! Healthy short hair is much more gorgeous than sick extremely long hair. I have seen some short heads that turns my head!! Health all the way!! Trim and do what is takes to retain health and length.


----------



## sunnieb

I find it hilarious that certain naturals on here are supposedly secure in their naturalness, but in EVERY thread they throw shade at relaxers. Every thread I tell ya!

Just be natural and be great. A lot of us are doing just fine relaxing and aren't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## mochalocks

Can't wait to do my hair next week!  I can't even remember how many weeks post I'm, let's hope  I don't get tired of wearing this braided crown.


----------



## Beamodel

sunnieb said:


> I find it hilarious that certain naturals on here are supposedly secure in their naturalness, but in EVERY thread they throw shade at relaxers. Every thread I tell ya!  Just be natural and be great. A lot of us are doing just fine relaxing and aren't going anywhere anytime soon.



I can safely say, I love my relaxed hair. It's long healthy and beautiful. I care for my hair in the same manner naturals do. 

I highly doubt I ever go natural though. It's just not something I want to do.  No explanations needed!!!


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb said:


> I find it hilarious that certain naturals on here are supposedly secure in their naturalness, but in EVERY thread they throw shade at relaxers. Every thread I tell ya!  Just be natural and be great. A lot of us are doing just fine relaxing and aren't going anywhere anytime soon.



I'm not phased anymore. I just laugh it off. That's the most energy I'll give em.


----------



## jgirl3

Set my hair for the first time in years lol. I tried to rollerset years ago and it was awful so I gave up. I want to try to go without direct heat (I usually air dry and then flat iron on 290 F) so I tried a ponytail set today. Great results but uh lost a lot more hair then usual in the detangling process. I think it's because I had to use a fine toothed comb, and I dont typically use a comb on my wet hair, or at least not very much. It's a lot of manipulation for me. Anyone know how to set hair without a comb? My hair turned out so soft and nice, by that detangling beforehand is really getting to me.

I use HE LTR and Chi Silk infusion on my washed hair before I set.


----------



## Saludable84

jgirl3 said:


> Set my hair for the first time in years lol. I tried to rollerset years ago and it was awful so I gave up. I want to try to go without direct heat (I usually air dry and then flat iron on 290 F) so I tried a ponytail set today. Great results but uh lost a lot more hair then usual in the detangling process. I think it's because I had to use a fine toothed comb, and I dont typically use a comb on my wet hair, or at least not very much. It's a lot of manipulation for me. Anyone know how to set hair without a comb? My hair turned out so soft and nice, by that detangling beforehand is really getting to me.  I use HE LTR and Chi Silk infusion on my washed hair before I set.



I would have just used the CHI and not the LTR. The LTR might have been what caused the breakage. If you must use a leave in, make it a liquid leave in and not one that is oil or cream based. 

Also, I detangle quickly wet hair with a big tooth comb and then as I set, comb each roller piece with a medium tooth comb and last smooth on the roller with a small tooth comb. I also use seamless combs too which reduce a lot of breakage. 

A lot of the hair you lose also depends on how often you comb during the week. I comb daily so I don't lose a lot during the setting process.


----------



## jgirl3

Saludable84 so when you set do you not use a leave in? I used the leave in with Chi as it's just what I always use.

Also, what do you mean by "smooth on the roller"? Like do you just go through the comb and then roll or do you somehow use the comb as you are rolling?


----------



## divachyk

I've been offline most of the day. I missed the excitement. Someone fill me in (via PM is ok too). sunnieb


----------



## NGraceO

jgirl3 said:


> Set my hair for the first time in years lol. I tried to rollerset years ago and it was awful so I gave up. I want to try to go without direct heat (I usually air dry and then flat iron on 290 F) so I tried a ponytail set today. Great results but uh lost a lot more hair then usual in the detangling process. I think it's because I had to use a fine toothed comb, and I dont typically use a comb on my wet hair, or at least not very much. It's a lot of manipulation for me. Anyone know how to set hair without a comb? My hair turned out so soft and nice, by that detangling beforehand is really getting to me.  I use HE LTR and Chi Silk infusion on my washed hair before I set.



That's my dilemma. In the future, I want to be a "set" girl, but I would want to do it without the excessive combing that seems required to achieve a nice set. 

I have retained so much more length by eliminating combs and brushes and I'm wary of bringing them back into the mix hope I can figure it out, as well as you!


----------



## flyygirlll2

jgirl3 said:


> Set my hair for the first time in years lol. I tried to rollerset years ago and it was awful so I gave up. I want to try to go without direct heat (I usually air dry and then flat iron on 290 F) so I tried a ponytail set today. Great results but uh lost a lot more hair then usual in the detangling process. I think it's because I had to use a fine toothed comb, and I dont typically use a comb on my wet hair, or at least not very much. It's a lot of manipulation for me. Anyone know how to set hair without a comb? My hair turned out so soft and nice, by that detangling beforehand is really getting to me.  I use HE LTR and Chi Silk infusion on my washed hair before I set.



I recently got back to roller setting and I don't use a comb to set. I've just been making sure my hair is well detangled during washing. I apply a liquid leave in and serum and just run my fingers up and down the hair until I feel it's smooth enough if that makes any sense and roll my hair. My siggy is from yesterday's roller set. It's working for me for now... But I'm sure when I have more new growth I'll be singing a different tune, hopefully not.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

flyygirlll2 said:


> I recently got back to roller setting and I don't use a comb to set. I've just been making sure my hair is well detangled during washing. I apply a liquid leave in and serum and just run my fingers up and down the hair until I feel it's smooth enough if that makes any sense and roll my hair. My siggy is from yesterday's roller set. It's working for me for now... But I'm sure when I have more new growth I'll be singing a different tune, hopefully not.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I really want to go combless but scared it won't be really detangled


----------



## flyygirlll2

Lilmama1011 said:


> I really want to go combless but scared it won't be really detangled



That was my fear at first too, but so far so good in terms of not experiencing tangles or breakage. I used to roller set every wash years ago, that's when my hair was at its healthiest. Then I got lazy and lost patience and started air drying all the time. My hair feels better when it's set.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jgirl3

flyygirlll2 said:


> I recently got back to roller setting and I don't use a comb to set. I've just been making sure my hair is well detangled during washing. I apply a liquid leave in and serum and just run my fingers up and down the hair until I feel it's smooth enough if that makes any sense and roll my hair. My siggy is from yesterday's roller set. It's working for me for now... But I'm sure when I have more new growth I'll be singing a different tune, hopefully not.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF




So do you wash your hair in the sink or in the shower? I wash in the sink so maybe that's why it takes a little more for me to detangle because I have to flip my hair over?


----------



## Lilmama1011

flyygirlll2 said:


> That was my fear at first too, but so far so good in terms of not experiencing tangles or breakage. I used to roller set every wash years ago, that's when my hair was at its healthiest. Then I got lazy and lost patience and started air drying all the time. My hair feels better when it's set.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I finger detangle  and remove shedded  hair before washing with no comb in four sections with small horizontal sections.  But I detangle with a comb with v05 in the shower or after doing a rinse through and after air drying  for ten minutes before adding my deep conditioner with a comb and sometimes I get aggravated because more shedded hair comes out and  occasionally a few broken hairs. I don't lose a lot but I be thinking I thought I removed all my dressed hair during finger detangling.  That's why I don't trust it flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

jgirl3 said:


> So do you wash your hair in the sink or in the shower? I wash in the sink so maybe that's why it takes a little more for me to detangle because I have to flip my hair over?



For my last wash, I used the sink. I don't flip my hair over though because that's just asking for tangles. I part my hair in two sections, I tilt my head to the side to wash.  once I'm done washing each side I clip is up to avoid tangling. I wash  it loose for now since I'm  about 4 wks post  so washing is a breeze. Once I'm further along in my stretch, I section my hair in 4 instead and twist it.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

Lilmama1011 said:


> I finger detangle  and remove shedded  hair before washing with no comb in four sections with small horizontal sections.  But I detangle with a comb with v05 in the shower or after doing a rinse through and after air drying  for ten minutes before adding my deep conditioner with a comb and sometimes I get aggravated because more shedded hair comes out and  occasionally a few broken hairs. I don't lose a lot but I be thinking I thought I removed all my dressed hair during finger detangling.  That's why I don't trust it flyygirlll2



I understand what you mean, I finger detangle as well before I wash. I hate seeing broken hairs, but I don't freak out anymore unless I'm seeing them along with shed hair at an alarming rate. I think since I'm only a few weeks post that's why it's easier for me to forgo using a comb.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## halfindian

Lilmama1011 said:


> I really want to go combless but scared it won't be really detangled



I only comb through my hair on wash days and finger comb to style. Yes there is more shedding but you can get them out by pulling gently from the bottom while finger combing. They are already loose so I just twirl mine out. More comes out on wash days but they're long so I'm not worried.


----------



## Saludable84

jgirl3 said:


> Saludable84 so when you set do you not use a leave in? I used the leave in with Chi as it's just what I always use.  Also, what do you mean by "smooth on the roller"? Like do you just go through the comb and then roll or do you somehow use the comb as you are rolling?



I use a leave-in but it's very water based so that it doesn't leave my hair heavy. The more stuff you have on, it will come out soft, but it can lead to more breakage, at least that was my experience. I've never used LTR so I'm sure if you are using a cream leave-in. 

Once I detangle with a medium tooth comb I get out the last tangles with a small tooth comb. I only comb with the smaller comb once to smooth it on the roller and that's it.


----------



## divachyk

Lilmama1011 said:


> I really want to go combless but scared it won't be really detangled


 Lilmama1011, no combing is pipe dream for me. Not hap'nen


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Lilmama1011, no combing is pipe dream for me. Not hap'nen


I can't give up combing either. I tried and it was a disaster.


----------



## jgirl3

flyygirlll2 said:


> For my last wash, I used the sink. I don't flip my hair over though because that's just asking for tangles. I part my hair in two sections, I tilt my head to the side to wash.  once I'm done washing each side I clip is up to avoid tangling. I wash  it loose for now since I'm  about 4 wks post  so washing is a breeze. Once I'm further along in my stretch, I section my hair in 4 instead and twist it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF




I'll try washing in sections and see if that helps with detangling. Thanks!


----------



## jgirl3

Saludable84 said:


> I use a leave-in but it's very water based so that it doesn't leave my hair heavy. The more stuff you have on, it will come out soft, but it can lead to more breakage, at least that was my experience. I've never used LTR so I'm sure if you are using a cream leave-in.
> 
> Once I detangle with a medium tooth comb I get out the last tangles with a small tooth comb. I only comb with the smaller comb once to smooth it on the roller and that's it.




Hmm....well I suppose I can just use maybe a diluted version by putting in a pump of it in a squirt bottle with some water......thanks! I'll see how it goes next week


----------



## NGraceO

flyygirlll2 said:


> I recently got back to roller setting and I don't use a comb to set. I've just been making sure my hair is well detangled during washing. I apply a liquid leave in and serum and just run my fingers up and down the hair until I feel it's smooth enough if that makes any sense and roll my hair. My siggy is from yesterday's roller set. It's working for me for now... But I'm sure when I have more new growth I'll be singing a different tune, hopefully not.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Are you bone straight or texlaxed? What is your curl pattern like (if texlaxed)?


----------



## flyygirlll2

NGraceO said:


> Are you bone straight or texlaxed? What is your curl pattern like (if texlaxed)?



My hair is not texlaxed, but it's not necessarily bone straight either. I still have some texture in my hair. My hair is pretty resistant though so to get it really straight I have to leave it on for a long time which I hate.


----------



## Destiny9109

I found a bottle of one of my holy grail products.....but it's $44. That's more than my deep conditioner. I'm going to suck it up and buy it anyway....it eliminated the need for soooo many extra products in my regimen, so it's well worth it.


----------



## greenandchic

Destiny9109 said:


> I found a bottle of one of my holy grail products.....but it's $44. That's more than my deep conditioner. I'm going to suck it up and buy it anyway....it eliminated the need for soooo many extra products in my regimen, so it's well worth it.



What is it?


----------



## Destiny9109

greenandchic said:


> What is it?



greenandchic it's the old formula of chi silk infusion


----------



## Saludable84

Destiny9109 said:


> greenandchic it's the old formula of chi silk infusion



There's an old formula? I can only guess it works better than the one out now.


----------



## Destiny9109

Saludable84 said:


> There's an old formula? I can only guess it works better than the one out now.



Saludable84 yes, a million times better. Here are the old ingredients:

Cyclomethicone, Dimethiconol, Dimethicone, C12-15 alkyl Benzoate, Panthenol, Ethyl Ester of Hydrolysed Silk, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance, D&C Yellow 11, D&C Red 17, Zinc Oxide, Titanium Dioxide, Mica, Boron Nitride Powder.*

The Keratin Mist ingredients were changed also.


----------



## PureSilver

Did a consultation yesterday for a new stylist. I swear i have the worst most horrible stories. She said my ends need to be relaxed. Also she said she would have to apply the relaxer to my under processed sections first before applying  to the NG. smdh


----------



## Saludable84

PureSilver said:


> Did a consultation yesterday for a new stylist. I swear i have the worst most horrible stories. She said my ends need to be relaxed. Also she said she would have to apply the relaxer to my under processed sections first before applying  to the NG. smdh



Run... Fast


----------



## flyygirlll2

PureSilver said:


> Did a consultation yesterday for a new stylist. I swear i have the worst most horrible stories. She said my ends need to be relaxed. Also she said she would have to apply the relaxer to my under processed sections first before applying  to the NG. smdh



Definitely find another stylist. The moment she mentioned that she would need to relax the new growth AFTER the under processed areas not to mention the ends too smh...... That conversation would be cut short and I'd just KIM.


----------



## PureSilver

Gonna delete her number from my phone.....i realized yesterday after i left that i didn't give her my number.....good thing,   i'll just keep posting the crazy things i hear during what is now going to be my shopping experience for a new stylist.

She was trying to convince me to try someone new after relaying my last horrible experience, well that someone new will NOT be her. Also she maintained that i needed to get my ends clipped and she said it in a way that it must be done while getting the service. I specifically said i do my own trimming, dusting, cutting....thank you.

Number deleted.


----------



## NGraceO

I'm so happy. I just re-upped on my favorite Redken protein conditioner. Can't wait to use it tomorrow night.


----------



## halfindian

Did a hair mask with banana and an egg. It made my hair difficult to detangle but I'll settle for a light detangle now and maybe a more thorough finger detangle after it is dry. Also I mashed the banana with a fork so I still have a few bits in my hair. There is a noticeable shine and difference in the feel of my hair. The strands feel stronger. Normally they feel very soft after a dc.


----------



## Destiny9109

I'm on pinterest looking at some MAJOR relaxed hair porn. I need to get serious and step my game up!



View attachment 263013



View attachment 263015



View attachment 263017


----------



## mochalocks

For it being a Saturday,  I'm glad the salon is not packed.


----------



## Saludable84

I actually walked by my salon and saw my old beautician. I refused to say hi though I should have thanked her for opening my eyes.


----------



## Destiny9109

Saludable84 said:


> I actually walked by my salon and saw my old beautician. I refused to say hi though I should have thanked her for opening my eyes.



I saw my old stylist in Sally's last week. I was trying to avoid her but somehow we made eye contact, she rolled her eyes so hard I thought they would pop out the sockets lol

She had done my hair for about 5 years. I was FOREVER shoulder length and my hair was thinning from the relaxer she used(Affirm). The last time I went to her was 2010 and she was complaining about losing business because everybody was wearing weaves, I could only imagine how little business she gets now.....I know she misses me because my mom was a VERY generous tipper and gave her holiday and birthday bonuses all the time.


----------



## jgirl3

So a bit of an update 

After all of my issues with doing a ponytail rollerset last Sunday, I tried again today. I took the tips I was given and noticed a big difference! To start, I washed my hair in two sections instead of all together by parting and detangling while it was dry, clipping each half up into claw clips, and just worked one half at a time. When it got time for me to detangle and go through with a fine toothed comb, it was SO MUCH EASIER and I while of course I lost some hairs, it was seriously only a fourth of the amount I lost last week during the process. I also used a liquid leave in and diluted my creamy leave in, so I think that helped as well! I'm in the rollers under the dryer now, so my fingers are crossed and I hope it turns out nice 

I'm really happy that I'm getting better at using rollers. If I'm able to keep this up, I'll be able to cut down my flat iron usage to only once a month (if that). However, I do use the flat iron on my bangs every week or so, but I get those cut regularly and am not as concerned about them growing out as the rest of my hair (I need bangs to cover my big a** forehead lol)


----------



## greenandchic

Friday night I used my Bed Head (TIGI) Dumb Blonde and already looking for an alternative when this one runs out.  I know they've changed their formula and I'm no longer able to find the original one anywhere...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lol some pics that shoved me into a healthy hair journey.


----------



## FemmeFatale

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol some pics that shoved me into a healthy hair journey.


  Is that you?!

What moisturizer DC and moisturizer do you use btw?


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol some pics that shoved me into a healthy hair journey.



Ewww nasty lol


----------



## GettingKinky

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol some pics that shoved me into a healthy hair journey.



Even then I bet your friends were jealous of your long hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

FemmeFatale said:


> Is that you?!
> 
> What moisturizer DC and moisturizer do you use btw?



Yes. Nexxus Humectress DC & Olive Oil Mango Butter. The typical stuff. 



Lilmama1011 said:


> Ewww nasty lol



Lol 



GettingKinky said:


> Even then I bet your friends were jealous of your long hair.



Lol they'd be crazy to be jealous of that hot mess.


----------



## Destiny9109

I'm not loving my hair right now, so much calcium buildup and dandruff, it's not responding to any conditioner, chelating shampoo stopped working a long time ago.

What should I do? Set up an appointment for a lye relaxer at the salon(I'm 5 weeks post), get weave or braids, and wait a little longer to relax at the salon? 

The cheapest would be to go to the salon next week- $50

Getting a weave- $85 or $65 to install(depends on who I decide to go to), plus the hair(bss)

Installing braids- $70 or $85(depends on who I go to), plus the hair($50-$60)


----------



## Lilmama1011

Destiny9109 said:


> I'm not loving my hair right now, so much calcium buildup and dandruff, it's not responding to any conditioner, chelating shampoo stopped working a long time ago.
> 
> What should I do? Set up an appointment for a lye relaxer at the salon(I'm 5 weeks post), get weave or braids, and wait a little longer to relax at the salon?
> 
> The cheapest would be to go to the salon next week- $50
> 
> Getting a weave- $85 or $65 to install(depends on who I decide to go to), plus the hair(bss)
> 
> Installing braids- $70 or $85(depends on who I go to), plus the hair($50-$60)



Get a new chelating and clarifying shampoo.  It's too many not to try. Try a swimmer's shampoo


----------



## Saludable84

Destiny9109 said:


> I'm not loving my hair right now, so much calcium buildup and dandruff, it's not responding to any conditioner, chelating shampoo stopped working a long time ago.  What should I do? Set up an appointment for a lye relaxer at the salon(I'm 5 weeks post), get weave or braids, and wait a little longer to relax at the salon?  The cheapest would be to go to the salon next week- $50  Getting a weave- $85 or $65 to install(depends on who I decide to go to), plus the hair(bss)  Installing braids- $70 or $85(depends on who I go to), plus the hair($50-$60)



I agree with getting a swimmers shampoo. Paul Mitchell sells one called Shampoo Three. Also, find out if your buildup is coming from hard water. Lye relaxers definitely do reduce your chances for calcium build up though.


----------



## jgirl3

So.....huge setback today...I feel so bad 

All in the name of getting healthier hair, I've been trying to do this whole rollersetting thing for the past 3 weeks (once per week). I can't do this anymore. I NEVER got this much breakage during my normal airdry/flatiron routine. I know it can't be my products....I've been using the same ones and up until I started rollersetting my hair they were working great. I'll lose some hair during the detangling process, but nothing enough to make me freak out. But when I take the rollers out OMG. And even during the week, I notice more breakage than usual even though I moisturize and seal. 

I just really think it's just way too much manipulation for me. All the pins and combing and whatnot, my hair just can't deal. Even going really slow and using 3 different combs doesn't help. Usually, I just detangle quickly with a wide tooth comb and then wait for it to dry out before I go through in small sections with the flat iron + chase method. I know heat seems to be the devil here, but I gotta go back. This is ridiculous, and takes waaaaaaay too much time for me to be getting these results. Sure, it LOOKS good, ends are straight and all, but something is definitely wrong with the amount of hair I'm losing.

My hair looks to be the same length as it was right before my last relaxer, so I'm hoping I haven't damaged to the point where I'm set back for 6 months or something. I just know not to try this any time soon.

Sorry for ranting y'all. I just took down my set and am just pissed that I lost so much hair  Up until I tried to change my routine, I was doing so well. I thought that maybe eliminating direct heat would optimize my regimen but that doesn't seem to be the case


----------



## Lilmama1011

jgirl3 said:


> So.....huge setback today...I feel so bad
> 
> All in the name of getting healthier hair, I've been trying to do this whole rollersetting thing for the past 3 weeks (once per week). I can't do this anymore. I NEVER got this much breakage during my normal airdry/flatiron routine. I know it can't be my products....I've been using the same ones and up until I started rollersetting my hair they were working great. I'll lose some hair during the detangling process, but nothing enough to make me freak out. But when I take the rollers out OMG. And even during the week, I notice more breakage than usual even though I moisturize and seal.
> 
> I just really think it's just way too much manipulation for me. All the pins and combing and whatnot, my hair just can't deal. Even going really slow and using 3 different combs doesn't help. Usually, I just detangle quickly with a wide tooth comb and then wait for it to dry out before I go through in small sections with the flat iron + chase method. I know heat seems to be the devil here, but I gotta go back. This is ridiculous, and takes waaaaaaay too much time for me to be getting these results. Sure, it LOOKS good, ends are straight and all, but something is definitely wrong with the amount of hair I'm losing.
> 
> My hair looks to be the same length as it was right before my last relaxer, so I'm hoping I haven't damaged to the point where I'm set back for 6 months or something. I just know not to try this any time soon.
> 
> Sorry for ranting y'all. I just took down my set and am just pissed that I lost so much hair  Up until I tried to change my routine, I was doing so well. I thought that maybe eliminating direct heat would optimize my regimen but that doesn't seem to be the case



Go back to what you know


----------



## divachyk

I wish salons in my area offered Sunday hours.

jgirl3, I'm sorry about your setback. Hopefully it isn't as bad as you think. Try flexi rods. They are much, much easier. I've been flexi rodding consistently and loving it. I have pics on my blog. Far less smoothing & manipulation required.


----------



## Destiny9109

Purchased some sulfur 8 to grease my scalp with.....totally forgot how bad it smells lol


----------



## greenandchic

Using flexi rods and two pigtails to air dry my hair.  I hope this works out. LOL


----------



## Destiny9109

I wonder if my relaxer didn't really take last time because I was on my period.


----------



## divachyk

Destiny9109 said:


> I wonder if my relaxer didn't really take last time because I was on my period.



That really happens? Destiny9109


----------



## beloved1bx

greenandchic said:


> Using flexi rods and two pigtails to air dry my hair.  I hope this works out. LOL



How'd it go?


----------



## GeminiGem

I love flexi rods!!!! I use a little bit of Lotta body (in the white bottle) with a little oil on dry hair & I have the best curls. I only use about 5 purple ones and keep them in overnight.


----------



## Destiny9109

divachyk said:


> That really happens? Destiny9109



divachyk I'm not 100% sure, but I've been told so and read a little about it. Something about the ph balanc eof your body being low during that time.


----------



## divachyk

Destiny9109 said:


> I wonder if my relaxer didn't really take last time because I was on my period.





divachyk said:


> That really happens? Destiny9109





Destiny9109 said:


> divachyk I'm not 100% sure, but I've been told so and read a little about it. Something about the ph balanc eof your body being low during that time.



topnotch1010, can you clarify if this impacts the relaxing process?


----------



## greenandchic

beloved1bx said:


> How'd it go?



It went well though one curl wasn't dry enough. I used to to create an updo so it wasn't a big deal.  Next time I may blow dry my hair for a few minutes before taking them out to make sure my hair is dry.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Can you imagine?


----------



## flyygirlll2

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Can you imagine?



Love it. Beautiful thick hair.


----------



## topnotch1010

divachyk said:


> topnotch1010, can you clarify if this impacts the relaxing process?



divachyk I've never heard of this. I mean, once the hair has grown out of the scalp, there's nothing internal that can affect it. I wonder if the poster smoothed the hair or left it on for its full processing time?


----------



## halfindian

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Can you imagine?



Beautiful hair but Omg my arms ache looking at this!! Lol lol! How does she manage?


----------



## PureSilver

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Can you imagine?
> 
> 
> View attachment 264587


Is this pic even FOR REAL........MERCY JESUS!!! chile where did you get SO MUCH DARN hair. Amazed.

Looking better that a horse's tail.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk

Have you put up a tutorial of your flexi rod setting? Mine slightly suck those I have one in my siggie


----------



## divachyk

I haven't Saludable84. Tbh, I hate filming videos and only do them when someone requests something that I can't explain. Otherwise, I never think about recording. Do you like vlogging?

What questions you have about doing flexis?


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> I haven't Saludable84. Tbh, I hate filming videos and only do them when someone requests something that I can't explain. Otherwise, I never think about recording. Do you like vlogging?  What questions you have about doing flexis?



I don't care for vlogging. I do it when necessary, but otherwise not a fan of the Camara. Always been a quiet shy person. My sister on the other hand could teach me a few things about vlogging


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> I don't care for vlogging. I do it when necessary, but otherwise not a fan of the Camara. Always been a quiet shy person. My sister on the other hand could teach me a few things about vlogging



Does she vlog Saludable84 ? I'm not shy. I prefer perfection (discussion & quality) and it's hard to achieve without putting in hours of work. I don't have time for that foolishness.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Does she vlog Saludable84 ? I'm not shy. I prefer perfection (discussion & quality) and it's hard to achieve without putting in hours of work. I don't have time for that foolishness.



Yeah. Mostly hair and make-up.


----------



## moneychaser

Hi ladies.  After being natural since 2009 I plan on relaxing this fall.  Below is the letter I sent my stylist.  I haven’t been able to get past shoulder length really since transitioning erplexed

Dear...
I am writing to see if you would consider adding me back into your rotation of texlaxed clients.  I know you said you are trying to get away from offering relaxers but I was hoping you would make an exception since you are the only person I trust to relax my hair (I don’t even trust myself, haha).   I have come to the realization that my hair thrived best when I was texlaxed. I know this is due to the fact that I prefer to wear my hair primarily straight.  Due to how tightly coiled my hair is the amount of manipulation (detangling, blow drying, and heat) causes far more damage to my hair than relaxers have in the past. I am at the point where I am unable to maintain any length unless I wear weaves.  Now please don’t get me wrong I love the ease and flexibility of wearing weaves, I just miss my hair.   I miss being able to roller set it, deep condition it, and watching it grow-grow-grow.  This is a picture of my hair in 2009 right after you gave me my last relaxer.  My hair hasn’t looked this great since then!







This has been on my mind for a few months now and I hope you could help me reach my hair goals.  I plan on wearing weaves through the end of 2014, or at the least the fall, before relaxing again. 
See you soon and take care!


----------



## emada

^^^ That's sweet! 

I got a lot of new growth so I'm washing today and will relax by the end of the week. Interested in seeing how much growth I get, especially since using this oil mix I made. I'm also looking into different bob cuts, I definitely need a nice trim.


----------



## sunnieb

emada said:


> ^^^ That's sweet!
> 
> I got a lot of new growth so I'm washing today and will relax by the end of the week. Interested in seeing how much growth I get, especially since using this oil mix I made. I'm also looking into different bob cuts, I definitely need a nice trim.



I'm relaxing on Friday. So over all this newgrowth!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Hmmmm how long after a flat iron would you ladies get a relaxer?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

This girl is beautiful with gorgeous hair

https://www.youtube.com/user/melissadenisetv/feed


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Hmmmm how long after a flat iron would you ladies get a relaxer?



I did mine 2 weeks later.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

^^^ 2 weeks is doable for me. Thanks!

OAN: I just tried the infamous LCO method for a braid out. Hopefully I don't look like a wet dog in the morning. I used Aussie Moist leave-in, Hawaiian Silky & an oil. Let's see how this goes....


----------



## Destiny9109

I finally found Mizani relaxer on the ground today.....but I already relaxed my hair 3 days ago with a boxed relaxer. Guess I'll change on the next touchup.


----------



## Destiny9109

I'm getting so many compliments on my hair, but I have no idea what did it lol. Was it the oil serum I added to my relaxer or the black rinse(extra collagen protein)? I'll just incorporate both on my relaxer day from now on.


----------



## greenandchic

Destiny9109 said:


> I finally found Mizani relaxer on the ground today.....but I already relaxed my hair 3 days ago with a boxed relaxer. Guess I'll change on the next touchup.



Can you really use lye after using no lye and vice versa?


----------



## Lilmama1011

greenandchic said:


> Can you really use lye after using no lye and vice versa?



Before the hair board I did.


----------



## Evolving78

greenandchic said:


> Can you really use lye after using no lye and vice versa?



Yes you can. And I have switched back to no lye. I'm having better more consistent results too.


----------



## greenandchic

shortdub78 said:


> Yes you can. And I have switched back to no lye. I'm having better more consistent results too.



That's good to know. I'm thinking about switching to Creme of Nature Straight from Eden since I've read and watched a lot of good reviews so far...


----------



## Destiny9109

greenandchic said:


> Can you really use lye after using no lye and vice versa?



Yes, I've done it so many times on my hair journey. I'm always conflicted lol. With lye the only thing I can't get is the straightness I desire, but I don't have to constantly chelate and moisturize. With no lye I love the consistent straight results, but I have to do so much to combat dryness on my scalp and hair. So now I just use a no lye like once or twice a year, I haven't broken myself from the need to have silky straight hair yet lol


----------



## Fotchygirl

Ladies I'm getting a TU soon but I've noticed that after each relaxer my hair looks really flat and has no bounce. How can I avoid this without or it's to be expected?


----------



## Lilmama1011

Fotchygirl said:


> Ladies I'm getting a TU soon but I've noticed that after each relaxer my hair looks really flat and has no bounce. How can I avoid this without or it's to be expected?



Dont relax bone straight or switch to no lye


----------



## Evolving78

Destiny9109 said:


> Yes, I've done it so many times on my hair journey. I'm always conflicted lol. With lye the only thing I can't get is the straightness I desire, but I don't have to constantly chelate and moisturize. With no lye I love the consistent straight results, but I have to do so much to combat dryness on my scalp and hair. So now I just use a no lye like once or twice a year, I haven't broken myself from the need to have silky straight hair yet lol



I was having that issue with Mizani lye. But when I use the no lye, I neutralize with Mizani chelating/neutralizing shampoo.  Since using no lye,  I have less shedding and breakage, since my hair is is consistent to receive moisture. I don't have to over moisturize either.


----------



## Fotchygirl

Thanks Lilmama1011, I'll ask my stylist to switch or I'll just bring it with me. I was thinking of changing to ORS anyway since some ladies on youtube use it.


----------



## greenandchic

Destiny9109 said:


> Yes, I've done it so many times on my hair journey. I'm always conflicted lol. With lye the only thing I can't get is the straightness I desire, but I don't have to constantly chelate and moisturize. With no lye I love the consistent straight results, but I have to do so much to combat dryness on my scalp and hair. So now I just use a no lye like once or twice a year, I haven't broken myself from the need to have silky straight hair yet lol



I was worried about the dryness I've heard about no lye relaxers. In terms of chelateing, would it be something I would only have to do after washing/neutralizing out the relaxer and maybe one other time or do you have to do it constantly?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

greenandchic said:


> I was worried about the dryness I've heard about no lye relaxers. In terms of chelateing, would it be something I would only have to do after washing/neutralizing out the relaxer and maybe one other time or do you have to do it constantly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I do it right after relaxing. Since I am back to using a non sulfate shampoo, I will do it once a month.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I am 16 weeks post. Last night I wAshed, clarified, deep conditioned, blow dried on cool & flat ironed. I found two places that needed trimming but I'm sure it's when I ripped some rubberbands out of my hair. I just left them alone u ntil my relaxer.  

My NG has been so good to me. I'm so certain it's because I changed from olive oil mango butter to Hawaiian Silky for my NG. I neeeeever had consistent moisture like this!!


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I am 16 weeks post. Last night I wAshed, clarified, deep conditioned, blow dried on cool & flat ironed. I found two places that needed trimming but I'm sure it's when I ripped some rubberbands out of my hair. I just left them alone u ntil my relaxer.  My NG has been so good to me. I'm so certain it's because I changed from olive oil mango butter to Hawaiian Silky for my NG. I neeeeever had consistent moisture like this!!


How often do you flat iton?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> How often do you flat iton?



Twice a year


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

...............


----------



## MissC320

pre_medicalrulz said:


> ...............



Lol! Ok.


----------



## irisak

I need somebody to talk me down off the ledge.  My summer growth spurt is in full effect and my 6 weeks post hair is feeling like 12 weeks post hair.  I never touch up this soon but it's so tempting especially in this DMV heat.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I'm actually surprised that my ponytail reaches WL. Especially since Im also 16 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm actually surprised that my ponytail reaches WL. Especially since Im also 16 weeks post relaxer.



pre_medicalrulz what style do you mostly stay in?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lilmama1011 said:


> @pre_medicalrulz what style do you mostly stay in?



Girl it ranges. The past 4 months I have been in box plaits and cornrows though.


----------



## greenandchic

irisak said:


> I need somebody to talk me down off the ledge.  My summer growth spurt is in full effect and my 6 weeks post hair is feeling like 12 weeks post hair.  I never touch up this soon but it's so tempting especially in this DMV heat.



EcoStyler Gel and buns.


----------



## irisak

greenandchic said:


> EcoStyler Gel and buns.



greenandchic I know lol. I usually stretch for 12 weeks plus and I've only relaxed twice this year but I just feel so fly with a fresh touch up!!


----------



## greenandchic

irisak said:


> greenandchic I know lol. I usually stretch for 12 weeks plus and I've only relaxed twice this year but I just feel so fly with a fresh touch up!!



I'm 9 weeks post; I usually go for 12 and I have to remember I only have 3 weeks.  I'm also still trying to decide if I'm going to switch to no-lye or stick with lye.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> ...............



Schooled!


----------



## Saludable84

irisak said:


> I need somebody to talk me down off the ledge.  My summer growth spurt is in full effect and my 6 weeks post hair is feeling like 12 weeks post hair.  I never touch up this soon but it's so tempting especially in this DMV heat.



Sometimes, though we put ourselves in restrictions, I feel that you have to do what's best. If stretching may cause you too much trouble or breakage just relax. In the end, you have to weigh the pros and cons of waiting and relaxing.


----------



## Saludable84

greenandchic said:


> I'm 9 weeks post; I usually go for 12 and I have to remember I only have 3 weeks.  I'm also still trying to decide if I'm going to switch to no-lye or stick with lye.



Determine how much texture you want and go from there.


----------



## greenandchic

Saludable84 said:


> Determine how much texture you want and go from there.



I want less texture but not straight.  I'm finding out my hair is very resistant, at least to lye so far.


----------



## Saludable84

greenandchic said:


> I want less texture but not straight.  I'm finding out my hair is very resistant, at least to lye so far.



No-Lye won't leave your hair super straight, you can keep some texture with it. My hair straightened better with no-lye while my hair is resistant to the lye. Well resistant in general. It doesn't hurt to try the no lye, just be aware of the upkeep it involves. I first texlaxed with no lye and it wasn't bad. I still had some thickness, but it was straighter too.


----------



## greenandchic

Saludable84 said:


> No-Lye won't leave your hair super straight, you can keep some texture with it. My hair straightened better with no-lye while my hair is resistant to the lye. Well resistant in general. It doesn't hurt to try the no lye, just be aware of the upkeep it involves. I first texlaxed with no lye and it wasn't bad. I still had some thickness, but it was straighter too.



Thanks for the heads up. I know I will have to keep some chelating shampoo on hand for sure.  I never though my hair could be that resistant to lye but its bullet proof!


----------



## dribbelina

hi relaxed ladies,
Please help,
I went to a new hairdresser yesterday and she applied and combed the relaxer with a fine tooth comb trough my new growth. I asked her to use the back of the comb but she said that my hair was too thick. Is my hair now damaged? And if so what to do or should I be just fine? thanks in advance


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

dribbelina said:


> hi relaxed ladies,
> Please help,
> I went to a new hairdresser yesterday and she applied and combed the relaxer with a fine tooth comb trough my new growth. I asked her to use the back of the comb but she said that my hair was too thick. Is my hair now damaged? And if so what to do or should I be just fine? thanks in advance



NG is strong. You'll be fine.


----------



## divachyk

dribbelina said:


> hi relaxed ladies, Please help, I went to a new hairdresser yesterday and she applied and combed the relaxer with a fine tooth comb trough my new growth. I asked her to use the back of the comb but she said that my hair was too thick. Is my hair now damaged? And if so what to do or should I be just fine? thanks in advance



Agree with pre_medicalrulz....all should be well.


----------



## dribbelina

thanks PREmedicalrulz and divachyck
but is this method not harmful for the hair? and can I go back to her? Thanks


----------



## Lilmama1011

dribbelina said:


> thanks PREmedicalrulz and divachyck
> but is this method not harmful for the hair? and can I go back to her? Thanks



If your new growth was tangled and matted and if she was ripping through it then yeah.  Did you hear ripping?


----------



## irisak

Saludable84 said:


> Sometimes, though we put ourselves in restrictions, I feel that you have to do what's best. If stretching may cause you too much trouble or breakage just relax. In the end, you have to weigh the pros and cons of waiting and relaxing.


 
Saludable That is so true.  I know I've been shedding like someone's puppy  but I'm not sure if that's due to needing a touch-up or just a seasonal or hormonal thing. I've also been seeing what to most would be considered minimal breakage but is entirely too much for my comfort.   I'm going to keep an eye on my hair and touch-up when I'm ready.  I think I definitely have close to an inch of new growth so overlapping won't be an issue.


----------



## Saludable84

dribbelina said:


> thanks PREmedicalrulz and divachyck but is this method not harmful for the hair? and can I go back to her? Thanks


It will straighten your hair more but it won't be too harmful. Next time take a sprush with you or tell her you prefer her to not smooth it with a comb. It's your preference and your money.


----------



## Saludable84

irisak said:


> Saludable That is so true.  I know I've been shedding like someone's puppy  but I'm not sure if that's due to needing a touch-up or just a seasonal or hormonal thing. I've also been seeing what to most would be considered minimal breakage but is entirely too much for my comfort.   I'm going to keep an eye on my hair and touch-up when I'm ready.  I think I definitely have close to an inch of new growth so overlapping won't be an issue.



Keep watching it. My last stretch, it went well and I didn't have excess shedding or breakage, I just relaxed because it fit a certain schedule. My stretch before, I went 16/20 weeks because I was too lazy and my hair was breaking because of it. I hated relaxing so soon because I had a set schedule, but I had to or risked a setback just to say "Oh, I stretched for 20 weeks". This time I went 19/20 weeks. I'm happy with that as long as my hair is doing well.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I have to do some research on why my strands are sticking to each other. It's so annoying.


----------



## flyygirlll2

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I have to do some research on why my strands are sticking to each other. It's so annoying.




I sometimes have that problem when my hair is wet or damp and mind you I have trimmed my hair twice in the past 2 months... Sorry I'm no help but I do understand the aggravation.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk

How long do you flexi sets last and how do you preserve them?


----------



## brownb83

Used ORS lye to relax and I really liked it.Now I have to slowly cut off these double processed 5 inches.


----------



## Saludable84

brownb83 said:


> Used ORS lye to relax and I really liked it.Now I have to slowly cut off these double processed 5 inches.



Patience lol


----------



## mochalocks

I Don't know what to do with my hair for my New Orleans trip on Wednesday.


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz flyygirlll2, my wet hair use to tangle, matte, web & stick together something serious. The ~4" inch chop helped it tremendously! I'm not dealing with that any longer...knock on wood. Air drying isn't good for my hair, it dreads together which is a little different from the sticking that I'm talking about when wet. Using indirect heat each week has helped the mini dreads issue.  

Saludable84, I can get about 5 to 7 days of curls when pineappling, pin curling or bantu knotting the hair each night. I get sick of curls quick so by day 4 or 5, I'm no longer trying to preserve them. I will put my hair in a bun and call it a night.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> It will straighten your hair more but it won't be too harmful. Next time take a sprush with you or tell her you prefer her to not smooth it with a comb. It's your preference and your money.



dribbelina, what Saludable84 said. Yes, you can go back to her.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk

I think the Bantu knots are my best option. The pineapple works, but it looses curl in the back. I also don't want to sleep with flexi rods.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

But it's so weird because they stick together when my hair is flat iron straight only. It's crazy.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

You can't tell but I can't run my fingers thru my strands. At all. They are stuck together once again. Once I flat iron, they just cling to each other. Like bad static. The whole head! Lol

Anyone experiences this on dry hair?


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You can't tell but I can't run my fingers thru my strands. At all. They are stuck together once again. Once I flat iron, they just cling to each other. Like bad static. The whole head! Lol
> 
> Anyone experiences this on dry hair?
> 
> View attachment 266895



pre_medicalrulz, yes - I had excessive split ends and mid-shaft splits. I could comb my hair one second and try to run my fingers through it the next but couldn't. My hair was clinging together. Have you checked to see if you have split ends or mid shaft splits?


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84, I like pin curls because it keeps the curls soft and loose. Bantu knots preserve them best. Pineapple does loosen the back. I like looser curls so I rarely bantu knot because it keeps them too tight. If I were trying to maintain the set for the week, bantu knots would be my option also. I would never sleep in flexis. I sleep to rough and it would rip my hair out, not to mention, that has got to be super umcomfy.


----------



## Jewell

greenandchic said:


> EcoStyler Gel and buns.



Yes lawd. ^ I havent had a touch-up since Feb. 9, and want to go until late September at least. Clear EcoStyler, the Smooth N Shine Gel in the yellow jar and damp bunning is working for me. I have well over 2" of NG. I try to keep the daily manipulation to a minimum in general, but especially once at least 1 inch of new growth has reared its head.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You can't tell but I can't run my fingers thru my strands. At all. They are stuck together once again. Once I flat iron, they just cling to each other. Like bad static. The whole head! Lol  Anyone experiences this on dry hair?



Yep as diva said it was when I had crazy split ends. Had to do a decent trim to fix it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> pre_medicalrulz, yes - I had excessive split ends and mid-shaft splits. I could comb my hair one second and try to run my fingers through it the next but couldn't. My hair was clinging together. Have you checked to see if you have split ends or mid shaft splits?



Ahhhh shoot! Don't tell me that.  I can't fix midshaft splits w/o shaving my hair off. Aughh!!!


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You can't tell but I can't run my fingers thru my strands. At all. They are stuck together once again. Once I flat iron, they just cling to each other. Like bad static. The whole head! Lol  Anyone experiences this on dry hair?



Mine does that too if my heat protectant has too much protein, is not good enough or my hair is too dry before flat ironing.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Saludable84 said:


> Mine does that too if my heat protectant has too much protein, is not good enough or my hair is too dry before flat ironing.



When I was using redkin heat glide and I flat ironed my hair was stiff and stuck together.  Never again will I use this. I don't know if it has protein in It


----------



## greenandchic

Jewell said:


> Yes lawd. ^ I havent had a touch-up since Feb. 9, and want to go until late September at least. Clear EcoStyler, the Smooth N Shine Gel in the yellow jar and damp bunning is working for me. I have well over 2" of NG. I try to keep the daily manipulation to a minimum in general, but especially once at least 1 inch of new growth has reared its head.



You're motivating me to stretch longer than 12 weeks!  Lately I've been into Fantasia IC Gel but Ill try the Smooth N Shine one when I'm out of this.  

Do you wear buns exclusively when you're stretching?


----------



## Saludable84

Lilmama1011 said:


> When I was using redkin heat glide and I flat ironed my hair was stiff and stuck together.  Never again will I use this. I don't know if it has protein in It



I hair does this with aphogee, silk elements, CHI keratin mist, and Organix keratin oil. It sometimes does this Kerastase if I don't use enough moisture DC and never does this with CHI Keratin Silk infusion.


----------



## halfindian

Jewell said:


> Yes lawd. ^ I havent had a touch-up since Feb. 9, and want to go until late September at least. Clear EcoStyler, the Smooth N Shine Gel in the yellow jar and damp bunning is working for me. I have well over 2" of NG. I try to keep the daily manipulation to a minimum in general, but especially once at least 1 inch of new growth has reared its head.



POst pics of your styles this far into your stretch please. I'm in need of inspiration. THANKS


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lilmama1011 said:


> When I was using redkin heat glide and I flat ironed my hair was stiff and stuck together.  Never again will I use this. I don't know if it has protein in It





Saludable84 said:


> I hair does this with aphogee, silk elements, CHI keratin mist, and Organix keratin oil. It sometimes does this Kerastase if I don't use enough moisture DC and never does this with CHI Keratin Silk infusion.



Ok you know what... I'm going to clarify tmr night and airdry without any leave in products and see if there's a difference..


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ok you know what... I'm going to clarify tmr night and airdry without any leave in products and see if there's a difference..



You use nexxus no? I wouldn't think you need to add more with those products unless you use a protectant. When I used nexxus, I really needed nothing else except for heat protectant. My hair was always good with therappe and humectress.


----------



## NGraceO

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ok you know what... I'm going to clarify tmr night and airdry without any leave in products and see if there's a difference..



I hope it works. Be sure to update us. My hair behaves this way whenever straight, but unfortunately it's due to split ends


----------



## divachyk

My hair gets stooooopid at 8 weeks post. My breakage this stretch has been non-existent thus far which is a big deal for my hair. It normally breaks, always. Not this time....well, not until I hit 8 weeks. I'm unsure what happens at the 8 week mark every single stretch that causes issues.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Saludable84 said:


> You use nexxus no? I wouldn't think you need to add more with those products unless you use a protectant. When I used nexxus, I really needed nothing else except for heat protectant. My hair was always good with therappe and humectress.



I haven't used Nexxus since I hit WL except for the shampoo. Been trying out new products. Maybe that's the pblm as well. But I will eventually figure it out. I just have to start somewhere & start the process of elimination.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> pre_medicalrulz flyygirlll2, my wet hair use to tangle, matte, web & stick together something serious. The ~4" inch chop helped it tremendously! I'm not dealing with that any longer...knock on wood. Air drying isn't good for my hair, it dreads together which is a little different from the sticking that I'm talking about when wet. Using indirect heat each week has helped the mini dreads issue.  Saludable84, I can get about 5 to 7 days of curls when pineappling, pin curling or bantu knotting the hair each night. I get sick of curls quick so by day 4 or 5, I'm no longer trying to preserve them. I will put my hair in a bun and call it a night.



  I trimmed last week actually. I did have some splits but I've been using more protein lately  and also using the Phytokeratin Repair serum for ends to keep splits at bay. I even bought new scissors and a scissor sharpener.. I can be obsessive about my ends sometimes.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I trimmed last week actually. I did have some splits but I've been using more protein lately  and also using the Phytokeratin Repair serum for ends to keep splits at bay. I even bought new scissors and a scissor sharpener.. I can be obsessive about my ends sometimes.



Protein can help and hurt you so be careful. I notice my ends give me more issues when I use too much protein, even when I balance it with moisture.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I haven't used Nexxus since I hit WL except for the shampoo. Been trying out new products. Maybe that's the pblm as well. But I will eventually figure it out. I just have to start somewhere & start the process of elimination.



I will be honest; as much as I love my small business vendors my hair has not been the same since I stopped using Nexxus. My hair was bone straight and had volume, bounce and life for days when I used Nexxus. I might go back to the poo after I give birth because I really do love it and paul mitchell shampoo. I will pay for poo! I used the shampoo, conditioner and the humectress luxe spray and I had no issues with any damage at all. Thats what I call a hair care line.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> Protein can help and hurt you so be careful. I notice my ends give me more issues when I use too much protein, even when I balance it with moisture.



Finding a balance has been hard. I experienced some breakage at my crown for the first time ever due to stretching for 7 months. I've trimmed a lot this year but the only reason it doesn't bother me to cut is because my hair has been gaining back what I trimmed quickly it seems. I keep feeling like I need protein but  I want to focus on moisture cause my has is naturally dry and coarse.


----------



## mschristine

I'm back! I finally figured out how to reply from my phone...anyway, I'm four weeks post after flirting with transitioning for a few months. Ive had a lot of thinning and breakage so i got a major cut amd now I'm ready to get back to twice a week deep conditioning sessions, monthly hard protien treatmemts and trimming away at these thin ends


----------



## NGraceO

23 weeks post and counting. Surprisingly, yesterday's post braid removal wash day wasn't hell. 

I'm not in a rush to touch up...I'll go until it becomes unbearable. 

OAN, I have no clue what to do with my hair. 

I have his new gorgeous wig calling my name, but  to wear it in this NYC heat might be insanity. So maybe I'll be back to braids.


----------



## topnotch1010

I know many of you self relax with no problems, but I recently read about @Aireen's horror story of a relaxing session with her stylist. I just wanted to post a few tips, as I do have a cosmetology license and have been a self-relaxer for years. This forum is all about sharing information, so I'm sharing what I know.

Relaxer tips:

1.    If on a long stretch, make sure to have detangled 24-48 hours before relaxing, so that the relaxing process can be quick.

2.    If you are new to self-relaxing or have color on your hair, be sure to use a mild/color safe relaxer. For the newbies, mild processes slower and gives you time to feel your way through the relaxing session without the fear of damage. I ALWAYS use mild on my hair, regardless if I have color or not, because I like to be extra cautious and want to keep a little volume to my hair.

3.    Coat the previously relaxed hair with a heavy oil or conditioner to prevent overlapping.

4.    Part the hair into 4 sections, horizontally and vertically. Tie the top two sections and one of the bottom sections up with an elastic or hair clip to keep it out of your way.

5.    Hair can be relaxed using comb, chemical brush, or fingers. I prefer fingers because I can better control where the relaxer is going and I can feel my hair better. Try not to get relaxer on your scalp, previously colored, or previously relaxed hair. 

6.    Starting at the back loose section, start from the top and work your way down, parting in ½” sections. Be sure to get the outside parameters as well. Continue on to the second back section.

7.    For the top 2, start from the middle and work your way towards the front. DO NOT RELAX ALL THE WAY TO THE FRONT HAIRLINE! Leave about a 1” section in the front to come back to. The front hairline is fragile and will break easily, so you want to leave that section for last.

8.    Relax the fourth section from middle to the front hairline then come back to the first top section and relax the last 1” to complete the entire relaxer session. 
9.    Smooth.

10.    I like to shampoo mine out immediately to avoid any over-processing. Some people like to wait for more processing, but again, I like a little volume.

11.    When shampooing, use a pattern method to get all of the relaxer out. I shampoo and massage from right to left, snaking my way down my head from top to bottom, to be sure I get every single inch of relaxer out.

12.    Shampoo using neutralizer 3 times. The first time do a mild massage, the second is progressively stronger pressure, using my fingertips, and the third I scratch my scalp in the above pattern to make sure that all of the relaxer is out. 

13.    DC and style as normal.

ETA: DO NOT USE A RECONSTRUCTOR AFTER A RELAXING SESSION. Using it will cause it to revert to the previous curl pattern and lose your relaxing results. Wait 3 days after a relaxer to use a reconstructor. In 3 day's time, your hair will harden and will permanently be in it's new relaxed state.  

Keep in mind that this is just MY method and it has served me well. The biggest issue I see with relaxer breakage is relaxing to the ends, using too strong of a relaxer, or relaxing over previously colored hair using a regular strength relaxer. 

Best of luck! :heart2:


----------



## flyygirlll2

topnotch1010 said:


> I know many of you self relax with no problems, but I recently read about @Aireen's horror story of a relaxing session with her stylist. I just wanted to post a few tips, as I do have a cosmetology license and have been a self-relaxer for years. This forum is all about sharing information, so I'm sharing what I know.  Relaxer tips:  1.    If on a long stretch, make sure to have detangled 24-48 hours before relaxing, so that the relaxing process can be quick.  2.    If you are new to self-relaxing or have color on your hair, be sure to use a mild/color safe relaxer. For the newbies, mild processes slower and gives you time to feel your way through the relaxing session without the fear of damage. I ALWAYS use mild on my hair, regardless if I have color or not, because I like to be extra cautious and want to keep a little volume to my hair.  3.    Coat the previously relaxed hair with a heavy oil or conditioner to prevent overlapping.  4.    Part the hair into 4 sections, horizontally and vertically. Tie the top two sections and one of the bottom sections up with an elastic or hair clip to keep it out of your way.  5.    Hair can be relaxed using comb, chemical brush, or fingers. I prefer fingers because I can better control where the relaxer is going and I can feel my hair better. Try not to get relaxer on your scalp, previously colored, or previously relaxed hair.  6.    Starting at the back loose section, start from the top and work your way down, parting in ½” sections. Be sure to get the outside parameters as well. Continue on to the second back section.  7.    For the top 2, start from the middle and work your way towards the front. DO NOT RELAX ALL THE WAY TO THE FRONT HAIRLINE! Leave about a 1” section in the front to come back to. The front hairline is fragile and will break easily, so you want to leave that section for last.  8.    Relax the fourth section from middle to the front hairline then come back to the first top section and relax the last 1” to complete the entire relaxer session. 9.    Smooth.  10.    I like to shampoo mine out immediately to avoid any over-processing. Some people like to wait for more processing, but again, I like a little volume.  11.    When shampooing, use a pattern method to get all of the relaxer out. I shampoo and massage from right to left, snaking my way down my head from top to bottom, to be sure I get every single inch of relaxer out.  12.    Shampoo using neutralizer 3 times. The first time do a mild massage, the second is progressively stronger pressure, using my fingertips, and the third I scratch my scalp in the above pattern to make sure that all of the relaxer is out.  13.    DC and style as normal.  ETA: DO NOT USE A RECONSTRUCTOR AFTER A RELAXING SESSION. Using it will cause it to revert to the previous curl pattern and lose your relaxing results. Wait 3 days after a relaxer to use a reconstructor. In 3 day's time, your hair will harden and will permanently be in it's new relaxed state.  Keep in mind that this is just MY method and it has served me well. The biggest issue I see with relaxer breakage is relaxing to the ends, using too strong of a relaxer, or relaxing over previously colored hair using a regular strength relaxer.  Best of luck! :heart2:




Thanks for the tips! I've used mild before but it does absolutely nothing to my hair, my hair is resistant and does not easily straighten. I use regular though even though I can use super just cause I don't mind some texture in my hair. I used the half and half method to self relax last touch up and I actually like it since it provided more time for me to apply.


----------



## greenandchic

topnotch1010 - Thanks for the heads up about not using a reconstructor! My hair is too resistant to use light, I need to use "regular". I'm actually thinking of switching to no-lye since my hair seems to laugh at lye.  

Before I relaxed my virgin hair I did a test and it did nothing. Even with leaving it on longer than my test only has me texturized/laxed. Looking back I probably should have seen a pro for my virgin hair but I rather mess it up myself, lol!


----------



## flyygirlll2

greenandchic said:


> topnotch1010 - Thanks for the heads up about not using a reconstructor! My hair is too resistant to use light, I need to use "regular". I'm actually thinking of switching to no-lye since my hair seems to laugh at lye.  Before I relaxed my virgin hair I did a test and it did nothing. Even with leaving it on longer than my test only has me texturized/laxed. Looking back I probably should have seen a pro for my virgin hair but I rather mess it up myself, lol!



 I find that no lye doesn't straighten it completely either, feels like it has to be beaten into submission for that to happen which will just cause damage anyway. I've never realized the level of resistance my hair had until I self relaxed it myself.. Now I see why stylist use to leave it in extra long while telling me " oh your hair is not taking yet" smh.


----------



## Saludable84

NGraceO said:


> 23 weeks post and counting. Surprisingly, yesterday's post braid removal wash day wasn't hell.  I'm not in a rush to touch up...I'll go until it becomes unbearable.  OAN, I have no clue what to do with my hair.  I have his new gorgeous wig calling my name, but  to wear it in this NYC heat might be insanity. So maybe I'll be back to braids.



The heat is real up here. But in not complaining. We had the longest and coldest winter ever.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Saludable84 said:


> The heat is real up here. But in not complaining. We had the longest and coldest winter ever.



It's 107 here smh


----------



## NGraceO

Saludable84 said:


> The heat is real up here. But in not complaining. We had the longest and coldest winter ever.




Mannnn, I've been longing for the winter back, man.


----------



## Saludable84

Lilmama1011 said:


> It's 107 here smh


----------



## Destiny9109

Lilmama1011 said:


> It's 107 here smh



Lilmama1011 yup, you're in Az too right? This dryness and heat makes me so miserable.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Destiny9109 said:


> Lilmama1011 yup, you're in Az too right? This dryness and heat makes me so miserable.



Yes.  I stay mostly inside anyway


----------



## divachyk

It's 100 degrees here. Wowzers.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Destiny9109 said:


> Lilmama1011 yup, you're in Az too right? This dryness and heat makes me so miserable.



Omg I have been to Arizona twice around this time of year & it was horrid. I feel your pain.


----------



## mochalocks

I'm dreading the New Orleans heat on my hair tomorrow, and up until next Monday. Good thing I washed it earlier. I refused to get it freshly relaxed only to let it look limp, and drop on my trip.


----------



## PureSilver

Ladies i feel your pain, living in a tropical climate is beyond hot. I would take winter cold over summer heat any day. I already have 4 degree sunburn scars from being in the sun for a few hours from Sunday till Tuesday. Its horrible here in JA.


----------



## PureSilver

Ladies i feel your pain, living in a tropical climate is beyond hot. I would take winter cold over summer heat any day. I already have 4th degree sunburn scars from being in the sun for a few hours from Sunday till Tuesday. Its horrible here in JA.


----------



## divachyk

It's hot & humid here.


----------



## Destiny9109

I even put heat protectant on my hair before going outside lmao!


----------



## brownb83

Im thinking about learning how to do my own box braids. It looks easy on youtube but idk.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Destiny9109 said:


> I even put heat protectant on my hair before going outside lmao!



Some mix sunscreen with their moisturizers.  I just don't want to spray it everything I go out and building up cones on my hair


----------



## divachyk

Lilmama1011 said:


> Some mix sunscreen with their moisturizers.  I just don't want to spray it everything I go out and building up cones on my hair



Lilmama1011, you use regular skin sunscreen?


----------



## Fotchygirl

So ladies, myself and DH had to go to an impromptu family function and since my hair was a hot mess I decided to go to a salon and just get a relaxer. What a horrible experience!

Firstly she didn't base my scalp, luckily I had done it myself and then she proceeded to put the relaxer all over my hair and she didn't  have enough since my head is big and I had 5 months worth of NG. So she used a small tooth comb to spread the relaxer and used the same comb to fight her way through the hair. Then she has the audacity to show me a ball of broken hairs from my head. Urghhh!

She then leaves the relaxer until I start to burn, then she washes and pulls at my hair with a towel. Forget about the deep conditioning, it doesn't exist there. The cherry on top was when she just blow dried my hair without a heat protectant. My hair is now under processed in some areas and my ends look frayed. To think in my bag I had a Palmer's protein pack, a Tresemme naturals conditioner and an ORS heat serum and just kept quiet is beyond me. Never again ladies, I will learn to self relax come hell or high waters!


----------



## Beamodel

This is such ashamed ^^^
This is why I've never been to a salon for a relaxer. My mom use to do mines then taught me how to self relax my own hair. 

The funny part is, self relaxing is quite easy. Just practice with a conditioner so you can get the hang of it.


----------



## Beamodel

mochalocks said:


> I'm dreading the New Orleans heat on my hair tomorrow, and up until next Monday. Good thing I washed it earlier. I refused to get it freshly relaxed only to let it look limp, and drop on my trip.



I live in New Orleans. It's hot all the time here lol.


----------



## mochalocks

Beamodel said:


> I live in New Orleans. It's hot all the time here lol.




Lol N.O. Heat is crazy, more hot than NYC.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Early morning wash today. Let's see if this hair sticks together....again. smh


----------



## NGraceO

I've been to three beauty supply stores and none have had my beloved Aphogee 2 step  . 

What's going on nyc ??

I need this to happen TOday.


----------



## Babysaffy

Fotchygirl said:


> So ladies, myself and DH had to go to an impromptu family function and since my hair was a hot mess I decided to go to a salon and just get a relaxer. What a horrible experience!
> 
> Firstly she didn't base my scalp, luckily I had done it myself and then she proceeded to put the relaxer all over my hair and she didn't  have enough since my head is big and I had 5 months worth of NG. So she used a small tooth comb to spread the relaxer and used the same comb to fight her way through the hair. Then she has the audacity to show me a ball of broken hairs from my head. Urghhh!
> 
> She then leaves the relaxer until I start to burn, then she washes and pulls at my hair with a towel. Forget about the deep conditioning, it doesn't exist there. The cherry on top was when she just blow dried my hair without a heat protectant. My hair is now under processed in some areas and my ends look frayed. To think in my bag I had a Palmer's protein pack, a Tresemme naturals conditioner and an ORS heat serum and just kept quiet is beyond me. Never again ladies, I will learn to self relax come hell or high waters!



   what a shame you went through this!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Ha ha no more strands clinging together. So happy. I removed the leave-in. I should have known. I never used leave-in in the first place.


----------



## SuchaLady




----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ha ha no more strands clinging together. So happy. I removed the leave-in. I should have known. I never used leave-in in the first place.



If you don't need it don't use it. My hair thrives on a leave-in because moisturizers makes it stick, but not everything is for everyone.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

^^^^ I don't even know what the purpose of a leave-in is for anyway.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

I watched this and literally drooled. I remember when she was just APL. Now she's full WL and her hair is thriving!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmI9CD1UEDU


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> ^^^^ I don't even know what the purpose of a leave-in is for anyway.



It benefits those like me who use indirect heat and it's the only way to get moisture in. But it has to be watery and I have to use heat. The creamy ones I have to use on damp hair and can't use heat. I never understood them til I learned how to you use them, but they aren't for everyone. I can't use moisturizers because then I get what you get the strands sticking together and they dry out badly. Woe is the hair world lol.


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I watched this and literally drooled. I remember when she was just APL. Now she's full WL and her hair is thriving!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmI9CD1UEDU



Do I even want to look because I already signed up to cut my hair back to SL/APL length.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84

Go look, but ummmmm....we must be sippin' from the same tea. Because I REALLY REALLY want to cut again.......

Badly.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I watched this and literally drooled. I remember when she was just APL. Now she's full WL and her hair is thriving!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmI9CD1UEDU



Uhm excuse me missy. Where have you been young lady? Long time no post!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

pre_medicalrulz

I've been here....lurking in the shadows lol. I had to come post that girls vid though. Her hair was just too pretty not to share.


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84  Go look, but ummmmm....we must be sippin' from the same tea. Because I REALLY REALLY want to cut again.......  Badly.



I was telling DH I wanted to shave it all off after I give birth and not really go natural but just start from scratch and go from there. He didn't agree with that. He really like my hair at SL and he found a pic of me from looooooong ago and I had SL hair. I can't front, it looks nice on me. He asked if I would be willing to just cut to that and let it grow out. I wanted to cut to SL because wet, that's where all my texlaxed hair is. Straightened it APL. Actually I'm lying, it's closer to BSL. I'm not opposed to cutting it all off. 

He asked me why the sudden change and I commented that it was one thing when I went to the salon and was kept at SL due to someone opinion and not knowing how to care for my hair. Now that I know what it takes, I'm not opposed to having short hair because I have the advantage of knowing what to do now. Does that make sense?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84

I understand you fully. 

Your DH is on to something. SO asked me yesterday (after a long hot day of complainin' about my hair) why I kept my hair long if I "hate" it. Hearing the word hate stung a bit, but he's kind of right. Long hair is pretty, but I'm realllllllly diggin' BSL. My styles are cute, my buns are big and wash days take 2 hours tops. 

Hmmmm, did I just talk myself into cutting again? YEP, I think I have. 

Lemme' go find my scissors.


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84  I understand you fully.  Your DH is on to something. SO asked me yesterday (after a long hot day of complainin' about my hair) why I kept my hair long if I "hate" it. Hearing the word hate stung a bit, but he's kind of right. Long hair is pretty, but I'm realllllllly diggin' BSL. My styles are cute, my buns are big and wash days take 2 hours tops.  Hmmmm, did I just talk myself into cutting again? YEP, I think I have.  Lemme' go find my scissors.



I'm gonna wait til August, but it will more than likely happen.


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84  I understand you fully.  Your DH is on to something. SO asked me yesterday (after a long hot day of complainin' about my hair) why I kept my hair long if I "hate" it. Hearing the word hate stung a bit, but he's kind of right. Long hair is pretty, but I'm realllllllly diggin' BSL. My styles are cute, my buns are big and wash days take 2 hours tops.  Hmmmm, did I just talk myself into cutting again? YEP, I think I have.  Lemme' go find my scissors.



I'm not opposed to long hair, I just am not against cutting it to get it to look the way I want and sporting a new style along the way.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84

Your good. I'm officially BSL again .


----------



## NGraceO

Saludable84 said:


> It benefits those like me who use indirect heat and it's the only way to get moisture in. But it has to be watery and I have to use heat. The creamy ones I have to use on damp hair and can't use heat. I never understood them til I learned how to you use them, but they aren't for everyone. I can't use moisturizers because then I get what you get the strands sticking together and they dry out badly. Woe is the hair world lol.



Same here. I love my liquid leave in.


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84  Your good. I'm officially BSL again .



Argh!!!!! Women!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84 said:


> Argh!!!!! Women!



 I know...I know. But urge was strong and I couldn't resist.


----------



## kikisf

What is a good relaxer to use? Not many people are listing which relaxer they use. Plus some of the posts are older and relaxers often change their formulas. Thanks!!


----------



## NGraceO

kikisf said:


> What is a good relaxer to use? Not many people are listing which relaxer they use. Plus some of the posts are older and relaxers often change their formulas. Thanks!!


  My guess as to why most people don't list which relaxer they use is because it's a topic discussed in countless other threads, and this thread is more devoted to random blurbs of those who relax. I'd suggest searching those other threads if you want an in-depth answer. I hope that helps you 


As for me, I've used ORS Olive Oil Lye relaxer in normal strength since my virgin texlax in November 2012...so it's all I know. If it ain't broke, I leave it be.

ETA: I have fine, 4b hair of normal density and high porosity.


----------



## naija24

I don't know why but I am missing my relaxer today. I am 5 months post and idk...the thought of smooth, straight roots was calling my name 

I have another 2 months to go before I take this weave out.


----------



## Beamodel

kikisf said:


> What is a good relaxer to use? Not many people are listing which relaxer they use. Plus some of the posts are older and relaxers often change their formulas. Thanks!!



Affirm Fiberguard


----------



## nymane

Beamodel said:


> Affirm Fiberguard



I second this ^^ 

I use Affirm Fiberguard Sensitive Scalp...I love it.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

kikisf said:


> What is a good relaxer to use? Not many people are listing which relaxer they use. Plus some of the posts are older and relaxers often change their formulas. Thanks!!



I love Nairobi.  It processes well with minimal smoothing. I get straight hair without the limp fresh relaxed look.


----------



## xu93texas

I just relaxed yesterday using Affirm Fiberguard Mild.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## naija24

xu93texas said:


> I just relaxed yesterday using Affirm Fiberguard Mild.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Pictures!!


----------



## xu93texas

naija24 said:


> Pictures!!



I will post one later in the week.


----------



## PureSilver

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I love Nairobi.  It processes well with minimal smoothing. I get straight hair without the limp fresh relaxed look.



Its expensive too



nymane said:


> I second this ^^
> 
> I use Affirm Fiber guard Sensitive Scalp...I love it.


I will look into this one. I have two sections along the length of my hair that is under processed plus my NG and i need to fix that next relaxer. 

Unless i'm in a deep stretch, i really don't want no more than 2 textures to deal with.....my NG and my relaxed hair; anything more i ain't got the time for.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I don't remember the last time I was able to run a comb through my hair from root to tip without my hair being in tiny sections. The thickness is crazy. Smh


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I don't remember the last time I was able to run a comb through my hair from root to tip without my hair being in tiny sections. The thickness is crazy. Smh



What is the thickness a result of? pre_medicalrulz


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> What is the thickness a result of? pre_medicalrulz



I think for me I was just born with this thickness. But it's just worst the longer the hair gets. Sigh.


----------



## Beamodel

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I don't remember the last time I was able to run a comb through my hair from root to tip without my hair being in tiny sections. The thickness is crazy. Smh



I wish I had this problem :-(


----------



## Destiny9109

I need to find another way to do my hair at night besides wrapping it. This morning I noticed my left temple is looking kinda sparse. *sigh*

Time to break out the oil mixtures, I'm nipping this in the bud!


----------



## Evolving78

Destiny9109 said:


> I need to find another way to do my hair at night besides wrapping it. This morning I noticed my left temple is looking kinda sparse. *sigh*
> 
> Time to break out the oil mixtures, I'm nipping this in the bud!



You should try cross wrapping.


----------



## mochalocks

shortdub78 said:


> You should try cross wrapping.



What's cross wrapping?


----------



## Lilmama1011

mochalocks said:


> What's cross wrapping?



YouTube it


----------



## divachyk

mochalocks said:


> What's cross wrapping?



You criss cross the hair at the nape and pin it at the crown. However, youtube can give you a better visual so you can see what we mean. mochalocks


----------



## mochalocks

divachyk said:


> You criss cross the hair at the nape and pin it at the crown. However, youtube can give you a better visual so you can see what we mean. mochalocks



Thanks. I'll check them out


----------



## 3jsmom

I need to find a good moisturizer for my hair, it is so dry and brittle. I have fine 4a hair w/thickness. I have some 3c parts also.


----------



## Jobwright

3jsmom said:


> I need to find a good moisturizer for my hair, it is so dry and brittle. I have fine 4a hair w/thickness. I have some 3c parts also.


Have you tried Neutrogena Triple Moisture leave in?  It works very well for me. I am relaxed though.


----------



## 3jsmom

Jobwright said:


> Have you tried Neutrogena Triple Moisture leave in?  It works very well for me. I am relaxed though.



I used to use it, I might have to get some.


----------



## naturalpride

I like QB Burdock Root Butter Cream and the Heavy Cream. The Aethiopika Hydrate & Twist Butter is a very good sealer. They keep my hair moisturized for days.


----------



## greenandchic

Since I started running again, I sweat so much more during my workouts. I now alternate shampooing and co washing up to three times a week. Thankfully the NG at 12 weeks post is very manageable as long as a DC with each wash and stretch the NG during the air drying process.  

I'm not sure when I'll touch up (purchased my relaxer last week) but I'm glad I don't feel rushed as I did last time.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## shasha8685

My last relaxer was in March.

I know I need to relax but I don't want to right now. I guess I should find some  cute transitioning styles until the spirit moves me to get that relaxer done.....


----------



## halfindian

Wow!!! What a terrible relaxer experience!! I relaxed my hair at 12 weeks (my usual time) however this time I suffered. My new growth made my scalp sore from combing in the shower and ponytailing the hair under running water. Then to relax. Oh my hair started burning from early. Wow!! I would normally allow my hair to dry in sections with braided ends. Shower styling really help smooth out my hair but the tension is what I think killed my poor scalp. Has anyone else had this experience? I was hoping to wait till 16 weeks but had to cut the stretch short. Pain and growth galore. I find my hair grew quickly this stretch.


----------



## halfindian

Blank post


----------



## PureSilver

halfindian, i'm sorry that happened to you. I cannot even imagine how much i would freak out if that happened to me.


----------



## PureSilver

View attachment 269607

NG shot 12 weeks post.


----------



## Evolving78

PureSilver said:


> View attachment 269607
> 
> NG shot 12 weeks post.



that is some good growth, but i can't go that long anymore at this point.  i'm at 8 weeks i think.  i based my scalp this morning and will probably relax tonight.


----------



## Evolving78

mochalocks said:


> What's cross wrapping?



i'm sorry i didn't get back to you sooner.  have you tried it yet? i know it worked better for me once my hair got below APL.


----------



## Evolving78

naturalpride said:


> I like QB Burdock Root Butter Cream and the Heavy Cream. The Aethiopika Hydrate & Twist Butter is a very good sealer. They keep my hair moisturized for days.



i was using this last year during the winter.  i don't know what the future holds for this winter, but my hair doesn't require as much moisture currently.  my conditioner is really helping with the moisture and i just use coconut oil to nourish my hair until i wash again and i wash every 2-3 days.  i plan on relaxing my hair tonight and i hope i don't overprocess and get straightness i want.  no overlapping either.


----------



## mochalocks

shortdub78 said:


> i'm sorry i didn't get back to you sooner.  have you tried it yet? i know it worked better for me once my hair got below APL.



It's ok.  No I haven't tried it yet, will try it tomorrow night.


----------



## PureSilver

shortdub78 said:


> that is some good growth, but i can't go that long anymore at this point.  i'm at 8 weeks i think.  i based my scalp this morning and will probably relax tonight.



shortdub78 thank you. I was really hoping to gain more growth than i have at this point. Once i get to 10 wks post i wash my hair in 2 sections, always DC and use a very good moisturizing conditioner for my NG and detangle in the shower while i rinse that out. I also tension blow dry after applying my IC fantasia leave in every time on warm to keep the NG tamed and a bit stretched.

Paltas is also a God send as its helping to keep my NG moisturized and soft once i blow dry.


----------



## Destiny9109

I'm trying to get back in the habit of stretching my relaxers, that's when I could actually see the progress being made.


----------



## NGraceO

Texlaxed my 25 week post hair (finally!)  in halves for the first time this weekend and loved it! That is now my new strategy. Hopefully I won't wait another 25 weeks to touch up


----------



## Luscious850

Texlaxed my hair today after 9 weeks. Used JFM Texture Softner. I diluted it with sunflower oil that came in the kit before I applied the relaxer but the result was still bone straight... I'm over it, lol. Hopefully I get some nice reversion after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Evolving78

PureSilver said:


> shortdub78 thank you. I was really hoping to gain more growth than i have at this point. Once i get to 10 wks post i wash my hair in 2 sections, always DC and use a very good moisturizing conditioner for my NG and detangle in the shower while i rinse that out. I also tension blow dry after applying my IC fantasia leave in every time on warm to keep the NG tamed and a bit stretched.
> 
> Paltas is also a God send as its helping to keep my NG moisturized and soft once i blow dry.



I relaxed yesterday.  I blow dried my hair using a wide toothed comb. Flat ironed, etc wrapped it up using some coconut oil and a tiny amount of ntm


----------



## PureSilver

NGraceO said:


> Texlaxed my 25 week post hair (finally!)  in halves for the first time this weekend and loved it! That is now my new strategy. Hopefully I won't wait another 25 weeks to touch up





shortdub78 said:


> I relaxed yesterday.  I blow dried my hair using a wide toothed comb. Flat ironed, etc wrapped it up using some coconut oil and a tiny amount of ntm



NGraceO shortdub78 ladies which relaxers did you use?


----------



## Evolving78

PureSilver said:


> NGraceO shortdub78 ladies which relaxers did you use?



i went back to using no lye.  i use Optimum Amla Legend No-Mix, No-Lye Relaxer.  i have used it 3 times so far and i like it.  i like the fact that it is a no mix formula. it gives me the results i like.  i like bone straight hair, but i still have body and movement.  i use Mizani neutralizing and chelating shampoo to wash it out, and i use Motions CPR after i neutralize for about 5-10 mins.  then i use a moisturizing shampoo and dc.  i dc with a cap no heat for 10-15 mins.  sometimes i use a color rinse, like jet black after i dc.  i didn't this time.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I truly love the Hawaiian 4 in 1 but if I'm not careful it over moisturizes my strands. I have started back up on my regular protein treatments because of it.


----------



## Lissa0821

I have been a little overzealous with the Olive Oil Eco styler gel along with my brush lately and my edges have thinned out.  It really didn't take much time to happen.  I will just have my edges moisturized and back away from the gel.


----------



## Beamodel

I will be relaxing this Friday with Affirm Fiberguard Mild. 

I truly love that relaxer.


----------



## *SkolarStar*

I will be relaxing after being natural for 3 years this Friday. I enter this thread humbly.


----------



## Fotchygirl

After washing and air drying my hair twice after my relaxer I've realized that the stylist seriously under processed my hair. The NG is back with a vengeance and I am now dealing with problems that I should be dealing with at 3 months post or more. Urghh! Maybe I will have to relax sooner than my usual 5 months post. I am seriously frustrated because it's also breaking. It is also at that awkward SL length and I can't do nice buns so I'm just gonna do back to back weaves until December.


----------



## Jobwright

Question...how often do the relaxed ladies use a comb?  I have been reading on here that a lot of ladies cowash frequently during the week, some more than 3 times a week.  If I did that, and combed to detangle after or during each cowash, I would have a trash can full of strands.  I'm just wondering how all that manipulation through washing is maintained.  I assume a comb is not used each time but, please correct me if I'm wrong.  My hair loves cowashing but I just cannot fathom if I am alone with the comb and the scary feeling with the amount of hair in the comb and even down the shower drain as often as every other day.  So here's the question again...if you cowash very frequently during the week, do you use a comb, finger detangle, air dry and bun with a soft brush for the edges, braid and go, WHAT?
Eta: and if you do cowash or wash frequently, do you comb to the new growth or just stick to the ends?  If just the ends, how do you keep your new growth from being a jungle?


----------



## PureSilver

shortdub78 said:


> i went back to using no lye.  i use Optimum Amla Legend No-Mix, No-Lye Relaxer.  i have used it 3 times so far and i like it.  i like the fact that it is a no mix formula. it gives me the results i like.  i like bone straight hair, but i still have body and movement.  i use Mizani neutralizing and chelating shampoo to wash it out, and i use Motions CPR after i neutralize for about 5-10 mins.  then i use a moisturizing shampoo and dc.  i dc with a cap no heat for 10-15 mins.  sometimes i use a color rinse, like jet black after i dc.  i didn't this time.



Thank yo so much for this, i've been eying Optimum Amla Legend for my next relaxer. This will be my third time relaxing since coming back to relaxers, the first two times the stylist used DE conditioning relaxer and under processed me badly; i have straight hair then relaxed hair along every 2 inches of my hair. I need to correct that so this third relaxer i'll be self relaxing and i'll continue to for the res of my hair journey.
@shortdub78 i really want to rinse my hair jet black, what brand rinse did you use and could i do it the same day after relaxing. What are the key things i need to bear in mind? 



*SkolarStar* said:


> I will be relaxing after being natural for 3 years this Friday. I enter this thread humbly.



Welcome to the relaxed side of life, how you have a great journey and you'll like it here. *SkolarStar* i too relaxed after 3 years natural going on 4 years.



Jobwright said:


> Question...how often do the relaxed ladies use a comb?  I have been reading on here that a lot of ladies cowash frequently during the week, some more than 3 times a week.  If I did that, and combed to detangle after or during each cowash, I would have a trash can full of strands.  I'm just wondering how all that manipulation through washing is maintained.  I assume a comb is not used each time but, please correct me if I'm wrong.  My hair loves cowashing but I just cannot fathom if I am alone with the comb and the scary feeling with the amount of hair in the comb and even down the shower drain as often as every other day.  So here's the question again...if you cowash very frequently during the week, do you use a comb, finger detangle, air dry and bun with a soft brush for the edges, braid and go, WHAT?
> Eta: and if you do cowash or wash frequently, do you comb to the new growth or just stick to the ends?  If just the ends, how do you keep your new growth from being a jungle?



Jobwright I finger detangle slowly before washing and once i hit the shower i detangle under heavy running water while the conditioner is being rinsed out. I keep my NG moisturized with Paltas, once applied i massage it i and use my fingers to remove any knots bit by bit. If  i'm consistent with this my NG never tangles also i try too DC weekly, cowashing 3 or more times per week would be too much for my fine strands and too time consuming. I only attempt that when i am fresh out of a relaxer up to 8 weeks post. Bear in mind, this is works well for my hair.

HTH


----------



## greenandchic

Lissa0821 said:


> I have been a little overzealous with the Olive Oil Eco styler gel along with my brush lately and my edges have thinned out.  It really didn't take much time to happen.  I will just have my edges moisturized and back away from the gel.



I had to give up my brush and just use my hands to smooth my edges back.  For me it wasn't the gel, it was the brush - even the super soft one I had. 



Jobwright said:


> Question...how often do the relaxed ladies use a comb?  I have been reading on here that a lot of ladies cowash frequently during the week, some more than 3 times a week.  If I did that, and combed to detangle after or during each cowash, I would have a trash can full of strands.  I'm just wondering how all that manipulation through washing is maintained.  I assume a comb is not used each time but, please correct me if I'm wrong.  My hair loves cowashing but I just cannot fathom if I am alone with the comb and the scary feeling with the amount of hair in the comb and even down the shower drain as often as every other day.  So here's the question again...if you cowash very frequently during the week, do you use a comb, finger detangle, air dry and bun with a soft brush for the edges, braid and go, WHAT?
> Eta: and if you do cowash or wash frequently, do you comb to the new growth or just stick to the ends?  If just the ends, how do you keep your new growth from being a jungle?



I use a comb every time I wash but I detangle with my fingers using hot oil on my damp hair before I shampoo.  This may be redundant but I detangle with oil, shampoo, condition quickly and DC after rinsing out the first conditioner.  When I only cowash, I only cowash and DC after.  

I then towel/air dry and set my hair.  I towel dry it about 70%. My hair is set in two bantu knots in the back until my hair is fully dried. I use a leave in, oil and pomade. I use Ecostyler to smooth the NG (just on the part and edges) and use a satin scarf. 

This eliminates breakage and keeps my NG soft. I have to comb the NG or else my hair would be tangled and the shed hairs will get caught up in that area. 

Going on 13 weeks post.


----------



## NGraceO

PureSilver said:


> NGraceO shortdub78 ladies which relaxers did you use?



 Olive oil lye relaxer in normal strength, which I dilute with more olive oil. Same relaxer since day 1


----------



## NGraceO

Jobwright said:


> Question...how often do the relaxed ladies use a comb?  I have been reading on here that a lot of ladies cowash frequently during the week, some more than 3 times a week.  If I did that, and combed to detangle after or during each cowash, I would have a trash can full of strands.  I'm just wondering how all that manipulation through washing is maintained.  I assume a comb is not used each time but, please correct me if I'm wrong.  My hair loves cowashing but I just cannot fathom if I am alone with the comb and the scary feeling with the amount of hair in the comb and even down the shower drain as often as every other day.  So here's the question again...if you cowash very frequently during the week, do you use a comb, finger detangle, air dry and bun with a soft brush for the edges, braid and go, WHAT? Eta: and if you do cowash or wash frequently, do you comb to the new growth or just stick to the ends?  If just the ends, how do you keep your new growth from being a jungle?



I basically never use a comb. Unless my hair is straight, which is like once a year. Even then, I use it very sparingly.


----------



## *SkolarStar*

I started a thread on this. I just want to post it in here as well. 

I'm going back to relaxed hair in 24 hours after being natural for 3 years. I've been searching for relaxed hair regimens so I can see if I can still use the same techniques as before but I can't find any updated ones. So here is my own. I know that everyone's hair acts differently, but some things are universal. Please let me know if I should stick with it or change something. TIA. 

Relaxer day: done at the shop. Make sure the stylist:
-Uses aphogee 2 minute before neutralizer for 3 minutes
-Neutralizes for minimum of 5 min
-If hair is breaking when I get home, neutralize again

Wash day:
-Prepoo with random oil mix (wheatgerm, jojoba, vitamin e, tea tree, rosemary, eucalyptus, and maybe some other stuff I find) under the dryer for 20 min
-Wash with Trader Joe's nourish spa shampoo
-Protein condition with Aphogee 2 min for 5 min
-Moisture condition with Joico moisture balm or AOHSR under dryer for 30 min
-Roux porosity control after rince for 30 seconds and rince out with cool water
-Roller set (I don't know how doable this will be since I know that I need to cut my hair) using magnetic rollers and setting with ____lottabody? Need HELP here_____
-Sit under the dryer until completely dry

Day to day:
-I REALLY NEED HELP FINDING A MOISTURIZER and knowing how to apply it without overdoing it
-Massage JBCO on edges and nape every other day (my nape is my biggest challenge. Has been since birth and all of my sisters have the same issue.)
-Sleep with satin rollers and bonnet
-Vitamins: women's one a day, bamboo, drink lots of water, __HELP__

How is this regimen? Should I change anything such as products, times, etc.? Please help me out.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

^^^ I saw your thread. Honestly my regimen is not complicated. 

I don't add protein before or after rinsing my relaxer. I usually wait until my next wash day. 

As far as finding a moisturizer for your hair, it is going to be trial and error. You can start with Elasta QP Mango & Olive Oil, Hawaiian 4 in 1 or even Olive Oil moisturizer in the green bottle.


----------



## divachyk

Jobwright said:


> Question...how often do the relaxed ladies use a comb?  I have been reading on here that a lot of ladies cowash frequently during the week, some more than 3 times a week.  If I did that, and combed to detangle after or during each cowash, I would have a trash can full of strands.  I'm just wondering how all that manipulation through washing is maintained.  I assume a comb is not used each time but, please correct me if I'm wrong.  My hair loves cowashing but I just cannot fathom if I am alone with the comb and the scary feeling with the amount of hair in the comb and even down the shower drain as often as every other day.  So here's the question again...if you cowash very frequently during the week, do you use a comb, finger detangle, air dry and bun with a soft brush for the edges, braid and go, WHAT?
> Eta: and if you do cowash or wash frequently, do you comb to the new growth or just stick to the ends?  If just the ends, how do you keep your new growth from being a jungle?



Tried no combing, failed miserably, moved on and never looked back Jobwright.


----------



## Destiny9109

Jobwright said:


> Question...how often do the relaxed ladies use a comb?  I have been reading on here that a lot of ladies cowash frequently during the week, some more than 3 times a week.  If I did that, and combed to detangle after or during each cowash, I would have a trash can full of strands.  I'm just wondering how all that manipulation through washing is maintained.  I assume a comb is not used each time but, please correct me if I'm wrong.  My hair loves cowashing but I just cannot fathom if I am alone with the comb and the scary feeling with the amount of hair in the comb and even down the shower drain as often as every other day.  So here's the question again...if you cowash very frequently during the week, do you use a comb, finger detangle, air dry and bun with a soft brush for the edges, braid and go, WHAT?
> Eta: and if you do cowash or wash frequently, do you comb to the new growth or just stick to the ends?  If just the ends, how do you keep your new growth from being a jungle?



I use a comb every time I wash, which is only once a week with shampoo. I'm probably no help lol.


----------



## divachyk

*SkolarStar* I don't recall my natural days but I would treat my natural hair just like my relaxed hair until I could determine what my natural hair did/didn't like. I use handmade products targeted for naturals so why not use the same products your natural hair loved on your relaxed hair. If your relaxed hair dislikes it, then and only then, switch things up. Your salon day steps sound appropriate. I need protein on relaxer day or my hair breaks horribly. 

My regi is (1x weekly):
Prepoo
Cleanse
Condition
Style 

Moisturize / Seal daily. I'm using Annabelle's Perfect Blends Hair Creme as my moisturizer. Protein treat as needed (def not weekly) because I have low porosity, protein sensitive hair.


----------



## divachyk

divachyk said:


> *SkolarStar* I don't recall my natural days but I would treat my natural hair just like my relaxed hair until I could determine what my natural hair did/didn't like. I use handmade products targeted for naturals so why not use the same products your natural hair loved on your relaxed hair. If your relaxed hair dislikes it, then and only then, switch things up. Your salon day steps sound appropriate. I need protein on relaxer day or my hair breaks horribly.
> 
> My regi is (1x weekly):
> Prepoo
> Cleanse
> Condition
> Style
> 
> Moisturize / Seal daily. I'm using Annabelle's Perfect Blends Hair Creme as my moisturizer. Protein treat as needed (def not weekly) because I have low porosity, protein sensitive hair.



Too lazy to edit so I'm quoting myself to add more info...
I use Pureology 21 benefits. I have pics upon pics of my roller/flexi sets on my blog. They have bounce & sheen. Lotta body can deliver crunchy dryness if you're not careful.

I say take this slow. Don't incorporate new products or steps in one big swoop. Make changes gradually. Basically use the same healthy hair practices for your relaxed hair as your natural hair. Contrary to popular belief, the rules of engagement really are the same for both types of hair with some small exceptions.


----------



## sunnieb

Jobwright I comb daily with a wide toothed comb.  Also use fine toothed comb to lightly smooth my edges for buns and ponytails. 

Haven't brushed in 5 years.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Jobwright, to take it one step further and clarify, I comb my hair throughout the week....not just wash day. That no combing thing is not good for everyone....I'm CEO of need to comb my hurrr club. Let me save you some strands and say this -- don't you dare feel the need to keep pace with the no combers. I applaud their skill and ability but it ain't going down like that at my residence. I need a comb -- please and thank you. I lightly and gently comb my hair every day or every other day. I deeply comb on wash day, before and after my regi.


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb said:


> Jobwright I comb daily with a wide toothed comb.  Also use fine toothed comb to lightly smooth my edges for buns and ponytails.
> 
> Haven't brushed in 5 years.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



sunnieb, I don't use boar brushes but will sleek my nape & edges with a toothbrush or baby brush.


----------



## pattyr5

I am newly natural after many many years of being relaxed. But I wanted to come in here and show some love after a long day of reading hateful remarks in some Natural Facebook groups, about relaxed ladies having self hatred. I don't feel that way at all and I just wanted to say that you are all my sisters regardless of how you wear your hair and you will always be respected by me.


----------



## Fotchygirl

pattyr5 said:


> I am newly natural after many many years of being relaxed. But I wanted to come in here and show some love after a long day of reading hateful remarks in some Natural Facebook groups, about relaxed ladies having self hatred. I don't feel that way at all and I just wanted to say that you are all my sisters regardless of how you wear your hair and you will always be respected by me.


That self hatred thing always makes me laugh since they also straighten their hair for "special occasions" and wear make-up everyday. Just live and let live.


----------



## divachyk

pattyr5 said:


> I am newly natural after many many years of being relaxed. But I wanted to come in here and show some love after a long day of reading hateful remarks in some Natural Facebook groups, about relaxed ladies having self hatred. I don't feel that way at all and I just wanted to say that you are all my sisters regardless of how you wear your hair and you will always be respected by me.



Hey sis...we love you for that  pattyr5


----------



## Jobwright

So, I got into a hair slump but, I'm coming out!  Went back to my tried and true regimen and I feel sooooo much better. Can I say I LOVE SHEA MOISTURE YUCCA AND BOABAB shampoo. I almost don't even want to condition after because it leaves my hair feeling so super soft and silky. Black tea and Rooibos tea do wonders for my hair under Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose condish.  And Vatika oil, my dear Vatika oil, I shalt not ever run out of you again. Using Neutrogena Triple Moisture leave in under Vatika oil makes any tangle disappear. At 8 weeks post and I think I may make it to 12!!!  The regimen is long but IT WORKS!!!  Air drying now. I wasn't sure what thread to post this in because so many different ones have contributed to me figuring things out this far. I just hope these happy hair feelings last.


----------



## quirkydimples

Tried a bantu knot out...fail. Back to buns I go.


----------



## Lilmama1011

quirkydimples said:


> Tried a bantu knot out...fail. Back to buns I go.



What's wrong with it?!!!!


----------



## Beamodel

quirkydimples said:


> Tried a bantu knot out...fail. Back to buns I go.



It looks great to me. It's not a fail


----------



## Lilmama1011

quirkydimples said:


> Tried a bantu knot out...fail. Back to buns I go.



If I ever showed you one of mine yal  would be rolling


----------



## Beamodel

Just relaxed my hair with Affirm Fiberguard Mild. I love how it gives me that not so bone straight yet not so textlaxed look. A great balance for me.


----------



## quirkydimples

Lilmama1011
Beamodel

I guess it just seems frizzy to me. I usually do twist outs and those always seem more uniform. I was actually going for beach waves with the bantu knots. It just didn't look the way I wanted. I wanted something like this:


----------



## Beamodel

quirkydimples said:


> Lilmama1011 Beamodel  I guess it just seems frizzy to me. I usually do twist outs and those always seem more uniform. I was actually going for beach waves with the bantu knots. It just didn't look the way I wanted. I wanted something like this:



The picture in my avatar is from a Bantu knot out. But I only did two knots. Try less knots then. The less the bigger more beach waved you get. It still looks great though quirkydimples


----------



## shasha8685

Realized that I am 20 weeks post today..which is why my new growth was on *** your couch status.

So...I relaxed today.



Also, I'm glad I know how to take care of my hair. I'm moving to Greenville, NC soon and this move could have presented a problem in terms of my hair care.


----------



## quirkydimples

Beamodel

Thanks! I'll try that next time.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> It looks great to me. It's not a fail



Agreed. Looks great quirkydimples


----------



## PureSilver

I think I'm going back to motions lye relaxer. I really wanted to try silk elements mega silk lye but that is not available here. Oh well maybe motions or CON relaxer. Has anyone ever heard of *silicon mix relaxer* it has mineral oil in it. 

Gonna check to see if there are any reviews on YT.


----------



## Saludable84

PureSilver said:


> I think I'm going back to motions lye relaxer. I really wanted to try silk elements mega silk lye but that is not available here. Oh well maybe motions or CON relaxer. Has anyone ever heard of silicon mix relaxer it has mineral oil in it.  Gonna check to see if there are any reviews on YT.



Most relaxers should have mineral oil in it. If it didn't, you'd only have scalp  don't worry, the mineral oil is very good and very much need it for the relaxing process.


----------



## PureSilver

Made up my mind and feeling positive about my decision to use Profectiv Relaxer regular. I wanted to go back to Motions but my gut feeling wasn't having it.


----------



## greenandchic

Saludable84 said:


> Most relaxers should have mineral oil in it. If it didn't, you'd only have scalp  don't worry, the mineral oil is very good and very much need it for the relaxing process.



Oh no, I purchased the Creme of Eden relaxer a few months ago when it was on sale at Walgreens. It doesn't have mineral oil but it has a lot of other oils. Should I be concerned?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver

greenandchic said:


> Oh no, I purchased the Creme of Eden relaxer a few months ago when it was on sale at Walgreens. It doesn't have mineral oil but it has a lot of other oils. Should I be concerned?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



No I don't think you should be. I've watched almost ever relaxer day update and every review on YT and I've not seen or heard 1 bad review about the Straight from Eden relaxer. I hope you do try it and if you do I pray you get great results.


----------



## Fotchygirl

greenandchic said:


> Oh no, I purchased the Creme of Eden relaxer a few months ago when it was on sale at Walgreens. It doesn't have mineral oil but it has a lot of other oils. Should I be concerned?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Watch a YT video by thehappyhairshow. She does a review on it.


----------



## Saludable84

greenandchic said:


> Oh no, I purchased the Creme of Eden relaxer a few months ago when it was on sale at Walgreens. It doesn't have mineral oil but it has a lot of other oils. Should I be concerned?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Are you sure? Does it at least have petroleum/latum? There is usually something in it heavy that's in the Creme base. 

You'll be fine.


----------



## danysedai

Hair in a foam bun today. I have rediscovered coconut oil, don't know why I stopped using it.

I should cut about 5 inches (from MBL to APL) of the bone straight ends, I feel like they are contributing to my hair shedding/breakage. But when I do rollersets and wear my hair down they look good, it looks thick all over but I know they are thin and limp. I could cut about an inch next time I relax in September and see how it goes.

And I've subscribed to this youtuber (texlaxed), I'm going to try her braid out tutorial tonight. And she is making me want to try airdrying after about 8 years of not doing it.

https://www.youtube.com/user/tressedforsuccess/videos


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Clarifying....protein treatment....shampoo'ing....deep conditioning....air drying. In that order! Lol


----------



## greenandchic

Saludable84 said:


> Are you sure? Does it at least have petroleum/latum? There is usually something in it heavy that's in the Creme base.  You'll be fine.



I'll double check when I get home...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic

Saludable84 said:


> Are you sure? Does it at least have petroleum/latum? There is usually something in it heavy that's in the Creme base.
> 
> You'll be fine.



It has hydrogenated soybean oil, coconut oil, hydrogenated cottonseed oil,  and many other oils.


----------



## Saludable84

greenandchic said:


> It has hydrogenated soybean oil, coconut oil, hydrogenated cottonseed oil,  and many other oils.



That's good. The hydrogenated oils sound really good. And nourishing #sigh


----------



## brownb83

I can't wait until may relaxed hair is this long


----------



## quirkydimples

I tried another Bantu knot out and like the results much better. I did three knots. One on each side and one in the back. I think this could be a good way to wear my hair down more often without heat, although this was done on flat ironed hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

quirkydimples said:


> I tried another Bantu knot out and like the results much better. I did three knots. One on each side and one in the back. I think this could be a good way to wear my hair down more often without heat, although this was done on flat ironed hair.



Very nice: )


----------



## SlimPickinz

I have a question. Do you ladies think I should go to the salon for a Virgin relaxer or could I do it myself?


----------



## SuchaLady

SlimPickinz said:


> I have a question. Do you ladies think I should go to the salon for a Virgin relaxer or could I do it myself?



..


----------



## PureSilver

SlimPickinz I say do it yourself. I regret not doing mine myself. watch plenty videos on YT to build up the confidence in yourself. You know you hair better than the stylist. Read the relaxed support thread there is so much info here. After months of researching I relaxed last week Sunday and I got the results I wanted doing it myself (beams with pride). I'm truly happy and I trust you will do a great job yourself.


quirkydimples we have the same hair length and your hair does look lovely.


----------



## quirkydimples

PureSilver

Awwww...thanks! 

I haven't trimmed since last September if my records are correct. I kept cutting off my progress to keep blunt ends. I decided to just MS, GHE, bun with spin pins, and use my split-ender. I self relax every 10-12 weeks.

So far so good, but I'll probably get half an inch snipped where the ends have just naturally thinned (my hair is fine).


----------



## quirkydimples

@ SlimPickinz

I saw someone on YouTube once (don't remember who) say she practiced with conditioner before self relaxing. Makes sense to get comfortable with how you want to part your hair, and apply the product. I would think it would also help you learn how to avoid irritating your scalp as you move along, not to mention how to do it in a timely manner.

I had shoulder length natural hair and let a stylist relax it, but I could have (and wish I would have) done it myself. Although, my hair would have been damaged anyway because my natural hair had been colored (golden brown highlights...oh how I miss them). You know what they say: Don't relax color.


----------



## Saludable84

quiekydimples

I believe greenandchic did hers. She can be of help to you.


----------



## quirkydimples

Saludable84

Thanks, but that's been 5 or six years ago. It's all grown out now and it's not serous enough for me to mess up my progress (now that I finally have some). Plus...I'm too lazy too keep it up...lol.


----------



## divachyk

SlimPickinz said:


> I have a question. Do you ladies think I should go to the salon for a Virgin relaxer or could I do it myself?



SlimPickinz, like for real, I know stylists get a bad review on many things and sometimes it's rightfully so. However, if you're not comfy with relaxing then you can cause a lot of harm to your hair. I'm salon relaxed though so my views my differ from most. I just believe a stylist can see & navigate better than I can.


----------



## Guinan

SlimPickinz said:


> I have a question. Do you ladies think I should go to the salon for a Virgin relaxer or could I do it myself?


 
I think it's possible to do yourself; but when I went back to a relaxer, I went to a salon. Now that I know how to self-relax, I would probably just self-relax. 

Have you self-relax before. If not, youtuber jenichris and shorty2sweet59 were my go to on how to self-relax.

Good Luck with your decision!!!


----------



## SlimPickinz

Realistically I would love to go to my old hair dresser for her to relax my hair. But the shop she worked at shut down and I don't know where she is. My mom won't relax it cause it's too "long" and her hair dresser is sketchy. She seems like the type to mess up my do on purpose.

I know if I practice with conditioner I will eventually be able to do it. I just wanted everyone's opinion if it was a good idea. I do agree with Divachyk though. I'll have to set up 3 mirrors to ensure I don't miss any spots.


----------



## greenandchic

quirkydimples said:


> @ SlimPickinz  I saw someone on YouTube once (don't remember who) say she practiced with conditioner before self relaxing. Makes sense to get comfortable with how you want to part your hair, and apply the product. I would think it would also help you learn how to avoid irritating your scalp as you move along, not to mention how to do it in a timely manner.  I had shoulder length natural hair and let a stylist relax it, but I could have (and wish I would have) done it myself. Although, my hair would have been damaged anyway because my natural hair had been colored (golden brown highlights...oh how I miss them). You know what they say: Don't relax color.



I self relax and learned a lot a lessons from the first time I did my virgin hair back in December.   I will do a touch up tomorrow at 16 weeks post. I wouldn't relax color. I thought about doing color instead of relaxing and decided to relax my hair. My hair is actually textlax and the ends are slightly under processed but I'm just going to continue to trim until that grows out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

SlimPickinz said:


> Realistically I would love to go to my old hair dresser for her to relax my hair. But the shop she worked at shut down and I don't know where she is. My mom won't relax it cause it's too "long" and her hair dresser is sketchy. She seems like the type to mess up my do on purpose.
> 
> I know if I practice with conditioner I will eventually be able to do it. I just wanted everyone's opinion if it was a good idea. I do agree with Divachyk though. I'll have to set up 3 mirrors to ensure I don't miss any spots.



Self-relaxing is beneficial but it's not for me at this present point in my life and it's not for everybody SlimPickinz. I have, however, self-relaxed before. I did it for many years. Truth be told, I overlapped and mishandled my hair, yet it thrived. I look back and wonder how I kept hair on my head. Do whichever options makes you feel the most comfy.

With your mom's stylist, at what point in the process do you feel she will intentionally mess up your hair? I have gone to the salon for a relaxer/protein only and I've finished the rest (detangle/DC/style) at home.


----------



## SlimPickinz

My mother's stylist just seems dishonest IMO, I don't like her. Plus I don't like the amount of heat she applies to the hair for a simple wash & set. My mom's new hair(her hair falls out constantly due to her lupus) is super silky. I can get it straight with a blow dryer and a brush. But her hair dresser makes her sit under the dryer for 70 minutes then blow dries it. Completely unnecessary & I'm heat trained  so I love heat. 

And she doesnt like that I won't answer her in Spanish when she speaks to me. She's also upset that I said she could upgrade her business if she stopped letting her customers pay on loan. Yes that was rude of me but she annoyed me that day. My mom has known this lady since I was in elementary school. I don't like her.


----------



## SlimPickinz

greenandchic how long was your hair when you relaxed it? I really want to cut my hair to between NL & SL & then relax it. I'm at WL now.


----------



## greenandchic

SlimPickinz said:


> greenandchic how long was your hair when you relaxed it? I really want to cut my hair to between NL & SL & then relax it. I'm at WL now.



I was BSL when I first relaxed it. I think I am almost at mid back length now.  I did two minor trim since the beginning of the year.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

My mom got frustrated from detangling her hair tonight and cut half her hair thinking the comb would glide thru better. Smh I keep telling her this journey takes a lot of patience to be successful. Now she is back at square one. Sigh


----------



## Fotchygirl

pre_medicalrulz said:


> My mom got frustrated from detangling her hair tonight and cut half her hair thinking the comb would glide thru better. Smh I keep telling her this journey takes a lot of patience to be successful. Now she is back at square one. Sigh
> 
> 
> View attachment 273211


Oh no Mommy! I feel her though cos I'm also frustrated with mine. I'm relaxed but my sisters are calling me a "sista" since my hair looks natural. They keep encouraging me to just blowdry it so that it can look sleeker. Do you ladies think I'm overdoing it by only limiting my blowdrying to relaxer days?


----------



## Guinan

Fotchygirl said:


> Oh no Mommy! I feel her though cos I'm also frustrated with mine. I'm relaxed but my sisters are calling me a "sista" since my hair looks natural. They keep encouraging me to just blowdry it so that it can look sleeker. Do you ladies think I'm overdoing it by only limiting my blowdrying to relaxer days?


 
I don't think so. Me personally, I would primarily only use heat when I was about to relax. I would blow-dry & straighten 1 to 2 weeks prior to relaxing and then after I would relax I would blow-dry and straighten. For me, blow-drying can wreck havoc on my hair. To help prevent the damage of a blow-dryer, I would let my hair air-dry to about 90% and then blow-dry, w/ a heat protectant.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Fotchygirl said:


> Oh no Mommy! I feel her though cos I'm also frustrated with mine. I'm relaxed but my sisters are calling me a "sista" since my hair looks natural. They keep encouraging me to just blowdry it so that it can look sleeker. Do you ladies think I'm overdoing it by only limiting my blowdrying to relaxer days?



Lol @ 'sista'
I only blowdry on relaxer days as well.


----------



## greenandchic

I did a TU Friday at 16 weeks post. I'm still deciding, but I don't think I will wait this long again. Currently wearing my hair out in a Bantu knot out but will go  back to PS at the end of the week.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KERC1974

greenandchic said:


> I did a TU Friday at 16 weeks post. I'm still deciding, but I don't think I will wait this long again. Currently wearing my hair out in a Bantu knot out but will go  back to PS at the end of the week.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I relaxed last Thursday at 16 weeks as well and I will not be waiting that long again because I did not retain enough of the 2.5 inches gained due to breakage...  To think I was going to push it to 5 months..

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Fotchygirl said:


> Oh no Mommy! I feel her though cos I'm also frustrated with mine. I'm relaxed but my sisters are calling me a "sista" since my hair looks natural. They keep encouraging me to just blowdry it so that it can look sleeker. Do you ladies think I'm overdoing it by only limiting my blowdrying to relaxer days?



No, you will be fine Fotchygirl



KERC1974 said:


> I relaxed last Thursday at 16 weeks as well and I will not be waiting that long again because I did not retain enough of the 2.5 inches gained due to breakage...  To think I was going to push it to 5 months..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


Sorry to hear that KERC1974. Was the breakage during the stretch or during TU? I stretched to 16 once. Never again. Breakage galore.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

greenandchic said:


> I did a TU Friday at 16 weeks post. I'm still deciding, but I don't think I will wait this long again. Currently wearing my hair out in a Bantu knot out but will go  back to PS at the end of the week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





greenandchic I've stretched up to 26 weeks but I can't do that again. Sometimes stretching is not beneficial. Right now my hair is starting to tangle which is a sign for me that it's time to texlax and I'm at 13 weeks. I was going to last week but decided against it b/c I will wigging it for a bit and braiding my hair down. So, it doesn't make sense for me to texlax right now. Otherwise, I would be whipping out the texlaxer and fighting through my new growth.


----------



## KERC1974

divachyk said:


> No, you will be fine Fotchygirl  Sorry to hear that KERC1974. Was the breakage during the stretch or during TU? I stretched to 16 once. Never again. Breakage galore.


 Breakage galore is right! The breakage was during the stretch. I have been rocking 3 textures for almost a year so it's been a little challenging with the tangling and matting but what I ultimately needed was more protein.... Ending up trimming at 15 weeks and relaxing at 16.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## halfindian

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Clarifying....protein treatment....shampoo'ing....deep conditioning....air drying. In that order! Lol



WOW! How long will that take??


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

halfindian said:


> WOW! How long will that take??


 
2 or 3 hours. Lol


----------



## greenandchic

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Clarifying....protein treatment....shampoo'ing....deep conditioning....air drying. In that order! Lol



Why do you shampoo after clairfying?  How often do you do this?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

greenandchic said:


> Why do you shampoo after clairfying?  How often do you do this?



I only use shampoo when I implement a protein treatment after clarifying.


----------



## Jobwright

For the last 3-4 weeks, I have been doing a Aphogee 2 minute with each wash.  No protein overload and my hair seems to love it.  I don't know what's up with that... I had always been afraid of protein but for whatever reason, it is working well.


----------



## mochalocks

My stylist was a little too scissor happy.


----------



## Lilmama1011

mochalocks said:


> My stylist was a little too scissor happy.



Nothing new with stylists


----------



## Saludable84

Lilmama1011 said:


> Nothing new with stylists



It's funny. Since I stopped dealing with stylist, I've had to cut less  but that's no surprise there. You'd think I would need to cut now.


----------



## halfindian

pre_medicalrulz said:


> 2 or 3 hours. Lol



WOW Girl!!!!! SAY WHAT?? lol lol.


----------



## halfindian

Lilmama1011 said:


> Nothing new with stylists



I went in yesterday and told mine get rid of all that needs to be removed. When I got home my husband was like you call that a hair cut? Your hair looks the same length!


----------



## halfindian

Bought some pillow satin rollers. This was done on dry hair with a creme leave in on freshly relaxed hair. Left overnight to dry.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

halfindian said:


> WOW Girl!!!!! SAY WHAT?? lol lol.



It's because of the airdrying and deep conditioning really. Ya know, sitting around and doing nothing.


----------



## halfindian

pre_medicalrulz said:


> It's because of the airdrying and deep conditioning really. Ya know, sitting around and doing nothing.



I could imagine. You're doing a protein treatment and a deep condition and airdrying takes some time.


----------



## greenandchic

halfindian said:


> Bought some pillow satin rollers. This was done on dry hair with a creme leave in on freshly relaxed hair. Left overnight to dry.



Very pretty! This makes me want to invest in some curlers.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angelicus

I love reading everyone's posts. I can't wait to get my hair done! Maybe I will finally be BSL or longer.


----------



## divachyk

Jobwright said:


> For the last 3-4 weeks, I have been doing a Aphogee 2 minute with each wash.  No protein overload and my hair seems to love it.  I don't know what's up with that... I had always been afraid of protein but for whatever reason, it is working well.



I have also incorporated more protein and it's working great. Jobwright


----------



## halfindian

I chop chopped yesterday all the way back to arm pit length from mid back length. Will do a reveal and before and after post on my bday  had fun growing but needed something new.


----------



## Saludable84

halfindian said:


> I chop chopped yesterday all the way back to arm pit length from mid back length. Will do a reveal and before and after post on my bday  had fun growing but needed something new.



 wow. I need to see.


----------



## divachyk

halfindian said:


> I chop chopped yesterday all the way back to arm pit length from mid back length. Will do a reveal and before and after post on my bday  had fun growing but needed something new.



Girl yes, halfindian. I'm bored and desire a change. Nix08 tried to help me come up with ideas but I'm not quite sold on what I want. I'm gonna try a few half wigs to see if that pacifies me long enough until this moment passes.


----------



## Loving

I'm bored too...

Toying with the idea of color but I'm scared of the extra work involved.


----------



## greenandchic

I'm a bit bored too!  Thinking of trying some style using heat (roller setting, etc).  I need to buy a hooded dryer first though...


----------



## divachyk

Loving said:


> I'm bored too...
> 
> Toying with the idea of color but I'm scared of the extra work involved.



Loving, I want color but color broke my hair off badly, not once but twice pre-hhj. However, circumstances differed. I was having my hair done by my a relative / prof stylist who skimped on my head (in hindsight). Mom, sis & I got our hair done for free and there were many steps skipped now that I know about hair care. That being said, maybe that is why it broke BUT I'm scared to trust it. 

I want braids but the last time I had them was a disaster also -- matted hair galore. 

My hair is problematic. I'd shave it all off if I know I wouldn't miss it. I've rocked short hair before and loved it. I was bold and daring then. I'm conservative and lazy now.


----------



## kikisf

I came this close to buzzing my hair off this weekend. It matts and dreads so easily. My in laws came for the long weekend and we went swimming and my step-mother in law couldn't believe how long it took to do my hair. I just got so sick of my hair and how much time and mental energy I spend on it I was ready to BC. I was thinking about The girl from she's got to have it hairdo only dyed platinum (meaning i would have to stop relaxing) I started hacking a little bit and then my husband told me to put the scissors down and make an appointment. So I ended up treating myself to some heat and just blowing straight. School started this week so I don't have time to do anything about it and even less time to worry about it. Major disaster diverted.


----------



## divachyk

Thank goodness for a loving, patient amd logical dh. Some days our judgement is clouded by frustration. We need their good judgement in those moments. Did your few snips cause an issue with eveness & thickness? kikisf


----------



## flyygirlll2

I cosign with you ladies that are bored and in need of a change. I have moments where I just want to cut it off and start fresh. My hair is very finicky which makes me not want to bother with it half the time. I'm thinking of trying that Komaza analysis maybe cause I get tired of dealing with my hair issues.


----------



## kikisf

divachyk the front right is now shorter than left. but i can part it to the other side to disguise it. it starts with seek and destroy SSK and splits and the next thing I know I can't stop. Yes, he is a very good DH. He never complains about my hair products taking over the shower.  

flyygirlll2 I have not heard of Komaza before. Is it good? Or are they product pushers? I would like to know once in for all how much protein my hair needs.


----------



## halfindian

Loving said:


> I'm bored too...
> 
> Toying with the idea of color but I'm scared of the extra work involved.



Colour is always a good option if you want to keep length. I have two friends who have bleach and very long hair.


----------



## halfindian

kikisf said:


> I came this close to buzzing my hair off this weekend. It matts and dreads so easily. My in laws came for the long weekend and we went swimming and my step-mother in law couldn't believe how long it took to do my hair. I just got so sick of my hair and how much time and mental energy I spend on it I was ready to BC. I was thinking about The girl from she's got to have it hairdo only dyed platinum (meaning i would have to stop relaxing) I started hacking a little bit and then my husband told me to put the scissors down and make an appointment. So I ended up treating myself to some heat and just blowing straight. School started this week so I don't have time to do anything about it and even less time to worry about it. Major disaster diverted.



Sorry to hear about your hair giving you trouble. If you cut hair grows back but don't do anything spontaneous. I have thought for months before cutting. It makes me look more mature.


----------



## divachyk

kikisf, Komaza Hair Analysis is awesome. I wrote up a detailed review (with pics) of my process on my blog. They are not product pushers. I would recommend them to anyone. It's very eye opening.


----------



## flyygirlll2

kikisf said:


> divachyk the front right is now shorter than left. but i can part it to the other side to disguise it. it starts with seek and destroy SSK and splits and the next thing I know I can't stop. Yes, he is a very good DH. He never complains about my hair products taking over the shower.  flyygirlll2 I have not heard of Komaza before. Is it good? Or are they product pushers? I would like to know once in for all how much protein my hair needs.



I have only bought products from them before. There is a thread on the hair analysis that ladies have done through them and for the most part from what I've read they don't push products but do make recommendations based on your hair's needs.

Like you, I would like to know how much protein I need as well as what my hair's porosity is. Honestly, I never used protein before finding LHCF and my hair thrived so now I'm at a loss cause I'm always hearing how relaxed hair needs protein when my hair did fine without it.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Like you, I would like to know how much protein I need as well as what my hair's porosity is. Honestly, I never used protein before finding LHCF and my hair thrived so now I'm at a loss cause I'm always hearing how relaxed hair needs protein when my hair did fine without it.



I couldn't tell you how much protein you need, but I dumb it down to this: relaxed hair needs protein let's say every 6 weeks while natural hair needs protein every 12 weeks. In a year you would use protein 8 times versus 4 times for natural hair. You need more, because depending on how relaxed you are you need to replenish protein, but you don't need excessive amounts. But it also depends on styling needs. A straight haired natural probably needs as much protein as someone who is relaxed. It just all depends on what you are doing and if t works them don't fall into the trap of using product just because simon says.


----------



## Nix08

Mizani's new formula of relaxer nearly destroyed my hair  I haven't been as into my hair lately so I thought it was my negligence but after switching to Olive Oil's relaxer I see that it was the Mizani leaving my roots and few inches beyond, dry and constantly tangling  I don't know what it was but I'm happy to have resolved it.  I've cut and probably lost my fair share of hair as a result


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> I couldn't tell you how much protein you need, but I dumb it down to this: relaxed hair needs protein let's say every 6 weeks while natural hair needs protein every 12 weeks. In a year you would use protein 8 times versus 4 times for natural hair. You need more, because depending on how relaxed you are you need to replenish protein, but you don't need excessive amounts. But it also depends on styling needs. A straight haired natural probably needs as much protein as someone who is relaxed. It just all depends on what you are doing and if t works them don't fall into the trap of using product just because simon says.



Thank you. My hair still has texture, so it's not completely bone straight and I don't use direct heat much unless its on warm or cool when I decide to blow dry. When I used to wear it bone straight years ago though, thats when I wasn't using protein and my hair was fine despite that. I'm not sure if this has to do with strand thickness or what. I'm  still trying to figure things out.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Nix08 said:


> Mizani's new formula of relaxer nearly destroyed my hair  I haven't been as into my hair lately so I thought it was my negligence but after switching to Olive Oil's relaxer I see that it was the Mizani leaving my roots and few inches beyond, dry and constantly tangling  I don't know what it was but I'm happy to have resolved it.  I've cut and probably lost my fair share of hair as a result



Oh no, sorry to hear that. Was it lye? I've used MBB lye and I hated it, my hair was dry and just a mess for a while due to that.


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 said:


> Mizani's new formula of relaxer nearly destroyed my hair  I haven't been as into my hair lately so I thought it was my negligence but after switching to Olive Oil's relaxer I see that it was the Mizani leaving my roots and few inches beyond, dry and constantly tangling  I don't know what it was but I'm happy to have resolved it.  I've cut and probably lost my fair share of hair as a result



Nix08 oh no! Glad you've recovered but dang!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

Nix08 said:


> Mizani's new formula of relaxer nearly destroyed my hair  I haven't been as into my hair lately so I thought it was my negligence but after switching to Olive Oil's relaxer I see that it was the Mizani leaving my roots and few inches beyond, dry and constantly tangling  I don't know what it was but I'm happy to have resolved it.  I've cut and probably lost my fair share of hair as a result



Yep I don't mess with that stuff anymore. Box perm treated me better and Nairobi.


----------



## Saludable84

Nix08 said:


> Mizani's new formula of relaxer nearly destroyed my hair  I haven't been as into my hair lately so I thought it was my negligence but after switching to Olive Oil's relaxer I see that it was the Mizani leaving my roots and few inches beyond, dry and constantly tangling  I don't know what it was but I'm happy to have resolved it.  I've cut and probably lost my fair share of hair as a result



That's kinda why I stopped using it.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Nix08 said:


> Mizani's new formula of relaxer nearly destroyed my hair  I haven't been as into my hair lately so I thought it was my negligence but after switching to Olive Oil's relaxer I see that it was the Mizani leaving my roots and few inches beyond, dry and constantly tangling  I don't know what it was but I'm happy to have resolved it.  I've cut and probably lost my fair share of hair as a result



Mizani butter blends is the reason why I am natural.


----------



## Lilmama1011

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Mizani butter blends is the reason why I am natural.



I love mizani butter blend but you mentioned a new formula so idk.....


----------



## Nix08

Geez I guess I haven't been listening to you guys. . So many of you had issues with mizani
The older formula (lye) is what I used once I started my hair journey but found this new batch that supposedly had better straightening ability and less smell. ..I almost went right back to Motions (what I used pre journey) but the girl at the bss gently shook her head and handed me a bottle of the olive oil


----------



## Saludable84

Nix08 said:


> Geez I guess I haven't been listening to you guys. . So many of you had issues with mizani The older formula (lye) is what I used once I started my hair journey but found this new batch that supposedly had better straightening ability and less smell. ..I almost went right back to Motions (what I used pre journey) but the girl at the bss gently shook her head and handed me a bottle of the olive oil



My only issue with olive oil was that it took out too much texture for me. Otherwise, it was fine for me.


----------



## Nix08

Saludable84 said:


> My only issue with olive oil was that it took out too much texture for me. Otherwise, it was fine for me.



Good to know because I want it straight as can be


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Lilmama1011 said:


> I love mizani butter blend but you mentioned a new formula so idk.....




I couldn't get consistent results with Butter Blends.  I relaxed 3 times using the same steps and received different results each time.  I used the same strength(mild) and applied it for the same amount of time.


----------



## Loving

I stopped using Mizani since late last year. It was leaving me under processed. I now use Affirm and I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Evolving78

Loving said:


> I stopped using Mizani since late last year. It was leaving me under processed. I now use Affirm and I'm loving it so far.



Same thing for me


----------



## lindseyerinc

Any advice for self relaxing with an affirm lye relaxer?


----------



## greenandchic

I tried to do a (2) ponytail roller set but my hair looks HAM.  I couldn't get my hair over the magnetic rollers smooth enough to give me the result I was looking for.  I may have t-shirt dried it too much before putting them in.  

Last week I used sponge rollers over dry hair so I will try that again tonight.


----------



## halfindian

greenandchic said:


> I tried to do a (2) ponytail roller set but my hair looks HAM.  I couldn't get my hair over the magnetic rollers smooth enough to give me the result I was looking for.  I may have t-shirt dried it too much before putting them in.
> 
> Last week I used sponge rollers over dry hair so I will try that again tonight.



Combing through the hair should smooth it out. And make sure you stretch it if you have growth that you want smooth.


----------



## greenandchic

halfindian said:


> Combing through the hair should smooth it out. And make sure you stretch it if you have growth that you want smooth.



I'm only 3 weeks post so its not a NG issue, I don't think I stretched it enough.


----------



## Jobwright

It's been 4 weeks since my last relaxer, about 6 weeks of Aphogee 2 minute weekly and my hair is doing GREAT!!!  Finally!!!!!!  I think I will prepoo with some Vatika oil, ORS aloe shampoo,  follow with my boo-thang SM Yucca Boabab  shampoo,  protein, DC with Aubrey HSR and roller set and wrap. Hoping for silky, bouncy curls today. Fingers crossed!  It seems the longer my hair gets, the better it is. Who would have thought keeping the scissors away and regular protein would do the trick...


----------



## Lilmama1011

Fresh relaxer, scalp pic on air dried hair


----------



## Fotchygirl

Lilmama1011 said:


> Fresh relaxer, scalp pic on air dried hair
> 
> View attachment 275589


Beautiful results!


----------



## divachyk

Looking good Lilmama1011


----------



## Kindheart

I m really thinking of relaxing my hair atleast around my edges ,i m tired of the frizzy halo ..


----------



## Saludable84

Kindheart said:


> I m really thinking of relaxing my hair atleast around my edges ,i m tired of the frizzy halo ..



Are you trying to do it between relaxers?


----------



## juliansmom

bored with my hair. have only been relaxed since March or April after years of being natural and stuck at apl. but right now I'm in a style rut..don't have the money for weave or braids. The styles I try never turn out right..guess I just gotta experiment since I'm not used to relaxed hair..


----------



## Saludable84

juliansmom said:


> bored with my hair. have only been relaxed since March or April after years of being natural and stuck at apl. but right now I'm in a style rut..don't have the money for weave or braids. The styles I try never turn out right..guess I just gotta experiment since I'm not used to relaxed hair..



What styles are you trying to do?


----------



## iLurk

Hi ladies new relaxed head here


----------



## Saludable84

iLurk said:


> Hi ladies new relaxed head here



Welcome!!!


----------



## greenandchic

iLurk said:


> Hi ladies new relaxed head here


----------



## divachyk

welcome iLurk


----------



## iLurk

Hi ladies 

I dont really have much to report right now. i'm about 10 weeks post now but my hair stopped cooperating at 5. I wanna get my hair done to see where i'm at length wise but the beautician i know doesn't return phone calls. and im nervous about going to an unknown so just puffing it out til next month when i relax it again


----------



## Saludable84

iLurk said:


> Hi ladies   I dont really have much to report right now. i'm about 10 weeks post now but my hair stopped cooperating at 5. I wanna get my hair done to see where i'm at length wise but the beautician i know doesn't return phone calls. and im nervous about going to an unknown so just puffing it out til next month when i relax it again



Are you comfortable with doing your own hair?


----------



## iLurk

^ The only thing I know how to do on my own is braidouts and I think I've outgrown that now because they aren't as defined as they used to be. I tried straightening my own hair with no luck what so ever it would revert as soon as I take the flat iron off.


----------



## divachyk

iLurk said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I dont really have much to report right now. i'm about 10 weeks post now but my hair stopped cooperating at 5. I wanna get my hair done to see where i'm at length wise but the beautician i know doesn't return phone calls. and im nervous about going to an unknown so just puffing it out til next month when i relax it again



What's up with her not returning calls. Can you text her or email her...better yet, swing by the salon? iLurk


----------



## iLurk

^ idk I just guess she doesnt want to get paid. I've left her messages and all and she doesn't respond so now i'm just searching. and i was told that her shop moved so idk the new address


----------



## brownb83

I sweat in my head and my hair is so dry in the back because of it.


----------



## Saludable84

iLurk said:


> ^ The only thing I know how to do on my own is braidouts and I think I've outgrown that now because they aren't as defined as they used to be. I tried straightening my own hair with no luck what so ever it would revert as soon as I take the flat iron off.



If you blow dry your hair on cool or medium, or even with the diffuser attachment, the hair can come out a little fuller to give the Braidout more definition. 

I'm still getting the hanged flat ironing so no advice there. Lol


----------



## iLurk

^ I'll try doing it that way now. I usually just wait til my hair is semi dry after washing braid it up and just let it air dry overnight and it would come out beautifully. But now when I do it its just flat so now I'm transitioning into wash and gos.


----------



## divachyk

brownb83 said:


> I sweat in my head and my hair is so dry in the back because of it.



brownb83, I sweat a lot also. I use to wash 1x weekly and struggled with dryness and breakage. I now wash 2x weekly and that has made a huge difference. Is that an option for you? I shampoo the first wash day and co-cleanse midweek.


----------



## Loving

I got a T/U on Saturday and got a trim. I think I lost all my growth I made for the year. All because I got hair lazy in the past 2 months. Sigh....

Back to the basics I go.


----------



## Ari8

Just stopping by to say that I relaxed last week after 4 years of natural hair. I'm very happy with my decision so far, and should've done this sooner (I could've spared myself a lot of grief). I have no plans to return to natural hair anytime soon (if ever).

I don't plan on styling it much; maybe just flat-ironing it once a week right now until I get my next touch-up in October or November.  EDIT:  Since I know everyone likes to compare her length to the other woman's, my hair is simply APL.  It was BSL-ish, but my ends are in a sad state right now, so APL will remain my length for sometime until I get the 'dead weight' off.

We'll see how this goes.


----------



## brownb83

It is, I will have to try it. Thank you.


----------



## divachyk

Welcome Ari8 and congrats!!!


----------



## SuchaLady

I might be back


----------



## divachyk

Tired of transitioning SuchaLady? You know we will welcome you regardless of your decision.


----------



## SuchaLady

It's a love hate thing. Seeing your entire head of hair in its unaltered state is like  then when it's time to style/maintain it for the week you're like where is my jar of relaxer 

divachyk Once I got to college my relaxer frequency dropped drastically. If/when I rerelax I probably won't exceed 2-3 relaxers a year.


----------



## Renewed1

My hair refuses to straighten no matter how many times I relax my hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Renewed1 said:


> My hair refuses to straighten no matter how many times I relax my hair.



You clarify your hair Renewed1


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lilmama1011 said:


> You clarify your hair Renewed1



Also leave it on some extra minutes


----------



## Renewed1

Lilmama1011 said:


> You clarify your hair Renewed1



Nope.

And I left the relaxer on my hair an extra 10 minutes each time.  I may push it an extra 15 to see if anything happens.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Renewed1 said:


> Nope.
> 
> And I left the relaxer on my hair an extra 10 minutes each time.  I may push it an extra 15 to see if anything happens.



Renewed1 clarify your hair at least once a month.  And since I use no lye, I clarify the same day after I rinse my relaxer out.  Since I clarify every four weeks it always falls on relaxer day


----------



## Lilmama1011

Renewed1 said:


> Nope.
> 
> And I left the relaxer on my hair an extra 10 minutes each time.  I may push it an extra 15 to see if anything happens.



Renewed1. You smooth it after applying to your sections right?


----------



## greenandchic

Renewed1 said:


> My hair refuses to straighten no matter how many times I relax my hair.



I have the same issue - lye or no lye. 



Lilmama1011 said:


> @Renewed1 clarify your hair at least once a month.  And since I use no lye, I clarify the same day after I rinse my relaxer out.  Since I clarify every four weeks it always falls on relaxer day



How does clarifying after relaxing help?


----------



## Saludable84

greenandchic said:


> I have the same issue - lye or no lye.  How does clarifying after relaxing help?



Clarifying would help prevent dryness by removing calcium deposits. Not sure how it would straighten it.


----------



## Saludable84

Renewed1 said:


> My hair refuses to straighten no matter how many times I relax my hair.



How many times are you smoothing it?


----------



## SuchaLady

I have the same type of hair as Renewed. No amount of smoothing, processing time, nor relaxer will straighten it; it's just its nature.  I don't suggest trying to defeat it. That is asking for overprocessed hair.


----------



## hondahoney007

Hello Ladies, I've been natural for a couple years. My last relaxer was August 2012. I'm really thinking about going back to the relaxers. No matter what I put in my hair it is dry within about an hour. My wash and go's are nice for about an hour. I can't find ANYTHING to keep it moisturized. Im a product junkie and nothing keeps it moist.  When I was relaxed my hair was near bsl and healthy. I stopped using relaxers to give my scalp a break from the chemicals. Im trying to decide which relaxer to use. I was using ORS but Im thinking of giving Mizani Butter Blends a try. Has anybody else gone thru the same thing Im gng thru?


----------



## Lilmama1011

Saludable84 said:


> Clarifying would help prevent dryness by removing calcium deposits. Not sure how it would straighten it.



Just occasionally clarifying gets rid of the build up, so when you relax it doesn't have any buildup on it keep it from properly relaxing


----------



## Saludable84

hondahoney007 said:


> I was using ORS but Im thinking of giving Mizani Butter Blends a try. Has anybody else gone thru the same thing Im gng thru?



I would suggest either using ORS (if you liked it) or ask for more relaxer options. Mizani started breaking my hair after a while. I've been using linange and haven't a problem. sunnieb uses design essentials and that works for her. Ask around because some of us have the same opinions and experiences on some relaxers. 

Also, are you using lye or no lye?


----------



## Renewed1

Lilmama1011 said:


> Renewed1. You smooth it after applying to your sections right?



Yup!



Saludable84 said:


> How many times are you smoothing it?



I smooth as I apply.  Then I smooth twice as the relaxer sits (I don't smooth my hairline).



SuchaLady said:


> I have the same type of hair as Renewed. No amount of smoothing, processing time, nor relaxer will straighten it; it's just its nature.  I don't suggest trying to defeat it. That is asking for overprocessed hair.




Yeah I thought about that as well.  I did try no lye and my hair reacted badly to it.  Took months to get it back to normal.


----------



## Renewed1

Lilmama1011 said:


> Just occasionally clarifying gets rid of the build up, so when you relax it doesn't have any buildup on it keep it from properly relaxing



I may have to give clarifying a try.  What type of shampoo do you use.


----------



## sunnieb

Renewed1 said:


> I may have to give clarifying a try.  What type of shampoo do you use.



I clarify once a week with Suave Daily Clarifying shampoo.   I always follow that with Nexxus Therrappe shampoo then do a dc.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic

Lilmama1011 said:


> Just occasionally clarifying gets rid of the build up, so when you relax it doesn't have any buildup on it keep it from properly relaxing



I clarified a week before my last touch up; I will try doing it a little sooner next time.


----------



## beloved1bx

hondahoney007 said:


> Hello Ladies, I've been natural for a couple years. My last relaxer was August 2012. I'm really thinking about going back to the relaxers. No matter what I put in my hair it is dry within about an hour. My wash and go's are nice for about an hour. I can't find ANYTHING to keep it moisturized. Im a product junkie and nothing keeps it moist.  When I was relaxed my hair was near bsl and healthy. I stopped using relaxers to give my scalp a break from the chemicals. Im trying to decide which relaxer to use. I was using ORS but Im thinking of giving Mizani Butter Blends a try. Has anybody else gone thru the same thing Im gng thru?



My story is similar to SULUdable84 . My old stylist used Mizani Butter Blends Lye. It wasn't until I switched stylists (she uses Lineage) that I realized Mizani BB was giving me high porosity hair. It dried it out, and no matter how long or often I DC'd,  My hair wouldn't hold moisture. Lineage has been awesome to me.


----------



## beloved1bx

Double post


----------



## juliansmom

Saludable84 said:


> What styles are you trying to do?



right now I'm just trying to stay away from heat. my roller sets turn out amazing but I hate how long it takes. yesterday I tried a braid out on soaking wet hair and set the ends on small rollers. my hair turned out great..When i was natural I only set my hair when it was damp or almost dry..so I guess my relaxed hair is the opposite. I just gonna keep experimenting..


----------



## sunnieb

Saludable84 said:


> I would suggest either using ORS (if you liked it) or ask for more relaxer options. Mizani started breaking my hair after a while. I've been using linange and haven't a problem. @sunnieb uses design essentials and that works for her. Ask around because some of us have the same opinions and experiences on some relaxers.
> 
> Also, are you using lye or no lye?



I love my Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp! 

It is what my stylist used and worked well with my hair.  One of the deciding factors of me self-relaxing was that I'd have to be able to buy DE relaxers.


----------



## Jobwright

sunnieb said:


> I love my Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp!   It is what my stylist used and worked well with my hair.  One of the deciding factors of me self-relaxing was that I'd have to be able to buy DE relaxers.


ORS lye works well for me when self relaxing. This last time though I went to my stylist and she used DE Sensitive scalp. Both are great!  It just depends if I have the time to do it myself or if I want to be treated by someone else doing the work.


----------



## juliansmom

has anyone ever used Creme of Nature Nourishing Relaxer? my mom picked it up and wants me to relax her day..looked up reviews on amazon and it got 2 stars so I'm thinking of returning it..


----------



## Lilmama1011

Follow me on my long hair care journey on tumblr 

http://goldenstrandz.tumblr.com/


----------



## iLurk

I think it's that time to hide my hair.   I usually get synthetic lace  fronts but this time I want something that lasts longer.


----------



## flyygirlll2

If anyone ever experienced breakage at their crown, what did you do to correct it? This is my first time dealing with this and I'm so aggravated. I'm not sure exactly what caused it but the only thing I could think of right now is the corrective I had 4 months ago and using a different relaxer. Now I have a few short hairs which I could blend in but it's so disappointing :-(


----------



## Lilmama1011

flyygirlll2 said:


> If anyone ever experienced breakage at their crown, what did you do to correct it? This is my first time dealing with this and I'm so aggravated. I'm not sure exactly what caused it but the only thing I could think of right now is the corrective I had 4 months ago and using a different relaxer. Now I have a few short hairs which I could blend in but it's so disappointing :-(



Keep stress off it, no tight ponytails or if getting extensions try to avoid getting it braided up and just leave it out. Moisturize and seal it daily.  If you can wear low manipulation styles like braidouts and twistouts.


----------



## brownb83

The back of my head needs to get it together. Gonna do a corrective on it today and hope for the best.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Lilmama1011 said:


> Keep stress off it, no tight ponytails or if getting extensions try to avoid getting it braided up and just leave it out. Moisturize and seal it daily.  If you can wear low manipulation styles like braidouts and twistouts.



I've been wearing it in a bun or just braided it and pinned it up, I don't wear it tight either. I've also been using protein and moisturizing it more.


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> If anyone ever experienced breakage at their crown, what did you do to correct it? This is my first time dealing with this and I'm so aggravated. I'm not sure exactly what caused it but the only thing I could think of right now is the corrective I had 4flyygirl months ago and using a different relaxer. Now I have a few short hairs which I could blend in but it's so disappointing :-(



flyygirlll2 I have some broken hairs right along the area where I part my crown in quadrants. It's also the thickest and one of the driest areas of my hair. I plan to vary my parts and kick up the hydration. I just need to give that area a break in general. It gets manipulated most with me parting for wash day and moisturizing.


----------



## reallynow

Hi Ladies - lurker here.   I've been natural for 8 years and I've decided to relax again.  My appointment is Sunday and I'm wondering if there is anything I should do to prep my hair?  I used to do protein treatments a few weeks AFTER a relaxer but I never did anything prior to a touchup.  

The salon uses Design Essentials.

TIA


----------



## iLurk

reallynow said:


> Hi Ladies - lurker here.   I've been natural for 8 years and I've decided to relax again.  My appointment is Sunday and I'm wondering if there is anything I should do to prep my hair?  I used to do protein treatments a few weeks AFTER a relaxer but I never did anything prior to a touchup.
> 
> The salon uses Design Essentials.
> 
> TIA



Hi there

Before I relax I give myself a clarifying wash and protein treatment a few days before relaxer day and put my hair in a very low manipulative style so that I dont irritate my scalp too much. I also put a generous amount of oil like castor on my hair and scalp just as an extra layer of protection and also to sooth any itchies that may occur so I don't scratch. Day of the relaxer I base an extra time with grease on my scalp and the ends of my hair. Never had a burned scalp once doing this.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> flyygirlll2 I have some broken hairs right along the area where I part my crown in quadrants. It's also the thickest and one of the driest areas of my hair. I plan to vary my parts and kick up the hydration. I just need to give that area a break in general. It gets manipulated most with me parting for wash day and moisturizing.



Same here. That area is coarse and I always part it when I wash and moisturize. I'll have to find an alternative in how I part it then.


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:


> flyygirlll2 I have some broken hairs right along the area where I part my crown in quadrants. It's also the thickest and one of the driest areas of my hair. I plan to vary my parts and kick up the hydration. I just need to give that area a break in general. It gets manipulated most with me parting for wash day and moisturizing.



See that's why I rather just keep my same parts. My hair doesn't like to be over manipulated either.  I mostly have the part down the middle,  and when combing my hair back try to do a straight back ponytail, I lose extra hairs and hate that! Also when my hair is already set and parted on dry hair,  it's nearly impossible to get rid of that part. I have to part before setting my hair but I 'm scared to comb my hair straight back on period.


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 Lilmama1011 I really need to vary my parts because the part down the center is like semi-permanent. I don't even use a comb to part, I use my fingers but my hair is like trained to do what it do.

Washing my hair with all my hair going straight back is not an option -- hair tangles too much. I will try to find other ways to work with my hair when I moisturize/seal throughout the week. That's about all I can do. 

Lilmama1011, I agree that if I flip and toss my hair in too many directions, it freaks out.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> flyygirlll2 Lilmama1011 I really need to vary my parts because the part down the center is like semi-permanent. I don't even use a comb to part, I use my fingers but my hair is like trained to do what it do.  Washing my hair with all my hair going straight back is not an option -- hair tangles too much. I will try to find other ways to work with my hair when I moisturize/seal throughout the week. That's about all I can do.  Lilmama1011, I agree that if I flip and toss my hair in too many directions, it freaks out.



Yeah I'm trying to figure out how I will part my hair now without causing anymore issues. I don't use a comb to do my parts either, I've gotten so used to using my fingers. I only use a comb when it's necessary. my hair is tangle prone too, girl are you my long lost hair twin? Lol. I feel like I need a break from my hair. I'm about 4 months post and I'm planning to relax  because my new growth is a lot and since it's very tightly coiled it knots, mats, and tangles. I still don't know what relaxer to use.


----------



## divachyk

we may be twins flyygirlll2. I moisturized tonight with using a method I've used before but hardly do it because it's time consuming. I parted my hair horizontally starting with the nape area and working my way up to the crown. I applied moisturizer to each section before moving to the next. My hair doesn't tangle or get too crazy if I take my time and properly navigate through my hair.


----------



## Anticipatience08

Tomorrow, I have a consultation to discuss whether or not I'll be going back to using relaxers after 4 years of being natural. If I choose to relax again, I think the experience will be better because I'll actually be more invested in the health of my hair this time around.


----------



## SuchaLady

I think I've finally decided that I'm just gonna relax my hair. Only thing is I'm so used to not relaxing it now  22-52 weeks post is my norm.  16 weeks worth of newgrowth won't even be worth the relaxer.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I bought the Linange relaxer in lye this April and I'm just wondering what the shelf life is for it. I've kept it in my bathroom cabinet. It's never been opened.


----------



## divachyk

reallynow said:


> Hi Ladies - lurker here.   I've been natural for 8 years and I've decided to relax again.  My appointment is Sunday and I'm wondering if there is anything I should do to prep my hair?  I used to do protein treatments a few weeks AFTER a relaxer but I never did anything prior to a touchup.
> 
> The salon uses Design Essentials.
> 
> TIA


reallynow, iLurk gave great tips. And, congrats! 



Anticipatience08 said:


> Tomorrow, I have a consultation to discuss whether or not I'll be going back to using relaxers after 4 years of being natural. If I choose to relax again, I think the experience will be better because I'll actually be more invested in the health of my hair this time around.



Good luck at consult Anticipatience08.



SuchaLady said:


> I think I've finally decided that I'm just gonna relax my hair. Only thing is I'm so used to not relaxing it now  22-52 weeks post is my norm.  16 weeks worth of newgrowth won't even be worth the relaxer.



SuchaLady, welcome back!



flyygirlll2 said:


> I bought the Linange relaxer in lye this April and I'm just wondering what the shelf life is for it. I've kept it in my bathroom cabinet. It's never been opened.



flyygirlll2, can you call the relaxer company or maybe even the store you purchased it from?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@ divachyck I purchased it from Ebay. Through researching, I read that the shelf life for a lye relaxer is about 1-1.5 years. I'm used to using no lye, but I wanted to try the Linange.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I bought the Linange relaxer in lye this April and I'm just wondering what the shelf life is for it. I've kept it in my bathroom cabinet. It's never been opened.



I have a jar in my closet since spring as well. In not really worried but you check on the underside if it bothers you.


----------



## reallynow

Thanks so much iLurk.  I like the idea of a low manipulative style for a few days.  Makes sense!




iLurk said:


> Hi there
> 
> Before I relax I give myself a clarifying wash and protein treatment a few days before relaxer day and put my hair in a very low manipulative style so that I dont irritate my scalp too much. I also put a generous amount of oil like castor on my hair and scalp just as an extra layer of protection and also to sooth any itchies that may occur so I don't scratch. Day of the relaxer I base an extra time with grease on my scalp and the ends of my hair. Never had a burned scalp once doing this.


----------



## Anticipatience08

The stylist pretty much ignored me when I said I wanted to relax again, and began suggesting different protective styles instead...

If I want this relaxer done, I may have to do it myself


----------



## divachyk

Anticipatience08 said:


> The stylist pretty much ignored me when I said I wanted to relax again, and began suggesting different protective styles instead...
> 
> If I want this relaxer done, I may have to do it myself



Anticipatience08 that's weird. Maybe she was stalling with idle talk to make sure you were not making an impulse decision. Are there other stylists in the area that trust?


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:


> Anticipatience08 that's weird. Maybe she was stalling with idle talk to make sure you were not making an impulse decision. Are there other stylists in the area that trust?



That is weird, but it might  not be bad


----------



## Anticipatience08

divachyk said:


> Anticipatience08 that's weird. Maybe she was stalling with idle talk to make sure you were not making an impulse decision. Are there other stylists in the area that trust?



That could be it. I'll talk with one other stylist before I try and do it on my own.


----------



## iLurk

I just got a reminder why guys opinions of womens hair are null and void 

I mean nobody's opinion on what you do to your own hair should matter anyway but guys are definitely at the bottom of the totem pole. 

To sum it up guys were asked what they think of black women's hair. (not by me)

Basically they don't want to date a black woman that relaxes her hair but they don't want her to be natural cause natural hair is too nappy. And she can't wear wigs or weaves either erplexed And her hair can't be shorter than apl.


----------



## kikisf

divachyk said:


> kikisf, Komaza Hair Analysis is awesome. I wrote up a detailed review (with pics) of my process on my blog. They are not product pushers. I would recommend them to anyone. It's very eye opening.


Just got the email today!!!
_Thank you for your patience. We would like to schedule your Komaza Consultation for next week. Please advise which date and time works best for and I will email you a conformation apt. date.

9/22,& 9/24 1pm- 7 pm EST, 9/23 & 9/25 2pm-  5pm EST.

Thank you 
Jenn_​I would bite nails if I had any!!!! I cant wait!! Thanks for the lead!


----------



## Saludable84

Relaxed and attempted a corrective. Epic fail.


----------



## Beamodel

Saludable84 said:


> Relaxed and attempted a corrective. Epic fail.



Oh noooo what happened


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> Relaxed and attempted a corrective. Epic fail.



Noo....Sorry to hear that. What happened? Correctives are tricky. I had my first one done in May and initially it felt ok but I think I'm paying the price for it now.


----------



## Saludable84

Nothing happened. That's the problem. I was only trying to correct the front and loosen some of the texture but it didn't happen. The back straightens when roller set but the front is a bit more tricky. The front still looks the same. I can't do it again, so I'm not even going to try.


----------



## Saludable84

Deleted post


----------



## kikisf

Thank you so much divachyk for the Komaza recommendation. It has been eye-opening and I wish I had done it before I started hacking away at my hair because she said I didn't need to cut (just trim 1/4in every 8 weeks). In a nutshell my hair needs more protein. Because I am high porosity, relaxed and swim I never need to worry about protein overload. All my products should have protein in it. Lack of protein is contributing to my hair dryness. It cannot hold onto the moisture. Second issue is the cuticle (halfway downto the ends) is showing mechanical damage, not enough to cut off but enough to rough and dry. My breakage is from dryness and mechanical.  I need to be more gentle and I need a leave in that has big slip, cones, ceramides and protein. She said their line didn't have anything and recommended Carol's Daughter Monoi. My hair follicle and the first 3 inches of my hair and cuticle are very healthy and those are the parts I relaxed myself with no-lye so that is great. When I was natural I had lots of people telling me no protein, no cones and more moisture plus my hair gets so tangley and matted easily so combing was a 2 hour affair. The ends of my hair are probably leftover mechanical damage when I was natural. . After I was natural I texlaxed with lye and that probably was even worse because I was treating my hair like it was natural and it needed more protein and cones.. Plus even texlaxed my hair took a bit to comb out so still mechanical damage. Once I switched to no-lye my hair got much straighter so it is easier to comb. She is not a big fan of co-washing and she told me to make sure I shampoo immediately after the pool. She also said my hair didn't need heat to deep condition just slap a plastic cap on do some housework and rinse out after. I am so happy I did this. I was considering cutting and now I know that I was simply using the wrong products. Also I know very few relaxed 4b/c who swim in a chlorinated pool 3x a week it is the only excercise I am medically cleared to do so I am not giving it up and it is nice to finally know what to do. In case any other swimmers out there she told me to.
1. rinse well and apply a little conditioner and a swim cap (i do that anyway)
2. immediately after (don't let pool water dry on your hair) shampoo with mild shampoo (baby is ok)
3. ACV rinse (If I use a swimmers shampoo with citric acid I can skip this step)
4. conditioner  for 8-10 minutes (cap)
5. Section hair spray leave in conditioner comb with fingers
6. Apply pea sized creamy lotion with shea butter she recomended their line. She said Shea is more moisturizing than the coconut oil and grapeseed that I had been using. Not convinced about giving up my EVCO but will try and if I need more oil.
7. Air dry. Use heat protectant if using heat (I only use heat bimonthly anyways) 
8. deep protein followed by moisturizing conditioner every 2 weeks.

I had suspected that I needed more protein but was scared of overload so glad to know how to proceed. The rest of the stuff, vitamins water excercise diet are things I do already. As for not using a comb? My hair gets matted when I don't comb so I am just going to buy a Mason Pearson comb and be more gentle.


----------



## iLurk

^ I want to try an hair analysis but money is kinda tight right now. 

Does anybody have any experience with bss human hair lace wigs? I need something to hide my hair under for now but don't think I'm ready to shell out $200+ for one at a vendor.


----------



## flyygirlll2

kikisf said:


> Thank you so much divachyk for the Komaza recommendation. It has been eye-opening and I wish I had done it before I started hacking away at my hair because she said I didn't need to cut (just trim 1/4in every 8 weeks). In a nutshell my hair needs more protein. Because I am high porosity, relaxed and swim I never need to worry about protein overload. All my products should have protein in it. Lack of protein is contributing to my hair dryness. It cannot hold onto the moisture. Second issue is the cuticle (halfway downto the ends) is showing mechanical damage, not enough to cut off but enough to rough and dry. My breakage is from dryness and mechanical.  I need to be more gentle and I need a leave in that has big slip, cones, ceramides and protein. She said their line didn't have anything and recommended Carol's Daughter Monoi. My hair follicle and the first 3 inches of my hair and cuticle are very healthy and those are the parts I relaxed myself with no-lye so that is great. When I was natural I had lots of people telling me no protein, no cones and more moisture plus my hair gets so tangley and matted easily so combing was a 2 hour affair. The ends of my hair are probably leftover mechanical damage when I was natural. . After I was natural I texlaxed with lye and that probably was even worse because I was treating my hair like it was natural and it needed more protein and cones.. Plus even texlaxed my hair took a bit to comb out so still mechanical damage. Once I switched to no-lye my hair got much straighter so it is easier to comb. She is not a big fan of co-washing and she told me to make sure I shampoo immediately after the pool. She also said my hair didn't need heat to deep condition just slap a plastic cap on do some housework and rinse out after. I am so happy I did this. I was considering cutting and now I know that I was simply using the wrong products. Also I know very few relaxed 4b/c who swim in a chlorinated pool 3x a week it is the only excercise I am medically cleared to do so I am not giving it up and it is nice to finally know what to do. In case any other swimmers out there she told me to. 1. rinse well and apply a little conditioner and a swim cap (i do that anyway) 2. immediately after (don't let pool water dry on your hair) shampoo with mild shampoo (baby is ok) 3. ACV rinse (If I use a swimmers shampoo with citric acid I can skip this step) 4. conditioner  for 8-10 minutes (cap) 5. Section hair spray leave in conditioner comb with fingers 6. Apply pea sized creamy lotion with shea butter she recomended their line. She said Shea is more moisturizing than the coconut oil and grapeseed that I had been using. Not convinced about giving up my EVCO but will try and if I need more oil. 7. Air dry. Use heat protectant if using heat (I only use heat bimonthly anyways) 8. deep protein followed by moisturizing conditioner every 2 weeks.  I had suspected that I needed more protein but was scared of overload so glad to know how to proceed. The rest of the stuff, vitamins water excercise diet are things I do already. As for not using a comb? My hair gets matted when I don't comb so I am just going to buy a Mason Pearson comb and be more gentle.


   Now I'm interested in doing this. How long did it take between sending hair samples to them and them contacting you? Part of me is afraid of sending  samples of my hair and then being told my hair is a mess and I need chop it.


----------



## Renewed1

I'm going to do an corrective between today and tomorrow.  My hair responds well with lye perms.  But I realized I ant bone straight....healthy hair.....until the spring rolls around.

Plus I want to rock a layered bob this winter.


----------



## Kimiche

kikisf said:


> Thank you so much divachyk for the Komaza recommendation. It has been eye-opening and I wish I had done it before I started hacking away at my hair because she said I didn't need to cut (just trim 1/4in every 8 weeks). In a nutshell my hair needs more protein. Because I am high porosity, relaxed and swim I never need to worry about protein overload. All my products should have protein in it. Lack of protein is contributing to my hair dryness. It cannot hold onto the moisture. Second issue is the cuticle (halfway downto the ends) is showing mechanical damage, not enough to cut off but enough to rough and dry. My breakage is from dryness and mechanical.  I need to be more gentle and I need a leave in that has big slip, cones, ceramides and protein. She said their line didn't have anything and recommended Carol's Daughter Monoi. My hair follicle and the first 3 inches of my hair and cuticle are very healthy and those are the parts I relaxed myself with no-lye so that is great. When I was natural I had lots of people telling me no protein, no cones and more moisture plus my hair gets so tangley and matted easily so combing was a 2 hour affair. The ends of my hair are probably leftover mechanical damage when I was natural. . After I was natural I texlaxed with lye and that probably was even worse because I was treating my hair like it was natural and it needed more protein and cones.. Plus even texlaxed my hair took a bit to comb out so still mechanical damage. Once I switched to no-lye my hair got much straighter so it is easier to comb. She is not a big fan of co-washing and she told me to make sure I shampoo immediately after the pool. She also said my hair didn't need heat to deep condition just slap a plastic cap on do some housework and rinse out after. I am so happy I did this. I was considering cutting and now I know that I was simply using the wrong products. Also I know very few relaxed 4b/c who swim in a chlorinated pool 3x a week it is the only excercise I am medically cleared to do so I am not giving it up and it is nice to finally know what to do. In case any other swimmers out there she told me to.
> 1. rinse well and apply a little conditioner and a swim cap (i do that anyway)
> 2. immediately after (don't let pool water dry on your hair) shampoo with mild shampoo (baby is ok)
> 3. ACV rinse (If I use a swimmers shampoo with citric acid I can skip this step)
> 4. conditioner  for 8-10 minutes (cap)
> 5. Section hair spray leave in conditioner comb with fingers
> 6. Apply pea sized creamy lotion with shea butter she recomended their line. She said Shea is more moisturizing than the coconut oil and grapeseed that I had been using. Not convinced about giving up my EVCO but will try and if I need more oil.
> 7. Air dry. Use heat protectant if using heat (I only use heat bimonthly anyways)
> 8. deep protein followed by moisturizing conditioner every 2 weeks.
> 
> I had suspected that I needed more protein but was scared of overload so glad to know how to proceed. The rest of the stuff, vitamins water excercise diet are things I do already. As for not using a comb? My hair gets matted when I don't comb so I am just going to buy a Mason Pearson comb and be more gentle.



I seriously need to take advantage of this analysis.  I am relaxed and my hair can't hold moisture and definitely feels dry no matter what I put in it.  It feels good after I shampoo and condition, but when it dries it's not what I expect it to feel like.  I do think I need to add more protein in my hair care regimen.  I was told in the past that if my hair felt limp that is when I needed protein, but as time went on I found out otherwise.


----------



## kikisf

flyygirlll2 said:


> Now I'm interested in doing this. How long did it take between sending hair samples to them and them contacting you? Part of me is afraid of sending  samples of my hair and then being told my hair is a mess and I need chop it.



It took about a week. (They said allow 2 weeks) The longest part was getting enough clean shed hair together because DH decided to clean up and threw my hair ball away! They got the photos and intial analysis to me in a week and available times to schedule the phone consult. (They are located in Sacramento) She spent over an hour on the phone with me until she had answered all my questions. I thought for sure I needed to chop and I thought I had chemical damage but she said no. Knowledge is power.  

While waiting for my products to arrive I rummaged around my bathroom (I am product whore) to find something with silk aminos, ceramides protein and cones and realized the stuff I use when I heat syle my hair has those things in it. I just haven't been using them because I haven't been heatstyling. Anyway I sprayed  "Its a 10+keratin" on my crinkley rough ends and they sure enough smoothed out and stopped feeling like straw. I still can't wait to cut that area of my hair off but for now I can live with it.


----------



## Renewed1

So I did a whole head corrective and it worked!

My hair has the typical water wave because it's wet.  

I'm getting this as a haircut to say goodbye to texlaxed/natural hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

kikisf said:


> It took about a week. (They said allow 2 weeks) The longest part was getting enough clean shed hair together because DH decided to clean up and threw my hair ball away! They got the photos and intial analysis to me in a week and available times to schedule the phone consult. (They are located in Sacramento) She spent over an hour on the phone with me until she had answered all my questions. I thought for sure I needed to chop and I thought I had chemical damage but she said no. Knowledge is power.  While waiting for my products to arrive I rummaged around my bathroom (I am product whore) to find something with silk aminos, ceramides protein and cones and realized the stuff I use when I heat syle my hair has those things in it. I just haven't been using them because I haven't been heatstyling. Anyway I sprayed  "Its a 10+keratin" on my crinkley rough ends and they sure enough smoothed out and stopped feeling like straw. I still can't wait to cut that area of my hair off but for now I can live with it.



Thank you. I'm glad that it wasn't as bad as you thought it would be and that you now have insight to what is going on with your hair. It's interesting how they are firmly against cowashing, cause I know for some ladies that works for them.


----------



## irisak

Kimiche said:


> I seriously need to take advantage of this analysis.  I am relaxed and my hair can't hold moisture and definitely feels dry no matter what I put in it.  It feels good after I shampoo and condition, but when it dries it's not what I expect it to feel like.  I do think I need to add more protein in my hair care regimen.  I was told in the past that if my hair felt limp that is when I needed protein, but as time went on I found out otherwise.



I think not using protein is a mistake a lot of people make. I've typed this story before but when I started my hair journey I did what everyone recommends and went on a moisture based regimen. I used nothing with any protein ingredients for two months. At the time I was protective styling with weaves. I took my weave out, deep conditioned, air dried, and my hair felt like straw! I dc'd again to see if that would help and it felt even worse. Out of desperation I ran out and bought an aphogee 2 step pack. While rinsing the protein out I could feel the difference in my hair. It was soft,silky,  and strong. I learned over time that for me, dry hair that won't accept moisture Is a sign of moisture overload. 

A protein heavy regimen isn't for everyone but if you've tried everything else to moisturize your hair a little protein could help.


----------



## divachyk

kikisf :blowkiss: you're so very welcome! So glad it worked out for you.


----------



## missyrayne19

irisak said:


> I think not using protein is a mistake a lot of people make. I've typed this story before but when I started my hair journey I did what everyone recommends and went on a moisture based regimen. I used nothing with any protein ingredients for two months. At the time I was protective styling with weaves. I took my weave out, deep conditioned, air dried, and my hair felt like straw! I dc'd again to see if that would help and it felt even worse. Out of desperation I ran out and bought an aphogee 2 step pack. While rinsing the protein out I could feel the difference in my hair. It was soft,silky,  and strong. I learned over time that for me, dry hair that won't accept moisture Is a sign of moisture overload.
> 
> A protein heavy regimen isn't for everyone but if you've tried everything else to moisturize your hair a little protein could help.



Agreed! I made this exact same mistake early on in my journey and my hair paid for it. Broke off something terrible in certain areas and while I'm thankful I caught it somewhat early into my journey, the parts that broke off are still recovering length wise to this day. 

I did an experiment some time ago where I used only protein based products for my wash days two weeks in a row. So from shampoo to leave in, everything was protein based. And my hair absolutely LOVED it. Which told me that protein (for me) is super, duper important. I know for some ladies that a sign of dry hair usually means more moisture but, for me, it usually means more protein. My hair is the exact opposite and once I discovered and accepted that, it's been nothing but smooth sailing.

ETA: Not to say I don't use moisture at all haha because I totally do. Just in case anyone thought I only use protein based products


----------



## flyygirlll2

Has anyone relaxed their hair a day after washing without any issues? *look* I'm thinking about relaxing my hair tomorrow because I'm not sure I will have the time to do it otherwise. I'm almost 5 months post and I'm getting fed up with the tangling and ssk's.


----------



## KhandiB

I have done this numerous times.  There are times I need to relax and my hair is dirty, I prefer to relax on clean hair



flyygirlll2 said:


> Has anyone relaxed their hair a day after washing without any issues? *look* I'm thinking about relaxing my hair tomorrow because I'm not sure I will have the time to do it otherwise. I'm almost 5 months post and I'm getting fed up with the tangling and ssk's.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

flyygirlll2 said:


> Has anyone relaxed their hair a day after washing without any issues? *look* I'm thinking about relaxing my hair tomorrow because I'm not sure I will have the time to do it otherwise. I'm almost 5 months post and I'm getting fed up with the tangling and ssk's.



If I didn't scratch up my scalp during my wash then yes, I would relax.


----------



## danysedai

I got bangs, full ones. And cut about 2 inches off the back (needed it). I'm so loving my hair right now. 
Still undecided about transitioning or just doing a very long stretch.


----------



## flyygirlll2

KhandiB and pre_medicalrulz thank you for your input ladies    I'm sitting here right now prepooing my hair with SM Purification Mask because it does help alleviate dry/itchy scalp which I've been dealing with at this point.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

Now after looking at my hair it doesn't look like it processed period... Roots still looking like it's saying what's up.  I wanted some texture but not too much. Second time at self relaxing and this happening smh. I even flat ironed the roots on 450 degrees and my hair reverted.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## GeminiGem

flyygirlll2 said:


> Now after looking at my hair it doesn't look like it processed period... Roots still looking like it's saying what's up.  I wanted some texture but not too much. Second time at self relaxing and this happening smh. I even flat ironed the roots on 450 degrees and my hair reverted.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



What kind of relaxer did you use?


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> Now after looking at my hair it doesn't look like it processed period... Roots still looking like it's saying what's up.  I wanted some texture but not too much. Second time at self relaxing and this happening smh. I even flat ironed the roots on 450 degrees and my hair reverted.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Is that from the lineage relaxer? Yea it don't look like it did anything for your hair. Your coils look good though even though I know that wasn't the results you're was trying to achieve. 

I use affirm Fiberguard mild which leaves my hair semi bone semi textured. A perfect balance.


----------



## flyygirlll2

GeminiGem said:


> What kind of relaxer did you use?



I used Linange.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> Is that from the lineage relaxer? Yea it don't look like it did anything for your hair. Your coils look good though even though I know that wasn't the results you're was trying to achieve.  I use affirm Fiberguard mild which leaves my hair semi bone semi textured. A perfect balance.




Yes I used Linange. Thanks, I think my coils are pretty but they just tangle and knot up like nobody's business. My hair laughs at mild relaxers. I've underestimated the resistance of my hair.  This has occurred with no lye as well smh. I don't even want to bother with a corrective.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yes I used Linange. Thanks, I think my coils are pretty but they just tangle and knot up like nobody's business. My hair laughs at mild relaxers. I've underestimated the resistance of my hair.  This has occurred with no lye as well smh. I don't even want to bother with a corrective.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I had the same result with ORS Lye relaxers.  It did nothing for my hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

greenandchic said:


> I had the same result with ORS Lye relaxers.  It did nothing for my hair.




Did you just leave it alone until the next touch up or did you get a corrective? I left the relaxer on for a total of 15 minutes and spent 10 minutes smoothing it.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic

flyygirlll2 said:


> Did you just leave it alone until the next touch up or did you get a corrective? I left the relaxer on for a total of 15 minutes and spent 10 minutes smoothing it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I did at corrective but the result was not much better. I decided to leave it alone at that point. At 14 weeks,  I used a different relaxer and had much better results.  The bottom portion is still a bit curly.


----------



## flyygirlll2

greenandchic said:


> I did at corrective but the result was not much better. I decided to leave it alone at that point. At 14 weeks,  I used a different relaxer and had much better results.  The bottom portion is still a bit curly.



I actually liked the Linange relaxer, it was the first lye relaxer that didn't didn't burn me. I'm conflicted as to whether I should use it again next time but spend more time on smoothing or just go back to no lye. No lye can be drying hence the reason I had switched to a lye relaxer.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I actually liked the Linange relaxer, it was the first lye relaxer that didn't didn't burn me. I'm conflicted as to whether I should use it again next time but spend more time on smoothing or just go back to no lye. No lye can be drying hence the reason I had switched to a lye relaxer.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I use this relaxer specifically because I don't want the processed look. It can straighten your hair as when I corrected the front, it worked, but you have to smooth A LOT. I still have waves in the front and that's after I smoothed a few times.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> I use this relaxer specifically because I don't want the processed look. It can straighten your hair as when I corrected the front, it worked, but you have to smooth A LOT. I still have waves in the front and that's after I smoothed a few times.



Yeah I think I'll just smooth more next time. I was over visiting family and they thought I was going natural, they even thought I was lying when I told them I had just relaxed my hair lol.


----------



## divachyk

Anticipatience08 said:


> That could be it. I'll talk with one other stylist before I try and do it on my own.



Anticipatience08, did you ever figure things out?  Find another stylist?


----------



## beloved1bx

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yeah I think I'll just smooth more next time. I was over visiting family and they thought I was going natural, they even thought I was lying when I told them I had just relaxed my hair lol.



How long did you leave the relaxer on for? Most ppl who use it want texture. I get straight results with it but that's because my stylist leaves it on for 20 mins at least and smooths a good amount.


----------



## flyygirlll2

beloved1bx said:


> How long did you leave the relaxer on for? Most ppl who use it want texture. I get straight results with it but that's because my stylist leaves it on for 20 mins at least and smooths a good amount.



I left it on for 15 minutes. I typically leave a relaxer on for 20-25 minutes because my hair doesn't straighten easily. My intention was to leave some texture but not so much where it looks like I'm still almost 5 months post lol.


----------



## Anticipatience08

divachyk said:


> Anticipatience08, did you ever figure things out?  Find another stylist?



I ended up getting a sew-in in the meantime lol


----------



## divachyk

Anticipatience08 said:


> I ended up getting a sew-in in the meantime lol



That works!  Anticipatience08


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I really need to make up my mind on what I am going to do about texlaxing. I'm at 20 weeks and it wasn't my original intent to stretch this long. I just know I've been wearing wigs more lately and that has been a main reason I haven't texlaxed.


----------



## Evolving78

For those that are stretching their relaxers, how long does wash day take? If I don't take breaks it could be 3 hours. 

I was able to detangle the shower again with no problem and I barely had any breakage.


----------



## Lilmama1011

shortdub78 said:


> For those that are stretching their relaxers, how long does wash day take? If I don't take breaks it could be 3 hours.
> 
> I was able to detangle the shower again with no problem and I barely had any breakage.



Idk,  it always takes long because after  I'm finished deep conditioning,  I sit around being lazy


----------



## Lilmama1011

shortdub78 said:


> For those that are stretching their relaxers, how long does wash day take? If I don't take breaks it could be 3 hours.
> 
> I was able to detangle the shower again with no problem and I barely had any breakage.



When your being careful it can take hours. My SO asked why I take so long and I said "if you want me to rush,  I can always just rip out my hair. It's crazy because when it gets longer  the process will get longer smh shortdub78


----------



## Evolving78

Lilmama1011 said:


> When your being careful it can take hours. My SO asked why I take so long and I said "if you want me to rush,  I can always just rip out my hair. It's crazy because when it gets longer it the process will get longer smh shortdub78


  you are right! It seems folks on YouTube don't seem to take as long as me. I'm like I wish I could just comb and detangle my hair like her, and still have hair! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

Lilmama1011 said:


> When your being careful it can take hours. My SO asked why I take so long and I said "if you want me to rush,  I can always just rip out my hair. It's crazy because when it gets longer it the process will get longer smh shortdub78


  you are right! It seems folks on YouTube don't seem to take as long as me. I'm like I wish I could just comb and detangle my hair like her, and still have hair! Lol


----------



## emada

I'm about 16 weeks and now that I'm planning to relax I found that I'm out of relaxer  Been debating if I should switch from ORS lye to a professional brand like Affirm or Linange...


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> For those that are stretching their relaxers, how long does wash day take? If I don't take breaks it could be 3 hours.
> 
> I was able to detangle the shower again with no problem and I barely had any breakage.



shortdub78 what are you doing on wash day?  Takes me about 15 minutes for on cowash day.  Add an hour for dc day.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> For those that are stretching their relaxers, how long does wash day take? If I don't take breaks it could be 3 hours.
> 
> I was able to detangle the shower again with no problem and I barely had any breakage.



shortdub78, a few hours from pre-poo to 100% dry & detangled. Does your time include drying? I do something like...
pre-poo (30 mins)
shampoo (10 mins)
DC (30 mins)
Apply leave-ins (5 mins)
Dry (30 mins)
Detangle (15 mins with being careful)


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78...oh and, it's about an hour if I'm just doing dry deep conditioning only and that's from start to finish (fully dry & detangled).


----------



## flyygirlll2

shortdub78 said:


> For those that are stretching their relaxers, how long does wash day take? If I don't take breaks it could be 3 hours.  I was able to detangle the shower again with no problem and I barely had any breakage.




4-5 hours that's why I have to do it on my day off. I'm trying to simplify things to shorten it but my hair can take forever to dry. I washed on Sunday morning and air dried my hair, parts of it were still damp today.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic

shortdub78 said:


> For those that are stretching their relaxers, how long does wash day take? If I don't take breaks it could be 3 hours.
> 
> I was able to detangle the shower again with no problem and I barely had any breakage.



-Prepoo with oil (includes taking shed hairs out)- 5-10 minutes
-Shampoo - 10 minutes
-Conditioning rinse - 4 minutes
-DC 30-45 minutes but it depends if I'm distracted with other things. 
-T-shirt dry - 30 minutes but it depends if I'm distracted with other things.
-Detangle, style/set or blow dry - 45 minutes total


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> shortdub78, a few hours from pre-poo to 100% dry & detangled. Does your time include drying? I do something like... pre-poo (30 mins) shampoo (10 mins) DC (30 mins) Apply leave-ins (5 mins) Dry (30 mins) Detangle (15 mins with being careful)


  yes! The drying takes the longest! 1.5 hours to dry my hair with the dryer using the tension method. I'm going to see about tee shirt drying to remove most of the moisture.


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> shortdub78 what are you doing on wash day?  Takes me about 15 minutes for on cowash day.  Add an hour for dc day.


  it didn't take as long when my hair was longer, but I use the dryer in small sections to dry, using cool/warm.


----------



## divachyk

Yes, I tshirt dry as I towel off. It really speeds things up. By the time I've toweled off and applied lotion, it's time to apply leave ins and dry my hair. shortdub78


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> For those that are stretching their relaxers, how long does wash day take? If I don't take breaks it could be 3 hours.  I was able to detangle the shower again with no problem and I barely had any breakage.



Just about 3 hours. It mostly depends on deep conditioning and styling afterwards.


----------



## divachyk

topnotch1010

I want to find a way to quickly dry my hair amd achieve soft, sleek hair. I don't wanna air dry, blow dry, wet wrap or set my hair. I have attempted applying leave ins and just sitting under hooded dryer with my hair loose or clipped in a bun. In doing this, my hair doesn't feel nearly as soft as when I set my hair. Any suggestions? 

I have a few more questions but will put them in a different post.


----------



## divachyk

topnotch1010

What leave ins/heat protectant do you use for direct/indirect heat styling?

Which is better from a stylist perspective -- indirect heat styling or air drying? 

I know to apply heat protectant before blow drying or hood drying. Do you reapply heat protectant before flat ironing?


----------



## Babygrowth

I'm coming up on 7 months post and my last two wash days have been a struggle. My roots won't hold moisture, hard to detangle, and I notice more breakage. I wanted to stretch until December but I may relax sooner like Friday if this does not chill out. I've done protein at one wash and moisture at the other. Idk what to do.


----------



## divachyk

Have you clarified/chelated lately Babygrowth?


----------



## brownb83

divachyk said:


> Have you clarified/chelated lately Babygrowth?



I haven't *raises hand* lol. I need to go and purchase some today.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Babygrowth said:


> I'm coming up on 7 months post and my last two wash days have been a struggle. My roots won't hold moisture, hard to detangle, and I notice more breakage. I wanted to stretch until December but I may relax sooner like Friday if this does not chill out. I've done protein at one wash and moisture at the other. Idk what to do.



Guuuuuurl know when to tap out when it comes to stretching LOL


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> Have you clarified/chelated lately Babygrowth?



Yes ma'am. I used the Redken Cleansing Cream 5 days ago and thats when I started noticing it. divachyk


----------



## divachyk

Babygrowth I love Redken but do you feel it stripped your hair too much? 

Have you attempted another regi since? CON Argan is very moisturizing and would be a good shampoo to use to help maintain and/or improve your hydration along with a good DCner.

eta: I see you used SM Manuka shampoo last night from another thread. Does your hair still feel dry? I think SM Manuka is very cleansing but not hydrating.


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> Babygrowth I love Redken but do you feel it stripped your hair too much?
> 
> Have you attempted another regi since? CON Argan is very moisturizing and would be a good shampoo to use to help maintain and/or improve your hydration along with a good DCner.
> 
> eta: I see you used SM Manuka shampoo last night from another thread. Does your hair still feel dry? I think SM Manuka is very cleansing but not hydrating.



It did strip my hair. CON left my hair coated and tangled. My hair feels better but still dry just not as dry. I might just need to do a deep cowash tmrw. Idk.


----------



## divachyk

Babygrowth said:


> It did strip my hair. CON left my hair coated and tangled. My hair feels better but still dry just not as dry. I might just need to do a deep cowash tmrw. Idk.



I could be wrong but sounds like Redken and SM were new items you were trying. Do you have a shampoo that you love and know will work that you can use? I'd stay away with experimenting until your hair is back on track.

What were you doing / using before trying Redken? I say go back to those products and that regimen. Babygrowth


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> I could be wrong but sounds like Redken and SM were new items you were trying. Do you have a shampoo that you love and know will work that you can use? I'd stay away with experimenting until your hair is back on track.
> 
> What were you doing / using before trying Redken? I say go back to those products and that regimen. Babygrowth



That's exactly what I was thinking. Really only Hairveda Amala cream rinse makes my hair clean and soft. SD go moist is ok but I can't find a shampoo I really like. I have been using something new each wash. I will take a break from that. Thanks divachyk for your help.


----------



## divachyk

Babygrowth, YW I love, love, love HV Amala Cream. It cleans the hair but doesn't clean it like shampoo. Komaza suggested relaxed hair use sulfate shampoo weekly. I'm not quite there yet. My hair is picky about shampoo so right now, what I have in rotation is....

Week 1: Redken - clarify / chelate; use it once a month
Week 2: CON Argan
Week 3: Bee Mine Botanical
Week 4: CON Argan

I shampoo once a week and co-cleanse with Amala if I wash mid-week. I will say, now that I'm shampooing more and co-cleansing less, my hair is doing better. I'm not dealing with buildup. 

How much Redken did you use? It only takes a small amount. It's easy to get a little carried away with it because it's creamy. I did that a time or two and noticed a cleansing difference. My hair didn't feel stripped but it was deeply cleansed.

I tried something different this past wash and it worked great...I applied shampoo to dry hair and it was far less stripping, yet cleansing. I did this with Redken.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Babygrowth, YW I love, love, love HV Amala Cream. It cleans the hair but doesn't clean it like shampoo. Komaza suggested relaxed hair use sulfate shampoo weekly. I'm not quite there yet. My hair is picky about shampoo so right now, what I have in rotation is....  Week 1: Redken - clarify / chelate; use it once a month Week 2: CON Argan Week 3: Bee Mine Botanical Week 4: CON Argan  I shampoo once a week and co-cleanse with Amala if I wash mid-week. I will say, now that I'm shampooing more and co-cleansing less, my hair is doing better. I'm not dealing with buildup.  How much Redken did you use? It only takes a small amount. It's easy to get a little carried away with it because it's creamy. I did that a time or two and noticed a cleansing difference. My hair didn't feel stripped but it was deeply cleansed.  I tried something different this past wash and it worked great...I applied shampoo to dry hair and it was far less stripping, yet cleansing. I did this with Redken.


  I love shampoo, sulfate shampoo.


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk I probably did use a tad bit too much. What I like to do normally is:
Week 1- clarify with Elucence
Week 2- ACR
Week 3- Go Moist shampoo
Week 4- cowash

I have strayed from that because of protective styling but I'm getting back there. I will also deep co wash mid week if I feel I need it. I read your series and that's what made me use the shampoo but my hair is high porosity and it absorbs everything so I'm always putting moisture back in it. I loved Elasta QP creme shampoo until they changed it.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78, which shampoo is your fav?

Babygrowth, keep with your norm as best as you can. You've done great this far with that regi. I see no need to change it. Great job, chica.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> shortdub78, which shampoo is your fav?  Babygrowth, keep with your norm as best as you can. You've done great this far with that regi. I see no need to change it. Great job, chica.


Mizani milk bath, go moist, elucence. Mizani milk bath feels luxurious!


----------



## Lilmama1011

shortdub78 said:


> Mizani milk bath, go moist, elucence. Mizani milk bath feels luxurious!



I have always wanted to try mizani milk bath but the ingredients make me say no


----------



## Evolving78

Lilmama1011 said:


> I have always wanted to try mizani milk bath but the ingredients make me say no


  it's not drying or stripping! It foams instead of just lathering. It's a low sulfate.


----------



## Lilmama1011

shortdub78 said:


> it's not drying or stripping! It foams instead of just lathering. It's a low sulfate.



shortdub78 it sounds delicious!


----------



## divachyk

Lilmama1011 said:


> shortdub78 it sounds delicious!



It sure does Lilmama1011. 
Thanks shortdub78


----------



## PerFicMsFit

Babygrowth Lilmama1011 divachyk shortdub78

I know y'all didn't ask me but I love Pureology Hydrate Shampoo and Kurlee Belle Almond and Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo.


----------



## divachyk

PerFicMsFit said:


> Babygrowth Lilmama1011 divachyk shortdub78
> 
> I know y'all didn't ask me but I love Pureology Hydrate Shampoo and Kurlee Belle Almond and Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo.


 
PerFicMsFit
We love hearing from anyone. I like Pureology for my leave in when heat styling. I may try their shampoo. Maybe Ulta have small samples. What attracted you to this shampoo?


----------



## Babygrowth

PerFicMsFit said:


> Babygrowth Lilmama1011 divachyk shortdub78
> 
> I know y'all didn't ask me but I love Pureology Hydrate Shampoo and Kurlee Belle Almond and Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo.



Awesome! Thanks hun! I need to look more into this kurlee belle line and I forgot about Pureology.


----------



## Evolving78

Lilmama1011 said:


> shortdub78 it sounds delicious!


  it's creamy, like a lotion. It may look like a thin conditioner.


----------



## PerFicMsFit

divachyk said:


> PerFicMsFit
> We love hearing from anyone. I like Pureology for my leave in when heat styling. I may try their shampoo. Maybe Ulta have small samples. What attracted you to this shampoo?



divachyk An Ulta employee recommended that shampoo to me because my hair was relaxed and permanently colored at the time. She said it cleansed and moisturized the hair really well. I tried it and it did just that even though my hair was heavily coated with oil from my prepoo. It smells amazing and a little goes a long way so do not mind the price. Ulta does carries a travel size version for $7.50.


----------



## Sholapie

Edit: sorry wrong thread! Im on my phone :s divachyk


----------



## divachyk

How the heck you achieved that Sholapie

Thanks PerFicMsFit I will check it out


----------



## brownb83

Sigh I have to co wash 2 twice a week and wash once if I'm gonna work out 5 days a week. I have no choice I sweat in my head so bad. :/.


----------



## Saludable84

Yall make me feel bad. I didn't co wash when j worked out. I would just let my scalp dry before touching my hair. If it was too bad then I would wash early, but I never had to cowash.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84, don't feel bad. I seriously believe a lot of factors differ, especially climate. I sweat a lot regardless how much or little I do. The sweating isn't as bad in the winter but I still sweat. I don't see the need in co-washing if the hair isn't dried out by the sweat or if someone isn't a hair sweater altogether.


----------



## naturalagain2

I am now 18 weeks post (longest stretch since being relaxed). I had a protective style for about two months, I didn't intend to go that long with it in but I had just purchased a new home and moved in so I had no time to take it out. I made sure I combed the tangles and shed hair out well but I guess I didn't do a good enough job. Plus I washed my hair in the sink which I think made it worse. I had shed hair wrapped around one or two strands of hair. I've been taking them out for the past two weeks!!! I got all of them out. I'm getting a TU tomorrow and will ask my hair dresser to detangle one more time to make sure I got everything out. My hair has been so frustrating I just don't know anymore.


----------



## Evolving78

Does anyone else have new growth that coils up? I know sunnieb does. This is why I don't do stretching. The two textures are every hard to manage.


----------



## Evolving78

shortdub78 said:


> Does anyone else have new growth that coils up? I know sunnieb does. This is why I don't do stretching. The two textures are every hard to manage.


  should I relax? There just isn't enough info out there on stretching. A lot of the people that stretch with no problem seem have more of a wave natural pattern. Like if you are 4b or 3c, it would be easier?


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> should I relax? There just isn't enough info out there on stretching. A lot of the people that stretch with no problem seem have more of a wave natural pattern. Like if you are 4b or 3c, it would be easier?



Mine coils up in the back. If you blow it out, even on cool, it will unravel the curls so they stretch and won't coil up as much. The key to successfully stretching is to either know your hair or know how to take care of your hair. For me, stretching only goes well when my hair is stretched. I also have to keep up a good moisture/protein balance and can only really use ceramide oils on the hair and not really ceramide products. 

If your hair is bonelaxed, it may be harder to stretch as well. 

Stretching can depend on many things, but stretching also isn't proven to always be beneficial. I get the same results relaxing at 19 weeks that I did at 10 weeks. I just stretch better now because I have more texture.


----------



## Saludable84

Blow out on medium or cool. If that's too much, you can try banding to stretch the new growth.


----------



## Evolving78

Saludable84 said:


> Mine coils up in the back. If you blow it out, even on cool, it will unravel the curls so they stretch and won't coil up as much. The key to successfully stretching is to either know your hair or know how to take care of your hair. For me, stretching only goes well when my hair is stretched. I also have to keep up a good moisture/protein balance and can only really use ceramide oils on the hair and not really ceramide products.  If your hair is bonelaxed, it may be harder to stretch as well.  Stretching can depend on many things, but stretching also isn't proven to always be beneficial. I get the same results relaxing at 19 weeks that I did at 10 weeks. I just stretch better now because I have more texture.


  I am bonelaxed. Yes my coils stretch out using the tension method on cool, but after a day or so, the coils come back.     This is a pic of my hair just blow dried.


----------



## emada

Cute coils! Mines also looks like that when it's wet. I've never tried blow drying on cool because I don't think it will stretch it for very long. I usually do a few big sections of flexi rods in the back and my edges with rollers.


----------



## Evolving78

emada said:


> Cute coils! Mines also looks like that when it's wet. I've never tried blow drying on cool because I don't think it will stretch it for very long. I usually do a few big sections of flexi rods in the back and my edges with rollers.


  thanks! I wish my hair was long enough to do that.


----------



## Evolving78

Watching ULoveMegs videos isn't helping either.


----------



## flyygirlll2

shortdub78 said:


> Does anyone else have new growth that coils up? I know sunnieb does. This is why I don't do stretching. The two textures are every hard to manage.



Yes. My natural hair is very tightly coiled and knots/ tangles like nobody's business.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> I am bonelaxed. Yes my coils stretch out using the tension method on cool, but after a day or so, the coils come back.     This is a pic of my hair just blow dried.



What about on medium heat? If you can, use something for anti reversion that may help to. When I was bonelaxed, I didn't stretch past 12 weeks and it didn't hurt me.


----------



## Evolving78

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yes. My natural hair is very tightly coiled and knots/ tangles like nobody's business.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


  oh that's a lovely texture! I know all about those tangles and knots!


----------



## Evolving78

Saludable84 said:


> What about on medium heat? If you can, use something for anti reversion that may help to. When I was bonelaxed, I didn't stretch past 12 weeks and it didn't hurt me.


  do you think I should relax, but leave some texture to be able to stretch better next time?


----------



## Babygrowth

Again I'm thinking about going straighter when I relax...


----------



## xu93texas

shortdub78 said:


> Does anyone else have new growth that coils up? I know sunnieb does. This is why I don't do stretching. The two textures are every hard to manage.



Your coils are so cute!  Are you starting to experience matting/tangling or breakage?


----------



## xu93texas

shortdub78 said:


> should I relax? There just isn't enough info out there on stretching. A lot of the people that stretch with no problem seem have more of a wave natural pattern. Like if you are 4b or 3c, it would be easier?



I think if you're experiencing breakage then you should relax. I think the key is having enough new growth to touch up to prevent over processing. How many weeks post are you?


What about braids or cornrows under your wigs to stretch longer?  That would prevent manipulating your hair at least for 2-4 weeks.


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> do you think I should relax, but leave some texture to be able to stretch better next time?



If you want to stretch longer then you may want to slowly start leaving texture. Just be sure you are comfortable with that decision.


----------



## Saludable84

Babygrowth said:


> Again I'm thinking about going straighter when I relax...



I tried that about three weeks ago. My hair said


----------



## Evolving78

xu93texas said:


> I think if you're experiencing breakage then you should relax. I think the key is having enough new growth to touch up to prevent over processing. How many weeks post are you?  What about braids or cornrows under your wigs to stretch longer?  That would prevent manipulating your hair at least for 2-4 weeks.


  i just wouldn't be able to wash my hair. It will get matted and tangled. I don't know.., I know I'm mad at that SD cream I used to moisturize with. I plan on washing my hair tomorrow. That product was too heavy and oily for my hair. 11 weeks


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78, my hair coils up, thus causing tangles. The only thing that's helping me stretch is not letting my hair get too dry in between sessions. For whatever reason, that really is making all the difference in this stretch. If I can't get around to washing, I'll keep the new growth lubricated with oil. 

I'm trying to keep things simple and not test out too many new products...disobeying these two things is just asking for trouble. If I enter wash day with perfectly detangled hair, it makes things that much smoother. I try to finger detangle every few days to keep sheds down throughout the week. I always keep my hair going in one direction and stick to minimal manipulation during the week. I'm finding my hair responds better to two strand twists & french braids vs. buns while stretching. Finding some reliable, tangle-free styles is key. Oh and, using heat helps too although I don't always follow this rule.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> shortdub78, my hair coils up, thus causing tangles. The only thing that's helping me stretch is not letting my hair get too dry in between sessions. For whatever reason, that really is making all the difference in this stretch. If I can't get around to washing, I'll keep the new growth lubricated with oil.  I'm trying to keep things simple and not test out too many new products...disobeying these two things is just asking for trouble. If I enter wash day with perfectly detangled hair, it makes things that much smoother. I try to finger detangle every few days to keep sheds down throughout the week. I always keep my hair going in one direction and stick to minimal manipulation during the week. I'm finding my hair responds better to two strand twists & french braids vs. buns while stretching. Finding some reliable, tangle-free styles is key. Oh and, using heat helps too although I don't always follow this rule.


  I'm still thinking about ending my stretch and starting over.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 I'm just taking it one day at a time, one week at a time. I will end my stretch when I've just had enough. Sounds like you're almost at that point. Peace of mind is important so end your stretch if need be. What's going on with your hair right now?


----------



## divachyk

Paging sunnieb and Nix08...what yall up to? I haven't bumped into you online in a while.


----------



## Babygrowth

So I think I'm experiencing postpartum shedding because I got the breakage under control. Also washing my hair in the sink while experiencing this excessive shed cycle is what caused some of the breakage along with rushing thru the detangling process. Idk what to do because my shower pressure sucks so I never feel like it rinses my DC'ers out well enough. 

As far as the shedding I'm going to alternate btwn Alter ego garlic mask and Garnier fall fight conditioner mixed with fenugreek and see if it helps then I'm hiding my hair in crochet braids.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk heeeeeeeyyyyyyy!

I've been around.  I've been at the hospital with dh every night for the last few weeks.  He's ok.  We are having to take classes regarding his condition so I know what to do with him at home if something happens.  We "graduate" next Friday so I'll be able to get back to spoiling my hair. 

I've also been checking out your blog.  Love it!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

sunnieb said:


> divachyk heeeeeeeyyyyyyy!  I've been around.  I've been at the hospital with dh every night for the last few weeks.  He's ok.  We are having to take classes regarding his condition so I know what to do with him at home if something happens.  We "graduate" next Friday so I'll be able to get back to spoiling my hair.   I've also been checking out your blog.  Love it!  Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF





Hope your husband feels better.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

aww sunnieb, prayers for you and your husband


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> shortdub78 I'm just taking it one day at a time, one week at a time. I will end my stretch when I've just had enough. Sounds like you're almost at that point. Peace of mind is important so end your stretch if need be. What's going on with your hair right now?


  it's cool now. I ran into my old stylist who took such good care of my hair before and got my hair really healthy ten years ago. I am trying to decide if I should just wait a few more weeks and go to her or do something else.


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> So I think I'm experiencing postpartum shedding because I got the breakage under control. Also washing my hair in the sink while experiencing this excessive shed cycle is what caused some of the breakage along with rushing thru the detangling process. Idk what to do because my shower pressure sucks so I never feel like it rinses my DC'ers out well enough.  As far as the shedding I'm going to alternate btwn Alter ego garlic mask and Garnier fall fight conditioner mixed with fenugreek and see if it helps then I'm hiding my hair in crochet braids.


  my edges are still recovering from that. I was completely bald on the sides. My baby is 19 mos now.


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> divachyk heeeeeeeyyyyyyy!  I've been around.  I've been at the hospital with dh every night for the last few weeks.  He's ok.  We are having to take classes regarding his condition so I know what to do with him at home if something happens.  We "graduate" next Friday so I'll be able to get back to spoiling my hair.   I've also been checking out your blog.  Love it!  Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


  hope he has a successful recovery and make sure you take care of yourself too!


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb, take care of yourself and your baby (dh). Prayers that you won't need your training at home. eta: thx for loving my blog. :blowkiss:


----------



## Babygrowth

shortdub78 said:


> my edges are still recovering from that. I was completely bald on the sides. My baby is 19 mos now.



OMG! I'm in shock because I didn't have this problem when I had my son. I'm hoping manetabolism will help with that.


----------



## Babygrowth

sunnieb hang in there honey! Sending hugs and positive, healing energy.


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> OMG! I'm in shock because I didn't have this problem when I had my son. I'm hoping manetabolism will help with that.


 I cut my hair off down to a fade with my oldest two, so I didn't notice much. With my last baby, right at 3 months it started to come out drastically. I was still taking my prenatal pills, garlic, etc..  

This is what my edges look like now.


----------



## Babygrowth

shortdub78 said:


> I cut my hair off down to a fade with my oldest two, so I didn't notice much. With my last baby, right at 3 months it started to come out drastically. I was still taking my prenatal pills, garlic, etc..



Oh ok. Well I will prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

sunnieb I'm sorry to hear about your hubby...sending prayers.


----------



## Nix08

sunnieb. .  I'm sure he's glad to have you on his side You guys will "graduate" with flying colours I'm sure 

divachyk I'm trying to get back on track with my hair. ..I've neglected it for the majority of this year and consequently had to cut back to apl.  I have all kinds of broken areas as well


----------



## NGraceO

Officially 12 weeks post. To relax or not to relax? Sigh. Dilemmas.


----------



## Saludable84

Today's hairstyle. I hate doing this style because it is time consuming, but I'm tired of buns.


----------



## Rozlewis

Saludable84 said:


> Today's hairstyle. I hate doing this style because it is time consuming, but I'm tired of buns.



Saludable84

That's very nice. I like the style. I love my buns but I am always looking for something new.


----------



## crazytrish75

Hi Ladies! 
I have lurked in this thread for 2 years but never really participated. Think its time I start, my hair looks terrible!

I am going to attempt a corrective tomorrow. I have (unintentionally) stretched for 24 weeks...longest stretch ever for me! I normally go 12-14.  Since the two years I have been on this HHJ, I have texlaxed. So now I have 6 months worth of new growth, 2 years worth of texlaxed hair, and then the bone straight hair that I started with. I look a straight up mess with 3 different textures on my head. My hair will not cooperate AT ALL. I have to wet it in the shower every morning and slick it back into a bun that looks horrible by the end of the day. And the dread locks are taking over!

So I am giving up on texlaxing and going back to bone laxed. I also don't think I have gained a lot of inches on this stretch. When I first started, I jumped from broken, scraggly shoulder to full APL in about 8 months. That was 2 years ago. I was brushing BSL at the beginning of this year (which is really close to MBL on me as I wear my bras low), but still seem to be brushing BSL and actually may have broken back off to APL. It may just be severe shrinkage, I guess I will find out after tomorrow! I just don't think I have had a lot of growth and maybe too much breakage this year. I enjoyed the texture that texlaxing has given me, but for seem reason this stretch, I cannot distinguish the texlaxed hair from the new growth. I have never had this happen before. So either I have little to no new growth or soo much that it has blended in and I can't see it. Also, the texlaxed hair has suddenly over the last few months gotten straight up frizzy and coily, with an almost natural texture. It _was_ just wavy and silky, if that makes sense. I really don't know what is going on with my hair, but I think that either I need to go back to using heat, cut it all off (don't want to do that ), or relax it all straight and began again. The last two times I flat ironed, it didn't get straight at all. 

Sorry so long, just wanted to give some background! 

Also, I think that stress is playing a major factor here. Went through a nasty divorce this year and that may be the culprit


----------



## sunnieb

Saludable84 said:


> Today's hairstyle. I hate doing this style because it is time consuming, but I'm tired of buns.



Saludable84 I love this!  How'd you do it?  I'm sick of my buns too!


----------



## Ms. Tiki

Saludable84 I saw the time paid off b/c it looks gorg


----------



## Ms. Tiki

@crazytish75 I've had my texlaxed hair revert to the point it resembles my natural hair. At one time I was able to go natural b/c it happened. I would say trim the relaxed ends and continue to texlax instead of relaxing bone straight. In the end, it's really on what you want as your final result. Do you want it texlaxed in the future or relaxed?


----------



## crazytrish75

Ms. Tiki

I enjoy the texlaxed look but somehow, I have managed to get it TOO underprocessed. When I was new at this, I was still processing my hair pretty straight and using Ayurvedic rinses and cowashing several times a week and my hair did great. As it got thicker and longer, I didn't adjust my relaxer timing to that and so now it is just severely underprocessed over most of my hair. In other words, I think I need to go back to what I was doing because my hair thrived like that. 

My relaxing sessions have gotten further and further apart and I didn't want to overprocess so ended up doing the opposite. I also stay under a cap all day at work so I  look a straight up HAM at the end of the day. My goal is to process the underprocessed areas a little more. We'll see what happens!


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb said:


> Saludable84 I love this!  How'd you do it?  I'm sick of my buns too!



I just part the hair slightly in the front as if I was wearing my hair out. Then I did two stranded like a French braid going down each side just below the ear. Pin then so they don't unravel but you don't have to keep the pins there permanently if you don't want to. Then with the rest that's left out at the bottom along with the rest of the hair from the twist, do a loose two strand twist and just roll it up.


----------



## Evolving78

I have a month to go until I make it to 16 weeks. I am going to wash and dc my hair today and take it from there. About to prepoo my hair now.    Here is a pic of my crown breakage. Trying to see what to do about this area. Should I try to hold out longer for more new growth? Should I cut it to the new growth? If u do I will be in wigs or braids for a year or so! I really can't hide that area too much.


----------



## Evolving78

I just trimmed about 3 inches off in that area. Made me feel a little better. I trimmed a 1/2 inch before I posted the pic. Think I will try to continue to stretch and keep that area isolated. I may do scalp massages too. I'm open for suggestions too!


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> I just trimmed about 3 inches off in that area. Made me feel a little better. I trimmed a 1/2 inch before I posted the pic. Think I will try to continue to stretch and keep that area isolated. I may do scalp massages too. I'm open for suggestions too!


That very same crown breakage is what pushed me over the BC edge.  I don't regret it I just wish I was a faster grower.  I've heard that JBCO is good for whatever ails your hair.  I've seen where several people have used it to grow back their edges, why shouldn't it work on your crown.


----------



## Babygrowth

shortdub78 said:


> I have a month to go until I make it to 16 weeks. I am going to wash and dc my hair today and take it from there. About to prepoo my hair now.    Here is a pic of my crown breakage. Trying to see what to do about this area. Should I try to hold out longer for more new growth? Should I cut it to the new growth? If u do I will be in wigs or braids for a year or so! I really can't hide that area too much.



I didn't cut mine off. I stretched for over 8 months and used jbco oil mix with Jason's Vitamin E oil. When it was time to relax I didn't notice it anymore. It caught up to the rest of the hair in that section.


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> That very same crown breakage is what pushed me over the BC edge.  I don't regret it I just wish I was a faster grower.  I've heard that JBCO is good for whatever ails your hair.  I've seen where several people have used it to grow back their edges, why shouldn't it work on your crown.


  yes that does work. I was thinking of picking some up today. Thank you for reminding me!


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> I didn't cut mine off. I stretched for over 8 months and used jbco oil mix with Jason's Vitamin E oil. When it was time to relax I didn't notice it anymore. It caught up to the rest of the hair in that section.


  taking a really good look at it made me decide to keep stretching. Wow eight months? That would be around my birthday! I really thought about doing that too. I would love to have some good growth, and get my hair stronger. It would be a nice reveal. What was your Reggie like for your eight month stretch?


----------



## divachyk

I have not liked what I've seen in the mirror for about a week. I'm at a point where my hair looks bushy and unkept. I have got to do better.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> I have not liked what I've seen in the mirror for about a week. I'm at a point where my hair looks bushy and unkept. I have got to do better.


  I'm right there with you! What's your plan of action?


----------



## Babygrowth

shortdub78 said:


> taking a really good look at it made me decide to keep stretching. Wow eight months? That would be around my birthday! I really thought about doing that too. I would love to have some good growth, and get my hair stronger. It would be a nice reveal. What was your Reggie like for your eight month stretch?



This was my laziest regimen ever because I stayed in protective styles. Weaves and Marley twists Washing anywhere from every two weeks to 1x a month. I didn't have a build up issue tho. I made sure to moisturize daily tho with either Claudies hair tea or APB leave in or Soultanicals kinky drink. If I would've saw my hair I definitely wouldn't have made it.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> I have not liked what I've seen in the mirror for about a week. I'm at a point where my hair looks bushy and unkept. I have got to do better.



Me too! My buns aren't helping either.  

That's why this stretch is probably going to end as soon as I can find time on a Friday.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> This was my laziest regimen ever because I stayed in protective styles. Weaves and Marley twists Washing anywhere from every two weeks to 1x a month. I didn't have a build up issue tho. I made sure to moisturize daily tho with either Claudies hair tea or APB leave in or Soultanicals kinky drink. If I would've saw my hair I definitely wouldn't have made it.


  I'm going to keep wigging it for awhile. One of these days I will get some braids or something. Maybe I could try the crotchet braids? I just wouldn't wash my hair for a month..smh


----------



## Babygrowth

shortdub78 said:


> I'm going to keep wigging it for awhile. One of these days I will get some braids or something. Maybe I could try the crotchet braids? I just wouldn't wash my hair for a month..smh



Try crochet braids! Easy access to your scalp and you can wash as much as you need. I'm going to do an install myself.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 sunnieb my plan of action was to get my hair professionally cut (to remove see through ends) and let my sister in law braid my hair. BUT...

For weeks now, I have struggled with finding the right method to cut my hair. I'm not comfy doing it myself and I'm seriously not wanting any stylist washing and detangling my 14 weeks post hair. My flat iron ability isn't good enough to get the roots straight enough to walk into a cutting salon and have them do it. I really need a good flat iron job from a stylist before getting my hair cut but like I mentioned, having a stylist touch my 14 weeks post hair is asking for trouble. What a vicious cycle. I'm so confused.

I will do a flexi set in hopes that helps me to look a tad better. I seriously think I lack the patience for much else -- roller set or curlformers.

More to come on this life of hair confusion.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> shortdub78 sunnieb my plan of action was to get my hair professionally cut (to remove see through ends) and let my sister in law braid my hair. BUT...  For weeks now, I have struggled with finding the right method to cut my hair. I'm not comfy doing it myself and I'm seriously not wanting any stylist washing and detangling my 14 weeks post hair. My flat iron ability isn't good enough to get the roots straight enough to walk into a cutting salon and have them do it. I really need a good flat iron job from a stylist before getting my hair cut but like I mentioned, having a stylist touch my 14 weeks post hair is asking for trouble. What a vicious cycle. I'm so confused.  I will do a flexi set in hopes that helps me to look a tad better. I seriously think I lack the patience for much else -- roller set or curlformers.  More to come on this life of hair confusion.


  that is a tough one


----------



## Jobwright

divachyk said:


> shortdub78 sunnieb my plan of action was to get my hair professionally cut (to remove see through ends) and let my sister in law braid my hair. BUT...  For weeks now, I have struggled with finding the right method to cut my hair. I'm not comfy doing it myself and I'm seriously not wanting any stylist washing and detangling my 14 weeks post hair. My flat iron ability isn't good enough to get the roots straight enough to walk into a cutting salon and have them do it. I really need a good flat iron job from a stylist before getting my hair cut but like I mentioned, having a stylist touch my 14 weeks post hair is asking for trouble. What a vicious cycle. I'm so confused.  I will do a flexi set in hopes that helps me to look a tad better. I seriously think I lack the patience for much else -- roller set or curlformers.  More to come on this life of hair confusion.


  Is there a particular reason you don't want to relax, trim and live on?  The relaxer will definitely give you all and more than a flat iron could. Plus then you can see if the areas that are giving you problems are from the different textures, product issues or protein issues. Not an expert but just wondering why prolong the relaxer?  Then you can get the hemline  that makes you happy, even if you loose some length in the process.


----------



## divachyk

Jobwright there is method to this madness so I'll try to explain.

1) I'm just not ready. 

2) My new growth and texlaxed hair is manageable. The bone straight ends are the only areas giving me trouble. Relaxing really won't help the issues I'm experiencing.

3) I will be on a business travel at some point soon {no definitive date when we depart just yet} where I will be without access to a salon for months, maybe like 3 to 4 months. Who knows what weeks post I will be when the team flies out. If I am only like 4 weeks post, I can't get a touch up to hold me over. So then, I will be on the road with 20 weeks post hair. I seriously need to learn how to handle my hair now, while home for when I'm unable to throw in the towel and just relax.

4) I keep getting split ends from somewhere. Where, I don't know. They show up after I get a touch up, even after I've gotten a hair cut. I kinda think it's the relaxer. So, I rather get a trim and wait it out to see if the splits return. If yes, then it's something I'm doing at home, not the salon. If I relax now and the splits return, I'm still without a clue of what's causing the splits.

I may end up relaxing anyway but I really don't want to for the reasons mentioned.


----------



## divachyk

Oh and Jobwright, I do plan to relax before the team flies out. I'm just trying to wait and get a fresh relaxer closer to that time. Although I don't have a definitive date, I have a general date so I'm hedging my bets on that general date.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I'm glad I passed this stage in my life. #Reminiscing


----------



## Evolving78

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm glad I passed this stage in my life. #Reminiscing


  did you grow that out, or did you just cut and went from there?


----------



## Evolving78

I washed my hair at the sink..that was stupid. I got some tangles and knots that I had to work through, and used a ton of conditioner. Just way more product gets used like that. I will be rinsing in the shower. I'm tired from all of that. Now I gotta find the time and energy to finish.... Just when I was starting to feel ok with my hair again. I will not do that crap again.


----------



## Evolving78

shortdub78 said:


> I washed my hair at the sink..that was stupid. I got some tangles and knots that I had to work through, and used a ton of conditioner. Just way more product gets used like that. I will be rinsing in the shower. I'm tired from all of that. Now I gotta find the time and energy to finish.... Just when I was starting to feel ok with my hair again. I will not do that crap again.


  I'm not going to get discouraged. I plan on doing a protein treatment or I could rinse this out, do a protein, then use a rinse out conditioner. For now I will use some form of protein every wash.


----------



## divachyk

I attempted a flexi set today. I haven't flexi'd in so long...I felt rusty and clumsy putting in the rollers.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> I attempted a flexi set today. I haven't flexi'd in so long...I felt rusty and clumsy putting in the rollers.


  I hope it turns out nice! I'm letting my hair dry a bit before I blow dry, to cut down on drying time. I might flat iron to stretch out some of this new growth. That will take forever.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

crazytrish75 It sounds like you want to do a corrective just not go bone straight. It's possible. I had to do one early in my journey until I found the processing time and technique that worked for me. Now, my texture is the same throughout the length. You can still do Ayurvedic rinses and treatments while texlaxed and have your hair thrive. That was the core of my regimen.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

divachyk said:


> I attempted a flexi set today. I haven't flexi'd in so long...I felt rusty and clumsy putting in the rollers.



divachyk Can't wait to see how it turns out

Girl, I understand what you are going through with the cut. You saw what happened when I tried the DYI cut. Never again. Luckily, I can flat iron bone straight and that will help when it is time for my next blunt cut. Otherwise, I would be in the same boat...stressed


----------



## divachyk

Ms. Tiki, oh yes, I remember your cut. My stylist can flat iron the heck outta some hurrr and make you think I'm freshly relaxed. So, if I go to her, I'm certain I can get a decent cut even if I'm not freshly relaxed. I just cannot bring myself to cutting my own hair. Search and destroy - yes. A trim or a cut, no. I'z scared.

I'm under the dryer now...smoldering. I was thinking of doing curlformers but I was like...ANGTFT...so I did flexis instead.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

divachyk I'm weak. I know you said you were going to try but girl those things look like a lot of work. I think that's why they are still in my watch list on ebay. Maybe, I can talk myself into buying them one day. It will require a couple of bottle of wine to get them in my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

shortdub78 said:


> I hope it turns out nice! I'm letting my hair dry a bit before I blow dry, to cut down on drying time. I might flat iron to stretch out some of this new growth. That will take forever.


  didn't blow dry. I m&s twisted in sections and pinned them down, sprayed my new growth and put my scarf on. A decent wash day.


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> I have a month to go until I make it to 16 weeks. I am going to wash and dc my hair today and take it from there. About to prepoo my hair now.    Here is a pic of my crown breakage. Trying to see what to do about this area. Should I try to hold out longer for more new growth? Should I cut it to the new growth? If u do I will be in wigs or braids for a year or so! I really can't hide that area too much.



I started relaxing mine for less amount of time and cut off the ends so it would grow in healthier. At first I kept the ends, but then it didn't help the breakage so I let them go. My crown breakage was the result of not enough protein though.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> I have not liked what I've seen in the mirror for about a week. I'm at a point where my hair looks bushy and unkept. I have got to do better.



So what's out plan?


----------



## Babygrowth

I've had crown breakage from not sectioning and thoroughly applying product and from allowing the wrong ppl to braid my hair in box braids. I didn't realize that area was that demanding. Now I try to handle it with care. If only I could get these sides under control.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Ms. Tiki, oh yes, I remember your cut. My stylist can flat iron the heck outta some hurrr and make you think I'm freshly relaxed. So, if I go to her, I'm certain I can get a decent cut even if I'm not freshly relaxed. I just cannot bring myself to cutting my own hair. Search and destroy - yes. A trim or a cut, no. I'z scared.  I'm under the dryer now...smoldering. I was thinking of doing curlformers but I was like...ANGTFT...so I did flexis instead.



I keep telling you it's not as bad as it seems. After the first time you'll be like "I got this". I don't blame people who don't want to play with it but id rather over cut my hair then someone else. I was scared at first but refused to let a stylist do it. I have a tutorial on my blog. 

As for flat ironing, the best way I can suggest is roller setting then flat ironing just the Texlaxed hair. In know you hate roller setting but it can get your hair pretty straight and possible frizz free and result in faster flat iron results and less heat passes.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 greenandchic shortdub78, I'm moving our protein discussion that we had a week or so ago over to this thread rather than continuing it in the how many weeks post are you thread. 

I think I will finally cave and do a stronger protein, ends only though. I'm starting to see some light breakage on my ends throughout the week, especially when I skip my mid-week regimen.

I dealt with this type of breakage before but it halted after starting twice a week regimens and following Komaza's recommendation of increasing my protein usage.

ETA: I think resuming my 2x weekly regimens and using a stronger protein once here and there on my ends will resolve the situation. I'm not too terribly worried as the breakage isn't excessive. I plan to resolve it before it becomes that.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84, how often do you flat iron your roots after roller setting during stretches? I will check out your trimming tutorial.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk - I understand not wanting to cut your own hair.  Remember my cutting debacle when I was almost BSL and had to cut back to APL?  I was trying to "even" out my hemline! 

Lesson learned.  Even with that, I'm with Saludable84. I would rather mess my hair up myself than allow another stylist near my head.


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb Saludable84, my stylist has never trimmed me foul. Heck, I'm unsure if she's even to blame for my thinning hemline. I will sleep on the idea of becoming more of a DIYer. Y'all know I'm slow to convince.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Saludable84, how often do you flat iron your roots after roller setting during stretches? I will check out your trimming tutorial.



Not often. My roots usually have to be unruly and super puffy, or past 12-13 weeks posts. I only did it this time to trim.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk

When my ends get too dry or I'm after about 12 weeks post, I will just put protein on my ends when deep conditioning. Not a ton, but I will notice a difference in dryness. 

Also, you have a lot of faith in your stylist and I feel that's good. I know she won't do you wrong, but they did me wrong  that's why I had to learn. I was scurred. So I had to learn regardless. If you trust your stylist, continue with her. I would say that if you dare.during your next relaxer stretch, but not try a new regimen or techniques yourself and see if you can determine what the try cause of your breakage is. I know mine is just the bonelaxed ends and crown breakage coming together at once. I've had the problem for a while and kept growing it out so I already knew it had to go.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Saludable84 greenandchic shortdub78, I'm moving our protein discussion that we had a week or so ago over to this thread rather than continuing it in the how many weeks post are you thread.  I think I will finally cave and do a stronger protein, ends only though. I'm starting to see some light breakage on my ends throughout the week, especially when I skip my mid-week regimen.  I dealt with this type of breakage before but it halted after starting twice a week regimens and following Komaza's recommendation of increasing my protein usage.  ETA: I think resuming my 2x weekly regimens and using a stronger protein once here and there on my ends will resolve the situation. I'm not too terribly worried as the breakage isn't excessive. I plan to resolve it before it becomes that.


  what protein will you use?


----------



## Babygrowth

Saludable84 said:


> divachyk
> 
> When my ends get too dry or I'm after about 12 weeks post, I will just put protein on my ends when deep conditioning. Not a ton, but I will notice a difference



Is this something you would do every wash?


----------



## naturalagain2

Got my hair relaxed this past Friday. All is right with the world now lol. I plan to wear my hair down until Thursday then I will put up in a cute bun with a side pin curl bang until I wash on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Loving

divachyk I vote for using the protein on your ends. I was having shedding and breakage in my problem area (crown) last week. I told my stylist on Saturday and she put some protein leave-in on the ends. Since then I haven't seen any breakage.


----------



## Evolving78

Loving said:


> divachyk I vote for using the protein on your ends. I was having shedding and breakage in my problem area (crown) last week. I told my stylist on Saturday and she put some protein leave-in on the ends. Since then I haven't seen any breakage.


  what leave-in did she use?


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> what protein will you use?



ORS replenishing conditioner or Millcreek botanicals keratin conditioner.


----------



## Saludable84

Babygrowth said:


> Is this something you would do every wash?


    No. Just if it seemed to dry. Maybe every other wash day.


----------



## brownb83

My porsosity level was better when I rinsed once a month faithfully. Going to grab some rinse today.


----------



## Evolving78

Saludable84 said:


> ORS replenishing conditioner or Millcreek botanicals keratin conditioner.


  ok I have the ORS.


----------



## Loving

shortdub78 said:


> what leave-in did she use?


 It was a Lakme product...it's the brand that her salon uses exclusively. I don't care for that line and bring my own products but surprisingly this one worked like a charm.


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies,

I think after all that rambling to Jobwright, my stretch is coming to a close. I just have to figure out if I want to self-relax like the old days {oh how I hated it} or go back to my stylist {which I prefer but not if split ends keep being an issue}. Stay Tuned.

I did flexi rods with big rods with the intent to have roller set looking hair. My hair got all tangly and was breaking when separating the curls. I ended up combing out the curls and the breakage slowed down. Weird thing is, my hair doesn't do this when air drying. In hindsight, I suppose the tangling would not happened had I flat ironed or blow dried the roots. 

I split endered my hair two weeks straight a few weeks ago. So far, my ends are still looking pretty good w/r/t split ends. They are not looking as raggedy as they use to be. It still may be too early to tell but I'm starting to think my relaxed ends are splitting because of relaxer runoff and aging. 

I will get my hair cut to a healthy point and I suppose continued protein use and frequent dustings will help over time.


----------



## divachyk

Loving said:


> divachyk I vote for using the protein on your ends. I was having shedding and breakage in my problem area (crown) last week. I told my stylist on Saturday and she put some protein leave-in on the ends. Since then I haven't seen any breakage.



Loving, cool. I have been using protein weekly but I'm thinking of using a little harder protein on my ends during my stretches. I have been using protein here and there as a leave-in as well because Komaza recommended it. I haven't been consistent with it though. 

shortdub78, I will likely use ORS as well like Saludable84.


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> @Saludable84 @greenandchic @shortdub78, I'm moving our protein discussion that we had a week or so ago over to this thread rather than continuing it in the how many weeks post are you thread.
> 
> I think I will finally cave and do a stronger protein, ends only though. I'm starting to see some light breakage on my ends throughout the week, especially when I skip my mid-week regimen.
> 
> I dealt with this type of breakage before but it halted after starting twice a week regimens and following Komaza's recommendation of increasing my protein usage.
> 
> ETA: I think resuming my 2x weekly regimens and using a stronger protein once here and there on my ends will resolve the situation. I'm not too terribly worried as the breakage isn't excessive. I plan to resolve it before it becomes that.



Speaking of protein, I really need to stay on top of it. I use a DC weekly which I love but its purely moisturizing and detangling, not protein.  

I've been using TIGI Dumb Blonde (the last of the original formula) about once a month but I will try using it on my ends more often.  It is a reconstructive treatment so I may need to buy something that's a stronger protein...


----------



## Evolving78

I have been taking pics of my hair, trying to access and see what actions I need to take. Plus,   this is a good way to really see and track what is going on. I know having these bonelaxed ends with this new growth is going to be a challenging journey. Still debating should I start texlaxing now, or should I stretch for two years until my natural texture reaches arm pit length, then texlax? I don't see how I could wear my real hair out with these two textures... I will have to hide for two years!?!


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> I have been taking pics of my hair, trying to access and see what actions I need to take. Plus,   this is a good way to really see and track what is going on. I know having these bonelaxed ends with this new growth is going to be a challenging journey. Still debating should I start texlaxing now, or should I stretch for two years until my natural texture reaches arm pit length, then texlax? I don't see how I could wear my real hair out with these two textures... I will have to hide for two years!?!



shortdub78, start now to get the process moving. That's what I'm doing anyway and it has been rewarding. 

If I had enough backbone, I'd whack off all relaxed hair and be fully texlaxed, real talk, but that would leave me with a pixie cut. I've been there, done that and really not interested.

My texlaxed hair doesn't tangle or clump and is just super manageable. I assume this is why I'm not having line of demarcation issues. 

My relaxed hair snags, tangles and clumps and it's annoying. I assume this is why I have breakage toward the ends of my hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I ended up trimming my hair. I was about to cut more but I stopped myself. I'm just going to maintain my ends from here on out and baby my crown from the breakage I had. First pic is from two weeks ago from when  I self relaxed. I didn't even bother to flat iron my hair before trimming because I just don't have the patience, I still have about 2.5 inches of under processed hair. Thanks  Saludable84  because I used your trimming method 

    Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

greenandchic said:


> Speaking of protein, I really need to stay on top of it. I use a DC weekly which I love but its purely moisturizing and detangling, not protein.
> 
> I've been using TIGI Dumb Blonde (the last of the original formula) about once a month but I will try using it on my ends more often.  It is a reconstructive treatment so I may need to buy something that's a stronger protein...



greenandchic, I use AO GPB weekly then follow up with a moisturizing DCner. I'm just not comfy enough with using a protein deep conditioner.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> shortdub78, start now to get the process moving. That's what I'm doing anyway and it has been rewarding.  If I had enough backbone, I'd whack off all relaxed hair and be fully texlaxed, real talk, but that would leave me with a pixie cut. I've been there, done that and really not interested.  My texlaxed hair doesn't tangle or clump and is just super manageable. I assume this is why I'm not having line of demarcation issues.  My relaxed hair snags, tangles and clumps and it's annoying. I assume this is why I have breakage toward the ends of my hair.


  yep, sounds like the relaxed hair is hanging in there. I will texlax when I hit 16 weeks and take it from there! You are such a big help! All of u!


----------



## Babygrowth

shortdub78 said:


> I have been taking pics of my hair, trying to access and see what actions I need to take. Plus,   this is a good way to really see and track what is going on. I know having these bonelaxed ends with this new growth is going to be a challenging journey. Still debating should I start texlaxing now, or should I stretch for two years until my natural texture reaches arm pit length, then texlax? I don't see how I could wear my real hair out with these two textures... I will have to hide for two years!?!



I need to start doing this too. My pics are only for length checks but I need to do ng pics and texture pics.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 Babygrowth, I stay snapping pics. It's super helpful in diagnosing what the heck is happening. ETA: journaling helps too.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lol @ my mom begging if she can give me a relaxer. Does that mean my NG is out of control?


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> I ended up trimming my hair. I was about to cut more but I stopped myself. I'm just going to maintain my ends from here on out and baby my crown from the breakage I had. First pic is from two weeks ago from when  I self relaxed. I didn't even bother to flat iron my hair before trimming because I just don't have the patience, I still have about 2.5 inches of under processed hair. Thanks  Saludable84  because I used your trimming method   Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I'm glad it worked for you. It looks really nice! Nice and healthy


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> I'm glad it worked for you. It looks really nice! Nice and healthy




Thank you. I feel much better after trimming it, that V shape and those ends were irking me. Now at least I know how to trim it better.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

looks awesome flyygirlll2. You did an amazing job!


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> looks awesome flyygirlll2. You did an amazing job!



Thanks girl. That hemline definitely needed some tending to lol.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Thank you. I feel much better after trimming it, that V shape and those ends were irking me. Now at least I know how to trim it better.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



It gets much easier over time. You'll see


----------



## NGraceO

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol @ my mom begging if she can give me a relaxer. Does that mean my NG is out of control?




How long has it been?


----------



## divachyk

Ok, I feel more confident to be a DIYer with trimming after looking at Saludable84 againstallodds among other vids. Now to decide on relaxer -- DIYer or salon.

When I self-relaxed in the past, I used Walmart grade relaxers and overlapped so my past experience really doesn't account for anything. 

What scares me most about returning to self relaxing if I may be honest and not to shade anyone...some DIYers have just as many issues as those being salon relaxed. Then there's the issue of finding the right relaxer. I see some of the discussions back and forth amongst self-relaxers and it just seems like a lot to consider. I just wonder if all the trial and error is more harm than good in the short run. Of course it pays off over time in the long run but with anything, perfection takes time. There's a lot of damage that can be done while awaiting perfection to kick in.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk come on over to the self-relaxed side of the house!  

I still relax the same way I did in my fotki album.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb...I will return. I use to lurk but stopping swinging by. I know you, Saludable84 and Nix08 (and I'm sure many others that I haven't named) have it down to a science. I would like to hear from some newbies 'cause I'm not on the level of you pros. Yall are bawses.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk 

I self relax. I wouldn't dare let another soul near my hair besides ME!


----------



## Dshsjh4ever

I think i needs sharp cut to shape my hair. I have been on a hhj for a year now and my hair looks a bit thicker but it's not all long like other ppl hair journey ... I know I had at least one set back .. Still working on fixing it nasty shedding and breaking due to black rinse. I use apogee 2 min for 30 mins.. Just yesterday .. If that don't work I'm thinking about trying the black tea treatment .


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

NGraceO said:


> How long has it been?



She is overreacting. I'm just kissing 16 weeks. Lol


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk Girl stop!  I ain't a bawse like alladat! 

I was just tired of getting over processed, under deep conditioned, etc. at the salon.  I'd actually love it if there was a salon that would do my hair like I do, but alas, it doesn't exist.

Keep studying.  I put together a self-relaxing folder for about a year before taking the plunge.  The old Sistaslick article really kicked it off for me.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk

No bawse here. After my mother moved, about 8 years ago, I had to learn in order to survive  once I started my journey I just picked up on new practices. To make it easier, not really faster. My relaxer process takes roughly 40-60 minutes because I'm careful. Right now, I apply and rinse in 11 minutes, but I'm gonna go back to 20 minutes because I prefer those results. But I do encourage you to take notes and ask questions. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> divachyk  No bawse here. After my mother moved, about 8 years ago, I had to learn in order to survive  once I started my journey I just picked up on new practices. To make it easier, not really faster. My relaxer process takes roughly 40-60 minutes because I'm careful. Right now, I apply and rinse in 11 minutes, but I'm gonna go back to 20 minutes because I prefer those results. But I do encourage you to take notes and ask questions. Better safe than sorry.




After I moved away from home I dealt with stylist but nothing was ever to my liking and they caused me setbacks.  I was used to my mom doing my hair. I've only self relaxed twice so it's still a work in progress. I still have to work on my timing and smoothing a little bit more. The first time was 18 minutes and the second time was 15 and both left my hair very under processed. Next time I plan to smooth a little more and leave it on for 20 minutes. I'm not trying to go bone straight, but I want to leave some texture.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

If I ever gave myself a relaxer I would be either overprocessed or underprocessed and I don't have time for that. Lol Thank God for my mommy or I would have to result to a salon.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> If I ever gave myself a relaxer I would be either overprocessed or underprocessed and I don't have time for that. Lol Thank God for my mommy or I would have to result to a salon.



My nana did mine good but I hated bugging her. She has arthritis. My mother moved and that was my last option as she used to do mine. The salon over processed lol. I under process (purposely) but I wish I had your option.


----------



## divachyk

I have plenty of options to not self relax but it comes at the expense of driving 1hr 15mins (one-way) every time my relaxer is due. My family and my dh's family all live at that location. My cousin owns a salon and my sister in law can do hair and braids as well. I may consider traveling to let family do my hair.


----------



## iLurk

Does anybody else's scalp decide it wants to itch the worst it ever has in the few days before you relax?


----------



## NGraceO

RELAXER DAYYYYYY!! …was Saturday. I'm grateful I abandoned my laziness long enough to touch up my hair. This was my first time relaxing at 12 weeks post, as my plan was to shorten my stretches from 24 weeks to 12 weeks, which I did for the first time with this touch up. 

I learned that I like relaxing 12 week post hair. Less drama. 

Below are several pictures of my results, annnnnd, back into plaits and wigs I go.


----------



## divachyk

Great job NGraceO. Always, iLurk.


----------



## SuchaLady

NGraceO said:


> RELAXER DAYYYYYY!! …was Saturday. I'm grateful I abandoned my laziness long enough to touch up my hair. This was my first time relaxing at 12 weeks post, as my plan was to shorten my stretches from 24 weeks to 12 weeks, which I did for the first time with this touch up.  I learned that I like relaxing 12 week post hair. Less drama.  Below are several pictures of my results, annnnnd, back into plaits and wigs I go.



Pretty! Someone needs to come relax my hair. My stylist isn't going to


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> I have plenty of options to not self relax but it comes at the expense of driving 1hr 15mins (one-way) every time my relaxer is due. My family and my dh's family all live at that location. My cousin owns a salon and my sister in law can do hair and braids as well. I may consider traveling to let family do my hair.



It's worth it; I'd definitely make the drive. I have a cousin that does hair but she's only 15 (yes 15) I'm counting down the days until she gets that license


----------



## iLurk

My relaxer day is tomorrow. My scalp really challenging me right now


----------



## irisak

iLurk said:


> Does anybody else's scalp decide it wants to itch the worst it ever has in the few days before you relax?



Nope, it's not just you. My scalp will be fine until I decide it's time too relax then it's on fire with the itchies. I've come top the conclusion it's psychological.


----------



## emada

NGraceO looks great! I love how uniform your texture is, what's your technique, do you avoid smoothing or is it the relaxer you use? Mine is all over the place.


----------



## Saludable84

NGraceO said:


> RELAXER DAYYYYYY!! …was Saturday. I'm grateful I abandoned my laziness long enough to touch up my hair. This was my first time relaxing at 12 weeks post, as my plan was to shorten my stretches from 24 weeks to 12 weeks, which I did for the first time with this touch up.  I learned that I like relaxing 12 week post hair. Less drama.  Below are several pictures of my results, annnnnd, back into plaits and wigs I go.



This is how I want my corrective to leave my hair.


----------



## Saludable84

emada said:


> NGraceO looks great! I love how uniform your texture is, what's your technique, do you avoid smoothing or is it the relaxer you use? Mine is all over the place.



Awaiting her answer as well but for me I know it's the amount of time I leave it on and the fact that I don't smooth.


----------



## NGraceO

SuchaLady said:


> Pretty! Someone needs to come relax my hair. My stylist isn't going to



oh no! why not? and thank you!


----------



## NGraceO

emada said:


> NGraceO looks great! I love how uniform your texture is, what's your technique, do you avoid smoothing or is it the relaxer you use? Mine is all over the place.





Saludable84 said:


> Awaiting her answer as well but for me I know it's the amount of time I leave it on and the fact that I don't smooth.



Guys, I'm a bit triflin… lol. I currently set my timer for 12 minutes, buuuuut, usually don't rinse out until about 14. 

I smooth the HELL out of my hair, (usually for about 3-5 minutes) as time and experience has taught me to aim for more straight than kinky, bc my hair ALWAYS will revert a bit post relaxer. I've always used ORS Olive Oil relaxer, and I dilute liberally with an oil (either coconut or olive), to give myself more time. 


Oh and if it helps, I relax in halves (parted straight down the middle) .


----------



## Evolving78

NGraceO said:


> RELAXER DAYYYYYY!! …was Saturday. I'm grateful I abandoned my laziness long enough to touch up my hair. This was my first time relaxing at 12 weeks post, as my plan was to shorten my stretches from 24 weeks to 12 weeks, which I did for the first time with this touch up.  I learned that I like relaxing 12 week post hair. Less drama.  Below are several pictures of my results, annnnnd, back into plaits and wigs I go.


  wow this looks good! Is your hair easy to straighten? You make me want to keep stretching and just keep rocking my wigs.


----------



## SuchaLady

NGraceO said:


> oh no! why not? and thank you!



Im coming up on 2 years post and she wants me to try natural


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> I have plenty of options to not self relax but it comes at the expense of driving 1hr 15mins (one-way) every time my relaxer is due. My family and my dh's family all live at that location. My cousin owns a salon and my sister in law can do hair and braids as well. I may consider traveling to let family do my hair.


  make that drive! I would do it in a heartbeat!


----------



## Evolving78

My hair feels nice today, even though it's in my ugly twists that are pinned down. Color purple ain't got nothing on me! Lol I used crece pello leave-in to moisturize and some coconut oil to seal. I plan on washing my hair again tomorrow. I bought some relaxer, but I'm going to exchange it for a protein conditioner. I need to see about a good Dominican protein conditioner.


----------



## Babygrowth

I stood in the shower without a cap and let the steam sink in... today my hair feels soft and moisturized. Its in a bko and I didnt have much shedding at all undoing the knots. Good day for me


----------



## NGraceO

shortdub78 said:


> wow this looks good! Is your hair easy to straighten? You make me want to keep stretching and just keep rocking my wigs.



Thank you! Meh, my hair can be temperamental, and I only straighten once a year, so I'm still perfecting my technique. 

It is *definitely* easier than it was straightening my 4b natural hair, however.


----------



## emada

NGraceO said:


> Guys, I'm a bit triflin… lol. I currently set my timer for 12 minutes, buuuuut, usually don't rinse out until about 14.
> 
> I smooth the HELL out of my hair, (usually for about 3-5 minutes) as time and experience has taught me to aim for more straight than kinky, bc my hair ALWAYS will revert a bit post relaxer. I've always used ORS Olive Oil relaxer, and I dilute liberally with an oil (either coconut or olive), to give myself more time.
> 
> 
> Oh and if it helps, I relax in halves (parted straight down the middle) .



Thanks! That's interesting, I also use ORS and do the half and half method, but I leave it on longer (closer to 20 mins), smooth longer, and don't mix any oil in. My hair also reverts a bit after washing it out and adding my aphogee 2 min. I suppose I should stick with one method and see how it goes, just worried about leaving too much texture. I'll have to experiment a bit the next few touch ups, I'm trying to do mine on Saturday.


----------



## GeminiGem

I want to try the half and half method, but I'm not sure how to prevent the other side from getting wet.


----------



## Lilmama1011

GeminiGem said:


> I want to try the half and half method, but I'm not sure how to prevent the other side from getting wet.



I tried twice a while ago and I ended up having to blow dry the other half and relax.  I didn't even have a blow dryer so SO Had to run to the store and get one smh


----------



## GeminiGem

Lilmama1011 said:


> I tried twice a while ago and I ended up having to blow dry the other half and relax.  I didn't even have a blow dryer so SO Had to run to the store and get one smh



Did it affect the results of your relaxer? Did you burn?


----------



## Ms. Tiki

sunnieb said:


> divachyk come on over to the self-relaxed side of the house!
> 
> I still relax the same way I did in my fotki album.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



Oh dang...tell me why I forgot about fotki until you just mentioned it. Now that's way back. sunnieb


----------



## Lilmama1011

GeminiGem said:


> Did it affect the results of your relaxer? Did you burn?



GeminiGem it didn't at all. Not even a little and it still came out straight. I didn't use the comb attachment and ran my fingers through as I moved the blow dryer around my hair


----------



## Saludable84

Lilmama1011 said:


> GeminiGem it didn't at all. Not even a little and it still came out straight. I didn't use the comb attachment and ran my fingers through as I moved the blow dryer around my hair



You didn't have shower caps?


----------



## Evolving78

Now my ends feel really nice, except two areas of my hair. I moisturized and sealed earlier. When I unraveled the twists. My end were really dry. So I decided to trim those areas and use qhemet's heavy cream. I hope that helps. I think I am going to purchase some jojoba oil or go to an Indian grocer and see if they carry alma oil. I am considering cowashing tomorrow and shampooing next Sunday.


----------



## sunnieb

Ms. Tiki said:


> Oh dang...tell me why I forgot about fotki until you just mentioned it. Now that's way back. @sunnieb



I know!  I just gave up on updating that thing!  But there's still good info in there. 

I'll start posting pics again in 2015........maybe....


----------



## Lilmama1011

Saludable84 said:


> You didn't have shower caps?



Saludable84 I did have plastic caps and it still got wet. I did half the head and the other half I had covered with a clip to hold it down more and it still ended up wet. I tried this method twice and both the same thing


----------



## sunnieb

Lilmama1011 said:


> @Saludable84 I did have plastic caps and it still got wet. I did half the head and the other half I had covered with a clip to hold it down more and it still ended up wet. I tried this method twice and both the same thing



This is why I decided to pre-part and twist my hair prior to relaxing.  I could never figure the half/half method out! erplexed


----------



## NGraceO

GeminiGem said:


> I want to try the half and half method, but I'm not sure how to prevent the other side from getting wet.



I do it justgrowalready's style with the double prong clips and shower cap. I will say that when rinsing, if I get a bit of water on the untouched side, I just blowdry it then proceed. 

Also, I make sure to lather up the middle part with extra Vaseline during the process.


----------



## NGraceO

sunnieb said:


> This is why I decided to pre-part and twist my hair prior to relaxing.  I could never figure the half/half method out! erplexed



Lol. I do both. I guess I'm not fast enough. Besides, too much hair at once makes me nervous.


----------



## greenandchic

Lilmama1011 said:


> Saludable84 I did have plastic caps and it still got wet. I did half the head and the other half I had covered with a clip to hold it down more and it still ended up wet. I tried this method twice and both the same thing





sunnieb said:


> This is why I decided to pre-part and twist my hair prior to relaxing.  I could never figure the half/half method out! erplexed



I tried the 1/2 and 1/2 method twice and even with washing the front half (first) over the sink, with caps and clips, I still wasn't able to keep the back half completely dry.


----------



## quirkydimples

Bantu knots didn't give me quite what I wanted (beach waves), but I made it work.


----------



## divachyk

I will return to oil rinsing. I miss it and think my hair does too. I also recall reading it helps splits. I always used wheat germ, which is a ceramide. Perhaps stopping oil rinsing, among other things, was a turning point in me properly managing my split ends.


----------



## Lilmama1011

quirkydimples said:


> Bantu knots didn't give me quite what I wanted (beach waves), but I made it work.



Girl that's beautiful!!! quirkydimples


----------



## emada

NGraceO said:


> I do it justgrowalready's style with the double prong clips and shower cap. I will say that when rinsing, if I get a bit of water on the untouched side, I just blowdry it then proceed.
> 
> Also, I make sure to lather up the middle part with extra Vaseline during the process.




Yup I do this too. It helps that my sink has the hose attachment so the middle doesn't get as wet as it can. Getting the part wet hasn't effected my results.


----------



## Babygrowth

Ladies who oil rinse, do you prepoo too? I want to try this today.


----------



## divachyk

Babygrowth, yes, I pre-poo, cleanse, oil rinse, deep condition,  apply leave-ins.


----------



## iLurk

Whew... I am finally done relaxing just deep conditioning now. I started around 11 and its now 1. Somebody joked saying I must take up all the hot water in the building with how long I wash my hair out


----------



## SuchaLady

Do you apply and smooth in 14 minutes?



NGraceO said:


> Guys, I'm a bit triflin… lol. I currently set my timer for 12 minutes, buuuuut, usually don't rinse out until about 14.
> 
> I smooth the HELL out of my hair, (usually for about 3-5 minutes) as time and experience has taught me to aim for more straight than kinky, bc my hair ALWAYS will revert a bit post relaxer. I've always used ORS Olive Oil relaxer, and I dilute liberally with an oil (either coconut or olive), to give myself more time.
> 
> 
> Oh and if it helps, I relax in halves (parted straight down the middle) .


----------



## SuchaLady

I think Im gonna finally relax my hair Friday. Im gonna really miss these curls  but Im destroying my hair; I rarely even wash it now because I hate combing and styling


----------



## Saludable84

greenandchic said:


> I tried the 1/2 and 1/2 method twice and even with washing the front half (first) over the sink, with caps and clips, I still wasn't able to keep the back half completely dry.





Lilmama1011 said:


> Saludable84 I did have plastic caps and it still got wet. I did half the head and the other half I had covered with a clip to hold it down more and it still ended up wet. I tried this method twice and both the same thing



I don't do front to back, I do side to side. Front to back would never work for me. *Im one of those smart people thats really stupid*, so I could never grasp the hang of front and back and didn't embarrass myself in my mirror and even try.


----------



## divachyk

quirkydimples, your beach wave looks awesome. It's def a hit.


----------



## NGraceO

greenandchic said:


> I tried the 1/2 and 1/2 method twice and even with washing the front half (first) over the sink, with caps and clips, I still wasn't able to keep the back half completely dry.



I could never do half and half splitting the top and bottoms.

I do half and half split down the middle.


----------



## brownb83

I bought a porosity control spray I never tried it before. Have you guys ever tried a spray on porosity control before?


----------



## Evolving78

brownb83 said:


> I bought a porosity control spray I never tried it before. Have you guys ever tried a spray on porosity control before?


  I have never seen it before. I got a bottle of that other stuff and just need to throw it out! I have low porosity and that stuff is no good for me. It help once or twice in the past.


----------



## Saludable84

While I get my hair back on track, I'm going back to Nexxus products. My hair was healthiest on those products. I'll start my search for therappe, humectress and Keraphix tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 I too am migrating back to commercial slowly but surely.


----------



## Nix08

divachyk said:


> Saludable84 I too am migrating back to commercial slowly but surely.



Me too! ! !!!!


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 right! commercial is safe and effective. Formulas aren't shifty and unpredictable. Best of all, it's available on the ground.


----------



## sunnieb

Saludable84 said:


> While I get my hair back on track, I'm going back to Nexxus products. My hair was healthiest on those products. I'll start my search for therappe, humectress and Keraphix tomorrow.



My hair love Nexxus!  I dc'd with Humectress last night. 

I buy the huge bottles of Therappe and Humectress from Costco.


----------



## Nix08

Ya divachyk. .i don't have the dedication anymore. I just need it to work and work fast


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> Nix08 right! commercial is safe and effective. Formulas aren't shifty and unpredictable. Best of all, it's available on the ground.



This is sooo true! I find myself looking at Dominican products and Nexxus too! Hell I'm even curious about Motions. But happy Target has natural lines and I've discovered a Trader Joe's and Whole foods that's nearby.


----------



## Saludable84

Nix08 said:


> Ya divachyk. .i don't have the dedication anymore. I just need it to work and work fast



I like my other stuff, but even with abuse my hair was still in good condition. I'll just keep online products as treats. I'm going to ulta with coupons tomorrow for three separate transactions.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> I like my other stuff, but even with abuse my hair was still in good condition. I'll just keep online products as treats. I'm going to ulta with coupons tomorrow for three separate transactions.



You're telling the truth Saludable84. My hair was in much better shape back when I did nothing to it daily and used Mizani products.


----------



## Evolving78

Saludable84 said:


> I like my other stuff, but even with abuse my hair was still in good condition. I'll just keep online products as treats. I'm going to ulta with coupons tomorrow for three separate transactions.


  I'm getting some Moroccan oil from there.


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> I'm getting some Moroccan oil from there.



Get the $3 off $10 coupon before you go.


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb said:


> My hair love Nexxus!  I dc'd with Humectress last night.
> 
> I buy the huge bottles of Therappe and Humectress from Costco.



You DC'd with regular humectress or the one in the jar?


----------



## Saludable84

Bought my Nexxus. C'aint nobody tell me nothin! #kanyevoice


----------



## xu93texas

divachyk said:


> Saludable84 I too am migrating back to commercial slowly but surely.



I have to jump in and say I agree with you ladies. Commercial/salon products work best on my hair.  I could so tell the difference between using SSI products and my favorite commercial products :KeraCare Hydrating shampoo/ Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm/it's a 10 leave in/PM Super Skinny Serum. 

I went to a stylist last week who was floored that I was 3 months post and my hair was so healthy, thick from the roots to the ends. She asked me for my regimen. Made my day!


----------



## sunnieb

Saludable84 said:


> You DC'd with regular humectress or the one in the jar?



The regular Humectress.  I tried the jar one time and didn't see much difference except the jar is way more expensive.


----------



## Babygrowth

I miss using Nioxin products. That tingly feeling was amazing. I used to love Mizani Thermasmooth but I have much more body and thickness now than I had during my salon days. All I need now is to master rollersetting.


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb said:


> The regular Humectress.  I tried the jar one time and didn't see much difference except the jar is way more expensive.



Great. I use to dc with that back in the day and it is supposed to be dc like. It's not merely a rinse-off.


----------



## greenandchic

Babygrowth said:


> I miss using Nioxin products. That tingly feeling was amazing. I used to love Mizani Thermasmooth but I have much more body and thickness now than I had during my salon days. All I need now is to master rollersetting.



Is Nioxin  for hair loss or is it good for thickening?


----------



## SuchaLady

xu93texas said:


> I have to jump in and say I agree with you ladies. Commercial/salon products work best on my hair.  I could so tell the difference between using SSI products and my favorite commercial products :KeraCare Hydrating shampoo/ Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm/it's a 10 leave in/PM Super Skinny Serum.  I went to a stylist last week who was floored that I was 3 months post and my hair was so healthy, thick from the roots to the ends. She asked me for my regimen. Made my day!



I own all of this except the shampoo, are these your weekly products? I wish someone would slap me because I lost my SSS; never even opened it. That little bottle was expensive


----------



## xu93texas

SuchaLady said:


> I own all of this except the shampoo, are these your weekly products? I wish someone would slap me because I lost my SSS; never even opened it. That little bottle was expensive



Yes, it is my usual regimen. I also add oils to my DC (usually rice bran, wheat germ, jojoba, and EVOO) and I pre-poo with EVCO and Strong Roots Pimento Oil.  I will say that I'm trying to use up products in my stash and I've been using some other  DC's in my stash, but Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm is da bomb! My second fave DC is Macadamia Deep Repair Masque. 

I feel you on the PM SSS. I only bought the small bottle. I will purchase the larger bottle from Ulta after Thanksgiving.  The good thing is it's so concentrated, it'll last a long time.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth

greenandchic said:


> Is Nioxin  for hair loss or is it good for thickening?



It said for hair loss but my stylist was using it for my itchy scalp and to help increase my length. I didn't see any thickness.


----------



## Babygrowth

I used Mill Creek Keratin on my ends when I DC'd with Darcy's Botanical Deep Conditioning mask and my hair feels great! I will do this every other wash.


----------



## irisak

I bought some old favorites on Amazon and can't remember why I stopped using them. Alter ego and salerm 21 are the ish! I just wish I could get them on the ground.


----------



## divachyk

xu93texas, your avi!  I was going back through some of my old photos for inspiration and I definitely had more swag when I had my hair shaped/cut. With it being longer, I've gotten lazy and while that's ok too, I definitely lack the hair swag that I once had.


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb Saludable84, I was in Sally's and seen the knockoff Nexxus. How do they compare to the actual line?


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk I've never tried the knockoff line since Nexxus is so readily available.  Matter of fact, I just bought another big bottle of Humectress from Costco today.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> sunnieb Saludable84, I was in Sally's and seen the knockoff Nexxus. How do they compare to the actual line?



I've never tried knock off Nexxus, but it's usually the same ingredients and just as good. I tried knock off Paul Mitchell and it was good. Just compare the ingredients and the order. Also, Nexxus changed the humectress formula.


----------



## xu93texas

divachyk said:


> xu93texas, your siggy!  I was going back through some of my old photos for inspiration and I definitely had more swag when I had my hair shaped/cut. With it being longer, I've gotten lazy and while that's ok too, I definitely lack the hair swag that I once had.



Thank you 

I can't wait to get some length like you so I can try to duplicate some of your luscious buns/updo's.


----------



## divachyk

xu93texas, thank you doll :blowkiss:

sunnieb Saludable84, the ingredients on knockoffs sometimes differ. If I'm not mistaken, they differ on the GVP Conditioning Balm (knockoff Matrix Biolage) but I love it. I don't have Nexxus available nearby so, knockoffs is my quickest option.


----------



## Evolving78

irisak said:


> I bought some old favorites on Amazon and can't remember why I stopped using them. Alter ego and salerm 21 are the ish! I just wish I could get them on the ground.


  Dominican products are awesome! Just shampooed with silicon mix Bambo! Dancing in the shower! Put my silicon mix on and I'm about to sit under this dryer for 20 mins! Felt so good and creamy going on. I like to put my conditioners on dripping wet hair. It just distributes better and you use less product. I am going to try to cornrow my hair neatly. Normally, when I do them it looks so jailhouse.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk do you have a CVS or Walgreens nearby?  They always have Nexxus in stock and on sale.


----------



## divachyk

Oh word, I have to go to Walgreen's tonight and will check sunnieb. TY


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Oh word, I have to go to Walgreen's tonight and will check sunnieb. TY



Yeah, I was originally gonna go to walgreens or Duane reade because they are closest to me. I only went to ulta because I have one nearby now and I wanted the large bottles. Amazon sold them for a good price but I'm not going to be home Monday to bother with shipping.


----------



## Babygrowth

irisak said:


> I bought some old favorites on Amazon and can't remember why I stopped using them. Alter ego and salerm 21 are the ish! I just wish I could get them on the ground.



These two are my new faves. I will never be without them!


----------



## irisak

Babygrowth said:


> These two are my new faves. I will never be without them!



Aren't they GREAT? I bought the alter ego to help halt post partum shedding and whatever is in salerm 21 makes my hair feel like silk!


----------



## irisak

shortdub78 said:


> Dominican products are awesome! Just shampooed with silicon mix Bambo! Dancing in the shower! Put my silicon mix on and I'm about to sit under this dryer for 20 mins! Felt so good and creamy going on. I like to put my conditioners on dripping wet hair. It just distributes better and you use less product. I am going to try to cornrow my hair neatly. Normally, when I do them it looks so jailhouse.



I tried silicon mix shampoo and didn't really like it. I found it too stripping and I love for my hair to be clean so that's really saying somethin. I adore the conditioners though. I used the bambu formula forever. Is the bambu shampoo less drying?


----------



## Babygrowth

irisak said:


> Aren't they GREAT? I bought the alter ego to help halt post partum shedding and whatever is in salerm 21 makes my hair feel like silk!



Me too! My DD is almost 12 weeks and I just started noticing more shedding. That Salerm 21 is  I like to use it when I flat iron or set.


----------



## irisak

Babygrowth said:


> Me too! My DD is almost 12 weeks and I just started noticing more shedding. That Salerm 21 is  I like to use it when I flat iron or set.



Congrats on the little one! I had a loss at 30 weeks in April. My hormones are finally starting to balance out but the shedding was a beast and my edges had some breakage.


----------



## divachyk

irisak Babygrowth, I love alter ego garlic! I have ditched tea rinsing b/c it's not as effective and using conditioner is so much easier.


----------



## Babygrowth

irisak said:


> Congrats on the little one! I had a loss at 30 weeks in April. My hormones are finally starting to balance out but the shedding was a beast and my edges had some breakage.



I'm sooo sorry for your loss. 6 months later geez.


----------



## Evolving78

irisak said:


> I tried silicon mix shampoo and didn't really like it. I found it too stripping and I love for my hair to be clean so that's really saying somethin. I adore the conditioners though. I used the bambu formula forever. Is the bambu shampoo less drying?


  it wasn't drying at all! My hair was clean though. It is more pearl like and has different ingredients than the original.


----------



## greenandchic

irisak said:


> Congrats on the little one! I had a loss at 30 weeks in April. My hormones are finally starting to balance out but the shedding was a beast and my edges had some breakage.



I am very sorry to hear of your loss.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

irisak I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Saludable84

irisak said:


> Congrats on the little one! I had a loss at 30 weeks in April. My hormones are finally starting to balance out but the shedding was a beast and my edges had some breakage.



OMG. I'm so sorry to hear that and sorry for your loss. I definitely hope you try again.


----------



## Evolving78

irisak said:


> Congrats on the little one! I had a loss at 30 weeks in April. My hormones are finally starting to balance out but the shedding was a beast and my edges had some breakage.


  I pray for continued healing and comfort. I understand.


----------



## Guinan

irisack, i'm very sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## divachyk

irisak  I said a prayer for you before making this post. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Saludable84

Yeah, so..... I remember why I loved Nexxus. The end.


----------



## flyygirlll2

irisak said:


> Congrats on the little one! I had a loss at 30 weeks in April. My hormones are finally starting to balance out but the shedding was a beast and my edges had some breakage.



Sorry for your loss. Prayers and healing to you and your family.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Murqui

Hello Everyone,

This is my first post even though I’ve been a member here since ~2008erplexed. I am posting because I need some advice. Thanks to all of you ladies, my hair has thrived for the past few years and is currently the longest and healthiest it has ever been. I do a good enough job taking care of my hair on my own, but I am dependent on salons for relaxers. I absolutely love my stylist, but I had an awful experience today. As she was overbooked (as usual), she had her mother (also a stylist in their home salon) do my set after she applied my relaxer. I felt like I was in a horror movie. She started detangling my hair in the back and kept referring to the fact that it was very knotted. When she got to the front of my hair, I realized what she was doing. She would get down to the knot and start ripping out my hair. I don’t think I’ve lost that much hair over the past 13 weeks since my last relaxer. I swear I went blind when I saw the clump of hair. I asked her to be more gentle and she was better, but still not what I'm used to. While the end result looked okay, I’m pissed! I am now at a crossroads: do I tell the daughter that only she can touch my hair or do I learn to relax my own hair. I figure that if I can operate on patients I should be able to put a relaxer in my hair. My stylist uses Paul Mitchell relaxer which my hair absolutely loves and if I self relax, I would like to continue this. Have any of you ladies been able to purchase salon products without a cosmetology license? Also, am I over exaggerating and being too sensitive? I have attached some pictures of my hair journey and my hair today. I'm an extremely slow grower...

Pic #1 - January 2013

Pic #2 - May 2013

Pic #3 - August 2013

Pic #4 - Today


----------



## Babygrowth

Murqui your hair is gorgeous! But as for her mom she would never touch my hair again. You like your stylist because she is gentle and she listens keep her because that's hard to find! You might be able to find your relaxer online if you can't get it in store or ask your stylist to get it for you. If you do decide to self relax we got your back and its not that hard. Lots of practice with thick Deep Conditioner's will help.


----------



## missyrayne19

Murqui said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This is my first post even though I’ve been a member here since ~2008erplexed. I am posting because I need some advice. Thanks to all of you ladies, my hair has thrived for the past few years and is currently the longest and healthiest it has ever been. I do a good enough job taking care of my hair on my own, but I am dependent on salons for relaxers. I absolutely love my stylist, but I had an awful experience today. As she was overbooked (as usual), she had her mother (also a stylist in their home salon) do my set after she applied my relaxer. I felt like I was in a horror movie. She started detangling my hair in the back and kept referring to the fact that it was very knotted. When she got to the front of my hair, I realized what she was doing. She would get down to the knot and start ripping out my hair. I don’t think I’ve lost that much hair over the past 13 weeks since my last relaxer. I swear I went blind when I saw the clump of hair. I asked her to be more gentle and she was better, but still not what I'm used to. While the end result looked okay, I’m pissed! I am now at a crossroads: do I tell the daughter that only she can touch my hair or do I learn to relax my own hair. I figure that if I can operate on patients I should be able to put a relaxer in my hair. My stylist uses Paul Mitchell relaxer which my hair absolutely loves and if I self relax, I would like to continue this. Have any of you ladies been able to purchase salon products without a cosmetology license? Also, am I over exaggerating and being too sensitive? I have attached some pictures of my hair journey and my hair today. I'm an extremely slow grower...
> 
> Pic #1 - January 2013
> 
> Pic #2 - May 2013
> 
> Pic #3 - August 2013
> 
> Pic #4 - Today



Hi! As a fellow slow grower, I can totally relate and sympathize. I can't afford setbacks because I only grow 4 inches a year  so I definitely know where you're coming from. I started self-relaxing my hair a little over a year ago and it's been the best thing I could have done to my hair. That was the only reason I was going to the salon (for touch ups) and it's been amazing having the freedom to do my hair myself 100%. The only time I go to the salon is when I want to treat myself (very rare). My reason for leaving is a little different than yours. My stylist is great, just scissor happy. I use the exact same relaxer system he uses (Mizani Butter Blends). I order my relaxer and neutralizing shampoo off of Amazon and haven't had a problem not being a cosmetologist.

But at the same time, self-relaxing isn't for everyone either. If you're happy overall with your stylist, then I would recommend just talking to her first and telling her what you've told us. If she wants to keep you as a client and is into healthy hair, she'll listen and do what you ask. You know her best. If you don't think she'll adhere to your request then, yes, I say give self-relaxing a shot.

And girl, no, you are not over-reacting. I'm sure you've put in too much work, blood, and tears to get your hair where it's at. You gotta do what's best for your hair, regardless of what others may think or say.


----------



## Saludable84

Murqui

I would be upset if someone was ripping out knots as well. That's just pure laziness. 

If you want to do your own relaxers, just look into it more because it's not as easy as it sounds. It gets better over time, yes, but I still don't find it easy, just systematic. I've actually seen the paul Mitchell relaxer in beauty supply stores. I was about to buy it, but I had never tried it so got some design essentials Lo-Lye.


----------



## Murqui

Thank you for all of the comments and advice! I just needed to vent and also see if I was being unreasonable. I think that I will research self-relaxing methods over the next few months and come to a decision. With my schedule, the 4+ hours at the salon are becoming less and less appetizing. Thanks again! (Back to lurking...)


----------



## divachyk

RT: I really like how MileHighDiva browses relaxed threads and is always so positive and encouraging although she's a natural chica. I see you thanking posts MHD. Thanks for loving healthy hair and not just natural hair.


----------



## divachyk

Murqui, thank you for your gift to medicine. I'm sure you're an awesome surgeon.

Regarding your hair, I'm sorry this happened. I too am salon relaxed. I prefer going to a salon, if possible. I would politely inform the stylist of what happened.... 

To keep the peace, I wouldn't say your mom ripped through my hair. I would say something like, my hair was tangled more than normal on my last visit and that never happens when you're doing my hair. I noticed I lost a lot of hair during that detangling session and I just didn't feel comfortable with the amount of hair lost. I only want to visit the salon when you're able to do my hair from start to finish....or something like that.


----------



## iLurk

Murqui I'm sorry to hear about your last visit. I used to have similar problems when I let others relax my hair but I kept letting them do it because I was afraid I would mess up on my own. And my stylist had a shampoo girl that would literally beat clients heads against the sink while washing it... x_x  you should talk to your main stylist though. you could be saving another client from the same fate by doing so.

As for self relaxing it actually seems more scary than it actually is in my experience. I memorized all the steps and took it from there and by me doing it myself I can be sure the relaxer is completely rinsed out. Not only can it be better for your hair but wallet too.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> RT: I really like how MileHighDiva browses relaxed threads and is always so positive and encouraging although she's a natural chica. I see you thanking posts MHD. Thanks for loving healthy hair and not just natural hair.



LOL! She is?! All this time I thought you were relaxed chica! Hilarious!  **waves**


----------



## Lilmama1011

Murqui said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This is my first post even though I’ve been a member here since ~2008erplexed. I am posting because I need some advice. Thanks to all of you ladies, my hair has thrived for the past few years and is currently the longest and healthiest it has ever been. I do a good enough job taking care of my hair on my own, but I am dependent on salons for relaxers. I absolutely love my stylist, but I had an awful experience today. As she was overbooked (as usual), she had her mother (also a stylist in their home salon) do my set after she applied my relaxer. I felt like I was in a horror movie. She started detangling my hair in the back and kept referring to the fact that it was very knotted. When she got to the front of my hair, I realized what she was doing. She would get down to the knot and start ripping out my hair. I don’t think I’ve lost that much hair over the past 13 weeks since my last relaxer. I swear I went blind when I saw the clump of hair. I asked her to be more gentle and she was better, but still not what I'm used to. While the end result looked okay, I’m pissed! I am now at a crossroads: do I tell the daughter that only she can touch my hair or do I learn to relax my own hair. I figure that if I can operate on patients I should be able to put a relaxer in my hair. My stylist uses Paul Mitchell relaxer which my hair absolutely loves and if I self relax, I would like to continue this. Have any of you ladies been able to purchase salon products without a cosmetology license? Also, am I over exaggerating and being too sensitive? I have attached some pictures of my hair journey and my hair today. I'm an extremely slow grower...
> 
> Pic #1 - January 2013
> 
> Pic #2 - May 2013
> 
> Pic #3 - August 2013
> 
> Pic #4 - Today



Yeah, I buy mizani offline and self relax.  Well my SO helps me. Murqui


----------



## Evolving78

Murqui said:


> Hello Everyone,  This is my first post even though I’ve been a member here since ~2008erplexed. I am posting because I need some advice. Thanks to all of you ladies, my hair has thrived for the past few years and is currently the longest and healthiest it has ever been. I do a good enough job taking care of my hair on my own, but I am dependent on salons for relaxers. I absolutely love my stylist, but I had an awful experience today. As she was overbooked (as usual), she had her mother (also a stylist in their home salon) do my set after she applied my relaxer. I felt like I was in a horror movie. She started detangling my hair in the back and kept referring to the fact that it was very knotted. When she got to the front of my hair, I realized what she was doing. She would get down to the knot and start ripping out my hair. I don’t think I’ve lost that much hair over the past 13 weeks since my last relaxer. I swear I went blind when I saw the clump of hair. I asked her to be more gentle and she was better, but still not what I'm used to. While the end result looked okay, I’m pissed! I am now at a crossroads: do I tell the daughter that only she can touch my hair or do I learn to relax my own hair. I figure that if I can operate on patients I should be able to put a relaxer in my hair. My stylist uses Paul Mitchell relaxer which my hair absolutely loves and if I self relax, I would like to continue this. Have any of you ladies been able to purchase salon products without a cosmetology license? Also, am I over exaggerating and being too sensitive? I have attached some pictures of my hair journey and my hair today. I'm an extremely slow grower...  Pic #1 - January 2013  Pic #2 - May 2013  Pic #3 - August 2013  Pic #4 - Today


  I can see the pics, but just leave next time.


----------



## kikisf

irisak said:


> Congrats on the little one! I had a loss at 30 weeks in April. My hormones are finally starting to balance out but the shedding was a beast and my edges had some breakage.



irisak I am so sorry for your loss. I have been there and it sucks. Having all the postpartum hair problems without the joy of a take home baby just made everything worse for me. Hang in there. It takes a loooong time for the hormones to balance out and even though I finally had a successful pregnancy I still think about how old the first one would have been.

Murqui That is some gawgeous hair!!


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> RT: I really like how MileHighDiva browses relaxed threads and is always so positive and encouraging although she's a natural chica. I see you thanking posts MHD. Thanks for loving healthy hair and not just natural hair.



She great. She never has shade. I really admire that.


----------



## irisak

kikisf said:


> irisak I am so sorry for your loss. I have been there and it sucks. Having all the postpartum hair problems without the joy of a take home baby just made everything worse for me. Hang in there. It takes a loooong time for the hormones to balance out and even though I finally had a successful pregnancy I still think about how old the first one would have been.
> 
> Murqui That is some gawgeous hair!!



kikisf It is hard. I have two other children but I never suffered a loss before. 
Everyone thank you for the prayers and well wishes. You have no idea how much they mean to me.


----------



## Jobwright

Still using Aphogee 2 minute at every wash. Didn't feel like getting in and out of the shower for a DC today so I just rinsed the Aphogee out, moisturized, oiled and sealed. Finger detangling now on 75% air dried hair. No tangles, hair is soooooo soft, barely any shed hair!!!!!  WOW!!!!!  And I am 10 weeks post!!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva

divachyk pre_medicalrulz Saludable84

You ladies know that I'm here for any and all hair p0rn!  I don't care if it's natural, textured, chemically, or thermally relaxed.  I just want hair p0rn!   I go to any threads where it's potentially posted at.  I appreciate all hair, as long as, it isn't a HAM!

Hopefully, Murqui will not go back into super lurker mode.  I  that she will, at least provide us with a quarterly update on her beautiful hair and hemline,


----------



## Evolving78

I relaxed. I couldn't take it anymore. I went out at 5am and got my a box kit. Lol everything went fine and I have plenty of texture. I am deep conditioning now. I plan on flat ironing my hair to see what is going on. I'm doing my nails too. I just needed to feel like me and cute.


----------



## Fotchygirl

Murqui that is some beautiful hair! We all have horror salon stories hey, my last relaxer was also a disaster, the stylist basically ignored everything I was telling her and just did her own thing. The result was me leaving with some very thin hair ( as a result of her blowdrying my hair and ripping through my NG ) and a 2 inch cut ( which I hadn't requested). Needless to say I won't be going back there.


----------



## danysedai

I relaxed too. I posted on the transitioning without BC and was all ready to do this, but my newgrowth is kicking my bum,and right now I can't do this. I also got bangs for my birthday and bangs and NG of 16 weeks do not mix well. It was my first succesful self relaxing session. I had already had about 2 inches cut due to damage from last year's corrective relaxer  and I still have about 3 more inches of thinner ends to cut but I'm leaving them be for now.

I relaxed (texlaxed) with Affirm as always, DC with a mix of Affirm 5-in-1,Salerm Wheat Germ, Silicon Mix and a vial of Kerastase Vita Ciment. Did my rollers and flat ironed the bangs and roots.

3 people (2 women and 1 man) have asked if my hair is a wig


----------



## Guinan

danysedai said:


> I relaxed too. I posted on the transitioning without BC and was all ready to do this, but my newgrowth is kicking my bum,and right now I can't do this. I also got bangs for my birthday and bangs and NG of 16 weeks do not mix well. It was my first succesful self relaxing session. I had already had about 2 inches cut due to damage from last year's corrective relaxer  and I still have about 3 more inches of thinner ends to cut but I'm leaving them be for now.
> 
> I relaxed (texlaxed) with Affirm as always, DC with a mix of Affirm 5-in-1,Salerm Wheat Germ, Silicon Mix and a vial of Kerastase Vita Ciment. Did my rollers and flat ironed the bangs and roots.
> 
> 3 people (2 women and 1 man) have asked if my hair is a wig


 
Your hair looks freaking GORGEOUS. It does look like a wig (but in a good way)


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> Your hair looks freaking GORGEOUS. It does look like a wig (but in a good way)


  it does! It looks so thick and healthy!


----------



## irisak

So I've realized now that my hair is on autopilot. I relax when the new growth is getting on my nerves although usually at 12 weeks or more. I wash and dc once a week. I style how I want, even with* cringe* heat. I don't really have a length goal anymore because I've surpassed most of the goals I set. Basically I'm just seeing where this journey takes me and trying to enjoy. Every minute of it.  #Ilovebeingtexlaxed.

I put my mini photographers to work (my 8 and 12 year old) because I haven't had a hair photo that included the top of my head in so long! Here's my hair last night while Bantu wrapping. I got this idea from a poster on here because Bantu knots never come out right. I wish I could remember her name so I could thank her because this has made styling my hair so easy!!!!!




And here's the finished product.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I want to try a hot oil treatment but a little nervous at 17 weeks post relaxer. I just want to give my strands a little bit more love since I don't know when my next relaxer will be. I try to avoid over manipulating this far into a stretch.


----------



## shasha8685

I need to find a stylist here in Greenville to do my relaxers. I hate that the minute I found a great stylist in Birmingham, I left...


----------



## FemmeFatale

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I want to try a hot oil treatment but a little nervous at 17 weeks post relaxer. I just want to give my strands a little bit more love since I don't know when my next relaxer will be. I try to avoid over manipulating this far into a stretch.



I know your hair has to be at your ankles by now, what is your secret missy!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

FemmeFatale said:


> I know your hair has to be at your ankles by now, what is your secret missy!



BOL! My ankles; I wish!


----------



## divachyk

Hey ladies, as some of you already seen from my blog post, I did a light self trim on my hair. I will be trimming more but I'm pleased with my first try.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> Hey ladies, as some of you already seen from my blog post, I did a light self trim on my hair. I will be trimming more but I'm pleased with my first try.



That's looks good! It's going to fill in nicely.


----------



## SuchaLady

I got my hair blown out and curled. I would add pictures but some of y'all evil


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> I got my hair blown out and curled. I would add pictures but some of y'all evil



LOLOLOLOLOOO we aint evil up in this thread!


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> I got my hair blown out and curled. I would add pictures but some of y'all evil


  if I can show pics of my crown breakage, you can show us your blow out!


----------



## divachyk

TY pre_medicalrulz 

SuchaLady pics, pics, pics!


----------



## SuchaLady

Relaxed , blown out, curled.


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> Relaxed , blown out, curled.


  your hair looks lovely and I'm not just saying that!


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Hey ladies, as some of you already seen from my blog post, I did a light self trim on my hair. I will be trimming more but I'm pleased with my first try.


  good job! I know your were nervous!


----------



## greenandchic

SuchaLady said:


> Relaxed , blown out, curled.



Beautiful!


----------



## xu93texas

SuchaLady said:


> Relaxed , blown out, curled.



Gorgeous


----------



## SuchaLady

Double post


----------



## sunnieb

SuchaLady gorgeous! 

You make me want to relax tonight!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

SuchaLady said:


> Relaxed , blown out, curled.



Now that's some thick, pretty hair right there!


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Hey ladies, as some of you already seen from my blog post, I did a light self trim on my hair. I will be trimming more but I'm pleased with my first try.



You did a really good job.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> I got my hair blown out and curled. I would add pictures but some of y'all evil



Delete post


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Relaxed , blown out, curled.



Delicious girl.


----------



## greenandchic

Last night I trimmed my hair (dusted) for the first time in about 6 months.  I may start cowashing and/or using cleansing conditioners again.  I shampoo once a week but I may need to retain more moisture.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady

YASSSSSSSS DARLING! That hair is looking sooooo good!


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk - lookin good!  I'm due for a trim when I relax this weekend.


----------



## Beamodel

SuchaLady
divachyk

Yàll hair look beautiful.


----------



## Babygrowth

SuchaLady  speechless

divachyk great job on your trim. I'm loving your texlaxed hair!


----------



## divachyk

Girl yeah shortdub78. I was ok after the first snip though. I'm ready to do it again to remove a few more ends. A tenny snip made all the difference. 

TY Saludable84 for the encouragement.


----------



## SuchaLady

Thank all of you ladies! You all sure made my night  I thought I ruined my hair attempting to transition  To my surprise that relaxer hit it and it looks amazing. I didnt lose much length at all. 

shortdub78 Thank you girly. Your crown will be great in no time 


shortdub78 said:


> your hair looks lovely and I'm not just saying that!



greenandchic Thank you ma'am. Enjoying relaxed life? 


greenandchic said:


> Beautiful!



xu93texas Thank you lady! Your hair is pretty as well! 


xu93texas said:


> Gorgeous



sunnieb You should! Youre a pro, you can probably relax in no time  Im such a slow poke


sunnieb said:


> SuchaLady gorgeous!
> 
> You make me want to relax tonight!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF




lulu97 Thank you! My hair is nothing compared to yours 


lulu97 said:


> Now that's some thick, pretty hair right there!



Saludable84 Thanks boo. I had a dream I did your hair  You asked me to put it in a bun 


Saludable84 said:


> Delicious girl.



EnExitStageLeft Thanks boo! That stretch  did it some good. Yall will not kick me out of the transitioning thread though 


EnExitStageLeft said:


> SuchaLady
> 
> YASSSSSSSS DARLING! That hair is looking sooooo good!



Beamodel Thank you girly! Your hair is awesome as well 


Beamodel said:


> SuchaLady
> divachyk
> 
> Yàll hair look beautiful.



Babygrowth Thank you! How is the little one?


Babygrowth said:


> SuchaLady  speechless
> 
> divachyk great job on your trim. I'm loving your texlaxed hair!


----------



## Babygrowth

SuchaLady she's just fat and beautiful! Worth every bit of shed hair


----------



## SuchaLady

Babygrowth Im so glad you said that. I watched this video http://youtu.be/criM6nf79Pw and seriously considered not having kids anymore. I was like nah homie


----------



## Babygrowth

SuchaLady said:


> Babygrowth Im so glad you said that. I watched this video http://youtu.be/criM6nf79Pw and seriously considered not having kids anymore. I was like nah homie



Girl OMG! Thankfully my shedding is nothing like that! And i didn't have any shedding with my son so don't worry!


----------



## divachyk

Thank you Beamodel, sunnieb, Babygrowth

SuchaLady  yes honaaayyyyy! Lovely.


----------



## irisak

Babygrowth I have always had shedding after a baby but I promise you it's not as bad as it looks. During pregnancy at least for me my hair gets much thicker and part if that is because I have almost no shedding for the whole pregnancy. Most of my post partum shedding is just my hair letting go of the extra it held onto for all those weeks. My density didn't change although my texture loosened with each one. 

SuchaLady your hair looks so full and pretty!


----------



## SuchaLady

irisak divachyk Thank you ladies. I will remember these comments when I hate my hair next time


----------



## FelaShrine

relaxed heads who use semi or demi glosses, whats your process

is it after washing, before DC or how? TIA


----------



## NGraceO

SuchaLady said:


> Do you apply and smooth in 14 minutes?



I'm crazy late, sorry  

And yes. Application usually takes about 7-9 minutes, and I smooth for the rest of the time.

My timing has changed a lot since I started: When I virgin relaxed two years ago, the most time I left relaxer in my hair was for 7 minutes (application time included)


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady

Your stretch treated you well. Very well. That was good enough hair porn for me.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady

Nah, you know we need support in there. Me primarily .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Saludable84

Speaking of hair porn....THE AVI IS ERR'THANG!


----------



## Saludable84

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84  Speaking of hair porn....THE AVI IS ERR'THANG!



That was after my corrective too


----------



## sunnieb

My scalp hasn't itched for 18 weeks, but as soon as I start getting all my relaxer supplies together, it starts twitching!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sunnieb said:


> My scalp hasn't itched for 18 weeks, but as soon as I start getting all my relaxer supplies together, it starts twitching!



I'm right behind you at 17 weeks. Wish I had time for a relaxer so a cowash will have to do.


----------



## brownb83

Not a fan of PSing but been wearing a braid 3-4 days puts the week because im so busy with school.

Dec 2015 hurry!!! Graduating!!


----------



## SlimPickinz

SuchaLady oh my goodness!!! I love it. Your hair looks so full and lush. What kind of relaxer did you use??


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 said:


> SuchaLady  Your stretch treated you well. Very well. That was good enough hair porn for me.



I :heart2: stretching! It's amazing.


----------



## SuchaLady

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SuchaLady  Nah, you know we need support in there. Me primarily .



 Youre doing great! And you've discovered wigs. Yay!


----------



## SuchaLady

SlimPickinz said:


> SuchaLady oh my goodness!!! I love it. Your hair looks so full and lush. What kind of relaxer did you use??



SlimPickinz Silk Elements normal. Processed for 18 minutes.


----------



## Babygrowth

4 weeks in this crochet set then I'm relaxing. I'm over this stretch. I enjoy the benefits but I think next year I will try 4 or 5 month touch ups and see how I like it.


----------



## HeyLynGirl

FelaShrine said:


> relaxed heads who use semi or demi glosses, whats your process  is it after washing, before DC or how? TIA



I have the same question as above ^^^


----------



## FemmeFatale

What is a semi gloss?


----------



## SuchaLady

Trying to decide my next hairstyle. Braids or a weave? Braids are sooooooo easy. Like I have never had such a simple style in my life. But I want a weave for my next birthday :scratchch:


----------



## Saludable84

Babygrowth said:


> 4 weeks in this crochet set then I'm relaxing. I'm over this stretch. I enjoy the benefits but I think next year I will try 4 or 5 month touch ups and see how I like it.



That's pretty much what I'm doing next year. My stretches will end after 16 weeks that way I won't force myself to go 20 weeks and feel like a failure if I don't. I think 4 months is best for me anyway and as I go along if I can wait longer, then I will. I also switched my relaxer to Design Essentials Lo-Lye so that way, I don't have to worry about overprocessing when I start to smooth more in the future. I used it for my corrective and it took out just enough texture that I was looking to correct and my hair doesn't feel hard at all


----------



## Saludable84

Lyndzee said:


> I have the same question as above ^^^



When I did rinses I did them before a DC and after washing.


----------



## divachyk

I've been rocking wigs this weekend.


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb, my scalp is itching also but I haven't washed in a week so that may be why.


----------



## FemmeFatale

I used my Joico K Pak for the first time in several weeks, this stuff blows the Shea Moisture JBCO masque out of the water.


----------



## Babygrowth

FemmeFatale said:


> I used my Joico K Pak for the first time in several weeks, this stuff blows the Shea Moisture JBCO masque out of the water.



Whaaaat?! Lol. I just fell in love with the JBCO masque!  Now i have to try Joico


----------



## FemmeFatale

Babygrowth said:


> Whaaaat?! Lol. I just fell in love with the JBCO masque!  Now i have to try Joico



Don't get me wrong, the masque is nice, I'd give it a  B+ but when it comes to truly strengthening your hair, Joico K pak has that ON LOCK, A+++. My strands feel so strong, very thick and lush after using it today.

I was so please that I went ebay and ordered another bottle.


----------



## greenandchic

Last night I shampooed with Naturally Silk Elements Moisturizing Cream Shampoo.  I will have to use it again to see if I really like it.  Smells good though!


----------



## divachyk

I wanted to see what the hype was all about on Kera Minerals DC but Sally's was OOS, of course.


----------



## Saludable84

I purchased the keracare Humecto. I still want to try joico. I might go find it on eBay as well.


----------



## Babygrowth

Saludable84 said:


> That's pretty much what I'm doing next year. My stretches will end after 16 weeks that way I won't force myself to go 20 weeks and feel like a failure if I don't. I think 4 months is best for me anyway and as I go along if I can wait longer, then I will. I also switched my relaxer to Design Essentials Lo-Lye so that way, I don't have to worry about overprocessing when I start to smooth more in the future. I used it for my corrective and it took out just enough texture that I was looking to correct and my hair doesn't feel hard at all



I've been seeing Lo Lye alot more lately. How is this different from the alternative?


----------



## Saludable84

Babygrowth said:


> I've been seeing Lo Lye alot more lately. How is this different from the alternative?



It's just code name for mild relaxer. I bought it because I was attempting a corrective and considering. That i smoothed quite a bit, it still came with good volume and loosened the curl. I bought it so I would be able to smooth more from now on without fear of over processing.


----------



## GeminiGem

Has anyone used Mizani classic relaxer (rhelaxer)? I purchase from Sally's, and I only see reviews on their butter blends relaxer.


----------



## sunnieb

I knew my scalp was in there somewhere!  Nice to see it again!


----------



## Saludable84

GeminiGem said:


> Has anyone used Mizani classic relaxer (rhelaxer)? I purchase from Sally's, and I only see reviews on their butter blends relaxer.



Have you checked Amazon. I remember when I was looking into bitter blends, there was only feedback on the rhelaxer and it was supposed to be better than butter blends.


----------



## Babygrowth

sunnieb said:


> I knew my scalp was in there somewhere!  Nice to see it again!



I am looking forward to feeling and seeing my scalp again!


----------



## GeminiGem

Saludable84 said:


> Have you checked Amazon. I remember when I was looking into bitter blends, there was only feedback on the rhelaxer and it was supposed to be better than butter blends.



Thanks! I have and I found very little. I have noticed that most people that loved the butter blends, hates the classic.... And vice versa. I am pretty sure that the classic version is what an old stylist (at Jcp salon), used on me years ago.


----------



## Napp

I found something that works like a relaxer but doesn't burn your scalp or give you damage. I am still researching it but it seems very popular in brazil. It is not a bkt.

I bought a jar too to test it out. I will come back with pics.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

After 5 long weeks, I finally took down my celie plaits and am giving myself a much needed treatment and DC. But back in the celie plaits I will go.


----------



## brownb83

My right side of my hair is so weak. It breaks so easily.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

One of my coworkers has the best head of relaxed hair. I gawk everytime she wears it. She was natural for a year and re-relaxed and LAWDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!  I wish I could post it, but I don't want to be a creeper


----------



## Saludable84

brownb83 said:


> My right side of my hair is so weak. It breaks so easily.



I use to think that too until I realized one side just grows slower than the other so it had to be treated better.


----------



## Angelicus

My hair didn't relax all the way again... I guess I will try again in a couple of weeks, for the last time.

Then I will do a very long stretch (6 mos.-1 year).


----------



## Evolving78

I am going to  use my heat protectant spray, instead of my serum on damp hair. Just Grow Already stated the serum made her ends clump or stick together and she has fine hair like me.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

shortdub78 said:


> I am going to  use my heat protectant spray, instead of my serum on damp hair. Just Grow Already stated the serum made her ends clump or stick together and she has fine hair like me.



It's so strange how different strands react to the same product. Serum is perfect for my thick strands & yet a heat protectanct spray makes my strands clump together like nobody's business. LOL


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 I'm loving serums for everything right now - sealing and heat protecting.


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> It's so strange how different strands react to the same product. Serum is perfect for my thick strands & yet a heat protectanct spray makes my strands clump together like nobody's business. LOL



Likewise. Serums work great for me, sprays only work if I'm flat ironing and the jury is still out on that too.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm going to try it and see. I usually use nothing but serums.


----------



## Evolving78

What serums are you ladies using? I use Fantasia, Paul Mitchell,Chi, One & Only Argan oil, and I just recently purchased creme of nature straight from Eden.


----------



## xu93texas

shortdub78 said:


> I'm going to try it and see. I usually use nothing but serums.



Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum


----------



## NGraceO

Last night I channeled my natural roots and did some twists on my wet texlaxed hair that I was suposseed to be washing...but I got distracted. 


I'm surprised and happy my hair could hold a twist!!

I liked them over all. I've been feeling the look of natural hair lately, so in the future I can def see myself rocking natural inspired styles. 

I've always loved the natural kinky look, just not the work required to maintain natural kinky hair.


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> @shortdub78 I'm loving serums for everything right now - sealing and heat protecting.



How often do you shampoo your hair? I used serums more during the spring and summer when I shampooed  weekly but now I want to get back into using cleansing conditioners now that the weather is getting colder. 



shortdub78 said:


> What serums are you ladies using? I use Fantasia, Paul Mitchell,Chi, One & Only Argan oil, and I just recently purchased creme of nature straight from Eden.



The last one I purchased was Proclaim Argan Oil Glossing Polish (in the dark orange bottle).


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

shortdub78 said:


> What serums are you ladies using? I use Fantasia, Paul Mitchell,Chi, One & Only Argan oil, and I just recently purchased creme of nature straight from Eden.



Fantastia......


----------



## Evolving78

greenandchic said:


> How often do you shampoo your hair? I used serums more during the spring and summer when I shampooed  weekly but now I want to get back into using cleansing conditioners now that the weather is getting colder.  The last one I purchased was Proclaim Argan Oil Glossing Polish (in the dark orange bottle).


 I shampoo twice a week and I use sulfates. My fine strands cannot handle buildup or heavy products.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 greenandchic

Air Drying
Sally's GVP Super Skinny Serum
Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine

Heat Protectant
Sally's GVP Super Skinny Serum

Also have used as heat protectants...
Fantasia
Chi
Aveda light elements smoothing fluid 

I sulfate free shampoo weekly. I co-cleanse mid-week as needed. I clarify/chelate at least once a month.

ETA: Komaza advised me to sulfate shampoo weekly but I haven't found one I love. I'm gonna revisit Joico. Results escape me at this point since it's been a minute since I've used it.


----------



## Babygrowth

shortdub78 said:


> What serums are you ladies using? I use Fantasia, Paul Mitchell,Chi, One & Only Argan oil, and I just recently purchased creme of nature straight from Eden.



I've tried PM and it did nothing for me. I like Garnier sleek and shine because it gives me great slip but doesn't hold the moisture in. I need a thicker serum.


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> @shortdub78 @greenandchic
> 
> Air Drying
> Sally's GVP Super Skinny Serum
> Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine
> 
> Heat Protectant
> Sally's GVP Super Skinny Serum
> 
> Also have used as heat protectants...
> Fantasia
> Chi
> Aveda light elements smoothing fluid
> 
> I sulfate free shampoo weekly. I co-cleanse mid-week as needed. I clarify/chelate at least once a month.
> 
> *ETA: Komaza advised me to sulfate shampoo weekly but I haven't found one I love. I'm gonna revisit Joico. Results escape me at this point since it's been a minute since I've used it.*



@*divachyk* 
Why did she advise you to use sulfates?  There are only three that I like (so far) and wonder if I will benefit going back to them.  I use sulfate free CON Straight From Eden but sometimes feel like I need more.


----------



## flyygirlll2

shortdub78 said:


> What serums are you ladies using? I use Fantasia, Paul Mitchell,Chi, One & Only Argan oil, and I just recently purchased creme of nature straight from Eden.



I prefer using serums for heat styling. I have a lot of serums in my stash but for the most part I have used on occasion; Keratase Oleo Relax serum, Ojon Damage Reverse Instant Restorative Hair serum, and Paul Mitchell Super Skinny serum.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> What serums are you ladies using? I use Fantasia, Paul Mitchell,Chi, One & Only Argan oil, and I just recently purchased creme of nature straight from Eden.



I used Fantasia for flat ironing. It's pretty ok, but like pre_medicalrulz said a while back about her last flat iron, when I used it I felt like I could have used something heavier. It doesn't feel like it protects. I used Dominican Magic heat protectant as well and it felt sticky and clumpy.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> shortdub78 greenandchic  Air Drying Sally's GVP Super Skinny Serum Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine  Heat Protectant Sally's GVP Super Skinny Serum  Also have used as heat protectants... Fantasia Chi Aveda light elements smoothing fluid  I sulfate free shampoo weekly. I co-cleanse mid-week as needed. I clarify/chelate at least once a month.  ETA: Komaza advised me to sulfate shampoo weekly but I haven't found one I love. I'm gonna revisit Joico. Results escape me at this point since it's been a minute since I've used it.



Have you tried nexxus? Or paul Mitchell.


----------



## cherryhair123

Relaxed after several years-happy so far did all this research on the stylist and she ended up having her assistant perm my hair. I was livid. I really need to learn to do my own hair.


----------



## divachyk

greenandchic said:


> @*divachyk*
> Why did she advise you to use sulfates?  There are only three that I like (so far) and wonder if I will benefit going back to them.  I use sulfate free CON Straight From Eden but sometimes feel like I need more.



greenandchic, to avoid buildup which is unhealthy for the hair & scalp.  sulfates. 



Saludable84 said:


> Have you tried nexxus? Or paul Mitchell.



Saludable84, I have not. 



cherryhair123 said:


> Relaxed after several years-happy so far did all this research on the stylist and she ended up having her assistant perm my hair. I was livid. I really need to learn to do my own hair.



cherryhair123, congrats on the decision. How's your hair feeling? Did the assistant do a good job, at least?


----------



## greenandchic

shortdub78 said:


> I shampoo twice a week and I use sulfates. My fine strands cannot handle buildup or heavy products.



Which sulfate shampoos do you prefer?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

greenandchic said:


> Which sulfate shampoos do you prefer?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 I love  mizani milk bath, Nairobi, suave almond and Shea butter, joico moisture recovery, Kenra, and I'm currently using the silicon mix bambo. Add elucence to the mix too. As well as keracare 1st lather. It has mild sulfates in it I think.


----------



## Evolving78

Ok ladies I tried using just the creamy leave-in and the serum. It made air drying better. I used the creme of nature Eden one. That one is lighter than all of the other serums I have used. So I will stick with using that.


----------



## divachyk

Saweet shortdub78


----------



## greenandchic

shortdub78 said:


> I love  mizani milk bath, Nairobi, suave almond and Shea butter, joico moisture recovery, Kenra, and I'm currently using the silicon mix bambo. Add elucence to the mix too. As well as keracare 1st lather. It has mild sulfates in it I think.



Thanks!



shortdub78 said:


> Ok ladies I tried using just the creamy leave-in and the serum. It made air drying better. I used the creme of nature Eden one. That one is lighter than all of the other serums I have used. So I will stick with using that.



I used the CON Eden one when a small packet came in my relaxer kit. I love it for air drying post TU - I make buy a full bottle.


----------



## SuchaLady

I may try the CON Eden Shampoo. CON is a beast with shampoo.


----------



## greenandchic

SuchaLady said:


> I may try the CON Eden Shampoo. CON is a beast with shampoo.



That one is my favorite sulfate free shampoo.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady greenandchic Sunshyne did a review not so long ago and IIRC stated she prefers CON Argan shampoo over the Straight from Eden one.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> SuchaLady greenandchic Sunshyne did a review not so long ago and IIRC stated she prefers CON Argan shampoo over the Straight from Eden one.



Okay well nevermind. Ill stick to my Argan...I stan for that shampoo. If its something better I dont want to know


----------



## SuchaLady

greenandchic said:


> That one is my favorite sulfate free shampoo.



Now Im conflicted  Maybe Ill buy it from a store that takes returns


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> SuchaLady greenandchic Sunshyne did a review not so long ago and IIRC stated she prefers CON Argan shampoo over the Straight from Eden one.



I may try it again. I used it back when I was natural when it was first released and it did nothing for me.  Product preferences has changed so much since relaxing my hair though.


----------



## brownb83

I have to shampoo after I use a serum. If I just co wash my hair feels coated.


----------



## free2bme

This thread is massive. Do any of you think that there should be sub-forum for relaxed heads? Especially as our hair needs are quite different from naturals. This is really for easy navigation.


----------



## sunnieb

free2bme said:


> This thread is massive. *Do any of you think that there should be sub-forum for relaxed heads?* Especially as our hair needs are quite different from naturals. This is really for easy navigation.



Yes, I would love a relaxed hair sub-forum!


----------



## brownb83

sunnieb said:


> Yes, I would love a relaxed hair sub-forum!



Why? Relaxed hair is bad!!!


----------



## sunnieb

brownb83 said:


> Why? Relaxed hair is bad!!!



Exactly why we need to be in our own forum.


----------



## Babygrowth

SuchaLady said:


> I may try the CON Eden Shampoo. CON is a beast with shampoo.





greenandchic said:


> That one is my favorite sulfate free shampoo.



I hate the Argan shampoo and absolutely adore the Eden shampoo! Best shampoo for me of the year!


----------



## greenandchic

free2bme said:


> This thread is massive. Do any of you think that there should be sub-forum for relaxed heads? Especially as our hair needs are quite different from naturals. This is really for easy navigation.



I think that's a great idea.  "Hair Care Tips & Product Review Discussion" is a bit too general to discuss all subjects of hair care and though maybe we're not as large as BHM (which has sub forums of every single hair topic), a relaxed/texlax/texturized sub forum would be helpful.


----------



## brownb83

sunnieb said:


> Exactly why we need to be in our own forum.



Now you know they still going to stroll in there if nothing just to check our green scalps :rollseyes:


----------



## Saludable84

brownb83 said:


> Now you know they still going to stroll in there if nothing just to check our green scalps :rollseyes:



 done with you. Meanwhile, ERBODY wearing weaves and I believe I have read about people keeping weaves in for so long that their scalps get moldy. Nasty.


----------



## xu93texas

greenandchic said:


> Which sulfate shampoos do you prefer?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Joico Moisture Recovery Shampoo is awesome!


----------



## greenandchic

xu93texas said:


> Joico Moisture Recovery Shampoo is awesome!



I used Joico, along with Redken years ago (1990s) when I was obsessed with getting my hair pressed and curled all the time, and loved it. I will make a trip to Ulta this week!


----------



## Evolving78

Saludable84 said:


> done with you. Meanwhile, ERBODY wearing weaves and I believe I have read about people keeping weaves in for so long that their scalps get moldy. Nasty.


  pretty much!


----------



## greenandchic

Yesterday I picked up a medium sized bottle of Joico K-Pax Shampoo from Marshall's.  I've used this one years ago and remember liking it a lot before I found the natural hair community online in the early 2000s and stopped using sulfate shampoos and switched to Aubrey Organics.  

I have a couple of sulfate shampoos, ORS Olive Oil and Herbal Essences (which I love) but I want to try salon products again.


----------



## cherryhair123

divachyk so far my hair feels fine-Thank God.  I'm going to do a protein treatment this weekend as a safety.


----------



## Saludable84

greenandchic said:


> Yesterday I picked up a medium sized bottle of Joico K-Pax Shampoo from Marshall's.  I've used this one years ago and remember liking it a lot before I found the natural hair community online in the early 2000s and stopped using sulfate shampoos and switched to Aubrey Organics.  I have a couple of sulfate shampoos, ORS Olive Oil and Herbal Essences (which I love) but I want to try salon products again.



Marshall's. Love that place and I just jumped in the "check" on whim


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> Marshall's. Love that place and I just jumped in the "check" on whim



That's where I go to get Joico products for a cheaper price. They stay stocked.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 said:


> Marshall's. Love that place and I just jumped in the "check" on whim



You're going to love it. Why don't they sell my balm in liters


----------



## divachyk

I have yet to find the balm SuchaLady


----------



## SuchaLady

*gasp* No TJMaxx? divachyk I found my biggest jar so far on Amazon.


----------



## CodeRed

brownb83 said:


> Now you know they still going to stroll in there if nothing just to check our green scalps :rollseyes:


 
Who in the world said that? erplexed If anything, our scalps would be free of everything considering how strong some of these relaxers are


----------



## divachyk

I have Ulta, Sephora, TJ Maxx & Marshall's but none of them carry it. SuchaLady


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> I have Ulta, Sephora, TJ Maxx & Marshall's but none of them carry it. SuchaLady



I bought the balm from ebay for about 25 which is a steal. I was lucky to find the balm in Marshall's because ever since that ask a stylish thread..... I swear joico has been hard to find there. 

If you really want it, I would recommend ebay.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84, I want it but not enough to order it, at least not yet anyway.


----------



## Babygrowth

I think once I finish up this Mizani mild butter blends I'm going with normal. I can leave the mild on for 25 mins and still have texture in my hair.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Saludable84, I want it but not enough to order it, at least not yet anyway.



Lol. I hear ya. Mine came in two days so you know I used it right away lol.


----------



## SuchaLady

I really, really love my hair now  Im on neither end of the relaxed/natural spectrum because my 18-20ish week post hair is my favorite  I like being in between 

I :heart2: stretching.


----------



## xu93texas

SuchaLady said:


> I really, really love my hair now  Im on neither end of the relaxed/natural spectrum because my 18-20ish week post hair is my favorite  I like being in between  I :heart2: stretching.



Yes, ITA !


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 sunnieb, how long do you leave Nexxus Humectress on? I picked up the Sally's GVP version of it.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Saludable84 sunnieb, how long do you leave Nexxus Humectress on? I picked up the Sally's GVP version of it.



5 minutes.


----------



## divachyk

Wow, is it that good that it works in 5 minutes as a deep conditioner? I see the bottle says 3 to 5 minutes but I wasn't sure. If I like the GVP, I will buy the real deal.Saludable84


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> Saludable84 sunnieb, how long do you leave Nexxus Humectress on? I picked up the Sally's GVP version of it.



divachyk usually an hour,  but 30 minutes minimum.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sunnieb said:


> divachyk usually an hour,  but 30 minutes minimum.



Ditto!!!


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Wow, is it that good that it works in 5 minutes as a deep conditioner? I see the bottle says 3 to 5 minutes but I wasn't sure. If I like the GVP, I will buy the real deal.Saludable84



I've used it for longer, under the steamer and dryer, but regardless of the time it always has the se results for me. That's why I like it.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady I like the balm


----------



## SuchaLady

I knew you would! Im such a bad influence with these products. First my CON Argan now this 



Saludable84 said:


> SuchaLady I like the balm


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> I knew you would! Im such a bad influence with these products. First my CON Argan now this



Next I want to try the keracare Humecto. I was worried the balm would linger (smell) but it didn't.


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb Saludable84 pre_medicalrulz, I'm amazed at the greatness of knockoff Nexxus Therappe & Humectruss. Thanks for the rec!


----------



## KPH

divachyk said:


> sunnieb Saludable84 pre_medicalrulz, I'm amazed at the greatness of knockoff Nexxus Therappe & Humectruss. Thanks for the rec!



That stuff turned my hair around.  I even cowash with the knockoff humectress


----------



## divachyk

I guess I'm late to the party KPH. Wish I'd known before investing in a ton of product. I actually think knockoff Humectress worked better than knockoff Biolage which I love.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> I guess I'm late to the party KPH. Wish I'd known before investing in a ton of product. I actually think knockoff Humectress worked better than knockoff Biolage which I love.



Well I knew about it and left but I'm still glad I tried other products. I now know that I have an actual product line that not only works, but a line I can always run back to. This is the only line I can use all the products; usually I can only use one thing, using Redken as an example. I'm really glad you liked it. I also like that I can use humectress different ways; knowing that regardless how I use it I doesn't fail me. 

Knowing you , its already on your blog so let me go there now.


----------



## Evolving78

My hair feels so soft! I wanna wash it, but will wash tomorrow! My new products are the business. I just have to add two more things to the collection and I'm good to go! My holy grail! Tee shirt drying is so good as well.


----------



## JessieLeleB

I started my HHJ natural and relaxed and the beginning of the year, I had been wearing PS and still using my natural hair products which are heavy on my hair which was fine if it's on a bun or braided to the staple but I'd like it down and when I do flatiron it's so heavy and would like some suggestions and recommendations?

 I currently using Qhemet Biologic for moisturizer and EVOO as the seals, ApHogee as protein and Aurbrey Organic as deep condition. I feel like I'm getting my breakage not shedding as I'm trying to wear my hair out more.


----------



## Renewed1

^^^ I have the same issues with natural products that I use for moisturizing.  

So I'm on the hunt for a daily light moisturizer and use plain old EVOO.

Thank God I can still use natural DC'ers for my hair.


----------



## JessieLeleB

Yea I have no prob with the DC just the moisturizer


----------



## Evolving78

JessieLeleB said:


> I started my HHJ natural and relaxed and the beginning of the year, I had been wearing PS and still using my natural hair products which are heavy on my hair which was fine if it's on a bun or braided to the staple but I'd like it down and when I do flatiron it's so heavy and would like some suggestions and recommendations?  I currently using Qhemet Biologic for moisturizer and EVOO as the seals, ApHogee as protein and Aurbrey Organic as deep condition. I feel like I'm getting my breakage not shedding as I'm trying to wear my hair out more.


  natural products are too heavy, and cause a lot of buildup for me. I used silicone based leave in conditioners to moisturize my hair. They are light, absorb right away, and make my hair feel soft. I also wash my hair twice a week to avoid buildup.


----------



## SuchaLady

Yall are such pushers *adds Nexxus to list* I have a list of professional products I want to buy. Part of me wants to buy them all and the other part wants me to leave well enough alone


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm now sitting under the dryer with flexirods. I used Humectress to DC today and I so far I really like it. I bought the 33. oz bottle so I was thanking God it wasn't a waste of my money lol. I still have the Therapee shampoo that I haven't tried yet. I also used Nexxus Hydra -Light Weightless Moisture leave in for my set... waiting until my hair dries to give a final verdict. I still love my natural products  but lately my hair has felt dry as a desert despite using the moisturizing ones I have, so I decided to just scale back and bit a try salon products. Honestly before joining the boards, all I used were salon brands and my hair was great. 

 Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm now sitting under the dryer with flexirods. I used Humectress to DC today and I so far I really like it. I bought the 33. oz bottle so I was thanking God it wasn't a waste of my money lol. I still have the Therapee shampoo that I haven't tried yet. I also used Nexxus Hydra -Light Weightless Moisture leave in for my set... waiting until my hair dries to give a final verdict. I still love my natural products  but lately my hair has felt dry as a desert despite using the moisturizing ones I have, so I decided to just scale back and bit a try salon products. Honestly before joining the boards, all I used were salon brands and my hair was great.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


  girl the hair boards, especially the natural ones had me on the juices and berries bandwagon. They just weren't doing my hair any justice. It would still be dry and coated. But I still support the businesses and the best ones I have tried so far is qhemet's and silk dreams. I like oyin for the scents.


----------



## Jobwright

Just chiming in to give my testimony one more time. I was afraid of protein and didn't want an overload so I stayed away from protein. But I have used Aphogee 2 minute every week for at least 3 months and my hair has never been more healthy or been longer. And on top of that, have not DC'ed in at least 3 weeks. Moisture is great for some but protein is great for some too!!!  Just throwing it out there one more time...


----------



## flyygirlll2

shortdub78 said:


> girl the hair boards, especially the natural ones had me on the juices and berries bandwagon. They just weren't doing my hair any justice. It would still be dry and coated. But I still support the businesses and the best ones I have tried so far is qhemet's and silk dreams. I like oyin for the scents.



  Lol @ Juices and berries. Yes SD is very good and I also love APB. I was looking though pics of my hair years ago before the boards and part of me wanted to weep because I didn't do much to it and I always wore it down, no protective styles, barely used protein, and it thrived despite that. At the time my mom was taking care of it since she's a stylist but once I moved away I had to learn to take care of it myself and I'm still learning how to after all these years.

  Ah.. Memories  


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

flyygirlll2 said:


> Lol @ Juices and berries. Yes SD is very good and I also love APB. I was looking though pics of my hair years ago before the boards and part of me wanted to weep because I didn't do much to it and I always wore it down, no protective styles, barely used protein, and it thrived despite that. At the time my mom was taking care of it since she's a stylist but once I moved away I had to learn to take care of it myself and I'm still learning how to after all these years.  Ah.. Memories  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


  oh you have some nice hair!


----------



## Saludable84

Jobwright said:


> Just chiming in to give my testimony one more time. I was afraid of protein and didn't want an overload so I stayed away from protein. But I have used Aphogee 2 minute every week for at least 3 months and my hair has never been more healthy or been longer. And on top of that, have not DC'ed in at least 3 weeks. Moisture is great for some but protein is great for some too!!!  Just throwing it out there one more time...



I've noticed when I use protein, I don't have to deep condition for just as long.


----------



## simplyconfident

Can anyone suggestion a great protein conditioner? I'm a fan of Aubery Organics products so I've been eyeing the GPB, however I'm not a "only natural hair products" kinda girl. I just avoid mineral oils.


----------



## Saludable84

simplyconfident said:


> Can anyone suggestion a great protein conditioner? I'm a fan of Aubery Organics products so I've been eyeing the GPB, however I'm not a "only natural hair products" kinda girl. I just avoid mineral oils.



ORS replenishing conditioner was too sticky IMO, but it was good. 

Nexxus Keraphix. 

Millcreek Botanicals Keratin.


----------



## brownb83

Great convo ladies. Upping my game to salon brands this year. So I'm taking notes.


----------



## SuchaLady

simplyconfident said:


> Can anyone suggestion a great protein conditioner? I'm a fan of Aubery Organics products so I've been eyeing the GPB, however I'm not a "only natural hair products" kinda girl. I just avoid mineral oils.



Joico K-pak. I use the gvp from Sally's.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Jobwright said:


> Just chiming in to give my testimony one more time. I was afraid of protein and didn't want an overload so I stayed away from protein. But I have used Aphogee 2 minute every week for at least 3 months and my hair has never been more healthy or been longer. And on top of that, have not DC'ed in at least 3 weeks. Moisture is great for some but protein is great for some too!!!  Just throwing it out there one more time...



My hair is VERY protein sensitive and my hair LOVES this stuff.  I always keep a bottle or two on hand.


----------



## xu93texas

Redken Extreme Strength Builder
Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor 
Joico KPak
Lee Stafford Hair Growth Treatment


----------



## NGraceO

I second Redken Extreme Strength Builder x1000


----------



## simplyconfident

Thanx ladies!  I think I will try the Aphogee 2 Minute.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm done with the protein for the month. I did a protein treatment this morning. My hair feels strong, so i will just be working on moisture. I plan on roller setting the next two washes. I will be washing Wed and Saturday. Or just on Saturday. Don't want to do too much manipulation. I have my hair air drying but not hanging down. I have the ends pinned down with a clip. Didn't feel like twisting them up.


----------



## brownb83

Used coconut oil on my hair before deep contritioning my hair feels strong but soft.


----------



## CICI24

I agree, protein regimen is what  I use to keep my relaxed hair healthy and growing. I use aphogee line or profective line most times.


----------



## sunnieb

longhai come over here and join us. Post as much info as you are comfortable with and we  can help you find a solution.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## iLurk

Havent been an active poster here that long but even i'm seeing the blatant agenda pushing by some of the natural women here and/or sneak dissing.

For instance someone would ask a question for other relaxed heads which could be something as simple as what kind of leave ins do you use?

And there would be a random natural member would come in the thread saying something to the extent of "ever since i went natural i don't have to worry about a leave in" 

Or the sneaky women who relax their hair don't love themselves, have low self esteem, fry their scalps threads which the poster claims they dont mean any malice which gets a few natural cosigners but let a relaxed chick respond they accuse them of being defensive perplexed


----------



## sunnieb

iLurk yeah it's the same ol thing around these parts.  Yet,  we are always accused of being sensitive and defensive. 

The Admin won't give us a subforum, so it is what it is.   

Just keep posting and start more threads!  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## iLurk

^ that sucks but if we cant get a subforum could we at least get some categories or at least topic tags? Would make things a lot easier for everybody...


----------



## greenandchic

iLurk - I've been noticing that for a while and never understood why there's so much shade.  I though it may have been because I've always been natural (until last December) so never had an enlightened/power-to-the-people epiphany from "becoming natural". I too wish we can have our own forum.


----------



## mz.rae

I really like reading about the journies in this thread. It's such a shame that naturals will not let relaxed heads be. I'm thinking about relaxing again and like reading what you all share.


----------



## Angelbean

Yeah I am definitely a natural that stalks I mean follows the relaxed hair threads and a relaxed forum would make things so much easier lol you guys are so knowledgable! I enjoy reading your tips and techniques


----------



## divachyk

Angelbean, we love having you stalk and lurk.


----------



## SuchaLady

First wash since my relaxer! This should feel like 5 minutes compared to what I've been doing


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Am I the only one that trim at every relaxer even if I don't need it? I don't care if it's less than a half an inch but I'm trimming something at relaxer time. Im paranoid about weak ends so I haaaaaaave to take a little off.  

#StrongEndsEqualBetterRetention


----------



## Saludable84

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Am I the only one that trim at every relaxer even if I don't need it? I don't care if it's less than a half an inch but I'm trimming something at relaxer time. Im paranoid about weak ends so I haaaaaaave to take a little off.   #StrongEndsEqualBetterRetention



I'm the same way. Even if it's just the tippy tips.


----------



## sunnieb

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Am I the only one that trim at every relaxer even if I don't need it? I don't care if it's less than a half an inch but I'm trimming something at relaxer time. Im paranoid about weak ends so I haaaaaaave to take a little off.
> 
> #StrongEndsEqualBetterRetention



Yep, I trim every relaxer without fail.


----------



## Evolving78

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Am I the only one that trim at every relaxer even if I don't need it? I don't care if it's less than a half an inch but I'm trimming something at relaxer time. Im paranoid about weak ends so I haaaaaaave to take a little off.   #StrongEndsEqualBetterRetention


  I'm a trimming maniac so I joined 6 month no cutting challenge.


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Am I the only one that trim at every relaxer even if I don't need it? I don't care if it's less than a half an inch but I'm trimming something at relaxer time. Im paranoid about weak ends so I haaaaaaave to take a little off.
> 
> #StrongEndsEqualBetterRetention



No, I dust every three months no matter what


----------



## mochalocks

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Am I the only one that trim at every relaxer even if I don't need it? I don't care if it's less than a half an inch but I'm trimming something at relaxer time. Im paranoid about weak ends so I haaaaaaave to take a little off.   #StrongEndsEqualBetterRetention


    I trim every other month.  Now, I feel like cutting it again to the length I had it a few months ago.  And to think when she first did I hated it, now I want to cut it again.


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz, I use to trim at every relaxer or every other relaxer and got out of the habit. I'm definitely returning to that interval. It works much better and I retained a lot more in the long run because the ends didn't have time to age and cause issue.


----------



## iLurk

I'm trying to incorporate more trimming into my regime. I wasnt doing it at first cause I was scared that I might cut too much off.

I'm thinking about  blogging since I am now attempting my longest stretch ever and want to keep records since I really never believe my hair is growing. I used to avoid length checks cause i didn't want to drive myself crazy but now it seems lack of length checks is having that effect on me.


----------



## Babygrowth

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Am I the only one that trim at every relaxer even if I don't need it? I don't care if it's less than a half an inch but I'm trimming something at relaxer time. Im paranoid about weak ends so I haaaaaaave to take a little off.
> 
> #StrongEndsEqualBetterRetention



I used to then I switched to every 8-10 weeks following the lunar calendar. Now I'm in a no cut challenge.


----------



## danysedai

I woke this morning to snow  and will stay home and color my hair, DC etc. I also want to be brave and cut about 3/4 inches off. The last inches are thin from a corrective relaxer last year. I've been cutting my ends little by little from beyond MBL to BSL. Cutting the last inches would bring me back to APL all around but would be left with the thicker texlaxed ends.

My hair looks good when I rollerset/wrap or flat iron but I know what the ends look like when wet and I think I'm having issues with shedding and my hair misbehaving because of those last inches. When I do a bun without a hair elastic (just twisting my hair and wrapping it around itself) the very thin ends that go under the bun break my heart. 

So cut now or cut little by little?

If anyone would like to offer advise please do. The scissors are calling my name


----------



## Guinan

danysedai said:


> I woke this morning to snow  and will stay home and color my hair, DC etc. I also want to be brave and cut about 3/4 inches off. The last inches are thin from a corrective relaxer last year. I've been cutting my ends little by little from beyond MBL to BSL. Cutting the last inches would bring me back to APL all around but would be left with the thicker texlaxed ends.
> 
> My hair looks good when I rollerset/wrap or flat iron but I know what the ends look like when wet and I think I'm having issues with shedding and my hair misbehaving because of those last inches. When I do a bun without a hair elastic (just twisting my hair and wrapping it around itself) the very thin ends that go under the bun break my heart.
> 
> So cut now or cut little by little?
> 
> If anyone would like to offer advise please do. The scissors are calling my name


 
I say cut now if the ends are or may cause you a set back. If not, then just trim little by little.


----------



## divachyk

danysedai I've done both in the past, cut at once and little by little. Cutting all at once has proven to be the best option for me. It removes all damage and sets me back on track. The little by little is less tramatic but my hair never seems to get healthy when trimming little by little. Almost like the damage keeps traveling up the strand.


----------



## Saludable84

danysedai

I'd recommend cutting them at once if you can deal with it. I've done both. I like both. But at some point, I wind up giving in and just do the chop. Even when you don't want to chop, just knowing you need to make me feel better about taking it all off.


----------



## danysedai

Thanks divachyk and Saludable84. I will show pictures tomorrow, wish me luck! I think it's best to cut and take care of my hair and ends, I will be back to BSL before I know it.


----------



## Evolving78

I am 2 weeks posts and my hair is starting to get thick again! I think the castor oil is making that possible. I have been pre pooing with it, and been doing scalp massages. Plus I wash my hair every few days.


----------



## flyygirlll2

shortdub78 said:


> I am 2 weeks posts and my hair is starting to get thick again! I think the castor oil is making that possible. I have been pre pooing with it, and been doing scalp massages. Plus I wash my hair every few days.



That is very good to hear. Keep doing what you're doing 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

flyygirlll2 said:


> That is very good to hear. Keep doing what you're doing   Sent from my iPad using LHCF


  thanks! I'm not complaining, but I'm not ready for thickness and growth just yet! Lol I mean I just texlaxed my hair! I planned on waiting until February to touch up, but it may have to be January.


----------



## divachyk

I'm 18 weeks post and would really love to make it to 24. I'm wear wigs so I think I can make it. That is, if wash days don't become any more hectic than what they already are.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> I'm 18 weeks post and would really love to make it to 24. I'm wear wigs so I think I can make it. That is, if wash days don't become any more hectic than what they already are.



I'm sure your happy to have made it this far. That's really good. My goal in the new year is to relax anytime after 16 weeks.


----------



## brownb83

Cut all those horrible double processed ends off. Hovering right at shoulder lenth because of it 

Lesson learned.


----------



## greenandchic

shortdub78 said:


> I am 2 weeks posts and my hair is starting to get thick again! I think the castor oil is making that possible. I have been pre pooing with it, and been doing scalp massages. Plus I wash my hair every few days.



Do you use "regular" castor oil or JBCO?


----------



## SuchaLady

I need some newgrowth so bad. I can't deal with this 3 week post hair


----------



## Babygrowth

I want to relax sooooo bad but then I started thinking about how the heck am I going to style this SL hair. I'm tempted to keep stretching now until December although that may not make much difference.


----------



## Saludable84

Babygrowth said:


> I want to relax sooooo bad but then I started thinking about how the heck am I going to style this SL hair. I'm tempted to keep stretching now until December although that may not make much difference.



It might not but then again it just might. You've been doing good this far, just start the year off with a fresh relaxer.


----------



## Saludable84

So I used Joico last week under the dryer for 15 minutes and this week just in the shower for 5 minutes. I notice no difference, but I still like it.


----------



## Babygrowth

Saludable84 said:


> It might not but then again it just might. You've been doing good this far, just start the year off with a fresh relaxer.



You're right. I guess it's time to get on my divachyk shiznick and buy 2 wigs.


----------



## divachyk

Babygrowth said:


> You're right. I guess it's time to get on my divachyk shiznick and buy 2 wigs.



Saludable84, thank you! Yes, I'm so happy I've made it this far. I'm really having to pinch myself because 18 weeks is unheard of for me. 

Babygrowth, wigs are so amazing now that I'm over the wig phobia. IDareT'sHair told me to own it and that's what I'm doing. Go 'head and get you a few. I'm telling you, once you get one or two, you'll be looking for three or four. It's addicting, I tell you.


----------



## Evolving78

greenandchic said:


> Do you use "regular" castor oil or JBCO?


  I used jbco. It is dark golden in color and not as strong or dark as the extra jbco.


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> I want to relax sooooo bad but then I started thinking about how the heck am I going to style this SL hair. I'm tempted to keep stretching now until December although that may not make much difference.


  I'm SL and I bun or pin my hair up with some type of cute hair clip. I use Bobbie pins on the sides to keep that hair down and neat. Check out Simply-Sandra on YouTube. She started out with neck length hair and has tutorials on different hairstyles.


----------



## Babygrowth

shortdub78 said:


> I'm SL and I bun or pin my hair up with some type of cute hair clip. I use Bobbie pins on the sides to keep that hair down and neat. Check out Simply-Sandra on YouTube. She started out with neck length hair and has tutorials on different hairstyles.



I will try it. Do you have any pics of your buns? I have medium density so I don't want know puny bun! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> I will try it. Do you have any pics of your buns? I have medium density so I don't want know puny bun! Lol


  girl I cover mine or disguise them with bun hair nets, flowers, etc


----------



## Babygrowth

shortdub78 awesome YouTube recommendation! My hair looks exactly like hers!


----------



## Evolving78

So I'm on this unofficial personal castor oil challenge. I just massaged my scalp. I won't use any tomorrow or on wash day. I think I said this already but in starting to do the cowashing thing every other wash. I really wanna by APL without having to trim a ton. I'm following Kim Holden on YouTube! I really like her yt personality and I like her hair! I've been on a hunt to find relatable relaxed heads on YouTube that have videos that have documented their shorter lengths.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk good thing I learned how to do that French twist bun. I deep conditioned late last night and didn't feel like waiting for my hair to air dry all the way. This is what I'm working with this morning. Definitely bunning this up!



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## danysedai

So, I cut my hair. I cut about 4 inches. Much shorter now but in love with it again. My ends look super thick and blunt, I can detangle better and the curls from a roller set lay so much better, I can still do a bun. I should have done this long time ago

I will take care of my ends more now, I hope to regain the length I lost by June/July next year.


----------



## NGraceO

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Saludable84

danysedai

Still beautiful. And your hair too lol. So thick and luscious. I love healthy ends. 

I don't see shorter hair, I just see healthy hair.


----------



## Guinan

danysedai said:


> So, I cut my hair. I cut about 4 inches. Much shorter now but in love with it again. My ends look super thick and blunt, I can detangle better and the curls from a roller set lay so much better, I can still do a bun. I should have done this long time ago
> 
> I will take care of my ends more now, I hope to regain the length I lost by June/July next year.



You and ur hair look beautiful! !!


----------



## kikisf

danysedai Beautiful thicks ends!! and I love the bangs. i keep going back and forth about bangs. i miss having them but they are such a pain to grow out.


----------



## divachyk

danysedai...you and your hair  GORG!


----------



## mz.rae

Ok so I am scheduled to get a virgin relaxer December 13th. I'm throwing in the towel on natural hair. Anyway this time around when I get a relaxer it will be a double process as I already have color in my hair. Are there any tips for taking care of both colored treated and relaxed hair?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

mz.rae said:


> Ok so I am scheduled to get a virgin relaxer December 13th. I'm throwing in the towel on natural hair. Anyway this time around when I get a relaxer it will be a double process as I already have color in my hair. Are there any tips for taking care of both colored treated and relaxed hair?



My hair is bleached (the top & sides), and texlaxed so I suggest you do a protein treatment a week before and the day of the actual relaxer. Otherwise, deep condition and moisturize like your life depends on it. I strongly suggest you do a strand test after you do each process. I did a big no-no, I bleached first, then I texlaxed 2 weeks later. Jesus was with me lol, because I didn't lose much hair. May I ask if you are self-relaxing or going to a salon?


----------



## SuchaLady

Omg I need some newgrowth. I can't deal; this 3 week post hair is pathetic.


----------



## Saludable84

mz.rae said:


> Ok so I am scheduled to get a virgin relaxer December 13th. I'm throwing in the towel on natural hair. Anyway this time around when I get a relaxer it will be a double process as I already have color in my hair. Are there any tips for taking care of both colored treated and relaxed hair?



Be sure to use a mild relaxer.


----------



## flyygirlll2

danysedai it looks beautiful and healthy.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> Omg I need some newgrowth. I can't deal; this 3 week post hair is pathetic.


  be careful what you ask for! Lol I welcome new growth only if it is manageble.


----------



## iLurk

are there any threads with relaxed hair porn by any chance?


----------



## mz.rae

whosthatcurl said:


> My hair is bleached (the top & sides), and texlaxed so I suggest you do a protein treatment a week before and the day of the actual relaxer. Otherwise, deep condition and moisturize like your life depends on it. I strongly suggest you do a strand test after you do each process. I did a big no-no, I bleached first, then I texlaxed 2 weeks later. Jesus was with me lol, because I didn't lose much hair. May I ask if you are self-relaxing or going to a salon?



Thank you for the tips! And I am going to the salon. I told the stylist that I didn't want my hair relaxed bone straight because I still want some texture left. I got my hair colored in August, but no bleach was used during the process.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

mz.rae said:


> Thank you for the tips! And I am going to the salon. I told the stylist that I didn't want my hair relaxed bone straight because I still want some texture left. I got my hair colored in August, but no bleach was used during the process.



You're welcome! Here's to hoping you have an awesome salon experience.


----------



## Evolving78

Ok I have come to the final conclusion that cowashing is not for me as a relaxed head! My hair always feels rough and coated! I cannot use cleansing conditioners. I have tried expensive to down right cheap! Shampoos are my friend. No sulfate, low sulfate, sulfate, it all works for me! I just tried to cowash my hair tonight and it was a fail! I'm so glad I had some shampoo sitting on the bathtub! And I'm going to stick to my schedule of 2x a week unless my hair is begging to be cleansed.


----------



## greenandchic

iLurk said:


> are there any threads with relaxed hair porn by any chance?



I haven't seen much - only in individual threads.


----------



## Rnjones

shortdub78 said:


> Ok I have come to the final conclusion that cowashing is not for me as a relaxed head! My hair always feels rough and coated! I cannot use cleansing conditioners. I have tried expensive to down right cheap! Shampoos are my friend. No sulfate, low sulfate, sulfate, it all works for me! I just tried to cowash my hair tonight and it was a fail! I'm so glad I had some shampoo sitting on the bathtub! And I'm going to stick to my schedule of 2x a week unless my hair is begging to be cleansed.



I feel the same about cleansing conditioners. My hair hates them. My hair feels good when the product is in but stripped after rinsing

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic

Rnjones said:


> I feel the same about cleansing conditioners. My hair hates them. My hair feels good when the product is in but stripped after rinsing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



shortdub78

The only cleansing conditioner that works for me is Naturally Silk Elements Moisturizing Shampoo (looks like a hair masque but it foams), but I have to alternate with a shampoo or my hair will feel dry and coated.


----------



## missyrayne19

Thinking of doing a hard protein soon. Like either this wash week or next. Haven't really done one in months. I don't think my hair necessarily _needs_ it but I've noticed that no matter how much protein I give my hair, it always seems to soak it up like a sponge. That and my hair seems to thrive better when I throw some hard protein it's way every once in a while.

ETA: I'd use the 2 step by Aphogee in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Babygrowth

Time to Clarify and protein. I can't wait to try this Redken Extreme SB plus! Took out my crochet install so she needs some serious tlc.


----------



## NGraceO

Babygrowth said:


> Time to Clarify and protein. I can't wait to try this Redken Extreme SB plus! Took out my crochet install so she needs some serious tlc.




That stuff is everything! I hope you like it!!


----------



## PureSilver

I am having second thoughts about relaxing in December. Maybe i should buy a wig and slap it on till next year.


----------



## nerdography

I decided to transition back to natural, but I'm done. I'm relaxing over my Thanksgiving break. I need to find a super relaxer. Normal isn't strong enough.


----------



## divachyk

Wigs have been so great for my stretch! Tis all.


----------



## greenandchic

Last night I air dried in two bantu knots with a generous amount of grape seed oil and my hair came out smooth, shiny and bouncy but not greasy.  I forgot how much I love GSO!


----------



## Babygrowth

NGraceO said:


> That stuff is everything! I hope you like it!!



OMG! My hair was on a different level with this product. Speechless!!!


----------



## Babygrowth

That clarifying shampoo has my ng extra tangle-y. Thank God I learned patience because me two years ago would've ripped thru that ish or cut it out.


----------



## divachyk

greenandchic said:


> Last night I air dried in two bantu knots with a generous amount of grape seed oil and my hair came out smooth, shiny and bouncy but not greasy.  I forgot how much I love GSO!



greenandchic GSO is too light for my hair. I have to mix GSO with a heavier oil to seal. Glad your hair loved it.


----------



## NGraceO

Babygrowth said:


> OMG! My hair was on a different level with this product. Speechless!!!




Yessssssssss!!!! I feel that way every time I use it!!


----------



## brownb83

Went to Marshalls and they were out .of Joico every thing else was garbage.


----------



## Babygrowth

NGraceO said:


> Yessssssssss!!!! I feel that way every time I use it!!



How often do you use it? I think for me its heavy so every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## NGraceO

Babygrowth said:


> How often do you use it? I think for me its heavy so every 4-6 weeks.



I use it everytime I wash....unless I'm doing a hard protein treatment. At one point, I was washing weekly, and  therefore used it weekly. Now, I'm a biweekly washer. My hair loooooves protein. I always follow it with my fav moisturizing dc.


----------



## Babygrowth

NGraceO said:


> I use it everytime I wash....unless I'm doing a hard protein treatment. At one point, I was washing weekly, and  therefore used it weekly. Now, I'm a biweekly washer. My hair loooooves protein. I always follow it with my fav moisturizing dc.



Man its totally a game changer! I can't wait to try it again!


----------



## bahamababe242

I feel safe in here lol
Going to end this superlongstretch almosttransition shortly lol


----------



## Evolving78

bahamababe242 said:


> I feel safe in here lol Going to end this superlongstretch almosttransition shortly lol


  if that is your hair in your avi, please post some pics when you do! Need some more hair porn! Lol


----------



## Rnjones

Today I went from scraggly below MBL to just above BSL but what a difference a nice blunt even cut makes. Not even mad

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Is it bad that I have no desire to ever wear my real hair again (ok maybe that's an exaggeration but...you get my point)? 

I swear, my life has taken a turn for the better since wearing wigs --

My evenings and weekends are now my own
I'm no longer a slave to hair
My hair is well protected and feels awesomely moisturized
Wash days are so simple since I wash, condition & return to braids 
The amount of attention & compliments since wearing wigs is insane! 
Wigs are giving me life. 
I'm enjoying hair again since I'm changing up styles & looking like fiyah!

Beamodel Babygrowth EnExitStageLeft NGraceO and any others...I'm sure ya'll would agree...yes?


----------



## mshoneyfly

divachyk said:


> Is it bad that I have no desire to ever wear my real hair again (ok maybe that's an exaggeration but...you get my point)?  I swear, my life has taken a turn for the better since wearing wigs --  My evenings and weekends are now my own I'm no longer a slave to hair My hair is well protected and feels awesomely moisturized Wash days are so simple since I wash, condition & return to braids The amount of attention & compliments since wearing wigs is insane! Wigs are giving me life. I'm enjoying hair again since I'm changing up styles & looking like fiyah!  Beamodel Babygrowth EnExitStageLeft NGraceO and any others...I'm sure ya'll would agree...yes?



divachyk
Hey Girl!
Im lovin this wig life!  Its so cold here now and all I could think the other day is that Im glad my hair is protected.  I have about 8 synthetic wigs and I change up every few days. Ive learned to maintain them and keep 'em looking fresh so Im happy. I'm getting lots of compliments too.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## xu93texas

divachyk said:


> Is it bad that I have no desire to ever wear my real hair again (ok maybe that's an exaggeration but...you get my point)?  I swear, my life has taken a turn for the better since wearing wigs --  My evenings and weekends are now my own I'm no longer a slave to hair My hair is well protected and feels awesomely moisturized Wash days are so simple since I wash, condition & return to braids The amount of attention & compliments since wearing wigs is insane! Wigs are giving me life. I'm enjoying hair again since I'm changing up styles & looking like fiyah!  Beamodel Babygrowth EnExitStageLeft NGraceO and any others...I'm sure ya'll would agree...yes?



Definitely, I would agree to this! I've been wearing wigs for so long. The only downside is that they become a crutch and I'm lazy and hardly wear my hair out.


----------



## NGraceO

divachyk said:


> Is it bad that I have no desire to ever wear my real hair again (ok maybe that's an exaggeration but...you get my point)?  I swear, my life has taken a turn for the better since wearing wigs --  My evenings and weekends are now my own I'm no longer a slave to hair My hair is well protected and feels awesomely moisturized Wash days are so simple since I wash, condition & return to braids The amount of attention & compliments since wearing wigs is insane! Wigs are giving me life. I'm enjoying hair again since I'm changing up styles & looking like fiyah!  Beamodel Babygrowth EnExitStageLeft NGraceO and any others...I'm sure ya'll would agree...yes?




LOL! I'd say this wig journey has taken my hair apathy to a different level. I'm not sure if that is a good thing or not


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Is it bad that I have no desire to ever wear my real hair again (ok maybe that's an exaggeration but...you get my point)?  I swear, my life has taken a turn for the better since wearing wigs --  My evenings and weekends are now my own I'm no longer a slave to hair My hair is well protected and feels awesomely moisturized Wash days are so simple since I wash, condition & return to braids The amount of attention & compliments since wearing wigs is insane! Wigs are giving me life. I'm enjoying hair again since I'm changing up styles & looking like fiyah!  Beamodel Babygrowth EnExitStageLeft NGraceO and any others...I'm sure ya'll would agree...yes?



divachyk 

Yes! I love my hair but I've become so lazy with it. Wigs to the rescue


----------



## divachyk

mshoneyfly, I was out with girlfriends last night and it was very chilly! It felt great not having to hide under a beanie because I'm trying to protect my hair. Instead, I let my wig blow & swang in the wind with pride. I was able to keep it cute the entire time! Now that's dope.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

divachyk

YASSSSSSSS HUNTI!

I went to a party this weekend and was able to dance for hours without worrying about how I was going to re-stretch my hair later. 

Badadadadaaaaaaaaaa #I'mLovinIt


----------



## Evolving78

I'm not where you ladies are yet!


----------



## divachyk

Get like us shortdub78 -- join the partaaaay


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Yasssss, I'm surely leaning on my wigs this winter. Ain't nobody got time for Chicago's winter.


----------



## Babygrowth

Girl... divachyk its like my alter ego comes out when I place on a wig! And my hair can just chill.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Yasssss! I am definitely leaning on my "girlfriends" this winter. Ain't nobody got time for Chicago's winter and frozen, crunchy hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sorry for the double post, my phone is acting a butt.


----------



## divachyk

We straight wigging it like a bawse!!! Go ladies!!!


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Get like us shortdub78 -- join the partaaaay


  i still have HIH disease! And I haven't figured out how to braid and my ends don't dry out.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> Yasssss, I'm surely leaning on my wigs this winter. Ain't nobody got time for Chicago's winter.


  I'm with you on that! The temp dropped so sudden!


----------



## SuchaLady

I knew you'd get here eventually  Continue to drink the juice  




divachyk said:


> * Is it bad that I have no desire to ever wear my real hair again* (ok maybe that's an exaggeration but...you get my point)?
> 
> I swear, my life has taken a turn for the better since wearing wigs --
> 
> My evenings and weekends are now my own
> I'm no longer a slave to hair
> My hair is well protected and feels awesomely moisturized
> Wash days are so simple since I wash, condition & return to braids
> The amount of attention & compliments since wearing wigs is insane!
> Wigs are giving me life.
> I'm enjoying hair again since I'm changing up styles & looking like fiyah!
> 
> Beamodel Babygrowth EnExitStageLeft NGraceO and any others...I'm sure ya'll would agree...yes?


----------



## sunnieb

Ya'll need to start a Relaxed Hair wig thread and really get it going!


----------



## cherryhair123

Don't like wigs at all  they age me


----------



## SuchaLady

You havent found the right one. A *good* wig will look like a) your hair or b) a well done sew in. 




cherryhair123 said:


> Don't like wigs at all  they age me


----------



## SuchaLady

Thats a really good idea. We gotta make sure to put relaxed in the title 



sunnieb said:


> Ya'll need to start a Relaxed Hair wig thread and really get it going!


----------



## SuchaLady

Truth be told I would hide my hair way more often if it didnt call for blending my hair with my weave


----------



## Beamodel

SuchaLady said:


> Truth be told I would hide my hair way more often if it didnt call for blending my hair with my weave



I was worried about that too. I have henna in my hair so I just bought me a full wig that way I don't have to worry about blending my hair with it.


----------



## SuchaLady

Ive never seen a full wig I would be okay with wearing. The straight across bangs are cute but I have a two head so that wouldnt work 




Beamodel said:


> I was worried about that too. I have henna in my hair so I just bought me a full wig that way I don't have to worry about blending my hair with it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

shortdub78

Try celies and use a heavy butter to seal your ends. This is what i'm doing and its been keeping them nice and supple.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> i still have HIH disease! And I haven't figured out how to braid and my ends don't dry out.



I'm not sure if you're going to like this method but I twist the last inch (I'm a 4 year natural turned texlaxer) and spray it with aloe vera juice/filtered water, oil, butter and a tiny bit of the blue colored Blue Magic grease (omit the grease if you'd like). Sistawithrealhair on YouTube uses the Saran Wrap method to keep her ends from drying out.


----------



## NGraceO

Babygrowth said:


> Girl... divachyk its like my alter ego comes out when I place on a wig! And my hair can just chill.




Same here! ESP when I'm rocking my "Kim K" layered one. Can't tell me nothing!


----------



## NGraceO

SuchaLady said:


> You havent found the right one. A *good* wig will look like a) your hair or b) a well done sew in.


   Praise.


----------



## divachyk

cherryhair123 the right wig will have folks telling you how young you look.

SuchaLady I'm drinking the juice!  I'm learning how not to blend my half wigs. I'm pulling it all the way to the front as much as possible.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm in a hair rut. I trimmed my hair again today, I also trimmed it last week and a few weeks before that I've noticed that I have mid- shaft splits among other types of splits and it's driving me insane. I don't know what the culprit is which is the worse part. I've cut about 2 inches off so far and had to stop my scissor happy self from cutting my hair to SL out of aggravation.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> I'm not sure if you're going to like this method but I twist the last inch (I'm a 4 year natural turned texlaxer) and spray it with aloe vera juice/filtered water, oil, butter and a tiny bit of the blue colored Blue Magic grease (omit the grease if you'd like). Sistawithrealhair on YouTube uses the Saran Wrap method to keep her ends from drying out.


  I will try using qhemet's heavy cream. I can't do butter. Or the only butter I can do is qhemet's twisting butter.


----------



## Evolving78

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shortdub78  Try celies and use a heavy butter to seal your ends. This is what i'm doing and its been keeping them nice and supple.


  I will try some heavy cream I have. Do you ladies take down, moisturize, and seal? Or just do it once until wash day?


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> Ive never seen a full wig I would be okay with wearing. The straight across bangs are cute but I have a two head so that wouldnt work


  I wear short pixie cut wigs. Other wigs makes me look like lil Kim or somebody from Motown 1960!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I will try using qhemet's heavy cream. I can't do butter. Or the only butter I can do is qhemet's twisting butter.


Wonderful! Do what ever works


----------



## Babygrowth

shortdub78

If I wasn't cowashing every 2 days as an experiment I would just m/s 2-3x per week and heavy seal each time. In the braids. Rebraid only on shampoo wash day.


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> shortdub78  If I wasn't cowashing every 2 days as an experiment I would just m/s 2-3x per week and heavy seal each time. In the braids. Rebraid only on shampoo wash day.


  I wash my hair twice a week, so would I just wash, moisturize, heavy seal, and don't take down until Wed? Then do the same, but take down once to re moisturize, etc...?


----------



## Evolving78

shortdub78 said:


> I wash my hair twice a week, so would I just wash, moisturize, heavy seal, and don't take down until Wed? Then do the same, but take down once to re moisturize, etc...?


  right now I am just bunning, using a satin scrunchie or a clip. If I go out to dinner or something, I will put my wig on. That's why I'm looking for some black satin scrunchies. I have a couple of colored ones. My ends don't dry out with those. I usually use spin pins, but I want my ends totally covered.


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm in a hair rut. I trimmed my hair again today, I also trimmed it last week and a few weeks before that I've noticed that I have mid- shaft splits among other types of splits and it's driving me insane. I don't know what the culprit is which is the worse part. I've cut about 2 inches off so far and had to stop my scissor happy self from cutting my hair to SL out of aggravation.



flyygirlll2, I'm sorry about this. I understand the frustration all too well because that's my hair exactly. I comb gently, use seamless combs yet I'm still battling. Using ceramides didn't help either. I believe my cuticles are just weak from chemicals and it's caught up with me. I've trimmed and chopped but more popped up. Quite discouraging. 

Komaza advised using protein after a hair cut to seal the cuticle. They also advised dusting with every relaxer to keep the ends healthy. Lastly, they advised trimming and protein will correct this over time. *shrugs*

My ends seem healthier now that I'm wearing wigs. I'm certain it's the less manipulation and environment exposure that's helping.


----------



## Evolving78

Wanted to show you ladies a pic of the type of breakage I experience when I have too much product in my hair or when it's dry.     This is when I tug at my hair to remove shed hairs  from the ends. My hair isn't straightened either. Is this bad?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub, that is a total bummer. Why do hair have to be such divas sometimes?


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> shortdub, that is a total bummer. Why do hair have to be such divas sometimes?


  I'm being a diva? Lol are you saying my breakage isn't that bad and I'm tripping? Please help me understand!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I'm being a diva? Lol are you saying my breakage isn't that bad and I'm tripping? Please help me understand!



shortdub78 No, no, no, you are not being a diva, my apologies for the miscommunication. I was saying why do hair have to be a diva (cause breakage, etc). For example, my scalp likes air and my hair doesn't like to be manipulated that's why I call it a diva lol. I didn't mean you were a diva for the breakage.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> shortdub78 No, no, no, you are not being a diva, my apologies for the miscommunication. I was saying why do hair have to be a diva (cause breakage, etc). For example, my scalp likes air and my hair doesn't like to be manipulated that's why I call it a diva lol. I didn't mean you were a diva for the breakage.


  I understand! Lol


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> flyygirlll2, I'm sorry about this. I understand the frustration all too well because that's my hair exactly. I comb gently, use seamless combs yet I'm still battling. Using ceramides didn't help either. I believe my cuticles are just weak from chemicals and it's caught up with me. I've trimmed and chopped but more popped up. Quite discouraging.  Komaza advised using protein after a hair cut to seal the cuticle. They also advised dusting with every relaxer to keep the ends healthy. Lastly, they advised trimming and protein will correct this over time. *shrugs*  My ends seem healthier now that I'm wearing wigs. I'm certain it's the less manipulation and environment exposure that's helping.



How you wet detangle can have a bit to do with it as well.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> flyygirlll2, I'm sorry about this. I understand the frustration all too well because that's my hair exactly. I comb gently, use seamless combs yet I'm still battling. Using ceramides didn't help either. I believe my cuticles are just weak from chemicals and it's caught up with me. I've trimmed and chopped but more popped up. Quite discouraging.  Komaza advised using protein after a hair cut to seal the cuticle. They also advised dusting with every relaxer to keep the ends healthy. Lastly, they advised trimming and protein will correct this over time. *shrugs*  My ends seem healthier now that I'm wearing wigs. I'm certain it's the less manipulation and environment exposure that's helping.



The only place I've encountered splits has been my nape, I've never had this issue with the rest of my hair like this.  I use seamless combs  and for the most part I finger detangle. Le sigh.  I did do a protein treatment on wash day before I trimmed. I will use Organix Anti-Breakage Coconut Milk and a heavy butter on my ends. At this point I'm just going to trim away the damage little by little. I might just look into getting a wig and call it a day cause I'm just too frustrated with my hair.  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth

shortdub78 said:


> I wash my hair twice a week, so would I just wash, moisturize, heavy seal, and don't take down until Wed? Then do the same, but take down once to re moisturize, etc...?



Yes. Like if you wash Sunday and Wednesday I would take down every Wednesday but on Sunday do everything in braids.


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> The only place I've encountered splits has been my nape, I've never had this issue with the rest of my hair like this.  I use seamless combs  and for the most part I finger detangle. Le sigh.  I did do a protein treatment on wash day before I trimmed. I will use Organix Anti-Breakage Coconut Milk and a heavy butter on my ends. At this point I'm just going to trim away the damage little by little. I might just look into getting a wig and call it a day cause I'm just too frustrated with my hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



flyygirlll2, I needed a break from my hair. As I do my braids take down, my ends aren't looking nearly as bad as what they use to be. On the surface, it's definitely seeming like it's helping. I never had this issue either so I'm thinking it's something other than technique Salduable84. Would you agree split ends should have presented itself before now if I was improperly wet detangling? I'm not saying I'm a perfect detangler, I'm just thinking it's something different seeing how splits is a 2014 problem. I could be wrong though.



shortdub78 said:


> I wash my hair twice a week, so would I just wash, moisturize, heavy seal, and don't take down until Wed? Then do the same, but take down once to re moisturize, etc...?





Babygrowth said:


> Yes. Like if you wash Sunday and Wednesday I would take down every Wednesday but on Sunday do everything in braids.



shortdub78 Babygrowth, y'all can tell me to get out grown folks business if need be  because I know I'm seeing my way in convo that doesn't pertain to me.  But, are y'all talking about washing and leaving braids without detangling on the 2nd wash day?


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk I just ask because that was my issue a while back. I was not detangling properly and it took a while for the splits up shaft to show. So if they are midway up, depending on the length (and you have long hair) it could take a while to present itself. 

My issue was improper detangling, COwashing and air drying. So it took a while for it to grow out. Close to about a year. 

Just a thought. 

The natural maven, who I rarely read these days, had an article on it.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk

Just get to the solution of the problem now. I leant a lot from you. You've been thriving well since the Komaza analysis and the wigging so I would like to see you solve these problems now so they don't bum you out later.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Saludable84 may I ask why you hardly read the Natural Maven


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Saludable84 May I ask why you hardly read the Natural Maven?


----------



## flyygirlll2

DivaChyck hmmmm I'm not sure since I mainly detangle while in the shower loaded with conditioner. I try my best to detangle as gently as possible and not rush through. I went back to air drying this last wash and it was a mess. I guess I'll just go back to roller setting like I've done years back without issues. I was just looking to cut down on manipulation to see if that's the cause but air drying is a no go for my hair right now. I just bought the Tammy wig in the correct color this time lol so I can just leave my hair alone and see if that helps. This is a big deal for me cause I'm not a wig/ weave person but I need a break from my hair.  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

whosthatcurl said:


> Saludable84 may I ask why you hardly read the Natural Maven



I used to like her a lot and found her very informative but after a while she seemed so condescending. I really like her blog, still do, but I try not to read her comments sections. The way you respond to comments determines if I will read your blog or not and I didn't care for how she spoke to people sometimes.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Saludable84 True.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84, ahhhh thanks homie and likewise -- you've helped me also!  

Now that I'm in wigs, my ends are rarely an issue when I'm going about my take down and re-braid. I still S&D as I go about my process but the amount of splits are like way, way low. *knock on wood* I've been tension blow drying vs. straight air drying so that is also helping, I'm sure. I changed up a number of things so really, it's hard to say what was the turning point --

stretching my relaxer 
more protein
S&D more often
protective styling / low manipulation
etc


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> DivaChyck hmmmm I'm not sure since I mainly detangle while in the shower loaded with conditioner. I try my best to detangle as gently as possible and not rush through. I went back to air drying this last wash and it was a mess. I guess I'll just go back to roller setting like I've done years back without issues. I was just looking to cut down on manipulation to see if that's the cause but air drying is a no go for my hair right now. I just bought the Tammy wig in the correct color this time lol so I can just leave my hair alone and see if that helps. This is a big deal for me cause I'm not a wig/ weave person but I need a break from my hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I'm loving Tammy. I wear her like every day flyygirlll2. I'm sure you'll love her too. My hair is loving tension blow drying. Regular air drying was hit or miss. Your hair should respond favorably to roller setting. 

I've worn wigs before and have even done braids with extensions. I've never wore wigs to work but now that I am, I'm loving it. So many compliments.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> flyygirlll2, I needed a break from my hair. As I do my braids take down, my ends aren't looking nearly as bad as what they use to be. On the surface, it's definitely seeming like it's helping. I never had this issue either so I'm thinking it's something other than technique Salduable84. Would you agree split ends should have presented itself before now if I was improperly wet detangling? I'm not saying I'm a perfect detangler, I'm just thinking it's something different seeing how splits is a 2014 problem. I could be wrong though.  shortdub78 Babygrowth, y'all can tell me to get out grown folks business if need be  because I know I'm seeing my way in convo that doesn't pertain to me.  But, are y'all talking about washing and leaving braids without detangling on the 2nd wash day?


  I mean take down and m&s daily?


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk shortdub78 the 2nd wash day I leave the braids in.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Saludable84, ahhhh thanks homie and likewise -- you've helped me also!   Now that I'm in wigs, my ends are rarely an issue when I'm going about my take down and re-braid. I still S&D as I go about my process but the amount of splits are like way, way low. *knock on wood* I've been tension blow drying vs. straight air drying so that is also helping, I'm sure. I changed up a number of things so really, it's hard to say what was the turning point --  stretching my relaxer more protein S&D more often protective styling / low manipulation etc



More than likely it's a bit of everything.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84, I def agree. 

Babygrowth, I'm so impressed that your hair doesn't loc or matte at the line of demarcation.

shortdub78, I take my braids down every few days, finger detangle/de-shed, moisturize and rebraid.


----------



## missyrayne19

Soooo I was going to post a picture comparing the flat ironed section of my hair to the non-flat ironed/non-stretched/just simple air drying side of my hair but I can't. Turns out I deleted it on accident and didn't even realize it 'til now smh lol


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> I'm loving Tammy. I wear her like every day flyygirlll2. I'm sure you'll love her too. My hair is loving tension blow drying. Regular air drying was hit or miss. Your hair should respond favorably to roller setting.  I've worn wigs before and have even done braids with extensions. I've never wore wigs to work but now that I am, I'm loving it. So many compliments.



I did use tension blow dry about a month ago but I used the Denman brush which could have caused the splits too now that I'm thinking about it. I also did flat iron more this year and I'm not one to use direct heat hardly. Sorry I'm thinking out loud  but this year has been a difficult one for me and my hair is showing it now ( well at least in my eyes cause others think it looks fine). 

I'm really thinking about getting the Komaza Analysis now. I'm at an unhappy place with my hair and it shouldn't be that way.


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2, we are harder on ourselves than others. Are you able to visit mom a few times to let her get your hair back on track? I don't mind you thinking out loud. I've had a run in with split ends before but it was definitely mechanical damage -- denman and tangle teezer. It took a good year to resolve that damage. I trimmed and chopped and trimmed and chopped until all splits were gone.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

flyygirlll2 I'm sad that it was a rough year for you and your hair suffered. I'm here with you and for you. All we can do is take it one day at a time. At least you recognized your hair is suffering. And this is one of the best places to think out loud. These ladies have some knowledge AND encouraging words. This isn't Allstate, but you're in good hands


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> flyygirlll2, we are harder on ourselves than others. Are you able to visit mom a few times to let her get your hair back on track? I don't mind you thinking out loud. I've had a run in with split ends before but it was definitely mechanical damage -- denman and tangle teezer. It took a good year to resolve that damage. I trimmed and chopped and trimmed and chopped until all splits were gone.



I wanted to go visit her for Christmas but doesn't look like that's going to happen. She will be coming up to visit around March or April of next year cause my SIL is due to have her baby around that time. All I've done this year is trim but the mandatory positive here is that my hair grows well and sometimes quickly so growth is not an issue. My husband thinks I should go back to the salon... I had to side eye him cause that could only make things worse and I'm not about to let just anyone touch my hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

whosthatcurl said:


> flyygirlll2 I'm sad that it was a rough year for you and your hair suffered. I'm here with you and for you. All we can do is take it one day at a time. At least you recognized your hair is suffering. And this is one of the best places to think out loud. These ladies have some knowledge AND encouraging words. This isn't Allstate, but you're in good hands



That's very sweet of you, thank you. Yeah this year I've had enough setbacks. I'm over it.


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> Saludable84, I def agree.
> 
> Babygrowth, I'm so impressed that your hair doesn't loc or matte at the line of demarcation.
> 
> shortdub78, I take my braids down every few days, finger detangle/de-shed, moisturize and rebraid.



I know. This is new for me so I will be monitoring a lot. My line of demarcation doesn't give me a lot of trouble because my texlaxed hair and ng are very similar.


----------



## quirkydimples

I just used dry shampoo for the first time ever, and I LOVE IT! As the can promised, it really did refresh and revive my hair. Who knew? (Apparently, everyone but me.)


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

flyygirlll2 said:


> That's very sweet of you, thank you. Yeah this year I've had enough setbacks. I'm over it.



You're welcome dear. You and I both are done with this year.


----------



## iLurk

Where do you find dry shampoo at?

and a really dumb question, you just put it on your hair right?


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> That's very sweet of you, thank you. Yeah this year I've had enough setbacks. I'm over it.



You are not the only one.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> You are not the only one.



Just waiting until next year and praying things will be onward and upward from there.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

iLurk Just about anywhere lol. I heard Walgreen's sells some, beauty supply stores, online. I haven't used dry shampoo, but some ladies like it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

flyygirlll2 said:


> Just waiting until next year and praying things will be onward and upward from there.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Yasssss! I'm naming it and claiming it for all of us.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Just waiting until next year and praying things will be onward and upward from there.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



It will be. We've all learned.


----------



## SuchaLady

I hope my hair reverts some more from my recent relaxer. Think Im gonna do an 8 month stretch. Ill relax for the 4th of July


----------



## iLurk

whosthatcurl said:


> @iLurk Just about anywhere lol. I heard Walgreen's sells some, beauty supply stores, online. I haven't used dry shampoo, but some ladies like it.



i've never seen it before or i just havent been looking hard enough



SuchaLady said:


> I hope my hair reverts some more from my recent relaxer. Think Im gonna do an 8 month stretch. Ill relax for the 4th of July



I'm working on an 8 month stretch too, well 7 now since i relaxed last month. Im gonna just wig it out but the wig im getting has been shipped smartpost so im not going to get it til the end of next week and its only 1 state away


----------



## mochalocks

Wrong thread. Sorry


----------



## iLurk

ookay finally got my wig I am on the fence about the color. Its not as subtle as i like and its on chaka khan's level of thickness. i like big hair but i gotta thin this out


----------



## mochalocks

Got my first sew in  weave yesterday. I feel weird with it.


----------



## missyrayne19

I need to wash my hair but don't wan to  It's snowing here and all I wanna do is curl up with a hot cup of cocoa, a blanket, and a good movie.


----------



## Evolving78

missyrayne19 said:


> I need to wash my hair but don't wan to  It's snowing here and all I wanna do is curl up with a hot cup of cocoa, a blanket, and a good movie.


  that sounds good!


----------



## missyrayne19

shortdub78 said:


> that sounds good!



It WAS good. Totally worth the laziness I felt earlier. I'll be up half the night doing my hair, but hey, what else is new?


----------



## missyrayne19

So I clarified my hair today. Skipped my usual pre-poo and jumped right into shampooing. Did that twice before doing a hard protein with the Aphogee 2 step. I feel like some sort of anomaly sometimes y'all when it comes to my hair's love affair with protein. When I rinsed out the treatment, my hair was like BUTTA. I mean, soooo soft yet strong at the same time. It was almost like I had given myself a moisturizing deep condition session instead, that's how good it felt!

I'm currently deep conditioning now, but I gotta ask, is anyone else's hair like this?? Or am I the odd one out


----------



## flyygirlll2

Today is my birthday and I was supposed to do my hair yesterday but I had a migraine so I will just do my hair today. Debating whether I should do a color rinse. I have blue black and ruby red from Adore.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos/ can't see mentions


----------



## Guinan

flyygirlll2 said:


> Today is my birthday and I was supposed to do my hair yesterday but I had a migraine so I will just do my hair today. Debating whether I should do a color rinse. I have blue black and ruby red from Adore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos/ can't see mentions



Happy birthday! ! Hope you have an awesome bday!

Can u use both colors. Like blue black on the bottom and the red on top


----------



## Evolving78

flyygirlll2 said:


> Today is my birthday and I was supposed to do my hair yesterday but I had a migraine so I will just do my hair today. Debating whether I should do a color rinse. I have blue black and ruby red from Adore.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos/ can't see mentions


  happy birthday!


----------



## flyygirlll2

pelohello said:


> Happy birthday! ! Hope you have an awesome bday!  Can u use both colors. Like blue black on the bottom and the red on top



Thank you. You know I didn't think of that lol. I typically use red but haven't used that color in such a long time.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos/ can't see mentions


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk
Here is a pic of my growth from my last relaxer.
I wanted to pm you, but don't know how to attach pics.


----------



## SuchaLady

I love that gif in your siggy pelohello. That is me everyday


----------



## irisak

missyrayne19 said:


> So I clarified my hair today. Skipped my usual pre-poo and jumped right into shampooing. Did that twice before doing a hard protein with the Aphogee 2 step. I feel like some sort of anomaly sometimes y'all when it comes to my hair's love affair with protein. When I rinsed out the treatment, my hair was like BUTTA. I mean, soooo soft yet strong at the same time. It was almost like I had given myself a moisturizing deep condition session instead, that's how good it felt!
> 
> I'm currently deep conditioning now, but I gotta ask, is anyone else's hair like this?? Or am I the odd one out


 
msrayne19  Nope not just you.  In fact my hair feels its best after an Aphogee 2 step treatment.  If I wasn't scared of a setback I would try not using a moisturizing DC afterwards.


----------



## divachyk

Oooooooooh that's what's up shortdub78!!! I'm loving your progress. Keep doing what you're doing girlfriend.


----------



## divachyk

Happy Bday flyygirlll2! I had an almost migraine yesterday as well.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Today is my birthday and I was supposed to do my hair yesterday but I had a migraine so I will just do my hair today. Debating whether I should do a color rinse. I have blue black and ruby red from Adore.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos/ can't see mentions



Happy Birthday


----------



## danysedai

I've re-discovered how much I like the Mizani Thermasmooth system. I used it on Saturday and my hair looks very straight but with body, I don't know how to explain it, I avoid blow dry+flat iron because my hair gets very straight but limp and thin( I call it my "professor Snape" look, close to the scalp which doesn't flatter as I'm overweight and have a big head)

but I'm loving my hair this week, it is straight but with body and movement, even in this cold and snow we are having. The newgrowth is not super straight so maybe that also contributes to my hair looking like this. I'm also using a light spray of Mizani anti humidity mist to hold the style.


----------



## Babygrowth

My hair has been tangling and knotting in my new growth. I will be pushing that relaxer date up


----------



## NGraceO

missyrayne19 said:


> So I clarified my hair today. Skipped my usual pre-poo and jumped right into shampooing. Did that twice before doing a hard protein with the Aphogee 2 step. I feel like some sort of anomaly sometimes y'all when it comes to my hair's love affair with protein. When I rinsed out the treatment, my hair was like BUTTA. I mean, soooo soft yet strong at the same time. It was almost like I had given myself a moisturizing deep condition session instead, that's how good it felt!  I'm currently deep conditioning now, but I gotta ask, is anyone else's hair like this?? Or am I the odd one out



NOPE, not at all. We are protein sisters.


----------



## missyrayne19

irisak said:


> msrayne19  Nope not just you.  In fact my hair feels its best after an Aphogee 2 step treatment.  If I wasn't scared of a setback I would try not using a moisturizing DC afterwards.



Girlll me too!! I have this thought every single time I do the 2 step. 'Course I do one anyway 'cause I ain't riskin' no setback afterwards but still  it's definitely tempting


----------



## missyrayne19

So I flat ironed my hair a couple days ago and it came out soooo soft and bouncy. Not only that but I did a pseudo length check and I am grazing BSL  

I may or may not have done a little happy dance and squealed like a 5 year old


----------



## SuchaLady

I tried to tell you Happy Bday in this thread so many times yesterday flyygirlll2 

Whack servers


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

SuchaLady said:


> I tried to tell you Happy Bday in this thread so many times yesterday flyygirlll2  Whack servers



Me too! I swear if this app isn't any better by the time my subscription expires, they can count me out.

Happy Birthday flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

SuchaLady said:


> I tried to tell you Happy Bday in this thread so many times yesterday flyygirlll2  Whack servers



Thanks girl. These servers are a mess. Does Nikkos still even work for LHCF? Cause folks been paging him and no response smdh.


----------



## flyygirlll2

lulu97 said:


> Me too! I swear if this app isn't any better by the time my subscription expires, they can count me out.  Happy Birthday flyygirlll2


    Thank you. The app still crashes... even using the site on desktop is the same ish.


----------



## SuchaLady

flyygirlll2 said:


> Thanks girl. These servers are a mess. Does Nikkos still even work for LHCF? Cause folks been paging him and no response smdh.



I just said in another thread that my IT friend programmed better websites on the weekend when we were in college This aint cute.


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> My hair has been tangling and knotting in my new growth. I will be pushing that relaxer date up


  my crown is doing that, that why I know I won't be able to stretch for too long.  And my crown is the area in working on.


----------



## Evolving78

I combed conditioner through my hair in the shower! Doing all I can to take this new growth/texlaxed hair!


----------



## Saludable84

My edges. I told yall they said dueces. Postpartum shedding but they should grow back.


----------



## Evolving78

Where is everybody? 
Products work good when I get a touch up, but when the new growth comes in, my hair starts turning on me!


----------



## MzSwift

I've been cowashing and doing a braided ponytail. My hair loves it! And I love it because my bun is tiny. 

I straightened for Thanksgiving. I plan to relax in a couple weeks. I think I'm gonna relax a little straighter. These ends are still knotting and I feel like I'm stuck in mbl land.


----------



## greenandchic

I will relax in about a week or two as well. I plan on relaxing straighter..my hair is so resistant!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

^^^me too! I'm going to go a little straighter next time. I can't tell between the new growth and texlaxed! I don't want to get a relaxer, then three weeks later, it feels like nothing happened and all of the fun is gone! Lol I just want to have my stylist relax it and not style. I'm still hiding my hair and don't want to use heat. And that patch I'm working on needs more hair for roller setting to look decent and not cause tension.


----------



## Evolving78

shortdub78 said:


> ^^^me too! I'm going to go a little straighter next time. I can't tell between the new growth and texlaxed! I don't want to get a relaxer, then three weeks later, it feels like nothing happened and all of the fun is gone! Lol I just want to have my stylist relax it and not style. I'm still hiding my hair and don't want to use heat. And that patch I'm working on needs more hair for roller setting to look decent and not cause tension.


  I think I am going to relax at 8 weeks, so that's three weeks left!


----------



## xu93texas

shortdub78 said:


> Where is everybody? Products work good when I get a touch up, but when the new growth comes in, my hair starts turning on me!



How much ng do you have?


----------



## Evolving78

shortdub78 said:


> I think I am going to relax at 8 weeks, so that's three weeks left!


  wait I just thought about something! She is going to want to see my hair and access it before she relaxes... I will just do it at home. I don't want to spend the money.


----------



## MzSwift

It'll be 4 months for me. I barely have any new growth because I'm a slow grower but I don't wanna stretch any longer than that.

I plan to be more physically active next year do I'm hoping to reach more milestones. I want to be unquestionably WL. I have hairnorexia which isn't helping.


----------



## SuchaLady

The length of my hair relaxed too straight while the roots are straight curls  Theoretically, that goes against all the information the relaxer instructions is based on. Nothing a 6+month stretch wont fix.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> It'll be 4 months for me. I barely have any new growth because I'm a slow grower but I don't wanna stretch any longer than that.  I plan to be more physically active next year do I'm hoping to reach more milestones. I want to be unquestionably WL. I have hairnorexia which isn't helping.


  I would have been at WL a couple of times if I didn't do stupid stuff or just wanted to cut my hair out of boredom.


----------



## flyygirlll2

greenandchic said:


> I will relax in about a week or two as well. I plan on relaxing straighter..my hair is so resistant!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Same here. Not looking for bone straight but just a little straighter. I still have a lot of shrinkage due to the under processed/textlaxed hair.


----------



## Babygrowth

I'm doing my last DC and cowash before my relaxer either Monday or Tuesday. I too plan to go a little straighter. I may not base my scalp this time since I never burn and I think that affects my results. I also need to make my pre-parts smaller. I can't wait.


----------



## Saludable84

greenandchic said:


> I will relax in about a week or two as well. I plan on relaxing straighter..my hair is so resistant!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I don't relax til after christmas but I'm going to proceed for 20 minutes versus 12 now and just continue relaxing like that.


----------



## Evolving78

I used cantu Shea leave in cream. It made my hair feel soft. Think I may use this for winter.


----------



## iLurk

Babygrowth please dont skip on basing your scalp. its not worth the possibility of scalp damage and hair loss for straighter hair


----------



## SuchaLady

I never base my scalp.


----------



## iLurk

^ you're courageous.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> I never base my scalp.



I'd be bald with scabs @suchaladay


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> I'd be bald with scabs @suchaladay



Guess I'm lucky and didn't even know it


----------



## SuchaLady

iLurk said:


> ^ you're courageous.



Many, many years in the game and it's been working so far.   

Do as LHCF says, and not as I do


----------



## Lilmama1011

SuchaLady said:


> I never base my scalp.



Me neither


----------



## sunnieb

Lilmama1011 said:


> Me neither



I don't either.


----------



## iLurk

yea you guys are lucky. as for me i'm too scared to stop basing. im still emotionally scarred from the times my scalp used to cook getting a touchup


----------



## Lilmama1011

Maybe because I use a relaxer for sensitive scalp


----------



## quirkydimples

shortdub78 said:


> I used cantu Shea leave in cream. It made my hair feel soft. Think I may use this for winter.



I've had a huge jar (the one with the pump) for more than a year and just started using it consistently. I think it's going to be my winter moisturizer, too.


----------



## sunnieb

Lilmama1011 said:


> Maybe because I use a relaxer for sensitive scalp



I do too.  But then again, I've never burned.  Don't know why.


----------



## flyygirlll2

SuchaLady said:


> I never base my scalp.




I never used to base my scalp until I started to self relax since I'm still a newbie to it. I do it as a precaution at this point since I'm doing my hair myself.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

quirkydimples said:


> I've had a huge jar (the one with the pump) for more than a year and just started using it consistently. I think it's going to be my winter moisturizer, too.


  it's not super thick! Like you can rub it in and it's not greasy or heavy. It soften my hair and just didn't sit on top.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> I'd be bald with scabs @suchaladay



I'd be crying, bald and scabbing.


----------



## Evolving78

shortdub78 said:


> it's not super thick! Like you can rub it in and it's not greasy or heavy. It soften my hair and just didn't sit on top.


  my hair is dry this morning...smh


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> my hair is dry this morning...smh



That stuff is protein, I believe. I stayed away from it as a natural. Get out your moisturizer!


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> That stuff is protein, I believe. I stayed away from it as a natural. Get out your moisturizer!


  yeah I know. I don't need protein like that anyway, so I'm just going to throw it out. No sense in keeping it around. I will use another moisturize and I'm washing my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78

I moisturized my hair this morning and it feels better.


----------



## MzSwift

That's good. I get a little nervous for ladies when I hear about possible protein issues. Glad you caught it in time to correct it.

I do like to keep a little protein leave in on hand to rub in every week or so. I thought protein was good for relaxed hair. I've been using Infusium since I've started the HHJ to add in some when needed. It's been good to my relaxed hair too. I've remembered that Cantu to be a pretty heavy protein so I was always too scared to try it.


----------



## greenandchic

SuchaLady said:


> I never base my scalp.



I don't either, but I never burn.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## irisak

SuchaLady said:


> I never base my scalp.



I feel so much better seeing all of you that don't base. I never base my scalp, don't burn, and use no lye.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> That's good. I get a little nervous for ladies when I hear about possible protein issues. Glad you caught it in time to correct it.  I do like to keep a little protein leave in on hand to rub in every week or so. I thought protein was good for relaxed hair. I've been using Infusium since I've started the HHJ to add in some when needed. It's been good to my relaxed hair too. I've remembered that Cantu to be a pretty heavy protein so I was always too scared to try it.


  yeah I got it together! Thanks for looking out! I used it a lot last year. It wasn't the best then either. I feel like washing my hair today, but I'm going to wait to get back on my schedule.


----------



## sunnieb

I need to do a protein dc tonight,  but I want to decorate! 

Meh, I'm just feeling hair lazy again.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

When I used no Lye I didn't base and didn't have issues. But always had issues with lye.


----------



## FemmeFatale

I'm 10 weeks post and I need my hair to look amazing next weekend. The struggle!


----------



## xu93texas

I didn't take the time to thoroughly detangle my hair after taking down my cornrows. I know better than this. That's a no-no especially at 21 weeks post. I think I'm done.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

xu93texas said:


> I didn't take the time to thoroughly detangle my hair after taking down my cornrows. I know better than this. That's a no-no especially at 21 weeks post. I think I'm done.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


  you put some oil in it?


----------



## MzSwift

xu93texas said:


> I didn't take the time to thoroughly detangle my hair after taking down my cornrows. I know better than this. That's a no-no especially at 21 weeks post. I think I'm done.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Oh no, done with what?! Don't do it, Ms. Celie! 

Maybe you can slap a wig on while you slowly detangle in sections. I agree with adding oil for slip as opposed to something water based. GL!


----------



## quirkydimples

shortdub78 said:


> I moisturized my hair this morning and it feels better.


    I don't use cantu alone. I put a little on at night (focus on the ends), spray my hair with Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier and seal with Taliah's oil (mostly the ends). Then I place a plastic conditioning cap, followed by a sleep bonnet on my head. That's my routine 4-5 nights out of the week unless I'm wearing my hair down.

Edit: Before I rediscovered Cantu, I was using Shea Moisture C&H curl and style milk. I think Cantu is working so far because I use the GHE method; my hair is always super moisturized in the morning. If I weren't doing that, then Cantu might cause a problem.


----------



## xu93texas

MzSwift said:


> Oh no, done with what?! Don't do it, Ms. Celie!  Maybe you can slap a wig on while you slowly detangle in sections. I agree with adding oil for slip as opposed to something water based. GL!



I'm Ok now. Thanks!

I managed to get through by mixing my jbco mix with my DC.


----------



## xu93texas

shortdub78 said:


> you put some oil in it?



Yes, but I still had some knots. Live and learn.


----------



## Babygrowth

Thx ladies for your input. With no lye I wouldn't dare because I always burn but with this Mizani mild butter blends I'm seriously considering. Maybe instead of double basing (the night before and the day of) I will just lightly base my scalp.


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> Thx ladies for your input. With no lye I wouldn't dare because I always burn but with this Mizani mild butter blends I'm seriously considering. Maybe instead of double basing (the night before and the day of) I will just lightly base my scalp.


  I got straight from Eden relaxer sitting around. I am going to just use castor oil to base when the time comes.


----------



## NGraceO

First braid out I've ever done on my texlaxed hair. In lovvvveeeeee.


----------



## mensa

Got a naked protein treatment on virgin hair about 4 months ago.  But, now I want a perm.  Do I have go big chop or can I put a mild perm over the treatment?


----------



## greenandchic

NGraceO said:


> First braid out I've ever done on my texlaxed hair. *In lovvvveeeeee.*


 

Me too! 

What did you use on your hair?


----------



## NGraceO

greenandchic said:


> Me too!   What did you use on your hair?



Nothing special. I did it on stretched hair, dry hair. I just sprayed each section lightly with my leave in spray and verrrry lightly sealed It with olive oil before braiding. I made sure to spray and coat my ends with extra spray and olive oil before rolling them to ensure a good set. I let it air dry for a couple of hours before taking it down.


----------



## greenandchic

NGraceO said:


> Nothing special. I did it on stretched hair, dry hair. I just sprayed each section lightly with my leave in spray and verrrry lightly sealed It with olive oil before braiding. I made sure to spray and coat my ends with extra spray and olive oil before rolling them to ensure a good set. I let it air dry for a couple of hours before taking it down.




I've never tried it on dry hair, only damp.  I will try that next time; hopefully it will cut down on the frizz.


----------



## NGraceO

greenandchic said:


> I've never tried it on dry hair, only damp.  I will try that next time; hopefully it will cut down on the frizz.



Make sure you share the results!!!


----------



## mensa

Naked protein treatment should say Naked Keratin Treatment.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Idk if anyone else has this problem but my nape is APL while the rest of my hair is close to WL. It's so annoying. The rest of my hair grows like weeds and my nape is just sitting on the short bus. That's actually one of the reasons why I don't wear my hair out, In conscious of it a little too much.


----------



## Lilmama1011

flyygirlll2 said:


> Idk if anyone else has this problem but my nape is APL while the rest of my hair is close to WL. It's so annoying. The rest of my hair grows like weeds and my nape is just sitting on the short bus. That's actually one of the reasons why I don't wear my hair out, In conscious of it a little too much.



That's the reason why it's probably short. Too much tension on it with wearing a ponytail and brushing the edges constantly


----------



## flyygirlll2

Lilmama1011 said:


> That's the reason why it's probably short. Too much tension on it with wearing a ponytail and brushing the edges constantly


     I'm style challenged unfortunately which is why I live in buns. I don't wear ponytails, I mainly have my hair in a low bun or twist that I clip up and it's typically worn loosely to avoid tension. I think also it's always been the first place to get relaxed and left on for a long time since it's one of the coarsest areas of my hair. I'm just going to focus more on that area now,


----------



## Evolving78

My hair feels nice! Washed with my garlic shampoo. I just like the feel and smell of it.
I dc'ed with silicon mix Bambu. I used creme of nature straight from Eden leave in spray, Bambu leave in and Eden oil. Once my hair was almost dry, I used kckt, some grapeseed/avocado oil and qhemet twisting butter on my ends and new growth. I was very light with applying product. I had no problem with detangling.


----------



## greenandchic

NGraceO said:


> Make sure you share the results!!!



Will do!  



flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm style challenged unfortunately which is why I live in buns. I don't wear ponytails, I mainly have my hair in a low bun or twist that I clip up and it's typically worn loosely to avoid tension. I think also it's always been the first place to get relaxed and left on for a long time since it's one of the coarsest areas of my hair. I'm just going to focus more on that area now,



My nape is shorter too and I'm style challenged as well!  I do wear buns but they are very loose, and I rarely use a brush on my edges and nape. I will focus more on that area in 2015...


----------



## SuchaLady

My relaxed hair isnt the same. Or maybe I feel that way because I havent dealt with it in 2 years.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> My relaxed hair isnt the same. Or maybe I feel that way because I havent dealt with it in 2 years.



Is it better or worse SuchaLady?


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk It conditions the same but its like I cant do my signature bun anymore. Idk why  Perhaps my styling products arent working the same.


----------



## SuchaLady

I definitely see why so many girls are susceptible to overprocessed hair. My hair was stick straight when the relaxer was on it and when I rinsed. A few weeks later and it is almost as wavy as it was beforehand. No one has even realized/asked if I relaxed my hair


----------



## NGraceO

SuchaLady said:


> I definitely see why so many girls are susceptible to overprocessed hair. My hair was stick straight when the relaxer was on it and when I rinsed. A few weeks later and it is almost as wavy as it was . No one has even realized/asked if I relaxed my hair



Girl.  now, this was the biggest learning curve as a new texlaxer; that's why my time has jumped from 7 minutes during my Virginia texlax to 12-14 minutes. And still, all the reversion. Lol


----------



## flyygirlll2

greenandchic said:


> Will do!  My nape is shorter too and I'm style challenged as well!  I do wear buns but they are very loose, and I rarely use a brush on my edges and nape. I will focus more on that area in 2015...


 greenandchic I rarely use a brush on my edges or nape either. My edges and nape are like a 4C and I gave up a verrrrrry long time ago on having laid edges cause even if Jesus came through and commanded for them to lay down they would not lol.


----------



## missyrayne19

I'm a bit annoyed with my NG. I've been on this journey for 3 years now and I STILL have yet to find a moisturizer that my NG won't laugh at  it's really annoying. Dry new growth is also part of the reason why I can't go beyond 12 weeks without getting a touch up. My hair starts breaking at the line of demarcation because it's dry, dry, dry! I'm feeling a bit frustrated right now honestly.


----------



## greenandchic

flyygirlll2 said:


> @greenandchic I rarely use a brush on my edges or nape either. My edges and nape are like a 4C and I gave up a verrrrrry long time ago on having laid edges cause even if Jesus came through and commanded for them to lay down they would not lol.



flyygirlll2 - Here are my edges and bun - 16 weeks post.  My hair is always fuzzy and not laid!


----------



## Evolving78

I need to stop being lazy with m&s the correct way... I just did it right this morning and my hair feels hydrated! It just takes so long. The products  I having been using has my hair smelling so good! KCKT, straight from Eden leave in, and my oil mix. May just wait until tomorrow to wash.


----------



## Evolving78

missyrayne19 said:


> I'm a bit annoyed with my NG. I've been on this journey for 3 years now and I STILL have yet to find a moisturizer that my NG won't laugh at  it's really annoying. Dry new growth is also part of the reason why I can't go beyond 12 weeks without getting a touch up. My hair starts breaking at the line of demarcation because it's dry, dry, dry! I'm feeling a bit frustrated right now honestly.


  do you use a moisturizing spray on your new growth first? That works for me! And carry with you and spray throughout the day if needed.


----------



## Babygrowth

shortdub78 said:


> I need to stop being lazy with m&s the correct way... I just did it right this morning and my hair feels hydrated! It just takes so long. The products  I having been using has my hair smelling so good! KCKT, straight from Eden leave in, and my oil mix. May just wait until tomorrow to wash.



You're going to make me try the SFE leave in and serum. I haven't cracked open my KCKT yet but I can't wait. Maybe today to pre-part this mess for my relaxer tmrw.


----------



## flyygirlll2

greenandchic said:


> flyygirlll2 - Here are my edges and bun - 16 weeks post.  My hair is always fuzzy and not laid!



greenandchic girl your edges and bun look good. I wish mine looked half as decent. I'm about 8 weeks post but look like I'm 6 months post due to the under processed roots from the last touch up. I have some shrinkage.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm having issues posting pics on the app since it keeps crashing smh. greenandchic


----------



## Evolving78

flyygirlll2 said:


> greenandchic girl your edges and bun look good. I wish mine looked half as decent. I'm about 8 weeks post but look like I'm 6 months post due to the under processed roots from the last touch up. I have some shrinkage.


  how long are u gonna stretch? That is a lot of growth!


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> You're going to make me try the SFE leave in and serum. I haven't cracked open my KCKT yet but I can't wait. Maybe today to pre-part this mess for my relaxer tmrw.


  it really moisturized my hair! They changed the formula too! It used to have aloe in it. Now it's mango something.  The leave in spray smells so good too! It is light and won't leave your hair wet!


----------



## flyygirlll2

shortdub78 said:


> how long are u gonna stretch? That is a lot of growth!


 shortdub78 girl I don't even know lol. I'm trying to get the shedding and splits I have been getting under control before I even think about a touch up.  

 I've been SD/trimming every other week so my ends are getting better at least. I've cut a lot this year but it grew back quickly at least. I usually stretch for 5-6 months the most mainly cause I don't want to be bothered with my hair lol but then I end up regretting it due to tangles.


----------



## greenandchic

flyygirlll2 said:


> @greenandchic girl your edges and bun look good. I wish mine looked half as decent. I'm about 8 weeks post but look like I'm 6 months post due to the under processed roots from the last touch up. I have some shrinkage.



Thanks! I use a thick leave in and a scarf to tame them. They are pretty fuzzy by the end of the day though. I was using edge tamer but it made my hair too slick looking.  





shortdub78 said:


> how long are u gonna stretch? That is a lot of growth!



I'm going to end the stretch next week at 16.5 weeks; I'm going to start prepping my hair today.  About 1/2" of that is from a previous under processed session. The front of my hair is a very lose 4a/3c but the back is tighter. I'm having a difficult time dealing with the NG at this point...


----------



## Evolving78

flyygirlll2 said:


> shortdub78 girl I don't even know lol. I'm trying to get the shedding and splits I have been getting under control before I even think about a touch up.  I've been SD/trimming every other week so my ends are getting better at least. I've cut a lot this year but it grew back quickly at least. I usually stretch for 5-6 months the most mainly cause I don't want to be bothered with my hair lol but then I end up regretting it due to tangles.


  I had to go back and look again! Man that is some nice growth there!  Have you tried any garlic shampoos or conditioners? I use a garlic shampoo now for the heck of it. Or take garlic supplements to help with the shedding?  I got read again on how you manage stretching that long. Your new growth looks more relatable to me than others.


----------



## Evolving78

greenandchic said:


> Thanks! I use a thick leave in and a scarf to tame them. They are pretty fuzzy by the end of the day though. I was using edge tamer but it made my hair too slick looking.    I'm going to end the stretch next week at 16.5 weeks; I'm going to start prepping my hair today.  About 1/2" of that is from a previous under processed session. The front of my hair is a very lose 4a/3c but the back is tighter. I'm having a difficult time dealing with the NG at this point...


  your edges looks just like my dd and they behave the same way. I am going to do a corrective too.


----------



## flyygirlll2

shortdub78 said:


> I had to go back and look again! Man that is some nice growth there!  Have you tried any garlic shampoos or conditioners? I use a garlic shampoo now for the heck of it. Or take garlic supplements to help with the shedding?  I got read again on how you manage stretching that long. Your new growth looks more relatable to me than others.


    Well it's a combination of new growth and under processed hair. The shrinkage is crazy.  Before the boards I never stretched. I used to relax every 6-8 with the least being 4 like clockwork. think I'd be bald by now if my hair wasn't resistant. I have used Claudie's Mango Cream Rinse which has garlic in it.   My natural hair is very tightly coiled for the most part but I think I have all the 4's up in my head! Lol.

   I just put my hair in twist now and spray with a moisturizing spray like APB leave in, maybe a cream moisturizer sometimes and a serum/butter to seal. My new growth is dense so putting it in twist and separating the hair works for me at this point.


----------



## Babygrowth

shortdub78 said:


> it really moisturized my hair! They changed the formula too! It used to have aloe in it. Now it's mango something.  The leave in spray smells so good too! It is light and won't leave your hair wet!



Girl that KCKT is the truth! My hair is mushy soft almost! And the tangles weren't that bad to untangle!


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> Girl that KCKT is the truth! My hair is mushy soft almost! And the tangles weren't that bad to untangle!


  yes! My hair is still soft since I moisturize earlier this morning!


----------



## Beamodel

As a relaxed head, I am really loving APB Green Powerhouse Oil. 

It's perfect to deal with because it's not leaving my hair heavy or weighed down. 

It's ultra soft and imparting so much shine.


----------



## missyrayne19

shortdub78 said:


> do you use a moisturizing spray on your new growth first? That works for me! And carry with you and spray throughout the day if needed.



I do or have tried it at least. The problem with my new growth is that it soaks up any moisturizer I put on soooo fast that literally a few hours later my new growth feels sahara desert dry again. The only thing I've found thus far to work is co washing but my relaxed hair heavily frowns on me doing too much of that so I only do it when absolutely necessary.

I think a butter might work better for me but I can't seem to find a good one my hair likes


----------



## Evolving78

I just relaxed my hair this morning. I used creme of nature straight from Eden in B.  It left me with a lot of texture and I didn't burn. I'm slow too.. It felt really different from any other relaxer I tried. My hair felt coated when rinsing, like a thick conditioner was on it. Once I shampooed, it was amazing! That shampoo is better than the Argan oil one! It really smoothes the cuticles down. I dc'ed with my Bambu and used my leave in products. I am sitting under the dryer now. I don't think I will be air drying. Or I am going to do like at the salon. Air drying always fizzes or dries out my ends and I always have to use tons of product to prevent that. I'm going to blow the rest on warm and cool, apply some moisturize and bun.


----------



## Evolving78

shortdub78 said:


> I just relaxed my hair this morning. I used creme of nature straight from Eden in B.  It left me with a lot of texture and I didn't burn. I'm slow too.. It felt really different from any other relaxer I tried. My hair felt coated when rinsing, like a thick conditioner was on it. Once I shampooed, it was amazing! That shampoo is better than the Argan oil one! It really smoothes the cuticles down. I dc'ed with my Bambu and used my leave in products. I am sitting under the dryer now. I don't think I will be air drying. Or I am going to do like at the salon. Air drying always fizzes or dries out my ends and I always have to use tons of product to prevent that. I'm going to blow the rest on warm and cool, apply some moisturize and bun.


  and I don't have flat relaxed hair either!


----------



## flyygirlll2

shortdub78 said:


> I just relaxed my hair this morning. I used creme of nature straight from Eden in B.  It left me with a lot of texture and I didn't burn. I'm slow too.. It felt really different from any other relaxer I tried. My hair felt coated when rinsing, like a thick conditioner was on it. Once I shampooed, it was amazing! That shampoo is better than the Argan oil one! It really smoothes the cuticles down. I dc'ed with my Bambu and used my leave in products. I am sitting under the dryer now. I don't think I will be air drying. Or I am going to do like at the salon. Air drying always fizzes or dries out my ends and I always have to use tons of product to prevent that. I'm going to blow the rest on warm and cool, apply some moisturize and bun.


        Glad it turned out well for you. I used this relaxer earlier this year and my hair laughed. I had a corrective done shortly after that.

I think it's a good relaxer if you don't want your your hair bone straight and with a lot of texture. It didn't process my hair at all.


----------



## Evolving78

flyygirlll2 said:


> Glad it turned out well for you. I used this relaxer earlier this year and my hair laughed. I had a corrective done shortly after that.  I think it's a good relaxer if you don't want your your hair bone straight and with a lot of texture. It didn't process my hair at all.


  I was thinking that too! I never add anything to my relaxer( oil, conditioner), so I know that creme booster really slows the process down. Plus, I move like a turtle!  This is how my hair feels with lye relaxer. I wanted bone straight, so I went back to no lye. We will see how my hair holds up until my next relaxer. Hopefully, the texture will help me with stretching.


----------



## Evolving78

Sitting under the dryer, instead of air drying felt much better too! I love how my hair feels! I keep taking my scarf off to feel my hair! Lol


----------



## greenandchic

shortdub78 said:


> I was thinking that too! I never add anything to my relaxer( oil, conditioner), so I know that creme booster really slows the process down. Plus, I move like a turtle!  This is how my hair feels with lye relaxer. I wanted bone straight, so I went back to no lye. We will see how my hair holds up until my next relaxer. Hopefully, the texture will help me with stretching.




I thought the creme booster had an an ingredient to help process the hair.  I too thought it was a retardant until I read the ingredients...I will have to check again...


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk thanks for getting me too buy those tiny clips to make buns.  I used one today to wear my hair half up half down. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

greenandchic said:


> I thought the creme booster had an an ingredient to help process the hair.  I too thought it was a retardant until I read the ingredients...I will have to check again...


  it is so creamy and thick, idk I will check too.


----------



## iLurk

has anybody in here mastered the art of flat ironing? i want to do so in a couple of weeks but debating on if i should go to my beautician again.


----------



## Babygrowth

Just finished my relaxer and it went well! Feels good to feel my scalp. I blow dried  instead of setting because I plan to get a Dominican blow out in a couple of weeks and try to only use heat 1x per month. My hair feels thick and luscious even though I smoothed down to the ends as an attempt at a corrective to go straighter and some areas look great, others still have a little more texture than wanted but overall I love my hair again. I think I will continue using Mizani Butter Blends mild.


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> Just finished my relaxer and it went well! Feels good to feel my scalp. I blow dried  instead of setting because I plan to get a Dominican blow out in a couple of weeks and try to only use heat 1x per month. My hair feels thick and luscious even though I smoothed down to the ends as an attempt at a corrective to go straighter and some areas look great, others still have a little more texture than wanted but overall I love my hair again. I think I will continue using Mizani Butter Blends mild.


  glad it went well!


----------



## divachyk

:blowkiss: you're so welcome sunnieb. Glad it worked like perfection!


----------



## Evolving78

iLurk said:


> has anybody in here mastered the art of flat ironing? i want to do so in a couple of weeks but debating on if i should go to my beautician again.


  you gotta do it in paper thin small sections and use minimum product.


----------



## SuchaLady

My bun was on fleek today


----------



## irisak

I'm getting the urge to relax again. The week of Christmas makes 16 weeks so I think I might hold out until then. Only thing I'm worried about is the breakage I have along the front. Pregnancy makes my hair so delicate and always causes a texture change. This last one really did a number on my hair. It doesn't help that the front of my hair has the loosest curl pattern to the point where I can't even find the new growth sometimes.  The breakage is bad though. Between post partum shedding and using a regular strength relaxer instead of mild, I'm lucky I have any hair left! 



I have sections like that all along my perimeter.

Oan I have grown my hair to grazing mbl  which is something I never thought I would do. Now I need to lose 40-60 lbs with the same determination. Any tips? I'm not looking for a quick fix but rather a lifestyle change. I want to ttc again but not with this extra weight on me and I know some of you have gone on serious weight loss journeys. In fact I think I'll visit the health and fitness sections too.

Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## Evolving78

I would relax and do a nice trim. I went through something similar and got a haircut last year. Then I decided to lose weight and lost 30 pounds. I wanted something different again, so I got another major haircut. The hair is going to come out, but I would just be gentle to it and work on my diet. My hormones and cycle was all over the place last year. I was on my period for 7 months. Get your levels checked. Make sure you are still taking your prenatal vits. Work on getting fit. Those things will get your hair and body back in order, then get back Ttc. 

Just give yourself and your body a chance to fully recover. I'm kind of hiding my hair now. I bum or keep a scarf on at home, and wear a wig when I need to get cute.


----------



## Evolving78

I love when I get a fresh relaxer and I don't have to use a lot of product to moisturize and seal my hair.


----------



## Fotchygirl

Has anyone used the creme of nature with Argan oil relaxer? I'm thinking of using it for my next relaxer, still trying to find The One.


----------



## Evolving78

Fotchygirl said:


> Has anyone used the creme of nature with Argan oil relaxer? I'm thinking of using it for my next relaxer, still trying to find The One.


  I have used that several times and it got my hair bone straight.


----------



## danysedai

in love with the cut on this wig from RPGshow (and the colour!) trying to resist the itch to cut. If anyone knows of a synthetic or human hair wig with this haircut (especially the back!) that's cheaper please let me know.


----------



## irisak

shortdub78 said:


> I would relax and do a nice trim. I went through something similar and got a haircut last year. Then I decided to lose weight and lost 30 pounds. I wanted something different again, so I got another major haircut. The hair is going to come out, but I would just be gentle to it and work on my diet. My hormones and cycle was all over the place last year. I was on my period for 7 months. Get your levels checked. Make sure you are still taking your prenatal vits. Work on getting fit. Those things will get your hair and body back in order, then get back Ttc.
> 
> Just give yourself and your body a chance to fully recover. I'm kind of hiding my hair now. I bum or keep a scarf on at home, and wear a wig when I need to get cute.



I can't bring myself to hide my hair. In fact I've been going through a flatironing phase. I've been working on getting fit. I had my hormone levels checked and they're normal and my cycle us like clockwork. I'm on low dose bc so it doesn't mess with my hair luckily. 

I know I need to let myself recover at least the logical side of me does. I'm giving myself time to heal. Thanks for replying.

Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## Lilmama1011

My hair barely sheds which is awesome but I break like 3 or 4 hairs combing my hair everyday because it's straight.  I do comb from bottom to top. I think it's because my hair isn't straight straight  just roller set straight but I'm not using heat


----------



## SuchaLady

These angles make me look way wider than I am, anything for a bun pic  But here is my bun. Excuse the slight darkness.


----------



## Beamodel

SuchaLady

 Beautiful bun pictures.


----------



## SuchaLady

Thank you Beamodel!  I love my buns! I gonna join yall with these wigs pretty soon though


----------



## SuchaLady

Duplicate...


----------



## SuchaLady

Duplicate.........


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> Thank you Beamodel!  I love my buns! I gonna join yall with these wigs pretty soon though


  you should hide your hair for awhile and hit the people hard flip in the spring! Lol


----------



## Barbie83

Relaxed head checking in. I'm currently 16 weeks pregnant so I'm about to do a super long stretch until May or later. Trying to get back on my regimen of weekly DC/ rollersets. 

Anybody have any miracle products/techniques for dealing with massive new growth/different textures? I'm trying to avoid heat as much as possible


----------



## greenandchic

I want touch up my hair with Creme of Nature, Straight from Eden relaxer as I did last time but its not available at any of the Walgreen's in my area.  Its totally out of stock.  The BSS in my area doesn't carry it at all...I wonder if I should just use another brand...


----------



## flyygirlll2

greenandchic said:


> I want touch up my hair with Creme of Nature, Straight from Eden relaxer as I did last time but its not available at any of the Walgreen's in my area.  Its totally out of stock.  The BSS in my area doesn't carry it at all...I wonder if I should just use another brand...


    I've never seen it at Walgreens. The last time I used it, I purchased it from Sally's online.

 Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

I can't tell the difference between the new growth and textlaxed hair, it just all looks coily until I reach the bone straight hair. Ughh #texlaxedproblems.

  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

The bun is BACK! On vaca near the water, and had to break my wetbun out. Haven't worn one of these since last summer.  This is on 8 week post  texlaxed hair.


----------



## greenandchic

flyygirlll2 said:


> I've never seen it at Walgreens. The last time I used it, I purchased it from Sally's online.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Hmmmm, the Sally's I go to doesn't have it.  I will look for it on their website. I want to do my hair tomorrow but I may have to wait.


----------



## flyygirlll2

greenandchic said:


> Hmmmm, the Sally's I go to doesn't have it.  I will look for it on their website. I want to do my hair tomorrow but I may have to wait.



The store I've been to doesn't have it either that's why at the time I had to purchase it online which was annoying.


----------



## irisak

NGraceO said:


> The bun is BACK! On vaca near the water, and had to break my wetbun out. Haven't worn one of these since last summer.  This is on 8 week post  texlaxed hair.



I'm so jealous! I can't wet bun to save my life! No matter what I do, pins, ponytail holders, bun makers, whatever, my ends fall down

Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

irisak, I'm so glad to see you're still here. I got so busy between going back school, teaching 2nd grade, surgery this past Spring and now 31 weeks, 4 days pregnant. I can't even do my own hair. At first I was just too tired and now I'm just too big and uncomfortable. Somehow, I still have hair, I only wear ponytails and buns between styling appointments. Baby is coming in January and idk what hormones will do to me then.

NGraceO, that bun is gorgeous!! Do you have a tutorial?? I'd love to try it.

Just last week LC











Hubby and I did a quick anniversary/baby moon last weekend.

I've missed you ladies!!


----------



## missyrayne19

Today's wash day was extremely rushed. I only did a shampoo, deep condition, then braid out as my style. And now I'm sitting under the dryer for at least 10 minutes to speed up my drying time before I go to bed because my silly self decided to wait til the last minute to do my hair


----------



## flyygirlll2

Attempting to stretch these roots is becoming a chore. The ssk's have begun. I love roller sets but it does not stretch the roots and flexi rods have been an epic fail. I really don't want to flat iron either, last time I did I had to crank it up to 400 just to get it straight and it reverted a day later. I guess I'll just try tension blow drying on cool and see how that goes.


----------



## SuchaLady

I want to retain all my length for the next year and a half. I want MBL-WL hair for graduation in 2016 (I went back to school btw)


----------



## flyygirlll2

SuchaLady said:


> I want to retain all my length for the next year and a half. I want MBL-WL hair for graduation in 2016 (I went back to school btw)



You can do it


----------



## irisak

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> irisak, I'm so glad to see you're still here. I got so busy between going back school, teaching 2nd grade, surgery this past Spring and now 31 weeks, 4 days pregnant. I can't even do my own hair. At first I was just too tired and now I'm just too big and uncomfortable. Somehow, I still have hair, I only wear ponytails and buns between styling appointments. Baby is coming in January and idk what hormones will do to me then.
> 
> NGraceO, that bun is gorgeous!! Do you have a tutorial?? I'd love to try it.
> 
> Just last week LC
> 
> Hubby and I did a quick anniversary/baby moon last weekend.
> 
> I've missed you ladies!!



KaramelDiva1978 Hey Chica! It's good to see you back. Congrats on the little one!

Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## irisak

Dp. .........


----------



## divachyk

I wanna be wherever you are NGraceO. I live near the beach and it's chilly!


----------



## divachyk

KaramelDiva, congrats! You look great.

missyrayne19, I'm at a point where it's better for me to skip wash day than to rush.

flyygirlll2, does tension blowing drying on cool help?

SuchaLady, you can do it!


----------



## flyygirlll2

DivaChyck I have the Kiss Handless blow dryer which has the cold button. I like this blow dryer, last time I used the tension method with a denman brush and had decent results. I just bought Kenra blow dry spray and Redken Anti- Snap leave in to use for my next wash. I thought about flying out to see my mom to get my hair done but then I found out she's been out of work and needs to have knee replacement surgery so......this DIY will just have to continue.


----------



## brownb83

9 weeks post relaxer and was supposed to go 10 weeks but my hair is rebelling. Wanted to relax Sunday but my pores were open from sweating.


So I will relax tomorrow night I think.


----------



## danysedai

Barbie83 said:


> Relaxed head checking in. I'm currently 16 weeks pregnant so I'm about to do a super long stretch until May or later. Trying to get back on my regimen of weekly DC/ rollersets.
> 
> Anybody have any miracle products/techniques for dealing with massive new growth/different textures? I'm trying to avoid heat as much as possible



Congratulations!
I would look at the transitioning without a BC thread. It's not what you want to do but they have many suggestions about taking care of 2 textures.


----------



## NGraceO

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> irisak, I'm so glad to see you're still here. I got so busy between going back school, teaching 2nd grade, surgery this past Spring and now 31 weeks, 4 days pregnant. I can't even do my own hair. At first I was just too tired and now I'm just too big and uncomfortable. Somehow, I still have hair, I only wear ponytails and buns between styling appointments. Baby is coming in January and idk what hormones will do to me then.
> 
> NGraceO, that bun is gorgeous!! Do you have a tutorial?? I'd love to try it.
> 
> Just last week LC
> 
> 
> View attachment 287155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287157
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287159
> Hubby and I did a quick anniversary/baby moon last weekend.
> 
> I've missed you ladies!!



You're so sweet! I actually have a YouTube channel, and will let you know when I shoot a tutorial for that style <3


divachyk lol! It certainly was warm in Miami…I want to go back!


----------



## missyrayne19

divachyk normally I do too but my scalp freaks out on me if I don't wash it every week. That's why I just did the basics. 

I tried a new DC too and while my new growth was like  the rest of my relaxed hair was like


----------



## divachyk

danysedai said:


> in love with the cut on this wig from RPGshow (and the colour!) trying to resist the itch to cut. If anyone knows of a synthetic or human hair wig with this haircut (especially the back!) that's cheaper please let me know.



That's a gorgeous wig danysedai I don't know of a good alternate. Paging EnExitStageLeft



flyygirlll2 said:


> DivaChyck I have the Kiss Handless blow dryer which has the cold button. I like this blow dryer, last time I used the tension method with a denman brush and had decent results. I just bought Kenra blow dry spray and Redken Anti- Snap leave in to use for my next wash. I thought about flying out to see my mom to get my hair done but then I found out she's been out of work and needs to have knee replacement surgery so......this DIY will just have to continue.



Hope mom's surgery goes well flyygirlll2.



missyrayne19 said:


> divachyk normally I do too but my scalp freaks out on me if I don't wash it every week. That's why I just did the basics.
> 
> I tried a new DC too and while my new growth was like  the rest of my relaxed hair was like



missyrayne19, totally understand. Does it itch or flake?


----------



## Babygrowth

I can't stop touching my hair. I love this freshly relaxed status. Everything is just better. I can detangle every day with ease especially in the shower. Ahhhhhmazing! Lol


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

SuchaLady

YAYYYYYY ! I went back to school as well. Its hard. I promised myself after graduating from college the first time that I'd never put myself through that hell again.......I lied . 

divachyk danysedai

Oh honey! That bob is life. 

I say try the 21tress or Its A Wig brand. They're the only "cheaper" brands with bobs that I give a second look. They have multiple options in multiple colors. 

HTH's


----------



## Fotchygirl

I just want to cry right now, I washed and deep conditioned my hair with a Replenishing Pak this weekend in preparation for my relaxer next weekend but I guess I didn't properly detangle my hair before washing it and now my hair is tangled at the roots. My question is can I just relax the matted roots and hope the relaxer will untangle it or that will be hair suicide?


----------



## Loving

Fotchygirl Don't relax!.....that's hair suicide. You'll regret it. Never relax tangled hair.


----------



## Beamodel

Fotchygirl said:


> I just want to cry right now, I washed and deep conditioned my hair with a Replenishing Pak this weekend in preparation for my relaxer next weekend but I guess I didn't properly detangle my hair before washing it and now my hair is tangled at the roots. My question is can I just relax the matted roots and hope the relaxer will untangle it or that will be hair suicide?



I would NOT do that. I would take some time out and untangle your roots first.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Fotchygirl said:


> I just want to cry right now, I washed and deep conditioned my hair with a Replenishing Pak this weekend in preparation for my relaxer next weekend but I guess I didn't properly detangle my hair before washing it and now my hair is tangled at the roots. My question is can I just relax the matted roots and hope the relaxer will untangle it or that will be hair suicide?


Sorry to hear that. Definitely detangle the roots first. Not doing so is a set back waiting to happen. I would get some oil mixed with a conditioner with slip or just oil by itself and detangle each section little by little. It is tedious but I've been there and understand the aggravation.


----------



## Saludable84

Fotchygirl said:


> I just want to cry right now, I washed and deep conditioned my hair with a Replenishing Pak this weekend in preparation for my relaxer next weekend but I guess I didn't properly detangle my hair before washing it and now my hair is tangled at the roots. My question is can I just relax the matted roots and hope the relaxer will untangle it or that will be hair suicide?


No no no. Try conditioning to get the roots untangled. If you relax you will regret it. Might deal with more breakage than you are trying to prevent.


----------



## Evolving78

Fotchygirl said:


> I just want to cry right now, I washed and deep conditioned my hair with a Replenishing Pak this weekend in preparation for my relaxer next weekend but I guess I didn't properly detangle my hair before washing it and now my hair is tangled at the roots. My question is can I just relax the matted roots and hope the relaxer will untangle it or that will be hair suicide?


  get a detangling spray and get to work.


----------



## missyrayne19

divachyk both. I've learned the hard way not to skip wash days, even if it's just the basics. Scalp is much happier if I wash it weekly


----------



## divachyk

Fotchygirl said:


> I just want to cry right now, I washed and deep conditioned my hair with a Replenishing Pak this weekend in preparation for my relaxer next weekend but I guess I didn't properly detangle my hair before washing it and now my hair is tangled at the roots. My question is can I just relax the matted roots and hope the relaxer will untangle it or that will be hair suicide?



Fotchygirl, everything everyone else said PLUS try using a safety pin or something sharp pointed to help pick out the knots as you break them apart. 

Try Hawaiin Silky 14 n 1. Some have used this to remove dreads so it should work on matted knots. 

If you cannot do this alone, seek help. I've been there and ended up having to cut out the matting. Not trying to scare you BUT I think my knots could have been saved and worked through had I had someone to help me. I think in some instances, I made the knots tighter with tugging and pulling. 

Pick the knot with lifting hair upwards out of the knot with movement going toward the ceiling. Pulling and tugging downward as we tend to do, makes the knot tighter. 

Tresemme Naturals is very slippery. You may be able to saturate those areas with water and conditioner. I wouldn't rewet the entire head though. 

Oil gives slip and conditioner softens. Use both to help make the hair manageable. Let it sit on the hair for a few hours before starting detangling.

You still need a detangler. Again, Hawaiian 14 n 1 or Mane n Tale detangler.

Good Luck



missyrayne19 said:


> divachyk both. I've learned the hard way not to skip wash days, even if it's just the basics. Scalp is much happier if I wash it weekly



Oh ok...understand girly Missrayne19


----------



## Fotchygirl

Thank you so much my ladies, I am currently using a Mane 'n Tail Detangler and doing small sections at a time. I think I'm making progress but I'm sadly losing some hair.


----------



## divachyk

Fotchygirl said:


> Thank you so much my ladies, I am currently using a Mane 'n Tail Detangler and doing small sections at a time. I think I'm making progress but I'm sadly losing some hair.



Fotchygirl
I don't think you'll make it out without losing some hair, maybe even a lot of hair...but, it's better than losing all hair. It might not feel that way right now but trust me on this one. Having to take scissors and cut a knot out close to the line of demarcation gives me flashbacks. Not a good feeling. So, keep plugging away, slowly but surely.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Fotchygirl I don't think you'll make it out without losing some hair, maybe even a lot of hair...but, it's better than losing all hair. It might not feel that way right now but trust me on this one. Having to take scissors and cut a knot out close to the line of demarcation gives me flashbacks. Not a good feeling. So, keep plugging away, slowly but surely.


  I had to do that a few times...


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> @Fotchygirl
> I don't think you'll make it out without losing some hair, maybe even a lot of hair...but, it's better than losing all hair. It might not feel that way right now but trust me on this one. Having to take scissors and cut a knot out close to the line of demarcation gives me flashbacks. Not a good feeling. So, keep plugging away, slowly but surely.



I too had to cut locks out of my (natural) hair.  It didn't feel good.


----------



## Holla

Fotchygirl said:


> Thank you so much my ladies, I am currently using a Mane 'n Tail Detangler and doing small sections at a time. I think I'm making progress but I'm sadly losing some hair.


 
Vinegar helped me when my natural hair was darn right matted (not just tangled). I did a wng and then pulled it back into a bun for days without detangling. It was a MESS!  I did cut out some top crown sections that were beyond anything but the vinegar helped with smaller sections. You are supposed to use ACV but I didn't have that at the time so I used straight white vinegar. Put it in a spray bottle undiluted. I saturated my hair, waited for it to soak in, put some detangling cheapie on top of the section, then used my fingers to detangle as much as possible before using a pick. I think the vinegar helped a lot.


----------



## brownb83

Relaxer day tomorrow yay!


----------



## greenandchic

Doing my TU this evening. 17 weeks post!


----------



## brownb83

greenandchic said:


> Doing my TU this evening. 17 weeks post!



I'm excited for both of us!


----------



## divachyk

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Beamodel

I am 10 weeks post today and my hair is on another level. I will be relaxing it next week for sure.


----------



## greenandchic

I did my hair last night using the Optimum Anti-Breakage Relaxer in regular.  Being 17 weeks post, I had a difficult time detangling the new growth before getting started. I washed and stretched my hair with a blow dryer last week but the new growth had reverted and my crown is very thick.  I used grape seed oil to seal my previously relaxed hair and help with the detangling process but that took the longest.  

Applying and smoothing took 16 minutes and 24 seconds before I made my way to the sink.  For the first time my hair is not underprocessed - I finally found something that worked.  We'll see what the next few days will bring but my hair feels great so far!


----------



## greenandchic

brownb83 said:


> I'm excited for both of us!



I can't wait to read your update!


----------



## Evolving78

What's going on? Ya'll rinse the relaxer out yet? Lmbo


----------



## brownb83

shortdub78 said:


> What's going on? Ya'll rinse the relaxer out yet? Lmbo



Lol I was so sick yesterday!! Ugh. Anyway. The relaxer turned out great. I use silk elements regular. 

However my right side had some severe damage from last year when I dyed my hair. So it's 2 inches shorter than the other side :-\.


----------



## MzSwift

I did my touch up last night. I added oil and condish to my Motions. I tried to texlax a little straighter this time. I think it worked but it's still very textured. I then did a light flat iron after blow drying. We had our holiday party today so I ended up putting my failed pin curl style into a ponytail.  My ponytail is only BSB, I'm  feeling disheartened. I want to find a healthy relaxed regimen for 2015. I think I'd like to cowash at least twice per week to keep my moisture in check.


----------



## irisak

So my hair sat me down today and told me if I didn't end this relaxer stretch it was thinking about leaving me. I went to sleep last night with My hair loose and woke up to tangled, matted hair. I used a whole bottle of v05 to detangle , shampooed once and followed up with more v05. I parted my hair into four sections and blow dried on cool, coated the ends with conditioner, and did my touch-up, put a rinse in my hair, and I'm sitting here with dc in my hair now. Whew!!! Just typing that has me tired!

Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

irisak Ooh, she was mad at you. I'm glad you guys kissed and made up.


----------



## Saludable84

I just washed my hair after 3 long weeks. I feel so much better. Used keracare Humecto. I really like that stuff


----------



## irisak

whosthatcurl said:


> irisak Ooh, she was mad at you. I'm glad you guys kissed and made up.



whosthatcurl girl yes. She was on some we need to talk about us type ish.

Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## FelaShrine

dont know how many weeks post i am. i think my last touch up was in March.

or maybe May


----------



## Fotchygirl

I also relaxed with the CON with Argan Oil relaxer and my hair came out nice and soft. Whoever came up with the idea of protecting your previously relaxed hair is a genius. My hair looks so thick. Now I just have to learn to blowdry and flat iron it.


----------



## SuchaLady

Anyone keep a rotation of conditioners and not for the sake of being a product junkie? I've always been a one conditioner type girl but I'm wondering if my hair would respond better to spontaneity. Nothing crazy though  like a rotation of four.


----------



## emada

SuchaLady said:


> Anyone keep a rotation of conditioners and not for the sake of being a product junkie? I've always been a one conditioner type girl but I'm wondering if my hair would respond better to spontaneity. Nothing crazy though  like a rotation of four.



I definitely rotate, I have about 5 that I use depending on how my hair feels. Plus I just like trying conditioners. I think that now that I've tried Joico's moisture recovery conditioner I'll just use up the rest and stick to about 2 conditioners.

ORS hair mayo
ORS hair masque
ORS nourishing conditioner
ORS replenishing conditioners
Matrix biolage aqua immersion
APB berry smoothie conditioner- will be selling this one
Sample of APB ultra conditioning souffle 

Aphogee 2 minute
Affirm 5 n 1 reconstructor


----------



## SuchaLady

emada I currently use JOICO Moisture Recovery Balm. I once used Kenra but I ran out and never replenished. I hoarded  some AO HSR before they changed the formula. I have some professional brands I want to try. It's a 10, MoroccanOil, KeraCare, and some others. Perhaps I'll try one new conditioner per month next year :scratchch:


----------



## divachyk

First day not wearing wigs in about a month+ and it's quite underwhelming. Wigs will return tomorrow. 

My wash day was so-so yesterday. I went two weeks without washing and my hair did good. I didn't have much time to really wash yesterday but I made do with what I had.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> Anyone keep a rotation of conditioners and not for the sake of being a product junkie? I've always been a one conditioner type girl but I'm wondering if my hair would respond better to spontaneity. Nothing crazy though  like a rotation of four.



I have a number of conditioners because I'm a PJ but I don't keep all of them in rotation. I rotate a few at a time. Any more and my hair would freak. I rotate a few to give my hair a change up. It likes that at times.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> Anyone keep a rotation of conditioners and not for the sake of being a product junkie? I've always been a one conditioner type girl but I'm wondering if my hair would respond better to spontaneity. Nothing crazy though  like a rotation of four.



Right now I have three in rotation. I'm fine with that. If I change too much then my hair gets crazy so I like to keep a few and use them for a while before switching.


----------



## Babygrowth

SuchaLady said:


> Anyone keep a rotation of conditioners and not for the sake of being a product junkie? I've always been a one conditioner type girl but I'm wondering if my hair would respond better to spontaneity. Nothing crazy though  like a rotation of four.



It really depends on how my hair feels. So I have a smooth and silky, deep moisture, good moisture, and an all of the above in rotation and I buy DC'ers that fit into those categories although there is some crossover.


----------



## brownb83

My hair is gaining thickness before lenght I see. It's happened before.

I'm really hoping I'm APL ish by the summer because I miss my curly rollersets.

DH ain't helping showing me pics when my hair was longer 
And monitoring my trims.


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 said:


> Right now I have three in rotation. I'm fine with that. If I change too much then my hair gets crazy so I like to keep a few and use them for a while before switching.



I'm going to start incorporating more conditioners. I side eye people that say their hair gets "used to products"  but maybe I need to switch it up.


----------



## SuchaLady

Babygrowth said:


> It really depends on how my hair feels. So I have a smooth and silky, deep moisture, good moisture, and an all of the above in rotation and I buy DC'ers that fit into those categories although there is some crossover.



Yes! All my conditioners make my hair feel differently. Conditioned, but different. Y'all are about to make me hand over all my money


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> I'm going to start incorporating more conditioners. I side eye people that say their hair gets "used to products"  but maybe I need to switch it up.



Lol. No my hair doesn't really get used to anything but if I keep changing stuff then when something happens I can't pin point it. Lol. My hair actually does good with consistency, I just get bored.


----------



## missyrayne19

So I'm ending my stretch this week... but I'm kinda sad because I'm gonna have to co-wash then blow dry my hair tomorrow in order to stretch out my new growth. I air dried my hair this past wash day (Sunday) but my new growth is so freakin' dense and thick, ain't no way I'm getting through there on relaxer day without ripping through it. And that's obviously something I wanna avoid  but I'm a little upset because I reallllllly wanted to avoid using my blow dryer this time. If only I could find a nice moisturizer for my NG, things would be a-okay *le sigh*


----------



## greenandchic

missyrayne19 
How long do you wait between washing and relaxing your hair? When I touched up last week I waited a week from the last time I washed and blow dried and my new growth was soooo tangled - I can't wait that long next time but I don't want to risk having an irritated scalp either...
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=418715


----------



## divachyk

greenandchic, I average 5 days. The least I'll do is 3 days and at the most, 7 days. I lightly flat iron the roots to knock out the kink & tangles.


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> greenandchic, I average 5 days. The least I'll do is 3 days and at the most, 7 days. I lightly flat iron the roots to knock out the kink & tangles.



I think I'll try 3 next time. 7 days and I was picking tangles out with a pin!  Not quite but almost...


----------



## SuchaLady

Christmas hair. Granted I wear a bun everyday  but I am going to blow dry it for a sleeker look.


----------



## danysedai

I decided to cover my hair for a few months and I bought this wig from Rpgshow as an every day wig, in 14 inches

http://www.rpgshow.com/stock-rihanna-bob-hair-full-lace-wig-sc013s-p-5540.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLJpZFIUdds

I received it today and I really like it but the colour is not what I think it is (1B),it's more of a dark brown, and more visible in daylight. 

My communication with rpgshow has been great so far so I wrote to them but should I return this one and get the same in colour 1? or dye this one even though in their website they suggest not to dye it?(plenty of youtubers dye their lace wigs)

or....
if I return it, should I exchange it for this one?(more popular) I "think" the difference is the bangs on this one is fuller than on the one I bought. I would buy it in 14 inches too, not too long not too short.
http://www.rpgshow.com/stock-full-lace-human-hair-wig-straight-pts001s-p-1001.html

what do you ladies think?


----------



## Lilmama1011

danysedai said:


> I decided to cover my hair for a few months and I bought this wig from Rpgshow as an every day wig, in 14 inches
> 
> http://www.rpgshow.com/stock-rihanna-bob-hair-full-lace-wig-sc013s-p-5540.html
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLJpZFIUdds
> 
> I received it today and I really like it but the colour is not what I think it is (1B),it's more of a dark brown, and more visible in daylight.
> 
> My communication with rpgshow has been great so far so I wrote to them but should I return this one and get the same in colour 1? or dye this one even though in their website they suggest not to dye it?(plenty of youtubers dye their lace wigs)
> 
> or....
> if I return it, should I exchange it for this one?(more popular) I "think" the difference is the bangs on this one is fuller than on the one I bought. I would buy it in 14 inches too, not too long not too short.
> http://www.rpgshow.com/stock-full-lace-human-hair-wig-straight-pts001s-p-1001.html
> 
> what do you ladies think?



I like it, it looks very natural! danysedai


----------



## danysedai

Lilmama1011 said:


> I like it, it looks very natural! danysedai



Do you like the colour? do you think it's 1B?


----------



## Lilmama1011

danysedai said:


> Do you like the colour? do you think it's 1B?



danysedai yes,  I like the color. It does look like 1b. Very natural


----------



## divachyk

danysedai...my thoughts
- Don't dye it since it says not too. I wouldn't risk it -- that's a lot of money down the drain should it not work.

- I like the bob better.

- Exchange the bob and get a 1


----------



## divachyk

danysedai, I like the color but suggest going with the color your comfy with so, try the 1 since that should be darker. However, what if it comes looking like a true 1, would you be ok with that?


----------



## missyrayne19

greenandchic usually 7 days but a minimum of at least 3 if I'm going to sneak a co wash in right before. I can go a full week but only if my hair's been blown out first. My roots tangle very easily too if I let my hair air dry. HTH!


----------



## missyrayne19

This is it y'all! If I can convice my mom to help me relax my hair tomorrow, I'll end my stretch. If not it'll have to be Saturday afternoon but I reallllly don't wanna do it on Saturday because I have a 3 day weekend this weekend (which NEVER happens for me) and I'd rather not dedicate one of those days to doing my hair haha. Crossing my fingers she'll feel up to doing it tomorrow


----------



## divachyk

missyrayne19, good luck!!!


----------



## danysedai

Lilmama1011 and divachyk. I think I'll keep it, my husband likes it on me, it's just that I'm used to very dark hair. rpgshow offered a return and exchange, or $70 off next wig if I keep it, my choice.

I like the bangs on the other wig more but love the way the bob is cut in this one (slightly shorter in the back)


----------



## Saludable84

danysedai said:


> Do you like the colour? do you think it's 1B?



That wig is nice overall


----------



## divachyk

I'd keep and take the credit off the next danysedai


----------



## mochalocks

Felt good to take out that weave out of my hair Thursday night, I Can't wait to relax it in a few weeks.


----------



## danysedai

divachyk said:


> I'd keep and take the credit off the next danysedai



Changed my mind  decided to return it and exchange for the darker one


----------



## missyrayne19

Relaxing tonight!


----------



## missyrayne19

Relaxed my hair yesterday. Ended up with more texture than I wanted for the back but overall it turned out well. I'm pleased with my results.


----------



## CrinkumCrankum

SuchaLady said:


> I never base my scalp.



Me neither.


----------



## greenandchic

I haven't based either - lye or no lye.


----------



## Beamodel

I normally do base however I just relaxed my hair on Friday with Affirm Fiberguard Mild and I didn't base. This relaxer is amazing. It still leaves me with a little bit of texture and I love it. 

Here are my results...


----------



## TayMac

I had a hair appointment Saturday for a flat iron but my stylist cancelled. Not happy. I ended up doing my own wash/blow dry/flat iron and of course it isn't silky the way she can get it. But my hair is soft and moisturized so I'm happy about that. 

I'm almost 7 weeks post and I'll be doing a braid out or flexi rod set this week.


----------



## brownb83

Gonna wash, dc and flat Iron today for the holiday. I bought matrix total results moisture hydration conditioner and I love it!!

After dcing under the dryer my hair feels amazing.


----------



## Saludable84

Got my hair done today. Really liking the results. I'm back at MBL. I can't go by my current bras because they are nursing bras and sit lower than normal bras. My other bras are more accurate. I've been super lazy after starting the salon brands and I'm glad my hair isn't suffering too much from it.


----------



## Rozlewis

Saludable84 said:


> Got my hair done today. Really liking the results. I'm back at MBL. I can't go by my current bras because they are nursing bras and sit lower than normal bras. My other bras are more accurate. I've been super lazy after starting the salon brands and I'm glad my hair isn't suffering too much from it.



Saludable84

OMG. Your hair looks lovely, strong, healthy and shiny. Great job and beautiful hair.


----------



## brownb83

Saludable84 said:


> Got my hair done today. Really liking the results. I'm back at MBL. I can't go by my current bras because they are nursing bras and sit lower than normal bras. My other bras are more accurate. I've been super lazy after starting the salon brands and I'm glad my hair isn't suffering too much from it.



Jesus!!!  wow!!! 
Your hair is everything!


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 said:


> Got my hair done today. Really liking the results. I'm back at MBL. I can't go by my current bras because they are nursing bras and sit lower than normal bras. My other bras are more accurate. I've been super lazy after starting the salon brands and I'm glad my hair isn't suffering too much from it.



Very pretty girly. This is my next goal. I see that Joico behind you


----------



## missyrayne19

Saludable84 said:


> Got my hair done today. Really liking the results. I'm back at MBL. I can't go by my current bras because they are nursing bras and sit lower than normal bras. My other bras are more accurate. I've been super lazy after starting the salon brands and I'm glad my hair isn't suffering too much from it.



Your hair is soooo pretty! Definitely can't wait til my hair is like that


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> Got my hair done today. Really liking the results. I'm back at MBL. I can't go by my current bras because they are nursing bras and sit lower than normal bras. My other bras are more accurate. I've been super lazy after starting the salon brands and I'm glad my hair isn't suffering too much from it.



Beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

Rozlewis said:


> Saludable84  OMG. Your hair looks lovely, strong, healthy and shiny. Great job and beautiful hair.



Thank you. 



brownb83 said:


> Jesus!!!  wow!!! Your hair is everything!



Thank you. 



SuchaLady said:


> Very pretty girly. This is my next goal. I see that Joico behind you



Thank you. Yeah, I bought as per your recommendation. I really like it. I have a couple more uses of the Humecto and I'll alternate back to it. 



missyrayne19 said:


> Your hair is soooo pretty! Definitely can't wait til my hair is like that



Thank you. And you hair is already there. I was drooling in the relaxer reveal thread. I thought of you when I took the picture. 



flyygirlll2 said:


> Beautiful!  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thank you!


----------



## AgeinATL

Saludable84 said:


> Got my hair done today. Really liking the results. I'm back at MBL. I can't go by my current bras because they are nursing bras and sit lower than normal bras. My other bras are more accurate. I've been super lazy after starting the salon brands and I'm glad my hair isn't suffering too much from it.



Gorgeous!! Nice and full from roots to ends!


----------



## divachyk

You hair looks awesome Saludable84!


----------



## mochalocks

Getting my hair done now...I let her trim my ends too.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

I'm having a good time looking at the last few pages of the relaxer posts and reminiscing on how I used to MAKE the time to do my hair!  Oh, it will return real soon.  My stylist did my last relaxer before baby comes two weeks ago.  I've been wrapping it since then and yesterday and today doing my moisturizing and pulling back in a pony.  I will have another shampoo and set on Thursday afternoon.

My stylist has been using Syntonics mild relaxer on my hair and I LOVE IT.  He even uses the accompanying shampoos and conditioners and so far, only good is seen in my hair.  I hope it continues after baby and hormones work their number on my hair.  Anyone else use Sytonics before?  I hadn't heard of it before a few months ago, but its also made by Avalon and I know how much I love my Keracare poo and conditioner so that was a win for me too!


----------



## Babygrowth

KaramelDiva1978 my old hairdresser used to use that and I loved it! I would still go to her if she didn't move to far far away land. I've actually been looking on eBay to buy it. That line had my hair healthy.


----------



## missyrayne19

I'm thinking of relaxing my edges once a year. They're so thin and fine that even with me stretching them 6 months and leaving the relaxer on for like a minutes, I'm still unhappy with them. Anyone else tried this or know someone who has? Not sure if it'll be worth it or not


----------



## divachyk

Happy New Year Ladies!!!


----------



## greenandchic

missyrayne19 said:


> I'm thinking of relaxing my edges once a year. They're so thin and fine that even with me stretching them 6 months and leaving the relaxer on for like a minutes, I'm still unhappy with them. Anyone else tried this or know someone who has? Not sure if it'll be worth it or not



I'm thinking about relaxing my nape just once a year since I want to try to see if I can grow it longer.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!!!



Happy New Year! 

It's is also Capricorn Season


----------



## SuchaLady

missyrayne19 said:


> I'm thinking of relaxing my edges once a year. They're so thin and fine that even with me stretching them 6 months and leaving the relaxer on for like a minutes, I'm still unhappy with them. Anyone else tried this or know someone who has? Not sure if it'll be worth it or not



Try it. I've never had an edge problem but I went without a relaxer for about 20 months. Edges were noticeably thicker. So for me relaxed edges didn't/don't equal thinness but it's just the nature of relaxed hair to not be as thick as unprocessed hair.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> It's is also Capricorn Season



Team Aquarius over hea' so it's turn up time for January Babies!!! SuchaLady I take it you're a Cap? Happy Bday month to you...


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk Yes! Exactly two weeks from today 1/15. I'll be 24. I'm a grandma  

Happy Birthday month to you too!


----------



## iLurk

happy new year ladies

SuchaLady get out of here i wish i was that young now


----------



## sunnieb

SuchaLady girl, get outta here you wuppa snapper little baby! 

If you're a grandma,  my 42 year old butt must be in the grave!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## missyrayne19

SuchaLady unfortunately for me, it's just plain old genetics. Everyone in my family, relaxed or natural, has this problem. My edges are thickest in their natural state so I kinda figure if this yearly relaxing thing doesn't work, I might just transition my edges to become natural 

greenandchic if you do decide to go for it, let me know! It'd be nice having someone else who's doing something similiar to me


----------



## missyrayne19

SuchaLady if you think 24 is bad, wait til 25. I felt ancient


----------



## TayMac

missyrayne19 said:


> SuchaLady if you think 24 is bad, wait til 25. I felt ancient



Ha, I turned 30 on Saturday and drank the whole day because I'm so old. And found 2 more gray hairs.


----------



## SuchaLady

iLurk sunnieb This really makes me feel better.   I told my daddy earlier that Im old and he told me to shut up 



iLurk said:


> happy new year ladies
> 
> SuchaLady get out of here i wish i was that young now





sunnieb said:


> SuchaLady girl, get outta here you wuppa snapper little baby!
> 
> If you're a grandma,  my 42 year old butt must be in the grave!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

I totally believe this  missyrayne19 Oh man when I turned 21 I cried so hard.  Im very grateful to be alive and thank God daily but seriously Im so old



missyrayne19 said:


> SuchaLady if you think 24 is bad, wait til 25. I felt ancient




TayMac this entire statement  



TayMac said:


> Ha, I turned 30 on Saturday and drank the whole day because I'm so old. And found 2 more gray hairs.


----------



## iLurk

my bday is at the end of the month. sometimes i wish i had a late birthday so i can stay the same age a little bit longer. ive been going through the typical what have i done with my life mini midlife crisis that comes with a new age set. sigh


----------



## greenandchic

missyrayne19 said:


> SuchaLady
> 
> greenandchic if you do decide to go for it, let me know! It'd be nice having someone else who's doing something similiar to me



missyrayne19 - I will!  I'm only 3 weeks post but I'll let you know when I get closer to 14 weeks or so what I decide to do.


----------



## Babygrowth

TayMac said:


> Ha, I turned 30 on Saturday and drank the whole day because I'm so old. And found 2 more gray hairs.



Are you kidding me?!? I'm 30 but feel and look 23 and I love it!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Babygrowth said:


> Are you kidding me?!? I'm 30 but feel and look 23 and I love it!



26 and people still think I'm 19 and 20


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

* whispers * I'll be 30 next year. I'm actually kind of excited about my gray hair. If the one I have now is getting me ready for what's to come, then I will have some strong hair. You know what that means: Retention! Lol, silver lining and such.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady, you're a baby!


----------



## TayMac

Babygrowth said:


> Are you kidding me?!? I'm 30 but feel and look 23 and I love it!



I was just being dramatic. I don't feel or look old. The next time I get to the salon, I'm dying these grays though.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Babygrowth said:


> KaramelDiva1978 my old hairdresser used to use that and I loved it! I would still go to her if she didn't move to far far away land. I've actually been looking on eBay to buy it. That line had my hair healthy.



Definitely a keeper for a head of locks like yours girl!!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

SuchaLady said:


> iLurk sunnieb This really makes me feel better.   I told my daddy earlier that Im old and he told me to shut up



This is hilarious!! My birthday is in two days and basically, sunnieb and I could be sisters!! That means I am "63" having a baby because I get to go to Maternal Fetal for appointments and "AMA" is written by name. You know what that is? Advanced Maternal Age, ain't that about a blip?!!!!! Really? That's what 36 looks like.

So to the younger ladies, I'd gladly trade ages with you. If you've changed your mind, then in my Nene Leakes voice, "Girl bye!" Enjoy your age and make it look and feel fabulous. I know I am! I'll be "turning up" my apple juice on Monday like bring it 37. Lolol!


----------



## Babygrowth

TayMac said:


> I was just being dramatic. I don't feel or look old. The next time I get to the salon, I'm dying these grays though.



I know honey. My bestie is the same way! My gray hairs are in my eyelashes.


----------



## fatimablush

Babygrowth said:


> I know honey. My bestie is the same way! My gray hairs are in my eyelashes.



I have 4 grey hairs in my right brow...whenever I pluck the brow needs to be filled in.


----------



## beloved1bx

Babygrowth said:


> I know honey. My bestie is the same way! My gray hairs are in my eyelashes.



I'll be 28 this month and I got a grey eyelash last spring. It annoys me. I also have like 3 grays in my temple but I think taking cod liver oil must be turning them back to their natural color. Only the ends are gray as those hairs have grown over the last year.


----------



## iLurk

i caught a couple of gray hairs in the back of my head and i was like erplexed but i do remember my sister complaining about finding grays when she was around this age so i guess its normal to start experiencing them around this time for me.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> SuchaLady, you're a baby!



That's what I've been told.  y'all have watched me from being a teenager to graduating undergrad now nearly halfway through grad school. Pretty soon an engagement, marriage, and baby announcement will come. It's only right


----------



## Saludable84

greenandchic said:


> I'm thinking about relaxing my nape just once a year since I want to try to see if I can grow it longer.



If it's manageable why not?


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> divachyk Yes! Exactly two weeks from today 1/15. I'll be 24. I'm a grandma   Happy Birthday month to you too!



I'm the 20th. According to my year of birth I am still a Cappy  I'll be 25 for the 5th or 6th time


----------



## divachyk

I'm the 30th Saludable84 SuchaLady


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> I'm the 30th Saludable84 SuchaLady



divachyk I missed this post. What are you doing for your 21st?


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 said:


> I'm the 20th. According to my year of birth I am still a Cappy  I'll be 25 for the 5th or 6th time



That's my grandma's birthday! We are 5 days apart. So you're turning 21 too? Lol  Saludable84


----------



## SuchaLady

Headed to TJ Maxx in a few to get more Joico  think I'm going to do a crinkly bun tomorrow for my birthday. No blow drying this week.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady you're too kind. I'll be 37. I'm unsure what I'm gonna do. And you? Eta: happy early bday.

KarmalDiva1978 I'm without child so yeah, if I ever, I'll be rated out too. My cousin just delivered at 40 and was considered high risk. I'm truly offended by AMA.  eta: happy belated bday.

Happy belated to TayMac and anyone I missed.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk Youre gonna be a fabulous 37 with awesome hair! And thank you! I have nothing planned but my besties and boo will probably drag me out this weekend but tomorrow Im only going to class


----------



## missyrayne19

Did a co-wash today. My hair is so darn soft and fluffy I couldn't be happier.


----------



## greenandchic

^^

Thinking of doing a cowash tomorrow after a sauna.


----------



## divachyk

missyrayne19 said:


> Did a co-wash today. My hair is so darn soft and fluffy I couldn't be happier.


what did you use missyrayne19


----------



## missyrayne19

^^^ I used the macadamia deep repair mask. It's funny because my hair hated that conditioner as a deep condition but when used as a co-wash? Love at first sight. But that sucker cost me 30+ dollars, ain't no way I'm repurchasing again just to co-wash with when my 5 dollar conditioners work just as well, if not better


----------



## missyrayne19

So I'm curious ladies. When you do styles that leave texture/curls in your hair (like bantu knots or braid outs) do you ever get mistaken for natural?? Because I do. Every. Single. Time. It's mostly with customers or my co-workers and no matter how I try to explain otherwise, they still don't get it. It leaves me frustrated sometimes. Relaxed hair doesn't have to be straight all the time and no matter how I try to explain this to people, they just don't listen


----------



## iLurk

^ People always mistake me for natural even when i just let my hair air dry like in the avi. i dont even bother trying to reason with people about it anymore. i just nod my head like im really listening whenever they say something  about hair but really just let it pass through 1 ear and out the other cause i know they already made up their minds and im not gonna let them annoy me.


----------



## kikisf

missyrayne19 said:


> So I'm curious ladies. When you do styles that leave texture/curls in your hair (like bantu knots or braid outs) do you ever get mistaken for natural?? Because I do. Every. Single. Time. It's mostly with customers or my co-workers and no matter how I try to explain otherwise, they still don't get it. It leaves me frustrated sometimes. Relaxed hair doesn't have to be straight all the time and no matter how I try to explain this to people, they just don't listen



my whole life! when i was a child people used to tell my mother you really should perm her hair. when my mother told them that i already had a perm people used to say then she needs a super or she needs a perm and press.  even the best hair dressers get fooled sometimes.


----------



## Evolving78

missyrayne19 said:


> So I'm curious ladies. When you do styles that leave texture/curls in your hair (like bantu knots or braid outs) do you ever get mistaken for natural?? Because I do. Every. Single. Time. It's mostly with customers or my co-workers and no matter how I try to explain otherwise, they still don't get it. It leaves me frustrated sometimes. Relaxed hair doesn't have to be straight all the time and no matter how I try to explain this to people, they just don't listen


  that might happen if one isn't bone straight and leaves a lot of texture in their hair.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm hitting the seventh week in a couple of days. I'm not going to say I'm not having any issues. I just know I need to prepare myself very soon for my next wash. I am going to get some products today to help with detangling. I think that is using my biggest issue, besides keeping my new growth moisturized. I'm trying to go for a long stretch. It would be nice if I can make it six months!


----------



## brownb83

I'm relaxing next week. I will be 9 weeks post.

My new growth is crazy though.


----------



## Fotchygirl

shortdub78 said:


> I'm hitting the seventh week in a couple of days. I'm not going to say I'm not having any issues. I just know I need to prepare myself very soon for my next wash. I am going to get some products today to help with detangling. I think that is using my biggest issue, besides keeping my new growth moisturized. I'm trying to go for a long stretch. It would be nice if I can make it six months!


shortdub78 please don't stretch longer than you have to. Sometimes it does more harm than good. Stretching long caused me major tangles and ssk's. No more, except with weaves like I'm doing now.


----------



## Evolving78

Fotchygirl said:


> shortdub78 please don't stretch longer than you have to. Sometimes it does more harm than good. Stretching long caused me major tangles and ssk's. No more, except with weaves like I'm doing now.


 ok I will try for 12 weeks! I will let you know how things go by the 10th mark if I make it that far.


----------



## danysedai

I posted these pictures on the Wig Challenge thread but just sharing here too. This is the wig I was talking about about a month ago. I returned the Rihanna bob wig and exchanged it for this one in colour 1(not 1b as the other one). It's from rpgshow, it's model pt001-s, 14 inches but cut shorter all around, didn't have to cut the bangs as on youtube videos. Shipping was very fast to Canada, and customer service was good with the exchange and all.


----------



## Babygrowth

Now that its a month later I can really tell how the corrective did. Some areas are still curly towards the ends so I have to be extra gentle and stick with detangling on wet, conditioner soaked hair. I've been seeing broken ends so I gotta get better with protein on my ends, heavy sealing, and tucking those ends away. No more buns either.


----------



## Katrice

danysedai said:


> Very cute and natural looking!  How do you wear your hair underneath the wig? Do you use a wig cap?


----------



## 11228

Is that your real hair in the avi *danysedai * I would not cover mine if it looked half as good and healthy. Your hair is gorgeous!

I have a question for relaxed ladies, would you consider Redken Anti Snap moisturizing?  I use it as such in my M&S. For clarity I use Aphogee Pro-Vit diluted with water and a few capfuls of SAA, next I apply the anti snap and seal with organic coconut oil. I wonder if I could be doing better?


----------



## danysedai

Katrice said:


> danysedai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute and natural looking!  How do you wear your hair underneath the wig? Do you use a wig cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I braid it in big flat vertical french braids close the scalp (can't cornrow, don't know why) and secure with a Goody elastic then secure the ends up with a hair pin. I use a wig cap that came with the wig.*
> 
> 
> 11228 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your real hair in the avi *danysedai * I would not cover mine if it looked half as good and healthy. Your hair is gorgeous!
> 
> *The hair in my siggy (ponytail) is my hair, the one in my avatar are extensions. I'm currently between APL and BSL after cutting thin and damaged ends from my years of relaxing bone straight.*
> I have a question for relaxed ladies, would you consider Redken Anti Snap moisturizing?  I use it as such in my M&S. For clarity I use Aphogee Pro-Vit diluted with water and a few capfuls of SAA, next I apply the anti snap and seal with organic coconut oil. I wonder if I could be doing better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Redken Anti-snap protein, or at least light protein? I can't find the ingredients.
Click to expand...


----------



## Babygrowth

11228 said:


> Is that your real hair in the avi danysedai  I would not cover mine if it looked half as good and healthy. Your hair is gorgeous!
> 
> I have a question for relaxed ladies, would you consider Redken Anti Snap moisturizing?  I use it as such in my M&S. For clarity I use Aphogee Pro-Vit diluted with water and a few capfuls of SAA, next I apply the anti snap and seal with organic coconut oil. I wonder if I could be doing better?



Its more like light protein for me so I use it on my ends and it has great slip but for me its not really moisturising. But if your hair loves it than don't worry about it. Maybe alternate with strictly moisture and protein if it concerns you.


----------



## 11228

The ingredients are





> Aqua, Polyacrylamide, Phenoxyethanol, Amodimethicone, C13-14 Iso-paraffin, Isopropyl Myristate, Parfum/Fragrance, Laureth-7, Xylose, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Trideceth-6, Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein, PG-Propyl, Silanetriol, Argenine, Citric Acid, Cetyl Alcohol, Centrimonimum Chloride, Behentrimonium, Methosultrate, Benzyl Benzoate,Quaternium-33, Limonene Benzol Alcohol, Linalool, 2-Oleamido-1, 3 Octade-Canediol.



Phew! 

I am using it as my ceramides leave-in. I use Nexuss' Humectress to DC once a week but I thought I should have a leave-in that has a ceramides in it.


----------



## 11228

Babygrowth said:


> Its more like light protein for me so I use it on my ends and it has great slip but for me its not really moisturising. But if your hair loves it than don't worry about it. Maybe alternate with strictly moisture and protein if it concerns you.



My hair was breaking something awful until I took the time to read almost every thread about 3 weeks ago and put together a customized regime. I never had a regime to begin with so that was all new to me

I can't say if it is working by itself, but the combination I use is not hurting. The reason why I diluted the Aphogee with half water because I read that it too was protein  . I just don't want to protein overload. I use the 2 minutes and DC with Nexuss Humetress, I don't want to overdo.


----------



## greenandchic

11228 said:


> Is that your real hair in the avi *danysedai * I would not cover mine if it looked half as good and healthy. Your hair is gorgeous!
> 
> I have a question for relaxed ladies, would you consider Redken Anti Snap moisturizing?  I use it as such in my M&S. For clarity I use Aphogee Pro-Vit diluted with water and a few capfuls of SAA, next I apply the anti snap and seal with organic coconut oil. I wonder if I could be doing better?



I used Redken Anti Snap way back in the way (late '90s) when I pressed my hair weekly and my hair loved it.  It may be something to revisit since my hair prefer regular, light/medium protein as apposed to heavy treatments.


----------



## 11228

See, I didn't even know it is considered a heavy treatment. I only consider those that harden the hair hard protein.

It doesn't feel like a heavy protein in my hair. It strengthens my hair after I mist it with the liquid leave-in.

I know it is working since I have little to no breakage since I started using it about 2/3weeks ago.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm wondering if I will relax my hair at all this year  I'm already atleast 16 weeks post


----------



## SuchaLady

Happy birthday Saludable84! Enjoy


----------



## flyygirlll2

Happy Birthday Saludable84


----------



## flyygirlll2

SuchaLady said:


> I'm wondering if I will relax my hair at all this year  I'm already atleast 16 weeks post


    I'm in the same boat. I'm pretty much on cruise control so to speak. I'm 4 months post now and don't have a strong desire to relax, mainly because my hair has been shedding badly so the last thing I wanted to do was relax it.


----------



## strandedhhj

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I'm pretty much on cruise control so to speak. I'm 4 months post now and don't have a strong desire to relax, mainly because my hair has been shedding badly so the last thing I wanted to do was relax it.


  I find the longer I stretch, the more I shed. I just ended my 16 week stretch and shedding has been pretty much curbed.


----------



## SuchaLady

Are you going to relax? Have you done anything differently? New products?  Im in the minority that does not believe relaxer stretching causes shedding. 



flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I'm pretty much on cruise control so to speak. I'm 4 months post now and don't have a strong desire to relax, mainly because my hair has been shedding badly so the last thing I wanted to do was relax it.


----------



## NGraceO

Currently in a sewn down wig for the month. Hope I can make it.


----------



## strandedhhj

SuchaLady said:


> Are you going to relax? Have you done anything differently? New products?  Im in the minority that does not believe relaxer stretching causes shedding.


  Hmm, I'm wondering if it does or doesn't. When I have a lot of new growth, I don't comb it except on wash days so of course I'd see a ton of shedding. But I'm noticing like NONE since my last touch up. Not complaining about it but it is curious...


----------



## SuchaLady

Ive stretched for years at a time (literally) so I could be used to my hair's behavior. I can say my hair is gonna shed whether it's one week post or one year post. Heavily textured hair shedding is more noticeable though. 



strandedhhj said:


> Hmm, I'm wondering if it does or doesn't. When I have a lot of new growth, I don't comb it except on wash days so of course I'd see a ton of shedding. But I'm noticing like NONE since my last touch up. Not complaining about it but it is curious...


----------



## Babygrowth

SuchaLady said:


> Ive stretched for years at a time (literally) so I could be used to my hair's behavior. I can say my hair is gonna shed whether it's one week post or one year post. Heavily textured hair shedding is more noticeable though.



I can say that my shedding would vary based on hormones, and my techniques like am I detangling properly, how long has it been between detangling and is my hair balanced. Because stretching is second nature I can say it doesn't matter.


----------



## flyygirlll2

SuchaLady said:


> Are you going to relax? Have you done anything differently? New products?  Im in the minority that does not believe relaxer stretching causes shedding.



Idk yet. I typically stretch for a while because I honestly don't like being bothered with my hair lol. The only thing I've switched up for now is not using shampoo. Shampoo tends to tangle my roots and my hair feels stripped. My natural texture is very tightly coiled so I've been getting ssk's and tangles galore. I'm a pj so I love trying new products. My hair sheds period, it's just that it's been more than usual.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> Are you going to relax? Have you done anything differently? New products?  Im in the minority that does not believe relaxer stretching causes shedding.



SuchaLady I'm certain I use to believe stretching increased shedding but now that I'm almost 28 wks post, I disagree. I lose a lot of hair but I don't believe it to be abnormal amounts. I don't comb daily and I wash once every 2 weeks. So, I'm just losing what I would have lost anyway.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk Yes maam  A lot of people blame relaxer stretching for their shedding but I just dont agree. It takes a lot of trial and error to work with hair that isnt freshly relaxed but I  when I see people saying omg Im 4 weeks post help!  

How is that transit- I mean stretch going?



divachyk said:


> SuchaLady I'm certain I use to believe stretching increased shedding but now that I'm almost 28 wks post, I disagree. I lose a lot of hair but I don't believe it to be abnormal amounts. I don't comb daily and I wash once every 2 weeks. So, I'm just losing what I would have lost anyway.


----------



## SuchaLady

These two posts are my hair life in a nutshell. Im a relaxed girl that barely relaxes her hair  Seriously though  Im not even sure that Im gonna relax my hair this year at all. I just dont feel like it 



Babygrowth said:


> I can say that my shedding would vary based on hormones, and my techniques like am I detangling properly, how long has it been between detangling and is my hair balanced. *Because stretching is second nature I can say it doesn't matte*r.





flyygirlll2 said:


> Idk yet. *I typically stretch for a while because I honestly don't like being bothered with my hair lol*. The only thing I've switched up for now is not using shampoo. Shampoo tends to tangle my roots and my hair feels stripped. My natural texture is very tightly coiled so I've been getting ssk's and tangles galore. I'm a pj so I love trying new products. My hair sheds period, it's just that it's been more than usual.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> divachyk Yes maam  A lot of people blame relaxer stretching for their shedding but I just dont agree. It takes a lot of trial and error to work with hair that isnt freshly relaxed but I  when I see people saying omg Im 4 weeks post help!
> 
> How is that transit- I mean stretch going?


SuchaLady
 I can only laugh because I use to be that person around 8, 10, 12 weeks.


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> Idk yet. I typically stretch for a while because I honestly don't like being bothered with my hair lol. The only thing I've switched up for now is not using shampoo. Shampoo tends to tangle my roots and my hair feels stripped. My natural texture is very tightly coiled so I've been getting ssk's and tangles galore. I'm a pj so I love trying new products. My hair sheds period, it's just that it's been more than usual.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



Flyyygirlll2 using more shampoo - the right shampoo for my hair - has been a good thing for me. It removes any buildup so the conditioner performs better.


----------



## strandedhhj

I've done a year long stretch (never again unless I decide to transition) but, admittedly, haven't really been tending to my hair. I'm re-learning what it likes and what it doesn't. I guess the shedding I see isn't abnormal considering how infrequently I manipulate it and the fact that I'm not losing thickness; it just *looks* crazy. 20 weeks will probably be my max moving forward. Unless I get lazy again


----------



## flyygirlll2

SuchaLady said:


> These two posts are my hair life in a nutshell. Im a relaxed girl that barely relaxes her hair  Seriously though  Im not even sure that Im gonna relax my hair this year at all. I just dont feel like it



LOL that is pretty much how I am too. I just had a girl ask me recently if I know how to trim natural hair because she really needed to trim her hair. I told her I was relaxed and she gave me the side eye and said my hair looks nothing of the sort lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> Flyyygirlll2 using more shampoo - the right shampoo for my hair - has been a good thing for me. It removes any buildup so the conditioner performs better.



Yeah I never used to have this issue before. I used to wash with sulfate shampoo weekly. I feel like my new growth is normal to low porosity while the relaxed part is high porosity. I do have Komaza's Bountiful Mane and Pona Scalp Treatment. I've just been using Vo5 Kiwi Clarifying conditioner for now and i like it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Babygrowth

flyygirlll2 said:


> LOL that is pretty much how I am too. I just had a girl ask me recently if I know how to trim natural hair because she really needed to trim her hair. I told her I was relaxed and she gave me the side eye and said my hair looks nothing of the sort lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



That's crazy! My texlaxed hair doesn't look relaxed either and I get ssk's a whole helluva a lot!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Babygrowth said:


> That's crazy! My texlaxed hair doesn't look relaxed either and I get ssk's a whole helluva a lot!



Lol I get the natural questions a lot, mostly from random people who want some type of advice. Yeah I'm battling ssk's too... I cut them sometimes because they're that bad.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Lilmama1011

flyygirlll2 said:


> Lol I get the natural questions a lot, mostly from random people who want some type of advice. Yeah I'm battling ssk's too... I cut them sometimes because they're that bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



I'm relaxed and wear mostly curly styles and i get ssk. I gave up on the curly styles, well for now


----------



## 11228

I stopped using cornrows as a protective style because of ssk. I only bun now since I don't braid or wear weaves/wigs.

About stretching, I did a 6 months stretch last year but had keratin treatments in between.  The keratin didn't last for a month so I reevaluate my stretching methods. Going natural is  not for me.


----------



## 11228

Thinking about adding tea rinses to my regime in tomorrow's cowash.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## beloved1bx

THIS.

In a hair slump. Hormones are the devil. Mine are causing my hair to shed like I may not have any left soon (ok, that's a slight exaggeration). Need to try out my supplements again with some consistency.


----------



## D.Lisha

Feeling the urge to order some Manetabolism & Castor Oil....I can't help but feel as if I should have been waist length ++ by now! Ugh.......


----------



## 11228

11228 said:


> Thinking about adding tea rinses to my regime in tomorrow's cowash.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.



I went ahead and did a tea rinse. I caffeinated darjeeling as it is the only caffeinated tea in my breakfast cabinet. 

I LOVED the result. My hair felt stronger, kind of like the effect I gain from a protein treatment. Only different in a way I can't properly describe. 

In addition to the tea rinse, I am incorporating pre-poos into my regime. I use aloe vera juice, massage my scalp with JBCO and seal the length with sunflower and coconut oil with a few drops of tea tree oil. 

I plan on sealing with the sunflower, coconut and tea tree oil concoction in my M&S from now on.

I'll post a picture of my current length so you guys would know what I am working with. I've only just began


----------



## greenandchic

11228 Did you use the tea before or after conditioning? How long did you leave the tea in?


----------



## 11228

greenandchic said:


> 11228 Did you use the tea before or after conditioning? How long did you leave the tea in?



I used it after shampooing out my pre poo and before DC. I kept it in with a cap  for 20 minutes, rinsed it out and DC'ed with heat for 40 minutes.


----------



## Babygrowth

I flat ironed my hair and when I leave it down for too long my ends start sticking together and I notice breakage. I sealed today with Jakeala parfait but I don't know why it started doing that. Any thoughts?


----------



## divachyk

I purchased a short, fashion wig and it looks awesome. Takes me back to the days when I rocked that Halle Berry. I kinda miss that phase of my life. I did more with my short hair than long hair. I fall in ruts with long hair that short hair just doesn't allow for. I will rock my wig for now but gosh this makes me wanna cut my hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

Happy Birthday divachyk!


----------



## divachyk

:blowkiss: thank you SuchaLady!


----------



## brownb83

My hair gained a ton of thickness but only a little length. Sigh


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> :blowkiss: thank you SuchaLady!



Happy belated birthday. Hope you had good one.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> I flat ironed my hair and when I leave it down for too long my ends start sticking together and I notice breakage. I sealed today with Jakeala parfait but I don't know why it started doing that. Any thoughts?


  I love how the creme of nature shampoo feels, but I'm going to discontinue to use it. I'm going to give it to my mother and go back to my sulfate shampoos or low sulfate. My hair also sticks together when it is dry or product buildup. Also it could be hard water.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> :blowkiss: thank you SuchaLady!


  happy belated love!


----------



## Babygrowth

shortdub78 said:


> I love how the creme of nature shampoo feels, but I'm going to discontinue to use it. I'm going to give it to my mother and go back to my sulfate shampoos or low sulfate. My hair also sticks together when it is dry or product buildup. Also it could be hard water.



Oh no! It is amazing but you have to do what's best for your hair. I think that's the problem. I put all these products in not planning to flat iron then changed my mind at the last minute. Wash day with protein is definitely coming.


----------



## Saludable84

Happy belated birthday divachyk


----------



## Evolving78

Think I will use the aphogee 2 min once a week. I washed with my suave naturals almond and shea butter shampoo. I love that shampoo. It brought my hair back to life, as well as the conditioner back in 2012.


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> Oh no! It is amazing but you have to do what's best for your hair. I think that's the problem. I put all these products in not planning to flat iron then changed my mind at the last minute. Wash day with protein is definitely coming.


  yeah it feels good going on, but after awhile it just coats the hair. I used suave and my hair and scalp feels good today. What did you end up doing to your hair? What protein will you use?


----------



## Evolving78

Reading the Komaza thread is really opening my eyes to some things, or confirming what I already know about my hair. I plan on doing the analysis in the coming months. I want to see how roller setting, going back to just sulfate shampoos, and using light protein weekly will effect the health of my hair.


----------



## Love2Live

shortdub78 said:


> Reading the Komaza thread is really opening my eyes to some things, or confirming what I already know about my hair. I plan on doing the analysis in the coming months. I want to see how roller setting, going back to just sulfate shampoos, and using light protein weekly will effect the health of my hair.



I was reading that thread last week and I am sending off my sample Monday morning. I am beyond excited to get this analysis and get my hair back on track.


----------



## Evolving78

Love2Live said:


> I was reading that thread last week and I am sending off my sample Monday morning. I am beyond excited to get this analysis and get my hair back on track.


  I'm excited for you! Please post your results and findings! That thread and the brave women that faced their fears were extremely helpful!


----------



## Saludable84

Now that I'm back at work, I'll look into it in a couple of months.


----------



## divachyk

Love2Live said:


> I was reading that thread last week and I am sending off my sample Monday morning. I am beyond excited to get this analysis and get my hair back on track.



For me, it was worth every penny spent. I will be doing a follow-up analysis before getting a touch up just to see how things are progressing. 

My advice is trust what they say even if you don't believe them. Let your guard down and try whatever they suggest. You may be pleasantly surprised how things will start to turn around....good luck! Love2Live


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

divachyk said:


> I purchased a short, fashion wig and it looks awesome. Takes me back to the days when I rocked that Halle Berry. I kinda miss that phase of my life. I did more with my short hair than long hair. I fall in ruts with long hair that short hair just doesn't allow for. I will rock my wig for now but gosh this makes me wanna cut my hair.



That's usually my look for the Spring/Summer months. What's the name of the one you got? I have three pixie cut wigs with color and spend time styling them perfectly and that keeps me from cutting my hair. For me, its something about this time of year!!


----------



## cocoagirl

For those of you that try and limit heat, how do you get your roots straight after a wash- especially when you're 5+ weeks post?


----------



## Lilmama1011

cocoagirl said:


> For those of you that try and limit heat, how do you get your roots straight after a wash- especially when you're 5+ weeks post?



cocoagirl I don't get them straight. I just wear it curly by setting it over night or wear pull back styles and put gel on my edges. I don't worry about have straight edges


----------



## shasha8685

Adding more protein has yielded amazing results for my hair. I'm going to see how my hair reacts to weekly light protein treatments....


----------



## PerFicMsFit

cocoagirl said:


> For those of you that try and limit heat, how do you get your roots straight after a wash- especially when you're 5+ weeks post?


 cocoagirl I use Curlformers to stretch my roots without using direct heat.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PerFicMsFit said:


> cocoagirl I use Curlformers to stretch my roots without using direct heat.



Oh yeah I forgot about that.  But me and curlformers don't have a good relationship.  For some reason I can tell when it's pulling my hair and when I pull it through,  pull out from the middle shafts on out and don't feel it ubtil I'm looking at the hook like wtf. I'm tired of having catch up parts of my hair. Also those curls only last a day or two. No matter what you use for hold smh PerFicMsFit


----------



## PerFicMsFit

Lilmama1011 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about that.  But me and curlformers don't have a good relationship.  For some reason I can tell when it's pulling my hair and when I pull it through,  pull out from the middle shafts on out and don't feel it ubtil I'm looking at the hook like wtf. I'm tired of having catch up parts of my hair. Also those curls only last a day or two. No matter what you use for hold smh PerFicMsFit


 Lilmama1011 Try smaller sections to avoid pulling your hair. I made the mistake of using sections that were too big during my first time using Curlformers and ripped out some of my hair too. When using the Spiral Curlformers, I use a leave-in conditioner with Kurlee Belle Jelle Coconut Styling Gel and my curls last about 3 days with a bonnet overnight, then I comb them out and bun. If all I'm trying to do is stretch my roots without all of those spirally curls, I use a leave-in conditioner with a styling foam and set on Barrel Curlformers. With these particular Curlformers, you can use bigger sections because the opening is larger.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PerFicMsFit said:


> Lilmama1011 Try smaller sections to avoid pulling your hair. I made the mistake of using sections that were too big during my first time using Curlformers and ripped out some of my hair too. When using the Spiral Curlformers, I use a leave-in conditioner with Kurlee Belle Jelle Coconut Styling Gel and my curls last about 3 days with a bonnet overnight, then I comb them out and bun. If all I'm trying to do is stretch my roots without all of those spirally curls, I use a leave-in conditioner with a styling foam and set on Barrel Curlformers. With these particular Curlformers, you can use bigger sections because the opening is larger.



I want the bigger ones. I got the extra long ones I believe (orange and pink) I want to get the big ones. I do work in small sections,  maybe it is the angle. But I am waiting for my hair to  out grow those so I can feel accomplished lol PerFicMsFit


----------



## Lilmama1011

I will try smaller though,  I might do it today or tomorrow idk . Because it takes a while for me to install


----------



## PerFicMsFit

Lilmama1011 said:


> I want the bigger ones. I got the extra long ones I believe (orange and pink) I want to get the big ones. I do work in small sections,  maybe it is the angle. But I am waiting for my hair to  out grow those so I can feel accomplished lol @Perficmisfit


 Lilmama1011 I agree the Spiral ones do take a while to install because you have to work in small sections. I like the Barrel curl ones (Magenta and Yellow) more than the Spiral curl ones (Pink and Orange) because they are quicker for me to install. Angle does matter, so experiment and hopefully you'll find an angle that is best for you.


----------



## Lilmama1011

PerFicMsFit said:


> Lilmama1011 I agree the Spiral ones do take a while to install because you have to work in small sections. I like the Barrel curl ones (Magenta and Yellow) more than the Spiral curl ones (Pink and Orange) because they are quicker for me to install. Angle does matter, so experiment and hopefully you'll find an angle that is best for you.



I can't wait to get the bigger ones.


----------



## cocoagirl

I'ma have to look into these curl formers since everyone seems to like them...


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm 5 months post and didn't even realize it


----------



## Lilmama1011

SuchaLady said:


> I'm 5 months post and didn't even realize it



Nice, are you going to continue going? SuchaLady


----------



## SuchaLady

Lilmama1011 said:


> Nice, are you going to continue going? SuchaLady



Lilmama1011 Yes, I am. As of now I dont think Im relaxing until later this year. If at all.


----------



## Evolving78

shasha8685 said:


> Adding more protein has yielded amazing results for my hair. I'm going to see how my hair reacts to weekly light protein treatments....


  I'm doing the same thing.


----------



## divachyk

I have some curl formers and haven't attempted using them. They look intimidating and time consuming.



KaramelDiva1978 said:


> That's usually my look for the Spring/Summer months. What's the name of the one you got? I have three pixie cut wigs with color and spend time styling them perfectly and that keeps me from cutting my hair. For me, its something about this time of year!!



KaramelDiva1978
I have but haven't worn, sensational fab fringe and feather charm. These are human hair. The caps are small. My head is far from small so I'm unsure how I'mma pull them off. 

I love Vanessa synthetic wig salas...this one is my favorite. It purchased it with  color so it's really pretty. 

I have a few more but don't remember the names off the top of my head.  

Which ones you like?


----------



## greenandchic

shasha8685 said:


> Adding more protein has yielded amazing results for my hair. I'm going to see how my hair reacts to weekly light protein treatments....



My hair prefers light, frequent treatments rather than heaver, less often treatments.


----------



## SuchaLady

Think I'm gonna buy some knockoff curl formers. I need a small change from my bun. (I say this until it's time to do my hair. Then it goes in a ponytail )


----------



## divachyk

My edges are looking better than ever. The right side has always been thinner  than the left and it's still not yet as full but I'm loving the progress.


----------



## klsjackson

divachyk said:


> My edges are looking better than ever. The right side has always been thinner  than the left and it's still not yet as full but I'm loving the progress.
> 
> View attachment 296715



Hi Divachyk!!! Great progress.


----------



## divachyk

Thank you klsjackson


----------



## Babygrowth

shortdub78 I ended up rocking my hair a little longer then finally washed with Redken all soft and protein with Redken extreme plus. I'm putting in a sew in.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> My edges are looking better than ever. The right side has always been thinner  than the left and it's still not yet as full but I'm loving the progress.


  what are you doing? Is it due to the stretch or something else?


----------



## MsCarmenP

I'm sitting here in the salon getting my touchup. Today is 18 weeks post exactly. And boy my new growth is like whoa. I can barely part my hair. So ready to be able to run my fingers through my hair.


----------



## klsjackson

divachyk: I need some advice about hair trimming. Can I PM you?


----------



## greenandchic

Last night I slept in my deep conditioner for the first time since I was natural.  

I was going to wash my hair yesterday at the gym after working out but I ran out of time. I went back last night to use the sauna and shampooed, used an amino acid conditioning rinse and put my hair in a top bun with Kera Minerals Hair Smoothing System Deep Conditioner.  

This morning I worked out, rinsed and bunned my hair with Garnier Fructis Anti-Frizz Serum.  When I got home I sectioned and blew out my hair with Tresemme Thermal Creations Heat Tamer Leave-In.  My hair is so soft, I can't keep my hands out, LOL.


----------



## divachyk

klsjackson said:


> divachyk: I need some advice about hair trimming. Can I PM you?



klsjackson 
Of course, doll.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> what are you doing? Is it due to the stretch or something else?



I stopped relaxing my edges well before I started stretching. My edges are pretty much 100% natural at this point. shortdub78


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 we talked strands a few pages back. I rarely keep my strands but this is a shed from my edges area.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> flyygirlll2 we talked strands a few pages back. I rarely keep my strands but this is a shed from my edges area.



divaxhyck yup thick strands. I've discovered I also have a few fine hairs mixed in the front of my head but the majority is medium/thick strands.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## sunnieb

\begin rant

As expected, another nice discussion about natural/relaxed hair turns and goes like this:

"Oh me, oh my, there are people in the world who STILL relax???"

"All the highly educated and professional women I know are natural"

"The women I see still relaxed are usually poor and uneducated and want to act like they have money to still go to the salon"

"I just don't get why BW still relax"

"Relaxed hair is so weak, thin, broke, so glad I have all this beautiful luxurious natural hair"

"I'm sooooo glad I'm so educated and informed that I chose to go natural.  Hopefully those few relaxed heads left will get enlightened and go natural too"

Now, I've been on this forum long enough plus I'm old so I don't care one bit about these opinions.  My concern is that this forum gets like it did before where new relaxed members were hesitant to post and PM'd me questions.

Look naturals, go 'head and be great.  Enjoy your natural hair.  But, keep this HAIR forum a place where all types of hair are welcome.

/End Rant


----------



## SuchaLady

sunnieb There was plenty reaching going on in there   I definitely see many lovely heads of natural hair daily but Ion know bout them outnumbering relaxed heads


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> \begin rant  As expected, another nice discussion about natural/relaxed hair turns and goes like this:  "Oh me, oh my, there are people in the world who STILL relax???"  "All the highly educated and professional women I know are natural"  "The women I see still relaxed are usually poor and uneducated and want to act like they have money to still go to the salon"  "I just don't get why BW still relax"  "Relaxed hair is so weak, thin, broke, so glad I have all this beautiful luxurious natural hair"  "I'm sooooo glad I'm so educated and informed that I chose to go natural.  Hopefully those few relaxed heads left will get enlightened and go natural too"  Now, I've been on this forum long enough plus I'm old so I don't care one bit about these opinions.  My concern is that this forum gets like it did before where new relaxed members were hesitant to post and PM'd me questions.  Look naturals, go 'head and be great.  Enjoy your natural hair.  But, keep this HAIR forum a place where all types of hair is welcome.  /End Rant


  I had to get out of there! I saw that coming a mile away! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> sunnieb There was plenty reaching going on in there   I definitely see many lovely heads of natural hair daily but Ion know bout them outnumbering relaxed heads


  I see jacked up hair (relaxed and natural) where I'm from everyday, all day! Lol  Not too many women have yet to get it right! Lol and when I do see a natural head that looks lovely, I go out of my way to give her a compliment! Folks in IL are still on the weave/wig train.


----------



## divachyk

Say whaaaaaaaa? What thread was that? PM me if need be.

Here's the deal, based on where you live, you may see naturals outnumber relaxed but I have the pleasure of traveling near and far and straight hair still outnumbers kinky hair. I say straight hair because the person could be natural, who knows, nor do I care. All I know is straight hair still out numbers kinky hair everywhere I go...tis all. Carry on.


----------



## sunnieb

^^^It's in Off Topic I think.  The "Is Natural Hair a Fad" thread.


----------



## iLurk

hair seems to be something that really makes or breaks us black people. I don't get it.


----------



## MsCarmenP

I saw those "Natural hair is better" responses coming as soon as I read the OP. I read a few posts and clicked right on out. 

Anyhow, I *think* I got a surprise this time around. I was 18 weeks post when I got my touchup the other day. I've been aiming for APL for a while and it seems I skipped right past it and I'm on my way to BSL! At least I think. I haven't taken a comparison pic from last time. But I got weave checked like 4 times the other day. One of the weave checkers was DH. When he saw my hair after I came back from the salon he thought I'd gotten a weave.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I got yal on a pic either tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Lilmama1011

Before







After








Vaseline is on my forehead and my ends on the before pics btw


----------



## Evolving78

I am testing out It's A 10 leave in spray. I sprayed some on dry hair. Going to see how it feels through out the day.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> I am testing out It's A 10 leave in spray. I sprayed some on dry hair. Going to see how it feels through out the day.



I recently purchased and truly don't understand the hype. Did nothing for my hair. Let me know if you have better luck. shortdub78


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> I recently purchased and truly don't understand the hype. Did nothing for my hair. Let me know if you have better luck. shortdub78


  you aren't the first to say that! I was skeptical at first, but I'm a sucker for a leave-in spray. A lot of the sprays that don't work on others, gives me exactly what I need. They usually feel like straight up water! Lol most folks need more substance. I used it on dry hair, on my damn near natural/texlaxed roots and it made my roots so soft and smooth. I used it on one side of my hair to compare.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm looking into keratin treatments too to allow me to stretch longer. If I can stretch until the summer, that would be great! If not, 8-10 weeks will do for me.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78, I'll try it on dry hair (when I unravel my plaits) to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## greenandchic

Hair dryer shorted out this morning when DH was using it. Ill stop by the store and get a cheap one tonight until I find a better one I want.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> shortdub78, I'll try it on dry hair (when I unravel my plaits) to see if that makes a difference.


  I am air drying right now, and my hair feels extremely soft. I shampooed with Suave Almond, I dc'ed with nioxin on my crown and edges and silicon mix all over, I spray it's a 10, used my silicon mix Bambu leave-in, and CON Eden oil. I wanted to blow dry on cool, but the outlet is acting wonky. I applied a little more of the spray and added some grapeseed oil to my ends. My hair is in a bun. I smoothes my edges down wit Curls curl paste. I plan on washing/dc'ing again on Friday. I will be flat ironing. I will use the spray again during the week too!


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 I tried to make It's a 10 sing on its own. After realizing It's a 0, I added my other leave-ins to recover.  So, is it the It's a 10 or your other leave ins leaving your hair soft?


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> shortdub78 I tried to make It's a 10 sing on its own. After realizing It's a 0, I added my other leave-ins to recover.  So, is it the It's a 10 or your other leave ins leaving your hair soft?


  I did it by itself on dry hair first. Then I used it right after I rinsed out my conditioner, after that, I added my creamy leave in and serum. I always use a liquid leave in for detangling purposes. I air dried and my hair felt soft, but not smooth, so I added some more to dry hair and now I have the smoothness and softness I love! I could probably use it alone without the other leave-in and the CON isn't the best, but I didn't feel like digging for my PM skinny serum.


----------



## juliansmom

I wish there was more relaxed heads. I relaxed my hair for the first time in 8 or 9 years I believe last year. when I first found this hair board I was in middle school and decided I wanted to go natural because I didn't remember my hair texture and it was damaged beyond repair. looking back I could have easily grown my relaxed hair out. but I did enjoy my natural hair and loved my texture. but the hour long detangle sessions got old quick and I found my self only wearing my hair in a stretch state or flat ironed after a while. that's why I decided to relax again and I LOVE my hair relaxed. I still have a ton of texture and had to relax my hair all the way through twice to even get it relaxed (I have very thick 3c,4a) hair...I remember when I first joined there was so many Long beautiful relaxed heads and now it's sparse. ..I love watching youtube but even then I think I'm only subscribed to 5 or 6 women with relaxed hair and like 2 or 3 are transitioning. I feel like I joined the relaxed crew too late lol...anyways I'm done rambling. just my random thoughts of the day


----------



## juliansmom

one thing that's cool tho is alot of people ask me about my hair and how it got so long and healthy and they assume I'm natural..and I'm like nope relaxed hair can be healthy too! it all about how you take care of it. people are actually amazed to know my hair is relaxed..


----------



## divachyk

juliansmom I think there are still a number of relaxed heads out there. Naturals are just a little more vocal than relaxed so you tend to see and hear them more than relaxed. Don't be discouraged though. We can help you here.


----------



## irisak

So I just realized I can't count and I'm actually 12 weeks post lol. I'm relaxing tomorrow!!!!

Random thought, why must my scalp always itch so bad right after I decide to relax?!?! It itches so bad!

Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## CluelessJL

Hi ladies  I've just subscribed and I'm not really sure where to start, but as I'm relaxed this seemed a sensible place! 

I had a bit of an epiphany a few months ago about how badly I was looking after my hair and how little I knew. Basically I had all the bad habits/misconceptions; it's a miracle I still had hair!  Since then I've been experimenting a lot and reading some of the existing threads on this forum but I'm looking forward to asking lots of questions and gaining lots of knowledge from you all! Longer/healthier hair, here I come!


----------



## Guinan

juliansmom said:


> one thing that's cool tho is alot of people ask me about my hair and how it got so long and healthy and they assume I'm natural..and I'm like nope relaxed hair can be healthy too! it all about how you take care of it. people are actually amazed to know my hair is relaxed..


 
I think that's one of the biggest misconceptions about relaxed hair, and that's something that I will never understand. For some, when they see someone of color and their hair is long and healthy they assume that their hair is natural. Relaxed hair can be long and healthy too


----------



## CluelessJL

Managed to post the same thing twice - good start!


----------



## Lilmama1011

pelohello said:


> I think that's one of the biggest misconceptions about relaxed hair, and that's something that I will never understand. For some, when they see someone of color and their hair is long and healthy they assume that their hair is natural. Relaxed hair can be long and healthy too



pelohello or that they are mixed


----------



## Evolving78

I washed my hair using the tub facet. That was stupid. I will rinse my dc in the shower....


----------



## divachyk

pelohello said:


> I think that's one of the biggest misconceptions about relaxed hair, and that's something that I will never understand. For some, when they see someone of color and their hair is long and healthy they assume that their hair is natural. Relaxed hair can be long and healthy too





Lilmama1011 said:


> pelohello or that they are mixed



I think that stems from a good majority had issues while relaxed or they see a lot of jacked up relaxed heads. IRL, there aren't many long haired ladies walking around town. Most with long hair are mixed, unfortunately. Years of that have left many feeling that's the norm. Do you see a lot of healthy relaxed heads around town? Lilmama1011 and pelohello


----------



## Fotchygirl

I certainly don't divachyk, most women I see have jacked up SL hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

The women I see are typically weaved up, so idk what their hair looks like underneath there.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## brownb83

I do but to be fair I'm in a college town. I see amazing heads of hair all the time.

I get a lot of compliments on my rollerset from naturals


----------



## flyygirlll2

I flat ironed and trimmed my hair yesterday. I ended up burning my scalp though cause I was trying to get as close to the roots to straighten it and it just wouldn't straighten smh. I did use sweet almond oil instead of a serum and I didn't love the results because I believe I used way too much oil... lesson learned.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## divachyk

A little neosporin or aloe would help the healing flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> A little neosporin or aloe would help the healing flyygirlll2



Thanks DivaChyck. I mixed some of Komaza's Bountiful Mane with JBCO and it helped alleviate some of the pain. This is why I hardly flat iron my hair, the amount of time it takes to straighten it is too much.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## simplyconfident

I tried something different last night and had great results.   I blow dried my damp hair (hair had creamy leave in, moisturizer, and oil on it. scalp was oiled with JBCO) on low/medium heat, low setting. 

I know it doesn't seem like much but my hair is thanking me! My hair is so soft and manageable right now I can't stop touching it. I believe bunning air dried and/or damp hair was causing more breakage even thought it was a no heat style. Just wanted to share in case someone else could benefit from this as well.


----------



## greenandchic

simplyconfident said:


> I tried something different last night and had great results.   I blow dried my damp hair (hair had creamy leave in, moisturizer, and oil on it. scalp was oiled with JBCO) on low/medium heat, low setting.
> 
> I know it doesn't seem like much but my hair is thanking me! My hair is so soft and manageable right now I can't stop touching it. I believe bunning air dried and/or damp hair was causing more breakage even thought it was a no heat style. Just wanted to share in case someone else could benefit from this as well.




simplyconfident - I know it probably doesn't matter, but what kind of leave in did you use?


----------



## simplyconfident

I used Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship in the original formula, Cantu for naturals moisturizer, and sealed with JBCO.


----------



## Guinan

divachyk said:


> I think that stems from a good majority had issues while relaxed or they see a lot of jacked up relaxed heads. IRL, there aren't many long haired ladies walking around town. Most with long hair are mixed, unfortunately. Years of that have left many feeling that's the norm. Do you see a lot of healthy relaxed heads around town? @Lilmama1011 and @pelohello


 
In Philly, I see more naturals or women with weaves/wigs. When I did relaxed, my hair was healthy and long; and I'm not mixed. However, ya'll are right there arent many women that I see with healthy relaxed hair or natural hair IRL.


----------



## divachyk

The forum is definitely the exception which is why we should celebrate each other regardless of our hair choice.


----------



## brownb83

divachyk said:


> The forum is definitely the exception which is why we should celebrate each other regardless of our hair choice.



No. not gonna happen


----------



## fatimablush

I am going to texlax/relax my hair. My two was really matted as always in the morning and I hate detangling. My wrists ache.  I have tendinitis or something going on inside my wrists I hate it. So I will do my hair and keep it short...I hate when my hands ache. I noticed this for the past 2 years..it has just gotten worse. I need my hands for daily stuff..


----------



## TayMac

I'm almost 10 weeks post. My last relaxer was in December. I'm going to try and stretch for 3 more weeks.


----------



## sylver2

pelohello said:


> I think that's one of the biggest misconceptions about relaxed hair, and that's something that I will never understand. For some, when they see someone of color and their hair is long and healthy they assume that their hair is natural. Relaxed hair can be long and healthy too



this is so true. people were always shocked to find out i was relaxed. smh


----------



## Evolving78

fatimablush said:


> I am going to texlax/relax my hair. My two was really matted as always in the morning and I hate detangling. My wrists ache.  I have tendinitis or something going on inside my wrists I hate it. So I will do my hair and keep it short...I hate when my hands ache. I noticed this for the past 2 years..it has just gotten worse. I need my hands for daily stuff..


  I'm going to get the Kera Minerals straightening system this evening, but I'm going to do it Thursday. I'm excited! The texlaxed roots are causing me some breakage. I can't relax because I'm only 4 weeks post.


----------



## flyygirlll2

shortdub78 said:


> I'm going to get the Kera Minerals straightening system this evening, but I'm going to do it Thursday. I'm excited! The texlaxed roots are causing me some breakage. I can't relax because I'm only 4 weeks post.




shortdub78 Please leave a review after you try it. I have the Beautiful Textures but I'm still hesitant about using it though.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Evolving78

flyygirlll2 said:


> shortdub78 Please leave a review after you try it. I have the Beautiful Textures but I'm still hesitant about using it though.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


  I wish you would try it, so you can tell me about that one too! Lol I think I'm going to be cheap and try the beautiful textures. I didn't make it out to the store tonight, but I have to tomorrow. Plan on getting a flat iron too.


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:


> I think that stems from a good majority had issues while relaxed or they see a lot of jacked up relaxed heads. IRL, there aren't many long haired ladies walking around town. Most with long hair are mixed, unfortunately. Years of that have left many feeling that's the norm. Do you see a lot of healthy relaxed heads around town? Lilmama1011 and pelohello



divachyk I don't be all over,  but from the ones coming to the salon it's most jacked up relaxed hair


----------



## SuchaLady

College campuses have the most beat group of girls you will ever see. Especially in the south  



brownb83 said:


> I do but to be fair I'm in a college town. I see amazing heads of hair all the time.  I get a lot of compliments on my rollerset from naturals


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> College campuses have the most beat group of girls you will ever see. Especially in the south


SuchaLady 
Back in my day  the focus was all on the athletes. Now it's about looking beat and fleek.


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 IDareT'sHair, I didn't make it through the end of the week without wigs. I returned to them today...

Below is a copy and paste of what I wrote in another thread.

My hair is having a bad week thanks to poor decisions on my part - trying to go without my wig and ended up having to do a quick mid-week regi to alleviate dryness and remove the waxy feel from my hair. I really should have waited until the weekend when I had ample time rather than cutting corners in my regi. 

I'm at 33 weeks post. Totally hoping a protein treatment calms things down and gets me back on track. 

Until then, back to wigs....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

divachyk

No Worries!  

A Girl Always Needs a Back-Up

Congrats on your 33 Weeks!


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> flyygirlll2 IDareT'sHair, I didn't make it through the end of the week without wigs. I returned to them today...  Below is a copy and paste of what I wrote in another thread.  My hair is having a bad week thanks to poor decisions on my part - trying to go without my wig and ended up having to do a quick mid-week regi to alleviate dryness and remove the waxy feel from my hair. I really should have waited until the weekend when I had ample time rather than cutting corners in my regi.  I'm at 33 weeks post. Totally hoping a protein treatment calms things down and gets me back on track.  Until then, back to wigs....



divachyk Hey if it ain't broke, keep doing what's been working for you. I'm the opposite because I bought a wig and I didn't like the way I felt or looked in it. I'm wearing my hair straight right now until my next wash. My roots have reverted somewhat and since I didn't apply heat to my nape, it has all these darn ssk's smh. I'll most likely go back to wearing 2 strand twists after this idk yet.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## simplyconfident

Well, I pushed my luck and tried a new leave in, Silicon Mix. It was a huge fail. My hair was so puffy and stiff. I baggied my entire head last night with a generous amount of moisturizer last night.  I'm  hoping to be able to bun it the for a week before doing a clarifying wash. We shall see.


----------



## SuchaLady

Feeling like a failure because I'm considering relaxing at 5ish months post. #StretchingProblems


----------



## flyygirlll2

SuchaLady said:


> Feeling like a failure because I'm considering relaxing at 5ish months post. #StretchingProblems




SuchaLady don't feel bad. Stretching can be a nuisance sometimes.  I do it since I don't like to be bothered with my hair for the most part. I'm about 22 weeks post and recently flat ironed my hair just to give myself a break from these god forsaken ssk's and tangles.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## SuchaLady

flyygirlll2 said:


> SuchaLady don't feel bad. Stretching can be a nuisance sometimes.  I do it since I don't like to be bothered with my hair for the most part. I'm about 22 weeks post and recently flat ironed my hair just to give myself a break from these god forsaken ssk's and tangles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



flyygirlll2 yeah I stretch for so long that 5 months seems as if I'm quitting  but this stretch isn't fun this go round. Why am I torturing myself for nothing?


----------



## twolala

I'm 11 months post and I'm bout to go crazy..the two textures are gonna drive me crazy lol..I don't think I'm going to do the whole once a year relaxer thing anymore..I'm going to start getting it done twice a year


----------



## SuchaLady

^I just decided to increase my relaxer frequency as well. It's people relaxing once a month and I'm fretting about every 4 months


----------



## sunnieb

I stretched almost 19 weeks this time purely because of laziness and procrastination.  

No more!   Once I make it to 3 months or so,  I'm going to relax.  That'll put me at 3-4 times a year.   I'm good with that. 

Once upon a time,  I was one of those monthly relaxers and I still had hair - damaged hair but hair.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb said:


> I stretched almost 19 weeks this time purely because of laziness and procrastination.
> 
> No more!   Once I make it to 3 months or so,  I'm going to relax.  That'll put me at 3-4 times a year.   I'm good with that.
> 
> Once upon a time,  I was one of those monthly relaxers and I still had hair - damaged hair but hair.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



sunnieb, I did that too but I didn't know it was damaged. My hair looked great tbh. I was using box relaxers so I'm sure the milder relaxers helped me not be bald and raggedy head looking.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> sunnieb, I did that too but I didn't know it was damaged. My hair looked great tbh. I was using box relaxers so I'm sure the milder relaxers helped me not be bald and raggedy head looking.



Girl I used whatever my stylist had on hand!  

Folk told me my hair was pretty all the time.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## 11228

divachyk said:


> My edges are looking better than ever. The right side has always been thinner  than the left and it's still not yet as full but I'm loving the progress.
> 
> View attachment 296715





Hope you don't mind me asking. What are you doing to the edges? Mine aren't bad but they could be better.


----------



## 11228

shortdub78 said:


> I'm looking into keratin treatments too to allow me to stretch longer. If I can stretch until the summer, that would be great! If not, 8-10 weeks will do for me.



Take it from someone who did three testaments One month after the other, it is a waste of money. If you mean the Brazilian keratin blow outs that is. I paid 200 + for each because I stupidly believed my stylist who said because of the courseness of my hair, I needed them  done more frequently for the curl pattern to stick. What about the damn new growth? It didn't occur to either one of us!

Not only did my hair revert after the second wash, I had to rely on heat to keep the hair stretched and not nappy looking. 

No doubt the hair looks and feel great a week after the treatment but I attribute it to the insane amount of flat ironing and serums. 

I had no idea what I was doing to my hair last year. I just knew I needed to change how I maintain it.  Though most of my friends and family were trying the natural route ( I come from a lazy bunch, most gave up) I knew nappy looking hair is not for me. Never.

So I jumped on the BK bandwagon when it was time for a touchup. 

I wish I'd found this site before. My hair was already healthy from stretching so it didn't suffer too much heat damage but I've cut out all heat since December. After the failure of BK, I researched and found Phyto Index and I can't say how happy I am to being back to relaxed. My last TU was the last week of Dec and my NG is still manageable. I have a LOT of it.

I'm focusing on getting my hair as healthy as I possibly can before incorporating mild heat into my regimen.  I'm looking at sometime in the summer. 

Sorry for the long post. In short, if you want to stretch, find another way to do so. Hell, if you must, pick up the flatiron yourself and save yourself hundreds of dollars.


----------



## divachyk

11228 said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking. What are you doing to the edges? Mine aren't bad but they could be better.



11228, first started by lessening the styles requiring pulling at my hairline. I never pulled my hair tight but I stopped doing them out of precaution. Started relaxing my edges every other touch up vs every touch up and I started seeing progress. I now don't relax my edges at all and that has helped temendously.


----------



## havilland

11228 said:


> Take it from someone who did three testaments One month after the other, it is a waste of money. If you mean the Brazilian keratin blow outs that is. I paid 200 + for each because I stupidly believed my stylist who said because of the courseness of my hair, I needed them  done more frequently for the curl pattern to stick. What about the damn new growth? It didn't occur to either one of us!  Not only did my hair revert after the second wash, I had to rely on heat to keep the hair stretched and not nappy looking.  No doubt the hair looks and feel great a week after the treatment but I attribute it to the insane amount of flat ironing and serums.  I had no idea what I was doing to my hair last year. I just knew I needed to change how I maintain it.  Though most of my friends and family were trying the natural route ( I come from a lazy bunch, most gave up) I knew nappy looking hair is not for me. Never.  So I jumped on the BK bandwagon when it was time for a touchup.  I wish I'd found this site before. My hair was already healthy from stretching so it didn't suffer too much heat damage but I've cut out all heat since December. After the failure of BK, I researched and found Phyto Index and I can't say how happy I am to being back to relaxed. My last TU was the last week of Dec and my NG is still manageable. I have a LOT of it.  I'm focusing on getting my hair as healthy as I possibly can before incorporating mild heat into my regimen.  I'm looking at sometime in the summer.  Sorry for the long post. In short, if you want to stretch, find another way to do so. Hell, if you must, pick up the flatiron yourself and save yourself hundreds of dollars.



I lurk here from time to time because I love seeing all the lovely hair in here.... 

This is a great warning.  Thanks for sharing this experience.  I was thinking of BKT myself but I keep hearing not good things and reading this today confirmed it (once again).


----------



## Evolving78

havilland said:


> I lurk here from time to time because I love seeing all the lovely hair in here....   This is a great warning.  Thanks for sharing this experience.  I was thinking of BKT myself but I keep hearing not good things and reading this today confirmed it (once again).


  well I did the beautiful textures naturally straight TMS system and I really like the results so far! Flat ironing my new growth was so easy. My hair felt soft and smooth.   I plan on using the Anti reversion shampoo and conditioner for the 6 week time period that it is suppose to last. I may switch to kera minerals, or Aveda next go around.   I am transitioning to texlax. I would like to stretch my relaxer for as long as possible, so I can have enough new growth to start trimming away my bonelaxed ends.


----------



## Evolving78

shortdub78 said:


> well I did the beautiful textures naturally straight TMS system and I really like the results so far! Flat ironing my new growth was so easy. My hair felt soft and smooth.   I plan on using the Anti reversion shampoo and conditioner for the 6 week time period that it is suppose to last. I may switch to kera minerals, or Aveda next go around.   I am transitioning to texlax. I would like to stretch my relaxer for as long as possible, so I can have enough new growth to start trimming away my bonelaxed ends.


  also, I don't have a problem with heat. I can use heat weekly with no problem. The BKT I wouldn't do because your hair has to go through a lot of manipulation and heat usage during the initial process.


----------



## CluelessJL

So I think it's fair to say that my first attempt at a twist out was a failure...five flat twists and not a single curl - how does that even happen?? erplexed


----------



## Lilmama1011

CluelessJL said:


> So I think it's fair to say that my first attempt at a twist out was a failure...five flat twists and not a single curl - how does that even happen?? erplexed



CluelessJL did you wait til it was dry.  If it was done on dry hair maybe that's why. You get more definition with damp or wet hair


----------



## shasha8685

CluelessJL said:


> So I think it's fair to say that my first attempt at a twist out was a failure...five flat twists and not a single curl - how does that even happen?? erplexed



Did you use a product to help hold the curl? I have to use Taliah Waajid Curly Curl Cream anytime I do any type of "-out" otherwise the curls won't last for too long....


----------



## CluelessJL

Thanks Lilmama1011 and shasha8685  I did try it on dry hair the day before wash day so I could wash it out again (didn't have high hopes for the first attempt!), but I did m&s first with more product than normal. Guess it wasn't enough! Will try on damp with different products next time


----------



## SuchaLady

Is anyone here left with varying textures and just deal with it? I feel like in a couple years all my hair will have different levels of straightness lol. Which I don't mind because once hair is blowdried/straightened/styled it's not distinguishable. 

This is the reason I've been wanting to switch over to a BKT; I can do that process as slow as I want to ensure optimal results. They haven't been around long enough to work the kinks out (no pun intended) for me to experiment with them though. 

Or I could just shave my head a la Amber Rose


----------



## greenandchic

SuchaLady said:


> Is anyone here left with varying textures and just deal with it? I feel like in a couple years all my hair will have different levels of straightness lol. Which I don't mind because once hair is blowdried/straightened/styled it's not distinguishable.  This is the reason I've been wanting to switch over to a BKT; I can do that process as slow as I want to ensure optimal results. They haven't been around long enough to work the kinks out (no pun intended) for me to experiment with them though.  Or I could just shave my head a la Amber Rose



I have two different textures, at least in my hair. The bottom half is more textured than the newer half. Lye vs no lye. I just deal for now and be careful how I comb and de tangle my hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 11228

I did something slightly different this week that worked so well, I'm going to keep doing it. Duh!

Instead of co-washing with just Organics Olive Oil Replensher condish or Tresseme Keratin Smooth condish, I mixed the two together, with slightly more Replensher on dump hair and covered with a disposable shower cap for 20 minutes.  My hair was the most softest and tangle free I've ever achieved without combing. I washed it out with warm water followed by cool. The shed hair just melted right out under the running water. 

 I'm going to do this every 2/3 days 3 times and wash/protein/DC for the next few weeks to see how my hair handles it. I usually worry about moisture overload when I do back to back co wash with moisturizing condish but I think I found a way around it.

PS- has anyone tried the banding method to strech new growth? I'm a wannabe seamstress with many spools of thread laying around. I think I'm going to try this method now that I'm 10wks post.


----------



## greenandchic

11228 - How do you dry your hair?


----------



## 11228

I wash in 4 sections, t shirt dry till about it's 80% dry. Moisturize with QP olive oil and mango, seal with coconut oil (sunflower seed oil) if I use Anti Snap and braid in 4 sections. I gently section hair into 4 again after I take off the T-Shirt. 

I've been getting away with wearing hats over silk scarves at work because of the bitter cold. I have to find a new strategy now that the weather is warming up. Winter had its uses!


----------



## danysedai

SuchaLady said:


> Is anyone here left with varying textures and just deal with it? I feel like in a couple years all my hair will have different levels of straightness lol. Which I don't mind because once hair is blowdried/straightened/styled it's not distinguishable.
> 
> This is the reason I've been wanting to switch over to a BKT; I can do that process as slow as I want to ensure optimal results. They haven't been around long enough to work the kinks out (no pun intended) for me to experiment with them though.
> 
> Or I could just shave my head a la Amber Rose



My hair is like that. I've been cutting off the bone straight ends and now I noticed that on the left side I have some sections where the hair is texlaxed and then it goes quite kinky and pouffy then texlaxed again, then bone straight. When in rollersets or flat ironed it all looks the same so I'll just leave it alone for now.


----------



## SuchaLady

Which relaxer are you currently using? Wasnt your virgin relaxer Silk Elements?



greenandchic said:


> I have two different textures, at least in my hair. The bottom half is more textured than the newer half. Lye vs no lye. I just deal for now and be careful how I comb and de tangle my hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



See thats why I dont really mind. Once styled/manipulated you cant tell so should I not even aim for consistency?  I dont care about slightly textured....I go nuts when my hair relaxes too straight (I do get some reversion later on though)

P.S. How is your RPG Show wig holding up?



danysedai said:


> My hair is like that. I've been cutting off the bone straight ends and now I noticed that on the left side I have some sections where the hair is texlaxed and then it goes quite kinky and pouffy then texlaxed again, then bone straight. When in rollersets or flat ironed it all looks the same so I'll just leave it alone for now.


----------



## CluelessJL

I'm interested in learning to rollerset, but I'm wondering if there's any point at the moment. Whilst my ends aren't overly damaged, they are rather uneven; I feel like I'd have problems using rollers as little bits would ping out all over the place as I tried to roll. Is this the case? Would I be better waiting until my ends are thicker and evened out before I try rollers?

TIA


----------



## CluelessJL

Bumping!


----------



## greenandchic

I think I will try using a bonnet dryer...need to find one that sounds good first. Off to check for reviews...


----------



## iLurk

Do any of you do the mid protein step when relaxing? i usually do it but thinking about skipping it next time i relax


----------



## Lilmama1011

iLurk said:


> Do any of you do the mid protein step when relaxing? i usually do it but thinking about skipping it next time i relax



iLurk yes. After neutralizing and shampooing my hair,  I apply a hard protein like milks creek biotin as I work toward my other sections and  then rinse and do a dc that's moisture based without protein in it at all


----------



## shasha8685

Back to washing weekly and using protein every week and my new growth is like whoa at 10 weeks post. I want to relax in May but I may have to push it up to mid-April.


----------



## SuchaLady

CluelessJL No, you do not have to wait. Use endpapers, they will keep the ends together and smooth. 



CluelessJL said:


> I'm interested in learning to rollerset, but I'm wondering if there's any point at the moment. Whilst my ends aren't overly damaged, they are rather uneven; I feel like I'd have problems using rollers as little bits would ping out all over the place as I tried to roll. Is this the case? Would I be better waiting until my ends are thicker and evened out before I try rollers?
> 
> TIA


----------



## shiney_sapphire

iLurk said:


> Do any of you do the mid protein step when relaxing? i usually do it but thinking about skipping it next time i relax



iLurk I recently purchased Paul Mitchell relaxer again.  I usually purchase salon quality products and most of them have mid protein step or some type of conditioner before neutralizing.


----------



## simplyconfident

Here is my poodle hair. I had a virgin relaxer placed last year after being natural for almost one year which left me under processed.


----------



## Evolving78

simplyconfident said:


> Here is my poodle hair. I had a virgin relaxer placed last year after being natural for almost one year which left me under processed.


  it looks nice and thick! How long did you transition to natural ? Are you gonna do a corrective?


----------



## simplyconfident

shortdub78 said:


> it looks nice and thick! How long did you transition to natural ? Are you gonna do a corrective?




Thanx!! 

Actually I tried to do a corrective relaxer myself which was a FAIL! I actually suffered from breakage that I've mended with regular protein treatments after my DIY corrective. This is my hair after being blow dried BTW. Since I naturally have thick hair to begin with the textures ends make bunning and protective styles difficult. 

I was natural for about 11 months and BC after 9 months a I think. 

**trying to post my post flatiron pic but the site keeps crashing.


----------



## simplyconfident

This is after flat ironing.


----------



## sunnieb

iLurk said:


> Do any of you do the mid protein step when relaxing? i usually do it but thinking about skipping it next time i relax



Yes,  always.   Sistaslick's article convinced me to stick with this step.   I'll post the article for the newbies.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## brownb83

sunnieb said:


> Yes,  always.   Sistaslick's article convinced me to stick with this step.   I'll post the article for the newbies.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



I never skip it. I feel like that mid protein step makes or breaks the relaxer process for me


----------



## brownb83

simplyconfident said:


> This is after flat ironing.



So pretty!!! and your hair looks super dark!

I want super black hair but I can't dye. might try rinsing for the summer


----------



## Lilmama1011

brownb83 said:


> So pretty!!! and your hair looks super dark!
> 
> I want super black hair but I can't dye. might try rinsing for the summer



brownb83 go the natural way and use indigo


----------



## brownb83

Lilmama1011 said:


> brownb83 go the natural way and use indigo



It drys my hair out


----------



## Lilmama1011

brownb83 said:


> It drys my hair out



brownb83 do you deep condition after? I henna and deep condition after


----------



## brownb83

Lilmama1011 said:


> brownb83 do you deep condition after? I henna and deep condition after



I do but henna is like a hard protein for my hair.


----------



## brownb83

Lilmama1011 said:


> brownb83 do you deep condition after? I henna and deep condition after



I do but henna is like a hard protein for my hair. I might try it again. where do you get your henna from


----------



## Lilmama1011

brownb83 said:


> I do but henna is like a hard protein for my hair. I might try it again. where do you get your henna from



brownb83 an Asian market around my way. But next time I will go back to the Muslim store I started with


----------



## sunnieb

Sistaslick's hair articles aren't posted anymore!   The links are broken.  

I printed all of her relaxed hair articles though and I'm sure they're posted on this site somewhere.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## 11228

It is a good thing I have a DVR full of shows to catch up because I clarified with Mizani chelating Shampoo, did a protein treatment with Nexxus emergencee and DC'd with Silk Elements for about 45 minutes with heat and my new growth is a matted mess. I am only 10 weeks post.

I thought about doing a pro-poo with ORS Replenishing con but it is late and I have work tomorrow so I've accepted my fate of hours of finger detangling. I've done one quarter, so far there is little shed hair so I don't know what is causing the matting. 

The good news is that, the detangled NG feels soo soft. 

I am going to hold out another 4 weeks before my next TU.


----------



## greenandchic

At now 14 weeks post, I found a routine (inspired by YouTubers) that's been working so far:

1. Shampoo and DC or cowash and DC. Last night I used my TiGi Dumb Blonde (I still have some of the original formula) for protein. 

2. Wrap my hair in a t-shirt until its about 80% dry.

3. Section hair and smooth each section with Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Serum. I first finger detangle and eventually use my seamless wide tooth comb. The serum melts the tangles away so it doesn't take long at all. My hair is left in two sections, parted down the middle.

4. Add a leave in. I've been using either Elasta QB Olive Oil & Mange Butter to the ends 1/3 of the way up or Shea Moisture Strengthen Grow & Restore Leave-in all over focusing on the ends.

5. Take one section and smooth Eco Styler Gel on the edges and new growth. Smooth hair until new growth and edges is smooth and create a bantu knot. Repeat on the other side. 

6. I then air dry overnight. If the knots is still damp, I usually go over it with a cool dryer for a few mintues.  

My hair is pretty smooth the next day. I moisturize and seal with the Shea Moisture leave in I mentioned and coconut oil during the week.

ETA: Picture of my hair the next morning, dry.  I loosened up the knot on that side...


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb said:


> Sistaslick's hair articles aren't posted anymore!   The links are broken.
> 
> I printed all of her relaxed hair articles though and I'm sure they're posted on this site somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



Are they not on her forum sunnieb? Science of Black Hair


----------



## divachyk

Thx for sharing greenandchic. I love the smooth and shine but never used it to LOC. I've always sealed after applying moisturizer but you're right, it has great slip. Someone mentioned to me eco (green one) has some protein in it. I need to check the jar. I used it to sleek my edges and they were laid. I posted a pic in the how many weeks thread if you missed it. I'm curious how it would work on my ng. Maybe I will test a section on my next wash day when I'm creating my bun.


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk I haven't used the green eco in a while. I've been stuck on the orange (argan oil) one for a while. Ill check the ingredients next time I'm at the store.  Your hair looks great in the how many weeks thread!


----------



## divachyk

greenandchic said:


> divachyk I haven't used the green eco in a while. I've been stuck on the orange (argan oil) one for a while. Ill check the ingredients next time I'm at the store.  Your hair looks great in the how many weeks thread!



greenandchic TY! Green was only thing available to me. I'd love to try orange. I don't know what differs in the colors. Is the amount of hold that they have?


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> greenandchic TY! Green was only thing available to me. I'd love to try orange. I don't know what differs in the colors. Is the amount of hold that they have?



For me, the hold on the orange one is not as strong as the clear and green one which is my preference. My hair is not as hard. It also smells better.  It reminds me of red apple candy; the green gives me a cheap men's aftershave vibe. LOL


----------



## divachyk

greenandchic, my hold on the green one is a soft hold...after applying the gel, I smooth my hair with water and then seal with a layer of oil.


----------



## demlew

brownb83 said:


> I do but henna is like a hard protein for my hair. I might try it again. where do you get your henna from



brownb83 - I know you didn't ask me, but I wanted to recommend the Rainbow Research henna/indigo brand from Vitacost. I just used it for the first time and I love it! I've been touching my hair for 3 days straight now. I mixed it with fullfat Greek yogurt and coconut cream so that probably helped. Sable was pretty dark, but they also have black.


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> greenandchic, my hold on the green one is a soft hold...after applying the gel, I smooth my hair with water and then seal with a layer of oil.



I may have to use more oil when I use that one!


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> Are they not on her forum @sunnieb? Science of Black Hair



Thanks for the tip!  I looked around over and it's pretty much focused on natural hair now.  You know the drill.  

A few of the relaxed links open up to blank pages.  The others are only the top level general info, not her detailed articles.  

divachyk


----------



## brownb83

demlew said:


> brownb83 - I know you didn't ask me, but I wanted to recommend the Rainbow Research henna/indigo brand from Vitacost. I just used it for the first time and I love it! I've been touching my hair for 3 days straight now. I mixed it with fullfat Greek yogurt and coconut cream so that probably helped. Sable was pretty dark, but they also have black.



Thank You!


----------



## greenandchic

demlew said:


> brownb83 - I know you didn't ask me, but I wanted to recommend the Rainbow Research henna/indigo brand from Vitacost. I just used it for the first time and I love it! I've been touching my hair for 3 days straight now. I mixed it with fullfat Greek yogurt and coconut cream so that probably helped. Sable was pretty dark, but they also have black.



Wow, I used Rainbow Henna back in 1993 (ordered it from a catalog) because I wanted to dye my highlighted hair and the color was vibrant and it did strengthen my hair (though I had no idea that was possible).  I had no idea the company was still around.  It was a beast to rinse out, BAQ henna is much easier, but it did work.


----------



## divachyk

greenandchic, found the orange one!!! I just might try your technique tonight.


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> greenandchic, found the orange one!!! I just might try your technique tonight.



divachyk - Great! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## mschristine

Relaxing in the morning after a 34 week stretch. I wore 2 installs of box braids for 4 months to give my hair a break and it has helped the health of my hair so much. I'm going back to a simple regimen. No more aphogee...too much for my hair. More cassia treatnents and deep conditioning under a hood dryer (once I buy one)...I think that's it


----------



## Fotchygirl

Wow! I wish I could stretch for that long but my hair tangles and matts so much when it has a lot of NG that I end up losing both length and volume so it's not worth it for me in the end.

 I relaxed 3 weeks ago using a Mizani lye relaxer and I'm used to relaxing with a no-lye. CON with argan oil was very nice to me, I don't know why I changed. Anyway about last week I started noticing roughness in my scalp and realized it had burned me. Now I have scabs all over my head and have been putting castor oil on my scalp every night but was wondering if you ladies had any other ideas for treating this.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Fotchygirl said:


> Wow! I wish I could stretch for that long but my hair tangles and matts so much when it has a lot of NG that I end up losing both length and volume so it's not worth it for me in the end.  I relaxed 3 weeks ago using a Mizani lye relaxer and I'm used to relaxing with a no-lye. CON with argan oil was very nice to me, I don't know why I changed. Anyway about last week I started noticing roughness in my scalp and realized it had burned me. Now I have scabs all over my head and have been putting castor oil on my scalp every night but was wondering if you ladies had any other ideas for treating this.[/QUOTE
> 
> Fotchygirl maybe try Neosporin or some aloe vera. I've personally tried castor oil mixed with some tea tree oil last time I experienced a scab and it helped.


----------



## mschristine

I'm so proud of my hair! I just finished relaxing and it has grown so much! I had severe breakage in the back and middle of my hair and ridiculously see through ends all over back in November. I got box braids and kept my hair hydrated and it has grown back in beautifully.  I got 2 inches cut before my last set of braids and it helped. I'm going to get a trim after I flat iron but overall,  I'm super happy


----------



## SuchaLady

#TeamLongTermStretching



mschristine said:


> I'm so proud of my hair! I just finished relaxing and it has grown so much! I had severe breakage in the back and middle of my hair and ridiculously see through ends all over back in November. I got box braids and kept my hair hydrated and it has grown back in beautifully.  I got 2 inches cut before my last set of braids and it helped. I'm going to get a trim after I flat iron but overall,  I'm super happy


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair is doing so well  Im getting it blown out and straightened for Easter/an interview next week. After that Im going to attempt to protective style for a year straight with cold blowouts in between.


----------



## divachyk

mschristine said:


> I'm so proud of my hair! I just finished relaxing and it has grown so much! I had severe breakage in the back and middle of my hair and ridiculously see through ends all over back in November. I got box braids and kept my hair hydrated and it has grown back in beautifully.  I got 2 inches cut before my last set of braids and it helped. I'm going to get a trim after I flat iron but overall,  I'm super happy



 way to go mschristine. I regret not getting a good hair cut before my long term stretch. After all is said and done, I will end up chopping some ends. I totally should have done that sooner.


----------



## mschristine

divachyk said:


> way to go mschristine. I regret not getting a good hair cut before my long term stretch. After all is said and done, I will end up chopping some ends. I totally should have done that sooner.



I still got it cut pretty short to get rid of the last see through ends. So much healthier now. Keeping it simple from now on. I think my breakage came from doing too much


----------



## divachyk

mschristine, back in the day, my breakage definitely came from doing too much. I can't quite say that for present day. I think my current issues are over processing from relaxer runoff -- hair just chilling in the shampoo bowl while the relaxer is being washed off.


----------



## mschristine

divachyk how can you avoid relaxer run off?


----------



## Lilmama1011

mschristine said:


> divachyk how can you avoid relaxer run off?



mschristine I coat my already relaxed hair with Vaseline thickly.  It might not protect the hair 100% but it slows it down dramatically


----------



## divachyk

mschristine, I've done the coating thing and it didn't help me so not quite sure. ETA: I suppose the stylist could hold the hair up some kind of way to help the relaxer runoff from causing such an issue but that's asking way too much and expecting way too much. This is a new issue for me, I assume because my hair was never MBL or WL pre-hhj.


----------



## mschristine

Lilmama1011 divachyk My hair is pretty short so I'm guessing that I can try the Vaseline method first and then maybe when it gets longer, move on to something more effective


----------



## danysedai

On a Facebook group someone mentioned a coworker told her that adding Sweet N Low to a relaxer helps with the burning sensation on sensitive scalps. I pooh pooh's the idea until I read on a professional hairstylists forum that many of them (old school hairdressers) use it when coloring hair on sensitive clients. I don't know about using it with a relaxer though but some people on the forum claim it helps.


----------



## mschristine

Are hot rollers considered direct heat? Are they better than flat ironing or just as bad?


----------



## greenandchic

mschristine said:


> Are hot rollers considered direct heat? Are they better than flat ironing or just as bad?



I've been wondering about that too. Have you used them yet?


----------



## divachyk

I really don't know the right answer on that @greenandchic and @mschristine.

@topnotch1010 @Lilmama1011 @charmtreese are hot rollers, steam rollers, etc direct or indirect heat.


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:


> I really don't know the right answer on that @greenandchic and @mschristine.
> 
> @topnotch1010 @Lilmama1011 @charmtreese are hot rollers, steam rollers, etc direct or indirect heat.



I say yes. The rollers get so hot that sometimes you burn your hand.  The carusso steam rollers are much healthier for the hair


----------



## mschristine

greenandchic said:


> I've been wondering about that too. Have you used them yet?


I haven't used them yet but I wanted something to help my wrap last longer


----------



## mschristine

Lilmama1011 said:


> I say yes. The rollers get so hot that sometimes you burn your hand.  The carusso steam rollers are much healthier for the hair


Well...I guess I'll have to invest in some carusso rollers


----------



## greenandchic

I don't think I haven't been moisturizing and sealing my hair much lately and I'm seeing tiny broken hairs as a result.  I cowashed last night, detangled with a serum and moisturized with  Oyin Hair Dew and sealed my ends with Oyin Burnt Pomade.  I decided to braid and roll my hair. I couldn't wait until Thursday to redo my hair, it was feeling so dry!    My hair is now moisturized and soft - hopefully this is the end of the breakage.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm going to wash today! Working on my moisture as well!


----------



## mschristine

It's been raining everyday all week and my hair has frizzed up everyday..it's not long enough to put in a bun or clip. I look so unkempt..I can't flat iron every day...what to do ladies??


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

The bomb dot com


----------



## flyygirlll2

@pre_medicalrulz  I've never tried those products. I might look into it  oh and welcome back! Hope your baby girl is doing well. I'm always in the pregnancy/forum/threads.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

flyygirlll2 said:


> @pre_medicalrulz  I've never tried those products. I might look into it  oh and welcome back! Hope your baby girl is doing well. I'm always in the pregnancy/forum/threads.



Lol thank you. She is great! Love her lots!


----------



## greenandchic

pre_medicalrulz said:


> The bomb dot com




Where did you find them?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

greenandchic said:


> Where did you find them?



Beauty Elegance


----------



## greenandchic

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Beauty Elegance



Thanks! I will check out my local BSS...


----------



## ClassyJSP

mschristine said:


> It's been raining everyday all week and my hair has frizzed up everyday..it's not long enough to put in a bun or clip. I look so unkempt..I can't flat iron every day...what to do ladies??



Try protective styles I wear wigs 24/7 but maybe a sew in, wig, braids or something just until it gets a little longer.


----------



## SuchaLady

I need a trim but I'm currently not in the mood to get my hair straightened again. I also don't want to make an appointment with my regular stylist when I only want my hair trimmed. I would let someone at the hair school do it (they let you watch while they cut) but I don't want to get it straightened twice in one month. Especially since it's hot now, it probably won't even last 3 days. First World Problems


----------



## mschristine

I need to pick up some jojoba oil and maybe some grapeseed..having only one type of oil in my stash is a no no


----------



## CluelessJL

Heading out for my relaxer in about an hour. I just based my scalp with JBCO and emu oil, sprayed all my hair with a mix of water and silk amino acids, and put some conditioner through the previously relaxed hair. I think I've been a bit heavy handed; my hair is semi-damp. The stylist is going to think I've gone nuts...!


----------



## MzSwift

I just bought the Denman Thermoceramic brush. I'm going to try it out when I blowdry instead of flat ironing. Can't wait to see how many hair turns out.


----------



## Nayeli

Not sure how may times I have to learn to leave well alone. Back to my design essentials DC.


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> The bomb dot com


how and why so @pre_medicalrulz -- I might have missed the rave post. CONGRATS on your baby girl.


----------



## sunnieb

I'm finding it harder and harder to buy my beloved Motions CPR protein treatment.  Sally's doesn't carry it anymore. 

I looked online and saw it at Walmart.  Went to my local Walmart and there it was!   But,  they had them pushed in the back with clearance stickers. 

I picked up 3 today and will go back for more.   Looks like I have to find a new light protein dc.


----------



## MzSwift

@sunnieb
Please don't say that!! That's been my staple protein for many years.


----------



## sunnieb

MzSwift said:


> @sunnieb
> Please don't say that!! That's been my staple protein for many years.



@MzSwift IKR!  I've used this since 2007 or so.  I wasn't even on LHCF yet.  It's only been in recent months that Sally's hasn't had it.  Then I'm relieved to find some at walmart, but in the clearance aisle. 

I'm trying to be nice, but I'm tempted to go back tomorrow and buy all they have in stock.


----------



## SuchaLady

Try Joico Kpak. I think yall would love it! @MzSwift @sunnieb. Sally's carries the generic.


----------



## sunnieb

@SuchaLady is that considered a light protein?


----------



## SuchaLady

sunnieb said:


> @SuchaLady is that considered a light protein?



Hmmm I think it may be medium. I use it twice a month with no problem. Breakage is minimal.


----------



## CluelessJL

Guess I should have learned more than one way to tie my hair up overnight during the past few weeks - my freshly relaxed hair is laughing at the idea of staying in two flat twists!


----------



## MzSwift

@SuchaLady

Thanks girl. I've been trying to incorporate that but can't get over the banana scent.


----------



## SuchaLady

MzSwift said:


> @SuchaLady
> 
> Thanks girl. I've been trying to incorporate that but can't get over the banana scent.



@MzSwift This post just made me go smell my bottle. I wouldve never called that banana but I can see (smell) it now


----------



## 11228

I relaxed last week after a 15 weeks stretch. I am very pleased with my length but two things went wrong,

I am under processed and I think I left the milky reconstructor on for too long. I' chelate and DC'ed a few days after the relaxer to correct the protein overload and would be co-washing next wash. I'm making sure my hair is well moisturizer in the meantime. I'm experiencing some breakage/shedding due to these but I'm on course to correct.

I'm not upset about being under processed but I'm thinking of putting my hair in box braids for a few weeks to avoid too much manipulation till my next relaxer when I go back to Phyto Index 2. I like the results better.

Tips on how to care for braids would be much appreciated. I've been trying to get more info on the Crown and Glory method but all the links to the creator's site are dead.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> how and why so @pre_medicalrulz -- I might have missed the rave post. CONGRATS on your baby girl.



It keeps my hair moisturized for weeks!! Im going on 2 weeks since Ive last moisturizied and sealed..


----------



## ClassyJSP

pre_medicalrulz said:


> The bomb dot com




I can't wait to try their line period. I hope it lives up to the hype i've created in my head.


----------



## CluelessJL

Does anyone else's hair stop shedding completely after a relaxer?


----------



## divachyk

CluelessJL said:


> Does anyone else's hair stop shedding completely after a relaxer?


@CluelessJL mine doesn't.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

@divachyk

Nice waves in your profile pic. Are you going natural?


----------



## divachyk

TY; haven't quite decided @pre_medicalrulz.


----------



## Pennefeather

divachyk said:


> mschristine, back in the day, my breakage definitely came from doing too much. I can't quite say that for present day. I think my current issues are over processing from relaxer runoff -- hair just chilling in the shampoo bowl while the relaxer is being washed off.



The last time that relaxed, I suffered major breakage because of relaxer runoff.   I was devastated. This was only my third time self relaxing, and the first time that this happened. I have a large swatch that is about two inches long now.

I was devastated when I realized what happened.  The first thing that I did was swear that I would not self relax again.   After three weeks of living with this breakage, I'm debating that because I don't want to get a lot of hair cut off by a stylist.  I may try doing it again myself this time, and have a stylist relax the next time when I have some hair growth.  I have four weeks before my next relaxer. 

In the meantime, I am using my growth oil and massaging regularly to try to jumpstart my growth.  Fortunately, the breakage is in the center, and can be covered by my hair.


----------



## Beamodel

CluelessJL said:


> Does anyone else's hair stop shedding completely after a relaxer?


Mines does. I wonder why too...


----------



## MsCarmenP

CluelessJL said:


> Does anyone else's hair stop shedding completely after a relaxer?


Mine does too. For about a week after a touchup, I have absolutely no shedding.


----------



## iLurk

Got results from my hair analysis and learned I may have to dump everything I'm using cause nothing is working my hair is very dry and lacking protein despite me doing protein treatments, dcing, moisturizing etc.  Kinda weird cause my hair felt soft and moisturised too. Gotta see what she says on tuesday


----------



## sunnieb

CluelessJL said:


> Does anyone else's hair stop shedding completely after a relaxer?



Yep!  Once I relax,  my hair stops shedding completely for a while.


----------



## divachyk

@Pennefeather, I am sorry this breakage happened. You can always say to the stylist that you understand your hair is damaged and broken but you do not want a haircut right now should you decide to salon relax.


----------



## sunnieb

SuchaLady said:


> Try Joico Kpak. I think yall would love it! @MzSwift @sunnieb. Sally's carries the generic.



@SuchaLady where do you buy your Joico Kpak?


----------



## SuchaLady

@sunnieb I use the generic from Sally's. TJMaxx and Marshall's carries their products though. Grab a bottle of the Moisture Recovery Balm while you're there


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> TY; haven't quite decided @pre_medicalrulz.


 
I am.... For now


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 said:


> I am.... For now


----------



## divachyk

@sunnieb, I love your pony in your pic!


----------



## twolala

Just put up a relaxer update on our channel..after being 52 weeks post, I vow not to ever do that again lol


----------



## CluelessJL

Thanks @Beamodel @MsCarmenP and @sunnieb ! Glad I'm not the only one  I was starting to wonder if only the strongest hairs were left standing after the raking they got from the new Saturday girl at the salon  8 days post and I'm starting to shed a bit again...ah well, it was nice while it lasted!


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb, I love your pony in your pic!



Thanks girlie!   I was 13 weeks post and playing around with an old braidout.


----------



## divachyk

I flat ironed yesterday and my hair still looks a hot mess. I should have cut it before stretching since the problem started way back when but I guess I was hoping a miracle would come along and self correct the issue. Really wanted a salon cut but tracking down stylists is just too much hassle so I pulled out my scissors and went to work - chopped, chopped, chopped.

If I can get my pic to attach, I will show you.

eta: photo added; apparently my pic was too large. I can see right now, I won't be posting many pics. I don't have time to be fooling around with resizing photos. 

The pic is the before, what I cut and the after. I need to cut more as I desire to remove all thin areas but this will do for now.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk good job on the trim, it looks good. I flat ironed my hair on Sunday and cut over 2 inches. I had to restrain myself from cutting it to SL since a part of me just wants to start over but what I cut needed to be gone.


----------



## divachyk

@flyygirlll2, I would have cut more but dh and a few friends stopped me. I was a woman on a mission. After hearing their input, I decided against as I didn't want to make any impulse decisions. Much like you though, I'm over it. My hair responds best to removing all issues as once. The slow and steady route doesn't do much for my hair. What method do you use to cut? I use the Feye's Method.


----------



## ClassyJSP

CluelessJL said:


> Does anyone else's hair stop shedding completely after a relaxer?



Mine does but I always use aphogee 2 min after.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> @flyygirlll2, I would have cut more but dh and a few friends stopped me. I was a woman on a mission. After hearing their input, I decided against as I didn't want to make any impulse decisions. Much like you though, I'm over it. My hair responds best to removing all issues as once. The slow and steady route doesn't do much for my hair. What method do you use to cut? I use the Feye's Method.


@divachyk when I had spoken to Jenn from Komaza, she said I could just cut an inch and then proceed in intervals with trims when necessary. That was based on what she could see from the samples I had sent her, I just sent her the second sample.

In terms of how I cut it, I used Feye's method as well. I also used a a scrunchi to put my hair in a ponytail and cut the rest. My hair is still BSL/MBL even after the cut, I thought it would be shorter. I've cut almost 5 inches so far this year lol but as I told Jenn, it never feels like I cut anything which is perplexing.

At first I thought my DH wouldn't  care much if I cut my hair very short, but he does like some length since he's so used to seeing me with long hair.


----------



## iLurk

I wrapped up my komaza consultation today, the report said i had 5-6 inches of new growth when i sent it in and that was when i was 25 weeks post (oct-april). I'm horrible at math so does that mean as far as my growth rate?


----------



## mschristine

I'm going to do a cassia treatment on my hair on Tuesday night in preparation for my trip in Thursday ..I love the strength and shine it gives to my strands


----------



## SuchaLady

iLurk said:


> I wrapped up my komaza consultation today, the report said i had 5-6 inches of new growth when i sent it in and that was when i was 25 weeks post (oct-april). I'm horrible at math so does that mean as far as my growth rate?



@iLurk Thats approximately 1 inch per month. Above average.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

@divachyk

Are you using barbie pins? 


I swear I did not typre BARBIE...blame metro.LOL


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I love these head pieces


----------



## iLurk

SuchaLady said:


> @iLurk Thats approximately 1 inch per month. Above average.




You don't know how shocked I was to see that so that's just me trying to get over my denial. All this time I'm thinking I'm beyond a slow grower and it turns out I'm blossoming just my hair breaking off. Probably would have been butt length by now if I figured it out sooner.


----------



## divachyk

@pre_medicalrulz 
buns = good days hair pins
wigs = hair pins 

Bobby pins snag too much


----------



## SunRai Naturals

I'm excited about my new relaxer journey!! I'm nervous about random breakage that some relaxed heads seem to have though. Hopefully that doesn't happen to me. Right now to moisturize I'm using Cantu Leave-in and grapeseed oil. I probably need to add a protein leave-in like Aphogee Green Tea. My straight hair feels kind of weird to me because I'm just not use to it. It's been 15-16 years since I was relaxed. When I was relaxed 16 years ago, I had NO CLUE about hair care. I could't get my hair to grow past my neck. 
A lot of what I learned as a natural, I am bringing with me to the relaxed side to help with retention. I will still be finger detangling, handling my hair with care especially my ends, protective styling, using products like Aubrey's and Shea moisture, and natural oils like grapeseed oil and shea butter. 
I used Mizani Butter Blends Lye to relax and it got my hair pretty straight. I will probably do some pin curls and flexi rod set before I put it in cornrows. Plus I don't to put cornrows in so soon after relaxing.


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> @pre_medicalrulz
> buns = good days hair pins
> wigs = hair pins
> 
> Bobby pins snag too much



I need to get some more Good Day Hair pins.  I had a set but lost them somehow...


----------



## divachyk

@greenandchic I have a ton of them just laying around --home, car, purse, bookbag & office. Just never know when you'll need to pull the hair, pin & go!


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> @greenandchic I have a ton of them just laying around --home, car, purse, bookbag & office. Just never know when you'll need to pull the hair, pin & go!



No doubt! I need to get out of my bobby pin habit.


----------



## CluelessJL

Is it possible for an underprocessed relaxer to not "show up" for a couple of weeks/washes?


----------



## SuchaLady

CluelessJL said:


> Is it possible for an underprocessed relaxer to not "show up" for a couple of weeks/washes?




If you are like myself and others that have this problem, your hair doesn't stay as straight as it is when you are freshly relaxed. My hair is straight for a little while then some of the kink returns. However, relaxers were never designed to knock all the texture out your hair so that should be considered as well.


----------



## SuchaLady

Truthfully if I ever gave relaxers up it wouldn't be for health reasons  but most likely from variations of texture all over the place


----------



## flyygirlll2

@SuchaLady my hair is resistant, so the times that it was bone straight involved stylist  leaving the relaxer on for longer and smoothing the heck out of it. The last touch up in September that I did myself left me very underprocessed so now I have all these varying textures that drive me nuts, especially when my hair is wet


----------



## SuchaLady

@flyygirlll2 Yep. That's how it is with me as well. Truthfully, idk what I want to do. It's grown a lot so I can't do anything rash  However, the other day I actually contemplated a nice haircut and wearing it straight for a little while. I'll regret that for sure. I'm tired of doing my hair though. 

I wish they'd hurry develop a BKTish product that doesn't potentially give you cancer  I'll give up a relaxer but not straight hair


----------



## flyygirlll2

@SuchaLady I love straight hair since that equals less tangles and ssk's for me, but at the same time I get tired of relaxing my hair myself and lord knows I don't care to go to the salon either unless I found a great stylist. 

Girl,  I've already cut 5 inches off this year lol but that's partly due to my ends and getting scissor happy.


----------



## Nayeli

You know you're a serial air dryer when you blow dry your hair and it pretty much looks like you've just gotten a relaxer.


----------



## divachyk

How you pull that one off? @Nayeli


----------



## Nayeli

I actually don't think I have any kind of secret lol @divachyk. I have a Hot Tools tourmaline dryer and I use the age old IC heat protectant in the pink bottle. No special technique or anything. 

I think I'm just so used to seeing my poofy air dried hair, that the blow dried version looked really strange in my eyes.


----------



## MsCarmenP

CluelessJL said:


> Does anyone else's hair stop shedding completely after a relaxer?


Have you noticed if the shedding stops only after the relaxer or anytime you go to the salon? I already said my shedding stops after a relaxer, so this time I wanted to test something. I waited for the shedding to start ba k after my relaxer and then went to the salon for a wash and set. Shedding once again stopped. I wonder if it's the technique she uses, a product or the heat from the hooded dryer. Just wondering if you've noticed anything similar.


----------



## CluelessJL

SuchaLady said:


> If you are like myself and others that have this problem, your hair doesn't stay as straight as it is when you are freshly relaxed. My hair is straight for a little while then some of the kink returns. However, relaxers were never designed to knock all the texture out your hair so that should be considered as well.



Thanks @SuchaLady. I've never had this before (that I can remember), but this was the first relaxer since I started taking care of my hair, and I asked for a milder relaxer, put saa on my hair first etc. so I guess it's not surprising that I've had a different result!


----------



## CluelessJL

MsCarmenP said:


> Have you noticed if the shedding stops only after the relaxer or anytime you go to the salon? I already said my shedding stops after a relaxer, so this time I wanted to test something. I waited for the shedding to start ba k after my relaxer and then went to the salon for a wash and set. Shedding once again stopped. I wonder if it's the technique she uses, a product or the heat from the hooded dryer. Just wondering if you've noticed anything similar.



@MsCarmenP I don't know I'm afraid, as I'm only going to the salon for relaxers. I used to go every 6 weeks or so for a "treatment" (which I gather was just a dc but I never actually asked ) and every three months for a relaxer, but since I've been taking care of my hair and cutting out heat I've only gone for a relaxer. It's interesting though; I wonder if anyone else has experienced this?


----------



## simplyconfident

Hi ladies. I don't post as much as I once did, but still lurk heavily! 
Just wanted to show my progress from almost 1 year since I went back to relaxers after being natural . I'm very happy with the length retention. Can't wait to see what next year brings.


----------



## divachyk

And thick & lovely - @simplyconfident


----------



## sunnieb

Lookin' good *@*simplyconfident!

I have been so lazy with my hair, but it's holding up and doing well.  I wash/dc once a week now and cowash every once in a while if at all.  I'm dc'ing now after not having water touch my hair in almost a week and a half.

Oh how things have changed!  I used to wash some kind of way every other day!  Another thing is that I'm really enjoying my hair length.  Not that I wouldn't welcome more length, but I'm in a good place with my hair right now. A few strands are hitting MBL now, so I can do any style I want.  I've kinda lost my length chasing phase and I'm ok with that.


----------



## Nightingale

I loving my transitioning hair and can't wait to be natural, but I can't help but admire the lovely relaxed hair in this thread. Keep up the good work ladies and post more hair porn for lurkers like me.


----------



## mschristine

My hair is so dry and thirsty..currently doing a hot oil treatment with EVCO for a while and then I'll wash and do and long deep condition...need to stop being hair lazy


----------



## mschristine

Cassia treatment followed by a super moisturizing deep conditioning session


----------



## Nayeli

After years, working my sulphur mix back into the rotation. I TOLD myself that this go round, no fancy lotions and potions. Ah well.


----------



## danysedai

I'm relaxing this weekend after 16 weeks. my ng is dense and packed and tangled, so I detangle with my fingers and use my beloved mizani coconut souffle. My hair is in a bun but it looks horrible, can't wait to relax.

I was going to relax yesterday but when I looked the relaxer tub is almost empty, I need to buy a new tub on Saturday (Affirm lye)


----------



## mschristine

Ladies, do you know of any moisturizers that are super moisturizing but do not contain any aloe Vera juice?


----------



## simplyconfident

mschristine said:


> Ladies, do you know of any moisturizers that are super moisturizing but do not contain any aloe Vera juice?



I like Hydrathermal naturals and Mizani H20.


----------



## 11228

You know what would be nice? A leave in that has a nice balance of protein and moisture. I am having such a hard time finding the balance between those two.


----------



## levette

I have been self-relaxing since September 2014 and I haven't had any setbacks.  This 90 degree humid weather is leaving my hair poufy but I have either been wearing it up in a hair clip with a bang or putting in flexirods at night on straightened to hair to give it a type of wave with body.  I'm so happy I don't have to rely on salons anymore for hair maintenance and relaxers.


----------



## mschristine

I've decided to get some kinky twists installed to stretch my relaxer longer. I'm currently 11 weeks post so I guess I'll get them installed around the second week of July and keep them for about 8 to 10 weeks


----------



## iLurk

Just relaxed my hair after stretching for 8 months and this is the first time I've ever relaxed without getting the pre-relaxer scalp itching. I think it may have something to do with the komaza scalp treatment that was suggested to me so I just might have to keep it as a staple product


----------



## Fotchygirl

Can we  get a pic please, I want to see how much growth you got after stretching that long.




iLurk said:


> Just relaxed my hair after stretching for 8 months and this is the first time I've ever relaxed without getting the pre-relaxer scalp itching. I think it may have something to do with the komaza scalp treatment that was suggested to me so I just might have to keep it as a staple product


----------



## iLurk

Fotchygirl said:


> Can we  get a pic please, I want to see how much growth you got after stretching that long.



Sorry I don't have any per my hair analysis i ended up cutting a lot of hair off so i'm basically back at my starting length. I'll do so next time around though.


----------



## SuchaLady

Anyone still air drying? I don't think my hair likes it anymore. I air dried last week and it was a brittle, crunchy hot mess. I only used one new product so that wasn't to blame.


----------



## simplyconfident

SuchaLady said:


> Anyone still air drying? I don't think my hair likes it anymore. I air dried last week and it was a brittle, crunchy hot mess. I only used one new product so that wasn't to blame.



My hair hates it and I get way more breakage.


----------



## Nayeli

SuchaLady said:


> Anyone still air drying? I don't think my hair likes it anymore. I air dried last week and it was a brittle, crunchy hot mess. I only used one new product so that wasn't to blame.



Yes, habitually. But it's more out of laziness than anything else. In order to avoid my hair looking crunchy, I apply leave in conditioner about three different times before it's completely dry.


----------



## SuchaLady

simplyconfident said:


> My hair hates it and I get way more breakage.


Yeah after two long stretches this batch of hair doesnt seem to like it  But yeah I always get more breakage with airdried hair sadly. 



Nayeli said:


> Yes, habitually. But it's more out of laziness than anything else. In order to avoid my hair looking crunchy, I apply leave in conditioner about three different times before it's completely dry.


Same here. I do it because Im lazy. Doesnt seem as if this is the best option for my hair anymore though


----------



## ClassyJSP

SuchaLady said:


> Anyone still air drying? I don't think my hair likes it anymore. I air dried last week and it was a brittle, crunchy hot mess. I only used one new product so that wasn't to blame.



I air dry 50% in the warmer months and then blowdry the rest. My newgrowth is way to thick at this point in my stretch


----------



## iLurk

Ok this is the closest thing I have to a length check right now, both on wet hair

1st pic is when I cut it last month 2nd is today


----------



## Babygrowth

Hi ladies! It's been a really long time but my app stop working and I got frustrated so I backed off but now I'm trying to ease my way back in. 

OK, so why didn't anyone tell me that the Lottabody curl and style milk was awesome?!? My texlaxed hair loves this stuff.


----------



## mz.rae

I'm officially a relaxed/texlaxed head again!!! After all those months of complaining on Saturday I went and got my hair texlaxed. So far I am happy with the desicion I made, and I am excited about hair care again! I'm trying to remember everything my relaxed hair liked in the past and build a regimen. It's going to be hard because  a lot of those products no longer exist or they have been reformulated, but I shall see how it goes. I forgot to take pictures, so hopefully I will get to take some today.


----------



## SuchaLady

I relaxed Monday and I love it. Im back to my Im never going natural self  My hair looks very healthy and thick which was reassured by everyone telling how pretty it was at the salon. If I start protective styling hard core I should have some great retention for graduation next May.


----------



## PureSilver

You


ClassyJSP said:


> I air dry 50% in the warmer months and then blowdry the rest. My newgrowth is way to thick at this point in my stretch


 you know what. I genuinely don't think my hair can handle air drying 100% I'm at 13.5 weeks post. I have almost 2" of NG and all I can see is tangles and breakage. I've concluded that my hair needs to be blow dryed, if even on the coolest setting because even that with a rat tail comb, a good serum/moisturizer and my denman  brush is better than the struggle of  tangles, knots and breakage.


----------



## sunnieb

Finally dc'ing after my relaxer. 

My newgrowth was so matted! I'm going to reevaluate what I did and didn't do this time.  One of the main things is that my hair is not made to go a week between washings.   Twice weekly is the minimum. 

Well, it feels great to have zero newgrowth for a while!


----------



## 11228

Taking out braids tomorrow and dcing with both protien and moisture. 

Can I relax on Saturday if I do a midweek co-wash in addition to tomorrow's condtioning, or is it too soon?


----------



## sunnieb

11228 said:


> Taking out braids tomorrow and dcing with both protien and moisture.
> 
> Can I relax on Saturday if I do a midweek co-wash in addition to tomorrow's condtioning, or is it too soon?



I've cowashed the night before relaxing to loosen my newgrowth.   Never had a problem.   I just make sure my hair and scalp are 100% dry.


----------



## PureSilver

Did the Aphogee 2 step protein today. My hair NEEDED this. My hair definitely feels stronger and repaired. Well I guess I could say I'm now prepared for my relaxer on Monday.


----------



## 11228

sunnieb said:


> I've cowashed the night before relaxing to loosen my newgrowth.   Never had a problem.   I just make sure my hair and scalp are 100% dry.



I was under the impression you shouldn't wash hair close to retouch?


----------



## 11228

PureSilver said:


> Did the Aphogee 2 step protein today. My hair NEEDED this. My hair definitely feels stronger and repaired. Well I guess I could say I'm now prepared for my relaxer on Monday.



I tried the two step twice, it was too strong for me both time

I've settled on the milder 2 minutes and emergencee or polymedic as my go to protien treatments.


----------



## Nayeli

11228 said:


> I was under the impression you shouldn't wash hair close to retouch?



I DC about three days before a relaxer, detangle two days before, and base the night before. Washing that close has become a must for me, as it takes out a lot of the tangles and strengthens. I just try not to do any kind of intense scalp massage.


----------



## 11228

Nayeli said:


> I DC about three days before a relaxer, detangle two days before, and base the night before. Washing that close has become a must for me, as it takes out a lot of the tangles and strengthens. I just try not to do any kind of intense scalp massage.



Thanks for the input. I'll do the co-wash two or three days prior.

So my schedule will look something like this, box braids out tomorrow, wash and DC with protien/moisture. Do-wash Wednesday/Thursday and relax on Sat/Sun.

I hope one week is enough time for my hair to recover from the extentions.


----------



## sunnieb

11228 said:


> I was under the impression you shouldn't wash hair close to retouch?



Yep, I heard that too and swore by it for years. 

However, since I stretch so long my newgrowth mats terribly.  I need to wash/cowash add close to relaxer day as possible. 

I just relaxed yesterday without washing the night before and my newgrowth was a mangled mess!   Never again.


----------



## 11228

sunnieb said:


> Yep, I heard that too and swore by it for years.
> 
> However, since I stretch so long my newgrowth mats terribly.  I need to wash/cowash add close to relaxer day as possible.
> 
> I just relaxed yesterday without washing the night before and my newgrowth was a mangled mess!   Never again.



I've hard people say they blow dry NG before relaxing. I guess that is why.

I've discovered a  prepoo that melts the coils of my new growth and leaves my hair moisturized for days. I'm hoping it works for me during this finals week. The recipe is from an old LHCF member. It is  AVJ juice mixed with two types of oil of choice followed by warmed coconut oil. I'm doing it both washes after the extensions come out.


----------



## mz.rae

Tried a rollerset tonight, I liked the results. But I think I am just going to stick braid outs and buns. Rollersetting is a little too much manipulation right now at least at this stage.


----------



## divachyk

@11228 pores are open when washed too close to a relaxer and that causes burning for some. So, the norm is usually washing no later than 5 to 7 days before. I like flat ironing my ng about a week before my touch up to help with the tangle factor.

@sunnieb, I know you are a well oiled machine with relaxing. Glad it didn't cause any setbacks and know you'll figure it out.


----------



## KhandiB

Ive been gone for a while, glad to see you ladies are still here!!

My hair is jacked up, I think the new relaxer I used the last couple of relaxers severely underprocessed or overprocessed my hair.  Im going through horrible dryness, breakage and my hair is not holding a style almost at all.

Well my issue is, can you tell the difference between over processed and underprocessed hair?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

KhandiB said:


> Ive been gone for a while, glad to see you ladies are still here!!
> 
> My hair is jacked up, I think the new relaxer I used the last couple of relaxers severely underprocessed or overprocessed my hair.  Im going through horrible dryness, breakage and my hair is not holding a style almost at all.
> 
> Well my issue is, can you tell the difference between over processed and underprocessed hair?



Good question. I honestly can't tell if a person is over processed until the breakage starts happening but under processed; yes. 

It took me awhile to find this thread. I dont like that.


----------



## PureSilver

sunnieb said:


> I've cowashed the night before relaxing to loosen my newgrowth.   Never had a problem.   I just make sure my hair and scalp are 100% dry.


I did the Aphogee 2 step on Saturday. I relaxed a couple hours ago. It's ok, scalp felt tender but all in all I think I did well. I also did the 2 min recon for 20 mins after neutralizing. Hair does feel strong. I know I'll have to baby my entire hair not just my ends this stretch because I don't plan on relaxing until december


----------



## PureSilver

Anyone knows how to add pics with the new forum changes. I wanna share pics but it's giving me a hard time


----------



## simplyconfident

Doing a hot oil treatment right now. Haven't done one in years. Didn't realize I should have done it like a prepoo. Oh well. I'm about to sit under the drier for 20 min then rinse it our. I will Cowash Friday and DC like usual. Will report back with results this weekend.


----------



## sunnieb

Airdrying after my dc and noticed my grays are allll the way down to the ends now. <sigh>

ETA: whoa! Didn't mean to make the pic so big.  I'll delete and try again....


----------



## ClassyJSP

Changed my mind I can't deal with having two different textures anymore. Hopefully my mom will be able to relax my hair tonight. My hair has been braided in a beehive for the past two weeks so it's well stretched and shouldn't be too tangled.

First perm all year hopefully everything goes well.


----------



## PureSilver

ClassyJSP said:


> Changed my mind I can't deal with having two different textures anymore. Hopefully my mom will be able to relax my hair tonight. My hair has been braided in a beehive for the past two weeks so it's well stretched and shouldn't be too tangled.
> 
> First perm all year hopefully everything goes well.



Seems like you have alot of new growth, make sure you detangle after removing those braids. I'm sure you already know this, but if it's your first relaxer for the year I wouldn't want you to lose all that progress. All the best.


----------



## CluelessJL

Hi everyone 

I'm about to self relax this weekend and have a few questions! Sorry if you've already seen these in the self-relax thread; I'm getting a bit nervous now so trying to get all the help I can!

So here goes:

- is it overkill to add SAA and oils to the relaxer? Will it end up barely processing?

- can I chelate after neutralising, or is there a better stage at which to do this? 

- can you smooth with a tint brush, or do you need to use something more solid like the back of a comb?

- I realised I bought vinyl gloves whereas I've only heard people talking about latex ones...they aren't going to melt or anything, right??

Thanks!


----------



## ClassyJSP

@CluelessJL I wouldn't be nervous I either self relax or have my mom do my perm all the time. Now to answer your questions.

I don't add anything to the relaxer other than what is already in the kit. 
After I neutralize I immediately do aphogee 2 min 
I always use a tint brush so I have more control 
I don't think gloves matter I have a random box I brought at the bss


----------



## mz.rae

I think I am back in the swing on relaxed hair now. I had to review some old blogs to remember what techniques and products my hair liked. It kind of sucks that a lot of the products don't exist anymore or have been reformulated since then. But at the same time, I'm amazed at how much easier it is to find a lot of the products and oils in stores now than it was a few years ago.


----------



## mschristine

Relaxed my hair for the second time rhis year after a 18 week stretch. I don't think I'll relax again this year. I'm getting married next October so I'm trying to retain as much length as possible. I think I'm going to get some more twists installed and then maybe some braids after that.


----------



## mschristine

It's a rainy week in Georgia so my hair will be up in a claw clip all week. Keeping it simple


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Shed hair after 3 months braid removal.
This is more than I remember ever having though.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

What relaxers are y'all currently using? Please share!


----------



## danysedai

outspokenwallflower said:


> What relaxers are y'all currently using? Please share!


Still using the same old Affirm relaxer  the original one


----------



## 11228

outspokenwallflower said:


> What relaxers are y'all currently using? Please share!



I use  Phyto index 2.


----------



## InBloom

outspokenwallflower said:


> What relaxers are y'all currently using? Please share!




I just tried the Cream of Nature Straight from Eden Relaxer system and LOVE it!


----------



## CluelessJL

I used Dark & Lovely beautiful beginnings, but thinking of changing next time.


----------



## Lilmama1011

outspokenwallflower said:


> What relaxers are y'all currently using? Please share!


Mizani butter blend


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> View attachment 335021 Shed hair after 3 months braid removal.
> This is more than I remember ever having though.


That's not a lot at all for 3 months.  Looks way less than 9000 hairs.  Average amount to shed is 100 hairs a day ×90=9000. Sorry if you already knew this


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lilmama1011 said:


> That's not a lot at all for 3 months.  Looks way less than 9000 hairs.  Average amount to shed is 100 hairs a day ×90=9000. Sorry if you already knew this



That was the first round with my fingers only. Lol I have yet to show when I went back through with a comb and after I washed it lol


----------



## sunnieb

outspokenwallflower said:


> What relaxers are y'all currently using? Please share!



Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp is still my boo!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

@sunnieb

How is it? Does it process bone straight or leave a great deal of texture? How long have you been using it?


----------



## sunnieb

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @sunnieb
> 
> How is it? Does it process bone straight or leave a great deal of texture? How long have you been using it?



I always process bone straight for the full 20 minutes.  Never tried leaving texture, but would probably be good as texturizer if used for shorter time.

I never burn and my hair is always bouncy afterwards.  I've been using this for about 8 years now since my old stylist switched to it.  My hair didn't seem so "processed".

If this goes off the market, I'll be forced to go natural.  Yeah, it's THAT serious!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sunnieb said:


> I always process bone straight for the full 20 minutes.  Never tried leaving texture, but would probably be good as texturizer if used for shorter time.
> 
> I never burn and my hair is always bouncy afterwards.  I've been using this for about 8 years now since my old stylist switched to it.  My hair didn't seem so "processed".
> 
> If this goes off the market, I'll be forced to go natural.  Yeah, it's THAT serious!



LOL!!! Ok good! I Need bone straight or close to it all the time! Will use it this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## sunnieb

pre_medicalrulz said:


> LOL!!! Ok good! I Need bone straight or close to it all the time! Will use it this weekend. Thanks!



Cool!  Now you know you better post pics in the Reveal Thread if you can.  I still can't get my relaxer results pics to post!!!


----------



## TopShelf

outspokenwallflower said:


> What relaxers are y'all currently using? Please share!



mizani for fine/color treated hair


----------



## Nayeli

outspokenwallflower said:


> What relaxers are y'all currently using? Please share!



My stylist uses Affirm, though not sure what kind. Gets me straight in very little time and doesn't leave my hair limp.


----------



## Rozlewis

Affirm Fireguard Normal - It leaves a little texture which is exactly how I like it.


----------



## mshoneyfly

outspokenwallflower said:


> What relaxers are y'all currently using? Please share!



Ive been using Soft & Beautiful Just For Me texture softener for all 3 years of my HHJ and I love it. I pour the entire 4 oz of sunflower oil into the relaxer cream.  But I think any relaxer will give texturized results if I add this much oil.

ETA: I checked and its not 4oz of oil its 1 oz. the instructions say to only pour in half and use the other to coat the hair strands. But I just coat mine with protein conditioner.


----------



## danysedai

So mad, there's a photo making the rounds of hair groups on Facebook that shows a woman with what is apparently natural hair and on the mirror is the same woman with relaxed hair or weave (straight hair in any case) with a NOOSE around her neck, wtf SMH


----------



## naptime

outspokenwallflower said:


> What relaxers are y'all currently using? Please share!



Linange no lye...good stuff.


----------



## CodeRed

danysedai said:


> So mad, there's a photo making the rounds of hair groups on Facebook that shows a woman with what is apparently natural hair and on the mirror is the same woman with relaxed hair or weave (straight hair in any case) with a NOOSE around her neck, wtf SMH



When taking hair too seriously goes wrong...


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Have any of you experienced a situation where there's a patch of hair that is SUPER resistant to being relaxed? Like, I have a small area on the left hand nape of my head that barely processes when I relax. It wasn't a big deal at first, but when the rest of my hair is smooth and laid and that small patch is still coarse and curly regardless of smoothing in during the relaxer process, it's a pain.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Alter Ego Hot Oil Treatment w/ Garlic
I'm hoping for good things from this product. My shedding is horrendous & noticeable.


----------



## danysedai

outspokenwallflower said:


> Have any of you experienced a situation where there's a patch of hair that is SUPER resistant to being relaxed? Like, I have a small area on the left hand nape of my head that barely processes when I relax. It wasn't a big deal at first, but when the rest of my hair is smooth and laid and that small patch is still coarse and curly regardless of smoothing in during the relaxer process, it's a pain.


I have a patch like that, on the crown to the right. Extremely resistant to relaxers, I usually have to leave the relaxer there for longer.My mom says it's always been like this and the hair on that patch was always shorter than the rest and that I inherited it from my aunt.


----------



## danysedai

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Alter Ego Hot Oil Treatment w/ Garlic
> I'm hoping for good things from this product. My shedding is horrendous & noticeable.


What a coincidence! My cousin is having shedding after a keratin treatment and yesterday I gave her the last of my AE garlic mask jar. I want to buy her a new one. I also gave her my castor oil.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

danysedai said:


> What a coincidence! My cousin is having shedding after a keratin treatment and yesterday I gave her the last of my AE garlic mask jar. I want to buy her a new one. I also gave her my castor oil.



So then I'm in good company! I heard great reviews so I'm praying for a hard stop. LOL


----------



## MzSwift

I texlaxed today.  I'm the same length I was in April.    Kinda bummed 

I'm still in MBL-land.  Fortunately, Fall is when I get my growth spurt.  I'm hoping to get back on the wagon.  I'm planning to go back to 90% PSing to maximize my retention. grrr


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, need a favor. I try not to mix forum and blog but Reniece (yes, the awesome Reniece) visits my blog here and there. Today she asked a question of relaxed ladies and I'd love it if you could go over to my blog and reply to her if you're interested. A snippet of her question: Hi everyone! I have some questions. I would like to know of some of the challenges that any of you ladies deal with regarding home hair care with relaxed hair..... her question is in the comments section of my blog post -->here.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I'm about to start my Alter Ego treatment. It's getting late but better late than never. Everybody is fed and in bed. Now it's ME time.


----------



## SuchaLady

Sally's thought it would be a good idea to discontinue my GVP version of Joico Kpak I need to do a protein treatment so I guess I will do what I never do anymore. Experiment with new products


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

SuchaLady said:


> Sally's thought it would be a good idea to discontinue my GVP version of Joico Kpak I need to do a protein treatment so I guess I will do what I never do anymore. Experiment with new products



I hate when I go into Sally's the employees automatically direct me to their small *** line of ethnic products. Excuse me but I'm in here for the polish! Get lost!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

So this Alter Ego has my almost 16 weeks of NG baby soft!! Now I'm wishing I put the treatment on my strands as well and not just my scalp.


----------



## ClassyJSP

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I hate when I go into Sally's the employees automatically direct me to their small *** line of ethnic products. Excuse me but I'm in here for the polish! Get lost!



Lol they always playing in sallys


----------



## ClassyJSP

I really need to wash my hair my scalp is itching bad. I think i'll prepoo with some coconut oil and then do my normal wash.


----------



## mschristine

I've been so busy working that my hair has been up in a clip for about 10 days. Since I'm finally off I'm giving it a spa treatment. Spritz with water for detangleing and removing shed hair. Cassia treatment for a hour, shampoo and deep condition with joico moisture balm for another hour. I might flat iron it later too


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

mschristine said:


> I've been so busy working that my hair has been up in a clip for about 10 days. Since I'm finally off I'm giving it a spa treatment. Spritz with water for detangleing and removing shed hair. Cassia treatment for a hour, shampoo and deep condition with joico moisture balm for another hour. I might flat iron it later too



How and what is a cassia treatment used for?


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I hate when I go into Sally's the employees automatically direct me to their small *** line of ethnic products. Excuse me but I'm in here for the polish! Get lost!


Ethnics stay out of stock at my Sally's. You'd think they'd increase the inventory. My stash at home is bigger than their ethnic section. @pre_medicalrulz


----------



## mschristine

pre_medicalrulz said:


> How and what is a cassia treatment used for?


It is basically henna without the color deposit. It strengths my hair like a protein treatment and also conditions it very well. My hair is usally a lot shinier after I use it too.


----------



## danysedai

pre_medicalrulz said:


> So then I'm in good company! I heard great reviews so I'm praying for a hard stop. LOL


I caved in and bought a big jar for myself  I've been going back to the products I used at the beginning of my hair journey. I made a list of aaaaalll the products I have and will be putting aside/gifting the ones I do not use or are just ok. Once those are gone I will be buying more Alter Ego (the nourishing conditioner and the balancing and renergizing conditioner, I loved those so much I've kept the empty jars through the years)


----------



## TopShelf

suggestions:

I got a full head weave done in July. It was way too tight but I kept it in for a month anyway. The weave was a wet n wavy kind of weave sot it required daily manipulation which i think contributed to the breakage that I experienced after taking it out along with cutting some of my hair our when taking it out. I have used the aphogee 2 step and eggs for protein (at different times) and I am  currently wearing a wig in order to give the hair a "break". 

At this point I am at 11-12 weeks post relaxer, should I still go ahead and relax or wait and how long should i wait?


----------



## mshoneyfly

@TopShelf 

I stopped stretching past 13 weeks and my hair is doing great. I always prep with a good protein treatment a few days to a week before my TU.


----------



## TopShelf

mshoneyfly said:


> @TopShelf
> 
> I stopped stretching past 13 weeks and my hair is doing great. I always prep with a good protein treatment a few days to a week before my TU.


You think I'll be safe even with the breakage from the weave?


----------



## divachyk

AE Garlic is the bid-niz @pre_medicalrulz @danysedai. The most effective shedding control product I've used.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> AE Garlic is the bid-niz @pre_medicalrulz @danysedai. The most effective shedding control product I've used.



YAAASSSS! It worked like a charm! I want to use it one more time but after my relaxer.


----------



## danysedai

pre_medicalrulz said:


> YAAASSSS! It worked like a charm! I want to use it one more time but after my relaxer.


will you be using it as mid step reconstructor?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

danysedai said:


> will you be using it as mid step reconstructor?



Hmmmm I was thinking of waiting a week after my relaxer to use it again. I don't really intervene with other products during  my relaxer process lol What would you suggest?


----------



## danysedai

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Hmmmm I was thinking of waiting a week after my relaxer to use it again. I don't really intervene with other products during  my relaxer process lol What would you suggest?


I do use a mid step protein product (Affirm reconstructor) and only asked because you mentioned your relaxer and I seem to recall that someone here uses AE garlic as a mid step product. If you've never done a mid step rec and your hair looks lovely as your avatar then you might not need it? I read about it here and on the book The Science of black hair and it made sense to me.


----------



## mochalocks

I'm ready for my hair to grow back to its regular length now. 

This pixie cut is cute, but i miss my hair


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

danysedai said:


> I do use a mid step protein product (Affirm reconstructor) and only asked because you mentioned your relaxer and I seem to recall that someone here uses AE garlic as a mid step product. If you've never done a mid step rec and your hair looks lovely as your avatar then you might not need it? I read about it here and on the book The Science of black hair and it made sense to me.



Ahh I see. Maybe I will try it this weekend & report back.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I used the AE mid relaxer step and I loved the outcome!! Thick, full and strong! Yes, this will be my new routine. 

The shedding seemed to have slowed down tremendously. It left a bald spot on my right side. Lol All I could do was laugh. My hair is way too thick to care about a bald spot at the moment. Anyhoo! I did come to the conclusion to cut my hair up to wl. Not because I have to but the time it takes to get thru this is annoying and I want to scream sometimes. I had enough. Maintain at blunt wl is ok in my book.


----------



## mshoneyfly

@TopShelf 
To be on the safe side maybe do a couple protein & DC sessions before you relax. My hair is fine, low porosity so I can use protein like every week without any protein overload. Watch your hair carefully in the next week or two to see how its recovering from the breakage. 

Is it still breaking now?


----------



## TopShelf

mshoneyfly said:


> @TopShelf
> To be on the safe side maybe do a couple protein & DC sessions before you relax. My hair is fine, low porosity so I can use protein like every week without any protein overload. Watch your hair carefully in the next week or two to see how its recovering from the breakage.
> 
> Is it still breaking now?



okay. i used the E'tae reconstructor, protein conditioner and shampoo. the shampoo tangled my hair, so i'm hoping that the hair that came out was from the tangling and not any additional breakage.  i am going to have to relax next weekend because my roots are beginning to matt


----------



## CICI24

CluelessJL said:


> I used Dark & Lovely beautiful beginnings, but thinking of changing next time.


How do you like this relaxer?  Is it really mild?


----------



## mschristine

I need my hair braided up. I'm already tired of washing and daily styling. I think my hair lazy season is about to kick in


----------



## mshoneyfly

TopShelf said:


> okay. i used the E'tae reconstructor, protein conditioner and shampoo. the shampoo tangled my hair, so i'm hoping that the hair that came out was from the tangling and not any additional breakage.  i am going to have to relax next weekend because my roots are beginning to matt



@TopShelf
Oooo! A reconstructor AND a protein conditioner in the same wash? Did you follow with a moisturizing DC? If not you should do that right away. You could even just do it on dry hair. If its a good slippy product it'll be great to help you get all the tangles out before you relax (very important).

Sounds like your hair is definately prepped for your relaxer after that much protein. Are you self-relaxing?

Sounds like you may have to pick apart those tangles with your fingers before you relax to avoid a big disaster. The DC will help you.  Coconut oil also releases my shed hairs really well. It was probably shed hairs from keeping hair up in the weave. Its important to learn the diff between shed hair and broken hair.

Keep us posted on your results.

OAN:  I was surprised you responded to my post. I do watch this thread but the last time I posted in here (over a year ago) nobody responded. I'm talkin' crickets fo' real. Its kinda hoitty toitty in here, IMO.


----------



## TopShelf

mshoneyfly said:


> @TopShelf
> Oooo! A reconstructor AND a protein conditioner in the same wash? Did you follow with a moisturizing DC? If not you should do that right away. You could even just do it on dry hair. If its a good slippy product it'll be great to help you get all the tangles out before you relax (very important).
> 
> Sounds like your hair is definately prepped for your relaxer after that much protein. Are you self-relaxing?
> 
> Sounds like you may have to pick apart those tangles with your fingers before you relax to avoid a big disaster. The DC will help you.  Coconut oil also releases my shed hairs really well. It was probably shed hairs from keeping hair up in the weave. Its important to learn the diff between shed hair and broken hair.
> 
> Keep us posted on your results.
> 
> OAN:  I was surprised you responded to my post. I do watch this thread but the last time I posted in here (over a year ago) nobody responded. I'm talkin' crickets fo' real. Its kinda hoitty toitty in here, IMO.





Dang I just realized that I didn't deep condition, which is not like me. I ALWAYS dc after every wash. but I was rushing to go somewhere.
I want to self relax but I am not sure because I under-processed the 1st time. I didn't like that the stylist had different people in my hair. One girl basted my scalp, another washed, he put the relaxer on my hair and rolled it but another person took the rollers out. That never sits well with me. 

I'll update next week


----------



## mshoneyfly

I am always rushing my wash days. Especially when I henna/indigo two-step.  I try to do it twice a month. I often break those wash days up into several days. It helps that I wear wigs to work so I dont have to worry about styling.


----------



## sunnieb

Didn't dc last week, so I'm taking the time to do a protein dc right now.

On that note, I'm finally running out of my precious Motions CPR again.  I'll see if I can score one more batch from Walmart again, then I'll be forced to find a new protein dc.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Hi ladies, any of you heard of the curl band that are being sold for $25 online? The curls came out okay but it still was not worth $25 lol
Www.thecurlband.com
Anyway I made my own cheapie one at home so I will see how it turn out in the morning.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Meh....


----------



## danysedai

pre_medicalrulz said:


> View attachment 336701 Meh....


Just gorgeous!! back shot please? I'm in need of some hair prn today 

I was just watching that curl band video on Facebook! Like literally just watched it a few minutes ago and thought the same thing, would like to support a sister but I've done this before based on youtube videos using a soft fabric headband.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

danysedai said:


> Just gorgeous!! back shot please? I'm in need of some hair prn today
> 
> I was just watching that curl band video on Facebook! Like literally just watched it a few minutes ago and thought the same thing, would like to support a sister but I've done this before based on youtube videos using a soft fabric headband.



I feel the same way! I really wanted to support but no thank you to the price. 

Girl I never left the house in those curls. I brushed my hair into a ponytail and went to work lol 

I think I had too much product in my hair.


----------



## danysedai

Hmm... observation... last Saturday I was at a local church (99.9 % white people, it was a funeral) and while the mass was going on I couldn't help but look at other women's heads in front of me, like I said, all white, and NONE had healthy looking hair. Lots of fried bleached blonde hair, or hacked limp brown hair. There were 2 pretty healthy heads of hair (one long and one short) and they were both Indians.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I need my curls to last all day; not just when I get to my job. Lol What are you ladies using to hold your rollersets, pincurls, etc.


----------



## danysedai

Can anyone help me tweak my regimen? I need someone to review it and/or suggest other options.


I’m currently at 14 weeks post relaxer. I’m texlaxed with Affirm relaxer *and undecided on whether to follow a no heat regimen (airdrying) or an indirect heat regimen(rollersetting)*. I’m currently BSL  from MBL after cutting my bone straight limp ends (looks shorter in photos but BSL when flat ironed straight which I try not to do often). I don’t want to blow dry/flat iron.


My other problem is tangling (webbing) on the newgwroth and dryness on NG too.


No heat: The reason I want to try a no heat regimen is that I’ve seen other ladies have great success and retention with it but then I’ve also seen other people who rollerset or blow dry/flat iron and their hair flourishes.


 My problem with airdrying is that my hair looks good for 1 or 2 days then becomes tangled, ends kink up and then I lose even more hair than before.  *I get “webbing”* on my newgrowth where the hair tangles from the root and gets matted on my right side especially, I read “webbing occurs when hair is not moisturized but I use hydrating masks and moisturizers. My newgrowth also feels dry even though I deep condition every weekend, making sure I DC my newgrowth.last week I started trying Prettywitty77 leave in formula(Hello Hydration+water+glycerin) I like that one.


Rollersetting: I did a roller set last Monday and today my hair feels and looks amazing and moisturized but my NG still feels dry)


The pros about rollersetting are:

That was how my hair was best when I started.

Tangles are minimized when hair is smooth.

Easier for me to put in a loose bun or ponytail

I’m good at them.


Cons:

It’s still heat.

There’s manipulation to part hair, smooth it over the roller etc.


My regimen when airdrying:

I detangle with my fingers first, then a wide tooth comb.

Prepoo with conditioner and grapeseed oil

I started using a sulfate free shampoo but sometimes I use one with sulfates to use it up.

I deep condition with a moisturizing conditioner (I’m a PJ and have been using up my stash in order to get it down to maybe 3 DC) for 30 minutes under my Pibbs.

I then hop back in the shower and rinse.

I apply a leave in conditioner and a serum. I’ve tried detangling in the shower under the shower head using a wide tooth comb but was losing too much hair) .

Use the tshirt method to dry. I then cover my hair with a scarf and let it airdry with the rest of the hair hanging loose.

Smooth hair back with a moisturizer and put it in a loose bun with no elastic or if I use one then an elastic without metal.


When rollersetting:

Same thing as before until leave in conditioner and serum.

I then rollerset using grey magnetic rollers. Then flat iron the newgrowth although if I’m wearing a bun I don’t flat iron the NG.

I wear it down for a day or 2 then up in a bun or ponytail for the rest of the week.


I use a protein treatment once a month, clarify once a month.

I moisturize and seal twice a week, maybe 3.

I wear a satin scarf to bed but sometimes I forget. I have a satin pillowcase too but it gets tossed to the floor in the middle of the night sometimes.


Shampoos I’m using currently: Keracare detangling (sulfate free), Mizani Supreme oil (sulfate free), Moroccan oil (with sulfates)

Deep conditioners I reach for the most(moisturizing and protein based ): Silicon Mix, Kanechom Ceramides, Salerm Wheat Germ, Moroccan oil Hydrating Mask, Mizani Hydrafuse.

Leave in I reach for the most: Salerm 21, It’s a 10 leave in.

Serum: Mizani Supreme oil, Moroccan oil, Kerastase oleo relax or Chi Silk Infusion.

Moisturizer: Mizani Coconut Souffle.

Oils: coconut oil, grapeseed oil.


So, any suggestions? Another moisturizer? Cowashing? I’d really appreciate any help.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

@danysedai 

You have a nice head of hair! It's thick and lush! 

Guess what? My hair webs too. It webs from the scalp all the way down to the ends. Smh It doesn't bother me though. I de-web (not a word lol) them with my fingers and keep it moving. 

I personally think your NG is being dried out with all the protein based products (even the mild ones) you listed, hence the constant dryness even after deep conditioning. My NG plays nice with nexxus  phyto organics  humectin extreme moisture conditioner.


----------



## danysedai

@pre_medicalrulz 
Thanks!! I edited my comment to add my lighbulb moment, just realized my hair might be protein sensitive! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## HappyAtLast

I'm tipping my head in here...asking myself some hard questions...scared of some of the answers...I might be back...


----------



## TopShelf

Just relaxed after being 14 weeks post

based last night with ORS
Mizani for fine/color treated hair
rinsed
applied E'tae reconstructor
neutralized with Mizani neutralizing shampoo 3times
washed with CON argan oil once
applied e'tae protein conditioner for about 10 mins (wasn't sure it o was supposed to use protein again or not)
deep conditioned with CON argan mask while I worked out
roller set


----------



## TopShelf

I did burn a little in a small area on my scalp, how do I treat that?


----------



## CluelessJL

CICI24 said:


> How do you like this relaxer?  Is it really mild?



Sorry for slow reply! 

I have found it to be very mild; I've used it twice and have slightly underprocessed both times. Although I should add that these two occasions have been the two relaxer sessions since beginning my hair journey, so I've also been adding oils, protecting the hair before relaxing etc., none of which I was doing before when using a stronger relaxer. So that could be a factor. But it's been a good relaxer.


----------



## Beamodel

I am 9 months post relaxer. I am missing my easy and straight hair


----------



## Babygrowth

I'm trying to stretch until December which would be a 7 month stretch but all these gorgeous hair pics and YouTube videos may make me end my stretch sooner. Maybe October... Thank goodness for these wigs! Lol.


----------



## InBloom

Just curious...

Any of you use natural haircare product lines while relaxed?  I'm eyeballing conditioners from Annabelle Perfect Blends and also Bobeam.  

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Babygrowth

@InBloom I do and I love Annabelle's oils, leave in pudding, and tea rinses. I have a conditioner but haven't used it yet. For conditioners I like Naturelle Grow, Silk Dreams, and Shescentit.


----------



## Guinan

TopShelf said:


> I did burn a little in a small area on my scalp, how do I treat that?


 
I had a severe scalp burn on my temple before. I used Jamaican Black Caster Oil. I massaged the oil 2x's a day. And whatever you do DO NOT PICK THE SCAB!!!!!!!!! <-I had to learn the hard way.


----------



## InBloom

@Babygrowth

Yes, I've tried stuff from SSI and didn't repurchase. I tried some Silk Dreams but was put off by the EXTRAORDINARILY long wait time.  Won't repurchase.

I used and loved Hairveda, but find her stuff sold out too frequently, or the website simply being down. Frustrating if you're trying to keep a staple on hand.

This brings me to APB..gotta be better.


----------



## CICI24

Has anyone tried the Crème of Nature Straight from Eden relaxer in mild. If so How did you like it?


----------



## InBloom

CICI24 said:


> Has anyone tried the Crème of Nature Straight from Eden relaxer in mild. If so How did you like it?



I've tried it. My second application was as fantastic as my first. No burning at all.  My hair was still a little flat afterwards, but fluffed again after a regular wash day.  The matching conditioner has protein in it (word of caution).  I will use this relaxer from now on.


----------



## ClassyJSP

My hair is back to growing drastically un even I keep getting trims to even it out (loosing majority of my length) so I guess for the time being I'll leave it alone.


----------



## CICI24

InBloom said:


> I've tried it. My second application was as fantastic as my first. No burning at all.  My hair was still a little flat afterwards, but fluffed again after a regular wash day.  The matching conditioner has protein in it (word of caution).  I will use this relaxer from now on.




 Thank you for the reply. How long did you leave the relaxer on for? I want to texlax with this relaxer for my next touch up.


----------



## InBloom

CICI24 said:


> Thank you for the reply. How long did you leave the relaxer on for? I want to texlax with this relaxer for my next touch up.



I took my time applying the relaxer, then spent a short amount of time smoothing. I would say about 20 minutes total time before rinsing.


----------



## Cocoeuro

danysedai said:


> Can anyone help me tweak my regimen? I need someone to review it and/or suggest other options.
> 
> 
> I’m currently at 14 weeks post relaxer. I’m texlaxed with Affirm relaxer *and undecided on whether to follow a no heat regimen (airdrying) or an indirect heat regimen(rollersetting)*. I’m currently BSL  from MBL after cutting my bone straight limp ends (looks shorter in photos but BSL when flat ironed straight which I try not to do often). I don’t want to blow dry/flat iron.
> 
> 
> My other problem is tangling (webbing) on the newgwroth and dryness on NG too.
> 
> 
> No heat: The reason I want to try a no heat regimen is that I’ve seen other ladies have great success and retention with it but then I’ve also seen other people who rollerset or blow dry/flat iron and their hair flourishes.
> 
> 
> My problem with airdrying is that my hair looks good for 1 or 2 days then becomes tangled, ends kink up and then I lose even more hair than before.  *I get “webbing”* on my newgrowth where the hair tangles from the root and gets matted on my right side especially, I read “webbing occurs when hair is not moisturized but I use hydrating masks and moisturizers. My newgrowth also feels dry even though I deep condition every weekend, making sure I DC my newgrowth.last week I started trying Prettywitty77 leave in formula(Hello Hydration+water+glycerin) I like that one.
> 
> 
> Rollersetting: I did a roller set last Monday and today my hair feels and looks amazing and moisturized but my NG still feels dry)
> 
> 
> The pros about rollersetting are:
> 
> That was how my hair was best when I started.
> 
> Tangles are minimized when hair is smooth.
> 
> Easier for me to put in a loose bun or ponytail
> 
> I’m good at them.
> 
> 
> Cons:
> 
> It’s still heat.
> 
> There’s manipulation to part hair, smooth it over the roller etc.
> 
> 
> My regimen when airdrying:
> 
> I detangle with my fingers first, then a wide tooth comb.
> 
> Prepoo with conditioner and grapeseed oil
> 
> I started using a sulfate free shampoo but sometimes I use one with sulfates to use it up.
> 
> I deep condition with a moisturizing conditioner (I’m a PJ and have been using up my stash in order to get it down to maybe 3 DC) for 30 minutes under my Pibbs.
> 
> I then hop back in the shower and rinse.
> 
> I apply a leave in conditioner and a serum. I’ve tried detangling in the shower under the shower head using a wide tooth comb but was losing too much hair) .
> 
> Use the tshirt method to dry. I then cover my hair with a scarf and let it airdry with the rest of the hair hanging loose.
> 
> Smooth hair back with a moisturizer and put it in a loose bun with no elastic or if I use one then an elastic without metal.
> 
> 
> When rollersetting:
> 
> Same thing as before until leave in conditioner and serum.
> 
> I then rollerset using grey magnetic rollers. Then flat iron the newgrowth although if I’m wearing a bun I don’t flat iron the NG.
> 
> I wear it down for a day or 2 then up in a bun or ponytail for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> I use a protein treatment once a month, clarify once a month.
> 
> I moisturize and seal twice a week, maybe 3.
> 
> I wear a satin scarf to bed but sometimes I forget. I have a satin pillowcase too but it gets tossed to the floor in the middle of the night sometimes.
> 
> 
> Shampoos I’m using currently: Keracare detangling (sulfate free), Mizani Supreme oil (sulfate free), Moroccan oil (with sulfates)
> 
> Deep conditioners I reach for the most(moisturizing and protein based ): Silicon Mix, Kanechom Ceramides, Salerm Wheat Germ, Moroccan oil Hydrating Mask, Mizani Hydrafuse.
> 
> Leave in I reach for the most: Salerm 21, It’s a 10 leave in.
> 
> Serum: Mizani Supreme oil, Moroccan oil, Kerastase oleo relax or Chi Silk Infusion.
> 
> Moisturizer: Mizani Coconut Souffle.
> 
> Oils: coconut oil, grapeseed oil.
> 
> 
> So, any suggestions? Another moisturizer? Cowashing? I’d really appreciate any help.


You can try moisturizing your ng with a cream hairdress....it also sounds like your using a lot of protein based products....I would continue roller setting it's indirect heat.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm taking my braidlocs down and I'm on the fence about whether I should remain natural with the significant amount of new-growth I have or go back to texlaxing. I really loved Vitale Sensitive Scalp relaxer for texlaxing and I still have a box left that I bought months ago and never opened. It's a good thing I didn't give it away lmao


----------



## sunnieb

@divachyk love your latest video and how you addressed the "hashtag police". 

Whatever you decide to do, you'll have me as a subscriber.  Your hair journey is you own and it takes a lot of courage to put yourself out there like that. 

OT: what's that lip color you're wearing in the vid?


----------



## Saludable84

@danysedai 

That's hard. 

For me, airdrying is cool, but it has to be in a style. That's why I stick to twist outs because that way, I am able to moisturize each are and then make the twist small enough to get to the area (roots) but big enough to not be a nuisance. Then, if needed, I can re moisturize without combing. My ends tangle as well, but I feel that's because I'm just impatient at times. 

With roller setting, I hate the manipulation, but in the end, the amount of hair I lose is usually the same in the end. 

I've also just blow out on cool, but it just leaves me with air dried like hair. Blowing on high is ok time to time of if your not going to be washing the hair frequently but :-( what to do. 

Right now, I'm just finding that with airdrying if I keep my hair stretched some kind of way, that helps with the tangles and the roots. Otherwise I'm in trouble. You could also try a combination of both, but I think the problem with the roots is that are not stretched, not necessarily dry.


----------



## 11228

Anyone in New York have a recommendation of a good stylist who can give me a retouch and possible trim? I had some under processed areas that needs correcting. I want to try a professional after one year of being my own stylist.

I live in lower Westchester but won't mind a ride to Manhattan. Brooklyn and Queens are too far.


----------



## free2bme

Try Cecelia's it on West 23rd Street. When I live in NYC, I went to her for many years. Nice ambiance too.
http://www.saloncecilia.com/index.shtml


----------



## Saludable84

11228 said:


> Anyone in New York have a recommendation of a good stylist who can give me a retouch and possible trim? I had some under processed areas that needs correcting. I want to try a professional after one year of being my own stylist.
> 
> I live in lower Westchester but won't mind a ride to Manhattan. Brooklyn and Queens are too far.



I know two people in the Bronx.


----------



## 11228

free2bme said:


> Try Cecelia's it on West 23rd Street. When I live in NYC, I went to her for many years. Nice ambiance too.
> http://www.saloncecilia.com/index.shtml



Thank you. 

I'll try the Bronx first. It is closer to me 



Saludable84 said:


> I know two people in the Bronx.



PM me!


----------



## divachyk

lol @sunnieb, thank you. The hashtag police better be glad I got Jesus or it would have gone down a little differently. It's MAC Show Orchid lipstick topped with MAC Fashion Perk gloss. The two together = fire! Love ya lots and thanks for always supporting.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, if you're on Facebook, would you vote for me as best relaxed hair vlogger by liking and sharing on my nomination page. I'm unsure when the voting closes but I'll let you know when Frizzle TV (the company that's hosting this award) gets back to me.

*>>>Click Here to Vote>>> *

 Likes and Shares at the link above count as votes.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Called myself PS'ing today in a lopsided bun.


----------



## mz.rae

Got a retouch this Tuesday at I believe 11 or 12 weeks post. For those that asked a few months ago the brand of relaxer that was used at the salon was Nairobi Pamper. I believe she used Nairobi brand again. I will try to remember to post pics, I haven't done a length check yet.


----------



## InBloom

Need guidance please!!

Any relaxed heads using clay washes instead of shampoo?

ALL feedback, advice, guidance welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Babygrowth

So I switched my relaxer to affirm fiberguard and I loved the results but now I have dandruff and itchy, dry scalp issues! I bought a big arse gallon of it! I don't know what to do. I hate tea tree oil but I think I'm going to add it to my prepoo's. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Loving

I got a few highlights over the weekend and decided to take a picture. I was shocked at how far my hair has come.


----------



## Babygrowth

Babygrowth said:


> So I switched my relaxer to affirm fiberguard and I loved the results but now I have dandruff and itchy, dry scalp issues! I bought a big arse gallon of it! I don't know what to do. I hate tea tree oil but I think I'm going to add it to my prepoo's. Any other suggestions?


Found a thread on scalp exfoliation so that may help. Going to do my touch up first and then go from there.


----------



## Fotchygirl

Beautiful hair!


Loving said:


> View attachment 339061 I got a few highlights over the weekend and decided to take a picture. I was shocked at how far my hair has come.


----------



## beloved1bx

Babygrowth said:


> So I switched my relaxer to affirm fiberguard and I loved the results but now I have dandruff and itchy, dry scalp issues! I bought a big arse gallon of it! I don't know what to do. I hate tea tree oil but I think I'm going to add it to my prepoo's. Any other suggestions?


ACV rinses may help. If you don't want to do a whole rinse you can dilute a small amount with some water and put it in a small spray bottle to apply directly to your scalp.


----------



## TopShelf

I relaxed at 13 weeks post and my hair was under processed again. But I realize that the stylist used mizani butter blends and I used regular mizani. 

I'm gong to try and self relax again when the time is right with the butter blends


----------



## Loving

@TopShelf I used to use Mizani Butter Blends too and it left me under processed several times. I switched to Affirm about a year ago and have no regrets.


----------



## TopShelf

Loving said:


> @TopShelf I used to use Mizani Butter Blends too and it left me under processed several times. I switched to Affirm about a year ago and have no regrets.


I had good results with the butter blends but was under processed with the regular mizani.  Is Affirm lye or no lye?


----------



## Loving

TopShelf said:


> I had good results with the butter blends but was under processed with the regular mizani.  Is Affirm lye or no lye?


I have no idea...sorry.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm still here in my buns. I think I'm going PS until May(I even joined the wig challenge but haven't worn one yet ) I'm on a weightloss and hair growth challenge for graduation next year!


----------



## HappyAtLast

So I searched this thread and there are only about 19 posts out of 9920 posts that mention the term "humid" or "humidity."  Can I take that to assume that you ladies don't have to worry about humidity?

I'm struggling (been struggling) with it forever and as a result, I'm under a wig 90% of the time year round. I feel the only 3 solutions I have is to continue to look like a 3rd grader after recess or continue with the 415 degree flat iron or texlax.  I think texlaxing would be my best/safest/healthiest/stylish option.  (My goal in texlaxing is to still be able to do braidouts/twistouts and basically have the look of my natural hair when it's blown out but just a little sleeker.)

Since relaxing/texlaxing is irreversible, I need input before I take the plunge. Thank you!
(To be clear, my only issue is with styling, otherwise my hair is very healthy.)


----------



## divachyk

@HappyAtLast I live in a humid climate. If my hair is properly hydrated, humidity doesn't make my hair frizzy or puffy. Sweating out my style is a separate issue since I sweat a lot. Knowing what products to use is helpful as well. Glycerin can be hit or miss so I'm cautious with glycerin usage.


----------



## HappyAtLast

divachyk said:


> @HappyAtLast I live in a humid climate. If my hair is properly hydrated, humidity doesn't make my hair frizzy or puffy. Sweating out my style is a separate issue since I sweat a lot. Knowing what products to use is helpful as well. Glycerin can be hit or miss so I'm cautious with glycerin usage.


Thank you divachyk.   If you texlax, how long do you leave the relaxer on?  What products do you like best for styling/holding a style.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## beloved1bx

HappyAtLast said:


> So I searched this thread and there are only about 19 posts out of 9920 posts that mention the term "humid" or "humidity."  Can I take that to assume that you ladies don't have to worry about humidity?
> 
> I'm struggling (been struggling) with it forever and as a result, I'm under a wig 90% of the time year round. I feel the only 3 solutions I have is to continue to look like a 3rd grader after recess or continue with the 415 degree flat iron or texlax.  I think texlaxing would be my best/safest/healthiest/stylish option.  (My goal in texlaxing is to still be able to do braidouts/twistouts and basically have the look of my natural hair when it's blown out but just a little sleeker.)
> 
> Since relaxing/texlaxing is irreversible, I need input before I take the plunge. Thank you!
> (To be clear, my only issue is with styling, otherwise my hair is very healthy.)



I live in the Northeast so I only have to deal with humidity in the summer.  I think relaxed heads can still be affected by humidity but aren't as super sensitive as a head of natural hair.  And depending on how straight your hair is relaxed, there will be less shrinkage.  I've had some bantu knot outs fall limp/frizzy in the summer BUT I also have never invested in any real holding products/mousse that would help keep the style.


----------



## HappyAtLast

beloved1bx said:


> I live in the Northeast so I only have to deal with humidity in the summer.  I think relaxed heads can still be affected by humidity but aren't as super sensitive as a head of natural hair.  And depending on how straight your hair is relaxed, there will be less shrinkage.  I've had some bantu knot outs fall limp/frizzy in the summer *BUT I also have never invested in any real holding products/mousse that would help keep the style*.


 Thank you.  That's interesting.  Do you consider your self texlaxed or relaxed?


----------



## beloved1bx

I'm relaxed bone straight by a stylist.  She uses Linange Shea Butter Relaxer.  I'm thinking about talking to her about leaving a bit more texture in my hair when relaxing.  Only because my hair has thinned out over the last year due to issues with hormone inbalance.


----------



## Babygrowth

There's nothing like detangling freshly relaxed/texlaxed hair! OMG I'm in love with my hair again. The next few weeks are going to be awesome.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Babygrowth said:


> There's nothing like detangling freshly relaxed/texlaxed hair! OMG I'm in love with my hair again. The next few weeks are going to be awesome.


I'm tryna get like you in about a week or so. I just need to finish flat-ironing my hair to get me through this time. I'll do the other parts tomorrow


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

it's time to get back to PS'ing.
I'm not about the long hair life anymore. 
Toooooo much work and sometimes tooooo hard.


----------



## divachyk

HappyAtLast said:


> Thank you divachyk.   If you texlax, how long do you leave the relaxer on?  What products do you like best for styling/holding a style.  Thanks for your input.



I am more texlaxed than relaxed but I wouldn't mind having more texture @HappyAtLast. Relaxer was left on 6 minutes after she was done smoothing. I'm salon relaxed with Naked by Essations. My favorites are located >>here<<. As I moved from relaxed to texlaxed, I was able to keep using the same products.


----------



## danysedai

I belong to a Facebook group (sisterhood of relaxed hair) and one of the members has THE most gorgeous head of hair I've ever seen and i've been a member of online hair forums since 2004/05(IMHO). More than Prettywitty77 and she's my hair idol. I cannot share pictures because it's against forum rules but O. M. G. WL front and back (maybe HL) thiiiiiiick, shiny, lustrous.

New hair goals.


----------



## mz.rae

danysedai said:


> I belong to a Facebook group (sisterhood of relaxed hair) and one of the members has THE most gorgeous head of hair I've ever seen and i've been a member of online hair forums since 2004/05(IMHO). More than Prettywitty77 and she's my hair idol. I cannot share pictures because it's against forum rules but O. M. G. WL front and back (maybe HL) thiiiiiiick, shiny, lustrous.
> 
> New hair goals.


Omg lol I just sent a join request to that group!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My hair must know it's getting texlaxed in about 24 hours. The itching has been FIERCE. My head is a bit sore from all the patting I've done.


----------



## Nayeli

Just made my appt. to get color. Excited!


----------



## CluelessJL

Does anyone else's hair just not hold a style overnight? I can't seem to get away with not twisting my hair every night.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Welp I couldn't take the itching one more night and I relaxed last night. But, I have to do the right front section again because it's too poofy and doesn't match the rest of my hair. Note to self: Don't texlax hair when you are super tired.


----------



## sunnieb

Let's see if I can post a shot of my 15 weeks' worth of newgrowth from today....


----------



## sunnieb

Gotta gear up to cowash tonight with all this newgrowth. <sigh>


----------



## sunnieb

Have to get used to styling freshly relaxed hair.   

Tried throwing in two bantu knots last night to make curls and my relaxed,  no newgrowth hair was like,  um not so much.


----------



## MzSwift

My hair has gotten progressively shorter since I've began texlaxing in April 2014.  I think I'm going to incorporate more wet bunning and  weekly DCing to see if that makes a difference.  I can't decide between that or keeping my hair straight.  I refuse to go back to PSing 90%.  I don't want to grow out my hair under wigs and extensions again because I found that I didn't really know what to do with my real hair once it had grown out. 

I've gone from WL in Dec 2013 to BSB-MBL.  I guess it's still long by everyday standards but nowhere near where I would like it to be.  I don't blame the chemicals for my inability to find a regi that works for me.  Just venting because I'm bummed.


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift I'm so sorry to hear about your length loss!  I hope you find a process that works for your hair.

And I agree with you about protective styling.  I used it to get the length I have, so I know it works, but I simply can't wear a bun 24/7 anymore.  If I'm "stuck" in BSB-MBL land, I'm happy.  This is still more hair than I've ever had as an adult.

Guess I need to update my siggy.


----------



## sunnieb

CluelessJL said:


> Does anyone else's hair just not hold a style overnight? I can't seem to get away with not twisting my hair every night.



What style are you trying to hold?


----------



## MzSwift

I went ahead and relaxed last night.  Doing it on the schedule I'm using isn't working well.  I think I need to listen to my hair more, instead of relying on a schedule.  I was texlaxing April, August and December (4/8/12) but I think I'll extend the relaxers in the summer.  I thought the other way was healthier but my hair has not been happy.


----------



## danysedai

rollerset (1) and flat iron (2)


----------



## sunnieb

Yay! More relaxed hair pics!


----------



## L.Brown1114

Hey ladies! I have heat damage and my hair feels and acts like its relaxed. I was natural but planned on going back to relaxing eventually. It happened like 2 weeks ago and it's the same all over. I still have loose curls (it looks like I'm texlaxed) could I grow my hair out an inch or 2 and start relaxing the new growth? Has anyone here done or heard of that?


----------



## L.Brown1114

pre_medicalrulz said:


> it's time to get back to PS'ing.
> I'm not about the long hair life anymore.
> Toooooo much work and sometimes tooooo hard.



Omg is that your hair in your profile pic?!? If so can you please tell me what relaxer you use and your reggie?!? Or at least point towards where I can find the info!!


----------



## sunnieb

I'm not on Youtube that much, but I got an email notification that Hairlicious had an updated vid.  Check this out:

*Hairlicious Inc. Presents: Loving My Relaxed Hair Series*


----------



## tequilad28

^that was an amazing video! Its nice to see long healthy RELAXED hair. Especially when nowadays ppl act like if you use a relaxer you're the devil.. im sorry but i love me some creamy crack.


----------



## sunnieb

tequilad28 said:


> ^that was an amazing video! Its nice to see long healthy RELAXED hair. Especially when nowadays ppl act like if you use a relaxer you're the devil.. im sorry but i love me some creamy crack.



I know!  Some of those Before/After pics were so inspiring!  I don't think I'll be as hard and heavy into hair as I used to be, but I did do a cowash tonight because of that video.  Laziness will cost me health and length every time!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

L.Brown1114 said:


> Omg is that your hair in your profile pic?!? If so can you please tell me what relaxer you use and your reggie?!? Or at least point towards where I can find the info!!



Protective styling got me to that length. Nothing more. Nothing less.


----------



## sunnieb

Watched that video again and now I'm inspired to go shampoo/dc.


----------



## sunnieb

I wasn't paying attention and accidentally bought this Nexxus protein conditioner.   I used it for the first time tonight.  If my hair likes it, I may have found a new light protein since my Motions CPR is becoming so hard to find.


----------



## SuchaLady

Hey girls. Up taking braids out and have a blowout planned for tomorrow. I think Ill spring for a steam treatment if they offer it.


----------



## Fotchygirl

danysedai said:


> rollerset (1) and flat iron (2)


Simply stunning!


----------



## sunnieb

My hair is loving the Nexxus Humectress protein conditioner so far.   My hair is soft and bouncy! 

It's a keeper!


----------



## Loving

I touched up on Saturday and had to cut all the growth I gained over the past 10 weeks. So sad.

I had a  setback around Week 5 and 6 where I had a lot of shedding and breakage. I didn't realize how bad it was until I got my touch up. I think I'm going to return to relaxing every 8 weeks.


----------



## danysedai

I'm really liking the Macadamia oil mask for my newgrowth. I also returned to Chi Silk Infusion, don't know why I ever stopped. Oh and mixing my conditioners is working wonders (Silicon Mix, Mizani Hydrafuse, a bit of AE garlic and a bit of Affirm protein treatment)


----------



## sunnieb

@Loving sorry to hear that!  

At least you are on the path to recovery and retention.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Prepping my hair for braids friday morning I finally made the appointment.


----------



## sunnieb

ClassyJSP said:


> Prepping my hair for braids friday morning I finally made the appointment.



Post a pic!


----------



## PeaceLover

I'm so happy with my hair growth I have to share it lol! I got my hair cut 8 weeks ago because my ends were damaged...I felt like it was short so I got a sew-in....just took it down and my hair looks fabolous! I usually hate getting a relaxer because my hair is so thin looking, but I did a protein treatment(read it on here) before my neutralizer shampoo and its exactly like I like it! 

The only thing I did differently was running everyday, eating right and taking a multivitamin! I did it for weight loss, but I guess it had an effect on my hair too!

Before and after!


----------



## sunnieb

@PeaceLover your hair is beautiful!


----------



## SuchaLady

Thanksgiving blowout and trim. I love my hair. She is awesome.


----------



## sunnieb

@SuchaLady I love it!


----------



## Aggie

@SuchaLady and @PeaceLover,

Both your hairs are most lovely. Me Likey!


----------



## Aggie

I am very mildly texlaxed but technically that still makes me mildly relaxed...so I have been using a lot of great products on my hair lately, like Elucence Shampoos - (all of them), Shea Moisture 10 in 1 Mask, Macadamia Natural Oil Deep repair Mask, Redken Extreme mask in the jar and other Redken shampoos and conditioners, Pureology Shampoos and Conditioners, Matrix Hydrasource Mask, Aqua-Immersion Mask, and Conditioning Balm, etc...

Additionally, I've been taking Beautifully Bamboo vitamins and tea for 3 months now - tea not too consistently, but working on it better now. I also take half a serving of Manetabolism, biotin, MSM, collagen and phyto ceramide supplements. 

I mostly protective style my hair with half wigs, wigs, and bunning.

I deep condition one to two time per month but I cowash often to keep my hair strengthened and moisturized.

I have started hennaing my hair again once a month to every 5 weeks as my grays are growing in with a fierce vengeance. Before it was henna once every 6-8 weeks.

I had a big chop in June 2014 and now almost APL already at just about 1.5 years later. I am extremely happy about that.


----------



## PeaceLover

sunnieb said:


> @PeaceLover your hair is beautiful!


Aww thank you!


----------



## PeaceLover

Aggie said:


> I am very mildly texlaxed but technically that still makes me mildly relaxed...so I have been using a lot of great products on my hair lately, like Elucence Shampoos - (all of them), Shea Moisture 10 in 1 Mask, Macadamia Natural Oil Deep repair Mask, Redken Extreme mask in the jar and other Redken shampoos and conditioners, Pureology Shampoos and Conditioners, Matrix Hydrasource Mask, Aqua-Immersion Mask, and Conditioning Balm, etc...
> 
> Additionally, I've been taking Beautifully Bamboo vitamins and tea for 3 months now - tea not too consistently, but working on it better now. I also take half a serving of Manetabolism, biotin, MSM, collagen and phyto ceramide supplements.
> 
> I mostly protective style my hair with half wigs, wigs, and bunning.
> 
> I deep condition one to two time per month but I cowash often to keep my hair strengthened and moisturized.
> 
> I have started hennaing my hair again once a month to every 5 weeks as my grays are growing in with a fierce vengeance. Before it was henna once every 6-8 weeks.
> 
> I had a big chop in June 2014 and now almost APL already at just about 1.5 years later. I am extremely happy about that.



Wow that is a lot of progress in a short amount of time! Awesome!


----------



## SuchaLady

Thank you ladies  @sunnieb @Aggie


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I've decided that I'm going to relax my hair straighter so I don't have to use heat as often. I may or may not attempt to get bonelaxed.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hi ladies, I am newly relaxed after a few years natural - I also did a kind of a BC because I had heat-damaged ends, BUT that's what made me realize I wanted to go back to relaxed (well technically, texlaxed), the ends were the favourite part of my hair lol

So, here's where I am now, hovering in BSL h*ll...my one goal for 2016 is to make FULL MBL. I don't plan on straightening that much because I don't think I can keep it up and I am going back to my old relaxer schedule of every 3-4 months. 

Thanks for listening!


----------



## PianoTiles

beautiful @itsjusthair88! What relaxer did you use?


----------



## mz.rae

I just realized how lazy I have been lately with my hair. I need to snap out of it!! Hopefully by Spring I will be mid back length, which means I need to get back into protective styling. Nothing but buns, buns, and buns for me with maybe the occasional braid out on the weekends. But other than that, it's nothing but buns for me!! I really want this color out of my hair NOW!! But I don't want to dye my hair black or anything, maybe a black rinse or something, I don't know.


----------



## MzSwift

Hey ladies!  Hope you're all doing well.  We're nearing the end of the year and I think I'm gonna forego the EOTY reveal.   I'm currently putting in mini twists that I hope to keep in for 3-4 weeks.  Because my hair was initially texlaxed with a lot of texture, my ends still curl or wave.  I grew my hair long using these as a PS (alternating w/wigs) and I'm not interested in hiding it under wigs at this point.  It feels so wrong to relax my hair just to put it into mini braids but I've got to get it back into shape.  2016 will be a better hair year for me!


----------



## PianoTiles

Just relaxed my hair today at almost 19 weeks post, using ORS lye. I previously used no lye, but upon learning that Lye relaxers dont dry out the hair as much, I decided to switch! I also dont have a sensitive scalp(in fact, I washed my hair two days ago and was scratching my scalp like mad last night haha, no burning or tingling), so I feel like the ORS lye might be a good match for me! It didn't take as well as I would have liked, however. My problem area is the back of my head...its tighter in texture and more low porosity it seems, but once I rinse out my deep conditioner I'll see how it looks. It certainly felt nice to be able to reach my scalp without struggling lol! Maybe next time I relax I'll go longer than 20 minutes...or maybe I should smooth for 5 minutes instead of barely 2 minutes... We'll see!


----------



## sunnieb

Congrats on the successful relaxer @PianoTiles!

I'm taking advantage of having one evening this week with nothing to do and dc'ing my hair.  Can't wait for the softness and swang I'll have tomorrow!


----------



## nerdography

I'm back to the land of relaxed. I'll have to get use to this again.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

nerdography said:


> I'm back to the land of relaxed. I'll have to get use to this again.


Welcome back to the Dark Side


----------



## sunnieb

whosthatcurl said:


> Welcome back to the Dark Side



About to go see Star Wars, so this really made me laugh!


----------



## PianoTiles

Thank you @sunnieb ! 
I'm thinking of doing a corrective relaxer in a couple of weeks...my hair just isn't as straight as I want it to be , especially in the back, and im struggling with a lot of breakage at my line of demarcation. The texlaxed portion of my hair is super thick but tangles like no bodies buisiness...it just seems to literally stick together. My bone straight ends are super thin in comparison to the texlaxed hair, and I need a way to combat it. What do yall do to strengthen the line of demarcation? I really wanna use the Aphogee 2 step again, but it's only been about 2 weeks since I used it last...it really slowed down my breakage tho! I was pleasantly surprised and can't wait to use it again.

Also, do any of you guys have issues with single strand knots? I know that a lot of natural ladies struggle with it, but i've been finding a lot of ssk's in my hair...sometimes two knots on one strand of hair. I usually let my hair air dry loose even tho I prefer to blow dry it--It doesn't feel as tangled and rough when I blow try it, it feels  a lot more smooth...but im trying to reach BSL in June and I dont want the heat to negatively affect my progress, plus im finding lots of crazy looking splits even though I trimmed about an inch of my hair about one or two weeks ago...


----------



## ladybevy

Just relaxed on Wednesday after being 13 weeks post. It was time. I was dealing with more than usual shedding and breakage. Going to enjoy my hair being down for a least a week then it's back to bunning and other protective styling. I think I realize that my max right now to stretch is between 12 and 14 weeks.


----------



## 11228

Hi guys, thank you so much for the information you so freely share. My hair is not in its ideal state, but I know it has improved greatly since I found this site and especially this thread.

I haven't posted a picture since I joined because I have a phobia about posting my pictures online, but it seems selfish since you'll so freely share and I feel like I owe it to the community to share too, so here goes.

Starting with a fresh relaxer since I joined to my last relaxer.

Eta. Uploaded is in a infinity loop. Will keep trying

Okay that worked. First was self relaxed. Second is after I took out self installed braids during the summer and the last was in October. Relaxed and trim.

Editing yet again to include dates. First upload was Jan '15, second was June '15, and Oct '15. 

PS - Including one from July when it is straight. Sorry for the darkness. My sister's fault.


----------



## SuchaLady

I need a new style. I thought it would be the Curlformers but my hair is a dry crunchy mess two days later. This is definitely a one or two day hair style. Braid outs, Bantu knots, twists outs and all that have always been a no for me. I'm trying to lay off the buns but what's left?


----------



## MzSwift

SuchaLady said:


> I need a new style. I thought it would be the Curlformers but my hair is a dry crunchy mess two days later. This is definitely a one or two day hair style. Braid outs, Bantu knots, twists outs and all that have always been a no for me. I'm trying to lay off the buns but what's left?



What is it about the "out" styles (bantu, twist, braid) that doesn't work for you?  Is it that they don't last or they don't look right?

I wear the "out" style the first day, then pin it up or wear half up/half down style on day 2.  If I want to go another day without cowashing, I wear it in a ponytail/puff on day 3.  I don't like to go too many days without water touching my scalp/hair.   Pineappling hasn't ever really worked to preserve my "out" style.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, I'm on travel and can't tag everyone but oh-em-gee, all of your hair is simply gorgeous!


----------



## SuchaLady

@MzSwift It becomes hard to moisturize, brittle, and just dry. I've tried heavier products and sealants, going under the dryer, setting products, everything. My hair has never really responded well to textured styles ever. They always resulted in me just having to wash my hair again. I did what you mentioned (updo with the textured style) a few days ago and needless to say I look like I don't love myself right now  but I've been too lazy to wash.

ETA: Yeah the pineapple was a fail for me too. It's a neat technique but my next day hair was laughable lol. I did a Curlformer set which ended up looking/behaving like beach waves or even a braid out. I just look like such a fail currently


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@SuchaLady I have been putting off washing my hair since I'm sick but I'm losing a significant amount of hair. The Struggle is real


----------



## SuchaLady

Waist length is definitely on my goal list next year. I shared a side pic since I'm currently fat  so idk if you can tell but I'm not far at all. Some pieces are already MBL.


----------



## SuchaLady

@whosthatcurl Oh no dear! Why is your hair falling out?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SuchaLady said:


> @whosthatcurl Oh no dear! Why is your hair falling out?


To tell you the truth, I'm not quite sure. Part of the story is in the Random Hair Thoughts thread.


----------



## SuchaLady

whosthatcurl said:


> To tell you the truth, I'm not quite sure. Part of the story is in the Random Hair Thoughts thread.



You need to have some blood work done immediately.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

You are definitely right. I have been feeling quite exhausted lately.


----------



## MzSwift

whosthatcurl said:


> You are definitely right. I have been feeling quite exhausted lately.



I hope you get to the bottom of any internal issues.  That's tough.

It's also colder/drier season so there's another factor at play.  If you're concerned you may not have properly neutralized, maybe you can do an ACV rinse to ensure the relaxer is totally neutralized.  I've only been in the relaxed game for 1.5 yrs but doing the vinegar rinse has been very helpful when I'm worried about my hair being properly neutralized.

When in doubt during a hair issue, I like to start from scratch (clarify, protein tx, moisturizing DC, M&S and then PS) to be sure I'm covering everything. 
GL, sis!


----------



## MzSwift

SuchaLady said:


> @MzSwift It becomes hard to moisturize, brittle, and just dry. I've tried heavier products and sealants, going under the dryer, setting products, everything. My hair has never really responded well to textured styles ever. They always resulted in me just having to wash my hair again. I did what you mentioned (updo with the textured style) a few days ago and needless to say I look like I don't love myself right now  but I've been too lazy to wash.
> 
> ETA: Yeah the pineapple was a fail for me too. It's a neat technique but my next day hair was laughable lol. I did a Curlformer set which ended up looking/behaving like beach waves or even a braid out. I just look like such a fail currently



LOL, I understand. 

BTW, I didn't get to see the pic you posted Ms. MBL.  Where'd you put it?  Did you take it down already?


----------



## MzSwift

I don't plan to relax again until March so I'm going to start flat ironing more toward the end of my stretch.  I think I last relaxed about 6-7 weeks ago - wow, time is flying!  My 2016 goal is to relax in March, June, September and December.  I'll be checking in here for ideas and support.


----------



## SuchaLady

@MzSwift its in this thread on the 30th. I won't claim it just yet since I personally don't think enough of my hair is there currently. I'm definitely more than BSL though. I don't want y'all to call me delusional so I'll just wait patiently before I go around posting MBL updates


----------



## itsjusthair88

PianoTiles said:


> beautiful @itsjusthair88! What relaxer did you use?



She used Mizani - I had it done professionally. Eventually I would like to transition to at-home, but for the next year I am going to my fave Dominican stylist. And thank you!


----------



## SuchaLady

Hey y'all. I don't feel like relaxing my hair  I'm gonna blowdry on low and wear a bun again. I probably won't even fully blowdry because I just don't feel like it.


----------



## sunnieb

Newgrowth is on and poppin' this morning.   Time to take stock of my relaxing supplies and stalk the self-relaxer thread.


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> Newgrowth is on and poppin' this morning.   Time to take stock of my relaxing supplies and stalk the self-relaxer thread.


@sunnieb, they are poppin' for true.


----------



## Aggie

I texlaxed my hair today at 41 weeks post finally. It was so soft last month and all of a sudden, the new growth just went crazy. I wonder if it had anything to do with the inversions I did in December, January and February? Hmm!

Anyway, I used Affirm Fiberguard mild lye relaxer mixed with sunflower oil, Keracare Restorative Mask and some Chi silk infusion serum. I used Affirm Sustenance treatment as my 5 minute protein treatment followed with my Affirm normalizing poo and French Perm Stabilizer Plus.

I mixed a little of the Keracare Restorative Mask with Mizani Moisturefuse as my deep treatment for 20 minutes. Redken Anti snap as my leave-in.


----------



## Guinan

IDK why m post aren't showing in this thread!!!!!!!!!

I'm trying to post a utube video that I just watched of GORGEOUS relaxed hair. UGGGGGG this site sometimes.


----------



## Guinan




----------



## beloved1bx

pelohello said:


>


They have beautiful hair.  They seem to have a stylist that has done them right, as they don't do their own hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva

pelohello said:


>


I think that's @twolala


----------



## twolala

pelohello said:


>



Thank you! We love our stylist


----------



## sunnieb

Why is it that as soon as I make definite plans to relax, my scalp starts itching?


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, I ducked, dodged and delayed the decision long enough - I finally decide to transition. I will still visit here and cheer you on because I love me some relaxed hair.


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb said:


> Why is it that as soon as I make definite plans to relax, my scalp starts itching?



Because the devil is busy @sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I ducked, dodged and delayed the decision long enough - I finally decide to transition. I will still visit here and cheer you on because I love me some relaxed hair.



This ain't no announcement!  I knew you were transitioning a year ago!  

Good luck and I can't wait to see your full natural head!


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I ducked, dodged and delayed the decision long enough - I finally decide to transition. I will still visit here and cheer you on because I love me some relaxed hair.



Im mad you rolling up in here like you telling us something new


----------



## sunnieb

Meanwhile, back at the ranch.......

I've just finished pre-parting my hair and about to slap in some freshly mixed relaxer.


----------



## divachyk

Seriously though, I wasn't sure. Yall know I'm wishy washy @sunnieb @SuchaLady


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> Seriously though, I wasn't sure. Yall know I'm wishy washy @sunnieb @SuchaLady



Dont feel bad. I was recently contemplating a BKT instead of a relaxer (which I still might do; just waiting on the technology to evolve) and I managed to convince myself to stick to my 1-3 relaxers per year in a matter of 30 minutes


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> Dont feel bad. I was recently contemplating a BKT instead of a relaxer (which I still might do; just waiting on the technology to evolve) and I managed to convince myself to stick to my 1-3 relaxers per year in a matter of 30 minutes



@SuchaLady, that's me! Back and forth. Back and forth. I can't tell you how many times I've contemplated calling the stylist for a touch up. I then chicken out. My poor dh sits and listens without complaint. Bless his heart. P.S. I used your quote in my blog post yesterday about you won't always be XX months post but you can always relax.


----------



## beloved1bx

Anyone else notice that fgrogan just slipped on in under the radar and is back to using relaxers?


Her waist-length relaxed hair always had me side-eyeing my scalp like 'why can't you get your act together'.  Sigh...


----------



## SuchaLady

Yes I follow her on IG and saw that she randomly relaxed hair her one day  @beloved1bx

She also went back to school and became a nurse  I'm so happy for her.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Seriously though, I wasn't sure. Yall know I'm wishy washy @sunnieb @SuchaLady


Your denial is rude and disrespectful.


----------



## L.Brown1114

Hey ladies! So I decided to texlax my hair. I miss two things...

1) feeling the wind on my scalp as it blows through

2) and having my edges lay effortlessly 

I also miss much time I saved styling my hair and not having the never ending issue of being too lazy to style since my hairs so thick. 

I am going to read through this thread to get some great info, and I'll have to find a stylist who knows what texlaxing is which is going to be the hardest part I feel


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> Your denial is rude and disrespectful.



This weekend I was like I can't deal with this mess....I didn't say I should relax though which usually follows after I fuss my hair out. I guess I'm accepting my truth a little more although I'm very much a fence straddler. @Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> This weekend I was like I can't deal with this mess....I didn't say I should relax though which usually follows after I fuss my hair out. I guess I'm accepting my truth a little more although I'm very much a fence straddler. @Saludable84



People ask me why I made the decision and I'm like I didn't. I had the intentions of relaxing again but when I was pregnant I was tired, and when I had DS I was just exhausted. I still have an uber huge tub of Design Essential Low Lye relaxer sitting in my closet. It just stopped because I didn't have time and whatever. I definitely miss this thread though. Learned so much from you ladies @sunnieb


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

beloved1bx said:


> Anyone else notice that fgrogan just slipped on in under the radar and is back to using relaxers?
> 
> 
> Her waist-length relaxed hair always had me side-eyeing my scalp like 'why can't you get your act together'.  Sigh...



Her hair is lush! She lost a lot of weight too....looks 10 years younger. Beautiful!


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> P.S. I used your quote in my blog post yesterday about you won't always be XX months post but you can always relax




OMG! Im internet famous! Im so excited; let me go read


----------



## SuchaLady

I never did relax my hair because well I didnt feel like it  My graduation photos are the Saturday before Easter so Ill be relaxing next Monday so I can be laid in the shade for my pictures. I hope they turn out well. Im going to add clip ins this go round. I dont need them for length or thickness honestly but I will be outside vs inside for the pictures so if I get some wind blowing I wont look bald


----------



## 11228

I want to transition from PhytoSpecific to another relaxer. I'm debating between affirm and mizani.

Any recommendations? I guess it has to be lye like PhytoSpecific


----------



## Rozlewis

@11228 

I use Affirm Fireguard and I like it because it leaves some texture in my hair. It is never bone straight and I don't have to add anything to the relaxer. I have heard good things about PhytoSpecific why are you looking to change relaxers?


----------



## 11228

Rozlewis said:


> @11228
> 
> I use Affirm Fireguard and I like it because it leaves some texture in my hair. It is never bone straight and I don't have to add anything to the relaxer. I have heard good things about PhytoSpecific why are you looking to change relaxers?



I don't want bone straight hair but Phyto leaves too much texture in my hair, I might as well be natural. Paying that amount for a relaxer for that result seem like a waste to me.

I feel I could achieve my goal, a uniformed 80% relaxed hair with less priced relaxers.


----------



## Janet'

Hey Relaxed Ladies!!! I'm just soaking up ALL healthy hair vibes! Lovely  in here!


----------



## divachyk

@Saludable84, I get it. I was tired of going to the salon, hoping for solid results. I don't miss the hit and miss moments.


----------



## Saludable84

11228 said:


> I want to transition from PhytoSpecific to another relaxer. I'm debating between affirm and mizani.
> 
> Any recommendations? I guess it has to be lye like PhytoSpecific


Affirm


----------



## danysedai

I'm a facebook group for relaxed hair and someone is asking if it is normal for the stylist to take the relaxer (on non virgin hair) aaallll the way down to the ends. Her stylist does that. and another in the comments said hers does too.  I got so mad I had to come over here to vent (after I told them no and offered advice on how to cover previously relaxed hair to avoid overlap)


----------



## divachyk

Wow @danysedai.


----------



## Saludable84

danysedai said:


> I'm a facebook group for relaxed hair and someone is asking if it is normal for the stylist to take the relaxer (on non virgin hair) aaallll the way down to the ends. Her stylist does that. and another in the comments said hers does too.  I got so mad I had to come over here to vent (after I told them no and offered advice on how to cover previously relaxed hair to avoid overlap)



Just goes to show you how much people know. And these are professionals.


----------



## sunnieb

danysedai said:


> I'm a facebook group for relaxed hair and someone is asking if it is normal for the stylist to take the relaxer (on non virgin hair) aaallll the way down to the ends. Her stylist does that. and another in the comments said hers does too.  I got so mad I had to come over here to vent (after I told them no and offered advice on how to cover previously relaxed hair to avoid overlap)



So glad you are in that group !

Some people think I'm weird because of all the pre-parting, twisting, oiling, and vaselining I do to my previously relaxed hair before I even mix the relaxer. 

The ladies here taught us well and we have the long relaxed hair to prove it!


----------



## divachyk

The one thing I hated about being salon relaxed -- the parting! I felt my hair suffered breakage during the parting process. Pre-parting when self-relaxing totally minimizes that potential.


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb said:


> So glad you are in that group !
> 
> Some people think I'm weird because of all the pre-parting, twisting, oiling, and vaselining I do to my previously relaxed hair before I even mix the relaxer.
> 
> The ladies here taught us well and we have the long relaxed hair to prove it!



But that's when my hair was at its best. Never at the salon. When you want the job done right, you have to do it yourself.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> The one thing I hated about being salon relaxed -- the parting! I felt my hair suffered breakage during the parting process. Pre-parting when self-relaxing totally minimizes that potential.



I guess you could pre-part and oil at home and then head to the salon if you planned it right.


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb said:


> I guess you could pre-part and oil at home and then head to the salon if you planned it right.



So they can insult you about A) doing too much B) doing their job C) making their job harder or D) thinking you know more than them and never do that again. 

Wait, you were being funny!


----------



## sunnieb

Saludable84 said:


> So they can insult you about A) doing too much B) doing their job C) making their job harder or D) thinking you know more than them and never do that again.
> 
> Wait, you were being funny!


----------



## danysedai

I'm 14 weeks post and will be relaxing next weekend at 15 weeks post. NG is thick and tangly. I've been detangling with my fingers but it's a pain maintaining both textures. Kudos to those who go for longer but I feel 15-16 weeks is my max. I just washed with Keracare Hydrating shampoo after clarifying all the gunk of 2 weeks without washing my hair with Mizani Puriphying, did a protein treatment with Mizani Kerafuse and a DC under heat with Baba de Caracol and Silicon Mix to see if my ng is softened. Will detangle and attempt to rollerset


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb said:


> I guess you could pre-part and oil at home and then head to the salon if you planned it right.



Trust, had I thought of that beforehand, I would have. @sunnieb


----------



## xu93texas

Hi ladies, I have a question for ya'll.  I had to go out of town unexpectedly for a funeral.  I'm on my way back home.  I didn't get a chance to do a wash DC and protein treatment before I get a virgin relaxer on Thursday.  Do you think spraying my hair with Aphogee keratin and green tea restructizer and sealing with Evco will help?  Or should I not worry about it and just do a protein treatment a few days post relaxer?


----------



## divachyk

@xu93texas, sorry for your loss. Can you postpone. That way, you can feel comfortable with the appt.


----------



## xu93texas

divachyk said:


> @xu93texas, sorry for your loss. Can you postpone. That way, you can feel comfortable with the appt.



@divachyk,  thank you.

I'm thinking about just getting my hair flat ironed or have her do a flexi rod set instead.  I  guess I can reschedule in another 2 weeks.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hey ladies,

Some of you may know, but I had a real set-back a few weeks ago (my fault, didn't wait for my regular lady and got myself messed up!) I am over that already, it was hard, but I'll survive.

Anyway, I've been thinking of my next steps and Summer is right around the corner, so I'm wondering if any of you texlaxed ladies ever do WnGs? My fave relaxed YT'er, Ashley from the Happy Hair show wears her texlaxed hair in WnGs during the summer and I got my hair to a texture I really like, so I am thinking about it. My only hesitation, I am a stretcher, so I'll be dealing with NG and two textures and WnGs can be a manipulation-heavy option. And I am worried about maintaining it, I don't want to start from scratch every single day.

Thoughts? Tips? Cautionary tales? Anything will help, thanks!


----------



## angelmilk

I'm newly relaxed and 1 week post lol! So excited to reach you guys' length


----------



## danysedai

Yesterday it was my 20th anniversary celebration so DH and I went out for dinner  I used my precious Kerastase, I always forget how awesome they are and how they make my hair feel(specially the oleo relax serum!) so bad for my wallet but I'm trying to get through my stash.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@danysedai 
Happy Anniversary!  Your hair is slayin'


----------



## 11228

xu93texas said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question for ya'll.  I had to go out of town unexpectedly for a funeral.  I'm on my way back home.  I didn't get a chance to do a wash DC and protein treatment before I get a virgin relaxer on Thursday.  Do you think spraying my hair with Aphogee keratin and green tea restructizer and sealing with Evco will help?  Or should I not worry about it and just do a protein treatment a few days post relaxer?



If you can't wait to do pre relaxer treatment, make sure you do the mid protein during the relaxer process


----------



## xu93texas

Thanks for replying to my post.  I had my stylist flat iron my hair instead.


----------



## angelmilk

Is it normal for my hair to be kinda stretchy while wet? Not give me a protein treat right now stretchy but yenno..just stretchy?


----------



## danysedai

angelmilk said:


> Is it normal for my hair to be kinda stretchy while wet? Not give me a protein treat right now stretchy but yenno..just stretchy?


I think it is, but it depends on how stretchy. Can you do a very light protein treatment just in case?


----------



## divachyk

@angelmilk, the hair should have some elasticity but it shouldn't be gummy or overly stretchy.


----------



## Saludable84

angelmilk said:


> Is it normal for my hair to be kinda stretchy while wet? Not give me a protein treat right now stretchy but yenno..just stretchy?


If it doesn't act like a rubber band then it may not be normal


----------



## angelmilk

Saludable84 said:


> If it doesn't act like a rubber band then it may not be normal


 Yeah it goes back in place no breakage..I'll do a light protein just in case


----------



## sarumoki

Hi everyone! I'm new to LHCF and I thought my first post should be to introduce myself to my fellow relaxed heads since I plan on spending a lot of time in this thread. I just got a fresh relaxer and trim yesterday, so I'm considering this the official start of my healthy hair journey. I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## sunnieb

sarumoki said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to LHCF and I thought my first post should be to introduce myself to my fellow relaxed heads since I plan on spending a lot of time in this thread. I just got a fresh relaxer and trim yesterday, so I'm considering this the official start of my healthy hair journey. I look forward to getting to know you all!



Welcome @sarumoki!  So glad you found us!

Be sure to read, read, read.  Ask questions, and don't be shy!


----------



## sarumoki

Thanks @sunnieb ! I'm actually reading your honey thread right now, going through my cabinet like "I know I had some somewhere..."


----------



## ParagonTresses

This week's style attempt is a braidout; my first on relaxed hair so fingers crossed it turns out right...


----------



## sarumoki

I'm thinking of wearing crochet braids until my next relaxer at the end of August. How soon after a relaxer would you say it'd be okay to put in crochet braids? And then, how long after taking them out would you wait to relax?


----------



## divachyk

sarumoki said:


> I'm thinking of wearing crochet braids until my next relaxer at the end of August. How soon after a relaxer would you say it'd be okay to put in crochet braids? And then, how long after taking them out would you wait to relax?



@SuchaLady, have you done crochet?

@sarumoki, I use to wait 2 weeks back in the day before starting healthy hair practices. I'm unsure if 2 weeks is right or wrong.


----------



## L.Brown1114

Does anyone else's hair not like oil? My hair barely like oil when natural and now it hates it as a relaxed head. I used sunflower oil and my hair is so oily I don't even want to touch it. Is a better way to seal? Or are people still using the "juice" method where you don't have to seal?


----------



## movingforward

I'm natural again and I realized........I'm not about this life, if I can't retain my ends.

So I'm going to become texlaxed.   Are there any fine hair relaxers/texlaxers on here?


----------



## sunnieb

Trying to stay on the healthy hair routine......

I've been taking the time to moisturize/seal, set my hair for bed, AND wear a scarf or bonnet every night.

I already cowashed tonight and airdrying now.

I actually wrote down my "hair Days"  in my planner to stay on track.  For instance, I would usually cowash on Tuesdays, but a quick look at my calendar and I see we are busy tomorrow.  That's what used to set me down the path of not doing my hair.  I'd always think I would have 'tomorrow' to do it.


----------



## divachyk

L.Brown1114 said:


> Does anyone else's hair not like oil? My hair barely like oil when natural and now it hates it as a relaxed head. I used sunflower oil and my hair is so oily I don't even want to touch it. Is a better way to seal? Or are people still using the "juice" method where you don't have to seal?



@L.Brown1114, for me, it was finding the right oil. My hair loves avocado.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I can't wait to take these Senegalese Twists down so I can get a relaxer. I'm over textured hair at the moment.


----------



## L.Brown1114

sarumoki said:


> I'm thinking of wearing crochet braids until my next relaxer at the end of August. How soon after a relaxer would you say it'd be okay to put in crochet braids? And then, how long after taking them out would you wait to relax





divachyk said:


> @L.Brown1114, for me, it was finding the right oil. My hair loves avocado.



Thanks! I'vr seen some at target! I'm going to grab some tomorrow and let you what I think next wash day!


----------



## angelmilk

Did my first flat twistout on relaxed hair and fell in love! Now I can use even less heat in my regimen.


----------



## tannicfer

L.Brown1114 said:


> Does anyone else's hair not like oil? My hair barely like oil when natural and now it hates it as a relaxed head. I used sunflower oil and my hair is so oily I don't even want to touch it. Is a better way to seal? Or are people still using the "juice" method where you don't have to seal?


Similar to divachyk it was more about me finding the right oil. Aragon was kind of okay. Coconut was pretty awful. I went back to what I used to use back in college, the cheap Hollywood Beauty "olive oil" which is actually soybean and sunflower oil.


----------



## sarumoki

I just read through the self-relaxing thread and I learned so much! Lol now I need for it to be August so that I can try everything that I learned.


----------



## sunnieb

I can tell it's wash day.  I can barely get my hair to go into a bun!


----------



## divachyk

Them some good problems *in my country voice* @sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb

@divachyk yes, but you know how it is.  I'm workin' all my hair up to put it in a pony.  I'm thinking it's up high, but my hair is gathered down low.  

Like it's laughing at all my efforts and saying 'girl you know that little moisturizer and comb ain't enough fo me!'


----------



## divachyk

@sunnieb, the struggle is way real lol


----------



## angelmilk

10 weeks post and slowly learning protein is my best friend (combined with moisture of course)


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hello all! After my setback in March, that took me from grazing MBL/BSB to grazing APL I laid low for a bit and got crochet braids. 

I ended up getting a touch-up on April 30th at 24 weeks post, and my hair DID grow in that few weeks, but I know I am having some breakage issues as well. At the moment, I am wearing twist-outs and flexirod sets and getting back on oiling my scalp with my sulphur mix. 

I am also experimenting with my texlaxed wash n go, but that has a long way to go lol...I may get braids in July, as I'm going down south for a bit and don't want to fight with my hair. I am also on the lookout for a new hairstylist, I'm not brave enough to self-relax yet, but this last go-around, she got it it way too straight. 

Ok, I'm done yammering! LOL


----------



## SuchaLady

Hey y'all, 

I recently got a bunch of thin ends cut off (removing some over processed hair) and I'm about to put in work to get it back. I've also been flirting with the idea of roller setting again. If I'm gonna leave this much texture in my hair it needs to be styled straight-straghtish on a regular basis.


----------



## divachyk

Has anyone had a real back relaxer burn? If yes, how did you treat it. A friend of mine is battling right now and I want to arm her with as much info as possible. You can PM me if that's more comfy for you. I've used aloe and Neosporin in the past and recommended that to her but I wasn't sure if there was some other good tips & tricks. Thanks!!!


----------



## Aggie

The best thing I can think of @divachyk is prevention. I have nothing else to add, so sorry about your friend's relaxer burn.


----------



## Aggie

This morning I prepooed with an avj/pracaxi/pumpkin seed oil combo for 20 minutes, (I need this because I am 17 weeks post my last texlaxer) then Moroccan Natural Oil Weightless Shampoo followed by 15 minutes of Keracare Super Reconstructor and 10 minutes of Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor.

My leave in will be Redken Antyis Snap Leave in. I have a combination of butters that I will be using to seal my hair with later.


----------



## divachyk

TY @Aggie. What's pracaxi good for?


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> TY @Aggie. What's pracaxi good for?


@divachyk 

Here ya go sweetie:-

*Pracaxi oil:*

*Botanical Name: Pentaclethra macroloba

Extraction Method: Wild-crafted and cold pressed

Processing Type: Unrefined

Obtained From: Seeds

Description:* Also known as the Oil Tree, Pracaxi tree is native to the wet tropical areas around the north eastern part of South America. Pracaxi is the Portuguese name of the tree and its oil comes from its seeds. Pracaxi oil has one of the highest concentrations of behenic acid among natural products. For this reason, it is often used in hair conditioners. It is a relatively new product to the global cosmetic industry, and it is also used in lotions, creams, and soaps. Used as a remedial and emollient in the Amazon basin for stretchmarks and bacterial skin diseases, the study shows it as an effective insecticidal against the mosquito that carries Denge and Yellow Fevers. The native population uses it as a detangler and hair brightener, and to strengthen the shaft of the hair. It is used as skin lightener for pregnancy mask and to reduce the appearance of burn scars. It is used medicinally in new drugs for snakebite and hemorrhagic problems*.

Color: *Translucent yellow to golden brown.
*
Aromatic Description: *It has a mild nutty aroma to strong nutty roasted type aroma.
*
Note: *Pracaxi seeds are dried prior to pressing. Very dry Pracaxi seeds produce an oil with a stronger aroma and darker color due to the high concentration of Behenic acid. The appearance and aroma may vary with different batches but the properties of the Pracaxi remain the same.
*
Common Uses:* Paracaxi seed oil is popular as an emollient in creams, lotions, shampoos, hair conditioners and other topical products. A small amount in wet hair is purported to make it soft and shiny, and increases the viscosity of some natural emulsions. For creams and lotions, the amount used is 5-7% in hair products, 5-10% in creams, in depilatories from 15-20%, and in soaps 10-20%.
*
Consistency: *Liquid at about 25°C, solid at about 2°C. Product can be placed in a hot water bath for a few minutes to allow for easy pouring.
*
Absorption: *Much like oat kernel oil, it has a silky feel and moderate speed of absorption.
*
Shelf Life:* Users can expect a shelf life of 2 years using proper storage conditions, keeping it cool, dry and out of direct sunlight.
*
Cautions: None known.*


----------



## divachyk

Hi @Aggie, thank you so much!!!


----------



## sarumoki

For the ladies that stretch long term, how often do you trim your ends? Every relaxer or more often?


----------



## sunnieb

sarumoki said:


> For the ladies that stretch long term, how often do you trim your ends? Every relaxer or more often?



I trim after every relaxer.  It's easier for me to see what needs trimming when all my hair is straight from root to tip.


----------



## Aggie

sarumoki said:


> For the ladies that stretch long term, how often do you trim your ends? Every relaxer or more often?


I don't trim often at all. I trim once a year, maybe twice. Mostly once a year though. I protective style a lot and my hair manipulation is pretty low as well so my hair rarely needs frequent trimming.


----------



## divachyk

@sarumoki, I have tried every trimming cycle there is and to be honest, with each relaxer or every other relaxer kept my ends healthiest and allowed my hair to thrive best.


----------



## sarumoki

Thanks ladies! This is my first relaxer cycle since joining LHCF and I think I finally got my styling regimen down:

Weeks 1-2: Wear my hair out (sometimes)
Weeks 3-6/3-8: Bun it up
Week 6-8 until 4 months: Hide my hair in crochet, twists, whatever I feel like doing.


----------



## Aggie

sarumoki said:


> Thanks ladies! This is my first relaxer cycle since joining LHCF and I think I finally got my styling regimen down:
> 
> Weeks 1-2: Wear my hair out (sometimes)
> Weeks 3-6/3-8: Bun it up
> Week 6-8 until 4 months: Hide my hair in crochet, twists, whatever I feel like doing.


Sounds like a great plan @sarumoki


----------



## danysedai

Anyone relaxed their hair while pregnant? I'm on week 15 (and about 15/16 weeks post relaxer) so second trimester. Should I wait a bit more? My ng is deeeense. I can still do rollersets, using detangling products and I've been using Thermasmooth more and more. My doctor gave me the go ahead to dye my grays so I did that as soon as I entered the second trimester.


----------



## divachyk

Bump -- @sunnieb @Nix08, you have any input for @danysedai?


----------



## sunnieb

@danysedai I never skipped a beat with my relaxers while pregnant.

No issues and my babies are fine.  My doctor told me it wasn't a problem.


----------



## danysedai

I don't know if someone posted this youtuber, I like her hair and her bangs. Hers and Dolce's closet' bangs are the best I've seen on relaxed hair. She has a blog too.


And Dolce's closet regimen and bangs how to:

http://dolcescloset.blogspot.ca/2012/10/by-request-my-hair-my-regimen.html

http://dolcescloset.blogspot.ca/2014/10/by-request-how-i-cut-my-bangs.html


----------



## 11228

^^ I love her voice. She is so well spoken!

I have a question for self relaxers, should I neutralize before or mid-step fortifying treatment? I am using  Affirm Sustenance by the way


----------



## danysedai

11228 said:


> ^^ I love her voice. She is so well spoken!
> 
> I have a question for self relaxers, should I neutralize before or mid-step fortifying treatment? I am using  Affirm Sustenance by the way


I rinse the relaxer well, do the Affirm reconstructor, wait 5 minutes then neutralize.(as per Affirm relaxer instructions)


----------



## 11228

danysedai said:


> I rinse the relaxer well, do the Affirm reconstructor, wait 5 minutes then neutralize.(as per Affirm relaxer instructions)



Thank you. I thought that is how its done but I wanted one of you knowledgable people to chime in


----------



## danysedai

11228 said:


> Thank you. I thought that is how its done but I wanted one of you knowledgable people to chime in


I found this on my copy of the Science of Black Hair
"The most critical point in the relaxing process occurs at the point after the relaxer is rinsed and just before the hair's ph is brought down via neutralization. It is at this point that the cutitle layers are most permeable and receptive to treatments. The purpose of the mid relaxer protein step is to neutralize the hair and deposit protein deep within the ravished cuticle while the hair is in the state that will allow for maximum penetration.
One common misconception about the relaxing process is that a shampoo is required to begin relaxer neutralization, and that relaxed hair continues to process until it is shampooed with a neutralizing shampoo. Relaxer neutralization, however, is simply a shift in the hair's ph from a high alkaline state back to the hair's naturally acidic state. Each product applied to the hair after a relaxer is rinsed out contributes to the gradual decreease in ph, and has a neutralizing effect on the hair fiber.
The initial warm water rinsing of the relaxer cream has a neutral ph of 7. This water alone helps to bring down the ph of freshly relaxed hair from a high 11 to 13 ph range to a lower, alkaline range of 8 to 11. This lower ph range is still higher than he hair's normal acidic ph of 5 but relaxer chemical reactions cannot continue full force at these lower ph levels. Conditioners are formulated at normalizing (acidic) phs of 3 to 5, which further neutralize the hair after the rinse and bring the hair's alkaline level under control."

Notice that she is not saying not to use a neutralizing shampoo, just that water and the mid step conditioner begin to lower the ph level. "if the hair's ph is not properly reduced or neutralized, the relaxer will continue to work on the bonds within the hair strand". She says to leave the neutralizing shampoo for a while undisturbed for 3 to 5 minutes in order to give it time to penetrate and change the ph.

Hope this helps


----------



## 11228

danysedai said:


> I found this on my copy of the Science of Black Hair
> "The most critical point in the relaxing process occurs at the point after the relaxer is rinsed and just before the hair's ph is brought down via neutralization. It is at this point that the cutitle layers are most permeable and receptive to treatments. The purpose of the mid relaxer protein step is to neutralize the hair and deposit protein deep within the ravished cuticle while the hair is in the state that will allow for maximum penetration.
> One common misconception about the relaxing process is that a shampoo is required to begin relaxer neutralization, and that relaxed hair continues to process until it is shampooed with a neutralizing shampoo. Relaxer neutralization, however, is simply a shift in the hair's ph from a high alkaline state back to the hair's naturally acidic state. Each product applied to the hair after a relaxer is rinsed out contributes to the gradual decreease in ph, and has a neutralizing effect on the hair fiber.
> The initial warm water rinsing of the relaxer cream has a neutral ph of 7. This water alone helps to bring down the ph of freshly relaxed hair from a high 11 to 13 ph range to a lower, alkaline range of 8 to 11. This lower ph range is still higher than he hair's normal acidic ph of 5 but relaxer chemical reactions cannot continue full force at these lower ph levels. Conditioners are formulated at normalizing (acidic) phs of 3 to 5, which further neutralize the hair after the rinse and bring the hair's alkaline level under control."
> 
> Notice that she is not saying not to use a neutralizing shampoo, just that water and the mid step conditioner begin to lower the ph level. "if the hair's ph is not properly reduced or neutralized, the relaxer will continue to work on the bonds within the hair strand". She says to leave the neutralizing shampoo for a while undisturbed for 3 to 5 minutes in order to give it time to penetrate and change the ph.
> 
> Hope this helps



Thank you. That makes so much sense.

I have been eying this book, but the price is


----------



## danysedai

11228 said:


> Thank you. That makes so much sense.
> 
> I have been eying this book, but the price is


It's SO worth it, you won't regret it. Besides, you'll be supporting a forum member  I got the ebook  version.
Seriously, there's so much information there, I go back to it from time to time.


----------



## levette

Since switching back to no lye relaxers my scalp condition is so much better" I don't have huge flakes anymore or scalp shedding post relaxer.. I think having a healthy scalp outweighs having straighter hair even if lye relaxers are not as drying.


----------



## Aggie

danysedai said:


> I found this on my copy of the Science of Black Hair
> "The most critical point in the relaxing process occurs at the point after the relaxer is rinsed and just before the hair's ph is brought down via neutralization. It is at this point that the cutitle layers are most permeable and receptive to treatments. The purpose of the mid relaxer protein step is to neutralize the hair and deposit protein deep within the ravished cuticle while the hair is in the state that will allow for maximum penetration.
> One common misconception about the relaxing process is that a shampoo is required to begin relaxer neutralization, and that relaxed hair continues to process until it is shampooed with a neutralizing shampoo. Relaxer neutralization, however, is simply a shift in the hair's ph from a high alkaline state back to the hair's naturally acidic state. Each product applied to the hair after a relaxer is rinsed out contributes to the gradual decreease in ph, and has a neutralizing effect on the hair fiber.
> The initial warm water rinsing of the relaxer cream has a neutral ph of 7. This water alone helps to bring down the ph of freshly relaxed hair from a high 11 to 13 ph range to a lower, alkaline range of 8 to 11. This lower ph range is still higher than he hair's normal acidic ph of 5 but relaxer chemical reactions cannot continue full force at these lower ph levels. Conditioners are formulated at normalizing (acidic) phs of 3 to 5, which further neutralize the hair after the rinse and bring the hair's alkaline level under control."
> 
> Notice that she is not saying not to use a neutralizing shampoo, just that water and the mid step conditioner begin to lower the ph level. "if the hair's ph is not properly reduced or neutralized, the relaxer will continue to work on the bonds within the hair strand". She says to leave the neutralizing shampoo for a while undisturbed for 3 to 5 minutes in order to give it time to penetrate and change the ph.
> 
> Hope this helps



I've been practicing this method since 2008 and I have to agree it works so well. Audrey Sivasothy really knows her stuff. There are so many nuggets to learn and practice in this book that can save your hair.


----------



## 11228

Hey relaxed ladies, can I claim BSL?

Ps- I don't have a bra but you'll be the judge

This is just after my relaxer yesterday. I'll post another picture when I have it professionally blown next week


----------



## Aggie

11228 said:


> He relaxed ladies, can I claim BSL?
> 
> Ps- I don't have a bra but you'll be the judge


Actually it appear as though you are MBL in these photos. If your hair is wet, it will appear longer so wait until it's dry and take another pic, but only if it's wet now in these pics.


----------



## 11228

Aggie said:


> Actually it appear as though you are MBL in these photos. If your hair is wet, it will appear longer so wait until it's dry and take another pic, but only if it's wet now in these pics.



MBL is mid back length?  

My hair is semi dry. I had towel dried for 30 minutes.


----------



## Aggie

11228 said:


> MBL is mid back length?
> 
> My hair is semi dry. I had towel dried for 30 minutes.


Yes it is. I believe you have passed BSL and is at MBL


----------



## CodeRed

11228 said:


> He relaxed ladies, can I claim BSL?



Girl if your bra was way down there I'd ask you to either do something about getting those girls lifted or get someone to help you with a proper bra fitting


----------



## 11228

CodeRed said:


> Girl if your bra was way down there I'd ask you to either do something about getting those girls lifted or get someone to help you with a proper bra fitting



LOL! I've been known to literally drag down my bra when I wear semi backless tops/dresses


----------



## sunnieb

11228 said:


> He relaxed ladies, can I claim BSL?
> 
> Ps- I don't have a bra but you'll be the judge
> 
> This is just after my relaxer yesterday. I'll post another picture when I have it professionally blown next week



Yeah, you can claim BSL......A few inches ago!  

Beautiful hair!


----------



## MzSwift

ITA w/the ladies.  Congratulations @11228 !


----------



## MzSwift

Finally finished my hair.  Relaxed, DC'd, blow dry and flat ironed.  No more direct heat until my next relaxer in December.  I'm going to learn how to wet wrap like this lady:


She helped me to realize I've been wrapping my hair all wrong (i've never had long hair in my life until I started my HHJ a few years ago). I used to wrap it like Sista w Real Hair does, starting from the front.  This lady wraps from the back. I'm going to see how that goes.  I'm only going to wrap after my weekly wash and DC.  I'll maintain nightly by cross wrapping or Bantu knotting.


----------



## sarumoki

Does anyone here use lithium hydroxide relaxers? What has your experience been like?


----------



## SuchaLady

I think I will start Saran wrapping my hair like this 
just for the straightness. My hair is not liking air drying anymore at all. It ends up looking crunchy no matter what I do to it. I'm sure the summer heat is sucking out what moisture is in it anyway making it even harder to tell which direction to go.


----------



## MzSwift

@SuchaLady 

Yes! That's exactly what led me to wet wrapping. My hair doesn't airdry well. I saw the saran wrap and realized ppl were doing it after a rollerset. My rollersetting skills are non-existent. Lol.  I was hoping to see someone do a saran wrap on airdried hair. Dunno if that's possible though.


----------



## SuchaLady

@MzSwift I used to airdry exclusively but now it looks like I didnt even do my hair so idk whats going on there. Have you seen these
videos?


The first one is beautiful but the second one is plenty straight for me since I wouldnt actually be wearing it down.


----------



## MzSwift

Thanks, lady!
Both are good for not using direct heat. I think the second lady might've used too many products so hers had a little less body than I liked.  I think my  hair is too long to lie that flat  Either way, I'm excited about finding no direct heat options for straight results.


----------



## Aggie

I was supposed to texlax today at 26 weeks but changed my mind. I believe I'll wait until week 30 before I do.


----------



## danysedai

I got an appointment for Monday with a local hairdresser(she has cut my hair before but we've never done color although I've seen her work). I am finally ready to go lighter in color. My greys are super abundant now and maintaining black hair and greys is a pain and I have to retouch very often due to the grays being very visible. She told me she can do an Olaplex treatment and go lighter. I don't want to go very light this time, maybe a brownish red like this Gina Torres photo.
I'm crossing fingers and toes!!! Will report back. I'm telling myself I'll be ok if I have to cut it to APL (currently BSL and a bit beyond) as I'm tired of my hair right now. In the future I would like to go lighter so the grays are better camouflaged.

Am I crazy?!! lol


----------



## stacy

From what I've read and seen, Olaplex is the Truth! I can't wait to see your hair !


----------



## danysedai

@stacy
She did the stand alone Olaplex treatment, and she will do the colour in about 2 weeks.
She did a blow dry and curls with the flat iron. My hair felt strong, shiny and super soft.


----------



## danysedai

And here's my mom's hair, she airdried and I just finished flat ironing it.

photos and a video that I uploaded to youtube


----------



## MzSwift

Very pretty - both of you!


----------



## SuchaLady

Sunshyne insists that I need Giovanni 50:50 Conditioner. So I guess that means I have to buy it 

http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2016/05/giovanni-5050-balanced-hydrating.html


----------



## sarumoki

I relaxed my hair today!!! (FINALLY! I pushed it back like three times, lol) 

This was my first time self-relaxing and I think I did a pretty good job. 

I used Hawaiian Silky no-lye regular. Instead of four sections, or the half and half method, I did three sections. I parted down the middle in the front up until I got to the crown, and then down towards the corners of my nape in the back so that the back section looked like a triangle. I started each section where the three parts converged and worked my way out so that my edges/nape got relaxed last. I like that I didn't burn, although I don't know if that's due to the relaxer I used or just the fact that I did my own hair this time instead of letting someone else do it.

I also pre-parted my hair and held each individual part with a clip to make going from section to section easier. I put each clip slightly above the line of demarcation so that I knew exactly where to apply the relaxer. I wish that I had used two clips for each section: one to mark the line of demarcation, and then one further down the strand to make it easier to flip from section to section. But I didn't have enough clips for all of that.

So then after I rinsed out the relaxer I used Aphogee 2 minute for my midstep protein. Then I neutralized with Isoplus neutralizer, which I chose because it is color indicating. I had wanted to use Hawaiian Silky neutralizer, because it is also color indicating and they have a neutralizer that is specially for their no-lye relaxer, I assume it's more chelating or something, but the BSS near me didn't have it. 

So after relaxing and neutralizing I did a tea rinse/DC. The tea was a mix of slippery elm, nettle, horsetail, hibiscus, and fenugreek. The DC was the Elasta DPR-11. I'm not super duper crazy about the Elasta DC, so I'll be moving on to something else. I sat with those under the dryer for 30 minutes.

For a leave-in, I used Creme of Nature rosemary lemongrass leave-in. Then I rollerset with grapeseed oil and wrapped my hair. It's still wrapped now because I had to run off to school but once I get home I plan to unwrap, trim, and do a length check. Will post pictures soon!


----------



## MzSwift

Woohoo, congratulations @sarumoki !! Can't wait to see the pitchas! 

BTW, that tea sounds so yummy.


----------



## Dee_33

danysedai said:


> I got an appointment for Monday with a local hairdresser(she has cut my hair before but we've never done color although I've seen her work). I am finally ready to go lighter in color. My greys are super abundant now and maintaining black hair and greys is a pain and I have to retouch very often due to the grays being very visible. She told me she can do an Olaplex treatment and go lighter. I don't want to go very light this time, maybe a brownish red like this Gina Torres photo.
> I'm crossing fingers and toes!!! Will report back. I'm telling myself I'll be ok if I have to cut it to APL (currently BSL and a bit beyond) as I'm tired of my hair right now. In the future I would like to go lighter so the grays are better camouflaged.
> 
> Am I crazy?!! lol




I love that color, I wonder if I can achieve that with a demi perm.  I'm just so afraid of perm color.


----------



## divachyk

Ladies, it's been real but I'm no longer relaxed. I finally chopped off the stringy ends. I'm going through a lot in life right now with my husband's health and hair has been the least of my worry. I needed to simplify my life as much as possible so I can focus on dh and so I did it! I will still lurk and cheer you on because I will forever believe, Relaxed Hair Rocks!


----------



## SuchaLady

@divachyk Congrats on your BC! I'm so happy for you. I also attempted to message you to check in on you and your hubby but your profile is restricted. I hope y'all are doing better. xoxo


----------



## divachyk

I didn't even know @SuchaLady. I'll check the settings. We are holding on to our faith and trying to remain strong. Thanks for checking on us.


----------



## sunnieb

@divachyk congratulations!

Your hair is so beautiful!  I hope your dh continues to do well.  I know that struggle unfortunately. 

And don't forget to take care of YOU!


----------



## divachyk

Thank you @sunnieb! I haven't quite figured out how to make time for me but I'm trying.


----------



## Aggie

All the best moving forward in everything you decide to do @divachyk. You and your husband remain close to God because in His sovereignty, He does all things well. There is always good and growth in every challenge we face.

Remember He will not put more on you than He's given you the power to endure as you lean on Him. The operative words here are "as you lean on Him" for courage and strength. I will continue to pray for you that your faith will not fail, but strengthen instead. I've experienced the pain that sickness and death brings with it, so I do understand what you are going through.


----------



## 11228

Wishing you the best with the DH @divachyk and your hair journey

Visit as often as you can, your knowledge is an asset we need in this thread.


----------



## sunnieb

@omooba @stacy have y'all seen this thread?


----------



## sunnieb

omooba said:


> Hi!
> I relaxed my hair last week.
> Do you relax your hair yourself ?
> Which relaxer do you use?
> It's been a while for me so I feel out of touch.



Yep, I'm self relaxed.  There's an album in the fotki link in my siggy from my first time relaxing.

I used Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp.


----------



## Prettymetty

I found some pics from my relaxed days. Man I miss how easy my hair was back then


----------



## stacy

sunnieb said:


> @omooba @stacy have y'all seen this thread?


I see a couple of comments that I made, but I can definitely go back and review! Thanks!!


----------



## Aggie

I just texlaxed my hair this morning after a 32 week stretch. My hair still looks very natural. maybe I used too much Restorative Mask and Sunflower oil this time. oh well!


----------



## MileHighDiva

@danysedai 
Praying for you and baby Marco.


----------



## doriannc

I want to relax my hair. It's been 12 years since my last one though and my hair stretched it tailbone length.

Do any of y'all have any pointers for relaxing repunzel virgin hair? I was thinking about blowing out my hair, then relaxing instead of putting it on my coils. What do y'all think?


----------



## SuchaLady

That's a whole lotta hair. I'd go to a salon @doriannc


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair is going great. I have some thin ends that I'm going back and forth about. They aren't damaged, I just don't process my hair that heavily anymore and the last of that is now at the ends of my hair. I'm conflicted because at one point all of my hair was that thickness and I never shaved my head to fix it  but it's only bothersome when wet. When dry it doesn't look any type of way at all.


----------



## sunnieb

doriannc said:


> I want to relax my hair. It's been 12 years since my last one though and my hair stretched it tailbone length.
> 
> Do any of y'all have any pointers for relaxing repunzel virgin hair? I was thinking about blowing out my hair, then relaxing instead of putting it on my coils. What do y'all think?



Yeah, that a lot of virgin hair!

I'd look into going to a salon for the first few relaxers then transition to self relaxing from there.

You'll only be dealing with newgrowth at that point.


----------



## sunnieb

My hair is doing well.

I wear the same style daily because of my morning workouts.  I don't want to spend to much time on a style that I'm going to sweat out.

I'm concentrating on keeping it clean and healthy.  I could try some styles on the weekend, but, meh.....


----------



## stacy

doriannc said:


> I want to relax my hair. It's been 12 years since my last one though and my hair stretched it tailbone length.
> 
> Do any of y'all have any pointers for relaxing repunzel virgin hair? I was thinking about blowing out my hair, then relaxing instead of putting it on my coils. What do y'all think?


Wow! I feel like too much of a newbie to give good advice. However, are you sure you wannt to relax? Obviously, your natural hair is doing well (unlike mine when I was natural). What is it that you want to achieve with relaxed hair? I don't want you to regret your decision.


----------



## stacy

Wash day! Taking it back to what worked best when I was relaxed years ago: washed with Keracare Hydrating and Detangling Shampoo and sitting under the dryer to deep condition with Keracare Humecto!


----------



## sunnieb

@stacy how do you like the Keracare Humecto?

I'm on the lookout for a new moisturizing dc since I can't find anymore of my beloved Nexxus Ultimate Moisture.


----------



## stacy

sunnieb said:


> @stacy how do you like the Keracare Humecto?
> 
> I'm on the lookout for a new moisturizing dc since I can't find anymore of my beloved Nexxus Ultimate Moisture.


Love Keracare Humecto! I sit with it on my hair for at least 30 minutes. It makes my hair super soft.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm back here again! Lol  No regrets! Did it myself and got my hair very straight! No poodle hair! Everybody is natural now, I didn't feel like wearing or taking the time to wear natural hairstyles, and blow drying and flat ironing my hair was a chore! I may go back one day..I always do! But now I'm back with my relaxed sisters! 

I will stretch for 8-10 weeks. That's my max. I won't say my hair grows fast, but the two textures don't play well together.  I will go to a professional for my touch ups. 
I will wash 1-2x a week rotating flat ironing and roller setting. 
I'm in a challenge, so I won't post any pics until the end of the year.


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> @stacy how do you like the Keracare Humecto?
> 
> I'm on the lookout for a new moisturizing dc since I can't find anymore of my beloved Nexxus Ultimate Moisture.


I lovr Silk Elements Mega Silk Moisture in the tan jar. It's strictly for moisturizing. No protein.


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> My hair is doing well.
> 
> I wear the same style daily because of my morning workouts.  I don't want to spend to much time on a style that I'm going to sweat out.
> 
> I'm concentrating on keeping it clean and healthy.  I could try some styles on the weekend, but, meh.....


I bought that hair band from Walmart to help keep your edges from sweating out. Haven't used it yet. I got the cheaper one. I might give it a try soon. Gotta work on my birthday body for next year! Lol


----------



## sunnieb

@shortdub78 welcome back! 

That's the great thing about our hair.  We can choose to go straight, natural, or in between.


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> @shortdub78 welcome back!
> 
> That's the great thing about our hair.  We can choose to go straight, natural, or in between.


It's good to be back Captain! lol I got my hair pulled back with scrunchies! Winning! lol I decided to style it tomorrow for my power meeting! lol I gotta show these people that I mean business!


----------



## 11228

shortdub78 said:


> It's good to be back Captain! lol I got my hair pulled back with scrunchies! Winning! lol I decided to style it tomorrow for my power meeting! lol I gotta show these people that I mean business!



I'm glad you're back. I missed you in these threads


----------



## divachyk

Sweet @shortdub78


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Sweet @shortdub78


Thank you for your support! Xoxo!


----------



## Evolving78

11228 said:


> I'm glad you're back. I missed you in these threads


Awe! Thank you so much!


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> Thank you for your support! Xoxo!



@shortdub78 
Anytime doll! Can't wait to see pics when the challenge is over. Tag me if you can remember.


----------



## sunnieb

The naturals in my circle keep telling me I'm transitioning.  I say I'm not.  They look at my hair like.  Um hum.   I'll try to attach hair pics from today. 

That means relaxer day is near!  I've checked and have all my supplies.  Now all I need is time.


----------



## divachyk

Let's go get it @sunnieb


----------



## MzSwift

Pretty texture @sunnieb !


----------



## sunnieb

Moisturized with NTM last night and slept in two bantu knots.  Also put a dab of castor oil on the ends.  Frizz is under control.......for now.


----------



## levette

I self relaxed though somewhat texlaxef.  My hair is so soft and bouncy.. after neutralizing I poured Jbco on my scalp to help my scalp from  tingling which could mean a. Scalp burn with hair sticking to my head


----------



## sunnieb

@levette your hair looks gorgeous!  Take care of your scalp girlie!

I cowashed with WEN Pomegranate and my hair loves it.  I notice that as long as I keep up with weekly dc's and cowashes, my newgrowth doesn't mat together in one big 'helmet' of hair under my previously relaxed hair.

Hope to relax in a couple of weeks.


----------



## VimiJn

levette said:


> I self relaxed though somewhat texlaxef.  My hair is so soft and bouncy.. after neutralizing I poured Jbco on my scalp to help my scalp from  tingling which could mean a. Scalp burn with hair sticking to my head


Which relaxer did you use?


----------



## SuchaLady

My buns look so much better on straightened/blowdried hair and idk how I feel about it.


----------



## acapnleo

I keep saying I'm going to rejoin y'all... The last relaxer I used was alter ego... And that was a few years ago.

My wash n go's were so pretty (looking back at old pics).


----------



## brownb83

I have been in crochet braids/box braids for a year so I'm back!

At the salon getting a professional relaxer  and Rolla set. 

I will maybe post pics but yall hair gives me pause it's soo pretty


----------



## MzSwift

levette said:


> I self relaxed though somewhat texlaxef.  My hair is so soft and bouncy.. after neutralizing I poured Jbco on my scalp to help my scalp from  tingling which could mean a. Scalp burn with hair sticking to my head



Ouch!
I dunno if this works days later but vinegar (ACV and white) helps to reduce and stop scalp burns. It stinks but it definitely helps to soothe the scalp.


----------



## MzSwift

brownb83 said:


> I have been in crochet braids/box braids for a year so I'm back!
> 
> At the salon getting a professional relaxer  and Rolla set.
> 
> I will maybe post pics but yall hair gives me pause it's soo pretty



Girl, you'd better post them pitchas!!!
*grabs lawn chair and popcorn*


----------



## SuchaLady

-My hair needs to be DC'ed but it's gonna have to wait until Sunday. It's long and healthy so hopefully it doesn't hate me for this  

-My air drying days are over. I know I've mentioned this twice already but I'm still brainstorming products and stuff to buy/new techniques but yeah


----------



## SuchaLady

How has everyone been wearing their hair lately? Anyone tried anything new?


----------



## MzSwift

@SuchaLady 

I'm thinking of trying wet bunning for a month or so after I take out these mini braids.  I've seen so many ladies on the boards over years retain a lot of growth this way.

Is anyone familiar with the regi for wet bunning?  I plan to take it down at night to let it dry but I don't want to sleep with my hair loose.  I also know I have to move the bun around to prevent breakage.


----------



## Evolving78

Right now I'm going to be washing my hair 2x a week. I plan on using flat ironing my hair and wearing it out for a day or two, then I will just pin the back up, wear bangs until wash day. I plan on washing Tuesdays and Saturdays. Once my hair gets longer, I will start to roller set and bun. Hopefully I will be able to do that in 4-6 months.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> @SuchaLady
> 
> I'm thinking of trying wet bunning for a month or so after I take out these mini braids.  I've seen so many ladies on the boards over years retain a lot of growth this way.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with the regi for wet bunning?  I plan to take it down at night to let it dry but I don't want to sleep with my hair loose.  I also know I have to move the bun around to prevent breakage.


I was never able to wet bun. I would just let my hair air dry 90% then put it in a loose bun. I used NTM leave in, CON serum, and shea moisture spray in the peach/pink bottle. I need to get those products again. Right now, the products I have are decent. I will buy that stuff when I run low.


----------



## bajandoc86

Wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## SuchaLady

@MzSwift My ends are not my friends right now so I silently shuddered to myself at the thought of wet bunning  I remember reading about that technique when I first joined and yes, the retention in those threads was always amazing


----------



## SuchaLady

bajandoc86 said:


> Wrong thread. Sorry.



Aww c'mon. 







We'd love to have you


----------



## 11228

I stupidly bought the conair hot rollers in acticipation of my new regime starting with my next touch up

You see, I'm going to learn from scratch how to rollerset my freshly washed hair, but I meant to do it on wet hair. Like its done  traditionally. I wisely decided to do some research on how these hot rollers work. After the purchase.  Now I know I can't use it on wet hair.

Unless LHCF tell me otherwise


----------



## MzSwift

@11228 

Poor thing.  No ma'am.  I've only ever used them on dry hair when I was growing up.


----------



## sunnieb

1 day post relaxer and bedtime is easy peasy.  Just slick up and twirl into my sleep bun.


----------



## SuchaLady

So pretty @sunnieb !


----------



## SuchaLady

I'll be relaxing in the morning. Idk why I'm so dramatic about it. It takes 20 minutes total which is roughly the same amount of time it takes to detangle and add my conditioner 

I still have plans to switch my styling methods soon but I'm waiting until I get a new job to start. If you pray, say a prayer I get it please


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> 1 day post relaxer and bedtime is easy peasy.  Just slick up and twirl into my sleep bun.
> 
> View attachment 378637


Wow! That bun looks juicy! I can't wait to get back to that!


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> I'll be relaxing in the morning. Idk why I'm so dramatic about it. It takes 20 minutes total which is roughly the same amount of time it takes to detangle and add my conditioner
> 
> I still have plans to switch my styling methods soon but I'm waiting until I get a new job to start. If you pray, say a prayer I get it please


Good luck and I said a pray for you!


----------



## Evolving78

I need to flat iron my hair. I washed it yesterday, but started doing other things. Guess I can do that now.


----------



## Evolving78

Ok I got my Moisturizing products now. Hair feels nice. Will be wrapping it up later.


----------



## brownb83

So the hair in the back of my head right above my nape is soooo dry ugh.

Anyway my rollersets are turning out great but the hair stylist didn't use a detangler


----------



## MzSwift

I'm in twist extensions now, trying to stretch one more month.   Laziness and the cooler weather was making it difficult to wet bun.  Too much manipulation.


----------



## SuchaLady

brownb83 said:


> So the hair in the back of my head right above my nape is soooo dry ugh



I don't really have a problem area but if I had to choose one it would be this same spot. I accommodate it by loading up plenty of conditioner there on wash day.


----------



## SuchaLady

SuchaLady said:


> I'll be relaxing in the morning



I don't have any relaxer  
Oh well lol. Next week it is because Sally's is totally on the other side of town. One jar usually lasts me a year or so, it slipped my mind completely.


----------



## MzSwift

SuchaLady said:


> I don't have any relaxer
> Oh well lol. Next week it is because Sally's is totally on the other side of town. One jar usually lasts me a year or so, it slipped my mind completely.



Lol!  I've done that so  many times!


----------



## Evolving78

Ya'll have so much patience. I would have hopped in the car so fast! See this is why I need to see if I can make an appointment now for my touch up. If I wait, and she says she can't get me in, I will end up doing it at home!


----------



## SuchaLady

Okay I'm relaxing for real in the morning   My hair looks an entire mess and I can't tell if I need it trimmed or if the shrinkage from the newgrowth is making it look that way. I planned to trim away a bunch of hair this year anyway so I've hovered between bra strap and middle back for most of 2016. 

I contemplated a birthday hair cut (January) but ion know


----------



## MileHighDiva

From bubblinbrownsugar


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> Okay I'm relaxing for real in the morning   My hair looks an entire mess and I can't tell if I need it trimmed or if the shrinkage from the newgrowth is making it look that way. I planned to trim away a bunch of hair this year anyway so I've hovered between bra strap and middle back for must of 2016.
> 
> I contemplated a birthday hair cut (January) but ion know


I bought a hot comb for my new growth. You ladies are good when it comes to stretching. One area of my hair has an inch of new growth already! It's the crown that grows fast, but breaks due to it being the driest.


----------



## quirkydimples

I have box braids to take out and a hair cut appointment Wed. afternoon. I'm not sure when I should take down my braids and relax. Braids now and relax later? Both later? What do you ladies think?

Update:  Nevermind. I googled it. The consensus seems to be wait at least three days.


----------



## SuchaLady

Relaxer complete! Blowout coming Tuesday. 

Also, I will never allow my hair to be trimmed wet. Going by first glance, one would think it needed a severe trim but once it's blowdried out, my hair is pretty much the same length.


----------



## Evolving78

Just washed, blow dried, then hot combed my hair. I'm going to curl it now. Gotta figure out how to pin curl my hair where it comes out looking nice and not smashed the next day. Or I might run out and get some satin rollers.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Does anyone come in here anymore? Lol


----------



## Evolving78

Thanks for the bump!


----------



## kikisf

whosthatcurl said:


> Does anyone come in here anymore? Lol


Haven't posted in long time but still around.


----------



## acapnleo

I just rejoined the relaxed crew this month @whosthatcurl


----------



## Evolving78

I decided I'm not gonna do a long stretch, so I will end it at 12 weeks. I don't wanna push the envelope right now, causing a setback. I will still have enough amount of time between relaxers by April.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

acapnleo said:


> I just rejoined the relaxed crew this month @whosthatcurl


I'll be joining in a couple of days. I just took my crochet microlocks down. I gotta wash my hair lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@acapnleo, @shortdub78 and @kikisf did you guys self relax or go to the shop? What's your "reggie?"


----------



## Fotchygirl

To all the ladies who self relax at home, do you just airdry or you go ahead and blow dry and flat iron and how long does that take in total? I'm asking because I have a 2 year old who just can't go for 30 minutes without looking for me.


----------



## Sosoothing

Fotchygirl said:


> To all the ladies who self relax at home, do you just airdry or you go ahead and blow dry and flat iron and how long does that take in total? I'm asking because I have a 2 year old who just can't go for 30 minutes without looking for me.



I just air dry. I relax early enough and hair is usually dry by bedtime.


----------



## Fotchygirl

But does that show how long your hair has grown because my air dried hair is curly and not straight?


Sosoothing said:


> I just air dry. I relax early enough and hair is usually dry by bedtime.


----------



## Evolving78

@whosthatcurl
I'm trying to decide now about self relaxing or going to the salon.
My Reggie consist of washing and deep conditioning twice a week. I'm a firm believer in using shampoo and having a clean scalp.
I usually do an oil treatment with avocado oil and coconut oil. I put a plastic cap on and sit under the dryer for 15-30 mins.

Airdry 
It depends if I gotta go somewhere. But I usually do stuff super early, or at night. All hell breaks loose if I'm in the bathroom too long


----------



## Evolving78

Fotchygirl said:


> To all the ladies who self relax at home, do you just airdry or you go ahead and blow dry and flat iron and how long does that take in total? I'm asking because I have a 2 year old who just can't go for 30 minutes without looking for me.


I would blow dry.


----------



## brownb83

Starting to spray the apogee protein spray on my hair after i rollerset.Hoping to add some extra shine and protein. 

I go to a salon for my relaxer so I think I will go at the 8 week mark. I'm between full sl and apl,but I'm hoping to make apl by may2017.


----------



## 11228

Fotchygirl said:


> To all the ladies who self relax at home, do you just airdry or you go ahead and blow dry and flat iron and how long does that take in total? I'm asking because I have a 2 year old who just can't go for 30 minutes without looking for me.



For me, one of the joys of relaxing is the ability to air dry.


----------



## Sosoothing

Fotchygirl said:


> But does that show how long your hair has grown because my air dried hair is curly and not straight?



My hair is texlaxed so the length after airdrying isn't a 'true' length. But that doesn't bother me.
I suppose if I was interested in having my hair in its maximum stretched state I would blow dry and/or flat iron.


----------



## sunnieb

whosthatcurl said:


> Does anyone come in here anymore? Lol



We're here!

I post in other relaxed threads too!

I ain't going anywhere!


----------



## sunnieb

@Fotchygirl I airdry after self relaxing.


----------



## acapnleo

whosthatcurl said:


> @acapnleo, @shortdub78 and @kikisf did you guys self relax or go to the shop? What's your "reggie?"



I self relaxed. My "reggie" is so simple... Lazy if I'm being honest.

I've also dyed my hair a few days ago  *at home*

The plan is to relax maybe 3-4 times per year- that's what I used to do. Looking back on old pics, I'd really done a good job, until I allowed my hair to be "professionally" colored. Things tanked from there 

I'm probably going to lose another 1-3 inches of damaged ends. 

I've been cowashing every couple of days since I colored my hair and even got my old friend Aussie moist back in the picture  

Goal: MBL


----------



## Evolving78

I just self relaxed yesterday. I used ORS lye in normal. When I went back to relaxing I used a no-lye relaxer, since I wanted my hair bone straight. But it did leave me dry afterward, and the bone straight texture is fragile when the new growth comes in. 

So, I decided to go with lye for my touchup. Lye relaxers tend to not get my hair bone straight. I was left with a great deal of texture using this relaxer. I remember now why I used Mizani, thinking I would get different results...smh 

I applied the relaxer within 20 mins, then smoothed for 5 mins. I have fine hair to medium textured hair, with high density. I wasn't going to risk leaving it on longer. 

The outcome is cool though. My new growth will kick back in by week 3. At least I won't have such a sharp line of demarcation. 

There are some relaxed ladies that can just comb their hair with no problem. I wanna be in that group, so leaving texture, keeping up with my Moisture balance, and using heat weekly will work.


----------



## Fotchygirl

The combing everyday is a problem even for me @shortdub78. My hair breaks. So after the 2nd week of relaxing I start wearing my hair in twist outs and braid outs. My sister recently taught me how to do bantu knots since she is natural and I love those too.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

So what do you relaxed ladies use to moisturize your situations?


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> So what do you relaxed ladies use to moisturize your situations?


Creme Of Nature Straight From Eden leave-in
Design Essentials Moisturizing daily lotion
Lottabody milk


----------



## sunnieb

whosthatcurl said:


> So what do you relaxed ladies use to moisturize your situations?



ORS Carrot Oil and Neutrogena Triple Moisture daily.


----------



## Rozlewis

Fotchygirl said:


> To all the ladies who self relax at home, do you just airdry or you go ahead and blow dry and flat iron and how long does that take in total? I'm asking because I have a 2 year old who just can't go for 30 minutes without looking for me.



I air dry 80% and then blow dry with cold air before flat ironing.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think I'm gonna try prettywitty77's version of a moisturizer, except I'm gonna modify it. She uses Hello Hydration conditioner, water, and vegetable glycerin. I'm gonna use my NG Marshmallow & Slippery Elm, water, and maybe a little bit of jbco thinned with another oil. I need to look in my hair tote to see what I have lmao


----------



## divachyk

whosthatcurl said:


> I think I'm gonna try prettywitty77's version of a moisturizer, except I'm gonna modify it. She uses Hello Hydration conditioner, water, and vegetable glycerin. I'm gonna use my NG Marshmallow & Slippery Elm, water, and maybe a little bit of jbco thinned with another oil. I need to look in my hair tote to see what I have lmao


Have you not found a moisturizer that works?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

divachyk said:


> Have you not found a moisturizer that works?


I'm having a hard time staying loyal


----------



## Evolving78

Doing a prepoo treatment
Going to wash, clear rinse, and deep condition
I will be air drying blowing hair on cool and bunning. 
I maybe able to cowash next time if I don't use oil on my hair when Moisturizing and sealing.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Need to take these bootlegs cornrows down so I can wash and do a protein treatment. Might do it around 12pm. The kid woke me up so I'm not exactly in the mood right now.


----------



## Fotchygirl

shortdub78 said:


> Doing a prepoo treatment
> Going to wash, clear rinse, and deep condition
> I will be air drying blowing hair on cool and bunning.
> I maybe able to cowash next time if I don't use oil on my hair when Moisturizing and sealing.





shortdub78 said:


> Doing a prepoo treatment
> Going to wash, clear rinse, and deep condition
> I will be air drying blowing hair on cool and bunning.
> I maybe able to cowash next time if I don't use oil on my hair when Moisturizing and sealing.



@shortdub78 Do you secure your bun with pins? Mine comes undone because my hair is not long enough.


----------



## MzSwift

Fotchygirl said:


> To all the ladies who self relax at home, do you just airdry or you go ahead and blow dry and flat iron and how long does that take in total? I'm asking because I have a 2 year old who just can't go for 30 minutes without looking for me.



Tardy to the party...
I do the whole shebang on relax day.  It's the best day to take pix for me.

Maybe you can do the blow dry and flat iron in the living room with her. That way you guys are still together.  That's what I do when DH gets needy.  Same difference. Lol


----------



## Evolving78

Fotchygirl said:


> @shortdub78 Do you secure your bun with pins? Mine comes undone because my hair is not long enough.


I'm just seeing this!
I use good day hair pins. I just picked some more up. They only sell them at Sally's. I really love the Goody spin pins. Walgreens and target carries them. Walgreens has the blonde color ones on sale. I usually get the dark. You may have to order the mini spin pins, if you can't find them in the store.
I also you big hair clips (they are like a claw, but flat) and roundish hair claws that can fit a bun.
Right now I got a good day hair pin in and two scrunchies. One to hold together, and the other for decoration! lol I got those from Walgreens
Also get some satin scrunchies! Etsy has some, or you can make your own! I plan on making some bun covers to fake it, until I make it! Lol


----------



## Fotchygirl

Thanks @shortdub78. I think I'm gonna go back to my trusted braid outs because bunning requires too much combing for me.


----------



## Fotchygirl

MzSwift said:


> Tardy to the party...
> I do the whole shebang on relax day.  It's the best day to take pix for me.
> 
> Maybe you can do the blow dry and flat iron in the living room with her. That way you guys are still together.  That's what I do when DH gets needy.  Same difference. Lol



My 2 year old is a boy @MzSwift, I have 2 clingy boys and it drives my DH crazy. I think I'm gonna try what the other ladies were saying and just air dry after my relaxers. I want to try and see if I can blow dry and flat iron at the end of the year and hopefully be surprised by the length. Since I was battling eczema last year I couldn't process my hair and when I finally did I found I was past APL, a length I was struggling for 2 years to get to. My hair isn't as thick though and needs a trim.


----------



## Evolving78

Fotchygirl said:


> Thanks @shortdub78. I think I'm gonna go back to my trusted braid outs because bunning requires too much combing for me.


I don't comb through my hair, but I will take lay it sort of flat to smooth my hair strands, but I use my fingers. Same thing with a brush. I don't brush through my hair. The scarf does most of the work too.


----------



## Evolving78

Fotchygirl said:


> My 2 year old is a boy @MzSwift, I have 2 clingy boys and it drives my DH crazy. I think I'm gonna try what the other ladies were saying and just air dry after my relaxers. I want to try and see if I can blow dry and flat iron at the end of the year and hopefully be surprised by the length. Since I was battling eczema last year I couldn't process my hair and when I finally did I found I was past APL, a length I was struggling for 2 years to get to. My hair isn't as thick though and needs a trim.


Girl I got 3. Two boys, one girl. If that's what you have to do to keep the peace find, but they need to know that mommy needs to do other things as well. I have very demanding children. I got a 3 year that treats me like a servant, but best believe I'm gonna set out time to do my hair how I like it. When they come in the bathroom, I will either stop, or tell them to wait. 

As far as your eczema, have you been using your hydrocortisone cream on your scalp?


----------



## Fotchygirl

No, I got this scalp tissue oil and was applying that and the aloe vera gel that I got from my friend religiously on my scalp every day. I was also very vigilant about not scratching my scalp (it was very itchy) which I'm still doing. With every wash my scalp finally cleared enough, it is still clear even now. I wish I can put my hair in a bun without having to comb it. I just don't get smooth results.


----------



## MzSwift

@Fotchygirl 



Fotchygirl said:


> My 2 year old is a boy @MzSwift, I have 2 clingy boys and it drives my DH crazy. I think I'm gonna try what the other ladies were saying and just air dry after my relaxers. I want to try and see if I can blow dry and flat iron at the end of the year and hopefully be surprised by the length. Since I was battling eczema last year I couldn't process my hair and when I finally did I found I was past APL, a length I was struggling for 2 years to get to. My hair isn't as thick though and needs a trim.



Sorry about that, sis. Honest mistake.

I totally understand about clingy little ones. One of the ways I got my little man to mind me doing hair was to add him to the hair activities. We had family hair day on Sundays. I would put a DC on his head and cover w a plastic cap and then do mine. He loved it! He would play a video game or we would watch a movie while our hair was processing. 

It also kept me consistent w my regi. I think that's the main reason I was able to grow to WL!

GL w whatever you decide and have fun!


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> @Fotchygirl
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that, sis. Honest mistake.
> 
> I totally understand about clingy little ones. One of the ways I got my little man to mind me doing hair was to add him to the hair activities. We had family hair day on Sundays. I would put a DC on his head and cover w a plastic cap and then do mine. He loved it! He would play a video game or we would watch a movie while our hair was processing.
> 
> It also kept me consistent w my regi. I think that's the main reason I was able to grow to WL!
> 
> GL w whatever you decide and have fun!


My little one is the most demanding child I have ever met! When I do my hair, he will keep coming in the bathroom telling me he has to wash his hands, give him a hug, handing me the remote to turn to Pj Masks, etc... he will get a blanket and will try to make me sit down and watch tv with him


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> My little one is the most demanding child I have ever met! When I do my hair, he will keep coming in the bathroom telling me he has to wash his hands, give him a hug, handing me the remote to turn to Pj Masks, etc... he will get a blanket and will try to make me sit down and watch tv with him



Lol! Too cute!
Yup, I had to move my hair station to the living room for that very reason. I bought a little caddy thingy and put what I needed for my hair in it. He was happy as long as we were in the same room together and I could respond to his every comment. Lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Girl, my son is 8 and still follows me around 

My apt is 750 sq ft and he still tries to follow me to every room.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I did a braid out and it came out good but my length is awkward. I need to find another style.


----------



## Fotchygirl

MzSwift said:


> @Fotchygirl
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that, sis. Honest mistake.
> 
> I totally understand about clingy little ones. One of the ways I got my little man to mind me doing hair was to add him to the hair activities. We had family hair day on Sundays. I would put a DC on his head and cover w a plastic cap and then do mine. He loved it! He would play a video game or we would watch a movie while our hair was processing.
> 
> It also kept me consistent w my regi. I think that's the main reason I was able to grow to WL!
> 
> GL w whatever you decide and have fun!


Absolutely no problem!


----------



## acapnleo

47 days post already! 
I'm shooting for March or April, maybe even May. We'll see.

I've got new growth, which I'm tracking based on my roots vs the hair color I added a few weeks ago. 

Saw another old picture from about 4-5 years ago... My hair was so pretty and long. Didn't seem that long to me then.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I definitely feel some new growth. I kinda wanna dye my hair, but I'm not ready for the upkeep. Maybe I can dye a strip to keep up with the new growth


----------



## Fotchygirl

My relaxed ladies, do you comb your hair every day or once a week like me? Those who comb every day, is you hair still thick?


----------



## Lymegreen

I comb every three days or so.  Sometimes as long as 5 days.  This is in the shower under running water and part of my cleanse and condition process.   I don't comb my hair otherwise. 

Maybe finger comb or just one little section but not my whole head when it's dry.


----------



## Evolving78

Fotchygirl said:


> My relaxed ladies, do you comb your hair every day or once a week like me? Those who comb every day, is you hair still thick?


I comb my hair on wash days (2 a week) to detangle and style. I detangle after I rinse out the conditioner. 
I don't really have a need to comb my hair daily.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> I definitely feel some new growth. I kinda wanna dye my hair, but I'm not ready for the upkeep. Maybe I can dye a strip to keep up with the new growth


Leave the dye alone. Just play with a rinse. No lifting, bleaching, nothing! Please I beg of you!


----------



## Evolving78

I can't tell what's new growth and what isn't, but I can tell my length is increasing. I'm dealing with shrinkage as well. I'm 4 weeks post now. No trouble so far with this texlaxed hair/bone straight.


----------



## Fotchygirl

I wonder if I'm the only one who can't comb in the shower with the conditioner. I tried it but it just didn't work.  I now comb before taking a shower with oil in my hair and after washing with the leave-in conditioners.


----------



## angelmilk

Can't wait to get back on this thread at the end of March


----------



## sunnieb

Fotchygirl said:


> I wonder if I'm the only one who can't comb in the shower with the conditioner. I tried it but it just didn't work.  I now comb before taking a shower with oil in my hair and after washing with the leave-in conditioners.



I comb my hair before conditioning and with conditioner in the shower.  I use a shower comb that I got at Sally's years ago.

Don't know what I'd do if I couldn't comb with conditioner.


----------



## VimiJn

I've been relaxed (again) since sept 16. I've decided that this Go around I will not be wet bunning. I will only air dry (or sit under cool dryer) then style or  roller set.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Leave the dye alone. Just play with a rinse. No lifting, bleaching, nothing! Please I beg of you!


I promise I won't lol. I'm not up to it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I've been under the weather. I haven't done anything to my hair.


----------



## MzSwift

@whosthatcurl 
I hope you're feeling better. 


I'm still in these mini braids. I'm thinking about rocking cornrows /wigs and braid extensions and stretching until the beginning of May. That's both me and DH's birthday month and our anniversary month. It's also when the weather is nice. It'd be a nice time to rock flat ironed hair.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> I've been under the weather. I haven't done anything to my hair.


Just keep a scarf on, then a bonnet. Feel better soon.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Thank you ladies. It's pretty hot in my apartment, but I try to keep my scarf on. My ponytail is in a snack sized plastic bag with a ponytail holder on it.


----------



## Evolving78

Just debating about pushing through to 12-13 weeks, or 6 weeks to correct. I'm not really feeling the super texlaxed roots. I may relax next week. I'm all about retaining and not fighting to prevent breakage.


----------



## MysTori

shortdub78 said:


> Just debating about pushing through to 12-13 weeks, or 6 weeks to correct.* I'm not really feeling the super texlaxed roots. I may relax next week. I'm all about retaining and not fighting to prevent breakage.*


I was actually texlaxed too. I'm not saying correct it but, I had to do the same thing with this last relaxer (take it all the way straight) and I'm glad I did. I'm doing a protein treatment today (ApHogee) since reading the relaxer threads and I'll be doing that every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78

teressa9 said:


> I was actually texlaxed too. I'm not saying correct it but, I had to do the same thing with this last relaxer (take it all the way straight) and I'm glad I did. I'm doing a protein treatment today (ApHogee) since reading the relaxer threads and I'll be doing that every 2-3 weeks.


Hey! I did a corrective today. Something told me to not put if off any further. It came out fine. I finally came to terms with lye relaxers not producing bone straight results for me. 
I used Aphogee 2 min afterwards.
Would you consider a balancing conditioner, or a light protein conditioner? ORS replenishing conditioner is a light protein conditioner that can be used often like 2-3 times a month. I have conditioners that have wheat protein in them, so I decided to maybe use Aphogee 2 min or ORS after my touchup.


----------



## MysTori

shortdub78 said:


> Hey! I did a corrective today. Something told me to not put if off any further. It came out fine. I finally came to terms with lye relaxers not producing bone straight results for me.
> I used Aphogee 2 min afterwards.
> Would you consider a balancing conditioner, or a light protein conditioner? ORS replenishing conditioner is a light protein conditioner that can be used often like 2-3 times a month. I have conditioners that have wheat protein in them, so I decided to maybe use Aphogee 2 min or ORS after my touchup.



I didn't know until I bought the Aphogee 2 minute yesterday but there's also an Aphogee Balancing Conditioner you're supposed to buy with it (which I did). I'll be using both.  Even if you don't buy the same brand, I would definitely use any balancing conditioner.


----------



## Evolving78

teressa9 said:


> I didn't know until I bought the Aphogee 2 minute yesterday but there's also an Aphogee Balancing Conditioner you're supposed to buy with it (which I did). I'll be using both.  Even if you don't buy the same brand, I would definitely use any balancing conditioner.


I totally forgot about this conditioner! You gave me a great idea! I could use this instead of the 2 min! Thanks girl!


----------



## MysTori

shortdub78 said:


> I totally forgot about this conditioner! You gave me a great idea! I could use this instead of the 2 min! Thanks girl!


You could use it instead, but it's really a 2pk/2 part thing. It's best if you had the 2 min AND the balancing conditioner. But if just using the conditioner works for you, let me know...I may cut out the 2 min too.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@shortdub78 Darn it, you were supposed to let me know 

I really wanna do my hair, but being at my aunt's house has really gotten me sick. I got the sniffles, the sneezes, and the mucus.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> @shortdub78 Darn it, you were supposed to let me know
> 
> I really wanna do my hair, but being at my aunt's house has really gotten me sick. I got the sniffles, the sneezes, and the mucus.


Allergies? I have to take Flonase before I go over somebody's house. Dust, mold, pollen, dander, etc... 

I'm sorry I didn't tell you! But I will be relaxing again at 8 weeks. I made a quick decision.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Allergies? I have to take Flonase before I go over somebody's house. Dust, mold, pollen, dander, etc...
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't tell you! But I will be relaxing again at 8 weeks. I made a quick decision.


Yea, I'm allergic to the cold 

It's too cold in her house. I think she has poor insulation. Ironically, my mom got sick at my place  cause it's too hot. I keep having to remind myself not to spend more than a couple of days when it's cold, because I ALWAYS get sick here.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> Yea, I'm allergic to the cold
> 
> It's too cold in her house. I think she has poor insulation. Ironically, my mom got sick at my place  cause it's too hot. I keep having to remind myself not to spend more than a couple of days when it's cold, because I ALWAYS get sick here.


That's why I wanna move! I can't stand the cold! I keep my home's heat on satan's den temp! lol I physically have issues with cold temps as well. I'm a reptile! Lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I can't believe my scalp will barely let me make it to 8 weeks before it goes crazy on me. I guess if I wanna stretch, I might have to put in a protective style at 6 weeks lol


----------



## Evolving78

I plan on washing my hair tonight. I know I need to get started. I have been really working on preserving moisture in my hair, so I don't have to be heavy with the product usage. I will be using a Moisturizing sulfate, then my second lather I will use my non sulfate. 

 I will air dry, but blow dry on cool to speed up the process. I won't be using heat until April. I will trim my ends as well.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My hair was so itchy at one point, I took pictures to see if I had bumps or a patch of hair missing.

There wasn't anything wrong 

It's just ready to be relaxed. I can't believe how much new growth I have. I'm holding my hair down to see, that's why it looks weird lol


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> My hair was so itchy at one point, I took pictures to see if I had bumps or a patch of hair missing.
> 
> There wasn't anything wrong
> 
> It's just ready to be relaxed. I can't believe how much new growth I have. I'm holding my hair down to see, that's why it looks weird lol


What shampoo are you using?


----------



## angelmilk

Relaxing on Friday


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> What shampoo are you using?


Same one I always use. Silk Elements Energizing Shampoo. Sometimes I'll use the ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo but neither of them give me any issues.


----------



## Rozlewis

Relaxing on Friday.


----------



## angelmilk

Currently under the dryer with ORS Replenishing....ya girl is officially back relaxed


----------



## sunnieb

Reading this month's Cosmopolitan and saw this little blip about blending relaxed hair and curly roots.

My how things have changed!


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> Reading this month's Cosmopolitan and saw this little blip about blending relaxed hair and curly roots.
> 
> My how things have changed!
> 
> View attachment 395091


Thing is, it actually works and looks good too.


----------



## SuchaLady

sunnieb said:


> Reading this month's Cosmopolitan and saw this little blip about blending relaxed hair and curly roots.
> 
> My how things have changed!
> 
> View attachment 395091



This is cute


----------



## SuchaLady

Thought I'd share a picture. It's been awhile. 

After today's blowdry!


----------



## sunnieb

SuchaLady said:


> Thought I'd share a picture. It's been awhile.
> 
> After today's blowdry!
> 
> View attachment 395103



So gorgeous!


----------



## 11228

10 weeks next week. Hair is prepped for henna tomorrow


----------



## Evolving78

Glad the thread was bumped!


----------



## Evolving78

l will start using glycerin based sprays on my roots (crown), edges, and nape. 
It's spring time, so there is a lot of humidity around. Once the summer kicks in around here, that's it until fall.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm back.... 
I've rejoined the relax side as of Friday. 

After being natural for 2.5 years, relaxed hair is more suitable for my lifestyle.


----------



## 11228

I always feel this way when people convert to my side of the isle 

Welcome to the dark side


----------



## movingforward

Beamodel said:


> I'm back....
> I've rejoined the relax side as of Friday.
> 
> After being natural for 2.5 years, relaxed hair is more suitable for my lifestyle.




I'm relaxed now as well.  I actually did it Friday afternoon as well.

Although I enjoyed being natural and LOVED LOVED my curls!  WNGs everyday left my hair in tangles.  Various stretching methods were good.  But Lord help me if I didn't detangled my hair at least every 3 days.

But overall all, my second time, being natural was great. 

Being relaxed is more style, for right now, I can wake up shake the rollers from my hair and GO!!


----------



## VimiJn

Beamodel said:


> I'm back....
> I've rejoined the relax side as of Friday.
> 
> After being natural for 2.5 years, relaxed hair is more suitable for my lifestyle.





movingforward said:


> I'm relaxed now as well.  I actually did it Friday afternoon as well.
> 
> Although I enjoyed being natural and LOVED LOVED my curls!  WNGs everyday left my hair in tangles.  Various stretching methods were good.  But Lord help me if I didn't detangled my hair at least every 3 days.
> 
> But overall all, my second time, being natural was great.
> 
> Being relaxed is more style, for right now, I can wake up shake the rollers from my hair and GO!!


Welcome! Did you ladies self relax?
Feel free to share pics if you'd like


----------



## Beamodel

@movingforward 

I agree. I love the ease of relaxed hair. I will semi miss my curls. I say this only because my hair is still curly when wet. More 3cish 

@VimiJn 
I relaxed my hair myself. I'm pretty well rehearsed on doing it and honsteky I do not trust another being with my hair.


----------



## movingforward

@VimiJn  I went to a salon.  The last time I tried to self-relaxed my hair was more 2c.

Thankfully she used a lye relaxer so I still have some texture in my hair.  

I hate the bone straight look.  So when I came home I deep conditioned, and roller set my hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

movingforward said:


> View attachment 395225 @VimiJn  I went to a salon.  The last time I tried to self-relaxed my hair was more 2c.
> 
> Thankfully she used a lye relaxer so I still have some texture in my hair.
> 
> I hate the bone straight look.  So when I came home I deep conditioned, and roller set my hair.


I was just about to ask you what book you were reading until I saw it was a journal


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

11228 said:


> I always feel this way when people convert to my side of the isle
> 
> Welcome to the dark side


*cues the evil laugh*


----------



## Evolving78

I can't believe I used a relaxer for coarse hair! I will go back to regular, but the coarse got me right!


----------



## brownb83

About to go into a sew in. ordering hair tomarrow


----------



## Aggie

Beamodel said:


> I'm back....
> I've rejoined the relax side as of Friday.
> 
> After being natural for 2.5 years, relaxed hair is more suitable for my lifestyle.


 Welcome back @Beamodel


----------



## SuchaLady

sunnieb said:


> So gorgeous!



Thank you!  Its the devil to wash if there are any volunteers that want to help out there


----------



## SuchaLady

@Beamodel I know you said you would return to relaxed hair but what finalized the decision for you? Were you wearing it mainly heat straightened?


----------



## Beamodel

Thanks @Aggie 

@SuchaLady 
Yes I wore my hair straight 100% of the time. I felt as though the heating utincils was damaging my hair way too much plus I was getting tired of my hair puffing up after I've pressed my hair to the gawds lol 

I don't regret my decision at all either.


----------



## Guinan

Question Ladies.

I really want to relax my hair this month, but I have color on my natural hair. I last colored my hair two months ago; color red. I also cut the majority of the blonde highlights. Do you think it will be ok to relax my hair? I planned on using Linage Texturizer. My hair dresser suggested I wait a yr to relax, but if I couldn't, she suggested that I get a keratin treatment. The keratin treatment is 300, so that's out of the question. I figured if my hair can sustain a keratin treatment then it can sustain a relaxer.

Also, I have never down a self-relaxer on virgin hair. But I have done self-relaxers. Should I go to the salon or do it myself?

@shortdub78 , did you relax on colored natural hair? I thought I remember reading that you did; if so, any damage?


----------



## Evolving78

Guinan said:


> Question Ladies.
> 
> I really want to relax my hair this month, but I have color on my natural hair. I last colored my hair two months ago; color red. I also cut the majority of the blonde highlights. Do you think it will be ok to relax my hair? I planned on using Linage Texturizer. My hair dresser suggested I wait a yr to relax, but if I couldn't, she suggested that I get a keratin treatment. The keratin treatment is 300, so that's out of the question. I figured if my hair can sustain a keratin treatment then it can sustain a relaxer.
> 
> Also, I have never down a self-relaxer on virgin hair. But I have done self-relaxers. Should I go to the salon or do it myself?
> 
> @shortdub78 , did you relax on colored natural hair? I thought I remember reading that you did; if so, any damage?


Yes I did relax on colored natural hair. I had no ill effects from it. My hair was bleached as well. A keratin treatment is expensive and you have to wait for that to grow out too.  I used No lye to do a virgin relaxer. I knew it would get my hair straighter than using a lye relaxer. The thing with a virgin is you have to start on the mid shaft of your hair strands, your ends, then your roots. Your roots will process faster. You can smooth the entire strand to get the results you want. You don't want a lot of product build up on your hair too. And base the heck out of your scalp.

Personally, I have no problem doing anything on my own when it comes to my hair, unless I'm getting a hair cut. In the last 10 years, I have been to a stylist 7 times. I have been to the barber several times. 

Get you some French Perm Stablizer plus


----------



## Guinan

I went back to my old posts on my former relaxer routine. I plan on purchasing my relaxer tomorrow. I will be using Linage texturizer; lye. I also need to stop by sally's to get aphogee 2min conditioner. I'm also going to buy the linage neutralizing conditioner and the mizani neutralizing shampoo.

The game plan:
I am going to wash, DC and blow dry my hair today. Tomorrow I will flat iron. I did a protein treatment two weeks ago. I will relax the following week.

Relaxer routine:
-Relax
-thoroughly rinse
-Aphogee 2min conditioner
-Linage neutralizing conditioner
-Mizani neutralizing shampoo


I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo excited!!!!! I will post pics in the reveal when I am done.


----------



## Evolving78

Guinan said:


> I went back to my old posts on my former relaxer routine. I plan on purchasing my relaxer tomorrow. I will be using Linage texturizer; lye. I also need to stop by sally's to get aphogee 2min conditioner. I'm also going to buy the linage neutralizing conditioner and the mizani neutralizing shampoo.
> 
> The game plan:
> I am going to wash, DC and blow dry my hair today. Tomorrow I will flat iron. I did a protein treatment two weeks ago. I will relax the following week.
> 
> Relaxer routine:
> -Relax
> -thoroughly rinse
> -Aphogee 2min conditioner
> -Linage neutralizing conditioner
> -Mizani neutralizing shampoo
> 
> 
> I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo excited!!!!! I will post pics in the reveal when I am done.


This sounds like a great plan!


----------



## Evolving78

I used a Pantene product on my hair and it worked out nicely! I normally don't use creamy-leave-ins on wet hair, but it helped with detangling and made my hair feel soft. I'm still blow drying my hair. I normally use my CON Argan oil spray, but it is full of protein. Im trying to balance out my hair now. The Pantene Gold doesn't have protein in it. 
Being lazy, trying to stretch this relaxer a bit. I will pin my hair up and keep it moving.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

shortdub78 said:


> I used a Pantene product on my hair and it worked out nicely! I normally don't use creamy-leave-ins on wet hair, but it helped with detangling and made my hair feel soft. I'm still blow drying my hair. I normally use my CON Argan oil spray, but it is full of protein. Im trying to balance out my hair now. The Pantene Gold doesn't have protein in it.
> Being lazy, trying to stretch this relaxer a bit. I will pin my hair up and keep it moving.



What Pantene product did you use? Was it apart of the Gold collection?


----------



## Evolving78

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> What Pantene product did you use? Was it apart of the Gold collection?


I used the detangling milk. It worked very well.


----------



## quirkydimples

I'm trying to pick up my running before work in the morning. I get up between 5 and 5:30 and have to be out of the house with my son by 7:15. This morning, I ran then co-washed, blew dry and flat ironed (when my relaxer is fresh, I just blow dry, no flat iron). I think this is going to be my thing although I'm considering having my stylist cornrow my hair and wiggling it. The first photo is today and the second is when it's curled under. The last two are just blown dry and wrapped.

Update:  I forgot to mention that I sweat like a morbidly obese man, so my hair has to be at least cowashed after a cardio workout. When I wear bandana during a workout, I can wring out a stream of sweat when I'm done.


----------



## LushLox

@quirkydimples lovely pictures your hair looks gorgeous 

Was just thinking that we need more pics in here


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> @quirkydimples lovely pictures your hair looks gorgeous
> 
> Was just thinking that we need more pics in here


Yes! Her hair is lovely!


----------



## Evolving78

I'm laying off the direct heat for a bit. Once my new growth starts acting up, I will blow dry. I don't have issues with heat, it's just I will want to wear my hair down, and it's too hot and muggy right now. I will have my hair pinned up.


----------



## quirkydimples

shortdub78 said:


> I'm laying off the direct heat for a bit. Once my new growth starts acting up, I will blow dry. I don't have issues with heat, it's just I will want to wear my hair down, and it's too hot and muggy right now. I will have my hair pinned up.


I can't _wait_ until I can pin my hair up!


----------



## Evolving78

quirkydimples said:


> I can't _wait_ until I can pin my hair up!


Enjoy that cut! It will grow back before you know it! You have an instant hairstyle!


----------



## 11228

To those of you who use  French Perm Stablizer, how do you incorporate it into your regime and what are the benefits of using it?


----------



## MileHighDiva




----------



## Evolving78

11228 said:


> To those of you who use  French Perm Stablizer, how do you incorporate it into your regime and what are the benefits of using it?


I use it after I neutralize. It makes my hair smooth and tangle free.


----------



## 11228

MileHighDiva said:


>



I'm glad you posted this video. I've tentatively  decided to blow dry my hair more often than I used to. I rarely did since I started taking care of my hair myself but I had too much "sticked" hairs even with the relaxer and they result in tangles.   

I bought this hair straightener brush that has been a life saver


----------



## 11228

shortdub78 said:


> I use it after I neutralize. It makes my hair smooth and tangle free.




You use it only after relaxer? I thought it could be used more often?


----------



## Evolving78

11228 said:


> You use it only after relaxer? I thought it could be used more often?


Yes it can, but I haven't tried it on myself for anything else. I keep forgetting.


----------



## LushLox

I was blow drying my hair every week without much problem. The only reason why I've stopped is cause I've gone back to rollersetting. I'm not as scared of heat as I used to be.

The key for me is to inject as much moisture as possible into the hair before using direct heat. Because direct heat just depletes the hair of moisture. Whenever I flat iron (and I don't do it much these days) I DC overnight. This makes a noticeable difference to the outcome.

But like all nice things, everything in moderation.


----------



## MzSwift

11228 said:


> I'm glad you posted this video. I've tentatively  decided to blow dry my hair more often than I used to. I rarely did since I started taking care of my hair myself but I had too much "sticked" hairs even with the relaxer and they result in tangles.
> 
> I bought this hair straightener brush that has been a life saver




Something must be in the air because I've been thinking the same.  I'm going to try to reincorporate a weekly hair day where I wash, DC and blow dry.  We're in the process of moving and the new house has a much bigger bathroom so I think that's inspired me to spend more time in there doing my hair. Lol.  I've never had long, relaxed hair but I remember back in school, the girls who did also went to shop every week for a wash, DC and flat iron.  They would just wrap it.

Oh, and I will definitely get back into taking hair pix too. They helped me so much when I needed to evaluate whether or not my hair practices were effective.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I was blow drying my hair every week without much problem. The only reason why I've stopped is cause I've gone back to rollersetting. I'm not as scared of heat as I used to be.
> 
> The key for me is to inject as much moisture as possible into the hair before using direct heat. Because direct heat just depletes the hair of moisture. Whenever I flat iron (and I don't do it much these days) I DC overnight. This makes a noticeable difference to the outcome.
> 
> But like all nice things, everything in moderation.


I agree. People got too carried away with that flat iron. They were using it daily, on dirty hair, and not many people were deep conditioning.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'm gonna sound like a "me too" but I was just saying I'm gonna start blowdrying too  My reasons are: my hair breaks less when straightened; almost no hair at all, I can moisturize more easily, and I can get blowdried hair to last two weeks whereas airdried is 7 days tops.


----------



## Britt

MileHighDiva said:


>


She's always had gorgeous hair. I remember her from back in the day on this forum. Natural or relaxed she has such pretty hair.


----------



## quirkydimples

MileHighDiva said:


>


Awww...I used to put my hair in three Bantu knots at night, too...when I had hair. I'd just undo them in the morning and keep it moving.


----------



## MzSwift

@quirkydimples 

Pretty!!


----------



## Evolving78

@quirkydimples 
Very nice!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@quirkydimples Hellooooo, Nurse!


----------



## Britt

I think I'll be joining you guys on this side before summer is out. For now, I'm gonna rock out with braids for a little while. This is something I've been thinking about for a while.  My hairdresser was telling me she would put Olaplex in the relaxer as well to help protect my hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Britt said:


> I think I'll be joining you guys on this side before summer is out. For now, I'm gonna rock out with braids for a little while. This is something I've been thinking about for a while.  My hairdresser was telling me she would put Olaplex in the relaxer as well to help protect my hair.


There's always room for you. If you don't like it, you can always transition back


----------



## Britt

Do you guys have YouTubers you enjoy watching?


----------



## MzSwift

Britt said:


> Do you guys have YouTubers you enjoy watching?



I mainly watch prettywitty77 because she has the texture/thickness I want for texlaxing.

I also like TheTabbi1 because she is low density, like how I feel my hair will look if it hits HL

GL to you!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Britt said:


> Do you guys have YouTubers you enjoy watching?


What @MzSwift said. I watch both of those YouTubers. It's kinda hard to find some relaxed hair YouTubers cause everyone is going natural


----------



## Evolving78

Britt said:


> Do you guys have YouTubers you enjoy watching?


I watch a few ladies. They have very sweet yt personalities and their channels stay focused on haircare. I will edit and post the names later.


----------



## LushLox

I like watching YT videos like most but what I don't like are those who talk for ten minutes before getting to the main point.

I find I don't have much patience for this.


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> I like watching YT videos like most but what I don't like are those who talk for ten minutes before getting to the main point.
> 
> I find I don't have much patience for this.



Lol, so true!

I might be the only weirdo who watches the videos on mute.  I'm watching for the technique or the process since I'm not looking for product or tool recommendations.  Sometimes their voices or dialects surprise me when I finally have to listen.


----------



## Britt

MzSwift said:


> Lol, so true!
> 
> I might be the only weirdo who watches the videos on mute.  I'm watching for the technique or the process since I'm not looking for product or tool recommendations.  Sometimes their voices or dialects surprise me when I finally have to listen.


LOL! i feel you, I get irritated incredibly easily with YouTubers. I hate excessive talking, primping, corniness and all that in a video. Prettywitty has gorg hair but I don't see that as a realistic goal for myself lol. I remember watching a few of her videos before I went natural.


----------



## Guinan

My relaxer and my Mizani neutralizing shampoo came yesterday!!!! I'm just waiting on the neutralizing conditioner. If it comes today, I will relax today. I'm going to stop by sally's and pick up the aphogee.

I have been watching relaxed/texlaxed hair utube videos for a couple of days; so I'm ready


----------



## LushLox

@Guinan is this your first time self relaxing?


----------



## Guinan

LushLox said:


> @Guinan is this your first time self relaxing?



No, prior to me going natural I used to self-relax. This will be my 1st time doing a relaxer to virgin hair.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

My relaxer showed up sometime yesterday,  but I didn't see it until I was leaving out for work. I came straight in this morning and relaxed my virgin hair. I love the results so far I'm so glad to be back on this side of town lol! I used the Linange relaxer line. It reminds me of the Vitale I use to use before I went natural. The smell and results. My hair came out straighter than I thought but my hair always did take well to relaxers. It was even coated in coconut oil. But it still has just a slight amount of texture there. I just need to get a new set of rollers, so I can start roller setting, YAAAAS!


----------



## Guinan

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> My relaxer showed up sometime yesterday,  but I didn't see it until I was leaving out for work. I came straight in this morning and relaxed my virgin hair. I love the results so far I'm so glad to be back on this side of town lol! I used the Linange relaxer line. It reminds me of the Vitale I use to use before I went natural. The smell and results. My hair came out straighter than I thought but my hair always did take well to relaxers. It was even coated in coconut oil. But it still has just a slight amount of texture there. I just need to get a new set of rollers, so I can start roller setting, YAAAAS!



Linange is my relaxer brand too! How long did you leave it on your hair? I figured it will take me 10mins for the application and then I will spend another 10mins smoothing. I don't mind my hair coming out too straight.


----------



## moneychaser

Britt said:


> Do you guys have YouTubers you enjoy watching?



https://www.youtube.com/user/HealthyHairMisson/videos

https://www.instagram.com/hairbymnm/


----------



## quirkydimples

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I used the Linange relaxer line.


That's  what I use and I love it!


----------



## 11228

quirkydimples said:


> That's  what I use and I love it!



Same. 

It is the only lye I can afford


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Like 20 minutes 





Guinan said:


> Linange is my relaxer brand too! How long did you leave it on your hair? I figured it will take me 10mins for the application and then I will spend another 10mins smoothing. I don't mind my hair coming out too straight.


----------



## Guinan

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Like 20 minutes



Your hair looks thick, how many jars did you use?

I only purchased one jar. Hopefully its enough. I have thick hair.


----------



## MzSwift

@Guinan 

GL! I hope you have enough!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Crap, my head is so sweaty and itchy. Hopefully Monday night I can relax my hair or it's back to buns. I'm over trying to do "special" stuff myself right now. I'm so glad I have a kit of Vitale. All I need now is more Aphoghee protein. I'm thinking about wearing my hair straight all the time unless it's in a bun.


----------



## Evolving78

Britt said:


> LOL! i feel you, I get irritated incredibly easily with YouTubers. I hate excessive talking, primping, corniness and all that in a video. Prettywitty has gorg hair but I don't see that as a realistic goal for myself lol. I remember watching a few of her videos before I went natural.


I don't care for her anymore. She used to be more humble and warm. She comes off smug now.


----------



## SuchaLady

I was gonna rollerset because it's too hot to blowdry my hair but I feel like the reverse of that sentence is true too. I might blowdry today, then again on the 4th of July, then not anymore until Christmas. 

I just said was gonna blowdry regularly a couple posts ago but it's waaaaay too hot right now. It's a waste of time and heat. I don't really want to tonight either for the same reasons but I have church in the morning. I'll probably perm rod my way through summer and what should be fall even though it'll still be hot


----------



## Britt

shortdub78 said:


> I don't care for her anymore. She used to be more humble and warm. She comes off smug now.


oh that sucks to hear! I haven't watched her in ages, when I watched her she had a sweetness to her.


----------



## Britt

moneychaser said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/HealthyHairMisson/videos
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/hairbymnm/


my goodness that youtuber has gorg hair. 
I follow this person on IG and she has gorg hair as well.


----------



## quirkydimples

I'm going to Mexico soon and am trying to decide what to do with my hair (short bob). Do I get cornrows...that will be taken out _immediately_ when I get back. Or do I just deal with my hair while I'm there?


----------



## MzSwift

quirkydimples said:


> I'm going to Mexico soon and am trying to decide what to do with my hair (short bob). Do I get cornrows...that will be taken out _immediately_ when I get back. Or do I just deal with my hair while I'm there?



Do you have any texture left in your hair?  I'm thinking Mexico is a good place to do WNGs.  Or get the standard vacay hair -- box braid extensions! LoL


----------



## quirkydimples

MzSwift said:


> Do you have any texture left in your hair?  I'm thinking Mexico is a good place to do WNGs.  Or get the standard vacay hair -- box braid extensions! LoL


I have some, but I have never done wng and don't want to look too crazy on vacation. Would I just need some conditioner or do I also need mousse or gel?


----------



## MzSwift

quirkydimples said:


> I have some, but I have never done wng and don't want to look too crazy on vacation. Would I just need some conditioner or do I also need mousse or gel?



Maybe do a few practice runs before you leave.  I used to only use conditioner when my hair was shorter.  But a little gel and some bobby pins will do you good to make it cute.  You can pin it up, or pin it to one side, or pin the top back.  I used to use a headband sometimes too.


----------



## quirkydimples

MzSwift said:


> Maybe do a few practice runs before you leave.  I used to only use conditioner when my hair was shorter.  But a little gel and some bobby pins will do you good to make it cute.  You can pin it up, or pin it to one side, or pin the top back.  I used to use a headband sometimes too.


I'm hair lazy. I'm getting cornrows in a couple of hours.


----------



## Guinan

I was natural for almost 3yrs. Just relaxed yesterday with linage. I'm going to flat iron it today. One jar of relaxer was enough for my hair. It took me about 25mins to relaxed my hair.

1st couple of pics are of my natural hair and then the last couple of pics are after the relaxer. I'll add more pics once I straighten my hair.


----------



## quirkydimples

Guinan said:


> I was natural for almost 3yrs. Just relaxed yesterday with linage. I'm going to flat iron it today. One jar of relaxer was enough for my hair. It took me about 25mins to relaxed my hair.
> 
> 1st couple of pics are of my natural hair and then the last couple of pics are after the relaxer. I'll add more pics once I straighten my hair.


What made you relax?


----------



## Guinan

Just finished straightening. I used sleek matrix as my heat protectant.


----------



## Guinan

quirkydimples said:


> What made you relax?



I just wanted to. I missed being relaxed.


----------



## nycutiepie

Guinan said:


> I just wanted to. I missed being relaxed.


This is me right now.  I've been natural for a couple years and wigged it at first.  I started wearing my natural hair out about 8 months ago and I miss straight hair.

This natural life is not all I envisioned it to be.


----------



## beloved1bx

Guinan said:


> Just finished straightening. I used sleek matrix as my heat protectant.


Your hair is so shiny and full. Love the color too. 
All you newly relaxed heads are putting me to shame. I'm side-eyeing this mop on the top of my head like 'why can't you get it together?'


----------



## Evolving78

Guinan said:


> Just finished straightening. I used sleek matrix as my heat protectant.


Lovely!


----------



## Evolving78

I won't be counting weeks until my next touchup. I plan on relaxing the  end of Aug. that will put me at 10 weeks. 
I picked up the wrong strength of relaxer box twice. I don't know why I didn't look. I was in such a rush. I got Course. I have fine hair, but my hair can be somewhat resistant. My hair is doing fine though. I'm going back to lye though. The last time I grew my hair out, I used lye relaxers.


----------



## quirkydimples

The woman who did my cornrows soaked the hair in apple cider vinegar and water, so @Black Ambrosia  hopefully I won't be clawing at my scalp. I think they came out fine; good vacation hair.

Excuse my shiny face in the pics...


----------



## movingforward

I am so ready for it starts up and it's only been seven weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

@shortdub78 I don't count weeks like I used to.  I've just decided to relax when I can't take it anymore.  That usually will put me around 14-18 weeks post.

Relaxed bone-skrait Sunday night and I'm loving it!


----------



## 11228

quirkydimples said:


> The woman who did my cornrows soaked the hair in apple cider vinegar and water, so @Black Ambrosia  hopefully I won't be clawing at my scalp. I think they came out fine; good vacation hair.
> 
> Excuse my shiny face in the pics...



Looks so neat!


----------



## quirkydimples

11228 said:


> Looks so neat!


I'm so happy I can spend the next five days enjoying the beach and not thinking one bit about my hair.


----------



## sunnieb

@quirkydimples love your hair!

Nice to be able to enjoy vacationing and not worrying about what your hair is doing.


----------



## LushLox

Quirky your hair looks gorgeous, you'll look great on the beach 

Guinan your hair looks great, nice and thick. Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## LushLox

My hair feels great at the moment the ends feel nice and full and hair generally feels thick. Just hope I can maintain it for the duration of this stretch.

It's so hot that I'm having to wash my hair more. Just so my scalp can feel normal.


----------



## MzSwift

@Guinan 
Your relaxer turned out very well. Pretty color!

@quirkydimples 

Love the cornrows!! Have fun on your trip!


Interesting, I just did the same thing.  I put an ACV rinse on my hair then used my regular products to cornrow. I'm moving in two days and didn't want to pack  it up or throw it out. No itchiness so far.


----------



## Evolving78

I decided, I'm going back to washing and conditioning while in the shower. It worked pretty well for me before. Meaning right after I shampoo, I apply conditioner in the shower/with a cap, allow it to sit while I wash up, scrub, shave, etc, then rinse. This way the steam will help too. This way, I'm not getting in and out, not having to get under the dryer, and not risking over moisturized hair. 

I still haven't purchased the macadamia oil line yet, but I do have the conditioning packs. 

The only hair purchase I'm going to make next month is the Kiss handless dryer. For my next relaxer, I'm gonna get the Babyliss digital flat iron. 

I don't plan out wearing my hair out until my next relaxer.


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> I don't plan out wearing my hair out until my next relaxer.



This is what I'm doing!. I'm doing a personal challenge to get my hair back to where I want it. If I end up wearing it out in between PS styles, I'm going to keep it flat ironed.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> This is what I'm doing!. I'm doing a personal challenge to get my hair back to where I want it. If I end up wearing it out in between PS styles, I'm going to keep it flat ironed.


I'm on a trying not to spend money challenge. I wanna up my styling tools game, but I gotta focus on other expenses. So I am going to try  to stretch my relaxer for 14-16 weeks total.

I will still wash my hair 2x a week. I will cowash one day, then shampoo the next day. I will deep condition 2x week. I will detangle and allow my hair to airdry. I will use my hair clip, or my spin pins to pin my hair up, then wear a turban. 
I will moisturize and seal daily. 
Do you know of a Moisturizing spray with no protein and no glycerin?


----------



## LushLox

For those who stretch 10+ weeks, what strategies do you use to manage the two different textures?

I just have a few questions, please answer if you can:-

*Do you moisturise daily/twice daily or less?*

*What moisturiser do you use, do you use the same one throughout the duration of your stretch or do you need to use different products the deeper you go?*

*Do you co-wash, and if so how often?

Do you prepoo if so what with?*

*How often do you condition, do you do it with heat or without heat and for how long?*

*When deep in a stretch how do you style your hair*

*How do you dry your hair after washing?*

Sorry for all of the questions I just think it’ll be useful for us all (read me) lol.


To answer my own questions:-

*Do you moisturise daily/twice daily or less / more?*

I moisturise in the evenings mainly. If I’m bunning I will probably use a bit more product in the morning

*What moisturiser do you use, do you use the same one throughout the duration of your stretch or do you need to use different products the deeper you go.*

Between 0-8 weeks I only need a light moisturiser, I use NTM Silk Touch Leave In and seal with whatever oil is to hand.

8 weeks + I part my hair into 4 sections and use a spray leave in on the roots, currently enjoying SachaJuan and Mahogany Naturals leave in but any good spray moisturiser is fine

On the lengths I’ll use Anita Grant’s Double Cream or Mahogany Naturals leave in

*When deep in a stretch how do you style your hair *

I normally use satin rollers or flexi rods for some waves then pull my hair into a loose bun, with the ends tucked in bar a few tendrils. I can more or less get away with this for the whole of my stretch if I wanted to. However some days I don’t sleep in the rollers then I’ll just wear a simple bun and sometimes I'll wear it down just for variety but not often

*How do you dry your hair after washing?*

Rollersetting or if I have no other option, blow dry.

*Do you co-wash, and if so how often*

No not really, I’ve been shampooing my hair twice a week which I don’t have a problem with

*Do you pre poo and if so what with?*

I rotate between the following:-
Darshana oil
Kerastase Premier Soin
Philip Kingsley Elasticizer

Bar the Kerastase product I either prepoo all day or overnight

*How often do you condition, do you do it with heat or without heat and for how long?*

Minimum once a week, and I do need to do it this often otherwise my hair is too dry in between washes. I will normally use heat for 30 minutes then another 30/45 minutes without heat.


*Any other tips/suggestions*

Yes I wash my hair in two sections when I’m 8/10 + weeks post.

I have a spray moisturiser bottle at work which I mist now and again as needed

I use a mid strength protein treatment every two weeks


Thanks ladies!


----------



## Nina_S

Guinan said:


> Just finished straightening. I used sleek matrix as my heat protectant.


@Guinan I love the color!  Shrinkage is real.


----------



## Nina_S

quirkydimples said:


> The woman who did my cornrows soaked the hair in apple cider vinegar and water, so @Black Ambrosia  hopefully I won't be clawing at my scalp. I think they came out fine; good vacation hair.
> 
> Excuse my shiny face in the pics...


@quirkydimples  Your cornrows look great!  Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## quirkydimples

The cornrows were perfect for the vacation aside from having them drip after being in the ocean or the pool...or while coloring. 

I think I may have gotten sunburn on my scalp though, so I'll probably take them out today to wash and deep condition my hair.


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> I'm on a trying not to spend money challenge. I wanna up my styling tools game, but I gotta focus on other expenses. So I am going to try  to stretch my relaxer for 14-16 weeks total.
> 
> I will still wash my hair 2x a week. I will cowash one day, then shampoo the next day. I will deep condition 2x week. I will detangle and allow my hair to airdry. I will use my hair clip, or my spin pins to pin my hair up, then wear a turban.
> I will moisturize and seal daily.
> Do you know of a Moisturizing spray with no protein and no glycerin?



I make my own moisturizing spray mix using water, condish and a few drops of oil. Me and glycerin ain't never been friends. Lol. It's so hard to find something with no protein or glycerin  so I  had to make my own.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> I make my own moisturizing spray mix using water, condish and a few drops of oil. Me and glycerin ain't never been friends. Lol. It's so hard to find something with no protein or glycerin  so I  had to make my own.


What conditioner do you use?


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> What conditioner do you use?



I use either Garnier Triple Nutrition or Suave Tropical Coconut. But for me, it's  mainly the water I rely on to moisturize my hair. Like you, my hair loves  water multiple times per week. So my mix is usually about 80% water, 20% condish and just few squirts of EVOO or grapeseed oil.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> I use either Garnier Triple Nutrition or Suave Tropical Coconut. But for me, it's  mainly the water I rely on to moisturize my hair. Like you, my hair loves  water multiple times per week. So my mix is usually about 80% water, 20% condish and just few squirts of EVOO or grapeseed oil.


I just used an old Shea moisture bottle and mixed my leave-in with water and pumpkin seed oil. I love that bottle, since it actually is a true mist. I sealed with grapeseed oil. I can use this throughout the day, since it sprays out so lightly.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Hey ladies, I was watching a YouTube video and I thought I'd asked what do you do daily (or even weekly) to your relaxed hair (freshly relaxed and deep in a stretch) when it's really hot?


----------



## SuchaLady

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Hey ladies, I was watching a YouTube video and I thought I'd asked what do you do daily (or even weekly) to your relaxed hair (freshly relaxed and deep in a stretch) when it's really hot?



Wash it once a week and put it in a ponytail. Nothing else. Curly hair is very cool as well if you can manage to dry it when it's hot.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SuchaLady said:


> Wash it once a week and put it in a ponytail. Nothing else. Curly hair is very cool as well if you can manage to dry it when it's hot.


Thanks for answering!

Do you change the position of your ponytail?


----------



## 11228

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Hey ladies, I was watching a YouTube video and I thought I'd asked what do you do daily (or even weekly) to your relaxed hair (freshly relaxed and deep in a stretch) when it's really hot?



The first 3 weeks or so after a fresh relaxer, I wash once a week and air dry. I put it in a ponytail or a bun. If I wear it out, it is only for a few hours a day.

Mid stretch, I wash once a week and have no incorporated blow drying. I don't feel the need when the relaxer is fresh. Styling options is the same as above, buns and ponytails 

Towards the end of my stretch. Same as routine as mid stretch except I braid my hair instead. The braids last anywhere between two to three weeks.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@11228 Thanks for answering!


----------



## 11228

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @11228 Thanks for answering!



You'er welcome.

Keep in mind that this routine is not set in stone. I might co-wash during the week if I feel sweaty or have a few hours to kill etc


----------



## Guinan

I slightly messed up my hair I tried to cut my own hair into a layered bob and it didn't come out  too well. Prior to the cut it was alittle past SL. Now I have various pieces at CBL and EL. I had wanted to do one more drastic cut before I decided to grow out my hair. I may go to the salon and have them fix it and dye it. It's not too noticeable.

I haven't washed my hair since I relaxed. I think I may wash my hair today. Since my hair is short, I'm not too sure how I want to style my hair. I hate to wash my hair b/c my hair is still fairly straight, soft and manageable. I'm thinking I'll wear it curly.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Guinan see that's why I'm scared to even trim my ends 

Sorry that happened to you though  *big hug*


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Hey ladies, I was watching a YouTube video and I thought I'd asked what do you do daily (or even weekly) to your relaxed hair (freshly relaxed and deep in a stretch) when it's really hot?


I put it on a bun, ponytail using a banana clip, use spin pins, or scrunchies too. I use headbands for my sides, or barrette clips to pin the sides down. If I really don't wanna be bothered, I wear a turban with some cute earrings. If I wanna be jazzy, I will just pin my hair down and wear my wig. I wash my hair twice a week. I just started using Creme Of Nature Argan oil cowash, so I will use that one wash, then the next wash, I will use shampoo. 
I don't really comb through, or brush through my hair. I only comb my hair on wash day. I use the side of the comb or brush to smooth the hair a bit. I think doing that saves my hair from a lot of breakage.


----------



## LushLox

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Hey ladies, I was watching a YouTube video and I thought I'd asked what do you do daily (or even weekly) to your relaxed hair (freshly relaxed and deep in a stretch) when it's really hot?



My hair is in some sort of wavy/curly style like 98% of the time. I will normally roller set at the weekend then pin curl during the week. I take the curls down and pull it to the side and will sometimes add a little flower. Or I will wear as a pony/bun and I wear it down now and again as I like to let my hair breathe.

I try not to pull to tight on the hair because it just results in hairline damage.

  [


----------



## LushLox

Guinan said:


> I slightly messed up my hair I tried to cut my own hair into a layered bob and it didn't come out  too well. Prior to the cut it was alittle past SL. Now I have various pieces at CBL and EL. I had wanted to do one more drastic cut before I decided to grow out my hair. I may go to the salon and have them fix it and dye it. It's not too noticeable.
> 
> I haven't washed my hair since I relaxed. I think I may wash my hair today. Since my hair is short, I'm not too sure how I want to style my hair. I hate to wash my hair b/c my hair is still fairly straight, soft and manageable. I'm thinking I'll wear it curly.


----------



## Britt

Hi ladies! I think I'm going to bite the bullet and relax soon.  From what I've been reading in this thread it seems Affirm fiberguard is the way to go? I remember that being a really good relaxer back in the day.  My stylists uses Mizani butter blends though.  I hope that goes well.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@shortdub78 and @LushLox 
Thanks for answering!


----------



## SuchaLady

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Thanks for answering!
> 
> Do you change the position of your ponytail?



I do. Not nearly as often as I should but yes. I do side ponytails, middle of my head, low buns, off center. Keep up with your protein and reconstructor. When I didn't use it I got those indentations you hear about.


----------



## SuchaLady

I keep thinking about cutting off all my hair. I have never had short hair and don't really think I'd like it. But it seems to come with a liberation I think I'd enjoy. I'm not gonna do it though


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Hey ladies, I was watching a YouTube video and I thought I'd asked what do you do daily (or even weekly) to your relaxed hair (freshly relaxed and deep in a stretch) when it's really hot?



Stay on top of weekly clarifying, shampoo, and dc.  Also weekly cowash with WEN.

Daily style is a simple ponytail with a flexi-8 clip, half up / half down with a small clip, or bun.

Temps get up to 113 degrees here on our hottest days.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@sunnieb Whew, 113 degrees? I'd be ready to chop all my hair off 

That's my problem, I don't keep up with the weekly stuff cause I have "protective styles." I might need to go in the opposite direction and become more hands on.

Thanks for answering!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SuchaLady said:


> I do. Not nearly as often as I should but yes. I do side ponytails, middle of my head, low buns, off center. Keep up with your protein and reconstructor. When I didn't use it I got those indentations you hear about.


I'm definitely gonna become more hands on as far as my hair is concerned. I think I get too lazy when I do "protective styles." If I do one, it's gonna be something that lasts a week.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> My hair is in some sort of wavy/curly style like 98% of the time. I will normally roller set at the weekend then pin curl during the week. I take the curls down and pull it to the side and will sometimes add a little flower. Or I will wear as a pony/bun and I wear it down now and again as I like to let my hair breathe.
> 
> I try not to pull to tight on the hair because it just results in hairline damage.
> 
> View attachment 404109 View attachment 404111 [


This is what got me to BSL before. I haven't been rollersetting, since I'm working on my crown area. I will be back to setting by the winter. I don't pull tight either.


----------



## Evolving78

I really want a Moisturizing spray that is light, no protein, and not glycerin based that I don't have to mix up myself.


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> I really want a Moisturizing spray that is light, no protein, and not glycerin based that I don't have to mix up myself.



Me too!

I used to make my own moisturizing spray when I first joined here.

Would love something ready-made!


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> Me too!
> 
> I used to make my own moisturizing spray when I first joined here.
> 
> Would love something ready-made!


I used a braid spray yesterday, then applied grapeseed oil. No dry crunchy feeling. I'm gonna try it again. Supergirl had a wonderful spray that she had to discontinue from her Silk Dreams line. I miss that spray.


----------



## Britt

Do u guys use a heavy heavy protein the week after relaxing? I have some DRC.


----------



## Evolving78

Britt said:


> Do u guys use a heavy heavy protein the week after relaxing? I have some DRC.


I haven't used a heavy protein treatment since my disaster years ago. 
I guess I use medium, since some people use it more frequently than I would.


----------



## Guinan

Britt said:


> Do u guys use a heavy heavy protein the week after relaxing? I have some DRC.


 
I don't plan on using a heavy protein. I'm going to use the 2min aphogee. If you used a protein at the time of the relaxer and a week or two prior to relaxer; you shouldn't need a heavy protein after relaxing. I used the aphogee 2min after I rinsed out the relaxer and prior to neutralizing.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Britt said:


> Do u guys use a heavy heavy protein the week after relaxing? I have some DRC.


I do. I also use Aphogeee 2 min after the rinse but before the neutralizing step.


----------



## LushLox

Britt said:


> Do u guys use a heavy heavy protein the week after relaxing? I have some DRC.



I think if you keep on top of mid proteins you shouldn't really need a heavy protein even pre or post relaxer. I would only use heavy proteins in an emergency breakage situation.


----------



## Royalq

I'm strongly considering relaxing my natural hair. But I'm curious about how to go about it. I've been natural for 6 years but I used to let the Dominicans relax my hair. They over lapped too much and my hair was thin. If possible I would like to self relax. I want to keep it thick and a bit textured. But my hair is so kinky I don't think I'll be able to cut through and apply quick enough for my whole head to process correctly. I wa 's thinking of blow drying my hair then relaxing it but is that too much manipulation? Any tips?


----------



## Evolving78

Royalq said:


> I'm strongly considering relaxing my natural hair. But I'm curious about how to go about it. I've been natural for 6 years but I used to let the Dominicans relax my hair. They over lapped too much and my hair was thin. If possible I would like to self relax. I want to keep it thick and a bit textured. But my hair is so kinky I don't think I'll be able to cut through and apply quick enough for my whole head to process correctly. I wa 's thinking of blow drying my hair then relaxing it but is that too much manipulation? Any tips?


Blow drying would be good.


----------



## Royalq

Britt said:


> Hi ladies! I think I'm going to bite the bullet and relax soon.  From what I've been reading in this thread it seems Affirm fiberguard is the way to go? I remember that being a really good relaxer back in the day.  My stylists uses Mizani butter blends though.  I hope that goes well.


Are you going from natural to relaxed?


----------



## Royalq

shortdub78 said:


> Blow drying would be good.


Okay. I was think of blow drying a week before. I remember that washing the hair to close to a relaxer can result in burns. I'm going to have to watch a lot of self relaxer videos.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Royalq I do my relaxer in half (left or right side first, then the opposite side next). Takes the pressure off having to beat the clock. Also since you're going from natural to relaxed 1. Buy at least 2 relaxers, maybe 3 so you don't run the risk of running out at a bad time. 2. comb the entire hair strand so your hair would be somewhat uniform. Also, if you want some type of texture left, add some oil to your relaxer. It'll slow the process down.


----------



## Royalq

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Royalq I do my relaxer in half (left or right side first, then the opposite side next). Takes the pressure off having to beat the clock. Also since you're going from natural to relaxed 1. Buy at least 2 relaxers, maybe 3 so you don't run the risk of running out at a bad time. 2. comb the entire hair strand so your hair would be somewhat uniform. Also, if you want some type of texture left, add some oil to your relaxer. It'll slow the process down.


Thank you thank you! I heard of the half and half method but would that cause a problem with the scalp that's in the middle? It's going to touch the relaxer twice wouldn't it? And what do you mean comb the strand? Comb it while the relaxer is in it to help straighten it?


----------



## Britt

Royalq said:


> Are you going from natural to relaxed?


Yep!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Royalq said:


> Thank you thank you! I heard of the half and half method but would that cause a problem with the scalp that's in the middle? It's going to touch the relaxer twice wouldn't it? And what do you mean comb the strand? Comb it while the relaxer is in it to help straighten it?


No problem. I look in the mirror to see placement of the relaxer in the middle. I use an application brush to apply so I can be intentional on where I place the relaxer. And yes comb the strand because you're doing a virgin relaxer and not a touch up. Do some strand tests (I actually cut little pieces from my head to do this, but you don't have to) to see how you wanna straighten your hair. Think of the strand test as a test run.


----------



## Evolving78

Royalq said:


> Thank you thank you! I heard of the half and half method but would that cause a problem with the scalp that's in the middle? It's going to touch the relaxer twice wouldn't it? And what do you mean comb the strand? Comb it while the relaxer is in it to help straighten it?


Don't start at the roots. Start at the shaft the roots will process faster.


----------



## Royalq

shortdub78 said:


> Don't start at the roots. Start at the shaft the roots will process faster.


Oh wow I didn't know that. So you only start at the roots when retouching but not for virgin application. Got it. So should I start like1-1.5 inches away from the root?


----------



## 11228

Britt said:


> Do u guys use a heavy heavy protein the week after relaxing? I have some DRC.



I do the midstep protein during the relaxer process so my next wash is only moisturizing DC


----------



## 11228

Royalq said:


> I'm strongly considering relaxing my natural hair. But I'm curious about how to go about it. I've been natural for 6 years but I used to let the Dominicans relax my hair. They over lapped too much and my hair was thin. If possible I would like to self relax. I want to keep it thick and a bit textured. But my hair is so kinky I don't think I'll be able to cut through and apply quick enough for my whole head to process correctly. I wa 's thinking of blow drying my hair then relaxing it but is that too much manipulation? Any tips?



Definitely blow dry before to avoid tangles.


----------



## LushLox

Royalq said:


> Okay. I was think of blow drying a week before. I remember that washing the hair to close to a relaxer can result in burns. I'm going to have to watch a lot of self relaxer videos./QUOTE]



I regularly wash my hair the day before (very gently mind you) then relax the following day, and many ladies do a similar process with zero burning/scabbing, this is essential to me as it enables very soft new growth and it's just easier to part the hair. However where you are relaxing virgin hair it may be wise to be cautious and leave it a few days beforehand and blow-dry the hair for easy application.

I assume you want to texlax? That being the case use oils in the relaxer and just process for a shorter amount of time.

The big question now is the type/brand of relaxer you're going to use. Would strongly suggest a salon/professional brand.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Finally relaxed my hair

I literally ran out halfway through the last section 

My hair was thirsty as hayle. I don't think I'm gonna wait as long next time. That relaxer was literally sitting on top of my head until I started being more generous with the application process. 

And I finally fixed the texture of the back of my head 

The new formulation of Vitale Sensitive Scalp worked suuuper quick. I applied it like 4 minutes or so (per section. I split it into 4 parts and did each one separately)and was ready to rinse almost as soon as I finished applying.

Time to go deep condition.


----------



## abioni

What's the point of putting oil in a relaxer when you can use the mild version?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

abioni said:


> What's the point of putting oil in a relaxer when you can use the mild version?


Cuts the effectiveness I suppose.


----------



## SuchaLady

Im gonna attempt some crochet box braids. I see the no-cornrow version is getting to be very popular but I dont really think pulling your real hair through that braid is a good idea. Plus I have way too much hair to even begin to think about braiding it all in Felicia braids. 

Maybe I can bribe my mom with some lunch this weekend in exchange for a braid down


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@SuchaLady Good luck and Godspeed on getting your mom to braid your hair


----------



## Royalq

LushLox said:


> I regularly wash my hair the day before (very gently mind you) then relax the following day, and many ladies do a similar process with zero burning/scabbing, this is essential to me as it enables very soft new growth and it's just easier to part the hair. However where you are relaxing virgin hair it may be wise to be cautious and leave it a few days beforehand and blow-dry the hair for easy application.
> 
> I assume you want to texlax? That being the case use oils in the relaxer and just process for a shorter amount of time.
> 
> The big question now is the type/brand of relaxer you're going to use. Would strongly suggest a salon/professional brand.


I have no idea which brand im going to use. My natural hair is High porosity and is a bit wiry. But i dont think it will be resistant. I ont want to texlax i want it relaxed but not bone straight.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Finally relaxed my hair
> 
> I literally ran out halfway through the last section
> 
> My hair was thirsty as hayle. I don't think I'm gonna wait as long next time. That relaxer was literally sitting on top of my head until I started being more generous with the application process.
> 
> And I finally fixed the texture of the back of my head
> 
> The new formulation of Vitale Sensitive Scalp worked suuuper quick. I applied it like 4 minutes or so (per section. I split it into 4 parts and did each one separately)and was ready to rinse almost as soon as I finished applying.
> 
> Time to go deep condition.


I need a pic!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I need a pic!!!


 When I make it pretty, I will surely post one.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My dumb self forgot to add in leave in conditioner. Now my hair is a bit crunchy.  

Time to take a shower and then straighten to see what I'm working with.


----------



## Lymegreen

Well... I moved and don't have a relaxer stylist I trust.  So, I'm going to go back to the Sally's route.  The closest Sally's to me is 40 mins away.

I will go back to Silk Elements.  I start with 'mild' and then go over it with 'regular'.  So, I basically use two strengths to achieve my desired look.  

The tricky part .. is I'm greying and I don't know if I want to go natural and just color yet. 

So, I found a yt salon nearby that has olaplex and made an appointment for partial highlights.  I'm in a bob, which I want to grow out to a long bob.  But, at this point my hair is short enough that I feel comfortable seeing how it goes.

Plan is self relax - 1 week later color and olaplex treatment at salon/ with cut.

keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Britt

Britt said:


> Do u guys use a heavy heavy protein the week after relaxing? I have some DRC.


So after I posted this I read some really old threads on here and other info on the net. I'm going to hold off on the strong protein till a few washes after my relaxer. From what I read and remember doing a strong protein so early after a relaxer can cause reversion.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My dumb self forgot to add in leave in conditioner. Now my hair is a bit crunchy.
> 
> Time to take a shower and then straighten to see what I'm working with.


I took a shower, but I didn't straighten 

Maybe if I'm not too tired, I'll do it tonight.


----------



## Guinan

I washed my hair today. I used J'Monique Tea tree shampoo bar, 2min aphogee and DC for 30mins with tressume.

For my style I did a wng. The products I used was KCNT and KCC. It came out really soft. Tomorrow I will apply Giovanni serum.

Wash day was such a breeze!!


----------



## LushLox

I straightened my hair yesterday as I haven't done it for ages and just put in some flexi rods for some loose waves today.

Although silly me I think it's going to rain today.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I took a shower, but I didn't straighten
> 
> Maybe if I'm not too tired, I'll do it tonight.


Imma need you to stop playing with my emotions! lol I'm still stuck on you not relaxing back in April!   Imma work on letting this go, since it's been hot outside! lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Imma need you to stop playing with my emotions! lol I'm still stuck on you not relaxing back in April!   Imma work on letting this go, since it's been hot outside! lol


I'm gonna work on it I swear! It's just been hot and I have a bunch of chaos happening so I've just been spraying with my X21 and putting it in a ponytail.


----------



## Britt

My scalp has been itching, last night I applied a lot of castor oil to it in preparation for my relaxer on Saturday. My nape has always been an itchy/irritable area, I know I'm not supposed to use oils with herbs but I had to give a good scratch and use some vatika oil back there this morning. This itching has subsided. I would like to get a rollerset done with my relaxer because I don't know how much volume or lack there of I'll have when I relax and my stylist doesn't know how to use the flt iron in such a way to create volume and curls.


----------



## SuchaLady

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @SuchaLady Good luck and Godspeed on getting your mom to braid your hair



I asked yesterday and she said yes  I think I might do these once a month until November. Wash> protein treatment> deep conditioner> blowdry and braid up.  I'm also only crocheting the perimeter so this is like the lowest manipulation possible.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SuchaLady said:


> I asked yesterday and she said yes  I think I might do these once a month until November. Wash> protein treatment> deep conditioner> blowdry and braid up.  I'm also only crocheting the perimeter so this is like the lowest manipulation possible.


Sweet!


----------



## quirkydimples

I have a little more than a week before I go back to work, and I have just been co-washing and wearing a turban. Yep...I'm _that_ lazy. I guess I'll relax before I go back; I've got quite a bit of new growth, so...I guess.


----------



## beloved1bx

Britt said:


> So after I posted this I read some really old threads on here and other info on the net. I'm going to hold off on the strong protein till a few washes after my relaxer. From what I read and remember doing a strong protein so early after a relaxer can cause reversion.


Interesting, I didn't know about this. I think I did a hard protein treatment the week before my relaxer last time. My hair loves/needs protein so I need to make it a regular part of my routine


----------



## Britt

beloved1bx said:


> Interesting, I didn't know about this. I think I did a hard protein treatment the week before my relaxer last time. My hair loves/needs protein so I need to make it a regular part of my routine


Same here... when I was relaxed I always used protein and my hair liked it. I'd use Emergencee a lot. As a natural I still used Emergencee and loved how it made my curls spring and feel more elastic on wash day. I feel over the years they've diluted the original Emergencee though.


----------



## Rocky91

excited to see your results @Britt! you're one of those folks with a beautiful head of hair no matter what you do to it.


----------



## beloved1bx

Britt said:


> Same here... when I was relaxed I always used protein and my hair liked it. I'd use Emergencee a lot. As a natural I still used Emergencee and loved how it made my curls spring and feel more elastic on wash day. I feel over the years they've diluted the original Emergencee though.


Yeah I had read a lot of posts worrying about protein overload, that light protein is enough for them, etc. I even jumped on the cassia bandwagon as it was supposed to be like a protein treatment. My hair was acting funny for a while. Finally I slapped some aphogee 2-step on my hair and it got it's life back. So I finally learned my hair just needs a lot of protein and I need to keep the heavier ones a regular part of my rotation.


----------



## LushLox

beloved1bx said:


> Yeah I had read a lot of posts worrying about protein overload, that light protein is enough for them, etc. I even jumped on the cassia bandwagon as it was supposed to be like a protein treatment. My hair was acting funny for a while. Finally I slapped some aphogee 2-step on my hair and it got it's life back. So I finally learned my hair just needs a lot of protein and I need to keep the heavier ones a regular part of my rotation.



In the end you have to do what works for you. I hear lots of suggestions on here that I know I couldn't implement myself.


----------



## Britt

Rocky91 said:


> excited to see your results @Britt! you're one of those folks with a beautiful head of hair no matter what you do to it.


Awwwwwwwwwwwww you're so sweet! Thank you! 
I will probably post a pic after I get it washed and set and it looks decent hopefully lol. My ends are thin and damaged so I'm a bit conscious about that.


----------



## Evolving78

quirkydimples said:


> I have a little more than a week before I go back to work, and I have just been co-washing and wearing a turban. Yep...I'm _that_ lazy. I guess I'll relax before I go back; I've got quite a bit of new growth, so...I guess.


Me too! I wash, dc, wear a turban


----------



## SugarSweetCoco**

Currently 6 weeks post. Was (unsucessfuly) texlaxed but now relaxed straighter wirh ORS lye. Loving it. Would never use no lye again! Really simple lazy girl regimen.. All I do is prepoo, shampoo and condition. Apply a spray leave-in, serum and blowdry on low heat or air dry. Spritz with leave-in daily and call it a day. Moisturise during wash day and low manipulation works wonders for me. Planning to relax in 4-6 weeks time. My only downfall is that I've cut about 7 inches or more off in past 2.5 years  for the blunt end look so am committing myself to no cuts or trims for next 6 months!! xx


----------



## Evolving78

Third time using African Pride braid sheen spray for moisture. I sealed with grapeseed oil again. 
Feels good, this maybe a keeper. 
I washed and conditioned my hair.

I used the Mystic Divine leave-in to detangle my hair. I used Pantene gold buttercream to help with airdrying.

I M&S and now my hair is in a bun clipped up.


----------



## quirkydimples

I feel the urge to put my hair away, but I already know it won't last. I can't keep crochets in and I've seen a cute wig that looks like my hair, but I've never been successful with those either. I can dream, though.


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> Third time using African Pride braid sheen spray for moisture. I sealed with grapeseed oil again.
> Feels good, this maybe a keeper.
> I washed and conditioned my hair.
> 
> I used the Mystic Divine leave-in to detangle my hair. I used Pantene gold buttercream to help with airdrying.
> 
> I M&S and now my hair is in a bun clipped up.



Yay, I'm happy you found something!!


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Yay, I'm happy you found something!!


It dries quickly. It doesn't keep my hair wet. And I like that it is a mist. It was sittting in the cabinet... brand new bottle. Thank you!


----------



## MzSwift

quirkydimples said:


> I feel the urge to put my hair away, but I already know it won't last. I can't keep crochets in and I've seen a cute wig that looks like my hair, but I've never been successful with those either. I can dream, though.



I've seriously been in these same cornrows for two weeks. Was supposed to be rocking this curly wig but the hair in my face was too much in this heat. I just low bun these puppies and throw a headband on when I run to the store. 

I just ordered some Marley hair. Gonna  put in some twist extensions and rock those for a bit. If I wear my hair out in between, I'll just wash, DC and flat iron. 

The low-no manipulation regi did wonders for my hair when I was natural. I'm going to need to do it for the rest of my stretch. I'm 2 months into a 6 month stretch. I've been chilling at MBL way too long. Trying to get  back to WL by the EOTY and WHIP by next December!


----------



## Royalq

Sooooo, I decided imma go with lye relaxer. Im debating between Mizani, Affirm, or ORS.


----------



## quirkydimples

I relaxed my hair with my usual (Linange relaxer) and my usual routine. I let it air dry mostly, then did a quick blow dry and that's it. I'll flat iron it in the morning...or not.


----------



## MsCarmenP

I've noticed people saying they flat iron after a relaxer touchup. Out of curiosity, why? I'm just wondering if this is something I should start back doing.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MsCarmenP said:


> I've noticed people saying they flat iron after a relaxer touchup. Out of curiosity, why? I'm just wondering if this is something I should start back doing.


They probably trim their ends or want their hair extra straight.


----------



## Evolving78

MsCarmenP said:


> I've noticed people saying they flat iron after a relaxer touchup. Out of curiosity, why? I'm just wondering if this is something I should start back doing.


Most don't relax bone straight.


----------



## quirkydimples

MsCarmenP said:


> I've noticed people saying they flat iron after a relaxer touchup. Out of curiosity, why? I'm just wondering if this is something I should start back doing.


I flatiron after a relaxer because I don't relax bone straight and also I want my ends turned slightly under. I have a bob.

I don't understand why you wouldn't flatiron it unless your hair is going into a bun or something. Even if you do relax bone straight, if you don't flatiron then how are you creating a hairstyle if you wear your hair down? Are you rollersetting?


----------



## LushLox

quirkydimples said:


> I flatiron after a relaxer because I don't relax bone straight and also I want my ends turned slightly under. I have a bob.
> 
> I don't understand why you wouldn't flatiron it unless your hair is going into a bun or something. Even if you do relax bone straight, if you don't flatiron then how are you creating a hairstyle if you wear your hair down? Are you rollersetting?



I rarely flat iron after relaxing, I would just blow dry, set on flexi rods or satin rollers and leave it at that, Now I'll be going back to roller setting consistently because it's such a game changer for me.  I may iron the roots now and again.


----------



## quirkydimples

LushLox said:


> I rarely flat iron after relaxing, I would just blow dry, set on flexi rods or satin rollers and leave it at that, Now I'll be going back to roller setting consistently because it's such a game changer for me.  I may iron the roots now and again.


It's a time issue for me. Even when I was APL I didn't do it because it takes too long. Plus I exercise and sweat heavily in my head, so there's no point for me...and I'm hair lazy.


----------



## 11228

quirkydimples said:


> I relaxed my hair with my usual (Linange relaxer) and my usual routine. I let it air dry mostly, then did a quick blow dry and that's it. I'll flat iron it in the morning...or not.



Speaking of, I need to order Linange for my next touch up

I think I'm going to self install box braids ( not my usual, I'll add extensions) at the end of of this month and take them out in September. That should push my touch up to 18 weeks at least


----------



## SuchaLady

quirkydimples said:


> I don't understand why you wouldn't flatiron it unless your hair is going into a bun or something. Even if you do relax bone straight, if you don't flatiron then how are you creating a hairstyle if you wear your hair down? Are you rollersetting?



Are you referring to after a relaxer or in general? I dont flat iron to create hairstyles on relaxer weeks nor nonrelaxing weeks.


----------



## MsCarmenP

quirkydimples said:


> I flatiron after a relaxer because I don't relax bone straight and also I want my ends turned slightly under. I have a bob.
> 
> I don't understand why you wouldn't flatiron it unless your hair is going into a bun or something. Even if you do relax bone straight, if you don't flatiron then how are you creating a hairstyle if you wear your hair down? Are you rollersetting?



The last couple of times I've had a touchup, I had my stylist rollerset afterwards. Before that, she was flat ironing it. But I was worried it might be causing damage. When I was doing my own relaxers, I never flat ironed. I would just touchup and wrap my hair.


----------



## Britt

Hi ladies, here's a pic from earlier. I finally relaxed.


----------



## SuchaLady

MsCarmenP said:


> The last couple of times I've had a touchup, I had my stylist rollerset afterwards. Before that, she was flat ironing it. But I was worried it might be causing damage. When I was doing my own relaxers, I never flat ironed. I would just touchup and wrap my hair.



Yeah, relaxing doesnt warrant a special hairstyle for me either. Honestly, it just goes in a ponytail when Im done


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SuchaLady said:


> Yeah, relaxing doesnt warrant a special hairstyle for me either. Honestly, it just goes in a ponytail when Im done


I did that this time too. It's been too muthahumping hot for me to do anything lol. I take my ponytail down to spray X21 then put it back up. I love the ease of it


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Britt said:


> Hi ladies, here's a pic from earlier. I finally relaxed.


Hellooooo Sexy! Don't you give me those come hither eyes


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

quirkydimples said:


> It's a time issue for me. Even when I was APL I didn't do it because it takes too long. Plus I exercise and *sweat heavily in my head, so there's no point for me...and I'm hair lazy.*


Abso-freaking-lutely! It doesn't help that it's hot at my work too


----------



## 11228

Britt said:


> Hi ladies, here's a pic from earlier. I finally relaxed.



Swinging!

You have beautiful skin. I'm jealous


----------



## LushLox

I hate the stage where your stretch makes you feel like your hair has totally shrunk. I've not even got to the business end of the stretch yet. *sigh*


----------



## Britt

11228 said:


> Swinging!
> 
> You have beautiful skin. I'm jealous



Aww thank you !


----------



## Guinan

Britt said:


> Hi ladies, here's a pic from earlier. I finally relaxed.



Your hair came out great. Did you self-relax or go to a salon?


----------



## Britt

Guinan said:


> Your hair came out great. Did you self-relax or go to a salon?


thank you! I went to the salon. But honestly, I'm disappointed because I'm severely over processed. I'm surprised by this. Stylist took all precautions, used affirm normal for about 20 min start to finish and my hair is limp and bone straight when wet. Le sigh.... i'll try another stylist next go around and hold off for at least 4 months before relaxing again.


----------



## sunnieb

Britt said:


> Hi ladies, here's a pic from earlier. I finally relaxed.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Royalq

So I decided I'm going to relax my natural hair with Mizani butter blend lye in regular strength. Now to track it down. I need to check some beauty supply stores to see if I can get it. I hate having to order stuff online. I went with regular strength because from what I read many ladies came out underprocessed with the mild. Though my hair is fine and high porosity I don't want to be underprocessed or texlaxed. Idk how much I will need for a full head of long 4b hair. This might cost me a pretty penny.


----------



## SuchaLady

Britt said:


> thank you! I went to the salon. But honestly, I'm disappointed because I'm severely over processed. I'm surprised by this. Stylist took all precautions, used affirm normal for about 20 min start to finish and my hair is limp and bone straight when wet. Le sigh.... i'll try another stylist next go around and hold off for at least 4 months before relaxing again.



It may revert a little after a couple weeks. The straightness I'm left with immediately after relaxing is never what sticks. I'm surprised you overprocessed in 20 minutes. 20 minutes leaves my hair looking like the wild child. Perhaps it was excess manipulation? Did she smooth too much? Did she comb through the newgrowth?


----------



## quirkydimples

@Britt I kept seeing compliments on your hair and couldn't find the post with the photo. Found it! Your relaxer came out great and your makeup looks really good, too.


----------



## quirkydimples

SuchaLady said:


> Yeah, relaxing doesnt warrant a special hairstyle for me either. Honestly, it just goes in a ponytail when Im done


I long for the day when I can wear a ponytail again, but I'm also trying to enjoy this stage of my hair...because as soon as I get back to APL I'll want to cut it off again.


----------



## Evolving78

Britt said:


> Hi ladies, here's a pic from earlier. I finally relaxed.


You are too cute! What relaxer did you use again?


----------



## Britt

quirkydimples said:


> @Britt I kept seeing compliments on your hair and couldn't find the post with the photo. Found it! Your relaxer came out great and your makeup looks really good, too.


thank you !!!! My hair looked nice after the stylist finished it, but it's so melted and just rubbery, snapping, and weakkkkkk... very reminiscent to when I had my major mishap with coloring and then a blowout last year 

Thanks for the makeup compliment, I'm not wearing anything there but blush, mascara and gloss. My face was a sweaty mess yesterday


----------



## Britt

shortdub78 said:


> You are too cute! What relaxer did you use again?


thank you !!!
she used Affirm in normal. 


SuchaLady said:


> It may revert a little after a couple weeks. The straightness I'm left with immediately after relaxing is never what sticks. I'm surprised you overprocessed in 20 minutes. 20 minutes leaves my hair looking like the wild child. Perhaps it was excess manipulation? Did she smooth too much? Did she comb through the newgrowth?


girl yesssss! when I use to relax 20 minutes my hair would LAUGH at that... I had practically virgin hair. I honestly don't know what went wrong. My *biggest* issue going in was that I'd pay all this money and my hair would take longer to process and my scalp would start to burn. The total opposite happened. I just washed earlier and used DRC 28 and my strands are like weak rubber stuck to my scalp . My ish is dead a$$$ stick straight. I sooooo didn't expect this at all. 
On a much brighter note I sure as heck will enjoy the ease of my hair and convenience of my hair. I really hope it strengthens some.


----------



## Evolving78

Britt said:


> thank you !!!
> she used Affirm in normal.
> 
> girl yesssss! when I use to relax 20 minutes my hair would LAUGH at that... I had practically virgin hair. I honestly don't know what went wrong. My *biggest* issue going in was that I'd pay all this money and my hair would take longer to process and my scalp would start to burn. The total opposite happened. I just washed earlier and used DRC 28 and my strands are like weak rubber stuck to my scalp . My ish is dead a$$$ stick straight. I sooooo didn't expect this at all.
> On a much brighter note I sure as heck will enjoy the ease of my hair and convenience of my hair. I really hope it strengthens some.


Just stick with your protein treatments. I accidently used Coarse again the last time I relaxed. Just grabbing boxing and rushing. Your hair looks good.


----------



## Britt

I'


shortdub78 said:


> Just stick with your protein treatments. I accidently used Coarse again the last time I relaxed. Just grabbing boxing and rushing. Your hair looks good.


Thank you !!!!! I'm going to stick with the DRC and follow up with a moisturizing treatment for a few weeks. I could use a good creamy reconstructor to alternate with this. Hmmmmm, what should I try?


----------



## 11228

Britt said:


> thank you! I went to the salon. But honestly, I'm disappointed because I'm severely over processed. I'm surprised by this. Stylist took all precautions, used affirm normal for about 20 min start to finish and my hair is limp and bone straight when wet. Le sigh.... i'll try another stylist next go around and hold off for at least 4 months before relaxing again.



Do a hard protein treatment. It'll reverse/strengthen your hair


----------



## MzSwift

Britt said:


> I'
> 
> Thank you !!!!! I'm going to stick with the DRC and follow up with a moisturizing treatment for a few weeks. I could use a good creamy reconstructor to alternate with this. Hmmmmm, what should I try?



WHOHOO, congratulations!! So sorry to hear about the overprocessing. IA with the ladies, you look pretty! I like Motions CPR in the bottle, not the jar, as a reconstructor. GL to you. It took me a second to get my process right when I first texlaxed.


----------



## Britt

Awwwww you ladies have made me feel better. I will continue to baby it and just hope for the best.


----------



## SuchaLady

Britt said:


> girl yesssss! when I use to relax 20 minutes my hair would LAUGH at that... I had practically virgin hair. I honestly don't know what went wrong. My *biggest* issue going in was that I'd pay all this money and my hair would take longer to process and my scalp would start to burn. The total opposite happened. I just washed earlier and used DRC 28 and my strands are like weak rubber stuck to my scalp . My ish is dead a$$$ stick straight. I sooooo didn't expect this at all.



It sounds like she over smoothed. I oversmoothed once and processed for 20 minutes and was left with strings for hair. I process for a couple minutes over 20 minutes now + more gentle smoothing and have enough texture left over while still being straight than I did with a shorter relaxing time.

Your hair will be fine though. If you are looking for a protein, Joico Kpak keeps my hair on my head so well. Don't you use Olaplex as well? This would be the perfect time to do a treatment.


----------



## ag00

Royalq said:


> So I decided I'm going to relax my natural hair with Mizani butter blend lye in regular strength. Now to track it down. I need to check some beauty supply stores to see if I can get it. I hate having to order stuff online. I went with regular strength because from what I read many ladies came out underprocessed with the mild. Though my hair is fine and high porosity I don't want to be underprocessed or texlaxed. Idk how much I will need for a full head of long 4b hair. This might cost me a pretty penny.



I know you've already made up your mind so im not going to try to convince you otherwise BUT (lol) as a fellow 4b chick, I highly recommend easing your way back to relaxers with mild. Only because when you choose to relax bone straight after a long time being natural , you can experience a semi-shock and a lot of women feel guilt or immediate regret and eventually decide to go back natural because it's too "too thin" for them after having thick strands for so long. You can do so much with your hair texture using that formula while still keeping the integrity of your strands and without the burning. You should check out a YouTube guru named TJ's Hair. She uses Mizani Butter Blend in mild and her hair is still incredibly manageable and silky even though she has loosened curls.


----------



## Evolving78

@Royalq 
Use regular. Go with straight results. I was loc'ed and decided to go back to a relaxer. If I would have gotten texlaxed results, I would have bc'ed. Either you in, or you are out! Lol you don't wanna have to go back and do a bunch of correctives.


----------



## Britt

SuchaLady said:


> It sounds like she over smoothed. I oversmoothed once and processed for 20 minutes and was left with strings for hair. I process for a couple minutes over 20 minutes now + more gentle smoothing and have enough texture left over while still being straight than I did with a shorter relaxing time.
> 
> Your hair will be fine though. If you are looking for a protein, Joico Kpak keeps my hair on my head so well. Don't you use Olaplex as well? This would be the perfect time to do a treatment.


She might have over smoothed.. idk, it didn't seem excessive to me. I combed down my wrap this morning and my hair looks like straight up strings! No lie. This is an L. I have to start over yet _*again*_. My hair is so fine and thin right now. It looked nice curled when she did it for me. It had more body and flow and movement. I have Olaplex and other treatments but honestly right now the damage is done. I'll have to mask the thinness with clip ins for a while and then figure out what to do when I get deep in a stretch.


----------



## Royalq

shortdub78 said:


> @Royalq
> Use regular. Go with straight results. I was loc'ed and decided to go back to a relaxer. If I would have gotten texlaxed results, I would have bc'ed. Either you in, or you are out! Lol you don't wanna have to go back and do a bunch of correctives.


Yeah that's what I'm thinking. I don't want thin bone straight but I also don't want too much texture I'll have to flat iron frequently. I want enough texture that when I flat iron it looks thick and similar to straightened natural hair. I'll go with regular and do my hair in halves.


----------



## Lymegreen

Britt said:


> She might have over smoothed.. idk, it didn't seem excessive to me. I combed down my wrap this morning and my hair looks like straight up strings! No lie. This is an L. I have to start over yet _*again*_. My hair is so fine and thin right now. It looked nice curled when she did it for me. It had more body and flow and movement. I have Olaplex and other treatments but honestly right now the damage is done. I'll have to mask the thinness with clip ins for a while and then figure out what to do when I get deep in a stretch.


As long as you don't have breakage you should be ok.  Just have to be careful when the new growth starts coming in as the straight hair is prone to tangle once the new growth starts to establish it's curl pattern.


----------



## ElegantElephant

What protein treatments are y'all using and do you always follow up with a moisturizing/conditioning treatment? I really need to do a better job taking care of my hair. I've been so lazy lately.


----------



## Britt

Lymegreen said:


> As long as you don't have breakage you should be ok.  Just have to be careful when the new growth starts coming in as the straight hair is prone to tangle once the new growth starts to establish it's curl pattern.


I definitely have breakage, especially when wet.


----------



## SuchaLady

ElegantElephant said:


> What protein treatments are y'all using and do you always follow up with a moisturizing/conditioning treatment? I really need to do a better job taking care of my hair. I've been so lazy lately.



Joico Kpak is my ride or die. I have very little breakage with this. 

Emergencee is great too but I stopped using it just because Kpak is so much easier to find.


----------



## SuchaLady

Britt said:


> I definitely have breakage, especially when wet.



Well goodness what did she do?! 

I would go on and do some Olaplex immediately. Or even just the hardest protein you can find.


----------



## Britt

SuchaLady said:


> Well goodness what did she do?!
> 
> I would go on and do some Olaplex immediately. Or even just the hardest protein you can find.


i honestly don't know. she put olaplex all over my hair before relaxing, she thoroughly based my scalp, she added a bond multiplier to the relaxer. Honestly, the *only* thing I can think of is that mid step. She didn't neutralize right away, she rinsed it well with water and then put on a recontructor mask and left that on for say 15/20 minutes and when I put my hands on my hair underneath the plastic cap I noticed the hair was popping and springing so I called her over and brought it to her attention and had her rinse it out. I'm honestly lost for what went wrong. I think she did a great job applying the relaxer and basing me well. Or maybe I need a relaxer for 'fine' hair and not normal strength. My hair never use to relax bone straight from lye -- EVER. Especially in not such a short amount of time. I didn't think my hair would be straight straight at all. I figured I'd probably leave with more texture than I desire since I was using a lye on mostly virgin hair.


----------



## Alma Petra

Britt said:


> i honestly don't know. she put olaplex all over my hair before relaxing, she thoroughly based my scalp, she added a bond multiplier to the relaxer. Honestly, the *only* thing I can think of is that mid step. She didn't neutralize right away, she rinsed it well with water and then put on a recontructor mask and left that on for say 15/20 minutes and when I put my hands on my hair underneath the plastic cap I noticed the hair was popping and springing so I called her over and brought it to her attention and had her rinse it out. I'm honestly lost for what went wrong. I think she did a great job applying the relaxer and basing me well. Or maybe I need a relaxer for 'fine' hair and not normal strength. My hair never use to relax bone straight from lye -- EVER. Especially in not such a short amount of time. I didn't think my hair would be straight straight at all. I figured I'd probably leave with more texture than I desire since I was using a lye on mostly virgin hair.



I think that you have found it. You probably got 40 minutes of relaxation instead of 20 because of the delayed neutralization. Most likely despite rinsing, the relaxer remains active until you neutralize it, and neutralize it thoroughly.

ETA: Don't despair. You have a lot of options to try including protein treatments and olaplex.  Plus the damage might settle itself down with time. My hair was overprocessed and damaged (though not totally straightened) in 2013 and my ends are still very breakage-prone and tangle-prone to this day but despite that I have been able to maintain my length with a lot of TLC (grazing BSL curly). I do hate the quality of the strands but I was only brave enough to cut about 2-3 inches at the beginning of this year. Funnily my fragile ends curl better than my less damaged texlaxed length and I can actually do wash and goes though they are not conveniently easy.


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> Well goodness what did she do?!
> 
> I would go on and do some Olaplex immediately. Or even just the hardest protein you can find.


Step 3?
She has access to it, but how does one that doesn't have a stylist obtain it? Wouldn't she need all 3 steps?


----------



## Britt

Alma Petra said:


> I think that you have found it. Y*ou probably got 40 minutes of relaxation instead of 20 because of the delayed neutralization. Most likely despite rinsing, the relaxer remains active until you neutralize it, and neutralize it thoroughly.*
> 
> ETA: Don't despair. You have a lot of options to try including protein treatments and olaplex.  Plus the damage might settle itself down with time. My hair was overprocessed and damaged (though not totally straightened) in 2013 and my ends are still very breakage-prone and tangle-prone to this day but despite that I have been able to maintain my length with a lot of TLC (grazing BSL curly). I do hate the quality of the strands but I was only brave enough to cut about 2-3 inches at the beginning of this year. Funnily my fragile ends curl better than my less damaged texlaxed length and I can actually do wash and goes though they are not conveniently easy.


Thanks for the encouragement! I know I'll have to regrow everything out so that my hair is thicker over all. I strongly suspect it's the bolded that happened. In the past my stylists have never done the mid step thingy...


----------



## Britt

shortdub78 said:


> Step 3?
> She has access to it, but how does one that doesn't have a stylist obtain it? Wouldn't she need all 3 steps?


I do have step 3 at home. For the other steps I'd probably go back to the stylist. But I'm just turned off all around and disappointed. I'll continue with my protein treatments at home.


----------



## MzSwift

Aww man @Britt



That sucks. I honestly think we fine  haired ladies can't do bone straight hair without looking a mess. That's why when I did my virgin relaxer I left a lot of texture in. Because my strands are fine, it's easy to straighten my hair without too much heat. Just stick it out and stay on your protein game and you guys will find a process that works for you.

Honestly, she sounds like she might frequent the hair boards. She probably thought she was doing a good  thing. A lot of ladies do the mid step protein with great results. I tried it too but my hair is best when I do the protein after neutralizing. Either way, I think it will work out well for you once you get your regi down.

Oh, another way I add protein without doing a DC is good old fashioned Infusium 23. I massage it into my hair before M&Sing. I also add it to my spray mix when I need a boost. This works  both on my natural and texlaxed hair. GL to you, it's going to work out!!


----------



## Britt

MzSwift said:


> Aww man @Britt
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks. I honestly think we fine  haired ladies can't do bone straight hair without looking a mess. That's why when I did my virgin relaxer I left a lot of texture in. Because my strands are fine, it's easy to straighten my hair without too much heat. Just stick it out and stay on your protein game and you guys will find a process that works for you.
> 
> Honestly, she sounds like she might frequent the hair boards. She probably thought she was doing a good  thing. A lot of ladies do the mid step protein with great results.* I tried it too but my hair is best when I do the protein after neutralizing. *Either way, I think it will work out well for you once you get your regi down.
> 
> Oh, another way I add protein without doing a DC is good old fashioned Infusium 23. I massage it into my hair before M&Sing. I also add it to my spray mix when I need a boost. This works  both on my natural and texlaxed hair. GL to you, it's going to work out!!


This message made me smile. I was telling my SO how supportive you all have been with this. I really appreciate it. 

Yes, I think she thought was taking all precautions. I'm gonna get a bottle of Aphogee Green tea spray to use as a leave in also for now. I need lots of protein. I think the mid step is where things went wrong too. I'm going to reach out to my stylist and let her know.


----------



## moneychaser

@Britt I think the DRC will get your hair together!  In between washes I would do protective styles.


----------



## Britt

moneychaser said:


> @Britt I think the DRC will get your hair together!  In between washes I would do protective styles.


Thank you!!!! 
I have my proteins on stand and I'm gonna try my best to stretch out this relaxer.


----------



## Evolving78

moneychaser said:


> @Britt I think the DRC will get your hair together!  In between washes I would do protective styles.


Is that Dudley?


----------



## ElegantElephant

DRC????


----------



## Evolving78

All of this talk of protein treatments had me to go and run out and get some aphogee 2 step. I used it tonight. I used the conditioner it comes with and my Silicon mix Bambu. I let that sit under the dryer for 10 mins.  I will follow up next week with the 2 min, or switch conditioners. Like I might use the ORS replenishing.  I used the Silicon leave-in and one and only Argan oil, to detangle and air dry.  I'm trying to make sure I can make it 10-12 weeks, so I can switch to lye.


----------



## quirkydimples

And my hair laziness strikes again. I was just in here talking about flat ironing my bob, but guess who just did a blow dry and slapped a braid in the top?

Me. 

  
My hair is still relatively blunt, so...meh.

Update: Duh! I finally figured out how not to post my photos so big.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> All of this talk of protein treatments had me to go and run out and get some aphogee 2 step. I used it tonight. I used the conditioner it comes with and my Silicon mix Bambu. I let that sit under the dryer for 10 mins.  I will follow up next week with the 2 min, or switch conditioners. Like I might use the ORS replenishing.  I used the Silicon leave-in and one and only Argan oil, to detangle and air dry.  I'm trying to make sure I can make it 10-12 weeks, so I can switch to lye.



Why did you do that was your hair breaking or just a preventative measure?


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Why did you do that was your hair breaking or just a preventative measure?


The latter. I have new growth with every straight relaxed ends.


----------



## Evolving78

quirkydimples said:


> And my hair laziness strikes again. I was just in here talking about flat ironing my bob, but guess who just did a blow dry and slapped a braid in the top?
> 
> Me.
> 
> View attachment 405075 View attachment 405077
> 
> My hair is still relatively blunt, so...meh.


I love you hair cut! I love blunt ends!


----------



## quirkydimples

shortdub78 said:


> I love you hair cut! I love blunt ends!


I love blunt ends too! It's usually why it takes so long to grow out my hair. 

I'm keeping my trims down this time though. When things get uneven I just make sure I curl it under until the next trim.


----------



## Guinan

My "relaxed" wng is holding up well. I haven't washed my hair since the last time I posted. I probably will wash it next week. I M&S yesterday. It's so hot that I just don't feel like doing my hair.


----------



## Lymegreen

Nice cut.  That's a look I would like to achieve but I'd need flexirods.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I need my ends trimmed 

It's just too freaking hot to straighten.


----------



## LushLox

Trying to stay strong here but it's calling me man, it's calling me...


----------



## Evolving78

I'm gonna use my non sulfate shampoo this weekend and the Pantene gold masque and conditioner.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Trying to stay strong here but it's calling me man, it's calling me...


You are trying to wait until Aug right? I will be 5 weeks, but I'm waiting 5-7 more weeks.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> You are trying to wait until Aug right? I will be 5 weeks, but I'm waiting 5-7 more weeks.



Yeah it's not really that bad really, I'm only messing. I'm going for the end of August but I'll see how my hair is as there is a lot of NG


----------



## MsCarmenP

I usually dread wash day (have even gotten to the point where I considered cutting my hair to make it easier). But I just had the best wash day ever! At 17 weeks post!


----------



## Rozlewis

MsCarmenP said:


> I usually dread wash day (have even gotten to the point where I considered cutting my hair to make it easier). But I just had the best way day ever! At 17 weeks post!



I usually love wash days. It dislike a spa day to me but when I have a lot of new growth I despise it. I am 8 weeks now and the new growth is starting to be mean and nasty.


----------



## MsCarmenP

Yes, I'm good with wash days for about a month or two after a touchup. After that I have to mentally talk myself into doing it each time.


----------



## Britt

Do you guys stretch  your relaxers? My goal is to stretch, even if I have to use braids to help out.


----------



## Evolving78

Britt said:


> Do you guys stretch  your relaxers? My goal is to stretch, even if I have to use braids to help out.


I'm usually 8-10 weeks.


----------



## LushLox

Britt said:


> Do you guys stretch  your relaxers? My goal is to stretch, even if I have to use braids to help out.



I generally stretch for 16 weeks minimum, longest stretch was six months but that was too much as I didn't deal with the two textures properly and I lost hair so counter productive. So I go 16-20 weeks now which is normally manageable.

For me the key for stretching is to use the right tools e.g. combs and products and you really need to listen to your hair to understand what it needs, how it should be styled, what can your hair tolerate and what it can't etc. It took me a long time to gauge this and a lot of trial and error but I'm better at it now fortunately.

How long are you planning to stretch for @Britt


----------



## SuchaLady

I just finished relaxing my hair. It feels so thick and heavy afterwards which I love of course. Per usual, I have various variations of straightness but I can't be bothered  and it's grown some  I'll wear my bun for a week or two then I'm gonna attempt these crochet box braids.


----------



## Britt

LushLox said:


> I generally stretch for 16 weeks minimum, longest stretch was six months but that was too much as I didn't deal with the two textures properly and I lost hair so counter productive. So I go 16-20 weeks now which is normally manageable.
> 
> For me the key for stretching is to use the right tools e.g. combs and products and you really need to listen to your hair to understand what it needs, how it should be styled, what can your hair tolerate and what it can't etc. It took me a long time to gauge this and a lot of trial and error but I'm better at it now fortunately.
> 
> How long are you planning to stretch for @Britt



This go around, I plan to stretch for a good 5-6 months simply because I feel I need to regain thickness/health again. If I stretch this long I will probably use braids for the latter part of the stretch. I have to see what my new growth is looking like and like you said knowing which styles to do/not do. I'm already thinking I'll have to do braid outs to help stretch it out some. I'm gonna have to figure it out. I'll have to soften up my new growth and wear some braid outs, maybe buns if I can do one with some clip ins or something.  What styles do you wear?  But like you, I plan to relax every 16 weeks or so. I just left the salon getting a rollerset and as I looked around my mind was solidified on the importance of stretching relaxers and finding someone skilled to apply it. I see why so many of you guys stretch and apply it yourself.


----------



## Britt

Maybe I need a much milder relaxer? My stylist wrote me this when I emailed her about my hair


> We can definitely use something milder next time.  I used Affirm mild because you mentioned wanting the hair in the straight side but qe can do Affirm FiberGuard mild which normally does a more texlax feel.
> 
> Most modern relaxer systems are designed to condition prior to shampoo.   The term Neutralize in the relaxer realm means brings the ph down. Between the water used to rinse (7) & the ph of the conditioner (4.5) & the bond perfector (2.5) the neutralizing process is complete before the shampoo hits the hair.
> 
> Hopefully, if you keep up with the Olaplex it will poof out a little more.



In the meantime I'll be using lots of protein and follow up with a moisturizing conditioner. Right now the breakage has lessened a lot but my hair was still relaxed boneeeeeeeeeeeeeee straight.


----------



## Royalq

So the beauty supply store I normally go to has Mizani. Actually the have to whole freaking line. I saw the butter blends in normal strength 30fl Oz for $27. I figure I'll need about 2. I get paid Monday so I might get it Tuesday and relax sometime next week. But the BSS had butter blends, moisturefuse, rhelaxer, all of it. But mizani seemed to be the only lye relaxer they carried.


----------



## Evolving78

Britt said:


> Maybe I need a much milder relaxer? My stylist wrote me this when I emailed her about my hair
> 
> 
> In the meantime I'll be using lots of protein and follow up with a moisturizing conditioner. Right now the breakage has lessened a lot but my hair was still relaxed boneeeeeeeeeeeeeee straight.


I don't know.. I think changing  processing time, and smoothing would be a better option. A milder relaxer would take longer to break the bonds down, but she still needs to be mindful of how straight you want the hair. You can get a milder form, but if she is smoothing and keeping it in longer, it defeats the purpose. Now some regular relaxers won't get my hair bone straight no matter what. A milder form on me would do nothing for me. 
Does your hair process quickly? My  hair is so coily and I have low porosity. I don't have Course hair. My hair is fine. But I need regular due to my curl pattern. Your hair may be more loose, or wavy.


----------



## quirkydimples

Britt said:


> Do you guys stretch  your relaxers? My goal is to stretch, even if I have to use braids to help out.


With my current length I stretch 8-10 weeks. When I was APL it was 14-16 weeks because I could bun.


----------



## TLC1020

Enjoying reading this thread... I'm surprised this thread still exists, I was thinking everyone went natural.. I went natural for a little but it wasn't for me.. I enjoy being relaxed, glad to see this thread thriving.


----------



## Britt

shortdub78 said:


> I don't know.. I think changing  processing time, and smoothing would be a better option. A milder relaxer would take longer to break the bonds down, but she still needs to be mindful of how straight you want the hair. You can get a milder form, but if she is smoothing and keeping it in longer, it defeats the purpose. Now some regular relaxers won't get my hair bone straight no matter what. A milder form on me would do nothing for me.
> Does your hair process quickly? My  hair is so coily and I have low porosity. I don't have Course hair. My hair is fine. But I need regular due to my curl pattern. Your hair may be more loose, or wavy.


I think my hair processed super fast this go around. It was 20 minutes start to finish (roughly) and my hair was bone straight, like bone straight. I didn't expect that at all as I've never had that happen when I used to relax. I can't say it was excessive smoothing either.


----------



## MzSwift

I've had a varied texlax schedule since I started in April 2014. At first I did it every 4 months. Then I moved to every 3 months. Then after I accidentally went 6 months and loved the way my hair felt, I've  decided to try for every 5-6 months. 

Braids/twists with and without extensions help me to stretch after week 4 or 5. For the past month I've been in these same cornrows and my hair and scalp are loving the no manipulation. I redid them after two weeks and I either wash or water rinse them daily. It helps my newgrowth stay moisturized.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm gonna try using CON SFEden leave-in and the repair oil to seal until next wash day. I washed my hair and started today. I used ORS creamy aloe shampoo...smh glad it was just a packet... got my hair and scalp clean.. just stripped the heck out of it! I need to restock on some DE products... not right now though. Gotta use up some things.


----------



## movingforward

Im newly relaxed about two months now.  I need to find a low manipulation hairstyle.

I may put Sengalese twists in my hair in about 2 weeks, to give my hair a break. The stylists that relaxed my hair made it BONE STRAIGHT and my hair is reacting negatively to it.

I did a touch up to knock some of the curls out, but I'm still suffering from breakage.


----------



## Guinan

Britt said:


> I think my hair processed super fast this go around. It was 20 minutes start to finish (roughly) and my hair was bone straight, like bone straight. I didn't expect that at all as I've never had that happen when I used to relax. I can't say it was excessive smoothing either.



I plan on stretching my relaxers to every 2-3 months and building to every 5-6mths. Just like you, I recently relaxed. I'm still trying to build my reggie back and figuring out what products and styles work for my lifestyle and hair. Right now, I'm currently wearing my hair in wng's. My hair turned out straighter that I would like but it hasn't impacted my ability to do wng's b/c of my technique.

What kind of styles are you looking to do; straight or more textured ie wng or a roller set? For me, I think I'm going to stick to wng's and curlformer sets; as they are easier to do and maintain.


----------



## Evolving78

movingforward said:


> Im newly relaxed about two months now.  I need to find a low manipulation hairstyle.
> 
> I may put Sengalese twists in my hair in about 2 weeks, to give my hair a break. The stylists that relaxed my hair made it BONE STRAIGHT and my hair is reacting negatively to it.
> 
> I did a touch up to knock some of the curls out, but I'm still suffering from breakage.


What are you doing with your hair currently?


----------



## Britt

Guinan said:


> I plan on stretching my relaxers to every 2-3 months and building to every 5-6mths. Just like you, I recently relaxed. I'm still trying to build my reggie back and figuring out what products and styles work for my lifestyle and hair. Right now, I'm currently wearing my hair in wng's. My hair turned out straighter that I would like but it hasn't impacted my ability to do wng's b/c of my technique.
> 
> What kind of styles are you looking to do; straight or more textured ie wng or a roller set? For me, I think I'm going to stick to wng's and curlformer sets; as they are easier to do and maintain.


Since my hair is bone straight I've been wearing it in a ponytail or pulled back ponytail with ends tucked under. I have some clip ins that I might start using, especially when i get a little more new growth. I'll see how things go further on in the stretch of things.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I need to wash my hair. I knew I should have done it yesterday, now I might not have time to do it today.


----------



## Fotchygirl

Britt said:


> Do you guys stretch  your relaxers? My goal is to stretch, even if I have to use braids to help out.


I stretch to about 16 to 20 weeks but it's hard because I'm lazy and sometimes neglect to moisturize and seal my hair every 2nd day. Come wash day my hair is usually fuzzy from the braids I wear every week.


----------



## movingforward

shortdub78 said:


> What are you doing with your hair currently?



Right now braid outs, buns,


----------



## MzSwift

We're hosting my little man's baby dedication at our house this weekend. I'm still in these cornrows because it's so practical with trying to get everything together and moving boxes. We've  only been in this house two weeks!!  I was planning to wear a wig for the ceremony. But this is a special event and the pictures will last for a long time, I'm not sure I want to look back on them and see a wig on my head. Lol. I'm about 12 weeks post, so I'm gonna try to straighten my hair and do some classic hairstyle. Can't decide if I want to do bone straight or blow out straight. If it turns out well, I'll post some pix.

Also, I bought a big bottle of Joico K-pak and Hydrating Moisture conditioners. I'm going to use those when I straighten. Wish me luck!!


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> I'm gonna try using CON SFEden leave-in and the repair oil to seal until next wash day. I washed my hair and started today. I used ORS creamy aloe shampoo...smh glad it was just a packet... got my hair and scalp clean.. just stripped the heck out of it! I need to restock on some DE products... not right now though. Gotta use up some things.



Yeah I used that ORS poo last week as I'm conscious of chelating, haven't done it for ages but my hair was so dry and frizzy - not great.


----------



## LushLox

Fotchygirl said:


> I stretch to about 16 to 20 weeks *but it's hard because I'm lazy *and sometimes neglect to moisturize and seal my hair every 2nd day. Come wash day my hair is usually fuzzy from the braids I wear every week.



I think most of us have been guilty of that at some point, me more than anyone it feels.


----------



## Fotchygirl

MzSwift said:


> We're hosting my little man's baby dedication at our house this weekend. I'm still in these cornrows because it's so practical with trying to get everything together and moving boxes. We've  only been in this house two weeks!!  I was planning to wear a wig for the ceremony. But this is a special event and the pictures will last for a long time, I'm not sure I want to look back on them and see a wig on my head. Lol. I'm about 12 weeks post, so I'm gonna try to straighten my hair and do some classic hairstyle. Can't decide if I want to do bone straight or blow out straight. If it turns out well, I'll post some pix.
> 
> Also, I bought a big bottle of Joico K-pak and Hydrating Moisture conditioners. I'm going to use those when I straighten. Wish me luck!!


Ooh I hope it turns out well so that we can see the pix, I can't wait!!! Happy baby dedication!


----------



## SuchaLady

My blowdried bun is so cute! I'm starting to think that hair shouldn't be left to dry overnight  Even with blowdrying more but still not that often with heat ranging from cold to low (which is still warm) my ends are thicker. That excess water in my hair for long periods of time was probably making my ends weak.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> We're hosting my little man's baby dedication at our house this weekend. I'm still in these cornrows because it's so practical with trying to get everything together and moving boxes. We've  only been in this house two weeks!!  I was planning to wear a wig for the ceremony. But this is a special event and the pictures will last for a long time, I'm not sure I want to look back on them and see a wig on my head. Lol. I'm about 12 weeks post, so I'm gonna try to straighten my hair and do some classic hairstyle. Can't decide if I want to do bone straight or blow out straight. If it turns out well, I'll post some pix.
> 
> Also, I bought a big bottle of Joico K-pak and Hydrating Moisture conditioners. I'm going to use those when I straighten. Wish me luck!!


Did this happened yet? I'm got my days all over the place!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SuchaLady said:


> My blowdried bun is so cute! I'm starting to think that hair shouldn't be left to dry overnight  Even with blowdrying more but still not that often with heat ranging from cold to low (which is still warm) my ends are thicker. That excess water in my hair for long periods of time was probably making my ends weak.


Yea I kinda feel the same way. Especially when I'm being lazy and overnight D.C. knowing my head gets itchy when I leave product in. That never worked for me even when I was natural.


----------



## Royalq

Sooooo, I self relaxed my natural hair today! I'm am so in love with the results. Air dried it looks like a blown out natural hair. There is still a little texture. It's so thick and im shocked at how long my hair is. I knew I was BSL but I could never see it with shrinkage. I did some treatments but I but I had to go to class so I did a wet rolled bun. Im already loving the ease of styling. I don't think I'll blow dry and flat iron until Saturday. Since I've survived 6 years natural with no heat I'm planning to incorporate low to no heat into my regimen. I'm glad I went natural. I learned sooooo much about my hair. It's high porosity, hair type, love for only certain proteins and not others, love of heavy sealing, sulfate free shampoos leave my hair feeling nice while sls shampoos make my scalp Uber dry and itchy, deep conditioning with heat is best, how to be gentle even with a very rowdy texture,  the list is endless. I definitely plan on carrying all of this knowledge into my relaxed hair regimen.


----------



## sunnieb

@Royalq congratulations!  I'm so happy for you!

I haven't used heat in 6 years, so it's doable.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Yay @Royalq! I rarely use heat myself. I haven't flat ironed my hair since April, and that was just the leave out for my sew in. I need to straighten so I can trim these ends. Then it's back to no heat for me. I'm too lazy to consistently use heat lbs.


----------



## Evolving78

This water here is so rough on my hair!


----------



## Royalq

So now that everything is dry I can see my roots didn't take as well as the rest of my hair. That's because I couldn't leave it on for as long. Lye relaxer ain't non joke, that ish burns like a ****. I couldn't stand 4 minutes with it on my roots. So the length of my hair got 14-15 minutes but my roots got 4 minutes. I'll do a corrective maybe in August or September. 
I need to trim my ends to get rid of the ssks once and for all. I really don't want to. I've lost sooooo much length over the years chasing after ssks. It's annoying.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Royalq said:


> So now that everything is dry I can see my roots didn't take as well as the rest of my hair. That's because I couldn't leave it on for as long. Lye relaxer ain't non joke, that ish burns like a ****. I couldn't stand 4 minutes with it on my roots. So the length of my hair got 14-15 minutes but my roots got 4 minutes. I'll do a corrective maybe in August or September.
> I need to trim my ends to get rid of the ssks once and for all. I really don't want to. I've lost sooooo much length over the years chasing after ssks. It's annoying.


That's why I stick to my Vitale Sensitive Scalp. I'd never be able to relax my hair with Lye. Especially with how dense my new growth gets. I don't have time to be .


----------



## Royalq

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That's why I stick to my Vitale Sensitive Scalp. I'd never be able to relax my hair with Lye. Especially with how dense my new growth gets. I don't have time to be .


But I like the results lye gave me . My hair is like wavy right now and feels thick. But chile that burn was no joke. I was applying it to the length, not even the roots yet, and the vapors from it had my scalp tingling a bit. On one part of my hair I only used Vaseline to base and the roots there are straighter but it burned worse there. When I was rinsing its still burned. Next time I'll use mild or cut it with some oil.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Yikes. It sounds like a plan to use mild or cut it with oil.


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> Did this happened yet? I'm got my days all over the place!



Lol, no ma'am, it's  tomorrow. Just put little man down for the third time tonight. It's like he knows I'm getting ready to do my hair!! I'm sure I'll get some pictures with both sets of grandparents around. I'll try to pose like it's a hair pic. Lol


----------



## Lymegreen

I'm going to have to find a relaxer my stylist was using I think it was Naked sensitive scalp formula I just looked on eBay and saw they had some on there .. hmm


----------



## MzSwift

So baby's dedication was great!  I'm glad that we did it at home.

Like I said, baby boy seemed to know that Mommy was trying to do hair and he wanted no parts of it!  I ended up getting a late start which caused me to consider short cuts.  I poo'd with Suave Clarifying poo and then took out the Joico K-Pak Reconstructor and K-Pak Intense Hydrator.  

Now typically, I would DC with heat under a plastic cap for 20 minutes, protein and 30+ minutes moisture.  However, it was already 9 PM and I was already pooped, so I read the back of the bottles.  The protein said 3-5 minutes and the moisture said 5 minutes so I was like "The bottle says 5 minutes, I'mma condition for 5 minutes." (In my best Coming to America impersonation, Lol, - "His mama named him Clay, I'mma call him Clay.")

Then I did my usual Infusium 23, grapeseed oil and TreSemme Moisture leave in.  I was generous with my IC Fantasia heat protector serum, as usual. I wasn't super excited about my results. The new growth shrinkage is real because my hair feels shorter than it was when I texlaxed 3 months ago!  Anyway, on to the pix - if I can do this properly:

New growth close up-
View media item 129289
Air dried texture-
View media item 129291
Blowout texture-
View media item 129293
Flat iron vs blowout-
View media item 129295
All done-
View media item 129299View media item 129301
12 weeks new growth flat iron close up-
View media item 129297


----------



## MzSwift

I knew I wanted to have more volume for the ceremony (darn fine texture!!) so I decided to try my first rollerset.  I did it on the flat ironed hair, just to be safe.  It was a total fail! LOL.  I ended up using my flat iron to add a few curls right before the ceremony.  Definitely not worth the poor sleep I tried to get with these huge rollers in 

Rollers-
View media item 129279
Take down the next day, FAIL-
View media item 129281View media item 129283
Bumped with flat iron-
View media item 129285View media item 129287
It's been a while since I've posted pix so please let me know if this doesn't work.


----------



## simplyconfident

Just shad an awesome DC session I want to share with y'all: 

I used Aubrey Organics white cameilla and Shea Moisture Manila honey and Mafura oil masque mixed together. D.C. With heat for 20 min. Let my hair cool for 5 min then rinsed with cold water. My hair felt amazing. 

I've haven't used the AO in years and I know my hair used to feel good after using it, but the SM most have ramped it up a notch. Next time I will try it just with the SM. 

Anyone try the SM conditioner before?


----------



## danysedai

Relaxed today at 4 months post. She added Olaplex to the relaxer and also after rinsing as a standalone treatment. I had bad breakage after having my son and it's slowly coming back. Used Affirm Fiberguard.


----------



## LushLox

@MzSwift you're hair looks lovely. Nice and shiny 

I've never had any success using magnetic rollers on dry hair I must always set on very wet hair for nice bouncy curls.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I flat ironed just enough to trim. I didn't do the back though cause it's still too short for me to see comfortably. I threw my hair into a bun after I was done 

I tried to post pictures but I keep getting error messages.


----------



## Evolving78

Shampooed my hair Friday. I'm just now rinsing the conditioner out.. I don't know if I will use heat today, but I was able to get five days wear before washing.


----------



## Evolving78

Does anyone get breakage, like 5 or so strands? My hair is bone straight, so I know it's inevitable that I'm gonna get some sort of breakage. I just know I won't be going this route anymore. My hair is already fine. Still trying to decide on what lye relaxer system I'm going with next. I know using that no lye coarse strength twice really was a doozy on my hair, but I'm retaining, hair looks good and no severe breakage. 

Does the Olaplex stand alone treatment help? Does it act like a protein? I don't want anything that acts like protein that will make my hair hard, dry, and stiff. 

I rinsed out my hair, and used Design Essentials Silk Essentials serum. I detangled my hair. I didn't use a leave-in again.


----------



## MzSwift

Put my hair back into cornrows on Wednesday, I'm so over loose hair. I also think I'm going to texlax sometime next month.  I'm probably going back to an April, August, December schedule. Working out is making a difference in my new growth.

I also ordered more ayurvedic (is that a word?) oils. Didn't feel like making my own. Trying to decide if I want to put in these twist extensions. I enjoy water on my scalp everyday and I'm not sure I can do that while in the extensions.


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> Does anyone get breakage, like 5 or so strands? My hair is bone straight, so I know it's inevitable that I'm gonna get some sort of breakage. I just know I won't be going this route anymore. My hair is already fine. Still trying to decide on what lye relaxer system I'm going with next. I know using that no lye coarse strength twice really was a doozy on my hair, but I'm retaining, hair looks good and no severe breakage.
> 
> Does the Olaplex stand alone treatment help? Does it act like a protein? I don't want anything that acts like protein that will make my hair hard, dry, and stiff.
> 
> I rinsed out my hair, and used Design Essentials Silk Essentials serum. I detangled my hair. I didn't use a leave-in again.



I get more breakage if I overmanipulate my hair when I have too much new growth. Good luck finding a system that works for you. 

I made the mistake of correcting a texlax that wasn't straight enough and I've been gradually cutting of these stick straight ends ever since. I learned the hard way, my fine strands need some textures. I'm not going back natural so slightly relaxing my texture is a happy medium for me.

Are you using any protein at all?


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> I get more breakage if I overmanipulate my hair when I have too much new growth. Good luck finding a system that works for you.
> 
> I made the mistake of correcting a texlax that wasn't straight enough and I've been gradually cutting of these stick straight ends ever since. I learned the hard way, my fine strands need some textures. I'm not going back natural so slightly relaxing my texture is a happy medium for me.
> 
> Are you using any protein at all?


I used the aphogee hard one a few weeks ago, then accidently used a light protein.

 I get slight breakage when I'm detangling wet hair, or I snag my hair on something. 

The serum I used today has protein in it. I'm just mindful of not using a shampoo, conditioner, leave-in, styler, moisturizer, etc with protein in it. All of that adds up. My hair is low porosity, but my ends are high due to bleaching, coloring, and relaxing. 

More texture leaves me with more knots and tangles.. there is no happy medium. My hair likes to coil up.


----------



## Evolving78

Blow dried my hair, deciding if I should flat iron in the morning? I gotta check the temp. If it's hot and humid, I'll be in a wig.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Does anyone get breakage, like 5 or so strands? My hair is bone straight, so I know it's inevitable that I'm gonna get some sort of breakage. I just know I won't be going this route anymore. My hair is already fine. Still trying to decide on what lye relaxer system I'm going with next. I know using that no lye coarse strength twice really was a doozy on my hair, but I'm retaining, hair looks good and no severe breakage.
> 
> Does the Olaplex stand alone treatment help? Does it act like a protein? I don't want anything that acts like protein that will make my hair hard, dry, and stiff.
> 
> I rinsed out my hair, and used Design Essentials Silk Essentials serum. I detangled my hair. I didn't use a leave-in again.


I think I only got more breakage than usual because I needed to trim my ends badly. I use a mild relaxer but I think since they've changed the formula it's gotten my hair even straighter.

I thought I posted this a while ago


----------



## LushLox

I air dried again yesterday and set my hair on a few flexi rods. I'm going to try and only air dry between now and my next touch up and minimise the manipulation. I'm quite pleased with my attempt last night my hair doesn't look and feel all crinkly and frizzy like on previous attempts. Would upload a pic but it's still not working.


----------



## Royalq

Do you guys think adding oil to a lye relaxer will cut down on the burning? I'm already trying to do research for my next touch up. My issue was that the lye burned too quickly which made me have to rinse out too soon so my roots are more textured than I would like for them to be.


----------



## Evolving78

Royalq said:


> Do you guys think adding oil to a lye relaxer will cut down on the burning? I'm already trying to do research for my next touch up. My issue was that the lye burned too quickly which made me have to rinse out too soon so my roots are more textured than I would like for them to be.


I think it would just dilute and cut down the process/break down. Do you base your scalp? I base my entire scalp with petroleum jelly all over, a base that may come with the relaxer.


----------



## MzSwift

@Royalq

IA w @shortdub78 , cutting the relaxer may just cut the process but still burn you. I cut my relaxers and still get some burns every now and then.

I would suggest a good protective base for your scalp. I do both Blue Magic Grease and Vaseline.   I used to base my scalp with oil - I've tried EVOO, Castor, Coconut, Grapeseed- and I  found they weren't as effective. So I don't use them both at the same time. I primarily use the grease but if I'm worried about my scalp more than usual, I'll use Vaseline instead. 

Maybe you could base a day or two ahead with the grease and then use a thin layer of Vaseline the day of? GL!


----------



## MzSwift

Lawd, why did I just watch a weave video and now I'm geeked to put in a sew in!! 

I haven't done a weave since my pre-hairboard days and they were glue ins, don't judge me. Lol. I've been dreading putting in these twist extensions because they take me at least 25 hrs to install and that's WITHOUT a baby! 

Thanks to these videos, Imma be rocking weaves this fall and winter and DH bet not say a word! I used to think sew ins were so intricate and time consuming. But between DH's need to see me in long, loose hair and my need to PS, this might be the compromise. Time to go weave shopping. Gonna find some cheap kinky straight to practice with... *moonwalks outta thread*


----------



## Britt

shortdub78 said:


> Does anyone get breakage, like 5 or so strands? My hair is bone straight, so I know it's inevitable that I'm gonna get some sort of breakage. I just know I won't be going this route anymore. My hair is already fine. Still trying to decide on what lye relaxer system I'm going with next. I know using that no lye coarse strength twice really was a doozy on my hair, but I'm retaining, hair looks good and no severe breakage.
> 
> Does the Olaplex stand alone treatment help? Does it act like a protein? I don't want anything that acts like protein that will make my hair hard, dry, and stiff.
> 
> I rinsed out my hair, and used Design Essentials Silk Essentials serum. I detangled my hair. I didn't use a leave-in again.


I'm getting some breakage due to my over processing, my hair B O N E straight, like limp straight - like freaking S T R A I G H T and it feels fine and is less dense due a previous set back. Anyway, I have to thank Nexxus Emergencee for getting my hair right. I will venture to say I like it far better than my DRC. I used the DRC yesterday to make a fair assessment and I like the Emergencee way better. It makes my hair just feel different. I don't know of another product that performs the same for me, other protein conditioners don't do it. When I use the Emergencee I poo, Emergencee with heat, light poo out and then follow up w/ a moisturizing conditioner. My hair is more pliable and strong. It just feels goodt! It's always made my hair feel good even my curls when natural. I also don't get protein overload from it at all.  If time permits I will give Olaplex a try on my hair this weekend, I haven't used it since I relaxed. It's NOT like a protein conditioner at all, on my curls it made it silkier and easier to detangle. It felt more like a conditioner.


----------



## Britt

MzSwift said:


> Lawd, why did I just watch a weave video and now I'm geeked to put in a sew in!!
> 
> I haven't done a weave since my pre-hairboard days and they were glue ins, don't judge me. Lol. I've been dreading putting in these twist extensions because they take me at least 25 hrs to install and that's WITHOUT a baby!
> 
> Thanks to these videos, Imma be rocking weaves this fall and winter and DH bet not say a word! I used to think sew ins were so intricate and time consuming. But between DH's need to see me in long, loose hair and my need to PS, this might be the compromise. Time to go weave shopping. Gonna find some cheap kinky straight to practice with... *moonwalks outta thread*


Ooooooh keep us posted! I'm going to get a wig made and I'm excited lol ! I need hair that looks 'styled' right now. I want a bob. If my hair weren't so fragile right now I'd probably do a sew in.


----------



## Royalq

@shortdub78 @MzSwift
I used alot of Vaseline on one quadrant of hair and the relaxer burned anyways. Then I used Vaseline and oil sheen on the other 3 quadrants and it burned anyways but the hair was underprocessed. Would grease be different from Vaseline? 

@MzSwift did you used to have a YouTube channel? I vaguely remember a YouTube with your name doing hair videos...


----------



## MzSwift

Royalq said:


> @shortdub78 @MzSwift
> I used alot of Vaseline on one quadrant of hair and the relaxer burned anyways. Then I used Vaseline and oil sheen on the other 3 quadrants and it burned anyways but the hair was underprocessed. Would grease be different from Vaseline?
> 
> @MzSwift did you used to have a YouTube channel? I vaguely remember a YouTube with your name doing hair videos...



That sucks. I'm not sure if the grease will help then. But it may be worth a shot. Can't be too safe and double basing might help if you do it once ahead of time and them again right before you apply. 

Maybe you can think back to the days preceding the relaxer to see if something else could've caused your scalp to be irritated? Do you regularly oil your scalp? Use any products with sulfur? Did you wash too soon before? Maybe styled it a certain way or manipulated it. I've read some ladies prep their hair days in advance and don't touch it until it's time to apply. 

No ma'am, I'm not brave enough to vlog. Lol. But I was very active over on another hairboard.


----------



## Evolving78

Royalq said:


> @shortdub78 @MzSwift
> I used alot of Vaseline on one quadrant of hair and the relaxer burned anyways. Then I used Vaseline and oil sheen on the other 3 quadrants and it burned anyways but the hair was underprocessed. Would grease be different from Vaseline?
> 
> @MzSwift did you used to have a YouTube channel? I vaguely remember a YouTube with your name doing hair videos...


I would switch to sensitive scalp relaxers, or a different brand.


----------



## quirkydimples

I'm hoping I can make it shoulder length by year's end. 

Here's me in January this year:
 

Here's me this morning (it's humid so nothing good is happening with my hair today):


----------



## Royalq

MzSwift said:


> That sucks. I'm not sure if the grease will help then. But it may be worth a shot. Can't be too safe and double basing might help if you do it once ahead of time and them again right before you apply.
> 
> Maybe you can think back to the days preceding the relaxer to see if something else could've caused your scalp to be irritated? Do you regularly oil your scalp? Use any products with sulfur? Did you wash too soon before? Maybe styled it a certain way or manipulated it. I've read some ladies prep their hair days in advance and don't touch it until it's time to apply.
> 
> No ma'am, I'm not brave enough to vlog. Lol. But I was very active over on another hairboard.



Hmm, now that you mention it my scalp may have been irritated. I had mini twists in my natural hair and I removed and detangled the day before I relaxed. The pulling may have made my scalp more irritated...


----------



## Evolving78

quirkydimples said:


> I'm hoping I can make it shoulder length by year's end.
> 
> Here's me in January this year:
> View attachment 406823
> 
> Here's me this morning (it's humid so nothing good is happening with my hair today):
> View attachment 406827


It's growing!


----------



## MzSwift

quirkydimples said:


> I'm hoping I can make it shoulder length by year's end.
> 
> Here's me in January this year:
> View attachment 406823
> 
> Here's me this morning (it's humid so nothing good is happening with my hair today):
> View attachment 406827



Great progress, girl!! 
Yes, SL by December, here you come!


----------



## MzSwift

Royalq said:


> Hmm, now that you mention it my scalp may have been irritated. I had mini twists in my natural hair and I removed and detangled the day before I relaxed. The pulling may have made my scalp more irritated...



Oh yes, girl, that would do it! If you have to manipulate your hair, maybe wait a few days to a week before you relax.

Did you do an ACV rinse to help with scabs? If not, maybe you can try that. I didn't like doing them as a natural but I do one during my texlax process. ACV helps soothe those burns and it also helps in my neutralizing process.

Aside from that, I hope you're enjoying your hair! I loved my virgin texlax because I could finally do WNGs. My natural texture wasn't having that without SSKs.


----------



## Evolving78

I will be 8 weeks post tomorrow. I won't be using direct heat for the rest of this month. I might sit under the dryer.  Nothing wrong with heat, it's just a lot more manipulation for me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'll be 4 weeks post tomorrow. The underprocessed part makes it feels like  longer than that 

I gave up spraying both X21 spray and APB leave in. Think that was too much. I use the APB leave in, X21 cream, and oil. Currently I'm taking a week break from the X21. I'm just using the APB leave in Spray and Cupachu moisturizer.


----------



## simplyconfident

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I'll be 4 weeks post tomorrow. The underprocessed part makes it feels like  longer than that
> 
> I gave up spraying both X21 spray and APB leave in. Think that was too much. I use the APB leave in, X21 cream, and oil. Currently I'm taking a week break from the X21. I'm just using the APB leave in Spray and Cupachu moisturizer.



Why did you give it up? I'm about to start next week.


----------



## Evolving78

Just rinsed the conditioner out of my head from last night. I didn't care for today's detangling session. I really need a shower head filter..
I know gotta use my Silicon mix Bambu for the rest of this stretch and I need to stick to my 2-3 a week wash day and make sure I rinse the conditioner out the same day! 
I'm air drying my hair right now and will be clipping it up, and putting my head wrap on.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

simplyconfident said:


> Why did you give it up? I'm about to start next week.


It's just for a week lol. I'll start again the week after. I give it up to 1) Save product and 2) I take a week off so my scalp doesn't get too used to it.


----------



## MzSwift

Wayment....

Has anyone posted this beautiful head of HL relaxed/relaxed hair? Is she a member? I don't recognize her backshot.


----------



## Evolving78

I don't know what relaxer to get and I'm money challenged right now! lol ORS lye regular  leaves me dry and  under-processed, Motions burns the heck out of me. My stylist. Back 10-14 years ago used to use Designer's Touch. I may try that, or the Silk Elements regular. I don't want nothing with a bunch of additives. Those ingredients always leaves hair underprocessed. My hair isn't coarse, but it takes a lot to loosen, or uncoil my hair. That's why I can't go too long, since my hair wants to coil up like a snake. That causes breakage. That's why I gotta use high heat. Plus I'm low porosity so it takes a lot of something to penetrate. I don't have thick strands, but I got high density.


----------



## MzSwift

Y'all I keep wanting to try the WNG scrunch on my longer  hair. It's the style I wore when my hair was shorter. But I think I want to continue growing  out my bone  straight ends some more before I rock that style. I plan to be full WL next summer and I think it'll look great then. 

In the meantime, I think I've found a wig I will rock when I leave the house. I'm in love! It's shaped like my natural hair (though not the same texture) so I feel good rocking it. I'm gonna alternate rocking wigs with rocking twist extensions until  November. Then I'm going to relax and rock my hair for the holidays.

I think I'll go back into PSing after the new year until May when I'll texlax again. May is mine and DH's birth month, our wedding anniversary and then there's Mother's Day and Memorial Day. Not to mention, it's when the weather tends to be decent.

So here's my new wig :

View media item 129323View media item 129321View media item 129319


----------



## Evolving78

@MzSwift 
That wig looks good on you!


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> @MzSwift
> That wig looks good on you!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Evolving78

I'm going to get a shower filter today and I will not be using no lye relaxers anymore. Those two things are what's keeping me to wash my hair more often, due to the buildup of products, calcium, minerals, etc... I use good products and deep condition twice a week, but can't seem to get the moisture my hair needs. The hard water is the main culprit.


----------



## movingforward

why is it so hard to find some relaxers on the ground!


----------



## 11228

movingforward said:


> why is it so hard to find some relaxers on the ground!



Try finding lye relaxers in stores. They are also so expensive online.


----------



## simplyconfident

MzSwift said:


> Y'all I keep wanting to try the WNG scrunch on my longer  hair. It's the style I wore when my hair was shorter. But I think I want to continue growing  out my bone  straight ends some more before I rock that style. I plan to be full WL next summer and I think it'll look great then.
> 
> In the meantime, I think I've found a wig I will rock when I leave the house. I'm in love! It's shaped like my natural hair (though not the same texture) so I feel good rocking it. I'm gonna alternate rocking wigs with rocking twist extensions until  November. Then I'm going to relax and rock my hair for the holidays.
> 
> I think I'll go back into PSing after the new year until May when I'll texlax again. May is mine and DH's birth month, our wedding anniversary and then there's Mother's Day and Memorial Day. Not to mention, it's when the weather tends to be decent.
> 
> So here's my new wig :
> 
> love it. Do you have a link to it?


----------



## Evolving78

movingforward said:


> why is it so hard to find some relaxers on the ground!


What are you looking for?


----------



## MzSwift

@simplyconfident 

Yes ma'am, sure do! Looks like it's sold out but sometimes on Amazon, you can find another vendor selling the same product under a different name. 

BTW, the wig is so light, bouncy and natural feeling.  I bought another curly one on there and it was just heavy and itchy!

Here's the link:


----------



## Evolving78

I'm over non sulfate shampoos! The only one I may still use is by Keracare. That's it. I used the Design Essentials Almond and avocado. I really like that shampoo, but after chelating my hair, I used it and I could literally feel a coating on my hands and hair after rinsing. I had to get back in the shower, use the hard water shampoo to remove that, then follow with Design Essentials honey Creme shampoo (that has sulfates). 
The hard water shampoo didn't feel stripping at all. My hair and scalp felt nice and clean. I will use that once a month. I will stick to the non sulfate shampoo for my kids. It's a detangling shampoo, so that's why it leaves a coating. 
So no to non sulfates and no to no-lye relaxers. I'm done with the product buildup.


----------



## movingforward

shortdub78 said:


> What are you looking for?



Affirm Fiberguard or design essentials.  Any ideas?


----------



## Evolving78

movingforward said:


> Affirm Fiberguard or design essentials.  Any ideas?


You can't get that on the ground without a license. You would only be able to go in a beauty supply store that requires you to have that as well.


----------



## 11228

movingforward said:


> Affirm Fiberguard or design essentials.  Any ideas?



I just got a huge tube of lye Mizani Butter blends. I hope it works well. I have been using Lineage till now


----------



## Betterdaysahead

MzSwift said:


> Y'all I keep wanting to try the WNG scrunch on my longer  hair. It's the style I wore when my hair was shorter. But I think I want to continue growing  out my bone  straight ends some more before I rock that style. I plan to be full WL next summer and I think it'll look great then.
> 
> In the meantime, I think I've found a wig I will rock when I leave the house. I'm in love! It's shaped like my natural hair (though not the same texture) so I feel good rocking it. I'm gonna alternate rocking wigs with rocking twist extensions until  November. Then I'm going to relax and rock my hair for the holidays.
> 
> I think I'll go back into PSing after the new year until May when I'll texlax again. May is mine and DH's birth month, our wedding anniversary and then there's Mother's Day and Memorial Day. Not to mention, it's when the weather tends to be decent.
> 
> So here's my new wig :
> 
> View media item 129323View media item 129321View media item 129319




That wig looks really good on you


----------



## MzSwift

mdh8482 said:


> That wig looks really good on you



@mdh8482

Thanks so much!  Surprise to me since I bought it off Amazon and not a hair site.


----------



## movingforward

11228 said:


> I just got a huge tube of lye Mizani Butter blends. I hope it works well. I have been using Lineage till now



yeah lineage isnt agreeing with my hair anymore.  

maybe I give mizani a try.


----------



## Evolving78

movingforward said:


> yeah lineage isnt agreeing with my hair anymore.
> 
> maybe I give mizani a try.


I would have gotten Mizani, but I was on a budget! lol I wasn't going to get Butter Blends though. Too much stuff in it for me. I was going to get Rhelaxer in normal. Once I finish this Creme of Nature, I may buy that next.


----------



## Loving

My hair is shedding so much. I'm not sure what's going on. Sigh.


----------



## Alma Petra

MzSwift said:


> Y'all I keep wanting to try the WNG scrunch on my longer  hair. It's the style I wore when my hair was shorter. But I think I want to continue growing  out my bone  straight ends some more before I rock that style. I plan to be full WL next summer and I think it'll look great then.
> 
> In the meantime, I think I've found a wig I will rock when I leave the house. I'm in love! It's shaped like my natural hair (though not the same texture) so I feel good rocking it. I'm gonna alternate rocking wigs with rocking twist extensions until  November. Then I'm going to relax and rock my hair for the holidays.
> 
> I think I'll go back into PSing after the new year until May when I'll texlax again. May is mine and DH's birth month, our wedding anniversary and then there's Mother's Day and Memorial Day. Not to mention, it's when the weather tends to be decent.
> 
> So here's my new wig :
> 
> View media item 129323View media item 129321View media item 129319



This is crazy beautiful! This is the first time I ever feel a real desire to wear a wig! It's sad that it's not available


----------



## SugarSweetCoco**

shortdub78 said:


> I'm over non sulfate shampoos! The only one I may still use is by Keracare. That's it. I used the Design Essentials Almond and avocado. I really like that shampoo, but after chelating my hair, I used it and I could literally feel a coating on my hands and hair after rinsing. I had to get back in the shower, use the hard water shampoo to remove that, then follow with Design Essentials honey Creme shampoo (that has sulfates).
> The hard water shampoo didn't feel stripping at all. My hair and scalp felt nice and clean. I will use that once a month. I will stick to the non sulfate shampoo for my kids. It's a detangling shampoo, so that's why it leaves a coating.
> So no to non sulfates and no to no-lye relaxers. I'm done with the product buildup.



Yess girl welcome to the dark side! Do whats best for you! For me I find sulfate shampoos with oils in it help with the dryness the hair and scalp can get! Do let us know how you get on


----------



## Evolving78

SugarSweetCoco** said:


> Yess girl welcome to the dark side! Do whats best for you! For me I find sulfate shampoos with oils in it help with the dryness the hair and scalp can get! Do let us know how you get on


I'm a sulfate girl too! lol I thought using a chelating shampoo would dry my hair out, so I used a non sulfate. It left so much residue/coating on my hair! I will just stick with sulfate too.  All of that build up will causes dryness, breakage, clogged follicles, products not working properly.


----------



## LushLox

I've always used SLS shampoos, I never have a problem with them. I do use organic shampoos/bars now and again when I want a break from SLS but I will always use sulfates.  I prefer them as they probably get rid of the products I use in the week and I tend to apply a bit more product as progress into my stretch.


----------



## Royalq

So I need to do a corrective relaxer on my whole hair. Like i mentioned before my roots were under processed and are too kinky for my liking. but the length of my hair has a smidgen too much texture. I should have smoothed it better because it has a similar characteristic that my natural hair had, that is to twirl around itself making it difficult to part. I would like to take the texture down a notch and smooth it out more to stop that twirling motion. But my length is much straighter than my roots so I cant to it all at once like i did the first time. So im wonder which to correct first? The roots which will require more sitting time, or the length which i might leave of for just a few minutes?


----------



## Evolving78

Royalq said:


> So I need to do a corrective relaxer on my whole hair. Like i mentioned before my roots were under processed and are too kinky for my liking. but the length of my hair has a smidgen too much texture. I should have smoothed it better because it has a similar characteristic that my natural hair had, that is to twirl around itself making it difficult to part. I would like to take the texture down a notch and smooth it out more to stop that twirling motion. But my length is much straighter than my roots so I cant to it all at once like i did the first time. So im wonder which to correct first? The roots which will require more sitting time, or the length which i might leave of for just a few minutes?


I would do the roots, then when you smooth hit the length down.


----------



## Evolving78

My hair twirls on itself too. I will be  using aphogee 2 min next wash. I need to really stick to use a small amount of conditioner in my hair. Too much and it makes my hair feel very coated and fragile. My hair is very fine. I will also finger detangle and separate my hair before I use a comb and do it on semi dry hair. 
My hair is really soft right now. I didn't use detangler on three section of my hair. I just applied a serum after I detangled. I lost a bit more hair than when I used the detangler on the fourth section.


----------



## MzSwift

Royalq said:


> So I need to do a corrective relaxer on my whole hair. Like i mentioned before my roots were under processed and are too kinky for my liking. but the length of my hair has a smidgen too much texture. I should have smoothed it better because it has a similar characteristic that my natural hair had, that is to twirl around itself making it difficult to part. I would like to take the texture down a notch and smooth it out more to stop that twirling motion. But my length is much straighter than my roots so I cant to it all at once like i did the first time. So im wonder which to correct first? The roots which will require more sitting time, or the length which i might leave of for just a few minutes?



IA with @shortdub78  do the roots then smooth.  But please be careful, sis.  I made this mistake with my virgin texlax. Was frustrated by the curling and SSKs ( which is why I texlaxed in the first place). I've lost so much length trying to do correctives to fix my texture. I should've just transitioned to straighter results with subsequent texlaxes. I don't care about the differing textures because my natural hair was a few different textures too. So now I'm transitioning back to more texture because my corrective results were too bone straight.

Beginning texture, WNG texlax on virgin hair:
View media item 126921View media item 126919
My current texture - you can see the straight ends:
View media item 129289View media item 129291
LHCF won't  let me upload my braid pic but it clearly shows how over straight my hair was compared to now  that I'm transitioning to thicker texture.

This is my goal texture ( not a pic of me, obviously, lol). What I was trying to achieve with my corrective:


----------



## Royalq

MzSwift said:


> IA with @shortdub78  do the roots then smooth.  But please be careful, sis.  I made this mistake with my virgin texlax. Was frustrated by the curling and SSKs ( which is why I texlaxed in the first place). I've lost so much length trying to do correctives to fix my texture. I should've just transitioned to straighter results with subsequent texlaxes. I don't care about the differing textures because my natural hair was a few different textures too. So now I'm transitioning back to more texture because my corrective results were too bone straight.
> 
> Beginning texture, WNG texlax on virgin hair:
> View media item 126921View media item 126919
> My current texture - you can see the straight ends:
> View media item 129289View media item 129291
> LHCF won't  let me upload my braid pic but it clearly shows how over straight my hair was compared to now  that I'm transitioning to thicker texture.
> 
> This is my goal texture ( not a pic of me, obviously, lol). What I was trying to achieve with my corrective:


Thanks so much! Now your making me hesitate lol. I can deal with the length. It's not a necessity for it to be straighter. I don't want to mess up and make it too straight. But my roots definitely need to get redone. Ah, I'm conflicted


----------



## MzSwift

Finally finished these twists  at midnight last night. After four days of installing, they started out mini in the front but ended up just being small in the back. Lol

When the forum permits I'll post pix. So tired.


----------



## Evolving78

Royalq said:


> Thanks so much! Now your making me hesitate lol. I can deal with the length. It's not a necessity for it to be straighter. I don't want to mess up and make it too straight. But my roots definitely need to get redone. Ah, I'm conflicted


Just coat the relaxed ends really well to cut down on the process.


----------



## Royalq

shortdub78 said:


> Just coat the relaxed ends really well to cut down on the process.


Hmmm okay. So i intend to use mild this time. Ill coat my length with vaseline and oilsheen and wait till the last 2-3 minutes before rinsing. Ill go by quadrants again to be careful.


----------



## MzSwift

Royalq said:


> Hmmm okay. So i intend to use mild this time. Ill coat my length with vaseline and oilsheen and wait till the last 2-3 minutes before rinsing. Ill go by quadrants again to be careful.



GL! So how far post relaxed are you? How long before you do your corrective?


----------



## Royalq

MzSwift said:


> GL! So how far post relaxed are you? How long before you do your corrective?


Today makes exactly 4 weeks post. I plan to do it sometime next week because the week after I'll be so busy


----------



## Evolving78

I'm about to get rid of products again... the Keracare humecto in the bottle is not cutting it. I'm on the hunt for new products. 
I rewashed my hair with a non sulfate, since I clarified earlier today. It didn't feel coated this time. I decided to condition with Aphogee 2 min.  Hair felt better than using Keracare Humecto..smh I kept it in for two minutes while in the shower. I rinsed and used Aphogee provitamin leave-in. Felt better and detangled better than CON argan oil spray. Hair feels soft while air drying a bit before I blow dry on cool. I got some pillow rollers. I will get the aphogee green tea shampoo and some more 2min. I'll use this for 4-6 weeks to see how well my hair does. 
I think I had a problem with protein due to the build up of hard water, and heavy products/heavy usage. 

I also got ORS humidity serum. A little goes a long way. I would like to use flat iron to see how my hair holds up in this heat tomorrow, but I applied to see how it will hold my curls tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78

I got some satin pillow rollers. I was too tired to use them last night. I may use them today.
My hair feels nice and soft after using those two Aphogee products. The Provitamin leave-in is my new leave-in detangling spray.

That serum really helped with air drying. I blow dried my hair on cool for a little bit, but i had to stop to get my baby boy something. It really helped with smoothing down the cuticle.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I've been good and bad. 

The good: I've been double bunning. 
The bad: I haven't washed my hair in about 3 weeks. 
The good: I've been spraying my hair daily with water and not combing as much.
 The bad: I almost never remember to tie my hair up and I can't find my satin pillow cases. 
The good: I don't have as much shed hair from combing daily and I've only used heat once.


----------



## Evolving78

i M&S my hair today and it feels good. No crazy dryness.


----------



## LushLox

Just a week now before I touch up. Going to do a mid strength protein treatment today and a good moisture DC. 

I will do another light shampoo and condition a couple of days before I relax as this system seems to yield me the best and most effective results. I'll do a heavier seal to my ends also in readiness.


----------



## MzSwift

Lawd y'all, why did I  stumble upon lazy crochet videos?!? I ain't gon see my hair no mo this year, I  swear!!! Lol

Between this weave video and this lazy crochet, I'm hoping this is my last install of twist extensions. Took almost 5 days to finish these suckas and I'm STILL delirious from lack of sleep. Didn't help that little man decided not to sleep or nap well.  

Anyway, I  thought I'd share the videos that are inspiring my PS kick. Let's grow some long relaxed hair!! 

Lazy Crochet (Yes Lawd):


Weave inspo:


No leave out-


----------



## MzSwift

Here's one for short hair:


BTW, I  just  have to say I love Black women and how ingenious we are!! We're freaking fabulous!!


----------



## Evolving78

I guess since I got rid of this build up on my hair, protein is my friend for now? I remember using a protein based line 15 years ago. My hair had been bleached and relaxed. I decided I wanted to grow it out and found the most amazing stylist. The sold Biostrand in the salon, and she has me to purchase it. I would bring my products in and she would use the whole system. I would use the finishing products at home between visit. I went to her weekly. 
My hair was between ear and neck length. She would wash, D.C., spray the leave-in, mold me down and put me under the dryer. Then she would blow dry to straighten a little more, then flat iron me. 
Once my hair got a little stronger, I asked for wet wraps. Once my hair got longer I wanted roller sets. She didn't like doing them! Lol so I started going to someone else in the salon. 
After my hair got stronger after 3-6 months, I started using Keracare. I was getting a relaxer every 10-12 weeks. I got my ends trimmed with every relaxer. She didn't take off much. 
I guess I shared that story to say my hair needed protein at the time, but once it worked, I didn't need another protein treatment ever! lol I didn't start back with protein treatments until I starting messing with my hair at home. 

Stylists don't recommend them unless your hair is damaged. If you use a good line that has balance, you should be good to go. 

And my hair is very fine! I just have a lot of strands! 

I'm trying to strengthen my hair so it can handle the two textures I got going on.


----------



## LushLox

So I realise that my hair didn't process quite as straight as I normally get it, but that's okay.  I also realise that I can't be relaxing so straight anymore, it's not getting me anywhere.

All it will mean is I probably won't be able to stretch for quite as long as I'm used to.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> So I realise that my hair didn't process quite as straight as I normally get it, but that's okay.  I also realise that I can't be relaxing so straight anymore, it's not getting me anywhere.
> 
> All it will mean is I probably won't be able to stretch for quite as long as I'm used to.


I'm in that boat with you. My hair didn't get straight, and I have new growth on top of it! I gotta fight tooth and nail to make it to 8 weeks without something terrible happening.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Does anyone go back to  watch old relaxer commercials? Or am I the only one?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have one straighter side and one poofier side. On both sides someone asked me was I going natural  I can see why they would ask though.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Does anyone go back to  watch old relaxer commercials? Or am I the only one?


Commercials? You are on your own with that one! lol commercials though? Lol
I watch old relaxer youtubers if that counts?


----------



## Evolving78

Ok so I'm done buying products for my hair. I should be good for the rest of the year! Except for the 2 min reconstructor, that I will get next month. 
I got products for protein
Moisture
Heat styling. 
I bought a banana clip to put my hair up when it starts looking funky. 
I'm gonna heat style my hair weekly to keep this shedding and new growth from getting married.


----------



## LushLox

@shortdub78 

Agreed I am sooo over the continual product buying I don't need to do it I know what works so I'm going to try and stop now and just repurchase the stuff that I know works.


----------



## LushLox

I kinda feel after each stretch I need to take away some learning and apply the learning to my next stretch.

I simply cannot use the same moisturising products and methods at 1 - 6 weeks post that I do 8/10+ weeks post. I know this but yet I still ignore it sometimes 

I don't really wear wigs and weaves so I really have to work on super minimal manipulation hair techniques and styles once I'm 8 weeks post. Again I forget this sometimes, normally it's because of poor time planning or laziness. I'm going to really think about this over the next few days and come up with some solutions cause this really is one of the key areas for retention imo.

A slight contradiction to my last point perhaps but not really. Sometimes I need to manipulate the hair more by blow drying and flat ironing. It's helpful when I'm deep in a stretch as the hair is much more easier to style and there's less 'hand in head,' time during the week and less breakage.

The last few weeks of a stretch is hard. You need to be even more diligent and focused on the hair than at any other time imo because it seems to be when the problems start happening. I've not really been doing that I've taken my foot off the gas and in the end the hair suffers. I think it's cause I want to make it to specific point in my stretch and I'm quite determined to do so. It's silly because if I gave in and relaxed a bit earlier I probably wouldn't have had the problems.

I need to let go of edge tamer gel.

*sigh* Sorry for the long ramble it's just therapeutic to note this down.

Happy to hear of any other grumbles!


----------



## Evolving78

^^^i'm really trying to see the benefit of long term stretching for me... I already have a lot of new growth just at 4 weeks!  That's why I'm really working on my appplication skills and timing. 
I like wearing my hair straight. Trying to grow out a bunch of natural hair, on top of relaxed hair doesn't make any sense. 
Stretching long term doesn't increase growth. It creates more challenges, and can cause damage.  People that have more wavy texture patterns can get away with it.  There is only one YouTube who has new growth like me, and she doesn't stretch at all! She relaxes once a month! Her hair doesn't suffer from it. Now if she stopped getting pregnant, using permanent hair color, and styling so much, her hair would be down to her butt by now.  I try to wait 8-10 weeks. 
There is another YTer that goes to the salon and gets a touch up every 5 weeks. She has nice healthy hair as well. 
I think the key is to listen to my hair and not fight it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> ^^^i'm really trying to see the benefit of long term stretching for me... I already have a lot of new growth just at 4 weeks!  That's why I'm really working on my appplication skills and timing.
> I like wearing my hair straight. Trying to grow out a bunch of natural hair, on top of relaxed hair doesn't make any sense.
> Stretching long term doesn't increase growth. It creates more challenges, and can cause damage.  People that have more wavy texture patterns can get away with it.  *There is only one YouTube who has new growth like me, and she doesn't stretch at all! She relaxes once a month! *Her hair doesn't suffer from it. Now if she stopped getting pregnant, using permanent hair color, and styling so much, her hair would be down to her butt by now.  I try to wait 8-10 weeks.
> There is another YTer that goes to the salon and gets a touch up every 5 weeks. She has nice healthy hair as well.
> I think the key is to listen to my hair and not fight it.


Is the YTber Sw33tSparkl3? I love her. It might not be her since I don't think Sparkle colors her hair. She does relax once a month though. I have no idea who the other Youtuber is.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Is the YTber Sw33tSparkl3? I love her. It might not be her since I don't think Sparkle colors her hair. She does relax once a month though. I have no idea who the other Youtuber is.


Yes it's her. She has had 2 setbacks due to color. (Jet Black) Major breakage. She used to color her hair red when she first started her channel and right before she had her first child. Then the post partum shedding didn't help either. 
She had to cut her hair several times.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Yes it's her. She has had 2 setbacks due to color. (Jet Black) Major breakage. She used to color her hair red when she first started her channel and right before she had her first child. Then the post partum shedding didn't help either.
> She had to cut her hair several times.


Right, right.. I just started following I think about a year or so ago. I do remember she colored her hair Jet Black, and she did have a lot of post-partum shedding. Who was that other YouTuber that goes to the salon for a touch up every 5 weeks?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

This hair laziness makes things so hard for me. I hate that I burned out on doing my hair. I should have stopped when I felt it coming on. I need to make it a goal to do my hair once a week(washing, dc-ing, etc), instead of whenever I feel like it. I'm never gonna get anywhere by being lazy. Also I need to find a better way to manage my new growth. I can barely make it to 8 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

@ItsMeLilLucky I feel the same!

Doing my hair has become a chore.  I can't explain it.  I used to love washing, conditioning, etc.  Now, not so much. 

I have so many things going on right now and my haircare takes a back seat.  Ironically, it may be a good thing in some ways.  I don't manipulate it much.  I either bun or ponytail and move on.  

Thankfully,  my hair is hanging on.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think doing my hair stopped being fun the last 3 years  I was natural. I just never "recovered." I thought relaxing my hair would bring some of the fun back, but I still feel blah lol. I don't want to cut it though, and I'm already relaxed, so I don't wanna add any color. Maybe I should get it braided every once in a while lol.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Right, right.. I just started following I think about a year or so ago. I do remember she colored her hair Jet Black, and she did have a lot of post-partum shedding. Who was that other YouTuber that goes to the salon for a touch up every 5 weeks?


I can't think of her name right now. She is from California.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I think doing my hair stopped being fun the last 3 years  I was natural. I just never "recovered." I thought relaxing my hair would bring some of the fun back, but I still feel blah lol. I don't want to cut it though, and I'm already relaxed, so I don't wanna add any color. Maybe I should get it braided every once in a while lol.


I'm chasing length right now, so that's what's keeping me going. This is what I mean when  women/mothers feel burned out!
You are struggling to do your hair, and I'm struggling to do something to my nails! Lol
Are you in any challenges?


----------



## Lymegreen

I'm doing a hot oil treatment with corn oil and bhringrai.  It's the only oil I have in the house.   Seems to be adding my elasticity back.


----------



## CharlieEcho

Has anyone tried this? I'm DCing now with it. I find the moisturiser from this range not very moisturising.


----------



## Evolving78

I put my hair in a banana clip. The ponytail is rubbing on my neck, so if I decide to keep wearing this I will need to figure out how to pin my ends up without damaging them.


----------



## Evolving78

CharlieEcho said:


> Has anyone tried this? I'm DCing now with it. I find the moisturiser from this range not very moisturising.


No I haven't tried this. SM products sit on top of my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

Anyone knows of any hair pins that won't Cause damage?


----------



## LushLox

CharlieEcho said:


> Has anyone tried this? I'm DCing now with it. I find the moisturiser from this range not very moisturising.



I've got this. I bought it to use if needed whilst at my BF's place. It's absolute trash, zero slip and a horrible film was there after.


----------



## CharlieEcho

LushLox said:


> I've got this. I bought it to use if needed whilst at my BF's place. It's absolute trash, zero slip and a horrible film was there after.


I find the moisturiser leaves a dull film too. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I'm chasing length right now, so that's what's keeping me going. This is what I mean when  women/mothers feel burned out!
> You are struggling to do your hair, and I'm struggling to do something to my nails! Lol
> Are you in any challenges?


No, not currently. I never remember to stay active. I definitely feel burned out. I've been feeling it for a while now. I do feel like I'm slowly coming back to though.


----------



## Rozlewis

LushLox said:


> I kinda feel after each stretch I need to take away some learning and apply the learning to my next stretch.
> 
> I simply cannot use the same moisturising products and methods at 1 - 6 weeks post that I do 8/10+ weeks post. I know this but yet I still ignore it sometimes
> 
> I don't really wear wigs and weaves so I really have to work on super minimal manipulation hair techniques and styles once I'm 8 weeks post. Again I forget this sometimes, normally it's because of poor time planning or laziness. I'm going to really think about this over the next few days and come up with some solutions cause this really is one of the key areas for retention imo.
> 
> A slight contradiction to my last point perhaps but not really. Sometimes I need to manipulate the hair more by blow drying and flat ironing. It's helpful when I'm deep in a stretch as the hair is much more easier to style and there's less 'hand in head,' time during the week and less breakage.
> 
> The last few weeks of a stretch is hard. You need to be even more diligent and focused on the hair than at any other time imo because it seems to be when the problems start happening. I've not really been doing that I've taken my foot off the gas and in the end the hair suffers. I think it's cause I want to make it to specific point in my stretch and I'm quite determined to do so. It's silly because if I gave in and relaxed a bit earlier I probably wouldn't have had the problems.
> 
> I need to let go of edge tamer gel.
> 
> *sigh* Sorry for the long ramble it's just therapeutic to note this down.
> 
> Happy to hear of any other grumbles!




@LushLox 

Nice post. I too, like to learn from each relaxer stretch. Here is my rundown:

Week 1 - 8
This is my normal regimen and is smooth sailing for the most part. I have purchased a few wigs but I am not a wig person. I like to wear my hair throughout the whole stretch.  I wash my hair every Saturday and cowash every Wednesday. However, I can skip a cowash every now and then at this time with no problem. If I skip I will lat least moisturize my hair with a spritz, seal with an oil and detangle. I moisturize and seal every other day.

Week 9 - 12
Things begin to get a little rough and I need to increase my moisture game.  At this time I use my heavier moisturizers and sealants. I also try not to skip a cowash day unless it is impossible (i.e. traveling for work, sick, etc.). These weeks are not bad if I stick to my regimen. I moisturize and seal daily.

Week 13 - 16
This is where things really get rough. I continue to use my heavy moisturizers and sealants but I increase the amount of product I use. I moisturize and seal more thoroughly by parting the hair and applying the moisturizer heavily to the new growth and ends. During this time I use a lot of eco-styler and edge control to lay those edges. 

This works pretty well for me. It does not benefit me to stretch more than this. I get about 2 inches of new growth and have been able to avoid serious issues. I air dry 90% of the time, only using direct heat right before my relaxer. This allows me to part my hair with ease when applying the relaxer.


----------



## LushLox

@Rozlewis Lovely post, thanks


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> ^^^i'm really trying to see the benefit of long term stretching for me... I already have a lot of new growth just at 4 weeks!  That's why I'm really working on my appplication skills and timing.
> I like wearing my hair straight. Trying to grow out a bunch of natural hair, on top of relaxed hair doesn't make any sense.
> Stretching long term doesn't increase growth. It creates more challenges, and can cause damage.  People that have more wavy texture patterns can get away with it.  There is only one YouTube who has new growth like me, and she doesn't stretch at all! She relaxes once a month! Her hair doesn't suffer from it. Now if she stopped getting pregnant, using permanent hair color, and styling so much, her hair would be down to her butt by now.  I try to wait 8-10 weeks.
> There is another YTer that goes to the salon and gets a touch up every 5 weeks. She has nice healthy hair as well.
> I think the key is to listen to my hair and not fight it.



Yes, I have coily natural hair too!  The reason I stretch so long is because I'm such a slow grower.  I grow less than 6" per year.  If I don't stretch enough I won't have any new growth to relax.  So I'm envious of you ladies who grow so quickly.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Yes, I have coily natural hair too!  The reason I stretch so long is because I'm such a slow grower.  I grow less than 6" per year.  If I don't stretch enough I won't have any new growth to relax.  So I'm envious of you ladies who grow so quickly.


But you retain all of your length! lol you are a retaining queen! I'm scissor happy, so I would need therapy to get on your level! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> No, not currently. I never remember to stay active. I definitely feel burned out. I've been feeling it for a while now. I do feel like I'm slowly coming back to though.


We gotta get your groove back!


----------



## Evolving78

Have any of you ladies tried the Design Essentials Agave and Lavender line?


----------



## Rozlewis

shortdub78 said:


> Have any of you ladies tried the Design Essentials Agave and Lavender line?




I tried the shampoo and loved it. Left my hair soft, manageable  and moisturized. I have the conditioner but I have not used it yet.


----------



## Evolving78

Rozlewis said:


> I tried the shampoo and loved it. Left my hair soft, manageable  and moisturized. I have the conditioner but I have not used it yet.


I'm gonna use it on my daughter and I bought it to see if it will help with my own heat styling. I kinda wanna see if I can use the primer just as a spray on my dry hair?


----------



## 11228

shortdub78 said:


> ^^^i'm really trying to see the benefit of long term stretching for me... I already have a lot of new growth just at 4 weeks!  That's why I'm really working on my appplication skills and timing.
> I like wearing my hair straight. Trying to grow out a bunch of natural hair, on top of relaxed hair doesn't make any sense.
> Stretching long term doesn't increase growth. It creates more challenges, and can cause damage.  People that have more wavy texture patterns can get away with it.  There is only one YouTube who has new growth like me, and she doesn't stretch at all! She relaxes once a month! Her hair doesn't suffer from it. Now if she stopped getting pregnant, using permanent hair color, and styling so much, her hair would be down to her butt by now.  I try to wait 8-10 weeks.
> There is another YTer that goes to the salon and gets a touch up every 5 weeks. She has nice healthy hair as well.
> I think the key is to listen to my hair and not fight it.



I agree about not seeing the point of long stretches. In my experience, I always suffer a backset the week before due to tangles. It almost feel like, I deliberately wait for the setback before relaxing. As if I need some divine permission lol

The most important thing about touch-ups is overlapping. If you can get to the new growth without overlapping, more power to you.


----------



## Evolving78

11228 said:


> I agree about not seeing the point of long stretches. In my experience, I always suffer a backset the week before due to tangles. It almost feel like, I deliberately wait for the setback before relaxing. As if I need some divine permission lol
> 
> The most important thing about touch-ups is overlapping. If you can get to the new growth without overlapping, more power to you.


Yes I agree! That's why I'm really going to work on/pactice how I apply the relaxer by using up these thick conditioners. It's different doing it on someone else's hair vs. mine.


----------



## Rozlewis

shortdub78 said:


> Yes I agree! That's why I'm really going to work on/pactice how I apply the relaxer by using up these thick conditioners. It's different doing it on someone else's hair vs. mine.



I agree. Stretching is not for everyone. I used to feel the same way until I mastered my technique but what works for one does not work for all. It took me a while to get the hang of it. Good luck.


----------



## SugarSweetCoco**

shortdub78 said:


> ^^^i'm really trying to see the benefit of long term stretching for me... I already have a lot of new growth just at 4 weeks!  That's why I'm really working on my appplication skills and timing.
> I like wearing my hair straight. Trying to grow out a bunch of natural hair, on top of relaxed hair doesn't make any sense.
> Stretching long term doesn't increase growth. It creates more challenges, and can cause damage.  People that have more wavy texture patterns can get away with it.  There is only one YouTube who has new growth like me, and she doesn't stretch at all! She relaxes once a month! Her hair doesn't suffer from it. Now if she stopped getting pregnant, using permanent hair color, and styling so much, her hair would be down to her butt by now.  I try to wait 8-10 weeks.
> There is another YTer that goes to the salon and gets a touch up every 5 weeks. She has nice healthy hair as well.
> I think the key is to listen to my hair and not fight it.



I see your point.. I think it depends on personal preference and the head of hair. 

I agree stretching can be troublesome and seem pointless to some if you wear your hair out regularly.  For example, if one colours their hair, leaving long periods of time between touch ups would mean you'd always have roots so what would be the point of colouring? Also mastering how to manage the two textures can be difficult and frustrating if you find your relaxed hair products aren't compatible with your regrowth.

However, I think stretching may have its benefits... reduced exposure to chemicals, less chance of thinning ends from continual relaxer-run off when rinsing, a longer period to practice healthy hair care and treatments which may have a cumulative effect e.g strength, thickness and the best bit.. a surprise to see how much length you've retained! 

I feel those with coarse-resistant strands like Sparkle may not see adverse effects from relaxing frequently... I say this as I know a friend who relaxes every 8 weeks with a box relaxer, leaves it in for 45 mins to 1 hour and pulls it through to the midlengths. Her hair is still thick / healthy looking because its what her hair can withstand. If i were to do this, my hair would just dissolve as my fine strands wouldn't be able to cope!

Im about to get off my soapbox now but I think do what you feel works for you AND your lifestyle. Lifes too short to not enjoy it  @shortdub78 You will be at unicorn length before you know it hun!!


----------



## Lymegreen

shortdub78 said:


> ^^^i'm really trying to see the benefit of long term stretching for me... I already have a lot of new growth just at 4 weeks!  That's why I'm really working on my appplication skills and timing.
> I like wearing my hair straight. Trying to grow out a bunch of natural hair, on top of relaxed hair doesn't make any sense.
> Stretching long term doesn't increase growth. It creates more challenges, and can cause damage.  People that have more wavy texture patterns can get away with it.  There is only one YouTube who has new growth like me, and she doesn't stretch at all! She relaxes once a month! Her hair doesn't suffer from it. Now if she stopped getting pregnant, using permanent hair color, and styling so much, her hair would be down to her butt by now.  I try to wait 8-10 weeks.
> There is another YTer that goes to the salon and gets a touch up every 5 weeks. She has nice healthy hair as well.
> I think the key is to listen to my hair and not fight it.


I couldn't Agee more!   I like to wear my hair straight as well and having an inch or more of new growth under my relaxed hair takes away from the look I'm going for.  I don't have any problems relaxing 7 weeks.  I'm trying to stretch to 8 weeks since I'm self relaxing now.  But 7 weeks worked great when I was going to the salon for my touch ups.


----------



## sunnieb

I knew someone who relaxed every 8 weeks like clockwork and her hair was APL.  This was back in the 90s and trust, she didn't have the best haircare routine (none of us did back then).

For a while, I was getting salon-relaxed every 4 weeks and still had hair.  The reason I looked online and found LHCF was that I knew I was doing something wrong, but I didn't know how to fix it.

As of now, stretching for me is anything beyond 10 weeks or so.  I usually end up relaxing around 13-14 weeks post.  Once, I unintentionally stretched 18 weeks, but I've never done that again.


----------



## alundra

My hair dresser said for me about 10 weeks is good -- after that it gets hard. I have to detangle like crazy, all the time.


----------



## Evolving78

^^^ I think after that time frame, it starts to get difficult for most stylists, especially if they aren't the ones caring for your hair on a weekly, or biweekly basis. A lot of DIY may not straighten their hair before coming into the salon, they may not detangle properly, hair might dry, damaged ends, etc. 

If I was a stylist, a client would have to see me a week to 2 weeks prior to the relaxer application process. I would need to wash, determine the proper conditioning treatment, detangle, heat style, and trim if needed before I put some chemicals on somebody's hair. You aren't gonna sit in my chair with 6 months of new growth, and just expect me to just deal with it! Lol


----------



## Lymegreen

Hi guys!  I just got my trim today.  This color is as light as I think I can go.  Ill only get root touch ups until I grow it out.  

Ive been wanting to keep my hair off my neck since I'm in a warm climate.    But I'd like to grow the front to colarbone length.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Should I straighten my hair before I relax? It's still straight-ish from the blow dry. Which btw is still pretty soft. I used Sw33tSparkl3's method of blow drying (divide into 4 parts, then split each of the 4 parts in half. Blow dry the roots, but don't go all the way to the ends multiple times.) Only thing I did different was that I used the cool button, then really hot, then cool again on each section. 

I think I answered my own question
I won't flat iron until after I relax. Then I need to start back on my X21 again. Only I need to buy more of the shampoo Sommebodyyy, wasted half of  it *screwface*


----------



## demlew

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Should I straighten my hair before I relax? It's still straight-ish from the blow dry. Which btw is still pretty soft. I used Sw33tSparkl3's method of blow drying (divide into 4 parts, then split each of the 4 parts in half. Blow dry the roots, but don't go all the way to the ends multiple times.) Only thing I did different was that I used the cool button, then really hot, then cool again on each section.
> 
> I think I answered my own question
> I won't flat iron until after I relax. Then I need to start back on my X21 again. Only I need to buy more of the shampoo Sommebodyyy, wasted half of  it *screwface*



I've answered my own question before   I agree with you.  I wouldn't manipulate by flat ironing if you were able to get it reasonably straight with your blow dry.

I'll pour out some likka for your wasted product. That hurts. :-(


----------



## LushLox

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Should I straighten my hair before I relax? It's still straight-ish from the blow dry. Which btw is still pretty soft. I used Sw33tSparkl3's method of blow drying (divide into 4 parts, then split each of the 4 parts in half. Blow dry the roots, but don't go all the way to the ends multiple times.) Only thing I did different was that I used the cool button, then really hot, then cool again on each section.
> 
> I think I answered my own question
> I won't flat iron until after I relax. Then I need to start back on my X21 again. Only I need to buy more of the shampoo Sommebodyyy, wasted half of  it *screwface*



If you feel you can do the sections and parting sufficiently well you shouldn't need to straighten.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

demlew said:


> *I've answered my own question before *  I agree with you.  I wouldn't manipulate by flat ironing if you were able to get it reasonably straight with your blow dry.
> 
> *I'll pour out some likka for your wasted product. That hurts. :-(*


Sometimes you need an expert opinion 

Thanks *sniff, sniff* Imma start making them pay for my stuff, especially if I get it online. Shoot, stuff is expensive. And I like likka


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Sometimes you need an expert opinion
> 
> Thanks *sniff, sniff* Imma start making them pay for my stuff, especially if I get it online. Shoot, stuff is expensive. And I like likka


I don't keep the good stuff in the bathroom! lol I bring that in there with me on wash day! That Suave and Pantene stays in the shower! Lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I don't keep the good stuff in the bathroom! lol I bring that in there with me on wash day! That Suave and Pantene stays in the shower! Lol


I gotta start remembering that. Also, I need to get me some Suave lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have all my materials ready for relaxing my hair. All I needed was a squeeze bottle and  Aphoghee 2 minute and I got it. I want some spin pins, but I don't see them anywhere on the ground   I need to see if I have any more cheapie conditioners left.


----------



## LushLox

Good luck @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I have all my materials ready for relaxing my hair. All I needed was a squeeze bottle and  Aphoghee 2 minute and I got it. I want some spin pins, but I don't see them anywhere on the ground   I need to see if I have any more cheapie conditioners left.


I think I saw some at target. But check dollar tree too.


----------



## Evolving78

Having a great wash day today! Just blow dried my hair, and will flat iron in a minute. No crazy shedding, tangles, or breakage. Coming from straightened hair this past week has really helped keep my new growth from spiraling around and catching shed hairs.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@LushLox Thanks hun!

@shortdub78 Thanks! I'm gonna check Dollar Tree first since it's on the way to my job.


----------



## Evolving78

@ItsMeLilLucky 
Pictures of your touch up, or it didn't happen!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky
> Pictures of your touch up, or it didn't happen!


I gotta do it after work lol


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I gotta do it after work lol


I'm watching you! Lol  no funny business this time! lol I'm still waiting on the pics from last time! Lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I'm watching you! Lol  no funny business this time! lol I'm still waiting on the pics from last time! Lol


I took them Here they go right here. I was saving them because we had issues uploading.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@shortdub78 The top pic is the left side, middle pic is the back, bottom pic is right side.


----------



## sunnieb

@shortdub78 in here shaking @ItsMeLilLucky down for some pics!   Great pics and beautiful hair!

@Aggie my hair is looking a mess!  Usually when I wash/dc, it looks cute for a few days.  Not this time!  I don't have time to relax this weekend, but I might go earlier than Sept. 30 if I can't get it to look decent.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @shortdub78 The top pic is the left side, middle pic is the back, bottom pic is right side.


Girl your hair is looking good and thick! You feeling jazzy? 
Don't make no sense how I gotta beg like I'm Keith Sweat up in here!


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> @shortdub78 in here shaking @ItsMeLilLucky down for some pics!   Great pics and beautiful hair!
> 
> @Aggie my hair is looking a mess!  Usually when I wash/dc, it looks cute for a few days.  Not this time!  I don't have time to relax this weekend, but I might go earlier than Sept. 30 if I can't get it to look decent.


I was actually thinking about texlaxing mine on September 23rd, so if you need to go earlier, I'm game - but just not this weekend. We are contending with Hurricane Irma this weekend down here in the Bahamas by late Thursday, early Friday. Don't know what conditions will be like for this weekend just yet.


----------



## Evolving78

Aggie said:


> I was actually thinking about texlaxing mine on September 23rd, so if you need to go earlier, I'm game - but just not this weekend. We are contending with Hurricane Irma this weekend down here in the Bahamas by late Thursday, early Friday. Don't know what conditions will be like for this weekend just yet.


Stay safe lady and keep us posted if you can!


----------



## Aggie

shortdub78 said:


> Stay safe lady and keep us posted if you can!


Thanks love


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Relaxed hair. Under the dryer now deep conditioning.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Girl your hair is looking good and thick! You feeling jazzy?
> Don't make no sense how I gotta beg like I'm Keith Sweat up in here!


Thanks babe imma be feeling jazzy once I'm done with everything. I actually came home straight from work and relaxed my hair. I didn't even sit down


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@sunnieb I know right  it's only fair cause I shake folks down too  thanks for the compliment


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Aggie stay safe love.


----------



## SuchaLady

Aggie said:


> I was actually thinking about texlaxing mine on September 23rd, so if you need to go earlier, I'm game - but just not this weekend. We are contending with Hurricane Irma this weekend down here in the Bahamas by late Thursday, early Friday. Don't know what conditions will be like for this weekend just yet.



Omg stay safe! I'm in it too  

How are you @sunnieb ? Was your area in Texas okay?


----------



## SuchaLady

Funny hair related story. My little cousin* is supposed to be braiding my hair Saturday but we gotta evacuate and all but I texted her like hey what time are your parents leaving? Thinking we can still squeeze it in, ya know?  

*idk if I ever shared but I have a baby cousin that does hair! She's only 17 so I told her I'd let her practice on her friends for a couple years  then she could do mine. She is legit now; babygirl does sew ins, wigs, braids, color, blowouts  Her next move is starting cosmetology school after graduation


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SuchaLady said:


> Funny hair related story. My little cousin* is supposed to be braiding my hair Saturday but we gotta evacuate and all but I texted her like hey what time are your parents leaving? Thinking we can still squeeze it in, ya know?
> 
> *idk if I ever shared but I have a baby cousin that does hair! She's only 17 so I told her I'd let her practice on her friends for a couple years  then she could do mine. She is legit now; babygirl does sew ins, wigs, braids, color, blowouts  Her next move is starting cosmetology school after graduation




You are a trip. Gon' head baby cousin!


----------



## sunnieb

@Aggie please stay safe!

@SuchaLady I'm up in Dallas, so doing fine. Everyone we know in the affected areas are safe and accounted for.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I haven't finished flat ironing my hair but here's pics from the new touch up. The right side looks like it's trying to catch up  The back over all looks like it's rapidly approaching neck length. I know I probably look crazy with all these different lengths of hair, but thank you baby Jesus for not letting my hair fall all the way out from me doing all kinds of crazy stuff to it. I need to update my hair blog.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

There was one more picture I needed to add, but I'm having problems adding it.


----------



## MzSwift

@ItsMeLilLucky 

Wow. Your shaved part is growing in really well! KUTGW!


----------



## MzSwift

Yay, we can finally upload pix again!

So here's my pic of my two textures. I took it right after my last texlax at the end of April. I usually tuck my braids because the ends look so bad. I'm growing out my bone straight ends. That's from me doing correctives which ended up being way too straight for my fine strands.

View media item 129373
I'm a recovering scissor/clipper addict. I literally used to shave my head every year. So I'm afraid to cut of my ends because I'll probably just go ahead and shave it off once I get chopping.


----------



## MzSwift

Last one and I'm done. 

As much as I loved my natural hair, I really do not miss it- especially because I texlax. I used to spend a whole day or two washing, DCing and setting my hair only for my cute "out" style to look fly until I stepped out of the door! I would be so mad! I loved  my poofy hair but if I wanted it poofy, I wouldn't have done anything special to it. All the effort I had to put into it just to do a style that wasn't going to last was making me dislike styling my hair.

Now, if I spend an hour or so washing, DCing and setting my hair, my style is not only more defined but it stays that way after I walk out of my door!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift Thanks! It'll still be a while before I can wear it down, but knowing me I'd wear it down anyway I'm like you when it comes to chopping off stuff, that's why I only trim the very ends, or I'd probably end up in a pixie cut. And awww, baby


----------



## LushLox

@ItsMeLilLucky Looking good girl


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky Looking good girl


Thanks love, I'm trying lol.


----------



## gemruby41

shortdub78 said:


> I can't think of her name right now. She is from California.


If it's the same youtuber that I follow, her youtube name is BARE. She books her relaxers ahead of time every 5 weeks at the salon.


----------



## Evolving78

gemruby41 said:


> If it's the same youtuber that I follow, her youtube name is BARE. She books her relaxers ahead of time every 5 weeks at the salon.


Yep that's her!


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Yay, we can finally upload pix again!
> 
> So here's my pic of my two textures. I took it right after my last texlax at the end of April. I usually tuck my braids because the ends look so bad. I'm growing out my bone straight ends. That's from me doing correctives which ended up being way too straight for my fine strands.
> 
> View media item 129373
> I'm a recovering scissor/clipper addict. I literally used to shave my head every year. So I'm afraid to cut of my ends because I'll probably just go ahead and shave it off once I get chopping.


I'm transitioning from bonelaxed and I'm currently a scissor happy addict! lol I'm going to buy a fresh pair of scissors to trim my DD's hair today, then I'm going to hide them from myself. I was trimming again for no reason... looks at that munchin's head! I just love babies! I can't wait until my grand nephew gets here!


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> I'm transitioning from bonelaxed and I'm currently a scissor happy addict! lol *I'm going to buy a fresh pair of scissors to trim my DD's hair today, *then I'm going to hide them from myself. I was trimming again for no reason... looks at that munchin's head! I just love babies! I can't wait until my grand nephew gets here!



You brave, brave soul. Lol!


----------



## abioni

Will the squeeze bottle be used to apply the relaxer? If yes, it sounds like a good idea. My main issue when self relaxing my hair is I get relaxer all over my hands and it becomes difficult not to get the relaxer on already relaxed parts when dividing the hair by hand.




ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I have all my materials ready for relaxing my hair. All I needed was a squeeze bottle and  Aphoghee 2 minute and I got it. I want some spin pins, but I don't see them anywhere on the ground   I need to see if I have any more cheapie conditioners left.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

abioni said:


> Will the squeeze bottle be used to apply the relaxer? If yes, it sounds like a good idea. My main issue when self relaxing my hair is I get relaxer all over my hands and it becomes difficult not to get the relaxer on already relaxed parts when dividing the hair by hand.


No, but I like that idea. I was gonna use it for my X21.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> You brave, brave soul. Lol!


I'm gonna ask the kids to hide it for me! I will probably end up having to buy another pair messing around with them! lol I might ask my son to keep it at his locker at school! Lol he can only bring them home on relaxer day!lol


----------



## Evolving78

abioni said:


> Will the squeeze bottle be used to apply the relaxer? If yes, it sounds like a good idea. My main issue when self relaxing my hair is I get relaxer all over my hands and it becomes difficult not to get the relaxer on already relaxed parts when dividing the hair by hand.


That is a good idea! Cuts down on the mess and you can get right at the new growth, but will it slow down the process?

We need to test this out with some conditioner!


----------



## LushLox

abioni said:


> Will the squeeze bottle be used to apply the relaxer? If yes, it sounds like a good idea. My main issue when self relaxing my hair is I get relaxer all over my hands and it becomes difficult not to get the relaxer on already relaxed parts when dividing the hair by hand.



Someone should try this and report back lol. The hole would need to be fairly big though as the relaxer is quite thick of course.


----------



## Aggie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Aggie stay safe love.





SuchaLady said:


> Omg stay safe! I'm in it too
> 
> How are you @sunnieb ? Was your area in Texas okay?




So much love up in this thread. Thanks everyone for all the safe wishes. Sorry to hear you're in Irma's path @SuchaLady. Please do what you can to stay safe okay?


----------



## Evolving78

@SuchaLady 
How is everything going?
Are you ok? I'm going to check the other thread. I went to bed watch the weather channel all night.


----------



## SuchaLady

Aggie said:


> So much love up in this thread. Thanks everyone for all the safe wishes. Sorry to hear you're in Irma's path @SuchaLady. Please do what you can to stay safe okay?



@Aggie  We are heading out tomorrow morning. I hate evacuating  It is sooo hard getting back home when you leave. Evacuating is not really the issue though, its more so having something to come back to.



shortdub78 said:


> @SuchaLady
> How is everything going?
> Are you ok? I'm going to check the other thread. I went to bed watch the weather channel all night.



@shortdub78 Im okay thanks. I work with a real estate company so I had to make sure other's properties were secured before we left  So I have been busy. Im packing up now though. *sigh*


Apparently, people will only ever experience one Irma-like storm in their life. I am completely okay with this. Those are bragging rights that I have no desire for.


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> We are heading out tomorrow morning. I hate evacuating  It is sooo hard getting back home when you leave. Evacuating is not really the issue though, its more so having something to come back to.
> 
> 
> 
> @shortdub78 Im okay thank. I work with a real estate company so I had to make sure other's properties were secured before we left  So I have been busy. Im packing up now though. *sigh*
> 
> 
> Apparently, people will only ever experience one Irma-like storm in their life. I am completely okay with this. Those are bragging rights that I have no desire for.


I was just explaining what you said to my children. Coming back home is difficult. Leaving with the shirt on your back, then coming home to rebuild is so hard. Please keep your spirits up. I can't do much, but I will pray for you, Aggie, and the other ladies.  I have experienced a few tornados in my lifetime, but nothing compares to this.


----------



## SuchaLady

I still have to wash, protein treatment, and dc my hair before I leave  

So I have been in cornrows + halfwigs for the last month. I love it   It gets oiled twice a day with JBCO and it is soooo easy. I took my braids out yesterday and it was just as moist as when I had it braided down  

I might just change out my protective styles 1x per month until like Easter


----------



## Aggie

SuchaLady said:


> @Aggie  We are heading out tomorrow morning. I hate evacuating  It is sooo hard getting back home when you leave. Evacuating is not really the issue though, its more so having something to come back to.
> 
> 
> 
> @shortdub78 Im okay thanks. I work with a real estate company so I had to make sure other's properties were secured before we left  So I have been busy. Im packing up now though. *sigh*
> 
> 
> Apparently, people will only ever experience one Irma-like storm in their life. I am completely okay with this. Those are bragging rights that I have no desire for.



Our Prime Minister evacuated several of the Southern Islands because they were the ones to get a direct hit from Irma. So far I am hearing only good news about those islands. I thank God for His tender love and mercy for the Bahamas. I have been hearing some stuff on US news that are simply not true.

We are not perfect, not by a long shot, but there are some here that are fierce prayer warriors, me included. We pray around the clock, taking turns and we go at it hard. Praise to God is definitely what we do down here. We are careful not to leave Him out of anything and we keep each other accountable.

All last night, all we had was a very light windy day, yesterday and even now today. Thanks be to God alone!


----------



## Evolving78

Aggie said:


> Our Prime Minister evacuated several of the Southern Islands because they were the ones to get a direct hit from Irma. So far I am hearing only good news about those islands. I thank God for His tender love and mercy for the Bahamas. I have been hearing some stuff on US news that are simply not true.
> 
> We are not perfect, not by a long shot, but there are some here that are fierce prayer warriors, me included. We pray around the clock, taking turns and we go at it hard. Praise to God is definitely what we do down here. We are careful not to leave Him out of anything and we keep each other accountable.
> 
> All last night, all we had was a very light windy day, yesterday and even now today. Thanks be to God alone!


Amen!!


----------



## 11228

Switching to Mizani butter blend no lye might be a mistake. It left me under processed on my last retouch on July 4th 

I currently have my hair in giant cornrows and will keep it for another week. If I can't deal with the texture on my next  wash, I'll do a corrective a week after. If it is manageable, I'll braid up and keep it moving till week 10 mark.


----------



## sunnieb

It's relaxer time!!!!



About to go pre-part and show this newgrowth what's good! 

Can't wait to feel my scalp again!


----------



## Aggie

Well I'm officially 13 weeks post today and will be texlaxing next week - week 14. To be honest, I don't want to stretch too long anymore. The longest stretch will probably be around 16 weeks post moving forward.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> It's relaxer time!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> About to go pre-part and show this newgrowth what's good!
> 
> Can't wait to feel my scalp again!


You know I'm gonna be like "you got some pics?"


----------



## sunnieb

@ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## sunnieb

Going to try this as a cowash tonight....


----------



## Evolving78

I feel really bald headed and I won't be able to do much with my hair until it's at least BSL. 
Now don't get me wrong. My hair is highly dense in the crown area, so in order to pull off  certain styles, like a high bun, I need my hair to be long enough where I don't have to use a lot of product to swoop the hair up. Also, my buns aren't super thick and juicy right now. I feel like I'm in the in-between stage.


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> I feel really bald headed and I won't be able to do much with my hair until it's at least BSL.
> Now don't get me wrong. My hair is highly dense in the crown area, so in order to pull off  certain styles, like a high bun, I need my hair to be long enough where I don't have to use a lot of product to swoop the hair up. Also, my buns aren't super thick and juicy right now. I feel like I'm in the in-between stage.



Uh oh, be careful sis. This is where my clippers/scissors come out, that in between stage. It's the worst! Do you have any good PSs that involve fake hair? The only way I didn't cut my hair is by hiding it from myself. I used braid/twist extensions and wigs with cornrows underneath, that way I couldn't easily get to it. It's almost  fall too so it's a good time to HYH.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Uh oh, be careful sis. This is where my clippers/scissors come out, that in between stage. It's the worst! Do you have any good PSs that involve fake hair? The only way I didn't cut my hair is by hiding it from myself. I used braid/twist extensions and wigs with cornrows underneath, that way I couldn't easily get to it. It's almost  fall too so it's a good time to HYH.


I was looking for some scarves for head wraps. I thought about getting another wig. I suck at braiding my hair. I need a manequin to practice.

Ok.. I just put my hair into 4 cornrows. It's not perfect, but I'm proud of them and will wear them under my head wraps. This will be my protective style.  It didn't take me too long about 20-25 mins. I pinned up the ends to protect them.


----------



## MzSwift

So now I remember why I had to hurry up and put these extensions in.  My little man is into hair pulling.  He pulls his big brother's locs and he keeps pulling at these extensions too!  So I may or may not relax soon but I can't wear my hair out. 

I've either got to rock some wigs or find a style where it doesn't damage my hair if he pulls.  Twist/braid extensions aren't it.  Maybe crochet or weave because my hair will be braided underneath.  I guess I could also do ponytails. But I don't wear my wigs around the house and I'm tired of walking around in scarves.  It's bad enough I walk around with spit up stained sweats/yoga gear. Lol!

Man, I've already given up my beloved hoop earrings!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift Man my son used to snatch my hoop earrings out all the time! I started wearing studs and didn't go back to the hoops. You have my empathy.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift Man my son used to snatch my hoop earrings out all the time! I started wearing studs and didn't go back to the hoops. You have my empathy.




Thank you sis. 

*pours out a little condish for my hoop earrings*


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> So now I remember why I had to hurry up and put these extensions in.  My little man is into hair pulling.  He pulls his big brother's locs and he keeps pulling at these extensions too!  So I may or may not relax soon but I can't wear my hair out.
> 
> I've either got to rock some wigs or find a style where it doesn't damage my hair if he pulls.  Twist/braid extensions aren't it.  Maybe crochet or weave because my hair will be braided underneath.  I guess I could also do ponytails. But I don't wear my wigs around the house and I'm tired of walking around in scarves.  It's bad enough I walk around with spit up stained sweats/yoga gear. Lol!
> 
> Man, I've already given up my beloved hoop earrings!!


My son is 4 years old and still manages to pull my hair. lol I understand your look/attire! lol I don't care at this point! I'll look good when I go out. I got some cute scarves and some cute studs. do you wrap the scarves in a style?
I thought about what you told me, about putting my hair away. You probably braid better than me and your hair is longer. Can you put in a few braids, and wear it in a bun?

Oh you got your hair up already!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I feel really bald headed and I won't be able to do much with my hair until it's at least BSL.
> Now don't get me wrong. My hair is highly dense in the crown area, so in order to pull off  certain styles, like a high bun, I need my hair to be long enough where I don't have to use a lot of product to swoop the hair up. Also, my buns aren't super thick and juicy right now. I feel like I'm in the in-between stage.


If you feel bald headed, I REALLY feel bald headed lol. I've just been wearing two braids pinned back.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> If you feel bald headed, I REALLY feel bald headed lol. I've just been wearing two braids pinned back.


lol I just feel I don't have enough hair for what I want to do. I wanna wear a big thick bun.


----------



## Sosoothing

sunnieb said:


> Going to try this as a cowash tonight....
> View attachment 411155



How did you like this product?
It looks yummy for my hair but I haven't had much luck with Garnier products.


----------



## sunnieb

Sosoothing said:


> How did you like this product?
> It looks yummy for my hair but I haven't had much luck with Garnier products.



So far so good!

Didn't have the aromatic smell I like, but it'll do for a cowash.   My hair is bouncy and not weighed down. 

I have other Garnier conditioners to try. I used Garnier all the time when I first found LHCF. 

I need an alternative to using WEN every week.   That stuff is expensive!


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> My son is 4 years old and still manages to pull my hair. lol I understand your look/attire! lol I don't care at this point! I'll look good when I go out. I got some cute scarves and some cute studs. do you wrap the scarves in a style?
> I thought about what you told me, about putting my hair away. You probably braid better than me and your hair is longer. Can you put in a few braids, and wear it in a bun?
> 
> Oh you got your hair up already!



Yes, I have a ton of scarves from my natural days.  I rocked scarves at first but after he kept pulling them off, I decided to PS. Girl, when I had it cornrowed back into a low bun this little knucklehead was STILL pulling my cornrows!  He does it absentmindedly though, it's like it's his way of caressing mommy. Lol. I'm gonna have to teach him gentle touch but until he's old enough, I have to find a way to protect my hair!

That's why I was like, well shoot, I'mma put some fake hair in and he can pull that.  But extensions still have my hair braided into them and he loooves to pull on them.  He does it mainly in the back of my head but if I wrap him on my back, he goes for my high bun. So I'm thinking putting the fake hair _over_ my hair is best and then when he pulls it won't be mine.  Can't have him pulling off my scarf in the grocery store! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Yes, I have a ton of scarves from my natural days.  I rocked scarves at first but after he kept pulling them off, I decided to PS. Girl, when I had it cornrowed back into a low bun this little knucklehead was STILL pulling my cornrows!  He does it absentmindedly though, it's like it's his way of caressing mommy. Lol. I'm gonna have to teach him gentle touch but until he's old enough, I have to find a way to protect my hair!
> 
> That's why I was like, well shoot, I'mma put some fake hair in and he can pull that.  But extensions still have my hair braided into them and he loooves to pull on them.  He does it mainly in the back of my head but if I wrap him on my back, he goes for my high bun. So I'm thinking putting the fake hair _over_ my hair is best and then when he pulls it won't be mine.  Can't have him pulling off my scarf in the grocery store! Lol


Girl sounds like my little bear! Lol too cute!


----------



## LushLox

@lalla Did you end up relaxing? We'd love to have you with us in this thread, for additional support if you wish. I appreciate it must be daunting after such a long time being a natural.


----------



## lalla

LushLox said:


> @lalla Did you end up relaxing? We'd love to have you with us in this thread, for additional support if you wish. I appreciate it must be daunting after such a long time being a natural.


No, I did an aphogee treatment to prépare. I think I will need to way at least a week till my hair gets dirty enough.


----------



## Evolving78

My protective style only lasted for a couple of days. I will be washing my hair today, and putting the braids back in. I may try to put in three braids on each side, instead of two. I need to watch how I pin them down though. I don't want my ends getting drawn up.


----------



## LushLox

lalla said:


> No, I did an aphogee treatment to prépare. I think I will need to way at least a week till my hair gets dirty enough.



You don't need to relax on dirty hair, I think this is a myth of old. My hair is always very clean before I relax the only product on it is the base on my scalp and some product to protect the length.


----------



## lalla

LushLox said:


> You don't need to relax on dirty hair, I think this is a myth of old. My hair is always very clean before I relax the only product on it is the base on my scalp and some product to protect the length.


Well thanks! I will relax next week then . I am so excited.
I've been bored with my hair for so long!


----------



## beloved1bx

I emailed my stylist and asked her if I could bring my own relaxer. My hair felt at it's best years ago when I was relaxed with Linange Shea Butter Relaxer (lye). Other relaxers seem to dry my hair out. Suprisingly she said it was ok. I also have a sensitive scalp and burn easily. Linange seems to process more slowly so it could sit a little longer. For that reason she said she liked that relaxer for me and I'll be bringing it for future touchups. 
Now if I could just get my hormones and shedding in check...


----------



## LushLox

beloved1bx said:


> I emailed my stylist and asked her if I could bring my own relaxer. My hair felt at it's best years ago when I was relaxed with Linange Shea Butter Relaxer (lye). Other relaxers seem to dry my hair out. Suprisingly she said it was ok. I also have a sensitive scalp and burn easily. Linange seems to process more slowly so it could sit a little longer. For that reason she said she liked that relaxer for me and I'll be bringing it for future touchups.
> Now if I could just get my hormones and shedding in check...



That's good, some stylists can be a bit funny about things like that. At least you won't pay as much too, well in theory.


----------



## beloved1bx

LushLox said:


> That's good, some stylists can be a bit funny about things like that. At least you won't pay as much too, well in theory.


I didn't expect her to comply but at the end of the day she wants to get money I guess, LoL. She didn't charge me any less for bringing my own relaxer but I didn't stress it. There's enough for another touch-up but like you said I get a different kind of payoff - a better relaxer experience.


----------



## MzSwift

So I finally finished my crochet style last night.  I was so tired that I didn't do any shaping or anything so it's a big, curly mass on my head right now. Lol.  I just slapped a hairnet over it, put a scarf over the front and went to sleep.

The true test was little man pulling on it.  He did it while I was installing and now almost all morning so far and I haven't felt anything but a tug.  YAY!!  This may have to be my style until he's a little older.  I think the weaving cap I used also helps to keep some of the stress off of my hair.

I'll post pix once I shape it and play with it a bit.  I was just too tired to do the finishing touches last night.


----------



## abioni

Is it better to do a hard protein treatment before or after a relaxer?


----------



## Lymegreen

I just got my hair toned today.  
I went from this(at home wrap)
Orange


To this (salon flat iron)
Brown


----------



## MzSwift

abioni said:


> Is it better to do a hard protein treatment before or after a relaxer?



I'm not sure which is better but I usually do a stronger protein after the relaxer. My thinking is that I want to help repair any damage. I still give my hair more milder protein prior to the relaxer to help give my hair a little strength to decrease damage during the process. 

Some say doing a hard tx afterwards messes up bone straight results if it's done too soon after the process. So if you're a bone straight lady, that might not be good. I texlax so I'm not sure if that's true.


----------



## Lymegreen

Guys, Since moving; I've been going to the yt salon for my color and trims after I self relax.

My stylist has been trying to talk me into going natural !

First, she mentioned that she went to atl to learn how to apply lacefront wigs....lol
Then, the mentioned that she knows how to do extentions... but she wouldn't recommend them for me.

I told her that if I did a wig that I didn't want any hair left out.
She said she didn't think that would be good due to possible damage to my edges... I agreed.

So, I was feeling her out...
She said her nephew is "mixed" and told me the whole story about the baby daddy drama etc...

ok.. I'm still feeling her out...
Then she said she would only cut my hair while it was dry because she didn't want to get confused due to shrinkage
ok?  I'm relaxed but ok?

She always combs my hair in sections (again, I'm a straight relaxed and usually see her 1 week after I touch up) I've seen her two times....

I went in for a third time to get toner because the highlight color was too harsh... this is when she made a pitch me to go natural.

She started..."Have you ever been natural?"
Me: yes, I was natural twice
her: how'd you wear your hair
me:  I usually wore fades because it was hard for me to care for
her: oh no!, I love a long haired natural
me; but my hair has a lot of shrinkage (I showed her for effect)
me: showed her pictures of my niece's natural hair, pics of my sister's natural hair, pics of my step daughters natural lhair

I was just trying to show her that I WAS aware that naturals can get great length... I just chose to keep my hair short. 

ANYWAY, she started telling me about E'tae carmal treatments that she would do and how I could be natural and still have the straight hair I want but have the flexibility to be natural.

I know this is a relaxed thread, but my question is:

Can I transition like this?
What about my relaxed hair?
Would I have to cut the relaxed hair off?


----------



## irsgirl

I a


ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Is the YTber Sw33tSparkl3? I love her. It might not be her since I don't think Sparkle colors her hair. She does relax once a month though. I have no idea who the other Youtuber is.





shortdub78 said:


> ^^^i'm really trying to see the benefit of long term stretching for me... I already have a lot of new growth just at 4 weeks!  That's why I'm really working on my appplication skills and timing.
> I like wearing my hair straight. Trying to grow out a bunch of natural hair, on top of relaxed hair doesn't make any sense.
> Stretching long term doesn't increase growth. It creates more challenges, and can cause damage.  People that have more wavy texture patterns can get away with it.  There is only one YouTube who has new growth like me, and she doesn't stretch at all! She relaxes once a month! Her hair doesn't suffer from it. Now if she stopped getting pregnant, using permanent hair color, and styling so much, her hair would be down to her butt by now.  I try to wait 8-10 weeks.
> There is another YTer that goes to the salon and gets a touch up every 5 weeks. She has nice healthy hair as well.
> I think the key is to listen to my hair and not fight it.


I guess it's different for everyone. I relax every 17-20 weeks and and it works out great for me. I have a tighter curl pattern in the crown and it can be more of a challenge to deal with when I towards the end of my stretch, but it's the first area to break if I relax too soon!


----------



## Evolving78

Lymegreen said:


> Guys, Since moving; I've been going to the yt salon for my color and trims after I self relax.
> 
> My stylist has been trying to talk me into going natural !
> 
> First, she mentioned that she went to atl to learn how to apply lacefront wigs....lol
> Then, the mentioned that she knows how to do extentions... but she wouldn't recommend them for me.
> 
> I told her that if I did a wig that I didn't want any hair left out.
> She said she didn't think that would be good due to possible damage to my edges... I agreed.
> 
> So, I was feeling her out...
> She said her nephew is "mixed" and told me the whole story about the baby daddy drama etc...
> 
> ok.. I'm still feeling her out...
> Then she said she would only cut my hair while it was dry because she didn't want to get confused due to shrinkage
> ok?  I'm relaxed but ok?
> 
> She always combs my hair in sections (again, I'm a straight relaxed and usually see her 1 week after I touch up) I've seen her two times....
> 
> I went in for a third time to get toner because the highlight color was too harsh... this is when she made a pitch me to go natural.
> 
> She started..."Have you ever been natural?"
> Me: yes, I was natural twice
> her: how'd you wear your hair
> me:  I usually wore fades because it was hard for me to care for
> her: oh no!, I love a long haired natural
> me; but my hair has a lot of shrinkage (I showed her for effect)
> me: showed her pictures of my niece's natural hair, pics of my sister's natural hair, pics of my step daughters natural lhair
> 
> I was just trying to show her that I WAS aware that naturals can get great length... I just chose to keep my hair short.
> 
> ANYWAY, she started telling me about E'tae carmal treatments that she would do and how I could be natural and still have the straight hair I want but have the flexibility to be natural.
> 
> I know this is a relaxed thread, but my question is:
> 
> Can I transition like this?
> What about my relaxed hair?
> Would I have to cut the relaxed hair off?


Yeah that is the typical way to transition, and no you don't have to cut your relaxed hair. You will have to deal with two textures, and you can cut your relaxed ends off gradually.


----------



## Destiny9109

Just an update on the Affirm Fiberguard. It didn't seem to last long, I was 3 weeks post looking like I was 10 weeks post. I don't know what happened because I didn't underprocess. On the search again because I can't go back to no lye.


----------



## Rozlewis

Destiny9109 said:


> Just an update on the Affirm Fiberguard. It didn't seem to last long, I was 3 weeks post looking like I was 10 weeks post. I don't know what happened because I didn't underprocess. On the search again because I can't go back to no lye.



Affirm Fireguard leaves me with texlaxed results. I am not sure if that is what you wanted. I leave my relaxer in for 18 minutes before rinsing it and it relaxes my new growth nicely but not bone straight.


----------



## Evolving78

Destiny9109 said:


> Just an update on the Affirm Fiberguard. It didn't seem to last long, I was 3 weeks post looking like I was 10 weeks post. I don't know what happened because I didn't underprocess. On the search again because I can't go back to no lye.


I don't know what to tell you, but I never get straight with lye. That's why I can't stretch long term using it, but it's healthier for the hair. 

Go back to no lye, but use a professional brand and not a box kit. Make sure you chelate.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> I don't know what to tell you, but I never get straight with lye. That's why I can't stretch long term using it, but it's healthier for the hair.
> 
> Go back to no lye, but use a professional brand and not a box kit. Make sure you chelate.



What brand would you suggest as I need to rethink this.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> What brand would you suggest as I need to rethink this.


I would do Mizani or Design Essentials


----------



## nymane

Destiny9109 said:


> Just an update on the Affirm Fiberguard. It didn't seem to last long, I was 3 weeks post looking like I was 10 weeks post. I don't know what happened because I didn't underprocess. On the search again because I can't go back to no lye.



Affirm Fiberguard almost destroyed my hair a couple of years ago.  When I switched back to the Affirm Sensitive Scalp (No lye), my hair transformed into silk


----------



## LushLox

nymane said:


> Affirm Fiberguard almost destroyed my hair a couple of years ago.  When I switched back to the Affirm Sensitive Scalp (No lye), my hair transformed into silk



Hmm that's interesting, do you still use it?


----------



## nymane

LushLox said:


> Hmm that's interesting, do you still use it?



Yep, I love the Affirm Sensitive Scalp No Lye. I buy it in bulk (20 applications) on Amazon. 

My stylist offers the same relaxer in her salon, but I bring my own so that I can adjust the strength to my liking, not hers. I relax at mild or normal strength.


----------



## LushLox

nymane said:


> Yep, I love the Affirm Sensitive Scalp No Lye. I buy it in bulk (20 applications) on Amazon.
> 
> My stylist offers the same relaxer in her salon, but I bring my own so that I can adjust the strength to my liking, not hers. I relax at mild or normal strength.



Yeah that's what was putting me off buying it because you can't just buy a kit you have to buy it in bulk lol.

Do you relax bone straight, straight or tex laxed?


----------



## nymane

LushLox said:


> Yeah that's what was putting me off buying it because you can't just buy a kit you have to buy it in bulk lol.
> 
> Do you relax bone straight, straight or tex laxed?



lol yeah the minimum on Amazon is a 4 pack. I relax straight (but not bone straight).

ETA: I lightly coat my hair with the *Affirm FiberGuard Preservo Strengthening Serum* right before my relaxer.  It has a low ph (4.0) and it's supposed to minimize cuticle swelling during the relaxer process and preserve strength.


----------



## Evolving78

I would love to get a professional service for my birthday next April. I'm thinking of stretching for 6 months, or stretching until the end of this year, and then stretch for another 4 months. For my next wash, I'm gonna use my TMS kit. The only thing about it is I don't care for using non sulfate shampoos and I will have to cut out shampooing 2x a week to make the product last.

I decided I'm gonna try the ORS system Friday. I'm excited! I'm just trying to build my hair up as much as possible and have enough new growth for a stylist to work with.


----------



## Wenbev

hi everyone, I'm newly relaxed, self relax, no lye.  I havent been realxed in over 11 years.  Still working on nailing down a regi.  any advise will be gladly taken.


----------



## LushLox

@shortdub78  Wow are you really going to stretch for six months? I thought you didn't like stretching for long periods?

I stretched for five months once; it was the most challenging hair related thing I did, and I lost a lot of hair. In saying that my technique and skill have improved so I think I could probably manage a decent stretch once I employ the correct strategies to manage my hair.


----------



## LushLox

Wenbev said:


> hi everyone, I'm newly relaxed, self relax, no lye.  I havent been realxed in over 11 years.  Still working on nailing down a regi.  any advise will be gladly taken.



You will hear a lot of people say you should keep your regi as simple as possible (well this is true with natural hair also) and I think there's a lot of truth to this.

Try and find staple products for each of the key areas, pre poo, shampoo, conditioner/mask, protein, moisturiser. I find spray leave ins to be very effective but I couple those up with cream leave ins too. I've actually started to do the LCO method after washing. I always thought it would be too heavy for my fine hair but I am AMAZED, because my hair really seems to like it and I now need very little moisture between wash days because my hair stays hydrated. This is really important as a no lye user.

I  think as a relaxed head regular protein treatments are absolutely KEY. The strength of our hair has already been compromised by the strong chemicals we are using so we need to counteract this by strengthening the hair as much as you can tolerate, but still being mindful of the whole moisture/protein balance.  I use a protein treatment every two weeks now, I wasn't doing this before and I think this is what I was missing.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> @shortdub78  Wow are you really going to stretch for six months? I thought you didn't like stretching for long periods?
> 
> I stretched for five months once; it was the most challenging hair related thing I did, and I lost a lot of hair. In saying that my technique and skill have improved so I think I could probably manage a decent stretch once I employ the correct strategies to manage my hair.


I hate stretching! lol I'm gonna try this ORS system out and see how it holds up for a month. But I will not be a hero! If it gets to be too much, I will relax. I will be using heat every 5 days, so that should help. I will have to wash in sections too. I wash in two sections now. I prior to washing, I will finger detangle with oil to remove the shed hairs.  I am going to try out this Naked By Essations line, and deep condition with SE. I can't use my sulfate shampoos using the ORS so I have DE avocado and almond, and this shampoo by Naked. 

I have fine hair and I'm wondering should I switch to a mild lye relaxer. Regular has always been used due to my curl pattern. I may get mild and test it on some shed hairs to see how long it will take to process. 
Also I'm trying to get my new growth at optimal health. I'm taking vitamins, eating my veggies, protein, and drinking more water. I wanna see if that makes a difference. 
Using Coarse strength on accident (stupid) twice really made my hair more fragile. It's holding up fine and I'm retaining, but I have to be careful.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm gonna try out this ORS system tonight. I hope it works! Wish me luck!


----------



## Wenbev

LushLox said:


> You will hear a lot of people say you should keep your regi as simple as possible (well this is true with natural hair also) and I think there's a lot of truth to this.
> 
> Try and find staple products for each of the key areas, pre poo, shampoo, conditioner/mask, protein, moisturiser. I find spray leave ins to be very effective but I couple those up with cream leave ins too. I've actually started to do the LCO method after washing. I always thought it would be too heavy for my fine hair but I am AMAZED, because my hair really seems to like it and I now need very little moisture between wash days because my hair stays hydrated. This is really important as a no lye user.
> 
> I  think as a relaxed head regular protein treatments are absolutely KEY. The strength of our hair has already been compromised by the strong chemicals we are using so we need to counteract this by strengthening the hair as much as you can tolerate, but still being mindful of the whole moisture/protein balance.  I use a protein treatment every two weeks now, I wasn't doing this before and I think this is what I was missing.


@LushLox thank! you! I have fine hair but lots of density and didnt like the LOC or LCO method as a natural bc it weighed down my hair.  What do you use for your LCO?
and protein every two weeks? what kind of protein, like a reconstructor? or a hard protein like Aphogee?


----------



## Evolving78

shortdub78 said:


> I'm gonna try out this ORS system tonight. I hope it works! Wish me luck!


I don't like the blow drying process. The leave-in made my hair dry and causes issues! Still not finished.

After this stuff wears off, either I will find out if I can rewet it, or I'm not gonna use it again.


----------



## LushLox

Wenbev said:


> @LushLox thank! you! I have fine hair but lots of density and didnt like the LOC or LCO method as a natural bc it weighed down my hair.  What do you use for your LCO?
> and protein every two weeks? what kind of protein, like a reconstructor? or a hard protein like Aphogee?



Liquid: SachaJuan Leave In
Cream: Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion or Anita Grant Double Cream
Oil: Moroccanoil

The key is you really need to use a *pea* sized amount of the cream and oil. I've still been able to wear my hair down and my curls hold all day doing  LCO the night before. Perhaps try the LCO when you know you're going to be bunning your hair because it's not going to make so much difference then.

I use Hydratherma Naturals Amino protein every two weeks and now and then I'll substitute it for a slightly stronger protein; Nexxus Polymedic Re.

If you're using  no-lye please ensure that you chelate the hair regularly also.


----------



## MzSwift

So I think I will be going back to texlaxing every 3 months instead of trying to stretch to 6.  I also want to learn how to upkeep more loose styles.  If I can keep these little hands out of my hair, I think this may work.  

We have a beach trip coming up and I plan to relax a week prior at 27 weeks post.  I want to wear my hair out at the beach!


----------



## Evolving78

I have been flat ironing my hair for hours! Too hot in the bathroom! Im going back to roller setting, then flat ironing.. good grief.


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> I have been flat ironing my hair for hours! Too hot in the bathroom! Im going back to roller setting, then flat ironing.. good grief.



Lol!  I totally understand. I must always have a fan when I'm flat ironing my hair. Otherwise I will sweat it out!


----------



## MzSwift

Finally uploaded pictures of my crochet PS.  So far, little one only pulls on it every so often. 

Hubby wanted me to keep it like this but I think this length would've been too tempting for LO:
View media item 129495
This is the final length after the cut.  I still mainly wear it with a headband to keep it out of my face!
View media item 129497
So far it's ok.  I like the ease of it.  What I don't like is not having access to my hair and not being able to wash/rinse it as much as I like to.  I might try it again without the weaving net to see if that gives me better access to my scalp.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Lol!  I totally understand. I must always have a fan when I'm flat ironing my hair. Otherwise I will sweat it out!


I had to cross wrap the back of my hair just to get it off of my neck! I keep walking away because it's so hot! I'm roller setting next wash. Pray I'm able to do that!


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Finally uploaded pictures of my crochet PS.  So far, little one only pulls on it every so often.
> 
> Hubby wanted me to keep it like this but I think this length would've been too tempting for LO:
> View media item 129495
> This is the final length after the cut.  I still mainly wear it with a headband to keep it out of my face!
> View media item 129497
> So far it's ok.  I like the ease of it.  What I don't like is not having access to my hair and not being able to wash/rinse it as much as I like to.  I might try it again without the weaving net to see if that gives me better access to my scalp.


I love the final cut!


----------



## LushLox

Are you going to use the ORS again? @shortdub78 it sounds......stressful!


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Are you going to use the ORS again? @shortdub78 it sounds......stressful!


It's hot as the dickens in my home today! And unless I find some way to combat that dry coating, I won't mess with it anymore. My gradious plans to stretch may not happen! Lol

I started thinking of trying to maintain APL, but I want BSL hair! I was really abusive to my hair!


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> I love the final cut!



Thank you, sis!  This is my first time doing a style like this where I had to cut it.  And I'm no stylist so I was scared. LOL


----------



## Evolving78

My game plan for next wash day is to use Silk Elements moisturizing shampoo (sulfate)
Second wash with Naked non sulfate shampoo

Deep condition for 15 mins with Naked

And rinse with Silk Elements conditioner if needed.

I will roller set with my purple and black size magnet rollers and use Naked Leave-in Fantasia ic heat protectant serum, and Keracare wrap foam. 
Once dry I will flat iron my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

Yeah it's gonna be a big no for the ORS system. I finally finished flat ironing my hair and it still feels coated. I cross wrapped my hair and will be rocking my satin scarf for the next several days. I got a bunch of scarves and earrings  if I need to get jazzy. I will just be putting my little oil in my hair edges, and crown and calling it a day.

That stuff was tingling and itching in my fragile crown area...


----------



## Evolving78

My hair is straw dry from that stuff! I don't know if I should wash my hair out now, or just don't touch it and wait a couple of days.  Like if I touch it too much it will break off like a dead Christmas tree. 
I decided to put some castor oil on and just pin it back up. I gotta do all of my children's hair today, so I won't have time for myself.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> My hair is straw dry from that stuff! I don't know if I should wash my hair out now, or just don't touch it and wait a couple of days.  Like if I touch it too much it will break off like a dead Christmas tree.
> I decided to put some castor oil on and just pin it back up. I gotta do all of my children's hair today, so I won't have time for myself.



Sounds like you need a good protein treatment, what do you use? And then hydrate treat like crazy to get your moisture levels back up.  I know you know what to do anyway...

The good thing about hair is it can be quite forgiving and bounce back quickly, even after rough handling.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Sounds like you need a good protein treatment, what do you use? And then hydrate treat like crazy to get your moisture levels back up.  I know you know what to do anyway...
> 
> The good thing about hair is it can be quite forgiving and bounce back quickly, even after rough handling.


That stuff left a heavy coating on my hair. I may wash my hair tomorrow, or Monday. I'm away from home tonight. I will just keep my scarf on and not mess with it too much.


----------



## 11228

shortdub78 said:


> That stuff left a heavy coating on my hair. I may wash my hair tomorrow, or Monday. I'm away from home tonight. I will just keep my scarf on and not mess with it too much.



It sucks when you pamper your hair only for the outcome to be undesirable, because of a single product. 

Wash with a stripping shampoo and start over.


----------



## Evolving78

11228 said:


> It sucks when you pamper your hair only for the outcome to be undesirable, because of a single product.
> 
> Wash with a stripping shampoo and start over.


I got back home and jumped in the shower. I used DE Oat Protein shampoo (it’s a gentle clarifier)
I shampooed again with this Naked non sulfate shampoo and applied their deep conditioner. I’m under the dryer now for 15 mins. 
I’m in serious repair mode. After I detangle, I am just gonna blow dry my hair on cool and pin it back up.

I will go to a professional for my touch up next month. I will try to stretch until thanksgiving week.  That will put me at 10 weeks.


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> I got back home and jumped in the shower. I used DE Oat Protein shampoo (it’s a gentle clarifier)
> I shampooed again with this Naked non sulfate shampoo and applied their deep conditioner. I’m under the dryer now for 15 mins.
> I’m in serious repair mode. After I detangle, I am just gonna blow dry my hair on cool and pin it back up.
> 
> I will go to a professional for my touch up next month. I will try to stretch until thanksgiving week.  That will put me at 10 weeks.



Aww man, I'm sorry you have to do all of that. 
I'm sure you'll be able to baby your hair back to health. Hopefully the low maintenance will yield great retention results for you!


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Aww man, I'm sorry you have to do all of that.
> I'm sure you'll be able to baby your hair back to health. Hopefully the low maintenance will yield great retention results for you!


Thanks! Yeah I’m just being very low-key with my hair right now. I’m just trying to get my hair in order as much as possible for a professional. I don’t even want that person to style, just for them to apply the relaxer and wash/dc it.  I will wash again tomorrow, or Thursday. I got enough scarves and beanies to get me through this coming winter. I would love to make it to 16 weeks.  Another issue is coming to someone with a bunch of new growth... and I don’t have scissors anymore, so the challenges it to take very good care of my ends. That’s why I won’t be doing any styling, braiding, heat styling, etc.. just wash and pin it up.


----------



## abioni

What are you ladies using to base your scalp before relaxing? I usually don't base my scalp because I worry about my roots not getting straight but I want to give it a try this time since I got burnt a bit during my last relaxer.


----------



## LushLox

abioni said:


> What are you ladies using to base your scalp before relaxing? I usually don't base my scalp because I worry about my roots not getting straight but I want to give it a try this time since I got burnt a bit during my last relaxer.



I always base my scalp; I normally use vaseline. Yeah it's thick but it's an excellent base for me, I'd rather be under processed than get relaxer burn. I never burn myself when I self relax but my stylist did every single time because she hardly used any base at all and left the relaxer on too long.


----------



## Evolving78

I would use Vaseline. I have some vitale base, but regular petro jelly does the trick. That stuff has menthol in it and it doesn’t work well when you are sweating! Why would they wanna use an ingredient that stimulates the scalp? Somebody needs to go back to the lab on that one! I know where they were going with that, but it is stupid! Trying to add some cooling/soothing effect.


----------



## Destiny9109

I based my scalp last night using conditioner and vaseline mix lol. I hope I don't burn.


----------



## Sosoothing

abioni said:


> What are you ladies using to base your scalp before relaxing? I usually don't base my scalp because I worry about my roots not getting straight but I want to give it a try this time since I got burnt a bit during my last relaxer.



I usually don't. I just wait several days after a wash so I have a good amount of build up.
The one time I tried to base my hair it came out really under processed. I may have used too much petroleum jelly.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I would use Vaseline. I have some vitale base, but regular petro jelly does the trick. That stuff has menthol in it and it doesn’t work well when you are sweating! Why would they wanna use an ingredient that stimulates the scalp? Somebody needs to go back to the lab on that one! I know where they were going with that, but it is stupid! Trying to add some cooling/soothing effect.


But I like it  

It calms the itchies down. I usually wait a couple of minutes though before I apply the relaxer.


----------



## Evolving78

shortdub78 said:


> I bought that hair band from Walmart to help keep your edges from sweating out. Haven't used it yet. I got the cheaper one. I might give it a try soon. Gotta work on my birthday body for next year! Lol


I’ve been working on my birthday body and it still needs a lot of work! Lol I’m eating better, but struggling to work out. And I didn’t go to a salon...


----------



## Evolving78

I decided I’m gonna self relax my next relaxer and just put my hair in mini sections to get through my hair quicker. And I’m gonna stick to the Silk Elements Mega Silk Lye I already have. I wanna try more It’s A 10 products. I got a gift card and target gift card.


----------



## Lymegreen

I’ve decided that I’m not going to use the E’tae Carmel system that my stylist recommended.  

Also , I’m not going back to her.   Lol

I’m not impressed with the job she’s done so far. 

I took a chance and used henna and the color looks good.  I was mainly going to her for color and cut.  I got my greys covered so. I’ll have to find someone else by the time I need. Henna will serve for a couple of months.


----------



## LushLox

Sosoothing said:


> I usually don't. I just wait several days after a wash so I have a good amount of build up.
> The one time I tried to base my hair it came out really under processed. I may have used too much petroleum jelly.



You could always do it the night before, if you’re relaxing in the morning say. The Vaseline is heavy so it’ll still be there by the time you’re ready to relax.


----------



## BlueSage

I just finished my relaxer! Under the heat cap now with deep conditioner.  I just started using Creme of Nature everythang and I really like it so far.  I've been a protective style for the last 6 months (on and off) and I really missed my hair. I have decided to give sew-ins and braids a loooong break. I'm a little past shoulder length now so I am going to research what protective styles I can do without the braids/sew-in. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wenbev

shortdub78 said:


> I decided I’m gonna self relax my next relaxer and just put my hair in mini sections to get through my hair quicker. And I’m gonna stick to the Silk Elements Mega Silk Lye I already have. I wanna try more It’s A 10 products. I got a gift card and target gift card.


I like the its a 10 leave in (the original)  It was in regular rotation when I was natural and straight styling.  Just as good relaxed


----------



## Wenbev

Lymegreen said:


> I’ve decided that I’m not going to use the E’tae Carmel system that my stylist recommended.
> 
> Also , I’m not going back to her.   Lol
> 
> I’m not impressed with the job she’s done so far.
> 
> I took a chance and used henna and the color looks good.  I was mainly going to her for color and cut.  I got my greys covered so. I’ll have to find someone else by the time I need. Henna will serve for a couple of months.


I was a henna head for almost six years and loved it.  I got tired of the dark hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Why am I so freaking lazy when it comes to my hair. My hair isn't even that long. I'm already cheap, I can't be cheap AND lazy


----------



## Evolving78

BlueSage said:


> I just finished my relaxer! Under the heat cap now with deep conditioner.  I just started using Creme of Nature everythang and I really like it so far.  I've been a protective style for the last 6 months (on and off) and I really missed my hair. I have decided to give sew-ins and braids a loooong break. I'm a little past shoulder length now so I am going to research what protective styles I can do without the braids/sew-in. Any suggestions?


Two French braids, buns, French twist pin up, French braid back down the middle, or going from the nape up.


----------



## Evolving78

Will be washing my hair tomorrow. It will be all about the moisture! I moisturized and sealed my hair this morning, but my hair is screaming for some water and a nice deep condition!


----------



## LushLox

My hair looks messy as hell today. My curls dropped by the time I got to the door so I’ve just put it into a scrappy fishtail braid and hoping that my makeshift pin curls at the front gives me a semblance of some curl! 

On a positive my hair is nicely moisturised.


----------



## LushLox

I just bought the whole Affirm system plus a couple of extra goodies. The whole thing was a £100, so it better work for me!


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I just bought the whole Affirm system plus a couple of extra goodies. The whole thing was a £100, so it better work for me!


I’m excited! Lol I wish I could be there when get your package! Lol I love opening packages, or watching others do it! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

Any relaxed ladies with high porosity?  I’m normally low po, but after all of the things my hair has been through, I claim high porosity. 

Oh and does anyone have a favorite detangler?


----------



## nymane

LushLox said:


> I just bought the whole Affirm system plus a couple of extra goodies. The whole thing was a £100, so it better work for me!



Looking forward to your review   Did you get the No-Lye or Lye version?


----------



## LushLox

nymane said:


> Looking forward to your review   Did you get the No-Lye or Lye version?



Affirm Sensitive scalp no lye


----------



## nymane

LushLox said:


> Affirm Sensitive scalp no lye



My favorite...I hope it turns out well!


----------



## LushLox

nymane said:


> My favorite...I hope it turns out well!



Do you use mild or regular?


----------



## nymane

LushLox said:


> Do you use mild or regular?



Most times I use mild strength, but if I stretch longer than my typical timeframe I use normal strength.


----------



## Evolving78

Wenbev said:


> I like the its a 10 leave in (the original)  It was in regular rotation when I was natural and straight styling.  Just as good relaxed


I got the shampoo, conditioner, mask, and leave-in.. gave me so much moisture! This will be my staple line. Next is Silk Elements, then Macadamia Oil Professional. Next lines I would like to try in the future is Moroccan oil.


----------



## Evolving78

Putting some Felicia braids in. Hopefully this can ge my through until Sunday. Wash day is going to be Sunday and Thursday, or Tues and Saturday hopefully. I may switch up sometimes and do the cornrows.


----------



## gemruby41

LushLox said:


> I just bought the whole Affirm system plus a couple of extra goodies. The whole thing was a £100, so it better work for me!


 I use the system too. I love it!


----------



## gemruby41

nymane said:


> Affirm Fiberguard almost destroyed my hair a couple of years ago.  When I switched back to the Affirm Sensitive Scalp (No lye), my hair transformed into silk


 I used the Fiberguard lye version and hated it. I bought a bucket of it and ended up giving it away. It left my hair very dry and under processed. I've been using the Sensitive Scalp no lye for awhile now, and my hair is way better.


----------



## Evolving78

I will be using that new Aphogee treatment for my next wash. I will be using Mane and tail detangler instead of CON Argan Oil leave-in, so I’m not added additional protein in my hair. Going to try a braidout tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78

Ya’ll are making me wanting to get back to no lye. I want silky hair too! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

I tried Fantasia ic carrot growth serum. It is really light. There are two formulas. I guess I got the light one. It like it a lot. I used it setting my braids for my braidout. I guess carrot oil  is the new trend now? 
It is ok to wear a braid out this time of year? This is like my fourth time wearing one. 

@ItsMeLilLucky 
Did you figure out what to do with your hair? Maybe you can do this braidout thing with me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@shortdub78 Lately I've been wearing two braids, an extension bun or ponytail, or just a ponytail with my own hair. My hair is pretty asymmetrical so I don't think a braid out would look good at this stage


----------



## Wenbev

shortdub78 said:


> Any relaxed ladies with high porosity?  I’m normally low po, but after all of the things my hair has been through, I claim high porosity.
> 
> Oh and does anyone have a favorite detangler?


I'm hi po after some heat damage, coloring for a while and now being relaxed.  ACV helps to close the cuticle.  any oil is my friend


----------



## GraceandJoy

shortdub78 said:


> Any relaxed ladies with high porosity?  I’m normally low po, but after all of the things my hair has been through, I claim high porosity.
> 
> Oh and does anyone have a favorite detangler?



Coming out of "lurk status" to comment . I am high porosity. I moisturize and seal almost every day, because if I don't, my hair will snap....been there, done that. ...don't won't to lose my hair again. I wear my hair in a braid, ponytail, or up-do almost every day. 

I really like the KeraCare detangler. I started using it because of the reviews and comments on LHCF.


----------



## Evolving78

Wenbev said:


> I'm hi po after some heat damage, coloring for a while and now being relaxed.  ACV helps to close the cuticle.  any oil is my friend


Have you tried French Perm Stablizer? That stuff really works well.


----------



## Evolving78

GraceandJoy said:


> Coming out of "lurk status" to comment . I am high porosity. I moisturize and seal almost every day, because if I don't, my hair will snap....been there, done that. ...don't won't to lose my hair again. I wear my hair in a braid, ponytail, or up-do almost every day.
> 
> I really like the KeraCare detangler. I started using it because of the reviews and comments on LHCF.


I had that detangler and it didn’t work for me. I have the Design Essential HCO spray and that doesn’t work for me either.. It’s A 10 and Creme Of Nature seems to do really well for my hair. I don’t know if I will try anything else out there right now. I need to stick to what works.


----------



## Evolving78

Oh ladies I’m always honest and straight up with you all, so I went and got some CON Argan Oil no lye in regular.. yes, I went and got a box relaxer! Lol I was about to grab Mizani, but I really like CON Argan Oil. My hair got straight! Yes I still have a tiny bit of wave, and more wave in the crown. I’m repairing my crown, so I didn’t wanna take the risk of over processing. I pre parted my hair and twisted the sections. That made it a lot easier and quicker to go through all of my hair.  My hair doesn’t feel hard, or stiff.
I coated my previously relaxed hair with.  petroleum jelly.  I used the Aphogee 2 min after I neutralized 4-5 Times, and used a moisturizing shampoo.  I will do a protein treatment next week.  If I don’t put a bunch of products in my hair, I will just cowash, if I need to rehydrate my hair.

I tension dried my hair on medium heat after allowing it to air dry mostly.  I will flat iron today.

My hair felt better using that no lye.  I was driving around and was going to go to a stylist, but I said screw it, I’m going rogue! Lol I had no burning, no scalp issues.


----------



## LushLox

@shortdub78 welcome back to the dark side! 

To me the most important thing after a relaxer is moisture because that chemical process is so dang drying. Co washing will be your friend I’m sure.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> @shortdub78 welcome back to the dark side!
> 
> To me the most important thing after a relaxer is moisture because that chemical process is so dang drying. Co washing will be your friend I’m sure.


You getting your relaxer goodies kept playing in my head! Lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@shortdub78 Ain't nothing wrong with box relaxer That's what I use, and my looks fabulous (when I take care of it )


----------



## Wenbev

shortdub78 said:


> Have you tried French Perm Stablizer? That stuff really works well.


never even heard of it. going to go and look it up tho. 

so, I can use this anytime? or only after a relaxer?


----------



## Evolving78

Wenbev said:


> never even heard of it. going to go and look it up tho.
> 
> so, I can use this anytime? or only after a relaxer?


Yes! During wash day!


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @shortdub78 Ain't nothing wrong with box relaxer That's what I use, and my looks fabulous (when I take care of it )


Was it your birthday yesterday? If so happy belated! What did you end up doing to your hair?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Was it your birthday yesterday? If so happy belated! What did you end up doing to your hair?


Yes it was! Thank you! I got a phony pony and I did a little bang. I didn't have enough time to make look really good, just good enough (another story in itself). I didn't take a picture.


----------



## Wenbev

@shortdub78 i'll be picking this up for next washday. and I have a sallys 30% off coupon 
any good recs for a chelating poo?


----------



## Evolving78

Wenbev said:


> @shortdub78 i'll be picking this up for next washday. and I have a sallys 30% off coupon
> any good recs for a chelating poo?


I like ION’s brand and I have the one for Hard Water. It works and you only use it one wash. 
Now my favorite is Mizani Butter Blends chelating/neutralizing shampoo.  But you gotta order that, or go to the beauty supply store for that.


----------



## LushLox

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Yes it was! Thank you! I got a phony pony and I did a little bang. I didn't have enough time to make look really good, just good enough (another story in itself). I didn't take a picture.



Belated birthday wishes.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@LushLox Thanks!


----------



## Wenbev

shortdub78 said:


> I like ION’s brand and I have the one for Hard Water. It works and you only use it one wash.
> Now my favorite is Mizani Butter Blends chelating/neutralizing shampoo.  But you gotta order that, or go to the beauty supply store for that.


thank you


----------



## LushLox

I was feeling very tempted to relax this week, but as a compromise I'll flat iron my hair after it's air dried  and see how I feel then.


----------



## Evolving78

I have been working my DD’s hair, so I ended up just bunning my hair with a clip.  I may cowash, or wash tomorrow.. I have homework and laundry to do.. it is nice having straight roots.. I’m going to make sure the new growth that comes in is healthy and hydrated from the inside.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> I have been working my DD’s hair, so I ended up just bunning my hair with a clip.  I may cowash, or wash tomorrow.. I have homework and laundry to do.. it is nice having straight roots.. I’m going to make sure the new growth that comes in is healthy and hydrated from the inside.



I remember the days of doing my daughter's hair - I'm glad it's over!  But now my son is saying that he wants to grow his hair, that's great but guess who will have to maintain and cornrow it.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I remember the days of doing my daughter's hair - I'm glad it's over!  But now my son is saying that he wants to grow his hair, that's great but guess who will have to maintain and cornrow it.


I have boys and still have to play barber shop with them.. I have to cut my baby’s hair this week.. that’s like going to war! Lol


----------



## LushLox

I’m going to stretch a bit further to at least 12 weeks which isn’t bad considering I was under-processed. From there I’ll relax in 16 weeks cycles. 

And I’ve decided to use mild relaxers only from now on because regular strength isn’t helping me in the long run.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I’m going to stretch a bit further to at least 12 weeks which isn’t bad considering I was under-processed. From there I’ll relax in 16 weeks cycles.
> 
> And I’ve decided to use mild relaxers only from now on because regular strength isn’t helping me in the long run.


Why are you switching to mild? 
Is the break down processing time of regular too fast for you?


----------



## Evolving78

No prepoo, no oil treatment. I had enough product in my hair, so I just decided to use Aphogee deep moisture shampoo, then second wash with it’s a 10 shampoo. Now I’m dc’ed for 15 mins with the 10 mask. I will use the rinse out conditioner. Then proceed to leave-in and detangle.
Nothing special will be done to my hair.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> Why are you switching to mild?
> Is the break down processing time of regular too fast for you?



When processed ‘properly’ the regular relaxes my hair straight, a bit too straight really. I’ve noted that Affirm regular is quite strong, obviously everyone’s hair is different but I don’t want to take any risks. I would rather be under processed than be relaxed bone straight. I’m just aiming for a straight finish although I’m prepared for it to not take that well in the back where my hair is the most resistant


----------



## Evolving78

I washed and dc’ed my hair yesterday, but didn’t feel that great to finish, so I rinsed out the dc this morning, used a rinse out conditioner, detangled, and now I’m sitting under the dry to finish drying my hair.  I will do a protein treatment next wash day.


----------



## MzSwift

I couldn't take the crochet style anymore.  Not being able to get to my scalp for that long after having been in extensions for 6 weeks was just way too much.  So now I'm sitting here in mini braids, no extensions, that I keep bunned on top of my head.  At least if LO pulls one, it's many hairs braided together instead of loose, fine strands.

Felt so good to feel water on my scalp again.


----------



## Lymegreen

Took a picture today to see my thickness and color.  7 weeks post


----------



## MzSwift

Lymegreen said:


> View attachment 414549
> Took a picture today to see my thickness and color.  7 weeks post



Looks good!


----------



## LushLox

Lymegreen said:


> View attachment 414549
> Took a picture today to see my thickness and color.  7 weeks post



Beautifully thick 

What relaxer do you use?


----------



## Lymegreen

LushLox said:


> Beautifully thick
> 
> What relaxer do you use?



Thanks! 
I've been using Naked by Essations


----------



## Evolving78

I got my claw clips, so I don’t have to use anything for my bun.


----------



## Evolving78

I used the Macadamia Professional light leave-in spray to moisturize. I may use Scurl on my roots since it’s very humid out. I really don’t care about frizz and puffiness.


----------



## Wenbev

7 weeks post.  in the past, I would be making an appt for a touchup   last night, I used ORS foam on an old blowout and flattwisted.  this morning, I untwisted and fluffed.  so nice and soft.  will pineapple and try for day two


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

It's about that time again..


----------



## LushLox

I've been watching a UTuber Latoya Jones, she is a stylist but a complete advocate for stretching. She stretches for six  months. She says she won't relax a client unless they have two inches of new growth. I'm sure there are probably stylists like that over here but where lol. I would love to go to a stylist who was THAT focused upon the health of your hair.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It's about that time again..


Time for?


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I've been watching a UTuber Latoya Jones, she is a stylist but a complete advocate for stretching. She stretches for six  months. She says she won't relax a client unless they have two inches of new growth. I'm sure there are probably stylists like that over here but where lol. I would love to go to a stylist who was THAT focused upon the health of your hair.


I watch her channel too. I wanna buy her products, but I keep getting stuff on the ground.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> I watch her channel too. I wanna buy her products, but I keep getting stuff on the ground.



I wanted to also, but then I saw the prices. I need to see a few more reviews first...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It's about that time again..


To relax again


----------



## LushLox

Wenbev said:


> 7 weeks post.  in the past, I would be making an appt for a touchup   last night, I used ORS foam on an old blowout and flattwisted.  this morning, I untwisted and fluffed.  so nice and soft.  will pineapple and try for day two



@Wenbev how long are you going to stretch for this time round?


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> To relax again


You got your supplies?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> You got your supplies?


Sure do. My edges refuse to let me be great


----------



## 11228

I haven't checked how long its been since my last retouch but I am preparing to for the next. My hair is telling me it is time

I really want to get it done before my next wash because my hair is already straightened. Doing a wash before means dealing with detangles and having to reuse heat.


----------



## Wenbev

LushLox said:


> @Wenbev how long are you going to stretch for this time round?


@LushLox  my goal is to wait until the new year.  I need to color these grey hairs but I want to wait so at least my color is fresh for my birthday in November and then wait at least another 4 weeks before relaxing.


----------



## Evolving78

@LushLox 
@Taleah2009 
I’m going to use that Aphogee 2 step process right now. It’s after 5am my time. I’ll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Evolving78

Ok ladies, so I used it. It worked really well. Made my hair feel strong. It’s like a gel, or thick clear liquid. As soon as you apply it, it starts working right away. Do not leave it on longer than the recommended time!!! You have to use Step 2. It will soften the hair, but you will still need to follow up with a moisturizing dc. The directions don’t call for it, but I’m not a fool! 

I used my dc, then used my rinse out conditioner. My hair feels very soft.  I dried my hair under my hooded dryer on cool.


----------



## 11228

I am glad you achieved the desired result @shortdub78  The 2 step was too strong for me. I prefer Emergencee and the Polydemic better  for strong protein treatment.

On another note, I went and retouched yesterday. I can honestly say it is one of the horrible touch-ups I've done since I started self relaxing. I managed to burn my scalp and still came out with some under processed areas. I blame Mizani. I am going back to my faithful Lineage. 

I have scabs. I still hurts.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> Ok ladies, so I used it. It worked really well. Made my hair feel strong. It’s like a gel, or thick clear liquid. As soon as you apply it, it starts working right away. Do not leave it on longer than the recommended time!!! You have to use Step 2. It will soften the hair, but you will still need to follow up with a moisturizing dc. The directions don’t call for it, but I’m not a fool!
> 
> I used my dc, then used my rinse out conditioner. My hair feels very soft.  I dried my hair under my hooded dryer on cool.



I was looking to buy this but those dinky tubes look so small. There must be what, three treatments in there?

I'm assuming it doesn't smell anything as bad as the original treatment.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I was looking to buy this but those dinky tubes look so small. There must be what, three treatments in there?
> 
> I'm assuming it doesn't smell anything as bad as the original treatment.


I don’t remember a smell, and a little goes a long way.


----------



## Evolving78

@LushLox 
I would treat it just like a high/hard protein treatment. I won’t use this again until Feb, or after my next relaxer. Somebody could experience protein overload doing too much with this product.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> @LushLox
> I would treat it just like a high/hard protein treatment. I won’t use this again until Feb, or after my next relaxer. Somebody could experience protein overload doing too much with this product.




That's good to know, so really even though the tubes are small the product could probably last you the best part of a year. Personally I only need a strong protein every 4 months or so, if that.

Will add this to the list.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> That's good to know, so really even though the tubes are small the product could probably last you the best part of the year as I only need a strong protein every 4 months or so, if that.
> 
> Will add this to the list.


Yes! It’s like a liquid/gel and the moisturizer is more like a creamy conditioner, but a dime, or quarter size should be enough and really worked into the hair. Work it into the hair, and not coat.


----------



## Royalq

So glad I went back to relaxers. I don't regret going natural, I learn sooo much info. But now my hair is thriving. Easy wash days, easy detangling, with the right combo of protein and moisture my hair stays supple for days. My relaxed hair is so much less picky than my natural hair. 
Anyhoodle, I flatiron my hair for the first time in about 7 years. People were in awe. I never really considered my hair long because in its natural state and air dried state it doesn't seem like much. But I blow dried and flat ironed with Biosilk and my hair came a little past bra strap length. I was so long and flowy . Biosilk is a keeper, I've never had my hair so pin straight with such airy body. Everywhere I went people were staring at me. It wasn't just the length but the health of it too. But thanks to my horror natural hair salon experience back in April I'm still suffering from a load of split ends that won't let me be great. Stupid me didn't take any pics though but my friend took a picture. I'll see if she can send it to me.


----------



## Evolving78

Royalq said:


> So glad I went back to relaxers. I don't regret going natural, I learn sooo much info. But now my hair is thriving. Easy wash days, easy detangling, with the right combo of protein and moisture my hair stays supple for days. My relaxed hair is so much less picky than my natural hair.
> Anyhoodle, I flatiron my hair for the first time in about 7 years. People were in awe. I never really considered my hair long because in its natural state and air dried state it doesn't seem like much. But I blow dried and flat ironed with Biosilk and my hair came a little past bra strap length. I was so long and flowy . Biosilk is a keeper, I've never had my hair so pin straight with such airy body. Everywhere I went people were staring at me. It wasn't just the length but the health of it too. But thanks to my horror natural hair salon experience back in April I'm still suffering from a load of split ends that won't let me be great. Stupid me didn't take any pics though but my friend took a picture. I'll see if she can send it to me.


Pic or it didn’t happen! Lol


----------



## Britt

LushLox said:


> I've been watching a UTuber Latoya Jones, she is a stylist but a complete advocate for stretching. She stretches for six  months. She says she won't relax a client unless they have two inches of new growth. I'm sure there are probably stylists like that over here but where lol. I would love to go to a stylist who was THAT focused upon the health of your hair.


That type of stylist sounds like a dream ! I’m about to go check out her channel.


----------



## Evolving78

Britt said:


> That type of stylist sounds like a dream ! I’m about to go check out her channel.


She is a heat user now, but she does have a series where she just blow dries and cornrows her hair to wear under wigs for a week. She also recommends washing hair at least once a week.  Her 1st and 2nd series were not about protective styling. She wore hair own hair out.


----------



## VimiJn

Royalq said:


> So glad I went back to relaxers. I don't regret going natural, I learn sooo much info. But now my hair is thriving. Easy wash days, easy detangling, with the right combo of protein and moisture my hair stays supple for days. My relaxed hair is so much less picky than my natural hair.
> Anyhoodle, I flatiron my hair for the first time in about 7 years. People were in awe. I never really considered my hair long because in its natural state and air dried state it doesn't seem like much. But I blow dried and flat ironed with Biosilk and my hair came a little past bra strap length. I was so long and flowy . Biosilk is a keeper, I've never had my hair so pin straight with such airy body. Everywhere I went people were staring at me. It wasn't just the length but the health of it too. But thanks to my horror natural hair salon experience back in April I'm still suffering from a load of split ends that won't let me be great. Stupid me didn't take any pics though but my friend took a picture. I'll see if she can send it to me.


So you got dem pics?


----------



## Britt

shortdub78 said:


> She is a heat user now, but she does have a series where she just blow dries and cornrows her hair to wear under wigs for a week. She also recommends washing hair at least once a week.  Her 1st and 2nd series were not about protective styling. She wore hair own hair out.




Thanks !!!  That sounds like a pretty good regimen.


----------



## MzSwift

11228 said:


> I am glad you achieved the desired result @shortdub78
> 
> I have scabs. I still hurts.



Aww.  I dunno if it's too late but ACV really helps me with any burns.  I usually add ACV as a step in my neutralizing or at the end of the process after DCing.  Maybe you can try it to help soothe your burns?  It may still work a few days after the process.  I've heard of ppl also using AVJ to help soothe, kinda like after sunburn.

At least now you know to stick with your brand.


----------



## Evolving78

@11228 
Maybe you can use Aloe Vera gel, or neosporin?


----------



## LushLox

Britt said:


> Thanks !!!  That sounds like a pretty good regimen.



Are you still transitioning?


----------



## 11228

Thanks for the suggestion guys. I did the ACV mid-step. I have some gel Aloe Vera, I'll use some today.


----------



## Britt

LushLox said:


> Are you still transitioning?


Yeah but thinking about texlaxing also. I’m currently 4 months post and still up in the air.


----------



## Evolving78

Switching back to No lye was a very good decision for my hair.


----------



## LushLox

Pleased for you @shortdub78 you just need to make sure the hair is properly moisturised; you'll be fine.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Pleased for you @shortdub78 you just need to make sure the hair is properly moisturised; you'll be fine.


I have been actually able to do that since I switched back. My hair doesn’t feel stiff, or dry. My products are actually able to do their job.


----------



## 11228

shortdub78 said:


> Switching back to No lye was a very good decision for my hair.



I am sure you've mentioned it but I missed that post, which No Lye are you using? I just can't shell out the $$ for Affirm and the likes


----------



## Evolving78

11228 said:


> I am sure you've mentioned it but I missed that post, which No Lye are you using? I just can't shell out the $$ for Affirm and the likes


I used Creme Of Nature Argan Oil regular.


----------



## LushLox

I give in, I'm going to touch up at the weekend at 11 weeks post. I'm nervous though, it is concerning using a new relaxer. It feels a bit like Russian Roulette! 

I'll just follow the instructions to the letter.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I give in, I'm going to touch up at the weekend at 11 weeks post. I'm nervous though, it is concerning using a new relaxer. It feels a bit like Russian Roulette!
> 
> I'll just follow the instructions to the letter.


The suspense is killing me!!!! Lol


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> The suspense is killing me!!!! Lol



You’re crazy lol


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> You’re crazy lol


2-3 more days...lol


----------



## MzSwift

I've gone back to using MT on my scalp.  I had two bottles sitting under the cabinet.  I remember it, along with using ayurveda powders, had my hair appearing thicker.  Now that I'm using it, I need to think about what type of protein tx I'm going to use before and after texlaxing.  I think I'll stick with Joico K-pak after neutralizing and see what happens.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think I'm gonna relax my hair Saturday.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I think I'm gonna relax my hair Saturday.


You are another that is playing with my emotions! lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> You are another that is playing with my emotions! lol


Sugar, honey, baaaby 
I don't mean to, but life gets out of hand sometimes  These roots are getting out of control though, so I'm gonna do my best to relax Saturday or get some type of protective style in. It's cold nah.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Sugar, honey, baaaby
> I don't mean to, but life gets out of hand sometimes  These roots are getting out of control though, so I'm gonna do my best to relax Saturday or get some type of protective style in. It's cold nah.


I understand! I look a hot mess! I gotta wash my hair and my daughter’s hair..  I have been giving myself an oil treatment two days in a row.. I was suppose to wash this stuff out Tuesday! Lol I need to create a thread called, You Look Like Hell, Get It Together thread! lol


----------



## Royalq

http://[IMG]http://i63.tinypic.com/ie475l.jpg[/IMG] 





shortdub78 said:


> Pic or it didn’t happen! Lol





VimiJn said:


> So you got dem pics?



My bad yall for taking so long. 





 I have a short video too but my ipad wont let me be great


----------



## Evolving78

Royalq said:


> http://[IMG]http://i63.tinypic.com/ie475l.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> My bad yall for taking so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a short video too but my ipad wont let me be great


Yes ma’am! That sho is some pretty hurr!


----------



## MzSwift

Royalq said:


> http://[IMG]http://i63.tinypic.com/ie475l.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> My bad yall for taking so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a short video too but my ipad wont let me be great



Oooooohhhh.


----------



## Evolving78

I’m gonna flat iron my hair tonight. I wanna access my hair.

Update
I flat ironed and did a search&destroy and dusted my ends. My hair looks pretty good and on track. With my serial trimming sessions, my hemline isn’t longer, but it’s fuller and I can see growth. I’m going back in my bun and will straighten my hair my next relaxer whenever that is.


----------



## MzSwift

Royalq said:


> So glad I went back to relaxers. I don't regret going natural, I learn sooo much info. But now my hair is thriving. Easy wash days, easy detangling, with the right combo of protein and moisture my hair stays supple for days. My relaxed hair is so much less picky than my natural hair.
> Anyhoodle, I flatiron my hair for the first time in about 7 years. People were in awe. I never really considered my hair long because in its natural state and air dried state it doesn't seem like much. But I blow dried and flat ironed with Biosilk and *my hair came a little past bra strap length. *I was so long and flowy . Biosilk is a keeper, I've never had my hair so pin straight with such airy body. Everywhere I went people were staring at me. It wasn't just the length but the health of it too. But thanks to my horror natural hair salon experience back in April I'm still suffering from a load of split ends that won't let me be great. Stupid me didn't take any pics though but my friend took a picture. I'll see if she can send it to me.



I think your hair is not just past BSL, that looks like MBL to me, sis!


----------



## Royalq

MzSwift said:


> I think your hair is not just past BSL, that looks like MBL to me, sis!


Gurl dont get me excited lol! Im like a inch past the bottom of my bra which is really close to the crook of my waist. My torso is super short so its kind of the same. But im waiting for full undeniable MBL or Waist length.


----------



## MzSwift

Royalq said:


> Gurl dont get me excited lol! Im like a inch past the bottom of my bra which is really close to the crook of my waist. My torso is super short so its kind of the same. But im waiting for full undeniable MBL or Waist length.



That's exactly why I use BSB as a marker instead of BSL. We all wear our bras in different locations on our backs and even on the same person, each bra will fall somewhere different. But your shoulder blades stay where they are. Lol. Your hair appears to be at the halfway point on your back to me, and that's MBL. Definitely not far from WL!!


----------



## LushLox

Royalq said:


> http://[IMG]http://i63.tinypic.com/ie475l.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> My bad yall for taking so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a short video too but my ipad wont let me be great



Absolutely beautiful! 



MzSwift said:


> That's exactly why I use BSB as a marker instead of BSL. We all wear our bras in different locations on our backs and even on the same person, each bra will fall somewhere different. But your shoulder blades stay where they are. Lol. Your hair appears to be at the halfway point on your back to me, and that's MBL. Definitely not far from WL!!



Agreed, claim it girl!


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> That's exactly why I use BSB as a marker instead of BSL. We all wear our bras in different locations on our backs and even on the same person, each bra will fall somewhere different. But your shoulder blades stay where they are. Lol. Your hair appears to be at the halfway point on your back to me, and that's MBL. Definitely not far from WL!!


I use BSB too. I would be MBL if I go by my bra.


----------



## GGsKin

Royalq said:


> http://[IMG]http://i63.tinypic.com/ie475l.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> My bad yall for taking so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a short video too but my ipad wont let me be great



Just came in to drool at your beautiful hair @Royalq ...please do carry on..


----------



## Royalq

AbsyBlvd said:


> Just came in to drool at your beautiful hair @Royalq ...please do carry on..


Aww thanks!  you guys are too sweet


----------



## LushLox

How goes it chicas.  I was going to touch up this weekend but I don't feel like it. I have to be super motivated and focused otherwise there's no point.


----------



## Royalq

LushLox said:


> How goes it chicas.  I was going to touch up this weekend but I don't feel like it. I have to be super motivated and focused otherwise there's no point.


Im itching to touch up too. For some reason my edges are always the first to nap up on me followed by my nape. I think i have a little under an inch of new growth. Im trying to get to my December break before i touch up.

Washed my hair today and DCed. I didnt flat iron again. It seems i was only able to keep my flat ironed hair fresh for about a week before the moisturizing got the best of it. But it wasnt really worth it because due to my school requiring that I bun my hair and im in school 5 days out the week for morning to late afternoon I could really let my hair down like it wanted to. So next time I flat iron will be in December for an event. I might only flat iron for events. But the extra manageability was really nice though.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> How goes it chicas.  I was going to touch up this weekend but I don't feel like it. I have to be super motivated and focused otherwise there's no point.


You ain’t right...
Lol


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> You ain’t right...
> Lol



I'm sorry


----------



## LushLox

I’ve forgotten the weeks at this point but I’m going to continue my stretch. I’m just going to play it by ear and assess week by week.

My bad @shortdub78  When are you touching up!


----------



## Lymegreen

Just relaxed a week ago at 8 weeks. This is my attempt at a wrap. I did not go get it trimmed this time.  I’m going to grow out the sides a little bit.


----------



## MzSwift

Beach trip in two days!! Only semi excited because we've finally got little one making progress on sleeping through the night. I'm hoping this doesn't set us back...The positive is that I'm in these mini braids so that I don't have to worry about my hair. I'll be relaxing in a couple of weeks. It's been more than 6 months! I'm well overdue.

Still thinking about ways to wear my hair out and still retain. Going to YouTube for inspiration.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I’ve forgotten the weeks at this point but I’m going to continue my stretch. I’m just going to play it by ear and assess week by week.
> 
> My bad @shortdub78  When are you touching up!


I have no clue, I’m just going by the new growth at this point. I guess it will be awhile before I hear about all of your cool hair products! Lol


----------



## quirkydimples

quirkydimples said:


> I'm hoping I can make it shoulder length by year's end.
> 
> Here's me in January this year:
> View attachment 406823
> 
> Here's me this morning (it's humid so nothing good is happening with my hair today):
> View attachment 406827



Here's me after last week's relaxer, a pigtail a few days later and with today's sad, little bun...but hey, it's progress.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Ok @shortdub78  I fabricated, I fibbed, I told a dirty lie. I said I was gonna relax my hair Saturday. I probably won't do it til before New Year's. I just bought a bunch of wigs


----------



## LushLox

Great progress @quirkydimples 

I’m so bored with my hair


----------



## LushLox

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Ok @shortdub78  I fabricated, I fibbed, I told a dirty lie. I said I was gonna relax my hair Saturday. I probably won't do it til before New Year's. I just bought a bunch of wigs



When was the last time you relaxed do you normally stretch for long periods?


----------



## MzSwift

@quirkydimples 

Your hair looks so good! And I agree, you've made great progress!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> When was the last time you relaxed do you normally stretch for long periods?


I relaxed in September and I usually stretch longer when it's cold out. I don't feel like wetting my hair as often. I do need to do a hard protein treatment. I'll do it when it's time to wash my hair again since I just washed it yesterday.


----------



## Evolving78

quirkydimples said:


> Here's me after last week's relaxer, a pigtail a few days later and with today's sad, little bun...but hey, it's progress.
> View attachment 415881 View attachment 415883 View attachment 415885 View attachment 415887


Your hair is on the grow! Great progress!


----------



## Evolving78

Lymegreen said:


> View attachment 415785
> Just relaxed a week ago at 8 weeks. This is my attempt at a wrap. I did not go get it trimmed this time.  I’m going to grow out the sides a little bit.


Eye missed this! Your hair look lovely!


----------



## Evolving78

Eye have to spell the word eye in place of starting a sentence with the letter eye, since my phone is acting weird.


----------



## quirkydimples

shortdub78 said:


> Eye have to spell the word eye in place of starting a sentence with the letter eye, since my phone is acting weird.


I don't know why this made me laugh so much. Thanks for explaining


----------



## Evolving78

quirkydimples said:


> I don't know why this made me laugh so much. Thanks for explaining


I️ see?!? You see that? Lol
It’s an exclamation point & a Square!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Royalq said:


> http://[IMG]http://i63.tinypic.com/ie475l.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> My bad yall for taking so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a short video too but my ipad wont let me be great


Ooh so pretty! You are 100% MBL! Looks so long.

Also a pretty color you were wearing!  I love that color.


----------



## Evolving78

@LushLox 
Did you get the Mane Choice stuff yet? Since you didn’t relax, you owe me some kind of news! Lol I’m like a kid at your birthday waiting for you to open your gifts! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> @LushLox
> Did you get the Mane Choice stuff yet? Since you didn’t relax, you owe me some kind of news! Lol I’m like a kid at your birthday waiting for you to open your gifts! The suspense is killing me!



I only got the pre poo and the masque. I love the pre poo, it's very moisturising as you said. The masque is just okay, but I've used better so I wouldn't repurchase.

This needs to be a lesson to stop jumping on the latest and greatest thing.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I only got the pre poo and the masque. I love the pre poo, it's very moisturising as you said. The masque is just okay, but I've used better so I wouldn't repurchase.
> 
> This needs to be a lesson to stop jumping on the latest and greatest thing.


It’s the packaging! Lol did you see that YouTube ad? That got me too! I haven’t tried anything else. I thought about getting the moisturizer, but I already have a cream moisturizer that’s fine.  I don’t even use it.. I know you said you would be bunning, so I wanted to know if you got it.


----------



## Evolving78

I have been using this oil called Wild growth castor oil to finger detangle and leave it in my hair under a plastic cap for a few minutes before I wash.  I wonder if that is causing my hair to shed more? But here is the funny part, the bottle says to use it on your scalp only! I know... smh so yeah, I will just use Avocado oil to finger detangle for now on..


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> It’s the packaging! Lol did you see that YouTube ad? That got me too! I haven’t tried anything else. I thought about getting the moisturizer, but I already have a cream moisturizer that’s fine.  I don’t even use it.. I know you said you would be bunning, so I wanted to know if you got it.



Yeah I'm a sucker for packaging and that was calling me.  I'll use it up or mix the mask with other conditioners.

Yeah I've bunned all week and will continue to do so until I touch up.


----------



## Evolving78

I got my shower filter replacement.. I think I bought the filter in Aug.. that water is no joke! I could feel my hair changing again (getting dry and tangling) and not getting a good lather when showering. When I wash my hair again, I will use my hard water shampoo to remove the any buildup.

I got a lot of new growth, so I’m just going with the flow and when my hair starts acting up, I will relax.. I will be using CON Argan Oil again.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have been wearing wigs since it's gotten cold outside. I spray my scalp and hair with my APB leave-in, squeeze bottle of X21, and, APB Hurry Up &Grow oil, (I gotta find something on the ground until I purchase more), then I spray my du-ray with the leave in. I take those suckers off as soon as I get home, and I wait until the last minute to put them on. When I'm at home, I just wear my raggedy arse braids


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I have been wearing wigs since it's gotten cold outside. I spray my scalp and hair with my APB leave-in, squeeze bottle of X21, and, APB Hurry Up &Grow oil, (I gotta find something on the ground until I purchase more), then I spray my du-ray with the leave in. I take those suckers off as soon as I get home, and I wait until the last minute to put them on. When I'm at home, I just wear my raggedy arse braids



KUTGW! That's exactly how I retained from SL to MBL. Except that I had to keep my skull cap on around the house because I have serious HIH syndrome. Lol.

I'm returning back to wigs as my primary PS and I think I'm going to try ponytails (attachments) too.


----------



## Evolving78

Washed my hair. No bunch of hair in the shower, and no major tangles! Chelated and back on track! Now I’m deep conditioning.. I guess I need to rinse this stuff out now..


----------



## LushLox

I need to chelate and clarify, I haven’t done it in ages. 

I never have my hair out at home, it’s in a scarf 24/7.


----------



## Lymegreen

I cut my hair Friday because my ends needed trimming.  I watched a YouTube video as a guide.  Added layers so I’m not sure if it’s a bob any more but it’s not too bad.   

I’ll wait for my next touch up to try to gong a professional to fix it up.  

I’m ready for a new style anyway


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@shortdub78 I finally relaxed today  but it was 
h-e-double hockey sticks this time. Man relaxer got in my eye from my hair, and it got wet while I was rinsing the other part I just blow dried and threw a wig on


----------



## Wenbev

11 weeks post.  trying to maintain until the new year. brought some crochet hair will try that for next six weeks


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @shortdub78 I finally relaxed today  but it was
> h-e-double hockey sticks this time. Man relaxer got in my eye from my hair, and it got wet while I was rinsing the other part I just blow dried and threw a wig on


Oh no! I had something similar happen to me with the relaxer eye thing. I now part my hair in 4 section, part small sections, apply my base, then two strand twist each small section. It makes it so much easier to apply and get through my hair quicker.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Oh no! I had something similar happen to me with the relaxer eye thing. I now part my hair in 4 section, part small sections, apply my base, then two strand twist each small section. It makes it so much easier to apply and get through my hair quicker.


Ironically, it was in 4 sections 
Here's where I think it went wrong:
•I was rushing 
•I thought I was gonna run out cause I had so much new growth, so I cheated on my regular relaxer and bought CON Argan Oil but ended up not using it, because I did have enough lol
•I had half container of relaxer (I scoop it out to use)and used alll of the activator when I should have used half.
•This made my hair process super fast. I set the timer for 8 minutes and I barely got through the section before it was time to rinse. Like as soon as I got to the top layer the bottom was ready to rinse. It was probably more like 4 minutes. 
•It was hot as hayle in my apartment 
•I was already tired from it being so dang hot.
•I forgot to put my glasses back on (facepalm)
•I didn't even deep condition 

Some things that did go right: 
•I neutralized for a long time 
•That popsicle stick method from Lauren Mechelle works pretty good, even with runny relaxer. I only used two.
•Coating top and bottom before I move to the next section is more efficient for me. I forgot who I got this from. I 
•I two stepped the day before 
•I triple coated my previously relaxed hair. I used the pre conditioner, blue magic grease, and Silkessence conditioner from Dollar Tree 
•I airdryed a bit before I blow dried 
• I sprayed X21 and my favorite Aphoghee Green Tea and Keratin on before I blow dried. S/o to whomever mentioned the GT&K
•My regular Cool, Hot, Cool, blow dry method made everything a piece of cake lol


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Ironically, it was in 4 sections
> 
> Some things that did go right:
> 
> *•I two stepped the day before *




So I'm sick and sleepy. I read that as you went out steppin the night before. I was like, mmhmm that's the way to do it, sis.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Ironically, it was in 4 sections
> Here's where I think it went wrong:
> •I was rushing
> •I thought I was gonna run out cause I had so much new growth, so I cheated on my regular relaxer and bought CON Argan Oil but ended up not using it, because I did have enough lol
> •I had half container of relaxer (I scoop it out to use)and used alll of the activator when I should have used half.
> •This made my hair process super fast. I set the timer for 8 minutes and I barely got through the section before it was time to rinse. Like as soon as I got to the top layer the bottom was ready to rinse. It was probably more like 4 minutes.
> •It was hot as hayle in my apartment
> •I was already tired from it being so dang hot.
> •I forgot to put my glasses back on (facepalm)
> •I didn't even deep condition
> 
> Some things that did go right:
> •I neutralized for a long time
> •That popsicle stick method from Lauren Mechelle works pretty good, even with runny relaxer. I only used two.
> •Coating top and bottom before I move to the next section is more efficient for me. I forgot who I got this from. I
> •I two stepped the day before
> •I triple coated my previously relaxed hair. I used the pre conditioner, blue magic grease, and Silkessence conditioner from Dollar Tree
> •I airdryed a bit before I blow dried
> • I sprayed X21 and my favorite Aphoghee Green Tea and Keratin on before I blow dried. S/o to whomever mentioned the GT&K
> •My regular Cool, Hot, Cool, blow dry method made everything a piece of cake lol


Imma have to come and get you and just love on you! You and this hair girl! Lol you go through just as much drama as me relaxer day! That sounded like something I went through awhile ago. That hot bathroom, started sweating which opened up my pores, having to rinse sooner, grabbing the wrong relaxer strength, etc..


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Imma have to come and get you and just love on you! You and this hair girl! Lol you go through just as much drama as me relaxer day! That sounded like something I went through awhile ago. That hot bathroom, started sweating which opened up my pores, having to rinse sooner, grabbing the wrong relaxer strength, etc..


I love being loved on

I had to stop myself and go "what the hayle is going on.."


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> So I'm sick and sleepy. I read that as you went out steppin the night before. I was like, mmhmm that's the way to do it, sis.




I wish. I always have a series of misadventures when I go out. Wait, I take that back, it's been a few times I've enjoyed myself.


----------



## Royalq

So yesterdays touch up went well. I really feel like no scratching, double basing, and using a sprush helps minimize any burning from my lye relaxer. It just takes so darn long. I like the results though. I just did protein treatment with ors replensh pac, first time being relaxed and using that. My natural bair hated it (my natural hair hated everything) but it was a nice cheap quick treatment. Then i DCed with aussie moist conditioner. Moisturized with NTM which i havent used since being relaxed waay back in like 2009-10. My hair REALLY likes NTM, its so light but deeply moisturizing.


----------



## demlew

Royalq said:


> So yesterdays touch up went well. I really feel like no scratching, double basing, and using a sprush helps minimize any burning from my lye relaxer. It just takes so darn long. I like the results though. I just did protein treatment with ors replensh pac, first time being relaxed and using that. My natural bair hated it (my natural hair hated everything) but it was a nice cheap quick treatment. Then i DCed with aussie moist conditioner. Moisturized with NTM which i havent used since being relaxed waay back in like 2009-10. My hair REALLY likes NTM, its so light but deeply moisturizing.



Neutrogena has 40% off right now. I picked up 4 bottles.


----------



## beauti

*@demlew im late and dont belong in here but which store?? *


----------



## demlew

beauti said:


> *@demlew im late and dont belong in here but which store?? *



Welcome!  It was Neutrogena's site. I just checked and now it's 15%-25% depending on how much u spend.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Some things that did go right:
•I neutralized for a long time
•That popsicle stick method from Lauren Mechelle works pretty good, even with runny relaxer. I only used two.
•Coating top and bottom before I move to the next section is more efficient for me. I forgot who I got this from. I
•I two stepped the day before
•I triple coated my previously relaxed hair. I used the pre conditioner, blue magic grease, and Silkessence conditioner from Dollar Tree
•I airdryed a bit before I blow dried
• I sprayed X21 and my favorite Aphoghee Green Tea and Keratin on before I blow dried. S/o to whomever mentioned the GT&K
•My regular Cool, Hot, Cool, blow dry method made everything a piece of cake lol


These are some awesome tips - thank you!  I will definitely try the popsicle stick method and triple coating my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> Some things that did go right:
> •I neutralized for a long time
> •That popsicle stick method from Lauren Mechelle works pretty good, even with runny relaxer. I only used two.
> •Coating top and bottom before I move to the next section is more efficient for me. I forgot who I got this from. I
> •I two stepped the day before
> •I triple coated my previously relaxed hair. I used the pre conditioner, blue magic grease, and Silkessence conditioner from Dollar Tree
> •I airdryed a bit before I blow dried
> • I sprayed X21 and my favorite Aphoghee Green Tea and Keratin on before I blow dried. S/o to whomever mentioned the GT&K
> •My regular Cool, Hot, Cool, blow dry method made everything a piece of cake lol
> 
> 
> These are some awesome tips - thank you!  I will definitely try the popsicle stick method and triple coating my hair.


What you are one of us now? Lol


----------



## Bad&Bougee

shortdub78 said:


> What you are one of us now? Lol



You silly lol.

Yeah.  I enjoyed the health of natural hair but I was always hiding it in braids, wigs, ponytails, etc.  While transitioning back to natural after relaxing in February I realized that I can have healthy, thick relaxed hair too so............. I'm back!!!

So far, so good and if I have a setback I have all of you to get me through it


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bad&Bougee said:


> Some things that did go right:
> •I neutralized for a long time
> •That popsicle stick method from Lauren Mechelle works pretty good, even with runny relaxer. I only used two.
> •Coating top and bottom before I move to the next section is more efficient for me. I forgot who I got this from. I
> •I two stepped the day before
> •I triple coated my previously relaxed hair. I used the pre conditioner, blue magic grease, and Silkessence conditioner from Dollar Tree
> •I airdryed a bit before I blow dried
> • I sprayed X21 and my favorite Aphoghee Green Tea and Keratin on before I blow dried. S/o to whomever mentioned the GT&K
> •My regular Cool, Hot, Cool, blow dry method made everything a piece of cake lol
> 
> 
> These are some awesome tips - thank you!  I will definitely try the popsicle stick method and triple coating my hair.


I was reading this and was like "I've read this before."  It took me two seconds to realize you were quoting me  It's been a  long day lol

I'm glad this was helpful for you. I really like the popsicle method because I can apply and work it through at the same time. And I don't have to wash any combs out  Triple coating is because I'm paranoid and still growing out my shave and it's turned into an unintended asymmetrical haircut lol. Try the Cool-Hot-Cool method too, your hair will appear nice and thick. I never make it to the flat ironing part, cause by that time I'm pooped


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Bad&Bougee I forgot to mention the foundation preconditioner comes with my relaxer, Vitale Sensitive Scalp. I don't know    what its equivalent would be.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I was reading this and was like "I've read this before."  It took me two seconds to realize you were quoting me  It's been a  long day lol
> 
> I'm glad this was helpful for you. I really like the popsicle method because I can apply and work it through at the same time. And I don't have to wash any combs out  Triple coating is because I'm paranoid and still growing out my shave and it's turned into an unintended asymmetrical haircut lol. Try the Cool-Hot-Cool method too, your hair will appear nice and thick. I never make it to the flat ironing part, cause by that time I'm pooped




   Too cute.  I have many of those days so I completely understand!

The cool-hot-cool is already part of my regimen and I love it - especially on relaxer day.  I picked it up from LHCF a couple years ago (before I was even a member) and it is amazing how something so unassuming makes a difference in how your hair looks. 

The Foundation Preconditioner by Vitale, can you buy it separately or does it only come with the relaxer? 

One last question, being that you shaved your head, does it seem as though your hair grows in much thicker and healthier than normal hair growth?


----------



## Bad&Bougee

shortdub78 said:


> I’m gonna flat iron my hair tonight. I wanna access my hair.
> 
> Update
> I flat ironed and did a search&destroy and dusted my ends. My hair looks pretty good and on track. With my serial trimming sessions, my hemline isn’t longer, but it’s fuller and I can see growth. I’m going back in my bun and will straighten my hair my next relaxer whenever that is.



What brand of scissors do you use to trim?  My hairstylist once told me about using the right kind of sharp scissors for cutting/trimming hair because using the wrong scissors will cause damage and split ends.  I haven't trimmed my own hair since but I hate going to the shop just to have my ends clipped!


----------



## betteron2day

I am going to self relax this time because every time i go to the salon they cut off inches of my hair. I haven't self relaxed in such a long time. What relaxers are the best?


----------



## Bad&Bougee

betteron2day said:


> I am going to self relax this time because every time i go to the salon they cut off inches of my hair. I haven't self relaxed in such a long time. What relaxers are the best?




Many of my friends are in the Mizani fan club but Nairobi and Design Essentials have been really great.  Moisturizing, gentle on my scalp and I always get the desired result when I have self relaxed at home - unless I do something crazy to mess it up.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bad&Bougee said:


> Too cute.  I have many of those days so I completely understand!
> 
> The cool-hot-cool is already part of my regimen and I love it - especially on relaxer day.  I picked it up from LHCF a couple years ago (before I was even a member) and it is amazing how something so unassuming makes a difference in how your hair looks.
> 
> The Foundation Preconditioner by Vitale, can you buy it separately or does it only come with the relaxer?
> 
> One last question, being that you shaved your head, does it seem as though your hair grows in much thicker and healthier than normal hair growth?


I've only seen it in the Sensitive Scalp Relaxer. I don't think it's sold separately.

Yes it does, but then again my hair is pretty thick anyway lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

betteron2day said:


> I am going to self relax this time because every time i go to the salon they cut off inches of my hair. I haven't self relaxed in such a long time. What relaxers are the best?


Depends on what you are looking for. Lye or No Lye?


----------



## Evolving78

@Bad&Bougee 
I forgot the brand name of my scissors, but i have two nice pair. I got them both from Sally. I paid $50? for one pair, and I got the other one on sale for $20 something. 
They need to be very sharp and make sure there isn’t a gap between the blades.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

shortdub78 said:


> @Bad&Bougee
> I forgot the brand name of my scissors, but i have two nice pair. I got them both from Sally. I paid $50? for one pair, and I got the other one on sale for $20 something.
> They need to be very sharp and make sure there isn’t a gap between the blades.




Thank you ma'am!


----------



## SugarSweetCoco**

Can anyone shed some light on how oil weakens a relaxer? I had read that oil has no PH so I was wondering  as to how it actually makes its weaker because the relaxer itself will still have the same percentage of lye? 

Or is it perhaps because the viscosity is reduced? Or does it in theory work in diluting the relaxer as it is being mixed into an oil- based emulsion?

*any thoughts ladies?


----------



## Sosoothing

SugarSweetCoco** said:


> Can anyone shed some light on how oil weakens a relaxer? I had read that oil has no PH so I was wondering  as to how it actually makes its weaker because the relaxer itself will still have the same percentage of lye?
> 
> Or is it perhaps because the viscosity is reduced? Or does it in theory work in diluting the relaxer as it is being mixed into an oil- based emulsion?
> 
> *any thoughts ladies?



When people say oil has no pH they mean it is neutral, with a pH of about 7. So adding it to something acidic or alkaline will make the product less so.
Think of plain water. (It is neither sweet nor salty).If you have really sweet tea and you add more water to it, it will be less sweet. Or if for some crazy reason you had really salty tea, adding plain water will make it less salty.
So adding neutral pH oil to a relaxer will make it less alkaline or weaken it.
I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Sosoothing

I'm now 20 weeks post. I just redid my braids. Still feeling too lazy to relax. I have the feeling the longer I stretch the more I may regret my decision.
I need to start working on my detangling plan now.


----------



## SugarSweetCoco**

Sosoothing said:


> When people say oil has no pH they mean it is neutral, with a pH of about 7. So adding it to something acidic or alkaline will make the product less so.
> Think of plain water. (It is neither sweet nor salty).If you have really sweet tea and you add more water to it, it will be less sweet. Or if for some crazy reason you had really salty tea, adding plain water will make it less salty.
> So adding neutral pH oil to a relaxer will make it less alkaline or weaken it.
> I hope that makes sense.




Thank you! Its makes a lot of sense now. I plan to add some melted shea butter and almond oil to my next relaxer!


----------



## nymane

Sosoothing said:


> When people say oil has no pH they mean it is neutral, with a pH of about 7. So adding it to something acidic or alkaline will make the product less so.
> Think of plain water. (It is neither sweet nor salty).If you have really sweet tea and you add more water to it, it will be less sweet. Or if for some crazy reason you had really salty tea, adding plain water will make it less salty.
> So adding neutral pH oil to a relaxer will make it less alkaline or weaken it.
> I hope that makes sense.



@SugarSweetCoco** Actually oil isn't neutral; pH is a measure of acidity or alkalinity of *water soluble substances*. And since there is no water in oil (and oil doesn't dissolve in water)....oil has no pH value.

Oil won't make the relaxer more acidic (or less alkaline), but oil might slow the processing time because it provides an extra layer of protection that the relaxer must permeate through first.


----------



## Sosoothing

nymane said:


> @SugarSweetCoco** Actually oil isn't neutral; pH is a measure of acidity or alkalinity of *water soluble substances*. And since there is no water in oil....oil has no pH value.
> 
> Oil won't make the relaxer more acidic (or less alkaline), but oil might slow the processing time because it provides an extra layer of protection that the relaxer must permeate through first.



Interesting. I didn't know.


----------



## Wenbev

I cant canerow to save my life, so no crochet braids.  relaxed yesnterday.  Made a three month stretch, will shoot for 4 months next time around.  
This was my second time self relaxing but the first time doing a touchup.  Thank you ladies for all the advice, techniques and products to give me the confidence to carry this out on my own.  
and @shortdub78 that french perm stabilizer is life.  I love it.  was on a wild goose chase for it on the ground at sallys but one of the associates there looked it up and told me to buy it online quick bc it is being discontinued so I bought 3 bottles on the BF sale.


----------



## Evolving78

Shampooed my hair twice with SE shampoo, apply hair mayo for 5 mins in the shower, rinsed, dc under dryer with cholesterol, rinsed, used rinse out conditioner.

Applied Aphogee Provitamin leave-in and CON repairing oil. Dried under hooded dryer.  Applied my castor oil mix to my crown, applied some MC oil to my ends, bun.

I won’t wash my hair again until Wed. 
I went heavy with the oil the other day, so I needed to wash that out..


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Sosoothing said:


> I'm now 20 weeks post. I just redid my braids. Still feeling too lazy to relax. I have the feeling the longer I stretch the more I may regret my decision.
> I need to start working on my detangling plan now.



I miss stretching.  I think because I was natural for so long I can't stretch anymore.  After about 10 weeks my hair cuts a fool.  It gets dry as heck, breaks at the line of demarcation and no matter how much I DC and TLC, my hair still rebels.  I think I lose more hair trying to stretch.  Maybe after a year of relaxing I will try to stretch again.


----------



## LushLox

I need to do my hair, I didn’t do it at the weekend cause I was too tired and I’m still too tired.  I’ll have to find the energy tomorrow cause my hair starts acting up if it doesn’t get its regular dose of Aqua.


----------



## Sosoothing

Bad&Bougee said:


> I miss stretching.  I think because I was natural for so long I can't stretch anymore.  After about 10 weeks my hair cuts a fool.  It gets dry as heck, breaks at the line of demarcation and no matter how much I DC and TLC, my hair still rebels.  I think I lose more hair trying to stretch.  Maybe after a year of relaxing I will try to stretch again.



I hear you. My hair is still only on my head because of the braids I'm wearing. Without braids I have to relax every 8 to 12 weeks or else it's a disaster.


----------



## betteron2day

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Depends on what you are looking for. Lye or No Lye?


@ItsMeLilLucky  I really don't know. I'm thinking of going with no lye.


----------



## Destiny9109

I have breakage in the top of my head and nothing has changed in my regimen except the relaxer. I guess it's time to switch from Fiberguard.


----------



## Evolving78

Destiny9109 said:


> I have breakage in the top of my head and nothing has changed in my regimen except the relaxer. I guess it's time to switch from Fiberguard.


Is the relaxer you currently use drying? Does your crown felt drier than the rest of your hair? I know I switched back to no lye, due to too much overprocessing and dryness. Plus, I used a product (no relaxer)  that caused dryness, irritation, and hair loss in my crown area. My crown was already in a fragile state from using ORS lye, and No lye.  And I accidentally used coarse strength of CON twice earlier. 
Switching to CON regular has really helped turn things around.


----------



## lalla

SugarSweetCoco** said:


> Can anyone shed some light on how oil weakens a relaxer? I had read that oil has no PH so I was wondering  as to how it actually makes its weaker because the relaxer itself will still have the same percentage of lye?
> 
> Or is it perhaps because the viscosity is reduced? Or does it in theory work in diluting the relaxer as it is being mixed into an oil- based emulsion?
> 
> *any thoughts ladies?



Oil + Lye + water==> soap + glycerin

There will be more soap & glycerin in the relaxer, and fewer molecules of lye to react with your hair.


----------



## LushLox

Destiny9109 said:


> I have breakage in the top of my head and nothing has changed in my regimen except the relaxer. I guess it's time to switch from Fiberguard.



Hmm how many times did you use it and is it lye or no lye? It must have been expensive too because you have to buy it in bulk.

This is why I'm so wary about switching relaxers.


----------



## LushLox

Bad&Bougee said:


> I miss stretching.  I think because I was natural for so long I can't stretch anymore.  After about 10 weeks my hair cuts a fool.  It gets dry as heck, breaks at the line of demarcation and no matter how much I DC and TLC, my hair still rebels.  I think I lose more hair trying to stretch.  Maybe after a year of relaxing I will try to stretch again.



I think it's definitely something that you have to *ease* into if you're not used to it. 

I have always stretched, since I was a teen, I just didn't know that there was a technical term for it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I washed, DC'd, and blow dried my hair, and I WAS gonna flat-iron. Even plugged it up. At the last minute my laziness kicked in and I just ended up putting it in my regular two braids  I can't see myself flat-ironing on a regular basis. I guess I'll have to go someone to flat-iron for me cause I'm too lazy to


----------



## MzSwift

Finally texlaxed today after 31 weeks.  Why did I not check my supplies? I had to use my baby's short 30 minute naps to do all of the prep so half the day was gone before I could even start my process ( he's up for 2-3 hrs and then down for 30 measly minutes) Y'all, I only had less than half a jar of relaxer left to perm 7.5 months of new growth. Guess who was NOT going out to get more!!

So I stretched it 50% relaxer, 25% EVOO, 25% cheapie cone condish and applied. I admit the application was pretty thin but I think I'm happy with the mix, I'm just going to use more mix per section next time.

My hair has a lot of texture, which is good because I'm fine haired but I think next time I will get it exactly right.  I'm getting ready to braid it up and put it under a wig/scarf for a week so that baby doesn't pull it out. I plan to flat iron next week since I'll be at the inlaws celebrating Christmas early.

I took lots of pictures to document. Once I figure out how to get them over from Google Photos without first downloading them, I'll post them here. I think photo documenting kept me on track as a natural. It's another thing I got lazy about as a texlaxed head and I regret it.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

LushLox said:


> I think it's definitely something that you have to *ease* into if you're not used to it.
> 
> I have always stretched, since I was a teen, I just didn't know that there was a technical term for it.



Good idea @LushLox, I will take baby steps.  Thanks!


----------



## abioni

I just relaxed my hair. I bought a plastic spatula from the beauty store and used it to apply the relaxer. I didn't like using the spatula for the back of my head. I couldn't tell where I was applying the relaxer to.  Some parts of my hair at the back are not properly relaxed. I have to do a corrective the next time I touch up. I will use my hand as I usually do the next time.


I found the video below. I like her method of dividing the hair into small twists so she doesn't have to do it while relaxing. I will try it next time.


----------



## irsgirl

abioni said:


> I just relaxed my hair. I bought a plastic spatula from the beauty store and used it to apply the relaxer. I didn't like using the spatula for the back of my head. I couldn't tell where I was applying the relaxer to.  Some parts of my hair at the back are not properly relaxed. I have to do a corrective the next time I touch up. I will use my hand as I usually do the next time.
> 
> 
> I found the video below. I like her method of dividing the hair into small twists so she doesn't have to do it while relaxing. I will try it next time.


I just watched this video yesterday! It was very interesting how she divided her hair into those small sections like that! Thought about doing mine,but that thought didn't last too long!


----------



## fifigirl

abioni said:


> I just relaxed my hair. I bought a plastic spatula from the beauty store and used it to apply the relaxer. I didn't like using the spatula for the back of my head. I couldn't tell where I was applying the relaxer to.  Some parts of my hair at the back are not properly relaxed. I have to do a corrective the next time I touch up. I will use my hand as I usually do the next time.
> 
> 
> I found the video below. I like her method of dividing the hair into small twists so she doesn't have to do it while relaxing. I will try it next time.
> 
> Thanks for the video! I'm thinking of relaxing tomorrow or next so this will help



Thanks for the video! I'm thinking of relaxing tomorrow or next so this will help


----------



## abioni

Why? Because of the amount of work that goes into it? 



irsgirl said:


> I just watched this video yesterday! It was very interesting how she divided her hair into those small sections like that! Thought about doing mine,but that thought didn't last too long!


----------



## irsgirl

No just because I was being lazy and I have a couple more weeks til my relaxer!


----------



## MzSwift

@irsgirl and @fifigirl

Thanks to @sunnieb , that's how I've done my relaxer for the last two times. The prep is longer but it's so worth it because it speeds up the application so much! It really cut my app time in half and now there's no worry about a section overprocessing. Also, I feel like I was able to base my scalp better.  It's definitely worth a try!

ETA: Last time, I preparted, twisted and based my scalp a day or so before. I think I prefer to do it that way, it helps to break up the process. Then when I was ready to relax, I just did a second base on my scalp right before applying my relaxer.


----------



## sunnieb

Yep @MzSwift those twists take me a minimum of 45 minutes to do - but it's so worth it!  Been doing it since I started self relaxing back in 2011.  I wish I could remember the LHCF member who suggested it back then. 

I reactivated my Fotki. Here's my album on how I relax.


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> View attachment 418047
> 
> Yep @MzSwift those twists take me a minimum of 45 minutes to do - but it's so worth it!  Been doing it since I started self relaxing back in 2011.  I wish I could remember the LHCF member who suggested it back then.
> 
> I reactivated my Fotki. Here's my album on how I relax.


I did this with my last two touch ups, and it helped tremendously.


----------



## irsgirl

sunnieb said:


> View attachment 418047
> 
> Yep @MzSwift those twists take me a minimum of 45 minutes to do - but it's so worth it!  Been doing it since I started self relaxing back in 2011.  I wish I could remember the LHCF member who suggested it back then.
> 
> I reactivated my Fotki. Here's my album on how I relax.


Ok I went to your Fotki. I am so tempted to relax like this tonight and cut my stretch by a couple weeks. Do you think I could put the little tiny cloth scunchy things at the end of my new growth and relax with it on the twist?


----------



## Destiny9109

shortdub78 said:


> Is the relaxer you currently use drying? Does your crown felt drier than the rest of your hair? I know I switched back to no lye, due to too much overprocessing and dryness. Plus, I used a product (no relaxer)  that caused dryness, irritation, and hair loss in my crown area. My crown was already in a fragile state from using ORS lye, and No lye.  And I accidentally used coarse strength of CON twice earlier.
> Switching to CON regular has really helped turn things around.



No my hair is moisturized, but it's weird that I've never had this happen until I started using it. The only other thing is I cut back significantly on direct heat,  I've only used heat twice in the last 7 months. Maybe I should start using heat again lol.


----------



## Destiny9109

LushLox said:


> Hmm how many times did you use it and is it lye or no lye? It must have been expensive too because you have to buy it in bulk.
> 
> This is why I'm so wary about switching relaxers.



Only twice so far, it's lye. The tub itself was a little less than $40.


----------



## LushLox

Destiny9109 said:


> Only twice so far, it's lye. The tub itself was a little less than $40.



Ah right yeah I forgot with the lye you get the big tub. Still a lot of money though if you're unable to use it.!


----------



## ClassyJSP

4 months post relaxer and my new growth is just disrespectful at this point. Last night was the longest it has ever taken me to wash and detangle my hair. I plan on self relaxing this Sunday and getting a trim. The good news is my hair is a few inches away from being BSL I just hope this trim doesn't take me back to APL.


----------



## HairDr

Q. from a professional with very little experience in relaxing. I suddenly have 2 clients who get relaxers. One of which is male, Mexican descent, extremely wiry curly hair, which is also very dry and I’m having problems I could use some advise with. I relaxed 2 weeks ago with Affirm. I had used the product before on him with beautiful results, however this time it started burning before it was smoothed thoroughly and processed, so I took it off. Naturally his hair was not relaxed enough and we decided to redo at a later date. The next day he told me his scalp was blistered. Now, 2 weeks later, his scalp is healed and he wants to do it again. ??? Do I dare? Do I change product? Should I treat him first with something? After? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Alma Petra

HairDr said:


> Q. from a professional with very little experience in relaxing. I suddenly have 2 clients who get relaxers. One of which is male, Mexican descent, extremely wiry curly hair, which is also very dry and I’m having problems I could use some advise with. I relaxed 2 weeks ago with Affirm. I had used the product before on him with beautiful results, however this time it started burning before it was smoothed thoroughly and processed, so I took it off. Naturally his hair was not relaxed enough and we decided to redo at a later date. The next day he told me his scalp was blistered. Now, 2 weeks later, his scalp is healed and he wants to do it again. ??? Do I dare? Do I change product? Should I treat him first with something? After? Thanks for any help!


The box relaxers I used to use usually come with instructions in the box that say to not wash one's hair for a number of days prior to relaxing and to avoid scratching or irritating one's scalp for days as well. Also if his scalp shows any signs of not having completely healed then the instructions would say to not relax because there should not be any breaks or inflammation in the skin. I wonder if his healing is complete after just 2 weeks. You will have to verify this before proceeding. And you will need to base the scalp to cover it and protect it from the relaxer. You can use vaseline or if the relaxer comes with its own protector, you will have to use that. Apply generously to the scalp. 

Also avoid relaxing the first few millimeters of hair at the roots. The instructions actually say to avoid relaxing the first inch or two so that the relaxer may not touch the scalp, but this of course defeats the purpose in my opinion. So just avoiding a couple of millimetres should do the trick. Another very important factor is that you will need to be very quick in application if he has a lot of hair. My sister once burned my scalp and hair because she was sort of slow. By the time parts of my scalp started to burn, she hadn't yet applied the relaxer to the remaining hair, let alone smooth it. Parts were damaged and parts were under-processed.

Good luck!


----------



## Lymegreen

HairDr said:


> Q. from a professional with very little experience in relaxing. I suddenly have 2 clients who get relaxers. One of which is male, Mexican descent, extremely wiry curly hair, which is also very dry and I’m having problems I could use some advise with. I relaxed 2 weeks ago with Affirm. I had used the product before on him with beautiful results, however this time it started burning before it was smoothed thoroughly and processed, so I took it off. Naturally his hair was not relaxed enough and we decided to redo at a later date. The next day he told me his scalp was blistered. Now, 2 weeks later, his scalp is healed and he wants to do it again. ??? Do I dare? Do I change product? Should I treat him first with something? After? Thanks for any help!


I won't do it again after two weeks.  maybe you can blow it out to get it straight?  That usually works for me and I have knotty hair.
I would not advise attempting to correct until it is time to retouch.


----------



## CodeRed

kandegirl said:


> I always use two b/c I stretch my relaxers and I mixed in some stuff from Sally's that keeps relaxers, perms, etc from burning.



I know this is an incredibly old post but does anyone know what this stuff is? I had someone looking for it the other day and I've never heard of it but she said her previous hair dresser used to purchase it from 
Sally's in a packet and it kept perms from burning. I don't know what this is.


----------



## MzSwift

So I've decided to look into a different relaxer.  I just ordered Vitale IDEAL, primarily because it's mild and meant for fine hair. I will use it sometime in March or April but I'm excited about it.  I like that I won't have to mix anything into it to slow down the process. 

I also just bought the Joico Cuticle Sealer to use before neutralizing. I'm going to use it instead of my ACV rinse. It was cheaper than the Vitale Revive condish and  seems to serve the same purpose. 

I've never used anything but Motions and Optimum on my hair so I'm . And I didn't want to go back to no-lye just yet.


----------



## MzSwift

CodeRed said:


> I know this is an incredibly old post but does anyone know what this stuff is? I had someone looking for it the other day and I've never heard of it but she said her previous hair dresser used to purchase it from
> Sally's in a packet and it kept perms from burning. I don't know what this is.



I'm not sure if this is it but I did a search and found this:  "...You could opt to use an additive in the lightening mix, such as *Ardell's 777 Perfector Plus*, which is designed to take the itch and burn out of chemical services..."

It's affordable on Amazon.


----------



## CodeRed

MzSwift said:


> I'm not sure if this is it but I did a search and found this:  "...You could opt to use an additive in the lightening mix, such as *Ardell's 777 Perfector Plus*, which is designed to take the itch and burn out of chemical services..."
> 
> It's affordable on Amazon.



Thanks! I'm going to ask my friend if this is what she was looking for.


----------



## Napp

MzSwift said:


> So I've decided to look into a different relaxer.  I just ordered Vitale IDEAL, primarily because it's mild and meant for fine hair. I will use it sometime in March or April but I'm excited about it.  I like that I won't have to mix anything into it to slow down the process.
> 
> I also just bought the Joico Cuticle Sealer to use before neutralizing. I'm going to use it instead of my ACV rinse. It was cheaper than the Vitale Revive condish and  seems to serve the same purpose.
> 
> I've never used anything but Motions and Optimum on my hair so I'm . And I didn't want to go back to no-lye just yet.



I've used the ideal. It is very mild and leaves alot of texture. I'm planning on using Vitale pro relaxer next touch up


----------



## LushLox

Napp said:


> I've used the ideal. It is very mild and leaves alot of texture. I'm planning on using Vitale pro relaxer next touch up



Huh, I thought you were natural. When did you start relaxing?

Welcome to the gang anyway!


----------



## MzSwift

Napp said:


> I've used the ideal. It is very mild and leaves alot of texture. I'm planning on using Vitale pro relaxer next touch up



Great, that's so good to hear! Makes me feel a little better. Thanks for sharing, Napp. I hope the Pro works out for you!


----------



## Evolving78

@Napp 
From your professional standpoint, what professional products work best, or you like that will balance and maintain healthy relaxed hair?


----------



## Napp

LushLox said:


> Huh, I thought you were natural. When did you start relaxing?
> 
> Welcome to the gang anyway!



It has been almost 2 months! My life has been a bit crazy so I did not update anything yet.


----------



## Napp

shortdub78 said:


> @Napp
> From your professional standpoint, what professional products work best, or you like that will balance and maintain healthy relaxed hair?



I've tried quite a few lines and I go back to Vitale/Vitale pro every time. I get nice predicable results every time.


----------



## Evolving78

Napp said:


> I've tried quite a few lines and I go back to Vitale/Vitale pro every time. I get nice predicable results every time.


You like their maintenance products as well?


----------



## sunnieb

I've just finished relaxing and I'm airdrying now. 

Honest hair assessment?

My hair is in bad shape.   This has been a very stressful year and my hair shows it.   I had breakage,  dryness,  frizzy ends,  the works. 

Now,  the good news!

I'm not discouraged at all! Because of this site and you ladies, I know what to do.   I'm off work until after the new year, so I have time to get my 2018 hair plan in place.


----------



## Evolving78

@sunnieb 
We got this girl!


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> @sunnieb
> We got this girl!



Yes we do!

I'm going back to the basics - moisture/protein balance,  moisturize and seal every night,  and low maintenance styles. 

I'm also going to write down what I do when I do it.   No more trying to remember when I do my hair treatments.


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> Yes we do!
> 
> I'm going back to the basics - moisture/protein balance,  moisturize and seal every night,  and low maintenance styles.
> 
> I'm also going to write down what I do when I do it.   No more trying to remember when I do my hair treatments.


Me too! I got my moisture/protein balance products and I’m ready! I will be documenting everything too! I’m trying to see if I can go 5-7 Days between washing, to see how all of these conditioners actually work, and I’m going back to styling my hair (roller setting).


----------



## sunnieb

Just finished m&s for the night and put my hair up in 2 loose buns for the night.   The fact that I can't remember the last time I did this is very telling.  

I also massaged my scalp with a touch of castor oil since it's all I have on hand.   I'll pick up some rosemary oil and other oils next week.

Bought Nexxus Emergencee shampoo and conditioner to use tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78

I bought some products and they won’t be delivered until later tonight! I gotta wait to wash my hair that late?!?!


----------



## 11228

sunnieb said:


> View attachment 418047
> 
> Yep @MzSwift those twists take me a minimum of 45 minutes to do - but it's so worth it!  Been doing it since I started self relaxing back in 2011.  I wish I could remember the LHCF member who suggested it back then.
> 
> I reactivated my Fotki. Here's my album on how I relax.



 Your hair is so black and shiny! Do you colour?


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> Just finished m&s for the night and put my hair up in 2 loose buns for the night.   The fact that I can't remember the last time I did this is very telling.
> 
> I also massaged my scalp with a touch of castor oil since it's all I have on hand.   I'll pick up some rosemary oil and other oils next week.
> 
> Bought Nexxus Emergencee shampoo and conditioner to use tomorrow.


I’m glad you are putting some good energy and time into you! You deserve it so much!


----------



## Lymegreen

Well I cut most of the lifted ends.  Lol that was quick.  I guess going lighter is not going to be an option for me.  

I enjoyed it while it lasted but felt I needed to cut it off before it started to cause breakage.  (Just the rough ends)

I still have a few pieces on my tips but they feel good.  

I got my corrrctive cut.  She cut me back into a bob ‘stacked’ in the back.  It looks good.  Jawbone length all the way around. That’s as short as I’m willing to go.  

I think I might try to grow it to apl over the next few years.


----------



## sunnieb

11228 said:


> Your hair is so black and shiny! Do you colour?



Thank you!

Nope,  I don't color it....yet.  The black is courtesy of my mom.   The shiny is from the oil I put in before relaxing.


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> I’m glad you are putting some good energy and time into you! You deserve it so much!



We have to!

When I saw the extent of the damage, I wasn't even that upset.  I knew in my heart my hair was suffering.  I've been subconsciously preparing for months.

I'm heading to Costco to get some Biotin.  It's on like neckbone! I ain't playing!  I'm going OG LHCF in 2018!


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> We have to!
> 
> When I saw the extent of the damage, I wasn't even that upset.  I knew in my heart my hair was suffering.  I've been subconsciously preparing for months.
> 
> I'm heading to Costco to get some Biotin.  It's on like neckbone! I ain't playing!  I'm going OG LHCF in 2018!


You bring me so much joy! I can feel it through your post! I’m just so happy and excited for you! You are so strong! You got me pumped! 

My products are here! Time to bring some life and balance into my hair. I have to get back to the basics.  No pretty packaging, no pretty smells, no gimmicks,  etc.  just a good clean wash, and a good dc! 
I feel dehydrated!  My face, skin, my hair, nails, and lips are just dry! I sit in front of a space heater, so that  doesn’t help!  I have been taking my hsn vitamin, liquid collagen, vit D3, and iron. I need to get some more beet juice.


----------



## sunnieb

My mini 'hair haul' from Costco:

Already took a vitamin.  I'm taking the full dose (3 pills per day).  I loaded up on my skin creams and cleansers as well just in case the Biotin tries to break me out at first.


----------



## Chicoro

sunnieb said:


> My mini 'hair haul' from Costco:View attachment 418995
> 
> Already took a vitamin.  I'm taking the full dose (3 pills per day).  I loaded up on my skin creams and cleansers as well just in case the Biotin tries to break me out at first.




sunnieb aint playing'! She ret' to go for 2018!


----------



## sunnieb

Chicoro said:


> sunnieb aint playing'! She ret' to go for 2018!



Hey girlie!

Me and @shortdub78 kind of have a Back To The Basics challenge going on!  We not playing with our hair next year!


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> Hey girlie!
> 
> Me and @shortdub78 kind of have a Back To The Basics challenge going on!  We not playing with our hair next year!


 I was unable to get my package from the post office, since there was already a big package there taking up space, so I used what I had to wash my hair! I couldn’t go another day!
I used Design Essentials Oat protein and Henna shampoo
Honey Creme moisture retention shampoo
Almond butter conditioner
Spray Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea to give me some type of balanced treatment

Used my Mizani 25 leave-in and OGX Moroccan oil for coarse hair 

Used Lottabody Coconut and Shea foam mousse to roller set

Now I’m under the dryer! 

I may sleep in the rollers, or take them out and pin curl. 
So we are done for Day 1 Of back to basics! Lol


----------



## LushLox

I remember the days of sleeping in rollers; hardcore! 

I can't hack that anymore I have to take the rollers out and pin curl.

When I was really crazy motivated I would get up early and wash, DC and rollerset *before* work! Nah not anymore lol.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I remember the days of sleeping in rollers; hardcore!
> 
> I can't hack that anymore I have to take the rollers out and pin curl.
> 
> When I was really crazy motivated I would get up early and wash, DC and rollerset *before* work! Nah not anymore lol.


I used to be able to do all of that too! I can’t sleep pretty to save my life! Lol I didn’t used to have to roll my hair before bed. I would just sleep on my arm, spray some oil sheen in my hair and go!


----------



## sunnieb

Y'all bringing back memories!  I used to have my "pretty" sleep down to a science.  It was all about roller placement, pillow arrangement, and arm extension.  

Had a long day, but not letting that stop me from my hair treatment.

Tonight's plan of action:

-took second HSN vitamin with dinner
-clarified with Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo
-washed with Nexxus Emergencee Shampoo
-currently dc'ing with Nexxus Emergencee Conditioner

I'll airdry and massage a little castor oil on my scalp before going to bed.  I think I'll pick up some Jojoba oil tomorrow.  Also, I'm going to look for another hooded dryer.  I plan to get back into dc'ing with heat weekly.


----------



## Evolving78

My curls came out nice and shiny. I will just separate a little. I plan on using my kemi oyl.


----------



## sunnieb

Breakage stopped! 

Nexxus Emergencee did it's job and I have zero breakage again.  I tested my hair by lightly combing it yesterday over my bathroom sink - sprinkles of breakage everywhere. 

This morning - ZERO! 

So, I lightly moisturized this morning with Carrot Oil, NTM, and Castor Oil to seal.  Plan to cowash Wednesday with WEN and dc Friday with honey.  

To help with hair growth from the inside, I drink 100 oz of water daily and dh and I have been meeting with a dietitian to help us with a realistic eating plan.  We are kinda mixing it in with our holiday eating, but it's gonna be ON January 2nd!


----------



## sunnieb

My hair today looks weighed down (freshly relaxed + moisturizer/oil), but I don't care. It's still in my head and not breaking.  I'll find styles that make it look decent.  

Like @shortdub78, I ain't cutting crap.  Other than my normal trims, I'm keeping every strand I can!


----------



## quirkydimples

Is it silly that when I think about going natural again, the only reason is so that I’m not an old woman having to deal with relaxing my hair?

Although at a certain point (in my 70s or 80s) I’ll return to my favorite hairstyle ever: a bald fade.

And besides...I like my hair straight and I sweat like a morbidly obese man, so...reversion.


----------



## Sosoothing

quirkydimples said:


> *Is it silly that when I think about going natural again, the only reason is so that I’m not an old woman having to deal with relaxing my hair?*
> 
> Although at a certain point (in my 70s or 80s) I’ll return to my favorite hairstyle ever: a bald fade.
> 
> And besides...I like my hair straight and I sweat like a morbidly obese man, so...reversion.



I don't think so. This is my reasoning too.


----------



## sunnieb

quirkydimples said:


> Is it silly that when I think about going natural again, the only reason is so that I’m not an old woman having to deal with relaxing my hair?



Not at all!

My only thing is that I don't plan to deal with my hair when I'm that old.  I'm going to be one of those old ladies with a standing weekly appointment.  So really, if I'm still relaxed, it won't make much difference,  My stylist will be dealing with it!


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> My hair today looks weighed down (freshly relaxed + moisturizer/oil), but I don't care. It's still in my head and not breaking.  I'll find styles that make it look decent.
> 
> Like @shortdub78, I ain't cutting crap.  Other than my normal trims, I'm keeping every strand I can!
> View attachment 419113


It looks good! I wouldn’t cut it! My hair turned out so nice, and her telling me I needed to cut it just made me feel so defeated at first, so I’m like nope! I know I can get my hair on my own back on track!


----------



## quirkydimples

sunnieb said:


> My mini 'hair haul' from Costco:View attachment 418995
> 
> Already took a vitamin.  I'm taking the full dose (3 pills per day).  I loaded up on my skin creams and cleansers as well just in case the Biotin tries to break me out at first.


That’s my regular shampoo from Costco, too. Great value


----------



## Evolving78

Finally got my products today! I will use them (DE products) for my next wash. I plan on washing and roller setting my hair Saturday. I’m going to try the weekly route.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> Finally got my products today! I will use them (DE products) for my next wash. I plan on washing and roller setting my hair Saturday. I’m going to try the weekly route.



Are you still going to rollerset when you're 8+ weeks post? That's when it starts to get difficult, although I'm still okay at that stage really, 10 weeks is challenging. I have to stop around the 12 week stage.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Are you still going to rollerset when you're 8+ weeks post? That's when it starts to get difficult, although I'm still okay at that stage really, 10 weeks is challenging. I have to stop around the 12 week stage.


I’m going for 8-10 weeks. I have a nice amount of new growth now.  I may just use bigger rollers. That’s why I had to revamp the products and methods I was using. That’s another reason why I’m cutting down on washing my hair, plus  I need to see how effective these products will work during the week. No bunch of oils and moisturizers too.  I may lightly spray my hair with my leave-in 2-3 a week.  Drying my hair in a set state is the most important thing to locking in moisture right now.

I’m really getting back into understanding the concept of shampooing, what to use, and what it the best method for each type of shampoo.


----------



## Evolving78

I had to realize that my hair is chemically processed, so using products that are more suitable for natural hair, is not for my strands. 
I need to get a rain bonnet, and get a slap cap, or something.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> I’m going for 8-10 weeks. I have a nice amount of new growth now.  I may just use bigger rollers. That’s why I had to revamp the products and methods I was using. That’s another reason why I’m cutting down on washing my hair, plus  I need to see how effective these products will work during the week. No bunch of oils and moisturizers too.  I may lightly spray my hair with my leave-in 2-3 a week.  Drying my hair in a set state is the most important thing to locking in moisture right now.
> 
> I’m really getting back into understanding the concept of shampooing, what to use, and what it the best method for each type of shampoo.




That's the thing about this hair game, you don't ever stop learning about your hair and you can't get complacent.  I never used to use a spray leave in and now I've finally realised that it's absolutely essential for me, I'm not sure how I coped without it.

Re natural hair products. Yeah I learned the hard way with that; some of them work beautifully but others...

It's okay though, I just pass them onto my kids if I don't like them.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Finally had my hair relaxed late last night, I had an unreal amount of new growth and certain parts started to sting sooner than others. I'm going to hold off on getting a trim for the moment however I am grazing BSL. This week I think I'm going to just wear my hair up in a cute bun with my ends tucked away.


----------



## Evolving78

ClassyJSP said:


> Finally had my hair relaxed late last night, I had an unreal amount of new growth and certain parts started to sting sooner than others. I'm going to hold off on getting a trim for the moment however I am grazing BSL. This week I think I'm going to just wear my hair up in a cute bun with my ends tucked away.


Congrats on making it to BSL. How far along were you when you stretched?


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> That's the thing about this hair game, you don't ever stop learning about your hair and you can't get complacent.  I never used to use a spray leave in and now I've finally realised that it's absolutely essential for me, I'm not sure how I coped without it.
> 
> Re natural hair products. Yeah I learned the hard way with that; some of them work beautifully but others...
> 
> It's okay though, I just pass them onto my kids if I don't like them.


I give products to my neighbor! Lol but yeah if it’s a shampoo and dc o don’t like, it becomes the family shampoo! Lol


----------



## Bad&Bougee

I am seriously contemplating finding a stylist to relax my hair in a few weeks.  My hair hasn't been this healthy in years (relaxed) and I don't want to undo it all by giving myself bad relaxers.  I don't know why I'm suddenly petrified.  It's hard finding a good stylist too.  Sometimes they do worse than folks who aren't licensed.  IDK.


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> I am seriously contemplating finding a stylist to relax my hair in a few weeks.  My hair hasn't been this healthy in years (relaxed) and I don't want to undo it all by giving myself bad relaxers.  I don't know why I'm suddenly petrified.  It's hard finding a good stylist too.  Sometimes they do worse than folks who aren't licensed.  IDK.


I went to a stylist and she scared the mess out of me! Lol but I know she knows her stuff, she was just being a little too drastic for me.  I’m still considering going to someone to get my touch up, but my reasons for not going maybe different from yours.  I need to build my hair up to be able to withstand someone else, who isn’t going to be as gentle and cautious as I am. 

Like somebody with jacked up ends can’t really withstand somebody coming in and trying to comb through that. It’s hard to comb through split ends and not cause more breakage.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> I went to a stylist and she scared the mess out of me! Lol but I know she knows her stuff, she was just being a little too drastic for me.  I’m still considering going to someone to get my touch up, but my reasons for not going maybe different from yours.  *I need to build my hair up to be able to withstand someone else, who isn’t going to be as gentle and cautious as I am.*
> 
> Like somebody with jacked up ends can’t really withstand somebody coming in and trying to comb through that. It’s hard to comb through split ends and not cause more breakage.



 I’m not sure why that made me laugh but that sentence alone scares me, the thought of going to a stylist just worries me.

I contemplate going to a stylist regularly but no matter how well you prep your hair, no matter how well detangled it is, they are always so rough. And I always end up with over processed hair and I’m not about that anymore.

I’ve been considering going to one of the posh black salons in central London but I doubt they’ll be any different bar getting a cup of tea.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

shortdub78 said:


> I went to a stylist and she scared the mess out of me! Lol but I know she knows her stuff, she was just being a little too drastic for me.  I’m still considering going to someone to get my touch up, but my reasons for not going maybe different from yours.  I need to build my hair up to be able to withstand someone else, who isn’t going to be as gentle and cautious as I am.
> 
> Like somebody with jacked up ends can’t really withstand somebody coming in and trying to comb through that. It’s hard to comb through split ends and not cause more breakage.



My thoughts exactly.  However, I can never build my hair up enough to withstand the torture of a stylist.  Especially since my hair is used to being babied.  I'm still thinking on it though.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

LushLox said:


> I’m not sure why that made me laugh but that sentence alone scares me, the thought of going to a stylist just worries me.
> 
> I contemplate going to a stylist regularly but no matter how well you prep your hair, no matter how well detangled it is, they are always so rough. And I always end up with over processed hair and I’m not about that anymore.
> 
> I’ve been considering going to one of the posh black salons in central London but I doubt they’ll be any different bar getting a cup of tea.



IDK, a posh salon might do the trick.  Go in and observe one day and see what you think.


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> My thoughts exactly.  However, I can never build my hair up enough to withstand the torture of a stylist.  Especially since my hair is used to being babied.  I'm still thinking on it though.


I normally don’t have an issue with a stylist and my hair, but I know I have done a lot harsh things to my hair, so my hair is very fragile. I have only dealt with two people in my hair that have been totally disrespectful, but they didn’t have a hairline and will throw weave on in a heartbeat. 

Is your hair fine, or in a weakened state?


----------



## Bad&Bougee

shortdub78 said:


> I normally don’t have an issue with a stylist and my hair, but I know I have done a lot harsh things to my hair, so my hair is very fragile. I have only dealt with two people in my hair that have been totally disrespectful, but they didn’t have a hairline and will throw weave on in a heartbeat.
> 
> Is your hair fine, or in a weakened state?



Actually, my hair is very healthy.  It tangles like the devil but it is very healthy and strong.  And letting a heavy handed, uncaring stylist perform a chemical service can undo my months of hard work.

How were the two stylist disrespectful to your hair - did you let them know?  There are 10 times as many stylist as there were 10 years ago but it is 10 times as hard to find a good one.


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> Actually, my hair is very healthy.  It tangles like the devil but it is very healthy and strong.  And letting a heavy handed, uncaring stylist perform a chemical service can undo my months of hard work.
> 
> How were the two stylist disrespectful to your hair - did you let them know?  There are 10 times as many stylist as there were 10 years ago but it is 10 times as hard to find a good one.


One was a stylist that could style her butt off, but she has bad hair care practices. The other was a braider. Both of them like to style their hair in tight hairstyles.  I knew what to expect, but I was desperate to get my hair done. 

But besides those two people, I vet a stylist and ask a ton of questions. I’m a skincare therapist, and have went to school for cosmetology, and have been an assistant, so I know what to ask.  Some think my questions are funny, since most don’t even do consultations, and aren’t expected to give them.  Nobody should do a chemical service to you the first time you are in their chair. They should ask a bunch of questions, have you fill out a form, then at least wash and give you a proper treatment based off of the consultation and the hair assessment. This is learned in Cosmo school.  It’s easier to get away with not doing it when it comes to hair, but not when it comes to the face.  I can’t put a cleansing product on your face, and I don’t know anything about you, or your skin, your health, your lifestyle, etc. 

There is one stylist that is on YouTube that always has a client needing a major haircut.  I don’t like how she combs their hair. Like i would cut them curly, or in twists just to get rid of the splits at the very end to be able to comb their hair without ripping through it.


----------



## Evolving78

I like this carrot cream. I will not be using pin curls for tying my hair up at night.  I will just use flexi rods and satin sponge rollers.
That Mizani 25 leave-in is alright with me! I like it better than any leave-in spray I have used within the last 3-4 years. And I have a lot of them.


----------



## sunnieb

@shortdub78 did you post a list of products you ordered?  What's the Post #?


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> @shortdub78 did you post a list of products you ordered?  What's the Post #?


I got Design Essentials 
Honey Creme Moisture Retention shampoo
DE Almond Butter Express conditioner
DE reconstructor (forgot the name)

Elucence MB shampoo and conditioner
ELucence Acidify shampoo
Elucence extended moisture reconstructor

I also picked up Lottabody foam mousse
And some more Mizani 25 moisture milk leave-in spray?

So I have enough balancing products for the moment and I have my collection of it’s a 10 products and other stuff for straight moisture. 

I have Aphogee, but I just needed products with more balance. I’m trying to build my hair back up as much as I can.


----------



## ClassyJSP

shortdub78 said:


> Congrats on making it to BSL. How far along were you when you stretched?



A little past 4 months


----------



## LushLox

Christmas has come early @shortdub78 please let us know what you think of your goodies when you get the chance to assess. I wouldn't mind trying DE's foam wrap, I bet it's good,


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Christmas has come early @shortdub78 please let us know what you think of your goodies when you get the chance to assess. I wouldn't mind trying DE's foam wrap, I bet it's good,


I will! The honey Creme shampoo was a repurchase. Really good moisturizing sulfate shampoo! The Almond Butter is a really nice and moisturizing. It has slip, but I sprayed Aphogee Green Tea Spray on top of it. 
I’m excited to try the reconstructors! I’m going to use the DE products again for my next wash with the reconstructor.


----------



## MzSwift

I think I left too much texture in my hair. I was perfectly fine to roll with it and then I flat ironed Friday night. By Saturday afternoon, my newly relaxed roots were so poofy!! It's like I'm back to natural again! 

I don't believe in correctives because of the damage I did to my hair in the past but I'm so tempted to do something. My Vitale IDEAL arrived and I'm thinking of using it in about 6-8 weeks.

Until then, I plan to stay up on weekly deep conditioning.


----------



## Evolving78

@LushLox 
Hey I have been waiting on a review from you for almost two months?!?! Lol 
I might do the flexi rods when my new growth starts kicking my butt.
With the flexi rods, I won’t have to do all of that parting and sectioning the hair.  I can just part and roll.


----------



## Evolving78

My goal touch up date is Feb 1. That will put me at 10 weeks.  That’s where my  super moisturizing masks will come in to help me through it. I will use the blue and orange flexi rods.


----------



## ClassyJSP

Plan on washing and blow-drying my hair this Sunday before Christmas but I'm wondering if that's too soon after a relaxer.


----------



## Evolving78

ClassyJSP said:


> Plan on washing and blow-drying my hair this Sunday before Christmas but I'm wondering if that's too soon after a relaxer.


Not at all!


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> @LushLox
> Hey I have been waiting on a review from you for almost two months?!?! Lol
> I might do the flexi rods when my new growth starts kicking my butt.
> With the flexi rods, I won’t have to do all of that parting and sectioning the hair.  I can just part and roll.



My bad, I thought I did give some feedback on my recent products, unless you're talking relaxer feedback. Umm yeah you're going to get that soon! 

I love flexi rods!


----------



## MzSwift

Lol, @LushLox , don't get in trouble. You know @shortdub78 is losing patience with us. Lol.


----------



## MzSwift

I realized that I have no idea how to live like a relaxed lady or maybe just a lady with some hair. Whenever I was relaxed, my hair was 3" or shorter.  And the only time in my life I've had long hair is when I went natural. So then I relaxed that long hair and suffered setbacks. I keep my hair in braids so much like I did when I was natural. So today as I was braiding I was thinking, dang I'm treating my hair like it's still natural! The reason I relaxed was to enjoy my hair and length more. Yet I keep it braided up. 

I think I need to get advice from ladies who have had long relaxed hair. Is it really just wrap, comb out and go? Wash, DC and flat iron weekly or biweekly? What's a good way to M&S at night and still be able to wear it out the next day.

I understand that after a certain point the new growth creates problems so low manipulation styles are needed. But I've been thinking maybe I should just relax at that point instead of stretching so long. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of being relaxed? I'm still learning how to live this chemical life y'all. SMH.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> I realized that I have no idea how to live like a relaxed lady or maybe just a lady with some hair. Whenever I was relaxed, my hair was 3" or shorter.  And the only time in my life I've had long hair is when I went natural. So then I relaxed that long hair and suffered setbacks. I keep my hair in braids so much like I did when I was natural. So today as I was braiding I was thinking, dang I'm treating my hair like it's still natural! The reason I relaxed was to enjoy my hair and length more. Yet I keep it braided up.
> 
> I think I need to get advice from ladies who have had long relaxed hair. Is it really just wrap, comb out and go? Wash, DC and flat iron weekly or biweekly? What's a good way to M&S at night and still be able to wear it out the next day.
> 
> I understand that after a certain point the new growth creates problems so low manipulation styles are needed. But I've been thinking maybe I should just relax at that point instead of stretching so long. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of being relaxed? I'm still learning how to live this chemical life y'all. SMH.


I know I wanna get back to that. But all of what you said is it.  It’s just that simple. You wash, deep condition, set and go.  I know I’m just doing too much. Trying to get back to how my hair was cared for when I went to the salon. I never got a protein treatment... didn’t need one..


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> I realized that I have no idea how to live like a relaxed lady or maybe just a lady with some hair. Whenever I was relaxed, my hair was 3" or shorter.  And the only time in my life I've had long hair is when I went natural. So then I relaxed that long hair and suffered setbacks. I keep my hair in braids so much like I did when I was natural. So today as I was braiding I was thinking, dang I'm treating my hair like it's still natural! The reason I relaxed was to enjoy my hair and length more. Yet I keep it braided up.
> 
> I think I need to get advice from ladies who have had long relaxed hair. Is it really just wrap, comb out and go? Wash, DC and flat iron weekly or biweekly? What's a good way to M&S at night and still be able to wear it out the next day.
> 
> I understand that after a certain point the new growth creates problems so low manipulation styles are needed. But I've been thinking maybe I should just relax at that point instead of stretching so long. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of being relaxed? I'm still learning how to live this chemical life y'all. SMH.


Me too, somewhat lol. I only blow-dry my hair, so I wear two braids, a ponytail or a wig. I just got a sew in a couple days ago.


----------



## LushLox

Looks lovely @ItsMeLilLucky

I'm about that minimalist life now, just wash, DC/Treatment, moisturise and seal. That's it I don't do anymore. I'll rollerset now and again but even that I'm reducing, I want to minimise manipulation as much as possible.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Me too, somewhat lol. I only blow-dry my hair, so I wear two braids, a ponytail or a wig. I just got a sew in a couple days ago.



Ooh, chechy chechy! I really like that. 
You over there looking like this emoji, , with your hair parted like that, sis.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Looks lovely @ItsMeLilLucky
> 
> I'm about that minimalist life now, just wash, DC/Treatment, moisturise and seal. That's it I don't do anymore. I'll rollerset now and again but even that I'm reducing, I want to minimise manipulation as much as possible.


How are you drying your hair?


----------



## Evolving78

@ItsMeLilLucky 
Where you think you are going young lady? Lol 
It looks good!


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> Looks lovely @ItsMeLilLucky
> 
> I'm about that minimalist life now, just wash, DC/Treatment, moisturise and seal. That's it I don't do anymore. I'll rollerset now and again but even that I'm reducing, I want to minimise manipulation as much as possible.



ITA, KISS. I just bought some more satin rollers. I think I'm gonna sleep in those when I want to spice things up.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> Ooh, chechy chechy! I really like that.
> You over there looking like this emoji, , with your hair parted like that, sis.



I can see that now that you pointed it out Thanks love.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky
> Where you think you are going young lady? Lol
> It looks good!



That's the same thing the barber said once she finished. He couldn't believe me when I said I was going home. It was raining and I was tired. I went to go get my nails done, and then I took a nap. Thanks love.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> How are you drying your hair?



I'm still air drying but I tell you that got difficult during these latter stretch stages as the hair takes forever to dry. On the weekend I can wash my hair early and let it dry for the day but during the weekend I'll sit under the dryer for about 20 minutes because if I go to sleep with even a bit of wet hair it's tangle city in the morning!



MzSwift said:


> ITA, KISS. I just bought some more satin rollers. I think I'm gonna sleep in those when I want to spice things up.



I love satin rollers, especially when I've just relaxed my hair. They are so gentle to use and I never get any breakage with them.

They are so poorly made though so I have to buy new packs now and again.


----------



## TLC1020

I'm 13 weeks post relaxer and I'll probably do my relaxer in a couple of weeks when spring semester begin depending on the weather.. If it's snowing and cold I'll stretch my relaxer out further and keep wearing a bun..


----------



## MzSwift

I can't remember what I put into my cowash condish mix but the minute it hit my hair, my hair felt buttery soft!  So I left it in, no rinsing it out this time. I know there's henna and hibiscus in it but I can't remember what else. SMH.


----------



## Evolving78

Any Relaxed Head in here that uses heat to style?
I get less breakage when my hair is straight. I can control the line of demarcation throughout the hair.


----------



## Rozlewis

shortdub78 said:


> Any Relaxed Head in here that used heat to style?



Hi @shortdub78 

I just relaxed yesterday and used heat to style. I flat ironed, trimmed my ends and styled my hair. I am not sure if this what you were asking or not.


----------



## Evolving78

Rozlewis said:


> Hi @shortdub78
> 
> I just relaxed yesterday and used heat to style. I flat ironed, trimmed my ends and styled my hair. I am not sure if this what you were asking or not.


Do you use it often? My hair accepts moisture and product better straightened. I use more product when I just let it dry on cool under the dryer.  The cuticle isn’t smooth enough. 
I have actually been able to maintain my wrapped hair this week.


----------



## Rozlewis

shortdub78 said:


> Do you use it often? My hair accepts moisture and product better straightened. I use more product when I just let it dry on cool under the dryer.  The cuticle isn’t smooth enough.
> I have actually been able to maintain my wrapped hair this week.



I  don't use direct heat often. I only use it prior to a relaxer so that I can get through my new growth. I prob use heat 3 times a year. I will usually air dry. I use an air dry cream by Pureology or the one by Redken that really help my hair to get smooth when air drying. If I am up to it I will sit under my dryer and do a curlformer set or roller set.


----------



## sunnieb

Rozlewis said:


> I  don't use direct heat often. I only use it prior to a relaxer so that I can get through my new growth. I prob use heat 3 times a year. I will usually air dry. *I use an air dry cream by Pureology or the one by Redken* that really help my hair to get smooth when air drying. If I am up to it I will sit under my dryer and do a curlformer set or roller set.



Air dry cream you say????

How do you like it?  Do you have to be heavy handed or does a little go a long way?


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> Any Relaxed Head in here that uses heat to style?
> I get less breakage when my hair is straight. I can control the line of demarcation throughout the hair.



This is exactly what I've been thinking. I have less strands in the comb when my hair is straight. I also feel like I manipulate my hair less when it's straight because I'm not detangling. 

I'm going to try a weekly or biweekly wash, DC, and straighten routine. I'm going to alternate wrapping and sitting under the dryer with air drying and flat ironing. I'm just trying to work out how to keep my ends moisturized with straight hair. I'm thinking about doing what YTer Sistawithrealhair does. When she wears her hair straight, she oils the ends only. That makes a lot of sense to me and she's got good length.


----------



## Rozlewis

sunnieb said:


> Air dry cream you say????
> 
> How do you like it?  Do you have to be heavy handed or does a little go a long way?



I like it. It really makes my hair feel real soft and it does not even feel like I air dried. I only use a little.


----------



## MzSwift

So ladies, I was finally able to upload some pictures from this last relaxer. I think I didn't use enough relaxer per section so it turned out not as straight as I wanted. I'm going to be doing a corrective at 6-8 weeks. Probably 6 because we have a trip to an indoor water park the following weekend. Until then, I'm making sure I DC weekly.

Here's my before (33 weeks):
View media item 129633View media item 129631
During:
View media item 129641View media item 129639
And after:
View media item 129645View media item 129647View media item 129649


----------



## abioni

@sunnieb, which of the Nexxus products you bought stops breakage? I'm currently experiencing  some breakage and split ends. I need something that works. Thanks!


----------



## Evolving78

@MzSwift 
Your hair looks pretty! Wow you had a lot of new growth!


----------



## sunnieb

abioni said:


> @sunnieb, which of the Nexxus products you bought stops breakage? I'm currently experiencing  some breakage and split ends. I need something that works. Thanks!



Nexxus Emergencee.  I used the shampoo and conditioner.   Worked immediately for me.   Hope it works for you!


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> @MzSwift
> Your hair looks pretty! Wow you had a lot of new growth!



Thanks so much, sis.  I was just looking at them thinking I may have experienced some post partum shedding and not even realized it. 

Hope you and your munchkins have a Merry Christmas'


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> @MzSwift your hair is gorgeous!



Thank you so much, sis Sunnie!  
You have truly made the process easier for me. Thank you for sharing your knowledge! Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Thanks so much, sis.  I was just looking at them thinking I may have experienced some post partum shedding and not even realized it.
> 
> Hope you and your munchkins have a Merry Christmas'


Awe you and your family do the same!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift You pulled a me lol. I did the same thing to my hair, but I had a HUGE textural difference. I was sooo glad when I finally fixed that. Your hair looks really lush though.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> Nexxus Emergencee.  I used the shampoo and conditioner.   Worked immediately for me.   Hope it works for you!


Where did you say you get yours from again?


----------



## LushLox

@MzSwift your hair looks fabulous really beautiful 



Rozlewis said:


> I like it. It really makes my hair feel real soft and it does not even feel like I air dried. I only use a little.



You know we’re all waiting for you to tell us the name of this cream right lol


----------



## Rozlewis

LushLox said:


> @MzSwift your hair looks fabulous really beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> You know we’re all waiting for you to tell us the name of this cream right lol




Hi @LushLox 

The air dry creams are:
Redken: NO Blow Dry Cream
Purology: Hydrate Air Dry Cream 

I personally liked the Redken the best on my hair. I purchased them from Ulta.


----------



## LushLox

Rozlewis said:


> Hi @LushLox
> 
> The air dry creams are:
> Redken: NO Blow Dry Cream
> Purology: Hydrate Air Dry Cream
> 
> I personally liked the Redken the best on my hair. I purchased them from Ulta.



Sounds good, air drying has been really good for my hair so anything to aid it is helpful. I’ll check those out.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Sounds good, air drying has been really good for my hair so anything to aid it is helpful. I’ll check those out.


I may check them out, but airdrying is just not my friend. My hair is too porous right now for that.

Edit..
I will just find another way. I’m trying to stay away from products that are sticky. I’m trying to go 5 Days between washing my hair.  I’m on day five now.  My scalp is itchy now. I didn’t wanna wear my hair out today. Maybe if I get back early enough this evening, I can wash my hair.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> I may check them out, but airdrying is just not my friend. My hair is too porous right now for that.
> 
> Edit..
> I will just find another way. I’m trying to stay away from products that are sticky. I’m trying to go 5 Days between washing my hair.  I’m on day five now.  My scalp is itchy now. I didn’t wanna wear my hair out today. Maybe if I get back early enough this evening, I can wash my hair.



How come you’re switching to once a week washing I thought you liked cleansing twice a week? Twice a week is the sweet spot for me, although for the last few weeks I’ve only been doing it once a week myself.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> How come you’re switching to once a week washing I thought you liked cleansing twice a week? Twice a week is the sweet spot for me, although for the last few weeks I’ve only been doing it once a week myself.


It’s due to more manipulation. If my hair was stronger, or if I was just airdrying, I could do the washing 2x a week. But if I’m going to use heat, I need to cut the down. I gotta keep my hair straight. This is why I wanted to go back to a stylist.

Whatever happens today, I will be washing my hair later on. I didn’t like going past 5 Days. That was just gross.


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Where did you say you get yours from again?



CVS


----------



## Evolving78

@LushLox
I should have washed my hair yesterday, or even Saturday...smh
I didn’t Moisture or seal yesterday, since I was going to wash it. Got home about 8pm.. I was tired! I finger combed my wrap and had some short pieces break.  My hair was bone dry! I used Hawaiian Silky bald spot treatment.. it’s drying, so I won’t use it anymore. I will just stick to my oil mix, and  wild growth oil.  So yeah, 3-5 Days max, and figure out how to dry my hair!


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> @LushLox
> I should have washed my hair yesterday, or even Saturday...smh
> I didn’t Moisture or seal yesterday, since I was going to wash it. Got home about 8pm.. I was tired! I finger combed my wrap and had some short pieces break.  My hair was bone dry! I used Hawaiian Silky bald spot treatment.. it’s drying, so I won’t use it anymore. I will just stick to my oil mix, and  wild growth oil.  So yeah, 3-5 Days max, and figure out how to dry my hair!



Maybe air dry for a bit and blow dry using that hot/cool method?

I’ve used the Hawaiian Silky leave in when everyone was raving about it, it didn’t do anything for me but give me a load of build up.

My hair was dry I mean scarily dry for the last few days because I haven’t washed and DC’d for a while and I’ve done very little M&S’ing.

I was up at 6am this morning to wash and DC and was finished by 8am, I had a load of shed hair smh. My hair finally feels normal again and it’s nicely detangled; I’m in a good position now to relax.

Pray for me lol.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Maybe air dry for a bit and blow dry using that hot/cool method?
> 
> I’ve used the Hawaiian Silky leave in when everyone was raving about it, it didn’t do anything for me but give me a load of build up.
> 
> My hair was dry I mean scarily dry for the last few days because I haven’t washed and DC’d for a while and I’ve done very little M&S’ing.
> 
> I was up at 6am this morning to wash and DC and was finished by 8am, I had a load of shed hair smh. My hair finally feels normal again and it’s nicely detangled; I’m in a good position now to relax.
> 
> Pray for me lol.


I just did the same thing! My hair feels much better and I’m under the dryer to get rid of the dampness! Lol I’m using warm air right now, since I sprayed some Aphogee green tea, then I will switch to cool, then finish with the blow dryer on cool and use my wide toothed comb. 
I gave that Hawaiian Silky spray to my neighbor.  Too much glycerin for me. 
When do you plan on relaxing?


----------



## LushLox

@shortdub78 Either Wednesday or Thursday 

How’s Christmas are you and the kids having a nice time?


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> @shortdub78 Either Wednesday or Thursday
> 
> How’s Christmas are you and the kids having a nice time?


I just put together a Hot Wheels race track, and I’m eating some fake, plastic birthday cake! And my youngest and middle child have been going at with each other. I just got hit in the face with a box..smh, the youngest was about to throw it at her... smh...sigh
We will make some Christmas cookies around 1pm. I got my oldest a chess set, so we will play that later. 
Other than Tom and Jerry acting like jerks towards each other, it’s pretty quiet! Lol


----------



## quirkydimples

LushLox said:


> I'm still air drying but I tell you that got difficult during these latter stretch stages as the hair takes forever to dry. On the weekend I can wash my hair early and let it dry for the day but during the weekend I'll sit under the dryer for about 20 minutes because if I go to sleep with even a bit of wet hair it's tangle city in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I love satin rollers, especially when I've just relaxed my hair. They are so gentle to use and I never get any breakage with them.
> 
> They are so poorly made though so I have to buy new packs now and again.


Are you talking about the ones with the wire in them that you just twist? 

These? Diane 7/8-Inch Satin pillow Rollers - Black ( D5042) 
Or these? Diane D5035 Satin Foam Rollers - 1 1/2 Inch ( 6 pack )


----------



## quirkydimples

shortdub78 said:


> Any Relaxed Head in here that uses heat to style?
> I get less breakage when my hair is straight. I can control the line of demarcation throughout the hair.


When I wear my hair down, I blow dry it and flat iron. Then I pin curl it or cross wrap it at night. Right now I’m bunning out of lazin...convenience. I moisturize and seal with Shea butter and keep it moving.


----------



## Evolving78

Random relaxed thought
This youtuber is diy Relaxed Head. She does not neutralize with a neutralizing shampoo! She rinses her relaxer out with cheap conditioner! She hardly ever shampoos ! She just cowashes! She does the baggy method all of the time, sleeps with that bag on, and wears it under her wigs as well. She overnight conditions as well!

Just a ton of horrible bad hair practices, and she wonders why she has a bald spot?
I was gonna call all of that out, but for what? When it comes to DIY, we gotta understand that there is a science to all of this and we are basically playing with chemisty. Since a lot of us didn’t go to school for it, a lot of things are just trial and error. I know when I’m doing something stupid to my hair, and understand it may cause a setback, but to just do stupid stuff, tell other people to do stupid stuff, you ending up bald, or all of a sudden you wanna go natural and blame the relaxer, then you are not being honest, or right to your viewers! You are doing them a disservice!


----------



## Evolving78

quirkydimples said:


> When I wear my hair down, I blow dry it and flat iron. Then I pin curl it or cross wrap it at night. Right now I’m bunning out of lazin...convenience. I moisturize and seal with Shea butter and keep it moving.


I’m going to flat iron my hair today!


----------



## LushLox

quirkydimples said:


> Are you talking about the ones with the wire in them that you just twist?
> 
> These? Diane 7/8-Inch Satin pillow Rollers - Black ( D5042)
> Or these? Diane D5035 Satin Foam Rollers - 1 1/2 Inch ( 6 pack )



I can't see the images for some reason, I use these, or something very similar.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> Random relaxed thought
> This youtuber is diy Relaxed Head. She does not use neutralize with a neutralizing shampoo! She rinses her relaxer out with cheap conditioner! She does not use shampoo hardly ever! She just cowashes! She does the baggy method all over the time, and sleeps with that thing, wears it under her wigs as well. She overnight deep conditions as well!
> 
> Just a ton of horrible bad hair practices, and she wonders why she has a bald spot?
> I was gonna call all of that out, but for what? When it comes to DIY, we gotta understand that there is a science to all of this and we are basically playing with chemisty. Since a lot of us didn’t go to school for it, a lot of things is just trial and error. I know when I’m doing something stupid to my hair, and understand it may cause a setback, but to just do stupid stuff, tell other people to do stupid stuff, you end up bald, or all of a sudden you wanna go natural and blame the relaxer, then you are not being honest, or right to your viewers! You are doing them a disservice!



SMH, fortunately most (well I hope most) of us are educated about these ultra critical things now. How on earth does she still have hair on her head? If that was me, the first time I tried that mess I'd end up completely bald headed never mind a bald spot.


----------



## quirkydimples

LushLox said:


> I can't see the images for some reason, I use these, or something very similar.


Those are the ones I was picturing. What style do you wear?


----------



## LushLox

quirkydimples said:


> Those are the ones I was picturing. What style do you wear?



When I'm freshly relaxed, I part my hair from a centre parting and apply about 5 or 6 rollers on each side. Then I just loosen the curls in the morning and wear it as kind of beach waves. When I go into bunning mode I will still apply the satin rollers in the same way, but I'll just pull the hair into a loose bun with a few tendrils.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

shortdub78 said:


> One was a stylist that could style her butt off, but she has bad hair care practices. The other was a braider. Both of them like to style their hair in tight hairstyles.  I knew what to expect, but I was desperate to get my hair done.
> 
> But besides those two people, I vet a stylist and ask a ton of questions. I’m a skincare therapist, and have went to school for cosmetology, and have been an assistant, so I know what to ask.  Some think my questions are funny, since most don’t even do consultations, and aren’t expected to give them.  Nobody should do a chemical service to you the first time you are in their chair. They should ask a bunch of questions, have you fill out a form, then at least wash and give you a proper treatment based off of the consultation and the hair assessment. This is learned in Cosmo school.  It’s easier to get away with not doing it when it comes to hair, but not when it comes to the face.  I can’t put a cleansing product on your face, and I don’t know anything about you, or your skin, your health, your lifestyle, etc.
> 
> There is one stylist that is on YouTube that always has a client needing a major haircut.  I don’t like how she combs their hair. Like i would cut them curly, or in twists just to get rid of the splits at the very end to be able to comb their hair without ripping through it.



You are on point!  I have never understood how a stylist can give a new client a chemical service without asking questions and PLEASE don't tell me, "I can look at your hair and tell what you need."  That is a load of crap.  I also don't like it when stylist only use one brand of relaxer for all their clients.  Yeah, I know that's your favorite but everyone of your clients can't have agreeable hair. 

@shortdub78, are you sure you don't want to go into the "hair business"?  You would have clients for days!


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> You are on point!  I have never understood how a stylist can give a new client a chemical service without asking questions and PLEASE don't tell me, "I can look at your hair and tell what you need."  That is a load of crap.  I also don't like it when stylist only use one brand of relaxer for all their clients.  Yeah, I know that's your favorite but everyone of your clients can't have agreeable hair.
> 
> @shortdub78, are you sure you don't want to go into the "hair business"?  You would have clients for days!


I think about it daily.. it’s my passion, but I got these kids...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I think about it daily.. it’s my passion, but I got these kids...


We need the prayer circle


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> We need the prayer circle


Awe thank you! I need it!


----------



## lalla

I was supposed to relax next week at 12 weeks but I think I will try to stretch a bit longer. 
My hair is still manageable, it doesn't tangle too much. I won't get rollersets at the salon though.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Question Ladies:

I've gone to my most current stylist twice - last time was this past June.  I like her.  She seems to know her stuff and she's the closest I'm going to get as far as what I'm looking for in a stylist.  My only real issue is that she uses Affirm and the Keracare product line.  Other stylist in the shop use Design Essentials.  I really prefer Nairobi but DE is my #2.  How do I go about telling her that I do not want Affirm without hurting her feelings?  In my state, stylist only use one brand and that's it.  To change brands may mean changing stylist and I don't feel like searching for another one.  My new growth is out of control and I know DE will lay em down.....gently.


----------



## Evolving78

Bad&Bougee said:


> Question Ladies:
> 
> I've gone to my most current stylist twice - last time was this past June.  I like her.  She seems to know her stuff and she's the closest I'm going to get as far as what I'm looking for in a stylist.  My only real issue is that she uses Affirm and the Keracare product line.  Other stylist in the shop use Design Essentials.  I really prefer Nairobi but DE is my #2.  How do I go about telling her that I do not want Affirm without hurting her feelings?  In my state, stylist only use one brand and that's it.  To change brands may mean changing stylist and I don't feel like searching for another one.  My new growth is out of control and I know DE will lay em down.....gently.


That’s a tough one. You may have to switch stylists.  Talk to her about it. If you go to her for regular service, and go to the other for your relaxer? I have done something similar before. I had a stylist that didn’t like to do roller sets, so when  I wanted a roller set, I would go to the other stylist. For my chemical services, I stayed with my original stylist.


----------



## MzSwift

@Bad&Bougee 

Do you go to her for any other services? Maybe she'll take the news better if you tell her you'll stay with her for the other services but not the perm?


----------



## MzSwift

HAPPY NEW YEAR, LADIES!! 

So my hair is still in 10 cornrows. I figured I need to keep it low mani until my corrective in a couple of weeks. I'm working with 33 weeks of underprocessed new growth plus whatever else I'm getting in these 6 weeks. Which seems to be a lot bc I'm using my MT/sulfur oil mix on my scalp and my ayurveda glosses as a leave in. My hair seems to be loving he mixes. My scalp tingles so much after I apply the scalp mix daily. I just redid my cornrows 2 days ago and I'm feeling little bumps of new hair already pushing thru.


----------



## Evolving78

I don’t think I can go for 16 weeks. I’m pushing for 10. By Thursday, I will have 4 weeks to go. I might have 2 inches of new growth by then! Putting that out there!


----------



## MzSwift

DH and I agree that this year I will actively take out time to do a weekly regi with daily care.  Last time I did that, I made good progress. Using my own photos for inspiration, this is what low mani, regular ayurveda glosses and daily scalp application did for my hair:

April
View media item 124741
October that same year
View media item 110785

Then one full year:

April 
View media item 113851
April the next year
View media item 124361

I just have to stick with it!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

shortdub78 said:


> That’s a tough one. You may have to switch stylists.  Talk to her about it. If you go to her for regular service, and go to the other for your relaxer? I have done something similar before. I had a stylist that didn’t like to do roller sets, so when  I wanted a roller set, I would go to the other stylist. For my chemical services, I stayed with my original stylist.



@shortdub78 and @MzSwift she's cut my hair before (asymmetrical bob) and did a rollerset, both of which I liked.  I would feel shady letting the stylist 2 booths over do my relaxer - like I'm betraying her or something.  I will consult with her and feel her out because I definitely can't sacrifice the health of my hair right now by getting a relaxer brand I know nothing about.

I really like the shop and the clientele - I hope we can compromise without having to change shops.  Thanks Ladies.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

MzSwift said:


> DH and I agree that this year I will actively take out time to do a weekly regi with daily care.  Last time I did that, I made good progress. Using my own photos for inspiration, this is what low mani, regular ayurveda glosses and daily scalp application did for my hair:
> 
> April
> View media item 124741
> October that same year
> View media item 110785
> 
> Then one full year:
> 
> April
> View media item 113851
> April the next year
> View media item 124361
> 
> I just have to stick with it!



WOW.  You hair growth is pretty amazing!  Stick with your reggie because it definitely works!!


----------



## Evolving78

@MzSwift
Yes! Stick to your tried and true reggie! I would love to be able to do a protective style and leave it in, but that doesn’t seem to work out too well for me.. idk..

What do you to your ends (cornrows) do you pin them up? Bun them?


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> @MzSwift
> Yes! Stick to your tried and true reggie! I would love to be able to do a protective style and leave it in, but that doesn’t seem to work out too well for me.. idk..
> 
> What do you to your ends (cornrows) do you pin them up? Bun them?



They're going straight back so I braid the end of the braids and then tuck them into a low bun. If I rock a wig, I just push the big braid flat up against my head going toward my forehead, then put my cap over that. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Evolving78

I just gave myself another trim.  I felt I needed it. I trimmed my crown too. It’s not covering much now, but I have new growth in that area. I washed with DE and dc’ed my hair with SE cholesterol.  After I finish detangling this last section, I’m going to bun my hair. I’m going to let my scalp breathe tonight, and not put any oil on it.


----------



## nymane

MzSwift said:


> DH and I agree that this year I will actively take out time to do a weekly regi with daily care.  Last time I did that, I made good progress. Using my own photos for inspiration, this is what low mani, regular ayurveda glosses and daily scalp application did for my hair:
> 
> April
> View media item 124741
> October that same year
> View media item 110785
> 
> Then one full year:
> 
> April
> View media item 113851
> April the next year
> View media item 124361
> 
> I just have to stick with it!



This is some inspirational progress!  Is your nape area the fastest growing section for you?


----------



## MzSwift

nymane said:


> This is some inspirational progress!  Is your nape area the fastest growing section for you?



Weirdly enough, my fastest growing section is my front, left section.  My nape is the most fragile.

Also, you see that "A" on my length check shirt? APL was the longest I thought my hair would ever grow so that was my only hair goal when I made that shirt!  I've rocked "Halle" cuts and Ceasars since middle school until this HHJ and I didn't have long hair as a child so I figured as long as the back part of my head reached that length, I was happy with that. Lol. I had no idea my hair would surprise me.


----------



## LushLox

@MzSwift Amazing progress, don’t change anything because what you’re doing clearly works. 

@shortdub78 yeah I can’t really do the wigs and weaves either. It’s a shame because it’s such a good method of retaining growth if you look after the hair underneath of course.



Re my next touch up. I’m only a week post but I don’t think I’ll be able to stretch for 16 weeks, more like 12/14. There’s still quite a bit of texture in my hair but that’s fine, I used a mild relaxer this time and expected that. I’ll have to monitor it closely.


----------



## Evolving78

@LushLox 
I saw your curls lady! Very pretty! I can’t wait to relax to be able to roller set again! I have to go back to my original plan of roller setting for later this year.


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> @LushLox
> I saw your curls lady! Very pretty! I can’t wait to relax to be able to roller set again! I have to go back to my original plan of roller setting for later this year.



@LushLox 

Where are you hiding said pix, sis? I always admire your curls in your avi.  Would love to see more! Please.


----------



## Sosoothing

I'm 26 weeks post in this picture.
I'm not transitioning at all. I have just been really lazy and kept my hair braided. Intend to do a touch up soon. Probably today.
@sunnieb you may remember a brief conversation we had because I was stuck at BLS for a long time. It was then that I realized I needed protein more often. It worked. Thanks for that.


----------



## MzSwift

Whohoo! Congratulations @Sosoothing !


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> @LushLox
> 
> Where are you hiding said pix, sis? I always admire your curls in your avi.  Would love to see more! Please.



That's kind, it was just the rollerset that I did yesterday evening.

Trying to get to where you are lol.


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> Whohoo! Congratulations @Sosoothing !



Thanks! At this rate, I think aiming for waist length isn't unrealistic.


----------



## LushLox

Sosoothing said:


> View attachment 420712
> I'm 26 weeks post in this picture.
> I'm not transitioning at all. I have just been really lazy and kept my hair braided. Intend to do a touch up soon. Probably today.
> @sunnieb you may remember a brief conversation we had because I was stuck at BLS for a long time. It was then that I realized I needed protein more often. It worked. Thanks for that.



Yeah I'm another one who's finally realised about that protein. It's a must have in my regi.

Lovely hair, well done on your progress.


----------



## sunnieb

Sosoothing said:


> View attachment 420712
> I'm 26 weeks post in this picture.
> I'm not transitioning at all. I have just been really lazy and kept my hair braided. Intend to do a touch up soon. Probably today.
> @sunnieb you may remember a brief conversation we had because I was stuck at BLS for a long time. It was then that I realized I needed protein more often. It worked. Thanks for that.



Your hair is gorgeous and thick!

Yep, we've got to keep our protein up as part of our regular routine.  I got so lazy with my protein treatments and that's part of the reason I'm dealing with so much damage now.

I just did another protein treatment with Nexxus Emergencee shampoo and conditioner Sunday night.  Right now, I'm doing a protein treatment every other week until I feel my hair is stronger to extend to every 3 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78

How are you ladies moisturizing during the week?


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> That's kind, it was just the rollerset that I did yesterday evening.
> 
> Trying to get to where you are lol.



Ma'am... don't be downplaying that pretty rollerset! That takes skill! A skill level many of us still haven't mastered. Lol


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> Thanks! At this rate, I think aiming for waist length isn't unrealistic.



Definitely! You're not far off. You'll be there before you know it!


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> How are you ladies moisturizing during the week?



I use ORS Carrot Oil and NTM to moisturized twice daily.

I've learned not to be so heavy handed so my hair still moves and isn't weighed down.


----------



## sunnieb

MzSwift said:


> Ma'am... don't be downplaying that pretty rollerset! That takes skill! A skill level many of us still haven't mastered. Lol



*raises hand*

I still have roller setting supplies that I haven't learned to use!  

Lovely hair @LushLox!


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> How are you ladies moisturizing during the week?



A dab, and I mean a *dab* of a cream leave in every evening. I cannot be heavy handed the first few weeks post. I can go in a bit heavier as I go further along in my stretch, particularly when I'm bunning.

Post wash, I'll do a very light LCO.


----------



## LushLox

Do any of you guys use colour? I need to start thinking about it soon. I’m lucky so far as I only seem to have one or two gray hairs (in the front of course ).

What colour do you use and when do you colour within the relaxer process?

Any other general tips as it’s a minefield. I’m very concerned about drying out my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Do any of you guys use colour? I need to start thinking about it soon. I’m lucky so far as I only seem to have one or two gray hairs (in the front of course ).
> 
> What colour do you use and when do you colour within the relaxer process?
> 
> Any other general tips as it’s a minefield. I’m very concerned about drying out my hair.


Semi permanent color.  I like Adore for grey hair.  It lasts 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Lymegreen

I relaxed my hair today.  I wont go in for a trim until my next touch up.  My last hair cut was in Nov.  cut most of the color out.


----------



## Evolving78

Lymegreen said:


> View attachment 420812 View attachment 420814 View attachment 420816
> I relaxed my hair today.  I wont go in for a trim until my next touch up.  My last hair cut was in Nov.  cut most of the color out.


I had my hair cut like this 5 years ago.  I loved that cut. That looks good!


----------



## Evolving78

I won’t be buying anything for awhile. I don’t think there is a magical product out there for me and what I’m going through at this point. I will just need to utilize what I have. Oh wait, I will be buying more WGO. Still deciding to relax my hair on my own, or allow somebody else to do it. If I stretch, I will have to do it on my own, if I go to 10 weeks, I may just go to JC Pennny and have it done.


----------



## Evolving78

@LushLox
Did you get that air dry cream yet? I wonder is it just a leave-in cream?


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> @LushLox
> Did you get that air dry cream yet? I wonder is it just a leave-in cream?



Not yet, I'm going to give my Kerastase cream a try and see how that goes.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Not yet, I'm going to give my Kerastase cream a try and see how that goes.


What cream is that? Let me know how it works!


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> What cream is that? Let me know how it works!



The Kerastase Creme Magistral, it works beautifully. I need to try it on damp hair though and see how well it works.


----------



## LushLox

I made the right decision to relax using the mild formula this time. I was slightly under processed in August also. So I can already see and feel the benefits of leaving some texture in my hair. It was a good stretch I seem to have really retained some growth and the hair feels much more dense. Clearly this is the way to go for me.

It’s a re-education though as I’m used to my hair being pin straight lol.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I made the right decision to relax using the mild formula this time. I was slightly under processed in August also. So I can already see and feel the benefits of leaving some texture in my hair. It was a good stretch I seem to have really retained some growth and the hair feels much more dense. Clearly this is the way to go for me.
> 
> It’s a re-education though as I’m used to my hair being pin straight lol.


What is your natural texture/new growth like? Is it curly, coily, wavy, or straight (no texture)? 
I would have to use mild if I were to use lye.


----------



## Rozlewis

Two weeks post and I love the feel of my hair. I tweaked my technique and pre-parted my hair in advance so I was able to get the relaxer on faster and work it in and rinse it out within 18 mins. I love the results.


----------



## Evolving78

shortdub78 said:


> I won’t be buying anything for awhile. I don’t think there is a magical product out there for me and what I’m going through at this point. I will just need to utilize what I have. Oh wait, I will be buying more WGO. Still deciding to relax my hair on my own, or allow somebody else to do it. If I stretch, I will have to do it on my own, if I go to 10 weeks, I may just go to JC Pennny and have it done.



So I’m going back on what I said.. yeah so I balled out on L’Oréal products. I got shampoo, two rinse out conditioners, a deep treatment,  oil/serum, and their airdry cream. I just washed and used the rinse out. it’s the total repair line. I love them both! Instant moisture! Now I’m using the balm from that line. It feels just like Silicon Mix bambu. Gave me instant softness and slip. I was looking at reviews from people with Afro textured hair and it seemed ok for them, but as a relaxed head, it really feels divine! 

I put on a plastic cap and wrapped my hair with Saran Wrap, then put on my turbie towel on. I gotta clean up, so I will keep this in for awhile, since my new growth is in need of moisture. I experienced some breakage at the demarcation line. Ya’ll know I normally relax around this time (6 weeks post).


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> DH and I agree that this year I will actively take out time to do a weekly regi with daily care.  Last time I did that, I made good progress. Using my own photos for inspiration, this is what low mani, regular ayurveda glosses and daily scalp application did for my hair:
> 
> April
> View media item 124741
> October that same year
> View media item 110785
> 
> Then one full year:
> 
> April
> View media item 113851
> April the next year
> View media item 124361
> 
> I just have to stick with it!


amazing growth! @MzSwift


----------



## Evolving78

I realize I have all sorts of demarcation lines up and through my hair. I will stick with one relaxer and I will do my best to stick with one texture.


----------



## Wenbev

I got my hair colored professionally prior to relaxing every three months. In the past when I was relaxed, I would do semipermanent and summer highlights 2-4 weeks after a relaxer.  This time around considering I was newly relaxed, I waited to make sure my hair was healthy enough to color.  My colorist suggested highlights and toner on my old color for a balayage effect as a healthier hair option.  I waited for four weeks post to do it.  So far so good.  Just a little dry afterwards but a aphogee reconstructor and roux porosity control handled it.​


----------



## MzSwift

Thanks so much, @Wenbev ! I'd love to see some pix of your color! Sounds like you and your stylist were very careful. I really want to darken my hair but I'm gonna wait until I reach some hair goals first.

Also, I think there's a line of products that specializes in maintaining colored hair that many ladies swear by. I think it's called Olaplex (?) or something like that. Maybe it'll help if the Aphogee doesn't.


----------



## MzSwift

So it's the first Sunday/hair day of the year. Gonna wash and DC these cornrows. Can't bail on my 2018 goal already, lol.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> What is your natural texture/new growth like? Is it curly, coily, wavy, or straight (no texture)?
> I would have to use mild if I were to use lye.



I thought I'd answered this, I wrote the response out lol. I am quite coarse in the crown and some spots in the back but the rest of the hair is about a 3c/4a.


I need to get up and do this hair...


----------



## Evolving78

I’m gonna relax next week. I think I said this before, but when I went to the salon I would get a relaxer every 8-10 weeks. 12 was pushing it since I would get a flexi rod set.


----------



## Evolving78

I forgot I got this reconstructor treatment by Elucence. I won’t be using that for awhile. I won’t be doing any protein treatments for a minute. My hair is dry. I did enough using DE reconstructor.


----------



## Wenbev

@


MzSwift said:


> Thanks so much, @Wenbev ! I'd love to see some pix of your color! Sounds like you and your stylist were very careful. I really want to darken my hair but I'm gonna wait until I reach some hair goals first.
> 
> Also, I think there's a line of products that specializes in maintaining colored hair that many ladies swear by. I think it's called Olaplex (?) or something like that. Maybe it'll help if the Aphogee doesn't.


@MzSwift yes olaplex is a must.  she mixes the no 1 with the color. and I'll load some photos before the day is over it's hard to get it right with selfies to see the colors lol


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> *I’m gonna relax next week*. I think I said this before, but when I went to the salon I would get a relaxer every 8-10 weeks. 12 was pushing it since I would get a flexi rod set.



Yay, me too!  I'm planning to do it next Tuesday. Because of that, I'm pushing my hair day this week to Tuesday. Just cowash, scalp tx and M&S today. Planning to wash and do a pre-relaxer protein tx since I'm using a new, milder relaxer.  Stopping my scalp MT/sulfur mix and ayurveda leave ins until after the texlax.

Trying to decide how to style my hair in the meantime so as not to agitate my scalp. Thought about a tension blowout and two pigtails pinned up. 

What kinds of styles do you ladies do in the week/days prior to relaxing to give your scalp a rest?


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Yay, me too!  I'm planning to do it next Tuesday. Because of that, I'm pushing my hair day this week to Tuesday. Just cowash, scalp tx and M&S today. Planning to wash and do a pre-relaxer protein tx since I'm using a new, milder relaxer.  Stopping my scalp MT/sulfur mix and ayurveda leave ins until after the texlax.
> 
> Trying to decide how to style my hair in the meantime so as not to agitate my scalp. Thought about a tension blowout and two pigtails pinned up.
> 
> What kinds of styles do you ladies do in the week/days prior to relaxing to give your scalp a rest?


I airdry my hair straight down, and I bun it once it’s dry. I only use a comb on wash day. I usually wash my hair 3-5 Days before I relax and I don’t use any stimulating oil on my scalp. 
I plan on cowashing Tuesday as well.


----------



## Wenbev

here's my color indoors


----------



## LushLox

Stunning colour @Wenbev


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was wondering why it felt like I had so much new growth, then I remembered the last time I relaxed was Thanksgiving

I think I'm gonna hold off relaxing for at least another week or two. I need to get some more Ebin 24 hour hold.


----------



## Wenbev

LushLox said:


> Stunning colour @Wenbev


thank you!  I think I want more honey blonde or caramel  the next time I get color.  highlights is it for me.


----------



## lalla

I am not sure where my new growth starts.


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> here's my color indoors



Oooh, very pretty!


----------



## sunnieb

@Wenbev Love that color!


----------



## MzSwift

lalla said:


> I am not sure where my new growth starts.



Because I'm texlaxed sometimes it's like that for me too. If I wash/cowash my hair and then let it airdry without too much manipulation (no ponytail, bun, wrap, etc) then it's easier to see and feel the difference. Is that something you've tried already?

ETA:  Sorry, I assumed you meant this in reference to a touch up and not a general statement. My bad.


----------



## MzSwift

I want to share these in both relaxed threads.  Found these ladies while looking for ideas since I'm doing my corrective next week. Here are the pretty heads of hair: * please be advised, I watch YT vids on mute so I have no idea what these ladies sound like or what music they're playing. Lol


----------



## Evolving78

I’m hitting the cream this week! Good grief! I cowashed and deep conditioned my hair, used more than usual leave-in creme, detangler, and some Oil, yet it’s taking forever to detangle! I got shed hairs hanging out in my new growth! And the majority of my crown is natural! Lol


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> Oooh, very pretty!





sunnieb said:


> @Wenbev Love that color!


Thanks ladies!


----------



## LushLox

@ "I watch YT videos on mute"

I know the feeling, I haven't got much patience for all of the inane babble that most of them insist on doing.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Does anyone wear their hair primarily straight and down? How often do you use heat and what's your "routine" daily/weekly/monthly?


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Does anyone wear their hair primarily straight and down? How often do you use heat and what's your "routine" daily/weekly/monthly?


Are you thinking about wearing your hair out more and straight? 
I have done that under the guidance of a stylist, or I would roller set, then flat iron once a week. I would wrap, cross wrap to maintain the style. I wouldn’t take my scarf off until I got to work if it was cold. It can be done with healthy hair and a good trim. 
I would go to a stylist, have that person straighten my hair and cut my ends, then ask them about a good at home hair care routine. 
Check out ToyaJ on YouTube. She has a series on stretching and using heat weekly. Her product line is called By L. Jones.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@shortdub78 I am, actually. I'm trying something new Thanks for the tips and suggestions!


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @shortdub78 I am, actually. I'm trying something new Thanks for the tips and suggestions!


You know this protective styling thing has totally taken a life of it’s own. I had long hair for several years without protective styling. I decided to cut it when I lost a bunch of weight. I wanted a change. You know the first thing to go is hair when a woman makes a change in her life! Lol 

I keep my hair up in a bun now, because I do too much! Just can’t keep it simple! And I think that’s why a lot of other do it. The HIH disease is real and so many of us are not going to the shop anymore. We are at home trying to figure it out on our own. 
Stylists have played a major role with protective styling too. Once they learned the sew-in technique, that was a major game changer and a cash cow. They pushed that on clients, since nobody wanted to sit around and dedicate a full work day to just putting some box braids in somebody’s hair, and women could still rock a style that was suitable for work. Next thing you know they started becoming hair suppliers. Buy the hair from me and let me sew it in for you... 
we could talk all day about this..


----------



## Evolving78

Did you ladies know that when you use a No lye relaxer, you shouldn’t use a protein treatment/reconstructor that day your relaxer is applied? 

You use a protein treatment with a lye relaxer, since lye relaxers break down the protein bonds and they need to be replenished.

No lye already has additives in it (calcium) to protect the scalp, and it leaves a desposit on the hair. If you add a protein treatment, you are adding more buildup on the hair strand and will cause brittleness, which will lead to dullness, dryness, and breakage. 
Do a protein treatment the week before, or afterwards, and use a cheating shampoo before you do so.


----------



## MzSwift

Look @shortdub78  always dropping that knowledge!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Did you ladies know that when you use a No lye relaxer, you shouldn’t use a protein treatment/reconstructor that day your relaxer is applied?
> 
> You use a protein treatment with a lye relaxer, since lye relaxers break down the protein bonds and they need to be replenished.
> 
> No lye already has additives in it (calcium) to protect the scalp, and it leaves a desposit on the hair. If you add a protein treatment, you are adding more buildup on the hair strand and will cause brittleness, which will lead to dullness, dryness, and breakage.
> Do a protein treatment the week before, or afterwards, and use a cheating shampoo before you do so.




Actually I didn't know this. I use a no lye relaxer (Vitale Sensitive Scalp) and I used to do 2 minute protein treatment  after I rinsed, but before I neutralized. I stopped doing it cause I was lazy. Chalk another one up for laziness


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Look @shortdub78  always dropping that knowledge!


Lol thanks girl! I gotta go back to the basics, since my haircare practices were all over the place. Just like I really have to make my peace with bone straight hair.. bone straight leads to breakage period.. I am able to keep as much hair as possible on my head, but all of that tip toeing is just ridiculous afterwhile.


----------



## Evolving78

Why did I just run into my old hairstylist in the bss with a box of relaxer in my hand


----------



## MzSwift

@shortdub78 
 <-- This was you. Lol


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> @shortdub78
> <-- This was you. Lol


Girrrlll! You should have seen my face! I got out of that store so fast! I was trying to cover up my box! Lol but the crazy part is, I said to myself before going in it would be funny if I ran into her in here! I haven’t seen her in years, besides going to visit her that one day...
I need to speak some good stuff into existence! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

I’m thinking  about continuing with my little stretch. I got some leave-in (Nairobi leave in conditioner). I really went on a hunt of Giovanni Weightless leave in, but since I was in the bss to grab my kit, I decided to grab that too.  Kinda gravitated towards it since I would like to try the Plex treatment in the future.

I will wash my hair as scheduled to see how that leave-in holds up. I know I will have to wash in sections and that takes forever!

What clips do you ladies use to wash in sections? I always go blind in the shower, get discombobulated, then accidentally snatch some strands out with the clips.

Seeing my stylist wasn’t an accident. LOA. I’m going through a lot with my hair and I’m doing what it takes to get through this.. so I might take the relaxer back, and wait a few more weeks to sit in her chair. I will play it by ear. The thing this year is to not be impulsive and listen. Trying to find an easier way to stretch got me into a lot of trouble. There is no easy way.  I gotta walk through the fire! Lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> @shortdub78
> <-- This was you. Lol




This was also @shortdub78


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> This was also @shortdub78
> 
> View attachment 421381


It really was! I was so ashamed and she thought my look of shock was about something else!


----------



## 11228

Relaxing within the next 2 weeks. In preparation, I am going to henna, deep condition and heat straighten.

Tomorrow is henna day!


----------



## MzSwift

Did my prep yesterday. I clarified and then DC with protein and moisture together. Sat under the conditioning cap for 20 minutes, rinsed, air dried, detangled then parted my hair into quadrants. Twisted those babies up and pinned them. That's my style until next Monday when I base and pre-part for Tuesday's texlax.

So nervously excited. Last time I did a corrective was January 2015 and I believe my hair suffered from that because it got too bone straight. 

ETA pix:

View media item 129687
View media item 129685


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Did my prep yesterday. I clarified and then DC with protein and moisture together. Sat under the conditioning cap for 20 minutes, rinsed, air dried, detangled then parted my hair into quadrants. Twisted those babies up and pinned them. That's my style until next Monday when I base and pre-part for Tuesday's texlax.
> 
> So nervously excited. Last time I did a corrective was January 2015 and I believe my hair suffered from that because it got too bone straight.
> 
> ETA pix:
> 
> View media item 129687
> View media item 129685


You got this girl! You style looks neat and proper!


----------



## Evolving78

I’m gonna wash my hair tomorrow. I plan to do a practice run with this Cholesterol conditioner, or the Bambu and time myself. After that, I will wash and use my Oat Protein shampoo to clarify, my Almond  detangling shampoo and I will use my rinse out conditioner.


----------



## Evolving78

How are you ladies moisturizing your hair during stretches?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Man my edges won't let me be great 

I think it's time for me to go back under a wig. My head has some sore spots, so I'm gonna hold off on relaxing for probably a month.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> How are you ladies moisturizing your hair during stretches?


My stretches aren't long, but APB leave in, X21 for my cream, and random oils that I have around the house.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Man my edges won't let me be great
> 
> I think it's time for me to go back under a wig. My head has some sore spots, so I'm gonna hold off on relaxing for probably a month.


What’s going on with those sore spots?


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> You got this girl! You style looks neat and proper!



Thanks for the encouragment, sis!

During long stretches, I keep my hair in cornrows. I M&S daily.  I usually spray them with my spray bottle, rub whatever conditioner I'm using into those braids and then seal with an oil or oil mix. Then cover with a satin skull cap + wig or scarf. If I cowash or water rinse that day I count that as a M&S session as well. Every now and then I'll rub in some Infusium 23 for a dose of protein if my hair feels like it needs it.

Still trying to work out how I'm going to moisturize for the weeks right after my relaxer. I think eiher way a regi of weekly cleanse and DC will help with moisture retention. GL!


----------



## sunnieb

Got my shipment of WEN Winter White Citrus today - just in time for my weekly cowash. 

My hair is still weak, but making a slow comeback. I'm trying to be patient.


----------



## LushLox

I've been wearing my hair down since I relaxed, need to start putting it up now.


----------



## 11228

MzSwift said:


> ETA pix:
> 
> View media item 129687
> View media item 129685



I am definitely going to copy this style. Simple and elegant


----------



## Wenbev

six weeks post, just oiled my scalp lightly with a castor/sweet almond/EO oil mix and a little on may hands for the ends. i'm still wearing flat ironed hair so wrapped for bed with a scarf.   six more weeks to go before touch up. sticking with 12 weeks for now, anything more than that and I have shedding.  also need a hard protein treatment before the new growth becomes too much.


----------



## Evolving78

I took that box kit back. I have made the decision to let a professional handle it. I don’t wanna underprocess, and I don’t wanna overprocess. Now do I go to somebody that will take my money, no questions asked? Or do I go to somebody that is gonna lecture me to death and tell me things I’m not trying to hear? Lol I will probably go with the first choice! Lol. I’m not totally reformed yet!


----------



## Evolving78

I plan on getting some Qhemet Biologics products to help me with this stretch. I loved that line for my natural hair. The burdock root cream and coco detangling ghee was great for my fine hair. The heavy cream was good for sealing.


----------



## Evolving78

I didn’t use the DE almond shampoo for my second wash, I use Elucence and that tangled my hair... I didn’t lose much hair applying the deep conditioner, but I was so tired, I took the plastic cap off, put my scarf on and went to sleep.  So now I gotta rinse this out and use a rinse out conditioner. 

So I see I have to be mindful of what shampoo I use if I continue with this stretch.


----------



## sunnieb

I've gotten back into researching all things hair.

So many relaxed blogs and websites are gone! 

I'm thankful that Hairlicious still has her blog going.  I watched a few of her vids last night and she is still amazing and maintaining her MBL relaxed hair.

I even added Hot Six Oil to the mix last night to seal after moisturizing because of her.   I think I'll do the spray bottle like she does too.

Here's her blog.


----------



## sunnieb

Just ordered a hair length check shirt from Hairlicious. 

I'm going to commit to checking my length every month like I did in the "old" days.


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> I've gotten back into researching all things hair.
> 
> So many relaxed blogs and websites are gone!
> 
> I'm thankful that Hairlicious still has her blog going.  I watched a few of her vids last night and she is still amazing and maintaining her MBL relaxed hair.
> 
> I even added Hot Six Oil to the mix last night to seal after moisturizing because of her.   I think I'll do the spray bottle like she does too.
> 
> Here's her blog.


I went to her blog and videos too! Lol yeah it’s all about going back to basics. I have been watching Megz’s old videos too as well as her transitioning videos. I’m not transitioning, but just getting tips on stretching.


----------



## Evolving78

I don’t know about this stretching ya’ll! I’m battling enough as it is with my hair.


----------



## sunnieb

@shortdub78 thank God for YouTube!

I like posting links, but I'll try to post the full verbiage as well since you never knew when a relaxed site will disappear. 

I'm also making more hair notes in my planner like I used to.  That way I can see exactly what products/techniques I'm doing and not try to remember.


----------



## MzSwift

So Imma go ahead and texlax tomorrow. I was waiting until Tuesday because that would be the 6 week mark. But it makes tons more sense to do it on the weekend when DH can help with the baby while I focus on this chemical. So I'm getting ready to start my prep.

Hopefully I can knock it out in the morning. I need to flat iron for a starting pic for my challenges but I've been thinking about cowashing more frequently this week to get the perm smell out before the waterpark next weekend. Decisions decisions...


----------



## MzSwift

I also think I'm definitely going to do a big trim/cut since I'm restarting my HHJ in full force. I want these bone straight ends gone but I don't want to chop to SL because of my history -- I'm liable to go ahead and shave it all off with clippers if I start a cut that drastic. 

I'm inspired by this YTer. My hair has dfinitely suffered due to neglect just like her.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> I also think I'm definitely going to do a big trim/cut since I'm restarting my HHJ in full force. I want these bone straight ends gone but I don't want to chop to SL because of my history -- I'm liable to go ahead and shave it all off with clippers if I start a cut that drastic.
> 
> I'm inspired by this YTer. My hair has dfinitely suffered due to neglect just like her.


She is/was a member here. If i didn’t cut all of my hair off, then you should be good! Lol I’m bald headed and still holding on to these strings! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> So Imma go ahead and texlax tomorrow. I was waiting until Tuesday because that would be the 6 week mark. But it makes tons more sense to do it on the weekend when DH can help with the baby while I focus on this chemical. So I'm getting ready to start my prep.
> 
> Hopefully I can knock it out in the morning. I need to flat iron for a starting pic for my challenges but I've been thinking about cowashing more frequently this week to get the perm smell out before the waterpark next weekend. Decisions decisions...


I might go ahead and relax this weekend myself.


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> I’m bald headed and still holding on to these strings! Lol



Me too!  The hair left on my head is thick, so to the untrained eye it looks ok.  But, if I lift it up... 

Stopped by the health food store and got some oils to make different honey masks.


----------



## MzSwift

So I didnt wait. 

Just finished my mid step protein and 3 neutralizing washes. Sitting now wih this pH neutralizer / cuticle closer on my head. 

I think it went well but I won't know until after my moisturizing DC. I do feel like this "mild" relaxer was stronger than any relaxer I've done in the last 4 years.  Even though I based well, I think I still have a few scalp burns. I will need to find a way to incorporate ACV onto my scalp to help heal them.

OK, time to rinse! I may DC overnight but I stil haven't decided yet.


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> Me too!  The hair left on my head is thick, so to the untrained eye it looks ok.  But, if I lift it up...
> 
> Stopped by the health food store and got some oils to make different honey masks.
> 
> View attachment 421643


When are you gonna make a new batch?


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> So I didnt wait.
> 
> Just finished my mid step protein and 3 neutralizing washes. Sitting now wih this pH neutralizer / cuticle closer on my head.
> 
> I think it went well but I won't know until after my moisturizing DC. I do feel like this "mild" relaxer was stronger than any relaxer I've done in the last 4 years.  Even though I based well, I think I still have a few scalp burns. I will need to find a way to incorporate ACV onto my scalp to help heal them.
> 
> OK, time to rinse! I may DC overnight but I stil haven't decided yet.


What relaxer did you use? I’m going back to get my box! Lol I’m not no punk! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I've been wearing my hair down since I relaxed, need to start putting it up now.


Pics or a didn’t happen.. I have been patient! Lol


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> What relaxer did you use? I’m going back to get my box! Lol I’m not no punk! Lol




Gone get your box, girl! I used Vitale IDEAL becuase it's supposed to be mild.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Gone get your box, girl! I used Vitale IDEAL becuase it's supposed to be mild.


Yeah I’m gonna get it! Lol I’m tired of looking like a bald headed alley cat! I am going to get some Qhemet Biologics products today to help with M&S.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> Pics or a didn’t happen.. I have been patient! Lol



I haven't really taken any, well not any pics that are halfway decent. My hair has been looking a bit meh, I've still got a loooonnng way to go!


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I haven't really taken any, well not any pics that are halfway decent. My hair has been looking a bit meh, I've still got a loooonnng way to go!


Ok, i’ll Give you until June! Lol


----------



## LushLox




----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


>


That should be enough time! Your hair is nothing like mine, So yeah that timeframe is good! Lol


----------



## MzSwift

So I ended up DCing overnight. Woke up at 4 this morning, rinsed it out in the shower and detangled in quadrants. And put them in bantu knots to dry while I'm tending to the  baby.

Some thoughts:

-I won't know if I like this relaxer until I've used it a few more times
-There's definitely still texture in my hair even though I left it on longer than the directions call for.
-I'm going to try not basing as heavily next time
-I'm not sure whether or not I like the cuticle closer/pH stuff. I think it would be better to use mixed into another product. By itself, it made my hair feel like the cuticles were open. It was matted and the strands were sticking to each other.
-I think I'm going to go back to doing the protein after the wash. My hair feels great after I do the protein. Once I neutralize after that, my hair doesn't feel as soft. 
-Just like when I was natural, I can't detangle in the shower or while my hair is wet. I need to it to be about 50-80%  dry. My fine strands can't handle the manipulation while wet
- Me and the paddle brush are now homies!! It made my detangling process so much easier and faster!


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> So I ended up DCing overnight. Woke up at 4 this morning, rinsed it out in the shower and detangled in quadrants. And put them in bantu knots to dry while I'm tending to the  baby.
> 
> Some thoughts:
> 
> -I won't know if I like this relaxer until I've used it a few more times
> -There's definitely still texture in my hair even though I left it on longer than the directions call for.
> -I'm going to try not basing as heavily next time
> -I'm not sure whether or not I like the cuticle closer/pH stuff. I think it would be better to use mixed into another product. By itself, it made my hair feel like the cuticles were open. It was matted and the strands were sticking to each other.
> -I think I'm going to go back to doing the protein after the wash. My hair feels great after I do the protein. Once I neutralize after that, my hair doesn't feel as soft.
> -Just like when I was natural, I can't detangle in the shower or while my hair is wet. I need to it to be about 50-80%  dry. My fine strands can't handle the manipulation while wet
> - Me and the paddle brush are now homies!! It made my detangling process so much easier and faster!


You used lye right? 
I have three different lye relaxer tubs sitting here! Lol I got all sorts of neutralizers, etc.. but I know I will have a ton of texture left like I didn’t do anything to my hair! Lol

What cuticle sealer did you use?


----------



## Evolving78

I’m gonna get Mizani butter blends sensitive scalp and get their other products for my relaxer.


----------



## Sosoothing

@MzSwift 
Do you like the new texture from the corrective relaxer? Or do you think it's still under processed?

Whenever I'm unprocessed, my hair tangles so much and I lose a lot of it at the line of demarcation. Normally I do a corrective within 2 weeks. So far so good.


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> You used lye right?
> I have three different lye relaxer tubs sitting here! Lol I got all sorts of neutralizers, etc.. but I know I will have a ton of texture left like I didn’t do anything to my hair! Lol
> 
> What cuticle sealer did you use?



I have the Joico one: 







I bought it bc Vitale perm has a conditioner that goes with their process to use right before neutralizing. It's supposed to lower the pH and close the cuticles after the chemical process.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> @MzSwift
> Do you like the new texture from the corrective relaxer? Or do you think it's still under processed?
> 
> Whenever I'm unprocessed, my hair tangles so much and I lose a lot of it at the line of demarcation. Normally I do a corrective within 2 weeks. So far so good.



Yes, I actually do. I like to leave texture because my hair is fine and  the texture makes it look fuller.


----------



## MzSwift

So here are my results:

View media item 129693
Compared to this:

View media item 129645
And I also went thru with the cut. 

View media item 129691
Starting this year off around BSB. Let's do it!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> I have the Joico one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it bc Vitale perm has a conditioner that goes with their process to use right before neutralizing. It's supposed to lower the pH and close the cuticles after the chemical process.


Are you talking about the foundation preconditioner?


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Are you talking about the foundation preconditioner?



Uh, I think it's called positive something. I'm supposed to use it after rinsing out the relaxer but I went wih the Joico instead thinking it would serve the same purpose.


----------



## Evolving78

@MzSwift 
Hey Now! It came out good and that cut makes your hair look so thick!


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> @MzSwift
> Hey Now! It came out good and that cut makes your hair look so thick!



Thanks so much, sis! 
I was hesitant to cut because I like natural looking ends but I admit that I was feeling better after the cut.

Let's meet our goals this year!!


----------



## Evolving78

Goals yes!
I got most of my relaxer supplies, but I grabbed two bases on accident, instead of the normalizing shampoo, so I gotta exchange that. So whenever I go back to the store, I will relax, or plan to relax.


----------



## tyrablu

Hola ladies. 

I need some product recs. It’s been awhile since I’ve had to do my own hair and I am looking for a good deep conditioner (moisture), one that I can just pick up at a local store. Relaxed fine 4b hair. 

My hair doesn’t like oils too much, so I’m tryong to stay away from some of the products geared toward naturals that are heavy on oils. 

TIA


----------



## sunnieb

@tyrablu try Nexxus Humectress.   I love it and it's at CVS.


----------



## Evolving78

i relaxed my hair ya’ll! Lol 
I’m still working on the styling part. Had to sit down and take a break off of my feet for a spell. 
It went pretty good. I used Mizani sensitive scalp no lye. I like this, so I will use it again. I grab a few Mizani products (supreme oil, shampoo, and mask)  butter blends (whipped moisture cream), and the detangle spray.  I will grab a few more. I got some DE products too (hydrience products). I will see if I can get my kids to take a pic for me later.


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> i relaxed my hair ya’ll! Lol
> I’m still working on the styling part. Had to sit down and take a break off of my feet for a spell.
> It went pretty good. I used Mizani sensitive scalp no lye. I like this, so I will use it again. I grab a few Mizani products (supreme oil, shampoo, and mask)  butter blends (whipped moisture cream), and the detangle spray.  I will grab a few more. I got some DE products too (hydrience products). I will see if I can get my kids to take a pic for me later.



Whohoo!! 
I'm happy to hear you did it! I was worried you would post about a bad salon experience. Sounds like things went well for you. Hope the babies can take a good pic.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Whohoo!!
> I'm happy to hear you did it! I was worried you would post about a bad salon experience. Sounds like things went well for you. Hope the babies can take a good pic.


Thank you
I got my confidence back! Lol
Getting them to take my picture is the worst! Lol it seems I’m always interrupting something! Lol


----------



## sunnieb

@shortdub78 

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## LushLox

Is here for the pitchas!


----------



## Evolving78

I’m flat ironing now. I had to sit down again! Lol


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> I’m flat ironing now. I had to sit down again! Lol


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


>


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Waiting on @shortdub78 to post pictures like:


----------



## Evolving78

I’m sorry ladies! I deserve it... as much as I hound everyone in here! Lol I’m almost done.  I stopped to clean up the kitchen! Lol I felt bad allowing these kids to pile up dishes in the sink, and I’m in the bathroom playing beauty shop! Lol 

I got one section left! You would think since I’m bald headed it wouldn’t take so long! Lol 
Ok let me get back to it!


----------



## Evolving78

Ok ladies! 
My child was acting like a jerk, so this is all I could get of the back...smh we will try again another day..
Here are a couple of front pics too.


----------



## Evolving78

Here is a pic of what my new growth was looking like.


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> Here is a pic of what my new growth was looking like.



Yay!! That looks good!! You are so not bald headed! SMH.

OK, so your new growth was looking like mine. Lol.  Looks like your perm took well. I hope you continue to like it as you get into your stretch. For how long do you plan to stretch? I think I'm gonna relax again between 12-16 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Yay!! That looks good!! You are so not bald headed! SMH.
> 
> OK, so your new growth was looking like mine. Lol.  Looks like your perm took well. I hope you continue to like it as you get into your stretch. For how long do you plan to stretch? I think I'm gonna relax again between 12-16 weeks.


Thank you! 10-12 weeks! I really like this Mizani butter blends cream with the 25 in 1 leave-in spray and the supreme oil. I think that will help with my dryness.


----------



## Evolving78

I’m gonna do a reconstructor treatment during my next wash day.


----------



## Royalq

My new growth is coming in thick. Im shocked by how fast my hair is growing. I always thought I was a slow grower but I guess not. I permed early December and my new growth wasted no time coming back in. Im just protecting my ends so that i can retain what im growing.


----------



## LushLox

@shortdub78 your hair looks fab! Are you happy with the result?


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> @shortdub78 your hair looks fab! Are you happy with the result?


Thank you! I am happy with the results. I can wear my hair out/Down, but I’m still dealing with growing my hair back from my hair loss. After I did all of that flat ironing, I put my hair in a bun. I think I will feel better about my hair overall by the fall.


----------



## sunnieb

@shortdub78 girl, your hair looks perfect!  Look at those ends! 

Great job!!!!


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> @shortdub78 girl, your hair looks perfect!  Look at those ends!
> 
> Great job!!!!


Thank you love! You ladies are so encouraging!


----------



## sunnieb

Anybody in here using shea butter mixes?

How? That thread has me wanting to try it.


----------



## Sosoothing

sunnieb said:


> Anybody in here using shea butter mixes?
> 
> How? That thread has me wanting to try it.



I had some shea butter I purchased a while back. Almost a year ago. After the shea butter thread I melted it over steam, added some coconut oil and olive oil, cooled it, then hand wisked it. I use it to seal after applying my curl activator. I have also used it on my skin. While I do like it, I don't like it any more than I liked sealing with coconut oil, which is what I used to do.


----------



## Loving

sunnieb said:


> Anybody in here using shea butter mixes?
> 
> How? That thread has me wanting to try it.


I began using it after seeing the rave reviews on that thread. I like it so far, it makes my hair very shiny. As with any hair product, I will have to use it consistently before being able to give a true review as to whether or not it helps with retention.


----------



## Evolving78

Shea butter is too heavy for me, so I don’t lurk much in there.

Ok I bought some Shea butter mixed stuff today for my family’s skin. I tried a little on my ends. It melted in my hands right away and it didn’t feel heavy.  Felt nice on my ends too.. I just might test this thing out.  But how are you relaxed ladies using this?  Just on the ends? Seal the entire head?  How would this work with air drying?


----------



## Evolving78

I took back that extra scalp base and got Soft and Beautiful conditioner/mask. It has a lot of nice ingredients in it. I also got DE Restore Vitamin treatment, and some more Wild Growth Oil.


----------



## sunnieb

I've been using jojoba oil to seal nightly and my hair is responding well.   Very light and non-greasy.  I wear my hair down and it still moves.  I'll keep using it. 

@shortdub78 That's what I'm afraid of with the shea butter. However, my plan is to use it every Friday and Saturday night, not daily.  I don't really care about style on the weekends.  I clarify every Sunday so my hair won't be weighed down for the work week.


----------



## Evolving78

Yeah I’m not gonna mess with the Shea. My ends will end up crispy from all of the buildup! I will just stick with it on my skin. I may try it for my DD though. 
I’m sticking with Mizani and Design Essentials products for now on. I got a ton of stuff that’s good, but just couldn’t get my hair in order.


----------



## LushLox

I wouldn't even bother with shea, it is far to dense and heavy for me, I'd look like an oil slick. I guess it would be fine if I was bunning but even then I could only use it at the very ends.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I wouldn't even bother with shea, it is far to dense and heavy for me, I'd look like an oil slick. I guess it would be fine if I was bunning but even then I could only use it at the very ends.


Yeah my hair is too fine for it as well.


----------



## SugarSweetCoco**

@shortdub78 Look at that shine and those perfect ends !! You and your hair are so pretty!


----------



## Evolving78

SugarSweetCoco** said:


> @shortdub78 Look at that shine and those perfect ends !! You and your hair are so pretty!


Awe! Thank you so much! This is encouraging!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Pfft, talmbout she bald-headed. @shortdub78 needs to stop playing. Lie again h.e.f.f.a 

I didn’t know that was a no no word


----------



## Wenbev

shortdub78 said:


> View attachment 421847 View attachment 421849 View attachment 421851 Ok ladies!
> My child was acting like a jerk, so this is all I could get of the back...smh we will try again another day..
> Here are a couple of front pics too.


girrrrllll, you had me thinking you were dang near bald up in here! your hair looks great! and your skin is is beaut!!


----------



## Wenbev

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Pfft, talmbout she bald-headed. @shortdub78 needs to stop playing. Lie again h.e.f.f.a
> 
> I didn’t know that was a no no word


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Pfft, talmbout she bald-headed. @shortdub78 needs to stop playing. Lie again h.e.f.f.a
> 
> I didn’t know that was a no no word


   
I just type cow now, but I like your way better! 
I’m telling you I ain’t got no hair!


----------



## Evolving78

Wenbev said:


> girrrrllll, you had me thinking you were dang near bald up in here! your hair looks great! and your skin is is beaut!!


Lol my hair looks like granny’s when she takes her wig off. Granny don’t wear no wig cap, and she doesn’t know nothing about moisturizing, still washing her hair with Prell 2n1! Lol


----------



## Wenbev

shortdub78 said:


> Lol my hair looks like granny’s when she takes her wig off. Granny don’t wear no wig cap, and she doesn’t know nothing about moisturizing, still washing her hair with Prell 2n1! Lol


lololol you have me dying with prell.  you know they still sell that stuff?? lol  
and it dont look dry to me  just saying


----------



## Evolving78

Wenbev said:


> lololol you have me dying with prell.  you know they still sell that stuff?? lol
> and it dont look dry to me  just saying


I have a bunch of spots of hair loss. My hair is dense, especially when the new growth kicks in, so it is hard to see, and I can do a little comb over In the back to help hide the spots in the crown, my hair is so thin compared to how it normally is.


----------



## lalla

I just did my aphogee 2 step treatment. I am now sitting under the steamer.


----------



## lalla

I’ve just had a roller set. My hair is under processed, probably because of the olaplex I added to the relaxer.
Apart from that, it’s healthy, thick and very shiny. After trimming 1 cm, the ends are quite healthy.
I have no exact idea how long my hair is, but I’d say one to two cms away from WL. 
My new routine has given great results so far.


----------



## Evolving78

@lalla 
Look at all of that hair!


----------



## Evolving78

I was gonna share my bald headed pics, but I will pass...lol


----------



## LushLox

lalla said:


> I’ve just had a roller set. My hair is under processed, probably because of the olaplex I added to the relaxer.
> Apart from that, it’s healthy, thick and very shiny. After trimming 1 cm, the ends are quite healthy.
> I have no exact idea how long my hair is, but I’d say one to two cms away from WL.
> My new routine has given great results so far.



Beautiful thick hair!


----------



## Wenbev

lalla said:


> I’ve just had a roller set. My hair is under processed, probably because of the olaplex I added to the relaxer.
> Apart from that, it’s healthy, thick and very shiny. After trimming 1 cm, the ends are quite healthy.
> I have no exact idea how long my hair is, but I’d say one to two cms away from WL.
> My new routine has given great results so far.


what number olaplex are you mixing with your relaxer?


----------



## lalla

Wenbev said:


> what number olaplex are you mixing with your relaxer?


I used the number one. I mixed in 15ml of olaplex which is way more than recommended (they say between 3.75 and 7.5 ml). Next time I will just mix the olaplex into the positive link /5 in 1 mixture I apply after the relaxer.


----------



## Wenbev

how did you get the no. 1? cosmo licence?  i've wanted to purchase that one since I self relax but for now I get no. 2 mixed in my color  and as a treatment from time to time.  I  havent bothered with no. 3 since thats the only one available to the public
olaplex also suggests adding no. 1 to the neutralizer instead of adding to relaxer to still achieve the level of texture the user is going for


----------



## Wenbev

from the olaplex site for anyone intrested


----------



## quirkydimples

I think I've been being too rough on my ends now that I can bun. I've been pulling it back with an ouchless hair band and then wrapping my sad little ponytail around itself and securing it with another ouchless band to get the ballerina/donut bun look. My ends where they're being held by the hair band feel rough. Before I could bun, my hair was down everyday, which I'm beginning to think is better for my hair.

I'm going to do a protein followed by a moisturizing deep condition this weekend and begin using my Good Hair Day pin (singular because I only have one left). My hair isn't long enough for my spin pins yet, but they're in my drawer waiting. I also just ordered some more Good Hair Day pins and some satin scrunchies on Amazon.


----------



## Evolving78

My hair is dry. I will wash tonight. I planned on washing Monday, but I used an oil that I really should be using for my nails or feet. My hair feels crispy.  I did a protein treatment. I now know that if I do a protein treatment, that I don’t need to put any on my roots. Just the ends.


----------



## Evolving78

I know that I’m in some growth challenges, but I think once my hair hits BSB, I will keep it at that length while I transition. Maybe APL?


----------



## lalla

Wenbev said:


> how did you get the no. 1? cosmo licence?  i've wanted to purchase that one since I self relax but for now I get no. 2 mixed in my color  and as a treatment from time to time.  I  havent bothered with no. 3 since thats the only one available to the public
> olaplex also suggests adding no. 1 to the neutralizer instead of adding to relaxer to still achieve the level of texture the user is going for


You don’t need a license to buy it in France. 
Using it in the relaxer wasn’t the best idea.


----------



## Wenbev

@lalla
really!? thats awesome! the only olaplex you can buy in the US is no. 3 without a license
I'm taking a long weekend trip to London and going to take the train into Paris for a day in a couple of weeks. Can you recommend a couple of shops that carry olaplex? do you know if is it the same in the UK?


----------



## Royalq

Scurl actually works! I used it on my natural hair but it didnt work (my natural hair hated everything anyways). But last week I traded in my NTM for some Scurl and wow! I sprayed it after I washed my hair and my hair was stayed soaked for 24hrs. My hair normally only stays wet like that after it's deeply moisturized. I've been using it every other night and sealing with a small amount of oil. My new growth is softer too. This is a keeper so long as they don't change the formula.


----------



## LushLox

Royalq said:


> Scurl actually works! I used it on my natural hair but it didnt work (my natural hair hated everything anyways). But last week I traded in my NTM for some Scurl and wow! I sprayed it after I washed my hair and my hair was stayed soaked for 24hrs. My hair normally only stays wet like that after it's deeply moisturized. I've been using it every other night and sealing with a small amount of oil. My new growth is softer too. This is a keeper so long as they don't change the formula.



Interesting. The s curl I remember had such an over-powering smell and I couldn't take it. Does it still smell strong?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Royalq said:


> Scurl actually works! I used it on my natural hair but it didnt work (my natural hair hated everything anyways). But last week I traded in my NTM for some Scurl and wow! I sprayed it after I washed my hair and my hair was stayed soaked for 24hrs. My hair normally only stays wet like that after it's deeply moisturized. I've been using it every other night and sealing with a small amount of oil. My new growth is softer too. *This is a keeper so long as they don't change the formula*.


Shh, don’t say that too loud. You know they be watching


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Shh, don’t say that too loud. You know they be watching


I need to hoard something that’s working for me, because I see it going away for some odd reason. They always discontinue the good stuff.


----------



## lalla

Wenbev said:


> @lalla
> really!? thats awesome! the only olaplex you can buy in the US is no. 3 without a license
> I'm taking a long weekend trip to London and going to take the train into Paris for a day in a couple of weeks. Can you recommend a couple of shops that carry olaplex? do you know if is it the same in the UK?


I bought mine on https://www.bleulibellule.com/olaplex.html

They also have a shop in Paris, rue Rambuteau.


----------



## Royalq

LushLox said:


> Interesting. The s curl I remember had such an over-powering smell and I couldn't take it. Does it still smell strong?


The scent has changed. It used to have a regular conditioner kind of smell. Now it has a perfume scent but it doesnt last


----------



## Royalq

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Shh, don’t say that too loud. You know they be watching


your so right. Everything I like either gets discontinued or reformulated.


----------



## Evolving78

Ladies could this be a fluke? I washed and conditioned my hair today. I sprayed some Scurl on my roots.. my hair doesn’t feel bone dry! I was generous with the spray too. I applied my WGO to my scalp, and my DE hydrience serum to my ends and hair shaft. My hair feels really nice right now. I hope I can get similar results tomorrow. 
I wanna try the DE STS (it’s a silkening/strengthening system) basically it is texture smoothing treatment.  I was reading through a thread, and Britt stated it will leave a coating on your hair. Well the last time I used a TST it caused a serious setback and irritated my scalp. I have bald patches. I won’t totally blame the product, but it coated my hair and left it hard and brittle, like I applied a hardening glue.. 

 so it will be really nice if I can find a product that will truly moisturize my hair. 

I’m going to drink water like crazy and take my vitamins. Oh my saving grace product is DE Restore Vitamin Treatment!


----------



## Wenbev

shortdub78 said:


> Ladies could this be a fluke? I washed and conditioned my hair today. I sprayed some Scurl on my roots.. my hair doesn’t feel bone dry! I was generous with the spray too. I applied my WGO to my scalp, and my DE hydrience serum to my ends and hair shaft. My hair feels really nice right now. I hope I can get similar results tomorrow.
> I wanna try the DE STS (it’s a silkening/strengthening system) basically it is texture smoothing treatment.  I was reading through a thread, and Britt stated it will leave a coating on your hair. Well the last time I used a TST it caused a serious setback and irritated my scalp. I have bald patches. I won’t totally blame the product, but it coated my hair and left it hard and brittle, like I applied a hardening glue..
> 
> so it will be really nice if I can find a product that will truly moisturize my hair.
> 
> I’m going to drink water like crazy and take my vitamins. Oh my saving grace product is DE Restore Vitamin Treatment!


if you like to juice, id say do one bunch on clery and one apple.  works wonders.


----------



## Evolving78

Wenbev said:


> if you like to juice, id say do one bunch on clery and one apple.  works wonders.


I was drinking beet celery carrot and apple


----------



## Wenbev

celery on its own is a powerhouse.  with lots of naturally occurring silica too.


----------



## Evolving78

Wenbev said:


> celery on its own is a powerhouse.  with lots of naturally occurring silica too.


Can I just eat it? I like to snack on celery and cucumbers, or is juicing it better? I get lazy when it comes to juicing.


----------



## Wenbev

shortdub78 said:


> Can I just eat it? I like to snack on celery and cucumbers, or is juicing it better? I get lazy when it comes to juicing.


you could, but thats alot to eat everyday and i feel the magic really happens when you juice  literally one entire bunch of celery amd an apple juiced gets you about 16oz of  juice. and you should drink on empty stomach and wait 20 min or so before eating after


----------



## Evolving78

The whole middle section of my hair in the crown on Down is texlaxed... the rest is bone straight... I feel like cutting all of my hair off, or cutting it to SL today.  Just how I’m feeling today... I’m gonna push through.. I don’t understand how people go through this.. lol ok I’m just venting... having a bad hair day. 
I washed my hair yesterday and didn’t have a bad wash day. I didn’t care for the detangling.  I trimmed my hair a bit. I believe my hair grew, and I was probably cutting growth. My ends weren’t blunt. I like blunt ends. 
There is really no product that can save me.  I just have to be patient. I’m not gonna focus too much on my hair at this point. I’m gonna focus on my mannequin and learning how to do different protective styles.


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> The whole middle section of my hair in the crown on Down is texlaxed... the rest is bone straight... I feel like cutting all of my hair off, or cutting it to SL today.  Just how I’m feeling today... I’m gonna push through.. I don’t understand how people go through this.. lol ok I’m just venting... having a bad hair day.
> I washed my hair yesterday and didn’t have a bad wash day. I didn’t care for the detangling.  I trimmed my hair a bit. I believe my hair grew, and I was probably cutting growth. My ends weren’t blunt. I like blunt ends.
> There is really no product that can save me.  I just have to be patient. I’m not gonna focus too much on my hair at this point. I’m gonna focus on my mannequin and learning how to do different protective styles.



Aww 

Can you put in a PS?  Maybe some extensions so that you don't have to see your hair for a while?


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Aww
> 
> Can you put in a PS?  Maybe some extensions so that you don't have to see your hair for a while?


My hair can’t handle that right now.. I just put it in a bun and walk away.. just trying to resist the urge to cut it all off. I would have to anyway to match all of these bald spots.. it would be stupid To cut it short and still have visible bald spots. The top is dry and the bottom is damp
And here is a spot around my nape.


----------



## Alma Petra

shortdub78 said:


> My hair can’t handle that right now.. I just put it in a bun and walk away.. just trying to resist the urge to cut it all off. I would have to anyway to match all of these bald spots.. it would be stupid To cut it short and still have visible bald spots. The top is dry and the bottom is damp
> And here is a spot around my nape.


Hmmm your spots look like my parts, seriously. I don't see anything aesthetically repelling or remotely shocking in them. In fact I bet that no one can notice them under any circumstances, unless you point them out.
As long as they are filling in and you can comb a few strands over them, you should be okay. 

And btw, long hair can hide spots, short hair can't, specially if it's natural because it shrinks up and leaves the adjacent areas exposed.


----------



## Evolving78

Alma Petra said:


> Hmmm your spots look like my parts, seriously. I don't see anything aesthetically repelling or remotely shocking in them. In fact I bet that no one can notice them under any circumstances, unless you point them out.
> As long as they are filling in and you can comb a few strands over them, you should be okay.
> 
> And btw, long hair can hide spots, short hair can't, specially if it's natural because it shrinks up and leaves the adjacent areas exposed.


You make me feel better. Thank you xoxo


----------



## Alma Petra

shortdub78 said:


> You make me feel better. Thank you xoxo


It's true. And you deserve to feel good :*


----------



## Sosoothing

@shortdub78 I agree with @Alma Petra 
If you do have bald spots, then you should certainly address them. But your pictures don't look bad at all. I see no need to cut unless you just want to. The bald spots aren't conspicuous at all from the pictures you posted.


----------



## MzSwift

ITA with the ladies @shortdub78 . I’m looking for spots and I don’t see anything, sis.  

If you’re still feeling bad about it, are you opposed to rocking wigs? It’s a good way to baby your hair while protecting it. That’s my 2018 plan. And you know how we love those short pixie cuts, you can rock pixie wigs.


----------



## Evolving78

Hey ladies!
I do have a go to pixie wig and a bunch of nice head wraps that I do wear when I need to go somewhere important. I have a slap cap too. 
I’m gonna work on my braiding skills, so my cornrows can last and look a little better to my liking. I don’t trust, or feel confident with anyone in my hair right now. I’m gonna hold on! Thank you for providing me some comfort. The spots have been filling in since Oct, But I was really starting to notice the thinness of my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

I’m gonna attempt to braid my hair today. Just some Kendrick Lamar, fresh off the block, 6am Feds knockin Down the door cornrows..


----------



## MzSwift

I just paid for a year of Fotki. I thought maybe there would be some ladies on there but that place is a ghost town! And the old pix I see are primarily natural ladies. To make matters worse, the reason I paid was to access my old hair journal notes and those are gone!! 

So I guess I have to search here and BHM to find out what the heck I was doing for that year that my hair grew from SL to darn near MBL! I’m sure I was a part of some challenges or something...

ETA: Now that I think about it, that was when I started taking MSM. I had a new stressful job and was not as consistent as I could’ve been so it had to be the MSM.  That’s also when I put on the most weight. Darn vitamins do that! So now I have to decide between long, beautiful hair or love handles and back rolls.


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> *So now I have to decide between long, beautiful hair or love handles and back rolls*.


LOLOL! Girl I'll take the hair and just cut back on calories


----------



## sunnieb

Lol! @MzSwift I'm still there and I'm posting 2018 pics. 

That's one of the reasons I keep renewing.  I don't make time to download all my old pics and descriptions. 

But yep, it's a ghost town!


----------



## Evolving78

I did not braid my hair.. but I plan on heat styling soon.  My kinky roots are strangling my straight hairs... we need some balance!


----------



## lalla

I am still using shea butter several times a week. For those who live in colder climates, try it all over your body before going to bed.


----------



## sunnieb

I'm so glad I've started keeping a hair journal again.

It really keeps me straight with what I'm doing with my hair.  I'm dc'ing with Nexxus Emergencee right now.  I initially thought it was a Humectress week, but nope, Emergencee time according to my notes.

I also keep track of the different oils I used to seal with each week.  I want my hair to get the benefits of all my oils.  I decided to rotate the oils weekly.  This week is coconut oil.  Next week will be jojoba.  So much easier not having to rely on my memory!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think I relaxed my hair too straight. I’m still battling with damage from my rushed thanksgiving relaxer. I is tired boss.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

But I’m in the midst of braiding my hair straight to the back and making a quick weave wig so I can get this pixie cut out my system lol. I’m using a weaving net and a shower cap, but first I gotta finish braiding my hair ugh lol. Idk why my scalp goes crazy when I have a lot of new growth. Like it has to be braided down or something. I think it’s because it feels like it’s suffocating.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I did not braid my hair.. but I plan on heat styling soon.  My kinky roots are strangling my straight hairs... we need some balance!


I think my hair does that too. Either I HAVE to relax, straighten, or braids cause my hair (and scalp) ain’t having it lol.


----------



## Wenbev

9 weeks post.  learned this week that flexirod sets make my new growth angry,dry and unhappy. no matter how much oiling or moisturizing I did.   washed tonight with a focus on adding moisture.  washed with the blue bottle joico, 1 min with roux porosity control for my highlights, aphogee 2 min reconstructor, ssi avocado whilst showering.  added phytocane scalp treatment, aphogee keratin and tressemee heat tamer.  between blowdrying and flat ironing, lightly added biosilk.  new growth has been slapped into submission and hair is smooth and soft.  Planning to touchup in 3-4 weeks


----------



## Evolving78

Wenbev said:


> 9 weeks post.  learned this week that flexirod sets make my new growth angry,dry and unhappy. no matter how much oiling or moisturizing I did.   washed tonight with a focus on adding moisture.  washed with the blue bottle joico, 1 min with roux porosity control for my highlights, aphogee 2 min reconstructor, ssi avocado whilst showering.  added phytocane scalp treatment, aphogee keratin and tressemee heat tamer.  between blowdrying and flat ironing, lightly added biosilk.  new growth has been slapped into submission and hair is smooth and soft.  Planning to touchup in 3-4 weeks


What are you using to set your rod with? Keracare wrap foam lotion kept my hair soft. Any other foam had my hair dry and crunchy. I would love to do Flexi rods again.  Maybe by the summer/fall..

I washed my hair with Naked by essations, used soft and beautiful mask ( i like that as a prepoo better) rinsed out with DE almond butter.  Used my leave-ins and I blow dried two sections of my hair..lol I need to blow dry the other two. I put a plastic cap on the other side, so it wouldn’t dry out. I will probably spray some Green Tea spray on those sections. I will flat iron and curl this morning.


----------



## Evolving78

I finished my hair earlier today it was dry!!! Plus I don’t know how I’m gonna get this short hair to lay down and blend! Like it needs to be molded down...  I will do a hydration treatment and will use a clear rinse to seal my cuticles on my next wash day.

Scratch the clear rinse.  It has protein in it and I need a serious break from it..


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> I finished my hair earlier today it was dry!!! Plus I don’t know how I’m gonna get this short hair to lay down and blend! Like it needs to be molded down...  I will do a hydration treatment and will use a clear rinse to seal my cuticles on my next wash day.
> 
> Scratch the clear rinse.  It has protein in it and I need a serious break from it..



Keep on babying that hair, girl!


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Keep on babying that hair, girl!


I’m trying to hold on!


----------



## MzSwift

We had our waterpark trip this past weekend. Things were ok until I came down with Vertigo the last day. Baby cried most of the night that night and most of the 1.5 hr ride home. I went to urgent care and got a formal diagnosis. I feel so much better today. Now I can finally wash and DC my hair and put it up into some sort of style that I can throw a wig over or wear out. I think the protein tx I did before we left is the reason my hair is not in shambles right now.

I think I’m over cornrows right now so I’ve been thinking of banding instead. Funny thing is the style I was thinking of doing, I see Alicia Keys rocked something similar to the Grammys. I’ll post pix of mine if I find the time to do it.


----------



## sunnieb

Scratch the coconut oil for nightly sealing.   My hair is stringy as heck!  I'm so used to being heavy handed because when my hair is healthy, it can take it. 

These lil strings I'm working with can't handle all of that.   I'll keep using coconut oil in my honey masks though. 

About to go cowash and air dry to get some fluff back.


----------



## Evolving78

@MzSwift 
Girl!!! I’m glad you are ok! Good grief!


----------



## sunnieb

Weeeellllll, I may not be giving up on my coconut oil just yet.

I was reading through my Fotki last night and I'm so glad I'm verbose! 

I need to go back to how I used  to air dry by not letting my hair dry all the way.  This ensures maximum fluff when I take down my braids the next morning.  Also, I used to cowash at least 3 times a week!   I don't remember doing alladat!  But the proof is in how my hair was back then.

I'll be adding another cowash day starting this week.  It sounds like overkill to me, but I did it and I'll do it again.


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> Weeeellllll, I may not be giving up on my coconut oil just yet.
> 
> I was reading through my Fotki last night and I'm so glad I'm verbose!
> 
> I need to go back to how I air dry by not letting my hair dry all the way.   Also, I used to cowash at least times a week!   I don't remember doing alladat!  But the proof is in how my hair was back then.
> 
> I'll be adding another cowash day starting this week.  It sounds like overkill to me, but I did it and I'll do it again.


Glad you are finding your rhythm again! I’m all over the place!  My thing back in the day was roller setting, but I can’t roller set my jacked up section!


----------



## sunnieb

@lalla your hair is #hairgoals! Lordy!


----------



## Evolving78

I’m going to do a tea rinse.


----------



## lalla

sunnieb said:


> @lalla your hair is #hairgoals! Lordy!


Thank you!


----------



## Evolving78

I washed my hair because my scalp was itchy! 
I shampooed with DE lavender 
Black tea rinse while I showered
Dc’ed with Mizani Hydrafuse
Rinse, then applied DE Restore treatment
Will air dry with DE HCO and Hydrience products, then bun. 

I like Butter Blends, but again that line is strictly for texlaxing...


----------



## simplyconfident

I’ve been struggling with so much breakage!
I’m going to go back to my old school reggie and start back keeping a hair journal. 

Tonight I did an Aphogee 2 step protein DC and my hair already feels better. Going to follow up with my Pureology DC in the morning with heat.


----------



## Wenbev

shortdub78 said:


> What are you using to set your rod with? Keracare wrap foam lotion kept my hair soft. Any other foam had my hair dry and crunchy. I would love to do Flexi rods again.  Maybe by the summer/fall..
> 
> I washed my hair with Naked by essations, used soft and beautiful mask ( i like that as a prepoo better) rinsed out with DE almond butter.  Used my leave-ins and I blow dried two sections of my hair..lol I need to blow dry the other two. I put a plastic cap on the other side, so it wouldn’t dry out. I will probably spray some Green Tea spray on those sections. I will flat iron and curl this morning.


I did it on flat ironed hair.  and just used a little ors hair lotion


----------



## LushLox

I washed and DC’d yesterday as I was too tired to do it at the weekend. I used the Philip Kingsley scalp exfoliator and my scalp feels amazing, I must do it more often. I used HTN Follicle Mist afterwards.

I joined the heat free challenge, just forget it I failed that already.  I need some kind of heat just not too often.


----------



## MzSwift

I’m going to go ahead and post this here too.

I’ve been so tempted to shave my hair again. I was going to grow it out natural and play with some color lightening it up. But I’ve decided against it. I still haven’t reached my texlaxed hair goals so I need to keep pushing.
There is not a lot of texlaxed inspiration around here anymore and I think that hurts when one of us is feeling a bit discouraged. So I went searching an found an old member named Isis whose hair is my goal. I want the length and texture.

Now I just have to figure out how to keep my LO from pulling my hair out...

Here are pix of her beautiful texlaxed hair!!


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> I’m going to go ahead and post this here too.
> 
> I’ve been so tempted to shave my hair again. I was going to grow it out natural and play with some color lightening it up. But I’ve decided against it. I still haven’t reached my texlaxed hair goals so I need to keep pushing.
> There is not a lot of texlaxed inspiration around here anymore and I think that hurts when one of us is feeling a bit discouraged. So I went searching an found an old member named Isis whose hair is my goal. I want the length and texture.
> 
> Now I just have to figure out how to keep my LO from pulling my hair out...
> 
> Here are pix of her beautiful texlaxed hair!!


I remember her! 
I think she started the carrot juice challenge years ago. 
And I’m texlaxed whether I want to admit it, or not..smh.. lol 
So I’m still here with you, I’m just bald headed right now! 
You wear claw clips? That might help with the Little One.


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> I remember her!
> I think she started the carrot juice challenge years ago.
> And I’m texlaxed whether I want to admit it, or not..smh.. lol
> So I’m still here with you, I’m just bald headed right now!
> You wear claw clips? That might help with the Little One.



Girl, this little munchkin finds a way to pull my hair when it’s in cornrows!! I even have done buns, high, topknot and low. He reaches behind me and grabs my kitchen like it’s a new toy! So now, I just keep it under a scarf. That’s why I think I’m just gonna end up wigging it again for the next couple of years. SMH.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Girl, this little munchkin finds a way to pull my hair when it’s in cornrows!! I even have done buns, high, topknot and low. He reaches behind me and grabs my kitchen like it’s a new toy! So now, I just keep it under a scarf. That’s why I think I’m just gonna end up wigging it again for the next couple of years. SMH.


Lol How old is he now?


----------



## simplyconfident

Opinions needed:

I’m restarting a LONG hair care journey AGAIN (after BC APL hair twice). I’m debating between being strictly a DIYer (relaxers and all) versus going to the salon for relaxers only. In the past I’ve done it both ways. When my hair is longer it made more sense to me due to it being more difficult to relax thick long hair. However, I’m currently NL with healthy ends BUT with breakage at my crown. My crown area makes me nervous to DIY my relaxers. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> Lol How old is he now?



He’ll be a year old in a couple of weeks. He’s getting old enough where I can start teaching him not to pull but this poor baby got double willfulness from mommy and daddy. Lol


----------



## Evolving78

simplyconfident said:


> Opinions needed:
> 
> I’m restarting a LONG hair care journey AGAIN (after BC APL hair twice). I’m debating between being strictly a DIYer (relaxers and all) versus going to the salon for relaxers only. In the past I’ve done it both ways. When my hair is longer it made more sense to me due to it being more difficult to relax thick long hair. However, I’m currently NL with healthy ends BUT with breakage at my crown. My crown area makes me nervous to DIY my relaxers.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


I would go to a stylist. But if you really wanna do it at home, I would do the half and half method.


----------



## MzSwift

simplyconfident said:


> Opinions needed:
> 
> I’m restarting a LONG hair care journey AGAIN (after BC APL hair twice). I’m debating between being strictly a DIYer (relaxers and all) versus going to the salon for relaxers only. In the past I’ve done it both ways. When my hair is longer it made more sense to me due to it being more difficult to relax thick long hair. However, I’m currently NL with healthy ends BUT with breakage at my crown. My crown area makes me nervous to DIY my relaxers.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



I think you should DIY first and if you feel it’s not working out, you can go to a salon. 

I’m totally biased bc I feel like no one is going to baby your hair like you will. And you’ll only be relaxing the new growth so techniques like pre-parting your hair will make the process so much easier and faster. 

Whatever you decide, we’re here to help bounce around ideas!


----------



## simplyconfident

MzSwift said:


> I think you should DIY first and if you feel it’s not working out, you can go to a salon.
> 
> I’m totally biased bc I feel like no one is going to baby your hair like you will. And you’ll only be relaxing the new growth so techniques like pre-parting your hair will make the process so much easier and faster.
> 
> Whatever you decide, we’re here to help bounce around ideas!




I totally agree with you! 
I KNOW how to grow my hair and keep it healthy without the help of a stylist. In fact this breakage started under the regular care of a stylist!!! 

However, I never liked the relaxer she used. It was something I had never heared of. 

I’m leaning towards DIY when I’m due for my retouch... if that goes south, I already have a new stylist in the line up that I feel very strongly with. 

The added benefit of using the stylist every other relaxer is that I can get my trim in. I only like to trim every other relaxer.


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> I think you should DIY first and if you feel it’s not working out, you can go to a salon.
> 
> I’m totally biased bc I feel like no one is going to baby your hair like you will. And you’ll only be relaxing the new growth so techniques like pre-parting your hair will make the process so much easier and faster.
> 
> Whatever you decide, we’re here to help bounce around ideas!



I totally agree. We know that there are some great stylists out there but I haven't got the time or the inclination to try and find them.

@simplyconfident how often do you relax.


----------



## danysedai

I have been itching to cut my hair in a shoulder length bob with layers in the back, I feel so blah.  But then I watch youtube videos of relaxed women with long hair and I reconsider. I love Oprah' s thick ponytail.


----------



## simplyconfident

danysedai said:


> I have been itching to cut my hair in a shoulder length bob with layers in the back, I feel so blah.  But then I watch youtube videos of relaxed women with long hair and I reconsider. I love Oprah' s thick ponytail.



Think looong and hard first!! I had this itch as well with my first BC. Looking back I wish I would have simply did layers, bangs, or color. I really missed my buns, messy ponytails, rod sets and braid outs after. Not tying to talk you out of it at all I .. just want u to make sure you’ve looked at every aspect of what a short hair due consist of.


----------



## simplyconfident

LushLox said:


> I totally agree. We know that there are some great stylists out there but I haven't got the time or the inclination to try and find them.
> 
> @simplyconfident how often do you relax.



Too dang frequent!!! Every six  weeks (hangs Head in shame). The current length and thickness of my hair refuses to let me stretch longer. It looks a HOOOOT mess if I do. When my hair is longer and I can do more PS I would go 9-10 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78

It sucks I can’t enjoy my hair. I was looking at my spots and I’m considering a pixie.  Or would keep a lot of hair in the front though.. I don’t know.  So I wanna it will take 2 years to get my crown looking decent again with the rest of the hair.


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> It sucks I can’t enjoy my hair. I was looking at my spots and I’m considering a pixie.  Or would keep a lot of hair in the front though.. I don’t know.  So I wanna it will take 2 years to get my crown looking decent again with the rest of the hair.



Girl, when I had my weak moment I was shole looking at these:


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Girl, when I had my weak moment I was shole looking at these:


If my hair doesn’t look a little better by my birthday, I will get getting this.


----------



## MzSwift

What I miss so much about my short hair is that it was always “done” or it took less effort to be “done.” I could curl it, wash n go curly, do crunch waves or wear it flat and it would look like a nice, finished style. 

One of the reasons it took me so long to try to grow out my hair is because I thought long hair required too much thought when I was going out or getting dressed up. Sometimes I struggle with that now. I end up bunning or wearing a ponytail. If I wear it out, I’m always worried about my ends being exposed and rubbing against my clothes. Lol, SMH.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> What I miss so much about my short hair is that it was always “done” or it took less effort to be “done.” I could curl it, wash n go curly, do crunch waves or wear it flat and it would look like a nice, finished style.
> 
> One of the reasons it took me so long to try to grow out my hair is because I thought long hair required too much thought when I was going out or getting dressed up. Sometimes I struggle with that now. I end up bunning or wearing a ponytail. If I wear it out, I’m always worried about my ends being exposed and rubbing against my clothes. Lol, SMH.


Yep.  I had a life with short hair.  I worry too much about trying to keep long hair..


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> What I miss so much about my short hair is that it was always “done” or it took less effort to be “done.” I could curl it, wash n go curly, do crunch waves or wear it flat and it would look like a nice, finished style.
> 
> One of the reasons it took me so long to try to grow out my hair is because I thought long hair required too much thought when I was going out or getting dressed up. Sometimes I struggle with that now. I end up bunning or wearing a ponytail. If I wear it out, I’m always worried about my ends being exposed and rubbing against my clothes. Lol, SMH.



So are you considering a short cut because of how much time and effort you spend on your hair now? Do you have damage too?


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> So are you considering a short cut because of how much time and effort you spend on your hair now? Do you have damage too?



Yes, the effort. that and I’m a recovering scissor addict. Usually when I get the urge to cut, I hide my hair from myself in extensions or under wigs. But due to sleep deprivation, hormones, the possibility of post partum shedding, and my little munchkin’s tendency to pull my hair, I was thinking it would be easier to cut it short. 

Also, I don’t feel so hot after having this baby and I always felt sexier with short hair. In thinking of ways to get my mojo back, a haircut crossed my mind. There was something very freeing everytime I cut my hair off.

Even though I’m back on track,  I still get tempted by those cute cuts.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Yes, the effort. that and I’m a recovering scissor addict. Usually when I get the urge to cut, I hide my hair from myself in extensions or under wigs. But due to sleep deprivation, hormones, the possibility of post partum shedding, and my little munchkin’s tendency to pull my hair, I was thinking it would be easier to cut it short.
> 
> Also, I don’t feel so hot after having this baby and I always felt sexier with short hair. In thinking of ways to get my mojo back, a haircut crossed my mind. There was something very freeing everytime I cut my hair off.
> 
> Even though I’m back on track,  I still get tempted by those cute cuts.


I just cut all of my hair off. I feel good and free.. that is all..


----------



## Sosoothing

shortdub78 said:


> I just cut all of my hair off. I feel good and free.. that is all..



When is your birthday? I thought you were going to wait until then.
What matters is you feel good and free .


----------



## Evolving78

Sosoothing said:


> When is your birthday? I thought you were going to wait until then.
> What matters is you feel good and free .


It’s in  April! Lol
I was just sitting here, and something in me said get rid of it now... so I jumped and told my kids I was going to cut all of my hair off! Lol
I started off cutting it into a pixie, but I was like nope, keep going..

So I’m rocking a low tapered fade again.
OMG i feel so alive again! Dealing with all of that was just making me feel so down. I didn’t like when the stylist suggested I cut my hair.  I like to be in control of things like that, and I wasn’t ready. But now that is over! I don’t know what my next move is. I’m just going to enjoy not having to worry about my hair anymore.
I’m just gonna wash, condition, moisturize, and go. I can start from ground zero getting my crown healthy again.  I need some more earrings.  though...


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> Yes, the effort. that and I’m a recovering scissor addict. Usually when I get the urge to cut, I hide my hair from myself in extensions or under wigs. But due to sleep deprivation, hormones, the possibility of post partum shedding, and my little munchkin’s tendency to pull my hair, I was thinking it would be easier to cut it short.
> 
> Also, I don’t feel so hot after having this baby and I always felt sexier with short hair. In thinking of ways to get my mojo back, a haircut crossed my mind. There was something very freeing everytime I cut my hair off.
> 
> Even though I’m back on track,  I still get tempted by those cute cuts.



I see. You have several factors influencing you. And your hormones are probably still trying to normalize after having the baby. I read somewhere it isn't unusual for that to take more than a year, especially if you breastfeed.


----------



## Alma Petra

shortdub78 said:


> It’s in  April! Lol
> I was just sitting here, and something in me said get rid of it now... so I jumped and told my kids I was going to cut all of my hair off! Lol
> I started off cutting it into a pixie, but I was like nope, keep going..
> 
> So I’m rocking a low tapered fade again.
> OMG i feel so alive again! Dealing with all of that was just making me feel so down. I didn’t like when the stylist suggested I cut my hair.  I like to be in control of things like that, and I wasn’t ready. But now that is over! I don’t know what my next move is. I’m just going to enjoy not having to worry about my hair anymore.
> I’m just gonna wash, condition, moisturize, and go. I can start from ground zero getting my crown healthy again.  I need some more earring though...


That's huge news. Congratulations! I can imagine how freeing it must feel. 
And


----------



## Evolving78

Alma Petra said:


> That's huge news. Congratulations! I can imagine how freeing it must feel.
> And


I gotta get my face together first! Lol I need to exfoliate and mask! Lol
Thank you girl! You have been so encouraging!


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> I see. You have several factors influencing you. And your hormones are probably still trying to normalize after having the baby. I read somewhere it isn't unusual for that to take more than a year, especially if you breastfeed.



Exactly! This is why I’m trying not to do anything hastily. I just spent the day putting it into twists. I’ll be keeping it under a wig or bunning my twists. We’re still in the game, Hair Buddy!


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> I just cut all of my hair off. I feel good and free.. that is all..



AAAHHH! OMG! I could totally feel the relief through your words. Yay,I love i!
And I’m so happy for you! What a great fresh start. Your hair will grow back in healthier and fuller!

Can’t wait to see it. 
ETA: Don’t be stranger now - stop by and visit us!!


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> AAAHHH! OMG! I could totally feel the relief through your words. Yay,I love i!
> And I’m so happy for you! What a great fresh start. Your hair will grow back in healthier and fuller!
> 
> Can’t wait to see it.


Girl I know these kids think I’m a nutty buddy, but I’m not shaken! Lol girl I put on some music and jumped in the shower afterwards! Best hair wash in a long time! My baby doesn’t know what is going on and he is tripping! Lol he kept coming in the bathroom, asking for stuff, just freaking out! He was not prepared for that kind of change! Lol but he has calmed down and back to playing with his cars. Lol my oldest son was like I need to tighten up his lining next.. my daughter was being a jerk! But she told me I was beautiful and that she could see my face now.


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> Girl I know these kids think I’m a nutty buddy, but I’m not shaken! Lol girl I put on some music and jumped in the shower afterwards! Best hair wash in a long time! My baby doesn’t know what is going on and he is tripping! Lol he kept coming in the bathroom, asking for stuff, just freaking out! He was not prepared for that kind of change! Lol but he has calmed down and back to playing with his cars. Lol my oldest son was like I need to tighten up his lining next.. my daughter was being a jerk! But she told me I was beautiful and that she could see my face now.



Aawww, the munchkins always let us know what’s really up! Lol. They will be happy to have mommy with one less thing to stress about though.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> It’s in  April! Lol
> I was just sitting here, and something in me said get rid of it now... so I jumped and told my kids I was going to cut all of my hair off! Lol
> I started off cutting it into a pixie, but I was like nope, keep going..
> 
> So I’m rocking a low tapered fade again.
> OMG i feel so alive again! Dealing with all of that was just making me feel so down. I didn’t like when the stylist suggested I cut my hair.  I like to be in control of things like that, and I wasn’t ready. But now that is over! I don’t know what my next move is. I’m just going to enjoy not having to worry about my hair anymore.
> I’m just gonna wash, condition, moisturize, and go. I can start from ground zero getting my crown healthy again.  I need some more earrings.  though...



I'm pleased for you,  brand new canvas to start again but your unicorn self will be SL before long! 

Awaiting the pitchas lol

eta: Are you still planning to keep your hair natural or are you going to continue to relax?


----------



## sunnieb

@shortdub78 I knew you were about to do something! 

Im so happy for you!  Enjoy the journey no matter what path you take.   I was considering cutting mine off too.  My big melon head stopped me.  I can't rock a low fade with my head. 

Waiting on pics too....


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> @shortdub78 I knew you were about to do something!
> 
> Im so happy for you!  Enjoy the journey no matter what path you take.   I was considering cutting mine off too.  My big melon head stopped me.  I can't rock a low fade with my head.
> 
> Waiting on pics too....


I was sitting around and broke out like Martin’s character in Life when he said “whites only pies”! I didn’t care, I just ran to the scissors and clippers for my life! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I'm pleased for you,  brand new canvas to start again but your unicorn self will be SL before long!
> 
> Awaiting the pitchas lol
> 
> eta: Are you still planning to keep your hair natural or are you going to continue to relax?


Thank you lady! Lol I don’t know what I wanna do next! I usually know what direction I wanna go in, but this time I have don’t have a clue! I need some big framed sunglasses and a new lipstick! Lol


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> Thank you lady! Lol I don’t know what I wanna do next! I usually know what direction I wanna go in, but this time I have don’t have a clue! I need some big framed sunglasses and a new lipstick! Lol



The important thing is just try to enjoy it.  A lot of us seem to stress so much over hair that it starts to takes the enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> Exactly! This is why I’m trying not to do anything hastily. I just spent the day putting it into twists. I’ll be keeping it under a wig or bunning my twists. We’re still in the game, Hair Buddy!




Nice. What kind of twists? With extensions?


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> Nice. What kind of twists? With extensions?



Nope, no extensions. Maybe pencil-ish sized ones. My hair loves daily watering so I’m trying these out instead of my usual mini braids because they take less time to install and take down.

What do you typically do with your hair?


----------



## danysedai

Doing Olaplex No 3 treatment today for the first time. My last 2 relaxers I had my stylist add olaplex 1 and 2 to the mix and she has been impressed with the results. I'm adding no 3 to the rotation. Anyone knows how frequently to do it? once a month?The jar is very small, only 3 ounces but somehow only a tiny bit glides through hair and only had to use a small quantity. I currently relax every 12 weeks, sometimes push it to 16 which is my max.


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> Nope, no extensions. Maybe pencil-ish sized ones. My hair loves daily watering so I’m trying these out instead of my usual mini braids because they take less time to install and take down.
> 
> What do you typically do with your hair?



From July last year until December I wore medium sized braids. 
Right now I bun or braid my hair with no extentions. I just make about 6 to 8 large ones using my hair and wear a wig when I need to go out.


----------



## MzSwift

@Sosoothing 

I might give your 6-8 braids a try. I’ll have to do them in a way that it can still be bunned. Do you do a middle part?

I usually rock mini braids and alternate between those and cornrows/wigs. But since having LO it’s just too much to put them in and take them down. I’m hoping these bigger twists will work out better. Because my mini braids take DAYS to put in and take out. SMH. But they are my “old faithful.” I used them to grow my hair out while natural too.

This is how small I usually rock them so you can imagine it takes a minute to put them in (was preggo in this pic plz so excuse my looks, lol)


----------



## Sosoothing

@MzSwift

I'm trying to post a picture of my big braids with no luck. I had 10 big ones this last time and I took them down on Thursday. I don't even use a comb to make neat parts, just my hands .
Sometimes I have a middle part, other times a side part. Other times sort of 2 side parts if I do 3 braids in a row in front, if that makes sense.

And I am able to bun them. I keep them up to 2 weeks and although they don't look tidy until my two weeks is up, It doesn't bother me since I wear wigs when I leave the house.
I moisturize the braids as needed. Usually every 3 days.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> @MzSwift
> 
> I'm trying to post a picture of my big braids with no luck. I had 10 big ones this last time and I took them down on Thursday. I don't even use a comb to make neat parts, just my hands .
> Sometimes I have a middle part, other times a side part. Other times sort of 2 side parts if I do 3 braids in a row in front, if that makes sense.
> 
> And I am able to bun them. I keep them up to 2 weeks and although they don't look tidy until my two weeks is up, It doesn't bother me since I wear wigs when I leave the house.
> I moisturize the braids as needed. Usually every 3 days.



Thanks, that’s so helpful!   I think I’ll end up doing  8-10 braids in a week or so. Gotta lay off the cornrows when I have a lot of new growth. As my stretch gets longer, I’ll need them to be smaller in order to stretch my roots. I’m planning to relax next at 16 weeks.


----------



## simplyconfident

shortdub78 said:


> It’s in  April! Lol
> I was just sitting here, and something in me said get rid of it now... so I jumped and told my kids I was going to cut all of my hair off! Lol
> I started off cutting it into a pixie, but I was like nope, keep going..
> 
> So I’m rocking a low tapered fade again.
> OMG i feel so alive again! Dealing with all of that was just making me feel so down. I didn’t like when the stylist suggested I cut my hair.  I like to be in control of things like that, and I wasn’t ready. But now that is over! I don’t know what my next move is. I’m just going to enjoy not having to worry about my hair anymore.
> I’m just gonna wash, condition, moisturize, and go. I can start from ground zero getting my crown healthy again.  I need some more earrings.  though...




Good for you. That’s an amazing feeling!!!


----------



## Evolving78

simplyconfident said:


> Good for you. That’s an amazing feeling!!!


Thank you! I feel so much better!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I used Soft&Beautiful relaxer kit all my life and was too afraid to try something new until today. I was looking everywhere for Design Essentials that so many have reviewed but they were no where to be found in-store. So saw a couple boxes of Optimum and crossed my fingers. Lol. I grabbed 2 and went to work. Probably was close to 8 months post relaxer. Not on purpose either. 

This Optimum is amazing though! I already knew as I was rinsing it out that it beat my S&B by a long shot. Wow. It's so smooth! Plus I realized its a Reconstructor shampoo and conditioner set which is awesome! The detangling process is about to be the biggest breeze I've ever had in all my hair journey. I'm very pleased.


I can't wait until it dries for a trim tho. I don't know why I love trims so much. Something about that fresh blunt look tho. Yummy. 

Ohhhh and I grabbed me a new flat iron. Looked every where for BabyBliss but Ulta didn't have any in stock so of course saw a few Remington 1 flat irons. Heard some reviews about them a few years ago and they were pretty good. Can't wait to use it.

Okay enough rambling from me....


----------



## MzSwift

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I used Soft&Beautiful relaxer kit all my life and was too afraid to try something new until today. I was looking everywhere for Design Essentials that so many have reviewed but they were no where to be found in-store. So saw a couple boxes of Optimum and crossed my fingers. Lol. I grabbed 2 and went to work. Probably was close to 8 months post relaxer. Not on purpose either.
> 
> This Optimum is amazing though! I already knew as I was rinsing it out that it beat my S&B by a long shot. Wow. It's so smooth! Plus I realized its a Reconstructor shampoo and conditioner set which is awesome! The detangling process is about to be the biggest breeze I've ever had in all my hair journey. I'm very pleased.
> 
> 
> I can't wait until it dries for a trim tho. I don't know why I love trims so much. Something about that fresh blunt look tho. Yummy.
> 
> Ohhhh and I grabbed me a new flat iron. Looked every where for BabyBliss but Ulta didn't have any in stock so of course saw a few Remington 1 flat irons. Heard some reviews about them a few years ago and they were pretty good. Can't wait to use it.
> 
> Okay enough rambling from me....



I loove my Remington flat irons.  I have a 2 1/2” and a 1”


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

MzSwift said:


> I loove my Remington flat irons.  I have a 2 1/2” and a 1”



Yea it was a really nice flat iron although I fried my hair several times trying to figure out which temperature worked best. Sigh


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> @Sosoothing
> 
> I might give your 6-8 braids a try. I’ll have to do them in a way that it can still be bunned. Do you do a middle part?
> 
> I usually rock mini braids and alternate between those and cornrows/wigs. But since having LO it’s just too much to put them in and take them down. I’m hoping these bigger twists will work out better. Because my mini braids take DAYS to put in and take out. SMH. But they are my “old faithful.” I used them to grow my hair out while natural too.
> 
> This is how small I usually rock them so you can imagine it takes a minute to put them in (was preggo in this pic plz so excuse my looks, lol)



The picture doesn't show.
Do you upload to the LHCF album then attach a link? 
I'm still trying to figure out how to post picture a lol.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> The picture doesn't show.
> Do you upload to the LHCF album then attach a link?
> I'm still trying to figure out how to post picture a lol.



Yeah, It’s so crazy getting the pix to post here sometimes! I actually go to my pic on Google Photos and copy then click on the image symbol above to embed it.  

In order to do it from my computer drive, I have to crop or resize my picture the use the “upload a file” button below. It’s so weird.

I hope that makes sense. Lol


----------



## MzSwift

So I think I’ve found how I’m going to spend my “me” time today: reading this blog!  http://www.rehairducation.com/
She has transformed her relaxed hair using techniques that we preach and it’s gorgeous!

Pics for inspiration:


----------



## MzSwift

Got my baby wrapped to me and rocking him to sleep so I’m getting an early start on my reading.

Things I plan to incorporate based on reading a few long haired texlaxed regimens-

* No heat. Air dry only.
I will, however, blow dry and flat iron once a year at the EOTY for a proper length check

* The longer my hair gets, the longer I can stretch my relaxer.
Right now I’m BSB and will stretch 16 weeks, every 4 months, 3-4 times per year. As my hair grows, I want to stretch that to 1-2 times per year.

*Plaits under my wigs instead of cornrows.
My hair tangles a lot when I cornrow. Plaits keep my hair stretched and less manipulated only in 3 sections instead of feeding in the hair like cornrowing does.

*Learn how to bun and rock them more often
I love messy buns but haven’t really perfected them with my ends tucked. Working on that this year


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> So I think I’ve found how I’m going to spend my “me” time today: reading this blog!  http://www.rehairducation.com/
> She has transformed her relaxed hair using techniques that we preach and it’s gorgeous!
> 
> Pics for inspiration:



Funny I could only see the pics once I quoted you lol.

Yes I’ve seen her site brfore, very informative and gorgeous hair! Texlaxes twice a year! Wow!

My hair definitely showed improvement once I started air drying and really cutting down the heat


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> Funny I could only see the pics once I quoted you lol.
> 
> Yes I’ve seen her site brfore, very informative and gorgeous hair! Texlaxes twice a year! Wow!
> 
> My hair definitely showed improvement once I started air drying and really cutting down the heat



It’s crazy bc last year I only flat ironed every 2-4 months. I didn’t think it was too much. I typically only do it 2-3 times per year. But with me slipping on everything else in my regi, the extra heat didn’t help.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

MzSwift said:


> So I think I’ve found how I’m going to spend my “me” time today: reading this blog!  http://www.rehairducation.com/
> She has transformed her relaxed hair using techniques that we preach and it’s gorgeous!
> 
> Pics for inspiration:



Wow her NG looks like mine. That is no fun at all. Yikes.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

What are you ladies using to get that 'flow in the wind' hair after a good wash or relaxer?

I did one side with chi infusion then flat ironed and then the other side with heat protectant serum. I preferred the chi infusion. Had much more body and not stiff at all like the serum. Although the serum gave 110% better shine!


----------



## MzSwift

pre_medicalrulz said:


> What are you ladies using to get that 'flow in the wind' hair after a good wash or relaxer?
> 
> I did one side with chi infusion then flat ironed and then the other side with heat protectant serum. I preferred the chi infusion. Had much more body and not stiff at all like the serum. Although the serum gave 110% better shine!



My hair loves a good DC and blow out first. Then I get flowy hair with just IC Fantasia serum in the pink bottle.  That stuff is great! I swear I feel like I’ve been on the same bottle for years!

BTW, at what temp did you set your flat iron? If I do btwn 380-400, I get smooth, silky results. I’m still trying to get the temp lower.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

MzSwift said:


> My hair loves a good DC and blow out first. Then I get flowy hair with just IC Fantasia serum in the pink bottle.  That stuff is great! I swear I feel like I’ve been on the same bottle for years!
> 
> BTW, at what temp did you set your flat iron? If I do btwn 380-400, I get smooth, silky results. I’m still trying to get the temp lower.



I'm gonna see if I recognize that bottle.

Waaaaait, you use 380? I set that iron to 390 last night and my hair broke straight in half. Instantly. So I lowered it to 375; got stiff and cracked in half. 350; same thing. I literally turned it down to 300. I don't know if it was because it was a fresh relaxer or too much serum. No idea. But I still got a nice straight look; no kinks. Maybe that Remington 1 is just powerful!

Edit to add: that's the same serum I used last night! It was too heavy. Didn't leave enough bounce.


----------



## Evolving78

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm gonna see if I recognize that bottle.
> 
> Waaaaait, you use 380? I set that iron to 390 last night and my hair broke straight in half. Instantly. So I lowered it to 375; got stiff and cracked in half. 350; same thing. I literally turned it down to 300. I don't know if it was because it was a fresh relaxer or too much serum. No idea. But I still got a nice straight look; no kinks. Maybe that Remington 1 is just powerful!
> 
> Edit to add: that's the same serum I used last night! It was too heavy. Didn't leave enough bounce.


Do you have titanium plates?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

shortdub78 said:


> Do you have titanium plates?



The one I used had ceramic plates. Is titanium plates better?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

You know what, it might've been the blow out. I should've done a blow out before flat ironing and would've had a better chance of achieving the 'flow in the wind' look.


----------



## Evolving78

pre_medicalrulz said:


> The one I used had ceramic plates. Is titanium plates better?


No. You can’t really control the heat, that’s why they cut off after so long. It sounds like those plates you got has some sort of hot spot..


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

shortdub78 said:


> No. You can’t really control the heat, that’s why they cut off after so long. It sounds like those plates you got has some sort of hot spot..



That's interesting. I should return them then.


----------



## MzSwift

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm gonna see if I recognize that bottle.
> 
> Waaaaait, you use 380? I set that iron to 390 last night and my hair broke straight in half. Instantly. So I lowered it to 375; got stiff and cracked in half. 350; same thing. I literally turned it down to 300. I don't know if it was because it was a fresh relaxer or too much serum. No idea. But I still got a nice straight look; no kinks. Maybe that Remington 1 is just powerful!
> 
> Edit to add: that's the same serum I used last night! It was too heavy. Didn't leave enough bounce.



OMG, Lol. And I think your strands are thicker than mine too. Hmm. That’s interesting. I have the ceramic one too. And I only use a tiny amount of the serum bc I’m afraid of weighing my fine strands down. I prefer more fluffy and bouncy results since my hair is so fine. I’m going to try turning it down more next time  to see if I get good results but that won’t be until December.


----------



## MzSwift

These are the ones I have. Did you get either one of these @pre_medicalrulz  ?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

......

Picture wouldn't upload but no it was this one

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Remingto...5035&wl11=online&wl12=570151310&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## MzSwift

pre_medicalrulz said:


> ......
> 
> 
> Picture wouldn't upload but no it was this one
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Remingto...5035&wl11=online&wl12=570151310&wl13=&veh=sem



Ooh, fancy!

I got mine from Amazon for not that much more.


----------



## Wenbev

shortdub78 said:


> I just cut all of my hair off. I feel good and free.. that is all..


whaaaat????  i step away for a couple of days and fade occurs!  Enjoy the freedom


----------



## Wenbev

danysedai said:


> Doing Olaplex No 3 treatment today for the first time. My last 2 relaxers I had my stylist add olaplex 1 and 2 to the mix and she has been impressed with the results. I'm adding no 3 to the rotation. Anyone knows how frequently to do it? once a month?The jar is very small, only 3 ounces but somehow only a tiny bit glides through hair and only had to use a small quantity. I currently relax every 12 weeks, sometimes push it to 16 which is my max.


I've read olaplex 3 can be used several times a week on their website


----------



## Wenbev

decided to relax earlier than planned.  was waiting until end on month but did it two weeks earlier to almost 11 weeks post.  i had lofty goals with my first relaxer to only process every 16-20 weeks.    with shorter hair I think 10-12 works better for me right now. 
I used olaplex 3 on my hair this morning before work and made a small bun. then after work added roux porosity contol to the length and some dax  on the ends to protect against runoff.  got that idea from hairlista. relaxed with no lye ors normal and only used the shampoo conditioner in the kit.  DCd with a heat cap for hour. rinsed, used tresseme heat protectant and biosilk, blow dried and flat ironed.


----------



## Evolving78

Wenbev said:


> whaaaat????  i step away for a couple of days and fade occurs!  Enjoy the freedom


Hey girl! Yes I’m delivert from my hair drama! Lol I don’t know what imma do next, but I’m enjoying these brush sessions right now! Lol


----------



## Rocky91

Still waiting on @shortdub78 pictures  I had a feeling you'd do this, I like your carefree attitude towards your hair!


----------



## Wenbev

sitting with olaplex no 3 as a pretreatment before the first wash  since relaxing last Wed.  Will wash the olaplex out, then shampoo with joico blue bottle, clarify with acv/water mix, dc with matrix biolage hydrosomething and rinse with joico conditioner blue bottle.


----------



## MzSwift

I just bought a whole bunch (like 9) of drawstring ponytails to get me through my 16 week stretches. I’m hoping these will be a good PS. I plan to cowash and redo my ponytail every 3 days or so instead of weekly or bi-weekly since my hair thrives on daily watering. 

I’m having so much trouble returning to my wigs as my main PS. I think it’s bc I rarely leave the house these days. That and my little munchkin’s HIH syndrome. Lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Hey girl! Yes I’m delivert from my hair drama! Lol I don’t know what imma do next, but I’m enjoying these brush sessions right now! Lol


I’m always fighting the urge to cut my hair cause I get too bored easily and be mad I cut my hair. I just like the way the clippers feel on my head 

Yay, no more hair drama!


----------



## Wenbev

I am having issues with shedding and breakage.  I have decided to tweak my hairwashing routine.  Instead of  every 7 days, will push to 10 days. I'll also be certain to dc every  wash day and as the weather gets warmer, not use heat every time I wash.  and when summer is in full effect, lots of flat twistouts.


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> I am having issues with shedding and breakage.  I have decided to tweak my hairwashing routine.  Instead of  every 7 days, will push to 10 days. I'll also be certain to dc every  wash day and as the weather gets warmer, not use heat every time I wash.  and when summer is in full effect, lots of flat twistouts.



Do you think that maybe it may help to water your hair more often instead? Seeing that you’re in NV and I remember how dry it was when I lived out there, I was actually thinking the opposite for you. Of course you know your hair best. I was just thinking maybe you could throw in a water only rinse or even a cowash on day 3 and still wash, DC on day 7.


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> Do you think that maybe it may help to water your hair more often instead? Seeing that you’re in NV and I remember how dry it was when I lived out there, I was actually thinking the opposite for you. Of course you know your hair best. I was just thinking maybe you could throw in a water only rinse or even a cowash on day 3 and still wash, DC on day 7.


Good point! I was thinking the shampoo was drying out my hair...but maybe I forget about wearing it straight for now and just add more water and cowash and less shampoo


----------



## beloved1bx

Just bought Target's latest beauty box for 'curly girls' but seemed like this was stuff I could try on my relaxed hair. 

 

Check out this item at Target https://www.target.com/p/target-beauty-box-153-define-and-shine/-/A-53055597


----------



## sunnieb

I'm going for 26 weeks this stretch to let my hair heal and grow as much as possible. 

Had to add an extra cowash day to keep new growth from matting.  So now my schedule looks like this:

Sunday - shampoo/dc

Monday - cowash (HE/Garnier)

Tuesday - off

Wednesday - cowash (WEN)

Thursday  - off

Friday - honey+oil mask

Saturday - off


----------



## LushLox

Some pics, I flat ironed at the weekend but this time I used amla oil which seemed to produce a better result. I'll have to start using it more regularly.


----------



## Sosoothing

LushLox said:


> Some pics, I flat ironed at the weekend but this time I used amla oil which seemed to produce a better result. I'll have to start using it more regularly.
> 
> View attachment 426952 View attachment 426954



Wow... Your hair is so healthy.  It looks artificial.


----------



## Evolving78

@LushLox 
Girlfriend!!!! That hair looks good!


----------



## sunnieb

@LushLox gorgeous hair!


----------



## 11228

LushLox said:


> Some pics, I flat ironed at the weekend but this time I used amla oil which seemed to produce a better result. I'll have to start using it more regularly.
> 
> View attachment 426952 View attachment 426954



Wow. Looks like an expensive wig. Your hair is in excellent shape!


----------



## LushLox

E-hugs @sunnieb; @shortdub78; @Sosoothing; @11228

Thanks, sometimes it feels like a long and unrewarding journey but my hair does feel like it’s turned a corner somewhat.


----------



## nymane

LushLox said:


> Some pics, I flat ironed at the weekend but this time I used amla oil which seemed to produce a better result. I'll have to start using it more regularly.
> 
> View attachment 426952 View attachment 426954



Really pretty hair! So shiny - is that your natural hair color?


----------



## Wenbev

@LushLox beautiful looks so full, healthy and shiny.  I think you may need to remind us all about your regimen


----------



## LushLox

nymane said:


> Really pretty hair! So shiny - is that your natural hair color?



Thank you yes this is my natural hair colour, I’m quite fortunate, hardly any greys yet. I've never used colour but I'm thinking about it.



Wenbev said:


> @LushLox beautiful looks so full, healthy and shiny.  I think you may need to remind us all about your regimen



Thanks, I wash and DC at least once a week sometimes twice a week. I alternate the proteins and use them every two weeks without fail. This has been the big difference I think, as I was slacking on protein before and I’ve upped my moisturising regularity too.

Leave Ins: SachaJuan and Kerastase Magistral. I use both every few days and occasionally seal with Moroccanoil or amla oil when bunning. I also use Aphogee Pro Vitamin leave in but only on wash days

Pre Poo: Mane Choice, Kerastase Premier Soin, Philip Kingsley Elasticizer, or overnight with oils

Protein: Hairfinity Amino Mask, Hydratherma Naturals Protein Treatment, Nexxus Polydemic Emergency Reconstructor,  (this one only every 8 weeks or so).

DC’s: Kerastase Magistral, Hydratherma Naturals Moisture, Kerastase Masquintense

I have a lot of other products but I've been using these ones consistently

I normally air dry and use flexi rods and satin pillow rollers for waves.


----------



## sweetiep

I love this thread. Nice to know there are still relaxed ladies with beautiful hair. I was a member a long while ago but couldn’t remember my info so I just recently rejoined with a new name. It was almost like being a Newbie again. I’m SL and recently relaxed last week after being natural for about 3 years. Pic above. I moved to TX from VA and could not handle the humidity anymore and it was causing me to use heat more than I wanted since I like to wear my hair straight. I still have a lot to read and catch up on.
Glad to be here ladies!


----------



## Evolving78

sweetiep said:


> I love this thread. Nice to know there are still relaxed ladies with beautiful hair. I was a member a long while ago but couldn’t remember my info so I just recently rejoined with a new name. It was almost like being a Newbie again. I’m SL and recently relaxed last week after being natural for about 3 years. Pic above. I moved to TX from VA and could not handle the humidity anymore and it was causing me to use heat more than I wanted since I like to wear my hair straight. I still have a lot to read and catch up on.
> Glad to be here ladies!


Welcome back!


----------



## LushLox

sweetiep said:


> I love this thread. Nice to know there are still relaxed ladies with beautiful hair. I was a member a long while ago but couldn’t remember my info so I just recently rejoined with a new name. It was almost like being a Newbie again. I’m SL and recently relaxed last week after being natural for about 3 years. Pic above. I moved to TX from VA and could not handle the humidity anymore and it was causing me to use heat more than I wanted since I like to wear my hair straight. I still have a lot to read and catch up on.
> Glad to be here ladies!



Welcome (again!) the more the merrier in this thread as the numbers seem to be depleting!

You’re starting from a great canvas; relaxing from being natural for a few years. Your hair looks lovely!


----------



## MzSwift

How @LushLox  think she was just gonna slide on in here with pix of those luscious locks and not post a reggie?  Girl, you know we couldn’t let you get away with that!  What you’re doing is definitely working, beautifully!! KUTGW!!


  Back @sweetiep !!


----------



## MzSwift

So I’m not going to continue with the Vitale relaxer. For a mild, it processed my hair really fast! I’m also finding that my hair feels different in a not so good way during this stretch. I’m going back to my Motions. Even if I don’t mix it, it doesn’t process too quickly. My next relax day is scheduled for May 4th and I’m planning to stay in cornrows and wigs until the week before.

And why the heck can’t I find my beloved CPR?? I’m so hurt because these Joico products just aren’t making my hair feel the same. I’m usually a cheapie girl but I wanted to see if more expensive salon products would work better. I’ve given them almost a year and I’m not impressed. I’m just gonna keep mixing my Queen Helene based DCs and call it a day. I may keep the K-Pak for a strong tx pre or post relaxer.


----------



## sweetiep

MzSwift said:


> How @LushLox  think she was just gonna slide on in here with pix of those luscious locks and not post a reggie?  Girl, you know we couldn’t let you get away with that!  What you’re doing is definitely working, beautifully!! KUTGW!!
> 
> 
> Back @sweetiep !!



 Awww...thanks! Going natural did help a lot and I probably could've made it work a little longer in VA but this TX humidity did not want me to be great. lol.
In my avatar pic, I had relaxed 2 days before with Phytospecific Index 2 and let air dry. 2 days later, I used Clairol Professional Beautiful Collection advanced gray solution in midnight black. I started graying at 17, so most of my hair is gray. I was using a demi perm color that thinned my hair out, so I won't be using that again.

Anyhoo, after applying the color I DC'd using Bee Mine Bee-U-Ti-Ful deep conditioner with heat. After rinsing I spray with Mane n Tail Detangler, using a shower comb and small amt of Coco Curls Moisturizing Styling cream.  I apply T3 Echos Herb treatment (Introduced to this by a Dominican stylist in Virginia Beach who helped me transition from relaxed to natural- she was great!) to my scalp only after parting and twists. I let air dry in twists until about 80% dry.  then blow dried without a comb on warm, far away from my hair (enough just to blow a little air). I used a very small amount of Coco Curls  cream to my dried hair and small amt of silk elements Megasilk heat protectant in my hands and rub on hair (so it doesn't get to oily).

On regular days, I use the Ogx thick 7 full + biotin & collagen (sulfate free) Shampoo and Conditioner. I also recently started back using Sta Sof Fro again and lightly seal with coconut oil.

After reading some threads about ceramides I bought some safflower oil and grapseed oil and using as a prepoo.


----------



## sweetiep

How can I forget my As I Am Coconut Cowash. I alternate this between the Ogx Shampoo.


----------



## Wenbev

@LushLox  thank you so much!


----------



## abioni

I relaxed my hair yesterday and flat ironed for length check. I trimmed my ends a bit but it looks like I need more trim. I was experiencing some breakage so my ends are thin. I'm trying to get to full bra-strap then waist length.


----------



## sunnieb

@abioni your hair is beautiful!  Why do you think you are experiencing breakage? Did it stop after relaxing?

And yay for length checks with a number shirt!


----------



## abioni

I had about 2-inch pieces coming off whenever I combed my hair in the past. My hair was also dry. I took a break and wore braids for two months and used African Royal braids spray (high in glycerin) and shea butter mix. I also used Emergencee protein treatment three months ago. My breakage has greatly reduced, I barely lost any hair after my relaxer.



sunnieb said:


> @abioni your hair is beautiful!  Why do you think you are experiencing breakage? Did it stop after relaxing?
> 
> And yay for length checks with a number shirt!


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> How @LushLox  think she was just gonna slide on in here with pix of those luscious locks and not post a reggie?  Girl, you know we couldn’t let you get away with that!  What you’re doing is definitely working, beautifully!! KUTGW!!
> 
> 
> Back @sweetiep !!





I did post something on the other page lol. In essence I wash and DC once or twice a week, moisturise and seal every few days. I normally air dry. My relaxer tends to be between 12 and 16 weeks.

That’s it really I try not to over complicate things too much.



LushLox said:


> Thank you yes this is my natural hair colour, I’m quite fortunate, hardly any greys yet. I've never used colour but I'm thinking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I wash and DC at least once a week sometimes twice a week. I alternate the proteins and use them every two weeks without fail. This has been the big difference I think, as I was slacking on protein before and I’ve upped my moisturising regularity too.
> 
> Leave Ins: SachaJuan and Kerastase Magistral. I use both every few days and occasionally seal with Moroccanoil or amla oil when bunning. I also use Aphogee Pro Vitamin leave in but only on wash days
> 
> Pre Poo: Mane Choice, Kerastase Premier Soin, Philip Kingsley Elasticizer, or overnight with oils
> 
> Protein: Hairfinity Amino Mask, Hydratherma Naturals Protein Treatment, Nexxus Polydemic Emergency Reconstructor,  (this one only every 8 weeks or so).
> 
> DC’s: Kerastase Magistral, Hydratherma Naturals Moisture, Kerastase Masquintense
> 
> I have a lot of other products but I've been using these ones consistently
> 
> I normally air dry and use flexi rods and satin pillow rollers for waves.


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> I did post something on the other page lol. In essence I wash and DC once or twice a week, moisturise and seal every few days. I normally air dry. My relaxer tends to be between 12 and 16 weeks.
> 
> That’s it really I try not to over complicate things too much.



Lol, I saw it. I was just messing with you because you dropped those pix and rolled out like you didn’t know any better. Lol


----------



## MzSwift

So, it’s clear. This exhaustion is making it difficult for me to DC. So what I’m doing instead is drenching my hair in my DC to cornrow it and leaving it in until the next water rinse or cowash. We’ll see how this works out for the next few weeks. Between that and my ayurveda leave ins, my hair should get enough conditioning. I just throw in a scalp wash with a cleanser once per week.

Also thinking about changing my stretches to every 12 weeks instead of 16. My roots are not having it. And it’s forcing me to have to rock cornrows under wigs and scarves for 3 months. What’s the point of texlaxing if I’m not going to wear my hair out? So I think every 12 weeks will allow me to rock my hair out more often. 6 weeks out and 6 weeks in a PS.

I might even have to return to mini braids to help me get my fix of wearing my hair out.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sweetiep said:


> I love this thread. Nice to know there are still relaxed ladies with beautiful hair. I was a member a long while ago but couldn’t remember my info so I just recently rejoined with a new name. It was almost like being a Newbie again. I’m SL and recently relaxed last week after being natural for about 3 years. Pic above. I moved to TX from VA and could not handle the humidity anymore and it was causing me to use heat more than I wanted since I like to wear my hair straight. I still have a lot to read and catch up on.
> Glad to be here ladies!


Welcome back, welcome back, welllcome back!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> So I’m not going to continue with the Vitale relaxer. For a mild, it processed my hair really fast! I’m also finding that my hair feels different in a not so good way during this stretch. I’m going back to my Motions. Even if I don’t mix it, it doesn’t process too quickly. My next relax day is scheduled for May 4th and I’m planning to stay in cornrows and wigs until the week before.
> 
> And why the heck can’t I find my beloved CPR?? I’m so hurt because these Joico products just aren’t making my hair feel the same. I’m usually a cheapie girl but I wanted to see if more expensive salon products would work better. I’ve given them almost a year and I’m not impressed. I’m just gonna keep mixing my Queen Helene based DCs and call it a day. I may keep the K-Pak for a strong tx pre or post relaxer.


It wasn’t the Vitale Sensitive Scalp was it? I’m thinking, the next time I relax,  I’m gonna add some oil to the relaxer so I can thicken my strands up. I might relax in April or May. Someone mentioned using CareFree Curl, so I’m gonna experiment layering the leave in under the CFC.


----------



## Royalq

Really enjoying elasta qp mango butter. It doesnt leave my flat ironed hair sticky and unwearable like ors hair lotion. I can get a goid amount on and still wear my hair down.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It wasn’t the Vitale Sensitive Scalp was it? I’m thinking, the next time I relax,  I’m gonna add some oil to the relaxer so I can thicken my strands up. I might relax in April or May. Someone mentioned using CareFree Curl, so I’m gonna experiment layering the leave in under the CFC.



Naw girl, it was the Vitale IDEAL mild relaxer. That stuff was strong! I thought since it was mild I could get away with not diluting it. Wrong! In the trash it goes...


----------



## sweetiep

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Welcome back, welcome back, welllcome back!


And now I’m binge reading everything. Lol


----------



## LushLox

Now that I have changed to a mild relaxer I can forget about the notion of relaxing at 16 weeks, I’m not going to achieve that. So every 12 weeks for me.


----------



## SugarSweetCoco**

MzSwift said:


> Naw girl, it was the Vitale IDEAL mild relaxer. That stuff was strong! I thought since it was mild I could get away with not diluting it. Wrong! In the trash it goes...



Oh wow, I tried that recently and I didn't think it made much of a difference to the new growth. I Just bought the Life and Body relaxer  to try instead. What do you use to base your scalp? I may have based too heavily for the mild to work like it did for you...


----------



## MzSwift

SugarSweetCoco** said:


> Oh wow, I tried that recently and I didn't think it made much of a difference to the new growth. I Just bought the Life and Body relaxer  to try instead. What do you use to base your scalp? I may have based too heavily for the mild to work like it did for you...



Lol, I use straight petroleum jelly!!  But I do wash my hair within a week of my relaxer.  Maybe that had something to do with it.  All I know is that it started burning so I rushed the rest of the application. SMH.


----------



## Reinventing21

LushLox said:


> Some pics, I flat ironed at the weekend but this time I used amla oil which seemed to produce a better result. I'll have to start using it more regularly.
> 
> View attachment 426952 View attachment 426954


Beautiful!!!!  What are you using to hold your hair?


----------



## LushLox

Reinventing21 said:


> Beautiful!!!!  What are you using to hold your hair?



Thanks, it's a banana clip.


----------



## SugarSweetCoco**

MzSwift said:


> Lol, I use straight petroleum jelly!!  But I do wash my hair within a week of my relaxer.  Maybe that had something to do with it.  All I know is that it started burning so I rushed the rest of the application. SMH.



Thank you!


----------



## sunnieb

@sweetiep welcome back a and welcome to Texas!

Why do you think I jumped on the bunning train so hard?   The heat and humidity here refuses to let our hair be great - especially if you stretch. 

Cramps are kicking my butt today, but I'm going to mix a batch of shea butter moisturizer and do a honey/ castor oil mask tonight. Just moving slow today.......


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I need to stop being lazy and relax my hair. I have a significant amount of new growth.


----------



## sweetiep

sunnieb said:


> @sweetiep welcome back a and welcome to Texas!
> 
> Why do you think I jumped on the bunning train so hard?   The heat and humidity here refuses to let our hair be great - especially if you stretch.
> 
> Cramps are kicking my butt today, but I'm going to mix a batch of shea butter moisturizer and do a honey/ castor oil mask tonight. Just moving slow today.......



Lol! So so true! Sorry about the cramps, I feel your pain. Literally last week. I’m only a few weeks post relaxer so I will have see how this stretching goes. How many weeks do you normally stretch? I’m gonna try 12 weeks and go from there.


----------



## sunnieb

sweetiep said:


> Lol! So so true! Sorry about the cramps, I feel your pain. Literally last week. I’m only a few weeks post relaxer so I will have see how this stretching goes. How many weeks do you normally stretch? I’m gonna try 12 weeks ago go from there.



I'm recovering from a major setback, so I'm stretching 26 weeks this year to give my hair a break.   Normally I'd stretch 14-16 weeks.  12 weeks is good too.


----------



## LushLox

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I need to stop being lazy and relax my hair. I have a significant amount of new growth.



How long have you stretched for this time round?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> How long have you stretched for this time round?


7 months and 24 days according to   convertunits.com’s Date Difference calculator lol. Y’all know how lazy I am, so I just been using leave ins and the Care Free Curl on top. I think it’s been helping the line of demarcation. The left side is really freaking luscious and I wish the right side would hurry up and catch up lol


----------



## LushLox

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> 7 months and 24 days according to   convertunits.com’s Date Difference calculator lol. Y’all know how lazy I am, so I just been using leave ins and the Care Free Curl on top. I think it’s been helping the line of demarcation. The left side is really freaking luscious and I wish the right side would hurry up and catch up lol



You may as well stop playing and transition! 

I know what you mean about having a weaker side. My right side is just meh, the left side is so much better.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> You may as well stop playing and transition!
> 
> I know what you mean about having a weaker side. My right side is just meh, the left side is so much better.


I’m too lazy to be natural  My scalp loves attention but my hair doesn’t. I’m gonna get to it, I just don’t know when.


----------



## sweetiep

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> 7 months and 24 days according to   convertunits.com’s Date Difference calculator lol. Y’all know how lazy I am, so I just been using leave ins and the Care Free Curl on top. I think it’s been helping the line of demarcation. The left side is really freaking luscious and I wish the right side would hurry up and catch up lol


That’s some serious stretching! Wow


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sweetiep said:


> That’s some serious stretching! Wow


That’s because the dress code is really casual at my job. I look a hot mess most of the time, cause I get sweaty and dirty  

This is how I’ve been wearing my hair on and off for the last two weeks. Sometimes I wear 3 ponytails, or two buns in various ways.


----------



## MzSwift

I remember when I first started lurking LCHF as a natural and kept seeing all of these relaxed ladies growing from SL to MBL/WL in months just from cowashing and wet bunning. I’m seriously needing that simplicity in my life right now but I don’t know the way to properly do it. I remember they used to alternate cowashing with a protein and a moisturizing condish but don’t remember the rest. Does anyone have any other tips?

Oh, and I plan to relax this week. Did my protein tx two days ago. My hair is telling me it’s time.


----------



## sweetiep

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That’s because the dress code is really casual at my job. I look a hot mess most of the time, cause I get sweaty and dirty
> 
> This is how I’ve been wearing my hair on and off for the last two weeks. Sometimes I wear 3 ponytails, or two buns in various ways.


Oh ok! Well it still looks good! Doesn’t look a hot mess to me. Not sure what my stretch is gonna look like. I’m just getting started.


----------



## sweetiep

MzSwift said:


> I remember when I first started lurking LCHF as a natural and kept seeing all of these relaxed ladies growing from SL to MBL/WL in months just from cowashing and wet bunning. I’m seriously needing that simplicity in my life right now but I don’t know the way to properly do it. I remember they used to alternate cowashing with a protein and a moisturizing condish but don’t remember the rest. Does anyone have any other tips?
> 
> Oh, and I plan to relax this week. Did my protein tx two days ago. My hair is telling me it’s time.



Now I really like this plan. Sounds simple enough.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sweetiep said:


> Oh ok! Well it still looks good! Doesn’t look a hot mess to me. Not sure what my stretch is gonna look like. I’m just getting started.


Thanks 

Good luck on your stretch!


----------



## LushLox

Do any of you guys remember the Feature of the Month? Some throwback hair porn!

http://beverlysfeaturesofthemonth.blogspot.co.uk/2008/06/june-2007-feature-of-month-isis.html


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> Do any of you guys remember the Feature of the Month? Some throwback hair porn!
> 
> http://beverlysfeaturesofthemonth.blogspot.co.uk/2008/06/june-2007-feature-of-month-isis.html



Whohoo! More Isis porn! Good lookin out, girl


----------



## sunnieb

LushLox said:


> Do any of you guys remember the Feature of the Month? Some throwback hair porn!
> 
> http://beverlysfeaturesofthemonth.blogspot.co.uk/2008/06/june-2007-feature-of-month-isis.html



I do! I miss FOTM.  It was a good way to see what everyone was doing with their hair. I wish I'd saved my feature to see how I answered the questions. 

Her hair is lovely!  I've  been thinking of texlaxing. I will definitely stop relaxing bone straight.


----------



## sunnieb

I love Google!  I couldn't find my FOTM, but I did find my answers to similar questions on a hair blog from 2011.  Man! I was on it with my hair care back then!  2 dcs a week AND 2-3 cowashes???  One thing is for sure.   My hair loves water and conditioner.   Lemme go do a quick cowash......

------------

What made you decide to begin your hair journey? 

I got tired of my hair growing to shoulder length and breaking off. This happened to me for years. By late 2008, I’d had enough of this cycle and started searching the internet for help. I was amazed at all of the information and blogs related to black hair care! Women who looked like me with my hair texture were growing their hair to great lengths. I gained hope that if they could do it, so could I.

Are you relaxed, texlaxed, transitioning, or natural?

Fully relaxed

What is your regimen and what products do you use in your regimen?
My Regimen

Shampoo/DC 2x a week
Co-wash 2-3x a week
Always airdry
No direct heat
No brushing (combs only)
Self-relax with Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp every 14 weeks
My Products

Shampoo: Suave Daily Clarifying(2x a month); Nexxus Therappe (weekly)

Deep Conditioners : Nexxus Humectress/Motions CPR Protein Reconstructor (always add 1tbsp honey and evoo )


I apply my deep conditioners like Hairlicious in this video:

_Only difference is that I no longer twist, I just lay my hair over to the side._

_I do my protein deep conditioner on dry hair. It makes a difference! My hair is softer and has more bounce. I then follow up with Nexxus Therappe and airdry with my regular leave-ins._
_Co-wash Conditioners: Garnier Fructis/Herbal Essences – all varieties.

Leave Ins: ORS Carrot Oil, African Royale Hot Six Oil, Castor Oil, Extra Virgin Coconut Oil, NTM Silk Touch Leave-In, Rusk Smoother

How have you styled your hair throughout your journey thus far?
I wear buns 5 days a week. On the weekends, I wear ponytails or some sort of half-up/half-down style.






Who are your hair inspiration(s)?
I would have to say Sylver2 is the first head of hair I saw that made a believer out of me. I lived in her Fotki for a month! She’s the reason I use Rusk Smoother to this day.

Sunshine from Hairlicious also inspired me with her videos and tutorials. It’s because of her that I add honey and EVOO to my deep conditioners.

What are your hair goal(s) and how do you plan to achieve them?
I want my relaxed hair to grow as long and healthy as it’ll grow! I want it all! I plan to stay the course by not getting lazy with my hair regimen, drinking 100oz water daily, being consistent with my vitamins, eating better, and regular exercise.

Do you have a hair album, blog, or youtube channel?
Here’s my album:
http://members.fotki.com/sunnieb/about/

What hair appliance, tool, or product could you never live without?

Only one???

I guess my silk scarf because I use it nightly to keep my hair moisturized and neat while I sleep.

My hair is beautiful because…..it shows off all of my hard work and proves that with proper care, my hair type can and will grow healthy and long.

_


----------



## MzSwift

Alright, texlax all done.  I'm still airdrying and tired from little man putting up a fight with sleep tonight.

I think this one turned out much better than the Vitale IDEAL. My hair feels normal again.  I didn't do the midstep protein instead I mixed the protein and moisture DC and used them after I neutralized.  I do miss using my ACV rinse and I will reincorporate that into my neutralizing step.

Lastly, I dunno why I keep listening to ladies about detangling in the the shower. That's a no-go for me.  Maybe if I were bonelaxed but not while texlaxed. It was tedious and I stopped 1/4 of the way through.  My hair doesn't cooperate "under the force of the shower water" like some others.  It didn't when I was natural either.  What works for me is to wait until after I rinse out the final DC and separate my "clumps" with my fingers as my hair is air drying.  I lose so much less hair that way.

My results are nothing spectacular because I didn't blow out and flat iron like I usually do on relax day.  I'm trying to only do it once or twice a year to do length checks and to trim/dust.  But I am very happy with my blow out texture. So now, let's see if these pix show up because I'm trying to use Fotki again. Lol.

Relaxer Prep-
View media item 129759






Relaxer application-

View media item 129761
Results. Texture, about 60% Air dried-

View media item 129763


----------



## MzSwift

Wow, those are HUGE!! But it was so easy to attach them.  Guess I have to upload to this site and post from my album so that they aren't so big.  Sigh.


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift I love it!  Nice and thick!

You are why I'm thinking of texlaxing.


----------



## MzSwift

@sunnieb 

 Aww shucks. 
I can’t wait to see! Your buns and ponytails are already thick as a bonelaxed lady!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift I love it! I think I’m definitely going back to texlaxing. I don’t think my hair can handle bone straight even though it’s the easiest for me.  Did you mention your steps some where in your content history?


----------



## sunnieb

I guess with texlaxing you have to relax for the exact same time each time to get consistency? I don't think I'll relax for only 5 minutes though. 

I'll probably only let the relaxer process for 10 minutes or so.  Not long enough to be bone straight, but long enough to process.

I don't know.   I'll see how I feel on relaxer day.


----------



## MzSwift

@ItsMeLilLucky

Thanks so much, sis! 
*hangs head in shame* Nope, I don’t document it anywhere except in my posts. So Imma try to put it here. Lol

I always use a mild lye relaxer. But I’ve seen ladies get good results with no-lye. For the past 4 years I’ve alternated between adding oil/condish to the relaxer or adding oil/condish to my hair instead.  I think I favor the results and simplicity of adding them to my hair because I can better control my texlax results by leaving the relaxer on longer or shorter and by smoothing or not smoothing. I hope that makes sense.

I borrowed the pre-parting and twisting sections idea from @sunnieb and that has made relaxing long hair so much easier. I prefer to do larger parts to prevent my hair from getting bone straight. I applied the relaxer to my whole head in just under 5 minutes! I use my hands to apply and then lightly smooth each section once, maybe twice in areas where the perm is not taking as much.

I rinse as soon as I’m finished applying and cleaning up the supplies so it stays on about 3 minutes after application. I rinse thoroughly and massage in neutralizing shampoo and leave that in for 5-10 minutes. Then I rinse and pour on an ACV/water mix. That helps to restore my pH and to heal any scalp burns. I leave that on for at least 10 minutes then massage in some neutralizing poo before rinsing. I wash with neutralizer 1-2 more times after that to be safe then move on to DCing with protein and moisture.

I hope this is what you were asking about. If not, let me know!


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> I guess with texlaxing you have to relax for the exact same time each time to get consistency? I don't think I'll relax for only 5 minutes though.
> 
> I'll probably only let the relaxer process for 10 minutes or so.  Not long enough to be bone straight, but long enough to process.
> 
> I don't know.   I'll see how I feel on relaxer day.



Yeah, I actually did let it sit for about 10 minutes. My strands are fine though so it would probably process too much for me if left on any longer. I find that it’s easier to do whatever works for your hair when texlaxing. Sometimes I stretch longer so I may process longer or smooth the sections more.


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky
> 
> Thanks so much, sis!
> *hangs head in shame* Nope, I don’t document it anywhere except in my posts. So Imma try to put it here. Lol
> 
> I always use a mild lye relaxer. But I’ve seen ladies get good results with no-lye. For the past 4 years I’ve alternated between adding oil/condish to the relaxer or adding oil/condish to my hair instead.  I think I favor the results and simplicity of adding them to my hair because I can better control my texlax results by leaving the relaxer on longer or shorter and by smoothing or not smoothing. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> I borrowed the pre-parting and twisting sections idea from @sunnieb and that has made relaxing long hair so much easier. I prefer to do larger parts to prevent my hair from getting bone straight. I applied the relaxer to my whole head in just under 5 minutes! I use my hands to apply and then lightly smooth each section once, maybe twice in areas where the perm is not taking as much.
> 
> I rinse as soon as I’m finished applying and cleaning up the supplies so it stays on about 3 minutes after application. I rinse thoroughly and massage in neutralizing shampoo and leave that in for 5-10 minutes. *Then I rinse and pour on an ACV/water mix. *That helps to restore my pH and to heal any scalp burns. I leave that on for at least 10 minutes then massage in some neutralizing poo before rinsing. I wash with neutralizer 1-2 more times after that to be safe then move on to DCing with protein and moisture.
> 
> I hope this is what you were asking about. If not, let me know!



I do this too but it's mostly out of laziness coz sometimes it takes forever for the shampoo to stop turning pink.


----------



## sunnieb

Reading through my copious notes from when I was about 2 years in my hair journey.  Water hit my head 6 days a week on average.  I need to face it. My hair needs water.  A lot of it.

Good thing I'm a coupon queen. I'll start loading up my stash of Garnier and Herbal Essence for cheap.  I already have 8 bottles.


----------



## betteron2day

I relaxed my hair March 30. I'll see how long I can stretch this time.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift Fabulous! It’s okay Sis, it’s recorded for posterity’s sake now 

I definitely think I’m gonna pre part and twist since I have a lot of new growth. This’ll take a lot of time off, since I’m slow lol. Also I need to have a little texture in my hair, now I have to play around with the time and if I wanna add conditioner or oil. I’m thinking conditioner cause it’s cheaper.

Edited to ask: is your acv mix 50/50?


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> Reading through my copious notes from when I was about 2 years in my hair journey.  Water hit my head 6 days a week on average.  I need to face it. My hair needs water.  A lot of it.
> 
> Good thing I'm a coupon queen. I'll start loading up my stash of Garnier and Herbal Essence for cheap.  I already have 8 bottles.



Yeah I recall reading that you used to co-wash quite a lot. Do you know why you stopped (or reduced) it?

Sometimes I look at my hair of yesteryear and sigh because it was so much better then, health and lengthwise than it is now. I didn't take any notes though so I can't really pin-point on key things.  The only thing that I did consistently was DC twice a week, whereas I don't always do that now; maybe I need to revisit it.


----------



## sunnieb

@LushLox I took my hair for granted and thought it was unbreakable. So much for that. 

Good news is that my hair is growing in at a good pace. I'll have a whole new head of healthy hair in a few years and I'll treat it like fine silk.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift Fabulous! It’s okay Sis, it’s recorded for posterity’s sake now
> 
> I definitely think I’m gonna pre part and twist since I have a lot of new growth. This’ll take a lot of time off, since I’m slow lol. Also I need to have a little texture in my hair, now I have to play around with the time and if I wanna add conditioner or oil. I’m thinking conditioner cause it’s cheaper.
> 
> Edited to ask: is your acv mix 50/50?



Yes ma'am, it's a 50/50 mix.


----------



## MzSwift

I baggied  overnight so my hair was still damp from my M&S session last night.  I've always been iffy about bunning because I never felt like my ends were properly protected.  I usually either make a ponytail and then twist and pin my ends under; make a bantu knot and put a band around it; or I make a ponytail and pull my hair halfway through on the second pull.  The ponytail ones don't really seem very protective for me but I could be wrong.  And the knot bun makes me look like I have no hair.  As my hair has gotten longer, I roll my hair under as if it's in a hair roller and then secure the roll with a band.  But that makes my bun look so tiny. 

I remember seeing something way back when I started lurking the hair boards called the Southern Tease bun.  It was simple (check), quick (check), seemed to be low tension (check), made the bun look full (check) and  it covered the ends (check).  So I tried this bun today.


I feel so much better about this bun!  My ends feel tucked and protected. The only issue I have is that my hair is longer so the bottom of the bun kept rubbing on my neck.  I ended up putting a small  band around the bun to pull the bottom up.  I think I'm going to try this bun method in different locations on my head to see if it works as well everywhere.


----------



## MzSwift

I'm planning to alternate between bunning (with and without phony ponies) and banded ponytails this spring and summer until about 6 weeks into my stretch.



I bought these bands from Amazon a couple of months ago and so far I love them!  



After 6 weeks I will rock cornrows and wigs and maybe throw in some mini braids (those things take FOREVER).


----------



## sunnieb

I'm dropping my weekly honey/castor oil treatment for the rest of this stretch.  I'll stick to cowashing more often like I used to.

I found more of my hair notes from 2011.  It's amazing how I used to be so into my haircare.  No wonder my hair blossomed!  I never got tired or lazy.  Taking care of my hair was like brushing my teeth or taking a bath - just a regular part of my daily routine.  

I hate it took losing half my hair to realize this.  Learn from my mistake ladies!  Don't get lazy!!!!


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

MzSwift said:


> I baggied  overnight so my hair was still damp from my M&S session last night.  I've always been iffy about bunning because I never felt like my ends were properly protected.  I usually either make a ponytail and then twist and pin my ends under; make a bantu knot and put a band around it; or I make a ponytail and pull my hair halfway through on the second pull.  The ponytail ones don't really seem very protective for me but I could be wrong.  And the knot bun makes me look like I have no hair.  As my hair has gotten longer, I roll my hair under as if it's in a hair roller and then secure the roll with a band.  But that makes my bun look so tiny.
> 
> I remember seeing something way back when I started lurking the hair boards called the Southern Tease bun.  It was simple (check), quick (check), seemed to be low tension (check), made the bun look full (check) and  it covered the ends (check).  So I tried this bun today.
> 
> 
> I feel so much better about this bun!  My ends feel tucked and protected. The only issue I have is that my hair is longer so the bottom of the bun kept rubbing on my neck.  I ended up putting a small  band around the bun to pull the bottom up.  I think I'm going to try this bun method in different locations on my head to see if it works as well everywhere.



This bun looks great! I wonder if I can get it to work in my hair. My hair is longer than the woman in the video and I’m natural but I’m gonna give this a try one day. I need to get one of those hair sticks she used. I only ever wear buns.


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> I'm dropping my weekly honey/castor oil treatment for the rest of this stretch.  I'll stick to cowashing more often like I used to.
> 
> I found more of my hair notes from 2011.  It's amazing how I used to be so into my haircare.  No wonder my hair blossomed!  I never got tired or lazy.  Taking care of my hair was like brushing my teeth or taking a bath - just a regular part of my daily routine.
> 
> I hate it took losing half my hair to realize this.  Learn from my mistake ladies!  Don't get lazy!!!!



Same thing happened to me, my hair flourished and I then I got majorly complacent and lost most of it. 

But you had the health and length once, so you can get it back again.


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> I'm planning to alternate between bunning (with and without phony ponies) and banded ponytails this spring and summer until about 6 weeks into my stretch.
> 
> View attachment 428071
> 
> I bought these bands from Amazon a couple of months ago and so far I love them!
> 
> View attachment 428073
> 
> After 6 weeks I will rock cornrows and wigs and maybe throw in some mini braids (those things take FOREVER).



I love this style, a tutorial would be great!


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> I'm dropping my weekly honey/castor oil treatment for the rest of this stretch.  I'll stick to cowashing more often like I used to.
> 
> I found more of my hair notes from 2011.  It's amazing how I used to be so into my haircare.  No wonder my hair blossomed!  I never got tired or lazy.  Taking care of my hair was like brushing my teeth or taking a bath - just a regular part of my daily routine.
> 
> I hate it took losing half my hair to realize this.  Learn from my mistake ladies!  Don't get lazy!!!!



Yay! I'm happy to hear that you're feeling hair revitalized! Lol. I totally understand.  

And IIRC you had major life stressors going on.  That's not just laziness!  Don't be too hard on yourself.  I'm excited to see your progress!


----------



## MzSwift

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> This bun looks great! I wonder if I can get it to work in my hair. My hair is longer than the woman in the video and I’m natural but I’m gonna give this a try one day. I need to get one of those hair sticks she used. I only ever wear buns.



Sure you can!  Back then, ladies with shorter, NL hair were doing this bun.


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> I love this style, a tutorial would be great!



I gotchu, sis. 
I used to rock this style when I first texlaxed.  I think it would be a good alternative to bunning and I could wear it a couple of days in a row without having to redo it. Yay, low manipulation!  I would just take out the top ponytail holder at night and cover my hair with a sating bonnet.  Re-smooth the next day, put the ponytail holder back in and done.


^^She's so cute to me.  I used to send her children's haircare videos to my White foster/adoptive parents with Black girls.  Having said all of that, y'all know I watch YT vids on mute so I have no idea about the music, what she's saying or whatever she's selling in this video. Lol


----------



## sunnieb

Thank you for your kind words @MzSwift. I really appreciate it.


----------



## MzSwift

So I'm dragging a bit this morning because  my little man refuses to nap (20 freaking minutes!!!).  So I'm gonna post up a little hair inspo.  I need to keep this momentum going.  Thank you to all of these ladies who have shared your wonderful progress!  

Some of them show recovery from damaged hair, some show thickening and some show growth.  Hope someone else finds it inspirational!





 



























Length goal!!









^^That's gonna be me in a few length checks from now. I'm claiming it. Lol


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift those photos are awesome!


----------



## sunnieb

glad I posted my notes from that website.  I forgot all about doing my protein dc's on dry hair. Doing that now.


----------



## Wenbev

those photos are  definitely inspirational.  I've been dealing with breakage at the nape.    Its so bad, it looks like I got an undercut  
Anyhow, I did a hard protein treatment  a couple weeks ago and decided to not use heat for the remainder of my stretch.  I've been cowashing 2x a week and shampoo and dc roughly every 7-10 days.  
Tomor after the gym, I'll do a prepoo my mom did as a child, two eggs, blackstrap molasses, castor oil and some EOs bc I hate the smell of eggs. I'll wash out and dc with moisture.  
I'm also thinking not to relax during the summer if I can maintain moisture properly.  My last relaxer was 2/14 so that would be several months.  Maybe I'll do one more the end of this month which would take me to 11-12 weeks and then stretch through the summer since i'll definitely be doing only wash n twistouts


----------



## LushLox

I’ve got some breakage in my nape also, it’s not too bad, I think I’ve noticed before it became a big problem. I know it’s because I’ve worn ponytails and they’ve obviously been too tight, but I’ll be cutting that out. I will only wear very loose styles from now on. I’m even going to give flexi rods a break for a while. 

I’m going to section that area off and spend time M&S it regularly.

Here’s to looking like a school principal lol.


----------



## lalla

MzSwift said:


> So I'm dragging a bit this morning because  my little man refuses to nap (20 freaking minutes!!!).  So I'm gonna post up a little hair inspo.  I need to keep this momentum going.  Thank you to all of these ladies who have shared your wonderful progress!
> 
> Some of them show recovery from damaged hair, some show thickening and some show growth.  Hope someone else finds it inspirational!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 428149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 428157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Length goal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 428159
> 
> View attachment 428161
> 
> ^^That's gonna be me in a few length checks from now. I'm claiming it. Lol





Great pics! You have an amazing bone structure .


----------



## MzSwift

lalla said:


> Great pics! You have an amazing bone structure .



You are so sweet. I’m not in any of these pics.   I was looking at them for inspiration and wanted to share with you ladies. They inspired me to be better and more consistent with my regi.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was gonna relax my hair today, but I woke up all sweaty and I was scratching my head. Guess no relaxer today


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I was gonna relax my hair today, but I woke up all sweaty and I was scratching my head. Guess no relaxer today



Good call!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> Good call!


Girl, I was scratching like that man who sings the “Wobble” song, when he goes “Get in there! Yeah Yeah.” 

My nerves are shot today and it’s only 10:06am on this snowy April morning.


----------



## MzSwift

So I’ve just realized that for me, natural or relaxed, the best way for me to wear my hair “down” is in mini braids. They’re what help me to retain and they help me stretch longer. They just take FOREVER to put in and take down.

I just rinse those babies in the shower, slather in condish, squeeze out the excess liquid and go about my day flinging my hair around. At night, I can bun or crosswrap them before wrapping in my satin scarf.  No detangling to worry about. I also use less product.  And my hair smells great, freshly washed!

This loose hair is too much work! Lol. Whenever I straighten my hair, I’m too nervous about using too much product when I M&S so my hair doesn’t feel properly moisturized and it longs for water! I’m also worried about losing length due to my hair rubbing against my clothes. And don’t get me started on detangling!! Even braidouts are too much manipulation.

I think I’ll save loose hair for special occasions when I want to flaunt sexy, long hair. Lol


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I was gonna relax my hair today, but I woke up all sweaty and I was scratching my head. Guess no relaxer today



I hate when I do that!  I'll go weeks without scratching, but the morning of my planned relaxer day, I'll wake up justa scritching and scratching!  Ugh!


----------



## sunnieb

Oh!  I have two tubs of Shea Butter and still haven't mixed a batch.  I need to get on that.

I'm up to cowashing 4 days a week and my hair is loving it.  I may have to make it 5 days a week to get through this long relaxer stretch.


----------



## MzSwift

Halfway done with these mini braids. Once they’re done, I don’t have to redo them for another 3-4 weeks. So much easier to style, cleanse and condition in these.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> I hate when I do that!  I'll go weeks without scratching, but the morning of my planned relaxer day, I'll wake up justa scritching and scratching!  Ugh!


It’s a conspiracy


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Texture shot of my hair before I relax it. 
Why can’t I upload pictures anymore? 

My new growth is suffocating my scalp 

I thought about going back natural, but my nerves can’t handle it. The itchiness is what’s killer *face palm* lol


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Texture shot of my hair before I relax it.
> Why can’t I upload pictures anymore?
> 
> My new growth is suffocating my scalp
> 
> I thought about going back natural, but my nerves can’t handle it. The itchiness is what’s killer *face palm* lol



I know - the picture thing makes me mad sometimes too! 
Did you get around to relaxing? After 20 weeks I bet you do have a lot of ng. But that’s a good thing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> I know - the picture thing makes me mad sometimes too!
> Did you get around to relaxing? After 20 weeks I bet you do have a lot of ng. But that’s a good thing!


No, I randomly got a sew in 
I think maybe when the weather breaks I’ll relax. I like to air dry and I can’t really do that comfortably


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> Halfway done with these mini braids. Once they’re done, I don’t have to redo them for another 3-4 weeks. So much easier to style, cleanse and condition in these.



How small are they? Any pics to share?


----------



## LushLox

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Texture shot of my hair before I relax it.
> Why can’t I upload pictures anymore?
> 
> My new growth is suffocating my scalp
> 
> I thought about going back natural, but my nerves can’t handle it. The itchiness is what’s killer *face palm* lol



Have you been re-sizing your pics? I have to always do that now, otherwise it doesn't work.


----------



## 11228

MzSwift said:


> Halfway done with these mini braids. Once they’re done, I don’t have to redo them for another 3-4 weeks. So much easier to style, cleanse and condition in these.



Pics please?

I do something similar. I want to see how your mini braids look. I braid about 10 partings and bun almost exclusively. I wash/condish once a week and rebraid those that needs to be and keep it moving. 

I do this 10/12 weeks post. I haven't so far because my roots melt with the new deep conditioning regime I started on. I peeped from a the thread is called "Moisture Drenched DC"


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> Have you been re-sizing your pics? I have to always do that now, otherwise it doesn't work.


Yes, I always resize. I have more luck posting an image from the Internet than an image from my phone.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> How small are they? Any pics to share?





11228 said:


> Pics please?
> 
> I do something similar. I want to see how your mini braids look. I braid about 10 partings and bun almost exclusively. I wash/condish once a week and rebraid those that needs to be and keep it moving.
> 
> I do this 10/12 weeks post. I haven't so far because my roots melt with the new deep conditioning regime I started on. I peeped from a the thread is called "Moisture Drenched DC"



This is my first time multi quoting, hope this works! Just took this real quick.
I ended up only braiding the first inch or so and twisting the rest. I’m hoping it makes for an easier takedown.


----------



## MzSwift




----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

MzSwift said:


>



Your hair looks great!

Who's that little cutie in the background?


----------



## MzSwift

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Your hair looks great!
> 
> Who's that little cutie in the background?



That’s my little shadow. He won’t let mommy out of his sight. Lol

ETA: Was multitasking and forgot to say, Thank you!


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


>



Aww...I can't see the pictures but I trust @Ms. Tarabotti 'S reaction. I know the twists look nice


----------



## sweetiep

For those of you using Henna, how often are you using it?


----------



## sweetiep

sunnieb said:


> I'm dropping my weekly honey/castor oil treatment for the rest of this stretch.  I'll stick to cowashing more often like I used to.
> 
> I found more of my hair notes from 2011.  It's amazing how I used to be so into my haircare.  No wonder my hair blossomed!  I never got tired or lazy.  Taking care of my hair was like brushing my teeth or taking a bath - just a regular part of my daily routine.
> 
> I hate it took losing half my hair to realize this.  Learn from my mistake ladies!  Don't get lazy!!!!



What does your hair look like now? All the pics I’ve seen of your hair looks great! Did you lose a lot? Sorry, this thread is so long, I know I didn’t read everything.


----------



## sunnieb

sweetiep said:


> What does your hair look like now? All the pics I’ve seen of your hair looks great! Did you lose a lot? Sorry, this thread is so long, I know I didn’t read everything.



I lost a ton of hair, but it's on the mend! 

My avatar pic is from January and after the damage.  I'm posting monthly pics in my Fotki so I can document my journey back to hair health.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> Aww...I can't see the pictures but I trust @Ms. Tarabotti 'S reaction. I know the twists look nice



Oh no! Did I mess something up? Are you seeing the dreaded “x?”


----------



## MzSwift

sweetiep said:


> For those of you using Henna, how often are you using it?



I actually add henna and a few other powders to a conditioner and I use that mix daily as a leave in condish or a cowash. Sometimes I use it to M&S at night before wrapping my hair up. For me, it’s the easiest way to incorporate ayurveda. I still see the benefits of the powders this way. Also, it’s less messy and drying than when I used to do straight henna masks/tx. I hope this makes sense!


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> Oh no! Did I mess something up? Are you seeing the dreaded “x?”



I'm pretty sure it isn't you. It seems everyone is having issues uploading pictures lately.

I see a grey circle with a dash in it.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> I'm pretty sure it isn't you. It seems everyone is having issues uploading pictures lately.
> 
> I see a grey circle with a dash in it.



OK. I think I’m going to add them to my LHCF album and repost — just to be safe.


----------



## MzSwift

Still having trouble posting pix 

Had to crop them really tight. @Sosoothing  and @11228 can you see them now?

View media item 129813
View media item 129811


----------



## 11228

MzSwift said:


> Still having trouble posting pix
> 
> Had to crop them really tight. @Sosoothing  and @11228 can you see them now?



Finally. I knew it'd make it work

Mine are gigantic in comparison. Yours look so professional and a true protective style. How long do you keep them in?


----------



## Sosoothing

@MzSwift 

I see them now.  Thanks for reposting. That definitely took you a while and it is so neatly done. It lasts weeks right? I might have to try this instead of adding extensions to give my edges a break.


----------



## MzSwift

11228 said:


> Finally. I knew it'd make it work
> 
> Mine are gigantic in comparison. Yours look so professional and a true protective style. How long do you keep them in?



Thanks, sis. I can usually keep them in for months at a time. I just start redoing them one-by-one around week 3 or 4 depending on how they’re looking. Lol



Sosoothing said:


> @MzSwift
> 
> I see them now.  Thanks for reposting. That definitely took you a while and it is so neatly done. It lasts weeks right? I might have to try this instead of adding extensions to *give my edges a break*.



Yes, this is one of the big reasons I started doing them without extentions.  That and the ability to rinse, cleanse and condition them more often. I feel like I’m better able to care for my hair. I grew my hair from 4” to WL alternating these with wigs/cornrows!


----------



## sweetiep

MzSwift said:


> I actually add henna and a few other powders to a conditioner and I use that mix daily as a leave in condish or a cowash. Sometimes I use it to M&S at night before wrapping my hair up. For me, it’s the easiest way to incorporate ayurveda. I still see the benefits of the powders this way. Also, it’s less messy and drying than when I used to do straight henna masks/tx. I hope this makes sense!


Yes, makes total sense. I have so much gray I definitely need it for color.


----------



## sweetiep

@MzSwift Love them!!


----------



## sweetiep

sunnieb said:


> I lost a ton of hair, but it's on the mend!
> 
> My avatar pic is from January and after the damage.  I'm posting monthly pics in my Fotki so I can document my journey back to hair health.



Oh ok, I get you! I’m a little nervous about mine since I went through the transitioning and all to end up relaxing again. Hopefully, I can stay on the straight and narrow and keep the hair on my head. That’s why I’m in this thread taking all the advice I can get from you ladies. I think it was you who are using Nexxus Humectress right? I picked up some the other day and I love it! Love the smell and the softness I get from it.


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift love your braids! The bun is my favorite!

@sweetiep yep,  Nexxus Humectress has been a staple of mine for years now.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

I was reading through the posts and saw someone mention doing a protein treatment on dry hair but can't find the OP.  OP, I would like to know what product do you use and what is the benefit/result of protein on dry hair vs wet hair?  It is an interesting concept that I think I might explore.  Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MzSwift

Bad&Bougee said:


> I was reading through the posts and saw someone mention doing a protein treatment on dry hair but can't find the OP.  OP, I would like to know what product do you use and what is the benefit/result of protein on dry hair vs wet hair?  It is an interesting concept that I think I might explore.  Any info is greatly appreciated.



I wonder if it might’ve been @LushLox when she posted her barbie doll hair. I think that was in her regi.


----------



## sunnieb

Bad&Bougee said:


> I was reading through the posts and saw someone mention doing a protein treatment on dry hair but can't find the OP.  OP, I would like to know what product do you use and what is the benefit/result of protein on dry hair vs wet hair?  It is an interesting concept that I think I might explore.  Any info is greatly appreciated.



That might've been me! 

I use Nexxus Emergencee mixed with a dab of honey.   I let it sit for about 45 minutes then clarify and end with Nexxus Therrappe shampoo. 

The benefit for my hair is that it doesn't feel as rough after air drying.  

Some ladies follow with an additional dc after shampooing, but I don't.


----------



## abioni

Would you please post a link to the Moisture Drenched DC thread. I search and I couldn't find it. 



11228 said:


> Pics please?
> 
> I do something similar. I want to see how your mini braids look. I braid about 10 partings and bun almost exclusively. I wash/condish once a week and rebraid those that needs to be and keep it moving.
> 
> I do this 10/12 weeks post. I haven't so far because my roots melt with the new deep conditioning regime I started on. I peeped from a the thread is called "Moisture Drenched DC"


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> I wonder if it might’ve been @LushLox when she posted her barbie doll hair. I think that was in her regi.



Aww shucks thanks  No it wasn't me I always DC/treat on damp hair.



abioni said:


> Would you please post a link to the Moisture Drenched DC thread. I search and I couldn't find it.



Here you go 

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/you-need-a-moisture-drenched-pre-poo.509482/


----------



## Bad&Bougee

sunnieb said:


> That might've been me!
> 
> I use Nexxus Emergencee mixed with a dab of honey.   I let it sit for about 45 minutes then clarify and end with Nexxus Therrappe shampoo.
> 
> The benefit for my hair is that it doesn't feel as rough after air drying.
> 
> Some ladies follow with an additional dc after shampooing, but I don't.



Thank you for the response @sunnieb.  Have you used any other protein treatments besides Emergencee on dry hair?  Emergencee and I DO NOT get along but I do like the idea of a protein treatment on dry hair.  And I have always been curious about the Therrappe Shampoo - I just might stop staring at it every time I go the BS and actually buy it on my next visit.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

MzSwift said:


> I wonder if it might’ve been @LushLox when she posted her barbie doll hair. I think that was in her regi.



Thanks for your help!


----------



## sunnieb

Bad&Bougee said:


> Thank you for the response @sunnieb.  Have you used any other protein treatments besides Emergencee on dry hair?  Emergencee and I DO NOT get along but I do like the idea of a protein treatment on dry hair.  And I have always been curious about the Therrappe Shampoo - I just might stop staring at it every time I go the BS and actually buy it on my next visit.



The only reason I switched to Emergencee is because Motions screwed with my Motions CPR.  I'm still mad about that!  It used to be so thick, now it's just a watered down liquidity goop!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

sunnieb said:


> The only reason I switched to Emergencee is because Motions screwed with my Motions CPR.  I'm still mad about that!  It used to be so thick, now it's just a watered down liquidity goop!



I can't even find Motions CPR.  I used to love that stuff!  I mostly use Aphogee's 2 step or Giovanni's Nutrifix Hair Reconstructor - I will try Giovanni and see what happens.  Thank you, ma'am.


----------



## sunnieb

Bad&Bougee said:


> I can't even find Motions CPR.  I used to love that stuff!  I mostly use Aphogee's 2 step or Giovanni's Nutrifix Hair Reconstructor - I will try Giovanni and see what happens.  Thank you, ma'am.



I know! It was everywhere then nowhere!

I got so happy to find some on Amazon.  My joy was stolen when the 'new and improved' formula arrived.   I tried it and may as well have just used tap water.  No penetration just slid off my strands.  If they ever go back to the original formula, I'll dump Emergencee immediately!


----------



## MzSwift

OK, I thought it was just me! CPR has been my staple since the early 2000’s. I ran out last year and couldn’t find it anymore. I’ve tried Joico k-pak reconstructor for the past year or so and it’s been a little stronger protein than I would like.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

MzSwift said:


> OK, I thought it was just me! CPR has been my staple since the early 2000’s. I ran out last year and couldn’t find it anymore. I’ve tried Joico k-pak reconstructor for the past year or so and it’s been a little stronger protein than I would like.[/QUOTE
> 
> No ma'am.  You are not the only one.  Companies get on my nerves when they just stop manufacturing products that we love.
> 
> I don't know how I keep forgetting about Joico!  I have been wanting to try it for years.  I need to put it in one of my online carts to help me remember to purchase it.  I will use that instead of Giovanni. My hair will definitely need it when I remove these box braids.


----------



## sweetiep

Anybody using Caruso Hair steam rollers? I had one a long time ago and don’t know what happened to it so I bought another one yesterday. I think I’m loving it so far.


----------



## MzSwift

Ooh, pretty @sweetiep ! 

I've never used any steam rollers.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

sweetiep said:


> Anybody using Caruso Hair steam rollers? I had one a long time ago and don’t know what happened to it so I bought another one yesterday. I think I’m loving it so far.
> View attachment 429221



Your hair is gorgeous.  Beautiful curls.


----------



## sweetiep

Thanks ladies! I wish I was good at rollersetting but I’m not. So I will see how this works. So far so good and because it’s steam I can do it more frequently.


----------



## LushLox

Very pretty set @sweetiep

I have a Caruso setter. Although I think the heating element in it had stopped working which I'm quite upset about so I'll have to stump up the money for a new setter. At least this way I'll have a decent amount of rollers. There is a real art to using the caruso's though, you can't keep the roller on the setter for too long as it just results in limp curls.

They'll be some big threads on here, have search for tips.


----------



## sweetiep

@LushLox Thanks! I will do a search for it.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Guess I can stop lurking around and say hello.

.....Hi!


----------



## MzSwift

PlanetCybertron said:


> Guess I can stop lurking around and say hello.
> 
> .....Hi!


----------



## Wenbev

relaxed today, was 12wks post. it is the longest I can go at this time. tried some different things - added olaplex no 1 to the relaxer, did a midstep protein treatment before neutralizing as well as a olaplex treat with no 1 and no 2 after neutralizing.


----------



## klsjackson

Hello Ladies!! I am currently 12 weeks post. This is the longest I have ever stretched. I had considered going natural (straight natural) but I don't like flat ironing my hair weekly. It has done very well, but I am just hesitant to use flat irons so frequently. I am debating on whether or not I should relax this weekend or stretch a few more weeks. Any ladies flatiron during your stretch? If so how do you maintain the health of your hair? Thanks in advance for any tips or suggestions. I am at Arm pit grazing BSL. My goal is full BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

klsjackson said:


> Hello Ladies!! I am currently 12 weeks post. This is the longest I have ever stretched. I had considered going natural (straight natural) but I don't like flat ironing my hair weekly. It has done very well, but I am just hesitant to use flat irons so frequently. I am debating on whether or not I should relax this weekend or stretch a few more weeks. Any ladies flatiron during your stretch? If so how do you maintain the health of your hair? Thanks in advance for any tips or suggestions. I am at Arm pit grazing BSL. My goal is full BSL by the end of the year.



If you are able to maintain without breakage then you should S T R E T C H a few more weeks!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

klsjackson said:


> Hello Ladies!! I am currently 12 weeks post. This is the longest I have ever stretched. I had considered going natural (straight natural) but I don't like flat ironing my hair weekly. It has done very well, but I am just hesitant to use flat irons so frequently. I am debating on whether or not I should relax this weekend or stretch a few more weeks. Any ladies flatiron during your stretch? If so how do you maintain the health of your hair? Thanks in advance for any tips or suggestions. I am at Arm pit grazing BSL. My goal is full BSL by the end of the year.



This is just me personally. 

But I usually stretch to 6 months. I have kind of been graced with extremely fine strands. My hair  is overall on the denser side, but the fine strands are soft so my new growth doesn’t put up a fight when I soften it with moisture. 

I do flatiron. But it’s only the 3-4 days prior to relaxing. Helps with parting and smoothing too. Cuts my time pretty much in half, and helps the relaxer take because my hair generally doesn’t take to normal strength relaxers at all even it’s super moisturized. 

So I’ll shampoo, condition, DC, and apply a light oil just where my new growth ends and keep my hair up until I relax and moisturize my already relaxed hair up until then. 

When it’s relaxed I make a point to not manipulate it much. If I need to detangle a bit I’ll separate with my hands, or put my hair up in four big twists, or loose bun. But I don’t put a comb or brush to my hair whatsoever when it’s flat ironed for those days. For my flat ironed new growth I don’t mind it puffing up a bit because I’ll spritz it to keep it moisturized, but I just make a point to keep it neatly separated and put up so it doesn’t tangle within itself. 

If I don’t flat iron prior to relaxing, I’ll blow dry on cool for however long it takes to dry and do the same to it for the few days prior to the relaxer like I would if I flatironed. I tend to blow dry more than I flatiron just because I don’t have to worry about heat. I only do this twice a year since I relax twice a year. If I do neither I’ll put in loose big twists after the initial detangle from washing, and redo them if needed.i make six sections and when I take them down to relax I just relax the sections since it’s already parted and everything. 

I just make sure to be gentle and separate any tangles gently and soften my new growth as much as I can prior to blow drying or Flat ironing.

This seems like a lot but it goes by pretty fast in real time.


----------



## klsjackson

Thanks ladies!!! I think I will stretch a few more weeks. I have a trip out of town in a few weeks and kinda wanted to relax before the trip but I will see how it goes. @Bad&Bougee @PlanetCybertron I too have fine strands, but a dense amount of hair. I used to get a relaxer every 6 weeks!! My hair always thrived and grew but the stylist was trimming off my new growth at each relaxer. But I prefer to flatiron and not use the chemicals in my hair. I will keep you ladies updated. I will also upload a hair pic real soon.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

I'm going to miss the Relaxed Hair Thread I am transitioning back to natural.  I enjoy relaxed hair, the myriad of styles that I can wear, and the response my hair has when relaxed but natural hair is probably my better bet.  I truly miss the curls and coils, the density that natural hair has and all the protective styles that, apparently, others deemed to be my signature hairstyles.  Not looking forward to the transition process or cutting off hair that has grown to a couple inches past SL but it will grow back.

I wish you Ladies healthy, happy, relaxed, long hair.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Bad&Bougee said:


> I'm going to miss the Relaxed Hair Thread I am transitioning back to natural.  I enjoy relaxed hair, the myriad of styles that I can wear, and the response my hair has when relaxed but natural hair is probably my better bet.  I truly miss the curls and coils, the density that natural hair has and all the protective styles that, apparently, others deemed to be my signature hairstyles.  Not looking forward to the transition process or cutting off hair that has grown to a couple inches past SL but it will grow back.
> 
> I wish you Ladies healthy, happy, relaxed, long hair.



Happy transitioning!!! 

Show us your lovely curls after a while!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

PlanetCybertron said:


> Happy transitioning!!!
> 
> Show us your lovely curls after a while!



Thank you!  I certainly will!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bad&Bougee said:


> I'm going to miss the Relaxed Hair Thread I am transitioning back to natural.  I enjoy relaxed hair, the myriad of styles that I can wear, and the response my hair has when relaxed but natural hair is probably my better bet.  I truly miss the curls and coils, the density that natural hair has and all the protective styles that, apparently, others deemed to be my signature hairstyles.  Not looking forward to the transition process or cutting off hair that has grown to a couple inches past SL but it will grow back.
> 
> I wish you Ladies healthy, happy, relaxed, long hair.


I was literally about to type something similar 


Well ladies, I think my season of relaxed hair is over for now.

I’m still gonna pop in and like y’all posts. You can’t stop me


----------



## Bad&Bougee

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I was literally about to type something similar
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I think my season of relaxed hair is over for now.
> 
> I’m still gonna pop in and like y’all posts. You can’t stop me



It will be good to have a Transition Buddy.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Bad&Bougee said:


> It will be good to have a Transition Buddy.


Well don’t count on me for that. I’m thinking about chopping today 

I will, however be rooting for you from the sidelines.


----------



## danysedai

I found this youtuber, she speaks French so I understand just a bit of what she's saying but her hair is out of this world amazing


btw, when doing the LOC method how is the hair styled after? is it done the night before? does it go in a bun?


----------



## klsjackson

I decided to relax yesterday. I was a few days past 13 weeks. Relaxer went well. I did not relax bone straight. Now I can focus on something else. I just know that natural is not for me and I don’t want to flatiron every week. My hair is 4a/b and fine. So most protective styles are hard on my nape and edges. Wrapping and or pin curling works best for me but I do like stretching my relaxers so I,will try to do 16 weeks this time. Thanks for your advice ladies.


----------



## alundra

sunnieb said:


> I found more of my hair notes from 2011.*  It's amazing how I used to be so into my haircare.*  No wonder my hair blossomed!  I never got tired or lazy.  Taking care of my hair was like brushing my teeth or taking a bath - just a regular part of my daily routine.
> 
> *I hate it took losing half my hair to realize this.  Learn from my mistake ladies!  Don't get lazy!!!!*



This was me. If you want to, I can find/post it, but I was just over BSL in January 2011. I was so proud -- that was my real hair care goal. My hair looked GREAT. In 2006/2007 when I started, I kept meticulous notes. I wrote about conditioners, shampoos, co-washes, scents and oils and everything!

I started getting lazy. Then in late 2016 I started losing my hair like crazy and couldn't figure out why. I may be shoulder length if that now. I had a second set of tests and it's either due to low iron or iron stores (I'll tell you in a few weeks). Now I have to start from scratch.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@alundra That lazy bug always gets me. Good thing you took meticulous notes, now you know where to start at.


----------



## klsjackson

alundra said:


> This was me. If you want to, I can find/post it, but I was just over BSL in January 2011. I was so proud -- that was my real hair care goal. My hair looked GREAT. In 2006/2007 when I started, I kept meticulous notes. I wrote about conditioners, shampoos, co-washes, scents and oils and everything!
> 
> I started getting lazy. Then in late 2016 I started losing my hair like crazy and couldn't figure out why. I may be shoulder length if that now. I had a second set of tests and it's either due to low iron or iron stores (I'll tell you in a few weeks). Now I have to start from scratch.


@alundra I deal with low iron and low blood. I got sick in November and was not able to take care of my hair as normal until January. My hair suffered!!! It was literally falling out of my head. The shedding was horrendous. I lost quite a bit of hair on my edges and it was so thin. I felt horrible. Dr put me on iron pills and I put myself on a hair vitamin that helped me the last time I dealt with hair loss due to low iron / anemia. It’s called Hair Revive. I will post a link later. My shedding and breakage slowed within two weeks and I noticed a complete end of it within a month. Absolutely no shedding or breakage and my hair started back looking like “my” hair. It doesn’t make my hair grow so to speak not like Hairfinity but the overall health of my hair improved greatly with this product. I have ordered enough to last the rest of this year and will do to take. I hope your dr can give you some advice. Good advice. Most people don’t understand the seriousness of low iron. And when it begins to effect your hair, that means you need immediate help.


----------



## klsjackson

@alundra The price fluctuates. This was $21 when I purchased a few weeks ago.


----------



## alundra

Here's some notes I found on my computer from 2007. You can tell how old it is by the product recommendations. 

---------------------------------------------------
Part 1, 15 April 2007

I have washed my hair about twice this month so far. I used Amla Oil as a pre-shampoo. It really detangles my hair and makes it soft!
I do not have problems with detangling at all. I notice a lot of ladies do at the LHCF. (*2018 note*: I really have problems with detangling now!) 

I have sat under a small bonnet dryer that my aunt gave me to dry my hair. It doesn't get very hot at all, and my roller set turned out really well, I just should've waited until it dried because it frizzed up.

I didn't seal my hair with oil, so it looked kind of ... raggedy until I put some vatika oil on it and mixed it with the dove moisturizer. Next time I will give it a try. Was I over moisturized?

Things I am having trouble with:

1. Protein treatments and DC
I don't know when to do a protein treatment. WHat does it mean when your hair is "mushy"? I'm not sure.
2. Products
I still have not found a regiment that is right for me, although I am working on it.
3. PJ-ism
I want to try everything that everyone is recommending, but my wallet does not like me.

I will try to stick to washing my hair once a week until I get a good regiment going.

NG
I am having some NG in my crown area. Just a little bit - I can feel it, but it's not like a forest. It's growing in soft. I don't have any in the back.

Products:
Silicon Mix, Amla Oil, Redkin product removing shampoo, Rusk smoother conditioner, Nexxus Moisturizing Shampoo.

Products I want to try:
Lacio Lacio leave in, Salerm Leave in, Boundless Tresses (I ordered it), EVOO

Final verdict:
Everything seems fine. My next relaxer will be around May 10th. If I can stretch until May 17th, that would be good too as it will be near payday!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## VimiJn

sunnieb said:


> I'm recovering from a major setback, so I'm stretching 26 weeks this year to give my hair a break.   Normally I'd stretch 14-16 weeks.  12 weeks is good too.


I haven't been to the hair forum in months. I'm so sorry you had a setback. Like my heart skipped a beat when I read that. Your hair is goals.
What happened ?


----------



## sunnieb

VimiJn said:


> I haven't been to the hair forum in months. I'm so sorry you had a setback. Like my heart skipped a beat when I read that. Your hair is goals.
> What happened ?



Lost over half of my hair back in December. I began skipping dc's and regular maintenance. My hair was so damaged that by the time I relaxed, most of it broke off. 

I'm recovering and my last relaxer went well. I'm documenting my journey back to hair health in my Fotki.  It'll take me a few years, but my hair will be back better than ever!


----------



## VimiJn

i


sunnieb said:


> Lost over half of my hair back in December. I began skipping dc's and regular maintenance. My hair was so damaged that by the time I relaxed, most of it broke off.
> 
> I'm recovering and my last relaxer went well. I'm documenting my journey back to hair health in my Fotki.  It'll take me a few years, but my hair will be back better than ever!


Wow. I'm glad you've got a plan of action. Sendingyour way.
I am still using the Design Essentials sensitive scalp relaxer (i think I have about 15 tubs left). Though I could never find the other items like pre relaxer treatment or the neutralizer, so I  just use what I have at home. It's going well. I definitely could implement a better protein regiment (as in it's non existent at the moment).


----------



## LushLox

alundra said:


> This was me. If you want to, I can find/post it, but I was just over BSL in January 2011. I was so proud -- that was my real hair care goal. My hair looked GREAT. In 2006/2007 when I started, I kept meticulous notes. I wrote about conditioners, shampoos, co-washes, scents and oils and everything!
> 
> I started getting lazy. Then in late 2016 I started losing my hair like crazy and couldn't figure out why. I may be shoulder length if that now. I had a second set of tests and it's either due to low iron or iron stores (I'll tell you in a few weeks). Now I have to start from scratch.



I have a similar story, lost a lot of hair due to a lack of iron - make sure you aren't iron deficient ladies as it will ruin your hair.

I ensure that I get plenty of iron though my diet, I eat a lot of green leafy veg every day my hair is finally making its recovery.

And I do a full hair diary, I comment on what I'm doing to it and the products that I'm using. It's very useful and I'm finally starting to see a bit of improvement as I look back at earlier entries.


----------



## MzSwift

One of my personal goals this year is to get back into hair journaling.  Thanks for posting your stories, ladies!


----------



## alundra

Ladies -- have you always been relaxed or have you alternated between relaxed and natural? What made you decide to get relaxed? 

I'm just curious -- I've been relaxed for a long time.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

alundra said:


> Ladies -- have you always been relaxed or have you alternated between relaxed and natural? What made you decide to get relaxed?
> 
> I'm just curious -- I've been relaxed for a long time.



I’ve been relaxed since I graduated high school in 2014.

Before I graduated I was natural pretty much my entire young life, Although I never called it that for a while. I just called it my hair lol. It was kept in a loose banded ponytail or banded pigtails most of the time for as far back as I can remember, because I told my mom it was my favorite hairstyle that she’d do for my hair. She kept it trimmed around shoulder blade length and shampooed and conditioned my hair every week and a half or so and would put detangling cream in my hair when she would re-do my styles.

Some months before middle school I asked my mom for my first relaxer, that I tried to maintain for Somewhere around a year (I asked my mom to let me start doing my own hair at a relatively young age), and failed miserably because I constantly flatironed it. It was always right in the middle of my neck.

I decided relaxers were too hard of work to maintain, and let my hair grow it’s curls back. This was also my “Express Myself” phase. The first couple years of me being natural I got my hands on box dyes and went crazy. I switched from Turquoise blue, hot pink, magenta, sea foam green, neon orange, blonde, platinum, jet black, and rainbow colors frequently. My hair stayed at shoulder length for most of me going through that typical middle school “try everything out” phase. After that I started reading articles and skimming hair sites and started co-washing and damp wrapping my hair up at night because I still hadn’t figured out how to work with my curls at that moment. I saw BSL while doing that. This was also where I started referring to my hair as natural, due to other people categorizing it as that.

Some more years went by and I had a good regimen going, I would protective style mainly with twists, DC, etc. For a couple of years I remember never doing much of anything with my hair, and after some point in time during my senior year I reached somewhere between MBL and possibly brushing waist.

For graduation I wanted to change everything up and get a relaxer, but about 6-7 inches of my hair from the tips was still dyed some sort of fire red color that I let grow out, and I figured I should just chop everything off and start fresh since I probably would’ve found some way to mess it up if I relaxed with Almost foot of old bleached hair.

Got my hair cut in a chin to semi neck length bob for graduation, relaxed it all with my moms help since I hadn’t familiarized myself with one in years, and I’ve been relaxed since then.

Currently I’ve gotten everything pretty much down to a science although I’m always learning new things. At the moment this is the longest my hair has ever been, and I’m having to rearrange how I do things almost completely. I can’t treat my hair how it was at BSL with it being longer now, and I also realized sometime last year just how fine textured my hair truely is. Which is fine because I’ve come to love and appreciate it regardless. Other than that it’s mostly just been a balancing act of, “calm down, it’s just hair, don’t obsess”, and “I’ve never had this experience before, I wanna learn more! More! More! Buy all the products! Check my length every single day!” Lol. 

I have a tendency to want my experiences to be even across the board if it’s something I take a lot of interest in espeacially if it’s more than one thing I’ve delved into. I feel like I learned my natural hair, loved it (still do), cared for it, and understood it and took care of it enough to watch it flourish, and I wanted to do the same thing with relaxed hair, since I failed miserably the first time.


I become weirdly attached to my hair in whatever state it happens to be in, so I’ll probably be relaxed for at least as long as I was natural (almost 10 years? Something like that), just to say I’ve had the experience of taking care of my hair in its different states for a decent amount of time. Heck, maybe even longer.


----------



## MzSwift

alundra said:


> Ladies -- have you always been relaxed or have you alternated between relaxed and natural? What made you decide to get relaxed?
> 
> I'm just curious -- I've been relaxed for a long time.



I was relaxed since the age of 12.  Once I turned 18, I would shave my head once per year to see my curlies but that would only last 3 months or so before I'd relax that.  Even though I didn't know it, I've only relaxed bone straight a handful of times.  From age 12-29, I was primarily texlaxed. I liked the option of wearing my hair curly by just leaving in some condish and I could straighten it when I felt like it.  I was never a long-haired relaxed lady though.  My hair was always between 0-4 inches or so.  

I decided to grow out my hair natural at the age of 29.  I grew from a shaved Ceasar cut (my favorite hairstyle) to  WL in 4.5 years.  It was amazing because I never thought I could even reach APL -- until then, my hair was ALWAYS short.  I loved my natural hair but I found it to be more restrictive than my texlaxed hair.  I couldn't do WNGs.  I couldn't wear buns.  I couldn't wear puffs without serious SSKs.  Oh the SSKs!!!  Wash days would take all day long, sometimes two days. I couldn't straighten too often for fear of heat damage. I kept it in cornrows under wigs or in mini braids.  When I did do an out style, I would spend a day and a half prepping my style and waiting for it to dry.  Then I would take it out and it would only be in the style for a couple of hours!!  After that, it was just a poof.  I loved my poof but I wasn't going for a poof on those days.  It was just too much effort with very little reward.  I straightened my hair once I hit WL and realized that I wanted to always see my length that I worked so hard for as much as possible.  That's when I decided to return to texlaxing.  

It's been 4 years now and I don't regret it at all!  I feel like it's the best of both worlds.  I have the poofy, blowout texture by just air drying and it's easier to bun and WNG if I want.  I also feel my styles hold much longer without as much effort as it took to set as a natural.  I put work into finding out what worked on my natural hair (a lot of trial and error) and I feel my texlaxed hair deserves the same thought and attention.  I think I've got it down.  Now, I'm just working on getting my length back because I've fallen off of proper haircare and stalled in MBL land for a while.  I just cut back to BSB in January for my new starting point.

Whew! I did NOT intend for my reply to be this long.  Sorry!


----------



## Wenbev

alundra said:


> Ladies -- have you always been relaxed or have you alternated between relaxed and natural? What made you decide to get relaxed?
> 
> I'm just curious -- I've been relaxed for a long time.


Short n sweet
I was relaxed as a teen and adult.  Went natural after my son was born due to low iron and newly developed thyroid issues.  Went from a fade to APL in two years, was feelin myself and decided to texlax at miss jessie salon.  was great the first time, but she was to aggressive the second time around.  was basically bone straight relaxed.  transitioned and remained natural for another 10 years.  decided last fall on a whim to relax.  Kinda wish I had self tex laxed all those years back.
 edited to add**

Currently two weeks post and I feel like 6 weeks post. I will not mix olaplex into my relaxer ever again.  my newly relaxed roots look texlaxed. Now while it is still manageable,I dont want two textures.  Will need to fix when I relax again.


----------



## alundra

I like reading both the long answers and the short answers! 

I've been relaxed for a long time -- my grandmother insisted that my mother do it when I was younger. 

When I discovered the board in 2006 and joined in 2007, I was determined to get BSL length relaxed hair, which I did. Now I'm determined to get it back. I feel happy with being relaxed at the moment.


----------



## LushLox

Couple of pics from my touch up today. Feels a bit dry so I will have to really up my moisture.

View attachment 430351


----------



## 11228

LushLox said:


> Couple of pics from my touch up today. Feels a bit dry so I will have to really up my moisture.
> 
> View attachment 430351 View attachment 430353



Your hair is so ..... whats the word,  of yeah LUSH!


----------



## klsjackson

Hey Ladies!!! I a week post relaxer. I shampooed yesterday and I am really pleased with my results. I DC on dry hair with a mixture for ORS Replenishing Conditioner; Aphogee 2 minute; and Duo Tex. I applied Wild Growth oil to my scalp before the DC and I sat under a steam cap for about 20 minutes.  I shampooed my hair with ORS Creamy Aloe shampoo and was prepared to follow it with my Kedra Care Hydrating detangling shampoo and sit with Humecto for my deep conditioner, but my hair felt so good after I shampooed with the Creamy Aloe that I didn’t to anything else. It felt so soft and strong!! I was very surprised. I applied my leave ins (Aphogee Keratin and Green tea and Ion Heat protectant spray) then I blow dried and flat ironed and my hair looked great. 

This is very different form my normal routine, but it was faster, my hair felt really good. So I may just DC on dry hair for awhile and see if I notice any major difference in my hair. Do any of you ladies deep condition on dry hair? If so what products do you use... Just curious


----------



## klsjackson

alundra said:


> Ladies -- have you always been relaxed or have you alternated between relaxed and natural? What made you decide to get relaxed?
> 
> I'm just curious -- I've been relaxed for a long time.


I have been relaxed since middle school. Never had any real issues with being relaxed or any hair issues, until my anemia got worse a few years ago. I have to be more intentional about what I do to my hair and be sure to get enough iron through diet and take vitamins. I have thought about going natural but I don’t really see the point.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I go through seasons of being relaxed and natural. Currently, I’m natural lol. I’m not loyal to one particular texture for some time, so it keeps things interesting.


----------



## Wenbev

klsjackson said:


> Hey Ladies!!! I a week post relaxer. I shampooed yesterday and I am really pleased with my results. I DC on dry hair with a mixture for ORS Replenishing Conditioner; Aphogee 2 minute; and Duo Tex. I applied Wild Growth oil to my scalp before the DC and I sat under a steam cap for about 20 minutes.  I shampooed my hair with ORS Creamy Aloe shampoo and was prepared to follow it with my Kedra Care Hydrating detangling shampoo and sit with Humecto for my deep conditioner, but my hair felt so good after I shampooed with the Creamy Aloe that I didn’t to anything else. It felt so soft and strong!! I was very surprised. I applied my leave ins (Aphogee Keratin and Green tea and Ion Heat protectant spray) then I blow dried and flat ironed and my hair looked great.
> 
> This is very different form my normal routine, but it was faster, my hair felt really good. So I may just DC on dry hair for awhile and see if I notice any major difference in my hair. Do any of you ladies deep condition on dry hair? If so what products do you use... Just curious


I dc and prepoo on dry hair and love it


----------



## Royalq

Did mizani discontinue the butter blends line? I can't find it in stores anywhere. I usually use the mild strength. I have half a tub of medium strength but its too strong. I was thinking of cutting it with something to reduce the strength until I can find the mild strength. Is that possible? I tried the Rhelaxer line but I didn't like it. Hair wasn't as soft, burned my scalp, and for some reason gave me dandruff which I haven't dealt with since I started my healthy hair journey in high school.


----------



## sunnieb

alundra said:


> Ladies -- have you always been relaxed or have you alternated between relaxed and natural? What made you decide to get relaxed?
> 
> I'm just curious -- I've been relaxed for a long time.



Been relaxed forever. I don't remember being natural much.  My mom did my hair then.  

I stay relaxed because my natural hair has a tendency to mat and is dense as heck.  Don't feel like fighting with that everyday.  I also have a lot of hair on my head.  I can relax and still have thick, healthy hair because of this.   If my hair was limp relaxed, I'd consider at least trying to be natural.


----------



## sunnieb

About to go rinse my protein dc (Nexxus Emergencee) that I applied to dry hair. 

Will shampoo and air dry as usual.


----------



## TLC1020

Relaxed my hair Friday May 18th after 17 weeks,  I used Mizani Medium/Normal.. I previously used the Mild for Fine/Colored Treatment but was underprocessed...


----------



## Sosoothing

klsjackson said:


> Hey Ladies!!! I a week post relaxer. I shampooed yesterday and I am really pleased with my results. I DC on dry hair with a mixture for ORS Replenishing Conditioner; Aphogee 2 minute; and *Duo Tex. *I applied Wild Growth oil to my scalp before the DC and I sat under a steam cap for about 20 minutes.  I shampooed my hair with ORS Creamy Aloe shampoo and was prepared to follow it with my Kedra Care Hydrating detangling shampoo and sit with Humecto for my deep conditioner, but my hair felt so good after I shampooed with the Creamy Aloe that I didn’t to anything else. It felt so soft and strong!! I was very surprised. I applied my leave ins (Aphogee Keratin and Green tea and Ion Heat protectant spray) then I blow dried and flat ironed and my hair looked great.
> 
> This is very different form my normal routine, but it was faster, my hair felt really good. So I may just DC on dry hair for awhile and see if I notice any major difference in my hair. Do any of you ladies deep condition on dry hair? If so what products do you use... Just curious




Oh my goodness! Where did you find Duo Tex? I thought it was discontinued. I searched everywhere.


----------



## alundra

sunnieb said:


> Been relaxed forever. I don't remember being natural much.  My mom did my hair then.
> 
> I stay relaxed because my natural hair has a tendency to mat and is dense as heck.  Don't feel like fighting with that everyday.  I also have a lot of hair on my head.  I can relax and still have thick, healthy hair because of this.   If my hair was limp relaxed, I'd consider at least trying to be natural.



My hair mats and is really dense too. I'm glad I'm not the only one. It mats after a few hours or even a drop of sweat.


----------



## sunnieb

alundra said:


> My hair mats and is really dense too. I'm glad I'm not the only one. It mats after a few hours or even a drop of sweat.



My hair twin!


----------



## sharifeh

sunnieb said:


> My hair twin!



third, I also have extremely dense hair, didn't find that density changed when relaxed though, it's not THAT much easier but still makes a difference


----------



## sharifeh

im about to be 9 weeks post, can I stretch until my birthday in mid June? that will be a struggle, im definitely not a stretcher I get a lot of breakage. I might relax next week.


----------



## sharifeh

oh what are your favorite DCs when you are past 8 weeks my hair being very difficult right now. thanks!!


----------



## alundra

@sharifeh I use ichikami moisturizing conditioner, but that's not easy to get. Japanese conditioners are heavy on moisturizers because Japanese people don't like flyaway hair. It's also cone free. I used the ORS pack (with Aussie moist) for years but I think they stopped selling it. I'd like some suggestions too! 

Along with favorite DCs, I want to know what everyone uses for a daily moisturiser. I'm not very happy with my cream one. I liked Elasta QP except for the smell.


----------



## sunnieb

sharifeh said:


> oh what are your favorite DCs when you are past 8 weeks my hair being very difficult right now. thanks!!



Nexxus Humectress hands down!  I mix in a little honey to get a bigger moisture boost.


----------



## sunnieb

@alundra I've been using my Shea butter mix as a daily moisturizer.   My hair loves it. 

Check out the Shea butter thread and you'll be hooked too!


----------



## 11228

sharifeh said:


> oh what are your favorite DCs when you are past 8 weeks my hair being very difficult right now. thanks!!



Aloe vera gel mixed with favorite oil then seal with warmed coconut oil. My new growth MELTS


----------



## klsjackson

Sosoothing said:


> Oh my goodness! Where did you find Duo Tex? I thought it was discontinued. I searched everywhere.


It’s always at the Beauty Supply stores in my area. And some Sally’s have it. It’s also available on Amazon.


----------



## MzSwift

So I’m 8 weeks post and finished installing large twist extensions Sunday. I’m hoping they last at least 3-4 weeks. If I like them, I’m going to take them out and reinstall.

To prep, I clarified and DC’d with Joico K-pak protein reconstuctor combined with the moisture under my conditioning cap. My hair felt so good! It made me realize how much I miss DCing weekly with heat.

I also started taking new multivitamins since I finished my prenatals.  These have lots of B vitamins just like some HSN vitamins I took many years ago. I’m hoping the combo of PSing and vitamins (and maybe some exercise) will allow me to see some good growth and retention!

Since I’m planning to PS the rest of the year, I think I’m going to wait until November to relax. Actually, I think the April/November relaxing schedule has ben pretty good to me in the past even though it wasn’t intentionally done.


----------



## Sosoothing

klsjackson said:


> It’s always at the Beauty Supply stores in my area. And some Sally’s have it. It’s also available on Amazon.



I will check my local Sally's. But haven't been able to find it on Amazon for a long time.


----------



## klsjackson

Sosoothing said:


> I will check my local Sally's. But haven't been able to find it on Amazon for a long time.


Wow! I just checked and I didn’t see on Amazon anymore. But I normally purchase from my local beauty supply store. That usually only have like 1 or 2 in stock. The lady told me last time most people don’t know about it or how good it is and they don’t sell much of it.


----------



## alundra

Does anyone use Olaplex or Kerastraight? I loved Kerastraight but it is £££ and the only place that does it is my former salon which I'd rather not return to.

Also, did L'Oreal buy out Mizani in the US or is that just in the UK?


----------



## Royalq

Ordered mizani butter blends and received the RHelaxer instead. Im over it, ill just use it. Idk why when i like something it gets discontinued and becomes a pain to find. Well i got the same jar of Rhelaxer for much cheaper so i guess thats a win. I added oil to my old one and this time relaxed in halves instead of quarters. I went much faster with that. Dc and did a protein treatment. My hair feels chronically dry since sonce switching to Rhelaxer. It was much more buttery soft when using the butter blends.


----------



## Wenbev

alundra said:


> Does anyone use Olaplex or Kerastraight? I loved Kerastraight but it is £££ and the only place that does it is my former salon which I'd rather not return to.
> 
> Also, did L'Oreal buy out Mizani in the US or is that just in the UK?


i use olaplex but as a standalone.  underprocessed hair was the result when adding it to a relaxer


----------



## sunnieb

One advantage to having shorter hair is my total relaxing time is cut in half.  No longer have the need to take an hour to pre-part. 

Sooo, just as I'm thinking I may be able to squeeze in a relaxer tomorrow, I instantly reached up and scritched the top of my head.  Didn't even itch.  How sway?


----------



## sharifeh

Does anyone here use henna?


----------



## MzSwift

sharifeh said:


> Does anyone here use henna?



I do as a gloss.  I've mixed henna and other powders into my condish for my daily moistuizer  and into my cowash condish.  I haven't done a true henna paste since 2010 and my hair (both natural and relaxed) still benefits from it.  I don't do it to color though, just for the conditioning benefits.  HTH!


----------



## MzSwift

So I've been thinking of doing an April/Nov relaxer schedule. However, as I've decided to try to wear my hair out more, I'm thinking of keeping with the 4/8/12 schedule and relax in April/August/December.  I keep hearing stories about relaxed ladies stretching and having setbacks or worse hair as a result.  Whenever I've stretched that long, it was not intentional so I haven't noticed whether or not I've had damage as a result.

Anyone have damaged hair from stretching 6 months or more?


----------



## PlanetCybertron

MzSwift said:


> So I've been thinking of doing an April/Nov relaxer schedule. However, as I've decided to try to wear my hair out more, I'm thinking of keeping with the 4/8/12 schedule and relax in April/August/December.  I keep hearing stories about relaxed ladies stretching and having setbacks or worse hair as a result.  Whenever I've stretched that long, it was intentional so I haven't noticed whether or not I've had damage as a result.
> 
> Anyone have damaged hair from stretching 6 months or more?



The only time I experienced damage from stretching, was when I would either not separate my hair enough, or I manipulated my new growth too much. I kind of had to find that comfy middle ground.

So far this year I’ve been relaxing a bit more frequently because I just don’t feel like dealing with that much new growth AND a bunch of pin straight relaxed hair. 

I noticed when I would stretch passed 6 months, the most breakage I could hear and see was when I would try to separate dry hair. Sopping wet hair wasn’t that much that better since the demarcation line was even more fragile. 

Somewhere in the 50-70% dry/damp range would be the safe zone for me. 

When I do stretch for 6 months or longer I tend to use more serums or oils or heavy cones just because that slip really helps the hairs move passed each other. 

As soon as my hair would dry I left it alone though.


----------



## MzSwift

@PlanetCybertron 

Yes, low manipulation and thorough detangling sounds about right.  Every time I've stretched that long I was in a long term PS for most of the stretch.  I would PS back to back so there was very little manipulation and my hair remained mostly detangled.  

Now that I'm trying to do more out styles, it makes more sense that I'd have to relax more often to avoid stress at the demarcation line.


----------



## L.Brown1114

hey everyone! So I just relaxed again about 2 weeks ago. I'm going to look through this thread for info but thought I'd introduce myself instead of just randomly posting a reply to someone asking a question. 

My hair is shoulder length. I was natural for one year before I relaxed. I didn't have the patience to wait 2 more years before I saw length and I was so tired of having a fro I couldn't do it anymore. Plus no matter what I do my hair was frizzy. microfiber towels helped, but it was never to the degree I wanted.

Now I throw my hair in a messy bun and keep it pushing. It also knocked a good 5 years off my face age wise (my family claims it knocked off 10)
I get my relaxer at a salon. I moisturize with cantu leave in and oyin handmade hair dew right after so my hair's not stiff and then I seal with jojoba oil. I have been air drying so far. One time I blow dried, but I haven't flat ironed and don't plan to until my next relaxer. But, I want to start round brushing. I feel it's healthier for my hair so I plan to buy a round brush and start perfecting the technique next wash day. I still co wash and use my same shampoo and conditioner. They work just as well. I'm obsessing about my ends, I refuse to have thin end set me back. My goal is waist length.


----------



## MzSwift

L.Brown1114 said:


> hey everyone! So I just relaxed again about 2 weeks ago. I'm going to look through this thread for info but thought I'd introduce myself instead of just randomly posting a reply to someone asking a question.
> 
> My hair is shoulder length. I was natural for one year before I relaxed. I didn't have the patience to wait 2 more years before I saw length and I was so tired of having a fro I couldn't do it anymore. Plus no matter what I do my hair was frizzy. microfiber towels helped, but it was never to the degree I wanted.
> 
> Now I throw my hair in a messy bun and keep it pushing. It also knocked a good 5 years off my face age wise (my family claims it knocked off 10)
> I get my relaxer at a salon. I moisturize with cantu leave in and oyin handmade hair dew right after so my hair's not stiff and then I seal with jojoba oil. I have been air drying so far. One time I blow dried, but I haven't flat ironed and don't plan to until my next relaxer. But, I want to start round brushing. I feel it's healthier for my hair so I plan to buy a round brush and start perfecting the technique next wash day. I still co wash and use my same shampoo and conditioner. They work just as well. I'm obsessing about my ends, I refuse to have thin end set me back. My goal is waist length.



Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## L.Brown1114

MzSwift said:


> Congratulations and welcome!



Thank you!! I’m excited for this new journey


----------



## KhandiB

Hey, checking in, I haven’t been around in this thread in a while.  I really don’t know what in the world is going on with my hair, Im probably about 8-10 weeks post.  I cant remember exactly.  I haven’t been taking the best care of my hair this year as its been a tough one.  My youngest son was diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes earlier this year, and just life has been hectic!


My hair is kind of spongy and its very very light after washing and conditioning, by light I mean weight, and it will almost airdry by it self in a half an hour.  So I wont be relaxing for a while. My edges are thinning too, Ive been bunning the crap out of my hair, lol.


I don’t really know what to do, I think the last time I was in here I said I wanted to cut my hair, and I think I really need to.  I had about 2 inches cut off a few months ago and my ends still look weak and my hair doesn’t hold any style.  Im just annoyed lol.


Like this annoyed, this is how short I want to cut my hair. LOL!!


----------



## Wenbev

@KhandiB , so sorry to hear about your son, it sounds like youve been dealing with a lot of stress.   i agree with you on not relaxing right away.  you mentioned your hair felt spongy and dries quickly.  it sounds like a moisture/protein/porosity imbalance. Even if you decide to cut, it seems you'll still need to make adjustments to address the issues youre currently facing with your hair.
Roux porosity control is a great helper or ACV rinses  and egg and molasses with some conditioner can start to manage the protein needs.  good luck and if you cut post pics!


----------



## abioni

Welcome!
What is the benefit of a round brush versus a brush like Denman?



L.Brown1114 said:


> hey everyone! So I just relaxed again about 2 weeks ago. I'm going to look through this thread for info but thought I'd introduce myself instead of just randomly posting a reply to someone asking a question.
> 
> My hair is shoulder length. I was natural for one year before I relaxed. I didn't have the patience to wait 2 more years before I saw length and I was so tired of having a fro I couldn't do it anymore. Plus no matter what I do my hair was frizzy. microfiber towels helped, but it was never to the degree I wanted.
> 
> Now I throw my hair in a messy bun and keep it pushing. It also knocked a good 5 years off my face age wise (my family claims it knocked off 10)
> I get my relaxer at a salon. I moisturize with cantu leave in and oyin handmade hair dew right after so my hair's not stiff and then I seal with jojoba oil. I have been air drying so far. One time I blow dried, but I haven't flat ironed and don't plan to until my next relaxer. But, I want to start round brushing. I feel it's healthier for my hair so I plan to buy a round brush and start perfecting the technique next wash day. I still co wash and use my same shampoo and conditioner. They work just as well. I'm obsessing about my ends, I refuse to have thin end set me back. My goal is waist length.


----------



## abioni

Why don't you get a wig in that first and see you like it.

Like @Wenbev said, cutting it won't solve the issue until you figure out the root cause of the problem.
My hair has been  shedding a lot for a while and I don't know the cause. I'm very stressed out lately so that isn't helping. I have thought of cutting it but don't see the point until I figure out how to stop the shedding. I have fine hair and the shedding has made my hair very thin looking.




KhandiB said:


> Hey, checking in, I haven’t been around in this thread in a while.  I really don’t know what in the world is going on with my hair, Im probably about 8-10 weeks post.  I cant remember exactly.  I haven’t been taking the best care of my hair this year as its been a tough one.  My youngest son was diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes earlier this year, and just life has been hectic!
> 
> 
> My hair is kind of spongy and its very very light after washing and conditioning, by light I mean weight, and it will almost airdry by it self in a half an hour.  So I wont be relaxing for a while. My edges are thinning too, Ive been bunning the crap out of my hair, lol.
> 
> 
> I don’t really know what to do, I think the last time I was in here I said I wanted to cut my hair, and I think I really need to.  I had about 2 inches cut off a few months ago and my ends still look weak and my hair doesn’t hold any style.  Im just annoyed lol.
> 
> 
> Like this annoyed, this is how short I want to cut my hair. LOL!!


----------



## Wenbev

@abioni I had that issue a couple months before along with breakage. It was so bad at the nape, that it looked like I had an undercut. 
 I incorporated egg, molasses, oils and conditioner 2x a week and reduced shampooing to every 10 days.  i also cowashed and oil rinsed every other day.  On days that I did shampoo, I would prepoo with heat for at least 30 min and dc'd every time.
now, no more breakage or shedding


----------



## KhandiB

Thanks.  My son is doing awesome.  Financially it is a stresser, let me tell you!

I was just going to cut it because when I wear it out it just depresses me, I plan on working on the health as it grows.  I don't know.

But I don't want to get braids or crochets because they will pull on my edges.  I will post pictures later tonight of my edges.  My edges aren't as bad as some but its getting there.



Wenbev said:


> @KhandiB , so sorry to hear about your son, it sounds like youve been dealing with a lot of stress.   i agree with you on not relaxing right away.  you mentioned your hair felt spongy and dries quickly.  it sounds like a moisture/protein/porosity imbalance. Even if you decide to cut, it seems you'll still need to make adjustments to address the issues youre currently facing with your hair.
> Roux porosity control is a great helper or ACV rinses  and egg and molasses with some conditioner can start to manage the protein needs.  good luck and if you cut post pics!


----------



## MzSwift

KhandiB said:


> Thanks.  My son is doing awesome.  Financially it is a stresser, let me tell you!
> 
> I was just going to cut it because when I wear it out it just depresses me, I plan on working on the health as it grows.  I don't know.
> 
> But I don't want to get braids or crochets because they will pull on my edges.  I will post pictures later tonight of my edges.  My edges aren't as bad as some but its getting there.



Great advice in here!  So glad to hear that your son is doing well with his new diagnosis!  You guys must be doing a good job helping him to not be afraid about it. 

I think once you're able to get back on a regular cleansing and conditioning schedule, your hair will pull itself back together.  I've been on this HHJ for about 10 years now and I've noticed when we get hair lazy, our hair suffers (whether natural or relaxed).  But once we get back to even a basic daily, weekly or biweekly routine, our hair responds very well to it.  

Maybe you can try consolidating some steps to make the routine easier to complete? I gave birth to a High Needs baby last year and this past year and a half has been incredibly draining!!  My hair suffered because I just could not find the energy to do it on a regular basis.  So I had to simplify my regi.  Instead of doing a protein tx for 20 mins followed by a moisturizing DC for 30 mins, I just mix the two and DC under a conditioning cap for 20 minutes. 

Speaking of crochet, I'm in crochet Havana twists right now.  Only took me 3 hours to do vs 25-36 hours it takes to do my individual Senegalese twists!!  I'm totally converted now! Lol

Also, have you looked into the "lazy girl" crochet styles?  I did a set last year and I'm sold on that too.  No cornrows and some ladies don't even use any braids as a base.  They were very easy on my edges.  Let me find the videos and I'll post them.  GL to you, sis!


----------



## MzSwift

Lazy Girl Crochet 
I definitely prefer to use the weaving cap because then I can loop the hair over my parts as well.


----------



## MzSwift

I think this right here is about to be my summer hair.  I love bohemian-type styles!  This should get me through the rest of my stretch.  I plan to texlax sometime in August.  That'll put me around 4 months .


----------



## Wenbev

@MzSwift those vids were great. I would not mind doing this "lazy" version at all!  I wonder how long it will last...


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> @MzSwift those vids were great. I would not mind doing this "lazy" version at all!  I wonder how long it will last...



I only kept mine in for 4 weeks.  I'm sure if done right someone could get a few more weeks our of it.  But a month of no manipulation is a good PS in my book!


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> I only kept mine in for 4 weeks.  I'm sure if done right someone could get a few more weeks our of it.  But a month of no manipulation is a good PS in my book!


this is true.  if i could manage even two weeks i would be happy, especially if I could reuse the hair for another two weeks.  i guess i was thinking it wouldnt be so secure and slip out


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> this is true.  if i could manage even two weeks i would be happy, especially if I could reuse the hair for another two weeks.  i guess i was thinking it wouldnt be so secure and slip out



I had no slipping. I actually put it in because my baby was pulling my real hair.  So even with him pulling, none of it came out.  If you pull it through the loop multiple times you should be ok.  Give it a try!  It was so easy and quick.  And I found that the weaving cap helped make it feel more secure to me.


----------



## Prettymetty

Relaxed ladies: Kerastase is the mfing truth. Their new line has my hair stronger than ever. Now I'm sharing this with y'all since my hair is straight 99% of the time. It keeps my color treated,  heat trained, fine strands on my head. And looking and smelling good. Try the trial sizes first or get samples. I'm willing to bet you'll get hooked like me. 

Extentioniste is the name. I got 3 of the products for $10 each due to a typo. Now they are priced at $20. Don't buy the shampoo. Just the mask or conditioner. A little goes a long way though. That 2 oz mask will probably last a few months.


----------



## sunnieb

I'm settling in with my new normal hair routine:

Sunday:
Clarify (Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo)
Moisture (Nexxus Therappe) or Protein (Nexxus Emergencee)
Deep Condition (Nexxus Humectress or Nexxus Emergencee)
Air dry with Shea butter mix and Rusk Smoother

Monday:
Cowash with Garnier or Herbal Essence
Airdry

Tuesday: off

Wednesday:
Cowash with WEN
Air dry

Thursday: off

Friday:
Cowash with Garnier or Herbal Essence
Air dry

Saturday: off, but lately I've been cowashing with Garnier or Herbal Essence because it's so dern hot.

It seems to be working. I've gotten 3 inches of growth in most of my damaged areas in 6 months, so I'm right at the average of getting 1/2 inch of hair a month.


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> I had no slipping. I actually put it in because my baby was pulling my real hair.  So even with him pulling, none of it came out.  If you pull it through the loop multiple times you should be ok.  Give it a try!  It was so easy and quick.  And I found that the weaving cap helped make it feel more secure to me.


Thanks  I think I'll try it


----------



## LushLox

Prettymetty said:


> Relaxed ladies: Kerastase is the mfing truth. Their new line has my hair stronger than ever. Now I'm sharing this with y'all since my hair is straight 99% of the time. It keeps my color treated,  heat trained, fine strands on my head. And looking and smelling good. Try the trial sizes first or get samples. I'm willing to bet you'll get hooked like me.
> 
> Extentioniste is the name. I got 3 of the products for $10 each due to a typo. Now they are priced at $20. Don't buy the shampoo. Just the mask or conditioner. A little goes a long way though. That 2 oz mask will probably last a few months.



Thanks for this, I thought you wasn't that impressed with Extentioniste or perhaps that was just the shampoo?

I'll give it ago.


----------



## sunnieb

Anybody remember hairlista.com?  Unfortunately, the site is no longer active. 

But Hairlicious still has a blog/website here.   And she's very active on IG.

Just another of my relaxed hair idols that's still in the game.   I've learned to copy/paste more than ever though.  Now that I'm back to growing my hair, I've been trying to look up relaxed websites I had saved.  Most are gone.  

I remember back in 2008, there were so many blogs about HHJs.  I miss it, but thankfully I printed a ton of stuff from those days.  I created a 'Hair file in the office and would throw random info in there.  So glad I did!


----------



## MzSwift

I think this set of crochet twists has re-sparked my PSing bug.  PSing 90% of the time is how I was able to retain and reach milestones.  The only difference is that I'm relaxed now.  I have to consider when to relax.  I don't want to relax just to go under another PS right afterwards.  But I also don't want to have to deal with a demarcation line or manipulating lots of new growth and losing any progress as a result.  Hmmm. 

Also, I think all of the PSing handicapped me before because when my hair finally reached long lengths, I didn't know what to do with it.  I wasn't using the grow out time to practice hairstyles and I was overly concerned about losing length.


----------



## SuchaLady

sunnieb said:


> Anybody remember hairlista.com?  Unfortunately, the site is no longer active.
> 
> But Hairlicious still has a blog/website here.   And she's very active on IG.
> 
> Just another of my relaxed hair idols that's still in the game.   I've learned to copy/paste more than ever though.  Now that I'm back to growing my hair, I've been trying to look up relaxed websites I had saved.  Most are gone.
> 
> I remember back in 2008, there were so many blogs about HHJs.  I miss it, but thankfully I printed a ton of stuff from those days.  I created a 'Hair file in the office and would throw random info in there.  So glad I did!




I’m sorry to hear her site is gone. I peeked in not too long ago and there were still discussions going so I thought all was well


----------



## klsjackson

sunnieb said:


> Anybody remember hairlista.com?  Unfortunately, the site is no longer active.
> 
> But Hairlicious still has a blog/website here.   And she's very active on IG.
> 
> Just another of my relaxed hair idols that's still in the game.   I've learned to copy/paste more than ever though.  Now that I'm back to growing my hair, I've been trying to look up relaxed websites I had saved.  Most are gone.
> 
> I remember back in 2008, there were so many blogs about HHJs.  I miss it, but thankfully I printed a ton of stuff from those days.  I created a 'Hair file in the office and would throw random info in there.  So glad I did!


I agree!! It is so hard to,find relaxed hair blogs anymore. Even on this site it’s like everyone is natural. But I like my relaxed hair. I am currently learning to stretch my relaxers and finding the products that work best for me. This thread is my lifeline.


----------



## GraceandJoy

Totally agree @klsjackson!  I like my relaxed hair too    hope this thread keeps going.   So much useful information.......e.g. hair retention techniques, vitamin recommendations, links to articles, hair product recommendations, etc. Prior to discovering this site, I was knowledgeable about hair but had so much more to learn :-(.  I used to retouch every 5 to 6 six weeks, which was way too soon and I didn't know how to properly  manipulate my new growth in a way to encourage retention.  I just didn't pay attention to what I was doing.  As I mentioned in another thread, my hair is thriving now.  I live in a humid area so it's buns, buns, and more buns !


----------



## KhandiB

Oh I am definitely going to review those video's.

My go to was a bun forever and I think I just made the ponytails so tight, Im paying for it now.

I see some of my edges growing back, and they are unruly, but I am trying my hardest to not pony if I don’t have to.  I am wearing a goddess braid I think its called.  I haven’t relaxed in a while, I'm trying to get my health on track.  A poster upthread suggested to me ACV rinses and Roux Porosity Control.  I've done the Porosity control twice and it has really helped.  I bought Organic ACV and will try one this weekend.


I also bought the Shea Moisture JBCO/ACV Strength and Repair shampoo and masque.  My hair has definitely been feeling better.  I am having a problem with moisture.  I bought a Butter Cream from TGIN and I have a curl pudding from Lottabody (which is awesome!)


Im trying to find styles for myself , that are low manipulating and still look pretty and feminine.   Im definitely going to watch those crochet videos.  Ive been wanting to learn how to do it.




MzSwift said:


> Great advice in here!  So glad to hear that your son is doing well with his new diagnosis!  You guys must be doing a good job helping him to not be afraid about it.
> 
> I think once you're able to get back on a regular cleansing and conditioning schedule, your hair will pull itself back together.  I've been on this HHJ for about 10 years now and I've noticed when we get hair lazy, our hair suffers (whether natural or relaxed).  But once we get back to even a basic daily, weekly or biweekly routine, our hair responds very well to it.
> 
> Maybe you can try consolidating some steps to make the routine easier to complete? I gave birth to a High Needs baby last year and this past year and a half has been incredibly draining!!  My hair suffered because I just could not find the energy to do it on a regular basis.  So I had to simplify my regi.  Instead of doing a protein tx for 20 mins followed by a moisturizing DC for 30 mins, I just mix the two and DC under a conditioning cap for 20 minutes.
> 
> Speaking of crochet, I'm in crochet Havana twists right now.  Only took me 3 hours to do vs 25-36 hours it takes to do my individual Senegalese twists!!  I'm totally converted now! Lol
> 
> Also, have you looked into the "lazy girl" crochet styles?  I did a set last year and I'm sold on that too.  No cornrows and some ladies don't even use any braids as a base.  They were very easy on my edges.  Let me find the videos and I'll post them.  GL to you, sis!


----------



## MzSwift

Y'all...

I love watching this sweet lady's videos (on mute -- as I do all videos) because I love that she has low density, long relaxed hair.  I feel like there's been this push for unbelievably thick hair and, as a fine haired lady, I know that I will never have that thickness.  She does such a wonderful job taking care of her hair.  

Having said all of that, THIS is why I'm posting these vids.  One year ago, she had to cut her hair due to breakage/damage.  I believe she had HL hair that became so damaged that she had to cut to APL.  I'm posting both her video from her cut last year and her update video that was posted a few weeks ago.  She has made amazing progress!!! To me, she is a testament to the tried and true, Keeping it Simple regimen. I hope that my bonelaxed sistas find this as inspiring as I have.

Big cut due to damage-

Update-


----------



## PlanetCybertron

sunnieb said:


> Anybody remember hairlista.com?  Unfortunately, the site is no longer active.
> 
> But Hairlicious still has a blog/website here.   And she's very active on IG.
> 
> Just another of my relaxed hair idols that's still in the game.   I've learned to copy/paste more than ever though.  Now that I'm back to growing my hair, I've been trying to look up relaxed websites I had saved.  Most are gone.
> 
> I remember back in 2008, there were so many blogs about HHJs.  I miss it, but thankfully I printed a ton of stuff from those days.  I created a 'Hair file in the office and would throw random info in there.  So glad I did!




I remember Hairlista. 

I used to stay arguing with folks over stuff that was blatantly dumb, or obvious lol.

Since then I try my best to be nice and understanding, regardless. But I miss that site too....on occasion lol


----------



## PlanetCybertron

MzSwift said:


> Y'all...
> 
> I love watching this sweet lady's videos (on mute -- as I do all videos) because I love that she has low density, long relaxed hair.  I feel like there's been this push for unbelievably thick hair and, as a fine haired lady, I know that I will never have that thickness.  She does such a wonderful job taking care of her hair.
> 
> Having said all of that, THIS is why I'm posting these vids.  One year ago, she had to cut her hair due to breakage/damage.  I believe she had HL hair that became so damaged that she had to cut to APL.  I'm posting both her video from her cut last year and her update video that was posted a few weeks ago.  She has made amazing progress!!! To me, she is a testament to the tried and true, Keeping it Simple regimen. I hope that my bonelaxed sistas find this as inspiring as I have.
> 
> Big cut due to damage-
> 
> Update-




I love Tabbi!!! 

She’s my absolute favorite!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

MzSwift said:


> I love watching this sweet lady's videos (on mute -- as I do all videos) because I love that she has low density, long relaxed hair. I feel like there's been this push for unbelievably thick hair and, as a fine haired lady, I know that I will never have that thickness. She does such a wonderful job taking care of her hair.



I completely understand that. 

It’s kind of part of the reason I don’t want to make a YouTube Channel because there’s going to be a slew of people trying to make the assumption that my hair is damaged. 

Or that without a relaxer, my hair density would somehow just double or triple. Regardless of if I’m natural or not, I do not have thick individual strands. I just don’t. 

When given a chance to fluff up on its own, it mimics really thick hair just because my overall density is quite a bit, but I decide to straighten my hair, or silk wrap it, it will compress down quite a bit. So I said screw a YouTube channel.

I’d like to be an inspiration too for other fine haired ladies. Even with fine hair being extremely delicate, it’s extremely beautiful when it reaches long lengths and is able to flourish, and my favorite plus side of fine hair, is how virtually weightless it is, even at long lengths. 

That’s one reason why I’m still on the fence about a channel. Maybe once I trim my ends, and do some maintaining for a while after hitting my goal.


----------



## Sosoothing

@MzSwift 

I completely understand why you wanted to cut your hair a few weeks ago .


----------



## Prettymetty

LushLox said:


> Thanks for this, I thought you wasn't that impressed with Extentioniste or perhaps that was just the shampoo?
> 
> I'll give it ago.


Yeah that shampoo was trash. I'll give it another shot next week, but the first use I was not impressed


----------



## GraceandJoy

I relaxed today . I checked my calendar to be sure and it's been 15 weeks since my last relaxer. It was the easiest/quickest  application I've had yet ! I used a tip from sunnieb and pre-parted my hair before applying product. I heavily coated my previously relaxed hair with Vaseline to prevent overlapping. I relaxed in less than 18 minutes, which is a first for me. I applied Aphogee 2 minute protein treatment prior to neutralizing. My hair feels really good. I will apply a mixture of amla and brahmi powders tomorrow; for conditioning and to darken my hair.


----------



## MzSwift

PlanetCybertron said:


> I completely understand that.
> 
> It’s kind of part of the reason I don’t want to make a YouTube Channel because there’s going to be a slew of people trying to make the assumption that my hair is damaged.
> 
> Or that without a relaxer, my hair density would somehow just double or triple. Regardless of if I’m natural or not, I do not have thick individual strands. I just don’t.
> 
> When given a chance to fluff up on its own, it mimics really thick hair just because my overall density is quite a bit, but I decide to straighten my hair, or silk wrap it, it will compress down quite a bit. So I said screw a YouTube channel.
> 
> I’d like to be an inspiration too for other fine haired ladies. Even with fine hair being extremely delicate, it’s extremely beautiful when it reaches long lengths and is able to flourish, and my favorite plus side of fine hair, is how virtually weightless it is, even at long lengths.
> 
> That’s one reason why I’m still on the fence about a channel. Maybe once I trim my ends, and do some maintaining for a while after hitting my goal.




Don't be skurred, girl!! You would definitely be an inspiration to a lot of ladies out there as I'm sure you are here.  But I totally understand about wanting to put your best foot forward.   Because there's such a lack of relaxed YTers, I think you'll be appreciated whenever you decide to take the plunge.    GL!


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> @MzSwift
> 
> I completely understand why you wanted to cut your hair a few weeks ago .



Oh noo, what happened, mama??!!  

I had to put my hair away and I feel so much better.  A wig wasn't gonna cut it because I realized that I need a style that doesn't require me to put my hair on in the mornings.  I'm usually awakened by an impatiently crying baby so I don't have time to put my hair on.  This PS has definitely made me realize how much I miss the simplicity of PSing.  I just took out my Havana crochet twists in 45 minutes!  They've been in for 4 weeks and I didn't even realize it until I looked at my calendar today.  I plan to wash, DC, rebraid and put another set over the weekend.  After cornrowing, it only took me an hour to install the crochet twists. Girl, I'm hooked!  I might not see my hair for another year!! Lol


----------



## MzSwift

Finally finished these twists.  They're a little tighter than I'm used to but not too tight.


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> Oh noo, what happened, mama??!!
> 
> I had to put my hair away and I feel so much better.  A wig wasn't gonna cut it because I realized that I need a style that doesn't require me to put my hair on in the mornings.  I'm usually awakened by an impatiently crying baby so I don't have time to put my hair on.  This PS has definitely made me realize how much I miss the simplicity of PSing.  I just took out my Havana crochet twists in 45 minutes!  They've been in for 4 weeks and I didn't even realize it until I looked at my calendar today.  I plan to wash, DC, rebraid and put another set over the weekend.  After cornrowing, it only took me an hour to install the crochet twists. Girl, I'm hooked!  I might not see my hair for another year!! Lol




I think my hair is overloaded with protein. All was well until my last protein treatment. I woke up to tangled and matted hair. And I don't have time to focus on my hair with the baby. Detangling alone takes days..SMH!

How do you care for your hair while it's in crochet twists?

I may just have to go back to braids.


----------



## Sosoothing

I managed to calm down, put away the scissors and use the time DH was home on my hair instead of sleeping. I put 6 braids and washed in them. Then I DCed with ORS mayo for 1 without heat. It seemed to do the trick and detangling was easy. 
In this picture, I have just taken down 5 braids. I have 1 left in the front. My hair is still wet and I just separated it with my fingers. 

I'm definitely going back to braids. Probably until baby is older and can entertain herself longer. I enjoy styling my hair and can't wait until I have more time to do it.

Yes, my mirror is dirty. Like I said, I just washed my hair. That's all shampoo and conditioner lol.


----------



## sunnieb

Doing a protein dc on dry hair with Nexxus Emergencee now. 

I think doing my protein treatments on dry hair makes it less 'proteiny' once it airdries.


----------



## Sosoothing

sunnieb said:


> Doing a protein dc on dry hair with Nexxus Emergencee now.
> 
> *I think doing my protein treatments on dry hair makes it less 'proteiny' once it airdries*.



Is that good or bad?
I bought some nexxus emergency last month but haven't tried it yet. I'm still using up my curl junkie protein.


----------



## sunnieb

Sosoothing said:


> Is that good or bad?
> I bought some nexxus emergency last month but haven't tried it yet. I'm still using up my curl junkie protein.



Good for me.   I like to give my hair protein, but still want softness.


----------



## Wenbev

Sosoothing said:


> I managed to calm down, put away the scissors and use the time DH was home on my hair instead of sleeping. I put 6 braids and washed in them. Then I DCed with ORS mayo for 1 without heat. It seemed to do the trick and detangling was easy.
> In this picture, I have just taken down 5 braids. I have 1 left in the front. My hair is still wet and I just separated it with my fingers.
> 
> I'm definitely going back to braids. Probably until baby is older and can entertain herself longer. I enjoy styling my hair and can't wait until I have more time to do it.
> 
> Yes, my mirror is dirty. Like I said, I just washed my hair. That's all shampoo and conditioner lol.
> 
> View attachment 432769


no judgement  here, I can't even say my mirror is dirty bc I just washed.  Mine is dirty bc I haven't cleaned


----------



## Sosoothing

Wenbev said:


> no judgement  here, I can't even say my mirror is dirty bc I just washed.  Mine is dirty bc I haven't cleaned



Dirty mirrors in pictures actually don't bother me. And I don't care that mine is too. But I notice everyone apologizes for having a dirty mirror so I did the same for those who are offended by them


----------



## sunnieb

I also used Nexxus Emergencee shampoo tonight - only because I have it. 

I won't buy anymore - not because it's a bad product, but because Nexxus Therappe shampoo is perfect.  I don't need to waste money on specialty stuff.


----------



## sunnieb

@Sosoothing I didn't even notice the mirror. I was too busy focusing on your pretty hair!


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> I managed to calm down, put away the scissors and use the time DH was home on my hair instead of sleeping. I put 6 braids and washed in them. Then I DCed with ORS mayo for 1 without heat. It seemed to do the trick and detangling was easy.
> In this picture, I have just taken down 5 braids. I have 1 left in the front. My hair is still wet and I just separated it with my fingers.
> 
> I'm definitely going back to braids. Probably until baby is older and can entertain herself longer. I enjoy styling my hair and can't wait until I have more time to do it.
> 
> Yes, my mirror is dirty. Like I said, I just washed my hair. That's all shampoo and conditioner lol.
> 
> View attachment 432769



Ooh, pretty and thick hair! Love it! Yay! I’m glad you were able to get around to it. It’s so hard to find hair time with a new baby. 

Yes sis, I resigned that baby has forced me into involuntary long term PSing. I think it’ll be at least 2 or 3 years before I can go back to devoting the time I used to to haircare. Just gotta remember to stay up on my texlaxing 2-3 times a year. I’m hoping it’ll be good for my hair when I finally unveil it.  

In my braids I use a mix of mostly water with a squirt of oil and a squirt of condish in a color applicator bottle to moisturize.  I don’t wash in the style since I only keep it in for 3-4 weeks in order to reduce buildup. I take it down, clarify, DC with protein and moisture together and the braid it back up for my next PS.


----------



## MzSwift

I have way too many wigs not to rock them so I think I’m gonna just keep my wig on for my next PS instead of taking it off daily. Every few days I’ll unpin it and use my moisturizing mix on my braids and pop that baby back on. I buy cheap wigs anyway. I’ve never done that before but it’s worth a try. I remember how much retention the lace front ladies used to get even with their wig glued down. And it’s much faster than doing a crochet set...


----------



## TLC1020

That's so true,  it's difficult to find relaxed hair threads..  I was natural for 2 years but it wasn't for me..  So I'm back relaxed as of 2016.. I like my relaxed hair and have no regrets.. Now I'm back to retaining my length and protective styling. 



klsjackson said:


> I agree!! It is so hard to,find relaxed hair blogs anymore. Even on this site it’s like everyone is natural. But I like my relaxed hair. I am currently learning to stretch my relaxers and finding the products that work best for me. This thread is my lifeline.


----------



## sunnieb

Did a prepoo last night with EVCO and honey.   

I can tell the difference.  My hair is fluffy and shiny this morning. Definite keeper!


----------



## MzSwift

Does anyone use keratin blowouts or BKTs to stretch relaxers? 

I’ve been thinking about replacing 1 or 2 relaxers with a keratin blowout or a BKT. Not sure which one yet.


----------



## Royalq

So I think I might switch relaxer to Motions oil Moisturizer. Mizani seems to have discontinued the butter blends and the Rhelaxer has my hair looking last luster and dry.


----------



## betteron2day

I am contemplating on washing and blow drying on low weekly to stretch my relaxer. Do you think this would damage my hair? I tried self relaxing and i can see my hair is thinning.


----------



## klsjackson

Hello everyone . Just popping in for an update. I am 10weeks post and had planned to go 16 weeks but I am experiencing breakage so I think I will relax next week. I am doing some deep treatments on my hair today. I did the ORS mayo with JBCO on the scalp and sat under a steamer for 20 mins. Did my shampoo routine and now and I am DC with ORS replenishing. I plan to do a roller set, because I have used too much direct heat lately with blow drying and flatirons. I will not be using either of them for the next six months. Flatironing looked really good but caused my hair to be dry and brittle. 

I was toiling with the idea of being a strait natural but that will NOT work for my hair. I need to shampoo and condition weekly. My scalp will not allow me to  wear the same style to or three weeks and using excess heart weekly will leave me bald headed.


----------



## klsjackson

betteron2day said:


> I am contemplating on washing and blow drying on low weekly to stretch my relaxer. Do you think this would damage my hair? I tried self relaxing and i can see my hair is thinning.


Well I don’t know about your hair, we are all different, but I tried that and saw damage. So proceed cautiously....


----------



## MzSwift

klsjackson said:


> Hello everyone . Just popping in for an update. I am 10weeks post and had planned to go 16 weeks but I am experiencing breakage so I think I will relax next week. I am doing some deep treatments on my hair today. I did the ORS mayo with JBCO on the scalp and sat under a steamer for 20 mins. Did my shampoo routine and now and I am DC with ORS replenishing. I plan to do a roller set, because I have used too much direct heat lately with blow drying and flatirons. I will not be using either of them for the next six months. Flatironing looked really good but caused my hair to be dry and brittle.
> 
> I was toiling with the idea of being a strait natural but that will NOT work for my hair. I need to shampoo and condition weekly. My scalp will not allow me to  wear the same style to or three weeks and using excess heart weekly will leave me bald headed.



@klsjackson 

Were you doing protein and moisture DCing weekly? Did you do any touch up flat ironing during the week? How were you styling your hair?

I’m asking because I’ve been considering weekly or biweekly presses like a lot of ladies did while I was growing up. I’m trying to understand how they retained and grew long hair while using heat weekly. Most of them wrapped their hair at night and just combed it out in the morning — that was it! Knowing what I know now, that’s pretty much low manipulation. Some of my friends wrapped and scarfed as soon as they got home and their hair stayed around BSL and MBL.

I’m trying to figure out why we have become so informed about hair but can’t seem to successfully KISS like that. Lol.


----------



## MzSwift

betteron2day said:


> I am contemplating on washing and blow drying on low weekly to stretch my relaxer. Do you think this would damage my hair? I tried self relaxing and i can see my hair is thinning.



I think you can do it with consistency in your regimen.  You will have to stay up on your moisture-protein balance. But I don’t think it’s impossible or complicated. It’ll take some trial and error to find the techniques and regimen that works for you, but once you get it, I’m sure you can maintain it. 

How did you self relax (half and half vs all at once, bone straight vs texlax)? Have you been consistent with a cleansing and conditioning regimen?


----------



## SuchaLady

Hey yall...I will never leave this thread no matter the state of my hair. 

Just putting that out there  .


----------



## sunnieb

betteron2day said:


> I am contemplating on washing and blow drying on low weekly to stretch my relaxer. Do you think this would damage my hair? I tried self relaxing and i can see my hair is thinning.



I've seen it done, but as always depends on the state of your hair.

If your hair is thinning, I'd be cautious about blowdrying weekly right now.  How does your hair like airdrying?  The ladies here taught me how to airdry my hair while stretching my newgrowth and it worked like a charm.

I was 13 weeks post when I airdried like this after every wash to keep newgrowth stretched and detangled:


----------



## GraceandJoy

……...*I'm trying to figure out why we have become so informed about hair but can’t seem to successfully KISS like that*. Lol.

@MzSwift Reference the bold, yes, me too . I am slowly remembering everything I did to my hair when it was very long and relaxed. The primary 'thing' I did was to keep my hands out of it, i.e. low manipulation. Nexxus products were a staple, I didn't blow dry that often, and I had it trimmed regularly. HOWEVER, I am now over 50 and my over 50 hair is not the same as my 30+ hair; it just isn't. I am successfully re-growing but the process is much harder than I remember it being :-(.

I am on my way back to simplicity ……..


----------



## klsjackson

MzSwift said:


> @klsjackson
> 
> Were you doing protein and moisture DCing weekly? Did you do any touch up flat ironing during the week? How were you styling your hair?
> 
> I’m asking because I’ve been considering weekly or biweekly presses like a lot of ladies did while I was growing up. I’m trying to understand how they retained and grew long hair while using heat weekly. Most of them wrapped their hair at night and just combed it out in the morning — that was it! Knowing what I know now, that’s pretty much low manipulation. Some of my friends wrapped and scarfed as soon as they got home and their hair stayed around BSL and MBL.
> 
> I’m trying to figure out why we have become so informed about hair but can’t seem to successfully KISS like that. Lol.


@MzSwift 
I think I have a pretty good regimen going. I have found what works for me. I do a pre poo with Red Pimento JBCO and Vatika oil applied to dry or damp hair and sit under a steamer for 20 minutes. Then I shampoo with Kera Care 1st Lathter and Kera Care Hydrating Detangling Shampoo. I follow with Aphogee 2 min for 2 mins LOL and use French Perm Stablizer for 30 and rinse out to keep porosity in check. I then apply my DC which is ORS replenishing or Humecto and sit under warm dryer 15 - 30 minutes depending on what week it is. I rinse and apply my leave in Aphogee green tea and keratin and Chi Silk Infusion and roller set with diluted Lottabody. 

That seems like a lot but it is simple and doesn’t take long. The longest time is spent rollersetting and waiting for that to dry. I have been following that for the last 2 years with good results, but I wanted to do something simpler and quicker so I was DC on dry hair and shampooing then using a leave in conditioner and heat protectant to blow dry then flat iron.  My hair looked really nice. I was flowing swinging, LOL but I could tell when it was wet that the texture had changed slightly and I was having some breakage when I had not had any for a long time and my ends were just bone dry not matter what I did. I did this for like 4 weeks in a row. So I now know every week is a no no for me. Maybe once a month. I will use more moisture for the next two wash days. 
And no I did not use the flatirons again after I did my hair only once a week and I wrapped my hair at night.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Relaxed my hair last night. This is one of the only few times I throughly part my hair.

In another thread I was explaining how I don’t allow myself to do that the majority of the time due to breakage. I should’ve maybe removed shed hairs before applying. After rinsing quite a few shed hairs came right on out, but I don’t mind.


Haven’t m


GraceandJoy said:


> ……...*I'm trying to figure out why we have become so informed about hair but can’t seem to successfully KISS like that*. Lol.
> 
> @MzSwift Reference the bold, yes, me too . I am slowly remembering everything I did to my hair when it was very long and relaxed. The primary 'thing' I did was to keep my hands out of it, i.e. low manipulation. Nexxus products were a staple, I didn't blow dry that often, and I had it trimmed regularly. HOWEVER, I am now over 50 and my over 50 hair is not the same as my 30+ hair; it just isn't. I am successfully re-growing but the process is much harder than I remember it being :-(.
> 
> I am on my way back to simplicity ……..



Ooooooo! Definitely ditto on that. 

I think this is also the reason why I’m hurrying up and getting rid of every last thing in my stash. I buy all these products, but I only use two or three at a time until I run out and move on to the next. So I figured I should just buy 2-3 three products from a particular line I like, and use them up and then buy more. 

I spent this last month doing box braids and I loved how I didn’t have to do much with my hair for a week or a week and half. I can’t cornrows or do rollersets that well; but I think it’s a plus because it cuts down on manipulation quite a bit. 

At the moment I’ve been co-washing frequently, and just air drying and throwing my hair up in a bun, and I’ve been seeing more and more length stay put. 


So definitely agree with the KISS aspect of haircare.


----------



## Royalq

MzSwift said:


> @klsjackson
> 
> Were you doing protein and moisture DCing weekly? Did you do any touch up flat ironing during the week? How were you styling your hair?
> 
> I’m asking because I’ve been considering weekly or biweekly presses like a lot of ladies did while I was growing up. I’m trying to understand how they retained and grew long hair while using heat weekly. Most of them wrapped their hair at night and just combed it out in the morning — that was it! Knowing what I know now, that’s pretty much low manipulation. Some of my friends wrapped and scarfed as soon as they got home and their hair stayed around BSL and MBL.
> 
> I’m trying to figure out why we have become so informed about hair but can’t seem to successfully KISS like that. Lol.


Man I don't even know. It's like there more I care for it the worst it gets. When I was relaxed the first time I went to the Dominicans who used a lot of heat with no heat protectant, barely moisturized, barely trimmed. Yet though my hair was thin it didn't have half the issues my hair does now. Now I shampoo and deep condition, protein treatment, use a higher quality relaxer, heat protectant, moisturize and seal, trim. And my hair is.littered with issues. I'm currently wearing it out and I'm embarrassed by how raggedy it looks. I don't get it


----------



## MzSwift

@klsjackson 
Thanks for sharing, sis.  I'm planning to PS until I get back to MBL.  And then I'm going to rock that out in a weekly or biweekly press.  There has got to be a way to do that.  SMH

@Royalq 
Exactly!  Just like with my natural hair, the more I did to it, the worse it was.  But I'm definitely not going back to SSKs, had to keep trimming off my progress.  I'm gonna stick with texlaxing.  Now I just have to find a way to rock my press.  I'm researching incorporating keratin treatments or blowouts to stretch my relaxers.


----------



## betteron2day

MzSwift said:


> I think you can do it with consistency in your regimen.  You will have to stay up on your moisture-protein balance. But I don’t think it’s impossible or complicated. It’ll take some trial and error to find the techniques and regimen that works for you, but once you get it, I’m sure you can maintain it.
> 
> How did you self relax (half and half vs all at once, bone straight vs texlax)? Have you been consistent with a cleansing and conditioning regimen?



I'm gonna try it to see. I DC weekly and airdry. Never flat iron but I either bun or bantu knot. It's thick at the roots but started shedding. I was fine until I self relaxed bone straight and all at once. I was going to try the ORS at next relaxer. The last relaxer I used was Dr. Miracles.


----------



## Royalq

MzSwift said:


> @klsjackson
> Thanks for sharing, sis.  I'm planning to PS until I get back to MBL.  And then I'm going to rock that out in a weekly or biweekly press.  There has got to be a way to do that.  SMH
> 
> @Royalq
> Exactly!  Just like with my natural hair, the more I did to it, the worse it was.  But I'm definitely not going back to SSKs, had to keep trimming off my progress.  I'm gonna stick with texlaxing.  Now I just have to find a way to rock my press.  I'm researching incorporating keratin treatments or blowouts to stretch my relaxers.


Me too! When I was natural my ends were riddled with ssks and mid-shaft splits and I had no idea why. I had to constantly trim off progress. I was stuck at 17 inches for 2 years. Now I'm relaxed and I still have mid-shaft splits and split ends. Though my method has completely changed. I'm tired off cutting off my progress.


----------



## MzSwift

Royalq said:


> Me too! When I was natural my ends were riddled with ssks and mid-shaft splits and I had no idea why. I had to constantly trim off progress. I was stuck at 17 inches for 2 years. Now I'm relaxed and I still have mid-shaft splits and split ends. Though my method has completely changed. I'm tired off cutting off my progress.



Yes, I was stuck in MBL land for 3 years! I just cut back to around BSL in January. I realize now that I manipulate my hair less when it’s straight. Theoretically, it should mean less mechanical damage from combing as there are less snags. I’m gonna keep it wrapped up at home , I have serious HIH. Lol. Hopefully that will lead to less splits. I’m hoping to wear it pressed straight whenever I’m not rocking a PS.

I hope you can find a regi that helps you with your splits. Do you think you need to increase your protein? I know it’s old school but I rub in Infusium 23 before I M&S and scarf up at night whenever I want to add more protein without doing a full protein tx.  It seems to help.


----------



## Wenbev

Royalq said:


> Me too! When I was natural my ends were riddled with ssks and mid-shaft splits and I had no idea why. I had to constantly trim off progress. I was stuck at 17 inches for 2 years. Now I'm relaxed and I still have mid-shaft splits and split ends. Though my method has completely changed. I'm tired off cutting off my progress.


I'd suggest looking at your combs.  if they arent seamless, run your fingers where your hair pulls thru.  if its sharp, its the combs causing the mid shaft splits.  i'd suggest the hercules sagemann line of combs


----------



## klsjackson

I think my hair thrives with regular trims and a good relaxer. I have started stretching but will do 12weeks instead of 16weeks and will do a smaller trim with each relaxer. I will only flatiron twice during the 12weeks.  I have been on this journey for quite awhile, but I am learning a lot. 

I also don’t think my hair likes to be texlaxed. It just seems to make my hair drier.  And most of the videos of ladies I see that are texlaxed one of two things happen: they experience major shedding or breakage and lose length or they use it as a way to transiston to natural. Props to my natural sistas, but going natural is not a goal or interest of mine. Plus I meet people all the time that “brag” about being natural, but their hair is flat ironed, or colored, or cut in a style but you going on and on about how your hair is in its natural state .  In my opinion, its your hair and do what works for you and what is best for you and leave other people alone, LOL


----------



## Royalq

Wenbev said:


> I'd suggest looking at your combs.  if they arent seamless, run your fingers where your hair pulls thru.  if its sharp, its the combs causing the mid shaft splits.  i'd suggest the hercules sagemann line of combs


Is it possible to finger comb relaxed hair?


----------



## MzSwift

Royalq said:


> Is it possible to finger comb relaxed hair?



I know you didn’t ask me, , but I do. It’s one of the techniques I transferred over from my natural days. My hair is too fine for constant combing or brushing. So I use my fingers to separate my strands 90% of the time.  Even detangling under running water is difficult for my hair. No matter which tool I try, they all lead me to splits and breakage. The only time I use tools is if I’m getting ready straighten or to remove shed hair before washing after a long PS. That’s why I’m looking at primarily rocking straight styles when I’m not PSing.


----------



## MzSwift

So I’m still trying to get past the fumes, watering eyes, sore throat and all the other adverse side effects of BKT — even those without formaldehyde. I’m going to hold off on it for now. I ended up purchasing a CHI “thermal set” and some Aphogee products including the green tea and keratin reconstructor. I’m hoping these items will help me maintain straight hair for a few weeks at a time.


----------



## Sosoothing

@MzSwift 

What do you use to moisturize when your hair is straight?
I haven't straightened in a while and I worry that if I do, my glycerine based moisturizer will cause reversion.


----------



## Sosoothing

@Royalq 

I pretty much finger comb almost always. I don't even know where any of my combs are thanks to my 3 year old.


----------



## divachyk

Agree @SuchaLady.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> @MzSwift
> 
> What do you use to moisturize when your hair is straight?
> I haven't straightened in a while and I worry that if I do, my glycerine based moisturizer will cause reversion.



The last two times I’ve rocked straight hair, I copied Sistawithrealhair’s technique of using product on the ends only — serum lightly at first and then grapeseed oil after the first week.  Let me see if I can find her videos on that.


----------



## MzSwift

I remember Domin/LHDC2011 (RIP) used to only wash her hair once per month too.  I think those ladies are onto something. As my hair gets longer, I’m feeling their low-maintenance regi. 

And when I’m PSing, I keep the style in for 3-4 weeks without washing so I’m hoping it’s not a big stretch to do it on loose straight hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> Agree @SuchaLady.




I’m in good company then. Most of my hair is natural and all of yours is  

How have you been?


----------



## SuchaLady

PrettyWitty77 recently transitioned and BC'ed. Its a wonder that she never over processed with relaxer; she has nearly no curl in her natural hair.


----------



## MzSwift

SuchaLady said:


> PrettyWitty77 recently transitioned and BC'ed. Its a wonder that she never over processed with relaxer; she has nearly no curl in her natural hair.



Yeah, I used to look at her new growth during her stretches. That’s when I realized my texlaxed hair was not gonna look like hers. Lol. I think she has coarse strands, they seem thick. I wonder if that’s why she didn’t overprocess, maybe thick strands are more resistant.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Flat ironed my hair today for work. 



via Imgflip Meme Generator

Didn’t hold up well at all. Texas had a heat wave warning today, and I completely ignored it. So most of me sweating and the humidity made my roots all puffy. 

This was also my second heat pass, meaning it was my last for this year, which I’m okay with. 
My hair gets weighed down easily too, but I didn’t mind. Still looked okay. 

I wish I was maybe like 3-4 inches taller, because my hair still looks unreasonably short to me. Oh well.


----------



## sharifeh

MzSwift said:


> I do as a gloss.  I've mixed henna and other powders into my condish for my daily moistuizer  and into my cowash condish.  I haven't done a true henna paste since 2010 and my hair (both natural and relaxed) still benefits from it.  I don't do it to color though, just for the conditioning benefits.  HTH!


It does- thank you!!


----------



## sharifeh

PlanetCybertron said:


> I completely understand that.
> 
> It’s kind of part of the reason I don’t want to make a YouTube Channel because there’s going to be a slew of people trying to make the assumption that my hair is damaged.
> 
> Or that without a relaxer, my hair density would somehow just double or triple. Regardless of if I’m natural or not, I do not have thick individual strands. I just don’t.
> 
> When given a chance to fluff up on its own, it mimics really thick hair just because my overall density is quite a bit, but I decide to straighten my hair, or silk wrap it, it will compress down quite a bit. So I said screw a YouTube channel.
> 
> I’d like to be an inspiration too for other fine haired ladies. Even with fine hair being extremely delicate, it’s extremely beautiful when it reaches long lengths and is able to flourish, and my favorite plus side of fine hair, is how virtually weightless it is, even at long lengths.
> 
> That’s one reason why I’m still on the fence about a channel. Maybe once I trim my ends, and do some maintaining for a while after hitting my goal.




This is a big myth - that density and thickness changes when relaxed or natural - it doesn’t! it stays the same!

If people think they experience “thicker” hair when’s natural then maybe it was just damaged when relaxed...


----------



## Wenbev

Royalq said:


> Is it possible to finger comb relaxed hair?


I finger comb as much as possible unless wearing straight


----------



## 11228

MzSwift said:


> The last two times I’ve rocked straight hair, I copied Sistawithrealhair’s technique of using product on the ends only — serum lightly at first and then grapeseed oil after the first week.  Let me see if I can find her videos on that.



Thank you for this video. She literally drowns her hair in oil. I feel less bad now for the amount I use.


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair is sitting at MBL and its underwhelming lol. 

I could be at WL probably by my next bday (January) maybe even Christmas if tried with PSing but idk that I want to  I like DCing my hair on schedule without maneuvering around something else.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> I’m in good company then. Most of my hair is natural and all of yours is
> 
> How have you been?


All natural over here and congrats that you’re almost there. Relaxed hair still tugs at my heart. I’ve been  but trying to make it through the days. And you? TY for asking.


----------



## MzSwift

OK y’all, I’ve been researching  and stumbled on this thread about silk protein and relaxing:   https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/the-science-of-preventing-relaxer-damage-by-using-silk.112817/

It reminded me why I came over to LHCF from BHM. There were so many long haired relaxed ladies (before everyone went natural, Lol) and the ladies here were discussing the science behind hair care practices. 

I appreciate learning the science because if products become discontinued, it’s easier to find products with similar chemicals or have the flexibility to mix the ingredient into any product you already use.  That’s why my hair care regi has been primarily mixing my favorite ayurveda powders into a cheap conditioner instead of spending $$$ on products where the company might change the formulation one me.

So now I’m off to learn more about silk proteins, amino acids and keratin. I’m trying to get my princess/barbie doll hair.


----------



## Royalq

sharifeh said:


> This is a big myth - that density and thickness changes when relaxed or natural - it doesn’t! it stays the same!
> 
> If people think they experience “thicker” hair when’s natural then maybe it was just damaged when relaxed...


I think it's just the texture change. Kinky hair simply takes up more space. It's big and fluffy. When I was natural my hair looked big and thick but I knew it was thin because when I would do twists or plaited braids it was so thin and straggly. So when I relaxed my hair was still thin but people are now blaming my relaxer. I'm like,no, my hair was always thin.


----------



## sunnieb

I'm happy to report that my hair is right on track with normal growth. 

I get right at 1/2" per month.  It's easy to see it since I had so many bald areas.  This is comforting.  I'll have all my hair back in due time. 

For now, I keep it tucked in a bun daily.


----------



## MzSwift

Whohoo! That’s great new, @sunnieb !!


----------



## MzSwift

I need to think of a style in which to rest my hair after taking out his crochet set. I’ve done two sets back to back for 4 weeks each so I want something low tension that I can maintain for at least two weeks. I’m going to relax after that.


----------



## gemruby41

sunnieb said:


> Doing a protein dc on dry hair with Nexxus Emergencee now.
> 
> I think doing my protein treatments on dry hair makes it less 'proteiny' once it airdries.


How long do you leave the Nexxus Emergencee on your hair? Do you use heat with it?


----------



## sunnieb

gemruby41 said:


> How long do you leave the Nexxus Emergencee on your hair? Do you use heat with it?



A few years now.  When Motions CPR changed their formula, I had to find another protein dc.

I don't use direct heat.  However, I put on a plastic cap and tie a towel around it.  I use a hand towel so it's long enough to gather back into a towel ponytail.


----------



## Sosoothing

sunnieb said:


> A few years now.  When Motions CPR changed their formula, I had to find another protein dc.
> 
> I don't use direct heat.  However, I put on a plastic cap and tie a towel around it.  I use a hand towel so it's long enough to gather back into a towel ponytail.






gemruby41 said:


> How long do you leave the Nexxus Emergencee on your hair? Do you use heat with it?



@sunnieb
I think what she meant was...
_How long _is it on _your hair _
I wanna know too.


----------



## gemruby41

Sosoothing said:


> @sunnieb
> I think what she meant was...
> _How long _is it on _your hair _
> I wanna know too.


Yes, that’s what I meant. How long do you leave it on?


----------



## sunnieb

gemruby41 said:


> Yes, that’s what I meant. How long do you leave it on?



Whoop! 

About an hour.


----------



## gemruby41

sunnieb said:


> Whoop!
> 
> About an hour.


Do you wet your hair first?


----------



## sunnieb

gemruby41 said:


> Do you wet your hair first?



Nope. Just slather the conditioner on dry hair.


----------



## gemruby41

sunnieb said:


> Nope. Just slather the conditioner on dry hair.


Oh, I thought you used the hard one on dry hair. The one that has the gel like consistency.


----------



## sunnieb

gemruby41 said:


> Oh, I thought you used the hard one on dry hair. The one that has the gel like consistency.



Nope. I use regular Nexxus Emergencee conditioner on dry hair.  Works for me!


----------



## gemruby41

sunnieb said:


> Nope. I use regular Nexxus Emergencee conditioner on dry hair.  Works for me!


Thanks, I have that one.


----------



## Wenbev

going to get box braids on Sat.   will try to keep em in for at least six weeks


----------



## Wenbev

bought hair tonight currently soaking the hair in an ACV/water mix in the tub.  Currently 7 weeks post.  hoping I can keep the braids in for at least 6 weeks.


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> bought hair tonight currently soaking the hair in an ACV/water mix in the tub.  Currently 7 weeks post.  hoping I can keep the braids in for at least 6 weeks.



Ooh, are you gonna post pictures?


----------



## MzSwift

I hit 4 weeks today in my crochet mambo havana twists. These 18” seemed to be harder to keep up than the 12” ones I had in last month. I was hoping I could just throw these in a bun and go but it hasn’t been like that.

Gonna take these out soon.  Wash and DC. Then I have to find the best way to rest my hair for about 3-4 weeks until I texlax. I’m thinking about doing a blowout. 

What do you ladies usually do to rest your hair after rocking extesions/weaves? I’m also thinking of pressing it but I don’t think it’s wise to straighten it during the summer heat.


----------



## MzSwift

Ooooh, I know! I’m gonna put my hair into 4 or 5 big twists and then start wearing wigs 24/7. Just have to figure out how to keep my new growth from shrinking and matting...


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> Ooh, are you gonna post pictures?


lol girl its regular ole box braids


----------



## L.Brown1114

abioni said:


> Welcome!
> What is the benefit of a round brush versus a brush like Denman?



Hey! Sorry just seeing this. A round brush paired with a blow dryer gives your hair a look as if its been flat ironed but give you body as well. So I would never have to use a flat iron again so less likely for heat damage


----------



## L.Brown1114

How are you ladies keeping your ends healthy?


----------



## sunnieb

L.Brown1114 said:


> How are you ladies keeping your ends healthy?



Weekly dc's, pre-pooing, cowashing, protective styling, and a nightly dab of castor oil. 

Yeah, I do allllll of that! 

However, growing isn't my problem.   Retention is.   I plan to retain every inch I grow no matter what it takes.


----------



## GraceandJoy

L.Brown1114 said:


> How are you ladies keeping your ends healthy?


I keep my hair in a bun most days of the week, with ends tucked in. I also wear a headband almost every day. Sometimes I wear a fake braided pony tail with my natural hair wrapped around the base of the pony, with ends tucked in. I moisturize and seal daily. I have high porosity hair. I alternate between Garnier sleek and shine moisturizer, Pantene Prov-V moisturizer for relaxed hair, and SCurl to moisturize and olive oil and a light old-fashioned hair grease to seal. I only wear my hair out when I'm doing big presentations (hundreds of people), which is about five times a year.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

L.Brown1114 said:


> How are you ladies keeping your ends healthy?



Depends on what’s been going on for me.

Usually I keep them bunned for months at a time. If I’ve done box braids or twists on my own hair, I’ll use a combination of Shea Butter, some type of protein treatment, and seal over with holding gel, and leave my ends alone until I take the braids or twists down.


As of late I haven’t had any braids, just been Bunning again, and I’ve opted for protein layering. Hair towards my roots down to my ears gets mainly moisture, midshaft gets a combo of protein and moisture, and the last 5-6 inches of hair get mostly protein based leave ins, then I seal and bun.

It’s been about 6-7 months of me not really using any combs or brushes. I mainly just finger detangle.

I mainly make it a point to not manipulate my hair any more than I need to.


----------



## MzSwift

Crochets are out.  I put my hair in braided quadrants and washed and DC'd.  I think I'm just going to oil and tighten the braids a bit and then throw my wig over it.

Was going to relax next month but I'm not sure I have enough new growth for me to feel comfortable doing it.  I'm a slow grower and only about 4 months post.  My new growth looks weird now because I'm fresh out of long term braids.  I'll wait and see what it looks like after two weeks of rest.  If it doesn't look like I need to relax, I'll just wait until the EOTY and then do my Jan-Dec comparison pic. 

I may wait so that I can try out this CHI Infra treatment + silk infusion in the fall to see how well it helps to straighten my new growth


----------



## MzSwift

I'm dropping these right here because, y'all, I am INSPIRED!!







http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/08/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents-lawrene.html








http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/09/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents-lakevia.html








http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/03/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents-rebecca.html


ETA:  I'm gonna add this one in too because this progress is AMAZING!!






http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/06/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents.html


----------



## 11228

MzSwift said:


> I'm dropping these right here because, y'all, I am INSPIRED!!



You can't drop these without an insight to her complete regime.


----------



## MzSwift

11228 said:


> You can't drop these without an insight to her complete regime.



Lol!  You're right, sis, my bad.  I'm going to edit my post to add the links


----------



## 11228

MzSwift said:


> Lol!  You're right, sis, my bad.  I'm going to edit my post to add the links



Thank you!

Not only does she relax. She doesn't shy away from heat.

Just my type!


----------



## MzSwift

11228 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Not only does she relax. She doesn't shy away from heat.
> 
> Just my type!



Totally!
This is the lady I was looking at originally. She uses heat regularly and talks about not being a slave to PSing -- both ideas in which I'm interested. I've been having a hard time finding hair pix of ladies with a heat regimen like this.  








http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/07/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents.html


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift thanks for the inspiration!

It gives me hope that I'm on track to be back at BSL in  2 1/2 years.   I'm trying to be patient!


----------



## MzSwift

I’ve incorporated two techniques from my natural regimen into my texlaxed routine this past year and I think they’re already making a difference.  Finger detangling and washing in loose braids are helping me keep hair on my head.  

My hair tangles so much when I wash it loose, even doing it in the downward direction under the water. Then I tried to incorporate wide toothed comb detangling under running water. Both ways still caused lots of hair loss for me.  

I’m excited to see my progress in a year with these techniques and PSing with wigs and crochet braids. I’m also planning to throw in some drawstring ponytails too because I bought a bunch of them.


----------



## NaturallyFlawless

MzSwift said:


> I'm dropping these right here because, y'all, I am INSPIRED!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/08/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents-lawrene.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/09/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents-lakevia.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/03/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents-rebecca.html
> 
> 
> ETA:  I'm gonna add this one in too because this progress is AMAZING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/06/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents.html



I grew my own hair to these lengths once I figured out what worked for my hair.

Main thing is my hair likes to be bound. So I keep my hair braided under wigs. my hair hates small cornrows. I keep my hair in 3 big cornrows and keep my hair moisturized with my own oil mix that I use 3x per week specifically formulated to treat scalp and skin conditions (I’ve developed it into a business) 
I relax my hair every 12 weeks. I relax, deep condition, oil rinse with coconut oil, Air dry, apply a leave in, apply oil mix to damp scalp, heat protectant, blow dry or air dry and then apply my oil mix to length of hair. I’ve done this religiously and I went from shoulder length to waist in under 2 years solely by using my oil mix. I also did trims in between so it was pretty shocking to me as well.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Hopefully I can be some inspiration to someone.

I know my thickness doesn’t travel down completely. Eventually I will start cleaning up my hemline.

I know thickness seems to be the number one thing people look for or aspire to have, as do I, but I’m happy I’ve made to this length with extremely fine hair. Getting close to Classic. Hoping to be brushing it by Christmas. I’m almost to 34 inches long. 


Tried to get the line as straight as possible. Apologies for how underexposed this photo is towards the bottom. My hair is a bit damp in this photo. My new growth won’t straighten out enough and I’ve already used my last heat pass. I’m kind of standing in a weird position, but I had to get the camera in a decent angle, head going straight forward, AND get my butt area in the picture for reference, so this is the best I got lol 



via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## sunnieb

Hi ladies!

On December 15th, I'm going to start a thread for us to post year end hair pics.   Start digging up your pics from earlier this year to post a comparison pic from December. 

Let's create some relaxed hair inspiration!


----------



## sunnieb

@PlanetCybertron grow on girl!

Looking good!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

sunnieb said:


> @PlanetCybertron grow on girl!
> 
> Looking good!



Aww shucks lol thank you!


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> On December 15th, I'm going to start a thread for us to post year end hair pics.   Start digging up your pics from earlier this year to post a comparison pic from December.
> 
> Let's create some relaxed hair inspiration!



That’s a great idea! 
And you’ve been working so hard this year, I’m excited to see your progress!

I’m planning to relax in November. I’ll do my progress pix then so I won’t have December pix for the thread. But I’m getting my popcorn ready!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

sunnieb said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> On December 15th, I'm going to start a thread for us to post year end hair pics.   Start digging up your pics from earlier this year to post a comparison pic from December.
> 
> Let's create some relaxed hair inspiration!



I’m just now reading this, but that’s an amazing idea! Soooo ready. My camera roll is filled with monthly hair progress pics lol


----------



## KhandiB

Very Nice!!



PlanetCybertron said:


> Hopefully I can be some inspiration to someone.
> 
> I know my thickness doesn’t travel down completely. Eventually I will start cleaning up my hemline.
> 
> I know thickness seems to be the number one thing people look for or aspire to have, as do I, but I’m happy I’ve made to this length with extremely fine hair. Getting close to Classic. Hoping to be brushing it by Christmas. I’m almost to 34 inches long.
> 
> 
> Tried to get the line as straight as possible. Apologies for how underexposed this photo is towards the bottom. My hair is a bit damp in this photo. My new growth won’t straighten out enough and I’ve already used my last heat pass. I’m kind of standing in a weird position, but I had to get the camera in a decent angle, head going straight forward, AND get my butt area in the picture for reference, so this is the best I got lol
> 
> 
> 
> via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## KhandiB

So here is one picture.  This is one section of my hair that doesn't hold style AT ALL.  This is the state of my hair after a braid out, could be humidity or it could be my hair sucks, lol. (Dont mind the gray's)

I have noticed a nice change in my hair, I've been washing/co washing more often.  I've been using Shea Moisture's JBCO/ACV poo and conditioner.  I don't really love the conditioner.  I've also incorporated Porosity Control and sometimes I rotate ORS RP or its sister product Africa's best Moisture Renew.

But I think I'm panicking, because when I get frustrated, I always want to chop my hair off, and then like now I want to save it, and I spend ALL this money on products.  I bought TGIN Butter Creme, spent more than I like on it and I don't even like, I like Africa's Best version better.  I think I need to buy some more oils, I only have EVOO and JBCO.  Not a huge fan of JBCO its too heavy for my taste.  I think a lot of my breakage is from stretching, and I know  how it works, after 8 weeks, my hair does what ever it wants.  

Anyways, I have a Silk Elements tub of relaxer that I've had for over a year, think Im gonna relax this weekend.  Even though I might switch brands.


----------



## MzSwift

@KhandiB 

I totally understand! My crown has a mind of it’s own.  I usually keep some bobby pins on me when I wear my hair down. When my crown starts to act up, I pin th front pieces back over that area to hide it. SMH.


----------



## CICI24

MzSwift said:


> Totally!
> This is the lady I was looking at originally. She uses heat regularly and talks about not being a slave to PSing -- both ideas in which I'm interested. I've been having a hard time finding hair pix of ladies with a heat regimen like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/07/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents.html




Thanks for posting this.  I just recently started my relaxed hair journey again.  I had forgotten what I used to do to maintain my relaxed hair. I grew my hair pretty long with Mane and Tail shampoo and Conditioner and Vatika coconut oil that's it. I regret that I went natural the last time because I was so close to my goal.


----------



## klsjackson

PlanetCybertron said:


> Hopefully I can be some inspiration to someone.
> 
> I know my thickness doesn’t travel down completely. Eventually I will start cleaning up my hemline.
> 
> I know thickness seems to be the number one thing people look for or aspire to have, as do I, but I’m happy I’ve made to this length with extremely fine hair. Getting close to Classic. Hoping to be brushing it by Christmas. I’m almost to 34 inches long.
> 
> 
> Tried to get the line as straight as possible. Apologies for how underexposed this photo is towards the bottom. My hair is a bit damp in this photo. My new growth won’t straighten out enough and I’ve already used my last heat pass. I’m kind of standing in a weird position, but I had to get the camera in a decent angle, head going straight forward, AND get my butt area in the picture for reference, so this is the best I got lol
> 
> 
> 
> via Imgflip Meme Generator


I too have fine hair!!! I understand your struggle. Thanks for sharing and your hair is looking good.


----------



## klsjackson

Greetings all!!!! 

I have been away for awhile, gearing up for back to school. I was so happy to see the inspiration pics of long, healthy, relaxed hair. It seems like everyone is jumping on the natural bandwagon or feeling like you have to be natural to have your “best” hair. 

I am one week post relaxer. I relaxed last Saturday at 16 weeks. I like the idea of waiting that long to relax, but I think 12 weeks will be my max now that I am leaving more texture in my hair. I did gain 2 inches of length. No trim this time, but the next relaxer I will trim about .5 inch.


----------



## danysedai

I used Olaplex as a stand alone treatment yesterday. I've been using it added to the relaxer but never by itself. I clarified, used 1 and 2, then used Olaplex shampoo and conditioner. I followed the conditioner with Silicon Mix proteina de perla conditioner and blow dried my hair with Lacio Lacio and Kerastase Oleo relax and then flat ironed. My hair feels like silk at 4 months post. I want to start relaxing every 6 months and go back to my MBL hair that I had before postpartum shedding and breakage wrecked my hair.


----------



## MzSwift

danysedai said:


> I used Olaplex as a stand alone treatment yesterday. I've been using it added to the relaxer but never by itself. I clarified, used 1 and 2, then used Olaplex shampoo and conditioner. I followed the conditioner with Silicon Mix proteina de perla conditioner and blow dried my hair with Lacio Lacio and Kerastase Oleo relax and then flat ironed. My hair feels like silk at 4 months post. I want to start relaxing every 6 months and go back to my MBL hair that I had before postpartum shedding and breakage wrecked my hair.



Pretty!! 
That sounds like a good plan. GL!


----------



## abioni

Your hair is really nice. What's in your oil mix?



NaturallyFlawless said:


> I grew my own hair to these lengths once I figured out what worked for my hair.
> 
> Main thing is my hair likes to be bound. So I keep my hair braided under wigs. my hair hates small cornrows. I keep my hair in 3 big cornrows and keep my hair moisturized with my own oil mix that I use 3x per week specifically formulated to treat scalp and skin conditions (I’ve developed it into a business)
> I relax my hair every 12 weeks. I relax, deep condition, oil rinse with coconut oil, Air dry, apply a leave in, apply oil mix to damp scalp, heat protectant, blow dry or air dry and then apply my oil mix to length of hair. I’ve done this religiously and I went from shoulder length to waist in under 2 years solely by using my oil mix. I also did trims in between so it was pretty shocking to me as well.


----------



## sunnieb

@danysedai you and your hair are so pretty!

Also love your avatar!  Is that cutie your little munchkin?


----------



## sunnieb

I'm finally at a place where I'm happy with my hair.  It's growing at an average 1/2" per month and is growing in thick.

Most of my hair is only 3" long, but that's enough for me to slick it all back into a bun - thanks to some LHCF tips and tricks.

Last night, Dh asked me how long was I gonna wear that bun. I said at least another year and a half.  He l looked like    I reminded him that I'm growing my hair out and bunning is the fastest way.   I offered to get a weave if he wanted me to have long hair immediately.  He declined my offer and accepted the bun. 

I can't wait to slap him with my hair again.


----------



## danysedai

sunnieb said:


> @danysedai you and your hair are so pretty!
> 
> Also love your avatar!  Is that cutie your little munchkin?



Hi!!!! I haven't been in this thread for many months! How are you?
Thanks for the compliment  and yes, that's my son Marcos (remember he was a preemie at 24 weeks?) and is now 19 months, walking, babbling, laughing and doing well. My heart is very full.


----------



## sunnieb

@danysedai omg!! That's him!! 

He's a lil chunk chunk now!

I'm doing pretty good.  Taking care of me inside and out.  Determined to get my hair back and my body back in shape.  

I cowashed with Garnier Whole Blends Hydrating Conditioner Coconut Water & Vanilla Milk (very long name! ) last night and my hair still smells like coconut! 

My hair is soft and detangled.  Definitely a keeper!


----------



## Sosoothing

I braided my hair about 4 weeks ago. I put in large braids. Instead of refreshing, I took out the extension and rebraided with my own hair. I like the way it looks. Don't think I will be adding extensions any time soon.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> I braided my hair about 4 weeks ago. I put in large braids. Instead of refreshing, I took out the extension and rebraided with my own hair. I like the way it looks. Don't think I will be adding extensions any time soon.



KISS, sis, KISS!  Keep it up and you're gonna be at WHIP length by the EOTY.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I bought some JBCO, the handcrafted kind, that’s thick and organic... 

I want to like it, but its causing my entire head to itch. Not in an inflamed way though. It isn’t accompanied by a lingering burning sensation. Whether I apply after a full wash day, or I’m re-oiling my scalp, it just itches for a bit after the application to my scalp. I just massage the areas and it fades away

I can think of a number of explanations as to why, but I’m not sure if I want to deal with the itchies. I have a mixture of coconut oil and Shea oil that doesn’t do that to my scalp, so maybe it’s just one of the properties with JBCO and it’s interactions with skin for different people. I don’t know.


----------



## KhandiB

I think I have calmed down and wont be shaving my head due to frustration 

One thing I have always known, and dont know why I fought it, is that my hair HATES any and everything to do with air drying.  Even to the point if I do a braid-out on wet or damp hair , it totally revolts and turns into a dry crunchy frizzy mess. I've literally cried before.

I went back to an old buddy of mine.  Oil based products and it worked really good!  Well just on my braid out yesterday.  I also have been washing my hair too much I think trying to infuse some moisture.   I am also trying to grow back some edges (which aren't really that bad) a bun is most likely not the best style choice, because I pull mine to death, I don't like too many other styles that I can do without heat.

Sometimes I get frustrated.  I know how I like my hair, I don’t really like may protective styles.  Well , I have only been successful doing buns and braidouts, lol  If I could manage a twist out Im sure Id love it.

Im also starting to think Ive always hair high porosity hair, because doobies never turned out smooth for me.  I maybe really didn’t notice as much until after I stopped getting Dominican blowouts and I hadn’t relaxed for a year.  I was thinking about trying crochet individual braids and styles for maybe the next year.


----------



## MzSwift

I’m so happy that there is so much variety in wigs, weaves and extensions these days. It is so much more realistic to kinky hair. I can rock big, kinky hair whenever I feel like it without growing out or cutting off my texlaxed hair. I love it! I have some long braid out extension hair that I’m going to rock in a crochet style this fall.  My real natural hair had too much shrinkage to achieve that style. I would’ve had to wait 10 years or more. And even then my hair was too cottony, airy and less dense to stay, it would poof as soon as I walked out of the door.


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> KISS, sis, KISS!  Keep it up and you're gonna be at WHIP length by the EOTY.



I don't know why I even added extensions to begin with. I can access my hair better this way.
I can't wait to see my progress by Christmas.


----------



## sunnieb

Ugh!

Without fail, my scalp starts itching the week I'm relaxing.


----------



## NaturallyFlawless

abioni said:


> Your hair is really nice. What's in your oil mix?


Thank you. I sell it
https://naturallydivineproducts.bigcartel.com/product/healing-hair-oil
All natural organic herb infused oils.


----------



## Jalen's Mom

I've been away from LHCF for years now.  I'm still releaxed, and I don't plan to change that because I couldn't manage natural hair.  I had a major setback at the end of last year...the back of my hair completely broke off to maybe 1/2 inch.  I had BSL hair, so I had to cut all my hair off.  It was devastating.  I'm approaching 50, so I think a lot of it had to do with hormones, but as I read through old hair posts, I think I might have needed some protein too.  My hair has been growing nicely, but I noticed breakage at the back again...about an inch up.  I want to join the forum again and have support from some relaxed ladies.  I miss all of the blogs that use to be for relaxed heads. Any advice on getting my nape in order is appreciated.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> All natural over here and congrats that you’re almost there. Relaxed hair still tugs at my heart. I’ve been  but trying to make it through the days. And you? TY for asking.



@divachyk I’m so late with this reply. I basically work every day these days so I dip in and out the forum when I have time  I’ve been okay but make sure you take care of yourself!


----------



## MzSwift

Jalen's Mom said:


> I've been away from LHCF for years now.  I'm still releaxed, and I don't plan to change that because I couldn't manage natural hair.  I had a major setback at the end of last year...the back of my hair completely broke off to maybe 1/2 inch.  I had BSL hair, so I had to cut all my hair off.  It was devastating.  I'm approaching 50, so I think a lot of it had to do with hormones, but as I read through old hair posts, I think I might have needed some protein too.  My hair has been growing nicely, but I noticed breakage at the back again...about an inch up.  I want to join the forum again and have support from some relaxed ladies.  I miss all of the blogs that use to be for relaxed heads. Any advice on getting my nape in order is appreciated.



Welcome back! 

Sorry to hear about your setback and major cut. You got to that length once, I’m sure you can get back there.  

It sounds like the same spot is giving you trouble even after your cut.  That makes me think it’s more of a mechanical issue; something is causing stress or there’s friction in that area. For instance, maybe you’re wearing a style too often that causes stress on that area. It could also be the way you tie your scarf up at night or the way you sleep.  Or perhaps at work you unconsciously lean back and rub the back of your head against your work chair often. Do you wear a lot of collared shirts and jackets that rub against that area? I think once we can narrow that down, you can come up with a plan to avoid whatever it is.

Strengthening your hair with protein like you’re doing is also helpful. Be sure not to use a protein that’s too strong. It’s so easy to have protein overload and it can be difficult to fix.


----------



## Jalen's Mom

MzSwift said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your setback and major cut. You got to that length once, I’m sure you can get back there.
> 
> It sounds like the same spot is giving you trouble even after your cut.  That makes me think it’s more of a mechanical issue; something is causing stress or there’s friction in that area. For instance, maybe you’re wearing a style too often that causes stress on that area. It could also be the way you tie your scarf up at night or the way you sleep.  Or perhaps at work you unconsciously lean back and rub the back of your head against your work chair often. Do you wear a lot of collared shirts and jackets that rub against that area? I think once we can narrow that down, you can come up with a plan to avoid whatever it is.
> 
> Strengthening your hair with protein like you’re doing is also helpful. Be sure not to use a protein that’s too strong. It’s so easy to have protein overload and it can be difficult to fix.



Thank you so much! That's a great point about a mechanical issue.  I'll experiment with how I tie my scarf at night...I might also go back to my satin pillow cases.  I'm wondering if the nape is exposed night.  Girl, you got me thinking!


----------



## GraceandJoy

@PlanetCybertron, Two years ago, I used castor oil regularly over a six month period.  I had to stop because it caused itchiness and then a rash.  At the time, I was trying/trailing several different new products.  I started an elimination process to pinpoint the source; it was the castor oil.  I had to give away a huge bottle that I had recently purchased.  I was really disappointed that I couldn't continue using it but had to because I was literally scratching my hair out and making sores on my scalp.


----------



## SuchaLady

I guess I owe you guys a pic if I’m gonna take up space in the thread 

I tried to upload one but I’m getting an error.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

PlanetCybertron said:


> I bought some JBCO, the handcrafted kind, that’s thick and organic...
> 
> I want to like it, but its causing my entire head to itch. Not in an inflamed way though. It isn’t accompanied by a lingering burning sensation. Whether I apply after a full wash day, or I’m re-oiling my scalp, it just itches for a bit after the application to my scalp. I just massage the areas and it fades away
> 
> I can think of a number of explanations as to why, but I’m not sure if I want to deal with the itchies. I have a mixture of coconut oil and Shea oil that doesn’t do that to my scalp, so maybe it’s just one of the properties with JBCO and it’s interactions with skin for different people. I don’t know.


It makes me itch also, and I have tried practically every brand.


----------



## sunnieb

Still haven't relaxed. 

Think I'll do it tonight.  Have a busy week ahead and won't have time again until next Sunday.


----------



## sunnieb

Dear family and friends, 

I'm currently growing my hair out.  Therefore, I will not wear it down for at least another year and a half. 

So, I will gladly wear it out after that time.  However, even when I grow all my hair back, I will still bun 90% off the time.

Get used to me looking like this. 

Thank you, 

Sunnieb


----------



## PlanetCybertron

kinchen said:


> It makes me itch also, and I have tried practically every brand.



Thinking I’ll just use it for my skin instead


----------



## Royalq

started using WGO on my scalp. It seems to leave a pasty white residue when i water wash my hair??? Today I water washed and noticed a sticky white residue on my scalp. I had to shampoo it out, so strange. 
Im experiencing some breakage and i dont know why. Every time i run my hands through my hair i get hair coming out. Im worried my already thin hair will be even thinner. Im doing my protein and moisture treatments and moisturizing my hair. i dont get it. Maybe its my anemia?


----------



## Evolving78

Hey ladies! Just stopping through! I am still rocking a fade.  It has grown out a bit.  If I allow it to continue, I will get it relaxed and rock a pixie for the fall/winter.  But I will go to the shop to get a relaxer and maintain it.  Also, I need research what relaxers don’t have tree nut oils in them.  There are days when I wanna cut it down to a bald fade.  I’m just not about the product junkie life anymore.  I wash my hair everyday, run some gel in it, and keep it moving. 
Now to catch up on this thread.


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> Dear family and friends,
> 
> I'm currently growing my hair out.  Therefore, I will not wear it down for at least another year and a half.
> 
> So, I will gladly wear it out after that time.  However, even when I grow all my hair back, I will still bun 90% off the time.
> 
> Get used to me looking like this.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Sunnieb
> 
> View attachment 434227


Wow look at your hair!!! I’m so proud of you! Great progress!


----------



## MzSwift

Evolving78 said:


> Hey ladies! Just stopping through! I am still rocking a fade.  It has grown out a bit.  If I allow it to continue, I will get it relaxed and rock a pixie for the fall/winter.  But I will go to the shop to get a relaxer and maintain it.  Also, I need research what relaxers don’t have tree nut oils in them.  There are days when I wanna cut it down to a bald fade.  I’m just not about the product junkie life anymore.  I wash my hair everyday, run some gel in it, and keep it moving.
> Now to catch up on this thread.



I thought that was you! You changed your name! Aww, no more Dub C voice in my head when I see your screen name  *pours out a little condish*

Hey girl!  Sounds like you’re doing well! I always miss my short hair so I’ll live vicariously through you.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> I thought that was you! You changed your name! Aww, no more Dub C voice in my head when I see your screen name  *pours out a little condish*
> 
> Hey girl!  Sounds like you’re doing well! I always miss my short hair so I’ll live vicariously through you.


Hey Hey! Yes it’s me!! Lol I am evolving! I know your hair is doing awesome and I hope the little one is being gentle with it! Lol


----------



## Crystal_Chic

Hi girls, I just want to pop up and say hello  I was natural for 3 years and just couldn't take the ssk and breakage anymore, so I texlax.  I'm currently trying to develop a regimen for my hair because I know it will require more protein.


----------



## MzSwift

Crystal_Chic said:


> Hi girls, I just want to pop up and say hello  I was natural for 3 years and just couldn't take the ssk and breakage anymore, so I texlax.  I'm currently trying to develop a regimen for my hair because I know it will require more protein.



Hey and !!

Yeah those SSKs did it for me too. Lol.  GL with building your regi!


----------



## CICI24

I wanted to post a picture of my hair to document my new relaxed hair journey.


----------



## MzSwift

Ooh pretty @CICI24 !!  That’s a great starting point.


----------



## CICI24

MzSwift said:


> Ooh pretty @CICI24 !!  That’s a great starting point.



Thank you


----------



## Wenbev

took out the box braids and relaxed last night.  made it to 4 wks  missed my hair.  The breakage I suffered in Feb, is sorting itself out, I still will not be able to do high ponytails, but thats ok.  yesterday was also the first time I used heat in 5 months! I missed heat too lol


----------



## MzSwift

With this much new growth I dunno what made me think I could go 4 weeks without redoing the 5 braids I had hiding under this wig. SMH. Took me all day to detangle and to make smaller braids. Felt like I was natural all over again. Lol. 

Note to self: redo big plaits weekly or biweekly.

I think this PS did me well. A pull test showed my nape layer touching near my bottom rib. Whohoo! I have natural layers though so I won’t know the full extent of my progress until I relax and straighten in November. 

Off to install my crochet set!


----------



## MzSwift

Finally finished my crochet set last night. I’m absolutely loving this “Lazy Girl” method! I converted my hair from 5 plaits to about 15 or 16.  The hair is so light too.

Here’s the hair I used:








Here’s the method I used (love her!)  except that I just position the cap further back on my head. No drawing or cutting the cap:


----------



## Crystal_Chic

So I just washed my hair this week and realized I don't need to be as heavy handed with leave in products as I did with my natural hair. I don't know whether to wash it out and start over or rock a bun til Wednesday.


----------



## MzSwift

Crystal_Chic said:


> So I just washed my hair this week and realized I don't need to be as heavy handed with leave in products as I did with my natural hair. I don't know whether to wash it out and start over or rock a bun til Wednesday.



Rock that bun girl!

<—— Low mani cultist


----------



## sunnieb

Crystal_Chic said:


> So I just washed my hair this week and realized I don't need to be as heavy handed with leave in products as I did with my natural hair. I don't know whether to wash it out and start over or rock a bun til Wednesday.



I vote for bun. If you choose to stretch your relaxers, you'll need more product as the weeks go by.  But, freshly relaxed hair barely needs anything. 

Welcome to the relaxed side of the house!


----------



## Crystal_Chic

I wash my hair  twice a week. My scalp gets itchy b/c I work out. So I will be trying to incorporate co washes mid week (Wednesday).  I will be using a light leave-in and oil


----------



## CICI24

Has anyone perfected a relaxed wash and go for a wet and wavy look? I noticed the more protein I add to my hair the more wave I get when I air dry my hair.


----------



## MzSwift

CICI24 said:


> Has anyone perfected a relaxed wash and go for a wet and wavy look? I noticed the more protein I add to my hair the more wave I get when I air dry my hair.



I haven’t done it with long hair yet but with shorter hair it was easy to have a cute WNG as long as there ws some texture left in my hair. I just had to drench with conditioner and scrunch.

This is the long hair method I’m going to try:


----------



## ClassyJSP

Finally ready to take these braids out after only having them in about 3-4 weeks. This weekend I plan on taking them down, washing/deep conditioning my hair, blow-drying and then wearing a wig for another 2 weeks before I relax again.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

After some months of going completely utensil-less. I decided to do a deep detangling session. A also decided to give myself an extra heat pass and blow dried and straightened. This endeavor lasted from 5pm-12am. 

Not using utensils gives me a lot of length retention, but on the other hand there’s opportunity for SSK to form. And form they did. Took me two hours alone just separating and separating and separating some more. Blow dried on low heat and used a coney serum, because me and cones are just too good of friends to part. There were still like 5 chunks of hairs that are woven together by other shed hairs that decided to wrap themselves around all of the other hairs. Finally detangled everything and straightened which took me another 1 and 45 mins. But I go rather slow. 

Hair is still soft and I’ve been slowly observing the thickness of my hair travel down more and more. 

Gave myself a measure and I think I’ve made it to 34 inches. I measure by myself and I always struggle. So hopefully after the 50th time of trying to be precise as possible I’m correct. A picture will come, granted my hair doesn’t seem to look any longer when I’ve taken pictures these passed couple of months. Idk. Could just be me. 

I’ll probably cross post this in the Hip, TBL, and Beyond thread.


----------



## Royalq

Might relax this week. Debating whether I should hunt for mizani butter blends or just use the Rhelaxer tubs I have here.


----------



## Crystal_Chic

You never know how many single strand knots you have until you straighten your hair.  I flat iron my hair to get an idea of where I am at on my journey and realized the ends of my hair was rough and tangly even while its straight, I thought I had major split ends. Nope! It was all knots.  I had to cut about 1/2-1 inch.   I am now a couple of inches away from APL


----------



## Wenbev

Crystal_Chic said:


> You never know how many single strand knots you have until you straighten your hair.  I flat iron my hair to get an idea of where I am at on my journey and realized the ends of my hair was rough and tangly even while its straight, I thought I had major split ends. Nope! It was all knots.  I had to cut about 1/2-1 inch.   I am now a couple of inches away from APL


that is one thing I dont miss since relaxing - those pesky SSKs! My search and destroy time is cut in half now


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Crystal_Chic said:


> You never know how many single strand knots you have until you straighten your hair.



PREACH.

To be honest sometimes I just leave them there. Some come out on their own, others turn into bigger, more heartbreaking knots. 

Eventually I’ll just stop playing Russian roulette with SSKs lol


----------



## Royalq

Plan to relax this Monday. I'm just going to use up the Rhelaxer.  I think my issue is I haven't used a quality protein treatment in more than a year. I started incorporating Aphogee back into my regimen. Matter a fact I'm planning to use the whole line of aphogee because my hair is so damaged and weak. Only thing that won't be aphogee is the DC and neutralizing poo.


----------



## GraceandJoy

Sharing a few things that have been working splendidly  .....due to advice from LHCF and my Mom.

- I keep things simple now.  I stopped buying many and various products ...had turned into a product junkie .  The good news is that I can now stretch anywhere from 6 to 14 weeks with no issues.

- I returned to  Nexxus products. In the 90s I was a devoted Nexxus product user. Somewhere along the way I stopped; not sure why.  Sunnieb had a lot to do with my return to Nexxus….Thanks Sunnieb!! I use Therappe shampoo and Humectress conditioner and my hair feels great. I don't rinse out all of the conditioner and my hair is strong and moisturized.  I can now finger comb and detangle almost exclusively.

- Weekly I use a clay mask, charcoal shampoo, Cantu root rinse, or  ayurvedic powders to clarify before Therappe shampoo.

- I moisturize and seal almost daily. I have high porosity hair and it breaks if I don't. My scalp gets very dry in the crown area so I oil it a few days per week. This is a practice that I stopped doing over 30 years ago but oiling my scalp, in the crown area, is working well for me.

- My hair starts to dread if I don't detangle/finger comb every day...not every other day...every day.  I use this as an opportunity to spray my Xcel 21 Hair Growth Revitalizer, which is working.

I've spent the last two years regrowing my hair and making it stronger. My density is back too. I hope to take a picture soon. I don't style my hair often because I'm in 'protective mode.' I wear a bun to work and sometimes a fake pony braid. It's so nice to like my hair again . Thanks LHCF Ladies!


----------



## sunnieb

@GraceandJoy love your update!  I do love my Nexxus. I'm doing a dc on dry hair right now using Nexxus Emergencee.


----------



## Royalq

Relaxed on Monday and it wasn't pleasant. I didn't have much time to relax but I didn't want to delay and deal with two textures. The relaxer burned more than usual. But what annoyed me is that my sink faucet pressure is low and the hose doesn't properly extend so I had difficulty rinsing the relaxer out. And I didn't have time to detangled before relaxing so I finger detangled and quickly used a wide tooth comb. But after neutralizing my hair my hair was super tangled up. I did my protein treatment then applied a moisture DC. But then I got really sick suddenly. Chills, nausea, pounding headache. Oddly enough the same thing happened the last time I washed my hair. Any who I was in too much pain to wash out the DC so I'm sleeping in it. Will detangling in the morning.


----------



## sunnieb

@Royalq hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Royalq

sunnieb said:


> @Royalq hope you are feeling better!


I am! I Googled it and apparently it could be something called thoracic outlet syndrome. It's related to compressed blood vessels due to flipping my head over and having my arms up for long periods of time.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Are there any length challenge threads exclusively for relaxed/texlaxed ladies?


----------



## sunnieb

HappyAtLast said:


> Are there any length challenge threads exclusively for relaxed/texlaxed ladies?



Don't think so.  We just join whatever length challenge that's already going.   

I'm waiting for the APL 2019 challenge to start.


----------



## HappyAtLast

sunnieb said:


> Don't think so.  We just join whatever length challenge that's already going.
> 
> I'm waiting for the APL 2019 challenge to start.


Ok, thanks. I'm aiming for APL in 2019 also. Currently NL.


----------



## sunnieb

Cowashed with Garnier Whole Blends Honey Treasures last night after my workout.  It's a keeper.  My hair this morning is soft and my daily bun is laid. 

I'm really seeing the error of my ways last year that lead to my huge setback.  My hair is high maintenance.  It thrives on frequent cowashing.  I read my notes from 2009 - 2012 and I was a cowashing Queen.  I'll post in here as I try the new cheapy conditioners for my cowashes.


----------



## Chrismiss

I’m going to buy another steamer. My hair was thicker and longer when I was steaming regularly.


----------



## sunnieb

Cowashed with Garnier Whole Blends Hydrating Conditioner with Coconut Water and Vanilla Milk (these conditioner names are crazy long! )

Another keeper!  I also like that my hair has a light scent of coconut this morning and is soft and fluffy.



I'm also remembering that I used to alternate my cowash conditioners to keep my protein/ moisture balance - y'all remember LHCF back in the day was allll about the balance! 

So with that in mind, I look for conditioners that are moisturizing (look for words like hydrating, quenching, softening) or protein (look for words like fortifying, strengthening,  repairing) and alternate so I'm not getting too much of either side.


----------



## VimiJn

sunnieb said:


> Cowashed with Garnier Whole Blends Honey Treasures last night after my workout.  It's a keeper.  My hair this morning is soft and my daily bun is laid.
> 
> I'm really seeing the error of my ways last year that lead to my huge setback.  My hair is high maintenance.  It thrives on frequent cowashing.  I read my notes from 2009 - 2012 and I was a cowashing Queen.  I'll post in here as I try the new cheapy conditioners for my cowashes.
> 
> View attachment 435605


Sadly the conditioner I tried from this  line made my hair shed horribly. I used the one in the dark brown bottle coconut something or other.


----------



## sunnieb

VimiJn said:


> Sadly the conditioner I tried from this  line made my hair shed horribly. I used the one in the dark brown bottle coconut something or other.



You definitely have to use what your hair will let you use.  I remember when Aussie Moist was all the rage around here. I used it once and it knotted my hair up! I lost a ball of hair trying to detangle.  

 I think I have that conditioner you're talking about.  I'll post about it when I use it.


----------



## MzSwift

I’ve been thinking of relaxing sooner than November but all of this rain has been a deterrent.  Also, we got a new puppy two weeks ago so I’m back to waking up every 2 hours to take him out to potty. This no maintenance hair has really been a lifesaver.  OK, yeah, Imma go ahead and wait. Lol. With a teething, High Needs baby, I don’t have time to do anything with my hair.

Maybe I can still relax and just keep it in a ponytail or bun..


----------



## KhandiB

Hi Sunnieb, 

let me tell you, I have Soooooooo much Whole Blends,  I tend to get them for free couponing, lol!!

This is some good stuff. The avacado, honey and coconut water ones are my favorite.



sunnieb said:


> Cowashed with Garnier Whole Blends Hydrating Conditioner with Coconut Water and Vanilla Milk (these conditioner names are crazy long! )
> 
> Another keeper!  I also like that my hair has a light scent of coconut this morning and is soft and fluffy.
> 
> View attachment 435619
> 
> I'm also remembering that I used to alternate my cowash conditioners to keep my protein/ moisture balance - y'all remember LHCF back in the day was allll about the balance!
> 
> So with that in mind, I look for conditioners that are moisturizing (look for words like hydrating, quenching, softening) or protein (look for words like fortifying, strengthening,  repairing) and alternate so I'm not getting too much of either side.


----------



## sunnieb

@KhandiB whatchu know about coupons??? 

If I pay more than $1 for a bottle of conditioner, I'm mad!


----------



## KhandiB

Yes! This rain has been terrible.  I cant remember the last time I relaxed.  I think it was in April.

But I've come to a realization, and one I guess I have always tried to fight.  My hair LOVES heat.  I cant airdry, wetset my hair.  It literally revolts, lol.  

I think I got so frustrated with my hair because, the porosity is depressing, my hair wont hold lets say, a braidout, my edges are thinning.  I also realize, this is the same thing I go through whenever I want to act like I'm gonna go natural, LOL!

I blow dried and flat ironed my hair the other day and I haven't felt this good about my hair in months, lol.

I've kinda switched up products and they also seem to be working.  I am thought going to try the crocheting and maybe get braids soon.  and I definitely need my ends clipped.  

Ill post a picture later, after I find a place to link my picture from 





MzSwift said:


> I’ve been thinking of relaxing sooner than November but all of this rain has been a deterrent.  Also, we got a new puppy two weeks ago so I’m back to waking up every 2 hours to take him out to potty. This no maintenance hair has really been a lifesaver.  OK, yeah, Imma go ahead and wait. Lol. With a teething, High Needs baby, I don’t have time to do anything with my hair.
> 
> Maybe I can still relax and just keep it in a ponytail or bun..


----------



## KhandiB

It is my life, ahah! 

I bought some Emu oil to help with my edges, it was $14 I was trying to justify this purchase like it was a brand new car, ahaha



sunnieb said:


> @KhandiB whatchu know about coupons???
> 
> If I pay more than $1 for a bottle of conditioner, I'm mad!


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> I’ve been thinking of relaxing sooner than November but all of this rain has been a deterrent.  Also, we got a new puppy two weeks ago so *I’m back to waking up every 2 hours* to take him out to potty. This no maintenance hair has really been a lifesaver.  OK, yeah, Imma go ahead and wait. Lol. *With a teething, High Needs baby,* I don’t have time to do anything with my hair.
> 
> Maybe I can still relax and just keep it in a ponytail or bun..



You have mentioned several times how your LO is high needs and now you got a puppy? That needs potty training? 
I believe the CIA is looking for recruits with your skills.
I feel like I'm barely holding it together and mine isn't even teething.


----------



## MzSwift

KhandiB said:


> Yes! This rain has been terrible.  I cant remember the last time I relaxed.  I think it was in April.
> 
> But I've come to a realization, and one I guess I have always tried to fight.  My hair LOVES heat.  I cant airdry, wetset my hair.  It literally revolts, lol.
> 
> I think I got so frustrated with my hair because, the porosity is depressing, my hair wont hold lets say, a braidout, my edges are thinning.  I also realize, this is the same thing I go through whenever I want to act like I'm gonna go natural, LOL!
> 
> I blow dried and flat ironed my hair the other day and I haven't felt this good about my hair in months, lol.
> 
> I've kinda switched up products and they also seem to be working.  I am thought going to try the crocheting and maybe get braids soon.  and I definitely need my ends clipped.
> 
> Ill post a picture later, after I find a place to link my picture from



Same here - I last relaxed in April. And I’ve also been seriously trying to figure out how to incorporate more heat into my regi. You’re inspiring me, lady! Can’t wait to see your pictures.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> You have mentioned several times how your LO is high needs and now you got a puppy? That needs potty training?
> I believe the CIA is looking for recruits with your skills.
> I feel like I'm barely holding it together and mine isn't even teething.



Sis, let me tell you... lol. I’m such a zombie! 
NEVER intended to get a puppy though, OMG. And he’s gonna get really big, really fast (English Mastiff). He’s been trying to chew on my crochet hair so I’m worried about having yet another threat to my locks! SMH.

How _are _you doing over there? Have you been rocking wigs? Still KISSing?


----------



## sunnieb

Cowashed with Garnier Whole Blends Smoothing Conditioner with Coconut Oil and Cocoa Butter last night.  Another keeper for me.   My hair is nice and smooth this morning and my fly-a-ways are tamed.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Was stumbling around CVS and completely forgot about the Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Mask from SM. 


I’ve only used this product once which was a sample packet and that was towards the beginning of this year. I completely forgot how awesome this product is. I love Shea Butter, but I’ve always have a difficult time getting passed how solid and thick it is. I like this treatment because it’s practically whipped already and it’s light, and a small amount covers all of my hair. 

Makes my hair really really soft and fortified as well. And helps calm my scalp irritation too. I went and bought the actual tub. I’ll be using this as a DC, leave in, and moisturizer. Since this is pretty much the only product I have right now lol


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> Sis, let me tell you... lol. I’m such a zombie!
> NEVER intended to get a puppy though, OMG. And he’s gonna get really big, really fast (English Mastiff). He’s been trying to chew on my crochet hair so I’m worried about having yet another threat to my locks! SMH.
> 
> How _are _you doing over there? Have you been rocking wigs? Still KISSing?



The puppy sounds adorable! I like mastiffs. But now you have another baby Lol.

Things are better here. Baby is older and her temperament evened out. She is calm and entertains herself as long as she is fed. That gives me time to quickly wash my hair sometimes and get a few things done.

I have been wearing the mini braids with no extensions. They last for 4 to 5 weeks. I love them. I just did a protein treatment yesterday while wearing them. I'm going to take them down tomorrow for a friend's wedding, then retouch next week. After that, back to mini braids.


----------



## sunnieb

@PlanetCybertron thanks for the review!

I've been eyeing that conditioner for a while.   I have a 25% CVS coupon burning a hole in my pocket, so I might grab some tomorrow. 

I use Shea Butter Mix daily.  Have you checked out the Shea butter thread?  I whip my oils (castor oil, vitamin E oil, jojoba oil, coconut oil) with the butter and it comes out light and fluffy enough for daily use.

Matter of fact,  I buy my Shea butter from CVS!


----------



## sunnieb

Cowashed with Garnier Fructis Moisture Lock last night. My hair was soft, but not as soft as I'd think with a moisturizing conditioner. 

Turns out I was fooled into thinking this was a moisturizing conditioner, but right there on the front it says 'fortifying'.  Gotta pay more attention before I have protein overload. 

**having trouble with pic so may have to grab Google image**


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I’ve been doing some thinking.
My length retention has been slowing down a lot from massive tangles. On the other hand regular detangling eats up my length as well, since my ends don’t like to be touched pretty much at all. I’m stalling around 33-34 inches. I measured 34 inches the last relaxer session, but I’ve been noticing breakage on the very ends of the longest hairs, and upon re-measuring it’s barely at 33 again.

I don’t think it’s anything wrong with my products or my moisture/protein balance, more so just keeping my hair detangled.

I’ve been thinking that the only protective style that’s a guarantee low stress, time saving, low manipulation style are Bantu knots. I love them. And I can do them decently. I love my box braids and twists, but my hair just can’t handle them. Which I’ve come to accept. 

So I’m thinking I’ll have wash days as needed, detangle as much as I can in the shower, in sections. Completely leave my hair alone to air dry half way, section in 4-6 Bantu knots, and keep them in for as long as I can. Having my hair separated seems to be the most biggest Challange for me at this length. By Christmas hopefully I’ll have this sorted out.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

sunnieb said:


> Have you checked out the Shea butter thread? I whip my oils (castor oil, vitamin E oil, jojoba oil, coconut oil) with the butter and it comes out light and fluffy enough for daily use.



Yea I’ve been in and out of the Shea Butter thread. 

Small world! I do the same thing with my Shea Butter. I melt mine on low heat and whip it while it’s still melted and then add almond oil.


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> Sis, let me tell you... lol. I’m such a zombie!
> NEVER intended to get a puppy though, OMG. And he’s gonna get really big, really fast (English Mastiff). He’s been trying to chew on my crochet hair so I’m worried about having yet another threat to my locks! SMH.
> 
> How _are _you doing over there? Have you been rocking wigs? Still KISSing?


I had a  mastiff and a cane corso in my youth to late 20s.  big dogs are the best ever. I do not miss the teething though, my son would spike high fevers when he was actively cutting teeth, ugh.


----------



## sunnieb

My night off from working out, so I pampered my hair:

Honey pre-poo
Clarify w/Suave Daily Clarifying
Shampoo w/Nexxus Therappe
DC w/Nexxus Humectress


----------



## sunnieb

I'm so happy!  For the first time since I lost my hair, I decided to try and style it differently other than all slicked back into a bun.

I'm wearing a side bun with a little bit of a bang in front.   I was nervous to do the parting and handling that I used to do without a thought.  I've been treating my hair with kid gloves since last December.   I was worried that I'd have hair all over the place.

Nope!  Not a hair fell out or broke off.  The honey treatment I did last night is giving it a nice shine as well.  My hair is growing in thick, so the short pieces blend much better than a few months ago.   I took a pic when I was finished parting.  Hope it posts!



My long hair is on the way back!


----------



## sunnieb

I really need to get back into my honey treatments. 

My hair is still soft and shiny and I know it's from the honey.  No wonder I was hooked on honey!


----------



## quirkydimples

sunnieb said:


> I really need to get back into my honey treatments.
> 
> My hair is still soft and shiny and I know it's from the honey.  No wonder I was hooked on honey!


Me too! Thanks for mentioning it because I had completely forgotten about honey.


----------



## Royalq

So I bought the aphogee line. I've never used a line of products. I usually use products from this and that. But I really wanna get a handle on my breakage. So I was thinking back to when I was relaxed the first time. I used heat weekly but my hair barely shed or broke off. I was doing weekly washing and treatments at the time. When I went natural I fell into washing every 2-3 weeks and then carried that over to my relaxed hair. So now I'm going back to weekly washing. I got aphogee shampoo for damaged hair, both protein treatments (plan to use the 2 step monthly and 2 minute weekly, my hair adores protein),Elasta qp dpr-11 DC, aphogee pro-vitamin leave in, and my moisturizers and oils. 

I'm on a growth kick again after being in a "let my hair out and enjoy" kick for 2 years where I retained nothing. I'm using wigs for a year to help retain. I was 17.5" in August and now I'm 18  so I guess I'm doing well. I'm proud to retain a half inch because my hair normally grows 0.3 inches a month. I got a boost by taking my iron pills and multivitamin like I'm supposed to. Hopefully my new regimen, hiding my hair, and proper vitamin intake will give me the boost I need. First goal is 24 inches which will put me at waist length. Ultimate goal is 34 inches which will put me at booty length


----------



## alundra

I just had a relaxer about 10 days ago and I'm back to full APL. My hair is falling out less than before (due to increased iron) but still coming out a little bit. 

I'm planning on going back to MSM and I'm hoping that will help. I think I'll also try silica for a month. I cut down on sweets - haven't had any for about two weeks now. 

I'm hoping to get back to BSL by mid next year!


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> I had a  mastiff and a cane corso in my youth to late 20s.  big dogs are the best ever. I do not miss the teething though, my son would spike high fevers when he was actively cutting teeth, ugh.



Yay, fellow big dog lover! Our last dog was a Bullmastiff. He died last year and it took us a while to figure out when we wanted to get another.

Kindred spirit, and you’re in NV too? I’m trying to find my way back to Vegas or the west coast. Never wanted to leave but was being a “good” wife.  I cowashed my hair more frequently out there and it did wonders for my hair. And the sunshine was good for my mood.


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> I'm so happy!  For the first time since I lost my hair, I decided to try and style it differently other than all slicked back into a bun.
> 
> I'm wearing a side bun with a little bit of a bang in front.   I was nervous to do the parting and handling that I used to do without a thought.  I've been treating my hair with kid gloves since last December.   I was worried that I'd have hair all over the place.
> 
> Nope!  Not a hair fell out or broke off.  The honey treatment I did last night is giving it a nice shine as well.  My hair is growing in thick, so the short pieces blend much better than a few months ago.   I took a pic when I was finished parting.  Hope it posts!
> 
> View attachment 435733
> 
> My long hair is on the way back!



Yay, Sunnie!!


----------



## Royalq

just did my whole regimen. Im impressed by Aphogee shampoo for damaged hair. Ive never been a huge shampoo person. Just wash my hair, dont tangle it up, and doont make my scalp itch. I rarely buy the shampoo from a line of products cause i dont thing it on the hair long enough to have an effect. But this lathered up so well and its the first shampoo that made my hair feel so soft and mushy as i was lathering. Of course thanks to the sulfates my hair was squeaky afterwards but it was still soft. Measured the front piece of my hair at 18-18.5 inches. Took some struggle hair pics lol. Bought a new wig thats coming on thursday. Im excited to be back in hair obsessed growth mode.


----------



## Royalq

MzSwift said:


> Yay, fellow big dog lover! Our last dog was a Bullmastiff. He died last year and it took us a while to figure out when we wanted to get another.
> 
> Kindred spirit, and you’re in NV too? I’m trying to find my way back to Vegas or the west coast. Never wanted to leave but was being a “good” wife.  I cowashed my hair more frequently out there and it did wonders for my hair. And the sunshine was good for my mood.


I have a big labby mix too. Big dogs are such gentle babies. She's 60 lbs and a super coward. I actually got her at 3 months old cause I wanted a big dog that would protect me. And here im stuck with a 3 year old big dog that gets spooked by garbage cans at night. Such a fail. But i love my oversized puppy.


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> Yay, fellow big dog lover! Our last dog was a Bullmastiff. He died last year and it took us a while to figure out when we wanted to get another.
> 
> Kindred spirit, and you’re in NV too? I’m trying to find my way back to Vegas or the west coast. Never wanted to leave but was being a “good” wife.  I cowashed my hair more frequently out there and it did wonders for my hair. And the sunshine was good for my mood.


yup been in Vegas almost 13 yrs from the east coast. sorry to hear about the pup 
cowashing is the business in the summer dries so quick. lol.


----------



## Wenbev

Royalq said:


> I have a big labby mix too. Big dogs are such gentle babies. She's 60 lbs and a super coward. I actually got her at 3 months old cause I wanted a big dog that would protect me. And here im stuck with a 3 year old big dog that gets spooked by garbage cans at night. Such a fail. But i love my oversized puppy.


lol poor baby! and please tell me why the biggest dogs like to sit in laps or sit theirs buts on the smallest surfaces?


----------



## Royalq

Wenbev said:


> lol poor baby! and please tell me why the biggest dogs like to sit in laps or sit theirs buts on the smallest surfaces?


She likes to sit on the couch. Like legit put her butt on it and dangle her hind legs with her front paws on the floor. I don't even question it.


----------



## L.Brown1114

Okay ladies I need your help. I've been AWOL since I've doing some heavy traveling in Europe and have had no service and spotty wifi. I'm back in the states now. With that being said I stayed in braids the whole time I was in Europe and ignored my extremely itchy scalp because I REFUSED to deal with my hair on vacation. My stubbornness led to my current issues. before the braids I was wearing my hair wet and scrunched with lots of product keeping it moisturized but it always ended up dried out (especially my ends).

I had hardcore shedding. Like knots and balls of hair coming out. Luckily my hair is very thick so no one can tell but me that my hair is thinner. Will my future thick hair interfere with the thinness? Would it cause more future breakage? 

So right now I'm on damage control to the max. I bought some matrix so long damage  shampoo and conditioner with ceramides and I bought its a 10 leave in conditioner with keratin. I'm hoping those will help. I already DC with joico moisture recovery balm and I'm switching to using aphogee 2 minute (since the whole jumping out of the shower and blow drying is a pain in the butt) and alternating between a moisturizing DC and a protein one. 

is there anything else I can do? I want to get my hair back on track before I even begin to think about getting another relaxer. And I'm 2.5 months post. I have a tiny afro underneath my relaxed hair lol. I will say though I just blow dried and straightened my hair a few days ago and it feels WAY better than when I don't heat style. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## klsjackson

sunnieb said:


> You definitely have to use what your hair will let you use.  I remember when Aussie Moist was all the rage around here. I used it once and it knotted my hair up! I lost a ball of hair trying to detangle.
> 
> I think I have that conditioner you're talking about.  I'll post about it when I use it.


Aussie moist made my hair a dry, tangled mess, lol


----------



## klsjackson

It is almost time for my next touch up. I was planning on waiting 16 weeks, but I can’t take the two different textures. I will relax based on how my hair is growing versus waiting for a specific time period.I have tried different things but what works for me is fully relaxing my hair, not texlax and giving my hair time to grow between relaxers but not waiting too long. Long stretches cause major breakage for me. So I will be relaxing this weekend or next week depending on my schedule, but it will be around the 8 / 9 week timeframe. 

My hair thrived when I was taking biotin and GNC Hair Skin and Nail vitamins on a regular basis. I also suffer from hair breakage and shedding due to anemia and taking my iron regularly also helps to maintain the health and integrity of my hair. 

This has been some type of journey but I am grateful for all that I have learned so far.


----------



## sunnieb

klsjackson said:


> Aussie moist made my hair a dry, tangled mess, lol



Omg! You're the only one I can remember agreeing with me!

That stuff was like magical rainbow dust to everyone but me!


----------



## MzSwift

L.Brown1114 said:


> Okay ladies I need your help. I've been AWOL since I've doing some heavy traveling in Europe and have had no service and spotty wifi. I'm back in the states now. With that being said I stayed in braids the whole time I was in Europe and ignored my extremely itchy scalp because I REFUSED to deal with my hair on vacation. My stubbornness led to my current issues. before the braids I was wearing my hair wet and scrunched with lots of product keeping it moisturized but it always ended up dried out (especially my ends).
> 
> I had hardcore shedding. Like knots and balls of hair coming out. Luckily my hair is very thick so no one can tell but me that my hair is thinner. Will my future thick hair interfere with the thinness? Would it cause more future breakage?
> 
> So right now I'm on damage control to the max. I bought some matrix so long damage  shampoo and conditioner with ceramides and I bought its a 10 leave in conditioner with keratin. I'm hoping those will help. I already DC with joico moisture recovery balm and I'm switching to using aphogee 2 minute (since the whole jumping out of the shower and blow drying is a pain in the butt) and alternating between a moisturizing DC and a protein one.
> 
> is there anything else I can do? I want to get my hair back on track before I even begin to think about getting another relaxer. And I'm 2.5 months post. I have a tiny afro underneath my relaxed hair lol. I will say though I just blow dried and straightened my hair a few days ago and it feels WAY better than when I don't heat style. Is there a reason for this?



Welcome back!  I hope you had a good vacay.

Yeah, my hair responds well to heat styling too. It goes against what we preach here but I’ve recently decided not to fight it. Lol.

Sounds like you’re going to be incorporating a lot of protein. A “damage” shampoo and condish, keratin and aphogee all sound pretty protein heavy. Does your hair typically respond well to that much protein? Aside from the Joico balm, which moisturizing products/techniquess are you planning to use to balance it?

Managing your thicker hair shouldn’t cause too much damage if you keep the manipulation low. Some ladies use heat to manage the two textures. Some ladies feel that braidouts, twistouts and knotouts are low manipulation enough. Either way, find a style that works for you until you can baby your hair back to a place where you feel ready to relax again.

GL!


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> Omg! You're the only one I can remember agreeing with me!
> 
> That stuff was like magical rainbow dust to everyone but me!



Yeah, it wasn’t very moisturizing for me but I loved to seal with it in the summer (I like using a cone condish instead of using oil). I also use it during my relaxing process to coat my relaxed hair and to dilute my relaxer a bit. I like the smell of it! Lol


----------



## MzSwift

So I think I’m just going to go ahead and relax this weekend. My edges need me to. I’m afraid that if I wait longer, they’re gonna break off.  This could be postpartum shedding finally catching up with me. If I relax now then I can do it again at the EOTY, that’ll put me at around 13 weeks.  I really would like to stay between 12-16 week stretches but life happens and next thing I know I’m at 6 or 7 months. Lol, SMH.


----------



## L.Brown1114

MzSwift said:


> Welcome back!  I hope you had a good vacay.
> 
> Yeah, my hair responds well to heat styling too. It goes against what we preach here but I’ve recently decided not to fight it. Lol.
> 
> Sounds like you’re going to be incorporating a lot of protein. A “damage” shampoo and condish, keratin and aphogee all sound pretty protein heavy. Does your hair typically respond well to that much protein? Aside from the Joico balm, which moisturizing products/techniquess are you planning to use to balance it?
> 
> Managing your thicker hair shouldn’t cause too much damage if you keep the manipulation low. Some ladies use heat to manage the two textures. Some ladies feel that braidouts, twistouts and knotouts are low manipulation enough. Either way, find a style that works for you until you can baby your hair back to a place where you feel ready to relax again.
> 
> GL!



Thanks for the reply! And yes the vacation was great and much needed lol. 

Joico is the only thing I’m using for moisture right now. Should I stick with the moisturizing DC and leave the aphogee out since my other products incorporate protein? The it’s a 10 leave in is everything. It’s left my hair so soft and has great slip I don’t want to let go of it lol. So if there’s another way to add more moisture to my regimen please let me know! My hairs never done well with leave ins so I’m pleasantly surprised. I don’t want to cowash since I want to keep my hair straight so I’m fresh out of ideas


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Current length check:


via Imgflip Meme Generator

A bit more growth since my last upload, but still doesn’t seem to be a lot.

I had SO much build up in this picture. So much.  I love Shea Butter, but it’s going to have to be applied in small sections towards the bottom of my hair.

The sparse area in the middle looks a lot better without buildup.

Whatever. Green line indicates classic length


----------



## VimiJn

PlanetCybertron said:


> Current length check:
> 
> 
> via Imgflip Meme Generator
> 
> A bit more growth since my last upload, but still doesn’t seem to be a lot.
> 
> I had SO much build up in this picture. So much.  I love Shea Butter, but it’s going to have to be applied in small sections towards the bottom of my hair.
> 
> The sparse area in the middle looks a lot better without buildup.
> 
> Whatever. Green line indicates classic length


Lovely hair. How do you wear your hair most of the time?


----------



## PlanetCybertron

VimiJn said:


> Lovely hair. How do you wear your hair most of the time?



The first couple of years I did damp bunning.

Ventured into twists and box braids some months ago, but the manipulation from installing them caused breakage.

Right now I opt for a loose bun variation held by a hair fork or hair stick, but lately I’ve been doing Bantu knots, and my hair has been loving them so far

But I’ve been protective styling my hair 90-95% of the time for maybe 3 years now.


----------



## MzSwift

I’ve decided to relax last night even though I’m still going to be PSing. It feels so good to feel my scalp again. Right now it’s wrapped under two scarves to protect it from the rain. I plan to ponytail or bun it for a month or so. If not, I’ll go back under wigs.

It has definitely grown since my trim in January. I plan to take comparison pix at the EOTY. I prefer to stretch out length check pix to keep me from getting discouraged.


----------



## sunnieb

Dh started grumbling about my  daily bun last night. 

I told him, AGAIN, that is gonna be at least another year and a half before I wear my hair out again.  I'm on a serious growth/ retention mission and I won't be swayed by a whiny tantrum from my husband! 

Honestly, I get it.  He got used to me with my long hair.  I keep telling him that the bun is the fastest way to get my hair back.  Men!


----------



## MzSwift

L.Brown1114 said:


> Thanks for the reply! And yes the vacation was great and much needed lol.
> 
> Joico is the only thing I’m using for moisture right now. Should I stick with the moisturizing DC and leave the aphogee out since my other products incorporate protein? The it’s a 10 leave in is everything. It’s left my hair so soft and has great slip I don’t want to let go of it lol. So if there’s another way to add more moisture to my regimen please let me know! My hairs never done well with leave ins so I’m pleasantly surprised. I don’t want to cowash since I want to keep my hair straight so I’m fresh out of ideas



Sounds like your hair is in a good place with that leave in then. I would definitely recommend only incorporating more protein if/when you feel your hair needs it. Protein overload can be a beast to overcome. You can alternate in a moisturizing shampoo on your wash days to help increase moisture.

I’m planning to follow sistawithrealhair’s straight hair regi. I think I posted it upthread, I’ll find the video to post here. She maintains her straight hair for a month at a time. I plan to do biweekly or monthly.

Here it is:


----------



## Crystal_Chic

I am currently 4 weeks post first texlax  and I had heavy shedding. I don't know if its because this is my first relaxer after being natural for 3 years or some other issues. I have been doing a mild protein treatment every other week and that has help but I still feel I am shedding more hair than necessary.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Black tea rinse helped me. I had read about it on this board for years but dismissed it as hype. But one day out, of desperation, I tried it for excessive shedding, and was shocked at the results! First treatment but a cold stop to the shedding and I continued it every wash day for a month for good measure.


Crystal_Chic said:


> I am currently 4 weeks post first texlax  and I had heavy shedding. I don't know if its because this is my first relaxer after being natural for 3 years or some other issues. I have been doing a mild protein treatment every other week and that has help but I still feel I am shedding more hair than necessary.


----------



## HappyAtLast

I feel so good and stress-free about my hair routine now. This is how haircare should feel!

I found a great haircare/styling professional and go every 2 weeks for a rollerset, which I maintain with wrapping or pin curls. My relaxer is 10-12 weeks. Moisturizer/sealing is cheapie Motions and coconut Blue Magic. JBCO my scalp 2x weekly.

That's it... Easy breezy!


----------



## Crystal_Chic

HappyAtLast said:


> Black tea rinse helped me. I had read about it on this board for years but dismissed it as hype. But one day out, of desperation, I tried it for excessive shedding, and was shocked at the results! First treatment but a cold stop to the shedding and I continued it every wash day for a month for good measure.



Can I pick up any ole black tea or should I go for something more organic?


----------



## HappyAtLast

Crystal_Chic said:


> Can I pick up any ole black tea or should I go for something more organic?


I used good old fashion Lipton.


----------



## LushLox

HappyAtLast said:


> *I feel so good and stress-free about my hair routine now*. This is how haircare should feel!
> 
> I found a great haircare/styling professional and go every 2 weeks for a rollerset, which I maintain with wrapping or pin curls. My relaxer is 10-12 weeks. Moisturizer/sealing is cheapie Motions and coconut Blue Magic. JBCO my scalp 2x weekly.
> 
> That's it... Easy breezy!



That's how I feel at the moment. I've got a decent regi that I'm getting good results from so I don't particularly feel the need to change it up with new products and methods. My hair just seems to "work," I don't really need to do much to it at all just as long as I keep up a balance of moisture and protein. I hope I haven't jinxed myself. 

I need to have a trim/dust in October.


----------



## sunnieb

HappyAtLast said:


> I used good old fashion Lipton.



This made me laugh! 

I was expecting you to post a special link to some health boutique. 

I pass by Lipton every week at my regular degular grocery store.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Uh-uhn, nothing fancy for me! 


sunnieb said:


> This made me laugh!
> 
> I was expecting you to post a special link to some health boutique.
> 
> I pass by Lipton every week at my regular degular grocery store.


----------



## quirkydimples

It seems that my nape is breaking again, but I don’t know why. Buns?


----------



## LushLox

quirkydimples said:


> It seems that my nape is breaking again, but I don’t know why. Buns?



Depends, what type of bun do you wear? Anything too tight that continually pulls on the area may just end up breaking the hair. I do bun, but it's not something I can do every day and I have to vary the type of bun I wear. My most favourite bun is on curly/wavy hair (normally via satin rollers or flexi rods) and gently pin up it up a side bun or bun at the nape.


----------



## quirkydimples

LushLox said:


> Depends, what type of bun do you wear? Anything too tight that continually pulls on the area may just end up breaking the hair. I do bun, but it's not something I can do every day and I have to vary the type of bun I wear. My most favourite bun is on curly/wavy hair (normally via satin rollers or flexi rods) and gently pin up it up a side bun or bun at the nape.


Yeah I think my buns are too tight. I know better, but that’s how I like them


----------



## LushLox

quirkydimples said:


> Yeah I think my buns are too tight. I know better, but that’s how I like them



I'm exactly the same, I like a tight bun too. I wore one yesterday...

You're going to have to switch it up and just wear a very loose bun. No pressure on any part of your hair!


----------



## klsjackson

So I decided to go ahead and relax my hair today. I has been a little over 8 weeks. My prior relax was at 14 and the one before was at 16 weeks. I noticed shedding and breakage even though I was doing my usual routine and products. I am very careful with my hair and try to use best practices and good products. 

But today my worse nightmare came to life!!! I was rinsing my relaxer out and clumps of hair was filling the sink. I panicked. I screamed and I cried. My DH came to see what was wrong and began helping me rinse out the remaining relaxer and looking through to see the amount of hair loss and damage. He didnt see any visible bald or extremely short areas so I am hoping that it was shed hairs because my hair was in a rollerset and I have been finger combing for the last week. Also my hair is between APL and BSL and sometimes long hairs when they are together in a ball look worse than shorter hair. But I have never, I mean never had this to happen. I am sitting with my protein DC and on pins and needles for the final results. I will keep you all posted. I am praying to heaven that I am over reacting.


----------



## L.Brown1114

MzSwift said:


> Sounds like your hair is in a good place with that leave in then. I would definitely recommend only incorporating more protein if/when you feel your hair needs it. Protein overload can be a beast to overcome. You can alternate in a moisturizing shampoo on your wash days to help increase moisture.
> 
> I’m planning to follow sistawithrealhair’s straight hair regi. I think I posted it upthread, I’ll find the video to post here. She maintains her straight hair for a month at a time. I plan to do biweekly or monthly.
> 
> Here it is:



Oh yes I remember her! Isn’t she natural though? I don’t think my relaxed hair can handle all that oil lol but I’ll try and only do 2 weeks since my scalp don’t play that. Thanks so much for the advice. I will also use a moisturizing leave in every other week. I’m thinking of staying in weave until my hair grows out or cutting it into a bob (longer in front than in back) so theres less hair to work with and I can focus on health rather than length and being a slave to PSing


----------



## Sosoothing

@sunnieb 

I'm pretty sure I have asked before so please bear with me.
When you use nexxus emergencee, do you use heat too? How long do you leave it on? How often do you use it?

I'm finally trying the bottle I got months ago this afternoon.


----------



## sunnieb

@Sosoothing girl please! You know I love talking about hair! 

I use my Nexxus Emergencee on dry hair.  I put a plastic cap on and wrap a towel around that (I use a hand towel so I can wrap it tight).  

I leave it on for a minimum of 30 minutes, but sometimes I wait an hour. 

My body heat from the plastic cap and towel are enough for me. 

I use it about once a month.   I use Nexxus Humectress for all my other dc's .

I hope your hair loves it


----------



## L.Brown1114

sunnieb said:


> @Sosoothing girl please! You know I love talking about hair!
> 
> I use my Nexxus Emergencee on dry hair.  I put a plastic cap on and wrap a towel around that (I use a hand towel so I can wrap it tight).
> 
> I leave it on for a minimum of 30 minutes, but sometimes I wait an hour.
> 
> My body heat from the plastic cap and towel are enough for me.
> 
> I use it about once a month.   I use Nexxus Humectress for all my other dc's .
> 
> I hope your hair loves it



Do you mind posting a picture? I tried looking it up and I keep seeing different products under that line and I’m not sure which one you’re speaking of


----------



## sunnieb

L.Brown1114 said:


> Do you mind posting a picture? I tried looking it up and I keep seeing different products under that line and I’m not sure which one you’re speaking of



Here you go!


----------



## Sosoothing

sunnieb said:


> @Sosoothing girl please! *You know I love talking about hair! *
> 
> I use my Nexxus Emergencee on dry hair.  I put a plastic cap on and wrap a towel around that (I use a hand towel so I can wrap it tight).
> 
> I leave it on for a minimum of 30 minutes, but sometimes I wait an hour.
> 
> My body heat from the plastic cap and towel are enough for me.
> 
> I use it about once a month.   I use Nexxus Humectress for all my other dc's .
> 
> I hope your hair loves it



Oh good!

I liked it .Will definitely be using it again. From what I can tell, it's interchangeable with curl junkie. But Nexxus is easier for me to get my hands on.


----------



## sunnieb

Sosoothing said:


> Oh good!
> 
> I liked it .Will definitely be using it again. From what I can tell, it's interchangeable with curl junkie. But Nexxus is easier for me to get my hands on.



Yeah, I try not to order my staple products online.  I want to be able to pick up and get what I need on a moment's notice.


----------



## Sosoothing

Hopefully waist length in 6 months??

Progress is slow IMO.


----------



## Daina

Sosoothing said:


> Hopefully waist length in 6 months??
> 
> Progress is slow IMO.
> View attachment 436201



Coming into this thread to say your hair is beautiful and thick and luscious! Secondly are you using your hand to mark WL? If you are that actually looks HL to me. You are grazing WL now, your waist indentation is above where your hand is.


----------



## sunnieb

Sosoothing said:


> Hopefully waist length in 6 months??
> 
> Progress is slow IMO.
> View attachment 436201



Umm, you grazing WL already!

3 months until full WL at the most!


----------



## Sosoothing

Wow...I'm embarrassed now. Im supposed to know anatomy well..Lol
For some reason, I did think where my hand is, is waist length. You are right @Daina


----------



## VimiJn

Sosoothing said:


> Hopefully waist length in 6 months??
> 
> Progress is slow IMO.
> View attachment 436201


Your hair is so thick. It looks beautiful!


----------



## GraceandJoy

klsjackson said:


> So I decided to go ahead and relax my hair today. I has been a little over 8 weeks. My prior relax was at 14 and the one before was at 16 weeks. I noticed shedding and breakage even though I was doing my usual routine and products. I am very careful with my hair and try to use best practices and good products.
> 
> But today my worse nightmare came to life!!! I was rinsing my relaxer out and clumps of hair was filling the sink. I panicked. I screamed and I cried. My DH came to see what was wrong and began helping me rinse out the remaining relaxer and looking through to see the amount of hair loss and damage. He didnt see any visible bald or extremely short areas so I am hoping that it was shed hairs because my hair was in a rollerset and I have been finger combing for the last week. Also my hair is between APL and BSL and sometimes long hairs when they are together in a ball look worse than shorter hair. But I have never, I mean never had this to happen. I am sitting with my protein DC and on pins and needles for the final results. I will keep you all posted. I am praying to heaven that I am over reacting.



Hello, I pray that your breakage and hair loss wasn't as bad you thought. What was your outcome?


----------



## MzSwift

Daina said:


> Coming into this thread to say your hair is beautiful and thick and luscious! Secondly are you using your hand to mark WL? If you are that actually looks HL to me. You are grazing WL now, your waist indentation is above where your hand is.



That’s exactly what I was getting ready to say!
@Sosoothing , sis your waist appears to be much higher up where your waist dips in. That KISS is working girl!!

And, BTW, you look fantastic after having a little one!! My lil munchkin gave me fat arms and back rolls.


----------



## VimiJn

@Sosoothing how do you wear your hair most days?


----------



## klsjackson

GraceandJoy said:


> Hello, I pray that your breakage and hair loss wasn't as bad you thought. What was your outcome?


It was not as bad as I thought but I have a spot in the top / crown that broke off at the area of demarcation from my last stretch. So no more long stretches for me!!! 12 weeks will be the absolute longest, but I will begin relaxing every 8 to 10 weeks moving forward.


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> That’s exactly what I was getting ready to say!
> @Sosoothing , sis your waist appears to be much higher up where your waist dips in. That KISS is working girl!!
> 
> And, BTW, you look fantastic after having a little one!! My lil munchkin gave me fat arms and back rolls.



Yes sis! I'm so glad for our relaxed hair group. I seriously was feeling a little discouraged but I got myself together after realizing I didn't even know where my waist was .
And I compared past pictures. KISS is the truth!


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> That’s exactly what I was getting ready to say!
> @Sosoothing , sis your waist appears to be much higher up where your waist dips in. That KISS is working girl!!
> 
> *And, BTW, you look fantastic after having a little one!!* My lil munchkin gave me fat arms and back rolls.



Thanks sis. I'm holding on to an extra 15lbs which I hope to be rid of by November.


----------



## Sosoothing

VimiJn said:


> @Sosoothing how do you wear your hair most days?



 

A variation of the above. I only recently started doing mini braids. For most of my hair journey so far the braids are larger making about 8 to 10 total.


----------



## VimiJn

Sosoothing said:


> View attachment 436233
> 
> A variation of the above. I only recently started doing mini braids. For most of my hair journey so far the braids are larger making about 8 to 10 total.


How neat they are! Do you do them yourself? How long do you keep them in and do they hold after washing? Do you add hair?
I hope you don't mind all the questions.


----------



## Sosoothing

VimiJn said:


> How neat they are! Do you do them yourself? How long do you keep them in and do they hold after washing? Do you add hair?
> I hope you don't mind all the questions.



Thanks. I do them myself. I used to add extensions but lately I'd rather not. 
The mini braids last me about 4 weeks. The larger ones last anywhere from 1 to 2 weeks.
The mini braids I posted above are more convenient as I wash and DC while wearing them and don't have to rebraid immediately after. I wash and DC in the larger braids too, but those have to be redone right afterwards.

I don't mind questions at all .


----------



## PlanetCybertron

VimiJn said:


> How neat they are!



I second that!

Even with my best efforts my box braids still don’t look neat enough


----------



## quirkydimples

So I’ve decided to let my hair air dry 85% (not sure how I came up with that number), apply my leave-ins and bun (not so tightly) with a satin scrunchie.


----------



## Wenbev

L.Brown1114 said:


> Thanks for the reply! And yes the vacation was great and much needed lol.
> 
> Joico is the only thing I’m using for moisture right now. Should I stick with the moisturizing DC and leave the aphogee out since my other products incorporate protein? The it’s a 10 leave in is everything. It’s left my hair so soft and has great slip I don’t want to let go of it lol. So if there’s another way to add more moisture to my regimen please let me know! My hairs never done well with leave ins so I’m pleasantly surprised. I don’t want to cowash since I want to keep my hair straight so I’m fresh out of ideas


I say keep the protein products bc your hair is weak and you’ll soon suffer from breakage bc of the texture diff with the new growth. I would definitely add more moisture than just the balm. Like the Alphonse balancing moisturizer.  You need to build up your hair with protein but also fix dryness with moisture. Also decide how you want to wear your hair  semi straight with a tension blow or in a twist/braid out with frequent cowashing to help with that moisture balance. If your hair starts to feel too hard and stiff, it may be time to pull back the protein products a bit and focus on more moisture. Likewise, if your hair feels mushy, then add more protein.


----------



## sunnieb

I got out the tape measure last night to check my growth. 

My shortest length is 3 1/2" so I'm right on track with 9 months of growth and retaining 1/2" a month in most areas. 

There are several 'super growth' spots that measured over 4", but I'm going with the shortest as the overall indicator of growth. 

This regrowth process has been a lesson to me to always take care of my mind, body, and soul.   I'm thankful that stress only took my hair and not something I couldn't get back.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Since seeing @Sosoothing show us those lovely braids. I caught the “awww I wanna try to install braids or twists just more time” bug.

Sorry @VimiJn. I thought that was a photo of your hair at first. 

Technically my hair doesn’t do too well with me manipulating it a lot concerning parting. But it wasn’t that bad this time around. 2-3 hairs got snagged due to me rushing a few times. Whatever. I just snipped them down so they can get a new start.

Tried to mimic Senegalese twists.
Took me like 3 hours to install.


via Imgflip Meme Generator

Products used:
•Clinical Solutions by head and shoulders shampoo.
•Ceramide Treatment
•Air dried until 50% dry. Blow dried on very low heat.
•SM Raw Shea Butter Treatment as moisturizer and hold for twists
•Soft n Free grease. Small dab on lower ends to seal.
•Dax pomade to make the ends stay put. Works a bit better than Shea Butter.


----------



## VimiJn

PlanetCybertron said:


> Since seeing @Sosoothing show us those lovely braids. I caught the “awww I wanna try to install braids or twists just more time” bug.
> 
> Sorry @VimiJn. I thought that was a photo of your hair at first.
> 
> Technically my hair doesn’t do too well with me manipulating it a lot concerning parting. But it wasn’t that bad this time around. 2-3 hairs got snagged due to me rushing a few times. Whatever. I just snipped them down so they can get a new start.
> 
> Tried to mimic Senegalese twists.
> Took me like 3 hours to install.
> 
> 
> via Imgflip Meme Generator
> 
> Products used:
> •Clinical Solutions by head and shoulders shampoo.
> •Ceramide Treatment
> •Air dried until 50% dry. Blow dried on very low heat.
> •SM Raw Shea Butter Treatment as moisturizer and hold for twists
> •Soft n Free grease. Small dab on lower ends to seal.
> •Dax pomade to make the ends stay put. Works a bit better than Shea Butter.


oh I missed your post lol.
Your hair looks great!


----------



## VimiJn

One of the things I do differently this time around is NO wet bunning. I have this style I do where I rollerset the front of my  hair right on the very top with about 4-6 medium rollers. I apply my moisturizers/oils to the back and sides and sit under the dryer. I cover my head with a hairnet while I'm under the dryer (so all my hair is secure) I do this every 5 to 7 days.
The front part gets detangled because I roll that section but I confess to just finger detangling the sides and back. When it's dry  I style the front and use a black goody ponytail holder (the kind that doesnt cause breakage) to gather the back and do a two strand twist and pin it up. This style allows me to both have a stlye and protect ,y hair at the same time. When it's time for bed I loosen the ponytail holder so there isn't any tension and sweep the curls to the top of my head and pin it out the way. I sleep on satin/silk pillowcase (years ago I wore satin scarves but i sweat on my scalp so this works better for me). In the morning I moisturize,tighten the pony , adjust the curls and that's it.
Sometimes I rollerset my whole head but that's either for special occasions or to church some sundays. It's worked well so far.
This week for the first time I wore the same style except with the pony down sans the two strand twist. By the time I had gotten to work I had forgoten I did anything different. The ladies at work reminded me real quick!  They were like, omgoodness, I've never seen you with your hair down  and we didn't know it is was long. While I'm cringing from my hair rubbing on my jacket, it'll be alright. What's the point of all this care and no one knows your hair is long and healthy?
My main goal now is to get serious about protein. Y'all as much as I know from this board, I am so lazy when it comes to deep conditioning moisture or protein. I have relied on the quick 3-5 min in the shower kind of conditioning.(I know, I know) I'm convinced that the protein issue is more significant than I'm willing to admit. But Imma do better!
Sorry for the long post...


----------



## SuchaLady

I’m still here not minding my business  Yalls hair looks sooo good in here!

I think I’m gonna give it up and snip my straight hair either for my bday (January) or hold out for my last relaxer anniversary (July). In a second I’ll be heading towards a three year transition ....I mean relaxer break if I don’t quit playing


----------



## abioni

My ends are weak and breaking. I'm thinking of using Aphogee 2-step. The issue is I plan to relax on Sunday. I could apply the Aphogee tomorrow or wait two weeks after the relaxed to apply it. Which will be better for my hair. Apply before or after the relaxer?

And yay my shedding has reduced greatly. Not sure if it's the garlic extract or black tea. I suspect it's the tea since I used the garlic extract before and didn't see a difference. I wish I remembered to use the tea earlier. My hair feels thin from over a year of continuous shedding.


----------



## abioni

What are you ladies using to protect your previously relaxed hair on relaxer day?


----------



## danysedai

abioni said:


> What are you ladies using to protect your previously relaxed hair on relaxer day?


I use Affirm Preservo now that I relax with Affirm Fiberguard. Before, I used Affirm Protecto. I also used Mizani Honey shield but did not like it.


----------



## MzSwift

abioni said:


> My ends are weak and breaking. I'm thinking of using Aphogee 2-step. The issue is I plan to relax on Sunday. I could apply the Aphogee tomorrow or wait two weeks after the relaxed to apply it. Which will be better for my hair. Apply before or after the relaxer?
> 
> And yay my shedding has reduced greatly. Not sure if it's the garlic extract or black tea. I suspect it's the tea since I used the garlic extract before and didn't see a difference. I wish I remembered to use the tea earlier. My hair feels thin from over a year of continuous shedding.



Good, you’ve got that shedding under control. That sounds very frustrating. Could you use the protein right after you finish neutralizing to help strengthen your hair — instead of waiting 2 weeks?



abioni said:


> What are you ladies using to protect your previously relaxed hair on relaxer day?



I use a cone condish, Aussie Moist, sealed with Vaseline.


----------



## abioni

I'm worried about my hair reverting if I use the protein mid step. My hair can be pretty resistant, especially my crown area.



MzSwift said:


> Good, you’ve got that shedding under control. That sounds very frustrating. Could you use the protein right after you finish neutralizing to help strengthen your hair — instead of waiting 2 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> I use a cone condish, Aussie Moist, sealed with Vaseline.


----------



## sunnieb

I've been rotating all my cowash conditioners, but can't remember if I've posted about this one. 

I used HE Bio:Renew Repair Argan Oil of Morocco last night and my hair was buttery soft when I rinsed it out. 

HE is really stepping up their hair game!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Thought this would be cool to post. Today in my Lab class we were experimenting with Sodium Hydroxide. I couldn’t help but think, “Oh, I put that stuff in my hair to straighten it” lol.

This is its solid form. For the most part it’s touchable, up until water or any other liquid comes into contact with it:


via Imgflip Meme Generator

This stuff gets super volatile around magnesium phosphate (lots of fizzing).


----------



## GraceandJoy

abioni said:


> What are you ladies using to protect your previously relaxed hair on relaxer day?



Before I apply my relaxer, I always coat my hair with Vaseline; sometimes I apply conditioner before I apply Vaseline.


----------



## Wenbev

abioni said:


> My ends are weak and breaking. I'm thinking of using Aphogee 2-step. The issue is I plan to relax on Sunday. I could apply the Aphogee tomorrow or wait two weeks after the relaxed to apply it. Which will be better for my hair. Apply before or after the relaxer?
> 
> And yay my shedding has reduced greatly. Not sure if it's the garlic extract or black tea. I suspect it's the tea since I used the garlic extract before and didn't see a difference. I wish I remembered to use the tea earlier. My hair feels thin from over a year of continuous shedding.


I would do two weeks before and after and do the two min reconstructor in relaxer day. 


abioni said:


> What are you ladies using to protect your previously relaxed hair on relaxer day?


I use roux porosity control, and a heavy oil like castor or Dax or Vaseline


----------



## Sosoothing

@sunnieb 

Do you sleep in your buns?
Are you just using a scrunchie to secure them during the day?


----------



## sunnieb

Sosoothing said:


> @sunnieb
> 
> Do you sleep in your buns?
> Are you just using a scrunchie to secure them during the day?



I never sleep in a bun. 

I workout 5 evenings a week, so I cowash/airdry on those nights anyway.   Even when I don't cowash, I take down my bun and massage my scalp with oil or shea butter mix and pin up for bed.

I never leave my bun in for days.

Oh! Forgot to add - I secure it with a black silk scrunchie and hair net to make it look round.


----------



## klsjackson

Wenbev said:


> I would do two weeks before and after and do the two min reconstructor in relaxer day.
> 
> I use roux porosity control, and a heavy oil like castor or Dax or Vaseline


I use Protecto by Affirm


----------



## klsjackson

So I had severe breakage and shedding with my last relaxer. I am still not sure what went wrong. I used the same products and the same techniques. I called a licensed professional stylist that I trust and consulted with her and sent pictures of the aftermath. She asked if I was taking any medication and or if I was anemic. I said yes to both. She explained that sometimes that will happen if my iron or blood is very low, which it has been lately. I am sad because every time my hair begins to grow, it either sheds or breaks. 

I was experincing shedding a week or so before I relaxed but I didnt think much of it. I have asked several peeople in my family and no one can tell that I had breakage. So I think I am over reacting a little bit, but I know how my hair should behave and feel. 

I will continue to baby my hair and do protein treatment Affirm 5n1 this week. No heat for the next 3 to 6 months. I am also taking Hairfinity and making sure that I take my iron consistently.


----------



## sunnieb

Cowashed with Garnier Fructis Grow Strong conditioner last night.

This was just ho hum for my hair. Not bad and not spectacular at the same time. Nice scent, but I want more slip.

I'll keep it in rotation, and won't buy anymore.


----------



## klsjackson

Today is shampoo day for me. I usually do my hair on Thursday, but I hurt my hand at work and needed it to heal before I risked allowing anything to touch it other than water or soap.  

I am doing a hot oil prepoo with a mixture of Vatika Coconut oil and grapeseed oil on the length of my hair and Red Pimento Castor Oil on my scalp. I am currently sitting under the steam cap for 25 minutes. I will shampoo with Kera Care Hydrating Detangling Shampoo and DC with Affirm 5n1 for 30 minutes and follow with Humecto for 15. I will finish with a rollerset. I did a slight trim and took an assessment of the damaged areas. Hopefully in the next 3 months all will be back to normal.


----------



## abioni

I relaxed my hair yesterday after stretching for 14 weeks (3.5 months). I wanted to relax first week of November but by Christmas my root will be bushy. I relaxed now so I can relax at 8-9 weeks in December. But It feels too soon, I usually like to stretch for 12 weeks. Who knows, I might change my mind and not relax then.

My root didn't give me much trouble during the stretch. It felt moisturized most of the time. I didn't notice breakage at the demarcation line. My ends on the other hand broke a bit. My main issue with stretching is not knowing what to do with my hair after 8 weeks when I have visible new growth. I wear my hair out most of the time and after 8 weeks I bun and wear wigs mostly. I get tired of them after a while. I would rather braid my hair but I worry about losing hair in the process.

While rinsing out the relaxer, I noticed more hair falling out than usual. Some long, some short. I think I need major protein treatment. I plan to use Apghogee 2-step next week. I would appreciate any tip on how to make my strands stronger.


----------



## abioni

Pic of the result. I did a better job getting it straight this time. Hair was slight damp. Ignore my ugly dress jammies.
I need a trim, I plan to do that in December.


----------



## sunnieb

@abioni beautiful hair and cute PJ's!


----------



## abioni

Awww! Thank you!



sunnieb said:


> @abioni beautiful hair and cute PJ's!


----------



## klsjackson

Today I have decided that I am tired of this hair journey. It seems like since I began focusing on my hair, my hair has been in worse shape (if that makes sense).  I remember going to the salon every 6 weeks for a relaxer and maybe a trim. My hair was always between full SL and APL. It was healthy and had thickness. But now that I am trying to steam and use oils and stretch my relaxers my hair has been on a never ending rollercoaster. 

I have been looking at pictures from the last two years and it is the same pattern. My hair will break off then grow back in a few months and then repeat. Maybe I am slacking on my hair care once it appears to be in good shape and then thats when things go bad. I know that long stretches do not work for my hair. But I will work on consistency this time. I will post my regimen later. 

Is it just me or does this get old with you all as well?


----------



## Royalq

klsjackson said:


> Today I have decided that I am tired of this hair journey. It seems like since I began focusing on my hair, my hair has been in worse shape (if that makes sense).  I remember going to the salon every 6 weeks for a relaxer and maybe a trim. My hair was always between full SL and APL. It was healthy and had thickness. But now that I am trying to steam and use oils and stretch my relaxers my hair has been on a never ending rollercoaster.
> 
> I have been looking at pictures from the last two years and it is the same pattern. My hair will break off then grow back in a few months and then repeat. Maybe I am slacking on my hair care once it appears to be in good shape and then thats when things go bad. I know that long stretches do not work for my hair. But I will work on consistency this time. I will post my regimen later.
> 
> Is it just me or does this get old with you all as well?


Maybe your doing too much? And a watched pot never boils. I used to do prepoo, shampoo, conditioner, protein DC, moisture DC, tea rinse, oil rinse, leave in, moisturizer, and seal. And guess what? My hair hated me. So now I just shampoo, mix my protein and moisture DC together for one application, moisturize and seal.  My hair is happy and behaving. Also fix your anemia. When I'm super anemic my head starts shedding and breaking like crazy. I've been consistently taking iron, folic acid, and multivitamin every single day along with at least 60 ounces of water. My hair seems to be shedding way less and seems to have got a little growth boost. 
And try to ignore your hair a bit. I moisturize and seal maybe twice a week and put it in two braided pig tails. Then I ignore it and wear wigs. Less stress for me and my hair.


----------



## klsjackson

Royalq said:


> Maybe your doing too much? And a watched pot never boils. I used to do prepoo, shampoo, conditioner, protein DC, moisture DC, tea rinse, oil rinse, leave in, moisturizer, and seal. And guess what? My hair hated me. So now I just shampoo, mix my protein and moisture DC together for one application, moisturize and seal.  My hair is happy and behaving. Also fix your anemia. When I'm super anemic my head starts shedding and breaking like crazy. I've been consistently taking iron, folic acid, and multivitamin every single day along with at least 60 ounces of water. My hair seems to be shedding way less and seems to have got a little growth boost.
> And try to ignore your hair a bit. I moisturize and seal maybe twice a week and put it in two braided pig tails. Then I ignore it and wear wigs. Less stress for me and my hair.


@Royalq : Thanks for you reply!!! I agree doing too much can be harmful. I have paired down my regimen and I think the ORS relaxer just doesn’t agree with my hair. I was using the Affirm Fiberguard in Mild and ran out of it and decided to try the ORS. 

I am working on improving my anemia. I take my vitamins and prescription iron tablets on time daily, I had been skipping doses due to my work schedule. So now, I take a dose before work and a dose right before bed and that seems to be working for me. 

And keeping it simple sounds really good! I remember at one time I was mixing conditioner and DC on dry or damp hair prior to washaing and then doing my leave ins. My hair looked great. Think I will try that on the next wash day.


----------



## Wenbev

I’m 7 weeks post and noticing some breakage.  
Decided to prepoo with olaplex no 3, washed out with joico blow bottle, two min with roux porosity control, 5 min with aphoghee 2 min reconstructor, and dc with briogeo don’t despair. Will use sachajuan leavein and tresseme heat protectant before tension blow and flat iron. 
Went without heat for two weeks and saw breakage. I think my hair like heat. Sigh.


----------



## 11228

abioni said:


> Pic of the result. I did a better job getting it straight this time. Hair was slight damp. Ignore my ugly dress jammies.
> I need a trim, I plan to do that in December.
> 
> View attachment 436549



Looking good!

Honestly, I've given up on my ends. I trim it when I wear my hair in my custom ten braids.

I've been wearing my hair in buns for weeks. Days go by when I only tend to my hairline and scarf it down for the night.


----------



## Wenbev

abioni said:


> Pic of the result. I did a better job getting it straight this time. Hair was slight damp. Ignore my ugly dress jammies.
> I need a trim, I plan to do that in December.
> 
> View attachment 436549


Your hair looks great!! And love the PJs


----------



## Wenbev

klsjackson said:


> Today I have decided that I am tired of this hair journey. It seems like since I began focusing on my hair, my hair has been in worse shape (if that makes sense).  I remember going to the salon every 6 weeks for a relaxer and maybe a trim. My hair was always between full SL and APL. It was healthy and had thickness. But now that I am trying to steam and use oils and stretch my relaxers my hair has been on a never ending rollercoaster.
> 
> I have been looking at pictures from the last two years and it is the same pattern. My hair will break off then grow back in a few months and then repeat. Maybe I am slacking on my hair care once it appears to be in good shape and then thats when things go bad. I know that long stretches do not work for my hair. But I will work on consistency this time. I will post my regimen later.
> 
> Is it just me or does this get old with you all as well?


I hear you girl and feel your pain. I remember getting my hair relaxed every 6-8 weeks, color two weeks after, Dominican wash and a roller set  EVERY Friday and my hair was healthy, thick and no breakage. And they never used a heat protectant or serum!! 
I have never bought as much products and growth aids and oils and ish in my life now that I’m doing my own hair. 
Recently, I decided after I get thru all these dang products there will be one shampoo, dc, protein, wash out condish and leavein. That’s it. I’m done spending money on products. And I’m not going past 10 weeks! Lol


----------



## PlanetCybertron

klsjackson said:


> Today I have decided that I am tired of this hair journey. It seems like since I began focusing on my hair, my hair has been in worse shape (if that makes sense).  I remember going to the salon every 6 weeks for a relaxer and maybe a trim. My hair was always between full SL and APL. It was healthy and had thickness. But now that I am trying to steam and use oils and stretch my relaxers my hair has been on a never ending rollercoaster.
> 
> I have been looking at pictures from the last two years and it is the same pattern. My hair will break off then grow back in a few months and then repeat. Maybe I am slacking on my hair care once it appears to be in good shape and then thats when things go bad. I know that long stretches do not work for my hair. But I will work on consistency this time. I will post my regimen later.
> 
> Is it just me or does this get old with you all as well?



Definitely not just you.

Matter of fact I had a decent pout session today before work, concerning my hair. Part of me thinks I might have hit terminal length, other part of me says, something is still going to have change if I want to get passed this certain phase in my hair journey.

It’s been about 2 months now and I’ve consistently had SSKs, that grab chunks worth of hair and I’ve been having to sit there and separate 100s of strands. I’ve been doing this, and that, changing something here and there, and it’s more or less irritating and tiring.

Went to measure and I’m only now just back to 33 inches. I take a length photo and I see absolutely no changes. Maybe it’s stress? Idk. But I’m willing to bet since I’ve never had hair this long, I’m still not an expert or even close to having a tried and true regimen for hair this long. My ability to become lazy and not ever do anything with my hair is probably what’s gotten me to this length, but my hair is telling me that something’s gotta give, or I’m going to be stuck for who knows how long. While I’m pouting about length, I’ve come to realize my thickness has been flourishing from month to month, and the thinning spot I have is like non existent, versus when it was dry it was still extremely noticeable. So I guess I can stop complaining lol.

As far as stretching goes, I’m honestly glad I threw the notion of months worth of stretching out the window at the beginning of this year. My hair has so many SSKs even after a fresh relaxer, and being detangled, I can only imagine the frustration of having to deal with SSKs, AND months worth of new growth.

I’m doing enough to maintain at TBL, but if I even want to see Classic, I have to revise a regimen suited for Classic.

Maybe it’s still figuring stuff out? Again, I’m definitely no expert, but sometimes my regimen will deviate even from day to day, just by adding or taking away little things. Maybe it could be that?

But I definitely understand where you’re coming from. Sometimes I ponder cutting off my entire head of hair. Like all of it. To like a pixie back when I was in highschool.


----------



## klsjackson

PlanetCybertron said:


> Definitely not just you.
> 
> Matter of fact I had a decent pout session today before work, concerning my hair. Part of me thinks I might have hit terminal length, other part of me says, something is still going to have change if I want to get passed this certain phase in my hair journey.
> 
> It’s been about 2 months now and I’ve consistently had SSKs, that grab chunks worth of hair and I’ve been having to sit there and separate 100s of strands. I’ve been doing this, and that, changing something here and there, and it’s more or less irritating and tiring.
> 
> Went to measure and I’m only now just back to 33 inches. I take a length photo and I see absolutely no changes. Maybe it’s stress? Idk. But I’m willing to bet since I’ve never had hair this long, I’m still not an expert or even close to having a tried and true regimen for hair this long. My ability to become lazy and not ever do anything with my hair is probably what’s gotten me to this length, but my hair is telling me that something’s gotta give, or I’m going to be stuck for who knows how long. While I’m pouting about length, I’ve come to realize my thickness has been flourishing from month to month, and the thinning spot I have is like non existent, versus when it was dry it was still extremely noticeable. So I guess I can stop complaining lol.
> 
> As far as stretching goes, I’m honestly glad I threw the notion of months worth of stretching out the window at the beginning of this year. My hair has so many SSKs even after a fresh relaxer, and being detangled, I can only imagine the frustration of having to deal with SSKs, AND months worth of new growth.
> 
> I’m doing enough to maintain at TBL, but if I even want to see Classic, I have to revise a regimen suited for Classic.
> 
> Maybe it’s still figuring stuff out? Again, I’m definitely no expert, but sometimes my regimen will deviate even from day to day, just by adding or taking away little things. Maybe it could be that?
> 
> But I definitely understand where you’re coming from. Sometimes I ponder cutting off my entire head of hair. Like all of it. To like a pixie back when I was in highschool.


@PlanetCybertron : Yes ma’am!!! I definitely feel your pain and pout session, LOL. I have decided no more long stretches 9 weeks will be my max. No more cheap products. I will stick with Affirm. There are some Sally’s products and a few BBS that I love, but when it comes to relaxer, shampoo or DC it will definitely be Affirm products only.

It’s kinda like makeup for me. I will use LA Girl concealer, but honey my foundation has to be MAC or Bobbi Brown


----------



## PlanetCybertron

klsjackson said:


> @PlanetCybertron : Yes ma’am!!! I definitely feel your pain and pout session, LOL. I have decided not more long stretches 9 weeks will be my max. No more cheap products. I will stick with Affirm. There are some Sally’s products and a few BBS that I love, but when it comes to relaxer, shampoo or DC it will definitely be Affirm products only.
> 
> It’s kinda like makeup for me. I will use LA Girl concealer, but honey my foundation has to be MAC or Bobbi Brown



I’m glad you’re feeling better about stuff. Weird how hair is so emotionally important for us lol. Well, not weird, just interesting to think about. 

Lol as far as makeup goes, my face prefers nothing on it to be honest lol. But Marc Jacobs does my face very well. Winky Lux has some killer liquid matte primer and foundation, too but I like Marc Jacobs More so than any other foundation. Their primer helps me from looking like I smeared butter all over my face since I have an unnecessary amount of oily skin. Like at the end of the day I can wipe the oil off of my face and moisturize my hands with it lol.

So as I get older I just opt to not wear makeup that much since I’m so far gone on the not caring end of the spectrum lol.


----------



## nymane

@klsjackson I agree with the points made about anemia.  Years ago when my anemia went unchecked I had a very abnormal amount of shedding (I believe it triggered telogen effluvium), and my hair texture actually grew in dry and brittle; there was no product that could solve my breakage and shedding issues.  I HAD to get my anemia under control first.

Even when you get the anemia under control and your levels go back up, it will take time for your body to recover and produce healthy hair.  Talking to your doctor about a long-term iron supplement maintenance plan may help.  Hang in there ((hugs)).  In addition to supplementing with iron, Biotin has helped me tremendously.

Now my reggie is super simple, I have products that I swear by and I rarely experiment. I use 4 products each wash day (less if it's a co-wash day): Shampoo, DC, leave-in, and serum. It's boring but my hair loves it.


----------



## klsjackson

nymane said:


> @klsjackson I agree with the points made about anemia.  Years ago when my anemia went unchecked I had a very abnormal amount of shedding (I believe it triggered telogen effluvium), and my hair texture actually grew in dry and brittle; there was no product that could solve my breakage and shedding issues.  I HAD to get my anemia under control first.
> 
> Even when you get the anemia under control and your levels go back up, it will take time for your body to recover and produce healthy hair.  Talking to your doctor about a long-term iron supplement maintenance plan may help.  Hang in there ((hugs)).  In addition to supplementing with iron, Biotin has helped me tremendously.
> 
> Now my reggie is super simple, I have products that I swear by and I rarely experiment. I use 4 products each wash day (less if it's a co-wash day): Shampoo, DC, leave-in, and serum. It's boring but my hair loves it.


That is so true!! I bought so many products because nothing was working. It was horrible. Products I used for years did not work. Relaxers didnt even take and my hair had a weird texture for about a year after my first major episode. It took that and a few more major symptoms for my dr to put me on a regimen for anemia. This last episode was two-fold. My anemia and then trying to texlax. My hair broke severely at the line of demarcation. So its like all the hard work I put in for that last year is just gone. But I am positive that I can turn things around again. I found some of my old hair journals and when you said biotin a bell with off!!! I used to take biotin faithfully and stopped about 3 months ago. I will definitely start back.


----------



## sunnieb

It's Relaxer Daaaaaayyyy!!!! 

Perfect day for it.   Raining like crazy today.


----------



## LushLox

For those who suffer with anaemia, as well as taking the iron (admittedly I don't anymore) you really need a good intake of greens. I drink two spinach and kale smoothies every day and my hair has more or less recovered. I lost so much of it, and couldn't understand why 

I'm totally with folks who are on the _less is more_ thing; bar pre-pooing I can wash and DC within an hour and be done. I've stopped fussing over my hair and doing 102918 things to it; I can no longer be bothered!

On another note I need to trim or just give my ends a light dust. I will straighten next weekend and do it then.


----------



## VimiJn

sunnieb said:


> It's Relaxer Daaaaaayyyy!!!!
> 
> Perfect day for it.   Raining like crazy today.


Go for it!


----------



## MzSwift

1- So I've learned these past 2.5 weeks that straight hair is too much work and stress for me.  Lol.  I'm so concerned about trying to keep it straight that I don't feel like I'm properly moisturizing it. Also, I don't have the time, energy or desire to manipulate my hair so much in order to wrap it at night.  Even cross wrapping did not do the trick.   

2- My hair loves water!  So I put it back into mini braids last night and I feel so much better.  Now I can just spray my moisturizing spray mix on at night and throw on a bonnet.  I can also freely cowash or cleanse and DC without worrying about overmanipulation since there's no detangling involved.  They're so easy to maintain.  I can cowash and either throw them in a ponytail/bun or leave them down.  I don't worry about them rubbing against my clothes. For some reason the braids help protect my strands.  Between those and cornrows/wigs, I was able to grow my hair to WL.

3- I have no desire to wear my hair down and straight until it's at least mostly WL.  I'm far too worried about the damage to my strands and whether or not I can properly moisturize it.  And I don't feel like it's worth the stress until it's longer. Lol.  My hair just doesn't feel long to me until it's reached WL because I had been in MBL land for so long. 

4- No more long stretches until my hair is longer.  I plan to stay between 12-16 week stretches. Once it gets longer, I'll reassess.

5- I have got to lose weight! It's to the point where I don't even feel comfortable sharing hair pix because my back rolls, fat arms, etc. are out of control! SMH.  I don't even feel or see it in my daily life, but the camera is my real friend who tells me the truth. Lol


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift I agree with everything you said.  

 Back in the day, I had no idea what to do with my hair so I went to the salon every month for a relaxer.   I gave up trying to keep my hair straight years ago when I stopped using direct heat.  Now, just let me newgrowth pop in and it does what it does. 

On the flip side, I've learned that super long stretching isn't the best for my hair and lifestyle either. 

That's why I relax every 8 weeks for now. I plan to up that to every 10 weeks when I get back to BSL.  But no more than that.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Popping my head in here since I haven’t been on this side of the board in a while. Thanks for the tips about anemia management. I’m slightly anemic and don’t  take care of myself as much as I should.


----------



## sunnieb

@ItsMeLilLucky I'm glad anemia is being discussed.

I have an iron deficiency and totally fell off taking care of myself last year.  Didn't even go to the doctor for the whole year.  I remember being extremely tired all the time.  That was another factor contributing to my hair loss.  I had zero energy to deal with my hair.

Stay on top of your health ladies!

Eta: corrected health thing to be more generic. Not ready to share alladat just yet. .


----------



## 11228

I am grateful for this thread. I am struggling with relaxing in about 2 weeks putting me in the 9/10 range and feeling a little guilty. Reading the last few pages have alleviated that quilt. 

Relaxer day coming up!

Oh, I need a good serum. Any rec's?


----------



## PlanetCybertron

11228 said:


> I am grateful for this thread. I am struggling with relaxing in about 2 weeks putting me in the 9/10 range and feeling a little guilty. Reading the last few pages have alleviated that quilt.
> 
> Relaxer day coming up!
> 
> Oh, I need a good serum. Any rec's?



Are you particular about cones? Do you prefer serums that don’t have them? 

No guilt! Do what’s comfy for you sis.


----------



## 11228

PlanetCybertron said:


> Are you particular about cones? Do you prefer serums that don’t have them?
> 
> No guilt! Do what’s comfy for you sis.



I don't mind cons. I would rather not but micromanaging my haircare doesn't work for me. My hair thrives when I am less particular


----------



## PlanetCybertron

11228 said:


> I don't mind cons. I would rather not but micromanaging my haircare doesn't work for me. My hair thrives when I am less particular



I’ve been using Garnier Moroccan Argan oil serum for like 2 years now. Love that stuff. It’s a bit heavy But I like it for being able to seal, much like an oil does. 

There’s a serum at Sephora called Verb Ghost Oil. It’s a bit drying, but could be worth a try.

There’s always Chi Silk Infusion. Pretty tried and true at least for me.

John Freida Frizz Ease serum (purple bottle)

Biosilk Silk Infusion (Walmart). This brand in particular has b-panthenol, and some sort of hydrolyzed protein in it. Does a good job of giving some strength and smoothing hair, but for whatever reason the hairs where my bangs are were experiencing too much protein and they would constantly be rough after wash day due to that serum stuff. But if it works for others, then it works. My ends loved that stuff though.

Paul Mitchell Super Skinny serum (lime green top). I like this stuff for daily sealing, because it’s light enough for repeated use, without that eventual build up feel. Only downside I can find with that product is that it’s selective on which products it wants to play nice with. My hair felt weird when I tried to apply the serum over anything concerning Aussie that I used prior to. But other than that it’s a decent serum.

I have more, but those are just a few you might be interested in.

Hands down the BEST serum I’ve ever used was this thing called KEIHL’s. Here’s a photo


via Imgflip Meme Generator

I bought this during highschool when I straightened my hair a lot. I got mine from Nordstrom’s, but it’s available at Sephora or online as well. This has cyclopentasiloxane, which is a lighter version of dimethicone, so the build up rate is noticeably slower, and it’s a light lighter than serum with silicones or dimethicones, for what it’s worth.

That’s my favorite one that I’d suggest to others.


----------



## sunnieb

@11228 no guilt allowed!  We're here for you!


----------



## 11228

sunnieb said:


> @11228 no guilt allowed!  We're here for you!



I am learning to, after the beginning of my hair journey, to be less restrictive in my haircare. I will obviously follow the universal good practices but I won't set a regime that I have to follow religiously. 

I'll wash my hair when I have time and it needs washing not because I have to do it every Tuesday. I won't use protein every other wash unless I need it etc. Just let my hair needs inform my decision making


----------



## L.Brown1114

I can’t do this anymore ladies. My relaxed hair is so high maintenance. It’s like a second job. It needs to be flat ironed every week or blow dried at the very least (can’t do the wet look my ends mat up) so much heat and I can feel my hair snapping off some times when I comb it or run my fingers through it. My natural hair bores me but at least it was chill as heck. Even if I got depressed and neglected it, one DC and some TLC on wash day and it was as good as new. I’m going back to natural. Transitioning slowly this time. I think I’ll just have fun with color (I’ve colored my natural hair before and it’s still very low maintaince) if I want straight hair I’ll go get a silk press or blow dry it and curl it with a curling iron. Sorry ladies I couldn’t hang like y’all lol. Happy growing!


----------



## MzSwift

L.Brown1114 said:


> I can’t do this anymore ladies. My relaxed hair is so high maintenance. It’s like a second job. It needs to be flat ironed every week or blow dried at the very least (can’t do the wet look my ends mat up) so much heat and I can feel my hair snapping off some times when I comb it or run my fingers through it. My natural hair bores me but at least it was chill as heck. Even if I got depressed and neglected it, one DC and some TLC on wash day and it was as good as new. I’m going back to natural. Transitioning slowly this time. I think I’ll just have fun with color (I’ve colored my natural hair before and it’s still very low maintaince) if I want straight hair I’ll go get a silk press or blow dry it and curl it with a curling iron. Sorry ladies I couldn’t hang like y’all lol. Happy growing!



Aww, good luck to you on your transition!


----------



## 11228

L.Brown1114 said:


> I can’t do this anymore ladies. My relaxed hair is so high maintenance. It’s like a second job. It needs to be flat ironed every week or blow dried at the very least (can’t do the wet look my ends mat up) so much heat and I can feel my hair snapping off some times when I comb it or run my fingers through it. My natural hair bores me but at least it was chill as heck. Even if I got depressed and neglected it, one DC and some TLC on wash day and it was as good as new. I’m going back to natural. Transitioning slowly this time. I think I’ll just have fun with color (I’ve colored my natural hair before and it’s still very low maintaince) if I want straight hair I’ll go get a silk press or blow dry it and curl it with a curling iron. Sorry ladies I couldn’t hang like y’all lol. Happy growing!



Good luck!

I relax my hair to avoid heat. I don't have to apply it because my hair is stretched!


----------



## nymane

11228 said:


> I am grateful for this thread. I am struggling with relaxing in about 2 weeks putting me in the 9/10 range and feeling a little guilty. Reading the last few pages have alleviated that quilt.
> 
> Relaxer day coming up!
> 
> Oh, I need a good serum. Any rec's?



*Joico K-Pak Restorative Styling Oil* - *love this stuff*
https://www.ulta.com/k-pak-restorative-styling-oil?productId=xlsImpprod6500443


----------



## klsjackson

Just an update:  I am so unhappy with my hair. But thebodd thing is I have gotten several compliments on it. It may look nice, but I know how it should really look. I am having to comb it a certain way to hid the breakage. 

I spoke with a dr and of course my iron is low and this breakage is basically from me not taking my iron and vitamins like I was supposed to so several months ago. 

The only thing that will correct this is time and taking my medication like I should. My hair was shedding quite a bit before I relaxed, but I just thtought it was from the change in weather. Evidently, the hair was going to shed anyway but applying the relaxer (chemical) sped things up.   

Normally I just get shedding which makes my hair look thinner, but this time I have breakage as well. Dr said the breakage is from the anemia not the relaxer. However, for me it will be a long time before I relax again. At least six months. I don’t like long stretches but I have my iron levels checked before I relax again.


----------



## klsjackson

L.Brown1114 said:


> I can’t do this anymore ladies. My relaxed hair is so high maintenance. It’s like a second job. It needs to be flat ironed every week or blow dried at the very least (can’t do the wet look my ends mat up) so much heat and I can feel my hair snapping off some times when I comb it or run my fingers through it. My natural hair bores me but at least it was chill as heck. Even if I got depressed and neglected it, one DC and some TLC on wash day and it was as good as new. I’m going back to natural. Transitioning slowly this time. I think I’ll just have fun with color (I’ve colored my natural hair before and it’s still very low maintaince) if I want straight hair I’ll go get a silk press or blow dry it and curl it with a curling iron. Sorry ladies I couldn’t hang like y’all lol. Happy growing!


I understand!! I am seriously thinking about transitioning to natural. But I will be a straight hair natural. Nothing against anyone else’s decisions but I prefer to wear my hair in straight styles or roller sets.


----------



## nymane

klsjackson said:


> Just an update:  I am so unhappy with my hair. But thebodd thing is I have gotten several compliments on it. It may look nice, but I know how it should really look. I am having to comb it a certain way to hid the breakage.
> 
> I spoke with a dr and of course my iron is low and this breakage is basically from me not taking my iron and vitamins like I was supposed to so several months ago.
> 
> The only thing that will correct this is time and taking my medication like I should. My hair was shedding quite a bit before I relaxed, but I just thtought it was from the change in weather. Evidently, the hair was going to shed anyway but applying the relaxer (chemical) sped things up.
> 
> Normally I just get shedding which makes my hair look thinner, but this time I have breakage as well. Dr said the breakage is from the anemia not the relaxer. However, for me it will be a long time before I relax again. At least six months. I don’t like long stretches but I have my iron levels checked before I relax again.



Thanks for sharing your update. Sounds like you're on the right track with being consistent with your iron intake and having your levels checked twice a year (that's the schedule I was on years ago too). 

If you have breakage, I would focus on using only professional/quality hair products (everything from shampoo to DC) - these won't fix the problem but they'll help prevent the breakage from worsening.  Also keeping up with trims can help curb the breakage too.


----------



## Sosoothing

It appears I now have postpartum shedding. 
Nothing like seeing hair coming out at this rate to make you want to chop it all off.

I survived it twice before. Hope I have hair left after this third round .


----------



## 11228

nymane said:


> *Joico K-Pak Restorative Styling Oil* - *love this stuff*
> https://www.ulta.com/k-pak-restorative-styling-oil?productId=xlsImpprod6500443



Thank you guys for all the great rec's!

I am trying to use up my tash before making more purchases so I have this tucked away in a list.


----------



## Wenbev

today is 8 wks post.  I washed and flat ironed on tensioned-dried hair.   
I'm also working on reducing my product stash until there is no stash.  Stashes equals money not in the bank.  I'm a product junkie on a recovery plan  lol
I plan to relax either next Sat or 2 Sats from today and I also plan to get a good trim and color 2-3 wks after that.  the last time I did any color was in December and it was highlights over previously colored hair. so basically a triple process.   This time, I'm thinking an all over rich brown.  I know I need at least a trim now that the breakage I suffered at the nape in the spring has caught up.  
I realized the way to mitigate nape damage is to completely under-process that area compared to the rest of my head.  another reason why I like doing my own relaxers - control!


----------



## simplyconfident

I am not a regular here, but often check in.
I’m still currently neck length and should
Be shoulder length by the end of the year.

My current favs are KeraCare detangling shampoo, Pureology DC, It’s a 10 leave in, and Roux leave in 233. I’ve been toying around with three different oils and serums. Still haven’t made any of them HG yet. I’ve been washing weekly with this Reggie and have no complaints.

I tried going 13 weeks for a relaxer and my hair did not like it. Too much breakage and it was very difficult to manage after 8 weeks. When my hair was APL streching was much easier. However at this length 9 weeks post is my max. I’ve been going to the salon for relaxers only. If I had the time and $ I would be back to my bi weekly salon visits. My hair does great with that Reggie because I did little to nothing in between and it grew like a weed!

Edited to add: I’ve been trying HSN vitamins again but have experienced breakouts. This has never happened before. Trying to take 1 tablet 3 times a week instead of daily. This is working much better for my skin.


----------



## sunnieb

I've been fighting a cold since Wednesday and I'm finally feeling better.  I'm just now doing my weekly dc that I'd usually do on Saturday. 

I did do a cowash last night because my hair felt weird not having water on it for so many days. 

Actually, I have a honey, Vitamin E, and jojoba oil prepoo sitting on right now. I'll dc later.


----------



## VimiJn

sunnieb said:


> I've been fighting a cold since Wednesday and I'm finally feeling better.  I'm just now doing my weekly dc that I'd usually do on Saturday.
> 
> I did do a cowash last night because my hair felt weird not having water on it for so many days.
> 
> Actually, I have a honey, Vitamin E, and jojoba oil prepoo sitting on right now. I'll dc later.


I was reading your post and wondered do you detangle (extensively)  when you cowash?


----------



## nerdography

It looks like I'll be joining this thread again, ladies. I got my last relaxer in 2015, transitioned, and decided to be a straight hair natural. My hair doesn't stay straight unless it's relaxed. A silk press doesn't not last in my hair and starts revering the next day.

I was looking at some time in December. But, I might be able to do it November 19th. I'm going to get my hair cut into a long bob.


----------



## sunnieb

VimiJn said:


> I was reading your post and wondered do you detangle (extensively)  when you cowash?



Yep.  But on a normal week, I cowash 4-5x.  My hair doesn't have a chance to tangle that much and I keep all shed hair out as well.


----------



## abioni

Do you ladies recommend keratin treatment between relaxers in order to stretch longer? I would like to relax twice a year and use keratin treatment in-between.
I have fine hair strands so I try to avoid direct heat. I'm a bit worried about getting the treatment because of this and also not sure if relaxer and keratin treatment go well together. I only know of one youtuber who does this but her strands are much thicker.


----------



## klsjackson

nerdography said:


> It looks like I'll be joining this thread again, ladies. I got my last relaxer in 2015, transitioned, and decided to be a straight hair natural. My hair doesn't stay straight unless it's relaxed. A silk press doesn't not last in my hair and starts revering the next day.
> 
> I was looking at some time in December. But, I might be able to do it November 19th. I'm going to get my hair cut into a long bob.


I’m glad you posted. I am thinking of transitioning to be a straight natural. My hair does well during long stretches when I flat iron, little to no reversion at the roots unless I do a very strenuous work out. But now I am wondering if it will hold up the same with a entire head of natural hair....


----------



## sunnieb

abioni said:


> Do you ladies recommend keratin treatment between relaxers in order to stretch longer? I would like to relax twice a year and use keratin treatment in-between.
> I have fine hair strands so I try to avoid direct heat. I'm a bit worried about getting the treatment because of this and also not sure if relaxer and keratin treatment go well together. I only know of one youtuber who does this but her strands are much thicker.



I personally wouldn't do a keratin treatment to stretch relaxers.   

I'd do the following:

*keep newgrowth stretched
*cowash often to prevent matting
*prepoo
*dc 2x weekly
*maybe go get a professional press at 4, 5, and 5 1/2 months post


----------



## MzSwift

abioni said:


> Do you ladies recommend keratin treatment between relaxers in order to stretch longer? I would like to relax twice a year and use keratin treatment in-between.
> I have fine hair strands so I try to avoid direct heat. I'm a bit worried about getting the treatment because of this and also not sure if relaxer and keratin treatment go well together. I only know of one youtuber who does this but her strands are much thicker.



There was an old Keratin thread that I was reading and that's what one relaxed lady had been doing for years.  The way she explained it was that the Keratin bonded to the hair and strengthened it which is especially more important for those of us who've broken protein bonds by relaxing.  I'll try to find the thread.  I posted it in here a few pages back.


----------



## MzSwift

klsjackson said:


> I’m glad you posted. I am thinking of transitioning to be a straight natural. My hair does well during long stretches when I flat iron, little to no reversion at the roots unless I do a very strenuous work out. But now I am wondering if it will hold up the same with a entire head of natural hair....



I can tell you that's why I came back to texlaxing after almost 5 years natural.  I realized that the way I primarily wear my hair can be done better on hair that's already stretched without heat (texlaxing).  Then, when I want to straighten it, it lasts longer.  I would spend a day and a half prepping my natural hair for the pressing process only for it to revert almost as soon as I walked out of the door.  I may have gotten 2 days out of a press.  So, for me, texlaxing is the best of both worlds causes me less damage - both heat damage and mechanical damage from manipulation. 

FWIW, my form of texlaxing doesn't involve making my hair curly.  My hair is texlaxed to look like a blow out when it's airdried.  Hope that makes sense.  GL to you, whatever you decide to do!


----------



## MzSwift

@abioni 

I think  it's in the early pages of the Keratin Thread  bc the thread I posted was this:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ng-relaxer-damage-by-using-silk.112817/page-2

This is the keratin thread:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/keratin-treatment-support-thread.357933/page-151#post-24839857

GL to you!


----------



## mona_cherie

MzSwift said:


> @abioni
> 
> I think  it's in the early pages of the Keratin Thread  bc the thread I posted was this:
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ng-relaxer-damage-by-using-silk.112817/page-2
> 
> This is the keratin thread:
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/keratin-treatment-support-thread.357933/page-151#post-24839857
> 
> GL to you!




Can you explain your texlax process?  What relaxer do you use, do you texlax yourself, how long do you leave it on, ho often do you do it?

I have been natural for almost 3 years and I am over it.  I had my first silk press about 3 weeks ago, and it was great.  But, I'm a type 4A/B and feel like the process is really damaging.  My hair is soooo thick, and only gets harder for me to manage as it grows longer.  I am seriously considering texlaxing or getting a texturizer.  I've already texlaxed my edges lol.


----------



## MzSwift

mona_cherie said:


> Can you explain your texlax process?  What relaxer do you use, do you texlax yourself, how long do you leave it on, ho often do you do it?
> 
> I have been natural for almost 3 years and I am over it.  I had my first silk press about 3 weeks ago, and it was great.  But, I'm a type 4A/B and feel like the process is really damaging.  My hair is soooo thick, and only gets harder for me to manage as it grows longer.  I am seriously considering texlaxing or getting a texturizer.  I've already texlaxed my edges lol.



I'm also a type 4B/A and was dealing with WL hair with tons of SSKs. I primarily wore my hair in mini braids or cornrows but when I wore it out, it wouldn't hold a twistout/braidout or press.  I can still do my cornrows and mini braids but now my braidouts last all day and my straight hair lasts weeks without restraightening. 

I use a mild, lye relaxer (Motions).  I've learned that adding conditioner/oil to my relaxer gives me more texture than if I apply the oil and conditioner directly to my virgin hair before relaxing.  I believe that is how I'm able to achieve a blow out texture vs. curls.  

The night or two before my relaxer, I pre-twist my hair into the sections I'm going to relax in.  Then I can quickly apply my relaxer and smooth with my fingers only.  I rinse as soon as I'm finished.  There might be a 5 minute delay or so for me to clean up and put away the relaxer items, prep the sink and wait for the water to warm.  

I've also learned that if I do the midstep protein, my hair becomes less processed.  So I've started doing my protein after neutralizing (3-5 times).  I always follow that with a moisturizing DC with heat and then let my hair airdry after rinsing out.

So I don't believe in promoting specific products because we all have different hair.  But I believe that that the techniques are important. 

One of my biggest regrets when I relaxed my virgin/natural hair is that I left too much texture in it.  I was looking to be able to WNG, something I could never do when natural, and I ended up suffering a setback from SSKs. So my advice is if you're gonna do it, try not to leave in too much texture.

Sorry for the novel - I hope this helps! 

I don't have a lot of pictures on here but here are my twists before and during relaxing and also a pic of my airdried hair.

View media item 129631

View media item 129761

View media item 129763


----------



## mona_cherie

MzSwift said:


> I'm also a type 4B/A and was dealing with WL hair with tons of SSKs. I primarily wore my hair in mini braids or cornrows but when I wore it out, it wouldn't hold a twistout/braidout or press.  I can still do my cornrows and mini braids but now my braidouts last all day and my straight hair lasts weeks without restraightening.
> 
> I use a mild, lye relaxer (Motions).  I've learned that adding conditioner/oil to my relaxer gives me more texture than if I apply the oil and conditioner directly to my virgin hair before relaxing.  I believe that is how I'm able to achieve a blow out texture vs. curls.
> 
> The night or two before my relaxer, I pre-twist my hair into the sections I'm going to relax in.  Then I can quickly apply my relaxer and smooth with my fingers only.  I rinse as soon as I'm finished.  There might be a 5 minute delay or so for me to clean up and put away the relaxer items, prep the sink and wait for the water to warm.
> 
> I've also learned that if I do the midstep protein, my hair becomes less processed.  So I've started doing my protein after neutralizing (3-5 times).  I always follow that with a moisturizing DC with heat and then let my hair airdry after rinsing out.
> 
> So I don't believe in promoting specific products because we all have different hair.  But I believe that that the techniques are important.
> 
> One of my biggest regrets when I relaxed my virgin/natural hair is that I left too much texture in it.  I was looking to be able to WNG, something I could never do when natural, and I ended up suffering a setback from SSKs. So my advice is if you're gonna do it, try not to leave in too much texture.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the novel - I hope this helps!
> 
> I don't have a lot of pictures on here but here are my twists before and during relaxing and also a pic of my airdried hair.
> 
> View media item 129631
> 
> View media item 129761
> 
> View media item 129763



Thank you so much!  This helps a lot!


----------



## abioni

Thank you so much for the links.
I will read them and decide if Keratin treatment is right for me.



MzSwift said:


> @abioni
> 
> I think  it's in the early pages of the Keratin Thread  bc the thread I posted was this:
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ng-relaxer-damage-by-using-silk.112817/page-2
> 
> This is the keratin thread:
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/keratin-treatment-support-thread.357933/page-151#post-24839857
> 
> GL to you!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I’m having a difficult time breaking this gel cast from Flaxseed Gel. My hair feels like it’s been deep fried near my bangs and ears. No idea what to do. I mixed with with my ceramide Treatment, but it completely nullified anything to do with the cream. 

Think I might be using too much. Not gonna lie it has been years since I made Flaxseed Gel, and ya girl got waaaaaaay too excited with the application of it. But dang, slip for daaaaays.


----------



## MzSwift

So I’ve been reading through my old posts that coincide with the times I feel like I had good relaxer results. One surprising trend that I saw was that my relaxer results are so much better when I cleanse my hair 2-3 days prior.  The times that happened, my hair turned out so healthy and smooth after the relaxer. Has anyone else experienced this? I’ve always heard it’s best to relax “dirty” hair but my experience contradicts that.

Other things I plan to continue to incorporate based on what I’ve posted in the past:

Shorter stretches- instead of 6-8 month stretches, I’ll stick with 3-4 months

No mid-step protein- Whenever I do it before neutralizing, my results end up more puffy or more underprocessed than I intended. So I’m sticking with doing the protein right after neutralizing.

Using ACV or white vinegar- For my last neutralizing step I pour on vinegar, massage it in and then add neutralizing poo to lather. I let that sit at least 10 minutes and rinse When I do that, my hair feels so heavy and luxurious as I’m rinsing it out. It also helps heal/soothe any scalp burns.

Lastly, relax in bigger sections- Smoothing seems to be the most important step in my relaxer results. With bigger sections, I can apply the relaxer a lot faster which will prevent some sections from processing longer than others. I’m going to part my hair down the middle and twist 4 even sections on each side, so 8 sections total. Apply. Then spend more time smoothing until I see the results I want.

I’m posting this moreso for my future reference than anything. Lol. This thread has become my hair journal.


----------



## Sosoothing

@MzSwift

I frequently relax within 24 to 48hrs of a wash. Not saying this is best practice, but for me it works. I do it out of impatience though Lol.

Same with using vinegar when rinsing out my relaxer. I use neutralizing poo a couple of times then rinse with vinegar. Again, I don't have the patience to wait for the shampoo to turn white and the vinegar helps.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> @MzSwift
> 
> I frequently relax within 24 to 48hrs of a wash. Not saying this is best practice, but for me it works. I do it out of impatience though Lol.
> 
> Same with using vinegar when rinsing out my relaxer. I use neutralizing poo a couple of times then rinse with vinegar. Again, I don't have the patience to wait for the shampoo to turn white and the vinegar helps.



Yay! So I’m on the right track then to having pretty hair like yours.


----------



## abioni

@MzSwift 
I always wash my hair 3 days before I relax. I would get some tiny burns but for my last relaxer I used summit sensitive scalp to base my scalp and even though I felt a little burning sensation around my nape, I didn't get burnt. My scalp was fine after I rinsed it. The reason it took me a while to start using base cream was because I was worried that the hair nearest to my scalp won't relax but it did. I will always base my scalp now.

I used the lady below's method of pre-parting and twisting before relaxer. Her sections are row by row so it was easy to apply the relaxer and smooth each parted section after. I'm slow so I use a mild relaxer.


----------



## abioni

My hair gets really flat for the first two weeks after relaxer. How do I prevent this or fix it?

I suspect I might be over processing a little. I'm thinking of adding oil to my relaxer like some of you do, will this prevent the flatness? I like my hair bone-straight but with body.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

abioni said:


> My hair gets really flat for the first two weeks after relaxer. How do I prevent this or fix it?
> 
> I suspect I might be over processing a little. I'm thinking of adding oil to my relaxer like some of you do, will this prevent the flatness? I like my hair bone-straight but with body.



You can always cut down on processing time. Leave some texture towards the roots a bit if you like. 

Since you like your hair bone straight, if your scalp can tolerate it, right after relaxing and neutralizing, during the styling process, do a style that lifts the roots. Rollerset going inwards, do a loose high bun, Bantu knots towards the top of your head, etc. 

Any style that gets the roots lifted.


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> So I’ve been reading through my old posts that coincide with the times I feel like I had good relaxer results. One surprising trend that I saw was that my relaxer results are so much better when I cleanse my hair 2-3 days prior.  The times that happened, my hair turned out so healthy and smooth after the relaxer. Has anyone else experienced this? I’ve always heard it’s best to relax “dirty” hair but my experience contradicts that.
> 
> Other things I plan to continue to incorporate based on what I’ve posted in the past:
> 
> Shorter stretches- instead of 6-8 month stretches, I’ll stick with 3-4 months
> 
> No mid-step protein- Whenever I do it before neutralizing, my results end up more puffy or more underprocessed than I intended. So I’m sticking with doing the protein right after neutralizing.
> 
> Using ACV or white vinegar- For my last neutralizing step I pour on vinegar, massage it in and then add neutralizing poo to lather. I let that sit at least 10 minutes and rinse When I do that, my hair feels so heavy and luxurious as I’m rinsing it out. It also helps heal/soothe any scalp burns.
> 
> Lastly, relax in bigger sections- Smoothing seems to be the most important step in my relaxer results. With bigger sections, I can apply the relaxer a lot faster which will prevent some sections from processing longer than others. I’m going to part my hair down the middle and twist 4 even sections on each side, so 8 sections total. Apply. Then spend more time smoothing until I see the results I want.
> 
> I’m posting this moreso for my future reference than anything. Lol. This thread has become my hair journal.


I like the ACV rinse rinse on top of the neutralizing shampoo!! I’ll have to try that!  I’ve used it to clarify on the first wash after a relaxer since I use nolye.

And I’m relaxing either tomor or Sat so will definitely give that a try! 9 weeks post


----------



## nymane

abioni said:


> My hair gets really flat for the first two weeks after relaxer. How do I prevent this or fix it?
> 
> I suspect I might be over processing a little. I'm thinking of adding oil to my relaxer like some of you do, will this prevent the flatness? I like my hair bone-straight but with body.



Olaplex and/or a med-strong protein DC may provide some body.


----------



## Wenbev

Relaxed after work today and did the ACV mix with the neutralizer after the two min reconstructor. OMG  my hair feels silky and beautiful whilst washing and when dry.  i also notice a heaviness in my hair I didnt have before.  midstep protein and now ACV mix for the win.


----------



## GraceandJoy

MzSwift said:


> One surprising trend that I saw was that my relaxer results are so much better when I cleanse my hair 2-3 days prior. The times that happened, my hair turned out so healthy and smooth after the relaxer.





Sosoothing said:


> I frequently relax within 24 to 48hrs of a wash. Not saying this is best practice, but for me it works. I do it out of impatience though Lol.





abioni said:


> I always wash my hair 3 days before I relax.





Wenbev said:


> Relaxed after work today and did the ACV mix with the neutralizer after the two min reconstructor. OMG my hair feels silky and beautiful whilst washing and when dry. i also notice a heaviness in my hair I didnt have before. midstep protein and now ACV mix for the win.



Same here.  I tend to relax on freshly shampooed hair too; it's because I'm impatient and don't want to wait.  I will be trying the ACV rinse after my next relaxer.  Thank you for the tip ladies !!


----------



## 11228

Wenbev said:


> Relaxed after work today and did the ACV mix with the neutralizer after the two min reconstructor. OMG  my hair feels silky and beautiful whilst washing and when dry.  i also notice a heaviness in my hair I didnt have before.  midstep protein and now ACV mix for the win.



What relaxer do you use? I use lye and I can feel my scalp pulsing before I apply. I am considering switching back to no lye


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift I cowash the night before relaxing to really loosen up my newgrowth. 

I've also been combing through my old posts and see a pattern of what works for my hair.  No wonder I suffered a huge setback.  I wasn't doing any of the things I needed to do.


----------



## 11228

sunnieb said:


> @MzSwift I cowash the night before relaxing to really loosen up my newgrowth.
> 
> I've also been combing through my old posts and see a pattern of what works for my hair.  No wonder I suffered a huge setback.  I wasn't doing any of the things I needed to do.



I am inspired by all the posts attesting to relaxing on freshly washed hair. I usually wait at least a week but I am going to try oil rinsing with a 2 minutes protein two days before relaxing.


----------



## Wenbev

GraceandJoy said:


> Same here.  I tend to relax on freshly shampooed hair too; it's because I'm impatient and don't want to wait.  I will be trying the ACV rinse after my next relaxer.  Thank you for the tip ladies !!


Credit for the ACV rinse goes to @MzSwift 
Today, my hair still feels amazing.


----------



## Wenbev

11228 said:


> What relaxer do you use? I use lye and I can feel my scalp pulsing before I apply. I am considering switching back to no lye


I use ORS normal nolye. I cannot do lye relaxers my scalp would be on fire! No matter how much base, not combing, not scratching etc.
You just have a clarify to remove the minerals that causes the dryness


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> Credit for the ACV rinse goes to @MzSwift
> Today, my hair still feels amazing.



Yay!! I’m so glad it worked out for you too! 
I can’t remember from where I got the idea but I started doing it back in 2014.


----------



## sunnieb

Went to the doctor last week for bloodwork and antibiotics.  Finally feel like I'm beating whatever this is I've been fighting for the last 2 weeks. 

Even with all that, I didn't fall off with my hair care.  No excuses!

I picked up more honey yesterday.  Trying to decide if I'll do a honey/ Olive oil prepoo or EVCO before my dc today.


----------



## sunnieb

How do y'all do an ACV rinse after relaxing?

Keep a big cup of it near and dump it over your head or what?


----------



## 11228

sunnieb said:


> How do y'all do an ACV rinse after relaxing?
> 
> Keep a big cup of it near and dump it over your head or what?



Yes. I dilute a cup of water next to the tub and slowly pour in on my hair. I leave it in for about 2 minutes before lathering up again


----------



## sunnieb

Decided to do a Honey Olive Oil Prepoo Mask before my dc tonight.  Haven't used Olive Oil in ages!


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> How do y'all do an ACV rinse after relaxing?
> 
> Keep a big cup of it near and dump it over your head or what?



Lol. I make a mix in an empty color applicator bottle right before I relax. The color applicator bottle makes it easier to apply to my scalp.

Before that, I would use an empty pop or juice bottle and split my hair into halves then pour onto each section. 

HTH!


----------



## klsjackson

11228 said:


> Yes. I dilute a cup of water next to the tub and slowly pour in on my hair. I leave it in for about 2 minutes before lathering up again


I was going to ask the same thing. So what is the ratio of ACV: water? And would this help as a weekly rinse or would that be overkill?


----------



## klsjackson

Another hair update: So the longest part is at the top of my bra so BSL and the sides are about 1.5 inches above that, past full APL but not BSL. I’m tall so..... I am happy that the length is coming back, but the shedding has it so thin. It’s not see through thin, but I’m like why can’t I have both length and fullness. Okay pity party is over, LOL


----------



## sunnieb

klsjackson said:


> Another hair update: So the longest part is at the top of my bra so BSL and the sides are about 1.5 inches above that, past full APL but not BSL. I’m tall so..... I am happy that the length is coming back, but the shedding has it so thin. It’s not see through thin, but I’m like why can’t I have both length and fullness. Okay pity party is over, LOL



It's okay.

I know exactly how you feel.  When I was making my way to MBL, I was so critical of my hair.  I wanted blunt ends and thick fullness from root to tip.  NOT! 

Go ahead and have your pity party!


----------



## demlew

sunnieb said:


> Went to the doctor last week for bloodwork and antibiotics.  Finally feel like I'm beating whatever this is I've been fighting for the last 2 weeks.
> 
> Even with all that, I didn't fall off with my hair care.  No excuses!
> 
> I picked up more honey yesterday.  Trying to decide if I'll do a honey/ Olive oil prepoo or EVCO before my dc today.



I'm glad you're starting to feel better!  Question about the honey: what are the benefits to adding it to your pre-poo? I already love it in my dc, so I'm just comparing techniques. TIA.


----------



## demlew

11228 said:


> I am inspired by all the posts attesting to relaxing on freshly washed hair. I usually wait at least a week but I am going to try oil rinsing with a 2 minutes protein two days before relaxing.



I also wash before a relaxer (usually 2 days before but I've washed the night before with no issues). My new growth is so matted that I have to. I use a lye relaxer, but it has never irritated my scalp or burned.

Good luck with your experiment!


----------



## sunnieb

demlew said:


> I'm glad you're starting to feel better!  Question about the honey: what are the benefits to adding it to your pre-poo? I already love it in my dc, so I'm just comparing techniques. TIA.



I created a whole thread to talk about the benefits of using honey! 

Honey is used for health, shine, color, growth stimulation, you name it!


----------



## demlew

sunnieb said:


> I created a whole thread to talk about the benefits of using honey!
> 
> Honey is used for health, shine, color, growth stimulation, you name it!



Thanks for the link! I'll check it out.  I already use honey - I was just asking about application before vs after shampoo, etc.


----------



## sunnieb

demlew said:


> Thanks for the link! I'll check it out.  I already use honey - I was just asking about application before vs after shampoo, etc.



Ohhhhhh!

I used to do a stand alone honey treatment for shine and moisture. 

Doing it as a prepoo seems to make my hair bouncier and extra moisturized.  Fluffy softness is another bonus.   I've never tried it after shampooing.


----------



## demlew

sunnieb said:


> Ohhhhhh!
> 
> I used to do a stand alone honey treatment for shine and moisture.
> 
> Doing it as a prepoo seems to make my hair bouncier and extra moisturized.  Fluffy softness is another bonus.   I've never tried it after shampooing.



That's interesting! I've had the same results you described by mixing it into my dc, so I think I'll try it your way bc I don't really like the smell of raw honey. Thanks for replying


----------



## sunnieb

demlew said:


> That's interesting! I've had the same results you described by mixing it into my dc, so I think I'll try it your way bc I don't really like the smell of raw honey. Thanks for replying



I still mix it in my dc's.  My hair needs all the love I can give it!


----------



## Wenbev

klsjackson said:


> I was going to ask the same thing. So what is the ratio of ACV: water? And would this help as a weekly rinse or would that be overkill?


I do a 2:1 water to ACV ratio.  Vinegar is very acidic and stripping so I would advise maybe 1x-2x a month or as needed.


----------



## Loving

I want my hair to get back to the lushness it had a few years ago (reference my profile pic). I want to fit back in that dress too but that's for another thread. 

My hair is now grazing BSL but it is thin. I've gotten here twice before and had the same issue. I cut my hair both times, hoping that would do the trick but clearly it didn't work. I'm kinda at a loss. I've been using castor oil for the past 3 weeks in my weekly DC but I haven't seen any changes yet.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

sunnieb said:


> How do y'all do an ACV rinse after relaxing?
> 
> Keep a big cup of it near and dump it over your head or what?



Whenever I do an ACV rinse I do it kind of in intervals. I’ll rinse the relaxer, ACV rinse, shampoo, condition, deep condition, and pour some ACV on my head from an applicator bottle to rinse the deep conditioner out and then let warm water rinse the ACV out. I’ll use an essential oil to cut the smell afterwards.


----------



## klsjackson

I am thinking of simplifying my routine. I would like your feedback ladies. This is my current routine: 
1. Pre poo with oils under steam cap or hair steamer for 20 mins
2. Shampoo with Affirm Ist Lather Shampoo
3.  Shampoo with Kera Care Hydrating Detangling Shampoo 
4. Treat with Aphogee 2 min 
5. Treat with French Perm Stablizer or Porosity control 3o secs
6. Deep condition with ORS replenishing under hooded dryer or steam cap for 20 mins
7. Apply leave ins: Aphogee Green Tea keratin and Chi Silk Infusion
8. Rollerset with diluted Lottabody
9. Dry hair under hooded dryer. 
Now when I’m not dealing with breaking or shedding from my anemia this regimen works great. But it is time consuming. I am thinking of doing this once a month and the other weeks just 1)Shampoo 2) Deep Condition 3) Apply leave ins and roller set


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Somewhat new protective style I’ve completely fallen in love with. Well new for me at least. 

They’re four braids, that have the ends tucked and kind of spiraled around each other, Flaxseed gel to keep them neat and together, and then wrapped around in a Bantu knot. 


via Imgflip Meme Generator

I don’t think I suspected I had enough hair for this, but I proved myself wrong I guess. They stay perfectly put and don’t move and keep the moisture locked in. I realized I had a small batch of the Coconut and Hibiscus conditioner in a spray bottle that somehow got lost in the trunk of my car. The heat didn’t denature anything so I’ve decided to use it up, and once it’s gone I’ll take this style down, wash and reinstall it. So far I’ve had these in for 3 days. Bees knees. Put a coating of Flaxseed gel over the braids, and applied Almond oil to my scalp, and sealed everything else. 

They’re far enough back for me to still wear my work hat, with my scarf under it, but not completely on the back of my head to where sleeping is difficult. In the mornings I just run my damp hands over them, re-bun them and go. Super quick, don’t even have to think about it. 

I wish I had blunt/even enough hair to where I don’t get braid shred, but it doesn’t seem to do any damage. Just looks really puffy. But I don’t mind.


----------



## klsjackson

I did my hair today using my normal routine, except I blow dried and flat ironed instead of doing a rollerset. I still had quite a bit of shedding but I am taking my iron and vitamin C and I believe that the shedding will curtail soon. 

I have a dr visit soon to test my blood and iron levels. I am currently 5 weeks post relaxer and plan to stretch at least 12 weeks. I would like to transition to natural so I will see how my hair is behaving at week 12. Also by that time I would have been on my iron and vitamin regimen for at least 3 months.


----------



## SuchaLady

klsjackson said:


> I am thinking of simplifying my routine. I would like your feedback ladies. This is my current routine:
> 1. Pre poo with oils under steam cap or hair steamer for 20 mins
> 2. Shampoo with Affirm Ist Lather Shampoo
> 3.  Shampoo with Kera Care Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
> 4. Treat with Aphogee 2 min
> 5. Treat with French Perm Stablizer or Porosity control 3o secs
> 6. Deep condition with ORS replenishing under hooded dryer or steam cap for 20 mins
> 7. Apply leave ins: Aphogee Green Tea keratin and Chi Silk Infusion
> 8. Rollerset with diluted Lottabody
> 9. Dry hair under hooded dryer.
> Now when I’m not dealing with breaking or shedding from my anemia this regimen works great. But it is time consuming. I am thinking of doing this once a month and the other weeks just 1)Shampoo 2) Deep Condition 3) Apply leave ins and roller set



Hi, if y’all will still let me post here 

My observation is that you have several different steps that can be consolidated. 

1. What is your prepoo for? Moisture? Strengthening? What benefits are you looking for here? 
2/3. Why two shampoos with two different products? 
5. Is French perm a reconstructor? Step 4 is as well. 

I feel a lot of this overlapping.


----------



## SuchaLady

@sunnieb I found a hair line at Sally’s with honey in it and took pics to show you. I can’t find them in my gallery now  I’m gonna keep looking.


----------



## klsjackson

SuchaLady said:


> Hi, if y’all will still let me post here
> 
> My observation is that you have several different steps that can be consolidated.
> 
> 1. What is your prepoo for? Moisture? Strengthening? What benefits are you looking for here?
> 2/3. Why two shampoos with two different products?
> 5. Is French perm a reconstructor? Step 4 is as well.
> 
> I feel a lot of this overlapping.


Hey there 
I guess I never thought about it in those terms. I use the pre poo because I wanted to thicken my hair and castor oil seemed to be the best choice and I read that coconut oil helped to keep hair from being too dry because of the shampoo process. 

I use two shampoos because the bottle said to use the 1st later shampoo and then the Moisture shampoo, LOL 

French Perm has actually been a life saver for my hair. I would describe it as acidic rinse, similar to ACV or porosity control. My hair was very dry. No matter what conditioner I used. It just would not hold any moisture and I remembered that this was a product I had used to smooth my hair cuticles and started using it again and I have been able to really tell a difference in my hair.


----------



## SuchaLady

SuchaLady said:


> @sunnieb I found a hair line at Sally’s with honey in it and took pics to show you. I can’t find them in my gallery now  I’m gonna keep looking.



@sunnieb Here it is.


----------



## sunnieb

@SuchaLady that l looks promising!

I love using honey, but sometimes don't feel like dealing with the mess.


----------



## Royalq

What moisturizer are you guys using? I've been using Scurl and Elasta qp and I'm just not feeling it. I used to use neutrogena triple silk moisture leave in but they changed the formula so that no longer works for me.


----------



## Royalq

Also what relaxer are you guys using?


----------



## MzSwift

Royalq said:


> What moisturizer are you guys using? I've been using Scurl and Elasta qp and I'm just not feeling it. I used to use neutrogena triple silk moisture leave in but they changed the formula so that no longer works for me.



I actually use the same moisturizer as when I was natural. I use a mix of conditioner, oil and water in a spray bottle. I use Suave Tropical Coconut condish + EVOO/Grapeseed and safflower oil mix and water. I add a few drops of essential oil for scent, usually sweet orange and/or lavendar. I play with the proportions depending on the weather. In the summer, my mix is about 70% water, 30% condish and a squirt of oil. In cooler weather, my mix is closer to 50% condish, 40% water and 10% oil. Sometimes I even use my ayurveda tea as the “water” portion if my hair is gonna be under a wig.

HTH! Sorry so long. 



Royalq said:


> Also what relaxer are you guys using?



I use Motions lye, mild.


----------



## Royalq

MzSwift said:


> I actually use the same moisturizer as when I was natural. I use a mix of conditioner, oil and water in a spray bottle. I use Suave Tropical Coconut condish + EVOO/Grapeseed and safflower oil mix and water. I add a few drops of essential oil for scent, usually sweet orange and/or lavendar. I play with the proportions depending on the weather. In the summer, my mix is about 70% water, 30% condish and a squirt of oil. In cooler weather, my mix is closer to 50% condish, 40% water and 10% oil. Sometimes I even use my ayurveda tea as the “water” portion if my hair is gonna be under a wig.
> 
> HTH! Sorry so long.
> 
> 
> 
> I use Motions lye, mild.


Thank you thank you! I'm looking for a cream or lotion because what I've noticed is that my hair doesn't like being moisturized while wet. So I feel like a water mix spritz would be too wet.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

So after 3 months of stretching I had to relax. There was about 6-7 knots that formed back to back on the left side. All of which I ended up having to snip bits and pieces out of. All the new growth and seasonal shedding was a perfect environment for monstrous knots and tangles. Regardless of how much I tried to section my hair and keep my strands neat.

My length wasn’t effected so much as my thickness was towards the left side on the ends.  It’s not an extreme difference, Couple it with the cold front we are suddenly experiencing, and my hair is throwing a bit of a fit.

I relaxed with Africa’s Best, whole shebang, and a couple of days later I washed again with Isoplus neutralizing shampoo to further get my Ph back in range. I used an ACV rinse, and my ceramide Treatment twice this week for good measure. SM Raw Shea Butter Treatment mixed with SMJBCO as a leave in, and one of my heavier cone based serums to seal. I’ve been doing a revised version of LCO method. My hair has been up in Bantu knots or two pigtail braids put up in braided buns.

I feel like I haven’t been making much progress, but my hair growth always slows down tremendously in the winter months, so I guess I just need a bit more patience.

It’s still a bit sparse in the middle where my crown area is, but it’s always been a very sensitive area thats prone to breakage more so than anywhere else. It does fill in a bit better as it dries, and without me stretching out certain areas to take photos lol. 

But This is my current length after one week post:




https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## MzSwift

Way to go @PlanetCybertron !! 

Update: 
I’m currently redoing my mini braids. I think I’ve done a good job with retention this year. I cut it to between APL-BSB in Jan and I’m pulling some of my unbraided hair down to about MBL! Don’t want to get too excited until after my length check next month. I’ll be taking down these braids next month and relaxing sometime around Christmas.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

MzSwift said:


> Way to go @PlanetCybertron !!
> 
> Update:
> I’m currently redoing my mini braids. I think I’ve done a good job with retention this year. I cut it to between APL-BSB in Jan and I’m pulling some of my unbraided hair down to about MBL! Don’t want to get too excited until after my length check next month. I’ll be taking down these braids next month and relaxing sometime around Christmas.



Thank you!

I’m learning to just accept genuine compliments. In the back of my head I just wanna complain about everything. I legit give cudos to women who can keep their hemline thick and pretty. I feel like once I get to my goal length I’ll have to be okay with trimming most of my growth off every odd number of months. I wish I could get away with no trimming for a lot longer, but it’s due time.


----------



## MzSwift

PlanetCybertron said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I’m learning to just accept genuine compliments. In the back of my head I just wanna complain about everything. I legit give cudos to women who can keep their hemline thick and pretty. I feel like once I get to my goal length I’ll have to be okay with trimming most of my growth off every odd number of months. I wish I could get away with no trimming for a lot longer, but it’s due time.



I totally understand. I’ve been following your updates and see that you’re working hard to figure out the best way to meet your goals.  You’re doing a great job of measuring, trying out different product combos, techniques and styles. Sorry your bantu knots didn’t work out but I’m sure you’ll find a way to rock them so that they won’t give you knots you have to cut out. You’re doing a great job. KUTGW! 

My hair grows in a V shape so I rarely have a full hemline. I’m not really a trimmer, I prefer regular dusting.  But I ended up doing a cut back in Jan in order to get rid of my bonelaxed hair. I don’t care about having even hair, I really prefer the natural layers in which my hair grows. Sorry if the second part of my last post seemed like I was slighting you, I didn’t feel like making a second post for my update. Lol.


----------



## klsjackson

I did my hair yesterday. I pretty much stuck to my old regimen, with two slight adjustments. I had been hearing so much about Olaplex No. 3 and I decided to give it a try. I used it as a pre poo on damp hair and left it on for about 35 to 40 minutes. I shampooed with ORS Creamy Aloe. I used Aphogee 2 min and deep conditioned with ORS Replenishing under a steamer for 20 minutes. I applied Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin leave in mist and a leave in from Shea Moisture and sat under a hooded dryer. I used a blow dryer on my roots to ensure they were completely dry and then flat ironed. My hair felt a little tangled after it dried. I think the Olaplex gave me protein overload, but I will do moisture on my next shampoo day.


Overall my hair looked good when finished and I can definitely see the areas of breakage from the last relaxer. I trimmed my hair. The longest part was at line 10 and the shortest at 7. I trimmed the longest to line 8 and dusted my ends. My hair looked much better after the trim and I was pleased. My goal was to be fully at line 8 and even though I have a few damaged areas I am encouraged about my hair. 

I will not relax for at least the next six months.


----------



## alundra

I'm due to get surgery in Jan (or end of Dec) and I need to stay in the hospital overnight at least. Any recs for what I can do with my hair? We have private insurance* so I should have a private or semi-private room. 

*Private insurance = we live in England where we have national health care that's free at the point of service, but some people have private insurance that they pay for or through their jobs.


----------



## Wenbev

alundra said:


> I'm due to get surgery in Jan (or end of Dec) and I need to stay in the hospital overnight at least. Any recs for what I can do with my hair? We have private insurance* so I should have a private or semi-private room.
> 
> *Private insurance = we live in England where we have national health care that's free at the point of service, but some people have private insurance that they pay for or through their jobs.


hope all is well, and safe recovery.  I'd just braid in four and wear a scarf to protect from dryness.


----------



## Wenbev

klsjackson said:


> I did my hair yesterday. I pretty much stuck to my old regimen, with two slight adjustments. I had been hearing so much about Olaplex No. 3 and I decided to give it a try. I used it as a pre poo on damp hair and left it on for about 35 to 40 minutes. I shampooed with ORS Creamy Aloe. I used Aphogee 2 min and deep conditioned with ORS Replenishing under a steamer for 20 minutes. I applied Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin leave in mist and a leave in from Shea Moisture and sat under a hooded dryer. I used a blow dryer on my roots to ensure they were completely dry and then flat ironed. My hair felt a little tangled after it dried. I think the Olaplex gave me protein overload, but I will do moisture on my next shampoo day.
> 
> 
> Overall my hair looked good when finished and I can definitely see the areas of breakage from the last relaxer. I trimmed my hair. The longest part was at line 10 and the shortest at 7. I trimmed the longest to line 8 and dusted my ends. My hair looked much better after the trim and I was pleased. My goal was to be fully at line 8 and even though I have a few damaged areas I am encouraged about my hair.
> 
> I will not relax for at least the next six months.


olaplex is not a protein treatment. everything else you used was all protein though -  the 2 min keratin treatment, the DC and the keratin leave-in.  Any time you incorporate a protein DC, try following with aphogee's balancing conditioner as a final washout condish. Also, if you're protein sensitive, maybe pick the keratin condish or the keratin leave in, but not both.
I am happy you are feeling better about your hair!  I am also recovering from a nape breakage setback.


----------



## LushLox

Royalq said:


> Also what relaxer are you guys using?



I use Affirm sensitive scalp. Best relaxer I’ve ever used my hair feels great afterwards.

I use Kerastase Creme Magistral and SachaJuan leave ins.


----------



## lalla

I last relaxed on 08/01. I have been wearing a upart kinky straight wig and spraying my hair everyday. I don't think I will stretch more than 17 weeks.


----------



## Rozlewis

I am going to try and stretch my relaxer fro 17 weeks. I am hoping the RevAir will help me to stretch 4 weeks more than I usually do.


----------



## Sosoothing

Postpartum shedding + detangling + 2 glasses of Chardonnay = cutting hair out of frustration .


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> Postpartum shedding + detangling + 2 glasses of Chardonnay = cutting hair out of frustration .



Lol, oh no! Breathe, sis. I sure hope no scissors come near that pretty hair. 



alundra said:


> I'm due to get surgery in Jan (or end of Dec) and I need to stay in the hospital overnight at least. Any recs for what I can do with my hair? We have private insurance* so I should have a private or semi-private room.
> 
> *Private insurance = we live in England where we have national health care that's free at the point of service, but some people have private insurance that they pay for or through their jobs.



Maybe you can do two dutch braids that you can pin up like this:







I usually cheat and do two low ponytails that I braid and pin up. That would be pretty easy to redo after a week. GL with your hospital stay and recovery!


----------



## alundra

Wenbev said:


> hope all is well, and safe recovery.  I'd just braid in four and wear a scarf to protect from dryness.



and



MzSwift said:


> Maybe you can do two dutch braids that you can pin up like this:
> 
> I usually cheat and do two low ponytails that I braid and pin up. That would be pretty easy to redo after a week. GL with your hospital stay and recovery!



Thanks ladies, simple braids seem to be the best option, especially since I don't know how I'll be feeling after. I think I need a new scarf, mine is not hospital ready. 

@Royalq re: questions about which products are used... 

Moisturizer: One from ORS, I think it's the fertilizer along with some Japanese water moisturizer. I loved Elasta QP but I couldn't take the smell.

Relaxer: My hairdresser uses ORS now which I'm not crazy about.


----------



## Wenbev

LushLox said:


> I use Affirm sensitive scalp. Best relaxer I’ve ever used my hair feels great afterwards.
> 
> I use Kerastase Creme Magistral and SachaJuan leave ins.


I love Sachajuan everything, but especially the leavein


----------



## Wenbev

Sosoothing said:


> Postpartum shedding + detangling + 2 glasses of Chardonnay = cutting hair out of frustration .


oh no! that shedding is no joke  no more drinking and cutting  


alundra said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, simple braids seem to be the best option, especially since I don't know how I'll be feeling after. I think I need a new scarf, mine is not hospital ready.
> 
> @Royalq re: questions about which products are used...
> 
> Moisturizer: One from ORS, I think it's the fertilizer along with some Japanese water moisturizer. I loved Elasta QP but I couldn't take the smell.
> 
> Relaxer: My hairdresser uses ORS now which I'm not crazy about.


yes girl, I hear you on the scarf.  maybe a turban could be a prettier option too.  I use those especially on overnight flights after wrapping my hair .


----------



## klsjackson

Wenbev said:


> olaplex is not a protein treatment. everything else you used was all protein though -  the 2 min keratin treatment, the DC and the keratin leave-in.  Any time you incorporate a protein DC, try following with aphogee's balancing conditioner as a final washout condish. Also, if you're protein sensitive, maybe pick the keratin condish or the keratin leave in, but not both.
> I am happy you are feeling better about your hair!  I am also recovering from a nape breakage setback.


Thanks!! I use these same products every week with no issue. The ORS Replenishing is not a protein conditioner, at least not for me. It supposed be balanced between moisture and protein and leans more towards moisture.  

Olaplex is not protein, but it adds a coating to the hair that performed like a strong protein on my hair. I will not use it again. When I use a strong protein like Duo Tex,  Affirm 5 n 1 or ORS Mayo I use the repelenishing as my deep conditioner and my hair loves it.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Tried the, it’s a 10 hair mask,  as a gift to myself from a frustrating day at work.

Did the opposite. My hair is so crunchy and This hair mask completely clashes with pretty much all of my products. Waste. Of. Money.

WASTE!!!

......okay just be calm. Caaaalm. Calm. Woosah.


----------



## nerdography

I just finished getting my hair relaxed and I really like it. They ended up having to cut some damage off. So, I went from bra strap to armpit length.


----------



## MzSwift

Ooh pretty, @nerdography !

You’ll get that length back before you know it.


----------



## sunnieb

@nerdography your hair is gorgeous!  Love the silkiness and color!


----------



## 5_Years_To_WL

Hello everyone, newbie here. I was just wondering if anyone can recommend a good relaxer for fine (strand size not texture) high porosity, type 4 hair. I am looking for my hair to get straight so I have more manageability during what I hope can be a three month stretch, though I am only going to do buns, ponytails and wigs until I gain more length and thickness.  

I have been and will continue to read this thread and others, but if anyone cares to share I’d appreciate it.  Thanks in advance. Can’t wait until I can start contributing on the forum.


----------



## Sosoothing

nerdography said:


> I just finished getting my hair relaxed and I really like it. They ended up having to cut some damage off. So, I went from bra strap to armpit length.



Beautiful and silky. Depending on your torso length you might be BSL with your next relaxer. At least that would be the case for me.


----------



## MzSwift

5_Years_To_WL said:


> Hello everyone, newbie here. I was just wondering if anyone can recommend a good relaxer for fine (strand size not texture) high porosity, type 4 hair. I am looking for my hair to get straight so I have more manageability during what I hope can be a three month stretch, though I am only going to do buns, ponytails and wigs until I gain more length and thickness.
> 
> I have been and will continue to read this thread and others, but if anyone cares to share I’d appreciate it.  Thanks in advance. Can’t wait until I can start contributing on the forum.





Feel free to contribute now! You never know who you might help by sharing your journey or experiences.


----------



## 5_Years_To_WL

MzSwift said:


> Feel free to contribute now! You never know who you might help by sharing your journey or experiences.


Thanks MzSwift!  That's a great point.


----------



## klsjackson

PlanetCybertron said:


> Tried the, it’s a 10 hair mask,  as a gift to myself from a frustrating day at work.
> 
> Did the opposite. My hair is so crunchy and This hair mask completely clashes with pretty much all of my products. Waste. Of. Money.
> 
> WASTE!!!
> 
> ......okay just be calm. Caaaalm. Calm. Woosah.


Oh wow!!!  That is how I felt when I used Olaplex last week. I was so upset. My hair is hard and crunchy and because I am in a stretch my roots need heat and I refuse to use any heat more than once a week, even if I shampoo and deep condition.  It definitely clashed with my regular products.


----------



## 5_Years_To_WL

klsjackson said:


> Oh wow!!!  That is how I felt when I used Olaplex last week. I was so upset. My hair is hard and crunchy and because I am in a stretch my roots need heat and I refuse to use any heat more than once a week, even if I shampoo and deep condition.  It definitely clashed with my regular products.


klsjackson, was it a specific part of the Olapex system that you tried and did not like?


----------



## klsjackson

5_Years_To_WL said:


> klsjackson, was it a specific part of the Olapex system that you tried and did not like?


I only used #3 as a pre treatment


----------



## klsjackson

MzSwift said:


> Feel free to contribute now! You never know who you might help by sharing your journey or experiences.


I have fine 4B hair and Affirm Fiberguard works well for me. I used ORS last time and I regret it.  The ORS was too strong for my hair. But I never have an issue when I use Fiberguard in Mild.


----------



## 5_Years_To_WL

klsjackson said:


> I have fine 4B hair and Affirm Fiberguard works well for me. I used ORS last time and I regret it.  The ORS was too strong for my hair. But I never have an issue when I use Fiberguard in Mild.


Thanks so much!  I’ll look into it. When I relaxed the last few times I used Phyto and it didn’t really work for me.


----------



## klsjackson

Today was hair day and I did my normal routine. I did not use FrenchPerm but I used Affirm Neutralizng shampoo instead. My hair dresser would use this as an acidic shampoo to lay down my cuticles and it works!! My hair feels smooth and sleek. FYI: I use FrenchPerm the way many use Roux Porosity Control or diluted ACV. 

I did not used the Olaplex this week. I will try it next week and see how my hair responds. Although, I did not like my hair, my family commented over the holiday on how healthy it looked and said it had a shine to it! Go figure, LOL.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Braids mixed with twists. Decided to use all natural products this go round. 

• Water (separate and moisturize)
• Flaxseed Gel (slip and moisture)
• Unsalted Butter (seal, fatty acids for softness)
•Shea Butter on ends to hold

Think I might start making a length goal check according to how long my braids get. Ya know. Distract me from my moping about when I reach my actual goal with my hair out and about.


----------



## LushLox

klsjackson said:


> Today was hair day and I did my normal routine. I did not use FrenchPerm but I used Affirm Neutralizng shampoo instead. My hair dresser would use this as an acidic shampoo to lay down my cuticles and it works!! My hair feels smooth and sleek. FYI: I use FrenchPerm the way many use Roux Porosity Control or diluted ACV.
> 
> I did not used the Olaplex this week. I will try it next week and see how my hair responds. Although, I did not like my hair, my family commented over the holiday on how healthy it looked and said it had a shine to it! Go figure, LOL.



Interesting, I was thinking of using this for my next shampoo. Admittedly not for your reasons as I hadn’t thought of that. I’d be using it just continue to neutralise my hair after a relaxer. I normally use the ORS shampoo for this but I’ve run out.


----------



## danysedai

Just saying hello, I've neglected checking on this thread for so long.  tbh I check the relaxed hair groups in FB more.
Sitting under the dryer with rollers. I have gone back to DC with heat and also gone back to rollersetting. My hair is recovering nicely. My main issue is that I forget to cover my hair at night. I'll buy several silk scarves and satin bonnets and leave them throughout the house and on my night table so I remember. 
Decided to give Silicon Mix a try and I love it this time and the smell doesn't bother me. I've been using SM original, SM pearl protein and now SM bamboo. I've added Olaplex to my products (No. 3, 4 and 5) I didn't like the conditioner on its own but following it with a moisturizing conditioner makes it work.
I'm also using tension rollers mixed with magnetic ones as I don't have enough of the tension rollers.


----------



## Wenbev

@klsjackson I’ll give French perm a try like that! I’ve only used it in between neutralizing. And to be honest it’s been pushed to the back of the cupboard and forgotten about. Today is washday, so I’ll give that a try.
My hair is feeling especiallly dry after color and highlights this past Tuesday


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Anyone tried Bekura? I’m tempted to get 2-3 three things from her line. I did notice the price is a bit higher, but I’m okay with that.

Also has anyone tried Bask and Bloom? 

I watch PowerInYourCurl on YouTube regularly, and she frequently uses black and bloom. I like quite a few of their products as well. Thinking about just doing a full on product restock and brand spanking new products I’ve never tried.


----------



## MzSwift

Almost finished redoing my braids. I plan to stay in them for about 3 more weeks or so.

I think I’m going to stay in these and alternate between wigs and crochets. Not planning to really unleash my hair until it’s at least back to WL but I’m thinking maybe W/Hip length.


----------



## LushLox

Some pics of my latest touch up, never mind that oversize clip I never went out with that in my head lol


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> Some pics of my latest touch up, never mind that oversize clip I never went out with that in my head lol
> 
> View attachment 438441 View attachment 438443




Ooh, more pics of that lovely doll hair! And that clip is so pretty!


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> Ooh, more pics of that lovely doll hair! And that clip is so pretty!


I was going to say the same thing!  @LushLox  aka doll baby hair


----------



## Wenbev

And I did not use the French perm.  brought it in the shower with me and forgot about it until I already had the dc in.   Will try it instead of the porosity control next week for sure.


----------



## Sosoothing

LushLox said:


> Some pics of my latest touch up, never mind that oversize clip I never went out with that in my head lol
> 
> View attachment 438441 View attachment 438443



Great, now I'm going to be searching Amazon looking for hair clips Lol. Your hair is beautiful. And I really like that clip!


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> Ooh, more pics of that lovely doll hair! And that clip is so pretty!





Wenbev said:


> I was going to say the same thing!  @LushLox  aka doll baby hair





Sosoothing said:


> Great, now I'm going to be searching Amazon looking for hair clips Lol. Your hair is beautiful. And I really like that clip!



Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## 5_Years_To_WL

Do any of you relaxed ladies co-wash often (more than twice a week)?  If so how has it worked out for you?  After I relax again I think I want to continue with frequent co-washing since I am hardcore PS-ing with ponytails, buns and wigs. Right now I co-wash or WO or oil/water rinse my hair almost daily and it has helped my with moisture retention and softness.


----------



## MzSwift

5_Years_To_WL said:


> Do any of you relaxed ladies co-wash often (more than twice a week)?  If so how has it worked out for you?  After I relax again I think I want to continue with frequent co-washing since I am hardcore PS-ing with ponytails, buns and wigs. Right now I co-wash or WO or oil/water rinse my hair almost daily and it has helped my with moisture retention and softness.



I’m texlaxed so I treat my hair pretty much like I did when I was natural. I water rinse or cowash daily or every other day whenever my hair is not straightened or in a PS. IA, my hair still benefits from the water as well.


----------



## 5_Years_To_WL

MzSwift said:


> I’m texlaxed so I treat my hair pretty much like I did when I was natural. I water rinse or cowash daily or every other day whenever my hair is not straightened or in a PS. IA, my hair still benefits from the water as well.



Your hair is gorgeous so it's obviously one of the things that works for you! I think I will keep it up because my high porosity hair cannot get enough moisture.  I am still deciding whether I want to texlax (my previously processed  hair is texlaxed) 0r fully relax.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

5_Years_To_WL said:


> Do any of you relaxed ladies co-wash often (more than twice a week)?  If so how has it worked out for you?  After I relax again I think I want to continue with frequent co-washing since I am hardcore PS-ing with ponytails, buns and wigs. Right now I co-wash or WO or oil/water rinse my hair almost daily and it has helped my with moisture retention and softness.



Yea. Typically every other day during the summer, and every couple of days during the winter. My scalp is weird and sensitive, and I just got over a recent scalp flair up. One of my worst ones I had in a long time. So I spray diluted shampoo on dry roots only before getting into the shower, coat the rest of my hair to give a barrier, and apply the conditioner from my ears down. I use my leave ins to moisturize my new growth. Avoiding my scalp area. So I kind of shampoo frequently, and co-wash frequently as well.

I’ve got extremely porous hair too, so something needs to be moisturizing my hair pretty much daily. I just co-washing since it gives me a lot more hydration than just moisturizing and sealing. I also manipulate my hair far less when I just wash it as a unit, and leave it alone to air dry and put it up.


----------



## 5_Years_To_WL

PlanetCybertron said:


> Yea. Typically every other day during the summer, and every couple of days during the winter. My scalp is weird and sensitive, and I just got over a recent scalp flair up. One of my worst ones I had in a long time. So I spray diluted shampoo on dry roots only before getting into the shower, coat the rest of my hair to give a barrier, and apply the conditioner from my ears down. I use my leave ins to moisturize my new growth. Avoiding my scalp area. So I kind of shampoo frequently, and co-wash frequently as well.
> 
> I’ve got extremely porous hair too, so something needs to be moisturizing my hair pretty much daily. I just co-washing since it gives me a lot more hydration than just moisturizing and sealing. I also manipulate my hair far less when I just wash it as a unit, and leave it alone to air dry and put it up.


Another gorgeous lady and head of hair! Thanks for responding.  I also have weird scalp issues. If water doesn’t hit my scalp at least every other day it gets itchy and sometimes sore. I had to use Sulfur 8 medicated last week because it was so bad after only missing one day. It worked but but now I’ve had to re-add all the moisture it stripped from my hair since it has three different types of sulfates in it. My highly porous hair also doesn’t respond to regular mouisturizing procedures so I have no choice if I want to aid retention. I’ve learned that the hard way over the years.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Some pics of my latest touch up, never mind that oversize clip I never went out with that in my head lol
> 
> View attachment 438441 View attachment 438443


So I come back and you got all of this hair huh? Lol just lovely!


----------



## Evolving78

Hey ladies! I’m back and relaxed. My hair is short/pixie. My hair is more faded in the back and sides vs tapered.  My hair is not bone straight, so I’m sitting under the dryer now with it molded down. Hopefully I can get from under this dryer soon and style it.  I used Nairobi foam. Other foams aren’t heavy enough, even though I have fine hair, it’s just very dense.


----------



## LushLox

Evolving78 said:


> Hey ladies! I’m back and relaxed. My hair is short/pixie. My hair is more faded in the back and sides vs tapered.  My hair is not bone straight, so I’m sitting under the dryer now with it molded down. Hopefully I can get from under this dryer soon and style it.  I used Nairobi foam. Other foams aren’t heavy enough, even though I have fine hair, it’s just very dense.




Oooh how lovely to come on and see you, welcome back. 

And welcome back again to the dark side.  You know you’ll be APL before you know it lol.


----------



## Wenbev

5_Years_To_WL said:


> Do any of you relaxed ladies co-wash often (more than twice a week)?  If so how has it worked out for you?  After I relax again I think I want to continue with frequent co-washing since I am hardcore PS-ing with ponytails, buns and wigs. Right now I co-wash or WO or oil/water rinse my hair almost daily and it has helped my with moisture retention and softness.


Yes, I do in the summer only 2-3x a week. Sometimes an oil rinse mixed with cowashing. It worked great and is a nice rest from heat styling. Especially because I stretch a bit longer in the summer, it definitely helped with keeping the new growth moisturized. 
And I vote to texlax 


Evolving78 said:


> Hey ladies! I’m back and relaxed. My hair is short/pixie. My hair is more faded in the back and sides vs tapered.  My hair is not bone straight, so I’m sitting under the dryer now with it molded down. Hopefully I can get from under this dryer soon and style it.  I used Nairobi foam. Other foams aren’t heavy enough, even though I have fine hair, it’s just very dense.


Hey girl! Nice to see you back


----------



## 5_Years_To_WL

Wenbev said:


> Yes, I do in the summer only 2-3x a week. Sometimes an oil rinse mixed with cowashing. It worked great and is a nice rest from heat styling. Especially because I stretch a bit longer in the summer, it definitely helped with keeping the new growth moisturized.
> And I vote to texlax



Thanks Wenbev! I think I will go with texlaxing, but I may need to wrap my mind around doing it myself at home to get consistent results.  I never tried oil rinse with co-wash but think I will next time.


----------



## gemruby41

danysedai said:


> Just saying hello, I've neglected checking on this thread for so long.  tbh I check the relaxed hair groups in FB more.
> Sitting under the dryer with rollers. I have gone back to DC with heat and also gone back to rollersetting. My hair is recovering nicely. My main issue is that I forget to cover my hair at night. I'll buy several silk scarves and satin bonnets and leave them throughout the house and on my night table so I remember.
> Decided to give Silicon Mix a try and I love it this time and the smell doesn't bother me. I've been using SM original, SM pearl protein and now SM bamboo. I've added Olaplex to my products (No. 3, 4 and 5) I didn't like the conditioner on its own but following it with a moisturizing conditioner makes it work.
> I'm also using tension rollers mixed with magnetic ones as I don't have enough of the tension rollers.


Last night I washed and used No 3, No 4, & No 5.  No 3 and No 4 shampoo were great. As soon as I put the conditioner on my hair, it felt so tangled. I deep conditioned after with a protein free deep conditioner, and my hair still felt dry. When I was roller setting my hair, I had a lot of shedding. This is the third time using the conditioner, and my hair has felt this way every time. It feels like my hair is overloaded with protein.


----------



## klsjackson

gemruby41 said:


> Last night I washed and used No 3, No 4, & No 5.  No 3 and No 4 shampoo were great. As soon as I put the conditioner on my hair, it felt so tangled. I deep conditioned after with a protein free deep conditioner, and my hair still felt dry. When I was roller setting my hair, I had a lot of shedding. This is the third time using the conditioner, and my hair has felt this way every time. It feels like my hair is overloaded with protein.


I plan to do my hair today. I will try No. 3 again, but will use as a midstep, instead of a pre treatment. Last time I used it, my behaved as if I had protein overload. Hopefully, I will not have that same experience. I have not used No. 4 or No. 5 and I don’t have any plans to try it any time soon. I’m wondering if there is another product that is as effective as No. 3 but not as expensive....


----------



## danysedai

gemruby41 said:


> Last night I washed and used No 3, No 4, & No 5.  No 3 and No 4 shampoo were great. As soon as I put the conditioner on my hair, it felt so tangled. I deep conditioned after with a protein free deep conditioner, and my hair still felt dry. When I was roller setting my hair, I had a lot of shedding. This is the third time using the conditioner, and my hair has felt this way every time. It feels like my hair is overloaded with protein.


My hair felt like dried out straw with the Olaplex conditioner. The first time I used a protein conditioner after and it was bad bad bad. The second time I used a more moisturizing conditioner and it was better. I will definitely not use it on its own, it really does not agree with my hair.


----------



## gemruby41

danysedai said:


> My hair felt like dried out straw with the Olaplex conditioner. The first time I used a protein conditioner after and it was bad bad bad. The second time I used a more moisturizing conditioner and it was better. I will definitely not use it on its own, it really does not agree with my hair.


It doesn’t agree with mine either. I’m not using it anymore. I steamed my hair for 30 minutes, and my hair still felt like straw.


----------



## gemruby41

klsjackson said:


> I plan to do my hair today. I will try No. 3 again, but will use as a midstep, instead of a pre treatment. Last time I used it, my behaved as if I had protein overload. Hopefully, I will not have that same experience. I have not used No. 4 or No. 5 and I don’t have any plans to try it any time soon. I’m wondering if there is another product that is as effective as No. 3 but not as expensive....


I know they say Olaplex is not a protein treatment, but it behaves on my hair like one. I would not use this weekly like advertised.


----------



## Wenbev

5_Years_To_WL said:


> Thanks Wenbev! I think I will go with texlaxing, but I may need to wrap my mind around doing it myself at home to get consistent results.  I never tried oil rinse with co-wash but think I will next time.


Let me know what you think! I like to wet my hair whilst in the shower, use an oil mix in a dye applicator bottle, then slather on a conditioner. And then after my shower necessities, finger detangle and rinse in sections.
Edited -spelling


----------



## klsjackson

So I used Olaplex No. 3 again yesterday. I used for the first time two weeks ago and it performed like a strong protein on my hair. I did my pre poo with oils and shampooed, then towel dried and allowed No. 3 to sit on my hair under a plastic cap for 20 minutes, next I rinsed and finished my regimen. I noticed immediately after shampooing it out that it was behaving like strong protein on my hair again. I did a deep condition with my normal ORS replenishing and my hair was difficult to detangle, but not as bad as the first time I used this product. 

But the major difference was my final results. I blow dried and flat ironed my hair and when I finished blow drying, I noticed that my hair felt very soft. It has never felt like this and after I flat ironed I could really tell a difference. This morning when I unwrapped my hair, it felt extremely soft and moisturized and it has body and movement that I have not seen in awhile!!! I really like the results. My only dilemma is my hair tangles horribly with No. 3!! So what do I do???? I wish I could get these results without the tangles.


----------



## Wenbev

@klsjackson That is so weird!!! Where is the tangling? Maybe don’t put through the length of your hair?  I hate tangles!
Actually I reread your post, olaplex should be applied to wet hair maybe that causing the weird tangling issue? When you applied it the first time, was your hair dry?
Lol I really want it to work for you!!


----------



## klsjackson

Wenbev said:


> @klsjackson That is so weird!!! Where is the tangling? Maybe don’t put through the length of your hair?  I hate tangles!
> Actually I reread your post, olaplex should be applied to wet hair maybe that causing the weird tangling issue? When you applied it the first time, was your hair dry?
> Lol I really want it to work for you!!


I had a few SSK on the ends of my hair, only one caused any problems, lol. But it is at the roots were the tangles are horrible. So maybe just on the length and ends of my hair. But I love the way it made my new growth feel!!! I am 8.5 weeks post and No. 3 had those curls popping, but when I went to comb my roots it was a nightmare. I know it was No. 3 that caused this, but my hair feels amazing. I literally keep touching it, LOL. 

And yes my hair was wet both times. The first time I sprayed my hair until it was very damp and then applied. This time I shampooed and towel dried, for real, and then applied. So I am thinking that it needs to be "wet" for the best results.


----------



## Evolving78

@Wenbev 
Hey! Thank you and it’s nice to be back! 
I’m still rocking short hair. Since I’m still in school, I won’t focus too much on fully growing it out. I still like that it doesn’t take long to do my hair. 
I will grow out my bangs a little more. 
Today I’m washing and deep conditioning my hair with mizani or design essentials. I use CON leave-in spray and Nairobi wrap foam to mold my hair, then use Kemi oil and curl with my kiss 1/2 inch flat iron.  The dryer and curling takes up the most time, but i’ll take that over a detangling session. I’m so glad I got my standing dryer, so I can sit anywhere in the house.


----------



## Wenbev

klsjackson said:


> I had a few SSK on the ends of my hair, only one caused any problems, lol. But it is at the roots were the tangles are horrible. So maybe just on the length and ends of my hair. But I love the way it made my new growth feel!!! I am 8.5 weeks post and No. 3 had those curls popping, but when I went to comb my roots it was a nightmare. I know it was No. 3 that caused this, but my hair feels amazing. I literally keep touching it, LOL.
> 
> And yes my hair was wet both times. The first time I sprayed my hair until it was very damp and then applied. This time I shampooed and towel dried, for real, and then applied. So I am thinking that it needs to be "wet" for the best results.


Lol girl! I think you’re right! Hair needs to be wet and maybe just on the length and not the new growth. Which I guess makes sense if no 3 is trying to “fix” the broken bonds and your new growth is healthy “unbroken bonds” hair. And lol at you keep touching your hair


----------



## Wenbev

Evolving78 said:


> @Wenbev
> Hey! Thank you and it’s nice to be back!
> I’m still rocking short hair. Since I’m still in school, I won’t focus too much on fully growing it out. I still like that it doesn’t take long to do my hair.
> I will grow out my bangs a little more.
> Today I’m washing and deep conditioning my hair with mizani or design essentials. I use CON leave-in spray and Nairobi wrap foam to mold my hair, then use Kemi oil and curl with my kiss 1/2 inch flat iron.  The dryer and curling takes up the most time, but i’ll take that over a detangling session. I’m so glad I got my standing dryer, so I can sit anywhere in the house.


Watch out, your hair is going to be SL by the summer with your fast growing self.  
I’ve wanted a standing dryer but I don’t know where to store it when not in use. I’m still using an old collapsible table top dryer that I keep in the closet.


----------



## lalla

17 weeks post today. Just did an aphogee 2 step + joico moisturizing treatment. 
I am relaxing my hair next week.


----------



## Evolving78

Wenbev said:


> Watch out, your hair is going to be SL by the summer with your fast growing self.
> I’ve wanted a standing dryer but I don’t know where to store it when not in use. I’m still using an old collapsible table top dryer that I keep in the closet.


Lol I know I change my mind a lot with the hair! Lol 
Girl I don’t have a storage place for it either, and I have my other dryer in the closet as well. I just put it in a corner and call it a day.


----------



## klsjackson

Update: 10 weeks post as of today. The short pieces from the relaxer damage are beginning to grow out and are sticking out in the top. I am a little self conscious about the hair sticking out at the crown, but I know it represents growth. I also know that in another month to six weeks this will change. I am still on my same regimen and will make a decision at the end of 24 weeks as to whether or not I will transition or relax again. I did not use No. 3 this week, but my hair still feels really soft.  

Happy Hair growing Ladies


----------



## Royalq

Had a nice wash day yesterday. I'm heading in to week 13 post. Normally I would relax at 12 weeks but this is the last 2 weeks of class so I got finals left and right. But my hair is surprisingly behaving. I'm DCing every week and making sure to get DC on my new growth and making sure to moisturize my new growth. I think that's what's making a difference. 

Why yall ain't tell me about aphogee deep moisture shampoo?? Normally I would get the shampoo for damaged hair but I really haven't seen a big difference. So yesterday I decided to get the deep moisture and chile! When washing it out my hair felt soooo soft. I kept rinsing thinking there was still DC left in my hair( I dry DC and shampoo it out) but it was just the shampoo making my hair moist. I was able to detangled  out the shower with nothing in my hair and moisturize and seal. My hair feels super soft. Def a keeper.


----------



## 5_Years_To_WL

For those using Olapex No. 3 and not loving it, could it be that it is not optimal because you are not using 1 and 2 first?  (Just assuming you're not but I could be wrong).  Is it that only cosmetologists can access  1 and 2, and 3 - 5 is available at Sephora? Anyway, I think I'm going to try it out on my hair after my next relaxer to see since I am not protein sensitive need all the building, strengthening and filling in I can get.


----------



## Wenbev

Royalq said:


> Had a nice wash day yesterday. I'm heading in to week 13 post. Normally I would relax at 12 weeks but this is the last 2 weeks of class so I got finals left and right. But my hair is surprisingly behaving. I'm DCing every week and making sure to get DC on my new growth and making sure to moisturize my new growth. I think that's what's making a difference.
> 
> Why yall ain't tell me about aphogee deep moisture shampoo?? Normally I would get the shampoo for damaged hair but I really haven't seen a big difference. So yesterday I decided to get the deep moisture and chile! When washing it out my hair felt soooo soft. I kept rinsing thinking there was still DC left in my hair( I dry DC and shampoo it out) but it was just the shampoo making my hair moist. I was able to detangled  out the shower with nothing in my hair and moisturize and seal. My hair feels super soft. Def a keeper.


I’m trying hard not to buy any more products but I never tried the shampoo...


----------



## Royalq

Wenbev said:


> I’m trying hard not to buy any more products but I never tried the shampoo...


The shampoo for damaged hair was nice. It made my hair feel soft while lathering but dyer rinsing out my hair was dry. But the deep moisture felt like whatever lathering up ( though it leathers up like crazy. Poofs of suds were falling  on the shower floor with very little shampoo) but after rinsing out my hair felt like I still had slippery conditioner in it. I was surprised


----------



## Wenbev

5_Years_To_WL said:


> For those using Olapex No. 3 and not loving it, could it be that it is not optimal because you are not using 1 and 2 first?  (Just assuming you're not but I could be wrong).  Is it that only cosmetologists can access  1 and 2, and 3 - 5 is available at Sephora? Anyway, I think I'm going to try it out on my hair after my next relaxer to see since I am not protein sensitive need all the building, strengthening and filling in I can get.



I believe no 1 2 and 3 have the same active ingredient, but at different strengths.   And I hear you on the the building up your hair, i’m trying to do the same.
I’ve used 1 and 2 with my stylist when she colors. I believe it protected my hair with the beached highlights on top of color on top of a relaxer.  I was able to buy 1 and 2 and tried it mixed in my relaxer and will never do that again; had to do a corrective relaxer because it was severely under processed. 
I also don’t think I would buy 1 and 2 again. Will just deal with 3 since my stylist uses when I get color.  The shampoo I didn’t try but liked the conditioner, no 6,but not the price so I won’t buy that again.


Royalq said:


> The shampoo for damaged hair was nice. It made my hair feel soft while lathering but dyer rinsing out my hair was dry. But the deep moisture felt like whatever lathering up ( though it leathers up like crazy. Poofs of suds were falling  on the shower floor with very little shampoo) but after rinsing out my hair felt like I still had slippery conditioner in it. I was surprised


I like that slippy feeling, weird that there’s that much lather tho lol.


----------



## LushLox

I’ve never used any of the Olaplex range, sounds too scary lol.

I tried a new leave in, I normally use SachaJuan but I hate being so dependant on a product in case they discontinue or change the formula. Ouai Leave in is bomb.com, it’s expensive though as the bottle is so small. But it is heavy hitting moisture, I don’t need a lot on my hair. I’m glad I’ve got an alternative now.

I might have to look at some of their other products.


----------



## Evolving78

I washed my hair the other day and didn’t rinse out the conditioner. I haven’t done something like that since last year?  I’m going to put myself back on a schedule. Sunday and Wed will be wash day for me, unless something special comes up.  I look like a poodle right now. Lol Nairobi is the only wrap lotion to smooth these coils out! 
I saw a flat iron I want so badly. I’m gonna get it some time next year. It’s expensive, but can’t find anything reasonable on the market. It 3/10 of an inch. 
I think I may stick with an undercut. I don’t like when my tapered nape grows out and it won’t stay flat. My hair grows too fast back there.


----------



## LushLox

How is your crown doing @Evolving78 is all okay now?


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> How is your crown doing @Evolving78 is all okay now?


My scalp fully recovered. I found out I was allergic to tree nuts.  I started breaking out all over my body, and when I would eat something my throat started to feel like it was closing up on me. I got rid of all of those products, changed my diet around and everything has been good! That’s what cured me from being a product junkie! All of this stuff that’s on the market is harmful to me.  I have to be extremely careful now with natural products.


----------



## LushLox

Evolving78 said:


> My scalp fully recovered. I found out I was allergic to tree nuts.  I started breaking out all over my body, and when I would eat something my throat started to feel like it was closing up on me. I got rid of all of those products, changed my diet around and everything has been good! That’s what cured me from being a product junkie! All of this stuff that’s on the market is harmful to me.  I have to be extremely careful now with natural products.



Goodness, I’m glad you discovered what the problem was, you could have continued to consume those things and the issue continued to rage on or even worse, get more serious.

I agree about the PJism, it’s no longer a burning need for me to try new things. I’m simply happy to just use what I know works. I’m usually underwhelmed whenever I try new things anyway, it’s best I save my money lol.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Goodness, I’m glad you discovered what the problem was, you could have continued to consume those things and the issue continued to rage on or even worse, get more serious.
> 
> I agree about the PJism, it’s no longer a burning need for me to try new things. I’m simply happy to just use what I know works. I’m usually underwhelmed whenever I try new things anyway, it’s best I save my money lol.


It was interesting to see the amount of products I collected. So much money down the drain.  I think all of the choices out there and the shiny packaging gets the best of us.  I went in the beauty supply store the other day, and I was actually confused and annoyed. I was just trying to find some mousse for my DD..  I guess Honey is popular now?


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Got my last relaxer for this year done Yesterday night. 

I’m more or less irritated with myself because i can’t pinpoint what the main thing was that I did to my hair for it to act the way it did last night. Although I have a few suspicions.

1. I have a habit of using way too much relaxer. Ergo, having to use way too much neutralizer, meaning my hair takes well over a week or so to return back to normal.

2. I tried to compensate for how dry my hair felt by deep conditioning with JBCO. I’ve done it once before but I mixed it with a moisturizing DC, and I only used a few drops. I went overboard this time. It was like 80% JBCO, 20% deep conditioner packet.  Since I don’t really have anything at the moment, and none of my backup staple products, I used what I had. After neutralizing, I always realize I need to wash again with neutralizer the next couple of days, if I want any of products to work the way they usually would. 

3. I realized I pretty much sealed in the calcium deposits from trying to deep condition with JBCO. And the neutralizing shampoo was struggling to break the product down from my hair. 

4. I don’t think I’ve ever felt my hair like that before. Felt like a wet rubber band, with no elasticity. I had to wash my hair twice in one day, which was today. Washed this morning and the water was pinker than a highlighter. Washed once again after drying and after I came from work, and the water is running clear now. I’m sitting with some Aveda Conditioner on my hair since that’s the only conditioning agent I have. And then try to seal that in with a warm coconut oil mask, and then rinse. 

5. My hair seems to process differently using calcium vs. Sodium based relaxers. Calcium relaxers mostly just texturize my hair. Sodium relaxers actually straighten that bad boy out almost completely. And I’m realizing I hop around from relaxer to relaxer almost every relaxer day. 

....... No idea what else to do


----------



## divachyk

How does your hair feel now @PlanetCybertron


----------



## PlanetCybertron

divachyk said:


> How does your hair feel now @PlanetCybertron



It feels pretty good now. But I had quite a bit of breakage. Well, it was a lot for me. I don’t think I lost any notcible length, but it’s doing better. It’s taking to products again so I’m just gonna leave it alone.


----------



## Royalq

Relaxed yesterday at 15 weeks with ORS lye. I quite liked it. I got it at the BSS in regular since no one sells mild anymore. I did a strand test and it relaxed too fast at 15 minutes so I cut it with EVOO. I'm over the whole relaxing process and I usually do half and half which is time consuming. So I decided to do my whole head at once with just gloves on. I started with my left since that side was under processed last time. Did everything in 25 minutes with slight burning only in areas that I scratched. Everything when well. 
My left side still managed to be under processed though I started there first and smoothed there first. Idk what's up with that. Overall my hair seems okay. My ends are bad but I don't want to trim. Trimming does nothing for me.


----------



## VimiJn

@sunnieb do you still do the mid protein step when you relax?
Does anyone else do it? Please feel free to chime in.


----------



## sunnieb

VimiJn said:


> @sunnieb do you still do the mid protein step when you relax?
> Does anyone else do it? Please feel free to chime in.



Yep, I still do this.  Only difference is that I use Nexxus Emergencee now since they reformulated Motions CPR.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

Hi,
Any ladies still use ORS lye relaxer? Do you guys think it’s suitable for fine type 4 hair. I don’t necessarily want to texlax but I do want a good about of texture left. Is the hair left moisturized. Any thoughts on the mizani bb relaxer?


----------



## Rozlewis

VimiJn said:


> @sunnieb do you still do the mid protein step when you relax?
> Does anyone else do it? Please feel free to chime in.



I use a mid-protein step, because it comes with my Affirm relaxer system. I use Affirm 5 in 1.


----------



## VimiJn

Rozlewis said:


> I use a mid-protein step, because it comes with my Affirm relaxer system. I use Affirm 5 in 1.


I've only done it once when I was relaxed the first time. I don't recall the results.


----------



## Wenbev

VimiJn said:


> @sunnieb do you still do the mid protein step when you relax?
> Does anyone else do it? Please feel free to chime in.


I do it as well with the two min reconstructor aphogee but after my ACV rinse that @MzSwift put me on to.


----------



## Wenbev

I’m eight weeks post and will relax next week. I can’t push anymore than that without breakage.


----------



## VimiJn

Wenbev said:


> I do it as well with the two min reconstructor aphogee but after my ACV rinse that @MzSwift put me on to.


Acv rinse? Please elaborate


----------



## klsjackson

I am currently 12 weeks post today. I have gone as long as 16 weeks so this is not a big deal. But, I plan to do 24 weeks. I had major breakage with my last relaxer. I realized a few things, 1) I left the relaxer on too long 2) the relaxer was too strong. I thought I had ORS Mild, but it was Regular. Big mistake!!! 3) I was dealing with shedding due to anemia. 

I am using this time to decide whether or not to go natural. Right now, I am still undecided.


----------



## MzSwift

I plan to do this CHI thermal treatment sometime in the next week.  I should be able to post accurate EOTY pix if my roots are stretched enough.  I'll post more when I relax next month.

Of course, all of that will depend on whether or not I can crop out my rolls. I count MBL by rolls but can I really reach WL if I don't have a waist?   Lol


----------



## Wenbev

VimiJn said:


> Acv rinse? Please elaborate


Acv rinse is the dang TRUTH! Especially since I do nolye relaxers. After you rinse out the relaxer do an acv rinse before the neutralizer. This is something mzswift can talk to bc I got it from her, but it makes my hair feel absolutely awesome, heavy, conditioned and thicker. 


Wenbev said:


> I’m eight weeks post and will relax next week. I can’t push anymore than that without breakage.


So just kidding, relaxed today. Woke up this morning and could barely comb out my wrap. I feel much better.


----------



## MzSwift

Alright I’ve just finished my hair and I’m too pooped to type too much. I’m 13 weeks post, fresh out of mini braids and I used the CHI Thermal system to blowout and flat iron.

Mini braid removal
View media item 130003
Blowout
View media item 130005
Flat iron
View media item 130001
Progress pix
January 2018
View media item 129691
December 2018
View media item 129999


----------



## Sosoothing

@MzSwift 
Looking good! 

So waist length in about 3 to 4 months? If that?


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> @MzSwift
> Looking good!
> 
> So waist length in about 3 to 4 months? If that?



Thanks, sis! I’m planning to relax and trim next month so WL is my EOTY goal next year.


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift your hair is beautiful and yes, I think you'll be WL in no time!


----------



## sunnieb

My hair is doing soooo much better!  It's been a year since my huge setback and I can confidently say that I'm on the road to a big comeback.

Here are the oils I use:

EV Coconut Oil (daily)
Vitamin E
Jojoba Oil
EV Olive Oil (just started again)
Castor Oil

Moisturizers:

Shea Butter (mixed with oils above)
Carrot Oil (just started again)
Neutrogena Triple Moisture (just started again)

Shampoo:

Nexxus Therappe
Nexxus Emergencee
Suave Daily Clarifying

Conditioners:

Nexxus Humectress
Nexxus Emergencee

Cowashing Conditioners:

WEN (using up what I have - don't plan to buy this anymore)
All Garnier Fructis
All Garnier Whole Blends
All Herbal Essence Bio Renew

I think that covers all my products.  I wanted to post this here as a reminder for myself.  I took my hair for granted beginning around 2016.  I stopped using all the products that helped get my hair to BSL.  I tried to go the simple route and only use a few products.

Well, my hair is HIGH maintenance.  I accept that fact.  It is what it is.  Here's my routine:

Weekly:

Pre-poo with oils or honey or both
Shampoo with Clarifying shampoo
Wash with Nexxus Therappe
Deep condition with Nexxus and add honey

Daily:

Cowash (I rarely go a day without cowashing)
Moisturize and seal (morning: Carrot Oil, NTM, EVCO; night: Shea Butter and EVCO)

Always airdry - no direct heat

Relax every 8 weeks with Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp - I might go up to 10 weeks eventually, but not doing long relaxer stretches for the time being.

I think that's it.  This past year, I pretty much went back and read all my posts and hair notes from 2008 up to the present.  One thing that's crystal clear is that I have to keep my hair moisturized and detangled daily.  That's where the frequent cowashing comes in. My newgrowth is so dense and begins to mat immediately as it grows in.  I can't leave it alone.  I also have a ton of hair on my head.  That's a good thing, but it means I shed a lot of hair daily.  Before my hair journey, I thought my hair was coming out.  Nope.  It's just my hair doing what it needs to do naturally.  So when I began going a week or more without really touching my hair, that was a recipe for disaster.  I wasn't giving my body the nutrition it needed and I wasn't taking care of my hair like it needed.

No more.  My hair has completely shed all of the damage.  I'm dealing with a whole new head of hair now and I'm learning to love it.  All I have to do now is be patient and watch my healthy length come back.

Happy New Year and Happy Hair Growing Ladies!


----------



## MzSwift

Y’all...
That CHI Thermal is NOT the business! I just unwrapped my hair and it is all sweated out!! My roots are poofy! And my inlaws are gonna be here in 2 hrs. SMH

I remember reading that too much moisture in the pre-straightening process can cause easy reversion. So I have always used more protein in the process and my hair gets straighter and my hair doesn’t revert as quickly.  This system advertises that it infuses moisture into the hair thermally so I think that was the problem.


----------



## TLC1020

I just relaxed my hair at 19 weeks post.. I'm currently sitting under the hair dryer as I molded my hair down before flat iron later.. My hair did get pretty straight which I'm happy about because sometimes under process my hair and after the first shampoo it look like I barely relrelaxed it..


----------



## klsjackson

I will be 13 weeks post on Saturday, and I want to relax my hair. I am trying to do a 6 month stretch but this new growth is working my nerves. My hair normally does well when I flat iron, but it has reverted quickly the last two times. These poofy roots are working my nerves.


----------



## Sanity

MzSwift said:


> Alright I’ve just finished my hair and I’m too pooped to type too much. I’m 13 weeks post, fresh out of mini braids and I used the CHI Thermal system to blowout and flat iron.
> 
> Mini braid removal
> View media item 130003
> Blowout
> View media item 130005
> Flat iron
> View media item 130001
> Progress pix
> January 2018
> View media item 129691
> December 2018
> View media item 129999




#Hairgoals!


----------



## MzSwift

klsjackson said:


> I will be 13 weeks post on Saturday, and I want to relax my hair. I am trying to do a 6 month stretch but this new growth is working my nerves. My hair normally does well when I flat iron, but it has reverted quickly the last two times. These poofy roots are working my nerves.



Are there any PSs you use that would allow you to put your hair away in order to help you stretch?


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> Alright I’ve just finished my hair and I’m too pooped to type too much. I’m 13 weeks post, fresh out of mini braids and I used the CHI Thermal system to blowout and flat iron.
> 
> Mini braid removal
> View media item 130003
> Blowout
> View media item 130005
> Flat iron
> View media item 130001
> Progress pix
> January 2018
> View media item 129691
> December 2018
> View media item 129999


Woo girl! Look at all that pretty hair!! So thick!! Love!


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> Woo girl! Look at all that pretty hair!! So thick!! Love!



Thanks, sis! 



Sanity said:


> #Hairgoals!



Uh, ma'am, I saw your EOTY pix in the other thread but I couldn't comment. Lol.  We pretty much have the same hair!!  And you have made great progress this year!


----------



## Sanity

MzSwift said:


> Thanks, sis!
> 
> Thank you MzSwift! Except some of your thickness, I noticed that we do have similar! Is your hair medium density, 4a/b fine/thick strand mixture and the color is a #2 natural brown?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, ma'am, I saw your EOTY pix in the other thread but I couldn't comment. Lol.  We pretty much have the same hair!!  And you have made great progress this year!


----------



## MzSwift

@Sanity 
Lol, wow, very close!
4 a/b, fine strands, medium density, natural #2; with more sun exposure it gets to #4.
Hey hair cuz!!


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> Alright I’ve just finished my hair and I’m too pooped to type too much. I’m 13 weeks post, fresh out of mini braids and I used the CHI Thermal system to blowout and flat iron.
> 
> Mini braid removal
> View media item 130003
> Blowout
> View media item 130005
> Flat iron
> View media item 130001
> Progress pix
> January 2018
> View media item 129691
> December 2018
> View media item 129999



Beautiful and thick from root to tip. Simply gorgeous


----------



## Sanity

MzSwift said:


> @Sanity
> Lol, wow, very close!
> 4 a/b, fine strands, medium density, natural #2; with more sun exposure it gets to #4.
> Hey hair cuz!!



Heyyy!!  Woot! Now we have to compare ancestry percentages  To make it Official (Inbox me)


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> Beautiful and thick from root to tip. Simply gorgeous



Thanks, sis. I’m trying to get some babydoll hair like yours!!



Sanity said:


> Heyyy!!  Woot! Now we have to compare ancestry percentages  To make it Official (Inbox me)



Lol, so funny! Will do.
DH got me Ancestry DNA for Xmas this year and I sent that off. We did 23andMe last year and I was disappointed that it didn’t go into more detail. But I looked last night and they updated the ethnicity info, they broke it down.


----------



## Sanity

MzSwift said:


> Thanks, sis. I’m trying to get some babydoll hair like yours!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, so funny! Will do.
> DH got me Ancestry DNA for Xmas this year and I sent that off. We did 23andMe last year and I was disappointed that it didn’t go into more detail. But I looked last night and they updated the ethnicity info, they broke it down.





MzSwift said:


> Thanks, sis. I’m trying to get some babydoll hair like yours!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, so funny! Will do.
> DH got me Ancestry DNA for Xmas this year and I sent that off. We did 23andMe last year and I was disappointed that it didn’t go into more detail. But I looked last night and they updated the ethnicity info, they broke it down.



Don't you just love details? lol 
 Inbox me anytime Hun!


----------



## VimiJn

Happy new year ladies!
Quick question do any of you grease or oil your scalp?


----------



## MzSwift

Alright, all braided up, oiled up and ready for a wig.  Now I have to figure out which wig to plop on.  I'm probably gonna do wigs moreso than crochet styles because I prefer to have access to my scalp and hair.


----------



## MzSwift

VimiJn said:


> Happy new year ladies!
> Quick question do any of you grease or oil your scalp?



I liked this post but totally forgot to reply.  Sorry 

I don’t oil my scalp if my hair is straightened and loose. But I do usually use some sort of oil mix on my scalp when I’m PSing in cornrows and wigs or mini braids with no extensions. I usually oil daily or every other day before I tie my hair up for the night. But it’s honestly a growth habit from all of these years of this HHJ. I’m not sure if it actually helps with my growth but I like massaging my scalp for stimulation.

I say “usually” bc I’ve been slipping on the scalp oil and massage. Lol


----------



## Sanity

VimiJn said:


> Happy new year ladies!
> Quick question do any of you grease or oil your scalp?


 no grease, I do use natural oils when I do my scalp massages, Thats it.


----------



## Wenbev

VimiJn said:


> Happy new year ladies!
> Quick question do any of you grease or oil your scalp?


Happy New Year! I’ll oil my scalp if I’m in crochets or I’m prepooing, other than that nope. Too much buildup to scrub off my scalp on washday.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

VimiJn said:


> Happy new year ladies!
> Quick question do any of you grease or oil your scalp?



I use Shea Butter


----------



## 11228

VimiJn said:


> Happy new year ladies!
> Quick question do any of you grease or oil your scalp?



I do when an oil is within reach of the couch during my TV time.

That is, I do when it is convenient


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> Y’all...
> That CHI Thermal is NOT the business! I just unwrapped my hair and it is all sweated out!! My roots are poofy! And my inlaws are gonna be here in 2 hrs. SMH
> *
> I remember reading that too much moisture in the pre-straightening process can cause easy reversion. *So I have always used more protein in the process and my hair gets straighter and my hair doesn’t revert as quickly.  This system advertises that it infuses moisture into the hair thermally so I think that was the problem.



Yeah I've learned that the hard way with this. I am very light on product now when I intend to straighten  or rollerset my hair otherwise it just ends up a horrible mess. 

I've been roller setting recently and just pressing out the roots with some decent results.


----------



## MzSwift

Bump. It took me too long to find this thread! 

Spent all day Sunday redoing my cornrows, making them smaller. The bigger ones had my new growth matting. Washed and conditioned with my ayurveda mixes yesterday. Rocking them in a low bun with a yoga headband. This is my simple, low maintenance PS. I just apply my scalp MT bhringraj oil mix at night and tie on my satin scarf. Take the scarf off in the morning, fix my headband and I’m done. I only take my bun down when I wet my hair in the shower.


----------



## Prisangela

other than co washing, what are some of the steps you all take to keep your NG tamed until your next relaxer while stretching, the detangling between wash days is killing me


----------



## MzSwift

Prisangela said:


> other than co washing, what are some of the steps you all take to keep your NG tamed until your next relaxer while stretching, the detangling between wash days is killing me



I don’t wear my hair loose when I have too much new growth. I keep it in cornrows or mini braids and wash, DC and M&S in those same braids. I only deal with it one braid or one cornrow loose at a time. I primarily finger detangle and then rebraid that braid before moving on to the next. Also, when I change styles, I convert one cornrow into a row of mini braids at a time and vice versa. Doing that, I can stretch 6 months or more. 

In the few instances that I have loose hair, I wash and DC my hair in 4 or 5 plaits that are loose at the roots. I also detangle in those same sections. HTH!


----------



## Prisangela

MzSwift said:


> I don’t wear my hair loose when I have too much new growth. I keep it in cornrows or mini braids and wash, DC and M&S in those same braids. I only deal with it one braid or one cornrow loose at a time. I primarily finger detangle and then rebraid that braid before moving on to the next. Also, when I change styles, I convert one cornrow into a row of mini braids at a time and vice versa. Doing that, I can stretch 6 months or more.
> 
> In the few instances that I have loose hair, I wash and DC my hair in 4 or 5 plaits that are loose at the roots. I also detangle in those same sections. HTH!


thanks MzSwift my try this as well


----------



## LushLox

Prisangela said:


> other than co washing, what are some of the steps you all take to keep your NG tamed until your next relaxer while stretching, the detangling between wash days is killing me



I always use a spray moisturiser. I never used to but now I do as a matter of course; once I get over 8 weeks post I spritz my NG every day and it thanks me for it. My hair is very manageable now, even when I'm deep in a stretch.


----------



## MzSwift

So I just bought a hot air brush. The last time I bought and used one was when I was natural and had only 3 inches of natural hair. It sucked so I donated it. I’m hoping to use this one during my long stretches whenever I want to wear my hair in an out style. My blow dryer is just too heavy sometimes so I hope that this is a better option.


----------



## Prisangela

LushLox said:


> I always use a spray moisturiser. I never used to but now I do as a matter of course; once I get over 8 weeks post I spritz my NG every day and it thanks me for it. My hair is very manageable now, even when I'm deep in a stretch.


thinking back I think I used to do that with the hawaiian silky 14 in 1 back in the day. Thanks for ringing that bell. I also think its time to braid my hair down and start wiggin'


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Been slacking on my braids. As a result, had a very tangly wash sesssion tonight. Serves me right for slacking.


----------



## Wenbev

Prisangela said:


> other than co washing, what are some of the steps you all take to keep your NG tamed until your next relaxer while stretching, the detangling between wash days is killing me


I don’t stretch relaxers too far anymore but I keep my ng stretched and moisturized with a liquid moisturizer. I’ll spray in the scalp lightly, follow with a pump or two of a light oil and then wrap my hair and tie down with a scarf nightly. I have high density but fine strands so I don’t use much product besides that.


----------



## sunnieb

My hair is back on track and I'm retaining what I grow. 

Now comes the hard part...... waiting for my length to grow back...


----------



## sunnieb

Prisangela said:


> other than co washing, what are some of the steps you all take to keep your NG tamed until your next relaxer while stretching, the detangling between wash days is killing me



I would air dry in 4 tight ponytails after cowashing and moisturizing the crap outta my newgrowth.  Worked like a charm because my newgrowth stayed detangled when it dried. 

 

My hair is short now, so no relaxer stretching for me for a while.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Hey y'all!

Mind if I ask which relaxer you're currently using?


----------



## MzSwift

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Mind if I ask which relaxer you're currently using?



Hi! 
Motions, Lye, Mild


----------



## Wenbev

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Mind if I ask which relaxer you're currently using?


ORS no lye normal


----------



## MzSwift

Washed, DC'd, rebraided and installed crochet Havana twists last night.  So happy to have lazy hair again.  

Oh, and the hot air brush was great!  It could get really hot but I didn't want it to. And the bristles were very flexible unlike the blow dryer attachments.


----------



## GraceandJoy

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Mind if I ask which relaxer you're currently using?


I use Revlon professional mild


----------



## LushLox

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Mind if I ask which relaxer you're currently using?



I use Affirm.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Mo' questions!

How soon after a relaxer would y'all say its safe to get twists/braids? I've been itching to do so and was going to wait till late March but I'm kinda thinking beginning of March now...


----------



## MzSwift

outspokenwallflower said:


> Mo' questions!
> 
> How soon after a relaxer would y'all say its safe to get twists/braids? I've been itching to do so and was going to wait till late March but I'm kinda thinking beginning of March now...



If I’m adding extension hair, I wait 2-3 weeks and do a protein tx beforehand.
If I’m doing them without added hair, I’ve put them in within a week.


----------



## Wenbev

outspokenwallflower said:


> Mo' questions!
> 
> How soon after a relaxer would y'all say its safe to get twists/braids? I've been itching to do so and was going to wait till late March but I'm kinda thinking beginning of March now...


I like to wait at least a month.


----------



## nymane

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Mind if I ask which relaxer you're currently using?



*Affirm Sensitive Scalp Relaxer *(No-lye)


----------



## PlanetCybertron

outspokenwallflower said:


> Mo' questions!
> 
> How soon after a relaxer would y'all say its safe to get twists/braids? I've been itching to do so and was going to wait till late March but I'm kinda thinking beginning of March now...



Depends. I would say dependent on how your scalp feels. As others have mentioned, if you’re using hair extensions, wait as long as you feel you need to.

If it’s your own hair, just go at whatever pace you think would be best for your hair.  I only use my own hair, and there have been a few occasions where I braided/twisted my hair like two days later. So long as my scalp is okay. I rarely braid tight, so I’m not as worried about my longer lengths.

If I were to get extensions, I’d wait at least a week or two personally.


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes

MzSwift said:


> If I’m adding extension hair, I wait 2-3 weeks and do a protein tx beforehand.
> If I’m doing them without added hair, I’ve put them in within a week.


5 -6 weeks. 4 weeks at a minimum.


----------



## sunnieb

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Mind if I ask which relaxer you're currently using?



Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp


----------



## sunnieb

Ok, which one of y'all keeps buying up all the Garnier Whole Blends Hydrating Conditioner Coconut Water & Vanilla Milk from my CVS?  

Seems like ever since I raved about it on here, they can't keep any in stock!  Imma stop raving about products.



Not really.  Can you just leave me 2 bottles please????


----------



## sunnieb

@angelmilk ask your question in here.   This is where most relaxed ladies hang out.


----------



## angelmilk

What do you all recommend to mix in a relaxer? I know a lot of people do oil but anything else? And thanks @sunnieb


----------



## LushLox

nymane said:


> *Affirm Sensitive Scalp Relaxer *(No-lye)



This is a great relaxer isn't it? I only wish I had used this from the beginning, my hair may have been in a different place right now.


----------



## Wenbev

angelmilk said:


> What do you all recommend to mix in a relaxer? I know a lot of people do oil but anything else? And thanks @sunnieb


I’ve added olaplex to my relaxer  but I prefer my hair a lil straighter so I don’t mix anything in anymore


----------



## Wenbev

Relaxed on Monday after work 7 weeks post. Did ACV rinse before neutralizing for the third time and it’s a winner. I love it two fold; pulls out more of the chems for less shampooing necessary and bc of the luscious body the hair has after. Followed with aphogee 2min keratin reconstrutor and DCs.


----------



## Sosoothing

angelmilk said:


> What do you all recommend to mix in a relaxer? I know a lot of people do oil but anything else? And thanks @sunnieb



You can add conditioner too.


----------



## alundra

Going in for a relaxer on Saturday after a while. I finally found out the source of my hair loss, which was fibroids. I'm going in for a procedure in about two weeks.


----------



## LushLox

@alundra best of luck to you, I hope you recover swiftly.


----------



## Rozlewis

Relaxing tomorrow after 17 weeks.


----------



## MzSwift

angelmilk said:


> What do you all recommend to mix in a relaxer? I know a lot of people do oil but anything else? And thanks @sunnieb



When I used to mix, I added Aussie Moist along with the EVOO.  I like that it's full of cones and it also helps the relaxer to smell better.

**I've stopped mixing into my relaxer and just put it on my hair instead since it's easier for me to control how the perm processes.


----------



## nymane

LushLox said:


> This is a great relaxer isn't it? I only wish I had used this from the beginning, my hair may have been in a different place right now.



It sure is...I love it too


----------



## sunnieb

Weekly trip to CVS and I was able to get my beloved Coconut Water conditioner. 

There was only one bottle, so I got a bottle of the Garnier Whole Blends with ginger and honey to try.   The ingredients sounded yummy!  I'll report back when I use it next week.


----------



## alundra

Got a relaxer this morning - I'm still around full shoulder length after a trim. I really miss being a healthy BSL, so I need to work hard this year.


----------



## sunnieb

alundra said:


> Got a relaxer this morning - I'm still around full shoulder length after a trim. I really miss being a healthy BSL, so I need to work hard this year.



You and me both!

I can see my length creeping back every time I relax.  It's just so slow!  I want my hair back now, but know it's a waiting game.....

Hoping for full shoulder length by the end of this year so I can hit APL next year.


----------



## danysedai

I bought Olaplex no 3 last weekend only to realize that I already have a no 3 bottle at home  I need to be better organized. 
I also need a hardcore protein treatment that is not Aphogee 2 step.


----------



## secretdiamond

danysedai said:


> I bought Olaplex no 3 last weekend only to realize that I already have a no 3 bottle at home  I need to be better organized.
> I also need a hardcore protein treatment that is not Aphogee 2 step.


Maybe Nexxus? I like it better than the Aphogee.


----------



## danysedai

secretdiamond said:


> Maybe Nexxus? I like it better than the Aphogee.


I'll see if it's for sale in my city (Canada)
Thanks!


----------



## nymane

danysedai said:


> I bought Olaplex no 3 last weekend only to realize that I already have a no 3 bottle at home  I need to be better organized.
> I also need a hardcore protein treatment that is not Aphogee 2 step.



I made the switch from Aphogee 2-step to Joico K-Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor a few years ago and never looked back..


----------



## LushLox

I haven't used Aphogee 2 step for years. That kind of hard (and quite frankly unpleasant) protein isn't really necessary for me anymore thankfully.

Just as long as I keep on top of my protein treatments I'm fine.

I'm going to touch up tomorrow at 13 weeks, going to spend today prepping my hair.


----------



## sunnieb

secretdiamond said:


> Maybe Nexxus? I like it better than the Aphogee.



My hair loves all things Nexxus!

In fact, think I'll dc with Nexxus Emergencee tonight.  Haven't done that in a while.  I also have the Emergencee shampoo that I need to use up.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

LushLox said:


> This is a great relaxer isn't it? I only wish I had used this from the beginning, my hair may have been in a different place right now.



Out of curiosity, what were you using prior?


----------



## outspokenwallflower

secretdiamond said:


> Maybe Nexxus? I like it better than the Aphogee.



Ive been looking for the Nexxus (Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor) this past weekend (I have a little bit of Dudley’s DRC 28 left that I’m trying to preserve) and couldn’t find it in the 5 BSS I went to. They all said the same thing - it’s been discontinued.


----------



## sunnieb

Tonight's hair routine:

Prepoo with EVCO 
Clarified with Suave
Shampooed with Nexxus Emergencee
Dc'd with Nexxus Emergencee (added a little honey)
Air dry

I ran out of my Shea butter mix a few days ago.   Need to mix another batch tomorrow.


----------



## secretdiamond

outspokenwallflower said:


> Ive been looking for the Nexxus (Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor) this past weekend (I have a little bit of Dudley’s DRC 28 left that I’m trying to preserve) and couldn’t find it in the 5 BSS I went to. They all said the same thing - it’s been discontinued.


Try Amazon.


----------



## LushLox

outspokenwallflower said:


> Out of curiosity, what were you using prior?



ORS Olive Oil



outspokenwallflower said:


> Ive been looking for the Nexxus (Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor) this past weekend (I have a little bit of Dudley’s DRC 28 left that I’m trying to preserve) and couldn’t find it in the 5 BSS I went to. They all said the same thing - *it’s been discontinued*.



It's so irritating when companies do this.


----------



## sunnieb

My hair is luxuriously soft this morning!

I'm always a little cautious when doing protein treatments because I think my hair will get too hard. 

So, I know the combo I did in my previous post works to keep the softness I  want while getting protein my hair needs.


----------



## abioni

What was wrong with Olive Oil?
I currently use Hawaiian Silky mild relaxer (lye). It was the only one I could find in mild in the beauty supply store when I started relaxing my hair.
My hair has been breaking, I suspect it's the demi parmanent dye I have been using but I can't rule out the relaxer either.



LushLox said:


> ORS Olive Oil
> 
> 
> 
> It's so irritating when companies do this.


----------



## abioni

Ladies please post your experience with different relaxers and let us know why you currently use the one you now use.


----------



## LushLox

abioni said:


> What was wrong with Olive Oil?
> I currently use Hawaiian Silky mild relaxer (lye). It was the only one I could find in mild in the beauty supply store when I started relaxing my hair.
> My hair has been breaking, I suspect it's the demi parmanent dye I have been using but I can't rule out the relaxer either.



I just find the Affirm more superior in every way (to me). I just love the way my hair feels after using it.

I seem to have a helluva lot more body in using the Affirm compared to ORS, and I relax my hair in exactly the same way.

It's not even that much more expensive, but yes I guess the initial outlay is if you're buying the whole system which I did.


----------



## sunnieb

Just did a trim to clean up my ends.  Growing my hair from bald has given me insight as to how my hair grows. 

I'd say 80% of my hair grows at pretty much the same rate.  That remaining 20% grows faster than the rest.  All of what I clipped today seems like it was the 20% that's all over my head. 

End result is that my ends look thicker and blunt cut. Hope I can keep this up as my hair grows.   Fairytale ends are fine.  Scraggly ends are not.


----------



## GraceandJoy

sunnieb said:


> End result is that my ends look thicker and blunt cut. Hope I can keep this up as my hair grows. Fairytale ends are fine. Scraggly ends are not.


@sunnieb Thanks for this. I'm struggling with whether I have fairytale ends or scraggly ends :-(.  I bun my hair most days. I trimmed two to three inches off about a year ago.  The hair I trimmed was mostly, but not all, the bone straight relaxed hair; now I texlax. As I type this, I realize I know what I need to do. I need a trim. Some days I want my hair to be longer now! LoL


----------



## PlanetCybertron

GraceandJoy said:


> @sunnieb Thanks for this. I'm struggling with whether I have fairytale ends or scraggly ends :-(.  I bun my hair most days. I trimmed two to three inches off about a year ago.  The hair I trimmed was mostly, but not all, the bone straight relaxed hair; now I texlax. As I type this, I realize I know what I need to do. I need a trim. Some days I want my hair to be longer now! LoL



If it’s any consolation, I’m fairly sure I have fairytale ends. Mostly from not trimming, and probably from normal wear and tear of handling my hair. I’ve come to like my fairytale ends but I also would like to see how blunt end effect the manageability of my hair.


----------



## nymane

LushLox said:


> ORS Olive Oil
> 
> 
> 
> It's so irritating when companies do this.





outspokenwallflower said:


> Ive been looking for the Nexxus (Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor) this past weekend (I have a little bit of Dudley’s DRC 28 left that I’m trying to preserve) and couldn’t find it in the 5 BSS I went to. They all said the same thing - it’s been discontinued.



That is annoying, but if you love Nexxus products you may be interested to know that they have a new Keraphix line for severely damaged hair (aka heavy protein line). This line is Keratin and Black rice based....sounds interesting


----------



## LushLox

nymane said:


> That is annoying, but if you love Nexxus products you may be interested to know that they have a new Keraphix line for severely damaged hair (aka heavy protein line). This line is Keratin and Black rice based....sounds interesting



I did see and look at this previously; the reviews aren't great unfortunately. Although it would be great to hear any reviews from ladies on here (if anyone has used it) who I know will use it properly.

The Nexxus Polydemic treatment was amazing, why get rid of it lol.


----------



## sunnieb

Used the Garnier Whole Blends with Ginger and Honey for my cowash tonight and it's a winner!  Love the smell and softness of my hair!


----------



## nymane

LushLox said:


> I did see and look at this previously; the reviews aren't great unfortunately. Although it would be great to hear any reviews from ladies on here (if anyone has used it) who I know will use it properly.
> 
> The Nexxus Polydemic treatment was amazing, why get rid of it lol.



The reviews for the *Nexxus Keraphix Masque for Damaged Hair *seem to be pretty good. It also won the _Best of Beauty 2018 Allure award_ (for whatever that's worth  )

I can't recommend it though because I've never tried it so I agree it would be good to hear reviews from ladies here.


----------



## LushLox

Just some pics of my rollerset. No one posts pics these days : (


----------



## MzSwift

@LushLox


----------



## abioni

Ladies what dye brand do you recommend for gray hair? Something that is safe for relaxed hair. My hair is very fine so I have to put that into consideration too.


----------



## Rozlewis

abioni said:


> Ladies what dye brand do you recommend for gray hair? Something that is safe for relaxed hair. My hair is very fine so I have to put that into consideration too.



Hav you tried Henna? I have gray hair around my edges, but I use Henna and it turns the gray into a wonder color similar to a highlight. It also safe for relaxed hair.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

LushLox said:


> Just some pics of my rollerset. No one posts pics these days : (



Super shiny and thick; really lovely!


----------



## 11228

LushLox said:


> Just some pics of my rollerset. No one posts pics these days : (



I wish I could rollerset my hair


----------



## VimiJn

I'm sitting here in my 4 day old pre relaxer twists yall. Smh


----------



## LushLox

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Super shiny and thick; really lovely!



Thanks so much!



11228 said:


> I wish I could rollerset my hair



Why don’t you try a ponytail rollerset? I’ve seen a lot of nice sets done that way. The other advantage of that is the NG is stretched.


----------



## 11228

LushLox said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you try a ponytail rollerset? I’ve seen a lot of nice sets done that way. The other advantage of that is the NG is stretched.



I'll definitely look it up


----------



## sharifeh

Rozlewis said:


> Hav you tried Henna? I have gray hair around my edges, but I use Henna and it turns the gray into a wonder color similar to a highlight. It also safe for relaxed hair.



does anyone know- is it safe to use henna right before a relaxer? like a couple of days


----------



## 11228

sharifeh said:


> does anyone know- is it safe to use henna right before a relaxer? like a couple of days



I use it two weeks before or after with no ill effects


----------



## abioni

I finally tried the relaxer mid step protein treatment with Aphogee 2 minutes protein conditioner and it made such a big difference. My hair didn't feel flat like it usually does for weeks after a fresh relaxer. I didn't want to try it because I was worried about my hair reverting but that didn't happen. 

I also lost very little hair. In fact I washed my hair three days after the relaxer and lost about 3 to 5 strands. This felt so weird, I don't remember the last time I lost so little hair. I usually lose large amount of hair that I worry about combing my hair. I had my hair in cornrows for about two months and the last three weeks I made ayurveda tea with some powders and fenugreek seeds and sprayed it on my hair almost daily. I noticed I didn't lose as much hair when I took the braids out. I also sprayed my hair once with rice water few days after taking the braids out. But I doubt the rice water is the reason my hair stopped shedding. I suspect it's the ayurveda tea. I will keep using the tea and and apply rice water once in a while and hopefully this means the end of hair loss for me.


----------



## MzSwift

That’s great, @abioni !! I’m happy to hear that. I remember you were trying to find a good solution.

I credit any strands of hair I have left on my head after years of neglect to my use of ayurveda. Incorporating those powders and oils has done wonders for my hair, both natural and relaxed. I’m ayurveda for life!


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> That’s great, @abioni !! I’m happy to hear that. I remember you were trying to find a good solution.
> 
> I credit any strands of hair I have left on my head after years of neglect to my use of ayurveda. Incorporating those powders and oils has done wonders for my hair, both natural and relaxed. *I’m ayurveda for life*!



I'm surprised I didn't know this about your methods . I tend to know general techniques my hair idols use. How long have you been using ayurveda products?
And which exactly if you don't mind the question.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> I'm surprised I didn't know this about your methods . I tend to know general techniques my hair idols use. How long have you been using ayurveda products?
> And which exactly if you don't mind the question.



Aww, sis. 
ETA, sorry I didn't answer your question.  I've been using the powders since January 2010.  I saw an instant improvement in my strands.

All of my stuff is premixed in empty conditioner bottles and I just use them like an OTC product.  So I only do these steps about once every 1-2 months.  Except for the DC, I mix that each time before use.

I'm gonna paste this from another thread because I have to run.

My staples aren’t anything exotic:

Conditioner- Henna, Brahmi and Amla mixed into cheapie condish
Moisturizing Deep Conditioner - Hibiscus and salt mixed into cheapie Queen Helene cholesterol condish
Cleanser- Neem and Shikakai mixed into cheapie condish

I have started making a Bhringraj oil that I add to some mixes or use in a scalp oil mix.

I wash with a regular sulfate or clarifying shampoo every 1-2 months.

I have made and used a very weak Henna/water tea spray while in extensions and I like it.

I estimate that I use about 1-2 TBSP of each powder in my mixes.

I wash the powder mixes out of my hair when I'm getting ready to straighten my hair with heat or chemical. However, about 90% of the time, I'm walking around with some sort of powder mix in my hair. Lol.

I'll just say that I do no special "cooking" when mixing.

I just pour in my powders, add warm water, shake to mix, fill with my cheapie condish and shake to mix. I use the cleansers and conditioners right away.

For my oil, I pour about 3-4 TBSP total of powder(s) into a cleaned glass spaghetti sauce jar, fill with my oil (a ceramide oil like Grapeseed, EVOO or Safflower), shake to mix, then let it sit under the bathroom sink for at least few weeks.  I shake it up periodically, about once a week.

I also like to make "tea" using the powders.  I just pour 1-2 TBSP of powder into a clean glass spaghetti jar then fill it with boiling water.  Shake it up and shaking periodically as it cools.  Then strain it into another clean glass jar.  That's the extent of the cooking I do.

Sorry, one more edit, I don't like to leave out something that may be a key.  I only use coneless cheapie condishes in my mixes (except for the DC because I use heat to help bake it in).  I've found that cone conditioners don't have the same effect on my hair.


----------



## Sosoothing

@MzSwift 
Thanks for the info sis.
I took note and I'm going to do some research too.


----------



## MzSwift

So it's time for me to relax again.  My last relaxer was Sept 26th.  

I took my crochet style down a couple weeks ago.  I'm struggling between relaxing right now and wanting to keep rocking lazy PS styles.  I see no benefit in relaxing and then putting my hair into a PS.  I kinda want to lazy PS for the whole year. Lol.  But I need to relax because I have a ton of new growth. 

I don't wear my hair out often but when I do finally wear my hair out, I have no interest in dealing with natural hair.  I'm only relaxing to make it easier to secure my hair for my PSs and easier to style the few time I wear it out.  When I wear it out, I only wear it down or in a ponytail.  I can't wear daily braidouts or knotouts because I suffer from low retention.  So I can only tolerate wearing it out 2-3 days at a time. SMH.

Anyone else do something like this?  How often do you relax?


----------



## HappyAtLast

MzSwift said:


> So it's time for me to relax again.  My last relaxer was Sept 26th.
> 
> I took my crochet style down a couple weeks ago.  I'm struggling between relaxing right now and wanting to keep rocking lazy PS styles.  I see no benefit in relaxing and then putting my hair into a PS.  I kinda want to lazy PS for the whole year. Lol.  But I need to relax because I have a ton of new growth.
> 
> I don't wear my hair out often but when I do finally wear my hair out, I have no interest in dealing with natural hair.  I'm only relaxing to make it easier to secure my hair for my PSs and easier to style the few time I wear it out.  When I wear it out, I only wear it down or in a ponytail.  I can't wear daily braidouts or knotouts because I suffer from low retention.  So I can only tolerate wearing it out 2-3 days at a time. SMH.
> 
> Anyone else do something like this?  How often do you relax?


Yeah, that's pretty much me. I rarely wear my hair down, and I relax my hair to make it easier to protective style, not to have it swanging. Although it's always nice to have that option.  

My styles are rollersets, twistouts, and braidouts that are always pinned up.  My last relaxer was in December. I'll be relaxing this weekend.


----------



## HappyAtLast

Rozlewis said:


> Hav you tried Henna? I have gray hair around my edges, but I use Henna and it turns the gray into a wonder color similar to a highlight. It also safe for relaxed hair.


Can you please give some details on what kind of henna you use, how it's used, how long you leave it on etc. I know nothing about using henna and I want to cover these grays on my edges too.


----------



## Rozlewis

HappyAtLast said:


> Can you please give some details on what kind of henna you use, how it's used, how long you leave it on etc. I know nothing about using henna and I want to cover these grays on my edges too.



I use Henna Gloss from Henna Sooq. I melt the gloss bar and miss it with coconut milk, protein free conditioner and oil. I leave it on overnight and cows it out in the morning. I think there is a thread that has lots of good information.


----------



## demlew

HappyAtLast said:


> Can you please give some details on what kind of henna you use, how it's used, how long you leave it on etc. I know nothing about using henna and I want to cover these grays on my edges too.



Here's the henna thread. It's long, but it has alot of useful information. I don't have suggestions for a henna that can cover grays because my favorite henna (Godrej Nupur) leaves my grays a cherry cola color. They're sporadically located all over my head, so I don't mind. If they were on my edges, I'd probably do a two-step with henna and then indigo.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/a-new-henna-thread.335111/


----------



## HappyAtLast

demlew said:


> Here's the henna thread. It's long, but it has alot of useful information. I don't have suggestions for a henna that can cover grays because my favorite henna (Godrej Nupur) leaves my grays a cherry cola color. They're sporadically located all over my head, so I don't mind. If they were on my edges, I'd probably do a two-step with henna and then indigo.
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/a-new-henna-thread.335111/


Thanks for the suggestion on the indigo also. I appreciate this link. I always have a hard time finding threads.


----------



## sunnieb

I discovered some breakage at my crown.   This has always been a bad spot in my head.   The rest of my hair is growing in thick though.

I won't stress.  Its only like the size of a pen top.  I'm just super observant after that last setback. 

I'll keep an eye on it and add extra Shea Butter Mix there when I moisturize.


----------



## VimiJn

sunnieb said:


> I discovered some breakage at my crown.   This has always been a bad spot in my head.   The rest of my hair is growing in thick though.
> 
> I won't stress.  Its only like the size of a pen top.  I'm just super observant after that last setback.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on it and add extra Shea Butter Mix there when I moisturize.


Sorry to hear you have breakage. Hopefully you caught it in time.


----------



## sunnieb

VimiJn said:


> Sorry to hear you have breakage. Hopefully you caught it in time.



I think so.  It's such a small area.  I'll keep an eye on it and maybe not relax it the next relaxer.


----------



## VimiJn

I've been flexi rodding/ roller setting once a week. Moisturizing everyother day or as needed. I wear the curls down on Sunday. The rest of the week  I wear  the curls swept up in the back/ curly side swoop.
I'm pretty much done with hiding my hair away.
My last go around no one even knew my hair was long.
This time I'm enjoying it.


----------



## sunnieb

Did a protein treatment with Nexxus Emergencee last night. 

Also used Nexxus Emergencee shampoo.  I'm not too concerned about the little bit of breakage I found.  I searched my entire head, and couldn't find anymore. 

I'll just continue spoiling my hair as usual.


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> Did a protein treatment with Nexxus Emergencee last night.
> 
> Also used Nexxus Emergencee shampoo.  I'm not too concerned about the little bit of breakage I found.  I searched my entire head, and couldn't find anymore.
> 
> I'll just continue spoiling my hair as usual.



A little breakage is normal, especially for chemically processed hair. I don’t stress out about such things unless it’s abnormal breakage.

I need to do a protein treatment myself. Will try and do it today and not procrastinate.


----------



## HappyAtLast

VimiJn said:


> I've been flexi rodding/ roller setting once a week. Moisturizing everyother day or as needed. I wear the curls down on Sunday. The rest of the week  I wear  the curls swept up in the back/ curly side swoop.
> I'm pretty much done with hiding my hair away.
> My last go around no one even knew my hair was long.
> This time I'm enjoying it.


What do you use to M&S?


----------



## VimiJn

HappyAtLast said:


> What do you use to M&S?


I use and love Camille Rose hair milk and a touch of any oil blend I am using at the moment.


----------



## MzSwift

Alright so I just finished relaxing.  I needed to do it or I would have put it off for another 3 months.  I didn't take the same precautions I normally do so I feel like I may have some burns.  I will not skip basing my scalp with Vaseline anymore.  I did  protein tx yesterday and used protein after neutralizing today.  We'll see how it turned out.  

I plan to airdry, blow out, flat iron and trim.  So now I can PS the rest of the year and wait to relax at the EOTY check in.


----------



## MzSwift

So I really hate the chemical smell after relaxing. I can't seem to find a product that will help me get rid of it and that is also good for my hair.  So I'm not gonna straighten today.  I'm going to wait a couple of week or so in order to get a few washes and cowashes in to help get rid of the smell. I don't want to lock in this smell with heat.

So I did a pull test in the back and it's close to WL. It may even be there but I don't want to get too excited.  I won't do an official length check until the EOTY.  And I do plan to trim when I straighten in a couple of weeks. I'll try to post pix then.

Here's how I parted my hair this time.  No middle parts, just larger sections so that I got more texture. It only took about 5 minutes to apply and then I went through twice to smooth with my fingers, no comb.
View media item 130155
It turned out very well.  I love the texture.  Because I have fine hair, I can't relax bone straight or I risk looking bald. Lol
View media item 130153
So I'm airdrying instead of using heat.  I still have lots of shrinkage but not as much as when I was natural.  I have enough texture to hold my mini braids that I rock most of the time. I can air dry for a blow out look without the heat.  It's also much easier to straighten and remains straight for weeks. It's the best of both worlds for me.
View media item 130151


----------



## abioni

@MzSwift how do you get the same texture every time you relax? I also have fine hair and I won't mind texturizing but I can't even get my attempt to have straight hair to come out the same every time.


----------



## MzSwift

abioni said:


> @MzSwift how do you get the same texture every time you relax? I also have fine hair and I won't mind texturizing but I can't even get my attempt to have straight hair to come out the same every time.



Honestly it isn’t really the same. It’s close enough that the difference doesn’t bother me. Lol. It took a few years to figure out how I wanted it and then I cut off my bonelaxed ends last year. I try to be consistent to prevent too much variation. 

I always coat my whole strand, new growth included, with oil and a cone condish (Aussie Moist) then I apply the relaxer undiluted. I find that way to be easier for me bc I can control how long to leave it on and how much to smooth based on how my hair is acting. I dunno about you but my hair isn’t always in the same condition everytime I go to relax it. So this way allows me to control the other variables in order to accommodate my hair’s mood. Lol

Sis @Sosoothing does it an easier way where I believe she said that she mixes the same amount of oil (and condish, I think) to her relaxer each time in order to get consistent results. It seems to work well for her. Her hair is really pretty!

HTH!


----------



## Sanity

My hair is shampooed amd straightened, I dislike the texture. Vacation is approaching this weekend and I am itching to relax! I am 20 weeks post.


----------



## LushLox

Sanity said:


> My hair is shampooed amd straightened, I dislike the texture. Vacation is approaching this weekend and I am itching to relax! I am 20 weeks post.



Are you going to touch up before your vacation? 20 weeks is decent, you should get a nice surprise!


----------



## LushLox

I did a wash, protein and DC myself and have air dried. I'm just going to put flexi rods in now and will bun tomorrow.


----------



## Sanity

LushLox said:


> Are you going to touch up before your vacation? 20 weeks is decent, you should get a nice surprise!



 I am going to protective style until I come back.-Change of plans I am relaxing tonight,  I am having a really horrible hair day lol!


----------



## MzSwift

So I only trim 1-2 times per year.  And when I was good about my HHJ, I used the Moroccan Lunar Chart to pick my trim dates.  I usually stick with trimming on the Winter and Summer solstices. Since I'm overdue, I trimmed today which is a "root work" day.  I took off about 1 1/2", which is a lot for me because I'm a slow grower.  But we'll see what it looks like after I straighten.  I plan to trim again on 12/31, which is a "Lengthening" day.

After the trim I did an ayurveda tx made with oil instead of water.  I covered with two grocery bags, a bandana and a knit cap.  It's how I like to DC when I want to use body heat.  Because it's oily, the oil is running down my neck. Lol


----------



## MzSwift

I finished the blow out after rinsing out the ayurveda tx.  I realized that I have no desire to flat iron.  I prefer to not worry about any reversion while showing length, which the blowout gives.  And I like that it looks full.  So here's my hair after the trim and blow out, using my new length check shirt. I'm going to save the straight, flat iron for EOTY final length check. 
It's hard to tell but my waist is at about line 12.  My hair is at line 10.  Lord, I hope to lose inches on my body as I gain inches in my hair. SMH 

View media item 130159


----------



## Sanity

MzSwift said:


> I finished the blow out after rinsing out the ayurveda tx.  I realized that I have no desire to flat iron.  I prefer to not worry about any reversion while showing length, which the blowout gives.  And I like that it looks full.  So here's my hair after the trim and blow out, using my new length check shirt. I'm going to save the straight, flat iron for EOTY final length check.
> It's hard to tell but my waist is at about line 12.  My hair is at line 10.  Lord, I hope to lose inches on my body as I gain inches in my hair. SMH
> 
> View media item 130159




I Love your Progress!
Goals!!


----------



## trini-chutney

Hi Ladies, I’m so happy I got back on here and found this thread! 

I just finished combing out my tailbone length locs and am about to relax next Wednesday. After having locs for years I really needed a change, wash day was  getting out of control plus I reached my goal length.

I’m looking forward to frequent faster wash days.

Do you ladies have any recommendations for high porosity relaxed hair?


----------



## MzSwift

trini-chutney said:


> Hi Ladies, I’m so happy I got back on here and found this thread!
> 
> I just finished combing out my tailbone length locs and am about to relax next Wednesday. After having locs for years I really needed a change, wash day was  getting out of control plus I reached my goal length.
> 
> I’m looking forward to frequent faster wash days.
> 
> Do you ladies have any recommendations for high porosity relaxed hair?



Hi!
Welcome back!
Congratulations on reaching your goal — that’s awesome!

About Hi-Po: My regi consists primarily of ayurvedic mixes so I can’t personally recommend any products. However, I’ve found the cheapies Suave Tropical Coconut conditioner and Queen Helene cholesterol conditioner to be the best bases for my mixes.

I’ve also seen many hi-po ladies recommend French Perm Stabilizer, lots of protein, ceramides, cool water final rinse and avoiding humectants.

Here are a few threads that may have some useful info:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/high-porosity-hair-support-thread.720301/

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/spinoff-high-porosity-hair.614991/

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/the-type-4-high-porosity-hangout.799265/


----------



## trini-chutney

MzSwift said:


> Hi!
> Welcome back!
> Congratulations on reaching your goal — that’s awesome!
> 
> About Hi-Po: My regi consists primarily of ayurvedic mixes so I can’t personally recommend any products. However, I’ve found the cheapies Suave Tropical Coconut conditioner and Queen Helene cholesterol conditioner to be the best bases for my mixes.
> 
> I’ve also seen many hi-po ladies recommend French Perm Stabilizer, lots of protein, ceramides, cool water final rinse and avoiding humectants.
> 
> Here are a few threads that may have some useful info:
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/high-porosity-hair-support-thread.720301/
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/spinoff-high-porosity-hair.614991/
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/the-type-4-high-porosity-hangout.799265/




Thank you! I got sucked into a few of the Ayurvedic threads last night lol. I’m trying to pace myself and not splurge on every clay. What are your favorite Ayurvedic products? Has your hair always been hi-po or did relaxing change it or even help it?


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> Sis @Sosoothing *does it an easier way where I believe she said that she mixes the same amount of oil (and condish, I think) to her relaxer each time in order to get consistent results. It seems to work well for her. Her hair is really pretty!*
> 
> HTH!



I'm just seeing this. 
Yes, I just add the same amount of oil to my relaxer. So I try to use the same relaxer. Even then, its never exactly the same texture but it's close enough.


----------



## MzSwift

trini-chutney said:


> Thank you! I got sucked into a few of the Ayurvedic threads last night lol. I’m trying to pace myself and not splurge on every clay. What are your favorite Ayurvedic products? Has your hair always been hi-po or did relaxing change it or even help it?



Yeah, ayurveda changed my life.  I think I posted all the stuff I do on the last page, it's too long to repost. LOL.  But I use shikakai and neem for cleansing; henna/cassia, brahmi and amla for conditioning; hibiscus for moisturizing conditioning; and bhringaraj for scalp oils and massages.  I credit the powders for every strand of hair left on my head after years of neglect. Lol

Actually, I have no idea if I'm really Hi-Po. Lol.  Like with with my profession and parenting, I approach my hair with a "meet them where they are" approach. I do what works for my hair and I try not to change anything up unless I need to.  When I was natural,my hair didn't fit the characteristics of neither hi-po nor lo-po.  But now, it definitely does dry really quickly. It's hard to tell whether or not I'm hi-po because I incorporate protein regularly, which helps with moisture retention.

Is your hair hi-po now, as a natural?  Are you worried that it'll become hi-po because of the chemical?


----------



## MzSwift

It seems like white vinegar has been better for my hair while relaxing than ACV. Once I finish this bottle of ACV, I'm gonna stop buying it.


----------



## trini-chutney

MzSwift said:


> Yeah, ayurveda changed my life.  I think I posted all the stuff I do on the last page, it's too long to repost. LOL.  But I use shikakai and neem for cleansing; henna/cassia, brahmi and amla for conditioning; hibiscus for moisturizing conditioning; and bhringaraj for scalp oils and massages.  I credit the powders for every strand of hair left on my head after years of neglect. Lol
> 
> Actually, I have no idea if I'm really Hi-Po. Lol.  Like with with my profession and parenting, I approach my hair with a "meet them where they are" approach. I do what works for my hair and I try not to change anything up unless I need to.  When I was natural,my hair didn't fit the characteristics of neither hi-po nor lo-po.  But now, it definitely does dry really quickly. It's hard to tell whether or not I'm hi-po because I incorporate protein regularly, which helps with moisture retention.
> 
> Is your hair hi-po now, as a natural?  Are you worried that it'll become hi-po because of the chemical?



I just checked out your post, thank you for this helpful info! 

I’ve always been hi-po natural or relaxed but one of my hopes is that being relaxed will help me to keep my strands from constantly webbing and knotting due to them being so rough. And also make it easier to distribute and maintain moisture regularly.


----------



## MzSwift

So I found this lady’s relaxer routine to be very interesting. I would probably do more neutralizing steps but I think it would also help me to get rid of that fresh relaxer smell. 

Has anyone ever tried doing a moisturizing cowash along with the midstep protein? What would be the drawback of doing this? I would think infusing moisture and protein back into the strands before closing the cuticles would be useful.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> So I found this lady’s relaxer routine to be very interesting. I would probably do more neutralizing steps but I think it would also help me to get rid of that fresh relaxer smell.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried doing a moisturizing cowash along with the midstep protein? What would be the drawback of doing this? I would think infusing moisture and protein back into the strands before closing the cuticles would be useful.


Girl she ended up with bald spots. She never used neutralizing shampoo. She wasn’t using shampoo period. Just cowashing.


----------



## LushLox

Evolving78 said:


> Girl she ended up with bald spots. She never used neutralizing shampoo. She wasn’t using shampoo period. Just cowashing.



 

How in 2019 is this still happening!? 

I mean even when I was getting relaxed as a teenager I knew the importance of neutralizer.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> How in 2019 is this still happening!?
> 
> I mean even when I was getting relaxed as a teenager I knew the importance of neutralizer.


She was doing that a couple of years back. Hopefully she has changed her process and platform


----------



## MzSwift

@Evolving78 

Thanks sis. That’s exactly what I was thinking. How does she have all of that hair still on her head after only neutralizing once?!


----------



## LushLox

How many of you guys regularly air dry and does it work for you as a drying method?


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> How many of you guys regularly air dry and does it work for you as a drying method?



Honestly, if I airdry on loose hair, my hair feels very rough when dry. It is overall, soft and fluffy but my individual strands feel rough.  The only way my strands feel soft and smooth are when I airdry with tension. I tried wet wrapping but it was way too much manipulation. If I airdry in a knot bun, bantu knots, braids or cornrows, my hair feels better. 

I cant get a straight, smooth style when airdrying.  I think I’m gonna stick to using a hot air brush and then wrapping my hair.


----------



## MzSwift

Also, next time I relax, I’m definitely gonna try throwing in a moisturizing cowash after I relax next time.


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> Honestly, if I airdry on loose hair, my hair feels very rough when dry. It is overall, soft and fluffy but my individual strands feel rough.  The only way my strands feel soft and smooth are when I airdry with tension. I tried wet wrapping but it was way too much manipulation. If I airdry in a knot bun, bantu knots, braids or cornrows, my hair feels better.
> 
> I cant get a straight, smooth style when airdrying.  I think I’m gonna stick to using a hot air brush and then wrapping my hair.



I find I have to mix things up. I air dry for a few weeks then I move to a bit of heat, be it roller setting, blow drying or my hot brush, then I will revert back to air drying.

When I air dry I feel like I need to to use a lot of product for my hair to look and feel moisturised. My first day hair will be great, nice a straight and smooth, but the second day hair needs a bit of help. I like how my hair feels when I air dry but, I don't stick religiously to it. My hair seems to do well with a bit of heat so I indulge now and again. The balance seems to be working.


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> I find I have to mix things up. I air dry for a few weeks then I move to a bit of heat, be it roller setting, blow drying or my hot brush, then I will revert back to air drying.
> 
> When I air dry I feel like I need to to use a lot of product for my hair to look and feel moisturised. My first day hair will be great, nice a straight and smooth, but the second day hair needs a bit of help. I like how my hair feels when I air dry but, I don't stick religiously to it. My hair seems to do well with a bit of heat so I indulge now and again. The balance seems to be working.



That sounds like a good routine - alternating.


----------



## MzSwift

Yay!  So I think I've found a way to wear my hair "out" that is low mani.  I put my hair into one braid that is very loose base - so the actual braid starts about 3-4 inches from the scalp.  I oiled the end, rolled it and secured with a small ponytail holder.  I sleep like that with a scarf.   The loose braid gives me the option to wear a high, middle or low braided ponytail/bun without having to take the braid down.  I just brush back my edges with either my hands a comb and secure into a ponytail/bun with another ponytail holder

I'll see if this works out for a couple of weeks.  Because I was seriously struggling with wanting to put in mini braids or a crochet style.  I rarely wear my hair loose but I could probably take the braid down for loose waves if we have an impromptu date night.


----------



## GraceandJoy

LushLox said:


> How many of you guys regularly air dry and does it work for you as a drying method?


I regularly air dry in a single plait/braid  or mini ponytails, about 5 or 6. I let my hair dry to 90-100% and then I go back and moisturize and seal. And yes, it works great for me.


----------



## Sosoothing

LushLox said:


> How many of you guys regularly air dry and does it work for you as a drying method?



I air dry consistently. While my hair is about half dry, I moisturize and then seal with shea butter. When it's all dry its soft and full. I don't like limp looking hair. But I don't mind it not looking straight.


----------



## sunnieb

LushLox said:


> How many of you guys regularly air dry and does it work for you as a drying method?



I've been airdrying for years and my hair loves it. 

Here's how I do it: How I Airdry


----------



## sunnieb

Gathering all my relaxer supplies to relax today.


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> I've been airdrying for years and my hair loves it.
> 
> Here's how I do it: How I Airdry




Thanks for sharing this @sunnieb !  Now I wanna do a bantu knot out. Lol


----------



## Wenbev

Relaxed today at seven weeks post. Did protein mid-step, neutralized, French perm, acv rinse and dc w/ heat.


----------



## sunnieb

Relaxed yesterday and loving my hair and length retention!  I actually wore my hair in a flexi8 pony today! 

I remember being bald back there a year ago, so my growth rate is pretty good.

I will probably be able to claim SL by the fall.  I know I'll trim sometime this week so a lil bit of this length will be gone.  However, in the long run my hair is going to be _*fabulous*_ once I grow it out again.


----------



## sunnieb

@Wenbev Have you (or anyone) ever not done the mid-relaxer protein step?  If so, did you notice a difference in your hair?

I still do it because of Sistaslick's advice, but I've just been wondering about it lately.


----------



## Wenbev

sunnieb said:


> @Wenbev Have you (or anyone) ever not done the mid-relaxer protein step?  If so, did you notice a difference in your hair?
> 
> I still do it because of Sistaslick's advice, but I've just been wondering about it lately.


@sunnieb I’ve been doing it for maybe the last 3-4 relaxers. And the acv has only maybe been the last 2-3ish. I immediately noticed a difference in my hair as I was washing out the two step. Weirdly enough, it felt stronger and here were no hairs in the drain. Adding the acv after the neutralizer is a game changer to me. My hair felt thick.  The first time I used ACV, I did it prior to neutralizing but the funky smell I didn’t like. So all others have been after neutralizing.
I have very thin strands but a lot of density and a big head.  I can fake thickness when my hair is out but but it in a ponytail and you can see the thinness.


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> @Wenbev Have you (or anyone) ever not done the mid-relaxer protein step?  If so, did you notice a difference in your hair?
> 
> I still do it because of Sistaslick's advice, but I've just been wondering about it lately.



I stopped doing the protein mid step. I now do it immediately following my neutralizing steps. I felt like the midstep made my telaxer results less straight. But I understand the importance of restoring protein after a relaxer so I do it after washing out all of the relaxer.

Also, it could be the product I’m using for protein that could be the problem. My beloved Motions CPR has been MIA so I’ve been using Joico KPak rconstructor which feels like it is stronger than CPR.  So my hair feels terrible when I use it pre-neutralizing.

A long time ago when I used Optimum No Lye, it included a pre-neutralizing conditioner and my results were just fine. I didn’t know better then about whether or not it was protein, moisture or both. Does anyone know?


----------



## MzSwift

Yeah, my hair is going back into a PS... SMH, Lol.

Trying to figure out what type of crochet hair to install.


----------



## abioni

I found this article while looking for relaxer alternative. My hair broke with relaxer and demi permanent dye usage. (Not used at the same time)
http://www.bellemocha.com/2013/08/japanese-straightening-healthier.html?m=1

I'm thinking of trying it. Has anyone ever tried Japanese straightening treatment?


----------



## LushLox

Does anyone still wrap their hair?

This Aveda video amused me I have to say. So YT folks are wrapping their hair now? I say "now," the video is quite old admittedly.


Probably the most convoluted wrap process I have ever seen.


----------



## MzSwift

@LushLox 
Lol! I watched this video the other day where the lady wrapped her hair after relaxing and there were so many white ladies in the comment section giving her props on her wrapping skills and how they need to practice. I know with sites like LHC, many are trying healthier no heat options to style their hair. But I never thought I’d see them jump into wrapping. Lol


----------



## Royalq

So I touched up yesterday at 15 weeks. Under processed my left side again! I think cause I'm right handed i just cant do the left side as well as I do my right side. Oh well. Did Ion Burgundy brown rinse which came out nice, gave me a nice black cherry color. So I blow dried and flat iron and my hair looks so much thicker! I used to hate straightening my hair cause it looks so fine. IDK if it the black rinse or what but my hair looks fuller. I was almost waist length but I went to hair cuttery and got a trim. 
The ladies at hair cuttery were so in love with my hair lol.  They were fasinated and kept asking if i get it professionally done. Im like nope, all home grown. They were also surprised I relax correctly and dont pull it all the way through my hair. They kept running their fingers through it and playing with it. My hair does look nice and flowy. The lady trimmed it nicely and gave me advise about heat protectants. 

I plan to add some clip ins to my hair to make it look thicker though..


----------



## MzSwift

Royalq said:


> So I touched up yesterday at 15 weeks. Under processed my left side again! I think cause I'm right handed i just cant do the left side as well as I do my right side. Oh well. Did Ion Burgundy brown rinse which came out nice, gave me a nice black cherry color. So I blow dried and flat iron and my hair looks so much thicker! I used to hate straightening my hair cause it looks so fine. IDK if it the black rinse or what but my hair looks fuller. I was almost waist length but I went to hair cuttery and got a trim.
> The ladies at hair cuttery were so in love with my hair lol.  They were fasinated and kept asking if i get it professionally done. Im like nope, all home grown. They were also surprised I relax correctly and dont pull it all the way through my hair. They kept running their fingers through it and playing with it. My hair does look nice and flowy. The lady trimmed it nicely and gave me advise about heat protectants.
> 
> I plan to add some clip ins to my hair to make it look thicker though..



Yay!  Congratulations!  And that color sounds nice.  Flowy thickness sounds like #hairgoals to  meee!  

Now, where are da pitchas!


----------



## Royalq

MzSwift said:


> Yay!  Congratulations!  And that color sounds nice.  Flowy thickness sounds like #hairgoals to  meee!
> 
> Now, where are da pitchas!


i wish i knew how to post pics here. Its such a process. Was so much easier with photobucket


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

abioni said:


> I found this article while looking for relaxer alternative. My hair broke with relaxer and demi permanent dye usage. (Not used at the same time)
> http://www.bellemocha.com/2013/08/japanese-straightening-healthier.html?m=1
> 
> I'm thinking of trying it. Has anyone ever tried Japanese straightening treatment?


I tried it before. Currently my end have Japanese Straight Perm. My roots have lye perm. I transitioned out of the JSP bc I didn’t notice a difference between regular relaxers and JSP. I did retain length but my hair is fine, I didn’t have much thickness.Doing  the JSP on your own is such a learning curve and I was paying way too much money and not getting the results I want. Please note I only used the JSP I didn’t do the second part of straightening part bc I didn’t want my hair pin straight.I was watching YouTubes and girls with similar hair was retaining length and thickness and spending wayyyyy less money. I wanted to take control of my hair so I switched and my hair is nice and thicker and I am retaining length.


----------



## abioni

Thank you for the feedback. My main reason for wanting to try it is so I can color my hair without breakage but from my research it doesn't do well with coloring either. 



SpiceUpMyHair said:


> I tried it before. Currently my end have Japanese Straight Perm. My roots have lye perm. I transitioned out of the JSP bc I didn’t notice a difference between regular relaxers and JSP. I did retain length but my hair is fine, I didn’t have much thickness.Doing  the JSP on your own is such a learning curve and I was paying way too much money and not getting the results I want. Please note I only used the JSP I didn’t do the second part of straightening part bc I didn’t want my hair pin straight.I was watching YouTubes and girls with similar hair was retaining length and thickness and spending wayyyyy less money. I wanted to take control of my hair so I switched and my hair is nice and thicker and I am retaining length.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

abioni said:


> Thank you for the feedback. My main reason for wanting to try it is so I can color my hair without breakage but from my research it doesn't do well with coloring either.


No it doesn’t. JSP is very drying on the hair, more so than lye relaxers


----------



## Wenbev

LushLox said:


> Does anyone still wrap their hair?
> 
> This Aveda video amused me I have to say. So YT folks are wrapping their hair now? I say "now," the video is quite old admittedly.
> 
> 
> Probably the most convoluted wrap process I have ever seen.




I Still wrap my hair for straight looks


----------



## Wenbev

abioni said:


> Thank you for the feedback. My main reason for wanting to try it is so I can color my hair without breakage but from my research it doesn't do well with coloring either.


I color and highlight my hair with a relaxer. I wait at least three weeks after relaxing before getting color. 
And I do not diy color, did that meself in the past and that’s when I had breakage. My colorist makes sure she uses a gentler product than she would for her single process clients. 
You will have dryness initially, but that can be corrected with product and using heat properly.


----------



## sunnieb

@LushLox I haven't wrapped my hair since the 90s! 

I don't know why I stopped.  Wrapping was the perfect way to sleep to keep my ends smooth.

And no, it wasn't that much of a process to do.


----------



## Chrismiss

You guys don't wrap your hair at night? Am I stuck in the 90's?? Lol


----------



## MzSwift

It’s getting baaad, y’all. Lazy hair is back. Lol.
So a week after I relaxed I put in my mini braid twists. I’m even too lazy to braid all the way to the ends, I just twist. Lol. And even that is too much to keep up with so I installed Lazy Girl crochets using my mini braids as a base! I may regret this when I take it down but gosh it feels good to not worry about my hair suffering from being ignored. It’s just too much going on.

BTW, I looove the Lazy Girl Method. Started at 11, finished at 12:30. And that’s with me being a novice and stopping to take pictures. I’m probably gonna be in crochets all year with some rests in between.

I don’t like the style yet but I plan to keep working at the curls until I do. I think it’ll look better once I separate the curls.

View media item 130197
ETA:

I’ve separated the curls a little. It’s still just okay looking but at least my hair is protected.
View media item 130201View media item 130199


----------



## michelle81

Chrismiss said:


> You guys don't wrap your hair at night? Am I stuck in the 90's?? Lol



I haven't in probably a decade. I think I stopped because I read somewhere on here years ago about it causing too much tension or something. I got out of the habit and now I'm just too lazy to do it. I protective style in a bun usually these days so the wrapping isn't as beneficial to me anymore.


----------



## LushLox

michelle81 said:


> I haven't in probably a decade. I think I stopped because I read somewhere on here years ago about it causing too much tension or something. I got out of the habit and now I'm just too lazy to do it. I protective style in a bun usually these days so the wrapping isn't as beneficial to me anymore.



I stopped because of the possible weakening of the hairline at the temples. Yes you can change the direction and I did, but it's a lot of combing and manipulation which was more of an issue for me.


----------



## MzSwift

Lol, so I took out the crochet style last night. It was just too short and kept falling in my face.  I'm going to install longer hair.  Trying to decide if I want to sew down a wig or if I want to crochet.  I do want to be able to wash and condition my hair at least biweekly.


----------



## Sosoothing

@MzSwift do you find the crochet lazy girl styles better for your hair than say, throwing on a lace front wig?


----------



## LushLox

I washed my hair today for the first time in like two weeks, I had such a shedload of shedding and my scalp just felt like I had such a gross layer of dirt on it along with the itchies.

I can't be having even a two week gap between washes, my hair and scalp simply does not like it. I must be around 10 weeks post now and it's where the hard work starts so no slipping and complacency.


----------



## ElegantElephant

I wear my hair down most days and am in need of a daily moisturizer that won’t weigh my hair down. Any suggestions?


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> @MzSwift do you find the crochet lazy girl styles better for your hair than say, throwing on a lace front wig?



I actually do feel better about the crochet styles vs the wigs for a few reasons.  My hair tangles badly when I cornrow it but that's because I'm not good at it.  My hair loves plaits though. With the lazy girl, I can put 5-10 plaits all over my head and then cover with the weaving cap and I'm good.  And the crochet style does a better job of hiding lumps than my wigs.

I like that my scalp can get air better in a crochet style than in a wig.  I also find that I'm more likely to leave my hair alone in a crochet style because it's more permanent than my wigs.  I actually just pin my wigs on instead of sewing them on so I'm more likely to remove them more often due to the bobby pins annoying the heck out of me. 

Also, for some reason, if my wig looks too "wiggy" I feel more self conscious about it vs a crochet style that looks wiggy.  Maybe because crochets are "braids" so it's sort of acceptable for an unnatural looking crochet in my mind.   Hope that makes a little sense. Lol


----------



## MzSwift

So I was just coming on to post that I took down my mini braids and that crochet style and cornrowed my hair. I want to do a new crochet style to last AT LEAST 4 weeks.  I've never left in large plaits for 4 weeks, usually just 3.  I'm hoping to get 4-6 weeks out of this new style.  

I did install a new style yesterday but the hair ended up short as well and it's very itchy.  It's coming out tonight and I'm planning to do my interpretation of Boho locs instead.  They will be long so that I have more options for putting the hair up and out of the way. I hope it turns out OK.  HYH 2019 - I'm hoping to unveil long, pretty relaxed hair at the EOTY.

SMH at myself.  
So to recap:  

I took out this-
View media item 130199
Installed this-
View media item 130205View media item 130207View media item 130203

Which I'm taking out as soon as I finish typing. Lol.  To install my variation of this-


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> I actually do feel better about the crochet styles vs the wigs for a few reasons.  My hair tangles badly when I cornrow it but that's because I'm not good at it.  My hair loves plaits though. With the lazy girl, I can put 5-10 plaits all over my head and then cover with the weaving cap and I'm good.  And the crochet style does a better job of hiding lumps than my wigs.
> 
> I like that my scalp can get air better in a crochet style than in a wig.  I also find that I'm more likely to leave my hair alone in a crochet style because it's more permanent than my wigs.  I actually just pin my wigs on instead of sewing them on so I'm more likely to remove them more often due to the bobby pins annoying the heck out of me.
> 
> Also, for some reason, if my wig looks too "wiggy" I feel more self conscious about it vs a crochet style that looks wiggy.  Maybe because crochets are "braids" so it's sort of acceptable for an unnatural looking crochet in my mind.   Hope that makes a little sense. Lol



Thanks for explaining sis. I'm new to wig wearing (lace fronts) and have never had any kind of crochet style done. Just want all the information I can get as I experiment more. And so far your hair practices seem to suit my hair too .


----------



## MzSwift

OMG, y'all. My scalp was on fire from just one day of that poofy hair!  It's crazy because when I didn't cut it, the hair didn't bother my scalp.

These goddess locs, however, are wonderful!!  I've had the hair for a year now but I never installed it because I was worried that it would be too heavy.  They are so lightweight!  So if you're a fine haired relaxed lady like me, these are definitely a good crochet choice.  They won't pull on your strands and the hair is very soft.  I hope they last a month or more! I'm off to order some more. I will probably be in these all year! Lol

View media item 130215View media item 130213View media item 130211


----------



## abioni

Ladies, not sure I have asked this but what are you using to cover your grey hair? Especially if your hair is fine.

I have experienced breakage because of dying my hair. I don't know what dye is safe to use.


----------



## MzSwift

abioni said:


> Ladies, not sure I have asked this but what are you using to cover your grey hair? Especially if your hair is fine.
> 
> I have experienced breakage because of dying my hair. I don't know what dye is safe to use.



Oh no!  

I've heard of relaxed ladies successfully using ayurveda powders to cover grays.  That's what I plan to do when the time comes.  But I know that sometimes,the grey hair can be stubborn.  Some ladies use just Henna and are fine with the rust/orange color the grays get. Others use henna and indigo either together or in sequence.  Some powders are supposed to naturally deter or treat graying like Brahmi, Bhringaraj and Amla.

Other ladies I've seen post that they use a semi/demi permanent hair color instead of  a permanent color.

Either way, I hope you find a solution soon bc breakage is heartbreaking


----------



## Prisangela

LushLox said:


> Does anyone still wrap their hair?
> 
> This Aveda video amused me I have to say. So YT folks are wrapping their hair now? I say "now," the video is quite old admittedly.
> 
> 
> Probably the most convoluted wrap process I have ever seen.


I do especially when freshly relaxed


----------



## Wenbev

abioni said:


> Ladies, not sure I have asked this but what are you using to cover your grey hair? Especially if your hair is fine.
> 
> I have experienced breakage because of dying my hair. I don't know what dye is safe to use.


I had breakage from coloring too much and I also have fine hair, even tho they greys are a completely diff animal. 
I’ve had greys since my 20s due to stress. I started out with henna and then went to coloring too often which led to breakage. 
Now I have a new stylist whom is a awesome colorist and we have attacked my greys with strategically placed highlights. 
My colorist does it in such a way that it still looks good when it’s growing out. I have grey singles at  at the top of my head and the ln a huge clump like morticia Addams  in the front. That section becomes my side bang when it’s growing out. 
You can also use those washout sticks that look like lipstick if you have greys primarily in the front as a quick fix


----------



## MzSwift

Happy Mother's Day to all of the mommies and mommy-figures!


----------



## danysedai

ElegantElephant said:


> I wear my hair down most days and am in need of a daily moisturizer that won’t weigh my hair down. Any suggestions?



I wear my hair down a lot and use Mizani coconut souffle, just a dab. I adore it.


----------



## MzSwift

Taking a break from doing my hair to say, ladies, these new hot air brushes are the bomb!  The best $30 I have spent this year.  I got one like this.






I feel like this is a relaxed lady's best friend. The silicone bristles are so soft and flexible that I barely feel any snags.  They have a little give like a paddle brush.  I blow dry my hair before braiding it up for my PS.  I'll keep using this as my primary blow dryer.  My regular blow dryer w/the hard comb attachment will be used whenever I plan to flat iron as I think it gets my hair straighter.


----------



## Wenbev

Relaxed over the weekend even though I had planned to get box braids over the holiday weekend.  Will revisit the idea in a bit.
Relaxed with ORS nolye, neutralized, ACV rinsed, French perm and DCd. I didn’t miss the protein before neutralizing but can’t do without the ACV rinse.   I have been using a lot of protein in prepoo treatments and DCs so maybe that’s why my hair still felt strong.

Ive also sorted the reason for my nape breakage - I’ve been sleeping on my back and I get night sweats.  I recently started sleeping on my side and have noticed thinning there now.  
Now to figure out a solution...


----------



## TLC1020

I'm 21 weeks post relaxer this week, I'll more than likely be relaxing this weekend.. I will be using Mizani relaxer, hopefully i won't underprocess my hair, that tends to happen when I have a lot of newgrowth.


----------



## LushLox

Out of interest when you guys retouch your hair how soon do you do a first wash and DC post relax? Do you have a particular system/process or do you just go by how your hair feels!


----------



## sunnieb

LushLox said:


> Out of interest when you guys retouch your hair how soon do you do a first wash and DC post relax? Do you have a particular system/process or do you just go by how your hair feels!



Usually a week.   I do so much prepping and conditioning with the relaxer process that I count that as my weekly dc.

I'll cowash the next day though since I sweat from working out.


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> Relaxed over the weekend even though I had planned to get box braids over the holiday weekend.  Will revisit the idea in a bit.
> Relaxed with ORS nolye, neutralized, ACV rinsed, French perm and DCd. I didn’t miss the protein before neutralizing but can’t do without the ACV rinse.   I have been using a lot of protein in prepoo treatments and DCs so maybe that’s why my hair still felt strong.
> 
> Ive also sorted the reason for my nape breakage - I’ve been sleeping on my back and I get night sweats.  I recently started sleeping on my side and have noticed thinning there now.
> Now to figure out a solution...



Do you think one of those neck pillows will work? My thinking is that it will support your neck and head and keep away the “sleep friction” since your head  won’t be rubbing/laying on the pillow whether you sleep on your back or your side.



TLC1020 said:


> I'm 21 weeks post relaxer this week, I'll more than likely be relaxing this weekend.. I will be using Mizani relaxer, hopefully i won't underprocess my hair, that tends to happen when I have a lot of newgrowth.



GL to you! 



LushLox said:


> Out of interest when you guys retouch your hair how soon do you do a first wash and DC post relax? Do you have a particular system/process or do you just go by how your hair feels!



If I’ve gone through all of the trouble of blow drying and flat ironing after my relaxer, then I usually try to allow that to last about 2 weeks. Otherwise, I prefer to wash and condish again or cowash as soon as possible bc I hate the lingering chemical smell after a fresh relaxer.


----------



## MzSwift

speaking of post-relaxer chemical smell, ladies I really need to know what tips you have to get rid of it. I feel like it lingers in my hair for weeks.

It’s one of the reasons I don’t relax more often. Also, I’ve stopped heat straightening my hair after a relaxer (except for length check) bc I feel like I’m baking that smell into my strands. I’m 9 weeks post and I still smelled the chemical after I blow dried my hair last night!

Not sure what I’m doing wrong when I relax, I neutralize 3 times, leaving it in at least 10 minutes each time AND I do a vinegar rinse with the last nuetralizer to ensure that I don’t have a lot relaxer residue. Then I do a protein tx followed by a moisturizing DC.

I’m so busy focusing on the health of my hair during a relaxer that I don’t like to throw in extra products but if you guys tell me that adding fruit juice or candy to the relaxer will help, I’m desperate enough to try it. Lol


----------



## MzSwift

Finished with my crochet goddess locs. The longest part of this process is cornrowing my hair.  But now that it's just going straight back, I may just wash and DC in the braids and rebraid them one at a time for the next set.  That may cut down on time.  

Also trying to play w color outside of 1B/33.  I usually stick w red tones but this blond is OK.  Especially for the summer.

View media item 130227
View media item 130225


----------



## Sosoothing

@MzSwift 
Nice! What color is that?


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> speaking of post-relaxer chemical smell, ladies I really need to know what tips you have to get rid of it. I feel like it lingers in my hair for weeks.
> 
> It’s one of the reasons I don’t relax more often. Also, I’ve stopped heat straightening my hair after a relaxer (except for length check) bc I feel like I’m baking that smell into my strands. I’m 9 weeks post and I still smelled the chemical after I blow dried my hair last night!
> 
> Not sure what I’m doing wrong when I relax, I neutralize 3 times, leaving it in at least 10 minutes each time AND I do a vinegar rinse with the last nuetralizer to ensure that I don’t have a lot relaxer residue. Then I do a protein tx followed by a moisturizing DC.
> 
> I’m so busy focusing on the health of my hair during a relaxer that I don’t like to throw in extra products but if you guys tell me that adding fruit juice or candy to the relaxer will help, I’m desperate enough to try it. Lol



I have no idea. I think I'm so used to the smell I don't notice how long it lasts.
Have you considered a hair perfume to try and mask it?
I would have thought vinegar would be enough but I guess not.

I haven't used a hair perfume before but it might help. I'm considering trying a hair perfume only because I like smelling nice all over.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> @MzSwift
> Nice! What color is that?



It's 30 and a 1B/30 mix.



Sosoothing said:


> I'm considering trying a hair perfume only because I like smelling nice all over.



Exactly!  I put effort into my body smelling right.  I'd hate to walk past people smelling like a mix of fragrance and chemical process.  No, I've never tried a hair perfume- my leave in condish usually helps with the smell.  But now that I'm long term PSing, I may need to look into something.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

LushLox said:


> Out of interest when you guys retouch your hair how soon do you do a first wash and DC post relax? Do you have a particular system/process or do you just go by how your hair feels!



Sometimes I’ll wash the very next morning/day. Depends on how well I can remove the relaxer deposits. 

Sodium based relaxers (lye ones), give me such a hard time when it comes to neutralizing. I often find myself at a cross roads because I wish to do a protein treatment as soon as possible, but hardly anything will penetrate if too much relaxer deposit is still present. I relaxed about 5-6 days ago (corrective relaxer), and I made the dumb decision to try a motions relaxer that was sodium based, instead of my tried and true ORS no lye kit, and hardly anything took to my hair. I washed the next day and the neutralizing shampoo did a decent job of getting rid of any remaining deposits, but my hair was SO unhappy. Unbelievably dry and resistant to my typical products that work for me.

If I use ORS no lye, the potassium base is by far waaaaayyy easier to remove from my hair, so I usually won’t have the need to wash for another 3-4 days. By then a wash is needed just because my scalp likes to be clean frequently. Otherwise I can wait for however long I want.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

MzSwift said:


> speaking of post-relaxer chemical smell, ladies I really need to know what tips you have to get rid of it. I feel like it lingers in my hair for weeks.
> 
> It’s one of the reasons I don’t relax more often. Also, I’ve stopped heat straightening my hair after a relaxer (except for length check) bc I feel like I’m baking that smell into my strands. I’m 9 weeks post and I still smelled the chemical after I blow dried my hair last night!
> 
> Not sure what I’m doing wrong when I relax, I neutralize 3 times, leaving it in at least 10 minutes each time AND I do a vinegar rinse with the last nuetralizer to ensure that I don’t have a lot relaxer residue. Then I do a protein tx followed by a moisturizing DC.
> 
> I’m so busy focusing on the health of my hair during a relaxer that I don’t like to throw in extra products but if you guys tell me that adding fruit juice or candy to the relaxer will help, I’m desperate enough to try it. Lol



Idk if it’s because i spend most of time here in the Shea Thread now, but Shea Butter completely zaps that chemical smell. The next day after a relaxer I just evenly apply a bit in sections all over my hair. I end up just smelling like pure Shea Butter.

Sometime last year and the beginning of this year, I was using a lot of popular overseas brands. Ones from Japan and Korea. They are by no means naturally derived products, but they were so strong in fragrance that the leave-ins could neutralize that relaxer smell even the day of my relaxer. You could try some products from YesStyle.com. That’s where All those products I used came from. They’re affordable and made of salon quality stuff, since it’s targeted towards consumers who frequent the salon and do a lot of styling and heat usage. They produce one of my absolute all time favorite protein treatments. 

Another thing I did once upon a time was use a baking soda rinse. Might be worth a try. Only reason I don’t do it anymore is because it roughs up my hair cuticles quite a bit. 

Last but not least is a simple peppermint rinse. I’m talking POTENT. As concentrated as you can stand it. When I didn’t have anything else, I tried my best to have a spare essential peppermint tincture on hand. Fair warning, everything is gonna be whistling....everywhere when you’re in the shower with it. I use that word to describe that cool breeze/minty sensation. If anything else, that should do the trick.


----------



## MzSwift

PlanetCybertron said:


> Idk if it’s because i spend most of time here in the Shea Thread now, but Shea Butter completely zaps that chemical smell. The next day after a relaxer I just evenly apply a bit in sections all over my hair. I end up just smelling like pure Shea Butter.
> 
> Sometime last year and the beginning of this year, I was using a lot of popular overseas brands. Ones from Japan and Korea. They are by no means naturally derived products, but they were so strong in fragrance that the leave-ins could neutralize that relaxer smell even the day of my relaxer. You could try some products from YesStyle.com. That’s where All those products I used came from. They’re affordable and made of salon quality stuff, since it’s targeted towards consumers who frequent the salon and do a lot of styling and heat usage. They produce one of my absolute all time favorite protein treatments.
> 
> Another thing I did once upon a time was use a baking soda rinse. Might be worth a try. Only reason I don’t do it anymore is because it roughs up my hair cuticles quite a bit.
> 
> Last but not least is a simple peppermint rinse. I’m talking POTENT. As concentrated as you can stand it. When I didn’t have anything else, I tried my best to have a spare essential peppermint tincture on hand. Fair warning, everything is gonna be whistling....everywhere when you’re in the shower with it. I use that word to describe that cool breeze/minty sensation. If anything else, that should do the trick.



OMG, thank you so much for this!! 

I’m definitely going to look into the Asian hair products.  And I do have peppermint castile soap that use to make my hair cleanser with lemon oil and powders. I could add additional peppermint EO. Hmm.  And yes, “whistling” is a great descriptor! LOL

And now that you’ve mentioned it, I believe years ago I did a fizzle, I think that’s what it’s called, once as my conditioner after a relaxer — the one that’s condish+amino acids+baking soda. I don’t remember if it got rid of the smell but I had one of the best presses I’ve ever had after that. That’s another reason to try it again.


----------



## Wenbev

I do use an orthopedic pillow but I purchased a “cool” mattress pad and pillowcase to help. Having thyroid issues suck.


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> I do use an orthopedic pillow but I purchased a “cool” mattress pad and pillowcase to help. Having thyroid issues suck.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

MzSwift said:


> OMG, thank you so much for this!!
> 
> I’m definitely going to look into the Asian hair products.  And I do have peppermint castile soap that use to make my hair cleanser with lemon oil and powders. I could add additional peppermint EO. Hmm.  And yes, “whistling” is a great descriptor! LOL
> 
> And now that you’ve mentioned it, I believe years ago I did a fizzle, I think that’s what it’s called, once as my conditioner after a relaxer — the one that’s condish+amino acids+baking soda. I don’t remember if it got rid of the smell but I had one of the best presses I’ve ever had after that. That’s another reason to try it again.



I have yet to delve into amino acids from things other than Butters, but I’m tempted to now. Granted I don’t know where to start.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Does anybody watch Seun on Youtube?
This is her most recent video.
Her hair has grown quite a bit. She advocates a lot of protective styles like crochet braids and sew-ins. I’m curious to see where her channel gets to in the future. Her styles also seem very doable, and not too complicated.


----------



## MzSwift

PlanetCybertron said:


> Does anybody watch Seun on Youtube?
> This is her most recent video.
> Her hair has grown quite a bit. She advocates a lot of protective styles like crochet braids and sew-ins. I’m curious to see where her channel gets to in the future. Her styles also seem very doable, and not too complicated.



I love her!  And her hair is definitely thriving. 
Yes, she totally makes it look simple.  She's the one who convince me that I could try my own sew in last year.  I bought all of the hair, needles, etc. and then realized that NOPE, I ain't cut out for it. Lol.


----------



## abioni

Thank you so much for the tips. I bought henna and indigo to try again. I have used indigo before and it fried my hair. I have been researching ways to prevent the dryness.

The semi and demi colors are what broke my hair. I guess my hair doesn't like chemical dyes.




MzSwift said:


> Oh no!
> 
> I've heard of relaxed ladies successfully using ayurveda powders to cover grays.  That's what I plan to do when the time comes.  But I know that sometimes,the grey hair can be stubborn.  Some ladies use just Henna and are fine with the rust/orange color the grays get. Others use henna and indigo either together or in sequence.  Some powders are supposed to naturally deter or treat graying like Brahmi, Bhringaraj and Amla.
> 
> Other ladies I've seen post that they use a semi/demi permanent hair color instead of  a permanent color.
> 
> Either way, I hope you find a solution soon bc breakage is heartbreaking


----------



## abioni

Do you have a link to this? What is it called?



MzSwift said:


> Taking a break from doing my hair to say, ladies, these new hot air brushes are the bomb!  The best $30 I have spent this year.  I got one like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like this is a relaxed lady's best friend. The silicone bristles are so soft and flexible that I barely feel any snags.  They have a little give like a paddle brush.  I blow dry my hair before braiding it up for my PS.  I'll keep using this as my primary blow dryer.  My regular blow dryer w/the hard comb attachment will be used whenever I plan to flat iron as I think it gets my hair straighter.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PlanetCybertron said:


> Does anybody watch Seun on Youtube?
> This is her most recent video.
> Her hair has grown quite a bit. She advocates a lot of protective styles like crochet braids and sew-ins. I’m curious to see where her channel gets to in the future. Her styles also seem very doable, and not too complicated.


Her voice is so relaxing lol


----------



## MzSwift

abioni said:


> Do you have a link to this? What is it called?



Yes ma'am, here it is:


----------



## PlanetCybertron

And so one of my rather neglectful habits has caught up to me:
Exhibit B (right side)





For a while now, I had blown off something I heard once on a YouTube video, but I don’t think I can anymore.

NEAT PARTS.

That part of my hair that’s completely broken off is from mostly....well...completely not parting my hair. So when it came time to braid some hairs would be all the way on the left side of my head in a braid, instead of being neatly braided down in the right side. Come time to moisturize or put them up I would continuously snap the same hairs in the exact same place, because I kept braiding in that exact same spot.

Case in point this style:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like it, but as you can see, there’s really no part anywhere. And the hairs are being allowed to go any which way they please, and get left out, or get tugged on, or become frizzy.

All of which led to breakage. And it’s on both my leg and right side of my upper crown area on the exact same spots.

Exhibit B (left side)





So for right now I just put my hair in box braids while I try to revise a new approach. In the above pictures I was nearly done installing them. While my parts aren’t completely box-like, or geometric, my whole goal was to have them neat, all relatively the same size, and where my scalp was visible. Not tight or anything, but it ensured me that all of my hairs, especially at the root, we’re all contained, and couldn’t tangle up on each other.

In the back of my head I should’ve probably paid more attention to putting in time and effort to make sure my parts were neat when protective styling/braiding, but for a while I was under the assumption that parting wasn’t necessary unless you were going for really clean cut styles. Alas I was proven wrong.

But it’s not too bad though. The breakage could’ve been much much worse. It’s all a learning process.


----------



## MzSwift

Oh no @PlanetCybertron  !  ((BIG HUG))  So good you caught it and identified the problem.  Identifying the problem is the hardest part sometimes in this hair game.

Thank you for that reminder. That's also a habit I carried over from my natural days.  I part with my fingers and it is very apparent when I do my cornrows. I get bad tangles probably from the combination of my poor skills and from not using straight parts. 

And that's my update, ladies:

I'm almost 2 weeks into these crochet locs and I still love them but my cornrowing skills aren't the greatest.  Because of that, the fact that I did about 13 of them and the fact that my strands are fine (so some of the cornrows are tiny), the cornrows along my edges are starting to loosen.   I usually compensate for my poor skills by using a weaving net over the cornrows when I crochet but with the locs, I didn't want to do that.  So I have to take them out. I need something that will last at least a month.  I can't keep doing my hair every 2-3 weeks.

My hair does better in single braids/plaits or twists anyway.  And I can keep those in longer.  So I've been looking at installing either kinkier passion twists or spring twists. Because I stretch my relaxer so long and I don't have time/energy to actually care for my hair right now, I'm going to keep using the extension hair to protect.  My hair is longish, so I'm looking for a long hair friendly style that doesn't look very long. I'll be happy to finally get settled into a style so that I can keep it in for 4-6 weeks. Wish me luck!

Here are the PSs I'm considering next:













I'm leaning more toward the bigger twists. Love those!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

MzSwift said:


> Oh no @PlanetCybertron ! ((BIG HUG)) So good you caught it and identified the problem. Identifying the problem is the hardest part sometimes in this hair game.



Thanks for the support!
And I definitely agree. Glad I finally figured out the issue. Well, more like noticed it. At first I didn’t even realize how short the area was.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m baaaack. 

At least for now 

I went back to my favorite relaxer Vitale Sensitive Scalp. However, this time I added 2 tablespoons of Haitian Black Castor Oil to my relaxer.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m baaaack.
> 
> At least for now
> 
> I went back to my favorite relaxer Vitale Sensitive Scalp. However, this time I added 2 tablespoons of Haitian Black Castor Oil to my relaxer.



How do you like your results? 
I loved my first relaxer after coming back from rocking natural/virgin hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> How do you like your results?
> I loved my first relaxer after coming back from rocking natural/virgin hair.


I love the top, but I think I left too much texture in the back. Same as last time 
I would have had it, but the da*mb neutralizing shampoo kept dripping in my eyes. I started with the top this time. I’m thinking in about 4 weeks depending on how Sybil treats me, I might do a corrective. I did leave two pieces on the side of my head natural though 

*edit or I might not I love it lmao here’s my results


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Man, I never realized how much damage my natural hair hides until it’s relaxed or straightened. Being natural allows me to be too lazy I need to be held accountable and relaxed hair will definitely do that. I’m still using my natural hair products (any APB products I didn’t give away, Oyin Juices and Berries, Melanin Twist Cream, Castor Oil(s)). I need to get some applicator bottles so I can get under my two french braids (which are under a headwrap), instead of constantly taking them down, moisturizing, and braiding them back up.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was a little worried after I applied my relaxer cause it felt a little dry, buuut, after I deep conditioned, I applied my winning combo from my natural days...

Bam 

It makes my relaxed hair feel soft too. Thank Gawd 

These short pieces are killing me and I need a trim. I’m gonna try to trim it this weekend.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

She wouldn’t go in the two big braids so I gave her own braid. It’s a good thing I’m wearing headwraps 

My scalp isn’t this orange either, I just changed the brightness trying to upload here, but it didn’t work lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have a potty mouth with a goldfish memory and I forget that I can’t curse on here. Often.

Anyhoo, my hair is really soft. I mean REALLY soft. I don’t know if I should be worried or not, because I don’t wanna mess up my protein moisture balance. I usually wear my headwrap during the day, and take it off at night. Even the natural pieces are soft and they don’t get covered. I’m curious to see how long I can go before I have to moisturize again. I think I’m gonna do a lazy protein treatment (Aphogee 2step mixed with a deep conditioner) just to ease my mind lol.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I have a potty mouth with a goldfish memory and I forget that I can’t curse on here. Often.
> 
> Anyhoo, my hair is really soft. I mean REALLY soft. I don’t know if I should be worried or not, because I don’t wanna mess up my protein moisture balance. I usually wear my headwrap during the day, and take it off at night. Even the natural pieces are soft and they don’t get covered. I’m curious to see how long I can go before I have to moisturize again. I think I’m gonna do a lazy protein treatment (Aphogee 2step mixed with a deep conditioner) just to ease my mind lol.



If it ain't broke don't try to fix it, sis.  Soft sounds good to me!


----------



## MzSwift

No more cornrows. No more cornrows. No more cornrows.

I keep saying it but I’ll keep on until I get it through my thick skull. Lol.  My hair gets especially tangled when I take down my PS and I’m working with lots of new growth.

Thinking of relaxing in the next 4 weeks or so. I’m only 12 weeks post. Planning to do some WNGs afterwards to help get rid of the relaxer smell. And because it’s summer time. Might get to finally practice the scrunching look. I really miss my easy texlax hair. WNG used to be my everyday look when it was short. I’m excited to try this on long hair.


----------



## Fotchygirl

Braiding my hair and wearing it as a  braid out causes tangles for me @MzSwift. But I can't help it cos when I am more than 8 weeks post I have to wash my hair in braids otherwise tangle city. I think my hair is too fine.


----------



## MzSwift

Fotchygirl said:


> Braiding my hair and wearing it as a  braid out causes tangles for me @MzSwift. But I can't help it cos when I am more than 8 weeks post I have to wash my hair in braids otherwise tangle city. I think my hair is too fine.



I think you’re right, sis. It might be a fine-haired thing. I also used to wash my hair in braids too, I think I’m going to go back to it. Thanks for the reminder!

My hair loves medium sized plaits though so I’m going to stick to those. I will only rock those as a base for my wigs and crochet styles. I also like mini braids bc it gets frizzy almost immediately and I like the imperfect look. They just take FOREVER to do and to take down.


----------



## sunnieb

I haven't been in the thread in a lil bit, so I need to hop back and catch up with y'all. 

Update on me:

Relaxed last week and unfortunately experienced more breakage at the nape and my crown.  I decreased my relaxer time to 15 minutes and relaxed those areas last with no extra smoothing. 

My overall hair is still growing in nicely. I can even make a scrunchie ponytail now!!!

 

I'll continue pushing forward and go back to using castor oil twice daily instead of a few times a week. 

Now let me go catch up.....


----------



## sunnieb

ElegantElephant said:


> I wear my hair down most days and am in need of a daily moisturizer that won’t weigh my hair down. Any suggestions?



I've used ORS Carrot Oil since before joining this site. My hair loves it and I can use a ton of a dab depending on what my hair needs at the moment.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> I haven't been in the thread in a lil bit, so I need to hop back and catch up with y'all.
> 
> Update on me:
> 
> Relaxed last week and unfortunately experienced more breakage at the nape and my crown.  I decreased my relaxer time to 15 minutes and relaxed those areas last with no extra smoothing.
> 
> My overall hair is still growing in nicely. I can even make a scrunchie ponytail now!!!
> 
> View attachment 447795
> 
> I'll continue pushing forward and go back to using castor oil twice daily instead of a few times a week.
> 
> Now let me go catch up.....


Ooh yes hunny!


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Ooh yes hunny!



I've missed you!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> I've missed you!


Aww, you’re about to make a faux gangster  cry


----------



## MzSwift

So I relaxed my hair last night around midnight. It was a last minute decision. My hair has been so tangly for the last year or so and I’ve just been hiding it away instead of dealing with it.

Relaxer went well and I followed it with a baking soda + Braggs amino acids + conditioner DC. As I was applying the DC it was elongating my hair. I remember now that it used to help make it easier for me to stretch my relaxers.  Cowashed this morning and my hair was so easy to deal with! I’m bringing this back to my regi along with my trusty salt/Hibiscus DC mix.

I’ve finally come to the realization that my hair does better when I mix my own products using cholesterol and Suave as a base. I’m throwing out all of these other products.  KISS.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think when I relax my hair next time, I’m gonna relax it a little bit straighter. It’s still a little too much natural in the back.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I shared this in the Shea Butter thread, but I’ll post it here

Most recent length shot:






Almost to my goal length yay!


----------



## MzSwift

@ItsMeLilLucky 
I totally struggled with that too when I first relaxed my natural hair.  My first few, I left too texture and dealt with SSKs which was one of the reasons I relaxed in the first place.  GL to you!  And please don't make the mistake I made of over-correcting.  I ended up having to grow out and cut off all of that bone straight hair. 

@PlanetCybertron 

Whohoo!! Grow on, girl!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift Thanks! I’m going back and forth with should I get rid of some of the texture.


----------



## MzSwift

Tried my hand at a banded ponytail today.  

View media item 130261


----------



## PlanetCybertron

MzSwift said:


> Tried my hand at a banded ponytail today.
> 
> View media item 130261



Looking full and thick and all of the above!


----------



## GraceandJoy

MzSwift said:


> Tried my hand at a banded ponytail today.


I LOVE YOUR PONY TAIL! Goals


----------



## MzSwift

PlanetCybertron said:


> Looking full and thick and all of the above!



Thanks so much, sis!  



GraceandJoy said:


> I LOVE YOUR PONY TAIL! Goals



Thanks, sis. 
I'm trying to work my way to Sade ponytail status. Lol!


----------



## a_g_doren

Hi everyone I'm hoping you ladies here can help me out. After 10+ years natural I decided to relax my hair. Wash day had become an all-day chore, styling my hair at the last minute for outings was impossible and in spite of actually accomplishing my goal of waist length hair shrinkage put my styles just below my shoulders. My hair was no fun, I couldn't enjoy the results of my hard work. So after some consideration, I decided to relax.

Prior to going natural, I'd never had a problem with relaxed hair --my hair is 4b/c and low porosity-- meaning my hair responded well to heat and could endure harsh treatments fairly well. In spite of that, I was always gentle with my relaxed hair and would usually do braids out when I was relaxed in the past. In spite of the condemnation of friends and family, last May I went to the beauty shop, purchased a no-lye relaxer kit and straightened my hair. Typically I touch up somewhere between 16 and 20 weeks though I am thinking of going longer. After relaxing I went to a beautician and had my hair cut back to bra-strap length. I was very happy.

At first, I had good results and experimented with blow-drying and flat ironing, roller sets and the occasional braid-out and tbh I love my relaxed hair. Wash day went down to a few hours and I could quickly and easily change my styles. Everything was going good however in the last six months I began to notice increased dryness, tangling and breakage especially after washing my hair was especially bad no matter what I did. This Sunday was the final straw. Thinking my problem was heat damage (even though that didn't quite make sense) I planned to wrap my hair after washing thinking a break from the heat would do the trick.

My hair was so dry and tangled after washing I had to slather on 3 leave-in conditioners, hair oil, and setting lotion to get my hair into a somewhat manageable state. From there I attempted to wrap my hair, found out I wasn't that good at wrapping and went about searching for answers online. Everywhere I looked I read about heat damage, chemical damage, split ends and cutting until a thread came up on this very forum talking about mineral build-up from no-lye relaxers.
After reading about no-lye relaxers and calcium build-up I knew I had the beginnings of an answer. I bought myself a bottle of Neutrogena no more residue clarifying shampoo and washed my hair this morning. For the first time in months, my hair was soft and minimally tangled after conditioning.  I opted to blow dry my hair after washing this morning and am trying to decide what my regimen should be going forward.

Braid outs haven't worked well since the no-lye relaxer got my hair straighter than anticipated and I am still concerned about my hair's overall health given the amount of time I was styling and treating it with calcium build-up. Heat seems to be working best for now and I make a point of being careful I limit heat styling to once every one or two weeks and roller set in between. I'm especially interested in a no-heat regimen since my plan was to use braids. I am switching back to a lye relaxer probably Vitale or Motions. I welcome any suggestions for styling and care going forward as I would like to see my hair get back to waist length. Thanks for reading through my story, you ladies are the best.


----------



## MzSwift

a_g_doren said:


> Hi everyone I'm hoping you ladies here can help me out. After 10+ years natural I decided to relax my hair. Wash day had become an all-day chore, styling my hair at the last minute for outings was impossible and in spite of actually accomplishing my goal of waist length hair shrinkage put my styles just below my shoulders. My hair was no fun, I couldn't enjoy the results of my hard work. So after some consideration, I decided to relax.
> 
> I'd never had a problem with relaxed hair --my hair is 4b/c and low porosity-- meaning my hair responded well to heat and could endure harsh treatments fairly well. In spite of that, I was always gentle with my relaxed hair and would usually do braids out. In spite of the condemnation of friends and family, last May I went to the beauty shop, purchased a no-lye relaxer kit and straightened my hair. Typically I touch up somewhere between 16 and 20 weeks though I am thinking of going longer. After relaxing I went to a beautician and had my hair cut back to bra-strap length. I was very happy.
> 
> At first, I had good results and experimented with blow-drying and flat ironing, roller sets and the occasional braid-out and tbh I love my relaxed hair. Wash day went down to a few hours and I could quickly and easily change my styles. Everything was going good however in the last six months I began to notice increased dryness, tangling and breakage especially after washing my hair was especially bad no matter what I did. This Sunday was the final straw. Thinking my problem was heat damage (even though that didn't quite make sense) I planned to wrap my hair after washing thinking a break from the heat would do the trick.
> 
> My hair was so dry and tangled after washing I had to slather on 3 leave-in conditioners, hair oil, and setting lotion to get my hair into a somewhat manageable state. From there I attempted to wrap my hair, found out I wasn't that good at wrapping and went about searching for answers online. Everywhere I looked I read about heat damage, chemical damage, split ends and cutting until a thread came up on this very forum talking about mineral build-up from no-lye relaxers.
> After reading about no-lye relaxers and calcium build-up I knew I had the beginnings of an answer. I bought myself a bottle of Neutrogena no more residue clarifying shampoo and washed my hair this morning. For the first time in months, my hair was soft and minimally tangled after conditioning.  I opted to blow dry my hair after washing this morning and am trying to decide what my regimen should be going forward.
> 
> Braid outs haven't worked well since the no-lye relaxer got my hair straighter than anticipated and I am still concerned about my hair's overall health given the amount of time I was styling and treating it with calcium build-up. Heat seems to be working best for now and I make a point of being careful I limit heat styling to once every one or two weeks and roller set in between. I'm especially interested in a no-heat regimen since my plan was to use braids. I am switching back to a lye relaxer probably Vitale or Motions. I welcome any suggestions for styling and care going forward as I would like to see my hair get back to waist length. Thanks for reading through my story, you ladies are the best.



Hi and 

Before I get going on any ideas here's a big hug.  

So your story started like mine.  I grew my natural hair to WL and was fed up with SSKs, long wash days, and not seeing my hard work.  I read a ton of relaxed hair threads before I actually took the plunge and decided to go with LYE relaxers precisely for the very reason you listed.  I was really concerned about my ability to manage the calcium buildup because I had never had long relaxed hair in my life.  After underprocessing, I ended up eventually over correcting too straight and then had to grow out and cut the bone straight hair.

Having said all of that.. Lol. I feel your pain and it's good to hear that you've narrowed down a reason for your hair troubles. Glad you got those tangles under control.  I totally understand how frustrating that can be.  I actually use Motions lye with no problems. I tried the Vitale lye Mild and it was too strong for my hair.  I'm fine-haired, cottony, 4B with 4A sprinkled in.  I also prefer to texlax instead of relaxing bone straight  because it helps my hair look fuller.  I've seen lots of ladies grow long, beautiful bone straight relaxed hair though so you can't go wrong as long as you care for it properly.

I can't wrap without manipulating my hair too much so I've been cross wrapping instead when I want to keep my style straight.  Have you tried that?  Every now and then I also do one single bantu knot top bun that I rock for a day or two and then release for a pretty curl. When I first relaxed, I rocked tons of braidouts because I was ready to feel the length that I had earned.  But I think that was to the detriment of my hair. I was stalled in MBL land for years because I fell off of what got me to WL in the first place.

I'm not really good with product recommendations because I strongly believe that proper retention is based on finding the techniques that work for you (your unique protein-moisture balance, manipulation tolerance level, finger detangling vs tools, protecting your ends via products vs styles, etc) and then you can substitute in products to fit your regi techniques.  For instance, I've learned that my hair prefers weekly light/mild protein, lots of moisture/water, finger detangling, little to no manipulation, I prefer to protect my ends via styles instead of just using a heavy product and my scalp likes to be clean. I've found all of that to be true both natural and relaxed.  

When I was natural, I only used heat (blow dryer and/or flat iron) once or twice per year. I had trouble transitioning my mind after I relaxed so it took me a while to use more heat.  I've actually started blow drying more and, like you, I like it.  I use a hot hair brush instead of a blow dryer though.  I find the flexible bristles to be easier on my fine strands, especially since I finger detangle 95% of the time.  I only blow out about once every 1-2 months or whenever I redo my protective style.  Have you tried a hot air brush? Such a godsend!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

a_g_doren said:


> Hi everyone I'm hoping you ladies here can help me out. After 10+ years natural I decided to relax my hair. Wash day had become an all-day chore, styling my hair at the last minute for outings was impossible and in spite of actually accomplishing my goal of waist length hair shrinkage put my styles just below my shoulders. My hair was no fun, I couldn't enjoy the results of my hard work. So after some consideration, I decided to relax.
> 
> Prior to going natural, I'd never had a problem with relaxed hair --my hair is 4b/c and low porosity-- meaning my hair responded well to heat and could endure harsh treatments fairly well. In spite of that, I was always gentle with my relaxed hair and would usually do braids out when I was relaxed in the past. In spite of the condemnation of friends and family, last May I went to the beauty shop, purchased a no-lye relaxer kit and straightened my hair. Typically I touch up somewhere between 16 and 20 weeks though I am thinking of going longer. After relaxing I went to a beautician and had my hair cut back to bra-strap length. I was very happy.
> 
> At first, I had good results and experimented with blow-drying and flat ironing, roller sets and the occasional braid-out and tbh I love my relaxed hair. Wash day went down to a few hours and I could quickly and easily change my styles. Everything was going good however in the last six months I began to notice increased dryness, tangling and breakage especially after washing my hair was especially bad no matter what I did. This Sunday was the final straw. Thinking my problem was heat damage (even though that didn't quite make sense) I planned to wrap my hair after washing thinking a break from the heat would do the trick.
> 
> My hair was so dry and tangled after washing I had to slather on 3 leave-in conditioners, hair oil, and setting lotion to get my hair into a somewhat manageable state. From there I attempted to wrap my hair, found out I wasn't that good at wrapping and went about searching for answers online. Everywhere I looked I read about heat damage, chemical damage, split ends and cutting until a thread came up on this very forum talking about mineral build-up from no-lye relaxers.
> After reading about no-lye relaxers and calcium build-up I knew I had the beginnings of an answer. I bought myself a bottle of Neutrogena no more residue clarifying shampoo and washed my hair this morning. For the first time in months, my hair was soft and minimally tangled after conditioning.  I opted to blow dry my hair after washing this morning and am trying to decide what my regimen should be going forward.
> 
> Braid outs haven't worked well since the no-lye relaxer got my hair straighter than anticipated and I am still concerned about my hair's overall health given the amount of time I was styling and treating it with calcium build-up. Heat seems to be working best for now and I make a point of being careful I limit heat styling to once every one or two weeks and roller set in between. I'm especially interested in a no-heat regimen since my plan was to use braids. I am switching back to a lye relaxer probably Vitale or Motions. I welcome any suggestions for styling and care going forward as I would like to see my hair get back to waist length. Thanks for reading through my story, you ladies are the best.



@MzSwift made absolutely excellent points concerning caring for your hair when it’s relaxed.

I never really liked that “freshly relaxed” feeling, because none of my products or techniques would work when even the slightest of buildup present.

Every relaxer session I dedicate at the most two days to fully make sure all of that heavy metal deposit is removed.

And like MzSwift I too have been considering blow drying a bit more, since an efficient and quicker wash day means less time spent with my hands in my hair, and less time having my hair go through manipulation. I’m also considering investing in the RevAir, because so far the reviews seem to boast decreased time spent drying, and more concentrated blow outs/stretching in place of using combs and brushes, and for that matter, using your hands as well.

I was natural through middle and high school, and the same issues I faced then, I also face now. Only difference is that I now am willing to sit and spend more time brainstorming solutions, and when I decide to transition back to natural hair, I’ll already have the tools needed to care for it in its natural state. 

For the most part my hair behaves very very similarly to when I was natural. SSKs, crown fragility, tangling at the roots, and shed hairs getting stuck and causing knots. Only difference is that now it’s more fragile. It’s still baby fine, soft to the touch when properly moisturized, weighs down easily, needs light and consistent amounts of protein as well, and can’t handle even a moderate frequency of manipulation for prolonged periods of time, as it always done since being natural. 

I’m a big advocate for technique over products, because you can have the most natural, hand picked, home grown, self mixed, or expensive products out there, if your technique or how you handle your hair is not up to your own hair’s standards, no amount of product will get you to longer hair.

I’m just now coming back from a setback I had most of last year, and now I’m onto to fixing the current issue I have. I don’t have all the answers, and by no means is my regimen perfect, but getting closer and closer to that personal and optimal solution to caring for my hair is always something I’m searching for, and it’s gotten me all the way to Classic Length hair currently. (Well mostly Classic, I have about an inch to go.) 


I think it’s great you managed to catch the issue and go about fixing it. I love when I can get over milestone or problem and keep moving forward.


----------



## a_g_doren

@PlanetCybertron @MzSwift 

Thank you both for the suggestions. The regimen not changing much because of texture makes sense. Like I should have been clarifying all along even without knowing about the calcium deposits, ah well. I'll look into the hot air brush and styles you suggested. I have been using heat more than planned and that worries me a bit, it was mainly because of the tangling I was dealing with. Any style that didn't involve straightening my hair completely left it horribly tangled regardless of how it may have looked. Fingers crossed, that's resolved now. Do either of you ladies have any links to styling tutorials on Youtube or just your favorite relaxed gurus?


----------



## MzSwift

a_g_doren said:


> @PlanetCybertron @MzSwift
> 
> Thank you both for the suggestions. The regimen not changing much because of texture makes sense. Like I should have been clarifying all along even without knowing about the calcium deposits, ah well. I'll look into the hot air brush and styles you suggested. I have been using heat more than planned and that worries me a bit, it was mainly because of the tangling I was dealing with. Any style that didn't involve straightening my hair completely left it horribly tangled regardless of how it may have looked. Fingers crossed, that's resolved now. Do either of you ladies have any links to styling tutorials on Youtube or just your favorite relaxed gurus?



I honestly primarily use YT for PSing ideas.  Since a lot of the relaxed YTers have been going natural or newly relaxed heads it's been hard to keep up with them.  But I do like to watch older vids of the relaxed ladies sometimes.  

I watch TheTabbi1.  She cut her TBL hair to about APL a couple of years ago and she's almost grown her hair back.  I believe she relaxes straight, no texlax.  I also like BriannaLive.  She has thick relaxed hair as well.  But she, like a lot of them, expand their channels into fashion, nails, makeup, etc.  I'm not really interested in the other stuff, just hair. Lol.  

Oh!  I also watch YT on mute so I have no idea how these women sound, if they curse or what type of music they play on their vids so I apologize in advance. I just use the closed caption feature. 

I just thought of another one: Hairlicious.  She has a great blog too in addition to her YT.  The other blog I used to love is Just Grow Already.  Her hair was beautiful, there's a lot of good info on there.  I believe she has gone natural though.


----------



## MzSwift

For the past two days I've been using a hairnet over my braided ponytail bun and I feel like I'm really PSing better.  Why did it take me so long to try this?!  I think I remember @sunnieb  doing this when she was bunning for retention.  Thanks girl for another great tip!


----------



## danysedai

a_g_doren said:


> .



One who does a no heat regimen with drool worthy hip length or longer relaxed hair is spicebeauty473 on Instagram. She considers her hair to be texlaxed but IMO it's leaning more towards a straighter result so  it might be similar to yours. And her regimen is simple.

https://www.instagram.com/spicebeauty473/


----------



## MzSwift

danysedai said:


> One who does a no heat regimen with drool worthy hip length or longer relaxed hair is spicebeauty473 on Instagram. She considers her hair to be texlaxed but IMO it's leaning more towards a straighter result so  it might be similar to yours. And her regimen is simple.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/spicebeauty473/




So lovely. See now, I don't even have an IG account but I might have to get one so that I can stalk.  OMG! 

And yeah, her hair looks straight under the running water.  I think my hair would be easier to detangle if I relaxed straighter but my fine strands won't let me be great with bone straight hair


----------



## Sanity

MzSwift said:


> Tried my hand at a banded ponytail today.
> 
> View media item 130261



Goals hair twin!!


----------



## Sanity

Hello Ladies! 
I'm currently 15 weeks post! The hairloss treatments are working, I have a few more to go before I am free from the neddle. This week I plan to blow out my hair and rebraid it again in 2 weeks. The length is now 15-16". I've noticed that my growing phase has slowed down. If I can wait until mid August then I will start texlaxing again or go back natural.


----------



## MzSwift

Sanity said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I'm currently 15 weeks post! The hairloss treatments are working, I have a few more to go before I am free from the neddle. This week I plan to blow out my hair and rebraid it again in 2 weeks. The length is now 15-16". I've noticed that my growing phase has slowed down. If I can wait until mid August then I will start texlaxing again or go back natural.



HUGS to you, sis.  I hope the treatments are very successful for you!  

You've got a lot of length already too.  Even if you don't texlax, you could always just relax once or twice a year like some the LHCF old school heads used to.  They were able to grow to long lengths using most of the year to maintain healthy hair and scalp.


----------



## MzSwift

I'm thinking about doing Ayurveda pastes biweekly as my deep conditioning treatments.  The only thing I used to hate about doing them was that I went through the powders so quickly.  I may cut to monthly until I figure out from where I want to buy my powders. I've actually been having luck with Amazon.


----------



## sunnieb

Hey ladies!

Just checking in!

I think I've finally made it to that boring part of my hair journey where I'm simply waiting for the length.   I hate this part! Judging by my growth rate and length retention, I have to come to terms with doing heavy PS'ing for at least another 2 years.  Yep, TWO YEEEAAARRRSSSSSSSS!  

I'm not playing around. I was pretty much at MBL when I had my setback, so now I want to go hardcore and see how much hair I can get. I'm thinking TBL. 

I've also gone back to my hair notes from ten years ago to make sure I'm doing exactly what I did before.  Turns out I was a BEAST with my hair care back then!   No wonder my hair got so long!  I was missing few things, but I'm correcting that today. 

Time to get back into total beast mode! 

I hope y'all are doing well.  I'll go back a few pages to catch up.


----------



## Sanity

MzSwift said:


> HUGS to you, sis.  I hope the treatments are very successful for you!
> 
> You've got a lot of length already too.  Even if you don't texlax, you could always just relax once or twice a year like some the LHCF old school heads used to.  They were able to grow to long lengths using most of the year to maintain healthy hair and scalp.



Thank you so much sis for your advice! When my hair was texlaxed in the past, It was  much fuller and also had "weight". Observing everyone's progress encourages me on days when I want to shave my head. Hopefully I'll get back to my glory days.


----------



## sunnieb

The Ulta Jumbo Love Sale is going on now! 

I just ordered a jumbo Nexxus Keraphix conditioner for $17 off and the jumbo Nexxus Keraphix Shampoo for $7 off.


----------



## Divah97

sunnieb said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just checking in!
> 
> I think I've finally made it to that boring part of my hair journey where I'm simply waiting for the length.   I hate this part! Judging by my growth rate and length retention, I have to come to terms with doing heavy PS'ing for at least another 2 years.  Yep, TWO YEEEAAARRRSSSSSSSS!
> 
> I'm not playing around. I was pretty much at MBL when I had my setback, so now I want to go hardcore and see how much hair I can get. I'm thinking TBL.
> 
> I've also gone back to my hair notes from ten years ago to make sure I'm doing exactly what I did before.  Turns out I was a BEAST with my hair care back then!   No wonder my hair got so long!  I was missing few things, but I'm correcting that today.
> 
> Time to get back into total beast mode!
> 
> I hope y'all are doing well.  I'll go back a few pages to catch up.



When I was a kid and just discovering LHCF, I used to look up to you as my hair inspiration lol if you dont mind me asking, what caused your setback? You'll have long beautiful hair in no time! 
@sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb

Divah97 said:


> When I was a kid and just discovering LHCF, I used to look up to you as my hair inspiration lol if you dont mind me asking, what caused your setback? You'll have long beautiful hair in no time!
> @sunnieb



Thank you!

It's was extreme stress.  My husband's health took a bad turn and my job was high stress on top of that.

Hair care and self care in general took a backseat and my hair paid the price. 

Lesson learned.   Always take care of yourself FIRST!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Relaxed my hair last night. I think it’s been 3 months since my last one? Somewhere around there.

I slept in my protein treatment, since I was exhausted by the time I got off work.

Rinsed this morning and sprayed some conditioner in my hair, sealed with Shea Butter Mix, and now I’m off to work.

Will update later


----------



## Wenbev

Relaxed yesterday, can’t seem to get past 8-9 weeks without breakage.  Still working thru the breakage at the nape and sides from a couple months ago due to the extreme night sweats I deal with. 
Otherwise my hair is healthy and is long enough to “hide” the breakage. I’ve also been using the ordinary brand hair density serum to help those problem areas and the hair is thickening up nicely.  
I will make an attempt to get some box braids in the next six weeks.


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> Relaxed yesterday, can’t seem to get past 8-9 weeks without breakage.  Still working thru the breakage at the nape and sides from a couple months ago due to the extreme night sweats I deal with.
> Otherwise my hair is healthy and is long enough to “hide” the breakage. I’ve also been using the ordinary brand hair density serum to help those problem areas and the hair is thickening up nicely.
> I will make an attempt to get some box braids in the next six weeks.



Sounds you're doing the right thing -- listening to your hair.  If you keep this up, I'm sure you'll see even more progress come the EOTY. 

Sometimes our hair is like:  Stretching?  Whatchu mean Stretching?  I ain't Stretching.  Psshh. Stretching. I gotcho Stretching.
 * walks away mumbling*


----------



## sunnieb

@Wenbev I used to be all about the stretch!  16-18 weeks was my goal. 

Now? 8 weeks on the nose.  If my hair isn't ready to relax at 8 weeks, she'll tell me.   Until then, no stretchie for me.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Okay so I measured my hair and I’m at 37 inches of hair. Measuring from my hairline going all the way down to my longest pieces.

I washed earlier this morning, shampooed roots and conditioned, then sealed with Shea Butter.

Then I decided to have my mom braid my hair. I will upload pictures tomorrow morning.

When I say my mom has no type of caution when it comes to hair, she really does not. It was mostly me yelling at her the whole time:

Me: “I swear if I hear another one of my strands pop, I’m gonna go off.”

Mom: “I’m not even braiding that hard.”

Me: “Well you sure aren’t braiding soft!”

Mom: “Calm down its just hair.”

Me: “Yeah MY hair!”

Mom: “You’re so uppity, about this hair of yours.”

Me: “Yeah and my hair this long because I’m so uppity about it.”

Me: “ BRAID SOFTER!!”

Mom: “Jeeze okay!”

Needless to say I know some breakage was involved because it wasn’t me handling my own hair, but it’s completely braided up, so I don’t plan to take them down for an entire month. I got hair added, so they’re a bit bigger than what I’m used to, but I can wash my hair in between which is mostly what I wanted.

Even though my mom braided loosely, I’m not used to this tight feeling. Since I always either have my hair loosely bunned, or twisted. The braids are medium/large since I didn’t want her pulling such small sections of hair into braids. 

I’m just waiting for my mind to focus on something else, other than pondering exactly how many hairs were lost during this installation. I know it probably wasn’t a lot, but I’m in my feelings about it. Love how my hair turned out though.


----------



## MzSwift

@PlanetCybertron 

LOL at that dialogue between you and your mom! I bet they look pretty!  Feel free to show us a pitcha, ya know, if you feel like it.


----------



## KhandiB

I got a relaxer this weekend, I like my hair, but I won't go back to this stylist.

Got about 2 inches cut off because of damage.

But my hair is laid, I am grateful, I have been struggling over the past couple of years.  LOL


View media item 130313


----------



## MzSwift

KhandiB said:


> I got a relaxer this weekend, I like my hair, but I won't go back to this stylist.
> 
> Got about 2 inches cut off because of damage.
> 
> But my hair is laid, I am grateful, I have been struggling over the past couple of years.  LOL
> 
> 
> View media item 130309



Aww, I can't see the pic   I bet it's pretty though.  I'm glad you feel better about your hair!  Maybe it's laid because you've been babying it.


----------



## KhandiB

Hi! @MzSwift 

Can you see it now?



MzSwift said:


> Aww, I can't see the pic   I bet it's pretty though.  I'm glad you feel better about your hair!  Maybe it's laid because you've been babying it.


----------



## MzSwift

KhandiB said:


> Hi! @MzSwift
> 
> Can you see it now?



I sure can!  And IA, your hair is laaaaid! Lovely!


----------



## MzSwift

Sorry ladies, this is becoming my little hair journal.  Lol.
Dropping my motivation to go back to mini braids, ayurveda and KISS.

3.5 Year Growth/retention

 

ETA my "lazy" regi snippet from then:

-putting my moisturizer (oil, condish and water) in a spray bottle and using it once or twice a day.
-mixing my protein and moisturizing DCs so that I have one-step conditioning after washing.  
-I mix all of my ayurveda powders into shampoo and conditioners mixes once every 1-1.5 months and use those as usual (weekly wash, daily cowash or whatever).
-I also use castille soap as a more natural, non-sulfate alternative to "clarifying".  That stuff really cleans!
-Styling my hair once per week -- about 95% of the time.

*PERSONAL CHALLENGE:  OK, I'm gonna try do this for the next year. No length goal, just looking to see how much my hair's health improves and how much I retain.  I'll flat iron in December 2020 to see my results.  

Adjustments- 
-- The "water" in my spray mix will be a tea made with brahmi and hibiscus powders.
--my hair will stay styled in long term PSs (at least 3 weeks long)*


----------



## PlanetCybertron

So I took those god forsaken braids out. I just couldn’t.

Here’s what they looked like:






Don’t get me wrong the style was very pretty, and loved the metal clasp things, but my mom used waaaayyy too much hair, and it was putting so much tension on my scalp, despite her braiding as loose as she could.

She used about 6 1/2 packs of hair, we originally had 8, but didn’t use all of the last few, when at most, she could’ve easily gone with 3-4 packs, because I didn’t mind if the color of my hair was slightly different from the braiding hair. I just wanted my real hair braided up and protected. My hair is incredibly fine, and doesn’t need a lot of hair added.

This is how much hair she used:





There was also a bundle on the floor, but this was the majority of it.

These are what my roots looked like:

I’m sure it looks normal to you guys, but it was so uncomfortable.





To me, that was just too much hair, and the sheer weight of it left me with an aweful headache after waking up recently from a nap today. I was hoping after three days, it would’ve loosened up, but it just felt like it was getting tighter and tighter.

My length is fine, and I didn’t get much breakage if at all, but my scalp is incredibly unhappy, sore, and very very warm to the touch. 

I’m not knocking braids, I love them, but this is the last time I do braids with added hair. My scalp is just waaaay too sensitive.

I think the sensitivity is mostly due to me not being used to this. I haven’t had braid extensions since I asked my mom to start letting me do my own hair in middle school. I’m in college now, so that just isn’t something I’m used to anymore.


----------



## MzSwift

@PlanetCybertron 

Aww, they were so pretty!!! 
But you're right, the pain isn't worth it.  I also think you're right that  you could've used 3-4 packs instead.  I actually had a braider put braids into my hair who only used 1.5 packs!  

Anyway, I hope your headaches go away soon. ((BIG HUG))


----------



## MzSwift

Mini braids completed yesterday.  So happy to get back to easy hair!  Everytime my hair is loose I wonder how much damage I'm doing to it.  Since my relaxer 3.5 weeks ago, I've kept it either in a braided ponytail/bun or two braided pigtails pinned up around my head.  I only redid the braids once/week.  Now it's time to incorporate more of my ayurveda powders.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

MzSwift said:


> @PlanetCybertron
> 
> Aww, they were so pretty!!!
> But you're right, the pain isn't worth it.  I also think you're right that  you could've used 3-4 packs instead.  I actually had a braider put braids into my hair who only used 1.5 packs!
> 
> Anyway, I hope your headaches go away soon. ((BIG HUG))



Thank you!!!

Originally I wanted just two packs before we even went to the store, I was wanting her to just barely add in hair to reinforce the style, so when I washed, the braids wouldn’t come apart.

This morning my head felt fine. I was going to rub some essential oils on my head last night but I didn’t wanna irritate it any more than it already was.

It’s still slightly tender in certain spots, but today it is much better. I washed and did all my leave ins, and I have my hair up in a bun now. I do have more noticeable flyaways now, but all I can do is just be more gentle in that area.


Tonight I will be doing medium sized twists, since my hair has already started to tangle up. I much prefer twists, since they’re easy and keep my hair separated with virtually no tension.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

MzSwift said:


> Mini braids completed yesterday.  So happy to get back to easy hair!  Everytime my hair is loose I wonder how much damage I'm doing to it.  Since my relaxer 3.5 weeks ago, I've kept it either in a braided ponytail/bun or two braided pigtails pinned up around my head.  I only redid the braids once/week.  Now it's time to incorporate more of my ayurveda powders.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!



Definitely same. I love my buns, but unless I bun while my hair is every slightly damp, just keeping my hair out in a regular bun makes me self conscious on how dry it’s probably getting.


----------



## MzSwift

PlanetCybertron said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Tonight I will be doing medium sized twists, since my hair has already started to tangle up. I much prefer twists, since they’re easy and keep my hair separated with virtually no tension.



You just reminded me of a lady I saw featured on the Just Grow Already relaxed hair blog.  She wears her hair in medium sized twists. She said she started doing them because whenever her hair was loose it would break off.  She retained so much hair.  Now I want to go re-read that so I can see her technique.


----------



## MzSwift

Looking for the twist lady and finding so many inspiring stories.  The relaxed hair features start here: 

http://justgrowalready.com/category/hair-story-feature/relaxed-hair-feature/

Here are some inspirational heads:





http://justgrowalready.com/2013/07/hair-story-feature-meet-tanisha/






http://justgrowalready.com/2013/09/hair-story-feature-meet-amanda/






http://justgrowalready.com/2013/07/hair-story-feature-meet-jenae/






http://justgrowalready.com/2013/07/hair-story-feature-meet-rice/






http://justgrowalready.com/2013/09/hair-story-feature-meet-yahya/


I've posted this lady a lot. She's one of my texlaxed inspirations







http://justgrowalready.com/2013/10/hair-story-feature-meet-lade/

Here's her blog:  http://www.rehairducation.com/


----------



## MzSwift

http://justgrowalready.com/2013/10/hair-story-feature-meet-sheila/






http://justgrowalready.com/2013/12/hair-story-feature-meet-retha/






http://justgrowalready.com/2013/11/hair-story-feature-meet-abbi/


This lady doesn't even PS.  She's got a nice, simple regi.




http://justgrowalready.com/2013/12/hair-story-feature-meet-choupinette972/


----------



## MzSwift

Wow, so a trend I'm noticing is that A LOT of these ladies use BUNS as their primary PS.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

This moving has been draining the life out of me. Poor, poor, Sybil. After I’m done and everything is squared away, I’m gonna start focusing on her more.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I always forget when I relax my hair. Lemme go dig


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I always forget when I relax my hair. Lemme go dig



Lol, I have to put it in Google Calendar whenever I do.  That's the only way I can keep up.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> Lol, I have to put it in Google Calendar whenever I do.  That's the only way I can keep up.


I’m about to start doing that. I forget stuff too easily


----------



## Divah97

Have any of you ladies dealt with breakage in the middle of your hem line? I have an issue where my hair breaks in the middle but is longer on the sides, kinda like a W:

View media item 130321
I just trimmed my hair in that picture (well really, my sister did) but it's still so prominent to me and I really dont like it. And it was worse prior to the trim. I always have to trim which is stunting my progress. Any idea on what it could be? Since I've discovered curl activators, I think that'll help me with dryness and breakage but I know there's more to it. Any suggestions?


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Divah97 said:


> Have any of you ladies dealt with breakage in the middle of your hem line? I have an issue where my hair breaks in the middle but is longer on the sides, kinda like a W:
> 
> View media item 130321
> I just trimmed my hair in that picture (well really, my sister did) but it's still so prominent to me and I really dont like it. And it was worse prior to the trim. I always have to trim which is stunting my progress. Any idea on what it could be? Since I've discovered curl activators, I think that'll help me with dryness and breakage but I know there's more to it. Any suggestions?



It could be quite a few things.

1. If you sleep on the back of your head
2. If the hair is a lot coarser, drier, or finer in that area
3. Not being able to see that area well enough to either part, or apply product correctly 
4. Not being able to detangle that part properly
5. Using a certain amount of tension or manipulation that’s just enough to cause damage to that area.

These are just a few, but I notice this happens to a lot of people, including myself.


----------



## weavepat

Divah97 said:


> Have any of you ladies dealt with breakage in the middle of your hem line? I have an issue where my hair breaks in the middle but is longer on the sides, kinda like a W:
> 
> View media item 130321
> I just trimmed my hair in that picture (well really, my sister did) but it's still so prominent to me and I really dont like it. And it was worse prior to the trim. I always have to trim which is stunting my progress. Any idea on what it could be? Since I've discovered curl activators, I think that'll help me with dryness and breakage but I know there's more to it. Any suggestions?



I've been growing out my W for as long as I've been on my hhj. In my case the hair in this area is finer, less dense and stops higher than the rest of my nape's hairline.    

      I take care of it by making sure the area is moisturized. I also apply JBCO every night. I make sure my scarf knot doesn't rest in the center and that any style doesn't put a lot of tension on this area. 

It's the longest it's ever been but I don't know if the hair in the area will ever catch up to the rest of my head. In fact, a major reason why I'm not relaxed bone straight is knowing that my W would be more obvious and I wouldn't want to keep trimming back to maintain an even shape.
  my hairline in the back



Still less dense in the middle but I've made peace with it for now. If my hair is relatively straight I just wear ponytails, buns or a half up half down style that gathers the hair that's down so the W is less noticable.


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> Lol, I have to put it in Google Calendar whenever I do.  That's the only way I can keep up.


Me too haha. I actually created a calendar in google calendar called hair tings so it’s easy to go back in history like relaxers, color,  trims etc


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was moisturizing my hair and was like “hmm, I wonder how it looks twisted.” Long story short, I ended up twisting my whole head lol and it stayed twisted. Only thing is, there are no parts and the twists are all different sizes. 

Oh well I’m still wearing them, I just need a headband or something. 

I really like this version of my texlaxed hair.


----------



## MzSwift

Paging @PlanetCybertron 

Sista Planet, Imma need you to splain the wet/damp bunning to HL process that worked so well for you ma'am.  Please and thank you.  And don't leave anything out.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

MzSwift said:


> Paging @PlanetCybertron
> 
> Sista Planet, Imma need you to splain the wet/damp bunning to HL process that worked so well for you ma'am.  Please and thank you.  And don't leave anything out.



Well yes ma’am! I’m currently doing a few errands, but I will have an in-depth view a bit later this afternoon! Stay tuned!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Okay so @MzSwift has kindly requested I share all of my info regarding how I went from roughly neck/shoulder length to Hip length with the use of wet/damp bunning.

Here’s a few comparison pictures:

As soon as I was able to pull my hair back into a low bun, I started bunning my hair daily





Starting off at that length, after about two years or so I made it to hip length





Here’s a more In Depth breakdown on my daily, weekly, and monthly routine I had:

Washing: back then I would strictly co-wash. Rarely did I use actual shampoo or some sort of cleanser. Maybe every 2-3 weeks would I use a shampoo. I co-washed usually every day, or every other day.

Bunning: When I would bun, starting from the first picture around neck/shoulder length I would bun when my hair was very damp, or more towards the wetter side. So I would co-wash , then keep a towel on head for maybe 10 mins, and then bun. So my hair was mostly wet when I would bun, and I’d keep it up/secured with a cotton scrunchie. If it came down I’d just re-do it. So I would note that the wetter your bun is the more potential it will have to come apart repeatedly.

BSL to MBL:

This is where I started bunning on more damp hair versus wet hair. This is also where I kind of backed off co-washing to maybe 2-3 times a week. But I would still have my hair damp.

Spritzing: I would take whatever conditioner I had on deck, dilute it with some water and spritz down my hair. Not until it was soaking wet, but not damp to the point of being almost dry. With this method my buns stayed secured better, and I could stretch my co-washes a bit longer.

****Note: I also wasn’t sealing when I would spritz. I would just dampen my hair, bun it, and go. However, I would make sure my hair was damp enough to where I only had to spritz once a day.

WL to Hip:
At this point I started co-washing frequently again. So I stopped spritzing altogether. But my drying method changed up. By this time I would co-wash either every day or every other day, but I would let my hair air-dry to maybe 75-80% dry and then bun. So my hair was a lot drier versus when it was shorter. However with this method my hair would inevitably dry quicker somewhere later during the day. I wouldn’t re-dampen it, I would just wait until the next morning when I shower, co-wash again, and then do the same thing. Since I was co-washing pretty much daily, I didn’t feel the need to re-dampen.

••••••••••••••••••
Thoughts and Tips:

> Concerning deep conditioning, I didn’t deep condition at all during those years because I was giving myself moisture on a frequent basis and completely hydrating my hair

> The one thing I should’ve given more attention to was protein. With all the moisture, and my hair being in a more fragile state as a relaxed head, protein was needed to keep that excess stretching away.
In these pictures you can see how my hemline was suffering due to the lack of protein:

Once I got passed BSL you can see where my hemline started thinning:













> Depending on how frequently you co-wash will determine the way your add protein to your hair. If you do-wash or damp bun less frequently, you can do an actual full protein treatment and rinse, but if you co-wash or damp bun daily, I’d suggest getting your protein more frequently in the form of leave-ins or using a protein treatment and turning it into a spray on protein treatment. So if you’re damp bunning daily, I’d say to have most if not all of your leave-ins be protein based.

> Manipulation: I would honestly suggest to just not manipulate your hair. At all. Detangle once, bun, and then leave your hair alone. Remember, wet hair is fragile.

> Try to keep your buns secure, but not tight.

>Sealing is completely up to you by the way, I just chose not to.

> If you’re going to bed with damp hair, try to pineapple or top knot bun. It’s very easy to sleep directly on your bun and cause tangles or knots that even the next co-wash doesn’t completely untangle or get rid of.

> when bunning, opt for a cinnamon bun




And then secure with a scrunchie AFTER you’ve finished the bun. It may take a while to get it down, but it’s just one big Bantu knot.
Instead of tying the scrunchie at the base like you would a ponytail like this:





Doing it the second way puts tension on that area of hair, even more so when it’s damp, and taking it out can also cause snapped hairs.

Doing it the cinnamon bun way, keeps the tension from the scrunchie off of the base, and instead secures the entire bun evenly. Takedown is a lot easier and less damaging as well, but if you don’t have enough length then doing it the second way is fine, but as soon as you have enough length to do it the cinnamon bun way, switch to that as soon as you can. 

>Relating to the above post, try to find scrunchies that are small enough to where you don’t have to loop them at all. Sometimes you have to loop a scrunchie two or three times to secure the hair, but with doing this you risk breakage and more tension. Finding a small enough scrunchie to where you can just put it over your bun and not loop it saves your damp hair from any unnecessary tension.

> I opted for cotton or satin lined fluffy scrunchies over the more rubber band like and harder/thinner scrunchies. Cotton ones or satin lined ones were just way more gentler and held my hair up better.

>If you’re using a cotton scrunchie, dampen it with some water or conditioner, so it doesn’t suck any moisture from your hair in certain parts. 

>Ingredients:

•Whatever your hair likes is what you should use. I’d steer clear of glycerin if you live in an arid climate with not a lot of humidity, and opt for an oil or a heavy moisturizer so you can put over your damp or wet hair.
•BTMS based products are my personal favorite for co-washing
•ORS hair lotion is also a good moisturizing type of Sealant.
• For all of the Shea Butter sisters, damp bunning is a perfect opportunity to apply a light coating of Shea Butter to ensure the dampness and moisture stays put in the hair throughout the day.

This is all the info I managed to gather, but if you have anymore specific questions, please feel free to ask!

Hope this was detailed enough.


----------



## MzSwift

PlanetCybertron said:


> Okay so @MzSwift has kindly requested I share all of my info regarding how I went from roughly neck/shoulder length to Hip length with the use of wet/damp bunning.
> 
> Here’s a few comparison pictures:
> 
> As soon as I was able to pull my hair back into a low bun, I started bunning my hair daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting off at that length, after about two years or so I made it to hip length
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a more In Depth breakdown on my daily, weekly, and monthly routine I had:
> 
> Washing: back then I would strictly co-wash. Rarely did I use actual shampoo or some sort of cleanser. Maybe every 2-3 weeks would I use a shampoo. I co-washed usually every day, or every other day.
> 
> Bunning: When I would bun, starting from the first picture around neck/shoulder length I would bun when my hair was very damp, or more towards the wetter side. So I would co-wash , then keep a towel on head for maybe 10 mins, and then bun. So my hair was mostly wet when I would bun, and I’d keep it up/secured with a cotton scrunchie. If it came down I’d just re-do it. So I would note that the wetter your bun is the more potential it will have to come apart repeatedly.
> 
> BSL to MBL:
> 
> This is where I started bunning on more damp hair versus wet hair. This is also where I kind of backed off co-washing to maybe 2-3 times a week. But I would still have my hair damp.
> 
> Spritzing: I would take whatever conditioner I had on deck, dilute it with some water and spritz down my hair. Not until it was soaking wet, but not damp to the point of being almost dry. With this method my buns stayed secured better, and I could stretch my co-washes a bit longer.
> 
> ****Note: I also wasn’t sealing when I would spritz. I would just dampen my hair, bun it, and go. However, I would make sure my hair was damp enough to where I only had to spritz once a day.
> 
> WL to Hip:
> At this point I started co-washing frequently again. So I stopped spritzing altogether. But my drying method changed up. By this time I would co-wash either every day or every other day, but I would let my hair air-dry to maybe 75-80% dry and then bun. So my hair was a lot drier versus when it was shorter. However with this method my hair would inevitably dry quicker somewhere later during the day. I wouldn’t re-dampen it, I would just wait until the next morning when I shower, co-wash again, and then do the same thing. Since I was co-washing pretty much daily, I didn’t feel the need to re-dampen.
> 
> ••••••••••••••••••
> Thoughts and Tips:
> 
> > Concerning deep conditioning, I didn’t deep condition at all during those years because I was giving myself moisture on a frequent basis and completely hydrating my hair
> 
> > The one thing I should’ve given more attention to was protein. With all the moisture, and my hair being in a more fragile state as a relaxed head, protein was needed to keep that excess stretching away.
> In these pictures you can see how my hemline was suffering due to the lack of protein:
> 
> Once I got passed BSL you can see where my hemline started thinning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > Depending on how frequently you co-wash will determine the way your add protein to your hair. If you do-wash or damp bun less frequently, you can do an actual full protein treatment and rinse, but if you co-wash or damp bun daily, I’d suggest getting your protein more frequently in the form of leave-ins or using a protein treatment and turning it into a spray on protein treatment. So if you’re damp bunning daily, I’d say to have most if not all of your leave-ins be protein based.
> 
> > Manipulation: I would honestly suggest to just not manipulate your hair. At all. Detangle once, bun, and then leave your hair alone. Remember, wet hair is fragile.
> 
> > Try to keep your buns secure, but not tight.
> 
> >Sealing is completely up to you by the way, I just chose not to.
> 
> > If you’re going to bed with damp hair, try to pineapple or top knot bun. It’s very easy to sleep directly on your bun and cause tangles or knots that even the next co-wash doesn’t completely untangle or get rid of.
> 
> > when bunning, opt for a cinnamon bun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then secure with a scrunchie AFTER you’ve finished the bun. It may take a while to get it down, but it’s just one big Bantu knot.
> Instead of tying the scrunchie at the base like you would a ponytail like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing it the second way puts tension on that area of hair, even more so when it’s damp, and taking it out can also cause snapped hairs.
> 
> Doing it the cinnamon bun way, keeps the tension from the scrunchie off of the base, and instead secures the entire bun evenly. Takedown is a lot easier and less damaging as well, but if you don’t have enough length then doing it the second way is fine, but as soon as you have enough length to do it the cinnamon bun way, switch to that as soon as you can.
> 
> >Relating to the above post, try to find scrunchies that are small enough to where you don’t have to loop them at all. Sometimes you have to loop a scrunchie two or three times to secure the hair, but with doing this you risk breakage and more tension. Finding a small enough scrunchie to where you can just put it over your bun and not loop it saves your damp hair from any unnecessary tension.
> 
> > I opted for cotton or satin lined fluffy scrunchies over the more rubber band like and harder/thinner scrunchies. Cotton ones or satin lined ones were just way more gentler and held my hair up better.
> 
> >If you’re using a cotton scrunchie, dampen it with some water or conditioner, so it doesn’t suck any moisture from your hair in certain parts.
> 
> >Ingredients:
> 
> •Whatever your hair likes is what you should use. I’d steer clear of glycerin if you live in an arid climate with not a lot of humidity, and opt for an oil or a heavy moisturizer so you can put over your damp or wet hair.
> •BTMS based products are my personal favorite for co-washing
> •ORS hair lotion is also a good moisturizing type of Sealant.
> • For all of the Shea Butter sisters, damp bunning is a perfect opportunity to apply a light coating of Shea Butter to ensure the dampness and moisture stays put in the hair throughout the day.
> 
> This is all the info I managed to gather, but if you have anymore specific questions, please feel free to ask!
> 
> Hope this was detailed enough.






When I first came here in 2009, I was natural and so many relaxed long haired ladies grew their hair from SL to MBL and beyond by wet/damp bunning.  In fact, when I initially textlaxed, my plan was to wet bun to HL but I got hair lazy. 

Thank you so much for not only sharing your journey but also your tips!  The ladies I saw used to alternate between cowashing with a protein condish and moisturizing condish.  I may try that too.  I've also fallen off on my DCing.  I may incorporate overnight DCing before I  cowash as it will fit into my laziness well.

Thanks again, sis!  I know it takes a lot of time to put together such a long, informative post.


----------



## Divah97

@PlanetCybertron I thought of your post as I picked up a cheap bottle of suave conditioner to co wash with today. I'm damp bunning right now actually. I'm gonna give it a try for a little while and see what happens. Thank you for sharing!! 

How would you describe your hair porosity?


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Divah97 said:


> How would you describe your hair porosity?



My hair porosity is through the roof. Only parts of my hair that are lower in porosity are right at the roots, or my new growth when I’m stretching. But from my ears to the ends of my hair it’s very high porosity.

The last 5-6 inches of hair soak up whatever I put on them, so I just try to coat them as much as I can.


----------



## MzSwift

I have to drop this right here for my relaxed ladies as well.  I read this article the other day about a water based amino acid treatment for the hair.  It's apparently a Korean thing.  I'm super intrigued.

https://www.byrdie.com/lamellar-water-hair-treatment-review-4707594


----------



## sunnieb

@PlanetCybertron thank you!

I'm going to add your techniques to my routine.  I can especially see wet/ damp bunning during the week.   After morning workouts, I can cowash, airdry a little and wear a wet bun to work.


----------



## sunnieb

@Divah97 in my case, I have a bad habit of always sleeping in two knots. 

By separating my hair nightly, I know that contributes to my 'W'.

Gotta do better....


----------



## sunnieb

I was so intrigued by @PlanetCybertron's post, that I tried out a scrunchie-free bun on my short hair.

I combed all my hair back, split in 4 sections, and pinned each section to form a bun.  Secured and pinned a hair net on top and took a pic.

Bun is puny for now, but I can see doing this when my hair is looking again.


----------



## ArrrBeee

I'm so over my natural hair. I don't ever wear it out because it ages me. I'm ready to relax again. How did you handle going from natural to relaxed? Did you self relax or go to the salon? What product would you recommend for a fine strand cottony sista?


----------



## Lymegreen

^^salon for the virgin relaxer.
Protein and no direct heat. 
Moisture of course but we instinctively have that part.  Just know you fine hair needs protein and maybe tea rinses? 

But with relaxed hair - no / minimum flat ironing-blow drying


----------



## MzSwift

ArrrBeee said:


> I'm so over my natural hair. I don't ever wear it out because it ages me. I'm ready to relax again. How did you handle going from natural to relaxed? Did you self relax or go to the salon? What product would you recommend for a fine strand cottony sista?



I was absolutely excited about going from natural to texlaxed again.  So excited that after I texlaxed, I barely PSd and wore my hair out almost everyday.  I wore braidouts almost everyday.  I also like doing cowashed ponytails.  I did enough to maintain but had lost some length bc I was tired of hiding it all of the time.  So I went from WL to hovering around MBL for the first few years after I texlaxed.  But even that was longer hair than I'd had my whole life!  So I enjoyed it. 

Immediately, wetting and styling my hair in the shower became infinitely easier.  I could cowash and put my hair into a braided ponytail while in the shower.  When I was natural, the water would get cold before I could do that.  For braidouts, my wash day turned into wash DAYS and then my style may or may not last after all of that work.

I self relaxed bc I was too afraid of someone else messing me up and I had read so much on here.  I went to old threads from around 2007-2010 when we had an abundance of long haired relaxed ladies on here and learned as much as I could.  I looked for tips that overlapped, where lots of ladies said that particular tip was a part of their regi.  As a natural, I'm sure you've applied conditioner to your hair in sections.  If you can do that, you can totally self relax.  Some of us pre-part our hair before relaxing so that way we can relax a lot faster.  That may not apply to you for the first relaxer but it'll make your touch ups so much easier.

I'm a fine stranded, cottony sista too!   My best advice is to find a style you like that's low manipulation and do a weekly light protein tx.  I also added a leave in protein (Infusium 23) into my nighttime M&S every other day or so.  I have no verdict on whether or not weekly blow dry/flat iron is bad.  I've seen ladies grow long hair with weekly wash, DC and blow out/flat iron.  

I chose lye over no-lye bc as I understood it, LYE is harder on the scalp but easier on the hair. And NO-LYE is easier on the scalp but harder on the hair.  I figured I could just base my scalp properly and take the risk for one day every 3-4 months instead of spending months adjusting my regi bc of mineral deposits.  HOWEVER, you'll see there are many ladies on here whose hair loves no-lye.  There's no way to know until you start relaxing.  And lots of ladies have switched between the two for touchups.

GL to you whatever you decide!!  We're here for support!


----------



## sunnieb

@ArrrBeee 

I would research a salon and go there for your virgin relaxer like @Lymegreen said. 

BUT, @MzSwift brings up an excellent point about reading through older threads here.  I learned so much when I found this site in 2008. I was almost full MBL before my setback. I know I'll get there again thanks the long haired relaxed ladies who laid the foundation.


----------



## ArrrBeee

Thank you @sunnieb @MzSwift and @Lymegreen 

I've self relaxed in the past and honestly, my hair performs better in a relaxed state. On its own, it just curls and tangles, even with the most delicate regimen.


----------



## healthyhair2

ArrrBeee said:


> I'm so over my natural hair. I don't ever wear it out because it ages me. I'm ready to relax again. How did you handle going from natural to relaxed? Did you self relax or go to the salon? What product would you recommend for a fine strand cottony sista?



I was so trying to grow my natural hair out to get another Gina Curl, but I am so fed up with my short 4b hair that I'm even ready to relax!


----------



## sunnieb

Now that I'm back to heavy M&S'ing at night, my daily bun needs work.  Here's me right now:



My ends are moist and sealed to the gawds and that makes bunning a challenge.  With short hair and limp ends I'm having to think of ways to bun and not look ridiculous.

Work in progress....


----------



## MzSwift

@sunnieb 

Looks good to me, Bun Master!


----------



## MzSwift

I'm 3 weeks in these mini braids/twists and almost 7 weeks post relaxer.  After next week, I'll either redo them or get it ready for wigs/crochet.


----------



## sunnieb

Thanks @MzSwift!

My friends know that I did not come to play, I came to slay! They don't even all why I don't wear my hair out.   I will rock a bun of some sort 95% of the time for the rest of my life if that means I'll have healthy, booty length hair.

I am so over wearing my hair down. I just want the HAIR!


----------



## MzSwift

Finished converting my micro braids into small plaits last night. I plan to rock these in a bun with a yoga headband.  I have been sleeping in a baggied bun. I'm hoping this will help with retention.  I pulled my nape area down out of curiosity and it's reaching my bottom rib.  I'm interested in seeing what kind of retention I'll have at the EOTY.

I plan to cleanse and use this water amino acid tx.  Kinda nervous because I don't like to play around with different products. But my hair loves that baking soda/amino acid DC that I mix up at times and a 10 second tx is right up my lazy alley. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Divah97

I've been cowashing about twice a week and damp bunning every day by spiritzing my hair with water and applying Care Free Curl Gold curl activator. Between that and cowashing with Tresemme moisture rich (this stuff is amazing!!) my hair feels great. Honestly and truly. When my semester starts up at the end of the month I will throw in some box braids.


----------



## GraceandJoy

sunnieb said:


> Thanks @MzSwift!
> 
> My friends know that I did not come to play, I came to slay! They don't even all why I don't wear my hair out.   I will rock a bun of some sort 95% of the time for the rest of my life if that means I'll have healthy, booty length hair.
> 
> I am so over wearing my hair down. I just want the HAIR!


YES, YES, YES!! Since 2017, I bun 99.9% of the time; whereas previously, I wore my hair out most days.  I like buns now and my hair is healthy and flourishing. Buns, a headband, & pearl earrings….I'm good.


----------



## MzSwift

Divah97 said:


> I've been cowashing about twice a week and damp bunning every day by spiritzing my hair with water and applying Care Free Curl Gold curl activator. Between that and cowashing with *Tresemme moisture rich* (this stuff is amazing!!) my hair feels great. Honestly and truly. When my semester starts up at the end of the month I will throw in some box braids.



That has been one of my staples since I texlaxed in 2014!  Love it and it smells good!


----------



## MzSwift

TOTALLY forgot that I invested in a whole bunch of drawstring ponytails!! Time to put those babies to good use.  Great way to protect my bun. Don't know how I forgot these.  I think I'll rock one of the curly ones I have.

Hard to decide-


----------



## sunnieb

The proof is in the pudding..... or moisturizer in this case!

Took this pic on Monday:

 

After a trim and being vigilant about taking time to moisturize and seal nightly, here's my hair this morning:

 

I will definitely retain what I grow with ends that look like this in my daily bun!


----------



## MzSwift

Wow @sunnieb  you are DOING IT, sis!  KUTGW!!! 

I tell you, consistency IS the most important step in any regi or life change.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> Wow @sunnieb  you are DOING IT, sis!  KUTGW!!!
> 
> I tell you, consistency IS the most important step in any regi or life change.


You are so totally right. I have a hard time with consistency.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> The proof is in the pudding..... or moisturizer in this case!
> 
> Took this pic on Monday:
> 
> View attachment 450031
> 
> After a trim and being vigilant about taking time to moisturize and seal nightly, here's my hair this morning:
> 
> View attachment 450033
> 
> I will definitely retain what I grow with ends that look like this in my daily bun!


Okay @sunnieb I see you sis!


----------



## Wenbev

Looked at some pics from almost two years ago and realized I’ve been at the same length all this time. Between breakage for various reasons and haircuts I have nothing to show for the last two years in regards to my hair. 
I read @PlanetCybertron and @MzSwift recent posts on their hair care and realized I need to do better!


----------



## MzSwift

@Wenbev  You can do it, girl!!


----------



## MzSwift

I tried that amino acid shot and I think I like it!  A 10 sec shot of protein is right up my alley.  My strands felt stronger upon rinsing it out and it was easy to do in the shower.

I'm thinking of trying to incorporate it into my relaxing process.  But, I'm a bit concerned. It begins to "warm" a bit which is why it is only left on the hair for 10 sec. Not sure I want that after relaxing.  But it seems to be a very quick and efficient way of infusing protein into the strands after a chemical procedure that breaks protein bonds.

I typically play it safe when it comes to my hair and not try new things. But this may be what I need to get to longer lengths.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Wenbev dont feel bad, I shaved my hair off last year and I feel like my hair is just stuck at the same length. Now to be totally honest, I have been mistreating my hair by being too lazy. I definitely understand where you’re coming from.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Yes! Got my hair done! I was supposed to get it trimmed but I turned it into a cut


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I gots my hair done thank you Jesusim not sure how long it is now since it’s feathered, but before I told him to cut it, I’m pretty sure it was back to the length I had before I shaved it off.


----------



## MzSwift

@ItsMeLilLucky 

Purty!!  Did you get it colored or is that your natural color?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky
> 
> Purty!!  Did you get it colored or is that your natural color?


Thanks love! I colored it before I went back texlaxed in June. My natural color is like a 1b. It looks acceptable straight, but when it’s natural it looks dirty


----------



## sunnieb

@Wenbev you got this! Stay consistent and keep your eyes on the prize!  I'm at NL right now, so I understand. 

@ItsMeLilLucky cute cut, color, and feathering!


----------



## sunnieb

My Ulta order is here!  I swear these BOGO sales are taking what little extra money I have! 

However, my hair is high maintenance and that's that.  I'm trying a couple of Redken products - Extreme Anti-Snap leave-in treatment and Extreme Length Sealer. 

I'm serious about keeping what I grow!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> My Ulta order is here!  I swear these BOGO sales are taking what little extra money I have!
> 
> However, my hair is high maintenance and that's that.  I'm trying a couple of Redken products - Extreme Anti-Snap leave-in treatment and Extreme Length Sealer.
> 
> I'm serious about keeping what I grow!
> 
> View attachment 450343


Luckily I’m moving so I can’t indulge  I wanna try some Redken products too, tell me how it goes for you. 

You grow girl!


----------



## Sosoothing

sunnieb said:


> My Ulta order is here!  I swear these BOGO sales are taking what little extra money I have!
> 
> However, my hair is high maintenance and that's that.  I'm trying a couple of Redken products - Extreme Anti-Snap leave-in treatment and Extreme Length Sealer.
> 
> I'm serious about keeping what I grow!
> 
> View attachment 450343



Nice!
I really like the anti-snap. Let me know what you think about the length sealer.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Does anybody wear their hair straight and out? I’m tryna see something. 

No really,  I got my hair straightened and I really like the ease of it. I’m debating on if I wanna continue on this path.


----------



## Lymegreen

I do but when I do it’s half up half down.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Does anybody wear their hair straight and out? I’m tryna see something.
> 
> No really,  I got my hair straightened and I really like the ease of it. I’m debating on if I wanna continue on this path.



I think you should go for it!  
Lots of ladies did that growing up.  I think if you stay up on your DCing, moisture/protein and sleeping on silk/satin, you can do it!

There was a relaxed hair spotlight on a lady I posted waay back and she said she doesn't PS either.  She just keeps up on those things I mentioned.  She has pretty hair too. I have to search my posts to find her and then I'll post the link again.


----------



## MzSwift

Here's the lady -- I think.







http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/07/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents.html

ETA another one of her pics.






She doesn't believe in being a slave to PSing and she either blow dry and flat irons or rollersets to dry her hair after her weekly/biweekly cowash and DC.  She credits EVCO as her hair's champion but it seems to me that keeping her regi simple and CONSISTENT was the key. Technique vs product.  Cowashing vs using a more drying cleansing method.  Also, she says uses a moisturizing DC every time she DCs.  Her hair is beautiful.

I saw lots of progress w that technique as well, except I credited my progress to constant PSing.  I may have been wrong about that.  It may have been CONSISTENTLY doing my weekly moisturizing cleansing and DCing.  I'm working my way back to that.


----------



## MzSwift

I'mma just go ahead and re-post these again.  I got re-inspired just looking through these!!!

C'mon LHCF relaxed ladies, we can do this!!







http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/08/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents-lawrene.html








http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/09/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents-lakevia.html








http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/03/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents-rebecca.html


This progress is still AMAZING!!






http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/06/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents.html


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift Thanks so much! I’m so happy that you found the post for me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have so many freaking layers *facepalm*  and my hair has already reverted 

I put it in two braids and put a scarf on my head until I can figure out what I wanna do next.


----------



## MzSwift

I did another Moremo water protein tx again today.  My hair still smelled good from the one I did last week!  I think I like getting extra protein this way.  Time will tell if my hair loves it.   Guess I should take pictures or something,  but my hair isn't loose so it's harder to see its effects.


----------



## MzSwift

Oh, I've also been sleeping in a baggied bun.  We've got 4 more months left in this year.  I'm hoping to have some good retention at the EOTY.


----------



## Meritamen

healthyhair2 said:


> I was so trying to grow my natural hair out to get another Gina Curl, but I am so fed up with my short 4b hair that I'm even ready to relax!


The things I learn from this board. I have never heard of the Gina curl before. It looks so pretty. What did you think of it last time you had it done?


----------



## 11228

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Does anybody wear their hair straight and out? I’m tryna see something.
> 
> No really,  I got my hair straightened and I really like the ease of it. I’m debating on if I wanna continue on this path.



I have worn my hair out a fair amount this summer. I reason that if I can't let my hair down every now and again, then there is no point in growing it long


----------



## MzSwift

11228 said:


> I have worn my hair out a fair amount this summer. I reason that if I can't let my hair down every now and again, then there is no point in growing it long



I'm thinking about doing that this fall.  The only issue I have is that when  my hair is out, I struggle with how to protect it from damage.


----------



## MzSwift

So in looking back at the healthy hair practices  of the long haired LHCF relaxed ladies of Christmas Past, LOL, I'm finding a common practice of only stretching 12-16 weeks at a time.  A few outliers were doing 20 weeks stretches.  Those who did longer stretches were those who stayed under wigs, weaves or braids.  

I tend to only relax twice a year and I don't think I'm seeing any adverse effects but I wonder if I'm not reaching my potential because I'm dealing with lots of new growth most of the time.  I would like to see if I can maintain long hair without having to constantly PS.  But last year I saw so much progress using crochet styles.  I typically retain very well by doing mini braids for months at a time. But they make me hair lazy.  And now, the longer my hair gets, the more time consuming those are to put in and take down.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I need to find something for my ends. My beloved HBCO doesn’t seem to work as well on my ends as it does on my new growth. Ends feel kinda dry. Also, that man  hacked the **** out of the back of my hair. It’s like the old school 90’s black woman mullet. Note to self: only let them wash and straighten. This **** is truly unfortunate af. I gotta laugh to keep from crying. Now I just wanna hide in a protective style for a few months until I recover


----------



## PlanetCybertron

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Does anybody wear their hair straight and out? I’m tryna see something.
> 
> No really,  I got my hair straightened and I really like the ease of it. I’m debating on if I wanna continue on this path.



I wear my hair out occasionally. But I’m like hyper focused on my hair most of the time, so I limit myself to what I call “down passes” ergo, I allow myself 2-3 times out of the year to have my hair down, and it’s usually in conjunction with a heat pass, meaning I’ve also straightened my hair that day too.

I’d say if you find ease in it, by all means go for it. Only reason I keep my hair pretty much up constantly is because my hair will snag on anything and everything if given the opportunity. My ends are very grabby just because of how long and old they are, and the fact that I don’t trim currently. 

I always feel so excited and happy when I first go about my day with straightened hair, by the time I’m heading home my hair is up in a bun and I’m irritated and frustrated because I’m remembering everything my hair snagged on, or how many times it tangled up and I’m just like “definitely not doing this again for a while”

But eventually as time passes I get excited to wear it straight again.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I have so many freaking layers *facepalm*  and my hair has already reverted
> 
> I put it in two braids and put a scarf on my head until I can figure out what I wanna do next.



I can so relate to this too. 

I’m always staring at my hair in the mirror after wash days because I’ve legit never had or experienced a somewhat even length of hair. 

If and when my benign obsession with seeing how long my hair can possibly get ever subsides I’ll probably be trying to see how well I can keep up having mostly a blunt cut or at least the majority of hair at one even length. 

Only upside to layers is that buns secure easily for me, and my twists manage to stay without me needing an embarrassing amount of holding butter or gel.


----------



## Fotchygirl

@MzSwift thank you for the inspirational pics, I needed it. I have been going through a hard time with my hair, it started growing then breaking because of negligence from me. The scalp eczema is also not making things easy for me and I feel discouraged when I see friends who came behind me having longer hair than mine just because their scalps have no problems. If I remember clearly my hair was growing when I used to wash it twice in a week, I will go back to doing that starting from today. I will give updates for accountability.


----------



## MzSwift

@Fotchygirl

That sounds like a plan!  You can do it!!

And to me, that's the best way to build a regi that you can be consistent with - making one small, simple change at a time.  It keeps me from getting overwhelmed.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I need to find something for my ends. My beloved HBCO doesn’t seem to work as well on my ends as it does on my new growth. Ends feel kinda dry. Also, that man  hacked the **** out of the back of my hair. It’s like the old school 90’s black woman mullet. Note to self: only let them wash and straighten. This **** is truly unfortunate af. I gotta laugh to keep from crying. Now I just wanna hide in a protective style for a few months until I recover



I think @sunnieb just posted about an end sealer product.  I have been sealing my ends more heavily as well since reading about my texlax idol, Isis, on here.  She used Vaseline or an end sealer product.  Some ladies also use grease (Blue Magic, etc), shea butter or a butter mix.

For reference, here's Isis's gorgeous texlaxed 4b hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift Thanks love! I have some Shea and I’m gonna try it on my ends.


----------



## Britt

Hairlicious hair still amazes me... I swear I see her hair pics and just wonder how. I know she details her regimen and I'm sure I've read it in the past quite a few times but it's like an entirely different hair of hair.  What amazes me is the thickness and density!!!!! Good lord. Her thickness and density is unreal to me! Even as a a natural my hair is not high density at all. It just appears more full because it's natural.  

12-16 week touch ups seem to be the sweet spot for stretches.


----------



## MzSwift

Britt said:


> Hairlicious hair still amazes me... I swear I see her hair pics and just wonder how. I know she details her regimen and I'm sure I've read it in the past quite a few times but it's like an entirely different hair of hair.  What amazes me is the thickness and density!!!!! Good lord. Her thickness and density is unreal to me! Even as a a natural my hair is not high density at all. It just appears more full because it's natural.
> 
> 12-16 week touch ups seem to be the sweet spot for stretches.



Yes! Her hair is droolworthy! Even when she has it fully straight. 

I'm in the same boat, sis, I don't have her density and most of my strands are baby fine.  When I was natural, my hair's density was not on that level.


----------



## Britt

MzSwift said:


> Yes! Her hair is droolworthy! Even when she has it fully straight.
> 
> I'm in the same boat, sis, I don't have her density and most of my strands are baby fine.  When I was natural, my hair's density was not on that level.


Ditto to all of this.
Her hair is off the charts.


----------



## MzSwift

I was up all night washing, DCing (protein + moisture) and rebraiding my plaits.  Then I twisted my plaits in a flat twist crown around my head.  Now I'm wigging it.  I pinned it on using the thinner hair pins instead of bobby pins which hurt my head so much.  I plan to keep it on for 1-2 weeks then wash, DC, rebraid and wig again.

View media item 130347
View media item 130345
OH, I pulled down a patch from my nape and it's WL.   So happy to do that with texlaxed hair!  Now, time to get the other layers down there.  Still no length goal.  Just trying to nail down a simple regi that I can keep up even when I'm lazy and that will help me retain length.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

MzSwift said:


> I was up all night washing, DCing (protein + moisture) and rebraiding my plaits.  Then I twisted my plaits in a flat twist crown around my head.  Now I'm wigging it.  I pinned it on using the thinner hair pins instead of bobby pins which hurt my head so much.  I plan to keep it on for 1-2 weeks then wash, DC, rebraid and wig again.
> 
> View media item 130347
> View media item 130345
> OH, I pulled down a patch from my nape and it's WL.   So happy to do that with texlaxed hair!  Now, time to get the other layers down there.  Still no length goal.  Just trying to nail down a simple regi that I can keep up even when I'm lazy and that will help me retain length.



Congratulations on reaching WL!!!

I am loving that wig too! And your skin is so glossy and beautiful!!


----------



## MzSwift

PlanetCybertron said:


> Congratulations on reaching WL!!!
> 
> I am loving that wig too! And your skin is so glossy and beautiful!!



Aww, thanks so much, sis!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift Heyyyy Ms Parker


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift Heyyyy Ms Parker


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My new growth is so AGGRESSIVE. I need to hurry up and braid or relax my hair.


----------



## MzSwift

So I'm thinking about how I'm so amazed by where my hair is right now.  I'm a slow grower y'all, I've recorded my growth since I started this HHJ and I grow about 4"-5" per year.  I'm a TALL 5'5", Lol, meaning that ppl usually think I'm taller than I actually am.  And now my nape is about 2"-3" from HL when I pulled it down.  Amazing.

This was just March 2019, 5 months ago! (ETA correct date, LOL)

View media item 130159
I'm keeping in mind that this was just an informal length check the other day but even DH was congratulating me. He remembers taking the picture after I cut last year.

I've been DCing more consistently because of the crochet styles and other PSing.  That's really the only time I DC in these lazy days is right before I braid up for the PS.  But I think something else has been helping...

You ladies remember Njoy when she came on the scene and wet bunned her way from SL to WL/HL in like a year? LOL.  Well we were in a lot of challenges together on BHM and she would talk about visualization and visualizing yourself having the hair  you want.

And that made so much sense to me!  I had used visualization in the past to bring my family home to fruition.  No lie, I closed my eyes everyday and saw us living into a large, brick home with a side entry 3-car garage and soon after I started IT HAPPENED!!  So I thought, sure why not try it with hair.  In 2012, I started visualizing my hair at WL.  Mind you, most of my adult life, my hair has only been 3"-4" long at most.  Well sure enough, by Christmas 2013, my hair was WL (see my siggy pic).  I had even slacked on my regi due a divorce and relocation 4 states away.  No ayurveda, no weekly or biweekly DCing, no covering my hair at night  and still made it.

RECEIPTS:

April 2012
View media item 113851
April 2013
View media item 124361
December 2013
View media item 124957
View media item 124955
Doing my regi of weekly cleansing, DCing, daily M&Sing, 99% PSing, ayurveda, vitamins, etc.

Ocotber 2011
View media item 110785
April 2012
View media item 113851
I can definitely see a difference in retention.  And I'm not much of a trimmer.

Sorry, this ended up being longer than I anticipated. Lol,


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift


----------



## SugarRush

Did any of you ladies go from natural to relaxed/texlaxed?


----------



## MzSwift

SugarRush said:


> Did any of you ladies go from natural to relaxed/texlaxed?



I did!  I shaved my head and grew out my natural hair to WL.  Then I texlaxed it.  I don't regret texlaxing at all.


----------



## icsonia22

MzSwift said:


> So I'm thinking about how I'm so amazed by where my hair is right now.  I'm a slow grower y'all, I've recorded my growth since I started this HHJ and I grow about 4"-5" per year.  I'm a TALL 5'5", Lol, meaning that ppl usually think I'm taller than I actually am.  And now my nape is about 2"-3" from HL when I pulled it down.  Amazing.
> 
> This was just March 2019, 5 months ago! (ETA correct date, LOL)
> 
> View media item 130159
> I'm keeping in mind that this was just an informal length check the other day but even DH was congratulating me. He remembers taking the picture after I cut last year.
> 
> I've been DCing more consistently because of the crochet styles and other PSing.  That's really the only time I DC in these lazy days is right before I braid up for the PS.  But I think something else has been helping...
> 
> You ladies remember Njoy when she came on the scene and wet bunned her way from SL to WL/HL in like a year? LOL.  Well we were in a lot of challenges together on BHM and she would talk about visualization and visualizing yourself having the hair  you want.
> 
> And that made so much sense to me!  I had used visualization in the past to bring my family home to fruition.  No lie, I closed my eyes everyday and saw us living into a large, brick home with a side entry 3-car garage and soon after I started IT HAPPENED!!  So I thought, sure why not try it with hair.  In 2012, I started visualizing my hair at WL.  Mind you, most of my adult life, my hair has only been 3"-4" long at most.  Well sure enough, by Christmas 2013, my hair was WL (see my siggy pic).  I had even slacked on my regi due a divorce and relocation 4 states away.  No ayurveda, no weekly or biweekly DCing, no covering my hair at night  and still made it.
> 
> RECEIPTS:
> 
> April 2012
> View media item 113851
> April 2013
> View media item 124361
> December 2013
> View media item 124957
> View media item 124955
> Doing my regi of weekly cleansing, DCing, daily M&Sing, 99% PSing, ayurveda, vitamins, etc.
> 
> Ocotber 2011
> View media item 110785
> April 2012
> View media item 113851
> I can definitely see a difference in retention.  And I'm not much of a trimmer.
> 
> Sorry, this ended up being longer than I anticipated. Lol,



Gorgeous hair!


----------



## MzSwift

@ItsMeLilLucky  and @icsonia22 

Thanks so much, ladies   It's so surreal.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SugarRush said:


> Did any of you ladies go from natural to relaxed/texlaxed?


I did, and I loved it at first. Then I got it “cut” and now it looks crazy.


----------



## SugarRush

MzSwift said:


> I did!  I shaved my head and grew out my natural hair to WL.  Then I texlaxed it.  I don't regret texlaxing at all.





ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I did, and I loved it at first. Then I got it “cut” and now it looks crazy.



I have been thinking about texlaxing for over a year now. I’ve been natural for over 6 years and I’m tired of my hair and it’s taking so much of my time. Before going natural, I use to self-relax so I am familiar with relaxers. And I had healthy bsl hair before transitioning, back then I actually use to look forward to wash days. These days I’m constantly cutting my hair due to ssk and tangling. My 4c hair doesn’t seem to hold any type of style for more than a day or two (and even that is with a lot of product, which leads to buildup).

I really want to relax my hair again but I am close to bsl and I’ve never relaxed virgin hair before. Plus I’m scared I’ll regret it. But honestly, I’ve not been enjoying my hair when I wear it out. I usually end up with clip-ins or putting in braids. 


@MzSwift Your hair is gorgeous. Do you use a particular brand that doesn’t make your hair too straight? Did you do the initial texlaxing yourself or did you go to a hairdresser?

@ItsMeLilLucky What happened with the cut? Is it too short?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@SugarRush I have layers of all different lengths. Like Edward Scissorhands had an argument with his lover and came to work mad.


----------



## MzSwift

@SugarRush 
Sounds like you're gonna be good if do decide to texlax.  I had never had long hair before I grew it long natural so I thought planning activities around hair needs was typical for having long hair.  But it's so much easier to do my texlaxed hair at the last minute, I couldn't do that with my cottony 4B hair.

I use mild relaxers, but they're not created equal.  I use Motions Lye mild. I tried IDEAL mild once and I found it to be much stronger than Motions.  My hair processed really quickly.  

I did my own virgin texlax.  I was so worried about messing up all of the progress I had made  as a natural that I left too much texture in my hair.  I loved that I could actually finally WNG but I still dealt with shrinkage and SSKs, which were a big reason why I texlaxed in the first place.

View media item 126921
Then I decided to go much straighter about 6 months later which solved the SSK and shrinkage issues.  But when I got pregnant I went back to texlaxing.  The difference wasn't noticeable most of the time. After my first postpartum texlax, I straightened and started rocking  my hair in pigtail braids out of convenience. The difference between the straight relaxed and texlaxed hair was so noticeable in the braids.  It looked bad.  So I had to grow out the straighter hair. 

View media item 129373
If you have fine hair like mine, you may end up preferring to texlax as well.  I used to dilute the relaxer but I found that my results were too inconsistent because the state of my hair was the variable.  So now, I apply the condish and oil to my hair and apply my relaxer undiluted.  I feel I have more control over the texture that way.  I cut off the bonelaxed hair last year and now my ponytails and braids are much more uniformed and thicker.

View media item 130261
Like everything in this journey, it's all trial and error but I hope my mistakes can help you decide.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Just relaxed my today. I guess I’ll see how bad the damage is once I rinse the dc out. One thing I’ve realized is that I can’t do any long term stretching unless I’m in braids 24/7. My new growth is just too danggone aggressive lol. I think 3 months is probably the sweet spot, but after the second month I need to be in some braids or something.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Just relaxed my today. I guess I’ll see how bad the damage is once I rinse the dc out. One thing I’ve realized is that I can’t do any long term stretching unless I’m in braids 24/7. My new growth is just too danggone aggressive lol. I think 3 months is probably the sweet spot, but after the second month I need to be in some braids or something.



Yes, that's the trick!  Once the new growth starts getting sassy, put it away so that you don't have to deal with it often.  That should help limit a lot of frustration.  I hope your relaxer turned out ok. I know you were NOT happy about the layers that were cut into it.  But they'll grow out quickly!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift My relaxer turned out pretty good so far. I’ll have to keep a close eye on it in the next couple of weeks. Thanks so much for asking 

I took some of the volume out so I can no longer do a fro lol. With all the layers it just looks crazy. I’ll try to take a picture sometime this week.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

SugarRush said:


> Did any of you ladies go from natural to relaxed/texlaxed?



I did too. This was how I had my hair most of highschool and middle school.






I went through a period of time where I would always pick my hair out to the point of it just being an extremely fluffy Afro. But I really liked wearing it like that. And I’d always roller set my bangs and brush them out. That was my signature style for some time too. This was before all the Curl defining styles really blew up on YouTube and are now the preferred ways to wear natural hair. So I always rocked an Afro.

I also wore wash and gos quite a bit and made to MBL/Brushing WL before I decided to chop all of it off, dye it, and then Relax it.

Typical wash and go I did. Once I figured out how to really define a wash and go I started wearing them more. My wash and gos weren’t really tightly defined. I guess I just wasn’t heavy handed with the products. Sorry for the blurry quality. Only picture I could manage to dig up.





   This was A bit before graduation. I wasn’t completely sure what my hair type was, and I’m still not 100% sure now, but I didn’t particularly care then, as I don’t now either. But for info sake, I was completely sure that I was in the 4b or 4c curl type for the longest, but I eventually noticed that with my hair being so fine and such a soft silk-like texture that most if not all of my hair is actually a circular/barrel-like 3b-ish hair type. It was very easy for a wash and go to weigh my curls down and almost make them turn into waves depending on what product I used and how much. The next picture of my TWA shows my curl pattern a lot better.

I really enjoyed being natural. I was for most of my life, with that one exception being the first time I asked my mom for a relaxer around 12-14 years old. Somewhere in middle school? Something like that. Didn’t like it at the time, so I stayed natural after that.

This one was when I chopped all my hair off and proceeded to go through a dyeing phase lol.





I was still natural and rocking a TWA. I didn’t really try to style my TWA because when I did it completely loosened my curls so I would just water down some conditioner, spray it all over my hair, and let it shrink up at much as it wanted to, but you can see how my curls are more like some type of circular, small, barrel type of curl. They’ve always been like that. So I just accept them and love them for how they are.

Then I decided to relax, but still kept my vibrant colors:










After that I really dug my heels in deep and decided to see how long my hair could get being relaxed with the newfound understanding I had of it. So I grew out the color and stuck with a regimen For some years. Currently, my avatar is how long I’ve managed to get it without any trims or cutting of any kind.

I also have my album available for viewing if you wanted to see the progression of growth over the years from around 2014-2015 up until now.

So it’s very much up to you how you wish to have your hair and care for it. So long as you’re feeling good about it and you’re happy that’s the main goals as well. I too had some rough patches in my natural haired years, and I do still encounter set backs being relaxed now, so I completely support you in your endeavors. Whichever way you wish to go.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@PlanetCybertron Your face is so cute lol


----------



## MzSwift

@PlanetCybertron 

I love the different colors!!  So pretty!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

MzSwift said:


> @PlanetCybertron
> 
> I love the different colors!!  So pretty!



I get random urges to maybe one day go completely blue or purple or red like I used to. I’d have to stretch a lot longer in the even that I relax whatever new growth comes in.

But I’m still wary of that since we all know the dangers of relaxing to close to a bleaching application. 

But thank you!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @PlanetCybertron Your face is so cute lol


Awww you think so?

Thank you!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PlanetCybertron said:


> *Awww you think so?*
> 
> Thank you!!!


Absolutely


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I blow dried it last night, but I just put a silk lined wig cap on and called it a night.


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift gorgeous hair!

@PlanetCybertron cute pics and love the colors!

@ItsMeLilLucky glad your relaxer went well and great job blowing!  Your hair looks thick!

As for me, I'm about to go rinse out this Nexxus Keraphix conditioner that I use for protein treatments. 

I HAVE FOUND A NEW PRODUCT STAPLE!!!!!!!

Redken Extreme Anti-snap leave-in is BAE!!!  OMG!!!  Why did I wait so long to try it???  I air dry with this stuff and my hair is bouncy and soft.  My ends are smooth, no puffiness at all! Woohoo!  Love it! Love it! Love it!

Jury is still out on the Redken Extreme Length Sealer.  The brush attachment is awkward. I just squeeze it out and use my hands. I'll report back after another few months to see if there's a difference.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@sunnieb Thanks love! I flat ironed it to see if I could wear it out but heck naw, to the naw, naw, naw, 

I keep hearing about this Redken Anti Snap but I already have 2 bottles of leave ins I need to work through


----------



## MzSwift

Man, I'm watching all of these top knot bun videos and now I know why my buns look so puny no matter how long or short my hair is.   I didn't know ladies did all of that fluffing!  I'm so late.  I told y'all I've never had hair so I didn't know all of that went into making a cute high bun. 

I literally just twist my  hair into one bantu knot on top of my head and call it a day.  My little monster will not wait for me to do all of that primping. Lol


----------



## Wenbev

sunnieb said:


> @MzSwift gorgeous hair!
> 
> @PlanetCybertron cute pics and love the colors!
> 
> @ItsMeLilLucky glad your relaxer went well and great job blowing!  Your hair looks thick!
> 
> As for me, I'm about to go rinse out this Nexxus Keraphix conditioner that I use for protein treatments.
> 
> I HAVE FOUND A NEW PRODUCT STAPLE!!!!!!!
> 
> Redken Extreme Anti-snap leave-in is BAE!!!  OMG!!!  Why did I wait so long to try it???  I air dry with this stuff and my hair is bouncy and soft.  My ends are smooth, no puffiness at all! Woohoo!  Love it! Love it! Love it!
> 
> Jury is still out on the Redken Extreme Length Sealer.  The brush attachment is awkward. I just squeeze it out and use my hands. I'll report back after another few months to see if there's a difference.


Thanks @sunnieb i went to ult.a today and bought the anti-snap, passed over the sealer and  the cat and the megamask since it was buy 2 get 1 plus 20% off   Going to relax the weekend at 7wks post but can’t wait to try this stuff out! The cat especially it says it’s a rinse out reconstructor. The only recons I’ve used is the aphogee one.


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift girl where you been???

We always fluff before bunning! How you think I got those big ol juicylicious buns?  Check out the relaxed bunning thread. 

That's also where @divachyk led me to the land of bunning nets.  I haven't bunned without those since!


----------



## sunnieb

@Wenbev have you used the anti snap before?  I'm airdrying with it now. 

If not, let us know how your hair likes it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@sunnieb I forgot there was a relaxed bunning thread  I need to check it out lol. I’m torn between taking my ponytail down every day to apply my X21 and leaving it alone for a whole week.


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb said:


> @MzSwift girl where you been???
> 
> We always fluff before bunning! How you think I got those big ol juicylicious buns?  Check out the relaxed bunning thread.
> 
> That's also where @divachyk led me to the land of bunning nets.  I haven't bunned without those since!


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> Thanks @sunnieb i went to ult.a today and bought the anti-snap, passed over the sealer and  the cat and the megamask since it was buy 2 get 1 plus 20% off   Going to relax the weekend at 7wks post but can’t wait to try this stuff out! The cat especially it says it’s a rinse out reconstructor. The only recons I’ve used is the aphogee one.



Oooh, please let us know how the reconstructor feels and works!!

I've been desperate to replace my beloved Motions CPR (in the bottle, not the jar) since it's been discontinued.  Joico Kpak reconstructor feels too strong, even when I mix it with the Intense Hydrator.   I've been trying to make it work for the past 2 years but it just doesn't make my hair feel as good as the CPR did.


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> @MzSwift girl where you been???
> 
> We always fluff before bunning! How you think I got those big ol juicylicious buns?  Check out the relaxed bunning thread.
> 
> That's also where @divachyk led me to the land of bunning nets.  I haven't bunned without those since!



LOL! Sis, I've been "baldheaded" for most of my life! I dunno why it never dawned on me to ask how to bun. I was wondering why I couldn't recreate those big luscious buns even with long natural hair.   Pulling my ponytail partially through was NOT protecting my ends but that was the only way I knew how to bun. Then I started doing the bantu knot/cinnamon bun but it was puny because of my fine strands.  I didn't know that pinning my ponytail under was considered bunning.  Lol, SMH

Sensei Bun Master, I will seek thine wisdom in the Relaxed Bunning thread.


----------



## MzSwift

Wait, wait, wait.  Let me slow down.  We are not ready for mama to be wearing her hair out over here. LOL  
I think I'm gonna roll with jumbo braid and twist extensions until the EOTY.  I might do a drawstring ponytail for a week or two rest but I need to keep my interactions with my hair to a minimum.


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift 

I forgot you were a Motions CPR fan.  I still miss that yellow and purple jar! 

I think the Nexxus Keraphix works pretty good for me, but mah Motions (with all the kibbles and bits in it) was the best!


----------



## MzSwift

PlanetCybertron said:


> I get random urges to maybe one day go completely blue or purple or red like I used to. I’d have to stretch a lot longer in the even that I relax whatever new growth comes in.
> 
> But I’m still wary of that since we all know the dangers of relaxing to close to a bleaching application.
> 
> But thank you!



I'm super late but I saw in my YT feed about some natural hair wax coloring substance and thought about you.  I saw a still of a video Naptural did and another girl used blue. Maybe you could??...   I'm not trying to feed your bad habits or anything. Noooo.


----------



## sunnieb

Gotta keep my cowash conditioner supplies up, so I'm trying new flavors of Herbal Essences Bio Renew. 

I used the Argon oil Wednesday love it.  Left my hair soft and tangle free.  I'll try the Honey/ Vitamin B tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## SugarRush

Thank you so much for the very detailed explanation! @MzSwift 

And the picture showing the difference between relaxed and texlaxed was a really good illustration. I’m pretty sure I’ll be texlaxing instead of going straight. 

I really appreciate the tip about the condish and oil before relaxing. One of my biggest worry is going too straight and that tip is going to be really handy. I actually used Motions a lot back when I was relaxed. I’ll have a look at it again 

I’ll be lurking in this thread for more tips


----------



## SugarRush

@PlanetCybertron   I love the colors! So gorgeous and rich

Yeah, my mind is made up to relax. I’m traveling most of next month but once I’m back in October I’ll start planning


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I guess I’m doing versions of this until my layers grow in lol


----------



## Lymegreen

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I guess I’m doing versions of this until my layers grow in lol


 This is exactly what I’ve been doing!  My back grows faster than the sides and front.  

I used to just keep cutting the back but now I just do this instead.


----------



## Wenbev

sunnieb said:


> @Wenbev have you used the anti snap before?  I'm airdrying with it now.
> 
> If not, let us know how your hair likes it.


I have never used it before but kept hearing about it. 

I loooooovvvveeeee it!!!!
I relaxed today after leaving work early whilst no one was home. I used the cat and I don’t like that it’s a spray to use in the shower. That seems silly to me. I like that too. Almost better than the aphogee 2min. But I’ll have to try it again to make sure. 
My hair felt/feels soo good after using the anti-snap. And I did actually see less breakage in the sink  and comb while combing it thru. I just used that and tressemme heat protectant and let my hair air dry since it’s still like 1000 deg outside. It’s a winner. I’m going to make sure I never run out of it.


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> Oooh, please let us know how the reconstructor feels and works!!
> 
> I've been desperate to replace my beloved Motions CPR (in the bottle, not the jar) since it's been discontinued.  Joico Kpak reconstructor feels too strong, even when I mix it with the Intense Hydrator.   I've been trying to make it work for the past 2 years but it just doesn't make my hair feel as good as the CPR did.


I never tried the CPR but I agree with the joico kpak. Smells delicious but i didn’t like the way my hair felt after. 
I like the redken cat but it annoys me the more I think about it with the spray top. If I’m in the shower with wet hands, how can I apply it properly? But my hair felt just as good if not a little better than the aphogee 2min.


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> I never tried the CPR but I agree with the joico kpak. Smells delicious but i didn’t like the way my hair felt after.
> I like the redken cat but it annoys me the more I think about it with the spray top. If I’m in the shower with wet hands, how can I apply it properly? But my hair felt just as good if not a little better than the aphogee 2min.



OK, you and @sunnieb  are on my product pushers list.   (I understand that I asked for the review, but still. LOL)

So I'm gonna pick this up to see if it'll be my new reconstructor  and use the 10 sec Korean amino acid tx (the warming one) as a post relaxer protein.

About the spray applicator, yes that would be frustrating.  Maybe you can transfer it into a color applicator bottle and use it that way?  The korean condish I have comes in a color applicator bottle to apply directly to my hair.  I feel like I use less of it vs when a condish comes in a regular bottle or a push top applicator.


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> OK, you and @sunnieb  are on my product pushers list.   (I understand that I asked for the review, but still. LOL)
> 
> So I'm gonna pick this up to see if it'll be my new reconstructor  and use the 10 sec Korean amino acid tx (the warming one) as a post relaxer protein.
> 
> About the spray applicator, yes that would be frustrating.  Maybe you can transfer it into a color applicator bottle and use it that way?  The korean condish I have comes in a color applicator bottle to apply directly to my hair.  I feel like I use less of it vs when a condish comes in a regular bottle or a push top applicator.


Haha product pushers. I’m usually the one in the back no buying anything but this time, I’m happy I did.

If you have an ulta close by, I found a coupon on their website for 20% off. It retails for about $20. 

Now, this amino acid thing you’re doing...I want to try. But the link in the post a couple weeks ago  doesn’t mention the aminos.
Is it something you diy or can buy?  I like diys.


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> Haha product pushers. I’m usually the one in the back no buying anything but this time, I’m happy I did.
> 
> If you have an ulta close by, I found a coupon on their website for 20% off. It retails for about $20.
> 
> Now, this amino acid thing you’re doing...I want to try. But the link in the post a couple weeks ago  doesn’t mention the aminos.
> Is it something you diy or can buy?  I like diys.



LOL!

So the DIY amino acid DC I used to do was mix Queen Helene cholesterol (my favorite DC base) + Braggs Amino Acid + Baking soda.  I also add in a few squirts of any cheapie condish and EOs for scent.  Mix everything together first and add the baking soda last.  Once you add that, the mixture will turn frothy-like.  Be careful because it will expand. Whenever I use that, my hair feels so good and my new growth is much easier to straighten.  My whole press is silkier.

This is the Braggs I use:



It smells like soy sauce.  I was cautious about using it but during my HHJ, I've found that natural/food grade stuff has been the best for my hair.  I don't really measure, , but I use about 1-2 TBSP of both the Braggs and the baking soda.  ETA:  I always DC for at least 20-30 minutes using a plastic grocery bag or plastic cap under the heat of my conditioning cap.

This is my flat iron on 12 weeks of new growth after using the amino acid DC:

View media item 129277
View media item 129297

The Korean product, let me see what I can find on the ingredients.  One review said: _"Just the four major proteins, the various but necessary peptides, and most importantly, at least 14 to 18 of the 21 to 24 amino acids found in healthy hair. Add a little coconut water and voila! "


_
That stuff has been magic for me. I don't use it on my new growth though because it specifically says it's for "damaged" hair.  Some ladies do with no issues.  At $34, this little bottle will last me years because it doesn't take much and with the nozzle applicator it doesn't waste much product.


----------



## MzSwift

So after some self-reflection, I think I'm addicted to PSing.  Full PSs.  I feel more secure in wigs, crochet styles and braid/twist extensions. When I decide to take a "break" from PSing, I like to keep my hair in mini braids/twists with no extensions.  That's the only way I wear my hair "loose." 

When DH and I started dating, I stopped PSing.  I texlaxed my hair and started wearing it loose, for real.  I did lots of braidouts, almost daily, and I would straighten more often (like 5 0r 6 times a year).  I only put in braid extensions for our vacations or mini braids once or twice a year.   I lost a lot of length when I did that.  I also didn't retain much of my growth.

Looking back, I think the real problem is that I was over manipulating my hair while not doing anything to counter that. I wasn't DCing, even though I was M&Sing every night before wrapping it up.  Braiding it up every night and unbraiding every morning was too much manipulation.  I also was sleeping in my wig cap, a satin mens skull cap.  I think that wasn't effective even though I was sleeping on a satin pillowcase.

My plan now is to try out wearing more low-manipulation styles vs no-manipulation styles.  Only using full PSing when the weather is extremely cold.  I'm thinking braided ponytails and buns that I keep in for 3-7 days at a time before redoing. Or rocking one top knot/bantu knot and letting it down every now and then so DH can also enjoy my hair.  I wanted to do updos and bun styles but I'm not too confident in the daily manipulation.  ETA:  I may do some wet/damp bunning and drawstring ponytails as well.

I'm also going to try to do weekly or biweekly (at least) DCing.  I may end up trying DCing overnight but I'm not always able to rinse it out the next day. 

I will also keep baggying at night. 

Maybe I'll do these types of styles for 8 weeks and then full PS for 8 weeks. 

I'll start this after my next relaxer in a few weeks.  Right now I'm braided under a wig and I'm loving being lazy.  But I'm not enjoying the hair I've grown, retained and not guaranteed to have in the future. 

Sorry for my novels guys, I'm a SAHM with a special needs toddler. LOL!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift It’s okay, I totally understand where you’re coming from. My kid is a high needs child as well. Sometimes you need some adult conversation 

Now to make this more hair related: When I have protective styles in, I tend to be more neglectful. I need to do more low manipulation styles so I can stop being so lazy


----------



## MzSwift

@ItsMeLilLucky 

Aww sis, you too??!! 













My little man has been demanding since he was born! People dread the Terrible Twos, well we've been living that since he was born.  LOL, SMH.  It's been so draining and my hair has definitely suffered from neglect and laziness.  After my first son, I was back in shape and primping my hair within months, he was (and still is) so laid back.  With this one, I couldn't even wear my hair exposed because he went through a hair pulling stage and I had to have him wrapped on me at all times.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift Yes  My kid is a little older but I still have to keep my eyes on him like he’s younger. I’m still tired boss  

My kid is/was one of top contributors to my hair laziness. And he liked to snatch my earrings out my ears.


----------



## Wenbev

@MzSwift thank you! That sounds like a modified cherry lola. I always have the liquid aminos on hand since I’m gluten free and can’t use soy sauce. 
Girl, your hair is gorg! And at twelve weeks, can’t tell you didn’t just relax! 
Thanks for the Korean amino product. I love SK beauty products but never tried hair products. Going to go look this one up. 
And I look forward to reading your posts. So informative. It’s good to have a little outlet when you’re at home. I was a SAHM for two years and I swear I lost all social skills and vocabulary.


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> @MzSwift thank you! That sounds like a modified cherry lola. I always have the liquid aminos on hand since I’m gluten free and can’t use soy sauce.
> Girl, your hair is gorg! And at twelve weeks, can’t tell you didn’t just relax!
> Thanks for the Korean amino product. I love SK beauty products but never tried hair products. Going to go look this one up.
> And I look forward to reading your posts. So informative. It’s good to have a little outlet when you’re at home. I was a SAHM for two years and I swear I lost all social skills and vocabulary.



Yes, cherry lola, I couldn't remember if that was the name of it.  I tried it once about 4 years ago to see if I could stretch my relaxer a little longer.  And then I tried it as my post relaxer DC and had the smoothest flat iron ever!  We went to a Christmas party where I was chasing after kids and sweating while wearing a Santa hat and my flat iron was still silky!  I just hate when it gets that straight so I stopped doing it.

And, OMG, you're right - vocabulary skills definitely take a hit being a SAHM.  Lol. Sometimes I'm too tired to even form complete sentences.


----------



## MzSwift

So I left my hair in the braids that refreshed 2 weeks ago and just added Bouncy Twist hair to make chunky twists.  Hopefully, these will last for 3 weeks or so.  I planned to relax at the end of this month but we'll see.  

I don't really do the cute baby hairs thingie so don't judge me too harshly. LOL. 

View media item 130357
View media item 130355


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I really like those Chunky Twists @MzSwift


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’ll have to try it a couple of more times and especially on my new growth but S-Curl is not half bad. And that Aunt Jackie’s deep conditioner too. Might be my on the ground staples.


----------



## Wenbev

I bought the moremo on HSN today. That’s my last product purchase!! @MzSwift hope I love it.


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> I bought the moremo on HSN today. That’s my last product purchase!! @MzSwift hope I love it.



LOL, I hope you do too!  If nothing else, it smells good and it's a quick shot of protein.
I find it to be amazing on my fine strands.


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> LOL, I hope you do too!  If nothing else, it smells good and it's a quick shot of protein.
> I find it to be amazing on my fine strands.


Awesome . I have fine strands too but super density so hairstylists think my hair is thick and tough and it’s the absolute opposite.


----------



## Sosoothing

Wenbev said:


> @MzSwift thank you! That sounds like a modified cherry lola. I always have the liquid aminos on hand since I’m gluten free and can’t use soy sauce.
> Girl, your hair is gorg! And at twelve weeks, can’t tell you didn’t just relax!
> Thanks for the Korean amino product. I love SK beauty products but never tried hair products. Going to go look this one up.
> And I look forward to reading your posts. So informative. It’s good to have a little outlet when you’re at home. I was a SAHM for two years and I swear *I lost all social skills and vocabulary*.



Oh my gosh, Yes! I got to work the other day and asked my adult patient if he needed to potty. Smh!
He didn't seem to notice though.


----------



## Sosoothing

From what I'm reading on here I might need to try the Joico K-pak next.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> From what I'm reading on here I might need to try the Joico K-pak next.



You're so close yet so far away from me.  I would say you could come over and try it out at my house first before buying but DMV traffic does not permit this. LOL.  That Joico makes my hair feel so weird but I've been using it as my protein tx for the last few years just to have something easy to throw on.  And I'm trying to use up the big bottles I bought.

@sunnieb and @Wenbev  are pushing (  ) this one to me as a replacement reconstructor for Joico and Motions CPR.



Redken CAT extreme antisnap reconstructor something-or-another.  I'm probably gonna get this from Sally's.


But naaawwww, Sis. THIS is the golden stuff right here. LOL.  Imma give it another year before I start preaching sermons.  I'll have to pictures too.



https://thebeautyspy.com/products/moremo-water-treatment-miracle-10#description


----------



## Sosoothing

@MzSwift

How I would have loved for traffic to not be an issue Lol.
I would have definitely come to try it out first. I know you say it makes your hair feel weird, but does it stop your breakage?
I have that issue with Nexxus reconstructor. It leaves my hair entirely too soft. I think in my case I need a different kind of protein most of the time.

Are you using the Moremo strictly before flat ironing, in addition to other proteins?

I recommend the Redken Anti-snap too. I have been using it for months now. I discovered it after googling "anti breakage leave ins".


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> @MzSwift
> 
> How I would have loved for traffic to not be an issue Lol.
> I would have definitely come to try it out first. I know you say it makes your hair feel weird, but does it stop your breakage?
> I have that issue with Nexxus reconstructor. It leaves my hair entirely too soft. I think in my case I need a different kind of protein most of the time.
> 
> Are you using the Moremo strictly before flat ironing, in addition to other proteins?
> 
> I recommend the Redken Anti-snap too. I have been using it for months now. I discovered it after googling "anti breakage leave ins".



Dangit, you three!!

OK then yeah, you may like the K-Pak.  When I say "weird," I mean that my hair doesn't feel soft but strong.  It feels coated  and strong and it doesn't seem to improve with any moisturizing DC I use afterwards.


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> Dangit, you three!!
> 
> OK then yeah, you may like the K-Pak.  When I say "weird," I mean that *my hair doesn't feel soft but strong*.  It feels coated  and strong and it doesn't seem to improve with any moisturizing DC I use afterwards.


.

Magic words to me.
I'm going to definitely try it


----------



## Sosoothing

@MzSwift 

Are you using the Moremo strictly before flat ironing, and at no other time?


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> @MzSwift
> 
> Are you using the Moremo strictly before flat ironing, and at no other time?



ETA:  I only plan to flat iron after my length check relaxer - so only at the EOTY.  I *may* flat iron for a special occasion (funeral or wedding) during my stretch.  If I do, I will stick with the DIY amino acid tx because it works on my new growth. I don't use the Moremo tx on my new growth.

I've been using the Moremo as a weekly protein tx since I've received it.  However, I plan to use it as my protein after relaxing. I also plan to use it as a shot of protein whenever I'm doing frequent water rinsing/cowashing in order to balance all of the moisture.

I would like to use a reconstructor as my weekly tx and whenever I blow out and before I install a long term PS (3+ weeks).  So I'm interested to see how that Redken makes my hair feel.


----------



## MzSwift

@Sosoothing 

I've been thinking about your shedding/breakage.  
I remember you writing a while back (I think) about your hair doing better with shorter stretches.  How long have you been stretching your relaxers?  

 Also, if you're ok using food items, I used to love using plain, FULL FAT yogurt on my hair for protein. I stopped because it was only sold in the big tubs and I don't eat yogurt so it would go to waste.  You can also do an egg and oil tx on your hair to strengthen it.  That's been used for decades/centuries. No heat. Be sure to rinse with cool water! Lol.  Some ladies swear by coffee or tea rinses but I've never tried one.  If you have ayurveda powders sitting in your cabinet, some of them are very effective at stopping "hair fall"/shedding and breakage.

Have you changed up the way you style your hair recently?  Or maybe your diet?  Increase in stress?


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> @Sosoothing
> 
> I've been thinking about your shedding/breakage.
> I remember you writing a while back (I think) about your hair doing better with shorter stretches.  How long have you been stretching your relaxers?
> 
> Also, if you're ok using food items, I used to love using plain, FULL FAT yogurt on my hair for protein. I stopped because it was only sold in the big tubs and I don't eat yogurt so it would go to waste.  You can also do an egg and oil tx on your hair to strengthen it.  That's been used for decades/centuries. No heat. Be sure to rinse with cool water! Lol.  Some ladies swear by coffee or tea rinses but I've never tried one.  If you have ayurveda powders sitting in your cabinet, some of them are very effective at stopping "hair fall"/shedding and breakage.
> 
> Have you changed up the way you style your hair recently?  Or maybe your diet?  Increase in stress?



My hair generally seems to needs lots of protein. I'm talking using a medium protein weekly type of need.
And I realized this only a few months ago. I'm finally headed to HL as proof. Before my epiphany, I was stuck at BSL. Post partum shedding is what I was dealing with the last time I wrote about my breakage. I got so frustrated, I ended up cutting from WL to BSL. But I'm back at WL again. Luckily, my hair grows fast.

If I'm not wearing a long term protective style like braids, I have to relax any where from 8 to 12 weeks if I don't want to lose hair to lots of breakage.

I have tried using egg treatments. They weren't strong enough. But I'm I'm thinking if I was washing every 3 days I could do egg treatments and that would be strong enough.

My little guy doesn't drink milk so he eats a good amount of yogurt in a week. We have lots in the fridge right now so I'm actually excited about trying it as a protein source.

Also I recently bought several wigs and have been PSing consistently.

Thank you for taking the time to ask about me sis


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> My hair generally seems to needs lots of protein. I'm talking using a medium protein weekly type of need.
> And I realized this only a few months ago. I'm finally headed to HL as proof. Before my epiphany, I was stuck at BSL. Post partum shedding is what I was dealing with the last time I wrote about my breakage. I got so frustrated, I ended up cutting from WL to BSL. But I'm back at WL again. Luckily, my hair grows fast.
> 
> If I'm not wearing a long term protective style like braids, I have to relax any where from 8 to 12 weeks if I don't want to lose hair to lots of breakage.
> 
> I have tried using egg treatments. They weren't strong enough. But I'm I'm thinking if I was washing every 3 days I could do egg treatments and that would be strong enough.
> 
> My little guy doesn't drink milk so he eats a good amount of yogurt in a week. We have lots in the fridge right now so I'm actually excited about trying it as a protein source.
> 
> Also I recently bought several wigs and have been PSing consistently.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to ask about me sis




If you try it, be sure to use the full fat yogurt instead of low-fat.  The low-fat doesn't work very well.
 Sounds like you're doing great though!  How awesome to be back  to WL so quickly after your cut! I see you're over there sitting on beautiful hair.  I hope you'll share another pic with us someday.


----------



## Wenbev

Sosoothing said:


> From what I'm reading on here I might need to try the Joico K-pak next.


It smells great


MzSwift said:


> If you try it, be sure to use the full fat yogurt instead of low-fat.  The low-fat doesn't work very well.
> Sounds like you're doing great though!  How awesome to be back  to WL so quickly after your cut! I see you're over there sitting on beautiful hair.  I hope you'll share another pic with us someday.


@Sosoothing im with you on needing lots of protein.took me a long time to realize it.  I’d like to suggest when you use egg in your diys, use only the yolk rather than the whites. The protein and oils are in the yolks. The whites are used if you have an oily scalp. I usually put them in the fridge for breakfast the next day or as a facial. I’ve also done the full fat yogurt with an egg and my hair felt very strong. I follow any protein with aphogee balancing conditioner.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My hair is so thicc . I kinda love it cause I thought I was gonna lose my thickness lol


----------



## Sosoothing

@MzSwift 

I did a yogurt and honey DC. Used about 200mls of whole milk yogurt and added a teaspoon of honey. Kept it in for an hour. I'm really impressed with the results


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> @MzSwift
> 
> I did a yogurt and honey DC. Used about 200mls of whole milk yogurt and added a teaspoon of honey. Kept it in for an hour. I'm really impressed with the results



Yayyyy!!  I hope it produces good long term effects for you too!

I may end up going back to mixing my DCs from the kitchen because I can't seem to find an off the shelf reconstructor that makes my hair feel the same way.


----------



## Wenbev

@MzSwift I got the moremo in the mail today and don’t you know I used it already too! It had a warming sensation to it. Did you experience that too? 
And my hair feels mad strong tho. I’m going to flat iron today, haven’t done that in a while.


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> @MzSwift I got the moremo in the mail today and don’t you know I used it already too! It had a warming sensation to it. Did you experience that too?
> And my hair feels mad strong tho. I’m going to flat iron today, haven’t done that in a while.



Yes, it warms!  That's why I'm sure to only leave it on for 10 seconds. I part my hair down the middle and apply it to one half of my head, rub it in while counting to 10, rinse it out and then do the same on the other side.  I do it in the shower and it's so easy. I used it weekly when my hair was loose. I'm in a full PS now so I don't have access to my hair.  I love it!  And I can't wait to try it as my post-relaxer protein.  And it smells good so I'm hoping it'll help with the post relaxer chemical smell. 

I did a more thorough review in the Moremo thread about it.  I'll try to find it and paste it here in case anyone is interested.

ETA:  Here's the thread.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/moremo-water-treatment.845429/

This is my review after my first use:

OK, so I washed my hair in the shower, parted my hair in two halves and applied the Moremo tx. Overall, I liked that my hair felt stronger immediately after applying it. It says to apply to "damaged" hair and my hair is texlaxed so I am always looking for _convenient _ways to incorporate protein. 

Immediate Pros: 
-only have to leave on the hair for 10 seconds
-easy to apply in the shower
-hair felt stronger
-smells great
-possible to use in relaxing process to infuse protein back into the strands

Immediate Cons:
-it warms as it is left on and rubbed into the hair. I'm not sure about the science of it all but it definitely makes me want to quickly rinse it out, Lol.
-may not be able to be used during the relaxer/coloring process


I definitely want to use it more consistently before I give a good "review" on it. I am happy enough with how it went and how my hair felt afterwards to continue to use it.


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> Yes, it warms!  That's why I'm sure to only leave it on for 10 seconds. I part my hair down the middle and apply it to one half of my head, rub it in while counting to 10, rinse it out and then do the same on the other side.  I do it in the shower and it's so easy. I used it weekly when my hair was loose. I'm in a full PS now so I don't have access to my hair.  I love it!  And I can't wait to try it as my post-relaxer protein.  And it smells good so I'm hoping it'll help with the post relaxer chemical smell.
> 
> I did a more thorough review in the Moremo thread about it.  I'll try to find it and paste it here in case anyone is interested.
> 
> ETA:  Here's the thread.
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/moremo-water-treatment.845429/
> 
> This is my review after my first use:
> 
> OK, so I washed my hair in the shower, parted my hair in two halves and applied the Moremo tx. Overall, I liked that my hair felt stronger immediately after applying it. It says to apply to "damaged" hair and my hair is texlaxed so I am always looking for _convenient _ways to incorporate protein.
> 
> Immediate Pros:
> -only have to leave on the hair for 10 seconds
> -easy to apply in the shower
> -hair felt stronger
> -smells great
> -possible to use in relaxing process to infuse protein back into the strands
> 
> Immediate Cons:
> -it warms as it is left on and rubbed into the hair. I'm not sure about the science of it all but it definitely makes me want to quickly rinse it out, Lol.
> -may not be able to be used during the relaxer/coloring process
> 
> 
> I definitely want to use it more consistently before I give a good "review" on it. I am happy enough with how it went and how my hair felt afterwards to continue to use it.


Thank you! 
Girl when I was massaging and it starting heating up, I was let me wash this stuff out ASAP!!! I do like your method, do one half at a time. I’ll give it a try next week. My hair definitely feels stronger, but I’m still seeing some breakage  
Because of the heating, I think I’ll stick with the redken cat or the aphogee 2min on relaxer day.


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> Thank you!
> Girl when I was massaging and it starting heating up, I was let me wash this stuff out ASAP!!! I do like your method, do one half at a time. I’ll give it a try next week. My hair definitely feels stronger, but I’m still seeing some breakage
> Because of the heating, I think I’ll stick with the redken cat or the aphogee 2min on relaxer day.



LOL, yeah, I don't know why I'm willing to take a chance at this point in the game by using it after a relaxer but I'm gonna try. I think because it makes my hair feel soft and strong similar to CPR.  I considered CPR to be a mild protein and this feels the same. 

How did your flat iron turn out? I'm not quite sure what kind of protein this is (lite, mild, strong). Maybe that's why it wasn't strong enough to stop your breakage.  Or maybe... did you follow it with moisture?  You know how protein can cause the hair to snap off not followed with enough moisture.  Just brainstorming.  Sorry to hear about your breakage.  That's so annoying!


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> LOL, yeah, I don't know why I'm willing to take a chance at this point in the game by using it after a relaxer but I'm gonna try. I think because it makes my hair feel soft and strong similar to CPR.  I considered CPR to be a mild protein and this feels the same.
> 
> How did your flat iron turn out? I'm not quite sure what kind of protein this is (lite, mild, strong). Maybe that's why it wasn't strong enough to stop your breakage.  Or maybe... did you follow it with moisture?  You know how protein can cause the hair to snap off not followed with enough moisture.  Just brainstorming.  Sorry to hear about your breakage.  That's so annoying!


Girl the breakage is annoying AF!!!
I didn’t flat iron until this afternoon, but it came out nice, thanks. First day is always great but bc my strands are so thin, I don’t hold a curl and my hair is flatter. Whatevs.
I love brainstorming! Thank you I did follow with silicon mix for 45 min w heat and then apohogee balancing moisturizer. Maybe it wasn’t enough. I literally have a notebook for washdays and relaxer days.
I think it’s my good ole thyroid messing up things bc even my skin has been feeling extra dry and I’m in all this dry desert heat so that’s not helping either


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> Girl the breakage is annoying AF!!!
> I didn’t flat iron until this afternoon, but it came out nice, thanks. First day is always great but bc my strands are so thin, I don’t hold a curl and my hair is flatter. Whatevs.
> I love brainstorming! Thank you I did follow with silicon mix for 45 min w heat and then apohogee balancing moisturizer. Maybe it wasn’t enough. I literally have a notebook for washdays and relaxer days.
> I think it’s my good ole thyroid messing up things bc even my skin has been feeling extra dry and I’m in all this dry desert heat so that’s not helping either




Aaaahh, that makes sense.  Yeah, thyroid issues are no joke!  And I remember when I lived in Vegas, how I had to switch up the lotion I had used all of my life in the midwest to something thicker/heavier.  I'd still move back though, because I love the dry heat and no mosquitoes. Lol

For some reason, from my natural days, I associate Silicon Mix with protein.  Maybe it's just the Bambu one but I remember ladies warning us to be careful because there are proteins in it and many of the naturals had protein-sensitive hair.  They have a moisturizing DC too?

Anyway, if you get desperate enough, please try this and tell me what you think  :

Remember, I don't measure, Lol-

Take 1/2- 1 cup of your favorite moisturizing DC
Add 2-3 Tbsp of EVOO or Grapeseed Oil
Add 1-2 Tbsp of salt (good ole iodized table salt or sea salt)

I stumbled onto salt after I did a henna mask one day as a natural.  My hair was dry and rough afterwards even though I cowashed it out. I used my favorite DC. Still dry.  I ran to the store to buy 2 different moisturizing DCs. Still dry.  I added EVOO and honey to them. Still dry, but oily.  Then I stumbled upon a thread about salt and added it to the EVOO and DC.  As I was applying it, my hair felt like butter -- no exaggeration.  My hair felt like nothing I've ever felt before.  And then it remained soft after I rinsed it out.  When you add the salt to the DC, it will make it sorta watery/runny.  That should've been my first hint.  But I was sold after I rinsed it out.  For 4-5 years after that, I never did a moisturizing DC without salt especially after protein. 

Lately I've been trying all of these shelf products hoping to replicate the results and they don't measure up. I just keep them for when I want to flat iron or in between back to back PSing.


----------



## Wenbev

@MzSwift salt?! Really!! I’m going to try!!
 And yes girl, the no bug situation is the TRUTH!

And yes Ive  had the dry, but oily hair, the soft and fluffy but dry hair and it’s not cool. I’ll give that a try maybe mid week and report back.
Thank you!!

Edit
That recipe is going in my hair notebook.


----------



## Sosoothing

@MzSwift 
That's really interesting. So what about salt's chemical properties helps a moisturizing DC work better?


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> @MzSwift
> That's really interesting. So what about salt's chemical properties helps a moisturizing DC work better?



I'm up with a sick teenager trying not to fall asleep before he does so I'll try to answer. LOL.

So it's crazy because I'm always super curious about the HOW and WHY of things/people but I really don't recall much about the science of salt in shampoo/condish.  I walked away remembering it working kind of like how it's said that too much salt makes a person "retain water." Not only did many hair products at the time included sodium chloride but lots of ladies posted their favorite products and were surprised to see that salt was in the ingredients.  The long and short of it is that it should be rinsed out and not left on -- so no using it in leave ins.

So the opening post of a thread in 2009 by a well respected member of the hair board piqued my interest because she's not long winded:

_"I don't know how it works, why it works. BUT my naps, kinks and coils have NEVER, in all of my BHM experimentation, been THIS soft, this detangled, EFFORTLESSLY.

This is the first time, the detangling process of this mane took under FIVE MINUTES. I kid you not. 

I am your usual skeptic, was concerned about it drying out my hair. So of course I tried finding info first. Not much out there, but there's a 22.00 shampoo with sea salt as it's main ingredient, among others. So, it can't be THAT hazardous. 

To really be sure this worked, I put sea salt into a DC I had that was headed for the TRASH because I HATED it so much. It was worthless to me. Not even adding oil to it made any difference. That stupid DC did NOTHING for my hair. In fact I think it made it worse. (You know the PJ thing, wanting to try everything someone likes.) So the salt was added to  that DC. I tell you, the choirs of heaven began to sing.



It felt good from the get go, but to give it a true shot, I left the DC in under a plastic cap for a while. I didn't time it. But I went to bake a cake, then returned to shower. I'm guessing it took me just under an hour. 

THEN I ATTEMPTED to detangle. Yes, ATTEMPTED. THERE WAS *NOTHING *to detangle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














I used the denman through my hair for less than TWO minutes. It's like the brush didn't even know what the hell to do!! That has NEVER happened before. Then I washed it out. I COULD NOT freaking believe how soft my hair was!!! It's like nothing I had ever experienced on any given HAIR DAY. EVER. I did not even use conditioner afterwards. I did not even want to use leave in. That's how good my hair felt. 

THIS is a keeper. So whoever you are, wherever you are, THANK YOU FOR SHARING.


And to other skeptics like myself, don't knock it till you've tried it!"_


Reading through the thread, I learned that it was inspired by a thread on here but I'm not sure which specific thread.  I think it was something about adding salt to bentonite clay.

ETA:  So after doing a search on here I learned that @divachyk  did a blog post about using salt to counter protein overload.  In her post, she mentions how salt breaks down protein bonds.  Makes sense to me! LOL

http://adaybyjay.com/correct-protein-overload-hair-salt/


----------



## Sosoothing

@MzSwift 

Thank you for responding sis. The link at the end lead me to @divachyk's blog. I found all my answers there.


----------



## Wenbev

The choirs of heaven. Lol. I’m going to do it tonight actually. My hair is like toast.


----------



## MzSwift

@Wenbev
I hope it worked out for you!  I would say start with less salt and if you decide to try it again, you can add more bit by bit. 

So instead of just water in my homemade braid spray mix for these extensions, I used a watered down Hibiscus/Brahmi/Bhringraj tea as the "water" portion.  I used an ayurveda tea in my spray mix before with great results.  I used to be so inspired by relaxed ladies like Traycee who used ayurveda as well.  The powders definitely improve the appearance of my hair.  It's shinier and it looks fuller than it really is whenever I'm consistent with using them.  Slipping on my regi contributed to my years in MBL land. I now know the value of having a consistent regi.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I wish there were more places to talk about relaxed hair.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I wish there were more places to talk about relaxed hair.



ITA. I've just been using YT as a visual supplement to this board.  I'm not on any other SM platforms so no Facebook groups, IG or anything for me either. There are also blogs but a lot bloggers have gone natural.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Ended up relaxing my hair Monday. Finally hit my goal length of Classic yay! I’ll post a picture Here:





I couldn’t really tell the difference from my avatar length check at first, but after staring at both pictures for like an hour, it’s now to my goal. Finally! I will be cutting my hair towards the end of the year though. Nothing drastic. 2 inches would be great to start evening up my ends. 

However the celebration was kind of short lived.

Really big tangles we’re forming at the demarcation line, which is the only reason I was prompted to go ahead and relax.

I’ve had a lot more noticeable breakage since I’ve had my hands all up in hair for about a week now. Tried to cornrow my hair last week, relaxed Monday, and wore it down most of the day today.

I know in retrospect I’m probably freaking out over nothing again. But still. In total I’ve probably lost around 20-25 hairs within the week, but to me, that’s straight unacceptable.

I was in my feels this afternoon, so my husband just sat and listened while I complained. He ended up saying how he understood the struggle. Then we just started talking about hair. Turns out he too has been dealing with breakage on the left side of his head as well.

Right now I’m just trying to come up with a new regimen that involves me stretching my washes for as long as I can. I’m shooting for every 2-3 weeks, but if I can make it to once a month I would be thrilled.

I’ve noticed the longer my hair gets the less and less I can afford to manipulate my hair. If I’m being as strict as possible I still get maybe 1-2 broken hairs every 5 days if my washing cycles line up like that. Again, I think I’m still setting unrealistic goals. In my head I wish to see absolutely no breakage. Ever. But we all know hair doesn’t function like that.

So I went ahead and braided my hair up, took a picture before braiding up that back section, and heavily sealed my hair with Ucuuba Butter cut with Avocado Oil. Not really fond of the greasy feeling myself, but my hair is enjoying the protective coating it now has. So the task at hand currently is to see if I can’t stretch a 2 full weeks of absolutely no washing. I might spritz my scalp with the scalp tonic I have, and pay my roots dry, but that’s it. Hopefully my scalp doesn’t hate me after this.

I’m also going to dwindle down my staple products to 3-4. I’ll still buy products just to test them out and see if I like them, but for my main products I use day in and day out, it’ll be a very very select few.

I think I might want to start some sort of challenge next year. Let me know if you guys are on board to doing one.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> ITA. I've just been using YT as a visual supplement to this board.  I'm not on any other SM platforms so no Facebook groups, IG or anything for me either. There are also blogs but a lot bloggers have gone natural.


I’ve been using Instagram and YouTube, but it’s more YouTube. I’d never thought I’d complain about not enough relaxed ladies to follow lol. I know about Hairlicious, April Sunny, ToyaJTV, MissMariamaaa, Brianna Rashay, Bee Russie, AlexisKimberly, and Twolala, but I’m trying to see if I missed anybody.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’ve been using Instagram and YouTube, but it’s more YouTube. I’d never thought I’d complain about not enough relaxed ladies to follow lol. I know about Hairlicious, April Sunny, ToyaJTV, MissMariamaaa, Brianna Rashay, Bee Russie, AlexisKimberly, and Twolala, but I’m trying to see if I missed anybody.



I also watch BusyDoingMe, wilnique hart (she's gorgeous) and TheTabbi1

I primarily watch blow dry and maybe flat iron videos




TheTabbi1- does anyone know why she cut off her comments?  I learn a lot in the comments bc I watch vids on mute.


And y'all know how I feel about Seun


----------



## MzSwift

@PlanetCybertron 

Yayy!!!  Congratulations!!
And how cute, you and hubby talking hair! 

ITA, low to no manipulation is key to maximum retention and health for me too.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’ve been using Instagram and YouTube, but it’s more YouTube. I’d never thought I’d complain about not enough relaxed ladies to follow lol. I know about Hairlicious, April Sunny, ToyaJTV, MissMariamaaa, Brianna Rashay, Bee Russie, AlexisKimberly, and Twolala, but I’m trying to see if I missed anybody.


I forgot about Peggypeg_ (She lives in Paris and sometimes does videos in French) and Sw33tSparkl3


----------



## Wenbev

@MzSwift 
Did it tonight! Used 1 tbs with castor oil and joico moisture recovery 15min with heat. 
I choose to not use a washout condish after the dc. I noticed afterwards, my hair felt less tangled and took a very long time to air dry. Ended up having to tension blow a bit. 
While flat ironing, the hair was straight and shiny. 
Thanks so much! You were right! using the moremo and silicon mix was too much protein. I’ll have to use one or the other but no double protein again. 
I’ll see how it feels in the morning to be sure.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I forgot about Peggypeg_ (She lives in Paris and sometimes does videos in French) and Sw33tSparkl3



Yeah, I forgot to mention her too.  She just did a video on beach waves. I think I'm gonna try beach waves with bantu knots the next time I straighten my hair.



Wenbev said:


> @MzSwift
> Did it tonight! Used 1 tbs with castor oil and joico moisture recovery 15min with heat.
> I choose to not use a washout condish after the dc. I noticed afterwards, my hair felt less tangled and took a very long time to air dry. Ended up having to tension blow a bit.
> While flat ironing, the hair was straight and shiny.
> Thanks so much! You were right! using the moremo and silicon mix was too much protein. I’ll have to use one or the other but no double protein again.
> I’ll see how it feels in the morning to be sure.



YAY!!  I'm glad you were able to counter it.  Is your breakage still bad?  Have you been able to treat your thyroid issue?

Protein overload is a fear of mine.  I feel like it can be one of the harder things to reverse (along w heat damage).  To me, it's easier to fix over moisturizing than protein overload.


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> YAY!!  I'm glad you were able to counter it.  Is your breakage still bad?  Have you been able to treat your thyroid issue?
> 
> Protein overload is a fear of mine.  I feel like it can be one of the harder things to reverse (along w heat damage).  To me, it's easier to fix over moisturizing than protein overload.



I honestly never thought it was protein overload until I realized how different my hair looks after using the salt. I started taking inventory of all the conditioners and realized out of the ten in rotation, only one is a moisturizing one so that on top of the moremo took me waaaay over the edge.
This morning, after combing out the wrap, I still saw some breakage, but it is far less than other mornings. My hair looks shiny - almost greasy looking of that makes sense. Even though the only leave in I used was tressemme heat protectant spray.
I also starting searching info about salt in hair and one India-based beauty blog suggested using salt in a conditioner seasonally to help rebalance hair. So that makes me wonder can this work for not only overuse of protein but for other hair issues like frizziness, or dull and lifeless or mushy hair?
 Edited to add
In regards to my thyroid, I have a new doctor we are changing my diet. I’ve always eaten healthy but she’s had me remove all dairy, eggs on top of what I’ve already removed; gluten and soy. I’m hoping it works bc I’m tired of dealing with the complications of it. It’s not letting my hair be great!


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> I honestly never thought it was protein overload until I realized how different my hair looks after using the salt. I started taking inventory of all the conditioners and realized out of the ten in rotation, only one is a moisturizing one so that on top of the moremo took me waaaay over the edge.
> This morning, after combing out the wrap, I still saw some breakage, but it is far less than other mornings. My hair looks shiny - almost greasy looking of that makes sense. Even though the only leave in I used was tressemme heat protectant spray.
> I also starting searching info about salt in hair and one India-based beauty blog suggested using salt in a conditioner seasonally to help rebalance hair. So that makes me wonder can this work for not only overuse of protein but for other hair issues like frizziness, or dull and lifeless or mushy hair?
> Edited to add
> In regards to my thyroid, I have a new doctor we are changing my diet. I’ve always eaten healthy but she’s had me remove all dairy, eggs on top of what I’ve already removed; gluten and soy. I’m hoping it works bc I’m tired of dealing with the complications of it. It’s not letting my hair be great!



((BIG HUG)) to you!  I wish you the best in your new course of action with your thyroid. 


So before I decided to use salt, even in my desperation, I started reading up on it.  I learned that natural ladies who tried it reported less frizz and more clumps. Usually indicative of properly moisturized hair.  I didn't have the texture to wear my hair in a WNG so I could not confirm that but I can tell you that my hair immediately responded favorably.  I used my salt DC weekly after my lite protein for 4 years and then sparingly after that.  It consistently left me with soft hair and I saw no adverse effects.


----------



## 11228

Guys, what does it mean when hair is sticky? My hair dries stuck together if I don't constantly detangle with a brush/comb while its drying

I think it may be that I haven't properly straightened my hair in a long time so my hair has gotten into a state where they just like to stick together. OR my hair loves protein more than it does moisturizer. I get the nice individualized shafts when I use Nexxus emergencee or polydemic for example

I am also thinking of reintroducing heat .. I bought the blow-dryer/brush combo to make it easier. 

In short, my fear of properly detangling by only using wide tooth comb and heat straightening 4+ weeks after relaxer does ore harm than good in the long run.


----------



## MzSwift

11228 said:


> Guys, what does it mean when hair is sticky? My hair dries stuck together if I don't constantly detangle with a brush/comb while its drying
> 
> I think it may be that I haven't properly straightened my hair in a long time so my hair has gotten into a state where they just like to stick together. OR my hair loves protein more than it does moisturizer. I get the nice individualized shafts when I use Nexxus emergencee or polydemic for example
> 
> I am also thinking of reintroducing heat .. I bought the blow-dryer/brush combo to make it easier.
> 
> In short, my fear of properly detangling by only using wide tooth comb and heat straightening 4+ weeks after relaxer does ore harm than good in the long run.



So I'm not sure what that means but I can tell you that my hair will clump like that too if I don't touch it while it's airdrying.  So as I air dry, every once in a while I will use my fingers to fluff out and separate my hair so that there is less clumping.  I wish I knew how to describe that better.  Maybe you can try to do that as it's air drying?  I don't think your minimal combing is causing a problem based on what you posted.

And I definitely think you're doing well to combine the minimal manipulation with using protein regularly.


----------



## 11228

MzSwift said:


> So I'm not sure what that means but *I can tell you that my hair will clump like that too if I don't touch it while it's airdrying*.  So as I air dry, every once in a while I will use my fingers to fluff out and separate my hair so that there is less clumping.  I wish I knew how to describe that better.  Maybe you can try to do that as it's air drying?  I don't think your minimal combing is causing a problem based on what you posted.
> 
> And I definitely think you're doing well to combine the minimal manipulation with using protein regularly.



That is exactly what happens to my hair during air drying if I don't keep my fingers/comb in constantly.

I want to do something to prevent the clumping. That is why I am thinking of using low heat to aid in the drying process


----------



## MzSwift

11228 said:


> That is exactly what happens to my hair during air drying if I don't keep my fingers/comb in constantly.
> 
> I want to do something to prevent the clumping. That is I am thinking of using low heat to aid in the drying process



Ahhh, ok.  I thought you were trying to avoid using heat.  Yes, I have stopped air drying loose as well.  I use my hot air brush dryer and love it. My hair feels softer when I use low heat than when I air dry loose.  

The only way I airdry now is if I put it in one or two braided ponytails.  Then, my hair feels softer once it's dry.  I think the tension may have something to do with it for me, perhaps due to porosity.


----------



## MzSwift

So I bought this u-wig back in Feb 2018 and never installed it.  I think I'm going to rock this instead of wearing my actual hair out.  This will be my first time doing a PS with leave out. If I like it, I'll be buying more half wigs!  *fingers crossed*



Janet Collection Retro Glam U-type Wig


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift Good luck! I think u parts are something I haven’t tried yet lol


----------



## 11228

MzSwift said:


> So I bought this u-wig back in Feb 2018 and never installed it.  I think I'm going to rock this instead of wearing my actual hair out.  This will be my first time doing a PS with leave out. If I like it, I'll be buying more half wigs!  *fingers crossed*
> 
> View attachment 451655
> 
> Janet Collection Retro Glam U-type Wig



When you say install you mean like, braids and sew-in?

I was looking at lace-fronts and those things seem like a chore to put on. And they stay on for only a few days. Maybe I just don't get how it works


----------



## Lymegreen

I can not get past collarbone length there is one patch on the side that always starts breaking at that point.      The back and right side grow but the left side just will not! 

Well. I just cut a chunk of hair off to even it out.  Looks nice and doesn’t feel short (feels medium) guess I’ll have to be satisfied with that.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift Good luck! I think u parts are something I haven’t tried yet lol



Thanks sis!  For some reason I thought it was a half wig when I bought it and I got it in a 1B, my hair is a 4 and in the winter a 2.  Aaannnd, I think my hair is longer than the wig.  LOL.  But you betta believe I'm about to try this out!  It's way too easy not to. I guess I'll just have minimal leave out.  SMH.



11228 said:


> When you say install you mean like, braids and sew-in?
> 
> I was looking at lace-fronts and those things seem like a chore to put on. And they stay on for only a few days. Maybe I just don't get how it works



ITA!  I am not brave nor skilled enough to venture into lace wigs. LOL.  And I'm not too good with sew ins so I'm excited about U-part wigs.  They're more natural looking because you leave hair out up top and sometimes along the edges.  They clip right into your braids.  So you just slide in the combs or clips, blend your hair and go!  I'm gonna try not taking it off for 2 weeks and see what happens.

It has 6 small combs to secure it






And it's super easy to install


u-wigs in general seem very easy  to install and that's appealing to me


----------



## MzSwift

Lymegreen said:


> I can not get past collarbone length there is one patch on the side that always starts breaking at that point.      The back and right side grow but the left side just will not!
> 
> Well. I just cut a chunk of hair off to even it out.  Looks nice and doesn’t feel short (feels medium) guess I’ll have to be satisfied with that.



Sorry to hear that 

And I refuse to believe that CBL is your terminal/predestined length.  So let's brainstorm!!

How much manipulation do you have in your regi?
Do you sleep on your left side?  
Do you have regular protein in your regi?
Do you wrap your hair?  If you do, do you alternate directions?
Are you left handed?  Do you subconsciously mess with that side of your head more? 

Since you're able to grow to CBL without the breakage, maybe once you start getting close to or hit CBL, you could change up your regi to help you get over the CBL hump?  In the past decade I've been on the hairboards, that seems to be a common remedy.  Sometimes the change is small, sometimes it's a total revamp (such as rinsing/washing your hair more/less often, etc).


----------



## 11228

MzSwift said:


> Thanks sis!  For some reason I thought it was a half wig when I bought it and I got it in a 1B, my hair is a 4 and in the winter a 2.  Aaannnd, I think my hair is longer than the wig.  LOL.  But you betta believe I'm about to try this out!  It's way too easy not to. I guess I'll just have minimal leave out.  SMH.
> 
> 
> 
> ITA!  I am not brave nor skilled enough to venture into lace wigs. LOL.  And I'm not too good with sew ins so I'm excited about U-part wigs.  They're more natural looking because you leave hair out up top and sometimes along the edges.  They clip right into your braids.  So you just slide in the combs or clips, blend your hair and go!  I'm gonna try not taking it off for 2 weeks and see what happens.
> 
> It has 6 small combs to secure it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's super easy to install
> 
> 
> u-wigs in general seem very easy  to install and that's appealing to me



Um. Where can I buy one just like what she's using in the second vid. 

My PJ self is psyched!


----------



## Sosoothing

I'm LOVING using whole milk yogurt in my hair. Just loving it! I don't lose a single hair when I use it. God (and @MzSwift ) is good .

My other protein treatments worked well, but I'd still lose a few strands. This is perfect for me so far. This last time, I mixed equal parts of yogurt and my ultra moisturizing DC.


----------



## Lymegreen

MzSwift said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> And I refuse to believe that CBL is your terminal/predestined length.  So let's brainstorm!!
> 
> How much manipulation do you have in your regi?
> Do you sleep on your left side?
> Do you have regular protein in your regi?
> Do you wrap your hair?  If you do, do you alternate directions?
> Are you left handed?  Do you subconsciously mess with that side of your head more?
> 
> Since you're able to grow to CBL without the breakage, maybe once you start getting close to or hit CBL, you could change up your regi to help you get over the CBL hump?  In the past decade I've been on the hairboards, that seems to be a common remedy.  Sometimes the change is small, sometimes it's a total revamp (such as rinsing/washing your hair more/less often, etc).


I received a really bad relaxer burn at a salon no less in that area when I was a teenager and the area is thinner and more brittle.  And literally grows to a certain length then stops.   I’ll start a hair journal to see if I can find a method that can work to get me over the hump but for now I’m ok at collarbone that’s still plenty long in the streets


----------



## MzSwift

Lymegreen said:


> I received a really bad relaxer burn at a salon no less in that area when I was a teenager and the area is thinner and more brittle.  And literally grows to a certain length then stops.   I’ll start a hair journal to see if I can find a method that can work to get me over the hump but for now I’m ok at collarbone that’s still plenty long in the streets



Oh wow, so you're saying it may have permanently changed your follicles?    Journaling is definitely a good way to document and troubleshoot whenever you're ready.  I use this thread as my journal -- sorry ladies.     And yes, as someone who's had 3"-4" or less of hair most of my life, IA that CBL is long.


----------



## MzSwift

Finally finished my hair around 0030-0100 this morning so these pix are not the best.  It's still tied up and I don't plan to do anything special to it. I plan to rock it in a low ponytail or bun most days but at least it's loose hair for hubby to enjoy -- even if it isn't mine. 

I slept in it last night and it felt better than any of the other wigs I've slept in.  Perhaps it's because I broke down and did cornrows to help secure the combs better. I suck at cornrowing, always tangling my hair, but at least they're not tight.  Either way, if all goes well, this will be a keeper. Fits my busy mommy uniform (tank top, sports bra and yoga pants - shoes optional).  Being able to rock a low ponytail without having to worry about friction/damage is very freeing.

I love the shape of this wig. I prefer layers to blunt cuts.  It's so pretty.  I think my hair naturally grows in this shape as well it's just not as dense. 

OH! OMG, my hair was shiny!!  My cornrows have a very healthy looking shine to them.  I think it's the hibiscus/brahmi/bhringraj tea I used in my braid spray on my jumbo twists these past few weeks.  Last time I added ayurveda tea to my braid/moisturizing spray, I had the same results.  This might be a keeper!

My shiny braid base -
View media item 130363
My leave out-
View media item 130365
Leave out blending - feels good to rest my edges a bit after those jumbo twists - 
View media item 130369
Top blending - I tried my best, I'm no pro - 
View media item 130367
The back - unstyled
View media item 130359
The side - unstyled
View media item 130361


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> I'm LOVING using whole milk yogurt in my hair. Just loving it! I don't lose a single hair when I use it. God (and @MzSwift ) is good .
> 
> My other protein treatments worked well, but I'd still lose a few strands. This is perfect for me so far. This last time, I mixed equal parts of yogurt and my ultra moisturizing DC.



Yay!!  I know, yogurt is awesome!

Like I said, everytime I try to find a shelf product that gives me the same results, I'm not successful.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift Yess indeedy! Looks natural af I love it on you. You have definitely inspired me to try it sometime in the future. When? Idk. Y’all know how fickle I am


----------



## MzSwift

11228 said:


> Um. Where can I buy one just like what she's using in the second vid.
> 
> My PJ self is psyched!





ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift Yess indeedy! Looks natural af I love it on you. You have definitely inspired me to try it sometime in the future. When? Idk. Y’all know how fickle I am





Y'all, I have been on Amazon like a maniac!  A lot of cute wigs there and reasonably priced.

I'll give it a couple of weeks but I'm thinking U-wigs and half wigs will be my wigging future.  The only full wigs I like are the shorter ones.


----------



## 11228

MzSwift said:


> Finally finished my hair around 0030-0100 this morning so these pix are not the best.  It's still tied up and I don't plan to do anything special to it. I plan to rock it in a low ponytail or bun most days but at least it's loose hair for hubby to enjoy -- even if it isn't mine.
> 
> I slept in it last night and it felt better than any of the other wigs I've slept in.  Perhaps it's because I broke down and did cornrows to help secure the combs better. I suck at cornrowing, always tangling my hair, but at least they're not tight.  Either way, if all goes well, this will be a keeper. Fits my busy mommy uniform (tank top, sports bra and yoga pants - shoes optional).  Being able to rock a low ponytail without having to worry about friction/damage is very freeing.
> 
> I love the shape of this wig. I prefer layers to blunt cuts.  It's so pretty.  I think my hair naturally grows in this shape as well it's just not as dense.
> 
> OH! OMG, my hair was shiny!!  My cornrows have a very healthy looking shine to them.  I think it's the hibiscus/brahmi/bhringraj tea I used in my braid spray on my jumbo twists these past few weeks.  Last time I added ayurveda tea to my braid/moisturizing spray, I had the same results.  This might be a keeper!
> 
> My shiny braid base -
> View media item 130363
> My leave out-
> View media item 130365
> Leave out blending - feels good to rest my edges a bit after those jumbo twists -
> View media item 130369
> Top blending - I tried my best, I'm no pro -
> View media item 130367
> The back - unstyled
> View media item 130359
> The side - unstyled
> View media item 130361



It's only $15 on Amazon. 

Sold!


----------



## MzSwift

So I just sewed down this wig. The combs were making me nervous about alopecia and giving me a headache from the tension. So it is definitely secure enough if you use it for a day.  I didn't want to sleep in bobby pins again because they hurt too.  Why did I wait so long to try out sewing it down?!!  It feels great.  There's no tension and I'm not worried about hair loss! 

I had one sew in done when I was 18 and after that I had only used glue for my weaves.  So I'm no pro at this.  But the relief is so great.  I don't have access to my hair but I see it as a sew in with less work.  I hope I can  make this last for a few weeks.


----------



## Wenbev

So one week later from the salt dc and my hair retained moisture. 
I only added oil every other day. Either ouai or olaplex oil. 
Washing tonight and using salt once more hopefully same or even better results


----------



## Rozlewis

I am 15 weeks post and I used Carol Daughters Olive Oil Infusion as a pre-poo and my new growth was so moisturized and soft. I have had this hidden in my stash and had not used it. I planned to relax at 17 weeks but if my new growth remains this manageable I will hold off until 21 weeks. Also, I have close to 2 inches of new growth.


----------



## 11228

How is the installment thus far @MzSwift  I went ahead and purchased one and plan on installing it tomorrow. I will just use the comb attachment as I know next to nothing about sewing, let alone on my one head. I hope I don't do more harm than good


----------



## MzSwift

11228 said:


> How is the installment thus far @MzSwift  I went ahead and purchased one and plan on installing it tomorrow. I will just use the comb attachment as I know next to nothing about sewing, let alone on my one head. I hope I don't do more harm than good



So far so good!  Especially now that I've sewn it down.  If you do that small perimeter cornrow, you'll have no trouble securing the combs. I'm with you, I have no idea how to sew on tracks or anything.  But I watched a few YT videos to gain confidence.  It took me maybe 30 min-1 hr but I took my time. I realized after the fact that I didn't need to secure it as thoroughly as I did. I bought a pack of thread and curved needles on Amazon for $8!


And I used the method that Seun uses at the 6:07 mark to start attaching the hair to my cornrow.  I like that she slips the needle through the thread to secure initially.


She bravely uses regular sewing needles.  I used the curved ones because I'm too afraid of poking myself. Lol


----------



## quirkydimples

Annnnddd...I’m back.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

quirkydimples said:


> Annnnddd...I’m back.


Heyyy girl, welcome back


----------



## sunnieb

Relaxer mixed - check

Supplies laid out - check

Big cup of water (for me) - check

Patience not to rush through relaxer process in order to watch my Cowboys - working on it


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> Relaxer mixed - check
> 
> Supplies laid out - check
> 
> Big cup of water (for me) - check
> 
> Patience not to rush through relaxer process in order to watch my Cowboys - working on it


How did it come out? Did you work on your patience? lol


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> How did it come out? Did you work on your patience? lol



Hair is perfect! 

My Cowboys........ not so much.


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> *Hair is perfect!*
> 
> My Cowboys........ not so much.



Sista @sunnieb 

Your hair said:


















Gone 'head, sis!!


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift love the gifs!

Now all I need is my length back!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Am I tweaking or did I lose a lot of hair?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I only had this style up for 2 weeks or so.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Am I tweaking or did I lose a lot of hair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I only had this style up for 2 weeks or so.



It's hard for me to tell how big that is without something next to it for reference.
But I think that looks ok.  I always have a big ball of hair upon takedown of any PS that has been in 2+ weeks.

It depends on a few factors to me.  Like, how well was the hair deshedded and detangled before being put away in a PS.  Also, if you're using growth aids.  Some growth aids result in increased shedding (yeah, I know it sound counterproductive, right?).


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> It's hard for me to tell how big that is without something next to it for reference. *Right. Rookie mistake*  lol
> But I think that looks ok.  I always have a big ball of hair upon takedown of any PS that has been in 2+ weeks.
> 
> It depends on a few factors to me.  Like, how well was the hair deshedded and detangled before being put away in a PS.  *I think I did a fairly good job *Also, if you're using growth aids.  Some growth aids result in increased shedding (yeah, I know it sound counterproductive, right?). *I was definitely using the Xcel21 Spray *


I also thought it was due to stress. I’m extremely stressed right now.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I also thought it was due to stress. I’m extremely stressed right now.



Awww






I guess it's more like a ghost hug:






I'm all too familiar with *that* season.  It WILL be over one day.   If you can, make your hair one less stressor.  Put it away for a loooonnng time.  And then when the season has passed, you may come back to find your hair is APL.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift Thanks love


----------



## PlanetCybertron

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Am I tweaking or did I lose a lot of hair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I only had this style up for 2 weeks or so.



I definitely wouldn’t trip too much. That’s a healthy amount of shedding for having your hair up for two weeks.

Last year, the onset of my seasonal shed scared me. There was just so much hair shedding for like a week, and then I guess my body just got used to it being winter for the rest of the year lol.

I’m currently smack dab into my seasonal shed with it getting slightly cooler, and I’m not even going to try and record how much hair I’m shedding just in a day. But for reference I’ll add one maybe later. If I don’t freak myself out trying to do so as well lol


----------



## MzSwift

So I'm struggling with this concept of the u-part wig.  Like I said before, I feel more comfortable when I do a full head PS.  I think it may be worse because the wig is synthetic so I'm trying to be careful not to oil my hair too much so that the wig doesn't look too bad.  After this, my next PS will probably be a full head one, no leave out.  And probably not another straight wig because having to get up and style it every morning is just as cumbersome as having to do that with my own hair. I'll stick to my curly wigs and short pixie ones.  Anyway, I'm gonna try to keep this in for at least 2 weeks.  

But why am I itching to do some micros/minis with extensions??  I've never kept in a PS for more than 3-4 weeks without redoing it but I'm loving the concept of putting my hair away and forgetting about it.  I'm just not ready to devote the kind of time necessary to it right now and I don't want to chop.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> So I'm struggling with this concept of the u-part wig.  Like I said before, I feel more comfortable when I do a full head PS.  I think it may be worse because the wig is synthetic so I'm trying to be careful not to oil my hair too much so that the wig doesn't look too bad.  After this, my next PS will probably be a full head one, no leave out.  And probably not another straight wig because having to get up and style it every morning is just as cumbersome as having to do that with my own hair. I'll stick to my curly wigs and short pixie ones.  Anyway, I'm gonna try to keep this in for at least 2 weeks.
> 
> But why am I itching to do some micros/minis with extensions??  I've never kept in a PS for more than 3-4 weeks without redoing it but I'm loving the concept of putting my hair away and forgetting about it.  I'm just not ready to devote the kind of time necessary to it right now and I don't want to chop.


I was looking on Ammyzon for some kinky straight u-part wigs and it made me think about you lol. I know for certain I’m too lazy for straight wigs I’m with you on the curly wigs.  I actually got a curly wig today that reminded me a lot of my old curly wig. I’m glad you at least tried something new with the u part wig even if it didn’t come out exactly the way you wanted it. I just took my twists out day before yesterday. I don’t even know if that was 2 weeks lmao. I always like mini twists and the like in theory, but I know for certain if someone else isn’t doing it for me it’s not gonna get done


----------



## beloved1bx

@MzSwift thanks for posting about the salt in conditioner and Moremo water treatment. I know I tried the salt thing years ago and it did have my hair feeling soft. But I'm sure I read about some other new fad and then forgot about it. Hope I'll remember to try it out this weekend.

I bought the Moremo treatment and tried it last weekend. I was at least prepared for the warming sensation. I didn't notice any big changes in the feel of my hair right away. But I haven't seen much breakage which is great since I'm (reluctantly) transitioning. Interested to see how it makes my hair feel with continued use.


----------



## MzSwift

@ItsMeLilLucky

YES, the time commitment and energy needed to put them in is no joke!!  I keep trying to decide if I go to my old trusty ones without extensions or try to do some with added hair to my butt. 

Come to think of it, I've been mostly a lazy hair person during this entire HHJ! LOL. I started rocking mini braids as a natural when I only had about 4" of hair and have been rocking them ever since.  I only alternated in cornrows/wigs and extensions from time to time.

These are micros I rocked for most of my pregnancy.  I wore them for 4 month intervals by just redoing them one at a time every 3-4 weeks.  Micros are my favorite way to rock them but they take so long to put in and take out. Takes about 20 hours or so.
View media item 130375View media item 130373Man, I look tired.  Pregnancy was kicking my butt this time. 

So then I kept rocking them when my baby was born but I started cheating and twisting most of the way instead of braiding. I also made them slightly bigger. They're so easy when you want to just forget about your hair.
View media item 130377
And these last ones, I cheated even more and started making them bigger in addition to twisting. LOL.  I think it only took me about 16 hours
View media item 130379
They're not as versatile to me when they're bigger. 

But I want to put in extensions to really protect my hair.  I'm thinking if I put in extensions, they'll probably be this last size even though I really want to do them micro sized like when I was pregnant.  The added extension hair is making me nervous about keeping them in for months like I do w/my own hair.  But I've been itching for twist/braids to my butt tho.


----------



## MzSwift

beloved1bx said:


> @MzSwift thanks for posting about the salt in conditioner and Moremo water treatment. I know I tried the salt thing years ago and it did have my hair feeling soft. But I'm sure I read about some other new fad and then forgot about it. Hope I'll remember to try it out this weekend.
> 
> I bought the Moremo treatment and tried it last weekend. I was at least prepared for the warming sensation. I didn't notice any big changes in the feel of my hair right away. But I haven't seen much breakage which is great since I'm (reluctantly) transitioning. Interested to see how it makes my hair feel with continued use.



Oh no, sorry to hear about your forced transition.  It sucks when it really isn't your decision.

Yay! I'm glad that you got some benefit from the Moremo.  Stopping breakage, hopefully at the demarcation line, is important. I wish you the best on your transition! 

I don't know if my hair is protein sensitive or not, but I play  it safe by trying to only use mild proteins.  The Moremo feels like a mild to me, did it feel that way to you?  For instance, the Joico K-Pak reconstructor makes my hair feel strong but coated, it doesn't feel like my hair afterwards.  So I take that to mean that it's probably a stronger protein.  Whereas the Moremo made my hair feel strong but still soft, it still felt like my hair.


----------



## Wenbev

@MzSwift you’re so pretty 

done with the straight hair for a while, going to wash, twistout and gos. Currently 5 weeks post.


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> @MzSwift you’re so pretty
> 
> done with the straight hair for a while, going to wash, twistout and gos. Currently 5 weeks post.



Thanks my fellow Mastiff lover. 

IIRC, are you growing out a bob/SL cut?  How is that going?  I'd love to see some of your twistouts.  We don't get to see a lot of those on relaxed hair around here


----------



## MzSwift

@ItsMeLilLucky

I see you!!! I saw your post in the other thread. Your layers are growing in nicely. Yes, please put your hair away before you cut it off.  I used to suffer from the same ailment.. scissor addiction.


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> Thanks my fellow Mastiff lover.
> 
> IIRC, are you growing out a bob/SL cut?  How is that going?  I'd love to see some of your twistouts.  We don't get to see a lot of those on relaxed hair around here


Love those 100+ lb lap dogs!
I’m growing out a bob, the breakage is still real  
I’m the worst with the photos but I’ll try. 
I normally will allow my hair to air dry after any  detangling, separate into fours. And then two flat-twist per section. With a flex iron on the ends


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky
> 
> I see you!!! I saw your post in the other thread. Your layers are growing in nicely. Yes, please put your hair away before you cut it off.  I used to suffer from the same ailment.. scissor addiction.


I’m about to I bought myself a few wigs, and if I gets sick of them I have a head wrap lol.


----------



## ckisland

Peepin' in here even though I'm technically natural  . My hair is heat trained to the point that it looks relaxed when wet and I have new growth. I'm learning a lot from you ladies!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ckisland said:


> Peepin' in here even though I'm technically natural  . My hair is heat trained to the point that it looks relaxed when wet and I have new growth. I'm learning a lot from you ladies!


I bust in everywhere


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Cowashed with SM 100% Virgin coconut oil conditioner. My mom knows how much I’m a junky for conditioner so she bought me two big 34 oz. bottles since our job had them on discount now. Gosh I love my mom.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Went ahead and broke open the one on the left. Just couldn’t help myself lol


----------



## Wenbev

So yeah twistout FAIL. Lol. Left out a lol in the front and the rest twisted into a bun. Will try again. Need to make the twists tighter and smaller


----------



## MzSwift

So I went ahead and did mini twists last night. No micros with this much new growth.  And I didn't add extension hair this time because I want to keep these in all the way to December. I don't want to have to worry about the buildup at the roots. I'm super encouraged and excited to see my EOTY progress because I was doing pull tests in various spots as I was doing them. I have a ton of new growth so it'll be a nice surprise to relax and flat iron for my EOTY length check.

OH, my hair under the wig was sooo soft, shiny and manageable!  I have blow dried and cornrowed before but I always wet my hair while in the PS so my cornrows are usually tangly when I take them down.  This time I didn't wet it so my hair was still soft from the blow out, no tangles when I took them down. My leave out was a whole nother story because it was exposed to the elements and I didn't moisturize it enough. Lesson learned, only human hair u-wigs for me 

Anyway, so here are my minis.  I HATE how they look when they're freshly done - they're so much prettier after having been wet and air dried with conditioner.  I finished right around midnight and started taking down the wig around 1 PM. So that's really good because I took breaks to tend to the family and my big puppy. 

View media item 130383
View media item 130381
View media item 130385


----------



## MzSwift

Washed and used the Moremo tx in the shower. It didn't warm up this time.  I think I didn't apply enough.  It can be used daily but I think I'll use it again in 2-3 days.  

Soooo happy to have my lazy hair back!  Jump in the shower, wash/rinse, slather on condish and throw it back into a ponytail. DONE!  I still get to enjoy my length and wear my hair out without dealing with styling or detangling.  KISS!!


----------



## Wenbev

Wash day tomor. Manipulated my hair waaay too much trying to get a good twistout. Will prepoo with oils and conditioner on hand, dc with a moisturizing conditioner and flat iron.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Am I tweaking or did I lose a lot of hair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I only had this style up for 2 weeks or so.



Also, now that I have photo evidence, just for kicks. This is how much I shed in one wash day. 





So I could really only imagine how much hair could come out In two weeks. Lol


----------



## Wenbev

Wash day was soo easy today. And I used salt in the DC again. Didn’t use it last week and well, last week was a mess with all the twist out fails. 
I’m hooked.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

Any ladies use design essentials regular or lo lye relaxer? Reviews/ thoughts


----------



## Wenbev

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> Any ladies use design essentials regular or lo lye relaxer? Reviews/ thoughts


Sorry, I’m a no-lye ORS girl


----------



## Wenbev

Wash day tomorrow. seven weeks post.  I wish I could wear wigs like some of you ladies. But I have a big head.


----------



## divachyk

I just wanted to say hello to you all. I'm not on LHCF as much any more but stop in to say hello when I'm on for any length of time. I'm still natural but will always love relaxed hair. Nothing will ever change that. Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Loving

@divachyk my mind runs on you ever so often! Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Sosoothing

Hey ladies. What are we using to make styles last/ for hold?

I'm considering wearing my hair out this weekend. Not sure how yet. I know back in the day hair spray with lots of alcohol was the way to go...Lol But it's been years since I really wore my hair out like that. What do people use now?

ETA I have decided on a fluffy braid out.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

New growth seems to be holding  up. I finally washed my hair with actual shampoo yesterday, I had to keep both the bathroom and the bedroom door  closed, but as soon as I started my wash day everyone had to do something to interrupt. They had all  day before I even started washing my hair, but *shrugs shoulders*
I used:
Sulfur 8 Shampoo
Aphogee 2 minute for protein 
Mielle Mongongo Oil d/c with Hot Head for deep conditioning 

For leave ins I’m just using X21, TGIN Green Tea leave in, and a sealant I’m still testing out.

I must say, before adding my leave ins my hair was not as crunchy as I expected.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I forgot to mention that I lost less hair than I expected this time around even though I had those braids up for maybe a month? I need to keep better track of things lmao. It might be due the sealant I’m testing out.


----------



## toinette

Ive been natural 10 years and I’ve decided I’m going back to relaxers. Just got my natural hair straightened and had to cut off 4 inches due to splits. I’m OVER it!! I’ll keep my hair straight 3 weeks, then I’m getting it relaxed


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

toinette said:


> Ive been natural 10 years and I’ve decided I’m going back to relaxers. Just got my natural hair straightened and *had to cut off 4 inches due to splits*. I’m OVER it!! I’ll keep my hair straight 3 weeks, then I’m getting it relaxed


 
I am so sorry to hear this.

You know what? Honestly I should have relaxed my hair the first time I was sick of it instead of neglecting it or cutting it off. I was just stuck in my natural mindset. My hair probably would have been to my booty


----------



## Wenbev

Relaxed at eight weeks this weekend.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I wonder if I’ll get the same results the next wash day as I did the previous one. If I do. I’ll let y’all in on the sealant I’ve been using. Actually I probably need to do 2 more wash days to really see my results.


----------



## sunnieb

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> Any ladies use design essentials regular or lo lye relaxer? Reviews/ thoughts



I use Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp and love it. 

It doesn't dry out my hair and gets it straight without a long processing time.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

sunnieb said:


> I use Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp and love it.
> 
> It doesn't dry out my hair and gets it straight without a long processing time.


Thank you


----------



## Holly007

How do you create twist outs with relaxed hair? I have no skills when it comes to styling my hair lol.


----------



## MzSwift

Holly007 said:


> How do you create twist outs with relaxed hair? I have no skills when it comes to styling my hair lol.



My twistouts aren't successful because my twists get flat when I lay on them.   But based on a few YT vids, ladies tend to do them on wet hair with mousse and rollers on the ends.  A lot of them do flat twists. 

Like this:







Because of my fine strands, when I want pretty heatless curls, I prefer bantu knots and braidouts with plaits.  I like to do them on damp hair with leave in condish and I use aloe vera gel for some hold (the cheap one from the beauty aisle. Yes, I know I should be using the food grade one but ).  For looser waves I do 1-3 bantu knots or braids and for tighter curls, I do 4-8.


----------



## 11228

Sharing this great bargain with my relaxed ladies


----------



## Wenbev

11228 said:


> Sharing this great bargain with my relaxed ladies


Wowowow!! Love that scrunchies are back in style. Lol. That’s a great price! Have how bought it? I wonder about the size...


----------



## Lymegreen

My relaxed hair behaves like blown out natural.  I love it.  I only relax for manageability anyway.


----------



## 11228

Wenbev said:


> Wowowow!! Love that scrunchies are back in style. Lol. That’s a great price! Have how bought it? I wonder about the size...



I just recieved my stash. I have to tie it twice for a good hold. I prefer less ties/twist, it lessens breakage when you go to take it out 

Such pretty colors too!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

The amount of shedding I’ve been experiencing since the fall season started is ridiculous. However I’m also kind of speculating that whatever percentage of hairs that have hit the shedding phase, have now all synced up and are coming out. I suppose it just looks alarming to me because it’s been about 5 1/2 years since I’ve seen shedding like this. But I suppose it’s right on schedule to the typical 6-10 year anagen phase cycles. It just seems like a lot to me.


----------



## sunnieb

Y'all I swear it's like 2 steps forward and 3 steps back with my hair!!! 

I found more evidence of breakage!!! 

Not a ton, but way more than I would like to see. And I have been on my haircare like a mug too!  I started a new medication a few months ago and looked up the possible side effects. Hair loss isn't listed. I'm just frustrated. I'll keep pushing though. 

One good thing is that I have enough hair for a decent bun. I'll keep it tucked away and get through this phase. 

Today's bun:


----------



## MzSwift

Currently taking down my mini braid twists. They've been in for 5 weeks to the day and I re-did them once.  I'm happy to be getting back the length I lost from neglect, experimenting and cuts.  I'm very happy with my retention.  And my hair is very shiny, healthy looking because of the brahmi/bhringraj/hibiscus tea I've been using as my daily spray. 

Can't decide whether or not to relax now.  I really want to put in some crochet twists and wait another month so that I can get a good EOTY length check pic.  But I'll be so busy next month that I may not have time to do my hair. My last relaxer was in June so I guess it's time for another one. 

If I relax, I'll do my length check now and then rock phony ponies to bun my hair for the next few weeks.  If not, I'll cornrow and rock crochet twists for about 4-6 weeks. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

So the sealant I’ve been experimenting with is Blue Magic Castor Oil. Yup, good ole grease lol. I don’t use a lot at all, barely a fingertip full. I don’t use it on my scalp, just near the line of demarcation, and on the length. I put my leave ins on first, and then I seal with grease.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> So the sealant I’ve been experimenting with is Blue Magic Castor Oil. Yup, good ole grease lol. I don’t use a lot at all, barely a fingertip full. I don’t use it on my scalp, just near the line of demarcation, and on the length. I put my leave ins on first, and then I seal with grease.


 Forgot to add, I’m experiencing way less breakage then what I was expecting 3 months post.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> So the sealant I’ve been experimenting with is Blue Magic Castor Oil. Yup, good ole grease lol. I don’t use a lot at all, barely a fingertip full. I don’t use it on my scalp, just near the line of demarcation, and on the length. I put my leave ins on first, and then I seal with grease.



That sounds like a winner!  I've always thought grease would make a good sealant. Especially since one of my texlax idols used to seal with Vaseline.

Keep it up! I'm interested to see how much it helps you with retention.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> That sounds like a winner!  I've always thought grease would make a good sealant. Especially since one of my texlax idols used to seal with Vaseline.
> 
> Keep it up! I'm interested to see how much it helps you with retention.


Thanks! I wanted to test it out a bit before I started singing its praises. On the plus side it has Shea in it too. So do my other leave ins (TGIN Green Tea Moisturizer, and Just 4 Me Hair Milk).


----------



## MzSwift

So I went ahead and relaxed a few hours ago.  Getting ready to rinse out my final deep conditioner.  I finished taking down my minis yesterday and did a little finger detangling.  Then I relaxed without detangling  Pretty sure I'm gonna regret that.  It feels nice to feel my scalp again. My last relaxer was in June.

Here's my relaxer results.  I'll post another pic of whatever style I choose to go with after I rinse and detangle. Lol

View media item 130413


----------



## Wenbev

three weeks post today, did a olaplaex treatment with a gloss last week. 
Realized some things:
- the aphogee balancing moisturizer doesn't really work to moisturize as good as it should.  there's protein in it, like why? Its marketed to use after the hard protein treatment. Decided to dump it even though its a half a bottle left.
- olaplex at times can leave my hair feeling dry.  I'm thinking bc its closing the cuticles so tightly that moisture cannot get thru.  So my workaround is after olaplaex, using a moisturizing DC with heat for at least 30 minutes to reopen the cuticle and get that moisture in.
- I need to read labels/ingredient lists better and question if some ingredients are indeed healthy for me and my hair/can fulfill what I'm looking for i.e. strengthening or moisture.
- my hair still grows quite fast but it also breaks off just as fast due to dryness so I net zero on retaining length.
- my hair needs a lot of moisture and I need to do some homework on finding products to give my hair what it needs.


----------



## LonDone

@MzSwift  Your hair is NOTHING short of fabulous!


----------



## MzSwift

@LonDone 

 Thank you so much, sis!  It was a MESS last night.


----------



## MzSwift

So I ended up flat ironing.  I finished about 2 AM and took pix and then into two braided pigtails and pinned them up.  That'll be my style bc I'll be slipping on a hat to walk my little one outside.

I think I've had good retention.

Last night's flat iron
View media item 130419
Blow out from March 2019
View media item 130159


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Wenbev said:


> three weeks post today, did a olaplaex treatment with a gloss last week.
> Realized some things:
> - the aphogee balancing moisturizer doesn't really work to moisturize as good as it should.  there's protein in it, like why? Its marketed to use after the hard protein treatment. Decided to dump it even though its a half a bottle left.
> - olaplex at times can leave my hair feeling dry.  I'm thinking bc its closing the cuticles so tightly that moisture cannot get thru.  So my workaround is after olaplaex, using a moisturizing DC with heat for at least 30 minutes to reopen the cuticle and get that moisture in.
> - *I need to read labels/ingredient lists better and question if some ingredients are indeed healthy for me and my hair/can fulfill what I'm looking for i.e. strengthening or moisture.*
> - my hair still grows quite fast but it also breaks off just as fast due to dryness so I net zero on retaining length.
> - my hair needs a lot of moisture and I need to do some homework on finding products to give my hair what it needs.


That’s how I discovered my hair does not like soybean oil/glycine soja oil. And it loves marshmallow root/slippery elm.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift It’s gorgeous! The relaxer results kinda reminds me of faux locs.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift It’s gorgeous! The relaxer results kinda reminds me of faux locs.



Thanks, love! 

That's because I relax and rinse in twists.  Sometimes I'll let it dry like that when I don't do a length check.


----------



## LonDone

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift It’s gorgeous! The relaxer results kinda reminds me of faux locs.



Yes, this Exactly!!!!!! @ItsMeLilLucky 

I was thinking, it looks like relaxed dreadlocks - how beautiful!!!  

I wonder if that could be achieved, I would in a heartbeat.


----------



## MzSwift

LonDone said:


> Yes, this Exactly!!!!!! @ItsMeLilLucky
> 
> I was thinking, it looks like relaxed dreadlocks - how beautiful!!!
> 
> I wonder if that could be achieved, I would in a heartbeat.



I love that style as well. And honestly, I did have some locs bc I did not properly detangle and I leave too much texture when I texlax to do that.  

I tried to do relaxed locs in 2016 but I did them small like sistalocs.  I was worried about not being able to rinse out  the relaxer properly from the length of the locs and having breakage. So I just combed them out and kept relaxing it loose.

I'm actually hoping to install chunky twist extensions which sorta mimic the look. I don't like the neat, uniformed ones but they seem to be the most protective.  Even the faux locs are too neat. And everytime I search "boho" all I find are ladies throwing in curly hair.  That's not the look I'm going for, it's still too neat.  I'm hoping to find a kinky boho look.  Until then, I'm going to try some like these:







I like these fuzzy ones too, just not in blonde:


----------



## Meritamen

Sigh. I am now relaxed/texlaxed. I just washed out the press my stylist did and see that the length of my hair is texlax like I wanted but the roots are practically bone straight. At first I was a upset because now that means I will have to maintain 3 textures instead of 2 while I grow out that straight parts. That's going to take about 2 years.
I don't plan on cutting it but I may attempt a corrective on the texlax part so that everything will match and just texlax the roots as my hair grows out. I am so close to APL and every time there's a setback.  

Anyway, I will be doing my own at home-texlaxing. I was hoping to get a virgin texlax professionally so that I would have a good start. Sigh. Any suggestions for a pro-level mild/sensitive scalp relaxer would be great. I was going to try the Mizani Butter Blends but Affirm looks good too.


----------



## LonDone

@MzSwift 

How long did you try that for, was it just one relaxer session only/one session and maintained until the next relaxer/multiple relaxers?

Breakage was the first consideration; I thought _maybe _the broken hair would become part of the loc but if the hair's breaking at the ends that's a complete non-starter!

Your hair is Goals, still to this day since I joined under another name in 2012!


----------



## MzSwift

Meritamen said:


> Sigh. I am now relaxed/texlaxed. I just washed out the press my stylist did and see that the length of my hair is texlax like I wanted but the roots are practically bone straight. At first I was a upset because now that means I will have to maintain 3 textures instead of 2 while I grow out that straight parts. That's going to take about 2 years.
> I don't plan on cutting it but I may attempt a corrective on the texlax part so that everything will match and just texlax the roots as my hair grows out. I am so close to APL and every time there's a setback.
> 
> Anyway, I will be doing my own at home-texlaxing. I was hoping to get a virgin texlax professionally so that I would have a good start. Sigh. Any suggestions for a pro-level mild/sensitive scalp relaxer would be great. I was going to try the Mizani Butter Blends but Affirm looks good too.



Awww. 

I don't think you'll have to cut.  Depending on how you primarily wear your hair, you may not even really notice the difference.  Honestly, if you think about it, even natural hair isn't uniformed. My texlaxed strands aren't uniformed either and I had heard ppl cutting because of it so I was worried.  But I found that it wasn't really a big deal.  Also, sometimes the hair seems super straight right after a relaxer but after a while, it poofs back up and isn't as straight.  I hope that's the case for you.

I agree that it may be better to take control of your relaxers.  Sounds like she did the roots first and then combed it down the length, which means that the roots processed longer and maybe your body heat helped it to processes straighter.  I love using Motions mild, lye relaxer.  I know it's sold almost everywhere so I don't have to worry about not being able to find it.  And I think it's overall a good relaxer.  GL to you in your search!


----------



## MzSwift

LonDone said:


> @MzSwift
> 
> How long did you try that for, was it just one relaxer session only/one session and maintained until the next relaxer/multiple relaxers?
> 
> Breakage was the first consideration; I thought _maybe _the broken hair would become part of the loc but if the hair's breaking at the ends that's a complete non-starter!
> 
> Your hair is Goals, still to this day since I joined under another name in 2012!



Thanks so much! 

I only did it for 6 months.  I started them on 3 months post relaxed hair and then put them in.  I wanted them tiny for versatility.  I had planned to only relax them every 6 months.  But when I went to relax, I was too terrified to try it and then lose length.  So I chickened out. Lol


This is what they looked like before I combed them out

View media item 128815
View media item 128817


----------



## Meritamen

MzSwift said:


> Awww.
> 
> I don't think you'll have to cut.  Depending on how you primarily wear your hair, you may not even really notice the difference.  Honestly, if you think about it, even natural hair isn't uniformed. My texlaxed strands aren't uniformed either and I had heard ppl cutting because of it so I was worried.  But I found that it wasn't really a big deal.  Also, sometimes the hair seems super straight right after a relaxer but after a while, it poofs back up and isn't as straight.  I hope that's the case for you.
> 
> I agree that it may be better to take control of your relaxers.  Sounds like she did the roots first and then combed it down the length, which means that the roots processed longer and maybe your body heat helped it to processes straighter.  I love using Motions mild, lye relaxer.  I know it's sold almost everywhere so I don't have to worry about not being able to find it.  And I think it's overall a good relaxer.  GL to you in your search!


Thanks so much for the response @MzSwift. Yeah, I'm not going to cut it if its not needed. The plan is to keep my hair in updos and buns since its at the length where the ends rest on my shoulders anyway. No one can tell the texture difference unless my hair is down without straightening it first.

Right now I am looking for a stylist to do a corrective relaxer. I will just have to rock relaxed hair for a while and then texlax the roots as they grow in.

I just talked to one stylist and she said the same thing you did MzSwift that over the next few weeks I may see some more texture. She said she wouldn't do a corrective until a few weeks after the virgin relaxer. So I will wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## MzSwift

Meritamen said:


> Thanks so much for the response @MzSwift. Yeah, I'm not going to cut it if its not needed. The plan is to keep my hair in updos and buns since its at the length where the ends rest on my shoulders anyway. No one can tell the texture difference unless my hair is down without straightening it first.
> 
> Right now I am looking for a stylist to do a corrective relaxer. I will just have to rock relaxed hair for a while and then texlax the roots as they grow in.
> 
> I just talked to one stylist and she said the same thing you did MzSwift that over the next few weeks I may see some more texture. She said she wouldn't do a corrective until a few weeks after the virgin relaxer. So I will wait it out and see what happens.



I made the mistake of doing a corrective after I did my virgin texlax.  I waited about 8 months but I regretted doing it almost immediately.  I ended up with bone straight hair.  I primarily rocked braidouts and wet buns.  And when I straightened it, the different textures didn't matter.  So I really didn't need to do a corrective in the first place.  I don't do WNGs at all. So if you don't do WNGs either, you may not even need a corrective.  That'll limit the chances of messing up any progress you've made.


----------



## Wenbev

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That’s how I discovered my hair does not like soybean oil/glycine soja oil. And it loves marshmallow root/slippery elm.


I love me some marshmallow and slippery elm! I even bought the bulk when I was a rea rinsed. I need to start tea rinsing again. And infusing oils again. My hair hates aloe Vera anything. What about yours?


----------



## Wenbev

Meritamen said:


> Sigh. I am now relaxed/texlaxed. I just washed out the press my stylist did and see that the length of my hair is texlax like I wanted but the roots are practically bone straight. At first I was a upset because now that means I will have to maintain 3 textures instead of 2 while I grow out that straight parts. That's going to take about 2 years.
> I don't plan on cutting it but I may attempt a corrective on the texlax part so that everything will match and just texlax the roots as my hair grows out. I am so close to APL and every time there's a setback.
> 
> Anyway, I will be doing my own at home-texlaxing. I was hoping to get a virgin texlax professionally so that I would have a good start. Sigh. Any suggestions for a pro-level mild/sensitive scalp relaxer would be great. I was going to try the Mizani Butter Blends but Affirm looks good too.


That sucks!  Maybe see if olaplex standalone treatment no 1 and 2 can help correct the broken bonds...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Wenbev said:


> I love me some marshmallow and slippery elm! I even bought the bulk when I was a rea rinsed. I need to start tea rinsing again. And infusing oils again. My hair hates aloe Vera anything. What about yours?


My hair is kinda ambivalent about aloe vera it hasn’t told me it hates, but it hasn’t told me it likes it either.


----------



## MzSwift

Rollersets are soo pretty!  Every time I think I've talked myself into doing them, I remember: small toothed comb, rolling technique, 1+ hr under the dryer...  Then I decide against them.  But they're soo freaking pretty!  I guess I'll keep admiring from afar. sigh.

I'll use my energy instead to perfect my bantu knot out.  A single top knot that I can rock for a day or two and then let down for pretty, loose curls. I think that'll be a styling goal for 2020 forward.


----------



## MzSwift

I just installed crochet twists.  So happy to have my hair protected again.  PSing is my safe space.  I had my hair in two braided pig tails that I either pinned up or kept wrapped up.  Every time I wear my hair out I'm too worried about friction, weather, etc.  It's just not worth the stress. Lol.  I'm happy to rock my hair "down/out" while in mini braids/twists. I'm also happy to only wear my hair loose for special occasions and short periods of time.


----------



## Sanity

Hello Ladies! I've decided to chop off my relaxed hair! I have struggled with hairloss for the last year, so no more relaxers for me! I've decided on a new beginning until my scalp finally recovers .


----------



## MzSwift

Sanity said:


> Hello Ladies! I've decided to chop off my relaxed hair! I have struggled with hairloss for the last year, so no more relaxers for me! I've decided on a new beginning until my scalp finally recovers .



Aww, so sad to see you go! I can't imagine how stressful it is to deal with that.  I wish you the absolute BEST!!


----------



## Sanity

MzSwift said:


> Aww, so sad to see you go! I can't imagine how stressful it is to deal with that.  I wish you the absolute BEST!!




Thank you so much for your kind words, Mz Swift! It wasn't an easy decision to make. Thank You Ladies for your support!


----------



## ckisland

Relaxed Ladies, what do you use for leave-ins and what do you use to set your styles?


----------



## MzSwift

ckisland said:


> Relaxed Ladies, what do you use for leave-ins and what do you use to set your styles?



I use a spray mix I make with water/condish/oil.  Lately I've been substituting Brahmi/Bhringaraj tea for the "water" and my hair has been shinier. HTH!   My hair seems to prefer my mixes over premixed/store bought products.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I want to do my first relaxer EVER and I have no idea the do's and don'ts. Can anyone help me out with tips?


----------



## MzSwift

FadingDelilah said:


> I want to do my first relaxer EVER and I have no idea the do's and don'ts. Can anyone help me out with tips?



There are a few threads I read through before I did my virgin relaxer but that was a few years ago.  The information is still very good though.  I think there's a thread about relaxer tips or something like that floating around. It was very long and SUPER helpful.

My quick advice from a non-professional:

-practice applying the relaxer ahead of time using conditioner. The faster you can apply it, the better.
-do your roots last because they will process faster
-pre-part your hair ahead of time and use vaseline (not grease or oil) to base your scalp very well.
-Smoothing (with a comb or your hands) seems to most directly impact the outcome of your relaxer.  Lots of smoothing tends to give straighter results.
-neutralize your hair thoroughly (lather up at least 3 times and leave the shampoo in for at least 5 minutes each time)
    --- For my final lather, I pour an ACV rinse onto my hair and then add neutralizing shampoo to lather.
-Watch some Youtube relaxer videos for ideas.  I like to pick up tips from different ppl to find what works for me.
-Breathe, relax (no pun), and turn on some good music

Both Lye and N0-Lye have their pros and cons.  Think about which one would work best for you. And don't worry, you can always switch later.  In one of the relaxed threads I learned a very unscientific quick way to remember the difference

Lye- harder on the scalp, easier on the hair
No-Lye - easier on the scalp, harder on the hair

Have fun and GL!! 

ETA:  A few post-relaxer thoughts:

Natural hair hides a multitude of sins, LOL, so don't freak out if your hair doesn't look as prestine afterwards.  I would say, give yourself a good trim (not a cut) and then create a plan for your hair.

I learned this trim method and this is what I do whenever I trim my hair:


If you haven't already, grab a lite-medium protein tx.  Relaxed hair definitely needs protein. A good initial protein is the ORS Replenishing pak or conditioner.  I personally used Infusium 21 leave in protein as both a natural and relaxed head.


----------



## MzSwift

I came in to post this bc sis has me thinking I can totally do this without tangling my hair! Lol. I love this video and come back to it every now and then but then I chicken out.  After I take my hair down in a couple of weeks, I'm gonna try this wet wrap technique and let my hair air dry under a scarf.  


Then I'm gonna use this crosswrapping technique to upkeep and see how I like it.  I have family coming from across the country for Xmas and I want to wear my hair out.  My niece, the only girl among the kids, will be here and she wants to see her TiTi's hair.  This is one of the reasons why I grew my hair out, to show young girls that WE can also have long hair so I have to wear my hair out. Lol 

Anyway this cross wrapping technique is less manipulation than regular wrapping. Does anyone know the name of the band that she uses? I'd like to get one.


----------



## FadingDelilah

@MzSwift thanks so much! I'm in a hard place because I want relaxed hair like* right now *but I have a lot to learn. I guess its better to take my time absorbing all the info I need so I don't completely screw my hair (and scalp - yikes) up. I have this nice event on the 6th of December that I wanted it done by (I'm soooo tired of cringing at the thought of frequenting an event because of my hair). But I'm playing myself if I think I can do it in that  much time. LOL.

Any ideas on good no-lye relaxers? I heard that no-lye is worse for hair because of calcium on the hair or something like that. Is that true and is there any way to deal with this side effect? Thanks again.


----------



## MzSwift

@FadingDelilah 

I'm sure whatever you decide to do you'll look fabulous for your event! 

There are lots of lovely no-lye heads of hair in this thread. I don't remember them all by name but I've heard lots of references here and on YT to ORS, African Pride and Just for Me relaxers.  In my days before the hair boards I used to alternate lye and no-lye. I preferred Optimum.

I believe the no-lye ladies talk about chelating and other techniques to help with the calcium deposits.  So sorry, I use lye so I'm not too versed on it.  But I do think that overall, if you establish a consistent regi, your hair will flourish whether you choose lye or no-lye.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Nearly two months post, and don’t plan to do anything until New Years anyways. Mostly just been bunning. Been so busy with finals and everything. I just shampoo my roots, and condition, and air dry. Once all the busy stuff ends I can take a break and spoil my hair some more.


----------



## MzSwift

To all who celebrate it:


----------



## FadingDelilah

MzSwift said:


> @FadingDelilah
> 
> I'm sure whatever you decide to do you'll look fabulous for your event!
> 
> There are lots of lovely no-lye heads of hair in this thread. I don't remember them all by name but I've heard lots of references here and on YT to ORS, African Pride and Just for Me relaxers.  In my days before the hair boards I used to alternate lye and no-lye. I preferred Optimum.
> 
> I believe the no-lye ladies talk about chelating and other techniques to help with the calcium deposits.  So sorry, I use lye so I'm not too versed on it.  But I do think that overall, if you establish a consistent regi, your hair will flourish whether you choose lye or no-lye.



Okay, thanks for the encouragement and advice!!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## MzSwift

Note to self:  Do NOT use flat ironed hair as a braid base!

I decided to take the risk of doing a cornrow base for my crochet twists. Since my hair was flat ironed, I figured it would limit the tangles I usually get.  However, BECAUSE it was flat ironed and my strands are fine, my cornrows started slipping/loosening.  So I just pulled the twists out.  My son has a band concert tomorrow. I'll wear my hair out for that and then plait it up for a Lazy Girl crochet twist install.  I'll rock that for 2 weeks until my family arrives and then wear my hair out for that week.  I hope I can do it.  I hate having my hair loose.  LOL


----------



## MzSwift

I just do not have the density to pull off an exaggerated side part. It looks lacking on me both texlaxed and natural.  I'm done trying.  I think I look better with a slightly off centered "natural" part or a diagonal part.


----------



## MzSwift

Her hair is styled so pretty.   I'm gonna try to perfect this for date nights.


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> *I just do not have the density* to pull off an exaggerated side part. It looks lacking on me both texlaxed and natural.  I'm done trying.  I think I look better with a slightly off centered "natural" part or a diagonal part.



What does this mean? I have seen you reference your fine hair before but it looks pretty dense/thick to me. Is there a difference between dense and thick?


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> What does this mean? I have seen you reference your fine hair before but it looks pretty dense/thick to me. Is there a difference between dense and thick?



Yes. I have very fine strands but not a lot of them on my head (density).  My head is *maybe* medium density of fine strands of hair.  But the strands themselves are flyaway thin. But because my hair _texture_ is cottony, it looks like I have big hair but it's more like a cloud.  If you were to go and put your hands into it, it's really soft and it collapses around your hand.  I went to a natural hair meetup and one of my e-friends there was so surprised that she could part my fro with just a bobby pin and lay it down without much effort.

I just don't have the density for the deep side part to look good on me. Let me find photo evidence of what I'm talking about. Lol.


----------



## MzSwift

To me, a braid out on straightened/relaxed hair looks like this:






Hers is big and fuller looking. My hair looks more like this






My braidouts are much flatter, even when I cornrow instead of plait.

My avi is a pic of my side-parted cornrowed braidout on flat ironed NATURAL hair and it isn't this full.  I was trying to find a better angle but it's on my detached hard drive somewhere. Lol

View media item 130435
Here's photo example of my braidout on straightened relaxed hair-

View media item 130433
View media item 130431
The ability to do braid outs and for them to last as braidouts is one of the reasons I decided to return to texlaxing.  I pretty much do the same stuff to my hair that I did as a natural.  But my braidouts and twistouts would turn into poufs the minute I stepped outside as a natural, even in the winter.  And that was after 1-2 day wash day, setting the style and then waiting 1-2 more days for my hair to dry.  So happy to not have to deal w that anymore, just facing the fact that my braidouts won't be big and fluffy because I just don't have the texture or density for it.


----------



## Chrismiss

Does anyone use the S curl spray as a moisturizer? Thinking about buying some for my ponytail/bun days.


----------



## MzSwift

Chrismiss said:


> Does anyone use the S curl spray as a moisturizer? Thinking about buying some for my pontail/bun days.



I personally try to stay away from glycerin.  But back when we had a TON of long-haired relaxed ladies on this board, a lot of them were "juicing" w S-Curl and saw many benefits!


----------



## Chrismiss

MzSwift said:


> I personally try to stay away from glycerin.  But back when we had a TON of long-haired relaxed ladies on this board, a lot of them were "juicing" w S-Curl and saw many benefits!



What's up glycerine?


----------



## MzSwift

Chrismiss said:


> What's up glycerine?



Glycerin itself isn't bad at all.  Just not for my hair as a leave in.  I try to stay away from humectants as leave ins because they require me to examine the humidity in the air and whether it's more or less than the moisture in my hair.  I could never get it right, and my hair thrived without them so I just stay away. Lol.

However, I have DC'd w honey in the past, which is also a humectant. I think they work better for me in DC's than as a moisturizer or leave in.


----------



## GGsKin

I'm not relaxed anymore but I love to lurk in here. @MzSwift our hair responds in a very similar way to the same things (both in relaxed and natural states). I totally get you on the fine strands and medium density 'woes' smh. You have a great way of explaining things. I really like your posts.


----------



## MzSwift

GGsKin said:


> I'm not relaxed anymore but I love to lurk in here. @MzSwift our hair responds in a very similar way to the same things (both in relaxed and natural states). I totally get you on the fine strands and medium density 'woes' smh. You have a great way of explaining things. I really like your posts.



Aww, thank you sis.  






I lurk in the natural threads too, Lol.  I learned early on in the HHJ to look for ladies with similar hair characteristics instead of just curl type.


----------



## Sosoothing

@MzSwift 

Thanks for explaining. That makes so much sense .


----------



## MzSwift

So TiTi was struggling and decided to put my hair up in some twist extensions.  They'll still be in when my niece gets here so I'm just gonna show her the picture of my last length check.  

I'm almost finished. I just have one, maybe two, more row(s) in the back.  Right now they're pulled into a low ponytail to camouflage the unfinished part.  I hope to keep these in for at least 4 weeks.  I may even just stay in these for the first part of 2020.  Start the new decade off right. Lol.


----------



## MzSwift

I don't think I asked in here, has anyone ever used Mane and Tail products?


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> Glycerin itself isn't bad at all.  Just not for my hair as a leave in.  I try to stay away from humectants as leave ins because they require me to examine the humidity in the air and whether it's more or less than the moisture in my hair.  I could never get it right, and my hair thrived without them so I just stay away. Lol.
> 
> However, I have DC'd w honey in the past, which is also a humectant. I think they work better for me in DC's than as a moisturizer or leave in.


I stay away from products with glycerin or any humectants as well.  I live in the desert.  the dry air will be pulling all the moisture out and would make the hair even dryer.


----------



## FadingDelilah

So I plan on relaxing by new year's.  My amazon shipments finally came in.  I got a 20 oz jar of the Hawaiian Silky No Base Relaxer Mild, two 8 oz bottles of Isoplus Neutralizing Shampoo, a big tub of petroleum jelly, and a moisture-based deep conditioner in case neutralizing dries my hair out. Any thing else I should get? Or any horror stories about these products before I dive in? So excited, I just hope I don't feel any burning.

I decided to texlax because I realized I'd rather have chewed off relaxed hair until I get the hang of how to grow it healthy, than deal with detangling for not hours, BUT DAYS!!!! (because I can't sit for 3-6 hours and tackle it all at once most of the time, without usnig every ounce of patience and strength in my being, which is emotionally wayy too draining to go through any longer) and having to schedule *my life *around my natural hair anymore.  Not being able to swim, or run in the rain, or walk past a cute guy confidently, or do styles I like, or wear nice outfits without feeling incomplete because I can't style this hair to match. I tried for 6 years. I don't have the money for anymore products just for them not to work, the time, or anymore of my youth to give away spent looking ratchet, to master making this natural thing work. And even if I did, I'd still have to dodge the rain and the sea, and take a day out to detangle and style my hair, just for it to last till bed time. I refuse. 

I'm honestly ready. I'm trying to achieve a natural looking result, but I want my hair to be very easy to detangle and style. That's the whole reason I'm doing it. I just can't anymore. Wish me luck, lol.


----------



## abioni

@FadingDelilah, I use the Hawaiian silky no base in mild too. I like the relaxer. It's able to get my hair really straight because I have thin strands. I liked that at first but I want fuller hair so I decided to texlax. I added lots of conditioner and oil to the relaxer and my came out looking like I didn't relax it. I was worried about the result at first but my hair was soft. If I do bantu knots it comes out straight. I couldn't get bantu knots to make my natural hair straight, it was still textured. Now that I have two months new growth, I can't tell the difference looking at my hair but I can feel the difference between the two. The texlaxed part is soft to touch while my natural hair feels hard and dry.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> I don't think I asked in here, has anyone ever used Mane and Tail products?


I have, not a big fan. Kinda makes my hair hard. Good if you’re looking for something more strengthening.


----------



## MzSwift

@FadingDelilah 

You can do it! And we'll be here to help you brainstorm any solutions.   I don't think you'll have chewed up hair. You've got knowledge of the basics from here.  GL to you!  

@abioni

Yes, that was a welcomed difference between my textured texlaxed hair and my natural hair.  Even though it was just as textured, it was softer.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I have, not a big fan. Kinda makes my hair hard. Good if you’re looking for something more strengthening.



That's exactly what I'm looking for.  Thanks, sis!  How are you doing? Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> That's exactly what I'm looking for.  Thanks, sis!  How are you doing? Haven't seen you in a while.


No problem babe! I’ve been lurking lol, tryna get myself together, but it’s literally one day at time.


----------



## demlew

MzSwift said:


> I don't think I asked in here, has anyone ever used Mane and Tail products?


I don’t care for the shampoo or conditioner bc they make my hair hard, but I use the detangler often. I just bought Cabellina Mane and Tail conditioner and it’s interesting bc it’s mostly olive and coconut oil + amino acids and wheat protein. It made my hair feel strong but not soft so I’ll mix it with my fave SM Superfuit.


----------



## MzSwift

demlew said:


> I don’t care for the shampoo or conditioner bc they make my hair hard, but I use the detangler often. I just bought Cabellina Mane and Tail conditioner and it’s interesting bc it’s mostly olive and coconut oil + amino acids and wheat protein. It made my hair feel strong but not soft so I’ll mix it with my fave SM Superfuit.



Thank you!  
I remember using it about 20 years ago because ppl said it "makes your hair grow" but it made my hair so hard and crispy and I threw it out.  Protein is important for retention for me so I've been eyeing that again.  That amino acid mix you mentioned sounds really good though.  I'm going to look that one up too.


----------



## demlew

MzSwift said:


> Thank you!
> I remember using it about 20 years ago because ppl said it "makes your hair grow" but it made my hair so hard and crispy and I threw it out.  Protein is important for retention for me so I've been eyeing that again.  That amino acid mix you mentioned sounds really good though.  I'm going to look that one up too.


I found the Cabellina in the Hispanic section in CVS. Giant bottle for $7ish. Hope it works for you.


----------



## beloved1bx

IDK if anyone used to follow ulovemegz on YouTube but I did since she had nice long relaxed hair. She went natural a few years ago but just returned to texlaxed hair a week ago.


----------



## Kindheart

Wenbev said:


> I stay away from products with glycerin or any humectants as well.  I live in the desert.  the dry air will be pulling all the moisture out and would make the hair even dryer.


My hair hates glycerin it gets crunchy and dry , I used Qhemet olive balm and my hair was so icky and crunchy. Any product with high glycerin content is a Firm No for me


----------



## Kindheart

beloved1bx said:


> IDK if anyone used to follow ulovemegz on YouTube but I did since she had nice long relaxed hair. She went natural a few years ago but just returned to texlaxed hair a week ago.


She was stunning with natural hair now she looks average


----------



## Rhealthyhair

abioni said:


> @FadingDelilah, I use the Hawaiian silky no base in mild too. I like the relaxer. It's able to get my hair really straight because I have thin strands. I liked that at first but I want fuller hair so I decided to texlax. I added lots of conditioner and oil to the relaxer and my came out looking like I didn't relax it. I was worried about the result at first but my hair was soft. If I do bantu knots it comes out straight. I couldn't get bantu knots to make my natural hair straight, it was still textured. Now that I have two months new growth, I can't tell the difference looking at my hair but I can feel the difference between the two. The texlaxed part is soft to touch while my natural hair feels hard and dry.



what is the brand of relaxer that you use? I relax my hair every 6 months or so, and even though I have another 4 months until I perm, I have been looking into other types of relaxers. I'm trying to see if I realize a difference, right now I use ORS brand.


----------



## abioni

I use Hawaiian silky no base relaxer in mild. I started using it because I couldn't find another mild lye relaxer in the beauty supplies stores near me. I have contemplated switching to another relaxer, especially to the more expensive ones just to see the difference but the result I got from my texlax makes me want to stick to the relaxer.




Rhealthyhair said:


> what is the brand of relaxer that you use? I relax my hair every 6 months or so, and even though I have another 4 months until I perm, I have been looking into other types of relaxers. I'm trying to see if I realize a difference, right now I use ORS brand.


----------



## MzSwift

beloved1bx said:


> IDK if anyone used to follow ulovemegz on YouTube but I did since she had nice long relaxed hair. She went natural a few years ago but just returned to texlaxed hair a week ago.



Yay, she's back! I wonder if a few of the other ladies I used to follow will be coming back.  Namely prettywitty77 and (another one whose name escapes me right now, Lol).


----------



## MzSwift

To all who celebrate it:


----------



## beloved1bx

MzSwift said:


> Yay, she's back! I wonder if a few of the other ladies I used to follow will be coming back.  Namely prettywitty77 and (another one whose name escapes me right now, Lol).


Prettywhitty has a looser hair texture and seems to easily be able to do wash and gos, and she wears her hair out a lot. So she may not experience some of the same hair woes that megan/kinkier hair nauturals deal with - marathon detangling sessions, SSKs, etc. I haven't seen her talk about her relaxed hair so my guess is she will stay natural.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was trying to wait until March to relax, but I’m tired of all this new growth lbs. I love that my hair has grown, but I’m tired of dealing with two textures. I might do it before New Years’ but if I don’t, it’s okay too.


----------



## water_n_oil

beloved1bx said:


> IDK if anyone used to follow ulovemegz on YouTube but I did since she had nice long relaxed hair. She went natural a few years ago but just returned to texlaxed hair a week ago.


I'm not relaxed but Megz has been one of my favorite youtubers for a while. I followed a lot of her tips for whenever I straightened my hair.


----------



## MzSwift

beloved1bx said:


> Prettywhitty has a looser hair texture and seems to easily be able to do wash and gos, and she wears her hair out a lot. So she may not experience some of the same hair woes that megan/kinkier hair nauturals deal with - marathon detangling sessions, SSKs, etc. I haven't seen her talk about her relaxed hair so my guess is she will stay natural.



True. That was one of the things I realized when she was texlaxed, that my hair wasn't gonna look like hers because we have different natural hair textures.



MzSwift said:


> Yay, she's back! I wonder if a few of the other ladies I used to follow will be coming back.  Namely prettywitty77 and (another one whose name escapes me right now, Lol).




That's the name of other one, Madam Gemini.  I used to like watching her too. She used to texlax and stretched her relaxers.  I found her and Briana Rashay (I think that's her name now) at the same time.


----------



## FadingDelilah

abioni said:


> @FadingDelilah, I use the Hawaiian silky no base in mild too. I like the relaxer. It's able to get my hair really straight because I have thin strands. I liked that at first but I want fuller hair so I decided to texlax. I added lots of conditioner and oil to the relaxer and my came out looking like I didn't relax it. I was worried about the result at first but my hair was soft. If I do bantu knots it comes out straight. I couldn't get bantu knots to make my natural hair straight, it was still textured. Now that I have two months new growth, I can't tell the difference looking at my hair but I can feel the difference between the two. The texlaxed part is soft to touch while my natural hair feels hard and dry.



I didn't get any emails telling me someone responded (weird). But thanks so much for the feedback! I didn't plan on mixing anything into the relaxer. I figured I would just watch in the mirror to see how straight it's getting and wash it out when it gets to the point I don't want to lose any more texture. Is this a bad idea? I guess I'm confused because I don't get why everybody mixes stuff into theirs. Would you say during a bone straight relaxer there's a moment where your hair just drops fully straight or does it slowly loosen the curls and then get straight??  In other words, to texlax do you have to mix in oil/conditioner or can you just wash the relaxer out early?


----------



## MzSwift

FadingDelilah said:


> I didn't get any emails telling me someone responded (weird). But thanks so much for the feedback! I didn't plan on mixing anything into the relaxer. I figured I would just watch in the mirror to see how straight it's getting and wash it out when it gets to the point I don't want to lose any more texture. Is this a bad idea? I guess I'm confused because I don't get why everybody mixes stuff into theirs. Would you say during a bone straight relaxer there's a moment where your hair just drops fully straight or does it slowly loosen the curls and then get straight??  In other words, to texlax do you have to mix in oil/conditioner or can you just wash the relaxer out early?



@FadingDelilah
No worries, those are the two popular ways of texlaxing.  Apply undiluted and just rinse it out early OR you can dilute it and rinse it.  I've done both ways and each way I rinse almost immediately after applying. I did a little more smoothing with my fingers when I diluted it to help it penetrate a bit better. It's kinda hard to tell what the end texture is gonna be while I'm smoothing, even when I look in the mirror.  My texlaxed texture when it airdries looks like a blow out when my hair was natural.


----------



## FadingDelilah

MzSwift said:


> @FadingDelilah
> No worries, those are the two popular ways of texlaxing.  Apply undiluted and just rinse it out early OR you can dilute it and rinse it.  I've done both ways and each way I rinse almost immediately after applying. I did a little more smoothing with my fingers when I diluted it to help it penetrate a bit better. It's kinda hard to tell what the end texture is gonna be while I'm smoothing, even when I look in the mirror.  My texlaxed texture when it airdries looks like a blow out when my hair was natural.



 Your last sentence is EXACTLY what I want. Then I could have stretch and all the benefits that come a long with it, but still a lot of texture to achieve natural looking styles with volume. Let me tell you, I will absolutely DIE if my hair comes out like that. I would be so pleased.  But I'm not going to be upset with whatever I get. How long would you say detangling takes?


----------



## MzSwift

FadingDelilah said:


> Your last sentence is EXACTLY what I want. Then I could have stretch and all the benefits that come a long with it, but still a lot of texture to achieve natural looking styles with volume. Let me tell you, I will absolutely DIE if my hair comes out like that. I would be so pleased.  But I'm not going to be upset with whatever I get. How long would you say detangling takes?



Detangling is definitely easier.  In fact one of the first differences I noticed when I texlaxed my natural hair was that I could now wash and detangle my hair in the shower.  I could not do that as a natural as it took way too long.  Like @abioni  said, the hair might look the same but it feels and behaves much differently. 

Because I have a lot of texture though, I prefer not to detangle in the shower or while wet at all.  And I still primarily finger detangle.  I actually detangle as I'm changing styles.

Like you, I also wanted texlax for volume.  Just know that it may look full until you braid, twist or bantu knot it.  The hair is much more pliable and easier to straighten.  So if you want bigger styles, do less braids/twist/knots and always on wet hair.  For instance, for my fluffy braidouts I would only do at most 4-5 plaits or no more than 3-4 cornrows.  OR I would unravel the hair before it dried fully (about 90% dry) so that it could fluff out a bit.  I could NOT do any of that with my natural hair. Lol.  If you do any braids/twists/knots on dry hair, you'll get a smoother/flatter look than if you did them on wet/damp hair.

GL to you!  I hope you get the results you want!  And if you don't, we'll help you troubleshoot until you do.


----------



## FadingDelilah

MzSwift said:


> Detangling is definitely easier.  In fact one of the first differences I noticed when I texlaxed my natural hair was that I could now wash and detangle my hair in the shower.  I could not do that as a natural as it took way too long.  Like @abioni  said, the hair might look the same but it feels and behaves much differently.
> 
> Because I have a lot of texture though, I prefer not to detangle in the shower or while wet at all.  And I still primarily finger detangle.  I actually detangle as I'm changing styles.
> 
> Like you, I also wanted texlax for volume.  Just know that it may look full until you braid, twist or bantu knot it.  The hair is much more pliable and easier to straighten.  So if you want bigger styles, do less braids/twist/knots and always on wet hair.  For instance, for my fluffy braidouts I would only do at most 4-5 plaits or no more than 3-4 cornrows.  OR I would unravel the hair before it dried fully (about 90% dry) so that it could fluff out a bit.  I could NOT do any of that with my natural hair. Lol.  If you do any braids/twists/knots on dry hair, you'll get a smoother/flatter look than if you did them on wet/damp hair.
> 
> GL to you!  I hope you get the results you want!  And if you don't, we'll help you troubleshoot until you do.



Thanks!! I look forward to my hair accidentally being "too flat"  with minimal effort. Lol. I'll continue lurking till the 31st


----------



## FadingDelilah

I'm too terrified to do it.  I feel like I'll apply it too slow, and the relaxer looks so thick like it won't be enough so I want to dilute it but I'm not sure if I should use oil or conditioner (I'm scared the pH will get too low and it won't straighten my hair enough), and I just can't get my hands to move. I just started at myself in the mirror ,stared at the relaxer, back at myself, rubbed my hair a little , stared back at the relaxer, and then walked out.  Anybody else experience this before? Now that's it's here I'm so scared of burning my scalp and I guess deep down I don't want to lose my hair either. I'm scared it will just melt. I am sooo scared


----------



## Royalq

When switching from no-lye to our do I have to reapply throughout my hair or just use the lye on my roots?


----------



## demlew

Royalq said:


> When switching from no-lye to our do I have to reapply throughout my hair or just use the lye on my roots?



I switched to lye a long time ago and applied it to roots only.


----------



## 11228

Royalq said:


> When switching from no-lye to our do I have to reapply throughout my hair or just use the lye on my roots?



I apply to the roots and any parts that was previously relaxed but could use a pass.

I haven't seen a difference in my hair between the lye and no lye. I switched to no lye because I don't like burning my scalp.


----------



## Royalq

I feel like my hair is thinner and duller with no lye.


----------



## demlew

Royalq said:


> I feel like my hair is thinner and duller with no lye.


Mine definitely was. It was also more brittle even though I practiced good hair habits like moisture/protein balance and chelating. I’m glad I switched. I haven’t experienced scalp irritation like some have and I even wash my hair the day before application if I’ve stretched too long and my new growth is matted.


----------



## Royalq

demlew said:


> Mine definitely was. It was also more brittle even though I practiced good hair habits like moisture/protein balance and chelating. I’m glad I switched. I haven’t experienced scalp irritation like some have and I even wash my hair the day before application if I’ve stretched too long and my new growth is matted.


Yup. My hair used to look like weave. It was shiny, soft, flowy, slightly thick. I only used the no-lye one time in June and haven’t had a touch up since. But my hair looks like a shell of what it used to be. Now I’m even embarrassed to wear it down. It’s stiff, dull, and thin. I miss the way it looked when I used mizani butter blends specifically. Even the mizani Rhelaxer didn’t give me the same results


----------



## MzSwift

FadingDelilah said:


> I'm too terrified to do it.  I feel like I'll apply it too slow, and the relaxer looks so thick like it won't be enough so I want to dilute it but I'm not sure if I should use oil or conditioner (I'm scared the pH will get too low and it won't straighten my hair enough), and I just can't get my hands to move. I just started at myself in the mirror ,stared at the relaxer, back at myself, rubbed my hair a little , stared back at the relaxer, and then walked out.  Anybody else experience this before? Now that's it's here I'm so scared of burning my scalp and I guess deep down I don't want to lose my hair either. I'm scared it will just melt. I am sooo scared




Aww, you poor thing.  ((BIG HUG)) The good thing is that you have time and can do it whenever you're ready.  

Testimony: I've never had long hair in my life.  I started the HHJ and grew it from Caesar cut to WL in 4.5 years as a natural. I had only had short hair, 3-4" or less, when my hair was relaxed/texlaxed before.  So I was scared of losing all of my progress that I had worked so hard to retain.  But my desire to enjoy my length without SSKs and multiple wash and style setting days helped me not to give up.  I watched A LOT of relaxer application videos on YT and practiced with conditioner until I was ready.  And one night, I did it impromptu.  I hadn't planned on it.  I just told myself that when I got the urge to do it, I wasn't gonna overthink it, I was just gonna do it. BTW, I find it much better to apply with my hands than with a brush or a stick - that actually made the virgin relaxing process so much easier for me.

Now, I DID over dilute my virgin relaxer so my initial results were VERY textured and I still had SSKs because of it.  But the immediate benefits outweighed the urge to feel like I had made a mistake.  Immediately, being able to feel the wind on my scalp again. I could finally do WNGs. Being able to quickly wash/condition in the shower and then wet bun gave me something else I could not do with with my natural texture.  Braided ponytails and braidouts became my staple styles.  Honestly, what caused me to have any setback was because I started wearing my hair out everyday! For a couple of years too. Lol. I had never had long hair and wanted to enjoy the fruits of my labor, daggonit! Lol.  

After I got that out of my system, I was stuck in MBL land for a while.  But even that was more hair than I'd ever had so I couldn't complain too much.  

A big piece of advice I  give you is to not do a corrective if you feel like you under processed your hair. It's too easy to mess up and lose your progress.  That was my mistake.  Even if it still *looks* natural you will still notice a difference in your new texture.  If nothing else, braidouts that last and easier wash days will be something good to look forward to.  Use your first year or two (depending on how often you relax) of touchups to figure out which technique you want (more/less dilution, length of time on the hair, smoothing, etc) in order to achieve the results you want.

Sorry so long. I felt your anxiety through the screen and wanted you to know that it's totally understandable and very common.  But, overall, I'm sure you know the proper hair care basics to keep from having a disaster.


----------



## MzSwift

Royalq said:


> Yup. My hair used to look like weave. It was shiny, soft, flowy, slightly thick. I only used the no-lye one time in June and haven’t had a touch up since. But my hair looks like a shell of what it used to be. Now I’m even embarrassed to wear it down. It’s stiff, dull, and thin. I miss the way it looked when I used mizani butter blends specifically. Even the mizani Rhelaxer didn’t give me the same results



Aww dang. So sorry to hear that.  I hope you get your beautiful hair back, sis! In fact, I'm sure you will. You've got the skills -- even if you need to put it away for a while, .  IA w/ @demlew , I was worried about scalp burns too but Vaseline is one of the best scalp basers I've used (compared to grease and oils).  I've also washed the day before doing my relaxer with no scalp burns.  I also agree that you should just start the lye on your new growth.  GL to you!


----------



## FadingDelilah

@MzSwift I DID IT!!!!! Oh my gosh I was so nervous but suddenly a calmness came over me. I chickened out on New Year's Eve. And I was about to chicken out tonight, but something told me "tomorrow you will feel just as much dread as you feel today." I didn't feel ready at all, but I knew that I had researched enough and that researching more wasn't going to make my hands any more capable. So I mixed oil into my relaxer (because after opening the jar I saw that it was too thick to coat all my hair), spent an hour (yikes - hated this part) heavily basing my scalp with vaseline, and then the worst part was just smearing big globs of the relaxer in my hair while having a panic attack. LOL. I imagined it going way more organized than that but I was trying to get done quick. 

 I felt like I was taking way too long (it took my about ten minutes to apply it alone) but somehow my hair is all the same texture. And... OH MY GOSH I couldn't believe it was my hair! I've never had a curl pattern - at all. I wasn't texturizing to get any curls either, as I never cared about that. I was only texturizing to be able to comb my hair and style it more easily. Plus, I've always thought if you didn't have curls before, you won't after texturizing. Duh. But my 90% shrinkage 4z hair turned into what looked like _a_ _million elongated spiral/waves._ I was so happy because I could do a wash n go, which was unexpected, but my happiness was quickly trampled upon because the other 75% of the suffering was yet to come... lol. 

I had a 2 hour battle with the neutralizing shampoo. I went through two 8 oz bottles. My water went cold, and I was thoroughly shampooing and rinsing, but it seemed like the suds kept coming back not completely white (its the kind that changes color when the relaxer is all rinsed out). I wanted to die. Pair this with my overly anxious personality and I was freaking out thinking I was going to run out of shampoo and wake up with hair coming out in chunks. Anyway, I finally got it all out, but by then my beautiful curls were all gone and my hair is now dull and looks like an unimpressive, definitionless slightly elongated afro that will still tangle bad easily. It feels like straw. I hate that. 

I'm hoping its because my hair is just dry right now (I shampooed HARD at least 5 times, and I haven't conditioned yet... ) because mannnnnn, it was so beautiful I couldn't believe it when I did my first rinse with the neutralizer. I'm disappointed because it seems like I'll still have a lot of tangling and my bushy hair issues I had before but at least it hangs more? lol. Atleast I can say I did it. I'm also kind of hopeful that once I restore my moisture levels it will look all pretty again and I'll be able to just run my fingers right through it in the shower to detangle and feel like a mermaid. LOL. We shall see. I was too tired to condition tonight so I just sprayed some glycerin + water in my hair and it feels dry still but I can't do anything about that right now.  Sorry this is so long, but I have no one else to tell who will care. 

Wish me luck  Thanks again for everything.


----------



## SugarRush

@FadingDelilah I’m glad  your hair came out well and that you love it. I’ve been following this thread for a while now.  I’m planning to relax from over 6 years natural. 

Similar to you, I was planning to do it before the new year but life got busy and my nerves got the best of me. I’m planning to get the supplies this week and self relax over the weekend. 

Question for you and the other ladies who relaxed their virgin hair, did you blow out your hair before relaxing or you relaxed in its natural state? I have 4c hair and I’m worried about tangles. 

Also, I think I want to use Mizani Butter Blends - is this something I can get on the ground? I thought I would be able to pick it up from Ulta but looking online, it doesn’t look like they sell it. 

I’ve been thinking about texlaxing for the past couple of years and I’ve been watching videos and reading. My biggest worry is my hair coming out too straight or very under-processed.


----------



## FadingDelilah

SugarRush said:


> @FadingDelilah I’m glad  your hair came out well and that you love it. I’ve been following this thread for a while now.  I’m planning to relax from over 6 years natural.
> 
> Similar to you, I was planning to do it before the new year but life got busy and my nerves got the best of me. I’m planning to get the supplies this week and self relax over the weekend.
> 
> Question for you and the other ladies who relaxed their virgin hair, did you blow out your hair before relaxing or you relaxed in its natural state? I have 4c hair and I’m worried about tangles.
> 
> Also, I think I want to use Mizani Butter Blends - is this something I can get on the ground? I thought I would be able to pick it up from Ulta but looking online, it doesn’t look like they sell it.
> 
> I’ve been thinking about texlaxing for the past couple of years and I’ve been watching videos and reading. My biggest worry is my hair coming out too straight or very under-processed.



I don't love my hair, lol. It came out underprocessed and it's tangly still. I'm going to re do it. I think my mistake was judging my texture by how it looked when it was weighed down/clumped with the relaxer. Once it dried, it shriveled a lotttt. Next time I'm going to let it get a little looser looking than I want, so when it shrinks it will be (hopefully) right where I want it. I did my relaxer on well detangled hair with a tangle teezer. I put it in twists so it would stay detangled until  I was ready to relax. I was concerned about knots too. I was able to apply it that way but I imagine basing my scalp would have been quicker if I had blow dried. Blow drying for me takes hours though so it would still amount to way more work and damage to do that. I think once it's time to do only the roots I will opt for it though, because blow drying shouldn't take as long once I get to the texture I want, and I'll want to be able to tell my roots from the already processed hair very easily.


----------



## Wenbev

FadingDelilah said:


> @MzSwift I DID IT!!!!! Oh my gosh I was so nervous but suddenly a calmness came over me. I chickened out on New Year's Eve. And I was about to chicken out tonight, but something told me "tomorrow you will feel just as much dread as you feel today." I didn't feel ready at all, but I knew that I had researched enough and that researching more wasn't going to make my hands any more capable. So I mixed oil into my relaxer (because after opening the jar I saw that it was too thick to coat all my hair), spent an hour (yikes - hated this part) heavily basing my scalp with vaseline, and then the worst part was just smearing big globs of the relaxer in my hair while having a panic attack. LOL. I imagined it going way more organized than that but I was trying to get done quick.
> 
> I felt like I was taking way too long (it took my about ten minutes to apply it alone) but somehow my hair is all the same texture. And... OH MY GOSH I couldn't believe it was my hair! I've never had a curl pattern - at all. I wasn't texturizing to get any curls either, as I never cared about that. I was only texturizing to be able to comb my hair and style it more easily. Plus, I've always thought if you didn't have curls before, you won't after texturizing. Duh. But my 90% shrinkage 4z hair turned into what looked like _a_ _million elongated spiral/waves._ I was so happy because I could do a wash n go, which was unexpected, but my happiness was quickly trampled upon because the other 75% of the suffering was yet to come... lol.
> 
> I had a 2 hour battle with the neutralizing shampoo. I went through two 8 oz bottles. My water went cold, and I was thoroughly shampooing and rinsing, but it seemed like the suds kept coming back not completely white (its the kind that changes color when the relaxer is all rinsed out). I wanted to die. Pair this with my overly anxious personality and I was freaking out thinking I was going to run out of shampoo and wake up with hair coming out in chunks. Anyway, I finally got it all out, but by then my beautiful curls were all gone and my hair is now dull and looks like an unimpressive, definitionless slightly elongated afro that will still tangle bad easily. It feels like straw. I hate that.
> 
> I'm hoping its because my hair is just dry right now (I shampooed HARD at least 5 times, and I haven't conditioned yet... ) because mannnnnn, it was so beautiful I couldn't believe it when I did my first rinse with the neutralizer. I'm disappointed because it seems like I'll still have a lot of tangling and my bushy hair issues I had before but at least it hangs more? lol. Atleast I can say I did it. I'm also kind of hopeful that once I restore my moisture levels it will look all pretty again and I'll be able to just run my fingers right through it in the shower to detangle and feel like a mermaid. LOL. We shall see. I was too tired to condition tonight so I just sprayed some glycerin + water in my hair and it feels dry still but I can't do anything about that right now.  Sorry this is so long, but I have no one else to tell who will care.
> 
> Wish me luck  Thanks again for everything.


So happy for your first go at it.  I always use ACV rinse 1:3 ratio after neutralizing.  Also try letting the neutralizing shampoo sit in the hair for a bit and massage it into the hair after initially rinsing out the relaxer.  That sometimes helps. Make sure you use a really good moisturizing deep conditioner and maybe with heat.


----------



## MzSwift

@FadingDelilah

OMG!! Yay!!






Getting over the inital fear is hard and you did it!!  And you still have hair on your head!!  LOL

And  
Sorry to hear that your hair is hard. Yes, PLEASE, do an ACV rinse and let it sit for at least 10 minutes.  That will help restore your hair's pH and help get that relaxer out without 50-11 washes. LOL.  You can still do one now.

Also, always deep condition after relaxing.  You've gotta add protein back into your strands. Some ladies do a mid-step protein before neutralizing or a protein after neutralizing. Typically, slathering on a protein/moisture mix is good even if you have it leave it on overnight.  Then you can just rinse it out in the shower the next day, apply your leave in and bun until you're ready to deal with your hair. 

Sounds like you may have overdiluted the relaxer.  Do you remember how much oil you added?  It's one of the reasons I stopped diluting bc I didn't like the results as much. Instead, I add the products that I would dilute with directly to my hair right before relaxing. So I slather oil and conditioner on my virgin hair and then relax it.  I hope that makes sense. 

I know exactly how tempting it is to do a corrective. But I think you should condition the heck out of your hair for a while first to see exactly what you're dealing with.  Doing a corrective (redoing the relaxer) is such a gamble that really hasn't been to my hair's benefit the 2 times I've done it.  Both times, I ended up w/straighter hair that I later had to cut off.  I would say that maybe instead, you operate like SistawithRealHair.  ACV rinse, DC with heat, apply your heat protectant and straighten your hair.  Rock straightened hair for at least two weeks, no touchup heat. KISS.  The benefit to having texlaxed your hair is that it should take to heat better and reversion shouldn't be as bad.


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> @FadingDelilah
> 
> 
> Such good advice!!!
> And most of my relaxer day good practices I've gotten from you @MzSwift wish I would have found you ten years ago when I didn't know what do do with my hair back then!
> 
> *do an ACV rinse and let it sit for at least 10 minutes.  That will help restore your hair's pH and help get that relaxer out without 50-11 washes. *
> 
> *Instead, I add the products that I would dilute with directly to my hair right before relaxing. So I slather oil and conditioner on my virgin hair and then relax it. *


----------



## FadingDelilah

MzSwift said:


> @FadingDelilah
> 
> OMG!! Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting over the inital fear is hard and you did it!!  And you still have hair on your head!!  LOL
> 
> And
> Sorry to hear that your hair is hard. Yes, PLEASE, do an ACV rinse and let it sit for at least 10 minutes.  That will help restore your hair's pH and help get that relaxer out without 50-11 washes. LOL.  You can still do one now.
> 
> Also, always deep condition after relaxing.  You've gotta add protein back into your strands. Some ladies do a mid-step protein before neutralizing or a protein after neutralizing. Typically, slathering on a protein/moisture mix is good even if you have it leave it on overnight.  Then you can just rinse it out in the shower the next day, apply your leave in and bun until you're ready to deal with your hair.
> 
> Sounds like you may have overdiluted the relaxer.  Do you remember how much oil you added?  It's one of the reasons I stopped diluting bc I didn't like the results as much. Instead, I add the products that I would dilute with directly to my hair right before relaxing. So I slather oil and conditioner on my virgin hair and then relax it.  I hope that makes sense.
> 
> I know exactly how tempting it is to do a corrective. But I think you should condition the heck out of your hair for a while first to see exactly what you're dealing with.  Doing a corrective (redoing the relaxer) is such a gamble that really hasn't been to my hair's benefit the 2 times I've done it.  Both times, I ended up w/straighter hair that I later had to cut off.  I would say that maybe instead, you operate like SistawithRealHair.  ACV rinse, DC with heat, apply your heat protectant and straighten your hair.  Rock straightened hair for at least two weeks, no touchup heat. KISS.  The benefit to having texlaxed your hair is that it should take to heat better and reversion shouldn't be as bad.



I deep conditioned and it feels even drier. My hair STILL doesn't respond to conditioner, smh. Even though I just relaxed it!!! And I am heeding your warning about the corrective and pondering it carefully, but I decided a while back I'm done with tangling/shrinkage/running from water. So if that means I end up bone straight by accident, so be it. I just need it to be MANAGEABLE!! 

I could have been a straightened natural with or without the texturizer, but that means actually dealing with straightening this bush from hell every other week  (shivers intensely), and at this texture the time savings would be zero. It would be like trying to straighten my hair before.  I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy. Plus I can't tell at all where my new growth would be in the future because its so underprocessed and I think that is likely to cause me to overlap in the future which is just begging for my hair to break right off. 

The main issue is that at the texture I am now, I'm not experiencing any more ease with detangling/knots than before. My hair loves to act like I be in the shower rockstar swooshing my hair all around and back combing it. I literally barely touch it while rinsing. Actually, maybe I'll go straight on purpose after all.... 

I only put a quarter cup of oil in the relaxer and it was a 20 oz jar. It barely changed the thickness. I didn't want it to get too watery and risk it running on my scalp and burning me. I just rinsed it out too fast. I hope my hair can still be healthy, even if it accidentally gets too straight  but if it doesn't, I decided I'll just wear wigs.  So this is all really just a last attempt at not wearing wigs all the time.


----------



## 11228

@FadingDelilah consider keeping a diluted ACV to rinse out the relaxer after the 2nd neutralizing wash. 

I do a mid-step protein treatment after the 3rd neutralizing wash but before the ACV. I then do a regular shampoo wash and proceed with a moisturizing conditioner. 

If you are afraid of over processing, you can do the ACV rinse before the protein treatment. The ACV will neutralize your hair better than the shampoo but I will leave it in my hair for about 2 minutes. Same with the neutralizing shampoo.


----------



## MzSwift

FadingDelilah said:


> I deep conditioned and it feels even drier. My hair STILL doesn't respond to conditioner, smh. Even though I just relaxed it!!! And I am heeding your warning about the corrective and pondering it carefully, but I decided a while back I'm done with tangling/shrinkage/running from water. So if that means I end up bone straight by accident, so be it. I just need it to be MANAGEABLE!!
> 
> I could have been a straightened natural with or without the texturizer, but that means actually dealing with straightening this bush from hell every other week  (shivers intensely), and at this texture the time savings would be zero. It would be like trying to straighten my hair before.  I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy. Plus I can't tell at all where my new growth would be in the future because its so underprocessed and I think that is likely to cause me to overlap in the future which is just begging for my hair to break right off.
> 
> The main issue is that at the texture I am now, I'm not experiencing any more ease with detangling/knots than before. My hair loves to act like I be in the shower rockstar swooshing my hair all around and back combing it. I literally barely touch it while rinsing. Actually, maybe I'll go straight on purpose after all....
> 
> I only put a quarter cup of oil in the relaxer and it was a 20 oz jar. It barely changed the thickness. I didn't want it to get too watery and risk it running on my scalp and burning me. I just rinsed it out too fast. I hope my hair can still be healthy, even if it accidentally gets too straight  but if it doesn't, I decided I'll just wear wigs.  So this is all really just a last attempt at not wearing wigs all the time.



Hmm, now I'm wondering what it is that you use to DC. Is it protein, moisture or a mix?  I know you DC'd already but if you decide to try again, maybe add something to it.  But what to add will depend on what kind of DC it is.   And I forgot if you ended up using Lye or no-Lye.  THAT will definitely help us troubleshoot.

Oh, I didn't know you rinsed it out too fast.  I did that too w/my virgin texlax. Lol. Did you do any smoothing with your hands or a comb?  I was suggesting to DC and rock the straightened hair for a while because it's best practice to wait at least a few weeks before doing a corrective.  And it's so funny because everything you said about if it comes out too straight oh well, is exactly what I said each time before I did my correctives! LOL

So maybe instead of straightening it, try plaiting it and doing a braidout.  It'll be easier compare any differences between your hair now and your natural hair.  The reason, I'm interested in how your hair may differ is because it may help us understand what, if anything you'll need to help your hair from being tangly and hard.  For instance, my newly texlaxed hair was sooo tangly and I was still dealing with SSKs which is why I wanted to do a corrective. But it wasn't until I mixed baking soda and amino acid into my DC that my tangles melted and my hair felt soft again.  In fact, thinking back, I do remember there being a period right after my texlax that my hair felt more rough than I expected.  I wonder if it's some sort of shock to the hair or something, Lol.  (kinda like scab hair when you first go natural) But I just kept cowashing and doing a braided ponytail to help increase moisture.  I think as time goes by you may see some of the beneficial aspects of your new hair.


----------



## 11228

Interesting about baking soda and amino acid. Where do you get the amino acid and how do you incorporate them into the DC?


----------



## demlew

11228 said:


> Interesting about baking soda and amino acid. Where do you get the amino acid and how do you incorporate them into the DC?



I buy my amino acid from here:
https://lotioncrafter.com/products/silk-amino-acids-pf?_pos=1&_sid=aeee58ab1&_ss=r

I think several of us do.


----------



## MzSwift

11228 said:


> Interesting about baking soda and amino acid. Where do you get the amino acid and how do you incorporate them into the DC?



I use food grade Braggs amino acid.  When I learned about the tx years ago, that's what the ladies were using/suggesting.



It's like $4-5 at Walmart or you can get it on Amazon, like I did.  I'm pretty sure other grocery stores sell it as well.  Smells like soy sauce so I add sweet orange oil to my mixes for scent, you can add anything you like.  BTW, I've been on that same bottle of Braggs since 2013... Lol

ETA: Oops, I forgot to answer the "how."  I'm terrible about not measuring as it will depend on how much conditioner I'm mixing it into.  I believe I squirt in at least about 2 Tbsp of Braggs into my condish and then my EO for scent.  I mix it fully before adding the baking soda.  Once the baking soda is stirred in the mix expands and turns frothy.  I believe I use at least 1 Tbsp of baking soda.  If I don't use enough, the mix doesn't really expand or froth so I keep adding a few shakes at a time until it does.  I hope that makes sense.

I lean over the sink as I apply it as the froth can be a bit messy sometimes.  And I concentrate on applying it to my roots and ends first and then use the remainder on the rest of my hair.  Let me tell you, when I'm trying to stretch my relaxer, this stuff is amazing!  I like to use it before I flat iron because it gives me straight press even on my 4b/a roots!  I get silky flat irons on 12+ weeks post new growth.



demlew said:


> I buy my amino acid from here:
> https://lotioncrafter.com/products/silk-amino-acids-pf?_pos=1&_sid=aeee58ab1&_ss=r
> 
> I think several of us do.



Thanks for the link!  Does it have a scent too? 
And how do you like their service?  I've been thinking about ordering stuff from lotioncrafters because my baby boy has very sensitive skin and I've been needing bases to mix up his skin/hair products.


----------



## FadingDelilah

MzSwift said:


> Hmm, now I'm wondering what it is that you use to DC. Is it protein, moisture or a mix?  I know you DC'd already but if you decide to try again, maybe add something to it.  But what to add will depend on what kind of DC it is.   And I forgot if you ended up using Lye or no-Lye.  THAT will definitely help us troubleshoot.
> 
> Oh, I didn't know you rinsed it out too fast.  I did that too w/my virgin texlax. Lol. Did you do any smoothing with your hands or a comb?  I was suggesting to DC and rock the straightened hair for a while because it's best practice to wait at least a few weeks before doing a corrective.  And it's so funny because everything you said about if it comes out too straight oh well, is exactly what I said each time before I did my correctives! LOL
> 
> So maybe instead of straightening it, try plaiting it and doing a braidout.  It'll be easier compare any differences between your hair now and your natural hair.  The reason, I'm interested in how your hair may differ is because it may help us understand what, if anything you'll need to help your hair from being tangly and hard.  For instance, my newly texlaxed hair was sooo tangly and I was still dealing with SSKs which is why I wanted to do a corrective. But it wasn't until I mixed baking soda and amino acid into my DC that my tangles melted and my hair felt soft again.  In fact, thinking back, I do remember there being a period right after my texlax that my hair felt more rough than I expected.  I wonder if it's some sort of shock to the hair or something, Lol.  (kinda like scab hair when you first go natural) But I just kept cowashing and doing a braided ponytail to help increase moisture.  I think as time goes by you may see some of the beneficial aspects of your new hair.



You are so helpful and kind. I laughed when you said you said the same thing! Lol. I'm pondering everything you said carefully. But I feel like even if it gets softer and all that, it will still shrink more than I want once dry and there will never be enough conditioner to stop knots from plaguing me to a degree that I can just run the comb through after a wash and wa-la! Or wear my hair down curly, or dangit I can't even do a bun! And I'm apl. My hair is so bushy, its like its tooooo dense. Like no, I did this mess for 6 years and now here comes more open ended questions trying to absorb me into another long bout of failure, failure, failure and more failure. Again.

You are right about going slow and considering it all, I know that. I might, or should I say, will probably, end up big chopping from damage. But... my relaxer is coming on Monday and I'm diving in sis.  If I turn out bald I'm getting a baddddd 24 inch unit and slaying. Thanks for trying to help.  

Edit: I smoothed enough to get it thoroughly through my hair, and I used a moisture-based deep conditioner. I used a lye relaxer too. And I just read about the aminos, sounds yummyyyyy. I will try that after my relaxer on Monday. Is it strengthening?


----------



## Wenbev

demlew said:


> I buy my amino acid from here:
> https://lotioncrafter.com/products/silk-amino-acids-pf?_pos=1&_sid=aeee58ab1&_ss=r
> 
> I think several of us do.


I do!  and the container lasts a long time.

@FadingDelilah what kind of conditioners are you using?  Your results sound similar to what I have experienced in the past.  And I hear you on the density, but density is good!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Got 
I’m never stretching this long again unless I have a weave or some braids in. This is bananas.


----------



## demlew

MzSwift said:


> I use food grade Braggs amino acid.  When I learned about the tx years ago, that's what the ladies were using/suggesting.
> 
> View attachment 454409
> 
> It's like $4-5 at Walmart or you can get it on Amazon, like I did.  I'm pretty sure other grocery stores sell it as well.  Smells like soy sauce so I add sweet orange oil to my mixes for scent, you can add anything you like.  BTW, I've been on that same bottle of Braggs since 2013... Lol
> 
> ETA: Oops, I forgot to answer the "how."  I'm terrible about not measuring as it will depend on how much conditioner I'm mixing it into.  I believe I squirt in at least about 2 Tbsp of Braggs into my condish and then my EO for scent.  I mix it fully before adding the baking soda.  Once the baking soda is stirred in the mix expands and turns frothy.  I believe I use at least 1 Tbsp of baking soda.  If I don't use enough, the mix doesn't really expand or froth so I keep adding a few shakes at a time until it does.  I hope that makes sense.
> 
> I lean over the sink as I apply it as the froth can be a bit messy sometimes.  And I concentrate on applying it to my roots and ends first and then use the remainder on the rest of my hair.  Let me tell you, when I'm trying to stretch my relaxer, this stuff is amazing!  I like to use it before I flat iron because it gives me straight press even on my 4b/a roots!  I get silky flat irons on 12+ weeks post new growth.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link!  Does it have a scent too?
> And how do you like their service?  I've been thinking about ordering stuff from lotioncrafters because my baby boy has very sensitive skin and I've been needing bases to mix up his skin/hair products.



I really like ordering from Lotioncrafter. They ship fast and I’ve never had an issue. I had to run to the fridge for a sniff of my amino acid - it had a slight cherry scent. It lasts a long time and that’s even with adding it to all my leave-ins and the deep conditioners I use post-henna.


----------



## LonDone

I second the Braggs Liquid Aminos - pure ingredient (no extras added), only a couple of £/$.  I add a couple of teaspoons to other protein treatments to make them stronger. 

Funnily enough @halee_J  last time I did a protein treatment about 4 weeks ago I checked the bottle for an expiration date lol... there is none. Bought mine about 4 years ago, still 75% of the bottle left. Bargin!


----------



## MzSwift

FadingDelilah said:


> You are so helpful and kind. I laughed when you said you said the same thing! Lol. I'm pondering everything you said carefully. But I feel like even if it gets softer and all that, it will still shrink more than I want once dry and there will never be enough conditioner to stop knots from plaguing me to a degree that I can just run the comb through after a wash and wa-la! Or wear my hair down curly, or dangit I can't even do a bun! And I'm apl. My hair is so bushy, its like its tooooo dense. Like no, I did this mess for 6 years and now here comes more open ended questions trying to absorb me into another long bout of failure, failure, failure and more failure. Again.
> 
> You are right about going slow and considering it all, I know that. I might, or should I say, will probably, end up big chopping from damage. But... my relaxer is coming on Monday and I'm diving in sis.  If I turn out bald I'm getting a baddddd 24 inch unit and slaying. Thanks for trying to help.
> 
> Edit: I smoothed enough to get it thoroughly through my hair, and I used a moisture-based deep conditioner. I used a lye relaxer too. And I just read about the aminos, sounds yummyyyyy. I will try that after my relaxer on Monday. Is it strengthening?



For my hair, the amino acids are strengthening.  I think my hair favors that type of protein.  

And LOL, look at you!!   I love it! Well, dive in, sis! I'm watching with one eye open.  I really hope everything goes well with your corrective.   Please:

-Be sure to do a protein tx a day or two before you do it.   
-Please do an ACV rinse to help rebalance your pH and to get rid of the relaxer.  
-And please do a protein-moisture DC after all of that washing

I think you're gonna be fine though.  And I hope that easier hair you're hoping for is just a day away!!







And if you're still not happy with your results, please come back for hugs and post pix of that awesome 24"!!


----------



## FadingDelilah

Wenbev said:


> I do!  and the container lasts a long time.
> 
> @FadingDelilah what kind of conditioners are you using?  Your results sound similar to what I have experienced in the past.  And I hear you on the density, but density is good!



True, but it has to be tamed for me to enjoy it. I'm hoping one day I will be able to, it's only been a pain up until now. I used loreal Paris elvive rapid reviver. Mind you I've never used a deep conditioner that worked for me. Im assuming it's a moisture based one after looking over the ingredients.


----------



## FadingDelilah

MzSwift said:


> For my hair, the amino acids are strengthening.  I think my hair favors that type of protein.
> 
> And LOL, look at you!!   I love it! Well, dive in, sis! I'm watching with one eye open.  I really hope everything goes well with your corrective.   Please:
> 
> -Be sure to do a protein tx a day or two before you do it.
> -Please do an ACV rinse to help rebalance your pH and to get rid of the relaxer.
> -And please do a protein-moisture DC after all of that washing
> 
> I think you're gonna be fine though.  And I hope that easier hair you're hoping for is just a day away!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you're still not happy with your results, please come back for hugs and post pix of that awesome 24"!!


Lol will do, will do! I'm preparing my acv rinse right now.


----------



## Wenbev

FadingDelilah said:


> True, but it has to be tamed for me to enjoy it. I'm hoping one day I will be able to, it's only been a pain up until now. I used loreal Paris elvive rapid reviver. Mind you I've never used a deep conditioner that worked for me. Im assuming it's a moisture based one after looking over the ingredients.


Glycerin is really high on the list of ingredients and there's wheat protein in that conditioner which your hair may not like.  Have you tried shea moisture Manuka line?  I'm not sure where you're located, but its avail in lots of US drug stores and also on amazon.  Usually under US$10 for the mask, especially when on sale.  I mention this as it has a lot of different oils as the first set of ingredients and maybe the oils can help to soothe your hair and help it to lay down to get it into that APL ponytail 
and ACV rinses are life.  I have followed @MzSwift advice on it and have had much better relaxer washout sessions in part to rinsing with it.  I also use it on the first wash after a relaxer and every third wash thereafter as I use no-lye and want to be certain all traces of buildup have been removed.
Good luck on your corrective


----------



## FadingDelilah

Wenbev said:


> Glycerin is really high on the list of ingredients and there's wheat protein in that conditioner which your hair may not like.  Have you tried shea moisture Manuka line?  I'm not sure where you're located, but its avail in lots of US drug stores and also on amazon.  Usually under US$10 for the mask, especially when on sale.  I mention this as it has a lot of different oils as the first set of ingredients and maybe the oils can help to soothe your hair and help it to lay down to get it into that APL ponytail
> and ACV rinses are life.  I have followed @MzSwift advice on it and have had much better relaxer washout sessions in part to rinsing with it.  I also use it on the first wash after a relaxer and every third wash thereafter as I use no-lye and want to be certain all traces of buildup have been removed.
> Good luck on your corrective



Oh noooo, my hair hates protein, I didn't even see it!! That could very well be it. I was going to try a deep conditioner with protein after my next relaxer, based on MzSwift's advice, since I'll be doing a corrective. So I just thought of an idea. I think once I relax my hair even more, my hair might need some protein (finally), so it gives me a good excuse to use the rest of the bottle. Glad that's figured out. 

If however I feel like that conditioner is just trash, than I will definitely check out that manuka line because I saw it at the drugstore.  And I DEFINITELY will be doing an ACV rinse because I need to be done neutralizing in under 30 mins or the water will get _freezing_. Thanks for all the tips !!!  You and MzSwift must have beautiful hair


----------



## MzSwift

@Wenbev  is on it!  You rock, sis! 




FadingDelilah said:


> True, but it has to be tamed for me to enjoy it. I'm hoping one day I will be able to, it's only been a pain up until now. I used loreal Paris elvive rapid reviver. Mind you I've never used a deep conditioner that worked for me. Im assuming it's a moisture based one after looking over the ingredients.




@FadingDelilah 
Thanks for listing the actual product that way we can help look at the ingredients to help troubleshoot. What you were describing sounded very much like too much protein.  And even without looking at the ingredients, catch words on the bottle can tell you a lot about what type of condish it is.  Words like "Repair,"  "damaged hair,"  "breakage" and "strengthening" typically mean that it's a protein condish.  When I'm looking for a moisturizing condish, I look for anything geared toward "curls" and  words like "hydrate" or they just make a point to say "moisturizing" throughout the description.  I usually stick to that if I'm visiting friends/family/hotel and have to use their products.  Maintaining good moisture-protein balance is important to me.

That Reviver DC said "repair", "damaged hair" and "breakage."  Yes, normally that would be a good post relaxer DC but your hair did not seem to respond well to it.  Now we've got to find you something super moisturizing.  I would hate to see you do another relaxer while your hair is dry and tangly from possible protein overload.

So one of my favorite quick little moisturizing txs is to take a cheapie moisturizing DC and add in a TBsp or two of salt and then slather that onto my head.  I start off conditioning with heat for at least 20 min and then I either rinse or cover with a wool hat and do some house work, or nothing.    My favorite DC base is Queen Helene cholesterol.  I love that it's thick and easy to use alone or by adding stuff. I like to add salt (and sometimes EVOO and hibiscus) to that and let it soothe my hair.  I've also used Aussie 3 min miracle moisturizing DC, which isn't as effective but works well with salt.  

Anyway, I promise I never start off my replies wanting to type a novel. SMH. Lol

I can't wait to hear how your hair turns out! I'm really not sure how beautiful my hair is, Lol, but I'm just so grateful for all of the info I've learned from the ladies in this hair community that I love to share what I've learned if I feel it can help someone.  Even moreso, I'm always happy to see *us* looking good and feeling good!  Black women are untouchable when we are happy, carefree and confident. <3


----------



## FadingDelilah

MzSwift said:


> @Wenbev  is on it!  You rock, sis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @FadingDelilah
> Thanks for listing the actual product that way we can help look at the ingredients to help troubleshoot. What you were describing sounded very much like too much protein.  And even without looking at the ingredients, catch words on the bottle can tell you a lot about what type of condish it is.  Words like "Repair,"  "damaged hair,"  "breakage" and "strengthening" typically mean that it's a protein condish.  When I'm looking for a moisturizing condish, I look for anything geared toward "curls" and  words like "hydrate" or they just make a point to say "moisturizing" throughout the description.  I usually stick to that if I'm visiting friends/family/hotel and have to use their products.  Maintaining good moisture-protein balance is important to me.
> 
> That Reviver DC said "repair", "damaged hair" and "breakage."  Yes, normally that would be a good post relaxer DC but your hair did not seem to respond well to it.  Now we've got to find you something super moisturizing.  I would hate to see you do another relaxer while your hair is dry and tangly from possible protein overload.
> 
> So one of my favorite quick little moisturizing txs is to take a cheapie moisturizing DC and add in a TBsp or two of salt and then slather that onto my head.  I start off conditioning with heat for at least 20 min and then I either rinse or cover with a wool hat and do some house work, or nothing.    My favorite DC base is Queen Helene cholesterol.  I love that it's thick and easy to use alone or by adding stuff. I like to add salt (and sometimes EVOO and hibiscus) to that and let it soothe my hair.  I've also used Aussie 3 min miracle moisturizing DC, which isn't as effective but works well with salt.
> 
> Anyway, I promise I never start off my replies wanting to type a novel. SMH. Lol
> 
> I can't wait to hear how your hair turns out! I'm really not sure how beautiful my hair is, Lol, but I'm just so grateful for all of the info I've learned from the ladies in this hair community that I love to share what I've learned if I feel it can help someone.  Even moreso, I'm always happy to see *us* looking good and feeling good!  Black women are untouchable when we are happy, carefree and confident. <3



You stay soooo on point with the tips! This will make choosing deep conditioners way easier. I usually just be looking like  okay, this one. LOL. Tbh I was just trying to bring my order to $25 so I could get free shipping. But I remember now about that salt trick! I read about it years ago and thought it sounded super intriguing, but then I forgot and never tried it. Its cool because everybody has salt in their house. I'm so curious what makes that work but I've seen enough responses saying it does to give it a shot. I have this yummy smelling strawberry suave conditioner I'll try it with after I deep condition with the rest of that loreal dc after I relax again in a few days. I hope I'm in hair heaven. I'm never in heaven with conditioners.  lol. 

My hair feels _softer _right now after using a simple glycerin spray, so I'm not as scared to relax. I was able to separate my strands to finger detangle without breakage while my hair was DRY, which surprised me tbh. Now I'm not saying its_ soft soft_, but softer. My second battle of relaxer came in today too.  I will wait a few days until I get my neutralizer shampoos in the mail and then its part 2 time.  I've been thinking of going straight on purpose... esp after watching a couple relaxer routine videos.

I just hope its possible to have *permanently *long and healthy relaxed hair if I process that much. I always said leaving some texture is the key to making relaxers work, but now here I am, thinking of trying out the forsaken path myself. I'm not going to go straight to the point it looks silky and flat while wet, just till there's no curls, if that makes sense. Like a blow out look. I won't be sure till I'm watching what my hair does in the mirror though. If I feel like my hair looks easy enough to deal with at a point where I still have some curls, I'll rinse. But if not, its straight for me. I'm just hoping it still looks full, I don't like that super flat look. I already decided that I'll try out finger detangling only and making sure my new growth is always moisturized to help a lot with breakage. Oh, and I'll try to keep my new growth stretched too to help with stretching my relaxers as long as possible. I think overlapping is a surefire way to lose all progress, even it take a year or two to happen. But I'll only stretch relaxers until I start seeing breakage hairs starting from the line of demarcation, and *no longer.* So at least I'm kind of building a regimen with set rules to increase my odds of success *bites nails*. 
Oh, and I love that we both write essays.  I never met somebody like me before on this forum, or anywhere for that matter.  Lol.


----------



## MzSwift

FadingDelilah said:


> You stay soooo on point with the tips! This will make choosing deep conditioners way easier. I usually just be looking like  okay, this one. LOL. Tbh I was just trying to bring my order to $25 so I could get free shipping. But I remember now about that salt trick! I read about it years ago and thought it sounded super intriguing, but then I forgot and never tried it. Its cool because everybody has salt in their house. I'm so curious what makes that work but I've seen enough responses saying it does to give it a shot. I have this yummy smelling strawberry suave conditioner I'll try it with after I deep condition with the rest of that loreal dc after I relax again in a few days. I hope I'm in hair heaven. I'm never in heaven with conditioners.  lol.
> 
> My hair feels _softer _right now after using a simple glycerin spray, so I'm not as scared to relax. I was able to separate my strands to finger detangle without breakage while my hair was DRY, which surprised me tbh. Now I'm not saying its_ soft soft_, but softer. My second battle of relaxer came in today too.  I will wait a few days until I get my neutralizer shampoos in the mail and then its part 2 time.  I've been thinking of going straight on purpose... esp after watching a couple relaxer routine videos.
> 
> I just hope its possible to have *permanently *long and healthy relaxed hair if I process that much. I always said leaving some texture is the key to making relaxers work, but now here I am, thinking of trying out the forsaken path myself. I'm not going to go straight to the point it looks silky and flat while wet, just till there's no curls, if that makes sense. Like a blow out look. I won't be sure till I'm watching what my hair does in the mirror though. If I feel like my hair looks easy enough to deal with at a point where I still have some curls, I'll rinse. But if not, its straight for me. I'm just hoping it still looks full, I don't like that super flat look. I already decided that I'll try out finger detangling only and making sure my new growth is always moisturized to help a lot with breakage. Oh, and I'll try to keep my new growth stretched too to help with stretching my relaxers as long as possible. I think overlapping is a surefire way to lose all progress, even it take a year or two to happen. But I'll only stretch relaxers until I start seeing breakage hairs starting from the line of demarcation, and *no longer.* So at least I'm kind of building a regimen with set rules to increase my odds of success *bites nails*.
> Oh, and I love that we both write essays.  I never met somebody like me before on this forum, or anywhere for that matter.  Lol.





That's great, I'm glad your hair feels a bit softer.  And that flexible plan is the best approach.  You don't know what will be good for your hair until you actually get there so you're smart to keep things general.  

This is one of the straight bonelaxed ladies I like to watch.  She hasn't updated in a while but I like to watch her old videos, she has a lot of good info if you're interested.  She has grown to TBL while bonelaxed.  She had a setback a couple of years ago and grew it back to HL again.  She gives good tips and she keeps it simple.  


So you can totally do it with bonelaxed hair! There are a few others I can't think of right now.  Long relaxed hair is possible as long as you stay up on your protein-moisture balance and don't over manipulate your hair.


----------



## FadingDelilah

MzSwift said:


> That's great, I'm glad your hair feels a bit softer.  And that flexible plan is the best approach.  You don't know what will be good for your hair until you actually get there so you're smart to keep things general.
> 
> This is one of the straight bonelaxed ladies I like to watch.  She hasn't updated in a while but I like to watch her old videos, she has a lot of good info if you're interested.  She has grown to TBL while bonelaxed.  She had a setback a couple of years ago and grew it back to HL again.  She gives good tips and she keeps it simple.
> 
> 
> So you can totally do it with bonelaxed hair! There are a few others I can't think of right now.  Long relaxed hair is possible as long as you stay up on your protein-moisture balance and don't over manipulate your hair.



Oh my gosh this is exactly the texture I want!!! That sheen and the thick healthy new growth.... yummmyyyyy. But the seemingly eventual setback is what I fear. I wonder what caused it for her .... but then again, I already decided setback or not its about ease and having fun at this point. There might be seasons/years where all of the hair you see hanging down my back is mine, and others where its the help of clip-ins. And that's okay.  Wish me luck.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Got
> I’m never stretching this long again unless I have a weave or some braids in. This is bananas.



Sorry I forgot to ask, what happened??
And IA, PSing is the ONLY way I can stretch my relaxers.  Anything else is just too much manipulation.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> Sorry I forgot to ask, what happened??
> And IA, PSing is the ONLY way I can stretch my relaxers.  Anything else is just too much manipulation.


First I got lazy, then I was sick for a bit. My hair is aggravating my scalp lol. The new growth is so compacted and kinda dry lol.


----------



## Wenbev

@FadingDelilah this is another good one. very inspiring


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> First I got lazy, then I was sick for a bit. My hair is aggravating my scalp lol. The new growth is so compacted and kinda dry lol.



There was this long haired relaxed lady featured on a blog who used to keep her hair in ponytailed twists. She said she had trouble with retention until she started doing the twists.  It made sense to me.  The ponytails kept her new growth stretched and the twists kept her manipulation low.  I've been wanting to find her name again so that I could search her but I can't find it  

Lol, you may be thinking "Ponytails?" but it looked really good.  She would wear them in updos, buns, etc.  I wish I could find her info to show you.


----------



## MzSwift

@Wenbev 

I dunno why I thought she was texlaxed.  @FadingDelilah , she has a great blog too:  Hairlicious

https://www.hairliciousinc.com/2008/03/har.html

It has good info and some inspirational posts there too.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

@MzSwift how do you like the motions relaxer? How long to you keep the relaxer on? Can I see a Pic of your texlax texture. Sorry for all the questions. I am relaxing this weekend and I am not sold on ORS.


----------



## MzSwift

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> @MzSwift how do you like the motions relaxer? How long to you keep the relaxer on? Can I see a Pic of your texlax texture. Sorry for all the questions. I am relaxing this weekend and I am not sold on ORS.



Sure, no problem!  If you want to see more, you should be able to check my albums 

****Uh, pic heavy post, ladies. Sorry *****

When I first texlaxed my virgin hair, I diluted the relaxer too much and then rinsed it out too soon. I rinsed as soon as I was finished applying.  I was too scared to do a corrective so I rolled with it at first. 

Texture after my virgin 4b/a texlax-

View media item 126921
View media item 126919
I accidentally left A LOT of texture. The SSKs were still bugging me.  So then I did corrective relaxers and ended up with bonelaxed hair which I didn't like and started growing it out by texlaxing my roots. So I don't have a lot of pictures from that timeframe (I was also pregnant).  You can totally see the difference between the texlaxed and bonelaxed hair.  Texlax gives me the appearance of having more density.

Braided ponytails, bonelaxed ends
View media item 129373
Airdrying, bonelaxed ends
View media item 129291
So then I cut the bonelaxed ends off in 2018.

After finally getting my process down. My current texture looks very different.  I no longer dilute the relaxer, instead I apply oil and conditioner directly to my hair before relaxing.  I still rinse directly after applying but now I smooth with my fingers before rinsing.  I also relax in twists, thanks to @sunnieb , which means I can apply the relaxer faster.  It takes me anywhere from 5-10 minutes to apply and only 1-2 minutes to smooth:

View media item 130411
Texture before relaxer:

View media item 130405View media item 129635View media item 129629
Texture after relaxer/texlax:

View media item 130413View media item 130249
Airdrying right after texlax:

View media item 129763View media item 130151
So now my ponytail looks more uniformed compared to when I had bonelaxed ends. 

View media item 130261
I only flat iron 1-2 times per year and I typically only do it when I relax.  I prefer to blowout and I do it multiple times a year bc I do them now before braiding my hair up for a PS.  Here's my blowout and flat irons:
Blowout
View media item 130005View media item 130159
Flat Iron
View media item 130001View media item 130419
HTH!


----------



## FadingDelilah

Got my neutralizers in the mail. If my hair isn't too tangly,I might do my corrective tonight. But if I have to detangle more than expected, I will detangle tonight and relax tmmw. My main worry is burning myself, because I really wanna get my roots good. But I'm scared if I take the time to apply the relaxer proerly to the roots without applying it to my actual scalp, I will take too long applying it and end up with different textures. We shall see. But I'm soooo excited!!! I think I'm going to get a good couple inches cut off after to finally be past  dealing with the result of my major hair loss in 2017. For a while I may protective style by wearing my hair in a cute single braid with marley hair added.


----------



## MzSwift

FadingDelilah said:


> Got my neutralizers in the mail. If my hair isn't too tangly,I might do my corrective tonight. But if I have to detangle more than expected, I will detangle tonight and relax tmmw. My main worry is burning myself, because I really wanna get my roots good. But I'm scared if I take the time to apply the relaxer proerly to the roots without applying it to my actual scalp, I will take too long applying it and end up with different textures. We shall see. But I'm soooo excited!!! I think I'm going to get a good couple inches cut off after to finally be past  dealing with the result of my major hair loss in 2017. For a while I may protective style by wearing my hair in a cute single braid with marley hair added.



Yay! GL!! Waiting for the update.


----------



## MzSwift

I was just coming in here to say that I'm so happy in these twist extensions.  It'll be 4 weeks on Friday and I may just keep them in another month!  Then I messed around and did a search looking for the relaxed twists lady and found some images on loose twists.  I think I'm gonna try these next time I want to do mini braids/twists.

@LonDone  and @ItsMeLilLucky   was this the type of style you two were talking about back in Nov?  I love these! I wonder how long they'll stay.


----------



## LonDone

Thanks for the mention @MzSwift 

That loose twists is lush , but tbh I preferred the texture and appearance of your hair in that November photo - your hair looked like it grew naturally like that and like it may become only _*slightly*_ less defined once dry.  The loost twist pic looks... contrived? I wouldn't complain if it were mine though lol.


----------



## LonDone

Gawd look at all the fresh hair porn!


----------



## Prisangela

MzSwift said:


> I came in to post this bc sis has me thinking I can totally do this without tangling my hair! Lol. I love this video and come back to it every now and then but then I chicken out.  After I take my hair down in a couple of weeks, I'm gonna try this wet wrap technique and let my hair air dry under a scarf.
> 
> 
> Then I'm gonna use this crosswrapping technique to upkeep and see how I like it.  I have family coming from across the country for Xmas and I want to wear my hair out.  My niece, the only girl among the kids, will be here and she wants to see her TiTi's hair.  This is one of the reasons why I grew my hair out, to show young girls that WE can also have long hair so I have to wear my hair out. Lol
> 
> Anyway this cross wrapping technique is less manipulation than regular wrapping. Does anyone know the name of the band that she uses? I'd like to get one.



This on freshly relaxed hair


----------



## LonDone

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> @MzSwift how do you like the motions relaxer? How long to you keep the relaxer on? Can I see a Pic of your texlax texture. Sorry for all the questions. I am relaxing this weekend and I am not sold on ORS.



And also is it lye or no-lye @MzSwift?

Aside:  I stay in this thread though I haven't relaxed in 8 years. I'm a SHN outside of my longterm PS, but live in the UK and it rains a lot. Previously high-density bone-laxed for 25 years and breakage was my only issue, which kept my hair permanently at NL. However one is more knowledgeable know, having joined a certain forum 

(My current low-med density status since 2016 remains undiagnosed, though it has recently massively improved. I'm now wandering if it's the menopause??)


----------



## MzSwift

LonDone said:


> Thanks for the mention @MzSwift
> 
> That loose twists is lush , but tbh I preferred the texture and appearance of your hair in that November photo - your hair looked like it grew naturally like that and like it may become only _*slightly*_ less defined once dry.  The loost twist pic looks... contrived? I wouldn't complain if it were mine though lol.



Ahh, I get what you mean.



LonDone said:


> And also is it lye or no-lye @MzSwift?
> 
> Aside:  I stay in this thread though I haven't relaxed in 8 years. I'm a SHN outside of my longterm PS, but live in the UK and it rains a lot. Previously high-density bone-laxed for 25 years and breakage was my only issue, which kept my hair permanently at NL. However one is more knowledgeable know, having joined a certain forum
> 
> (My current low-med density status since 2016 remains undiagnosed, though it has recently massively improved. I'm now wandering if it's the menopause??)



LOL, no worries.  I lurk all of the hair threads too.  I love learning about hair and of course, the hair porn. 

I use Motions Lye, mild.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

Thank you for posting all of that hair porn. Beautiful hair. One more question do the relaxer leave your ur hair soft like mizani butter blends?



MzSwift said:


> Sure, no problem!  If you want to see more, you should be able to check my albums
> 
> ****Uh, pic heavy post, ladies. Sorry *****
> 
> When I first texlaxed my virgin hair, I diluted the relaxer too much and then rinsed it out too soon. I rinsed as soon as I was finished applying.  I was too scared to do a corrective so I rolled with it at first.
> 
> Texture after my virgin 4b/a texlax-
> 
> View media item 126921
> View media item 126919
> I accidentally left A LOT of texture. The SSKs were still bugging me.  So then I did corrective relaxers and ended up with bonelaxed hair which I didn't like and started growing it out by texlaxing my roots. So I don't have a lot of pictures from that timeframe (I was also pregnant).  You can totally see the difference between the texlaxed and bonelaxed hair.  Texlax gives me the appearance of having more density.
> 
> Braided ponytails, bonelaxed ends
> View media item 129373
> Airdrying, bonelaxed ends
> View media item 129291
> So then I cut the bonelaxed ends off in 2018.
> 
> After finally getting my process down. My current texture looks very different.  I no longer dilute the relaxer, instead I apply oil and conditioner directly to my hair before relaxing.  I still rinse directly after applying but now I smooth with my fingers before rinsing.  I also relax in twists, thanks to @sunnieb , which means I can apply the relaxer faster.  It takes me anywhere from 5-10 minutes to apply and only 1-2 minutes to smooth:
> 
> View media item 130411
> Texture before relaxer:
> 
> View media item 130405View media item 129635View media item 129629
> Texture after relaxer/texlax:
> 
> View media item 130413View media item 130249
> Airdrying right after texlax:
> 
> View media item 129763View media item 130151
> So now my ponytail looks more uniformed compared to when I had bonelaxed ends.
> 
> View media item 130261
> I only flat iron 1-2 times per year and I typically only do it when I relax.  I prefer to blowout and I do it multiple times a year bc I do them now before braiding my hair up for a PS.  Here's my blowout and flat irons:
> Blowout
> View media item 130005View media item 130159
> Flat Iron
> View media item 130001View media item 130419
> HTH!


----------



## MzSwift

Prisangela said:


> This on freshly relaxed hair



Oh no!  Did you try it?  I haven't tried it yet.  Still too chicken. Lol


----------



## MzSwift

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> Thank you for posting all of that hair porn. Beautiful hair. One more question do the relaxer leave your ur hair soft like mizani butter blends?



Hmm, that's a good question.  Honestly, I've never used Mizani but my relaxer isn't really what makes my hair soft.  I know I sound like a broken record but finding the right moisture and protein DCs are what really makes my hair feel soft.  So I think as long as you follow your relaxer with a good protein and moisture DC, your hair will reward you for it. Lol.

Also, once I flat iron or blow it out, the heat actually makes my  hair really soft. I have fine, cottony strands though.  If your strands are wirey or more coarse/thicker, the heat may not make it softer.

HTH! And GL to you!!


----------



## Prisangela

MzSwift said:


> Oh no!  Did you try it?  I haven't tried it yet.  Still too chicken. Lol


In the past but not as smoothed out like this always needed a roller in the middle of my head. Definitely will try this next relaxer which if I can hold out will be spring time...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Uh oh.
I have no idea how this relaxer is gonna turn out since I couldn’t set up in my usual spot. Somebody *looking at you new girl* clogged the bathroom sink and I had to wash in the kitchen sink, AND I forgot to base my dang head. 

I did it after I finished the first section. And I think I accidentally got some parts wet while applying the relaxer, I couldn’t rinse properly without getting the parts of my wet, and I think I stretched too long. I almost ran out of relaxer, but I just barely made it.

Things that have went right so far:
-Stuck to my time mostly 
-Smoothed with hands the entire process from protecting the previously relaxed hair, to application and smoothing of the relaxer 
-Neutralized like there’s no tomorrow
-Applied Roux Porosity Control and rinsed
-Applied the Aphogee Amino Acid treatments and rinsed
-About to apply sample pack of TGIN Honey Mask and may or may not sleep in it. Sis is TIED.

I’m gonna copy and paste this to my blog too.


----------



## Divah97

Does anyone here have experience with dying their hair? I've been wanting to put in a couple copper colored highlights here and there -- face framing ones...but im so scared for some reason! I've never done it before. I would never dye my whole head, and I figure a few highlights wouldn't hurt...but like...what if I dont like it lolllll


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Divah97 said:


> Does anyone here have experience with dying their hair? I've been wanting to put in a couple copper colored highlights here and there -- face framing ones...but im so scared for some reason! I've never done it before. I would never dye my whole head, and I figure a few highlights wouldn't hurt...but like...what if I dont like it lolllll


I have lol just start off with a rinse or Demi permanent in case you don’t like it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Uh oh.
> I have no idea how this relaxer is gonna turn out since I couldn’t set up in my usual spot. Somebody *looking at you new girl* clogged the bathroom sink and I had to wash in the kitchen sink, AND I forgot to base my dang head.
> 
> I did it after I finished the first section. And I think I accidentally got some parts wet while applying the relaxer, I couldn’t rinse properly without getting the parts of my wet, and I think I stretched too long. I almost ran out of relaxer, but I just barely made it.
> 
> Things that have went right so far:
> -Stuck to my time mostly
> -Smoothed with hands the entire process from protecting the previously relaxed hair, to application and smoothing of the relaxer
> -Neutralized like there’s no tomorrow
> -Applied Roux Porosity Control and rinsed
> -Applied the Aphogee Amino Acid treatments and rinsed
> -About to apply sample pack of TGIN Honey Mask and may or may not sleep in it. Sis is TIED.
> 
> I’m gonna copy and paste this to my blog too.


It didn’t come out too bad. I can live with the results. Surprisingly, I lost VERY few strands.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I got it straightened and the ends trimmed. It has so much body, but I look like someone’s grandma


----------



## Divah97

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I have lol just start off with a rinse or Demi permanent in case you don’t like it.



Will do!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I got it straightened and the ends trimmed. It has so much body, but I look like someone’s grandma
> View attachment 454615


Took a better picture


----------



## MzSwift

@ItsMeLilLucky 

Wow, yeah it came out looking good!  Look at that sheen! And your hair has grown a lot since your BC.  Grow on, girl!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky
> 
> Wow, yeah it came out looking good!  Look at that sheen! And your hair has grown a lot since your BC.  Grow on, girl!!


Thanks babe! I thought it was gonna be trash because I kinda gave up on it for a little bit 
Even the back is coming along.


----------



## Wenbev

@ItsMeLilLucky slow clap! looking great and shiny and healthy!


----------



## Wenbev

My hair was feeling limp, dry and greasy all at the same time so I clarified/chelated with redken clean maniac cleansing cream.  I let it sit for 10 min before washing it out. then used @MzSwift suggestion, moremo protein treatment and then joico mask blue container with heat for an hour.  Still air drying, hopefully good results in morning.


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> My hair was feeling limp, dry and greasy all at the same time so I clarified/chelated with redken clean maniac cleansing cream.  I let it sit for 10 min before washing it out. then used @MzSwift suggestion, moremo protein treatment and then joico mask blue container with heat for an hour.  Still air drying, hopefully good results in morning.



Yay, you bought it!  I hope it works out. Although, I've never used it with many other products, so I'm excited to see how your hair turns out.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Wenbev said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky slow clap! looking great and shiny and healthy!


Thanks love!


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> Yay, you bought it!  I hope it works out. Although, I've never used it with many other products, so I'm excited to see how your hair turns out.


I bought it a while back and used it once, but then I was going thru protein overload bc I wasn't reading labels. lol
This time around, I think it fit in to was I was hoping to accomplish and I think it will be a regular treatment maybe once a month and before and after a touch up. 
I am still working thru some color damage and I was scissor happy and have some hormonal thinning (I think)  and overall hair and skin dryness BUT my hair really felt strong but well moisturized with the joico mask. 
and @MzSwift none of your advice has been wrong.  the salt, diagnosing my protein overload, products, etc.  Thank you


----------



## Royalq

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Got
> I’m never stretching this long again unless I have a weave or some braids in. This is bananas.


I’m scurred for my next touch. Going on 8 months


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> I bought it a while back and used it once, but then I was going thru protein overload bc I wasn't reading labels. lol
> This time around, I think it fit in to was I was hoping to accomplish and I think it will be a regular treatment maybe once a month and before and after a touch up.
> I am still working thru some color damage and I was scissor happy and have some hormonal thinning (I think)  and overall hair and skin dryness BUT my hair really felt strong but well moisturized with the joico mask.
> and @MzSwift none of your advice has been wrong.  the salt, diagnosing my protein overload, products, etc.  Thank you




I'm happy that I helped, sis!
Internal issues are THE WORST -- bc you could do everything right externally and not see the results.  When I have them, it makes me feel like I'm going crazy!  So it's good to hear that you've got an awareness of what's going on inside.  I hope you can overcome those things soon! ((BIG HUG))

ETA:  IIRC, aren't you also taking a nutritional supplement to help?  Is it helping you?


----------



## MzSwift

Royalq said:


> I’m scurred for my next touch. Going on 8 months



LOL!!  What's scaring you?

I typically stretch anywhere from 5-8 months but I actually feel like my touchups are better when I stretch that long.  Especially if I flat iron it right after the post-relaxer DC, it's like it "sets" my hair or something.
Don't get me wrong, I don't have a "consistent" texture but that doesn't bother me bc my natural hair doesn't have a consistent texture either. My nape, crown and edges are all totally different from each other.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Royalq said:


> I’m scurred for my next touch. Going on 8 months


8 months  
I tried to make it to 6 months and barely made it to 4 
I’m so proud of you girl lol

I’m not gonna lie, I was kinda scared to do mine cause my new growth was TIGHT. But once I got started after I coated the  out of my previously relaxed strands with the preconditioner and grease,  I was good to go. 
I just had to remember to keep the application time and smoothing time separate. I caught myself trying to smooth when I was supposed to be just applying and I wasn’t done applying to the entire section. That would have been tragic 

I did in four sections, but next time I’m gonna try two. I think I’ve gotten faster.

I think you’ll be okay since you have less chance of overlapping your previously relaxed hair. Just remember to keep an eye on the time.


----------



## MzSwift

Just came in to post my visualization inspiration.  I love watching her videos bc she doesn't have super thick/dense relaxed hair and I love it.  I think if my hair grew longer it would look like this.  I love how easily she combs through it.  The only thing I don't think I could do is the constant middle part but it works for her, it looks good on her too.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift I wish she would post more videos. She even turned her comments off  
I love reading comments while listening to videos


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift I wish she would post more videos. She even turned her comments off
> I love reading comments while listening to videos



Sorry, I almost fell asleep replying last night so I let Mr. Sandman win. LOL

Yeah, IKR!  I watch YT vids on mute so I usually read through comments to get any info I miss from cc, Lol.  I understand though if she just doesn't have the energy to maintain a YT page and respond to the same questions again and again.  It's one of the reasons I couldn't have a YT.  If I did, I would just do one with no comments at all too.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> *Sorry, I almost fell asleep replying last night so I let Mr. Sandman win. LOL*
> 
> Yeah, IKR!  I watch YT vids on mute so I usually read through comments to get any info I miss from cc, Lol.  I understand though if she just doesn't have the energy to maintain a YT page and respond to the same questions again and again.  It's one of the reasons I couldn't have a YT.  If I did, I would just do one with no comments at all too.


As a connoisseur of good quality sleep, I gotta say I understand


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

she use to be my favorite but since she doesn’t post much I fill my time with Hairlicious, brianne rashay & April sunny.




MzSwift said:


> Just came in to post my visualization inspiration.  I love watching her videos bc she doesn't have super thick/dense relaxed hair and I love it.  I think if my hair grew longer it would look like this.  I love how easily she combs through it.  The only thing I don't think I could do is the constant middle part but it works for her, it looks good on her too.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Ive been procrastinating my corrective because I keep remembering how long it took my to base my scalp last time. Ughhh. Does anyone here not base theirs when using lye?? I'm thinking of not.... But i dont wanna regret it ALOT.


----------



## Sosoothing

I'm seriously considering cutting off all my hair. Like buzz cut short. I was going to cut off my pony tail yesterday but couldn't find the scissors.

I heard or read once that many times when a woman wants to do something drastic to her hair, she is usually going through some significant things in her life. It just so happens to be the case with me right now. For some reason I'm so tired of my hair.


----------



## Sosoothing

@MzSwift you said to tag you when I posted a hair pic.

I'm so excited it worked! Been so frustrated for days now trying to share hair pics and not figuring it out. But I don't even remember what I just did Lol. That was just a test. Let me try again.


----------



## MzSwift

FadingDelilah said:


> Ive been procrastinating my corrective because I keep remembering how long it took my to base my scalp last time. Ughhh. Does anyone here not base theirs when using lye?? I'm thinking of not.... But i dont wanna regret it ALOT.



  I bet it's hard bc you just did it not too long ago.  Can you do it while watching TV or a movie?  This may be unpopular opinion but your parts don't have to be straight.  And you could just do it all with your fingers.  One part down the middle, and then just start making horizontal parts on one side and then the other.  If you do it that way it shouldn't take you too long?

It takes me about 1 hr or so to base my scalp (bc I also coat my hair with product and twist at the same time) and only 8-10 minutes for the actual relaxing process, it's crazy!!  But I only do it 2-3 times a year.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> @MzSwift you said to tag you when I posted a hair pic.
> 
> I'm so excited it worked! Been so frustrated for days now trying to share hair pics and not figuring it out. But I don't even remember what I just did Lol. That was just a test. Let me try again.



Yay, it worked!!  

And Oh Em Gee, look at that beautifully thick hair!!  Why would you cut that off??


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

FadingDelilah said:


> Ive been procrastinating my corrective because I keep remembering how long it took my to base my scalp last time. Ughhh. Does anyone here not base theirs when using lye?? I'm thinking of not.... But i dont wanna regret it ALOT.


I don’t base my scalp 
I just base my hairline, my forehead, my jaw, and my neck. But of course I add oil to my relaxer and I use no-lye. So my opinion probably doesn’t count


----------



## FadingDelilah

I think I'ma base since it's better safe than sorry and like you said, it's only a few times a year @MzSwift . I know it burned my face a little so let me not play with these caustics. Lol.


----------



## FadingDelilah

What is your acv recipe for neutralizing? @MzSwift I want to make sure mine isn't too diluted.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Okay so I just did my corrective. It was horrible. I hate neutralizing. I think its the shampoo though because no matter how many times I very very thoroughly neutralized and rinsed, the bubbles were always still pinkish!!!! So I just gave up. I think its not accurate. It took me nearly 15 mins to apply the relaxer and I kept it in for 26. Still have highly textured hair. It feels soooo weak, brittle and gross. I'm going to try deep conditioning for a few weeks and see how it turns out. Maybe I'm judging it too fast. Maybe this is normal??? 

But the worst that can happen is I just shave it all. So theres that. This is my last attempt at this hair thing.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@FadingDelilah I am so sad that you’re going through this with your hair. Maybe it’s not you, just your brand of relaxer.


----------



## Wenbev

FadingDelilah said:


> Okay so I just did my corrective. It was horrible. I hate neutralizing. I think its the shampoo though because no matter how many times I very very thoroughly neutralized and rinsed, the bubbles were always still pinkish!!!! So I just gave up. I think its not accurate. It took me nearly 15 mins to apply the relaxer and I kept it in for 26. Still have highly textured hair. It feels soooo weak, brittle and gross. I'm going to try deep conditioning for a few weeks and see how it turns out. Maybe I'm judging it too fast. Maybe this is normal???
> 
> But the worst that can happen is I just shave it all. So theres that. This is my last attempt at this hair thing.


what is your next step after neutralizing?  and what brand are you using?  Im curious now.


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> I'm happy that I helped, sis!
> Internal issues are THE WORST -- bc you could do everything right externally and not see the results.  When I have them, it makes me feel like I'm going crazy!  So it's good to hear that you've got an awareness of what's going on inside.  I hope you can overcome those things soon! ((BIG HUG))
> 
> ETA:  IIRC, aren't you also taking a nutritional supplement to help?  Is it helping you?


Im seeing a naturopath for my overactive thyroid and those numbers are slowly getting to where they need to be with supplementation and diet change.  So that's great, but this thinning situation is some new ish I don't understand.  
Hopefully it will alll sort out soon, otherwise I may just cut and call it a day.  My head is too big for wigs.lol


----------



## FadingDelilah

Wenbev said:


> what is your next step after neutralizing?  and what brand are you using?  Im curious now.



I'm using the isoplus neutralizing shampoo. It's orange. After I condition and then use my glycerin spray as a leave in.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Im at a stage where I need to learn how to manage this new hair texture. It seems dry no matter what, and I'm not sure if it's the looser texture but all the hair in the shower drain and on the walls is freaking me out. I don't know if its shed hair that can slide out more easily with just water pressure than my 4c shed hairs ever could, or if its breakage, but its freaking me out. I do know I'm seeing little breakage pieces too, so I'm going to try an amino acid treatment to strengthen. Maybe then it'll stay more moisturized and break less. I also need a very good cut. I'm tired of having 4-5 inches of thinnnnn dead ends. I might just do it myself. The plus side is my hair seems much easier to detangle and hangs face framing now.


----------



## Wenbev

FadingDelilah said:


> I'm using the isoplus neutralizing shampoo. It's orange. After I condition and then use my glycerin spray as a leave in.


Did you do the ACV rinse in between neutralizing? And what kind of conditioner? with heat? 
Just trying to sort out the disconnect.  Maybe the isoplus neutralizer isn't your friend.  What relaxer brand do you use? Maybe try the neutralizer for the brand relaxer you're using?  and use a really thick, heavy moisture-driven conditioner after a quick protein treatment.

In your last post I see you mention doing an amino acid treatment, please be sure to followup with moisture deep condition preferably with heat as aminos are protein and on top your hair is dry so you'd really want to impart as much moisture as you can.  Maybe even do some cowshes in between washday too!


----------



## FadingDelilah

Wenbev said:


> Did you do the ACV rinse in between neutralizing? And what kind of conditioner? with heat?
> Just trying to sort out the disconnect.  Maybe the isoplus neutralizer isn't your friend.  What relaxer brand do you use? Maybe try the neutralizer for the brand relaxer you're using?  and use a really thick, heavy moisture-driven conditioner after a quick protein treatment.
> 
> In your last post I see you mention doing an amino acid treatment, please be sure to followup with moisture deep condition preferably with heat as aminos are protein and on top your hair is dry so you'd really want to impart as much moisture as you can.  Maybe even do some cowshes in between washday too!



You're right. I will work on moisture before I do protein. I did the acv before my last time neutralizing. I am starting to think it's that isoplus too. It smells like clay under the fragrance and I can't stand it. I just got it cause it was the cheapest color coded neutralizer I could find on Amazon. Im at a loss because after two relaxers with very little oil added my hair is still curly!!!!! I feel like just banishing my hair to an eternal buzzcut. Ughhhh


----------



## MzSwift

FadingDelilah said:


> What is your acv recipe for neutralizing? @MzSwift I want to make sure mine isn't too diluted.



Sorry so late, sis.  I have been out building a dog pen in my backyard and then recovering bc I overdid it. 

For my scalp and hair, I've learned the stronger the better.  IF I mix in water, it's 75% ACV, 25% water.  But I actually prefer now to use the ACV  straight.  In fact, white vinegar has been very good to me too.  I use them interchangeably. They're both acidic enough to balance my pH and they both will heal any burns.  Once I started properly basing with Vaseline, I haven't had any scalp burns in years! HTH!


----------



## MzSwift

FadingDelilah said:


> Okay so I just did my corrective. It was horrible. I hate neutralizing. I think its the shampoo though because no matter how many times I very very thoroughly neutralized and rinsed, the bubbles were always still pinkish!!!! So I just gave up. I think its not accurate. It took me nearly 15 mins to apply the relaxer and I kept it in for 26. Still have highly textured hair. It feels soooo weak, brittle and gross. I'm going to try deep conditioning for a few weeks and see how it turns out. Maybe I'm judging it too fast. Maybe this is normal???
> 
> But the worst that can happen is I just shave it all. So theres that. This is my last attempt at this hair thing.



Awww!  Oh no! ((BIG HUG))  And no, please do not shave ... yet.

So interesting, right before you and I started talking about you relaxing, I had just posted about how all neutralizing shampoos aren't created equal!  I bought Isoplus neutralizing shampoo sometime last year or in 2018 because I wanted to try something with a color indicator.  Let me tell you, my hair always felt weird when I was neutralizing those relaxers.  I thought it was something else bc I was also adjusting other things in my process.  But this last time, in November, I was using the last of the Isoplus on my second wash and then added in my usual Motions neutralizing poo.  And it was amazing the difference, immediately!  My hair was so rough w the Isoplus, I kept thinking how my cuticles must be extra lifted or something.  As soon as I added in the Motions, my hair got soft.  I couldn't believe it!  I learned then and there that all neutralizing poos are NOT created equal and I will stick w Motions from here on out.

About the corrective:  Sis, let me tell you, the ladies were warning me not to do mine too but I was like, naw I'll be cool, no worries.  Almost immediately, I regretted doing it ... both times. LOL.  The second time I did it was years later and I had forgotten how much I hated it the first time.  No more for me.    I learned that if my relaxer is bad then I'll adapt and live with it until the next time I relax.  I view life as endless opportunities to learn so I was like, nope I'm not giving up, I'm gonna find a simple regi that works for my laziness and ride that puppy until my hair is healthy again.  And I think you can do the same!  You can have the hair that YOU want without having to do 50-11 things to get it!  This is not an infomercial, Lol.  Really, there's waaayyy too much info on this board and for YEARS there were ladies growing long, MBL/WL/HL healthy relaxed hair so I know it's possible!

For instance, don't beat me up, but *I think* that maybe you don't need to dilute your relaxers.  Maybe the way you keep a little texture is by learning what is the amount of time that you need to keep the undiluted relaxer on.  Initially, I think you should relax once every 3-4 months until you get a hang of things and your hair.  Use the time to try out a new relaxer, bc it seems what you're using is not compatible w your hair.  Perhaps your hair is trying to tell you that she's a no-lye lady?

For now, please baby your hair while we all put our collective heads together to figure out what it is you may need to do to get you where you wanna be.  Definitely start DCing with a moisturizing DC twice a week.  You can do one after a wash and then do one midweek overnight or something and then rinse it in the shower and wet bun the next day.  Speaking of wash, I think you should skip the poo and strictly cowash or water rinse for a minute.  If your scalp can't take that try adding some baking soda to the condish for a gentle cleanser or just massage a little poo on your scalp with your finger tips. I think you should do that until your hair is no longer brittle/dry.  No protein tx yet until your hair tells you that you need it!!  Once your hair is no longer dry/brittle, braid her up and put her away for at least 3 weeks.

I'm thinking you rock wet buns or even 4-5 plaits under a removable wig so that you can tend to your hair underneath.  Don't over manipulate your hair.  If you do the wigs/plaits, cleanse, DC and moisturize and seal in those same plaits.  Only redo them once a week.  And I don't mean to take them all down and redo them, I mean redo them one by one, keeping the same sections/parts.  That helps to minimize manipulation.

You have to forgive me, I have been a crisis worker for many years so when a crisis happens, I go into problem solving mode. LOL.  You know you don't have to listen to a word I say, LOL. I'm just hoping one of these things will help get you thru the immediate aftermath.

Sorry again for the novel.


----------



## MzSwift

Sorry, I replied without finishing the thread. Lol, SMH.
Yet again, I see sista @Wenbev  is on it!!

And OMG, @FadingDelilah , I learned the hard way too. Isoplus is the DEVIL!!


----------



## FadingDelilah

MzSwift said:


> Sorry so late, sis.  I have been out building a dog pen in my backyard and then recovering bc I overdid it.
> 
> For my scalp and hair, I've learned the stronger the better.  IF I mix in water, it's 75% ACV, 25% water.  But I actually prefer now to use the ACV  straight.  In fact, white vinegar has been very good to me too.  I use them interchangeably. They're both acidic enough to balance my pH and they both will heal any burns.  Once I started properly basing with Vaseline, I haven't had any scalp burns in years! HTH!



Luckily I haven't experienced any burns except a little sting on my face when I rinsed the relaxer right into it in the shower, smh. Newbie mistakes. LOL. I do the first rinse out with my head held back now. And that sounds like  great idea cause I only put a few spoons of vinegar in mine... now I feel dumb. I based the heck out of my scalp both times so at least I did that right.


----------



## FadingDelilah

MzSwift said:


> Awww!  Oh no! ((BIG HUG))  And no, please do not shave ... yet.
> 
> So interesting, right before you and I started talking about you relaxing, I had just posted about how all neutralizing shampoos aren't created equal!  I bought Isoplus neutralizing shampoo sometime last year or in 2018 because I wanted to try something with a color indicator.  Let me tell you, my hair always felt weird when I was neutralizing those relaxers.  I thought it was something else bc I was also adjusting other things in my process.  But this last time, in November, I was using the last of the Isoplus on my second wash and then added in my usual Motions neutralizing poo.  And it was amazing the difference, immediately!  My hair was so rough w the Isoplus, I kept thinking how my cuticles must be extra lifted or something.  As soon as I added in the Motions, my hair got soft.  I couldn't believe it!  I learned then and there that all neutralizing poos are NOT created equal and I will stick w Motions from here on out.
> 
> About the corrective:  Sis, let me tell you, the ladies were warning me not to do mine too but I was like, naw I'll be cool, no worries.  Almost immediately, I regretted doing it ... both times. LOL.  The second time I did it was years later and I had forgotten how much I hated it the first time.  No more for me.    I learned that if my relaxer is bad then I'll adapt and live with it until the next time I relax.  I view life as endless opportunities to learn so I was like, nope I'm not giving up, I'm gonna find a simple regi that works for my laziness and ride that puppy until my hair is healthy again.  And I think you can do the same!  You can have the hair that YOU want without having to do 50-11 things to get it!  This is not an infomercial, Lol.  Really, there's waaayyy too much info on this board and for YEARS there were ladies growing long, MBL/WL/HL healthy relaxed hair so I know it's possible!
> 
> For instance, don't beat me up, but *I think* that maybe you don't need to dilute your relaxers.  Maybe the way you keep a little texture is by learning what is the amount of time that you need to keep the undiluted relaxer on.  Initially, I think you should relax once every 3-4 months until you get a hang of things and your hair.  Use the time to try out a new relaxer, bc it seems what you're using is not compatible w your hair.  Perhaps your hair is trying to tell you that she's a no-lye lady?
> 
> For now, please baby your hair while we all put our collective heads together to figure out what it is you may need to do to get you where you wanna be.  Definitely start DCing with a moisturizing DC twice a week.  You can do one after a wash and then do one midweek overnight or something and then rinse it in the shower and wet bun the next day.  Speaking of wash, I think you should skip the poo and strictly cowash or water rinse for a minute.  If your scalp can't take that try adding some baking soda to the condish for a gentle cleanser or just massage a little poo on your scalp with your finger tips. I think you should do that until your hair is no longer brittle/dry.  No protein tx yet until your hair tells you that you need it!!  Once your hair is no longer dry/brittle, braid her up and put her away for at least 3 weeks.
> 
> I'm thinking you rock wet buns or even 4-5 plaits under a removable wig so that you can tend to your hair underneath.  Don't over manipulate your hair.  If you do the wigs/plaits, cleanse, DC and moisturize and seal in those same plaits.  Only redo them once a week.  And I don't mean to take them all down and redo them, I mean redo them one by one, keeping the same sections/parts.  That helps to minimize manipulation.
> 
> You have to forgive me, I have been a crisis worker for many years so when a crisis happens, I go into problem solving mode. LOL.  You know you don't have to listen to a word I say, LOL. I'm just hoping one of these things will help get you thru the immediate aftermath.
> 
> Sorry again for the novel.



I would have been bald if I didn't read this. I'm sniffling. I feel like since its my hair I can't see the light at the end of the tunnel. I get scared that everything I think of won't work for this or that reason. For example, I know I need to actually sit down and DETANGLE and find a real good deep moisture-based deep conditioner before I just start assuming my hair is a broken dry mess that cannot be saved, but my heart is like "just shave it, its over. Your hair is ugly, damaged and unstylable and it always will be." I'm so used to failing and putting in work for no returns so its kind of like I can't calmly think about and solve my own hair issues anymore. My mind is in its own cycle of making assumptions and I get so flustered I just tie it up under a scarf and thinking about doing it makes me nervous.  Okay, imma reread this and let it sink in. Then think of a plan. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! AGAIN!!!!

Edit: Okay so heres what I thought of so far. 

-I will definitely not be using the isolpus anymore. I will use something *gasps* more expensive and better reviewed next time instead of being a cheapskate. Hopefully that helps. 

- Since I base properly, I won't dilute my relaxer next time because my hair is still a bit too textured for my liking. I was only diluting it because undiluted it seemed like I wouldn't have enough relaxer for all my hair, but next time I will only be doing my roots so I should get multiple uses out of the jar, even undiluted. 

- I will get a good deep conditioner and a good wide toothed comb because I don't think my brush is gentle enough for my newly processed (and therefore weakened) hair. I will use them both regularly.  

- Once I restore my moisture levels, I will watch for irregular breakage and see if I need to introduce protein. Then once I figure that situation out, I'll straighten my hair at some point to get a good hair cut before I start protective styling. I think I'll do braids under wigs if I can get my hair flat enough. 

Wish me luck detangling this mess soon please. I think I might have made detangling easier with this last corrective, but ion know. I also don't know if my hair will just break off once the comb touches it. I've been trying to get my moisture up before I start raking it but no amount of glycerin is helping. RIP.


----------



## Prisangela

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I don’t base my scalp
> I just base my hairline, my forehead, my jaw, and my neck. But of course I add oil to my relaxer and I use no-lye. So my opinion probably doesn’t count


@FadingDelilah  I do this minus adding oil to the relaxer, I use Lye


----------



## Prisangela

FadingDelilah said:


> I would have been bald if I didn't read this. I'm sniffling. I feel like since its my hair I can't see the light at the end of the tunnel. I get scared that everything I think of won't work for this or that reason. For example, I know I need to actually sit down and DETANGLE and find a real good deep moisture-based deep conditioner before I just start assuming my hair is a broken dry mess that cannot be saved, but my heart is like "just shave it, its over. Your hair is ugly, damaged and unstylable and it always will be." I'm so used to failing and putting in work for no returns so its kind of like I can't calmly think about and solve my own hair issues anymore. My mind is in its own cycle of making assumptions and I get so flustered I just tie it up under a scarf and thinking about doing it makes me nervous.  Okay, imma reread this and let it sink in. Then think of a plan. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! AGAIN!!!!
> 
> Edit: Okay so heres what I thought of so far.
> 
> -I will definitely not be using the isolpus anymore. I will use something *gasps* more expensive and better reviewed next time instead of being a cheapskate. Hopefully that helps.
> 
> - Since I base properly, I won't dilute my relaxer next time because my hair is still a bit too textured for my liking. I was only diluting it because undiluted it seemed like I wouldn't have enough relaxer for all my hair, but next time I will only be doing my roots so I should get multiple uses out of the jar, even undiluted.
> 
> - I will get a good deep conditioner and a good wide toothed comb because I don't think my brush is gentle enough for my newly processed (and therefore weakened) hair. I will use them both regularly.
> 
> - Once I restore my moisture levels, I will watch for irregular breakage and see if I need to introduce protein. Then once I figure that situation out, I'll straighten my hair at some point to get a good hair cut before I start protective styling. I think I'll do braids under wigs if I can get my hair flat enough.
> 
> Wish me luck detangling this mess soon please. I think I might have made detangling easier with this last corrective, but ion know. I also don't know if my hair will just break off once the comb touches it. I've been trying to get my moisture up before I start raking it but no amount of glycerin is helping. RIP.



We are all here for you and on this ride with you

My fav shampoo post relaxer is ORS professional neutralizing shampoo, its basically a neutralizing version of the creamy aloe and its huge

I also used to use Mizhani Butter blends balanced hair bath but can't find Mizani products anywhere (Canada) these days

you may need to stick with a shampoo thats creamy looking verses clear. That isoplus shampoo is basically a clarifying shampoo from the sounds of it

Deep Conditioner

elasta QP DPR 11 and their Soy oyl conditioners are amazing intensive DC's. please use these with heat.

I also second what @MzSwift posted earlier; wait till your next touch after attempting rehab before doing anything drastic


----------



## FadingDelilah

Prisangela said:


> @FadingDelilah  I do this minus adding oil to the relaxer, I use Lye



I wanted to try it because I'm lazy but in the end I'm not brave enough. Lol. I kept imagining getting a serious degree burn all over my head. *clutches vaseline*


----------



## Prisangela

@FadingDelilah I hear you. I've been a self relaxer for over 15 years now which is why I dont.

I also forgot to add in terms of vinger as a neutralizing step. When I did go to the salon for my relaxers, my stylist at the time would just pour undiluted white vinegar on the areas that were starting to burn which would allow the parts that still needed to process time. I still do that to this day. I pour vinger on and let it sit for 15 secs before rinsing. Also try to rinse your hair as much as possible before adding shampoo, I usually wait until I see no white suds/particles; I only need to shampoo twice this way

HTH!


----------



## FadingDelilah

Good ideas!!! @Prisangela I kind of did that rinsing technique this time but not that thoroughly. Will focus on doing it longer next time. And I appreciate the product recommendations!!! Thanks, things are starting to get brighter


----------



## Wenbev

FadingDelilah said:


> You're right. I will work on moisture before I do protein. I did the acv before my last time neutralizing. I am starting to think it's that isoplus too. It smells like clay under the fragrance and I can't stand it. I just got it cause it was the cheapest color coded neutralizer I could find on Amazon. Im at a loss because after two relaxers with very little oil added my hair is still curly!!!!! I feel like just banishing my hair to an eternal buzzcut. Ughhhh


There are some things I do not buy on amazon.  Maybe its old and the active ingredients have expired and that's why you keep seeing pink idk.  I like silk elements olive neutralizing shampoo and its color coded and lasts forever. I know I've had it at least a year, its the 1 liter size. bought it at Sallys.


MzSwift said:


> Sorry, I replied without finishing the thread. Lol, SMH.
> Yet again, I see sista @Wenbev  is on it!!
> 
> And OMG, @FadingDelilah , I learned the hard way too. Isoplus is the DEVIL!!


 I'm trying girl!


FadingDelilah said:


> Luckily I haven't experienced any burns except a little sting on my face when I rinsed the relaxer right into it in the shower, smh. Newbie mistakes. LOL. I do the first rinse out with my head held back now. And that sounds like  great idea cause I only put a few spoons of vinegar in mine... now I feel dumb. I based the heck out of my scalp both times so at least I did that right.


I would do a 1:3 ratio for ACV.  so lets say you use 1/4cup ACV, then use 3/4c water.  Slowly rinse your hair and scalp and don't rinse immediately, give it a bit to soak in.


----------



## Wenbev

Prisangela said:


> @FadingDelilah I hear you. I've been a self relaxer for over 15 years now which is why I dont.
> 
> I also forgot to add in terms of vinger as a neutralizing step. When I did go to the salon for my relaxers, my stylist at the time would just pour undiluted white vinegar on the areas that were starting to burn which would allow the parts that still needed to process time. I still do that to this day. I pour vinger on and let it sit for 15 secs before rinsing. Also try to rinse your hair as much as possible before adding shampoo, I usually wait until I see no white suds/particles; I only need to shampoo twice this way
> 
> HTH!


I love that advice! My scalp burning was one of the reasons I turned to self-relaxing and no lye.


----------



## MzSwift

FadingDelilah said:


> I would have been bald if I didn't read this. I'm sniffling. I feel like since its my hair I can't see the light at the end of the tunnel. I get scared that everything I think of won't work for this or that reason. For example, I know I need to actually sit down and DETANGLE and find a real good deep moisture-based deep conditioner before I just start assuming my hair is a broken dry mess that cannot be saved, but my heart is like "just shave it, its over. Your hair is ugly, damaged and unstylable and it always will be." I'm so used to failing and putting in work for no returns so its kind of like I can't calmly think about and solve my own hair issues anymore. My mind is in its own cycle of making assumptions and I get so flustered I just tie it up under a scarf and thinking about doing it makes me nervous.  Okay, imma reread this and let it sink in. Then think of a plan. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! AGAIN!!!!
> 
> Edit: Okay so heres what I thought of so far.
> 
> -I will definitely not be using the isolpus anymore. I will use something *gasps* more expensive and better reviewed next time instead of being a cheapskate. Hopefully that helps.
> 
> - Since I base properly, I won't dilute my relaxer next time because my hair is still a bit too textured for my liking. I was only diluting it because undiluted it seemed like I wouldn't have enough relaxer for all my hair, but next time I will only be doing my roots so I should get multiple uses out of the jar, even undiluted.
> 
> - I will get a good deep conditioner and a good wide toothed comb because I don't think my brush is gentle enough for my newly processed (and therefore weakened) hair. I will use them both regularly.
> 
> - Once I restore my moisture levels, I will watch for irregular breakage and see if I need to introduce protein. Then once I figure that situation out, I'll straighten my hair at some point to get a good hair cut before I start protective styling. I think I'll do braids under wigs if I can get my hair flat enough.
> 
> Wish me luck detangling this mess soon please. I think I might have made detangling easier with this last corrective, but ion know. I also don't know if my hair will just break off once the comb touches it. I've been trying to get my moisture up before I start raking it but no amount of glycerin is helping. RIP.



Yay, I'm happy things are looking up!!  I love the plan.  And I totally understand feeling like you should know better.  It's true, you know your hair better than any of us.  We can provide suggestions but you're the only one who knows what your normal/healthy hair feels and acts like.

@Prisangela  gave some really good advice and product recommendations! And I 2nd her advice to always DC w heat.  So funny bc the only other neutralizing poo that I liked was ORS Olive oil Creamy Aloe.  That's available everywhere (grocery stores, Walmart/Target, online) and not super expensive.  Back when I used it the ladies said it was a neutralizer and chelator. Thanks for the clarification. 

 Speaking of more expensive poo, I just don't usually do expensive products.  I believe technique is more important.  Almost every time I try out an expensive product, I'm disappointed that it's usually not as good as my cheap stuff or self-mixed stuff.

Having said that...  Unless you're in a humid climate, glycerin may not be a good moisturizer if you're not sealing it in with something heavy.  Some ppl seal with grease, vaseline or a butter (shea, mango, etc).  Back in the day, the long haired relaxed ladies who were "juicing" usually sprayed the s-curl and then bunned or something that, to me, helped insulate the moisture.  I could see that working.  I personally can't do glycerin as a moisturizer at all but it (and other humectants) are very moisturizing when mixed into a DC.

Here's what I've been using as my daily moisturizing combo since 2009:  water, condish, oil.  Water, Suave Tropical Coconut and EVOO and/or Grapeseed oil. That's it!  This combo has never failed me and does not break the bank.

I put those three items in a spray bottle to make my daily moisturizing spray.  When I M&S I spray my hair until damp and then seal it in with EVOO and/or Grapeseed oil.  Sometimes my mix is mostly water and sometimes it's thicker, about 50/50, but always no more than 10% oil.  I do like to add essential oils for scent, my go to is Sweet Orange Oil.

Sometimes to M&S, I rub in the the Suave straight and then just massage in oil to seal and then cover my head. Suave is usually about $1-3.

For a moisturizing DC, cheap old Queen Helene Cholesterol is my staple. I keep tubs of it under the counter. I add things to either make more moisturizing (salt, EVOO, Hibiscus) or strengthening (plain full fat yogurt, ayurveda powders or amino acid w baking soda) depending on what type of conditioning my hair needs.  But it's my understanding that just using it alone on a regular basis is good as it is supposed to be moisturizing.  It's usually about $2-3.  And grocery bags make really good conditioning caps!

The other ladies can probably suggest good product lines to try if that's better for you.

I just wanna make sure that you're actually getting moisture into your hair.   That way you can get to a point where you can put it away for a little bit to let it rest.  Or even just do biweekly wash, DC, blowouts.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

FadingDelilah said:


> its possible to have *permanently *long and healthy relaxed hair if I process that much



Absolutely very possible! I’ll be honest, your mileage may vary depending on your practices, and what you pay attention to the most concerning your haircare, but there’s a bit of a threshold concerning how much you process. For every time you process more than “normal”, i would just suggest doubling the time you cut down on doing any extra manipulation. By that I mean, aside from brief detangling, make it a goal to just leave your hair alone.




FadingDelilah said:


> but now here I am, thinking of trying out the forsaken path myself.



I’ll admit, I am a bone straight relaxed haired gal. Biggest thing I can say, for me personally, is that, it’s best to either be textured, or mostly bone straight. Of course it’s not gonna be perfect, but at least the majority of your hair will stand a greater chance of breaking at any demarcation lines.

Best of luck! I wish you strength in getting through these obstacles. You’re always welcome to ask me anything! These lovely ladies in here are also always so well informed and kind. But, we all knew that lol.


----------



## FadingDelilah

MzSwift said:


> Yay, I'm happy things are looking up!!  I love the plan.  And I totally understand feeling like you should know better.  It's true, you know your hair better than any of us.  We can provide suggestions but you're the only one who knows what your normal/healthy hair feels and acts like.
> 
> @Prisangela  gave some really good advice and product recommendations! And I 2nd her advice to always DC w heat.  So funny bc the only other neutralizing poo that I liked was ORS Olive oil Creamy Aloe.  That's available everywhere (grocery stores, Walmart/Target, online) and not super expensive.  Back when I used it the ladies said it was a neutralizer and chelator. Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Speaking of more expensive poo, I just don't usually do expensive products.  I believe technique is more important.  Almost every time I try out an expensive product, I'm disappointed that it's usually not as good as my cheap stuff or self-mixed stuff.
> 
> Having said that...  Unless you're in a humid climate, glycerin may not be a good moisturizer if you're not sealing it in with something heavy.  Some ppl seal with grease, vaseline or a butter (shea, mango, etc).  Back in the day, the long haired relaxed ladies who were "juicing" usually sprayed the s-curl and then bunned or something that, to me, helped insulate the moisture.  I could see that working.  I personally can't do glycerin as a moisturizer at all but it (and other humectants) are very moisturizing when mixed into a DC.
> 
> Here's what I've been using as my daily moisturizing combo since 2009:  water, condish, oil.  Water, Suave Tropical Coconut and EVOO and/or Grapeseed oil. That's it!  This combo has never failed me and does not break the bank.
> 
> I put those three items in a spray bottle to make my daily moisturizing spray.  When I M&S I spray my hair until damp and then seal it in with EVOO and/or Grapeseed oil.  Sometimes my mix is mostly water and sometimes it's thicker, about 50/50, but always no more than 10% oil.  I do like to add essential oils for scent, my go to is Sweet Orange Oil.
> 
> Sometimes to M&S, I rub in the the Suave straight and then just massage in oil to seal and then cover my head. Suave is usually about $1-3.
> 
> For a moisturizing DC, cheap old Queen Helene Cholesterol is my staple. I keep tubs of it under the counter. I add things to either make more moisturizing (salt, EVOO, Hibiscus) or strengthening (plain full fat yogurt, ayurveda powders or amino acid w baking soda) depending on what type of conditioning my hair needs.  But it's my understanding that just using it alone on a regular basis is good as it is supposed to be moisturizing.  It's usually about $2-3.  And grocery bags make really good conditioning caps!
> 
> The other ladies can probably suggest good product lines to try if that's better for you.
> 
> I just wanna make sure that you're actually getting moisture into your hair.   That way you can get to a point where you can put it away for a little bit to let it rest.  Or even just do biweekly wash, DC, blowouts.



I love this because I'm trying to save up for a house and I try my best to save. I've only had bad experiences with cheap products (I think because I only ever buy cheap - lol) so I thought I needed to spend more to get more but I will def be getting that queen Helene and the ors neutralizer since I can find them on the ground. Plus,there was a woman who used the queen helene all the time on her natural hair and she's hip length. Sooooo many good recommendations in this post alone. I love your advice on how to m&s and change up your conditioner to a protein treatment. Genius way to avoid buying more products and get things done right when you need it. I never heard of using yogurt  my cheap aspirations are blooming big time. Then I can eat the rest I  have a lot to work with now when I head to the store. Thanks sis


----------



## MzSwift

Y'all I got sucked into the natural-to-relaxed videos. LOL, smh


----------



## FadingDelilah

Good advice on reducing manipulation. @PlanetCybertron I want to wear my hair out but I know I have to get it healthier. Will see to it that I protective style a lot. And I will definitely reach out if I have any questions. Thanks so much for the encouragement  this is honestly the best thread to me.


----------



## MzSwift

Yay, sista Planet @PlanetCybertron  came out of lurkdom!  Heeeyyy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I  hope school is going well, I know how time and energy consuming that can be.



FadingDelilah said:


> I love this because I'm trying to save up for a house and I try my best to save. I've only had bad experiences with cheap products (I think because I only ever buy cheap - lol) so I thought I needed to spend more to get more but I will def be getting that queen Helene and the ors neutralizer since I can find them on the ground. Plus,there was a woman who used the queen helene all the time on her natural hair and she's hip length. Sooooo many good recommendations in this post alone. I love your advice on how to m&s and change up your conditioner to a protein treatment. Genius way to avoid buying more products and get things done right when you need it. I never heard of using yogurt  my cheap aspirations are blooming big time. Then I can eat the rest I  have a lot to work with now when I head to the store. Thanks sis



Girl yes, yogurt is the protein business!  Just make sure it's full fat, lowfat doesn't have the same effect.

GL to you getting your house!  My best friend just bought her first house last month!  You will do it too!!


----------



## FadingDelilah

MzSwift said:


> Yay, sista Planet @PlanetCybertron  came out of lurkdom!  Heeeyyy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  hope school is going well, I know how time and energy consuming that can be.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl yes, yogurt is the protein business!  Just make sure it's full fat, lowfat doesn't have the same effect.
> 
> GL to you getting your house!  My best friend just bought her first house last month!  You will do it too!!



Okay, I will. And thanks!!!


----------



## abioni

Ladies, where and how do you wash your relaxer out? I currently wash it out bending over my bathtub but I worry about the long term effects of the relaxer water getting into my eyes. I'm considering washing it out in the shower but I worry about the relaxer water getting all over my body.


----------



## MzSwift

abioni said:


> Ladies, where and how do you wash your relaxer out? I currently wash it out bending over my bathtub but I worry about the long term effects of the relaxer water getting into my eyes. I'm considering washing it out in the shower but I worry about the relaxer water getting all over my body.



Kitchen sink.  I tilt my head downward by tucking my chin closer to my neck so that the water runs down that way and not into to my eyes. Hope that makes sense. 

I have been thinking about using the tub though. I think the extra force of the water will help rinse out the relaxer better.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

MzSwift said:


> lurkdom! Heeeyyy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope school is going well, I know how time and energy consuming that can be.


Hey! I try to be on as much as I’d like, but you know how that goes lol.

school is going fairly well. I appreciate the encouragement!!!


----------



## Prisangela

MzSwift said:


> Yay, I'm happy things are looking up!!  I love the plan.  And I totally understand feeling like you should know better.  It's true, you know your hair better than any of us.  We can provide suggestions but you're the only one who knows what your normal/healthy hair feels and acts like.
> 
> @Prisangela  gave some really good advice and product recommendations! And I 2nd her advice to always DC w heat.  So funny bc the only other neutralizing poo that I liked was ORS Olive oil Creamy Aloe.  That's available everywhere (grocery stores, Walmart/Target, online) and not super expensive.  Back when I used it the ladies said it was a neutralizer and chelator. Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Speaking of more expensive poo, I just don't usually do expensive products.  I believe technique is more important.  Almost every time I try out an expensive product, I'm disappointed that it's usually not as good as my cheap stuff or self-mixed stuff.
> 
> Having said that...  Unless you're in a humid climate, glycerin may not be a good moisturizer if you're not sealing it in with something heavy.  Some ppl seal with grease, vaseline or a butter (shea, mango, etc).  Back in the day, the long haired relaxed ladies who were "juicing" usually sprayed the s-curl and then bunned or something that, to me, helped insulate the moisture.  I could see that working.  I personally can't do glycerin as a moisturizer at all but it (and other humectants) are very moisturizing when mixed into a DC.
> 
> Here's what I've been using as my daily moisturizing combo since 2009:  water, condish, oil.  Water, Suave Tropical Coconut and EVOO and/or Grapeseed oil. That's it!  This combo has never failed me and does not break the bank.
> 
> I put those three items in a spray bottle to make my daily moisturizing spray.  When I M&S I spray my hair until damp and then seal it in with EVOO and/or Grapeseed oil.  Sometimes my mix is mostly water and sometimes it's thicker, about 50/50, but always no more than 10% oil.  I do like to add essential oils for scent, my go to is Sweet Orange Oil.
> 
> Sometimes to M&S, I rub in the the Suave straight and then just massage in oil to seal and then cover my head. Suave is usually about $1-3.
> 
> For a moisturizing DC, cheap old Queen Helene Cholesterol is my staple. I keep tubs of it under the counter. I add things to either make more moisturizing (salt, EVOO, Hibiscus) or strengthening (plain full fat yogurt, ayurveda powders or amino acid w baking soda) depending on what type of conditioning my hair needs.  But it's my understanding that just using it alone on a regular basis is good as it is supposed to be moisturizing.  It's usually about $2-3.  And grocery bags make really good conditioning caps!
> 
> The other ladies can probably suggest good product lines to try if that's better for you.
> 
> I just wanna make sure that you're actually getting moisture into your hair.   That way you can get to a point where you can put it away for a little bit to let it rest.  Or even just do biweekly wash, DC, blowouts.


 I second the cholesterol treatments, I used to use Le Klair but can't find them anywhere. I need to get back to that and Rollersetting


----------



## Prisangela

MzSwift said:


> Kitchen sink.  I tilt my head downward by tucking my chin closer to my neck so that the water runs down that way and not into to my eyes. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> I have been thinking about using the tub though. I think the extra force of the water will help rinse out the relaxer better.


 @abioni my kitchen faucet has a pullout spray function best thing ever, I'm getting too old to be bent over at the tub


----------



## PlanetCybertron

abioni said:


> Ladies, where and how do you wash your relaxer out? I currently wash it out bending over my bathtub but I worry about the long term effects of the relaxer water getting into my eyes. I'm considering washing it out in the shower but I worry about the relaxer water getting all over my body.



your concerns for your eyes and body are valid, but there’s a caveat. As soon as the active components in a relaxer neutralize (from you washing it out, and when water first comes into contact with it, you’re left with water and an alkaline salt. 

there’s a lot of studies suggesting relaxers cause a lot of issues with female reproductive system, however these studies are often lacking in sound evidence, and proper correlation. Not to mention almost all of these studies fail to take into account diet, health, underlying health issues due to genetics, environment, etc. 

Relaxers, while caustic in nature, are more likely to effect things such as the lymphatic system, Or the integumentary system. Point being, contact dermatitis, and eye irritation should be as far as you go concerning your concern about washing the relaxer out of your hair. Your body is amazing at regulating things it comes into contact with. Something like the by products of a relaxer after washing it are well within normal bounds of what it can handle. If that eases your mind at all.

Aside from that whole spiel, I wash my relaxer out in the shower. And since I have eczema, I also wash my body with the neutralizing shampoo just to get the remaining deposits from the relaxer off of my body so my skin isn’t dry as heck.


----------



## Royalq

What causes middle breakage that creates a sort of W shape instead of soft U shape? I used to thing it was splitting my hair down the middle too often but my hair has been in sew ins and braids since June. How do I fix that?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> Y'all I got sucked into the natural-to-relaxed videos. LOL, smh


I love these videos


----------



## KhandiB

Hi! I havent been around in a while, so Hey!!

I haven't had a relaxer since July of last year.  I'm not transitioning on purpose, lol.  My last few relaxers have been about 6 months post each , just because I get so disappointed in these hair dressers.

I decided a couple of years ago not to relax my own hair anymore, because I thought I was jacking it up, lol.  But my last few experiences have been so subpar, I figured, I will start doing it again myself, and not pay between $120 and $200 to get my hair relaxed and styled, lol.  The last stylist used a motions on my head, I mean comeon, lol!!

When I get this far post, my hair becomes unruly and starts looking like a jellyfish, lol.  I get frustrated and almost take some scissors to my head.  

I am having bad issues, my hair is soooooooooo dry.  It seems like it doesn't matter what I do.  My hair is bone dry by time I am out of the shower.  All the conditioners I use feel like there is just a layer of product left on my hair.  Its driving me crazy.

I'm in such a dilemma , ahah.  I want to chop it off


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@KhandiB I am so sorry you’re having these hair problems. You think it could be a  porosity issue?


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Royalq said:


> What causes middle breakage that creates a sort of W shape instead of soft U shape? I used to thing it was splitting my hair down the middle too often but my hair has been in sew ins and braids since June. How do I fix that?



I find personally that it’s caused by the positioning. 

If you follow your hair up to the spot where it’s growing out of your scalp, it makes sense. That are generally will hold the bulk of any bun style, and generally speaking if you sleep on your back, that part of your head is always undergoing some sort of exposure to pressure and friction.

you also can’t really see that area well either. And brushing and combing that section, is different that the front and sides of your hair. Concerning the angle at which you have to get at that area.

I would also say depending on your hair type, that area can be more susceptible to breakage.


----------



## KhandiB

I definitely have porosity issues.  My hair looks spongy, for lack of a better descriptive term.

I cant do a lot of styling without heat.  Im irritated because Ive been on this board FOREVER, lol.  And Still dont have a regular routine or regular products, lol



ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @KhandiB I am so sorry you’re having these hair problems. You think it could be a  porosity issue?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KhandiB said:


> I definitely have porosity issues.  My hair looks spongy, for lack of a better descriptive term.
> 
> I cant do a lot of styling without heat.  Im irritated because Ive been on this board FOREVER, lol.  And Still dont have a regular routine or regular products, lol


Somebody can correct me if I’m wrong, but you might need a protein treatment.


----------



## MzSwift

KhandiB said:


> I definitely have porosity issues.  My hair looks spongy, for lack of a better descriptive term.
> 
> I cant do a lot of styling without heat.  Im irritated because Ive been on this board FOREVER, lol.  And Still dont have a regular routine or regular products, lol



Following up on what @ItsMeLilLucky  said, I was wondering if maybe you also used a lot of cones, the non-water soluble ones?  It sounds to me like there may be buildup blocking any moisture from getting into your strands. And if that's the case, then any protein you try to use will also be blocked.  When my hair is just not responding to things, that's my sign that I need to clarify.

Even if you use sulfate poo often, sometimes we just have to clarify to wash the slate clean and then put nutrients back into it.  So maybe getting your hair to a "base level" by clarifying then doing a mild protein tx followed by a moisturizing DC.  Let it air dry without any product and then assess your hair.  It'll be easier to tell if it's brittle from protein overload or dryness.

IA w you that you could save a lot of time, money and disappointment by doing your own relaxers SPECIFICALLY because the salon visits have not been up to par.


----------



## MzSwift

Prisangela said:


> I second the cholesterol treatments, I used to use Le Klair but can't find them anywhere. I need to get back to that and *Rollersetting*


<--- Jealous

I'm always  while looking at pretty roller set results.  So light and bouncy and feminine.  I wish   I guess will just find me a good curling iron. sigh.  Lol


----------



## MzSwift

Royalq said:


> What causes middle breakage that creates a sort of W shape instead of soft U shape? I used to thing it was splitting my hair down the middle too often but my hair has been in sew ins and braids since June. How do I fix that?



I love getting the scientific perspective from @PlanetCybertron !  I always feel like I'm learning so much.  

I was wondering if it was also the way the hair grows.  Everytime I cut off my "v", it grows right back.  I've also seen ladies with the "w" and assumed that their hair just grows that way too.  Slower on some parts of the head, even a different texture.  My left side grows in thicker than my right side.  But after reading Sista Planet's post, it could be that I slept on that side.


----------



## Prisangela

MzSwift said:


> <--- Jealous
> 
> I'm always  while looking at pretty roller set results.  So light and bouncy and feminine.  I wish   I guess will just find me a good curling iron. sigh.  Lol


 honestly it took me a lot of practicing to get it right...but I've been slacking


----------



## Prisangela

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I love these videos


me too everyone coming back to the creamy crack


----------



## Prisangela

KhandiB said:


> I definitely have porosity issues.  My hair looks spongy, for lack of a better descriptive term.
> 
> I cant do a lot of styling without heat.  Im irritated because Ive been on this board FOREVER, lol.  And Still dont have a regular routine or regular products, lol


spongy sounds like mushy, @ItsMeLilLucky is right sounds like you need a protein treatment. Have you ever checked your porosity? your hair sounds a bit like mine, Im low-po and my hair LOVES heat.
I still use Roux porosity control to correct my porosity issues and 
aphogee two minute keratin every- every other wash day (mostly every time) prior to DC'ing, unless I'm due for a stronger protein treatment (Aphogee two-step or Mizani Kerafuse treatment)

And I also find if I do not DC with heat its like I didnt do anything at all


----------



## Prisangela

@KhandiB this should help you figure out porosity


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I can’t remember if I asked this, but does anyone primarily wear their hair straight or use heat on a weekly or biweekly basis?


----------



## Prisangela

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I can’t remember if I asked this, but does anyone primarily wear their hair straight or use heat on a weekly or biweekly basis?


I blow dry weekly, when Im past 8 weeks or so


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prisangela said:


> I blow dry weekly, when Im past 8 weeks or so


Are you textlaxed or bonelaxed?


----------



## Prisangela

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Are you textlaxed or bonelaxed?


I'm not texalaxed but Im not bone straight either, somewhere in between


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prisangela said:


> I'm not texalaxed but Im not bone straight either, somewhere in between


Reason why I asked is because I was considering using heat more than once every 4 months and wanted to see what other people were doing lol


----------



## Prisangela

I just make sure I DC weekly, the real reason I blowdry weekly is because I can't deal with the two textures especially when Im deep in a stretch


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prisangela said:


> I just make sure I DC weekly, the real reason I blowdry weekly is because I can't deal with the two textures especially when Im deep in a stretch


Facts


----------



## Wenbev

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I can’t remember if I asked this, but does anyone primarily wear their hair straight or use heat on a weekly or biweekly basis?


heat weekly - airdrop and flatiron only 1x bc I don't know what else I would do lol


----------



## Prisangela

@MzSwift I thought of you gurl


----------



## MzSwift

Prisangela said:


> @MzSwift I thought of you gurl




Ooooohhh, it's just so pretty!!!    When she started combing down the wrap..  I had to pullup a couple of times. LOL

But 1hr 15min under the dryer though.  SMH


----------



## Prisangela

MzSwift said:


> Ooooohhh, it's just so pretty!!!    When she started combing down the wrap..  I had to pullup a couple of times. LOL
> 
> But 1hr 15min under the dryer though.  SMH


Only downside but so worth it...


----------



## FadingDelilah

Okay so today on a whim I decided I was going to try to m&s and detangle, and my hair was sooo knotty as if it is still natural. I was really about to shave my head. So discouraging. I'm hoping it just from going so long without doing it. Maybe it'll get better with time and more conditioning.


----------



## Prisangela

FadingDelilah said:


> Okay so today on a whim I decided I was going to try to m&s and detangle, and my hair was sooo knotty as if it is still natural. I was really about to shave my head. So discouraging. I'm hoping it just from going so long without doing it. Maybe it'll get better with time and more conditioning.


it will. Take a breath and start to section and detangle section by section, with whatever product you have. Then moisturize and seal. Remember you'll need to M/S every couple days until your next wash day. Make sure on your wash day to detangle or you'll be doing this dance everytime.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Whew, my hair got THICK. Now I expected some parts of my hair to be wonky because they got wet, but parts of my hair that didn’t get wet acting like they don’t have any sense    I mean acting like they’re natural af. Imma try to thug it out as long as I possibly can, however, I see that I might need to stick to strict once a quarter relaxer schedule and/or reducing the amount of oil in my relaxer to just 1 tablespoon.

Btw, where the heck is @sunnieb 
I feel like we’re missing a lot of people.
*sings* Baby come back, you can blame it all on me, I was wrong and I just can’t live without you.


----------



## GraceandJoy

FadingDelilah said:


> You're right. I will work on moisture before I do protein. I did the acv before my last time neutralizing. I am starting to think it's that isoplus too. It smells like clay under the fragrance and I can't stand it. I just got it cause it was the cheapest color coded neutralizer I could find on Amazon. Im at a loss because after two relaxers with very little oil added my hair is still curly!!!!! I feel like just banishing my hair to an eternal buzzcut. Ughhhh


Hello,  I'm texlaxed (I use Revlon mild professional strength) and at one point in my life, I used Isoplus, on myself and others until I realized how it stripped my hair and theirs. When I switched to another neutralizer (Proclaim w/Argan oil), it was night and day. At the time, I had no idea Isoplus was causing my already dry, highly porous hair to be even drier.


----------



## 11228

I have come to realize that my hair LOVES protein. My hair feels like silk when I use  Nexxus' Emergencee followed by a moisturizing deep condish.

I have started co-washing every other day with Aphogee 2 Minutes and my hair loves it. 

The only hick in my new found perfect reg. is that Nexxus Emergencee seem to have disappeared off the market


----------



## Wenbev

11228 said:


> I have come to realize that my hair LOVES protein. My hair feels like silk when I use  Nexxus' Emergencee followed by a moisturizing deep condish.
> 
> I have started co-washing every other day with Aphogee 2 Minutes and my hair loves it.
> 
> The only hick in my new found perfect reg. is that Nexxus Emergencee seem to have disappeared off the market


how do you style your hair now with the frequent co-washing?  I have no idea what to do with my hair if I'm not flat ironing it.
I see the shampoo and conditioner at ulta all the time.


----------



## 11228

Wenbev said:


> how do you style your hair now with the frequent co-washing?  I have no idea what to do with my hair if I'm not flat ironing it.
> I see the shampoo and conditioner at ulta all the time.



I mean the Emergencee treatment that comes in a small bottle, not the condish/shampoo. I haven't tried those. 

After every ash I air dry, apply jojoba oil and serum and put it up. I almost always clip the pony so there is no tail. 

In the mornings, I just spray some liquid leave-in and brush the front for that sleek look and rescarve it while I go through my morning routine.


----------



## KhandiB

I used to and my hair thrived.  When I stopped, my hair went all stupid.  Sometimes I forget, you gotta do what works for you r hair.



ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I can’t remember if I asked this, but does anyone primarily wear their hair straight or use heat on a weekly or biweekly basis?


----------



## KhandiB

Thanks!



Prisangela said:


> @KhandiB this should help you figure out porosity


----------



## KhandiB

View media item 130513View media item 130511
Yeah.  honestly, I just needed a relaxer.

I relaxed my hair this weekend with ORS No Lye and its been smooth sailing ever since.

I self relaxed because when I was looking around, it was gonna cost me around $200 to get my hair done and I was NOT interested in paying that, ahah!

I did a good job, I also cut my hair because I hadn't had a trim since July of last year.

It turned out well.

What I also did was prior to relaxing , I used Loreal's Ever Care sulfate free shampoo and conditioner and did a Aphogee 2 minute reconstuctor and it really helped out alot.

So needless to say, I will not be stretching that long ever again. lol.

Especially since, when I am post 8 weeks, I tend to bun a lot, and boy can you tell, the breakage was real.  I will post pics.



MzSwift said:


> Following up on what @ItsMeLilLucky  said, I was wondering if maybe you also used a lot of cones, the non-water soluble ones?  It sounds to me like there may be buildup blocking any moisture from getting into your strands. And if that's the case, then any protein you try to use will also be blocked.  When my hair is just not responding to things, that's my sign that I need to clarify.
> 
> Even if you use sulfate poo often, sometimes we just have to clarify to wash the slate clean and then put nutrients back into it.  So maybe getting your hair to a "base level" by clarifying then doing a mild protein tx followed by a moisturizing DC.  Let it air dry without any product and then assess your hair.  It'll be easier to tell if it's brittle from protein overload or dryness.
> 
> IA w you that you could save a lot of time, money and disappointment by doing your own relaxers SPECIFICALLY because the salon visits have not been up to par.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My hair is too thick, it feels kinda like I’m natural  
I’m not gonna be able to do any kind of stretch at this point 

I might have to introduce some heat at this point.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My hair is too thick, it feels kinda like I’m natural
> I’m not gonna be able to do any kind of stretch at this point
> 
> I might have to introduce some heat at this point.



I've seen lots of ladies retain well with weekly wash, DC and heat style.  I think as long as you don't do any touchup heat, you should be fine.  Honestly, I'm tempted to start doing the same thing once things slow down for me over here.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> I've seen lots of ladies retain well with weekly wash, DC and heat style.  I think as long as you don't do any touchup heat, you should be fine.  Honestly, I'm tempted to start doing the same thing once things slow down for me over here.


I’m definitely not gonna do any touch up heat. The way my laziness is set up, I barely wanna blowdry and flat iron 
I need to do something though, cause honey this is NOT it lol


----------



## Prisangela

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My hair is too thick, it feels kinda like I’m natural
> I’m not gonna be able to do any kind of stretch at this point
> 
> I might have to introduce some heat at this point.


thats why I blow dry to stretch the new growth, if not Im fighting knots every wash...I can't


----------



## Prisangela

I washed yesterday and had to air dry because I had an appointment. I feel like re washing just so I can blow dry it. I'm even tempted to wet it while I shower so I can..


----------



## Wenbev

11228 said:


> I mean the Emergencee treatment that comes in a small bottle, not the condish/shampoo. I haven't tried those.
> 
> After every ash I air dry, apply jojoba oil and serum and put it up. I almost always clip the pony so there is no tail.
> 
> In the mornings, I just spray some liquid leave-in and brush the front for that sleek look and rescarve it while I go through my morning routine.


Got it! Now you’re going to make me go look for it.  thanks for your routine  I never know what to do bc everything I’ve done in the past seems like more manipulation than if I just flat ironed and wrapped at night. I’m going to give that a try.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prisangela said:


> I washed yesterday and had to air dry because I had an appointment. I feel like re washing just so I can blow dry it. I'm even tempted to wet it while I shower so I can..


Did you re wash or did you let it slide?


----------



## MzSwift

My twist extensions will have been in 6 weeks tomorrow.  I'm loving this lazy hair!  The best part about it is that the added hair doesn't require any extra work.  Literally wake up, spray and go.  

Probably gonna do lazy girl crochet next to give my hair a rest from tension. Not looking forward to having to style my hair everyday.  Maybe I'll make them crochet twists for that reason alone.

I'll probably be back to extension twists sometime again this year. I've got so many around the house projects to do that I don't wanna have to fuss with my hair.


----------



## MzSwift

Something I miss from my pre-hairboard days.. Pink Oil moisturizer.  Used to LOVE that stuff.  sigh


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> Something I miss from my pre-hairboard days.. Pink Oil moisturizer.  Used to LOVE that stuff.  sigh


I liked the idea of it, but it made my hair crunchy


----------



## FadingDelilah

My hair has gotten to a point where it's getting moisturized but it is just sooooo weak it comes out in clumps, especially in the nape area. The nape is  the most fine. I was shocked. One thing my hair never was, despite it all, was weak. I'm not really upset to lose so much hair because I'm kind of over my hair - permanently - as I'm about to shave it all off, and I know it's really a matter of needing protein. Hard protein even, if it doesn't stop.

The tangles are soooo bad (worse than when I was natural because... idk why. It might be that its so tangled from that isoplus, at least I'm hoping that's what caused the dreaded up pieces all throughout,and not my curls just happening to behave that way now). It's hard because I have very little time or energy to do  my hair and when every step takes hours... you do the math. I still don't know the nature of my new texture really, but I do know that I'm going to transition to fully straight because I don't think half textured is working for me. My hair is just too spongy. By nature it'll always shrink and tangle once dry if I don't go fully straight, and I have to decrease the tangling by any means necessary.  I definitely will need regular protein then. 

My hair is so uneven and damaged from detangling and hairloss that I just wanna shave it and wear wigs and perm my new growth every few months to transition to healthy, even fully relaxed hair. It would work for me because I can't reach a hair braider right now. I need to get my (possibly alopecia related) scalp issues worked out too, so shorter hair would help me apply medicine more easily too if need be.


----------



## 11228

FadingDelilah said:


> My hair has gotten to a point where it's getting moisturized but it is just sooooo weak it comes out in clumps, especially in the nape area. The nape is  the most fine. I was shocked. One thing my hair never was, despite it all, was weak. I'm not really upset to lose so much hair because I'm kind of over my hair - permanently - as I'm about to shave it all off, and I know it's really a matter of needing protein. Hard protein even, if it doesn't stop.
> 
> The tangles are soooo bad (worse than when I was natural because... idk why. It might be that its so tangled from that isoplus, at least I'm hoping that's what caused the dreaded up pieces all throughout,and not my curls just happening to behave that way now). It's hard because I have very little time or energy to do  my hair and when every step takes hours... you do the math. I still don't know the nature of my new texture really, but I do know that I'm going to transition to fully straight because I don't think half textured is working for me. My hair is just too spongy. By nature it'll always shrink and tangle once dry if I don't go fully straight, and I have to decrease the tangling by any means necessary.  I definitely will need regular protein then.
> 
> My hair is so uneven and damaged from detangling and hairloss that I just wanna shave it and wear wigs and perm my new growth every few months to transition to healthy, even fully relaxed hair. It would work for me because I can't reach a hair braider right now. I need to get my (possibly alopecia related) scalp issues worked out too, so shorter hair would help me apply medicine more easily too if need be.



Have you tried protein treatment? Detangle your hair in stages, like don't do it all in one sitting.

I usually also rinse with conditioners (moisture/protein according to my hair) when I am doing prolonged detangles. It loosens the tangles and minimizes hair loss


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@FadingDelilah if it gives you peace and you can live with your decision, chop it off.


----------



## sunnieb

@ItsMeLilLucky 

I've been dealing with some medical stuff, but I'm doing much better. 

I even mixed up a batch of shea butter mix today!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky
> 
> I've been dealing with some medical stuff, but I'm doing much better.
> 
> I even mixed up a batch of shea butter mix today!


I’m glad you’re back


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Just wanted to get a snapshot of my color. Green bits are from a faded indigo application about a year ago.
Second one is me just trying to show out lol


----------



## sunnieb

Haven't done too much to my hair for a while.  I was recovering, so I cowashed mostly and just twisted it in a knot. 

Feeling better now and hitting the reset button.  Doing a dc now with Nexxus Keraphix.  I think I'll go back to dcing twice a week like I did when I first joined LHCF.

I'm thankful to still have enough hair to make a bun. 

Looking forward to this new journey!


----------



## MzSwift

@sunnieb


It's good to see you around again!  I'm happy to hear you're recovering.


----------



## MzSwift

Slowly started taking out my twist extensions.  They have been in 6 weeks, will be 7 weeks tomorrow.  I've NEVER kept a PS in this long without redoing it.  I only re-did 1/3 of the extensions after 2 weeks in but not all of them.  Planning to at least wash, protein and DC.

I bought this protein tx by Vatika while buying products for my mom. I hope it can replace my beloved Motions CPR.  I've given Joico K-pak 3 or 4 good years and I haven't been impressed.


----------



## MzSwift

FadingDelilah said:


> My hair has gotten to a point where it's getting moisturized but it is just sooooo weak it comes out in clumps, especially in the nape area. The nape is  the most fine. I was shocked. One thing my hair never was, despite it all, was weak. I'm not really upset to lose so much hair because I'm kind of over my hair - permanently - as I'm about to shave it all off, and I know it's really a matter of needing protein. Hard protein even, if it doesn't stop.
> 
> The tangles are soooo bad (worse than when I was natural because... idk why. It might be that its so tangled from that isoplus, at least I'm hoping that's what caused the dreaded up pieces all throughout,and not my curls just happening to behave that way now). It's hard because I have very little time or energy to do  my hair and when every step takes hours... you do the math. I still don't know the nature of my new texture really, but I do know that I'm going to transition to fully straight because I don't think half textured is working for me. My hair is just too spongy. By nature it'll always shrink and tangle once dry if I don't go fully straight, and I have to decrease the tangling by any means necessary.  I definitely will need regular protein then.
> 
> My hair is so uneven and damaged from detangling and hairloss that I just wanna shave it and wear wigs and perm my new growth every few months to transition to healthy, even fully relaxed hair. It would work for me because I can't reach a hair braider right now. I need to get my (possibly alopecia related) scalp issues worked out too, so shorter hair would help me apply medicine more easily too if need be.



So don't beat me up but hair coming out in clumps sounds like either that relaxer wasn't totally rinsed out of your hair or stress is doing a number on you.  Please do either:

-DC for 20-30 mins with the condish, baking soda and amino acid tx mix

OR

-a prepoo (oil covered w/plastic cap or condish and oil covered w/plastic cap) for at least 20-30 minutes.  Then pour on straight vineagar (white or ACV) and leave that in for another 10 minutes.  Then rinse out the oil+vinegar in the shower and cowash with a no/low cone moisture cheapie (I like Suave Tropical Coconut) and leave a little of that in.

After you rinse out either tx, slick your hair back into a braided ponytail to dry with or without sealing first. Before bed just take out the ponytail holder but leave the braid intact.  The next day or two just slick your hair back into the ponytail with your hands in the  mornings.  You can either pin the braid under for a bun or leave it loose.  You can also cover it with a phony pony.  No extra manipulation please!  Give that a go and let me know how it turns out for your hair.

That is my CPR PS ponytail when I can't put my hair away but I need low manipulation. I either do one ponytail or two pigtails but that's it.  I leave my hair alone for days at a time this way and I may cowash or just water rinse every 3-5 days or so. It usually looks like this:

View media item 130523
And if it's stress, I hope whatever it is passes soon.  I don't  believe in telling ppl what to do to de-stress because stress relief is very personal to me. I hope you can make time to do whatever it is that helps you feel better!  ((BIG HUG))


----------



## sunnieb

@FadingDelilah I could've written your post word for word.

This stuff on my head is foreign to me.  Even when I joined LHCF with dry, damaged hair it was thick and SL.  AND all one length!

It's been 2 years of dealing with my hair growing in then breaking off. I can't even blame it on not knowing what to do. Shoo, I was on my way to MBL in 2017.  I know how to grow some hair! 

So my old ways aren't working and I'm going  have to figure it out. I think my body is going through some changes and this hair is the result. Stress, medication, surgery, etc. I'm kind of over my hair too. 

Not giving up just yet, but coming to grips with working with what I have now instead of trying to get back what I lost. 

Stay tuned.......


----------



## FadingDelilah

sunnieb said:


> @FadingDelilah I could've written your post word for word.
> 
> This stuff on my head is foreign to me.  Even when I joined LHCF with dry, damaged hair it was thick and SL.  AND all one length!
> 
> It's been 2 years of dealing with my hair growing in then breaking off. I can't even blame it on not knowing what to do. Shoo, I was on my way to MBL in 2017.  I know how to grow some hair!
> 
> So my old ways aren't working and I'm going  have to figure it out. I think my body is going through some changes and this hair is the result. Stress, medication, surgery, etc. I'm kind of over my hair too.
> 
> Not giving up just yet, but coming to grips with working with what I have now instead of trying to get back what I lost.
> 
> Stay tuned.......



It's nice to know I'm not the only one. But regarding your hair breaking, if you're doing all the same things as you were when it was on its way to MBL, it could very well be the medications and the surgery. Or it could be hormones, dietary changes, etc. I on the other hand.... I have no excuses lol. I just don't have the time. But I'm coming to grips with what will make me happy - the pros, the cons, and the eventual future. And I'm okay with it more every day. So there's hope. Thanks


----------



## FadingDelilah

MzSwift said:


> So don't beat me up but hair coming out in clumps sounds like either that relaxer wasn't totally rinsed out of your hair or stress is doing a number on you.  Please do either:
> 
> -DC for 20-30 mins with the condish, baking soda and amino acid tx mix
> 
> OR
> 
> -a prepoo (oil covered w/plastic cap or condish and oil covered w/plastic cap) for at least 20-30 minutes.  Then pour on straight vineagar (white or ACV) and leave that in for another 10 minutes.  Then rinse out the oil+vinegar in the shower and cowash with a no/low cone moisture cheapie (I like Suave Tropical Coconut) and leave a little of that in.
> 
> After you rinse out either tx, slick your hair back into a braided ponytail to dry with or without sealing first. Before bed just take out the ponytail holder but leave the braid intact.  The next day or two just slick your hair back into the ponytail with your hands in the  mornings.  You can either pin the braid under for a bun or leave it loose.  You can also cover it with a phony pony.  No extra manipulation please!  Give that a go and let me know how it turns out for your hair.
> 
> That is my *CPR PS ponytail* when I can't put my hair away but I need low manipulation. I either do one ponytail or two pigtails but that's it.  I leave my hair alone for days at a time this way and I may cowash or just water rinse every 3-5 days or so. It usually looks like this:
> 
> View media item 130523
> And if it's stress, I hope whatever it is passes soon.  I don't  believe in telling ppl what to do to de-stress because stress relief is very personal to me. I hope you can make time to do whatever it is that helps you feel better!  ((BIG HUG))



I cracked up at CPR ponytail. My hair has needed CPR for years.  

So I did a modified version of this (my tub was slipping and sliding, LOL) and my hair wouldn't go into the pony because... idk. I'm apl. But it just wouldn't. Lol. So I put it in as few braided sections as possible. I didn't notice much breakage.  I'm starting to think the "clumps" I was seeing, was mostly from my nape. That area has always been weaker and softer than the rest. And double processing it has it looking paper thin. Needs protein asap.

But I've decided, even after this fun little experiment, I'm shaving it. I know... you saw this coming when I did a corrective. *hides*
Anywho...  I think maybe one day I'll have healthy long-ish permed hair (my growth phase isn't very long). I'll get out of the shower and decide "I'm ready to start growing this out again." I'll use a regular relaxer instead of mild, so I don' t have to double process. And I'll do regular protein treatments and it'll be lavish. But not today. I have to get my alopecia sorted out anyways so maybe this will help make medicating my scalp easier??? We shall see. Thanks for always helping me.  I look forward to still reading this thread. When I shave it, I'll let you know.


----------



## sunnieb

I'm going back to paying extra attention to my ends before bed. 

My bedtime moisture mix is layering ORS Carrot Oil,  Neutrogena Triple Moisture, and Redken Extreme Length Sealer.  I am not skimpy with product since I only cover my ends. 

Woke up this morning with smooth ends and minimal breakage.


----------



## sunnieb

Also getting back on track with my vitamins. I'm all stocked up on Biotin, B-12, Vitamin D, and Iron.

My main doctor runs bloodwork on me 2x a year to make sure my levels are where they need to be.  This should help improve my hair along with the cleaner eating I've been doing.

Relaxer Day Tomorrow!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

What’s the threshold for how often you guys comb or brush your hair? What’s too much? What’s just enough? Or what’s too little?


----------



## sunnieb

PlanetCybertron said:


> What’s the threshold for how often you guys comb or brush your hair? What’s too much? What’s just enough? Or what’s too little?



I never brush, but I comb daily.   I have 5 combs in all sizes for different uses.


----------



## MzSwift

FadingDelilah said:


> I cracked up at CPR ponytail. My hair has needed CPR for years.
> 
> So I did a modified version of this (my tub was slipping and sliding, LOL) and my hair wouldn't go into the pony because... idk. I'm apl. But it just wouldn't. Lol. So I put it in as few braided sections as possible. I didn't notice much breakage.  I'm starting to think the "clumps" I was seeing, was mostly from my nape. That area has always been weaker and softer than the rest. And double processing it has it looking paper thin. Needs protein asap.
> 
> But I've decided, even after this fun little experiment, I'm shaving it. I know... you saw this coming when I did a corrective. *hides*
> Anywho...  I think maybe one day I'll have healthy long-ish permed hair (my growth phase isn't very long). I'll get out of the shower and decide "I'm ready to start growing this out again." I'll use a regular relaxer instead of mild, so I don' t have to double process. And I'll do regular protein treatments and it'll be lavish. But not today. I have to get my alopecia sorted out anyways so maybe this will help make medicating my scalp easier??? We shall see. Thanks for always helping me.  I look forward to still reading this thread. When I shave it, I'll let you know.



Aww, I totally get it.  *raises hand* I used to shave my head every year for about 15 years.  I loved it.  I found it refreshing. I hope you get the hair break you need.  I can't wait to hear about it!  GL to you with your alopecia.  We'll be here for support when you want it


----------



## MzSwift

PlanetCybertron said:


> What’s the threshold for how often you guys comb or brush your hair? What’s too much? What’s just enough? Or what’s too little?



Good questions!

I finger detangle 95% of the time. The only time I use a comb is when I'm getting ready to straighten my hair. I've found hair tools to be harmful for my fine strands.  I used to follow Sera on Fotki and then YT when I first started my HHJ and I watched her and other long-haired naturals talk about treating your hair like fine silk when detangling/styling.  I've found that to be true for me to retain.

I usually detangle as I'm changing styles instead of allowing the whole head to be loose at one time so that makes for easier detangling.  It allows me to go a few weeks to a month without detangling.  But my hair stays in PSs.  If my hair is loose, I can only go a week or so with light detangling each night when I M&S.


----------



## Lymegreen

Ok I’m getting a quick weave on Wednesday.  In preparation I got my hair braided at an African braid salon today.  I have leave out ready to go.  

I’m getting it done at a salon but the stylist reminded me when I told her I bought the hair online that she only does quick weave and not sew in.   So I got my hair braided on my own just to be on the safe side.  

this is my first quick weave but hopefully I’ll give my hair a rest for a month.  If all goes well.  I might repeat monthly until it gets too hot


----------



## sunnieb

Tried to spice up my daily bun with some bangs today.  Didn't happen. My hair curled pretty on the ends, but rest of the length was straight. 

Think I'll cowash tonight and see if I can pull off a 90s style wrap tomorrow.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think I might attempt some knotless braids tomorrow. Or I might just give into the laziness and just do a bun or something lol


----------



## PlanetCybertron

MzSwift said:


> Good questions!
> 
> I finger detangle 95% of the time. The only time I use a comb is when I'm getting ready to straighten my hair. I've found hair tools to be harmful for my fine strands.  I used to follow Sera on Fotki and then YT when I first started my HHJ and I watched her and other long-haired naturals talk about treating your hair like fine silk when detangling/styling.  I've found that to be true for me to retain.
> 
> I usually detangle as I'm changing styles instead of allowing the whole head to be loose at one time so that makes for easier detangling.  It allows me to go a few weeks to a month without detangling.  But my hair stays in PSs.  If my hair is loose, I can only go a week or so with light detangling each night when I M&S.



Thats very interesting. Thanks for sharing. 
Sorry for replying so late. But I too have fine strands and I just cant detangle with tools that often. I’ll detangle once in the shower with a Wet brush 1-2 times a month. 

Detangling out of the shower is an absolute no-no for me now.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Yeah.. I’m definitely keeping an eye on my hair. I just took my hair down down Sunday and I just washed it today. I think I’ll nix the braids until a later time.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Yeah.. I’m definitely keeping an eye on my hair. I just took my hair down down Sunday and I just washed it today. I think I’ll nix the braids until a later time.


Might be a few things attributing to my hair ball, but I listed them on my blog


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Might be a few things attributing to my hair ball, but I listed them on my blog


But on the plus side my hair is still super thick (I air dried, you know your girl is all about that lazy life) lol. I was trying my wig on and I had to take my ponytail out (it’s parted down the middle and brushed to the side) to just braid my own hair and just put a little rubber band on the end. Then I put my wig cap on and put my wig on.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Double post


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Aww look at my little braid


----------



## Sosoothing

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Aww look at my little braid
> View attachment 455301



At this rate I'm gonna look up and you'll be HL. Good progress! :-D


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> At this rate I'm gonna look up and you'll be HL. Good progress! :-D



Exactly!  
You're making good progress @ItsMeLilLucky !  What is it that has you nervous about your hair?  I saw you mention that it's thick.  Why was it that you didn't wanna PS it?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> Exactly!
> You're making good progress @ItsMeLilLucky !  What is it that has you nervous about your hair?  I saw you mention that it's thick.  Why was it that you didn't wanna PS it?


I lost more hair than I’m used to, and it’s made me take a closer look at it sans any extra hair besides a ponytail or wig.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sosoothing said:


> At this rate I'm gonna look up and you'll be HL. Good progress! :-D


From your lips to God’s ears 

I just have to fight the urge to cut it 
I’ve been seeing some dope pixie cuts and it’s been tempting me


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

What am I gonna do to my hair in the summer time? I can cruise through winter with wigs and stuff, but summer time I have to be a little more presentable


----------



## Sosoothing

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> From your lips to God’s ears
> 
> I just have to fight the urge to *cut it *
> I’ve been seeing some dope pixie cuts and it’s been tempting me



I have nothing against short cuts but...
You betta not!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sosoothing said:


> I have nothing against short cuts but...
> You betta not!


I know right 
I think I just need to get a pixie wig or something lol


----------



## sunnieb

@ItsMeLilLucky if you cut your hair, I'll cut mine. Lol!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky if you cut your hair, I'll cut mine. Lol!


Nooo, don’t do it. You’ve worked so hard to grow it back lol.


----------



## sunnieb

I've complained before, but I'm doing it again! 

That dern Redken Extreme Length Sealer is too dang expensive!!!!   BUT it works!  Ugh!

I just ordered another bottle from Ulta. THIEVES!!!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

sunnieb said:


> I've complained before, but I'm doing it again!
> 
> That dern Redken Extreme Length Sealer is too dang expensive!!!!   BUT it works!  Ugh!
> 
> I just ordered another bottle from Ulta. THIEVES!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 455311


 its $14 at the skinstore.  @sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> its $14 at the skinstore.  @sunnieb



Thanks!  Have you ordered from them before?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

sunnieb said:


> Thanks!  Have you ordered from them before?


Nah, I was being nosey when you posted and saw a few places but that one was the cheapest @sunnieb


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> What am I gonna do to my hair in the summer time? I can cruise through winter with wigs and stuff, but summer time I have to be a little more presentable



Girl you can do wigs, crochets or extensions in the summer.  I used to rock wigs in the summer with natural hair!  You can do it!  I stick to short curly wigs or pixie cut wigs (to scratch my itch of rocking cute pixie cuts WITHOUT cutting my hair -- looking at you)







Here's one of my favorite summer wigs-

Morning Glory by Glance/Model Model





I think it's discontinued but I rocked her for 8-9 years.  I found one similar that's just as cheap <$15 it's Kinshasa by Sensationnel


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift Thanks babe, I just be sweating so stinking much in the summer


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was considering transitioning to fully relaxed hair, but after taking pictures of my hair in the natural sunlight, I think I’m gonna stick to texlaxing my hair for a bit until all of the colored part is gone. I do some pretty risky stuff, but even I know when enough is enough 

Y’all remembered when I dyed my hair twice in two weeks a while ago? 
It’s probably a good thing that I don’t use heat regularly lol. One thing I can say is that the dyed part does feel pretty soft. Hard to believe I’m only 4 weeks or so post relaxer with the way new growth is popping up .Don’t mind that random braid. Sorry for the ginormous picture too. And it’s dirty af. I’m all lost in the sauce.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don’t know what was going on with that hair ball I had coming out last wash day (possibly mechanical damage from my detangling tools or the actual braids) but it seems to have corrected itself (I did add Infusium 23 original leave in spray as the L in my LCO)? Idk, I’ll check it next wash day.


----------



## lalla

sunnieb said:


> I've complained before, but I'm doing it again!
> 
> That dern Redken Extreme Length Sealer is too dang expensive!!!!   BUT it works!  Ugh!
> 
> I just ordered another bottle from Ulta. THIEVES!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 455311


What does it do?


----------



## Royalq

Just did a touch up today at 8 months post. Only reason I got this far was because my hair was in sew ins and braids. I went back to using lue. My hair on lye was so beautiful, it was truly a site to behold. I used no-lye ONCE in June and went under sew ins and braids ever since so minimal heat. My hair looks so pathetic I’m embarrassed to wear it out. It’s a shell of its former shine, thickness, and flow, and beauty. I weep. My hair used to look and move like weave. Sigh.... 

So anyways I relaxed today with my beloved Mizani Butter blends in Fine strength. It was mess as heck because I was rushing. But I rinsed and beau realized 4 times, two of those times letting it sit. I’m currently under my heating cap with megatek in my hair because it’s a phenomenal protein treatment. After this I’m going to use Nexxus Humectress deep conditioning mask. Then blow dry and flat iron my hair. 

How do I post pics here?


----------



## Royalq

Dang it. So I underestimated my amount of new growth so I didn’t bring the relaxer down far enough. So I have permed roots, texlaxed about 3inches out for about and inch, then the rest is relaxed . Like how do I even fix that. Whatever so long as it doesn’t cause and issue later on I’ll leave it alone. Just rinsed out the deep con. Applied redken anti-snap and split end sealer then sprayed tresseme heat gamer spray and I’m now air drying. I want to try Hairliscious.inc idea of air drying and just getting straight to flat ironing with out blow drying. Less heat and hopefully fuller results


----------



## Royalq

Okay so never mind I have to fix this lol. The chronicles continue . So as my hair is drying the middle hair doesn’t feel so texlaxed anymore. It’s curio I got up dry and tight like natural hair. Seems like the relaxer didn’t touch it. I’m thinking in about a month I’ll heavily coat my ends and rots then corrective relax the middle?  Right now it’s straight-bush- straight and its kind of awkward.

side note that nexxus humectress intensive moisture masque STINKS. The perfume in it is waaay too strong. Hours later and my hair still smelled like it. And it’s not the pretty flower smell. It’s strong grandma white diamonds smelling perfume. Whose idea was this


----------



## MzSwift

Royalq said:


> Okay so never mind I have to fix this lol. The chronicles continue . So as my hair is drying the middle hair doesn’t feel so texlaxed anymore. It’s curio I got up dry and tight like natural hair. Seems like the relaxer didn’t touch it. I’m thinking in about a month I’ll heavily coat my ends and rots then corrective relax the middle?  Right now it’s straight-bush- straight and its kind of awkward.
> 
> side note that nexxus humectress intensive moisture masque STINKS. The perfume in it is waaay too strong. Hours later and my hair still smelled like it. And it’s not the pretty flower smell. It’s strong grandma white diamonds smelling perfume. Whose idea was this



LOL, OMG, I did that too after a long stretch!!   How you fix it depends on how you primarily wear your hair.  

I've tried the corrective route twice and  for me.  Both times I did mine between 6-8 weeks post. My hair looked good initially but as time went by, I could see that I had weakened it.

I'm a texlaxer too so it's common to not have a consistent texture.  I accept that, it is what it is.  However, if it ends up so severely different, what ends up working for me is to just work with it until my next relaxer. Then when I do my relaxer,  I smoothed the relaxer further down the strand after applying so that it reaches the part that was missed before.  I've also learned to kinda overlap since then so I no longer have patches where the hair is still a natural bush. Lol.  Because I texlax, and pretreat ALL of my hair, there is less damage when I overlap and  I don't have those patches anymore. 

So to ride it out, if you primarily wear your hair straight and out, maybe that patch will respond to heat?  If you primarily keep your hair in braids, weaves or other full PSs then doing a blowout before you braid your hair up will help keep that patch manageable in the meantime.  Stay up on your protein (BTW, thank you so much for reminding me bc I used to LOVE using MT as a protein tx. Gonna try it again now) bc it will help prevent weakening at that demarcation line.  

So, YES, I think it's a good idea to go back over that patch w/relaxer. But, NO, pleeeease don't do a corrective.  See if you can wait at least 3 months, since you're a long stretcher.  Hope I'm making sense. Lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My nape is what I want the rest of my hair to feel like. These different textures are killing me  I’ve been debating on if I want to go fully relaxed and just spot treat the parts that are pretty kinky and protect the crap out of previously relaxed parts. That 4 month stretch combined with me texlaxing probably wasn’t the best thing. It’s gonna be too hard for me to see what’s new growth and what’s underprocessed.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift Thanks babe, I just be sweating so stinking much in the summer



So in the summer, I used to water rinse or cowash each morning in the shower, apply my scalp tx, slap on my sateen skull cap and then pin on my wig.  That helped me to not be soo hot.  And whenever I was home, I would take the wig off.  I didn't have A/C at that time so I feel you about sweating.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My nape is what I want the rest of my hair to feel like. These different textures are killing me  I’ve been debating on if I want to go fully relaxed and just spot treat the parts that are pretty kinky and protect the crap out of previously relaxed parts. That 4 month stretch combined with me texlaxing probably wasn’t the best thing. It’s gonna be too hard for me to see what’s new growth and what’s underprocessed.



Maybe you can only stretch for 3 months this time?  And then overlap a bit when you smooth?  If you put oil and a cone condish on the hair right before you relax, it shouldn't be too harsh to overlap.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> Maybe you can only stretch for 3 months this time?  And then overlap a bit when you smooth?  If you put oil and a cone condish on the hair right before you relax, it shouldn't be too harsh to overlap.


I don’t know what I was thinking stretching that long, but the only thing I can say was I was sick. You are definitely on to something  I might add a little grease as well since the straighter parts are right where I want them to be. I don’t know why I keep forgetting how aggressive my hair is   I like my hair a little on the thick side, but this makes me feel like I’m natural all over again This should cut down some of the mechanical damage from me having to comb my hair and stuff.


----------



## lalla

Royalq said:


> Okay so never mind I have to fix this lol. The chronicles continue . So as my hair is drying the middle hair doesn’t feel so texlaxed anymore. It’s curio I got up dry and tight like natural hair. Seems like the relaxer didn’t touch it. I’m thinking in about a month I’ll heavily coat my ends and rots then corrective relax the middle?  Right now it’s straight-bush- straight and its kind of awkward.
> 
> side note that nexxus humectress intensive moisture masque STINKS. The perfume in it is waaay too strong. Hours later and my hair still smelled like it. And it’s not the pretty flower smell. It’s strong grandma white diamonds smelling perfume. Whose idea was this



I hate having different textures, it always ends up causing breakage, even when I do protective styles 24/7. 
I would correct it if I were you.


----------



## Royalq

MzSwift said:


> LOL, OMG, I did that too after a long stretch!!   How you fix it depends on how you primarily wear your hair.
> 
> I've tried the corrective route twice and  for me.  Both times I did mine between 6-8 weeks post. My hair looked good initially but as time went by, I could see that I had weakened it.
> 
> I'm a texlaxer too so it's common to not have a consistent texture.  I accept that, it is what it is.  However, if it ends up so severely different, what ends up working for me is to just work with it until my next relaxer. Then when I do my relaxer,  I smoothed the relaxer further down the strand after applying so that it reaches the part that was missed before.  I've also learned to kinda overlap since then so I no longer have patches where the hair is still a natural bush. Lol.  Because I texlax, and pretreat ALL of my hair, there is less damage when I overlap and  I don't have those patches anymore.
> 
> So to ride it out, if you primarily wear your hair straight and out, maybe that patch will respond to heat?  If you primarily keep your hair in braids, weaves or other full PSs then doing a blowout before you braid your hair up will help keep that patch manageable in the meantime.  Stay up on your protein (BTW, thank you so much for reminding me bc I used to LOVE using MT as a protein tx. Gonna try it again now) bc it will help prevent weakening at that demarcation line.
> 
> So, YES, I think it's a good idea to go back over that patch w/relaxer. But, NO, pleeeease don't do a corrective.  See if you can wait at least 3 months, since you're a long stretcher.  Hope I'm making sense. Lol



so I straightened my hair and the patch did straighten fine. I’m planing on for rowing my hair and wearing a wig for a few months. The issue with over lapping is that the patch is a few inches out. So it would be difficult to touch up new growth, skip 3 inches, then correct the patch through out my hair. Idk what to do but for now it’s not causing too much of a bother. 

man what a different Mizani butter blends makes!! Ever since using ORS in June my flat ironed hair always felt so sticky and gummy and looked dull. I flat ironed yesterday and everyone was in awe of my hair again. It was so soft, had so much body, and a natural sheen. I’m upset that I ever used ORS. I think it’s my hard water out here in Florida. Even with the shower filter it just cause mineral build up.


----------



## Prisangela

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Did you re wash or did you let it slide?


I did a quick condition two days later and blow dried


----------



## Prisangela

Royalq said:


> so I straightened my hair and the patch did straighten fine. I’m planing on for rowing my hair and wearing a wig for a few months. The issue with over lapping is that the patch is a few inches out. So it would be difficult to touch up new growth, skip 3 inches, then correct the patch through out my hair. Idk what to do but for now it’s not causing too much of a bother.
> 
> man what a different Mizani butter blends makes!! Ever since using ORS in June my flat ironed hair always felt so sticky and gummy and looked dull. I flat ironed yesterday and everyone was in awe of my hair again. It was so soft, had so much body, and a natural sheen. I’m upset that I ever used ORS. I think it’s my hard water out here in Florida. Even with the shower filter it just cause mineral build up.


 I miss butter blends cant find it out here in Canada, I may jest suck it up and order and pay the duties


----------



## sunnieb

lalla said:


> What does it do?



Keeps my dry ends moist all night.   Practically eliminates breakage. 

I only apply it to my ends at bedtime.


----------



## sunnieb

@Royalq OMG! Your description of the Nexxus mask! 

I'm dc'ing with Nexxus Keraphix now. I'm working the tweaks out of my hair routine, but dc'ing twice a week seems to be what my high maintenance hair wants.


----------



## Royalq

Prisangela said:


> I miss butter blends cant find it out here in Canada, I may jest suck it up and order and pay the duties


I bought 2 giant tubs when I was NYC for a funeral cause I can’t find it here in FL. So worth it though. I tried the Mizani rhelaxer and it’s just not the same


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

If I showed y’all my hair right at this very instant, you would swear up and down I was natural with some heat damage. I prepooed with grapeseed oil and aphoghee 2 minute reconstructor and a plastic cap for probably and hour or so ( I’m tired y’all lol. Somebody’s kid is always  yelling. I’m stressed like these my doggone kids). 

The first thing I said when I saw my “fro” is what the   

On the plus side, my hair is soft


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> If I showed y’all my hair right at this very instant, you would swear up and down I was natural with some heat damage. I prepooed with grapeseed oil and aphoghee 2 minute reconstructor and a plastic cap for probably and hour or so ( I’m tired y’all lol. Somebody’s kid is always  yelling. I’m stressed like these my doggone kids).
> 
> The first thing I said when I saw my “fro” is what the
> 
> On the plus side, my hair is soft


Probably why I have had so much breakage. That 4 month stretch plus the TWO caps of oil is probably why my hair looks the way it does lol


----------



## sunnieb

Have no idea how I'm wearing my hair for our anniversary dinner tomorrow. 

I refuse to wear a slicked back bun on date night!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> Have no idea how I'm wearing my hair for our anniversary dinner tomorrow.
> 
> I refuse to wear a slicked back bun on date night!


What ever you do, add some curly tendrils. I think those are so romantic lol

Happy Anniversary you guys!


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> What ever you do, add some curly tendrils. I think those are so romantic lol
> 
> Happy Anniversary you guys!



Thank you!

That's exactly what I did! 

I slept in bantu knots and my hair did ok.  I ended up having to bun the back, because it's not ready to be worn all out just yet. 

It's a long hair journey!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> If I showed y’all my hair right at this very instant, you would swear up and down I was natural with some heat damage. *I prepooed with grapeseed oil and aphoghee 2 minute reconstructor and a plastic cap for probably and hour or so* ( I’m tired y’all lol. Somebody’s kid is always  yelling. I’m stressed like these my doggone kids).
> 
> The first thing I said when I saw my “fro” is what the
> 
> On the plus side, my hair is soft


I actually slept in it


----------



## sunnieb

Welp, my usual website to order relaxer is gone. 

Anybody else use Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp?  Where do you buy it?

I'm Googling now for reputable places.....


----------



## MzSwift

GL @sunnieb !  I don't go to stores much but I'll keep my eyes open.

Also, I found a brick and mortar BSS in the Detroit area that has an online site and that's where I buy a lot of my hair products when I'm nervous about Amazon. Lol


----------



## MzSwift

I saw pics of the Duchess of Sussex today and admired her hair again. In another thread, we were discussing whether she uses wigs and also the Japanese thermal-type system.  Then I thought about Zoe Saldana's hair as well -- she uses that thermo system.  They both seem to wear their hair out often and it's beautiful.  






Being on the hair boards for so long, I'm not gonna chalk it up to them being mixed-race as I've seen plenty of us grow long hair.  What I want to know is how I can regularly wear my hair out, effortlessly like that, and have it look so healthy.  Not like the wraps that we do but full and bouncy.  I haven't seen a lot of ladies on the board who wear their hair out like that all of the time.  And when I tried to do it, I gradually lost length.  There has to be a way for us to do it.  I love feeling my hair flowing in the wind.  It makes me feel pretty and feminine.  But I don't get to do it very often bc I don't want to damage it.  Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## abioni

@MzSwift, I personally believe hair strand strength matters. Some people are blessed with hair strands that can take abuse. Their hair can handle several types of chemical treatments and the use of heat on top of that. I have personally tried keratin treatments when I was natural and apart from my allergy to Formaldehyde (gave me bald spot), my hair is 4c so it didn't get my hair completely straight which meant additional heat was needed and my fine strands can't handle all that. Also hair dryness matters, it gets stiff and affects the way the hair moves.

Hair straighteners manufacturers need to come up with a different approach for people with uber curly hair and fine strands and for hair that are dry that get stiff after a while.


----------



## MzSwift

abioni said:


> @MzSwift, I personally believe hair strand strength matters. Some people are blessed with hair strands that can take abuse. Their hair can handle several types of chemical treatments and the use of heat on top of that. I have personally tried keratin treatments when I was natural and apart from my allergy to Formaldehyde (gave me bald spot), my hair is 4c so it didn't get my hair completely straight which meant additional heat was needed and my fine strands can't handle all that. Also hair dryness matters, it gets stiff and affects the way the hair moves.
> 
> Hair straighteners manufacturers need to come up with a different approach for people with uber curly hair and fine strands and for hair that are dry that get stiff after a while.



ITA w you about hair strength.  That's actually what I was wondering about.  There has to be fine stranded ladies who wear their hair out often.  I'm talking at least 50% of the time.  Even just sticking with relaxing/texlaxing, is there a way to have that bouncy hair each day without damage?  Even if we just have to DC twice a week or something.  The only thing I can think of weekly wash, DC and rollersetting but I'm too chicken to rollerset.

I said last year that I was gonna try doing a single bantu knot top bun to airdry my hair.  And then letting it down for bouncy curls after a day or two.  But I'm someone who primarily finger detangle and styles so I'm worried that brushing it up into the knot will cause damage.  Maybe I'll do it old school and dip my brush in water and grease or conditioner. Lol, smh


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> I saw pics of the Duchess of Sussex today and admired her hair again. In another thread, we were discussing whether she uses wigs and also the Japanese thermal-type system.  Then I thought about Zoe Saldana's hair as well -- she uses that thermo system.  They both seem to wear their hair out often and it's beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 455757
> 
> View attachment 455759
> 
> 
> Being on the hair boards for so long, I'm not gonna chalk it up to them being mixed-race as I've seen plenty of us grow long hair.  What I want to know is how I can regularly wear my hair out, effortlessly like that, and have it look so healthy.  Not like the wraps that we do but full and bouncy.  I haven't seen a lot of ladies on the board who wear their hair out like that all of the time.  And when I tried to do it, I gradually lost length.  There has to be a way for us to do it.  I love feeling my hair flowing in the wind.  It makes me feel pretty and feminine.  But I don't get to do it very often bc I don't want to damage it.  Does anyone have any ideas?


I remember reading back when the Duchess was on suits that she did a Brazilian blowout...


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

Royalq said:


> I bought 2 giant tubs when I was NYC for a funeral cause I can’t find it here in FL. So worth it though. I tried the Mizani rhelaxer and it’s just not the same


I also made the switch to mizani bb from ors. Loved the results much better. You can order it online from Ensley beauty supply. They sell mizani and design essentials. I place orders from them all the time.


----------



## abioni

Anyone switched from Hawaiian silky to Mizani Butter Blend?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Hmm, maybe my hair doesn’t really like being combed, ESPECIALLY while wet. There was a DRAMATIC difference between the hair ball I lost, and the hair I lost last weekend. I wish I would’ve taken a picture. I’m talking about up to 90-ish percent.


----------



## Prisangela

found some on amazon finally! april is about to be lit!


----------



## sunnieb

Got my hair straightener in the mail yesterday (thanks dh!).  I'm probably going to test it out once I hit six weeks post. 

My goal is to only loosen my newgrowth so it doesn't matte and tangle around on itself.  I haven't used direct heat in 9 years, but I'm ready thanks to LHCF.

Here's the one I got:


----------



## sunnieb

DC'ing with Nexxus Humectress, honey, and EVOO now. 

Trying to stick with a new and improved hair routine dc'ing twice a week.


----------



## danysedai

I've followed this blogger for years and have posted about her before (Dolce's closet) . She just started a youtube channel, check her out!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

danysedai said:


> I've followed this blogger for years and have posted about her before (Dolce's closet) . She just started a youtube channel, check her out!


I just watched her video from someone who recommended her in my relaxed hair group on Facebook


----------



## danysedai

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I just watched her video from someone who recommended her in my relaxed hair group on Facebook


It was me!
I shared it to 100 relaxed hair group and to Relaxed hair sisters. I told the blogger beforehand that I was going to share her video as I'm the reader that she talks about, I've been telling her for years to start a channel and share her tips and journey.


----------



## sweetiep

Hi ladies! I wanted to slide back into this relaxed hair conversation. I’ve been out for a while. I was natural for a few years then moved to Houston and my hair would not be great here. I went back to relaxed a little over a year ago cut my hair back to neck length, nowI  think my hair and I are just coming to an understanding. We shall see! There’s a lot of good information in here!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

danysedai said:


> It was me!
> I shared it to 100 relaxed hair group and to Relaxed hair sisters. I told the blogger beforehand that I was going to share her video as I'm the reader that she talks about, I've been telling her for years to start a channel and share her tips and journey.


Ooh hey girl! Lol to be completely honest half the time I don’t look at names or pictures


----------



## MzSwift

So I was summoned for Jury Duty this week.  Since I don't go anywhere these days, I'm thinking of doing my amino acid tx and then straightening my hair.  I'm over 3 months post and that tx helps my new growth to saddown when I flat iron.  I plan to throw in some curls for effect.  Since I'm fat and none of my clothes fit, post baby, the least I can do is have my hair looking good. LOL

Besides, DH is super stoked about Super Tuesday, I can treat him to playing in my flat ironed hair which he loves to do.  Make this a good week and all... LOL


----------



## Prisangela

my butter blends came in big old tub with the shampoo and conditioner, cant wait count down begins hope to relax the week of march 29th


----------



## sunnieb

@sweetiep heeeeyyy!

DC'ing now with Nexxus Humectress. 

I'm traveling for work this week from Tuesday- Friday so I'm trying to get my DC's in before I leave.   I'll cowash in the hotel and that should keep my hair happy and looking decent.


----------



## sweetiep

@sunnieb Heeey lady!! Doing the same! Sitting under the dryer doing a DC. I would’ve been using Humectress but trying out ORS replenishing conditioner. I tried it years ago but forgot how my hair liked it.


----------



## sunnieb

Welp, my work trip got canceled due to coronavirus fears. I'm good with it. 

Now I have time to cowash tonight and dc tomorrow.


----------



## sunnieb

Saw this at CVS and had to try it.  I love  anything with honey in it! 

Cowshed tonight.  Had a nice, light scent and my hair is air drying now and staying soft.

It's a keeper!


----------



## MzSwift

I finished straightening my hair last night and should have taken a picture. It looked good.  I tried wrapping it like I always do and when I unwrapped it after my shower this morning, my roots were sweated out   And I saw too many small hairs in the sink. No more wrapping for me. I should've just cross wrapped. 

BUT,



a section of my hair is WHIP length!!!



Since I can't upload a Back Up Off Me dance, Imma just leave these here.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift Oh Whoa, Ya Ya 


I See you Sis!


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift Oh Whoa, Ya Ya
> 
> 
> I See you Sis!


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift 

I'm dc'ing now with Nexxus Humectress after clarifying and moisture shampoo. 

My hair is still going through 'thangs'.  Scheduled for full blood workup in May to make sure my body is absorbing nutrients as needed.  This can obviously affect hair health if I'm lacking. 

I'm kind of enjoying being this much into my hair again though.  All the deep conditioning, cowashing, etc., I'm in my element!  My hair may be changed permanently and short, but it's gone be purty! .


----------



## FadingDelilah

I shaved my head


----------



## sweetiep

@FadingDelilah Did something happen or just a choice to start fresh and new?


----------



## FadingDelilah

sweetiep said:


> @FadingDelilah Did something happen or just a choice to start fresh and new?


I was just tired of it. Lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

FadingDelilah said:


> I shaved my head


It be like that sometimes.


----------



## Royalq

Trying to get back to this and surpass it this year


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Royalq said:


> Trying to get back to this and surpass it this year


That is a cute cat case.


----------



## sweetiep

I will track this as my starting over point as of Saturday. Started doing weekly DCs, which I’m beginning to like all over again. I love that there are still a few relaxed heads left. Even though I was natural for a few years. It was just too much work, especially with the ssks.


----------



## MzSwift

Beautiful @Royalq  !!   You can do it!

@sweetiep 

That's a great starting point.  And with that regi you'll be to APL, BSB  and beyond in no time!


----------



## sweetiep

@MzSwift  thank you! I hope! I just figured out how to cross wrap mentioned by someone in this thread I think. My ends have always been the issue so I think this is working along with the Sta Sof fro on my scalp and roots. My hair is very moisturized now and neutrogena and grapeseed oil on ends.


----------



## Wenbev

sweetiep said:


> I will track this as my starting over point as of Saturday. Started doing weekly DCs, which I’m beginning to like all over again. I love that there are still a few relaxed heads left. Even though I was natural for a few years. It was just too much work, especially with the ssks.
> View attachment 456417


that was my main reason for going back to relaxers.  them pesky AF SSKs.  ugh.


----------



## sunnieb

FadingDelilah said:


> I shaved my head



I 100% understand. 

Cowashed with HE Bio Renew white grapefruit tonight.  Love it!  HE has really upped their game!


----------



## sweetiep

sunnieb said:


> I 100% understand.
> 
> Cowashed with HE Bio Renew white grapefruit tonight.  Love it!  HE has really upped their game!View attachment 456443


Sounds yummy!


----------



## sweetiep

@Wenbev Exactly! How is your relaxer journey going?


----------



## sunnieb

Hair care tonight:

Clarify with Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo

Shampoo with Nexxus Keraphix Damage Healing Shampoo

Deep conditioning now with Nexxus Keraphix for Damaged Hair Conditioner (added a dollop of honey and EVOO)

I can feel the difference in the condition of my hair with being consistent with my routine. Still a long  way to go, but I'm getting there!


----------



## sweetiep

@sunnieb so you’re DCing twice a week and PSing? Are you using heat any of those times? I would love to DC twice a week but I usually wear my hair straight and not quite long enough for a nice bun. I’m sure your hair is coming along nicely with that frequency.


----------



## sunnieb

@sweetiep yep!

I went back and read my posts from when I first found LHCF.  I wanted long hair so bad that I was willing to do whatever my hair needed. 

I'm pretty much mirroring my hair care from that time and my hair is doing  much better. 

I haven't used heat since 2011, but I plan to soon. I already have my straightener and heat protectant.


----------



## MzSwift

I have finally accepted today that I am just not a loose hair lady. smh.  Esp not with long hair.  I kept my hair short for about 17 years or so bc I thought long hair would be too much work and I'm proving myself right. LOL. Even with it bunned or in a braided ponytail, I'm worried about friction (and breakage) when I lay back on the couch. And I worry about the daily manipulation when detangling or even just refreshing my ponytail. Too much for my laid back nature. But I'm going to keep growing my hair bc I like rocking it out when the mood strikes.  That's why I'll continue to relax, so that  there's less manipulation.

So I'm currently putting in mini braids. These have been my go-to style since 2010 and I'm not yet ready to let them go. I love that I can rock these like loose hair without the damage/stress of detangling, and friction from my couch potato ways. I can water rinse/cowash daily and let them airdry down or in a ponytail with little damage.  I may still relax in May like I originally planned.  I'll be about 6 months post then. But I'm thinking of stretching even longer.   But I may just go to 8-12 month stretches, esp if I'm keeping it in mini braids most of the time. I refresh those one at a time every 3-4 weeks which limits manipulation.  And there's something so refreshing to me about rocking my hair loose and straightened with the fall air blowing through it.  Spring, summer and winter have their drawbacks for straightening but it's usually cool and dry in the fall.  Great hair flipping weather! Lol

Anyway, back to braiding. It'll probably take me a few days to finish. I'll try to post pics when I'm done.


----------



## sweetiep

@MzSwift I can only imagine the frustration. I’ve only been close to APL before cutting it off again. I did love my hair short too though. It was so easy to style every week but I also want to know how long I can grow it. It looks like you are doing a great job with your hair.


----------



## MzSwift

sweetiep said:


> @MzSwift I can only imagine the frustration. I’ve only been close to APL before cutting it off again. I did love my hair short too though. It was so easy to style every week but I also want to know how long I can grow it. It looks like you are doing a great job with your hair.



Thanks so much @sweetiep !  When I first started my HHJ, APL was my ultimate length goal!  I actually never thought I'd reach it. Let me tell you, sis, you can totally do it! APL snuck up on me while I was back-to-back PSing with extensions. By the time I took them out, I was BSB.  You've got a good regi, I'm sure you'll get back to APL pretty quickly!


----------



## sweetiep

@MzSwift Thanks so much for the motivation! I’m definitely taking notes from you all here. I’ve never been good with PSing but will try to incorporate it more. It seems easier with longer hair. I’m actually looking forward to the journey this time around.


----------



## Wenbev

sweetiep said:


> @Wenbev Exactly! How is your relaxer journey going?


 Warning, this is a lengthly answer. LOL. Unfortunately, there's been a steep learning curve.  I've had to switch from blowdrying to air drying and change the products I've used in the past with natural hair.  I know a lot of people say the same products can work on natural or relaxed hair, but that has not been the case for me.  
I've also had some health setbacks with in turn, affected my hair. Low iron, fast thyroid and hormonal issues. Anyhoo, I cut my hair back to neck length to help get rid of the damage/breakage in December and I feel my hair is making a recovery.  With all that said, I would still go back to being relaxed.  But it sucks because I have nothing to show for the 11 years I was natural.  But with all the changes I've made to routines, products and techniques, I feel confident I can grow my hair back.


----------



## lalla

I had to leave Paris in a hurry and I left my relaxer and my electric heating cap home. I am 14 weeks post and I don’t know when my next relaxer will be. Thank god for scurl and Shea butter.


----------



## sweetiep

@Wenbev I had to do the same and relearn how to manage my hair from natural vs relaxed. There was a difference for me too. We may be at similar hair lengths so I’m with you.


----------



## Wenbev

sweetiep said:


> @Wenbev I had to do the same and relearn how to manage my hair from natural vs relaxed. There was a difference for me too. We may be at similar hair lengths so I’m with you.


alright girl! sounds good to me


----------



## Wenbev

how's everyone holding up with the corona virus situation? I am socially distancing myself especially since school in my county has been suspended for four weeks!  I am able to work from home and also keep an eye on  my son too.  So for the next four weeks I'm going makeup free, braless, cooking all meals and putting my hair in a couple of plaits under a scarf and not leave the house.  Keep safe everyone.


----------



## Fotchygirl

Ladies I have been washing my hair once a week and deep conditioning religiously and my hair is finally responding.


----------



## Fotchygirl

Wenbev said:


> how's everyone holding up with the corona virus situation? I am socially distancing myself especially since school in my county has been suspended for four weeks!  I am able to work from home and also keep an eye on  my son too.  So for the next four weeks I'm going makeup free, braless, cooking all meals and putting my hair in a couple of plaits under a scarf and not leave the house.  Keep safe everyone.


That sounds like my country with the schools. Where are you from?


----------



## sweetiep

Wenbev said:


> how's everyone holding up with the corona virus situation? I am socially distancing myself especially since school in my county has been suspended for four weeks!  I am able to work from home and also keep an eye on  my son too.  So for the next four weeks I'm going makeup free, braless, cooking all meals and putting my hair in a couple of plaits under a scarf and not leave the house.  Keep safe everyone.



sounds like a great plan! I work from home  too so trying to remain socially distant. I keep craving a burger from this local spot but that’s another story. My hair is currently in horrible plaits from me not finishing my hair the other night. So will probably just co wash tonight and finish what I started. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## sweetiep

@Fotchygirl your hair is looking great! Looks like your work is paying off.


----------



## MzSwift

Wenbev said:


> how's everyone holding up with the corona virus situation? I am socially distancing myself especially since school in my county has been suspended for four weeks!  I am able to work from home and also keep an eye on  my son too.  So for the next four weeks I'm going makeup free, braless, cooking all meals and putting my hair in a couple of plaits under a scarf and not leave the house.  Keep safe everyone.



Same to you, sis!  I've finished my mini braids and I plan to keep them in for next few months at least


----------



## MzSwift

Fotchygirl said:


> Ladies I have been washing my hair once a week and deep conditioning religiously and my hair is finally responding. View attachment 456773



Beautiful! You're doing a great job! KUTGW!


----------



## Fotchygirl

Thank you ladies! I was also shocked by the length after the relaxer, my hair has never been this long especially with my battle with eczema.


----------



## Wenbev

Fotchygirl said:


> That sounds like my country with the schools. Where are you from?


Vegas


----------



## Fotchygirl

Wenbev said:


> Vegas


Okay I am in South Africa.


----------



## MzSwift

So I typically stretch and relax 2-3 times a year. As my hair is getting longer, I feel like it's tangling more and I'm using too much manipulation to prep my new growth for my new PS.  I think I'm gonna try again to relax 3-4 times a year. So every 12-16 weeks (3-4 months).  

I'm not a fast grower, which has allowed me to stretch for long periods, but I find that I'm growing tired of the extra time it takes to gently and patiently maneuver my new growth into the next style. And my length gets caught up in it sometimes.  

I rarely wear my hair in an out style and when I do, I don't feel like fighting with it.  That's why I texlaxed in the first place.


----------



## lalla

I don't know when I am gonna relax my hair. I'm stuck in North Africa, I can't get out of the house and I have no idea where I can find affirm products, if I can find them. I am 17 weeks post and I just did box braids.


----------



## MzSwift

I remember when I first started using Motions relaxer over 20 years ago and there used to be a conditioner packet that was supposed to be applied post relaxer/ pre-neutralizer shampoo.  My texlaxes were always so pretty then.  I realized when I went back to Motions relaxers in 2014, that they no longer had steps or provided packets so I assumed it was a mid-step PROTEIN.  So I was using CPR reconstructor and then other lite/medium proteins and my hair has not turned out the same. Sometimes, the mid-step protein would seem to make my results more textured.  So I stopped doing them the last year or 1.5 years.  I still do a protein tx after I neutralize.

I just saw this listing selling Motions relaxer and it lists the relaxing steps.  I realized that it's acutally a mid-step MOISTURIZING conditioner that is applied before neutralizing.   Did anyone else know this???  I'm really excited to try this next time!!   

These are the directions listed and the steps I used to follow.  I'm giddy bc I believe this will be a game changer for me!!

https://www.clorebeauty.com/motions...straighten-classic-formula-hair-relaxer-15-oz

DIRECTIONS
Step 1 - Application & Relaxation: Apply protective creme to nape and skin area. Part hair into 4 sections. Wearing protective gloves, start application at the nape area by applying relaxer creme close to the scalp but not onto the scalp. Continue in thin sections, moving in the direction of the forehead. Upon reaching the forehead, repeat the procedure on the other half of the head, applying the relaxer to the hairline last. After application is complete, begin smoothing in the nape area where the relaxer was first applied. Smooth hair several strokes and continue to the next section in same pattern as the relaxer was applied. Repeat the procedure until the hair is relaxed.

(Warning: If patron has any discomfort or stinging sensations during the allocated time, rinse off the relaxer immediately.)

Step 2 - Rinse: When desired relaxation has been obtained, rinse hair thoroughly with a strong force of warm water until the hair is free of all traces of the relaxer.

Step 3 - Condition: Apply MotionsÂ® Moisture Plusâ„¢ Conditioner for 10 minutes and rinse.

Step 4 - Neutralize: Keep hair in straight form. Do not manipulate the hair during shampooing. Use MotionsÂ® Classic Neutralizing Shampoo. Shampoo twice, rinsing well after each. Blot the excess water from the hair.


----------



## MzSwift

Yay, TheTabbi1 is back!!  And her relaxer results look great, as usual.  I wish I could comb through my  hair like she does.  I think it's because I'm texlaxed and she bonelaxes.  

Because of her, I recently purchased those clips and I don't know what took me so long! OMG. Bobby pins were starting to hurt my head for some reason.  I've used those things since I was a child and for the last few years they've been giving me headaches. 

AND I'm sticking with crosswrapping. If she can do it with her long hair, then I definitely can.  

Anyway, here's the update!


----------



## Missjaxon

MzSwift said:


> I remember when I first started using Motions relaxer over 20 years ago and there used to be a conditioner packet that was supposed to be applied post relaxer/ pre-neutralizer shampoo.  My texlaxes were always so pretty then.  I realized when I went back to Motions relaxers in 2014, that they no longer had steps or provided packets so I assumed it was a mid-step PROTEIN.  So I was using CPR reconstructor and then other lite/medium proteins and my hair has not turned out the same. Sometimes, the mid-step protein would seem to make my results more textured.  So I stopped doing them the last year or 1.5 years.  I still do a protein tx after I neutralize.
> 
> I just saw this listing selling Motions relaxer and it lists the relaxing steps.  I realized that it's acutally a mid-step MOISTURIZING conditioner that is applied before neutralizing.   Did anyone else know this???  I'm really excited to try this next time!!
> 
> These are the directions listed and the steps I used to follow.  I'm giddy bc I believe this will be a game changer for me!!
> 
> https://www.clorebeauty.com/motions...straighten-classic-formula-hair-relaxer-15-oz
> 
> DIRECTIONS
> Step 1 - Application & Relaxation: Apply protective creme to nape and skin area. Part hair into 4 sections. Wearing protective gloves, start application at the nape area by applying relaxer creme close to the scalp but not onto the scalp. Continue in thin sections, moving in the direction of the forehead. Upon reaching the forehead, repeat the procedure on the other half of the head, applying the relaxer to the hairline last. After application is complete, begin smoothing in the nape area where the relaxer was first applied. Smooth hair several strokes and continue to the next section in same pattern as the relaxer was applied. Repeat the procedure until the hair is relaxed.
> 
> (Warning: If patron has any discomfort or stinging sensations during the allocated time, rinse off the relaxer immediately.)
> 
> Step 2 - Rinse: When desired relaxation has been obtained, rinse hair thoroughly with a strong force of warm water until the hair is free of all traces of the relaxer.
> 
> Step 3 - Condition: Apply MotionsÂ® Moisture Plusâ„¢ Conditioner for 10 minutes and rinse.
> 
> Step 4 - Neutralize: Keep hair in straight form. Do not manipulate the hair during shampooing. Use MotionsÂ® Classic Neutralizing Shampoo. Shampoo twice, rinsing well after each. Blot the excess water from the hair.



@MzSwift 
Yes, I did know and loved this conditioner when I was relaxed. It was my favorite part of using Motions relaxer. I think I may still have a tub around here and I have been fully natural since 2012.


----------



## MzSwift

Missjaxon said:


> @MzSwift
> Yes, I did know and loved this conditioner when I was relaxed. It was my favorite part of using Motions relaxer. I think I may still have a tub around here and I have been fully natural since 2012.



I'm still in shock!  And I used to love that condish too. 

We talk so much about mid-step protein on here. I'm sure there are ladies who do a mid-step moisture tx instead but I don't hear from them. I've had the Moisture Plus condish but I've been using it after my post-neutralizer protein tx.  I'm excited to add it in mid-step. I always like to take advantage of opportunities to add moisture back into the hair!


----------



## Fotchygirl

MzSwift said:


> Yay, TheTabbi1 is back!!  And her relaxer results look great, as usual.  I wish I could comb through my  hair like she does.  I think it's because I'm texlaxed and she bonelaxes.
> 
> Because of her, I recently purchased those clips and I don't know what took me so long! OMG. Bobby pins were starting to hurt my head for some reason.  I've used those things since I was a child and for the last few years they've been giving me headaches.
> 
> AND I'm sticking with crosswrapping. If she can do it with her long hair, then I definitely can.
> 
> Anyway, here's the update!


I can't wrap or cross wrap, I just feel like I am over manipulating my hair if I do it. But her hair looks great!


----------



## Rozlewis

8 weeks post and 5 more to go.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hello ladies!

I've just came back to the forum after a long time away. I'm now relaxed, living in a diff country (and climate, winter eek!) and just decided to attempt to grow my hair out while relaxed. This is going to be brand new for me as I'd been natural for 8 years, and was a complete DIYer. Being relaxed this time around I have had it cut in super short pixies 2inloveand going to a salon for everything. However with the move to the UK I'm struggling to find a hairdresser on par with mine back in the Caribbean + drier climate....so I'd decided to get back to doing most things myself.

I am scared at the thought of self-relaxing so I have to figure out what's my plan - i.e. just go to a salon for relaxer/colour or bite the bullet and try it on my own .

I'm also not sure if to continue relaxing bone straight or transitioning to texlaxed. I am truly lost as to what to do long-term. So I'll be here, reading and trying to learn how best to manage my hair. The longest I've been relaxed is SL , so I'll be attempting to get to APL. I am not averse to going back natural if my hair doesn't thrive while relaxed, but I wanna give it a good try.


----------



## nymane

bajandoc86 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I've just came back to the forum after a long time away. I'm now relaxed, living in a diff country (and climate, winter eek!) and just decided to attempt to grow my hair out while relaxed. This is going to be brand new for me as I'd been natural for 8 years, and was a complete DIYer. Being relaxed this time around I have had it cut in super short pixies 2inloveand going to a salon for everything. However with the move to the UK I'm struggling to find a hairdresser on par with mine back in the Caribbean + drier climate....so I'd decided to get back to doing most things myself.
> 
> I am scared at the thought of self-relaxing so I have to figure out what's my plan - i.e. just go to a salon for relaxer/colour or bite the bullet and try it on my own .
> 
> I'm also not sure if to continue relaxing bone straight or transitioning to texlaxed. I am truly lost as to what to do long-term. So I'll be here, reading and trying to learn how best to manage my hair. The longest I've been relaxed is SL , so I'll be attempting to get to APL. I am not averse to going back natural if my hair doesn't thrive while relaxed, but I wanna give it a good try.



@bajandoc86...I don't live in the UK but there's a salon that's always featured on the AvlonUK instagram page that looks good...*Elite hair lounge* (http://elitehairlounge.co.uk/services/). Good luck. I'm looking forward to the day when all nonessential services return!


----------



## MzSwift

Fotchygirl said:


> I can't wrap or cross wrap, I just feel like I am over manipulating my hair if I do it. But her hair looks great!



Lol, I understand.  I'm very sensitive about overmanipulation. In fact, I fingercomb at least 90% of the time.  I had totally given up on wrapping until I learned about crosswrapping. I do it without combing my hair.  This is pretty much how I crosswrap.  M&S, slick back with hands, split into two and then wrap. I do it without the duck clips and just pull one side around, secure and then do the other side.


----------



## MzSwift

bajandoc86 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I've just came back to the forum after a long time away. I'm now relaxed, living in a diff country (and climate, winter eek!) and just decided to attempt to grow my hair out while relaxed. This is going to be brand new for me as I'd been natural for 8 years, and was a complete DIYer. Being relaxed this time around I have had it cut in super short pixies 2inloveand going to a salon for everything. However with the move to the UK I'm struggling to find a hairdresser on par with mine back in the Caribbean + drier climate....so I'd decided to get back to doing most things myself.
> 
> I am scared at the thought of self-relaxing so I have to figure out what's my plan - i.e. just go to a salon for relaxer/colour or bite the bullet and try it on my own .
> 
> I'm also not sure if to continue relaxing bone straight or transitioning to texlaxed. I am truly lost as to what to do long-term. So I'll be here, reading and trying to learn how best to manage my hair. The longest I've been relaxed is SL , so I'll be attempting to get to APL. I am not averse to going back natural if my hair doesn't thrive while relaxed, but I wanna give it a good try.





Yay, welcome, gorgeous!  We're here to help. You can definitely reach your goal!


----------



## MzSwift

I've just finished doing the first S&D I've done in years. 
I think I'm gonna go ahead and relax this month. There's no need to wait until May since we're on lockdown until June here. There will be no big party to celebrate our birthdays. I'm also excited to try this mid-step moisture.


----------



## demlew

MzSwift said:


> I've just finished doing the first S&D I've done in years.
> I think I'm gonna go ahead and relax this month. There's no need to wait until May since we're on lockdown until June here. There will be no big party to celebrate our birthdays. I'm also excited to try this mid-step moisture.



I'll be interested to hear how this turns out bc I do a mid-step protein right now but I always need more moisture. I'm mad bc I usually stretch 8-12 weeks, but now I'm involuntarily on week 9 lol


----------



## MzSwift

demlew said:


> I'll be interested to hear how this turns out bc I do a mid-step protein right now but I always need more moisture. I'm mad bc I usually stretch 8-12 weeks, but now I'm involuntarily on week 9 lol



OK, I've just finished relaxing and now airdrying in a WNG w mousse.  

The mid-step moisture was great. Not lifechanging, but my hair felt better than when I do a mid-step protein or no mid-step at all.  My hair was softer while applying it and softer after rinsing out my neutralizers.  My relaxer turned out very well.  So if you use Motions relaxer too, it's definitely worth a try!  I still did my protein tx after neutralizing.  I think overall, my hair turned out well.

With mid-step conditioner on

View media item 130543
And afterwards

View media item 130539


----------



## MzSwift

Note to self:  it's faster for me to apply my relaxers with horizontal parts instead of vertical. 

It took longer to apply this time.  I won't know if I relaxed it too straight until after the first wash or so.


----------



## demlew

MzSwift said:


> OK, I've just finished relaxing and now airdrying in a WNG w mousse.
> 
> The mid-step moisture was great. Not lifechanging, but my hair felt better than when I do a mid-step protein or no mid-step at all.  My hair was softer while applying it and softer after rinsing out my neutralizers.  My relaxer turned out very well.  So if you use Motions relaxer too, it's definitely worth a try!  I still did my protein tx after neutralizing.  I think overall, my hair turned out well.
> 
> With mid-step conditioner on
> 
> View media item 130543
> And afterwards
> 
> View media item 130539


Thanks for this! I don’t use Motions, but I just bought the Designer Touch line so I might be able to incorporate something. Your hair density is awesome.


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift gorgeous results!

I've been thinking of switching to Motions relaxer because my Design Essentials is getting harder to find.  I'll see. 

I'm almost 2 weeks post now. I inadvertently underprocessed, but I like the results. I set my relaxer timer for 15 minutes and I think that my dense new growth needs 18-20 minutes to fully straighten.

Here's some pics from today. I call it my Corona Lockdown Look.    Low maintenance as heck!


----------



## MzSwift

demlew said:


> Thanks for this! I don’t use Motions, but I just bought the Designer Touch line so I might be able to incorporate something. Your hair density is awesome.



Really? Thank you.   I'm fine strand and medium density so I texlax to make my hair look thicker. When I flat iron bone straight, it looks flat/thin.

I'd be interested to see if a mid-step moisturizing DC works well with your relaxer system as well!  I understand the importance of the protein mid-step but adding moisture right away to the hair makes a lot of sense to me as well.  I'm thinking of trying my Queen Helene cholesterol next time so that I'm not limited if Motions changes their conditioner formula again.


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> @MzSwift gorgeous results!
> 
> I've been thinking of switching to Motions relaxer because my Design Essentials is getting harder to find.  I'll see.
> 
> I'm almost 2 weeks post now. I inadvertently underprocessed, but I like the results. I set my relaxer timer for 15 minutes and I think that my dense new growth needs 18-20 minutes to fully straighten.
> 
> Here's some pics from today. I call it my Corona Lockdown Look.    Low maintenance as heck!
> 
> View attachment 457965
> View attachment 457967



Thanks sis! 

That's exactly why I stick with Motions. I can usually find it anywhere, including Sally's.  I'm loving the Lockdown Look!  KISSing is awesome!  We should all be retaining so much during this time!  Unless we give in to another temptation and shave...


----------



## Prisangela

MzSwift said:


> Note to self:  it's faster for me to apply my relaxers with horizontal parts instead of vertical.
> 
> It took longer to apply this time.  I won't know if I relaxed it too straight until after the first wash or so.


I do horizontal in the back and vertical in the front


----------



## Prisangela

I've been trying to post for the last two weeks but have been distracted with the kids at home and working at the hospital but I’m now 2 weeks post washed and silk pressed and wrapped most days especially when at work

right after touch up did a rollerset no press
 

Yesterday’s wash blow dry/press 
    
sorry for the sideway views. I also did a dusting


----------



## sunnieb

@Prisangela beautiful! And stay safe at work!

I have 3 video work calls today, so I decided to add a few curls to my hair. Snaked this plc this morning and it made me smile. I have a ways to go, but my hair is reacting to the constant dcing and cowashing.  It's soft and feels healthier. 

Healthy hair leads to retention which leads back to my long hair.


----------



## Prisangela

sunnieb said:


> @Prisangela beautiful! And stay safe at work!
> 
> I have 3 video work calls today, so I decided to add a few curls to my hair. Snaked this plc this morning and it made me smile. I have a ways to go, but my hair is reacting to the constant dcing and cowashing.  It's soft and feels healthier.
> 
> Healthy hair leads to retention which leads back to my long hair.
> 
> View attachment 458081


thank you! I'm trying, shift by shift


----------



## MzSwift

@Prisangela 

I see you, sis!!   Your hair looks good! I'm gonna live vicariously through you with that wrapping. I nearly had to cut a good chunk of hair last time and I sweated out my press   Lol.  And you rollerset too?!?! OK, hair master! 

Yes, please stay safe at work!



Prisangela said:


> I do horizontal in the back and vertical in the front



That's what I did this time and it took me so long to apply!  I think I've just grown accustomed to applying it horizontally all over. Lol.  I can usually apply in 5 min or less, this time it took about 10!


----------



## danysedai

I  had to switch to a demi permanent colour as Bigen made me lose a lot of hair at the end of last year. I also watched several videos of women with hair loss after Bigen.  My hair is basically all gray so a semi permanent did nothing to my grays, we'll see how it goes with a demi permanent. I bought Ion demipermanent at Sallys as they were doing curbside pickup. But once things get better a stylist friend is going to sell me some Redken EQ shades demi permanent.


----------



## MzSwift

GL @danysedai !  *fingers crossed*


----------



## sunnieb

I was so excited to finally be able to find some Neutrogena Triple Moisture at CVS today. Haven't found any in there in over a year! 

Then tried to reorder some Rusk Smoother from Amazon and they are out.  As in out out.  It's available on a few unknown websites, but I'm over it.  Time to find a new leave in.  That stuff had old lady smell anyway.


----------



## starfish

My new growth needs heat, can someone recommend a hair dryer? I rollerset so I don’t even have one and I go to my stylist for relaxers.  I’m not used to my hair being so poofy.  Would a hair dryer or a hair dryer brush work best?


----------



## MzSwift

starfish said:


> My new growth needs heat, can someone recommend a hair dryer? I rollerset so I don’t even have one and I go to my stylist for relaxers.  I’m not used to my hair being so poofy.  Would a hair dryer or a hair dryer brush work best?



IA about new growth needing heat.  I've been using a hot air brush to blow out my hair. But I'm thinking of just trying the tension method when I begin to have a lot of new growth, in order to limit damage/manipulation.  I bought this blow dryer many years ago after watching an OG on heat training (Domin/LHDC2011, R.I.P.) do a video blow drying her hair.  I like it so much better than the standard shaped blow dryers and it's easier to hold and easier to concentrate it on my new growth.  HTH!   And GL to you!


----------



## starfish

MzSwift said:


> IA about new growth needing heat.  I've been using a hot air brush to blow out my hair. But I'm thinking of just trying the tension method when I begin to have a lot of new growth, in order to limit damage/manipulation.  I bought this blow dryer many years ago after watching an OG on heat training  (Domin/LHDC2011, R.I.P.) do a video blow drying her hair.  I like it so much better than the standard shaped blow dryers and it's easier to hold and easier to concentrate it on my new growth.  HTH!   And GL to you!



Thank you!  I think this is the kind I’m looking for.  The dryers with the long nozzle and comb attachment seem hard to use.  I think I saw one like this in Target.


MzSwift said:


> IA about new growth needing heat.  I've been using a hot air brush to blow out my hair. But I'm thinking of just trying the tension method when I begin to have a lot of new growth, in order to limit damage/manipulation.  I bought this blow dryer many years ago after watching an OG on heat training (Domin/LHDC2011, R.I.P.) do a video blow drying her hair.  I like it so much better than the standard shaped blow dryers and it's easier to hold and easier to concentrate it on my new growth.  HTH!   And GL to you!


Thanks! I think a hair dryer would work better than a hot air brush because I want the hot air directly on my roots.  I think I saw one of these in Target


----------



## MzSwift

I've been keeping my hair crookedly finger parted down the middle and in two braids for the past 1.5 weeks since my relaxer.  I just clip them up most of the time to keep them off of my shoulders. 

Been using my DIY lemon and peppermint EO ayurveda mix to cleanse every 2-3 days and then slathering a conditioning ayurveda gloss that I seal in with a ceramide oil mix of safflower, grapeseed oil, EVOO, sweet orange EO and lavendar EO.  Then I braid it up and clip them up once they dry. I leave it that way until the next time I cleanse, just wrapping with a satin scarf at night.  Trying to KISS.  Still pulling my last layer down slightly past WL even though I trimmed , a lot I think , on 4/16. 

I've let my hair stay in clumps instead of combing it out. I primarily finger detangle but I usually also comb out my clumps after a relaxer. I didn't do that this time. The only time I plan to use a comb to detangle will be whenever I flat iron, which is about 1-3 times a year.  I'm still debating whether or not I want to do a full, sleek flat iron anymore.  I don't like how flat my hair looks but it's the only way to see my true length.


----------



## MzSwift

I've been thinking about trying some smallish braids with beads on the ends.  I still don't have a lot of new growth so I think it'll look okay.


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> I've been thinking about trying some smallish braids with beads on the ends.  I still don't have a lot of new growth so I think it'll look okay.



Sounds pretty


----------



## Sosoothing

I'm trying a salt DC today. I'm pretty sure I'm experiencing protein overload


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> I'm trying a salt DC today. I'm pretty sure I'm experiencing protein overload



Oh no! Bake it in good, sis. GL!


----------



## Sosoothing

The salt DC worked so well! My goodness!
Now I get why you frequently add salt to your DCs @MzSwift

My hair is soft, tangle free and swinging.
I'm about to put in some small/medium braids and hope they can last for 8 weeks at least.


----------



## 11228

So did Nexxus discontinue Emergencee and Polymedic? I can't find either anywhere! The ones I find are ridiculously priced


----------



## bajandoc86

12 weeks post today.

Between S-Curl and KeraCare Overnight Moisturizing Treatment my hair is glossy and laying flat, and my roots are soft and moisturised. 

Will aim to go to at least 16 weeks. I’ve identified a salon I will try when things get going again. If 16 weeks arrives with lockdown still in progress, we’ll move the goal post to 20 weeks post lol.


----------



## naturalpride

11228 said:


> So did Nexxus discontinue Emergencee and Polymedic? I can't find either anywhere! The ones I find are ridiculously priced


Walmart has the Emergencee
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Nexxus-Emergencee-for-Weak-and-Damaged-Hair-Conditioner-13-5-oz/43165560


----------



## 11228

naturalpride said:


> Walmart has the Emergencee
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Nexxus-Emergencee-for-Weak-and-Damaged-Hair-Conditioner-13-5-oz/43165560



I appreciate the effort. I am looking for the reconstructors but I might just have to settle for the conditioner  

https://www.walmart.com/ip/NEXXUS-Emergencee-Reconstructing-Treatment-0-67-oz-4-ea/43165556


----------



## MzSwift

11228 said:


> I appreciate the effort. I am looking for the reconstructors but I might just have to settle for the conditioner
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/NEXXUS-Emergencee-Reconstructing-Treatment-0-67-oz-4-ea/43165556



It sucks when you can't find your product, right! This is exactly why I started mixing my own hair tx's using cheapies and stuff from the kitchen or ayurveda.  I got tired on products being discontinued or the companies kept changing the formulas. So annoying!   GL, I hope your find your reconstructor!



Sosoothing said:


> The salt DC worked so well! My goodness!
> Now I get why you frequently add salt to your DCs @MzSwift
> 
> My hair is soft, tangle free and swinging.
> I'm about to put in some small/medium braids and hope they can last for 8 weeks at least.



Isn't it amazing?!!    Protein overload is one of the scariest hair issues, to me.  I'm so glad it worked out for you!!


----------



## naturalpride

11228 said:


> I appreciate the effort. I am looking for the reconstructors but I might just have to settle for the conditioner
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/NEXXUS-Emergencee-Reconstructing-Treatment-0-67-oz-4-ea/43165556


You're welcome.  I think the Keraphix line replaced those two.


----------



## 11228

naturalpride said:


> You're welcome.  I think the Keraphix line replaced those two.



I'll be so happy! I'll look it up


----------



## Wenbev

11228 said:


> I appreciate the effort. I am looking for the reconstructors but I might just have to settle for the conditioner
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/NEXXUS-Emergencee-Reconstructing-Treatment-0-67-oz-4-ea/43165556


I went looking the last time you mentioned it a couple posts back and I couldn't find it either.  not on their website


----------



## starfish

Can someone recommend a good cream rinse? Instead of putting heat to my roots I’ve been wet bunning and need something light that I can use daily or at least every other day.  Something that gives me good slip.  I use Silicon Mix Moroccan argon oil conditioner once a week and I don’t even need to use a comb to detangle I can just run my fingers through all this new growth.

I’m looking for something with the same slip but not as heavy as a conditioner.


----------



## KhandiB

The GOAT Hair Dryer!!



MzSwift said:


> IA about new growth needing heat.  I've been using a hot air brush to blow out my hair. But I'm thinking of just trying the tension method when I begin to have a lot of new growth, in order to limit damage/manipulation.  I bought this blow dryer many years ago after watching an OG on heat training (Domin/LHDC2011, R.I.P.) do a video blow drying her hair.  I like it so much better than the standard shaped blow dryers and it's easier to hold and easier to concentrate it on my new growth.  HTH!   And GL to you!


----------



## bajandoc86

14 weeks post tomorrow and y’all, while airdrying under a scarf helps to lay my hair flat, DESE ROOTZ!!!!! They are soft but I still get some tangling. I have seen others talking about blowdrying roots when deep in a stretch so I’m thinking of trying that to reduce tangling. I’m worried about causing breakage at the demarcation line *while* blow drying tho. So I’ll go look for tips to reduce that.

All in all...we’ll see.


----------



## KhandiB

I am 17 weeks post on Sunday.

I will be relaxing then.  I knew it was time because I want to cut all my hair off due to frustration.  HAHA


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KhandiB said:


> I am 17 weeks post on Sunday.
> 
> I will be relaxing then.  I knew it was time because I want to cut all my hair off due to frustration.  HAHA


I feel you. I’m always ready to cut my hair off, just to grow it back and wack it off again


----------



## KhandiB

It always around this time Im like, my ends are so thin, why are they so thin?  I need to cut my hair, My hair wont hold moisture, I need to just start over.

Then I relax

and Im good, LMAO



ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I feel you. I’m always ready to cut my hair off, just to grow it back and wack it off again


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

KhandiB said:


> It always around this time Im like, my ends are so thin, why are they so thin?  I need to cut my hair, My hair wont hold moisture, I need to just start over.
> 
> Then I relax
> 
> and Im good, LMAO


I don’t even know what my problem is. I guess I get bored of the texture and just be ready for a change lol


----------



## MzSwift

starfish said:


> Can someone recommend a good cream rinse? Instead of putting heat to my roots I’ve been wet bunning and need something light that I can use daily or at least every other day.  Something that gives me good slip.  I use Silicon Mix Moroccan argon oil conditioner once a week and I don’t even need to use a comb to detangle I can just run my fingers through all this new growth.
> 
> I’m looking for something with the same slip but not as heavy as a conditioner.



I don't really use too many OTC products because I like to mix my cheapie with ayurveda powders to make my products.  BUT, I often just rub in my cheapie as a leave in and then oil over that when I don't use my mixes.  And finger detangling is how I roll, 90-95% of the time! Lol


----------



## Jas123

danysedai said:


> I  had to switch to a demi permanent colour as Bigen made me lose a lot of hair at the end of last year. I also watched several videos of women with hair loss after Bigen.  My hair is basically all gray so a semi permanent did nothing to my grays, we'll see how it goes with a demi permanent. I bought Ion demipermanent at Sallys as they were doing curbside pickup. But once things get better a stylist friend is going to sell me some Redken EQ shades demi permanent.


Do you use a low volume developer with your semi-permanent colors (not the Bigen)?


----------



## Jas123

sunnieb said:


> I was so excited to finally be able to find some Neutrogena Triple Moisture at CVS today. Haven't found any in there in over a year!
> 
> Then tried to reorder some Rusk Smoother from Amazon and they are out.  As in out out.  It's available on a few unknown websites, but I'm over it.  Time to find a new leave in.  That stuff had old lady smell anyway.


They have the big bottle on clearance on the Sally's website ($6.99)


----------



## sunnieb

Jas123 said:


> They have the big bottle on clearance on the Sally's website ($6.99)



Thank you!

My regular supplier on Amazon for more in stock, so I'm good for now. 

I planned to go to Sally's to buy a relaxer kit anyway. Let me see if they still have it online.....


----------



## danysedai

Jas123 said:


> Do you use a low volume developer with your semi-permanent colors (not the Bigen)?


I've been using Ion 10 volume developer with Ion demi permanent hair dye. I'm going to dye my hair today. It's been a month and I have a fingerwidth of gray showing.


----------



## KhandiB

Pic 1 is January , Pic 2 is Sunday, this is 17 weeks of growth.

Dont judge my ends , I need a trim, I wont do them myself anymore.

And I really need a new flat iron, my hair doesnt get as smooth as I like.

View media item 130513View media item 130577


----------



## MzSwift

KhandiB said:


> Pic 1 is January , Pic 2 is Sunday, this is 17 weeks of growth.
> 
> Dont judge my ends , I need a trim, I wont do them myself anymore.
> 
> And I really need a new flat iron, my hair doesnt get as smooth as I like.
> 
> View media item 130513View media item 130577



Grow on, girl! That's great progress!


----------



## 11228

KhandiB said:


> Pic 1 is January , Pic 2 is Sunday, this is 17 weeks of growth.
> 
> Dont judge my ends , I need a trim, I wont do them myself anymore.
> 
> And I really need a new flat iron, my hair doesnt get as smooth as I like.
> 
> View media item 130513View media item 130577



Is that a roller set? It looks flat enough to me!

Girl if you think your ends are bad, wait till you see mine.


----------



## KhandiB

Thank you!

I am going through some shedding, actually have been for years, I am going to try a coffee or black tea rinse my next wash day.



MzSwift said:


> Grow on, girl! That's great progress!


----------



## KhandiB

Aw naw girl, Rollersets don’t work in my hair.  My hair loves direct heat, lol.  In regards to the ends.  Im only okay because I cut like 3 inches off in January.View media item 130511



11228 said:


> Is that a roller set? It looks flat enough to me!
> 
> Girl if you think your ends are bad, wait till you see mine.


----------



## sunnieb

@Jas123 thanks for the heads up on the clearance at Sally's!  My order just came and that $6.99 price was too good to pass up!  I got 3 bottles!


----------



## KhandiB

Ooohhhh



sunnieb said:


> @Jas123 thanks for the heads up on the clearance at Sally's!  My order just came and that $6.99 price was too good to pass up!  I got 3 bottles!
> View attachment 459497


----------



## Wenbev

will be ten weeks post on Saturday trying to decide to either relax now or try and stretch since I can continue to work from home until mid July.


----------



## sunnieb

Good article:

*Why The Natural To Relaxed Hair Transition Is So Prevalent Right Now*

By Blake Newby
May 11, 2020

Ten years ago, I would have never imagined I'd be seeing so much natural hair on the red carpet and on social media — let alone laws that empower women who want to wear their hair in its natural state, no matter where they are. But slowly and surely, more people are publicly choosing to embark on a natural to relaxed hair transition, whether it be for the sake of ease for at-home styling, or preference of aesthetic.

According to a February 2020 study by Royal Oils by Head & Shoulders and Gold Series by Pantene, Black women are outwardly confident with their hair, with 80% today completely content with their selected style. That number is staggeringly higher than where it was when the shift from relaxed hair began. Women are not only forming a deeper appreciation for natural texture, but also a heightened desire for overall hair health.

However, for many women, the decision to cease relaxers was about more than hair. It's important to note that for years, women veered from relaxers due to health risks, particularly fears of increased breast cancer risk. Later, a 2008 study by Cancer Epidemiology Biomarkers and Prevention found that the allegations weren't backed with enough research. And yet again in 2019, another study conducted by researchers at the National Institute of Environmental Health Sciences that found there was no concrete correlation between cancer and the hair treatment. The study insisted that there are a slew of other factors affecting Black women, and much more research had to be done to validate the long unfounded claims. In it, Dale Sandler, Ph.D., chief of the NIEHS epidemiology branch, said that while people are exposed to a variety of things that could be linked to breast cancer, it's unlikely that any single factor explains a woman’s risk. However, he noted that while it is too early to firmly advise against isolated factors, avoiding relaxers is yet another step that women can take to avoid potential dangers.

Now, as a vast majority of Black women have fully transitioned, have learned their real texture, and have acclimated the curly life into their day-to-day, some are surprisingly going back to the relaxers. But it's not because of societal pressures and not because of fear of diseases. Unlike what the natural movement aimed to do away with, women aren't reverting back to the straightening system due to shame or a lack of self-confidence. It's based on preference and manageability.

"I loved my natural texture, but I stopped having the time to properly care for it," says Erin Stovall, a former curly girl and New York City-based beauty editor at Oprah Magazine. "My coils were thriving when I had an entire day to spend washing, deep conditioning, detangling, and twisting. But as soon as I started trying to get it all done in an hour, the breakage was real." Stovall then began experimenting with frequent silk presses in hopes of added manageability. However, it was to no avail. "Those became a problem because I wouldn’t be able to work out," she says. "Ruin a fresh press? No, ma’am! Plus, I constantly worried about rain or humidity."

Chinyere Ekwuocha, a student in Washington D.C. who's worn relaxed hair for almost three years, now feels the same. While she mostly wears her hair in protective styles, she found that even during her time off, her hair was proving too much to handle. "It was always a process. I'd want to let my real hair breathe and I felt like I couldn't do that... ever," she says. "So I went back to in-salon relaxers, and my hair is in incredible shape."

And instances like Stovall's and Ekwuocha's aren't rare. Kiyah Wright, celebrity hairstylist to Laverne Cox and Lala Anthony, knows best that women don't want to spend exorbitant amounts of time on their hair. "What women desire nowadays is less time," she says. "In days like these, time is something we're slave to. Time is everything, and it seems like everyone just has less time. Even I often wonder what's happening." And Derick Monroe, Dark and Lovely spokesperson who works with Tyra Banks, agrees. "The surge in relaxers could definitely be related to the idea that the natural hair requires similar levels of maintenance," he says. "Many women started converting to natural hair with the thought that it would be easier to maintain, when both require equal amounts of care. It’s more about which hair care journey fits your lifestyle."

Wright also notes regional differences as reasons women may prefer their hair straight. "In Los Angeles, you don't have to worry about humidity because it's so dry out here," she says. "You could wear your hair straight for like two weeks and maintain that silk. Much of a woman's decision for texture relies heavily on climate and it being easy to manage."

Stovall concurs, admitting that she would have loved to have kept her natural texture, but the busy pace of her life just didn't allow. "I loved it, but it was hard," she says. "I know a lot of women of color experience microaggressions and overt discrimination, but that wasn’t my experience, nor would I have cared what other people thought. I felt confident wearing my curls and protective styles like cornrows to the office." However, both Stovall and Wright are well aware that this isn't the case for everyone. "This is generational," Wright says of Black women's relationship with their hair. "It's important to get people to shift the mindset, and to get women to be comfortable with what they like, not what others deem acceptable."

But in all textures, the No. 1 priority is health, and Stovall believe she's achieved that with her relaxing routine. "When I relaxed before —from the age of 12 up until I was 18 — I used box relaxers and my mom did it at home," she says. "Now, I schedule regular salon visits every three months for my touch-ups."

Finding a stylist who is skilled at relaxers in the age of naturalism has also been an integral part of Stovall maintaining a healthy head of hair. "My stylist is super careful not to overlap sections, so my strands aren’t over-processed like they were before. Additionally, she rinses the chemicals out more quickly — to the point that my hair still has a little bit of texture to it when wet." The main difference she notes is that her hair still maintains movement and body. "In the past, I would leave the relaxer on for as long as possible, it was bone-straight and lifeless! I take the time to do deep conditioning treatments in between appointments and opt for air-drying over hot tools," she says. "In general, my hair is way healthier. When I experienced hair loss and breakage in the past, I blamed it all on the relaxers. I’m more knowledgeable now and I know that most of it was actually caused by improper application and a lack of hair care. My hair care routine is faster now, but I’m much more diligent about it."

Luckily, brands are creating products that bridge the gap — for natural girls, those venturing back into relaxers, and everyone in between. Take the Head & Shoulders Royal Oils collection, for instance. "One of the things with being a stylist is I'm not big on a lot of grease," says Wright, who's a P&G Beauty ambassador. "I do not like my hair stiff. What I love about it is I can use the Royal Oils products basically on all textures of hair and I don't get that heavy product feeling. One of my favorites is the Moisture Milk. Moisturization does not equate to oiliness, and this product leaves the hair weightless yet still hydrated."

And while at-home relaxers certainly shouldn't be an option for all, as the potent treatment requires a certain skill. Luckily, however, at-home relaxers have come a long way from that of decades ago. "I suggest home relaxing to responsible consumers!" Monroe says. "That means someone that will take their time to read the instructions, condition their hair for maintenance and keep track of trims to minimize split ends. As a professional, my main concerns are the health of the hair and having proper practices is vital considering relaxed hair can at times be dry and brittle."

So whether you're still embracing your 'fro, or strongly considering straightening it, I think everyone can agree on this: The most important thing is optimal hair health, and the confidence to wear your hair however you see fit.

Studies referenced:

Hair At Work Study (2020, February). https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200212005783/en/New-Study-Royal-Oils-Gold-Series-Confirms

Permanent hair dye and straighteners may increase breast cancer risk. (2019). https://www.nih.gov/news-events/new...straighteners-may-increase-breast-cancer-risk


Rosenberg, L., Boggs, D. A., Adams-Campbell, L. L., & Palmer, J. R. (2008, May). Hair Relaxers Not Associated with Breast Cancer Risk: Evidence from the Black Women's Health Study. https://cebp.aacrjournals.org/content/16/5/1035.figures-only


----------



## Wenbev

anyone still use phytospecific relaxers? I'm curious.
And I decided to just relax.  I was thinking of getting braids but I really dont want to be breathing in other people's air for that long.


----------



## Royalq

Relaxed yesterday. Best relaxer touch up I’ve ever done. I added olaplex to my relaxer and some how it made my relaxer not burn?? And I was itching eve mn the day of. I was totally anticipating getting burned and rushing to wash out. The burning is the worst part. But nope. I even went over time with the application cause I’m so slow and though for sure I would burn but I never did. The real test is when I apply the neutralizer cause that reveals burns spots I didn’t know I had. Still nothing. I’m sooooo happy. Olaplex is a keeper


----------



## MzSwift

Royalq said:


> Relaxed yesterday. Best relaxer touch up I’ve ever done. I added olaplex to my relaxer and some how it made my relaxer not burn?? And I was itching eve mn the day of. I was totally anticipating getting burned and rushing to wash out. The burning is the worst part. But nope. I even went over time with the application cause I’m so slow and though for sure I would burn but I never did. The real test is when I apply the neutralizer cause that reveals burns spots I didn’t know I had. Still nothing. I’m sooooo happy. Olaplex is a keeper



Yay!! And thank you for posting that info about Olaplex!


----------



## 11228

Royalq said:


> Relaxed yesterday. Best relaxer touch up I’ve ever done. I added olaplex to my relaxer and some how it made my relaxer not burn?? And I was itching eve mn the day of. I was totally anticipating getting burned and rushing to wash out. The burning is the worst part. But nope. I even went over time with the application cause I’m so slow and though for sure I would burn but I never did. The real test is when I apply the neutralizer cause that reveals burns spots I didn’t know I had. Still nothing. I’m sooooo happy. Olaplex is a keeper



I have been curious about olaplex. Which did you use? Is it like a protein treatment?


----------



## Royalq

11228 said:


> I have been curious about olaplex. Which did you use? Is it like a protein treatment?


I used olaplex no.1&2. It’s a bond rebuilder not protein. I added olaplex no.1 to my relaxer then after neutralizing did the whole stand alone treatment with 1&2. I still did my Aphogee protein treatment. They are two different things


----------



## abioni

How does your hair feel?



Royalq said:


> I used olaplex no.1&2. It’s a bond rebuilder not protein. I added olaplex no.1 to my relaxer then after neutralizing did the whole stand alone treatment with 1&2. I still did my Aphogee protein treatment. They are two different things


----------



## Royalq

abioni said:


> How does your hair feel?


my hair feels very strong and fuller. Way more accepting of moisture and it is retaining moisture better. I moisturize and seal normally but it’s usually dry by the next day. But this time my ends and hair still felt moist and strong.


----------



## GraceandJoy

Hello Ladies,  I, too, am an Olaplex user.  I have fine hair w/medium to low density.  As with @Royalq, my hair feels strong and is fuller.  I have tried many different types of shampoos and conditioners....many. I will use Olaplex for sure until December 2020 and maybe for as long as they manufacture the product. I really like this combination.  My hair doesn't tangle much anymore and it looks and feels like my "hair of old"....hair from my 20s & 30s. My hair looks & feels healthy . I didn't think this was possible, as I have gone through a lot with my hair. Since January, I simplified my hair care routine in the following ways:
1. I pre-poo with Olaplex #3
2. I shampoo with Olaplex #4
3. Condition with Olaplex #5
4. I air-dry until damp and then apply Olaplex #6 and add #7 for shine.
5. Between washes, I moisturize almost every day; I'm high porosity.  I use a leave-in hair mist, a shea butter mix w/safflower oil, and seal it all with blue magic hair grease (new addition).
My new routine was gleaned/learned from information and techniques from this forum. Thank you!


----------



## Royalq

GraceandJoy said:


> Hello Ladies,  I, too, am an Olaplex user.  I have fine hair w/medium to low density.  As with @Royalq, my hair feels strong and is fuller.  I have tried many different types of shampoos and conditioners....many. I will use Olaplex for sure until December 2020 and maybe for as long as they manufacture the product. I really like this combination.  My hair doesn't tangle much anymore and it looks and feels like my "hair of old"....hair from my 20s & 30s. My hair looks & feels healthy . I didn't think this was possible, as I have gone through a lot with my hair. Since January, I simplified my hair care routine in the following ways:
> 1. I pre-poo with Olaplex #3
> 2. I shampoo with Olaplex #4
> 3. Condition with Olaplex #5
> 4. I air-dry until damp and then apply Olaplex #6 and add #7 for shine.
> 5. Between washes, I moisturize almost every day; I'm high porosity.  I use a leave-in hair mist, a shea butter mix w/safflower oil, and seal it all with blue magic hair grease (new addition).
> My new routine was gleaned/learned from information and techniques from this forum. Thank you!


I also plan to use this as long as i could. My hair is very strong, its a different strength from when i use aphogee. Aphogee is more of a stiff strength. Olaplex is a more reinforced pliable healthy strength. I dont have no.3 so maybe ill use no.2 monthly or do the stand alone treatment monthly.


----------



## sunnieb

Posted this in my Fotki and copying here:

This is how moisturized my hair is at bedtime. I didn't even cowash tonight! That's all product. First to last - ORS Carrot Oil, Neutrogena Triple Moisture, and Castor oil.

I don't skimp on product and I massage and comb in each one. When I wash, I do it early enough so I can airdry then moisturize/ seal like this. My hair loves it and is not crispy anymore.


----------



## abioni

I found out that the neutralizer one uses may cause the hair to have relaxer smell until the next wash day. I bought the ORS Olive Oil professional neutralizer based on the recommendation from here and I used it after my relaxer. I was confused about why my hair smelled like relaxer after it was dry and for several days until I washed it. I washed it the same way I usually do when I use Hawaiian Silky or Isoplus Neutralizer. The only difference was the product. So, I'm going back to my trusted Hawaiian Silky and Isoplus Neutralizer. The Isoplus Neutralizer is mad cheap too ($2 for 8oz bottle). I regret buying the big bottle of the ORS Olive Oil Neutralizer, I don't know what to do with it now. I may use it still but finish with Hawaiian Silky or Isoplus Neutralizer.

My advice for those of you dealing with smelly hair after relaxer is to try a different neutralizer.


----------



## MzSwift

abioni said:


> I found out that the neutralizer one uses may cause the hair to have relaxer smell until the next wash day. I bought the ORS Olive Oil professional neutralizer based on the recommendation from here and I used it after my relaxer. I was confused about why my hair smelled like relaxer after it was dry and for several days until I washed it. I washed it the same way I usually do when I use Hawaiian Silky or Isoplus Neutralizer. The only difference was the product. So, I'm going back to my trusted Hawaiian Silky and Isoplus Neutralizer. The Isoplus Neutralizer is mad cheap too ($2 for 8oz bottle). I regret buying the big bottle of the ORS Olive Oil Neutralizer, I don't know what to do with it now. I may use it still but finish with Hawaiian Silky or Isoplus Neutralizer.
> 
> My advice for those of you dealing with smelly hair after relaxer is to try a different neutralizer.



Yes!  For me Motions Neutralizer is the one I have to use. I tried Isoplus for a couple of years and couldn't get rid of the relaxer smell even though I rinse thoroughly and neutralize more than 3 times during my process AND do an ACV rinse.  

But I found that to be safe, I do a baking soda/condish/amino acid tx as my post relaxer DC. The baking soda knocks the smell right out.


----------



## MzSwift

I've been out renovating my yard for the past few weeks, still not finished, but I decided to cowash my hair loose today.  Felt so good to get a nice scrub on my scalp. Then I just slathered in a cone condish and let it airdry.  I purposely haven't separated the clumps in my hair that formed after my last relaxer in April so it's still clumped. And I have tons of shrinkage!  But it's nice to have simple hair without my mini braids.  I hope I don't regret this.  If so, oh well.. LOL

View media item 130589


----------



## naturalpride

MzSwift said:


> I've been out renovating my yard for the past few weeks, still not finished, but I decided to cowash my hair loose today.  Felt so good to get a nice scrub on my scalp. Then I just slathered in a cone condish and let it airdry.  I purposely haven't separated the clumps in my hair that formed after my last relaxer in April so it's still clumped. And I have tons of shrinkage!  But it's nice to have simple hair without my mini braids.  I hope I don't regret this.  If so, oh well.. LOL
> 
> View media item 130589



Are you doing a low Manipulation wash and go until your next relaxer?


----------



## MzSwift

naturalpride said:


> Are you doing a low Manipulation wash and go until your next relaxer?



I've been thinking about it because rebraiding my hair at night and unbraiding it in the morning is way too much manipulation.  When my hair was short, I did WNGs almost everyday, summer and winter. Lol.  I haven't tried it since I've grown my hair out but I'm tempted.  Braids, ponytails, buns all seem to give me tension headaches for some reason now.  Not sure why. 

But my little one was pulling my hair a lot when it was out the other day so I've had to tuck it away again.  It soothes him to do that repetitive motion with his hands but it kills my strands. Lol


----------



## simplyconfident

Your hair appears texlaxed. If so can you give details to your relaxer day and products used? I’m transitioning my daughter to Tex laxed. So far so good. I’ve only done two relaxers. The second one I feel I smoothed too much. I use Mizani butter blend mild.  




MzSwift said:


> I've been out renovating my yard for the past few weeks, still not finished, but I decided to cowash my hair loose today.  Felt so good to get a nice scrub on my scalp. Then I just slathered in a cone condish and let it airdry.  I purposely haven't separated the clumps in my hair that formed after my last relaxer in April so it's still clumped. And I have tons of shrinkage!  But it's nice to have simple hair without my mini braids.  I hope I don't regret this.  If so, oh well.. LOL
> 
> View media item 130589


----------



## MzSwift

simplyconfident said:


> Your hair appears texlaxed. If so can you give details to your relaxer day and products used? I’m transitioning my daughter to Tex laxed. So far so good. I’ve only done two relaxers. The second one I feel I smoothed too much. I use Mizani butter blend mild.



Yes ma'am, I am definitely texlaxed. 
I'll start by saying that if you guys are doing well so far, don't tweak anything!  That's when we make costly mistakes.  Each application will not be the same but as long as it isn't too inconsistent/different, you shouldn't see any issues with her hair as it grows.  I've also found that sometimes my results look too straight and then about a month afterwards, it doesn't look so straight anymore.

In short, I texlax by slathering oil and a cone condish on my strands before applying my relaxer (as opposed to mixing oil and/or condish into my relaxer).  Then I quickly hand-smooth and rinse out the relaxer right afterwards. I only relax 1-2 times per year but this year I'm trying for 3 times.  I use Motions lye relaxer, Mild.

The LONG:

The day prior to my relaxer, I pre-twist my hair into 8-10 sections.  In each section, I base my scalp with Vaseline and slather on a cone condish (Aussie Moist) from root to tip.  Then I slather on EVOO from root to tip. Then I apply Vaseline to my already relaxed hair only (to protect it) and twist that section up.  I don't twist the new growth, my twists start right after the new growth and I twist tightly so that they don't come loose.

Relaxer Day-
I apply the relaxer to those pre-twisted sections without taking down the twists.  Because it's twisted, I am able to apply my relaxer in about 3-5 minutes.  I use my hands so that I can feel my new growth. I apply the relaxer thick because the sections are large. I then spend 2-3 minutes smoothing in the relaxer into those sections by squeezing it into the new growth and smoothing it down toward the twist.  Then I rinse my relaxer.

I rinse thoroughly for about 5-10 minutes doing a quick rinse all over and then going through each twisted section at a time.  I don't undo my twists yet.  It's easier to apply my neutralizer while the sections are twisted. So I keep them in for my FIRST neutralizing wash.  I lather in the neutralizing poo and leave it on for at least 10 minutes. I take down my twists as I rinse out each section.  I do at least two more neutralizing lathers and let them sit as well for at least 10 minutes.  For my final neutralizing poo, I first pour on a vinegar rinse (lately, I've been doing straight vinegar, white or ACV doesn't matter) to help restore my pH and to help heal any scalp irritations (I haven't had any since I started basing w Vaseline)

After that, I do a protein + moisture DC. I used to use Joico k-pak reconstructor + the k-pak hydrator but I don't like the way it makes my hair feel.  So lately, I've just been doing my amino acid tx (cholesterol condish + Braggs amino acids + baking soda).  That makes my hair hang!  It also gives me really good results when blow dry and flat iron afterwards.  Anyway, I DC w that with a heat cap for at least 20 minutes.  Rinse and then style.  I hope this helps! Sorry so long. 

And here are the pix:

Twisted sections:
View media item 130405View media item 130407
Relaxer applied:
View media item 130411
Neutralizer lathered and sitting for 10+ minutes:
View media item 130409
Amino Acid Tx:
View media item 130417
Finished wet hair:
View media item 130413
And Blow dry and flat iron:
View media item 130419


----------



## naturalpride

MzSwift said:


> I've been thinking about it because rebraiding my hair at night and unbraiding it in the morning is way too much manipulation.  When my hair was short, I did WNGs almost everyday, summer and winter. Lol.  I haven't tried it since I've grown my hair out but I'm tempted.  Braids, ponytails, buns all seem to give me tension headaches for some reason now.  Not sure why.
> 
> But my little one was pulling my hair a lot when it was out the other day so I've had to tuck it away again.  It soothes him to do that repetitive motion with his hands but it kills my strands. Lol



Yes wash and goes are great if you feel like wetting your hair daily. Having a little one and hair to manage is a lot too. I understand.


----------



## starfish

I just came in here to say that I went the longest, 12 weeks, that I’ve ever gone without a perm in my life.  My stylist never stopped working and I was waiting for health officials to open salons but I couldn’t take it anymore.  I don’t see how y’all stretch for so long.  I’m so impressed!  My hair was so big when it dried I just wet bunned.  Good thing is I had no breakage and my hair is an inch past BSL.  I’m aiming for MBL by December.  The last time I grew my hair out I was taking massive amounts of yaeyama chlorella and went from BSL to MBL in 7 months so I’m ordering some tonight.
@MzSwift   your hair is gorgeous!

ETA: it was BSB to MBL in 7 months.


----------



## MzSwift

starfish said:


> I just came in here to say that I went the longest, 12 weeks, that I’ve ever gone without a perm in my life.  My stylist never stopped working and I was waiting for health officials to open salons but I couldn’t take it anymore.  I don’t see how y’all stretch for so long.  I’m so impressed!  My hair was so big when it dried I just wet bunned.  Good thing is I had no breakage and my hair is an inch past BSL.  I’m aiming for MBL by December.  The last time I grew my hair out I was taking massive amounts of yaeyama chlorella and went from BSL to MBL in 7 months so I’m ordering some tonight.
> @MzSwift   your hair is gorgeous!
> 
> ETA: it was BSB to MBL in 7 months.



Lol, 12 weeks is a good stretch!  You'll be MBL before you know it!  BSL is a harder length to get to so the hardest part is behind you!

If you ever wanna stretch longer, I use braid/twist extensions, Lazy Girl/No cornrow crochet method and plaits under curly wigs to help me stretch without over-manipulating my hair.  I only keep them in for about 4 weeks.  Just rest your hair for a week or two before you relax again and you'll be good.  HTH!


----------



## simplyconfident

MzSwift thank you thank thank you!!!!

This helped a lot. You are so right about it appearing to straight initially! Going to implement the twist for relaxer days. This seems like it would work great. 

Her hair is thick but fine and fine bone straight relaxer the hair dresser was applying just took all the life out of her hair and caused a lot of breakage. Her hair was so fragile. Since transitioning to texlaxed her hair has thrived. How long have you been texlaxed?


----------



## danysedai

I'm 13 weeks post and thinking of switching to Design Essentials lye relaxer. Anyone has had that one before and can review it?
I also need a super hydrating deep conditioner, looking for recommendations.
On another note, I washed, blew dry my hair with my new Conair dryer with attachments and flat ironed it. I used my beloved Alfaparf blue semi di lino vial and my hair is sooooft, too soft I'd say


----------



## MzSwift

simplyconfident said:


> MzSwift thank you thank thank you!!!!
> 
> This helped a lot. You are so right about it appearing to straight initially! Going to implement the twist for relaxer days. This seems like it would work great.
> 
> Her hair is thick but fine and fine bone straight relaxer the hair dresser was applying just took all the life out of her hair and caused a lot of breakage. Her hair was so fragile. Since transitioning to texlaxed her hair has thrived. How long have you been texlaxed?



Totally understand! I'm also fine stranded and I tried to bonelax after I texlaxed my natural hair in 2014 and hated it!  I started transitioning back to texlax in 2017 and in 2018 I chopped off the straight hair ends.  My hair felt much better when I chopped.  So I consider that the start of this texlaxed hair journey, Jan 2018 and I started at about BSB.


----------



## mheatley

When you started texlaxing, were you natural? I am already permed; do you think it is possibly to transition my new growth into texlax without compromising my relaxed hair.



MzSwift said:


> Yes ma'am, I am definitely texlaxed.
> I'll start by saying that if you guys are doing well so far, don't tweak anything!  That's when we make costly mistakes.  Each application will not be the same but as long as it isn't too inconsistent/different, you shouldn't see any issues with her hair as it grows.  I've also found that sometimes my results look too straight and then about a month afterwards, it doesn't look so straight anymore.
> 
> In short, I texlax by slathering oil and a cone condish on my strands before applying my relaxer (as opposed to mixing oil and/or condish into my relaxer).  Then I quickly hand-smooth and rinse out the relaxer right afterwards. I only relax 1-2 times per year but this year I'm trying for 3 times.  I use Motions lye relaxer, Mild.
> 
> The LONG:
> 
> The day prior to my relaxer, I pre-twist my hair into 8-10 sections.  In each section, I base my scalp with Vaseline and slather on a cone condish (Aussie Moist) from root to tip.  Then I slather on EVOO from root to tip. Then I apply Vaseline to my already relaxed hair only (to protect it) and twist that section up.  I don't twist the new growth, my twists start right after the new growth and I twist tightly so that they don't come loose.
> 
> Relaxer Day-
> I apply the relaxer to those pre-twisted sections without taking down the twists.  Because it's twisted, I am able to apply my relaxer in about 3-5 minutes.  I use my hands so that I can feel my new growth. I apply the relaxer thick because the sections are large. I then spend 2-3 minutes smoothing in the relaxer into those sections by squeezing it into the new growth and smoothing it down toward the twist.  Then I rinse my relaxer.
> 
> I rinse thoroughly for about 5-10 minutes doing a quick rinse all over and then going through each twisted section at a time.  I don't undo my twists yet.  It's easier to apply my neutralizer while the sections are twisted. So I keep them in for my FIRST neutralizing wash.  I lather in the neutralizing poo and leave it on for at least 10 minutes. I take down my twists as I rinse out each section.  I do at least two more neutralizing lathers and let them sit as well for at least 10 minutes.  For my final neutralizing poo, I first pour on a vinegar rinse (lately, I've been doing straight vinegar, white or ACV doesn't matter) to help restore my pH and to help heal any scalp irritations (I haven't had any since I started basing w Vaseline)
> 
> After that, I do a protein + moisture DC. I used to use Joico k-pak reconstructor + the k-pak hydrator but I don't like the way it makes my hair feel.  So lately, I've just been doing my amino acid tx (cholesterol condish + Braggs amino acids + baking soda).  That makes my hair hang!  It also gives me really good results when blow dry and flat iron afterwards.  Anyway, I DC w that with a heat cap for at least 20 minutes.  Rinse and then style.  I hope this helps! Sorry so long.
> 
> And here are the pix:
> 
> Twisted sections:
> View media item 130405View media item 130407
> Relaxer applied:
> View media item 130411
> Neutralizer lathered and sitting for 10+ minutes:
> View media item 130409
> Amino Acid Tx:
> View media item 130417
> Finished wet hair:
> View media item 130413
> And Blow dry and flat iron:
> View media item 130419


----------



## mheatley

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to increase the porosity of my hair? I think it would help my hair retain moisture, which a problem I am having now.


----------



## naturalpride

mheatley said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to increase the porosity of my hair? I think it would help my hair retain moisture, which a problem I am having now.



What do you mean by increase your porosity? What problem are you having with your hair that you want to increase your hair porosity?


----------



## mheatley

my hair isn’t retaining moisture.  I have done hot oil treatments and prepoos, and I’m moisturising and sealing my hair but overall it still feels dry; it’s like the moisture isn’t absorbing into my hair shaft. Think that is due to porosity.


naturalpride said:


> What do you mean by increase your porosity? What problem are you having with your hair that you want to increase your hair porosity?


----------



## naturalpride

mheatley said:


> my hair isn’t retaining moisture.  I have done hot oil treatments and prepoos, and I’m moisturising and sealing my hair but overall it still feels dry; it’s like the moisture isn’t absorbing into my hair shaft. Think that is due to porosity.



Ok gotcha,  you may want to try a bentonite clay treatment mixed with ACV. It's great at detoxing the hair and scalp to better help your hair receive the moisture that you're giving it.


----------



## MzSwift

mheatley said:


> When you started texlaxing, were you natural? I am already permed; do you think it is possibly to transition my new growth into texlax without compromising my relaxed hair.



Yes, I transitioned from bone straight relaxed hair to texlaxed hair. It is definitely possible to transition.  There are a few ladies on YouTube who have done it as well. MadamGemini (before she went natural) is one I can think of off the top of my head.  I can't seem to find the direct video but you can definitely find lots of ladies who have transitioned to texlaxing.





ETA:  Now I'm gone down the rabbit hole of watching texlaxing videos. LOL


----------



## mheatley

Thank you for the quick response and sorry to send down the YouTube rabbit hole lol.



MzSwift said:


> Yes, I transitioned from bone straight relaxed hair to texlaxed hair. It is definitely possible to transition.  There are a few ladies on YouTube who have done it as well. MadamGemini (before she went natural) is one I can think of off the top of my head.  I can't seem to find the direct video but you can definitely find lots of ladies who have transitioned to texlaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  Now I'm gone down the rabbit hole of watching texlaxing videos. LOL


----------



## mheatley

thanks for the suggestions, I’ll give them a try


naturalpride said:


> Ok gotcha,  you may want to try a bentonite clay treatment mixed with ACV. It's great at detoxing the hair and scalp to better help your hair receive the moisture that you're giving it.


----------



## gemruby41

GraceandJoy said:


> Hello Ladies,  I, too, am an Olaplex user.  I have fine hair w/medium to low density.  As with @Royalq, my hair feels strong and is fuller.  I have tried many different types of shampoos and conditioners....many. I will use Olaplex for sure until December 2020 and maybe for as long as they manufacture the product. I really like this combination.  My hair doesn't tangle much anymore and it looks and feels like my "hair of old"....hair from my 20s & 30s. My hair looks & feels healthy . I didn't think this was possible, as I have gone through a lot with my hair. Since January, I simplified my hair care routine in the following ways:
> 1. I pre-poo with Olaplex #3
> 2. I shampoo with Olaplex #4
> 3. Condition with Olaplex #5
> 4. I air-dry until damp and then apply Olaplex #6 and add #7 for shine.
> 5. Between washes, I moisturize almost every day; I'm high porosity.  I use a leave-in hair mist, a shea butter mix w/safflower oil, and seal it all with blue magic hair grease (new addition).
> My new routine was gleaned/learned from information and techniques from this forum. Thank you!


How often do you use Olaplex No 3?


----------



## GraceandJoy

gemruby41 said:


> How often do you use Olaplex No 3?


Hi, I use it every week or every two weeks.  The consistent factor is that I use Olaplex No 3 before I shampoo; it is my pre-poo treatment.  When I shampoo varies sometimes but not the use of No 3.


----------



## LushLox

GraceandJoy said:


> Hi, I use it every week or every two weeks.  The consistent factor is that I use Olaplex No 3 before I shampoo; it is my pre-poo treatment.  When I shampoo varies sometimes but not the use of No 3.



I think I will pre poo with No 3 tonight actually and leave on overnight. It’s only my first bottle but I’m already seeing some positive signs. I need to reorder, I think I’ll get the oil too.

How long does one bottle of No 3 last you?


----------



## GraceandJoy

LushLox said:


> I think I will pre poo with No 3 tonight actually and leave on overnight. It’s only my first bottle but I’m already seeing some positive signs. I need to reorder, I think I’ll get the oil too.
> 
> How long does one bottle of No 3 last you?


Hi, The short answer is that I'm not sure, sorry.  I am very generous with it and it seems to last for a while, approximately 4 to 5 washes...I think.  Next time I start a new bottle, I will keep track of how many uses I get from it. 

I really like the Olaplex oil.  I use it for its strengthening qualities.  I use it in addition to my shea butter mix (Nilotica shea & safflower oil infused w/Amla).


----------



## LushLox

GraceandJoy said:


> Hi, The short answer is that I'm not sure, sorry.  I am very generous with it and it seems to last for a while, approximately 4 to 5 washes...I think.  Next time I start a new bottle, I will keep track of how many uses I get from it.
> 
> I really like the Olaplex oil.  I use it for its strengthening qualities.  I use it in addition to my shea butter mix (Nilotica shea & safflower oil infused w/Amla).



No that’s fine, I’ve nearly finished my first bottle and I got about four uses out of it and I still have a little bit left over, I just wanted to be confident that I’m using enough. I was underwhelmed the first time I tried it but I think that’s because 1) I didn’t wet the hair enough, I put it on soaking wet hair now and that seems to make a difference and 2) I didn’t leave it on long enough, maybe an hour that first time. Lately I’ve been leaving it on over night.

It is a very very good treatment, I’ve just finishing my wash and DC and my hair feels amazingly good. It’s got me thinking about the shampoo and conditioner now. With the conditioner is it enough to use it on its own or do you need to follow up with a mask?


----------



## GraceandJoy

LushLox said:


> No that’s fine, I’ve nearly finished my first bottle and I got about four uses out of it and I still have a little bit left over, I just wanted to be confident that I’m using enough. I was underwhelmed the first time I tried it but I think that’s because 1) I didn’t wet the hair enough, I put it on soaking wet hair now and that seems to make a difference and 2) I didn’t leave it on long enough, maybe an hour that first time. Lately I’ve been leaving it on over night.
> 
> It is a very very good treatment, I’ve just finishing my wash and DC and my hair feels amazingly good. It’s got me thinking about the shampoo and conditioner now. With the conditioner is it enough to use it on its own or do you need to follow up with a mask?



When my hair is clean and damp, it reacts much better to #3.  I have fine hair w/low to medium density.  I make sure I saturate my hair thoroughly w/#3.  I pre-poo with it for at least an hour, if not longer.  And I totally agree, it is a very very good treatment .  

The shampoo and conditioner are a-m-a-z-i-n-g....I think.  After I condition w/#3, I do not use a deep conditioner or mask.  I don't need it.  I dry my hair w/my turban towel and while my hair is still damp, I add #6, my liquid and/or cream leave-in, and #7 with a bit of shea mix.


----------



## abioni

*MzSwift Said:*

"So...

I think I'm ready to move on to my next phase of my hair.  I knew it was gonna happen eventually.  I see it as a natural progression. I have been over having loose hair for a long time. I've just been trying to extend this period.  But I can't any longer.

Even reaching length goals isn't enough motivation. Lol.  I came into this HHJ 11 years ago with the goal of MAYBE reaching APL as a longshot goal.  So I'm happy with how far my hair has come.   I'm gonna put in some locs very soon.  I will NOT be cutting my relaxed hair.  I worked hard and earned every inch so it's coming with me into this next phase. Lol.  I'll continue to lurk here because you ladies have become my home base here. 

Now I have to decide how small I want to make them. With fine strands and medium density, my hair will not be big and pretty like Lauryn Hill's or anything. Last time I did this in 2016 with relaxed hair, I did micro braidlocs and interlocked my new growth.  I combed them out after 3 months though. It was too much like having loose hair and my roots kept clinging together.  I'm going to do Instant Locs this time, using a triple crochet needle.

This is the instant loc process I'll be using, in case anyone is curious.  Not sure whether or not I'll backcomb first bc I have a lot of texture in my hair already.

"


@MzSwift, you are/were such an integral part of the relaxer club that I feel the need to post this here so others not in the other thread will see your update. Still sad you are leaving us but happy for you that you are doing what is right for you.


----------



## MzSwift

Thank you so much, @abioni . 

I meant to cross-post it and totally forgot. 
I'm still working on starting them.


----------



## Sosoothing

@MzSwift 
Whaattt??!!??

Sis, I love you and want to be happy for you. But I need a minute...


----------



## Royalq

Im debating if i want to pull a 6 month stretch and relax in december. I usually stretch for 3 months


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> @MzSwift
> Whaattt??!!??
> 
> Sis, I love you and want to be happy for you. But I need a minute...



Love you too, sis!! 







I'm still going to be lurking, waiting for the rare treat of the few times you reveal your pretty hair.


----------



## MzSwift

I'm finished with the starter locs. I started doing only the crochet method instant locs on the back. Then I quickly realized that I like the look better with my ends untucked.  So I did the rest of my head with the ends untucked.  I also decided to do intentionally knotty twists (by resplitting the hair differently every few twist rotations) and then crochet them to instaloc parts of them. I was gonna clean them up a little more but I like the non-uniformed, "messy" look.  I definitely like them better than my previous attempt to loc bonelaxed hair. I think the texlaxed texture will help with the loccing process.  Hubby LOVES my hair. This is the closest he's gotten to me wearing loose hair daily and he thinks it looks "sexy" . But I'm not looking for another baby so I've been staying away from him. 

I've been poo only, no conditioner for a while. I've been spraying daily w a brahmi, bhringraj, hibiscus tea to keep them conditioned and crosswrapped in my satin skull cap at night. 

The saddest part for me in all of this is that I likely won't get to keep this effortless looking hair, but there's a chance. I don't like uniformed, perfect looking locs on me. I have super fine strands so I get flyaways very easily. I plan to keep them unless they cause some severe matting.  

Also because my hair is so fine, I can see that I'll still be able to rock wig and crochet styles with the size locs I chose. I'm so excited to not have to detangle my hair ever again!!  I just plan to keep my parts separated and crochet my new growth every other month or once a quarter, depending on how my new growth is looking.   Lol
Anyway, thanks for giving me a home ladies!  I will definitely keep lurking and helping, any way I can.  

Texture (my last WNG)
View media item 130589
Back locs, crochet instaloc
View media item 130605
Starter locs 
View media item 130607


----------



## LushLox

Royalq said:


> Im debating if i want to pull a 6 month stretch and relax in december. I usually stretch for 3 months



Have you ever done a six month stretch before, it is a massive jump from three months if not. You need to have a good plan/strategy as to how to manage the two textures imo.


----------



## Royalq

LushLox said:


> Have you ever done a six month stretch before, it is a massive jump from three months if not. You need to have a good plan/strategy as to how to manage the two textures imo.


I inadvertently did a 7 month stretch last year because i wore 3 sewins for 2 months a piece. So i didnt really have to deal with my hair. So thats why im hesitant to try this...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Okay Swifty, I see you  Hubby sees you too


----------



## Curls&Caramel

Hi! Just subscribed today. I'm so happy that I found this thread. I just started my healthy hair journey in June when I accidentally stretched 15 weeks because of the quarantine.  I'd never done ANYTHING for my hair besides plop my butt down in a stylist's chair and hope for the best. With all of the talk of textures and porosity I've been beyond lost. I've been relaxed since I've been a kid and I don't know much about my hair except it's thick. 

I've started a regimen and reading you ladies' posts has been inspiring. My access to products is limited because I live in Japan. In the COUNTRYSIDE. But I'm stubborn enough not to care.  Any and all help is beyond appreciated. BSL here I come!


----------



## MzSwift

You can totally do it!  Just KISS (Keep It Simple Sista) and be consistent. Seriously, that's all there is to it. A good wash and protein+moisture DC (deep conditioner) weekly or every 2 weeks and scarfing your hair at night is a good start. 

Treat any hair issues as they come along by researching many threads (this forum has been around a long time so the search function will give you some good results).  I've found the search function to be more helpful than asking a question since you'll likely only get answers from ladies who are currently active if you ask.  We've had waves of scientists and hairologists (lol) on this board over the years who have left their knowledge here for us to find through the search function.  And of course, the ladies are super helpful and knowledgeable in this thread as well!!

GL to you and HHG (happy hair growing)!


----------



## Curls&Caramel

MzSwift said:


> You can totally do it!  Just KISS (Keep It Simple Sista) and be consistent. Seriously, that's all there is to it. A good wash and protein+moisture DC (deep conditioner) weekly or every 2 weeks and scarfing your hair at night is a good start.
> 
> Treat any hair issues as they come along by researching many threads (this forum has been around a long time so the search function will give you some good results).  I've found the search function to be more helpful than asking a question since you'll likely only get answers from ladies who are currently active if you ask.  We've had waves of scientists and hairologists (lol) on this board over the years who have left their knowledge here for us to find through the search function.  And of course, the ladies are super helpful and knowledgeable in this thread as well!!
> 
> GL to you and HHG (happy hair growing)!



Thank you so much for the encouragement. I'm studying all of the threads that I think apply to me. There really is a LOT of useful stuff. Definitely need to simplify like you mentioned. It's easy to get overwhelmed while reading. 

I'm still trying to figure out the protein moisture balance thing. My hair was always so dry that I've been pretty focused on moisture. Washing weekly with a hydrating shampoo followed up by moisture DC.  I've been cowashing once a week. (Thinking about doing it twice but not sure if that is overkill).  I ordered Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor from America. It should be here in a few weeks so I can give that a shot to do something about protein. 

Right now the main issue is that my hair is an uneven mess and I don't know how to cut it or if I'm even supposed to. It always grows in lopsided.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Me popping back in here like: Hey  Heyyy, how y’all doing


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I used my favorite relaxer Vitale Sensitive Scalp, for 15 minutes, followed by Giovanni Nutrafix hair reconstructor for 10 minutes, and I’m currently deep conditioning with Mielle Pomegranate and Honey Conditioner for however long this is gonna be in. Probably 30 minutes lol


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I used my favorite relaxer Vitale Sensitive Scalp, for 15 minutes, followed by Giovanni Nutrafix hair reconstructor for 10 minutes, and I’m currently deep conditioning with Mielle Pomegranate and Honey Conditioner for however long this is gonna be in. Probably 30 minutes lol





Yay! You gave in to the temptation of the bucket list. Muahahahaha!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> Yay! You gave in to the temptation of the bucket list. Muahahahaha!


Yup my hair is so itchy and thick when it’s short and natural. I thought I was gonna be able to hang but scalp was like “naw, Sis.” I think it needs to be curled or something cause it’s  looks kinda funny


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift even my aunt was like “every time you cut your hair it comes back thicker and thicker.”


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I used my favorite relaxer Vitale Sensitive Scalp, for 15 minutes, followed by Giovanni Nutrafix hair reconstructor for 10 minutes, and I’m currently deep conditioning with Mielle Pomegranate and Honey Conditioner for however long this is gonna be in. Probably 30 minutes lol


This might not be my favorite relaxer anymore  I didn’t add anything to it, I just used straight relaxer and my hair looks like it’s kinda under processed. I’m gonna take a picture in the daylight to see it fully.


----------



## naturalpride

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> This might not be my favorite relaxer anymore  I didn’t add anything to it, I just used straight relaxer and my hair looks like it’s kinda under processed. I’m gonna take a picture in the daylight to see it fully.



What I noticed with virgin relaxers is that you usually have a do a corrective relaxer later due to lots of texture being left. When I did my virgin relaxer in January I had to do a corrective relaxer 10 weeks later to take some more of the texture out of my hair and I'm texlaxed. I used Silk Elements Shea Butter Mild Lye.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

naturalpride said:


> What I noticed with virgin relaxers is that you usually have a do a corrective relaxer later due to lots of texture being left. When I did my virgin relaxer in January I had to do a corrective relaxer 10 weeks later to take some more of the texture out of my hair and I'm texlaxed. I used Silk Elements Shea Butter Mild Lye.


*Facepalm* How did I forget that? Thank you so much for reminding me. I’m definitely gonna do a corrective relaxer, but before I do imma do a hard protein treatment. I used a no lye relaxer but it’s Guanadine Hydroxide and not the other kind.


----------



## naturalpride

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> *Facepalm* How did I forget that? Thank you so much for reminding me. I’m definitely gonna do a corrective relaxer, but before I do imma do a hard protein treatment. I used a no lye relaxer but it’s Guanadine Hydroxide and not the other kind.


You're welcome!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Forgot to mention, I had virtually no hair loss. Y’all should have seen me trying to comb out my little fro That shrinkage was not tryna let me go lol. I used a rat tail comb and I combed it dry    But I think the only reason why I didn’t have any breakage was that I washed my hair two days ago and started on the deep conditioning process but I didn’t get to rinse it out until last night


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y’all seen this? I’ve never seen this method before in my life. It seems to work for her.


----------



## LushLox

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Y’all I seen this? I’ve never seen this method before in my life. It seems to work for her.



This method has been mentioned a few times in this thread. People have said that the relaxer of course, is very thick so it’s a struggle to get it out of the applicator. You would have to cut quite a big hole to get the relaxer through, which could affect how well you can control it.

Potentially a good system though if you can get it working for you.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> This method has been mentioned a few times in this thread. People have said that the relaxer of course, is very thick so it’s a struggle to get it out of the applicator. You would have to cut quite a big hole to get the relaxer through, which could affect how well you can control it.
> 
> Potentially a good system though if you can get it working for you.


It’s been a while since I’ve read through this thread so I probably forgot about it lol. I think the reason it works for her is because according to the comment section she mixes it with conditioner and uses a dual tip applicator bottle she got from a kitchen supply store.


----------



## abioni

She ended up using her hands to apply the relaxer to the back because the front was tingling and using her hands was faster. I won't be using the a application bottle based on this. May still give it a try though since I mix my relaxer with conditioner and oil and I have an application bottle that I already cut the mouth to make it wider.

I like her method of applying the relaxer to both front sections at the same time. My right side was a bit straighter than my left side the last time I relaxed. I will try her method next time.



ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Y’all seen this? I’ve never seen this method before in my life. It seems to work for her.
> https://youtu.be/Fk69CLsiXts


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

abioni said:


> She ended up using her hands to apply the relaxer to the back because the front was tingling and using her hands was faster. I won't be using the a application bottle based on this. May still give it a try though since I mix my relaxer with conditioner and oil and I have an application bottle that I already cut the mouth to make it wider.
> 
> I like her method of applying the relaxer to both front sections at the same time. My right side was a bit straighter than my left side the last time I relaxed. I will try her method next time.


I might try it too since I have the equivalent of a pixie cut lol


----------



## alundra

I got some fresh aloe today (thanks to my hair dresser telling me she saw some at the local Caribbean shop) and I'm eager to use it on my hair after watching a lot of YT videos about it. I'm sure this has been mentioned upthread, but anyone use this? 

@Curls&Caramel do you live in the inaka or the _*CHO*_ inaka?


----------



## Curls&Caramel

alundra said:


> I got some fresh aloe today (thanks to my hair dresser telling me she saw some at the local Caribbean shop) and I'm eager to use it on my hair after watching a lot of YT videos about it. I'm sure this has been mentioned upthread, but anyone use this?
> 
> @Curls&Caramel do you live in the inaka or the _*CHO*_ inaka?


Hey Gurl! Just inaka. Ibaraki area. Country enough to be COMPLETELY annoying when it comes to accessing anything remotely useful for my hair. I do love living here otherwise. I picked the absolute worst time and place to decide to start a hair journey lol.


----------



## LushLox

I've just bought some fish oil for Omega 3, those coupled with my liquid biotin and Sugar Bear Hair supplements, should give me some decent growth over the next few months. I'll be stepping up the green smoothies as well, as I've slacked on this and it's a guaranteed winner in terms of growth, not to mention how good it is for my skin.


----------



## alundra

Curls&Caramel said:


> Hey Gurl! Just inaka. Ibaraki area. Country enough to be COMPLETELY annoying when it comes to accessing anything remotely useful for my hair. I do love living here otherwise. I picked the absolute worst time and place to decide to start a hair journey lol.



Understandable! I hope that everything there works out for you.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Relaxers are really something lol

You start off with one texture of hair, add this magical danger cream and Boom! You have an entirely different texture of hair.


----------



## mheatley

I am planning on doing the acv rinse and I wanted to know what is the ratio water to acv? Thanks in advance


naturalpride said:


> Ok gotcha,  you may want to try a bentonite clay treatment mixed with ACV. It's great at detoxing the hair and scalp to better help your hair receive the moisture that you're giving it.


----------



## naturalpride

mheatley said:


> I am planning on doing the acv rinse and I wanted to know what is the ratio water to acv? Thanks in advance



I typically do 25% acv and 75% water for after relaxer final rinse. I also use the same ratio in my spray as a detangler. Acv works great at detangling the hair.


----------



## mheatley

thank you 


naturalpride said:


> I typically do 25% acv and 75% water for after relaxer final rinse. I also use the same ratio in my spray as a detangler. Acv works great at detangling the hair.


----------



## LushLox

I washed and DC’d today but I haven’t done a protein treatment in ages. I keep meaning to do it, then don’t bother because of the ‘extra step.’ Laziness is a mutha.

I’ll do another wash in the week but this time, I most definitely will be using protein. My hair seems to thrive with protein too so it’s poor from me, got to do better.  

In other news I’m really enjoying air drying, hair feels nicely moisturised and smooth. Got a good routine with how to layer the leave ins and more specifically when to add them. But I’m only 4 weeks post so it’s supposed to be easy at this point lol. I’ll just keep doing what I’m doing throughout this next stretch.

I won’t be touching up again until around Christmas.


----------



## LushLox

Does anyone use Shea butter on their ends? I don’t use pure Shea but I occasionally use a balm which has a high Shea content. It’s so nice on the ends post air dry. And my hair isn’t weighed down and heavy.


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> I washed and DC’d today but I haven’t done a protein treatment in ages. I keep meaning to do it, then don’t bother because of the ‘extra step.’ Laziness is a mutha.
> 
> I’ll do another wash in the week but this time, I most definitely will be using protein. My hair seems to thrive with protein too so it’s poor from me, got to do better.
> 
> In other news I’m really enjoying air drying, hair feels nicely moisturised and smooth. Got a good routine with how to layer the leave ins and more specifically when to add them. But I’m only 4 weeks post so it’s supposed to be easy at this point lol. I’ll just keep doing what I’m doing throughout this next stretch.
> 
> I won’t be touching up again until around Christmas.



So uh, *looks around and whispers*, I mix my protein and moisture together to DC.  I stopped the 2-step process a long time ago bc my wash days were taking too long.  The only time I did them separately was when I would use a protein step in my relaxer process.


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> So uh, *looks around and whispers*, I mix my protein and moisture together to DC.  I stopped the 2-step process a long time ago bc my wash days were taking too long.  The only time I did them separately was when I would use a protein step in my relaxer process.



You're enabling my laziness!  
Sounds like a good idea for real though


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I got braids Saturday, and I’m gonna try to keep them in for a couple of months before I do my touch up.


----------



## Wenbev

going to take out these knotless braids this weekend. Currently 13 weeks post.  Really dont feel like relaxing so I think I'll get some box braids for the next 10 weeks.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Wenbev said:


> going to take out these knotless braids this weekend. Currently 13 weeks post.  Really dont feel like relaxing so I think I'll get some box braids for the next 10 weeks.


I’m just waiting for my hair to get long enough for knotless braids. I got some smedium size box braids in the mean time lol.


----------



## Wenbev

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m just waiting for my hair to get long enough for knotless braids. I got some smedium size box braids in the mean time lol.


My nape wasn't long enough so she just did regular extension braids back there and you couldn't really tell.  But they do not last as long as box braids so I probably would not get them done again.  I'd say max four weeks as mine started looking puffy after three even with a scarf nightly.  I also was not a fan of all the gel and grease as it made me break out even though I tried to rinse it out.


----------



## sunnieb

Returning to my little spray bottle!

My hair is better, but still in recovery. I've been going through all of my notes from growing my hair out before.  I used to carry a spray bottle in my purse so I could mist my hair throughout the day at work.

Even with all the moisturizing, dcing and cowashing, my hair still dries out during the day.  Especially in this Texas heat.

Plus, I use up these bottles pretty fast and I can change the mixture often.

For my first mix, I added NTM, ORS Carrot Oil and water.


----------



## Curls&Caramel

SOS! So the last few weeks my hair has felt super soft and moisturized for the first time in my life.  (Regimen: hot oil, wash, deep condition on Saturdays/Cowash on Wednesday. Damp bun on wash days and Braidout/braidout bun the rest of the week) 

My Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor FINALLY came in the mail from America. I had planned to put it my regimen from the beginning, but had to wait for it to ship. I used it a week ago and I guess my hair feels "strong" but I'm struggling to love it. My hair was still tangled after my DC, Much more hair came out in my wide tooth comb and after air drying my ends were back to being a lil crisp. (btw It's definitely the constructor not the 2 step and I moisture DCed afterwards.)

How often do you guys use it and how do you apply it?  I did 10 minutes with a heating cap and I was 3 weeks post.

Could I have put too much protein in my hair? I realized that the Cantu Leave-in repair cream that I use for my braidouts also has protein and I used that daily with no problems.


----------



## LushLox

Curls&Caramel said:


> SOS! So the last few weeks my hair has felt super soft and moisturized for the first time in my life.  (Regimen: hot oil, wash, deep condition on Saturdays/Cowash on Wednesday. Damp bun on wash days and Braidout/braidout bun the rest of the week)
> 
> My Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor FINALLY came in the mail from America. I had planned to put it my regimen from the beginning, but had to wait for it to ship. I used it a week ago and I guess my hair feels "strong" but I'm struggling to love it. My hair was still tangled after my DC, Much more hair came out in my wide tooth comb and after air drying my ends were back to being a lil crisp. (btw It's definitely the constructor not the 2 step and I moisture DCed afterwards.)
> 
> How often do you guys use it and how do you apply it?  I did 10 minutes with a heating cap and I was 3 weeks post.
> 
> Could I have put too much protein in my hair? I realized that the Cantu Leave-in repair cream that I use for my braidouts also has protein and I used that daily with no problems.



What DC did you use after the Aphogee 2 Minute? From what you’ve said there the DC doesn’t seem moisturising enough.

How do you air dry and what products do you use.


----------



## LushLox

I bought a really nice pure silk cap, it was expensive but I think it’ll be worth it.

I prepooed overnight with Olaplex No 3, then followed up with Affirm 5 in one and Coco and Eve.

I air dried then pin curled, then added my cap. Hair really retained the moisture the next day and my hair was nice and silky.


----------



## Wenbev

Curls&Caramel said:


> SOS! So the last few weeks my hair has felt super soft and moisturized for the first time in my life.  (Regimen: hot oil, wash, deep condition on Saturdays/Cowash on Wednesday. Damp bun on wash days and Braidout/braidout bun the rest of the week)
> 
> My Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor FINALLY came in the mail from America. I had planned to put it my regimen from the beginning, but had to wait for it to ship. I used it a week ago and I guess my hair feels "strong" but I'm struggling to love it. My hair was still tangled after my DC, Much more hair came out in my wide tooth comb and after air drying my ends were back to being a lil crisp. (btw It's definitely the constructor not the 2 step and I moisture DCed afterwards.)
> 
> How often do you guys use it and how do you apply it?  I did 10 minutes with a heating cap and I was 3 weeks post.
> 
> Could I have put too much protein in my hair? I realized that the Cantu Leave-in repair cream that I use for my braidouts also has protein and I used that daily with no problems.


I only use that reconstructor as a midstep protein after relaxing.  I would follow the directions on that one and use for only the two minutes.  You'd also need to follow any protein treatment with a moisturizing conditioner.  I'd rather see you use the reconstructor in the shower after shampooing, then use a moisture dc with heat for 20-40 minutes. I've learnt my lessons from protein overload.


----------



## sunnieb

@LushLox  where did you buy the silk cap?


----------



## MzSwift

Curls&Caramel said:


> SOS! So the last few weeks my hair has felt super soft and moisturized for the first time in my life.  (Regimen: hot oil, wash, deep condition on Saturdays/Cowash on Wednesday. Damp bun on wash days and Braidout/braidout bun the rest of the week)
> 
> My Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor FINALLY came in the mail from America. I had planned to put it my regimen from the beginning, but had to wait for it to ship. I used it a week ago and I guess my hair feels "strong" but I'm struggling to love it. My hair was still tangled after my DC, Much more hair came out in my wide tooth comb and after air drying my ends were back to being a lil crisp. (btw It's definitely the constructor not the 2 step and I moisture DCed afterwards.)
> 
> How often do you guys use it and how do you apply it?  I did 10 minutes with a heating cap and I was 3 weeks post.
> 
> Could I have put too much protein in my hair? I realized that the Cantu Leave-in repair cream that I use for my braidouts also has protein and I used that daily with no problems.



So sorry to hear that ((BIG HUG))

Salt to the rescue!!







Yes ma'am, protein overload is no joke. Fear of protein overload has terrified me throughout my entire HHJ which is why I either ALWAYS mix my protein with moisture when I DC or follow a protein tx with a long moisturizing DC.  The one time my hair was like what you're describing was after a henna tx.  To fix it, I added salt to a cheap moisturizing DC and it brought softness and moisture back to my hair.  Only use about 1.5 tsp to 1 tbsp of either table salt or sea salt if you want to try it.  

And when I'm being fancy I add some EVOO and sometimes honey to that for an extra infusion of moisture.  GL to you!


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> @LushLox  where did you buy the silk cap?



I got it from Etsy









						Chideno Pure Mulberry Silk Sleep Cap Women's Silk Sleep - Etsy UK
					

This Headbands & Turbans item by ChidenoCanada has 1496 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Canada. Listed on 05 Jan, 2023




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Wenbev

MzSwift said:


> So sorry to hear that ((BIG HUG))
> 
> Salt to the rescue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ma'am, protein overload is no joke. Fear of protein overload has terrified me throughout my entire HHJ which is why I either ALWAYS mix my protein with moisture when I DC or follow a protein tx with a long moisturizing DC.  The one time my hair was like what you're describing was after a henna tx.  To fix it, I added salt to a cheap moisturizing DC and it brought softness and moisture back to my hair.  Only use about 1.5 tsp to 1 tbsp of either table salt or sea salt if you want to try it.
> 
> And when I'm being fancy I add some EVOO and sometimes honey to that for an extra infusion of moisture.  GL to you!


yes @MzSwift salt is the ish thank you so much for teaching us that trick.  When I had my protein overload last year that is what saved the day. You always have the best and most sound advice!


----------



## Curls&Caramel

LushLox said:


> What DC did you use after the Aphogee 2 Minute? From what you’ve said there the DC doesn’t seem moisturising enough.
> 
> How do you air dry and what products do you use.


I used Keracare Humecto Creme Conditioner. Added EVOO, Avocado oil, and coconut oil. Used my hot head heating cap for about 30 min.

I hope Humecto is ok. It usually makes my hair so soft. And I just got my 5lb tub in the mail from the US. 

I tshirt dry for about 10 min. Spray liquid leave in (AS I AM leave in mixed with water,) Cantu repair cream leave in, and avocado oil. Sometimes I blow dry my hair on cool to speed up drying. Then pull it into a wet bun to air dry. Not sure if this is right, just going by trial and error.


----------



## Curls&Caramel

Wenbev said:


> I only use that reconstructor as a midstep protein after relaxing.  I would follow the directions on that one and use for only the two minutes.  You'd also need to follow any protein treatment with a moisturizing conditioner.  I'd rather see you use the reconstructor in the shower after shampooing, then use a moisture dc with heat for 20-40 minutes. I've learnt my lessons from protein overload.


If I ever touch the stuff again, definitely only going for the two minutes in the shower. Thanks for the advice. I go to the salon for my relaxers every 8-10 weeks, but I could try using it on the wash day the week after. 

I saw lots of videos and recommendations for once a week or once every two weeks use. Don't think I'll be playing around with protein until I get a better understanding of my hair.

Hopefully my hair can make due with the Cantu leave in.


----------



## Curls&Caramel

MzSwift said:


> So sorry to hear that ((BIG HUG))
> 
> Salt to the rescue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ma'am, protein overload is no joke. Fear of protein overload has terrified me throughout my entire HHJ which is why I either ALWAYS mix my protein with moisture when I DC or follow a protein tx with a long moisturizing DC.  The one time my hair was like what you're describing was after a henna tx.  To fix it, I added salt to a cheap moisturizing DC and it brought softness and moisture back to my hair.  Only use about 1.5 tsp to 1 tbsp of either table salt or sea salt if you want to try it.
> 
> And when I'm being fancy I add some EVOO and sometimes honey to that for an extra infusion of moisture.  GL to you!


Honey? Salt?! Girl I'm googling like crazy. Thank you so much for the tip. Today is wash day and I'm ready to be brave.


----------



## sunnieb

What's in my spray bottle this week?

NTM
Honey
Water

I spritz all throughout the day keeping moisture levels up.


----------



## sunnieb

Updated daily hairstyle. I spray my hair with my mix, especially my ends, and just roll it and clip it.


----------



## alundra

My spray bottle this week: Aloe vera juice, aloe vera (from an actual plant), rosewater, glycerin


----------



## sunnieb

alundra said:


> My spray bottle this week: Aloe vera juice, aloe vera (from an actual plant), rosewater, glycerin



This sounds awesome!

I had to buy a new spray bottle because the little one gets slippery and hard to spray.  Good to keep in my purse...... when i used to actually go places!


----------



## Curls&Caramel

sunnieb said:


> What's in my spray bottle this week?
> 
> NTM
> Honey
> Water
> 
> I spritz all throughout the day keeping moisture levels up.
> View attachment 462381


Sounds good.  Your hair doesn't get frizzy from the water?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I got my daily refreshers from APB so I’ve been spritzing my braids. TGIN Rosewater is pretty nice as well


----------



## mheatley

Today I prepooed with olive oil, Jamaican black caster oil, and coconut oil.
Washed with Shea moisture coconut & hibiscus curl and shine shampoo 
Deep conditioned with alter ego garlic mask and the coconut and hibiscus conditioner 
Leave in was salerm 21 silk protein and kinky curly
Sealed with biosilk maracuja oil and rice bran oil.

I have really fine strands and this is causing me single strand tangles/knots and when detangling too much shed hair for my liking. Anyone have any suggestions or a change in my routine that might help.

also just ordered olaplex no.0 and no.3


----------



## sunnieb

Curls&Caramel said:


> Sounds good.  Your hair doesn't get frizzy from the water?



Not at all. 

My hair is extremely dry.  It drinks my mix up and demands more.


----------



## sunnieb

My spray bottle this week:

Honey
Jojoba oil
NTM
Water


----------



## Wenbev

I didn't get box braids after I took out the knotless ones after all. I relaxed instead at 14 weeks post. Since I only have to go into the office Thurs-Fri, I'll just braid my hair in sections during the week and do a braid out when I go in.


----------



## starfish

I’m BSL on my way to MBL and I’m getting impatient and have started to become a product junkie.  I need to keep it simple, wash, deep condition, moisturize and seal, and bunning. I really want to go to WL but when I get to MBL I’ll probably do what I always do, say it’s too much hair (I like to rollerset and wear it out) and cut it back to BSL.  I really prefer to wear my hair down but I‘m going through menopause and it’s too hot. (Lawd I’m so hot!)  So wet bunning it is.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I still have these braids in lol I’m really tempted to take them out but I’m still bald headed


----------



## 11228

I self installed box braids out of boredom over the week. I hope my hair magically fixes itself when I take out the braids in about 5/6 weeks. I haven't been able to get to the sweet spot between moisture and protein in a long time

I wish I knew what I was doing wrong for my hair to tangle on itself so much that I can't run a wide tooth comb through it


----------



## abioni

I find that it is better to detangle my hair after washing it, rinse out my deep conditioner and wrap it in a tshirt for some minutes, before applying a leave-in and oil. I used to go straight to applying the leave-in without detangling it first, believing the leave-in will provide slip and make it easier to detangle. But the process of applying a leave-in conditioner to my hair while it's already tangled only made it more tangled if I don't detangle first. I'm liking this process so far. Reduces my tangles majorly and saves me time.


----------



## LushLox

It’s quiet in this thread. Let’s keep it going ladies! 

I feel like I’ve really retained during the last three months. I’m putting this down to:-

Donning my hair in my pure silk cap (well for half of that period).
Not combing my hair that often. I work from home so I’ve been able to just keep my hair wrapped up in my silk cap
Upped the protein - hair feels a lot stronger.

Another observation is Olaplex Bonding oil is an amazing oil. So light but effective!

It’s the only good news to come from more or less being a hermit lately lol


----------



## bronzeqtoftx

It’ll be a month on October first since my return to relaxer from natural. I have No regrets about self-relaxing. It’s been so much easier for me. I have underprocessed ends but I don’t plan to correct because to wear my hair down much. I also figure with regular trims they’ll be gone soon enough without me chopping my ends off immediately.

I appreciate how much easier it is to get to my scalp. As a medium length naturalista my hair was too coarse to really properly care my scalp. It was always a non ending battle to detangle for me as well.

For the most part my routine has been: Ouidad Climate Control shampoo,
AG Sleeek conditioner, Mielle Leave in conditioner, Eco gel in argan formula. Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor that I use every two weeks as well.


----------



## GraceandJoy

Hi Ladies, My hair is/continues to get healthier.  I keep it in a bun and very moisturized, whether I work from home or go into the office.  I relax  my hair every 10-16 weeks.  I just completed week 11.  Will relax any day now. 

About a month ago, I started using Argan Oil Treatment to seal.  I use it in rotation with my shea butter mix and Blue Magic.  The Argan Oil Treatment was recommended to me by a Sally's Beauty Supply sales person.  I've gone through one bottle and now working on my second.  I love this stuff.  It keeps my hair so soft.  I still use Olaplex #3, 4, 5, 6, and 7 but don't use 7 as often because I like a lot of oil on my hair and the #7 container is small.  I started using Olaplex #0 too. 

My hair is strong, soft, and healthy.  I'm still aiming for my tailbone braid.  I don't think I will make it this year, maybe next year.


----------



## Curls&Caramel

LushLox said:


> It’s quiet in this thread. Let’s keep it going ladies!
> 
> I feel like I’ve really retained during the last three months. I’m putting this down to:-
> 
> Donning my hair in my pure silk cap (well for half of that period).
> Not combing my hair that often. I work from home so I’ve been able to just keep my hair wrapped up in my silk cap
> Upped the protein - hair feels a lot stronger.
> 
> Another observation is Olaplex Bonding oil is an amazing oil. So light but effective!
> 
> It’s the only good news to come from more or less being a hermit lately lol


Congrats! Those are all great ideas. I was thinking of trying out Olaplex #3 too. Is that the bonding oil? Or are you referencing a different one?


----------



## Curls&Caramel

Trim ladies! Trim Trim TRIM! I've been struggling through my healthy hair journey since I started this summer. Hair was slowly improving but it never truly felt very different. My hair has been horribly uneven since 2020 started. Got relaxed last weekend and this time FINALLY bit the bullet and got a cut.  Told the Japanese stylist to even it out with a blunt cut, and closed my eyes and prayed. 

Washed my hair on my own this weekend and it's like someone put someone else's hair on my head! It's soft. It's SHINY. I airdried and didn't look like a tumbleweed. Convinced it's sorcery. 

Thank you ladies for all of your wonderful moisturizing advice! That plus letting those scraggly ends go is making all the difference in the world.

The last few weeks I've added a honey/hot oil prepoo, proper protein use, a second deep condition every week and a natural spray from aloe vera juice, rose water, glycerin and essential oils that is perfect for my hair any time.

I can finally get excited about what's next. Now working on getting this braid out to shoulder length. It's chin length now. Lots of work to do.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I still have these braids in surprisingly. The back still doing its thing lol everything is slipping and sliding. I’m pretty sure a braid is gonna fall out one of these days.


----------



## LushLox

Curls&Caramel said:


> Trim ladies! Trim Trim TRIM! I've been struggling through my healthy hair journey since I started this summer. Hair was slowly improving but it never truly felt very different. My hair has been horribly uneven since 2020 started. Got relaxed last weekend and this time FINALLY bit the bullet and got a cut.  Told the Japanese stylist to even it out with a blunt cut, and closed my eyes and prayed.
> 
> Washed my hair on my own this weekend and it's like someone put someone else's hair on my head! It's soft. It's SHINY. I airdried and didn't look like a tumbleweed. Convinced it's sorcery.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your wonderful moisturizing advice! That plus letting those scraggly ends go is making all the difference in the world.
> 
> The last few weeks I've added a honey/hot oil prepoo, proper protein use, a second deep condition every week and a natural spray from aloe vera juice, rose water, glycerin and essential oils that is perfect for my hair any time.
> 
> I can finally get excited about what's next. Now working on getting this braid out to shoulder length. It's chin length now. Lots of work to do.




So true about the trimming. I used to be scared of it but my goodness once I got over the fear and trimmed regularly my hair thrives now. And it very quickly grows back too; there’s nothing quite like the look and feel of freshly trimmed hair.

I think what I have been guilty of is trimming too much off so it has delayed my progress. But in saying that my ends are in very good condition right now so I probably won’t trim again now until the end of the year.


----------



## LushLox

Curls&Caramel said:


> Congrats! Those are all great ideas. I was thinking of trying out Olaplex #3 too. Is that the bonding oil? Or are you referencing a different one?



No 3 is the pre shampoo treatment. If you only try one thing from Olaplex it should be this, it is a very good treatment.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I just watched this lady have a 35 minute relaxer application process and her hair is still thick, and she didn’t have any relaxer burn. I wanted to ask her how does it feel being God’s favorite


----------



## 11228

Love seeing all the new "faces" here.

I whooped at the mention of Blue magic. I am discarding all the brainwashing I've received on grease and silicones being bad for us. I am back to pink oil and doogro. Bite me marketers


----------



## mheatley

abioni said:


> I find that it is better to detangle my hair after washing it, rinse out my deep conditioner and wrap it in a tshirt for some minutes, before applying a leave-in and oil. I used to go straight to applying the leave-in without detangling it first, believing the leave-in will provide slip and make it easier to detangle. But the process of applying a leave-in conditioner to my hair while it's already tangled only made it more tangled if I don't detangle first. I'm liking this process so far. Reduces my tangles majorly and saves me time.



Do you detangle before or after putting in the deep conditioner?  After about 6 weeks post, detangling is such a journey for me...so if you have found the magic recipe, please let me know lol


----------



## mheatley

Curls&Caramel said:


> Trim ladies! Trim Trim TRIM! I've been struggling through my healthy hair journey since I started this summer. Hair was slowly improving but it never truly felt very different. My hair has been horribly uneven since 2020 started. Got relaxed last weekend and this time FINALLY bit the bullet and got a cut.  Told the Japanese stylist to even it out with a blunt cut, and closed my eyes and prayed.
> 
> Washed my hair on my own this weekend and it's like someone put someone else's hair on my head! It's soft. It's SHINY. I airdried and didn't look like a tumbleweed. Convinced it's sorcery.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your wonderful moisturizing advice! That plus letting those scraggly ends go is making all the difference in the world.
> 
> The last few weeks I've added a honey/hot oil prepoo, proper protein use, a second deep condition every week and a natural spray from aloe vera juice, rose water, glycerin and essential oils that is perfect for my hair any time.
> 
> I can finally get excited about what's next. Now working on getting this braid out to shoulder length. It's chin length now. Lots of work to do.


I finally got a trim last weekend also, and I have to agree that it works miracles...I had convinced myself that I didn't really need to trim since I only use heat sparingly, but I am convinced I was wrong because I think I was still getting some spilt ends since my hair feels so much better after the trim.


----------



## mheatley

Need a new deep conditioner for my weekly/bi-weekly washes; any recommendations?

Also, received my olaplex no.0 and no.3 in the mail today, so will finally get to try them this weekend.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

mheatley said:


> Need a new deep conditioner for my weekly/bi-weekly washes; any recommendations?
> 
> Also, received my olaplex no.0 and no.3 in the mail today, so will finally get to try them this weekend.


There’s a deep conditioner thread. If I find it I’ll edit my comment or I’ll tag you in a new post.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@mheatley I found it! https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...delicious-deep-conditioning-challenge.829047/


----------



## Curls&Caramel

Gonna buy Olaplex 3 to nail down the rest of this regimen. Are you guys using it before or after your shampoo? Are you also using a reconstructor the same day like Aphogee 2 minute or are you alternating? Protein/Moisture balance is my nemesis.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Curls&Caramel said:


> Gonna buy Olaplex 3 to nail down the rest of this regimen. Are you guys using it before or after your shampoo? Are you also using a reconstructor the same day like Aphogee 2 minute or are you alternating? Protein/Moisture balance is my nemesis.


I don’t use Olaplex 3, but I do use a reconstructor. I use it same day.


----------



## LushLox

Curls&Caramel said:


> Gonna buy Olaplex 3 to nail down the rest of this regimen. Are you guys using it before or after your shampoo? Are you also using a reconstructor the same day like Aphogee 2 minute or are you alternating? Protein/Moisture balance is my nemesis.



Always before my shampoo, think of it as a pre-poo. This is how I use it and I get great results every time:-

Make sure the hair is completely wet before applying
Apply a plastic cap and sleep in it overnight
Shampoo and proceed to treatment /or DC
No.3 is not a protein treatment so if you need to use a protein just go ahead and use it the same day.

Whatever you do follow it up with a DC, it's only really once you rinse out that DC do you appreciate how nice your hair feels - well this is my experience!


----------



## Wenbev

will be six weeks post on Thurs.  Yesterday, did an olaplaex standalone treatment with no 1 and 2 and followed up with a deep condish.  Hair feels great. Will try to get back to doing them monthly.


----------



## LushLox

No one posts pictures anymore 

Here’s a satin pillow roller set, looks quite curly but it drops nicely during the day.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> No one posts pictures anymore
> 
> Here’s a satin pillow roller set, looks quite curly but it drops nicely during the day.
> View attachment 464165


It looks beautiful! I still have braids in


----------



## Wenbev

LushLox said:


> No one posts pictures anymore
> 
> Here’s a satin pillow roller set, looks quite curly but it drops nicely during the day.
> View attachment 464165


you still have that beautiful doll baby hair!


----------



## LushLox

Wenbev said:


> you still have that beautiful doll baby hair!



Aww thanks, I’m trying to get to where you are lol


----------



## 11228

Olaplex sale going on right now






						Search | Sephora
					

Search all your beauty needs at Sephora. We have you covered from head to toe, whether you're looking for makeup, skin care, fragrance, hair care, or bath & body products.




					www.sephora.com
				




I am going to try this kit tonight. Any recommendations on how to?


----------



## 11228

LushLox said:


> No one posts pictures anymore
> 
> Here’s a satin pillow roller set, looks quite curly but it drops nicely during the day.
> View attachment 464165



Love it!!!!


----------



## demlew

11228 said:


> Olaplex sale going on right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search | Sephora
> 
> 
> Search all your beauty needs at Sephora. We have you covered from head to toe, whether you're looking for makeup, skin care, fragrance, hair care, or bath & body products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sephora.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to try this kit tonight. Any recommendations on how to?


I love #3 and it’s like a pre-poo. I leave it in for longer than what the bottle says. I’ve even slept in it (not intentionally) with no ill effects. #4 - the shampoo is great and seems concentrated so it doesn’t take much. I have no observations on 5 and 6. I though they were just ok, but it’s a great line in general.


----------



## GraceandJoy

11228 said:


> Olaplex sale going on right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search | Sephora
> 
> 
> Search all your beauty needs at Sephora. We have you covered from head to toe, whether you're looking for makeup, skin care, fragrance, hair care, or bath & body products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sephora.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to try this kit tonight. Any recommendations on how to?


I use Olaplex with every wash and I'm experiencing consistent, great (soft, strong, resilient hair) results. I tend to follow the directions on the packaging for all products except #3. I almost always keep it in longer 20 minutes or I fall asleep with it in my hair or I leave it on for hours.  I use #s  0, 3, 4, 5, 6, & 7. I use #7 less frequently because I tend to be heavy handed with oils, pomades, & butters.


----------



## 11228

Thank you guys!

I am going to leave #3 on overnight then. Do you shampoo before or after #3?


----------



## demlew

11228 said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> I am going to leave #3 on overnight then. Do you shampoo before or after #3?


I don’t shampoo before #3. I may spritz my hair with water if it’s really dry, just so I can put it on and detangle.


----------



## GraceandJoy

11228 said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> I am going to leave #3 on overnight then. Do you shampoo before or after #3?


YW.  I usually shampoo after a #3 treatment.  However......if I have an "excessive" amount of butters and pomade on my hair, I will shampoo first and dry with my turban towel (quick air dry).  Doing this is time consuming, so I started using #0.  #0 preps the hair for #3.  I hope this makes sense.


----------



## 11228

GraceandJoy said:


> YW.  I usually shampoo after a #3 treatment.  However......if I have an "excessive" amount of butters and pomade on my hair, I will shampoo first and dry with my turban towel (quick air dry).  Doing this is time consuming, so I started using #0.  #0 preps the hair for #3.  I hope this makes sense.



It makes perfect sense. Thank you!


----------



## LushLox

11228 said:


> It makes perfect sense. Thank you!



You’re going to love it. Suddenly my hair feels so strong and resilient now after months of consistent use.


----------



## BonBon88

I love Olaplex as well!  I started relaxing again in June and will do so again in January.  Because I use such heavy oils and hair cream when I bun, I wash my hair before using No. 2 (I’m not sure if the company took into account the fact that many/most black women use heavy products when creating their instructions).  After a few hours I rinse it out without shampooing again, then apply deep conditioner or henna when I feel like I need it.  I only use No. 1 (when relaxing), 2 and 6 - they’ve worked wonders for my hair in the last year.


----------



## 11228

You guys are right. I love it!  I used No 3, 4,5 and 6 and my hair has never been more manageable! My 8 weeks worth of new growth is nice and loose! My plan is to alternate with a protein/moisture dc for every wash

Where you do guys find no. 1? I suppose it goes in relaxers? I would love to have one on hand for my next relaxer


----------



## BonBon88

11228 said:


> You guys are right. I love it!  I used No 3, 4,5 and 6 and my hair has never been more manageable! My 8 weeks worth of new growth is nice and loose! My plan is to alternate with a protein/moisture dc for every wash
> 
> Where you do guys find no. 1? I suppose it goes in relaxers? I would love to have one on hand for my next relaxer



No. 1 and 2 (and all the rest) are sold on sites like Ebay and Overstock with great reviews - make of that what you will . Some vendors have better standing than others so it's important to research. You could also find someone who has a cosmetology license or any other beauty industry license (I was told the type of license doesn't matter as long as it's beauty industry, whatever that means).

Some mix No. 1 into the relaxer itself before application, then apply No. 2 later in the process.  I personally mix any oil I have on hand with my relaxer, apply it, rinse it really well, then an ACV rinse and then neutralizing shampoo (ACV rinse cuts down washing with neutralizing shampoo significantly - the suds turn white after like 2 washes but I wash 3 or 4 times to be safe).  After that I apply No. 1 and 2 for an hour, rinse, then deep condition with heat.  So it really just depends on your hair and when you think it's best to incorporate the products into your relaxer routine.


----------



## 11228

BonBon88 said:


> No. 1 and 2 (and all the rest) are sold on sites like Ebay and Overstock with great reviews - make of that what you will . Some vendors have better standing than others so it's important to research. You could also find someone who has a cosmetology license or any other beauty industry license (I was told the type of license doesn't matter as long as it's beauty industry, whatever that means).
> 
> Some mix No. 1 into the relaxer itself before application, then apply No. 2 later in the process.  I personally mix any oil I have on hand with my relaxer, apply it, rinse it really well, then an ACV rinse and then neutralizing shampoo (ACV rinse cuts down washing with neutralizing shampoo significantly - the suds turn white after like 2 washes but I wash 3 or 4 times to be safe).  After that I apply No. 1 and 2 for an hour, rinse, then deep condition with heat.  So it really just depends on your hair and when you think it's best to incorporate the products into your relaxer routine.



I was thinking of doing the first type but that largely depends on what I have on hand when the time comes

Thank you so much sharing that with me/us!


----------



## 11228

Did my second Olaplex wash with #3, 4, 5 & 6. If these results keep up, I might never relax lol!

It is so so good for my hair. The softness and ease in detangling is unreal!


----------



## BonBon88

11228 said:


> I was thinking of doing the first type but that largely depends on what I have on hand when the time comes
> 
> Thank you so much sharing that with me/us!



You're very welcome


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I finally took one braid out    I have so much new growth, I look like I’m natural lol. I have a confession to make though: I did the bare minimum this time around. I “washed” it a couple of times with this no rinse foam for braids, but I didn’t cover my head at all except for the first couple of weeks. I did however sleep on a satin pillow case. I barely sprayed leave in conditioner, but I didn’t cover my hair when I took my shower-bath (I basically stood up in the shower long enough to wash the essentials then I sat down and let the shower water run over me. I be tired and the water feels good lol). And I kept these braids in for almost a whole 3 months, when I used to take them out after a month, but that was when I was doing my own hair. Younger me would be looking at me now like:

But anyhoo, I feel like I don’t have the stamina and patience to do my hair so frequently like I used to. I did have some buildup, but it was at least a good inch or so into the braid.  These braids are (Literally) hanging by faith and a satin Scrunchie.


Here’s a picture of the buildup eww lmao


And here’s a picture of stretched and twisted hair
 .............

This post took me so long to write  I had to try and figure out how to size the pictures so they don’t turn sideways. They’re so small, but if I would have done full size image they would have been super huge. I put it to you this way: when I started writing this post my phone was on 6% it’s on 76% now lmao. So anyway heyyy, heyyy, how y’all doing? 
My next step is to decide if I wanna relax after I take these braids out or just wait and do another long term protective style. I definitely need a good clarifying shampoo,moisturizing deep conditioner, and reconstructive treatment.

I’m trying to figure out if I should be ashamed of myself or no.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I finally took one braid out    I have so much new growth, I look like I’m natural lol. I have a confession to make though: I did the bare minimum this time around. I “washed” it a couple of times with this no rinse foam for braids, but I didn’t cover my head at all except for the first couple of weeks. I did however sleep on a satin pillow case. I barely sprayed leave in conditioner, but I didn’t cover my hair when I took my shower-bath (I basically stood up in the shower long enough to wash the essentials then I sat down and let the shower water run over me. I be tired and the water feels good lol). And I kept these braids in for almost a whole 3 months, when I used to take them out after a month, but that was when I was doing my own hair. Younger me would be looking at me now like:
> View attachment 464781
> But anyhoo, I feel like I don’t have the stamina and patience to do my hair so frequently like I used to. I did have some buildup, but it was at least a good inch or so into the braid.  These braids are (Literally) hanging by faith and a satin Scrunchie.
> View attachment 464793
> 
> Here’s a picture of the buildup eww lmao
> View attachment 464795
> 
> And here’s a picture of stretched and twisted hair
> View attachment 464797 .............View attachment 464799
> 
> This post took me so long to write  I had to try and figure out how to size the pictures so they don’t turn sideways. They’re so small, but if I would have done full size image they would have been super huge. I put it to you this way: when I started writing this post my phone was on 6% it’s on 76% now lmao. So anyway heyyy, heyyy, how y’all doing?
> My next step is to decide if I wanna relax after I take these braids out or just wait and do another long term protective style. I definitely need a good clarifying shampoo,moisturizing deep conditioner, and reconstructive treatment.
> 
> I’m trying to figure out if I should be ashamed of myself or no.


Also ignore my oddly tiny ears. I’m one of the few people that have to change my earbuds to the smallest pair.


----------



## abioni

@ItsMeLilLucky, great progress. Did you use your homemade xcel 21 spray during the time?


----------



## abioni

I detangle after deep conditioner. My hair is fluffy before I put products like leave-in and oil in it so it's easier to detangle. Keep in mind that I use moisturizing shampoo and conditioner so that probably helps too.



mheatley said:


> Do you detangle before or after putting in the deep conditioner?  After about 6 weeks post, detangling is such a journey for me...so if you have found the magic recipe, please let me know lol


----------



## abioni

I don't remember where I saw the method of holding one's hair up (hair divided in sections. I do 4 sections.) with one hand and using the other to scrub the scalp. This way, the hair is held up and away from the scalp. This has helped me in reducing tangles. I used to wash my hair with it laying on my head and scrubbing away. This agitated my strands and caused tangles.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

abioni said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky, great progress. Did you use your homemade xcel 21 spray during the time?


No, I haven’t made any since the 2nd batch  
It’s really a space issue right now for me.


----------



## Whimsicalgodess

Hey ladies! I see all the oloplex reviews on here and was wondering can this system replace needing to do protein treatments? If not can you do a hard one less often?


----------



## sunnieb

@ItsMeLilLucky your posts always make me 

Your hair looks great!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky your posts always make me
> 
> Your hair looks great!


Yay, I’m glad I could make you laugh  Thanks, but sister girl SERIOUSLY needs a protein treatment lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Whimsicalgodess said:


> Hey ladies! I see all the oloplex reviews on here and was wondering can this system replace needing to do protein treatments? If not can you do a hard one less often?


From what I read, no it can’t replace a protein treatment since it’s a bond reconstructor. I think they’re two different things.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think after my last Vitale Sensitive Scalp relaxer, I might have to court a new relaxer. What y’all like nowadays?


----------



## Wenbev

Whimsicalgodess said:


> Hey ladies! I see all the oloplex reviews on here and was wondering can this system replace needing to do protein treatments? If not can you do a hard one less often?


olaplex is not a protein treat so you'll definitely still need to hit up protein in your reg.  check out the olaplaex thread, lots of good info


----------



## Wenbev

relaxed Saturday morning at 10 weeks.  Still using ORS no lye.  did a midstep protein rx, neutralized, ACV and finished with frenchperm. 30 min under heat cap with moisturizing condish and flat ironed for the first time since early March.  Also did a light trim.


----------



## GraceandJoy

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I think after my last Vitale Sensitive Scalp relaxer, I might have to court a new relaxer. What y’all like nowadays?


I still use Revlon mild; it's a lye relaxer. I've been using it since 1996 or so with consistent, reliable results.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My newgrowth is kicking my hind parts    
I need to hurry up and do a protein treatment so I can relax.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Did y’all know Chi had a relaxer? I bet that sucker expensive as heck lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I really just realized they changed the formula of my relaxer. I probably realized it before and forgot lol. Me= (imagine the cow jumping over the moon) Object Permanence The old formula had Guanadine Hydroxide and the new formula has Calcium Hydroxide. That’s why I stopped using the Vitale Sensitive Scalp the first time, but I forgot, and just auto pilot bought the Vitale.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Just ordered the new relaxer. It’s different from what I usually use and I hope it works for me. I’m nervous


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was randomly thinking about the time I relaxed my hair twice in two weeks because the texture in the back was weird  

But...I think I’m slowly getting tired of short hair. What I have going on right now with this new growth and this short hair....I look ridiculous  Thank Gawd I don’t have anywhere to go.


----------



## 11228

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I think after my last Vitale Sensitive Scalp relaxer, I might have to court a new relaxer. What y’all like nowadays?



Good question. I am thinking of switching from lye to no-lye for my next touch-up, hopefully this weekend. I am thinking of going back to Phytospecific. It was perfect until I had a bad reaction to it.  I have come to realize I may have bought a compromised version from Amazon.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Do y’all ever go back and read some of the old relaxer threads? Ahh, nothing like a trip down memory lane lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Me to me right now   I should have just waited until I got to my side of town to take my hair down...and I should have taken better care of my hair. I tried this experiment and me no likey


----------



## TLC1020

10 weeks post and more to go..


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m about to do this relaxer either tomorrow or Sunday. I look crazy


----------



## 11228

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m about to do this relaxer either tomorrow or Sunday. I look crazy



Relaxing today. I did something crazy and co-washed first to loosen the new growth to avoid tangles


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

11228 said:


> Relaxing today. I did something crazy and co-washed first to loosen the new growth to avoid tangles


 That’s brave. How did it work out for you?


----------



## 11228

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That’s brave. How did it work out for you?



Best relaxer experience ever! Between working with extremely manageable hair and Olaplex #3 mid-step, the outcome is superb. I wasn't expecting the "fullness" I am experiencing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I was randomly thinking about the time I relaxed my hair twice in two weeks because the texture in the back was weird


In my defense I did do a hard protein treatment a couple of days before I relaxed again lol. It came out nice if I recall correctly.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

11228 said:


> Best relaxer experience ever! Between working with extremely manageable hair and Olaplex #3 mid-step, the outcome is superb. I wasn't expecting the "fullness" I am experiencing!


One more question: did you do the relaxer on wet hair or did you do it on air dried hair?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I did my relaxer last night and I realized I basically SHREDDED my hair when I thought I should put conditioner on my hair to take my braids down.  I have got to stop doing my hair when I’m tired. Honestly I was losing waaaay less hair when I dry detangled my hair. Now it’s time for recovery mode. I haven’t measured but I think I have anywhere from 1/2 inch to maybe 3 or 4 inches all over my head. I have enough to make a tiny ponytail, but I have to give my ends some type of trim lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

One good thing I have to give up to my new relaxer is that I lost like 5 hairs through out the entire process from relaxer application to deep condition. Although it probably also attributed to my Aphogee 2-step/deep condition (I mix them both together for “efficiency”) two days prior lol


----------



## 11228

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> One more question: did you do the relaxer on wet hair or did you do it on air dried hair?



I let it completely air dry before applying the relaxer


----------



## LushLox

11228 said:


> Relaxing today. I did something crazy and co-washed first to loosen the new growth to avoid tangles



It’s not crazy at all, I regularly wash my hair the day before a relaxer. I get the best results this way, I can easily get through the regrowth as it’s so soft.


----------



## 11228

LushLox said:


> It’s not crazy at all, I regularly wash my hair the day before a relaxer. I get the best results this way, I can easily get through the regrowth as it’s so soft.



This would be my new regime. Co-wash my hair early in the day and proceed with relaxer when it dries


----------



## Missjaxon

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Also ignore my oddly tiny ears. I’m one of the few people that have to change my earbuds to the smallest pair.


I am laughing with you because even the smallest ones make my ears hurt.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Missjaxon said:


> I am laughing with you because even the smallest ones make my ears hurt.


Our poor little ears lol


----------



## sunnieb

Just a random pic of my hair today. Appreciating the fact that my nape is there.  Still short overall, but I'm glad for the little things as my hair recovers.


----------



## demlew

sunnieb said:


> Just a random pic of my hair today. Appreciating the fact that my nape is there.  Still short overall, but I'm glad for the little things as my hair recovers.
> View attachment 465287


Your hair is beautiful! Do you mind sharing where you bought the clip? TIA!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

demlew said:


> Your hair is beautiful! Do you mind sharing where you bought the clip? TIA!


I think she said it was a flexi 8 clip from this company  https://www.lillarose.biz/
i don’t know why the link isn’t clickable. You might have to just copy and paste in a different tap.
Edit: oh snap never mind it is clickable lmao


----------



## sunnieb

demlew said:


> Your hair is beautiful! Do you mind sharing where you bought the clip? TIA!


Thank you so much!  

@ItsMeLilLucky is right. It's a flexi 8 clip.   The website I used isn't active, but you can order them here.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My hair’s like “Oh no ma’am, what you not about to do is just slap some moisturizer and go on your merry way. Bring that tail HERE (points dramatically as hair can)and actually part and apply the moisturizer. The nerve of you thinking you can just squeeze some moisturizer in your hair and go. RESPECT MY DENSITY ”
Me:   
Sorry Sybil lol


----------



## demlew

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My hair’s like “Oh no ma’am, what you not about to do is just slap some moisturizer and go on your merry way. Bring that tail HERE (points dramatically as hair can)and actually part and apply the moisturizer. The nerve of you thinking you can just squeeze some moisturizer in your hair and go. RESPECT MY DENSITY ”
> Me:
> Sorry Sybil lol


Thanks for that. I think my hair is suffering from doing that. I pledge to moisturize the right way this week!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

demlew said:


> Thanks for that. I think my hair is suffering from doing that. I pledge to moisturize the right way this week!


No problem, I needed too lol. I moisturized my hair and the inside was still dry like I never touched it. I was like “what in world?”


----------



## sunnieb

Fought off the lazy bug tonight to go ahead and dc my hair. 

Did a clarifying shampoo, shampoo w/Nexxus Keraphix, then dc w/Nexxus Keraphix Conditioner mixed w/ honey and evoo.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I asked 2 of my relatives and they said my bald spot is not really a bald spot, it just looks like I over-parted in that spot.
Me: it’s a bald spot   

Meanwhile I’m feeling my roots and it feels like these suckers reverted. I already miss the shampoo and deep conditioning after a fresh relaxer.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I really just have my edges and a good 10% of the left side of my head relaxed the way I want it. I was trying to be careful and use a lesser time and I’m feeling WHOLE COILS in parts of my head whew Lawd . Next time I’m going for the whole shebang and using the highest time allowed. And instead of me doing left and right halves (half’s? Idk girl I feel like I’m getting dumb. I need to read some books), I’m gonna do top and bottoms. I guess I got something wet doing it left and right  I feel like since I don’t really use heat, and my hair is more on the coarse side, I can go for the bone-straighter(? Jesus be some English lessons)  look.


----------



## alundra

Many weeks post relaxer here, but England went into a month long lockdown again and if we're lucky salons and everything else will open on December 2nd.

Right now the only things open are fast food (takeout/takeaway only), supermarkets and garden centres.


----------



## TLC1020

12 weeks post relaxer
Currently wearing box braids, not sure how much newgrowth I gained.


----------



## lorr1e1

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> One more question: did you do the relaxer on wet hair or did you do it on air dried hair?


NEVER ever do relaxer on wet hair it needs to be dry. Please never tell anyone else to put relaxer on wet hair. 

When I was young and stupid I washed my hair previous day, relaxed it the next IT BURNED THE HELL OUT MY SCALP big lesions.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

lorr1e1 said:


> NEVER ever do relaxer on wet hair it needs to be dry. Please never tell anyone else to put relaxer on wet hair.
> 
> When I was young and stupid I washed my hair previous day, relaxed it the next IT BURNED THE HELL OUT MY SCALP big lesions.


Where in my sentence did you read me saying to put relaxer on wet hair? I know not to tell people to put it on their wet hair. What kind of person do you think I am?


----------



## lorr1e1

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Where in my sentence did you read me saying to put relaxer on wet hair? I know not to tell people to put it on their wet hair. What kind of person do you think I am?


Take a look at the message you wrote it's on my reply to yours


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

lorr1e1 said:


> Take a look at the message you wrote it's on my reply to yours


I’m confused  reply  it to me


----------



## GGsKin

@ItsMeLilLucky lol I feel like I'm in some kind of twilight zone. I read your question. I don't see how it was perceived as a direction.


----------



## Theresamonet

Back in the day, some posters used to relax or texlax on wet/damp hair with no ill effects. I used to do the half/half method and some parts would be wet by the time I got to the second half. My hair was okay.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GGsKin said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky lol I feel like I'm in some kind of twilight zone. I read your question. I don't see how it was perceived as a direction.


I thought I sleep-typed it. I was looking  for it too


----------



## lorr1e1

If you know that you do not put relaxers on "wet hair or air dried hair" which is what she asked, then why ask the question?  

I made the stupid mistake as a young teenager not knowing much about relaxers. By washing their hair the previous day, the next day the salon advised against it but I was stubborn and was made to sign a disclaimer, guess what I burned my scalp badly I can still feel one of the lesions on the nape of my neck. 

I have been relaxing mine since I was 15 either at salon, cousin who trained as a hair dresser or 10 years myself. I'm in my 40's. We all know you don't relax wet hair and must be completely dry, scalp undisturbed preferably for one week before relaxing. 

Your hair and scalp changes as you get older. I'm fortunate with my last few self relaxers 2 years ago that I haven't burned at all by being very careful. Yet my relaxer done by salon 3 months ago normally burns go figure. I just hope in my next self-lax, likely next week will once again not burn.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

lorr1e1 said:


> If you know that you do not put relaxers on "wet hair or air dried hair" which is what she asked, then why ask the question?
> 
> I made the stupid mistake as a young teenager not knowing much about relaxers. By washing their hair the previous day, the next day the salon advised against it but I was stubborn and was made to sign a disclaimer, guess what I burned my scalp badly I can still feel one of the lesions on the nape of my neck.
> 
> I have been relaxing mine since I was 15 either at salon, cousin who trained as a hair dresser or 10 years myself. I'm in my 40's. We all know you don't relax wet hair and must be completely dry, scalp undisturbed preferably for one week before relaxing.
> 
> Your hair and scalp changes as you get older. I'm fortunate with my last few self relaxers 2 years ago that I haven't burned at all by being very careful. Yet my relaxer done by salon 3 months ago normally burns go figure. I just hope in my next self-lax, likely next week will once again not burn.


Sis, I just asked what SHE did. That’s it. That’s all. You okay hun?


----------



## lorr1e1

Royalq said:


> I bought 2 giant tubs when I was NYC for a funeral cause I can’t find it here in FL. So worth it though. I tried the Mizani rhelaxer and it’s just not the same


What is the difference between the Mizani Butter blends and Rhelaxer apart from one not having the nice smelling butter blend?


----------



## sunnieb

It's the little things.....

The past three years have been full of breakage, dryness, and overall not knowing if I'd ever retain any length. 

FINALLY, I think I've tuned a small corner on my way back to BSL. I was able to do a twist and pin instead of a small rollover.  Yay me!  Next stop,  SL!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> It's the little things.....
> 
> The past three years have been full of breakage, dryness, and overall not knowing if I'd ever retain any length.
> 
> FINALLY, I think I've tuned a small corner on my way back to BSL. I was able to do a twist and pin instead of a small rollover.  Yay me!  Next stop,  SL!
> View attachment 465845


YAY!!! I’M SO HAPPY FOR YOU


----------



## Royalq

lorr1e1 said:


> What is the difference between the Mizani Butter blends and Rhelaxer apart from one not having the nice smelling butter blend?


Sorry im just now seeing this. They both smell the same. The butter blends leaves my hair do much softer, thicker, shinier, and stronger. Butter blends makes it easier for my hair to accept moisture too. The difference is like night and day.


----------



## alundra

New relaxer today after being almost exactly 17 weeks post. I wanted to go last month but we were in Lockdown2 which meant everything was closed except supermarkets / home stores (even restaurants and hotels). We opened up again on Wednesday and I'm glad I got in when I did. 

I ran out of my lovely aloe daily spray, hoping to get more aloe in soon and start again.


----------



## TLC1020

14 weeks post relaxer.. Not relaxing until sometime in January or February


----------



## sunnieb

Anyone still using Neutrogena Triple Moisture like me?

I suggest you stock up!  It's been a little hard to get for a while, but I always managed to find some at CVS or even Amazon in a pinch. 

Went to CVS yesterday and they are on clearance!   Y'all know what that means.  I've seen this before with my other longtime favs. 

I have a good stock to last for a while.  Gotta find a replacement eventually.


----------



## LushLox

lorr1e1 said:


> If you know that you do not put relaxers on "wet hair or air dried hair" which is what she asked, then why ask the question?
> 
> I made the stupid mistake as a young teenager not knowing much about relaxers. By washing their hair the previous day, the next day the salon advised against it but I was stubborn and was made to sign a disclaimer, guess what I burned my scalp badly I can still feel one of the lesions on the nape of my neck.
> 
> I have been relaxing mine since I was 15 either at salon, cousin who trained as a hair dresser or 10 years myself. I'm in my 40's. We all know you don't relax wet hair and must be completely dry, scalp undisturbed preferably for one week before relaxing.
> 
> Your hair and scalp changes as you get older. I'm fortunate with my last few self relaxers 2 years ago that I haven't burned at all by being very careful. Yet my relaxer done by salon 3 months ago normally burns go figure. I just hope in my next self-lax, likely next week will once again not burn.



Personally I have had no problems in washing and DCing my hair the day before relaxer with zero problems and zero burns. Admittedly I’ve not done it recently but when my hair is five months + post relaxer it helps to soften up the NG tremendously.

But that is just me, people need to do what works for them. That’s the thing about hair, there’s ‘no one size fits all.’


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> It's the little things.....
> 
> The past three years have been full of breakage, dryness, and overall not knowing if I'd ever retain any length.
> 
> FINALLY, I think I've tuned a small corner on my way back to BSL. I was able to do a twist and pin instead of a small rollover.  Yay me!  Next stop,  SL!
> View attachment 465845



Awesome well done!

It can feel like a long, slow journey but when the gains come it makes all the consistent maintenance and care worthwhile.


----------



## lorr1e1

LushLox said:


> Personally I have had no problems in washing and DCing my hair the day before relaxer with zero problems and zero burns. Admittedly I’ve not done it recently but when my hair is five months + post relaxer it helps to soften up the NG tremendously.
> 
> But that is just me, people need to do what works for them. That’s the thing about hair, there’s ‘no one size fits all.’


This is why relaxer companies will never recommend relaxers on wet hair or train anyone in this method as its a question of liability. I find that if you was your hair 2/3 days prior to relaxing its easier to deal with then at least your scalp has had a chance to calm down and you can have a couple of days oil on the scalp.


----------



## lorr1e1

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I just watched this lady have a 35 minute relaxer application process and her hair is still thick, and she didn’t have any relaxer burn. I wanted to ask her how does it feel being God’s favorite


I never burn with relaxers for the last  7 years I've done my own I use coarse/resistant strength I think the key thing is to ensure scalp is in clean, relaxed state, lightly oiled and not disturbed or damaged. I wash it no later than 3 days prior.  On the day I oil it well but not thickly ensure I base the whole scalp and edges.


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My hair’s like “Oh no ma’am, what you not about to do is just slap some moisturizer and go on your merry way. Bring that tail HERE (points dramatically as hair can)and actually part and apply the moisturizer. The nerve of you thinking you can just squeeze some moisturizer in your hair and go. RESPECT MY DENSITY ”
> Me:
> Sorry Sybil lol





You are so right!  I've been re-committed to moisturizing the RIGHT way.  Slapping product in top and trying to "work" it in, doesn't work.  Only parting in small sections and strategically applying my products in the right order works.

I know this and yet still try to go the quick route.

Think I'll create a new album in my Fotki specifically to track my moisture routine.

Yes, I still have Fotki.


----------



## TLC1020

Heyyyy Ladies,
Right now I'm still wearing braids as my protective style right now, I'm currently 18 weeks post relaxer, I plan to remove them soon.. I'll be doing my touch up and bunning..


----------



## sunnieb

I've rediscovered using EVCO like I used to.

Reading through my notes, I was using that stuff..... a lot.

Don't know why I cut back.  My hair loves it like it loves honey.

Now I'm reading through the advantages of coconut oil to stay motivated to keep using it.


----------



## alundra

My hair finds castor oil so itchy, so I'm looking for alternatives. Maybe I'll join @sunnieb with EVCO. 

iHerb had 15% off (or rather HAS 15% off) so I ordered some more aloe for my daily spray! Now to get a big aloe vera leaf, but that means getting on the bus. (I live in a very, very walkable area.)


----------



## lorr1e1

alundra said:


> My hair finds castor oil so itchy, so I'm looking for alternatives. Maybe I'll join @sunnieb with EVCO.
> 
> iHerb had 15% off (or rather HAS 15% off) so I ordered some more aloe for my daily spray! Now to get a big aloe vera leaf, but that means getting on the bus. (I live in a very, very walkable area.)


Do you mix caster oil in with anything else. I've had itchy scalp in the past but I found it's because I either have too much oil on the scalp and hair or my scalp has a bit of dandruff due to not watching out shampoo/conditioner throughly.

I used to put on a fair amount of oil/lotion on hair and scalp, these days I keep it light and throughly wash scalp, I wash my hair every 4 days (twice per week) and I don't have any problems.


----------



## alundra

lorr1e1 said:


> Do you mix caster oil in with anything else. I've had itchy scalp in the past but I found it's because I either has too much oil on the scalp and hair or my scalp has too dandruff due to not watching out shampoo/conditioner throughly.
> 
> I see to put on a fair amount of oil/lotion on hair and scalp, these days I keep it light and throughly wash scalp, I wash my hair every 4 days (twice per week) and I don't have any problems.



Yes, usually with essential oils. I think you're onto something: either too many essential oils, too much oil in general or my scalp in general.


----------



## sunnieb

@alundra as heavy as castor oil is, you'd think my hair would love it.

Not so much.

I was sealing my ends with it and it just didn't seem to 'take'.  EVCO works better for me now.  I'll keep castor oil in my arsenal though.


----------



## Royalq

Im 17 weeks post, plan to relax later this week. I am so ready. I hate the process and im strongly considering trying salons again


----------



## LushLox

Heyyyy ladies how are we getting on.

I've just currently air drying in flexi rods; I'm really loving the simplicity of managing my hair right now. Wash, condition, air-dry, silk cap - rinse and repeat. I don't even need to moisturise as often in between washes as my hair seems to be holding moisture so well right now. Barely touching my hair is really helping me at the moment.

I'm 4 weeks post, I'm not sure how long this stretch will be, but it will be at least 12 weeks.

I'm also finally in a place where I'm happy with the products that I'm using; I don't feel a need to tinker or find myself getting tempted by new products.


----------



## LushLox

Royalq said:


> Im 17 weeks post, plan to relax later this week. I am so ready. I hate the process and im strongly considering trying salons again



I wish I was brave enough to try salons again, but I'm just not.

The relaxer process is the only tedious part of my hair process, so I'll put up with it because it's only four times a year, sometimes less.


----------



## BonBon88

LushLox said:


> I wish I was brave enough to try salons again, but I'm just not.
> 
> The relaxer process is the only tedious part of my hair process, so I'll put up with it because it's only four times a year, sometimes less.


Same


----------



## sunnieb

Ordered some new cowash conditioners from CVS.  Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## Royalq

LushLox said:


> I wish I was brave enough to try salons again, but I'm just not.
> 
> The relaxer process is the only tedious part of my hair process, so I'll put up with it because it's only four times a year, sometimes less.


I only have good salon experiences when i trim or get braids. Otherwise theyve all been problematic.


----------



## BonBon88

Do any of you ladies trim your own hair to not only take off the bad ends but maintain the shape? My hair is longer in the middle and I want to keep it that way but don't know if I can since trimming the back is the most difficult part.  I don't want to cut strait across.  I may just hold my breath and go to my mom's stylist to get a quick trim after I relax my hair again at the end of March.


----------



## sunnieb

BonBon88 said:


> Do any of you ladies trim your own hair to not only take off the bad ends but maintain the shape? My hair is longer in the middle and I want to keep it that way but don't know if I can since trimming the back is the most difficult part.  I don't want to cut strait across.  I may just hold my breath and go to my mom's stylist to get a quick trim after I relax my hair again at the end of March.


I've trimmed my own hair since finding this site.

Let me see if I can find the trimming instructions I posted years ago.


----------



## BonBon88

sunnieb said:


> I've trimmed my own hair since finding this site.
> 
> Let me see if I can find the trimming instructions I posted years ago.


Thank you very much! For some reason I just love the dip/v shape, always have. Very much preferred to straight across ends.


----------



## sunnieb

@BonBon88

Can't believe this link is still active!  Check it out: https://feyeselftrim.livejournal.com


----------



## LushLox

I’ve not really touched my hair (bar washing) for weeks so  on a whim I just decided to straighten and pin curled I was going to trim but the ends look okay for now.

Back to tucking the hair away now lol.


----------



## lorr1e1

BonBon88 said:


> Do any of you ladies trim your own hair to not only take off the bad ends but maintain the shape? My hair is longer in the middle and I want to keep it that way but don't know if I can since trimming the back is the most difficult part.  I don't want to cut strait across.  I may just hold my breath and go to my mom's stylist to get a quick trim after I relax my hair again at the end of March.


I will have to do mine as we are in full lock down til end of January possibly longer salons are closed. That link is no good to me I have short hair I will just have to go with it. If it's messed up so be it at least split ends will be gone.


----------



## LushLox

Do you guys trim as a preventative measure, like on a schedule or do you only trim if you can see you need it?


----------



## secretdiamond

About 5 days ago, I blow dried with my Dyson supersonic and flat ironed with the Corrale, so I could trim. I last trimmed 8.5 weeks before that.  I was planning on keeping a strict 8 wk trim schedule (since stylists recommend 6-8 wks), but I think that may be too soon. I'm thinking of extending it out to 10 weeks or even 12.

I have always tried to trim on a schedule, both for preventative measure and also because by then, I think I need it.  IMO, ends inevitably unravel.
I also do a S&D whenever I see random strands that need to be snipped.


----------



## LushLox

secretdiamond said:


> About 5 days ago, I blow dried with my Dyson supersonic and flat ironed with the Corrale, so I could trim. I last trimmed 8.5 weeks before that.  I was planning on keeping a strict 8 wk trim schedule (since stylists recommend 6-8 wks), but I think that may be too soon. I'm thinking of extending it out to 10 weeks or even 12.
> 
> I have always tried to trim on a schedule, both for preventative measure and also because by then, I think I need it.  IMO, ends inevitably unravel.
> I also do a S&D whenever I see random strands that need to be snipped.



Ohh another Corrale user; I didn’t think that many ladies own it on here given its crazy price!  How do you find it? I like mine, it gives me very decent results and I only have to do one pass. It’s a much better and healthier option for me compared to my GHD irons.

Yeah good point re the trimming, it’s best not to be too complacent. And every 12 weeks sounds like the sweet spot for me; thankfully I won’t need to take too much off.


----------



## GraceandJoy

LushLox said:


> Do you guys trim as a preventative measure, like on a schedule or do you only trim if you can see you need it?


Over the last 10 years, I've tended to trim as needed instead of following a regular schedule. I really don't know if that's good or bad. When my hair starts to tangle really bad, it's usually an indication that I need to trim and I do at that point. I really want that TBL braid but I also know that I need to keep my ends healthy/in- check to get it.


----------



## secretdiamond

LushLox said:


> Ohh another Corrale user; I didn’t think that many ladies own it on here given its crazy price!  How do you find it? I like mine, it gives me very decent results and I only have to do one pass. It’s a much better and healthier option for me compared to my GHD irons.
> 
> Yeah good point re the trimming, it’s best not to be too complacent. And every 12 weeks sounds like the sweet spot for me; thankfully I won’t need to take too much off.


I love it.  I'm about 12 weeks post and got my roots and ends straight on only 330 degrees!  My hair was bone straight, soft and moisturized. Almost bought a pencil thin flat iron on Amazon to do my roots for trimming. So glad I didn't. 
ETA: I definitely returned the GHD after I got the Corrale.


----------



## sunnieb

Welp, another OG product has been discontinued. 

I wrote to Neutrogena asking why it's been so hard to find my beloved Triple Moisture Silk Touch.  Here's their response:

Thanks for reaching out to us about Neutrogena® Triple Moisture™ Silk Touch Leave in Cream.

We have made the difficult decision to discontinue this product and apologize for any inconvenience or disappointment this may have caused you. Product discontinuations can occur through the product’s lifecycle, for a variety of business reasons. Please be assured that your interest will be shared with the appropriate teams.

We appreciate your loyalty to our brand and invite you to visit our website to learn more about the other products we offer. There you will find an abundance of information that will help you to determine which products may best fit your needs. 

So glad I stocked up on it. I have time to find a replacement. Ugh!  My hair loves this stuff so much!!!


----------



## demlew

sunnieb said:


> Welp, another OG product has been discontinued.
> 
> I wrote to Neutrogena asking why it's been so hard to find my beloved Triple Moisture Silk Touch.  Here's their response:
> 
> Thanks for reaching out to us about Neutrogena® Triple Moisture™ Silk Touch Leave in Cream.
> 
> We have made the difficult decision to discontinue this product and apologize for any inconvenience or disappointment this may have caused you. Product discontinuations can occur through the product’s lifecycle, for a variety of business reasons. Please be assured that your interest will be shared with the appropriate teams.
> 
> We appreciate your loyalty to our brand and invite you to visit our website to learn more about the other products we offer. There you will find an abundance of information that will help you to determine which products may best fit your needs.
> 
> So glad I stocked up on it. I have time to find a replacement. Ugh!  My hair loves this stuff so much!!!



Noooo I love this leave-in! Thanks for the info. I'm about to hunt for it like I did for the original Wetline gel lol 
I'll leave a comment with Neutrogena too. Maybe they'll reconsider if enough ppl ask.


----------



## Royalq

I relaxed on the 8th and got a trim on the 11th. Had to trim off a few inches because if thinness. But my hair looks much thicker and healthier now. Revamped my products to more salon quality things. Hoping to hit waist length this year


----------



## sunnieb

demlew said:


> Noooo I love this leave-in! Thanks for the info. I'm about to hunt for it like I did for the original Wetline gel lol
> I'll leave a comment with Neutrogena too. Maybe they'll reconsider if enough ppl ask.


The only good thing is that if you find some, it'll probably be on clearance at a great price. I posted how I found some at CVS and cleared the shelf. I have plenty to get me through for a while. 

Don't do Amazon if you can help it. Prices have already shot up over the past few days. 

I remember Wetline! 

Good luck!


----------



## Queensheba88

sunnieb said:


> Welp, another OG product has been discontinued.
> 
> I wrote to Neutrogena asking why it's been so hard to find my beloved Triple Moisture Silk Touch.  Here's their response:
> 
> Thanks for reaching out to us about Neutrogena® Triple Moisture™ Silk Touch Leave in Cream.
> 
> We have made the difficult decision to discontinue this product and apologize for any inconvenience or disappointment this may have caused you. Product discontinuations can occur through the product’s lifecycle, for a variety of business reasons. Please be assured that your interest will be shared with the appropriate teams.
> 
> We appreciate your loyalty to our brand and invite you to visit our website to learn more about the other products we offer. There you will find an abundance of information that will help you to determine which products may best fit your needs.
> 
> So glad I stocked up on it. I have time to find a replacement. Ugh!  My hair loves this stuff so much!!!


So sad to hear this..Ive been using this since 2010 and my hair loves it...i did notice it was harder to find i just figured it was becoming more popular. I hope they arn't discontinuing the whole line.  That daily deep conditioner is sooo moisturizing.


----------



## demlew

sunnieb said:


> The only good thing is that if you find some, it'll probably be on clearance at a great price. I posted how I found some at CVS and cleared the shelf. I have plenty to get me through for a while.
> 
> Don't do Amazon if you can help it. Prices have already shot up over the past few days.
> 
> I remember Wetline!
> 
> Good luck!



How much was your clearance price? I love hearing about good deals lol 
And thx for the tip about Amazon, but my brain won't let me pay their prices for this product. I'll just have to start using something else. I like Elasta QP Mango, but sometimes it's too heavy.


----------



## secretdiamond

demlew said:


> How much was your clearance price? I love hearing about good deals lol
> And thx for the tip about Amazon, but my brain won't let me pay their prices for this product. I'll just have to start using something else. I like Elasta QP Mango, but sometimes it's too heavy.


Yeah that Amazon 3-pack has you paying 2x the price for each bottle! No, ma’am!


----------



## sunnieb

demlew said:


> How much was your clearance price? I love hearing about good deals lol
> And thx for the tip about Amazon, but my brain won't let me pay their prices for this product. I'll just have to start using something else. I like Elasta QP Mango, but sometimes it's too heavy.



Think I ended up paying around $4.50 per bottle.  I bought the 4 bottles they had on the shelf.

Amazon wants to charge dang near $15 per bottle!

I've been looking at Biosilk Silk Therapy as a possible replacement. It's expensive, but if it's available at CVS or Walgreens, I can catch it on sale.  Haven't looked for it that hard yet.


----------



## sunnieb

Queensheba88 said:


> So sad to hear this..Ive been using this since 2010 and my hair loves it...i did notice it was harder to find i just figured it was becoming more popular. I hope they arn't discontinuing the whole line.  That daily deep conditioner is sooo moisturizing.


I think they might be doing away with the whole Triple Moisture line. Their products used to be everywhere!  Now it's lucky to find 1 or 2 on the shelf anywhere.


----------



## lorr1e1

sunnieb said:


> Think I ended up paying around $4.50 per bottle.  I bought the 4 bottles they had on the shelf.
> 
> Amazon wants to charge dang near $15 per bottle!
> 
> I've been looking at Biosilk Silk Therapy as a possible replacement. It's expensive, but if it's available at CVS or Walgreens, I can catch it on sale.  Haven't looked for it that hard yet.


I've used that in the past it's nice stuff silk protein in it.


----------



## demlew

sunnieb said:


> I think they might be doing away with the whole Triple Moisture line. Their products used to be everywhere!  Now it's lucky to find 1 or 2 on the shelf anywhere.



I found 4 more bottles at a different CVS AND I had a 32% off purchase coupon!!


----------



## sunnieb

lorr1e1 said:


> I've used that in the past it's nice stuff silk protein in it.


Thanks for the review!

It's more expensive than NTM, but I'm a couponer. I never pay full price for anything!


----------



## LushLox

I love Deeper than Hair vid on trimming your own hair. Think I will trim tomorrow


----------



## LushLox

How often are you guys washing your hair. I just checked my calendar and I last did it two weeks ago which is not great for me. Being too busy/lazy isn’t going to cut it.

My hair really thrived when I washed and DC’d twice a week so I need to work back to that.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> How often are you guys washing your hair. I just checked my calendar and I last did it two weeks ago which is not great for me. Being too busy/lazy isn’t going to cut it.
> 
> My hair really thrived when I washed and DC’d twice a week so I need to work back to that.


Girl, it’s whenever I get to it


----------



## secretdiamond

LushLox said:


> How often are you guys washing your hair. I just checked my calendar and I last did it two weeks ago which is not great for me. Being too busy/lazy isn’t going to cut it.
> 
> My hair really thrived when I washed and DC’d twice a week so I need to work back to that.


Once a week. But that’s mainly because that’s as far as my scalp will let me go.


----------



## naturalpride

I wash and dc once a week.


----------



## BonBon88

I wash and dc once or twice per week depending on time


----------



## Royalq

I try to wash weekly, if im feeling lazy i may co wash instead of washing cause it's quicker

anyone have any moisturizer recs? One thats light for flat ironed hair? And a heavy one for airdried hair? I hate the smell of elasta qp mango butter, skeptical about the ORS hair lotion and the Motions one too.


----------



## GraceandJoy

LushLox said:


> How often are you guys washing your hair. I just checked my calendar and I last did it two weeks ago which is not great for me. Being too busy/lazy isn’t going to cut it.


I wash and condition once weekly mostly but I really want to wash & condish every two weeks. My hair is fine and porous and the less I manipulate it, the better.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Royalq said:


> I try to wash weekly, if im feeling lazy i may co wash instead of washing cause it's quicker
> 
> anyone have any moisturizer recs? One thats light for flat ironed hair? And a heavy one for airdried hair? I hate the smell of elasta qp mango butter, skeptical about the ORS hair lotion and the Motions one too.


I’m low porosity, but I use TGIN Green Tea for both. I’m just really light handed You can find it on the ground but it’s cheaper on Ammyzon. I’ve heard you should look for an oil based moisturizer if you want to moisturize your flat ironed hair.

 Honestly, I don’t moisturize my hair the first week I get it done. Then I add a little bit of oil to my ends. The second week I add my moisturizer if I keep my hair straight that long.


----------



## alundra

Another weekly washer here. 

I started using shikakai powder in my hair which may be making a big difference. It seems to help my scalp and with detanging. I wish I'd have tried this _years_ ago! I mix it with amla oil and yoghurt and a pre-shampoo. Last week I just decided to throw a bunch of random ingredients in for a pre-shampoo which turned out OK but I'm not doing it again, back to the yoghurt lol.


----------



## lorr1e1

I like this channel they give good advice about relaxers and general hair care


----------



## lorr1e1

Interesting video on relaxers


----------



## NatalieMochaccino

Hey, I'm texturized and I texturize my hair once over 2 years to prevent over-lapping and over-processing
-I take a multi-vitamin & hair skin and nails vitamin (nature's bounty gummies)
-I wash my hair twice a month
- Moisturize my hair nightly with Mizani H20 rose treatment
- I wear my hair in wash & go's 2 x a year


----------



## lorr1e1

NatalieMochaccino said:


> Hey, I'm texturized and I texturize my hair once over 2 years to prevent over-lapping and over-processing
> -I take a multi-vitamin & hair skin and nails vitamin (nature's bounty gummies)
> -I wash my hair twice a month
> - Moisturize my hair nightly with Mizani H20 rose treatment
> - I wear my hair in wash & go's 2 x a year


What the differences between rose and the coconut one, the latter I have used before?


----------



## LushLox

How nice are freshly trimmed ends. Make such an immediate difference to the aesthetics of your hair.


----------



## sunnieb

@LushLox you are so right!  I relaxed on Monday and that means it's trim time.

I wrapped my hair before bed last night to smooth out my ends.  I'll trim tonight.

Here's a pic I took this morning:


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> @LushLox you are so right!  I relaxed on Monday and that means it's trim time.
> 
> I wrapped my hair before bed last night to smooth out my ends.  I'll trim tonight.
> 
> Here's a pic I took this morning:
> View attachment 469645



Beautiful your ends look so blunt. Mine are a bit uneven,  oh well I’m not too worried about that at the moment.


----------



## sunnieb

LushLox said:


> Beautiful your ends look so blunt. Mine are a bit uneven,  oh well I’m not too worried about that at the moment.


Thank you!

Well, I'm growing my hair back from a major setback. My ends betta be blunt!  Lol!

When I was past BSL, not so much. I think with length comes a little unevenness.


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Well, I'm growing my hair back from a major setback. My ends betta be blunt!  Lol!
> 
> When I was past BSL, not so much. I think with length comes a little unevenness.



You’re doing so well you must be pleased.


----------



## sunnieb

@lorr1e1 what did you learn from those relaxer videos you posted?  Based on the thumbnails, I'm not clicking them. 

Remember, this is the Relaxed Hair Thread.  We are positive about relaxing in here.


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> @lorr1e1 what did you learn from those relaxer videos you posted?  Based on the thumbnails, I'm not clicking them.
> 
> Remember, this is the Relaxed Hair Thread.  We are positive about relaxing in here.



Couldn’t agree more and I didn’t click on those vids  either. Yes we all know that these things can happen when there is insufficient, time, care and effort is put into a serious chemical process. 

I’m not sure what we have to gain though from seeing those thumbnails really.


----------



## sunnieb

In my search to find a replacement for NTM, I ordered this Biosilk from Ulta while it was on sale. 

I have plenty of NTM, but I want to always have a good stash of my dally stakes on hand. Can't wait to try this out!

<pic won't attach>


----------



## BonBon88

sunnieb said:


> In my search to find a replacement for NTM, I ordered this Biosilk from Ulta while it was on sale.
> 
> I have plenty of NTM, but I want to always have a good stash of my dally stakes on hand. Can't wait to try this out!
> 
> <pic won't attach>



What’s NTM? Thank you


----------



## LushLox

> What’s NTM? Thank you



Neutrogena Triple Moisture Leave In


----------



## sunnieb

BonBon88 said:


> What’s NTM? Thank you


Thanks @LushLox 

I have used NTM for over a decade then they decide to discontinue it! 

It's such a major part of my daily hair routine!  I stocked up on it, but I'll eventually run out and need to find a replacement. I figure I need leave ins with silk protein as an ingredient.


----------



## LushLox

Yeah this is the problem. I have to have back ups of my favourite products because otherwise I’d be panicking.

There are a few favourites that I would honestly be grieving about if they were discontinued.

It is so so annoying when companies do this. Neutrogena would probably turn round and say, “well the product wasn’t selling very well.” That’s probably because they made it fairly difficult to find!


----------



## alundra

I've been taking collagen and I can't wait to see the effects on my hair growth and strength. I'm vegan for Lent, so we'll see how that goes too.


----------



## sunnieb

@LushLox  I was caught slipping when the original Motions CPR conditioner was discontinued. Luckily, Nexxus Keraphix was a good replacement for that.


----------



## sunnieb

@alundra  can't wait to hear your results with the collagen!


----------



## LushLox

How are you guys wearing your hair these days are you bunning, hiding your hair etc?

I just wear my silk cap a lot of the time but not constantly as I want to ensure I’m not stressing my hairline too much. I’m 13 weeks post so my styling options are quite limited, I don’t do too much to it. I have really been enjoying putting my hair into two Pocahonta braids and just pinning up the ends. I still manage to make the hair look nice and smooth from my wash day so I’m fine with it not being that exciting. We’re still on lockdown here so I don’t need to be doing anything fancy anyway.


----------



## GraceandJoy

LushLox said:


> How are you guys wearing your hair these days are you bunning, hiding your hair etc?
> 
> I just wear my silk cap a lot of the time but not constantly as I want to ensure I’m not stressing my hairline too much. I’m 13 weeks post so my styling options are quite limited, I don’t do too much to it. I have really been enjoying putting my hair into two Pocahonta braids and just pinning up the ends. I still manage to make the hair look nice and smooth from my wash day so I’m fine with it not being that exciting. We’re still on lockdown here so I don’t need to be doing anything fancy anyway.


I wear my hair pinned up every day. When I'm at home, I have it sectioned and in five twists. Daily to every 3 days, I take the twist down and moisture them.  I then twist my twist into a bun and put a hairnet over the bun  (a @sunnieb tip). The hairnet keeps my ends protected.  I secure it with a satin scrunchie.  If I have to go out, I sometimes style the crown (flat iron & loose curls) and wear a knit hat. If I go into the office, I still wear a bun, no twist, with the crown curly. My last stretch was for 18 &1/2 weeks.  It was the easiest stretch and retouch that I've ever done.


----------



## abioni

I do hard protein treatment 3 or 4 days before my relaxer. Thinking of changing that. I'm thinking of doing the hard protein a week or two after the relaxer.
Which do you ladies think is better for the hair?


----------



## starfish

starfish said:


> I’m BSL on my way to MBL and I’m getting impatient and have started to become a product junkie.  I need to keep it simple, wash, deep condition, moisturize and seal, and bunning. I really want to go to WL but when I get to MBL I’ll probably do what I always do, say it’s too much hair (I like to rollerset and wear it out) and cut it back to BSL.  I really prefer to wear my hair down but I‘m going through menopause and it’s too hot. (Lawd I’m so hot!)  So wet bunning it is.


I wrote this on September 8th and I'm at MBL now. I actually didn't wet bun at all because my hair is at it's weakest when it's wet and I don't know a lot of protective styles except a bun.  I just did my usual regimen and air dried or rollerset then kept up the style with those bendy satin  rollers. (I don't know what they're called, rods?) I'm 53 and I thought my hair growth rate would slow down at my age but it hasn't.  Now the challenge is to keep it growing in the summer when it's hot and I'm hot as hell.  My hair is thick but fine and I treat it like delicate lace so I have to pay special attention to these ends while I'm on my way to WL.  This summer I'm going to focus on learning different protective styles that don't twist as much as a bun to keep this hair off of me.  I said it before and I'll say it again, I'm so hot!!! This menopause is no joke!


----------



## lorr1e1

abioni said:


> I do hard protein treatment 3 or 4 days before my relaxer. Thinking of changing that. I'm thinking of doing the hard protein a week or two after the relaxer.
> Which do you ladies think is better for the hair?


I think best to do hard protein  2 weeks before. Could follow up with a light protein on the next wash


----------



## LushLox

abioni said:


> I do hard protein treatment 3 or 4 days before my relaxer. Thinking of changing that. I'm thinking of doing the hard protein a week or two after the relaxer.
> Which do you ladies think is better for the hair?



If I was going to do a hard protein (personally I don’t need to do these) I would do it two weeks *before* the relaxer. You are preparing and strengthening your hair for the chemical service so I tend do think it’s more beneficial to do it beforehand.


----------



## alundra

I made an aloe oil based on a recipe I saw on YT, hoping it turns out well. Waiting for it to cool before I use it.


----------



## sunnieb

LushLox said:


> How are you guys wearing your hair these days are you bunning, hiding your hair etc?
> 
> I just wear my silk cap a lot of the time but not constantly as I want to ensure I’m not stressing my hairline too much. I’m 13 weeks post so my styling options are quite limited, I don’t do too much to it. I have really been enjoying putting my hair into two Pocahonta braids and just pinning up the ends. I still manage to make the hair look nice and smooth from my wash day so I’m fine with it not being that exciting. We’re still on lockdown here so I don’t need to be doing anything fancy anyway.



Bun everyday, but I do wear it down for a few hours every few weeks to go out.  Bunning my way to WL!


----------



## sunnieb

Congratulations @starfish!  I'm 48, so you give me hope that I can get my BSL hair back.  

Product update -'still looking for a replacement for my discontinued Neutrogena Triple Moisture.  The Biosilk I bought I'd not what I weeks looking for.  I want more of a cream, not oil.  ORS has an olive oil cream that I've tried (a small packet is in the relaxer kit).  I still have enough NTM to last a while, but I'm going to run out eventually.


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> Bun everyday, but I do wear it down for a few hours every few weeks to go out.  Bunning my way to WL!



It really is a great method. I haven’t really needed to bun as I’ve been indoors so much over the last year, so it’s more or less been hidden. The retention is serious. I’m going to do it for at least another year, that might what I need to do to get me to WL.


----------



## sunnieb

LushLox said:


> It really is a great method. I haven’t really needed to bun as I’ve been indoors so much over the last year, so it’s more or less been hidden. The retention is serious. I’m going to do it for at least another year, that might what I need to do to get me to WL.


I love bunning and it really does work to retain what you grow.

I read this thread from time to time to stay motivated.  It's from 2003, but still relevant and inspiring.


----------



## sunnieb

Reading through some old threads and Wanakee kept coming up.  She was way ahead of her time.  She was trying to tell us how to get our hair long, but we didn't hear her.  I was able to find the verbiage from Wannake's hair guide from the late 90s.  I actually received this guide in the mail back then and didn't believe I could have hair like hers.  I threw it away.   I'm posting below before this 'historical' document is gone from the internet forever.

And yes, I'm printing this post! 

WANAKEE'S PRACTICAL GUIDE TO HAIR CARE



INTRODUCTION 

If your hair has been damaged, take heart. Your hair is growing while you’re reading this. It was growing yesterday while you were having dinner, and it will be growing during your coffee break. If  you've ever had a relaxer or hair color in your hair you know how fast it grows; seems like you need your roots touched up every time you blink! Yet women constantly say, "My hair just won’t grow. Why doesn't it ever get any longer?"

In order for your hair to grow, it has to have what I call a ‘healthy growth pattern’. Here’s what a healthy growth pattern looks like: Grow, grow, grow, trim. Grow, grow, grow, trim. Grow, grow, grow, trim. Notice, there’s three times more growing going on here than trimming.

An ‘unhealthy growth pattern’ looks like this: Grow, break, grow, break. Grow, break, grow, break. There’s as much breakage going on here, as there is growth. You can see clearly that the hair is growing. But it’s breaking just as fast as it grows; the breakage is NEUTRALIZING the growth, making it appear as if it’s not growing at all! So what’s causing all the breakage? Dry, brittle hair.

THE MAIN REASON FOR DRY HAIR
You’ll notice that after you trim your hair, the ends seem dry again almost immediately! You’d think it was because of too much heat or blow-drying or maybe a bad perm. Although these treatments can sometimes dry out your hair, they only happen occasionally. The process that happens everyday, drying out your hair is...exposure to the air!

Yes, something that simple can be sapping your hair of life. Think for a moment; air dries your laundry, it cracks your house paint, it chaps your lips, it ashes your skin; it’s a serious drying agent. And when you wear you hair down regularly, air dries out your hair too. The movement of your hair against your clothing can dry your ends even more; and when ends get dry, they break off.

Picture an ear of corn with the husk on it. Did you ever notice how awful the silk looks that’s hanging on the outside of husk? But if you peel the husk down, the silk is soft, shiny and in excellent condition. The only difference is that the top silk has been exposed to the air, while the silk inside the husk has not. Air can cause damage to your hair. Moisture and Oil for the Hair is a light daily application of protection against dryness that adds a gorgeous shine and allows the hair to remain clean feeling. It’s nice.

DEVELOPING A HEALTHY GROWTH PATTERN
Since the ends are the oldest part of your hair, they suffer the most from this constant exposure to air. You can end the breakage cycle and experience a healthy growth pattern by following these simple rules. They may not seem very significant at a glance, but they are the steps that restored my damaged strands to a full, healthy head of hair. Remember that you want to preserve the ends while the roots grow. Being consistent and patient every day is the key to your success. 

1. KEEP YOU HAIR CLEAN AND CONDITION IT, CONDITION IT, CONDITION IT!

If you wash your hair less frequently than 7 days or so, the scalp may get irritated and begin to itch. And when dirt begins to build up on the strand, it slows down the brush or comb, creating a pulling affect, which can snap hairs. You’ll find that Deep conditioning at least once a week make the hair easy to comb through when the hair is wet and when it’s dry.

2. WEAR YOUR HAIR IN PROTECTIVE HAIR STYLES AS OFTEN AS YOU CAN

This means wearing your hair ‘up’ in a style that tucks the ends safely underneath the hair so the ends are not seen. Remember the ear of corn with the husk again: protective styling is like taking the dry tip of the silk, and tucking it safely underneath the husk, out of the air. But if your ends go up dry, they’ll come down dry. 

My favorite protective styles are the French twist and the chignon (or bun). You should not be able to see the ends at all. A ponytail, for example, wouldn't be considered a protective style because the ends are moving and still exposed to the air. You can really have fun creating these styles, using all types of accessories and enhancing your look with simple things like earrings or a newly tweezed set of eyebrows! You can make your look clean or really do yourself up. Have fun with it.

If your hair is short, you’re going to protect your hair from the air and from too much movement while you sleep.

 3. SLEEP WITH YOUR HAIR PROTECTED AT NIGHT.

I know, I know! This is where I lose a lot of you ladies who have spouses; but hear me out. It's important at night, again, to take your hair out of the air and especially to eliminate all of the rubbing that takes place while you sleep. This rubbing can be bad news in the morning when your ends are frayed beyond recognition. A good thing about wrapping (or tying up) your hair at night is that it requires less styling the next day (sometimes you’re actually ready to go with just a quick stroke of the brush).

If you’ve read my brochure, you've heard me say that wrapping your head at night need not be grounds for divorce. You can use a fine meshed hair net over your bun or over your hair if it’s short, and then apply a wide cotton spandex headband around the hairline. It looks similar to a regular daytime look. If you’re still not loving the idea, my next best advice is to put it on late and take it off early! By the way, just sleeping on a silk pillowcase won’t help if your hair is still moving around and exposed to the air.

If your wrap comes off, and at some point it probably will (especially if your hair is short), half a night’s protection is better than none. But this simple, traditional routine of tying the hair up at night is still a very helpful method in maintaining your hair. 

4. GET YOUR HAIR TRIMMED EVERY 6 TO 8 WEEKS.

If you’re trying to grow your hair out, this is where protective styles really pay off. Your hair grows ¼ to ½ inch per month, so in 8 weeks it could have grown 1 inch. Let’s say you started your routine with a real good trim. And now, 8 weeks later it’s time for another trim. If  you have been conditioning, using your Constant Care for Ends and wearing your protective styles everyday, your ends shouldn't even be split. So now you’re going to trim your hair before it splits. You only have to trim ¼ inch or so because it’s not split. That means you have ¾ of an inch of new length. You put those brand-new, freshly trimmed ends right back up into your protective styles and next month you’ll accumulate another ¾ of an inch - that’s 1 and ½ inches of real length in four months!

Now let’s look at what happens if you don’t wear protective styles. You wear your hair down, it rubs all day against your shoulders and the air makes it dry - but it looks good, I understand.

But here’s what happens: you go to get your trim in 8 weeks and you really only want the hairdresser to take ¼ of an inch off. But she sees damage and split ends as far up as an 1 and ½ inches. She cuts the damage off and, even though your hair has grown an inch, you just lost ½ inch in length because the constant damage caused by your ends being exposed DICTATED TO YOU how much hair had to be cut. With protective styling, you trim before your hair splits and you determine how much you trim off. Every little quarter of an inch is a victory.

Some women have asked me, "What is the point of having long hair if you have to wear it up?" The point of wearing it up is to have long hair. Once a young lady asked, "About how long would it take for me to grow my hair really long?" I told her it would take about 4 years with regular trimmings. She said "Four years? I’ll be 34 years old in four years, that’s too much time!" I had to remind her that she was going to be 34 years old in four years anyway; might as well get there having fabulous hair.

If you have short hair, don’t let all this talk of protective styles disturb you. If you keep your hair cut short and trimmed on a regular basis, it’s automatically healthier by being trimmed more often. It's when hair becomes long that the protective styles become necessary. If you’re not growing your hair long, but are keeping it trimmed and styled at a fixed length, then you can get away with wearing it down more often than the person who is on a mission to grow long hair.


----------



## sunnieb

@Omw2TbL since Wanakee is on your visionboard, check out my post above.


----------



## Omw2TbL

sunnieb said:


> @Omw2TbL since Wanakee is on your visionboard, check out my post above.


I put her on my vision board after I read your post. I almost fell off of my chair when I saw her hair. I'm from '98 so I never heard of her. But I have been looking on forums to see what women used to do between the 50s and 90s because their permed hair always looked so shiny and full. I'm assuming she's relaxed, correct me if I'm wrong tho. Your post kind of answered my quest, so thank you!


----------



## alundra

Supplement wise, I'm still taking collagen, but I finished the other type and went back to fish collagen. NOT as nice for my joints, but shows up almost immediately skin wise. Not sure about hair, we'll see. Also trying fennel water since that came up on YT.


----------



## secretdiamond

I'm probably going to relax next week.  I wanted to do a 6 month stretch, and I'm at 6.5 months now. 
Also at 8 weeks with these twists, and I can't go any longer.
At this point, the plan was to weigh continuing on a transition back to natural or relax. I'm leaning more towards relaxing again. If I do, I'm considering keeping this 6 month interval between relaxers.  Not sure though because it has certainly been challenging.


----------



## LushLox

Caruso set


----------



## sunnieb

@Omw2TbL I think she was relaxed back then.  I was amazed at her hair.  Never thought I could grow healthy long hair like that.  Glad I was wrong!

@LushLox gorgeous!  You _almost _make me want to do a rollerset.  Almost.....


----------



## Omw2TbL

@LushLox Beautiful hair! So shiny


----------



## LushLox

Thanks very much ladies @sunnieb and @Omw2TbL


----------



## sunnieb

Cowashed tonight with Garnier Grow Strong.  My hair loves it and I love the apple scent.  It's a keeper!


----------



## Omw2TbL

Hey everyone, can someone give me a short list of OG members that had tailbone length relaxed hair.
Besides that, I will be taking out my box braids Sunday and do my wash routine. I also picked up the biggest bottle of the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor and the green tea and keratin restructurizer since it has silk protein. I also picked up a new hooded dryer attachment called Gold N' Hot...it's trash!! It doesn't have a draw string for the head and just flies of when I turn on the blowdryer, not only off of my head but also of the blowdryer
Oh well, I'll just have to hold it in place with my hands. How convenient . I might try the hot head, does anyone use it?


----------



## sunnieb

@Omw2TbL  off the top of my head, search for  Sylver2 and Toy. If I'm remembering correctly, they were relaxed TBL from back in the day.

There were others, I can't remember the user names though.


----------



## Omw2TbL

sunnieb said:


> @Omw2TbL  off the top of my head, search for  Sylver2 and Toye. If I'm remembering correctly, they were relaxed TBL from back in the day.
> 
> There were others, I can't remember the user names though.


I just found Sylvers Youtube channel, it's crazy that we have the exact same mole next to the nose. But sadly I can't see any of her pictures in the threads or fotki. It's lovely to see how many compliments she got for her hair and tips though. Thank you for the names!


----------



## sunnieb

@Omw2TbL here's a good thread to check out for more thread relaxed long hair inspiration.  You're making me nostalgic thinking of how the board used to be back then! 

How many relaxed heads are waistlength or hiplength?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y’all don’t know how much time I just spent in this thread trying to find out when was the last time I relaxed my hair

I’m still not 100% sure but I think it was in November of 2020 lol


----------



## LushLox

I just did a small trim. I didn’t take that much off but o.m.g that little bit has made such a difference, hair feels so much thicker!


----------



## GraceandJoy

LushLox said:


> I just did a small trim. I didn’t take that much off but o.m.g that little bit has made such a difference, hair feels so much thicker!


I need to trim my hair. I keep putting it off. Your post will serve as a reminder as to why I need to trim .


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GraceandJoy said:


> I need to trim my hair. I keep putting it off. Your post will serve as a reminder as to why I need to trim .


Me too lol imma do it when I take my braids out.


----------



## LushLox

GraceandJoy said:


> I need to trim my hair. I keep putting it off. Your post will serve as a reminder as to why I need to trim .



I always put it off too. But as I’m doing it, I really enjoy it, I suppose it’s cause the hair immediately feels healthier. I’m going to start doing it on a tighter schedule because I make up the loss very quickly if I keep on top of it.


----------



## LushLox

I wish I had watched this video before I trimmed because it looks to be such a bomb.com way to trim. And her hair is stunning too! She starts trimming around the 20 minute mark. Does anyone know what this clip is called?


----------



## ElegantPearl17

Glad to see there are still a few relaxed heads around here. I was thinking about transitioning but I now have renewed faith.


----------



## sunnieb

ElegantPearl17 said:


> Glad to see there are still a few relaxed heads around here. I was thinking about transitioning but I now have renewed faith.



I thought about transitioning for a hot minute years ago, but naaaahhhh!

I'm a relaxed head through and through.  

#relaxedforlife


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> I wish I had watched this video before I trimmed because it looks to be such a bomb.com way to trim. And her hair is stunning too! She starts trimming around the 20 minute mark. Does anyone know what this clip is called?


In the comment section she said she rigged it together with a duck bill clip, but you can probably use a crea clip to do the same thing.

edited to add she got the clip from Sally Beauty.


----------



## LushLox

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> In the comment section she said she rigged it together with a duck bill clip, but you can probably use a crea clip to do the same thing.
> 
> edited to add she got the clip from Sally Beauty.



I forgot about the Crea clip, yeah I might try that.


----------



## alundra

sunnieb said:


> I thought about transitioning for a hot minute years ago, but naaaahhhh!
> 
> I'm a relaxed head through and through.
> 
> #relaxedforlife



I thought about it too, but nah. Spoke to a relative who said it was all cycles of people going relaxed and natural again and again.


----------



## LushLox

Do any you guys have lead hairs? I have a lock of hair that is at least 2 inches longer than the rest of my hair. I’m not going to cut it just to even it out, I’m quite fond of that long lock and it’s only going to grow back the same way anyway.


----------



## sunnieb

Cleaning out my bathroom cabinets and found an unused bottle of Castor oil. Last night was dc night,  so I decided to add a little to my conditioner (along with my normal honey and EVOO).

I always have a little shine after a dc, but here's a pic from this morning BEFORE moisturizing.  The boost in shine was incredible!


----------



## sunnieb

Joy in a box!  My relaxer and moisturizer were just delivered!


----------



## sunnieb

LushLox said:


> Do any you guys have lead hairs? I have a lock of hair that is at least 2 inches longer than the rest of my hair. I’m not going to cut it just to even it out, I’m quite fond of that long lock and it’s only going to grow back the same way anyway.



I'll check when I do my next relaxer.  I used to have a small section that grew faster.  It'll be interesting to see if it comes back.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> Do any you guys have lead hairs? I have a lock of hair that is at least 2 inches longer than the rest of my hair. I’m not going to cut it just to even it out, I’m quite fond of that long lock and it’s only going to grow back the same way anyway.


I probably do, I haven’t paid that much attention lol. I do know my top grows waayy faster than my bottom.


----------



## secretdiamond

Did my relaxer last week after a 6.5 month stretch.  Of course, it's totally under-processed.     I'm texturized/lightly texlaxed now.   With straight ends.  To make it worse, the top back left quadrant of my head, it seems didn't pull the relaxer all the way to all the new growth or didn't smooth it in at all. So, the first 3 inches of roots are straight, then a patch of crunchy afro hair, then straight ends. smh.

I had a ton of growth, but was over zealous with trimming   I'm making myself feel better by saying that I'm growing out my hair from a buzz cut, so I have to slowly even out the mullet forming as it grows out anyway. lol


----------



## sunnieb

@secretdiamond  I don't know whether to laugh or cry!  Your description of your hair makes me picture it perfectly.  You can do braidouts to blend all those textures until you can safely fix it.


----------



## sunnieb

I don't think I mentioned this before, but I love the adjustable slap cap!  It's the only thing that securely stays on my head all night.   This is my second one.  Ordered from Ulta.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> I don't think I mentioned this before, but I love the adjustable slap cap!  It's the only thing that securely stays on my head all night.   This is my second one.  Ordered from Ulta.
> 
> View attachment 472443





> You enabler *shakes fist* *goes to Ulta’s website*


----------



## sunnieb

notice I said this is my SECOND one!  

I'll probably buy another one.  I have to have enough to rotate while I clean the others.


----------



## demlew

sunnieb said:


> notice I said this is my SECOND one!
> 
> I'll probably buy another one.  I have to have enough to rotate while I clean the others.



I have 6-7 different colors. A couple stretched out, but it was my fault bc I didn't read the care card - you're supposed to hand wash them.


----------



## sunnieb

demlew said:


> I have 6-7 different colors. A couple stretched out, but it was my fault bc I didn't read the care card - you're supposed to hand wash them.


I can see that happening.   My first one accidentally got washed AND dried because it was wrapped in some clothes and I didn't notice it until I pulled it out of the dryer.     It survived, but I can tell it's a little worse for the wear. 

I didn't want to buy more than one until I tried it. Now I know they actuality work for me, so I'll slowly build my collection.


----------



## secretdiamond

sunnieb said:


> @secretdiamond  I don't know whether to laugh or cry!  Your description of your hair makes me picture it perfectly.  You can do braidouts to blend all those textures until you can safely fix it.


LOL.  I actually cried after all that. Especially the trimming. I trimmed with my shears, then just had to be extra and whip out the Split Ender device smh.
It thinned out my hair so much.  I thought it was only supposed to trim/cut split or damaged hairs that pop up into the chamber. NOPE!  I've come to realize, it indiscriminately just razors parts of your hair as you glide it through.  I did my whole head, but luckily, didn't go all the way to the ends on the right side.  I did that to see if I was crazy or if it was really just razoring along my hair shaft the way thinning shears do, but only a smaller scale.
Welp, my usual thicker side, the left side, was significantly thinner than my right side and the ends were see through! . I just   and proceeded to chop about 2 inches of hair to thicken it up some and match my right side.  I checked with a mirror and my left side looked like razored layers, no bounce or swing (which it had the day before) and rough, while my right side was swinging, minimal layers and much longer pieces.

This is not the first time I used this device. But had no idea I was sabotaging my progress like this all along. I hadn't used it since I shaved off my hair a year and a half ago.
I just thought my ends kept getting damaged because of something I was doing wrong (relaxer, heat tools, manipulation, etc) and that the Split Ender was at least preventing it from being worse.  I bought all the 'best' tools - Dyson, RevAir - the 'best' products - Olaplex, Kerastase, etc trying to get my hair better.  I finally thought I just needed to start over and shaved my hair all off to go natural.  All the while, it was this stupid thing.

I'm much better now. I at least know, but it hurt so much when I realized everything.


----------



## LushLox

Sorry to hear this @secretdiamond but you’ll come back longer and stronger!  


I had some terrible build up on my scalp, it’s very random as I’ve never suffered from it before really. I’ve today clarified my hair and did a couple of Philip Kingsley scalp treatments and it’s like my scalp breathed a sigh of relief. It took me ages with the follow up conditioning, but it was well worth it. I think I’m going to include this in my regimen every month as a part of a healthy scalp routine.


----------



## larry3344

sunnieb said:


> I don't think I mentioned this before, but I love the adjustable slap cap!  It's the only thing that securely stays on my head all night.   This is my second one.  Ordered from Ulta.
> 
> View attachment 472443


Loooking for something like that thanks


----------



## demlew

larry3344 said:


> Loooking for something like that thanks



Grace Eleyae has their adjustable slap caps on sale. BOGO.


----------



## LushLox

I bought a 100% Slip silk cap; silk inside and out. It was very expensive but worth it, I did get it on discount though. I think I might have to buy a second one in black this time.

ETA: I see it’s on sale again so I might bite the bullet before it goes back up!


----------



## larry3344

LushLox said:


> I bought a 100% Slip silk cap; silk inside and out. It was very expensive but worth it, I did get it on discount though. I think I might have to buy a second one in black this time.
> 
> ETA: I see it’s on sale again so I might bite the bullet before it goes back up!


Where did you buy it?


----------



## sunnieb

@LushLox you know better!  Where the link to that silk cap????


----------



## larry3344

@LushLox you are holding back the goods, silk cap please!!!


----------



## Omw2TbL

Hello everyone,

Has anyone experience *trichorrhexis nodosa. *I started inspecting my breakage a bit more (yes, still experiencing more breakage than I am conformable with, sigh..). And started to see a pattern; where my hair snaps of the hair always looks a little feathered out. Exactly like in the picture on wikipedia.

Has anyone experienced this?
How can I prevent this? (Not looking for a fix because THAT level of damage is unfixable in my opinion)
Is my hair not made for relaxers because one of the causes are relaxers.
Is it really that common for chemically treated hair?

Thanks in advance!
Edit: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichorrhexis_nodosa


----------



## LushLox

Hi ladies, I’m sorry my account lapsed and I wasn’t going to upgrade again; but I’m back lol.

I bought my silk turban from lookfantastic.com. It’s made by Slip Silk, but I’m pretty sure you can buy the turban in the US too. It is very expensive at £70 but I got it for like £52. I haven’t bought my second one but I will be soon. It’s really helped me to retain so it’s worth it to me.


----------



## LushLox

I’m sorry that you’re experiencing this @Omw2TbL I’m don’t have any advice I’m afraid but hopefully someone with a bit more knowledge on the matter can help.


----------



## Omw2TbL

LushLox said:


> I’m sorry that you’re experiencing this @Omw2TbL I’m don’t have any advice I’m afraid but hopefully someone with a bit more knowledge on the matter can help.


Thank you, there are tons of threads on this topic. Today I finished my last exam so I'm free to really go through them. But if anyone has first hand experience, please share the knowledge!


----------



## sunnieb

Hey ladies!  I was going to wait until August to post this progress pic, but here goes!

My hair August 2020 (breakage galore )


My hair June 2021 (on the rebound!l


Just a quick reminder to not give up on your hair!  I've been trying to get my hair back on track for 3 years!  

IT IS POSSIBLE!!


----------



## navila

Hi ladies,

What's a good moisturizer to use on dry hair?


----------



## sunnieb

navila said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> What's a good moisturizer to use on dry hair?



I use ORS Carrot Oil and/or Neutrogena Triple Moisture.

However, the Neutrogena has been discontinued, so I'm on the hunt for a replacement while I use up my stash. Thinking of ORS Olive Oil.


----------



## GraceandJoy

navila said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> What's a good moisturizer to use on dry hair?


I've tried many moisturizers (drugstore & salon brands) but the one I routinely use now is Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine. I also use Olaplex #6 when I shampoo and once weekly. This combination keeps my hair soft and moisturized. Note: I use the Olaplex line routinely #s 0, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, & 8; game changer for my formerly dry, high porosity hair.


----------



## alundra

I got a relaxer today, I think my next one will be in about 10 - 12 weeks time. I had a huge section that grew longer and some breakage from protein overload. My grey hair also turned brown in the back after using a lot of ayurvedic herbs.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Does anyone use Affirm Fiberguard relaxer? I have a giant tub (like 4lbs)that I’m not planning to use anytime soon, and I’m willing to give it away if you pay for shipping. I used it like once or twice and it’s been sitting in my closet.


----------



## Theresamonet

What relaxer is everyone using? I’m thinking of texlaxing again, but I don’t even know what is available anymore or what is still good.


----------



## GraceandJoy

Theresamonet said:


> What relaxer is everyone using? I’m thinking of texlaxing again, but I don’t even know what is available anymore or what is still good.


I use Revlon Realistic (professional strength) in mild; been using it since the 90s. Started with regular and realized it was too strong for me so switched to mild in the early 2000s.  I initially went to a salon to have it done but grew weary of wait times and other shenanigans.  I've never had a problem with it and it's accessible, on the ground and online.


----------



## LushLox

Theresamonet said:


> What relaxer is everyone using? I’m thinking of texlaxing again, but I don’t even know what is available anymore or what is still good.



Affirm Sensitive Scalp. Best relaxer I have used, I won't be going back to any other alternative.

I'm going to touch up tomorrow, I think I'm around 19/20 weeks post and I am done now.


----------



## LushLox

navila said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> What's a good moisturizer to use on dry hair?



*As I Am So Much Moisture* is amazing, as recommended by Hairlicious. I only use it when I'm deep in a stretch as it's quite a heavy moisturiser but it does the trick on my hair if it feels parched.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Theresamonet said:


> What relaxer is everyone using? I’m thinking of texlaxing again, but I don’t even know what is available anymore or what is still good.


You going back to the dark side? I was thinking about it lol


----------



## Theresamonet

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> You going back to the dark side? I was thinking about it lol



Girl… I was STRONGLY considering it. But I decided not to.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Does anyone use Affirm Fiberguard relaxer? I have a giant tub (like 4lbs)that I’m not planning to use anytime soon, and I’m willing to give it away if you pay for shipping. I used it like once or twice and it’s been sitting in my closet.


I might just go ahead and use this up. It’s down to the “Affirm” line. It’s whatever’s next after I’m finished.


----------



## LushLox

I touched up today after 19 weeks post and also took off about an inch. I've got some decent growth and thickness but I think I will only do a 12/16 week stretch next time. The last couple of weeks was really tough this time round.

I moisturised, sealed, put my hair in a loose bun and put my silk cap straight back on.  I'm going to consistently bun or pin up right through until I touch up at least.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m back visiting RelaxerTown  
This relaxer process went really well for me with the exception of me forgetting to base one tiny (like the size of a small box braid section) and having to rinse the left side 4 minutes earlier than I intended. Matter of fact, lemme copy and paste from my notes:


9/8/2021

Relaxer Day

(Stretched since 11/7/2020)



Based scalp with softee Indian hemp mixed with drops of tea tree oil. Applied Protecto to entire strands. Used Affirm Fiberguard to relax.    Used 4 gloves, 2 for each side. 7.5 minutes to apply, 7.5 minutes to smooth on right side. Covered left side with paper towel and shower cap clipped with duckbill front and back while rinsing. Left side 7.5 minutes to apply.  Stopped with 4 minutes remaining to smooth. Think I forgot a spot while basing and that’s the only spot that tingled and led me to rinse earlier. Seem to process a lot quicker. Start on left side next time. Maybe shorter time like 6.5. Used Sustenance and Normalizing shampoo, then She is Bomb Silk shampoo and Mielle Mongongo Oil protein free deep conditioner and a shower cap. Probably fell asleep with it on. (Edit: I actually got up to rinse it off, then t-shirt dried. Moisturized the next morning with APB Rice Water rinse & Murumuru Honey cream, sealed with TGIN Argan Oil, then put in a low bun). I think 15 minutes (7.5 application, 7.5 smoothing) is perfect  and I love the texture I have left, because I don’t look so bald lol


----------



## secretdiamond

Washed today and had it braided down.  I'm 17.5 weeks post, and everything is going great!  As my hair grows, stretching is getting easier--- esp with the Rev Air.  I thought I would relax soon, but I think I can make it to a full 6-7 months again, but easier this time.

Last week, I flat ironed it, so I could trim.  Proud of myself for waiting 4 months/16 weeks to trim this time (vs 8 weeks).  Especially after the Split Ender fiasco with the last trim. I cut more on the right side to even it out with the shorter pieces on the left.  I'm also cutting the bottom layers more to keep the length at the base of my neck, to allow the top to grow out more.

I passed the one year anniversary of when I stopped chopping my hair, and though there have been some setbacks, I'm super pleased with the growth and progress. Can't wait for what's in store for my 2 yr anniversary.


Edit:  Attaching some progress pics.  Please excuse my really dirty mirror. I didn't even notice the spots until I took the pics. 

*Aug 27th 2020 - Natural*




*Sept 4th 2021 - Before Trim, Blow Dried Only - 16 wks post relaxer*

Right side - normal


Left side - chopped up by the Split Ender during the last trim 




*Sept 4th 2021 - After Trim, Flat Ironed with Dyson Corrale*


----------



## LushLox

That’s great progress @secretdiamond your hair looks nice and thick.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@secretdiamond don’t feel bad, my mirror always seems to be dirty when I wanna take pictures. I just gave up


----------



## secretdiamond

LushLox said:


> That’s great progress @secretdiamond your hair looks nice and thick.
> 
> Here’s my relaxer pic after flat ironing and using some heated rollers.


Beautiful! Your hair is thick, too!  Can’t wait until my hair is this length again.




ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @secretdiamond don’t feel bad, my mirror always seems to be dirty when I wanna take pictures. I just gave up


Lol! Right. I couldn’t believe it.


----------



## LushLox

I used Aphogee Strengthening Kit for the first time today whooo my hair feels so strong. That is some awesome stuff! It doesn't have the stink of the original Aphogee Two Step although I still got whiffs of it lol.

But I'm going to get back onto the moisturising train now because I've used a lot of protein lately.


----------



## ElegantPearl17

GraceandJoy said:


> I've tried many moisturizers (drugstore & salon brands) but the one I routinely use now is Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine. I also use Olaplex #6 when I shampoo and once weekly. This combination keeps my hair soft and moisturized. Note: I use the Olaplex line routinely #s 0, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, & 8; game changer for my formerly dry, high porosity hair.


How did you use the system? I need more deets


----------



## GraceandJoy

ElegantPearl17 said:


> How did you use the system? I need more deets


Hi @ElegantPearl17 - The good news is that it's pretty easy. #0 is used to prep the hair for #3.  #3 is a pre-poo. #4 is shampoo and #5 is conditioner.  #6 is applied as a moisturizer. #7 is oil to use after I moisturize. #8 is a mask that I use on top of #5 or as a substitute for #5. **Edited to add: Because Olaplex is so effective,**I am no longer a product junkie but still love reading about hair.  I hope this helps.


----------



## LushLox

So I broke down and bought the K18 because it sounds so incredible. I'm going to use it for the 4 weeks that they recommend then I will alternate it with my Olaplex after that. These two powerhouse products/brands should be all I need alongside my regular moisture and protein DCs and leave ins. I think my PJ days might finally be over lol.

I've been using Kiehl's Magic Elixir just for a couple of weeks on my scalp post relaxer, it's really lovely and just what I need post relaxer service.


ETA: The K18 is a serious treatment and that's after just one use. My fear of not using conditioner was neutralised by the K18 because it provides very good moisture.

As an aside upon rinsing out my shampoo I noticed that my hair feels so heavy, I love when it feels like that.


----------



## sunnieb

@secretdiamond your hair is beautiful!


----------



## sunnieb

Theresamonet said:


> What relaxer is everyone using? I’m thinking of texlaxing again, but I don’t even know what is available anymore or what is still good.



I made the switch back to box relaxers because Design Essentials was becoming too hard to find.

Currently using ORS No-Lye, Normal.  My hair loves it!


----------



## secretdiamond

sunnieb said:


> @secretdiamond your hair is beautiful!


Thank you!  Still have a long way to go, but I’m starting to see the light. Lol


----------



## Royalq

Plan on relaxing in December and that would make 9 months stretch. I can only stretch that long with long term protective styles. Currently cornrowed under a wig. Im taking the cornrows out and getting half and half braids next week. Will leave that it from October to December and only redo the front 1.5 months in. 
after i take my cornrows out I’ll ro a good clarifying wash, olaplex bonding treatment, hard protein treatment, and DC with heat.


----------



## BurntSugar

As I Am so much moisture and the itchy scalp leave in,  and seal with oil and unrefined shea butter on my ends this has worked great and allowed to stretch my relaxer to 14-16 weeks. When I get to the end of my stretch like 12 weeks and up I start to seal my new growth with shea butter


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think Affirm might have been the best relaxer I've used...better than my former beloved Vitale Sensitive Scalp. My hair looks so shiny and rich. Doesn't feel as thin either. I'd show yall a pic, but I'm too doggone tired right now.


----------



## LushLox

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I think Affirm might have been the best relaxer I've used...better than my former beloved Vitale Sensitive Scalp. My hair looks so shiny and rich. Doesn't feel as thin either. I'd show yall a pic, but I'm too doggone tired right now.



Yes ma'am it is excellent. Well worth the extra coin imo.

That's the thing, you relax it and there's no thin "just relaxed" look. The hair is fully of body, I love it!


----------



## demlew

LushLox said:


> Yes ma'am it is excellent. Well worth the extra coin imo.
> 
> That's the thing, you relax it and there's no thin "just relaxed" look. The hair is fully of body, I love it!


@ItsMeLilLucky 
This post came right on time! I’ve been searching old threads for more info on Affirm because I’ve decided I’m going to switch to Affirm Lye in the next two weeks. My hesitation is choosing between the Control version and the standard one. Which one do you all use? TIA 

I’ve also wondered how long the tub is ok to use before I’d need to throw it away. I plan on portioning out enough for 1 application so that I don’t contaminate the tub, but I also plan to stretch and don’t have anyone to share the relaxer tub and cost with. I’d hate to waste the product.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

demlew said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky
> This post came right on time! I’ve been searching old threads for more info on Affirm because I’ve decided I’m going to switch to Affirm Lye in the next two weeks. My hesitation is choosing between the Control version and the standard one. Which one do you all use? TIA
> 
> I’ve also wondered how long the tub is ok to use before I’d need to throw it away. I plan on portioning out enough for 1 application so that I don’t contaminate the tub, but I also plan to stretch and don’t have anyone to share the relaxer tub and cost with. I’d hate to waste the product.


I actually use the Fiberguard regular one, so I don’t have any experience with the ones you mentioned.  I think as long as you keep it out the heat it should last for a minute. How long do you plan on stretching?


----------



## demlew

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I actually use the Fiberguard regular one, so I don’t have any experience with the ones you mentioned.  I think as long as you keep it out the heat it should last for a minute. How long do you plan on stretching?


I’d usually relax this week at 10 weeks. The longest I’ve gone was 14 and I suffered breakage. I told my stylist I’d go 2 more weeks and then take it from there. I’ve gotten better at conditioning and moisturizing, so I should be ok this time if I go past 12.


----------



## LushLox

demlew said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky
> This post came right on time! I’ve been searching old threads for more info on Affirm because I’ve decided I’m going to switch to Affirm Lye in the next two weeks. My hesitation is choosing between the Control version and the standard one. Which one do you all use? TIA
> 
> I’ve also wondered how long the tub is ok to use before I’d need to throw it away. I plan on portioning out enough for 1 application so that I don’t contaminate the tub, but I also plan to stretch and don’t have anyone to share the relaxer tub and cost with. I’d hate to waste the product.



Yeah I use the sensitive scalp in the kit so I don't use the one that you're referring to. Agreed keep it in a cool area and it should be fine. Although there should be an expiry date on it.


----------



## demlew

LushLox said:


> Yeah I use the sensitive scalp in the kit so I don't use the one that you're referring to. Agreed keep it in a cool area and it should be fine. Although there should be an expiry date on it.


Thank you. I’ll probably keep it my bedroom closet so it’s away from the heat and humidity of a bathroom.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Have y'all seen this gorgeous lady?


----------



## abioni

Her hair is a dream


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Finding time to relax my hair is so rough. Hopefully I can get to it by Wednesday.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

It keeps randomly getting hot and my hair line wakes up moist. All I know is that I need to have it done by Sunday


----------



## sunnieb

@ItsMeLilLucky that's why I love that I relax my own hair. My plans never work out. 

I always say that I'm going to relax on a certain day and early in the day. Nope!  Every time I end up relaxing at like 8pm and staying up late to finish the process. And it's always on a work night!

I'll learn one of these days!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It keeps randomly getting hot and my hair line wakes up moist. All I know is that I need to have it done by Sunday


Edit. It's Sunday and it's still not done lmao. Maybe I need to crack the window or something.


----------



## secretdiamond

Trimmed Dec 5th. Instead of 4 months, I waited my usual 3 months, and I cut off more this time than last time.  I think 3 months/12weeks is a good sweet spot, for my hair to grow, while staying on a healthy track.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Edit. It's Sunday and it's still not done lmao. Maybe I need to crack the window or something.


I just went ahead and washed my hair, supervised by my cat. All that salt from my sweat and base, was not helping my case   Hopefully I can get to it tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I just went ahead and washed my hair, supervised by my cat. All that salt from my sweat and base, was not helping my case   Hopefully I can get to it tomorrow or the day after.


I just went ahead and put crochet braids in. I'm going to have to wait until it gets cooler or whenever I feel like it lol. Hopefully not another 9 months


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I just went ahead and put crochet braids in. I'm going to have to wait until it gets cooler or whenever I feel like it lol. Hopefully not another 9 months


As soon as i started putting crochet braids in, the weather changed with its skanky self.


----------



## Prettyeyes

I got a relaxer at the salon on November 26th. Ends trimmed and style. Currently freshly washed, conditioned and flat ironed.


----------



## Royalq

I plan on ending my 9 month stretch on wednesday December 22nd. I want to do it early in the day so i can be done early. Thursday I plan to go get a trim.


----------



## starfish

It's been harder for me to go from MBL to longer (aiming for WL) than I thought. I get a trim every 8 weeks to keep my ends thick and healthy (and he dusts, doesn't cut more than necessary) but I'm realizing that I need a different treatment for my ends that what I've been doing.  More moisturizing and sealing I think.


----------



## LushLox

Just finished my TU at 16 weeks post. Whilst the preprepared twist method worked well for me previously I’m not sure I can keep doing it as my hair is getting longer now and that method is getting more difficult. The twists were awkward to get out this time and I will likely have the same problem next time.

Nevermind though, yet another decent relax. I should be at MBL by next year.


----------



## Royalq

Ended my 9 month stretch today and got a trim. Thats the last time im stretching so long. Its not particularly helpful or harmful but the protective styles i have to do to manage the hair is too much. Im sticking to 2.5-3 months now.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> Just finished my TU at 16 weeks post. Whilst the preprepared twist method worked well for me previously I’m not sure I can keep doing it as my hair is getting longer now and that method is getting more difficult. The twists were awkward to get out this time and I will likely have the same problem next time.
> 
> Nevermind though, yet another decent relax. I should be at MBL by next year.


Ooh! TheTabbi1 on YouTube has TBL? relaxed hair and I think she uses elastic bands in place of the twists. Maybe that might help some.


----------



## Prettyeyes

Washed my hair one month post relaxer. Blow drying and putting in crochet braids for a month.


----------



## Prettyeyes

Taken the other day.


----------



## LushLox

How many of you guys use colour please. What brand do you use and what is your process. Do you dye on relaxer day, a few weeks after or before your touch up?

thanks


----------



## Benuontherise

LushLox said:


> How many of you guys use colour please. What brand do you use and what is your process. Do you dye on relaxer day, a few weeks after or before your touch up?
> 
> thanks


Hello,
I color with Sally’s generic Gloss liquid hair color in 1B Midnight Blue Black. It’s a Demi permanent so not damaging. I color my hair at least 2 weeks after my touch up still as if it was a permanent color. The color last long and looks shiny after.


----------



## naturalpride

LushLox said:


> How many of you guys use colour please. What brand do you use and what is your process. Do you dye on relaxer day, a few weeks after or before your touch up?
> 
> thanks


I use Henna and Indigo to color my hair for many years now and never had a problem.


----------



## abioni

LushLox said:


> How many of you guys use colour please. What brand do you use and what is your process. Do you dye on relaxer day, a few weeks after or before your touch up?
> 
> thanks



I have fine hair and a lot color brands dry my hair. Sally's ion made my hair feel like straw. I used to use Clairol Advance Gray semi permanent without issues but lately it doesn't stick to my hair. I really like Clairol Natural Instincts, it doesn't dry out my hair but in less than 2 weeks my gray edges start showing. The hair inside (my non-edges) retain color. I understand it's because my edges get wet often from showers and washing my face but it's still annoying and frustrating. I also like that Natural Instincts instructs you to dye the roots first for some minutes before applying to the rest of the previously colored hair. A lot of dyes don't say anything about doing that. A lot of people end up applying from root to tip from the start each time they color their hair which is probably not healthy.

My next step is to try Wella Demi Permanent, I believe it's the same company as Clairol but can't remember. I will leave a feedback after trying it. If I don't like it, I might go Back to Natural Instincts and apply hair color powder to my edges when I go out.


----------



## sunnieb

So I'm entering the end of an era.

I just started using my very last bottle of Neutrogena Triple Moisture.  NTM has been with me on my hair journey since I found LHCF back in 2008.

I will miss this staple in my product lineup and haven't found a suitable replacement yet.

I'm also on my last bottle of Rusk Smoother. 

I know things change, but i don't have to like it!


----------



## sunnieb

Cowashed with this Herbal Essences conditioner with coconut water and my hair loves it! Definitely a keeper. Almost gave me the illusion have done a full dc!


----------



## LushLox

Thanks guys re the colour. I think I may take a plunge into this unknown territory soon!

I think I'm going to move back to roller setting for a while. I've not done it consistently for over a year but it was such a good drying method for me and I got so much progress from it back in the day, so I'm going to try it this week and see.


----------



## Benuontherise

LushLox said:


> Thanks guys re the colour. I think I may take a plunge into this unknown territory soon!
> 
> I think I'm going to move back to roller setting for a while. I've not done it consistently for over a year but it was such a good drying method for me and I got so much progress from it back in the day, so I'm going to try it this week and see.


 I just decided to roller set weekly as my drying method also! Direct heat is the best for my hair.


----------



## sunnieb

Welp, I finished off the very last drop of Neutrogena Triple Moisture today. The empty bottle is in the trash. <sigh> 

I've moved on to ORS daily styling lotion.  Just applied it after my cowash tonight. I'll see how my hair likes it.


----------



## Miadoll

sunnieb said:


> Welp, I finished off the very last drop of Neutrogena Triple Moisture today. The empty bottle is in the trash. <sigh>
> 
> I've moved on to ORS daily styling lotion.  Just applied it after my cowash tonight. I'll see how my hair likes it.
> 
> View attachment 479409


Ooh let us know, I’ve been eying this line… like I need anymore products


----------



## abioni

I relaxed my hair last night. I used to relax straight then I got this lovely idea to texlax because my hair is fine. My hair felt nice when it's wet but felt like straw when it’s dry. I decided to relax it straight again two months ago. Unfortunately, after the relaxer the body still had texture while my root was straight. I decided to correct that yesterday, which means applying relaxer to all my strands again. I was worried about this because it will be the third time that I have applied relaxer to all my strands. I did it anyway because I didn’t like the different textures. I put Olaplex 1 in my relaxer and did a stand-alone treatment (Olaplex 1 and 2), then put Aphogee 2 minutes on top before neutralizing. This mid step took me over two hours because my class started, and I couldn’t neutralize my hair during the class. The class was two hours long.

I was worried about the triple processing and not neutralizing my hair for over two hours, but my hair came out good. A little texture in some parts but I will manage. I don’t plan to process all my strands again. I will be doing Olaplex stand-alone treatment again next week with Aphogee two-step to prevent any issue from coming up. Then dye my hair a week later. I will probably do another Olaplex stand-alone treatment again at that time. I put my hair through a lot yesterday but I’m glad it looks healthy. Time will tell though. I will be using Olaplex and Aphogee often to prevent future damage.


----------



## abioni

I don't know what they put in scalp basing creams, they are so effective. I couldn't find Summit sensitive scalp and used Vaseline in it's place. I had the worst burn ever. Several part of my scalp had blisters. I used Hawaiian Silky base cream this time and not a single burn and I processed longer than the last time. It's even better than Summit. It's a big bottle but I'm about to go buy another one in case they run out. 

Why do most of the base creams come in bottles with a nozzle? The cream is so thick, I couldn't push it through the nozzle.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@abioni  I think it's menthol. When I couldn't find my base cream, I used regular grease mixed with a few drops of tea tree oil.


----------



## abioni

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @abioni  I think it's menthol. When I couldn't find my base cream, I used regular grease mixed with a few drops of tea tree oil.



That's interesting. I wonder how it works to prevent burn.


----------



## secretdiamond

abioni said:


> I don't know what they put in scalp basing creams, they are so effective. I couldn't find Summit sensitive scalp and used Vaseline in it's place. I had the worst burn ever. Several part of my scalp had blisters. I used Hawaiian Silky base cream this time and not a single burn and I processed longer than the last time. It's even better than Summit. It's a big bottle but I'm about to go buy another one in case they run out.
> 
> *Why do most of the base creams come in bottles with a nozzle? The cream is so thick, I couldn't push it through the nozzle.*


I used to always wonder the same thing. Never made sense. 



abioni said:


> I relaxed my hair last night. I used to relax straight then I got this lovely idea to texlax because my hair is fine. My hair felt nice when it's wet but felt like straw when it’s dry. I decided to relax it straight again two months ago. Unfortunately, after the relaxer the body still had texture while my root was straight. I decided to correct that yesterday, which means applying relaxer to all my strands again. I was worried about this because it will be the third time that I have applied relaxer to all my strands. I did it anyway because I didn’t like the different textures. I put Olaplex 1 in my relaxer and did a stand-alone treatment (Olaplex 1 and 2), then put Aphogee 2 minutes on top before neutralizing. This mid step took me over two hours because my class started, and I couldn’t neutralize my hair during the class. The class was two hours long.
> 
> *I was worried about the triple processing and not neutralizing my hair for over two hours, but my hair came out good*. A little texture in some parts but I will manage. I don’t plan to process all my strands again. I will be doing Olaplex stand-alone treatment again next week with Aphogee two-step to prevent any issue from coming up. Then dye my hair a week later. I will probably do another Olaplex stand-alone treatment again at that time. I put my hair through a lot yesterday but I’m glad it looks healthy. Time will tell though. I will be using Olaplex and Aphogee often to prevent future damage.


Fingers crossed for you.  Doing the Olaplex stand alone probably helped a lot.


----------



## abioni

secretdiamond said:


> I used to always wonder the same thing. Never made sense.
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you.  Doing the Olaplex stand alone probably helped a lot.



No doubt. The Olaplex definitely helped.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

abioni said:


> That's interesting. I wonder how it works to prevent burn.


This is just a theory, but I think when your head is itchy and the base "cools" it down with the menthol, it's the same principle with the tea tree (or peppermint) oil.


----------



## Queensheba88

Prettyeyes said:


> I just started using my very last bottle of Neutrogena Triple Moisture.  NTM has been with me on my hair journey since I found LHCF back in 2008.
> 
> I will miss this staple in my product lineup and haven't found a suitable replacement yet.
> 
> I'm also on my last bottle of Rusk Smoother.
> 
> I know things change, but i don't have to like it!


Same...you may be able to still find it in amazon...brought a 6 pack a few months ago


----------



## sunnieb

Miadoll said:


> Ooh let us know, I’ve been eying this line… like I need anymore products


My hair didn't like it.  Felt coated and like straw. 

I'll be donating it to someone. Maybe it'll like their hair.

But, I ordered their Olive Oil moisturizing hair lotion with Castor Oil. This is included in the relaxer kits and seems to agree with my hair. 

Man I miss my NTM!!!


----------



## Miadoll

sunnieb said:


> My hair didn't like it.  Felt coated and like straw.
> 
> I'll be donating it to someone. Maybe it'll like their hair.
> 
> But, I ordered their Olive Oil moisturizing hair lotion with Castor Oil. This is included in the relaxer kits and seems to agree with my hair.
> 
> Man I miss my NTM!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 479551


Im so sorry it didn’t work for you!! It’s so sad when a beloved product gets discontinued!  I used to use that ors hair lotion like 15 years ago, I remember liking it as well. May have to try it. I’ve been using Camille rose and really like it, it’s pricy but may work for you!


----------



## Royalq

Just retouched my hair. Was the smoothest burn free relaxer ive had in a while lol. Went quickly, no burning, and no burns on the rinse out. Added olaplex no 1 to the relaxer, did a olaplex stand alone treatment, protein treatment, and currently have a DC in my hair. Kinda wanna DC my hair twice before straightening because i notice a few days after straightening and trimming i have new split ends.


----------



## sunnieb

Royalq said:


> Just retouched my hair. Was the smoothest burn free relaxer ive had in a while lol. Went quickly, no burning, and no burns on the rinse out. Added olaplex no 1 to the relaxer, did a olaplex stand alone treatment, protein treatment, and currently have a DC in my hair. Kinda wanna DC my hair twice before straightening because i notice a few days after straightening and trimming i have new split ends.



I just finished relaxing my hair too! 

Loving the results and I can tell I'm retaining length. About to dc and airdry.


----------



## Royalq

sunnieb said:


> I just finished relaxing my hair too!
> 
> Loving the results and I can tell I'm retaining length. About to dc and airdry.


for the past 3 months ive been trying to give more attention to my ends so i can retain more. My ends look to be in good health. Thats why im hesitant to straighten it because i notice more splits after straightening


----------



## Napp

Royalq said:


> for the past 3 months ive been trying to give more attention to my ends so i can retain more. My ends look to be in good health. Thats why im hesitant to straighten it because i notice more splits after straightening


Maybe you can straighten with a lower temperature


----------



## sunnieb

Royalq said:


> for the past 3 months ive been trying to give more attention to my ends so i can retain more. My ends look to be in good health. Thats why im hesitant to straighten it because i notice more splits after straightening


I don't straighten, but I've been bunning heavily keeping my ends moist and tucked away. 

I trimmed last night as well.   I trim with every relaxer to make sure I stay on top of it.  My ends are looking way better than they used to.


----------



## Miadoll

Royalq said:


> for the past 3 months ive been trying to give more attention to my ends so i can retain more. My ends look to be in good health. Thats why im hesitant to straighten it because i notice more splits after straightening


ME TOO!

Idk why but my hair cannot handle heat, I get crazy split ends about 3 weeks after a silk press. It's crazy how a relaxer can be maintained but not heat for some heads. 

Have you tried the revlon round brush blowdryer? The 1.5 inch round brush one, I think they call it root booster. I seem to be able to get away with that sparingly but not the flatiron. It gets my hair straight on low (which his still pretty hot to me)


----------



## Royalq

Miadoll said:


> ME TOO!
> 
> Idk why but my hair cannot handle heat, I get crazy split ends about 3 weeks after a silk press. It's crazy how a relaxer can be maintained but not heat for some heads.
> 
> Have you tried the revlon round brush blowdryer? The 1.5 inch round brush one, I think they call it root booster. I seem to be able to get away with that sparingly but not the flatiron. It gets my hair straight on low (which his still pretty hot to me)


No i havent tried the round brush. But my hair will be split free for about 2 days then start splitting.


----------



## KhandiB

Queensheba88 said:


> Same...you may be able to still find it in amazon...brought a 6 pack a few months ago


Oh Nah.  Me and my MIL went on Amazon to find some NTM and the leave in is like $45 and the conditioner was almost $100, they out here price gouging.

Got me wanting to sell the lil leave ins I have in my closet, LOL!


----------



## Miadoll

KhandiB said:


> Oh Nah.  Me and my MIL went on Amazon to find some NTM and the leave in is like $45 and the conditioner was almost $100, they out here price gouging.
> 
> Got me wanting to sell the lil leave ins I have in my closet, LOL!


Maybe searching for something new by formula will help. Something as similar as possible in formulation to the NTM


----------



## WL23

sunnieb said:


> I just finished relaxing my hair too!
> 
> Loving the results and I can tell I'm retaining length. About to dc and airdry.


Hey @sunnieb how often do you relax?


----------



## LushLox

I wouldn't be tempted to buy NTM now even if you do find it at a reasonable price. It's been out of production for a few years now, so I'm not sure how good the remaining shelf life will be.

I need to buy a new cream leave in. I have some very good ones but they are quite high end, I need to look for some cheaper ones so I'm not using up my expensive ones so quickly.


----------



## LushLox

I've rediscovered Heavenly Halo Softening Milk. Wow this is lovely, really rich and nourishing! This is exactly what I'm looking for in a moisturiser. Not quite as cheap as I wanted, but it's going to last a long time as I don't need a lot.


----------



## sunnieb

WL23 said:


> Hey @sunnieb how often do you relax?


Hey @WL23! Every 8 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

@LushLox  I'm still trying to find a viable replacement for my NTM.

Found this Shea Moisture treatment at CVS the other day and I love the smell and it seems good for my hair,  but it's not really what I'm looking for. 

The ORS Olive Oil cream was too heavy and i didnt like the smell. 

The search is still on whilei use up these products.


----------



## WL23

sunnieb said:


> Hey @WL23! Every 8 weeks.


@sunnieb Nice! I’m trying to figure out if I want to do 16 weeks, 5 months, 6 months, 7 months, or 8 months…can’t decide yet. Wish me luck lol


----------



## LushLox

I did a braid out yesterday, I haven’t done one of these in yeeeaaaarrrs lol. I wore it down the first day and the next day I bunned it.


----------



## Royalq

LushLox said:


> I did a braid out yesterday, I haven’t done one of these in yeeeaaaarrrs lol. I wore it down the first day and the next day I bunned it.


Me too! Last i did a braid out was probably 4 years ago. Been bunning or braiding/weaving ever since. Yesterday i had the urge to do a braid out so i did. Cane out very nice


----------



## secretdiamond

LushLox said:


> I did a braid out yesterday, I haven’t done one of these in yeeeaaaarrrs lol. I wore it down the first day and the next day I bunned it.


Pretty! Thick!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

WL23 said:


> @sunnieb Nice! I’m trying to figure out if I want to do 16 weeks, 5 months, 6 months, 7 months, or 8 months…can’t decide yet. Wish me luck lol


I did 9 months, got color, it went to pieces, then I ended up locking


----------



## sunnieb

LushLox said:


> I did a braid out yesterday, I haven’t done one of these in yeeeaaaarrrs lol. I wore it down the first day and the next day I bunned it.


Gorgeous!  I haven't done a braidout in so long!  Working from home for 2 years really put me in a hairstyle rut. I'll do better this year!


----------



## starfish

Keracare stopped working for me for some reason.  The hydrating shampoo wasn’t as hydrating and had some slip, but the conditioner started to make my hair feel like straw.  I couldn’t even get a comb through it.  I’m so glad I didn’t buy the 5lb tub!  So today I washed with creme of nature and used Aussie Moist 3-minite conditioner.  Tons of slip from both products.  I need as much slip as I can get because I broke my ankle and my stylist’s shop is up a flight of stairs and I haven’t had a relaxer since April.  An unintentional stretch. I normally get a relaxer every 8 weeks.   I’m keeping my new growth moisturized but I’m concerned about my ends.  I get a trim every 8 weeks without fail and I won’t be in his shop until August.  Lawd!


----------



## demlew

starfish said:


> Keracare stopped working for me for some reason.  The hydrating shampoo wasn’t as hydrating and had some slip, but the conditioner started to make my hair feel like straw.  I couldn’t even get a comb through it.  I’m so glad I didn’t buy the 5lb tub!  So today I washed with creme of nature and used Aussie Moist 3-minite conditioner.  Tons of slip from both products.  I need as much slip as I can get because I broke my ankle and my stylist’s shop is up a flight of stairs and I haven’t had a relaxer since April.  An unintentional stretch. I normally get a relaxer every 8 weeks.   I’m keeping my new growth moisturized but I’m concerned about my ends.  I get a trim every 8 weeks without fail and I won’t be in his shop until August.  Lawd!



I'm finishing my second 5lb tub of Keracare. It's taking me forever bc I kept buying others. The 2nd tub didn't feel as awesome as the first one. Coincidentally, I just bought 2 more Aussie Moist 3-minutes bc that's my quick in the shower one. I also love Sprouted Curlies Avocado/Kale.


----------



## starfish

demlew said:


> I'm finishing my second 5lb tub of Keracare. It's taking me forever bc I kept buying others. The 2nd tub didn't feel as awesome as the first one. Coincidentally, I just bought 2 more Aussie Moist 3-minutes bc that's my quick in the shower one. I also love Sprouted Curlies Avocado/Kale.


Thanks for the suggestion! For some reason I have in my mind that the Aussie Moist isn’t as good as more expensive brands that stay on my hair for 15-20 minutes, but that may not be the case.  Now I’m on the hunt for a deep deep conditioner with excellent slip to get through all this new growth. 
ETA: I’m going to search the “how many weeks to your next relaxer“ thread to see what the stretchers use.


----------



## abioni

starfish said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! For some reason I have in my mind that the Aussie Moist isn’t as good as more expensive brands that stay on my hair for 15-20 minutes, but that may not be the case.  Now I’m on the hunt for a deep deep conditioner with excellent slip to get through all this new growth.
> ETA: I’m going to search the “how many weeks to your next relaxer“ thread to see what the stretchers use.



*TPH by Taraji Make it Rain Hydrating Conditioner* makes my hair melt. I have heard people say a conditioner melts their hair, this is the first time I'm experiencing this. I don't use heat with it. I leave it on while having my shower and rinse it out after and my hair feels so soft. I recommend it.


----------



## starfish

abioni said:


> *TPH by Taraji Make it Rain Hydrating Conditioner* makes my hair melt. I have heard people say a conditioner melts their hair, this is the first time I'm experiencing this. I don't use heat with it. I leave it on while having my shower and rinse it out after and my hair feels so soft. I recommend it.


Thanks! I love that feeling so I just ordered some.  I’m slowly moving back into being a product junkie


----------



## abioni

starfish said:


> Thanks! I love that feeling so I just ordered some.  I’m slowly moving back into being a product junkie



I hope it works for you.


----------



## demlew

starfish said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! For some reason I have in my mind that the Aussie Moist isn’t as good as more expensive brands that stay on my hair for 15-20 minutes, but that may not be the case.  Now I’m on the hunt for a deep deep conditioner with excellent slip to get through all this new growth.
> ETA: I’m going to search the “how many weeks to your next relaxer“ thread to see what the stretchers use.



Yep I love Aussie Moist for my midweek 'don't have time to DC' wash.

I used the Sprouted Curlies Avocado mask about a month ago when I was 8 weeks post. It's an overnight mask, so I used it that way since it was my first time trying the product. When I rinsed it out, my new growth was so soft and behaving lol that I wanted to cancel my relaxer appointment!  I kept touching my hair all day. I got lucky bc they'd just had a sale so it was $9, but I've bought a second jar at full price of $15. Their shipping is quick too. I got my order in 5 days.


----------



## demlew

abioni said:


> *TPH by Taraji Make it Rain Hydrating Conditioner* makes my hair melt. I have heard people say a conditioner melts their hair, this is the first time I'm experiencing this. I don't use heat with it. I leave it on while having my shower and rinse it out after and my hair feels so soft. I recommend it.



I read your post and immediately said "Oh noooo I have to try it!!" I'm trying to reform my PJ ways 

Apparently, the Target store that's 5 miles away from me has it in stock


----------



## starfish

abioni said:


> *TPH by Taraji Make it Rain Hydrating Conditioner* makes my hair melt. I have heard people say a conditioner melts their hair, this is the first time I'm experiencing this. I don't use heat with it. I leave it on while having my shower and rinse it out after and my hair feels so soft. I recommend it.


You were spot on with your description of this.  My hair melted and the comb went through my new growth like I had a fresh perm.  Unbelievable slip.  I’ll continue to use it. Thank you!


----------



## demlew

starfish said:


> You were spot on with your description of this.  My hair melted and the comb went through my new growth like I had a fresh perm.  Unbelievable slip.  I’ll continue to use it. Thank you!



ITA! I tried it today. It definitely softened my new growth. I wish I liked the fragrance :-( I wear fruity/floral scents and it smelled like amber/musk to me. Ladies, if you like Flowerbomb-type perfumes, you'll probably like the fragrance of TPH Make it Rain!


----------



## abioni

I'm glad it worked for you ladies.
I agree about the scent, it's not my kind of scent I prefer flowery scents, even fruity. I noticed a lot of brands use masculine scents, Chi Silk Infusion serum and Design Essential Almond and Avocado leave-in come to mind. I still use them because I like how my hair feels whenever I use them.


----------



## sunnieb

A friend of mine swears by the Pattern leave in conditioner, so I picked up a bottle today at Ulta. Trying it out tonight. 

Looks like I also need to try TPH by Taraji! 

Still missing my beloved NTM.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

The crown of my head was feeling really sore, then I realized that my two cornrows were more than likely pulling that section, so I took them down and redid them. Nice try scalp, but we're getting this relaxer next week


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think I texlaxed too much. And I didn't get my edges too good.I don't like the way it looks moist. I went to the shop to get a wash, deep condition and ends trim. Leaving the trimming to professionals. My hair is so many different lengths.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I think I texlaxed too much. And I didn't get my edges too good.I don't like the way it looks moist. I went to the shop to get a wash, deep condition and ends trim. Leaving the trimming to professionals. My hair is so many different lengths.


At least I didn't burn myself lmao think I might add a weekly blowdry, idk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been Hanging Out in this Thread


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

IDareT'sHair said:


> Been Hanging Out in this Thread


Come on in, the water is fine


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@sunnieb  I bought the ORS Olive oil Lye Relaxer in Normal in case I still hate my wet hair


----------



## Prettyeyes

I get a relaxer and style on Friday!! Pics coming!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Prettyeyes said:


> I get a relaxer and style on Friday!! Pics coming!


Where's the pictures woman *shakes fist*


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Where's the pictures woman *shakes fist*


24 hours later and I'm just realizing she said Friday *facepalm*   y'all should have said something lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm definitely not stretching and getting a relaxer in 8 weeks.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Having relaxed hair makes the timing of doing my hair so much quicker and easier on my body, but I'm always lost style wise. I need a relaxed hair equivalent of just waking up and doing a fro lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

It's so funny to me that I'm having difficulty being hands only on my relaxed hair. Like hello, the hair is straighter which should mean less of a struggle  

I think I have a way around it, to be less tool dependent. I'm pretty sure I have to wait until my hair is mostly dry if I want to use my fingers only.

I never thought I'd be using grease on my relaxed hair, but here we are  after my moisturizer is applied, a tench of grease is used to seal the deal. Dry hair who? We don't know her  I do use oil if anything on my scalp to be fair. I don't remember applying any grease on my scalp with the exception of base on relaxer day. That base was tearing my scalp up with how ticklish it made me feel. I'm wary of it. So if I don't feel like having a naked scalp, oil it is.

How is it grease feels better on my relaxed hair than my natural hair? Relaxed hair feels stronger and more nourished. Natural hair is like "gurl I guess" Like two totally separate heads of hair. What the French toast? 

I really gotta stop writing so late at night. All those typos


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My edges so disrespectful, like Stevie Wonder did my relaxer and forgot about them. Like c'mon Shoots, I'm not far off cause I can't see that good either. Sis needs to wear   I wear them too

How the heck I miss the most important part?!? I must’ve been tired, blind, or all possible combinations. Well it's braided now so  I'm kickin' old school and just put a part on side and basically braided around that part with my own hair only. The parts are raggedy, but that's pretty on brand for me 

I think I'm done with my stream of consciousness lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Okay, one more: my hair isn't so poofy like it was at first since I got that silk press. I appreciate it, and now I don't have to do that corrective like I was planning on doing. Cause I was lost and didn't know what to do lol


----------



## starfish

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It's so funny to me that I'm having difficulty being hands only on my relaxed hair. Like hello, the hair is straighter which should mean less of a struggle
> 
> I think I have a way around it, to be less tool dependent. I'm pretty sure I have to wait until my hair is mostly dry if I want to use my fingers only.
> 
> I never thought I'd be using grease on my relaxed hair, but here we are  after my moisturizer is applied, a tench of grease is used to seal the deal. Dry hair who? We don't know her  I do use oil if anything on my scalp to be fair. I don't remember applying any grease on my scalp with the exception of base on relaxer day. That base was tearing my scalp up with how ticklish it made me feel. I'm wary of it. So if I don't feel like having a naked scalp, oil it is.
> 
> How is it grease feels better on my relaxed hair than my natural hair? Relaxed hair feels stronger and more nourished. Natural hair is like "gurl I guess" Like two totally separate heads of hair. What the French toast?
> 
> I really gotta stop writing so late at night. All those typos


What is the name of the grease thou speaketh of?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

starfish said:


> What is the name of the grease thou speaketh of?


'Tis the noble one known as Dax. Blue in color and very aromatic.


----------



## Plushottie

I wish I had thicker hair but alas it wasn't something I'm blessed with ever. I do love how luxe I feel using nice products on my hair. I didn't feel that way natural probably because I hated it but glad I had hair. Its like I can feel and see the benefit of products invested in more than natural.


----------



## Prettyeyes

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> 24 hours later and I'm just realizing she said Friday *facepalm*   y'all should have said something lol


----------



## Prettyeyes

Here you go


----------



## Prettyeyes

Trying


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Prettyeyes  Looking good!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My braidout failed because I didn't braid a section of my hair tight enough,  so I salvaged what I could and pinned the sides back.


----------



## sunnieb

@ItsMeLilLucky I attempted a semi-braidout today. Looked much better when my hair was BSL, but I wanted to see what my current length would do. 

I don't like it a much as i should. I'll let it get a little longer and try again.  Not bad, but the wave pattern doesn't have enough length to give me the look I want.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I wonder if my relaxed hair would like pink lotion. I'm half tempted to buy a bottle to see. Imagine how much money I would save


----------



## alove15

Excited to join thread! I relaxed in July and I’m stretching until Oct. Weekly routine: Shampoo + Condition, Apply leave-in+serum, Blowdry on low/cool, Flat-twist, PS with wig. I prepoo, DC, and moisturize as needed.


----------



## Plushottie

It’s really interesting seeing how products work on my hair. Tried a Shea moisture deep conditioner after my tea rinse and see it’s a no go. I feel as much as I love experimenting I may become a tried and true girl


----------



## LushLox

I recently completed a six month stretch; I just about survived it lol but I think I will go back to my 12-16 week stretches, that really works for me.


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> A friend of mine swears by the Pattern leave in conditioner, so I picked up a bottle today at Ulta. Trying it out tonight.
> 
> Looks like I also need to try TPH by Taraji!
> 
> Still missing my beloved NTM.
> 
> View attachment 481571



What is it like. It's quite an expensive conditioner isn't it!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> I recently completed a six month stretch; I just about survived it lol but I think I will go back to my 12-16 week stretches, that really works for me.


6 months ooh wee lol. Glad you made it through to the other side. What made you decide to stretch that long?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

You know what? I'm not mad at Hawaiian Silky. I think this might be my regular relaxer. I don't know what I'm gonna do with my ORS Olive Oil, but at some point I guess I'll have to use it. Can't be wasting money, but it is what it is. I'll go back to Hawaiian Silky when I use up the Olive Oil. I strongly believe it's the reason why I can use cheaper products and my hair still feels soft and none greasy even though I use leave in and grease just about everyday or every other day. Must be those botanical extracts


----------



## LushLox

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> 6 months ooh wee lol. Glad you made it through to the other side. What made you decide to stretch that long?



Because I had my brothers wedding coming up as well as my vacation and I wanted the nice surprise lol.


----------



## Plushottie

I was going to trash my new ecostyler and leave in but thought hmm my hair is just a few weeks post try it closer to relaxer time as my hair is fine all I need mostly is edge control and boom. I wonder at 8-10 weeks post my hair may be able to hold such if not I’m giving them back to the streets


----------



## sunnieb

LushLox said:


> What is it like. It's quite an expensive conditioner isn't it!



Yes it is!

But, it works for my hair so I'll keep buying it. I noticed it really keeps my hair moist when I airdry.  I have to be sure it's the first product I apply to my wet hair. That seems to activate it or something.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My braid outs work better with small cornrows but don't last more than a day. Sometimes they don't make it to the end of the day. The length is not helping either Maybe I need to use a bit of gel on my hair and braid it a different way. I have no idea what to do to my hair on my bday even though it's still some months away. I'm most likely not getting a silk press because I don't think the length is going to be to my liking that quickly. Maybe I should stretch my trims to every 6 months, so every other relaxer

I know I said this before, but my hair really be playing me. Unless I part and apply the products, the hair closest to my scalp acts like I didn't put anything on it. Granted it's only leave in and oil (only use grease on the length). She's a picky bword


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think my half inch came in as well.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I really be setting myself up 
I've been putting off wash day because my brain for whatever reason still thinks I'm natural and it's going to take forever and a day to finish doing everything I needed to do. I'm 24 hours late, but wash day is now really wash hour or hour and some change. Why did I decide to wash my hair at some 10:30-11:00pm? 
Thank goodness I'm relaxed and it won't take that long to dry. If I was natural I would have had a situation on my hands lol


----------



## Theresamonet

So I’m trying to make an appointment for my virgin relaxer on 9/15. That will give me 3 weeks to prep my hair.

1st Wash - Olaplex 3/DC
2nd Wash - Olaplex 3/DC
3rd Wash - Reconstructor/DC

Does that sound good? I’m open to other suggestions.


----------



## Plushottie

Theresamonet said:


> So I’m trying to make an appointment for my virgin relaxer on 9/15. That will give me 3 weeks to prep my hair.
> 
> 1st Wash - Olaplex 3/DC
> 2nd Wash - Olaplex 3/DC
> 3rd Wash - Reconstructor/DC
> 
> Does that sound good? I’m open to other suggestions.


I would probably do the 3rd one with a 7 day gap and don’t do much to your hair.


----------



## abioni

Theresamonet said:


> So I’m trying to make an appointment for my virgin relaxer on 9/15. That will give me 3 weeks to prep my hair.
> 
> 1st Wash - Olaplex 3/DC
> 2nd Wash - Olaplex 3/DC
> 3rd Wash - Reconstructor/DC
> 
> Does that sound good? I’m open to other suggestions.




What made you decide to relax your hair?


----------



## LushLox

Theresamonet said:


> So I’m trying to make an appointment for my virgin relaxer on 9/15. That will give me 3 weeks to prep my hair.
> 
> 1st Wash - Olaplex 3/DC
> 2nd Wash - Olaplex 3/DC
> 3rd Wash - Reconstructor/DC
> 
> Does that sound good? I’m open to other suggestions.



Sounds good, what reconstructor will you use? And I'm glad you're getting a professional to do it for you. I am a 100% self relaxer, and I don't tend to go to stylists. But for a virgin relaxer, I really feel it should always be done by a professional, as it sets the tone for the rest of your relaxed hair journey.

And will you texlax or relax.


----------



## Theresamonet

LushLox said:


> Sounds good, what reconstructor will you use? And I'm glad you're getting a professional to do it for you. I am a 100% self relaxer, and I don't tend to go to stylists. But for a virgin relaxer, I really feel it should always be done by a professional, as it sets the tone for the rest of your relaxed hair journey.
> 
> And will you texlax or relax.



I’ve always been a self relaxer, but I don’t have the focus and the patience to do a virgin relaxer right now. I may even get my touch ups at the salon as well.

I’m probably going to use the Kenra platinum reconstructor. I was considering doing Aphogee 2 step, but I think that might be too much.

I’m going to relax.


----------



## LushLox

Theresamonet said:


> I’ve always been a self relaxer, but I don’t have the focus and the patience to do a virgin relaxer right now. I may even get my touch ups at the salon as well.
> 
> I’m probably going to use the Kenra platinum reconstructor. I was considering doing Aphogee 2 step, but I think that might be too much.
> 
> I’m going to relax.



I think Aphogee 2 Step is a lot and not necessary if your hair is healthy and in good condition. But I really like the Aphogee Strengthening Kit; it is not as powerful as the 2 Step, but it certainly packs a punch and my hair feels very strong when I use it and there's no sticky horrible smell and you don't need a dryer. I generally use this about once a quarter,  or three times a year, keeps my hair tip top!

I'm going to stock up on these when I go to the US as it'll be cheaper.



Best of luck with your relaxer!


----------



## Theresamonet

LushLox said:


> I think Aphogee 2 Step is a lot and not necessary if your hair is healthy and in good condition. But I really like the Aphogee Strengthening Kit; it is not as powerful as the 2 Step, but it certainly packs a punch and my hair feels very strong when I use it and there's no sticky horrible smell and you don't need a dryer. I generally use this about once a quarter,  or three times a year, keeps my hair tip top!
> 
> I'm going to stock up on these when I go to the US as it'll be cheaper.
> 
> View attachment 482485
> 
> Best of luck with your relaxer!



Thanks! I have seen these kits, but I didn't know it was a new(er) product. I assumed it was a convenience kit of the 2 step. I may try this out once I am relaxed, cause the 2 step is a pain to use. Is this the only protein you incorporate? Do you use any other strengthening products?


----------



## Theresamonet

abioni said:


> What made you decide to relax your hair?



I’m tired of the maintenance of natural hair.


----------



## secretdiamond

I didn't post about my 2 year anniversary, cause I was bummed.  Relaxed 5 weeks ago. My hair looked great. Most of my hair was past my shoulders and thick. I decided to stop wearing the crotchets and enjoy my hair styled for the 1st time. I bumped the ends with a flat iron.  My hair had tons of movement and body, but would not hold the full curl for more than 20 min.  I tried a curling iron, on a higher temp than normal and also steam rollers - same result.

Even though I had just trimmed the week before (my ends were not thin), I chopped off several inches -- maybe about 3-4 inches? I didn't do it all at once; I just realized the more I cut, the better it would curl and stay.  Yes, I used a lot of heat for this experiment (L'oreal Steampod!). 

Last week, I think I finally pieced it together.  Because of my scalp condition and because my hair would be cornrowed to my scalp for 4-6 weeks, I would apply medicated shampoo (w/sulfates) to my scalp and then also to my strands, to remove all buildup.  Followed that with a super moisturizing cleansing conditioner creme (Oribe) and deep conditioner.  I thought the latter 2 would be enough to counteract the dryness. It seemed so. So, I still continued doing this, even though I stopped wearing the crotchets.

But, for my last wash, I applied the medicated poos to my scalp only and went straight to Oribe and Kerastase on my strands, without realizing it.  After blow drying with RevAir, I couldn't believe how much more moisturized and pliable my hair felt! And, it retained moisture better throughout the week.  

The culprits:
- 4-6 week protective styles without conditioning = dry hair
- Long detangling sessions, repeatedly combing to get the shed hairs out = roughing up cuticles
- Sulfate poos = even more dried out hair, damaging integrity of ends
- Repeat for 1.5 yrs 

I knew the sulfate poos were drying. I just thought the super moisturizing products I used were enough to counteract it. They probably did keep them from breaking though. I hope this is the last set back I'll have.

 Lesson learned: Can never replace moisture better than preserving it.


----------



## LushLox

Theresamonet said:


> Thanks! I have seen these kits, but I didn't know it was a new(er) product. I assumed it was a convenience kit of the 2 step. I may try this out once I am relaxed, cause the 2 step is a pain to use. Is this the only protein you incorporate? Do you use any other strengthening products?



I'm a big protein fan, I think it is absolutely essential as a relaxed head. So I occasionally use protein products in between the Aphogee, such as Affirm 5 in 1, Amika The Kure, and others; I also use Olaplex also.


----------



## starfish

So every time I have general anesthesia I get scalp dermatitis for about 4 months.  I’ve been looking for Neutrogena’s T/Sal shampoo but can’t find it anywhere, so I bought some Nizoral shampoo and conditioner with salicylic acid.  Where was the conditioner?  T/Sal has slip, this didn’t.  My hair was matted when I rinsed the shampoo and still matted after my Taraji Make it Rain conditioner. And so dry! None of my leave-in conditioners worked.  I couldn’t get a comb through it so I decided to wait until my hair is dry to detangle.  I’ll never do that again. I’m most concerned about how itchy my scalp gets and what I’m going to do about that before my relaxer.  I think I’ll look for a scalp treatment rather than a shampoo.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y'all got any good recommendations for a protein leave in?


----------



## naturalpride

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Y'all got any good recommendations for a protein leave in?


This leave in is very detangling and moisturizing with light protein and works very well. It's been a staple for my relaxed hair. 






						Silk Elements Renourish Jojoba Oil Leave In Conditioning Spray | Conditioner | Textured Hair | Sally Beauty
					

Silk Elements Renourish Jojoba Oil Leave In Conditioning Spray




					www.sallybeauty.com


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> A friend of mine swears by the Pattern leave in conditioner, so I picked up a bottle today at Ulta. Trying it out tonight.
> 
> Looks like I also need to try TPH by Taraji!
> 
> Still missing my beloved NTM.
> 
> View attachment 481571



We went into Sephora today and my mum picked this up, it is VERY nice indeed; I like the texture, and it's not too heavy. I would have bought one for myself but the tube is so massive so I'll buy it when I get home.


----------



## sunnieb

LushLox said:


> We went into Sephora today and my mum picked this up, it is VERY nice indeed; I like the texture, and it's not too heavy. I would have bought one for myself but the tube is so massive so I'll buy it when I get home.



I know!  It's expensive, but my hair has spoken. 

I plan to buy the big one tomorrow at ULTA. They have the 21 Days of Beauty going on and I think double points on Pattern and other stuff.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> *I know!  It's expensive, but my hair has spoken. *
> 
> I plan to buy the big one tomorrow at ULTA. They have the 21 Days of Beauty going on and I think double points on Pattern and other stuff.


She likes what she likes lmao


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> She likes what she likes lmao


She lucky I have a good job!

With her expensive 

But, I lubs her!  And it's really my fault for joining a hair forum and introducing her to all these high quality brands. Before LHCF, my broken off dry SL hair was fine with the cheap stuff from the beauty supply!


----------



## sunnieb

Another of my OG products is getting hard to find. 

ORS Carrot Oil

I discovered this even before I found LHCF.  I was reading hair blogs and this woman swore by this stuff.  Her hair description sounded like mine - dry, coarse, relaxed, etc.  I have some, but I can't find it in stores anymore. Only online.  That's usually the first sign.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I tried to do braids and the hair kept tangling up, so I switched to marley hair to do twists. Then the hair kept sliding down, so I braided my actual hair and crocheted the marley hair through it, then twisted it.


----------



## alundra

sunnieb said:


> Another of my OG products is getting hard to find.
> 
> ORS Carrot Oil
> 
> I discovered this even before I found LHCF.  I was reading hair blogs and this woman swore by this stuff.  Her hair description sounded like mine - dry, coarse, relaxed, etc.  I have some, but I can't find it in stores anymore. Only online.  That's usually the first sign.



Oh nooooo let me get to the shops and buy some more before they run out! That's really a shame.


----------



## sunnieb

alundra said:


> Oh nooooo let me get to the shops and buy some more before they run out! That's really a shame.



Just got an email alert from ORS Haircare website that they have some in stock. I ordered 3.

Here's the link.


----------



## alundra

sunnieb said:


> Just got an email alert from ORS Haircare website that they have some in stock. I ordered 3.
> 
> Here's the link.


Good news! I'm glad there's some in stock. 

Meanwhile I haven't seen Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 leave in since 2020. I keep checking various BBS and there are a few places online but I don't trust them (amazon will use fakes or straight up send the wrong product). I don't live in the US so I can't order directly from their website.


----------



## Theresamonet

I did it. I’m still in shock though.


----------



## Plushottie

Theresamonet said:


> I did it. I’m still in shock though.


We wanna see


----------



## LushLox

Theresamonet said:


> I did it. I’m still in shock though.



Wow, I'll bet. Are you happy with the outcome?


----------



## Theresamonet

Plushottie said:


> We wanna see


----------



## Theresamonet

LushLox said:


> Wow, I'll bet. Are you happy with the outcome?



I think I am. 

I’m just so used to the bulk of my natural hair, that I feel kinda bald now. I also didn’t get a good look at my hair wet or the shape of the hair after the cut, so I can’t be thoroughly satisfied. 

************

My stylist was being weird. I had to have my hair done by the owner, because I guess she’s the only one old enough to remember how to do a relaxer.  But she was a total ‘know it all’. She says to me, “you know you have to get rid of all your hair products, right? Cause you can’t use natural products on relaxed hair”. I told her that she doesn’t even know what I got… Later she says that I have to make sure I’m not trying to use oils on my hair, because relaxed hair has a coating on it that prevents oils from getting through. So I have to use moisturizer. Of course I’m going to use a moisturizer, but what is this coating she talking about??


----------



## Plushottie

Theresamonet said:


> View attachment 483019
> View attachment 483017


Your gorgeous hair gorgeous.


----------



## Theresamonet

Plushottie said:


> Your gorgeous hair gorgeous.


 Thank you!


----------



## LushLox

Theresamonet said:


> I think I am.
> 
> I’m just so used to the bulk of my natural hair, that I feel kinda bald now. I also didn’t get a good look at my hair wet or the shape of the hair after the cut, so I can’t be thoroughly satisfied.
> 
> ************
> 
> My stylist was being weird. I had to have my hair done by the owner, because I guess she’s the only one old enough to remember how to do a relaxer.  But she was a total ‘know it all’. She says to me, “you know you have to get rid of all your hair products, right? Cause you can’t use natural products on relaxed hair”. I told her that she doesn’t even know what I got… Later she says that I have to make sure I’m not trying to use oils on my hair, because relaxed hair has a coating on it that prevents oils from getting through. So I have to use moisturizer. Of course I’m going to use a moisturizer, but what is this coating she talking about??



You absolutely can use natural hair products, not all of them of course, some are far too heavy and will weigh your hair down but I have used plenty of natural conditioners, masks and leave in - no problem.

Coating? She is likely talking about calcium deposits which can happen when using a no lye relaxer, did she use a no lye relaxer on you? And even if that was the case you can get rid of it with a chelating shampoo, and use it regularly. Which reminds me I need to buy a new one, although I haven't used a chelating shampoo in like a year!

I have used no lye relaxers for like forever, I have no issues with any coating or dullness, like at all lol. It is concerning to hear a stylist talking like that; consistent oil usage has literally saved my hair. If oil is a part of your hair care routine you should continue to use it. Use moisturiser and then your oil to seal if that's how you're used to using it.

Your hair looks beautiful. It's going to take some time to adjust, but you'll get used to it and hopefully you'll enjoy the ease and freedom that it brings.


----------



## sunnieb

@Theresamonet  welcome!  Your hair is beautiful!  You already know you're in the right place to take care of your relaxed hair.

I've used no-lye forever and I use Suave Clarifying shampoo weekly to keep my hair in shape. No coating over here!  

I need to stop procrastinating and go relax my hair before the night gets away from me.


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> @Theresamonet  welcome!  Your hair is beautiful!  You already know you're in the right place to take care of your relaxed hair.
> 
> I've used no-lye forever and I use Suave Clarifying shampoo weekly to keep my hair in shape. No coating over here!
> 
> I need to stop procrastinating and go relax my hair before the night gets away from me.



Wow you clarify often, how so is it because you use a lot of product.

Note to self that my next wash needs to be a clarifying wash! I am really bad at remembering.


----------



## Theresamonet

LushLox said:


> You absolutely can use natural hair products, not all of them of course, some are far too heavy and will weigh your hair down but I have used plenty of natural conditioners, masks and leave in - no problem.
> 
> Coating? She is likely talking about calcium deposits which can happen when using a no lye relaxer, did she use a no lye relaxer on you? And even if that was the case you can get rid of it with a chelating shampoo, and use it regularly. Which reminds me I need to buy a new one, although I haven't used a chelating shampoo in like a year!
> 
> I have used no lye relaxers for like forever, I have no issues with any coating or dullness, like at all lol. It is concerning to hear a stylist talking like that; consistent oil usage has literally saved my hair. If oil is a part of your hair care routine you should continue to use it. Use moisturiser and then your oil to seal if that's how you're used to using it.
> 
> Your hair looks beautiful. It's going to take some time to adjust, but you'll get used to it and hopefully you'll enjoy the ease and freedom that it brings.



Thank you! 

She used Affirm lye relaxer. I did ask if she was referring to mineral deposits, but she said no and just kept repeating “a coating”.

I know that the things she was saying were wrong. I just suddenly felt very uncomfortable with her being in my head, giving me a chemical service, while displaying such a lack of knowledge. But I already had relaxer in my hair, so I had to just hope for the best. I planned to go there for my touch ups, but I don’t know now. 

Funnily, I don’t even use “natural hair products” or raw oils. She made that assumption because I was natural. I really only use salon brands. I found most natural products too heavy and greasy, even on my natural hair.


----------



## Theresamonet

I am looking forward to wash day without all that damn detangling!


----------



## Theresamonet

sunnieb said:


> @Theresamonet  welcome!  Your hair is beautiful!  You already know you're in the right place to take care of your relaxed hair.
> 
> I've used no-lye forever and I use Suave Clarifying shampoo weekly to keep my hair in shape. No coating over here!
> 
> I need to stop procrastinating and go relax my hair before the night gets away from me.



Thank you!

I’m looking forward to going back down memory lane via the LHCF archives. Lol 

I’ll be sure to clarify regularly as well.


----------



## Napp

Your hair looks great @Theresamonet! I'm a little tempted to join you just so I can reach some length goals.


----------



## Theresamonet

Napp said:


> Your hair looks great @Theresamonet! I'm a little tempted to join you just so I can reach some length goals.



That was one of the reasons I decided to relax. I have an easier time retaining length with relaxed hair. And I guess that’s because I like manicured ends. I was tired of fighting SSKs and splits (from detangling) for my inches.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Napp said:


> Your hair looks great @Theresamonet! I'm a little tempted to join you just so I can reach some length goals.


Come on over. We have cookies


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Status update on granny's hair: it's getting a lot thicker than it was since I started using grease again. She needed it, because the shea butter was not working for her hair. Another surprise is one of my other relatives. She wasn't a big hair person but the last couple of years her hair has been growing in leaps and bounds. I think she's almost BSL. Her hair is so luscious and pretty. She let me moisturize and grease it. Y'all know I took my time and played with it. I showed some extra love to the ends because they felt a tad bit dry. Grandma is natural, and she (my relative) is rinsed and relaxed. She's also the same one I finger detangled a while back.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Come on over. We have cookies


What kind of cookies? We have cookies i have not gotten any. I want cookies.


----------



## sunnieb

My hair journey is getting on track. I posted back in 2017 about losing my hair. I said it was "stress".  Yes it was.  What I didn't say is that  I was being emotionally and verbally abused in my marriage and my hair showed it. 

I just wanted to pause and reflect on not only my healthy hair journey, but my healthy ME journey!   I'm going through a very stressful divorce and yet my hair is thriving.  I wake up smiling and happy everyday.  I think I will definitely hit WL at this rate.  It took me a while to put myself first, but I'm here! 

March 2018


September 2022


----------



## Theresamonet

@sunnieb You are a champion! You and your hair are bouncing back from the trauma beautifully. I hope you are so proud of yourself.


----------



## Plushottie

sunnieb said:


> My hair journey is getting on track. I posted back in 2017 about losing my hair. I said it was "stress".  Yes it was.  What I didn't say is that  I was being emotionally and verbally abused in my marriage and my hair showed it.
> 
> I just wanted to pause and reflect on not only my healthy hair journey, but my healthy ME journey!   I'm going through a very stressful divorce and yet my hair is thriving.  I wake up smiling and happy everyday.  I think I will definitely hit WL at this rate.  It took me a while to put myself first, but I'm here!
> 
> March 2018
> View attachment 483285
> 
> September 2022
> View attachment 483287


I wish I knew you in person because I would big sister fan girl you. This makes my heart glad restoration!


----------



## Theresamonet

How is everyone wearing their hair daily? I’m trying to find a low manipulation style to wear from wash to wash. I never manipulated my natural hair between washes, but now I feel like I have to comb my hair every morning.

Also, I’ve adjusted and I’m thrilled to be relaxed again! My first wash day post relaxer was yesterday. Even though I did almost the entire Olaplex routine, it was sooo easy. And I used 1/5 of the amount of product my natural hair needed. Should have done this sooner!

I’m now trying to decide if I’m going to self relax next time or go back to the salon.


----------



## LushLox

Theresamonet said:


> How is everyone wearing their hair daily? I’m trying to find a low manipulation style to wear from wash to wash. I never manipulated my natural hair between washes, but now I feel like I have to comb my hair every morning.
> 
> Also, I’ve adjusted and I’m thrilled to be relaxed again! My first wash day post relaxer was yesterday. Even though I did almost the entire Olaplex routine, it was sooo easy. And I used 1/5 of the amount of product my natural hair needed. Should have done this sooner!
> 
> I’m now trying to decide if I’m going to self relax next time or go back to the salon.



The attached is an example. It’s just a simple satin pillow roller job, takes ten minutes. I’ll wear the hair down one day and the next I will tie it back in a loose bun.

I’ll be doing a twist out tomorrow and will do something similar, down one day then loosely tied back on the following days.

WFH days I just keep my hair tucked into my silk cap.

Yeah wash days are very easy, well for me and it takes me a long time to get through products. That doesn’t mean I don’t get complacent and lazy to do it though. 

I definitely don’t comb every day though, I only do that when I’m deep in a stretch.


----------



## Plushottie

LushLox said:


> The attached is an example. It’s just a simple satin pillow roller job, takes ten minutes. I’ll wear the hair down one day and the next I will tie it back in a loose bun.
> 
> I’ll be doing a twist out tomorrow and will do something similar, down one day then loosely tied back on the following days.
> 
> WFH days I just keep my hair tucked into my silk cap.
> 
> Yeah wash days are very easy, well for me and it takes me a long time to get through products. That doesn’t mean I don’t get complacent and lazy to do it though.
> 
> I definitely don’t comb every day though, I only do that when I’m deep in a stretch.


Your hair and skin


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Theresamonet said:


> How is everyone wearing their hair daily? I’m trying to find a low manipulation style to wear from wash to wash. I never manipulated my natural hair between washes, but now I feel like I have to comb my hair every morning.
> 
> Also, I’ve adjusted and I’m thrilled to be relaxed again! My first wash day post relaxer was yesterday. Even though I did almost the entire Olaplex routine, it was sooo easy. And I used 1/5 of the amount of product my natural hair needed. Should have done this sooner!
> 
> I’m now trying to decide if I’m going to self relax next time or go back to the salon.


I did a twist and pin back. I switched the parts, but now I'm in a protective style.


----------



## sunnieb

Theresamonet said:


> How is everyone wearing their hair daily? I’m trying to find a low manipulation style to wear from wash to wash. I never manipulated my natural hair between washes, but now I feel like I have to comb my hair every morning.
> 
> Also, I’ve adjusted and I’m thrilled to be relaxed again! My first wash day post relaxer was yesterday. Even though I did almost the entire Olaplex routine, it was sooo easy. And I used 1/5 of the amount of product my natural hair needed. Should have done this sooner!
> 
> I’m now trying to decide if I’m going to self relax next time or go back to the salon.



Moisturized twist and tuck with a headband that matches my top. I work from home, so I can get away with this for weeks on end. 

When I go to the office, I wear a bun. On weekends when I'm doing something outside the house, I wear it down. When I come home, I immediately moisturize and roll it up.  

So all in all, I wear my ends tucked away 95% of the time, but I do wear it out occasionally to enjoy my progress.


----------



## LushLox

Plushottie said:


> Your hair and skin



Thanks doll, I'm trying lol.


----------



## Plushottie

LushLox said:


> Thanks doll, I'm trying lol.


You doing, honey.


----------



## MzSwift

Why did I step foot back in here???!!  Relaxed hair queen and the Rollersetting diva up in here showing out!

@sunnieb 
Sis, you're gonna make me cry!! I remember when you were discussing your setback and I was here for the pix then. I KNEW you would come back with progress pix bc you've always done it.. each and every time.. without fail. Your consistency always pays off. You are AMAZING! I'm sooo happy for you! KUTGW!!

And sista @LushLox 
My love affair with your luscious locks has never ended!  Beautiful!! 

I know why I came back - I miss y'all! 

I have cut my locs off and rocked twists since April and just started cornrowing for the winter.  I had to graduate my baby from high school and get him started in college and now I'm turning my attention back to my hair. I was planning to install smaller locs but I wouldn't be able to rinse them often without mildew issues so that's a no-go for me. I have no desire to rock my natural hair loose. DH has never seen me with natural hair and he's loving my kink/coils (I'm not).  I'm debating being a blown out natural (for DH's sake) vs just going back to my tried and true texlaxing.  Leaning HARD toward texlaxing again bc I'm not looking forward to wash days, styling days or running from the rain. And I totally forgot how discouraging shrinkage can be. lol. I don't really want to cause mechanical damage to my hair trying to detangle it and stretch it. My mini braids just seem to lay so much better when I'm texlaxed. I know DH will support whatever I choose. I mean, I guess the decision is already made. 

Lemme go grab some Motions, y'all know I'll be back w pix.


----------



## MzSwift

Theresamonet said:


> I think I am.
> 
> I’m just so used to the bulk of my natural hair, that I feel kinda bald now. I also didn’t get a good look at my hair wet or the shape of the hair after the cut, so I can’t be thoroughly satisfied.
> 
> ************
> 
> My stylist was being weird. I had to have my hair done by the owner, because I guess she’s the only one old enough to remember how to do a relaxer.  But she was a total ‘know it all’. She says to me, “you know you have to get rid of all your hair products, right? Cause you can’t use natural products on relaxed hair”. I told her that she doesn’t even know what I got… Later she says that I have to make sure I’m not trying to use oils on my hair, because relaxed hair has a coating on it that prevents oils from getting through. So I have to use moisturizer. Of course I’m going to use a moisturizer, but what is this coating she talking about??



She could've kept that mess to herself, you obviously know what you're doing with all of that pretty hair on your head!

And I totally understand the shock of going from natural to relaxed (esp if you're a coily or kinky natural). But wash day will have you shouting and dancing in the shower. Heck, the fact that you can just have a wash HOUR instead of a DAY will have you trying to figure out what to do with the rest of your time! 

It will be SO much easier to manipulate your hair into low-mani PSs. Keep up on your protein txs and you'll be just fine.  You've been here a while though so you know what's up. And these ladies here are always super helpful and supportive! <3


----------



## Theresamonet

MzSwift said:


> Why did I step foot back in here???!!  Relaxed hair queen and the Rollersetting diva up in here showing out!
> 
> @sunnieb
> Sis, you're gonna make me cry!! I remember when you were discussing your setback and I was here for the pix then. I KNEW you would come back with progress pix bc you've always done it.. each and every time.. without fail. Your consistency always pays off. You are AMAZING! I'm sooo happy for you! KUTGW!!
> 
> And sista @LushLox
> My love affair with your luscious locks has never ended!  Beautiful!!
> 
> I know why I came back - I miss y'all!
> 
> I have cut my locs off and rocked twists since April and just started cornrowing for the winter.  I had to graduate my baby from high school and get him started in college and now I'm turning my attention back to my hair. I was planning to install smaller locs but I wouldn't be able to rinse them often without mildew issues so that's a no-go for me. I have no desire to rock my natural hair loose. DH has never seen me with natural hair and he's loving my kink/coils (I'm not).  I'm debating being a blown out natural (for DH's sake) vs just going back to my tried and true texlaxing.  Leaning HARD toward texlaxing again bc I'm not looking forward to wash days, styling days or running from the rain. And I totally forgot how discouraging shrinkage can be. lol. I don't really want to cause mechanical damage to my hair trying to detangle it and stretch it. My mini braids just seem to lay so much better when I'm texlaxed. I know DH will support whatever I choose. I mean, I guess the decision is already made.
> 
> Lemme go grab some Motions, y'all know I'll be back w pix.



I was a straight/blown out natural for the last 2-3 years. That didn’t eliminate that real challenges for me, which is everything you stated: long wash days, mechanical damage from detangling, trying desperately to avoid reversion.


----------



## sunnieb

Hey @MzSwift!  Glad to see you still around!  Thank you for your kind words!

Yeah, you already know what you gonna do! 

I think that's why I stayed relaxed all these years. I'm fortunate to know naturals with my hair texture who tell me the truth about their hair routine. They love not relaxing, but admit the many challenges they have. Matter of fact, every natural I know has dreads, braids, or a wig/weave. None of them have their hair loose. It's too much for their busy lives. 

Congrats on the baby going to college!  My baby graduates college next May!  Woohoo!  You and dh enjoy the empty nest.


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> She could've kept that mess to herself, you obviously know what you're doing with all of that pretty hair on your head!
> 
> And I totally understand the shock of going from natural to relaxed (esp if you're a coily or kinky natural). But wash day will have you shouting and dancing in the shower. Heck, the fact that you can just have a wash HOUR instead of a DAY will have you trying to figure out what to do with the rest of your time!
> 
> It will be SO much easier to manipulate your hair into low-mani PSs. Keep up on your protein txs and you'll be just fine.  You've been here a while though so you know what's up. And these ladies here are always super helpful and supportive! <3



Awww thank you @MzSwift  I've missed seeing you in this thread. You were always a great source of help and support. 

You know it's going to be a matter of time that you join us, so you may as well get back to posting in here like now.


----------



## MzSwift

Theresamonet said:


> I was a straight/blown out natural for the last 2-3 years. That didn’t eliminate that real challenges for me, which is everything you stated: long wash days, mechanical damage from detangling, trying desperately to avoid reversion.


Thank you!
I think I came to this same decision the last time was natural.
I think those 5 years loose were enough for me to get to know my hair but I had no interest in maintaining it loose as it was getting longer.



sunnieb said:


> Hey @MzSwift!  Glad to see you still around!  Thank you for your kind words!
> 
> Yeah, you already know what you gonna do!
> 
> I think that's why I stayed relaxed all these years. I'm fortunate to know naturals with my hair texture who tell me the truth about their hair routine. They love not relaxing, but admit the many challenges they have. Matter of fact, every natural I know has dreads, braids, or a wig/weave. None of them have their hair loose. It's too much for their busy lives.
> 
> Congrats on the baby going to college!  My baby graduates college next May!  Woohoo!  You and dh enjoy the empty nest.



Gosh, I wish!  The original plan was for him to be the only child. But I ended up remarrying someone else and then we got pregnant on our honeymoon.. so now I'm a SAHM with an almost Kindergartener. lol  He used to hair pull when he was little (sensory issues) so I kept my hair in PSs. We moved back to my home state this year and I swear his development has taken off!  So I have a bit more time to devote to my hair. 

Yeah, I loved the locs but it wasn't yet time for that.  When I'm done with loose hair altogether, I'm definitely loccing. Until then, this is home. I can't wait to texlax! Thinking about it, I've been texlaxed most of my life! lol.


----------



## Royalq

alundra said:


> Good news! I'm glad there's some in stock.
> 
> Meanwhile I haven't seen Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 leave in since 2020. I keep checking various BBS and there are a few places online but I don't trust them (amazon will use fakes or straight up send the wrong product). I don't live in the US so I can't order directly from their website.


Really? Just saw it sunday at walmart.


----------



## MzSwift

So I ordered an Affirm Fiberguard mild lye relaxer, I couldn't get a mild that large in my usual relaxer. I'm not sure how long my hair is but the last pull test DH did for me last week was around APL.  However, I started taking out my crochet hair and accidentally cut the tail off of one of my braided ends that was 5 cornrows braided together. So I just went ahead an cut the other tail approximately the same. I'll see where I'm starting once I relax.

The last time I did my virgin texlax, I was initially happy bc it was an improvement from my natural hair. But I quickly got tired of the curly ends bc of the SSKs.  After growing my hair out, I realized that I prefer straighter ends. The curly ends gave me SSKs. 

My texture at the start of my texlax journey in 2014:


vs my texture at the end of my texlax journey in 2020:



And bc I typically stretch my relaxers 5-8 months, I'm gonna purposely not fully relax, resembling a relaxer that has grown out a bit. I will use the Affirm (even tho it isn't my preferred relaxer) to relax the majority of my length. I'm gonna stop a couple of inches away from my scalp and focus on smoothing and getting the texture how I want it. Then I will do a proper touch up in December.  I think this process will help alleviate some of the pressure I'd feel to rush through getting my length the way I want it without overprocessing it. Once that hair is processed, it won't be permed again, so it's important to me to get it right. And then for my touch up, I can focus on my "new growth" the way I'm accustomed to doing it for my long stretches.  In a way, it's a split-processing method but allowing me to do my whole head instead of left/right side or front/back.

Y'all know I'm typing this for my own documentation purposes. 

Most of the YT virgin relaxer videos I'm seeing are referring to getting bone-straight results and the virgin texlax ones want curly hair, so I'm combining lessons I've learned over my own journey to hopefully get the result I want. I pretty much wanna start where I left off, texture wise.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift  I  do love a good wash hour 

This was you on your honeymoon 


That's why I  call you Swifty, because you don't waste any time


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift  I  do love a good wash hour
> 
> This was you on your honeymoon
> 
> 
> That's why I  call you Swifty, because you don't waste any time


I have not laughed like this in a long time. I mean if I were on honey moon I too would be throwing it around in a cube.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift  I  do love a good wash hour
> 
> This was you on your honeymoon
> 
> 
> That's why I  call you Swifty, because you don't waste any time



*gasp* How did you know, lil cuz??


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> *gasp* How did you know, lil cuz??


It's because we're *cues the Wayans Brothers theme song*  We're cousins, we're happy, and we're naughty, and we're fkers. Dun dun dun, give me a high five


----------



## sunnieb

@ItsMeLilLucky in here cuttin' up as per usual! 

@MzSwift wowee zowee!  I didn't know you had a little one!  Glad you get to SAH.  It's still a good feeling when one of our kiddos goes to college.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@sunnieb  if it's one thing I'm consistent at it's acting a dang fool


----------



## alundra

Royalq said:


> Really? Just saw it sunday at walmart.


I don’t live in the US, so no walmart here.


----------



## MzSwift

Alright, I think I'm ready to relax this Sunday.

Yesterday, I took down my cornrows, pre-sectioned and detangled my hair using and an actual detangling tool. I haven't used one of those literally in years. I had a ton of shed hair to remove.




My hair is definitely longer than I thought it was - darn you, shrinkage!!  Now I'm wondering how much I really cut off while cutting out my crochet hair. Oops. So I will be interested to see what it looks like once it's texlaxed and blown out. I don't plan to trim until December.

Today, I clarified and did a protein tx using this Aveeno (plant protein blend):



I have no idea if it's a mild protein but my hair seems to be ok. I bought a few more bottles bc it seems to be a better replacement for my beloved CPR than the Joico Kpak reconstructor (boy I hated that stuff but I had to use it up).  My hair tends to prefer mild protein vs a hard tx. I followed it up by drenching my sections with EVOO and slathering on globs of moisturizing condish. I've been trying out Amazon's Tresemme moisture rich knockoff and I like it.

My hair is so deceiving. It appears thick but it isn't,  I haven't dealt with it all loose in years so I forgot that. I have cottony texture, fine strands and medium density. And that's why I prefer to texlax vs bonelax. The only semi-thick section is my crown.So I did my parts based on the difference in hair textures and I'll apply the relaxer based on that.

I may be able to do a full texlax after all. Between that and reading old threads about how mild this Affirm Fiberguard is, I may regret having done the protein tx. Oh well. I will likely end up smoothing more than I had planned to and possibly leaving it on longer. I'll be keeping an eye on my hair during the process. If I do a full relaxer, then I'll go ahead and trim if I need to. I just cut my hair in April when I cut out my locs and I can't feel any SSKs, thankfully.

Super excited though! So ready to welcome back my texlaxed hair, see my length and to put my trusty mini braid/twists back in. I plan to KISS my way to WHIP length!!    Lol


----------



## LushLox

Looking forward to seeing the pics @MzSwift 

Hope all goes well!


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> Looking forward to seeing the pics @MzSwift
> 
> Hope all goes well!


TYSM!
I can barely contain my excitement!  Lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> TYSM!
> I can barely contain my excitement!  Lol


Same here! I'm ready to see that hair


----------



## MzSwift

So I ended up relaxing last night after I finished Halloween decorations for the day. lol. I couldn't wait!

I am soooo happy to feel my scalp again! AND, my ends turned out straight, like I wanted!  That was the most important thing to me. There is still texture in my hair and I won't know the true status of my hair until this freshly-relaxed stage is past.

It only took me 3 minutes to apply the relaxer to my hair and ends and then 4 more minutes to  go back and apply it to my roots. Then I spent maybe 5 more minutes smoothing it through. I was already near the 13 minutes stated on the container for fine hair but I was so scared of leaving too much texture in that I took my time walking downstairs and setting up to rinse. I think all-in-all, I left the relaxer in for close to 20 minutes.  

I did a mid-step protein using a mix of the Aveeno plant protein and Suave Daily Clarifying condish (which my hair has absolutely loved these past few months).  Then after a quick neutralizing lather and rinse, I neutralized 3 more times, leaving the lathered poo on 15 mins each time. Then I towel dried and applied Queen Helene cholesterol + Amazon Moisture condish. My hair seemed to melt/soften a bit once I applied that Amazon condish so it's definitely a winner for me. I then sat under the soft bonnet and felt sleepy after 3 mintues, lol. So I struggled to stay awake but made it to a 20 min DC w heat. Then I threw on a bandana and a knit cap over the plastic cap bc I was too tired to shower. Got up this morning and rinsed it out in the shower. 

Then I used the Revlon blow dry brush to see how it compared to my off-brand. Not a good comparison bc my hair was longer before. I dried on low in quadrants and it was literally 1 minute for each quadrant!  

OK, so I dunno if it's the relaxer or the multiple protein txs that I did (pre-relaxer AND mid-step) but my hair doesn't feel as soft as it usually does. It feels more straw like or wiry and it's usually very cottony soft.  When I read older threads on this relaxer a few ladies complained about it making their hair ashy looking and also thin. I do feel that's what my hair looks and feels like. 

To be fair, there are so many variables that I changed so it's hard to pin down what exactly is going on.  I'm using a different relaxer than usual. I did a pre-relaxer protein (I usually don't).  I did a mid-step protein (I didn't do those consistently before). I didn't use my usual neutralizing shampoo. While very thick, the ORS Professional neutralizing shampoo doesn't feel as nourishing as my Motions neutralizing poo. I didn't do my usual ACV rinse with the final neutralizing step.  Also, this was a virgin relaxer vs touch ups that I'm used to. 

OK, on to the pix. They're not great but it's a good reference for my future check ins.

Relaxer applied:


Relaxer rinsed out,texture, naked, before protein and neutralizing:


I'm happy still texture and my ends are straight. I know it's gonna poofier as it gets older and I resume my ayurveda applications:


Towel dried before DC


Blow dried, looking stiff and ashy, lol. It's actually naked with only a dime sized amount of Redken heat protectant cream.


See how thin my braid looks? Freshly relaxed is not my jam


So it's in my go-to low maintenance PS for the day, braided pigtails, pinned up



My plan going forward is to do a few cowashes over the next few days. Then I'm putting in my trusty mini braids/twists.
I'm hosting my mom's 60th birthday party this weekend so I don't want to have to worry about my hair.
Over the next few months I'll be keeping an eye out for any increased shedding, dryness or other issues.
Definitely chilling on the protein txs - my hair has never really been fan.
I barely used 1/4 of the 4lb tub of relaxer, I think it's worth trying it again for my touch up in a few months, if I don't see any adverse reactions over the next few months.


----------



## secretdiamond

@MzSwift Congrats on making the switch! 
I wish my hair came out texlaxed like yours. Mine comes out looking poofy.  I may have to switch to Affirm like I did years ago.

The irony is, if my hair doesn't turn around within the next 4 months (when I plan to relax again), I'm contemplating transitioning back to natural.  This time, without shaving all my hair off!  

It just seems like too much work, to keep my hair super healthy the way I would like it to be, with chemicals in my hair... But then again, I also know of the struggles of being natural. I would want to be a straight-haired or stretched natural (via RevAir).


----------



## MzSwift

secretdiamond said:


> @MzSwift Congrats on making the switch!
> I wish my hair came out texlaxed like yours. Mine comes out looking poofy.  I may have to switch to Affirm like I did years ago.
> 
> The irony is, if my hair doesn't turn around within the next 4 months (when I plan to relax again), I'm contemplating transitioning back to natural.  This time, without shaving all my hair off!
> 
> It just seems like too much work, to keep my hair super healthy the way I would like it to be, with chemicals in my hair... But then again, I also know of the struggles of being natural. I would want to be a straight-haired or stretched natural (via RevAir).



TYSM @secretdiamond ! 
I'm very happy to be back, it feels very natural for me. I'm also excited to start at this length - it's been a long time since I've had hair this short. I'm interested to see where it'll be in one year!

So what's going on with your hair? Do you texlax with a relaxer mix or do you apply it undiluted? How long do you leave it on?
I actually believe there's a way that you could possibly just transition into the hair you want!  Can you describe to me the qualities of your ideal hair? Maybe we can figure out how to get you away from poofiness.


----------



## MzSwift

So I couldn't take it any more. The rough feel of my hair (and the lingering post-relaxer smell) pushed me to go back to basics. 

I decided not to pause my ayurveda regimen any further. I mixed up my trusty hibiscus and salt DC. It's a cholesterol base + 1 tbsp of hibiscus powder + 1/4 cup of EVOO/Grapeseed oil mix + 1.5 tsp - 1 tbsp of salt. As I was stirring it up, I couldn't help but smile at the creamy goodness that I am about to treat my hair with. I missed it actually. Crazy, right?

I was just gonna wash with the Dr. Wood Black Soap but something told me to go ahead and look up the pH of Shikakai to see if I should just use my cleanser that my hair loves. Sure enough, Shikakai has a pH around 4.5, which is exactly what I need to get my hair back on track!  I mixed up my Shikakai lemon oil cleanser [30% Shikakai powder tea, 50% moisturizing cheapie condish, 20% castile soap (I chose lavender this time but peppermint gives a good tingle) and about 10-15 drops of lemon EO]. I put it into a bottle and found nozzle that fit and started applying it directly to my scalp. The instant it hit my scalp, there was relief. It feels like my scalp started to relax or something, lol, it didn't feel tight anymore. My hair also melted as I rubbed it through. I'm currently sitting here with it under a plastic cap. I will rinse in about 10 more minutes and then DC with my hibiscus/salt DC. 

I think I protein overloaded my hair.  I was so nervous about doing a virgin texlax that I was doing a lot of overthinking things. My hair does better when I keep things simple. I need to remember that. I'm not concerned about using the powders bc my hair has thrived with me mixing my own ayurveda products over the past 12 years, both natural and relaxed.

I just wanted to drop in and post that in case someone else needed to hear that too. Stick with what works! lol


----------



## MzSwift

Y'all... y'all.
The proof is in the daggone pudding!! My tangled, rough hair is being dealt with. I'm so glad I didn't wait a few days to do this.
I'm typing this now from under the bonnet dryer bc I'm currently DCing and I'm sure it's gonna put me to sleep again. lol

Hair after rinsing out relaxer with water only:


Hair after mid-step protein and neutralizing:


Hair after rinsing out post-relaxer moisturizing DC:


NOW

Hair after rinsing out my shikakai/lemon cleanser:


My Hibiscus/salt DC currently applied:


Space saved for my after photo once I rinse out this DC:
ETA photo - hair was softer and fluffier


My hair felt more lightweight and normal after rinsing my cleanser. I'm so glad I listened to my hair bc she was NOT happy.
If she feels good after this DC, I'm gonna go ahead and put her into some mini braids and start getting ready for our party this weekend.


----------



## MzSwift

Mini twists done!  I hate the way they look when they're freshly done bc they're so scalpy. Planning to keep them in for at least 3-4 weeks.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift  Yesss PITCHAS 
*cue the fiery Elmo meme* I was gonna say you used too much protein that's why it had that weird feeling, but you already figured it out lol. Looking good Swifty!


----------



## Plushottie

@ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> View attachment 483619
> @ItsMeLilLucky


Thank you, I didn't feel like looking


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> Mini twists done!  I hate the way they look when they're freshly done bc they're so scalpy. Planning to keep them in for at least 3-4 weeks.
> View attachment 483561View attachment 483563



Looks fab! Although I don't know how you have the patience though, it must take hours!

I do the odd braid/twist out sometimes and I get irritated after 20 minutes lol.


----------



## LushLox

I am going to straighten and then trim tomorrow. I shouldn't need to take off too much, probably an inch but I say that every time and then end up taking off more!


----------



## Theresamonet

I spent the last few weeks cutting out all the SSKs I could find. My hair feels so much smoother. I hate those knots!







I wanted my hair relaxed straight because, like @MzSwift, I still had issues with fairy knots and also tangles, when I was tex-laxed before. I was trying to avoid that. But my hair is definitely not straight from root to mid shaft, only on the ends. It’s moreso kinky straight. I’m fine with that. My hair still looks and feels thick, even after cutting into it so much to get rid of the knots. I will post some wet and air dried pics after my next wash hour (   ) .

The stylist used Affirm normal on me. I’m actually not sure if it’s the conditioning one or the fiber guard. I will find out next time. Anyway, I love it. I thought Linange was my favorite. Nope, this is it. My hair feels more _normal_ than it’s ever felt after being relaxed.


----------



## LushLox

Theresamonet said:


> I spent the last few weeks cutting out all the SSKs I could find. My hair feels so much smoother. I hate those knots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted my hair relaxed straight because, like @MzSwift, I still had issues with fairy knots and also tangles, when I was tex-laxed before. I was trying to avoid that. But my hair is definitely not straight from root to mid shaft, only on the ends. It’s moreso kinky straight. I’m fine with that. My hair still looks and feels thick, even after cutting into it so much to get rid of the knots. I will post some wet and air dried pics after my next wash hour (   ) .
> 
> The stylist used Affirm normal on me. I’m actually not sure if it’s the conditioning one or the fiber guard. I will find out next time. Anyway, I love it. I thought Linange was my favorite. Nope, this is it. My hair feels more _normal_ than it’s ever felt after being relaxed.



I am such a cheerleader for Affirm. It's the best relaxer I've ever used, there's no horrible limp thinness; my hair has body every single time I relax. I think it's a lot of it is due to using that whole system and the pre-neutraliser protein process.

I need to get up and start this wash and DC, I'm procrastinating.


----------



## LushLox

I actually got to MBL, but I had to trim and, I had to take off quite a bit, so it's back to BSL I go. I'm pleased though, and with any luck I should be back there by the end of the year.


----------



## secretdiamond

Love to hear these relaxer stories!

Since my last post on my hair, I have cut several more inches.   My front is now like cheek length, the sides are ear length and the back is in short layers, with the highest layer top of ear and the bottom layer right around chin length.

Here is the last pic I took after a big trim (July 2022), before I went back and started chopping my hair off.  This was after working out and lightly combing it out. My ends seemed pretty frizzy on the left side in the pic and not holding the curl/bump as well as the right side. That's what started it all..with me cutting that part, then rest of the my hair....   I haven't taken an update pic yet, because I've only recently stopped cutting it.


----------



## secretdiamond

Theresamonet said:


> *I spent the last few weeks cutting out all the SSKs I could find. My hair feels so much smoother. I hate those knots!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted my hair relaxed straight because, like @MzSwift, I still had issues with fairy knots and also tangles, when I was tex-laxed before. I was trying to avoid that. But my hair is definitely not straight from root to mid shaft, only on the ends. It’s moreso kinky straight. I’m fine with that. My hair still looks and feels thick, even after cutting into it so much to get rid of the knots. I will post some wet and air dried pics after my next wash hour (   ) .
> 
> The stylist used Affirm normal on me. I’m actually not sure if it’s the conditioning one or the fiber guard. I will find out next time. Anyway, I love it. I thought Linange was my favorite. Nope, this is it. My hair feels more _normal_ than it’s ever felt after being relaxed.



SSK's are exactly what made me leave being natural as early as I did. They drove me crazy!

I really liked Affirm, when I used it, too!


----------



## Theresamonet

LushLox said:


> I am such a cheerleader for Affirm. It's the best relaxer I've ever used, there's no horrible limp thinness; my hair has body every single time I relax. I think it's a lot of it is due to using that whole system and the pre-neutraliser protein process.
> 
> I need to get up and start this wash and DC, I'm procrastinating.



My mom and sister recently relaxed as well. We are all Affirm converts now. My sister swore by ORS Olive Oil, but she even admits that there’s a difference. It’s hard to describe what that is… The integrity of the hair is the same as when it was natural, just straightened out. I’m used to my hair being noticeably more fragile after relaxing. Thats not the case this time.

I also am used to having some excessive shedding in the first weeks after a relaxer. I was expecting to have to whip up my old shedding concoction, but nope. All good.

She did do a mid step protein treatment... Do you know if both the conditioning relaxer and the fiber guard have this step?



secretdiamond said:


> SSK's are exactly what made me leave being natural as early as I did. They drove me crazy!
> 
> I really liked Affirm, when I used it, too!



They are at the top of my list of reasons why I keep coming back to relaxed hair. There are a lot of beautiful things about natural hair, but I think I might be too much of a perfectionist to enjoy it. Speaking of which…

Your hair looks beautiful and full in the pic you posted. Is your hair actually acting up, or are you a perfectionist too? Whenever something looks off, I pick up the scissors. But I’m trying to finally reach my length goal. So I have to keep telling myself that every strand on my head isn’t going to be perfect in the process. Maintaining the overall health, and retaining length is my focus.

I made up that being your issue, sorry if I’m off base.


----------



## secretdiamond

Theresamonet said:


> They are at the top of my list of reasons why I keep coming back to relaxed hair. There are a lot of beautiful things about natural hair, but I think I might be too much of a perfectionist to enjoy it. Speaking of which…
> 
> Your hair looks beautiful and full in the pic you posted. *Is your hair actually acting up, or are you a perfectionist *too? Whenever something looks off, I pick up the scissors. But I’m trying to finally reach my length goal. So *I have to keep telling myself that every strand on my head isn’t going to be perfect in the process. Maintaining the overall health, and retaining length is my focus.*
> 
> I made up that being your issue, sorry if I’m off base.



Girl, you are absolutely correct. I'm a type A perfectionist with everything, but especially my hair. Funny you point this out because, as I cut...often times, I question the first bolded to myself.  But, then, the perfectionist in me says "it's better to be safe than sorry."  

Your post is right on time, too. Last night, I tried the Wow spray for the first time, so I used a flat iron on like 230 degrees, just to see if I had made progress in getting my ends back in shape.  Well, my hair behaved slightly better but started to fall again. I was going to transition back to natural. 
Frustrated, I trimmed some more, then whipped out my old curling iron, which was my go to back then. INSTANTLY my hair was back to what I was used to.  So soft, shiny, shape holding, sleek. My hair was back! The curls are still there the next day.   

Now, I'm feeling a little silly, sad, frustrated all at the same time because like you, I desperately wanted to reach by length goals (and did! before I cut) and realizing it may have been down to just using a hair tool that didn't work on my hair.    Especially since I only noticed any issues when I wanted it styled.

The second bolded is what I really need to do! Being transparent, there is not one day I don't pick up my scissors to S&D. If I'm in front of any mirror, there are scissors in my hands. The shenanigans have got to stop because I'm self-sabotaging & setting my own self back.


----------



## LushLox

Theresamonet said:


> My mom and sister recently relaxed as well. We are all Affirm converts now. My sister swore by ORS Olive Oil, but she even admits that there’s a difference. It’s hard to describe what that is… The integrity of the hair is the same as when it was natural, just straightened out. I’m used to my hair being noticeably more fragile after relaxing. Thats not the case this time.
> 
> I also am used to having some excessive shedding in the first weeks after a relaxer. I was expecting to have to whip up my old shedding concoction, but nope. All good.
> 
> She did do a mid step protein treatment...* Do you know if both the conditioning relaxer and the fiber guard have this step?*
> 
> 
> 
> They are at the top of my list of reasons why I keep coming back to relaxed hair. There are a lot of beautiful things about natural hair, but I think I might be too much of a perfectionist to enjoy it. Speaking of which…
> 
> Your hair looks beautiful and full in the pic you posted. Is your hair actually acting up, or are you a perfectionist too? *Whenever something looks off, I pick up the scissors. But I’m trying to finally reach my length goal. So I have to keep telling myself that every strand on my head isn’t going to be perfect in the process. Maintaining the overall health, and retaining length is my focus.*
> 
> I made up that being your issue, sorry if I’m off base.



The Fibreguard one uses the Sustenance Fortifying Treatment


			https://avlon.com/collections/fiberguard/products/fiberguard-sustenance-fortifying-treatment-step-
		


The Conditioning one uses Affirm 5 in 1 








						Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor
					

With Argan Oil, Pequi Oil, Buriti Oil Amazing post-relaxer conditioner Normalizes hair after relaxing Deposits substantive conditioners deep within the hair fiber. Stylists' favorite!  Step 3 Size: 16 fl. oz, 32 fl. oz. and Gallon  Features  Fortified with advanced fibrous conditioning agents...



					avlon.com
				




or

Positive Link 








						Affirm Positive Link Conditioner
					

With Argan, Pequi, and Buriti Oils Amazing post-relaxer conditioner Normalizes hair after relaxing while moisturizing and strengthening hair   Step 3 Size: 16 and 32 oz. Features Penetrates deep into hair fiber making hair permanently conditioned, as it is being normalized. For Medium to Coarse...



					avlon.com
				




I've never tried the Positive Link, so I've got no idea what that's like.

The initial outlay does sting a bit because it's a lot to buy in one time and it's not cheap. But then you'll get to the stage where you're just repurchasing the actual relaxer, which turns out to be only a couple of pounds/dollars more expensive than the kits.

____

Regarding your second point in bold, it's such a good point. I trimmed my hair, yesterday but it's not a blunt trim, which I do love, but I'm never going to get it completely blunt all the way around. My hair grows in a natural U so to get complete eveness, I'd have to hack off perfectly healthy hair and I'm just not prepared to do that just for a picture perfect aesthetic. 

And my hair will eventually go right back to the U formation anyway so it would make little point. Better to just accept it and work with what I've got.


----------



## LushLox

secretdiamond said:


> Love to hear these relaxer stories!
> 
> Since my last post on my hair, I have cut several more inches.   My front is now like cheek length, the sides are ear length and the back is in short layers, with the highest layer top of ear and the bottom layer right around chin length.
> 
> Here is the last pic I took after a big trim (July 2022), before I went back and started chopping my hair off.  This was after working out and lightly combing it out. My ends seemed pretty frizzy on the left side in the pic and not holding the curl/bump as well as the right side. That's what started it all..with me cutting that part, then rest of the my hair....   I haven't taken an update pic yet, because I've only recently stopped cutting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 483679




Your hair is beautiful and thick, please stop cutting. I think it's fair to say that most of us are our own harshest critics, and as Theresamonet said it's going to be very hard and likely impossible to achieve perfect hair for every strand of hair.

Try not to stress over it so much and try to enjoy your hair at every length. 

I was actually surprised that I got to MBL, because I've been stuck at BSL for quite a while now and I was starting to feel irritated with it all. So the last six months or so I just haven't really been that bothered. I've done my hair every week to my normal standard, but I don't take so many pictures now, and I stopped doing all of my hair journalling. I've just stopped being so consumed by hair overall, and just like that I reached the goal. Yes I had to cut back to BSL, but I'm back to BSL with good ends now (but far from perfect!). And I've made peace with it, it's just easier that way! lol


----------



## Plushottie

This chat has me really thinking maybe I should cut back on hair and maybe it will do something.


----------



## Napp

I’m thinking of trying this acid relaxer I saw. It looks interesting


----------



## naturalpride

Napp said:


> I’m thinking of trying this acid relaxer I saw. It looks interesting


Interesting process but it seems very damaging to the hair. That stylist was combining her hair with a fine tooth comb while dry and did too many passes with the flat iron that were not needed.

What type of chemicals are in this relaxer. How is it maintained after the service.


----------



## LushLox

Yeah the stylist didn't need to use a fine tooth comb, she just opted to do that. I'm sure you could carry out the service without that kind of aggressive comb through. And I really cringed at the amount of times she used that flat iron smh. Although as I say that, it looks similar to the Brazilian hair straightening method where you do need to run the flat iron over each section like ten times to seal the product in.

I can't really get my head around using a straightening chemical on damp hair. But I know zero about the product so I would need to look at it a bit further.

Seems like you would need a professional license to get it, where would you buy it @Napp


----------



## Napp

naturalpride said:


> Interesting process but it seems very damaging to the hair. That stylist was combining her hair with a fine tooth comb while dry and did too many passes with the flat iron that were not needed.
> 
> What type of chemicals are in this relaxer. How is it maintained after the service.


I still need to do more research on the product. I also don’t think the fine toothed comb or flat iron is necessary to relax the hair. It seems similar to Brazilian keratin in that way and in my experience not that many passes are needed to get a straight effect


----------



## Napp

LushLox said:


> Yeah the stylist didn't need to use a fine tooth comb, she just opted to do that. I'm sure you could carry out the service without that kind of aggressive comb through. And I really cringed at the amount of times she used that flat iron smh. Although as I say that, it looks similar to the Brazilian hair straightening method where you do need to run the flat iron over each section like ten times to seal the product in.
> 
> I can't really get my head around using a straightening chemical on damp hair. But I know zero about the product so I would need to look at it a bit further.
> 
> Seems like you would need a professional license to get it, where would you buy it @Napp


 I have a professional license so I can buy it but even so it’s a bit expensive for something I’m not sure will work well with my hair


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I've accepted the fact that I may or may not sustain some damage. My heaters are broken and the complex doesn't have the heat all the way on. I barely want to moisturize because I don't like having a cold head.


----------



## sunnieb

Love the conversations in here!  I wanted to check in since I've been chatting with @Chicoro  about going back to what worked for our hair in the very beginning of our hair journeys. 

Reading through my old posts, I realized I've stopped doing too many things that helped me with maximum retention.  So here's what I'll be adding back into my hair routine:


Moisturizing AND sealing daily.  I moisturize like a champ.  Sealing is the problem. That's why my ends are frizzy!  Duh!  I used to seal with Castor oil.  I don't have any, but used a knock off Vaseline brand (thanks @Chicoro) until I buy some.  Woke up with smooth, sealed ends. 
I also used to M&S in sections. Need to go back to this. It ensured I was babying all of my ends. Not just the ones in the back. 
Cowash minimum of 3x a week. Say whuuuuut?!  I forgot all about how often I used to cowash. I'm lucky to fit in once a week. 
Stretch relaxers to 16 weeks. I always felt I'd go back to stretching when my hair got a little longer. It's so easy to stretch with BSL+ hair.  I used to wear braidouts and huge buns. Can't do all of that with my current length, but I can try to extend my relaxers from every 8 weeks slowly. 
I think that's it for now. My products have had to change because my staples were discontinued,  but that's OK. I'm in it for the long haul and want to have long hair again. 

My routine will look complicated to some, but hey, when I'm able to slap folks with my TBL ponytail, it'll all be worth it!


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> Love the conversations in here!  I wanted to check in since I've been chatting with @Chicoro  about going back to what worked for our hair in the very beginning of our hair journeys.
> 
> Reading through my old posts, I realized I've stopped doing too many things that helped me with maximum retention.  So here's what I'll be adding back into my hair routine:
> 
> 
> Moisturizing AND sealing daily.  I moisturize like a champ.  Sealing is the problem. That's why my ends are frizzy!  Duh!  I used to seal with Castor oil.  I don't have any, but used a knock off Vaseline brand (thanks @Chicoro) until I buy some.  Woke up with smooth, sealed ends.
> I also used to M&S in sections. Need to go back to this. It ensured I was babying all of my ends. Not just the ones in the back.
> Cowash minimum of 3x a week. Say whuuuuut?!  I forgot all about how often I used to cowash. I'm lucky to fit in once a week.
> Stretch relaxers to 16 weeks. I always felt I'd go back to stretching when my hair got a little longer. It's so easy to stretch with BSL+ hair.  I used to wear braidouts and huge buns. Can't do all of that with my current length, but I can try to extend my relaxers from every 8 weeks slowly.
> I think that's it for now. My products have had to change because my staples were discontinued,  but that's OK. I'm in it for the long haul and want to have long hair again.
> 
> My routine will look complicated to some, but hey, when I'm able to slap folks with my TBL ponytail, it'll all be worth it!



Sounds like a great plan.  

Moisturising and sealing in sections is a winner imo. I split the hair into 5 sections; I section off the middle bit because in that area, historically I've tended to neglect it, or I've just not able to get enough moisture to the section. I've come to the realisation that the traditional split into 4 sections doesn't work for me. It's more time and effort but since I've been doing that, the area has improved.


----------



## sunnieb

@LushLox when my hair was at its longest, I did 10-12 sections.  Every. Single. Day.   Didn't even think about it. I just did it.


----------



## sunnieb

You know how you buy things on a whim and totally forget about them?

I bought this Nexxus leave in spray at CVS a few weeks ago.  I really don't remember when! 

I didn't know they had this and I'd been looking for a detangling spray to help me when I start really doing longer relaxer stretches. I used it tonight after cowashing. I'll post about it when I have some good, tangly new growth to deal with. I'm only 5 weeks post now.


----------



## starfish

How do all of you feel about the recent study linking chemical straighteners to uterine cancer? One ingredient they called out was formaldehyde.  Is that in relaxers?  They also called out parabens, metals, and bisphenol.  Here's the press release from the NIH and a link to the actual study.

Monday, October 17, 2022

Hair straightening chemicals associated with higher uterine cancer risk​NIH study finds Black women may be more affected due to higher use. 


>Women who used chemical hair straightening products were at higher risk for uterine cancer compared to women who did not report using these products, according to a new study from the National Institutes of Health. The researchers found no associations with uterine cancer for other hair products that the women reported using, including hair dyes, bleach, highlights, or perms.

The study data includes 33,497 U.S. women ages 35-74 participating in the Sister Study, a study led by the National Institute of Environmental Health Sciences (NIEHS), part of NIH, that seeks to identify risk factors for breast cancer and other health conditions. The women were followed for almost 11 years and during that time 378 uterine cancer cases were diagnosed. 

The researchers found that women who reported frequent use of hair straightening products, defined as more than four times in the previous year, were more than twice as likely to go on to develop uterine cancer compared to those who did not use the products.

“We estimated that 1.64% of women who never used hair straighteners would go on to develop uterine cancer by the age of 70; but for frequent users, that risk goes up to 4.05%,” said Alexandra White, Ph.D., head of the NIEHS Environment and Cancer Epidemiology group and lead author on the new study. “This doubling rate is concerning. However, it is important to put this information into context - uterine cancer is a relatively rare type of cancer.”

Uterine cancer accounts for about 3% of all new cancer cases but is the most common cancer of the female reproductive system, with 65,950 estimated new cases in 2022. Studies show that incidence rates of uterine cancer have been rising in the United States, particularly among Black women.

Approximately 60% of the participants who reported using straighteners in the previous year were self-identified Black women, according to the study published in the Journal of the National Cancer Institute. Although, the study did not find that the relationship between straightener use and uterine cancer incidence was different by race, the adverse health effects may be greater for Black women due to higher prevalence of use.

“Because Black women use hair straightening or relaxer products more frequently and tend to initiate use at earlier ages than other races and ethnicities, these findings may be even more relevant for them,” said Che-Jung Chang, Ph.D., an author on the new study and a research fellow in the NIEHS Epidemiology Branch.

The findings are consistent with prior studies showing straighteners can increase the risk of hormone-related cancers in women.

The researchers did not collect information on brands or ingredients in the hair products the women used. However, in the paper they note that several chemicals that have been found in straighteners (such as parabens, bisphenol A, metals, and formaldehyde) could be contributing to the increased uterine cancer risk observed. Chemical exposure from hair product use, especially straighteners, could be more concerning than other personal care products due to increased absorption through the scalp which may be exacerbated by burns and lesions caused by straighteners.

“To our knowledge this is the first epidemiologic study that examined the relationship between straightener use and uterine cancer,” said White. “More research is needed to confirm these findings in different populations, to determine if hair products contribute to health disparities in uterine cancer, and to identify the specific chemicals that may be increasing the risk of cancers in women.”

This team previously found that permanent hair dye and straighteners may increase breast and ovarian cancer risk.

*Grant Numbers:* Z01-ES044005, Z1AES103332-01

*About the National Institute of Environmental Health Sciences (NIEHS): *NIEHS supports research to understand the effects of the environment on human health and is part of the National Institutes of Health. For more information on NIEHS or environmental health topics, visit https://www.niehs.nih.gov or subscribe to a news list.

*About the National Institutes of Health (NIH):* NIH, the nation's medical research agency, includes 27 Institutes and Centers and is a component of the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services. NIH is the primary federal agency conducting and supporting basic, clinical, and translational medical research, and is investigating the causes, treatments, and cures for both common and rare diseases. For more information about NIH and its programs, visit www.nih.gov.

_NIH…Turning Discovery Into Health®_

References​Che-Jung Chang, Katie M. O’Brien, Alexander P. Keil, Symielle A. Gaston, Chandra L. Jackson, Dale P. Sandler, Alexandra J. White. Use of Straighteners and Other Hair Products and Incident Uterine Cancer. Journal of the National Cancer Institute DOI: https://doi.org/10.1093/jnci/djac165 (2022).


----------



## MzSwift

@starfish 

I've been seeing these headlines and this is what I gleamed from the study:

“We estimated that 1.64% of women who never used hair straighteners would go on to develop uterine cancer by the age of 70; but for frequent users, that risk goes up to 4.05%,” said Alexandra White, Ph.D., head of the NIEHS Environment and Cancer Epidemiology group and lead author on the new study. “This doubling rate is concerning. However, it is important to put this information into context - uterine cancer is a relatively rare type of cancer.”


1.64% vs 4.05%.
So I read it as only a less than 3% increase in instances of uterine cancer, which is a rare type of cancer in and of itself. And I believe a different article I read mentioned that the <3% increase was in women who used the chemicals more than 4x a year.  

Cancer is nothing to mess with and my grandmother died from uterine cancer, so I'm not dismissing the findings. I'm just not alarmed by them.


----------



## sunnieb

@starfish there's a lot of "may be" "could be" and other inconclusive verbiage in that study.  I get it though and appreciate the reference and like that they performed the study.

However, I think black women overall don't take care of themselves, especially their healthcare.  Regular doctor visits are essential to catching conditions and diseases before they get out of control. I can't tell you the number of women in my own family who don't even go to the dentist.  Forget about going to an OB/GYN or primary care physician regularly. Breast exams and mammograms? Every once in a while if that. 

So, my honest opinion is that it's a deeper issue than just relaxer=cancer.  And cancer is a very personal issue for me. A close relative died from ovarian cancer.  Another just successfully fought off breast cancer. The relative who died never used relaxer. The one who's still alive relaxes every 3 months. Who knows if there's any correlation?

I'm going to relax until I decide not to. Which doesn't look like it's going to be anytime soon.


----------



## MzSwift

Captain's log 1134529... lol, just kiddding!  

Yesterday, I took my mini twists down and detangled. They were in for 3 weeks. I like to only keep my PSs in 3-4 weeks so it's on schedule. Prepped my hair for cornrows.  I plan to stay cornrowed pretty much all winter. They'll stay under a men's satin skull cap 95% of the time. I throw on a  bandana around the houseor a curly wig if I go out somewhere.  I might throw in some crochet twists at times but I really want to have access to my scalp and the ability to frequently wet my hair.

Today, I used Suave moisturizing deep moisture shampoo (something new) instead of my clarifying poo.  And I used Loreal's 8-Minute water tx (new product) followed by a nickel-sized amount of leave in and let my hair air dry after towel drying for a bit.  Feels soft. Still not loving the way this relaxer has my hair feeling, it feels..weird.

I like the Loreal bc it's cheaper ($9) than my Moremo tx ($22-30) and seems to work just the same. It also smells good, not as good as Moremo, but both are very perfumey,

 vs 

I tend to use the water tx when I wear my hair in my mini-braids/twists bc I don't tuck my ends when I wear them. I typically cleanse or rinse my braids/twists daily, slather on leave-in condish and then pull them back onto a ponytail.  I use the water treatment once or twice a week after cleasing because it's only a 10 second tx and so easy to do. And wow, does my hair smell sooo good!! I love good smelling hair. 

Anyway, super excited to be getting back to cornrows bc my hair retains so much when I KISS and leave it alone.  Looking forward to my one-year progress!


----------



## LushLox

I've not used my Moremo for about six months  but I recall how soft it made my hair and melted my tangles. It certainly is something that you can use in a pinch when you don't have a lot of time. And it really doesn't feel like you're skimping on conditioning either.


----------



## sunnieb

I'm really seeing a difference in my hair as I go back to my original hair routine from when I first joined LHCF.  It's manageable, less tangly, and soft.  No wonder I was able to do long relaxer stretches. 

I'm so glad I posted so much back then. All I have to do is follow the path I already laid out.  I'm still missing some of my old products that were discontinued, but I can mimic the routine and I should get the same results. 

Only time will tell.


----------



## sunnieb

Never heard of Moremo.  Thanks for talking about it @MzSwift.


----------



## starfish

sunnieb said:


> @starfish there's a lot of "may be" "could be" and other inconclusive verbiage in that study.  I get it though and appreciate the reference and like that they performed the study.
> 
> However, I think black women overall don't take care of themselves, especially their healthcare.  Regular doctor visits are essential to catching conditions and diseases before they get out of control. I can't tell you the number of women in my own family who don't even go to the dentist.  Forget about going to an OB/GYN or primary care physician regularly. Breast exams and mammograms? Every once in a while if that.
> 
> So, my honest opinion is that it's a deeper issue than just relaxer=cancer.  And cancer is a very personal issue for me. A close relative died from ovarian cancer.  Another just successfully fought off breast cancer. The relative who died never used relaxer. The one who's still alive relaxes every 3 months. Who knows if there's any correlation?
> 
> I'm going to relax until I decide not to. Which doesn't look like it's going to be anytime soon.


Agreed.  It is what it is and I will continue to relax.  That attorney Ben Crump said products should be pulled from the shelf.  Now hold on wait a minute brother stop right there


----------



## LushLox

Yesterday my hair felt fine, manageable, soft etc. Today my hair feels like a jungle, like the roots have noticeably increased in density or something. It's so strange how that happens overnight like that. Anyway, I've got my Olaplex No 3 in, and will proceed to a full wash and DC now, which will help immensely.


----------



## LushLox

Do any of you guys, when you shampoo, not bother to DC? I've only ever done that once and that was purely by accident as I didn't have conditioner where I was, thankfully I had leave in though.

I always follow up with a DC at least 30 minutes but mostly an hour. Today I'll do a 30 minute protein and 30 minute DC.


----------



## sunnieb

@LushLox  if shampoo hits my head, a dc always follows. That's why I love cowashing so much. If I don't have time for a full on dc, I always have time to cowash.


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> Do any of you guys, when you shampoo, not bother to DC? I've only ever done that once and that was purely by accident as I didn't have conditioner where I was, thankfully I had leave in though.
> 
> I always follow up with a DC at least 30 minutes but mostly an hour. Today I'll do a 30 minute protein and 30 minute DC.


 I do when I'm getting ready to straighten my hair. For some reason, it feels like the DC leaves a residue on my hair that interferes w my press.

But, I recently watched some really good natural silk press videos and the stylist washes out the DC w a moisturizing poo by adding the poo to the DC right before rinsing it out. I think I'm gonna try that. I'll DC as usual with heat and then right before rinsing it out, I'll slather on a moisturizing poo and then rinse.

I've also skipped DCing a few times when I had to wash my hair for braids bc the person doing it wanted it on freshly washed hair.


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> I do when I'm getting ready to straighten my hair. For some reason, it feels like the DC leaves a residue on my hair that interferes w my press.
> 
> But, I recently watched some really good natural silk press videos and the stylist washes out the DC w a moisturizing poo by adding the poo to the DC right before rinsing it out. I think I'm gonna try that. I'll DC as usual with heat and then right before rinsing it out, I'll slather on a moisturizing poo and then rinse.
> 
> I've also skipped DCing a few times when I had to wash my hair for braids bc the person doing it wanted it on freshly washed hair.



That's really interesting. When I think about it, that time that I didn't use conditioner it was for my brother's wedding, I was panicking because I forgot to bring it and I thought that I would mess up my hairstyle. In the end I shrugged it off, and proceeded to style my hair anyway. In the end it was the bounciest, shiniest and one of the best roller sets that I've done, and I'm not too bad at them tbh.

So either shampooing out the DC or not using one at all may be a thing to try now and again.  But only if I really feel the style would benefit from it.


----------



## Plushottie

Hello ladies newbie when it comes to healthy and relaxed. What is your wash routine like 1x a week or 2 x week or something? I was set to relax today but felt not too as I didn’t feel I had enough new growth and a bit of breakage. I’m going to wait til Christmas Day lol.  Tia


----------



## MzSwift

Plushottie said:


> Hello ladies newbie when it comes to healthy and relaxed. What is your wash routine like 1x a week or 2 x week or something? I was set to relax today but felt not too as I didn’t feel I had enough new growth and a bit of breakage. I’m going to wait til Christmas Day lol.  Tia


 I honestly think you can't go wrong w a basic weekly wash and DC. Doing it that often helps to build and maintain consistency. Sometimes, the longer you push off something in a regi, it becomes easier to just keep pushing it back. 

It's how I stayed on top of my hair. Hair day was Sunday and I did all of that to get ready for the work week.  If I was in wigs, I would wash/DC in the cornrows and just redo them every few weeks or so, taking them down and rebraiding them one by one.  The only time I didn't do it is when I rocked braid or twist extensions.

HTH!


----------



## Plushottie

MzSwift said:


> I honestly think you can't go wrong w a basic weekly wash and DC. Doing it that often helps to build and maintain consistency. Sometimes, the longer you push off something in a regi, it becomes easier to just keep pushing it back.
> 
> It's how I stayed on top of my hair. Hair day was Sunday and I did all of that to get ready for the work week.  If I was in wigs, I would wash/DC in the cornrows and just redo them every few weeks or so, taking them down and rebraiding them one by one.  The only time I didn't do it is when I rocked braid or twist extensions.
> 
> HTH!


This is very helpful. Sunday is always been wash day but earlier this yr I added Wednesday as a mid week wash and just wondered if that was being too much esp since retention is the name of the game.


----------



## MzSwift

Plushottie said:


> This is very helpful. Sunday is always been wash day but earlier this yr I added Wednesday as a mid week wash and just wondered if that was being too much esp since retention is the name of the game.



No ma'am, I don't think that's too much at all!

I actually used to wet my hair daily. Some days I'd cleanse/cowash but most days, I just wet it in the shower and then slather on leave in condish and be done.


----------



## LushLox

Do any of you guys colour straight after a relaxer? I think I'm going to finally try it, it's only a rinse so I'm figuring that it'll be okay. 

What do you guys do?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@LushLox My Stylist does a demi right after the T/U


----------



## LushLox

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LushLox My Stylist does a demi right after the T/U



Thanks 

How you finding stylists doing your touch up now, I guess you're happy with them?

I would love to go to a stylist, because the touch is such a chore sometimes. It's just I have zero trust and confidence in finding someone decent.


----------



## starfish

LushLox said:


> Do any of you guys colour straight after a relaxer? I think I'm going to finally try it, it's only a rinse so I'm figuring that it'll be okay.
> 
> What do you guys do?


My stylist does a semi after my relaxer and then another semi the following month.  My hair is thriving and healthy


----------



## Plushottie

I have searched but didn’t really see much but anyone use color if so what are your fav color treated shampoo/conditioner. I would like to maintain my black as grey is disrespectful.


----------



## LushLox

Plushottie said:


> I have searched but didn’t really see much but anyone use color if so what are your fav color treated shampoo/conditioner. I would like to maintain my black as grey is disrespectful.



Pureology are one of the leaders for shampoos for colour treated hair. Might have to start buying it again now that I'm diving into colour.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was trying to get to my hair to relax it, but I've been so tired and have things to do. I guess I'll get to it when I get to it. 

Forgot to add it's in cornrows under my wig


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LushLox said:


> *Thanks
> 
> How you finding stylists doing your touch up now, I guess you're happy with them?
> 
> I would love to go to a stylist, because the touch is such a chore sometimes. It's just I have zero trust and confidence in finding someone decent.*


@LushLox
That's all I am going to her for.  I was questioning my "skills" and thought it best to allow a "Professional" *cough cough* to handle this


----------



## LushLox

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LushLox
> That's all I am going to her for.  I was questioning my "skills" and thought it best to allow a "Professional" *cough cough* to handle this



I think if you're relaxing virgin hair (even though you have lots of experience of self relaxing) I think it's probably a good idea to get it done by a professional. Once you get your confidence back then perhaps gradually do them yourself again - well if you want to of course! lol


----------



## LushLox

Lately I have been having thoughts of doing a big chop back to shoulder length, I don't know why but I did enjoy my hair at that length.


----------



## alove15

Relaxed my hair at 4 months post with ORS Lye (2 sections, 10 mins each). Tried to stretch longer but noticed breakage . Getting a trim this weekend.


----------



## Theresamonet

Has anyone done Aphogee 2 step on just their ends? I was planning to do a treatment every 6 weeks, but I’m also stretching and wouldn’t want that much protein on my new growth.


----------



## MzSwift

Theresamonet said:


> Has anyone done Aphogee 2 step on just their ends? I was planning to do a treatment every 6 weeks, but I’m also stretching and wouldn’t want that much protein on my new growth.



Hmm, makes perfect sense to me! I've never tried that with a heavy protein tx but there are plenty of ladies who have different regis for different areas of our hair, so it seems like it's worth a try.  

The only issue I see is that it's such a hard protein tx. Have you used 2-Step before? Does your hair like it?  If your hair fares well with it, sounds like something good to do every 1-3 months. If it's too strong, maybe you could use the same technique  weekly or biweekly with a lighter protein tx?


----------



## Theresamonet

MzSwift said:


> Hmm, makes perfect sense to me! I've never tried that with a heavy protein tx but there are plenty of ladies who have different regis for different areas of our hair, so it seems like it's worth a try.
> 
> The only issue I see is that it's such a hard protein tx. Have you used 2-Step before? Does your hair like it?  If your hair fares well with it, sounds like something good to do every 1-3 months. If it's too strong, maybe you could use the same technique  weekly or biweekly with a lighter protein tx?



I’ve used the 2-step for many years, even as a natural, and my hair likes it. But I’ve never done it on a consistent schedule. I’m pretty sure every 6 weeks would be too much for my new growth, but may be just right for my relaxed ends. I guess I’ll try it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don't think I'm getting to my hair anytime soon. I've been so freaking tired not just physically, but emotionally. I do my best to keep it clean and moisturized, but this has been the most hands off I've ever been, I think. I've even fallen off keeping records. On the plus side, I think I'll come out the other end with some decent growth, hopefully lol.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I don't think I'm getting to my hair anytime soon. I've been so freaking tired not just physically, but emotionally. I do my best to keep it clean and moisturized, but this has been the most hands off I've ever been, I think. I've even fallen off keeping records. On the plus side, I think I'll come out the other end with some decent growth, hopefully lol.


I have missed you. Hope your good collectively.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I don't think I'm getting to my hair anytime soon. I've been so freaking tired not just physically, but emotionally. I do my best to keep it clean and moisturized, but this has been the most hands off I've ever been, I think. I've even fallen off keeping records. On the plus side, I think I'll come out the other end with some decent growth, hopefully lol.


 
 
Take all of the time you need to feel better.
Braided up under wigs is a great way to KISS!


----------



## LushLox

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I don't think I'm getting to my hair anytime soon. I've been so freaking tired not just physically, but emotionally. I do my best to keep it clean and moisturized, but this has been the most hands off I've ever been, I think. I've even fallen off keeping records. On the plus side, I think I'll come out the other end with some decent growth, hopefully lol.



I think we've all been there.  Like MzSwift says if you can wig it for a while I'm sure that will help.

Take care of you


----------



## LushLox

I under-processed my crown, I'm not horribly bothered about it but whenever I run my hand over it, I can feel the bump, like someone banged me on the head with something heavy lol.

I'll just have to wait until I touch up again to deal with it.


----------



## sunnieb

Plushottie said:


> Hello ladies newbie when it comes to healthy and relaxed. What is your wash routine like 1x a week or 2 x week or something? I was set to relax today but felt not too as I didn’t feel I had enough new growth and a bit of breakage. I’m going to wait til Christmas Day lol.  Tia


Depends on how you define "wash".   

My hair loves water, so I give it to her like this:

Sunday - Honey/EVOO dc
Monday - Cowash
Tuesday - Shampoo/dc (protein dc every 3 weeks)
Wednesday - Off day
Thursday - Cowash
Friday - Off day
Saturday - Cowash 

I only use shampoo once a week, but I'm kind of "washing" my hair five times a week. 

I've been meaning to post my hair routine, so thanks for the question!


----------



## sunnieb

Plushottie said:


> This is very helpful. Sunday is always been wash day but earlier this yr I added Wednesday as a mid week wash and just wondered if that was being too much esp since retention is the name of the game.


Too much you say?  

Let me introduce you to the ladies of LHCF.  We live in the world of too much, way too much, and ain't nobody got time to do all that!


----------



## sunnieb

MzSwift said:


> No ma'am, I don't think that's too much at all!
> 
> I actually used to wet my hair daily. Some days I'd cleanse/cowash but most days, I just wet it in the shower and then slather on leave in condish and be done.


As of to prove my point! Lol!

I remember when I first found this site. I was like why are those crazy ladies obsessed with their hair???

Then I grew my hair past BSL using LHCF methods and was like.....oooohhhhkkkkaaayyyy. 

I was quiet for a while on here dealing with personal stuff and not paying attention to my hair routine. And now I'm going back to my basic hair routine to get my length back (and longer) because it works.

LHCF knew what they were doing back then and they still do today. The healthy hair pics on her prove it.


----------



## Plushottie

sunnieb said:


> Too much you say?
> 
> Let me introduce you to the ladies of LHCF.  We live in the world of too much, way too much, and ain't nobody got time to do all that!


I cackled. I went down to once a week but may see how my hair fairs with cowashing. I know my hair must be blow dries which is what gave me pause.


----------



## sunnieb

Plushottie said:


> I cackled. I went down to once a week but may see how my hair fairs with cowashing. I know my hair must be blow dries which is what gave me pause.


Oh yeah, I don't use any direct heat and I always airdry.  My hair could probably handle heat once a week, but I found I can get by without it.


----------



## sunnieb

@Plushottie  I was reading through some old threads and found info on breakage/shedding.  It was posted by a member named Sistaslick.  She later went on go publish a book about black hair care.  Every time she posted, I paid attention. Her advice is the reason I had the confidence to self-relax.  Links to her regimen building don't work anymore, but the info is still scattered all over LHCF. This will be a long read, but totally worth it:

*Breakage and Shedding*

Understanding the difference between breakage and shedding is an important part of any healthy hair regimen. Many people use these terms interchangeably to refer to any hair that falls from the head. In its truest sense, shed hair is hair that has reached the end of its growing cycle and naturally falls from the scalp along with its root attached. The root is a tiny white bulb on the scalp originating end. If a hair does not possess this white bulb, then it is not a naturally shed hair, rather, a broken one. Shed hair tends to be longer in length than broken hairs which are generally short pieces of varying lengths. If you have stretched your relaxer for a great number of weeks, your shed hair will have the curly new growth present on the area next to the bulb, and you will be able to see where the relaxed hair begins. Some find that garlic shampoos or products with garlic extracts help curb shedding. But remember, shedding is a natural, internal process and may not respond to topical, external treatments. So don't be alarmed if nothing works for you. Changes in diet, hormone imbalances, birth control pills, and pregnancy can also affect the rate at which hair is shed.

Breakage on the other hand is not natural, and is an indication of an imbalance of important forces within the hair strand. Broken hairs do not fall naturally from the head, but are typically a sign of mishandling or abuse. The proper treatments, will help stop breakage in its tracks.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Protein and Moisture*

_Scenario 1: Kim's hair is breaking like crazy and feels like a brillo pad. Every time she touches it, pieces seem to just pop right off. Snap, crackle, pop. Combing is impossible without tons of little hairs covering her sink and back. Her hair feels hard and rough even when wet. She's given it protein treatments because the product says its supposed to stop breakage in its tracks and rebuild the hair, but so far nothing is working and her problem is getting worse.

Scenario 2: Trina's hair is breaking like crazy as well. Her hair feels dry, looks dull, and is very weak. Her hair is too weak to withstand simple combing. It feels extra stretchy when wet and almost follows the comb as she pulls through to detangle. She has deep conditioned and done hot oil treatments on her hair once a week. Since her breakage began, she?s stepped up the conditioning but her problem has gotten worse._

Both of these women have issues with breakage, but the solutions to their individual problems require two very different approaches. Before you go shopping for your hair care product arsenal, you must understand the difference between protein and moisture and what they mean for your hair. Protein and moisture are the key cornerstones of great hair care. Maintaining a proper balance between these two entities is critical for the healthiest hair growth possible. The two scenarios above perfectly illustrate what happens when the balance between protein and moisture is tipped too far in either direction. This section will teach you to effectively recognize the difference between protein based and moisture based problems and help you can organize your hair regimen to effectively combat these issues as the arise.

*Protein*

Protein is what gives the hair its strength and structure. Hair is about 70% keratin protein by nature. Protein is found most prevalently in products like instant conditioners (bargain brands like Suave and V05), leave in conditioners, protein conditioner treatments, and even some moisturizers.

*Moisturizers*

Moisturizers are products that are water-based and nourish your hair deep within the strand. Water is the ultimate moisturizer so waterbased products are best for really getting the best moisture benefit. Products with moisturizing properties tend to be your conditioners and other water-based products. Moisturizers may also be protein-based, but these protein based moisturizers do not have the moisturizing benefit that moisture-based moisturizers have. Good moisturizers will not contain ingredients like petrolatum, mineral oil, or lanolin. These are cheap product fillers. Be wary of products that claim moisturizing benefits and contain these ingredients. There is nothing moisturizing about them! Petrolatum and mineral oil are sealants and have the potential to suffocate the hair and scalp and seal out the moisture it needs.

_*Sealing in your Moisturizers:*_
Our hair naturally contains moisture, but because our hair is also naturally porous, keeping the moisture inside is a difficult task. Sources of outside moisture, or external moisture supplementation, are a must for black hair. Water molecules and moisture from these supplemental moisturizing products easily pass into the hair shaft, but they pass out just as easily. The moisture you apply needs to held in by something. Oil.
A light coating of oil on top will help seal the moisture inside. Oils are made of large molecules. These molecules are too large to absorbed by the hair strand. Applying oils to the hair and scalp will coat them and trap moisture that is inside on the inside and moisture that is outside on the outside. The key is to lock in the moisture within the strands with your oil. If you use oils without a moisturizer or before one, the oil will seal the moisture out of the hair strand and lead to eventual dryness. This technique of moisturizing and sealing has really been helpful to me and is a resonating hallmark of my regimen. Moisturizing success is all in the order in which you apply your products.

_*REMEMBER! Oils DO NOT Moisturize.*_
Perhaps a words like "nourish" would be better than moisturize. If I had a nickel for every time someone asked me to recommend a good oil that moisturizes, I would be rich! Oil alone will not and cannot moisturize within the hair shaft. An oil can only coat the outside of the strand, and give it shine- the illusion of moisture. Again, the molecules that make oil are much too large to penetrate through all of the cuticle layers. The cuticle layers can be as few as 6 layers or many as 15 or more layers thick. Oil molecules are _hydro-phobic_ which means they repel and do not readily mix with water. Remember, if you apply an oil product to your hair before you have added a moisturizing product, you have created a seal on your hair strand that water and moisture cannot penetrate.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*When the Balance Tips, You Must Wet Assess*

Too much of a good thing can be a bad thing. Hair is not exempt from this old adage. Growing out your hair is a constant battle between maintaining an even protein and moisture balance. Breakage is the result of the hair chemistry being thrown off balance. Remember Kim and Trina from the beginning of the section? Hair that is shifted too far on either side of the balance (too much protein or too much moisture) will break.

*The Importance of Wet Assessment*

Though health assessments can be performed on dry hair, determining your cause of breakage is often easiest on wet hair. Hair in its wet state exudes the basic properties of hair---elasticity and strength, excellently. In fact, these qualities are often exaggerated on wet hair. Thorough and frequent wet assessments will help you maintain your hair's health and condition.

Hair in its optimal condition will not break when wet unless undue stress is placed upon it through aggressive combing or detangling. A balanced and healthy hair strand will stretch and break only under undue, or unusual types of pulling stress. Balanced hair will feel soft and supple, yet strong while wet. When you comb through it when wet, it should resist excess stretching and will hardly break if you are careful. Over time, and with trial and error, you will be able to tell what is normal stress for your hair.

If your hair does indeed break when wet, the way the hair breaks under these conditions will give you a sure indication of whether more moisture or protein is required to regain the proper balance.

*How Do I Perform a Proper Wet Assessment?*

It will be difficult for you to wet assess your hair by holding a single strand and pulling on both ends. That type of stress would be considered "undue" stress, because no single hair is ever really subjected to that sort of tension at one time. Any strand of hair (healthy or not) that you pull on by both ends has the potential to snap depending on the pressure you apply to it. Hair should be wet assessed by the normal act of combing though it or touching-testing it.

*Wet Assessment Break Down

If your hair:*

(Wet or Dry) Stretches slighty/returns to original length /no breaking= you are balanced just stick with maintaining!

(Wet ot Dry) Stretching a little more than normal then breaks= more protein

(Wet or Dry)Stretching, stretching, stretching/no breakage yet= more protein

(Wet)- Weak, gummy, mushy, limp hair= more protein

(Wet or Dry) Very little/no stretching then breakage= more moisture

(Dry) Rough/tough/hard/tangly/brittle hair= more moisture

Unsure= err on the side of moisture

For those of you just starting out on your journey to healthier head of hair, I recommend you begin with a more moisture friendly regimen before you incorporate the protein aspect. The reason being, many of us (before our hair care awakening) have naturally moisture deficient hair care routines and regimens- especially those with no regimen at all. Rarely have I seen a woman have hair problems that are a result of over-conditioning her hair and too much moisture. I can guarantee you that almost 99% of the time, poor moisturizing and conditioning are the issues that spawn our hair care interventions.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*When the Balance is thrown off by too much protein:*

Hair that is shifted too far on the protein side will break easier, both wet and dry, because it lacks elasticity. Hair that breaks with very little tension or stretching is moisture deficient. Any type of stretching or tension will break it because the protein goes in and adds structure to the hair. Too much structure will make the hair rigid, decrease its elasticity, leave it brittle and prone to breakage. This was the issue with Kim's hair. She was feeding her hair more protein than she needed to maintain a healthy balance. If this describes your hair at any time listen up! To correct this imbalance, you will need to go into a simple deep conditioning and moisturizing regimen. You may not be doing "protein treatments" per se, but you may be using other products that are protein heavy ingredient wise. I would watch out for protein in common products like leave in conditioners, moisturizers,gels, and instant conditioners like Suave and V05. Protein hides in alot of everyday products- so avoid those for a few weeks until your moisture balance is corrected. This will give your hair a chance to even out the protein/moisture balance.

*Should I schedule my protein treatments in advance?*
I do not advise "protein-ing" on a specific schedule, simply because our hair is seasonal. Setting aside a week or two in your regimen for protein conditioning is just not effective at addressing your hair needs as they arise. It doesn't know or understand our "schedules." Its needs and wants change from day to day, week to week. The only product you must adhere to a schedule is the Aphogee Treatment for Damaged Hair because it can only be used every 6 weeks or so because of its strength. The other treatments in between that one should only be done as you need them. Sometimes that might be weekly, other times it may be every 2 or 3 weeks! Only your hair can dictate that to you. I'm sure you've seen the threads where I discuss how to tell when your hair needs more protein- or when it needs more moisture. There are very specific ways to tell =) Once you get to know your hair more and more, it will be like second nature! Scheduling is good for when you are just starting out and getting into the groove, but you'll soon start to see that your hair often has its own plan for when you need different things for it! Then, scheduling kind of becomes useless in the grand scheme of hair care things. It also prevents you from truly developing an understanding of your own hair because instead of looking for certain cues and signs, you are looking at the calendar. Protein-ing on a schedule can eventually lead to protein overload if you aren't careful! It is so much harder to bounce back from an overload of protein than it is an overload of moisture/conditioning.

*How much is too much?*
I totally agree that relaxed ladies need more protein. If you are relaxed or color treated, those processes have compromised the protein structure of your hair--so you kinda need the supplemental protein. Not everyone needs protein though, some naturals can live without it...

For the relaxed ladies though, It's like we've all sustained different degrees of "damage" from the relaxing processes. Some people's hair is more protein deficient by nature (from the coloring/relaxing) so they require more to keep the balance in tact. Relaxing and coloring breaks protein bonds so depending on the type and degree of relaxer and level on bond breakage you will need more or less protein than someone else. So you can't say weekly, daily, or monthly protein is too much or too little because we do not know the true condition and specific needs of your hair to start with. At the end of the day, you must experiment and get to know your own head of hair.

Some proteins are stronger than others, but daily or even weekly use of even the milder protein treatments may result in an imbalance between the protein and moisture levels within the hair strands in some people. Honestly, it's almost too hard to even go by the "types of proteins." You never know the percent composition of these products so though it may have a specific protein down the ingredient list, it might not be as strong as if it were higher on the ingredient list(greater percent composition). The protein in question could be 30% of the product or 0.3%! Who knows! You have to play around with different products to know how strong it is on your hair. You can't really say "Oh this is wheat protein so its gonna very light!" Or "this is animal protein, so its gonna be very heavy." It would be nice if that were true all the time, but because the product percent composition really plays such an important role, label reading can only do so much. For example, every product with keratin isn't going to feel the same way across the board. Just like every product that contains glycerine or water isn't going to feel the same! You must experiment and find your hair tolerance and it will vary from product to product, not necessarily protein to protein.

Another example, some people think Aphogee 2 minute is a mild to tough protein, but my hair tends to laugh at it and feel the exact same after using it. For me, I just experimented using different combinations of products to find out what my hair tolerance is.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*When the Balance is thrown off by too much moisture:*

Yes! There is such a thing as "over-conditioning" the hair and Trina found that out the hard way. Hair that is shifted too far on the moisture side will be "super-elastic" and stretch more because it lacks a sound protein structure. Many ladies describe the feel of over-conditioned/over-moisturized hair as ?"mush-like" or "overly soft" when wet. It almost has a weak, limp spongy feel to it. Protein deficient hair will tend to pull and stretch along with the comb and then break. It will always stretch first then break which is the result of very low supplemental protein in the regimen. When this is the case, you will need some kind of protein to give the hair structure which will make it feel rigid (stronger) again. If your hair is stretching without returning, even if its not breaking you should use a light protein to correct this. When your hair stretches, the strand "thins" and becomes weaker across the cross section. It may not break right then at that very point in time, but stretched out of and beyond its shape, it is compromised and will eventually break at some other point. Your hair should be springing back to position. If it's stretching and stretching without breaking it may be your hair's way of telling you, "Hey, I need a little structure (protein) here! I'm getting waaaay too elastic, but not yet enough to break-- so do something now!" This is where a preventive maintenance protein application would come in. You don't have to wait for breakage to act. Your hair is telling you now! Start light, and work from there. You may not need a heavy treatment just yet.

And, you don't have to get all of your protein from a "treatment" per se or conditioner either. You can always throw in protein based leave in conditioners like (Infusium23) or waterbased moisturizers like (Cantu's Breakcure/or Elasta QP mango butter) to help you maintain the balance within your regimen. This way you can get a little or a lot without relying on one product.

*I'm Balanced- Now What?*

Now once your hair is balanced and the breakage has minimized you can try to maintain the balance for as long as you can by interchanging your products. It doesn't have to be on a particular schedule. It is a constant struggle to balance these two. Ladies, I remember when I first started trying to get a growth regimen going- I planned out all my treatments on the calendar. Now, I've found that this method just doesn't work. Sometimes you need more protein, sometimes none at all. Sometimes its more moisture! You have to listen to your hair to know what do when. So you could say, I'll use protein every other week...but what do you do when your hair decides hey! I want to act brittle and dry and break (a sign of too much protein) the week you are due for more protein? Balance is the word! You'll know how to handle it as you gain experience.


----------



## Plushottie

sunnieb said:


> @Plushottie  I was reading through some old threads and found info on breakage/shedding.  It was posted buy a member named Sistaslick.  She later went on go publish a book about black hair care.  Every time she posted, I paid attention. Her advice is the reason I had the confidence to self-relax.  Links to her regimen building don't work anymore, but the info is still scattered all over LHCF. This will be a long read, but totally worth it:
> 
> *Breakage and Shedding*
> 
> Understanding the difference between breakage and shedding is an important part of any healthy hair regimen. Many people use these terms interchangeably to refer to any hair that falls from the head. In its truest sense, shed hair is hair that has reached the end of its growing cycle and naturally falls from the scalp along with its root attached. The root is a tiny white bulb on the scalp originating end. If a hair does not possess this white bulb, then it is not a naturally shed hair, rather, a broken one. Shed hair tends to be longer in length than broken hairs which are generally short pieces of varying lengths. If you have stretched your relaxer for a great number of weeks, your shed hair will have the curly new growth present on the area next to the bulb, and you will be able to see where the relaxed hair begins. Some find that garlic shampoos or products with garlic extracts help curb shedding. But remember, shedding is a natural, internal process and may not respond to topical, external treatments. So don't be alarmed if nothing works for you. Changes in diet, hormone imbalances, birth control pills, and pregnancy can also affect the rate at which hair is shed.
> 
> Breakage on the other hand is not natural, and is an indication of an imbalance of important forces within the hair strand. Broken hairs do not fall naturally from the head, but are typically a sign of mishandling or abuse. The proper treatments, will help stop breakage in its tracks.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Protein and Moisture*
> 
> _Scenario 1: Kim's hair is breaking like crazy and feels like a brillo pad. Every time she touches it, pieces seem to just pop right off. Snap, crackle, pop. Combing is impossible without tons of little hairs covering her sink and back. Her hair feels hard and rough even when wet. She's given it protein treatments because the product says its supposed to stop breakage in its tracks and rebuild the hair, but so far nothing is working and her problem is getting worse.
> 
> Scenario 2: Trina's hair is breaking like crazy as well. Her hair feels dry, looks dull, and is very weak. Her hair is too weak to withstand simple combing. It feels extra stretchy when wet and almost follows the comb as she pulls through to detangle. She has deep conditioned and done hot oil treatments on her hair once a week. Since her breakage began, she?s stepped up the conditioning but her problem has gotten worse._
> 
> Both of these women have issues with breakage, but the solutions to their individual problems require two very different approaches. Before you go shopping for your hair care product arsenal, you must understand the difference between protein and moisture and what they mean for your hair. Protein and moisture are the key cornerstones of great hair care. Maintaining a proper balance between these two entities is critical for the healthiest hair growth possible. The two scenarios above perfectly illustrate what happens when the balance between protein and moisture is tipped too far in either direction. This section will teach you to effectively recognize the difference between protein based and moisture based problems and help you can organize your hair regimen to effectively combat these issues as the arise.
> 
> *Protein*
> 
> Protein is what gives the hair its strength and structure. Hair is about 70% keratin protein by nature. Protein is found most prevalently in products like instant conditioners (bargain brands like Suave and V05), leave in conditioners, protein conditioner treatments, and even some moisturizers.
> 
> *Moisturizers*
> 
> Moisturizers are products that are water-based and nourish your hair deep within the strand. Water is the ultimate moisturizer so waterbased products are best for really getting the best moisture benefit. Products with moisturizing properties tend to be your conditioners and other water-based products. Moisturizers may also be protein-based, but these protein based moisturizers do not have the moisturizing benefit that moisture-based moisturizers have. Good moisturizers will not contain ingredients like petrolatum, mineral oil, or lanolin. These are cheap product fillers. Be wary of products that claim moisturizing benefits and contain these ingredients. There is nothing moisturizing about them! Petrolatum and mineral oil are sealants and have the potential to suffocate the hair and scalp and seal out the moisture it needs.
> 
> _*Sealing in your Moisturizers:*_
> Our hair naturally contains moisture, but because our hair is also naturally porous, keeping the moisture inside is a difficult task. Sources of outside moisture, or external moisture supplementation, are a must for black hair. Water molecules and moisture from these supplemental moisturizing products easily pass into the hair shaft, but they pass out just as easily. The moisture you apply needs to held in by something. Oil.
> A light coating of oil on top will help seal the moisture inside. Oils are made of large molecules. These molecules are too large to absorbed by the hair strand. Applying oils to the hair and scalp will coat them and trap moisture that is inside on the inside and moisture that is outside on the outside. The key is to lock in the moisture within the strands with your oil. If you use oils without a moisturizer or before one, the oil will seal the moisture out of the hair strand and lead to eventual dryness. This technique of moisturizing and sealing has really been helpful to me and is a resonating hallmark of my regimen. Moisturizing success is all in the order in which you apply your products.
> 
> _*REMEMBER! Oils DO NOT Moisturize.*_
> Perhaps a words like "nourish" would be better than moisturize. If I had a nickel for every time someone asked me to recommend a good oil that moisturizes, I would be rich! Oil alone will not and cannot moisturize within the hair shaft. An oil can only coat the outside of the strand, and give it shine- the illusion of moisture. Again, the molecules that make oil are much too large to penetrate through all of the cuticle layers. The cuticle layers can be as few as 6 layers or many as 15 or more layers thick. Oil molecules are _hydro-phobic_ which means they repel and do not readily mix with water. Remember, if you apply an oil product to your hair before you have added a moisturizing product, you have created a seal on your hair strand that water and moisture cannot penetrate.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *When the Balance Tips, You Must Wet Assess*
> 
> Too much of a good thing can be a bad thing. Hair is not exempt from this old adage. Growing out your hair is a constant battle between maintaining an even protein and moisture balance. Breakage is the result of the hair chemistry being thrown off balance. Remember Kim and Trina from the beginning of the section? Hair that is shifted too far on either side of the balance (too much protein or too much moisture) will break.
> 
> *The Importance of Wet Assessment*
> 
> Though health assessments can be performed on dry hair, determining your cause of breakage is often easiest on wet hair. Hair in its wet state exudes the basic properties of hair---elasticity and strength, excellently. In fact, these qualities are often exaggerated on wet hair. Thorough and frequent wet assessments will help you maintain your hair's health and condition.
> 
> Hair in its optimal condition will not break when wet unless undue stress is placed upon it through aggressive combing or detangling. A balanced and healthy hair strand will stretch and break only under undue, or unusual types of pulling stress. Balanced hair will feel soft and supple, yet strong while wet. When you comb through it when wet, it should resist excess stretching and will hardly break if you are careful. Over time, and with trial and error, you will be able to tell what is normal stress for your hair.
> 
> If your hair does indeed break when wet, the way the hair breaks under these conditions will give you a sure indication of whether more moisture or protein is required to regain the proper balance.
> 
> *How Do I Perform a Proper Wet Assessment?*
> 
> It will be difficult for you to wet assess your hair by holding a single strand and pulling on both ends. That type of stress would be considered "undue" stress, because no single hair is ever really subjected to that sort of tension at one time. Any strand of hair (healthy or not) that you pull on by both ends has the potential to snap depending on the pressure you apply to it. Hair should be wet assessed by the normal act of combing though it or touching-testing it.
> 
> *Wet Assessment Break Down
> 
> If your hair:*
> 
> (Wet or Dry) Stretches slighty/returns to original length /no breaking= you are balanced just stick with maintaining!
> 
> (Wet ot Dry) Stretching a little more than normal then breaks= more protein
> 
> (Wet or Dry)Stretching, stretching, stretching/no breakage yet= more protein
> 
> (Wet)- Weak, gummy, mushy, limp hair= more protein
> 
> (Wet or Dry) Very little/no stretching then breakage= more moisture
> 
> (Dry) Rough/tough/hard/tangly/brittle hair= more moisture
> 
> Unsure= err on the side of moisture
> 
> For those of you just starting out on your journey to healthier head of hair, I recommend you begin with a more moisture friendly regimen before you incorporate the protein aspect. The reason being, many of us (before our hair care awakening) have naturally moisture deficient hair care routines and regimens- especially those with no regimen at all. Rarely have I seen a woman have hair problems that are a result of over-conditioning her hair and too much moisture. I can guarantee you that almost 99% of the time, poor moisturizing and conditioning are the issues that spawn our hair care interventions.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *When the Balance is thrown off by too much protein:*
> 
> Hair that is shifted too far on the protein side will break easier, both wet and dry, because it lacks elasticity. Hair that breaks with very little tension or stretching is moisture deficient. Any type of stretching or tension will break it because the protein goes in and adds structure to the hair. Too much structure will make the hair rigid, decrease its elasticity, leave it brittle and prone to breakage. This was the issue with Kim's hair. She was feeding her hair more protein than she needed to maintain a healthy balance. If this describes your hair at any time listen up! To correct this imbalance, you will need to go into a simple deep conditioning and moisturizing regimen. You may not be doing "protein treatments" per se, but you may be using other products that are protein heavy ingredient wise. I would watch out for protein in common products like leave in conditioners, moisturizers,gels, and instant conditioners like Suave and V05. Protein hides in alot of everyday products- so avoid those for a few weeks until your moisture balance is corrected. This will give your hair a chance to even out the protein/moisture balance.
> 
> *Should I schedule my protein treatments in advance?*
> I do not advise "protein-ing" on a specific schedule, simply because our hair is seasonal. Setting aside a week or two in your regimen for protein conditioning is just not effective at addressing your hair needs as they arise. It doesn't know or understand our "schedules." Its needs and wants change from day to day, week to week. The only product you must adhere to a schedule is the Aphogee Treatment for Damaged Hair because it can only be used every 6 weeks or so because of its strength. The other treatments in between that one should only be done as you need them. Sometimes that might be weekly, other times it may be every 2 or 3 weeks! Only your hair can dictate that to you. I'm sure you've seen the threads where I discuss how to tell when your hair needs more protein- or when it needs more moisture. There are very specific ways to tell =) Once you get to know your hair more and more, it will be like second nature! Scheduling is good for when you are just starting out and getting into the groove, but you'll soon start to see that your hair often has its own plan for when you need different things for it! Then, scheduling kind of becomes useless in the grand scheme of hair care things. It also prevents you from truly developing an understanding of your own hair because instead of looking for certain cues and signs, you are looking at the calendar. Protein-ing on a schedule can eventually lead to protein overload if you aren't careful! It is so much harder to bounce back from an overload of protein than it is an overload of moisture/conditioning.
> 
> *How much is too much?*
> I totally agree that relaxed ladies need more protein. If you are relaxed or color treated, those processes have compromised the protein structure of your hair--so you kinda need the supplemental protein. Not everyone needs protein though, some naturals can live without it...
> 
> For the relaxed ladies though, It's like we've all sustained different degrees of "damage" from the relaxing processes. Some people's hair is more protein deficient by nature (from the coloring/relaxing) so they require more to keep the balance in tact. Relaxing and coloring breaks protein bonds so depending on the type and degree of relaxer and level on bond breakage you will need more or less protein than someone else. So you can't say weekly, daily, or monthly protein is too much or too little because we do not know the true condition and specific needs of your hair to start with. At the end of the day, you must experiment and get to know your own head of hair.
> 
> Some proteins are stronger than others, but daily or even weekly use of even the milder protein treatments may result in an imbalance between the protein and moisture levels within the hair strands in some people. Honestly, it's almost too hard to even go by the "types of proteins." You never know the percent composition of these products so though it may have a specific protein down the ingredient list, it might not be as strong as if it were higher on the ingredient list(greater percent composition). The protein in question could be 30% of the product or 0.3%! Who knows! You have to play around with different products to know how strong it is on your hair. You can't really say "Oh this is wheat protein so its gonna very light!" Or "this is animal protein, so its gonna be very heavy." It would be nice if that were true all the time, but because the product percent composition really plays such an important role, label reading can only do so much. For example, every product with keratin isn't going to feel the same way across the board. Just like every product that contains glycerine or water isn't going to feel the same! You must experiment and find your hair tolerance and it will vary from product to product, not necessarily protein to protein.
> 
> Another example, some people think Aphogee 2 minute is a mild to tough protein, but my hair tends to laugh at it and feel the exact same after using it. For me, I just experimented using different combinations of products to find out what my hair tolerance is.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *When the Balance is thrown off by too much moisture:*
> 
> Yes! There is such a thing as "over-conditioning" the hair and Trina found that out the hard way. Hair that is shifted too far on the moisture side will be "super-elastic" and stretch more because it lacks a sound protein structure. Many ladies describe the feel of over-conditioned/over-moisturized hair as ?"mush-like" or "overly soft" when wet. It almost has a weak, limp spongy feel to it. Protein deficient hair will tend to pull and stretch along with the comb and then break. It will always stretch first then break which is the result of very low supplemental protein in the regimen. When this is the case, you will need some kind of protein to give the hair structure which will make it feel rigid (stronger) again. If your hair is stretching without returning, even if its not breaking you should use a light protein to correct this. When your hair stretches, the strand "thins" and becomes weaker across the cross section. It may not break right then at that very point in time, but stretched out of and beyond its shape, it is compromised and will eventually break at some other point. Your hair should be springing back to position. If it's stretching and stretching without breaking it may be your hair's way of telling you, "Hey, I need a little structure (protein) here! I'm getting waaaay too elastic, but not yet enough to break-- so do something now!" This is where a preventive maintenance protein application would come in. You don't have to wait for breakage to act. Your hair is telling you now! Start light, and work from there. You may not need a heavy treatment just yet.
> 
> And, you don't have to get all of your protein from a "treatment" per se or conditioner either. You can always throw in protein based leave in conditioners like (Infusium23) or waterbased moisturizers like (Cantu's Breakcure/or Elasta QP mango butter) to help you maintain the balance within your regimen. This way you can get a little or a lot without relying on one product.
> 
> *I'm Balanced- Now What?*
> 
> Now once your hair is balanced and the breakage has minimized you can try to maintain the balance for as long as you can by interchanging your products. It doesn't have to be on a particular schedule. It is a constant struggle to balance these two. Ladies, I remember when I first started trying to get a growth regimen going- I planned out all my treatments on the calendar. Now, I've found that this method just doesn't work. Sometimes you need more protein, sometimes none at all. Sometimes its more moisture! You have to listen to your hair to know what do when. So you could say, I'll use protein every other week...but what do you do when your hair decides hey! I want to act brittle and dry and break (a sign of too much protein) the week you are due for more protein? Balance is the word! You'll know how to handle it as you gain experience.


Bless you. I need protein I immediately knew on the examples. I have the book by this lady and this was perfect points. Now I need to dust off my protein. Every time I think I can skimp I see it’s a no.


----------



## sunnieb

Plushottie said:


> Bless you. I need protein I immediately knew on the examples. I have the book by this lady and this was perfect points. Now I need to dust off my protein. Every time I think I can skimp I see it’s a no.


You know what?

I have one of her books too!  I had to check my downloads, but yep, it's there. Now I'm going to have to read it again. It was published in 2012, but the info is still relevant. I forgot all about this book. It's just been sitting on my Amazon downloads waiting to be read again.


----------



## Theresamonet

Speaking of breakage… Are y’all still getting breakage? What is “normal” breakage? I feel like I’ve been asking this question for 20 years.  

 I don’t think I’ve ever had a ZERO breakage period in my hair journey (Maybe after a fresh big chop). Right now my hair feels really balanced. I don’t use heat, and only use a wide tooth comb on wash day. But I still have breakage on wash day. Not a lot of it… my ends are still full, and I’m retaining length. But why is there breakage?? I can’t think of anything else I can do to stop it.


----------



## sunnieb

Theresamonet said:


> Speaking of breakage… Are y’all still getting breakage? What is “normal” breakage? I feel like I’ve been asking this question for 20 years.
> 
> I don’t think I’ve ever had a ZERO breakage period in my hair journey (Maybe after a fresh big chop). Right now my hair feels really balanced. I don’t use heat, and only use a wide tooth comb on wash day. But I still have breakage on wash day. Not a lot of it… my ends are still full, and I’m retaining length. But why is there breakage?? I can’t think of anything else I can do to stop it.


I'm no expert, but I think it's impossible to have zero breakage all the time.  There's just no way. 

Now... I do all I can to have protein/moisture balance - thanks to LHCF.  I have minimal breakage and maximum retention because I take special care of my ends. 

I remember before LHCF, small pieces of my hair would be EVERYWHERE everyday!  I hated wearing white tops because my hair would be all over it. 

I don't have that problem today. I see a small piece of hair every once in a while, but nothing like before.


----------



## LushLox

Theresamonet said:


> Speaking of breakage… Are y’all still getting breakage? What is “normal” breakage? I feel like I’ve been asking this question for 20 years.
> 
> I don’t think I’ve ever had a ZERO breakage period in my hair journey (Maybe after a fresh big chop). Right now my hair feels really balanced. I don’t use heat, and only use a wide tooth comb on wash day. But I still have breakage on wash day. Not a lot of it… my ends are still full, and I’m retaining length. But why is there breakage?? I can’t think of anything else I can do to stop it.



Like Sunnieb says I think it's impossible to not have some level of breakage even if your hair is healthy. And even more so as a relaxed head.

You just need to keep doing what works, if your hair is balanced just keep on doing what you're doing, unless you notice big negative differences. 

Occasionally, like when I have straightened, and I notice a little more breakage, I question whether I should increase the protein. But I have never been one for using Aphogee 2 Step every 6-8 weeks, that is just too much and unnecessary for me. I use their lower strength treatment about once every quarter, works out fine.

Wow you've stopped using heat, so no more Airwrap?

I still use my heat stylers but I'm very conservative with my usage.


----------



## Plushottie

Y’all are giving me alot of insight. I think some see no nothing ever but I see hair when I blow dry which make me mad because I don’t even wear my hair. OMG I just did the 2 step protein and wow I don't think I have ever felt my relaxed hair feel like this. Still saw a tiny bit of breakage but wow.


----------



## Theresamonet

I understand what y’all are saying— I don’t think zero is realistic either (although I’ve heard people claim to get 0 breakage). But I see more than one broken piece every once in a while like you @sunnieb. And it’s not just occasionally when I straighten like @LushLox, so I’m still kinda scratching my head. When I compare it to what y’all describe, mine sounds excessive. I’d say maybe 20 or so broken hairs per week. 



LushLox said:


> Wow you've stopped using heat, so no more Airwrap?
> 
> I still use my heat stylers but I'm very conservative with my usage.



I haven’t felt the need to use heat since I relaxed. I used my Airwrap once to see if blow drying on cool made a difference vs air drying. It really didn’t… Oh I used the curling wand attachments when my hair was freshly done. They worked great. I’ll definitely be using it when I want some curls.


----------



## MzSwift

@Theresamonet  Is that more or less than usual for you?  I know everyone has their own baseline but I'd say that 20 broken hairs a week is not a big deal. That seems to be what can happen when manipulating the hair into a style.


----------



## MzSwift

So I've gone back to taking MSM this week. I used to take the crystalized version but I don't have the time/patience for that this time around. So I've got capsules this time, 1000 mg each. That will make it easier to keep track of how much I'm ingesting. I'm only starting with one and I plan to increase it to two in a couple of weeks.  I don't think I wanna take more than 2000 mg along with my regular daily multivitamin. I used to take it for years bc I was dancing but then I moved away and didn't dance anymore. Now that I'm back home, I'm thinking of getting back into dancing again.

Also, bc I rarely leave the house, I think I'm gonna just keep my hair in 15-30 MBLish braid/twist extensions.  I'm not yet ready to be dealing with my hair but I don't want to loc. And if I take the extensions out every 3-4 weeks to wash, DC and reinstall, that will keep me on a regular DCing schedule.

I'm super hair lazy these days and I've been braiding my hair down with the intention of rocking wigs but even wigs are just to much styling for me. lol. I've been keeping my braids under my satin skull cap and just throwing a bandanna over it. At least if my hair is in brad extensions I'll still look put together if I leave out or have unexpected company. That style will also make it much easier to stretch my relaxer until May.

ETA: Oh yeah! Had a dream last night that I did a pull test on my hair and it stretched down to my belly button. I was geeked! So I'm gonna keep envisioning that until it happens.


----------



## MzSwift

Alright so I am properly inspired now!!
I went through my photos to look at any hair pix I took after the last time I chopped my hair to see if I can copy whatever techniques I used. OMG!

*April ............................................................................................ December*
 

I dunno if y'all can see the difference like I can, the shirt makes it a difficult so I used my shoulders for reference.
This kind of retention would be ideal for me right now!
This was during my lazy hair days when I had to keep my hair covered bc my baby was a hair puller.
Of course I wasn't taking good hair notes so now I've gotta scroll back through this thread and read whatever posts I made during those months. LOL

I do know from my photos that I relaxed in April and then in Sept  that year. I always take relaxer day photos. So a 5 month stretch is right on par with what I'm thinking of doing.


----------



## Plushottie

MzSwift said:


> Alright so I am properly inspired now!!
> I went through my photos to look at any hair pix I took after the last time I chopped my hair to see if I can copy whatever techniques I used. OMG!
> 
> *April ............................................................................................ December*
> View attachment 484757 View attachment 484759
> 
> I dunno if y'all can see the difference like I can, the shirt makes it a difficult so I used my shoulders for reference.
> This kind of retention would be ideal for me right now!
> This was during my lazy hair days when I had to keep my hair covered bc my baby was a hair puller.
> Of course I wasn't taking good hair notes so now I've gotta scroll back through this thread and read whatever posts I made during those months. LOL
> 
> I do know from my photos that I relaxed in April and then in Sept  that year. I always take relaxer day photos. So a 5 month stretch is right on par with what I'm thinking of doing.


Omg yes if you have eyes you can see the difference. You ladies who can really retain is just a marvel.


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift  just gorgeous!


----------



## sunnieb

@Theresamonet  20 broken hairs a week doesn't seem excessive to me.  I'm just picturing the breakage I had prior to LHCF. If I had to guess I probably had 30 broken hairs in the sink twice a day.  

You can work on your protein/moisture balance to see if you can lessen it.  Also be sure you see your doctor annually and run blood tests for any vitamin deficiencies. If you're deficient, pump up on the vitamins.  This won't help the hair you've already grown, but will help your future hair come in stronger.


----------



## secretdiamond

What's ironic is that as obsessive as I am with split ends, I don't really monitor breakage and kind of keep a blind eye to it. Maybe because I don't have time to obsess over both. LOL  Also, because I know it is inevitable and would lead me down a rabbit hole.

I do pay attention to breakage if it happens with light manipulation - touching my ends or running my fingers down the strands. Then, I know it's time to re-evaluate and change things.

I'll say this: Relaxing inherently damages the hair. The hair is in a more 'damaged' state than natural, untouched hair. So, I know I can never eliminate breakage with manipulation. I just try to remember to be gentle, keep up with trims/cuts, try to avoid heat damage, overprocessing, etc.


----------



## LushLox

Complete facts @secretdiamond 

My hair feels, looks healthy in appearance, but essentially my hair is compromised - that's it lol. So I need to do what I can to counteract the negative effects. This is why I don't get too too concerned with breakage because it's kinda inevitable.

The important thing to ask yourself is, are you retaining length? If so then I don't believe that you have a problem. If not then you will need to more closely evaluate your methods and strategy, and find out the root cause of the problem,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Theresamonet  Speaking of Shedding

My Stylist pointed out yesterday what she considered "weak spots" that hadn't turned into actually breakage but there were certain areas the hair was what she considered "weak"

She told me to take some conditioner (no preference) and a little oil or grease and rub into those areas to strengthen them up.

So, I will be keeping an eye on those areas and continuing with Olaplex, Redken and/or Curlsmith (and others) to help strengthen those areas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LushLox said:


> *Complete facts
> 
> My hair feels, looks healthy in appearance, but essentially my hair is compromised - that's it lol. So I need to do what I can to counteract the negative effects. This is why I don't get too too concerned with breakage because it's kinda inevitable.
> 
> The important thing to ask yourself is, are you retaining length? If so then I don't believe that you have a problem. If not then you will need to more closely evaluate your methods and strategy, and find out the root cause of the problem,*


@LushLox
 Agreed 100%


----------



## MzSwift

Going back thru my old posts and found this one extra inspiring and relevant!  Some of these ladies are showing progress in as little as TWO MONTHS!!  ETA: to try to make it easier to see the photos

View attachment 428149




















View attachment 428157







Length goal!!





View attachment 428159

View attachment 428161


----------



## MzSwift

Reposting these for inspiration. 








http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/07/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents.html








http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/08/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents-lawrene.html









http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/09/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents-lakevia.html









http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/03/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents-rebecca.html


ETA: I'm gonna add this one in too because this progress is AMAZING!!







http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/06/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents.html


*And after I posted those, this sista posted her regi/experience that I think might be inspiring to someone as well:*

Grr, I dunno how to quote anymore.* looks down and kicks imaginary rock *

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/relaxed-hair-thread.524429/post-24861535


----------



## Plushottie

MzSwift said:


> Reposting these for inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/07/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/08/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents-lawrene.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/09/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents-lakevia.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/03/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents-rebecca.html
> 
> 
> ETA: I'm gonna add this one in too because this progress is AMAZING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2015/06/loving-my-relaxed-hair-presents.html
> 
> 
> *And after I posted those, this sista posted her regi/experience that I think might be inspiring to someone as well:*
> 
> Grr, I dunno how to quote anymore.* looks down and kicks imaginary rock *
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/relaxed-hair-thread.524429/post-24861535


This hair omg I would cry.


----------



## MzSwift

Plushottie said:


> This hair omg I would cry.



You can do it, girl!!
Just close your eyes and picture your own "backshot" (  ) looking like this! I swear it works!
One day, you're gonna come out from under your wig to wash and DC and BAM, hair will be tickling your lower back! Lol


----------



## Plushottie

MzSwift said:


> You can do it, girl!!
> Just close your eyes and picture your own "backshot" (  ) looking like this! I swear it works!
> One day, you're gonna come out from under your wig to wash and DC and BAM, hair will be tickling your lower back! Lol


Haha. If I can get a good mbl nobody would be able to talk to me lol. Heck for me to get to bsl would be everything.


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift  love the inspiration pics!

That is what I loved about this site.  Women who looked like me with hair like mine and growing to long lengths. 

I was so over being stuck at SL!  I can't wait to get my length back!


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> @MzSwift  love the inspiration pics!
> 
> That is what I loved about this site.  Women who looked like me with hair like mine and growing to long lengths.
> 
> I was so over being stuck at SL!  I can't wait to get my length back!



Right!
I was never more motivated to grow hair as I was when I found the hairboards for the first time and saw everyday Black women (not celebrities) growing long hair - many without the help of a salon!

It feels like yesterday that I thought getting to APL was ambitious.


----------



## Theresamonet

MzSwift said:


> It feels like yesterday that I thought getting to APL was ambitious.



So true! Now APL is like my baseline. I go to sleep ear length and wake up APL.  

Just yesterday I was in the mirror doing some length checks and I thought, "damn. when did BSL get so short??". I miss the days when even full SL felt like an accomplishment.


----------



## sunnieb

Theresamonet said:


> So true! Now APL is like my baseline. I go to sleep ear length and wake up APL.
> 
> Just yesterday I was in the mirror doing some length checks and I thought, "damn. when did BSL get so short??". I miss the days when even full SL felt like an accomplishment.


Someone posted on here years ago that she believes everyone can get to BSL. Like that should be the baseline for black women. Forget about SL.

She had a nice explanation behind her theory.  When I was BSL, it did start to feel short and regular.  But to the world outside of the hair boards, I was a unicorn.  I remember women stopping me and asking about my hair all the time. First question was mostly "where did you buy that hair? It looks so real!"


----------



## demlew

sunnieb said:


> You know how you buy things on a whim and totally forget about them?
> 
> I bought this Nexxus leave in spray at CVS a few weeks ago.  I really don't remember when!
> 
> I didn't know they had this and I'd been looking for a detangling spray to help me when I start really doing longer relaxer stretches. I used it tonight after cowashing. I'll post about it when I have some good, tangly new growth to deal with. I'm only 5 weeks post now.
> 
> View attachment 484021



How did this work out? I'm at 12 weeks when I usually relax at 10, so I'm looking for anything to help with tangles. TIA!


----------



## MzSwift

Alright so after looking back at old posts I learned that minibraids are inevitable. Throughout my HHJ both natural and relaxed, they've been my primary style and my PS of choice. I was really hoping to be able to cut some corners but it looks like I won't. 

It was also interesting to read old posts and remember what I was going through at that time. When I first started coming to LHCF in 2009, I had just started grad school. So much has happened since then but this HHJ has been a constant.


----------



## Plushottie

MzSwift said:


> Alright so after looking back at old posts I learned that minibraids are inevitable. Throughout my HHJ both natural and relaxed, they've been my primary style and my PS of choice. I was really hoping to be able to cut some corners but it looks like I won't.
> 
> It was also interesting to read old posts and remember what I was going through at that time. When I first started coming to LHCF in 2009, I had just started grad school. So much has happened since then but this HHJ has been a constant.


Are you looking for any sisters? I just feel like your golden. It’s so cool being able to look back. I wish I had my old account.


----------



## MzSwift

Plushottie said:


> Are you looking for any sisters? I just feel like your golden. It’s so cool being able to look back. I wish I had my old account.



Hey, Sis! Of course, I am!


----------



## sunnieb

demlew said:


> How did this work out? I'm at 12 weeks when I usually relax at 10, so I'm looking for anything to help with tangles. TIA!



Works like a dream and melts my tangles away!  Will keep a bottle of this on hand for stretching. 

But, I find that my Pattern leave in conditioner acts like a detangler as well. I didn't notice it at first, but now that I'm working with a good layer of newgrowth, I can see the advantages of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@lindseyerinc 
Girl.....Get On In Here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What Protein DC is everyone using 1st Wash Day post relaxer?


----------



## sunnieb

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Protein DC is everyone using 1st Wash Day post relaxer?


Nexxus Keraphix Keratin Protein Conditioner


----------



## demlew

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Protein DC is everyone using 1st Wash Day post relaxer?


I do an Olaplex treatment and henna since it acts like a protein for me. 

BUT just asking this question made me think of Nutress. I used to LIVE by that protein treatment before I started using henna. It looks and smells like toothpaste. It’s strong enough to identify as protein, yet somehow still moisturizing. I might grab a packet from Sally’s just for nostalgia.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@sunnieb @demlew


----------



## sunnieb

A sure sign my hair is getting healthier - I broke one of my combs!

Usually happens when I'm stretching and my hair gets thicker each week.


----------



## MzSwift

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Protein DC is everyone using 1st Wash Day post relaxer?



I've been actually thinking about picking up some MT. I know it was used as growth aid but it was a pretty good protein tx the few times I used it like that.  
But first, there was this protein tx by Vatica that I had picked up before I locced and then threw it away before I had a chance to use it bc I didn't need conditioner anymore.  I'm thinking about buying it again bc ayurveda has not steered me wrong. Would be nice to have something premixed.

I just know that I'm not dabbling in Joico K Pak anymore. It was too strong for my hair.



demlew said:


> I do an Olaplex treatment and henna since it acts like a protein for me.
> 
> BUT just asking this question made me think of Nutress. I used to LIVE by that protein treatment before I started using henna. It looks and smells like toothpaste. It’s strong enough to identify as protein, yet somehow still moisturizing. I might grab a packet from Sally’s just for nostalgia.



Moisturizing protein you say?  Tell me more about this Nutress.


----------



## MzSwift

Finally finished with these minibraid/twists!  
Got my daily Brahmi/Bhringraj/Hibisus tea spray ready for LOC
Got my clove bud Bhringraj scalp oil ready
Got my mini baggies ready to bun and baggie overnight
Sleep time.


----------



## demlew

MzSwift said:


> I've been actually thinking about picking up some MT. I know it was used as growth aid but it was a pretty good protein tx the few times I used it like that.
> But first, there was this protein tx by Vatica that I had picked up before I locced and then threw it away before I had a chance to use it bc I didn't need conditioner anymore.  I'm thinking about buying it again bc ayurveda has not steered me wrong. Would be nice to have something premixed.
> 
> I just know that I'm not dabbling in Joico K Pak anymore. It was too strong for my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Moisturizing protein you say?  Tell me more about this Nutress.



This is the packet. I'm excited to buy some soon. I'm going to experiment and use it under a steamer! It's minty green and smells like toothpaste. I never had to follow up with a moisturizing conditioner after using it. It's funny bc I went to their website, but it leads to their Amazon storefront now.


----------



## Theresamonet

Wow, I was just recently going through old hair care photos, and I have some pics of Nutress products I used to use. Some protein packs and the leave-in spray. I wondered if anyone still used it. I honestly can’t really remember my thoughts on it. I may pic up a pack from Sally’s.


----------



## lindseyerinc

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Protein DC is everyone using 1st Wash Day post relaxer?


Aphogee 2 min, old faithful


----------



## Theresamonet

Since my salon experience wasn’t the best, I’m thinking about doing my own touch ups. I’m kinda nervous since it’s been so long since I’ve done a relaxer myself.

What are your favorite methods (or tips and tricks) for getting the full head done in a timely manner? I’ve tried the half/half method before, but didn’t like that.


----------



## MzSwift

Theresamonet said:


> Since my salon experience wasn’t the best, I’m thinking about doing my own touch ups. I’m kinda nervous since it’s been so long since I’ve done a relaxer myself.
> 
> What are your favorite methods (or tips and tricks) for getting the full head done in a timely manner? I’ve tried the half/half method before, but didn’t like that.



Pre-parting the hair into twists, loose at the roots. I am able to apply my relaxers in 5-8 minutes, whole head.

  




You can make them as small or as big as you want. I've experimented with many different sizes.
Go thru, hold out a twist with one hand  and slather on the relaxer with the other. 
Do all of the sections.
And then go back thru and smooth and you're done.


----------



## sunnieb

Theresamonet said:


> Since my salon experience wasn’t the best, I’m thinking about doing my own touch ups. I’m kinda nervous since it’s been so long since I’ve done a relaxer myself.
> 
> What are your favorite methods (or tips and tricks) for getting the full head done in a timely manner? I’ve tried the half/half method before, but didn’t like that.


Definitely pre-parting!  I forget the member who did this, but it was a game changer for me!  

My fotki is still open.  Check out my self-relax album.  Can't believe I posted it 11 years ago!  Time flies. I haven't stepped foot in a salon since.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MzSwift said:


> *I've been actually thinking about picking up some MT. I know it was used as growth aid but it was a pretty good protein tx the few times I used it like that.*


@MzSwift 
I have some Mega-tek in my Stash and you are right, it makes a wonderful Protein DC'er.

Thank you for the reminder!


----------



## MzSwift

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MzSwift
> *I have some Mega-tek in my Stash* and you are right, it makes a wonderful Protein DC'er.
> 
> Thank you for the reminder!



Of course you do, Ms. PJ Rehabilitation Center.


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> Of course you do, Ms. PJ Rehabilitation Center.



T doesn’t even need to do any shopping, she just needs to check her own BSS at her house lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MzSwift @LushLox
Yes, unfortunately, you are right.  I got so much _unnecessary _stuff.  And lately I've only been using Olaplex


----------



## LushLox

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MzSwift @LushLox
> Yes, unfortunately, you are right.  I got so much _unnecessary _stuff.  And lately I've only been using Olaplex



Why don't you sell some stuff, or would it be too much hassle


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LushLox said:


> *Why don't you sell some stuff, or would it be too much hassle*


@LushLox 
A Hassle.  Imma send a box to a former LHCF member when I can get around to it.


----------



## LushLox

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LushLox
> A Hassle.  Imma send a box to a former LHCF member when I can get around to it.



That's really sweet of you. 

I remember when you sent me a care package too - still remember it fondly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LushLox said:


> *That's really sweet of you.
> 
> I remember when you sent me a care package too - still remember it fondly! *


@LushLox
Maybe over the holidays, I can get around to packing it up and getting some stuff outta here! 

Yes, very fondly! 

I am joyful to be back on the "Relaxed" Side of the house.  Girl....it was a long, tiring struggle.


----------



## MzSwift

Every once in a while, I apply a scalp oil and then whole head baggie under my scarf. Tonight is a whole head night. Feels good.

Still struggling with throwing out 3+ lbs of relaxer. I might just try to dilute it with oil so that my hair doesn't get as straight.


----------



## sunnieb

Tried to get a few pics of my newgrowth at 11 weeks post. I'll relax this weekend at 12 weeks post. 

I actually love my hair like this - even with the shrinkage. I definitely like that I can care for my hair while letting it rest from frequent relaxers.


----------



## MzSwift

I can't even remember the last I DC'd. smh. 
I can say that using my Ayurveda mixes leaves my hair in such a condition that I'm not feeling pressed to DC as often.

I can't deny the benefits of DCing though, especially with heat. So I'll only aim to DC in between my long term styles. If I change them out every 3-4 weeks, that puts me on a monthly DC schedule and I can live with that.


----------



## abioni

Doesn't look like my hair grows fast. Got one inch at 3 months post relaxer. Some parts are not even up to one inch. This is with Xcel21 growth aid too. Granted, the Xcel21 product might have been expired so maybe not as effective .


----------



## MzSwift

abioni said:


> Doesn't look like my hair grows fast. Got one inch at 3 months post relaxer. Some parts are not even up to one inch. This is with Xcel21 growth aid too. Granted, the Xcel21 product might have been expired so maybe not as effective .



Aww, I hope you don't feel too bad about it.  ((BIG HUG))

I'm in the same boat as you, I'm a slow grower. I only grow about 4"/yr or about 1/3" a month. That's why I stretch my relaxers and focus on retaining almost everything I grow. I've been able to have long lengths after multiple cuts.  You can do it too - if that's what you want!


----------



## Theresamonet

MzSwift said:


> I can't even remember the last I DC'd. smh.
> I can say that using my Ayurveda mixes leaves my hair in such a condition that I'm not feeling pressed to DC as often.
> 
> I can't deny the benefits of DCing though, especially with heat. So I'll only aim to DC in between my long term styles. If I change them out every 3-4 weeks, that puts me on a monthly DC schedule and I can live with that.


What Ayurvedic mixes do you do?


----------



## abioni

MzSwift said:


> Aww, I hope you don't feel too bad about it.  ((BIG HUG))
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you, I'm a slow grower. I only grow about 4"/yr or about 1/3" a month. That's why I stretch my relaxers and focus on retaining almost everything I grow. I've been able to have long lengths after multiple cuts.  You can do it too - if that's what you want!




Thanks for the encouragement. It is odd, my nails grow so fast. 

Growing my hair to waist length is the ultimate goal. I feel like I have been at armpit length for 2 years. I'm hopeful this coming year though. I will try my best to retain as much length as possible.


----------



## Plushottie

Reading this gives me hope as I def am a turtle running through chunky peanut butter slow grower.


----------



## MzSwift

abioni said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. *It is odd, my nails grow so fast.*
> 
> Growing my hair to waist length is the ultimate goal.* I feel like I have been at armpit length for 2 years.* I'm hopeful this coming year though. I will try my best to retain as much length as possible.



Hmm, maybe a good test would be to do a full PS for 2-3 months as a comparison?  It would also be a good way to help get over the hump. What do you think?

I definitely see a difference in retention when I choose full, pretty much no-manipulation PSing (like cornrows under wigs/crochet hair or braid/twist extentions) vs when I'm PSing with my hair in low-manipulation styles like bunning or even minibraids/twists without extensions.


----------



## MzSwift

Theresamonet said:


> What Ayurvedic mixes do you do?



Hope this isn't too long-winded. 

I make my own cleanser and cowash/leave-condish for the shower. I also make a tea spray that I use daily as the "water" or "L" in the  LOC/LCO moisturizing step.  And I make a scalp oil that I use a few times a week.

For my cleanser and condish, I take an empty 16 oz bottle (empty condish bottles or new bottles from Amazon) and pour in about 1- 2 tsp of Shikakai and Neem powders (for the cleanser) and 1-2 tsp of Henna, Brahmi and Amla for the condish. Then I fill them about 1/3 - 1/2 with really hot water. Shake it up to make a tea. And then for the condish, I fill it the rest of the way with a cheapie moisturizing conditioner. For the cleanser, I add about 1/3 peppermint castile soap and 1/3 cheapie moisturizing conditioner. I also add about 10 drops of lemon EO to it. Then I shake them both up. They can last me anywhere from 2 weeks - 1 month.  I use them each shower. Maybe once a week, I use a regular shampoo instead (followed by the moremo/loreal water tx and then my cheapie condish as a leave in). 

For my tea spray, I mix 1-2 tbsp of Hibiscus, Brahmi and Bhringaraj powders into an empty glass jar (old spaghetti sauce or tall salsa jar) and fill it halfway with really hot water and shake to mix all of the powders into a tea. And then fill it the rest of the way with hot water and shake to mix well. I let that cool down and then put it in the fridge. I let that sit for at least 24 hrs to let the particles settle. I pour some into a spray bottle about 1/3 full and then fill the rest with regular hot water. I also like to throw in a few drops of my favorite EOs (orange and lavender).  If I'm using this spray on extensions, I dilute the tea with a lot of water - probably around 1:5, tea:water. I hope that makes sense.  The premixed tea usually lasts me about 1-1.5 months.

And for my scalp oil, it is usually Bhringaraj and Amla infused. I pour about 2-3 tbsp of the powders into an empty glass jar and then fill it with either EVOO or Grapeseed oil. I usually add a few tsp of Nettle Leaf and Horsetail powders when I have them. Lately, I've been thinking of using Almond oil bc I like how light it is. I shake up the glass to mix the powders through the oil and then let it sit at least 24 hrs so that the particles can settle at the bottom again. Then I pour some of the oil into a 4 oz bottle with an applicator tip. I fill it up about 99% of the way and then add peppermint (and lately clove bud) EOs for scalp stimulation. Also I like to add lavender EO for scent. I use the scalp oil a few nights a week and it lasts a long time as well, maybe about a month. Once the oil starts to get to the murky part of the glass mix, I reuse the same powders 1-2 more times. I just refill it with more oil, shake and let it settle again. So I guess this powder usually lasts me about 3-4 months.

Lastly, my DC mix is pretty simple. I like to mix Hibiscus powder into Queen Helene cholesterol. Then I add in about 1.5 tsp of salt and some EVOO. Sometimes, I'll add a few squirts of my thicker cheapie moisturizing condish or some EOs for scent. I apply it to my hair like a relaxer and tie a couple of plastic grocery bags around my head. And then I sit under the heated conditioning cap for about 20-30 minutes and rinse it out.

So I pretty much only do the mixing monthly. I find it to be so much easier than sitting and doing pastes bc I'm already doing these steps anyway. I like to use Suave for my mixes. I use that same cheapie moisturizing condish as the "C" in my moisturizing step.  I add in a thicker, but still cheap, condish in the winter (Tresemme usually, but Amazon knockoff now). I can't believe it but I've been doing this since 2010 and that's when my hair took off, coupled with long term PSing.  There was a stretch of time where I fell off the wagon (cough, a few years) and I noticed the difference in my hair immediately once I picked it back up. My hair has a natural shine to it that I don't have when I don't use the powders, I feel that my hair is definitely healthier from using these mixes.

HTH!


----------



## Theresamonet

^^ @MzSwift Thank you! I have a bunch of Ayurvedic powders and other herbs I would like to put to use.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> Hope this isn't too long-winded.
> 
> I make my own cleanser and cowash/leave-condish for the shower. I also make a tea spray that I use daily as the "water" or "L" in the  LOC/LCO moisturizing step.  And I make a scalp oil that I use a few times a week.
> 
> For my cleanser and condish, I take an empty 16 oz bottle (empty condish bottles or new bottles from Amazon) and pour in about 1- 2 tsp of Shikakai and Neem powders (for the cleanser) and 1-2 tsp of Henna, Brahmi and Amla for the condish. Then I fill them about 1/3 - 1/2 with really hot water. Shake it up to make a tea. And then for the condish, I fill it the rest of the way with a cheapie moisturizing conditioner. For the cleanser, I add about 1/3 peppermint castile soap and 1/3 cheapie moisturizing conditioner. I also add about 10 drops of lemon EO to it. Then I shake them both up. They can last me anywhere from 2 weeks - 1 month.  I use them each shower. Maybe once a week, I use a regular shampoo instead (followed by the moremo/loreal water tx and then my cheapie condish as a leave in).
> 
> For my tea spray, I mix 1-2 tbsp of Hibiscus, Brahmi and Bhringaraj powders into an empty glass jar (old spaghetti sauce or tall salsa jar) and fill it halfway with really hot water and shake to mix all of the powders into a tea. And then fill it the rest of the way with hot water and shake to mix well. I let that cool down and then put it in the fridge. I let that sit for at least 24 hrs to let the particles settle. I pour some into a spray bottle about 1/3 full and then fill the rest with regular hot water. I also like to throw in a few drops of my favorite EOs (orange and lavender).  If I'm using this spray on extensions, I dilute the tea with a lot of water - probably around 1:5, tea:water. I hope that makes sense.  The premixed tea usually lasts me about 1-1.5 months.
> 
> And for my scalp oil, it is usually Bhringaraj and Amla infused. I pour about 2-3 tbsp of the powders into an empty glass jar and then fill it with either EVOO or Grapeseed oil. I usually add a few tsp of Nettle Leaf and Horsetail powders when I have them. Lately, I've been thinking of using Almond oil bc I like how light it is. I shake up the glass to mix the powders through the oil and then let it sit at least 24 hrs so that the particles can settle at the bottom again. Then I pour some of the oil into a 4 oz bottle with an applicator tip. I fill it up about 99% of the way and then add peppermint (and lately clove bud) EOs for scalp stimulation. Also I like to add lavender EO for scent. I use the scalp oil a few nights a week and it lasts a long time as well, maybe about a month. Once the oil starts to get to the murky part of the glass mix, I reuse the same powders 1-2 more times. I just refill it with more oil, shake and let it settle again. So I guess this powder usually lasts me about 3-4 months.
> 
> Lastly, my DC mix is pretty simple. I like to mix Hibiscus powder into Queen Helene cholesterol. Then I add in about 1.5 tsp of salt and some EVOO. Sometimes, I'll add a few squirts of my thicker cheapie moisturizing condish or some EOs for scent. I apply it to my hair like a relaxer and tie a couple of plastic grocery bags around my head. And then I sit under the heated conditioning cap for about 20-30 minutes and rinse it out.
> 
> So I pretty much only do the mixing monthly. I find it to be so much easier than sitting and doing pastes bc I'm already doing these steps anyway. I like to use Suave for my mixes. I use that same cheapie moisturizing condish as the "C" in my moisturizing step.  I add in a thicker, but still cheap, condish in the winter (Tresemme usually, but Amazon knockoff now). I can't believe it but I've been doing this since 2010 and that's when my hair took off, coupled with long term PSing.  There was a stretch of time where I fell off the wagon (cough, a few years) and I noticed the difference in my hair immediately once I picked it back up. My hair has a natural shine to it that I don't have when I don't use the powders, I feel that my hair is definitely healthier from using these mixes.
> 
> HTH!


It is long winded, but we appreciate the wind in these parts.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It is long winded, but we appreciate the wind in these parts.


LOL!


----------



## Theresamonet

I just ordered the full Affirm relaxer system and a 5lb tub of Keracare Humecto. I’m feeling very to 2008 and I love it.


----------



## Plushottie

I’m going to blame @MzSwift for this 31 dollar order I just did for some Ayurvedic powders lol. I got 2 blends as I’m very new to doing such. I have used infused oils in the past.


----------



## MzSwift

LoL! @Plushottie 
It's ok. This is gonna be you next year:


----------



## Plushottie

MzSwift said:


> LoL! @Plushottie
> It's ok. This is gonna be you next year:


I’m going to be horrible just flipping hair and body.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

When I got my T-U and my Stylist was going through my Hair and was talking about "weak spots" she also told me my Wig & Wig Cap aided to certain spots being weak.

So, if you are wearing wigs, remember to take all extra precautions.


----------



## Theresamonet

The only drawback of relaxing my hair so far is that my staple DCs don’t work as well as they used to. I’m not getting that silky soft hydrated feeling from them anymore. I don’t understand why that happens… I still have about 10 - 16.9 oz jars of my fav that I’m not sure what I’m going to do with. I already tried adding honey and olive oil. I think it was _better_, but I wasn’t blown away.

But the fun (and expensive) part is that I have a lot of newly purchased DCs to try out. I’m hoping one or more of them is a hit.


----------



## Plushottie

Does anyone use silk elements or ors lye relaxer? I’m just trying to see if I should change my silk element one.


----------



## demlew

Plushottie said:


> Does anyone use silk elements or ors lye relaxer? I’m just trying to see if I should change my silk element one.


I’ve used ORS lye in normal strength for about 2.5 years. I forget what page it is in this thread, but many of us talk about how we think they changed the formula bc we’re underprocessed consistently now. I’m actually stretching so I can switch, but idk know to what. Thinking about Affirm.

ETA: I have no info on SE. Good luck! Please lmk where you land.


----------



## Plushottie

demlew said:


> I’ve used ORS lye in normal strength for about 2.5 years. I forget what page it is in this thread, but many of us talk about how we think they changed the formula bc we’re underprocessed consistently now. I’m actually stretching so I can switch, but idk know to what. Thinking about Affirm.
> 
> ETA: I have no info on SE. Good luck! Please lmk where you land.


Ok that’s what I thought I read but reading at 2am makes for confusion. I will look at affirm. Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Theresamonet said:


> *The only drawback of relaxing my hair so far is that my staple DCs don’t work as well as they used to. I’m not getting that silky soft hydrated feeling from them anymore. I don’t understand why that happens… I still have about 10 - 16.9 oz jars of my fav that I’m not sure what I’m going to do with. I already tried adding honey and olive oil. I think it was better, but I wasn’t blown away.
> 
> But the fun (and expensive) part is that I have a lot of newly purchased DCs to try out. I’m hoping one or more of them is a hit.*


@Theresamonet
Agreeing with this post a Hunnen and Ten Percent!


----------



## demlew

Plushottie said:


> Ok that’s what I thought I read but reading at 2am makes for confusion. I will look at affirm. Thank you!


If you decide on Affirm, maybe we can go half if you decide on the formula that’s a 5lb tub? Or half a complete set? It’s expensive to switch over everything :-(


----------



## demlew

Plushottie said:


> Does anyone use silk elements or ors lye relaxer? I’m just trying to see if I should change my silk element one.


My favorite vlogger switched from ORS to Affirm.


----------



## Plushottie

demlew said:


> If you decide on Affirm, maybe we can go half if you decide on the formula that’s a 5lb tub? Or half a complete set? It’s expensive to switch over everything :-(


Will do. I’m leaning to stick w what I have but was like hmm.


----------



## Plushottie

demlew said:


> My favorite vlogger switched from ORS to Affirm.


I watched that a bit ago which is what sparked me even thinking about changing.


----------



## MzSwift

I really, really wanna love Affirm bc you ladies here speak so well of it. 

I can just say that my hair does not feel as soft as I'm accustomed to my relaxed hair feeling when I use Motions. But I have a FIVE GALLON bucket of Affirm Fiberguard mild and I need to use the rest of it.  I'm gonna add oil to it when I relax next, either 80/20 or 70/30 since it processed me pretty quickly and the Motions already has oils in the relaxer. 

 I'm thinking of doing an early relaxer just to test this theory bc I'd rather not relax a longer length of new growth with it if I end up not liking it.  I'm cautious about experimenting and changing up things with my hair so it's making me a bit antsy. But I'd rather mess up now while my hair is short.  I'll be 13 weeks post on 12/31. I think that would be a good time to try it out. My new growth won't be much but it'll be enough for me to see how my hair feels.  I'm stretching until May anyway so it'll still be a good stretch from Dec/Jan instead of Oct.


----------



## Theresamonet

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Theresamonet
> Agreeing with this post a Hunnen and Ten Percent!



The struggle is real! Have you had any luck yet finding new staple DC’s? I’m still good with one of my favs— Joico Moisture Recovery Balm, but I like variety.

This morning I’m going to be trying Redken All soft heavy cream mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Theresamonet 
No, unfortunately I have not Following the Relaxed Threads seeing what everyone is using/buying.

So, I've just been using Olaplex 8 for my DC'er and Olaplex products overall to build up my Relaxed Hair.  (as well as a few other Bonding products).

Eventually I have to get back into my Stash - back to *all* the Handmade/Natural stuff in my Stash and weigh out how it's working on my newly relaxed hair while still trying to keep 'cones' to a minimum, if possible.

I picked one or two Mizani and Affirm products (just because).  Also looking at Aveda and PhytoSpecific (for _Relaxed_ Hair - used a few of these in the past).

SSI and some others Handmade/Naturals worked really well when I was relaxed before.

But I definitely have got to get back into my stash.  So, it's going down this Winter


----------



## LushLox

One of the best salon masks that I've bought this year is Ouai's Thick Hair mask (it doesn't matter if you don't have thick hair). This product leaves my hair so beautifully silky and hydrated, it's a real joy to use. It's expensive though, so I tend to buy it when it's on offer, which reminds me that I need to repurchase.

I've been using a Mizani night treatment which has a few nasties in it, but I love the way it makes my hair feel. I've decided that I'm not going to give up on products that worked for me historically, just because of the ingredients. I'll just clarify more if I need to and just see how my hair reacts in the longer term.

I'd really like the Aveda Botanical Strengthening mask because I've heard SO many good things about it, but that price man - ugh!!!

And I've just spent an absolute fortune on a load of skin care, so I'm not going to be buying anymore hair care for a while unless it's replacements.


----------



## Plushottie

LushLox said:


> One of the best salon masks that I've bought this year is Ouai's Thick Hair mask (it doesn't matter if you don't have thick hair). This product leaves my hair so beautifully silky and hydrated, it's a real joy to use. It's expensive though, so I tend to buy it when it's on offer, which reminds me that I need to repurchase.
> 
> I've been using a Mizani night treatment which has a few nasties in it, but I love the way it makes my hair feel. I've decided that I'm not going to give up on products that worked for me historically, just because of the ingredients. I'll just clarify more if I need to and just see how my hair reacts in the longer term.
> 
> I'd really like the Aveda Botanical Strengthening mask because I've heard SO many good things about it, but that price man - ugh!!!
> 
> And I've just spent an absolute fortune on a load of skin care, so I'm not going to be buying anymore hair care for a while unless it's replacements.


What did you get skincare wise.


----------



## Plushottie

Ok this may be a me issue but natural or relaxed after wash day my hair is dry. It feels good right after but next morning dry and I have to spritz it and use more product. I wonder if my hair just is needy.


----------



## LushLox

Plushottie said:


> What did you get skincare wise.



Allies of Skin - cleanser, probiotic mist and serum
Elemis - cleansing balm
AHC -Toner and lotion
Oil - Elemis Superfood

I've heard of Allies of Skin before, but this ladies recommendation spurred me on. Simply beautiful skin




Plushottie said:


> Ok this may be a me issue but natural or relaxed after wash day my hair is dry. It feels good right after but next morning dry and I have to spritz it and use more product. I wonder if my hair just is needy.



Could be but it also could be that your DC isn't hydrating enough. Maybe your shampoo is too harsh?


----------



## Plushottie

LushLox said:


> Allies of Skin - cleanser, probiotic mist and serum
> Elemis - cleansing balm
> AHC -Toner and lotion
> Oil - Elemis Superfood
> 
> I've heard of Allies of Skin before, but this ladies recommendation spurred me on. Simply beautiful skin
> 
> 
> 
> Could be but it also could be that your DC isn't hydrating enough. Maybe your shampoo is too harsh?


I love Elemis esp the cleansing balm. I have tried so many different combos. Only time it’s not dry dry the next day is using my redken.


----------



## Theresamonet

LushLox said:


> One of the best salon masks that I've bought this year is Ouai's Thick Hair mask (it doesn't matter if you don't have thick hair). This product leaves my hair so beautifully silky and hydrated, it's a real joy to use. It's expensive though, so I tend to buy it when it's on offer, which reminds me that I need to repurchase.
> 
> I've been using a Mizani night treatment which has a few nasties in it, but I love the way it makes my hair feel. I've decided that I'm not going to give up on products that worked for me historically, just because of the ingredients. I'll just clarify more if I need to and just see how my hair reacts in the longer term.
> 
> I'd really like the Aveda Botanical Strengthening mask because I've heard SO many good things about it, but that price man - ugh!!!
> 
> And I've just spent an absolute fortune on a load of skin care, so I'm not going to be buying anymore hair care for a while unless it's replacements.



Thanks! Im going to put the Quai mask on my list of DCs to try.

The Redken Heavy Cream mask was okay. My hair felt soft and hydrated after, but I wasn’t blown away. If I didn’t know what was possible, it would be a keeper. But I’ve had better experiences with DCs. So next up… I have the Olaplex 8 and Aveda deep moisture mask.


----------



## Theresamonet

Plushottie said:


> Ok this may be a me issue but natural or relaxed after wash day my hair is dry. It feels good right after but next morning dry and I have to spritz it and use more product. I wonder if my hair just is needy.



What is your routine?

I don’t have an issue with dryness post wash, and I only moisturize 1x during the week. I think I layer more products on wash day than the average. But it’s been working for me.


----------



## Plushottie

Theresamonet said:


> What is your routine?
> 
> I don’t have an issue with dryness post wash, and I only moisturize 1x during the week. I think I layer more products on wash day than the average. But it’s been working for me.


I typically wash, dc most times w heat. Blow out and braid. When I was natural I did the same minus blow drying. I may try more product. When I moisturize post wash like today my hair feels good for a few days.


----------



## Theresamonet

Plushottie said:


> I typically wash, dc most times w heat. Blow out and braid. When I was natural I did the same minus blow drying. I may try more product. When I moisturize post wash like today my hair feels good for a few days.



Do you apply products before you blow out and braid?


----------



## Plushottie

Theresamonet said:


> Do you apply products before you blow out and braid?


I do along with heat protectant.


----------



## MzSwift

Plushottie said:


> Ok this may be a me issue but natural or relaxed after wash day my hair is dry. It feels good right after but next morning dry and I have to spritz it and use more product. I wonder if my hair just is needy.



 

What do you do with your hair after you wash it?  Do you blow dry, flat iron, wrap? Do you apply any leave ins?

My initial reaction is that it sounds like a porosity thing. 

Or it could be seasonal.  Are you using humectants in your process or products (glycerin and honey are common ones)? Often, it may feel good immediately afterwards but if the air is more dry out, then it will lead to moisture being drawn out of your hair if you're not reapplying moisture.


----------



## MzSwift

Plushottie said:


> I typically wash, dc most times w heat. Blow out and braid. When I was natural I did the same minus blow drying. I may try more product. When I moisturize post wash like today my hair feels good for a few days.



OK, sorry, I replied without seeing this.  

Ah, yeah sometimes being relaxed can leave us with a higher porosity where moisture is more rapidly lost from our hair so you may have to reapply your moisturizer more often than you did when you were natural.

I honestly can't go without M&Sing or even just reapplying moisture daily, out of habit. I may skip a day or two but I couldn't imagine going days without doing it.

ETA: I've also re-adopted using cones once I relaxed, whereas I was no-to-low cones as a natural. The cones have definitely helped me keep in the water in my strands.


----------



## Plushottie

MzSwift said:


> OK, sorry, I replied without seeing this.
> 
> Ah, yeah sometimes being relaxed can leave us with a higher porosity where moisture is more rapidly lost from our hair so you may have to reapply your moisturizer more often than you did when you were natural.
> 
> I honestly can't go without M&Sing or even just reapplying moisture daily, out of habit. I may skip a day or two but I couldn't imagine going days without doing it.
> 
> ETA: I've also re-adopted using cones once I relaxed, whereas I was no-to-low cones as a natural. The cones have definitely helped me keep in the water in my strands.


Ok so that makes me feel a bit better. My hair was like this natural too and I avoid heat like the plague. I have been coating my ends more which helps but after I put my bonnet which is silk paid extra for that thing thinking it would help my hair this morning was dry like I never fed her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LushLox said:


> *One of the best salon masks that I've bought this year is Ouai's Thick Hair mask (it doesn't matter if you don't have thick hair). This product leaves my hair so beautifully silky and hydrated, it's a real joy to use. It's expensive though, so I tend to buy it when it's on offer, which reminds me that I need to repurchase.*


@LushLox 
I have this in a Cart based on your recommendations.

I always peep and see what you're using.  

I'm also rotating Mizani Nighttime, KeraCare Nighttime and Creme of Nature's Nighttime.


----------



## sunnieb

Morning!

I was in the APL challenge for 2022. I didn't make it to APL, but I'm thrilled at the improvement I've made in the last year. I posted year end pics over there, but wanted to share here too:

December 2021:




December 2022:



I trimmed last night after this pic, but this is pretty much how I'll end 2022. Now that my hair is healthier, I'm positive length/retention will follow in 2023!


----------



## Plushottie

sunnieb said:


> Morning!
> 
> I was in the APL challenge for 2022. I didn't make it to APL, but I'm thrilled at the improvement I've made in the last year. I posted year end pics over there, but wanted to share here too:
> 
> December 2021:
> View attachment 485055
> View attachment 485053
> 
> 
> December 2022:
> View attachment 485047
> View attachment 485045
> 
> I trimmed last night after this pic, but this is pretty much how I'll end 2022. Now that my hair is healthier, I'm positive length/retention will follow in 2023!


I pray for this in 23’


----------



## MzSwift

Great progress @sunnieb !!
Your hair is looking yummy! You'll see even more length in 2023 
I find that thickness comes before length for me too.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Plushottie said:


> Ok this may be a me issue but natural or relaxed after wash day my hair is dry. It feels good right after but next morning dry and I have to spritz it and use more product. I wonder if my hair just is needy.


Mine is like that too, but it's more so my natural hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Plushottie 
It could be a porosity issue.


----------



## Plushottie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Mine is like that too, but it's more so my natural hair.


Hmm as a natural woo my hair was a tumble weed.
@IDareT'sHair 
That makes sense probably why it takes forever to get my hair wet on wash day.


----------



## LushLox

Well done Sunnieb, it makes all the effort worth it when you look over the year and see how far you've come.


----------



## LushLox

K18 *Professional Mist* is the pre-service part of the K18 2-step in-salon service.

The mist was engineered to make hair strong enough to withstand damage that occurs during a chemical service. The pH level of 7.5-8.0 shifts the cuticle layer to penetrate into hair’s cortex and hone in on damage sites, resetting the hair’s healthy canvas before exposing it to the damage of bleach, colour, or other chemical services.

Before all professional and chemical services, mist hair with water (do not saturate).
Section hair, apply 2-6 sprays of K18 Mist per section. Work into hair.
Let sit for 4 minutes to activate. Do NOT rinse out.
Dry hair and process as usual.
Shampoo, *do not condition.*
Towel-dry thoroughly.
Continue treatment with K18 Mask
Sounds so good, although I wouldn't use it as a part of the relaxer process, probably the wash before.


----------



## MzSwift

So my mom surprised me and decided that she's flying in for Christmas. Which means I'm hosting the family this year. lol, smh.
I took down my mini braids after 2 weeks in order to get ready for Christmas hosting.  That means I'll be able to do a real EOTY photo for my records.

Also, I'm not gonna relax bc I just don't have enough new growth. I'll wait until April/May and use my trusty Motions. I'm still not liking how my hair feels with this Affirm Fiberguard. If there's anyone in the Metro Detroit area who wants the rest of this 5 lb tub ( there's about 3.5 lbs left), just PM me and we can meet up


----------



## Plushottie

MzSwift said:


> So my mom surprised me and decided that she's flying in for Christmas. Which means I'm hosting the family this year. lol, smh.
> I took down my mini braids after 2 weeks in order to get ready for Christmas hosting.  That means I'll be able to do a real EOTY photo for my records.
> 
> Also, I'm not gonna relax bc I just don't have enough new growth. I'll wait until April/May and use my trusty Motions. I'm still not liking how my hair feels with this Affirm Fiberguard. If there's anyone in the Metro Detroit area who wants the rest of this 5 lb tub ( there's about 3.5 lbs left), just PM me and we can meet up


Wish I was in Detroit because coffee and you. Do you like motions? I used them way back in the day like as a teen.


----------



## MzSwift

Plushottie said:


> Wish I was in Detroit because coffee and you. Do you like motions? I used them way back in the day like as a teen.




I love Motions! I found it made my hair feel very soft and it was easy to not to overprocess. I tried using Vitale Ideal mild lye one time and found it processed my hair much faster. Also it made my hair feel weird, more strawlike, very similar to the Affirm Fiberguard. I think that's the best way to describe why I like the Motions better. HTH!


----------



## Plushottie

MzSwift said:


> I love Motions! I found it made my hair feel very soft and it was easy to not to overprocess. I tried using Vitale Ideal mild lye one time and found it processed my hair much faster. Also it made my hair feel weird, more strawlike, very similar to the Affirm Fiberguard. I think that's the best way to describe why I like the Motions better. HTH!


I should have grabbed a jar last week. I’m going to get some for my next retouch.


----------



## Plushottie

Why does it take 50-11 yrs to neutralize? Retouch was a success. Now to blow out and trim.


----------



## MzSwift

To those who celebrate it-


----------



## MzSwift

Still looking back through my old photos to try to align specific practices/techniques with any instances of increased length retention.

This has been my staple/go-to style both natural and relaxed - mini braids pulled back into a ponytail.


It's a very low effort way to wear my hair "out" without worrying about overmanipulation.  I think they have made me really hair lazy bc all I do is jump in the shower, cleanse and slather on a condish, ponytail, finish my shower and then go on about my day. My hair is done! My ends don't seem to suffer or anything, even as the ponytail got more hang time.  I do a baggied bun at night under my scarf about 3-4 times a week. I think that helps.  I'd probably have better retention if I baggied every night but some nights I just pass out. lol

I went from Line 9 in March to just past Line 13 in Nov by alternating minibraids with crochet styles.
 

April- small braids..................................Oct- minibraids until a week before relaxer
  

They worked for me as a natural too.

April.............................................April, 1 year later.........................April, 2 years later
  

And that first picture was long hair for me bc for the 15 years before that, my staple style was a texlaxed curly little fro. This was the longest I would let my hair get:


I have been assessing how reliant I have been on minibraids during my HHJ but they work for me even moreso as a relaxed head bc detangling is so much easier. Sometimes I feel like a hair fraud bc relaxed or natural, my hair is rarely loose. I'll probably be rocking these even when I have grandkids. lol


----------



## MzSwift

So all of that came out bc I finished my twist extensions on Xmas Eve and finally just got around to making my herbal braid spray mix.  My scalp was so happy when I sprayed it on this morning.

I'm trying to decide if I should relax after I take these out at the end of Jan or if I should go right into a set of crochets. I'm trying to do a personal HYH for 2023 but the minibraids be calling me!!


----------



## Plushottie

MzSwift said:


> So all of that came out bc I finished my twist extensions on Xmas Eve and finally just got around to making my herbal braid spray mix.  My scalp was so happy when I sprayed it on this morning.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should relax after I take these out at the end of Jan or if I should go right into a set of crochets. I'm trying to do a personal HYH for 2023 but the minibraids be calling me!!


Ok so your gorgeous and my nephew is the cutest! You really have struck gold at what works and thriving!


----------



## MzSwift

Plushottie said:


> Ok so your gorgeous and my nephew is the cutest! You really have struck gold at what works and thriving!



 Aww, thanks!  He's a handful. lol

That first big jump was from rocking wigs 80% of the time.  If I could rock mine as well as you do, I'd live in them!!

For the positive energy you put out, I hope for you to have bundles of positive events manifested back to you!!


----------



## Plushottie

MzSwift said:


> Aww, thanks!  He's a handful. lol
> 
> That first big jump was from rocking wigs 80% of the time.  If I could rock mine as well as you do, I'd live in them!!
> 
> For the positive energy you put out, I hope for you to have bundles of positive events manifested back to you!!


Nephew is just keeping you young with cardio lol. I wish I got that with wigs that’s what always puzzles me like your hidden all the time.
 I receive that I need it right now!


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift  thanks for the gorgeous hair pics and adorable nephew pic! 

You are doing what works for you and that's all that matters.  Braids are a nice middle ground between hiding your hair and wearing it out.  I can see the benefit of keeping your hair detangled and having low manipulation. 

I researched different wigs and weaves a few months ago. Since my work travel is really going to pick up in 2023, I was looking for an alternative to bunning.

As it turns out, the hair I like was way too expensive and the upkeep was just like taking care of my real hair. Lol!  So I decided to just stick with my hair routine and keep babying my ends.


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> @MzSwift  thanks for the gorgeous hair pics and adorable nephew pic!
> 
> You are doing what works for you and that's all that matters.  Braids are a nice middle ground between hiding your hair and wearing it out.  I can see the benefit of keeping your hair detangled and having low manipulation.
> 
> I researched different wigs and weaves a few months ago. Since my work travel is really going to pick up in 2023, I was looking for an alternative to bunning.
> 
> As it turns out, the hair I like was way too expensive and the upkeep was just like taking care of my real hair. Lol!  So I decided to just stick with my hair routine and keep babying my ends.



How about a phony pony?  Then you can baggy the bun underneath.
Also, I find that curly wigs are easier bc they require less daily fussing. I also prefer mine short so that I am encouraged by the progress of my hair when I unleash it.

But you know that you are the Bun Master!! And it is working for you!

Lol! That's my son. She was calling him nephew bc she's my adopted hair sister.


----------



## MzSwift

So someone bumped a thread that has links to A LOT of older threads (which I love reading) and some of my comments in those threads reminded me that there are small things I forgot that I was doing.  Like drinking morning tea and adding a tsp of EVCO to the tea. Also, I was dancing regularly, like 4 hours a week (aka working out).  

Anyway, I was thinking about some of the older relaxed/texlaxed heads and NJoy came to mind bc I saw her first year progress in real time on both BHM and here.  We were in the sulfur challenge together and I was trying to remember what she did to retain her length - damp bunning and wigging. 
Her progress pics strip weren't showing in the thread anymore but I Googled and found them. 



And this is the thread, if anyone is interested in reading:





						NJoy's 1st Yr Progress in Pics
					

Hi Njoy.  I am new to this site and have been learning alot from you guys.  I have just learnt about how to look after my hair i.e mixing essential oils with carrier oils, co washing etc.  But I am finding that my hair after a few days becomes very dry, where am I going wrong?



					longhaircareforum.com
				




I always found her and PreMedicalRulz's progress to be so inspirational. 


I can't find PreMedical's full strip but she quickly went on to WL and HL hair bc she left it alone under wigs.
They both used lots of moisture (water) and wigs or PS that hides the hair.  Pretty much wetting the hair daily by either water rinsing, cowashing or cleansing.  I think that's the trick.  

Some ppl call that the LadyP Deep Moisture Method.  But it's definitely a technique worth checking out.






						I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 months!
					

Anybody wanna come with me?  LadyP is the first person to inspire me so much that I immediately braided my hair into a zig zag up the back of my head and got real serious about wigging it for the next 12 months.  I combed all through her recent thread TWA to Hip Length in 4 yrs and her TWA to...



					longhaircareforum.com


----------



## Plushottie

Y’all trying to stir inspiration in my on this hair. I think I may do my first  ayurvedic powder mix.


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift  awww, what a cutie pie!

And you and I are doing the same thing!  I'm reading some old posts and threads. The advice still holds true after all this time.

What I'm trying to do when I post articles is to copy/paste the entire article along with the link. So many websites are gone now. I miss all the blogs that I used to go to.

So glad my LHCF is still here. Yes, it's slowed down, but the info is still up.

ETA: I used to love the progress strips everybody had in their siggy's!


----------



## sunnieb

@Plushottie  I know!  I don't have the same hair intensity I did back when I first landed here, but you can't help but get inspired.


----------



## naturalpride

@MzSwift. Here is a pic of my new growth after deep conditioning today. I'm 11 weeks post this week and plan to relax next week at 12 weeks.


----------



## MzSwift

naturalpride said:


> @MzSwift. Here is a pic of my new growth after deep conditioning today. I'm 11 weeks post this week and plan to relax next week at 12 weeks.


Thank you so much! 

Wow, you've got a lot of new growth in just 11 weeks!!  That's what mine looks like after about 5 or 6 months! 

Have you been holding out us, over there hiding your booty length hair?


----------



## naturalpride

MzSwift said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Wow, you've got a lot of new growth in just 11 weeks!!  That's what mine looks like after about 5 or 6 months!
> 
> Have you been holding out us, over there hiding your booty length hair?


Thank you ma'am I'm a little pass bsl right now but I'm going to cut about 2-3 inches next week for some movement and liveliness to my hair. I'm kind of bord and need a pick me up. Your hair retains length very well even with your growth rate and retention is what matters most!


----------



## MzSwift

naturalpride said:


> Thank you ma'am I'm a little pass bsl right now but I'm going to cut about 2-3 inches next week for some movement and liveliness to my hair. I'm kind of bord and need a pick me up. Your hair retains length very well even with your growth rate and retention is what matters most!



OMG,yes, that post-trim swang can be addictive if we're not careful!  And those periods of boredom will get us into some hair trouble. 

I know you mostly lurk, so I'mma stop engaging so that you can go back to lurkdom. Please share hair pix anytime though!  
(not that you need my permission to do either of those, lol)
I dunno about other ppl but seeing pix really helps to keep me hair-focused, that's why I'm joining more challenges in 2023.


----------



## MzSwift




----------



## MzSwift

I don't sub to a lot of ppl on YT but this young lady here has me binge watching her videos. She also wears her hair is small braids like I do.  She's like me, we stretch for MONTHS.  She does 8 month stretches. I've always gotten my best results from 5-8 mth stretches too.  I think she's even done a year stretch. I think we used to have a very popular member here who also did year stretches and she had long WL/HL hair too.




Watching her, I'm hopeful that I can get my hair to where I want it in the next few years.  I want my Sade ponytail, dangit!! * sprays herbal tea spray on these extensions *


----------



## naturalpride

MzSwift said:


> OMG,yes, that post-trim swang can be addictive if we're not careful!  And those periods of boredom will get us into some hair trouble.
> 
> I know you mostly lurk, so I'mma stop engaging so that you can go back to lurkdom. Please share hair pix anytime though!
> (not that you need my permission to do either of those, lol)
> I dunno about other ppl but seeing pix really helps to keep me hair-focused, that's why I'm joining more challenges in 2023.


I'm making an effort to post more, lol


----------



## demlew

@MzSwift 
Thank you for the YT! I'll go down the same rabbit hole today. I gave a thumbs-up to the post bc I wanted to heart it bc of the video, but then 'Soul-Glo ' made me chuckle. Today marks 16 weeks since my last perm. Ten weeks is usually my max, but I've been in a state of depression apathy for the past 3 weeks. I'm starting to feel better, so now I'm wondering how long I can stretch. BUT my hair knots on itself easily to where I can lose almost 10 strands on one knot. I don't want to do a protective style bc I have way too many products to use LOL  Sad.


----------



## Plushottie

@demlew


----------



## LushLox

Thought I would post some progress/end of year pics. I retained all of my growth plus the hair has thickened a good deal. I’m very pleased, it’s been a good year.

First pic April 2022, second November 2022.

ETA: I added another one of my fave pics.


----------



## Plushottie

LushLox said:


> Thought I would post some progress/end of year pics. I retained all of my growth plus the hair has thickened a good deal. I’m very pleased, it’s been a good year.
> 
> First pic April 2022, second November 2022.


Your hair and super model facial structure we see one of Gods fav’s


----------



## MzSwift

@demlew  

16 weeks is already an awesome stretch!!  That's already something to be proud of! Only do what you feel you can handle when it comes to stretching. No need to add extra stressors. 

Most of the long-haired relaxed heads say they only do 16-20 week stretches.  Anyone I've seen who does long stretches MUST do a protective style at some point in order to not lose strands and to keep stress off of the demarcation line.  It's the only way I can stretch for 5-8 months.  If you decide to try to keep stretching, there are a few protective styles you can do involving your own hair so that you can still use up your products


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Okayyyy, hear me out: I have no idea when my last relaxer was, but I'm thinking maybe July? But that doesn't seem right. I don't even know how long my hair is, or if I've retained any length. I was wearing a wig for some time, then I washed it (I think), and put some crochet braids in. I think I lost my mojo. For the last 5-6(emotionally draining)months I have been in the twilight zone. Honestly I might keep dragging alone until Spring.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Okayyyy, hear me out: I have no idea when my last relaxer was, but I'm thinking maybe July? But that doesn't seem right. I don't even know how long my hair is, or if I've retained any length. I was wearing a wig for some time, then I washed it (I think), and put some crochet braids in. I think I lost my mojo. For the last 5-6(emotionally draining)months I have been in the twilight zone. Honestly I might keep dragging alone until Spring.



You can do it!
That's literally how I stretch. I go from one protective style to another, wash and DC in between.  Before I know it, I've passed another hair milestone. Not dealing with my hair everyday makes stretching so much easier


----------



## MzSwift

@LushLox !!

I feel like it's so rare that I get to see your hair!!  And it's soooo gorgeous!






Whatever you're doing is working for you, rollersetting queen!


----------



## abioni

@MzSwift, where did you buy your length check shirt?


----------



## MzSwift

abioni said:


> @MzSwift, where did you buy your length check shirt?



Amazon! It was about $18.

I just checked to try to get the link but it's not up anymore. But there are tons listed on Amazon when I do another search. HTH!


----------



## secretdiamond

LushLox said:


> Thought I would post some progress/end of year pics. I retained all of my growth plus the hair has thickened a good deal. I’m very pleased, it’s been a good year.
> 
> First pic April 2022, second November 2022.


Absolutely gorgeous!!   Your pics are always like hair porn!
I agree with @MzSwift, seeing these pics keeps folks like me motivated. Especially when going through setbacks, like now. 



MzSwift said:


> Amazon! It was about $18.
> 
> I just checked to try to get the link but it's not up anymore. But there are tons listed on Amazon when I do another search. HTH!



At the rate my hair has gone this year, I'm gonna need someone to make length check turtlenecks


----------



## LushLox

Plushottie said:


> Your hair and super model facial structure we see one of Gods fav’s





MzSwift said:


> @LushLox !!
> 
> I feel like it's so rare that I get to see your hair!!  And it's soooo gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you're doing is working for you, rollersetting queen!





secretdiamond said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!   Your pics are always like hair porn!
> I agree with @MzSwift, seeing these pics keeps folks like me motivated. Especially when going through setbacks, like now.
> 
> 
> 
> At the rate my hair has gone this year, I'm gonna need someone to make length check turtlenecks




You're all very kind, thank you.  

I hope that 2023 brings all my relaxed ladies everything that you're wishing for!


----------



## demlew

MzSwift said:


> @demlew
> 
> 16 weeks is already an awesome stretch!!  That's already something to be proud of! Only do what you feel you can handle when it comes to stretching. No need to add extra stressors.
> 
> Most of the long-haired relaxed heads say they only do 16-20 week stretches.  Anyone I've seen who does long stretches MUST do a protective style at some point in order to not lose strands and to keep stress off of the demarcation line.  It's the only way I can stretch for 5-8 months.  If you decide to try to keep stretching, there are a few protective styles you can do involving your own hair so that you can still use up your products


 Thank you for the really good advice. I just decided to relax in January  That wasn’t a thought when I went to sleep, but yeah…I’ll relax in January as a clean slate to mark my 2023 progress!

I need to decide which relaxer I’m going to use because ORS lye ain’t it anymore. I’m sticking with lye, but idk which one is best for resistant hair.


----------



## MzSwift

demlew said:


> Thank you for the really good advice. I just decided to relax in January  That wasn’t a thought when I went to sleep, but yeah…I’ll relax in January as a clean slate to mark my 2023 progress!
> 
> I need to decide which relaxer I’m going to use because ORS lye ain’t it anymore. I’m sticking with lye, but idk which one is best for resistant hair.




I tell ya hhwhat - this Affirm Fiberguard mild lye is some strong stuff! Compared to my Motions mild lye, it knocked the mess out of my kinks and coils.  I've also tried Vitale IDEAL mild lye and it was similar to the Affirm Fiberguard.


----------



## demlew

MzSwift said:


> I tell ya hhwhat - this Affirm Fiberguard mild lye is some strong stuff! Compared to my Motions mild lye, it knocked the mess out of my kinks and coils.  I've also tried Vitale IDEAL mild lye and it was similar to the Affirm Fiberguard.


Whoa! MILD is strong?! Interesting and good to know.

But I can’t recall if you ultimately liked it or not? I know everyone’s opinion/hair is different. I’m prepared to buy a whole new kit of relaxer, neutralizing shampoo, conditioner, scalp protectant. Sigh. I’m still mad about ORS.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

demlew said:


> Whoa! MILD is strong?! Interesting and good to know.
> 
> But I can’t recall if you ultimately liked it or not? I know everyone’s opinion/hair is different. I’m prepared to buy a whole new kit of relaxer, neutralizing shampoo, conditioner, scalp protectant. Sigh. I’m still mad about ORS.


Have you tried Hawaiian Silky?


----------



## MzSwift

demlew said:


> Whoa! MILD is strong?! Interesting and good to know.
> 
> But I can’t recall if you ultimately liked it or not? I know everyone’s opinion/hair is different. I’m prepared to buy a whole new kit of relaxer, neutralizing shampoo, conditioner, scalp protectant. Sigh. I’m still mad about ORS.



Definitely depends on your strands.  I have fine, cottony strands, mostly 4b (no real curl pattern, some zig zags, some "s" and some "5" patterns) looks like a poof or a cloud if I left it undisturbed, medium density.


----------



## MzSwift

Can we talk about relaxing processes?

I know we recommend ladies to use twists to make application easier but after watching some YT videos where ladies did twists,including the young lady from last night, I realized that they do a lot smaller twists than I do. I probably have 12 twists AT MOST when applying my relaxer.  So when someone would ask me about when I take them down and how long it takes, I would get confused. lol.  But the ladies in a few of the videos I watched last night had to stop and take out their twists bc they had so many and they were so small. Mine don't take any time to take out and I do it as I'm applying my 2nd round of neutralizing wash.

Because I texlax, I  part my hair based on my need to keep the relaxer on as short a time as possible. So I'd rather spend more time smoothing than applying the relaxer. What I found was that I actually prefer to part my hair based on the different textures I have on my head, instead of even and straight parts, which results in less twists.

March 2019 was when I really started doing it, I only used 7 sections: My nape up to the top of my ears is a very silky and fine texture. Then my coarsest, most resistant parts are my crown, so I split that into 3 sections. The top/front of my head and temple areas are the most fragile parts and have a tendency to appear thin so I do one twist for each section.  Of course, I started my application with the most resistant crown area and then my nape and finally my top, temples and the all around edges.  

It only takes me 2 minutes to apply the relaxer (I pull out a twist and slather the relaxer on with my hands, don't beat me up, like the photo below). And that allows me to spend 5 minutes squeezing it in and smoothing it to my liking in the various areas. And then I immediately go rinse in the backwards order that I relaxed. Overall about 8-10 minutes from start to rinse. 

My sections

See how big I make my back section.  Even when I part down the middle, my back section is still big. For my winter relaxers, I part down the middle. For my spring relaxers, I don't prefer to part down the middle bc it seems to make my results too straight. I'm not sure why.
 

Applied and smoothed




My results




For the ladies who twist, about how many twists do you use to apply? And how long does it take you to relax from start to rinse? Also, how long does it take you to take out the twists?


----------



## abioni

@MzSwift I actually followed your method of bigger twists the last time I relaxed my hair. I used to do it smaller, though not very small. I want to say I went from 11 or 10 on each side to like 8 on each side. I didn't notice a difference in straightness.


----------



## MzSwift

abioni said:


> @MzSwift I actually followed your method of bigger twists the last time I relaxed my hair. I used to do it smaller, though not very small. I want to say I went from 11 or 10 on each side to like 8 on each side. I didn't notice a difference in straightness.



Thank you! That's been my experience too - I don't notice a difference.


----------



## demlew

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Have you tried Hawaiian Silky?


No, I haven't tried it. Have you used it? I'll do a thread search as well. TIA!

ETA: I searched and read some old posts. It had great reviews. I'm praying they left a good thing alone and didn't change the formula.


----------



## demlew

MzSwift said:


> Definitely depends on your strands.  I have fine, cottony strands, mostly 4b (no real curl pattern, some zig zags, some "s" and some "5" patterns) looks like a poof or a cloud if I left it undisturbed, medium density.


I have enough new growth that I'd probably have a 1-inch TWA if I cut it off. I fought off an intrusive thought about grabbing the scissors and going for it the other night when I was detangling/moisturizing lol 

The NG at my neck is zig zags if I pull.


----------



## MzSwift

I messed around and saw a YT vid on growth and Fenugreek.
So my Fenugreek oil arrived yesterday  and I immediately added 20 drops to my herbal braid spray tea.  
Instant tingles.
That's usually a good sign for me.

I'm gonna be really mad at myself and all of my "Ayurvedaness" if I've been sleeping on Fenugreek.
But, in my defense, I usually stick with what works for me so I'm not usually on the hunt for new products.

It all started with this video...


----------



## Plushottie

If I order @MzSwift I will be messaging you an invoice. 2023 I’m truly trying to beautify all aspects of me.


----------



## secretdiamond

@MzSwift, I usually have a lot of twists. I'm thinking, about 2-2.5 times the number you have in your pic? Not sure why. One reason may be that my hair hasn't been as long as yours in some time, so it would be harder to do the larger twists?


----------



## MzSwift

Plushottie said:


> If I order @MzSwift I will be messaging you an invoice. 2023 I’m truly trying to beautify all aspects of me.



LOL!! 
Wait, wait. I'll be the guinea pig. Let me try it for at least 30 days. I'll report back and then at the end of 90 days. That's how long I give stuff to see how it really works.


----------



## MzSwift

secretdiamond said:


> @MzSwift, I usually have a lot of twists. I'm thinking, about 2-2.5 times the number you have in your pic? Not sure why. One reason may be that my hair hasn't been as long as yours in some time, so it would be harder to do the larger twists?



Hmm, good point!  I guess I'll find out when I do my touchup next year since my hair is much shorter than before (I'm starting over after cutting out locs). I was just planning to do what I've always done but maybe I'll have to adjust.


----------



## MzSwift




----------



## IDareT'sHair

Happy 2023 Beautiful Relaxed Cousins


----------



## MzSwift

So I've only got one conditioner in my herbal tea braid spray mix and it's a watery/liquid condish (Infusium 23), not a creamy one. I only have drops of EO's mixed in, no carrier oils. I spray it on twice a day (before styling in the morning and before bonnet at night) and I'm loving the way my hair feels! I try to ease up on the oils and conditioners when I'm in extensions to prevent build up at the roots.

I'm thinking of just using this combination even in cornrows and minibraids.  I prefer non-greasy hair but a lot of our HHJ processes call for incorporating carrier oils (LOC/LCO moisturizing, DCing). Instead of oil, I used to seal in my condish with a heavier condish in the summer when I didn't want to be oily. I'm trying to figure out when and how to incorporate oils bc I do know my hair loves my EVOO/Grapeseed/Safflower oil mix. I just don't wanna mess up pillowcases. lol


----------



## Prettymetty

My new wig is here. I love her so much!

I purchased this last month. I’m doing a no buy this month and I’ve already used my pass  

Well at least I stocked up on wigs last year


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift  I never really thought about the number of twists.  Hmmm....

This pic is old, but this is the size of the my twists. I think I have 15-20???  I'll count next time I relax. Now I HAVE to know!


----------



## sunnieb

@Prettymetty  you and your wig are gorgeous!  Love the texture!  So bouncy looking!


----------



## Plushottie

For those who do long ps do you wash your hair in them like straight back for under a wig? If so do you have issues w matting?


----------



## Prettymetty

sunnieb said:


> @Prettymetty  you and your wig are gorgeous!  Love the texture!  So bouncy looking!


Thanks babe! It is bouncy and soft. I’m in love <3


----------



## MzSwift

Plushottie said:


> For those who do long ps do you wash your hair in them like straight back for under a wig? If so do you have issues w matting?



Yes, always! Even more so when I'm under a wig. I found that my hair grew and retained more the more I wet my hair. I may not always wash it but  I wet it in the shower daily no matter what.  A water scrub to the scalp and then slather on condish to leave in.  I use my cleanser (which is an herbal mix of cleaning agents+condish) at least every other day. And then once a week or so I use a straight shampoo. No matter what, I slather on that condish after wetting it and then put on my wig cap. When I get home, I take off my wig and cap to make sure my hair dries before the next day.  I wash and DC once a week in the cornrows too.

I also found that if I'm using a scalp oil for growth or something, it seems to work better after the shower than any other time.

ETA: About matting, I refresh my cornrows every 1-2 weeks the day after the wash and DC. I've seen so many hair journeys derailed from matting so I don't take any chances by keeping them in too long.  I still consider it long term PSing bc I refresh them one by one, I don't take down my whole head and redo them all at once.


----------



## Plushottie

MzSwift said:


> Yes, always! Even more so when I'm under a wig. I found that my hair grew and retained more the more I wet my hair. I may not always wash it but  I wet it in the shower daily no matter what.  A water scrub to the scalp and then slather on condish to leave in.  I use my cleanser (which is an herbal mix of cleaning agents+condish) at least every other day. And then once a week or so I use a straight shampoo. No matter what, I slather on that condish after wetting it and then put on my wig cap. When I get home, I take off my wig and cap to make sure my hair dries before the next day.  I wash and DC once a week in the cornrows too.
> 
> I also found that if I'm using a scalp oil for growth or something, it seems to work better after the shower than any other time.
> 
> ETA: About matting, I refresh my cornrows every 1-2 weeks the day after the wash and DC. I've seen so many hair journeys derailed from matting so I don't take any chances by keeping them in too long.  I still consider it long term PSing bc I refresh them one by one, I don't take down my whole head and redo them all at once.


Ok this makes sense. I’m trying to max my retention and will be 2 weeks post Sunday and will start to go back under wigs but feel like hmm maybe I stop with loose wash days and wash in braids. Your always so helpful!


----------



## sunnieb

And as I'm looking at all these week-long work trips coming up, I'm back on the possible hunt for some kind of wig.

I've made traveling work by cowashing my way through, but I don't know. Maybe stay in a bun the whole week???


----------



## sunnieb

This was a good article.  I like the different opinions and I didn't feel like it was another relaxer bashing piece.  The stylist that kept saying she will keep trying to "educate" the clients who wanted a relaxer did get on my nerves just a 'lil bit. 

***Posting the entire article in case the link breaks in the future***

4 Black Hairstylists Share How They Really Feel About the Use of Relaxers in Black Haircare​Whether you’ve got it done in the salon or applied it a home via a kit, relaxers—or “creamy crack” as it’s sometimes know in the Black community—have long been a staple for those wanting to alter their hair texture into what’s seen as a more “manageable” texture, as least by Eurocentric beauty standards. But, as much as some of us welcome having the ability to straighten out our kinks, curls, and coils, the sad and bitter truth is that the use of relaxers can be extremely detrimental to our health. A recent study by the National Institutes of Health found that the use of chemical hair straighteners, such as relaxers, has been linked to an increased risk for uterine cancer, particularly amongst Black women. And, while this information was news to some, much has already been said about relaxers being linked to an increased risk of fibroids, which Black women are two to three times more likely to suffer from than white women. 

To fully grasp how this news impacts Black women and their hair choices, it’s important to understand that there is an impossible beauty standard placed on Black women that is heavily influenced by Eurocentrentic ideals. To meet this standard, Black women take it upon themselves to use products, like relaxers, that are often not ever designed with us in mind and more importantly, could be putting our health at risk, as we have now come to find out. This, of course, leaves many Black women in a hard place and forces them to make a very difficult decision: go natural and potentially face racial discrimination or straighten your hair and risk your health, and possibly, even your life. It’s a damned-if-you-do, damned-if-you-don’t situation.

In the world of Black haircare, the likelihood of finding a hair product more controversial or polarizing than chemical hair relaxers is about slim to none. As far as I know, no other product on the market has been able to create as much of a divide in the Black community between those who choose to embrace their natural hair texture and those who wish to transform it. And yet, at some point, the use of this cream-based product to straighten curly or coily hair has managed to become so ingrained in our culture that the hair process has turned into somewhat of a rite of passage for many Black girls—myself included.

As conversations surrounding relaxers continue to evolve and as we continue to see chemical hair straighteners have a renaissance in the Black community, The Tease felt it was necessary to hear from Black hairstylists about how they feel about the use of relaxers in the salon and the health risks associated with them. Ahead, four Black hair pros talk about their reaction to the news that relaxers have been linked to uterine cancer, why they do or do not offer relaxers as a service, and where they see the need for change when it comes to the use of relaxers in the Black community.

Taylor Augustus, (@healthyslaysbytay)
Founder of Healthy Slays by Tay, LLC

*On Her Reaction to Relaxers Being Linked To a Higher Risk of Uterine Cancer in Black Women: *“When it comes to the beauty industry, there are so many risks many of us take to achieve a certain look, or for convenience. There are harmful chemicals in a MAJORITY of the services women partake in—gel, acrylic nails, hair bleach, UV lights, lash extensions. The list goes on. Therefore, my initial reaction was… why the focus on relaxers? Aside from acrylics, gel nails, lash extensions, microblading, and things of that sort, relaxers in particular have been a pivotal part of the Black women experience and how they conform to Eurocentric standards—most times for essential reasons (jobs, promotions, etc.). With that said, in my opinion, take your health seriously. We’re all being exposed to cancerous and toxic chemicals on the daily from house cleaners to the chemicals we use on our heads. So, maybe we should focus on living a healthy life, eating healthy foods, and eliminating stress and then we can tackle the rest.”

*On Whether Relaxers Are Still a Frequent Request Amongst Her Clientele: *“Relaxers are still a frequent request amongst my clients—on average, 10 relaxers a month.”

*On How She’s Seen the Demand for Relaxers Change Working in the Salon Industry:* “I noticed a big shift away from relaxers after Chris Rock’s documentary on Black hair [called _Good Hair_]. However, within the last 2-3 years, especially since the pandemic, I’ve noticed the need increasing more.”

*On Why She Thinks Black Women Keep Returning to Relaxers:* “The same reason fast food is still in business: convenience. Relaxers provide convenience despite obvious health concerns that may be associated with them. Black women are busy and don’t have the time or patience to do 5 hour wash days and twist-outs or braid-outs and such. They don’t have time to keep trying to lay their edges on vacation. They want to relax or tex-lax their edges to relieve the hassle. It’s just like we know getting a Big Mac, fries, and a Diet Coke is wrong, but we’re tired and don’t feel like cooking. That same feeling applies.”

On Her Biggest Concern As a Stylist Who Offers Relaxers as a Service: “My concern is my clients’ overall lifestyle choices. When my clients come in with a problem associated with their hair (dryness, brittleness, shedding, etc.), we troubleshoot and try to find the root of the issue. Some clients have a Vitamin D deficiency, which is very common amongst Black women. My biggest concern is the overall health of their hair, not a specific concentration on relaxers. As I mentioned, if I focus on relaxers being linked to uterine cancer then I would also have to have that same due diligence for any chemical that’s in my salon—from bleach to hair color, everything.”

On Whether She Believes Relaxers Will Continue to Be an Option for Black Women: “I certainly do. I did have one client that opted out of getting a relaxer following the news and 100 percent respected her decision and we just did a silk press. I’ve been doing hair for nine years. My mother owned a salon and did hair for 31 years. I’ve seen A LOT. Usually different articles, documentaries, and news reports come out with “new” studies and people adhere or jump to it for a period, but some of them come back once the hype calms down and settle for a more convenient lifestyle, after realizing that natural hair wasn’t something they could deal with.”

On What It Will Take for the Black Hair Community to Stop Using Relaxers: “Relaxers have their place and I believe there is always going to be a consumer for them. I advocate for healthy hair and truly believe with proper haircare and a healthy lifestyle, you can achieve healthy hair, natural or relaxed.”

On The Changes She Would Like to See Happen With Relaxers in the Black Hair Community: “Personally, I like the idea of texturizers more. With a texturizer, you get the best of both worlds (natural and relaxed) and I’ve noticed more length retention and fullness with texturizers. Maybe that can be a happy medium until creators can create chemical hair straighteners without the risks.”

Tonya Thompson and Sharie Wilson, (@hairbytonya and @iamshariewilson)
Co-Founders of DreamGirls Hair and Salon Brand

On Their Reaction to Relaxers Being Linked To a Higher Risk of Uterine Cancer in Black Women: “It doesn’t surprise us because information about this topic came out in the past. The chemicals they use in relaxers are very harsh and can potentially seep into our pores. What we put on our bodies can affect us just as much as what we put in.”

On Whether Relaxers Are Still a Frequent Request Amongst Their Clientele: “We get a few requests here and there, but we do not offer that service because we feel it’s not beneficial for overall hair health.”

On How They’ve Seen the Demand for Relaxers Change Working in the Salon Industry: “A lot of people are becoming more educated and mindful of what they are putting in and on their bodies. Because of that, we have actually seen a huge decrease in this service over the years. Some people come into our salon with bald spots from thinning or damaged hair over time. Even their scalps are damaged. Through our Healthy Hair Program, we have helped a lot of people grow out their hair that was previously damaged by relaxers.”

On Why They Think Black Women Keep Returning to Relaxers: “There currently is a movement of Black women going back to relaxers. We’re not sure why but we have seen women on social media explaining that relaxers have grown back their hair. We’ve learned that if people train their hair they can achieve the same results without the use of a relaxer. There is no judgment on our end and we understand women choose options that they feel are best for them.”

On How They Approach Working With Clients Who Request Relaxers: “We no longer offer this service because we did not feel right. We chose to remove relaxers from our services and focus on healthy alternatives to help our clients achieve their hair goals. So, first, we inform them we don’t offer this service, and then we share with them the risks before denying services so that we can inform them of what can potentially take place with the consistent use of relaxers. We then present the option of them joining our Healthy Hair Care Program to help restore the overall health of their hair without use of harsh chemicals.”

On Whether They Believe Relaxers Will Continue to Be an Option for Black Women: “Yes, because some people believe the results they receive from relaxers outweigh the risks, or they just flat-out believe that something like that can’t happen to them.”

On What It Will Take for the Black Hair Community to Stop Using Relaxers: “More education and women coming forward who have been directly affected by using relaxers.”
On The Changes She Would Like to See Happen With Relaxers in the Black Hair Community: “We think we need to share more education about the risks on social media platforms from actual professionals. People that push things out on social media more often than not are just regular people that are not truly informed of the health risks of relaxers and therefore can spread false information. It’s important for people to make an educated decision about anything that can lead to potential health risks.”

Mark Anthony, (@markanthonystyles )
Owner of Mark Anthony’s Hair Studio and Suites Atlanta

On His Reaction to Relaxers Being Linked To a Higher Risk of Uterine Cancer in Black Women: “I found that quite odd, because our older generations used relaxers and they were fine. I feel like the use of relaxers without the proper education is the problem.”

On Whether Relaxers Are Still a Frequent Request Amongst His Clientele: “Relaxers are still a frequent request. Actually, I have experienced more women going back to relaxers, for many personal reasons such as manageability and convenience. On a regular basis, I do about 15 relaxers per month.”

On How He’s Seen the Demand for Relaxers Change Working in the Salon Industry: “I saw a decline in relaxers between 2013-2020. Since then, they have been slowly increasing.”

On Why He Thinks Black Women Keep Returning to Relaxers: “There are a lot of things going on in the world, like inflation and the change in families. I feel that women just want their time and money back. There is also much more education about relaxers and when done right, like with anything else, you can cut down on the side effects. Being natural can be very costly when finding the correct products for your hair texture.” 

On His Biggest Concern As a Stylist Who Offers Relaxers as a Service: “Educating my clients on the correct technique to apply relaxers and also continuing my education and being in the know of different studies.”

On How He Approaches Working With Clients Who Request Relaxers: “My approach on social [media] about relaxers speaks for itself. So, I feel like when clients do request relaxers, I have already gained their trust.”

On Whether He Believes Relaxers Will Continue to Be an Option for Black Women: “Yes, because natural hair is not for everybody. We can’t dodge what’s destined to happen.”

On What It Will Take for the Black Hair Community to Stop Using Relaxers: “Doing your own research and making your own decisions.”

On The Changes He Would Like to See Happen With Relaxers in the Black Hair Community: “Remove relaxers from retail shelves for at home use.”

Final Thoughts
Regardless of how you feel about relaxers, there’s no denying that there is an increasing body of research confirming that Black women are being put at risk by chemical hair straightening products.  Yes, frequent use of relaxers have been linked to a higher risk of uterine cancer in women, particularly Black women, but even researchers have said that more work is needed to verify this association. And there’s still so much that we don’t know—namely which ingredients are safe, which are most relevant to the risk of uterine cancer, and what specific relaxer brands are most harmful.

Let’s face it, relaxers will continue to be a part of the Black experience as long as Black women continue to express a demand for it—that will never change. However, what does need to change is the amount of attention paid to Black women’s health with regards to these types of hair products. Relaxers have been aggressively marketed to Black women for years and yet, little has actually been said from the government or the companies that formulate these products about the safety of these formulations and the potential dangers they pose for a person’s health. This lack of information and education makes it difficult for Black women to make safe decisions about the products they use and how often they use them, leaving many of them at a risk. 

It should be noted that one in 12 beauty and personal care products marketed to Black women in the U.S. are found to contain highly hazardous ingredients such as lye, parabens, and formaldehyde-releasing preservatives, according to research by the Environmental Working Group. In the case of relaxers, which we already know contain harmful chemicals such as lye, they are not required to be tested or approved by the Food and Drug Administration before they are sold. 

Concerns about the safety of chemical relaxers will not be going away anytime soon, so it’s time for the beauty giants who make and market many of the popular relaxer brands, such as Revlon and L’Oreal, to step up and play a more active role in keeping Black female consumers safe. Toxic ingredients that are detrimental to our health need to be removed from hair relaxers that they manufacture and or supply. And, there needs to be more funding into textured hair research and more of a focus on making safer and better formulated products for Black women. Failure to do so might just lead Black women to take matters into their own hands and create the healthy hair relaxers that deserve, but for so long have been denied.


----------



## demlew

Y’all I FINALLY made an appt - I’m at 17 weeks. Tell me why I caught a cold 2 days before my appt? Whhhyyy…


----------



## MzSwift

demlew said:


> Y’all I FINALLY made an appt - I’m at 17 weeks. Tell me why I caught a cold 2 days before my appt? Whhhyyy…



Oh noooo!!


----------



## MzSwift

@demlew 

maybe it's Fate telling you to self-relax?? C'mon to the darkside.


----------



## demlew

@MzSwift 
Idk about that. The last time I tried, I missed a whole patch of NG. It was like a small chia pet in the back lol


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift  bwahahaha!!!

@demlew  I honestly think that if you are a person so dedicated to your hair that you're on this site, you can successfully self relax. It takes a special commitment to be hair "crazy" like we are!   

I only tried to self relax after a ton of research and encouragement from the ladies here. Now i can't even imagine going back to a salon.  If you're not comfortable yet, that's totally understandable.  But, it's not impossible! 

I think that the horror stories we hear about self relaxers are because they didn't do their research first. They just bought the kit and slapped it on their weak, brittle hair hoping to get it like the salon. I read and researched for over 2 years before I took the plunge.


----------



## demlew

sunnieb said:


> @MzSwift  bwahahaha!!!
> 
> @demlew  I honestly think that if you are a person so dedicated to your hair that you're on this site, you can successfully self relax. It takes a special commitment to be hair "crazy" like we are!
> 
> I only tried to self relax after a ton of research and encouragement from the ladies here. Now i can't even imagine going back to a salon.  If you're not comfortable yet, that's totally understandable.  But, it's not impossible!
> 
> I think that the horror stories we hear about self relaxers are because they didn't do their research first. They just bought the kit and slapped it on their weak, brittle hair hoping to get it like the salon. I read and researched for over 2 years before I took the plunge.



I appreciate the vote of confidence and you're right, I've been on the board for nearly 16 yrs - surely I've picked up a hint or two! Plus, the lady who does my relaxer is retired from her full-time job and does hair on the side (fully-licensed). Who knows how much longer she'll keep doing it?  I should start practicing my application technique with deep conditioner.

Question for everybody: my hair is so matted after being in bed for 5 days. How do I de-mat it? If I have to postpone Thursday's appt in order to fully manipulate my scalp/hair, that would be ok.


----------



## MzSwift

@demlew 

Poor thing! 

I combed out my locs last year so I know it can be done.  Work slowly and work in sections.  Take breaks when you need to.

My first advice from years of being on the board is DO NOT WET YOUR HAIR!!

Grab a towel, oils, a rattail comb (preferable one with a skinny metal tip) and lastly, a very slippery condish.

Start with your fingers and part the hair using your fingers. I know ppl like to do quadrants but even that's not enough sections for me when my hair is especially needy. You might need to break those quadrants into quadrants. I prefer to work in rows. Pin or bun the rest of the hair far away from the section I'm working on.

Then in each section you're working on, drench the hair in a heavy slippery oil like EVOO (don't do castor oil, it's too sticky) or Safflower oil, both of which are high in ceramides.  Squeeze it into the hair and then rub the section between your fingers from root to tip.  Starting at the ends, begin to lightly separate the hair using both hands.  If you run into a knot just move up above it and continue to lightly separate. Then go back to the knot and try again to pull apart. I prefer to stick with my hands but this would be the point where you'd break out the tail of the comb to help you work through a difficult knot.  With one hand feel for the knot and then hold on to it. With the comb in the other hand, point the metal tail through until it pokes your finger holding the knot. Starting at the very bottom of the knot, stick the tail through it and then wiggle the tail/comb downward toward your ends. Once you get down to the end, go back up and put the tail in again at the bottom of the knot and wiggle it down. Do that over and over again until there is no knot.  

Sometimes that will break one big knot into smaller knots and you just have to repeat that process on each smaller one until isn't one left. 

Once you're done with that section, drench it in conditioner and then comb through it. Then braid it up and move to the next section.  

I hope this is what you meant!  GL to you! You can do it!


----------



## sunnieb

@demlew  do everything @MzSwift said to deal with matted hair. I learned the hard way years ago NOT to wet matted hair to detangle.

And I'm with you with the worry about the retiring stylist. In all the years and stylists I had, I remember being lost when the best one moved out of state. I found a lady after her who was pretty good, but she kept moving to different shops.

I love self relaxing because I can depend on me to do my hair the right way and on my schedule. I don't miss my stylist at all.

I will say that I do wish there was a salon that I could go to for a rollerset every once in a while.


----------



## demlew

MzSwift said:


> @demlew
> 
> Poor thing!
> 
> I combed out my locs last year so I know it can be done.  Work slowly and work in sections.  Take breaks when you need to.
> 
> My first advice from years of being on the board is DO NOT WET YOUR HAIR!!
> 
> Grab a towel, oils, a rattail comb (preferable one with a skinny metal tip) and lastly, a very slippery condish.
> 
> Start with your fingers and part the hair using your fingers. I know ppl like to do quadrants but even that's not enough sections for me when my hair is especially needy. You might need to break those quadrants into quadrants. I prefer to work in rows. Pin or bun the rest of the hair far away from the section I'm working on.
> 
> Then in each section you're working on, drench the hair in a heavy slippery oil like EVOO (don't do castor oil, it's too sticky) or Safflower oil, both of which are high in ceramides.  Squeeze it into the hair and then rub the section between your fingers from root to tip.  Starting at the ends, begin to lightly separate the hair using both hands.  If you run into a knot just move up above it and continue to lightly separate. Then go back to the knot and try again to pull apart. I prefer to stick with my hands but this would be the point where you'd break out the tail of the comb to help you work through a difficult knot.  With one hand feel for the knot and then hold on to it. With the comb in the other hand, point the metal tail through until it pokes your finger holding the knot. Starting at the very bottom of the knot, stick the tail through it and then wiggle the tail/comb downward toward your ends. Once you get down to the end, go back up and put the tail in again at the bottom of the knot and wiggle it down. Do that over and over again until there is no knot.
> 
> Sometimes that will break one big knot into smaller knots and you just have to repeat that process on each smaller one until isn't one left.
> 
> Once you're done with that section, drench it in conditioner and then comb through it. Then braid it up and move to the next section.
> 
> I hope this is what you meant!  GL to you! You can do it!


This is exactly what I needed! Tysm!! I'll try this in the morning. I might have to wear my black slap cap during my 1:1 with my boss - he's seen it before LOL


----------



## demlew

sunnieb said:


> @demlew  do everything @MzSwift said to deal with matted hair. I learned the hard way years ago NOT to wet matted hair to detangle.
> 
> And I'm with you with the worry about the retiring stylist. In all the years and stylists I had, I remember being lost when the best one moved out of state. I found a lady after her who was pretty good, but she kept moving to different shops.
> 
> I love self relaxing because I can depend on me to do my hair the right way and on my schedule. I don't miss my stylist at all.
> 
> I will say that I do wish there was a salon that I could go to for a rollerset every once in a while.


I've followed your journey for a while, so I appreciate the wise words. I also see the "Self-Relax tutorial in your siggie that I'll be sure to check-out. 

As it is, I pay her mainly to apply the relaxer. She's not creative nor am I, so she blow dries it and then I put it in a bun. I also bring my own supplies and trim it myself!


----------



## sunnieb

@demlew  I planned to shut my Fotki down yeeeeaaarrrssss ago.  But every time I'd go to cancel, somebody would look at my albums. The self relax album is still the most viewed. I've just accepted that I'll keep it open because people find it useful. I think @Chicoro still has hers open too.

You made me remember a really good "home" stylist I had back in the 90s. She couldn't style to save her life!  All of us walked out of there with the standard side part and bump.   

But that woman could care for some hair!  She took her time with each client. My hair never broke off and actually retained length a little past SL when I went to her.  Everybody thought my hair was so long!  Lol!  It was the 90s.....


----------



## Chicoro

sunnieb said:


> @demlew  I planned to shut my Fotki down yeeeeaaarrrssss ago.  But every time I'd go to cancel, somebody would look at my albums. The self relax album is still the most viewed. I've just accepted that I'll keep it open because people find it useful. I think @Chicoro still has hers open too.
> 
> You made me remember a really good "home" stylist I had back in the 90s. She couldn't style to save her life!  All of us walked out of there with the standard side part and bump.
> 
> But that woman could care for some hair!  She took her time with each client. My hair never broke off and actually retained length a little past SL when I went to her.  Everybody thought my hair was so long!  Lol!  It was the 90s.....


What is your fotki link, please?


----------



## demlew

sunnieb said:


> @demlew  I planned to shut my Fotki down yeeeeaaarrrssss ago.  But every time I'd go to cancel, somebody would look at my albums. The self relax album is still the most viewed. I've just accepted that I'll keep it open because people find it useful. I think @Chicoro still has hers open too.
> 
> You made me remember a really good "home" stylist I had back in the 90s. She couldn't style to save her life!  All of us walked out of there with the standard side part and bump.
> 
> But that woman could care for some hair!  She took her time with each client. My hair never broke off and actually retained length a little past SL when I went to her.  Everybody thought my hair was so long!  Lol!  It was the 90s.....



Thank you from the Fotki peekers like myself 

Re hair care: I've gone to her for years and she's always asking *me* how I care for my hair and "what new things are your hair friends doing" 

Years ago, I had really bad seborrheic dermatitis on my scalp to where my hair wouldn't grow past ear-length. I got treated with a steroid shot and then my hair started to grow! She's seen me at that length even though it broke off when I used no lye. She's seen it grow back and then some when I switched to lye. And through it all...she's been there to save me from having mini chia pets in the back (until I learn how to properly do it myself) and to offer to bump my hair lol


----------



## demlew

Chicoro said:


> What is your fotki link, please?


Click on either link in her siggie "How I Self-Relax / 2022 Hair Pics"


----------



## sunnieb

@demlew  I love that you knew what I meant when I said "bump" my hair. Not sure if that term is still used. But I know I still use it!


----------



## Chicoro

demlew said:


> Click on either link in her siggie "How I Self-Relax / 2022 Hair Pics"


Thank you, @demlew I appreciate you!


----------



## sunnieb

Ever have a moment when you realize your hair feels and looks amazing and you don't know why?

My hair is incredibly soft and bouncy today. My normally parched ends are moist and have movement.  I don't think I've done anything dramatically different. I know I haven't tried any new products. What happened? Hmmm...


----------



## sunnieb

Posting a pic of my hair from tonight. It's still soft and bouncy.  I remembered the one thing I did differently was to not add anything to my spray bottle. I filled it with water and forgot to add the usual condish.  I'm also fighting flyaways and frizz, but Mt hair has done that even when I was a kid.  

Not sure if that's it, but I'm enjoying it while it lasts!


----------

